# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) >  Le TOPIC des screenshoots : Tranches de jeux et instants tannés sur fond d'Clayderman

## RUPPY

En postant des captures d’écran sur un sujet, je me suis rappelé d’un topic que j’aimais beaucoup  ::wub::  sur un site aujourd’hui disparu (certains d’entre vous l’on surement connu, ça parlait de chips et de 3D….m’enfin…. ::rolleyes:: )

Il s’agissait d’un topic dédié aux screenshoots (Jeux vidéo exclusivement, PC ou consoles). On y trouvait de tout : situations cocasses, bug à pleurer, graphismes magnifiques à base de config de goret, prouesses en réseau, easter eggs….bref, que du bonheur qui m’a plusieurs fois donné envie de partager mes exploits, de réinstaller un jeu ou d’en essayer un qui ne m’avait pas tapé dans l’œil.


Je propose, si vous êtes d’accord, de remettre les couverts.  :B): 

*Donc, en clair, les règles sont simples :*

-*Screens de jeux vidéo uniquement*, PC ou consoles

- *IMPORTANT* : les jeux concernés doivent être *SORTIS OFFICIELLEMENT*. Donc, les guss qui veulent se faire mousser avec leur jeu piraté ou ramené par leur oncle en formation Word aux Youaisses, passez votre chemin. Même s’il est facile d’obtenir les jeux quelques jours avant la date de sortie, *ABSTENEZ-VOUS*… ça évitera les querelles inutiles à coup de photos de preuve d’achat avec un doigt tendu à coté  ::|: 

- Taille des screens : *idéalement en vignettes 800x600 cliquables et pas plus de 2 images par post* (si si je vous en prie, sinon je vais avoir des ennuis)–. Ca évitera de pourrir la mise en page dans les navigateurs et de mettre à genou les 56k (si, je vous jure, il en reste….). Un lien sympa pour uploader vos screens : http://tof.canardplus.com/  :^_^: 

- Le nom du jeu tant qu’a faire

Voila, c’est à peu prés tout. Je vous épargne les explications sur la manière de prendre un screen… fraps, toussa.

J’espère que ce sujet aura autant de succès que celui que je connaissais…. A vous de jouer  :;):

----------


## RUPPY

Bon, je commence. Je les ai déja posté sur l'autre sujet mais c'est pour donner l'exemple

Faces of war

Les sacs de sable c'est commode mais ça reste fragile


Le carnage. Y-a pas à chier, la guerre, c'est moche 


Echange velu d'obus à courte portée : un sport d'homme

----------


## RUPPY

Toujours Faces of War

Les lâches, z'ont pété le pont pour ne pas que je leur botte le popotin


Qu'a cela ne tienne, je passe par derrière.. toc toc toc...c''est le facteur


Ayé, la porte est ouverte, c'est la fête 


Bon,la pelouse est un peu piétinée mais un bon coup de balai et il sera parfaitement vendable ce château


FOW c'est bon, buvez-en  :;):

----------


## ElGato

C'est jouli. Mais je propose une règle supplémentaire: pas plus d'1 ou 2 screens par post. Ça évitera les modems fondus pour ceux qui ont encore Internet par l'intermédiaire d'un brontosaure.

----------


## RUPPY

> C'est jouli. Mais je propose une règle supplémentaire: pas plus d'1 ou 2 screens par post. Ça évitera les modems fondus pour ceux qui ont encore Internet par l'intermédiaire d'un brontosaure.


Bahh, on est naturelement limité à 6 images par post (smiley compris). En 800x600, ça passe comme du beurre....non ?

----------


## Maxwell

Et puis de toute façon les mecs en 56k c'est une légende urbaine.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Bahh, on est naturelement limité à 6 images par post (smiley compris). En 800x600, ça passe comme du beurre....non ?


Non. Même en 600*480 (la taille réelle de tes "miniatures") c'est déjà limite si c'était sur un post de temps en temps, mais là c'est tout le topic qui va être comme ça, alors autant pas abuser non plus  :^_^:

----------


## RUPPY

SI vous pensez qu'il serait plus sage de se limiter à deux images par post, je vous crois  :;): ....j'édite le premier sujet

----------


## ShinSH

> Et puis de toute façon les mecs en 56k c'est une légende urbaine.


Rectification: Une légende bretonne.

----------


## NitroG42

En même temps c'est un topic dédié au screen...
Je pense que y a pas vraiment lieu d'y avoir des limitations...

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Rectification: Une légende bretonne.


Hein ?

----------


## Pelomar

:chercheunbonscreenshot:

Putain j'ai que des screens de concours de bite.
Impressionnant, une vraie usine à propagande. Un type qui débarquerait sur mon pc par hasard s'imaginerait que je suis un putain de gamer qui roxxe comme un ponayz.



Ah tiens ya celui que j'aime bien. Bon pompé sur mon blog mais je l'aime bien, c'est très dans "l'esprit Insurgency" (le mec qui rampe comme une merde avec son allié qui se fait fraguer sous ses yeux)

----------


## RUPPY

Rooohh le planqué  ::o: 

Toujours FOW

Admirez le souci du détail : les brindilles qui volent...ça me donne envie de pleurer


Qui a dit que QUAKE WAR innovait avec sa texture geante ? Cette technologie est depuis longtemps utilisé par les devs russes...la preuve par bug

----------


## RUPPY

Argl  ::ninja::  Coincoin.tof est dans les fraises

----------


## Castor

> Argl  Coincoin.tof est dans les fraises


Et forcément ce topic sent la loose à plein nez. Utilisez un autre hébergeur  ::ninja::

----------


## RUPPY

> Et forcément ce topic sent la loose à plein nez. Utilisez un autre hébergeur


Je suis un looser :&#39;( ..... Adieuuu


 ::P:

----------


## Slayertom

> Je suis un looser :&#39;( ..... Adieuuu


Je me réserve le foie.

Sinon ton topic est une bonne idée, faut juste qu'on trouve un bon hébergeur d'images (nofrag peut etre ?)

----------


## Pelomar

Tofcanardplus réparé !

----------


## Acteon

World in conflict en multi, on a pris cher ce soir la  ::cry::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Allez j'y vais avec :

World in Conflict



Armed Assault



Crysis


Star Wars First Strike

----------


## Pluton

STALKER :
Yantar et son mixer à cerveau  ::love:: 


J'ai des amis avec une drôle de tronche (statut "friend" en haut à droite)...


FALLOUT 2 :

Qui a dit que ce jeu avait une résolution minable ?

----------


## Pluton

X3 REUNION :
Lisez moi cette news ! Les développeurs ont de l'humour  ::): 


Et ils savent aussi faire des graphismes qui coupent le souffle :

----------


## RUPPY

Slayertom -> imbouffable mon foie, trop imbibé 

MetalDestroyer -> ils claquent les screens de World in conflict  ::o: C'est quoi tous c'est gars ? Y a un concert de Beyonce à poil sur le tarmack ?

Pluton -> on a du mal à lire sur ton screen...l'est pas cliquable le cochon  ::rolleyes:: ...tu joues en 800x600 ?

----------


## RUPPY

Un peu de Nexus



Attention, ça va pêter


Trop tard, ça a pêté

----------


## Pluton

> Pluton -> on a du mal à lire sur ton screen...l'est pas cliquable le cochon ...tu joues en 800x600 ?


Non c'est du 1280x1024 dans tous les jeux, y compris fallout 2 ( :B):  ) et normalement c'est cliquable c'est hébergé sur imageshack.

----------


## RUPPY

> Non c'est du 1280x1024 dans tous les jeux, y compris fallout 2 ( ) et normalement c'est cliquable c'est hébergé sur imageshack.


 
Chez moi, c'est pas cliquable  ::mellow::

----------


## Pluton

> Chez moi, c'est pas cliquable


Clic droit, afficher l'image, clic gauche avec loupe +  :;):

----------


## RUPPY

> Clic droit, afficher l'image, clic gauche avec loupe +


Ben non, afficher image est en grisé  ::huh::

----------


## Pluton

Merde, quelqu'un d'autre confirme ?

----------


## Arseur

Clic droit > afficher l'image fonctionne chez wam.

----------


## Darkmoon Soleyfir

Ca marche bien chez moi et c'est purement énorme!
Sinon un petit screen de BG1 avec une bonne vieille reference aux Monty Python

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Ouais avec Firefox le clic droit et la loupe fonctionne sans problème.

Sinon moi comme screenshot de jeu sur le pc du boulot, j'ai ça : 

Admirez les graphismes splendides, c'est 5 cartes de la même couleur comme ça, c'est magnifique.  ::ninja:: 




> C'est quoi tous c'est gars ? Y a un concert de Beyonce à poil sur le tarmack ?


Tu crois pas si bien dire :

----------


## DarkVapeur

Joint Operations : "C'est pas moi chef, c'est Pitivier qu'a garé la voiture:"

----------


## Sylvine

> Joint Operations : "C'est pas moi chef, c'est Pitivier qu'a garé la voiture:"
> 
> http://pix.nofrag.com/8/1/e/594d5306...093fb1d9ct.jpg


AAaah, Joint Ops et ses collisions de vehicule à 2 balles.

----------


## RUPPY

J'avais reçu Joint ops avec ma CG à l'époque et je n'y ai jamais joué  ::rolleyes:: ... j'ai loupé quelque chose  ::huh:: 

Ek-ZutWar -> peté de rire... c'est quoi ce délire. C'est super bien animé n'empêche  :;): 

Pluton -> rien à faire pour les images chez moi...que ce soit avec IE ou Maxthon  ::|: ...j'dois être maudit

----------


## Pelomar

Pas mal !

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Pluton -> rien à faire pour les images chez moi...que ce soit avec IE ou Maxthon


Get firefox.

----------


## Sylvine

> J'avais reçu Joint ops avec ma CG à l'époque et je n'y ai jamais joué ... j'ai loupé quelque chose


Oui.
Surtout que maintenant on doit plus trouver de serveur à 120 joueurs.
T'as juste loupé le FPS multi non MMO qui tient le record de joueurs par serveur, et rien que pour ça ça valait le coup d'oeil.

----------


## zwzsg

Il reste les FPS multi MMO cependant.

----------


## Sylvine

Putain, PlanetSide, ça se serait passé pendant une guerre moderne réelle (Seconde Guerre Mondiale et suivantes) au lieu de cet univers facon Jouet Club avec des tanks en plastiques j'y jouerais encore.
C'est con mais c'est comme ça, quand j'accroche pas à l'univers j'ai du mal à aimer un jeu même si à coté il est génial.

----------


## Pelomar

LE CANARD A L'ORANGE §§

Sinon c'est normal, si t'accroche pas a l'univers tu risque pas d'accrocher au jeu

----------


## Sylvine

> LE CANARD A L'ORANGE §§
> 
> Sinon c'est normal, si t'accroche pas a l'univers tu risque pas d'accrocher au jeu


Ba autant dans un jeu d'aventure ou un truc de ce genre ça peut se comprendre, autant dans un FPS on pourrait s'en foutre.
Moi non, et le pire c'est que les seuls trucs que j'aime c'est les trucs semi-réalistes et de préférence à une époque pas trop lointaine (debut XX minimum ou futur proche).
Un Quake Wars ça passe (et encore, je joue jamais Strogg du coup je loupe 50% du jeu) mais les trucs genre Unreal j'ai du mal (même si ça m'empeche pas d'y jouer quasiment tous les jours au 2004 entre 2 cours à l'IUT parce que mes potes jouent à ça).
Bref, fin du HS 3615 ma vie.

----------


## zwzsg

Au contraire, j'aurais détesté PlanetSide si il avait été dans le style seconde guerre mondiable et suivante, car si c'était "réaliste", ça voudrait dire que les balles sont invisibles, instahits, instakills, qu'on aurait quinze type de fusil mitrailleur qui fonctionne tous pareil, qu'en avion on devrait cherche une piste avant de se poser, etc... Or ce qui me plaît dans PlanetSide, c'est justement que les tirs sont suffisamments visibles, lents, et peu puissant pour que les engagements puissent durer suffisament longtemps pour qu'on puisse réagir.

Par exemple, en reaver (ou magrider ou n'importe quoi en fait) je m'avance, j'essuie quelques tirs, j'ai le choix entre me sauver, reculer et réavancer plus prudemment, foncer, chercher un autre angle d'attaque, etc...

Par contre, dans UT2k4, je saute dans un véhicule, je fais deux mètres je me fais exploser par un missile lancé de l'autre bout de la carte, je resp je fais deux pas je me fais déchiquiter sans même voir par quoi, etc.. -> impossible d'élaborer une réaction -> pas drôle

Bref le coté sci-fi de PlanetSide, c'est ce qui permet de favoriser un gameplay intéressant au lieu d'un pseudo-réalisme injouable.



Pour recadre le topic: Ce qui y'a de bien avec Alien Shooter, c'est qu'on peut prendre n'importe quel screenshot, c'est toujours la fête de la tripaille!

----------


## Pelomar

2ème screen > oh putaaainnnn  ::wub::

----------


## Sylvine

> Au contraire, j'aurais détesté PlanetSide si il avait été dans le style seconde guerre mondiable et suivante, car si c'était "réaliste", ça voudrait dire que les balles sont invisibles, instahits, instakills, qu'on aurait quinze type de fusil mitrailleur qui fonctionne tous pareil, qu'en avion on devrait cherche une piste avant de se poser, etc... Or ce qui me plaît dans PlanetSide, c'est justement que les tirs sont suffisamments visibles, lents, et peu puissant pour que les engagements puissent durer suffisament longtemps pour qu'on puisse réagir.
> 
> Par exemple, en reaver (ou magrider ou n'importe quoi en fait) je m'avance, j'essuie quelques tirs, j'ai le choix entre me sauver, reculer et réavancer plus rapidement, foncer, chercher un autre angle d'attaque, etc...
> 
> Par contre, dans UT2k4, je saute dans un véhicule, je fais deux mètres je me fais exploser par un missile lancé de l'autre bout de la carte, je resp je fais deux pas je me fais déchiquiter sans même voir par quoi, etc.. -> impossible d'élaborer une réaction -> pas drôle
> 
> Bref le coté sci-fi de PlanetSide, c'est ce qui permet de favoriser un gameplay intéressant au lieu d'un pseudo-réalisme injouable.


Par realisme j'entends réalisme visuel, quelque chose qui ai l'air réaliste. Après si la balistique est complétement fantaisiste, si les uniformes ne correspondent pas parfaitement ou ce genre de truc je m'en fout.
C'est juste que me battre contre des robots géants violets qui tirent des lasers, c'est au dessus de mes forces.

----------


## --Lourd--

Arma est ultra réaliste mais absolument pas injouable...


Bref, un screen sur dark messiah, avec une flèche bien castratrice  :^_^:

----------


## Sylvine

Putain, en parlant d'ARMA, faudrait que je prenne des screens, c'est le genre de jeu où dans chaque partie y'a moyen de prendre quelquechose d'impressionant en photo.

----------


## Jahwel

Screens de TF² qui n'ont rien de spécial, mais bon ça faisait boom de partout donc je trouvais ça funky !  ::):

----------


## Caca Président

Bon alors dans l'ordre des jeux qui restent plus d'un an sur mon dur et ont une longue durée de vie par rapport aux fps (hors Arma et ofp bien sûr)


FSX sorti en 2006

il2 1946 sorti il y a 7 ans maintenant

CFS3 mod OFF plus de 6 ans dejà 

Bob2 aout 2005 

et en final lockon flamming cliff qui date de 2003

----------


## DarkVapeur

2 petits HS: La Arma dance party m'a fait péter de rire
Je ne connaissais pas ce mod First Strike mais ça fait bien baver... Y'a encore des joueurs dessus?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> 2 petits HS: La Arma dance party m'a fait péter de rire
> Je ne connaissais pas ce mod First Strike mais ça fait bien baver... Y'a encore des joueurs dessus?


Aucune idée, ca fait bien plusieurs mois que j'ai pas touché au mod.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Pour recadre le topic: Ce qui y'a de bien avec Alien Shooter, c'est qu'on peut prendre n'importe quel screenshot, c'est toujours la fête de la tripaille!
> 
> http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/9...lrocketbx6.png
> 
> http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/8...rkbloodwm3.png


Aaaarg, par ta faute j'ai testé la démo, j'ai craqué, j'ai pris le jeu sur Steam.

----------


## Pelomar

Steam c'est machiavélique, on a moins l'impression d'acheter du coup on prend des trucs qu'on aurait pas pris si il aurait fallu aller dans un magasin/le commander sur un site

----------


## Pluton

Mod MATTO 2 pour far cry  ::love::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Chic, un nouveau jouet pour faire mumuse à Red Orchestra et faire voler des allemands par paquets de 10 :

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Sur Planetside :

 
Ici, pas vraiment un bug, c'est juste que je roulais un peu trop vite et en arrivant sur une côte, le buggy a sauté et est tombé sur un arbre.


Un accident entre un ANT et un Harasser...


Ne jamais fermer une portière d'un van de transport trop vite et trop fort.



Sur ArmA :

Regardez le petit point en haut à gauche du crosshair. Il s'agit d'un civil à qui j'ai balancé une roquette dans les pieds.


Bug tout zarb sur des civils.

----------


## Koumal

> Aaaarg, par ta faute j'ai testé la démo, j'ai craqué, j'ai pris le jeu sur Steam.


tin pareil, bien defoulant le mode survival  :;):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> tin pareil, bien defoulant le mode survival


Au fait, le mode multi peut se jouer jusqu'à combien ? Ce serait pas mal de jouay entre canards. Parce que ce matin, je n'ai vu aucun serveur. D'un autre coté j'ai à peine patienter 5 secondes.

Sinon, quel est la différence entre le mode survival et le campagne ? (j'ai pas envie de paumer mes sauvegardes)

----------


## RUPPY

COD 4

Ke ki me veut ?



Houla doucement mon gars, tout doux


Hou la belle bleue



J'ai été surpris pas l'optimisation de COD 4 . Ma config est plus que moyenne (3200+, X850XT et 2go) et pourtant ,ça passe nickel en medium+ avec un bon framerate et des graphismes trés flatteurs. Du trés bon boulot  :;):

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Sur Arma :

On faisait les cons sur une mission custom sans ennemis à visiter l'ile en moto.
Un pote s'est crashé et est mort enfoui sous un tas d'ordure, comme en témoignent ses pieds qui dépassent.

Sur Battlefield 2 :

L'homme invisible qui essaye de tirer en douce du matos aux Irakiens.


Ils ont de drôles de rituels ces Chinois quand même...

 
Parfois avec un obus bien placé on arrive à enfoncer les mecs dans le décor...

Sur Half Life 2 Deathmatch :

Plutôt décontracté pour un mort par balles non?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Pirates, Vikings & Knights 2 :

Ok messieurs, on va dire qu'on a rien vu...

The Hidden, Source :

Durant une partie entre Canards (avec une majuscule, ouais), un de nos gars s'est pris un coup de couteau tellement fort par le hidden qu'on l'a retrouvé encastré dans un pylône.


Ici on se pissait tellement dessus qu'on a fini par tout se monter les uns sur les autres.

Oblivion :

P'tite scéance de yoga?

Red Orchestra :

Ach ach, krieg grosse rigolden, hein Hanz?!

----------


## RUPPY

Excellent tes screens  :;): 

Tous ces jeux, t'y joues ou ce sont des screens que tu stockes au fur et à mesure ?  ::blink::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Des jeux auxquels je joue ou bien auxquels j'ai joué.
J'ai toujours eu cette manie d'avoir de quoi faire des screens sous la main.  :^_^: 

Red Orchestra :
 
Comme quoi dans ce jeu le niveau de détail est vraiment surprenant.

Stalker :

"Chernobyl ghost"?

Team Fortress 2:

Groovy!

----------


## RUPPY

> Des jeux auxquels je joue ou bien auxquels j'ai joué.
> J'ai toujours eu cette manie d'avoir de quoi faire des screens sous la main. 
> 
> Red Orchestra :
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/5f...61435ea268.jpg http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/d1...1df986fe13.jpg
> Comme quoi dans ce jeu le niveau de détail est vraiment surprenant.
> 
> Stalker :
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/e1...4d984d84dd.jpg
> ...


T'es un vrai hapeau à bugs ::rolleyes:: ...moi aussi, j'ai toujours une ch'tite touche sous la main pour pêter un screen (vive ATT  ::P: ), ça me rassure, je ne suis pas un cas isolé ::|:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Tout frais d'hier soir sur Pirates, Vikings & Knights 2 :

----------


## Hyperpenguin

On a eux avec des potes une petite période "Deer Hunter" plutot sympathique:

La précision :


la boucherie:


la détente:


la sur le moment mon ami Raymond et moi nous sentions legerement oppréssé:

----------


## RUPPY

Hyperpenguin -> mort de rire le 3ème screen  ::P: ...d'un goût douteux, certes, mais qui me fait personnellement bien marrer  :^_^: 

Toujours COD4

Zarby  ::ninja:: 


Marrante cette séquence : gribouillage du plan sur le flanc d'un char...plutôt doué en dessin le capo  ::mellow::

----------


## zwzsg

Spellforce: The order of dawn

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Planetside :
  
Quelques souvenirs d'un mois de Décembre...


Un bombardier mal posé sur un aérodrome plus haut est tombé sur le dos. Résultat les mecs passaient en dessous et essayaient de le relever en enchaînant des "crouch" et "jump".  :^_^:

----------


## ducon

J'ai quelques copies d'écran sur un site.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ca compte les vidéo ?  ::ninja:: 

Alien Shooter: Vengeance Gameplay 01

Alien Shooter: Vengeance Gameplay 02

Alien Shooter: Vengeance Gameplay 03

PS : Ne vous inquietez pas des ralentissements, c'est due à FRAPS et de mon disque dur super fragmenter ou pas. Si je joue sans faire de capture vidéo, le jeu est parfaitement fluide sauf pour la fin.

----------


## RUPPY

> Ca compte les vidéo ? 
> 
> Alien Shooter: Vengeance Gameplay 01
> 
> Alien Shooter: Vengeance Gameplay 02
> 
> Alien Shooter: Vengeance Gameplay 03
> 
> PS : Ne vous inquietez pas des ralentissements, c'est due à FRAPS et de mon disque dur super fragmenter ou pas. Si je joue sans faire de capture vidéo, le jeu est parfaitement fluide sauf pour la fin.


Excellent...elle démoule la gatling  :^_^:

----------


## RUPPY

Bon, je deterre le topic  ::P:  mais j'étais un peu occupé ces derniers temps

X3 The reunion

Ma première proie : un toucan abandonné....pas de quoi être fière  ::rolleyes:: 


J'adore le look des vaisseaux dans X3


Un jour il sera mien, oh oui, un jour sera mien


Imaginez la taille du bouzin, mon ch'tit vaisseau pourri au premier plan doit être à 15 km

----------


## Olipro

De belles tetes de truands

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Hellgate London !!

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Wizzzzzz 





Ramène toi Hans



Ouh yeaaaah

----------


## Marty

Bioshock :



Manque plus que le joint et c'est bon. Le joint, du tuyau bien sur.

----------


## Crampi

Un bon jeu, même si il est controversé chez nous.

Un jeu où on peut se rejouer la chute du faucon noir o//

Où faut pas tuer les civils

Perso je trouve ce jeu très bon et pas seulement parce qu'il est gratos et qu'il évolue en permanence.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

America's army ?
j'ai bien aimé les training, dont le cours magistral pour les médics...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ah America's Army, je l'ai trouvé excellent !! Par contre les training sont parfois trop chiante surtout celui qui consiste à ne pas se faire repérer pendant 30 longues minutes tout en se déplacant de A vers B.

Le mode VIP sur SF Hospital  ::love::  ma meilleure maps. Bon maintenant, je ne sais pas ce qu'il est devenu j'y ai pas touché depuis 2004-2005.

----------


## Crampi

il a pas changé des masses, à part une fluidité améliorée et une rapidité augmentée. Ya aussi des nouvelles maps en plus des anciennes qui étaient déjà énormes ( radio tower o// ). 
Et c'est vrai que SF HOSPITAL est vraiment très bien. J'ai du mal à trouver une map pourrave dans ce jeu. Je trouve que sur chaque maps ya tellement de chemins différents que c'est impossible de toujours camper une position sans se faire niquer / rater un objectif etc...
Je trouve le système d'honneur bien foutu aussi, ça diminue fortement les tk et encourage à faire les objectifs ( qui valent beaucoup plus que de faire un gros carnage dans les lignes ennemies).
Pis si le training de blabla vous saoule chercher les réponses sur le net et allez vous brossez les dents pendant que le mec blablate.
Bref vous l'aurez compris: j'adore ce jeu.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

il manque de Mosins Nagants...

----------


## bixente

Un petit screen de *Max Payne* : l'une des cut scenes ou l'ami Max s'est fait injecté la drogue V ou une trés belle mise en abîme venant accentuer tout le bien que je pense de ces génies de Remedy  ::): 





Je rajoute également ce passage de *Max Payne 2* : le niveau ou l'on doit protéger Vinnie Cognity déguisé en Captain BaseBall BAtBoy. Un délicieux moment de n'importe-quoi :

----------


## eMKa

Allez, je me lance : 

*Oblivion* - Une livre.. Hum.. intéressant !



*Bioshock -* Si, il existe le Cake !



*Crysis* - M'enfin ! 



*Crysis* - Ouais, avec mon mouleburnes j'ai la classe ultime (oui j'ai changé d'écran pour un wide, d'où le passage du 4:3 au 16:10)



*TF²* - Oui un joli bug, j'avais la classe avec ça.



*TF²* - Hum hum !

----------


## Aghora

> Je rajoute également ce passage de *Max Payne 2* : le niveau ou l'on doit protéger Vinnie Cognity déguisé en Captain BaseBall BAtBoy. Un délicieux moment de n'importe-quoi


Je lui avait balancé une grenade (je m'étais trompé bêtement de touche), une fois touché il a fait *couine!*, j'étais plié pendant 10 minutes.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> *Oblivion* - Une livre.. Hum.. intéressant !


_"Polis donc ma lance."_  ::XD:: 

Y'avait pas un livre de ce genre dans Morrowind avec un Khajiit?

En fait c'est des vieux zoophiles chez Beth...

----------


## Ash_Crow

> _"Polis donc ma lance."_ 
> 
> Y'avait pas un livre de ce genre dans Morrowind avec un Khajiit?
> 
> En fait c'est des vieux zoophiles chez Beth...


La femme de chambre argonienne était déjà dans _Morro._ Il y avait même une quête liée à cette pièce écrite par ce cher Crassius Curio, si tu étais membre de la maison Hlallu...

----------


## lincruste

> La femme de chambre argonienne était déjà dans _Morro._ Il y avait même une quête liée à cette pièce écrite par ce cher Crassius Curio, si tu étais membre de la maison Hlallu...


Uiiii à Vivec, je crois. Ça commence à dater!

Sinon, j'ai des shots pris par unpote fan de GTA et de films américains.
Kaneda à Los Santos


Raoul Duke à Las Venturas

----------


## silverragout

Dommage que j'ai effacer la plupart des screens rigolotes que j'ai faites.

*Hidden : Source

*La déco de ma chambre pardi.



Quelle joie qu'on a en embrassant un sniper avec ses mains.

----------


## Pelomar

*Team Forteresse 2






*

----------


## Sylvine

> *Team Forteresse 2*


Tu veux sans doute parler de *Forteresse d'équipe 2*?

----------


## Manu Le Troll

J'ai toujours rêvé que les titres de tous les jeux soient traduits pour la sortie française  ::): 
"Orchestre Rouge", "Demi-vie", "La Companie des Héros" etc...

----------


## Pelomar

Va au Québec.

----------


## Olipro

Besoin de vitesse, en carbone !

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Va au Québec.


"la femme chat".
ouais, ça pète!

----------


## SiGarret

Arc-en-ciel 6
Faucon 4
Retombée
Espace libre
Choc du système
Skipper virtuel
L'académie des Jedi
Forteresse naine
Le tournoi irréel
Contrôle du sol
Seul dans le noir (!)
Chasseur silencieux
Le sorceleur
Portail


C'est vrai que ça sent plus le saucisson. Mais ça donne moins envie de jouer.

Bon, je vous en laisse, je suis censé bosser.
Mafia (là je me repose)

----------


## skyblazer

> Le sorceleur



Ce mot n'existe pas en vrai français hein  ::P:

----------


## Aun

On dirait plutôt sourcelier. ::wacko::

----------


## skyblazer

> On dirait plutôt sourcelier.


C'est pas la même chose, le sourcelier pratique la sourcellerie  ::P: 
Et puis il faut être le huitième fils d'un huitième fils pour être sourcelier.

----------


## Morty

Ou la huitième fille...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kayato

ahhhhhhhhh le disque monde, ca me donne envie de les relire  ::wub::

----------


## RUPPY

Ahhh Pratchett...j'adore... je vais commencer "Les zinzins d'olide oued".... et j'ai fini il y a pas longtemps "les accros du roc"....vraiment du grand art  ::wub:: 

Bon, et un screen maintenant  :B): ....

----------


## RUPPY

Comme on le soulignait dans le topic dédié, Vampire Bloodlines reste flateur pour les mirettes pour un jeu qui a bientôt 4 ans  :B): 



Avec quelques ombres projetées pour le mobilier ça serait top...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Oblivion + mods

----------


## RUPPY

Sympa l'avant dernière avec sa petite jupette  :;): ...Dés que j'ai changé de config, je me refais Obli moddé jusqu'à l'oignon  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Olipro

Je fais descendre le classe-rank de cette page de 3 ou 4 points

----------


## MetalDestroyer

T'as eu les trippe pour prendre Soldier of Fortune 3 ?!!  ::ninja::

----------


## Sk-flown

Meme pas je le telecharge celui là.

----------


## HristHelheim

Pour garder le bourrin, d'après vous ca fait quoi après sur mon écran ?

----------


## Pluton

> Pour garder le bourrin, d'après vous ca fait quoi après sur mon écran ?


Ca fait sploutch

----------


## RUPPY

> Pour garder le bourrin, d'après vous ca fait quoi après sur mon écran ?





> Ca fait sploutch


Ou Prouuuuut... j'hésite

----------


## Dolcinni

Un peu de S.T.A.L.K.E.R. :


_"Moi et mes copains on fait la course jusqu'à Tchernobyl ! Attendez les gars j'prend une photo de groupe !"


"Ouais vas-y dégomme le ! J'te prend en photo !"


"Ouéééé tu l'as eu ! J'vais faire une photo tiens !"


"Attends vas-y j'te prend en photo à coté de lui. Ahlala, qu'est-ce qu'on s'marre les mecs..."


_

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Hop, quelques screens supplémentaire avec qq surprises !!

----------


## C4nard

tiens, en parlant de stalker une fois un groupe de gentil stalker m'avait aidé à nettoyer un endroit (j'avais plus d'ammos et je voyais tout jaune ...) et, tout content que j'étais je me suis dit "chouette ils vont faire l'obj avec moi!" .. ils ont couru vers l'obj justement, on a croisé un feu ... et ils se sont assis et ont chanté. J'étais dégouté mais bon, pour la peine :

allez, une gallerie flash pour la peine

Y a aussi le "je suis visible, mais en vrai je suis pas là.."

----------


## Killy

Un petit screen sur TF2, pris après un frag violent  ::P:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Allez encore !! :nerd:

----------


## Pluton

> Allez encore !! :nerd:
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/d...31d0d3b35b.jpg
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/7...532acb390f.jpg
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/d...11abc2d089.jpg
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/3...8a4540a7c0.jpg
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/2...40b067a63c.jpg
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/3...eb951b89bd.jpg


 ::mellow::

----------


## Lemming Zola

Nan ! Pas toi Oblivionx, t'es tombé dans la potion du bloom quand t'étais petit  ::(: 

Malgré tout le respect que je te dois depuis que malgré toi tu m'as fais découvrir Iwar... Metal, je te félicite pas pour ce gout scandaleux.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Nan ! Pas toi Oblivionx, t'es tombé dans la potion du bloom quand t'étais petit 
> 
> Malgré tout le respect que je te dois depuis que malgré toi tu m'as fais découvrir Iwar... Metal, je te félicite pas pour ce gout scandaleux.


J'aime pas le bloom -_- Et puis Oblivion c'est sympa. Mais bon, j'avais rien à foutre ces jours ci. Donc en attendant la grosse update de The Witcher, Mass Effect PC, je fais du Oblivion.  ::ninja::

----------


## Killy

http://tof.canardplus.com/show/7caf5...32acb390f.html

Marrant, la nana de gauche porte des épées en mousse (pour en avoir autant  ::o: ) et celle de droite a raté ses UV.

Enfin je dit ça mais j'ai presque envie d'y rejouer &lt;_&lt;

----------


## Dolcinni

Je savais pas qu'Oblivion c'était un jeu japonais.  :^_^: 

Allez encore un peu de Stalker : (attention ça spoile un tout petit peu)


_"Heu... Je crois que j'ai oublié un truc au Bar, j'reviens."_


_"Mais qu'est-ce que c'est qu'ce bordel ?!"_


_"Les catastrophes nucléaires ça pique peut-être un peu la peau mais c'est quand même vachement beau."
_
Et puis pour finir, une p'tite image marrante de Fallout 2 :

----------


## HristHelheim

Tain avec les mods Oblivion a fait de gros progres quand meme ^^

Limite tu me redonne envie de jouer à Oblivion vu que les persos ont la classe maintenant ^^
C'est quoi tes mods metaldestroyer ? (oui flemme de chercher en fait)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Tain avec les mods Oblivion a fait de gros progres quand meme ^^
> 
> Limite tu me redonne envie de jouer à Oblivion vu que les persos ont la classe maintenant ^^
> C'est quoi tes mods metaldestroyer ? (oui flemme de chercher en fait)


Un pacquet !! Et je vais surement en rajouter d'autres.

----------


## Pluton

TU VOIS C'QUI S'PASSE, KEVIN, QUAND ON VEUT NIQUER LES GENS JUSQU'AU TROGNON ?!

----------


## MetalDestroyer

On continue encore ...

----------


## Pluton

Heureusement qu'ils ne tirent pas sur moi  ::mellow:: 





You made an anomalyshot !

Purée de bandit ce soir, miam.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> TU VOIS C'QUI S'PASSE, KEVIN, QUAND ON VEUT NIQUER LES GENS JUSQU'AU TROGNON ?!


Il reste plus qu'à l'incinérer et balancer ses cendres du haut d'une colline.

----------


## Pluton

J'me fais une anomalie maison !

Ou un bowling, au choix  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/d...abab979ae2.jpg


Il me faudrais le nom du mod pour l'armure du milieu mon p'ti Metal  ::wub::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Il me faudrais le nom du mod pour l'armure du milieu mon p'ti Metal



Blame Armor, c'est fait par un japonais. Et pour l'avoir je te dis pas comment c'est super chaud. En plus les monstres qu'il y a dans les ruine me font les boules -_- Et avec l'armure tu as les 3 guns qui va bien.

----------


## Sylvine

Foutez le camp de mon capot, bande de fumiers!

----------


## Olipro

Les mecs à gauche vont tous mourrir, mais ils ne le savent pas encore.
(Oui parce qu'ils croient tous les trois que je suis planqué dans l'arbre, alors que hop, chuis malin moi, j'ai vu l'armée de zombi, et je me suis discretement faufilé sur le flanc droit, pret à degainer le lancer grenade. Bon il s'est averé que les zombis étaient suivis par un mutant psy tres mechant quand on est completement à découvert comme ça)



Sinon j'ai celle ci assez bien prise, déjà posté sur le topic oblivion. Vous m'excuserez si je fais pale figure à coté de metaldestroyer, mais j'ai des tendances un peu plus austeres. Et vous excuserez aussi le fait que je n'ai pas d'AA, car je joue en HDR, mais je compense par une grosse résolution, qui n'est aps du tout visible via la miniature créée pour le forum

----------


## Killy

> Blame Armor, c'est fait par un japonais. Et pour l'avoir je te dis pas comment c'est super chaud. En plus les monstres qu'il y a dans les ruine me font les boules -_- Et avec l'armure tu as les 3 guns qui va bien.


Je suis vraiment, mais alors vraiment un gros fan de Blame. Mais mettre ce genre de trucs dans oblivion, c'est quelque peu décalé quand même.

----------


## Pluton

Y'a que moi qui joue un perso masculin dans Oblivion ?  ::mellow::

----------


## XWolverine

> Y'a que moi qui joue un perso masculin dans Oblivion ?


Non, y'a toutes les filles, aussi  :^_^:

----------


## Thomasorus

Je viens tenter de rivaliser avec mon oblivion !!



















Bon allez j'avoue, mon perso est pas aussi sexy que Metal, mais je tiens à rester sobre et médiéval dans le jeu.

----------


## RUPPY

> Je viens tenter de rivaliser avec mon oblivion !!
> 
> 
> Bon allez j'avoue, mon perso est pas aussi sexy que Metal, mais je tiens à rester sobre et médiéval dans le jeu.


Le deuxième Screen me fait penser à Robert Smith  ::P:

----------


## Kelexel

> Y'a que moi qui joue un perso masculin dans Oblivion ?


nan nan je te rassure, moi aussi j'ai fait un mec (contrairement a tous les autres qui ont choisi un avatar esclave sexuel lesbien avec un 90DD a l'air genre vieux trip jap mais avec la main dans le slip en plus)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> nan nan je te rassure, moi aussi j'ai fait un mec (contrairement a tous les autres qui ont choisi un avatar esclave sexuel lesbien avec un 90DD a l'air genre vieux trip jap mais avec la main dans le slip en plus)


 ::ninja::

----------


## Kelexel

> Y'a que moi qui joue un perso masculin dans Oblivion ?





> 


ouais ouais ouais, je t'imagines bien nous sortir "hey les mecs regardez ce que j'ai trouvé comme mod : uber dildo, regardez moi ces petites cochonnes ...."

j'attend ca tiens!

----------


## Killy

Je met pas le lien mais je sais que ça existe  ::ninja::  (jamais testé par contre, juré craché  ::siffle:: )

----------


## Thomasorus

Si Kelexel et pluton préférent les grands poilus musculeux en sueur avec des gros bras qui leur permettent d'oublier à quel point vous êtes petit chétif, boutonneux et maigrichon (geek donc) je vais pas vous blamer moa. ::ninja:: 

Pasque à chaque fois qu'on joue un perso féminin on se fait traiter de geek qui se branle, mais les mecs qui jouent des mecs, qui vous dit que c'est complètement gratuit ce choix hein ? :B):

----------


## Pluton

> Si Kelexel et pluton préférent les grands poilus musculeux en sueur avec des gros bras qui leur permettent d'oublier à quel point vous êtes petit chétif, boutonneux et maigrichon (geek donc) je vais pas vous blamer moa.
> 
> Pasque à chaque fois qu'on joue un perso féminin on se fait traiter de geek qui se branle, mais les mecs qui jouent des mecs, qui vous dit que c'est complètement gratuit ce choix hein ?


J'ai dit perso masculin. J'ai joué un Kajiit voleur, jeunot et maigre, nommé Garret d'ailleurs.  ::ninja:: 
Et c'est surtout la taille des nichons des modèles de Metal qui font marrer  ::):

----------


## Colbaq

> Si Kelexel et pluton préférent les grands poilus musculeux en sueur avec des gros bras qui leur permettent d'oublier à quel point vous êtes petit chétif, boutonneux et maigrichon (geek donc) je vais pas vous blamer moa.
> 
> Pasque à chaque fois qu'on joue un perso féminin on se fait traiter de geek qui se branle, mais les mecs qui jouent des mecs, qui vous dit que c'est complètement gratuit ce choix hein ?


Et puis y a peut être une différence entre prendre un perso féminin et l'habiller de façon... provocante disons...

----------


## Killy

Bha chacun son truc, il fait de mal à personne  ::P: 
Enfin moi ça me choque pas, et y'a le même genre de trucs pour mecs. A vrai dire j'ai rien contre, mais je prefère quand même des modèles plus médiéval que fantastique pour oblivion. Là c'est un peu trop pour moi.

Enfin je suppose que si Metal poste ses screens c'est qu'il s'en fout qu'on le traite de pervers, et il a raison je suppose  :;):

----------


## bisc0tte

*HL² Episode Two*

Un chien sur une araignée.

----------


## Pluton

> Bha chacun son truc, il fait de mal à personne 
> Enfin moi ça me choque pas, et y'a le même genre de trucs pour mecs. A vrai dire j'ai rien contre, mais je prefère quand même des modèles plus médiéval que fantastique pour oblivion. Là c'est un peu trop pour moi.
> 
> Enfin je suppose que si Metal poste ses screens c'est qu'il s'en fout qu'on le traite de pervers, et il a raison je suppose


Ah oui nan c'est juste pour rigoler  ::): 
Et je parle pas seulement de Metal, on dirait que pas mal de joueurs jouent des personnages féminins dans les Elder Scroll, par contre l'armure-string j'ai rien contre mais moi qui recherche surtout de l'immersion... bah voilà quoi. Les armes de 3M de long, pareil. Donc c'est pas mon truc, clairement c'est tout  :;):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Ma petite vampirette :

  



 ::):

----------


## Arseur

Et elle voit quelque chose la madame aux grosses hanches; là, sur le dernier screen ?

----------


## Killy

> Ah oui nan c'est juste pour rigoler 
> Et je parle pas seulement de Metal, on dirait que pas mal de joueurs jouent des personnages féminins dans les Elder Scroll, par contre l'armure-string j'ai rien contre mais moi qui recherche surtout de l'immersion... bah voilà quoi. Les armes de 3M de long, pareil. Donc c'est pas mon truc, clairement c'est tout


On est d'accord alors  :;): 
Par contre si je puis me permettre d'apporter un élément de réponse, en ce qui me concerne je joue des filles de temps à autres juste parceque je trouve les modeles plus réussis. Peut être aussi parceque j'aime bien jouer bourrin et que le contraste est encore plus marqué si c'est une fille qui dit "cause toujours" tout en découpant les méchants en tranches.

J'sais pas trop.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ma petite vampirette :
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/7...1076b30a4f.jpg


T'as pas le lien pour cette dernière armure ? j'ai trouvé que l'ancienne version des Dark Illusion  ::(: 

Edit : pour les autres, cay juste pour montrer que mon perso il a la classe, stou !! CQFD.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> T'as pas le lien pour cette dernière armure ? j'ai trouvé que l'ancienne version des Dark Illusion 
> 
> Edit : pour les autres, cay juste pour montrer que mon perso il a la classe, stou !! CQFD.


http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=15147  :;): .

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Mr.Pipboy

T'utilise quel mod pour avoir des position pareilles ?  ::P:

----------


## SiGarret

Métal, je préfère tes goûts en Space-opéra...

----------


## Ezechiel

Chavais pas qu'il avait sorti un mod Pornblivion  ::mellow::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> T'utilise quel mod pour avoir des position pareilles ?


Actor in Charge
Actor in Emotion

Et enfin pour les pose de combat :
Lain Pose Mod

----------


## Colbaq

> Actor in Charge
> Actor in Emotion
> 
> Et enfin pour les pose de combat :
> Lain Pose Mod


Ingame, ça s'utilise comment ces trucs?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ingame, ça s'utilise comment ces trucs?


Alors tu as 2 items pour chacun des mods cités. Une boule de crystal (animation pour ton perso) et un sort (pour celui de tes companions/cibles).

Pour la boule, tu l'assigne à une touche (1 à 9) et tu appuie sur cette touche pour faire apparaitre un menu. Mais attention, il faut passer à la vue 3e personne sinon bug. Alors pour sa, tu appelle la console avec ² et tu saisies "tfc" (sans les guillemets). Une fois que tu controle la caméra et non plus ton perso, bah tu peux commencer à faire joujou avec le menu.

Pour le sort, il faut l'utiliser sur un NPC. Il s'agit d'un sort de contact donc faut le toucher. Ensuite le même menu apparait.

Voilà, voilà.

----------


## Wazatiste

je propose qu'on renomme ce topic: "_le topic des frustrés sexuels sur oblivion"_

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> je propose qu'on renomme ce topic: "_le topic des frustrés sexuels sur oblivion"_


Attention y a des fan de Devil May Cry 3  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Pluton

Ben quoi ? Chuis bien là, comme ça, peinard.

----------


## Mawwic

Purée, c'est d'un goût ces mods érotico-japoniaisant pour Oblivion...
Y avait déjà le même syndrome pour Morrow', vous m'direz.
Enfin.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Pour la journée sans allé dans les tenues super über mega ultra death sexy erotic  ::ninja::  Mais plutot dans le genre mega futuriste facon exosquelette :D

----------


## francou008

La dernière est presque décente et classe dit donc!

----------


## ElGato

Non.



Décidément, ces modèles japoniaisant-metal sont au jeux vidéo ce que le tuning est à la bagnole. :vieuxcon:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Non.
> 
> 
> 
> Décidément, ces modèles japoniaisant-metal sont au jeux vidéo ce que le tuning est à la bagnole. :vieuxcon:


T'as juste mauvais gout, stou !!  ::P:

----------


## Wazatiste

> T'as juste mauvais gout, stou !!


Retourne apprendre la définition du bon goût et trouve-toi une copine  ::):

----------


## Killy

Que vous êtes lourds les gars  ::P: 
Bref, je voulais juste dire que les deux mods pour poses sont géniaux quand il s'agit de faire n'importe quoi avec les NPC, je suis FAN  ::o:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Retourne apprendre la définition du bon goût et trouve-toi une copine


Je lui ai dit 100 fois et il aime toujours Battlestar Galactica  ::P: . Pour en revenir au topic, pour les screen avec fraps j'ai un leger bug avec, quand je fais une screen en 1024*768 tout marche nikel mais dès que je passe au dessus, les screens sont étirées et/ou on des grains blanc voir nuances vertes apparaissent...c'est la première fois que ça me le fait. Si quelqu'un saurait de quoi il s'agit ?

En  tout cas c'est pas les drivers de ma CG ( 8800GTX 768MB ) et ça me le fait sur tout les jeux.

----------


## --Lourd--

> Je lui ai dit 100 fois et il aime toujours Battlestar Galactica


Non monsieur, JE NE VOUS PERMET PAS §§§§

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Non monsieur, JE NE VOUS PERMET PAS §§§§


Mais si mais si, voici une critique d'un téléspectateur n'ayant vu que la première saison complètement niaise  ::P: .

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Tiens, tu utilises quel version de FRAPS ? Et puis BSG ca roxxe du poney !! So Say we all !!

----------


## XWolverine

> ... Et puis BSG ca roxxe du poney !! So Say we all !!


Mouais, y'a quand même eu du creux, dans les dernières saisons, avec des épisodes clairement bouche-trou / plus de thune (surtout la 3). Espérons que la saison 4 soit plus trépidante (et que le report à avril soit pour peaufinage et pas manque de scénario, on peut toujours rêver).

----------


## le faucheur

Putain, quand je vois ces screen je me dit qu'il y en a qui doivent avoir mal au poignet !!!!
Franchement, plutot que de perdre du temps, va plutot sur meetic, ou plus simplement sort de chez toi, tu verra, la vie irl c'est pas si mal !!

----------


## Pluton

> Putain, quand je vois ces screen je me dit qu'il y en a qui doivent avoir mal au poignet !!!!
> Franchement, plutot que de perdre du temps, va plutot sur meetic, ou plus simplement sort de chez toi, tu verra, la vie irl c'est pas si mal !!


C'est bon, lâchez-le !
:gentil:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

On ne peut même plus s'amusay comme on veut  ::XD::

----------


## Mawwic

> On ne peut même plus s'amusay comme on veut


Nan mais au contraire, tu fais ce que tu veux (encore heureux).
Et nous aussi : on a le droit de dire qu'on trouve ça d'un goût douteux.
S'tou.

----------


## Aghora

> Nan mais au contraire, tu fais ce que tu veux (encore heureux).
> Et nous aussi : on a le droit de dire qu'on trouve ça d'un goût douteux.
> S'tou.


Bah moi je trouve qu'il a très bon goût, elle est rousse déjà... ::P: Et en plus d'avoir des tenues de combat sexy, je les trouve très bien faites.

Par contre, je la trouve un peu maigre pour pouvoir porter ces grosses épées.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Elle est pas rousse  ::ninja::  mais ca tend plus vers le rose facon héroine de Final Fantasy XIII.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Tiens, tu utilises quel version de FRAPS ? Et puis BSG ca roxxe du poney !! So Say we all !!


Version 2.9.2 Build 6725
Include Frame Rate Overlay et Repeat screen capture désactivé et c'est directement en JPG...moi pas comprendre, c'est arrivé du jour au lendemain.

----------


## Olipro

Je suis content de ne pas être le seul à penser cela (El gato, Mawwic, coupaing !)
Un peu de sobriété normale occidentale nondidju ! Je vote pour le retour du bon gout dans ce topic.

----------


## Spitfeuer

> Un peu de sobriété normale occidentale nondidju !


Comme du... Royo ?  ::P: 
Difficile de trouver des armures un tant soient peu "féminines" sans pour autant faire honte à Xena la guerrière, dans Oblivion & ses mods.

Sinon histoire de contribuer au topic, qques screens de _Faces of War_ qui trainent sur mon HD :


MG42 en enfilade sur une tranchée, allemands troués...


"Avec le retour de la neige dans les Alpes, de nombreux touristes se précipitent vers les stations, provoquant des embouteillages monstres sur l'A40..."

EDIT : p'tit souci avec tof.canardplus, les images s'affichent plus...
EDIT2 : réparé...

----------


## flibulin bulard

chevalier dépréssif:

la vie est sombre, parfois:

Sniiif! dois-je me noyer?


non! je vais me mettre a la peinture a anvil!


J'aimerais bien peindre cette statue!:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Je hais les spailles  ::|: 



Encore heureux que j'ai de bons coéquipiers qui me vengent à ma mort. Celui ci a par exemple saigné des fesses.  ::P:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Une partie comme les autre avec les canards 



_"La mort d'un homme est une tragédie, la mort d'un million est une statistique"_ Hum...



MEUUURS HERETIQUE !



En vue FPS c'est pas mal non plus

----------


## Aghora

> Comme du... Royo ? 
> 
> Sinon histoire de contribuer au topic, qques screens de _Faces of War_ qui trainent sur mon HD :


Désolé mais on voit pas tes screens...ça met trois jours à charger.

----------


## Spitfeuer

> Désolé mais on voit pas tes screens...ça met trois jours à charger.


Houlààààà oui. J'avais uploadé sur tof.canardplus, mais impossible d'y accéder maintenant... Je réessayerais plus tard.

----------


## XWolverine

On dirait que c'est tof.canardplus qui merde.

----------


## Mawwic

@Olipro : de rien.

Pour répondre à Aghora : dans l'absolu, j'ai rien contres les petites pépés à la sauce japonico-gothique (quoique, ça dépend).
C'est juste que... t'as pas l'impression que ça s'intègre pas trop avec le reste de l'univers d'Oblivion ?
Enfin, moi 'chais pas, j'dis ça comme ça, hein.

----------


## Jolaventur

dis Metal 
t'utilise quoi comme mod pour tes armures

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> dis Metal 
> t'utilise quoi comme mod pour tes armures


Regarde 1 ou 2 pages en arrière, j'ai mis un screenshots qui liste tous les mods installés.

----------


## silverragout

Durant une partie sur Dustbowl, on était en train de charger l'Uber dans le tunnel avec la porte à sens unique. 
Super cool, je suis fullyzarge, on sort le heavy se prend une roquette  dans la tronche et se retrouver bloqué dans la porte...  ::o: 
Résultat : Il l'a eu dans le cul (la grille et l'uber).  ::P:

----------


## Jolaventur

> La femme de chambre argonienne était déjà dans _Morro._ Il y avait même une quête liée à cette pièce écrite par ce cher Crassius Curio, si tu étais membre de la maison Hlallu...


pour devenir hortator fallait passer par lui et y'avait un truc en rapport

la quète tu pouvais la faire sans etre chez les hlallus 

t'façon perso 
j'ai toujours fait soit les rédo sois les telvanis




> Oblivion + mods


je trouve pas ton bordel Metal tes liens renvoi sur rien
je dirais même tes screen ne sont plus hébergés

----------


## Colbaq

> je trouve pas ton bordel Metal tes liens renvoi sur rien
> je dirais même tes screen ne sont plus hébergés


tof.canardplus down

----------


## Rikimaru

Ca chauffe


J'ai le feux au Cul!!!!

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> je trouve pas ton bordel Metal tes liens renvoi sur rien
> je dirais même tes screen ne sont plus hébergés


Sa suxxe, bon bah hop imageshack.

----------


## Wazatiste

Un vrai beau screen de TF2:


A la bande-son: Duel of the fates  ::P:

----------


## ShinSH

On a l'impression qu'il se fait cramer les couilles.

----------


## Aun

Pour les couilles on dit roussir. ::cry::

----------


## Slayertom



----------


## RUPPY

> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/5...6-a4fcbfcc5116
> http://forum.canardplus.com/%5Burl=http://tof.canardplus.com/show/50ba0cc0-7bd4-477a-b616-a4fcbfcc5116.html%5D%5Bimg%5Dhttp://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/50ba0cc0-7bd4-477a-b616-a4fcbfcc5116%5B/img%5D%5B/url%5Dhttp://tof.canardplus.com/show/50ba0...cbfcc5116.html


Bon'app  :<_<:

----------


## Olipro

Une balle de .357 magnum dans l'oeil à 60 metres. Grace à mon reglage de la calibration reglée à la DRO de ce calibre, et mon tableau de mesures que j'ai etabli au Target Range, je suis le dieu du magnum ! Oh yeah


Et la piece maitresse (RECORD BOOK) de ma petit collection d'une cinquantaine de trophées :

----------


## Castor

Un demo qui s'improvise agent EDF

----------


## Parasol

pwnd.  ::P: 

Celui qui trouve c'est quel jeu a un gros kiki.

----------


## Olipro

natural selection ! 8)

----------


## Rikimaru

Ahhhhhhh je suis mort de rire regarder moi c'est naze en robocop

----------


## MetalDestroyer

On continue

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> natural selection ! 8)


mince, grillé.
C'est toujours actif ce jeu ? J'ai jamais pu essayé, mais j'ai toujours trouvé le concept interessant.

----------


## Colbaq

juste pour montrer comment c'est trop bô Bioshock:




Bon aprés j'arrive pas à prendre des screens quand je joue vraiment, j'y penses tout simplment pas...

----------


## Castor

> juste pour montrer comment c'est trop bô Bioshock


Ouais enfin là en l'occurence, c'est facile on ne voit pas autour ^^

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> On continue
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/a...b-d4ffe3d65947
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/1...5-3247c5f53192
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/9...7-385864844cd7
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/2...6-979fec88cb07
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/b...8-6447b89d5f13
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/f...6-c3e04c451fa0


HAAAANNN ! Ah bha non j'ai cru que j'aurais une réaction au niveau de l'entre-cuisse mais finalement je crois que ça fonctionne qu'avec les non-pixélisées.

----------


## Colbaq

> Ouais enfin là en l'occurence, c'est facile on ne voit pas autour ^^


Quésako?
Moi même le sang je le trouve bien foutu, après c'est vrai que "beau" pour l'infirmerie ne serait pas exactement le mot adéquat...

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Quésako?
> Moi même le sang je le trouve bien foutu, après c'est vrai que "beau" pour l'infirmerie ne serait pas exactement le mot adéquat...


Ah mais si, vu que c'est le seul endroit ou notre tête passe dire bonjour au plafond.

----------


## bixente

Petite partie multi de *World in Conflict* qui s'est soldée par un malencontreux crash du serveur. ::(: 


Un bon gros tir d'artillerie lourde, histoire de calmer l'ardeur de ces chiens de capitalistes.



Mon petit tank soviétique qui échappe de justesse à un tir d'artillerie mobile.



De nouveau mon petit tank, cette fois sur la map 'Typhoon" qui va dire bonjour aux méchants capitalistes qui tentent de contourner par la petite colline.



Dommage qu'une magnifique gazelle Française ( cocorico ) soit venu le réduire en bouillie juste aprés.



Et pour finir, ma rangée de tanks ( en vert vous l'aurez deviné ) alignant une autre rangée de tanks tentant vainement d'aller capturer le point de contrôle.


Une bien bonne partie.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

On notera que Max Payne a toujours une certaine tenue :



Bouyaaahrg


Bon j'attends toujours un jeu Matrix décent sinon  ::siffle::

----------


## Olipro

> On notera que Max Payne a toujours une certaine tenue :


Trop trop classe ta premiere screenshot ! Il existait ce mouvement, ou c'est rajouté ?

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Trop trop classe ta premiere screenshot ! Il existait ce mouvement, ou c'est rajouté ?


Le mouvement provient d'un des mod le plus aboutit pour MP2, il s'agit de Elements Of Style ver 1.5 ( la version 2 ne verra surement jamais le jour, c'est bien dommage ).
En plus de rajouter/modifier les mouvements de bases, le mod en profite pour rajouter des map en mode dead man walking, des ajouts graphiques ( le jeu se permet de ramer par moment quand meme  ::P:  ) et une version light du mod Kung Fu si cher à MP1.

En gros un petit tour par ici s'impose pour dépoussiérer Max Payne  :;):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Elements of Style a vraiment du potentiel. Dommage qu'il soit trop gourmand pour une raison inconnu. Par contre, essayez Equilibrium (ou Hall of Fame un truc comme ca) pour Max Payne 2. C'est assez classe.

----------


## Wazatiste

Que je suis triste pour toi, Metal  ::cry::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Que je suis triste pour toi, Metal


Gnay ? WTF !?  ::huh::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

WTF ? bis  ::huh::  ::blink::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Y a que Chuck Norris qui peut comprendre.

----------


## gorzerk

la je casse la bouche a 10 personnes, dont les deux dernières dans un intervalle de 5 secondes... 
en fuyant je pisse pas mal de sang du nez de chtulu quand meme..

----------


## Wazatiste

> Gnay ? WTF !?



Rapport à ça. 

Nan, j'ai pas fini de t'emmerder :D

----------


## Parasol

@ Sidus Preclarum

Natural selection est toujours actif, il reste des serveurs actifs, pas beaucoup, la communauté autrement florissante s'est fanée depuis l'arrivée des maps co_, maudites maps co_, mais on trouve toujours des bonnes parties de NS à l'ancienne : http://www.unknownworlds.com/ns/

Ce FPS/RTS est un bijoux  ::wub:: 




> la je casse la bouche a 10 personnes, dont les deux dernières dans un intervalle de 5 secondes... 
> en fuyant je pisse pas mal de sang du nez de chtulu quand meme..
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/a...30f65c309f.jpg


Enfoiray de Darkterror, le lifesteal say mal.
* Dota, ça fait lonnngtemmmmps que j'y ai pu touché, je crois que j'ai perdu les CDs  ::mellow::  *

* passe un kleenex à quelqu'un *

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Un coup de ci, dela ca !! 





Chaud devant, un chtit plat stroyen s'il vous plait.


Bataille spotted !!


En attendant GRID, bah y a DiRT

----------


## bixente

Rooh, l'APC de "Aliens" dans Arma  ::wub::

----------


## Slayertom

> Rooh, l'APC de "Aliens" dans Arma


Vi et il y a même les skins des colonial marines ainsi que certaines armes
http://www.armaholic.com/page.php?id=1593

Le gars qui fait le mod est un des plus actif de la communauté d'arma

Et sinon jolie screenshot comme d'habitude Metal  ::):

----------


## --Lourd--

Red orchestra, c'est pas moche.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

aaaah, le tourisme à Berlin...

----------


## dam42c

bon allez je vous remet les screens d'oblivion que j'ai posté sur clubic  ::P: 
 



 

il est pas mimi ce petit?  ::love::

----------


## bisc0tte

Les campagnes de WarCraft 3, on s'en lasse pas!

----------


## gnouman

> J'ai toujours rêvé que les titres de tous les jeux soient traduits pour la sortie française 
> "Orchestre Rouge", "Demi-vie", "La Companie des Héros" etc...


Half-life c'est pas demi-vie en Français sale naab :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half_life

Je demande qu'on le brûle vif!

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Je demande qu'on le brûle vif!


Oui mais vite alors.

----------


## Aghora

> la je casse la bouche a 10 personnes, dont les deux dernières dans un intervalle de 5 secondes... 
> en fuyant je pisse pas mal de sang du nez de chtulu quand meme..
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/a...30f65c309f.jpg


Et t'as fait comment pour avoir les sans-visages ?

----------


## Olipro

> Half-life c'est pas demi-vie en Français sale naab :
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Half_life
> 
> Je demande qu'on le brûle vif!


Bin si, si je me souviens bien de mes cours de physique pre-bac, la demi-vie d'un element radioactif est le temps necessaire pour que la moitié des elements radioactifs ne soient plus radioactifs.
D'ou demi-vie (et donc le signe lambda)

----------


## Colbaq

Oui half-life donne bien demi-vie en français, même au niveau de la physique.

----------


## SiGarret

> Oui half-life donne bien demi-vie en français, même au niveau de la physique.


Oui, c'est exact, je confirme. Olipro et Colbaq ont raison.

----------


## Colbaq

> Oui, c'est exact, je confirme. Olipro et Colbaq ont raison.


J'ai toujours raison  :B):

----------


## Carpette

Ce topic est un scandale !
J'ai vraiment l'impression d'avoir un Pc de pauvre !

----------


## Colbaq

> Ce topic est un scandale !
> J'ai vraiment l'impression d'avoir un Pc de pauvre !


Tu veux que je remette quelques screens de bioshock? Parce que j'ai pas encore Crysis désolé...

Et puis ça peut s'expliquer, j'ai changer de PC il y a un peu plus d'un mois parce que le précédent est mort plutôt brutalement (relaté quelque part dans la section hardware).

----------


## Cedski

> Ce topic est un scandale !
> J'ai vraiment l'impression d'avoir un Pc de pauvre !


Je compatis... On monte un club ?? On joue a celui qui a le PC le plus pourri ?

----------


## Sk-flown

> Je compatis... On monte un club ?? On joue a celui qui a le PC le plus pourri ?


 
Hahaha les clodos.

Faudrait monter des sortent de restau du coeur du PC ou on filerait des pièces pour ordi.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Allez, je balance quelques screenshots !

----------


## callicles

C'est carrément pornographique cette porte d'Oblivion en feu derrière ces corps pixelliques  ::blink::

----------


## Hamtarotaro

> C'est carrément pornographique cette porte d'Oblivion en feu derrière ces corps pixelliques


Freud , sort de ce corps!  ::o:

----------


## Pluton

Stalker, bienvenue à Yantar !

----------


## Dolcinni

Un p'tit peu de Condemned ! Un jeu avec des tas de défauts mais une bonne ambiance à la Seven et des combats corps à corps plutôt sympa. J'espère que le 2 va sortir un jour sur PC...


_Moi j'ai pas peur, moi j'ai pas peur, moi j'ai pas peur...


Je sens que je vais avoir mal.


Je me trompe rarement.
_

----------


## Olipro

Allez un peu d'arma nondidjou !
prises à l'instant sur ma becane, à 10 fps.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

C'est beau quand même  ::mellow::

----------


## Sk-flown

C'est beau la guerre... J'adore arma, le premiers screen fait rando dans les bois, terrible.




> C'est carrément pornographique cette porte d'Oblivion en feu derrière ces corps pixelliques


C'est exactement ce que j'ai pensé.(une grosse chatte en feu!)  ::o:

----------


## silverragout

> C'est exactement ce que j'ai pensé.(une grosse chatte en feu!)


Hahaha mortelle ta parenthèse.  ::):

----------


## Olipro

acore

----------


## FUTOMAKI

la dernière fait tache quand même ...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Pistache.

Désolé, c'est plus fort que moi.

----------


## --Lourd--

Juste avant qu'un sniper lui flanque une bastos dans la tronche.

----------


## Olipro

Vu la hauteur, il devra bien compenser son tir le bougre, une montagne haute de 500 metres, ça va faire un beau tracé en cloche avec une probabilité infime de toucher le bonhomme :D

----------


## Sylvine

> Vu la hauteur, il devra bien compenser son tir le bougre, une montagne haute de 500 metres, ça va faire un beau tracé en cloche avec une probabilité infime de toucher le bonhomme :D


Ouais, ou alors il est juste derrière et il lui colle un pruneau à bout portant.

----------


## Killy

C'est assez beau quand même, ça tourne bien sur quelle config ça?

----------


## Olipro

Perso j'ai un 3ghz avec 2048 ddr2 et 7800gtx et je joue en faible pour tourner peniblement à 30 fps. Ceci dit, ma carte mere a des bus assez faiblards par rapport à ce qui se fait ajd. Je pense qu'il faut taper dans de la config crysisienne pour en profiter au mieux.

----------


## Slayertom

> Perso j'ai un 3ghz avec 2048 ddr2 et 7800gtx et je joue en faible pour tourner peniblement à 30 fps. Ceci dit, ma carte mere a des bus assez faiblards par rapport à ce qui se fait ajd. Je pense qu'il faut taper dans de la config crysisienne pour en profiter au mieux.


Crysis tourne mieux chez moi en very high que arma en very high.

Le problème est que le framerate de arma est vraiment pas stable et j'oscille entre 60 fps dans le désert et 15 fps dans une grosse foret avec mon dual core 6600 et ma 8800 GT. 
Et bien entendu les chutes interviennent toujours au moment ou un ennemis te tire dessus, le mieux pour profiter de ce jeux est de jouer avec toutes les options en high (voir medium pour les textures)sauf quelques friandise comme l'ombrage et le post processing en very high ainsi au minimum on tombe a 30 fps et reste donc toujours jouable quelques soit la situation.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Raah, j'ai envie de vous sortir un pacquet de screenshots d'Ace Combat 6 mais je sais déjà pas comment faire pour y jouer sur mon PC et encore moins faire des screenshot sur la console (Halo 3 propose les Impr écran). Et j'ajoute même que j'ai bien envie de vous ajouter les vidéos de mes parties en mode Cinéma (en gros, le replay de la mission une fois cette dernière finie).

----------


## --Lourd--

> Ouais, ou alors il est juste derrière et il lui colle un pruneau à bout portant.


ahah j'allais dire la même chose.

Bon, metal, c'est un ordre, fait nous des screens d'ace combat6.

:wagner:

----------


## Pluton

Un p'tit coup de Gothic 2, un jeu qu'il est velu.


Quand on arriiive en viiille !

----------


## Jahwel

Moi qui voulait me placer en hauteur, pour sniper ces connards de bandits, bha j'ai marché au mauvais endroit...et Sprouich...



D'ailleurs quel artefact il faut utiliser, pour avoir cette anomalie là ?  ::):

----------


## Pluton

> Moi qui voulait me placer en hauteur, pour sniper ces connards de bandits, bha j'ai marché au mauvais endroit...et Sprouich...
> 
> http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/5...4621l07ii9.jpg
> 
> D'ailleurs quel artefact il faut utiliser, pour avoir cette anomalie là ?




En plus on en trouve un peu partout.



Blowout sur Yantar, quelle ambiance, mes ailleux !

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Arma tourne tout en high en 1280*1024 avec une 8800 gts 320 mo un peu overclockée à 40-50fps constants.

----------


## Jahwel

Merci pluton, j'utilise très rarement cette feature, mais ça a l'air jouissif à souhait de poser ses pièges  ::): .

----------


## Pluton

> Merci pluto, j'utilise très rarement cette feature, mais ça a l'air jouissif à souhait de poser ces pièges .


C'est tellement jouissif de voir une sangsue qui te poursuivait se mettre à tourner en l'air avant d'imploser en une grosse gerbe de sang  ::): 

 ::ninja::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

@Pluton: Essaie de prendre des clichés de l'usine juste apres la decharge, là ou les comapgnons du devoir se battent contre les bandits, au coucher du soleil depuis l'intérieur. Superbes images. Moi j'avais fait ces clichés mais apres formattage je les ai perdus  ::sad:: 


Bon sinon, "Glingo" il cheat, il se fait aider par un gars avec un rayon bleu  ::o:

----------


## Ryldian

Quelques screens maison, (suffit de cliquer pour agrandir) et désolé pour la qualité, mais avec Fraps je ne peux faire que du .jpg. >_> (pour le moment je ne mettrai pas plus de 2 screens par jeu)

The Witcher
 

Crysis
 

COD 4

----------


## Jahwel

Non, non, Oblivion Lost n'est pas bourrin du tout !

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> The Witcher
> http://www.enregistrersous.com/image...0408201701.jpg


Dans cette screen de The Witcher, c'est l'armure de Corbeau que tu possède ? Si c'est le cas, celle que je me suis fait faire a beaucoups moins de gueule :



Après, ça dépend peut-être du camp que j'ai choisi d'aider ou de rester neutre.

----------


## Ryldian

Ouaip, c'est bien celle du corbeau, et concernant mon mode de jeu, j'ai joué neutre pour environ tous les différents choix.
Sinon t'as bien pris tous les éléments via les tombes ? (car je suis plus du tout sur qu'il faille qu'on les ai tous pour se faire construire l'armure.)

Sinon Assassin's Creed étant sorti today, quelques screens maison.  ::):

----------


## Thomasorus

Moins ero que ceux de metal, mes screens d'oblivion :

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Ouaip, c'est bien celle du corbeau, et concernant mon mode de jeu, j'ai joué neutre pour environ tous les différents choix.
> Sinon t'as bien pris tous les éléments via les tombes ? (car je suis plus du tout sur qu'il faille qu'on les ai tous pour se faire construire l'armure.)
> 
> Sinon Assassin's Creed étant sorti today, quelques screens maison. 
> 
> http://www.enregistrersous.com/image...0411001809.jpghttp://www.enregistrersous.com/image...0411001931.jpghttp://www.enregistrersous.com/image...0411002140.jpg


Bien, j'avais un morceaux d'armure qui venait du chapitre précédent, et le reste de l'armure qui vient de la crypte du Corbeau. J'ai pris l'outil gnome dans la mine en ayant utilisé la pierre du voyageur et j'ai pris les notes du ménestrel. Je vois pas ce qui pourrait y avoir de plus.

----------


## ElGato

Bah je crois qu'il y a plusieurs armures selon les choix effectués dans le jeu, donc oui, peut-être que le skin change aussi...

----------


## bratisla

Bon, je voulais mettre des screens de SHIII, mais ma machine pourrie fait un rendu vraiment pas top  ::|: 
Moi qui voulais montrer le Hipper au petit matin ... :mondedemerde:

----------


## Flox

Désolé, encore de images de Stalker, j'adore ce jeu...

Lever de soleil sur Prypiat


Coucher de soleil sur les terres abandonnées


La centrale...

----------


## silverragout

> Désolé, encore de images de Stalker, j'adore ce jeu...


Ca aurait été parfait sans le HUD ( - du pavé numérique  :;): )

----------


## Flox

Certes, merci pour la manip', mais je les ai pris un peu comme ils vennaient, au hasard d'un joli cadrage ou d'une belle luminosité.

Et puis le HUD n'est pas trop envahissant (merci Oblivion Lost !)

----------


## Arseur

Moi, je connais un heavy qui va pas tarder à mourir !  ::ninja::

----------


## Shihaya

Crysis, pour le plaisir des yeux :

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Certes, merci pour la manip', mais je les ai pris un peu comme ils vennaient, au hasard d'un joli cadrage ou d'une belle luminosité.
> 
> Et puis le HUD n'est pas trop envahissant (merci Oblivion Lost !)


Nan mais c'est bon, cherche pas à te justifier, t'es cramé c'est tout!  :B): 

A propos de stalker, le rag doll du jeu est par moment un vrai tue l'amour niveau immersion.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Crysis


C'est quoi tes réglages?
C'est quoi ta config ?

Parce que le jeu  ::o:

----------


## Ravine

Je ne remercie pas les oufs malades qui sévissent dans le sujet Stalker. Ces enfoirés m'ayant redonné envie d'y jouer, et par là meme pourrissent mes révisions, je ne le remercie pas. Donc, Stalker, moddé Oblivion Lost (en qualité pourrie, je me traine une bécane qui commence a accuser son age)

A en croire ces images, un cousin lointain de Francis Lalanne sévirait dans la Zone

_Mais faites le taire par pitiéééé !!_ 

Forcément, dans cette atmosphere de testostérone et de sueur, des amitiés se créent

_Aaaah ouais, c'est là...un peu plus a gauche voir ? Hmmmm... tain, tu roxes en massages_

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Ce genre de custo je peux pas m'en passer :





 :B):

----------


## Killy

TF2 pour changer  :;): 



Oui j'aime bien pyro en ce moment  ::P:

----------


## StanRex

> Ce genre de custo je peux pas m'en passer :


ca sort de quel jeu?

----------


## silverragout

> ca sort de quel jeu?


R6 vegas 2, tu sais le jeu arcade  ::P:

----------


## KiwiX

Je re-post ce screen de *Crysis*. Bon, j'en ai fais pleins d'autres pour dégoûter quelques potes mais celui-là (juste avant la mission Onslaught où j'ai pris des beaux screens aussi) m'a scotché quelques instants. Jusqu'à ce que je me fasse mitrailler par un sournois de Coréen que j'ai fais volé au pompe.

Cliquez car l'image est trop grande.

----------


## gripoil

> Je re-post ce screen de *Crysis*. Bon, j'en ai fais pleins d'autres pour dégoûter quelques potes mais celui-là (juste avant la mission Onslaught où j'ai pris des beaux screens aussi) m'a scotché quelques instants. Jusqu'à ce que je me fasse mitrailler par un sournois de Coréen que j'ai fais volé au pompe.
> 
> Cliquez car l'image est trop grande.


Ah tiens c'est la scene que je décrit quand j'veux expliquer le hdr et tous les gros effets bourrins de crysis.

Franchement ça m'a fait pareil quand j'ai acheté une vraie carte graphique ... j'esseyais de plisser des yeux pour mieux voir  :^_^:

----------


## Pelomar

> Je re-post ce screen de *Crysis*. Bon, j'en ai fais pleins d'autres pour dégoûter quelques potes mais celui-là (juste avant la mission Onslaught où j'ai pris des beaux screens aussi) m'a scotché quelques instants. Jusqu'à ce que je me fasse mitrailler par un sournois de Coréen que j'ai fais volé au pompe.
> 
> Cliquez car l'image est trop grande.


C'est pourri Crysis, Bioshock ca roxxe !

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Je re-post ce screen de *Crysis*. Bon, j'en ai fais pleins d'autres pour dégoûter quelques potes mais celui-là (juste avant la mission Onslaught où j'ai pris des beaux screens aussi) m'a scotché quelques instants. Jusqu'à ce que je me fasse mitrailler par un sournois de Coréen que j'ai fais volé au pompe.
> 
> Cliquez car l'image est trop grande.


tu peux donnez tes spec ainsi que les reglages du jeu stp?

----------


## gripoil

> tu peux donnez tes spec ainsi que les reglages du jeu stp?


Moi j'ai pareil avec 8800GT et E4400 a 3Ghz.
Vista DX10 very high. Ca rame pas tant que ça c'est surtout qu'y'a pas mal de blocages. Vu que je joue pas trop j'men fou mais j'veux bien savoir avec quoi kiwix a obtenue la chose.

----------


## zwzsg

> Je re-post ce screen de *Crysis*. Bon, j'en ai fais pleins d'autres pour dégoûter quelques potes mais celui-là (juste avant la mission Onslaught où j'ai pris des beaux screens aussi) m'a scotché quelques instants. Jusqu'à ce que je me fasse mitrailler par un sournois de Coréen que j'ai fais volé au pompe.
> 
> Cliquez car l'image est trop grande.


A part les gants en style écorché, je ne vois pas la différence avec Far Cry.

Pour étayer mon propos:

----------


## KiwiX

> tu peux donnez tes spec ainsi que les reglages du jeu stp?


Résolution : 1680x1050 tout au High (pas de very high sur XP par défaut)
CG : 8800GTS 512 v2
DDR : 2x1 GO PC8500 (repérée en tant que PC6400 pour l'instant) 
Processeur : Quad Q6600
Fréquences d'origines partout sauf CG légèrement overclockée par XFX.
OS : XP + Dx9




> A part les gants en style écorché, je ne vois pas la différence avec Far Cry.


A l'occaz', je ferai un comparatif.  :;): 

Sinon, hormis les graphismes, c'est le même jeu. Sauf que je m'emmerde moins vite que sur Far Cry.

----------


## gripoil

Putain c'est du High juste ?
Ouah ... j'arrive même pas a voir ce que j'ai de plus beau...

(euhm ouais on voit l'absence d'éclairage volumetriques... et franchement ça c'est ce que j'kiffe le plus)

----------


## KiwiX

> Putain c'est du High juste ?
> Ouah ... j'arrive même pas a voir ce que j'ai de plus beau...
> 
> (euhm ouais on voit l'absence d'éclairage volumetriques... et franchement ça c'est ce que j'kiffe le plus)


Bah faut que j'installe Vista pour faire la comparaison mais bon, flemme pour l'instant. Pis, perdre 20% de perfs, ça me motive pas trop  ::|:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Fous le tweak zakzak. Il est magistral. Avec ma gts 320 mo un peu o/c je suis en high/very high à 30-40 fps ( en 1280*1024, ma reso max - si je mets en 1024 je suis à 70 fps  :B):  ). Et j'ai donc les lumieres voluémtriques  :;):

----------


## KiwiX

> A part les gants en style écorché, je ne vois pas la différence avec Far Cry.
> 
> Pour étayer mon propos:
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/b...f26e3d578c.jpg
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/0...be88bb5bf1.jpg


On va pas se lancer dans un combat de marchand de tapis, t'façon. 

Far cry reste très jolie mais Crysis lui colle une bonne claque grâce aux nouveaux effets tout beau, tout propre, à part l'effet de flou qui fait gerber parfois.

Et pis bon, hormis la perte de perfs, tu le colles sur DX10 avec l'éclairage volumétrique, tu dois apercevoir une ptite différence par rapport à DX9 ... 

Dx9 ou 10, tu ressens quelque chose de plus vivant, plus interactif que Far Cry. Surtout pendant les combats, entre les rockets et les gre qui font voler les particules, les mecs que t'envoie boulé dans les murs... A voir après si ça vaut vraiment le coup d'investir dans le matos, surtout quand tu vois les quelques bugs qui subsistent et l'IA parfois un peu concon.

Au niveau du jeu, bah merci pour le tweak, j'irai voir ça. Petite précision, le jeu est patché en 1.21  ::):

----------


## gripoil

Ouais ça vaut pas le coup de faire du vrai DX10 je penses mais j'vais p'tetre tenter le tweak en DX9 perso...
Enfin quand j'aurais envie de jouer  :<_<:

----------


## Arseur

> Ouais ça vaut pas le coup de faire du vrai DX10 je penses mais j'vais p'tetre tenter le tweak en DX9 perso...
> Enfin quand j'aurais envie de jouer


Testé sur la démo, le tweak (A4200+ et 8800GT), ça marche nickel en 1280*1024. Pas vraiment de perte "visible" de FPS.

----------


## francou008

Petit boss sur WoW tout à l'heure. Avec mon nain prêtre nommé comme mon prof de télécom.

----------


## orime

Wow cay le mal.

----------


## Sylvine

Tain, francou il joue à WoW, il baisse dans mon estime.
Déjà qu'il était pas très haut...

----------


## francou008

> Tain, francou il joue à WoW, il baisse dans mon estime.
> Déjà qu'il était pas très haut...


Je joue sur serveur privé (donc gratuit), avec des gens que je connais, et avec un gros coefficient d'xp, pour pas se faire chier à taper du mob pendant trente ans.
Voilaaaaaa.
Et puis je joue à ET aussi.

----------


## Parasol

> Wow cay le mal.


+1

Ca me fait rappeler le pourcentage ridicule de joueurs de WoW qui jouent avec des raccourcis  ::mellow:: 

Alors que les raccourcis, c'est 50% de l'efficacité d'un "bon" joueur de WoW.

----------


## Sylvine

> Je joue sur serveur privé (donc gratuit), avec des gens que je connais, et avec un gros coefficient d'xp, pour pas se faire chier à taper du mob pendant trente ans.
> Voilaaaaaa.
> Et puis je joue à ET aussi.


Comment il se rattrape aux branches!!
Vas-y, assume ta nolifehitude.

----------


## gripoil

Alors là!!!

Déjà wow c'est pas particulierement nul. C'est juste remplis de gros no life de merde! DE PARTOUT TOUT LE TEMPS! J'ai fais que la démo de ce jeu... j'ai eu le temps de rien voir sauf des cons de partout. Mais j'ai fait ça avec un pote et franchement j'ai faillis continuer. Ce mec c'est le seul non no life que je connais qui joue a wow. Tous les autres deviennent des grosses loques de merde! Des gros cons qui font plus rien de leurs journées et qui se vexent et piquent des crises quand on le leur fait remarquer!

Pour francou t'es encore pire les serveurs privés j'trouve ça trop tâche  ::XD::

----------


## francou008

Payer pour jouer à WoW.
N'IMPORTE QUOI§

----------


## gripoil

Jouer a wow a 5 sur un server tout foireux! ... N'IMPORTE QUOI§


(c'est con et illégal même si bon ça c'est le pretexte bidon)

----------


## Parasol

> Jouer a wow a 5 sur un server tout foireux!


C'est mieux que de jouer à plusieurs milliers sur un serveur comme Khaz-Modan  ::P: (largement prénommé Lag-Modan d'ailleurs)

----------


## gripoil

J'sais pas j'en sais rien j'suis pas un no-life.



pwned!

----------


## KiwiX

> Payer pour jouer à WoW.
> N'IMPORTE QUOI§


T'es sûr que c'est bien légal de s'en vanter comme ça ?  ::rolleyes:: 

Enfin ché pas, ptet que si t'as achetés la licence, tu peux jouer sur n'importe quel type de serveur mais je suis pas sûr.

----------


## pouf

Je suis sur que c'est illégal aussi  ::P:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Blizzard autorise les serveurs privés apparemment, mais faut leur demander l'accord.

LAULE

Et je me répète, les effets dx10, enfin certains commes les lumieres volumétriques, sont disponibles sur xp avec les tweak.

----------


## pouf

Bizarre bien que possible qu'ils accordent le droit de tenir un serveur privé si on leur paye une license même si il me semble que c'est formellement interdit dans leur charte.

De plus : 
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread....96450557&sid=2

Enfin c'est pas le sujet de ce post dtf  ::):

----------


## Ravine

Extrait du CLUF (Contrat de Licence d'Utilisateur Final ou EULA - End User Licence Agreement dispo ici)




> Enfin, sachez que ni le Service ni l'accord de Blizzard Entertainment de fournir le Service ne peuvent être considérés comme une location ou un bail de quelque nature sur les serveurs ou autres technologies de Blizzard Entertainment.


Alors je suis pas un expert juridique, mais il me semble que cette section concerne bien "les serveurs" et donc balaye toute légalité eventuelle sur les serveurs persos non ?

et donc sinon pour rester dans le theme screenshots, 2 vieux screens de EVE

En P.O.S. avec 2 Titans (les gros), la flotte attendant le feu vert pour jumper dans le systeme et fondre sur la flotte hostile.

_- Bon on fait quoi ? on se touche pendant que les autres s'amusent ?
-Ta gueule !_

Et une mission super chelou, qui surprend la premiere fois. Une maniere de nous dire que les décharges sauvages, c'est mal, meme dans l'espace.

_- Woa... c'est étrange ce truc... mais... MAIS ! PUTAIN ÇA RONGE LA STRUCTURE ! Mayday ! Mayday !_

----------


## Shihaya

El_Mariachi² > Pour les captures de Crysis :
1920 x 1200, tout en Very High, AAx2, version d'origine du jeu, non patchée (A propos : le gain en FPS apporté par le patch 1.2 est-il notable ?)

Evidemment je joue pas dans cette résolution : c'est clairement pas assez fluide (pour répondre à ta question sur la config : Q6600, 2gigot de RAM et une 9800GTX). En vrai je joue en 1280*768, Very High, AAx2. Vu que je suis assez loin de mon écran, je vois pas vraiment la différence avec le 1920x1200 et ça me fait gagner un nombre impressionnant de FPS.

KiwiX > Ta capture me fait penser à cette capture également :


Quelques autres moments, dans une résolution plus modeste :
    

Pour les deux dernières captures, ça me fait une impression bizarre quand je me dis que j'aurais été bluffé de voir de tels effets au cinéma il y a quelques années et que maintenant ça tourne en temps réel...

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> El_Mariachi² > Pour les captures de Crysis :
> 1920 x 1200, tout en Very High, AAx2, version d'origine du jeu, non patchée (A propos : le gain en FPS apporté par le patch 1.2 est-il notable ?)
> 
> Evidemment je joue pas dans cette résolution : c'est clairement pas assez fluide (pour répondre à ta question sur la config : Q6600, 2gigot de RAM et une 9800GTX). En vrai je joue en 1280*768, Very High, AAx2. Vu que je suis assez loin de mon écran, je vois pas vraiment la différence avec le 1920x1200 et ça me fait gagner un nombre impressionnant de FPS.



 ::mellow:: 

ça tombe bien c'est ce que je veux prendre comme config  ::lol::

----------


## KiwiX

> ça tombe bien c'est ce que je veux prendre comme config


Tu vas gagner grosso modo 8/10% avec une 9800GTX par rapport à ma 8800GTS mais au niveau du prix, c'est plus intéressant.

Moi, je m'en fous, j'attend la nouvelle architecture pour septembre  ::P:

----------


## gripoil

> KiwiX > Ta capture me fait penser à cette capture également :
> http://chabimg.free.fr/JV/Action/Crysis/Crysis79_m.jpg


J'vois pas le rapport du tout  ::blink:: 
Pas de HDR avec l'effet d'éblouissement de l'eau, les changements de couleurs, le soleil en bloom super realiste ... ouais non j'vois pas le lien.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

oui enfin bon GTS, 9800GTX meme combat. Puis surtout au meme prix...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Allez, hop un peu d'Assassin's Creed !

----------


## Jahwel

Tu devrais changer la résolution pour ne pas avoir ces satanés bandes noires, je joue en 1400X900 pour les avoirs "moins grosses".

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Tu devrais changer la résolution pour ne pas avoir ces satanés bandes noires, je joue en 1400X900 pour les avoirs "moins grosses".


Mon écran ne supporte pas cette résolution (ecran 19" 4:3) à moins de forcer le jeu à me mettre du fenétré en 1600*900.

----------


## Jahwel

> Mon écran ne supporte pas cette résolution (ecran 19" 4:3) à moins de forcer le jeu à me mettre du fenétré en 1600*900.


Erf, ok, n'empêche je trouve ça très con, le coup des bandes noires, je n'ose même pas imaginer ceux qui joue en 1024x768... C'est frustrant à souhait.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'avais pensé dès le lancement du jeu, à y jouer en fenetré mais au format 16:9 ou 16:10 Mais à part faire un Alt + Entrée et changer la résolution (1440*900) au prochain lancement du jeu, ca va merder -_-. Dommage de ne pas proposer une plus grosse liste des résolutions possibles et de ne pas avoir inclus un mode fenetré.

Et puis l'interface du menu est pourri.  ::(:

----------


## Lordure

Ou ça ? Dans Ton Ventre !



INVIZIBLE BIGMAC

----------


## gripoil

J'ai voulu faire la démo parceque j'me fais atrocement chier!
C'est franchement sympa. Mais bon les mmo c'est pas pour moi. Meme EVE.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> J'ai voulu faire la démo parceque j'me fais atrocement chier!
> C'est franchement sympa. Mais bon les mmo c'est pas pour moi. Meme EVE.
> 
> http://apu.mabul.org/up-mini/apu/200...020375v1ka.jpg http://apu.mabul.org/up-mini/apu/200...02042z14fr.jpg http://apu.mabul.org/up-mini/apu/200...0204625121.jpg


Oh, un Homard...heu Amarr.

Ok ->[]

----------


## gripoil

> Oh, un Homard...heu Amarr.
> 
> Ok ->[]


Nan c'était geek mais drole  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Tiens ils ont refait l'interface depuis que j'ai jpué au trial il y a 2 ans.

----------


## bixente

> Tiens ils ont refait l'interface depuis que j'ai jpué au trial il y a 2 ans.


Il me semble qu'ils ont aussi exécuté une grosse refonte niveau graphisme en ajoutant un support de Directx 9.

Ah, Eve Online, si j'avais eu plus de temps et de persévérance, peut être aurais-je dépassé les quelques jours d'essais auquel j'ai eu droit. Plus j'entends la communauté en parler et plus je me dit que je suis vraiment passé à coté d'un titre grandiose. ::(:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Il me semble qu'ils ont aussi exécuter une grosse refonte niveau graphisme en ajoutant un support de Direct-x 9.
> 
> Ah, Eve Online, si j'avais eu plus de temps et de persévérance, peut être aurais-je dépassé les quelques jours d'essais auquel j'ai eu droit. Plus j'entends la communauté en parler et plus je me dit que je suis vraiment passé à coté d'un titre grandiose.


C'est pas plutot une refonte du moteur pour ajouter le support des Normal Maps et notamment de Direct X 10 ?
Et puis t'es pas le seul. Je crois que je vais tenter le coup en prenant le jeu sur Steam.

----------


## Ravine

Steam ? Pas besoin de steam.

le client ici
crée un compte trial ou achete directement une clef

pourquoi faire compliqué quand on peut faire simple ? J'aime beaucoup Steam hein, mais bon faut arreter de l'utiliser pour tout et n'importe quoi  ::):

----------


## Skiant

> C'est pas plutot une refonte du moteur pour ajouter le support des Normal Maps et notamment de Direct X 10 ?
> Et puis t'es pas le seul. Je crois que je vais tenter le coup en prenant le jeu sur Steam.


Ils ont refait les ships pour les rendre up-to-date avec les standards actuels, oui, l'update graphique est activable ou non à l'envi pour qui possède un PC capable de le faire tourner (en dessous d'un certain seuil, c'est niet d'office, mais mon ancien p4 avec une 7600 GS le faisait tourner tranquillement sans pousser tous les détails à fond).

C'est devenu plutôt mignon.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Steam ? Pas besoin de steam.
> 
> le client ici
> crée un compte trial ou achete directement une clef
> 
> pourquoi faire compliqué quand on peut faire simple ? J'aime beaucoup Steam hein, mais bon faut arreter de l'utiliser pour tout et n'importe quoi


Meheu, moi j'aime bien avoir mes jeux sur Steam  ::P:

----------


## The Lurker

> Steam ? Pas besoin de steam.
> 
> le client ici
> crée un compte trial ou achete directement une clef
> 
> pourquoi faire compliqué quand on peut faire simple ? J'aime beaucoup Steam hein, mais bon faut arreter de l'utiliser pour tout et n'importe quoi


Et pourquoi "faut arrêter" ? Y'a une bonne façon d'installer ses jeux et une mauvaise ? D'ailleurs je vois pas en quoi c'est compliqué de prendre le jeu sur Steam...

----------


## Ravine

Oulà mon bon, pas la peine de monter sur ses grands chevaux. J'utilise Steam avec beaucoup de plaisir, meme si le coté dématérialisé me fait parfois un peu réfléchir, mais dans ce cas là, je ne voyais pas du tout la plus value a passer par Steam.

Le client se récupere plus vite via un download manager (le site de dl de EVE dépote bien), le patchage se fait par le client, etc. C'etait surtout pour pointer du doigt que je ne percevais pas l'interet de se rajouter une couche d'intermédiaire supplémentaire.

J'ai linké une alternative, c'est vous qui choisissez au final hein.

----------


## eMKa

Une petite pour la route :

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bon, apparemment y a moyen d'ajouter les jeux non Steam dans sa liste de jeux Steam :D Bon concernant EVE, j'attends encore un chtit peu.

----------


## gripoil

Putain EVE ça déchire j'suis dégouté de pas avoir le web quand j'suis pas en vacances.
Si je dis que ça déchire ... ça déchire ... parceque déjà j'suis pas du genre a payer un abonnement pour 1 jeu. J'suis pas du genre a aimer un mmo. Meme si j'ai joué au moins 1 jour a pas mal d'entre eux (pas plus de 3 jours par contre  ::XD:: )  ET surtout! J'suis plus très fan des jeux "complexes" ou qui demandent pas mal d'anticipation. J'ai un peu laché le genre et j'ai faillis tomber dans le casual gaming  ::ninja::  
C'est plus que je joue plus trop. Bah là EVE m'a pas juste donné envie de vous faire 3 screenshots. Ca m'a redonné un peu envie de JOUER.

----------


## Skiant

> Putain EVE ça déchire j'suis dégouté de pas avoir le web quand j'suis pas en vacances.
> Si je dis que ça déchire ... ça déchire ... parceque déjà j'suis pas du genre a payer un abonnement pour 1 jeu. J'suis pas du genre a aimer un mmo. Meme si j'ai joué au moins 1 jour a pas mal d'entre eux (pas plus de 3 jours par contre )  ET surtout! J'suis plus très fan des jeux "complexes" ou qui demandent pas mal d'anticipation. J'ai un peu laché le genre et j'ai faillis tomber dans le casual gaming  
> C'est plus que je joue plus trop. Bah là EVE m'a pas juste donné envie de vous faire 3 screenshots. Ca m'a redonné un peu envie de JOUER.


Arrête tu me fais du mal, j'ai du mettre EVE en pause le temps de bosser pour l'école.  ::cry::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Acore ! acore !

----------


## Pluton

En fait le seul truc qui fait vendre assassin's creed c'est le fait de se la jouer Yamakasi/hors la loi avec une capuche et une "vision d'aigle".
Ça fait tripper les djeun's, mais j'ai bien l'impression que les mouvements/plates formes sont inférieurs aux Prince of Persia tandis que tout le reste est bien pitoyable face à un Thief.  ::mellow::

----------


## Pelomar

Et le côté simulation de pétanque a été bâclé par les développeurs, achevant de rendre ce soft morne et sans âme.

----------


## Pluton

> Et le côté simulation de pétanque a été bâclé par les développeurs, achevant de rendre ce soft morne et sans âme.


Heureusement que pour combler ce vide vidéoludique il y a encore de petits éditeurs talentueux quoique méconnus, comme TF1, qui nous offrent du gameplay poussé et des PNJ attachants comme Jacky et César :

----------


## Sylvine

> En fait le seul truc qui fait vendre assassin's creed c'est le fait de se la jouer Yamakasi/hors la loi avec une capuche et une "vision d'aigle".
> Ça fait tripper les djeun's, mais j'ai bien l'impression que les mouvements/plates formes sont inférieurs aux Prince of Persia tandis que tout le reste est bien pitoyable face à un Thief.


Ouais enfin en même temps je me faisais chier ces temps-ci, je suis allé jouer à des jeux X-Box à mon frère que j'avais jamais essayé.
Je lance Dark Project 3, me suis fais chier dès la première mission (comme le 2 quoi), je lance Prince of Persia, pareil, je depasse pas la premier niveau que ça me gonfle déjà, et le dernier sur la liste c'est Hitman Contracts. Là j'ai juste fais la mission d'entrainement, bien naze, premier niveau même pas fini, j'éteins la console et je retourne rien faire, ça m'amuse plus.
Donc bon, le coup du "Aah c'est un jeu pour les Quosuaule Gaimeurs! C'est pas bien!" je commence à connaitre, en attendant je me marre plus sur un Halo qu'un Deus Ex.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Donc bon, le coup du "Aah c'est un jeu pour les Quosuaule Gaimeurs! C'est pas bien!" je commence à connaitre, en attendant je me marre plus sur un Halo qu'un Deus Ex.


Donc t'es un casual gamer. Faut assumer ses tares dans la vie, sinon on avance pas.  :^_^:

----------


## Pelomar

> Ouais enfin en même temps je me faisais chier ces temps-ci, je suis allé jouer à des jeux X-Box à mon frère que j'avais jamais essayé.
> Je lance Dark Project 3, me suis fais chier dès la première mission (comme le 2 quoi), je lance Prince of Persia, pareil, je depasse pas la premier niveau que ça me gonfle déjà, et le dernier sur la liste c'est Hitman Contracts. Là j'ai juste fais la mission d'entrainement, bien naze, premier niveau même pas fini, j'éteins la console et je retourne rien faire, ça m'amuse plus.
> Donc bon, le coup du "Aah c'est un jeu pour les Quosuaule Gaimeurs! C'est pas bien!" je commence à connaitre, en attendant je me marre plus sur un Halo qu'un Deus Ex.


Depuis quand t'aime des jeux toi de toute façon ? :runninggag:

----------


## bixente

> Ouais enfin en même temps je me faisais chier ces temps-ci, je suis allé jouer à des jeux X-Box à mon frère que j'avais jamais essayé.
> Je lance Dark Project 3, me suis fais chier dès la première mission (comme le 2 quoi)


Quelle idée aussi de jouer à cette trahison qu'est Thief 3... et sur Xbox en plus ::mellow::

----------


## Sylvine

> Quelle idée aussi de jouer à cette trahison qu'est Thief 3... et sur Xbox en plus


Ba oui, mais le 2 sur PC ne m'a guerre plus amusé.




> Donc t'es un casual gamer. Faut assumer ses tares dans la vie, sinon on avance pas.


Possible, en attendant je constate que sur ce forum TF2 ou CS sont plus populaires que Quake Wars ou Armed Assault par exemple, donc je doit pas être le seul.  ::siffle::

----------


## Olipro

Faux ! le plus populaire sur ce forum c'est dwarf fortress nondidju !

----------


## Sylvine

> Faux ! le plus populaire sur ce forum c'est dwarf fortress nondidju !


Tiens, voilà encore un jeu qui me donne pas envie!

bon, pour pas trop partir dans le HS, je poste des screens d'un jeu basique à mort, mais très prenant, le cultissime Rick Dangerous (et sa suite).

Il me rappelle quelqu'un...


Ah, les nazis, je déteste ces types! (© Indiana Jones)



5 secondes avant impact


1 seconde avant impact


Impact!


Voilà, c'était juste pour changer des jeux pixel shader mon cul paralalax mapping truc bidule.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Acore ! acore !
> 
> http://pix.nofrag.com/e/3/0/2a8a6464...c4628b8ftt.jpg
> http://pix.nofrag.com/b/0/0/6b9dbe59...650edb91tt.jpg
> http://pix.nofrag.com/a/e/c/0d2ea315...dc93c382tt.jpg
> http://pix.nofrag.com/9/9/4/701dac22...91e9e80btt.jpg
> http://pix.nofrag.com/c/7/f/80c8e319...5df277dftt.jpg


Y a trop de motion blurps.

----------


## Sylvine

Et puis comme je suis limité à 6 image j'en profite pour en rajouter 2 de Rick Dangerous 2.

On s'les gèle ici!


Un jour je t'aurais gros tas, et quand ce jour arrivera tu rigoleras moins!


Bon, prevoyez une config musclée à base de quad core+SLI pour le faire tourner à ce niveau de détail.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Bon, prevoyez une config musclée à base de quad core+SLI pour le faire tourner à ce niveau de détail.


C'est de la gnognotte à côté d'Hocus Pocus, le Crysis puissance 20.

----------


## Pluton

> Et puis comme je suis limité à 6 image j'en profite pour en rajouter 2 de Rick Dangerous 2.
> 
> On s'les gèle ici!
> http://pix.nofrag.com/a/e/b/9b9e5bee...d7d0fc2dtt.jpg
> 
> Un jour je t'aurais gros tas, et quand ce jour arrivera tu rigoleras moins!
> http://pix.nofrag.com/7/7/0/3cb7e6f5...955d3a88tt.jpg
> 
> Bon, prevoyez une config musclée à base de quad core+SLI pour le faire tourner à ce niveau de détail.


Faut surtout avoir 90 ans devant soi et un cerveau reptilien cadencé à 400 GHZ pour arriver à la fin de ce putain de jeu.

----------


## Sylvine

> Faut surtout avoir 90 ans devant soi et un cerveau reptilien cadencé à 400 GHZ pour arriver à la fin de ce putain de jeu.


Ce matin j'ai fini le premier niveau sans les codes avec 3 vies restantes!  :B): 







 ::|:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Y a trop de motion blurps.


Cay pas du Motion blur mais du Depth of Field (affichage de flou pour les élément lointain et une image nette pour le premier plan) alors que le motion blur, c'est du flou pour tout objet en mouvement rapide ou pas.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Cay pas du Motion blur mais du Depth of Field (affichage de flou pour les élément lointain et une image nette pour le premier plan) alors que le motion blur, c'est du flou pour tout objet en mouvement rapide ou pas.


Oui je connais la différence entre le motion blurps et le gerbe of field, mais bon les 2 sont gerbant alors que ça soit l'un ou l'autre  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Olipro

Pourtant le gerbe of field c'est omnipresent dans tous les films, et dans les yeux humains.

----------


## Momock

> Pourtant le gerbe of field c'est omnipresent dans tous les films, et dans les yeux humains.


Sauf que Dieu a évité d'en foutre jusqu'à l'overdose juste pour montrer que "T'as vu? J'arrive à gérer le gerbe of field!"

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Oui je connais la différence entre le motion blurps et le gerbe of field, mais bon les 2 sont gerbant alors que ça soit l'un ou l'autre .


Je trouve que celui d'AC est pas trop mauvais contrairement à la plupart des jeux qui le couple avec le Bloom -_- Mon préféré restera de toute facon le Depth of Field du Source Engine/Cry Engine 2.

----------


## gripoil

Encore un peu c'est vraiment trop kiffant!

----------


## Parasol

> Encore un peu c'est vraiment trop kiffant!


Héhé depuis la refonte graphique ça a de la gueule  ::):

----------


## Goji

Juste recadré et viré le viseur.

----------


## KikujiroTM

Retour d'un bombardement d'un base US.

Mon Zero en a pris plein la gueule.



Inutile de vous dire que j'ai rejoint ma base à la nage...

----------


## Ravine

> Encore un peu c'est vraiment trop kiffant!
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/42...d0c3c226bd.jpg http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/ec...aced9cb719.jpg http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/ad...e9d8c55436.jpg


Je vais boycotter ce topic qui me rappelle tous les jours que j'ai une becane un brin a la ramasse

----------


## gripoil

EVE ça reste mignon sans les super graphismes et ça passe sur un ordi naze.
Sinon pour toi y'a un topic sublime ... un truc mais génial quoi! Le mec qu'a fait ça il a eu une putain d'idée. C'est vraiment le meilleur topic que j'ai jamais vu  ::ninja:: 
http://forum.canardplus.com/showthread.php?t=21963

----------


## Sylvine

> Je vais boycotter ce topic qui me rappelle tous les jours que j'ai une becane un brin a la ramasse


Tu dis ça pour les screens de Rick Dangerous, hein?

----------


## Ravine

Ah mais je me plains pas (ah si pardon ^^ ), je jouais a EVE en client Classic, mais le premium donnait grave envie.. mais pas jouable sur ma becane. C'est comme nombre de jeux auxquels  je joue en ce moment (TF2, Stalker) : ils tournent, mais ils sont juste "corrects". (et moches)

@gripoil : j'ai de nombreux jeux de cette liste, j'y rejoue régulierement (JA2, FF Tactics, Deus Ex, NeuWeuNeu, System Shock 2 - installé et moddé atm, etc), mais arrive un moment, les oldies, c'est comme une fucking friend : tu connais tout, tu prends plaisir a revenir de temps en temps; mais des nouveauties, c'est l'inconnu, c'est la découverte, c'est des promesses de nuits folles z'et torrides. Ou tu te la colles derriere l'oreille et tu la fumeras plus tard.

----------


## Pluton

Allez, du screenshot pas banal, je viens de commencer Tron 2.0
Je connais absolument pas le film et ça m'intéresse pas trop, mais force est de constater que la patte graphique est totalement délirante et que le trip visuel est d'enfer :







Par contre la musique est vraiment pourrie, je pense que je vais me mettre des morceaux perso pour jouer à ça moi...

----------


## bixente

> Par contre la musique est vraiment pourrie, je pense que je vais me mettre des morceaux perso pour jouer à ça moi...


Rooh mais elle est géniale le musique de Tron 2.0, alors oui c'est du synthéthiseur typé années 80 et c'est normal, ça respecte l'ambiance du film.

Trés trés bon souvenir que ce Tron 2.0 de chez Monolith ( NOLF, AVP2, FEAR ), le jeu est long, l'histoire est prenante et je comprends tout à fait que l'ambiance flashy et l'action un peu "spéciale" pas vraiment typé FPS en ai rebuté plus d'un.

----------


## skyblazer

Tron 2.0  ::wub:: 

C'est énormissime ce jeu 

Spoiler Alert! 


sauf ce putain de dernier boss tout à fait imbattable

 !

Le film est sympa aussi  ::): 

Mais un conseil d'ami : Dès que tu l'as, monte le programme ball launcher . Conseil d'ami  ::):

----------


## Ghadzoeux

j'avais aussi adoré ce jeu, un peu contre vents et marées car la critique était mitigée et les avis sur les forums plutôt négatifs. mais l'ambiance visuelle ET sonore dans le jeu était vraiment jouissive! et n'en déplaise à certains la musique était tout à fait dans le thème du film et de l'époque.
par contre le boss de fin était difficile mais pas impossible tout de même ^^

----------


## skyblazer

> par contre le boss de fin était difficile mais pas impossible tout de même ^^


Mouais enfin j'ai dû utiliser tout les bugs possibles de l'IA pour ne pas me faire allumer dès que je tirais sur lui ...

Et le ball launcher, c'est du bon les gens (du moins jusqu'a ce que vous avez le "ball launcher amélioré" (nom tout a fait inexact) qui fait 4 à 6 fois plus mal)

----------


## RUPPY

J'avais adoré ce jeu à l'époque  ::o: ....Original et fun...ahh souvenir  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ghadzoeux

rhaaaa du coup je l'ai réinstallé!
bon on ne peut pas jouer en widescreen, mais je trouve que certains aspects n'ont pas mal vieilli du tout, le coup des autorisations à télécharger, toute la gestion des sous-programmes avec les zones infectées ou fragmentées
il y avait de très bonnes idées qui amenaient un peu de fraicheur, ou du moins un côté "rôle".

----------


## silverragout

Comme je m'ennuie, je vous présente le véritable papa de Superman.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Comme je m'ennuie, je vous présente le véritable papa de Superman.
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/0...f8b17fd935.png
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/8...f14ceb133c.png


Tiens j'avais les frères un peu avant dans le topic, là.

----------


## silverragout

Comme je m'ennuie...
V1 a dit : L'Airborne ? c'est de la gniogniotte.

----------


## Morty

Tron 2.0 c'est le bien ! Surtout quand tu surchauffes le PDA pour gagner les accès :D

----------


## zwzsg

J'adore le chien!

  

Sinon oui j'aime aussi découvrir les jeux quatre ans après tout le monde.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Half-Life² comme il aurait dut être dès le départ :

1 2
3 4
5 6
7 8
9 10

----------


## Mawwic

Ouais mais non.
Certaines nouvelles textures sont pas mal, quelques ajouts sont bien vus (la carcasse d'avion à côté du cimetière de bateaux).

Mais le bloom/HDR brûle la rétine.
Et les nouveaux modèles sont franchement plus dans le style de l'univers d'HL² (qui avait pourtant pour lui un joli design général, bien cohérent).
Alyx remplacée par un modèle pompé sur Adriana Lima dans une combinaison moulante à la Stargate... mouep, franchement pas convaincu.

----------


## ikarad

> Half-Life² comme il aurait dut être dès le départ :
> 
> 1 2
> 3 4
> 5 6
> 7 8
> 9 10


tu les a eu où ces mods?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Ouais mais non.
> Certaines nouvelles textures sont pas mal, quelques ajouts sont bien vus (la carcasse d'avion à côté du cimetière de bateaux).
> 
> Mais le bloom/HDR brûle la rétine.
> Et les nouveaux modèles sont franchement plus dans le style de l'univers d'HL² (qui avait pourtant pour lui un joli design général, bien cohérent).
> Alyx remplacée par un modèle pompé sur Adriana Lima dans une combinaison moulante à la Stargate... mouep, franchement pas convaincu.


Pour Alyx on peut choisir avant de jouer quelle tenue elle porte et même garder le visage original et/ou le corps original avec ce petit programme fournis :



Et le Bloom/HDR peut être enlevé via les options comme tout jeux sous Source Engine.




> tu les a eu où ces mods?


C'est le mod FakeFactory's Cinematic 7.0 que tu peux trouver ici qui est à télécharger en 6 parties sur Filefront. Perso je l'ai téléchargé en P2P car en tout le mod fait 4Gigos. Il y aussi la 8.0 ici qui rajoute aussi des ombres dynamiques à la Stalker et reprend les derniers ajouts graphiques de la Orange Box.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ca lui va bien ce decolleté à alyx  ::ninja::

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

J'ai toujours su qu'elle cachait quelque chose d'énorme.

----------


## zwzsg

C'est horrible ce que vous lui avez fait à Alyx. En plus le sous-tif pigeonnant, ca ne convient pas du tout au personnage, beaucoup plus axé vers le pratique que le glamour.

A-t-on autant de possibilité de customisation de la poitrine et du nombril à l'air pour les soldats combine et pour les Vortigants?  ::blink::  Quoique, les Vortigants, ils sont déjà apoal.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> C'est horrible ce que vous lui avez fait à Alyx. En plus le sous-tif pigeonnant, ca ne convient pas du tout au personnage, beaucoup plus axé vers le pratique que le glamour.


Et le string rose qui dépasse dans la version originale c'est glamour ?  ::ninja::

----------


## --Lourd--

Sexy Alyx  ::wub::

----------


## Slayertom

Tres sympa ces screenshot Pipboy. 
Il a vraiment une belle gueule le source avec ce mod.
Je me demande si il y a un mod coop pour se refaire la campagne avec ces graphsimes la maintenant.

Sinon attention Pipboy, il y a un soucis sur la protection résidente de ton windows  :B):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Par ta faute, j'ai envie de refaire HL 2. Par contre, je vais tenter de mixer le Fake Factory v 8.0 avec du SMOD Tactical.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Sinon attention Pipboy, il y a un soucis sur la protection résidente de ton windows


Ouaip, juste parce que j'active pas le dl automatique des maj windaube.

EDIT : Aller juste pour le plaisir :

1 2 3

 ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Allez quelques screens parce que je viens de piger le transfert de fichier d'Halo 3  ::ninja::

----------


## ikarad

il a l'air génial ce mod. il change vraiment les graphismes un peu comme qral pour oblivion.
si tous les jeux pouvaient bénéficier de tels apports ce serait génial

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> Allez quelques screens parce que je viens de piger le transfert de fichier d'Halo 3


Aaahhhhh mes yeux !!! >_<  ::ninja::  ::mellow::

----------


## Krogort

> *Screens d'halo 3*


T'as oublié les screens dans _l'intestin_, le niveau le plus chiant du jeu mais le plus "marrant" graphiquement.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bah zut ton screen est plus grand que le mien. Bon vais devoir jouer sur TV Full HD pour de plus gros screens.

Bon je continue :

----------


## Killy

Le fake factory cinematic machin c'est génial, seul souci faut un windows 64 ce que je n'ai pas. Résultat plantage entre chaque chargements, j'ai laché l'affaire, à contre coeur d'ailleurs parceque c'était vraiment chouette.

----------


## Arseur

Moi le Cinematic Mod pour HL² là, je m'éclate avec. J'ai branché le payssay sur la tévé du salon, je joue en 1900*1200...
Et en 32 bits, avec 2 Go de RAM, alors qu'il en demande explicitement 3, ça passe tranquillou. Je vais vous faire quelques screens.

D'ailleurs il y a une touche pour les screens ? Si je lance toshop en arrière-plan il va sûrement pas aimer...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Moi le Cinematic Mod pour HL² là, je m'éclate avec. J'ai branché le payssay sur la tévé du salon, je joue en 1900*1200...
> Et en 32 bits, avec 2 Go de RAM, alors qu'il en demande explicitement 3, ça passe tranquillou. Je vais vous faire quelques screens.
> 
> D'ailleurs il y a une touche pour les screens ? Si je lance toshop en arrière-plan il va sûrement pas aimer...


Utilise Fraps ou bien irfanview

----------


## Arseur

J'essaye de limiter ma conso mémoire, ce mod bouffe tout... Donc lancer un bidule en arrière plan ça m'arrange pas. Apparemment F5 fonctionne, je vais tester.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Le fake factory cinematic machin c'est génial, seul souci faut un windows 64 ce que je n'ai pas. Résultat plantage entre chaque chargements, j'ai laché l'affaire, à contre coeur d'ailleurs parceque c'était vraiment chouette.


Je joue sous un Windows XP SP2 32bits ( bientôt SP3, je testerais sous cet OS ) et le mod passe parfaitement, je vois pas où tu a vu qu'il faut un 64 ? La seule chose c'est que le premier chargement est un poil long ( genre 40sec contre 10sec pour l'ogirinal ) mais j'ai dû jouer 4heures d'affiler sans aucun problème.




> D'ailleurs il y a une touche pour les screens ? Si je lance toshop en arrière-plan il va sûrement pas aimer...


Tu fais tout simplement F5 durant la partie, les screens sont sauvegardées en jpg dans le dossier :

Pour HL² : C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\SourceMods\FAKEFACTORY_CM\hl  2\screenshots
Pour HL² EP1 : C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\SourceMods\FAKEFACTORY_CMEP1  \episodic\screenshots
Pour HL² EP2 : C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\SourceMods\FAKEFACTORY_CMEP2  \ep2\screenshots

----------


## Arseur

Ouaip j'ai trouvé merci, je suis en train de préparer quelques jolis screens. Par contre t'as 20 fois plus de HDR que moi c'est bizarre... Pourtant il est activé.
Et le coup du 64 bits, lis le readme tu vas voir, il sont assez flippants les mecs: "Play on 60 bits or be ready for it to crash", ou quelque chose comme ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Killy

> Je joue sous un Windows XP SP2 32bits ( bientôt SP3, je testerais sous cet OS ) et le mod passe parfaitement, je vois pas où tu a vu qu'il faut un 64 ? La seule chose c'est que le premier chargement est un poil long ( genre 40sec contre 10sec pour l'ogirinal ) mais j'ai dû jouer 4heures d'affiler sans aucun problème.


Ben chez moi ça plante pendant les chargements vouala!  ::cry::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Ouaip j'ai trouvé merci, je suis en train de préparer quelques jolis screens. Par contre t'as 20 fois plus de HDR que moi c'est bizarre... Pourtant il est activé.


Tu as coché l'option "Activé l'éclat si disponible" à côté de l'option HDR/Bloom ?




> Ben chez moi ça plante pendant les chargements vouala!


Tu joue sous la V7.0 ou la V8.0 ?

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Ben chez moi ça plante pendant les chargements vouala!


Uniquement avec ce mod ?
Non, je dis ça parce que moi hl2 plante lors des sauvegardes si je ne désactive pas un core de mon x2 ! Vu qu'il y a une sauvegarde auto après chaque chargement (ou peut être avant), ça pourrait être le même problème.

----------


## Sylvine

> T'as oublié les screens dans _l'intestin_, le niveau le plus chiant du jeu mais le plus "marrant" graphiquement.
> http://pix.nofrag.com/2/2/6/bc6a635b...6507f2a2tt.jpg


Putain, on en a chié avec un pote en légendaire, en activant le crâne qui fait foirer la mission dès que l'équipier clamse...

----------


## Killy

> Tu joue sous la V7.0 ou la V8.0 ?


Alors j'ai testé la V7, plantage et j'ai dl la V8 au cas ou et...plantage.

J'ai finit HL2, episode 1 et 2 sans aucun souci et toutes options à fond les ballons.

----------


## Arseur

Moi je joue avec le mod 7.0, pas de souci. Et avec un X2 pas de souci aux sauvegardes...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Alors j'ai testé la V7, plantage et j'ai dl la V8 au cas ou et...plantage.
> 
> J'ai finit HL2, episode 1 et 2 sans aucun souci et toutes options à fond les ballons.


Vista ou XP ? Sur la v 4.0 ou 6.0, c'était du à un memory leak natif au Source Engine qui supportait pas une charge de plus de 2 Go sous Vista 32 bit. Donc la solution c'était soit :
- de patienter une éventuelle mise à jour du Source Engine via Steam
- d'utiliser un programme tierce fournit avec le Fake Factory pour réduire cette surcharge
- de jouer en basse résolution (640*480 à 1600*1200 non inclus)

Sachant que pour réellement profiter du Fake Factory, il fallait ABSOLUEMENT jouer en 1600*1200 minimum pour que les textures HD Uber roxxor qui tue s'active dans le jeu.

----------


## Tromzy

Sans vouloir spoiler, les petites connexions vont morfler d'ici quelques instants...  ::siffle::

----------


## Killy

Xp, mais j'ai laché l'affaire de toute façon. Je testerais tout ça quand j'aurais changé de pc (et que j'aurais enfin de la place sur mon DD) ::P:

----------


## Arseur

Voilà mes screens sous HL² Cinematic's mod 7.0. En 1920*1080 s'il-vous-plaît !

On commence en arrivant à la gare. On croirait pas que ça change tant que ça, mais les textures sont beaucoup plus détaillées. Et notez bien le HDR sur les murs ensoleillés en haut. On voit aussi que Breen a été refait, il n'a plus la même tronche. Sinon ça se voit pas sur le screen, mais le mod rajoute aussi des musiques orchestrales magnifiques, pour souligner les moments importants, comme là quand on débarque sur le quai...


Ici on voit que le visage de cet idiot de Barney a été refait, et plutôt pas mal, même si là il a l'air un peu con...  ::ninja:: 


Evidemment, en sortant, on tape un grand coup de HDR dans la tronche, magnifique... Et regardez, on peut aller lire les affiches sur la colonne centrale !
 

Bon j'avance un peu dans le jeu, tout ébloui, au sens propre comme au figuré... Et puis arrive mademoiselle Alyx, comme dit plus haut, toute refaite en Adriana Lima. A moitié à poil, forcément. Mais quel visage !


[La suite un ou deux posts plus bas, limitation d'images oblige]




> Sans vouloir spoiler, les petites connexions vont morfler d'ici quelques instants...


J'ai mis des vignettes !

----------


## Tromzy

Sous la pression du chantage, je poste afin qu'Arseur puisse mettre d'autre images  ::(:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Sinon ça se voit pas sur le screen, mais le mod rajoute aussi des musiques orchestrales magnifiques...


Dont la plupart sont tirées de "A Beautiful Mind" ( Un Homme d'exception ), le film très moyen de Ron Howard. Mais la musique ajoutée la plus flippante est celle de Ravenholm, aussi le niveau a été assombri et rendu beaucoups plus "glauque", perso j'ai eu des coups de frayeur que j'avais jamais eu dans ce level alors que je le connais par coeur.

----------


## Arseur

> Sous la pression du chantage, je poste afin qu'Arseur puisse mettre d'autre images


Merci bien (même si c'était inutile puique Mr PipBoy s'est intercalé... Ahah.)

J'arrive donc au labo du Doc. C'est jouli, mais pas très différent de l'original à première vue (sauf la tenue de cette dévergondée bien sûr...)


Ah ? En regardant les murs, on s'en prend plein la gueule... C'est super détaillé en fait... Et je ne me lasse pas du visage d'Alyx...
 

Un peu plus loin dans le jeu, je m'aperçois que même les quidams sont remodélisés. Et de fort belle manière.


Et les extérieurs, déjà vraiment pas mal dans HL² (pour un jeu de 2004), sont carrément améliorés avec le HDR. Au passage, on fait coucou au GMan, là-haut, et on note que l'hydroglisseur a été retexturé. C'est pas mille fois plus joli mais ça change.


Bon bah voilà c'est tout pour l'instant... Faut que j'avance dans le jeu encore (les sauvegardes précédentes ne sont pas compatibles je crois). Sinon je peux faire des screens des Episodes 1 & 2.

----------


## Arseur

> Dont la plupart sont tirées de "A Beautiful Mind" ( Un Homme d'exception ), le film très moyen de Ron Howard. Mais la musique ajoutée la plus flippante est celle de Ravenholm, aussi le niveau a été assombri et rendu beaucoups plus "glauque", perso j'ai eu des coups de frayeur que j'avais jamais eu dans ce level alors que je le connais par coeur.


Awai ? Tu pourrais m'envoyer quelques sauvegardes ? J'ai trop la flemme de faire le passage chiant en hydroglisseur...  ::|:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Awai ? Tu pourrais m'envoyer quelques sauvegardes ? J'ai trop la flemme de faire le passage chiant en hydroglisseur...


Pas besoin de sauvegardes tu va dans *C:\Program Files\Steam\steamapps\SourceMods\FAKEFACTORY_CM\hl  2\cfg* puis tu ouvre le fichier *config.cfg* et tu cherche la ligne *sv_unlockedchapters* et tu remplace le nombre entre les "" par 15 pour débloquer tout les chapitres, tu fais New game et c'est partie.

----------


## Arseur

Kewl merci bien !

----------


## Framby

Quelques screens de Mount & Blade, mon jeu du moment, qui gagnerait à être encore plus connu.

La dernière version (.951 pas stable) rajoute pas mal d'eye candy.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

bah tiens pendant qu'on y est...

----------


## Mawwic

Y a quand même un petit problème avec les gueules de persos' sur le Fake Factory Mod depuis les dernières versions.
On passera sur la gueule d'abruti de Barney, et la tronche de Breen qui lui donne un côté "méchant-caricatural-à-la-Hollywood".
Mais tous les gens ont des super beaux visages, à peine sales (alors que la plupart en sont réduits à vivre dans les égoûts etc.).
Par défaut, dans HL², c'était loin d'être ainsi.

Nan, 'franchement, y a un truc qui colle pas.
Sinon, c'est certain, les textures de remplacement sont jolies.
Mais le type s'improvise modeleur/character-designer, ce qu'il n'est visiblement pas.
Il aurait du s'arrêter aux textures.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Y a quand même un petit problème avec les gueules de persos' sur le Fake Factory Mod depuis les dernières versions.
> On passera sur la gueule d'abruti de Barney, et la tronche de Breen qui lui donne un côté "méchant-caricatural-à-la-Hollywood".
> Mais tous les gens ont des super beaux visages, à peine sales (alors que la plupart en sont réduits à vivre dans les égoûts etc.).
> Par défaut, dans HL², c'était loin d'être ainsi.
> 
> Nan, 'franchement, y a un truc qui colle pas.
> Sinon, c'est certain, les textures de remplacement sont jolies.
> Mais le type s'improvise modeleur/character-designer, ce qu'il n'est visiblement pas.
> Il aurait du s'arrêter aux textures.


Je te recommende plutot SMOD Tactical Delta 5, y a pas autant de refonte comme le fait le Fake Factory mais je le trouve vraiment type top. Les Combines sont habillés autrement (en fonction de leur grade), les résistants (ceux qui sont en uniforme de combat) sont en tenue militaire avec camo ou pas, et les armes n'ont  plus rien à voir avec HL² sauf le gravity Gun. Et enfin, c'est aussi le mod qui te propose du Ironsight, une ballistique super avec tir à travers certains murs et le tout avec un armement plus que réaliste (AK 74, M4M203, Gaitling, Para, Desert Eagle, Dual Shotgun, Dual MP5, MP5, Glock, Lance roquette, C4, etc...). Bref, c'est le pied total.

Je te mets quelques vidéos de la version 4.0. SMOD propose aussi une revue du fond musicale (enfin une partie). Maintenant, je reve de mixer SMOD et le Fake Factory.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> SMOD blabla...


Petit point aussi à ajouter, les ennemis apparaissent aléatoirement dans les niveaux, par exemple après s'être procurer le premier gun quand deux pauvre citoyens se font tabassés par des combines, les escaliers qui mènent vers l'extérieur étaient gardés par 2-3 combine dont un sur un toit juste au dessus. En sachant que tu meurs en 1 à 2 balles grand maxi dans ce mod et que les ennemis ont un skill à la visé d'un predator puissance 1000 bha rien que ce moment était super chaud...une vingtaine de fois à coups de F6-F9 pour en arrivé à bout.

----------


## Pluton

> Petit point aussi à ajouter, les ennemis apparaissent aléatoirement dans les niveaux, par exemple après s'être procurer le premier gun quand deux pauvre citoyens se font tabassés par des combines, les escaliers qui mènent vers l'extérieur étaient gardés par 2-3 combine dont un sur un toit juste au dessus. En sachant que tu meurs en 1 à 2 balles grand maxi dans ce mod et que les ennemis ont un skill à la visé d'un predator puissance 1000 bha rien que ce moment était super chaud...une vingtaine de fois à coups de F6-F9 pour en arrivé à bout.


Ça apporte quoi d'autre à part de la difficulté et pleins d'armes ? Y'a plus d'ennemis ? le gameplay est il totalement différent ?

Sinon, Metal, j'aime souvent tes goûts en matière de JV, mais côté gonzesses ( je me base sur Oblivion + le modèle d'Alyx de tes videos) tu me fais carrément peur  ::mellow::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Ça apporte quoi d'autre à part de la difficulté et pleins d'armes ? Y'a plus d'ennemis ? le gameplay est il totalement différent ?
> 
> Sinon, Metal, j'aime souvent tes goûts en matière de JV, mais côté gonzesses ( je me base sur Oblivion + le modèle d'Alyx de tes videos) tu me fais carrément peur


( C'est un Hentaï lover mais chuuut ) Les armes comme il a été dit sont totalement différentes, ça va du M4 avec Aimpoint au glock etc... aussi plus de curseur de visée, les mouvements de l'arme se font à la Red Orchestra ou ARMA. On peut aussi défoncer des portes à coups de pied ou latter la tronche des ennemis bref plein de petits ajouts qui font plaisir.

Et je me permet de mettre une screen du nouveau mod de Portal ou l'on pourra incarner un nouveau personnage :



The Cake is a lie and unapproachable !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ça apporte quoi d'autre à part de la difficulté et pleins d'armes ? Y'a plus d'ennemis ? le gameplay est il totalement différent ?
> 
> Sinon, Metal, j'aime souvent tes goûts en matière de JV, mais côté gonzesses ( je me base sur Oblivion + le modèle d'Alyx de tes videos) tu me fais carrément peur


J'ai pas envie de voir Alyx, point barre.  :<_<:  Je mets autre chose pour dépanner genre les nanas de Dead Or Alive qui est à la base prévu pour le Garry's mod.

Edit: Le gameplay change totalement vu que HL 2 a maintenant une approche plus réaliste, plus difficile.

----------


## Aarsk

Aaaah des screens Mount&Blade 0.951  ::): 

Des stratégies qui tuent :



Descendez bande de péteux, c'est fini j'ai tout buté !



Mes fidèles lieutenants... n'ont encore une fois rien foutu  ::mellow:: 



Non, elle est vraiment chouette cette 951, mais y encore ce bug-là que j'aimerais bien voir disparaître  :;):

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

erf l'armée ennemie. 16 looters et 9  chevaliers... Comment ils se sont retrouvés ensemble?!  :^_^:

----------


## Ash_Crow

Quelques screens de _UT3_, pour changer un peu (je crois pas qu'il y en ait déjà eu ici), sur VCTF-Sandstorm :

Mon perso (Necris), d'abord, en train de faire le fier sur son hoverboard :


Le problème avec ces tempêtes de sable, c'est que des fois, ça peut cacher un darkwalker à 10 pas  ::o: 


Mais pas grave, on peut toujours se venger avec un p'tit coup de _redeemer_...

----------


## eMKa

Voici donc histoire de suivre, d'autres screens d'_Unreal Tournament III_ :

*DM_Casablanca - Version UT3*


*DM_Garden_of_Dreams* (oui la skin c'est le Master Chief, mais sur UT3 ça fait classe !)



*DM_Daikyu* (map Musée-Temple qui roske) :

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Tout ça pour qu'on l'achète !  ::cry::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'ai UT 3 mais la flemme de l'installer surtout qu'il prend trop de place.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Offres me le  ::ninja::  ça me changera de ce à quoi je joue au moins.

----------


## Aarsk

> erf l'armée ennemie. 16 looters et 9 chevaliers... Comment ils se sont retrouvés ensemble?!


J'ai souvent ça depuis la 950, une poignée de pequenots menés par quelques chevaliers (toujours de l'Empire de Swadia  ::P: ). Mais c'est la première fois qu'ils sont présents en aussi grand nombre, d'habitude c'est juste 1 ou 2. Je suppose que lors de certains regroupements sur la map, les groupes de bandits et de déserteurs ne se séparent pas comme il faut.
Par contre les lanciers Vaegirs, je ferai plus le malin avec eux, la 951 leur à filé une de ces piques... Limite 1,5 à 2 fois la taille du guss qui l'utilise  ::mellow::

----------


## Ash_Crow

> **Maps qui déchirent visuellement  **


Waow... Il faut vraiment que je me penche sur le cas des maps customs pour UT3 moi... Pour l'instant, à part une ou deux maps du 99 refaites, j'ai rien installé.




> Tout ça pour qu'on l'achète !


Une vingtaine d'euros en magasin, 30 $ sur Steam (ou 45 $ dans le Unreal Deal Pack), à ce prix il vaut franchement le coup.

----------


## Mawwic

@Metal : merci, même si je connaissais déjà.
C'est un peu différent de Fake Factory, cela dit.
Mais je préfère : car d'emblée, le mod ne prétend pas juste donner un coup de jeune au bousin (comme Fake Factory... qui a fini par aller un peu plus loin).
Au contraire, il propose un gameplay différent, quitte à bien altérer l'univers d'Half-Life 2; mais au moins, ici, la couleur est annoncée dès le début.

Tout ça pour dire que je suis peut-être un vieux con mais, un mod de gameplay qui modifie sensiblement le jeu, ça me paraît plus attendu et ça me choque moins qu'un update graphique qui finit par faire de même, en oubliant de respecter la charte graphique à laquelle il essayait de coller.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

ptain la alyx Vance avec le mod est super moche...
Pour UT3 il n'y a qu'une chose qui me retirnt de ne pas l'achter: trop peu de monde et trop peu de canards y jouent.

Sinon:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ba 20e pour ut3, c'est 20€ quand meme  ::ninja::  J'ai pleins de jeux à acheter  ::|:

----------


## Sk-flown

Tu m'étonnes UT3 même gratuit j'y joue pas.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Nan c'est pas le problème. Je l'acheterais ptet. Celui la ou le 2k4, bien plus joué. Mais c'est le fait que j'ai pas mal de fps online déjà.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Quelques screens du mod Star Wars dans sa version Beta.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Allez, pour la peine quelques images supplémentaires:

----------


## Nelfe

Mmmmh les Acclamator et les Venator  ::love::

----------


## francou008

> ptain la alyx Vance avec le mod est super moche...
> Pour UT3 il n'y a qu'une chose qui me retirnt de ne pas l'achter: trop peu de monde et trop peu de canards y jouent.
> 
> Sinon:
> 
> http://img376.imageshack.us/img376/7...inggoodah8.jpg


Pfff les gars qui postent des screens juste pour montrer qu'ils tournent à 278fps sur TF2 avec leur 9800GTX, ça me dégoute.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Putain francou, j'adore ton avatar  ::wub:: 
Elegance, style, classe, mon fantasme canardien  ::ninja::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Pfff les gars qui postent des screens juste pour montrer qu'ils tournent à 278fps sur TF2 avec leur 9800GTX, ça me dégoute.


Fayke§ Cay pas mon genre.

----------


## gkal

le mod star wars c'est pour quel jeu ?

Par contre que viennent faire les corvettes corelliennes avec les croiseurs interstellaires ?

C'est à quel époque des films ?

----------


## El_Mariachi²

sins of a solar empire. Jete un coup d'oeil dans le topic du jeu. Certains canards en parlent un peu.

----------


## eMKa

> Pfff les gars qui postent des screens juste pour montrer qu'ils tournent à 278fps sur TF2 avec leur 9800GTX, ça me dégoute.


Pour info le screen est une image fixe, car il s'agit du moment où le jeu est mis en pause après être mort, donc 278 fps n'a rien d'extraordinaire...

Allez petite série pour moi : 

*ArmA* (patché en 1.14 Mod Warfare) *:* 



*
Race Driver GRID : 
*

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> le mod star wars c'est pour quel jeu ?
> 
> Par contre que viennent faire les corvettes corelliennes avec les croiseurs interstellaires ?
> 
> C'est à quel époque des films ?


On voit que t'es pas connaisseur de Star Wars. Certains vaisseaux n'appartiennent pas forcément à une faction. Par exemple dans l'univers étendu (20 ans après l'episode 6 ou Luke est toujours vivant, les Rebels ont des Star Destroyer modifiés).

----------


## Jahwel

Voilà que je m'apprête à aller dans l'usine de Tcherno, et je surprend une bande de mutants qui se prenne les pattes dans des anomalies.






Après ça, ils commencent à faire du smurf :

----------


## Pelomar

J'ai déjà eu le même genre de spectacle, c'est bien marrant  ::): 
C'était aux usines agroprom, un militaire des forces spéciales qui se fait tirer dessus par un stalker, il recule, il recule sans voir le vortex derrière lui... a pu militaire et gros éclat de rire pour moi.

----------


## gripoil

Le nouveau DoD:S en beta...

J'suis nul a DoD:S c'est ouf, faut que je m'y remette. Mais j'vais attendre la version finale tant qu'a faire.



Pour ceux qui n'ont pas vu, c'est juste dods avec la derniere version du source engine, des achivements, et les trucs style TF2 (gros zoom+screenshot sur le tueur, domination toussa)

----------


## El_Mariachi²

C'est une version made in valve?

----------


## gripoil

Oui oui bien sur.

Je comprends pas pourquoi ils balancent pas ça sur la totale en une fois. Ils vont pas me faire croire que c'est difficile!

----------


## Ag!to

omg deja que DoD:S était une catastrophe comparé a DoD .3, si ils mettent ça a la TF2 toute l'ambiance va en prendre un sacré coup.

juste avant que certains commencent a troller: je considere DoD:S comme mauvais car il ne colle pas du tout a l'esprit de .3 pour moi. Moi qui aimait .3, source est completement différent sur le gameplay et bien des choses. C'est pas un mauvais jeu, c'est juste que ça s'éloigne de plus en plus de l'idée générale de .3  ::):

----------


## gripoil

C'est quoi .3 ?

Moi j't'aime pas j'comprends pas ce que tu dis.

Et la mise a jour c'est pas pour foutre du cartoon et des sons à la con!
C'est juste pour arranger les steam community et tout ça. J'vois pas en quoi ça nique l'ambiance.

Sinon j'y ai lontemps joué et j'ai toujours bien kiffé.

Ah y'a une nouvelle map ... ou deux j'sais plus... dont une en tout cas basée sur une map custom ultra hyper mega jouée.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ce que j'aime pas à dods, ce qui m'a fait arreter d'y jouer d'ailleurs, c'est :

- l'ambiance des serveurs. Ca sent l'ambiance cs...
- la marge de progression, proche du zero

----------


## Cedautinger

En gros quand on parle de l'eloignement avec la version de DOD normale, c'est en terme de realisme et d'ambiance. Il y a des classes innutiles comme le bazooka mais d'autres qui disparaissent comme le Sturmgeweer. Je comprend les craintes dues aux effets a la TF2...

----------


## Ag!to

Gripoil > DoD .3 = DoD 1.3 , la premiere version de DoD, celle sur le moteur de HL 1 ^^

Blackstorm >  l'ambiance des serveurs. Ca sent l'ambiance cs...     +1000 . l'ambiance de 1.3 (encore! jvais finir par passer pour un vieux aigri) était tellement bonne...

Cedautinger> réalisme réalisme...justement, 1.3 n'était pas réaliste du tout, alors que sur source ils ont essayé d'en rajouter  ^^ et puis question ambiance, j'ai toujours trouvé l'original plus sombre et plus sympa ^^

Ce dont j'ai peur, c'est qu'on s'en éloigne de plus en plus, malheureusement. M'enfin, ça changera pas le fait que je vais faire comme sur le DoD:S habituel sur cette version : m'y connecter une fois tout les 3 mois pour me faire ban en 20 minutes parceque personne ne sait decaller avec un Kar :s

----------


## gripoil

Nan mais essayez par vous même! J'vois pas le rapprochement que vous faites a TF2!
J'ai jamais dis que ça devenait n'importe quoi! C'est juste le nouveau source engine. Ca implique le menu un peu différent du hdr plus propre et du motion blur.

Pour l'effet à la con ... bah voilà c'est juste comme ça depuis toujours mais en mieux.

Pour l'ambiance comme je vous dis c'est une histoire server. J'ai joué 1 a DoD:S tous les jours en LAN à 6 contre 6... tous les midis, tous les soirs! C'était trop la classe.

Ensuite j'ai eu une periode sur internet avec quelques potes, sur des serveurs réputés propres. 

Et voilà, j'suis plutot content de cette mise a jour moi ça me redonne envie de jouer a DoD:S. Faut pas voir le mal partout. Ensuite ... j'vais vous dire franchement, le fanboyisme des mods du moteur hl1 ça commence a me les briser! J'entendais pour CS 1.6 (Surtout que c'est plus tres valable les noms de versions pour ces jeux mais bon). Apres j'ai eu le droit a TF2 vs TFC... maintenant DODS vs DoD... Toutes façons supreme commander c'est de la merde moi je joue qu'a Total Annihilation sur mon eeePC  ::ninja:: 

Et puis amusez vous a faire des screenshots avec les jeux du moteur d'hl1 on va se foutre de vot' gueule!

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Pour l'ambiance comme je vous dis c'est une histoire server. J'ai joué 1 a DoD:S tous les jours en LAN à 6 contre 6... tous les midis, tous les soirs! C'était trop la classe.


C'est surtout qu'il faut avoir jouer à la .3 pour se rendre compte que source est proche d'être une sous merde. Gameplay trop nerveux et suicidaire, dans la .3 tout le monde se planque car une garand tue en un coup a 150 mètres et il y a au moins du corps à corps avec baionnette super stressant ou avec la crosse du garand. Exemple sur la Map Caen avec son énorme place au centre de la map ou il y a en moyenne 2 snipers par team qui l'a surveille, bha quand t'es pas sniper t'as les boules de la traverser alors que dans Source ce serait du bourinnage jusqu'à ce qu'un clampin crie au premier sniper tuer par son moule shot "OMG PWND N00BZ !".

----------


## gripoil

> C'est surtout qu'il faut avoir jouer à la .3 pour se rendre compte que source est proche d'être une sous merde. Gameplay trop nerveux et suicidaire, dans la .3 tout le monde se planque car une garand tue en un coup a 150 mètres et il y a au moins du corps à corps avec baionnette super stressant ou avec la crosse du garand. Exemple sur la Map Caen avec son énorme place au centre de la map ou il y a en moyenne 2 snipers par team qui l'a surveille, bha quand t'es pas sniper t'as les boules de la traverser alors que dans Source ce serait du bourinnage jusqu'à ce qu'un clampin crie au premier sniper tuer par son moule shot "OMG PWND N00BZ !".


Mouais ... bah justement j'ai fait que de la merde en y jouant tout a l'heure parceque j'ai fait le bourrin ... apres j'ai sortis mon casque, mes grenades, ma radio, j'ai monté le son!! ... et là ça le faisait bien.

M'enfin bon balancez des screeshot au lieu de me saouler rooooh!

----------


## eMKa

C'est surtout que tout ça c'est bien HS comme il faut, et qu'il faudrait peut-être débattre de tout cela ailleurs non ?  ::|:

----------


## Rikimaru

Le 1er qui abandone

dormira sous terre

----------


## Ag!to

Gripoil > c'est pas une question de fanboyisme du moteur hl 1, c'est que les jeux tels que dod source ou cs source (ou tf2) sont des jeux qui mettent avant tout leur accessibilité. Je dis pas que c'est pas bien, je dis que c'est pas ce que je recherche. Moi j'aime les jeux multijoueurs ou pour progresser faut se chopper par les c******* et s'y mettre sérieusement. Actuellement je joue plus a CS:S qu'a 1.6, et pourtant je préferera amplement 1.6 question finesse du gameplay (j'ai l'air ridicule a dire ça, je sais). C'est juste que j'ai envie de jouer sans me prendre la tete.

Personnellement DoD 1.3 j'y jouait seulement en match clan vs clan, j'ai pas eu l'occasion sur source mais j'ai pas envie, parceque source manque de vitesse pour moi et que ce jeu me plait pas.

TF2 vs TFC ? RAAAH NON par contre chui pas d'accord, c'est pas une bonne comparaison. TF2 vs TF premier du nom, celui sur Q1 avec un gameplay trop rapide, ça c'est de la comparaison ^^

----------


## Jahwel

> blabliblo


C'est pas le topic pour parler de ça, je donnerai bien mon avis sur la question, mais bon l'ouverture d'un autre topic serait plus approprié non ?

Rho et je peux pas m'en empêcher, TF², je cite celui là car j'y joue, peut demander beaucoup de temps, si tu joue en équipe, les possibilités sont là, il est certes accessible aux plus grands nombres, mais tu peux vraiment passer de nombreuses heures de jeux à développer des stratégies d'équipe et a peaufiner ton jeu d'équipe. Savoir bien jouer une classe ça prend du temps aussi,  ::):

----------


## Ag!to

TF2 est interessant en stratégie d'équipe, mais au final les strats sont assez limitées a mon avis (meme si j'ai pas testé.). Et puis je parlait principalement de la progression "joueur" et pas "équipe".
Savoir bien jouer une classe ça prend du temps? bof.... en comparaison a du QW par exemple, c'est ridicule.

bon, j'arrete, c'est vrai que c'est pas le topic, pardon pour le pourrissage.

----------


## flibulin bulard

Bon je recentre: oblivion ssay beau (surtout sous linux  ::ninja:: )



Tiens d'ailleurs si quelqu'un sait comment améliorer ça:

Je suis preneur.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Tu as mi le qarl's texture pack 3 ? ( ou plus si sorti )

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Tu as mi le qarl's texture pack 3 ? ( ou plus si sorti )


Non, faudra que j'y pense tiens, mais bon ça fait quelques gigas quoi...

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Et ça embellit le jeu.

----------


## gripoil

Screenshots de la démo de Lego Indiana Jones.

C'est 'achement mignon, ... même un peu plus que mignon (effet sympa, végétation plutôt bien modélisée)
Ca a l'air même un peu plus drole que la version Star Wars.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Haha, jamais touché à un lego *insérez ici le nom d'un film*

C'est si bien que ça ?

----------


## Parasol

Lego StarWars est pas si mal réussi en tout cas, c'est pas vraiment dans le délire hardcore gaming, mais c'est sympa.

----------


## gripoil

Pour l'instant y'a que Star Wars, le Indina Jones arrive bientot bientot, et le Batman je sais pas.

Et... oui je kiffe grave moi! C'est franchement sympa a jouer, ça suit suffisamment l'histoire pour être agréable a regarder et a jouer. Et les bastons sont pas trop chiantes.

----------


## Ravine

La force des Lego-truc (star wars en tete) c'est leur humour. Essaie les démos, pour te faire une idée. Mais par exemple, agad la video, qui est plutot représentative de l'humour insuflé dans ce titre http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0t7M...eature=related

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Car bon, je ne suis pas fan de star wars et de indiana jones  ::happy2::

----------


## Ryldian

C'est en effet pas mal, mais pour les adeptes du clavier/souris c'est un peu frustrant...
Donc mieux vaut jouer au PAD à ce genre de jeu.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Pour l'instant y'a que Star Wars, le Indina Jones arrive bientot bientot, et le Batman je sais pas.
> 
> Et... oui je kiffe grave moi! C'est franchement sympa a jouer, ça suit suffisamment l'histoire pour être agréable a regarder et a jouer. Et les bastons sont pas trop chiantes.


Ahah  ::wub::  j'ai adoré la démo aussi. Comme tu l'as dit le jeu apporte de la fraicheur. C'est le genre de jeu où tu peux jouer peinardos et la plastique du jeu  (et oui c'est des lego ah ah) est fort agréable. C'est un bon petit jeu. Mais il n'y aura pas de test dans le prochain n° de cpc (ils ne l'ont pas reçu, il sera dans la section dl). 
En plus il une petite touche d'humour nunuche certes mais pas trop présente pour que ça devienne rebutant. 
Sinon j'ai peur qu'il ne soit un peu trop facile, puisqu'on ne peut pas crever. C'est le seul défaut que je lui trouve pour l'nstant.
Enfin bon c'est pas le jeu qui va casser des briques (ohoh) mais il est super agréable.

PS: pardon pour mes blagounettes pourries  ::ninja::

----------


## Rikimaru

Sacré MIG15

----------


## Yo-gourt

Clair que les jeux lego sont sympas. BOn le rammassage de pièces et un peu lourd si on veut tout débloquer, mais la quantité de persos, les trucs à trouver, eclater la tronche de JarJarbink ou des Ewoks ça n'a pas de prix. Et sur Wii Lego SW y'a même le perso d'Indiana c'est trop fort  ::):

----------


## Flox

Trois images de Médiéval :





Désolé pour le léger effet de flou, mais les screen sont pris en 4/3 alors que j'ai un écran 16/9, j'ai donc du redimensionner tout ça...

----------


## Ryldian

On pourra dire ce qu'on voudra d'Assassin's Creed mais il n'en reste pas moins, moins beau pour autant, et aussi aliasé.




Exemple de bug (si on peut appeler ça comme ça) assez reloud, là on dirai pas mais j'étais en train d'interroger quelqu'un, mais kewl les passants bloquent au même point...  ::rolleyes:: 


Et sinon bonus (oui gripoil m'a donné envie) petit screen d'indy lego :

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> On pourra dire ce qu'on voudra d'Assassin's Creed mais il n'en reste pas moins, moins beau pour autant, et aussi aliasé.
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/e...5ca51a5933.png
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/4...be34bf0cad.png
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/5...68719cbdcf.png


Le truc avec Assassin's Creed c'est que quand on regarde la foule toussa ou même les personnages principaux bha ça reste gerbant ( même très ), tout ce qui donne l'allusion que c'est "beau" c'est cette avalanche de bump mapping et de motion blurps.

----------


## Pluton

Moi ce qui me frappe c'est la taille gigantesque de la boussole et de la barre... de vie ?

----------


## Parasol

> Moi ce qui me frappe c'est la taille gigantesque de la boussole et de la barre... de vie ?


C'est l'effet console, c'est la même pour Oblivion  ::|:

----------


## Jahwel

> C'est l'effet console, c'est la même pour Oblivion


Sauf que sur Oblivion tu peux le changer, alors que là Assassin's creed tu peux pas le modder  ::|: , en plus c'est de la merde ce jeu  ::|: .

----------


## Ryldian

> Moi ce qui me frappe c'est la taille gigantesque de la boussole et de la barre... de vie ?


Ouaip, mais on peut qd même les masquer dans les options.
Sinon, le jeu a de bonnes idées, son gros défaut c'est d'être ultra répétitif, enfin il a le mérite de me divertir entre 2 parties de TF2.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Question messieurs :

Vous employez quel logiciel pour faire des captures d'écrans ? 
Non parce que j'essaye d'utiliser FRAPS mais pour une raison qui m'échappe, les screens ne sont pas pris, ce qui à le don de m'énerver.

Aussi, cette question: vous utilisez quoi, quand c'est pas intégré au jeu directement ?

----------


## flibulin bulard

Essaye yukon.
Sinon moi j'utilise l'utilitaire de capture de gnome, mais tout le monde n'a pas assez de classe pour être sous linux.

 ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

bah, j'utilise FRAPS ^^. Sinon, tu as irfanview qui fait ca aussi.

----------


## le faucheur

> Le 1er qui abandone
> http://pix.nofrag.com/e/d/9/1ccf6540...66e01910tt.jpg
> dormira sous terre
> http://pix.nofrag.com/1/e/8/a0a8a444...d4d10387tt.jpg


Ca m'intrigue, c'est quel jeu ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> bah, j'utilise FRAPS ^^. Sinon, tu as irfanview qui fait ca aussi.


Putain, FRAPS est lancé, il ne fait absolument rien. Ne charge pas les captures.
Irfanview fonctionne, mais remplace à chaque fois la capture précédente  ::|: 
Et Yukon, tout ce que je trouve, c'est un jeu de carte...

----------


## Sylvine

> Ca m'intrigue, c'est quel jeu ?


Armed Assault, probablement modé.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Question messieurs :
> 
> Vous employez quel logiciel pour faire des captures d'écrans ?


Pour ma part, Xfire.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Putain, FRAPS est lancé, il ne fait absolument rien. Ne charge pas les captures.
> Irfanview fonctionne, mais remplace à chaque fois la capture précédente 
> Et Yukon, tout ce que je trouve, c'est un jeu de carte...


T'as pensé à configurer la touche de capture sur Fraps ainsi que le dossier où il mettera les images et y compris le format de l'image (jpg, bmp, gif, autres).




> Pour ma part, Xfire.


Xfire est trop lourd.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> T'as pensé à configurer la touche de capture sur Fraps ainsi que le dossier où il mettera les images et y compris le format de l'image (jpg, bmp, gif, autres).


Ouais, justement, j'arrête pas de changer de touche, et de répertoire.
Le pire, c'est quand je presse la touche, tu sens un léger lag dans le jeu, comme s'il prenait l'image. Mais une fois qu'on sort du jeu, on s'retrouve devant un répertoire vide.  ::|: 

Putain, je viens de piger pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas.
FRAPS ne gère que les jeux intégrant Direct X. Or, j'essaye de le faire fonctionner avec Noitu Love 2, qui n'utilise pas le moins du monde Direct X.

Bordel, j'ai plus qu'a chercher autre chose...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ouais, justement, j'arrête pas de changer de touche, et de répertoire.
> Le pire, c'est quand je presse la touche, tu sens un léger lag dans le jeu, comme s'il prenait l'image. Mais une fois qu'on sort du jeu, on s'retrouve devant un répertoire vide. 
> 
> Putain, je viens de piger pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas.
> FRAPS ne gère que les jeux intégrant Direct X. Or, j'essaye de le faire fonctionner avec Noitu Love 2, qui n'utilise pas le moins du monde Direct X.
> 
> Bordel, j'ai plus qu'a chercher autre chose...


Fraps fonctionne sur les jeux Open GL et Direct X. Si tu as un jeu qui utilise aucun des 2, alors irfanview ou similaire.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Gtx + hires textures + parallax extreme.

Ce jeu aurait pu être excellent, pourquoi il a fallu qu'ils le ratent ?

----------


## flibulin bulard

Pourquoi raté? Moi je l'adore ce jeu  ::wub::

----------


## Ash_Crow

C'est quoi ? _Quake 4_ ?

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Ouais



> Pourquoi raté? Moi je l'adore ce jeu


Ils ont réussi a transformer le railgun en fusil de sniper !  ::cry::

----------


## Tyler Durden

ouah.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Ouais
> 
> Ils ont réussi a transformer le railgun en fusil de sniper !


Ouais, mais sur la fin il fait du one shot.
Et puis je trouve les décors supers, bien dans l'esprit strogg, les models sont réussis et surtout le rythme est top, juste la phase en tank est foirée, mais c'est tout.
Après les erreurs de design genre le vaisseau mère "disco floor approveal", je dis pas, mais dans l'ensemble, je le trouve meilleur qu'hl2.
Et sinon, l'effet brillant sur tes screens, c'est à cause du parallax ou des textures?




> C'est quoi ? _Quake 4_ ?


Ouaip  :;):

----------


## Gros Con n°2

C'est le multi qui est raté.

----------


## flibulin bulard

Bof je m'y amuse bien en lan avec mon frère.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Et sinon, l'effet brillant sur tes screens, c'est à cause du parallax ou des textures?


Perdu ! C'est gtx.

----------


## flibulin bulard

gtx?
Et sinon juste les textures ça donne quoi?

----------


## Jolaventur

On dirait des Borgs

----------


## skyblazer

Tu m'as rappelé l'élément qui fait que Quake 4 est un sous-Quake/Doom , voire même un sous-Doom 3, c'est les zombies dans les égouts, le passage le plus pourri et incohérent du monde : Comment des stroggs non-finis (ou imparfaits) peuvent-ils être 100x plus puissants que ce qu'ils auraient dû être ? Parce que dans ce cas là les Stroggs n'ont plus qu'a exploser un passage de leur chaîne de fabrique afin d'avoir que des imparfaits ...

Et un autre détail qui m'a fait chier, c'est que le boss scripté à mort (Makron), c'est très lourd. Et celui qui n'est pas scripté, un gros porc qui vole, est trop facile.

----------


## gripoil

> http://img103.imageshack.us/img103/4...ot00001iw1.jpg
> http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/418/shot00004tq8.jpg
> http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/6...ot00019aj6.jpg
> http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/6...ot00039df1.jpg
> http://img124.imageshack.us/img124/1...ot00063fk6.jpg
> http://img105.imageshack.us/img105/32/shot00070if0.jpg
> Gtx + hires textures + parallax extreme.
> 
> Ce jeu aurait pu être excellent, pourquoi il a fallu qu'ils le ratent ?


Ouah ça m'interesse ça!
T'as des liens ? Pour Doom aussi ?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Il ne coute plus rien le jeu je crois.

----------


## MemoryCard

Q4 c'ets du gentil shoot old school hyper bourrin. Moi j'adore, mais faut pas trop halluciner, c'est du déja joué un million de fois, même si ça reste agréable, les p'tits gars derriere tout ça sachant y faire. 
(niveau design, level design, armes et mise en scène, c'est qd même très basique)

à 6€ c'est très bien.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

J'aime beaucoup le fps old school. Et ça me manque beaucoup

Si quake 5 arena et doom 4 se ratent, ce sera fini.
Car painkiller et serious sam me saoulent assez vite. C'est too much.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Ouah ça m'interesse ça!
> T'as des liens ? Pour Doom aussi ?


Highres : http://www.strategyinformer.com/pc/q...mod/23194.html
Gtx : http://www.moddb.com/mods/5680/g-t-x...s-quake-4-v142
Patch self shadow pour GTX : http://www.moddb.com/mods/5680/g-t-x-q4/addons
Parallax extreme v1.3 : http://quake4.filefront.com/file/Parallax_Extreme;83475
Et les patch parallax : 1.4, 1.5  et 1.6

Faut tout extraire dans le même dossier de mod et ça marche.
Par contre j'ai du effacer les fichiers "autoexec.cfg" et "Quake4Config.cfg" sinon je ne pouvais pas changer mes options. Ces fichiers sont aussi présents dans les ".pk4". Donc a supprimer aussi (ça s'ouvre avec n'importe quel logiciel d'archive).

Et Gtx existe aussi pour Doom 3.

Et sinon, refaites vous un Quake 2, et vous verrez que ça n'a rien a voir avec le 4. C'est beaucoup plus jouissif. Le 4 est réussi au niveau character et level design. Pour le reste j'ai l'impression de jouer a n'importe quel FPS sans saveur.

----------


## KiwiX

La carrosserie Dell, c'est d'la merde.



"Vas-y mon amour !!!"



Pas de coéquipier, merci.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Quake 2 est le plus pourri. Je préfère le 1 pour le solo et le 3 pour le multi, même si quakeworld reste vraiment sympa.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> images de grid


Tu l'as pris sur pc? T'y joues comment? Tiens et c'est quoi ta carte graphique?

En tout cas de tres belles images.

----------


## skyblazer

> Quake 2 est le plus pourri. Je préfère le 1 pour le solo et le 3 pour le multi, même si quakeworld reste vraiment sympa.


Moi j'ai toujours considéré le 2 comme le meilleur solo, car le 2 est assez vide comme jeu en fait, 4x8 niveaux sans réel lien, c'est un peu lourd. (malgré le nine inch nails en musique de fond)

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Image de GRID


Mais acheté moi une nouvelle carte graphique !  ::mellow:: 
En sachant qu'on peux piloter une barracuda 71 dedans je me suis mis à sauter partout comme un dingue.  ::mellow:: 




> Quake 2 est le plus pourri. Je préfère le 1 pour le solo et le 3 pour le multi, même si quakeworld reste vraiment sympa.


J'ai toujours pas trouvé mieux que Q3 pour des duels

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Héhé, quake 3 je m'y remet un petit peu la, sachant que Ag!to veut sa branlée  ::ninja::

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Moi j'ai toujours considéré le 2 comme le meilleur solo, car le 2 est assez vide comme jeu en fait, 4x8 niveaux sans réel lien, c'est un peu lourd. (malgré le nine inch nails en musique de fond)


Inculte c'est sonic mayhem!!!  ::o: 

Et sinon moi j'ai aimé tout les quake, je joue en lan à quake 4 with my brother, on s'éclate bien. C'est basique, mais pour du deathmatch, y a pas mieux. Quake 3 à trop vieilli à mon sens, quake 4 est un bon palliatif.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Quake 3 a trop vieilli ?

Ich lawl'd

----------


## flibulin bulard

Bah j'ai pas de son avec le client natif linux, et les graphismes datent. Quake4 me convient mieux!

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Et le tien  :;): 

mais quake 4 est bien trop bridé par rapport aux précédents.

----------


## KiwiX

> Tu l'as pris sur pc? T'y joues comment? Tiens et c'est quoi ta carte graphique?
> En tout cas de tres belles images.


Oui, sur PC. 50 €, la démo tournait impeccablement à 60/70 fps, pareil pour le jeu en version complète donc à côté d'une version X360 à 70 boules, y a pas photo. Juste à trouver un adaptateur wifi pour essayer avec ma deuxième manette X360 sur le PC. Mais au clavier, ça passe plutôt bien même si c'est assez violent pour le drift.

CG : XFX 8800GTSv2.




> Mais acheté moi une nouvelle carte graphique !


Et en plus, tu les as pas vus en 1680x1050  ::ninja::

----------


## callicles

Ma plus belle mort dans Stalker, avec temps de chiotte qui va bien



Je précise que c'est bien la position finale de mon cadavre ... mieux que les morts de la décharge  ::P:

----------


## KiwiX

Première partie sur UT3 :



Facile  :B): 

"Mange mes fesses"


SOF3, aussi sexy que GTA IV.

----------


## flibulin bulard

OH MAH GAD!
Il a acheté Soldier of fortune 3!

----------


## KiwiX

> OH MAH GAD!
> Il a acheté Soldier of fortune 3!


Ramené par le frangin des states quand il est sortit (il sait que je suis fan de cette série). Résultat, une grosse merde, finie en 3/4h  ::ninja::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Tu peux dire téléchargé plutot que "ramené des states par le frangin en formation word à new york"  :;): 

C'est plus politiquement correct certes. Mais ce jeu brrrr  ::wacko::

----------


## --Lourd--

Petite coquine...

----------


## Arseur

Ahah ce mod déchaine les passions...  :^_^: 
As-tu remarqué les autres modifications de ce mod, quand même ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Pelomar

::mellow:: 
Elle a vraiment une gueule horrible.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

C'est clair  ::mellow::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ben ouais c'est ce que j'ai dit mais ils ne veulent pas m'écoutay.

----------


## Arseur

Portnawak. Regardez.
 Bon, les gouts et les couleurs, toussah...

----------


## --Lourd--

Moi j'aime bien. Mais la tête c'est secondaire  ::ninja::

----------


## gripoil

Moi elle me fait peur!
C'est une nazie ?


Bon j'vais essayer de reprendre HOMM, parceque c'est super trô bô!

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Quelques vidéos de GRID :
- Replay en Saleen
- Replay en Lambo Murcielago qui à tendance à faire des étincelles
- Pilotage en Koennig en live
- Replay en Pagani
- Replay en Nissan Skyline GTR sur Magnicourt
- Replay en Dodge Viper

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Moi elle me fait peur!
> C'est une nazie ?
> 
> 
> Bon j'vais essayer de reprendre HOMM, parceque c'est super trô bô!
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/3...b71d7ff39a.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/f...5-1cab5b67508d


Ahah le gay il joue inferno!!!!
Les hommes, les vrais, jouent nains :B):

----------


## gripoil

> Ahah le gay il joue inferno!!!!
> Les hommes, les vrais, jouent nains


En fait j'ai lancé un scénar au hasard de tribes of the east pour les sceren. .. mais j'ai pas encore fini l'addon précédent  ::ninja::

----------


## Ryldian

BG&E  ::wub::  (j'ai décidé de le recommencer, enfin de le finir jusqu'au bout cette fois, ayant eu un prob de save à l'époque qui m'avait découragé, et ça tombe pile poil, avec l'annonce de la sortie du 2).








 Et en bonus petite vidéo qui rappellera des souvenirs à certains d'entre vous, voir même verser votre petite larme. (ou pas)  ::):

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Mais mince c'est toujours aussi beau et frais et bucoliques et zen et plein de petits oiseaux...

Sinon en vraiment moins bucolique :

JEU : "Mais que vois donc notre gentil agent du FBI ?"




Mona qui fait tout péter  ::P: 



Et Max qui fait que péter  ::mellow:: 



Ah j'aime toujours autant Max Payne avec ses mods...

----------


## skyblazer

J'ai vraiment adoré Max Payne 1, mais niveau mod j'ai toujours trouvé ça désert moi  ::(:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> J'ai vraiment adoré Max Payne 1, mais niveau mod j'ai toujours trouvé ça désert moi


Pas faux, tous les projets Matrix qui ont finis au fin fond de la  corbeille, les skins pas beau ...

Enfin bon un vrai gâchis par rapport à ce qui aurait pu être fait réelement, mais ya toujours des perles et les mods *Elements of Style* et *Cinema* en font parti.

Ah et c'est Max Payne 2

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Quelques screens de Mass Effect

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Quelques screens de Mass Effect
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/1...fc09474740.jpg
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/5...272f49c04d.jpg
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/6...363c45b139.jpg


Alors, optimisation à chier ou exemplaire ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Plutot bien optimisé. Par contre, les gunfight sont mal foutu par moment.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Par contre, les gunfight sont mal foutu par moment.


C'est à dire ? Manque de punch ? Ramouille durant les combat ?

----------


## skyblazer

J'ai deux commentaires à faire sur les trucs de Mass Effect.

1) Wow.
2) le grain, c'est normal ou c'est un bug ?

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Le grain c'est normal c'est une option dans le jeu. Je l'ai mise aussi.

----------


## Logan

Je crois que mon esclavagiste préféré a quelques soucis   ::):

----------


## Snowman

C'est l'été, sortez les barbecues !

----------


## silverragout

J'ai retrouvé un vieux screen d'Oblivion où même les monstres s'enmerdent grave.

----------


## Logan

Le lapin ! Le lapin !

----------


## Ash_Crow

Quelques screens de M&B avec le mod Light Mipmaps  ::):

----------


## Pelomar

> Le lapin ! Le lapin !
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/0...282419157e.jpg


Ca serait pas un kangourou plutôt ?

----------


## --Lourd--

Avec les maps qui viennent de sortir pour Crysis, je repasse pas mal de temps dessus, et je continue de baver devant certaines scènes :



Rajoutez à ça le vent qui souffle avec les feuilles des arbres qui bruissent, l'ambiance sonore de la jungle, les oiseaux qui s'envole sur ton passage, et c'est absolument sublime.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Avec les maps qui viennent de sortir pour Crysis, je repasse pas mal de temps dessus, et je continue de baver devant certaines scènes :
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/6...510bc50d5d.jpg
> 
> Rajoutez à ça le vent qui souffle avec les feuilles des arbres qui bruissent, l'ambiance sonore de la jungle, les oiseaux qui s'envole sur ton passage, et c'est absolument sublime.


C'est une des maps pour le concours ? Si c'est le cas donne le nom plz  ::wub:: .

----------


## --Lourd--

C'est Vulcano. Vraiment une bonne map, avec plusieurs approches possibles (infiltration, bourrinage), plusieurs environnements (plage, jungle, rocailleux, carrières)  et surtout elle est magnifique !

Sinon je viens de dl "Ghadir", une map désertique. Pas encore testé, mais selon les screens, ça dépote.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> C'est Vulcano. Vraiment une bonne map, avec plusieurs approches possibles (infiltration, bourrinage), plusieurs environnements (plage, jungle, rocailleux, carrières)  et surtout elle est magnifique !
> 
> Sinon je viens de dl "Ghadir", une map désertique. Pas encore testé, mais selon les screens, ça dépote.


Testé hier soir Vulcano et j'étais sur le cul ( enfin des vagues qui ressemblent à des vagues ) et surtout le temps pour faire la mission, j'ai dû mettre 50min rien que pour entrer à l'intérieur du volcan, j'avais quand même fait le tour de l'île avant mais quand même...

----------


## --Lourd--

L'environnement désertique est assez sympa aussi, ça change :

----------


## Arthur Rabot

La misère à Far Cry 2 ?

----------


## Pluton

> La misère à Far Cry 2 ?


Je crois que l'intérêt de Far Cry 2 réside surtout dans l'environnement ouvert et les factions...
C'est pour ça que je m'y intéresse bien plus qu'à Crysis que je n'ai pas acheté.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Je crois que l'intérêt de Far Cry 2 réside surtout dans l'environnement ouvert et les factions...
> C'est pour ça que je m'y intéresse bien plus qu'à Crysis que je n'ai pas acheté.


Ouais, mais quand on voit le feeling des armes, la conduite des véhicules et l'IA ennemie.... Pour le moment ça craint un peu du boudin sans trop m'avancer.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Crysis comme far cry 2 ne vaut rien ( crysis bof fps pour les nouveaux, et far cry 2 ubisoft )
Non, y'a pas de préjugés...

----------


## Pluton

> Ouais, mais quand on voit le feeling des armes


Mod ! en croisant les doigts... ::mellow:: 



> la conduite des véhicules


Ça, perso je m'en tape complètement depuis plus de 5 ans de FPS avec véhicules, les FPS c'est pas des jeux de course... ::|: 



> et l'IA ennemie....


Bon, là c'est peut-être dû aux demonstrations en mod easy et à l'IA pas encore terminée, je croise les doigts... ::mellow:: 



> Pour le moment ça craint un peu du boudin sans trop m'avancer.


Ptain je commence à avoir mal aux doigts  ::ninja::

----------


## eMKa

_Ghadir_ est vraiment, vraiment sympa. Le type a intégré les modules d'IA réalisés par les fans, et de ce fait : les mecs en face savent bien viser eux oO

Par contre moi je trouve Vulcano archinulle : la map n'est pas du tout optimisée, et il y a des endroits où ça rame sans aucune raison apparente, si ce n'est que le type n'a pas optimisé sa carte. C'est con :/

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Oui mais c'est bô quand même.  ::cry:: 

Allons à la chasse à carte graphique...

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> _Ghadir_ est vraiment, vraiment sympa. Le type a intégré les modules d'IA réalisés par les fans, et de ce fait : les mecs en face savent bien viser eux oO
> 
> Par contre moi je trouve Vulcano archinulle : la map n'est pas du tout optimisée, et il y a des endroits où ça rame sans aucune raison apparente, si ce n'est que le type n'a pas optimisé sa carte. C'est con :/


J'avoue pour Vulcano mais y a pire, Operation Neodym a presque réussi à faire plier ma 9800GTX juste en regardant.....des arbres  ::mellow:: .

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Après c'est clair que c'est beau quoi  ::P: 

Mais je trouve pas ça naturel je sais pas, je préfère la beauté d'un ArmA, plus naturelle même si c'est techniquement inférieur.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Après c'est clair que c'est beau quoi 
> 
> Mais je trouve pas ça naturel je sais pas, je préfère la beauté d'un ArmA, plus naturelle même si c'est techniquement inférieur.


Oui, c'est vrai que ça manque de mygales, de vers de 10 mètres de haut et d'indigènes un os dans le nez et les couilles à l'air dans Crysis.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

::blink:: 

C'est surtout que y'a un petit quelque chose, je ne sais pas quoi, qui fait que crysis ne me paraissent pas naturel. Je ne saurais pas te dire quoi. C'est beau ouais, mais voila. Alors que Arma dans l'helico en passager, regarder le paysage défiler, ça me fait toujours un ptit quelque chose.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> C'est surtout que y'a un petit quelque chose, je ne sais pas quoi, qui fait que crysis ne me paraissent pas naturel. Je ne saurais pas te dire quoi.


Peut-être que la végétation, dans un environnement supposé être tropical, "fait trop" occidentale ?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Non non  ::P:  

Je parle en terme de rendu. Ou alors c'est car crysis explose tellement tout que l'on s'y fait.

 Par exemple un unreal 3 ou gow c'est beau, magnifique, moi aimer, mais un peu "huileux", et ça dérange certains. La à crysis c'est pas le coté huileux mais un je-ne-sais-quoi...

----------


## Hamtarotaro

> Par exemple un unreal 3 ou gow c'est beau, magnifique, moi aimer, mais un peu "huileux"


C'est tellement vrai ça, a croire que les développeurs s'enduisent d'huile a longueurs de journées!! ::blink:: 

C'est ca leur vision du réalisme?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

J'aime bien ce coté la moi. Mais pour beaucoup ce n'est pas le cas.

Sinon, j'ai percé leur secret

Personnages de GoW et Ut3, gaillards, bodybuildés

Bodybuilders, huilés => http://science.nasa.gov/headlines/y2...odybuilder.jpg

So...Personnages huilés.

----------


## Hamtarotaro

Bug de topic la, pardon  ::P:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

gné ? trompé de topic la non ?  ::P:

----------


## Ash_Crow



----------


## doom generation

> J'avoue pour Vulcano mais y a pire, Operation Neodym a presque réussi à faire plier ma 9800GTX juste en regardant.....des arbres .


Dans le genre carte-qui-pulvérise-ton-framerate j'ai essayé de jouer à Unknown Discoveries... Ça commençait pas trop mal : 40-50 fps, réglages sur bas. Puis je sors du sous-marin, et là... 5 fps. J'essaie quand même d'avancer, en espérant que ça remonte passé le premier village, et là je commence à bouger comme un vieillard de 120 ans, atteint en plus de la maladie de Parkinson. J'arrive à tuer un mec et je le vois chuter à terre durant plusieurs secondes, faire l'acrobate tout au ralenti. Bizarre. Il semble que certains réussissent à jouer cette map, mais il paraît qu'elle n'est pas terrible.

Une autre carte où mon framerate était faible, mais que j'ai tout de même terminée : Xiao Dang. C'est un peu dommage d'y avoir joué dans ces conditions, ça nuit au plaisir de jeu, d'autant plus dommage que j'ai trouvé très très bonne cette map, qui nous offre une superbe chute d'eau et un gameplay fort plaisant. Peut-être que vous avez pu y jouer avec un framerate décent.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare



----------


## Killy

Alone in the dark? A par ça je vois pas.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

A part ça quoi ?
Faut remplir des conditions précises pour poster des screens ?

----------


## Wawa

Je pense qu'il demandait juste si c'était bien alone in the dark hein. Pas besoin de l'aggressivité : d.

Sinon, personne à des screens de mission président à par elodry ?

----------


## Killy

Oula t'es bien susceptible toi, j'ai juste essayé de deviner le nom du jeu vu que tu l'avais pas mis, rien de méchant.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Ah... heu.. J'avais compris... J'rigolais... :tentedecachersahonte:

Oui c'est bien ça, j'ai oublié de préciser.

----------


## Hamtarotaro

Me suis relancé dans un Trip (oui avec un T maj) Unreal premier du nom que j'avais jamais fini mais avec un pack de textures assez impressinnant. 
Jugez par vous même:





Haaaa ce passage ou tout s'eteint, qu'est ce que j'ai flippé la premiere fois!

Coucou

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ah ouais !!!!!!!! beau screen..blanc  ::ninja::   :^_^: 

Sinon, soirée arma d'hier

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Et 





Mais kill a une meilleure config et fait de meilleurs screens !  ::cry::

----------


## --Lourd--

Run run petit lapin :



Et je suis tombé sur un effet marrant sur toshop :

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Killghis ( gcmc) fait de jolis screenshots aussi http://gcmc.discutforum.com/gcmc-scr...divers-t66.htm

----------


## callicles

> Ah ouais !!!!!!!! beau screen..blanc


Je crois que c'est tofcanardplus.com qui a craqué ce week-end (cf. le topic de Spore  :;): )

----------


## Gunzen-R



----------


## Gros Con n°2

Was ist das ?  ::blink:: 

Eternal silence ?

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

Mass Effect plutôt non?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ah d'accord

----------


## Lt Anderson

> http://pix.nofrag.com/e/9/d/0bc60146...e2f2711a5t.jpg
> 
> http://pix.nofrag.com/d/b/6/c82366d0...5c5c8af02t.jpg


Dans Mass Effect, est-il possible de jouer en vue subjective?

----------


## NitroG42

> Dans Mass Effect, est-il possible de jouer en vue subjective?


Nop.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Nop.


Shit!

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> Shit!


For sure

----------


## ELOdry

> Sinon, personne à des screens de mission président à par elodry ?


T'en veux?  ::P:

----------


## --Lourd--

Le slx pour arma ça envoit bien du paté quand même :

Go go we have an injured man here :

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Chez moi ça déconne slx j'ai l'impression. Si je tire pas dans la tete il faut 10 balles, si un gars tire son pote il est invincible, s'il est dans une voiture idem, ils traversent les murs, c'est long à charger, l'ia me fixe 30 ans avant de me tirer dessus, etc etc

J'ai mis le slx, le vehicule, le vehicule fix, et le mp patch.
Y'a rien d'autre ?

----------


## --Lourd--

Umh non étrange ton histoire. Patch 1.14 ? Xam ?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

patch 1.14 oui
Mais pas xam, il n'y a pas de version pour la 1.14 je crois.

----------


## --Lourd--

Étrange. Tu dois avoir un mod qui fout le bordel.

Hop hop :

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Non, je n'ai que celui la.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Étrange. Tu dois avoir un mod qui fout le bordel.
> 
> Hop hop :
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/d...15d07b135f.jpg



Dis dis, cay vraiment ArmA moddé ça ? où t'as juste fais un gros photoshopage derrière ? C'est ultra beau.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Le mod slx n'améliore pas les graphismes  :;):  ou alors vraiment peu  ::|:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Le mod slx n'améliore pas les graphismes  ou alors vraiment peu


Nan, mais ca je sais pour SLX ^^. Mais j'ai pas un rendu cinématographique comme ça sur ma vieille version 1.14 ou je ne sais plus combien.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

1.14 est la dernière, celle intégrant le mode warfare

----------


## --Lourd--

J'ai retouché les couleurs et ajouté le flou  :;): 

sans retouche :

----------


## Gros Con n°2

B0tard, toi il fonctionne slx  ::cry::

----------


## --Lourd--

Tentes donc une réinstallation complète.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Mass. Le mod je l'ai déjà réinstallé mais le jeu  ::|: 

Ou alors c'est normal, et il faut toucher la tête pour tuer.

Car sinon ça marche quoi, dans son ensemble...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> J'ai retouché les couleurs et ajouté le flou 
> 
> sans retouche :
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/7...561413d72a.jpg



Raah ptit salopiaud !! J'en étais sur. Nan, parce que ton rendu photoshoppé il roxxe du poney.

----------


## --Lourd--

::happy2:: 




> Ou alors c'est normal, et il faut toucher la tête pour tuer.


Nan nan. Deux balles dans le torse et le type en face s'effondre.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

::|:  tanpis

edit: ah, étrangement ça a l'air de fonctionner un peu mieux maintenant. J'ai viré l'addon ofrp du dossier arma. Je savais que ofrp n'aimait pas slx, mais en même temps, pas séparément.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> J'ai retouché les couleurs et ajouté le flou 
> 
> sans retouche :
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/7...561413d72a.jpg


T'aurais pu en profiter pour virer le doigt que t'avais laissé sur l'objectif  ::ninja::

----------


## callicles

Trois contrôleurs d'un coup : vous n'imaginez pas la nausée pendant le combat  ::wacko::

----------


## Aarsk

Je connaissais pas cette mode :



On peut aussi voir ma tentative désespérée de vider le cache, mais ça marche pas

----------


## Rikimaru

Comment j'ai pu raté ce jeux merci a la version d'essai depuis je ne décroche @@++ sur le serveur anglais the venture co

----------


## skyblazer

( c'est pas pour dire mais pour un rogue t'as pas beaucoup de barres d'actions hein ... Et puis coup de pied en attaque 1 c'est inutile, ça sert pas si souvent que ça comme attaque spéciale)

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'aime bien le nouveau Sims en préparation  ::w00t:: 




Un cavalier, qui surgit hors de la nuit
Court vers l'aventure au galop
Son nom, il le signe à la pointe de l'épée
D'un E qui veut dire Eradan

----------


## MemoryCard

> Je connaissais pas cette mode :
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/b...9dfcb43b9b.jpg
> 
> On peut aussi voir ma tentative désespérée de vider le cache, mais ça marche pas


wow, c'est moche Aoc en fait  ::mellow:: 




> J'aime bien le nouveau Sims en préparation 
> 
> http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/or...1213781773.png


Il me faut ce truc  ::o: 
:couracheterlejeu:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

AoC c'est moche chez lui  ::P:

----------


## Aarsk

> wow, c'est moche Aoc en fait


Garnement, tu sais que tu te moques du premier jeu programmé avec le cul par de pauvres devs manchots ? Cay tray vilain !
Ce jeu gère les Shaders 3 n'importe comment, du coup après quelques heures de jeux ça crash et ça charge les mauvaises textures (on voit bien le tapis tout pixellisé). Et si je passe en shaders 2.x pour régler le problème, ben c'est moche aussi.
EDIT : pour tout dire, je comprends pas pourquoi tout le monde s'excite sur les graphismes de ce jeu, y a des coins qui sont jolis, mais je cherche quand même le "Next Gen" (mouarf le truc de marketeux)

2-3 autres en Sh3 (mais en JPEG) : 

Fleuve Tonnerre, le Niagara Hyborien, avec le bruit et tout (je montre volontairement pas les grosses chutes d'eau, ça, ça doit être vu IG avec le boucan assourdissant et tout) :


Tarantia, l'une des capitales :


Vallée de Conall, belle distance de vue, on voit même deux villageois en bas et IG, on voit l'animation de la chute d'eau dans le glacier :


Tain ce jeu bouffe des ressources à crever dès qu'on veut pousser un peu les graphs  ::|:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Une screenshot qui date mais tout ça sans HDR, Bloom, gerbe of field ou motion blurps :



 :B):

----------


## Rikimaru

> ( c'est pas pour dire mais pour un rogue t'as pas beaucoup de barres d'actions hein ... Et puis coup de pied en attaque 1 c'est inutile, ça sert pas si souvent que ça comme attaque spéciale)


je suis un newbie!!! et merci pour l'info du coup de pied ::P:

----------


## Wicked Style

Un stimpack sergent ?




Vous trouvez pas qu'il a un air de Chuck Norris ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Eye for an Eye sur Faces of War contre Slayertom... Stats de fin : 400 mort pour Slayer et 300 pour moi et exit du jeu quand la séance diapo a commencé :rolleyes :

----------


## Slayertom

Trés sympa la partie. A chaque fois que les tanks de Pipboy tiraient je perdais facilement 10 soldats et leur cadavres s'envolaient ensanglantées dans tous les sens.

Si d'autres joueurs veulent nous rejoindre ca peut être sympa en 3vs3 ou soyons fous 4VS4 (mais bon déjà qu'on etait a 5 fps en 1VS1 avec les centaines de soldats qui se tiraient dessus dans tous les sens alors j'imagine pas a 8 joueurs).

----------


## Killy

Les barres d'action d'un rogue 70, moi  ::ninja::

----------


## Gunzen-R

SA avec l'ENB.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Project Reality mod sur Battlefield 2 :

----------


## Slayertom

Ah ok je comprend mieux maintenant pourquoi je me prenait des balles de derrières !! C'était Pipboy de mon esquade qui me tirais dessus !!!

Tu me payera ça !

----------


## Tyler Durden

> SA avec l'ENB.


il rend super bien !

Le CROSSOVER de fou

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Un enfoiré de BMP qui nous a pris par derrière heureusement intercepté à temps :



Comme d'habitude, j'avais plus qu'à appuyer :



Ce salaud nous a décimé 2 hum-vee et détruit 1 bâtiments avec 5 bot aux alentours :



Et un moyen fort pratique pour aller au front dans une ambiance décontractée :

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Faut le dire quand vous jouez à ArmA  ::P:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Faut le dire quand vous jouez à ArmA


Non. Notre religion nous l'interdit.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

::cry::  

Tanpis.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Aha !

----------


## Rikimaru

> Faut le dire quand vous jouez à ArmA


Je me suis remis a arma pourquoi pas des coops a l'avenir avec le mod 6eme  sense qui dechire!!!! :;):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ouais, faites signe quand vous y jouez !! Et dire que je viens de mettre UT 3 juste pour voir ce qu'il en est.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Moi ut3 est resté 20minutes installé  ::P: 

6 sense ?

----------


## KiwiX

L'est méga long à installer ArmA si on rajoute Queen's Gambit. Il est en train de me faire la maj directe à la v1.08. 

Y a un topic ArmA qui explique bien les mods ? J'entend parler de SLX/Xam, c'est compatible ensemble tout ça ? Je sens que je vais passer plus de temps à rajouter des mods qu'à jouer  :B):

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Xam pas compatible 1.14. Slx oui.

----------


## Rikimaru

> Moi ut3 est resté 20minutes installé 
> 
> 6 sense ?


6thsense est un mods http://www.armaholic.com/page.php?id=468

ya 3 pack a ajouté en plus le 1er http://www.armaholic.com/page.php?id=1486 et les 2 autres http://www.armaholic.com/list.php?c=addons_misc

C'est missions http://www.armaholic.com/page.php?id=921

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ca fait quoi en gros ? Je dl.

Euh attends....compatible 1.14 ? Et à la fin le raccourci ça fait E:\Arma\ mod=@6thSenseMisc;@6thSenseQG;@6thSenseMod;@SIX_Pa  ck1;@SIX_Pack2;@SIX_Pack3 un truc comme ça ?  ::mellow::

----------


## Rikimaru

Deux astuce pour ce simplifier la vie ; le plus complet Yoma Arma Addon Synchronizer 
http://www.yomatools.be/index.php?op...tpage&Itemid=1

Et le simple l'arma launcher http://www.arma-fr.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=1888

----------


## Canette

Question bête, vous utilisez quoi comme logiciel pour faire vos screenshots ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Question bête, vous utilisez quoi comme logiciel pour faire vos screenshots ?


Fraps.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Non mais riki faut lancer tout ça quoi ? my god...  ::mellow::

----------


## Rikimaru

> Non mais riki faut lancer tout ça quoi ? my god...


Oui mais avec arma launcher c'est plus simple,sur ce logiciel si ce n'est pas coché ya juste a le faire puis je ne c'est pas si vous aimez mais moi j'adore c'est 100% plus realiste

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Le arma launcher ne me sort pas tous les addons. J'ai fait un raccourci. En revanche, je vois peu de différences. Y'a quoi qui a changé ?

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Question bête, vous utilisez quoi comme logiciel pour faire vos screenshots ?


la touche impression écran, qui me lanche l'utilitaire de screenshot de GNOME. J'appuye sur entrée et ça me sort un beau screenshot high-res en png.
(PS: linux ça roske).

----------


## Rikimaru

> Le arma launcher ne me sort pas tous les addons. J'ai fait un raccourci. En revanche, je vois peu de différences. Y'a quoi qui a changé ?


Logiquement tu doit avoir en bas a gauche ton jeux en version 1.14 et le 6thSenseMoD,si ce n'est pas le cas c'est normal que tu ne voit aucune différences

comme ce screen



Xfire rikimaru31

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Oui oui j'ai le 6sense c'est sur, ça m'a changé une arme dans une mission. Mais les autres différences....po vu.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Rikimar(tin)u: Tu ne devrais pas écrire ton mail sur le forum  :;):

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Moui, évite.

Sinon, c'est normal que : Je suis en tres elevé en terrain detail, et donc je ne peux mettre que 6800m de distance de vue. Si je mets plus loin, ça me met automatiquement en elevé  ::mellow::   ::huh:: 

Sinon, purée, même avec une 9800gtx il a du mal le bouzin en tres elevé  ::mellow::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Mission coop, on a essayé d'être discret avec Blackstorm et Slayer....

----------


## Tyler Durden

et sa cest fini comment ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> et sa cest fini comment ?


On a abandonné, normal pour une mission faites pour 12 alors qu'on l'a fait à 3... Mais c'est la faute à Slayer, il arrêtait pas d'utiliser le laptop fournis dans une des caisses pour matter des photo porno alors la communication a été détectée, résultat on s'est retrouvé avec 5 BMP et 1 Shilka aux alentours plus un bataillon en patrouille et 1 tank restant après avoir fait explosé la plupart sur mes mines.

----------


## Slayertom

> et sa cest fini comment ?


Imagine un piboy en 3 morceaux et aplatit comme une crêpe.

Je plède coupable pour le laptop et les images de cul

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Imagine un piboy en 3 morceaux et aplatit comme une crêpe.


ARMA soit je suis comme ça après être passé à côté des tanks :



comme ça avec mon M203 :



comme ça quand je laisse Slayertom dans la merde et que j'me barre en Humvee :



 :B):

----------


## Gros Con n°2

N'empeche, on s'est fait 50-60 ennemis et 5 ou 6 tanks. Mention spéciale au marathonien bavard qui a tout de même pété 3 tanks sur les 5 ou 6

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Mention spéciale au marathonien bavard


Le marathonien bavard s'est 5-6 tanks oui mais en plus a failli prendre des roquettes pour nous sortir de là.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

3 voire 4 pas 5-6 ohoh !  :B):

----------


## Pluton

Moi, en ce moment je joue à Fallout 3  ::ninja::

----------


## Nicouse

oh putain le revival  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Et moi donc...  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Et moi donc...


Et encore t'as rien vu.

----------


## KiwiX

Comme j'en avais ras-le-bol de me faire plomber sur ArmA :

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Tssss toi à la prochaine partie t'as intéret à vite venir jouer avec nous sur ArmA, sinon... !  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme1023

J'ai toujours hésité à me chopper ArmA, et pourtant j'ai adoré Opération Flashpoint à l'époque...

Ca vous dit de vous trainez un bleu à 100% avec vous d'ici fin aout ? Si je suis encore motivé ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Je rejoindrai l'équipe en même temps que Catz probablement  :;):

----------


## El_Mariachi²

j'aimerais bien m'y mettre aussi

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

On va avoir une équipe de choc !  ::o:

----------


## Aghora

Vous voulez former la 7ème compagnie version conflit moderne ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

On risque de ne pas être assez balèze pour rendre hommage au nom  ::rolleyes::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

"j'ai glissé chef!"

----------


## Gros Con n°2

C'est pas dur ArmA. Si t'as joué à flashpoint en plus....venez maintenant T'ENTENDS !§§§§

Oh et puis pipboy c'est la 7eme compagnie à lui tout seul hein  ::rolleyes::   ::P: 

On est encerclé par des blindés et de l'infanterie, lui il court, il a pas peur !  ::ninja::  *putain chui mort !*  ::XD::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'ai joué à Flashpoint et pas mal à la démo d'ArmA à la sortie de celle-ci.

Je viendrai en août, quand j'aurai de la thune et que je ne serai plus en vacances. Ca ne me sert à rien avant.

----------


## --Lourd--

Bon, vous utilisez un addon type Xam ou 6thense ?

J'ai fini de tout réinstaller, I'm ready.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Non, XAM 1.14, po trouvé, et 6th sense deconne chez slayertom.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

pour 20€ à la fnac il me tente bien.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

20e le jeu ou le jeu+addon ? Car si y'a l'addon avec ( la version gold quoi ), ben putain ça pète  ::mellow:: 

Sinon, un type a fait un mod ArmA pour sa poire (car adapté au squelette de son personnage ché pas quoi). Une tenue de camouflage automatique, qui prends la texture de l'endroit où on est posé  ::mellow:: 

http://www.armedassault.info/ftp/pic...inkercam_1.jpg Où est charlie  ::P: 

http://www.armedassault.info/ftp/pic...inkercam_2.jpg

http://www.armedassault.info/ftp/pic...inkercam_3.jpg

----------


## Anonyme1023

J'hésite... Je part en vendée avec mon mac book (no comment  ::ninja:: ) et je peux le mettre sous Windows mais je sais pas si ArmA marchera bien dessus (sinon sans problèmes j'viens dès que j'ai tout acheté, c'est à dire vendredi/samedi)

Bah tiens, j'vais essayé avec la demo, voir comment ça tourne...

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Lolz, paye ta démo. Si la demo tourne, no soucy !  :^_^:  en revanche avec ton pc qui fait tourner crysis, la tu vas te regaler  ::ninja::  arma eeffects et autres mods en plus. D'ailleurs slayertom, si tu pouvais me filer un lien vers ton mod graphique la  ::wub:: 

celui la ? http://www.armaholic.com/page.php?id=1650

----------


## Anonyme1023

*tapotte son P182* je sais qu'il peut faire tourner le tout ce petit chérie d'amour *le prend dans ses bras et l'embrasse avec fougue*

Eurm, mais il rentre pas dans la voiture, avec tout les sacs, et j'ai aps assez de place dans l'appart pour le mettre là bas  ::ninja::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Tu y restes longtemps ? Car bon, profites des vacances vu que tu y pars  ::happy2::

----------


## KiwiX

Quand vous voulez pour ArmA, à partir de lundi prochain en ce qui me concerne. 

Pas évident comme jeu par contre, tu passes ton temps à te faire allumer soit par imprudence, soit par manque de visibilité.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Trop pas !  ::ninja::  tu connais pas l'elite de cpc toi  :^_^: 

hum...

----------


## KiwiX

> 20e le jeu ou le jeu+addon ? Car si y'a l'addon avec ( la version gold quoi ), ben putain ça pète


Sur CDISCOUNT, il y a la pochette de la version GOLD à 20 €. Mais vu qu'ils ne précisent pas "avec extension" dans le descriptif, j'ai pas tenter le coup. Par contre, l'édition GOLD que je me suis payé à 40 € (jeu + add) est trouvable à 30 € sur la FNAC.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ouais, car bon, porto y'a de bonnes petites missions. Mais porto, c'est l'ile de l'addon...

Sinon, si quelqu'un a des missions coop urbaines ou autre ça serait pas mal. Et si possible pas des coop 10-30  :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme1023

20€ le jeu en boitier "normal" + 20€ l'extension, à l'époque, à Géant Casino des Sables d'Olonnes  ::ninja::  (j'hésitais à me le prendre)

Donc je verrais vendredi si les tarifs ont changé

Je part 4 semaines là bas, et j'vais en profité, mais que ça m'empeches pas de jouer et faire le con avec la 7ème Compagnie !

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Haha oui. Apres, tu feras pas tourner le jeu en very high toussa, mais spa grave, dans 4 semaines oui.

----------


## Anonyme1023

Déjà je vais voir si Mac OSX me fou toujours le kernel panic quand je veux utiliser Boot Camp (un problème que j'avais régler à l'époque...) puis je test la demo voir si ça tourne correctement (avec une ATI X1900 dedans ça va être dur :/) et j'vais prier pour que ça marche ^^

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Oula, ben low voire med low  :^_^:  Surtout que la demo date d'avant les patchs....donc niveau optimisation....

----------


## Anonyme1023

Dites, si on créeaient un topic [ArmA] La 7ème Compagnie version CPC dans le topic des jeux en reseau, ça éviteras le flood sur ce magnifique topic, non ?  ::P:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Y'a deja un topic arma.

----------


## Anonyme1023

J'ai pas reussi à foutre Windows sur mon mac...

*part se tuer*

----------


## KiwiX

_"Diablo II, c'était dark les mecs !!"_


_
"Et les traductions mon pote, du grand art !!!"_ 





 :B):

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Anonyme1023

Le seul bon point de DMC4, à mon gout, sont les cut-scene. Et je crois que Capcom l'a bien compris, vu qu'a la fin du jeu (et même pendant ?) tu peux toutes les regarder et te faire un mini-film (enfin mini... Je crois qu'il y a une heure de cut-scene, dont pas mal qui servent à rien oO)

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> (enfin mini... Je crois qu'il y a une heure de cut-scene, dont pas mal qui servent à rien oO)


C'est un jeu de Kojima ? :P

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> http://pix.nofrag.com/5/b/7/76cb3dc2...4221f7e7tt.jpg
> http://pix.nofrag.com/b/6/6/548b1ed0...d3fbd9fett.jpg
> http://pix.nofrag.com/3/e/f/61e62968...dfc5463ftt.jpg


Je l'ai essayé avant hier et comme d'habitude le portage est nul à chier ( le jeu aussi tiens ). Espérons que ça sera pas comme ça pour RE5 sur pc.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Je l'ai essayé avant hier et comme d'habitude le portage est nul à chier ( le jeu aussi tiens ). Espérons que ça sera pas comme ça pour RE5 sur pc.


tu suxxes stou !!

----------


## Femto

> Je l'ai essayé avant hier et comme d'habitude le portage est nul à chier ( le jeu aussi tiens ). Espérons que ça sera pas comme ça pour RE5 sur pc.


N'importe quoi. Ca doit être un des rares jeu console à avoir été porté parfaitement. Après aimer le jeu ou pas, c'est une question  de goût. Moi j'aime bien, ça fait ressortir mon petit côté emo-goth honteux.

----------


## Anonyme1023

> C'est un jeu de Kojima ? :P



Kojima avec sa dernière cut-scène d'1h30 dans MGS 4, c'est différent  :^_^: 

et DMC4 est un très bon Beat Them All, non mais ! Et il est bien porter sur PC. Il rame moins que sur PS3  ::ninja::

----------


## Sk-flown

Franchement c'est terminer le temps ou Capcom faisait des portages a l'arrache, ça s'améliore de plus en plus et j'espère qu'ils nous feront un Street fighter IV nickel.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> tu suxxes stou !!


Non il dit des conneries, c'est tout.

----------


## Slayertom

> Non il dit des conneries, c'est tout.


Et encore faut les entendre se parler sur teamspeak, c'est priceless  :B):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> tu suxxes stou !!


Nop, je dis juste que mettre dans les options de commandes les touches d'un pad 360 là ça sux !




> Et encore faut les entendre se parler sur teamspeak, c'est priceless


Toi, la prochaine fois que tu pète dans ton micro.....




> Non il dit des conneries, c'est tout.


Oui mais là non, par contre en ce moment si... ou je sais plus.

[/connerie]

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

De la pure moule ( vous remarquerez au passage le rictus, preuve de l'amitié qu'il devait avoir pour son camarade ) :



Aaah, la montagne :



Balade en forêt :



Cours Hans ! :



Sentry Gun ! :



Il vont rien voir venir  ::ninja::  :

----------


## Pelomar

C'est quel jeu (ca donne envie putain) ?

----------


## Setzer

a vu de nez on dirait COH mais je me trompe peut être

----------


## Pelomar

Effectivement ca y ressemble mais c'etait pas aussi magnifique sur mon pc  ::mellow::

----------


## Setzer

c'est ptet des morceaux de l'add on..

----------


## NitroG42



----------


## Pluton

> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/3...73caacdd2d.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/d...29422e148e.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/2...cbe6cc901a.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/0...e31ae30455.jpg


Pwn3d !

----------


## Tyler Durden

> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/3...73caacdd2d.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/d...29422e148e.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/2...cbe6cc901a.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/0...e31ae30455.jpg


il est mort ? ::ninja::

----------


## NitroG42

Pour le jeu de pipboy, je crois que c'est plutôt Faces of War.

Ah au fait, sur mes screen, c'était 4 mecs différents  ::ninja::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Il tourne bien avec la 9800gtx alors ?

----------


## NitroG42

> Pwn3d !












Lui aussi il est mort  ::siffle:: 




> Il tourne bien avec la 9800gtx alors ?


Niquel, par contre, si j'avais pu, j'aurais bien changé de cpu et avoir plus de 2 gigas de ram.
Mais pour le moment le jeu où je vois le plus d'améliorations c'est stalker, super fluide, pas de crash, ect.
Arma, idem.

----------


## Pluton

> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/d...73524182cb.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/2...87ba15d1fb.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/9...5ead9cf656.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/6...3c06ae5264.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/a...a9fb98219c.jpg
> ...


Pon3y3d !

----------


## NitroG42

> Pon3y3d !


j'avoue que le voir en direct percuté l'arbre devant moi et l'éclater, pour aller s'écraser contre un deuxième, ba ca gère.
Au fait, la map, c'est Opération Neodyn, y a même du bullet time, c'est très sympa.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ben moi arma n'est pas toujours tres stable niveau fps.

Tu joues en quoi et à combien de fps à crysis ? T'as mis un tweak ?

----------


## NitroG42

> Ben moi arma n'est pas toujours tres stable niveau fps.
> 
> Tu joues en quoi et à combien de fps à crysis ? T'as mis un tweak ?


1680x1050 aax2, avec le tweak luxus silentium.
Sous Xp.

----------


## francou008

Pourquoi ton jeu il est en anglais Nitro?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## NitroG42

Pour arma, idem, j'ai un peu diminué les ombres, je crois que je suis en elevé pour le terrain ,et distance de vue à 3 km.
Pour les deux jeux je tourne à un peu plus de 30 fps.




> Pourquoi ton jeu il est en anglais Nitro?


Par ce que je supporte pas les voix francaises, j'ai toujours installé Crysis en anglais jusqu'à présent...
Si t'avais un gros pc, et donc le jeu, tu verrais qu'on peut choisir sa langue à l'install :D

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Euh...chez moi arma il est en tres elevé partout avec aa en elevé en 1280*1024 distance de vue 7km  ::mellow::  t'as un problème la  ::P: 

C'est quoi ce tweak de crysis que t'as ?

----------


## NitroG42

> Euh...chez moi arma il est en tres elevé partout avec aa en elevé en 1280*1024 distance de vue 7km  t'as un problème la 
> 
> C'est quoi ce tweak de crysis que t'as ?


Pour arma, je suis tout à fond sauf le terrain et les ombres, mais faut voir aussi la résolution, et aussi le fait que pour tester j'ai pris la mission rapide avec l'hélico  ::): 

Et pour le tweak : http://www.crymod.com/filebase.php?fileid=423&lim=0

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Hum, mouais, je vais plutot pencher pour le mod high quality ou ultra high quality, j'hésite.

----------


## NitroG42

> Hum, mouais, je vais plutot pencher pour le mod high quality ou ultra high quality, j'hésite.


Voilà ma config :


Pour ces mods là, ca marche, mais personnellement il me faut plus que 2 giga de ram sinon j'ai du lag avec le swap et tout.
Et vu que je peux pas avoir plus de 2 barrettes sur ma cm sinon bsod, je suis niqué.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Tu peux aller plus haut je pense.

Tain, je sais pas quel tweak prendre...

----------


## --Lourd--

Descend la distance de visibilité, ça sert à rien de l'avoir aussi haut, à part quand tu prend un avion. Moi j'ai laissé à 4km.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Moi à 6800, ça permet d'avoir le terrain en tres elevé en plus.

----------


## NitroG42

> Descend la distance de visibilité, ça sert à rien de l'avoir aussi haut, à part quand tu prend un avion. Moi j'ai laissé à 4km.


En fait c'est ce que je viens de faire, je suis passer en très élevé avec 3,9km à peu près.
En fait là j'ai mis tout en très elevé, 3,9 km, mais j'ai mis le af en élevé, et l'aa en faible, par ce que sinon j'ai un sale lag sur les commandes que je supporte pas.
A propos, ca vous dirait pas un petit arma avec moi là ?




> Moi à 6800, ça permet d'avoir le terrain en tres elevé en plus.


Euh non, moi au delà de 4 km (et encore), c'est elevé obligatoire, j'ai pas l'option très elevé...

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Moi c'est à partir de 6800 que l'option tres elevé disparait.

Arma maintenant non. Plus tard oui.

----------


## NitroG42

> Moi c'est à partir de 6800 que l'option tres elevé disparait.
> 
> Arma maintenant non. Plus tard oui.


T'as peut être pas le dernier patch alors, je sais pas.
C'est bizarre  ::P:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

En quoi c'est bizarre ? Bien sur que j'ai le 1.14. C'est chez toi que c'est bizarre à disparaitre à 4 km au lieu de 6.8  ::P: 

Bon, c'est ok pour arma maintenant.

----------


## NitroG42

Je vais manger  ::ninja:: 
Ajoute moi sur msn qu'on puisse planifier un truc, ca sera plus pratique.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Y'a teamspeak. J'attendrais ton retour.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Pour le jeu de pipboy, je crois que c'est plutôt Faces of War.


Nop c'est bien Company of Heroes avec différent mods  ::): .

Je veux 2 hamburgers :



C'était la fête de la bière :



Arschlooooooooooooch !! :



AMBUUU iurk ! :



Chance pour les ricains, c'était l'heure de la bouffe au moment de l'arrivée du Panther :

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Nop c'est bien Company of Heroes avec différent mods .
> 
> Je veux 2 hamburgers :
> 
> http://pix.nofrag.com/3/3/d/247f9011...7e9fc527tt.jpg
> 
> C'était la fête de la bière :
> 
> http://pix.nofrag.com/2/f/8/8c1f0904...059f8e92tt.jpg
> ...


Quels mods utilises tu? Je n'ai pas le stand alone.

*cours réinstaller CoH, pour jouer online*

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Quels mods utilises tu? Je n'ai pas le stand alone.
> 
> *cours réinstaller CoH, pour jouer online*


Héhé  ::ninja:: .

Je joue aussi avec le mod "Europe in Ruins" qui change complètement le gameplay du jeu :

On s'inscrit sur le site des créateurs du mod et depuis notre "control panel" on choisi notre doctrine, troupes etc. Ces troupes seront utilisables durant une partie ( uniquement multi ). Après la bataille le site se met automatiquement à jour et supprime vos troupes mortes et garde celles qui ont gagné de l'expérience et seront réutilisable à la prochaine partie en multi  :;): .

Si vous êtes intéressés : http://forums.relicnews.com/showthread.php?t=132049

Et tout ce qui a à savoir : http://www.europeinruins.com/index.php/topic,420.0.html




> Quels mods utilises tu? Je n'ai pas le stand alone.


Battle of the Bulge, Europe in Ruins, CoH Redesigned, Normandy 44 et CoH tools pour quelques screens. Que des mods pour le Stand-Alone, en même temps tout les mods pratiquement sont compatibles qu'avec Opposing Fronts.




> 1680x1050 aax2, avec le tweak luxus silentium.
> Sous Xp.


T'as pas essayé le Extreme Quality tweak ?





Très fluide sur ma 9800GTX, tu devrais l'essayer. Maintenant ça dépend du CPU : dual de combien ?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

J'hésite à mettre ce extreme tweak ou le ultra high quality.

----------


## NitroG42

> Très fluide sur ma 9800GTX, tu devrais l'essayer. Maintenant ça dépend du CPU : dual de combien ?


E4400 O/C à 2,8 Ghz, donc l'équivalent d'un e6750.

Et je l'ai essayé, mais j'avais des freezes relou, sans doute à cause de la ram (elle était occupé à 98%).

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Et moi j'ai des artefacts. Genial ce mod  ::ninja::  Je vais mettre l'autre. Et si ça fait pareil ben tanpis.

----------


## --Lourd--

Pour le moment je tourne avec le Pydon's Shaders Tweak. C'est vraiment pas mal puisque niveau Fps ça descend jamais sous les 30 (avec un e6600 et une 8800 gts). Et avec une qualitée d'image en très elevé. 

Ça donne envie de se baigner  ::wub:: 





J'ai essayé aussi le Extreme Quality tweak, magnifique, mais même si c'est largement jouable sur ma config, ça manque de fluidité, et jouer à 20-25 fps, bof quoi.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> E4400 O/C à 2,8 Ghz, donc l'équivalent d'un e6750.
> 
> Et je l'ai essayé, mais j'avais des freezes relou, sans doute à cause de la ram (elle était occupé à 98%).


En effet, avec 3Go c'est largement jouable. Ton proco est largement suffisant.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Moi ce sont les artefacts qui me soulent  ::(:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Moi ce sont les artefacts qui me soulent


Comment ça ? Texture qui bug ? Ecran noir ? 

C'est quoi ta config ?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

e6600 o/c 3ghz. 3go ddr2 g skill pc6400 et 9800gtx.

Ben des fois j'ai des formes etranges qui partent et reviennent, pile devant ma gueule ou devant le viseur.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> e6600 o/c 3ghz. 3go ddr2 g skill pc6400 et 9800gtx.
> 
> Ben des fois j'ai des formes etranges qui partent et reviennent, pile devant ma gueule ou devant le viseur.


Tes drivers sont à jour ? WHQL ou Beta ?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Whql à jour.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Whql à jour.


Tu peux toujours tenter avec d'ancien drivers. Genre les 169.21 qui étaient sortie uniquement pour la 1.2 de Crysis.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Un jour, mais la... flemme  ::P:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Un jour, mais la... flemme


Ouais comme d'hab' quoi  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ben oui, je le cache pas, MOI !  ::ninja::

----------


## Shutan

dites, j'ai essayé vaguemùent le mod cinematic pour half life 2 (avec alyx qui fait peur) mais je ne parvient pas à lancer HL2 avec le mod, par contre EP 2 marche, sans souci, j'ai un message d'erreur un peu incompréhensible à base de runtime machin bidule, des infos?

----------


## Hellzed

Petits screenshots de DMC 4 que j'apprécie de plus en plus (  :;):  Mr Pipboy)

En plus comme Capcom sait bien le faire, ya des nanas plantureuses à la peau qui brille  ::o:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Petits screenshots de DMC 4 que j'apprécie de plus en plus (  Mr Pipboy)


L'égout et les odeurs hein  ::ninja:: .




> En plus comme Capcom sait bien le faire, ya des nanas plantureuses à la peau qui brille


Vaseline, vaseliiiiiiiine §§§§!!

----------


## El_Mariachi²

@Pipbboy et Lourd: Dites c'est quoi la résolution de vos ecran? et accessoirement vos configs?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> @Pipbboy et Lourd: Dites c'est quoi la résolution de vos ecran? et accessoirement vos configs?


GPU : 9800GTX 512MB
CPU : Intel Core2Duo E8400 
MEM : 3GB PC8500 Corsairs
Résolution: 1280x1024 sur 17" ( pas plus sinon j'me nique les yeux )
OS : XP SP2 32bits

----------


## El_Mariachi²

ah ouais moi j'ai la même chose mais avec un 24 pouces à la place et avec 1 giga en moins.

----------


## --Lourd--

E6600, 8800gts 512, 2go de ram. Et résolution de 1440 par 900.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

et ils est fluide le cysis avec les tweaks pour l'avoir en ultra high machin chose?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> et ils est fluide le cysis avec les tweaks pour l'avoir en ultra high machin chose?


35-40 FPS avec l'Extreme Quality en 1280x1024, AAx4.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

ok merci donc ça doit allay sans le AA

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Et de 1

----------


## Gunzen-R



----------


## Acteon

Je suis en train de me refaire hl2 avec le cinematic mod ::wub:: 
La Alyx nouvelle:



Le barney nouveau:



Bon par contre conversion jpg a chier en jeu c'est bein plus joli, dans fraps vous capturez en bmp puis vous convertissez en jpg ou vous mettez direct en jpeg??

Merci

----------


## Hellzed

Half Life 2 Episode 2>


STALKER>

----------


## Sk-flown

> Je suis en train de me refaire hl2 avec le cinematic mod


T'as un OS 64bits ?

----------


## eMKa

> Images


C'est quoi au juste ?  ::huh::

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est quoi au juste ?


GTA San andreas  :;):

----------


## eMKa

> GTA San andreas


Plus sérieusement ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Acteon

> T'as un OS 64bits ?


oui vista, et c'est bien san andreas les images de gunzen.

----------


## Cowboy

> Tain ce jeu bouffe des ressources à crever dès qu'on veut pousser un peu les graphs


Euh, c'est horrible hein ...





> Bon par contre conversion jpg a chier en jeu c'est bein plus joli, dans fraps vous capturez en bmp puis vous convertissez en jpg ou vous mettez direct en jpeg??


SnapKey, il n'y a pas plus léger. Il peut capturer en BMP/PNG. Par contre pour le PNG, je crois qu'il manque la couche alpha. Je ne sais pas ce que c'est, mais la conversion en groupe avec Xnview ne fonctionne pas, par contre elle fonctionne avec Photofiltre.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Hé les mecs, le tube qui est vers nous là ? c'pas un canon ?



Les roquettes c'est pour éclairer en fait, car on les voyaient pas dans le noir de la nuit :



Tu l'a sentie ma balle lavée avec Mir laine ?!!! :



-Pilote : PWNEEEEEEEEEEEED §§§!!! :



C'est NOTRE parcours de santé :

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> Plus sérieusement ?


Ben oui, gta san andreas.

----------


## Hamtarotaro

Je dirais même plus GTA SA avec ENB series pour rajouter les effets kikitoudurkivonbieng!

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Voilà enfin une réponse correcte.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Non mais fallait laisser eMKA paniquer en disant "putain j'avais pas ça moi comme graphismes"  ::unsure:: 

 ::P:

----------


## Dark Fread

P'tain BlackSt0rm, j'avais même pas calculé que t'étais ici  :B):

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Si si, je suis bien la.

----------


## eMKa

> Non mais fallait laisser eMKA paniquer en disant "putain j'avais pas ça moi comme graphismes"


Woot  ::mellow::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

::mellow::  un ptit resistance and liberation ?  ::P:  :essayedeserattraper:

----------


## Anonyme1023

> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/f...539968d7db.png
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/4...d07f02a331.png
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/3...c-5266ebe512b7


C'est une M6 que tu conduits ?  ::love::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

C'est vrai que l'ENB améliore bien quand même  ::mellow::

----------


## eMKa

On reconnait même plus le moteur sur les screens, mais bon les vidéos trouvées sur le net de ce mod montrent qu'en fait : bah euh, rien d'exceptionnel  ::P: 

@ BlackSt0rm : pourquoi pas  ::):

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Oui, la plupart des screen que j'avais vu étaient moches, mais la  ::mellow:: 

Nan pas maintenant emka, plus tard  ::):

----------


## Dark Fread

La flotte avec ENB  ::wub::  _(Dark Fread, fan de flotte numérique)_

----------


## Hamtarotaro

Ah si ca rend super bien avec un pack de textures et l'enb mais par contre on se retrouve avec un jeu aussi gourmand que crysis.

Ya le motion blur aussi a reduire , moi ca me donnais la gerbe.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Retourne me healer sur tf2 toi  ::wub::

----------


## Gunzen-R

Y a aussi un ENB qui rajoute une sorte de Bump-Mapping ( Comme ici ). Premier lien pour GTA SA. Mais ca bouffe assez, mais ca rend quand même bien, faut choisir  ::P:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Putain, ça me donne envie de le réinstaller tout ça. Les vidéos des voitures sont plutot belles, plus belles que gta4  ::ninja::

----------


## Olipro

Je veux pas dire mais l'enb series, bien sur que si, ça améliore vraiment les graphismes  ::ninja:: 

Cependant, il faut bien le configurer, autant au niveau des performances qu'au niveau de l'esthetisme. Là par exemple, j'ai un chouilla trop de motion blur.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

::o:  Impressionnant. 

Je n'ose même pas imaginer à quoi pourrait ressembler le 4 s'il venait à sortir sur PC.

----------


## Pluton

> Impressionnant. 
> 
> Je n'ose même pas imaginer à quoi pourrait ressembler le 4 s'il venait à sortir sur PC.


Bof, au bout d'un moment...

 ::P:

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

:^_^:  Ah non mais il est moche ton jeu là. Je préfère Crysis et de loin.

Tiens, question idiote qui me turlupine (oh oui, oh oui) depuis quelques jours : dans combien d'années le virtuel sera semblable au réel ?

----------


## Pluton

> Tiens, question idiote qui me turlupine (oh oui, oh oui) depuis quelques jours : dans combien d'années le virtuel sera semblable au réel ?


Quand au taf on te demandera de ramener 560 couilles de sangliers pour te filer 3 po et un stylo +1

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Merde je suis freelance. Bon, reste plus qu'à faire un siège à l'ANPE.

----------


## Pluton

> Merde je suis freelance. Bon, reste plus qu'à faire un siège à l'ANPE.


Welcome !
 ::|:

----------


## Frypolar

> Quand au taf on te demandera de ramener 560 couilles de sangliers pour te filer 3 po et un stylo +1


 :^_^:

----------


## kayl257

> Bof, au bout d'un moment...
> http://static.pcinpact.com/images/bd...treet-view.jpg



ralala ils st chiant de foutre du blur à toutes les sauces! en plus y'a un peu d'aliasing !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Et en plus les couleurs sont ternes. C'est l'unreal engine 4 ça... ::|:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Et en plus les couleurs sont ternes. C'est l'unreal engine 4 ça...


Juste quand le 3 se voyait offrir enfin quelques couleurs :



Mais si, mais si ! On est passé du tout gris au tout gris orangé.

----------


## Shutan

bon j'ai réussi à faire fonctionner le cinematic mode machin bidule, mais je pige pas comment fonctionne le character pimper, où peut on trouver de nouvelles skind de persos et comment les installer?

----------


## Hellzed

Petite partie d'Eternal Silence avec Mr Pipboy

Crysis mod

----------


## Olipro

Hommage à Pluton
Stalker

Stalker avec enb series

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

C'est juste plus flashy ? Comparé à GTA, c'est pas grand chose.

----------


## Olipro

> C'est juste plus flashy ? Comparé à GTA, c'est pas grand chose.


Regarde l'ombre globale de chaque mur de la maison. L'occlusion sert à adoucir la tension entre les luminosités entre deux polygones.
Sinon oui, il n'y a que du bloom et de l'occlusion pour Stalker enb.

Par contre, il y a un jeu ou je suis particulierement fier de ma configuration de l'enb-series :
(voir en plein ecran sinon ça sert à rien)

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ouais, je vois, mais le ciel rend moins bien avec ça. Et c'est dommage quand on joue pas mal à ciel ouvert  ::): 

Et on dirait que les trucs du genre ENB (je ne connais pas trop), c'est un peu la technique de "triche" utilisés par les développeurs en ce moment non ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Je viens de DL ce "ENB" pour Stalker, ça sert à quelque chose sur Priboi Story ou Oblivion Lost ? Ah oui, comment ça s'installe et comment ça marche au fait ?  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Olipro

Je le répète, tout est configurable. Ceux ne veulent pas de bloom sur le ciel n'ont qu'a diminuer le bloom. C'est tout simple  ::): 
J'ai vu des screenshots de gens qui ont un rendu froid et terne, d'autres avec des rendus paradisiaques tout glouroumeux, et d'autres encore avec un rendu monochrome. On peut réellement tout faire.
Apres dans le fond, ça ne fait qu'utilise les bibliotheques dx9 que les jeux dx9 n'utilisent pas. Mettre l'enb series sur un jeu comme Crysis ne sert à rien, SAUF qu'il est possible de simuler les effets dx10, et qu'il est possible de parametrer les effets que crysis utilise.
Personnellement, j'ai assombris les forets de Just Cause simplement en parametrant les omres de l'enb series, alors que Just Cause utilise deja ces effets d'ombres et de filtre d'ombre.

Il y a clairement 2 configurations sur l'enb series : 
1) celle qui consiste à ajouter/retirer/tweaker les effets pour avoir un rendu techniquement elevé et fluide, 
2) puis celle qui consiste à parametrer les effets de façon à avoir un rendu esthetiquement beau.

Mr.Pipboy : ça marche sur n'importe quel jeu directx9, sauf que l'enb pour stalker a moins d'effet que l'enb normal (celui qui est dit pour GTAsa). Tu copies les fichiers dans le meme dossier que l'exe (donc /bin), tu configures ce que tu veux dans enbseries.ini avec readme_en.txt pour la description de chaque ligne, puis tu lances le jeu, et SHIFT+F12 pour l'activer (attention, F12 prend des screenshots par defaut sur stalker)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Intéressant, je vais tenter de virer le bloom abusif de GRID juste pour voir tout en conservant tous les autres effets du Post Processing. Si j'arrive à obtenir le rendu des premiers screenshots, je suis au paradis !! Et vive le track IR !!

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Et ça bouffe beaucoup de ressources en plus ?

----------


## Olipro

> Et ça bouffe beaucoup de ressources en plus ?


Evidement, mais chaque effet possede 3 niveaux de qualité. (0 = beau, 2=moins beau)
Apres, chaque effet bouffe plus ou moins de ressource selon le moteur du jeu. Par exemple, sur GTA, les ombres font perdre entre 10 et 30 fps selon la qualité, tandis que le bloom fait perdre entre 1 et 2 fps selon la qualité. Sur Stalker, le bloom fait perdre entre 10 et 20 fps.
(ça c'est sur un machine modeste)
Tout est une question d'équilibrage. il existe de petits guides fait par les passionné pour certains jeux, comme GTA, mais on est encore à la prehistoire. D'ici un an, je pense qu'on aura suffisement fait le tour et que des guides detaillés seront presents pour beaucoup de jeux.

Anecdote : je l'ai testé sur medieval 2 total war, quasiment aucun effet n'est interessant comme ils existent déjà, mais le motion blur est interessant, activé seul. ça fait son petit effet quand on zoom durant une bataille.  ::): 
ça marche aussi sur oblivion, et ça rend pas mal du tout, mais il faut que j'ameliore la finition avant de partager des screens.
Toutes façons, il suffit de tester, ça marche sur beaucoup de jeux, mais il faut prévoir au moins 2 heures pour bien connaitre chaque fonction, et une heure pour configurer au mieux selon chaque jeu. 

Le mieux est d'apprendre à connaître chaque fonction sur GTAsa, car il est possible de tout modifier in-game via des alt-tabs, qui plantent sur la pluspart des autres jeux avec enbseries. Apres connaissance de chaque ligne, c'est trop facile de configurer sur d'autres jeux.

Allez, cadeau, je viens de commenter mon enbseries.ini pour gtasa, ce n'est pas forcement mieux que la version anglaise dans le readme, mais ça a le merite d'etre en francais, et un peu plus direct sur certains points :


```
[PROXY]
EnableProxyLibrary=0
InitProxyFunctions=1 
ProxyLibrary= 
[GLOBAL]
UseEffect=0 //mettre a 1 pour activer automatiquement au demarrage du jeu
AlternativeDepth=0 //amelioration d'effets, s'il y a des bugs graphiques, mettre a 0.
AllowAntialias=1 //autorister l'antialiazing pour certains jeux qui le desactivent.
BugFixMode=0 
SkipShaderOptimization=0
QuadVertexBuffer=0
EnableShaders_3_0=1
AdditionalConfigFile=enbseries2.ini //il va chercher dans ce fichier s'il y a d'autres ligne a ajouter. Il ne faut pas avoir ce fichier dans le dossier donc, sinon conflits.
[EFFECT]
EnableBloom=1 //activer les eclats (bouffe peu de ressources)
EnableOcclusion=0 //activer l'occlusion (effet de lissage de la lumier sur le bord des poly, bouffe beaucoup de ressources.
EnableReflection=1 //activer les shaders (bouffe moderement les ressources)
EnableMotionBlur=1 //activer l'effet de flou de mouvement (bouffe moderement peu de ressources)
EnableWater=0 //activer l'eau belle comme dans half life 2 (bouffe pas mal de ressources)
EnableShadow=1 //activer les effets sur les ombres (bouffe entre peu et beaucoup de ressources)
DepthBias=0 //osef
EnableDepthOfField=0 //activer le champ de profondeur (bouffe moderement les ressources)
[INPUT]
KeyUseEffect=123
KeyBloom=120
KeyOcclusion=121
KeyReflection=122
KeyCombination=16
KeyScreenshot=44
KeyShadow=119
KeyWater=118
KeyShowFPS=106
[REFLECTION]
ReflectionPower=85 //[0..100] niveau de reflection. Attention à ne pas atteindre l'effet mirroir.
ChromePower=10 // desactivé pour le moment
UseCurrentFrameReflection=0 //0 signifie que la voiture reflechit le decors de la frame précedente. 1 signifie qu'elle reflechir le decors de la frame actuelle (bouffe plus).
ReflectionQuality=1 // 0-elevé, 1-moyen, 2-faible
ReflectionSourceSpecular=50 
ReflectionSourceTFactor=50
UseAdditiveReflection=0
ReflectionDepthBias=0
UseLowResReflection=0 //1 signifie que les reflections seront moins belles et boufferont moins.
ReflectionSinglePass=1
UseEnvBump=1
EnvBumpAmount=100
EnvBumpOffset=100
ReflectionFlip=0
[BLOOM]
BloomPowerDay=9 //[0..100]puissance du bloom le jour quand on sort d'un endroit sombre. A mettre en relation avec celle de nuit pour les jeux autre que GTA !
BloomFadeTime=210 //[0..10000]temps (en ms) que met le bloom à passer de "bloompowerday" à "bloomconstantday", ce qui simule l'effet HDR
BloomConstantDay=6 //[0..100]puissance du bloom le jour de façon constante (donc quand on ne sort pas d'un endroit sombre). A mettre en relation avec celle de nuit pour les jeux autres que GTA !
BloomQuality=0 //qualité du bloom - bouffe peu de ressources -  0-elevé, 1-moyen, 2-faible
BloomScreenLevelDay=60 //[0..100] pourcentage de luminosité du bloom.
BloomCurveDay=3 // [-10..10] gama du bloom (negatif = gama faible)
BloomPowerNight=16 // le reste c'est pareil de nuit, mais ça influe sur les valeurs de jour dans le cas des jeux autres que GTA. Il faut imaginer la moyenne entre deux valeurs analogues jour/nuit.
BloomConstantNight=10
BloomCurveNight=5
BloomScreenLevelNight=10
BloomAdaptationScreenLevel=80
BloomAdaptationMultiplier=20
BloomAllowOversaturation=0 // 1 pour accepter d'etre ebloui.
BloomMaxLimit=100 //limite de bloom pour ne pas etre ebloui.
[SSAO]
UseFilter=1 //l'occlusion sert à adoucir la luminosité sur les bordures de polygones, relativement aux polygones voisins, mais ça bouffe enormement de ressources et ça ne marche pas sur toutes les cartes graphiques.
OcclusionQuality=1 // 0-elevé, 1-moyen, 2-faible
FilterQuality=1 // 0-elevé, 1-moyen, 2-faible
DarkeningLevel=30
BrighteningLevel=30 
IlluminationLevel=40
AdditiveIlluminationLevel=30
UseAmbientOcclusion=1
UseIndirectLighting=0
FadeDistance=50
UseForAlphaTest=1
UseForAlphaBlend=1
[COLORCORRECTION]
DarkeningAmountDay=40 //[0..100] assombrissement des pixels le jour
ScreenLevelDay=70 //active only for ColorSaturation
ScreenLevelNight=50 //active only for ColorSaturation
DarkeningAmountNight=100
GammaCurveDay=10 //gama
GammaCurveNight=10
ColorSaturationDay=0 //saturation des couleurs (un pixel peut il atteindre sa coloration maximale ?)
ColorSaturationNight=50
UsePaletteTexture=1 //utiliser le filtre de couleur (voir sur google enbpalette.bmp, tres simple a utiliser)
[WATER]
UseWaterDeep=1
WaterDeepness=20
WaterQuality=0 // 0-elevé, 1-moyen, 2-faible
[SHADOW]
ShadowFadeStart=80 //distance a laquelle les ombres commencent a disparaitre
ShadowFadeEnd=160 //distance a laquelle les ombres ne sont plus traitees
ShadowAmountDay=80 //intensité des ombres le jour (option tres interessante)
ShadowAmountNight=70 //de nuit
ShadowScreenLevelDay=60
ShadowScreenLevelNight=30
ShadowQuality=2 // 0-elevé, 1-moyen, 2-faible qualité des ombres - bouffe moderement
UseShadowFilter=1 // utiliser le filtre de bordure des ombres (comme dans fear) - bouffe beaucoup
FilterQuality=1 // 0-elevé, 1-moyen, 2-faible
ShadowBlurRange=30
[ENGINE]
ForceAnisotropicFiltering=0 //forcer le filtrage anisotropique pour les jeux qui veulent pas
MaxAnisotropy=4 //puissance de ce filtrage (je preconise une puissance de 2)
ForceDisplayRefreshRate=0
DisplayRefreshRateHz=60 //pour les jeux un peu idiots qui n'ont pas de meilleurs idees que de n'autoriser que le 85 hz, que votre pauvre ecran plasma n'aime pas du tout.
[MOTIONBLUR]
MotionBlurQuality=0 // 0-elevé, 1-moyen, 2-faible
MotionBlurVelocity=120 //puissance du flou de mouvement pour la translation de la camera
MotionBlurRotation=100 //puissance du flou de mouvement pour la rotation de la camera
[PERPIXELLIGHTING]
SpecularColorMin=0
SpecularColorMax=100
SpecularColorMultiplier=100
SpecularGlossinessMin=0
SpecularGlossinessMax=100
SpecularGlossinessMultiplier=100
[DEPTHOFFIELD]
DOFQuality=1 // 0-elevé, 1-moyen, 2-faible
DOFNumberOfPasses=2 //nombre de couches de flou
DOFFocusRange=70 // focus de la profondeur (en gros c'est la distance de depart du flou du champs de profondeur.
DOFBlurinessRange=5
```

(et concernant le filtre de couleur, voici le miens a mettre dans le dossier de l exe du jeu, avec les autres fichiers enbseries)

----------


## Olipro

Cinematic mod 8

(pour essayer de reprendre la screen officielle)

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Merci pour toutes les infos, faudra que je teste ça !

----------


## Acteon

> Cinematic mod 8
> 
> (pour essayer de reprendre la screen officielle)


Bizarrement je préfère cette version de alyx



Sinon le mod est vraiment sympa, les musiques, les sons des armes, les textures...

----------


## KiwiX

On dirait un mixte entre Angelina Jolie et la pouf de Transformers.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Sinon le mod est vraiment sympa, les musiques, les sons des armes, les textures...


Je l'ai pas encore essayé mais je trouve les modèles d'un mauvais goût foudroyant.

----------


## kayl257

> On dirait un mixte entre Angelina Jolie et la pouf de Transformers.


Megan Fox  ::wub::

----------


## Acteon

> Je l'ai pas encore essayé mais je trouve les modèles d'un mauvais goût foudroyant.


Certain oui (comme alyx et ses lèvres surdimensionné) mais les pnj, le professeur et d'autres sont plutôt bien reussi.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Certain oui (comme alyx et ses lèvres surdimensionné) mais les pnj, le professeur et d'autres sont plutôt bien reussi.


Je préfère Elexis Sinclair  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Mr.Pipboy : ça marche sur n'importe quel jeu directx9, sauf que l'enb pour stalker a moins d'effet que l'enb normal (celui qui est dit pour GTAsa). Tu copies les fichiers dans le meme dossier que l'exe (donc /bin), tu configures ce que tu veux dans enbseries.ini avec readme_en.txt pour la description de chaque ligne, puis tu lances le jeu, et SHIFT+F12 pour l'activer (attention, F12 prend des screenshots par defaut sur stalker)


Ok, je vais essayer sur plusieurs jeux comme Company of Heroes, F.E.A.R, Far Cry, Prince of Persia : The Two Thrones et pourquoi pas Max Payne 2  ::ninja::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Cinematic mod 8
> 
> (pour essayer de reprendre la screen officielle)


Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ces lèvres atroces?  ::mellow::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Hé les mecs, le tube qui est vers nous là ? c'pas un canon ?
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/c...68ffa9dc28.jpg
> 
> Les roquettes c'est pour éclairer en fait, car on les voyaient pas dans le noir de la nuit :
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/e...06819242e2.jpg
> 
> Tu l'a sentie ma balle lavée avec Mir laine ?!!! :
> ...


c'est quoi ce jeu??  ::mellow::  tu retouches avec toshop cay pas possible?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Company of Heroes -_-

----------


## El_Mariachi²

encore  ::o:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

ouaip  ::ninja::

----------


## Nelfe

Impressive les graphismes, c'quoi la liste des mods que tu utilises pour CoH ?  ::o:

----------


## Olipro

> Ok, je vais essayer sur plusieurs jeux comme Company of Heroes, F.E.A.R, Far Cry, Prince of Persia : The Two Thrones et pourquoi pas Max Payne 2


Certains jeux dx9 se fichent pas mal qu'il y'ait des dll dans leur dossier, ils se content de prendre ceux de windows, point barre. Mais si parmis ces jeux, tu en vois un avec un dll dans le dossier (genre binkw32.dll, il est assez dedondant celui là), alors t'as de fortes chance qu'il soit sensible aux dll de son dossier et que l'enb fonctionne. A toi de voir, si tu vois le message en haut a gauche quand tu lances le jeu, c'est gagné.
Par contre, la pluspart des jeux font une message d'erreur (mais il continuent de marcher, suffit de faire alt tab)

----------


## Aghora

J'ai essayé le mod Battle of the Bulge pour Company of Heroes. Y a que les modes multijoueurs/skirmish de disponibles. 
J'ai essayé, il est vraiment bien fait (superbes graphismes, nombreux détails comme les gros manteaux pour le froid des Américains, etc) bien que je sois un poil déçu pour les allemands...

Par contre, il y avait un screenshot de Pipboy assez intrigant :

http://pix.nofrag.com/2/f/8/8c1f0904...f059f8e92.html

Ca a pas l'air d'être un screen d'une escarmouche mais plutôt d'une custscene.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Par contre, il y avait un screenshot de Pipboy assez intrigant :
> 
> http://pix.nofrag.com/2/f/8/8c1f0904...f059f8e92.html
> 
> Ca a pas l'air d'être un screen d'une escarmouche mais plutôt d'une custscene.


Celle ci n'est pas de moi et c'est fais avec CoH Tools. J'avais oublié de le préciser.




> Impressive les graphismes, c'quoi la liste des mods que tu utilises pour CoH ?


Normandy3, Battle of the Bulge, Kompendium, CoH Tools et des packs de textures pour les unités haute qualité que j'ai du bidouiller des heures.

----------


## Aghora

Et tu fais partie d'une "Team", un truc du genre, pour jouer en multi à tous ces mods ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Et tu fais partie d'une "Team", un truc du genre, pour jouer en multi à tous ces mods ?


Nop, je joue avec Slayertom en général. Si tu parle de team de développement nop. Et en multi je joue juste à Battle of the Bulge et Normandy. Il y a aussi DAK ou on peut jouer l'Afrika Korps que j'ai essayer une fois en multi.

Mais le mod très attendu qui pourrait revenir c'est le Kmod qui était sous CoH vanilla. Très bon mod qui changeait véritablement le gameplay de chaque camps, des combats d'infanterie très intenses ( 2-3 balles tirées et les premiers soldats tombaient déjà ) et les tanks, canons, obusiers ou mortiers qui pouvaient tirer 4 fois plus loin  ::wub:: .

@Olipro : J'ai essayer ENB sur F.E.A.R et j'ai bien le petit message en haut a gauche, j'ai mis l'enb de stalker puis de GTA et j'ai beau fait Alt+F12 je vois aucune différence.

----------


## KiwiX

La classe à l'américaine.


Pratique comme porte.


FPS Bronzette


Burn, baby burn.


PS : Oui, je redimensionne mes screens car en 1680x1050, ça va faire trop gros pour vos petits yeux.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Amerikanischen gefickt!



WAS ??!!



Herr kommandant, che fois rien afek mon kaske !



Che fois le trapeau yankee, t'as pris les sobus cetteu fois Hans ?

----------


## Slayertom

Le dernier screenshot me rappel étrangement une partie sur arma avec le mod Frenchpoint.

Moi: metal déploie ton mortier derriere cette coline, il y a un paquet d'enemis a 300 et je crois qu'ils nous ont repéré.
Metal: ouai attend je le deploie.
Moi: Metal depeche, la ils ont l'air salement énervé et ils arrivent en courant, fait un tir a 400 mètres.
Metal: Merde ...
Moi: Metal qu'est ce qu'il t'arrive ? depeche de tirer on va se faire massacrer !
Metal: j'ai oublier de prend les obus ... Bon je retourne a la base.

**Slayertom s'est fait tué**

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Le dernier screenshot me rappel étrangement une partie sur arma avec le mod Frenchpoint.
> 
> Moi: metal déploie ton mortier derriere cette coline, il y a un paquet d'enemis a 300 et je crois qu'ils nous ont repéré.
> Metal: ouai attend je le deploie.
> Moi: Metal depeche, la ils ont l'air salement énervé et ils arrivent en courant, fait un tir a 400 mètres.
> Metal: Merde ...
> Moi: Metal qu'est ce qu'il t'arrive ? depeche de tirer on va se faire massacrer !
> Metal: j'ai oublier de prend les obus ... Bon je retourne a la base.
> 
> **Slayertom s'est fait tué**


exellent ^^

----------


## Saumon

En passant par là, 

pwned!





Table vampire....

----------


## Aghora

C'est Farcry ça non ?

----------


## Rikimaru

Rater d'un chouilla

----------


## Saumon

> C'est Farcry ça non ?


Ouaip.

----------


## Logan

::P:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Un conflit ragdoll/volume de collision?  ::mellow::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Un conflit ragdoll/volume de collision?


tes hors charte.
(je vais te traquer jusque dans ton terrier salopard)

----------


## Sylvine

Hum, je vois que Logan a débloqué le redoutable camouflage tigre rouge!
C'était notre trip quand on jouait avec des potes, on débloquait les vieux camouflages et après on était tout content.

----------


## Pelomar

C'est quel jeu ? Cod 4 ?

----------


## kayl257

> Un conflit ragdoll/volume de collision?


Meuh non! Il s'est fait déchiqueter la cuisse et en retombant il est resté accroché par l'os du genou!
Faut arrêter de voir des bugs partout!

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Meuh non! Il s'est fait déchiqueter la cuisse et en retombant il est resté accroché par l'os du genou!
> Faut arrêter de voir des bugs partout!


Bah techniquement, le genou est composé de 3 "os":
-La patella, os plat et triangulaire, donc niveau accroche, on repassera.
-L'extrémité proximale du tibia "tige a bout plat" (les menisques), donc pas de point d'accroche.
-L'extrémité distale du fémur, qui n'autorise pas non plus d'accroche.

A la limite l'appareil musculaire, mais résister a une telle contrainte, pour un quadriceps non irrigué, c'est assez dur.

Ouais, c'est un bug.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Logan

> C'est quel jeu ? Cod 4 ?


Ouaip

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Bah techniquement, le genou est composé de 3 "os":
> -La patella, os plat et triangulaire, donc niveau accroche, on repassera.
> -L'extrémité proximale du tibia "tige a bout plat" (les menisques), donc pas de point d'accroche.
> -L'extrémité distale du fémur, qui n'autorise pas non plus d'accroche.
> 
> A la limite l'appareil musculaire, mais résister a une telle contrainte, pour un quadriceps non irrigué, c'est assez dur.
> 
> Ouais, c'est un bug.


Merci. Donc chui pas si con.


Par avance : Tyler on t'a pas sonné!  ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Par avance : Tyler on t'a pas sonné!


 ::cry::

----------


## Skouatteur

Un ptit repost, il a plus sa place dans ce topic:


Major Van: Halo3 - TF2, même combat :P

----------


## Dark Fread

C'est marrant, on dirait un alien de Prey qui s'est reconvertit en bandit ; il continue à marcher au plafond, c'est comme ça que je l'ai démasqué ce vil petit con.

----------


## francou008

> Un ptit repost, il a plus sa place dans ce topic:
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/8...8-e467e49acd2d
> 
> Major Van: Halo3 - TF2, même combat :P


L'antenne derrière est très belle, mais halo quoi...

----------


## callicles

> C'est marrant, on dirait un alien de Prey qui s'est reconvertit en bandit ; il continue à marcher au plafond, c'est comme ça que je l'ai démasqué ce vil petit con. 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/ad...6d15843a9f.jpg


Un Poltergeist en liberté  ::mellow:: 


Moi j'ai même pas besoin d'ennemis pour les morts à la con  :^_^:  :

Sieste à Prypiat


Chiropractie par barbelés:

----------


## Skouatteur

> L'antenne derrière est très belle, mais halo quoi...


Et...?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ben c'est halo quoi  ::mellow::

----------


## Skouatteur

Pardon d'insister, mais je vois pas où vous voulez en venir...

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Pardon d'insister, mais je vois pas où vous voulez en venir...


  halo c'est une merde.
(cest là qu'ils veulent en venir)

----------


## Skouatteur

Ok, mais ça me parait vachement subjectif...
Personnellement, je trouve que CS (et CS:S) sont deux sombres merdes...
Essayez le jeu, à l'occaze, ne serait-ce que pour trouver des arguments pour chier dessus  :;): 

'fin bon, je vais juste citer un canard avec qui j'ai joué à Halo3 :



> Ah ouais, mais en fait, c'est vachement sympa Halo, je comprends pas pourquoi les canards chient dessus sur le forum

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Personnellement, je trouve que CS (et CS:S) sont deux sombres merdes...


Oui, on trouve aussi.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Personnellement, je trouve que CS (et CS:S) sont deux sombres merdes...


C'est n'importe quoi. Franchement elles n'ont rien de sombre.

----------


## Skouatteur

> Oui, on trouve aussi.


Je suis pas sur que cet opinion soit unanime sur le forum: http://forum.canardplus.com/showthread.php?t=27722
Fread: Fixed

----------


## flibulin bulard

> C'est n'importe quoi. Franchement elles n'ont rien de sombre.


Plutôt caki diarrhée.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Je suis pas sur que cet opinion soit unanime sur le forum: http://forum.canardplus.com/showthread.php?t=27722
> Fread: Fixed


Pratiquement personne. En tout cas quand je matte les serveurs, c'est toujours vide.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Si si, cs est une sombre merde  :^_^:  Un peu moins que Halo quand même.

Non pipboy, des fous y rejouent  ::|:

----------


## Skouatteur

Ou pas. Le dernier post date d'hier.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Halo c'est bien quand on a pas de pc et que l'on a touché à aucun fps pc, que l'on aime des playmobils de toutes les couleurs sauter et bouger à 0.2 km/h

----------


## Skouatteur

> Halo c'est bien quand on a pas de pc et que l'on a touché à aucun fps pc.


Bon, on va ptet arrêter le HS, mais je suis pas d'accord avec toi, je joue à TF2, HL2+épisodes, CoD4, UT99-2004, etc sur PC et à Halo3...

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Halo c'est bien quand on a pas de pc et que l'on a touché à aucun fps pc, que l'on aime des playmobils de toutes les couleurs sauter et bouger à 0.2 km/h


Leave Halone... ce jeu chiant comme la pluie.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Bon, on va ptet arrêter le HS, mais je suis pas d'accord avec toi, je joue à TF2, HL2+épisodes, CoD4, etc sur PC et à Halo3...


  c'est toujours pareil, c'est le débat éternel sur tous les jeux, d'un coté ceux qui n'aiment pas un jeu et qui lui chie dessus comme si c'était le front national et de lautre ceux qui aiment, qui y joue, et qui ne comprennent forcement pas les points de vue négatif sur le jeu qui les occupent les longues soirées d'hiver... les gouts et les couleurs...

----------


## Skouatteur

Ouaip, disons que y a pas beaucoup d'arguments qui m'aident à comprendre pourquoi untel ou untel aime pas.
Ceci dit, je comprends qu'un 1337 du railgun hardc0re aime pas, le gameplay est plutot différent par rapport à du quake ou UT, mais faudrait d'abord essayer ;p

----------


## Dark Fread

Je plussoie tyler et je précise ma pensée : 

Je trouve que CS (:S) est un daube finie mais je comprends que certains puissent apprécier et je ne les méprise pas pour cela, après tout moi je joue bien à WarRock. 
Véridique.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

On n'essaye pas un jeu de lows quand on est Hardcore  :B):

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Tu veux pas plutot jouer à enemy territory dark fread ?  ::ninja::  Comme ça tu pourra aussi critiquer Warrock  ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Je plussoie tyler et je précise ma pensée : 
> 
> Je trouve que CS (:S) est un daube finie mais je comprends que certains puissent apprécier et je ne les méprise pas pour cela, après tout moi je joue bien à WarRock. 
> Véridique.


^^ tu peux meme me plussoier sur le topic "fallout 3 les réponses" jai fait un double post ^^

----------


## Dark Fread

> Tu veux pas plutot jouer à enemy territory dark fread ?  Comme ça tu pourra aussi critiquer Warrock


Le truc sympa basé sur Wolfenstein ou l'hérésie du machin qui ose arborer Quake dans son nom ?

----------


## flibulin bulard

Meuh, j'aime bien etqw moi!

----------


## Gros Con n°2

ET:QW est un très bon fps. Faut être fan de halo pour ne pas aimer  ::ninja::  :argumentdechoc:. Surtout quand on aime wolf:et, inférieur à quake wars sur tous les points. Mais Wolf:ET reste un bon jeu, malgré son inferiorité, pouvant être justifiée par sa gratuité.

----------


## Dark Fread

J'ai testé la demo, pas du tout accroché mais j'aurais bien du mal à t'expliquer pourquoi ^^

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Parce que t'es un low jouant à warrock dépassé par une telle nervosité dans les duels pour un jeu de ce genre ?  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, c'etait bien de wolf:et que je parlais.

----------


## Dark Fread

Bizarrement je trouve Warrock vachement plus speed que ETQW  ::blink:: 
Et pour la vraie raison, c'est tout simplement que je suis un gros solitaire de merde fan de Stalker, voui. D'ailleurs je... Non... Il m'appelle... LE MONOLITHE ME DONNERA LA RICHESSE  ::wub::  
gAaHa

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> je trouve Warrock vachement plus speed que ETQW


 ::blink:: 

Regarde ce site, et dis moi lequel tu as préféré gouter :

Ce site la

Je suis ton copain, je ne te veux aucun mal, je veux juste t'aider à extérioriser tout cela  ::ninja::

----------


## Dark Fread

Bah déjà dans ETQW on n'a pas à se débarasser de cheaters en mode Superjump, et ça çay pas pour les slow-low (m'voyez). Et de toute façon tout FPS est lent sauf Quake 3.

Pis zut quoi, le topic s'embourbe.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Non, y'a aussi rapide et plus rapide que Q3  ::ninja:: 

Mais on dévie.

----------


## Dark Fread

Ah ça y est je crois que j'ai trouvé : en FPS multijoueurs, il me faut du bourrin. Non, du très bourrin. 
Non, du über bourrin en fait. Ouais c'est ça le truc. Autant le bourrinisme en solo ça me passionne pas trop (encore que, Painkiller, Serious Sam...  ::wub:: ), autant en multi ça me fait marrer 1 ou 2 demi-heures (HL² Deathmatch, Quake 3, Warrock...)
Mais arrête de te prendre la tête enfin, je te l'ai pas déjà dit que je suis un con ?  :B):

----------


## Gros Con n°2

::huh:: 

Je vous renvoie sur le lien un peu plus haut mon cher  :B):   ::P:

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Ceci est le topic des screenshots.

----------


## Sylvine

J'adore les mecs qui critiquent Halo ou Quake Wars sans même les avoir testé, juste parce que ils se sont tapé une mauvaise note dans CPC.
Perso je me suis bien plus marré sur Halo 3 avec des potes que avec TF2 que je trouve chiant à mourrir, et je met QW dans mon top 3 des meilleurs FPS multis.

Hop, je suis pas HS, je poste un screenshot de Half Life!

----------


## Dark Fread

Enorme le carnage  ::wub::

----------


## Olipro

Crysis en Ultra high custom sur win xp sp2 direct 9, rrrah comment que ça sert à rien directx 10  ::):  (75 fps, mais GTX 280 aussi)  (trolloltroll)


et la map Gadhir pour foutre un peu la misère à Far Cry 2

----------


## Sylvine

L'eau rend pas top quand même.
Peut-être qu'en mouvement ça rend mieux, mais là on dirait du plastique ou de la gelée.

----------


## Olipro

> L'eau rend pas top quand même.
> Peut-être qu'en mouvement ça rend mieux, mais là on dirait du plastique ou de la gelée.


C'est la génération doom3, faut vivre avec son temps (j'en suis aussi désolé que toi en fait)
Bon en fait c'est le rendu de l'eau quand on est dans cette position à ce niveau avec le soleil comme ça, parce que sinon ça donne ça :

et forcement c'est moins impressionnant.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Dans un esprit de carnage je découvre GRID (et je venge ma 1950)  ::P:

----------


## iblis

Moins impressionnant dans quel sens ?

Tes screens sont pas terrible.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ouais, et je ne vois pas en quoi ta map désertique est plus belle que Far Cry 2 (au contraire).

----------


## Olipro

Ah si la premiere est terrible ! Je suis navré, mais il faudrait être plus aigri que moi pour trouver le contraire, et alors là, bon courrage.
Et la seconde ecrase far cry 2 à mon gout étant donné que c'est plus cru, plus sale et plus fin.
Mais pour s'en rendre compte, il faut voir les screens dans leur resolution native, forcement.
Apres c'est certain que ça manque de babes elfiques magiques et de voitures tunnées, désolé.

----------


## Uriak

Mouais, moi je suis désolé mais tous les jeux réalistes avec de la végétation, je n'y crois que de très loin. Tant qu'on se payera une sale texture de brin d'herbe ou de buisson près du nez, ça me fera très mal. La démo de Crysis (en high) m'avait pas mal déçu sur ce point. Pour tout le reste le progrès est indéniable.

(Idem pour le rocher vers le bas de l'écran)

L'avenir du rendu c'est en mouvement : c'est là qu'on oublie les limites des moteurs, et je trouve que ça fait un moment que les screens ne rendent pas vraiment honneur aux jeux dont ils sont issus.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon



----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Oh, un springfield...
qu'est ce que le verrou fout du mauvais côté ?!

----------


## Dark Fread

La baraque tout à droite, on dirait qu'elle sort d'Assassin's Creed  ::huh::

----------


## Olipro

Joli, je suis tres fan aussi. Mais je continue à trouver Gadhir plus belle à mon gout.
Parce que plus terne et plus sale, toujours

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> (75 fps, mais GTX 280 aussi)




Tu peux encore forcer un peu.




> Oh, un springfield...
> qu'est ce que le verrou fout du mauvais côté ?!


Il me semble que c'étais le cas pour certains modèle A3 utilisés au début de la seconde guerre et remplacés par le A4 en 1944 et encore après il y avait le modèle 41 USMC :



Maintenant faudra m'expliquer ou il a trouvé ça dans le trou du cul de l'univers ou bien tout connement c'est pas un spingfield.

----------


## RUPPY

C'est quoi votre jeu  ::huh::

----------


## Olipro

> lien youtube
> 
> Tu peux encore forcé un peu.


ça m'interesse, mais à part augmenter la résolution, je dois faire quoi pour pousser les graphismes (je veux dire, j'ai mis le mod qui autorise l'acces aux reglages dx10, et qui ajoute des effets graphiques en plus, mais apres ?)

----------


## Ash_Crow

> http://www.hitmangames.de/Pics/farcry2_scanscreen02.jpg


On ne doit poster que des screens qu'on a pris soi-même il me semble...

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> ça m'interesse, mais à part augmenter la résolution, je dois faire quoi pour pousser les graphismes (je veux dire, j'ai mis le mod qui autorise l'acces aux reglages dx10, et qui ajoute des effets graphiques en plus, mais apres ?)


Tu prend ça : http://crymod.com/filebase.php?fileid=1905&lim=0

Et tu augmente l'AA et la résolution, tu verras le monde en grand et ça sera fluide à 50FPS  ::): .

----------


## Olipro

> On ne doit poster que des screens qu'on a pris soi-même il me semble...


Il a oublié d'écrir son message avec, mais il est certain que c'était une réponse à mes affirmations plutot qu'un post de screen à proprement parler.

----------


## Uriak

> Joli, je suis tres fan aussi. Mais je continue à trouver Gadhir plus belle à mon gout.
> Parce que plus terne et plus sale, toujours


Petition  ::ninja::

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Oh, un springfield...
> qu'est ce que le verrou fout du mauvais côté ?!


Modèle pour gaucher ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Modèle pour gaucher ?


Je me demandais ça au début mais je crois pas que ça ai existé...

Pas très révélateur mais j'ai trouvé que ça :



 ::ninja::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Il me semble que c'étais le cas pour certains modèle A3 utilisés au début de la seconde guerre et remplacés par le A4 en 1944 et encore après il y avait le modèle 41 USMC :


gni ?
Supposons que des sprinfield pour *gaucher* comme celui ci ont été construits, pourquoi le type dans le jeu, qui est clairement droitier, en aurait un ?  ::mellow::

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Je me demandais ça au début mais je crois pas que ça ai existé...


Pas en production de série, mais y'en a qui ont réalisé des conversions. Sur un bolt-action comme le Springfield, c'est un gros boulot d'ailleurs...

Le passage du Soldat Ryan avec le sniper gaucher (au moins de l'œil) qui galère avec un fusil pour droitier, j'y pensais justement  :^_^: 


Pour ne pas être off topic: 


L'entraînement des "jeunes" villageois  :^_^:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> pourquoi le type dans le jeu, qui est clairement droitier, en aurait un ?


Parce que c'est la savane et qu'il faut faire avec.  :B):

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Je me demandais ça au début mais je crois pas que ça ai existé...
> 
> Pas très révélateur mais j'ai trouvé que ça :


Peut être qu'il y en a pour gauchay et droitiay.
Dans ton extrait il porte à gauche, dans le screen il porte à droite.

EDIT: Grillay. Pardon aux familles toussa.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Parce que c'est la savane et qu'il faut faire avec.


le mec qu'a pas de chances. De tous les machins qu'il pourrait trouver dans la savane (genre des AK et des FN FAL par palettes de 100), il tombe sur un putain de springfield, et en plus, c'est le seul sprinfield pour gauchers que la terre ait jamais porté...  ::mellow:: 
 :^_^: 
Je me demande à quoi ressemble d'anim de bolting...   ::mellow::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> le mec qu'a pas de chances. De tous les machins qu'il pourrait trouver dans la savane (genre des AK et des FN FAL par palettes de 100), il tombe sur un putain de springfield, et en plus, c'est un sprinfield pour gauchers...


 :^_^:  
Si c'est vraiment un springfield, je trouve qu'ils ne sont pas très cohérents. En Afrique les armes les plus répandues sont des armes de type sociétique genre russes ou chinoises, provenant pour la plupart des guerres coloniales...

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Si c'est vraiment un springfield, je trouve qu'ils ne sont pas très cohérents. En Afrique les armes les plus répandues sont des armes de type sociétique genre russes ou chinoises,


Et des armes belges!

----------


## Olipro

> Si c'est vraiment un springfield, je trouve qu'ils ne sont pas très cohérents. En Afrique les armes les plus répandues sont des armes de type sociétique genre russes ou chinoises, provenant pour la plupart des guerres coloniales...


Quoi ? Alors on aura des Winchesters ?
Il manque plus que la révolte des zoulous et on est en plein dans the meaning of life  ::wub:: 
(vite vite une screen pour le topic
"medieval, un jeu pour l33tzors"
 )

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Quoi ? Alors on aura des Winchesters ?
> Il manque plus que la révolte des zoulous et on est en plein dans the meaning of life



 :^_^:

----------


## Slayertom

> ça m'interesse, mais à part augmenter la résolution, je dois faire quoi pour pousser les graphismes (je veux dire, j'ai mis le mod qui autorise l'acces aux reglages dx10, et qui ajoute des effets graphiques en plus, mais apres ?)


Si tu veux faire pleurer ta gtx 280 et regretter de l'avoir payer 500 € (420 € ... 350 €, ca arrête pas de descendre c'est pire que la baisse du dollars), essaye ce tweak http://www.crysis-france.com/forum//...showtopic=7632 .
Prend la config pour le Ultra-High-Ultra et profite du plus beau jeux du monde a 10 fps avant de le balancer par la fenetre. Et sinon rajoute le natural mod histoire d'avoir de belle couleurs et de perdre aussi quelques fps.

Si tu peut nous faire quelques screen avec le nombre de fps affiché (r_displayinfo 1), ca m'interesse bien d'ailleurs car ma 8800 gt commence a ce faire vieille.

----------


## Olipro

> Si tu veux faire pleurer ta gtx 280 et regretter de l'avoir payer 500 € (420 € ... 350 €, ca arrête pas de descendre c'est pire que la baisse du dollars), essaye ce tweak http://www.crysis-france.com/forum//...showtopic=7632 .
> Prend la config pour le Ultra-High-Ultra et profite du plus beau jeux du monde a 10 fps avant de le balancer par la fenetre. Et sinon rajoute le natural mod histoire d'avoir de belle couleurs et de perdre aussi quelques fps.
> 
> Si tu peut nous faire quelques screen avec le nombre de fps affiché (r_displayinfo 1), ca m'interesse bien d'ailleurs car ma 8800 gt commence a ce faire vieille.


Effectivement ça fait bien baisser, mais encore à 10. ^^

----------


## RUPPY

> Joli, je suis tres fan aussi. Mais je continue à trouver Gadhir plus belle à mon gout.
> Parce que plus terne et plus sale, toujours
> http://uppix.net/8/7/2/01a06a7aea963...e4e9e6e1tt.jpg


Bon, je réitère car vous avez l'air bouché à l'émeri  :^_^:  : c'est quoi cette bouteille de lait ?  ::blink::

----------


## Slayertom

> Effectivement ça fait bien baisser, mais encore à 10. ^^


Tres bon framerate je trouve, tu es en quel résolution ? AA activé ? 
T'a testé sur Vulcano ou la map du porte avions a la fin du jeux (celle qui rame le plus pour moi) ?

Le créateur du tweak a exagéré quand il disait que le ultra-high-ultra était un option pour des pc qui n'existent pas encore on dirait.

----------


## Olipro

RUPPY :
Il s'agit de Crysis sur la map Gadhir, du concours de map de intel. Ouais ça change des iles paradisiaque  ::): 
Slayertom :
1280*1024, AA2x
oui j'ai testé vulcano et c'est pas celle qui rame le plus chez moi. Non ce serait plutot welcome to the jungle qui rame bien (ce qui est tout à fait normal d'un autre coté).

----------


## FUTOMAKI

_Et la tu le retourne comme une crèpe !_



Vers infini et au delà ! (à 2)

GRID je t'aime  ::wub::

----------


## RUPPY

> RUPPY :
> Il s'agit de Crysis sur la map Gadhir, du concours de map de intel. Ouais ça change des iles paradisiaque 
> Slayertom :
> 1280*1024, AA2x
> oui j'ai testé vulcano et c'est pas celle qui rame le plus chez moi. Non ce serait plutot welcome to the jungle qui rame bien (ce qui est tout à fait normal d'un autre coté).


Merci pour ta réponse  :;):  .... pinaise, ça claque  ::o:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

J'vous jure lieutenant ! Du ciel qu'elle est venue !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Hopla

----------


## --Lourd--

C'est quoi ?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

soul calibur 4

----------


## Olipro

ouille, c'est kitchissime  ::mellow::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Hopla
> 
> http://pix.nofrag.com/d/3/0/cc6084a6...19157c9ctt.jpghttp://pix.nofrag.com/4/5/e/efad4b7b...68709a80tt.jpg
> http://pix.nofrag.com/d/f/0/eade948c...ea0ce9bbtt.jpghttp://pix.nofrag.com/1/0/f/81069aaa...4836c7dett.jpg
> http://pix.nofrag.com/4/4/8/8522710f...9049157att.jpghttp://pix.nofrag.com/d/0/4/8c43f584...50ae7cf2tt.jpg


C'est moi ou les personnages ont aucun charisme ? Genre le dernier on dirait le masterchief plein de stéroïdes...

----------


## Acteon

C'est juste des perso crées grâce a l'éditeur, si les perso n'ont aucun charisme c'est la faute a metal ::P: 
Apres le kitch bah c'est le style SC qui veut ca.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est moi ou les personnages ont aucun charisme ? Genre le dernier on dirait le masterchief plein de stéroïdes...


Et puis koa encore !  ::ninja::  Mes persos ont juste la classe stou !!

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Et puis koa encore !  Mes persos ont juste la classe stou !!


Autant qu'un bol de soupe, mais ça va on t'en veux pas. On pardonne tout à un fan de Mech, en parlant de ça la poupée mecha gonflable tu l'a acheté  ::ninja::  ?

----------


## Anonyme1023

'tain Solid Snake après avoir fais Super Smash Brawl on le retrouve dans Soul Calibur 4

C'est beau Oo

----------


## Rikimaru

> C'est moi ou les personnages ont aucun charisme ? Genre le dernier on dirait le masterchief plein de stéroïdes...


Rien a voir avec Samurai Shadow  :B):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Autant qu'un bol de soupe, mais ça va on t'en veux pas. On pardonne tout à un fan de Mech, en parlant de ça la poupée mecha gonflable tu l'a acheté  ?


Quelle poupée meccha ?  ::ninja::  On t'a encore dis des choses toa !! :nerd:

----------


## Slayertom

> Quelle poupée meccha ?  On t'a encore dis des choses toa !! :nerd:


eh eh eh 
desolé, j'ai pas pu garder pour moi ton inavouable secret.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Il est sympa ce topic. Tiens comme je viens de me finir F.E.A.R. pour la 15e fois :

Voilà ce qui arrive quand on fonce tête baissée sans regarder.



On trouve de tout chez ATC.

----------


## Siona

Pas bon pour les yeux sensibles.

----------


## Lanari

Question de Noob  : 
Y a une classe Coercer sous eq1 ? Je croyais que c'était Enchanter sur eq1 et Coercer/Illusionist seulement sur eq2 ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

:B):

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Toto0o0o0o conduit :



En voici la preuve :



Et si vous ne me croyez toujours pas...



Papillon de lumière (flare) :



Kabiiiiiiiim version flare (la boule qui tombe, non ce n'est pas la lune mais une flare) :



Devinez qui c'est celui la....merci la flare derriere:

----------


## --Lourd--

> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/8...0f5043ea53.jpg


J'espère que tu l'a touché  :^_^:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Combat hardcore. Ou comment se faire pincer par la Miss Ivy

----------


## --Lourd--

Uuuumh, j'aimerais bien me faire coincer aussi  ::P: 


Je veux sortir ce cette groooootte

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Je veux sortir ce cette groooootte
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/a...a82370d077.jpg


Je vois pas où c'est...

----------


## Pluton

:^_^: 
Metal, surtout, surtout ne change rien.
Le prends surtout pas mal, au contraire je t'adore pour ça, mais à CHAQUE fois que tu balances un screen d'un de tes jeux ou mods, que ce soit HL2, Soul Caliburne, Oblivion ou n'importe quoi, je ris jusqu'au larmes, sans déconner, tes goûts en matière de gonzesses, je les juge pas, il en faut pour tout le monde, mais bordel que c'est marrant  ::): 

Merci :')

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Devinez qui c'est celui la....merci la flare derriere:
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/a7...f74743293e.jpg


J'vous ai sauvé la vie, y avait surcharge  ::ninja:: .




> Combat hardcore


Du 63EEE dans la tronche, clair que c'est hardcore.




> J'espère que tu l'a touché


Qu'est ce que j'aurais aimé.  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Metal, surtout, surtout ne change rien.
> Le prends surtout pas mal, au contraire je t'adore pour ça, mais à CHAQUE fois que tu balances un screen d'un de tes jeux ou mods, que ce soit HL2, Soul Caliburne, Oblivion ou n'importe quoi, je ris jusqu'au larmes, sans déconner, tes goûts en matière de gonzesses, je les juge pas, il en faut pour tout le monde, mais bordel que c'est marrant 
> 
> Merci :')


:D Merci, merci

----------


## lincruste

Note les trois points communs: meuf armée, cheveux bizarres (voir les mod Oblivion) et pas de sourire.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Note les trois points communs: meuf armée, cheveux bizarres (voir les mod Oblivion) et pas de sourire.


T'en a oublié 2, style japoniais et gros nibards.

----------


## Thomasorus

C'est pour ça qu'on l'aime Metal !
Encore Metal, on en veut plus ! ::P:

----------


## kayl257

Je veux réinstallé Oblivion rien que pour avoir les mm armures.
Pour SoulCal ,étonnamment, jpense que j'aurai fait direct un combat avec Ivy en ptite tenue! ::P:

----------


## francou008

Sur Mount&Blade, les morts mangent.
Normal. Ou alors ils ont attendu trop longtemps le plat de résistance.

----------


## Anonyme1023

Vu que ça parles un peu d'ArmA je me permet de posté cette petite vidéo qui m'a bien fais rire...

Sinon les gars, vous pouvez me dire (par MP ou autre) quels mods je dois installé si je me prends le jeu ? (allez y au taquet, j'ai une config de bourrin  :^_^: )

----------


## Siona

> Question de Noob  : 
> Y a une classe Coercer sous eq1 ? Je croyais que c'était Enchanter sur eq1 et Coercer/Illusionist seulement sur eq2 ?


Ouaip c'était enchanter, mais je saurais pas te dire pourquoi c'était mis coercer sur ma fiche.
C'est un vieu screen que j'avais, il a été fait après la fusion des serveurs, j'étais sur sebilis fr, j'avais réinstallé le jeu après la réactivation gratos de mon compte histoire de garder une "trace" de mon perso  :;): .

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Yaaaaaaah !!!!

----------


## Tyler Durden

bonne anniversaire metal ! 
tu veux quoi ? une ptite japonaise attachée ?  ::P:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Catz, on l'a déjà vu la vidéo. Pour les mods on verra en direct.

Tyler, hum, quel jeu?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Catz, on l'a déjà vu la vidéo. Pour les mods on verra en direct.
> 
> Tyler, hum, quel jeu?


 ::P:  t'as femme ou maman ne veut pas que tu y joue, cherche pas je ne dirai rien.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Tfaçon je proteste, ELLE NAY PAS ATTACHAY §§§  ::ninja:: 

pub mensongère tout ça..mais tant mieux  ::wub::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Toto0o0o0o conduit :
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/88...c78035c6e5.jpg
> 
> En voici la preuve :
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/88...f7f50da70f.jpg
> 
> Et si vous ne me croyez toujours pas...
> ...


 :^_^:  J'me suis bien poilé !

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Tfaçon je proteste, ELLE NAY PAS ATTACHAY §§§ 
> 
> pub mensongère tout ça..mais tant mieux


et puis c'est pas ton anniversaire !
t'étai pas etant petit du genre à ouvrir les cadeaux de ta soeur ?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

D'abord...  ::cry:: 

J'ai pas de soeur, et mon frère est plus agé que moi. Quant à mes demi frères, cette thèse ne m'a point effleuré l'esprit.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

On avait dit à totoOoOoOo d'arreter de nous taquiner avec son snipe...



Mirador :



Les canards attaquent ! on a survécu 30 secondes :



Le soleil me gêne :



Toto et son tee shirt banane, merko et son tee shirt gcmc :

----------


## Frite

Zut alors, ya pas Suba avec son gros cou et ses tongs...

----------


## Voodoonice

C'est quand même beau Arma  ::wub::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> C'est quand même beau Arma


Non.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Non.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> Non.


Si

Tiens frite, voici sub4 :

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## Frite

Qu'il est beau ce Suba.

Ce soir, c'était assaut au tracteur, suivi d'un entrainement au Beretta  ::ninja:: 

PS : Souperbe signature Blackstorm.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Entrainement au beretta ? attends  ::rolleyes:: 

Frite et moi en helico  ::wub::  



Et le fameux fight en berreta, avec en prime un voodoonice qui a freezé au dessus du feu :

----------


## Voodoonice

> Ce soir, c'était assaut au tracteur, suivi d'un entrainement au Beretta


Je confirme  ::P:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Frite qui tape des derapages au tracteur  :B):

----------


## francou008

Ca fait envie  ::wub:: .

----------


## Setzer

ce topic est vraiment un délice pour les zygomatiques!

Merci à la 7eme compagnie sur Arma  ::wub::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Pourtant je veux pas dire mais voodoonice a un vieu pc  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Cadeaux pour Pluton !!

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## kayl257

Purée, j'ai pas encore reçu SC4, mais c'est impressionnant le nombre de personnalisation possible.
Il manque le fait de pouvoir les envoyer à ses amis et ça serait parfait!

----------


## NitroG42

> Purée, j'ai pas encore reçu SC4, mais c'est impressionnant le nombre de personnalisation possible.
> Il manque le fait de pouvoir les envoyer à ses amis et ça serait parfait!


On peut, mais dans leur gueule.

Sinon metal, t'es quand même un sacré pervers !

----------


## Tyler Durden

> http://pix.nofrag.com/8/a/6/cb02f1e5...9baa7cedtt.jpghttp://pix.nofrag.com/4/d/9/7829e56c...e8c37d3ftt.jpg
> http://pix.nofrag.com/0/e/4/540086ce...0ea30460tt.jpg


  tu les montres pas après mon passage tiens ? ::siffle::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

S'il te plait metal, peux tu les mettre en 200 pixel sur le lien cpc, car la à 600 ça remplit une page....et vu qu'ils sont clickables....

----------


## gripoil

> Cadeaux pour Pluton !!
> 
> http://pix.nofrag.com/b/1/6/5ef93fb2...e48057f7tt.jpghttp://pix.nofrag.com/7/2/d/8dd2ad04...f38591bdtt.jpg
> http://pix.nofrag.com/3/9/9/7400a04b...1c539644tt.jpghttp://pix.nofrag.com/6/4/b/3710aaf3...c452c8fbtt.jpg
> http://pix.nofrag.com/e/4/4/76ec910d...13bacc7dtt.jpghttp://pix.nofrag.com/0/1/6/17d04088...370e066att.jpg
> http://pix.nofrag.com/5/d/a/78a5f973...3416f969tt.jpghttp://pix.nofrag.com/a/9/a/6dcd088b...65d27ba4tt.jpg





> Ca fait envie .


 ::ninja:: 

Non en fait trop gros les nibards! Ca devient n'importe quoi ce jeu. Surtout Ivy!

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Non en fait trop gros les nibards! Ca devient n'importe quoi ce jeu. Surtout Ivy!


La taille des nibard est aussi personnalisable, hein ^^ Tu peux bien faire une poitrine ultra plate que du super big.

----------


## Hellzed

J'aimerai bien voir la tronche des games designer de Namco Bandai. :D

En tout cas niveau faciès c'est du joli aussi, Bethesda devrait s'en inspirer.  ::P:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> S'il te plait metal, peux tu les mettre en 200 pixel sur le lien cpc, car la à 600 ça remplit une page....et vu qu'ils sont clickables....



?  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> ?


Done !

Avec une suite/récapitulatif

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Merci, ça soulage les pages  ::P:

----------


## Crusader

Surtout qu'on est dans la rubrique jeux vidéo sur pc ::rolleyes::

----------


## Voodoonice

Tin j'avais oublié celle là, Kr3v et Frite qui essais de me faire la peau en hélico, apparemment Kr3v maitrise mal le demi tour en black hawk  :^_^:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Surtout qu'on est dans la rubrique jeux vidéo sur pc


Relis le premier post, ce fil n'est pas uniquement destiné aux screens PC.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> http://pix.nofrag.com/e/6/3/98f168a5...f5193918tt.jpg
> 
> Tin j'avais oublié celle là, Kr3v et Frite qui essais de me faire la peau en hélico, apparemment Kr3v maitrise mal le demi tour en black hawk



Connard salopiaud  ::ninja::  J'essayais de foncer sur vous à l'envers pour vous buter, rien de plus  ::ninja::  Moi je tape des varial heelflip suivi d'impossible avec un helico môssieur  :B):

----------


## Sylvine

Putain, ça me fait penser que avant qu'Arma sorte j'esperais qu'ils allaient faire comme ce qu'à fait ensuite GTA IV.
Quand un hélico perd la queue il se met à tourner comme un con et part au tapis à La chute du Faucon noir (ou comme dans la vraie vie tout simplement...).
Bref un systeme où les hélicos ne passent pas instantanément de "en marche" à "pété".
Ça m'a toujours fais chier dans les jeux qu'ils fassent pas un systeme où quand l'hélico est bien amoché, mais pas trop, il commence à devenir incontrolable et parte en toupie vers le sol avec une chance pour l'equipage de s'en sortir sans trop de domages.
Dans un jeu genre BF2 ça rendrait trop bien en passager (à supposer qu'ils giclent le sytème de parachute totalement fantasiste bien sûr).

----------


## Setzer

tin les mecs une soirée sur ArmA avec vous ca a l'air mieux qu'une soirée Monty Python  ::wub::

----------


## Voodoonice

> Quand un hélico perd la queue il se met à tourner comme un con et part au tapis à La chute du Faucon noir (ou comme dans la vraie vie tout simplement...).


 ::mellow::  Ben c'est le cas  ::P: 





Frite scotché sur les réservoirs  :^_^:

----------


## Sylvine

Dans le genre chloux t'a vidéo est pas mal.
Je la lance ça marque "We're sorry, this video is no longer available" mais la vidéo se lance quand même sauf que j'ai que le son.
Il me semble en effet me souvenir qu'il y a un truc dans le genre dans Arma, mais si mes souvenirs sont bons ils n'y a aucun moyen de s'en tirer.

----------


## Setzer

le truc chelou sur sa video ce serait plutôt : ou sont passés les textures de la main du joueur?  ::mellow::

----------


## Sylvine

Bon, j'ai reussi à voir la vidéo et une autre et apparament on peut s'en tirer.
Bizarre, dans mon souvenir c'était systematiquement la mort.
Peut-être que c'est juste que les chances de s'en sortir son très minces.

----------


## Voodoonice

J'ai pris un vidéo au pif sur youtube, tout ça pour dire que c'est possible de tirer sur le rotor et que les dégâts sont localisés sur les véhicules  :;):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Relis le premier post, ce fil n'est pas uniquement destiné aux screens PC.




C'est de ça qu'il voulait parler.

Et de rien  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Ash_Crow

> http://pix.nofrag.com/7/2/d/f0ad4360...9da1cb4e7e.jpg
> 
> C'est de ça qu'il voulait parler.
> 
> Et de rien .


Certes, et ?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> tin les mecs une soirée sur ArmA avec vous ca a l'air mieux qu'une soirée Monty Python


J'aurais plutot dit "la septieme compagnie part en tourisme", mais bon, l'idée est la  :^_^:

----------


## Frite

Hier soir on aurait quasiment dit un remake de la Septième Compagnie par Uwe Boll...

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Non mais je pilote je pilote  :B): 

Je me crashe je me crashe  ::ninja::

----------


## Frite

"Vas-y tu peux avancer jte couvre tu risques rien ! ... Merde AFK téléphone !"

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ah c'est pas moi ça, j'avais plus de batterie  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Allez on passe aux combats

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Certes, et ?


Rien.

Sinon :



Ils avaient de l'espoir les ally à ce moment-là  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Mais il est si bien que ca ArmA ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Mais il est si bien que ca ArmA ?


Il est bien avec toute une fournée de mods, si tu y joue sur vanilla et solo tu va trouver ça vite chiant, sans profondeur et surtout plein de bugs.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Parle pour toi pipboy. Nous on joue en vanilla et c'est très bien.

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Rien.
> 
> Sinon :
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/0...b92f6d574b.jpg
> 
> Ils avaient de l'espoir les ally à ce moment-là .


Tu joue sur quel serveur ?

----------


## Acteon

Un petit screen de savage 2, ou quand on se met commander en pleine partie foireuse bah ca finit mal.
On voit bien 3 malphas qui vont  nous achever :^_^: 
Trois en même temps c'est rare je crois ::(:

----------


## Llyd

Voila pour le résultat d'un shoot dans le rotor arrière. Et effectivement on peut s'en sortir, en tabassant le palonnier.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Parle pour toi pipboy. Nous on joue en vanilla et c'est très bien.


Ah bon ? Pourtant la dernière j'ai entendu des truc genre "Hannn si j'avais Arma effect ça serais magnifique là" ou encore l'ajustement pour l'herbe ou FROMZ pour les sons.




> Tu joue sur quel serveur ?


Croisade Ecarlate. Corps de bataille: Nemesis.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ca reste une version vanilla, ça ne modifie en rien le gameplay. Donc avec ou sans, ça ne passe pas un jeu chiant en superbe  :;):  Ca ne fait qu'améliorer l'immersion. Et l'ajustement de l'herbe, c'etait toi saligaud de cheater  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Ca reste une version vanilla, ça ne modifie en rien le gameplay. Donc avec ou sans, ça ne passe pas un jeu chiant en superbe  Ca ne fait qu'améliorer l'immersion. Et l'ajustement de l'herbe, c'etait toi saligaud de cheater


Bien perso c'est ce que j'en pense hein, si il y aurait personne pour jouer dessus en multi ça fait longtemps que je l'aurais vendu  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ouais mais tu joues à wow, tu n'as pas conscience du bon gout  :B): 

 ::P:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Ouais mais tu joues à wow, tu n'as pas conscience du bon gout


Wo l'aut' hey, en même temps j'y jouerais pas si c'était pas gratos  ::ninja:: .

----------


## ikarad

]

----------


## Femto

> ]http://nsa02.casimages.com/img/2008/...0751356318.jpghttp://nsa02.casimages.com/img/2008/...0734324178.jpghttp://nsa02.casimages.com/img/2008/...0742237200.jpghttp://nsa02.casimages.com/img/2008/...0726594062.jpghttp://nsa02.casimages.com/img/2008/...0719626495.jpg


Excellent le circuit de Milan. Le passage où tu passes devant la cathédrale est magnifique.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> ]http://nsa02.casimages.com/img/2008/...0751356318.jpghttp://nsa02.casimages.com/img/2008/...0734324178.jpghttp://nsa02.casimages.com/img/2008/...0742237200.jpghttp://nsa02.casimages.com/img/2008/...0726594062.jpghttp://nsa02.casimages.com/img/2008/...0719626495.jpg



C'est beau... c'est Race Driver GRID* ?



*question d'un total noobzor du jeu de caisse.

----------


## Hamtarotaro

Oui c'est GRiD dommage que les screens soient en miniatures  ::(:  !

Edit: je devrais lire les petites lignes moi >_< , je retire ce que j'ai dis.

----------


## KiwiX

Après un obus mal placé. ArmA, c'est le must du réalisme  ::ninja::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

::huh::  c'est quoi ces versions étranges du jeu la ?  ::ninja::  Nous ça marche nikel  ::P:

----------


## Voodoonice

> c'est le must du réalisme


Réalisme ne veut pas dire dénué de bug  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> http://kiwix.ki.funpic.de/Forum/img/Screen/wtf!.png
> 
> Après un obus mal placé. ArmA, c'est le must du réalisme


  c'est un ovni et tu es un membre du FBI qui veut nous mettre sur une mauvaise piste en inventant des trucs farfelu !  :B):

----------


## KiwiX

> c'est un ovni et tu es un membre du FBI qui veut nous mettre sur une mauvaise piste en inventant des trucs farfelu !


Toi, t'as été voir X-Files récemment  :B): 




> c'est quoi ces versions étranges du jeu la ?  Nous ça marche nikel


Dernière version, aucun mod. Mais vu que je me suis fais allumer par un BMP juste après, j'ai rechargé la partie, le mec est mort pareil  ::ninja::  mais il ne s'est pas envolé aussi haut  ::P:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

*Baïlon Baïlon !*  ::ninja:: 

Dans la jungle vietnamienne, on y voit rien....



Oh ? 



Héhé, deux petits saligauds américains  ::P:  (le second à droite)



Ouais, dans la jungle vietnamienne, on y voit vraiment rien...  ::mellow::  (ça continue tout droit, c'est pas un rebord de map)

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

C'est quoi l'arme sur les 3 1er screens ? ça ressemble à une thompson, mais y'a une encoche en plus de l'oeilleton...

*edit* bon apparemment, j'ai rien dit... Marrant, j'ai jamais remarqué et encore moins utilisé cette encoche dans un jeu....

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ouais une thompson des années 60.

----------


## Olipro

Oui c'est une Thompson, mais dans vietcong, les développeurs n'ont pas compris comment tenir une arme. Ou alors le mec essaie de la calibrer à l'arrache à 10 fois la D.R.O. de la balle. La M16 est le meilleur exemple :

Le colt 1911 aussi :


Bon faut les excuser, c'est un des premiers jeux à proposer de l'ironsight.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

C'est vietcong 1 toi. Moi le 2. Je réinstalle le 1 après pour calmer ma déception du second.

----------


## Olipro

> C'est vietcong 1 toi. Moi le 2. Je réinstalle le 1 après pour calmer ma déception du second.


Ah pardon, je n'avais pas fait gaffe. Cependant, le problème vaut aussi pour le 2.
Ceci dit, pour Vietcong 2, ça n'est plus excusable.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Malheureusement  ::|:

----------


## Logan

Le soldat volant   ::mellow::

----------


## ikarad

> Le soldat volant 
> 
> http://imagik.fr/thumb/86770.jpeg
> 
> http://imagik.fr/thumb/86773.jpeg
> 
> http://imagik.fr/thumb/86774.jpeg


le sol est vraiment moche. c'est quoi comme jeu?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> le sol est vraiment moche. c'est quoi comme jeu?


  cod 4

----------


## KiwiX

Puisque c'est le week des soldats volants, j'ai aussi des screens sur S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (soon, je suis pas chez moi là) en plus d'ArmA  ::ninja::  

Ne me demandez pas comment je fais  ::P:

----------


## flibulin bulard

Tiens, tant qu'on est sur cod4:

En fait l'infiltration c'est facile! Suffit de se foutre a terre sous les pieds des soldats ennemis!

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Moi j'ai mon cadavre de vietcong qui fait le piquet dans l'eau  ::ninja::  Et 2 cadavres "feu d'artifice" grâce à une grenade vietcong qui nous a chopé moi et gotcha  :^_^:

----------


## DarkChépakoi

[IMG][/IMG]

Oblivion, 6h du mat', je me presse de rentrer au monastère des lames car je suis un vampire et la je vois ma fiere jument _pimprenelle_ me faire une pause stylée  :B):  ::|:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

6h du mat, le retour des ferias, elle n'en peux plus elle a trop bu  ::ninja::

----------


## Olipro

Just Trop pres de l'eau

Just encore plus trop pres de l'eau

(le pixel beige qu'on aperçoit dans la fine vitre de l'avion, c'est ma tete)

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Héhé, just cause  ::):  Je trouve l'eau de ce jeu magnifique. Et le 2eme volet ne devrait pas tarder à sortir.

----------


## Frite

> Héhé, just cause  Je trouve l'eau de ce jeu magnifique. Et le 2eme volet ne devrait pas tarder à sortir.


Il est quand même très joli et plutot fun ce jeu. Dommage qu'il n'y ait vraiment rien à faire dedans, une fois que t'as fait le couillon avec le grappin et le parachute...

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Apparement tout cela va s'arranger dans le 2.

----------


## KiwiX

Anomalie  ::mellow:: 



_"Vas-y mon pote, suis le mouv' !"_




En s'approchant, les deux ont explosés en morçeaux. Ca m'a fait économiser quelques chargeurs  :B):

----------


## Gros Con n°2

La mission la plus...grmbllll !



Le char camouflage !



Séance en blindé (bôôôô) :

 

La ville de.... paraiso ? :

  

Et corazol (screen bof mais on voit que sub4+frite+kr3v SAY LE MAL §§§)

----------


## Frite

Ouais bah c'était moi dans le camion sur la dernière, j'ai jamais pu remonter avec tous les ponts que t'avais pétés...

Sinon  ::wub::  les autres screens.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ah ben faut bien faire blocus hein  ::ninja::

----------


## Frite

Hey il reste une maison à Paraiso !!
0-0-8 
0-0-8
0-0-8
0-0-8
0-0-8

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Pffff vous vouliez même pas faire l'autre quartier de corazol et finir les quelques maisons indépendentistes du premier  ::|:

----------


## Frite

> Pffff vous vouliez même pas faire l'autre quartier de corazol et finir les quelques maisons indépendentistes du premier


Attend j'avais installé un super QG sur le port de Corazol, j'avais posté plein de défenses et de camions de munitions/carburant, et là jme suis pris 600 tonnes de napalm sur la gueule  ::(:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

C'etait pas moi, je ne fesais *que* des raids aériens.

Ce qui est déjà pas mal  ::siffle::

----------


## Marty

C'est quoi le jeu ?

ArmA je pense mais je suis pas sur.

----------


## KiwiX

> C'est quoi le jeu ?


ArmA.

----------


## Marty

> ArmA.


Okay, merci.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Petite fournée :

Peps qui croit qu'il va avoir le temps de faire pété le c4 sous le pont :


Ka-Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiim :



Bravo Frite :



Je sens qu'un shilka n'est pas loin.... :

----------


## Voodoonice

Vous avez réussi à le faire péter le pont ? ::rolleyes::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Tu as bien vu que non vu que tu étais la ^^

----------


## Voodoonice

> Tu as bien vu que non vu que tu étais la ^^


Je pensez que vous aviez retenté cette après midi  ::|:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Non, on a joué une mission à 2, c'est tout.

----------


## Graine

L'un des meilleurs topics du forum

----------


## Hamtarotaro

Voila je leve le secret sur mon nom, je suis sur que vous l'attendez avec impatiente (ou pas).

----------


## kayl257

ca ressemble vachement à un kiki!

----------


## theo_le_zombie

2 grosses feignasses  ::P: 

J'adore le Spy , l'enfoiré number one 
Pour peu qu'on soit discret

----------


## FloO

Une grenade, la structure s'effondre;
la plateforme reste inébranlable, impassible.
bof s'pas drôle en fait  ::P:

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Pas de la merde les constructions coréennes.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

On a retrouvé le mont saint michel :



Oh, douce nuit :

----------


## Olipro

::siffle::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

lol
(eb?)

----------


## kayl257

C'est quoi comme jeu?

----------


## Olipro

> lol
> (eb?)


Ideed (regard tealquesque)
kayl257 :
Europa barbarorum pour rome total war

----------


## Voodoonice

Patrouille de fin de journée 


 ::o: 



Il a neigé sur yesterday  ::rolleyes:: 



Schilka hors d'état de nuire  ::P:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Le tracteur de frite :



Le climat dans ArmA :

  

Paysages divers :

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Le tracteur de frite :
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/26...115ed77b89.jpg
> 
> Le climat dans ArmA :
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/bc...061cc500f8.jpg http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/a5...f7a0ef0663.jpg http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/4c...cacae615f4.jpg
> 
> Paysages divers :
> ...


  j'en ai marre de ce topic et de voir toujours des screens d'arma !
*mecquicommenceserieusementaregretterdelavoirreven  du*

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ben rachète le, comme moi  ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ben rachète le, comme moi


ouep j'y ai pensé mais j'hésite à cause de l'arrivée prochaine d'arma2 ou d'operation flaspoint 2, j'ai peur de l'acheter pour rien ^^'

----------


## Gros Con n°2

T'as plusieurs mois avant arma2 qui sera buggué, et 1 an avant ofp2 qui n'a rien à voir avec la série (pas les mêmes developpeurs).

----------


## Tyler Durden

> T'as plusieurs mois avant arma2 qui sera buggué, et 1 an avant ofp2 qui n'a rien à voir avec la série (pas les mêmes developpeurs).


  vu sous cet angle... jvais essayé de le trouver à prix raisonnable.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

15-20€ sans l'addon, ça va._ Non mé o lotre la hé_  ::ninja::

----------


## Krogort

20€ avec l'addon sur play.com
(je l'ai recu avant hier mais j'attend encore de recevoir le bô pc qui le fera tourner...)

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Frite l'a eu à 15€ à la fnac  ::P: 

Sinon un petit fear combat de temps en temps, y'en a qui sont chauds ? Afin de vous voir comme ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Voodoonice

Fear c'est excellent aussi, quelle boucherie  ::wub::

----------


## Jahwel

Vivement Project Origins  ::love::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Alors ? des canards sur fear combat ?  ::ninja:: 

Je l'ai reinstallé hier, miam  ::wub::

----------


## Jahwel

> Alors ? des canards sur fear comabt ? 
> 
> Je l'ai reinstallé hier, miam


Il n'y a pas le slow motion, c'est naze  ::ninja::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Si si il y est  :;):

----------


## Jahwel

> Si si il y est


En multi ?  ::mellow::  Je ne savais pas ça, tu me dira j'y ai joué à peine une heure trente, c'est un bonus à ramassé ? Par contre, j'ai le souvenir d'un jeu avec des modes de jeu extrêmement classique, et que je m'y étais vite ennuyé :s.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Y'a pleins de modes de jeu, dont dm avec ralenti, tdm avec ralenti, et ctf avec ralenti.
Après, ces modes existent sans, en plus des modes eliminations, conquete, et je ne connais pas les autres.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Alors ? des canards sur fear combat ? 
> 
> Je l'ai reinstallé hier, miam


J'ai la version gratos, j'suis prolétaire moua  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ben oui, fear combat, gros nez  ::ninja:: 

Y'a pas de version multi "payante".

----------


## Tyler Durden

et sur arma lextension queens gambit est indispensable ?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Non, c'est mieux de l'avoir, mais pas obligatoire. Pleins de canards ne l'ont pas.

----------


## XWolverine

Pas mal ce jeu de pêche (oui, je sais, je retarde)

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Aaaah, j'adore Seed of Corruption  ::rolleyes::  :

----------


## Killy

Ro la tronche de ton interface  ::mellow::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Ro la tronche de ton interface


Bha, qu'est ce qu'elle a  ::ninja::  ?

----------


## Nelfe

> Aaaah, j'adore Seed of Corruption  :
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/8...a92a16e1ac.jpg


N'empêche que vous avez presque perdu le BG (504 renforts ally, c'est un peu mort sauf si vous arrivez à Vanndar très vite)

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> N'empêche que vous avez presque perdu le BG (504 renforts ally, c'est un peu mort sauf si vous arrivez à Vanndar très vite)


En général je laisse le soin de s'occuper de Vann aux autres et je reste en défense à IB ( Glace-Sang ). Dans ce BG ils ont réussi à avoir Vann alors qu'ils nous restaient 21 renforts, ils ont dû avoir les boules  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Pourquoi les joueurs de mmorpg ils parlent pas normalement maman ?  ::cry::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Pourquoi les joueurs de mmorpg ils parlent pas normalement maman ?


T'imagine un démo en battleground dire :

Personnel hostile à 150
Je l'ai en visu, attends ordre pour lancer Immolation

:WorldofArma:

 ::ninja::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Non mais :

Ennemi, orc, 200m  ::ninja:: 

Orc is down !

Orc is history  ::P:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Non mais :
> 
> Ennemi, orc, 200m 
> 
> Orc is down !
> 
> Orc is history


Et appelé un Harrier en bois à pédales piloté par un gobelin... pourquoi pas.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ouaip.

Ou simplement dire un mage glace plutot que mage spe glace xp 12 ultra berserk !  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Ouaip.
> 
> Ou simplement dire un mage glace plutot que mage spe glace xp 12 ultra berserk !


Toi t'as jamais vu/entendu des joueurs d'EVE Online se parler  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## Gros Con n°2

J'aime pas les mmorpg et gens bizarres  ::ninja::

----------


## Olipro

> En général je laisse le soin de s'occuper de Vann aux autres et je reste en défense à IB ( Glace-Sang ). Dans ce BG ils ont réussi à avoir Vann alors qu'ils nous restaient 21 renforts, ils ont dû avoir les boules .


Traduction officielle par votre traducteur favoris wow-français.

*"*J'ai pris pour habitude de veiller à ce que mes alliés s'occupent du monastère de Vann, alors que mon armée tenait les solides remparts d'IgnyBurg (village côtier du nord de l'Irlande, dans lequel on peut apercevoir encore aujourd'hui le sang de nos ennemis trépassés emprisonné dans la glace)
Dans cette Bataille Gargantuesque, les trolls finirent par prendre Vann, alors que nos 21 000 hommes en renfort étaient sur le point de prêter larme et sang aux affrontements. Je ne donnai pas cher de leurs gonades.*"*

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Toi t'as jamais vu/entendu des joueurs d'EVE Online se parler .


Argh ! ><
Ils sont franchement mieux
Le seul moment ou ils utilisent ce genre de langage , c'est dans les grandes bastons ou on a vraiment besoin de connaitre chaque module de chaque vaisseau , donc ca peut etre fouilli 
Et puis ya aussi une ptite part de Kikkolol , mais WoW continue a décroché la palme
Je plussoie l'éxagération du langage genre "mage glace xp 12 roxxor"

----------


## FUTOMAKI

C'est officiel, je suis définitivement tombé amoureux de Mass Effect  ::wub:: 
J'ai jamais vu un jeu aussi vivant malgré tout ses petits défauts...

----------


## Anonyme1023

Ayé j'suis rentré

et j'ai ArmA en édition gold.

Maintenant j'dois me motivé à l'installé... Dur... Pfff...

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Traduction officielle par votre traducteur favoris wow-français.
> 
> *"*J'ai pris pour habitude de veiller à ce que mes alliés s'occupent du monastère de Vann, alors que mon armée tenait les solides remparts d'IgnyBurg (village côtier du nord de l'Irlande, dans lequel on peut apercevoir encore aujourd'hui le sang de nos ennemis trépassés emprisonné dans la glace)
> Dans cette Bataille Gargantuesque, les trolls finirent par prendre Vann, alors que nos 21 000 hommes en renfort étaient sur le point de prêter larme et sang aux affrontements. Je ne donnai pas cher de leurs gonades.*"*


Ah ouais bien.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Je continu dans la foulée. Graphisme tout a donf en 1860*1050 sur machine de course, hé hé...

----------


## kayl257

Putain c'est Luc Besson qui a designé les aliens?

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Comment ? Je les trouves très bien les extraterrestres moi. Ils sont pas pire que Zorg quoi... Ah comment ? C'était pas un alien Zorg ?

Merde alors  ::mellow::

----------


## kayl257

> Comment ? Je les trouves très bien les extraterrestres moi. Ils sont pas pire que Zorg quoi... Ah comment ? C'était pas un alien Zorg ?
> 
> Merde alors


J'ai jamais dit qu'il était moche (mm si légèrement ss-entendu).
J'aime bien ce que fait Besson à l'image, c'est plutot ses scenar qui sont plus enfantins...
C'est juste que la madame bleu elle ressemble fortement à la Diva

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Maintenant que tu le dis , ya quelque ptite ressemblance 
Les Krogan ont un ptit coté barbare , comme les méchants aliens dans le 5eme élément
Mais je crois que ca s'arrete la

----------


## Télo

> Je continu dans la foulée. Graphisme tout a donf en 1860*1050 sur machine de course, hé hé...
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/5...a6bf288aa3.png


Comment t'as fait pour chopper un screen de ma soldate?

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Comment t'as fait pour chopper un screen de ma soldate?


Réctification c'est MA soldate  :B):

----------


## kayl257

> Réctification c'est MA soldate


Ptet qu'il n'a pas juste un screen, mais qu'il l'a choppé pour de vrai  ::rolleyes::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Ptet qu'il n'a pas juste un screen, mais qu'il l'a choppé pour de vrai


C'est beau de rêver kayl hein ?

Et pis en plus il précise "screen" dans sa phrase d'abord

----------


## Hellzed

Eh oui Sam met du Axe pour pas transpirer

----------


## kayl257

> C'est beau de rêver kayl hein ?
> 
> Et pis en plus il précise "screen" dans sa phrase d'abord


Les militaires c'est pas trop mon trip!
C'est bien pour ça que j'ai dit "pas juste un screen"  :;):

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Les militaires c'est pas trop mon trip!
> C'est bien pour ça que j'ai dit "pas juste un screen"


Ah non mais euh ouestdoncornicar enfin c'est pas ce que je voulais dire wtf...
Ouais bon stop ca part en sucette la  :^_^: 

Sinon en passant je peux pas piffer les spies est leur pose devant l'appareil

----------


## Tyler Durden

petite partie d'arma avec des canards et petit screen histoire de faire un petit screen.

kr3v c'est bien blackstorm c'est ca ?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Non  ::huh::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Non


 :<_<:  qui est qui alors ?
j'ai jouer avec peps,kr3v,killhils,totototo et euh c'est tout je crois...

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Mais oui  ::happy2::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Mais oui


 ::(:  ::(:  ::(:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

::cry:: 

T'auras le droit de me tk à la fin d'une mission réussie  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> T'auras le droit de me tk à la fin d'une mission réussie


  jamais quoi

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Si si, on en finit ! non mais oh l'autre la hé !  ::ninja::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> petite partie d'arma avec des canards et petit screen histoire de faire un petit screen.
> 
> kr3v c'est bien blackstorm c'est ca ?


Tu utilises un mod visuel? Y'a un truc zarb avec ton screen, les couleurs semblent vachement chaudes.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Tu utilises un mod visuel? Y'a un truc zarb avec ton screen, les couleurs semblent vachement chaudes.


un peu bidouillé sous toshop.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Cheater  ::ninja::

----------


## Voodoonice

> kr3v c'est bien blackstorm c'est ca ?


Ouais c'est aussi Jean_pale  ::wacko:: 
Complètement schizophrène :^_^:

----------


## Frite

> Ouais c'est aussi Jean_pale 
> Complètement schizophrène


Vous pouvez aussi l'appeler "bordel pas l'hélico dans le hangar §§", il se reconnaitra.

----------


## Olipro

Oblivion sur les machines modernes actuelles. On peut carrément se faire plaisir au niveau de l'herbe par exemple

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Qui l'eût crut le traître ? :

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Qui l'eût crut le traître ? :


 :;):  :;):

----------


## Fox17

> Oblivion sur les machines modernes actuelles. On peut carrément se faire plaisir au niveau de l'herbe par exemple
> http://uppix.net/6/4/9/833d0431a8471...0170ca4ctt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/1/c/a/eaa000796e4e1...64445530tt.jpg


Même avant tu pouvais te faire plaisir avec de l'herbe  :B):  (je suis pas fumeur mais fallait que je la fasse ! )

edit by Johnny : non je t'assure, tu pouvais t'en passer.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

:^_^:  bien trouvé

----------


## Tyler Durden

ça c'est Blackstorm qui conduit un tank ...

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Putain...  ::mellow:: 

Fake  ::ninja::

----------


## Voodoonice

> Putain... 
> 
> Fake



 :^_^:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Owned



Avant



Après



Et le pire, c'est qu'aucune de mes DCA n'en a eu un seul  ::(:

----------


## peps

En route pour la joie...

----------


## Tyler Durden

la solitude d'un mec qui vient de prendre une balle dans le front...

----------


## Gøtcha_

*Cri du coeur*

Je veux jouer à ArmA-continuer le A-aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Frite

Personne a le screen d'**** qui s'écrase en hélico sur les 6 mecs qu'il devait venir chercher ?

----------


## FUTOMAKI

@Tyler: Je rêve ou tu t'es fait tuer par une mouette ? ::blink::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> @Tyler: Je rêve ou tu t'es fait tuer par une mouette ?


la mouette c'est moi, j'essaye de me réanimer.  :^_^:

----------


## Crusader

> Personne a le screen d'**** qui s'écrase en hélico sur les 6 mecs qu'il devait venir chercher ?


Need ce moment mythique ::o:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Non, juste l'écran noir et la liste, plus ou moins la même que lors des crash, que j'ai aussi screenshoté  ::P:

----------


## francou008



----------


## Acteon

Ah francou découvre cod4 avec son nouveau pc :^_^:

----------


## kayl257

Ah tiens c'est pas du ArmA  ::P:

----------


## francou008

> Ah francou découvre cod4 avec son nouveau pc


Je redécouvre, avant c'était beaucoup moins joli et beaucoup plus pixellisé . ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

le mec vachement concerné par la missions

le rocket jump sa marche pas dans arma...

----------


## francou008



----------


## Dark Fread

francou, 3ème screen : M'est avis que tu l'as vachement attendu, son signal  :^_^: 
Blague à part, CoD4 çay le mal.

----------


## francou008

> francou, 3ème screen : M'est avis que tu l'as vachement attendu, son signal 
> Blague à part, CoD4 çay le mal.


Rien à foutre des ordres de mon colonel, je suis un homme... LIBRE! ::o:

----------


## Dark Fread

T'as bien raison, et puis c'est bon pour les low d'attendre que le vent tombe pour tirer :naguy:

----------


## L'invité

> francou, 3ème screen : M'est avis que tu l'as vachement attendu, son signal 
> Blague à part, CoD4 çay le mal.


Ah mais j'avais pas fait gaffe sur le passage de la 3ème image...
Je comprend mieux ou Fallout 3 est allé piquer sa localisation des dégats: à ce passage j'ai tiré dans la tête du pas gentil et c'était son bras qui est tombé comme un fruit trop mur.

----------


## francou008

> Ah mais j'avais pas fait gaffe sur le passage de la 3ème image...
> Je comprend mieux ou Fallout 3 est allé piquer sa localisation des dégats: à ce passage j'ai tiré dans la tête du pas gentil et c'était son bras qui est tombé comme un fruit trop mur.


Y avait du vent, là c'était encore relativement compréhensible. Le scénar passe avant tout.  ::):

----------


## gripoil

Graphiquement dans CoD4 j'aime pas le contraste entre certains ... trucs.
Des fois y'a du post precessing de fou quand ça pète partout et tout! Des models ultra high poly zyva t'as vu!
Et des fois au mieu y'a des textures moches! ... ça fait vraiment tres bizarre parfois.

edit: (je trouve ça dans plein de jeux hein! C'est pas pour troller  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Tyler Durden

violent l'arbre !

----------


## kayl257

> violent l'arbre !


Le salaud! il est rentré dans ton avion!

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Le salaud! il est rentré dans ton avion!


  ouep maintenant que tu l'dis...

----------


## Crusader

Ils sont stylé tes screens tyler :B):

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ils sont stylé tes screens tyler


merci merci merci

----------


## Aghora

> violent l'arbre !


Tu pilotes aussi bien les avions que Blackstorm conduit les tanks  ::P: .

----------


## gripoil

J'vais p't'être acheter Armed Assault demain. Vos screenshots me font baver, et rien que le tutorial m'avait grave donné envie. Par contre j'suis une quiche en mods, j'ai jamais réussis a trouver de bons compromis (avec STALKER surtout, j'fais toujours du caca, rien me convient) alors je compte sur vous bande de gros sectaires pour me confier vos secrets!

----------


## Voodoonice

> J'vais p't'être acheter Armed Assault demain. Vos screenshots me font baver, et rien que le tutorial m'avait grave donné envie. Par contre j'suis une quiche en mods, j'ai jamais réussis a trouver de bons compromis (avec STALKER surtout, j'fais toujours du caca, rien me convient) alors je compte sur vous bande de gros sectaires pour me confier vos secrets!


go here  :;):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Maintenant sur WoW les raids c'est plutôt rare, alors quand un bon gros est lancé autant l'immortaliser :

Premier Boss Exodar :



Down :



Deuxième Boss Darnassus :



Down :



Troisième Boss Darnassus :



Down :



La prochaine fois IF et SW.

Merci à eux :

----------


## Pluton

::mellow:: 
Tain et après y'en a pour trouver que Diablo 3 ressemble à WoW !

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Tain et après y'en a pour trouver que Diablo 3 ressemble à WoW !


Ceux là ne comprendront jamais.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Tu pilotes aussi bien les avions que Blackstorm conduit les tanks .


toi tu tu...tu...

----------


## Olipro

> Tain et après y'en a pour trouver que Diablo 3 ressemble à WoW !


Je n'avais jamais vu diablo3 avant ta remarque, je suis allé voir des images. Outch, on dirait WOW vu de dessus.  ::P: 
(L'oeil nouveau du non habitué rebuté par tout jeu avec une notion d'évolution est forcément révélateur sur certains aspects)

----------


## Saumon

Découverte pour moi de Killing Floor, le mod de UT, pour patienter en attendant le mois de novembre (L4D..).Me suis bien zamusé...

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Vous noterez la présence de Bigard dans les screen juste au-dessus.

----------


## Aghora

Le nom original n'est pas mal non plus : Bigeard

----------


## skyblazer

D'ailleurs si des canards veulent se faire du Killing Floor, qu'ils remontent le topic Killing Floor, c'est bien trippant ce mod avec TS pour causer ...

----------


## Killy

Wow c'est pas seulement du pve, du pvp et des raids:



Y'a aussi du roleplay, voire des sorties roleplay où l'on (re)découvre le jeu sous un aspect vraiment unique.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

J'accroche vraiment pas à ce DMC. Mais force de constater que certains plan en jette.

----------


## Femto

> Maintenant sur WoW les raids c'est plutôt rare, alors quand un bon gros est lancé autant l'immortaliser :
> 
> Premier Boss Exodar :
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/2...c44a2b35ea.jpg
> 
> Down :
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/b...9e58c37260.jpg
> ...


Mais quel bordel!

----------


## Gøtcha_

Mon reroll Guerrier dans le Monastère Ecarlate, fait peur ce plafond, olol §

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Mais quel bordel!


Et pourtant non, y a pire  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Gøtcha_

Cf Brutallus à Sunwell, 25 personnes devant une vitre qui explose, des flammes et tout  ::lol::

----------


## francou008



----------


## Anonyme1023

Y'a personne qui a pris des screens de la soirée ArmA d'hier ?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Si, peut être, ché pas.

edit : ah si, j'en ai pris  :^_^:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Crusader est un gland ne sachant pas décoller :


Toto0o0o0o est un gland ne sachant pas faire de respawn de vehicules :


En plus il fait des avions camionophiles :


La ghillie, c'est genial


Paysage :


Je me suis crachay:


Paysage2:

----------


## Anonyme1023

Merci pour le "Je me suis crachay" ou je perd toute crédibilitée...

----------


## Gros Con n°2

En même temps tu l'as cherché, joueur de wow.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Merci pour le "Je me suis crachay" ou je perd toute crédibilitée...


 :^_^:  :^_^:

----------


## Crusader

Pas plus de  screens des multiples crash de BlackStorm alias je sait pas atterir sans faire exploser mon engin en Little Bird ::blink::  :;):

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Si tu savais...j'ai filtré tes screens toi, c'est limité par post.

Pwnd !  ::P:

----------


## Aghora

De toute façon Blackstorm, tu sais pas conduire un tank alors la ramènes pas  ::P:   :^_^:  !

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Je sais conduire un tank, mais j'avais essayé un jump  ::P:

----------


## Aghora

Bah voilà, tu sauras qu'il faut jamais essayer un jump avec un Abrams. Maintenant tu sais conduire  ::P: .

----------


## Anonyme1023

Hier, alors qu'on faisait tous héroïquement la mission, Monsieur Black s'amusait à essayé de se "poser" avec l'hélico... C'était marrant à voir

----------


## Gros Con n°2

La mission on l'avait déjà réussi, alors bon...

----------


## Aghora

Vous voulez pas vous créer un topic spécial "La 7e compagnie dans ARMA", histoire que tout le monde puisse venir se moquer...euh admirer vos grands exploits ? !  :^_^:

----------


## Tyler Durden

faudrait renommé le topic "petite preview d'arma"  il sert plus a rien au pire.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Exact. Auteur, renomme de suite !

----------


## skyblazer

C'est du bot novice en instagib, mais quand même c'est une fierté personnelle  ::P:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

C'est unreal, NOOB !

----------


## FUTOMAKI

go Q3 n00b !

Et toujours DMC4, que je peux plus piffer sauf les cinématiques. Je comprend pas...

----------


## eMKa

D'autres screens d'*ArmA* (petite soirée) :



Magnifique crash *[le feu au milieu là]* (sans doute KreV) :




Passage en avion de Toto (niaaonnnnnnnnnn....) :

----------


## --Lourd--

Nan c'était moi. Toto il courait après le sien.

----------


## Ataxia

> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/a...f36ba24987.jpg


Mais les soldats se mettent vraiment sur les "bancs" au bord de l'hélico en réalité ::blink:: 

Déjà que j'ai jamais compris comment ils faisaient pour ne pas tomber d'un blackhawk (ou les hélicos "ouverts" en général). :^_^:

----------


## Saumon

> Mais les soldats se mettent vraiment sur les "bancs" au bord de l'hélico en réalité
> 
> Déjà que j'ai jamais compris comment ils faisaient pour ne pas tomber d'un blackhawk (ou les hélicos "ouverts" en général).


/summon Lourd

----------


## NitroG42

> go Q3 n00b !
> 
> Et toujours DMC4, que je peux plus piffer sauf les cinématiques. Je comprend pas...
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/3...b0eef0bdbf.png


C'est normal, DMC ferai sans doute un très bon film, enfin un truc bien bourrin marrant à regarder.
A jouer, c'est atroce.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

EMKA tu ne joues pas en tres elevé. Voila, il fallait le dire. Ca se voit direct. Mais avec une 8800 gts 320 mo, ça n'etonne personne.

----------


## Sylvine

> Mais les soldats se mettent vraiment sur les "bancs" au bord de l'hélico en réalité
> 
> Déjà que j'ai jamais compris comment ils faisaient pour ne pas tomber d'un blackhawk (ou les hélicos "ouverts" en général).



Mais je crois qu'ils sont attachés.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Quel problème  ::rolleyes::

----------


## --Lourd--

Systèmes de fixation. heureusement d'ailleurs.

----------


## Sylvine

> Systèmes de fixation. heureusement d'ailleurs.


 Nan mais les vrais pros ils s'en servent pas, et ils restent debout sur le patin.
 :B):

----------


## skyblazer

> C'est unreal, NOOB !


Bah ouais c'est unreal, mais de l'instagib il n'y en a pas de vraiment bien sur Quake 3. De plus, je n'avais pas Quake 3 durant ces vacances. Seulement UT 2k4.

Et d'ailleurs en voici une deuxième, que j'ai faite dans des conditions à la con, c'est à dire : je jouais exclusiment à la main droite, sur un portable (donc avec un trackpad, heuresement), je visais avec le pouce, je tirais avec shift, et j'utilisait oklm pour me déplacer et i pour sauter. C'est faisable après un temps d'adaptation  ::):

----------


## --Lourd--

> Nan mais les vrais pros ils s'en servent pas, et ils restent debout sur le patin.


C'est évident

----------


## eMKa

> EMKA tu ne joues pas en tres elevé. Voila, il fallait le dire. Ca se voit direct. Mais avec une 8800 gts 320 mo, ça n'etonne personne.


Voilà ca c'est dit : http://tof.canardplus.com/show/b7965...573b12f94.html

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Mais je crois qu'ils sont attachés.


La fameuse technique du "bouclier humain"  ::P: 
avec un peu de chance une roquette ne deglingueras pas trop l'helico
Par contre faudra prévoir huit cerceuil par soldat

PS : N'empeche depuis le temps que vous mettez des screen , je me dit qu'entre les véhicules , les positions , et la stratégie , ArmA ca doit dépoté sévere

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> Voilà ca c'est dit : http://tof.canardplus.com/show/b7965...573b12f94.html


C'est pas à fond ça  ::P:  Normalement, tu as très elevé partout, sauf au sang. Et AA va plus loin. Et distance de vue 10km. Mais bon, je prostate ! Je me crashe pas en helico moi  :B):  (du moins, c'est rare)

----------


## ikarad

grid


sega rally

----------


## ikarad

autres screens de sega rally
]

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Je découvre Condemned.



Et franchement y jouer sans réticule apporte énormément à l'ambiance déjà énorme.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Déjà y jouer au flingue est une erreur de ta part. Sauf si tu es au début, comme le montrerait le screenshot  ::P:

----------


## gripoil

Dark Forces II.

Sur l'eeePC, j'adore les acteurs dans les vidéos, qui jouent soit en face de mecs déguisés, sans en face d'un truc collé en 3D.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Ouah la tronche de Kyle Katarn !  ::mellow::

----------


## Aghora

Ah les souvenirs !!! Je l'avais eu à Noël  ::wub::  !

----------


## bixente

Les vidéos de Jedi Knight avaient quand même la classe.

Surtout comparé à Jedi Outcast et Jedi Academy avec leurs cut-scenes minables, faites avec un moteur de Q3 pas vraiment fait pour. 

C'était mieux avant, bordel  ::(:

----------


## gripoil

> Surtout comparé à Jedi Outcast et Jedi Academy avec leurs cut-scenes minables, faites avec un moteur de Q3 pas vraiment fait pour.


Ouaip ils ont essayé de faire un truc super beau. Avec des ombres portés sur les visages et tout. Et du coup c'est très artificiel.

J'aime vraiment pas les jeux trop gourmand en nouvelle technologies et qui les exploitent mal.
Ca me rappelle les premiers jeux en 3D avec des environnments completement vides comparés a ceux en 2D. "Mais putain c'est de la 3D on s'en fou on est dans le futur les mecs!"

(N'empeche que Jedi Knight 2 ça reste un jeu génial hein!)

----------


## Sylvine

> Ca me rappelle les premiers jeux en 3D avec des environnments completement vides comparés a ceux en 2D. "Mais putain c'est de la 3D on s'en fou on est dans le futur les mecs!"


 Ouais enfin, comme disais mon prof de math, il faut d'abord apprendre à marcher avant de courir, si ils avaient pas commencé un jour ou l'autre à faire de la 3D, même moche, on serait toujours à triper sur space invaders (oui je sais, y'a eu des jeux entre space invaders et l'apartition de la 3D).

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Des screeneuuuh !!

----------


## gripoil

> Ouais enfin, comme disais mon prof de math, il faut d'abord apprendre à marcher avant de courir, si ils avaient pas commencé un jour ou l'autre à faire de la 3D, même moche, on serait toujours à triper sur space invaders (oui je sais, y'a eu des jeux entre space invaders et l'apartition de la 3D).


 :^_^:  Non je critiquais surtout l'esprit du "on s'en fou c'est trop classe on le met même si ça fait moche"

Des fois c'est pas indispensable. Mais bon chut, JK2 c'est loin d'être le meilleur exemple en plus.




> Des screeneuuuh !!
> 
> http://pix.nofrag.com/f/0/a/f6b3d8ca...a51d2736tt.jpg
> http://pix.nofrag.com/9/5/3/3c48d445...147f04dbtt.jpg
> http://pix.nofrag.com/9/4/a/62cf007d...bcd0e4a7tt.jpg
> http://pix.nofrag.com/e/a/2/a753e5d1...f369f033tt.jpg


Ca renforce grave les préjugés pourris que j'ai vis a vis des game designers japonais.  ::ninja::

----------


## Pluton

> Ca renforce grave les préjugés pourris que j'ai vis a vis des game designers japonais.


Moi ça renforce aussi les préjugés que j'ai sur les goûts de MetalDestroyer  ::ninja:: 
Plus moulante la combi, on voit le clitoris, déjà qu'on a un bel aperçu des lèvres...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Moi ça renforce aussi les préjugés que j'ai sur les goûts de MetalDestroyer 
> Plus moulante la combi, on voit le clitoris, déjà qu'on a un bel aperçu des lèvres...


 :B):  ::P: h34r: ::love::

----------


## --Lourd--

Ahah, metal is back  ::lol::

----------


## Pluton

> Ahah, metal is back


Et il est en forme !

----------


## Sk-flown

> Moi ça renforce aussi les préjugés que j'ai sur les goûts de MetalDestroyer 
> Plus moulante la combi, on voit le clitoris, déjà qu'on a un bel aperçu des lèvres...

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Ahah, metal is back


Ouais et son flot de babes avec...  ::|: 




 :;):

----------


## Hellzed

Mmh le bump mapping sur les combis en latex j'adore.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Deux jeux cette fois ci !

 

    

Non, ce n'est PAS moche !

edit: oh putain la forme des images quoi  ::ninja::  Mais je laisse, un tel hasard ça se delete pas  :B):

----------


## --Lourd--

C'est moche  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Frypolar

> Deux jeux cette fois ci !
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/e0...e734076f07.jpg 
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/2f...b25eea23a3.jpg http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/76...9feabbb35c.jpg http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/63...02e3a61df3.jpg http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/3d...bce8d01a29.jpg http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/e1...bd5f1b89a2.jpg
> 
> Non, ce n'est PAS moche !
> 
> edit: oh putain la forme des images quoi  Mais je laisse, un tel hasard ça se delete pas


Fallen Empire ? j'ai testé après t'avoir vu en parler, c'est sympatoche, rien à faire ? hop ! on ouvre firefox et c'est parti !

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Perso j'y joue comme un vrai jeu, pas comme un bouche trou  ::P: 

Non ! C'est pas moche t'entends !

----------


## Frypolar

> Perso j'y joue comme un vrai jeu, pas comme un bouche trou 
> 
> Non ! C'est pas moche t'entends !


mon pc a une config bof et c'est un laptop, doublement bof donc  ::|:  Je peux même pas jouer à ArmA, j'arrive pas à voir au delà de 100m  ::XD::  donc non, Legions, c'est pas moche ^^

----------


## Skouatteur

> C'est moche h34r:
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/5...b719252289.jpg


Le jeu? GRAW?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Arma.

----------


## Frite

> C'est moche h34r:
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/5...b719252289.jpg


Pting j'avais même pas reconnu avec ton camion de mods... Dégage !  ::ninja::

----------


## --Lourd--

> Pting j'avais même pas reconnu avec ton camion de mods... Dégage !


low  ::ninja::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Quels mods moches !  ::ninja::

----------


## bixente

> Ca renforce grave les préjugés pourris que j'ai vis a vis des game designers japonais.


Non, c'est juste Kojima qui est un gros pervers : les poses très "sex" des 4 "beauties" et le nombre incalculable de gros plans sur poitrines et fessiers des personnages féminins dans le jeu sont sans équivoques.

----------


## Anonyme1023

Et la position du cockpit dans Zone Of The Enders aussi, ça l'a fais "rire"

Quel gamin ce petit Kojima !  ::ninja::

----------


## Hellzed



----------


## elpaulo

Ca me fait penser à une ex.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ca me fait penser à une ex.


beeeuuuaaarrggg

----------


## elpaulo

> beeeuuuaaarrggg


Mouais. beeeuuuaaarrggg. C'est tout à fait ca.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Mouais. beeeuuuaaarrggg. C'est tout à fait ca.


  avec les boutons sur les cotés et tout ?

----------


## elpaulo

> avec les boutons sur les cotés et tout ?


La totale mon pauvre.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Stop.

----------


## elpaulo

C'est déja fait, on est pas allé plus loin.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> La totale mon pauvre.

----------


## Hellzed

Allez pour vous rendre l'appétit

----------


## gripoil

> Allez pour vous rendre l'appétit
> http://www.---------.com/uploads/Hit...4-53009430.jpg


Ca serait bien que je reessaye de passer cette mission.  ::ninja::

----------


## ikarad

pour les fans de flatout 2 (1600*1200 aa8x aniso 16x)

----------


## Olipro

Bon allez, j'ose :






Je dois en avoir d'autres comme ça, mais je ne retrouve plus les screens.
(splinter cell 3 pour les survivants de la dernière mission lunaire sur 5 ans)

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Euh ok mais c'est quel jeu ?  ::ninja:: 

edit: bon ca me fait penser a Splinter Cell mais comme je peux pas piffer cette chose je vais me retenir de le descendre en flamme...

----------


## Hellzed

C'est Chaos Theory non ?

Edit: il l'a marqué ensuite  ::P:

----------


## skyblazer

Bin en même temps quand il écrit "Splinter Cell 3", il y en a pas 40. C'est donc Chaos Theory.

----------


## gripoil

Splinter Cell 1 et 3.

Deux jeux que j'ai fini... Ah ... c'était le bon temps quand je finissais des jeux.
Sinon bravo pour ces skillz de oufz0rz ! On dirait un compte rendu de mission d'Hitman.

----------


## Anonyme1023

Splinter Cell 1 je le faisais tout le temps quand j'allais en vendée avec ma PS2. Maintenant y'a le net là bas et j'ai lacher prise

Quand au 3, très bon souvenir aussi, mais jamais eu le courage de le refaire... ET le quatre il m'interessait mais j'ai la flemme de me remettre dans le bain...

----------


## ElGato

> le quatre il m'interessait mais j'ai la flemme de me remettre dans le bain...


Il est un bon cran en-dessous de ses prédécesseurs, je l'ai fini plus ou moins récemment et j'avais été assez déçu.
C'est dommage parce qu'il y a toujours autant d'idées (mission sur un paquebot...)

----------


## Olipro

> Splinter Cell 1 je le faisais tout le temps quand j'allais en vendée avec ma PS2. Maintenant y'a le net là bas et j'ai lacher prise


Dis carrément que c'est le moyen-âge par chez moi ! Bon d'accord ça l'est. 
Un peu.  ::P:

----------


## Nicouse

BBQ de zombies dans HL2, dans le cimetière de Ravenholm avec Father Grigori :D

----------


## gripoil

> BBQ de zombies dans HL2, dans le cimetière de Ravenholm avec Father Grigori :D
> 
> http://www.nicouzouf.com/images/games/halflife2/big.jpg


Ca fait un temps fou que j'ai pas vu un screenshots d'un jeu source en anglais!  ::wub:: 

Ca fait plaisir de voir que des gens ont encore du gout.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nicouse

C'est quoi le français ?  ::blink::

----------


## Crusader

> Ca fait un temps fou que j'ai pas vu un screenshots d'un jeu source en anglais! 
> 
> Ca fait plaisir de voir que des gens ont encore du gout.


 ::(: 

J'espere que c'est une blague

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Laisse, c'est son coté "élitiste" (lol)  :;):

----------


## Morgoth

Je plussoie Gripoil.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Ben, la plupart des traductions en français sont mauvaises, et je ne parle pas des doublages (Imoen en Français... :traumatisme: )

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Et mafia vous l'avez joué en tchèque peut être ?

----------


## Nicouse

Oui, pas toi ?

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Et mafia vous l'avez joué en tchèque peut être ?


Most random comment of the year.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Bien sur.




> Most random comment of the year.


Euh...non. La traduction française de mafia est la meilleure. La version anglaise est en deça.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

"le plupart: La plus grande partie, le plus grand nombre"
Sinon, oui toutes les parties de Mafia que j'ai faites, je les ai faites en Tcheque
En Swahili aussi, et en Bas Saxon également.

----------


## skyblazer

Mafia en anglais, c'est du bonheur en barre. Les voix des personnages sont plutôt convaincantes.

Mais Imoen en Fr, je suis pas sûr que ce soit dû exclusivement à la VF. La VO est très moyenne aussi.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Quoi ?
Y'a rien à voir avec la voix de la VO.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Je trouve la voix de tommy pas assez rauque, comparé à la version française où sa voix rend bien. C'est un homme tommy, un vrai !  ::P: 

Sidus, t'as oublié en hindi, noob.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Bon, ben "quelque soit la langue, quelque soit la partie de Mafia que j'ai faite, j'ai fait cette partie dans cette langue"
Voilà.

----------


## Leybi

> Ben, la plupart des traductions en français sont mauvaises, et je ne parle pas des doublages (Imoen en Français... :traumatisme: )


Faut arrêter de faire une généralité, les jeux Valve sont super bien traduit (Portal...).
Et Imoen est bien traduite, elle est juste intrinsèquement ultra-chiante.

----------


## Crusader

> Ben, la plupart des traductions en français sont mauvaises, et je ne parle pas des doublages (Imoen en Français... :traumatisme: )


Mouais, ca me soule un peu de voir les mecs cracher a longueur de temps sur les doublages francais, a force de voir ces doublages critiqués, les éditeurs vont meme plus prendre la peine de doubler le jeu. 

Arettez avec vos  " les voix anglaises sont carrément meilleurs", de un c'est pas toujours le cas, de deux c'est purement subjectif, et de trois c'est carrément sectaire .

Moi j'ai kiffé les voix francaises de certains jeux, Fear, Doom3, Baldur's Gate II, Syberia, Secret Files, Stronghold

Ca fait de moi un mec qui a moins de gout que vous  ::blink:: 

Franchement autant sur certains jeux évident style cs ou les voix fr sont horribles ok, autant cracher sur tous les doublages de la game steam et sur les doublages francais en général, c'est du n'importe quoi.

----------


## Nicouse

Pour ma part je préfère jouer en anglais si possible, on a moins de surprise (mauvaise) pour les doublages.

Enfin quoique. Mon souvenir le plus drôle de doublage foiré, c'est le personnage de Nico dans Broken Sword 3. J'ai joué au jeu en anglais et Nico est censé être une française. Bonjour le sale accent français. Je me souviens surtout d'une insulte que Nico lance à une des ennemies dans le jeu (une tueuse à gages). A un moment elle lui lance "Salope" dans une cinématique. Sauf que le doublage donne "Seulopeu"... Comme ça, ça rend pas bien mais quand on l'entend c'est assez spécial.
Dans un cas comme celui-là effectivement, l'argument de la VO est mis à mal.




> Mouais, ca me soule un peu de voir les mecs cracher a longueur de temps sur les doublages francais, a force de voir ces doublages critiqués, les éditeurs vont meme plus prendre la peine de doubler le jeu. 
> 
> Arettez avec vos " les voix anglaises sont carrément meilleurs", de un c'est pas toujours le cas, de deux c'est purement subjectif, et de trois c'est carrément sectaire .
> 
> Moi j'ai kiffé les voix francaises de certains jeux, Fear, Doom3, Baldur's Gate II, Syberia, Secret Files, Stronghold
> 
> Ca fait de moi un mec qui a moins de gout que vous 
> 
> Franchement autant sur certains jeux évident style cs ou les voix fr sont horribles ok, autant cracher sur tous les doublages de la game steam et sur les doublages francais en général, c'est du n'importe quoi.


Syberia avec la voix française de Sandra Bullock  ::o:  (y'avait un sticker sur la boîte), comme dans le 1er Tomb Raider, voix qu'on n'entendait que dans le tutorial et plus du tout ensuite, quelle arnaque  ::P:  (hors cinématiques bien sûr).
Et puis Syberia c'est un jeu français donc il vaut mieux pour lui que le doublage soit bien réussi dans sa langue d'origine, sinon c'est moche.

C'est pas tant que les voix anglaises soient meilleures, mais au moins le lipsync lui il colle quand c'est la VO. Et personnellement c'est un truc que je ne supportais pas dans les films, et dans les jeux depuis que le lipsync existe, d'avoir les mouvements des lèvres décorrélés des paroles.
Et puis une oeuvre c'est toujours plus proche de la vision originale de la voir dans sa langue d'origine que dans une traduction qui peut être de plus ou moins bonne qualité.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Moi j'ai kiffé les voix francaises de certains jeux:  Baldur's Gate II,


Quoi ?
Un jeu traduit à l'arrache par des types n'ayant même pas pris la peine de se renseigner un minimum sur le truc sur lequel ils bossent, ce qui donait des trucs navrant genre Lilarcor, l'épée à deux mains qui parle qui te dit "ça serait super si tu pouvais me manier à deux mains" ? Alors que n'importe quel mec qui a feuilleté 10 secondes un bouquin d'AD&D aura rétabli que la VO parle de dual wield (et que n'importe quel mec qui ne l'a pas fait est quand même assez intelligent pour se rendre compte que cette traduction est évidemment pas la bonne) ? 

Et, bordel, Imoen, quoi...

----------


## Pluton

> Moi j'ai kiffé les voix francaises de certains jeux, Fear, Doom3, Baldur's Gate II, Syberia, Secret Files, Stronghold
> 
> Ca fait de moi un mec qui a moins de gout que vous


Bah carrément ouais, c'est un peu comme si tu trouvais que la Star ac' sort des trucs écoutables.
Tain BG2 j'ai arrêté d'y jouer au chapitre 2 en grande partie parce que j'avais la VF.
Après l'avoir installé avec les voix en anglais j'ai pu reprendre ma partie avec plaisir.

----------


## Nicouse

Tiens et voilà un crinshotte d'un jeu qui ne se joue pas autrement qu'en VO anglaise !






> Bah carrément ouais, c'est un peu comme si tu trouvais que la Star ac' sort des trucs écoutables.
> Tain BG2 j'ai arrêté d'y jouer au chapitre 2 en grande partie parce que j'avais la VF.
> Après l'avoir installé avec les voix en anglais j'ai pu reprendre ma partie avec plaisir.


élitisme branlette !  ::P:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Quoi ?
> Un jeu traduit à l'arrache


La traduction et le doublage, c'est pas la même chose. La femme qui double Jaheira en français dans le II est excellente (et à mille lieues de celle du 1er...)

Après de manière générale, je ne mettrais pas BG II comme un exemple de bon doublage français... Trop inégal.

----------


## Pluton

> élitisme branlette !


Moué. J'avais gardé les textes en VF.

----------


## Crusader

> Quoi ?
> Un jeu traduit à l'arrache par des types n'ayant même pas pris la peine de se renseigner un minimum sur le truc sur lequel ils bossent, ce qui donait des trucs navrant genre Lilarcor, l'épée à deux mains qui parle qui te dit "ça serait super si tu pouvais me manier à deux mains" ? Alors que n'importe quel mec qui a feuilleté 10 secondes un bouquin d'AD&D aura rétabli que la VO parle de dual wield (et que n'importe quel mec qui ne l'a pas fait est quand même assez intelligent pour se rendre compte que cette traduction est évidemment pas la bonne) ? 
> 
> Et, bordel, Imoen, quoi...


Qu'est ce que tu t'en balance de ces détails quand tu joue sérieux.

Et j'ai kiffé la voix d'Imoen, un peu niaise, mais ca lui donnait un coté attachant. On est pas obligé d'aimer les meme voix. La voix de Jaheira, ou encore celle de Minsk , je 'aimait vraiment perso  ::wub:: 

Et puis ok Syberia c'était francais, mais n'empeche que les voix étaient sacrément réussis je trouvais. 
On a quand meme une sacré chance d'avoir quasi tous nos jeux traduits et certains crachent encore dessus. Y'a décidément un truc que je ne comprendrai jamais.
Faut comprendre que y'en a un paquet qui pigent quedale au jeu si celui ci est pas en francais, ne serait ce que par respect pour eux, on est pas obligé  de prendre de haut toutes les versions francaises qu'on voit .

----------


## Nicouse

> Moué. J'avais gardé les textes en VF.


Non, mais pour les doublages je comprends.




> Qu'est ce que tu t'en balance de ces détails quand tu joue sérieux.
> 
> Et j'ai kiffé la voix d'Imoen, un peu niaise, mais ca lui donnait un coté attachant. On est pas obligé d'aimer les meme voix. La voix de Jaheira, ou encore celle de Minsk , je 'aimait vraiment perso 
> 
> Et puis ok Syberia c'était francais, mais n'empeche que les voix étaient sacrément réussis je trouvais. 
> On a quand meme une sacré chance d'avoir quasi tous nos jeux traduits et certains crachent encore dessus. Y'a décidément un truc que je ne comprendrai jamais.
> Faut comprendre que y'en a un paquet qui pigent quedale au jeu si celui ci est pas en francais, ne serait ce que par respect pour eux, on est pas obligé de prendre de haut toutes les versions francaises qu'on voit .


On est sur le forum de CanardPC ou on l'est pas  :;):

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Et j'ai kiffé la voix d'Imoen, un peu niaise, mais ca lui donnait un coté attachant. On est pas obligé d'aimer les meme voix. La voix de Jaheira, ou encore celle de Minsk , je 'aimait vraiment perso


Attaque, Bouh, ATTAQUE  ::o: 




> Faut comprendre que y'en a un paquet qui pigent quedale au jeu si celui ci est pas en francais, ne serait ce que par respect pour eux, on est pas obligé  de prendre de haut toutes les versions francaises qu'on voit .


Faut voir. On peut aussi vouloir de _meilleures_ versions françaises.

----------


## Pluton

> Qu'est ce que tu t'en balance de ces détails quand tu joue sérieux.
> 
> Et j'ai kiffé la voix d'Imoen, un peu niaise, mais ca lui donnait un coté attachant. On est pas obligé d'aimer les meme voix. La voix de Jaheira, ou encore celle de Minsk , je 'aimait vraiment perso 
> 
> Et puis ok Syberia c'était francais, mais n'empeche que les voix étaient sacrément réussis je trouvais. 
> On a quand meme une sacré chance d'avoir quasi tous nos jeux traduits et certains crachent encore dessus. Y'a décidément un truc que je ne comprendrai jamais.
> Faut comprendre que y'en a un paquet qui pigent quedale au jeu si celui ci est pas en francais, ne serait ce que par respect pour eux, on est pas obligé  de prendre de haut toutes les versions francaises qu'on voit .


Attends y'a un truc que t'as pas pigé là : on paye pour les jeux, donc on paye aussi pour un doublage, c'est pas sensé être des trucs amateurs faits à l'arrache juste pour nos beaux yeux.
Imoen non seulement elle a une voix de merde (bon, t'as le droit d'aimer), mais en plus on voit bien que c'est traduit sans connaissance du jeu, des règles, de l'ambiance, c'est déclamé n'importe comment.
Alors oui BG2 c'est bien, mais non c'est pas bien doublé en fr.

On dit pas qu'on veut que les studios arrêtent de faire les traductions, on veut juste qu'elles soient bien faites. C'est pas une fleur qu'on nous fait, c'est normal de devoir traduire un jeu ou un film !
En attendant, quand la Vf est trop nulle et quand on peut lire ou écouter de l'anglais, on s'en prive pas, c'est pas de l'élitisme.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Avant d'aller plus loin : est-ce qu'un modo pourrait scinder les derniers posts vers un topic du doublage dans les jeux SVP ?

----------


## Nicouse

Sous réserve que le jeu acheté permette de choisir la langue des dialogues ce qui n'est malheureusement pas toujours le cas.

----------


## Pluton

Et en plus ça fait bosser son anglais.

----------


## gripoil

Putain j'ai lancé une polémique sur les VF/VO.

Je parlais exclusivement des jeux source engine. Toutes ces VF a chier qui donnent même pas l'idée d'installer steam en français. Entre CSS, TF2, et les HL².

Apres je dis pas y'a des bonnes VF. J'voulais pas faire de caca boudin! Repostez vites de screenshots ça va être ma faute j'vais me faire taper.  ::cry::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> La traduction et le doublage, c'est pas la même chose. .


Sans blague.Sauf qu'à l'origine on parlait des deux.




> Qu'est ce que tu t'en balance de ces détails quand tu joue sérieux.


"Qu'est ce que tu t'en balances de ces détails qui te foutent toute l'ambiance en l'air quand tu joue sérieux"
Je trouve cette phrase... hmm... illogique... :spock:

----------


## Sikamiko

> Et j'ai kiffé la voix d'Imoen, un peu niaise, mais ca lui donnait un coté attachant.


http://www.baldursgateworld.com/laco...kid=144&page=1

Arg, t'énerve pas!

J'ai bien du faire une dizaine de partie de baldur's gate, et à chaque fois elle me rattrapais à la sortie de chateau-suif avec son "hé, c'est moi, Imoen", j'ai jamais pus la prendre avec moi.

----------


## Pluton

> http://www.baldursgateworld.com/laco...kid=144&page=1


 ::o:  Ah ouais quand même. Et c'est du "détail" qui te saute quand même à la figure à chaque fois que tu sélectionne le perso/attaque etc...

----------


## Aghora

Pfff, amateurs! 

Vous vous plaignez du doublage de Baldur's Gate 1, mais on voit que vous n'avez jamais écouté les doublages de Spellforce  :^_^: !

----------


## Ash_Crow

Le pire que j'ai vu en matière de doublages pourri, c'est les voix dans _Yakuza_. Punaise, pourquoi ils ont repris les voix américaine et leurs "Fuck you, Motherfucker" dans la VF, plutôt que les voix japonaises...  ::(:

----------


## gripoil

Ah les vielles cinématiques c'est mon trip en ce moment. Dungeon keeper 1.
J'vous dis pas la galère pour capturer une video .SMK (ancêtre du .BIK je penses).

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Bon allez, j'ose :
> http://adhocc.free.fr/olipro/images/scores/batterie.jpg
> 
> http://adhocc.free.fr/olipro/images/scores/hokaido.jpg
> 
> http://adhocc.free.fr/olipro/images/...isplace100.JPG
> 
> Je dois en avoir d'autres comme ça, mais je ne retrouve plus les screens.
> (splinter cell 3 pour les survivants de la dernière mission lunaire sur 5 ans)


Même en expert c'est possible, trop simple ce jeu  ::|: .

----------


## Olipro

> Même en expert c'est possible, trop simple ce jeu .


Mais je joue en expert.  ::|: 
Seulement, j'attends à voir de la part de d'autres, parce que j'ai eu des moments bien chauds joués au pixel près pour frôler de peu quelques ennemis alors qu'une lumière allait se rallumer dans 2 secondes.
Enfin peut être que certains considèrent cela comme simple, et que je dois revoir ma notion du mot difficulté.

----------


## Tyler Durden

"quand on saute d'un toit il ne faut pas s'étonner de s'écraser sur un trottoir" mec qui à perdu la vie dans arma.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Devil May Cry 4, le jeu est bof ( j'ai même pris une save avec tout de débloquer pour me faire croire que j'suis un pro ) mais les cinématiques sont magnifiques, j'admet :

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Le super helico que me montrait nonok (mais va la, tout droit la, y'a un helico ! La ! oui la ! sur le sable !)


 ::P:

----------


## Frite

Bah ya un UH-60 en plein milieu de ton image, t'as du caca dans les yeux...

----------


## Hellzed

L'éveil

Barbec'

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> L'éveil
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/9...e06fd07927.jpg


Oulah c'est ou dans la campagne solo ça ?  ::huh:: 

@Mr. Pipboy, bienvenu au club...

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Oulah c'est ou dans la campagne solo ça ?


Vaisseau Alien qui s'ouvre avec le général koko devant.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Ah ouais  ::o: 

Sinon, ca chauffe dans Mass Effect




Et tant que j'y suis je post des méga spoilers made in DMC4. Zetes prévenus.  ::w00t:: 

Let's Rock !

Not Safe For Work Soft 1

Not Safe For Work Soft 2

Etdites: ca marche.

----------


## --Lourd--

Excellent ce screen. Mais je me souviens pas de cette cinématique.

----------


## LetoII

> Excellent ce screen. Mais je me souviens pas de cette cinématique.


Si je me tompe pas 

Spoiler Alert! 


c'est quand on croise Saren sur Virmir

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Oui c'est bien ça, d'ailleurs j'ai d'autres screen sympa de ce passage à prendre.

----------


## Hellzed

Et les images de DMC tu les as débloqué comment ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Et les images de DMC tu les as débloqué comment ?


Doux Jésus.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Toi non plus t'as pas envie de savoir  ::ninja::

----------


## Hellzed

J'ai fini le jeu et j'ai jamais vu ça.  ::(:

----------


## Nilsou

Screenshots pris pendant un orage sous stalker "priboi story"

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> J'ai fini le jeu et j'ai jamais vu ça.


Bonus à débloquay ! Faut finir le jeu sur toutes les modes de difficultés. Quant à la 1e, cay à la 

Spoiler Alert! 


fin du jeu après le générique !!

----------


## Hellzed

Wow quelle précision merci.
Pour la route

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Tiens du Titan Quest, bonne idée :



Enfin j'suis récompensé pour mes actes  ::ninja::  :

----------


## Nicouse

Mon jeu préféré, tellement contemplatif  ::wub::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Et les images de DMC tu les as débloqué comment ?





> Bonus à débloquay ! Faut finir le jeu sur toutes les modes de difficultés. Quant à la 1e, cay à la 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> fin du jeu après le générique !!


Bon bah MetalDestroyer ma grugé en même temps je savais que ca lui plairait.

Pour être exact c'est en finissant le mode Enfer et Paradis qu'on débloque ces images. (ou alors on se trouve un trainer juste pour les cinématiques et les illustrations parce que le jeu est vraiment trop mauvais  ::ninja:: )

Sinon pour l'image qui t'intéresse le moins il faut tenir le temps des crédits sans que Kiri Kiri Kriiiii ne se fasse toucher par un ennemi.

----------


## gugus

> Screenshots pris pendant un orage sous stalker "priboi story"
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/34...abaecb117e.jpghttp://tof.canardplus.com/preview/be...134a6ce9eb.jpghttp://tof.canardplus.com/preview/01...0524734974.jpg
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/fc...40f711468e.jpghttp://tof.canardplus.com/preview/ab...80caff60a9.jpghttp://tof.canardplus.com/preview/64...1aceb2034f.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/86...047ebac177.jpghttp://tof.canardplus.com/preview/ec...d60fe91913.jpg


on dirait que la lune est devant les nuages  ::o:

----------


## Morgoth

> Mon jeu préféré, tellement contemplatif 
> 
> http://www.nicouzouf.com/images/game...tomyst/big.jpg


C'est quoi ? Myst non ?

----------


## TheOnlyPA

> C'est quoi ? Myst non ?


Riven je crois, une des suites de Myst. C'est vrai que c'était beau.

----------


## orime

Han  ::o: , comment je me la pète !

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Hellzed

Bon ben je reviens de Gameland,installation et premiers pas>

----------


## Pluton

> Images de Clear Sky


Bande de fumiers, je veux mourir  ::cry::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Tain, ça à l'air trop bien fallout3  ::o:  </troll>

Plus serieusement, si un jour je m'achète un nouveau Payçay, Stalker c'est un des premiers trucs que je mets dessus...

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Ouah top moutemoute les screens  ::o:  T'en fais pas Pluton bientôt toi aussi tu l'auras.

----------


## kayl257

> Tain, ça à l'air trop bien fallout3  </troll>
> 
> Plus serieusement, si un jour je m'achète un nouveau Payçay, Stalker c'est un des premiers trucs que je mets dessus...


+1 (sans oublié Witcher Enhanced Edition!) et si tout va bien, ça se fera courant octobre, j'ai hâââte!  ::):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> +1 (sans oublié Witcher Enhanced Edition!) et si tout va bien, ça se fera courant octobre, j'ai hâââte!


Owi, owi !

----------


## Nicouse

> C'est quoi ? Myst non ?


Oui c'est bien Riven.


Pour la route un petit crinchotte de NOLF 2 avec le très sympa niveau au coeur de la tornade contre la ninja  ::o:

----------


## Anonyme1023

'tain Stalker sur ma machine en 1280x1024 Il est hyper aliasé j'comprend pas... Pourtant j'ai tout foutu à fond Oo

----------


## Saumon

> http://www.nicouzouf.com/images/game...rmsway/big.jpg


Rha NOLF2  ::wub::  ::wub::   :grosfan:

Si il pouvait y avoir une suite, ce serait vraiment le pied......

----------


## Skouatteur

Un boss ... gargantuesque:


On peut reprocher beaucoup de choses à HG:L, mais certainement pas son character design:

----------


## bixente

> Oui c'est bien Riven.
> Pour la route un petit crinchotte de NOLF 2 avec le très sympa niveau au coeur de la tornade contre la ninja


Raah il est génialissime ce passage, lorsque l'on se retrouve à finir le combat dans la caravane qui part petit à petit en lambeaux  :^_^: .




> Rha NOLF2  :grosfan:
> 
> Si il pouvait y avoir une suite, ce serait vraiment le pied......


A priori, jamais, oui c'est très triste : les deux premiers NOLF ne se sont pas vendus ( en tout cas pas suffisamment pour qu'un éditeur ne se risque à financer un troisième volet ).

Soyons clairs : aujourd'hui, pour vendre un titre et rentabiliser le budget nécessaire au développement d'un jeu next gen, il faut du sang, des tripes des commandos surarmés, des zombies nazis et des babes en String.

Que voulez-vous, quand les gens décident d'avoir des goûts de chiotte, plus rien ne peut les arrêter.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> On peut reprocher beaucoup de choses à HG:L, mais certainement pas son character design:


Oh que si.


Mais bon, j'ai jamais aimé les boites de conserve.

----------


## francou008

De nouveau un peu de CoD 4:





Mac Millan, il prend cher dans sa face.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> De nouveau un peu de CoD 4:
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/6...d48f2666a3.jpg
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/8...b32730e151.jpg
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/4...52772aa178.jpg
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/2...e801283997.jpg
> 
> Mac Millan, il prend cher dans sa face.


La meilleure mission du jeu celle de tchernono, en tout cas en VO elle poutre avec le petit accent écossais qu'a Mc Millan ça le fait  :^_^: .

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Non, la meilleure mission c'est l'epilogue  :B):

----------


## Skouatteur

> Oh que si.
> Mais bon, j'ai jamais aimé les boites de conserve.


Pour le 1er screen, ok, mais je vois pas de boite de conserve sur le 2e  ::huh::  et sans parler des cabalistes, en armure légère...
(mais c'est vrai que la grosse armure des templars masculins EST une boîte de conserve géante)

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Le pire c'est pas les armures, c'est les ennemis.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

D'abord finir Mass Effect:

Wouah ! 


Re Wouah !  ::o: 


Et un happy end, un !




Ensuite passer à Stalker et (en) baver  ::wub:: 


Puis participer à un raid le soir


Et savourer une victoire


C'est ce que j'appelle une journée bien remplie.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Oui c'est bien Riven.
> 
> 
> Pour la route un petit crinchotte de NOLF 2 avec le très sympa niveau au coeur de la tornade contre la ninja 
> 
> http://www.nicouzouf.com/images/game...rmsway/big.jpg


Rhââââaaaaa!
Un des combats contre Isako la ninjette du C.R.I.M.E.!!!  ::wub:: 
Que j'ayme ceuh jeuh!!!

----------


## Nicouse

> Raah il est génialissime ce passage, lorsque l'on se retrouve à finir le combat dans la caravane qui part petit à petit en lambeaux .
> 
> 
> 
> A priori, jamais, oui c'est très triste : les deux premiers NOLF ne se sont pas vendus ( en tout cas pas suffisamment pour qu'un éditeur ne se risque à financer un troisième volet ).
> 
> Soyons clairs : aujourd'hui, pour vendre un titre et rentabiliser le budget nécessaire au développement d'un jeu next gen, il faut du sang, des tripes des commandos surarmés, des zombies nazis et des babes en String.
> 
> Que voulez-vous, quand les gens décident d'avoir des goûts de chiotte, plus rien ne peut les arrêter.


Je ne suis pas certain que Jericho ait si bien marché que ça.

Bon ok, en fait j'en sais rien  ::): 

Tiens encore un jeu Monolith qui m'avait bien plu à l'époque.

----------


## Reguen

Je découvre S.T.A.L.K.E.R., juste après la première mission avec les bandits. Note pour moi-même : ne plus jamais se faire suivre par tous les militaires de la région (tous les Stalkers y sont passés).

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Je ne suis pas certain que Jericho ait si bien marché que ça.
> 
> Bon ok, en fait j'en sais rien 
> 
> Tiens encore un jeu Monolith qui m'avait bien plu à l'époque.
> http://www.nicouzouf.com/images/game...vision/big.jpg


Ouah Shogo MAD ! Je suis fan  ::wub::

----------


## Logan

Pris à l'instant, LOTRO offre quand même de sacrés paysages. Je suis d'ailleurs assez impressionné par ce jeu à ce niveau (regardez-les en taille réelle en 1920x1200, c'est encore plus impressionnant) :

----------


## Nelfe

Tu verras quand tu arriveras dans des zones comme Evendim, c'est assez majestueux  ::): 
Visite la Comté aussi quand tu auras du temps, c'est une des plus belles zone du jeu (je n'ai pas encore visité Forochel, Angmar ni trop la Trouée des Trolls)

----------


## Logan

> Tu verras quand tu arriveras dans des zones comme Evendim, c'est assez majestueux 
> Visite la Comté aussi quand tu auras du temps, c'est une des plus belles zone du jeu (je n'ai pas encore visité Forochel, Angmar ni trop la Trouée des Trolls)


Oui, il parait que la Comté est magnifique. Mais rien que ce que je viens de voir à l'instant, je suis sur le cul pour un MMORPG. (pour info, c'est la région de Celondim, où on débarque juste après le tuto)

----------


## Gunzen-R

> Je ne suis pas certain que Jericho ait si bien marché que ça.
> 
> Bon ok, en fait j'en sais rien 
> 
> Tiens encore un jeu Monolith qui m'avait bien plu à l'époque.
> http://www.nicouzouf.com/images/game...vision/big.jpg


Shogo  ::wub::  Un des premiers jeux PC auxquels j'ai joué. Avec les transformations en sorte de voiture/robot, c'était d'enfer, mais ca remonte, ca remonte  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Nicouse

Clair c'était sympa les gros guns des robots  ::wub:: 



J'ai bien tripé sur SW JK: Jedi Outcast, avec les Reborn et cie. Il y avait un peu de challenge pour les combats au sabre. Et les pouvoirs du dark side, omagad !  ::o:

----------


## Nelfe

JK2 Jedi Outcast c'était bandant en multi, surtout la map de Bespin avec la passerelle au dessus du vide : force shock sur un gars et on le balance dans le vide  :B):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> JK2 Jedi Outcast c'était bandant en multi, surtout la map de Bespin avec la passerelle au dessus du vide : force shock sur un gars et on le balance dans le vide


Perso ce qui m'a marqué sur ce jeu c'était la démo  ::ninja:: . J'ai du refaire une cinquantaine de fois à coups de F5-F9 le combat contre 1 ou 2 reborn ( spawn au hasard dans le level ) vers la fin de c'te démo... le pied monumentale à l'époque  :B): .

----------


## LetoII

> JK2 Jedi Outcast c'était bandant en multi, surtout la map de Bespin avec la passerelle au dessus du vide : force shock sur un gars et on le balance dans le vide


Le plus drole c'était le double force shock: maintenant qu'on est tous les deux suspendus au dessus du vide comme des cons qu'est ce qu'on fait :D

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Clair c'était sympa les gros guns des robots 
> 
> http://www.nicouzouf.com/images/game...utcast/big.jpg
> 
> J'ai bien tripé sur SW JK: Jedi Outcast, avec les Reborn et cie. Il y avait un peu de challenge pour les combats au sabre. Et les pouvoirs du dark side, omagad !


Rhôôôo wouiiiiii!!!  ::wub:: 

 SW JK: Jedi Outcast!!!!  ::lol::  ::lol::

----------


## RUPPY

Ca c'est de la mandale dans les gensives


Et la chute est rude également

----------


## Aghora

> Perso ce qui m'a marqué sur ce jeu c'était la démo . J'ai du refaire une cinquantaine de fois à coups de F5-F9 le combat contre 1 ou 2 reborn ( spawn au hasard dans le level ) vers la fin de c'te démo... le pied monumentale à l'époque .


Ah oui la démo ? J'ai pas attendu de l'essayer pour me le posséder.

C'était quel niveau ?

----------


## skyblazer

> Ca c'est de la mandale dans les gensives
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/20e...daa0f139dc.jpg
> 
> Et la chute est rude également
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/071...d61f8e490c.jpg


Je suis pas un super mega-fan de Freedom Force, mais il faut reconnaître que, esthètiquement, c'était une belle réussite par rapport à l'effet qu'ils voulaient obtenir (genre comics de super-zéro).

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Ah oui la démo ? J'ai pas attendu de l'essayer pour me le posséder.
> 
> C'était quel niveau ?


C'était un niveau spécialement fait pour la démo.

----------


## L'invité

En gros original, je me fait STALKER...
J'adore...
Mais on peut m'expliquer ce que j'ai fait aux bidons pour qu'ils m'attaquent???

----------


## Morgoth

> En gros original, je me fait STALKER...
> J'adore...
> Mais on peut m'expliquer ce que j'ai fait aux bidons pour qu'ils m'attaquent???
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/622...606a350c3b.jpg


Tu comprendras incessamment sous peu (sic).

----------


## L'invité

> Tu comprendras incessamment sous peu (sic).


Non mais j'ai déjà fini ce coin là...
Mais quand on repart même après avoir tué le truc au bout les bidons continuent à m'attaquer.  :^_^: 
(ouai c'est pas clair mais j'essaye de pas spoiler)

----------


## Morgoth

> Non mais j'ai déjà fini ce coin là...
> Mais quand on repart même après avoir tué le truc au bout les bidons continuent à m'attaquer. 
> (ouai c'est pas clair mais j'essaye de pas spoiler)


Ah ouais bizarre, une fois le truc mort, normalement ça doit cesser. Mes souvenirs sont assez anciens, impossible de confirmer.

----------


## Gunzen-R

Contorsionniste.

----------


## Slayertom

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/f19f...d2f9aabf6f.png
> 
> Contorsionniste.


ah ah excellente celle la.

----------


## DarkChépakoi

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/f19f...d2f9aabf6f.png
> 
> Contorsionniste.


Enorme, il s'applaudit lui même en + ::):

----------


## KiwiX

Nouveau mutant grimpeur :


Epic Fail :


T'es mort :


Yeah, baby :

----------


## Reguen

Premier contact avec une anomalie hachoir, ça m'apprendra !



(oui bon, le jeu est en mode "moche"  ::ninja:: )

----------


## L'invité

Je me fait manger  ::'(: 


hey? Elle est apssé ou ta tête??? ...
Ah c'est jsute une visière malle faite...  ::rolleyes:: 

Et y a même des especes de zombis qui essaient de communiquer avec moi... Je leur ai fait un petit cour de communication.  ::):

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8b5...5681dce86a.jpg
> Je me fait manger 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/823...cf03a51744.jpg
> hey? Elle est apssé ou ta tête??? ...
> Ah c'est jsute une visière malle faite... 
> 
> Et y a même des especes de zombis qui essaient de communiquer avec moi... Je leur ai fait un petit cour de communication.


Dis moi tu en est à Yantar? Euh as tu installé le jeu avec le pack de pluton?

----------


## L'invité

> Dis moi tu en est à Yantar? Euh as tu installé le jeu avec le pack de pluton?


Ouai j'en suis à Yantar.
Et j'ai installé seulement ce que pluton conseille pour une premiere partie sur son blog. (float32 et Weather Overhauled)

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Ouai j'en suis à Yantar.
> Et j'ai installé seulement ce que pluton conseille pour une premiere partie sur son blog. (float32 et Weather Overhauled)


Ah shit... T'as pas installé le Pluton pack. Nan je dis ça parce que mes sauvegardes plantent alors que j'en étais à ce moment là donc bon... Tant pis  ::cry::

----------


## L'invité

> Ah shit... T'as pas installé le Pluton pack. Nan je dis ça parce que mes sauvegardes plantes alors que j'en était à ce moment là donc bon... Tant pis


Ah ba désolé de pas pouvoir t'aider.  :^_^: 
Enfin vraiment, ce jeu est énorme, je regrette vraiment pas d'avoir suivi les conseils des canards.  ::):

----------


## Silver

Vous connaissez le jeu du buisson qui bouge ?  ::): 



Dire que jouer à Spore m'a donné envie de me remettre à Giants...  ::P:

----------


## kayl257

> Dire que jouer à Spore m'a donné envie de me remettre à Giants...


Excellent ce petit Giants!
Je me rapelle de l'humour bien foutu mais aussi de la difficulté assez importante car pas de save pendant un niveau et maniabilité pas mal à chier!
Mais tres bon jeu qd mm!

----------


## Tyler Durden

Moi c'est Bobby. Coréen. Je recherche une amitiée serieuse avec jeune américaine en combi.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Bon tyler, ta branlée ne sera pas pour ce soir, steam le file que demain  ::|: 
Entraines toi bien  ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Bon tyler, ta branlée ne sera pas pour ce soir, steam le file que demain 
> Entraines toi bien


Demain ? c'est de l'arnaque  ::o:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

C'est clair  ::|: 
Heure américaine. Heureusement que je l'ai payé 5€ de moins....  ::|:

----------


## Tyler Durden

???

----------


## kayl257

Salaud, tu l'as obligé à faire des pompes?

----------


## --Lourd--

Cloak chair.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Salaud, tu l'as obligé à faire des pompes?


 ::P: 
N'empêche quand tu vois la qualité du moteur physique de crytek,là ça fait un peu tache...

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Des abdo, pas des pompes  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

::o:

----------


## L'invité

> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...enShot0001.jpg


C'est ça d'avoir une combinaison trop serrée...

----------


## kayl257

> Des abdo, pas des pompes


putain j'étais à l'ouest complet!
merci

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## L'invité

> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...Shot0009-1.jpg


Je viens de faire une crise d'épilepsie...

----------


## kayl257

C'est Warhead?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> C'est Warhead?


Bah voui !

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Ça a l'air subtil.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Tout en finesse...

----------


## L'invité

Et merde...

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Et merde...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5af...c-f14958a1fa7f


Swiiiiitch weapon !!!

----------


## L'invité

> Swiiiiitch weapon !!!


Non en fait j'ai rechargé, esquivé son saut et je lui ai administré une bonne dizaine de suppositoire.  :B): 
(et tout ça juste après avoir pris le screen)

----------


## Saumon

> Tout en finesse...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6c2...fd2948dfc0.png


Cate  ::wub::

----------


## El lobo Tommy

> Cate


Ah oui Cate Archer l'héroïne la plus classe du monde vidéo-ludique.

Et c'est pour quand ce 3eme opus hein ?

----------


## bixente

> Ah oui Cate Archer l'héroïne la plus classe du monde vidéo-ludique.
> 
> Et c'est pour quand ce 3eme opus hein ?


C'est pas gagné car les deux premiers NOLF ne se sont pas si bien vendus que ça. Aucun éditeur n'accepterait de financer un nouveau FPS next gen qui ne comporte ni uber soldier, ni babes en String. ::(: 

Il est fort probable que Monolith continue à sortir du Fear à toutes les sauces dans les prochaines années.

----------


## Saumon

> C'est pas gagné car les deux premiers NOLF ne se sont pas si bien vendus que ça. Aucun éditeur n'accepterait de financer un nouveau FPS next gen qui ne comporte ni uber soldier, ni babes en String.
> 
> Il est fort probable que Monolith continue à sortir du Fear à toutes les sauces dans les prochaines années.


Putain quel gâchis quand on y pense; une licence comme ça.....

----------


## Reguen

Ma partie dans STALKER premier du nom avance, tranquillement. J'en suis aux terres abandonnées (pas encore testé X18) et ça rend plutôt pas mal. J'arrive enfin à buter les mutants invisibles sans me faire toucher.  ::wub::

----------


## Tyler Durden

La classe les textures quand même...

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Très bon ça, le mec qui dit qu'il a mal aux couilles et juste après cause droit humanitaire.

----------


## Cedski

J’adore le texte. Ca sent le dialogue philosophique de haut vol à 15km.  
 :^_^: 
C’est quoi la suite : 
« On l’encule !! »  , un truc du genre ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Le "j'ai mal aux couilles" c'etait un ptit montage pour ne pas spolier les dialogues importants ^^

----------


## Fernando

> Très bon ça, le mec qui dit qu'il a mal aux couilles et juste après cause droit humanitaire.


on peut en déduire que les droit de l'homme, il s'en bat les couilles.

----------


## Lucaxor

> Très bon ça, le mec qui dit qu'il a mal aux couilles et juste après cause droit humanitaire.


Y a pas un alinéa sur le confort testiculaire en combinaison de combat en cours de guerre extraterrestre dans la convention de Genève? 
Ca expliquerait le dilemme du personnage en tout cas.

----------


## Nonok

> Le super helico que me montrait nonok (mais va la, tout droit la, y'a un helico ! La ! oui la ! sur le sable !)
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview/5b...fc8c1448b8.jpg





> Bah ya un UH-60 en plein milieu de ton image, t'as du caca dans les yeux...


 
HAAA LES CHIENS ! Genre ça fait un truc comme trois semaines et j'avais même pas noté  ::(: . C'etay un bug de ton pc stp §§§

----------


## FUTOMAKI

_Courant d'air !_


[I]


"Je vous avais demandé de l'interroger, pas de le poignarder..."

----------


## --Lourd--

En delta, et sans le hud. J'avais recommencé Crysis premier du nom comme ça, c'est vraiment une bonne expérience.

----------


## bixente

Un peu de *Crysis Warhead* :



Non, j'ai dis tu passes pas, ta copine là par contre, elle peut...



Come on, you Alien Bastards !



Un rayon gelant ? Hum...



Viens goûter de mon fusil gauss

----------


## El_Mariachi²

J'adore ce jeu  ::wub:: 









Par contre impossible de mettre de l'antialiasing  ::sad::

----------


## Skouatteur

> J'adore ce jeu


A savoir?

----------


## bixente

> A savoir?


Mais enfin, tout le monde a reconnu Stalker : Shadow of Chernobyl.

----------


## L'invité

C'est normal le cercle noir autour des screen?

----------


## DLTSMan

> C'est normal le cercle noir autour des screen?


Vignettages à cause de l'objectif monté sur l'APN qui a servit à prendre les screeens.

----------


## Olipro

C'est dû au casque de la combinaison NBC des scientifiques qu'il porte.
Faut sortir de vos mmo un peu les gars.

----------


## Dark Fread

C'est surtout dû à un mod à la con parce qu'une telle feature n'a aucune espèce d'intérêt.

----------


## Olipro

C'est implémenté dans la plupart des gros mods, et cette feature ajoute de l'immersion, car, même si ce n'est pas transcendant ici, c'est excellent d'avoir un masque à gaz dont on voit les saletés sur la vitre et la buée de la respiration.

----------


## Snowman

> C'est implémenté dans la plupart des gros mods, et cette feature ajoute de l'immersion, car, même si ce n'est pas transcendant ici, c'est excellent d'avoir un masque à gaz dont on voit les saletés sur la vitre et la buée de la respiration.


Redux ne propose pas cet ajout.

Sinon vous aimez les chiens ? 



Y'a pas à dire, au moins dans S.T.A.L.K.E.R, les grenades elles sont utiles.

----------


## Dark Fread

Ah ça... Et elles font très beaucoup bobo  ::o:

----------


## Skouatteur

> Mais enfin, tout le monde a reconnu Stalker : Shadow of Chernobyl.


Ben pour reconnaitre, faut connaitre, ce qui était pas mon cas ;p
Maintenant que j'ai vu à quoi ca ressemble, je pourrai reconnaitre Stalker (ou pas).

----------


## Morgoth

> Ben pour reconnaitre, faut connaitre, ce qui était pas mon cas ;p
> Maintenant que j'ai vu à quoi ca ressemble, je pourrai reconnaitre Stalker (ou pas).


Ah, il existe donc des personnes qui ne connaissaient pas !  ::o:

----------


## Dark Fread

Les hayraytiques il faut les brûlay !  ::o: 

Wouaou regardez un peu ma moto tuning...

----------


## --Lourd--

C'est quoi le jeu ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Trials 2 je crois.
Tu lis CPC des fois ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## L'invité

> C'est quoi le jeu ?


Attention, quand je lui ai posé la question tout à l'heure, il a failli me tuer!

----------


## XWolverine

Le meilleur jeu de trial d'après CPC, et pas cher, retrouve plus le titre, là.

----------


## L'invité

> Le meilleur jeu de trial d'après CPC, et pas cher, retrouve plus le titre, là.


Trials peut-être... (Trials 2 pour être plus précis)  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Trials 2 je crois.
> Tu lis CPC des fois ?


 
S'pas bien de copier mes réponses...

----------


## --Lourd--

> Trials 2 je crois.
> Tu lis CPC des fois ?


Nan y'a pas de nanas à poil dedans  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Dark Fread

Wouh pinaise, mais bien sûr que c'est Trials 2 ! Bon sang, vous avez pas passé votre collège sur Trial Bike Pro en flash ?  ::P: h34r:

----------


## XWolverine

> Bon sang, vous avez pas passé votre collège sur Trial Bike Pro en flash ? h34r:


Quand j'étais au collège, le flash n'existait pas  ::P:

----------


## L'invité

> Quand j'étais au collège, le flash n'existait pas


Bon et ils ont pas internet à la maison de retraite?  ::P:

----------


## XWolverine

> Bon et ils ont pas internet à la maison de retraite?


Sais pas, on n'a pas d'ordinateurs.
Et puis je te merde, monsieur, j'avais reconnu le jeu, moi (sans le titre, bon, c'est elzheimer).

----------


## Dark Fread

> Quand j'étais au collège, le flash n'existait pas


Ouais bah au lycée alors  :^_^:

----------


## ikarad

si vous voulez voir ce que pourrait donner baldur's gate 3 ou the elder scroll 5 avec le moteur d'oblivion c'est ici
http://www.andrewhasko.com/Niveus/index.htm

certe c'est pas le monde des elder scroll ni de BG mais c'est une carte médiéval fantastique et ça fait rêver si un dévelloppeur utilisait ce moteur pour un rpg médiéval fantastique

----------


## XWolverine

> Ouais bah au lycée alors


Mmh, ben euh, comment dire, en fait non, au lycée non plus, ça existait pas encore. Faisais quoi au lycée, moi ? Ah ouais, je dessinais des sprites pour mon C64 sur papier à petits carreaux  ::siffle::

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> ...certe c'est pas le monde des elder scroll ni de BG mais c'est une carte médiéval fantastique et ça fait rêver si un dévelloppeur utilisait ce moteur pour un rpg médiéval fantastique


On peut d'ailleurs s'y promener : http://www.crymod.com/filebase.php?fileid=2347&lim=0

----------


## L'invité

> Mmh, ben euh, comment dire, en fait non, au lycée non plus, ça existait pas encore. Faisais quoi au lycée, moi ? Ah ouais, je dessinais des sprites pour mon C64 sur papier à petits carreaux


Et sinon le cimetière? Ils sont cools tes potes de caveau?

----------


## Grosnours

> Mmh, ben euh, comment dire, en fait non, au lycée non plus, ça existait pas encore. Faisais quoi au lycée, moi ? Ah ouais, je dessinais des sprites pour mon C64 sur papier à petits carreaux


Copaing !  :;): 
Je faisais pareil.... mais je trichais, j'utilisai du papier calque (sur lequel j'avais dessine un quadrillage )sur des dessins préexistants.... :B): 




> Et sinon le cimetière? Ils sont cools tes potes de caveau?


Sale jeune....

----------


## Dark Fread

Fossiles ! 
Bon d'un autre côté je faisais la même chose (papier quadrillé + calque) pour faire des logo de Worms sur ma TI  :B):

----------


## RUPPY

> si vous voulez voir ce que pourrait donner baldur's gate 3 ou the elder scroll 5 avec le moteur d'oblivion c'est ici
> http://www.andrewhasko.com/Niveus/index.htm
> 
> certe c'est pas le monde des elder scroll ni de BG mais c'est une carte médiéval fantastique et ça fait rêver si un dévelloppeur utilisait ce moteur pour un rpg médiéval fantastique


C'est le moteur de crysis non ?   ::huh:: 

Punaise, c'est magnifique...  ::wub::

----------


## NitroG42

Je suis curieux de connaitre le framerate...

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ils sont bien spasim et maze war ? 

 ::P:

----------


## ikarad

> Et sinon le cimetière? Ils sont cools tes potes de caveau?


 Ils n'ont plus de respect les petits jeunes d'aujourd'hui.
Tu sais ça existait avant ta naissance l'informatique et il y avait beaucoup moins d'assisté que maintenant.

----------


## Anonyme1023

> si vous voulez voir ce que pourrait donner baldur's gate 3 ou the elder scroll 5 avec le moteur d'oblivion c'est ici
> http://www.andrewhasko.com/Niveus/index.htm
> 
> certe c'est pas le monde des elder scroll ni de BG mais c'est une carte médiéval fantastique et ça fait rêver si un dévelloppeur utilisait ce moteur pour un rpg médiéval fantastique


Moteur de Crysis tu veux dire ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Dark Fread

Ouaip, c'est bien le CryEngine2.

----------


## SiGarret

> Faisais quoi au lycée, moi ? Ah ouais, je dessinais des sprites pour mon C64 sur papier à petits carreaux


Idem. Ah, le Basic et ses Poke quelque chose (quelle éPoke), pour faire apparaître mes "Formule 1 vue de dessus" et les faire défiler sur l'écran !

----------


## Olipro

la fin de contract jack. Tres ... singuliere.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Je n'ai joué qu'à la démo à celui la.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> si vous voulez voir ce que pourrait donner baldur's gate 3 ou the elder scroll 5 avec le moteur d'oblivion c'est ici
> http://www.andrewhasko.com/Niveus/index.htm
> 
> certe c'est pas le monde des elder scroll ni de BG mais c'est une carte médiéval fantastique et ça fait rêver si un dévelloppeur utilisait ce moteur pour un rpg médiéval fantastique


Qu'est-ce que c'est beau  ::mellow::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Je sais pas, je trouve qu'il y a un rendu, un certain grain, qui fait que j'ai l'impression de regarder un render de la plus belle *maquette* de ville de l'histoire

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Je sais pas, je trouve qu'il y a un rendu, un certain grain, qui fait que j'ai l'impression de regarder un render de la plus belle *maquette* de ville de l'histoire


C'est désespérément vide en même temps.

Mais c'est vrai que les textures font un peu papier mâché

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Mount & Blade


Pauv' dada...


Et on lui pèlera le jonc...


Mon village fraîchement acquis, après une attaque de bandits qui se sont cru à la kermesse.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Tiens toi aussi tu joues en vue subjective ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ouaip, je trouve la caméra à la 3ème personne trop mal placée pour être agréable.
Et pis ça renforce l'immersion.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Je ne m'en lasse pas... Cay bô  ::cry::

----------


## Olipro

Je suis en train de me faire bien plaisir avec l'enb-series et son ambiant occlusion sur ma GTX 280  ::): 
J'y ai passé une heure, mais j'ai réussi à me régler aux petits oignons une chouette config qui passe bien avec les niveau egyptiens

tomb raider anniversary tout au max sans l'enb series :


avec :


Quoique ... ça mérite de perdre du bloom apres reflexion :

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Cay bôooo  ::cry::

----------


## Lunik

J'ai trouvé l'explosion cheap moi ^^

Mais c'était spectaculaire quand même.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Screen Tomb Raider Enchanced


Ils sont jolis mais c'est quoi cette option ENB  ::blink::

----------


## Olipro

J'en parle tout le temps :D
Bon je remets : en gros ça permet, sur a priori n'importe quel jeu dx9, de bénéficier de tous les effets directx 9 (dont une partie des fonctions recouvrent toutes les fonctions dx10).
Là je joue avec bloom, motion blur, ambiant occlusion (dx10) et shadow filtrering.
Le reste des effets étant déjà implémentés sur ce jeu (comme le dof)

telecharger
les fichiers se mettent dans le même dossier du jeu ou se trouvent les dll (souvent le même dossier que l'exécutable.)
il y a un ini pour configurer au détail les parametres. Il y a aussi un moyen de jouer avec la colorimétrie en plaçant ce bmp dans le même dossier et en l'activant dans le ini (usepalettecolor). Ici c'est bleu, suffit de le colorier en jaune pour avoir l'effet sur la screen.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> J'en parle tout le temps :D
> Bon je remets : en gros ça permet, sur a priori n'importe quel jeu dx9, de bénéficier de tous les effets directx 9 (dont une partie des fonctions recouvrent toutes les fonctions dx10).
> Là je joue avec bloom, motion blur, ambiant occlusion (dx10) et shadow filtrering.
> Le reste des effets étant déjà implémentés sur ce jeu (comme le dof)
> 
> telecharger
> les fichiers se mettent dans le même dossier du jeu ou se trouvent les dll (souvent le même dossier que l'exécutable.)
> il y a un ini pour configurer au détail les parametres. Il y a aussi un moyen de jouer avec la colorimétrie en plaçant ce bmp dans le même dossier et en l'activant dans le ini (usepalettecolor). Ici c'est bleu, suffit de le colorier en jaune pour avoir l'effet sur la screen.


J'aimerais bien l'appliquer à Company of Heroes pour des screenshots avec flou du mouvement, depth of field etc... mais pas moyen.

----------


## francou008

Quelques screens sur Medieval 2 Total War durant un assaut à 800 contre 800.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Quelques screenshot d'un jeu où j'ai balancay 18 € là comme ça hier soir !

----------


## Skouatteur

Wow, c'est moi, ou à part l'avant-dernier scrine c'est super sombre?

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Quelques screenshot d'un jeu où j'ai balancay 18 € là comme ça hier soir !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8f2...917772e4d2.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/905...ca1609ef6b.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/11e...01798f4c2f.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0ad...4304cd1a4b.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/897...12867bbd09.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/166...bf09f5049e.jpg



RAAAAH C'est quoi ? C'est Wipe Out sur PC ? Un F-Zero caché je veux le titre je suis en manque de sensations fortes  ::wub::   ::o:

----------


## L'invité

> RAAAAH C'est quoi ? C'est Wipe Out sur PC ? Un F-Zero caché je veux le titre je suis en manque de sensations fortes


Je dirais wipeout HD sur PS3.

----------


## Logan

> RAAAAH C'est quoi ? C'est Wipe Out sur PC ? Un F-Zero caché je veux le titre je suis en manque de sensations fortes


C'est WipEout HD pour PS3 récemment sorti sur le Playstation Store.

Je me le suis payé aussi, et je regrette déjà. J'accroche pas du tout  ::mellow::  . C'est quand même con qu'ils aient pas mis une démo à dispo avant. (alors qu'il y en a une pour Megaman 9, allez comprendre)

[EDIT] Grilled par fallait pas L'invité

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> wipeout HD sur PS3.





> C'est WipEout HD pour PS3


Je m'en vais pleurer maintenant ou je vais jouer à *soupir* Trackmania ?  ::|: 

Quoi qu'une Gamecube d'occase avec F-zero ça revient vachement moins cher que la station de jeux 3. Tout n'est pas perdu  ::):

----------


## L'invité

> Je m'en vais pleurer maintenant ou je vais jouer à *soupir* Trackmania ? 
> 
> Quoi qu'une Gamecube d'occase avec F-zero ça revient vachement moins cher que la station de jeux 3. Tout n'est pas perdu


Prend toi POD, il est trouvable en abandonware et on a rien fait de mieux depuis.  :B):

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Prend toi POD, il est trouvable en abandonware et on a rien fait de mieux depuis.


Ca a l'air extrêmement bien. Par contre l'installation est un poil alambiqué.
M'en balance, vive le retour au pixel si ca bouge aussi bien que ca en à l'air.

N'empêche F-Zero  ::mellow::  :<_<:  ::cry::

----------


## L'invité

> Ca a l'air extrêmement bien. Par contre l'installation est un poil alambiqué.
> M'en balance, vive le retour au pixel si ca bouge aussi bien que ca en à l'air.
> 
> N'empêche F-Zero


T'emmerde pas, prend pod gold, pour voir à quoi ça ressemble et après met le retail, patch et extension si t'acroche...
Mais ça m'a donné envie de ressortir mon CD pour voir comment ça a vieilli.

----------


## Tiax

Wat ? Retail ? Après avoir acheté une version gold ?

----------


## L'invité

> Wat ? Retail ? Après avoir acheté une version gold ?


Avec la version Retail + patch + l'extension tu te retrouve avec plus de circuits et de voitures que la version gold (oui je sais c'est logique)

----------


## Tiax

Oh.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> T'emmerde pas, prend pod gold, pour voir à quoi ça ressemble et après met le retail, patch et extension si t'acroche...
> Mais ça m'a donné envie de ressortir mon CD pour voir comment ça a vieilli.


C'est bien ce que j'ai fait. J'ai testé, j'ai bien rigolé sur 3 circuits avec Big Blue en fond sonore. Et après je l'ai viré. 
Non vraiment c'est F-Zero qu'il me faut  ::mellow::

----------


## Sk-flown

> Quelques screenshot d'un jeu où j'ai balancay 18 € là comme ça hier soir !


C'est pas grave on fait tous des erreurs, on te pardonne.

----------


## Hellzed

Ce qui donne envie de continuer à jouer à ce jeu buggé...

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ec1...1aabc9649e.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/648...7d87eeb869.jpg


Jouer sans le hud cay le bien  :;): .

----------


## Momock

> Non vraiment c'est F-Zero qu'il me faut


Et t'as bien raison. F-Zero GX est le meilleur jeu de course futuriste qui soit, y'a pas à tortiller. Et quitte à t'acheter un Cube, choppe aussi Metroid Prime 1 et 2 au passage. Clairement deux des meilleurs jeux au monde.




> Mais ça m'a donné envie de ressortir mon CD pour voir comment ça a vieilli


Ultra mal.

----------


## Thomasorus

Allez quelques screens d'oblivion.

----------


## ElGato

> Quelques screenshot d'un jeu où j'ai balancay 18 € là comme ça hier soir !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8f2...917772e4d2.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/905...ca1609ef6b.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/11e...01798f4c2f.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0ad...4304cd1a4b.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/897...12867bbd09.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/166...bf09f5049e.jpg


Gnniiiiiii j'en veux.


Par contre ça manque un peu de post-processing avec du flou partout. Y'en a en mouvement ?

----------


## Thomasorus

Dites je me demandais : quelqu'un sait comment activer l'antialising et le HDR en même temps dans obli?

----------


## Fox17

> Quelques screenshot d'un jeu où j'ai balancay 18 € là comme ça hier soir !


Sympa tes screens metal, mais ça fait 2 fois que je les vois, car tu as mis les même sur le forum de clubic, faut varier pour les canards  :B):  ::P:

----------


## Snowman

> Dites je me demandais : quelqu'un sait comment activer l'antialising et le HDR en même temps dans obli?


Oui, il faut aller dans le panneaux de contrôles des drivers, sélectionner le profil du jeu et "forcer l'anti-aliasing".

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Allez quelques screens d'oblivion.
> 
> http://trinidart.free.fr/articles/ob.../oblivion2.jpg
> 
> http://trinidart.free.fr/articles/ob.../oblivion9.jpg
> 
> http://trinidart.free.fr/articles/ob.../oblivion7.jpg
> 
> http://trinidart.free.fr/articles/ob.../oblivion6.jpg
> ...


Le dernier est magnifique.

Mais est-ce qu'il existe un mod qui retravaille les animations ? Parce que c'est vraiment LE truc immonde du jeu.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Gnniiiiiii j'en veux.
> 
> 
> Par contre ça manque un peu de post-processing avec du flou partout. Y'en a en mouvement ?


Nan, pas de bloom, flou, etc... C'est vraiment très propre comme un certain Gran Turismo 5 Prologue d'ailleurs.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Hop, acore !! Ouais, je sais j'adore matter le soucis du détails des réacteur !!

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

18€ pour seulement 8 circuits et 8 bolides ? Hum...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'en sais rien ,j'ai pas comptay !!
Sinon, faut dire que pour 18 € on a :
- une campagne bien que c'est bof
- 4 modes de course (Venom, Flash, Rapière et Phantom) qui correspond au niveau de vitesse du jeu. En Phantom, on est au niveau d'un F Zero GX.
- un mode multi en splitscreen
- un mode multi jouable jusqu'à 8
- un rendu fort mignon
- des circuits plutot varié mais dommage de rerefaire les mêmes circuits :/

Et puis c'est pas comme GT5 Prologue où tu raque 40 € pour 20 voitures environ et seulement 6 circuits -_- Bien que j'ai pris le jeu à 30 €.

----------


## skyblazer

Les "niveaux de vitesse" correspondent aussi aux niveaux de difficulté, plus ça va vite, plus les CPU sont bons.

----------


## Skouatteur

Y a pas le mode Zone?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Y a pas le mode Zone?


Si, aussi. D'ailleurs j'ai pas trop compris comment ça fonctionne.

----------


## kayl257

> Si, aussi. D'ailleurs j'ai pas trop compris comment ça fonctionne.


si c'est le même que sur psp , en gros ton vaisseau accélère automatiquement et va de plus en plus vite. les circuits sont décomposés en zones et tu dois en faire le plus possible avant que ton vaisseau n'explose a force de toucher les bords quand ca va super vite!

----------


## Skouatteur

Ouala, déconseillé aux épileptiques.
Sur PSP, si tu remportais l'or (ou atteignait une certaine zone) sur tous les circuits, tu débloquais le véhicule Zone pour les championnats (over-powered).

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Merci bien. Et le changement de couleurs des circuits me permet de dire que je monte en difficulté, c'est bien ça ?

----------


## kayl257

> Merci bien. Et le changement de couleurs des circuits me permet de dire que je monte en difficulté, c'est bien ça ?


Il me semble bien.
De toute façon quand tu commenceras à te prendre tous les murs ça sera une bonne indication aussi  ::P:

----------


## Logan

Houu le méchant robot tout pas beau qu'on dirait un Transformers   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Anonyme1023

C'est quoi ce jeu ?

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est quoi ce jeu ?


http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...&postcount=399

----------


## Logan

> C'est quoi ce jeu ?


Hal-Life 2 moddé jusqu'au trognon  ::rolleyes:: 

Sinon ouai, c'est le machin gratuit que Sylvine a indiqué.

----------


## Anonyme1023

Ca a l'air sacrément classe, je part testé ça, merci ^^

----------


## Logan

> Ca a l'air sacrément classe, je part testé ça, merci ^^


Gaffe, à part les graphismes (et encore, en screenshoot, çà va,, mais sinon ...), tout le reste c'est de la merde.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Une troisième dose !

----------


## skyblazer

Franchement, c'est juste un nouveau wipeout, donc comme le 2097 mais avec des graphismes plus jolis. 


Bin en fait à 18 € c'est pas mal du tout  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme1023

J'ai une question à la con :

Avec quoi tu prends tes screens ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> J'ai une question à la con :
> 
> Avec quoi tu prends tes screens ?


C'est intégré au jeu. Sinon, tu ne peux pas en faire. Les jeux auquel tu peux faire des screenshots :
- Halo 3
- Wipeout HD
- MGS 4 Guns of the Patriots

Y en a surement d'autres.

Sinon, y a la soclution McGyver, qui consiste à brancher ta console sur une carte d'acquisition ou sur du FireWire et de jouer via une appli spécifique capable de détecter le flux entrant et tu film/capture les screens via FRAPS ou similaire.

----------


## NitroG42

Skate

----------


## Logan

> Skate


Vélo

----------


## elpaulo

scooter

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Segway

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

103 sp

----------


## RUPPY

Ah non 103 country

----------


## NitroG42

J'espère foncièrement que vous vous prendrez trois points pour flood.
Je parlez du jeu Skate, qui permet aussi de prendre des screenshots...

----------


## RUPPY

Et alors ? Ma 103 Country, c'est peut-être pas un screen ça ?  :B): 

D'ailleurs, j'ai connu des gars qui avait réellement ce genre d'engin (c'était il y a longtemps...un temps où les sacs bananes n'existaient pas encore et ou les jooging "chalenger" ou "lazer" régnaientt en maitre...et je suis sur que je ne suis pas le seul ::rolleyes:: ...une époque des oufs)

----------


## NitroG42

Vive le mode éclairage avancé...

----------


## Logan

> J'espère foncièrement que vous vous prendrez trois points pour flood.
> Je parlez du jeu Skate, qui permet aussi de prendre des screenshots...


Rhooo le méchant.  ::cry:: 

Moi j'avais pas compris, j'attendais des screenshots du jeu Skate :rattrapelecoup:




> Belles nimages


Effectivement, c'est pas moche. C'est Stalker ou bien sa suite ?

----------


## NitroG42

C'est bien plus beau en jeu, rassurez-vous.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

C'est genial skate. Je l'ai sur ma boite 360.

----------


## NitroG42

> C'est genial skate. Je l'ai sur ma boite 360.


Effectivement, je peux jurer que je prendrais le 2 le jour de sa sortie.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Mais je ne l'ai pas fini.

----------


## Skouatteur

> C'est intégré au jeu. Sinon, tu ne peux pas en faire. Les jeux auquel tu peux faire des screenshots :
> - Halo 3
> - Wipeout HD
> - MGS 4 Guns of the Patriots
> 
> Y en a surement d'autres.
> 
> Sinon, y a la soclution McGyver, qui consiste à brancher ta console sur une carte d'acquisition ou sur du FireWire et de jouer via une appli spécifique capable de détecter le flux entrant et tu film/capture les screens via FRAPS ou similaire.


Y a Forza Motorsport2 et presque TDU (la fonction serait en place, mais Atari a pas levé le voile sur le site où les récupérer).

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Logan, Pipboy, Inkagoulé, Ruppy, elpaulo, je vous tiens à l'oeil.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Bwarf, c'était pas méchant. Sauf pipboy car voila quoi, c'est pipboy, et ses histoires de cul en pleine partie de arma, voila quoi, BAN  ::ninja::

----------


## NitroG42

> Rhooo le méchant. 
> 
> Moi j'avais pas compris, j'attendais des screenshots du jeu Skate :rattrapelecoup:
> 
> 
> 
> Effectivement, c'est pas moche. C'est Stalker ou bien sa suite ?


C'est Clear Sky, le truc qui permet de voir les rayons de soleils et dont j'ai oublié le nom n'est pas dispo sur le premier Stalker.

----------


## Thomasorus

Un peu de morrowind... moddé.  ::P:

----------


## NitroG42

T'utilise quoi comme pack de textures ?
Je viens de découvrir celui-là : http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/in...owtopic=880032
et il a pas l'air trop mal...

----------


## Lucaxor

> T'utilise quoi comme pack de textures ?
> Je viens de découvrir celui-là : http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/in...owtopic=880032
> et il a pas l'air trop mal...


Un pack sympa mais encore en beta (et je crois que c'est pour Oblivion) : 
http://fallout.bethsoft.com/index.html

----------


## Thomasorus

J'ai utilisé Morrowind Visual Pack qui est un pack donc, des meilleures textures par différents auteurs.  :;): 

Mais sinon globalement faut tout faire manuellement et j'ai approximativement cette liste de mods : http://vality7.googlepages.com/mods

Exepté les trucs qui transforment trop le jeu comme les gros mods de Vality ou Connary qui refont une ville entière, rajoutent plein d'arbres, etc...

Pour le reste quasiment tout a quelques exceptions prêt.

Et bien sur ça : http://vality7.googlepages.com/mwfx

----------


## Gunzen-R

Impressionnant le Morrowind  ::):

----------


## kayl257

> J'ai utilisé Morrowind Visual Pack qui est un pack donc, des meilleures textures par différents auteurs. 
> 
> Mais sinon globalement faut tout faire manuellement et j'ai approximativement cette liste de mods : http://vality7.googlepages.com/mods
> 
> Exepté les trucs qui transforment trop le jeu comme les gros mods de Vality ou Connary qui refont une ville entière, rajoutent plein d'arbres, etc...
> 
> Pour le reste quasiment tout a quelques exceptions prêt.
> 
> Et bien sur ça : http://vality7.googlepages.com/mwfx



 :;): 

Déja que tu m'as fait ré-installer Oblivion sur mon new PC de roxxor, je vais succomber à Morro moddé!
J'vai essayé de choper une GOTY à pas cher!

----------


## Thomasorus

Kayl si tu peux choppe la version anglaise, je sais pas si certains mods récents fonctionnent sur la VF.  :;):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> J'ai utilisé Morrowind Visual Pack qui est un pack donc, des meilleures textures par différents auteurs. 
> 
> Mais sinon globalement faut tout faire manuellement et j'ai approximativement cette liste de mods : http://vality7.googlepages.com/mods
> 
> Exepté les trucs qui transforment trop le jeu comme les gros mods de Vality ou Connary qui refont une ville entière, rajoutent plein d'arbres, etc...
> 
> Pour le reste quasiment tout a quelques exceptions prêt.
> 
> Et bien sur ça : http://vality7.googlepages.com/mwfx


Oooh, une jolie elfette que voilà  ::ninja:: 


Non, rien. oubliez....

----------


## Thomasorus

Metal is back ! ::o:  ::o: 

Allez encore deux trois ptites images, en plus j'ai réussi à activer la dernière version du graphic extender qui prend en compte les herbes et les fait bouger.

----------


## kayl257

> Oooh, une jolie elfette que voilà 
> 
> 
> Non, rien. oubliez....


Je suis dans ma nouvelle install d'oblivion, t'aurais pas des tenues sympa pour mon assassin(e) ?  ::rolleyes::  (on peut en parler sur le topic des mods d'Obli)




> Metal is back !
> 
> Allez encore deux trois ptites images, en plus j'ai réussi à activer la dernière version du graphic extender qui prend en compte les herbes et les fait bouger.


Tu nous fait un ptit tuto car dans le lien cité plus haut c'est un peu confus sur quoi installé!

----------


## RUPPY

C'est vrai que ca serait vraiment bien un ch'tit topic expliquant comment modder Morrowind jusqu'au trognon  ::wub::  .... allez, au boulot siouplait

----------


## L'invité

Ouai un petit tuto disant dans quel ordre et comment modder morrowind pour le rendre magnifique serait le bienvenue...
Parce que dès que je commence a mettre quelque mod le jeu me signale des problème . ::|:

----------


## kayl257

Bon y'a déjà ça mais ça manque de détails (cf tuto Obli  ::P: )

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...&postcount=128

----------


## Dark Fread

Au milieu de tous les Boris, les Sevka et les Vladimir, ça fait du bien un petit Arthur César. ( ::blink:: )



Huhuh, d'après vous, combien de temps j'ai mis pour ramener des trucs à vendre pour 280 000 ru ?  ::mellow:: 



Je sais pas, et je sais pas non plus combien il y en avait, j'ai pas eu le courage de compter...  ::wub::

----------


## Snowman

En fait, tu revends tout les guns que tu trouve.

Pas con.

N'empêche que le G36 et le Groza sont d'excellentes armes (surtout le G36 :souvenirému: )

----------


## MemoryCard

Le problème c'est que ça sert a rien en fait  ::P: 

(t'as fait quo de tes 280 000, t'as acheté 10 000 boites de conserves?)

----------


## Dark Fread

Une Exo et une Seva  ::):

----------


## Thomasorus

> Je suis dans ma nouvelle install d'oblivion, t'aurais pas des tenues sympa pour mon assassin(e) ?  (on peut en parler sur le topic des mods d'Obli)
> 
> 
> 
> Tu nous fait un ptit tuto car dans le lien cité plus haut c'est un peu confus sur quoi installé!





> C'est vrai que ca serait vraiment bien un ch'tit topic expliquant comment modder Morrowind jusqu'au trognon  .... allez, au boulot siouplait





> Ouai un petit tuto disant dans quel ordre et comment modder morrowind pour le rendre magnifique serait le bienvenue...
> Parce que dès que je commence a mettre quelque mod le jeu me signale des problème .



Tain arrétez j'ai toujours pas fini réellemment celui sur Oblivion.
Voila ce qu'on fait : je termine véritablement mon guide d'oblivion cette semaine et j'attaque morrowind après.  :;):

----------


## NitroG42

Dan le numéro 104, y avait un excellent on y joue encore, avec une grosse liste de mod sympa.
J'avais testé le Morrowind Visual Pack que t'utilise, c'est vrai que c'est pas mal du tout, mais j'ai l'impression que celui que j'ai montré est plus joli, faudra que je teste.
Sinon j'ai trouvé un truc aussi qui permet de modifier les animations, faudrai que je regarde si des moddeurs ont réussis à améliorer un peu tout ca.




> Un pack sympa mais encore en beta (et je crois que c'est pour Oblivion) : 
> http://fallout.bethsoft.com/index.html


J'ai peut être un énorme balais dans le cul en ce moment, mais j'ai envie de dire que les trolls, c'est comme une léchouille dans l'oreille, c'est rigolo mais pas quand c'est hors sujet.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> J'ai peut être un énorme balais dans le cul en ce moment


Je confirme  ::ninja::

----------


## NitroG42

> Je confirme


Ouais ben merde quoi, j'avais 10 euros de réduc à cora, deux semaines que je passe voir et ils ont toujours pas warhead, donc je peux pas me défouler, résultat, je vais devoir poster des screens de lea PASSION VETERINAIRE, FAIT CHIAY MAYRDE.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> Ouais ben merde quoi, j'avais *10 euros de réduc* à *cora*, *deux semaines* que je passe voir et ils ont toujours pas *warhead*, donc je peux pas me *défouler*, résultat, je vais devoir *sposter des screen* de *lea PASSION VETERINAIRE*,* FAIT CHIAY MAYRDE*.


Après analyse, fake raté  ::ninja::

----------


## Snowman

Parents, apprenez à vos enfants à ne pas laisser traîner leurs jouets : 



Ah tiens un français :

----------


## NitroG42

> Parents, apprenez à vos enfants à ne pas laisser traîner leurs jouets : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4af...b-4a31588c321b
> 
> Ah tiens un français :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1fe...b-40da1dc8396d


Tutu, tu savais pas que c'était un nom japonais ?

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Bouah c'est pas si mal que ça le passage avec les aliens...

----------


## Lucaxor

> J'ai peut être un énorme balais dans le cul en ce moment, mais j'ai envie de dire que les trolls, c'est comme une léchouille dans l'oreille, c'est rigolo mais pas quand c'est hors sujet.


Et dire qu'il a fallut des années d'entrainement et d'analyse des forums CPC pour sortir le troll parfait. Réduit à ça.

Tant pis, ma vidéo de 35 minutes de gameplay de Duke Nukem Forever vous pouvez vous la mettre au côté du balais de Nitro!

Maintenant j'ai peut-être mal compris mais si léchouille d'oreille il y a je suis partant, c'est comme un bon troll, c'est toujours rigolo.

----------


## kayl257

> Tain arrétez j'ai toujours pas fini réellemment celui sur Oblivion.
> Voila ce qu'on fait : je termine véritablement mon guide d'oblivion cette semaine et j'attaque morrowind après.


Yipeee (avec une maj avec open better cities et autres  ::rolleyes::  :;): )

Jte kiffe  ::P:

----------


## --Lourd--

Arma avec le slx

----------


## FUTOMAKI

C'est beau ArmA n'empêche...

Ceci est le passage le plus drôle de toute l'histoire du FPS (avis totalement objectif)



J'ai du m'arrêter de jouer pendant une bonne minute, l'estomac trop secoué par des spasmes jubilatoires.  :^_^:

----------


## Lucaxor

> C'est beau ArmA n'empêche...
> 
> Ceci est le passage le plus drôle de toute l'histoire du FPS (avis totalement objectif)
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e82...2be3dd76d8.png
> 
> J'ai du m'arrêter de jouer pendant une bonne minute, l'estomac trop secoué par des spasmes jubilatoires.


C'est NOLF?
J'ai arrêté le jeu à la pseudo mission d'infiltration dans le labo des pourritures communistes. C'était après Deus Ex et j'étais à fond dans le trip ninja invisible et voir ce niveau tourner à la boucherie (j'étais peut-être juste mauvais) ça m'a crispé.
Jamais autant regretté de ne pas avoir continué un jeu  ::cry::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> C'est NOLF?
> J'ai arrêté le jeu à la pseudo mission d'infiltration dans le labo des pourritures communistes. C'était après Deus Ex et j'étais à fond dans le trip ninja invisible et voir ce niveau tourner à la boucherie (j'étais peut-être juste mauvais) ça m'a crispé.
> Jamais autant regretté de ne pas avoir continuer un jeu


C'est NOLF2. Vers la fin d'une mission en Inde un peu chiante, cette scène est mémorable.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Jamais autant regretté de ne pas avoir commencé un jeu pour ma part  ::ninja::

----------


## Saumon

> C'est beau ArmA n'empêche...
> 
> Ceci est le passage le plus drôle de toute l'histoire du FPS (avis totalement objectif)
> 
> J'ai du m'arrêter de jouer pendant une bonne minute, l'estomac trop secoué par des spasmes jubilatoires.


Le niveau, plus loin il me semble, avec les mimes français est vraiment drôle aussi.
Quand ils chantent la marseillaise et usent de certaines de nos expressions...  :B): .
J'ai trouvé ça terrible.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Faut vraiment que je le fasse ce jeu ? 

Pffff, un de plus à faire  ::|:   ::P:

----------


## Saumon

> Faut vraiment que je le fasse ce jeu ?


Sérieusement obligé.

----------


## Sk-flown

> C'est beau ArmA n'empêche...
> 
> Ceci est le passage le plus drôle de toute l'histoire du FPS (avis totalement objectif)
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e82...2be3dd76d8.png
> 
> J'ai du m'arrêter de jouer pendant une bonne minute, l'estomac trop secoué par des spasmes jubilatoires.


Bhe racontes ce qu'il se passe qu'on se marre aussi.

C'est un des rares jeux que j'ai fait 2 fois, mais je me souviens pas de ce passage.

L'humour, la musique, le gameplay, tout est bon dans ce jeu.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Faire le 2 avant le 1, ça gêne ?

----------


## Hamtarotaro

Ça m'a pas gêné en tout cas.


Sinon:


Moi alcoolique? Nooooon c'est pour les radiations.  ::ninja::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Bhe racontes ce qu'il se passe qu'on se marre aussi.
> 
> C'est un des rares jeux que j'ai fait 2 fois, mais je me souviens pas de ce passage.
> 
> L'humour, la musique, le gameplay, tout est bon dans ce jeu.


Ah mais si je le dis ca va vous gâcher la surprise. Ce serait dommage.

Bon en version spoiler alors: 

Spoiler Alert! 


Comme le suggère l'image il faut diriger Cate vers le joli coffre bien ouvert devant soi, mais ce que le screen ne montre pas c'est que le tapis au sol recouvre un trou, et donc un superbe piège au fond duquel repose des lapins. Oui des lapins enragés qui vous devorent n'importe qui ose tomber dans leur piège.
Non en fait les lapins dévoreront personnes, mais sur le tapis on trouve aussi un joli lettre du C.R.I.M.E qui mentionnent une rupture de stock de fouine enragées et donc le remplacement de ces dèrnieres par des lapins tout meugnons.



Le truc c'est que la chute est déjà surprenante mais plus encore l'explication qui en devient hilarant.  ::XD::

----------


## Olipro

Nolf je l'ai fini 3 fois, dont une fois très récemment.
J'ai même fini contract JACK il y a deux semaines.
Tout joueur de bon gout doit avoir fini NOLF 1 et 2 au moins une fois !

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Alors voilà comment ça se passe au SAV de la nanosuit. C'est ici qu'on fait les mises à jours software et les réparations  ::ninja::

----------


## L'invité

Allez toujours quelques screen de ma première partie de STALKER:


Des anomalies.


Encore une anomalie.


Go! Go!


J'ai la classe.  :B): 


Ca me rapelle un autre screen.


J'ai envie de faire un tour!  ::):

----------


## Snowman

> Ça m'a pas gêné en tout cas.
> 
> 
> Sinon:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/10a...7d86fd9bd6.jpg
> 
> Moi alcoolique? Nooooon c'est pour les radiations.


Idéal pour accompagner une barre d'uranium.

Ça me fait penser qu'à Morrowind, en cas de combat difficile je prenais plein de bouteilles d'alcool (de préférence ceux qui augmentent la force) et j'ingurgitais le tout avant de me battre.
Drunken Master style  :B):

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Plein de screen sympas


Dis moi, comment fais-tu pour prendre un screen à la troisième personne ?

----------


## L'invité

> Dis moi, comment fais-tu pour prendre un screen à la troisième personne ?


http://www.jeuxvideopc.com/forums/je...et_53912_1.htm
Trouvé la dessus après en avoir entendu parlé.  :;): 
(Tu peux même jouer à la 3eme personne mais je le conseillerai pas...  ::rolleyes:: )

----------


## Snowman

2 screens de FM 08 :

- Enfin un joueur honnête :



- Au moins il y a eu du suspense : 




EDIT : 2 autres de FM '08

- Parfois, quand l'IA s'occupe des transferts, elle tape juste :



- Parfois c'est n'importe quoi...(je parle du montant) :

----------


## Gunzen-R

Laul.

----------


## Sk-flown

> - Parfois c'est n'importe quoi...(je parle du montant) : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2ed...2-f8395925652c


C'est clair et puis Mutu il a pas le profil pour jouer au Arsenal de Wenger avec ses histoires de drogues et autre fait divers sordides.

----------


## Thomasorus

> Laul.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/d1cc...c2bc5db21f.png



Par pitié vire cette interface dégueu et installe ça à la place : http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=10763

----------


## Vevster

Blitzpig_El Silent Hunter 4 screen




IL2-1946

----------


## El_Mariachi²

La flote est assez bluffante!

----------


## FUTOMAKI

IL2 !

Le jeu dans lequel je n'ai jamais réussi à me poser proprement...
( et pourtant je l'ai déjà fait en vrai, proprement pour le coup  ::ninja:: )


Et puis sinon il fait très chaud des fois:


Worms powa  ::lol:: 

Ou encore


Ouais les 2 jeux ont bien 8 ans d'écart quand même  :^_^:

----------


## Linque

Remarquez "l'optimisation" (  ::rolleyes::  ) que j'ai du appliquer, car je joue sur un pc portable qui roxx rien du tout.

Edit : merci BlackSt0rm.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Car il faut prendre l'image et non pas le lien de l'image  :;): 

Et regarde sous ton image.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Quand un siège vire à l'horreur...

  

Fort heureusement j'étais du côté du monstre, pas de la pouffe qui s'enfuit en culotte dans la forêt.

----------


## Sylvine

> La flote est assez bluffante!


 Ouais, bizarrement je la trouve beaucoup mieux faite que le sous-marin lui-même.  ::huh::

----------


## Snowman

Moi j'aime bien les profils qui imposent le respect :

----------


## Tyler Durden

J'viens de débuter une petite partie de Gothic 3...

----------


## El_Mariachi²

le gars il a les cuisses dans la pierre?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> le gars il a les cuisses dans la pierre?


  OUAIS ^^


J'ai mal parlé au gros type là bas...et il m'a défoncé... ::|:

----------


## Snowman

Ça fait slibard en granit sur la première photo.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> OUAIS ^^
> 
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...en/SDFDGDF.jpg
> J'ai mal parlé au gros type là bas...et il m'a défoncé...


 :^_^: 
Génial ce screen.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Génial ce screen.


La scène aussi  :^_^:  à ses pieds c'est mon ami qu'il vient aussi d'achever ...

C'est la crise, je bois de l'eau de pluie...

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Faire le 2 avant le 1, ça gêne ?


Ah oui ça gène, il faut commencer par le 1. On retrouve les mêmes personnages et c'est important de les découvrir dans l'ordre !
J'me referais bien le 1er moi, moi je n'arrive pas a le retrouver.

----------


## Entropie

En disette de bon JDR, je voulais savoir si la commuté a tunée le jeux pour en gommer les plus gros problème ? ( Mod , patch non officiel tout ça)

Rien que les screens me donne envie de le ressortir  ::):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Mod je sais pas, mais les patchs non officiel il y en a pas mal et pour l'instant je n'ai eu ni plantage ni bug...
Edit:

Je ne sais pas si Gothic 3 est génial sur la durée mais en tout cas le début est très prometteur je m'éclate !

----------


## Lang0chat

Le dernier patch non officiel c'est pas le 1.6 ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Le dernier patch non officiel c'est pas le 1.6 ?


ouep.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Gothic 3 est genial j'ai trouvé, mais ses bugs, ralentissements avec une bonne machine et autres m'ont soulé.

----------


## Lang0chat

> Gothic 3 est genial j'ai trouvé, mais ses bugs, ralentissements avec une bonne machine et autres m'ont soulé.


Coupaing  ::o:  !!! Je ne suis donc pas le seul  ::(:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ouais copaing, mais seulement car ton chat il est stylé !  ::ninja::

----------


## RUPPY

Gothic 3 est un excellent jeu, un point c'est tout  ::wub::

----------


## Lang0chat

D'ailleurs y'a une extension de prévu si je ne m'abuse... Sortira, sortira pas? En tout cas je louche bien dessus, surtout si elle pouvait virer les lags intempestifs  :<_<:   Et fuck les loups !

----------


## Lezardo

> D'ailleurs y'a une extension de prévu si je ne m'abuse... Sortira, sortira pas? En tout cas je louche bien dessus, surtout si elle pouvait virer les lags intempestifs   Et fuck les loups !


Oui oui y a bien une extension prévu le 7 novembre prochain.

----------


## Olipro

les graphismes de warhead parfois c'est beaucoup "trop" détaillé.
Et ça mérite une screen

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Aaah le Katyusha sur Men of War  ::ninja::  ça donne ça ( partie avec Slayertom ) :

----------


## --Lourd--

ratatata pfiooooouuu bam bam

----------


## Gros Con n°2

::o:  Hontatoi !

----------


## --Lourd--

S'toi le hontatoi.

----------


## Morgoth

BiA 3 ?
Bonjour les effets d'escalier...

----------


## RUPPY

> Aaah le Katyusha sur Men of War  ça donne ça ( partie avec Slayertom ) :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/134...2-463d6e159ce6


Il est sorti ?  ::huh::   Rassurez moi....c'est la béta, j'ai pas loupé la sortie non ?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Oui, c'est la beta  :;): 

Z'ont essayé de m'enroler !  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Niveau 16 ça se fête !

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Pas un screenshot, mais...WoW rend débile...



36 comptes en même temps...

----------


## Logan

> Image de malade de WoW


 ::o: 

Et puis  ::o:  aussi.

----------


## Nelfe

P'tain en multiboxing en BG il doit arracher lui  ::mellow::

----------


## Logan

> P'tain en multiboxing en BG il doit arracher lui


Mayrde, j'ai rien compris.

Enfin si, j'ai compris que le Monsieur devait être très bon en faisant de la boxe plusieurs fois sous Baldur's Gate.

Mais çà ne doit pas être çà.  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Syntaxerror

Oo, il a tellement pas la place qu'il est obligé de jouer au trackball le pauvre. C'est p'têtre un atelier de fermier asiatique, non?

----------


## Steack

> Pas un screenshot, mais...WoW rend débile...
> 
> http://www.ripten.com/wp-content/upl...w-36box2-1.jpg
> 
> 36 comptes en même temps...


Vous pensez qu'il a eu une vie social.
Puis il doit put avoir de pognon si tout ces compte lui appartienne.

----------


## Syntaxerror

> Puis il doit put avoir de pognon si tout ces compte lui appartienne.


Hmmm à priori, quand on a 10 PC, c'est qu'on n'a pas forcément de gros problèmes d'argent  ::): .

----------


## Linque

Je pense aussi que c'est un "fermier" asiatique. Dur de sortir de cet espace sans crise d'épilepsie.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

La news http://www.ripten.com/2008/10/10/wow...ds-by-himself/

----------


## Nelfe

Le multiboxing consiste pour une personne à jouer plusieurs comptes à la fois via un programme qui multiplie les informations : tu appuies sur une touche pour avancer, tout les persos avancent, une touche pour lancer un sort (vu que c'est des chamans pour pas mal, on va dire "Chaîne d'éclair") et pouf tous les persos lancent le même sort.

On en croise en champ de batailles (le plus connu étant Véronika, Veronika, Véronikä, etc... enfin il a 5 persos, des chamans, avec un nom quasi identique), et ça fait trèèèèèèèèèèèès mal. 5 persos qui lancent 5 fois le même sort en même temps, ça oneshoot n'importe qui. Le seul moyen de les battre c'est de les désynchroniser : Peur sur un personnage, polymorphage (transformation en mouton) sur un autre, etc. Là le joueur est obligé de reprendre le contrôle un à un des personnages, et il perd le combat. M'enfin ça arrive rarement, et j'ai déjà testé les 5*Chaînes d'éclairs dans la gueule, on apprécie moyennement.

Pas mal de posts pour gueuler sur la méthode sur le forum off', mais l'équipe Blizzard a décidé de tolérer cette technique.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

5 perso ? Hahaha le petit joueur, lui il en a 36 !  ::ninja::

----------


## Nelfe

5 c'est déjà pas mal, là 36 le gars il remplit quasiment l'intégralité des effectifs d'un Alterac (40vs40)
L'avantage, il rase tout devant lui, désavantage il ne peut pas dispatcher ses persos donc il ne peut rien défendre.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Qu'est ce que tu veux défendre  ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Nelfe

A Altérac, y'a pas mal d'objectifs à défendre, dont le "boss" de sa faction. Si le gars attaque avec ses 36 persos (il a pas le choix, un perso avance donc les 35 autres doivent suivre), ça fait simplement 4 autres joueurs pour défendre le reste de la citadelle  ::ninja::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ouais mais il a 50 trackball et claviers, donc il doit les jouer un par un, ou 4 par 4 accessoirement.

----------


## Nelfe

Ca me semble super difficile, le gars doit être super réactif et si il regarde à gauche il voit pas ce qui se passe à droite.

----------


## Logan

Portal Prelude a été développé sous Linux :



 ::rolleyes::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Hann t'as bon gout! Mais jle trouve trop difficile le Prelude. Du coup je joue d'abord à Portal Flash Maps.

----------


## Logan

> Hann t'as bon gout! Mais jle trouve trop difficile le Prelude. Du coup je joue d'abord à Portal Flash Maps.


Franchement, je m'éclate trop. J'avais déjà adoré Portal, et c'est vraiment dans la continuité, avec des énigmes encore plus tordues, et pas si difficile que çà si on réfléchie un peu. C'est pas spécialement basé sur les tricks et autres jump, à part 2 ou 3 salles ou parties de salles.

J'en suis à la 14ème.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Mayrde, j'ai rien compris.
> 
> Enfin si, j'ai compris que le Monsieur devait être très bon en faisant de la boxe plusieurs fois sous Baldur's Gate.
> 
> Mais çà ne doit pas être çà. h34r:


 ::XD:: 

Petit clin d'œil du studio dans Prelude


@BlackStrom:

"Bradster possède pas moins de 36 comptes sur World of Warcraft, répartis sur 11 ordinateurs, auxquels il a accès simultanément grâce à un dispositif optimisé à l'extrême. Quand on lui demande pourquoi autant de comptes pour un seul homme, il explique qu'il veut tout simplement ravager Stormwind et Ironforge avec un groupe de personnages de niveau maximal. Ayant une préférence pour les shamans, il en possède actuellement 32 de niveau 61, un de niveau 70, ainsi que du mage et du prètre en renfort, niveau 70 eux aussi.



En plus d'un roulement permanent de ses comptes et d'une utilisation très étudiées des mécanismes d'expérience, Bradster utilise quelques add-ons pour localiser les quêtes, minuter ses raids et connaître la classe de ses adversaires.

Cette force de frappe est au service de ses propres raids, qu'il mène seul, refusant de dépendre d'autres joueurs pour coordonner une attaque. Pour ce faire, son matériel doit suivre ses désirs. Afin de lancer ses instances sur ses 11 ordinateurs, il utilise Octopus 1.3.2. Maximizer. C'est un logiciel libre qui permet de lancer des commandes vers plusieurs postes depuis une même interface, ceci comprenant des macros. Il n'influence pas la partie logicielle de WoW, mais donne aux utilisateurs la possibilité de gérer tous leurs personnages en aval, en centralisant les opérations."

J'ai tout honteusement pompé au blog Chamboultout

----------


## Carpette@LLN

J'ai des stupides (désolé, oui, stupides) questions : 

1) Y a-t-il une touche pour virer l'interface dans Bioshock, histoire de prendre des beaux screenshots (qqn a dit ici que numpad - fonctionnait pour Stalker) ? De façon générale, est-ce possible dans la plupart des jeux ?

2) Quand on utilise la touche "print screen" sous wiwi, ça donne un truc à coller tout-de-suite, pas un fichier. Si je fais ça ingame, ça donne un fichier ? Il se met où ? Si j'en fais plusieurs, ils s'écrasent succissevement ou pas ?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Y'a pas un sous dossier screenshot dans le dossier du jeu ?

----------


## Logan

Trouvé à l'instant, une pub pour un site de sekse avec des cubes, planquée dans la salle 16 de Portal Prelude, et en français dans le texte en plus.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## L'invité

> Trouvé à l'instant, une pub pour un site de sekse avec des cubes, planquée dans la salle 16 de Portal Prelude, et en français dans le texte en plus. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/213...68ea3d654e.jpg


Aaarg tu me devance de 5 minutes... ::|:

----------


## Logan

> Aaarg tu me devance de 5 minutes...


Tu viens de l'a trouver toi aussi ?

----------


## L'invité

> Tu viens de l'a trouvé toi aussi ?


Non je l'ai déjà trovué il y a quelques jours j'avai prit un screen mais je viens de voir le post du clin d'oeil au dessus et je me suis dit que ça pourrait être marrant de répondre avec ça... Mais je viens de me faire pwned.  :;):

----------


## Cartapouille

Putain moi aussi j'allais la mettre!, je trouve ce clin d'oeuil particuliérement marrant

----------


## Logan

Muhahaha, comment que je vous ai tous grillé !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

gpotato est un site de mmorpg gratuits. ZLOL.

----------


## Logan

> gpotato est un site de mmorpg gratuits. ZLOL.


Ha. Au vue des babes, je pensais à un site de cul moi.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ouais mais toi t'es un pervers.

----------


## Logan

Et merde, démasqué  ::P: h34r:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Et merde, démasqué h34r:


 ::o:  cay vrai en plus! Et moi qui avais mis au pif  ::P:

----------


## Logan

> cay vrai en plus! Et moi qui avais mis au pif


Au pif au pif ... Comme si tu n'étais pas au courant depuis le temps que nous deux ... hem ... bon, hein, alors !

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Tu crois que c'est pour quoi que logan essaye de se faufiler derrière les ennemis à cod4 ? Pour leur donner un coup de couteau dans le dos ? Que nenni !

----------


## Logan

> Tu crois que c'est pour quoi que logan essaye de se faufiler derrière les ennemis à cod4 ? Pour leur donner un coup de couteau dans le dos ? Que nenni !


C'est vrai que tu as souvent taté de mon couteau  ::P: 

Sinon, je continue avec Portal Prelude. Ils se lachent dans les dialogues  ::):

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> C'est vrai que tu as souvent taté de mon couteau


Non justement  ::P:  Toi t'as taté de ma mp5 en revanche  ::ninja::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Wakfu ca ressemble à ça et rien que la on prend une bonne claque devant la classitude de la chose.

Par contre comme c'est une beta je sais pas si j'ai bien le droit de poster un screen  ::ninja:: 

Donc je m'en tiens la.

----------


## ElGato

> 2) Quand on utilise la touche "print screen" sous wiwi, ça donne un truc à coller tout-de-suite, pas un fichier. Si je fais ça ingame, ça donne un fichier ? Il se met où ? Si j'en fais plusieurs, ils s'écrasent succissevement ou pas ?


Si tu fais ça sous un jeu 3D "classique" (qui utilise DirectX ou OpenGL) ça ne donnera rien (c'est DirectX - ou OpenGL - qui gère ce qui se passe à ce moment sur l'écran).

C'est pour ça qu'il faut utiliser des logiciels comme Fraps.

----------


## LordFernando

fraps ou bien capturino

----------


## Dark Fread

[SPOILER]

Bon, c'est pas réellement un spoiler mais je préfère préciser que des screens d'une des dernières maps de Stalker SoC vont suivre. 
D'ailleurs, j'en viens à Clear Sky et je clame haut et fort qu'en vertu du fait que l'on ne visite pas ceci dans Clear Sky : 






Ce dernier déshonore Stalker. Tout simplement. 
Bref, fâché avec CS, j'ai failli me remettre à Far Cry (non non cherchez pas le rapport) mais finalement non, faut pas pousser. Par contre je ne me rappelaisplus de cette options qui permettais d'afficher des rendus un peu particuliers : 

Rendu par défaut : 


Rendu cartoon :


Rendu froid : (pas mal çui-là d'ailleurs)

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Car c'est le patch hdr, non présent au début. Y'a paradisiaque aussi. En revanche tu le tournes au max la ?  ::mellow::  Ca a sacrément mal veilli  ::mellow::  Et cet aliasing  ::o:

----------


## skyblazer

> Car c'est le patch hdr, non présent au début. Y'a paradisiaque aussi. En revanche tu le tournes au max la ?  Ca a sacrément mal veilli  Et cet aliasing


Je trouve ça pas mal. Le seul truc qui est vraiment pique-oeil, c'est l'aliasing et la résolution de merde.

----------


## Morgoth

Il a très mal vieilli l'ami Cri Lointain. Ou alors il ne tourne pas à fond.

----------


## Leybi

@Dark Fread : Si u as une sauvegarde un peu avant Tchernobyl, je te conseille d'essayer la 'meilleure' fin (celle ou on ne va pas jusqu'au monolithe), je 'lai faite il y a quelques jours et c'est plutôt sympa, on en apprend pas mal sur la zone et on a droit à une zone bonux avant une chouette cinématique  :^_^:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> [SPOILER]
> 
> Bon, c'est pas réellement un spoiler mais je préfère préciser que des screens d'une des dernières maps de Stalker SoC vont suivre. 
> D'ailleurs, j'en viens à Clear Sky et je clame haut et fort qu'en vertu du fait que l'on ne visite pas ceci dans Clear Sky : 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/ef10...063e7f0ed9.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/fd76...82f1bacb34.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/10a0...ac1fd46c9f.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/206a...926fb260f1.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/816c...0c0da65b39.jpg
> ...


Ptain c'est fou même l'intérieur du sarcophage est bien restitué, il y a la poutre Mamoth, la dalle retournée, le coté mur cascade, les gaines de ventilation... Chapeau.

----------


## NitroG42

> Car c'est le patch hdr, non présent au début. Y'a paradisiaque aussi. En revanche tu le tournes au max la ?  Ca a sacrément mal veilli  Et cet aliasing


C'est pas un patch hdr ca, ca y était avant, et c'était pas du hdr justement.

----------


## Killy

Y'a un "V" normalement au début de la phrase, je sais pas pourquoi il a sauté quand j'ai pris le screen. Enfin bref, tout ça pour dire qu'avec les patchs qui vont bien (textures, cinématiques etc...) le jeu est devenu fréquetable. Le scénario par contre est affreusement absent, les quelques infos qui font avancer la chose sont disséminées sous forme de notes pas toujours réalistes.

Et puis mince, les zombies ça me manque  ::o: 

Oh et cet imbécile de Léon balance toujours ce genre de phrases débiles. C'est assez marrant, d'un jeu horreur on est passé à un truc plus action avec même les répliques choc. Bref je voulais poster un screen pour en parler un peu et voila, c'est fait !

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> C'est pas un patch hdr ca, ca y était avant, et c'était pas du hdr justement.


Si, c'est appelé comme ça. D'ailleurs, l'option paradisiaque rend justement l'option HDR-isée.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> 103 sp


copaing  ::wub::

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> copaing


Attention. En ayant quoté ce message, tu participes au flood et risque de prendre des points.

D'ailleurs je ne répondrai pas que la Magnum Racing en plus d'une belle gueule, était aussi bien plus véloce, maniable et parfaitement inconfortable.

----------


## Dark Fread

Ah ouais et concernant mes screens de Far Cry, si si tout est à fond. Sauf l'antialiasing qui est inactif, j'aime pas cette daube qui divise mon framerate par je sais pas combien alors qu'on ne se rend compte de rien dés qu'on est en mouvement. 

Leybi -> Oui je sais, j'ai du,finir une vingtaine de fois Stalker. D'ailleurs merci, tu me fais penser à poster ma sauvegarde dans le topic des saves  ::):

----------


## --Lourd--

Souquez les arquemuses !!



Aaaaaaaaaaah



San Francisco



Aaaaaaaaaaaah²



Mon mien il est plus gros



Arblgagblagblablagbla

----------


## Morgoth

> Ah ouais et concernant mes screens de Far Cry, si si tout est à fond. Sauf l'antialiasing qui est inactif, j'aime pas cette daube qui divise mon framerate par je sais pas combien alors qu'on ne se rend compte de rien dés qu'on est en mouvement.


Ahahah...  :<_<: 
Remarque tant mieux pour toi si tu ne vois rien en mouvement mais bon... je m'inquiéterais...

----------


## Dark Fread

M'inquièter de ne pas percevoir des décalages de largeur 1 pixel en 1680x1050 ? Non non c'est pas si grave que ça. J'avoue que dans le cas de Far Cry, ok, je pourrais le mettre vu que mon framerate plancher resterait plus que correct mais dans d'autres cas, je préfère largement tourner à 60 FPS avec de l'aliasing que sans à 40.

----------


## Morgoth

> M'inquièter de ne pas percevoir des décalages de largeur 1 pixel en 1680x1050 ? Non non c'est pas si grave que ça. J'avoue que dans le cas de Far Cry, ok, je pourrais le mettre vu que mon framerate plancher resterait plus que correct mais dans d'autres cas, je préfère largement tourner à 60 FPS avec de l'aliasing que sans à 40.


Bah, n'empêche que ça saute aux yeux l'absence d'AA.
Après je suis d'accord, je préfère un bon Framerate sans AA qu'un mauvais avec. Mais honnêtement, dans la plupart des jeux, même récents, avec une bonne Config, il n'y a pas de souci.

----------


## Carpette@LLN

Un de mes tout premiers décès sur TF2... Je n'ai jamais recroisé le gaillard, mais il peut se vanter d'avoir été en fond d'écran à mon boulot pendant quelques mois !

----------


## Ravine

Diantre, j'ai la classe sur ce screen.

----------


## Carpette@LLN

Fichtre, mon cher meurtrier !

Effectivement, je dois avouer que tu te la pètes bien  :B):

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Killghis en YMCA fait la pause adaptée  ::ninja:: 



Moi sur porto de nuit avec super menteur et killghis :
   

Après, les screenshots de crysis ça ne sert en rien d'en poster d'autres, nous ne sommes plus étonnés  ::P:

----------


## M.Rick75

Mon petit safari photo dans X3 Terran Conflict:

Mars


Ceinture de Minerai


Argon One versus Buster




edit: modification des images en liens cliquables

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Ça a quand même vachement de la gueule.

----------


## Pelomar

Encore, encore !

----------


## Skouatteur

Wow, super jolis screens.
Mais X3 c'est quoi comme gameplay? Dogfights ou combat à la Eve-Online?

----------


## Pelomar

> Wow, super jolis screens.
> Mais X3 c'est quoi comme gameplay? Dogfights ou combat à la Eve-Online?


GTA dans l'espace avec des gros vaisseaux.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> C'est beau ArmA n'empêche...
> 
> Ceci est le passage le plus drôle de toute l'histoire du FPS (avis totalement objectif)
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e82...2be3dd76d8.png
> 
> J'ai du m'arrêter de jouer pendant une bonne minute, l'estomac trop secoué par des spasmes jubilatoires.


Mwouahahaha!
L'attaques des lapins féroces!  :^_^:  :^_^: 

*+1 NOLF2!!!!!*

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> Wow, super jolis screens.
> Mais X3 c'est quoi comme gameplay? Dogfights ou combat à la Eve-Online?


Jeu pour marchands de tapis, dans le futur.

----------


## Pelomar

> Jeu pour marchands de tapis, dans le futur.


Ah ah BlackSt0rm il a jamais reussi a depasser les trois heures de jeu sur X3, booouuuh le loser !

----------


## Gros Con n°2

J'ai surtout jamais joué à X3. Tfaçon m'en fout, moi je peux l'acheter et y jouer. Toi tu dois attendre 6 mois. :doublenelson:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Mwouahahaha!
> L'attaques des lapins féroces! 
> 
> *+1 NOLF2!!!!!*


Ah bah y'en a au moins qui a trouvé !

Pour ma part c'est un peu la foire au screen, si je peux me permettre.



GRID et je m'éclate comme un petit fou




Une LAN avec des potes avec le zombi mod de COD4, en attendant L4D.




Et sinon j'entame The Witcher EE, bien rodé.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

T'aurais pas des screens plus parlant concernant ton mod Zombie pour Call of Duty 4 ? je suis curieux de voir comment c'est.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Et ben pour résumer BTD 0.2.
Une équipe de joueur doit tenir à 15 assauts croissants de zombis (pas animés et moche).
Entre chaque vague l'équipe à un petit laps de temps (non défini, sinon c'est pas drôle) pour aller chercher des munitions et des soins qui se situent généralement à l'autre bout du point à défendre.







Les soldats perdus réapparaissent à la vague suivante si une personne est toujours en vie (crise assurée lorsqu'on reste seul contre 70 zombies et que tout les autres gueulent dans tous les sens pour nous aider)

----------


## edenwars

Je ressort mes vieux screenshots:


Far Cry:





C'est ce qui s'appelle se prendre un arbre:

----------


## Syntaxerror

Un peu de Clear sky

----------


## Saumon

> Et ben pour résumer BTD 0.2.
> Une équipe de joueur doit tenir à 15 assauts croissants de zombis (pas animés et moche).
> Entre chaque vague l'équipe à un petit laps de temps (non défini, sinon c'est pas drôle) pour aller chercher des munitions et des soins qui se situent généralement à l'autre bout du point à défendre.
> 
> Les soldats perdus réapparaissent à la vague suivante si une personne est toujours en vie (crise assurée lorsqu'on reste seul contre 70 zombies et que tout les autres gueulent dans tous les sens pour nous aider)


Présenté comme ça, ça rappelle fortement _Killing Floor_.

----------


## Sylvine

> Présenté comme ça, ça rappelle fortement _Killing Floor_.


 En moins bien.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> En moins bien.


Une sorte de mise en bouche pour L4D quoi.

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

Mon rescapé de guerre au regard triste (Mass Effect):

----------


## Killy

Des screens d'Oblibli moddé jusqu'a trognon:

Ici je me suis fait courser par des bandits trop nombreux, j'ai trouvé un garde qui a fait le ménage. Moi j'ai ramassé les morceaux, résultat une armure lourde honnête pour débuter:


Exactement la même histoire 10 minutes plus tard, mais avec deux gardes. Grosse baston et encore une fois j'ai ramassé les restes:


Et enfin, je croise une bande de squelettes tout moisis qui m'attaquent. Trop d'archers, je me dirige vers une zone fermée le plus rapidement possible. Arrivé en haut d'une tour, j'attends au tournant les guerriers que je pulvérise:


Les archers m'ont attendu en bas, j'ai sauté d'en haut et plof 3 petits tas de poussière et rien à looter. Tout leur matos était rouillé !

En bref, Oblivion + fran + MMM c'est drôle mais les routes sont pas sure. Et ces p... d'archers font TRES mal !

----------


## Olipro

Pour rendre un peu mieux hommage à farcry, qui a pas si mal vieilli que ça en vérité.

Killy : tu te rends compte que ton perso a un oeil caché par ses cheveux. En plein combat, ça doit être con pour lui parce qu'il ne peut pas mesurer le relief.

----------


## Killy

> Killy : tu te rends compte que ton perso a un oeil caché par ses cheveux. En plein combat, ça doit être con pour lui parce qu'il ne peut pas mesurer le relief.


Bawé mais c'est purement esthétique. Oblivion etant ce qu'il est, même en utilisant des mods, des sauvegardes et tout et tout, ne pas faire un monstre reste difficile. Je suis content du résultat mais je préfère cacher un peu le visage quand même. Puis c'est plus classe  :B):

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Le personnage de killy a des cheveux émetteurs de lumière  ::ninja::

----------


## Killy

C'est la faute au "hache dé aire"  :<_<:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Au moins c'est pratique pour les raids de nuit  ::ninja::

----------


## Killy

Hop hop j'ai finit Resident Evil 4:

Leon, toujours le mot pour rire:


Y'a vraiment rien à faire dans ce village:


Et les dernières phrases du jeu (ou presque), garantit sans spoiler:


Bref, c'était marrant, mais ça manque furieusement de scènes cinématiques et de personnages plus travaillés. Refaites moi le 2 avec le moteur du 5, pitiééééééééé!

----------


## Hellzed

Allez mes premiers pas sur Far Cry 2>



Niveau optimisation ça a l'air correct,mais franchement inégale. Enfin j'ai à peine joué.

----------


## Snowman

Y'a des jours où c'est pas de bol :

----------


## Sk-flown

Scandale !

Toute façon le PSG a la place ils en auraient pris 8.

----------


## Snowman

Bien entendu j'entraîne le Milan A.C

----------


## Ryldian

J'en connais un qui va pas tarder à nous quitter...



En effet...

----------


## Snowman

Y'a des jours où c'est pas de bol

----------


## Tyler Durden

Oh putain oui c'est une hécatombe !

----------


## Snowman

Bin je vais devoir changer de tactique vu que je n'ai plus de meneur de jeu et qu'il me reste un seul ailier droit et un seul ailier gauche.

Relou parfois FM avec ce genre de petits coups de pute  :<_<:

----------


## M.Rick75

Images déjà postées dans le topic d'X3 TC. Si ça saoule de les mettre dans 2 topics différents (genre flood), j'effacerai ce message.  ::): 

Toujours pour les proportions entre les objets du jeu. Ici un M4 Terrien (Sabre) et une station terrienne, dans les environs de Saturne.


"From here you can see Uranus".... Euh... Bref, le vaisseau est à la même position que le screen plus haut.


La même station



Jupiter. Pas le même endroit mais j'adore la musique du secteur de Mars (C:\Program Files\EGOSOFT\X3 Terran Conflict\soundtrack\08508.mp3)


Une station spatiale Xenon (je crois que c'est une usine à Malteser)


QG PTNI (me voilà!)


M8 Gladiateur (Argon mais version pirate), un gros bombardier récupéré à la sueur de mes lasers

----------


## Hellzed

C'est magnifique,je suis en train de l'installer.  ::P:

----------


## Snowman

Putain comment ils ont l'air minable les vaisseaux de Sins Of A Solar Empire à côté  ::mellow::

----------


## Dolcinni

Un cadavre un peu étrange.

----------


## FloO

Quand les monstres de dead space investissent the witcher!  ::o:

----------


## KiwiX

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9f3...e-5a913bb356f2


Merci, c'est mon nouveau fond d'écran  :;): 

Très jolies screens et non, ça ne saoule pas, au contraire.

----------


## Sk-flown

*Cry bitch !*

----------


## Dark Fread

> No DeepLinking Please !


 ::blink::

----------


## Skouatteur

> *Cry bitch !*


Rien à dire, Crysis a encore de beaux jours devant lui...

----------


## Gunzen-R

La troisième est stupéfiante  ::o: 

Et la quatrième encore plus.

----------


## Cranesec

C'est énorme ...
A part les feuillages qui laissent encore apparaitre des triangles (les cassures anguleuses) on s'approche méchament du photo réalisme .
:surlecul:

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

> C'est énorme ...
> A part les feuillages qui laissent encore apparaitre des triangles (les cassures anguleuses) on s'approche méchament du photo réalisme .
> :surlecul:



Putain ouai!

Oui, je manque d'inspiration.

----------


## pakk

Quelques screens de The witcher. J'aime bien le Bosquet aux druides.

----------


## Killy

T'aurais pu prendre un screen de la dyade : pervers :

----------


## francou008

> *Cry bitch !*


Quelle configuration? Quel spécifications ingame?
Tu utilises l'astuce pour avoir des images ultradétaillées?

----------


## Skouatteur

> Quelle configuration? Quel spécifications ingame?
> Tu utilises l'astuce pour avoir des images ultradétaillées?


Ce ne sont pas SES screens, ils sont tirés D'ICI.

----------


## Nelfe

Impressionnants les screens de Crysis  ::mellow::

----------


## Canard WC

> Y'a des jours où c'est pas de bol : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a08...b07fa12b59.png


Il m'a pas l'air très réaliste ce jeu :
4-0 c'est pas cher payé pour des loosers comme Toulouse !
 ::huh::

----------


## L'invité

::o: 
Sk-flown, t'as mis quoi pour qu'il ressemble à ça ton jeu? (réglages et ajouts)
C'est impressionant.  ::o: 

edit: faut que j'aprenne à monter la page waibe moi...

----------


## Pelomar

> Ce ne sont pas SES screens, ils sont tirés D'ICI.


Ah ouais, c'est un peu HS du coup.
Mais ca reste tres tres impressionnant (surtout l'avant-dernier, honnetement j'aurais pu confondre avec une photo) meme si certains (le premier nottament) semblent un peu photoshopé.

----------


## Dark Fread

J'aurais bien aimé voir le framerate sur les screens de Crysis  ::rolleyes:: 




> Mais ca reste tres tres impressionnant (surtout l'avant-dernier, honnetement j'aurais pu confondre avec une photo) meme si certains (le premier nottament) semblent un peu photoshopé.


Ouais, 'faut pas regarder les cailloux de trop près quoi...

----------


## Snowman

> Il m'a pas l'air très réaliste ce jeu :
> 4-0 c'est pas cher payé pour des loosers comme Toulouse !


Surtout que j'ai dû marquer 3 pénalties donc bon  ::ninja:: 

J'ai l'impression que le dernier patch (8.0.2) non seulement revoit à la baisse les caractéristiques de pas mal de joueurs mais en plus rend le jeu un poil plus difficile, surtout quand on est à la tête d'une grosse cylindrée.

----------


## Skouatteur

> Ouais, 'faut pas regarder les cailloux de trop près quoi...


En plein écran, on voit clairement que c'est un jeu, mais la vignette masque justement les défauts de texture, et là ça devient carrément photoréaliste.

----------


## Dark Fread

En streaming sur un Eee, ça doit vraiment en jeter alors  ::P:

----------


## Say hello

[RP]



"Ah les enfoirés, je savais que j'aurais pas dû descendre à cet arrêt pour pisser!"

----------


## Dark Fread

C'est ce qu'on appelle un foutu grand moment de solitude.

----------


## Graine

La palme Du monstre le plus hideux de The Witcher (jusqu'a ce jour)

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Maryline  ::o:  enfin !

 :^_^:

----------


## Graine

Maryline?

----------


## Anonyme1023

Surement une de ses ex...

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> Surement une de ses ex...


Non merci  ::wacko::

----------


## Hellzed

Non seulement elles sont immondes mais en plus dévastatrices.  ::o:

----------


## Graine

> Non seulement elles sont immondes mais en plus dévastatrices.


Exact j'ai pas demandé mon reste j'ai vite tracé loin de cette abomination... ::P:

----------


## Dark Fread

Pas très discret le Hud de The Witcher dis donc.

----------


## Uriak

Effectivement  ::o: 

Quant à regarder les cailloux de trop près... c'est à ça que sert Reality 1.0. Il faut savoir tracer la frontière entre l'important et le secondaire.

----------


## Alexko

> Pas très discret le Hud de The Witcher dis donc.


Il est rouge et un peu chargé pendant les combats, mais sinon il se fait plus discret...




> Non seulement elles sont immondes mais en plus dévastatrices.





> Exact j'ai pas demandé mon reste j'ai vite tracé loin de cette abomination...


Vous jouez en difficile ? Parce qu'en normal elles sont pas bien méchantes...

----------


## Graine

Bah je joue a tout les jeux en normal...
Sauf les jeux en reseaux pour pouvoir progresser en mode online.
PES 2009 par exemple je joue dans le mode de difficulté le plus haut.
Et aussi Dawn of War sous les conseils de Canards.Mais bon j'ai arrété Dawn j'ai trop de mal en mode difficile pour la campagne.Puis j'ai pas le temps J'aimerai maitriser pour me regaler online mais je m'investis pas assez.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Miammm que de couleurs  ::ninja::  :

----------


## Olipro

Une belle prise sur fallout 3

----------


## Dark Fread

Hé ben je trouve que le wasteland a de la gueule. Pas conforme à l'idée que je m'en faisais dans F1 et F2, mais bon... Ca en jette quand même.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Bataille de Koursk, 2008 :

----------


## Frite

On voit dans la troisième image que rien n'a changé, Killghis passe toujours tout son temps à mourir...  ::ninja:: 

Bon, je le réinstalle, tiens.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Une belle prise sur fallout 3
> http://uppix.net/b/8/4/1902e8b90d351...daee4921tt.jpg


De même pour une ville que je ne peux approcher à cause de retour Windows :

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Personne n'a un widescreen et Fallout 3? Je mettrai bien une de ces images ci dessus en fond d'écran.

----------


## Hamtarotaro

Quoi, elle est sont pas belle mes lunettes de grand mère?  :<_<:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

hmmm...Fuck, depuis que j'ai installé crossover (qui marche pas top :/ ), Wine me pête un cable :

C'est pas facile de jouer dans cette résolution, surtout quand la souris quitte le cadre de l'image. Par contre c'est fluide  ::P:

----------


## Olipro

Encore une belle prise pleine de poésie.

----------


## KiwiX

_"Viennnnnnnssss, je t'emmèèèèèèène"_ :musique:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Dors bien.

----------


## ifrit3

Mort imminente !

----------


## wam

Je viens d'apprendre à un pote pourquoi il faut éviter de charger comme une brute une armée retranchée derrière un pont  ::P: .

----------


## Tyler Durden

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b13...9960fa39cf.jpg
> 
> Je viens d'apprendre à un pote pourquoi il faut éviter de charger comme une brute une armée retranchée derrière un pont .


 ::o:  ::o:

----------


## Olipro

bouarf  ::): 


et deux autres tant qu'on y est (je suis photographe de guerre)


(le dernier c'est une vraie boucherie, on dirait que les portes se sont ouvertes et qu'elles ont vomi les cadavres)

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Dors bien.


Mais c'est moi ou ils ont exactement la même pose que les PNJ qui pioncent dans oblivion?  ::mellow::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Mais c'est moi ou ils ont exactement la même pose que les PNJ qui pioncent dans oblivion?


Oui la même ^^' Les références à oblivion ce compte par milliers malheureusement ...

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> On voit dans la troisième image que rien n'a changé, Killghis passe toujours tout son temps à mourir... 
> 
> Bon, je le réinstalle, tiens.



Tu l'avais désinstallé ?  ::o: 

Toi, jte kick dès que tu te connecte  ::ninja::

----------


## francou008

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b13...9960fa39cf.jpg
> 
> Je viens d'apprendre à un pote pourquoi il faut éviter de charger comme une brute une armée retranchée derrière un pont .


Assaut de cet aprem: 4 catapultes et deux balistes au bout du pont et qui avancent au fur et à mesure sur l'ennemi recule, avec des cavaliers légers pour charger les arbalétriers qui oseraient s'aventurer. Derrière les catapultes et les cavaliers, mur de piquiers, infranchissable, et derrière le mur, l'infanterie et le reste de la cavalerie.
Tout était bien huilé, et bah non, massacre des deux cotés.

Comme l'assaut sur Antioche tout à l'heure, il me restait 300 hommes à pied (chevaliers féodaux et nobles des hautes terres avec claymore) ainsi qu'une cinquantaine de Chevaliers de Saint-Thomas (et deux trois péquenots dispersés que j'avais ramené près du roi), contre en face, une cinquantaine de cavaliers lourds qui défendaient le général. Massacre, j'ai du envoyer le roi contre les 4 cavaliers lourds , et j'ai encore perdu des soldats d'élite. Et là, y a des généraux avec 1000 hommes, le commandement au maximum et plein d'archers montés qui attendent pour reprendre la ville. ::|:

----------


## bixente

Allez, un peu de "oblivion with guns" : 

Petite visite de Paradise Falls, très sympa si l'on met de côté le clan d'esclavagistes qui s'est approprié les lieux.








Ca me rappelle un passage de Bioshock...


Gloups...


Le petit nid d'amour du parrain local, qui viendra tâter un jour ou l'autre de mon lance-nuke  :^_^:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Allez, un peu de "oblivion with guns" : 
> 
> Petite visite de Paradise Falls, très sympa si l'on met de côté le clan d'esclavagistes qui s'est approprié les lieux.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ce8...4bf1f508d7.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/56b...db777c65f2.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/34b...2aa68da1c5.jpg
> ...


Tu arrive à rentrer dans Paradise Fall ? Chez moi ça plante et pareil pour Tenpenny.... Cool. En plus d'être moyen le jeu plante snif.

----------


## bixente

> Tu arrive à rentrer dans Paradise Fall ? Chez moi ça plante et pareil pour Tenpenny.... Cool. En plus d'être moyen le jeu plante snif.


J'ai pu y rentrer de manière "neutre" mais ça m'a couté 500 caps  ::(: .

Mais sinon, aucun plantage ni retour windows à proprement parler. La faute à pas d'chance.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> J'ai pu y rentrer de manière "neutre" mais ça m'a couté 500 caps .
> 
> Mais sinon, aucun plantage ni retour windows à proprement parler. La faute à pas d'chance.


Bien j'ai l'impression que tout ce qui concerne la quête pour ramener les esclaves plante, genre je vais à Big Town avant que je ramène la cible la clinique plantait pas et quand le personnage est à l'intérieur pouf ça plante devant la porte et pareil pour l'autre ville, à la tour dès que je rentre dedans pouf retour windows. 

Bien, bien ,bien.

----------


## bixente

> Bien j'ai l'impression que tout ce qui concerne la quête pour ramener les esclaves plante, genre je vais à Big Town avant que je ramène la cible la clinique plantait pas et quand le personnage est à l'intérieur pouf ça plante devant la porte et pareil pour l'autre ville, à la tour dès que je rentre dedans pouf retour windows. 
> 
> Bien, bien ,bien.


Argh, ça me rappelle de mauvais souvenirs avec Stalker Clear Sky tout ça, 

Le coup du jeu qui plante à cause d'un bug dans le script d'une quête, il n'y a rien de plus frustrant.

Et encore dans Clear Sky, ça bloquait carrément toute la progression du jeu, obligé de recommencer depuis le début  ::mellow:: .

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Enorme sursaut sur le chemin de Tenpenny Tower, j'entends Dogmeat grogner et juste le temps de me retourner et d'activer le SVAV que :

----------


## Vevster



----------


## Sylvine

Tain, ça en jette.

Si ça continue, pour Silent Hunter 5 on va avoir du mal à faire la différence avec une photo.

----------


## Say hello

*Puzzle géant:*




*"Trop compliqué.. Pas pouvoir gérer.. Heavy atteint concentration critique.. explosion imminente!*

----------


## Pelomar

> Mort imminente !
> http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/9...retasvunf8.jpg


Ah ah c'te honte, il joue sur une map achievement_box !

----------


## Roukse

Le screen avec le sous marin ( silent hunter? ) est vraiment classe  ::mellow:: 

Sous l'eau ça donne quoi?

----------


## Hellzed

> Enorme sursaut sur le chemin de Tenpenny Tower, j'entends Dogmeat grogner et juste le temps de me retourner et d'activer le SVAV que :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b74...e97fd0100a.jpg


Tiens Pipboy finalement on se laisse tenter ?  ::P:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Très cher Maman. Comme tu le sais je suis partie chercher le marteau de Thor au Cambodge pour poursuivre les recherches de papa (un peu troublé le vieux mais c'est pour avoir bonne conscience)



Il fait beau, il fait chaud je n'ai pas oublié ma crème solaire. Par contre j'ai la désagréable impression que l'agence de voyage s'est moquée de moi. Ils ont installé des décors en carton un peu partout pour cacher toutes les traces de population et de pollution.



Me baladant joyeusement dans ces ruines antiques mon appareil photo sous la main, j'ai failli me faire très mal en glissant, fichue mousse. décidément les tour operator ne sont plus ce qu'ils étaient.



Voila le cliché qui aurait pu me couter la vie. J'ai demandé à un charmant camionneur allemand de prendre le cliché pour moi.



Le perron de cette jolie maison était gardé par d'affreux énormes chats. Je t'ai toujours dis que les cours de karaté me seraient utile un jour maman.


Voila un petit apreçu du Cambodge maman, je t'embrasse très fort et te dis à très bientôt.





Mouais, il est pas mal ce nouveau Tomb Raider. On peut mettre des coup de tatanes à des tigres, on peut aller jouer avec les requins ou encore s'amuser à copier le prince de perse dans tous les sens. Ca révolutionne rien mais on s'amuse. Tant mieux.

----------


## Aghora

Et Lara Croft est plus jolie  ::P: h34r:.

----------


## Sk-flown

Moi j'aurais mis ça:



Il fait beau, il fait chaud je n'ai pas oublié ma crème solaire. Par contre j'ai la désagréable impression que je ne suis pas seule et que quelqu'un me matte le cul en permanence.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Tiens Pipboy finalement on se laisse tenter ?


Je joue avec les cheats pour vite finir le bouzin et mieux le rabaisser  ::ninja:: . Et surtout avec les musiques des 2 premiers Fallout pour plus entendre les originales qui sont horribles.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Moi j'aurais mis ça:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/438...108b4c7ed8.png
> 
> Il fait beau, il fait chaud je n'ai pas oublié ma crème solaire. Par contre j'ai la désagréable impression que je ne suis pas seule et que quelqu'un me matte le cul en permanence.


Ouais mais la vision machiste ne passe pas par moi  :B):

----------


## Logan

Au moins, çà a le mérite d'être clair  ::mellow::

----------


## Gunzen-R

Risque de Spoil : 

http://tof.canardpc.com/show/e665967...37fae0a38.html

----------


## Frypolar

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/de22...b-6e4490817870
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/52ae...d3b35b384f.png
> 
> Risque de Spoil : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/show/e665967...37fae0a38.html


J'adore le style de ton perso, ca fait très G-man  :B): .

----------


## Tyler Durden

"AH tu fait moins l'malin ! Le very hard t'as pas aidé cette fois ! J'tavais dit que j'reviendrais !"

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> "AH tu fait moins l'malin ! Le very hard t'as pas aidé cette fois ! J'tavais dit que j'reviendrais !"
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...reenShot11.jpg


Excellente  :^_^:

----------


## Sylvine

Une question comme ça sur Falout 3.
Je la pose pas dans le topic dédié, j'ai peur de me faire descendre.

Ca peut se jouer comme un FPS classique?

----------


## KiwiX

> Ca peut se jouer comme un FPS classique?


Oui, si tu es maso.

----------


## Sylvine

> Oui, si tu es maso.


 C'est à dire?

----------


## KiwiX

> C'est à dire?


Bon, je te refais un topo comme ça :
Aucun feeling dans les armes, les ennemis sont aux fraises et font effectivement n'importe quoi, le réticule n'est pas adapté mais obligatoire car sans le hud, tu sais pas trop où tu shootes même avec le zoom du bouton droit de la souris...

Bref, aucune sensation durant le combat. Ca te permet pas de viser terriblement, tu uses beaucoup de munitions pour rien (et encore, j'en suis qu'au gun, j'imagine déjà avec la gatling) car tu manques vraiment de précision. Attention, ça ne veut pas dire qu'il faut faire du 100% VATS.

----------


## Olipro

C'est autant un FPS que deus ex. On peut s'amuser avec, on peut même se défouler avec, mais ça n'est pas exactement un fps.
Ceci dit y a quand meme moyen de faire son gros bourrin au calibre 12 en fonçant dans le tas en hurlant dans un nuage de sang.

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est autant un FPS que deus ex.


 Oula, ça risque de pas me plaire alors...

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Ceci dit y a quand meme moyen de faire son gros bourrin au calibre 12 en fonçant dans le tas en hurlant dans un nuage de sang.


*TILT*

Max Payne / Serious Sam

C'est ca qu'il me faut  ::lol::

----------


## Aun

Y'avait une video youtube avec un raider qui encaissait 32 headshots...

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Y'avait une video youtube avec un raider qui encaissait 32 headshots...


J'ai essayé de le faire sur le même personnage j'ai réussi à le tuer au bout de 25 tir ( en pleine tête ).

----------


## John Kay

Quelques souvenirs de chez Fallout 3 :

----------


## Hamtarotaro

Nuka Cola c'est plus fort que toi.

Ça vous rappelle qqch?

Belle propagande.

Un joli clin d'œil.

----------


## Killy

Pour faire comme tout le monde mais à l'envers, un petit screen d'oblivion:



Alors je fait la quête principale pour la première fois  ::siffle:: 
Lors de 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'ouverture d'une porte près de Bruma, je suis rentré faire le ménage avec un soldat.

 Tout allait bien jusqu'a qu'on rencontre ce groupe d'aventuriers en train de piller la zone  ::blink:: 
Ils m'ont bien aidé en tout cas, par contre l'imbecile qui m'accompagnait avait le coup d'épée facile. Ca a faillit dégénerer plusieurs fois.

----------


## Olipro

Magnifique screenshot, vraiment grandiose.


_"I'm gonna rip off your head and shit down your neck !"_

----------


## Skouatteur

Ouaip, dommage pour la texture au sol du 1er plan :x

----------


## Gunzen-R

http://screenshot.xfire.com/screensh...0a713144d3.png

http://screenshot.xfire.com/screensh...2b2e9cde2e.png

----------


## FUTOMAKI

_Bienvenu dans notre station de vacance intersidéral._



_"J'aurai pas du signer. Pourtant c'était beau vu de l'extérieur..."_

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Malepeste ! ( Olipro© "Le Terrible Blitzkrieg paranormal des SS Ottomans venus d'ailleurs™" vignette 6 ) On est réparé ! heu Repéré !



GOT IM HIMMEL §§§§§



On fa leur tentre une empuscade afec les projo auf on :



Hey GI ça fera bien pour l'affiche de propa :



*voix Stallone* BASTOOOOOOOOOON !



*revoix de restallone* REBASTOOOOOOOON !

----------


## DarkChépakoi

Quelque part dans une station Métro de Fallout3... un face à face avec un zombie, ennemi mortel de part sa rapidité et son ingéniosité... Regardez le derrière ce muret, attendant le moment opportun pour m'attaquer... 



Nan en fait il est con parce que son IA est moisie, voilà... ::|: 



Je vais refaire un perso, celui-ci est traumatisé à vie...

----------


## El_Mariachi²

PTain les textures des marches de s escaliers osnt vraiment minables.

----------


## RUPPY

::P: C'est nul mais ça m'a fait sourire

----------


## Olipro

Oui dans ce jeu, les textures sont parfois très baveuses. Mais ça n'est pas grave, parce qu'il reste super beau quand même. Enfin sauf si l'ont est ce genre de petit bourgeois habitué au full HD de la télé plasma murale de son papa.

Muahaha je suis chaud ce matin !

----------


## Pelomar

Je veux jouer a Coh  ::cry::

----------


## Fox17

Bah pleure pas; vas y jouer ! :;):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

TAGGLE blödmann ! On fa se faire repérer afec tes conneries !

----------


## Pluton

> TAGGLE blödmann ! On fa se faire repérer afec tes conneries !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4d1...5-5bca9a3c5504


Getro Gibbs style !

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Getro Gibbs style !


Oui, l'autre est un cousin éloigné de Dinozzo  ::ninja:: . Je le sais car il m'a dit, en l'envoyant dans un village, que ça ferais comme dans "Le jour le plus long".

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> TAGGLE blödmann ! On fa se faire repérer afec tes conneries !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4d1...5-5bca9a3c5504


 :^_^: 




> Getro Gibbs style !


Jethro...

----------


## Pluton

> Jethro...


Ouais, c'est pas ma faute s'il a un nom à coucher dehors.  ::ninja::

----------


## Aghora

> Oui, l'autre est un cousin éloigné de Dinozzo . Je le sais car il m'a dit, en l'envoyant dans un village, que ça ferais comme dans "Le jour le plus long".


Il manque plus que l'agent du Mossad Zyva  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Pelomar

> Jethro...


T'as trop de quoi ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

N'empêche, ils peuvent le faire : http://www.companyofheroes-france.co...rectlink&id=58

Sinon une question, c'est bien un obus à blanc ? car il y a aucun recul : http://www.companyofheroes-france.co...rectlink&id=60

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Très cher Maman. Comme tu le sais je suis partie chercher le marteau de Thor au Cambodge pour poursuivre les recherches de papa (un peu troublé le vieux mais c'est pour avoir bonne conscience)
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/438...108b4c7ed8.png
> Il fait beau, il fait chaud je n'ai pas oublié ma crème solaire. Par contre j'ai la désagréable impression que l'agence de voyage s'est moquée de moi. Ils ont installé des décors en carton un peu partout pour cacher toutes les traces de population et de pollution.
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c8a...336eaad7f5.png
> Me baladant joyeusement dans ces ruines antiques mon appareil photo sous la main, j'ai failli me faire très mal en glissant, fichue mousse. décidément les tour operator ne sont plus ce qu'ils étaient.
> ...


Franchement, Maman Lara dervrait un peu se renouveler côté matos : le UZI ça fait tièp, c'est bon pour les dealer de coke.
Goto Steyr TMP, H&K MP7 ou mieux Kovrov Kashtan.*
Enfin ce que j'en dis...


* Google est ton ami.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> T'as trop de quoi ?


 :^_^: 




> Ouais, c'est pas ma faute s'il a un nom à coucher dehors.


http://www.deezer.com/#music/artist/2888

----------


## El_Mariachi²



----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Franchement, Maman Lara dervrait un peu se renouveler côté matos : le UZI ça fait tièp, c'est bon pour les dealer de coke.
> Goto Steyr TMP, H&K MP7 ou mieux Kovrov Kashtan.*
> Enfin ce que j'en dis...
> 
> 
> * Google est ton ami.


Euh c'est pas moi qui est choisi les armes hein...  :<_<: 




> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/19b...5-bd2ebee4339f


Tenir jusqu'a mardi, tenir...

----------


## Silver

Rétrospective.



J'adore ce genre de réplique.  ::):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Rétrospective.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/660...a9c38f9581.jpg
> 
> J'adore ce genre de réplique.


 ::ninja::  

Le patch pour la résolution marche pour F1 ? Car j'ai tenté plusieurs fois pour le 2 et pas moyen  ::|: .

----------


## Silver

> Le patch pour la résolution marche pour F1 ? Car j'ai tenté plusieurs fois pour le 2 et pas moyen .


Pour le 1 j'ai viré le fichier ddraw.dll qu'on trouve dans le dossier du jeu (enfin je l'ai renommé surtout), ça enlève l'erreur qui empêche le lancement.

En tous cas en 1440x900 c'est plus agréable.  :;):

----------


## salinoc

> J'adore ce genre de réplique.


Tiens, il existe pas un site regroupant les meilleures répliques des Fallout ?

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Tiens, il existe pas un site regroupant les meilleures répliques des Fallout ?


Ben y'a ici par exemple...

----------


## Gunzen-R

En train de dépérir lentement dans des radiations intenses :

----------


## Pluton

On dirait qu'avec Fallout 3 le bouc et les lunettes reviennent en force !
Je vais finir par être à la mode alors  ::lol::

----------


## Say hello

À la mode d'un jeu basé sur une "nostalgie" année 50?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

A la mode d'un jeu basé dans un monde radioactif ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> On dirait qu'avec Fallout 3 le bouc et les lunettes reviennent en force !
> Je vais finir par être à la mode alors


Ca veut dire que ça fait un an que j'ai la honte avec mon bouc  ::huh:: .

----------


## L'invité

Ah? On vient de me dire que cette mode vient de passer.
Vous êtes de nouveau has-been.  ::P:

----------


## Pluton

> À la mode d'un jeu basé sur une "nostalgie" année 50?


 ::wub:: 




> A la mode d'un jeu basé dans un monde radioactif ?


 ::lol:: 




> Ca veut dire que ça fait un an que j'ai la honte avec mon bouc .


 :^_^: 




> Ah? On vient de me dire que cette mode vient de passer.
> Vous êtes de nouveau has-been.


 ::sad::

----------


## Syntaxerror

> On dirait qu'avec Fallout 3 le bouc et les lunettes reviennent en force !




Ce monsieur confirme.

Désolé.

----------


## Kayato

La mafia dans Fallout 3:



Et une petite balade avec mon pote Jericho:

----------


## Say hello

> Ce monsieur confirme.
> 
> Désolé.


Heureusement pour ma santé mentale, le monsieur a toujours son short.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Pas un screen de L4D je suis étonné.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

T'en veux ? En voilà.

Partie de ce soir avec Ashlook, Pyjama, et un inconnu, sur un serveur cpc en difficulté max.

Plein de bile, j'attire du monde :


Rien à dire, si ce n'est qu'en très dur, il y a du monde  ::ninja:: 


Où que l'on aille, il y a du monde  ::|: 


Pyjama est parti pisser, je garde le haut, qui est, bien entendu, le seul endroit d'où les ennemis sont arrivés  ::|: 
Un coup de pompe fesait 3-4 zombies vu comment ils étaient nombreux  ::ninja:: 


Putain, méchant l'aliasing sur les screens la...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Clin d'œil que tout le monde à surement vu maintenant ^^



Et remarquez le 94% qui est son metascore  ::):

----------


## KiwiX

Vous jouez sur la démo ou le jeu est déjà sortit (c'était pas prévu le 18) ?  ::mellow::

----------


## Pelomar

> Vous jouez sur la démo ou le jeu est déjà sortit (c'était pas prévu le 18) ?


et des chiffres, et des lettres.

(Pardon aux familles)

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Clin d'œil que tout le monde à surement vu maintenant ^^
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/829...f-d7916cb0f192
> 
> Et remarquez le 94% qui est son metascore


Ahah excellent la pose devant la pub  ::P: 




> Vous jouez sur la démo ou le jeu est déjà sortit (c'était pas prévu le 18) ?


La démo est sortie le 6.11 pour ceux ayant fait la préco. Le jeu est lui toujours pour le 18.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Ils sont prêt.... je crois : 



Notre reporter a pu observer les indigènes locaux se préparant au combat pour la conquête du territoire :



Tic...tic :



Boom : 



Je crois qu'on ne va pas déranger :

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Hahaha, énorme :

Pipboy hunter :


Pyjama il est costaud :


Pourquoi moi  ::cry::  :


Pyjama qui a du mal à tirer sa victime  ::P:  :

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Ah j'oubliais, voici mon bide :

----------


## Pelomar

On peut jouer en zombie dans la démo ?  ::o:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Euh...plus ou moins  ::ninja::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Allez je suis fort j'attends la version boîte, allez...

----------


## Skouatteur

> Euh...plus ou moins


Manip à faire?

----------


## Frypolar

> Manip à faire?


Mynydd a répondu ici.

----------


## Skouatteur

Merki :;):

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> La mafia dans Fallout 3:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/4efc...9-5ba37f04b10c


C'est quoi l'arme dans ce screen? On dirait le fruit dégénéré des amours inavouables entre une vieille PPSH41 et un revolver grenade launcher...  ::mellow::

----------


## bisc0tte

Il paraît que les zombies sont à la mode:


Ma récompense pour avoir tué du zonzon, une belle épée:

----------


## Frypolar

> Ma récompense pour avoir tué du zonzon, une belle épée:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9fe...521905b718.jpg


Elle est même pas affûtée ton épée  ::ninja::

----------


## Kayato

> C'est quoi l'arme dans ce screen? On dirait le fruit dégénéré des amours inavouables entre une vieille PPSH41 et un revolver grenade launcher...


D'après Bethesda un simple fusil Cal.12

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> D'après Bethesda un simple fusil Cal.12


 ::mellow::

----------


## Olipro

La récompense pour avoir tué du zonzon, ne devrait être que la satisfaction d'avoir tué du zonzon !

----------


## Gros Con n°2

La plus grande map de tous les temps, tous genres confondus (on ne compte pas les premiers elderscrolls qui génèrent).



On ne voit pas tout. Ca va jusqu'à la pointe de la bretagne et au dessus de londres, et la pointe au sud est est paris.. Mais le type a triché, il a réduit l'echelle  ::ninja::  La map ne fait "que" 150km*150km  ::P:

----------


## Olipro

La classe américaine

----------


## Nelfe

Je suis assez fier de ce screen :



(armure+casque assistés de l'Enclave et minigun).

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Renommons ce topic, "fallout 3 screens"  ::ninja::  Y'a beaucoup de screens pour un jeu décrié par tout le monde...

----------


## Gunzen-R

J'adore ton screen Nelfe, il fait très image de synthèse

----------


## L'invité

> Renommons ce topic, "fallout 3 screens"  Y'a beaucoup de screens pour un jeu décrié par tout le monde...


Non pas par moi... Je répare donc cette erreur.

J'ai la classe je sais.  :B): 


Et une image drole de Megaton. Elle ressemble à ça quand on est à l'exterieur. A cause d'un bug j'avai traversé la porte au lien de l'ouvrir.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ouais mais au lieu de flooder et de remplir 20 pages de screens fallout 3, mettez les en petit quoi  ::|:  Quand on mettais des screens arma à fond, on les mettait en raccourci 200*200...

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Renommons ce topic, "fallout 3 screens"  Y'a beaucoup de screens pour un jeu décrié par tout le monde...


Ouais et avant c'était Oblivion , puis ARMA et pas mal de Company of Heroes. Il risque d'être renommée souvent ce topic.

----------


## Nelfe

> J'adore ton screen Nelfe, il fait très image de synthèse
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/5e68...c6a2bb00f0.png
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/9ce2...63a9f6c3f0.png


Yep, screen prit pendant le ralenti du VATS  :;):

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Pipboy, les screens arma faisaient pour la plupart 200*200, pas la moitié de la page  ::|:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Pipboy, les screens arma faisaient pour la plupart 200*200, pas la moitié de la page


Heu, quoi ça avoir rapport avec mon post ?

----------


## L'invité

> Pipboy, les screens arma faisaient pour la plupart 200*200, pas la moitié de la page


Euh, les 3/4 des screens de ce topic depuis le début sont en 600px...
Donc la je comprend pas trop.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Ouais et avant c'était Oblivion , puis ARMA et pas mal de Company of Heroes. Il risque d'être renommée souvent ce topic.


Je crois qu'il voulait dire que presque tout le monde crache dessus mais que beaucoup de personnes l'achète quand même.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> Euh, les 3/4 des screens de ce topic depuis le début sont en 600px...
> Donc la je comprend pas trop.



Cours de maths : 600 > 200.

De rien.

Pas seulement pyjama, ça me gave de charger 50mega de screen fallout 3 qui prennent la moitié de l'écran. Un peu de lisibilité quoi...

----------


## L'invité

> Cours de maths : 600 > 200.
> 
> De rien.


Merci, mais justement je dis que les 3/4 des screens de ce topic sont en 600px et pas 200px...
Alors je comrpend pas du tout le raport entre fallout 3 et les gros screens... Et je comprend pas pourquoi tu t'en plaind maintenant.  ::mellow::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ben, 600pixels, c'est gros hein. Pas 200.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Je crois qu'il voulait dire que presque tout le monde crache dessus mais que beaucoup de personnes l'achète quand même.


Mouais, peut-être parce qu'on fonde nos espoir sur Fallout 3 nexus pour rattraper le coups.

Sinon comme Marv dans Sin City je prend les blouzon de ce que je tue, en particulier de ce connard là :



La classe, même pas salit :

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Waouw ! Des screens 200pixels  ::o:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Waouw ! Des screens 200pixels


Tas vu ? hein ? HEIN ??!

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Tu m'impressiones !  ::P: 

Pas autant que ton godmod à L4D mais bon  ::|:   ::ninja::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Pas autant que ton godmod à L4D mais bon


Dommage qu'il faille passe par là d'ailleurs pour jouer infecté, z'auraient pu faire un effort sur la démo.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Pipboy: Dans l'image deux, sous ton blouson, on dirait que tu as une combi du genre Gantz !

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Pipboy: Dans l'image deux, sous ton blouson, on dirait que tu as une combi du genre Gantz !


Heu ne connaissant pas j'ai cherché et ai trouvé que ça :



Si c'est ça mouais il y a juste le col quoi. J'aurais pas dû redimensionner on voit mal là.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

T'inquiète, on va harceler pyjama quand il sera zoey  ::ninja::

----------


## carbish

Peinture express service compris:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Peinture express service compris:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/434...c99ee734b5.jpg


C'est du modèle 200px ?

Vu que j'avais à peu près la même couleur ( vous pouvez voir 3 des employés à bout ) :



et des voisins pour m'aider :

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Non, c'est du 600  ::ninja::

----------


## carbish

Je te donne la recette pour plus d'exactitude: un pop de 24 Witch et quatres ex-survivants mal renseignés.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

May arretay de demontay la demo  ::cry::

----------


## Gunzen-R



----------


## FUTOMAKI

_"Monsieur Supermutant est demandé à l'accueil pour venir récupérer sa tête et son oeil."_

----------


## Nelfe

Target locked :

----------


## L'invité

T'as mis du 600px!!!  ::o: 
J'aimerai pas être à ta place.  ::P:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Pas passer loin :



Fire sheiß !



Tendez, y a un bruit !



STOOP !



Et oui : grain ajoutay/flou

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

J'aime beaucoup le grain que tu as ajouté, le jeu c'est COH?

----------


## Slayertom

> J'aime beaucoup le grain que tu as ajouté, le jeu c'est COH?


Avec le mod Battle of the bulge

----------


## M.Rick75

Fallout 3

Rien de tel qu'un peu de tranquilité pour faire un bilan sur sa vie. "Et si je retournais à l'Abri? J'ai un peu froid aux fesses."


Après une petite consommation de Jet:
"C'est bon ENFOIRES D'ALIENS, je vous ai à l'oeil. Vous pouvez débarquer, JE VOUS ATTENDS!..."


"... Et toi, là au fond, avec ton bouc... On arrête de sourire bêtement, ok?"

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Oh le zoolie champ de force. J'ai même l'impression de jouer à énième jeu futuriste


WTF!!


Rendez vous! Au nom de l'Empire je vous arrête.

----------


## M.Rick75

Tu incarnes Josiane Balasko (jeune), Metal? Etrange comme choix d'avatar.
d'ailleurs j'ai corrigé:

"J'en peux plus... J'crois que
j'vais dormir comme une masse!"

----------


## Olipro

Mon perso est plus loubard que le votre  ::P: 
C'est un dur, un vrai, genre t'irais même pas lui demander l'heure, tavu.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Moi j'trouve vraiment pas... Il a une tête propre. Jolis cheveux, jolie barbe, en plus le tout est lavé/brossé, même la barbe!

----------


## Gunzen-R

C'est Bastien Ch4b4l ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Mon perso est plus loubard que le votre 
> C'est un dur, un vrai, genre t'irais même pas lui demander l'heure, tavu.
> http://uppix.net/6/0/8/1244b26505e1e...f74b1292et.jpg


Non mais j'irais bien lui demander de m'acheter une glace.

----------


## Crusader

Y aller ou pas? Telle est la question

----------


## Olipro

bande de mauvaises langues je vais vous sulfater à la minigun  ::P:

----------


## Nelfe

La prochaine fois, tu courras plus vite  ::P:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Je rêve ou c'est une tête de loup qui saute ?

----------


## Nelfe

Non c'est une coupe de cheveux spéciale  ::P:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Les gars, j'suis passer voir Herr General et on pourra passer par le Quick !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Dites les gars qui jouent à Fallout, vous pouvez m'expliquer pourquoi vous avez TOUS des lunettes?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Un bonus de précision peut-être ?

----------


## Olipro

Non ça n'offre rien du tout. Perso j'ai mis les lunettes pour la screen.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Dites les gars qui jouent à Fallout, vous pouvez m'expliquer pourquoi vous avez TOUS des lunettes?


Juste pour faire classe ou pas. Enfin ça dépend de la paire de lunette. Celui de Burke a nettement plus de classe.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'viens de retomber sur des images de F.E.A.R.:

Touche encore à cette bouteille de ketchup et j'te flingue !



AAAAAA la claire fontaineuuu...



J'connaissais pas ce type de stretch tiens.



Surtout, t'affoles pas, mais t'as quelque chose sur la tête...

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ca y est, je réinstalle le jeu et sa ressort ses screens  ::ninja::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ouais, c'est en cherchant l'install que j'ai trouvé ça.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

J'en ai balancé "quelques" pages auparavant.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Mais je ne chercherai pas parmi les 66 pages  ::):

----------


## Sk-flown

> Dites les gars qui jouent à Fallout, vous pouvez m'expliquer pourquoi vous avez TOUS des lunettes?


 
Les lunette noir +2 en discrétion.

Le chapeau en tissu anti-headshoot.

La barbe +1 en camouflage.

Le blouson noir qui te permet de voler des moto.

Le slip kangourou qui te donne +3 en dextérité.

Le jeans sale, charisme auprès des sans-abri +5.

les chaussettes anti mycose.

Les tongs +7 en karaté.


C'est ça "tout" le charme de Fallout 3, tant d'inventivité et d'imagination dans si peu de code ça force le respect.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Le jeans sale, charisme auprès des sans-abri +5.


J'ai le même IRL  :B):

----------


## KiwiX

C'te classe :



"Au nom de la loi, je vous..."



"Aaaaaaaaaaa.... !!"



Owned :



What Else ?!

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

*Essoufflé* C'est bon, la bête est crevée :

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Vous aimez les têtes d'informaticiens sur FO3.  ::):

----------


## Cartapouille

Mon perso de Fallout on voit jamais sa gueule, il a toujours son masque de goule! Mais en dessous c'est un vrai mal barbu

----------


## KiwiX

> Vous aimez les têtes d'informaticiens sur FO3.


A croire que c'est chaud de faire autre chose. J'aurai dû faire une nana, elles ont plus de gueule.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Vu la gueule de la nana qu'a fait metal, non non, tu as bien fait de faire un homme  ::ninja::

----------


## Gunzen-R

Moi il ressemble à Sawyer et puis c'est tout.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Vu la gueule de la nana qu'a fait metal, non non, tu as bien fait de faire un homme


Ouais mais elle porte une casquette d'officier et les lunettes cachent tous sa beauté extérieure.  ::ninja::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ahhhh  ::P:

----------


## Kayato

Moi dans le role du fourmenteur dans Fallout 3  :^_^:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Trop bien tes bottes avec les piques, ça transperce carrément le ventre de la donzelle  ::o: !

----------


## Diwydiant

Je suis le seul à avoir fait un black dans Fallout 3 ?

En tout cas elle est plus que sympa ton armure, Kayato...

Ca me changerait de mon armure blindée de l'abri 101...


 ::|:

----------


## Kayato

C'est juste une armure pour se déguiser  :;): . Sinon je me balade en trooper tout le temps.

----------


## Killy

Bon, la quête principale a plantée donc mon perso est inutilisable. Du coup, hop j'en recommence un avec au passage quelques nouveaux mods:

----------


## Lord_Braathen

Tranches de vie made in Fallout 3 :



Font chier les retards de la RATP....




Jtavais pourtant dit de pas enflammer tes pets et de ne pas jouer a Halo 2 pendant ton BEP....



Non je n'irai pas a l'enterrement de ton chat! -



- Peu apres : Mdame, jcrois que vos lacets sont defaits...



J'aurai pas du suivre le guide de Micheline...

Voila, c'est pas marrant, con et sans interet, mais ca m'a amusé.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Et t'as une super veste léopard...

----------


## Diwydiant

> Et t'as une super veste léopard...


Elle fait un peu "Kathya d'la place Clichy", quand même, non ? Ou Shaft, c'est selon le point de vue...



 ::P:

----------


## Ash

Il a un côté Johnny Depp dans "La 9eme porte" ton perso.

----------


## NitroG42

> Il a un côté Johnny Depp dans "La 9eme porte" ton perso.


Ca m'a frappé aussi.

----------


## L'invité

> Il a un côté Johnny Depp dans "La 9eme porte" ton perso.


Maintenant que tu le dis.  ::o:

----------


## Lord_Braathen

> Il a un côté Johnny Depp dans "La 9eme porte" ton perso.


 :^_^: 
A la base c'etait plutot un Yakuza, mais bon, je prends ca comme un compliment, surtout quand tu le compares au meilleur acteur de ces dernières générations.  :;):

----------


## Ash

> A la base c'etait plutot un Yakuza, mais bon, je prends ca comme un compliment, surtout quand tu le compares au meilleur acteur de ces dernières générations.


On est d'accord  :;):

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

T'as choisis le moment pour avoir le vertige !



C'est bizarre, mais j'ai l'impression quil y a du potentiel dans l'affiche...



Ah ouais, la ville dans laquelle je suis va se faire bombarder ?



Et oui, ça bouge !

----------


## bixente

> T'as choisis le moment pour avoir le vertige !
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/b246...6c3bd20ae7.jpg
> 
> 
> C'est bizarre, mais j'ai l'impression quil y a du potentiel dans l'affiche...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/adf2...fa23570fea.jpg
> 
> 
> Ah ouais, la ville dans laquelle je suis va se faire bombarder ?
> ...


Comment as-tu réussi à jouer avec les infestés sur d'autres maps que celles de la démo ?

A moins qu'il y ai déjà des maps customs et des tweaks...  ::huh::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

C'est pas une autre map, c'est la map subway quand tu passes en noclip pour voir la fin du stage.

----------


## Logan

Je crois que la Madame a eu un problème avec le tableau accroché au mur.

----------


## Personatus

> Mon perso est plus loubard que le votre 
> C'est un dur, un vrai, genre t'irais même pas lui demander l'heure, tavu.
> http://uppix.net/6/0/8/1244b26505e1e...f74b1292et.jpg


Cassel en Mesrine !  ::o: 

http://www.favelachic.com/paris/wp-c...d80587d8-2.jpg

----------


## Dark Fread

Hé bah voilà, j'ai replongé. Pourtant j'avais bien suivi ma thérapie, et normalement mon pc de kaykay devait m'empêcher d'installer et de jouer à des jeux de plus de deux ans d'âge, mais non : 
















 (sublime quoi)

C'est ma faute aussi si Fallout 3 est une daube, Crysis déjà-vu et Assass'ins Creed fichu en l'air ?

----------


## Killy

Aaaah Max Payne, que c'était bien !

Moi sinon :



Que c'est galère en mode expert, mais plus rigolo qu'en normal ou c'est presque trop facile !

----------


## MrBumble

La classe Dead Space...Des décors low res et pourtant c'est magnifique...

Pièce jointe 483

Un tit air de Mass Effect ?

Pièce jointe 484

Pause Caca 

Pièce jointe 485

Un joli panorama

Pièce jointe 486

----------


## KiwiX

> Pause Caca


J'ai fais un screen, exactement au même endroit  ::ninja::

----------


## Logan

Mariachi² peut être fier de son petit tas de cadavres  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Mariachi² peut être fier de son petit tas de cadavres 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/444...a-8b544b9e32e3


Ouais, par contre la Zoey, en arrière plan, tronche la première dans le caniveau ça le fait moins.

Sinon que dire à part... boom ?

----------


## RUPPY

> Ouais, par contre la Zoey, en arrière plan, tronche la première dans le caniveau ça le fait moins.
> 
> Sinon que dire à part... boom ?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/3bf1...c-91aeedfe0567


C'est MoV ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> C'est MoV ?


Company of Heroes, les screens MoV vont pas tarder à fuser  :;): .

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Je suis assez fière de mon screen :

Bon j'avoue : il posait.

Tiens ça me fait remarquer un truc : le mecs a la présence d'esprit de ranger ses flingues pour pas les faire tomber quand il se fait étrangler. Il faudra que je fasse attention à l'animation pour savoir ce qui se passe exactement.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

On dirait Obama.  ::blink::

----------


## Sylvine

> On dirait Obama.


 Alors c'est Obama qui a imité L4D!

----------


## Logan

Et Gringo a rejoint aussi  ::lol:: 

Par contre, qu'est ce qu'on a mangé.


Et là, c'est Angelina toute maculée de sang, avec un petit air effrayé et toute penaude la pauvre  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Au début, j'ai simplement fait preuve de courtoisie:



Mais après, GreenTeub a montré son vrai visage ! REDTEUB !



EDIT: Au passage on peut admirer le bras de Moen.
EDIT2: Chapeau à Gropopo pour avoir tenu pas mal de temps en notre compagnie sur ce jeu.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Et là, c'est Angelina toute maculée de sang, avec un petit air effrayé et toute penaude la pauvre 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f43...1-5978202737f1


Ça ferait une bonne pub ça : "Elle aurait du choisir Allways Maxi !"

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> EDIT2: Chapeau à Gropopo pour avoir tenu pas mal de temps en notre compagnie sur ce jeu.



cay pas grospopo  :^_^:  ça ça veut dire autre chose  :^_^:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ouais, mais euhh,... Y avait popo non ? Ou caca ? En tout cas, ça rimait avec gros lolos, alors bon.


J'sais plus moi  ::ninja:: 


Mais il va se reconnaitre.

----------


## KiwiX

Heureusement que le jeu est censé durer plus longtemps que COD4  ::mellow:: 









Intense mais brouillons, pas mal de bugs. Quelques prises de têtes mais sinon... Assez bateau.

----------


## M.Rick75

"Rex, laisse tes camarades une seconde et va me chercher mes pantoufles s'il te plait"


"J'étais dentiste dans l'abri, vous pouvez me faire confiance"


"Hummm. Ce patient présente des signes patents..."

"... de nécrose avancée des tissus..."

"... Ne vous inquiétez pas. Vous vous sentirez beaucoup mieux après!"


Ici, le paradis où essayent de s'échapper certains npc de Fallout 3.
"Ahah! Je vous ai retrouvé! Allez hop, le Confesseur et Moriarty,
retour à Megaton... même si je sais que ça fait pas très plaisir."

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Heureusement que le jeu est censé durer plus longtemps que COD4 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/849d...6-2c330d44d677


On remarquera d'ailleurs pour la première mission Russe "Vendetta" les soldats allemands qui se battent manches retroussées durant le siège de Stalingrad... qui s'es déroulé en plein hiver russe donc presque -20°C. Ils sont fort chez Treyarch entre ça et les chargement foireux ou les checkpoint mal placés.

----------


## Hellzed

Cay du pigeonnage CoD5 ,tu me laisseras le bousiller en vidéo mon ptit Pipboy steplé.  ::P:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Mais après, GreenTeub a montré son vrai visage ! REDTEUB !


Haha !  :^_^:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Cay du pigeonnage CoD5 ,tu me laisseras le bousiller en vidéo mon ptit Pipboy steplé.


Je comptais le faire mais le jeu est tellement à la masse que j'ai abandonné n'ayant rien a dire à part "cay nul"  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Silver

Dans la série "J'ai pas d'amis".

- "Dis, tu veux être mon copain ?"


- "Et toi ? Tu veux être mon copain ?"


- "Je t'aime, tu veux être mon copain ?"


Pourquoi personne ne m'aime ?  ::cry::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Tu sais qu'on peux finir Fallout de manière pacifique hein ?

----------


## Aghora

> On remarquera d'ailleurs pour la première mission Russe "Vendetta" les soldats allemands qui se battent manches retroussées durant le siège de Stalingrad... qui s'es déroulé en plein hiver russe donc presque -20°C.


Ca dépend...c'est avant ou après Uranus ?

Dans le premier ils se sont démerdés pour leur trouver des tenues d'hiver...et même dans le second.

Ou alors ils ont confondu avec 1941 et l'équipement d'hiver inexistant dans la Wermacht ! :^_^:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Ca dépend...c'est avant ou après Uranus ?
> 
> Dans le premier ils se sont démerdés pour leur trouver des tenues d'hiver...et même dans le second.
> 
> Ou alors ils ont confondu avec 1941 et l'équipement d'hiver inexistant dans la Wermacht !


Le jeu prend cette date :



Uranus a été lancée le 19 novembre 42... mais ça m'étonne pour les tenues de combats des allemands.

Et là ils sont à la plage :

----------


## Thom'

> Le jeu prend cette date :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/418d...1887275da0.jpg
> 
> Uranus a été lancée le 19 novembre 42... mais ça m'étonne pour les tenues de combats des allemands.
> 
> Et là ils sont à la plage :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/c08a...b1cc121683.jpg


On peut trouver des photos sur internet ou les soldats Allemands, pourtant à Stalingrad, ne portent pas leurs grosses parka d'hiver. Dans le jeu,on est en Septembre et c'est le début de la bataille de Stalingrad donc c'est ptet possible  ::P:  après, manches retroussées ça c'est aut' chose ^^

----------


## Aghora

Ouais début Septembre ça me semble normal, il faisait quand même chaud dans les steppes, même à cette époque de l'année.

----------


## Sylvine

> Ouais début Septembre ça me semble normal, il faisait quand même chaud dans les steppes, même à cette époque de l'année.


 Surtout quand les obus tombent partout et que des russes vous allument à coup de PPSH.

----------


## El_Mariachi²



----------


## Gros Con n°2

Et oui, elles sont belles les cinématiques hein  ::P:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Assez bluffantes en effet!

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Tu as mis quoi au final ? L'azert2k ? Le cuban ? Le pydon ? L'original ?

----------


## El_Mariachi²

BEn aucun pour l'instant. Je ne trouve pas un comparatif qui donne les spécificités de chacun.

Hop là, une autre:

----------


## bixente

Moi aussi je veux ma combi moulante fashion.

Oui, mais si on on danse ?  :^_^:

----------


## Roukse

Quelqun pour confirmer mes souvenirs, dans farcry premier les magazines c'etais bien " playmerc(s?) " le titre ?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Je crois oui.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

_"150, 150..._



_Ah non 150 ça passe pas..._



_Mais alors pas du tout..."_

----------


## Nono

> Hé bah voilà, j'ai replongé. Pourtant j'avais bien suivi ma thérapie, et normalement mon pc de kaykay devait m'empêcher d'installer et de jouer à des jeux de plus de deux ans d'âge, mais non : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/6410...19840c4a4c.jpg


C'est bon ça ! J'ai eu tort d'ignorer ce jeu !

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Tu as eu très tort oui.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Nan mais Max Payne c'est unjeu hyper classe qui n'a pas pris une ride.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> C'est bon ça ! J'ai eu tort d'ignorer ce jeu !


On devrait te pendre par les pieds et faire bouffer du piment atomique pour ça !

----------


## Ryldian

Enfin z'êtes con car je sens que je vais le réinstaller là...  ::rolleyes::  Et c'est pas comme si j'avais un max de jeu à finir...

----------


## FUTOMAKI

2/10

----------


## KiwiX

"Ca va trancher, chérie".



"Ok !!!!!!"

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Et la je me disais "Mais pourquoi tu rames saleté de vidéo ?" Avant de me rendre compte que je regarder une cinématique créée avec le moteur du jeu. 

 ::mellow:: 

_Flower Power_


Je viens de tirer sur la réserve de pavot ?  ::huh::

----------


## Rikimaru

"C'est à moi que tu parle !!!"

----------


## Slayertom

*Attention aux vampires !!* 


*je suis sur que le nombre 53 595  rappellera quelque chose aux amateurs de dead rising*


*le forum de l'apocalypse*

----------


## Snowman

SiGames devrait vraiment régler la gestion des blessures dans FM'09 :

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> *je suis sur que le nombre 53 595  rappellera quelque chose aux amateurs de dead rising*
> http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/3129/l4d4ji9.png


53 594 + 1 ?

----------


## Logan

Sauter à la gorge d'un Boulon, d'un Gringo, ou d'un Half, çà n'a pas de prix  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Olipro

haute tension


Recon


(au passage, nos excuses à tous les CPC qui ont été kickés de cette soirée, mais on voulait faire les campagnes à trois, et le systeme de mot de passe ne marche pas)

----------


## Sylvine

Ma ligne Maginot personelle.






Pour ceux qui veulent savoir, ça vient d'une partie de Irongrip avec des canards.
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=30721

C'était Verdun puissance 50.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> Wobka attacked tomas
> Wobak attacked tomas
> Wobak attacked tomas
> Wobak attacked tomas
> Wobak attacked tomas
> Wobak attacked tomas


Wobak, il t'as fait quoi tomas ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> Wobak, il t'as fait quoi tomas ?


 Il a piratay le serveur§§§§

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ah la il m'a bien niqué le pc à coup sur  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, je ne sais pas, cette fois ci, ce qu'à fait wobak à crusader :


FOR TI FI CA TION !

----------


## Silver

C'est l'heure de bouter !



Oooooooh-bla-di o-bla-da ! Des rosbeefs !  ::): 



Ça va trancher...




Edit : 69.  :B):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ca vaudra pas le prochain Kingdom Under Fire 2 :D

----------


## Lt Anderson

Dans STALKER SoC, y'a parfois des soucis avec l'IA : on attend dans le noir, dans le dortoir, derrière le lit au fond à gauche en entrant et...

 ::P:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Dans STALKER SoC, y'a parfois des soucis avec l'IA : on attend dans le noir, dans le dortoir, derrière le lit au fond à gauche en entrant et...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f4b...e6b447b20c.jpg


C'est ca qui lui donne tout son charme d'ailleurs.

----------


## Hellzed

20min de jeu,je retrouve le plaisir ressentit dans Legend et Anniverssary,une ambiance,des énigmes et de l'escalade

----------


## Olipro

Tomb Raider Underworld : Il sort ... apres demain ? gné ?

----------


## Lezardo

> Tomb Raider Underworld : Il sort ... apres demain ? gné ?


Ouais mais y a la démo qui est sortie.

----------


## Olipro

> Ouais mais y a la démo qui est sortie.


Et ce niveau n'est pas le niveau de la démo.  ::(:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> 20min de jeu,je retrouve le plaisir ressentit dans Legend et Anniverssary,une ambiance,des énigmes et de l'escalade
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/88c...b-58839d393aa8


Et des mouvement toujours aussi digne du premier  ::ninja:: . Tomb Raider sur exploité snif, qui l'eut crut ? A réservé aux fan donc car perso niet.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> 20min de jeu,je retrouve le plaisir ressentit dans Legend et Anniverssary,une ambiance,des énigmes et de l'escalade
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/88c...b-58839d393aa8


Hellzed ca se voit la, fait gaffe  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Dark Fread

OMG, j'ai pas pu baisser les options graphiques de Warhead pour gratter ces FPS que j'aime pourtant plus que tout. Ce jeu est vraiment un truc de grand malade.  ::mellow:: 

http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/3473/endve5.jpg
http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/5070/end2qk3.jpg
http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/4282/end3ro4.jpg
http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/2030/end5pb5.jpg
La fin est aussi moyenne que dans Crysis, mais a beaucoup plus de gueule.

http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/4661/omg2ny2.jpg
Parfois la glace est magnifique. 
http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/4381/ice2fr2.jpg
Et dans le cas contraire, carrément sublime.

http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/2349/omgma4.jpg
Excusez-moi mais merde, la TRONCHE DE LA TEXTURE  ::blink:: 

http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/5325/psycho2tn3.jpg
Je suis en train de regarder quoi là, c'est vraiment un jeu  ::huh:: 

http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/4972/psychoyo2.jpg
Psycho, grosse tête de gros bourrin qu'il est. 

http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/5753/paradisepe1.jpg

----------


## Hellzed

> Et des mouvement toujours aussi digne du premier . Tomb Raider sur exploité snif, qui l'eut crut ? A réservé aux fan donc car perso niet.


Le motion capture fait des merveilles,il n'empeche, c'est certai,n que quelques mouvements sont abusés,mais j'apprécie malgré tout. Bon après faut voir ce que vaudra le nouveau PoP.

Hop un beau paysage au passage>

----------


## Theor

> Hop un beau paysage au passage>
> Joulies tofs


Ca voudrait dire une 'tite vidéo sur Call of Juarez ça ?  ::):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Ca voudrait dire une 'tite vidéo sur Call of Juarez ça ?


Non, il a d'abord Call of 5 à sabrer.

----------


## KiwiX

> Non, il a d'abord Call of 5 à sabrer.


Ca va aller vite.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

C'est géant Call of Juarez, ya juste plus personne qui y joue en multi...

----------


## Hellzed

Hélas,j'ai eu un bug de scripte à la dernière mission de CoJ,après j'ai formaté et j'ai jamais eu l'occasion de le réinstaller (j'ai surement paumé mes saves d'ailleurs),du coup je ne pense pas qu'une vidéo arrivera un jour. 
 Par contre celle de CoD 5 arrive samedi et effectivement je l'ai bien tranché.  ::P:

----------


## Theor

Du Dark Messiah.
Je me le refais ayant formaté mon pc à deux doigts de la fin. Certes le jeu est excellent, rien à redire.
Mais là c'est le calvaire. Le jeu plante toutes les 5 minutes entraînant inexorablement une fucking crise de nerf !  ::(: 
Si quelqu'un aurait une solution, je lui offre un sandwich !

Edit : Chuis aller fouiner sur les fofos d'ubi, en vain. Je l'ai réinstallé et bingo, ça marche pas... Chienne de vie ! Je vais me faire les crocs sur HL source, au moins lui, il marche !

----------


## Hamtarotaro

Déjà faire de la nécrologie pour exhumer le thread qui porte son nom et donner ta config ca nous aiderai.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/739...fb5a29264c.jpg
> 
> Du Dark Messiah.
> Je me le refais ayant formaté mon pc à deux doigts de la fin. Certes le jeu est excellent, rien à redire.
> Mais là c'est le calvaire. Le jeu plante toutes les 5 minutes entraînant inexorablement une fucking crise de nerf ! 
> Si quelqu'un aurait une solution, je lui offre un sandwich !
> 
> Edit : Chuis aller fouiner sur les fofos d'ubi, en vain. Je l'ai réinstallé et bingo, ça marche pas... Chienne de vie ! Je vais me faire les crocs sur HL source, au moins lui, il marche !


Et puis bon, c'est pas comme ci la fin valait le coup  ::|: 

Tiens qu'avons nous ici ?  ::blink:: 




Oh, Scratch! bah qu'est-ce que tu fiche la ?  ::o: 




 ::P:

----------


## francou008

Et ya bien d'autres screens, mais ça spoilerait un peu. Et spoiler sur un jeu de quelques heures...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Hop, hop, hop  ::ninja::

----------


## NitroG42

Ca y'est, dès qu'il y a une fille avec des gros seins, on peut compter sur Metal.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Ca y'est, dès qu'il y a une fille avec des gros seins, on peut compter sur Metal.


J'ai pensé exactement la même chose quand je les ai vu  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Pluton

N'empêche, première image, direct je pense à Kate Archer dans la mission "The dive" de NOLF  ::love::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Mais tout le monde s'en fout de Scratch en plein Crysis ?

----------


## Pluton

Putain, Maurice, quand je tombe sur toi qui grattes ta balade au lever du soleil, après une nuit d'encre à survivre dans la Zone, couvert de sang, de viscères de bandit, de sueur et de pisse de mutant, j'ai qu'une envie, te prendre dans mes bras, boire une rasade de Vodka, te rouler un patin, et aller me pieuter !

Les gars, je crois que je suis amoureux
 ::love::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> Mais tout le monde s'en fout de Scratch en plein Crysis ?


C'est surtout que nous sommes au courant depuis la sortie du jeu  ::ninja::  Fais gaffe, y'a une grenouille collée à un livre planqué dans chaque niveau, mais chuuuut  ::ninja::   ::P:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Perso je savais pas  ::o:  Je trouve ce clin d'oeil assez cool  ::):

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> y'a une grenouille collée à un livre planqué dans chaque niveau, mais chuuuut


Bon bah je déballe pas le screen alors...  :<_<:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

::huh::  Non mais le coup de la grenouille collée à un livre dans chaque niveau, c'est vrai hein...

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> J'ai pensé exactement la même chose quand je les ai vu .


 :^_^:  Moi aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> Moi aussi


De même  ::ninja:: 

Chui sur que hier, s'il a reveillé la witch, c'était pour faire des vérifications sur elle  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Mais mort de rire ... :D

----------


## Alexko

Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines 

Spoiler Alert! 


à la recherche des Nosferatu

 :

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Ah le noob en hack !  ::ninja:: 

Bientôt je pourrai dire que c'est mes photos de vacances...





La map Vulcano est un petit monde à elle seule.  ::mellow::

----------


## Hellzed

Putain la 2e, comment avoir ce rendu ?!

----------


## bixente

Humm... attends Zoey, je crois que tu as besoin de quelques bandages...

Non ? sûr ?  ::P:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Putain la 2e, comment avoir ce rendu ?!


Jouer sur la map vulcano, c'est l'une des seules map qui offre ça.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Putain la 2e, comment avoir ce rendu ?!


Grâce à l'ultimate tweak 5 reglé sur Extreme et la map Vulcano.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Comment t'as réussi à faire lancer les maps sans avoir le rendu dégueulasse ?  ::o:  Personnellement l'herbe est verte fluo et les montagnes horribles.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Comment t'as réussi à faire lancer les maps sans avoir le rendu dégueulasse ?  Personnellement l'herbe est verte fluo et les montagnes horribles.



Ah mais tu ne vois ni l'herbe verte fluo ni la montagne en carton sur mes screen en même temps...

 ::cry::  sis

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ah bravo la manipulation de canards  ::P: 

 ::cry:: 

Tu peux quand même faire ghadir, elle reste totalement regardable. Enfin, plus que les autres  ::ninja:: 

Et dis toi que avec le crysis normal ou la sandbox de warhead tes screens seraient bien plus beaux  :;):  :enrajoute:

----------


## ERNEL32K

> Ah bravo la manipulation de canards 
> 
> 
> 
> Tu peux quand même faire ghadir, elle reste totalement regardable. Enfin, plus que les autres 
> 
> Et dis toi que avec le crysis normal ou la sandbox de warhead tes screens seraient bien plus beaux  :enrajoute:


Ghadir est sympa, Vulcano a l'apéro mais la map qui m'a mis sur le cul par son gameplay c'est Operation_Neodym. Le système de ralenti est très très sympathique. Seul repproche, un poil short comme tout les plaisirs dignes de ce nom  ::wub::

----------


## Sylvine

> Seul repproche, un poil short comme tout les plaisirs dignes de ce nom


 Précoce?

----------


## ERNEL32K

> Précoce?


Non juste que ma femme a moi, elle ressemble à quelque chose.  :B):

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Pour couper court à vos inepties, quelques screen de Lara Croft in da série Z

_When Tomb Raider meet Soul Calibur_


Wouah...

----------


## Olipro

Ouaip, un des meilleurs niveaux de toute la saga imo.
Gameplay parfait pour un tomb raider (exploration constante, enigmes à souhait, niveaux torturés, peu de combats, malgrés les problèmes de gameplay justement de ce nouvel opus)
Graphismes et musiques vraiment réussis. (Meme si techniquement un peu à la ramasse)





Dommage que la suite du jeu ne réussisse pas à maintenir ce train là.

----------


## ikarad

3 screens d'u nexcellent JDR vieux de quelques années (13-14 environ) mais excellent sur de nombreux points et dotés d'une ambiance excellente.
Son titre est ravenloft et c'est le seul jeux vidéo je crois qui exploite l'univers de ravenloft (AD&D).



Il me plait toujours autant et rares ont été les rpgs depuis qui m'ont autant captivé (seul morrowind, BG1,2 et nwn 2 m'ont plu autant)

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ouch  ::XD::

----------


## Billoute

il n'y aurait pas comme une exagération de la luminosité sur tes screens ? déjà que le jeu n'est pas très beau, mais là ça achève bien.

sinon, il y a eu d'autres jeux utilisant le setting Ravenloft
- Strahd's Possessions (celui auquel tu joues donc)
- Stone Prophet (la suite, en mieux)
- iron & Blood Warriors Of Ravenloft (une grosse bouse action à oublier)

et utilisant le même moteur 3D (pourri) Menzoberranzan (Forgotten Realms)

Strahd's Possession et Stone Prophet étaient vraiment d'excellents cRPG, malheureusement la technique n'as pas suivi, SSI aurait mieux fait de rester fidèle à la 2D.

----------


## ikarad

> il n'y aurait pas comme une exagération de la luminosité sur tes screens ? déjà que le jeu n'est pas très beau, mais là ça achève bien.
> 
> sinon, il y a eu d'autres jeux utilisant le setting Ravenloft
> - Strahd's Possessions (celui auquel tu joues donc)
> - Stone Prophet (la suite, en mieux)
> - iron & Blood Warriors Of Ravenloft (une grosse bouse action à oublier)
> 
> et utilisant le même moteur 3D (pourri) Menzoberranzan (Forgotten Realms)
> 
> Strahd's Possession et Stone Prophet étaient vraiment d'excellents cRPG, malheureusement la technique n'as pas suivi, SSI aurait mieux fait de rester fidèle à la 2D.


4 ça fait pas beaucoup quand on sait que l'un est celui que je cite et l'autre n'est que sa suite. et Menzoberranzan je crois que c'est pas le même univers mais j'y ai jamais joué, la faute à l'absence de vf.

pour ce qu iest de la 3d elle était peut être pas magnifique mais la 3d apporte beaucoup à l'ambiance du jeux et de toute façon c'était une époque ou les mots cartes 3d ne voulaient rien dire et n'existaient pas encore.
Il aurait gagner à être en svga mais comme il était déjà gourmand à l'époque (il ramait comme pas permis sur mon 386) ce ne fut pas un mal.

Sinon non il n'y a pas de problème de luminosité (sauf sur le 3ème screen mais là c'est fraps qui a du merder)

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Ouaip, un des meilleurs niveaux de toute la saga imo.
> Gameplay parfait pour un tomb raider (exploration constante, enigmes à souhait, niveaux torturés, peu de combats, malgrés les problèmes de gameplay justement de ce nouvel opus)
> Graphismes et musiques vraiment réussis. (Meme si techniquement un peu à la ramasse)
> Dommage que la suite du jeu ne réussisse pas à maintenir ce train là.


Je viens de passer le niveau dans le manoir et ouais, ca retombe un peu beaucoup la... C'est dommage la méchante clone et plutôt réussi (si on met de côté le scénario hyper digne d'un sombre nanard turque)

----------


## Billoute

si tu jettes un œil sur les screens dispo chez Mobygames http://www.mobygames.com/game/dos/ra...on/screenshots 
il me semble pourtant que la luminosité y est plus...normale.

Chez moi, les couleurs sont nettement plus naturelles et moins délavées, cela dit j'y joue sous DosBox ce qui n'est apparemment pas ton cas (pas besoin de FRAPS sous dosbos pour faire des screenshots).

----------


## Dark Fread

Des fois j'ai vraiment rien à foutre chez moi. Oh la la mais quel gif de folie.

----------


## L'invité

> Des fois j'ai vraiment rien à foutre chez moi. Oh la la mais quel gif de folie. 
> 
> http://img359.imageshack.us/img359/2457/13ib5.gif


 ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o: 
C'est bô!

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Des fois j'ai vraiment rien à foutre chez moi. Oh la la mais quel gif de folie. 
> 
> http://img359.imageshack.us/img359/2457/13ib5.gif


Ce que j'aimais pour l'époque dans ce jeu c'était les petit détails inutiles mais très efficaces comme les douilles, les culasses qui reculent et même en pause on voyait le bras qui subissait le recul des flingues.  ::wub::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> 3 screens d'u nexcellent JDR vieux de quelques années (13-14 environ) mais excellent sur de nombreux points et dotés d'une ambiance excellente.
> Son titre est ravenloft et c'est le seul jeux vidéo je crois qui exploite l'univers de ravenloft (AD&D).
> http://nsa03.casimages.com/img/2008/...1130276365.jpghttp://nsa03.casimages.com/img/2008/...1135125593.jpg
> http://nsa03.casimages.com/img/2008/...4114078297.jpg
> 
> Il me plait toujours autant et rares ont été les rpgs depuis qui m'ont autant captivé (seul morrowind, BG1,2 et nwn 2 m'ont plu autant)


Han ça me rappelle Lands Of Lore ! Bien joué j'ai envie d'y rejouer maintenant !



(le screen n'est pas de moi)

----------


## L'invité

> Han ça me rappelle Lands Of Lore ! Bien joué j'ai envie d'y rejouer maintenant !
> 
> http://www.juegomania.org/Lands+of+L...e+of+Chaos.jpg
> 
> (le screen n'est pas de moi)


Exactement pareil.  ::):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

La screen n'est pas de moi ( ARMA 2 ) :

----------


## Thom'

> La screen n'est pas de moi ( ARMA 2 ) :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/c098...dd0fbf0b12.jpg


Excellent  ::P:

----------


## Nelfe

Excellent ce screen ^^

----------


## Pluton

L'IA fait de sacrés progrès...

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Darkfread wouah !

Par contre tu tire contre de la tôle...

----------


## Aghora

> La screen n'est pas de moi ( ARMA 2 ) :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/c098...dd0fbf0b12.jpg


On dirait une pub pour Levi's.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon



----------


## El_Mariachi²



----------


## XWolverine

La physique de L4D est vachement bien foutu, là, j'ai encastré un hunter dans la porte :


En fait, non, pas si bien faite que ça. Quand on ferme la porte :

 ::P:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> La physique de L4D est vachement bien foutu, là, j'ai encastré un hunter dans la porte :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f4f...1211a1e14a.jpg
> 
> En fait, non, pas si bien faite que ça. Quand on ferme la porte :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6c6...2307eb6793.jpg


Héhé, perso j'ai déjà réussi à faire passer un smocker à travers une porte, elle a vinldaguée au passage.

Aussi :

----------


## Nono

> Ouaip, un des meilleurs niveaux de toute la saga imo.
> Gameplay parfait pour un tomb raider (exploration constante, enigmes à souhait, niveaux torturés, peu de combats, malgrés les problèmes de gameplay justement de ce nouvel opus)
> Graphismes et musiques vraiment réussis. (Meme si techniquement un peu à la ramasse)


Et c'est dans quel opus qu'on peut trouver ce niveau ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Et c'est dans quel opus qu'on peut trouver ce niveau ?


Le dernier.

----------


## apocalypsius

Initiation au base jumping pour Zoey:

----------


## Olipro

> Et c'est dans quel opus qu'on peut trouver ce niveau ?


Ouaip underworld.
Dans Legend, il n'y en a aucun à garder en mémoire. Dans anniversary, les niveaux en egypte et quelques uns en grèce. Le 4 restera définitivement le meilleur de la saga imo (celui qui se passait tout le temps en egypte quasiment que dans des tombaux et des temples  ::wub::  need un remake de celui-ci façon anniversary !!)

----------


## Ryldian

_Oui, c'est ça, tire dans mon decolleté coquinou..._

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

On est arrivé à temps, hein Louis !?


T'y es pas allé de main morte en plus !


Allez-y les gars, continuez sans moi. J'vais rester là, un peu, à méditer...


Bon à rien d'clodo ! T'sais plus quoi faire depuis le Vietnam hein !?


Si seulement t'étais pas poilue...

----------


## bixente

Zoey a décidemment beaucoup de succés auprés des joueurs. ::P:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Zoey a décidemment beaucoup de succés auprés des joueurs.


Peut-être parce que c'est pas une grosse bombasse ayant du 90EE et un ravalement de façade vieux de 10 jours  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> [Screen Crysis I'm British you muppet!"]


Putain mais c'est quoi cette tête d'ivrogne, on dirait un alcoolo en colère!  ::mellow::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Putain mais c'est quoi cette tête d'ivrogne, on dirait un alcoolo en colère!


C'est ce qu'il te dit: British.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Nan mais sérieux, regarde ses yeux, on peut facilement les imaginer embués par l'alcool, et la bouche entre ouverte comme s'il bafouillait ses paroles avec une haleine chargée au whisky, et pour combler le tout, on dirait qu'il tombe sur le mec.

Ce screenshot est tout bonnement surpuissant.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Nan mais sérieux, regarde ses yeux, on peut facilement les imaginer embués par l'alcool, et la bouche entre ouverte comme s'il bafouillait ses paroles avec une haleine chargée au whisky, et pour combler le tout, on dirait qu'il tombe sur le mec.
> 
> Ce screenshot est tout bonnement surpuissant.


C'est marrant j'ai tout de suite pensé à ces mots avec ce screen: haleine et alcool  :^_^: 
Limite j'ai hésité à changer le sous titre avec un truc à la con.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Limite j'ai hésité à changer le sous titre avec un truc à la con.


"I I'm BrrRritishe, yOu m-mup-pet!"

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Nan mais sérieux, regarde ses yeux, on peut facilement les imaginer embués par l'alcool, et la bouche entre ouverte comme s'il bafouillait ses paroles avec une haleine chargée au whisky, et pour combler le tout, on dirait qu'il tombe sur le mec.



British.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Ces imbéciles d'infectés continuent de courir après l'hélicoptère.

Beuarg

On a rarement l'occasion de les voir d'aussi près.

edit :
Visiblement content de rencontrer cette Zoey dont tout le monde parle.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Le genre de tous petits détails que je trouve tiptopmoumoute ultra immersifs :

----------


## Thom'

> Le genre de tous petits détails que je trouve tiptopmoumoute ultra immersifs :



Valve  ::wub::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> http://njmg.typepad.com/photos/uncat...ated_press.jpg
> British.


Raaah  ::P:

----------


## Altaic

Fallait pas me dire nan !  :<_<: 



(Rahh ce réalisme...)   ::|:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Attends, avec 1 coup de fusil t'as arraché, la tête, les jambes et les bras? Par contre la robe est intacte, bien visé.

----------


## Altaic

Nan, on voit pas bien mais c'est un gourdin clouté mon arme. Pis c'est le dernier coup qui fait voler tous les membres (le plus souvent c'est un critique)...
Faut aimer quoi... ::o:

----------


## Nono

> Valve


Oui euh enfin merci Turtle Rock, parce que niveau réalisation Valve c'était pas ça tout de même (pensez aux mains de Gordon quand il soulève des objets).

----------


## Thom'

> Oui euh enfin merci Turtle Rock, parce que niveau réalisation Valve c'était pas ça tout de même (pensez aux mains de Gordon quand il soulève des objets).



Oui m'enfin tout ça, ça fait parti de Valve  ::P:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Le bousin est pas top techniquement mais on trouve quand même de bien beaux coins :







_[Grosse Bertha !!]_

----------


## Sylvine

Vous en faites pas, les Delta Force vous indiquent le chemin!

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Le chapeau il supporte mal sa calvitie et il s'est acheté une moumoute !

C'est trop bien FallOut 3 !

----------


## Olipro

grilled

pourquoi ça ne m'étonne même pas venant de toi ?  ::P:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Putain j'avais même pas remarqué.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Mais, lol -_- J'ai juste piqué ces fringues.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> http://uppix.net/8/8/4/1b3bc00646dd8...5eb1350ett.jpg
> grilled
> 
> pourquoi ça ne m'étonne même pas venant de toi ?


 :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^: 
Excellent le zoom, manque plus que le son, POM POM POM !

----------


## Nono

Le pays des Charrs, c'est la classe :

----------


## R_K

Les collines de guerre de Grothmar, après la partie enneigée en allant vers le nord? Le coin avec les cascades?

----------


## Olipro

> Excellent le zoom, manque plus que le son, POM POM POM !


J'avoue : j'ai tout copié chez nofrag  ::P:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> http://uppix.net/8/8/4/1b3bc00646dd8...5eb1350ett.jpg
> grilled
> 
> pourquoi ça ne m'étonne même pas venant de toi ?


Roooh  ::o: .

C'est toujours aussi mauvais Fallout 3 ?

----------


## Nono

> Les collines de guerre de Grothmar, après la partie enneigée en allant vers le nord? Le coin avec les cascades?


Yep ! C'est ça !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> [Footballeur moche]
> British.




British.


Désolé pour le flood éhonté, mais là c'était plus fort que moi.

----------


## El_Mariachi²



----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1a4...6-82c5ec3aec94


Tricheur c'est pris durant l'intro  ::ninja:: .

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Screenshot quand mayme  ::o:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Bah alors Astaroth qu'est-ce que tu fait bourré par terre ? Tu cherches un marteau ?



La ressemblance avec Soul Calibur 3 est frappante quand même.

----------


## NitroG42

> Bah alors Astaroth qu'est-ce que tu fait bourré par terre ? Tu cherches un marteau ?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0a7...ce6c59d52e.png
> 
> La ressemblance avec Soul Calibur 3 est frappante quand même.


Squoi ce jeu ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Vu qu'il y a Lara Croft sur l'image, je dirais Tomb Raider, le dernier, mais à tout hasard !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## NitroG42

> Vu qu'il y a Lara Croft sur l'image, je dirais Tomb Raider, le dernier, mais à tout hasard !


Mais que viens faire un ogre dans lara croft ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ouais, que peut donc bien faire un ogre dans Lara ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Ca montre à quel point la série part en sucette sur la fin, un gros n'importe quoi de mytho(logie) nordique

Pyjama, non...

----------


## Olipro

Ouaip le dernier tier du jeu est une bouze immonde.


Spoiler Alert! 


On enchaine environ 20 marins et une trentaine de yetis imberbes (l'ogre en question) à coup de hache magique.


En fait fans underworld, on passe progressivement de l'apogée de la série (le niveau en thailand) à ce qui s'est fait de pire dans la série. (et je ne compte pas tomb raider 6 tellement c'est une honte)

ogre = yeti imberbe (si si)

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Ouaip le dernier tier du jeu est une bouze immonde.
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> On enchaine environ 20 marins et une trentaine de yetis imberbes (l'ogre en question) à coup de hache magique.
> 
> 
> ...


C'est clair, après un niveau bon sous tout rapport en Thaïlande la suite part totalement en sucette. Je vais réinstallé anniversary ou l'âme du guerrier je sens...

----------


## Gros Con n°2

N'ayant jamais joué à un tomb raider, quel est le meilleur volet de la série ? Avec ma carte graphique j'ai eu anniversary, das good ?  ::huh::  Ah et, pad ou clavier souris pour ce jeu ?

----------


## Logan

> N'ayant jamais joué à un tomb raider, quel est le meilleur volet de la série ? Avec ma carte graphique j'ai eu anniversary, das good ?  Ah et, pad ou clavier souris pour ce jeu ?


Le premier. De rien.  :;):

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Pas de rendez vous chez l'opticien avant 1 an. Merci  :;):

----------


## Leybi

Bha Anniversary c'est pas le remake du premier ? En tout cas il avait l'air pas mal  ::o:  (je l'ai offert à mon frère fan de la série mais je n'ai jamais dépassé le premier niveau... En tout cas mon frère avait adoré)

----------


## Keech

Anniversary est très très bon, le retour des sensations de TR1/2, sur un bö moteur, et une jolie Lara.

Grmmmbl je vais avoir envie de le réinstaller..

----------


## RUPPY

> N'ayant jamais joué à un tomb raider, quel est le meilleur volet de la série ? Avec ma carte graphique j'ai eu anniversary, das good ?  Ah et, pad ou clavier souris pour ce jeu ?


Anniversary au pad....fidèle au premier opus avec un enrobage next gen  :;):

----------


## Rikimaru



----------


## Hellzed

> N'ayant jamais joué à un tomb raider, quel est le meilleur volet de la série ? Avec ma carte graphique j'ai eu anniversary, das good ?  Ah et, pad ou clavier souris pour ce jeu ?


Pour Anniversary,jte conseille d'aller voir mes vidéos,j'avais vraiment été passionné par le jeu à l'époque. De la très bonne escalade et des énigmes bien retorses.

Je suis en train de faire le Underworld et pour l'instant, je m'éclate réellement. Peut être juste qu'il est un brin trop fastoche comparé à Anniv'.

Sinon j'ai toujours joué au pad,ce sera pareil pour PoP.

----------


## ikarad

> si tu jettes un œil sur les screens dispo chez Mobygames http://www.mobygames.com/game/dos/ra...on/screenshots 
> il me semble pourtant que la luminosité y est plus...normale.
> 
> Chez moi, les couleurs sont nettement plus naturelles et moins délavées, cela dit j'y joue sous DosBox ce qui n'est apparemment pas ton cas (pas besoin de FRAPS sous dosbos pour faire des screenshots).


je joue aussi sous dsbox et j'utilise fraps pour les screenshot




> Han ça me rappelle Lands Of Lore ! Bien joué j'ai envie d'y rejouer maintenant !
> 
> http://www.juegomania.org/Lands+of+L...e+of+Chaos.jpg
> 
> (le screen n'est pas de moi)


 j'ay ai jamais joué malheureusement mais il est reconnue comme un des meilleurs jdrs de sa génération et le meilleur de westwood aussi.

----------


## L'invité

> j'ay ai jamais joué malheureusement mais il est reconnue comme un des meilleurs jdrs de sa génération et le meilleur de westwood aussi.


J'ai encore le manuel et le cd en parfait état à coté de moi.  :B):

----------


## Olipro

> Pour Anniversary,jte conseille d'aller voir mes vidéos,j'avais vraiment été passionné par le jeu à l'époque. De la très bonne escalade et des énigmes bien retorses.


pareil j'ai fait une video, si tu veux avoir une idée :
c'est un niveau complet
avec une bande son pourris vu que j'ai pas reussi à enregistrer le son ^^
j'ai tenté de le faire rapidement, mais y a de grosses boulettes, donc ce n'est pas du tout du vrai "done quick".

par contre moi je suis plutôt pour la souris. C'est juste parce que j'aime bien bouger la caméra précisément et rapidement. Enfin ça c'est dépendant de la façon de jouer après.

----------


## Hellzed

> pareil j'ai fait une video, si tu veux avoir une idée :
> c'est un niveau complet
> avec une bande son pourris vu que j'ai pas reussi à enregistrer le son ^^
> j'ai tenté de le faire rapidement, mais y a de grosses boulettes, donc ce n'est pas du tout du vrai "done quick".
> 
> par contre moi je suis plutôt pour la souris. C'est juste parce que j'aime bien bouger la caméra précisément et rapidement. Enfin ça c'est dépendant de la façon de jouer après.


La combi en néoprène en Egypte,quel goût  :B):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Perso je suis en Thaïlande, plus précisément ici :



Et pour le moment je le trouve aussi "chiant" que les autres, peut-être que le niveau est naze je ne sais pas, en tout cas je me suis plus éclaté en me retapant les niveaux du premier dans Anniversary.

Rassurez moi, c'est mieux après ?




> Sinon j'ai toujours joué au pad,ce sera pareil pour PoP.


Boulzor  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Lezardo

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/294f...942214245d.jpg
> 
> Et pour le moment je le trouve aussi "chiant" que les autres, peut-être que le niveau est naze je ne sais pas


Ou peut être parce que t'a pas choisie la tenue légère en début de map  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

Souvenir d'une partie mémorable.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Ou peut être parce que t'a pas choisie la tenue légère en début de map


Non, c'était du déjà vu le mini short moulant  ::P: .

----------


## zwzsg

I play dead MMO:

----------


## Crusader

C'est sympa la nouvelle version de Ryzom?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ils sont bien sympa les décors. C'est Ryzom, comme l'a dit Crusader ?

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Red Alert 3


Mais mais, c'est horrible !  ::mellow:: 




> Perso je suis en Thaïlande.
> Et pour le moment je le trouve aussi "chiant" que les autres, peut-être que le niveau est naze je ne sais pas, en tout cas je me suis plus éclaté en me retapant les niveaux du premier dans Anniversary.
> 
> Rassurez moi, c'est mieux après ?


Euh bah désolé pour toi mais la suite va être encore plus mauvaise, profite bien tu joue au meilleur niveau de Underworld...




> I play dead MMO


Wouah, faut que je joue à Ryzom  ::wub::

----------


## Kayato

> Souvenir d'une partie mémorable.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0d7...51ea39a3cf.png


Excellent  :;):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

_"Merde ! Mon bridge !_



_"AAAAAHHH !!!!"_



_"Mes hémo !"_



_"Heu Mr Woo je meurs ou pas là ?"_

----------


## Gros Con n°2

C'est quoi au fait ? Stranglehold ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> C'est quoi au fait ? Stranglehold ?


Ouais, il me fallait un truc bourrin en attendant les bon jeux de décembre.




> I play dead MMO:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a83...9015c162ad.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d64...b8e172058c.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/dc7...f258095c43.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b4d...34ad544b9b.jpg


F2P maintenant ce Ryzom ?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Y'a quoi en décembre ?  ::huh::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Y'a quoi en décembre ?


Enfin quand je dis décembre c'est durant les fêtes et un peu après genre Prince of Persia, GTA 4 ( enfin pour le deuxième j'espère ) et Rise of the Argonauts.

Ces 3 là m'ont l'air d'être de bon jeux. GTA4 j'ai pas tellement aimé sur console mais je lui laisse une deuxième chance sur PC.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Pop ? Jamais aimé  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Pop ? Jamais aimé


J'disais la même chose pour ARMA au début  :;): .

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Non mais j'ai joué à pop. J'aime pas. Et en voyant les vidéos de tomb raider, je pense ne pas aimer non plus.

----------


## Ogib

Heuuu... ouais je veux bien !!!


T'as pas froid ?


Prête pour le grand saut ?


Wahh... c'est la pleine lune !


Hé oui, Pierre Ménès a joué dans F.E.A.R


Même les zombies ont parfois des besoins naturels...

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Non mais c'est pas possible, deux screen avec des fesses, ya un bug de la matrice ce soir  ::huh:: 

Pipboy: Stranglehold, t'as réussi à paramétrer les touches correctement ? La sensibilité de la souris est correct ? Parce que c'est bien le truc qui m'a dégouté d'y jouer. Faudrait que je recommence, je fait une overdose de Max Payne la...

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Pipboy: Stranglehold, t'as réussi à paramétrer les touches correctement ? La sensibilité de la souris est correct ? Parce que c'est bien le truc qui m'a dégouté d'y jouer. Faudrait que je recommence, je fait une overdose de Max Payne la...


Les touches j'ai laissé par défaut, sauf qu'il voyait le clavier en qwerty alors un petit alt+shift en jeu et c'est bon, pour la souris c'est nikel.

----------


## zwzsg

> C'est sympa la nouvelle version de Ryzom?


Nouvelle? De quelles nouveautées tu parles? A part le repreneur, y'a rien de nouveau!




> F2P maintenant ce Ryzom ?


Jusqu'à, voyons voir, demain!





> T'as pas froid ?



Non ça va, ma guilde m'a donné des fringues de princesse, c'est sympa effectivement!





> Hé oui, Pierre Ménès a joué dans F.E.A.R


J'ai pas vraiment compris qu'ils mettent un personnage d'ingénieur informaticien obèse, anitpathique traître et lâche dans F.E.A.R.. Je veux dire, le public de F.E.A.R. c'est quand même les gros geek qui passent leur vie devant leur PC, non?




> pareil j'ai fait une video, si tu veux avoir une idée :
> c'est un niveau complet


Elle me fait mal aux pieds à la voir déraper pieds nus sur la roche. Et puis c'est horripilant cette façon d'avancer en sautillant même quand y'a pas d'obstacles au lieu de simplement courir. Mais j'aime bien les erreurs, ça montre que tu es un joueur humain.

----------


## Olipro

> Elle me fait mal aux pieds à la voir déraper pieds nus sur la roche. Et puis c'est horripilant cette façon d'avancer en sautillant même quand y'a pas d'obstacles au lieu de simplement courir. Mais j'aime bien les erreurs, ça montre que tu es un joueur humain.


Ouais je suis un bunny-jumper c'est un mauvais réflexe, je sais c'est mal.  ::unsure::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Jusqu'à, voyons voir, demain!


Je demande vu que dans le forum du site officiel il est dit que les anciens compte ou les personne ayant possédé un ancien compte sont devenus illimité...

Rush d'un coups :

----------


## Boolay

> http://pix.nofrag.com/e/1/2/335711cb...9554e397tt.jpghttp://pix.nofrag.com/7/8/b/da2b7b1d...624619fctt.jpg


C'est keuwa ?

----------


## FUTOMAKI

C'est pas le zombi mod du nouveau Call Of Plagiat ?

----------


## FloO

> C'est keuwa ?


Command & Conquer : Red Alert 3

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> C'est pas le zombi mod du nouveau Call Of Plagiat ?


C'est bien ça normalement.

Les zombies ils ont une sacrée conjonctivite !

----------


## Lt Anderson

> C'est bien ça normalement.
> 
> Les zombies ils ont une sacrée conjonctivite !


Référence à South Park?  ::o: 
 :^_^:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Tout le monde connait ce screen. Mais Santa Madre qu'est-ce que c'est bon !





_Je m'appelle Max Payne !_

----------


## bixente

"Whear is the govermment ??"

"the government has a cure and only the RICH are getting it !!" -> "GOOD !"

"OPEN YOUR EYES, this virus was a military experiment. It was enginereed in a lab" -> "by aliens !"

"What if this was first contact ?" -> "What if your an idiot ?"


...

Que j'aime ce jeu  ::P:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Sinon à part Left 4 Dead, y'a quoi comme jeu qui vous intéresse?  ::ninja::

----------


## Slayertom

> Sinon à part Left 4 Dead, y'a quoi comme jeu qui vous intéresse?


Left for dead 2

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Tom go ts ou steam ou msn please.

----------


## Say hello

Le texte au milieu à gauche.



EPIC ASSIST!!




-Dernière Danse:




-Porte hantée
Le morceau de porte droit au milieu de la pièce tient seul, il se déplaçait doucement (~10cm/s) en faisait une sorte de translation de la droite vers la gauche de la pièce.


-Largage d'infecté:


-Petit pique nique dans la forêt: "Chacun son tour, y'a une part pour tout le monde!"




Faudrait peut être créer un topic pour les screen des bon moment dans la section L4D non? Un peut comme pour TF2.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Bah tu peux le faire dans deux topics, en faisant un mixe:

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=31004&page=3
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=31111&page=4


Les images dans le bunker, on a vite fait le tour, autant poster des images de toutes sortes  :;): .

----------


## zwzsg

> Je demande vu que dans le forum du site officiel il est dit que les anciens compte ou les personne ayant possédé un ancien compte sont devenus illimité...


En fait Ryzom c'est gratuit jusqu'à la fin de l'année, et pour tout le monde, même les nouveaux. Source.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Je me tate à essayer, jamais taté de vrai bon mmorpg en dehors des daubes F2P. Mais en même temps, j'ai pas mal de jeux là. Des canards pour me suivre ? (je leur ferais des bisoux sur leurs dagues précieuses niveau 8  ::wub:: )

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

C'est vrai que ça pourrait être sympa. Ça à l'air joli d'après les screens postés. J'vais allez faire un tour dessus.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Toujours aussi bon...

Et il tourne à merveille sous Vista.

----------


## Dark Fread

Il y a des mecs qui bossaient sur des textures HD pour Deus Ex je crois, ça lui donnerait un petit coup de jeune.  ::):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Il y a des mecs qui bossaient sur des textures HD pour Deus Ex je crois, ça lui donnerait un petit coup de jeune.


Oui : Projet HDTP.
Mod en cour de finition.
Je joue actuellement avec la démo qui ne concerne que le mobilier "interactif", et pour les PNJ seul Gunter Hermann est relooké.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Oui : Projet HDTP.
> Mod en cour de finition.
> Je joue actuellement avec la démo qui ne concerne que le mobilier "interactif", et pour les PNJ seul Gunter Hermann est relooké.


Et on peut espérer voir la version finale dans peu de temps ?

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Oui : Projet HDTP.
> Mod en cour de finition.
> Je joue actuellement avec la démo qui ne concerne que le mobilier "interactif", et pour les PNJ seul Gunter Hermann est relooké.


"I am *not* a mach..." *kaboom*
Vivement qu'ils le finissent ce mod. Me tenterait bien, un petit retour à Hong-Kong...

----------


## Keep

> "I am *not* a mach..." *kaboom*
> Vivement qu'ils le finissent ce mod. Me tenterait bien, un petit retour à Hong-Kong...


A ben bravo Sidus... *cd scan...* *install* *start game*...

Mon meilleur jeu de tout les temps avec Elderscroll : Daggerfall

----------


## MemoryCard

Comment vous arrivez à jouer avec des textures high-res sur des models low poly ?
Tant qu'a faire, bah si le jeu est un peu vieux, ça participe au coté old school... Les graphismes batards, je trouve ça atroce.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

C'est pas très beau, c'est pas très bien finit, c'est pas très interactif. Mais bordel, ca envoi niveau ambiance !





Bouhya !

----------


## Crashy

C'est quoi? Timeshift? ::rolleyes::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> C'est quoi? Timeshift?


Epuikoiencore ?  ::o: 

C'est pire que ça c'est Legendary  :B):

----------


## NitroG42

Legendary...

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Epuikoiencore ? 
> 
> C'est pire que ça c'est Legendary


Kékéssé?  ::blink:: 




> Comment vous arrivez à jouer avec des textures high-res sur des models low poly ?
> Tant qu'a faire, bah si le jeu est un peu vieux, ça participe au coté old school... Les graphismes batards, je trouve ça atroce.


Renseignes-toi avant de dire des incohérences : les modèles de HDTP ont aussi un nombre de polygônes fortement augmentés.

----------


## Lezardo

> Kékéssé?


Un FPS consoleux adapté sur PC  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Un FPS consoleux adapté sur PC


C'est aussi pourri que : Iron Storm (PC) => World War Zero (PS2) => World War Zero (PC)?
Oui, ils ont osé : une réadaptation sur PC d'un mauvais portage sur PS2 d'un bon jeu PC à l'origine. Y'a vraiment des tordus...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est pas très beau, c'est pas très bien finit, c'est pas très interactif. Mais bordel, ca envoi niveau ambiance !
> 
> Bouhya !


Il est si bien que ça ce Legendary ? Ca m'a l'air d'une grosse bouse  ::ninja::

----------


## bisc0tte

> Un FPS consoleux adapté sur PC


Un FPS consoleux _perfectible_ adapté sur PC  ::rolleyes::  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Dark Fread

Nan mais vous pouvez dire que SouthCross joue à un jeu daubay et que selon vous, l'intéressé a des goûts de chiotte. 







(Second degré, désolé de vous prendre pour des neuneu mais je viens de jeuxvideo.com moi, et là-bas il vaut mieux préciser)

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Ah non mais je vais tout de suite couper court à vos pensées mesquines, je voulais juste voir ce que la chose avait dans le ventre, et bah on peut comparer ça à un BigMac. C'est impressionnant aux premiers abords, mais c'est dégueulasse et ça nourrit pas.

Pour résumer hein  ::ninja::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Et t'as acheté juste pour voir si le monde se trompait  ::o:  !?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Bien entendu, il a du coeur ce southcross  :B):

----------


## FUTOMAKI

C'est un pote qui me l'a passé.



Comment ca pas crédible ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> C'est un pote qui me l'a passé.
> 
> 
> 
> Comment ca pas crédible ?


"I want to believe."

----------


## francou008

Pourquoi ya personne qui a déjà mis des screens de GTA IV pour nous faire baver...  ::cry::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Parce que personne n'arrive à y jouer ?  ::ninja:: 

Demain soir si je récupère bien le jeu  :;):

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ça faisait longtemps.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Pourquoi ya personne qui a déjà mis des screens de GTA IV pour nous faire baver...


Patience  :;): .

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Pourquoi ya personne qui a déjà mis des screens de GTA IV pour nous faire baver...


Mon avis personnel : GTA c'est caca.  ::ninja:: 
:metsoncasquepourseprotégerdespierres:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Mon avis personnel : GTA c'est caca. 
> :metsoncasquepourseprotégerdespierres:


Mais non tu n'es pas le seul à le penser, perso je donne juste une petite chance au bousin sur PC après on verra si il se retrouvera en occasion vite fait.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Mais non tu n'es pas le seul à le penser, perso je donne juste une petite chance au bousin sur PC après on verra si il se retrouvera en occasion vite fait.


J'ai plutôt un léger conflit avec le concept. Mon premier contact avec GTA par le biais de mon cousin qui s'exprima en ces termes : "Wouha, ce jeu strobien, on peut exploser la tronche des putes au fusil à pompe!".




Voilà.

J'aime bien les jeux qui me permettent de faire montre deci-delà de mon indécrottable esprit bon samaritain.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> "Wouha, ce jeu strobien, on peut exploser la tronche des putes au fusil à pompe!".


 :B): 

Plus sérieusement, essaye la campagne du 4, c'est déjà plus sérieux, noir et réaliste. Et après on ira faire des cascades à moto et exploser la tronche des putes à coup de fusil à pompe  ::ninja::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Plus sérieusement, essaye la campagne du 4, c'est déjà plus sérieux, *noir* et réaliste. Et après on ira faire des cascades à moto et exploser la tronche des putes à coup de fusil à pompe


On peut "faire le bien" dans GTA 4?  ::ninja::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Tuer les dealers ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Rikimaru

> Tuer les dealers ?


Tuer des Vendeurs d'Hot Hog parce que c'est mal ::P: h34r:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ou alors faire le job de pompier, d'ambulance ou de flic, voire les aider en provoquant un type qui voudra nous fritter au moment où un flic passe par là  ::P:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'ai bien aimé faire les missions de la police, surtout que l'on peut appeler des renforts !

Mais Lt. Anderson, t'as un problème avec tout jeu ou un personnage en tue un autre dans un monde virtuel ? Ou c'est seulement que t'es trop attaché aux putes et que le fait de te dire "des gens tuent des putes dans ce jeu" te renonce à l'acheter même si tu peux très bien les laisser en vie ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> J'ai bien aimé faire les missions de la police, surtout que l'on peut appeler des renforts !
> 
> Mais Lt. Anderson, t'as un problème avec tout jeu ou un personnage en tue un autre dans un monde virtuel ? Ou c'est seulement que t'es trop attaché aux putes et que le fait de te dire "des gens tuent des putes dans ce jeu" te renonce à l'acheter même si tu peux très bien les laisser en vie ?


Chuis pas con à ce point.
J'aime bien les jeux avec un "mix" de "buter les salauds" et "aider les pauvres gens".
Le  genre où ils faut buter les "autres" pask'il faut être le "plûs fôrt" pour "ce fayre respectay", ça me fait chier... Ça fait cour de récré à la con.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Bah dans GTA 4 le but du mec c'est pas de devenir le meilleur. Je ne t'en dis pas plus si jamais tu comptes vraiment l'essayer.

Je trouve justement Niko bien plus attachant que les autres persos principaux de GTA.

----------


## Sylvine

Bon, c'est pas GTA IV, mais c'est presque aussi beau.
En plus ce soir y'avait 14 joueurs en heure de pointe!
Oui 14! On va bientôt rattraper WoW.
(faites pas gaffe aux formats bizarres, c'est juste moi qui ai coupé les images)





Oui c'est ça, y'a pas de HuD, et faut penser à faire indiquer à ses potes qu'on est encore en vie de temps en temps.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Y a le père de Némo et le poisson chirurgien, ça à l'air trop bien.

----------


## Sylvine

> Y a le père de Némo et le poisson chirurgien, ça à l'air trop bien.


 Je me faisais chier en mode spectateur (vu que je suis mauvais, je passe les 3/4 du temps dans ce mode  ::|: ) alors je suis allé voir les poissons.
Et puis y'avait un terroriste qui campait dans la salle.
J'ai trouvé le décallage entre la kalashnikov et l'aquarium interessant, une sorte de la métaphore de la vie. L'eternel combat perdu d'avance entre le poisson et le fusil d'assaut.



Bref, Hostile Intent c'est bien, ça vous fait reflechir entre 2 rounds, viendez.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Bah dans GTA 4 le but du mec c'est pas de devenir le meilleur. Je ne t'en dis pas plus si jamais tu comptes vraiment l'essayer.
> 
> Je trouve justement Niko bien plus attachant que les autres persos principaux de GTA.


Ah ouay j'avais oublié le principal reproche que je fais à la série GTA : vue à la 3e personne. C'est le premier critère qui me fait choisir un jeu ou pas.
Dans le 4 y'a une option qui donne le choix entre vue FPS et 3e pers (comme dans Dark Project Deadly Shadow par exemple)?

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Çay quoi? Un mod pour HL 1 ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Çay quoi? Un mod pour HL 1 ?


J'dirais plutôt un des premier Rainbow.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Avec ces icones de voicecom ? Et les mêmes formats de message texte ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Avec ces icones de voicecom ? Et les mêmes formats de message texte ?


Maintenant que tu le dis....

----------


## Sylvine

> Çay quoi? Un mod pour HL 1 ?


 Et c'est une bonne réponse pour Sidus!
Piboy repart tout de même avec le prix de consolation, le lien vers le site du mod.

Bon, peut-être qu'il sortira un jour sur source, mais vu la gueule de la dernière news ça m'a quand même l'air sacrement compromis.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Et çay bien ?

----------


## Sylvine

> Et çay bien ?


 Question stupide. Est-ce que je posterais des screenshots d'un jeu que je trouve merdique?

Bon, ok, y'en a qui le font...

Bref, oui c'est bien, d'habitude j'aime pas les jeux où y'a pas de respawn, mais là ça passe super bien.
C'est réaliste tout en étant assez facile à prendre en main.

----------


## L'invité

> Question stupide. Est-ce que je posterais des screenshots d'un jeu que je trouve merdique?
> 
> Bon, ok, y'en a qui le font...


Oui,par exemple y en a qui prennent des screensde Legendary.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Ah ouay j'avais oublié le principal reproche que je fais à la série GTA : vue à la 3e personne. C'est le premier critère qui me fait choisir un jeu ou pas.
> Dans le 4 y'a une option qui donne le choix entre vue FPS et 3e pers (comme dans Dark Project Deadly Shadow par exemple)?


Sur PC ça va probablement arriver.

D'ailleurs je me dis de plus en plus qu'il va falloir que je me reprenne GTA4 sur PC alors que je l'ai sur 360.

Ça m'apprendra à être trop impatient.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Je revend ma version 360 ainsi qu'un autre jeu 360 pour me payer la version pc avec quelques miettes.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> *Sur PC* ça va probablement arriver.
> 
> D'ailleurs je me dis de plus en plus qu'il va falloir que je me reprenne GTA4 sur PC alors que je l'ai sur 360.
> 
> Ça m'apprendra à être trop impatient.


Bin justement, à ce niveau y'aurait comme un soucis :
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=31257
 :^_^: 


Toute façon il me faudra bien un an avant d'exploiter à fond les deux STALKER, donc ça me laisse du temps pour d'éventuels patchs.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Bah d'ici là que ton PC soit assez bon pour le faire tourner, le problème sera réglé et t'auras plein de bons mods  :;):

----------


## Klink

(Fallout 3)

Welcome to the Wasteland



Contemplation

----------


## Ghadzoeux

> (Fallout 3)
> Contemplation
> 
> http://uppix.net/e/8/c/7690679303f68...be9b3136tt.jpg


Fais gaffe, t'as un robinet dans le dos!

----------


## Gunzen-R

Bon ben, j'inaugure :

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

T'as GTA IV sur PS1 !?

----------


## Gunzen-R

Ouais, ou alors j'ai inséré le DVD de la 360 dans mon PC.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Je vais essayer de mettre un truc plus sympa  ::o:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Je vais essayer de mettre un truc plus sympa  
> 
> http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/633/kjghtt4.jpg


Aha, chez moi le jeu fonctionne pas, retour chez le vendeur tout à l'heure et la galette qu'ils m'ont refilé me fait les même coups. Merci à Securom qui plante.

----------


## Hellzed

Moi pas de problème avec Securom mais bien 1H30 d'installation où toutes les conneries de Microsoft sont venus se fourrées sur mon hd. Game For Windows de medeux et Social Club qui l'est encore plus apparement.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Oui,par exemple y en a qui prennent des screens de Legendary.


Et Fallout ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Moi pas de problème avec Securom mais bien 1H30 d'installation où toutes les conneries de Microsoft sont venus se fourrées sur mon hd. Game For Windows de medeux et Social Club qui l'est encore plus apparement.


Tu a bien de la chance car sur quelques forums de fan ou autre US, ça gueule et Rockstar a intérêt de se dépêcher de régler les soucis de son titre avant que tout le monde opte pour une version "DRM Bypassed".

Pof : http://www.jeuxvideo.fr/pc-gta-iv-tete-actu-243706.html

----------


## Rikimaru



----------


## Sylvine

Encore une petite session de HI.


Il ne m'a fallu qu'une heure pour comprendre que ce Sidus et le Sidus du forum ne formaient en réalité qu'une seule et même personne...

Il a reussi à traverser la rue vivant, sans fumigène, sans couverture. C'est assez rare pour être noté. (bon, en même temps à ce moment de la partie les 3/4 de l'équipe adverse bouffait des pissenlits par la racine)




Mon Dieu, c'est Sam Ficher!


J'ai les documents avec les méchants russes en photo! J'espère qu'ils valent le coup ces mecs, on a perdu toute l'esquade pour choper ce bout de papelard merdique...


Au moins 2 Delta Force sont cachés dans cette image, sauras tu les retrouver?


Et en bonus track, un gif animé de la tour radio qui s'effondre! (aucune connotation phallique)

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

_"Oh, j'ai l'air d'un con dans un jeu mal porté ou la caméra tangue méchamment"_



Dans un sens :



Et dans l'autre :



Et ce truc apparait lors des cinématiques et ne s'arrête jamais à part si on charge ou si on redémarre le jeu. J'en ai la nausée.

----------


## Morgoth

Mon Dieu les effets d'escalier.
Faudra expliquer aux développeurs que l'AA ça existe et depuis longtemps en plus...

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Mon Dieu les effets d'escalier.
> Faudra expliquer aux développeurs que l'AA ça existe et depuis longtemps en plus...


Et impossible de le configurer... J'ai essayer le forcing par le CP de NVIDIA et rien y fait.

----------


## El_Mariachi²



----------


## RUPPY

Mariachi : lorsque je click sur ton screen pour l'agrandir, je tombe sur une page d'imageshack avec un grosse pub pour le crément d'Alsace  ::huh::  .... j'suis Alsaco  ::|:  (pas au point, le système de pub ciblé  :^_^: ), j'm'en bas les rouleaux de la pub, j'veux voir le screen en grand  ::'(:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

C'est souvent comme ça quand je clique sur image ImageShack.

Ils n'ont qu'a utiliser http://tof.canardpc.com/ comme tout le monde.



Euh sinon tu fais un clique droit sur l'image et ensuite tu cliques sur "Afficher l'image".

----------


## RUPPY

"Afficher l'image"est grisé chez moi (vista + ie7... pas de commentaires merci  ::P: )

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Bizarre ça, je pensais quand même que ça l'aurait fait.
Et t'as vraiment rien d'autre qu'IE !?

EDIT:
Ça fonctionne avec XP et IE 6  ::P:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> _"Oh, j'ai l'air d'un con dans un jeu mal porté ou la caméra tangue méchamment"_
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/3e4c...9e8fdabb65.jpg
> 
> Dans un sens :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/3576...2-4787feeced6b
> 
> Et dans l'autre :
> ...


Omagad, à voir ces screens je me dis je n'ai plus de raison de m'inquiéter de l'AA sur Stalker CS...
J'ai comme l'impression que ça va être un soucis récurrent entre DX10 et les CG.

En plus si au niveau des paramètres du jeu l'AA n'est pas prévu, DX10.1 ou pas on l'a dans le uk.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Il ne m'a fallu qu'une heure pour comprendre que ce Sidus et le Sidus du forum ne formaient en réalité qu'une seule et même personne...


En même temps, comme j'étais nul, c'était difficile de me reconnaître...  :B):

----------


## edenwars

Bon,ça c'est un méchant streumon metal pooowaaa tout con qui à attendu sagement de se prendre un 

Spoiler Alert! 


lustre

sur la gueule!

----------


## Lemming Zola

> _"Oh, j'ai l'air d'un con dans un jeu mal porté ou la caméra tangue méchamment"_


Réponse ici.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Réponse ici.


Seul prob, j'ai une version originale, WTF ?!

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> C'est souvent comme ça quand je clique sur image ImageShack.
> 
> Ils n'ont qu'a utiliser http://tof.canardpc.com/ comme tout le monde.
> 
> 
> 
> Euh sinon tu fais un clique droit sur l'image et ensuite tu cliques sur "Afficher l'image".


Il ne marche pas avec moi. Il n'affiche pas la photo uplaodée.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

milles pardons.

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## Patience

> Seul prob, j'ai une version originale, WTF ?!


Ah ah !

Cela me l'a fait aussi !

Sauf que c'était à la sortie du Pub irlandais avec Michelle et Nikos marchait pas du tout droit en disant d'un voix bourée "Tu aurais du te laisser aller, pourquoi suis je le seul à avoir descendu les verres?"

En tout cas, la ramener chez elle avec la voiture qui part dans tous les sens et la caméra en tanguage m'a bien fait rire.

Cela s'est arreté quand Nikos a dessoulé après l'avoir ramené :-)

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Petite soirée avec tout pleins de canards à des moments différents.

Je tourne le jeu avec les textures en moyen et le rendu max à 1280*1024. Les 3 barres d'en bas sont à 25 sur 100, sauf les ombres à 3. Je suis donc carrément pas à fond...

----------


## Kayato

Ahah la classe sur celle là  :B):

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Je viens de finir la demo de I-Fluid.





Je vous conseille vraiment d'y jouer, l'idée est géniale et c'est parfois drôle. J'en sors tout jouasse dis donc  :^_^:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Elle m'a fait cracher tout mon liquide ! ... Mon flouze quoi ....  ::ninja::  ::ninja::  ::ninja::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Quelle contraste entre les deux jeux  ::mellow:: ...

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Quelle contraste entre les deux jeux ...


Quelle transition je dirais plutôt !  :^_^:

----------


## TheToune

> _"Oh, j'ai l'air d'un con dans un jeu mal porté ou la caméra tangue méchamment"_
> 
> Et ce truc apparait lors des cinématiques et ne s'arrête jamais à part si on charge ou si on redémarre le jeu. J'en ai la nausée.


Ce n'est pas un Bug c'est un des système de "protection" contre les versions pirate ...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ce n'est pas un Bug c'est un des système de "protection" contre les versions pirate ...


Qui est déjà réglé au passage ...  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Kayato

> Qui est déjà réglé au passage ... h34r:


Oui j'ai lu la même chose ...

----------


## Red

Et oui malheureusement les personnes qui font les protections anti-piratages et ceux qui les détruisent ont les même diplômes . . .

Si j'étais éditeur je réfléchirais à ça avant de mettre des milliers de dollars sur une protection qui ne fera au mieux que ralentir la copie pirate de quelques heures et qui risque surtout d'avoir des effets néfastes pour les acheteurs honnêtes.

----------


## Nono

> Elle m'a fait cracher tout mon liquide ! ... Mon flouze quoi .... 
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...jhrthrtjrt.jpg


Tu n'as plus qu'à sortir une batte de base-ball et à la défoncer comme tout bon fan de tyler durden  ::):

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Tu n'as plus qu'à sortir une batte de base-ball et à la défoncer comme tout bon fan de tyler durden


Elle a finit à l'eau avec la voiture.  :B):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Merde c'est ça le rêve américain ?

----------


## Gunzen-R

Tain, genre Tyler Durden, ta config elle ressemble à quoi ? Parce que ton jeu est bien beau comparé au mien, même si j'ai réussi à enlever le gros bug graphique, mais j'ai un ciel tout noir, je vois des truc au travers de certains objets, etc... Et en faisant du 15-20 FPS :/

----------


## Sk-flown

> Et oui malheureusement les personnes qui font les protections anti-piratages et ceux qui les détruisent ont les même diplômes . . .


Peut-être qu'un mec d'une boite X fait sauté la protection d'un jeu d'une boite Y parce qu'ils sortent 2jeux en même temps...

"hanhan"

Et peut-être la même chose pour les sociétés qui édite les logiciels de protections pour ce pourrir entre elles...

"Et oui"

Je ne suis pas parano tout devient clair maintenant.

 ::P: h34r:

"X-files"

"na na na na na nanaaaaa"

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Tain, genre Tyler Durden, ta config elle ressemble à quoi ? Parce que ton jeu est bien beau comparé au mien, même si j'ai réussi à enlever le gros bug graphique, mais j'ai un ciel tout noir, je vois des truc au travers de certains objets, etc... Et en faisant du 15-20 FPS :/


Bof, j'ai une config de "base" E6850 3ghz, 3go ram, 8800gt 512 ... Et il faut savoir que j'ai une version du coté sombre de la force (La longue liste de problèmes que j'ai vu s'afficher sur le net après la sortie ma fait très peur, et je n'ai pas assez d'argent pour me faire entuber par rockstar) et que je n'ai eu AUCUN problème... C'est vraiment devenu n'importe quoi le jeu PC...

----------


## Hellzed

Et tu as laissé les réglages par défaut ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Et tu as laissé les réglages par défaut ?


1280x1024, textures moyen, rendu élevé, profondeur 35, distance détails 100, circulation 50, densité ombres 3 et ca tourne en moyenne à 30 fps ...

----------


## Hellzed

Merci je testerai ça

----------


## Tyler Durden

Moi c'est niko enchanté .

----------


## FUTOMAKI

::XD::

----------


## bixente

Bill ? Are you okay ??  ::mellow::

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## Tyler Durden

OOOHH Pousse toi bordel de merde !

----------


## KiwiX

Tiens, un mec qui arrive à jouer sur GTA IV PC  ::ninja::

----------


## Theor

> Tiens, un mec qui arrive à jouer sur GTA IV PC


Par conséquent, il a le droit d'être content.

----------


## Gunzen-R

Même moi qui joue avec un jeu tout moche 



Je prends quand même du plaisir à jouer, c'est fou non ?

----------


## Say hello

Quelqu'un a volé le ciel? WTF?!

----------


## eMKa

> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...rgegergerg.jpg


Tiens, JCVD !  :B):

----------


## Gunzen-R

> Quelqu'un a volé le ciel? WTF?!


Oui, avec les étoiles pour les mettre dans tes yeux  ::wub::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Même moi qui joue avec un jeu tout moche 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/4954...34b818a4e7.png
> 
> Je prends quand même du plaisir à jouer, c'est fou non ?


Ah ouais quand même ! 
 ::mellow:: 
J'ai l'impression que c'est pas le même jeu !

----------


## Ogib

C'est ma grosse... bombe qui t'impressionne ?


Et mon gros calibre te fait sourire ?




Y'a pas à dire, le moteur source a encore de beaux jours devant lui.

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## FUTOMAKI

::o:  Je vais relancer Liberty city en attendant  ::|:

----------


## Shinosha

_"Maximum Strength"_  ::lol:: 





Oui c'est in game. Pendant un moment j'étais sur un bateau et la seconde d'après sur le Space Mountain...

P.S : C'est pas Warhead, c'est le 1 :/ Et le problème c'est que quand je reload, le bug revient toujours  ::(:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

::mellow:: 

Faut que je relance Warhead aussi...

----------


## Crusader

Place a l'exotisme


Bataille entre généraux, première fois que ca m'arrivait, c'est assez technique et dur mais très sympa visuellement, a la manière des Dynasty Warriors


Préparation de l'armée au combat, gaffe a la bouffe que ca consomme par contre.

Je kiffe ce jeu  ::wub::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

J'y ai joué pendant un petit moment, et puis bon comme je suis pas trop STR j'ai pas continué.

Par contre c'est über complexe et y'a vraiment moyens de faire des coups de pute dans tous les sens à longueur de partie  :^_^:

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## Arseur

Han ce flouuuuu...
T'as un bon niveau de détail, quand même.

----------


## Theor

La nuit, c'est beau dans Gothic !


L'est pour qui le méchouis ?

----------


## Sk-flown

J'aimerais trop l'oublier pour le refaire comme la première fois.

Ça me manque les forêts et la chasse. ::'(:

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## Theor

"Vous z'auriez pas une feuille siouplait, et un filtre à tout hasard ?"


"Je savais que j'aurais pas du poser une semaine, matte ce temps de merde !"

----------


## Olipro

Vivement que je débloque le bazooka

ça devient même très urgent.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Surtout ne criez pas je veux juste monter sur l'arrêt de bus et sauter...Pourquoi ? Heu ... C'est pour un screen sur canar... Laissez tombez.

YYYYAAAAHHHOOOUUUUUUUU

----------


## FUTOMAKI

_When I feel heavy metal ! Youhoooouu !_

Hum...


_"La Bill, un Tank !"_

----------


## Snoopy'soul

Pour les possesseurs de GTA IV, n'hésitez pas à poster d'autres screenshots. C'est tellement rare de voir des personnes pouvant y jouer que de regarder des instants tannés est en soit un plaisir par procurration :naguy: (mentions pour Tyler et Oli, qui montrent finalement des images assez lêchées). Pour ma part, je l'achèterai certainement mercredi 10, après l'officialisation des patchs ATI  ::(:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Vivement que je débloque le bazooka
> http://uppix.net/b/c/1/b49cda75392ee...7a2ad639tt.jpg
> ça devient même très urgent.
> http://uppix.net/6/0/7/bd2b0b8437258...d252e3a3tt.jpg


 ::o: 
Non didiou ! Pour afficher un tel trafic tu dois avoir un PC de la Nasa

@Snoopy : moi je veux bien , mais je sais pas comment faire pour enlever les indications a l'écran histoire de faire un joli truc

----------


## Sub4

> Non didiou ! Pour afficher un tel trafic tu dois avoir un PC de la Nasa
> 
> @Snoopy : moi je veux bien , mais je sais pas comment faire pour enlever les indications a l'écran histoire de faire un joli truc


Chez moi le traffic a peu d'influence sur les fps. C'est surtout les reflets des lumieres nocture sur le bitume humide qui fait ramouiller.

----------


## LeBabouin

Pas cool.



Cool.



MedalOfHonor (veut pas me faire la vignette)

http://tof.canardpc.com/show/ed58713...cba6cde16.html

----------


## El_Mariachi²



----------


## Gunzen-R

Tain, le traffic chez toi Olipro  ::o: 

Tu dois être à fond, parce que si on peut encore en mettre plus, on peut plus circuler.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Je le vois pas le trafic  ::cry::

----------


## Olipro

Ouaip, au détriment des autres choix graphiques, je suis à fond pour la densité du traffic. C'est le plus important pour l'immersion imo.
Tous les autres réglages sont mis au niveau de ceux de la version xbox d'après le petit manuel de rockstar. Et le tout tourne à 30-40 fps, sans freeze à condition de liberer de la ram avant de jouer.

----------


## Red

Et ta config ?

----------


## JeP

Ouais le gros traffic, ça c'est bien classe quand même !

----------


## francou008

Ceci n'est pas représentatif du jeu, il manque des effets  ::cry:: , c'est juste pour dire que ça marche. Je posterai du Time Square avec de la densité de circulation bientôt.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Ouaip, au détriment des autres choix graphiques, je suis à fond pour la densité du traffic. C'est le plus important pour l'immersion imo.
> Tous les autres réglages sont mis au niveau de ceux de la version xbox d'après le petit manuel de rockstar. Et le tout tourne à 30-40 fps, sans freeze à condition de liberer de la ram avant de jouer.


Tu ne veux pas reposter tes images avec tof.canardpc s'il te plaît ?

Parce que je n'arrive pas à accéder à tes images, le site est refusé apparemment, et je ne comprends pas pourquoi.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Là j'ai eu chaud aux fesses ! Pas autant que celle qui n'as pas bougé son cul mais bon quand même ...

----------


## Arseur

Magnifique !

----------


## Lt Anderson

Je ne savais pas que c'était devenu "Le TOPIC des screenchoots de GTA IV"...  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> Je ne savais pas que c'était devenu "Le TOPIC des screenchoots de GTA IV"...


 Ba en même temps à chaque sortie de gros jeu c'est pareil.
STALKER, Crysis, Fallout, Bioshock, Mass Effect...

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ba en même temps à chaque sortie de gros jeu c'est pareil.
> STALKER, Crysis, *Fallout*, Bioshock, Mass Effect...


 ::blink::   ::mellow::  


 :^_^:

----------


## Sylvine

> 


 J'ai pas dis de "gros" jeu.

----------


## RUPPY

Vous trouvez pas que j'ai un faut air de Gordon Freeman ?


La nuit va être torride... 


Transformationnnnnnnnn


J'ai envie de sauter....


C'est bô comme du Yves Duteil

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Jeux !



Retrouve ce magnifique endroit dans GTA 4 et gagne un voyage pour Liberty city en compagnie de Miss France 2009 !

 ::ninja::

----------


## Pelomar

HS, noob  ::o:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Ca reste un screen  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Olipro

facile  ::P: 
tu es soit au nord ouest de central park, regardant vers l'est,
soit au sud est de central park, regardant vers l'ouest.
Or d'apres le panneau, fort Saunton est à droite, or fort staunton est au Nord. Donc tu es au sud Est de central park ^^ (et le radar le dit aussi que le nord est à droite  ::P: )
La seule différence, c'est que derriere toi, il y a un pont. Or, derriere moi, dans GTA4, il n'y en a pas.

On notera le detail du choix des vetements pour l'occasion  ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> La nuit va être torride... 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cab...58324d46fa.jpg


Bof elle a déjà un bâton dans le cul  ::P: h34r:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> facile 
> tu es soit au nord ouest de central park, regardant vers l'est,
> soit au sud est de central park, regardant vers l'ouest.
> Or d'apres le panneau, fort Saunton est à droite, or fort staunton est au Nord. Donc tu es au sud Est de central park ^^ (et le radar le dit aussi que le nord est à droite )
> La seule différence, c'est que derriere toi, il y a un pont. Or, derriere moi, dans GTA4, il n'y en a pas.
> http://uppix.net/a/1/8/014c0c330c843...0016ce6ftt.jpg
> On notera le detail du choix des vetements pour l'occasion


Hey, well done  :;):  La prochaine fois je post un screen de GTA 2  ::ninja::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> J'ai envie de sauter....


C'est généralement dans ces situations que je sauve ma partie et que je me jette, pour voir.  ::P:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

J'espere que les travaux sur la voirie seront bientot finis. Ca fout un bordel monstre sur la circulation  ::(:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Il y a des gens bizarres à Liberty city quand même ... (B0b0 ?)

Et des psychopathes c'est vrai ....

----------


## Arseur

"Hey Monsieur j'ai pas une tâche sur ma semelle ?"

----------


## Tyler Durden

Une petite série pour le plaisir ...

----------


## Ragondin

> Il y a des gens bizarres à Liberty city quand même ...
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...yjtyjtyjty.jpg
> Et des psychopathes c'est vrai ....
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...rgergerger.jpg


Haannnnn c'est b0b0 !!!  :^_^:

----------


## Arseur

> Haannnnn c'est b0b0 !!!


Tain carrément ! Encore un jeu, après String Bad, où on peut frapper b0b0 !  ::lol:: 

PS: ha rigolol la faute de frappe à Strong Bad.

----------


## francou008

> Screens


Pas évidente cette mission, légèrement surprenante, surtout quand tu 

Spoiler Alert! 


descends les escaliers et que même si t'as que deux étoiles, ya tout un tas de bagnoles de flics qui t'attendent. J'ai fini le niveau avec un brin de vie clignotant tellement je m'étais pris de balles, mais le fusil à pompe est devenu mon nouveau copain.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Haannnnn c'est b0b0 !!!


Hhmmmm.... Ce qui explique pourquoi j'ai eu une irrépressible envie de lui écraser la tête contre le trottoir.... Tout s'explique....




> Pas évidente cette mission, légèrement surprenante, surtout quand tu 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> descends les escaliers et que même si t'as que deux étoiles, ya tout un tas de bagnoles de flics qui t'attendent. J'ai fini le niveau avec un brin de vie clignotant tellement je m'étais pris de balles, mais le fusil à pompe est devenu mon nouveau copain.


Mais quel pied de voir les keufs dégringoler les marches à coup de calibre 12 !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Vu que j'ai pas GTA 4 sur PCay et je ne craquerai pas. Bah ouais, j'ai déjà finis le jeu sur X360 :fou:

On va changer de registre.

----------


## Saumon

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/eeb...8-603fbf8f396f



Wopitain cette flotte  ::o: 

Ça a du faire mal...

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Okay je rejoins la ligue anti GTA 4


_Et il nous tirent dessus  ! En voila des méchants originaux..._  ::XD:: 


_Les Lums, la nature, l'amour prfff tu parles d'une histoire..._  ::P: 

Mais pourquoi on en fait plus des jeux comme ca !  ::cry::

----------


## bixente

Petite visite du musée de Washington dans Fallout 3 :


Tiens, il a changé de tronche le LEM Apollo.

( pour info, Bethesda a modélisé le LEM Russe tel qu'il aurait du ressembler en vrai... si les russes avaient été jusqu'à la lune  ::): )



Pour les curieux de conquête spatiale, plus d'infos par ici :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LK_Lander


USSA, humm, sympathique comme uchronie.

Complétement idiote comme description : 3 astronautes là dedans ? 

Le module soviétique n'était prévu que pour un seul cosmonaute, pfff...

----------


## ElGato

> Okay je rejoins la ligue anti GTA 4
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f78...79b7f48d23.png
> _Et il nous tirent dessus  ! En voila des méchants originaux..._ 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d0a...9edaa4ad68.png
> _Les Lums, la nature, l'amour prfff tu parles d'une histoire..._ 
> 
> Mais pourquoi on en fait plus des jeux comme ca !


\o/


Da best jeu ever de le monde entier !

----------


## Theor

> \o/
> 
> 
> Da best jeu ever de le monde entier !


Keupin ! Faudrait qui nous sortent un fucking Rayman à l'ancienne !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> USSA, humm, sympathique comme uchronie.



Bon...





> *Le 23 octobre 2077*, La Grande Guerre éclate. Une poignée de personnes triées sur le volet, sont autorisés à se réfugier dans des Abris, afin de se protéger des radiations et de l'hiver nucléaire qui menacent. Ces personnes sont principalement des scientifiques, des militaires et des membres du gouvernement.
> 
> Vous incarnez l'Habitant de l'Abri, dont la famille a trouvé refuge dans l'Abri 13 une génération plus tôt. L'Habitant de l'Abri est né et a toujours vécu dans ce cocon protecteur, pourtant le Dirigeant de l'Abri 13 lui demande de sortir à la surface. En effet, *le 5 décembre 2161*, la puce servant à filtrer l'eau contaminée vient de tomber en panne : sa mission sera donc d'aller affronter l'hostile monde extérieur pour partir à la recherche d'un autre Abri qui aurait, peut être, une puce de rechange, ...



Retro Futur, ça vous parle?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je continue mon spam de screens GTA

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> \o/
> 
> 
> Da best jeu ever de le monde entier !





> Keupin ! Faudrait qui nous sortent un fucking Rayman à l'ancienne !



Oouah je vous nem les gars !  :^_^: 

Ouais faut arrêter les conneries maintenant, finis les crétins place à Rayman quoi ! (en plus il calcul super vite. Pardon  ::ninja:: )


_Et la fée, va voir chez Zelda si j'y suis !_


Et encore vous profitez pas de la musique...  ::wub::

----------


## Gunzen-R

Mais ça rame sévère : 12FPS

----------


## L'invité

> \o/
> 
> 
> Da best jeu ever de le monde entier !


J'avais quand même préféré Rayman 1.  ::):

----------


## Shinosha

J'ai toujours galéré comme un taré à ce jeu.  Les derniers niveaux surtout pouaah la folie  ::XD:: 

Cela dit, même quand on queutte une séquence on est toujours content de revoir les décors tout meugnons et colorés !

----------


## bixente

> Bon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retro Futur, ça vous parle?


"le 16 Juillet 1969, l'alunisseur Virgo II  "Valiant 11" fut le premier véhicule spatial piloté par des humains à se poser sur la Lune... "

Moi j'appelle ça une uchronie.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Moi j'appelle ça une uchronie.


Uchronie certes, mais je vois pas ce qu'il y a de mal, elle reste dans le theme retro futur de l'univers.

----------


## eMKa

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/fd07...d0951a84f2.png
> 
> Mais ça rame sévère : 12FPS


Tiens tu as le ciel maintenant ?  ::mellow::  ::P:

----------


## Snoopy'soul

Jolies prises de vues de Tyler en tout cas  :;):

----------


## Gunzen-R

Oui, grâce aux derniers drivers NVIDIA  :;):

----------


## Aghora

> Wopitain cette flotte 
> 
> Ça a du faire mal...


 ::o:  ::o: 

Palpatine peut aller se rhabiller  ::P: !

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Pas évidente cette mission, légèrement surprenante, surtout quand tu 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> descends les escaliers et que même si t'as que deux étoiles, ya tout un tas de bagnoles de flics qui t'attendent. J'ai fini le niveau avec un brin de vie clignotant tellement je m'étais pris de balles, mais le fusil à pompe est devenu mon nouveau copain.


Ha bon ? Moi c'est le contraire , j'ai 

Spoiler Alert! 


troqué le peupon pour le bon vieux glock . Avec les couvertures apropriées , et les headshots qui vont avec , la mission passe toute seule .

----------


## Alexko

> Palpatine peut aller se rhabiller !


C'est quoi d'ailleurs, ce jeu ?

----------


## Frypolar

LACHE MA VOITURE T'ENTENDS §§§


Allez, zou, dégage !


J'ai pas encore essayé de pousser le bousin plus loin niveau performance et là il veut plus démarrer  ::|: . Si ça intéresse du monde, ma config :
Core 2 Duo E8500@3.16GHz
GS Radeon 4850 512Mo
4Go de RAM
Vista 64bits.

----------


## Aghora

> C'est quoi d'ailleurs, ce jeu ?


Je pense que c'est un mod pour Sin of a solar empire.

----------


## captain-rabbit

l'est correctement fini ce mod?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Jolies prises de vues de Tyler en tout cas


Merci  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> l'est correctement fini ce mod?


Oui et non à la fois :D

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

A plus de baraque :



Netter Schuss !



Attention au friendly fire avec ta mg !



Ja, ja !

----------


## Martyrom

> \o/
> 
> 
> Da best jeu ever de le monde entier !


C'est tout cute ça. ça s'appelle comment déjà ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Metal, en parlant de jeux space :

----------


## Red

Salaud, j'ai vraiment cru que c'était un jeu qui allait sortir et tout  ::'(: 




> Je pense que c'est un mod pour Sin of a solar empire.


Han, dire qu'on m'a offert ce jeu y a genre 3 mois et que je l'ai même pas encore testé, avec des mods comme ça il va vite trouver sa place sur mon PC.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Salaud, j'ai vraiment cru que c'était un jeu qui allait sortir et tout


Bien, qui ressemble il y a failli y avoir :



_(Présentation du moteur physique et graphique en 2005 de ce qu'aurait été Nexus 2)_

Sans doute le STR Space Opera qui serait devenu une référence si il n'avait pas été abandonné.

HD : http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=BhZQEvg1V0Y&tmp=18

----------


## Leybi

> \o/
> 
> 
> Da best jeu ever de le monde entier !


Tiens marrant, avant-hier je suis passé dans un nouveau magasin, ils avaient des boites de Rayman 3 édition collector en rayon, j'ai un peu halluciné c'est super vieux  ::huh:: .

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ouais, mais c'est trop bien.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'en rajoute encore !

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## Olipro

tyler, t'es peut être un méchant fallouteur, mais tu fais des chouettes screens de gta !

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Oli, tu veux pas reposter tes screens de la circulation, mais hostée par tof.canardpc stp ? Je n'arrive pas à voir les autres.

----------


## Igloo

Pareil, impossible de mater tes screens.

----------


## Olipro

Ouaip pardon j'avais oublié





Faut que je me calme avec ce jeu, j'ai les sirenes de police dans la tête en continu là.

----------


## Igloo

Merci.  :;):

----------


## Slayertom

> Salaud, j'ai vraiment cru que c'était un jeu qui allait sortir et tout


Le jeux existe ou plutôt il existe en mod pour freelancer.

----------


## FloO

> Bien, qui ressemble il y a failli y avoir :
> 
> 
> 
> _(Présentation du moteur physique et graphique en 2005 de ce qu'aurait été Nexus 2)_
> 
> Sans doute le STR Space Opera qui serait devenu une référence si il n'avait pas été abandonné.
> 
> HD : http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=BhZQEvg1V0Y&tmp=18



Comment ont-ils pu annuler un jeu pareil...??
La vidéo est juste magnifique. ::wub::

----------


## maxcohen

Sont cons ces flics.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ah ouais, pas mal la circulation  ::o:  !

----------


## Gros Con n°2

T'as pas vu time square avec circulation dense toi  ::ninja:: 

edit: ah si...

----------


## Dark Fread

Est-ce qu'il y a une sorte de freeway comme dans San Andreas où on peut stationner innocemment son gros 4x4 pour regarder les pauvres neuneus s'empiler dessus un week-end de départ en vacances ?  ::wub::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ils s'arretent généralement avant de se prendre le véhicule, sauf s'ils n'ont pas eu le temps.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Tyler tu m'emm*** avec tes screens, surtout celui sur time square avec toute la circulation. Si tu continues je vais acheter le jeu, passer 2 jours à essayer de le lancer, 1 semaine à comprendre qu'il tourne pas sur mon PC et je vais rater mes partiels! Mais putain que ça a l'air bon!

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Tyler tu m'emm*** avec tes screens


 ::rolleyes:: 






Edit: Time square j'en ai fait une sur cette page mais avec la circulation c'est olipro .

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Y aurait moyen que tu testes de monter sur un des endroits les plus haut de la ville pour avoir un panorama qui pougne. Bon si le jeu doit afficher toute la ville d'un coup tu vas être à 0.5 FPS mais ça vaut bien mon suicide pour zieutage intensif GTAesque sans pouvoir tater, non?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Non, le framerate ne bouge pas en haut de l'empire state ou d'un helico. Je t'uppe ça de suite (version multi, donc moins joulie  ::P: )

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

'tain, mais y a plus de fringues sur PC aussi ! Il y a moyen d'avoir des trucs classes, sur console j'trouvais ça fort limité, et les styles se ressemblait, il devait y en avoir 3 maximum.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

C'est en multi la. Et mes fringues, je les ai débloqué en multi sur serveurs avec classement.

Sinon, un helico qui tient etrangement debout, un monsieur qui fait peur et un ptit screen de _j'ai été à 4_.

----------


## Kayato

Ahah j'adore le coin en haut à gauche sur tes screens Kr3v  ::P:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Aaaah, ça doit être ça alors.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> Ahah j'adore le coin en haut à gauche sur tes screens Kr3v



Héhé  :B):

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Putain ça déboite sévère quand même les graphismes. Enfin c'est pas magnifique mais c'est euh.. grand, immense. Je retrouve cette délicieuse sensation que j'avais dans SA lorsque je me foutais en hauteur que je désignais un point au hasard dans mon champ de vision en me disant que "Là! je peux y aller si je veux". 
Allez fuck la config après mes partiels et les 2 ou 3 patchs qui arrivent je l'achète!

----------


## Red

Tiens puisque la ville est basée sur New York et qu'au vu des screens ça a l'air d'être une bonne réplique, y a quelque chose à l'emplacement de Ground Zero ?

Le cas échéant, le premier qui fait un screen gagne un caramel.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Je suis à 20% de champ de vision et graphismes en medium. Et en multi...  ::P: 

Ground zero ? C'est là où il y a des travaux ?

edit: ah non  ::ninja::

----------


## Kayato

Ground zero n'est pas modélisé.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Kayato et antoinz se souviendront de la branlée qu'ils ont pris par la mafia  :B):

----------


## Kayato

Attends la vidéo ce soir, la mafia qui se fait exploser à la boxe made in Kayato  :;):

----------


## Gros Con n°2

FAYKE  ::ninja:: 

Ouais mais t'étais une femme tu pouvais nous donner des coups bien placés et pas nous  ::cry::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Kayato et antoinz se souviendront de la branlée qu'ils ont pris par la mafia 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/1ef6...5a97ffee89.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/96e0...2f08dae398.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/f158...b938f50d32.jpg


Normal j'étais pas là pour pilotay  :B):

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Bon, le screen de l'explosion page précédente c'est juste avant, y'avait 15 voitures de flics au moins et j'ai voulu faire ce screen de kamikaze  :B): 

Nonok a fuit en revanche tssss  ::|:

----------


## JudaGrumme

2-3 screens de GTA IV toujours pour Stetson qui voulait voir la qualité avec ma config :

Pour ceux que ça pourrait interesser :

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Dites les gens, c'est quoi déjà le programme qui permet de rajouter tout plein d'effets next gen consoleux sur n'importe quel jeu ? je le retrouve plus.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

L'enb.

----------


## Olipro

enb series

concernant ground zero, il y a deux enormes chantiers en centre ville qui sont sensés nous le rapeller, mais ils se situent sur la route pour ne pas trop choquer les esprits.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Dites les gens, c'est quoi déjà le programme qui permet de rajouter tout plein d'effets next gen consoleux sur n'importe quel jeu ? je le retrouve plus.


Tu en as pas assez sur console, t'en veux toujours plus du flou et du bloom (du FLOOM) bien dégeu, t'aime ça hein gros cochon, hein que t'aime ça.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Prend ça dans ta gueule !


Ouch !


J'te rappelle, je crois que je viens d'être témoin d'un accident là.


Y'a pas d'enfant à écraser, mais on peut toujours s'amuser avec les vielles.

----------


## La Mimolette

Alors voici quelques screens de mes péripéties sur War...




Voici un répurgateur que j'ai croisé lors d'une escarmouche, ce qui m'a frappé ce sont les détails...


Moi au second plan, j'attendais l'ennemi de pied ferme.


Admirez la jolie beigne que va se prendre le premier venu...  ::): 


Je n'ai pas prix le screens pour sa beauté, juste pour le magnifique Archimage dans le fond qui à lui seul donne son caractère à cette scène.

----------


## Olipro

Je ne comprends meme pas comment ça peut rouler

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Je ne comprends meme pas comment ça peut rouler
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1e8...5-361b95c657d8


 ::XD::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Pour UNE FOIS que c'est pas pour moi :



Juste pour la vue ( pixélisée ) :

----------


## Alexko

> Je ne comprends meme pas comment ça peut rouler
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1e8...5-361b95c657d8


Ça me rappelle Burnout Paradise : y'avait moyen de rouler avec de vraies épaves dans ce style, après s'être mangé un mur de plein fouet à 150 km/h...

----------


## El_Mariachi²



----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fa1...6-2b45130dfbee


Et c'est là que l'on se rend compte que les ombres sont...  ::mellow::

----------


## Say hello

Ouai juste pour savoir, Mariachi, à combien est réglé l'ombre sur ta config?
Parce que déjà en voyant JudaGrumme qui a mis sur 1 est que c'est puissant...

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Alors voici quelques screens de mes péripéties sur War...
> 
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/369...737005f5b4.jpg
> Voici un répurgateur que j'ai croisé lors d'une escarmouche, ce qui m'a frappé ce sont les détails...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0ad...c281341b8b.jpg
> Moi au second plan, j'attendais l'ennemi de pied ferme.
> ...


Gay pride? Oh ça va merde, on déconne, quoi  ::P:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Ouai juste pour savoir, Mariachi, à combien est réglé l'ombre sur ta config?
> Parce que déjà en voyant JudaGrumme qui a mis sur 1 est que c'est puissant...


16.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Une petite série "poursuite", hop:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Big boum Badaboum

----------


## Olipro

La deuxieme est tellement bien prise qu'on dirait un screen officiel.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> La deuxieme est tellement bien prise qu'on dirait un screen officiel.


Je le prend comme un compliment merci  ::): 
...
.....
.........
Rockstar me doit de la thune je leurs fait de la pub !

----------


## Olipro

bah là t'as de quoi, elle est énorme, on dirait presque un photomontage. gg !
Entre les détails au premier et au troisieme plan, la prise et tout, pfiou !

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Entre les détails au premier et au troisieme plan, la prise et tout, pfiou !


C'est plus simple avec l'éditeur de vidéos, on peut repasser les scènes frame par frame ^^

----------


## maxcohen



----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est plus simple avec l'éditeur de vidéos, on peut repasser les scènes frame par frame ^^


Je me disais bien. Parce que bon en plein jeu, c'est vraiment mais alors vraiment pas pratique de prendre des screenshots.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Pour changer un peu de jeu : Le concurrent de crysis  :B): 

Mais où est charlie ?!  ::o:

----------


## Piett

S'quoi?  ::o:

----------


## bisc0tte

> S'quoi?


http://www.ballmenmod.com/

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Un mod pour Q3 ? Je veux y jouer  ::o:

----------


## Sylvine

> Un mod pour Q3 ? Je veux y jouer


 Pour HL² en fait.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ouaip, une partie ?  ::P:  Je l'ai installé aujourd'hui après l'avoir testé avec un pote cet été  ::P:

----------


## Sylvine

> Ouaip, une partie ?  Je l'ai installé aujourd'hui après l'avoir testé avec un pote cet été


 Ça peut se tenter, bien que ça ai l'air méchament dégeulatoire.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Meuh non  ::ninja:: 

Oh, remarque, certains trouvent mirror's edge degueulatoire comme tu dis.

----------


## Skiant

- Prenez deux frangins barrés en LAN.
- Mettez-les en Escarmouche sur Red Alert 3 contre 4 NPC.
- Laissez égoutter le temps de prendre le contrôle de 90% de la carte.
- Proposez-leur une idée idiote.
- Admirez.





L'intégralité des screens de ce grand moment : http://picasaweb.google.fr/skiant.be/RA3#

----------


## eMKa

Quelques screens de *Prince Of Persia* (car il n'y en a pas encore, hérésie !) :

----------


## El_Mariachi²



----------


## maxcohen

Ce qui est bien avec GTA 4, c'est l'éditeur de vidéos qui permet de faire des vidéos et des screenshots de folie.

C'est vraiment un gros plus, je passe un temps fou à faire mes vidéos, en fait je passe plus de temps à foutre le bordel dans la ville et faire des vidéos avec que suivre la trame et les missions du jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Ce qui est bien avec GTA 4, c'est l'éditeur de vidéos qui permet de faire des vidéos et des screenshots de folie.
> 
> C'est vraiment un gros plus, je passe un temps fou à faire mes vidéos, en fait je passe plus de temps à foutre le bordel dans la ville et faire des vidéos avec que suivre la trame et les missions du jeu


 :^_^:  C'est vrai qu'il est excellent.

----------


## eMKa

Et en voici d'autres, changement d'ambiance  ::love::  :

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Il est sorti le dernier POP ? Bah mince alors...

----------


## Sk-flown

> Il est sorti le dernier POP ? Bah mince alors...


Il sort aussi au cinéma vue que c'est un film interactif.

Tu peux pas mourir, sauf d'ennuis.

----------


## La Mimolette



----------


## Snoopy'soul

Il y a des jours comme ça où l'on se dit qu'il ne fallait pas sortir la Ferrari  :;):

----------


## RUPPY

Ils sont drôles chez Bethesda  ::|:   :^_^: ..on se dit : chouette, une porte dérobée  ::(:  on l'ouvre et paf :

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Ils sont drôles chez Bethesda  ..on se dit : chouette, une porte dérobée  on l'ouvre et paf :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/880...0b86155188.jpg


Je me souviens de ce moment.
Je me souviens aussi que j'était monté tout en haut en pensant trouvé un items spécial ou quelque chose de bien.


Spoiler Alert! 


Rien , jusqu'au moment

 

Spoiler Alert! 


ou 2 vertibirds me passent au dessus de la tete et vont provoquer un magnifique bug texture sur les collines en face  ::|:

----------


## Olipro

> Je me souviens de ce moment.
> Je me souviens aussi que j'était monté tout en haut en pensant trouvé un items spécial ou quelque chose de bien.
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Rien , jusqu'au moment
> 
> ...


Euh scuse moi mais c'est quand meme là haut que tu trouves 16 nains de jardin UNIQUES. Des nains de jardin tout petits qui font office de pions d'echec. Et ça, ça n'est pas négligeable  ::P:

----------


## Diwydiant

> Ils sont drôles chez Bethesda  ..on se dit : chouette, une porte dérobée  on l'ouvre et paf :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/880...0b86155188.jpg


D'ailleurs, petit H.S. : comment, dans ces stations satellites, 

Spoiler Alert! 


 déclencher le bombardement nucléaire

 ?

----------


## edenwars

Aaaaaaah,je me meure!


Mais nan,fais pas ta tarlouze!Je te tiens.

T'est vraiment trop naze comme mec!

J'me casse.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Euh scuse moi mais c'est quand meme là haut que tu trouves 16 nains de jardin UNIQUES. Des nains de jardin tout petits qui font office de pions d'echec. Et ça, ça n'est pas négligeable


Sans commentaires ...

----------


## Fernando

Hug me !

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Aaaaaaah,je me meure!


Non mais sérieusement, on peut pas mourir ?  ::mellow::

----------


## Hellzed

Est il aussi bon que les Deux Royaumes,même si je sais que l'on en peut pas les comparer il doit bien y avoir la même base ?

----------


## Gunzen-R

Il est quand même beau PoP.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Il est quand même beau PoP.


Je trouve ca quand meme vachement vide

----------


## Olipro

Ce nom m'agace. On pourrait pas l'appeler Prince of Persia 7 ?
Parce que quand vous dites "pop" je pense automatiquement au premier tellement c'est un classique.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ce nom m'agace. On pourrait pas l'appeler Prince of Persia 7 ?
> Parce que quand vous dites "pop" je pense automatiquement au premier tellement c'est un classique.


Toi tu va finir par comprendre mon aversion envers le dernier elders scroll   ::P:  qui s'appelle fall...aille je peux pas...

----------


## Olipro

Oh mais ne t'inquiete pas je la comprends très bien, entre "james bond" Quantum of Solace et ce "prince of persia" je vois bien le même syndrome. Apres, ton aversion je n'y adhère pas, helas, puisque malgrés toute ma bonne volonté, je n'arrive pas à accrocher aux vrais fallouts :s
Par contre prince ... le bon vieux classique avec son vizir, sa princesse et son palais bourré de passages secrets aux multiples pieges, remplacé par ce ... "jeu" destiné à des emo-kids fans de Naruto ... argh ...  ::'(:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Une petite balade avec Brucie et des filles en hors bord  ::P: 



Une petite balade avec Brucie et des filles en hélico  ::P: 



Quelques vues de l'un des ponts de Liberty  ::):

----------


## Eradan

Pour répondre à SouthCross, non on ne peut pas mourir. Mais le système est fait de telle manière que ca revient exactement au même que le bon vieux réflexe Quick Save/Quick Load, donc ce n'est pas gênant (on esquive même les temps de chargement).

----------


## Snoopy'soul

Ma petite contribution. J'ai voulu garder un souvenir durable de cet adversaire coriace en multi  :;):  A noter que l'image se nomme "Owned Twice" parce que je faisais partie de l'équipe orange et, comme vous pouvez le voir sur le radar, deux ennemis me mettaient tranquillement en joue pendant ma pause  ::|:  Mort deux secondes plus tard.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Moto + vitesse élevé + tremplin dans la ville + atterrissage sur voiture =
Yeah !  :B):

----------


## Snoopy'soul

Il peut s'estimer heureux de ne pas avoir reçu ta bécane sur le coin de la figure.

----------


## M.Rick75

Screens GTA 4:
Vous les prenez comment les screens? Avec fraps? (j'ai pas regardé s'il y avait une touche pour).
Et surtout, est-ce possible de prendre un screen dans l'éditeur de vidéos sans passer par un lociel tiers?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Oui, je me sers de fraps personnellement.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Fraps ? kézako ?
Moi la touche pour mettre une balise , comme m'a dit El mariachi , ne marche apparemment pas.
En fait je prends des vidéos , je les revoie , je les figent au bon moment , j'appuie sur V (enleve les aides) , je tourne la caméra , et pendant que je laisse la souris appuyer je fais alt / imp ecran.
C'est vraiment a l'arrache quoi ...

----------


## Hellzed

Allez founée de TRU qui est d'ailleurs vraiment sympa>

----------


## Pluton

Un petit clin-d'œil dans une gaine de ventilation du mod Matto4 pour Far Cry :

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Un petit clin-d'œil dans une gaine de ventilation du mod Matto4 pour Far Cry :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ac3...481009ddcc.jpg


Hann Matto4, quel mod !

----------


## Gunzen-R

Obligé de jouer en 800x600 pour que ce soit fluide :/

----------


## Tyler Durden

Obligé de tirer un coup lors de ce rendez-vous...

----------


## KiwiX

C'est quand même 'achement plus beau que sur consoles.

----------


## Say hello

ouai, dommage pour l'aliasing, mais un tour dans ses drivers et c'est nettement mieux.

----------


## Dark Fread

> C'est quand même 'achement plus beau que sur consoles.


Par contre sur 360, il me semble qu'on pouvait y jouer dans de bonnes conditions le jour de sa sortie...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Par contre sur 360, il me semble qu'on pouvait y jouer dans de bonnes conditions le jour de sa sortie...


Tout dépend de ce que tu appelles "de bonnes conditions" parce que le flou+la fluidité c'était une horreur sur 360.

----------


## Say hello

hmm Xbox360:

Bloom+blur+upscaling et puis fluidité.. la 360 le fps est pas limité à 30? :°

ah bah je fais plus en 1280x1024, anti-aliasing forcé par driver, 2 fois plus de distance d'affichage, textures sûrement 2 fois plus grandes, circulation bien plus dense...

Haaan c'est sûr la xbox360 c'est mieux  ::XD:: 

Vu qu'on a un aperçue de la feinte d'affichage sur console en appuyant sur P, j'aurais eu ce jeu sur 360 j'aurais brûlé ma télé dans un accès de folie occulaire.
Parce que l'effet de vomis kaléidoscopique ça va 2s environ.

----------


## Snoopy'soul

C'est fou Tyler, nous n'avons pas du tout les mêmes éclairages dans le jeu (je pense surtout que l'éclairage continue de bugger malgré le patch). Chez moi ce restaurant est très glauque et seules les lampes au dessus des tables fonctionnent.

Je crois que j'ai un bug avec les néons (les néons au dessus des billards restent éteints chez moi, rendant toute partie de billard impossible). Comme un imbécile, j'ai cherché pendant cinq minutes un interrupteur...  :;):

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Un petit troll même pas masqué et vous partez au quart de tour...





Gordon Freeman ?


AIDAY MOA §§§ JE SUIS COINCAY §§

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Je crois que j'ai une idée
S'il vous plait , indiquez moi comment affiché les FPS sur l'écran , et je vous enverrai des screens qui vous ferons marrer 
Ou pas  ::|:

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Avec fraps. http://www.fraps.com/download.php

----------


## Tyler Durden

> C'est fou Tyler, nous n'avons pas du tout les mêmes éclairages dans le jeu (je pense surtout que l'éclairage continue de bugger malgré le patch). Chez moi ce restaurant est très glauque et seules les lampes au dessus des tables fonctionnent.


T'inquiète pas le screen était trop sombre alors je l'ai éclairci. Voila  :;):

----------


## Say hello

> Un petit troll même pas masqué et vous partez au quart de tour...



Quoi? Rater une occasion de cracher sur les consoles?!
Non mais ça va pas?!

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Quoi? Rater une occasion de cracher sur les consoles?!
> Non mais ça va pas?!


C'est clair  :^_^:   "Gorth_le_Rabat-joie"

----------


## Sylvine

Heureusement que la Police est là pour proteger ces concitoyens.




Donc on doit chasser un "1337 APC" avec un Tie Fighter sur le toit, oui oui oui...

----------


## theo_le_zombie

A 20h30 , Algonquin s'illumine.
Quand on combine le calcul de la lumière qui apparait , plus celle qui est encore émise par le soleil , et celle émise par les phares , mon PC me claque presque entre les mains.

----------


## Ash

Quand je vois vos screens de GTA j'ai pas l'impression d'avoir acheté le même jeu.

----------


## KiwiX

> Par contre sur 360, il me semble qu'on pouvait y jouer dans de bonnes conditions le jour de sa sortie...


Confirmé vu que je l'ai fini sur X360.




> Un petit troll même pas masqué et vous partez au quart de tour...


Aucun troll, connaissance de cause. Et ça se voit quand même vachement, hein.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Quand je vois vos screens de GTA j'ai pas l'impression d'avoir acheté le même jeu.


Dans quel sens ? 
J'imagine que c'est soit toi qui a un jeu lent et moche , soit c'est nous.
Alors c'est qui ?

----------


## Skouatteur

> Heureusement que la Police est là pour proteger ces concitoyens.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/72a...f7a8c249f1.jpg
> 
> 
> Donc on doit chasser un "1337 APC" avec un Tie Fighter sur le toit, oui oui oui...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/825...0318b0e1b6.jpg


Kékécé?

----------


## Dark Fread

City Drift non, le jeu de caisse online ? Je voyais ça beaucoup plus moche  ::mellow:: 

Edit : ouais, c'est Drift City  le nom exact.

----------


## Sylvine

> City Drift non, le jeu de caisse online ? Je voyais ça beaucoup plus moche 
> 
> Edit : ouais, c'est Drift City le nom exact.


 Ouaip, et encore j'ai du baisser un peu les graphismes, sinon ça ramait (non pas que le jeu soit particulièrement beau, plus qu'il est optimisé avec les pieds).
(d'ailleurs au moment où je prenais les screens c'était le merdier, mais c'était plus du lag à mon avis)


Je m'y suis remis parce que je me faisais chier, et je suis tombé en pleine période d'event apparament.
A un moment y'a un message qui apparait et qui previent que le truc va commencer, tout le monde va sur les docks et attend.
A la fin du compte à rebours un boss apparait sur la map, et tout le monde le prend en chasse pour essayer de l'atomiser.
Je dis bien "essayer", parce qu'en fait c'est plutôt lui qui nous met la misère, j'ai vu 2 boss (un gros camion et l'APC 1337), les 2 boss ont reussi à foutre le camp avec la moitié de leur santé.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Drift City... Faut que je test ce truc  ::mellow:: 

C'est jouable au moins ? La conduite est pas trop mauvaise ?

----------


## Sylvine

> Drift City... Faut que je test ce truc 
> 
> C'est jouable au moins ? La conduite est pas trop mauvaise ?


 C'est très arcade (GTA IV c'est presque de la simulation à coté), mais parfaitement jouable et pas désagréable.

Y'a un vieux topic perdu dans les méandres du forum ici.
Il y a une guilde CPC qui compte actuellement... 2 membres, dont moi.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> C'est très arcade (GTA IV c'est presque de la simulation à coté), mais parfaitement jouable et pas désagréable.
> 
> Y'a un vieux topic perdu dans les méandres du forum ici.
> Il y a une guilde CPC qui compte actuellement... 2 membres, dont moi.


Après l'appel du ventre je m'en irais tester ce machin. Ca ressemble à un mélange de space cake et de tutures. J'aime déjà   ::P:

----------


## Poireau

> dans le genre jeu gratuit ça va, avec un style Sell Shading qui rend bien


Ahaha, merci pour ce moment de franche rigolade.

----------


## Sylvine

> Ahaha, merci pour ce moment de franche rigolade.


 Euh, oui?  ::mellow:: 

Edit: c'est pour l'ortographe très approximative de Cel-Shading?

Edit 2: ou alors c'est l'opposition entre "gratuit" et "sell", dans ce cas je me souviens pas, mais je pense que c'était de l'humour involontaire, je pense pas être assez tordu pour avoir fait une blague que je comprendrais même pas aujourd'hui.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Fait pas gaffe va. C'est la réincarnation de gm paradise.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Le miyion !  :B): 
De dollars , hein , pas de FPS  :<_<: 
En plus je suis pas loin de la moyenne a laquelle je tourne habituellement

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Le miyion ! 
> De dollars , hein , pas de FPS 
> En plus je suis pas loin de la moyenne a laquelle je tourne habituellement 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/000...9-3288651fe2c0


13 ??  ::mellow::  Mais comment tu fais ? C'est injouable non ?

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> 13 ??  Mais comment tu fais ? C'est injouable non ?


Ben ouais pas loin 
Enfin ya des zones.
Mais c'est franchement inadmissible , et j'ai beau essayer differentes config , ca change rien.
C'est meme pire quand je passe en 800 x 600

----------


## Logan

Qui veux des soins ?

----------


## L'invité

Hop un petit screen que j'avais oublié de poster.

Logan prend la pose.

----------


## francou008

Et pour changer
(Les photos font plus de 4.5mo donc réduite de moitié)




Qarl's texture pack et natural weather.

----------


## Manu Le Troll

J'ai ressorti une vieillerie du placard.

Supreme Snowboarding ! Toujours aussi bon, celui là !

----------


## Lt Anderson

Ah, si au moins il n'y avait pas cette interface de merde...

Toujours plaisant à jouer Deus Ex IW, mais juste plaisant.

----------


## bixente

> Ah, si au moins il n'y avait pas cette interface de merde...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0e4...a97b6c3f4d.jpg
> Toujours plaisant à jouer Deus Ex IW, mais juste plaisant.


Ahem, interface Xbox de chie...  ::(: 

Surtout quand on voit l'interface de départ du jeu, bien mieux foutue ( sur les premiers screens parus ) : 


Simple, ergonomique, pas de bloom ou d'effet cache misère à la noix....



"Deus Ex 2 as it should be..."

Mais qu'est ce qu'il leur est passé par la tête, franchement ? ou comment se tirer une balle dans le pied et se foutre à dos tous les fans du premier volet ( Oui, c'est toujours très douloureux pour moi de parler de Deus Ex 2 ).

----------


## Juniadkhan

Tragic Trekking : 













Juste Parce que c'est mignon :



Poulagas de Nazareth Pwnd a le sens du sacrifice...



Mises en abîme...

----------


## L'invité

J'ai les mêmes!  :^_^: 
Et ba les mecs! C'est pas le moment de se repposer!

Et effectivement une mise en abîme d'Angelina (qui doit encore être en train de jouer à L4D)

----------


## Gunzen-R



----------


## El_Mariachi²

:^_^:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/099...c-81bdbeb45931


OMG , ils se font ejecter et pas toi ? c'est quoi ce miracle ?

----------


## L'invité

> OMG , ils se font ejecter et pas toi ? c'est quoi ce miracle ?


Ba si ils allaient sans doute plus vite que lui quand ils se sont cognés, ca peut paraître normal.

----------


## Dark Fread

Je confirme, ça m'est déjà arrivé  :^_^:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Pour que les flics aillent aussi vite , il faut avoir au moins 4 étoiles ^^

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Non mais cherchez pas hein, juste que mariachi, LUI, met sa ceinture de sécurité...

----------


## Kayato

Beta 2 de Demigod, un nouveau General qui a de la gueule:



La suite ici: http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...88#post1660288

----------


## Logan

Merde ... mais c'est moche  ::o:   ::mellow::

----------


## Kayato

En Bitmap, non zommé autant (car injouable), je le trouve super joli. Puis ca reste un screenshot, c'est plus beau animé.

----------


## L'invité

On veut une vidéo!!!

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Pour que les flics aillent aussi vite , il faut avoir au moins 4 étoiles ^^


Nan c'est moi qui leur est foncé dessus.  ::):

----------


## Flox

Quelques screens de ce magnifique jeu (dans tous les sens du terme) qu'est X3:TC

Ma corvette de classe Vidar : L'Isatis



Ma frégate de classe Tigre : L'Inferno



Les anfractuosités de la coque de L'Inferno vues de près à taille humaine (c'est fou le souci du détail dans la modélisation... ::o: ):



Et enfin, le tout nouveau Super DX Delta MegaZord Max Power Edition (Limited) ::): :

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Oh un fan de Ryu's Form Site... good.

GTA4 marche, enfin il titube, trébuche puis se relève péniblement. Ya pas à dire il à une sale gueule pour le moment

----------


## Pluton

Putain de combat obligatoire, impossible pourtant si on a pas un matos adéquat, pas forcément puissant, mais qui permet de pas se faire pétrifier. J'ai eu le pot de trouver un truc, mais je plains sincèrement ceux qui ont dû s'arrêter là, complètement bloqués, il a forcément dû y en avoir...  ::o: 



 :B): 

N'empêche, sans l'idée de génie que j'ai eu (

Spoiler Alert! 


web pour bloquer les basilics + Anneau d'action libre pour envoyer Minsc leur défoncer la tête

) j'y étais encore dans 3 jours...

Ps: c'est bien Baldur's Gate 1, sous le moteur de BG II, à la fin du chapitre 6.

----------


## Tien 12

La photo est très mal cadrée, l'image pas très jolie, mais vous avez déjà vu une moto avec 2 paires de rétros et le compteur en double?  ::blink::

----------


## Crusader

Je compatis Pluton, ca passage avec les basiliques a été horrible ausis pour moi a gérér(j'ai du consommer 10 sauvegardes vu que j'avais pas de truc anti pétrification). Heureusement que Xan avait 2 invocs de monstre en stock, ca m'a permis de faire diversion pour pouvoir en buter un puis ensuite l'autre. Quand je pense que je pense que y'a une foret remplis de ca a l'est de la carte.

Sinon je bloque toujours sur ce fichu combat final, impossible d'y arriver

----------


## ikarad

> Putain de combat obligatoire, impossible pourtant si on a pas un matos adéquat, pas forcément puissant, mais qui permet de pas se faire pétrifier. J'ai eu le pot de trouver un truc, mais je plains sincèrement ceux qui ont dû s'arrêter là, complètement bloqués, il a forcément dû y en avoir... 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ccc...ea2b259c31.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> N'empêche, sans l'idée de génie que j'ai eu (
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...


bizarre, j'ai jamais eu de problème de difficulté avec BG1 ou son add-on. Avec le 2 j'en ai eu un peu vers la fin (car je m'étais pas trop penché sur les sorts puissants).
J'étais pas novice dans les rpgs mais quand même BG 1 est loin d'être un rpg dur et compliqué dans ses combats.

----------


## Crusader

> bizarre, j'ai jamais eu de problème de difficulté avec BG1 ou son add-on. Avec le 2 j'en ai eu un peu vers la fin (car je m'étais pas trop penché sur les sorts puissants).
> J'étais pas novice dans les rpgs mais quand même BG 1 est loin d'être un rpg dur et compliqué dans ses combats.


T'a touché a l'extension pour dire ca?

----------


## ikarad

> T'a touché a l'extension pour dire ca?


 oui j'ai terminé BG1 + son add-on et BG2 + son add-on.

L'add-on de BG1 est certes plus dur que BG1 (notamment la tour de durlag) mais loin d'être infaisable et compliqué. En tout cas j'ai jamais eu de gros problème. Peut-être que j'avais une équipe plus équilibrée que la tienne.

----------


## ElGato

La première fois que j'ai touché (oulà y'a une faute de français là) à BG1, j'ai fait tout le jeu d'une traite sans aucun souci.

Les fois suivantes, à chaque fois je bute sur quelques passages difficiles dont celui-là. En général je grosbillise: Imoen en furtif équipée d'un collier lanceur de boule de feu, un mage qui fait pareil en même temps, et Minsc avec l'anneau de protection contre le feu qui jette par-dessus le marché une potion de boule de feu.

Sinon je suréquipe un personnage de corps à corps bourrin (Minsc en général) et je prie pour que les basilics se concentrent sur lui.

Mais c'est pas du tout le combat le plus dur de la saga:
Dans BG1 les horreurs (les trucs invisibles avec juste un casque) sont difficiles à battre vu le faible niveau que l'on a, et d'une manière générale tous les trucs lanceurs de sorts un peu rapides.
Dans BG2, les tyrannoeils sont super chaud à tuer sans le bouclier de balduran, les illithids sont des cauchemars tout comme les vampires (bref, les trucs qui tuent facilement en 4 coups quel que soit le nombre de pv des persos), et Kangaxx est de loin le bidule le plus énervant de la galaxie.

----------


## Crusader

> oui j'ai terminé BG1 + son add-on et BG2 + son add-on.
> 
> L'add-on de BG1 est certes plus dur que BG1 (notamment la tour de durlag) mais loin d'être infaisable et compliqué. En tout cas j'ai jamais eu de gros problème. Peut-être que j'avais une équipe plus équilibrée que la tienne.


Ben surement  vu que j'ai toujours pris les Bg de facon rp, donc mon équipe est archi nulle, Xan(énorme sa voix), Montaron, l'autre femme guerrière, Viconia, et l'autre voleuse femme.

Mais bon la tour de durlag et l'ile aux loups garous quand on n'y est pas habitué.  ::mellow::

----------


## ElGato

> Montaron


Hohoho. 

Sinon tu peux jouer à 5, c'est plus facile.

----------


## Crusader

Yep mais bon je peut pas concevoir jouer a Bg1 sans Xan(ou Xar je sait plus trop) et sa voix énorme. par contre c'est vrai que Montaron en guerrier c'est archi nulle(et j'ai oublié de préciser que je joue pretre, alias la classe useless) donc normal que je trouve ca chaud

----------


## ikarad

> Ben surement vu que j'ai toujours pris les Bg de facon rp, donc mon équipe est archi nulle, Xan(énorme sa voix), Montaron, l'autre femme guerrière, Viconia, et l'autre voleuse femme.
> 
> Mais bon la tour de durlag et l'ile aux loups garous quand on n'y est pas habitué.


une bonne équipe et une bonne gestion des combats (utilisation des bons sorts, quels ennemis attaquer en premier?) ça change tout et peut faire passer un jeux très dur pour un jeu assez facile.

Perso je trouvais BG2 assez dur car je n'avais aucune tactique et j'utilisais que les sorts de base sans aucune combinaison.
Quand je me suis mis à fond dans la gestion des combats, j'ai no nseulement trouvé le jeu bien plus facile et bien plus intéressant car les combats regorgent tellement de possibilités que les combats ne sont jamais les mêmes (c'est moins vrai dans le 1 car on est à plus petit niveau)

----------


## Pluton

Attendez attendez, je dis pas que le combat contre deux basilics est difficile, j'en ai chié davantage sur celui juste avant avec deux prêtres et deux voleurs, plus au nord de la caverne.
Mais à ce niveau là du jeu je n'ai aucun moyen d'invoquer des trucs, mes persos n'ont pas ce sort. Donc si j'approche un personnage même super costeaud, bah pétrification boum game over. Ils tuent d'un regard les basilics, hein, et ils regardent vite.
D'où l'astuce de la toile d'araignée pour les empêcher d'agir. Et sans possibilité de lancer ladite toile, faut m'expliquer comment aller les buter... donc je plains sincèrement le type qui monte une équipe sans sort de toile ou sans invocation : obstacle infranchissable sans l'un ou l'autre. Et des invocations il en faut un paquet, parce que tous les rounds ils peuvent en buter une chacun.

----------


## ikarad

> Attendez attendez, je dis pas que le combat contre deux basilics est difficile, j'en ai chié davantage sur celui juste avant avec deux prêtres et deux voleurs, plus au nord de la caverne.
> Mais à ce niveau là du jeu je n'ai aucun moyen d'invoquer des trucs, mes persos n'ont pas ce sort. Donc si j'approche un personnage même super costeaud, bah pétrification boum game over. Ils tuent d'un regard les basilics, hein, et ils regardent vite.
> D'où l'astuce de la toile d'araignée pour les empêcher d'agir. Et sans possibilité de lancer ladite toile, faut m'expliquer comment aller les buter... donc je plains sincèrement le type qui monte une équipe sans sort de toile ou sans invocation : obstacle infranchissable sans l'un ou l'autre. Et des invocations il en faut un paquet, parce que tous les rounds ils peuvent en buter une chacun.


je me souviens plus exactement comment j'avais fait mais ce qui est sure et certain est que je n'ai pas utilisé de toile d'araignée et pas d'invocation d'animaux pour les vaincre et j'ai jamais eu trop de problème.
il faudrait que j'y rejoues mais bon j'ai pas trop de temps pour ça.

----------


## Grosnours

> Attendez attendez, je dis pas que le combat contre deux basilics est difficile, j'en ai chié davantage sur celui juste avant avec deux prêtres et deux voleurs, plus au nord de la caverne.
> Mais à ce niveau là du jeu je n'ai aucun moyen d'invoquer des trucs, mes persos n'ont pas ce sort. Donc si j'approche un personnage même super costeaud, bah pétrification boum game over. Ils tuent d'un regard les basilics, hein, et ils regardent vite.
> D'où l'astuce de la toile d'araignée pour les empêcher d'agir. Et sans possibilité de lancer ladite toile, faut m'expliquer comment aller les buter... donc je plains sincèrement le type qui monte une équipe sans sort de toile ou sans invocation : obstacle infranchissable sans l'un ou l'autre. Et des invocations il en faut un paquet, parce que tous les rounds ils peuvent en buter une chacun.


Mes souvenirs de BG1 sont brumeux mais tu as si je ne me trompe tout un arsenal anti-basilic :
-parchemin de depetrification
-potion de protection contre la pétrification
-je ne sais plus quel sort qui te protège contre la pétrification
-sorts offensives paralysant genre toile ou racine
-le bon vieux cheatage des familles de balancer des boules de feu tout juste hors de portée visuelle

Et j'en oublie sans doute plein. Les combats dans Bg1 (et aussi dans une moindre mesure Bg2), surtout les balezes, sont bases sur le fait que tu puisses recharger ta partie et trouver une parade au problème qu'on t'assène au coin de la tronche.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Best weapon ever :


La, je ne rigole plus :


Trop de pression, personne n'a pu me retenir :


Pa pi llon de lu mière :


Préparatifs avant la baston :

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Parfois GTA 4 me laisse sur le tas.



Cay vivant  ::cry:: 

Et puis faites donc un tour au cabaret, gros fou rire garanti.


That's all folks.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Parfois GTA 4 me laisse sur le tas.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e15...504e6f1613.png
> 
> Cay vivant 
> 
> Et puis faites donc un tour au cabaret, gros fou rire garanti.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f96...03b1db33d3.png
> 
> That's all folks.


Celui qui m'a fait marrer au cabaret c'est le black gangsta avec ses "fuck" tout les 2 mots. On pourrait même en faire un montage genre :

----------


## FUTOMAKI

::mellow::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Again  ::P:

----------


## Pluton

Cool, ça marche, Torment en 1280x1024 :


 :B):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Me donne pas envie de ressortir le jeu bourdel!

----------


## Sk-flown

> Cool, ça marche, Torment en 1280x1024 :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/37f...abaffe68a5.jpg


Engeance du démon n'avance plus !

----------


## Pluton

> Me donne pas envie de ressortir le jeu bourdel!


La musique du début, c'est le thème principal, il déchire...



 ::ninja::

----------


## Graine

> Cool, ça marche, Torment en 1280x1024 :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/37f...abaffe68a5.jpg


c'est moins moche que je ne pensais torment..

----------


## ElGato

> Cool, ça marche, Torment en 1280x1024 :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/37f...abaffe68a5.jpg


AAAAAAh je l'ai relancé. 
Je passais du côté du menu Démarrer, peinard, et hop y'a le raccourci qui m'a happé l'index.


Burn in hell, bitch !

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Cool, ça marche, Torment en 1280x1024 :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/37f...abaffe68a5.jpg


Putain il est encore super joli !




> Ps: c'est bien Baldur's Gate 1, sous le moteur de BG II, à la fin du chapitre 6.


Et tu fais ça comment ? *Ignorantsuperintérésséinside

----------


## Frypolar

> Putain il est encore super joli !
> 
> 
> 
> Et tu fais ça comment ? *Ignorantsuperintérésséinside


BG1 Tutu malheureux !!! Ca se passe par là ! En fait c'est comme jouer la campagne de BG1 sur BG2, tu auras donc accès à la race des demi-orques, au sorcier et tout le tsoin tsoin. C'est plus sympa pour enchaîner BG1 et BG2.

----------


## ElGato

Baldur's Gate Trilogy plutôt, plus à jour. On en parle là, ainsi que d'autres jeux sous l'Infinity Engine et/ou dans les Royaumes Oubliés.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Tada !! 






Oh que ça tire de partout ...

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Baldur's Gate Trilogy plutôt, plus à jour. On en parle là, ainsi que d'autres jeux sous l'Infinity Engine et/ou dans les Royaumes Oubliés.


Ok réinstallation en route  :B):

----------


## LeBabouin

GRID

----------


## LeBabouin

Non, je prends pas les stoppeurs:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

::mellow::

----------


## KiwiX

> Cool, ça marche, Torment en 1280x1024 :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/37f...abaffe68a5.jpg


Un tips en particulier ?!  ::o:

----------


## Boolay

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/48b6...285ed1d909.jpg


 :^_^: 
Trop bons les textes de cette extension, merci les traducteurs.

----------


## Dark Fread

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/48b6...285ed1d909.jpg


*mort de rire*

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Je susi sûr qu'ils font exprès  :^_^:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Lisez l'objectif  ::XD::  :

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Voilà ti pas qu'ils se servent des simpsons !  ::o:   :^_^: 

Votez Quimby  ::lol::

----------


## eMKa

"Votez Quimby Votez Quimby Votez Quimby Votez Quimby"

----------


## Tyler Durden

Un ptit screen car ça fait longtemps...

----------


## Murne

C'est moins facile de se repérer sur la map quand les textures commencent à merder.  ::):

----------


## El_Mariachi²



----------


## FUTOMAKI

Combo  ::ninja::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

T'as encore san andreas d'installé ?  ::o: 

Désolé  ::ninja::

----------


## Nicouse

> Putain de combat obligatoire, impossible pourtant si on a pas un matos adéquat, pas forcément puissant, mais qui permet de pas se faire pétrifier. J'ai eu le pot de trouver un truc, mais je plains sincèrement ceux qui ont dû s'arrêter là, complètement bloqués, il a forcément dû y en avoir... 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ccc...ea2b259c31.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> N'empêche, sans l'idée de génie que j'ai eu (
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...


J'avais eu un problème similaire dans Icewind Dale au niveau du Vale of Shadows. Je suis tombé dans une crypte où il y avait des gros vers dégueulasses qui me paralysaient en deux temps, trois mouvements. Et moi comme un con, je n'avais aucun sort pour contrer ça. Pire, je n'avais qu'un seul personnage car je pensais que ma team se construirait plus loin dans le jeu.. Et ben non dommage Nicouse, fallait y penser bien avant. Du coup, j'ai laissé tomber là et j'y ai jamais rejoué  ::(:

----------


## Leybi

Retour dans la Zone :
   

(J'arrive pas à enlever l'interface...)

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Retour dans la Zone :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/fb42...421c26826a.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/9c46...9361221239.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/8ca2...bea0303544.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/1227...eeb732e362.jpg
> 
> (J'arrive pas à enlever l'interface...)


Ah c'est malin, maintenant j'ai envie de m'acheter un moniteur LCD 23" 16:9...

----------


## Marmottas

Un bug graphique dans MOH (Premier du nom sur PC) :

----------


## bixente

> Un bug graphique dans MOH (Premier du nom sur PC) :
> 
> http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/9...itreas1.th.png


Les canons allemands possédaient même un camouflage "savane Africaine", la classe  :^_^: .

----------


## Lunik

Un peu comme un chien qui court derrière une voiture, je balance une ou deux grenades sur l'hélico ennemi... 



Un peu comme chien qui court derrière une voiture sans jamais l'attraper je suis sur que jamais je n'atteindrais ma proie...

Et quand t'attrapes la caisse finalement, ça fait tout drôle !



Une grenade qui m'a bien fait jouiller ! ::wub::

----------


## LeBabouin

> Un bug graphique dans MOH (Premier du nom sur PC) :
> 
> http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/9...itreas1.th.png


Un joueur de MoH  ::wub::  Enfin, on n'est pas tout à fait du même bord, je joue que SH(En Formation)/BT(l'Offensive) en MP rifle only. Dis donc, ça fait un bail que t'as pas changé tes drivers!

----------


## Leybi

> Ah c'est malin, maintenant j'ai envie de m'acheter un moniteur LCD 23" 16:9...


Je n'ai qu'un humble 19"  :^_^:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Un peu comme un chien qui court derrière une voiture, je balance une ou deux grenades sur l'hélico ennemi... 
> 
> http://pix.nofrag.com/b/5/c/9e5daaf2...a27e3432tt.jpg
> 
> Un peu comme chien qui court derrière une voiture sans jamais l'attraper je suis sur que jamais je n'atteindrais ma proie...
> 
> Et quand t'attrapes la caisse finalement, ça fait tout drôle !
> 
> http://pix.nofrag.com/8/7/8/2b34973d...9b7f7dcctt.jpg
> ...


Euh wouah  ::mellow:: ...

----------


## Lunik

> Euh wouah ...


 Bah quoi ?  ::(:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Bah quoi ?


Bah feur, c'est génial comme truc, t'aurai une vidéo par hasard ?


BADABOUM !



Prise de fin.



Coupez ! On remballe.

----------


## vectra

> La musique du début, c'est le thème principal, il déchire...


j'ai toutes les ziques sur mon dur, de même que celles de tous les jeux infinity engine...

eh ben de loin, celles de torment me font le plus tripper  :^_^: 

Sinon je confirme ce que disait Chatnoir, à part que les vampires sont très abordables avec quelques sorts d'aube et à condition de ne pas se laisser déborder (ces cons peuvent détruire un perso).

Par contre, les Tyranoeils, c'est complètement useless: soit invincibles, soit inutiles avec le bouclier.

----------


## Lunik

> Bah feur, c'est génial comme truc, t'aurai une vidéo par hasard ?


 Promets moi que t'es pas ironique !  ::'(: 

J'aurais aimé mieux immortaliser l'instant mais j'ai été surpris. D'où le screen un peu tardif. :/ Pas de vidéo non plus du coup.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Un petit classique de GTA IV  :


Puis Armed Assault avec le mod ACE !

Medic !!


Je m'éteins, regardant mes amis tomber à leur tour...
 

Repose en paix Pyjama_wallon, je t'ai trouvé une bel endroit...


Et Super_menteur te tiendra compagnie, me laissant seul suite à l'embuscade qui nous a été tendue...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

C'est super sympa de t'occuper tes cadavres ! Mais tu ne m'as toujours pas dis c'était quoi tes cris un peu bizzard sur TS quand t'es resté seul avec.

C'est trop bien ArmA Dans Ton Ace !


Tu fais comment pour prendre des screens ?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

F10

Non c'est vrai en plus, je déconne pas, sur fraps j'ai configuré les screenshots en jpeg avec F10.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ah ouais, faut lancer Fraps...

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Ce soir sur GTA entre amis.



Photo de vacance.



 :B): 

La vidéo arrive bientôt, le temps de monter le tout  :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme1023

J'imagine Même pas la gueule de la vidéo  ::ninja:: 

"Le retour de Catz ! Dans ce mur là, dans ce virage là, là il se prend une voiture dans la gueule, là il glisse et meurt comme une brèle"

Vive le statu

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Ce soir sur GTA entre amis.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bb9...92591e697c.png
> 
> Photo de vacance.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d44...340edb219f.png
> 
> 
> ...


Lord Adrien = L'hélicoptère  :^_^:  Bien trouvé.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Lord Adrien = L'hélicoptère  Bien trouvé.


tu m'excusera mais j'avais pas vraiment d'inspi pour toi.  ::unsure:: 

Je prépare une video du tonnerre la, ca va être trop puissant  :B):

----------


## Nelfe

Dans Sins of a Solar Empire, avec le mod Sins of a Galactic Empire (un mod Star Wars) :

La flotte de mon allié (impressive  ::o: ) :



Il faut savoir qu'il doit posséder au moins 3-4 flottes en plus de cette taille, et une bonne dizaine qui en font la moitié  ::mellow:: 

Là ma seconde flotte à moi, plus modeste que la sienne  ::lol:: 



Mais largement suffisante. Notez le Mandalor Dreadnought à gauche, il est vraiment énorme.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Je trouve ca moche.
Et puis SoSE , c'est vachement lent quand meme.

----------


## Nelfe

Ouais bon à la décharge de mon allié, il était en pleine bataille, d'où le bordel ambiant.
Après le jeu n'est pas super beau et je dirais heureusement : vu le nombre de vaisseaux dans certaines batailles, ça serait pire qu'une séance diapo.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Mouais , enfin ce nombre de vaisseau n'ai atteint que tres rarement.
Donc au final , j'aurai préféré un truc un poil plus beau meme si c'est un poil plus lent lorsque tu groupes autant d'unités

----------


## Olipro

Regis à l'auto-école

1ere leçon : réception de voiture de police en bas d'une falaise.


2eme leçon : rouler en forêt


3eme leçon : Sécurité routière

----------


## Dark Fread

Les dégâts en temps réels sont marrant parfois, l'autre coup j'ai taillé l'avant d'une Porshe en pointe  :^_^:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Une fois j'ai fait des tonneaux avec ma PMP 600 , et je suis retombé sur mes roues un peu miraculeusement.
Le toit était tellement défoncé , je me suis demandé comment Niko pouvait toujours conduire. ^^

----------


## francou008

Liberty City mon amour.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

C'est quand même vachement beau chez toi.

----------


## exarkun

> C'est quand même vachement beau chez toi.


C'est normal que ce soit desert comme ça sur les screens ??

----------


## francou008

> C'est normal que ce soit desert comme ça sur les screens ??


Non, normalement ya du monde, je sais pas si le pc a diminué tout seul la densité de circulation parce que j'ai mis les textures en élevé. Je verrai ça cet aprem.

----------


## Mysterius

Les textures en élevé ça sert à rien : l'amélioration est très (*TRES*) minime. Par contre les problèmes que ça pose sont réels (erreur OOM, perte de FPS etc).

----------


## Olipro

La densité de circulation et la qualité des textures, c'est ça qui bouffe le plus de RAM. Chez moi (2 go ddr sur win xp) si je mets la circulation à 100, faut forcement que je mette les textures à moyen, car meme si ma GTX280 supporte bien le coup, la ram non, et j'ai droit à une gentille surcharge de la mémoire (2500 mo de bouffés omg !) suivi d'un reboot.

Alors que là j'ai 500/1000 de bouffé sur la carte graphique, et 1,8 Go de bouffés sur la ram en moyenne (je compte au total avec windows derriere)

----------


## Olipro

Stalker 2 : Felin mutant
Ou J'ai acheté un super compteur Geiger soviétique de 1960 au marché aux puces

:D

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Stalker 2 : Felin mutant
> Ou J'ai acheté un super compteur Geiger soviétique de 1960 au marché aux puces
> http://uppix.net/1/4/2/0421044963ebc...87125327tt.jpg
> :D


 ::XD:: 
Tire ! Il va te sauter dessus !
La tronche du chat est énorme , on dirait qu'il se dit " Bordel , sur quelle planète il est encore partie celui la..."
 ::P:

----------


## Ash_Crow

Sympa, mais ça a plus sa place sur le topic des photos insolites  ::P:

----------


## Gunzen-R

EDIT : Mon premier mod haha :



Les alphas sont améliorés, et y a plus l'effet dégueu.

----------


## Dark Fread

Merde à la fin, ça suffit avec Fallout 3 !

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> EDIT : Mon premier mod haha :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/793a...e75e8e9064.png


Ban!  ::o: 
 ::ninja::

----------


## Murne

Alors ça, c'est rageant.  ::mellow::

----------


## XWolverine

> Alors ça, c'est rageant.


Mais ça arrive trop souvent  ::P:

----------


## NitroG42

> Ban!


J'ai pas compris.

----------


## Gunzen-R

Y avait un pédo-ours dans le dos de Niko, mais après vérification de la charte, le nounours s'est enfui  ::): 

Sinon :



Logos des radios en couleur  ::):

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Sympa ça  ::):

----------


## Gunzen-R

Voilà le lien pour DL :

http://download171.mediafire.com/tm2...loRadioHUD.rar

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Bordel j'arrive pas à la toucher !



Le même miracle eu lieu pour Vincent Vega et Jules Winnfield.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

GTA IV en 1920*1200 (résolution native de mon lcd)  ::wub::  Quel bonheur! Mais bordel ce clipping  ::sad::  Je comprends bien les limitations de 512 Mo là...

----------


## Anonyme1023

J'ai la même résolution mais moi ce qui m'agace c'est l'aliasing... Je souffre pas du clipping

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> J'ai la même résolution mais moi ce qui m'agace c'est l'aliasing... Je souffre pas du clipping


Normal t'as plus de ram vidéo.

----------


## Silver

Allez reviens gamin ! C'était pour rire !

----------


## Crusader

L'ambiance de fou que ca a du donner ::o: 
Cte noir ::o:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Et la, un crusader sauvage surgit d'un arbre !

 ::ninja::   ::P:

----------


## Nelfe

You can't test the power of the Imperial Fleet !

----------


## johnclaude

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/401...3-42a6e805840b
> 
> GTA IV en 1920*1200 (résolution native de mon lcd)  Quel bonheur! Mais bordel ce clipping  Je comprends bien les limitations de 512 Mo là...


Haha fais ton malin je rentre de vacances cet après midi et ça veut dire que je reviens aux affaire avec le gros pc de geek, le 24 pouces...et le vidéoprojecteur.
Je prendrai une photo avec le 24pouces à côté pour te dégouter :^_^:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Cay pas la taille qui compte §

----------


## johnclaude

Merci pour ma nouvelle signature. Tu vas pas passer pour un cave maintenant  ::lol::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

On veut quand même le screen du vidéo projecteur hein.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Merci pour ma nouvelle signature. Tu vas pas passer pour un cave maintenant


Salow§

----------


## MrBumble

Pourquoi, mais pourquoi tourne-t-il aussi mal  ::|:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Rhâââ j'ai enfin fini Condemned. Je sais pas vous mais il m'a bien fait flipper.







Rien de mieux qu'un meugnon piti zeu à l'ambiance rigoulotte pour démarrer cette nouvelle année dans la joie et la bonne humeur.

----------


## le faucheur

> You can't test the power of the Imperial Fleet !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/493...967959a92b.png
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ca0...15d05e8d79.png
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/811...656b8fcc41.png


Je me demande ou en est le mod Battlefleet gothic.

En tout cas, il faut que je m'achète ce jeu !

----------


## Gros Con n°2

C'est gentil de spoiler quand même  ::ninja::

----------


## NitroG42

> Rhâââ j'ai enfin fini Condemned. Je sais pas vous mais il m'a bien fait flipper.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8af...694b62b2db.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a7b...2c12b41092.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8ee...67f4484757.jpg
> 
> Rien de mieux qu'un meugnon piti zeu à l'ambiance rigoulotte pour démarrer cette nouvelle année dans la joie et la bonne humeur.


Best Game Ever pour moi.

----------


## Dark Fread

Condemned  ::wub::

----------


## le faucheur

> Rhâââ j'ai enfin fini Condemned. Je sais pas vous mais il m'a bien fait flipper.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8af...694b62b2db.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a7b...2c12b41092.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8ee...67f4484757.jpg
> 
> Rien de mieux qu'un meugnon piti zeu à l'ambiance rigoulotte pour démarrer cette nouvelle année dans la joie et la bonne humeur.


Jamais jouer, il faudrait. On m'a dit que j'aimerais bien vu que je surkiffe Manhunt.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

J'aime bien manhunt (le 1 plus que le 2), et condemned est sympa. Juste chiant par moment tout de même. Je ne l'ai malheureusement pas fini, j'étais bloqué à apple machin dans une cave, je ne trouvais pas où il fallait aller.

----------


## Azen

> Rhâââ j'ai enfin fini Condemned. Je sais pas vous mais il m'a bien fait flipper.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8af...694b62b2db.jpg




Spoiler Alert! 


L'attaque des brulés dans la bibliothèque m'a achevé, un des passages les plus flippants auquel j'ai joué  :;): 
Les mannequins dans le centre commercial ont aussi failli me rendre fou...

----------


## NitroG42

Si vous avez la 360, je vous conseille le 2, après avoir passer le cap de la maniabilité un peu spec de la 360, c'est vraiment une aventure aussi bonne que le 1.
Y a juste le final que j'ai trouvé moins bon que le 1 (le boss, rah putain c'est trop bon).

----------


## le faucheur

> Si vous avez la 360, je vous conseille le 2, après avoir passer le cap de la maniabilité un peu spec de la 360, c'est vraiment une aventure aussi bonne que le 1.
> Y a juste le final que j'ai trouvé moins bon que le 1 (le boss, rah putain c'est trop bon).


Il a baisser de prix il y a quelque mois, mais je le trouve plus. :mégacraille:

----------


## Crusader

:B):

----------


## Dark Fread

> Y a juste le final que j'ai trouvé moins bon que le 1 (le boss, rah putain c'est trop bon).




Spoiler Alert! 


Mémorable arrachage progressif de mâchoire

  ::wub::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Ouais mais ca par vraiment en sucette sur la fin je trouve. L'ambiance super glauque des métro et plus proche de nous et par conséquent je la trouve plus flippante.

----------


## theo_le_zombie



----------


## johnclaude

> On veut quand même le screen du vidéo projecteur hein.


Ca roule, c'est "que" du 720p mais ça roxxe déjà pas mal d'avoir ça dans son salon. Bon là on rentre de vacances à priori on va regarder des dvd avec madame, demain sans doute...

----------


## Walker

J'aurais voulu mettre plein de screens d'anciens jeux, mais c'est malheureusement le genre de truc qui passe aux oubliettes après les formattages ::(: 

Mais il en reste!

Euh .. on se calme, il doit s'agir d'un malentendu!


Ceux qui ont joué au jeu devraient se rappeler de  cette salle: (j'avoue avoir trippé comme nouveau-né):


Ambiance:


Et 1 de moins:



Oooooh ils sont chous.. :

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Mince c'est vrai qu'il est trop bien Bioshock.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ouais, il est bien dans son placard, et qu'il y reste  ::ninja::

----------


## zifox

Rien que revoir des images me donne envie d'y rejouer...

----------


## RUPPY

Je viens de me faire Crysis (mieux vaut tard que jamais... ::): ) et je trouve que c'est vraiment un superbe jeu de tout point de vue...Warhead va me plaire...dés que j'aurais plié Dead Space 

Flagrant le plagia à Alix


Les mêmes fesses d'ailleurs...

----------


## NitroG42

> Les mêmes fesses d'ailleurs...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6ba...3-e313f640b6a6


Ah ce moment là j'ai essayé de la faire tombé.
Ca a pas marché, le jeu est nul.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Warhead est encore mieux à mon gout.

----------


## Olipro

> Oooooh ils sont chous.. :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bd8...9-d4b3e59113d2


L'un des meilleurs moments du jeu imo  ::wub:: 
Juste après la bataille sur l'escalier de la forteresse folâtre dans une ambiance lumineuse mauve le tout bercé par la valse des fleurs de Tchaikovsky

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Si vous avez la 360, je vous conseille le 2, après avoir passer le cap de la maniabilité un peu spec de la 360, c'est vraiment une aventure aussi bonne que le 1.
> Y a juste le final que j'ai trouvé moins bon que le 1 (le boss, rah putain c'est trop bon).


Rhââ le boss final du 1 !!! ::wub::  Et puis le métro, le collège, le centre commercial... un jeu honorable mais doté d'une ambiance incroyable !!! Un conseil pour les profanes : jouez dans le noir et avec un casque.

Concernant le 2, j'attends une hypothétique sortie sur nos chers PC. : optimiste:

N'empêche : Blood 1 & 2, No One Lives Forever 1 & 2, Alien vs Predator 2, Tron 2.0, F.E.A.R., Condemned et F.E.A.R. 2 qui s'annonce très bien (sur compiouteur en tout cas)... Monolith je vous aime !!!!! ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## NitroG42

Moi j'attend le 3  ::ninja::

----------


## Sk-flown

Moi j'attends le spin-off, un mod: "beach volley bikini avec les clodo".

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> L'un des meilleurs moments du jeu imo 
> Juste après la bataille sur l'escalier de la forteresse folâtre dans une ambiance lumineuse mauve le tout bercé par la valse des fleurs de Tchaikovsky


LE meilleur moment du jeu.
La valse de la clé a molette comme j'aime l'appelé , j'ai surkiffé  :;):

----------


## Shining Shiva

Rencontre en avatars d'un même gusse... De quoi devenir schizo sur les bords  ::):

----------


## Gros Con n°2

1 contre 73  :B):  Non, il ne doit pas tous nous tuer, juste survivre  ::P: 

 

Du monde en bas vient le chercher



Dans sa gueule !

 

Le pire, c'est que certains types ont réussit à tenir le temps imparti  ::mellow::

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Rencontre en avatars d'un même gusse... De quoi devenir schizo sur les bords


Question stupide, ça vient de quel jeu ton screen là ?

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Sacred 2?

----------


## Shining Shiva

> Sacred 2?


Toutafé. Le très escellent Sacred 2 (sauf en VF)

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Toutafé. Le très escellent Sacred 2 (sauf en VF)


Merci  :;): 

L'est bien plus joli que son predecesseur.

----------


## Shining Shiva

Et en plus il est carrément plus mieux sympa à jouer (tellement que j'm'en retrouve à me faire des séances de 7-8 d'affilée, comme "au bon vieux temps de l'autre jeu, là, dans le même style". ::P: 

[IMG][/IMG]

Bah merde, comment il a fait son compte pour arriver là, ce con?

Edit : Arf, après avoir relancé Sacred 2 qui avait été Alt-Tabbé pour prendre la nimage, il avait disparu... Magie!

----------


## Tien 12

Et dire qu'au départ, j'étais juste en train de ranger le mobilier de chez moi à la carabine...  ::|:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> 1 contre 73  Non, il ne doit pas tous nous tuer, juste survivre 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/e01e...e774e5d6bc.jpg 
> 
> Du monde en bas vient le chercher
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/0976...22adc50436.jpg
> 
> Dans sa gueule !
> ...


La prochaine fois tu me préviens avant de faire une truc pareil ?  ::mellow::  ::wub::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Tu joues à ça toi ?  ::mellow::

----------


## El_Mariachi²



----------


## Lt Anderson

> 1 contre 73  Non, il ne doit pas tous nous tuer, juste survivre 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/e01e...e774e5d6bc.jpg 
> 
> Du monde en bas vient le chercher
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/0976...22adc50436.jpg
> 
> Dans sa gueule !
> ...


Cé koué comme jeu?
:esthonteuxd'êtreaussiignorant:

----------


## le faucheur

> Cé koué comme jeu?
> :esthonteuxd'êtreaussiignorant:


Tribes 2.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Tribes 2.


Merci.
:sesentplusintelligentquoique:

----------


## Tien 12

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bfa...6-99985408480d


Je viens juste de la faire cette mission. Je sais pas comment je m'en suis sorti. Le pote est increvable, je vois que ça...
Et moi, je suis resté 5 minutes à une balles de crever... Tendu, j'vous dis !

----------


## Snowman

Apparemment au bout de 4 saisons FM grille un pile  ::mellow:: 



Si un prochain patch pouvait gérer la crédibilité sur les longues durées...

----------


## Nono

Le problème c'est la victoire du mans ou le fait qu'ils nous foutent un fond d'écran avec une pouff' qui n'a rien à voir ?

----------


## Silver

Ambiance feu de camp :

- "Les jolies colonies de vacanceuh ! Merci papa merci maman !"



- Crise du logement dans la Zone, des stalkers obligés de se réfugier dans les squats.



- "- Qu'est-ce qu'on fait ce soir Cortex ? - La même chose que tous les soirs Minus, tenter de conquérir le monde !"



(Vivement un nouveau PC que je puisse faire des screens plus jolis.  ::|: )

----------


## DarkChépakoi

Rien d'extraordinaire sur ce screen, mais je trouve les effets de lumière réussis.


Les placards c'est pour les low (sauf quand on est plus que trois). ::ninja::

----------


## Snowman

> Le problème c'est la victoire du mans ou le fait qu'ils nous foutent un fond d'écran avec une pouff' qui n'a rien à voir ?


Le fond d'écran Blake Lively c'est moi qui l'ai ajouté pour égayer un peu mon thème 

Sinon ouais Le Mans au coude à coude avec Lyon en D1 et une recrue comme Damian Escudero  ::mellow:: 
N'empêche ça me rassure, ça veut qu'en championnat il est possible de battre Milan (j'ai fait 2-2 chez eux après avoir mené 2 fois au score).

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Des fois , je me demande si je suis pas un peu trop obsédé.
Des fois ...  ::P:

----------


## Silver

Tiens c'est une chose qui m'a frappé quand un pote m'a montré Fallout 3, le "Hidden" qui est traduit par "Caché" dans la VF et qui apparait quand on s'accroupit... en plein milieu d'une salle ! Je trouve que "Discret", ou du moins "Tapi"/"Accroupi" qui est le second sens du mot, aurait été plus approprié.  ::P:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

C'est dans le sens "caché de la vue des ennemis".
C'est sur que c'est pas comme dans "The hidden" , je suis pas invisible ^^

----------


## FUTOMAKI

J'ai bien failli me manger un immeuble après cette réplique  ::P:

----------


## Say hello

Celui qu'on voit juste à droite?

Pas mal dans le genre prémonition.  :^_^:

----------


## Tien 12

Pourquoi le radar est ovale ?

----------


## XWolverine

> Pourquoi le radar est ovale ?


Un truc de ratio d'écran, je suppose. Déjà eu la même chose, tu passe en ratio différent (genre 5/4 pour du 1280x1024 ou 16/10), mais l'interface, elle, est déformée.

----------


## Tien 12

Et c'est pas gênant pour jouer ? Moi je suis en 1280x1024 en 4/3. J'ai bon ??? J'ai pas testé autre chose. Qu'est-ce que ça pourrait m'apporter ?

----------


## XWolverine

Pour GTA4 je ne sais pas, je l'ai pas. Mais sur Shaun White, j'ai ça, obligé de changer le ratio pour qu'en 1280x1024 le jeu ne soit pas déformé, du coup, l'interface l'est, elle, déformée, comme là.

----------


## Syntaxerror

> Et c'est pas gênant pour jouer ? Moi je suis en 1280x1024 en 4/3. J'ai bon ??? J'ai pas testé autre chose. Qu'est-ce que ça pourrait m'apporter ?


1280x1024 c'est 5/4, si il y a ça dans les options.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Pourquoi le radar est ovale ?


Je joue en 1280*960 mais je laisse le format du jeu en 16:10 ce qui donne l'illusion de jouer en wide avec un petit étirement de l'image. Quand je prend un screen avec Fraps l'image est prise dans la résolution d'origine sans l'étirement. D'où le radar ovale.

Hier soir avec Kr3v, PrinceGITS Nonoch et moi même.



_Kreedz Climbing_ (le Defrag de HL²) ou comment se faire très mal aux doigts et comprendre que le téléporteur est la meilleure invention de tout les temps. Ici Nonoch va mettre à peine 3 minutes pour me rejoindre (et me larguer loin, loin...) alors que j'ai proprement galeré pour arriver jusque la.  ::|: 



On the roof top.

Je me prépare pour Mirror's Edge...

----------


## Gunzen-R



----------


## Darkfun

Mes premiers pas dans LOTR Online...vraiment magnifique pour un mmorpg, les ombres direct x10 sont un plus. Dsl par contre les screens rendent rien  ::(:

----------


## NitroG42

Putain il est beau Mount & Blade !
 ::ninja::

----------


## orime

> Mes premiers pas dans LOTR Online...vraiment magnifique pour un mmorpg, les ombres direct x10 sont un plus. Dsl par contre les screens rendent rien 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/9bd1543...b-dfbdb1f1d415
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/b10f850...0-236bc4e59333
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/6547345...5-db2b8e364e9a
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/1caa91b...b-b6154458b311
> ...



Très beaux screens de sans doute un de mes MMO préférés.

Tu es nain à petit LVL et tu as déja fait le voyage en comté ?

----------


## Darkfun

> Très beaux screens de sans doute un de mes MMO préférés.
> 
> Tu es nain à petit LVL et tu as déja fait le voyage en comté ?


Je suis LVL 12, je suis parti vers BREE pour remplir une quête et découvrir un peu là Comté, je regrette pas le voyage c'était trop beauw  ::P:  

Mais je suis revenu terminer mes Quêtes en Ered Luin .

----------


## Gros Con n°2

T'es parti vers BREE ? Pense à me prendre du fromage au passage  ::ninja::

----------


## orime

> Je suis LVL 12, je suis parti vers BREE pour remplir une quête et découvrir un peu là Comté, je regrette pas le voyage c'était trop beauw  
> 
> Mais je suis revenu terminer mes Quêtes en Ered Luin .


J'adorais me balader autour de Gondamon, c'est super joli et très calme.

J'ai malheuresement décroché mais je regrette souvent.




> T'es parti vers BREE ? Pense à me prendre du fromage au passage


 ::P: .

----------


## RUPPY

> Mes premiers pas dans LOTR Online...vraiment magnifique pour un mmorpg, les ombres direct x10 sont un plus. Dsl par contre les screens rendent rien 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/9bd1543...b-dfbdb1f1d415
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/b10f850...0-236bc4e59333
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/6547345...5-db2b8e364e9a
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/1caa91b...b-b6154458b311
> ...


Tiens, ton pseudo me dit quelque chose  ::rolleyes:: ... tu ne sévissait sur 3Dchips à la belle époque ?  ::P: 


C'est vrai qu'il est rudement joli dit donc  ::o: ... ça tourne bien sur une config "normal" ou c'est du genre Everquest 2 à sa sortie ?  ::huh::

----------


## orime

> Tiens, ton pseudo me dit quelque chose ... tu ne sévissait sur 3Dchips à la belle époque ? 
> 
> 
> C'est vrai qu'il est rudement joli dit donc ... ça tourne bien sur une config "normal" ou c'est du genre Everquest 2 à sa sortie ?


Pour info, je ne sais plus quel modo de CPC l'avait testé (threanor ou gringo), mais ca tournait nickel sur une 7900gt et un athlon).

Et moi je le passait sans problème sur mon XPS.

----------


## Nelfe

LOTRO est un MMORPG vraiment magnifique. Les zones sont immenses et valent vraiment le détour.

----------


## Hellzed

Gabe Newell en boss !




Funky !

----------


## Thom'

Le vieux pécheur il est quand même super bien foutu.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Bon j'ai enfin pu re-découvrir Duke Nukem 3D (mon premier jeu rien qu'à moi, acheté avec mon argent de poche !) via le High Resolution Pack. Vraiment cool, la visée souris est débloquée (on peut zieuter en haut et en bas) et les graphismes sont réellement sympa.

Deux-trois screens pris à la va-vite :









Depuis une grande question se pose à moi. Comment se fait-il que 10 ans après, je me souvienne encore de toutes les zones secrètes de ce jeu alors que je ne suis pas foutu de retenir les dates d'anniversaire de mes ami(e)s et de certains membres de ma famille ?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> Comment se fait-il que 10 ans après, je me souvienne encore de toutes les zones secrètes de ce jeu alors que je ne suis pas foutu de retenir les dates d'anniversaire de mes ami(e)s et de certains membres de ma famille ?


Car tu es un geek.

----------


## NitroG42

> Gabe Newell en boss !
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6c0...330d94a74e.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f27...9179f5a02d.jpg
> 
> Funky !
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9c7...bb37868671.jpg


C'est quoi le premier screen ?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Jericho.

----------


## Pluton

> Le vieux pécheur il est quand même super bien foutu.


Chacun sa sexualité. :;):

----------


## Thom'

> Chacun sa sexualité.


Encore heureux  ::lol::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Funky !
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9c7...bb37868671.jpg


Psychonauts !  ::wub::

----------


## Slayertom

> Bon j'ai enfin pu re-découvrir Duke Nukem 3D (mon premier jeu rien qu'à moi, acheté avec mon argent de poche !) via le High Resolution Pack. Vraiment cool, la visée souris est débloquée (on peut zieuter en haut et en bas) et les graphismes sont réellement sympa.
> 
> Deux-trois screens pris à la va-vite :
> 
> Depuis une grande question se pose à moi. Comment se fait-il que 10 ans après, je me souvienne encore de toutes les zones secrètes de ce jeu alors que je ne suis pas foutu de retenir les dates d'anniversaire de mes ami(e)s et de certains membres de ma famille ?


Ce jeux est toujours aussi bon. Je l'ai refinit il y a pas très longtemps sur la 360 et je me rappelais tout comme toi d'instinct les emplacement secrets. Parfois le jeux allait trop vite pour que je suivie l'action du regard mais d'instinct je savais ou me déplacer et ou tirer.
On a tellement joué dessus qu'il est inscrit dans notre subconscient maintenant  :;): 

Ca reste un de mes jeux favors encore aujourd'hui  ::wub::

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Depuis une grande question se pose à moi. Comment se fait-il que 10 ans après, je me souvienne encore de toutes les zones secrètes de ce jeu alors que je ne suis pas foutu de retenir les dates d'anniversaire de mes ami(e)s et de certains membres de ma famille ?


Peut etre parce que inconsciemment t'en a vraiment rien a carrer des anniv !
C'est mon cas ^^

----------


## francou008

Mount&Blade Beaaauuuuu  ::wub::

----------


## Dark Fread

Effectivement, excellent modding  ::):

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Vous jouez entre canards?

----------


## Dark Fread

Si je suis dans le "vous", non, d'ailleurs je ne joue pas tout court à M&B. 

...

Mais j'en veux pas de votre corde !  ::o:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Vous jouez entre canards?


À M&B? I.e. à un jeu sans multi ?

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> À M&B? I.e. à un jeu sans multi ?


Ah pardon je pensais qu'il y avait une partie multi dans le jeu. Je ne connais pas désolé.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Car tu es un geek.





> Peut etre parce que inconsciemment t'en a vraiment rien a carrer des anniv !
> C'est mon cas ^^


C'est bien ce que je pensais, je suis un geek qui en a rien à carrer des anniversaires (même du mien).

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> C'est bien ce que je pensais, je suis un geek qui en a rien à carrer des anniversaires (même du mien).


Copaing  :;):

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Faut laisser les jeunes se débrouiller seuls de nos jours  :B): 


Pfff, il a deux MAG et moi un seul  ::|: 


Wut wot wat waataaaa

----------


## Pluton

C'est quoi ce bidule ? Un MMOTPS gratuit ?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

::o:  BAN !

Non, un mmorpg sorti en 2000 sur dreamcast, mais dispo sur pc aussi. Ca s'appelle phantasy star, longue série de rpg made in sega "bonne époque".

----------


## Sylvine

> BAN !
> 
> Non, un mmorpg sorti en 2000 sur dreamcast, mais dispo sur pc aussi. Ca s'appelle phantasy star, longue série de rpg made in sega "bonne époque".


 Ouais, viendez. (c'est moi le mec à coté avec les 2 MAG et le gros fusil  :B): )

----------


## Gros Con n°2

On sait que c'est toi y'a ton nom à gauche !  ::P:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Mais Kr3v il m'a dit que ça allait être pourri avec le clavier+souris, c'est pour ça que j'ai pas commencé avec vous !

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Menteur !  ::ninja:: 

Tfaçon on joue au pad nous, c'est plus agréable sur ce jeu. Ou alors c'est une question d'habitude, du fait d'y avoir joué dans le temps au pad.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ouais, mais j'ai toujours pas de truc pour relier ma manette 360 au PC bordel.

Et si c'est injouable au clavier + souris, oublie.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Oh, c'est jouable c'est jouable  ::happy2:: 

Faut juste voir comment  ::ninja::   ::siffle::

----------


## skyblazer

Roh les n00b ils en sont encore à Forest  ::P: 

(personnage comme-celui-de-kr3v mais niveau 23 perso, mais il y a une quête dans Cave qui me fait bien chier en fait ...  ::P:  )

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Non on a battu le dragon ! En fait, c'est la première quête qu'on a fait le dragon, je m'étais trompé  :<_<: 

Et le personnage c'est un HUcast steuplé !

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Mais vous êtes combien exactement à y jouer encore la ? Vous me faites peur  ::mellow::

----------


## Lucaxor

Ah parce que c'est un vrai jeu? Je croyais que c'était juste une façade pour cracker la gamecube  :B): 

Sinon sur PC c'est gratuit?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Faut lire les topics les gens je me fais pas chier à en faire un pour rien !  ::cry:: 

Ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=32407

@South : Nous sommes 38 canards et demi.

----------


## Lucaxor

> Faut lire les topics les gens je me fais pas chier à en faire un pour rien ! 
> 
> Ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=32407
> 
> @South : Nous sommes 38 canards et demi.


Il a un gros chagrin Kr3v.

Viens faire un bécot, je regarderai parce effectivement, j'avais bien aimé sur dreamcast et entre canard ça risque d'être phoune.

----------


## orime

Comme un air de diablo 2  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Oui j'ai un chagrin, j'ai perdu à quake 3  ::cry:: 

Pour changer  ::|:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Oui j'ai un chagrin, j'ai perdu à quake 3 
> 
> Pour changer


Khyheauts à encore fait des ravages ?  ::P: 





Mais qu'est-ce que ca fait la CA !?  ::o:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Non non pas lui, un simple inconnu  ::cry::   ::|:

----------


## Saumon

> Comme un air de diablo 2


Clairement  ::o: 

C'est Immortal throne?

----------


## orime

> Clairement 
> 
> C'est Immortal throne?


Ouais.

Et encore tu as pas vu le temple qui ressemble trait pour trait à l'acte 3 de Diablo 2 dans la jungle.

Frappant.

----------


## Diwydiant

Alors que tout le monde s'éclate sur GTA IV, moi aussi, avec ma machine moyenne, je peux mettre le feux à Liberty City !

 :B): 

Euuuuuuh...

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Guranga!

----------


## Gunzen-R



----------


## Sidus Preclarum

J'adore l'immeuble "getalife" à gauche.
je rêve où ce jeu est  truffé de petites blagues, genre celle-là

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Alors que tout le monde s'éclate sur GTA IV, moi aussi, avec ma machine moyenne, je peux mettre le feux à Liberty City !
> 
> 
> 
> Euuuuuuh...
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/5cfc...ec8464ca38.jpg


Taxi drivers must diiiiiie !  :B):

----------


## Nelfe

> Guranga!


Zeibatsu > all

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Tiens tiens...



Soyons fou..


WTF ?



WTF ! (again)



Gniiii...



Rooooh...



Aargh...



Lunettes de soleil requise, il est déconseillé aux personnes souffrant de mal de crâne ou de nyctalopie de jouer à Mirror's Edge sans protection préalable.

Mais à part ça  ::love::

----------


## Say hello

ça tourne fluide le physx sur ta carte?
Tu as quoi comme carte d'ailleurs?

Savoir si ça vaut le coup et si je dois sortir l'OC de ma 8800gt pour les grandes occasions.

----------


## Morgoth

Oh noes, pas d'AA.  ::cry::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> ça tourne fluide le physx sur ta carte?
> Tu as quoi comme carte d'ailleurs?
> 
> Savoir si ça vaut le coup et si je dois sortir l'OC de ma 8800gt pour les grandes occasions.


Je possède une 4850, avec le physx émulé je tourne quand même quasi constamment à 50 fps.




> Oh noes, pas d'AA.


Et l'anti crénelage c'est quoi ?

----------


## El_Mariachi²

C'est malin tu m'a donnay envie de le prendre  ::(: 

C'est quoi ta config pour info?

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Comme un air de diablo 2


Si tu prends en screen tous les passages avec un air de Diablo 2, y a du taf dans Titan Quest.  ::P: 

Joli ton Garde chasse ceci dit. ::):

----------


## Morgoth

> Et l'anti crénelage c'est quoi ?


Mouais, il est vachement actif sur les images. Bah, c'est comme pour Dead Space ou STALKER, il est là dans les options, mais c'est de la figuration.

----------


## Gunzen-R

Ca devient une mauvaise habitude la non-présence de l'AA. GTAIV... Mais bon, avec de l'AA, le framerate tournerait sans doute au massacre.

----------


## Morgoth

> Ca devient une mauvaise habitude la non-présence de l'AA. GTAIV... Mais bon, avec de l'AA, le framerate tournerait sans doute au massacre.


Ouais, là les jeux qui viennent des consoles... connaissent pas l'AA.

----------


## RUPPY

J'ai testé le premier niveau et je dois dire que graphiquement, ça tue la gueule (à condition d'être perméable au style...aseptisé toussa...) C'est fluide à pleurer tout à toc, 1680*1050, synchro activé et AA en x4 (qui fonctionne nickel pour une fois) avec un E8400 et une 4850 ... un trés bon portage en somme  ::): 

PS : physx désactivé, ATI staïle

----------


## Say hello

Faut pas un AA plus que 4x sur une réso du genre 1680*1050 pour que ça soit assez perceptible?

Ps: Pour GTA4, je pense pas que ça soit graphique la limitation de puissance qui fait ramouiller, parce que ma 8800gt aurait sifflée avant que j'active la Syncro machin..

pps: Moi ce sera physx activé, "J'me suis fait baiser par nVidia" staiele.

----------


## RUPPY

Ca bouge là en bas...




L'eau au loin n'est pas top par contre...enfin, question de gout

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> C'est malin tu m'a donnay envie de le prendre 
> 
> C'est quoi ta config pour info?


-E6600 3ghz
-2 gigots
-ATI 4850
-pommes de terres
-1680*1050

Voili voilou, par contre je viens de remarquer un truc, les objets sont en réalités très souvent incrusté au décors et donc fixent. Ce qui casse un peu le trip lorsque l'on rentre à pleine vitesse dans un pot de peinture et que celui ne bouge pas à notre passage.

----------


## Thomasorus

Pour ma part il tourne à fond de cale sans PhysX :

Core 2 Duo E8200
3go ram
HD4850 en 1680*1050

----------


## MrBumble

Singin' in the rain :





Liberty City : The Fall of Niko Bellic :






Dead Space avec l'antialiasing forcé via drivers ( pour remplacer l'AF foireux d'EA ) ainsi que l'anisio forcé en 16X :

----------


## Greg.

HL2 que je viens de finir :

Ca a quand même de beaux restes non?

----------


## RUPPY

C'est vrai qu'il vieilli bien le papy  ::rolleyes::

----------


## bixente

Le source engine a encore de beaux jours devant lui  :;): .

----------


## Skouatteur

Bah c'est pas parce qu'il change pas de nom qu'il évolue pas, regardez L4D... :attachédepresse:

----------


## Morgoth

Tu aurais pu mettre un peu d'AA. :Lourd:
Et encore, avec FakeFactory, ça devient...  ::o: 

http://halflife2.filefront.com/screenshots/File/96843/6
http://halflife2.filefront.com/screenshots/File/96843/1
http://halflife2.filefront.com/screenshots/File/96843/7

----------


## Gobelin

Je suis le seul à ne pas du tout accrocher aux screens de Mirror's Edge ?

Je trouve ça simpliste et sans âme.
Mais peut être est ce un peu différent in-game ?

----------


## Thomasorus

Gobelin : c'est loin d'être simpliste dans le fond, et si ça fait sans âme c'est juste fait exprès. Tu es dans une ville où les gens ont laissé tomber leur liberté pour la sécurité et l'administratif, donc pas une crotte de pigeon ne traine, pas un clodo, pas un roumain, les bâtiments un peu tristes ont été peints sans doute pour faire style youpi c'est gai cache misère.

----------


## MrBumble

Juste pour le plaisir d'avoir pu troller la frontpage de Mario Strikers Charged avec un pote au bout de 4 heures d'effort, 49 victoires, 11 défaites :



 :B): Chibre FTW !

----------


## Ash

> Je suis le seul à ne pas du tout accrocher aux screens de Mirror's Edge ?
> 
> Je trouve ça simpliste et sans âme.
> Mais peut être est ce un peu différent in-game ?


Le côté ultra aseptisé correspond finalement bien à l'univers du jeu. Mais les effets de lumière animent vachement bien le tout, et parfois tu traverses des places ou des grandes pièces en intérieur carrément maguenifik. Visuellement, ce jeu est une vraie claque, et fluide en plus (pas comme certains...)

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Chibre FTW !


 ::o: 
Excellent !  :;):

----------


## RUPPY

> Le côté ultra aseptisé correspond finalement bien à l'univers du jeu. Mais les effets de lumière animent vachement bien le tout, et parfois tu traverses des places ou des grandes pièces en intérieur carrément maguenifik. Visuellement, ce jeu est une vraie claque, et fluide en plus (pas comme certains...)


Je plussois, la jeu est magnifique mais il manque un truc de taille pour que le tableau soit complet : la physique. Ne venez avec votre physX svp  :<_<:  je ne parle pas des rideaux de douche ou du pq qui flotte au vent, je parle d'éléments déplaçables ou destructibles cohérents. Exemple : les pots de peinture ou les cagettes qui sont splittés au sol, etc...

Pour info, j'aime beaucoup le jeu mais ce point est clairement à travailler  ::(:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Je plussois, la jeu est magnifique mais il manque un truc de taille pour que le tableau soit complet : la physique. Ne venez avec votre physX svp  je ne parle pas des rideaux de douche ou du pq qui flotte au vent, je parle d'éléments déplaçables ou destructibles cohérents. Exemple : les pots de peinture ou les cagettes qui sont splittés au sol, etc...
> 
> Pour info, j'aime beaucoup le jeu mais ce point est clairement à travailler


+1. C'est le seul truc qui me choque vraiment d'ailleurs. Le premier pot de peinture à cassé un bon coup mes espoirs mais ca va, je lui pardonne.

----------


## orime

Allez hop, quelques petits screens :

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'sais pas c'est quoi ce MMO, mais ce que vous gagnez avec un mob, il faut 8 ans de jeu sur AoC !

----------


## skyblazer

C'est Guild wars ça, non ?

----------


## orime

Yep.

----------


## JudaGrumme

> J'sais pas c'est quoi ce MMO, mais ce que vous gagnez avec un mob, il faut 8 ans de jeu sur AoC !


Guild Wars à vue de pif.

Edit : Grillé par Skyblazer  ::(:

----------


## Say hello

C'est Nightfall à tout hasard?

(tin j'aurais pas du revendre mon compte, j'avais un super bon El/M avec du bon matos  ::sad:: ... mais bon ça m'a payé mon gpu)

J'hésite à me le racheter, si le prix baisse.

----------


## Aghora

Mais....vous avez tué Brill ?!!

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Aïïïïïeee :



LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEROYYYYYYYY ( screen réussi avant que ça plante )



Je veux la même entrée :



Et une dernière pour la forme :

----------


## Skouatteur

> Mais....vous avez tué Brill ?!!


Mais....tu l'as jamais tuée?!!

----------


## Aghora

> Mais....tu l'as jamais tuée?!!


Non, j'ai essayé une fois on s'est tous fait tuer.

Et sur Internet j'ai lu quelque part qu'alors qu'on est sur le point de la tuer, une vidéo se déclenche où on la voit mettre tout le monde par terre, genre "Ca suffit, cassez vous".

Hum.

----------


## Logan

Sacré building quand même  ::mellow::

----------


## orime

> Mais....vous avez tué Brill ?!!


Ouais et même en Hard mode je l'ai mise par terre.

C'est loin d'être dur, regarde mon Héros Rodeur interruption, Colbaq de la guilde CPC était intérruption et un copain envouteur jouait aussi de l'intérruption.

En 3 minutes c'était bouclé et la grosse Brill a rien vu venir  :B): .

----------


## Ash

> Je plussois, la jeu est magnifique mais il manque un truc de taille pour que le tableau soit complet : la physique. Ne venez avec votre physX svp  je ne parle pas des rideaux de douche ou du pq qui flotte au vent, je parle d'éléments déplaçables ou destructibles cohérents. Exemple : les pots de peinture ou les cagettes qui sont splittés au sol, etc...
> 
> Pour info, j'aime beaucoup le jeu mais ce point est clairement à travailler


J'y fais même pas gaffe, dans la mesure où le propos n'est pas là, je trouve.

----------


## Aghora

> Ouais et même en Hard mode je l'ai mise par terre.
> 
> C'est loin d'être dur, regarde mon Héros Rodeur interruption, Colbaq de la guilde CPC était intérruption et un copain envouteur jouait aussi de l'intérruption.
> 
> En 3 minutes c'était bouclé et la grosse Brill a rien vu venir .


J'étais peut-être pas tombé dans une super équipe aussi  :^_^: , y avait pas foule pour la faire cette mission je me souviens.

Ce qui me surprend le plus, c'est qu'elle soit morte là, avec son cadavre. C'est pas cohérent avec l'histoire puisqu'elle est censée faire des apparitions pour te donner des quêtes.
Et puis il y a ce que j'ai dis plus au dessus.

C'est bizarre tout ça  ::mellow:: .

----------


## RUPPY

> J'y fais même pas gaffe, dans la mesure où le propos n'est pas là, je trouve.


Ben si justement, je trouve que ça renforcerait  la dynamique du jeu...les éléments qui se renversent ne feraient qu'accentuer l'impression de "vitesse". M'enfin, c'était juste histoire de chipoter, ça m'a personnellement interpelé, c'tout  :<_<:

----------


## ElGato

> Ben si justement, je trouve que ça renforcerait  la dynamique du jeu...les éléments qui se renversent ne feraient qu'accentuer l'impression de "vitesse". M'enfin, c'était juste histoire de chipoter, ça m'a personnellement interpelé, c'tout


Je suis assez d'accord, ça manque aussi (malgré le physx machin gros zizi) d"effets de particules tape-à-l'oeil.

Pourtant dans un décor aussi épuré ça aurait sûrement très bien donné, comme dans Max Payne ou surtout FEAR.

----------


## orime

> J'étais peut-être pas tombé dans une super équipe aussi , y avait pas foule pour la faire cette mission je me souviens.
> 
> Ce qui me surprend le plus, c'est qu'elle soit morte là, avec son cadavre. C'est pas cohérent avec l'histoire puisqu'elle est censée faire des apparitions pour te donner des quêtes.
> Et puis il y a ce que j'ai dis plus au dessus.
> 
> C'est bizarre tout ça .


Noob ! c'est l'esprit de Brill qui te donne les quètes  :;): .

----------


## Silver

Petits plaisirs gothiques avec un lance-pieux.  ::): 







C'est old school mais ça détend.

----------


## orime

Painkiller  ::love::  

Un de mes plus grands amours !

----------


## Morgoth

> Painkiller  
> 
> Un de mes plus grands amours !


Pareil !

Il restait UN exemplaire à la Fnac de Reims. J'ai attendu avant de me décider...
Il n'y était plus.

----------


## ElGato

> Pareil !
> 
> Il restait UN exemplaire à la Fnac de Reims. J'ai attendu avant de me décider...
> Il n'y était plus.


Je crois que je l'ai si tu veux, la belle boîte qui se déplie et tout. Je te le fais pour une misère.

:rat:

----------


## Skouatteur

> Non, j'ai essayé une fois on s'est tous fait tuer.


Ben v'là la team de merde  ::P:  je l'ai refait récemment, ils ont VACHEMENT simplifié le truc...

----------


## Morgoth

> Je crois que je l'ai si tu veux, la belle boîte qui se déplie et tout. Je te le fais pour une misère.
> 
> :rat:


Black Édition ?

----------


## herve

salut

Petit délire de gta4:



A trop regardé les affiches sa par en sucette:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

T'as qu'à pas conduire bourré. Cherche pas, t'es alcoolo.

----------


## Ash

> Ben si justement, je trouve que ça renforcerait  la dynamique du jeu...les éléments qui se renversent ne feraient qu'accentuer l'impression de "vitesse". M'enfin, c'était juste histoire de chipoter, ça m'a personnellement interpelé, c'tout


Si ça permet de libérer du calcul pour garder le jeu fluide, qui tourne à merveille sur ma config de pauvre, alors non, le choix de ne pas rajouter de trucs inutiles / futiles me parait juste.

----------


## Say hello

> A trop regardé les affiches sa par en sucette:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/13a...b-7592c397305e


L'affiche c'est pas un easter egg à celle IRL, avec l'anorexique dessus (là elle est assez mince, et anna rex ~ annorexique..)?

----------


## alegria unknown



----------


## RUPPY

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/090...9fbf42bbf6.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8da...b1fa4a7c06.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6e0...d319a18b78.jpg


kékéçé ? ::blink::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

AoC ?

----------


## FUTOMAKI

On dirait Dark & Light...

----------


## loloboy

Scusez-moi d'interrompre. Vous utilisez quoi comme logiciel pour les captures d'écran pendant le jeu ?

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Perso moi c'est xfire, mais il y a aussi fraps. Ou quand j'oublie de les lancer, la bonne vieille touche print screen  ::):

----------


## Logan

Print Screen for ever, puis Ctrl+V dans Paint, puis tof.canardpc :naguy:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Petite partie entre canetons hier. Une chose à dire : le Regulus il est trop beau avec ses ailes activées !



Ok, je suis stunned...


Mais...Ka Me Ha Me....


Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Allez vwr, on va gagnay !


Baston !


Et pour changer, le regulus :

----------


## El_Mariachi²

l'est bien le demigod?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Non il est pourri, nul à chier, honteux !

 ::ninja::

----------


## Shining Shiva

C'est pas ça, Demigod?



Si ça se trouve on a dû la faire au moins 50 fois...

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Juste une dizaine de fois  :;):

----------


## NitroG42

> Si ça permet de libérer du calcul pour garder le jeu fluide, qui tourne à merveille sur ma config de pauvre, alors non, le choix de ne pas rajouter de trucs inutiles / futiles me parait juste.


Ou alors le choix de rajouter une option qui permettrait d'activer ou non la physique sur les objets secondaires comme dans ton les bons jeux depuis 2003, ca serait pas mal aussi.
Par ce que moi, ca me fait un peu mal au cul d'être en 2009, avec le "next-gen", les supercalculateur et tout, et avoir un jeu qui au final n'est qu'une démo technologique pour le bodyawareness et les animations, par ce que le reste, la linéarité, les niveaux, ect, ben ca donne l'impression de jouer à un jeu d'il y a 5 ans.

----------


## Ash

Non.

----------


## NitroG42

> Non.


Si.

----------


## Ash

> Si.


Même pas en rêve.

----------


## NitroG42

> Même pas en rêve.


Mirror's Edge, c'est pas un rêve, c'est un cauchemar.

----------


## Ash

Non.




Au contraire, c'est l'un des rares jeux récents qui m'a fait VRAIMENT fait passer un bon moment, à l'instar de Portal.
Maintenant tu te tais tu as tord. D'abord.







Non mais.

----------


## NitroG42

> Non.
> 
> Au contraire, c'est l'un des rares jeux récents qui m'a fait VRAIMENT fait passer un bon moment, à l'instar de Portal.
> Maintenant tu te tais tu as tord. D'abord.
> 
> 
> Non mais.


Non, j'ai ni tord, ni raison, Mirror's edge, je comprend parfaitement que les ventes du jeu soit minables, si le seul truc bien du jeu, c'est les acrobaties...
Dans le genre, je me suis beaucoup plus amusé sur Assassin's Creed.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

::mellow:: 

Putain...mais BAN QUOI §§

----------


## Ash

En même temps les acrobaties c'est tout le concept du jeu. Mais je peux comprendre que t'ai pas accroché, c'est une expérience hybride. Moi il ne me disait rien, et en fait j'ai marché à fond dans le concept. Bien plus que je ne m'y attendais, et dans ces cas là je ne gratte pas les détails, je me contente d'apprécier l'expérience.

----------


## NitroG42

> En même temps les acrobaties c'est tout le concept du jeu. Mais je peux comprendre que t'ai pas accroché, c'est une expérience hybride. Moi il ne me disait rien, et en fait j'ai marché à fond dans le concept. Bien plus que je ne m'y attendais, et dans ces cas là je ne gratte pas les détails, je me contente d'apprécier l'expérience.


Ben moi, la démo m'avait plu, mais j'ai essayer une partie du jeu complet, et j'accroche beaucoup moins, je sais pas pourquoi...
En fait je crois que y a plein de trucs qui m'énerve, genre la possibilité énorme qu'ils pourraient y avoir dans les niveaux (je parle par rapport au chemin), mais au final y a souvent qu'une seule solution, évidente ou non.
Et des fois c'est carrément n'importe quoi, genre t'arrive en haut d'une rampe, là, le couloir prend à droite, mais en fait non, tu dois te retourner et courir sur le mur pour arriver sur une plateforme...
Enfin bref.
Juste une question pour finir, vous jouez en quel difficulté, et avec le sens urbain ?

----------


## Logan

> Ben moi, la démo m'avait plu, mais j'ai essayer une partie du jeu complet, et j'accroche beaucoup moins, je sais pas pourquoi...


Marrant, moi c'est tout l'inverse. J'ai pas vraiment accroché à la démo, et j'aime bien le jeu complet. Comme quoi, les goûts ...




> Juste une question pour finir, vous jouez en quel difficulté, et avec le sens urbain ?


Je joue en difficulté Prison break avec le 6ème sens de Peter Parker d'activé.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> En même temps les acrobaties c'est tout le concept du jeu. Mais je peux comprendre que t'ai pas accroché, c'est une expérience hybride. Moi il ne me disait rien, et en fait j'ai marché à fond dans le concept. Bien plus que je ne m'y attendais, et dans ces cas là je ne gratte pas les détails, je me contente d'apprécier l'expérience.


D'accord , mais il dure combien de temps ?

----------


## NitroG42

> Je joue en difficulté Prison break avec le 6ème sens de Peter Parker d'activé.


Je peux te donner un coup de pied au cul ?

----------


## Logan

> D'accord , mais il dure combien de temps ?


D'après les gens, environ 5/6 h.

Mais après, chacun voit le truc comme il veux. Par exemple, j'ai adoré Portal qui pourtant se torche en une bonne journée. Idem pour ce Mirror's Edge. Et pourtant, je préfère 10 fois jouer à ces jeux comme çà qu'à de gros jeux qui durent plus longtemps mais qui me marquent moins.

----------


## elpaulo

Sinon vous savez qu'on est sur le topic des screenshots ?

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Non mais c'est pas fini toute ces chamaillerie hum ? Mirror's Edge ne laisse pas indifférent, on a tous notre point de vue dessus, on trouve tous quelque chose à en dire, des qualités comme des défauts. Les pots de peintures sont collés au immeubles, les couleurs font mal aux yeux, le design a pas couté cher, Fatih et pas une top model, le jeu est trop court... Vous savez quoi ? on s'en fout. Le jeu a l'audace de faire quelques chose de différents et c'est vraiment ce qui compte.




En plus c'est le seul jeu ou l'on prend quelqu'un dans ses bras. Enfin mes mains à moi sont pas aussi bien manucurée mais... Enfin vous avez compris hum....  ::ninja::

----------


## clence

> Eplus c'est le seul jeu ou l'on prend quelqu'un dans ses bras. Enfin mes mains à moi sont pas aussi bien manucurée mais... Enfin vous avez compris hum....


Nan y'a le début de l'Episode I aussi... mais là y'a qu'Alyx qui a des bras...

D'ailleurs le body awareness de ce jeu me rend tout chose...surtout quand on ne touche à rien et que Faith commence à se faire les ongles... je me pose des questions...Ca a l'air cool d'être une fille!

----------


## Thomasorus

> Non, j'ai ni tord, ni raison, Mirror's edge, je comprend parfaitement que les ventes du jeu soit minables, si le seul truc bien du jeu, c'est les acrobaties...
> Dans le genre, je me suis beaucoup plus amusé sur Assassin's Creed.


Oh le casual.  ::ninja:: 

/ban Thomasorus

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Petit jeu très sympa et gratuit basé sur le moteur de quake 2. Ca pèse un vingtaine de mega, c'est très court, mais faites le. Vu sur nofrag.

   
   

A télécharger ici (il ne faut PAS quake2) : http://nofrag.com/2009/jan/18/30391/

----------


## alegria unknown

> AoC ?


Yep  ::):

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Pour le moteur de Quake II c'est très fort  ::o:

----------


## alegria unknown

> Petit jeu très sympa et gratuit basé sur le moteur de quake 2. Ca pèse un vingtaine de mega, c'est très court, mais faites le. Vu sur nofrag.


Excellent le chara design  ::wub::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

J'en redemande  ::o:   ::cry::

----------


## Olipro

GROUARG !!
J'ai passé la matinée à renverser mes cartons de vieilleries pour trouver mon CD de quake 2, et là tu dis que ce mod est stand alone ! Monde de merde !

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ouaip, c'est bien un stand alone.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Je suis votre Dieu !  ::XD::

----------


## Darkath

excellent ce jeu, mais y'a bien que 2 mission on est d'accord ?

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Mouais.
Y'en a 10 on va dire.
Mais des fois on me propose des missions que j'avais jamais vu.
Une fois Sanjar Khan m'a envoyé tué un marchand dans les rues de sa ville parce qu'il lui devait du fric et qu'il avait pas envie de le rembourser.
Donc si il faut ya plus de 250 missions ! Mais y'en a que 10 qui tourne en boucle ^^

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Il parlait du jeu au dessus du tiens je pense.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Ha oui , c'est possible.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Petit jeu très sympa et gratuit basé sur le moteur de quake 2. Ca pèse un vingtaine de mega, c'est très court, mais faites le. Vu sur nofrag.
> 
> 
> A télécharger ici (il ne faut PAS quake2) : http://nofrag.com/2009/jan/18/30391/


Ce jeu est juste énorme !
Completement déglingué et original , nerveux et inventif , le coté cinématographique en plus.
J'ai adoré 

Spoiler Alert! 


 la scene du parrain 2 , quand la voiture explose

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ba ouais il est énorme  :B):

----------


## Crusader

Je confirme, super marrant , surtout la course poursuite a la fin , quand la fille a sortis son flingue j'ai cru que je m'étais gourré de sortie

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Les balises spoiler ont été inventées en 1982 par Leopold Spoil pour des raisons peu mystérieuses.

----------


## Flipmode

Spoiler Alert! 


http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=UU7figGXPkg

----------


## Gros Con n°2

La vidéo tournant à 10 fps, sympa le concept  ::ninja::

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Mouais.
> Y'en a 10 on va dire.
> Mais des fois on me propose des missions que j'avais jamais vu.
> Une fois Sanjar Khan m'a envoyé tué un marchand dans les rues de sa ville parce qu'il lui devait du fric et qu'il avait pas envie de le rembourser.
> Donc si il faut ya plus de 250 missions ! Mais y'en a que 10 qui tourne en boucle ^^


Je la connais pas cette mission  ::o: 




> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=UU7figGXPkg


Alors pour l'intégration de vidéos, c'est plutôt la balise youtube que la balise spoiler, à côté.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

J'ai gagné ( voir chat ) ! :

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Voici un jeu sur lequel je débute malgré son âge en raison de sa technicité (je n'étais pas au courant à l'époque) :

Oh ! Mon ennemi !


J'ai beau faire des roulades :


Marcher sur les murs :


Sauter très haut :


Activer la force rage :


Ou la force vitesse :


J'en ai déduit qu'il n'y a pas qu'à Q3 que suis mauvais, y'a aussi Jedi Knight 2 !  ::ninja::   ::|:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Que de souvenir.
Par contre ya quelques problèmes de collisions de sabre laser assez gênants , mais dans l'ensemble , c'est une valeur sure.
J'aimerai bien qu'il en sorte une suite , apres le 3 ou le 4 bien sur

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ah mais j'y avais joué à ce jeu, mais je ne savais pas que y'avait toutes ces techniques  ::huh::  Je tapais en sautant partout quoi  ::ninja::

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Ben moi je savais , mais c'était pas trop utile.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

http://www.own3d.at/watch/cos-%23-shane,10994.html (waow)

http://www.own3d.at/watch/deleatur,11068.html

Tu disais ?

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Je disais que je trouvais ca pas vraiment utile dans la mesure ou mon PC était 2 fois moins fluide a l'époque.
Et puis je savais pas comment faire le coup de faire la pirouette sur soi meme.
Par contre , les sauts je les faisaient , bien sur.
A noter que la taille de certains sauts montre clairement que cette vidéo est tweaké.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ou que les types savent jouer. Ce sont les meilleurs joueurs de jk2 ça, ils connaissent tous les tricks. Et moteur de quake3 inside, il doit y en avoir un paquet sans compter ceux du jeu lui même. Ca ne m'étonnerais pas que ce soit un semblant de strafe jump, ce qui expliquerait la vitesse et la distance. J'ai rajouté une vidéo (celle avec le "waouw" à coté), celle dont je parle.

----------


## eMKa

Sauf que ce n'est pas la version de base du jeu multi, mais un mod plaqué sur les servs joués. Le feeling n'est pas du tout le même, même si là ils maitrisient clairement le jeu  ::):

----------


## Sao

Bons souvenirs JK2. 'Vais le réinstaller pour la peine.

----------


## eMKa

On se fait une partie quand tu veux  :;):

----------


## Sao

Carrément. Faudrait créer un topic dans les Jeux online & réseau si ça en intéresse bien sûr.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Pourquoi pas, comme ça j'apprend  ::): 

Et eMKa, c'est le promod je crois. Ou alors si ça n'existe pas, c'est le jeu de base.

----------


## Steack

Merde alors ! Il y a pas un seul canard pour posté quelque screen de DOW 2  ::siffle::

----------


## eMKa

Je vais créer le topic (le faites pas sinon doublon) dans la soirée. Avec le max d'infos possibles.  :;):

----------


## Olipro

> L'un des meilleurs moments du jeu imo 
> Juste après la bataille sur l'escalier de la forteresse folâtre dans une ambiance lumineuse mauve le tout bercé par la valse des fleurs de Tchaikovsky


Je m'autocite pour preciser que la musique du passage (celui des deux zombis qui dansent, pas les escaliers) met en scene aussi la meilleure musique du jeu
cohen's masterpiece

----------


## Thom'

> Merde alors ! Il y a pas un seul canard pour posté quelque screen de DOW 2


SI !  :B): 


Argh...Blood... ::cry::

----------


## Say hello

Space Marines FTW!!!

----------


## Thom'

> Space Marines FTW!!!


Ouais pour l'instant c'est vraiment ceux que je surkiff  :B):

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Les Dark Angels vaincront !

----------


## FUTOMAKI

C'est tout naze Warmhamère...

----------


## Gros Con n°2

edit: mal lu.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Moi j'ai trouvé ca sympatoche.
Bon , c'est pas un jeu qui déchire tout , mais c'est de l'efficace.
A moins que tu ne parles que de l'univers de Warhammer , et la j'aurai tendance a dire que , a part les cris de guerre , je trouve ca un peu excessif aussi.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ba ouais moi aussi j'ai trouvé ça sympatoche pendant au moins 5 parties.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Je parle bien de l'univers tout droit sorti de l'esprit troué de plomb d'un ancien de la guerre du Viet (et pas forcément d'un faux black...) qui ne pense qu'a la barbaque et des massacres en masse pour poser un drapeau. Aucune poésie, aucune finesse ne se dégage. Seuls la brutalité et la violence des hommes. Je trouve ca totalement désolant.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Moi j'aime la violence  ::ninja:: 

Sof 2 > all  :B): 

Et Berserk > all en lecture  ::P:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Je parle bien de l'univers tout droit sorti de l'esprit troué de plomb d'un ancien de la guerre du Viet (et pas forcément d'un faux black...) qui ne pense qu'a la barbaque et des massacres en masse pour poser un drapeau. Aucune poésie, aucune finesse ne se dégage. Seuls la brutalité et la violence des hommes. Je trouve ca totalement désolant.


C'est tout a fait ca  ::o:

----------


## Thom'

Une autre petite fournée  ::lol::  Univers de merde ou pas le design des mecs est excellent  ::wub:: 

Allo papa tango charlie  ::ninja:: 


Uber !  ::lol::

----------


## Theor

Oh le Dreadnough ( plus du tout sur de l'orthographe  ) !  ::o:

----------


## Steack

> Une autre petite fournée  Univers de merde ou pas le design des mecs est excellent


Merci d'avoir répondu a ma requête  ::lol:: 
Sinon le jeu à l'air bien sympa.
J'attends de le testé pour voir si il sera miens (en même temps il y a Fear 2  ::wub:: ).

----------


## Ghadzoeux

hop :

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Et en mouvement c'est encore plus beau et reposant, bien qu'un peu nauséeux.

----------


## Say hello

What is it?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> hop :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/659...b-8a7eec2f326d


L'interface a l'air agréable à utiliser, on dirait un peu celle de World In Conflict.

----------


## Frypolar

> What is it?


Mirror's Edge dans les égouts après avoir virer le viseur je suppose.

----------


## ElGato

> Mirror's Edge dans les égouts après avoir virer le viseur je suppose.


...Mais ?!

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Mirror's Edge dans les égouts après avoir virer le viseur je suppose.


Oui c'est ca, à la différence que je joue sans viseur.

----------


## Frypolar

> Oui c'est ca, à la différence que je joue sans viseur.


Wabon ? Y a un truc pour le virer dans les options ? J'ai pas fait gaffe  ::|: .

Edit : Ah ben ouais, il y a  ::XD:: .

----------


## Say hello

J'ai pas reconnu, faut dire que je suis pas très loin dans tout ça.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

::cry::   :Emo:

----------


## RUPPY

> J'ai pas reconnu, faut dire que je suis pas très loin dans tout ça.


Moi, je croyais que c'était un screen de Fear 2 ... pas encore eu le temps de tester la demo  ::(: ...et pas encore eu le temps de commencer Mirror Edge  ::(:  pffff...fais chier.. j'aimerai bien à nouveau être un ado ::rolleyes::   ...sans les boutons bien sur

----------


## Skouatteur

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3d8...ff8cd6e289.png


T'aurais du prendre le screen de face, je trouve qu'elle ressemble étrangement à Hillary(ty)...

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> T'aurais du prendre le screen de face, je trouve qu'elle ressemble étrangement à Hillary(ty)...




Spoiler Alert! 


C'est l'une des images de la fin, tu ne la vois pas de face.

----------


## L'invité

C'est quel jeu?
Car celui auquel je uis en train de penser en voyant ça est une énorme bouse... J'espere que j'ai tord.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

GTA 4 un des meilleurs jeux de 2008 sinon le meilleur  ::lol::

----------


## L'invité

Ah ouf.  ::P: 

Je l'ai pas encore fini de mon côté.

----------


## Morgoth

> GTA 4 un des meilleurs jeux de 2008 sinon le meilleur


lol.
Remarque, lorsqu'il fonctionne, je suis prêt à le croire.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> lol.
> Remarque, lorsqu'il fonctionne, je suis prêt à le croire.


CHez moi il n'a jamais planté hein.

----------


## Say hello

Et les framerate hein?! T'y pense à ça?!  :Gerbe:

----------


## touriste

tiens j'aurai dit world in conflict, le coup de la statue de la liberté y fesait penser (notament avec la mission chronométré avec les chars russes autour de la statue :x)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je vous laisse deviner le jeu...

----------


## El_Mariachi²

SAint Row 2!
Et comment dire... On retrouve bien la touche de MetalDestroyer dans les habits de l'héroïne  ::P:

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Tain, j'ai déjà revendu le jeu sans penser à faire une nana. 

Mon avatar était noir, la cinquantaine et chauve.  ::mellow::  Plus près de toi San Andreas, plus près de toiiiii.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Je vous laisse deviner le jeu...


Saints Row 2 et comme par hasard venant de Metal, une péripatéticienne gangsta rap.

----------


## Pluton

Metal, t'es trop fort  ::o: 
Quand on aura un sous-forum dédié aux mods, Metal sera responsable des mods gros seins + string sur tous les jeux.  ::ninja::

----------


## Slayertom

Il y a plus de fringues hot pour les nana que des des fringues normaux pour les mecs dans ce jeux. Je t'avais bien dit qu'il te plairait  :;):

----------


## Hellzed

> tiens j'aurai dit world in conflict, le coup de la statue de la liberté y fesait penser (notament avec la mission chronométré avec les chars russes autour de la statue :x)

----------


## Crusader

Aout 1862 , les troupes fédérés , confiante, lancent l'assaut en direction des troupes  Confédérés dans un lieu qu'on prénommera Bull Run.

Cedar Moutain, au tout début de la bataille, je dirige un modeste peloton renforcé par divers éléments sur ma droite



Un messager vient me donner mes ordres venant du général Jackson, je devrai donc défendre nos positions face a l'assaut imminent des Yankee
Des tirailleurs harcèlent nos positions a gauche, je décide de m'en débarasser avant l'arrivée de l'ennemi. 3 colonnes des troupes de Virginie du Nord essayent de déloger les bleus de cette position.



A gauche, mes 2 pelotons prennent position a la sortie du bois, de facon a etre hauteur et d'accueillir l'ennemi quand il arrivera. Elles ont obligation de tenir cette position, sous peine que mes batteries soient exposés a l'assaut des chiens du nord.


A droite, ma tentative d'assault sur un bataillon isolé se révele un fiasco, le feu de l'artillerie yankee écrase nos hommes a découvert. De plus, le terrain boueux et en pente ne facilite pas l'assaut de nos hommes, encore peu endurant face aux feux ennemis


Le repli est donc décide dans la plus grande confusion et nous laissons sur place un nombre très important d'hommes

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Tada !!



Sens le, mon Tazzer !!!


Un ptit tour de Destruction Derby !


WTF !! Zombies....




Boooum headshot !!

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Combien de FPS maximum ?

----------


## Morgoth

> Boooum headshot !!
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/98c...c4607bbcd8.jpg


Han, GTA3 tout au minimum !  ::o: 
Au moins ça tourne super bien.

Désolé.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Non Morgoth, justement. Ca tourne mal, très.

----------


## Morgoth

> Non Morgoth, justement. Ca tourne mal, très.


Je sais, d'où le Désolé.  ::P:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Combien de FPS maximum ?


30 fps et c'est très très très très très rare.

----------


## Hellzed

Je pensais vraiment pas qu'on pouvait faire pire que GTA IV.

----------


## Gunzen-R

Doit pas non plus y avoir d'Anti-Aliasing, et tout ?

On régresse maintenant  ::(: 

Avant on avait l'AAx18, avec ombres vachement lisses, maintenant, on a Aliasing à foison et ombres pointillistes ou bien droites.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Doit pas non plus y avoir d'Anti-Aliasing, et tout ?
> 
> On régresse maintenant 
> 
> Avant on avait l'AAx18, avec ombres vachement lisses, maintenant, on a Aliasing à foison et ombres pointillistes ou bien droites.


Sur Saints Row 2 l'AA est géré de même que l'AF. C'est juste que j'ai préféré les virer.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Come back des 2 be 3 !! ou des Worlds Apart !! 




Ca va trancher !!


Un pied entre les deux jambes !!


I know Kung fu Fighting ....

----------


## Gunzen-R

> Sur Saints Row 2 l'AA est géré de même que l'AF. C'est juste que j'ai préféré les virer.


Ahh, tu me rassures  ::): 

Mais bon, de l'AA en plus si le jeu tourne pas à 30FPS maxi, ça doit pas être une bonne idée  ::|:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Mais tu joues combien de persos dans le jeu?

----------


## Skouatteur

Un seul, mais tu peux passer chez le chirirgien esthétique quand tu veux.

----------


## Slayertom

Un seul. Mais c'est un jeux ou tu peut tout customiser (les fringues, le physique, les caisses, etc etc).

D'ailleurs j'ai jamais vu dans un jeux autant de possibilité de customisation, ça te permet virtuellement de faire presque tous les personnages que tu desire.
Il y en a même qui arrivent a reproduire des personnages connus avec plus ou moins de succès. Pour ma part j'ai fait le frère jumeaux de Sid Vicious mais en blond.
http://community.saintsrow.com/viewt...st=0&sk=t&sd=a

----------


## deeeg

salut, suis noob sur le forum, je sors mes vieux screens :D

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Tu l'aimes bien ce mod on dirait.

----------


## Boolay

Je trouve le Keanu Reeves assez terrible  ::o:

----------


## Sk-flown

> Je trouve le Keanu Reeves assez terrible


Oui c'est vrai la même (in)expression que pendant 1h30 au cinéma.

----------


## deeeg

> Tu l'aimes bien ce mod on dirait.


yep, ya rien de plus fun, c'est le seul mod où tu profites réellement du jeu en troidé (c'est pas gonflant les jeux ou tu ne décoles pas de plus de 20cm du sol?), ça t'oblige à connaitre les caches vicelardes et les positions les plus hardues sur une grosse quantité de maps  ::):

----------


## Gros Con n°2

T'as pas joué à Ballmen toi. C'est Ballmen le seul mod où tu profites réellement de la 3d.

 :Gerbe:

----------


## Crusader

Promenons nous dans les bois


Meme si le loup est juste la


Y'a pas a dire, l'Ukraine en 44 c'est pas de tout repos

----------


## Ataxia

J'ai réinstallé Red Orchestra, c'est du pur bonheur. C'est vraiment le gameplay qye je recherchais dans un battlefield ou un DoD. Un jeu où l'on doit capturer des objectifs, mais avec des combats crédibles, pas des soldats suicidaires qui sautillent et qui se mettent sur la gueule à 5 mètre de distance.

Bref, des défenses acharnées, des assauts suicidaires, on court sous l'artillerie, on rampe sous les rafales de MG, on flippe sa maman quand on croise un blindé, on se bat à la grenade dans les appartements, et tout ça en teamplay sur des serveurs 50 joueurs... ::wub:: 







Bon, c'est assez moche, les animations craignent, pas de gestion de la physique... Si tout cela était corrigé, RO serait le Best.FPS multiplayer.Ever.

Tripwire, je crois en toi.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Tripware bosse actuellement sur un jeu. Ro2 avec Unreal Engine 3 ?  :;):

----------


## Crusader

J'ai jamais accroché a Red Orchestra, ca a le cul entre 2 chaises, entre le réalisme(distance de tir,iron sight, environnements et armes) et l'arcade(sprint, précision, nombre de joueurs, objectifs)

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> et l'arcade(sprint, précision, nombre de joueurs, objectifs)


Euh ?

----------


## Sylvine

Moi aussi j'ai trouvé Red Orchestra assez chiant.
Les objectifs sont trop basiques et pas assez mis en avant.

Autant j'arrive à supporter de la simple capture de points sur BF2, autant sur RO j'ai trouvé ça très ennuyeux.

----------


## Morgoth

lol.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Les objectifs sont trop basiques et pas assez mis en avant.


Euh ?

----------


## Crusader

> Euh ?


JE sait que tu kiffe ce jeu, mais perso j'accroche pas, pour du réalisme je joue a Arma, pour du truc a objectif a tf 2 ou battlefield, mais un truc entre les 2 j'accroche pas du tout.

Autant sur un truc persistant style WW2 online ca passe mais la ::mellow::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Crusader aime pas ce jeu car y'a pas de parallax mapping  :B): 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> Euh ?


 Ba tu peux dire "euh" tant que tu veux, j'ai pas trouvé ça super interessant.
Les parties que j'ai faites se resumaient à avancer, tuer et mourir ad vitam eternam.

J'avais vraiment pas trouvé ça super passionant.




> JE sait que tu kiffe ce jeu, mais perso j'accroche pas, pour du réalisme je joue a Arma, pour du truc a objectif a tf 2 ou battlefield, mais un truc entre les 2 j'accroche pas du tout.
> 
> 
> 
> Autant sur un truc persistant style WW2 online ca passe mais la


Voilà, pareil.
(bon, sauf que j'ai vraiment pas accroché à WWII online à cause de la maniabilité encore pire qu'OFP  ::P: h34r ::): 

WWII Online avec le fealing de RO, j'achete de suite.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Ba tu peux dire "euh" tant que tu veux, j'ai pas trouvé ça super interessant.
> Les parties que j'ai faites se resumaient à avancer, tuer et mourir ad vitam eternam.
> 
> J'avais vraiment pas trouvé ça super passionant.


Alors "euh" ça voulait dire "est ce que tu veux préciser ta pensée?" (pareil pour Crusader: genre "sprint", ça veut dire quoi, on peut pas assez sprinter ?)
Tu voulais quoi d'autre que avancer, tuer et mourir ?
(quoi que le but, c'est tuer, avancer, pas mourir, mais bon...)

----------


## Slayertom

J'ai pas non plus accroché a RO pour toutes les raisons qui ont été exposé par certains (et d'autres). J'espère par contre que RO2 sera réussi (si un jour il sort) car je pense qu'avec quelques modifications de gameplay on doit pouvoir avoir un jeux grandiose.

En attendant si je veux un bon mix entre Arma et BF2, je joue a Project Reality  (dont la nouvelle version viens juste de sortir).

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Je l'attendais celle là  ::ninja::

----------


## J-D

Mais non Red orchestra c'est bien. Le CTF c'est l'essence même de la guerre. Et les combats de chars sont pas si mal...( :Emo: pas-tapay-crusader)

----------


## Hellzed



----------


## Erkin_

Il n'y a pas d'objectifs dans BF 2 (capture de points) et TF2 (capture de points, ctf,  playload).

RO aussi c'est de la capture de points avec parfois des objectifs secondaires (détruire tel truc, etc).

Donc à ce stade, avancer, tuer et mourir, ça résume la plupart des FPS.

Mais RO est un chef d'oeuvre grâce à son gameplay révolutionaire, son ambiance d'enfer et son réalisme (et les armes, je n'ai jamais pris autant plaisir à manipuler des armes que dans RO) !
Apres il est certains que si le réalisme n'est pas votre tasse de thé, vous n'allez guère aimer RO  ::): .

Ah et pour avoir du FPS avec des objectifs, faut jouer à ET/ETQW !

----------


## NitroG42

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d00...7e39a0118e.jpg


"Mais Gabe, qu'est ce que tu fous là, tu t'es trompé de jeu !"

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Tiens ! Un déçu de F.E.A.R 2 !  :^_^:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Et les combats de chars sont pas si mal...(pas-tapay-crusader)


Mouais... Enfin même avec l'AB mutator, ça donne des résultats assez bizarres. M'enfin, c'est quand même la façon la plus facile de faire joujou online avec des gros machins sur chenille qui font boom (et puis, buter un mec à 1200 metres sans visuel avec la coax du  tank = priceless  :Cigare:  )

----------


## Sylvine

> Alors "euh" ça voulait dire "est ce que tu veux préciser ta pensée?"
> Tu voulais quoi d'autre que avancer, tuer et mourir ?
> (quoi que le but, c'est tuer, avancer, pas mourir, mais bon...)


 Voir mon edit plus haut.

En gros dans un bon vieux BF2, je me sens plus impliqué dans la strategie globale de mon équipe, avec le commandeur, les esquades et la ligne de front qui évolue avec les points qu'on capture.

Un autre jeu que j'ai adoré c'est l'addon du premier CoD.
Se faire de l'assaut de base à 64 à Foy, c'est juste magique.
Avec l'assaut blindé qui va d'abord faire exploser les bunkers, ensuite l'infantrie qui arrive à pied ou en jeep et qui va poser les explosifs. Pendant ce temps des mecs restent à la base et defendent au 88. 
Et au milieu, pleins de petits combats de rue, une MG34 dans une maison en ruine qui bloque l'avancé, paf, un Sherman arrive et règle le problème à  coup de 75mm, le Sherman explose, un schleu était planqué dans l'église avec un Panzerschreck...
Vous allez me dire qu'on peu plus ou moins faire la même chose dans RO, mais là les objectifs sont vraiment au centre du jeu. Quand on avance, on a qu'une idée en tête, faire péter ces putains de bunkers.

Dans RO j'ai plus l'impression que c'est sa propre survie, et le nombre de frag qu'on fait qui rentre en jeu.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> Apres il est certains que si le réalisme n'est pas votre tasse de thé, vous n'allez guère aimer RO .
> 
> Ah et pour avoir du FPS avec des objectifs, faut jouer à ET/ETQW !


Je crois que Crusader et Slayertom haissent le réalisme, mais vraiment hein !  ::ninja::   ::P: 

Mais pluzun pour ET/ETQW quand même.

----------


## Crusader

> Crusader aime pas ce jeu car y'a pas de parallax mapping


C'est quoi ce truc?




> Mais non Red orchestra c'est bien. Le CTF c'est l'essence même de la guerre. Et les combats de chars sont pas si mal...(pas-tapay-crusader)
> 
> http://www.39-45strategie.com/upload...52ddd7.jpg.jpg


Ouais sauf que les combats de char dans Ro se font a la fps style, tu sent aucune inertie, pas de passage de vitesse, de possibilité de caler, de palonnier, de poste de commandement .
Bref sans ca enleve pas mal de saveur quand meme.
Après je comprend parfaitement qu'on puisse l'aimer, ca doit etre exellent pour ceux qu'accroche



Sinon Slayertom il a l'air exellent ton mod ::wub:: 




> Il n'y a pas d'objectifs dans BF 2 (capture de points) et TF2 (capture de points, ctf, playload).
> 
> RO aussi c'est de la capture de points avec parfois des objectifs secondaires (détruire tel truc, etc).
> 
> Donc à ce stade, avancer, tuer et mourir, ça résume la plupart des FPS.
> 
> Mais RO est un chef d'oeuvre grâce à son gameplay révolutionaire, son ambiance d'enfer et son réalisme (et les armes, je n'ai jamais pris autant plaisir à manipuler des armes que dans RO) !
> Apres il est certains que si le réalisme n'est pas votre tasse de thé, vous n'allez guère aimer RO .
> 
> Ah et pour avoir du FPS avec des objectifs, faut jouer à ET/ETQW !


Eux j'adore le réalisme ( je joue a Armed, Lock On, Il 2 et autres simus) mais j'adhère pas a Ro. C'est pas non plus très réaliste RO

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ba Slayertom me harcelait à chaque fois jours et nuits, voire même par téléphone ( ::P: ) pour que je le teste ce Project reality, mais j'ai pas trouvé de personne ne jouant plus à Bf2 voulant me lâcher sa clé pour y tester  :Emo: 

Quant au parallax mapping et tout ça, j'avais envie de te vanner sur le fait que tu ne jouais à des jeux seulement s'ils avaient une technique de fou, mais ça a raté  ::ninja::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Eux j'adore le réalisme ( je joue a Armed, Lock On, Il 2 et autres simus) mais j'adhère pas a Ro. C'est pas non plus très réaliste RO


Je suis d'accord, RO c'est pas super réaliste (on est bloqué par des murets de 1 m, quand même...Et j'ai déja vu des chars rebondir comme s'ils n'avaient pas de masse).
Ce que j'ai pas compris, c'est ça : "sprint, précision, nombre de joueurs, objectifs" : tu peux préciser ?

----------


## Crusader

> Je suis d'accord, RO c'est pas super réaliste (on est bloqué par des murets de 1 m, quand même...).
> Ce que j'ai pas compris, c'est ça : "sprint, précision, nombre de joueurs, objectifs" : tu peux préciser ?


Ba le sprint c'est inspiré des jeux d'arcade, précision idem, les armes sont bien trop précises, l'effet de tremblement est minime, nombre de joueurs c'est a dire asse limités et pas d'ia donc pas de coop, et objectifs ben objectifs typique des fps team play de steam quoi, aucune originalité

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ce que j'ai trouvé pas du tout réaliste dans RO, c'est le fait de pouvoir à nouveau courir 5 secondes après avoir pris un pruneau de kar98 dans la jambe. Ca m'a toujours surpris ça.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Ba le sprint c'est inspiré des jeux d'arcade


?
T'as jamais couru dans la vie ? Sisi, ça existe, c'est pas qu'un truc de jeux vidéo... 




> précision idem, les armes sont bien trop précises


?! C'est plutôt le contraire... Tout le monde se plaint du G43 et surtout du G43 scoped...




> l'effet de tremblement est minime


Quel effet de tremblement ?




> nombre de joueurs c'est a dire asse limités et pas d'ia donc pas de coop, et objectifs ben objectifs typique des fps team play de steam quoi, aucune originalité


Comprends rien du tout en fait... 
50 c'est pas assez ?
PAs de coop ? C'est un jeu online, y'a que ça  ::mellow:: 
Ben les objectifs, c'est la guerre, alors je vois pas trop mis à part "capturez cette zone et détruisez ce canon" ce que ça peut être...  ::mellow:: 
Et je vois pas trop ce qu'est un FPS team play de steam ...  ::mellow::

----------


## elpaulo

Les admins ne peuvent pas autoriser uniquement le post d'image dans ce topic ? Parce que ca part au débat naze un peu trop vite ici.

----------


## Sylvine

> Les admins ne peuvent pas autoriser uniquement le post d'image dans ce topic ? Parce que ca part au débat naze un peu trop vite ici.


 Je trouve pas le debat naze, mais c'est vrai qu'on est completement HS.

----------


## Silver

Le repos du guerrier


Si j'aurais su...


A mort les gueux ! (1 contre 60  ::P: )


Oh c'est beau ! (test du Panoramic Mod)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Assommé par un coup de tazzer !


Le coup de pied de la mort qui tue 


Ca va flamber sévère !


Home Sweet Home


Freeze ! You're under arrest !


Tu le sens hein

----------


## Steack

C'est trop propre chez toi, j'aime pas  ::ninja::

----------


## L'invité

Ta maison c'est très....toi.  ::P:

----------


## Kahn Lusth



----------


## theo_le_zombie

> A mort les gueux ! (1 contre 60 )
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c01...21fe74710c.jpg


J'adore massacrer du fermier dans ce jeu , la lame rentre comme un couteau chauffé a blanc dans du beurre  :;):

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ouais enfin sur la photo je crois qu'il est mort à plus ou moins long terme.

----------


## deeeg

> T'as pas joué à Ballmen toi. C'est Ballmen le seul mod où tu profites réellement de la 3d.


j'ai vu une vidéo, c'est amusant pile comme j'aime, ils exploitent bien le moteur et tout, mais les flingues craignent, il n'y a pas de téléporteur et je n'ai pas HL².. :D

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Il faut hl2:dm, qui est gratuit sur le site ati/nvidia  :;): 

Et oui, les flingues sont spéciaux on va dire. En revanche y'a personne. Le seul serveur était le mien.

----------


## PouSSe-MouSSe

Gnié ? Saints Row était pas censé sortir le 2 février ?
Comment il se fesse que tu l'ailles ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Gnié ? Saints Row était pas censé sortir le 2 février ?
> Comment il se fesse que tu l'ailles ?


Parce que le jeu est sorti le 23 Janvier !! (FNAC)

----------


## PouSSe-MouSSe

Ah ouais.
42 coins sur amazon. J'ésuite.

Sur tes screens le jeu a pas l'air si moche, les communistes auraient menti ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ah ouais.
> 42 coins sur amazon. J'ésuite.
> 
> Sur tes screens le jeu a pas l'air si moche, les communistes auraient menti ?


Si je dois comparer avec GTA IV, Saints Row 2 est très très pauvre visuellement. Ce qui fait le charme de SR2 est tout autre notamment le côté uber second degrés. Maintenant, je te préviens, le portage est super merdique à savoir que mon dual core est à 100% en utilisation et que ma 8800 GTX ne peut pas faire grand chose en terme de fluidité.

Le jeu tourne à 10 fps en moyenne. Et j'ai remarqué un gros memory leak qui entraine une chute catastrophique du framerate. Le seul moyen de jouer plus ou moins bien (à condition de supporter de jouer avec une fluidité catastrophique), c'est de virer tous les effets relatifs aux éclairages et ombrages voir même des effets de blur.

----------


## Ash

Je sais pas comment t'arrive à tenir plus de 5 minutes dans ces conditions.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

C'est clair  ::mellow::

----------


## PouSSe-MouSSe

Moi j'ai un Core 2 Quad Q9550 et une HD 4850. Je peux m'attendre à mieux ?

Je suppose que ya pas de démo pour tester ?  :<_<:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Je sais pas comment t'arrive à tenir plus de 5 minutes dans ces conditions.



L'habitude de jouer à Quake 2, Jedi Knight, Outcast à l'époque avec un framerate lamentable. Lorsqu'on sait qu'à l'époque, on avait pas une fluidité exemplaire non plus (limite entre 20 à 30 fps), je me suis habitué même si le cas de Saints Row 2 est extremement genant dans les passage en véhicule.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Non, tu n'auras guère mieux apparemment. Attends un patch je pense.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Moi j'ai un Core 2 Quad Q9550 et une HD 4850. Je peux m'attendre à mieux ?
> 
> Je suppose que ya pas de démo pour tester ?


Sur le forum officiel, un gars jouait sur un Core 2 Quad QX9x00 avec une 8800 GTS et 8 Go ram et tout était hyper fluide en 1920*1080 (30 fps constant tout à donf).


Soit, les 8 Go lui sauve la vie, soit le fait d'avoir un Quad core l'aide énormément. Celà dit, un patch arrive très bientot d'après Volition. J'attends avec impatience. Maintenant, me reste à mettre à jour mes drivers juste pour voir si j'ai une quelconque amélioration.

Ah dernière chose, vous ne pourrez pas revendre le jeu une fois installer, il sera lié à votre compte Steam.

----------


## PouSSe-MouSSe

> Sur le forum officiel, un gars jouait sur un Core 2 Quad QX9x00 avec une 8800 GTS et 8 Go ram et tout était hyper fluide en 1920*1080 (30 fps constant tout à donf).
> 
> 
> Soit, les 8 Go lui sauve la vie, soit le fait d'avoir un Quad core l'aide énormément. Celà dit, un patch arrive très bientot d'après Volition. J'attends avec impatience. Maintenant, me reste à mettre à jour mes drivers juste pour voir si j'ai une quelconque amélioration.
> 
> Ah dernière chose, vous ne pourrez pas revendre le jeu une fois installer, il sera lié à votre compte Steam.


C'est quoi cette histoire de Steam  ::blink::

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

::mellow:: 

Il file pas la peste ou le choléra ce jeu aussi ?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Il paraitrait que de la poudre blanche a été trouvée dans une boîte du jeu. Et apparemment, ce ne serait pas de la coke. On l'a bien dit, le jeu pc meurt, mais tue aussi.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est quoi cette histoire de Steam


Le jeu nécessite obligatoirement la plateforme Steam pour s'installer et déverrouiller le jeu (comme Half Life 2 quoi). Que tu possède la version boite vendu au commerce où que tu l'achète sur Steam. Et qui dit Steam, dit compte à créer (pour les nouveaux).

Sile jeu semble t'emballer, je te recommande très très fortement de le prendre sur consoles. Au moins, le risque de fluidité est moins problématique. Je regrette vraiment sachant que j'étais particulièrement au courant du portage mais je ne m'attendais vraiment pas à pire. Je n'ai pas pu voir le résultat de GTA IV PC, vu que j'ai déjà le jeu sur X360. Donc, pas moyen de savoir si c'était correcte (du moins pour moi).

----------


## PouSSe-MouSSe

> Le jeu nécessite obligatoirement la plateforme Steam pour s'installer et déverrouiller le jeu (comme Half Life 2 quoi). Que tu possède la version boite vendu au commerce où que tu l'achète sur Steam. Et qui dit Steam, dit compte à créer (pour les nouveaux).
> 
> Sile jeu semble t'emballer, je te recommande très très fortement de le prendre sur consoles. Au moins, le risque de fluidité est moins problématique. Je regrette vraiment sachant que j'étais particulièrement au courant du portage mais je ne m'attendais vraiment pas à pire. Je n'ai pas pu voir le résultat de GTA IV PC, vu que j'ai déjà le jeu sur X360. Donc, pas moyen de savoir si c'était correcte (du moins pour moi).


Font chier avec leur steam  ::(: 

Bah sinon j'ai pas de consoles donc pour le coup, je l'ai dans le cul.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

En parlant du loup, il y a une mise à jour du jeu sur Steam qui semble faire quelques dizaines de Mo sans autre précision. Je confirmerai si c'est plus fluide.

----------


## touriste

suffit de creer un compte steam specialement pour le jeu et de le revendre avec (perso j'ai fini le jeu version boite pas souvenir d'avoir eu a le lier a mon compte steam, ils ont pas créé le rockstar social club pour rien)  ::o: 

http://www.clubic.com/patch-jeux-vid...t-auto-iv.html

----------


## Silver

Il y a de moins en moins d'images par page ici.  ::P: 

Quelques images embarquées :



Et bim !


En fait la vue subjective c'est bien aussi.  :Cigare:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

En fait si j'aimais un peu plus l'heroic fantasy  je jouerais peut être a Mount & Blade.




T'en fait pas je vais pas te rater cette fois !

----------


## le faucheur

> En fait si j'aimais un peu plus l'heroic fantasy  je jouerais peut être a Mount & Blade.


C'est pas du tout de l'heroic fantasy Mount and Blade.

----------


## Ash

> L'habitude de jouer à Quake 2, Jedi Knight, Outcast à l'époque avec un framerate lamentable. Lorsqu'on sait qu'à l'époque, on avait pas une fluidité exemplaire non plus (limite entre 20 à 30 fps), je me suis habitué même si le cas de Saints Row 2 est extremement genant dans les passage en véhicule.


Mais comment tu fais pour viser ? Avec GTA4, c'est tellement saccadé (surtout pour les gunfights, le reste du temps c'est supportable) que ma souris n'arrive pas à viser quoi que ce soit de précis, je suis obligé de tirer dans le tas. Mais quand je vois ta video, je me demande comment tu fais pour garder ton calme.

----------


## Sylvine

> En fait si j'aimais un peu plus l'heroic fantasy je jouerais peut être a Mount & Blade.


 Je deteste l'heroic fantasy et j'aime bien M&B.

Sûrement parce que c'est pas de l'heroic fantasy d'ailleurs, c'est juste un jeu moyenageu.


N'empeche faut avouer qu'avec ces conneries de WoW et consort, dès qu'on voit des épées et des mecs en armure on s'imagine qu'ils vont balancer des boules de feu sur des nains verts avec des grandes oreilles.

----------


## Serra

> _GTA4 à la roquette..._


Jolie faute de françois dans le sous-titre, btw...  :<_<:

----------


## Nibher

> Jolie faute de françois dans le sous-titre, btw...


Laquelle  ::huh::

----------


## Azen

> Laquelle


C'est toi qui vas.

----------


## Nibher

> C'est toi qui vas.


Bah c'est correct  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Bah c'est correct


Exact c'est *vas*. Bande de tarlouses.  :B):

----------


## kayl257

Non c'est va!
Impératif présent

----------


## Sao

Seulement pour les verbes du premier groupe.

----------


## Morgoth

C'est Va !
Et Vas-y !
Voilà.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Non c'est va!
> Impératif présent


Ouep tu as raison. (J'ai était trahis par la femme que j'aime(que j'aimais du coup)... S*****  :<_<: )

----------


## Nibher

> Non c'est va!
> Impératif présent


Où est-ce que vous voyez de l'impératif :dtcproof: ? Et les mecs je sais bien que le français c'est pas toujours facile mais là c'est du présent tout ce qu'il y a de + simple.

Parce que d'après vous on dirait "C'est moi qui va"  ::w00t::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> C'est pas de l'impératif bande de tanches.
> Donc d'après vous on dit "C'est moi qui va"


Ouep tu as raison en fait. ........ Je ne sais plus qui je suis.

----------


## Aghora



----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est *DÉFINITIF* C'est* VAS* . Le doute n'est plus permis c'est du présent.

----------


## Nibher

> http://www.ambafrance-ma.org/efmaroc...escherelle.jpg


C'est quel jeu ?

----------


## Skouatteur

Le sujet c'est qui, pas toi.

----------


## Serra

> C'est *DÉFINITIF* C'est* VAS* . Le doute n'est plus permis c'est du présent.


Oui, vrai, mes confuses.

Nan mais en fait je sais pas mais j'ai cru lire une phrase du genre "*il* *vas* morfler...".


Me demandez pas pourquoi...  ::wacko::

----------


## Nibher

> Le sujet c'est qui, pas toi.


N'importe quoi.

Donc on dit "C'est moi qui va attendre"  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Skouatteur

> N'importe quoi.
> 
> Donc on dit "C'est moi qui va attendre"


Exactement.
:mauvaisefoi:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Le sujet c'est qui, pas toi.


 :^_^: Non tu viens de dire une grosse bêtise mon ami, donc "qui" tu le considère comment ? Comme masculin ? Féminin ? Pluriel ? Féminin pluriel ou masculin pluriel ?
"Qui" c'est un pronom relatif. Tu fait comment pour le conjuguer avec le verbe ?  ::P:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ptain les gars zetes nuls en grammaire... L'expression "c'est ... qui ..." sert à insister sur le sujet. Qui étant le sujet, prend la même personne que le sujet auquel il se rapporte càd Toi. Donc c'est *vas*. 

Si on reformule la phrase pour vérifier: Tu vas apprendre. 

Alors pigé bande de moules? Ils vous ont servi à quoi les cours de CM1 bordayl §§§

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ils vous ont servi à quoi les cours de CM1 bordayl §§§


A me battre avec mes "camarades".

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> A me battre avec mes "camarades".


Moi aussi mais jamais pendant les cours§

----------


## orime

4H pour conjuguer correctement un verbe.

Bon sinon : 

rien de moins qu'un Dieu en boss final

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Moi aussi mais jamais pendant les cours§


Avec deux types qui marchaient à quatre pattes sous les tables, la prof qui leur couraient après, et ma voisine qui m'étranglait avec mon col ... J'ai appris la conjugaison plus tard vois tu   ::P:

----------


## Silver

> En fait si j'aimais un peu plus l'heroic fantasy  je jouerais peut être a Mount & Blade.


Ce n'est pas de l'heroic fantasy Mount&Blade...  ::(: 





... M&B c'est Star Wars avec des orques.  ::lol::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Effectivement ça pouvait poser problème.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

::XD:: 

Mariachi nous sommes reparti pour 4h de conjugaison merci...

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Hein? C'est le o que j'ai oublié?

----------


## Frite

Bienvenue sur "le topic des screenshots et de la conjugaison".

----------


## FUTOMAKI

2ème essai.



Vous avez 30 minutes pour trouver toutes les fautes dans ce screen.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

J'aime bien le clin d'oeil à Brucie  :^_^:

----------


## Boolay

Y a pas de faute  ::P:

----------


## Frite

Bah, vous êtes pas tombés sur le mod hot coffee avec Brucie ??

----------


## Pierronamix

> J'aime bien le clin d'oeil à Brucie


Logique vu que 

Spoiler Alert! 


c'est lui qui a créer le profil. d'où le "I don't like funny balls"

.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

"N'aime pas : Les couilles bizarres."

Collector.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Y a pas de faute


30 minutes de retard.  ::o:

----------


## Boolay

Mon réveil a pas sonné  ::ninja::

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Ce n'est pas de l'heroic fantasy Mount&Blade... 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e5a...a44017b20d.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/704...9e3fe17bd6.jpg
> 
> ... M&B c'est Star Wars avec des orques.


Moches...

Franchement y'a de tout étant donné qu'il existe une kyrielle de mod qui s'installent hyper facilement et se lance comme si c'était des extension du jeu.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Oooh, que cay jolie...


Allez meurt...


Erf, erf, peux plus respirer

----------


## Thomasorus

Metal iz back !  ::ninja:: 

C'est quoi ce jeu ? ::mellow::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Metal iz back ! 
> 
> C'est quoi ce jeu ?


Saints Row 2 (si tu suivais un peu le topic (enfin les 3 dernières pages  ::P:  ))

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Je sais pas comment tu fais, peut-être les gambettes de ta meuf pixélisée mais faut en avoir dans le pantalon pour jouer à un truc qui dépasse pas les 25 ips...

Au bout de 5 minutes de jeu perso c'était fini  ::P: .

----------


## FUTOMAKI

C'est malheureusement un peu limité dans l'exploration, mais que celui qui ne trouve pas ca époustouflant aille se pendre.

----------


## skyblazer

ouatce zat ? On dirait Mirrors' Edge dans le choix des couleurs.

----------


## Say hello

C'est ME!

----------


## Ash_Crow

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e71...22b24affb4.png
> 
> C'est malheureusement un peu limité dans l'exploration, mais que celui qui ne trouve pas ca époustouflant aille se pendre.


Tu y as joué  ::o: 

Je croyais qu'il sortait que demain ?




> Moches...


Ben, c'est des orcs, c'est normal qu'ils soient moches.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e71...22b24affb4.png
> 
> C'est malheureusement un peu limité dans l'exploration, mais que celui qui ne trouve pas ca époustouflant aille se pendre.


C'est juste un ensemble de planches qui tiennent dans les airs.
Le moteur rend le tout joli.

Par contre , si ya un truc que j'aime beaucoup dans ce jeu , c'est les tableaux , certains sont magnifiques.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Tu y as joué 
> Je croyais qu'il sortait que demain ?


Un certain Choum a eu la gentillesse de l'uploadé sur le topic.  :;):

----------


## Ash_Crow

Warez, ban.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Meuh non, après tout c'est EA on va pas se priver.  ::ninja::

----------


## Greg.

Oui oui ce que vous voyez dans le ciel ce sont bien des arbres...  :<_<: 



Je mise sur le rendu rose pour le prochain addon !  ::P:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Oui oui ce que vous voyez dans le ciel ce sont bien des arbres...


Meuh non c'est une aurore boréale  ::ninja::

----------


## Hellzed

> Un certain Choum a eu la gentillesse de l'uploadé sur le topic.


Je capte pas,j'ai fini ME et j'ai pas rencontré ça.  :B):

----------


## Ash_Crow

C'est tiré de la mini-extension qui sort demain (sauf pour les vilains pirates et les pigeons du EA store manifestement)

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Ben, c'est des orcs, c'est normal qu'ils soient moches.


Des orcs? On dirait des elfes teints en vert.

----------


## Pierronamix

> C'est tiré de la mini-extension qui sort demain (sauf pour les vilains pirates et les pigeons du EA store manifestement)


http://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/2009/0...ge-retarde.htm

Ou pas finalement.

----------


## Sylvine

Autant je suis pas tellement pour le piratage en temps normal, autant pour leur mini packs à 2 balles je trouve ça parfaitement justifié.
Comme ça ils arreteront assez vite avec ces idées de merde, ce qui peut avoir 2 repercutions: soit ils ne sortent plus de contenu additionel sur PC, soit ils le sortent gratuit.
Dans le pire des cas on perd un truc que de toute façon on aurait pas payé.

----------


## edenwars

Les mains en l'air !!

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais ca me rappelle une jaquette de Led Zep.

----------


## Slayertom

J'avais pas encore participé alors que j'aime beaucoup ce topic. Voici donc des screenshot d'un 8 vs 8 sur la beta de Mens of war que je viens juste de faire.

*Mon petit soldat anti tank qui affronte bravement un gros tank anglais*


*et voila le resultat* 


*Combat longue distance entre mon STUG IV et un Sherman au loin* 


*L'ennemi a pris d'assaut ce village et a éliminé nos faibles défenses, mais notre contre attaque arrive ! Un Tigre allie commence a canarder ce bâtiment remplit de British pendant que mon infanterie d'élite court se mettre a l'abri derrière le petit muret*

----------


## Slayertom

*Il reste moins de 2 minutes 30 et l'assaut final a commencé sur les dernières positions tenu par les Anglais* 



*Et voila c'est la fin d'une des meilleurs partie que j'ai faite sur ce jeux. MAIS PUTAIN QUAND EST CE QU'IL VA SORTIR EN FRANCE ????*

----------


## Logan

Elle est pas vilaine la bougresse  :Bave:  , tout comme le jeu d'ailleurs.



Hoo, elle est toute meugnone, elle est fatiguée. Viens voir tonton Logan  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Elle est pas vilaine la bougresse  , tout comme le jeu d'ailleurs.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cbb...b-4c58ed221902
> 
> 
> Hoo, elle est toute meugnone, elle est fatiguée. Viens voir tonton Logan h34r:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/29d...5-a2518f93a85f


C'est quoi comme jeu ça ?

----------


## Nelfe

> *Il reste moins de 2 minutes 30 et l'assaut final a commencé sur les dernières positions tenu par les Anglais* 
> http://slayertom.free.fr/Mens%20of%2...9-10-24-32.jpg
> http://slayertom.free.fr/Mens%20of%2...9-12-03-71.jpg
> 
> *Et voila c'est la fin d'une des meilleurs partie que j'ai faite sur ce jeux. MAIS PUTAIN QUAND EST CE QU'IL VA SORTIR EN FRANCE ????* 
> http://slayertom.free.fr/Mens%20of%2...9-13-47-09.jpg


Pas mal, ça fait très Company of Heroes.




> Elle est pas vilaine la bougresse  , tout comme le jeu d'ailleurs.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cbb...b-4c58ed221902
> 
> 
> Hoo, elle est toute meugnone, elle est fatiguée. Viens voir tonton Logan h34r:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/29d...5-a2518f93a85f


Drakensang ?

----------


## Logan

> C'est quoi comme jeu ça ?


Fallout 3 moddé.

Ou Drakensang.

 ::P: h34r:

[Edit] Grilled par le cochon de Vinci

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ca ressemble à quel jeu ? Gothic 3 ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Fallout 3 moddé.
> 
> Ou Drakensang.
> 
> 
> 
> [Edit] Grilled par le cochon de Vinci



J'avais comme un doute, je savais même pas qu'il était sortie.

----------


## Logan

> Ca ressemble à quel jeu ? Gothic 3 ?


Y'a de çà ouai (dans le système de caméra toussa), mais en bien plus beau quand même à mon goût.

Et puis la démo est moins buggée que Gothic 3 patché 4 fois  ::siffle:: 




> J'avais comme un doute, je savais même pas qu'il était sortie.


C'est normal que tu ne le saches pas, puisqu'il ne sort que le 6 mars. Un vendredi.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Slayertom

> Pas mal, ça fait très Company of Heroes.


Et pourtant ce jeux ne partage que l'époque avec Company of heroes. Pour le gameplay c'est aussi proche de COH que Syndicate l'est de Command and Conquer.
D'ailleurs j'y retourne de suite un autre 8VS8 va commencer (Japon VS USSR)

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> screens de Mow


Un centurion ? Ta résitance brillance a fait prolonger la guerre ?  :B): 
Le mec en dessous du de celui avec le 'Shreck dans le premier, il a un  Panzerbüchse 39 ?! Ou c'est un pz39 converti en lance grenade ?
En tout cas ça à l'air sympa MoW...

----------


## Slayertom

Snif nos enemis se sont enfuis a la première bataille  ::(:  




> Un centurion ? Ta résitance brillance a fait prolonger la guerre ? 
> Le mec en dessous du de celui avec le 'Shreck dans le premier, il a un  Panzerbüchse 39 ?! Ou c'est un pz39 converti en lance grenade ?
> En tout cas ça à l'air sympa MoW...


Si tu parle de ce screenshot qui a disparut je ne sais pourquoi (surement une mauvaise manip de ma part)

Oui c'est bien un Panzerbüchse 39. C'est d'ailleurs parfois plus efficace qu'un panzershreck dans ce jeux mais assez dur a utiliser car il faut vraiment attendre le bon moment. Rien de tel que cet arme pour decheniller un blindé léger sans le faire exploser alors que le panzershrek c'est plutôt l'inverse BOOM



Concernant le Centurion, dans ce jeux il y a  des tanks qui n'ont pas été mit en service durant la guerre mais c'est un vrai plaisir de les faire exploser et il faut dire que le Centurion est un sacré monstre.

Mais je préfère encore un bon gros TIGRE qui même si il ne tient pas longtemps face un Centurion a vraiment une belle gueule.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> Y'a de çà ouai (dans le système de caméra toussa), mais en bien plus beau quand même à mon goût.
> 
> Et puis la démo est moins buggée que Gothic 3 patché 4 fois


Non car je ne suis pas un grand fan de rpg mais j'avais beaucoup aimé gothic 3 que j'ai arreté en raison des bugs.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Oui c'est bien un Panzerbüchse 39. C'est d'ailleurs parfois plus efficace qu'un panzershreck dans ce jeux mais assez dur a utiliser car il faut vraiment attendre le bon moment. Rien de tel que cet arme pour decheniller un blindé léger sans le faire exploser alors que le panzershrek c'est plutôt l'inverse BOOM


Ah pas con, après tu loote le vehicule ?
Je me disais bien, une arme AT avec une pénétration max de 30mm à 100m (et encore, faut toucher un organe vital ou un membre de l'équipage après) en 1945, fallait une raison particulière....

----------


## Slayertom

> Ah pas con, après tu loote le vehicule ?
> Je me disais bien, une arme AT avec une pénétration max de 30mm à 100m (et encore, faut toucher un organe vital ou un membre de l'équipage après) en 1045, fallait une raison particulière....


Vi vi, c'est un des plaisirs du jeux d'ailleurs. Tu neutralise un blindes sans le détruire en tuant l'équipage  ou en le forçant a sortir et s'enfuir (le lance flamme  ::wub:: ) 

Ensuite tu amène tes méccanos, tu répare et tu repart au combat avec un tank ennemis flambant neuf  ::P: 


C'est ce que j'ai fait avec ce Centurion dans cette partie.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> En 1045, fallait une raison particulière....


William the Conqueror's rocket launcher ? :dimos:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> William the Conqueror's rocket launcher ? :dimos:


Lawl...
bon, fixed  :^_^:

----------


## Ash_Crow

Q: What is that?
A: An anti-tank rifle!
Q: Who's ?
A: King William the Conqueror's...
 ::ninja::  (putain, résister à aller poster ça sur le forum de Dimos... gnnn...)

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Ben au XVIIème, on pouvait admirer "le mousquet de Guillaume le Conquérant " dans la Line of Kings de la tour de Londres hein  ::P: 

(accessoirement, en 1095 le roi c'est Guillaume Rufus  ::P:  )

----------


## Ash_Crow

Oui je m'en souviens du mousquet ^^ Bizarrement Dimos n'a pas parlé de l'intégrer à son mod. Et tu avais mis 1045.

----------


## Steack

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/bed1570...d-365be55fcdab


C'est quel jeu ?

----------


## Nelfe

> C'est quel jeu ?


In Real Life je crois.

----------


## Steack

> In Real Life je crois.


Impressionnant  ::P:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> c'est quel jeu ?


Gimp. Un jeu vachement bien, d'autant qu'il marche au boulot quand je m'ennuie, comme tout à l'heure.

----------


## Ash

Je trouve aucune info sur ce jeu (à part le concurrent à toshop). C'est quoi au juste ?

----------


## Ash_Crow

Ben le concurrent à Toshop...

Le photomontage était une private joke avec Sidus. Pour la référence, voir ici : http://forums.taleworlds.net/index.p...830#msg1424830

----------


## Steack

En tout cas c'est vachement bien fichu  ::wub::

----------


## Ash_Crow

Merci mais bon, j'ai juste remplacé "ALLEMAND" par "DE GUILLAUME LE CONQUÉRANT" vite fait, c'est crade et c'est même pas la bonne police...

Edit : pour revenir dans le sujet :

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Oui je m'en souviens du mousquet ^^ Bizarrement Dimos n'a pas parlé de l'intégrer à son mod. Et tu avais mis 1045.


Ouais, je sais pas pourquoi c'est devenu 1095 dans ma tête :/

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Non mais il est si bien que ça ce jeu pour que tout le monde le critique mais y joue ?  ::mellow::  :yconnaitrien:

----------


## Slayertom

Petite soirée coop avec 30 autres gars de toutes nationalités (obligation de parler anglais). Le mod ace et ace island etaient obligatoire et la mission etait sur une ile vraiment grande que je n'avais pas encore essayé (avec des putain de sniper sur les buildings).
Il y avait une trés bonne ambiance et une bonne organisation. Dommage que je doive les abandonner en pleine mission mais il était tard.

----------


## Ghost Line

Je sais même plus où il est, le topic Arma ... à quand la prochaine partie entre canards ?

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Non mais il est si bien que ça ce jeu pour que tout le monde le critique mais y joue ?  :yconnaitrien:


Tu parles de _Fallout 3_ ? Je ferais une critique un peu plus construite quand je l'aurai fini, mais grosso-modo, le côté exploration marche à fond (mais qu'est-ce qu'il y a derrière cette colline), malgré un système de combat aux fraises et des quêtes intéressantes aux abonnés absents ou presque... On râle sur un combat relou (putain de Yao Guai), puis on passe la colline et de l'autre côté on voit, dans une petite vallée encaissée, une ville de pillards construite autour d'une vieille fonderie, au design fait avec amour... Et là on râle à nouveau parce qu'en fait, ben y'a rien à y faire à part massacrer tout le monde  ::|:

----------


## Wicked Style

Punaise, j'ai lu le topic de Dimos et wouah, les gars, si vous voulez prendre des cours de mauvaise foi, il se pose là...

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Voilà sur quoi tirait un ennemi de loin depuis tout à l'heure  ::mellow:: 





 :^_^:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Punaise, j'ai lu le topic de Dimos et wouah, les gars, si vous voulez prendre des cours de mauvaise foi, il se pose là...


Le problème, c'est que j'ai l'impression qu'il est réellement persuadé que Guillaume le conquérant portait une armure de plate  ::|:

----------


## Shapa

> Le problème, c'est que j'ai l'impression qu'il est réellement persuadé que Guillaume le conquérant portait une armure de plate


 ::o:  Mais quel abruti!

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Chiche tu lui présentes tes excuses  ::P: 

Une ptite partie sur M&B
Chose rare , je me suis engagé avec les kergit alors qu'ils n'étaient en guerre contre personne.
Un peu plus tard , la guerre est enfin déclaré contre Vaegris (je sais plus comment ca s'écrit)
Le conflit se développe plutot bien , on leur met cher un peu partout sur la map , et parmi certains châteaux occupés , il y a le chateau de Senuzgda , proche de Praven.

Plus tard , la guerre est déclaré contre Swadia.
Cherchant a me friter contre de petit seigneur (taille max de mon armée : 69) , je me balade un peu chez eux.
Je scrute les chateaux pour voir si ils ne sont pas sous le coup d'un siege , et la , je vois le fameux fief de Senuzgda attaquer , et dans sa phase de conquete.
Pret a casser du hippie sur mon destrier de la mort , je fonce vers la province en question , jusqua ce que ...

J'ai sentit des petits picotements dans les jambes de mon cheval...
Je suis partit  ::ninja::

----------


## Wicked Style

En effet c'est le genre de baston qu'il vaut mieux mater de loin et applaudir le vainqueur...

*cours se remettre a M&B*

----------


## Say hello

Moi je rejoins mes pote, défense de chateau, je rox tout à l'arc et mon épée "katana suspect mystèrieux" à 2 mains ramassé dans les rue de Tihr (via "se balader dans les rue" y'a un coffre caché dans des fougères au sol), y'en a aucun qui va plus loin que la tour de siège.  :B):

----------


## Nelfe

> Le problème, c'est que j'ai l'impression qu'il est réellement persuadé que Guillaume le conquérant portait une armure de plate


L'abus d'Age of Empires II nuit gravement à la santé.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Petit InstaGib à l'instant : (Oui, j'ai bel et bien viré tous les effets nextgen, donc le jeu est plus moche)

Petite balade, y'a personne, design sympa :


Pfiou, passé de près  ::o: 


Mais la victoire me revient quand même  :B): 


Et apparemment, j'ai encore eu chaud :

----------


## Crusader

Pourquoi tant de violence dans ce monde de brute

Un peu de rafinnement

Balade a Héliopolis



Qui est en fait aussi sale que Paris

Ca par contre c'est toujours joli

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ca le fait moins UT3 sans tous les effets neskgen  :Emo: 

:hésiteàlesremettre:

----------


## Ash

> Pourquoi tant de violence dans ce monde de brute
> 
> Un peu de rafinnement
> 
> Balade a Héliopolis


C'est quoi ce jeu ? Un truc historique de chez Eidos, ou un bon jeu ?

----------


## Olipro

> C'est quoi ce jeu ? Un truc historique de chez Eidos, ou un bon jeu ?


Ce serait plutot le genre de Cryo  ::P:

----------


## L'invité

Ca me fait penser a un point and click appelé Egypte auquel je jouai il y a un bail.

----------


## Skouatteur

Moi qui espérait un mod de M&B antique...  :Emo:

----------


## Crusader

> C'est quoi ce jeu ? Un truc historique de chez Eidos, ou un bon jeu ?


 ::(: , les jeux d'aventure historique made in Cryo on aime ou pas , mais moi j'aime bien, ca me détend et ca m'instruit

Sinon Egypte II en effet, un pin's pour l'invité

----------


## Ash

Ah oui, Cryo, c'est vrai. Enfin les truc franco-français ludo-éducatifs quoi... Mais je ne critique pas, non non.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Moi qui espérait un mod de M&B antique...




De rien.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Tout ça pour jouer des types en jupette qui s'épilent le torse...

----------


## Skouatteur

> http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j1...abor/pic35.jpg
> 
> De rien.


Je sais qu'il existe, mais je l'ai pas essayé, du coup je pensais que ce mod embarquait des graphismes de oufzor pour M&B.

----------


## Frypolar

> http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j1...abor/pic35.jpg
> 
> De rien.


Han ! Les noobs, ils ont même pas d'armure de plates  ::o: .

----------


## Tromzy

Il a l'air de prendre son pied, le cochon.  :Cigare:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Il a l'air de prendre son pied, le cochon. 
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/0d35...1-64a11cdf9f48


Quel jeu déjà ?

----------


## Tromzy

Trials 2.

----------


## Slayertom



----------


## L'invité

> , les jeux d'aventure historique made in Cryo on aime ou pas , mais moi j'aime bien, ca me détend et ca m'instruit
> 
> Sinon Egypte II en effet, un pin's pour l'invité


Yeah un pin's!!!  ::lol:: 
Je vais de ce pas le planter dans mon petit frère. 




> http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/1...een016lma7.jpg
> 
> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/4...en018p1ud8.jpg


C'est quoi?  ::blink:: 
Encore des screens du jeu qui s'appelle...euh... photoshop la?

----------


## Slayertom

> Y
> C'est quoi?


Armed assault.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Un nouveau mod d'UT : SSX 


Héhéhé


Après ma partie, j'ai perdu 1/10 à chaque oeil


A celle la 3/10


Mon personnage  :B):

----------


## Crusader

Dire que tu disait que tu n'aimais pas Ut
Sinon magnifique tes screens Slayer

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Je n'aime pas Ut2k mais j'aime ut3.

----------


## Crusader

> Je n'aime pas Ut2k mais j'aime ut3.


C'est pourtant l'épisode le plus détesté de la série.
Comme quoi t'a vraiment des gouts de chiottes ::):

----------


## Ash_Crow

Non.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Non.

----------


## Slayertom

> Comme quoi t'a vraiment des gouts de chiottes


Je confirme  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

un flic pyroman !!


Massacre à la tronçonneuse !


...


Un gout de metalleux !!

----------


## Pluton

Y'a pas, l'enb series c'est le bien... j'ai (enfin) pris goût aux GTA en 3D avec Vice City après un an de placard à moitié fini. Et je vais ensuite me prendre SA :


Prenons un peu d'altitude (et de vitesse comme en témoigne le gros coup de motion blur) :


Voilà, j'ai garé mon hélico proprement  ::ninja:: . Sauras-tu le retrouver dans cette image ?

----------


## Slayertom

Je préférais quand même tes nymphettes en petite tenus Metal  ::P:

----------


## Tien 12

L'hélico, à gauche dans l'immeuble ?

----------


## Pluton

> L'hélico, à gauche dans l'immeuble ?


Entre les deux maisons... ou cabanes, ouais  ::): 
Ça faisait partie de mon super plan pour réussir la (difficile) mission consistant à ramasser les sachets de poudre pour Tata Poulet : Je dépose mon hélico dans une ruelle arrière près de là où spawn le dernier sachet, je lance la mission, je fais les premiers sachets en voiture puis à pied (c'est bourré de flics et du swat dès le 3ème, puis je fonce à l'hélico, je trace et je me crash direct près de chez Tata Poulet.  :^_^:

----------


## Crusader

Suite de mon aventure avec les confédérés

Heureusement je peut compter sur une aile droite renforcé par des bataillons de Géorgie dirigé par le Colonel Edward Thomas


Première chose a faire, rallier les 3 régiments en retraite et rétablir mon centre avant l'arrivée des Yankees. C'est chose faite rapidement , mes troupes restant discipliné. Au loin on peut apercevoir les premiers bataillons Yankees arriver. Les choses sérieuses vont pouvoir commencer

----------


## Sylvine

J'ai l'impression que les soldats sont en 2D, mais ça me semblerait assez étonant si la caméra est libre.

----------


## Kob

C'est quoi ce jeu crusader ? ::huh::

----------


## Morgoth

> Y'a pas, l'enb series c'est le bien... j'ai (enfin) pris goût aux GTA en 3D avec Vice City après un an de placard à moitié fini. Et je vais ensuite me prendre SA :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5e9...bd3b4ea856.jpg
> 
> Prenons un peu d'altitude (et de vitesse comme en témoigne le gros coup de motion blur) :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2e6...c2a48a0f2f.jpg
> 
> Voilà, j'ai garé mon hélico proprement . Sauras-tu le retrouver dans cette image ?
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8b7...5e780cf283.jpg


Joli, mais ça rendrait encore mieux avec de l'AA.

----------


## Olipro

> J'ai l'impression que les soldats sont en 2D, mais ça me semblerait assez étonant si la caméra est libre.


Mais non : c'est le principe des sprites à 8 face :
si la camera tourne autour du sprite 2D, celui-ci change d'aspect de façon à coller à l'angle de vue avec lequel on le regarde.

C'est le bon vieux principe de tous les FPS d'avant 96 : duke, doom, heretic and co

ex :
[image morte]

Prend la premiere ligne, on a une vue de face, une vue de 3/4, une vue de coté, une vue de 3/4 arriere, une vue de dos, et les 3 autres vues (3/4 arriere, coté, 3/4) de l'autre coté mais inutile de le redessiner car il suffit de retourner le sprite. Si tu tournes autour du pigcop, celui ci change d'aspect selon ces 8 dessins de façon à coller avec ton angle de vue.

----------


## Vonslead

> Y'a pas, l'enb series c'est le bien... j'ai (enfin) pris goût aux GTA en 3D avec Vice City après un an de placard à moitié fini. Et je vais ensuite me prendre SA :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5e9...bd3b4ea856.jpg
> 
> Prenons un peu d'altitude (et de vitesse comme en témoigne le gros coup de motion blur) :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2e6...c2a48a0f2f.jpg
> 
> Voilà, j'ai garé mon hélico proprement . Sauras-tu le retrouver dans cette image ?
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8b7...5e780cf283.jpg


L'enb series passe très mal chez moi sur SA, donc je l'ai désinstallé direct derrière.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> C'est quoi ce jeu crusader ?


Take Command: 2nd Manassas ? :tente:

----------


## Crusader

> C'est quoi ce jeu crusader ?


Take Command , Second Manassas, un des meilleurs wargames existants




> J'ai l'impression que les soldats sont en 2D, mais ça me semblerait assez étonant si la caméra est libre.


Yep, c'est des images bitmap je crois, mais le jeu est bien en 3d.
Et puis pour un wargame tu t'en fous pas mal des graphismes :^_^: 

Sinon
Voila l'ennemi qui arrive, des régiments d'ohio sur la gauche, quand a moi je devrais faire face a a des troupes de New York probablement 3 régiment


Première mauvaise nouvelle, le brigadier chef Clark va se retrouver seul face au Général Edward sur le flanc droit, je décide donc de laisser le 13ème de Virginie en retrait , afin qu'il puisse lui venir en aide en cas de besoin



Voici la situation général a l'aube de l'assaut nordiste, nous sommes aidés par un relief avantageux , des champs et une position en hauteur qui nous aide a voir l'ennemi arriver. Cependant je crains de voir la réaction de nos hommes , après tout ce ne sont que pour la plupart de simples conscrits .

----------


## Sylvine

> Mais non : c'est le principe des sprites à 8 face :
> si la camera tourne autour du sprite 2D, celui-ci change d'aspect de façon à coller à l'angle de vue avec lequel on le regarde.
> 
> C'est le bon vieux principe de tous les FPS d'avant 96 : duke, doom, heretic and co
> 
> ex :
> http://www.panelmonkey.org/gs/PigCop.gif
> 
> Prend la premiere ligne, on a une vue de face, une vue de 3/4, une vue de coté, une vue de 3/4 arriere, une vue de dos, et les 3 autres vues (3/4 arriere, coté, 3/4) de l'autre coté mais inutile de le redessiner car il suffit de retourner le sprite. Si tu tournes autour du pigcop, celui ci change d'aspect selon ces 8 dessins de façon à coller avec ton angle de vue.


Oui, moi aussi j'ai donné dans le Doom, Rise of the Triad et companie.


Mais je parlais d'une caméra totalement libre.
Et là c'est plus 8 faces qu'il faut, c'est 50, parce qu'on peut voir le jeu au ras du sol, mais aussi du ciel à la GTA. Et là si on a que 8 sprites, les mecs sont couchés sur le sol, ce qui ne fait pas serieux en temps de guerre.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> les mecs sont couchés sur le sol, ce qui ne fait pas serieux en temps de guerre.


C'est ce que Wellington a dit d'un carré à Waterloo... Avant que son aide de camp lui explique que les types étaient morts...

----------


## Olipro

> Oui, moi aussi j'ai donné dans le Doom, Rise of the Triad et companie.
> 
> 
> Mais je parlais d'une caméra totalement libre.
> Et là c'est plus 8 faces qu'il faut, c'est 50, parce qu'on peut voir le jeu au ras du sol, mais aussi du ciel à la GTA. Et là si on a que 8 sprites, les mecs sont couchés sur le sol, ce qui ne fait pas serieux en temps de guerre.


D'accord je vois.
mais en fait si, 8 faces suffisent pour une vue qui se penche au maximum à 45°, l'impression de voir un gars plat penché sur le sol est minime. Entre 45 et 60°, il suffit de légèrement ratatiner le sprite verticalement. Au delà, ça devient chaud.

----------


## Ataxia

Petite fournée de screens, toujours Red orchestra, en espérant ne pas relancer le débat sur ce topic.

Si tout le monde débarque au bon moment au bon endroit, ça peut faire très mal.


De l'autre coté, les renforts arrivent.



AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH


Entre ce machin et les clown-cars, les russes sont pas aidés. Quoique, j'ai déjà vu des chauffards faire des ravages au volant d'une clown-car (diversion, écrasement...) :;):

----------


## Thom'

> Baston


la suite !  ::o:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Entre ce machin et les clown-cars, les russes sont pas aidés. Quoique, j'ai déjà vu des chauffards faire des ravages au volant d'une clown-car (diversion, écrasement...)


Le clow car, c'est abusay. Ou comment buter un tigre ou un panther par un drive-by satchelling des plus débiles. Y'a une raison pour laquelle elles ont étés virées d'Arad, et les gars qui font des versions customs en en remettant devraient être pendus par les couilles...

----------


## PouSSe-MouSSe

Tu l'as acheté ou Take Command , Second Manassas ?
Ce jeu a l'air de défoncer  ::wub::

----------


## Morgoth

Ah RO, trop réaliste pour moi (et pourtant je suis fan d'OFP devant l'Éternel). Faudra que je le réinstalle quand même.

----------


## Ataxia

> Ah RO, trop réaliste pour moi (et pourtant je suis fan d'OFP devant l'Éternel). Faudra que je le réinstalle quand même.




Ce que j'aime beaucoup dans RO, c'est que je retrouve l'intensité d'un film de guerre hollywoodien. Donc ce n'est pas un jeu ultra réaliste, mais suffisamment pour que les joueurs aient un comportement relativement crédible. Contrairement à un call of duty où n'importe quel joueur est Lucky Luke.

----------


## Crusader

> la suite !


Je te prend au mot

Notre artillerie fait merveille, les troupes d'Edward sur le flanc gauche subissent de nombreuses, la protéger fera partie nos priorités


Malheuresement la situation devient intenable a gauche, les nordistes avancent sans opposition aucune, je dépeche le 13ème et le 9ème de Viriginie pour sauver l'artillerie


Le 13ème arrive a temps et engage l'ennemi , la situation est difficile, si les nordistes parviennent a s'emparer des canons, la situation serait dramatique, le 9èm arrive au pas de course également


Sinon pousse mousse j'ai achete Manassas sur amazon.fr si je me souvient bien, enfin ca fait déja quelque temps.
Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de suite de prévu, enfin j'imagine que c'est passé de mode et que les gens préfèrent jouer a des jeux plus rapides et bourrins comme Dow II ::mellow::

----------


## Morgoth

> Ce que j'aime beaucoup dans RO, c'est que je retrouve l'intensité d'un film de guerre hollywoodien. Donc ce n'est pas un jeu ultra réaliste, mais suffisamment pour que les joueurs aient un comportement relativement crédible. Contrairement à un call of duty où n'importe quel joueur est Lucky Luke.


Euh, c'est quand même réaliste RO, rien que la gestion de la balistique qui nous change des autres FPS où les balles partent en haut, en bas, à droite, à gauche, mais pas là où l'on vise.  ::happy2::

----------


## PouSSe-MouSSe

En attendant que je me le choppe j'ai téléchargé la demo.
Sauf que l'installation chie dans la colle :

Take Command - 2nd Manassas Demo has not been installed because of the following reason:

Graphics/Units/C_CAV_Walk2.dds: This file contains invalid data. (error 21FC)

You will have to run this utility again to completely install Take Command - 2nd Manassas Demo.

 ::|:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> Euh, c'est quand même réaliste RO, rien que la gestion de la balistique qui nous change des autres FPS où les balles partent en haut, en bas, à droite, à gauche, mais pas là où l'on vise.


Pas plus que OFP, loin de là  :;): 

Mais Stop, ça repart au débat là. On a bien crée UT vs Quake, alors créez RO vs BIS's games  ::P:

----------


## Morgoth

> Pas plus que OFP, loin de là


Je m'en doute, OFP c'est Dieu.  :B):

----------


## Crusader

L'ennemi attaque également sur mon coté droit, cette fois ci mes hommes sont parés a le recevoir



Néammoins, la situation empire a gauche, un régiment nordiste s'est emparé d'une de nos batteries, les 2 autres sont grandement menacés,  de plus il me semble apercevoir plus a a gauche, de nouveaux régiments nordistes arriver. La fin serait-elle proche ?






ps; pousse mousse, tu peut chercher dans amazon.uk ou dans la boutique paradox, il est peut etre dispo

----------


## Thom'

Le suspens est à son comble  ::o:

----------


## Sylvine

Ça me fait penser à Twin Peaks où à un moment un des personnages pete un cable et est persuadé d'être je sais plus quel général sudiste.
Il fait mumuse avec des petites figurines, et pour pas le contrarier tout le monde joue le jeu et se deguise aussi.
Et à la fin il prends Washington.

----------


## Crusader

La situation devient intenable, profitant d'un vide entre mon centre et ma gauche, un bataillon nordiste prend a revers le 13ème de Virginie qui venait juste preter main forte au 9ème et au 13ème



Les attelages des canons prennent la fuite laissant l'artillerie a la merci des Nordistes, ces laches me le paieront. Si je les retrouve je les ferai fusiller. 
Mais que font les renforts? La situation est intenable, la retraite est maintenant envisagé très sérieusement. Si je tient la droite, l'échec subis a gauche fait courir un grand risque a toute mon armée et mes troupes sont menacés d'encerclement.






> Ça me fait penser à Twin Peaks où à un moment un des personnages pete un cable et est persuadé d'être je sais plus quel général sudiste.
> Il fait mumuse avec des petites figurines, et pour pas le contrarier tout le monde joue le jeu et se deguise aussi.
> Et à la fin il prends Washington.


C'est un aar hein? Une histoire romancé avec des images du jeu. 
Enfin bon t'a raison, je vais poursuivre mon histoire sur un autre forum car la ca fait un peu beaucoup et vous préférez sans doute des images de Saint Rows 2 et Gta bien plus glamour

----------


## le faucheur

Je crois que moi aussi, je vais m'acheter ce jeu.

----------


## Ataxia

Juste une petite question, il se "déroule" comment ce wargame?

C'est en temps réel, ou alors comme dans Combat mission, c'est à dire qu'on donne des ordres chacun son tour, puis on regarde ce que ça donne? J'aime beaucoup ce second système, généralement, rien ne se passe comme prévu et son admire ses troupes se faire massacrer. :B):

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> C'est un aar hein? Une histoire romancé avec des images du jeu. 
> Enfin bon t'a raison, je vais poursuivre mon histoire sur un autre forum car la ca fait un peu beaucoup et vous préférez sans doute des images de Saint Rows 2 et Gta bien plus glamour


Non, on veut juste des images de 200pixels cliquables afin de ne pas flooder le topic  ::P:  Car là on ne retrouve pas un post.

----------


## Crusader

> Juste une petite question, il se "déroule" comment ce wargame?
> 
> C'est en temps réel, ou alors comme dans Combat mission, c'est à dire qu'on donne des ordres chacun son tour, puis on regarde ce que ça donne? J'aime beaucoup ce second système, généralement, rien ne se passe comme prévu et son admire ses troupes se faire massacrer.


Temps réel, en fait c'est assez spécial vu qu'il gère 3 échelons de commandement, au premiere échelon c'est du tactique  , un peu comme Combat Mission mais avec un peu moins d'unités, tu dirige quelques régiments (6-7 maxi), tu recois des ordres de tes généraux par messagers mais aussi des autres brigadiers aux alentours.  Tu dois t'adapter aux ordres mais aussi a l'évolution du reste de l'armée autour. C'est la que le temps réel prend tout son sens car la bataille autour de toi évolue.

Au second échellon, tu dirige carrément de quoi tenir un front (7-13 régiments), tu peut meme envoyer quelques ordres et informations aux autre brigadiers, et tu recoit tes ordres du général en chef. Bref, tu recois des ordres mais tu commence a déléguer aussi.

Au 3ème échellon, t'a carrément accès a une vue stratégique, tu dirige le général, t'envoie tes ordres aux lieutenants qui eux meme envoient aux brigadiers, t'a donc une vue général du champ de bataille, et tu doit te fier aux rapports de combats pour prendre tes décisions. A noter que les messagers peuvent etre interceptés, ou que les rapports de combats soient faux ou en partis, rendant ta tache plus difficile.

En tout cas le temps réel n'est absolument pas un problème, au contraire il rend le jeu plus dynamique , et l'ia est suffisament bonne pour etre capable de prendre des décisions seules quand tu a autre chose a faire  . Et pourtant je suis un fan de Combat mission aussi, mais le temps réel donne une autre saveur au wargame je trouve, surtout que la carte du jeu est immense (en gros tout la ville, ses alentours, les villages ont été rerproduit fidèlement)

Bon aller, j'arette le hs

Kr3v, ouep je sait , je suis pas un as de la maitrise de la taille des images. De toute facon j'arrette la, j'ai déja trop pollué ce topic avec mes images datant d'un autre siècle :^_^: .
Je vais continuer mon histoire sur un autre forum.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Sur tof.canardpc.com ça le fait tout seul  :;):

----------


## Crusader

Je connaissant meme pas ::mellow:: 

Je ferai ca quand je viendrai vous souler a nouveau avec mes wargames pourris. :;):

----------


## PouSSe-MouSSe

Personne n'a de réponse pour l'installation de Take Command (cf. plus haut) ?  ::(:

----------


## Crusader

J'en sait fichtrement rien dsl pousse mousse

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est un aar hein? Une histoire romancé avec des images du jeu. 
> Enfin bon t'a raison, je vais poursuivre mon histoire sur un autre forum car la ca fait un peu beaucoup et vous préférez sans doute des images de Saint Rows 2 et Gta bien plus glamour


 Ah nan mais c'était pas une critique, c'est juste que le trip général sudiste m'avait fait penser à ça.
Pour les screens du jeu, on a vu bien plus moche ou inninterressant que ça.

----------


## L'invité

Crusader, juste par curiosité, il date de quel année ton jeu?

----------


## Donnerstag

Une fois de plus le Nord a écrasé les Swadians:

----------


## Ash_Crow

Un truc que je ne comprendrai jamais à propos de _Mount&Blade_ : pourquoi le pistolet nécessite d'être débloqué alors que l'armure de plates est dispo de base dans toutes les boutiques... Les deux sont aussi anachroniques l'un que l'autre  ::P:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

On peut débloqué des pistolets ?!  ::lol::

----------


## Ash_Crow

Il me semble qu'il y a un pistolet à silex oui... Grosnours en parlait l'autre jour sur le topic à côté. J'ai jamais essayé perso.

----------


## Crusader

> Crusader, juste par curiosité, il date de quel année ton jeu?


2006 je crois, mais pas sur. Enfin c'est l'un des wargames les plus jolis qu'il m'ai été de donner de voir avec Cm Shock and Force

----------


## L'invité

Non parce que je trouvais ça super meugnon, de la très belle 2D quoi.
Et je me disais que si c'était vieux ça aurait 'achement bien vieilli.
Bon ba pour le coup c'est pas le cas en fait.  ::P:

----------


## Slayertom

Tres bonne soirée sur Project Reality avec Mr.Pipboy (même si il était très fatigué et qu'il a du lâchement m'abandonner a la fin  ::P: )

*Balade avec nos amis anglais dans une foret pleine d'ennemis*


*Quand on parle du loup, voici un ennemis 1 secondes avant de se prendre une bastos en pleine tété*


*Sur cette map nous somme des insurgés qui devont défendre des caches d'armes positionné de façon aléatoire sur la map et les marines doivent les détruire. Le petit pixel sur lequel je tir au loin est un ennemis, mon allie me confirmera dans les secondes qui suivent que je l'ai bien abattu grâce a ses jumelles*



*La on est rentré dans la baraque car un APC nous canarde. Il était un peu énervé que tous les gars qui sont sortis de son ventre se soit fait buter par mon escouade*

----------


## Slayertom

*Feu a volonté* 


*un effet graphique qui se produit lorsqu'une balle nous passe juste a coté, ça a tendance a nous faire paniquer et a gêner la visé (vive les tirs de suppressions)* 


*Je suis touché !! Sans aucun medic dans les environ et la moitié de mon escouade au tapis, il me reste quelques secondes avant que l'hémorragie ait raison de moi*

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Hum à force je vais finir par vous suivre et réinstallé BF 2.

----------


## Sylvine

> Hum à force je vais finir par vous suivre et réinstallé BF 2.


 Pareil.
Nan en fait BF2 est déjà instalé, mais je vais reinstaller PR.

Mais là y'a M&B.

Sans parler du reste.

Et puis faudrait pas que je retriple mon année.  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

C'est clair, retriple pas ton année, file moi ta clé  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est clair, retriple pas ton année, file moi ta clé


 Mais non, tu sais bien que Arma II sort bientôt.







Ou pas.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

...  :Emo:

----------


## Lezardo

je viens de faire cette fameuse mission où l'on doit braquer une banque  ::wub::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> *un effet graphique qui se produit lorsqu'une balle nous passe juste a coté, ça a tendance a nous faire paniquer et a gêner la visé (vive les tirs de suppressions)* 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8fd...4d68b04843.jpg


Génial, enfin une suppression qui à l'air réellement handicapante!   ::o: 
Dommage que 1) mon PC est surement trop de chie pour faire tourner BF2  et que 2) punkbuster déteste Wine  ::(:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Après les babes, voici le boeuf !!

On commence par la jolie tête 


Tu es déjà mort..


La belle voiture toute tunée de partout


2 canards dans un véhicule bien étrange


Vrooum vroom, I play Need For Speed


Petit combat contre une ...


A tableee les gars

----------


## Sylvine

::mellow:: 

Decidement, ce jeu est bien étrange.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> je viens de faire cette fameuse mission où l'on doit braquer une banque 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/803...a-cbd615399ccd


HEAT Inside  :;): .

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> HEAT Inside .
> 
> Video Heat


Un grand moment du cinema! 
Et même un des seuls films ou val kilmer joue bien son rôle!

----------


## bixente

Ils ont du recevoir une sacrée formation aux armes à feu pour le film.

Quand on voit la vitesse à laquelle Val Kilmer recharge son M16...  ::mellow::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Ils ont du recevoir une sacrée formation aux armes à feu pour le film.
> 
> Quand on voit la vitesse à laquelle Val Kilmer recharge son M16...


Ou alors ils sont Américains :stereotypequandtunoustient:

----------


## deeeg

en direct, téléfraaag!!!

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Ils ont du recevoir une sacrée formation aux armes à feu pour le film.
> 
> Quand on voit la vitesse à laquelle Val Kilmer recharge son M16...


Effectivement. Ce passage était montré dans une école militaire et l'instructeur expliquait aux élèves qu'il attendait ça d'eux. 

Mann fait toujours suivre un entraînement rigoureux aux acteurs quand ils doivent se servir d'armes à feu comme dans Miami Vice et Collatéral.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Effectivement. Ce passage était montré dans une école militaire et l'instructeur expliquait aux élèves qu'il attendait ça d'eux.


C'est pas sympa. M'étonnerais qu'ils arrivent à tirer un jour 60 balles avec un chargeur de 30, Val Kilmer-style  ::P:

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Mais où s'arrêtera la récession ? Même les chargeurs sont diminués.  ::cry::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Fumay cay le mal !!


Mais qu'est ce que t'es lourde...


Opération commando


Muhahahaha admirez mon avion de guerre


Tuture Kaput 


Promenade touristique


Opération Vietcong

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Tu veux un coup de défibrillateur ?




Un massage cardiaque et de un

----------


## Hamtarotaro

Ca a l'air completement délire mais j'ai trop peur de me retrouver avec un diaporama. Et au vu de tes commentaires c'est effectivement le cas  ::|: !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ca a l'air completement délire mais j'ai trop peur de me retrouver avec un diaporama. Et au vu de tes commentaires c'est effectivement le cas !


Tu le prends sur X360/PS3 stou !!

----------


## Hamtarotaro

> Tu le prends sur X360/PS3 stou !!


Entre 400 et 600€ le jeu!  ::o:   Et la dernière console que j'ai "acheté" c'est une super nes (merci grand maman). Comme on dis "No pasaran", non sans déconner je me laisserai bien tenter par une console un de ces 4 mais le marché ne me conviens pas. Une PS3 sans jeux, une xboite blindée mais en carton et une console "cheap" un peu a la ramasse.

 ::mellow::  je viens de troller méchamment la, aller pour me rattraper quelques petits screens de mon mmo préféré.


Bienvenue chez moi  ::siffle::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Entre 400 et 600€ le jeu!   Et la dernière console que j'ai "acheté" c'est une super nes (merci grand maman). Comme on dis "No pasaran", non sans déconner je me laisserai bien tenter par une console un de ces 4 mais le marché ne me conviens pas. Une PS3 sans jeux, une xboite blindée mais en carton et une console "cheap" un peu a la ramasse.


Minute papillon !! la X360 neuve avec disque dur ne coute que 130 €. Pour ma part, je n'ai pas eu de problème pour l'instant.

----------


## Skouatteur

> Opération Vietcong
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f98...64a8018e6f.jpg


Le top pour cette mission étant de faire exploser les bâtiments juste avant que l'hélico ne passe au dessus... Ca fait tout drôle (littéralement pour son perso)

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

De l'art selon Vaaal sur Supcom :





Pour ma première partie je prend des leçons ( ca ramaiiiiiit pu**** de monocore ! ) :

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ce jeu est génial, mais je n'avais que supcom de base, pas forged alliance  ::sad::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Mais lol, ca vous manque tant que ça de faire du kiki dans SupCom ? -_- Je vois les mêmes screenshots.

----------


## Algent

En plus je suis quasi certain d'avoir fait un des premiers sur la beta fermé a l'époque  ::P: 
Me semble aussi avoir marqué "Canard pc" ou quelque chose dans le genre mais j'ai plus les screens

edit: ha ben si tien, heureusement que je suis register sur imageshack ^^

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Allez un petit combat entre un commander et une assault squad sur la beta de DoW 2  ::):

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Hamtarotaro et FFXI


Tu te rends compte du nombre de joueurs qui t'envient d'avoir Hamtaro comme pseudo ?  ::o:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Vous allez me donner envie de l'acheter ce dow2 oui  :Bave: 

Trop de jeux là  :<_<:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Ce jeu est génial, mais je n'avais que supcom de base, pas forged alliance


Tout pareil.
En plus , comme j'était un fan de TA , je me suis jeté dessus des sa sortie.
Quand je pense que l'add on est sortit 2 ou 3 mois apres...
Mais je ne regrette pas mon achat , ca reste un uber jeu !

----------


## orime

> Entre 400 et 600€ le jeu!   Et la dernière console que j'ai "acheté" c'est une super nes (merci grand maman). Comme on dis "No pasaran", non sans déconner je me laisserai bien tenter par une console un de ces 4 mais le marché ne me conviens pas. Une PS3 sans jeux, une xboite blindée mais en carton et une console "cheap" un peu a la ramasse.
> 
>  je viens de troller méchamment la, aller pour me rattraper quelques petits screens de mon mmo préféré.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/2bb2...ed597cc265.png
> Bienvenue chez moi 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/3ed7...be1ddec465.png
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/baf6...57b56d37f4.png


J'aime beaucoup le design des perso, c'est quoi ?

----------


## Nibher

FFXI je crois.

----------


## Hamtarotaro

> Tu te rends compte du nombre de joueurs qui t'envient d'avoir Hamtaro comme pseudo ?


En fait avant j'avais du prendre hamtarotaro car il était déjà pris (sans doute une mule car je ne l'ai jamais vu) et ça faisais jeu de mot avec la race des tarutaru que j'incarnais, mais apres l'effacage de mon perso j'ai eu un gros spleen et j'ai pu le réactiver et carrément changer de pseudo donc j'en ai profité  ::):  .




> J'aime beaucoup le design des perso, c'est quoi ?


Oui Final Fantasy 11, vous pouvez trouver un trial de 14 jours ici ---> http://ff11europe.com/index_fr.html pour essayer, viendez sur le serveur Gilgamesh si ca vous tente.

----------


## FloO

> De l'art selon Vaaal sur Supcom :
> 
> 
> Pour ma première partie je prend des leçons ( ca ramaiiiiiit pu**** de monocore ! ) :


Clair qu'un monocore est vraiment limite.
Ce qui fait une très grande différence chez moi c'est la désactivation des ombres. C'est moins beau mais tu gagnes pas mal.
... Ca reste néanmoins bien en deça d'un bête dual core.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> ... Ca reste néanmoins bien en deça d'un bête dual core.


Je devrais voir la différence en fin de semaine avec un quad tout neuf.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Quelques screens de burnout :

----------


## Hellzed

> Quelques screens de burnout :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/173...8-e2d0033be068
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9b4...6-8d6f7f1842a6
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/06f...3-d7232842ba85


Une belle simulation de chemins de fer.  :B):

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Allez Killghis ! 


Killghis je, je...je voulais te sauver mais on m'a neutralisé moi aussi  :Emo:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Ce jeu a beau etre buggé , laggeux , un poil vide par rapport a SA , face a la combi cool , costard + chemise blanche avec les baskets qui vont avec , featuring la Chrysler C 300 , il en jette !

----------


## FloO

> Je devrais voir la différence en fin de semaine avec un quad tout neuf.


Han!  ::o: 
Wé mais la tout de suite euh... ^^

----------


## bixente

Séquence "c'était mieux avant".*

Jedi Knight*, 1997 ( putain, 12 ans  ::mellow::  ).


_Ce Tie Bomber fit la joie de ma vieille Voodoo 2_


_Oui, c'est pas crysis, mais bordel, quelle ambiance ( avec la BO de l'Empire contre attaque derrière, croyez moi, c'est génial  )_

Bordel, c'était quand même bien l'époque ou LucasArts sortait des bons jeux.

----------


## Dark Fread

bixente -> Je me suis en ce moment remis au 2. Bon dieu, j'étais atterré comme il n'a pas vieilli, presque moins que Half Life selon moi (notamment d'un point de vue graphique, mais c'est normal vu la date de sortie). Gameplay typiquement Quake3esque dans un FPS solo, vraiment une réussite... Et quelques énigmes bien retorses. 
Mais le plus beau, c'est les épreuves préparées par Skywalker pour récupèrer notre sabre laser, nom d'un X-Wing la beauté de la musique  ::wub::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> bixente -> Je me suis en ce moment remis au 2. Bon dieu, j'étais atterré comme il n'a pas vieilli, presque moins que Half Life selon moi (notamment d'un point de vue graphique, mais c'est normal vu la date de sortie). Gameplay typiquement Quake3esque dans un FPS solo, vraiment une réussite... Et quelques énigmes bien retorses. 
> Mais le plus beau, c'est les épreuves préparées par Skywalker pour récupèrer notre sabre laser, nom d'un X-Wing la beauté de la musique


_Star Wars Jedi Knight II : Jedi Outcast_ restera une référence, c'est sûr.


Au fait, je ne l'ai pas encore réinstallé. Il tourne bien sous Vista?

----------


## Dark Fread

Aucune idée, mais il me semble, je dis bien il me semble, l'avoir lancé pèpère sous 7.

Tiens, vous me faitez penser que j'ai FFXI avec Chains of Promathia et Rise of Zilart que j'ai jamais essayé.

----------


## SiGarret

> _Star Wars Jedi Knight II : Jedi Outcast_ restera une référence, c'est sûr.
> 
> 
> Au fait, je ne l'ai pas encore réinstallé. Il tourne bien sous Vista?


Non. Super bien.

----------


## Aghora

> Séquence "c'était mieux avant".*
> 
> Jedi Knight*, 1997 ( putain, 12 ans  ).
> 
> Bordel, c'était quand même bien l'époque ou LucasArts sortait des bons jeux.


 ::):  ! Ah oui le Tie Bomber qu'on se demande bien ce qu'il fabrique sur Nar Shadaa. Et le Rodien qui nous tire dessus là haut. Heureusement, les désintégrateurs (les "snipers") ne sont pas apparus dans cet épisode.

Quand je pense que j'ai paumé Mysteries of The Sith...l'était génial cet add-on.

----------


## francou008

J'avais acheté le coffret jedi knight+mysteries of the sith après avoir joué au 2.
Le gars court quand même super viiiiiiiiite.

----------


## Sao

Viendez jouer à JKII avec nous !

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Vu que personne n'y jouait et que j'étais toujours tout seul je viens de le désinstaller  ::ninja::

----------


## Slayertom

Encore un super après-midi sur ce mod génial.

----------


## Kob

C'est le mod de battlefield 2 ?

----------


## totok

Yep notre Project Reality adoré (enfin moi j'adoooooore PR) ::P:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Mod qui m'a beaucoup déçu alors que j'ai acheté bf2 rien que pour lui  :Emo: 

Au final, je suis retourné sur ArmA.

----------


## ikarad

> Séquence "c'était mieux avant".
> 
> *Jedi Knight*, 1997 ( putain, 12 ans  ).
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/562...eb1539d1da.jpg
> _Ce Tie Bomber fit la joie de ma vieille Voodoo 2_
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2a3...c9d79492f7.jpg
> _Oui, c'est pas crysis, mais bordel, quelle ambiance ( avec la BO de l'Empire contre attaque derrière, croyez moi, c'est génial  )_
> ...


malheureusement cette époque est enterré à tout jamais.
Lucas arts restera l'exemple typique de ce qu'il ne faut pas faire et du passage d'un studio mythique et intouchable à un studio ne sortant plus que des merdes et sans originalité (ça fait combien de temps qu'ils n'ont pas sortit autre chose que du star wars?)

----------


## Uriak



----------


## Gros Con n°2

1 seconde avant : (j'avoue, les screens jpeg de fraps sont dégueulasses  :Emo: )

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Avouez que je vous ai fait peur plusieurs fois pour un noob  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Gros Con n°2

A moi pas du tout  :B): 

C'est John la campe (salut norochj  ::P: ) qui m'inquiétait à un moment, lorsqu'il me snipait de sa citadelle alors que je ne pouvais pas l'atteindre. Mais j'ai gagné 3 niveaux presque simultanément et de suite j'étais moins inquiet  :B):

----------


## El_Mariachi²



----------


## El_Mariachi²

Allez quelques screens de Dawn of War 2  ::):

----------


## Shining Shiva

Hop là, ma ptite contrib' perso, ENFIN j'ai pu avoir cte salope de monture unique dans Sacred 2 (ça aide quand le pécé crashe pas toutes les 5 minutes!)

----------


## Slayertom

Encore une tres bonne soirée coop sur arma ACE. Par contre j'avais oublié d'activer la touche de FRAPS et je n'ai pas que ce screenshot a la fin.

----------


## Aghora

J'ai mon set de noël :

----------


## Crusader

> J'ai mon set de noël :


Sur une Séraphine c'est pas mal mais je doute que ca aille bien sur un inquisiteur

----------


## Shining Shiva

> Sur une Séraphine c'est pas mal mais je doute que ca aille bien sur un inquisiteur


Jte dirais ça tout à l'heure  ::):

----------


## FUTOMAKI

_Dangerous ? No, it's dangeresque !_




Submergé par tant d'émotions je me suis vautré comme un revolver sans son nunchaku. Que se passe t'il au final ?

----------


## elpaulo

J'etais en train de réinstaller Company of heroes et ca m'a amusé (ouaip il m'en faut peu)

----------


## SiGarret

> J'etais en train de réinstaller Company of heroes et ca m'a amusé (ouaip il m'en faut peu)
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f13...c22d3886a8.jpg


C'est bête, il y a des tâches sur ton screen... tu refais la photo ?  ::P:

----------


## elpaulo

> C'est bête, il y a des tâches sur ton screen... tu refais la photo ?


Nan  :Cigare:

----------


## Pataplouf

Fais gaffe une simple polarisation inverse permet de déchiffrer déjà pas mal de texte.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Fais gaffe une simple polarisation inverse permet de déchiffrer déjà pas mal de texte.
> 
> http://uppix.net/a/f/c/d0c6c1c5ead32...c016b8975d.jpg


Ya du hacker dans la plaaaaace !
T'entends !  ::ninja::

----------


## elpaulo

> Fais gaffe une simple polarisation inverse permet de déchiffrer déjà pas mal de texte.
> 
> http://uppix.net/a/f/c/d0c6c1c5ead32...c016b8975d.jpg


 :^_^: 

Mais port'nawak. Ton système n'a trouvé aucun caractère juste  :;): 

Ou alors c'etait de l'humour ?

----------


## Pataplouf

> Mais port'nawak. Ton système n'a trouvé aucun caractère juste 
> 
> Ou alors c'etait de l'humour ?


Ah non, c'était juste que j'avais passé en polarisation 2 au lieu de 3, mais sinon ça fonctionne.





Mais bien sur que c'est de l'humour.  :^_^: 

Je suis content d'avoir fait douter au moins quelqu'un.  ::P:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Ha bravo , j'ai pas l'air d'un con maintenant  :<_<:

----------


## Dark Fread

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cfc...313a2ff2e7.png


Raaah mais bon sang, comment tu arrives à avoir un rendu pareil ? 'faudrait que je prenne un screen depuis un hélicoptère, c'est bien plus dégueu  :<_<:

----------


## elpaulo

> Ah non, c'était juste que j'avais passé en polarisation 2 au lieu de 3, mais sinon ça fonctionne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais bien sur que c'est de l'humour. 
> 
> Je suis content d'avoir fait douter au moins quelqu'un.


'foiré  :;):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Raaah mais bon sang, comment tu arrives à avoir un rendu pareil ? 'faudrait que je prenne un screen depuis un hélicoptère, c'est bien plus dégueu


T'inquiète, il met tout en high pour prendre la screen après il fait comme tout le monde et met la densité des véhicules à 10 et le reste en medium  ::ninja:: . Hein Mariachi.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Euh non le screen a été pris pendant que je jouais  :;):  
Et encore c'était avant l'arrivée du patch 1.2 sinon le screen aurait été encore plus beau  ::lol:: 

J'ai vraiment été veinard avec GTA 4.

----------


## Slayertom



----------


## Slayertom



----------


## Perlin

Houu une petite bêbête


Plus qu'un!


Poussez vous je passe!


Roooh l'autre comme il se la pète avec ses éclairs!


Moi aussi je sais en faire hein!


Mmmh il se passe quoi là, jvois plus grand chose.

----------


## Morgoth

C'est quoi tes réglages précisément ?
Je n'arrive pas à obtenir une telle qualité dans le jeu.
Merci.

----------


## Ash

Necrovision ?

----------


## Morgoth

> Necrovision ?


Ouais.

----------


## ikarad

> T'inquiète, il met tout en high pour prendre la screen après il fait comme tout le monde et met la densité des véhicules à 10 et le reste en medium . Hein Mariachi.


 faux, moi j'ai tout mis  à fond (sauf la profondeur de champ à 40 car je ne peux aller plus loin), et je suis entre 20 et 85 i/s. Dehors je tourne autour de 25-40 i/s sauf la nuit quand il y a beaucoup de véhicules avec phares et ombres là je peux descendre à 17 i/s mais c'est rare (un peu d'optimisation serait nécessaire car c'est pas normal que la nuit il y ait une telle différence avec le jour).

De plus ce jeu n'a aps besoin de beaucoup d'i/s pour être jouable sans problème.

Bon j'ai une gtx280 mais quand même tout à fond ça fonctionne sans presque aucun problème de fluidité.

Bon après niveau intérêt il ne vaut pas tout le randam (ni le succès) fait à sa sortie sur console et PC, masi ça c'est un autre débat

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> c'est pas normal que la nuit il y ait une telle différence avec le jour


Ben si justement, t'as juste 50 fois plus de lumières.

----------


## Skouatteur

> Ben si justement, t'as juste 50 fois plus de lumières.


Ben vi, le jour tu as (en gros) une source de lumière: le soleil; la nuit tu as les lampadaires, les phares, les néons des boutiques, le projecteur de l'hélico de la police, etc etc...

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Fake !  ::o: 

Y'a plusieurs helicos de la police  :B):

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> _BOUHHYAAAAA_


Ca à l'air bien défoulant Necrovision en fait.  ::o:

----------


## Morgoth

> Ca à l'air bien défoulant Necrovision en fait.


Ben ouais, décapiter des soldats allemands-zombies-morts-vivants-infectés à la pelle, ça n'a pas de prix.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Mmmh, Crysis et le MSTER Config yabon !:



Et une chose que je n'avais jamais remarqué, le sable éjecté par une rafale qui s'envole en suivant le vent  ::wub::  :

Là je tire une petite rafale :



Et là on voit l'animation absolument géniale ( à droite de la screen ) :

----------


## Shining Shiva

L'inquisiteur Lévitateur (faut savoir que j'ai pris la place de la bouboule bleue par terre, qui était donc sur la tour-piedestal).



Attention, derrière moi, c'est affreux!

----------


## ikarad

> Ben si justement, t'as juste 50 fois plus de lumières.


 faux ,dans certaines zones il n'y a pas plus de sources de lumière (ou quelques unes de plus mais pas de quoi justifier une telle différences) et ça rame quand même.
De plus dans d'autres jeux ou il y a de nombreuses sources de lumère et tout aussi beau que gta4 ça rame moins.
Certe ça devrait être un peu moins fluide que le jour mais pas avec autant de différence.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ok...

----------


## ikarad

> L'inquisiteur Lévitateur (faut savoir que j'ai pris la place de la bouboule bleue par terre, qui était donc sur la tour-piedestal).
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/aeb...7-4afdeef85dfa
> 
> 
> Attention, derrière moi, c'est affreux!
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6fb...7-2547a0283c04


 c'est quoi comme jeu?

ça resesemble à l'excellent darkstone mais en plus jolie

----------


## Crusader

C'est Sacred 2

Et c'est vrai que c'est infiniment plus jolis que Darkstone

----------


## Skouatteur

> C'est Sacred 2
> 
> Et c'est vrai que c'est infiniment plus jolis que Darkstone


Et c'est blindé de bugs comme dans le 1?

----------


## ikarad

> C'est Sacred 2
> 
> Et c'est vrai que c'est infiniment plus jolis que Darkstone


en même temps c'est normal mais niveau intéret ça c'est pas dit car perso je me suis plus amusé sur darkstone que sur sacred 1 par exemple (j'ai juste fait la démo de sacred 2 et je me suis un peu ennuyé dessus)

----------


## Crusader

> Et c'est blindé de bugs comme dans le 1?


Jamais eu de bug perso mais vu les dires de nombreuses personnes faut croire que oui

----------


## Skouatteur

Une autre question: ca se joue exclusivement clavier/souris, ou il y a une option pour un pad? (Je sais, ca semble sacrilège, mais comme il est prévu sur 360...)

----------


## Aghora

> Attention, derrière moi, c'est affreux!
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6fb...7-2547a0283c04


C'est où ça ? Et c'est quoi cette robe qui brille ?

----------


## Shining Shiva

> Une autre question: ca se joue exclusivement clavier/souris, ou il y a une option pour un pad? (Je sais, ca semble sacrilège, mais comme il est prévu sur 360...)



C'est que clavier/souris mais bon, tu devrais plus trop à attendre pour l'avoir sur 360 (et PS3 si je ne m'abuse).

Par contre, ouais, de çi de là y'a quand même encore des bugs. Pour ma part j'ai droit à des retours ouinedose quand je rentre dans un donjon. Parfois.

Mais y'en a un qui est sublime, c'est le Alt+Tab magique. Tu "'pause" le jeu (ouais, parce qu'il n'y a pas de pause) et tu ressors pour faire des trucs, parfois, et selon la durée, quand tu reprends ta partie, t'es plus DU TOUT au même endroit. Genre avant hier j'était à Thyrysium, en revenant j'étais sur l'île de Nowel (en plein miyeu d'un fight en plus).

Nan sinon c'est hyper jouable, hyper fouillé, le monde est absolument GIGANTESQUE (et je doute qu'il y en ait un seul pour contester ça :;): ). Et pour ma part, j'le mets au dessus de Diablo 2 parce qu'après l'avoir fait encore et encore et encore, la saturation était arrivée à son comble. Alors pour un coup qu'on a un très grand hack'n slash, faudrait pas s'priver!

----------


## Skouatteur

Ah dommage pour le pad, j'aurais bien aimé pouvoir y jouer du fond de mon canapé sans attendre.
Pour la version consoles, faudra voir s'ils font pas trop de concessions au niveau du gameplay ou de la taille de l'univers.

----------


## Shining Shiva

M'est avis que ce sera plutôt sur le visuel et l'animation qu'ils tailleront dans le gras...

@Aghora : c'est ça:

----------


## Aghora

Ah t'as le set en entier ? Félicitations !

----------


## Skouatteur

> M'est avis que ce sera plutôt sur le visuel et l'animation qu'ils tailleront dans le gras...


Ca me dérange moins  :;):

----------


## Shining Shiva

> Ah t'as le set en entier ? Félicitations !


Celui du Père Nowel, ouais, mais à côté, non pas trop, j'ai quelques éléments de 4 sets de l'Inquisitor, mais le truc, par contre, c'est qu'en allant sur la page wiki de Sacred 2, sur la section Sets, j'hallucine, le mec les a tous entre les niveaux 210 et 230... Alors moi avec mes petits niveaux 35...

----------


## Tyler Durden

J'installe l'enhanced édition pour the witcher... 

Deux heures.......... ::|:

----------


## Olipro

> J'installe l'enhanced édition pour the witcher... 
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...rden/jhgfd.jpg
> Deux heures..........


Ahah au moins ils sont honnetes.
ça me rappelle quand je faisais des sleep(20000) en C pour attendre des paquets tcp  ::P:

----------


## Ghadzoeux

Pour l'EE de The Witcher, non seulement ça a pris dans les 2h chez moi mais il a fallu en plus que je démarre en mode sans échec pour le faire...
Il y a plus user-friendly comme patch quand même.

D'ailleurs, en guise de mesure de rétorsion, je n'ai pas joué au jeu depuis! na!

----------


## Aghora

2 heures...sans pouvoir toucher à ton ordi !! Mais c'est horrible !!!  ::o:  ::o: 

Ils veulent la mort des nolife ??? C'est ça ?!

----------


## Tyler Durden

J'vais crever ... Je sens déjà plus mes pieds ...

----------


## FUTOMAKI

C'est pas si grave je vais enfin pouvoir rattraper mon retard au jeu du screen.




Tiens c'est vrai ca, ou est November ?

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Iya  ::):

----------


## francou008

> Ben ouais, décapiter des soldats allemands-zombies-morts-vivants-infectés à la pelle, ça n'a pas de prix.


Ca donne envie de tater la démo, DL en cours.

----------


## Say hello

*Gasp!*

----------


## L'invité

Je viens de le finir.
C'est bien marant, mais pas aussi bon que les sam & max de telltales je trouve.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Je viens de le finir.
> C'est bien marant, mais pas aussi bon que les sam & max de telltales je trouve.


Et ben étrangement j'ai vachement plus ris qu'avec Sam & Max.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Normal, ce sont des cétémieuxavant eux  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme1023

En exclusivité pour Canard Plus

Voici mon premier screen de F.E.A.R. 2



Ca marche bien, ça fais déjà peur, on est directement dans l'ambiance, et l'installation à pas encore été lancer  ::ninja::

----------


## Aghora

Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ces conneries  ::mellow::  !

----------


## Algent

J'aime bien leur façon de mapper aussi  ::P: 




Bon j'avoue qu'en tant que mapper je me suis amusé a chercher a monter plus haut que prévu histoire de voir ce que personne ne verra en jouant normalement ^^

----------


## Tien 12

Et... ? C'est... ? Le plafond qui disparait... ?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Il est en extérieur là.

----------


## Tien 12

Toujours pas compris... ::|:

----------


## Algent

bah, quand tu fait une map en exterieur tu modelise pas ce que le joueur ne doit pas voir  :;):

----------


## Tien 12

Ok, merci  :;):

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Ouais donc rien d'anormal quoi. Ah si avoir un screen de Fear 2 maintenant. Ca c'est anormal.

----------


## Crusader

> Ouais donc rien d'anormal quoi. Ah si avoir un screen de Fear 2 maintenant. Ca c'est anormal.


J'allais le dire

----------


## Algent

ça fait 2jours qu'ils est trouvable en magasin hein, bon ok que 30min qu'on peut l'install normal via steam mais plus besoin de débattre sur le sujet "comment contourner une protection anti installation de steam" qui est pas très dur à googler...
Pour revenir sur le sujet, encore un jeu sans touche pour les screenshot et c'est bien dommage  ::(:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je commence tranquillement The Witcher...

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...vdfvdfvdfv.jpg
> Je commence tranquillement The Witcher...


Tiens pareil, j'ai repris tout à l'heure :





Et oui je joue en Allemand, il y en a bien qui joue en anglais  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Shining Shiva

Esquellent le bruit que ça fait quand ça frappe!

----------


## RUPPY

On obtient la monture épique environ à quel lvl ? Je suis presque 12 et pour le moment, je suis déja content d'avoir un canasson...ça change vraiment la vie...mais j'ai ha^te d'obtenir mon mobilicum :B): 

D'ailleurs, je ne saurais que trop conseiller au nouveau joueur d'acheter dés que possible un cheval. Pour se faire, il faut environ 10000 po et se rendre rapidos au village qui se situe sur la route vers la grande capitale (à mi-chemin). C'est parfaitement jouable à bas lvl... ça ne spoile rien et ça evite de manière certaines la lassitude des aller-retours, parfois longs, des quêtes secondaires  ::zzz::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> ça fait 2jours qu'ils est trouvable en magasin hein, bon ok que 30min qu'on peut l'install normal via steam mais plus besoin de débattre sur le sujet "comment contourner une protection anti installation de steam" qui est pas très dur à googler...
> Pour revenir sur le sujet, encore un jeu sans touche pour les screenshot et c'est bien dommage


Rooh je te taquine c'est tout.




> Et oui je joue en Allemand, il y en a bien qui joue en anglais .


J'ai mis les voix polonaises ca colle bien et le plus beau c'est que je ne me rends même pas compte si c'est mal doublé ou pas.

----------


## Shining Shiva

> On obtient la monture épique environ à quel lvl ? Je suis presque 12 et pour le moment, je suis déja content d'avoir un canasson...ça change vraiment la vie...mais j'ai ha^te d'obtenir mon mobilicum
> 
> D'ailleurs, je ne saurais que trop conseiller au nouveau joueur d'acheter dés que possible un cheval. Pour se faire, il faut environ 10000 po et se rendre rapidos au village qui se situe sur la route vers la grande capitale (à mi-chemin). C'est parfaitement jouable à bas lvl... ça ne spoile rien et ça evite de manière certaines la lassitude des aller-retours, parfois longs, des quêtes secondaires


PAs besoin de Lvl, t'as juste besoin de faire les missions de la quête principal jusqu'à celle qui t'amène à la frontière, et ensuite faut aller dans la ville au nord ouest de la carte, Orkish Byway (après la formation de montagnes qui scinde les deux royaumes), t'as une bonne femme entourée d'un halô lumineux, fais ses missions et celles de son pote et tu auras accès à l'île des montures.

----------


## Kamikaze

NINJA§

----------


## FUTOMAKI

UH ! Espèce de ninjakiller je vais tenter ca tout de suite.  ::o:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Le plus dur c'est de pécho le premier , apres tu les dézingues tous au flingue.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Le plus dur c'est de pécho le premier , apres tu les dézingues tous au flingue.


Bah tu peux pas ramasser leurs flingues aux ninja :/  j'ai du tous les tuer à mains nues  :B):

----------


## Olipro

J'ai fini ce jeu en tuant presque absolument tout le monde. Meme les équipes de swat dans le super marché. :D
J'ai du passer plus de temps avec un flingue dans la main qu'à faire des acrobaties.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Spoiler Alert! 


Quel traitre ce fumié de mikul !

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Et tu t'en es sorti ?  ::o: 

T'es trop fort  ::wub::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Soirée ArmA avec Frypolar (sa première partie) et Korgoth : (qualité pourrie again)

Kabiiiim
 

Mmmmm, il doit y avoir du monde dans les parages...


Des koupaings


Ce type a fait le plus beau teamkill jamais vu (tout n'apparait pas à l'écran il me semble, donc il bat eMKa a plates coutures)


Un cadavre ennemi, on dirait pas...


En pleine guerre, certains trouvent le moyen de faire du sport...


Frypolar passe devant moi

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...SQCQSCSSCS.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Quel traitre ce fumié de mikul !


Quoi t'y est déjà ? Tu prend pas ton temps toi  ::P: .

----------


## Tyler Durden

Tu ne sais pas combien de temps j'ai passé à jouer sur mon pc aujourd'hui toi  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Slayertom

*Un gus fait un beau décollage avec son A10 pendant qu'un abrutit plante son oiseau sur la piste de service mais bon c'était un serveur public, il ne faut pas s'attendre a des miracles.*

*
Armed assault avec du view distance a 10 000 mètres (et le pire c'est que  jouable= 25 fps).*



*
Attaque de l'ile de Rhamaldi. Mon gunner faisait des merveilles.*

----------


## Shining Shiva

Jsais pas pourquoi mais l'premier truc qui m'est venu à l'esprit quand j'ai vu ça c'est "Ho ho"... ::unsure::  Et derrière "Merde, j'ai que 150 potions, jrisque pas d'aller loin"

----------


## Pigno

Nuit Anno 1701  ::P: Faisait longtemps!



Toujours aussi mignon je trouve:smile:

----------


## orime

> Nuit Anno 1701 Faisait longtemps!
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8c9...0-f11305f2e9ac
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8f1...7-7b7489850afd
> 
> Toujours aussi mignon je trouve:smile:


J'ai toujours trouvé ce jeu maginifique, mais un peu dur pour moi et niveau gestion de ressources je suis une brèle, du coup tous mes pélos étaient dans le rouge  ::ninja:: .

Trop peu porté sur la guerre, ils font chier ces diplomates, vive les batailles quoi  :Cigare:

----------


## RUPPY

I want to believe

----------


## Shining Shiva

Quand tu vas découvrir qui a fait ça!!!

----------


## Nelfe

> Nuit Anno 1701 Faisait longtemps!
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8c9...0-f11305f2e9ac
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8f1...7-7b7489850afd
> 
> Toujours aussi mignon je trouve:smile:


J'y joue justement en ce moment, et je trouve que c'est de loin le jeu de gestion, voire même l'un des jeux en général le plus beau.

----------


## orime

Les musiques/sons sont très agréables aussi.

"Tout ce que vous voyez est on ne peut plus frais".

----------


## RUPPY

> Quand tu vas découvrir qui a fait ça!!!



Des paysans avec des bâtons ?  :^_^:

----------


## Marty

Je déteste ce topic...j'avais envie de m'acheter The Witcher et Anno 1701 il y a quelques mois mais je m'étais calmé...me disant qu'il fallait être raisonnable. Et la, vous me redonnez envie...  :Emo: 

Pour la peine, je vais mettre des screens de Mount and blade :

Chargez mes pecnos !



Headdd shot ! Fallait mieux planquer ta tempe derriere ton bouclier.

----------


## Shining Shiva

> Des paysans avec des bâtons ?


Oh oh oh^^ Tu verras bien mon enfant! (Le pire c'est que j'ai posté la photo du criminel en question ::P: )

----------


## SiGarret

*
Attaque de l'ile de Rhamaldi. Mon gunner faisait des merveilles.*
http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f3b...9abbf17932.jpg

http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3dd...1d2f03bbeb.jpg[/QUOTE]

Les casques des pilotes, c'est vraiment comme ça ?

----------


## Donnerstag

Je me suis pas engagé auprès des Carthaginois pour taper sur du Dace, je veux me frotter aux Romains.

----------


## bixente

:^_^: 

Alien Wake ? Serais-ce une référence au futur jeu de Remedy ? ( celui qu'on attend depuis des lustres ).

----------


## Anonyme871

> I want to believe
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8dd...a-56c4c7f45ff4


C'est quoi ce jeu  ::huh::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Sacred 2 je crois.

----------


## Shining Shiva

Encore et toujours ce bon gros Sacred 2 ^^



Ce qu'il y a de ballot, c'est qu'on voit pas que ce n'est que le quart de ce qui me collait au derche. M'apprendra à tenter de runner comme un con. Et en plus dans le tas y'avait 3 "immortels", le truc presque pas lourd.

Une potion/seconde, bon ratio ::P:

----------


## Algent

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/90c...9950529a16.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Alien Wake ? Serais-ce une référence au futur jeu de Remedy ? ( celui qu'on attend depuis des lustres ).


Ou un jeu de mot sur Arlan/Alma Wade  ::P: 

Sinon, tous vos screenshots de sacred2 me font bien envie mais je le trouve un peu cher sur steam, il est trouvable moins cher en magasin ?

----------


## Aghora

> Ce qu'il y a de ballot, c'est qu'on voit pas que ce n'est que le quart de ce qui me collait au derche. M'apprendra à tenter de runner comme un con. Et en plus dans le tas y'avait 3 "immortels", le truc presque pas lourd.


 Je fais toujours comme ça moi...

----------


## RUPPY

> Sinon, tous vos screenshots de sacred2 me font bien envie mais je le trouve un peu cher sur steam, il est trouvable moins cher en magasin ?



Sacred 2 n'est pas encore à bas prix dans nos contrées mais sur play.com tu peux le trouver à 32€  :;): ....après, il sera en anglais mais le patch de traduction est facilement trouvable  ::rolleyes:: 

C'est vraiment un excellent H&S je trouve.

----------


## Shining Shiva

> Je fais toujours comme ça moi...


Bah avec l'Inqui, c'est chaud de la bite de jouer à ça, enfin surtout au sud de la map. Tain par contre, Armor Lore et Blacksmith, ça aide bien quand même. Ca permet d'équiper du matos au dessus de ton level, du coup j'ai looté une bonne grosse épée "dorée" (légendaire? unique?) qu'à 10 niveaux de plus que mon gusse ^^ Elle charcle, la salope ::P:  Si seuleument je pouvais récupérer des armures d'homme, et pas des machins vérôlés de nabot.... *soupir*

Par contre c'est moi ou y'a pas beaucoup de classes qui peuvent équiper les boucliers?

----------


## Olipro

> http://uppix.net/2/7/d/07a33f405ad74...c1a62d51tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/7/c/f/824c79a383576...08d0e29att.jpg
> 
> 
> Je me suis pas engagé auprès des Carthaginois pour taper sur du Dace, je veux me frotter aux Romains.


C'est quoi ce mod ? il est pas dans la liste.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

C'est Hegemony...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'ai l'impression de jouer à SIN Episode One


Elle s'est bien lâchée dis donc...


Les devs ne se sont pas foulé en poussant le gore dans ces moindre détails


La vocation de FEAR 2 en fait c'est l'art !!


Mais que fou Lara Croft dans ce jeu !!


Tu as aimé mon lance clou, hein, avoues

----------


## Anonyme1023

Dans ta résolution les bandes noires sont juste affreusement grande Oo

Sinon il y a pas mal d'affiche parodique dans le metro, dont une de Die Hard 4 (qui s'appel Jesaisplusquoi 4 avec exactement la même affiche que DH4 d'ailleurs)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Dans ta résolution les bandes noires sont juste affreusement grande Oo


Les bandes noires ne me dérangent pas.

----------


## Olipro

Moi aussi je les trouve affreuses ("affreuses", et pas "juste affreuses", saloperie de franglishe  ::P: )
J'attends de retrouver mon horrible 16/10 tout rectangulaire pour jouer à fear2 dans des conditions correctes (elles auraient été bonnes si le jeu avait pu être directement en 4/3, et ne pas nécessiter un écran qui me sert pour voir des DVD)

----------


## Marty

> Tu as aimé mon *lance lou*, hein, avoues


Dans Worms ? Je connaissais que le lance mouton.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Dans Worms ? Je connaissais que le lance mouton.


Corrigeay -_-

----------


## Marty

> Corrigeay -_-


Ca va, je déconnais. J'ai omis le smiley.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Les bandes noires ne me dérangent pas.


Joue en fenêtré avec résolution wide, perso pour des jeux ayant ce genre de truc c'est ce que je fais.

----------


## Theor

Si le sang sur le mur n'est pas pré calculé, wohputin quoi !
Edit : Le dernier screen.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Si le sang sur le mur n'est pas pré calculé, wohputin quoi !


Non, pas pré-calculé. Sauf la deuxième je pense.

----------


## Pigno

Oh mon bateauuuu !  ::siffle:: 


Vil Pirate, ma cité  ::cry:: 


 :Emo:  ::cry:: 

Sinon marrante les missions du mode campagne de l'addon, j'avais jamais faite encore, ça change un peu du mode libre  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Oh, la jolie armure. Je veux !!


WTF !!! Les replica ont complètement changé


Des décors qui me font énormément pensé à Alien

----------


## Tyler Durden

Mais métal...
Dans fear il n'y a pas de japonaise à gros seins ? si ?



...






Tu ne t'intéresse pas aux petites filles aussi quand même ? ::ninja:: 


Ps: Quoi que.... Il y a bien l'air d'avoir le Master Chief(cf 1er screen).....

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Mais métal...
> Dans fear il n'y a pas de japonaise à gros seins ? si ?


Si !! DTC !  :B):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Individu grossier.

----------


## Pluton

> Individu grossier.


Eh, oh, Metal est un homme de goût, un gentleman, tu lui parles pas comme ça ok, sinon il t'envoie ses esclaves-ninja à gros seins ! ::o:

----------


## Hellzed

Ben le lieutenant STOCKES a pas une poitrine démesuré mais un sympa popotin,ainsi ça suffirait à convaincre Metal  ::P:  ? 

Tiens elle est typée asiatique,comme celle du 1 d'ailleurs, 

Spoiler Alert! 


si mes souvenirs sont bonz,elle se faisait pas aussi buter par Alma dans un déluge de sang ? pourquoi est elle dans l'hélico d'évacuation alors,j'ai pris la screenshot il y a plus de 4 ans >< 



*
SPOIL POTENTIEL !*

----------


## Pluton

> Ben le lieutenant STOCKES a pas une poitrine démesuré mais un sympa popotin,mais ça lui suffirait il vraiment ? 
> 
> Tiens elle est typée asiatique,comme celle du 1 d'ailleurs, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> si mes souvenirs sont bon,elle se faisait pas aussi buter par Alma dans un déluge de sang,pourquoi est elle dans l'hélico alors,j'ai pris la screenshot il y a plus de 4 ans >< 
> 
> ...


Non, elle vient constater le massacre avec plein de sang, elle n'y passe pas.

----------


## Hellzed

Il y  en a pas une qui y passe alors ?
J'arrive d'ailleurs pas trop à situer Extraction Point par rapport à FEAR 1&2.

----------


## L'invité

Les extensions du 1 n'entrent pas dans la timeline officielle.

----------


## Tyler Durden

L'aventure continue...

----------


## Sp1d3r

> Il y  en a pas une qui y passe alors ?
> J'arrive d'ailleurs pas trop à situer Extraction Point par rapport à FEAR 1&2.




Spoiler Alert! 


La blonde, Alice Wade. Eliminé par Paxton Fettel juste avant sa suppression

----------


## MacMullen

> Non, elle vient constater le massacre avec plein de sang, elle n'y passe pas.




Spoiler Alert! 


C'est au moment où on arrive dans une grande salle ouverte avec des “terrasses” à l'étage, où la femme vient observer la scène sanglante, pendant qu'Alma surgit à l'étage, et y reste jusqu'à ce qu'on la vise ?

----------


## Shining Shiva

Ze super pouvoir de l'Inquisitor, le super démon from hell que même qu'on dirait un Balrog.



Il est super balaise, il déchire tout, il tient sacrément bien la route, bref il n'a presque QUE des qualités.



Bah ouais, son super gros défaut c'est qu'une fois qu'il n'y a plus rien à tuer, il cherche à tuer son invocateur... Sauf que parfois il cherche JUSTE à tuer son invocateur, oubliant qu'il a été appelé pour bosser un peu...

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Un coup de nostalgie.

----------


## Lezardo

C'est quoi? Jill of the jungle ?

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

C'est inner worlds.

----------


## bixente

> C'est quoi? Jill of the jungle ?


C'est marqué en pixellisé sur noir, sur le premier screen  ::): .

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Si !! DTC !


Tu parles de la collègue qui roule du cul ? Elle est pas nippone, si ? (ou j'me suis pas assez bien concentré sur son visage...)

----------


## Tyler Durden

Après l'effort ...

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...efezfzeffe.jpg
> Après l'effort ...


Aaah, Shani  ::ninja:: .

----------


## J-D

> Des décors qui me font énormément pensé à Alien
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/850...8-c419e6953149


Oui en effet, ça y ressemble. :;): 


Alien 1-0 Predator.


La reine est sous bonne garde, pour l'instant...

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Bon c'est pas tout mais dans certaines situations on a parfois l'impression que les ennemis sont un peu maso.



Aouch




b0b0.




Et ce soir MECHOUI !

:rigoletoutseul:

----------


## Hellzed

> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...efezfzeffe.jpg
> Après l'effort ...


Punaize j'ai pas réussi à faire dégager la mamie.

----------


## Aun

Haha.   ::zzz::

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

J'adore l'odeur du napalm au petit mat... non la nuit en fait.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Tu peux y jouer en plein écran  :;):

----------


## bixente

Oh, shit... too bad, Dude.


There you are...

----------


## Anonyme1023

Genial le spoil \o/

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Tu peux y jouer en plein écran


J'aime bien en mode fenêtré. Excellent jeu en tout cas.

----------


## Koumal

> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...efezfzeffe.jpg
> Après l'effort ...


beh c'est quoi ce jeu ?   ::blink::

----------


## Tyler Durden

The Witcher

----------


## RUPPY

Alors toi tu m'as fâché  :Cigare: 


J'ai encore l'air plus con que mes collègues.... D'abord devant  ::siffle:: 


Et pis derrière....et arrêtez de me mater l'intérieure de ma machinerie, ça me gène  :<_<:

----------


## Marty

Et c'est quoi ?
Ça me fait penser à GW en plus moche. C'est la que je trouve que des montures dans GW, ça serait la classe.  ::wub:: 



Excusez-moi ?

----------


## schnak

> Et c'est quoi ?


A première vue je dirait sacred 2

----------


## Marty

> A première vue je dirait sacred 2


Ah ouai ok, je savais pas qu'on pouvait être une sorte de robot.

----------


## Aghora

Le Gardien du Temple.

Dans ce jeu, la magie et la technologie sont reliés par "l'énergie T"....enfin d'après ce que j'ai compris.
Il y a mêmes des mutants.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Petit clin d'oeil à l'une des scènes du premier Half-Life :

----------


## Shining Shiva

C'est bizarre, ça me fait penser à quelque chose... Mais où est-ce que j'ai pu voir ça... Désert, un bar louche au miyeu de nulle part...


Esquellent, comment y z'ont assuray!!!


Manque plus que les carcasses de bagnoles et Clooney!



Marrant que régulièrement, les posteurs demandent "mékesskecé vot' jeu là?". A croire qu'il est vraiment varié visuellement.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/398...39b4cdd97b.png
> C'est bizarre, ça me fait penser à quelque chose... Mais où est-ce que j'ai pu voir ça... Désert, un bar louche au miyeu de nulle part...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9e5...323e081d5a.png
> Esquellent, comment y z'ont assuray!!!
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/da4...11a5f7cfec.png
> Manque plus que les carcasses de bagnoles et Clooney!
> 
> ...


Sacred 2?

----------


## Shining Shiva

> Sacred 2?


Mais comment t'as deviné? ^^

En fait, le truc qui trompe tout en étant caractéristique, c'est que lorsqu'on fait des captures directement avec le jeu, il supprime la totalité de l'interface, ce qui donne un côté assez particulier.

----------


## Boolay

Trop fort la référence à une nuit en enfer  ::o:

----------


## Shining Shiva

C'est clair, mais encore un coup ils ont bien assuré, et comme jsuis très loin d'avoir tout visité, jme demande ce qu'ils ont encore été foutre par çi par là.

----------


## Perlin

Why so serious?


Naannn j'veux pas aller à l'hôpital!


«J'étais grosse et moche...»


«...Maintenant que je suis _Pro Ana_,  je me sens beaucoup mieux dans ma peau»

----------


## Donnerstag

Le château de Kaldaran attaqué par une dizaine de seigneurs Swadian : 200 hommes du nord et des poussières pour défendre la forteresse contre 900 soldats swadians : d'abord 400 hommes de tués chez eux dans une première bataille puis 300 dans un deuxième temps...Victoire ! (difficulté 101%)



[url=http://uppix.net/6/5/f/d947828b7279dc62ad3d1a04bc634.html][/url

----------


## Olipro

Mount and Blade résumé en un screen


Bataille à flanc de colline 


Prise de forteresse épique


Et après un carnage bordélique sur mount and blade, rien de tel qu'un massacre chaotique sur deus lo vult !

(appréciez la jauge de flèches de mes archers, et c'est ça à chaque bataille quasiment.)

----------


## Frite

> C'est clair, mais encore un coup ils ont bien assuré, et comme jsuis très loin d'avoir tout visité, jme demande ce qu'ils ont encore été foutre par çi par là.


T'as trouvé cette zone où, Shiva ?

----------


## Aghora

Est ce que t'as trouvé le port dans la zone du Désert (vers le Sud-Ouest)? Bien, alors de là tu te diriges vers l'est (légèrement sud-est en fait). Là tu trouveras un camp avec un Monsieur qui te proposera une quête et qui t'emmènera vers ce fameux endroit.

----------


## Marty

> Bataille à flanc de colline 
> http://uppix.net/8/6/4/7e3b35e731dcb...a26eef84tt.jpg


Petit joueur :




La aussi la jauge de carreaux de mes arbalétriers étaient vide à la fin. ::wub:: 



Tiens, vous prenez vos screens avec quoi dans Mount and blade. Car avec fraps ou le truc intégré (aux touches merdiques en plus), c'est toujours du bipmap de 3,9mo. Et quand je passe ça en jpeg, ça tire forcement une sale gueule.

----------


## Frite

> Est ce que t'as trouvé le port dans la zone du Désert (vers le Sud-Ouest)? Bien, alors de là tu te diriges vers l'est (légèrement sud-est en fait). Là tu trouveras un camp avec un Monsieur qui te proposera une quête et qui t'emmènera vers ce fameux endroit.


Ah, j'ai pas visité ce coin de désert, en effet. Merci.

----------


## Shining Shiva

> T'as trouvé cette zone où, Shiva ?


Désolé de pas avoir pu répondre, j'étais encore en Ancaria ^^

Par contre je l'ai découvert en fouinant, pas en devant y aller, d'ailleurs j'ai pas eu la fameuse quête en question, mhh mhhh....

----------


## Olipro

> Tiens, vous prenez vos screens avec quoi dans Mount and blade. Car avec fraps ou le truc intégré (aux touches merdiques en plus), c'est toujours du bipmap de 3,9mo. Et quand je passe ça en jpeg, ça tire forcement une sale gueule.


fraps version payante fait la compression jpg tout seul
mais sinon j'utilise HoverSnap
c'est un démon qui fait que quand tu appuies sur la touche imprecran, ça génére direct la screenshot associée dans un fichier au format jpg dans le dossier que t'as choisi avant. Tu peux meme prendre une screen de zones de l'écran avec d'autres combinaisons de touche que j'ai pas activé perso.

----------


## Marty

> fraps version payante fait la compression jpg tout seul
> mais sinon j'utilise HoverSnap
> c'est un démon qui fait que quand tu appuies sur la touche imprecran, ça génére direct la screenshot associée dans un fichier au format jpg dans le dossier que t'as choisi avant. Tu peux meme prendre une screen de zones de l'écran avec d'autres combinaisons de touche que j'ai pas activé perso.


Ouai mais Fraps version payante je n'en ai pas besoin.
Je vais regarder Hoversnap.

Merci.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Tiens, vous prenez vos screens avec quoi dans Mount and blade.


Xfire. Il fait le screenshot, le sauvegarde en jpg, et l'uploade directement sur le net. Que demander de plus ?  :^_^: 

(par contre, il ne marche pas quand on utilise le HDR mod... Il ne détecte pas qu'on est en jeu  ::|: )

----------


## Marty

C'est vrai, j'utilisais xfire avant mais il me faisait des screens ultra merdique sous GW...ptetre qu'il s'est amélioré.

----------


## Olipro

xfire a de gros problemes de compatibilité avec les jeux en général en ce moment.
le duo hoversnap+uppix ou tofcanardplus c'est le mieux je trouve, surtout parce que t'as meme pas besoin de verifier que c'est bien un jeu que tu prends en screenshot. Tu peux même prendre des screens de dwarf fortress.

----------


## Shining Shiva

Ahhhh mais qu'est-ce qu'il se passe-t'il, damned!!! D'où c'est que jsuis donc!!!

----------


## Marty

"Nan mais c'est pas des flèches qui vont me faire peur !"

----------


## NitroG42

> "Nan mais c'est pas des flèches qui vont me faire peur !"
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/740...558702b5c4.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/347...4d493584c7.jpg


12,3 fps ?

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> 12,3 fps ?


Ouais, je suis jaloux.

----------


## Marty

> 12,3 fps ?


 :B): 

PC portable et même pas tout à fond. En fait, dés qu'il y a plein de dénivelés, bosses, etc le jeu se met à ramer. Sinon ca rame pas.
C'est bizarre.

Surtout que je fais tourner TF2 pratiquement au max, ou encore Dark Messiah sans trop de problème sur le même PC. Ptetre que M&B aime pas les drivers laptop de Nvidia.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Pinaise !
Chez moi c'est super lisse , sauf quand les unités spawnent.

----------


## Slayertom

Notre missions: trouver les Scud dans le désert et les détruire.





Le résultat : tous mort durant une embuscade ennemis

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

GNAYYYYH ????




C'était en rumeur et il y a jamais eu de confirmation d'un coups ça débarque sur steam pouf comme ça ?

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ah oui en effet  ::mellow:: 

Daube spotted  ::ninja::

----------


## Shining Shiva

Y'en a quand même qui ont du temps à perdre...




Les mecs d'Ascaron se sont fait chier à modélier leurs locaux (fidèlement, ça je l'ignore mais si c'est aussi fidèle que le Titty Twister ou ce qui m'a semblé très vaguement être la Cantina, alors ouais), avec le téléphone qui sonne tout le temps et une petite musique très 16 bits... Y sont vraiment fêlés. En plus à l'entrée y'a un enturbané qui me dit qu'ils sont occupés parce qu'ils ont déjà lancé le développement de Sacred 3... Si tous les dévs pouvaient nous faire part de leurs annonces comme ça, ça serait bien fun!

----------


## Aarsk

Et encore, quand t'auras vu la mission qui est associée au machin... Glups !  ::mellow::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Quelques screens des débuts de DoW2  ::): 

A la fin de chaque mission on a droit à un petit screen avec la progression détaillée de nos troupes:


La fregate d'assaut:


Dans la barge on bichonne nos troupes  ::): 


En résulmé, ça a l'air prometteur  ::wub::

----------


## Shining Shiva

Putain par contre jsais pas si c'est moi qui suis nul ou quoi, mais le premier boss Ork, cte dégelée qu'il m'a mis dans la tronche... Bon j'l'ai battu, hein, mais il s'en est fallu de peu.

----------


## RUPPY

Chouette, des T-shirts de Haaaaaard Rockkkk  



Bon, le cadeau de fin de quête des Blind Guardian pue des rouleaux pour un GT : 

Spoiler Alert! 


Pratiquement que des armes à 2 mains...inutilisable avec un bras/canon/distributeur d'essui-tout/décapsuleur :<_<:

----------


## Shining Shiva

> Bon, le cadeau de fin de quête des Blind Guardian pue des roulaeux pour un GT : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Pratiquement que des armes à 2 mains...inutilisable avec un bras/canon/distributeur d'essui-tout/décapsuleur


T'inquiète, ça reste des armes à 2 mains: ça frappe fort mais c'est bien trop long pour être utile.

----------


## Leybi

Un joli boum !

----------


## La Mimolette

_Petite cinématique dans le jeux, j'ai été bluffé par le Space Marine. Plus de screens plus tard...

_

----------


## El_Mariachi²



----------


## L'invité

Ce sont des cinématiques ça?

On dirait des artworks plutôt.  ::o:

----------


## Say hello

Boulot façon Relic du temps d'Homeworld... roxx.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Ce sont des cinématiques ça?


Ouaip  ::):  Mais elles sont très courtes.

----------


## L'invité

> Boulot façon Relic du temps d'Homeworld... roxx.


J'ai pas connu les homeworld.  ::o: 
Mais j'ai tous les jeux relic depuis DoW.

----------


## bixente

> Boulot façon Relic du temps d'Homeworld... roxx.


Allez, Relic, sortez nous Homeworld 3 maintenant, Shnell !  ::):

----------


## Lunik

Un peu d'Empire Total War ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Dawn of War II il poutre

----------


## Aun

T'as pas encore moddé la prophétesse en tenue légère?

----------


## Hellzed



----------


## Leybi

Vroum vrouuuuum ! Euh... Oups, j'avais pas vu la falaise...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

T'as pas vu la falaise mais t'es sorti juste au bon moment de ta bagnole  ::o:  !

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/954f...52a3310943.png http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/9206...dfd16f095d.png http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/1968...466ebfda49.png
> Vroum vrouuuuum ! Euh... Oups, j'avais pas vu la falaise...


Bah pourtant c'est fléché...  ::ninja::

----------


## rip-e

Un peu de pub pour l'excellent mod RO 3.3 sur UT2004
Tenue hiver + trenblement due à une grenade:

et une autre pour le paysage:

----------


## Anonyme871

> Allez, Relic, sortez nous Homeworld 3 maintenant, Shnell !


Rho j'ai réinstallé Homeworld 2 y'a 3 jours  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub:: 

Tiens j'en ferrai des screen à l'occasion.

----------


## Leybi

> T'as pas vu la falaise mais t'es sorti juste au bon moment de ta bagnole  !





> Bah pourtant c'est fléché...


Oui bon euh c'est un contexte, en fait j'aime bien jeter des caisses par dessus les falaises dans ce jeu  ::wub::

----------


## Shapa

> Oui bon euh c'est un contexte, en fait j'aime bien jeter des caisses par dessus les falaises dans ce jeu


Pourquoi y'a autre chose a faire dans ce jeu?   ::ninja:: [

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Flamber les herbes, noob.

Enfin, certaines  ::ninja::

----------


## Leybi

Et sniper des gazelles, aussi  ::ninja:: .

Voire, jeter une caisse sur une gazelle en bas d'une falaise tout en mettant le feu à la savanne, mais ça c'est chaud j'ai pas encore réussi à le faire  :Bave: .

----------


## Gros Con n°2

> Et sniper des gazelles, aussi .


Stop Deer Hunter, wait The hunter  :B):  Ou go postal 2 + mods.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Non rien

----------


## Kob

Euh empire est sorti ?

----------


## Syntaxerror

Non, il y a une démo sur Steam.

----------


## Steack

Non, mais la démo est dispo sur steam  :;): 

Grilled  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Kob

Ha ok, j'ai cru faire une crise cardiaque...

----------


## Theor

P'tain Gothic quand ça rame pas (  ::cry::  ), c'est juste vachement bien.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Je vous laisse chercher l'utilité de cette arme :


Bug...


Y'en a plein maintenant...


Le bas maintenant :


Euh, c'est pas moi  ::ninja::

----------


## Thom'

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/67be...18265a53ee.jpg
> 
> P'tain Gothic quand ça rame pas (  ), c'est juste vachement bien.


Putain c'est vrai ça  :Emo:  

Allez ça me donne envie de le réinstaller  :B):

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Ouaip, Gothic roske, mais rame aussi  :Emo:

----------


## schnak

> Putain c'est vrai ça  
> 
> Allez ça me donne envie de le réinstaller


Histoire de pas paraître trop con, vous parlez bien du premier gothic nan ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Theor

Génération kikoolol  :B): , donc non.

----------


## Hellzed

C'est bien dans ce jeu qu'au bout de 15min, au début de l'aventure, on se fait violer par des sangliers sanguinaires ?  ::P:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Si tu es faible oui, sinon non.  :B):

----------


## Sk-flown

> C'est bien dans ce jeu qu'au bout de 15min, au début de l'aventure, on se fait violer par des sangliers sanguinaires ?


Tout est une question de doigté et de rythme.

----------


## RUPPY

Je vois qu'on prend soin des enfants par ici...


Ben dit donc, les souris sont grosses dans le quartier  ::mellow:: 


Mais heuuuuuu, mon ballon

----------


## Boolay

Arrêtez avec les screens de Sacred 2 j'ai pu des sous  ::cry::

----------


## RUPPY

> Arrêtez avec les screens de Sacred 2 j'ai pu des sous


Quand on a pas les moyens, on ferme les yeux  ::(: 


 :^_^:

----------


## Gros Con n°2



----------


## RUPPY

> http://www.rent-a-marbella-casa.com/3410081.JPG


Arrêtez les screens de villas....j'ai plus de sous ::'(:

----------


## Aghora

Quand on a pas les moyens on ferme les yeux.

----------


## RUPPY

> Quand on a pas les moyens on ferme les yeux.


J'ai même pas les moyens de fermer les yeux

----------


## Gros Con n°2

C'était un screen de crysis  ::ninja::

----------


## RUPPY

> C'était un screen de crysis


C'est c'là ouiiiiiiiiiii.... rent a casa à marbella  :Cigare:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Mais c'est vrai  :Emo: 

http://www.freakygaming.com/pc/actio...omparison.html

----------


## Pluton

> Mais c'est vrai 
> 
> http://www.freakygaming.com/pc/actio...omparison.html


Waouh, si j'en avait quelque chose à faire des graphismes, j'en aurait le zizi tout dur. En attendant j'ai toujours pas Crysis. :^_^:

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Dommage, ça reste un jeu très sympa.

----------


## Say hello

Ouai.. ah attend!
200m, buter des coréens, 200m, buter des coréen, 500m, buter des coréen.. une 30aine de fois puis 500m, buter de l'alien..

C'est sur que c'est pas trop novateur côté gameplay et scénario, par contre "putain la claque de la vitrine technologique".

(L'idée de la nanosuit c'est un peu un fragment de RPG dans du FPS, des caractéristiques différent conférée par la tenue..)

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Et alors, où est le problème ? C'est le cas de la plupart des fps, et encore, la plupart c'est "30m, buter, 30 m, buter, 10m, buter"....

Tiens ! Comme Tf2 !  ::w00t::  Et comme L4D ! Et comme DOD:S !

C'est chercher la merde là où elle n'y est pas quoi.

----------


## Aghora

C'est mieux fait dans le jeu.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Si t'as une uber config ouais  ::ninja:: 

Mais quasi personne n'a ça  :Emo:

----------


## Aghora

En fait la réalité c'est de la merde  ::ninja:: , on a des yeux pas assez performants.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Y'a le prochain riddick pour ça, il a des lunettes spéciales. Et tu need les mêmes pour splinter cell ! Pour WoW aussi je dirais, mais pas de troll sur ce topic  ::ninja::

----------


## Say hello

> Et alors, où est le problème ? C'est le cas de la plupart des fps, et encore, la plupart c'est "30m, buter, 30 m, buter, 10m, buter"....
> 
> Tiens ! Comme Tf2 !  Et comme L4D ! Et comme DOD:S !
> 
> C'est chercher la merde là où elle n'y est pas quoi.


Ouai, mais tout les jeux sont pas présenté comme totalement incroyablement superbement novateur, enfin c'était surtout le plan technique qui était mis en avant, mais scénario pas à la hauteur.

Pour TF2 et DoDS, c'est du multi en équipe en map très fermée, c'est pas comparable c'est des jeux volontairement comme ça.

L4D même si on passe sont temps à shooter des infectés tout les 2m c'est fun et parfaitement conçu sur ça.

Être un FPS n'empêche pas de proposer une bonne ligne de scénario qui n'est pas absolument répétitif en tout point tout le long. (Bioshock, FEAR,..?)

Et bon, d'une manière tout les FPS serait comparable sur le fait qu'ils sont des FPS, mais aucun n'est vraiment comparable. (Serious Sam par rapport à DoD)
À l'exception de ceux d'une même licence (FEAR et FEAR 2).

Enfin c'était un petit fake taunt innocent, j'ai joué à Crysis j'ai trouvé ça intéressant, fascinant sur le plan technique (et température de cpu) mais diablement cours et "Spore"esque côté action.

Mais j'avoue, y'a 3 bon gros moments intenses et rebondissant. 

Spoiler Alert! 


3 tanks du village, l'attaque du port, le porte avion



Faudrait peut être que je teste Warhead? parait qu'il est meilleurs en scénario/action même si plus linéaire.

Désolé HS.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Crysis a un multi bien plus intéressant que L4D, Tf2 et DoD:S réunis pour un joueur sachant se servir d'une souris et d'un clavier. A partir de ce point, le solo existe, pas comme les trois autres, donc Crysis leur est supérieur.

Merde  ::sad::

----------


## Say hello

> Crysis a un multi bien plus intéressant que L4D, Tf2 et DoD:S


J'aime l'ironie, c'est un bon moment celui là.

J'avoue m'être bien poilé sur le multi de Crysis (Poser du C4 partout au spawn du lance roquette, me planquer genre dans une poubelle à côté et sortir un magistral "Get the Rocket Launcher if you can!!" et tout faire péter, moi avec, quand un mec le prend) mais pas autant que les TKpute sur L4D, les frontstabpute sur TF2, et les TK involontaire à la grenade et au fusil sur Fret à DoDS.

Mais c'est vrai que crysis est un bon jeu, mais à force de gros teaser bien monstrueux j'en ai attendu plus qu'il n'avait sur le scénario.

----------


## Gros Con n°2

Une question de goûts. Je ne reviendrais pas sur mes goûts par rapport aux jeux valve, mais crysis, malgré ses cheats (réellement présents) proposait un multi très sympa, clairement pas casual niveau gameplay (remarque, certains ralaient car y'avait présence de trickjump, snif), tout comme le proposait warhead en version lite avant que n'arrivaient les futurs patchs....

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Quand la planète est très infectée par les tyranides, il y a beaucoup plus de particules rouges en suspension dans l'air. Cay bô  ::):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

C'est une coloscopie le deuxième screen ?

----------


## Aun

Non, c'est une entrée dans le Warp/Empyrrean, un plan où les âmes des êtres vivants/planètes/etc on un reflet, et où vivent les démons.
C'est un moyen de voyager plus rapidement dans l'univers, qui se présente comme une épreuve de canoë kayak en mode essorage.
Le voyage n'est pas très sur (des vaisseaux en sortent parfois avec des siècles de retard), on entasse donc des milliers de pauvres hères dont le seul crime est de présenter des dispositions psychiques dans un bâtiment, qui sert de phare dans le warp (les âmes sont visibles dans le warp sous forme de flammes plus ou moins grandes).
Les vaisseaux disposent d'une caste de navigateurs, et sont protégés des démons du warp par un bouclier warp.

----------


## La Mimolette

J'aime ça.

----------


## Slayertom



----------


## Shining Shiva

> Quand on a pas les moyens, on ferme les yeux


Tiens, y'a un truc qui me fait rigoler, beaucoup.

On est d'accord pour dire que Sacred 2 est quand même sacrément meugnon tout plein avec ses zolis décors tous mimis plop plop verdoyant. Limite un jeu de gonzesses ^^

Comment ça se fait que ma soeur me sort que "T'ain c'est moche ton truc, ça vaut pas Meetin, ça au moins c'est un beau jeu". Bon après elle joue aux Sim's et à la DS donc jpense pas que ce soit une référence ^^


Putain, enfin je le rencontre, c'était pas un boss comme ça, mais bien un boss de quête... 2 coups qu'il m'a mis, même pas eu besoin d'un potion, ridicule...



Non, ce n'est pas une boule disco portable, c'est bien un autre boss  :;):  Manquait plus qu'un bon morceau de Earth, Wind & Fire ou de Kool & The Gang et la fête était complète!



Ah ah ah!!! Je suis plus fort que tout! Je suis L'Inquisiteur Lévitateur aux jambes écartées et à l'air ridicule!!! F34R!!!!

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Si j'avais un écran plus grand, je ferais des posters de certaines screen prise de ces cinématiques  ::wub:: .

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/b39d...be20261737.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/f9fc...439402ce27.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/cc54...103e81d9f1.jpg
> 
> Si j'avais un écran plus grand, je ferais des posters de certaines screen prise de ces cinématiques .


Stu veux j'en prendrai avec mon 24 pouces. Mais j'ai déjà passay les deux premiers que t'a posté.

----------


## Anonyme871

Cay beau

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Et euh, c'est quoi ?

----------


## Anonyme871

> Et euh, c'est quoi ?


Oups désolé, DOW II  ::P:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Oups désolé, DOW II


D'accord. C'est pour souligner qu'on a pas trop souvent l'occasion de voir des fleurs dans un Warhammer. (oh ca rime...)

----------


## RUPPY

J'veux pas savoir ce que vous faites ici, je vais simplement vous meuler la gueule par précaution...


La classe ma mobylette


Je vais faire la couv' de mobchop  :Cigare: 


Le garage à mobylette

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Tain l'autre hey il conduit la moto à Mr Garrison!

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Tain l'autre hey il conduit la moto à Mr Garrison!
> 
> http://xs136.xs.to/xs136/09094/147628.jpg


Genre tu peux à la fois te la jouer moyen age et te trimballer sur des motos fantaisistes ?  ::huh:: 

C'est quel jeu ?

----------


## El_Mariachi²

On dirait Sacred2

----------


## Aghora

Celui là. Sacred 2.

Son personnage est une sorte d'androïde.

On va finir par mettre la légende avant de poster nos screenshots. A chaque fois "C'est quoi ce jeu ??". C'est que ça a l'air de marquer en tout cas ^^ !!

----------


## Pluton

Il est zarb ce jeu quand même au vue de vos screen, entre les trucs techno, les quêtes débiles et les panoplies de noël...

----------


## Aghora

C'est ça qu'est bon !!!!

Et t'as oublié de citer Blind Guardian qui a fait une chanson à faire pleurer les Dieux !

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> On va finir par mettre la légende avant de poster nos screenshots.


Ben moi ça me parait logique d'indiquer au minimum de quel jeu il s'agit hein.  :;):

----------


## Aghora

Depuis le temps qu'on le dit hein  ::rolleyes:: . Ca fait des pages qu'on nous le demande.

Non mais ça fait plaisir cet intérêt pour ce jeu bizarroïde.

----------


## RUPPY

Désolé, mais on a posté un paquet de screens de Sacred  2, je pensais que ce n'était plus la peine de le présenter  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Hellzed

Vais je devoir aller chez la manucure ?

----------


## Keep

Arf, j'avais oublié qu'il était bien moche sans mod...

- Keep -

----------


## Epikoienkore

*France* : l'hôpital publique va mal !!!

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Vais je devoir aller chez la pédicure ?


Si tu vas à la pédicure pour les mains toi...

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Si tu vas à la pédicure pour les mains toi...


 :^_^: 

Il a été monté à l'envers

----------


## Hellzed

Bon sang je me suis trompé de screenshot,autant pour moi,c'est édité.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Déjà ca commence mal.



Le feeling est exactement le même que dans FFXII, on y retrouve le design général, l'ambiance d'Ivalice et même le héros -12 en charismes même si cette fois, ils nous honore d'un type brun et pas trop gay-friendly.



Le premier instant de la démo. La gorge sèche, je ravale mon enthousiasme. Désormais je constate juste les dégâts, une larme à l'oeil.
Alors oui on est bien sous l'unreal engine 3, l'espèce de moteur plastique qui arrive quand même à cracher des choses pas trop moches. Mais franchement, c'est digne de la PS2 et en plus ca se permet de ramer.



Niveau immersion on en prend un sacré coup également, les rues sont vides et se ressemblent toutes. Par contre l'effort de chara design est louable, pas d'elfes, d'orcs ou de monstres fantasy vu, revu. On a plaisir à tourner autour des créatures pour les observer. Mais par contre les races n'ont pas vraiment de charisme en soit. Des hommes-chat à 4 bras, des musaraigne aux longues oreilles...



Le pire de tout. Une carte pas pensé pour les grosses résolutions et - bon ok c'est subjectif - moche et mal pensée.



J'ai pas fini, j'ai pas fini ! Le combat maintenant, je n'ai pas du tout approfondi le système. Mais par contre la première chose qui choque c'est le bordel ambiant qui émane. Et de plus, les combats se déroulent à l'ancienne. Contact avec le monstre et *pof* téléportation dans un pans parallèle du continuum espace temps. On se bat alors avec une équipe de 10 bras cassé dans un spectacle son et lumière horriblement pas optimisé.



Premier combat et première grosse claque. Un monstre "rare" nous anhile tous sous un déluge de morgenstern. S'en est trop, je rend les armes.

----------


## RUPPY

Ls problème avec les rpg japonais, c'est qu'ils n'ont pas su évoluer avec les années.... et je ne suis pas un joueur pc primaire: j'ai adoré FF7 sur psone par exemple (trés novateur en son temps) mais depuis, quelle évolution ? Franchement ? Ma dernière deception : Blue Dragon. A l'époque ou j'avais encore une 360 (que j'ai vendu par manque de temps....une excellente console) j'ai eu envie de redonner sa chance au genre et paf, j'vous le donne en mille : un vieux soufflet moisi... je ne sais plus quoi penser des rpg jap hormis le fait qu'ils sont....comment dire poliment...c'est caca

----------


## FUTOMAKI

C'est d'autant plus dommage que j'avais été agréablement surpris par FFXII. Le monde d'Ivalice est superbe, le système est très bon et en plus c'est beau.

Un des trucs qui m'horripile le plus aussi c'est le fait de ne pas pouvoir choisir l'action qu'on veut réaliser en combat (!).
On se contente de donner une directive et de regarder. C'est naze.

Franchement deçus par Last Remnant. Je laisse le doute de la démo, sait-on jamais...

----------


## Aghora

Entraînement au lancer de poules.

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

C'est quoi comme jeu? Ca a l'air fort sympathique.

----------


## le faucheur

Mens of war je dirais.

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

Okay merci, j'vais surement me laisser tenter.

Edit: Bon sang en plus c'était en test dans CPC 186... j'ai vraiment une mémoire de poisson rouge des fois.

----------


## Saumon

Petite partie de sins hier avec un pote.

Ça faisait longtemps, et c'est toujours aussi excellent...





Il me tarde d'essayer Entrenchment, qui vient de sortir.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Beuaaaarrrrr !



WAAAAAAGH !! Hein ? Non, c'est pas ça ?



Com'on Mother fuckers !



Verpfänden Sie, den er sagte !



Kitty ! Kiiiittyyyyy !

----------


## Kamicaz

Pip ce sont des screens de Tales of Valor ? En tout cas le tigre à la fin j'en suis sur.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Pip ce sont des screens de Tales of Valor ? En tout cas le tigre à la fin j'en suis sur.


Non, screen de Company of Heroes avec le mod "Historic Skins".

----------


## Kamicaz

Fichtre autant pour moi alors  ::):  il ressemble comme deux gouttes d'eau à celui des screens de ToV.

----------


## Aghora

> C'est quoi comme jeu? Ca a l'air fort sympathique.


Men of War (sans s à la fin de men) ouais.

Et là j'ai deux points parce que la poule a laissé deux fois des traces de plumes.

Par contre on a pas pu continuer car des perturbateurs à l'accent allemand se sont pointés. C'est injuste, ça fait des années que nous, partisans, nous nous réunissons à cet endroit précis pour nous entraîner. Ils ont piqué notre terrain alors bon, il a bien fallu les virer.

----------


## Slayertom

Ah mais je vois que tu a finalement reçu men of war Aghora, Tu va peut être pouvoir m'aider a finir cette fichu mission russe en coop. ::):

----------


## Aghora

Je l'ai acheté à la Fnac plutôt.

Je n'en suis qu'à la mission 3.

----------


## Crusader

En attendant Men of War, je reprend mon jeu favoris sur pc après CM

Bataille en France en 40. Mon unité est encerclé et je dois trouver un moyen de rejoindre la poche en haut pour la ravitailler et la secourir.



Comme a mon habitude , je tombe dans une grosse embuscade  



Raser la foret a l'artillerie c'est plus prudent avant d'avancer dans de telles conditions

----------


## Aghora

"Unité permanente tuée"

Crusader !

 Tu sais très bien comment sont construites ces fichues missions aléatoires dans ce jeu ! 
Tu ne peux qu'être blâmé de t'être laissé avoir de la sorte !

----------


## Crusader

J'avoue  ::mellow:: 

Enfin a ma décharge ca faisait un bail que j'avais plus touché au jeu original (hors mission kursk) . La, le théatre soviétique commencait a me souler, et meme si les Blitz original a plein de défauts (distance de vue, ia) , faut reconnaitre que les théatres d'opérations sont assez variés. Et puis se battre avec des Somua ::wub::

----------


## Holy

Warhammer online  ::):

----------


## Aun

Un prince démon congelé?

----------


## Nelfe

Je vais te rattraper !

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Je vais te rattraper !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bc0...d6523f46c8.jpg

----------


## Nelfe

J'ai exactement pensé à ça quand j'ai prit le screen, notamment la scène finale où Aubrey apprend que le médecin français est en fait l'amiral français et qu'il se taille avec le vaisseau  ::):

----------


## Slayertom

Âpres avoir réparer ce petit tank, je montre aux GI que ça ne sert a rien de se cacher dans une maison.






Bien entendu, ces fourbes d'américain en profitent pour me contourner par le flanc droit mais malheureusement pour eux mes obus anti-tank de 88 traverse très bien les mur de cette grange.





Quand les Sherman encore en état de marche comprennent qu'ils ne font pas le poids, ils essayent de s'enfuir mais c'est peine perdu



Il ne reste plus qu'a tuer les derniers défenseur encore en vie grace nos courageux teutons qui attaquent a 15 contre 1 ! Quel courage !

----------


## Crusader

Ca fait envie ces belles images mais les distances de tir ont l'air d'etre très courtes non?

----------


## Slayertom

Les portés varient suivant le type de véhicule et d'armement, par exemple le jagdpanther de mes screenshot tire plus loin que le Sherman mais c'est dur d'évaluer a quel distance exactement sans repère précis. 
Mais de toute façon durant la second guerre mondial la majorité des combats avaient lieu a moins de 50 mètres et meme si il arrive d'avoir des combat d'assez longue distance avec les tanks ce jeux respecte cet esprit la.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> J'ai exactement pensé à ça quand j'ai prit le screen, notamment la scène finale où Aubrey apprend que le médecin français est en fait l'amiral français et qu'il se taille avec le vaisseau


Ah ouais la quand même "[SPOILER] [/ SPOILER]"

----------


## Theor

J'ai du cul sur les fils d'attente, ça lag pas et c'est speeeeeeed  :Bave:

----------


## Aghora

Quake 3  ::o:  ::o:  !!!

----------


## Pelomar

> Quake 3  !!!


Quake Live, s'pece de noob !

----------


## Breakfire

Des screens de Men of war 









destruction d'une place forte allemande à l'aide d'un camion citerne

----------


## Yshuya

Bon je cherche un foutu jeu que j'ai vu dans le topic...

Bu de ce que je me souviens c'est futuriste, c'est un fps et enfin ... on ne peut jamais crever  ... quand on meurt on apparait dans un autre monde.

Et dans celui-ci on a un arc et on tire avec des flèches sur des genres de chérubins et une fois qu'on en a tué assez, on se retrouve dans le monde des vivants.

Le premier qui trouve gagne ma reconnaissance éternelle. Ca vaut pas grand chose  ::):

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Bon je cherche un foutu jeu que j'ai vu dans le topic...
> 
> Bu de ce que je me souviens c'est futuriste, c'est un fps et enfin ... on ne peut jamais crever  ... quand on meurt on apparait dans un autre monde.
> 
> Et dans celui-ci on a un arc et on tire avec des flèches sur des genres de chérubins et une fois qu'on en a tué assez, on se retrouve dans le monde des vivants.
> 
> Le premier qui trouve gagne ma reconnaissance éternelle. Ca vaut pas grand chose


Prey

----------


## Tuvok

Au hasard ce serais pas PREY la réponse à la question ?
Si c'est ça bravo à moi  ::P: 

A la vache réponse en simultanée à 2h13 et je passe en 2e c'est dégueulasse!

----------


## Sk-flown

> Des screens de Men of war 
> 
> destruction d'une place forte allemande à l'aide d'un camion citerne


"Allo Sarko ?"
...
"Je crois que je tiens un futur terroriste là."
...
"Ouai le mec il s'entraîne sur un simulateur comme les mecs du 11 septembre."
...
"Non pas d'avions, un camion plein d'essence."
...
"Ou ça !?!"
...
"Pff je sais pas, c'est a toi d'y envoyer le raid pour le cuisiner un peu en préventif tu vois."
...
"Mouais, bon ça tient toujours pour ce week-end le barbecue?"
...
"Ok bise."

----------


## Rikimaru

Mass effect qui déchire ca race
Alerte rouge 3 online il déchire aussi ca race 
L4D et TF2 pour le fun !

----------


## Marty

> Mass effect qui déchire ca race
> Alerte rouge 3 online il déchire aussi ca race 
> L4D et TF2 pour le fun !


Tu t'es pas gouré de topic ?

----------


## Kob

Crusader, une nouvelle fois (décidemment, avec 2nd manassas tu as vraiment des jeux étonnants), mais ça vient de quel jeu tes screens ?

----------


## Marty

> Crusader, une nouvelle fois (décidemment, avec 2nd manassas tu as vraiment des jeux étonnants), mais ça vient de quel jeu tes screens ?


 ::o: 
Blitzkrieg.

----------


## Kob

Et c'est bien ça blitzkrieg ?

----------


## Kob

Je me réponds à moi même, mais oui, ça a l'air bien, d'ailleurs, le 1 semble mieux que le 2.

----------


## Krogort

Dans un donjon avec un groupe


A dos de taxi-griffon


Tagada tagada au milieux de squelettes


Tagada tagada ches les orques


Tagada dans la foret




Le coin taverne du hall de guilde

----------


## Yshuya

> Prey



En te remerciliant. ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Muhahahaha, here we come !!

----------


## Steack

Cheater  ::P: h34r:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

M'en fou, j'ai déjà finit le jeu. Donc autant refaire le jeu en modifiant tout plein de truc. Faut que j'installe le mod Defence tiens.

----------


## Steack

Je te comprend, juste pour le fun.
N'oublis pas d'essayer le mod de la garde impérial, il a l'air bien sympa  :;):

----------


## BuzzerMan

> Dans un donjon avec un groupe
> A dos de taxi-griffon
> Tagada tagada au milieux de squelettes
> Tagada tagada ches les orques
> Tagada dans la foret
> Le coin taverne du hall de guilde


Oohh c'est Everquest 2 ?? Mon premier (et seul) MMO parcouru !! Que de bon souvenir ! Les steppes du tonnerre, le fort orc dont j'ai oublié le nom... Et joli hall !

Tiens et je profite de ce message pour essayer de faire vibrer la corde nostalgique de certains  travers mes premiers pas dans la Zone de STALKER :



Et j'ai une question : est-ce que c'est normal l'aspect sépia quand on est dans la station psy de la forêt rouge ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

C'est pas Fallout 3 plutôt ?

----------


## Donnerstag

Oui c'est normal.

----------


## Saankan

> Tiens et je profite de ce message pour essayer de faire vibrer la corde nostalgique de certains  travers mes premiers pas dans la Zone de STALKER :
> 
> Et j'ai une question : est-ce que c'est normal l'aspect sépia quand on est dans la station psy de la forêt rouge ?



Snif, la zone!  ::wub::

----------


## Dark Fread

> C'est pas Fallout 3 plutôt ?


Je crois que ça manque à peine d'atomic explosions un peu awesome.

----------


## Aghora

> Snif, la zone!


J'ai eu la même réaction. Aaaahh les *bips* du PDA...et surtout la zone psy et ses hallus, son ambiance, ses antennes bruyantes !

J'ai envie d'y retourner  ::wub:: !

----------


## chenoir

La première fois que j'ai vu des hallus sortir du sol, j'ai réellement cru que j'avais juste une hallucination. Je l'ai vu en coin, fugacement, j'ai tourné le regard il n'y avait plus rien. J'ai continué d'avancer, pareil dans l'autre angle de vue, qui disparait instantanément. Et franchement ca fout l'ambiance d'une force...

----------


## Morgoth

Best FPS Ever.

----------


## Krogort

> Oohh c'est Everquest 2 ?? Mon premier (et seul) MMO parcouru !! Que de bon souvenir ! Les steppes du tonnerre, le fort orc dont j'ai oublié le nom... Et joli hall !
> 
> Tiens et je profite de ce message pour essayer de faire vibrer la corde nostalgique de certains  travers mes premiers pas dans la Zone de STALKER :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f43...0ed4c14850.jpg
> 
> Et j'ai une question : est-ce que c'est normal l'aspect sépia quand on est dans la station psy de la forêt rouge ?


Oui c'est Everquest 2, je viens de m'y remettre et je trouve ca terrible !
C'est bien mieux que LOTRO et super riche en contenu. Bon par contre le levelling est passé de trop long a beaucoup trop rapide  :<_<: 

L'effet sepia de la zone de stalker j'avai bien aimé, d'une maniere générale j'ai trouvé le premier stalker laaarrgemenet supperieur au second archi buggé et remplis de trucs que je qualifierais de "casseurs d'immersion".

----------


## Parasol

> Best solo FPS Ever.


fixed.

----------


## Steack

Vous oubliez Duke Nukem, FEAR, Battlefield, et j'en passe.
Même si c'est vrai que STALKER a gagné sa place dans le panthéon des grands FPS  ::wub::

----------


## rip-e

Deus ex !

----------


## Voodoonice



----------


## Morgoth

> fixed.


C'est vrai.

----------


## Dark Fread

Mais  FPS solo > FPS multi.  :B):

----------


## Sylvine

> Mais FPS solo > FPS multi.


 Mouaf, ça dépend.
D'ailleurs je dirais que FPS coop>FPS solo.
Donc FPS Multi>FPS solo.
CQFD

----------


## Dark Fread

Assez d'accord pour les FPS coop, mais c'est tellement rare malheureusement... Et puis Swat 4 par exemple, ce n'est pas vraiment le coop que je préfère. J'adore les FPS où l'aventure solo peut-être parcourue en coop. (Time Splitters 2  :Bave: )
'fin bon, les avis toussa... Chuis asocial jusque dans les jeux, alors évidemment :naguy:

----------


## Personatus

> Mouaf, ça dépend.
> D'ailleurs je dirais que FPS coop>FPS solo.
> Donc FPS Multi>FPS solo.
> CQFD


Pas du tout.
ta conclusion et plutôt élément à déterminer qui donnera l'avantage au coop sur le multi. 
Donc : FPS solo < coop
et si *FPS solo > Multi*
alors FPS coop > multi

----------


## Dark Fread

Dans son raisonnement, un jeu coop est un jeu multi puisqu'il se joue à plus de 1 joueur  ::lol::

----------


## Personatus

Ca dépends surtout du gameplay. Regarde L4D : y a le solo, le coop, et le multi. Dans ce jeux là effectivement le multi est meilleur... mais si on fait le même test sur Deus ex...  :Gerbe:

----------


## skyblazer

Surtout puisque le coop brille de son absence sur Deus Ex  ::P:

----------


## Dark Fread

On peut prendre l'exemple de Stalker alors, ça fait au moins cinq minutes que je n'en ai pas parlé, ça me pèse.  :Emo:

----------


## Marty

> On peut prendre l'exemple de Stalker alors, ça fait au moins cinq minutes que je n'en ai pas parlé, ça me pèse.


Sinon on peut parler de vos screenshots.  ::P:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Ouais arrêtez donc vos syllogismes foireux la. Grand Maitre B. va se réveiller.

----------


## Sylvine

> Ouais arrêtez donc vos syllogismes foireux la. Grand Maitre B. va se réveiller.


 Pourquoi, il est prof de philo?

----------


## Hellzed

Même en temps de guerre la population peut jouer au basket,mieux vaut pas s'arrêter par contre hein

----------


## Thom'

Je sors tout juste d'une séance multi avec deux potes : 

_Ça va déboiter sévère !_ 


_Oh la belle rouge_ 


_C'est l'hécatombe, mais on tiendra jusqu'au bout !_ 


_"Pour le capitaiiiine, chargeeeeeeez"_ __

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Les portails de sauts claquent sa moman !! X3 peut aller se recoucher, idem pour Freelancer, etc...


Une station qui en a de la gueule.


Et encore une autre...

----------


## Say hello

> X3 peut aller se recoucher


Toi tu vas avoir mal au fesses dans quelques secondes.  ::(:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Toi tu vas avoir mal au fesses dans quelques secondes.


mayme pas peur !! Les portails de saut d'X3 ça puent !

----------


## le faucheur

> Toi tu vas avoir mal au fesses dans quelques secondes.


Ben non puisque c'est la vérité.

----------


## Darkath

Ca vaut pas les "Mass relay" je veux pas dire ...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Toujours dans le trip EVE Online :


Oh, un nouveau portail de saut !! Qu'il en a de la gueule !!


Activation du saut subliminique (ortho ?)


Qu'il est zooolie ce soleil


JE VEUX SON PUTAIN DE VAISSEAU !!


Mais WTF !! des dauphins géants dans l'espace !!

----------


## Thom'

Encore Empire en multi...Parce que quand même, ça poutre !

_L'armée Ottomane sort de la foret et avance vers nous. It's gonna be a long day_


_"Guillaume Tell Overture"_


_L'ennemi est rusé...Notez la couleur de leurs uniformes ._


_Je suis une fougèèèèère_ 


Maintenant, *LE* moment épique de la soirée :

_Ce qui reste de l'armée adverse fuit par les collines, la bataille est gagnée. Les généraux ennemis se dirigent fièrement vers nous pour déposer les armes._


_De quoi se pisser d'ssus hein !_


_Au diable les Ottomans ! Z'avaient qu'a pas perdre !_

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Toujours dans le trip EVE Online :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c8a...6-ea7f546dcc18
> 
> Oh, un nouveau portail de saut !! Qu'il en a de la gueule !!
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/603...5-a84b0cb6e015
> 
> Activation du saut subliminique (ortho ?)
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3c8...6-38db973603aa
> 
> ...


Magnifique ce jeu, autant graphiquement  que pour le reste. On se retrouve dans le courant du mois Metal  :;): . Tu est chez Astromechanica Federatis ?

Aller de vieille screens :





Mon mien !  ::wub:: 



Mmmmh !

----------


## RUPPY

J'ai jamais essayé Eve...ça me tenterait bien  ::rolleyes:: ....vous êtes sur un serveur en particulier ?

----------


## Pelomar

> Les portails de sauts claquent sa moman !! X3 peut aller se recoucher,


Et ben, si y a que les portails de saut qui sont mieux, il doit vraiment etre super naze  ::ninja::

----------


## GI-JoE

Il n'y a qu'un seul serveur sur EVE (enfin y'en a d'autres mais c'est des serveurs de test). Sinon sympa vos screens, si j'avais le temps je m'y remetterai bien pour participer à la teuf chez les ex-BoB...

edit : putain Empire TW il me le faut  ::):

----------


## Boolay



----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Huhu !




> _Au diable les Ottomans ! Z'avaient qu'a pas perdre !_
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a8c...6d9a650f0b.png


Han salaud !
Tu gagnes des points de crainte comme dans Med2 avec des coups comme ça ? (si tu fais ça en solo)

----------


## Pelomar

> _Au diable les Ottomans ! Z'avaient qu'a pas perdre !_
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a8c...6d9a650f0b.png


Ah ah, la Charge de la Brigade Légère revisité  :^_^:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Magnifique ce jeu, autant graphiquement  que pour le reste. On se retrouve dans le courant du mois Metal . Tu est chez Astromechanica Federatis ?



Ca ne vas pas tarder. Je suis déjà inscrit dans leur forum. Pourquoi ? Tu y es ?

----------


## Thom'

> Huhu !
> 
> 
> Han salaud !
> Tu gagnes des points de crainte comme dans Med2 avec des coups comme ça ? (si tu fais ça en solo)


Ah ça je sais pas du tout  ::P: 

En tout cas c'était vraiment épique !

Il restait plus qu'eux sur le champ de bataille (je compte pas les centaines de lâches qui couraient partout ahah  ::ninja:: ). Ils sont sorti de la foret au pas en s'avançant comme ça vers nos armées. Surement pour se rendre, fiérement... mais bon, c'est quand meme plus marrant d'ordonner le feu à volonté  ::ninja:: .




> Ah ah, la Charge de la Brigade Légère revisité


Sont cons ces anglais  ::ninja:: 

Petit test : Deux armées Marathes (only éléphants !) contre deux armées américaines (only infanterie  :Bave: )

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> J'ai jamais essayé Eve...ça me tenterait bien ....vous êtes sur un serveur en particulier ?


Il y a que deux serveurs sur EVE, Tranquility et un autre pour tester les patch à venir.

Sur l'écran du menu tu peux d'ailleurs voir le nombre de joueurs sur le serveur ( là, c'est en semaine donc faut imaginer durant les vacances ou Week end c'est pratiquement le double ) :



C'est pas mal pour un jeu ayant une map qui regroupe plus de 5.000 systèmes ( qui ont eux même des planètes/stations/champs d'astéroïdes etc etc... ) :

Carte politique avec les factions des joueurs ( dernière en date ) :

http://tof.canardpc.com/show/bd11459...1dd4b1bf5.html

Et celle en 3D durant le jeu :






> Ca ne vas pas tarder. Je suis déjà inscrit dans leur forum. Pourquoi ? Tu y es ?


Plus ou moins ouais, je suis sur le forum aussi. Il me suffirait de refaire une présentation pour les membres qui m'ont pas connu.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> J'ai jamais essayé Eve...ça me tenterait bien ....vous êtes sur un serveur en particulier ?


A la limite fait comme moi, fait le trial de 14 jours !! Et ensuite tu vas raquer.  :^_^:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Mon nouveau vaisseau, qu'il est beau, qu'il est rapide, qu'il est puissant, qu'il est ....


Stargate en vue, pret à warper !


Ouarf, y a autant de fenêtre qu'un X3

----------


## Thom'

> Il y a que deux serveurs sur EVE, Tranquility et un autre pour tester les patch à venir.
> 
> Sur l'écran du menu tu peux d'ailleurs voir le nombre de joueurs sur le serveur ( là, c'est en semaine donc faut imaginer durant les vacances ou Week end c'est pratiquement le double ) :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/dff0...20ebd06d10.jpg
> 
> C'est pas mal pour un jeu ayant une map qui regroupe plus de 5.000 systèmes ( qui ont eux même des planètes/stations/champs d'astéroïdes etc etc... ) :
> 
> Carte politique avec les factions des joueurs ( dernière en date ) :
> ...


Ce jeu il me fait de l'œil depuis pas mal de temps...J'ose jamais m'y mettre  :Emo: 
Putain pourtant, qu'est-ce que ça doit être bon !
Et les BoB c'est qui maintenant ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ce jeu il me fait de l'œil depuis pas mal de temps...J'ose jamais m'y mettre 
> Putain pourtant, qu'est-ce que ça doit être bon !


Tu fais le Trial de 14 jours tout simplement ^^

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Il est pas passé a 30 jours d'ailleurs ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Et les BoB c'est qui maintenant ?


Aucune idée, au dernières nouvelles ils ont refait une corporation et tente tant bien que mal de reprendre leurs anciens territoires piqués par les Goons.

Et un gros BOUUUUUH à Metal car c'est un Caldari  ::ninja:: , enfin tant que t'es pas un Amarr.

Perso, mes trois petites que je suis impatient de custo entièrement à la sortie d'Ambulation :

----------


## Krogort

> Mon nouveau vaisseau, qu'il est beau, qu'il est rapide, qu'il est puissant, qu'il est ...


Attend un peu de mettre la main sur un crow, kikitoudur garanti !

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Je rêve ou les gens qui jouent à ETW jouent en setting "unités naines" ?! C'est si gourmant que ça ?

----------


## Thom'

> Je rêve ou les gens qui jouent à ETW jouent en setting "unités naines" ?! C'est si gourmant que ça ?


Oui il est quand même 'achement gourmand, mais unités naines chai pas c'que c'est  ::huh::

----------


## Marty

> Oui il est quand même 'achement gourmand, mais unités naines chai pas c'que c'est


Tu as "tailles des unités" dans tes options. Pis dedans tu as petit (genre nain quoi), moyen, grand (genre CMB quoi).

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Oui il est quand même 'achement gourmand, mais unités naines chai pas c'que c'est


Ben, je sais pas, je vois des paquet de 12-30-40 mecs...
En même temps, sur le screen en question, y'a aussi une unité à 100. 
Mais 100 c'est quand même pas top.
Et accessoirement, ça tendrait à indiquer que y'a des taux de pertes absolument ridicules, et que les batailles se gagnent encore au massacre plus qu'au moral et à la manoeuvre :/

----------


## Say hello

> Et ben, si y a que les portails de saut qui sont mieux, il doit vraiment etre super naze


Mon héros!

----------


## FUTOMAKI

"Un mauvais chasseur il voit quelque chose, il tire. Un bon chasseur lui, il voit quelque chose et bah il tire."

C'est avec mon petit point de vue sympathique sur les chasseurs que je me lance gaiement à la découverte de The Hunter. Jeu de chasse gratos, über hardcore selon leurs concepteurs et destiné à prouver leur amour du monde animal.




En tout cas les dev ne bossent pas avec des moignons, il est 5h du math en jeu et je peux sentir la rosée s'infiltrer dans mes bottes. C'est beau, avec juste ce qu'il faut de bloom et de shaders pour être naturel, la végétation est parfaitement rendu. On s'y croirait.




1h34 et 2.2 km plus tard. J'en ai bavé, autant pour les graphismes que pour récupérer des preuves d'une existence de gibier sur l'île. Mon PDA s'affole la bête n'est pas loin...




Après un petit jeu de cache-cache et de boite à meuh je le repère enfin. A 50 mètres de ma position caché derrière un fourré, enfin. Un signe de vie sur ce bout de caillou qui me sert de terrain de chasse.




_"Salut Bambi, ton père n'est pas la mais je viens te chercher..."_ 




Je l'ai tué, et rien ne sera plus jamais pareil désormais. Une femelle, ma seule amie. Il n'y a désormais plus personne sur cette île. Je suis seul et désespéré. Pourquoi tant de haine envers toi dame nature ? Qu'ai-je fais...

 ::mellow::

----------


## Theor

Moi, j'arrive pas à y jouer, tout les serveurs sont bouqués qu'il me dit.  :Emo:

----------


## Ashraam

Joli tir à la base du cou ^^' afin de préserver le trophèe pour la taxidermie ?  ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est quoi déjà le titre ? (flemme de faire 3mètres et d'ouvrir cpc)
Il y a une démo ?

----------


## Marty

> C'est quoi déjà le titre ? (flemme de faire 3mètres et d'ouvrir cpc)
> Il y a une démo ?


Ca s'appelle The Hunter. C'est gratuit.
Enfin, payant si tu veux jouer mais ca reste gratuit.

----------


## Ashraam

> Enfin, payant si tu veux jouer mais ca reste gratuit.


Collector ^^'

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ca s'appelle The Hunter. C'est gratuit.
> Enfin, payant si tu veux jouer mais ca reste gratuit.


 :tired: 




J'ai rien compris :^_^:

----------


## Marty

> J'ai rien compris


En fait, si tu le prends gratuit, tu as un jeu qui te dit "Serveur Full".
Si tu le prends payant, le jeu fonctionne.

Donc, c'est gratuit, mais ca reste payant. Enfin, c'est ce que j'ai compris d'après le topic associé (cf. Jeux online).

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Moi, j'arrive pas à y jouer, tout les serveurs sont bouqués qu'il me dit.


T'en fais pas, la majorité du temps c'est pareil pour moi aussi. Il faut vraiment insister pour pouvoir y tater.

----------


## Algent

> En fait, si tu le prends gratuit, tu as un jeu qui te dit "Serveur Full".
> Si tu le prends payant, le jeu fonctionne.


Histoire de l'embrouiller encore plus n'oublie pas de préciser que pour pouvoir jouer en payant il faut d'abord se loguer en gratuit ce qui était possible avant-hier mais cette nuit même à 1-2h du mat c'était full  ::mellow::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Oh qu'il est beau le croiseur, je veux !!


Babylon 5 dans EVE Online ? WTF !!


Une stargate qui ressemble plutot à un chantier spatial


Oh une autre gate !! 


Aaaah mes yeux, mais quel explosion !!

----------


## bixente

Ne possédant ni le temps ni la patience pour m'investir dans un mmorpg et ayant une tendance à l'achat compulsif, je demande solennellement à Metal Destroyer d'arrêter de publier des screenshots d'Eve Online sous peine de l'éxécution de chatiments corporels .

Pitié, j'essaye de résister  ::o: .

----------


## Say hello

Ouai pendant ce temps je fais plein de chose réelles avec 15€/mois.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Ouai pendant ce temps je fais plein de chose réelles avec 15€/mois.


Une demi-pipe par ta mère ?

 :Cigare:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Une demi-pipe par ta mère ?


Fichtre ! C'est méchant !
Mais bon ...
J'aurai pas dit "mère" , mais le cœur y est ^^

----------


## Sk-flown

> Fichtre ! C'est méchant !
> Mais bon ...
> J'aurai pas dit "mère" , mais le cœur y est ^^


Je connais pas sa famille, a la base j'aurais dit:"soeur", mais je sais pas s'il en a une, alors qu'une mère ça c'est sûr.

:technik:

 :tired:

----------


## Olipro

Comment j'ai trop psychoté.
Une heure à traquer cette bete 

Ma toute première partie ... * emotion *

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Comment j'ai trop psychoté.
> Une heure à traquer cette bete 
> http://uppix.net/9/8/6/c617246fbbf8e...3c5373f8tt.jpg
> Ma toute première partie ... * emotion *


Woah... belle pièce en tout cas.  :;):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Pas la screenshot d'un jeu mais la sreen sur la taille d'une video de jeu que j'ai fait. J'ai voulu essayer de prendre plusieurs parties d'un test de Men of War que j'ai fait en vidéo sur 4 parties, qui donnerait en tout 145Mo.

Sans essayer de la compresser, ça doit donner... "The biggest video uncompressed ever" :

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

C'est HS, mais ça me fait penser à cette vidéo d'AoC qui faisait entre 0 et 1 seconde avec un poids de 45Go.  :B):

----------


## bixente

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/4924...a-b2792bac5cb2


Fan de la nostalgia chick ( et donc du nostalgia critic, j'imagine ).

Homme de goût  :;): .

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Fan de la nostalgia chick ( et donc du nostalgia critic, j'imagine ).
> 
> Homme de goût .


Héhé, je me suis rematté les événements entre AVGN et NC dernièrement. Toujours aussi marrant à regarder.

----------


## Say hello

> Une demi-pipe par ta mère ?


Non, 2 complètes par la tienne.  :B):

----------


## francou008

J'ai (beaucoup) plus joli mais ça dépasse la limite des 2mo...  :tired: 
EDIT: Damn, Tof.cpc c'est de la grosse deurm en fait.

----------


## RUPPY

J'avais tout de même envie de me faire une idée de HAWX.... bon bennnn...heuuuu...faut voir quoi  ::rolleyes:: ...trop arcade, vraiment dommage

Sinon, je trouve ça trés mignon et fluide comme une raie bien huilée




Bon, faut pas y regarder de trop prés...


Les reliefs ont de la gueule

----------


## Morgoth

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/03f...6-d9ea9255a801
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b01...9-ec1fec944d6c
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b05...d-cf2385cd7468
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ec4...5-96a2ee302029
> J'ai (beaucoup) plus joli mais ça dépasse la limite des 2mo... 
> EDIT: Damn, Tof.cpc c'est de la grosse deurm en fait.


Uppix.

----------


## Nelfe

C'quoi cet avion de dingue  ::mellow::

----------


## Theor

C'est un sapin français, t'as rien compris.

----------


## francou008

Ya que le SU-25 qui est bien dans la démo. Le F-16 c'est moche, et le Harrier, bah c'est pas adapté. Et l'avion du tuto, j'en parle même pas (ah si). Mais faut trouver le moyen de sauvegarder le niveau quand on quitte le jeu  :tired:  ce que je n'ai pas réussi à faire.

----------


## Olipro

Des screens zoulies de The Hunter et qui ne tappent pas dans le rose orangée





2 faons se cachent dans ce décors

----------


## Sylvine

Tain mais c'est trop moche, j'ai jamais vu une foret qui rend aussi bien dans un jeu, et ces cons l'ont mis dans un putain de jeu de chasse!

----------


## Olipro

/* reve d'un ARMA ou d'un Red Orchestra là dedans */
/* ou meme d'un vietcong à la limite*/
...
/* mais surtout pas d'un crysis bourdel */

----------


## Sylvine

Battlefield Vietnam 2.
 ::wub::

----------


## Steack

Tu me dire combien de temps tu as mis pour télécharger le bouzin.
Quand j'arrive à me connecté au site, les rares fois où sa m'arrive (Server Capacity Full), le téléchargement n'avance pas d'un pouce  ::|:

----------


## Theor

Par contre, faut pas un PC en carton.  :Emo:

----------


## Algent

Perso le dl est allé plutôt vite même si emote est une vraie saleté vu l'absence d'options genre repertoire d'install (pourtant je pense pas être le seul a avoir un disque de 32go en C: ).

theor: boarf ça semble pas si gourmand que ça puisque même aux details mini c'est plutôt mignon

----------


## Crusader

Tes screens font furieusement envie Olipro. ::wub:: 

Sinon toujours sur mon joujou du moment, a bord du mythique Panzerjagger

----------


## FUTOMAKI

J'ai dégoté Silent Hill dans une brocante. Toujours été fan des OST fallait que je sache à quoi ca ressemble.



_We com_. Et bah ca à l'air charmant comme endroit... Il était vraiment nécessaire que ma femme se cache ici ?




Je savais que ma bécane était plus puissante qu'une PS2.  :B):

----------


## Skouatteur

> 2 faons se cachent dans ce décors
> http://uppix.net/8/1/6/fb50340ef2eab...77dba799tt.jpg


Tu bluffes, ou alors ils ont cloaké  ::P:

----------


## Nelfe

> Des screens zoulies de The Hunter et qui ne tappent pas dans le rose orangée
> 
> http://uppix.net/7/1/e/5f8649181c77f...14c98d11tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/d/5/d/5c4242657e3af...58f88ca8tt.jpg
> 
> 2 faons se cachent dans ce décors
> http://uppix.net/8/1/6/fb50340ef2eab...77dba799tt.jpg


La vache les forêts  ::mellow::  ::mellow::  ::mellow::  ::mellow::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> La vache les forêts


Et encore tu les a pas vue en mouvement avec le soleil qui se lève vers 5h du matin. C'est juste parfait.  ::cry::

----------


## Nelfe

> Et encore tu les a pas vue en mouvement avec le soleil qui se lève vers 5h du matin. C'est juste parfait.


 :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## Olipro

Ouais moi je suis pas franchement convaincu par les levers et couchés de soleil.
Je préfère jouer le midi ou à 13 heures quand le soleil est bien haut, je trouve que l'éclairage et tout ce qui va avec est bien plus réaliste.

----------


## NitroG42

Putain, vite un survival avec des monstres ou des zombies dans cette forêt...
 :Bave:

----------


## Sk-flown

> /* reve d'un ARMA ou d'un Red Orchestra là dedans */
> /* ou meme d'un *vietcong* à la limite*/
> ...


Je sacrifie une vierge si il y a un vietcong avec ces graphismes.

----------


## Olipro

> Putain, vite un survival avec des monstres ou des zombies dans cette forêt...


J'adhère à 100% avec ton concept  ::wub::

----------


## Krogort

Quelques screens d'everquest 2, pas mal pour un jeux qui a 5ans !



Balade en tapis volant


zomg ! un compagnon cube !!!


Dans un donjon perdu au milieu d'une jungle


Au milieux d'une grotte de géants pas trés amicaux


Une luciole version heroic fantasy  ::mellow::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Des screens zoulies de The Hunter et qui ne tappent pas dans le rose orangée


Sympa cette forêt!





> 2 faons se cachent dans ce décors


Et 27 ninjas.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Sympa le compagnon cube dans Everquest 2 !

----------


## Skouatteur

> Et 27 ninjas.


J'ai ri :^_^: 

Pour EQ2, il a ptêt 5 ans, mais il a eu droit à un ptit lifting graphique, non?

----------


## orime

> Sympa cette forêt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Et 27 ninjas.


Mhmmm 28, il y en a caché en bas a droite derrière l'arbre  :tired: .

----------


## le faucheur

> J'ai ri
> 
> Pour EQ2, il a ptêt 5 ans, mais il a eu droit à un ptit lifting graphique, non?


Non non, c'est toujours la même chose.
Le jeu était graphiquement en avance sur son temps, mais il demandait une machine de guerre a l'époque.

----------


## Skouatteur

Ah, je confonds alors... ou alors le lifting ne concernait que les persos?

----------


## Krogort

Juste les persos et les ponays oui, c'était pour adapter le jeu au marché asiatique a la base mais ils ont laissé le choix aux occidentaux d'activer ou pas les modèles asiatiques.

----------


## Aghora

> Balade en tapis volant


Han  ::o: ! Le Surfeur d'Argent en Tapis Volant ::o:  ::o:  !!!

----------


## SiGarret

> Sympa le compagnon cube dans Everquest 2 !


Moi c'est là que j'ai ri.

----------


## Say hello

> Mhmmm 28, il y en a caché en bas a droite derrière l'arbre .


29, l'un des faons est un ninja.  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Sympa le compagnon cube dans Everquest 2 !


Tu comprends, avec la désertification des serveurs, ils ont du trouvé un compagnon pour le joueur... CQFD  ::ninja::

----------


## Olipro

j'ai pris une screen du jeu quand il fait pas beau. Je remets tout à la page suivante histoire de fusionner un peu les deux posts

----------


## Nielle

Et tu as pu trouver un cerf? :P

moi je tourne en rond même les traces!

----------


## Olipro

Bah je trouve que le mieux c'est d'y aller à l'instinct, et ne pas suivre ce que dit le huntermate.

J'écoute, si j'entend un cri de cerf, j'essaie de localiser, au pire je m'aide du huntermate mais je fais pas plus confiance que ça, et ensuite j'y vais, en rampant ou accroupi, des que je suis à 300-400 metre au feeling j'avance de 5 metres pour 30 secondes de pause, je scrute partout, je fais un bruit de biche périodiquement, et puis ... bah voila soit y en a un, soit y en a pas. Souvent c'est un bout de corne qui dépasse à 300 metres.

nouvelle fournée de the hunter


il y a 3 cerfs sur cette screen (et 39 ninjas oui) (et aussi sam fisher)


et une screen de quand il fait pas beau


et là on se dit que le concept de NitroG42 d'un stalker zombiesque dans cette foret serait absolument grandiose. ça défoncerait la totalité des ventes de jeux video, c'est clair et net !

----------


## NitroG42

D'ailleurs, je suis curieux de savoir quelle moteur est utilisé pour le jeu...
Du maison, ou peut être du cryengine...
En tout cas ils ont fait fort.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Moteur maison, Avalanche Engine.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Bah j'ai jamais vu de neige pourtant...

 ::wacko::

----------


## MemoryCard

Et la physique, elle est comment dans The Hunter ? ça bouge bien ? Y'a un petit vent qui fait bouger les branches ? La végétation bouge sur ton passage ? :curieux:

(oui je sais, c'est pas trop le topic et j'ai la flemme de dl  ::siffle::  . une ch'tite réponse rapide  :^_^: )

----------


## NitroG42

> Et la physique, elle est comment dans The Hunter ? ça bouge bien ? Y'a un petit vent qui fait bouger les branches ? La végétation bouge sur ton passage ? :curieux:
> 
> (oui je sais, c'est pas trop le topic et j'ai la flemme de dl  . une ch'tite réponse rapide )


Oui.
En gros, c'est un peu comme le cryengine.

----------


## Olipro

Oui voila. Le moteur physique est tout ce qu'il y a de plus normal selon les gouts de notre époque.
Là ou le travail est aussi remarquable c'est dans l'ambiance sonore. Jouez avec le son à fond, je vous jure ça tue.
Si les jeux avaient eu le fameux systeme olfactif comme on en voit dans tant de livres de SF, ils auraient poussé le réalisme à nous faire sentir la si particulière odeur du caca de cerf trempé dans la rosée matinale, j'en suis certain.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Le Merlin en phase de bombardement


Hop, une surcharge des boucliers ca ne fera pas de mal


Ca va être chaudbouillant du slip !!


Muhahaha, même pas peur !! Gallente de mayrdeuuh, vaisseau de merde. Les Caldaris vaincront !!


Badabouuuumm !!!! En pleine échapatoire


Merlin en phase d'interception


Oh la jolie station Gallente, de toute façon elle partira en miette..... ou pas

----------


## Olipro

Sur cette screen se cachent 160 guerriers indiens (et 2 faons)

----------


## Pluton

Metal, arrête tout de suite, je ne veux pas me mettre à un MMO.  :tired:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Metal, arrête tout de suite, je ne veux pas me mettre à un MMO.


Craqueras !! Ne craqueras pas !! Tu craqueras stou !!!

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Muhahaha, même pas peur !! Gallente de mayrdeuuh, vaisseau de merde. Les Caldaris vaincront !!
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/142...3-f6f8ddac9ba9


TAGGLE ! Espèce de sous caca !

----------


## theo_le_zombie

En plus il dit des conneries , les calda , c'est pour les lows et les cheatays des missiles.

----------


## Menkar

Attention, ça pique.


Ils m'ont sali mon beau tabard.

----------


## Red

> Craqueras !! Ne craqueras pas !! Tu craqueras stou !!!


C'est vrai que ces screenshots sont bien gouleyants  ::o:  Même si je trouve l'interface envahissante, on est obligé d'avoir tout ça d'ouvert pour jouer de façon optimale ?

Allez, un peu de guerre de sept ans :

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> C'est vrai que ces screenshots sont bien gouleyants  Même si je trouve l'interface envahissante, on est obligé d'avoir tout ça d'ouvert pour jouer de façon optimale ?


Non pas besoin, tu peux faire ce que tu veux avec l'interface, réduire les fenêtres, les fermées, les agrandir ou diminuer bref...

----------


## Ravine

(le merlin c'est pour les lows. Enyo 125mm, Jaguar MSE, ou A LA RIGUEUR Blastanis)

(et de toute facon, Oneiros fowevah)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est vrai que ces screenshots sont bien gouleyants  Même si je trouve l'interface envahissante, on est obligé d'avoir tout ça d'ouvert pour jouer de façon optimale ?


Tu fais ce que tu veux. Tu peux les virer, les retrécir, changer la couleur, toussa. Maintenant, c'est juste que j'ai besoin plus d'infos et surtout m'éviter de réouvrir certaines fenetres.

---------- Post added at 07h12 ---------- Previous post was at 07h12 ----------




> (le merlin c'est pour les lows. Enyo 125mm, Jaguar MSE, ou A LA RIGUEUR Blastanis)
> 
> (et de toute facon, Oneiros fowevah)


ptit joueur, je ferai les wormhole en Iblis  ::P:

----------


## Algent

> Metal, arrête tout de suite, je ne veux pas me mettre à un MMO.


La méthode pour se décourager c'est de se dire qu'étant donné que le gain de skills se fait sur le temps irl il faut payer pas mal de temps pour avoir un truc un minimum viable et pas se faire trop violer dès que tu sort dans les zones à risque.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> La méthode pour se décourager c'est de se dire qu'étant donné que le gain de skills se fait sur le temps irl il faut payer pas mal de temps pour avoir un truc un minimum viable et pas se faire trop violer dès que tu sort dans les zones à risque.


Sauf bouleversement de la part d'Apocrypha. De toute façon, même s'il faut plusieurs mois, j'imagine qu'une bonne vingtaine de jour permet d'avoir un vaisseau un peu plus intéressant, ni trop petit et fragile ni trop gros.

Et puis voilà, le simple fait que se soit les joueurs qui font tout l'écosystème du jeu, ça n'a pas prix !! 
Là en 5 jours, j'ai déjà 4 vaisseaux obtenus gracieusement par les agents !

----------


## RUPPY

J'ai un peu tester Eve ce WE...ça a vraiment l'air génial (même si je préfererai un concept ou c'est moi qui pilote vraiment mon vaisseau...ça manque cruellement de sensation) c'est trés mignon mais je dois me résoudre à une triste conclusion : je n'ai pas(plus) le temps pour ce genre de jeu..c'est un gouffre à vie ::|:   :^_^: ...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> J'ai un peu tester Eve ce WE...ça a vraiment l'air génial (même si je préfererai un concept ou c'est moi qui pilote vraiment mon vaisseau...ça manque cruellement de sensation) c'est trés mignon mais je dois me résoudre à une triste conclusion : je n'ai pas(plus) le temps pour ce genre de jeu..c'est un gouffre à vie ...



Yep, j'aurai préféré piloter le vaisseau. Mais bon, tant pis.

----------


## Krogort

Pas mal le fit rocket + railgun + miner  :^_^: 

Sinon ouais, se dire qu'on sera une sous merde spaciale en (re)prenant le jeu maintenant c'est pas mal pour éviter de craquer, c'est comme ca que je tien d'ailleurs, et le prix des persos sur ebay est affolant, dire que j'etai tout fier d'avoir vendu le mien 500€ en 2006, j'ose a peine imaginer le grosbilou que je serais si j'avai pas areté  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Raton

> Pas mal le fit rocket + railgun + miner


Me suis dit la meme chose bizarrement  ::P: 

Et puis les rails, c'est pour les lows. Le vrai utilisateur d'Hybrid, il se colle a 1000m et fait cracher de l'anti matiere en fusion à ses blasters !

Par contre, je suis fan du merlin, alors pas tape dessus hein  ::P:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Quelques screens d'EVE Online Apocrypha

Hop, un Merlin en plein territoire Gallente


Stargate Gallente en vue



Le nouveau look du Jump en plus de la super animation de camouflage qui suit (en mouvement sa rend beaucoup mieux)


Le nouveau look des boucliers (Shield Booster). N'empeche que se soit la version sphérique ou celle là, sa claque)


Et enfin la nouvelle interface pour le fitting qui comprend la possibilité de faire des templates

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Pourquoi on dit que cette extension rend le jeu un peu plus "accessible" ? 

Le nouveau fitting claque sa reum  ::mellow:: .

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Pourquoi on dit que cette extension rend le jeu un peu plus "accessible" ? 
> 
> Le nouveau fitting claque sa reum .



Tu peux faire des files d'attente pour les skills ^^

----------


## Fox17

rah la vache, le nombre de menu et autres, faut jouer qu'à ce jeu, car si tu t'y joues pour la premiere fois pendant quelques jours, si tu n'y touches plus pendant 2 mois, ça doit être chaud de s'y remettre ::mellow::

----------


## Algent

> Tu peux faire des files d'attente pour les skills ^^


haha, abo d'1mois puis tu reprend le jeu 1an après  ::P: 

Dommage que je soit tombé sur les mauvaises personnes en arrivant en jeu, en 24h j'ai été totalement dégouté. Remarque c'est pas plus mal au moins j'ai du temps pour faire autre chose.

----------


## Skouatteur

Nan mais commencez pas à jouer à EvE, c'est le jeu qui m'a fait disparaître de la surface de la terre pendant plus d'un an.
(Vous pourrez pas dire que vous avez pas été prévenus)

----------


## L'invité

> Et enfin la nouvelle interface pour le fitting qui comprend la possibilité de faire des templates
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f8a...b-b88a1b8ebc99


Clair que ça a l'air ultra-accessible.  ::rolleyes:: 
Limite casual quoi.

----------


## Skouatteur

Bah pourtant je trouve que le nouveau fit est plus clair comparé au précédent.
(et en plus, il a carrément plus de gueule)

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Frappe orbitale + frappe aérienne orque:



Burn the aliens !   ::wub::

----------


## Pluton

Mon nouveau fond d'écran :

----------


## Pelomar

Bien cool ce jeu.

----------


## Sylvine

> Bien cool ce jeu.


 C'est de la grosse merde en barre.
D'ailleurs ça me file des boutons au cul à chaque fois que j'y joue, du coup j'ai fais un script qui formate mon disque dur dès qu'on essaye de l'instaler sur mon ordi.

----------


## Pelomar

D'accord, retourne jouer a Halo.

----------


## Shutan

c'est quel jeu?

----------


## Pelomar

Iji.

----------


## Timesquirrel

Sympa en effet Iji, ça m'a fait pensé à un mix entre another world et commander keen. J'aimais bien les logs et les secrets bien cachés.

----------


## Sylvine

> D'accord, retourne jouer a Halo.


  :B):

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Des débuts difficiles dans Red Orchestra.



Avec des amis pareils il ne vaut mieux pas se faire d'ennemis.  ::ninja::

----------


## Khyheauts

> Des débuts difficiles dans Red Orchestra.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/406...f-03887991fe57
> 
> Avec des amis pareils il ne vaut mieux pas se faire d'ennemis.


Il m'a surpris...alors voila...le coup est partit tout seul... ::P:

----------


## Rikimaru

Un jolie TK sans vouloir s'excuser 



Il va me le payer

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Un énorme champs de force en plein milieu de nul part !


Encore une stargate !! 


Un petit tour dans un Hangar de je ne sais plus quel faction


Promenade dans une gazeuse





Mon destroyer n'est rien face à cette stargate


Ne sous-estimez jamais les drônes. Ils m'ont détruit 3x mon Destroyer, le 4e y est passé de justesse.

----------


## Shinosha

Ca a l'air bien Eve. Dommage que ce soit pour les riches quoi...

----------


## bixente

> Ca a l'air bien Eve. Dommage que ce soit pour les riches quoi...


C'est surtout qu'il faut s'y investir à 200% pour vraiment l'apprécier, comme tout mmorpg finalement.

----------


## rip-e

RO 3.3 
Satchel (RO-Trosky):


RO-Trosky:


RO-China, map "team deathmatch" pour patienter quand on est pas nombreux sur le serveur (et pour le fun aussi):


RO-Danzig:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ca a l'air bien Eve. Dommage que ce soit pour les riches quoi...



Comme Bixente, ce n'est pas l'argent qui pose problème et encore, si tu arrives à payer 29,99 €/mois à ton FAI + forfait autres EVE n'a rien d'un jeu pour riche.

Par contre, il te bouffe un temps de malade. Genre là, Steam m'affiche que j'ai fait 147 heures de jeux ces 15 derniers jours (21 h de Dawn of War II et 126 h d'EVE Online).
A savoir que je joue qu'au Trial de 14 j qui s'achève dans 3 jours.

----------


## Killy

Ca fait peur, en comparaison je viens de regarder j'ai fait 168H sur un de mes persos sur wow, niveau 66 oO

----------


## L'invité

> Comme Bixente, ce n'est pas l'argent qui pose problème et encore, si tu arrives à payer 29,99 €/mois à ton FAI + forfait autres EVE n'a rien d'un jeu pour riche.
> 
> Par contre, il te bouffe un temps de malade. Genre là, Steam m'affiche que j'ai fait 147 heures de jeux ces 15 derniers jours (21 h de Dawn of War II et 126 h d'EVE Online).
> A savoir que je joue qu'au Trial de 14 j qui s'achève dans 3 jours.


 ::O: 

En gros t'as passé plus d' 1/3 de ton temps à jouer ces deux dernières semaines.

C'est... impressionant.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> En gros t'as passé plus d' 1/3 de ton temps à jouer ces deux dernières semaines.
> 
> C'est... impressionant.


Sachant que je bosse à temps plein en semaine.  ::ninja::

----------


## Setzer

Moi ca me fait peur  ::O:

----------


## Rikimaru

L'interface de création de personnage du MMO Aion 



Moteur du jeux cry engine 1

----------


## Aun

Pas mal du tout.

----------


## Slayertom

Premiers screenshot de Stalker 3 (ou pas)

----------


## Sylvine

Euh, oui, et c'est quoi en fait?
Stalker modifié?

----------


## Thom'

C'est Tchernobyl nan ?  ::o:

----------


## Syntaxerror

C'est Pripyat, plus exactement et c'est un mod en développement pour Crysis. C'est l'adresse des images qui m'a mis la puce à l'oreille, je connaissais pas.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Premiers screenshot de Stalker 3 (ou pas)
> 
> http://www.crymod.com/uploads/mediap..._1211/pic2.jpg
> 
> http://www.crymod.com/uploads/mediap..._1211/pic3.jpg
> 
> http://www.crymod.com/uploads/mediap..._1211/pic8.jpg
> 
> http://www.crymod.com/uploads/mediap..._1211/pic7.jpg


Heu... C'est toi qui a fait ces captures d'écran ?

 :nawak:

----------


## Slayertom

C'est bien un mod/mission pour Crysis qui se passe a Prypiat et Tchernobyl.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Mais où vais-je avec mes 3 amis pacifistes ?



Vers la meilleure mission du jeu pardi 



Avec des dialogues dignes d'un Audiard



Et de gens compatissants :



Je m'en vais régler mes problèmes d'argent à cause de la Cwise



La suite je vous la laisse :



Quel bel hommage à HEAT tout de même.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

:Emo: 

Bon allay je réinstalle le jeu  ::lol::

----------


## Ouate ?!

Bah pas moi  ::lol::  ! Plus jamais ça...

----------


## Thomasorus

Une elfette sortant de l'eau près de la cité impériale. :tired: 



Ca me lourdait d'aller à 2 à l'heure et de couler avec mon armure... :^_^: 


Vous constaterez un mod qui noircit la nuit pour éviter de se croire dans un night club.  ::P:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Bah pas moi  ! Plus jamais ça...


Ouay mais toi tay un low  :tired:

----------


## Ouate ?!

> Ouay mais toi tay un low


 ::cry::

----------


## Lezardo

> Mais où vais-je avec mes 3 amis pacifistes ?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/610c...47431b696f.jpg
> 
> Vers la meilleure mission du jeu pardi 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/6278...bd883a4fbb.jpg
> 
> Avec des dialogues dignes d'un Audiard
> ...


Ce passage du jeu est tout simplement jouissif  ::wub::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> 


C'était une petite boutade  ::sad::  Rien de plus. Je t'ayme  ::cry::

----------


## Steack

Allez, ce sera que la 8éme fois :Lovethisfuck**ggame:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Allez, ce sera que la 8éme fois :Lovethisfuck**ggame:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/416...b-883df8c7d3c3


rrrrRRRRrrrr
 ::wub::

----------


## Steack

Attends, j'en prépare d'autres Rrrrrrrrr  :Cigare:

----------


## Nono

The quoi ? The Witcher ? :cherchelamerde:

----------


## Skouatteur

> Allez, ce sera que la 8éme fois :Lovethisfuck**ggame:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/416...b-883df8c7d3c3


Je sais que je vais me faire taper dessus, mais je pose quand même la question: il s'agit de quel jeu?

----------


## kayl257

> Je sais que je vais me faire taper dessus, mais je pose quand même la question: il s'agit de quel jeu?


Planescape Torment

----------


## Skouatteur

Woki, merci.  :;):

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Planescape Torment


Ha ? Je pensais que c'était Ice Windale

----------


## Ash

Icewin Dale.

----------


## Skouatteur

Woki, merci.  :;):

----------


## kayl257

> Icewin Dale.


Icewind Dale  :;): 




> Woki, merci.


Et c'est bien Planescape  :;):

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> L'interface de création de personnage du MMO Aion 
> 
> Moteur du jeux cry engine 1


Il est de toi ce screen?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Allez, ce sera que la 8éme fois :Lovethisfuck**ggame:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/416...b-883df8c7d3c3


J'ai envie de réinstalle là p***** ! Mais pas le temps...  ::|:

----------


## le faucheur

> Il est de toi ce screen?


Non, c'est un screen d'une vieille news de JOL.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ok, je me disais bien que ce que j'ai vu était certes beau, mais pas à ce point.

----------


## Slayertom

*Ce char anglais ne m'a pas vu venir.*

*
Malgré qu'il ait réussi a se retourner et a déboiter la tourelle de mon KV1 (prise de guerre faite au début de l'opération Barbarossa) j'en viens a bout avec mon panzer IV.*


*2 membres d'equipages encore en vie (mais pas pour longtemps) sortent de la carcasse en flamme* 

*
Mon Panzer IV ne gaspille meme pas quelques balles pour achever le pauvre Anglais en flamme qui se consume sur le sol et poursuit le dernier ennemis encore en vie.*


*D'une rafale de mg42, le commandant achève le pauvre soldat désarmé, blessé et en train de s'enfuir (et la convention de Geneve bordel ?). Mission réussi.*

----------


## Sk-flown

> *Ce char anglais ne m'a pas vu venir.*


Malheureusement nous non plus.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Malheureusement nous non plus.


Les 3 grosse étoiles vertes en arrière plan. Même avec ta presbytie tu devrais les voir  ::ninja:: .

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Le prochain jeu qui va tout déchirer , achetez le !
 ::XD::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Le prochain jeu qui va tout déchirer , achetez le !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d27...9b55c2ca43.jpg


C'est fait avec le CryE 2 ça ?! ::huh::

----------


## le faucheur

> C'est fait avec le CryE 2 ça ?!


Il parait oui.

----------


## kayl257

> Il parait oui.


En video c'est encore mieux!
http://www.nofrag.com/2009/mar/13/30849/

----------


## le faucheur

> En video c'est encore mieux!
> http://www.nofrag.com/2009/mar/13/30849/


C'est un peut mieux, mais on reste loin du rendu qu'on pourrait attendre du cry engine.

----------


## Slayertom

> Les 3 grosse étoiles vertes en arrière plan. Même avec ta presbytie tu devrais les voir .


 ::P:  J'ai pensé la même chose mais je n'ai rien dit pour ne pas le vexer.

Retour sur mens of war. Apres la victoire en Afrique du Nord, je doit aller en Normandie stopper l'invasion allies.
*Un troupeau de Sherman se rue sur mes 3 pauvres tanks*


*Heureusement parmi eux il y a un Tigre capable de neutraliser un Sherman en 1 shoot. Avec lui un Panther et 1 KV1 qui ne peut plus bouger a cause d'une panne sèche*


*
Le combat dure 15 secondes et les sherman tombent comme des mouches*



*Le dernier sherman encore en état de marche (mais qui ne peut plus bouger a cause d'un dechenillement) tire un dernier obus et détruit mon Panther grâce a un monstrueux coup de bol mais le Tigre le venge aussi tot.*


Fin du combat, il ne reste plus qu'a achevé les membres d'équipages ennemis encore en vie. Ce que 2 groupes d'infanteries se feront un plaisir de faire mais sans le support des tanks car le Tigre et le KV1 n'ont plus une goute d'essence.

----------


## Hellzed

C'est tout de même resté vachement beau WiC

----------


## Slayertom

Je confirme, je me suis refait la campagne solo  a l'occasion de la sortie de Soviet assault (pas le choix de toute façon si on a pas gradé ses saves) et graphiquement il n'a pas pris un ride.
Par contre le gameplay a coup de spawn d'ennemis deviens vite ennuyeux et on ne continu que pour l'ambiance et les vidéos vraiment bien foutu (ça me rappel wing co ou je jouais surtout pour voir les prochaines vidéos). J'espère que Massive (ou un autre) nous fera un FPS dans le même univers (3 ème guerre mondial en 89) car j'avais beaucoup aimé l'ambiance dans Freedom fighter et dans ce World in conflict.

----------


## Hellzed

Raa Freedom Fighter,ou le plombier new yorkais faisant face à l'invasion soviétique.  ::P:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

@Pluton : Chez moi ca marche.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Note pour moi même, ne plus remonter dans un véhicule avec Khyheauts.



 ::|:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

C'est vraiment dommage que Red Orchestra soit payant ...

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est vraiment dommage que Red Orchestra soit payant ...


 Ce qui est bien, c'est que tu peux dire la même chose pour une écrasante majorité des jeux.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Ce qui est bien, c'est que tu peux dire la même chose pour une écrasante majorité des jeux.


Peut etre , mais la on parle d'un mod.

----------


## Pluton

> Peut etre , mais la on parle d'un mod.


A 5 euros ça va... et le "mod" est davantage une grosse total-conversion hein.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

NONONONONON , ya pas , le mod , c'est gratuit ! ><
Plus sérieusement , certaines conversion proche de la totale sont gratuites.

----------


## Syntaxerror

> Plus sérieusement , certaines conversion proche de la totale sont gratuites.


Mais nécessitent le jeu original pour tourner, ce qui n'est pas le cas de Red orchestra. :chieur:

----------


## Say hello

Merde j'ai trop focus TF2 j'ai oublié de rejoindre RO alors que je l'ai depuis un moment.

----------


## Sylvine

> Peut etre , mais la on parle d'un mod.


 Nan mais si tu va par là, une majorité des jeux commerciaux sont des mods vu qu'ils reprennent le moteur d'un autre jeu.
Half Life c'est un mod de Quake, pourquoi je le payerais!
Et je parle même pas de TF2, là ça frise l'arnaque pure et simple.

----------


## Raphyo



----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Nan mais si tu va par là, une majorité des jeux commerciaux sont des mods vu qu'ils reprennent le moteur d'un autre jeu.
> Half Life c'est un mod de Quake, pourquoi je le payerais!
> Et je parle même pas de TF2, là ça frise l'arnaque pure et simple.


Je trouve que TF2 c'est un peu de l'arnaque...
Mais je ne pense pas qu'on puisse dire que tous les jeux soient des mods.

----------


## --Lourd--

red orchestra, c'est le genre de jeu pour lesquel je suis content de payer. si.

----------


## Pluton

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e9e...3-5535077ed925


Tu passes dans le warp !  ::O:

----------


## Raphyo

> Tu passes dans le warp !


L'icone sur mon bureau s'apelle "Pluton's Stalker". Tant que t'es là , saurais tu pourquoi j'ai de gros coups de ram!? 4850+E7200@3.6ghz+4go de ram+f1 640.

Et pourquoi les "bloodsucker" sont invincibles?

---------- Post added at 13h15 ---------- Previous post was at 13h14 ----------




> Tu passes dans le warp !


C'est quoi warp?

----------


## Pluton

Le Warp est une dimension alternative fictive dans l'univers de Warhammer 40,000.
C'est aussi dans Star Trek et d'autres conneries de jeunes gens immatures et passionnés de séries B.

J'imagine que tu as installé mon pack... as-tu mis également Arras Creatures For AMK ? Normalement il remet plus ou moins la résistance des mutants au même niveau que la vanilla. Sinon, il te faut placer une balle dans la nuque des sangsues pour les abattre. Le mieux reste encore la grenade bien placée.
Enfin, si c'est trop hardcore, tu peux modifier le fichier gamedata\config\creatures\m_bloodsucker.ltx pour affaiblir les sangsues.

Enfin, les coups de RAM je vois pas pourquoi, moi je tourne en moyen/haut avec 2Go de ram et une X1950pro 256Mo.

----------


## Raphyo

Clair, net et précis, je fais de la lèche => mais j'aime sa.
Un grand merci.

----------


## Cedski

> Mais où vais-je avec mes 3 amis pacifistes ?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/610c...47431b696f.jpg
> 
> Vers la meilleure mission du jeu pardi 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/6278...bd883a4fbb.jpg
> 
> Avec des dialogues dignes d'un Audiard
> ...


J'ai adoré cette mission...  ::wub:: 

Puis l'accent à couper au couteau irlandais...  ::wub::

----------


## Ataxia

Serveur 50 joueurs, y a que ça de vrai. Surtout pour RO.



Sinon, comme souvent sur Odessa, tout le monde dit d'attaquer le QG avant la tour, mais comme d'hab', tout le monde va sur la tour...


bref, changement de camp, et massacre de russes débiles.


Malheureusement, je suis tombé sur une mauvais partie, mon équipe était suicidaire, et on a perdu faute de renforts... ::sad:: 
Par contre, je joue souvent des parties vraiment épiques sur Odessa. Super teamplay, tout le monde répond aux ordres, s'entraide, et les Russes n'arrivent pas à prendre le Grecheskaya square (ou quelque chose du genre) tellement la résistance est organisée.

----------


## Rikimaru



----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3f6...83304361a0.jpg


Ce magnifique futur tir manqué...

----------


## zwzsg

Bientôt, GMB me mangeras!

----------


## bixente

> Bientôt, GMB me mangeras!
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/14b...4bda8c6a5c.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2c5...5f230db0df.jpg


AVP2, de Monolith  ::wub:: .

----------


## rip-e

HL²
La lampe torche


La team


Attention à la chute

----------


## Theor

Petite session de Gothic 3 dû au nouveau community patch.










Certes, je fournis de gros efforts pour jouer ( Subir ces putains de baisses de framerates) mais le jeu en vaut vraiment la chandelle. Les sous bois, on y croit  ::wub:: . Le ciel étoilé, on y croit  ::wub:: . Gothic 3 > Oblivion, c'est certain !

----------


## Dark Fread

> Certes, je fournis de gros efforts pour jouer ( Subir ces putains de baisses de framerates) mais le jeu en vaut vraiment la chandelle. Les sous bois, on y croit . Le ciel étoilé, on y croit . Gothic 3 > Oblivion, c'est certain !


Certes, mais par rapport à Fall-hummmmm-heu...  :Emo:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Bon, désolé, les screens ne sont pas de moi... Mais un jour moi aussi j'aurai de nouveau un bon PC !

----------


## kayl257

C'est quoi?

----------


## LetoII

> C'est quoi?


Un mec en string.  ::rolleyes:: 


(je vote Age of connan)

----------


## kayl257

F*ck un mmo!

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ouais, c'est Age of Conan. Et t'as eu envie d'y jouer rien qu'en regardant les images.

----------


## kayl257

> Ouais, c'est Age of Conan. Et t'as eu envie d'y jouer rien qu'en regardant les images.


Bah oué!

----------


## Theor

:Bave:

----------


## kayl257

Dingue, en voyant l'image, j'ai le bruit du pompe en tête  ::):

----------


## Ashraam

> Ouais, c'est Age of Conan. Et t'as eu envie d'y jouer rien qu'en regardant les images.


Han le racolage a coup de screens d'AoC  ::P:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Viendez viendez !  ::wub::

----------


## Tec

Recyclage de screen...avec Morrowind. Image retouchée hein, mais de beaux restes quand même, je vous le dis. Je mettrai les autres si vous êtes sages  ::P: :

----------


## RUPPY

> Bon, désolé, les screens ne sont pas de moi... Mais un jour moi aussi j'aurai de nouveau un bon PC !
> 
> http://mjonkman.webruimtehosting.net...picture026.png
> http://mjonkman.webruimtehosting.net...picture027.png
> http://mjonkman.webruimtehosting.net...picture028.png
> http://www.fz.se/bilder/arkiv/u/uy5o...gx0mz1f3q4.jpg
> http://www.fz.se/bilder/arkiv/2/20cs...8pqj3m41ti.jpg
> http://www.fz.se/bilder/arkiv/w/w63f...8sqr5h4dzb.jpg


Les screens sont superbes et c'est vrai que ça donne bien envie d'essayer (y-a moyen de tester ?)

Par contre, elles sont un peu retouché non  (postérisation) ou c'est vraiment du ingame ?  ::huh::

----------


## Wicked Style

> Les screens sont superbes et c'est vrai que ça donne bien envie d'essayer (y-a moyen de tester ?)
> 
> Par contre, elles sont un peu retouché non  (postérisation) ou c'est vraiment du ingame ?


Pour y avoir joué (j'ai encore la boite) c'est bien du in-game. Ouais c'est super beau, mais a l'epoque ou j'y ai joué (a la release) c'etait surtout super vide et super mal optimisé. Et vive les patchs de 15 gigots...

----------


## RUPPY

> Pour y avoir joué (j'ai encore la boite) c'est bien du in-game. Ouais c'est super beau, mais a l'epoque ou j'y ai joué (a la release) c'etait surtout super vide et super mal optimisé. Et vive les patchs de 15 gigots...


Il y a une offre d'essai ?

----------


## Wicked Style

> Il y a une offre d'essai ?


Il y a possibilité d'offrir 7 jours d'essai pour ceux qui ont deja un compte je crois, je te conseille de demander sur le topic dedié dans la section multijoueur...

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

_Aha ! Qu'ils sont nuls ces flics._



_Bon je vous laisse..._



_Hu ?_



_Ok, alors toi pour avoir défoncé ma bagnole rare de la mort qui tue, ça va chier des bulles !_



_Prépare toi à la pastèque..._





Yipikayeah...

----------


## Theor

Dans ta face !




Madmax !

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> _Hu ?_
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/c89c...bd50cb4960.jpg


C'est quoi cette barbe ? T'as un mod spécial hair cut ou quoi ?

----------


## Tien 12

Clair, ma copine et moi, on se posait la même question. C'est pas Nico en fait...?

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/9db4...f1d36a2c76.jpg
> 
> Dans ta face !
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/3c3c...0c72ee9a9f.jpg
> 
> Madmax !



Ultimate Carnage ? Ca va, tu survis au Live ?  ::|:

----------


## Theor

> Ultimate Carnage ? Ca va, tu survis au Live ?


Flatout 2 tout cours.  :Cigare:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Flatout 2 tout cours.


Toutes mes excuses dans ce cas.  :;):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> C'est quoi cette barbe ? T'as un mod spécial hair cut ou quoi ?


http://www.gta-4.fr/downloads/index....category&id=28

 :;): 




> Les screens sont superbes et c'est vrai que ça donne bien envie d'essayer (y-a moyen de tester ?)
> 
> Par contre, elles sont un peu retouché non  (postérisation) ou c'est vraiment du ingame ?


Video d'un fan et donc In game ( assez impressionnant ) :



Et une autre : 



Et oui il y a moyen de tester, bon tu peux dl le client... mais le jeu te prend à peu près 30 Go de d'espace disque.

Wow, j'ai sauté dessus :

http://www.game.co.uk/PC/RolePlaying...e%20of%20conan

Et la collector est au même prix  ::XD::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

RUPPY: C'est du in-game, avec le DX10 qui vient enfin d'arriver, mais en beta. Donc il doit être optimisé.

Par contre le DX9 est très bien optimisé maintenant. Entre juillet 2008 et janvier 2009 j'ai gagné 20/30 FPS.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

A y est j'ai craqué pour Age of Conan ( j'y crois pas ).

----------


## Thom'

> A y est j'ai craqué pour Age of Conan ( j'y crois pas ).


 :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> 


Ouais mais à 10€ ça le fait je trouve. Bon il reste l'abonnement mais j'aurais un petit mois pour me faire une idée.

----------


## Thom'

> Ouais mais à 10€ ça le fait je trouve. Bon il reste l'abonnement mais j'aurais un petit mois pour me faire une idée.


C'est pas faux  ::P: 
Moi j'ai été déçu, mais après tout, t'aimeras peut être.

----------


## Canard WC

Y'a pas à dire, dans Fallout 3, y'a du tout bon !

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Pipboy: N'hésite pas à venir sur le topic approprié !

Thom': Tu l'as testé quand ? Parce qu'il a beaucoup changé depuis la release/beta.

----------


## Thom'

> Thom': Tu l'as testé quand ? Parce qu'il a beaucoup changé depuis la release/beta.


Pendant 4-5 mois environ (à partir du jour de la sortie). Mais je suis pas vraiment apte à juger parce que vraiment, je pense pas être fait pour les MMO  :^_^: 
J'ai testé AOC, Warhammer, Lineage II, WOW et j'en ai aimé aucun  :Emo:

----------


## Theor

Faut pas avoir une bète de PC pour le faire bien tourner AoC ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Faut pas avoir une bète de PC pour le faire bien tourner AoC ?


Je me souviens de la béta, je ramais comme pas possible en DX9 et mon PC de l'époque était loin d'être une merde. Mais apparemment il y a eu pas mal d'optimisations ( quand tu regardes la taille des patch en même temps ... ).

----------


## ElGato

> 


Marrant, c'est ce que doivent se dire les joueurs (oui bon, tout le monde l'a pensé, faites pas les timides).

----------


## Thomasorus

Enorme ils ont toujours pas réglé lé problème de lien apparent entre le cou et le torse déjà présent dans Oblivion... ::|:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Faut pas avoir une bète de PC pour le faire bien tourner AoC ?


J'ai un un 3,4GHz, 2Go DDR2 et une 7900GTX (512Mo). Il a 3ans. Je tourne entre 15 (plein de joueurs, d'effets) et 45 FPS (normal) avec tout à fond sauf les ombres (en DX9 donc).

Donc c'est bon je trouve.

----------


## Pluton

Ouais c'est vrai, côté optimisation il est très bon. C'est un vrai bon point du jeu : pas gourmand.

----------


## Canard WC

> Ouais c'est vrai, côté optimisation il est très bon. C'est un vrai bon point du jeu : pas gourmand.


oui c'est clair, mais pour le reste faut quand même avouer qu'on s'emmerde fermement passé le niveau 30 et Tortage (le "tutorial") !!! 
Du coup on trouve à tous les coins de rue des Kevin qui  pour s'occuper pk tout ce qui bouge (et spécialement si ça a 10 lvl de moins qu'eux) !

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ouais, mais dans ce cas là il y a une solution toutes simples:
GO PVE CHIALEUSE §§

Et tu t'emmerdais passé le niveau 30, parce que franchement les missions sont toujours agréables, les musiques toujours sublimes, les environnements toujours beaux et tu ne dois pas basher. C'est juste que t'aimais pas l'ambiance, tu ne peux pas reprocher n'importe quoi.


Et voilà des images avec ma config' donné plus haut, pour vous aider à vous faire une idée:

----------


## Jean Pale

Moi aussi il me fait envie. Mais l'abo  :Gerbe:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ça sent l'attaché de presse d'un MMO qui n'a pas d'abo !  ::P:

----------


## Jean Pale

What ?  ::huh::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

C'était ton sous-titre. Mais bienvenue.

----------


## Jean Pale

Oui j'avais vu mais c'est la suite que je n'avais pas compris  ::P:

----------


## Frite

Bienvenue Jean Pale.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Theor

Jean Pale ta soeur. _(Désolé)_

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Jean Pale à Daim.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Jean Pale pas tine.

[x3 combo!]

----------


## Jean Pale

Pas en forme les canards, pas de quoi en faire une signature  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

Jean Pale Pitt

----------


## Olipro

Enfin, j'ai fini par le trouver ce cimetière !!
J'étais sur qu'ils l'auraient modélisé.
Magnifique en tous cas  ::): 




Y a un truc bien marrant dans le sous sol de la maison du cimetiere d'Arlington

----------


## RUPPY

> Ouais mais à 10€ ça le fait je trouve. Bon il reste l'abonnement mais j'aurais un petit mois pour me faire une idée.


Où ça à 10€ ?  ::huh::

----------


## Theor

Les Irakizes écoutent du Steve Gadd, ils ont du goût.  :tired:

----------


## Hellzed

Sur GAME.uk.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Où ça à 10€ ?


http://www.game.co.uk/search.aspx?pl...t=itemOrderasc

----------


## L'invité

> http://www.game.co.uk/search.aspx?pl...t=itemOrderasc


http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/3310...s/Product.html
 ::o:

----------


## Nelfe

> Enfin, j'ai fini par le trouver ce cimetière !!
> J'étais sur qu'ils l'auraient modélisé.
> Magnifique en tous cas 
> http://uppix.net/4/8/0/5fdd15bbbc97e...f1efc8a0tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/6/3/1/d204f55a285e0...bef997eatt.jpg
> 
> Y a un truc bien marrant dans le sous sol de la maison du cimetiere d'Arlington
> http://uppix.net/5/f/9/6a4d1b550a2f2...8ac2371ctt.jpg


Je l'avais cherché aussi, après avoir vu une vidéo sur l'armée américaine, je me suis demandé si ils l'avaient modélisé. Et oui ^^

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/3310...s/Product.html


Ouais un peu moins cher, mais play.com je trouvais leur formulaire d'inscription bordélique  ::ninja:: .

----------


## RUPPY

> http://www.game.co.uk/search.aspx?pl...t=itemOrderasc


Holly fuck  :tired:  ..... Il est traduit ce Conan ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Bah tu auras probablement le choix de la langue. Au pire, tu peux surement retélécharger le jeu en français si tu le veux.

----------


## Jean Pale

Le client n'est pas gratos ?  :tired:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Bah si. Y a que le compte qui est payant. Mais venez sur le topic AoC, on a déjà fait pas mal d'HS.

----------


## Jean Pale

:tired:  Pyjama wallon

----------


## plon

::huh::

----------


## ziltoïd

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9f6...911d94a2cf.jpg


Simple mais drôle  :^_^: .

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9f6...911d94a2cf.jpg


Je ne veux plus voir d'images de GTA avant longtemps 

Spoiler Alert! 


à cause de cette mission de merde ou il faut poursuivre depuis la côté Pegorino dans son bateau

----------


## Thom'

Il a beau daté aujourd'hui, ça en jette toujours autant  :Bave:

----------


## Theor

Tu rames aussi hein ?  :Emo:

----------


## Thom'

> Tu rames aussi hein ?


60-100 FPS la plupart du temps  :Cigare:

----------


## Theor

> 60-100 FPS la plupart du temps


5-20 FPS la plupart du temps.  ::cry::

----------


## Nelfe

Perso le MMO que je trouve le plus beau (à mes yeux) restera LOTRO. Franchement, rien que se balader dans la Comté ou le pays de Bree c'est magnifique. Malheureusement j'ai arrêté depuis un moment, donc je ne peux pas visiter les zones high-level et les nouvelles zones :/

----------


## Thom'

> 5-20 FPS la plupart du temps.


 :Emo:  



 :haha:  PC de marde !

----------


## Theor

> PC de marde !


PC de prolo, je vais t'envoyer Besancenot, il va mettre ton courrier dans une autre BAL :mozinor:

----------


## RUPPY

C'est affreux, j'ai le blase qui me démange


J'aime ce genre de panorama  ::wub:: .....c'est grave docteur ? 


Surtout ne pas freiner...


Je trouve qu'il a une bonne gueule le héros  :B): 



Je dois avouer que j'ai du mal à comprendre les mauvaises critiquse que ce jeu s'est mangé. Certes, la maniabilité est perfectible et le pad obligatoire mais à part ça, c'est du grand spectacle, pas casual pour un sous, pleins de bonnes idées, bref, je trouve qu'il s'agit d'un très bon jeu dans son genre  :;):

----------


## Aghora

C'est quoi ce jeu ?

----------


## Thom'

> C'est quoi ce jeu ?


Alone In The Dark  ::P:

----------


## Theor

Lost Coast  :Bave:

----------


## Steack

Qui a dit que le moteur source vieillissait mal  :^_^: 
Il a encore de beau jour devant lui.

----------


## Theor

Mais je trouve ça vraiment magnifique. Une vrai identité graphique. Il y a quelque chose quoi ! Tout les GOW et UT3 avec ce putain d'Unreal Engine 3, je trouve ça plat et sans âme.

----------


## Steack

> Mais je trouve ça vraiment magnifique. Une vrai identité graphique. Il y a quelque chose quoi ! Tout les GOW et UT3 avec ce putain d'Unreal Engine 3, je trouve ça plat et sans âme.


Amen  :;): 
Certain jeu ont quand même réussi à se dépatouillé dans l'Unreal Engine 3 (Bioshock et Mass Effect pour exemple).

----------


## bixente

> Qui a dit que le moteur source vieillissé mal


Mes yeux saignent !!!!  ::O:

----------


## bisc0tte

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cbf...45a1ee01c6.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3ad...c664f62d52.jpg
> 
> Lost Coast


C'est marrant, j'ai pris pratiquement les mêmes screens lorsque j'y ai joué:

----------


## Jean Pale

> UT3 avec ce putain d'Unreal Engine 3, je trouve ça plat et sans âme.


Faudra que tu me donnes ta définition du mot âme  :tired:

----------


## Theor

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. a une âme, Gears of War non, c'est pas compliqué.

----------


## Jean Pale

Mouais, mais lost cost  :tired: 

Surtout que sur UT3 il y a le thème "église/chapelle" comme ton screen. Après, chacun ses opinions, personnellement j'aime beaucoup l'UE3  :;):

----------


## Sk-flown

> personnellement j'aime beaucoup l'UE3


Il en faut.

----------


## Jean Pale

Faut arrêter, UT3 est magnifique, un vrai régal pour les yeux. J'ai d'ailleurs l'impression que le patch 2.0 sorti récemment a amélioré les couleurs.

----------


## ElGato

C'est pas le problème de l'UE3 (Bioshock est sympa), juste le problème des ptits gars d'Epic qui trouvent que c'est cool de mettre des aliens baveux avec des gros shotguns futuristes dans des décors japoniais. 
Ne pas avoir d'âme, c'est ça.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Faut arrêter, UT3 est magnifique, un vrai régal pour les yeux. J'ai d'ailleurs l'impression que le patch 2.0 sorti récemment a amélioré les couleurs.



C'est marrant tu me rapelles quelqu'un  :nawak:

----------


## Sk-flown

> C'est marrant tu me rapelles quelqu'un


Exact.

Le petit cousin autiste de Poireaux peut-être.

----------


## Jean Pale

> C'est pas le problème de l'UE3 (Bioshock est sympa), juste le problème des ptits gars d'Epic qui trouvent que c'est cool de mettre des aliens baveux avec des gros shotguns futuristes dans des décors japoniais. 
> Ne pas avoir d'âme, c'est ça.


Y'a pas de shotgun à ut  ::ninja::  Non oui ça j'ai compris mais je parle des décors  ::P: 




> C'est marrant tu me rapelles quelqu'un


Ah  :tired: 




> Exact.
> 
> Le petit cousin autiste de Poireaux peut être.


Rapide pour tirer des conclusions  :;):

----------


## Theor

> C'est pas le problème de l'UE3 (Bioshock est sympa), juste le problème des ptits gars d'Epic qui trouvent que c'est cool de mettre des aliens baveux avec des gros shotguns futuristes dans des décors japoniais. 
> Ne pas avoir d'âme, c'est ça.


T'exprimes parfaitement ce que je voulais dire.

----------


## Olipro

> C'est pas le problème de l'UE3 (Bioshock est sympa), juste le problème des ptits gars d'Epic qui trouvent que c'est cool de mettre des aliens baveux avec des gros shotguns futuristes dans des décors japoniais. 
> Ne pas avoir d'âme, c'est ça.


tu viens de me faire comprendre pourquoi je n'accroche pas du tout à UT3  ::o: 

Y a pas à dire, un bon bioshock lovecraftien ou half life orwellien vaut 1000 fois plus qu'un n-ieme kotokoto-sushi-manga narutesque avec des laser.

----------


## Jean Pale

Oui c'était plutôt explicite son exemple.

Et si en plus je dis que je joue avec des brightskins...  ::o:

----------


## Anonyme871

> Exact.
> 
> Le petit cousin autiste de Poireaux peut-être.


Non je pensais à Kr3v, mais je le vois partout. Il est un peu en chacun de nous  :Emo: .

----------


## kayl257

> tu viens de me faire comprendre pourquoi je n'accroche pas du tout à UT3 
> 
> Y a pas à dire, un bon bioshock lovecraftien ou half life orwellien vaut 1000 fois plus qu'un n-ieme kotokoto-sushi-manga narutesque avec des laser.



Shogo c'était bien  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> Non je pensais à Kr3v, mais je le vois partout. Il est un peu en chacun de nous .


Ouais j'ai eu un doute aussi mais vu ce qu'il a posté et son amour pour UT ça peut pas être lui ou alors on ne sait pas tout  :tired: .

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> juste le problème des ptits gars d'Epic qui trouvent que c'est cool de mettre des aliens baveux avec des gros shotguns futuristes dans des décors japoniais.


T'as le jeu ? Tu as donc remarqué toutes les maps "japoniaises" (japoniais c'est le truc avec les personnages androgyne, des avatars "kawaï" etc ? Un peu comme Final Fantasy aussi). Félicitations, tu as l'oeil, peu de gens ont remarqués ces choses là. Tu as aussi remarqué qu'elles prédominaient le jeu ! Elle doivent au moins représenter 1/10 des maps du jeu ! Bien analysé.

Et les autres reprochent l'unreal engine 3, là tu parles d'unreal tout court. Les aliens qui bavent, les "shotguns futuristes" ont fêté leurs 10 ans !

Mais moi aussi, je crachais sur unreal 3 il y a encore 2 mois. Et je me demande encore pourquoi je disais tout cela.

Enfin bon, j'ai fais quelques screens (qualités pas top, mais avec ma config' j'préfère avoir le plus d'FPS possible, surtout dans un truc si rapide/nerveux).

(noté donc que ceci ne nous fait pas du tout ressentir l'univers unreal à cause de toutes ces japoniaiseries)

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Shogo c'était bien


+1 (mais pas ironique)

C'est pas parce qu'on parle de manga qu'il faut immédiatement penser naruto, dragon ball. C'est reducteur et ca n'apporte rien. C'est un peu comme si je disais que je n'aime pas les comics parce que l'on n'y trouve que des héros en latex fluos. Ou encore que la BD Européenne se limite à Lanfeust et Tintin.

 ::|: 

Après personnellement je trouve le moteur d'UT3 très "pimp my ride". C'est claquant, ca en met plein les yeux mais plastique et sans aucune finesse. On est loin de la poésie d'un Stalker, ou de The Hunter (oh oh oh).

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

La suite:





Sachez que j'ai pris toutes ces photos au hasard à l'instant. Je ne connais pas toutes les maps, j'ai juste passez toutes les visualisations pour voir combien de maps "japoniaise" il y avait. Donc j'ai tout de même pris un screen sans hasard pour contempler que japonais, c'est forcément japonais. Et je rappelle que l'univers asiatique n'est pas nouveau dans unreal.



Voilà.

----------


## laaaaapin

Pyjama pas content.

----------


## bixente

Le problème de UT3, ce n'est ni son moteur 3d, ni son design.

C'est le jeu en lui même.  ::|:

----------


## ElGato

> Pyjama pas content.


Pyjama n'a rien compris à mon message, surtout.

Je sous-entends que les artistes d'Epic sont très doués mais que j'ai toujours trouvé leur mélange des genres mal foutu. C'était pareil pour UT2004 (maps égyptiennes bizarres par exemple).
En plus, ils sont d'un mauvais goût vraiment redoutable qui ne fait que s'affirmer un peu plus au fur et à mesure que les nouveaux UE leur permette de mettre n'importe quoi: du post-processing particulièrement cradingue, des couleurs moches, des décors grandiloquents.

Le problème c'est que je suis pas sûr qu'ils en soient encore au stade du 2nd degré. Un peu comme Pyjama Wallon dans ses derniers psots.


Pire: ces choix de design rendent le jeu pas très lisible, un comble pour un fast fps: le premier réflexe de tous les joueurs a été de baisser le post-processing.


Et oui, je me doutais que le "japoniais" en ferait pleurer certains et je vous emmerde.

----------


## Shapa

Ouais mais l'histoire de UT3 est vraiment naze (m'obligez pas a sortir le smiley ninja c'est de l'humour). J'attends qu'il tombe enfin a 10 euros et hop vendu, enfin acheté. Et oui je sais il était a 12 euros sur Steam mais 12 c'est pas 10 et je veux pas y mettre plus de dix euros c'est psychologique cherchez pas.




> Et oui, je me doutais que le "japoniais" en ferait pleurer certains et je vous emmerde.


On dit je vous emmerde s'il vous plait quand on est poli.

----------


## Jean Pale

> C'est le jeu en lui même.


Which problem ?  ::huh:: 




> En plus, ils sont d'un mauvais goût vraiment redoutable qui ne fait que s'affirmer un peu plus au fur et à mesure que les nouveaux UE leur permette de mettre n'importe quoi: du post-processing particulièrement cradingue, des couleurs moches, des décors grandiloquents.
> 
> Pire: ces choix de design rendent le jeu pas très lisible, un comble pour un fast fps: le premier réflexe de tous les joueurs a été de baisser le post-processing.


Settings > Video > Advanced. Et là, tu coches selon ton humeur ce que tu souhaites. Et je peux te dire qu'il y a une sacrée tripotée d'options  ::ninja:: 




> J'attends qu'il tombe enfin a 10 euros et hop vendu, enfin acheté.


C'est une blague ?  :tired: 

edit : Ro l'édit de vilain Shapa  ::lol::   ::P:

----------


## bixente

> Which problem ?


Gameplay d'un autre âge.

Le nombre de joueurs sur les serveurs parle de lui même.

----------


## Jean Pale

Actuellement 950 joueurs sur les serveurs, un nombre normal pour un fast fps de nos jours. Si tu veux, je peux te rappeler combien y'a de joueurs sur cod4 ou cs, qui n'ont pourtant pas un gameplay plus évolué.

En plus il est très bien le gameplay de UT3  :Emo:

----------


## Shapa

> En plus il est très bien le gameplay de UT3


Comme UT en fait, je les ai trouvé très proche des 10 mn que j'ai testé. Pis on s'en fout un peu s'il est bien ou pas tant qu'on s'amuse dessus. Je veux dire même Led Zeppelin n'était pas universel.

----------


## Sylvine

Nan mais cherchez pas, UT3 s'est prit une mauvaise note dans CPC, d'un coup ça devient un mauvais jeu sans âme.
Le même jeu avec une bonne note ça aurait été un bon jeu bourrin comme au bon vieux temps, avant c'était mieux et tout ça.
On sait pas pourquoi, un jeu qui est plutôt bien vu ici (UT 2004), on fait le même en plus beau avec plus de trucs, ça devient de la grosse merde.

Je precise au cas où, je suis pas fanboy ou je sais pas quoi, pour tout vous dire je l'ai même pas le 3. En tout cas je l'ai testé chez un pote, et je vois pas ce qui le rend moins bon que n'importe quel autre FPS, UT 2004 en tête.
Par contre les procès d'intention parce qu'un jeu s'est tapé une mauvaise note dans le magazine, c'est vraiment pas la première fois que ça se verrait.

----------


## Jean Pale

Oui, ils ont repris le gameplay terre à terre de UT99 et non pas celui de la série 2k  :;): 




> Nan mais cherchez pas, UT3 s'est prit une mauvaise note dans CPC, d'un coup ça devient un mauvais jeu sans âme.
> ----
> Par contre les procès d'intention parce qu'un jeu s'est tapé une mauvaise note dans le magazine, c'est vraiment pas la première fois que ça se verrait.


J'en ai d'ailleurs souvent fait les frais de signaler ça  ::|:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Alors oui, je suis d'accord que niveau visibilité c'est pas toujours le top. Enfin, je n'ai jamais eu de problème, mais je comprends que certaines personnes ont besoin "d'indicateurs" pour les aider à trouver la cible plus facilement. Ça c'est assez personnel je trouve.

Tout comme le mélange "ancien/actuel/futuriste". Moi perso, j'adore et je reste souvent bouche bée devant ces mélanges. Ça me fait souvent penser à du H.R. Giger et j'adore !

Par contre, c'est vrai que j'ai vu 2/3 trucs dégoutants (comme le post processing). Et comme le dit Jean Pale, il y a assez d'options pour modifier celà (et je ne crois pas que c'était disponible il y a 2 mois, parce que je me souviens que je n'avais pas aimé du tout ça à sa sortie).


Niveau gameplay, c'est de l'UT. J'avoue qu'ils ne se sont pas foulé du tout, mais vraiment pas. Mais il était très bon et il l'est toujours.

Et je pense que Counter Strike avait encore beaucoup de succès l'année passée, avec beaucoup de personnes sur les serveurs. J'trouve pas ça "nouveau" comme gameplay pourtant.



EDIT: Je suis totalement d'accord avec Sylvine.

----------


## Jean Pale

Counter Strike est encore le fps le plus joué  :;):  Mais Cod4 lui colle au cul.

Sinon, le tweak était possible avant, mais via les fichiers .ini.

----------


## Ataxia

Ca fait des mois que j'arrive pas à décrocher de RO. Vraiment épique. ::wub:: 

"Allez les gars, on y croit, ça va marcher cette fois, elle sera à nous dans 30 secondes la ferme!"


"Arf..."


Time for close combat!


Ca va Joseph?


Le village, grouillant de russes. On dirait pas, mais c'est une vraie forteresse.



Je me met enfin à jouer un peu machinegunner, c'est de la folie. Sur Parizerplatz, avec une MG42, j'ai du faire 50 kills en 10 minutes sans jamais mourir. Une cadence de tir de folie, une simple rafale en visant vaguement une silhouette cloue la cible sur place. :B):

----------


## Jean Pale

Parizerplatz  :tired:  Pas Königsplatz plutôt ?

Map custom ? Ca fait tellement longtemps aussi...

----------


## Ataxia

Oui, c'est une map custom. En fait, c'est la suite de Konigsplatz. Les alliés commencent au niveau de Reichtag (avec le drapeau soviétique), avancent dans Berlin pour éliminer les dernières poches de résistance. C'est une très grande carte.

Il y a des canons antichar fixes, des halftrack anti char...

----------


## Theor

Y'a encore pas mal de monde sur RO ?

----------


## Ataxia

En fait, je joue toujours sur les serveurs "the wild bunch", il y en a 2, 50 joueurs et ils sont toujours pleins le week-end, les soirs, etc.

Après, il y a quelques serveurs 32, 40 joueurs qui sont souvent remplis, mais j'y vais jamais.

----------


## Voodoonice

> Y'a encore pas mal de monde sur RO ?


Oui, il y a même un dédié spécial pour canards gentillement prêté par JudaGrumme
 [FR] Communauté CanardPC - TEAMPLAY 94.23.50.87:7757
Topic  Red Orchestra, Ost Front 41-45  :;):

----------


## Sk-flown

> Nan mais cherchez pas, UT3 s'est prit une mauvaise note dans CPC, d'un coup ça devient un mauvais jeu sans âme.
> Le même jeu avec une bonne note ça aurait été un bon jeu bourrin comme au bon vieux temps, avant c'était mieux et tout ça.


Euuuuuhhhhh...

Non!

Je vais être vulgaire pour changer, mais j'en ai rien a branler de la note de CPC (faudrait que je la lise au moins une fois... ::o: ).

Le moteur unreal3 est cradingue et le game play de UT3 a 10ans, maintenant les fps où on fait que tuer(First person shooter :WTF: ) ça gonfle, surtout quand on a commencé en 92 avec Wolfenstein3d.

----------


## Olipro

ça par contre je suis entièrement pas d'accord.
J'ai commencé avec wolfenstein, j'ai au moins 15 ans de FPS derriere moi, mais je préfère encore nettement les FPS dans lesquelles on ne fait que tuer.

En revenche, j'ai une nette préférence pour les portages de doom avec des mods comme Aeons Of Death ( + 400 ennemis différents à massacrer avec + 50 nouvelles armes ) que des jeux comme UT3 qui sont mous et lents. UT2004 est limite limite déjà comparé à ut99.

Heuresement qu'il reste QuakeLive.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> T'as le jeu ? Tu as donc remarqué toutes les maps "japoniaises" (japoniais c'est le truc avec les personnages androgyne, des avatars "kawaï" etc ? Un peu comme Final Fantasy aussi).


Non, à l'origine, japoniais, c'est le terme qu'utilisaient les critiques d'art de l'époque pour décrire les estampes qui inspiraient Van Gogh.

Depuis, c'est devenu le terme qu'utilisent tous ceux qui n'aiment pas le Japon pour se ridiculiser eux-mêmes.

----------


## Lucaxor

> Non, à l'origine, japoniais, c'est le terme qu'utilisaient les critiques d'art de l'époque pour décrire les estampes qui inspiraient Van Gogh.
> 
> Depuis, c'est devenu le terme qu'utilisent tous ceux qui n'aiment pas le Japon pour se ridiculiser eux-mêmes.


 ::O: 

I lub zis forum.

----------


## Jean Pale

> des jeux comme UT3 qui sont mous et lents. UT2004 est limite limite déjà comparé à ut99.


Ut3 a la même vitesse que UT99  :tired:  Remarque, y'en a qui trouvent Necrovision lent et mou à travers un screen  ::rolleyes::  Mais ton mod de doom m'intéresse  :;):

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ah bah merci Ash ! Je ne savais pas du tout. Mais tout de même, les maps japonaises sont plutôt bien faite je trouve. Et ils ne veulent pas faire truc "manga naruto jsaisplutrokoi" comme quelqu'un l'a dit.

Et mêmes remarques que Jean Pale.

----------


## Shapa

> ça par contre je suis entièrement pas d'accord.
> J'ai commencé avec wolfenstein, j'ai au moins 15 ans de FPS derriere moi, mais je préfère encore nettement les FPS dans lesquelles on ne fait que tuer.


Et moi 20 Cm tu peux pas test  :Cigare: .

Hein quoi c'est pas ça le sujet?

----------


## Jean Pale

Voilà, je l'ai  ::mellow::  Multifonctions, stylée, dévastatrice, owi que je l'aime  ::wub:: 

  

  

Désolé pour la qualité, un jour je ne compresserais pas mes images.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

J'ai refait une ptite partie de Sid meier's pirate apres le topic d'el lobo.
Partie faites en 4/5 de difficulté (forban je crois) et en 1660

Je trouve ca pas mal.
En tout cas , j'ai jamais fait mieux.  :Cigare:

----------


## kayl257

> Voilà, je l'ai  Multifonctions, stylée, dévastatrice, owi que je l'aime


C'est quoi? Nécrovision?

----------


## Jean Pale

Ja.

----------


## Wawa

Deux petits screen au pif

----------


## Steack

Cay bô  ::o: 
Tout ça donne trés envie, mais les abonnements et moi on est pas super copain.

----------


## Ashraam

Encore du AoC  ::(: , bon ils en sont ou de la finition du jeu ?

----------


## Theor

Je remontais de Ardea à Montera puis j'ai bifurquer pour aller à Faring. Et la de nuit, la claque que j'ai prise ! La forteresse au fond de la vallée, les cascades, le chant des loups et une bonne balade à la guitare.



Dernier regard avant de monter au chateau. Et boom !  :Bave:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> ils en sont ou de la finition du jeu ?


Ils en sont que ça a beaucoup évolué, que ça sent le jeu fini. Grosse optimisation, ajout de quêtes, de stuffs... Il manquerait juste une deuxième zone 70/80 (voir 75/80) pour être nickel. Et ce sera fait dans la prochaine grosse MAJ avec la ville basse de Tarantia.

----------


## Krogort

Un drole de nuage


Nouveau ponay !


Une instance ou il fait chaud.


Super ponay trop kewl ! (mais pas le mien  ::(: )

----------


## Nelfe

Attention ton cheval a les sabots qui brûlent  ::o:

----------


## Menkar

> - Le nom du jeu tant qu’a faire



 ::ninja:: 

Merci.

----------


## Slayertom

Une total conversion d'un jeux génial sur le moteur d'un autre que j'adore.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Une total conversion d'un jeux génial sur le moteur d'un autre que j'adore.
> 
> http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/8357/090331220000.jpg
> 
> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/2746/0903101737001.jpg
> 
> http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/3...0327141500.jpg
> 
> http://live.cnews.ru/forum/index.php...=post&id=24773


Tu peux développer ? Parce qu'on dirait du Source , mais je suis pas sur.

----------


## Syntaxerror

Ca a l'air d'être du men of war vue l'interface  ::o:  .

----------


## Aghora

C'est le cas.

----------


## Lanari

> http://uppix.net/c/a/d/3f2745ae69a86...1cfef039tt.jpg
> Super ponay trop kewl ! (mais pas le mien )


Ca me rappelle la 1ere fois ou je suis tombé dans la lave a Lavastorm.
J'ai vu l'écran de loading qui pop et je me suis dis : "kewl, une zone cachée sous la lave !!".  :;):  

Et bah en fait non.

----------


## Erkin_

Il doit bien y avoir du rhum à voler sur ce bateau !
[Edit : Thief 3 : Deadly Shadows]

C'est impressionnant Slayertom. La vidéo là Stalker mod , c'est vraiment le mod ? La ressemblance est spectaculaire..

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> http://uppix.net/8/a/5/09ac8ae15f898...7da63b15tt.jpg
> 
> Il doit bien y avoir du rhum à voler sur ce bateau !


C'est quoi ?

----------


## Morgoth

Thief III je pense.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Je sais c'est pas bien de se la péter mais ça m'a tellement fait plaisir d'y arriver enfin (DOW2)

----------


## Darkath

voila ce qui arrive lorsqu'on m'accuse de meurtre (clic droit afficher pour voir en grand)

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Je sais c'est pas bien de se la péter mais ça m'a tellement fait plaisir d'y arriver enfin (DOW2)
> 
> http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/9770/victoired.jpg


HAn! Salow §§§  ::o:

----------


## DarkChépakoi

Ahhh Dead Space!  ::wub::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ptain il est super beau le jeu. Tu joues avec quelles spécifications? C'est quoi ta config?

----------


## le faucheur

> Ahhh Dead Space! 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/aa2c...5-e10d72c5d881
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/cebf...f-f3b081d14fef
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/30a2...b-cff861cfa168
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/0f38...d-1a119ebc64fc


Il y a mod la ?! Parce que la version 360 qu'on avait essayé au festival du jeux vidéo rendait pas du tout comme ça !

----------


## kayl257

Sans compter le son, vraiment du bon boulot à ce niveau.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Il y a mod la ?! Parce que la version 360 qu'on avait essayé au festival du jeux vidéo rendait pas du tout comme ça !


On parle pc là... Pas des trucs de lows.

----------


## DarkChépakoi

Bin en fait je joue avec un e5200, 9600gt, 2 Gigas de ram, tout à donf, avec la V-Synchro activée.

Par contre seul le screen No2 est du ingame; les 3 autres sont pendants les "QTE" du jeu ou il faut appuyer comme un dingue sur la touche E... Hein ::ninja::

----------


## Boolay

T'as augmenté la gamma ? ça m'a l'air bien clair tout ça.

----------


## kayl257

Enfin QTE ou pas ça reste du ingame hein!

Il me semble que l'on peut avoir un meilleur AA en passant par les réglages des drivers...je vais checker ça ds le topic du jeu.

----------


## le faucheur

> On parle pc là... Pas des trucs de lows.


S'toi le low spy §

----------


## DarkChépakoi

> T'as augmenté la gamma ? ça m'a l'air bien clair tout ça.


En fait j'ai un peu "bidouillé" mon écran; enfin j'entends par là que j'ai mis la luminosité à 100%; le contraste à 53% et  pour les couleurs je suis en 6500K.
Je ne sais pas à quoi cela correspond, mais le rendu me convient que ce soit ingame ou pour surfer/regarder des vidéos.




> Enfin QTE ou pas ça reste du ingame hein!
> 
> Il me semble que l'on peut avoir un meilleur AA en passant par les réglages des drivers...je vais checker ça ds le topic du jeu.


Avec l'utilitaire ntune de nividia, c'est ça? J'ai pas essayé de modifier par ce biais et comme les options de Dead Space se résume à On/Off pour tout ce qui concerne l'aspect graphique du jeu...

----------


## Hellzed

Sympa tout de même,un peu comme Infernal auquel j'avais pas du tout adhéré pourtant:

----------


## Theor

Dark Sector ?

----------


## Shapa

Ouais.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Eradan fait le grand plongeon (c'est une manière de sortir d'un donjon).


Soirée à la taverne de Conarch.


C'est mieux que d'être seul...


J'aime l'air frais de la montagne.


Ne sous estimez pas la force de la soupe.


Tu veux me frotter le dos ?



Et j'en profite pour annoncer à ceux qui voulaient tester le jeu qu'il y a un pass 7 jours (ou 14, j'ai pas trop compris) pour tous ceux qui le désire. ( http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=34653 )

----------


## Jean Pale

C'est 7 jours. Ca aurait été 14 ok, mais 7...Et ils auraient pu le décaler à la semaine prochaine pour que ça colle avec *MES* vacances  :Emo:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Bah tu peux prendre ton pass 7 jours dans une semaine non ?  ::P:

----------


## Jean Pale

Ah on peut ?  ::):  Je pensais que c'était maintenant ou jamais. Mais bon, même.. 7 jours c'est un peu layjay.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Suite sur le topic approprié.  ::):

----------


## Ghadzoeux

Une entorse à la cheville et une semaine d'arrêt, ça m'a donné l'envie et le temps de me lancer dans EVE online :



(bon je voulais poster d'autres screens, mais je les ai pris en hires, du coup ils font 7 Mo...)

----------


## RUPPY

J'en suis qu'au début mais Age of Conan est vraiment magnifique pour un MMORPG

----------


## Jean Pale

HAN §§ Tu as succombay au trial §  ::o:

----------


## Darkath

Facile d'être beau quand tu limite le nombre de joueur par zone cela dit ^^

----------


## Jean Pale

Je ne peux pas m'y lancer, j'ai un exam la semaine prochaine  :Emo:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Facile d'être beau quand tu limite le nombre de joueur par zone cela dit ^^


En même temps, on est largement assez de joueurs par zone. Et facile, mais au moins ils l'ont fait. Beau avec assez de joueurs pour faire beaucoup.

----------


## Ashraam

> En même temps, on est largement assez de joueurs par zone. Et facile, mais au moins ils l'ont fait. Beau avec assez de joueurs pour faire beaucoup.


Bien d'accord avec toi, c'est d'ailleurs une des raisons pour lesquelles il est si immersif ^^

ça me tente de plus en plus de ressortir mon ToS  ::):

----------


## Boolay

> Facile d'être beau quand tu limite le nombre de joueur par zone cela dit ^^


Bah en même temps si c'est pour se retrouver avec au mieux un slideshow genre ouverture des portes d'Ahn Qiraj (oui j'ai eu de la chance, Sargeras n'a pas planté) sur un jeu qui a un moteur daté, je préfère qu'on limite le nombre, perso.

----------


## DarkChépakoi

Dis moi, tu le sens mon gros calibre hein?...


Trop d'UV tue...tout cours.


Ahh le petit oiseau va sortir...


_"Bonjour, je viens pour réparer la ventilation..."_


Edit: C'est Dead Space hein, pour le grincheux d'en dessous qui n'a pas tort en fait.  ::ninja::

----------


## ziltoïd

Ce qui serait génial, c'est de mettre le jeu d'où sont issues les images suce-citée  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Ghadzoeux

> Ce qui serait génial, c'est de mettre le jeu d'où sont issues les images suce-citée .


Dead Space

----------


## Slayertom

Nouveau mod sur crysis qui entre en concurrence direct avec celui d'un autre gars qui a le même objectif.

c'est marrant ce screenshot me rappel quelque chose, mais quoi ?










*"Nom de Zeus"*

----------


## Jean Pale

Je trouve ça plutôt moche pour du CE2  :tired:

----------


## schnak

Pas tant que ce soit moche, mais je trouve les graphismes trop "propre"... faudrait un rendu plus crade pour que cela passe mieux quoi.

----------


## Jean Pale

Les deux premiers screens sont quand même assez affreux. Il faudrait les voir en taille réelle.

----------


## mrFish

Comme quoi le moteur ne fais pas tout :x
Tu peux avoir un super moteur graphique de la mort. Si tu fais un truc moche, ça reste moche.

----------


## Jean Pale

C'est bête, ce moteur a un potentiel énorme.

J'ai tendance supporter les gens faisant ce genre de taf, mais là non. Qu'ils fassent DNF, Quake, Tribes (en cours), Deus Ex, ou autres, ce sera bien plus intéressant.

----------


## Nicouse

> ça par contre je suis entièrement pas d'accord.
> J'ai commencé avec wolfenstein, j'ai au moins 15 ans de FPS derriere moi, mais je préfère encore nettement les FPS dans lesquelles on ne fait que tuer.
> 
> En revenche, j'ai une nette préférence pour les portages de doom avec des mods comme Aeons Of Death ( + 400 ennemis différents à massacrer avec + 50 nouvelles armes ) que des jeux comme UT3 qui sont mous et lents. UT2004 est limite limite déjà comparé à ut99.
> 
> Heuresement qu'il reste QuakeLive.


Je partage le même point de vue. Je viens enfin de me mettre à Hexen et je prends mon pied :D

----------


## Jean Pale

Pas moi, tout ça, c'est que de la nostalgie. Doom et Hexen ne sont pas plus rapides, c'est juste que l'on ne s'embête pas à viser, donc c'est au final plus rapide. Pour troller, je dirais que c'est un peu comme Halo, l'aim n'est pas nécessaire.

----------


## Nicouse

Disons que je suis d'accord avec le 1er paragraphe d'Olipro alor s:D

Et pour ma part ce n'est pas forcément de la nostalgie dans le sens où c'est la première fois que je joue à Hexen.

----------


## Jean Pale

Certes, je parle du gameplay. Hexen adopte le gameplay de l'époque. Mais je généralise le tout, car chaque gameplay a ses spécificités  :;):

----------


## Nicouse

C'est sûr que ça ne demande pas énormément de skill pour ce qui est de l'aim. Par contre, vu le nombre d'ennemis parfois ça peut être chaud.

----------


## Jean Pale

Faut aimer. Y'a du monde sur les différents ports de Doom, mais personnellement, je ne peux pas. Cliquer 3 mètres sous l'ennemi et le toucher, ça me dépasse aujourd'hui.

----------


## Anonyme871

Des screens à la volé de mes jeux en cours 
*
Mon Shepard à moi* 


*Mon armée en ordre de marche (BFME2)*


*Le début de Vampire Mascarade*

----------


## DarkChépakoi

> *Mon armée en ordre de marche (BFME2)*
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/871a...4420446bd0.jpg


Ah ah...! Tu y joues online à BFME2, ou tu fais des escarmouches contre l'IA?

----------


## Anonyme871

> Ah ah...! Tu y joues online à BFME2, ou tu fais des escarmouches contre l'IA?


En cours de Guerre de l'anneau. Sympa sans plus. Je suis trop naz pour le multi.  :Emo:

----------


## Slayertom

Il est vrai que pour les joueurs pour qui les graphismes sont l'aspect le plus important dans un jeux ces screenshot peuvent paraitre moche.
Pour ma part, ayant déjà essayé de faire une ile sur crysis je trouve que le gars s'en sort pas si mal pour un projet qui a seulement 2 semaines. 

Si le mod sortait dans cet état la mais apportait de réel évolution au gameplay de crysis et reproduisait bien l'ambiance de Pripyat ça m'irait tout a fait, je continu de préférer un fallout bien vilain a un mass effect joli mais trop simplifié a mon gout.

----------


## Jean Pale

> Il est vrai que pour les joueurs pour qui les graphismes sont l'aspect le plus important dans un jeux ces screenshot peuvent paraitre moche


Ce n'est pas la problématique, on dit juste que pour du CE2 on aurait pu s'attendre à mieux  :;):

----------


## Slayertom

Bien il faut savoir qu'un moteur ne fait pas tout et avant que les graphismes ne ressemblent a ça  
ou ca 

il faut énormément de boulot et de temps pour affiner tous les détails. Et tout ce temps passé sur les graphismes c'est du temps de perdu pour bosser le gameplay. Dans le développement d'un mod ou les moyens sont très limité il faut faire des choix (et même pour des gros jeux commerciaux parfois).

----------


## Jean Pale

Oui c'est sur, y'a un "entre les deux" aussi  ::ninja:: 

Ils ne cherchent pas de personnel pour ça justement ?

----------


## Nelfe

Je confirme, je mod sur Oblivion en ce moment, et ben avant d'arriver à quelque chose de satisfaisant c'est bien long, en faisant avec les modèles du jeu.

----------


## Jean Pale

Oui c'est long et dur ( ::ninja:: ) de mapper/modder, et c'est pas mon sens artistique qui va vous contredire  :^_^:

----------


## Slayertom

Mais en même temps je comprend ton point de vue. 
Je trouve aussi que sur les screenshot que j'ai mit les textures sont baveuse (la texture du sol issu d'une photo satellite est très pixelisé), la modélisation des bâtiments est assez basique, l'agencement de certains objets n'est pas très esthétique mais malgré tout ça je ne trouve pas ça moche, loin de la.

Car malgré tous ces aspects négatif, le "tout", l'ensemble d'éléments qui apparaissent sur ces screenshot reproduisent assez fidèlement l'ambiance de la ville morte. Le principal reproche que je pourrais lui faire c'est le manque de végétation dense, qui m'avait le plus frappé a Pripyat mais c'est un des aspect sur lequel se concentre le créateurs de ce mod d'après le forum crymod (on le vois sur l'avant dernier screenshot qui est un des plus récent). Mais j'espère aussi qu'il ne passera pas trop de temps sur ces aspects la mais plus sur le placement des ennemis, un système de quête, de nouveaux armements, les objectifs, les possibilités de gameplay, etc etc.

Ps: pour ceux qui veulent voir les screenshot dans leur taille d'origine, il y a une technique qui s'applique a la majorité des images que vous pouvez trouver dans les forum (quand il n'y pas de lien direct). Vous faite un copier coller de l'adresse de l'image dans la barre d'adresse de votre navigateur et vous cliquer sur l'image quand une loupe apparait.

----------


## Nelfe

C'est aussi un poil très plat comme ville aussi, c'est un défaut que j'essaie aussi de gommer dans mes mods (normal, on a tendance à tout aplanir pour pouvoir poser facilement les bâtiments sans se faire chier).

----------


## Dark Fread

Le truc, c'est que si ils ne veulent pas accorder une grande attention aux graphismes, pourquoi modder sur le CryEngine...?

----------


## ElGato

L'éditeur est le plus facile d'accès, tous moteurs confondus. Même s'il n'est pas forcément le plus efficace, il permet d'utiliser toutes les spécificités du CE2 très simplement (en particulier l'éclairage, le post-processing).

Quand tu fais une TC tu considères rarement le moteur pour les graphismes, parce que c'est surtout les textures et models qui font les graphismes (c'est-à-dire le boulot du moddeur, pas celui du moteur).

----------


## Dark Fread

Ca se tient en effet.  ::):  
J'essayerai peut-être d'y mettre le nez dans cet éditeur...

----------


## Slayertom

Exactement, El Gato a tres bien expliqué pourquoi. Beaucoup de modeurs ne choisissent pas ce moteur car Crysis est un des plus beau jeux actuellement mais surtout a cause de la simplicités des outils fournit avec le sdk. 

Le sandbox et le système de scripts sont vraiment très facile d'accès et la communauté qui rode sur des site comme Crymod est assez hétéroclite pour être capable de t'aider en cas de problème.

----------


## --Lourd--

Et goaaaaaaal §§§

----------


## ikarad

quelques screens de sega rally

----------


## Killy

> Et goaaaaaaal §§§


Je viens de le finir, autant j'ai adoré le jeu dans son intégralité autant 

Spoiler Alert! 


la fin était vraiment moisie...  ::|:

----------


## Micerider

> Je viens de le finir, autant j'ai adoré le jeu dans son intégralité autant 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> la fin était vraiment moisie...


Boh, c'est vrai que c'est "prévisible" et un peu trop dans les canons des scénars films de zombies spatiaux ou des "Alien" mais j'aime bien l'ironie du sort de la fin 

Spoiler Alert! 


 Se faire démonter par la vraie "Nicole" en version zombie, ça m'a bien plû 



Le combat final est très impressionant, mais un peu trivial quand on applique bien la technique (et pourtant, je jouais en hard), il y avait d'autres passages nettement plus chauds et intéressants pendant le jeu (dont celui juste avant d'ailleurs).

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Boh, c'est vrai que c'est "prévisible" et un peu trop dans les canons des scénars films de zombies spatiaux ou des "Alien" mais j'aime bien l'ironie du sort de la fin 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  Se faire démonter par la vraie "Nicole" en version zombie, ça m'a bien plû 
> 
> 
> 
> Le combat final est très impressionant, mais un peu trivial quand on applique bien la technique (et pourtant, je jouais en hard), il y avait d'autres passages nettement plus chauds et intéressants pendant le jeu (dont celui juste avant d'ailleurs).


C'est d'autant plus dommage que le dernier niveau à une sacré gueule (niveau décor) et qu'ils auraient pu en faire quelque chose de plus substantiel.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je vous laisse deviner son petit nom. Par contre ce jeu est plutot sympa avec le matos qu'il faut, genre HOTAS, Track IR + vue cockpit = bon jeu. Mais pas vraiment non plus à cause de la zone morte qui est bien trop énorme sur n'importe quel joystick autre que le Hotas Thrustmaster dont le jeu est livré (ou pas).












Bon, il s'agit de Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X et pour seulement 22 € TTC neuf sur play.com, ca vaut le coup.

----------


## Olipro

zombie panic est un mod vraiment excellent.
Ce n'est pas comparable à Left For Dead. Ce serait comme comparer le (vieux) Jour des mors-vivants avec le remake de Dawn of the dead.

j'adore le principe de clouer des planches aux murs en temps réel

Et sinon, j'étais tranquillement en train d'infiltrer la ville des adeptes de la chèvre dans The Nameless mod (le meilleur mod du moment mangezen !! Si vous avez aimé Deus Ex 1, c'est ... bah Deux ex 2) quand soudain je suis tombé sur une foule de civils armés qui m'ont attaqué. Belle séance serious samesque.

----------


## Pluton

> blabla inutile


Ah ! Tu joues à ce mod de Deus Ex. Alors, c'est comment ? C'est pas trop chiant le fait que ce soit une private joke géante ? Que ça se prenne pas au sérieux dans l'univers de Deus Ex c'est pas du gâchi ?
Quid du level design, de la liberté des approches etc ???

----------


## Olipro

> Ah ! Tu joues à ce mod de Deus Ex. Alors, c'est comment ? C'est pas trop chiant le fait que ce soit une private joke géante ? Que ça se prenne pas au sérieux dans l'univers de Deus Ex c'est pas du gâchi ?
> Quid du level design, de la liberté des approches etc ???


C'est assez agaçant de leur part d'en avoir parlé, car tout le monde croit en effet que c'est bourré de private jokes, alors que c'est completement faux.

Non c'est vraiment de la qualité de la campagne de deus ex, à part le fait que les noms et les caractères des personnages soient inspirés des utilisateurs de leur forum, c'est ouvert à tout le monde.

Le fait que ça ne se prenne pas au sérieux non plus ça ne gache rien. Car s'il y a parfois quelques touches d'humour, tout le reste du scénario se prend tout à fait au sérieux. C'est un peu du niveau de No One Lives Forever 1 (pas le 2 !!).
Par exemple : on se retrouve dans l'ascenseur de WorldCorps (la compagnie des soit-disant méchants) et on remarque " étage -1 : parking, etage -2 : n'existe pas". Bah n'empêche que tu peux rire un peu, parce qu'après, pour y accéder à cet étage, c'est assez terrifiant de difficulté.

Sinon pour tout le reste, gameplay et liberté, c'est encore plus complexe que Deus Ex ! Franchement c'est un boulot remarquable, et je hais leur campagne marketing car le genre de question que tu as posé, personne, absolument personne ne devrait se les poser.

Et je n'arrive pas à comprendre, si ce n'est à cause de cette campagne marketing ratée, comment quiconque ayant un chouilla apprécié deus ex ne puisse pas se jeter sur ce mod, tuant père et mère pour se le procurer. Voila ça c'est dit.

----------


## Pluton

> C'est assez agaçant de leur part d'en avoir parlé, car tout le monde croit en effet que c'est bourré de private jokes, alors que c'est completement faux.
> 
> Non c'est vraiment de la qualité de la campagne de deus ex, à part le fait que les noms et les caractères des personnages soient inspirés des utilisateurs de leur forum, c'est ouvert à tout le monde.
> 
> Le fait que ça ne se prenne pas au sérieux non plus ça ne gache rien. Car s'il y a parfois quelques touches d'humour, tout le reste du scénario se prend tout à fait au sérieux. C'est un peu du niveau de No One Lives Forever 1 (pas le 2 !!).
> 
> Sinon pour tout le reste, gameplay et liberté, c'est encore plus complexe que Deus Ex ! Franchement c'est un boulot remarquable, et je hais leur campagne marketing car le genre de question que tu as posé, personne, absolument personne ne devrait se les poser.


Great, merci je vais me le dl !

----------


## Olipro

puisqu'on est dedans.
Je préviens, le réglage de luminosité je le fais sur mon pilote graphique pour deus ex, car quand il plante, le bureau garde les réglages du jeu.
oui et je change souvent d'écran, cherchez pas.

----------


## Pluton

Et l'ambiance, elle est bien là ?

----------


## Olipro

Oui aussi,
ils ont même créé une BO superbe complètement fidèle au style de l'originale

----------


## ELOdry

Ca tourne bien, Deus Ex, sur un PC récent? Ca me fait envie cette histoire.

----------


## bixente

> Ca tourne bien, Deus Ex, sur un PC récent? Ca me fait envie cette histoire.


Je pense qu'un jeu sorti en 2001 tourne même sur un PC Aldi.

----------


## Jean Pale

Ce qu'il veut dire par là, c'est que certains vieux jeux déconnent sur les nouveaux PC. Chez moi, Deus Ex plantait d'ailleurs, tout comme mafia et system shock réinstallés récemment.

----------


## Pluton

Oui, il faut décocher un des deux coeurs du processeur et remplacer je sais plus quel fichier opengl à cause du moteur d'UT 99.

----------


## Jean Pale

Pour system shock et mafia ça n'a pas fonctionné chez moi. Pour Deus Ex pas testé.

----------


## RUPPY

> Je vous laisse deviner son petit nom. Par contre ce jeu est plutot sympa avec le matos qu'il faut, genre HOTAS, Track IR + vue cockpit = bon jeu. Mais pas vraiment non plus à cause de la zone morte qui est bien trop énorme sur n'importe quel joystick autre que le Hotas Thrustmaster dont le jeu est livré (ou pas).
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/213...d15f7a5e0f.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/60e...c0c5ac9643.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Bon, il s'agit de Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X et pour seulement 22 € TTC neuf sur play.com, ca vaut le coup.


Franchement Metal, ce jeu est chiant....sympa graphiquement mais chiant. Alors, je peux comprendre qu'avec tous les accessoires derniers cris, l'expérience peut être décuplée mais même dans ce cas là, ce jeu reste ennuyeux. En fait, il inaugure un nouveaux concept : le lock'n shoot  ::|: 

PS : même à 22€  :haha: .......  :^_^:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Je vous laisse deviner son petit nom. Par contre ce jeu est plutot sympa avec le matos qu'il faut, genre HOTAS, Track IR + vue cockpit = bon jeu. Mais pas vraiment non plus à cause de la zone morte qui est bien trop énorme sur n'importe quel joystick autre que le Hotas Thrustmaster dont le jeu est livré (ou pas).
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/213...d15f7a5e0f.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/60e...c0c5ac9643.jpg
> 
> Bon, il s'agit de Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X et pour seulement 22 € TTC neuf sur play.com, ca vaut le coup.


Aaah Metal et ses goûts de chiotte.  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Franchement Metal, ce jeu est chiant....sympa graphiquement mais chiant. Alors, je peux comprendre qu'avec tous les accessoires derniers cris, l'expérience peut être décuplée mais même dans ce cas là, ce jeu reste ennuyeux. En fait, il inaugure un nouveaux concept : le lock'n shoot 
> 
> PS : même à 22€ .......


Visuellement,  il ne vaut pas Ace Combat 6 ^^. J'ai trouvé le jeu sympa malgré son côté trop assisté notamment l'obligation d'utiliser l'ERS pour pouvoir massacrer une cible sans se faire latter par les défenses anti-aériennes (les fameux missiles launchers). Mais bon, vivement Ace Combat 7 ou un jeu du même acabit voir mieux sortent sur PCay.

---------- Post added at 22h00 ---------- Previous post was at 22h00 ----------




> Aaah Metal et ses goûts de chiotte.


C'est toi la chiotte !!  :B): 

---------- Post added at 22h02 ---------- Previous post was at 22h00 ----------




> Oui, il faut décocher un des deux coeurs du processeur et remplacer je sais plus quel fichier opengl à cause du moteur d'UT 99.


D'après mes souvenirs, du moin sur Vista + 8800GTX, il faut installer le jeu + patch et mettre le rendu en Open GL (et pas en D3D). Et ensuite c'est roulez jeunesse. A moins qu'il faille aussi désactiver un core.

----------


## bixente

> Ce qu'il veut dire par là, c'est que certains vieux jeux déconnent sur les nouveaux PC. Chez moi, Deus Ex plantait d'ailleurs, tout comme mafia et system shock réinstallés récemment.


Au temps pour moi. :;):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> C'est toi la chiotte !!


Je suis outragé  :tired: §§!

----------


## Olipro

> Oui, il faut décocher un des deux coeurs du processeur et remplacer je sais plus quel fichier opengl à cause du moteur d'UT 99.


Non non pas pour celui-ci. C'est un brin différent de thief ou system shock 2.
Deus ex sur windows XP ou vista : rien à faire, ça marche tout seul, et on peut meme choisir du widescreen via le fichier ini  ::wub::

----------


## Pluton

> Non non pas pour celui-ci. C'est un brin différent de thief ou system shock 2.
> Deus ex sur windows XP ou vista : rien à faire, ça marche tout seul, et on peut meme choisir du widescreen via le fichier ini


Ouais enfin moi j'ai eu des problèmes de jeu moche ou de vitesse trop élevée sur Deus Ex avec XP, hein, avant de tripatouiller un tas de trucs.

----------


## ikarad

> Franchement Metal, ce jeu est chiant....sympa graphiquement mais chiant. Alors, je peux comprendre qu'avec tous les accessoires derniers cris, l'expérience peut être décuplée mais même dans ce cas là, ce jeu reste ennuyeux. *En fait, il inaugure un nouveaux concept : le lock'n shoot* 
> 
> PS : même à 22€ .......


HAWX n'est pas encore un lock'nshoot car le lock'n shoot ça c'est pas nouveau ça existe depuis très longtemps (et de nombreux jeux sont sortit durant les années 90), sauf que ça a disparu pendant de longues années.

Parmi ces représentants on peut citer cyberia ou rebel assault.

Bon hawx est moins dirigste car o npeut voler un peu n'importe ou et on n'est pas sur un rail. Pour le reste ça y ressemble assez fortement

----------


## Olipro

Ouais bah Pluton au lieu de faire ton malin, vas donc te perdre dans les égous de Forum City  ::P: 

Parce qu'à coté de ça, les égous de Swat3 c'est un long couloir tout droit.

----------


## Pluton

> Ouais bah Pluton au lieu de faire ton malin, vas donc te perdre dans les égous de Forum City


Justement, installation du patch en cour  :Bave: 
Par contre j'ai qu'une heure pour en profiter après... ::|: 

Sinon, pour les problèmes de vitesse, j'ai résolu ça en mettant tout à bloc dans les Catalyst ATI.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> HAWX n'est pas encore un lock'nshoot car le lock'n shoot ça c'est pas nouveau ça existe depuis très longtemps (et de nombreux jeux sont sortit durant les années 90), sauf que ça a disparu pendant de longues années.
> 
> Parmi ces représentants on peut citer cyberia ou rebel assault.
> 
> Bon hawx est moins dirigste car o npeut voler un peu n'importe ou et on n'est pas sur un rail. Pour le reste ça y ressemble assez fortement


Ouais mais non. H.A.W.X est super dirigiste justement, parce qu'on ne peut pas sortir de la zone de combat. Si tu sors c'est Game over. Tout comme l'aspect réalité virtuelle juste pour dire, oh, tiens, ici y a un champ EMP et qu'il faut donc voler au ras du sol.

Alors qu'avec Ace Combat 6, dans le même genre de mission, on a aucun repère à part les explosions des DCA. Du coup, tu testes voir si tu peux quand même monter en altitude et tu te rends compte que finalement c'est une mauvaise idée tellement tu te fait locker et te fait canarder par la DCA.

Bref, HAWX est trop dirigiste quand même.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Qui a dit que la old gen était morte?

----------


## M.Rick75

...Où l'on peut voir Lara respirer à pleins poumons le bon air de la montagne.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Qui a dit que la old gen était morte?


Parce qu'il y a eu de la next Gen ? :troll:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/3856dc7...a-d81723f4a934
> Qui a dit que la old gen était morte?


_"Anniversary ! Mon préferé"_ :apéricube:  :^_^:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> _"Anniversary ! Mon préferé"_ :apéricube:


Sachant que ce week, le jeu était vendu 5 € TTC !!

----------


## Micerider

> Sachant que ce week, le jeu était vendu 5 € TTC !!


 Et moi qui était désenchanté de Lara depuis le 3eme épisode (bon Legend était pas trop mauvais) : je me suis commandé Anniversary à 5 euros via Steam et Underworld à 19.49 Euros sur 360 avec Play.com (Vu les offres, difficille de refuser).

Lara? Il y aurait-il à nouveau quelquechose entre nous?  ::P:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Sachant que ce week, le jeu était vendu 5 € TTC !!


C'est pas moi que tu dégouteras, je ne suis pas un matérialiste esclave du système de consommation de masse.  :B): 

Et en plus je l'ai déjà finis.


Tiens et puis je viens de finir _Bionic Commando Rearmed_.









Ce jeu est une merveille !  ::wub:: 

Et maintenant le mode super hard m'ouvre ses portes.  :tired:

----------


## Sylvine

> Sachant que ce week, le jeu était vendu 5 € TTC !!


 Je suis un peu deg, j'ai essayé de la prendre hier, la promo semblait encire être encore valide.
Steam s'est mis à chier dans la colle, du coup j'ai pas pu le prendre...  ::|:

----------


## Thomasorus

C'est quoi ces dialogues de gros malade ?!!  ::O:  ::O: 

En plus on dirait que c'est Shinkiro qui a fait le design, j'adore ! ::wub::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> C'est quoi ces dialogues de gros malade ?!! 
> 
> En plus on dirait que c'est Shinkiro qui a fait le design, j'adore !


Faudrait créer un site Nanarland pour jeux vidéo... On aura une encyclopédie des jeux nippons au moins.

----------


## Ogib

Petit délire avec le garry'mod que je viens d'acheter :

----------


## ikarad

un petit jeux culte que je suis en train de refaire. Je pense que mettre le titre du jeu serait une offense pour tout bon joueur qui se respecte.

----------


## Pluton

> un petit jeux culte que je suis en train de refaire. Je pense que mettre le titre du jeu serait une offense pour tout bon joueur qui se respecte.
> http://nsa06.casimages.com/img/2009/...2550451301.jpg


Jazz Jackrabbit 2 !  ::wub::   :Bave:

----------


## ikarad

> Jazz Jackrabbit 2 !


 yes, il est vraiment génial.

Un jazz jack rabbit 3 serait un rêve. Si EPIC pouvait m'entendre car au lieu de sortir des jeux moyens (gear of war) ils feraient bien de se remettre à des genres ou ils excellaient.

d'EPIC je n'attends que 3 choses: 1) un fps du niveau d'unreal 1 ne serait ce que pour l'ambiance
2) un jeux de combat du niveau de leur épique one must fall 2097
3) un jeux de plateforme du niveau de jazz jack rabbit

----------


## Halpern

Epic, c'est pas ceux qui ont juré de ne plus rien produire de sérieux pour PC à cause du piratage ?

----------


## ikarad

> Epic, c'est pas ceux qui ont juré de ne plus rien produire de sérieux pour PC à cause du piratage ?


 si mais ça fait déjà 10 ans (depuis unreal 1 et UT 1 en fait) qu'ils ne produisent plus rien sur pc à part 3 fois le même jeux (UT2003, UT2004 et UT3).

EPIC dans les années 90 ce sont des dizaines de jeux dans de multiples genres variés. Concernant les années 2000, si on excepte l'adaptation d'un jeux console (gear of war) ce ne sont que 3 suites d'un même jeux dans le même genre (le fps). Bref EPIC n'est plus q'un développeur de moteur 3d avant tout (ça rapporte beaucoup plus).

----------


## Drakkoone

'Tain, tu viens de me faire réaliser que le Epic de Unreal, c'est les même que le Epic de mon enfance. Ch'uis a la masse....

----------


## Dark Fread

> Petit délire avec le garry'mod que je viens d'acheter :
> 
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/screensh...8574a5f9c8.jpg


Ah ah ah, ignoble  :^_^:

----------


## Belkanell

Quelques images de mon trial sous Lord of the Ring Online

----------


## Nelfe

LotRO c'est le bien.
Tu verras après, la Comté, le Pays de Bree ou la seconde zone des elfes (celle après la zone de départ)  ::love::

----------


## kayl257

En tout cas, c'est joli.

----------


## Nelfe

Et c'est rien comparé à certaines zones. Rien que pour la balade ce jeu vaut le coup.

Et la fête de la bière dans la Comté, énirme  :Bave:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> un petit jeux culte que je suis en train de refaire. Je pense que mettre le titre du jeu serait une offense pour tout bon joueur qui se respecte.
> http://nsa06.casimages.com/img/2009/...2550451301.jpg


Oh purée combien de temps j'ai passé en coop avec mon cousin la dessus...  ::wub::

----------


## Olipro

Painkiller overdose est bien lolant comme jeu, meme si un peu cher pour un bon mod.
Ci dessous, le niveau riot, dans lequel des CRS se battent contre des racailles à capuche armés de bombe à tag.
Et encore plus en dessous, mon arbalette avec ses 3 grenades à fragmentation prête à faire feu dans le tas.

----------


## Jean Pale

Il faut des gens en multi sur ce jeu.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Il faut des gens en multi sur ce jeu.


Bha oui mais les gens ont bon goût  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Lezardo

> Quelques images de mon trial sous Lord of the Ring Online
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0b4...10d985bad7.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/762...7ac1c0b7e6.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a20...5ccb9b6a7a.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/abc...4a2100b4a6.jpg


Ah oui c'est beau quand même, après une essai désastreux d'AOC ce soir je vais faire un tour sur LOTRO, y a encore du canards qui joue régulièrement a ce jeu ?

----------


## Olipro

Je m'occupe du barbecue

----------


## Morgoth

> Bha oui mais les gens ont bon goût .


  Dans ce cas, les serveurs devraient donc être remplis.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Je m'occupe du barbecue
> http://uppix.net/f/6/1/659b92f4fee42...db2fbba2tt.jpg



What the... Un griffemort ?  ::huh::

----------


## Jean Pale

> Dans ce cas, les serveurs devraient donc être remplis.


Ba ouais mais les gens ont de sales goûts  ::ninja::

----------


## Nelfe

> Ah oui c'est beau quand même, après une essai désastreux d'AOC ce soir je vais faire un tour sur LOTRO, y a encore du canards qui joue régulièrement a ce jeu ?


Non mais ça me tente de revenir  ::sad::

----------


## Jean Pale

Le MMO payant, c'est un DLC géant.

----------


## ikarad

> C'est affreux, j'ai le blase qui me démange
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/337...9-342555e07480
> 
> J'aime ce genre de panorama .....c'est grave docteur ? 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4e6...a-0170783fbb04
> 
> Surtout ne pas freiner...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c1c...0-dfb4c9a17cc8
> 
> ...


ce jeux utilise juste un nom d'une série qui a eu un rejeton culte et mythique (celui fait par Mr Raynal) pour un jeux qui n'a rien à voir avec le nom d'origine et qu ien plus est peu convaincant.

----------


## Darkath

> Le MMO payant, c'est un DLC géant


j'aurais bien tenté un "et ta mère, elle est payante ?" mais je me suis rendu compte que ça sonnait bizarrement  ::rolleyes:: 

pour dissiper toute idée fausse, pour un MMO tu paye 13€ pour un mois de jeu (en moyenne) pour un DLC tu paye 10€ pour 1 heure de jeu  :haha:

----------


## Jean Pale

Oui, d'où le mot *géant*.

----------


## Olipro

> What the... Un griffemort ?


Bah oui ...
Et un coriace en plus  ::(: 
J'ai du lui lacher des flammes en continu sur une centaine de mètres et il m'a pratiquement déchiqueté les deux bras et les deux jambes.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> What the... Un griffemort ?


Un griffe mort dans oblivion ? C'est un mod ?

----------


## le faucheur

> Ah oui c'est beau quand même, après une essai désastreux d'AOC ce soir je vais faire un tour sur LOTRO, y a encore du canards qui joue régulièrement a ce jeu ?


Viens plutôt jouer a un vrai mmo avec du poil sous les bras, Eve online pour ne pas le citer.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Bah oui ...
> Et un coriace en plus 
> J'ai du lui lacher des flammes en continu sur une centaine de mètres et il m'a pratiquement déchiqueté les deux bras et les deux jambes.


Roh ca va , je reconnais le coin , c'est au tout début , il a pas beaucoup de vie.
Va donc ta battre contre la niche au nord-est et la on va rigoler  ::(:

----------


## RUPPY

> Envoyé par *RUPPY*  
> _C'est affreux, j'ai le blase qui me démange
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/337...9-342555e07480
> 
> J'aime ce genre de panorama .....c'est grave docteur ? 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4e6...a-0170783fbb04
> 
> Surtout ne pas freiner...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c1c...0-dfb4c9a17cc8
> ...








> ce jeux utilise juste un nom d'une série qui a eu un rejeton culte et mythique (celui fait par Mr Raynal) pour un jeux qui n'a rien à voir avec le nom d'origine et qu ien plus est peu convaincant.


Je ne suis absolument pas d'accord : hormis une maniabilté inutilement compliquée (j'ai directement joué au pad) mais à laquelle je me suis fait au bout de 5 ou 6 heures de jeu (tout de même) , le reste du jeu est vraiment excellent : les graphismes sont à mon sens plus que correctes, la liberté d'exploration trés agréable, des situations sans cesse renouvelés,une mise en scéne digne des meilleurs films "catastrophe" et pleins de bonnes idées comme on aimerai en trouver plus souvent dans des jeux 'PC". Les combinaisons d'objets apportent vraiment des style de jeu différents (même si certaines combinaisons sont plus efficaces que d'autres...parfois, faut improviser avec les objets disponibles)....bref, pour moi, c'est un excellent survival...bien meilleur que les deux derniers SIlent Hill ou autres Obscure 2 (à 2 francs ?)

Aprés, je suis d'accord que ce jeu n'a plus vraiment l'esprit de son illustre ainé (hormis le nom) mais j'ai vrai du mal à saisir le flop de ce titre...d'ailleurs, les joueurs consoles next-gen devrait s'estimer heureux d'avoir un tel titre dans leur logithèque (mature, intelligent et qui ne prend pas le joueurs pour un atardé)

Oui, j'ai été séduit par ce jeu \o/ ....mais mon jugement n'est pas altéré

----------


## Olipro

> Roh ca va , je reconnais le coin , c'est au tout début , il a pas beaucoup de vie.
> Va donc ta battre contre la niche au nord-est et la on va rigoler


Hein ?
Mais je SUIS au Nord-Est là justement  ::o:

----------


## ikarad

> Aprés, je suis d'accord que ce jeu n'a plus vraiment l'esprit de son illustre ainé (hormis le nom) mais j'ai vrai du mal à saisir le flop de ce titre...d'ailleurs, les joueurs consoles next-gen devrait s'estimer heureux d'avoir un tel titre dans leur logithèque (mature, intelligent et qui ne prend pas le joueurs pour un atardé


C'est bien l àqu'est le problème. quand on utilise un nom aussi renomée, le minimum est de respecter l'esprit de la série or ici il a été bafoué voir violé sans vergogne.

L'esprit de prince of persia n'existe plus sans parler des dialogues pour djeunzs, de l'absence de difficulté (ne pas pouvoir mourir dans un prince c'est antinomyque au maximum)

Bref ce prince of persia est une honte pour la série et s'il n'a aps marché ça prouve au moins que pour une fois, on n'a aps arnaqué les joueurs si facilement.




> une mise en scéne digne des meilleurs films "catastrophe"


et en quoi prince of persia est un film catastrophe. Comparer prince à celà c'est ne pas avoir compris l'essence même de la série.





> les graphismes sont à mon sens plus que correctes


les graphismes font plus penser au monde de bisounours qu'au monde des milles et une nuit vu par le créateur de la série

Qu'il t'ais plus, tant mieux pour toi mais en tant que prince of persia c'est comme fallout 3 pour fallout, c'est du très mauvais!!!!

ils ont VIOLE prince of persia une fois. J'espère que ce sera la dernière surtout que c'est une des rares séries de jeux de plateforme encore en vie. (UBI n'en est pas à son coup d'essai après les viols collectifs des ghost recon et rainbow six réunis)

----------


## kayl257

Pourquoi tu parles de Pop alors que ce sont des images d'Alone in the Dark?

Et sinon sur le dernier Pop, tu parles de l'absence de difficulté et de l'impossibilité de mourrir.
Ca n'a vraiment rien avoir.
Le jeu est simple, c'est là le pb.
Qu'il n'y ai pas de game over, au pire ça évite de se taper des loadings a recharger une partie... mais ça n'a aucun rapport avec la difficulté du jeu.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Hein ?
> Mais je SUIS au Nord-Est là justement


Ha oui , c'est possible , ces saloperies ca spawn un peu partout.
Maintenant moi je parlais de la ville fortifié abandonnée.
Elle est pleine de Deathclaws , y'en a meme plus que dans la cave  ::|:

----------


## Olipro

> Ha oui , c'est possible , ces saloperies ca spawn un peu partout.
> Maintenant moi je parlais de la ville fortifié abandonnée.
> Elle est pleine de Deathclaws , y'en a meme plus que dans la cave


aaaah oui  ::wub:: 
j'ai adoré cet endroit.
J'ai fait un This is sparta de fou avec ma minigun dans une rue contre 5 griffemorts et un assaut de l'enclave là bas  ::wub:: 
La rue était jonchée de morts.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Tin il est quand même vachement beau LOTR :mecquiarrive10ansplustard:

----------


## RUPPY

> C'est bien l àqu'est le problème. quand on utilise un nom aussi renomée, le minimum est de respecter l'esprit de la série or ici il a été bafoué voir violé sans vergogne.
> 
> L'esprit de prince of persia n'existe plus sans parler des dialogues pour djeunzs, de l'absence de difficulté (ne pas pouvoir mourir dans un prince c'est antinomyque au maximum)
> 
> Bref ce prince of persia est une honte pour la série et s'il n'a aps marché ça prouve au moins que pour une fois, on n'a aps arnaqué les joueurs si facilement.
> 
> 
> 
> et en quoi prince of persia est un film catastrophe. Comparer prince à celà c'est ne pas avoir compris l'essence même de la série.
> ...


Il s'agit d'Alone in the Dark les screens que j'ai posté  ::O: ....pas de cette daubasse de Pop4....t'as fumé de l'oeuf ?  :tired: 

 :^_^:

----------


## Jean Pale

A peu de choses près, j'aurais pu faire un remake de destination finale !


Allez !
 

Wait, what ?  ::huh:: 


Strike !  :^_^:

----------


## pigeon_vole

Un peut d'Hyboria

----------


## RUPPY

> Un peut d'Hyboria 
> 
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/screensh...b9e957b482.jpg


Il est vraiment beau ce jeu.... le trial m'a bien plu dommage que je n'ai pas plus de temps à consacrer aux jeux vidéos..... car en solo, j'ai tout de même bien morfler....faut grouper pour s'en sortir peinard ::sad:: ... le principe même du MMORPG vous me direz  :^_^:

----------


## Jean Pale

Une envie me prend de me faire un NecrovisioN. Je finis un niveau cool, je débloque un nouveau défi, voyons la récompense....




> Nouveau sort pour le gant d'ombre.


 ::o:  Faut faire quoi faut faire quoi §§  :Bave: 



HAN  ::sad::  Echap, Quitter.

 :Emo:

----------


## Dolcinni

Le fameux Cow Level de Diablo 2 en coop.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Bionic Commando rearmed... ce jeu est une merveille ! 
>  Et maintenant le mode super hard m'ouvre ses portes.


 Puisque tu en parles, on peut le trouver où hormis en version tipiak (et ça vient d'où cette expression)?

----------


## bixente

> Puisque tu en parles, on peut le trouver où hormis en version tipiak (et ça vient d'où cette expression)?




"Y ont pris not recette !!!"

"Pirates !!!!"

----------


## Shapa

> Puisque tu en parles, on peut le trouver où hormis en version tipiak (et ça vient d'où cette expression)?


Par exemple

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Puisque tu en parles, on peut le trouver où hormis en version tipiak (et ça vient d'où cette expression)?


-Capcom US
-Direct2Drive

C'est vrai qu'il faut en vouloir pour le trouver celui la  ::wacko::

----------


## ikarad

> Il s'agit d'Alone in the Dark les screens que j'ai posté ....pas de cette daubasse de Pop4....t'as fumé de l'oeuf ?


 je sais pas ::rolleyes::  Désolé!!!!!!!
mais bon le dernier alone est comme le dernier prince of persia, des jeux qui font honte à la série

----------


## Crusader



----------


## Aghora

Y a pas mal de transfuge du QG ici  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## La Mimolette

Hi!
Voici quelques petites vignettes de choses bien sympas qui me sont arrivées dans Empire Total War.


Spoke et le capitaine Kirk ont été capturés...


La Reine de l'Empire Autrichien est dorénavant Lesbienne. Chaque années à Prague nous célébrerons une fête pour cette communauté!  ::): 


Pauvre Danois... Tu venais de perdre 5 potes dans l'échauffouré.

----------


## RUPPY

> je sais pas Désolé!!!!!!!
> mais bon le dernier alone est comme le dernier prince of persia, des jeux qui font honte à la série


Nop, pour moi, Alone est un bon jeu et Pop4 une bouse...question de goût  ::|:

----------


## Olipro

N'insulte pas comme ça Sands of time !!  ::siffle::

----------


## TehHolyOne

Enchaîné jusqu'à la moitié du jeu (donc moitié du second tiers) avec Kr3v  ::love::

----------


## RUPPY

> N'insulte pas comme ça Sands of time !!


Scousy.... c'est vrai que SoT est le quatrième volet de la série si l'on compte Pop3D en 3 et Shadow of the flame en 2....m'enfin, on s'est compris  ::P:

----------


## Olipro

> Scousy.... c'est vrai que SoT est le quatrième volet de la série si l'on compte Pop3D en 3 et Shadow of the flame en 2....m'enfin, on s'est compris


Oui t'inquiète je charriais.
C'est que je fais la guerre à tous ceux qui considèrent prince 4 comme le premier prince. :vieux geek:

----------


## Silver

Quelques images de Darkfall Online, pour le moment je solote un peu histoire d'explorer, mais bientôt j'espère participer à de bonnes batailles de clans.  :B):

----------


## Sylvine

On dirait 300 la dernière image.


C'est aussi moche du moins.  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Darkath

Un squelette qui saute dans un jeu, c'est quand même pas banal  ::P:

----------


## Olipro

Chuis pas d'accord !! Y a un squelette qui saute dans le niveau 2 de la grotte de prince 2 !!
:très vieux geek:

----------


## Darkath

c'est bien ce que je dit c'est pas banal !

----------


## elpaulo

> Quelques images de Darkfall Online, pour le moment je solote un peu histoire d'explorer, mais bientôt j'espère participer à de bonnes batailles de clans. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9cc...b4b6967b21.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8b5...78e3b06659.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e71...8a2f8ad088.jpg


La derniere on dirait un squelette de serious sam, mais le tout globalement plus moche.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> C'est bien l àqu'est le problème. quand on utilise un nom aussi renomée, le minimum est de respecter l'esprit de la série or ici il a été bafoué voir violé sans vergogne.


Ouais enfin, la licence est baffouée pour beaucoup de joueurs depuis le troisième épisode, alors un peu plus un peu moins...

Sans être le meilleur de la série je dirais que c'est le moins pire. Et puis, entre Silent Hill tout caca et Resident Evil qui se transforme en Gears Of War Zombie Edition, il devient un très sympathique survival, malheureusement gâché par pas mal de défauts rageants.

Et puis Prince of Persia 7 ('me f'rai pas engueuler par Olipro comm' çà) est très bien. Si si, c'est mon p'tit neveu qui me l'a dit.

----------


## Anonyme871

La mission : s'infiltrer dans une clinique de désintox, retrouvé un agent infiltré et éliminer la cible. 



Je suis médecin ! Ses vaccins ne sont pas à jour 



Le roi de la furtivité  ::siffle:: 



Contact avec l'agent. Ho mon dieu ! Un rouquin !!!



Le sport, ça vous gagne ! 



L'abus d'alcool est dangereu pour la santé

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Comment j'attends trop un nouvel épisode de Hitman !  ::XD::

----------


## Jean Pale

Je n'ai pas trop aimé cette mission, je sais pas pourquoi...

----------


## Jean Pale

Petite session FlatOut avec les coin².

C'est les vacances, et Freudeu le conducteur de bus scolaire part avec son véhicule de fonction faire du stock car :

  

Changement d'arène, ça va chier avec la crash alley !

   

Photo de famille :

----------


## Killy

Ouais, je m'éclate  ::wub::

----------


## Froyok

> Un griffe mort dans oblivion ? C'est un mod ?


Rooh l'ot hé, c flout troa ça...  :B):

----------


## bixente

J'ai pas pu m'en empêcher, désolé :Denisot  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## Nelfe

Zoey dans Crisis ?  ::mellow::

----------


## Pluton

> J'ai pas pu m'en empêcher, désolé :Denisot .


Bof, j'ai fait bien pire...




:mauvaisgoûtotal:

Pardon aux familles, toussa...

----------


## Theor

Mon dieu !  ::O:

----------


## Nelfe

Mater le cul de Zoey, qui ne le fait pas ?

----------


## kayl257

Ca dépend de la "period"  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme871

Les screens de Pluton sont encore mieux  :Bave:   :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## Steack

Bande de pervert/fétichiste/SM et j'en passe  :nawak: 

PS: Moi je la matte pas Zoey, je la soigne  ::ninja::

----------


## Jean Pale

Pluton aussi, à sa façon.

----------


## bixente

Je propose la création d'un topic unique sur les fesses d'héroines de jeux vidéos, autant assumer nos penchants pervers jusqu'au bout... 

Et avec des screens, oui plein, oui... ::O:

----------


## Steack

Et en groupe Fesse-Bouque tant que t'y est  ::ninja::

----------


## Morgoth

> Je propose la création d'un topic unique sur les fesses d'héroines de jeux vidéos, autant assumer nos penchants pervers jusqu'au bout... 
> 
> Et avec des screens, oui plein, oui...


Faut demander au destructeur de métal.

----------


## Jean Pale

On a dit topic, pas encyclopédie.

----------


## francou008

Mount&Blade :





Dieu du stade champ de bataille.  :Cigare:

----------


## Sylvine

Genre l'autre il mode son M&B et il tourne à plus de 90 fps.

:mec-qui-joue-sur-un-ordi-portable:

----------


## Raton

> Bof, j'ai fait bien pire...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ea4...7fd2a72bd7.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f53...601560d547.jpg
> 
> :mauvaisgoûtotal:
> 
> Pardon aux familles, toussa...


Mon héro  ::happy2::

----------


## Lezardo

> Mon héro



Mon psychopathe en puissance oui  :tired:

----------


## Darkath

Starship troopers :D

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Ouais j'ai adoré le design bien brute des armures , bien que les petites icônes en 3D soient pas vraiment a mon gout.
En tout cas , c'est un bon jeu.

----------


## Sylvine

Tain, et après on dit que Halo est fluo!

----------


## Shutan

et ben correctement moddé, il a de la gueule en fait...

----------


## kayl257

> et ben correctement moddé, il a de la gueule en fait...


Juste le patch ou d'autres mods?

----------


## Shutan

> Juste le patch ou d'autres mods?


patch + pack de textures d'albert 2.0 + enb series
l'image est un peu sombre avec l'enb, mais ça rajoute à l'ambiance... par contre comme il n'y a pas vraiment d'éclairage dynamique sur pc, la lampe n'éclaire quasiment rien...
oh, et le jpeg a un peu dégradé la qualité de l'image, c'est antialiasé normalement...

----------


## Hamtarotaro

Faut donner un lien c'est plus sympa  ::P: .

----------


## Anonyme871

J'en profite pour poster quelques photos de Anno 1701 que je viens juste d'acheter. J'avais un peu tâter du premier épisode (1602) sans vraiment accrocher mais le portage sur DS (très réussit) m'a convaincu de  m'y remettre.

----------


## Hellzed

Retour sur GRID,vraiment sympa au volant

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Un des soucis d'Anno 1701 , c'est vraiment la tres grande rigidité de l'évolution.
Le nombre planché de citoyens (ou autre) pour débloquer des batiments n'autorise AUCUNE erreurs.
D'un autre coté , cette rigidité permet a l'économie d'etre vraiment au centre , mais c'est dommage de refaire la meme partie ou presque a chaque fois.
Sinon pour tout le reste , il est excellent.

----------


## Tien 12

> J'en profite pour poster quelques photos de Anno 1701 que je viens juste d'acheter. J'avais un peu tâter du premier épisode (1602) sans vraiment accrocher mais le portage *sur DS* (très réussit) m'a convaincu de  m'y remettre. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ed8...86a8d03029.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/160...ce8e067736.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/08d...a230d90f0b.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a7c...792934b455.jpg
> ...


T'as une DS overclocké pour afficher çà  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme871

> T'as une DS overclocké pour afficher çà


T'as vu ?  ::):  
Bon, je voulais dire "j'ai acheté le jeu sur DS du coup j'ai eu envis de m'y remettre sur PC".  :^_^:

----------


## Marty

Je me suis fais quelques batailles aléatoires sur Castle Strike (2004) et ca faisait longtemps. Ce jeu a des aspects sympa mais d'autres qui le flinguent complétement.


Mon village.


L'entrée de mon château.


Près à partir au combat !


RAS sir !

----------


## Ash_Crow

C'est quoi ce jeu ? Jamais entendu parler...

----------


## Dark Fread

> J'en profite pour poster quelques photos de Anno 1701 que je viens juste d'acheter. J'avais un peu tâter du premier épisode (1602) sans vraiment accrocher mais le portage sur DS (très réussit) m'a convaincu de  m'y remettre. 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8f6...1ff70edc0d.jpg


La flotte  :Bave:  


J'ai enfin réussi à finir Oblivion. Ce fut chiant à un moment, tellement que j'ai arrêté pendant quelques mois. Au final, c'est certes bien moins riche et plus convenu que Morrowind, mais environ cent fois mieux que Fallout 3. Sauf pour l'interface de chie et les têtes d'abrutis. Et la moitié de mon armure Deadrique lootée sur des bandits... Mais Fallout 3 m'a prouvé que sans auto-levelling, on pouvait faire pire qu'avec. 
En fait, je trouve qu'il reste encore vraiment beau. 
Mais bon j'avoue, dés qu'on me montre des grands espaces, j'adore.
Petits souvenirs photos, AA4x + bloom. (Aucun mod graphique... Ah si, à 80h de jeu j'ai foutu Tamriel NPC Revamped parce que je supportais plus les faces de glands. D'ailleurs au départ c'est pour ça que j'ai choisi un Argonien)

http://tof.canardpc.com/show/f9237c1...2b535f5ce.html
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/fde9c19...e02fc3ec3.html
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/97c6fce...f301fb8aa.html
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/46f0892...548f7dfec.html
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/e7dcec0...cbabc4c5c.html
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/5006f54...5b679b4b4.html
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/6d27c44...7bf7532e2.html
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/7ae7cbf...324471e45.html
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/79f2a4c...bf50f6e7c.html
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/c2980e6...044ef1410.html
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/fb50dd7...134098cf4.html
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/8fa9961...2696f71a2.html
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/7a30c68...2c8f9451c.html
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/231c761...0968ad45d.html
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/94662d0...1e6504f2f.html
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/552f823...1c33f4a8f.html
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/469514a...6e61f4111.html
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/81c7d9e...ff6a19f06.html
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/afd4cac...2c05db395.html
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/d65ea16...21544153b.html
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/6e6cae0...be51d29f1.html
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/5b3fd2d...325015c62.html
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/6759ad5...16bfde75d.html
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/9c30a21...600ab8169.html
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/3cf7502...ae52b8c05.html
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/1c6e4cf...23cbbcda6.html
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/b476919...0f7fda94e.html
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/8e28fe8...75eddead1.html
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/8791f7e...b45f8ddc1.html
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/d891404...5f6cbf33e.html (uhuhu)

----------


## Graine

> J'en profite pour poster quelques photos de Anno 1701 que je viens juste d'acheter. J'avais un peu tâter du premier épisode (1602) sans vraiment accrocher mais le portage sur DS (très réussit) m'a convaincu de m'y remettre. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ed8...86a8d03029.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/160...ce8e067736.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/08d...a230d90f0b.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a7c...792934b455.jpg
> ...


Ca fait un peu disneyland je trouve leur parti pris graphique.
J'ai toujours 1503 Gold en rayon toujours pas eu le temps d'installer.

----------


## Olipro

pour ceux qui résisteraient encore

----------


## Marty

> C'est quoi ce jeu ? Jamais entendu parler...


Un STR médiéval de 2004 qui avait été plutôt bien accueillit par les critiques (7/10 dans CPC je crois par exemple) mais beaucoup moins bien par les joueurs.

Etant fan de l'époque médiévale, j'arrive à fermer les yeux sur les aspects négatifs du jeu (interface travaillée mais qui reste mal fichu sur certains points, IA bizarre, maniabilité des batailles difficiles (je suis obligé d'y aller à grand coup de pause, ca casse le rythme pour ce type de STR...) et la caméra franchement mal fichue). Par contre, l'idée du chateau et du village est excellente je trouve, les unités sympathiques et la campagne offre des moments sympas.

@Olipro : HAHA, comment tu t'es fais latter la gueule durant la bataille. C'est ca de charger comme un bourrin sans réfléchir :chevaleriefrançaise:

----------


## Olipro

Ouais j'adore la premiere phase des batailles qui sont la charge de la cavalerie lourde des deux cotés. On fait une joute gratuite avant que ça commence.  ::): 
Et là j'ai du me faire transpercer les boyaux par une lance.
Juste une égratinure ...

----------


## Canard WC

> J'en profite pour poster quelques photos de Anno 1701 que je viens juste d'acheter. J'avais un peu tâter du premier épisode (1602) sans vraiment accrocher mais le portage sur DS (très réussit) m'a convaincu de  m'y remettre. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ed8...86a8d03029.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/160...ce8e067736.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/08d...a230d90f0b.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a7c...792934b455.jpg
> ...


Les graphismes déchirent leur races, jamais vu jusqu'alors une telle qualité sur un jeu DS !!
Je veux !
 ::wub::

----------


## Olipro

non mais sur DS ça ressemble à 
t'as cracké papy là tu peux pas test

Ce qui est marrant, c'est qu'il est immonde comparé à anno 1503 alors que les deux sont en 2D et que l'un des deux utilise des technologies anciennes et reculées.

----------


## byte_a_dudule

2 écrans = 2 fois plus moches = 2 yeux explosés

----------


## Donnerstag

La méthode Khergit.

----------


## Marty

Toujours sur Castle Strike en jouant SERG(e) :



Début de partie : il faut faire les fondations de sa première enceinte pour placer correctement ses bâtiments du château ! Pour faire les plans, c'est très simple avec le système du jeu.



Quand on a assez de ressource, on peu ériger les plans construits (instantané) !



On fait une entrée plus sécurisante (faudra ajouter aux portes de quoi balancer de la pois brulante et ca sera sympathique)



Le village se développe. La taverne vient d'être fini.



Il ne fallait pas venir frapper à ma porte...La pois s'est renversée...



Maintenant je suis énervé, je pars à la conquête du château adverse !



A l'assaut !!!! (ce fut un désastre)



Tout ça à cause de ces chiens d'archers anglais avec leurs arc long de chie !!! Heureusement les renforts arrivent...mais...j'ai plus de place dans ce post.

Un truc que j'aime bien aussi, c'est l'évolution graphique des soldats (différentes pour chaque nation) :
Stade paysan
Stade soldat (+ amélioration de l'arme)
Stade gros casque
Stade boite de conserve

----------


## Tien 12

J'aurais plutôt dit la 3ème pour la boite de conserve.

----------


## Marty

Les renforts !




Le trébuchet sera utile pour percer leurs murailles, la preuve :



Mes arquebusiers, prêt à l'assaut en compagnie des arbalétriers lourds et de l'infanterie :





VICTOIRE, le chateau est entre nos mains !



Et le village anglois brulent...mouahahahahaah

----------


## zwzsg

> http://tof.canardpc.com/show/9c30a21...600ab8169.html


Il manque un poly entre la 17ème et la 18ème arche.

----------


## Anonyme871

> non mais sur DS ça ressemble à http://cfs3.tistory.com/upload_contr...NoLzAvNTQuanBn
> t'as cracké papy là tu peux pas test
> 
> Ce qui est marrant, c'est qu'il est* immonde* comparé à anno 1503 alors que les deux sont en 2D et que l'un des deux utilise des technologies anciennes et reculées.


T'es méchant là. Il est plutôt mignon et le gameplay (bien qu'épuré et s'essoufflant un peu vite) et bluffant pour un jeu console. Jamais vu un jeu de gestion console réussi (sauf simcity sur Snes  :tired: ). Mais heureusement qu'il y a une campagne car en mode libre, le jeu ne durerai pas plus de 2h.
Et les images que je post proviennent bien de la version PC. 
Une nouvelle colonie en route tiens (j'ai peur de dépasser les 50h de jeu d'ici la fin de weekend  ::sad:: ):

----------


## Dark Fread

> Il manque un poly entre la 17ème et la 18ème arche.


Ah oui, exact. Le pont est mal raccordé à l'endroit où il bascule en mode "plus moche pour être affiché de loin".
T'arrête de m'embêter  :Emo:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Un truc que j'aime bien aussi, c'est l'évolution graphique des soldats (différentes pour chaque nation) :
> Stade paysan
> Stade soldat (+ amélioration de l'arme)
> Stade gros casque
> Stade boite de conserve


Pourquoi les costumes sont toujours du n'importe quoi dans les jeux se passant au Moyen-Âge ?
 ::sad::

----------


## Marty

> Pourquoi les costumes sont toujours du n'importe quoi dans les jeux se passant au Moyen-Âge ?


Ah ben ca, c'est une constante. Mise à part le premier type de soldat, c'est du n'importe quoi bling bling pour chaque nation. Et encore, il y a pire qu'eux (la baliste géante des anglais  ::wub:: ).

----------


## Ash_Crow

Nan mais c'est même pas le bling bling qui me gène, c'est la logique dévoyée qui pousse à coller un grand heaume (le genre de truc avec lequel tu vois rien, et tu respire mal) sur un piéton, ou mettre le gambison _par dessus_ le haubert de maille (histoire que ce dernier ne serve à rien...)

----------


## Nelfe

Le gambison au dessus du haubert de maille...

Mwokay  ::O:

----------


## Marty

> Nan mais c'est même pas le bling bling qui me gène, c'est la logique dévoyée qui pousse à coller un grand heaume (le genre de truc avec lequel tu vois rien, et tu respire mal) sur un piéton, ou mettre le gambison _par dessus_ le haubert de maille (histoire que ce dernier ne serve à rien...)


Héhé. Les piétons peuvent monter à cheval !  :;): 
Quand je vois des unités de ce type, je cherche même pas la logique de leurs accoutrements. (en plus, j'y connais presque rien  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Le gambison au dessus du haubert de maille...
> 
> Mwokay


Ben, c'est ce que je vois sur le second screen... Je peux me tromper hein ^^

----------


## Nelfe

Non je suis d'accord, ça a l'air d'être ça, et c'est aberrant ^^

----------


## byte_a_dudule

Lui manque une bière et le match de foot.

----------


## Jean Pale

J'aurais dit autre chose  ::siffle::

----------


## El_Mariachi²



----------


## theo_le_zombie

Hola quetal , c'est quoi ce style hombre ??

----------


## DarzgL

Obliivon + MMM :



Tout le monde se tape dessus mutuellement, c'est le gros bordel. Il y avait au moins une trentaine de mobs impliqués dans la baston, mais on les voit pas tous.

----------


## Nelfe

Il a pas mal l'autre, avec la douzaine de flèches dans le sternum ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je propose la création d'un topic unique sur les fesses d'héroines de jeux vidéos, autant assumer nos penchants pervers jusqu'au bout... 
> 
> Et avec des screens, oui plein, oui...


Y'aurait trop de Tomb Raider.

----------


## byte_a_dudule

J'ai chercher longtemps la tête du cheval.....

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Hola quetal , c'est quoi ce style hombre ??


Jme croyais presque à Cuba  :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme871

Je reviens à l'assaut avec mon jeu de kikoo  ::siffle:: 
Quelques heures de jeu après mon dernier screen...




Le Sénat, pour attirer les hommes de pouvoir 



Une vue générale de ma première colonie, après une dizaine d'heure de jeu



Le petit port de pêche commence à se transformer en véritable village, prochaine étape de la colonisation.



Et une dernière pour la route

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Il a pas mal l'autre, avec la douzaine de flèches dans le sternum ?


T'as jamais joué un perso dont les skills principaux sont genre tous les skills inutiles au combat (et accessoirement avec des minisjeux chiantissimes, genre speechcraft), et qui donc level sans être plus fort pour autant au combat, pendant que tout l'univers levelle autour de lui, *principalement* dans sa capacité au combat?
Si t'arrive à buter un pauvre loup à l'arc, l'animal ressemble à s'y méprendre à un porc-épic...

----------


## Nelfe

Non moi je joue toujours un guerrier : je tape d'abord et je discute après.

----------


## byte_a_dudule

> Non moi je joue toujours un guerrier : je tape d'abord et je discute après.



Çà c'est de la diplomatie !

----------


## DarzgL

> T'as jamais joué un perso dont les skills principaux sont genre tous les skills inutiles au combat (et accessoirement avec des minisjeux chiantissimes, genre speechcraft), et qui donc level sans être plus fort pour autant au combat, pendant que tout l'univers levelle autour de lui, *principalement* dans sa capacité au combat?
> Si t'arrive à buter un pauvre loup à l'arc, l'animal ressemble à s'y méprendre à un porc-épic...


Arrête, tu me rappelles mon bosmer assassin que j'ai eu le courage de monter jusqu'au niveau 30... Après j'ai supprimé la save  ::O:

----------


## Guybrush_SF

Sur un arbre perché :

----------


## RUPPY

Alone in the Dark

Viens prendre ta baffe...


Je suis l'homme qui tombe à pique...tralala lala . :Cigare: 


Tout le monde dit que que je ressemble à Patrick Swayze... c'est affreux


Age of conan

J'ai l'impression d'avoir oublié un truc....

----------


## Siona

> http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/7797/unebiere.png
> 
> 
> Lui manque une bière et le match de foot.


Et une bonne compression  ::O: .

----------


## Crusader

Objectif , briser l'encerclement de ces fourbes de rebelles et je les écraserai jusqu'au dernier.




Heureusement j'ai mes alliés indiens, ensemble nous écraserons les yankee.

----------


## Marty

:Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## Ataxia

Le nombre d'heure que j'ai passé sur ce jeu!  ::wub:: 
Ca et Pharaon, toute mon enfance... Je pouvais passer des heures à regarder les ouvriers empiler des blocs de marbre.

----------


## ikarad

*the king*

----------


## Anonyme871

Rha ouai Pharaon c'était troooooooooooop bien. J'ai pas trop joué à Zeus par contre, mais ma mère est fan (ok on s'en fou). Tiens faudra que je pense à lui piquer. 
Sinon j'ai commencé à construire mon palais, mais bordel qu'est ce que ça prend comme place.  ::O:

----------


## Boolay

Oh un multi à ducon !

----------


## Ataxia

J'ai trouvé Zeus moins "chiant" que Pharaon.

par exemple, la répartition des emplois est automatique, pas besoin que le recruteur passe devant des maisons. Ou encore, les maisons occupent la même superficie à tous les stades de leur évolution, on ne découvre pas après 15 niveaux qu'une maison ne peut plus évoluer à cause du manque de place.

Par contre, Zeus est moins "grandiose". On a globalement moins de maisons à construire, les monuments sont moins variés (là où dans pharaon il y a pleins de pyramides, temple solaire, etc) et moins grands, moins longs à construire. Les Dieux hostiles et les Dieux amicaux sont fixés au début du scénario, on se prend moins la tête à contenter tout le monde.
Après, il y a des nobles à gérer, des héros à faire venir, Zeus est vraiment à essayer.

----------


## J-D

Un aperçu d'une carte de Theatre of war 2 :Bave: .



Ike a dit: "_on prend et on tient_"



J'aurai ta peau, maudit canon de 50mm.

----------


## Marty

> Rha ouai Pharaon *c'était* troooooooooooop bien. J'ai pas trop joué à Zeus par contre, mais ma mère est fan (ok on s'en fou). Tiens faudra que je pense à lui piquer.


Pour "c'était" ? C'est toujours aussi bon !!!

Moi j'avais perdu mon CD (Zeus) lors d'un déménagement et la je suis retombé sur le jeu en occasion, ca m'a fait un truc et j'ai tout de suite installé la démo.  ::wub:: 
Je crois que je vais essayer d'aller l'acheter car j'arrive pas à le trouver neuf.

----------


## Crusader

> Un aperçu d'une carte de Theatre of war 2.


Magnifique, le jeu que j'attend le plus de l'année avec Arma II.  ::wub::

----------


## Aghora

Ca fait envie, c'est clair  :Bave: .

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Bon, ben je suis content de pas être le seul à avoir envie de jouer à ça.
En même temps, l'un a un Cruiser Tank Cusader comme avatar, l'autre une sniper sovietique :/
:panzerpassion88: :dédicaceàboulon:

----------


## Anonyme871

> Pour "c'était" ? C'est toujours aussi bon !!!


Ha mais sûrement, c'est juste que j'y joue plus.

Hop, deux screens de mon Palais terminé (un petit, faute de place). J'en est quand même bien sué pour pouvoir le construire. Affamer ses colons pour fournir ses aristo en produit de luxe, ça n'a pas de prix.  ::wub::

----------


## le faucheur

Arma 2 se fait attendre.

Mais j'avoue que les graphismes de Theatre of war 2 envoie ceux de Company of heroes six pieds sous terres.

----------


## Slayertom

Je vous encourage vivement a tester la démo de Theatre of war 2, ça m'a sacrement refroidit et maintenant je n'espère plus grand chose de ce jeux.

----------


## Aghora

Je précise que je n'ai pas joué au premier  ::ninja:: . Alors en fait ça m'a l'air d'être un STR à la Men Of War...ou pas.

----------


## Marty

> Mais j'avoue que les graphismes de Theatre of war 2 envoie ceux de Company of heroes six pieds sous terres.


C'est pas comme s'il avait 3 ans d'écart.

En tout cas, ceux de Theatre of War 2 sont très jolies.

----------


## Crusader

> Bon, ben je suis content de pas être le seul à avoir envie de jouer à ça.
> En même temps, l'un a un Cruiser Tank Cusader comme avatar, l'autre une sniper sovietique :/
> anzerpassion88: :dédicaceàboulon:


Monsieur est connaisseur. :B): 

Slayer, la première démo de Mow était pas terrible non plus, surtout que l'intéret de ToW se situe dans le multi.




> Je précise que je n'ai pas joué au premier . Alors en fait ça m'a l'air d'être un STR à la Men Of War...ou pas.


C'est plus proche d'un cm que d'un mow quand meme.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Mais j'avoue que les graphismes de Theatre of war 2 envoie ceux de Company of heroes six pieds sous terres.


Ah ? C'est marrant je pense exactement le contraire... Question de goût j'imagine.

----------


## Nelfe

A part le champ de vision qui est beaucoup plus large pour ToW 2, je trouve que les graphismes se valent.

----------


## Marty

> A part le champ de vision qui est beaucoup plus large pour ToW 2, je trouve que les graphismes se valent.


Ca fait une grosse différence je trouve et les graphismes me paraissent plus fin sur ToW2.

----------


## Nelfe

Pour la végétation oui, pour les unités la différence est infime. Bon il faut ajouter en effet que CoH ne date pas d'hier. Par contre pour le champ de vision c'est clair, ça joue beaucoup et y'a pas photo.

----------


## Keep

Vampire : The Masquerade Bloodlines

Première fois que je réussi à me faire cet enfoiré de loup-garou!

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Un illuminé de l'alcool contre un illuminé de Jizeuss
Dialogue de sourd entre les deux :
"Hey you , look at me ! I can heal you !"
"Yo fuck you ! I know your an alien !"
 ::XD::

----------


## Rikimaru

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a93...0c5875f733.jpg
> 
> Un illuminé de l'alcool contre un illuminé de Jizeuss
> Dialogue de sourd entre les deux :
> "Hey you , look at me ! I can heal you !"
> "Yo fuck you ! I know your an alien !"



mdr trop fort ! :^_^:  :^_^:

----------


## Jean Pale

We are fucking serious :


Don't cry or you'll die :


Quelles belles dents tu as :


Hey, bro :
  

Deux pauvres gardes qui ne seraient pas venus s'ils avaient su :

----------


## Ataxia

Chaos theory, le meilleur. ::P: 

Un vrai bonheur de se faufiler sans bruit, comme un félin, dans l'ombre.

----------


## Hellzed

Mais où est passé Convictions ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Mais où est passé Convictions ?


J'en parlais justement avec un pote ce matin  ::w00t:: . C'est vrai qu'on a plus grand chose comme nouvelles.

----------


## Aghora

> Chaos theory, le meilleur.
> 
> Un vrai bonheur de se faufiler sans bruit, comme un félin, dans l'ombre.


En plus c'est le niveau du cargo, la musique est sublime  ::wub:: .

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Mais où est passé Convictions ?


J'opterais pour le syndrôme HL1 ("fais voir à quoi ça ressemble... putain mais c'est de la merde !!! C'est la fête du slip ou quoi connard ? Bazarde-moi tout çà et recommence tout from scratch dare dare si tu veux pas avoir à faire à moi... connard!!!").

Reprise du dev à zéro avec développement sur la nouvelle mouture du moteur d'Assassin's Creed, toussa... mais j'ai surtout l'impression que la franchise Splinter Cell n'est plus dans les priorités d'Ubiprout. Curieux, j'ai toujours cru qu'elle avait un nombre impressionnant de fans.

----------


## Hellzed

Je viens de faire une vidéo abordant le cas Ubi,elle est en cours d'upload.  ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ubi ? Le jeu sur CPC ?

Edit: Mince je n'arrive pas à remettre la main sur des screens d'Ubi... J'y jouai à l'époque avec Alien, Bombjack, Thanatos, Saboteur et le Nécromancien...

----------


## Ataxia

> En plus c'est le niveau du cargo, la musique est sublime .



La BO de Chaos Theory avait été composée par un grand nom de la musique électronique je crois, non? Enfin, c'est pas mon genre de prédilection.

J'ai pas essayé Double Agent, il vaut le coup selon vous?
Quant à conviction, il y avait vaguement eu une vidéo de gameplay, mais silence radio depuis pas mal de temps. J'espère qu'ubi ne va pas se planter, parce qu'il n'y a pas de Hitman à l'horizon, que MGS4 ne me branche absolument pas (de toute façon j'ai pas de PS3), et que les devs d'assassin's creed n'ont pas pris la peine d'intégrer un peu d'infiltration à leur jeu (c'est con, pour un assassin à capuche).

----------


## El_Mariachi²

C'était Amon Tobin je crois.

Pour conviction, ils ont repris le jeu à zéro. Trop ressemblant à Assassin's creed je crois.

----------


## Olipro

> La BO de Chaos Theory avait été composée par un grand nom de la musique électronique je crois, non? Enfin, c'est pas mon genre de prédilection.
> 
> J'ai pas essayé Double Agent, il vaut le coup selon vous?


Si tu aimes les third person shooter bourrins avec un peu de subtilités et de discression, mais dont le but avoué reste l'élimination de toute forme de vie sur des cartes pas très jolies, ou alors le style "ne tue personne mais on va t'aider à t'y prendre, t'as pas d'autres choix pour le faire de toutes façons", alors il vaut le coup.

Si tu aimes splinter cell, il ne vaut pas le coup.

----------


## Wicked Style

> Si tu aimes les third person shooter bourrins avec un peu de subtilités et de discression, mais dont le but avoué reste l'élimination de toute forme de vie sur des cartes pas très jolies, ou alors le style "ne tue personne mais on va t'aider à t'y prendre, t'as pas d'autres choix pour le faire de toutes façons", alors il vaut le coup.
> 
> Si tu aimes splinter cell, il ne vaut pas le coup.


Boh, je me souviens de quelques passage en effet ou faut vraiment la jouer gros bourrin (notament les passages en ville en plein jour dans un desert ou il fait 40° a l'ombre... Il faut descendre tout le monde sous peine de se faire descendre soi meme car on a aucun couvert d'ombre...Juste n'importe quoi dans un Splinter Cell) mais sinon dans l'ensemble ca reste axé infiltration... Meme si c'est de l'infiltration tres "James Bond", a savoir s'infiltrer au milieu de trouzaines de garde pour tous les buter apres. Malgres tout j'ai passé un bon moment sur ce jeu, derriere les autres c'est sur que ca defoule...

----------


## Olipro

> Meme si c'est de l'infiltration tres "James Bond", a savoir s'infiltrer au milieu de trouzaines de garde pour tous les buter apres.


c'est ce que j'ai dit  :^_^:

----------


## francou008

> Chaos theory, le meilleur.
> 
> Un vrai bonheur de se faufiler sans bruit, comme un félin, dans l'ombre.


Le coopératif sur chaos theory  :Bave:  :Bave:  ::wub:: 
Il manque un peu de missions mais c'est tellement bon.
"Ne bouge plus, il y a un garde de l'autre coté de la porte. ::O: "

----------


## Aghora

C'est un look futuriste ou je m'y connais pas.

----------


## Darkath

Omg wow 2 !

----------


## pigeon_vole



----------


## El_Mariachi²

::wub::

----------


## Gobelin

c'est quel jeu ?

----------


## Frypolar

> c'est quel jeu ?


Zeno Clash.

----------


## Gobelin

connaissais pas.
merci.

----------


## Raton

> Zeno Clash.


Tiens j'ai vu ca sur steam hier. Ca donne quoi comme style de jeu ? Le style graphique avait l'air sympa comme tout.

----------


## Anonyme871

En fait y'a personne qui achète le mag' sur ce forum  ::huh::

----------


## Sylvine

> En fait y'a personne qui achète le mag' sur ce forum


 Quel mag?

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Quel forum?

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=31876

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> La BO de Chaos Theory avait été composée par un grand nom de la musique électronique je crois, non? Enfin, c'est pas mon genre de prédilection.





> C'était Amon Tobin je crois.


Je confirme  :Bave:

----------


## Rikimaru



----------


## Gobelin

> En fait y'a personne qui achète le mag' sur ce forum


Si mais je me suis souvenu après qu'il avait été présenté et que je n'avais pas trop accroché  ...

----------


## Aghora

> Quel mag?


Le canard à l'orange tu crois ?

----------


## francou008

> Je confirme


J'ai trouvé le cd dans la petite médiathèque à coté de chez moi.  :Bave: 
Le thème  :Bave:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> J'ai trouvé le cd dans la petite médiathèque à coté de chez moi. 
> Le thème


Ah toi aussi tu l'a "emprunté"  ::ninja::

----------


## francou008

> Ah toi aussi tu l'a "emprunté"


La turbine c'est le bien. La prochaine fois que t'y vas, tu passes me dire bonjour je suis pas loin.  :tired: 
J'ai préféré faire une copie du cd à fins de sauvegarde mais j'ai oublié de le rendre...  :tired:

----------


## Perlin

> Tiens j'ai vu ça sur steam hier. Ça donne quoi comme style de jeu ? Le style graphique avait l'air sympa comme tout.


Ça donne un bon petit beat'em all (mais lis le topic dédié, certains étant déçus) où on peut tranquillement battre des femmes sans que personnes ne viennent t'embêter pour ça:





Sauf qu'elles se défendent, c'est pas réaliste comme jeu!!!

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Quelques screenshots pour apater les gens...

Mon perso avant d'être perdu pour toujours


La 2e zone côté bisounours (pas la capitale)


Voilà une  belle manière de se présentay !!


Et pour finir, 2 screens de mon asmo templier

----------


## Anonyme871

:tired: Les screens c'est bien, avec le nom du jeu cay mieux.

----------


## Jean Pale

Aion je pense.

----------


## Kob

Putain graphiquement ça a l'air d'être une sacrée nouvelle étape dans les mmo... Sinon, niveau gameplay et tout est-ce aussi bien que ce que dit khan lust dans le dernier CPC ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Putain graphiquement ça a l'air d'être une sacrée nouvelle étape dans les mmo... Sinon, niveau gameplay et tout est-ce aussi bien que ce que dit khan lust dans le dernier CPC ?


Khan lust est devenu rédacteur CPC ??!! Merde, alors faut que j'aille prendre le CPC de la semaine alors.

----------


## Raton

Tu m'as fais peur Metal, sur tes premiers screens, on aurait dit que tu allais jouer une femme "normal".

Les derniers collent vachement mieux  :^_^: .

Par contre, je trouve vraiment pas qu'il soit exceptionellement beau Aion. Me fait vachement penser a GW.

----------


## Raton

Da baignoire of the F34r !  ::ninja:: 





D'apres vous, combien de temps survit un groupe avec une baignore aussi bien rempli beaucoup trop proche ?  :^_^:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Tu m'as fais peur Metal, sur tes premiers screens, on aurait dit que tu allais jouer une femme "normal".


Si les canards ne m'avaient pas forcer pour aller chez les maychant, j'aurais continué.

----------


## L'invité

> Si les canards ne m'avaient pas forcer pour aller chez les maychant, j'aurais continué.


Ouai enfin une femme avec des cheveux roses c'est pas non plus ce que j'appelle une femme "normal".  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ouai enfin une femme avec des cheveux roses c'est pas non plus ce que j'appelle une femme "normal".


Dis ça pour Raton, sachant que le perso était censé représenté l'héroine du prochain FF XIII.

----------


## touriste

> Da baignoire of the F34r ! 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/913...3-c9cac8ddd752
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/773...0-e0bfbbaf161c
> 
> D'apres vous, combien de temps survit un groupe avec une baignore aussi bien rempli beaucoup trop proche ?


T as pas essayé de monter sur la baignoire, tirer sur le bousin sous tes pieds et go go la lune ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Silver

Un peu de Darkfall pour changer.  ::): 

- Un elfe et un orc se cachent sur cette photo, sauras-tu les retrouver ? (ça fait penser à Giants pour le coup)


- Prochaine destination, l'île flottante au-dessus de nous.


- On prend la plate-forme volante avec mon poteau Edell...


- En fait s'était juste pour faire un saut depuis tout là haut (le point noir c'est Edell).  :B):

----------


## Graine

Les 3 derniers screen me font penser a KoS

----------


## doom generation

Je suis en train de jouer avec le mod Project X et le patch 1.41 (cf. topic " vous jouez à quoi tout de suite") et franchement le tout redonne envie de replonger dans le jeu, désormais plus dur et plus intense :




Le type est venu se coucher sous l'hélice de l'hélico dégommé et il m'arrose sans oser se relever :

----------


## le faucheur

> Un peu de Darkfall pour changer. 
> 
> - Un elfe et un orc se cachent sur cette photo, sauras-tu les retrouver ? (ça fait penser à Giants pour le coup)
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a73...5aa9849ce3.jpg
> 
> - Prochaine destination, l'île flottante au-dessus de nous.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f5f...daa02eca6b.jpg
> 
> - On prend la plate-forme volante avec mon poteau Edell...
> ...


Alors ça donne quoi sur l'ile ? Il parait qu'on peut y installer une ville dessus.

----------


## Darkath

> Alors ça donne quoi sur l'ile ? Il parait qu'on peut y installer une ville dessus.



Il y'en a pas mal dans le genre, je sais pas si il y'en a avec une ville de joueur en haut, en tout cas pas celle là, les villes de joueurs constructibles sont visibles grace à la colonne de lumière de la pierre de clan

----------


## Marty

Quelques screen de Thèbes à son apogée ! (Le maitre de l'Olympe : Zeus)



L'un de mes quartiers riches et le stade olympique !



Le temple d'Athéna. Elle a foutu une belle fessée à Héphaïstos.



Mon centre de stockage au centre de la ville.



Hum, une santé financière plus que convenable ! Verdict : je vais augmenter la difficulté sur les prochains scénario !  :;):

----------


## Olipro

J'ai toujours trouvé Zeus atrocement moche. A coté de pharaoh, caesar3 ou empereur forcément (faut comparer ce qui est comparable).
Je ne comprends pas ce qui est passé par le cerveau du responsable des graphismes.

----------


## Marty

> J'ai toujours trouvé Zeus atrocement moche. A coté de pharaoh, caesar3 ou empereur forcément (faut comparer ce qui est comparable).
> Je ne comprends pas ce qui est passé par le cerveau du responsable des graphismes.


Moi j'adore le style graphique. Seul bémol : les animations d'apparition/disparition des Dieux et autres qui sont "laguées".

----------


## Slayertom



----------


## Aghora

Waw tout ce blanc !

Non sérieux on voit rien.

----------


## Say hello

Moi je dis "relicnews" ça sent le homeworld 3.
Mais bon, je m'inscrirais pas à leur forum pour voir 4 images.

----------


## BuzzerMan

> Da baignoire of the F34r ! 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/913...3-c9cac8ddd752
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/773...0-e0bfbbaf161c
> 
> D'apres vous, combien de temps survit un groupe avec une baignore aussi bien rempli beaucoup trop proche ?


Pas plus de 4min14 je pense...

EDIT, et crotte, j'ai pas vu qu'il y avait une autre page...

----------


## Slayertom

Vous ne voyez pas les images ? 

Il faut peut etre un acces a leur site pour voir les images, dans ce cas la non ca n'est pas homeworld 3, c'est juste un mod zombie pour COH.

----------


## exarkun

> http://uppix.net/7/4/d/f5defcc465f5d...98693d33tt.jpg
> 
> Hum, une santé financière plus que convenable ! Verdict : je vais augmenter la difficulté sur les prochains scénario !


Le dernier screen me donne mal aux yeux, j'espere que l'on peut changer la police dans ce jeu  ::O:

----------


## Boolay

On peut pas, nan.

----------


## Jean Pale

3 canards (in the photo), 1 débutant totalement à la rue et un allemand sympa mais ayant une connexion du tonnerre :
 

La nuit est belle, mais peu pratique. Le débutant n'a pas pensé à le nightvision :
  

  

Pol : Oh,  on dirait un soleil !

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Waw tout ce blanc !
> 
> Non sérieux on voit rien.




http://www.moddb.com/mods/coheastern-front

Vivement ! En espérant qu'il utilise pas ToV.

Et un trip :

----------


## Nelfe

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa enfin un mod sur le Front de l'Est  :Bave: 

Edit : apparemment il utilise Opposing Front, et pas le dernier stand alone. Cooool  ::):

----------


## --Lourd--

:Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## Aghora

Sortie : when it's done ?

J'ai regardé la vidéo et je trouve leur mortier un poil trop puissant : du 82 mm qui détruit du béton je reste dubitatif.

----------


## Nelfe

Il reste sûrement des réglages à faire  :;):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Hoplà quelques screens !






J''étais plié en 2 quand je l'ai vu bouger et m'attaquer


Des chinois par millier pour massacray de l'élite

----------


## Olipro

C'est les captures d'un dossier dans la catégorie "fantasy" de nanarland ?

----------


## Pluton

C'est vraiment gerbatif.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Ben bizarrement , animé c'est plutot cohérent et tres joli.

----------


## Pluton

> Ben bizarrement , animé c'est plutot cohérent et tres joli.


Tu veux dire quand les 600 noms kikoolol se mettent à flotter de manière hypnotique sur l'écran chamarré ?
 :tired:

----------


## Marty

C'est vraiment du pur GW en terme graphique.  ::O:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Tu veux dire quand les 600 noms kikoolol se mettent à flotter de manière hypnotique sur l'écran chamarré ?


  ::o: 
Poireau , sort de ce corps !

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Tu veux dire quand les 600 noms kikoolol se mettent à flotter de manière hypnotique sur l'écran chamarré ?


Sublime.
Tout simplement.

----------


## Olipro

> Tu veux dire quand les 600 noms kikoolol se mettent à flotter de manière hypnotique sur l'écran chamarré ?


Rien que le tigre centaure à la crinière façon "it's over 9000 !!!!!!!!!! - o - " suffit pour confondre ce jeu avec n'importe quel nanar du club dorothée du mecredi matin  ::P:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Ce que vous etes vaches.
Mais bon , c'est coréen , donc c'est bien au dessus de Dorothée  ::P: 
Moi ca me fait rire , ca change de WoW

----------


## Olipro

Non mais wow c'est différent, c'est plus "nickelodeon" que "club dorothée"  ::P: 
enfin quoi qu'il en soit, c'est pour les 6 à 9 ans qui ont pas école le mercredi. Après, y a eu des époques.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

::o:  ::o: 
Ce que vous pouvez troller vous deux alors !
Ben moi j'ai bien aimé EVE et j'aime bien AION aussi.
Je revendique mon envie de me nourrir de tout !

----------


## RUPPY

Je ne suis pas non plus très fan de la touche graphique de ce AION...c'est certes très joli mais commun...du moins à mon sens  ::O: ....aucune personnalité :ouaiouai: 

EDIT : totalement HS mais je viens de voir sous mon pseudo "DEMON TOOL"... je zieute le nombre de message ... 666... y sont cons ^^

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Je ne suis pas non plus très fan de la touche graphique de ce AION...c'est certes très joli mais commun...du moins à mon sens ....aucune personnalité
> 
> EDIT : totalement HS mais je viens de voir sous mon pseudo "DEMON TOOL"... je zieute le nombre de message ... 666... y sont cons ^^


Ouais et si tu veux le garder, à jamais tu ne dois plus poster.... 

Mouhahahahaaa...  :B):

----------


## RUPPY

> Ouais et si tu veux le garder, à jamais tu ne dois plus poster.... 
> 
> Mouhahahahaaa...


Coquin de sort  :Emo: . Pour la peine, je pars en vacances cette nuit.... Enfin, j'espère que ça ne me portera pas la poisse (genre "explosion en voiture sur l'autoroute"  ::'(: )...Mon dieu, j'ai peur...la malédiction de la bête

----------


## Wicked Style

> Coquin de sort . Pour la peine, je pars en vacances cette nuit.... Enfin, j'espère que ça ne me portera pas la poisse (genre "explosion en voiture sur l'autoroute" )...Mon dieu, j'ai peur...la malédiction de la bête


Ouais mais là du coup c'est completement con, tu viens de le perdre. Du coup t'as plus de raison de flipper.

----------


## RUPPY

> Ouais mais là du coup c'est completement con, tu viens de le perdre. Du coup t'as plus de raison de flipper.


Effectivement, c'est mort  :^_^: ......enfin, façon de parler  ::ninja::

----------


## Slayertom

Putain il en a vraiment dans le ventre le cryengine

----------


## Pluton

> Putain il en a vraiment dans le ventre le cryengine
> 
> http://www.helderpinto.com/images/SF...reenshot_1.jpg
> 
> http://www.helderpinto.com/images/SF...reenshot_2.jpg


C'est un mod AvP pour Crysis ?

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> C'est un mod AvP pour Crysis ?


 Ouais , je dirais pareil.

----------


## Thomasorus

Nan c'était un concours d'imagerie numérique je crois.

----------


## Slayertom

C'est plutôt un hommage au film alien 2. L'auteur des screenshot essaye juste de reproduire certains plan du film avec le moteur de crysis.

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est un mod AvP pour Crysis ?


 Bordel mais arretez de dire AvP dès qu'on voit un truc tiré d'Alien!

Ahhhh, je deteste les crossovers!

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Bordel mais arretez de dire AvP dès qu'on voit un truc tiré d'Alien!
> 
> Ahhhh, je deteste les crossovers!


 Je pense qu'ils ne parlaient que du jeu hein... qui est bien sympa parait-il

----------


## kayl257

Les Predators et les Aliens ça date de Prédator 2 au ciné, pas des derniers films tous pourris ou des derniers comics tous pourris

----------


## Steack

> Les Predators et les Aliens ça date de Prédator 2 au ciné, pas des derniers films tous pourris ou des derniers comics tous pourris


FAUX
Sa date d'une BD sortis en 1989 chez Dark Horse Comics.

----------


## Sylvine

> Les Predators et les Aliens ça date de Prédator 2 au ciné, pas des derniers films tous pourris ou des derniers comics tous pourris


 Déjà, Predator 2 est naze.
Ensuite c'est pas un crossover, c'est un clin d'oeil.
Et enfin ça change rien au fait que je trouve le principe même du crossover à chier et qu'il faille arreter de systematiquement assimiler Alien 2 et Predator.

----------


## kayl257

> FAUX
> Sa date d'une BD sortis en 1989 chez Dark Horse Comics.


Oui je sais, c'est pour cela que j'ai précisé : au ciné  :;): 




> Déjà, Predator 2 est naze.
> Ensuite c'est pas un crossover, c'est un clin d'oeil.
> Et enfin ça change rien au fait que je trouve le principe même du crossover à chier et qu'il faille arreter de systematiquement assimiler Alien 2 et Predator.


Predator 2 c'est bien, surtout la fin!
Partant de là, c'est pas gênant, c'est pas comme Superman/Batman vs Alien/Predator.

Mais pour Alien 2 - Predator, jsuis d'accord avec toi!

----------


## Dark Fread

J'aime bien les cross-over... Quand c'est bien fait. 
Du coup j'aime pas les cross-over.

----------


## Nono

> qui est bien sympa parait-il


AvP est royal. J'espère sincèrement que Rebellion ne va pas saloper AvP 3 dix ans après leur chef d'oeuvre, comme l'a fait Ritual avec Sin.

----------


## Nelfe

Pour le Gondor, abattez ces trolls !



(Medieval 2 Total War + le nouveau mode Battle for Middle-Earth)

----------


## Steack

> Oui je sais, c'est pour cela que j'ai précisé : au ciné


Autant pour moi  :^_^:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Pour le Gondor, abattez ces trolls !
> 
> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/9405/gondor.th.png
> 
> (Medieval 2 Total War + le nouveau mode Battle for Middle-Earth)


Imageshack  :Gerbe:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> AvP est royal. J'espère sincèrement que Rebellion ne va pas saloper AvP 3 dix ans après leur chef d'oeuvre, comme l'a fait Ritual avec Sin.


Le problème avec Sin Emergence, c'est que les devs ont voulu le faire sous forme épisodique. Du coup, ça foire complètement le jeu. Si Ritual avait fait autrement, le jeu serait peut être mieux. Après visuellement, c'est vraiment pas terrible.

----------


## Dark Fread

Un petit peu de Zeno Clash. 8€ l'hallu de quelques heures, c'est moins cher que les champignons.  :nawak: 



La totalité des types ont des gueules pas possibles : 





Seuls, vous n'êtes pas seuls, vous n'êtes pas seuls... Ah non, je me suis planté de jeu. Ouaip, ça vous fait pas penser à la dimension Xen ce genre de tableau ? Ils devraient prendre exemple là-dessus les mecs de Black Mesa Source.

----------


## Slayertom

Le mod stalker pour Men of war que je viens juste de tester.

Quelques stalker débutants


Entrainement au tir


Un groupe de Stalker Vétéran planqué et pret pour l'embuscade


Le combat fait rage entre les stalker






Un stalker avec une Vintorez vient foutre son grain de sel et les dégommes tous un par un.

----------


## Steack

STR STALKER = Erection  :Bave: (C'est de la bave dans la bouche pour info)

----------


## Slayertom

Encore quelques screen et je vais me coucher  :tired:  
Si il y en a qui veulent tester ce mod avec moi un autre jour, qu'ils se manifestent sur le topic Men of war.

----------


## elpaulo

Je bande. On baise ?

----------


## Crusader

Ca a l'air énorme.

Mais pas au point de me faire décrocher du multi de MoW.

----------


## Siona

> Predator 2 c'est bien, surtout la fin!
> Partant de là, c'est pas gênant, c'est pas comme Superman/Batman vs Alien/Predator.
> 
> Mais pour Alien 2 - Predator, jsuis d'accord avec toi!


De tout les crossover c'est un que je trouve le plus crédible, les univers sont tel qu'ils fonctionnent très bien ensemble, surtout qu'ils sont pas plus poussé que ça dans leurs origines et autres.

Les 2 jeux AvP en sont un bon exemple (on va pas encore parler de ce qui va arriver prochainement).

Puis c'est toujours mieux que judge dredd vs aliens ...

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Encore quelques screen et je vais me coucher  
> Si il y en a qui veulent tester ce mod avec moi un autre jour, qu'ils se manifestent sur le topic Men of war.


C'est monstrueux  ::o:  ::wub::

----------


## Dark Fread

Mes screens Zeno Clash se font p4wn par un mod Stalker  :Emo:

----------


## touriste

c est pour pluton ca :D

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Purée, 2003 et pas une ride quand même.  ::o: 






Bon j'ai un faible pour l'héroïne aussi, ca doit b(i)aiser mon jugement...  ::unsure::

----------


## Thomasorus

C'est vrai que certains jeux PS2 vieillissent super bien.  ::):

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Carrément, les SH 3 et 4 sont encore super beaux je trouve.

----------


## Pluton

> c est pour pluton ca :D


Non, ça me branche carrément pas, mais chapeau pour la fidélité des maps et des modèles et pour l'adaptation si le gameplay est réussi.
Stalker c'est avant tout être tout seul dans la Zone avec les ombres qui s'allongent et des coups de feu au loin qui signifient quelque chose et qui te poussent à deviner ce qui se passe.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Stalker c'est avant tout être tout seul dans la Zone avec les ombres qui s'allongent et des coups de feu au loin qui signifient quelque chose et qui te poussent à deviner ce qui se passe.


Ah ah ah, tope là, Stalker !

----------


## Olipro

> Non, ça me branche carrément pas, mais chapeau pour la fidélité des maps et des modèles et pour l'adaptation si le gameplay est réussi.
> Stalker c'est avant tout être tout seul dans la Zone avec les ombres qui s'allongent et des coups de feu au loin qui signifient quelque chose et qui te poussent à deviner ce qui se passe.


Et une fois sur place, on se retrouve encerclé par ...
une HoRdE dE ZoMbIes :!:!!!§§§§  :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## Pluton

> Et une fois sur place, on se retrouve encerclé par ...
> une HoRdE dE ZoMbIes :!:!!!§§§§


 :tired:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> 


Je crois qu'il se fout de ta gueule Pluton  :tired: .

:fouteurdemewde:

Sinon, un super jeu monumental dont on se souviendra encore dans 10 ans tellement le héros est un Trou W4rri0r :



Et pas une goutte de sueur. J'ai déjà honte d'avoir posté cette screen  ::(: .

----------


## Anonyme871

Cachez cet aliasing que je ne saurai voir  :Gerbe:

----------


## Dark Fread

Je suis pas sûr qu'il y ait de l'AA dans Assassin's Creed. Mais son jpeg est bien dégueulasse aussi, hein  :B):

----------


## Olipro

> Je crois qu'il se fout de ta gueule Pluton .


Non c'était plus une allusion à mon petage de plomb sur ma nouvelle partie de priboi  ::rolleyes:: 
rien contre pluton

Non mais par contre je suis désolé, mais les zombies de stalker (zombies façon romero et non pas kikoolol l4D resident evil monster machin budokai game boy color), ça rend des situations
dignes de celle-ci
Je voulais revivre éternellement cette histoire dans Stalker, bah avec ça, ça marche très bien 
*se retrouver avec un unique chargeur, dans une grange, dont la seule entrée est bloquée par 50 zombies * :Bave:

----------


## Nelfe

> Je crois qu'il se fout de ta gueule Pluton .
> 
> :fouteurdemewde:
> 
> Sinon, un super jeu monumental dont on se souviendra encore dans 10 ans tellement le héros est un Trou W4rri0r :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/20b0...8-1809a3034336
> 
> Et pas une goutte de sueur. J'ai déjà honte d'avoir posté cette screen .


Haha j'adore, les cadavres qui tapissent la rue, et derrière les passants qui déambulent, l'air de rien  :^_^:

----------


## Dark Fread

Oui, ça c'est l'effet gestion "ah ouais mon cul" de la foule.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Sinon, un super jeu monumental dont on se souviendra encore dans 10 ans tellement le héros est un Trou W4rri0r


Mais avec le recul, je me rends a quel point ce jeu est une bouse monumentale.  :tired:   :Gerbe:

----------


## SiGarret

> dignes de celle-ci
> Je voulais revivre éternellement cette histoire dans Stalker, bah avec ça, ça marche très bien 
> *se retrouver avec un unique chargeur, dans une grange, dont la seule entrée est bloquée par 50 zombies *


bien, ton blog, Olipro...

----------


## Thom'

> Il est 20 heure quand je décide d’arrêter les recherches. La nuit est en train de tomber, et il vaut mieux que je file au bunker du bâtiment central pour y dormir en sécurité avant qu’il n’y ait une obscurité totale à l’extérieur.


Sérieux ? C'est vraiment ça l'ambiance ?  :Bave: 

Vite ! Des screens de Priboi  ::o:

----------


## Dark Fread

Vous remarquerez la tête du zombie qui dépasse de mon capot... 



(comme vous pouvez le constater, j'évite de sortir la nuit  ::ninja:: )

----------


## bixente

C'est malin, j'ai envie de réinstaller Stalker maintenant  ::): .

----------


## Thom'

> (comme vous pouvez le constater, j'évite de sortir la nuit )


Ouais, mais c'est pas le moment le plus intense ?  :Bave: 
Des zombies et tout, allez !  ::P:

----------


## Olipro

Putain j'ai fait aucune screenshot de toute ma campagne de priboi story. 
Quel con ! ::'(:

----------


## Pluton

:B):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Mais son jpeg est bien dégueulasse aussi, hein


100% Fraps  :B): .

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

On peut pas franchement dire que l'IA est brillante en mode Expert (pourtant maxi)  ::O:

----------


## zwzsg

La semaine prochaine Ryzom redevient payant









Pour un MMO de 2004, ça reste plutôt joli non?

----------


## Olipro

> Pour un MMO de 2004, ça reste plutôt joli non?


ah ah ah
Attend c'était rhétorique ?

----------


## Steack

> ah ah ah
> Attend c'était rhétorique ?


Je le crains  :^_^: 

PS: Rhétorique c'est bien un mot pour désigner tout ce qui est en rapport avec la campagne, hein.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> PS: Rhétorique c'est bien un mot pour désigner tout ce qui est en rapport avec la campagne, hein.


Hein ? Non.

Edit: Question surement déjà posté mille fois mais je peux commencer la série stalker par clear sky ou pas du tout ?

----------


## Steack

> Question surement déjà posté mille fois mais je peux commencer la série stalker par clear sky ou pas du tout ?


Je te conseillerai de commencer par SoC parceque STALKER c'est avant tout une ambiance.
CS est encore plus sympa quand tu as joué à SoC, tu découvre ce qu'était la Zone et certain évenement de SoC sont expliqué.



> PS: Rhétorique c'est bien un mot pour désigner tout ce qui est en rapport avec la campagne, hein.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par tyler durden
> 
> ...


Kaamelott, tout ça... si personne regarde ici, j'ai plus qu'a me pendre  :Emo:

----------


## Voodoonice

> Edit: Question surement déjà posté mille fois mais je peux commencer la série stalker par clear sky ou pas du tout ?


Il me semble oui  ::unsure::

----------


## Dark Fread

Bof, comme tu veux  :;):  
Si tu passes de CS à SHoC, tu regretteras la chasse à l'artefact et la customisation d'arme.
Si tu passes de SHoC à CS tu maudiras la linéarité des derniers niveaux, la fin naze, la disparition de Pripyat et des meilleurs maps de SHoC...

----------


## kirriock

> Kaamelott, tout ça... si personne regarde ici, j'ai plus qu'a me pendre


C'est pas faux! Tu en as gros et tu veux être considéré en tant que tel!

----------


## Steack

> C'est pas faux! Tu en as gros et tu veux être considéré en tant que tel!


Merci mon frére  :Emo: 
Enfin quelqu'un qui me comprend  ::P:

----------


## Aghora

> Merci mon frére 
> Enfin quelqu'un qui me comprend


Alors comme ça tu es victimes des quolifichets ?

----------


## Darkath

> Kaamelott, tout ça... si personne regarde ici, j'ai plus qu'a me pendre


Ou alors te frapper avec le coté redondant du fenouil

----------


## Crusader

> Ou alors te frapper avec le coté redondant du fenouil


C'est pas faux.

----------


## kayl257

:^_^:

----------


## kirriock

Et tu ne mange PAS de graines.

----------


## Sylvine

Je voudrais pas faire mon reloux, mais ici c'est le topic des screeenshots, pas le jeu des répliques.

----------


## Dark Fread

Roh le lourd. Alleeeeez, en garde espèce de petite couille molle !  ::ninja:: 



Oui oui, cet espèce de demi-dieu golem joue avec un Rubik's Cube.


Notez la gueule de l'arbalète. 
Notez également la gueule du décor.

----------


## Jean Pale

> Je voudrais pas faire mon reloux


Relouxons ensemble !  ::P:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Roh le lourd. Alleeeeez, en garde espèce de petite couille molle ! 
> 
> http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/4...8121742.th.jpg
> http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/2...8122720.th.jpg
> Oui oui, cet espèce de demi-dieu golem joue avec un Rubik's Cube.
> 
> http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/6...8122941.th.jpg
> Notez la gueule de l'arbalète. 
> Notez également la gueule du décor.


http://tof.canardpc.com/

----------


## Dark Fread

> http://tof.canardpc.com/


Déconne plein pot chez moi.

----------


## Say hello

http://www.hiboox.fr/

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Roh le lourd. Alleeeeez, en garde espèce de petite couille molle ! 
> 
> http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/4...8121742.th.jpg
> http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/2...8122720.th.jpg
> Oui oui, cet espèce de demi-dieu golem joue avec un Rubik's Cube.
> 
> http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/6...8122941.th.jpg
> Notez la gueule de l'arbalète. 
> Notez également la gueule du décor.


Je dois tenir jusqu'à la solde... Tenir...

----------


## L'invité

> Oui oui, cet espèce de demi-dieu golem joue avec un Rubik's Cube.


Ca c'est la classe.  :Cigare: 




> Je dois tenir jusqu'à la solde... Tenir...


Allez je t'aide. Le jeu a beau être magnifique il n'est pas extraordinaire, il n'est que bon.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Quelques screenshots!





Oh un Ashlook bourré de grain de beautay !!

----------


## Pluton

:Gerbe:

----------


## kirriock

Vous êtes mauvaise langue, suffit de pas être épileptique sstou ::ninja::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Je trouve ca plutôt sympa en fait.

Non je suis pas ironique.

----------


## Belhoriann

C'est vraiment une autre culture...

----------


## Furi0so

J'ai vraiment du mal avec le style asiatique dans les MMO.....  :Gerbe:

----------


## touriste

rhoo faut juster aimer les femmes plastiques aux gros seins et les hommes aux coupes de bogoss avec des épées plus grandes (et plus lourdes) que eux :D

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Quelques screenshots!
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bb2...6-f8e081b72488
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/44a...6-8c515e63c67a
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/abe...6-b94690b2ae65
> 
> 
> Oh un Ashlook bourré de grain de beautay !!
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/63a...f-144116db5721


A y est, Metal a trouvé un nouveau moyen de polluer le topic à coups d'asiat babes big tits. Réinstalle des mods Freespace Metal plz.

----------


## Ataxia

Ce monstre a débarqué pendant un moment de silence, c'était vraiment sinistre. ::sad::

----------


## Silver

> Quelques screenshots!


Flashy et emo à la fois ?  ::mellow:: 

Je préfère ces madames...



Darkfall !  :Bave:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Flashy et emo à la fois ? 
> 
> Je préfère ces madames...
> 
> Darkfall !


Sont tout pourris vos persos  :Gerbe:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Toi t'es du genre à flasher sur le short d'Ondine dans Pokemon.

----------


## Jean Pale

Ondine  :Bave: 

 ::ninja:: 

Quand même pas je pense.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Pierre  :Bave: 
Ha merde , je me suis trompé  ::ninja::

----------


## Jean Pale

Toi t'es plutôt le genre à te toucher sur taupiqueur.

/HS.

----------


## Nibher

Magicarpe  :Bave:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Une pokéball  :Bave:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> toi t'es du genre à flasher sur le short d'ondine dans pokemon.


Oh le mega trooool!

 :^_^:

----------


## Jean Pale

C'est pas toi qui me parlais du roux de bionic commandos rearmed ?  :tired:

----------


## Slayertom

Décidément on peut tout faire avec le cryengine.

----------


## L'invité

C'est du cryengine ça?  :tired: 
Je trouve pas ça exceptionnellement beau.
Enfin je suppose que c'est un projet en cours de réalisation. Tu peux m'en dire un peu plus stp?

----------


## Slayertom

Oui je peux.

----------


## L'invité

Me voilà rassuré.  :tired:

----------


## Jean Pale

Y'en a aussi qui refont Boiling Point. Mais ils en sont à 5%. Boiling Point non buggué sur Cryengine 2, le rêve.

----------


## Slayertom

> Me voilà rassuré.


Désolé  ::P: 

http://www.crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=47661

----------


## L'invité

> Désolé 
> 
> http://www.crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=47661


 ::P: 

Ok c'est un générateur de terrain en fait. Je comprend mieux.
Mais alors le navion il sort d'où?  :tired:  :ignorant:

----------


## Slayertom

> Ok c'est un générateur de terrain en fait. Je comprend mieux.
> Mais alors le navion il sort d'où?  :ignorant:


Il y a un gars qui prépare un mod aviation seconde guerre mondiale depuis un moment , je ne sais pas si c'est le même ou une de ses connaissances mais les models doivent venir de la.

 En tout cas ils développent des outils sur le cryengine pour faire des simu aériennes et ça peut être assez sympa si l'idée aboutie.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> C'est pas toi qui me parlais du roux de bionic commandos rearmed ?


Ah mais je le trouve très très ringard le héro de BCR, je te l'accorde.  :tired: 




> Décidément on peut tout faire avec le cryengine.


Ouais même du moche !

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Toi t'es plutôt le genre à te toucher sur taupiqueur.
> 
> /HS.


  ::XD:: 
Ou plutot le Léviathor  :Cigare: 




> Ouais même du moche !


 
+1 , meme mes vieux modeles réduits ont moins l'air en toc que ces trucs.

----------


## Ataxia

Toujours Red orchestra. Une map amateur, Pavlov house, ambiance apocalyptique, un vrai régal. ::wub::  Je vous laisse apprécier.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Toujours Red orchestra. Une map amateur, Pavlov house, ambiance apocalyptique, un vrai régal. Je vous laisse apprécier.


Si je me souviens bien, c'est la map sur laquelle on s'est fait passer pour des raiders de fallout tout le long du round, oui l'ambiance est magique sur cette carte. Mais les points chauds sont malheureusement un peu trop conventionnels.

----------


## Rikimaru

---------- Post added at 12h12 ---------- Previous post was at 12h11 ----------

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Battlestation Pacific machin truc ??

----------


## Rikimaru

Oui c'est la démo sortie hier, edit l'installation à mis un siècle chez moi puis je ne joue pas avec les graphismes à fond.

----------


## Rikimaru

En plein dans la soute à carburant 





Et pendant ce temps ont me bombarde  ::(: 


Un navire coincé.

----------


## Olipro

Ce gobelin est un espion !!
_i'm behind your army, sapping your elf §§
_

----------


## Ashraam

Désolé, mais c'est quand même bien laid...

----------


## le faucheur

> Ce gobelin est un espion !!
> _i'm behind your army, sapping your elf §§
> _
> http://uppix.net/a/5/9/f6acb6eebc9b0...02242a18tt.jpg


C'est quel jeu ?

----------


## Darkath

Medieval total war avec le mod LOTR

----------


## Nelfe

Le mod Third Age : Total War pour Medieval II Total War.

----------


## Super_maçon

Mes premiers pas dans la zone, avec un PC qui le fait tourner, enfin !   ::wub:: 















 ::wub::

----------


## Slayertom

Je t'envie de découvrir Stalker aujourd'hui.

----------


## Nelfe

Je l'ai découvert il n'y a pas longtemps non plus, mais sans mod pour couper cette put*** de démarche chaloupée qui me donne envie de gerber, je n'y touche pas.

----------


## ElGato

> Je l'ai découvert il n'y a pas longtemps non plus, mais sans mod pour couper cette put*** de démarche chaloupée qui me donne envie de gerber, je n'y touche pas.


Y'a un mod qui vire ça...Dans le topic Stalker il est linké.


Ça vaut le coup de le modder un peu, même pour une première partie...

----------


## Nelfe

Ok merci je vais le téléchoper et réinstaller le jeu. C'est dommage que juste ce point là de gameplay m'ait dégoûté, mais après 5 minutes de marche j'avais envie de gerber.

----------


## Zaraf

> Ce monstre a débarqué pendant un moment de silence, c'était vraiment sinistre.
> 
> *Gros Tank*



C'est quel jeu ça, men of war ?






et tant que j'y suis, quelques screens de la zone :

----------


## Jean Pale

> C'est quel jeu ça, men of war ?


Red Orchestra.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Ce monstre a débarqué pendant un moment de silence, c'était vraiment sinistre.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/f985...a867e5681d.jpg


ISU152, ou comment buter 12 mecs d'un coup...

----------


## Le Mamelouk

Quand le mod de Garry se met à déconner, ça donne des trucs comme ça :


 ::ninja:: 


Salut, moi c'est Jean-Michel Tête-en-bois !


Mais c'est psychédélique ! Ça me donne des terreurs nocturnes !

----------


## Dark Fread

Le Mamelouk ? Un fan de Time Splitters  ::wub::

----------


## Jean Pale

> Le Mamelouk ? Un fan de Time Splitters


Euh...tape mamelouk sur google  ::P:

----------


## Le Mamelouk

> Le Mamelouk ? Un fan de Time Splitters


Une personne qui connait Time Splitters !  ::o: 
\o/

En effet c'est bien de là que vient mon pseudo, non pas d'un guerrier ottoman  ::): 
Rares sont les personnes à voir la référence, ça fait plaisir !

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Je connais aussi , j'en ai dézingué un paquet sur Time splitter 2.
Sinon pour les screens de Priboy story , je dois avouer que ca me donne pas vraiment envie.
Déja que j'aime pas trop avoir la frousse devant mon pc , si en plus ya des uber monstre qui spawnent partout , ca va pas le faire : /

----------


## Dark Fread

> Euh...tape mamelouk sur google


Tiens, j'étais bon sur la référence mais tu m'apprends un truc  ::):

----------


## Le Mamelouk

> Je connais aussi , j'en ai dézingué un paquet sur Time splitter 2.


Ce jeu a quand même le mérite de proposer un paquet de modes multijoueurs, avec certains que j'aimerais bien retrouver dans les FPS actuels. Je pense notamment au mode Feu qui m'a fait passer des soirées de folies avec des potes : une personne est en feu, elle doit le refiler à quelqu'un le plus vite possible ; celui qui a eu le moins le feu dans la partie gagne. C'est trippant.

----------


## Dark Fread

Chaque fois qu'on démarre une soirée Time Splitters 2, en général on finit toujours dans le coltard sur le snake à 4 joueurs  ::ninja::

----------


## Crusader

> Ce jeu a quand même le mérite de proposer un paquet de modes multijoueurs, avec certains que j'aimerais bien retrouver dans les FPS actuels. Je pense notamment au mode Feu qui m'a fait passer des soirées de folies avec des potes : une personne est en feu, elle doit le refiler à quelqu'un le plus vite possible ; celui qui a eu le moins le feu dans la partie gagne. C'est trippant.


Enorme ce mod, en écran splitté a 4 joueurs y'avait pas mieux comme jeu sur la gamecube pour moi avec le feu jaune aussi le dernier survivant qui tient sans avoir le feu gagne.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Mais mayrde il me fait peur ce jeu  :Emo:

----------


## Steack

Avec Clear Sky, Deus Ex, AVP2 dans le DD j'hésite a me le prendre  ::(: 
Il restera pas pour toujours dans les magasins, surtout à 25€.
Tu le trouve comment ?

----------


## NitroG42

> Avec Clear Sky, Deus Ex, AVP2 dans le DD j'hésite a me le prendre 
> Il restera pas pour toujours dans les magasins, surtout à 25€.
> Tu le trouve comment ?


Deadspace, il roxx du ponay.
Bon en fait, apparemment tu adhères ou tu adhères pas, mais moi je l'ai trouvé délicieux.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Mais mayrde *la visée est pourrie dans* ce  jeu


Mieux comme ca.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Mieux comme ca.

----------


## dimitri2401

> Avec Clear Sky, Deus Ex, AVP2 dans le DD j'hésite a me le prendre 
> Il restera pas pour toujours dans les magasins, *surtout à 25€*.
> Tu le trouve comment ?


Sinon sur TheHut ça se trouve à moins de 12£, donc moins de 15€ avec les frais de cochon.

----------


## Frypolar

> Avec Clear Sky, Deus Ex, AVP2 dans le DD j'hésite a me le prendre 
> Il restera pas pour toujours dans les magasins, surtout à 25€.
> Tu le trouve comment ?


Je m'incruste mais mon avis est le même que SouthCross, je trouve que la visée est vraiment vraiment à chier et la vue à la troisième personne est vraiment bizarre. Je fais partie de la 2e partie de la population dont parle Nitro : j'adhère vraiment, au point de trouver que c'est un des pires jeux auquel j'ai joué niveau maniabilité depuis un moment  ::|: . Si t'as l'occasion, teste le avant.

----------


## Zaraf

La maniabilité et l'angle de vue limité sont assez déroutants au début mais on s'y fait rapidement. Sinon y'a de très bonnes idées dans ce jeu en plus d'une réalisation superbe. Bref de ce que j'en ai vu pour l'instant (pas encore fini) il vaut largement le coup.



















> Red Orchestra.



Thanks. 

Faudra que j'essaye ce jeu, j'en entends que du bien

----------


## Jean Pale

> Thanks. 
> 
> Faudra que j'essaye ce jeu, j'en entends que du bien


Attends le 2  :;):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Mes premiers pas dans la zone, avec un PC qui le fait tourner, enfin ! 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/236...71a6f84399.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f1b...c24806ea58.jpg
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e27...2c3719510e.jpg
> 
> ...


Bienvenue au club.  :;):

----------


## Rikimaru

> La maniabilité et l'angle de vue limité sont assez déroutants au début mais on s'y fait rapidement. Sinon y'a de très bonnes idées dans ce jeu en plus d'une réalisation superbe. Bref de ce que j'en ai vu pour l'instant (pas encore fini) il vaut largement le coup.
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/51c...6b3eee8de0.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4cb...00faf2413b.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/247...0f4e478a60.jpg
> 
> ...


J'ai pas fini le jeux car je me suis trop chier dessus.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je vous laisse deviner:

----------


## Pluton

Les Chriniques de Riddock  :tired:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Il est sorti le nouveau ?  :tired:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Il est sorti le nouveau ?


Oui

----------


## kayl257

Tu remarques des différences flagrantes sur le remake du "vieux"?

----------


## ElGato

Hey y'a le SSAO activé non ? Ça rend mieux que dans mes souvenirs.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je ne peux pas vous faire un comparatif entre le Riddick de 2004 et celui là, vu que je n'ai justement pas fait la version de 2004. 

Pour ElGato, oui, j'ai activé le SSAO en élevé, au détriment de l'absence total d'Anti-Aliasing. En tout cas, en mettant tous les détails à fond, c'est assez impressionnant, principalement, les jeux de lumières.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Je ne peux pas vous faire un comparatif entre le Riddick de 2004 et celui là, vu que je n'ai justement pas fait la version de 2004.


Bha tiens en voilà un :

http://ve3d.ign.com/videos/44706/PC/...009-Comparison

----------


## ElGato

> Pour ElGato, oui, j'ai activé le SSAO en élevé, au détriment de l'absence total d'Anti-Aliasing. En tout cas, en mettant tous les détails à fond, c'est assez impressionnant, principalement, les jeux de lumières.


Ç'a l'air de valoir le coup, le rendu des volumes est vraiment amélioré.
Je suis assez fan de cette technique, pour le coup c'est bien une des rares fioritures graphiques que je regrette de pas avoir sous XP.

----------


## Kayato

Petite soirée sur Savanna (Crysis Wars) avec eMKa:

 

eMKa alias Rambo  :;): 



Sous la cascade:



Rodéo:

----------


## eMKa

Et on continue !


_(Oui c'est le screen de Kayato, mais à la première personne !)_

----------


## zwzsg

Pourquoi il est tout gris le terrain?

----------


## Rikimaru

La personne ou les personnes qu'arrivent à chopés des screens de Red orchestra 2 est ou sont des kings.

----------


## Lezardo

Je viens d'éplucher une dizaine de forum UK et rien nada pas une crotte de screen  :Emo: 
Je suspend mes recherches mais dès demain a l'aube (vers 13h00) je m'y remet.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Je vous laisse deviner:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6f6...3-238676f94d27
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/616...5-dbb47863ddd0
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c28...8-b0cfc43f60db
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0d8...3-7c0216cef817
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/444...6-9fa1c42c37bf


Je réinstallerais bien le vieux histoire de le finir, mais le passage dans les égouts avec les streums m'avait plombé  :tired: 
Est-ce que dans le remake les menus ont toujours autant la classe ?

----------


## kayl257

> Petite soirée sur Savanna (Crysis Wars) avec eMKa


Cay bô!

T'y joues avec quelle config/réglages (en multi)?

----------


## eMKa

> Je viens d'éplucher une dizaine de forum UK et rien nada pas une crotte de screen 
> Je suspend mes recherches mais dès demain a l'aube (vers 13h00) je m'y remet.


Tu parles de ça ? 
http://www.nofrag.com/images/00429f.jpg
http://www.nofrag.com/images/0042a0.jpg

----------


## Kayato

> Cay bô!
> 
> T'y joues avec quelle config/réglages (en multi)?


J'utilise le tweak manager ultimate réglé sur qualité.

e8400 + hd4850

----------


## Lezardo

> Tu parles de ça ? 
> http://www.nofrag.com/images/00429f.jpg
> http://www.nofrag.com/images/0042a0.jpg


Exactement! J'étais sur nofrag avant de voir ton post mais je t'aime quand même  ::wub::

----------


## Jean Pale

Petite partie d'essai en solo, ce mod roske §

Indiana jonz §


Dédicasses à Greenthumb :


Allez hop ça commence :


Indiana Jonz 2 : le retour §


Je crois que je l'ai brûlé :>


Le brouillard tombe, l'ambiance change  :
 

En plus j'ai trouvé un nouveau jouet :

----------


## Steack

C'est un mod de quel jeu ?  ::wub:: 
Puis si ta le lien en plus pour dl tout ça  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jean Pale

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=35517  :;):

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

C'est quand même pratique pour ramener du monde, ce topic.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Dédicasses à Greenthumb :
> http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/thumb/1241361646.png


Y a pas de challenge, ils te tirent pas dessus  :tired:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ils sont juste 50, mains nues, à vomir, à te trancher la gorge, à te tailler, massacrer à coup de masse cloutée, etc... C'est énorme ce mod.

----------


## Jean Pale

J'ai une chiée de screens là  ::ninja::

----------


## Slayertom

Une mission solo faite par un Français sur le mod stalker pour Men of war

Objectif de la mission: les militaires (que je dirige) doivent expulser un groupe de stalker qui s'est incruster dans une gare. Mais c'était sans compté sur les mercenaires qui sont venu foutre leur grain de sel entrainant un violent combat entre les 3 factions presentes.

----------


## Slayertom



----------


## theo_le_zombie

Un peu trop coloré a mon gout , mais ca a l'air quand meme sympa.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je continue avec la tripoté de screens de Riddick Escape to Butcher Bay version 2009

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Un des passage qui me font penser à Star Wars (base des clones/Empire)

----------


## crazycow

Super joli en tout cas Oo

----------


## Slayertom

2eme mission solo: Un groupe de stalker doit se frayer un chemin dans le marécage remplit de chien sauvages.
*
Mes fiers stalker prêt au combat posant devant un Hind.*


*Premier contact avec des chiens*


*Mes stalker n'en font qu'une bouché.*


*D'autres chien a l'horizon*


*Mes courageux stalker s'engagent dans le combat contre cette meute de chien*


*Ils se font rapidement encercler et commencent a manquer de munitions. L'un des leur tombe et se fait dévorer vivant. Le reste s'enfuie lâchement*


*Un autre stalker se fait choper par les chiens enragés. Les survivant se réfugient dans cette maison en ruines* 


*Mais les chiens en surnombre s'en régalent: GAME OVER.*

----------


## Jean Pale

Nouvelle fournée, ce mod est vraiment très stylé :

----------


## Jean Pale

Et les dernières images...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'adore la toute première image avec la tronçonneuse posée contre sa face !  ::wub::

----------


## Jean Pale

C'est clair que celui là, je le referais pas 2 fois.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

En plus, il ne te restait qu'1 HP ! J'avais pas vu !

----------


## Jean Pale

Fake  ::ninja::  Encore plus rare alors comme screen  :B):

----------


## Olipro

Eh mais c'est le sang de bioshock non !?

----------


## Jean Pale

C'est le sang de tout jeu Unreal Engine 3, ou presque. Dans ce cas là, UT3.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Au tour de Dark Athena !

----------


## Tyler Durden

Mais il est bien joli ce jeu tout de même...

----------


## Gobelin

Bof, juste des couloirs ...

----------


## bixente

C'est moi ou ils ont foutu un vieux filtre dégueulasse sur l'image ?  ::O:

----------


## Olipro

Ma plus grosse charcuterie
pertes de mon coté

du coté de l'ennemi

joie !

----------


## theo_le_zombie

J'ai fais mieux une fois pendant une défense de chateau.
J'ai du tuer un bon millier d'ennemis pour environ une 15aine de perte , j'avais bien organisé le truc.
Un par un , tous les gars se prenaient 10 coups de morgenstern de mes swadians knights en une seule fois , et meme les Lords ne pouvaient pas y resister.
J'ai attendue environ 10 minutes que le combat se termine , je pouvait pas rentrer dans la masse , c'était trop dense ^^
J'ai du prendre l'équivalent de 15 gars en plus dans mon équipe en renown  ::XD::

----------


## Olipro

> J'ai fais mieux une fois pendant une défense de chateau.
> J'ai du tuer un bon millier d'ennemis pour environ une 15aine de perte , j'avais bien organisé le truc.
> Un par un , tous les gars se prenaient 10 coups de morgenstern de mes swadians knights en une seule fois , et meme les Lords ne pouvaient pas y resister.
> J'ai attendue environ 10 minutes que le combat se termine , je pouvait pas rentrer dans la masse , c'était trop dense ^^
> J'ai du prendre l'équivalent de 15 gars en plus dans mon équipe en renown


Ahaha ça a bien du payer ouais !
Mais moi j'en ai profité pour tuer des masses de gens dans cette bataille  ::P:

----------


## RUPPY

Le jeu a l'air d'une bouse (Stalin vs martians) mais j'ai vu ce screen par inadvertance, ça m'a fait marrer  :^_^:

----------


## KiwiX

"Bouge plus"




"Adriaaaaan"

----------


## El_Mariachi²

C'est le moteur UE 3?

----------


## Shapa

> C'est le moteur UE 3?


Ouais, et vraiment la plus grosse tare de ce jeu reste qu'il faut se taper Hugh Jackman tout le long.

----------


## Darkath

> http://kiwix.ki.funpic.de/Forum/img/wolvie02copie.png


Wah la référence a Klaus le conducteur de Fenwick !!

(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giKLVCDUFNc)

----------


## KiwiX

Je me marre bien.

Dans le genre beat them all, il se défend. Assez jouissif, défoulant, contrairement au film, ça gicle de partout... Pas trop de variétés de coup mais un système de niveau et des statues à récupérer... J'y ai passé un peu plus de 5h aujourd'hui (yabon les RTT), les voix sont dégueulasses, les "boss" sont ultra simples, y a pas vraiment de défi, l'intrigue est à chier mais on s'en fout, on est là pour trancher le vif... 

Ça faisait un bout de temps que j'avais pas rejoué à un jeu marvel de ce type (les derniers que j'ai testé étaient sur PSP et c'était pas folichon), c'est cool.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Wah la référence a Klaus le conducteur de Fenwick !!
> 
> (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giKLVCDUFNc)


Woputain, merci, j'avais justement repensé à cette vid y'a une semaine, je voulais la remater...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Encore du Dark Athena

----------


## Willyyy

> Encore du Dark Athena
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/46a...f-e8867403b43a
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c9a...4-fecff8950174
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c2c...5-78eeb8cfac77
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/51a...a-b0bd532f31f4
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ed5...3-0b699bec9d74
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5ee...4-7d12853b7044


Doom 3 ???

----------


## Lezardo

> Encore du Dark Athena





> Doom 3 ???


C'est comme le port salut c'est écrit dessus  :tired:

----------


## Nelfe

Non, Chroniques de Riddick.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Doom 3 ???


Pas compris, à moins que t'ai pas lu la petite description au dessus des screens  ::ninja::  (The Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena)

----------


## Pluton

Aaaah, me voilà enfin au bordel  :Bave: 



Mais que me veulent donc ces personnes louches ?


10 ans et pas une ride, le pépère...

----------


## Jean Pale

Pyjama m'emmène au 7ème ciel :


Pyjama se met au parkour :


No comment :

----------


## Willyyy

> Pas compris, à moins que t'ai pas lu la petite description au dessus des screens  (The Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena)


Ca ressemble vachement à Doom 3, quand même... ::siffle::

----------


## Slayertom

A cause de toi Jean Pale, je me suis achete UT3 sur play.com !
Tu me le payra  :tired:

----------


## Aghora

> Aaaah, me voilà enfin au bordel 
> 
> Mais que me veulent donc ces personnes louches ?
> 
> 
> 10 ans et pas une ride, le pépère...


Mais c'est le 2 ça ?

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Mais c'est le 2 ça ?


Oui oui oui!!! ::wub:: 
Le 1er est plus moche quand même. Enfin ça a vieillit un peu quand même hein, Pluton ment. Mais putain que de souvenirs sur ce jeu. Le seul truc chiant c'était la 1ere partie où on doit sortir du donjon. Passage obligé à chaque fois qu'on recommence, c'est long et chiant, CMB.
Par contre paye ton équipe de merde là Pluton! Imoen dans l'équipe, moi je l'ai tué direct dès qu'elle a commencé à parler.

----------


## Frypolar

> Aaaah, me voilà enfin au bordel 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/852...65427bc466.jpg
> 
> Mais que me veulent donc ces personnes louches ?
> 
> 
> 10 ans et pas une ride, le pépère...


Résistez, résistez, gniiiii  ::wacko:: .




> A cause de toi Jean Pale, je me suis achete UT3 sur play.com !
> Tu me le payra


On est 2  :tired: .




> Oui oui oui!!!
> Le 1er est plus moche quand même. Enfin ça a vieillit un peu quand même hein, Pluton ment. Mais putain que de souvenirs sur ce jeu. Le seul truc chiant c'était la 1ere partie où on doit sortir du donjon. Passage obligé à chaque fois qu'on recommence, c'est long et chiant, CMB.
> Par contre paye ton équipe de merde là Pluton! Imoen dans l'équipe, moi je l'ai tué direct dès qu'elle a commencé à parler.


Malheureux, Baldur's Gate ne vieillir pas, jamais ! T'entend !?!
Par contre je te suis sur le choix plus que douteux de ses équipiers  :tired: . 

Pour la sortie du Donjon, il y a un petit mod qui permet de te retrouver directement à la fin du donjon, avec les objets qu'on aurait pu récupérer (y compris les graines pour la quête des Dryades). C'est bien pratique.

----------


## Aghora

Ce sont les portraits du 1 et je me souviens pas de l'endroit.

----------


## kayl257

> Oui oui oui!!!
> Le 1er est plus moche quand même. Enfin ça a vieillit un peu quand même hein, Pluton ment. Mais putain que de souvenirs sur ce jeu. Le seul truc chiant c'était la 1ere partie où on doit sortir du donjon. Passage obligé à chaque fois qu'on recommence, c'est long et chiant, CMB.
> Par contre paye ton équipe de merde là Pluton! Imoen dans l'équipe, moi je l'ai tué direct dès qu'elle a commencé à parler.



Dans les 2, le 1er niveau est chiant!

"C'est moi, Imoen, c'est bon de vous revoir"

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Pour la sortie du Donjon, il y a un petit mod qui permet de te retrouver directement à la fin du donjon, avec les objets qu'on aurait pu récupérer (y compris les graines pour la quête des Dryades). C'est bien pratique.


'tin si j'avais connu ça au moment où j'étais à fond le jeu (de sa sortie à 2 ans après) je me serai pas fait chier comme ça avec ce foutu donjon. Mais j'imagine que le mod n'existait pas encore.

Ah Kayl! J'ai encore la voix de cette garce dans ma tête quelle horreur!
Aghora, je suis pas sûr pour les portraits, celui du bourrin avec son rat là, me souviens plus de son nom, le portrait changeait entre les deux jeux. A vérifier, honnêtement je m'en souviens plus trop... à part de la voix d'Imoen :tired:

----------


## kayl257

Maintenant que j'ai fini Fallout 1, et en voyant le screen de Plutot, jpense que je vais le réinstallé  ::wub::

----------


## Frypolar

> Ce sont les portraits du 1 et je me souviens pas de l'endroit.


Sinon c'est marqué en haut de la fenêtre du jeu  ::siffle:: .




> 'tin si j'avais connu ça au moment où j'étais à fond le jeu (de sa sortie à 2 ans après) je me serai pas fait chier comme ça avec ce foutu donjon. Mais j'imagine que le mod n'existait pas encore.
> 
> Ah Kayl! J'ai encore la voix de cette garce dans ma tête quelle horreur!
> Aghora, je suis pas sûr pour les portraits, celui du bourrin avec son rat là, me souviens plus de son nom, le portrait changeait entre les deux jeux. A vérifier, honnêtement je m'en souviens plus trop... à part de la voix d'Imoen


C'est Minsc. Excellent personnage. A chaque fois je le prend ne serait-ce que pour l'écouter  ::XD:: .

----------


## Aghora

> Sinon c'est marqué en haut de la fenêtre du jeu .


Bah justement c'est ça qui m'étonne. Pour les portraits, la seule explication c'est qu'il a fait son équipe en multi. 
Reste à découvrir où est ce que ça se passe.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Bah justement c'est ça qui m'étonne. Pour les portraits, la seule explication c'est qu'il a fait son équipe en multi. 
> Reste à découvrir où est ce que ça se passe.


Mais t'es sûr à 100% que ce sont tous des portraits du 1er? Parce qu'il y a des portraits communs aux deux jeux il me semble. Et je suis quasi sûr que le portrait de Minsc est celui du deux.

----------


## L'invité

> Bah justement c'est ça qui m'étonne. Pour les portraits, la seule explication c'est qu'il a fait son équipe en multi. 
> Reste à découvrir où est ce que ça se passe.


Chez les prostipute sous Baldur's Gate, il y a 2 sbires de Sarevok qui t'attaquent.
Moi j'y ai fait quelques dégats collatéraux en y passant.  :B): 
(je suis aussi dessus en ce moment)

----------


## Aghora

> Mais t'es sûr à 100% que ce sont tous des portraits du 1er? Parce qu'il y a des portraits communs aux deux jeux il me semble. Et je suis quasi sûr que le portrait de Minsc est celui du deux.


Certain ! Le premier portrait c'est Xan (mais ça peut être <CHARNAME> aussi),  le deuxième c'est celui de Minsc du premier. Dans BG II, le portrait de Minsc le représente vu de face, y compris avec Bouh. Les deux autres portraits c'est Khalid (mort dans le deuxième dès le début) et Jaheira (blonde dans le deuxième), celle d'après je sais pas qui c'est et la dernière le portrait d'Imoen dans le premier. Dans BG II, elle a l'air plus mature sur le portrait.

---------- Post added at 10h34 ---------- Previous post was at 10h33 ----------




> Chez les prostipute sous Baldur's Gate, il y a 2 sbires de Sarevok qui t'attaquent.
> Moi j'y ai fait quelques dégats collatéraux en y passant. 
> (je suis aussi dessus en ce moment)


Alors ça me semble plus être le premier.

----------


## Frypolar

L'avant dernière c'est Dynaheir, la mage que Minsc doit protéger.

---------- Post added at 10h37 ---------- Previous post was at 10h35 ----------

C'est BG1 avec TweakUI ou un truc du genre. Regarder cette page et cherchez "Slythe", le personnage qui cause sur le screen de Pluton.

----------


## kayl257

Oué je pensais à BG trilogy en fait...

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Le 1er est plus moche quand même.


Non. Pas quand on y joue avec le moteur du 2 avec le mod WeiDU en tout cas  ::): 
(comme sur les screens de Pluton, là  :;): )




> Enfin ça a vieillit un peu quand même hein, Pluton ment.


Pas graphiquement en tout cas. Pas plus qu'une toile de maître.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

J'ignorais qu'on pouvait refaire le 1er avec le moteur du deux, ça doit être bien sympa. J'imagine aussi qu'il y a un mod pour changer la réso, parce qu'avec celle de base je suis désolé mais OUI ça a vieilli.

----------


## Ash_Crow

On peut maintenant changer la résolution de tous les jeux basés sur l'Infinity engine.

----------


## touriste

Sinon y a bgtutu pour avoir ts les ajouts du 2 dans le 1  ::o:

----------


## Jean Pale

> On est 2 .


Non, vous êtes plus  :tired:

----------


## ElGato

Je confirme, c'est bien BG1 sous le moteur du 2 (et là Pluton en est presque à la fin du jeu - au passage, eskelent choix de PJ !).

Je trouvais pas ça très joli, mais comme je l'ai dit sur le topic de Canard Donjon j'ai pris une énorme baffe en relançant le deuxième, qui lui est vraiment beau (et le donjon du début est génial, vous zy connaissez rien !).

----------


## Sk-flown

> Aaaah, me voilà enfin au bordel 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/852...65427bc466.jpg
> 
> Mais que me veulent donc ces personnes louches ?
> 
> 
> 10 ans et pas une ride, le pépère...


On voit ton Pornfiles!

 :haha:

----------


## L'invité

> On voit ton Pornfiles!


Mmmm sachant que c'est Pluton, ça doit être Stalker Fiction son Pornfiles.  :tired:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Le système de combat dans Baldur's Gate c'est bien D&D 3.5 non ?

----------


## kayl257

ADD 2 il me semble.
Par contre icewind dale 2, c'était la version suivante.

----------


## guizmo

Y a t-il eu un Mod pour le rendre un peu mieux graphiquement ou pour le monter en résolution ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Y a t-il eu un Mod pour le rendre un peu mieux graphiquement ou pour le monter en résolution ?


http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showt...p?t=2055229143

----------


## guizmo

merci !! ensuite lequel est le mieux :
Throne of Bhaal ou Shadows of Amn ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> merci !! ensuite lequel est le mieux :
> Throne of Bhaal ou Shadows of Amn ?


Aucune idée, jamais joué au 2.

----------


## kayl257

TOB c'est l'add-on de SOA.
Dc la suite.

Mais faire TOB sans avoir fait SOA ça sert à rien.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

TOB c'est vachement axé combat et gros billisme. Ceci dit les combats sont chouettes et le donjon bonus (la tour de garde) est assez génial.

SOA ben c'est de la balle. Long, excellente liberté d'action (pour la première moité, un peu moins la deuxième) tout en restant scénarisé et des décors variés et jolis tout plein.

----------


## kayl257

Je préfère l'ambiance de TOB (mais qui ne vaut pas l'ambiance de BG1)

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Non mais BG c'est simple il faut se faire les jeux et leur add-on dans l'ordre, c'est juste énorme et y en a pour 10 ans.

----------


## kayl257

L'add on du 1 est très dispensable AMHA.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Bordel, j'arrive plus à trouver le topic des screenshots, quelqu'un m'aide !?

----------


## Say hello

C'est juste avant le topic sur Baldur's Gate.
Euh.. attends 2s.

----------


## Pluton

Waouh ,j'ai mis le feu avec mon screenshot !
Oui je suis bien vers la fin du 1 sous le moteur du 2 avec WEIDU ou TUTU je sais plus.
Ensuite j'hésite à me faire l'extension du 1 avant de commencer le 2 avec la même fine équipe dans la continuité.

Pour faire marcher le jeu sous le moteur de BG2, allez voir le premier post des Dungeon & canards.

----------


## ElGato

> Ensuite j'hésite à me faire l'extension du 1 avant de commencer le 2 avec la même fine équipe dans la continuité.


Je continue un tout petit peu le HS, après promis j'arrête: l'add-on est quand même vraiment pas terrible, ne file pas d'objets vraiment intéressants, l'histoire est médiocre et les décors assez limités.
A faire une fois par curiosité, ou pour exploser allègrement la limite d'xp de BG1.

Bref, je te conseille d'enchaîner sur le 2.

----------


## JudaGrumme

Merci Pluton, tu m'as donné envie de me refaire le 1, avec le moteur du 2 ça doit poutrer. Plus qu'à installer les 5 CDs...  :tired:

----------


## touriste

> Je continue un tout petit peu le HS, après promis j'arrête: l'add-on est quand même vraiment pas terrible, ne file pas d'objets vraiment intéressants, l'histoire est médiocre et les décors assez limités.
> A faire une fois par curiosité, ou pour exploser allègrement la limite d'xp de BG1.
> 
> Bref, je te conseille d'enchaîner sur le 2.


les 

Spoiler Alert! 


muloups

 c est sympa et puis y a le challenge de buter le mage dans le port :D

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Un pote qui a acheté un portable tout neuf m'a filé sa vieille tour \o/
Sauf qu'elle est aussi faiblarde que le PC portable sans écran qui me sert de PC  ::P: 
Mais bon, il est sous XP, alors je peux enfin rejouer à des jeux qui, s'il sont moches, sont quand même super bien :


\o/

----------


## Crusader

C'est quand meme pas prudent de faire avancer son tank a découvert en pleine ville. :^_^: 

Sinon CM ::wub:: 
Meme si mon préféré est BB

----------


## Aghora

C'est l'histoire de BOUM le Tigre qui un jour se promenait dans un village. Tout à coup un Sherman arriva par derrière et BOUM le Tigre !

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> C'est quand meme pas prudent de faire avancer son tank a découvert en pleine ville.


Ben ouais. D'où le Panzer Bezatsung étendu tout contre les chenilles à droite du tigre (pas descendu du bon côté, l'équipage  ::P: )   En même temps l'IA a pas le choix: je l'ai enfermée dans une rue gnihihihihihi  ::happy2::  (Bon, ok, j'ai jamais été super fort à ce jeu et j'ai du refaire 3 fois le scénar pour le gagner, mais bon, le bilan et là, 2 tigres et un Stug G détruits contre 1 membre d'équipage blessé sur les 5 shermans )

---------- Post added at 14h49 ---------- Previous post was at 14h48 ----------




> C'est l'histoire de BOUM le Tigre qui un jour se promenait dans un village. Tout à coup un Sherman arriva par derrière et BOUM le Tigre !


Il a dû toucher le tigre 5 fois avant que l'équipage panique quand même: j'ai un peu stressé sur le coup... Mais bon, j'en avais deux autres qui arrivaient par l'arrière du Tigre...

----------


## Jean Pale

Oh ! Une couille géante encore plus grosse que celle trouvée par half !  ::o: 



Non, la couille géante...  :Emo: 


Ahhhh te revoilà  ::):

----------


## Nibher

Géante géante... C'est vite dit  :Cigare:

----------


## Slayertom

> C'est l'histoire de BOUM le Tigre qui un jour se promenait dans un village. Tout à coup un Sherman arriva par derrière et BOUM le Tigre !


 ::P:  j'aime cette histoire, surtout quand c'est moi qui controle le Sherman.

----------


## Aghora

Remarque qu'il y a plus de chance que ça marche avec un Firefly ou un M4/76  ::P: anzerpassion88:.

----------


## Crusader

> Remarque qu'il y a plus de chance que ça marche avec un Firefly ou un M4/76 anzerpassion88:.


Je te raconte meme pas avec un Pershing ou un T-29, :menofwaraddict:

----------


## Ashraam

Rendons à Blizzard ce qui lui appartient, j'avoue, j'ai failli jeter le jeu.

----------


## Darkath

C'est quoi ce délire lol ?

----------


## Ashraam

On appelle ça un easter egg moisi, tain, je suis frustré la.

Pour une fois que j'avais un bon défouloir sous la main, il a fallu que WotLK revienne sur le tapis.

----------


## ziltoïd

C'est quoi le jeu? Wolverine?

----------


## Ashraam

Ouep

----------


## Siona

Il propose quoi comme quête sinon ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Steack

Et tu peut rejoindre la guilde de Xavier au début ou faut que tu tue d'abord 200 mobs ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Crusader

Assaut sur un village près de Kharkov détenu par les allemands.

----------


## KiwiX

> Rendons à Blizzard ce qui lui appartient, j'avoue, j'ai failli jeter le jeu.
> 
> http://tof.Canardpc.Com/preview2/447...2-7df605082fca


Je viens de le finir. Un bon moment, un peu relou à shooter le Deadpool mais sinon, très bonne impression pour un jeu que personne n'attendait forcément.  ::):

----------


## Ashraam

Absolument d'accord, mais bon, un easter egg comme ça, ça sous entendrait que le jeu en question est un incontournable, ce qui est loin d'être le cas ^^

Enfin bon, tant qu'on ne sera pas débarassé du triumvirat EA/Blizzard/Ubisoft, on devra toujours subir ce genre de publicités et je trouve ça dommage...

----------


## Leybi

Et une chouette début de partie  :Cigare: 


C'est Anno 1701 au fait.

----------


## Olipro

Je me souviens l'une des mes dernieres parties sur ce jeu, le port de ma ville principale devenait un gros merdier chaotique

----------


## Pluton

Ben nan, désolé ça vieillit pas cette bonne vieille 3D iso, et vous pouvez bien me traiter de vieux con nostalgeek, c'est ma première partie de Baldur's Gate, commencée en 2008.
Regardez moi ces beaux tapis et le travail sur la rampe en fer forgé des escaliers...



Et encore, la compression JPEG est moche...

----------


## Rikimaru

Nico en mod Dr House.



Aie ça va faire mal mon gros!



Faut bien que je décompresse.



Hein bande de BRANLEUR.... Qui paye vos retraites le PAPE ::):

----------


## RUPPY

Recyclage de screens posté dans d'autres sujet

Quelques screens de The tomorrow war

Méfiance....


Tout doux avec les gaz


Détail de l'aide ingame...remarquer la gestion des systèmes de survie et du carburant...ça fait longtemps que je n'avais pas vu ça dans un shoot spatial....ahhh  Elite  ::wub:: 


Le vaisseau du début


La tableau de bord avec ses commandes fonctionnelles


Hum un vaisseau alien


Oups, désolé, il est tout cassé

----------


## RUPPY

Riddick

Hum hum...va falloir longer les murs


Comme c'est mimi

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Il a vraiment de la gueule le Riddick. Ca tourne sur un PC de low ça ou faut contacter la NASA?

----------


## le faucheur

J'espère surtout qu'il bug beaucoup moins que son ainé.

Le jeu refusait de se lancer chez un paquet de gens !

----------


## kayl257

> Il a vraiment de la gueule le Riddick. Ca tourne sur un PC de low ça ou faut contacter la NASA?


Si tu le trouve à pas cher, autant faire "l'ancien".
Sur ma Geforce 6800, il tournait au max en 1280.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Je me souviens l'une des mes dernieres parties sur ce jeu, le port de ma ville principale devenait un gros merdier chaotique
> http://uppix.net/d/1/0/389a48a41c9e5...e9196542tt.jpg


 Roh l'autre hey , il met un entrepot juste a coté du port  ::o: 
Et puis on le voit bien que les drapeaux sur les bateaux ont la meme couleur que ceux de ta ville , tricheur bordélique  ::P:

----------


## Olipro

> Ben nan, désolé ça vieillit pas cette bonne vieille 3D iso, et vous pouvez bien me traiter de vieux con nostalgeek, c'est ma première partie de Baldur's Gate, commencée en 2008.
> Regardez moi ces beaux tapis et le travail sur la rampe en fer forgé des escaliers...
> 
> Et encore, la compression JPEG est moche...


Et ces horribles ronds autour des personnages qui gâchent l'entière totalité du décors  :tired: 
Je suis assez allergique à ces trucs là. Dans le même genre, je trouve left for dead extrêmement moche à cause des halos autour des persos. Pareil pour mount and blade avec les noms.

---------- Post ajouté à 10h06 ----------




> Roh l'autre hey , il met un entrepot juste a coté du port 
> Et puis on le voit bien que les drapeaux sur les bateaux ont la meme couleur que ceux de ta ville , tricheur bordélique


Euuuh si je me souviens bien, les ouvriers des ports n'étaient pas assez nombreux pour déservir tout ce que j'avais besoin de déservir. D'où les autres entrepôts.

Et pour la couleur des bateaux : évidement je suis forcé de faire du commerce avec moi-même, c'est la base de l'économie du jeu  ::rolleyes:: 
D'ailleurs je fais tres peu, voir aucun, commerce avec l'ia, puisque ses demandes varient tout le temps et que ma macro-économie ne permet plus de faire de micro changements.

----------


## NitroG42

> Et ces horribles ronds autour des personnages qui gâchent l'entière totalité du décors 
> Je suis assez allergique à ces trucs là. Dans le même genre, je trouve left for dead extrêmement moche à cause des halos autour des persos. Pareil pour mount and blade avec les noms.[COLOR="Silver"]


Je sais pas si tu avais vu, mais c'est complètement désactivable.
Sauf qu'après, bonne chance pour retrouver les persos.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Je sais pas si tu avais vu, mais c'est complètement désactivable.
> Sauf qu'après, bonne chance pour retrouver les persos.


C'est clair que sans halo Bill goutterait plus souvent aux friendly fire.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Et pour la couleur des bateaux : évidement je suis forcé de faire du commerce avec moi-même, c'est la base de l'économie du jeu 
> D'ailleurs je fais tres peu, voir aucun, commerce avec l'ia, puisque ses demandes varient tout le temps et que ma macro-économie ne permet plus de faire de micro changements.


 Ouais , c'était un des problemes du dernier opus , l'ia n'a qu'une logique tres faible vis a vis de son approvisionnement , il suffit qu'il colonise une ile avec du tabac dessus pour que son ile habité recoive automatiquement du tabac et de maniere illimité et sans probleme d'approvisionnement.
A partir de la , le commerce , qui est la pour resoudre le manque d'équilibre des stocks , n'a plus de sens avec l'ia , sauf s'enrichir , mais en micro comme tu le dis.

----------


## Crusader

> Quelques screens de The tomorrow war



Ca a l'air très prometteur. ::o:

----------


## Le Mamelouk

C'est joli, nan ?

----------


## J-D

Des images de _Battlestations: Pacific._ Un jeu de pédalos-consolisé-stratégique.



Oh mon bateau ooh ooooh ooh.


Les freins de piqué, c'est pour les low. :tired: 


Toi qui es fan de Silent hunter, abondonne tout espoir.

----------


## Ashraam

Pour rebondir sur le screenshot de Wolverine, une petite vidéo présentant qques autres achievements (non anglophone s'abstenir) :

http://uk.video.ign.com/dor/articles...=1tjecb3no1n47

----------


## Super_maçon

Mes premiers pas dans X3 ( oué ok, j'ai pas finit les 2500 jeux que j'ai commencé et je me mets a X3, j'ai tout compris, mais toutes ces affaires sur PC, pfff comment résister, je suis faible  ::sad::  )

Un jour il sera miens, ho oui...






'sciouze maille french, mais puté c'est beau !  ::wub::

----------


## Aghora

Et donc ça c'est Terran Conflict, hein ?

----------


## Super_maçon

Affirmatif  :;):

----------


## Aghora

Je commence à avoir envie de m'y remettre et pourtant je sais que je ne ferais jamais fortune parce que j'ai jamais compris comment faire marcher mes (non, mon) cargo comme je le voudrais.

----------


## Super_maçon

Oula j'en suis pas là ^^
Je viens a peine d'avoir ma première escouade. Pour l'instant je virevolte au gré de la campagne, quelques missions en plus par ci par là, je commence a peine.
Va plutôt voir du coté du topique de terran conflict, ou du forum off' pour des aides et conseils.

----------


## RUPPY

> Je commence à avoir envie de m'y remettre et pourtant je sais que je ne ferais jamais fortune parce que j'ai jamais compris comment faire marcher mes (non, mon) cargo comme je le voudrais.


Pareil mais ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est que sur Steam, etc..  on trouve X3TC à 39€ alors qu'à la Fnac il y a X3 gold pour 29€  ::O: ...j'ai d'ailleurs attendu que cette version Gold sorte pour choper X3TC encore moins chère car j'ai déja X3 Réunion  ::(:

----------


## Slayertom

X3 est une perle dans le genre, il faut vous jeter dessus sans hésiter et surtout accrochez vous au début car vous allez en baver mais une fois les bases assimilé c'est du pur bonheur (prévoyez quand même pas mal de temps libres et la lecture du manuel).

----------


## Aghora

C'est injuste : entre Sacred 2, quelques parties de MOW, quelques wargames, apprendre les règles des autres, je fais comment pour jouer moi  :Emo:   :Emo:  ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> C'est injuste : entre Sacred 2, quelques parties de MOW, quelques wargames, apprendre les règles des autres, je fais comment pour jouer moi   ?


Ne dors plus  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Aghora

J'aurais jamais dû soigner mes insomnies, c'est malin.

----------


## BuzzerMan

Juste un petit screen d'un jeu pas très récent : Titan Quest avec l'extension, je suis tombé sur un objet assez improbable. Même si je suis sûrement pas le premier, le voici, ça m'a fait sourire : 



C'est un peu long à lire mais c'est bien marrant ^^. Et je l'ai eu sur un mob nommé, je vous le donne en mille, Beastman Archer #783, costaud l'oiseau en plus !

----------


## Dark Fread



----------


## L'invité

Mouahahah!  :^_^: 
J'ai bien fait de pas le prendre moi aussi tout à l'heure!

----------


## Aghora

C'est quel jeu  ::O:  ?

----------


## Wicked Style

::o: 

http://www.codemasters.fr/cheats/index.php

 :Gerbe: 

On a atteint le fond la non ? Jamais vu ça depuis les minitels...

----------


## orime

> Juste un petit screen d'un jeu pas très récent : Titan Quest avec l'extension, je suis tombé sur un objet assez improbable. Même si je suis sûrement pas le premier, le voici, ça m'a fait sourire : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/c543...a-926b6228323c
> 
> C'est un peu long à lire mais c'est bien marrant ^^. Et je l'ai eu sur un mob nommé, je vous le donne en mille, Beastman Archer #783, costaud l'oiseau en plus !


TQ  :Bave: .

Mon Rodeur est toujours en sauvegarde d'ailleurs.

----------


## L'invité

> C'est quel jeu  ?


Jericho.

----------


## Dark Fread

> C'est quel jeu  ?


Clive Barker's Jericho. Ca se laisse jouer.

----------


## Steack

Jeu popcorn  ::rolleyes::

----------


## BuzzerMan

C'est le fameux jeu ou tu peux pas sauter ? Pas trop frustrant ?
Bon apparemment ArmA aussi mais c'est pas le même gameplay...

----------


## Dark Fread

Si, un peu, surtout quand tu dois faire le tour pour prendre l'escalier parce qu'une rambarde est plus efficace pour te ralentir qu'une armée de démons.

----------


## Pluton

Et là j'ai une certaine appréhension, surtout que j'ai zappé les quêtes secondaires à la ville de Baldur et que mon équipe n'est qu'au niveau 6...


I have a bad feeling about this...

----------


## le faucheur

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/f377...1-4ab760fc3eac
> 
> http://top-news.fr/wp-content/uploads/pigeon.jpg


C'est quoi cette arnaque de merde ?! N'importe quoi !

----------


## L'invité

> Et là j'ai une certaine appréhension, surtout que j'ai zappé les quêtes secondaires à la ville de Baldur et que mon équipe n'est qu'au niveau 6...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/87b...f5cf12054a.jpg
> 
> I have a bad feeling about this...


Ouai tu peux flipper alors.
Ca sent meme le one shot de toute la team en 4 secondes (sans exagerer).

----------


## NitroG42

> Et là j'ai une certaine appréhension, surtout que j'ai zappé les quêtes secondaires à la ville de Baldur et que mon équipe n'est qu'au niveau 6...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/87b...f5cf12054a.jpg
> 
> I have a bad feeling about this...


Compte jusqu'à 3.

----------


## Pluton

OMG !
Je me fais défoncer la tronche  ::o: 

Edit : Héhé, un de moins. Merci le moteur de BG2 qui permet de changer de zone en attirant un ennemi. Par contre les deux mages qui restent avant l'Ultimate Big Boss Ever c'est pas de la gnognotte  :tired:

----------


## touriste

Lvl6 ? Wtf t'as zappé 1/4 du jeu?  ::P: 

Au moins t'as accès au boules de feu et le projectile magique commence a etre intéressant. Pense a checker les pièges là ou tu es :D

----------


## Pluton

C'est Baldur's Gate 1, hein, sous le moteur du 2. Je crois pas qu'on y arrive lvl 12 à la fin non plus...

----------


## Olipro

C'est chiant quand même, bloquer à un endroit juste parce qu'on a pas le niveau. Dans n'importe quel fps, même si on n'a plus de munition, il suffit de s'accrocher un minimum et compter sur nos vrais réflexes pour s'en sortir.

----------


## Darkath

En meme temps la c'est du crime, zapper les quètes secondaires de la porte de baldur ça devrait pas être permis. Je suis sur qu'en plus t'a pas Tiax dans ton équipe hein ?

----------


## Pluton

> C'est chiant quand même, bloquer à un endroit juste parce qu'on a pas le niveau. Dans n'importe quel fps, même si on n'a plus de munition, il suffit de s'accrocher un minimum et compter sur nos vrais réflexes pour s'en sortir.


Ah mais je compte bien leur refaire le portrait  :B): 
Bon, la suite dans longtemps, je pars en gros week end.

----------


## Slayertom



----------


## ElGato

> Et là j'ai une certaine appréhension, surtout que j'ai zappé les quêtes secondaires à la ville de Baldur et que mon équipe n'est qu'au niveau 6...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/87b...f5cf12054a.jpg
> 
> I have a bad feeling about this...


Tain t'es dans la merde.

Alors, ça fait quoi le type qui 

Spoiler Alert! 


balance des flèches explosives à chaque tour ?

----------


## touriste

> C'est Baldur's Gate 1, hein, sous le moteur du 2. Je crois pas qu'on y arrive lvl 12 à la fin non plus...


T'arrive au lvl 7/8 suivant la classe, 8/9 avec l'addon donc oui t as zappé un quart d'expérience :D

----------


## Steack

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5a1...fe1ebfb2dc.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e07...9bf1498477.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9aa...bd5ecdd729.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/de1...19f306e022.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0c7...fd17578914.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/441...7aaa9c4160.jpg


C'est quel jeu ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Killing Floor, sortit sur Steam en stand alone.

----------


## Kamasa

> Juste un petit screen d'un jeu pas très récent : Titan Quest avec l'extension, je suis tombé sur un objet assez improbable. Même si je suis sûrement pas le premier, le voici, ça m'a fait sourire : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/c543...a-926b6228323c
> 
> C'est un peu long à lire mais c'est bien marrant ^^. Et je l'ai eu sur un mob nommé, je vous le donne en mille, Beastman Archer #783, costaud l'oiseau en plus !


Dans le jeu, tu as une douzaine de ces lettres idiotes a collectionner.
"A collectionner", parce qu'elle ne servent à rien du tout  :;):

----------


## Dark Fread

Mignon. Vraiment mignon ce jeu.



Oula, mais c'est même très joli par moments !

----------


## ashezar

Pour mon premier post sur ce forum quelques screen de nostalgie
Pour l'ancetre du mmo qui est dark ages of camelot
Scéance Pvp d'anthologie



Vive le trébuchet qui faisait de vrai dégats c'etait génial à l'époque




Et le bélier  ::): 


En espérant que cela ravivera quelques souvenirs à certains et n'oubliez pas Mort aux LURI!

----------


## Nelfe

DAoC  ::love::

----------


## pigeon_vole

J'ai retrouvé Spok !

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Tu manges des croquettes bioniques ?

----------


## Jean Pale

Séance ninjaz avec Pyjama :

----------


## Jean Pale

Suite  ::):

----------


## Darkath

C'est quoi ce jeu bizarre ?

----------


## Jean Pale

Coda, un mod pour UT3 en alpha axé sur le combat au sabre et les éléments de la nature.

----------


## timonier

Le début de l'attaque !
 _Yesterday, December 7, 1941, a date which will live in infamy_ 
 J'espere que j'ai eu Ben Affleck ou Matt Daemon  :tired: 
 bon l'image est statique, ça ne rend pas justice au beau bordel que c'est ! (les gerbes d'eau sont sublimes soit dit en passant!)
 Le premier qui me chante "my heart will go on" prend ma main dans la poire  ::(:

----------


## timonier

Bon allez, hop, j'en profite pour en rajouter une petite palanquée
 un faux air de Silent Hunter...
 "Mayday Mayday I'm sinking, I'm sinking" "uh allo uh what are you thinking about ?"
 la nuit tout les navires sont gris  ::ninja::

----------


## Nelfe

C'est quoi ce jeu ?

----------


## timonier

> C'est quoi ce jeu ?


 Battlestations Pacific

----------


## Guybrush_SF

ça a l'air sympa tout plein  :;):

----------


## Dark Fread

Y'a une statue qui mate grave dans le fond.

----------


## Krogort

Le beau nélico ! Bon par contre pour le piloter faut s'accrocher, rien que pour démarrer ça m'a pris 1h.

Meme les cibles rampantes sont bien modélisées !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Hop des screens de tout pleins de mods ou pas d'Unreal Tournament 3

Angel Fall First: Planetstorm

----------


## MetalDestroyer

La suite :
 Unreal Tournament 3 (avec/sans mutators) En tout cas, le mutator Titan sa roxxe






Coda

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Ca à l'air méchamment bien angel fall first la  ::o:

----------


## Dark Fread

> image


Je viens de comprendre que ton arme n'était pas hyper-zarb, mais qu'il y avait un poteau au second plan. Par contre, t'auras pas d'chocolats visiblement...

----------


## Sylvine

> Ca à l'air méchamment bien angel fall first la


 Faut savoir que c'est encore une beta.
Sur les screens de Metal, dans l'espace ça rend bien. Sur la map que j'avais essayé, avec les trouffions au ras du sol c'était beaucoup moins glorieux...

----------


## le faucheur

> Hop des screens de tout pleins de mods ou pas d'Unreal Tournament 3
> 
> Angel Fall First: Planetstorm
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c51...4-2a6e3ed43552
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/38a...b-0327a9fef531
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f00...e-adc73aabaad1
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/189...2-588c976c9137
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/43d...d-80e6f707ebea
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d09...7-3e4425c9da55
> ...


Han ! Il a l'air de déchiré méchamment ce mod !

L'avant dernier screenshot, c'est sous l'eau non ?

----------


## Crusader

> Le beau nélico ! Bon par contre pour le piloter faut s'accrocher, rien que pour démarrer ça m'a pris 1h.
> http://uppix.net/2/6/d/5e997aff7c132...8f5abf56tt.jpg
> Meme les cibles rampantes sont bien modélisées !
> http://uppix.net/4/5/9/368737d1505e4...c80f4c46tt.jpg


Il est bien alors blacksharp?

----------


## Jean Pale

> Han ! Il a l'air de déchiré méchamment ce mod !
> 
> L'avant dernier screenshot, c'est sous l'eau non ?


Non, c'est l'espace.

----------


## francou008

Le seul intérêt d'UT3 : les mods.  :tired:

----------


## Sylvine

> Le seul intérêt d'UT3 : les mods.


 Toi va jouer à... à...
Tu joues à quoi toi déjà?

----------


## Steack

> Le seul intérêt d'UT3 : les mods.


D'ailleurs à 10€ à la fnac, rien que pour les mods, sa me titille sévère  ::ninja::

----------


## Krogort

> Il est bien alors blacksharp?


C'est peut être un peu trop Sim (surtout l'avionique) pour moi...pourtant j'avais adoré lock on.
Enfin je verrais quand je récupérerais mon Hotas, avec le ptit Cyborg + clavier c'est un peu trop galère.
Rien que niveau pilotage faut s'accrocher, c'est une brique cet hélico ! Mais bon j'ai pas trop d'expérience dans les simu d'hélico, a part EECH il y a longtemps.

----------


## eMKa

De nouveaux  ::love::  (_Crysis Wars_) :

 
(assaut d'un porte-avion !)


(bloqué dans la flotte avec Kayato, essayant de se faire exploser par la déflagration du bateau qui s'est retourné...)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Le seul intérêt d'UT3 : les mods.


Bah non. Bon même s'il a fallu du temps pour que le Titan Pack sorte. Je commence à m'amuser avec UT 3 tout court.

----------


## Darkath

> D'ailleurs à 10€ à la fnac, rien que pour les mods, sa me titille sévère


Il coute que 10€ UT ? Faut que je sorte un peu de chez moi  ::P: 
Ah 5€ a Micromania ...

----------


## Jean Pale

> Le seul intérêt d'UT3 : les mods.


N'importe quoi. En revanche après 2 mois d'absence de UT, ça fait tout bizarre de retourner sur les serveurs pgm  :Emo: 
Dans tous les cas, je vous conseille fortement de vous prendre le jeu, les mods commencent à affluer, que ce soit en terme de release ou pas.

----------


## kayl257

Oué mais bon, prendre le jeu now, etre noob et se retrouver face à des sereurs de pgm...non merci!

----------


## Jean Pale

J'en connais qu'un, serveur de pgm. Sur les serveurs "basiques", un manchot borgne tétraplégique à une palme peut s'en sortir, comme sur tous les jeux quoi.

----------


## Steack

La démo m'avait pas excité des masses, UT 2004 me fait plus d'effet  ::rolleyes:: 



> Il coute que 10€ UT ? Faut que je sorte un peu de chez moi 
> Ah 5€ a Micromania ...


Ton micromania vend des jeux PC  ::o: 
A nice ils vendent que pour les consoleux, les seules jeux PC ont plus de 6 mois, d'occas', et on peut pas dire que le choix est vaste (Genre *La génése des STALKER* et *Mon ponney 3-Resurection)*.

----------


## bixente

> Ton micromania vend des jeux PC 
> A nice ils vendent que pour les consoleux, les seules jeux PC ont plus de 6 mois, d'occas', et on peut pas dire que le choix est vaste (Genre *La génése des STALKER* et *Mon ponney 3-Resurection)*.


Ton Micromania est précurseur, la chaîne de magasin a récemment laissé entendre qu'elle arrêterait de vendre du jeu PC.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> La démo m'avait pas excité des masses, UT 2004 me fait plus d'effet


J'étais dans le même cas que toi. Au final, il est tout bien. C'est peut-être le 2.0 qui fait ça, j'en sais rien. Je l'ai acheté à la sortie du 2.0, donc...

----------


## Steack

Et juste pour satisfaire ma curiosité: Qu'est ce qui change avec la 2.0 ?
Je sais, je pourrai rechercher, mais j'ai la flemme  :tired:

----------


## Dark Fread

Hé bien à en croire Clubic, c'est un pur truc de ouf. 




> Également connue sous le nom de v1.4, cette mise à jour revient sur quantité d'éléments afin de rendre l'expérience de jeu plus complète. L'intégration avec Steam est plus réussie, la gestion des serveurs est plus aboutie et l'interface générale du jeu nettement améliorée.


Ou pas.

----------


## Jean Pale

Ben si, justement. En terme de gameply pur, rien n'a changé. Il y a plus de contenu, le jeu est plus fluide, mieux optimisé, propose plus de réglages, les menus sont plus intuitifs, la gestion des serveurs et des mods aussi, l'intégration à steam avec les achievements (attention c'est super important ça §  ::ninja:: ), etc etc...

Mais beaucoup se sont contentés de ne pas regarder plus loin que le bout de leur nez, si je puis dire. Ils se sont contentés d'écouter les détracteurs (pour la plupart des gros glands se disant fans d'ut critiquant le gameplay de UT3 en soutenant qu'il n'a rien d'un UT tout en encensant Ut2k4) tout comme pour ET:QW, et ça suffit à tuer un jeu. Mais UT3 propose les mods contrairement à ET:QW, donc il est un peu sauvé.

----------


## Sylvine

Surtout que j'ai toujours pas bien compris ce qu'on reprochait à ce jeu.

----------


## ElGato

> Surtout que j'ai toujours pas bien compris ce qu'on reprochait à ce jeu.


Principalement la finition à la pisse consolesque. 
Le patch a pas mal arrangé les choses et...ooooh zut, j'ai revendu mon jeu il y a longtemps, quel dommage.

----------


## Dark Fread

Des la série UT, j'ai touché qu'à la demo du 3  ::ninja::  
Mon post était à caractère strictement informatif, hein.

----------


## Jean Pale

La finition consolesque ? Il avait quoi de consolesque ?  ::rolleyes::  On peut parler de L4D si tu veux.

Je ne pensais pas à toi Dark  :;):

----------


## Sylvine

> Principalement la finition à la pisse consolesque. 
> Le patch a pas mal arrangé les choses et...ooooh zut, j'ai revendu mon jeu il y a longtemps, quel dommage.


 Mouais enfin ça empeche pas des Arma et d'autres de se taper des bonnes notes que je sache.
(et la version console d'UT III est sortie 8 mois après...)

----------


## Dark Fread

> La finition consolesque ? Il avait quoi de consolesque ?


D'après ce que j'ai entendu/vu/contemplé dans du vomi, c'est pas assez rapide. Limite lent pour un UT.




> Je ne pensais pas à toi Dark


T'inquiète  ::happy2::

----------


## Sylvine

> D'après ce que j'ai entendu/vu/contemplé dans du vomi, c'est pas assez rapide. Limite lent pour un UT.


 Euh, là faut m'expliquer.
Ou alors vraiment le patch a vraiment totalement changé le jeu.

----------


## Jean Pale

Les gens reprochaient au jeu soit :

- un gameplay trop classique. Et ils retournent sur CS :ironie:
- un gameplay qui n'a rien d'un UT. Principalement entendu par les fans de 2004 qui n'ont apparemment pas remarqué que UT3 est plus proche du 99 que le 2004.
- les graphismes ternes et le moteur pourri. Le moteur est un des meilleurs en technicité, mais je conçois que el rendu puisse ne pas plaire.
- le manque de contenu. Y'a plus le mode onslaugt.




> Limite lent pour un UT.


Non, c'est car il n'y a pas le super dodge (UT2kxx) qui permettait de sauter après un dodge et donc faire le remake du lac des cygnes. UT3 est plus rapide, nerveux et violent que 2004. C'est le gameplay du 99, un retour aux sources.

----------


## Canard WC

ça manque de screens sur un topic qui pourtant s'appelle "Le Topic des screenshoots"

----------


## Dark Fread

> Non, c'est car il n'y a pas le super dodge (UT2kxx) qui permettait de sauter après un dodge et donc faire le remake du lac des cygnes. UT3 est plus rapide, nerveux et violent que 2004. C'est le gameplay du 99, un retour aux sources.


Bref, les fans sont des chieurs §§§




> ça manque de screens sur un topic qui pourtant s'appelle "Le Topic des screenshoots"
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/97f...e4e53ca458.jpg


Mwokay, mais de là à sortir du F3  :Emo:

----------


## Jean Pale

Non, les fans sont contents, sauf ceux de la série 2k et les puristes du 99 qui restent dans leur monde, même s'ils sont que 3.

----------


## Morgoth

UT3 est vachement sympa à jouer (j'ai passé un temps impressionnant rien que sur la Démo) mais le rendu est à vomir :
Pas d'AA (merde, on est en 2009 quoi).
Monstrueux effets d'escaliers (Stalker, y'a pas d'AA non plus, mais ça reste acceptable).
Des textures baveuses.
Plein de flou, Bloom et autres effets cache-misère pour tenter (vainement) de masquer le tout.
En fait, avec un autre moteur, ça serait ultime. Comme le dit Jean Pale, c'est bien plus proche de UT99 que les 2kxx. :/

----------


## Jean Pale

Euh, morgoth, le bloom et autres merdes s'enlèvent. Mais le bloom et le HDR faut laisser, c'est juste magnifique. En revanche le motion blur et le depth of field, poubelle. Et les textures ne sont pas baveuses, ça devait être un problème à la sortie du jeu ça. Et moi je l'aime ce moteur  :B):

----------


## Morgoth

De toute façon, je fais une allergie aux jeux sans AA (Stalker étant l'exception, même en DX8 d'ailleurs).
J'ai testé la Démo, donc effectivement ça remonte. Mais honnêtement, après le Spam de Screens officiels, ça faisait très mal de voir le véritable rendu du moteur.

----------


## Jean Pale

Ben il est juste magnifique le jeu, stoi qui a un problème avec l'aa  ::ninja::  Et je ne le remarque pas tant que ça. Tfaçon c'est le seul jeu qui encore aujourd'hui m'en file plein les mirettes tellement le contenu amateur est magnifique.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Ben il est juste magnifique le jeu


Alors là je suis d'accord, c'est quand même super beau et c'est 60 fps constant sur une machine correcte.

----------


## Jean Pale

Sauf que moi j'héberge et que je fous 50 mutators qui bouffent 458 fps  :Emo:  

Les dinosaures  :Bave:

----------


## Pluton

> Tain t'es dans la merde.
> 
> Alors, ça fait quoi le type qui balance des flèches explosives à chaque tour ?


Avec Minsc, Jaheira et Khalid qui le gang-banguent shootés à la résist fire plus l'autre gogole qui canarde à l'arc de loin et les magos qui admirent et applaudissent, ça fait splourtch  :B): 

Et de deux  :B):   :B): 

Edit : Le dernier sbire est une vraie saloperie, et il me fait un truc que j'arrive pas à contourner :


Et pourtant, juste après le glurps :

BoOm, H34Dsh0t §

Putains de ch3aters, ils sont partout ces n00bz0rs § :tired:

----------


## Olipro

Massacre de zombies sur garrysmod




Et nos petites expériences.

----------


## Pluton

> Putains de ch3aters, ils sont partout ces n00bz0rs §


Bon, plus qu'un, le dernier pas beau, en fait le mago cheater c'était une lopette sans son shield de planqué.  :B): 
Putain j'en chie là par contre, le frangin est un hachoir sur pattes. ::O:

----------


## Aghora

> Avec Minsc, Jaheira et Khalid qui le gang-banguent shootés à la résist fire plus l'autre gogole qui canarde à l'arc de loin et les magos qui admirent et applaudissent, ça fait splourtch


Eh oui. C'est le "Death Spell" qui zigouille Minsc.

----------


## Pluton

C'est nawak le grand boss, il est super costaud, résistant à la magie, descend le quart de la vie d'un guss à chaque coup, mes flèches ne le touchent jamais, Khalid n'a pas le temps de placer deux coups et il a chais pas combien de PV. J'aime bien avoir à me creuser la tête dans un jeu mais là c'est vraiment n'importe quoi.

----------


## Fernando

Tout ce dont je me rappelle c'est que j'invoquais le plus de monstres possible surtout les squelettes qui se font en grand nombres et font gagner du temps.

ça doit pas marcher sur lui mais un combo nuage qui endors plus squelettes invoqués insensibles au nuage pour faire le boulot ça m'avait sorti des combats que jugeais perdus à l'époque.
Là je joue au 2 et un sort qui aide bien c'est hate mais je sais aps si il est deja disponible dans le 1.

----------


## Pluton

> Tout ce dont je me rappelle c'est que j'invoquais le plus de monstres possible surtout les squelettes qui se font en grand nombres et font gagner du temps.
> 
> ça doit pas marcher sur lui mais un combo nuage qui endors plus squelettes invoqués insensibles au nuage pour faire le boulot ça m'avait sorti des combats que jugeais perdus à l'époque.
> Là je joue au 2 et un sort qui aide bien c'est hate mais je sais aps si il est deja disponible dans le 1.


Moui mais j'ai rien pour invoquer à part le sort de Dynamachin qui convoque 3 pauvres loups qui se font oneshot.
Ça va cheater je le sens.

----------


## touriste

T'as pas un gros bourrin du CaC avec une CA de -11 au moins? :x

----------


## ElGato

"Harmonie défensive" ...? Peut-être pas à ton niveau. 
Une potion qui améliore la dextérité peut un peu améliorer les choses.
Si t'as un perso avec les bottes du guépard, il peut servir d'appât pendant que les autres utilisent leurs armes à distance (tention aux pièges quand même).
Certains sorts passent, avec plus ou moins de bonheur.

----------


## Pluton

J'ai fait le test hier soir : même en tenant entre 5 et 10 minutes avec des invocations pourries, je vide les flèches (ultraviolentes pour certaines, des +2, des poisons, des mordantes, de glaces etc...), sorts et autres billes (+2) et des sorts qui font genre 2-3 de dégâts sur le gros vilain, il tient parfaitement debout et presque rien ne l'atteint.

Alors me lancer dans une séance de Benny Hill avec un perso qui court en rond ça m'intéresse pas vraiment comme gameplay.

Bref je vais passer en mode console pour avoir des baguettes d'invocation à volonté et l'avoir en un combat naze à l'usure et complètement cheaté. C'est n'importe quoi, j'ai tout de même réussi à tout passer avant lui sans difficulté majeure.

----------


## ElGato

Pas de flèches perceuses ?

----------


## Pluton

J'ai craqué, j'ai cheaté, c'est trop naze de faire des boss qui necessitent soit de minimaxer comme un porc soit de faire de l'anti-jeu lourdingue à coup d'invoc ou de Benny Hill débile.
Voilà, BG1 fini, j'enchaînerai plus tard sur le 2 en faisant cette fois-ci les quêtes secondaires.

----------


## M.Rick75

Normalement pleins de screens étaient prévus pour ce jeu mais j'ai merdé avec Fraps.
Bref, j'arrive sur la fin et j'ai vraiment beaucoup aimé la ballade.

Edit: Humm. Safari sous marin accompli:

----------


## Erkin_

Un des magnifiques décors de Memento Mori.

----------


## Darkath

> J'ai craqué, j'ai cheaté, c'est trop naze de faire des boss qui necessitent soit de minimaxer comme un porc soit de faire de l'anti-jeu lourdingue à coup d'invoc ou de Benny Hill débile.
> Voilà, BG1 fini, j'enchaînerai plus tard sur le 2 en faisant cette fois-ci les quêtes secondaires.


En meme temps Irenicus et Amelyssane je pense que c'est pareil, si t'as pas fais les quètes secondaire c'est du presque suicide

----------


## M.Rick75

Safari suite (et fin... Oui, j'étais à cours de péloche. Dommage pour vous, je comptais prendre en photo une superbe raie)

Des anges roux, de la romance,
 

De la baston, des intestins,
 

Des recoins obscurs, des ténias et des lava lamp,
 

Des grosses tortues, des enfants laissés au bord du chemin et des oursins,
 

J'ai vraiment bien aimé les petites sessions que j'ai faites, ces deux derniers mois, dans Aquaria.

----------


## Burr

> J'ai craqué, j'ai cheaté, c'est trop naze de faire des boss qui necessitent soit de minimaxer comme un porc soit de faire de l'anti-jeu lourdingue à coup d'invoc ou de Benny Hill débile.
> Voilà, BG1 fini, j'enchaînerai plus tard sur le 2 en faisant cette fois-ci les quêtes secondaires.


Avec les quêtes secondaires faites, tu n'aurais eu que peu de difficultés.Je n'ai pas eu le souvenir de devoir isoler les adversaires, il m'a juste suffit de doper tous mes personnages, lancer mes quelques invocations et c'était plié. J'imagine que en plus du manque d'XP, tu as pu passer auprès d'armes ou armures puissantes.

----------


## Fenhryl

> Safari suite (et fin... Oui, j'étais à cours de péloche. Dommage pour vous, je comptais prendre en photo une superbe raie)


Je l'ai fais pour toi.

Admirez le rendu, c'est du next gen ca les amis.

----------


## ashezar

> Je l'ai fais pour toi.
> 
> Admirez le rendu, c'est du next gen ca les amis.


Omg regarde moi le nombre de pollygone
En plus le rendu c'est pas du gouraud!

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Bande de cons§§

----------


## Nibher

> Omg regarde moi le nombre de pollygone
> En plus le rendu c'est pas du gouraud!


Tain c'est discret mais... Ce fur-shading  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## R_K

Tu es en version 1.1.2? Elle est disponible? Je crois que je suis à la 1.1.0 ou bien la 1.1.1. La dernière dont ils ont parlé sur leur site en tout cas.

----------


## Ashraam

> J'ai craqué, j'ai cheaté, c'est trop naze de faire des boss qui necessitent soit de minimaxer comme un porc soit de faire de l'anti-jeu lourdingue à coup d'invoc ou de Benny Hill débile.
> Voilà, BG1 fini, j'enchaînerai plus tard sur le 2 en faisant cette fois-ci les quêtes secondaires.


Avais tu un clerc ou un palouf dans ton groupe ? Si oui tu pouvais utiliser les 'Protection from Evil' sur tes CaC et comme c'est cumulatif, atteindre gentiment les -20AC, ce qui facilite pas mal le taf, surtout si tu as des armes +2...

----------


## touriste

As-tu tué Drizzt et pris son beau matos ? :D

----------


## Slayertom

Le cryengine dans toute sa splendeur













J'avais déjà parlé des 2 dernières mais je m'en lasse pas de les revoir

----------


## Aghora

Des images cryengine du vieux Blade Runner  :Bave:   :Bave: . Souvenirs....

----------


## Anonyme1023

Les deux autres viennent de "Je suis une légende"

Moins impressionnants ^^

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Il est tout de même hallucinant ce Cry Engine...  :Bave:

----------


## Hellzed

J'aimerai bien savoir combien il a coûté ce Cry Engine II.

----------


## Percolator42

C'est des images de quelles mods?

----------


## Dark Fread

Je crois que c'est juste des type qui s'amusent à faire des scènes surbelles avec le CE2, pas des mods.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Je crois que c'est juste des type qui s'amusent à faire des scènes surbelles avec le CE2, pas des mods.


Ouais c'est ça. C'est même pour un concours il me semble, mais ça j'en suis moins sûr.

----------


## Slayertom

Ces screenshot ne sont pas tiré de mod en préparation (et c'est bien dommage d'ailleurs) mais du résultat d'un concours visant a retranscrire le plus fidèlement possible l'ambiance d'un film dans le cryengine.

Le vainqueur est Blade Runner, son auteur gagne une statue en chocolat grandeur nature du héros de crysis (avec partie génital authentique).

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Faut dire que le décors Blade Runner est vraiment bien fait, j'ai presque envie de me rematter le film rien qu'en voyant ça.t

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Faut dire que le décors Blade Runner est vraiment bien fait, j'ai presque envie de me rematter le film rien qu'en voyant ça.t


Perso il me suffit de repenser à cette scène :



Le meilleur texte pratiquement impro made by Rutger Hauer  ::wub:: .

----------


## Hellzed

Je veux la musique du générique d'intro,avec les cheminées et l'oeil !

----------


## Aghora

Une des plus belles scènes du film.

----------


## Erkin_

Ahhhhh, Blade Runner.
C'est quand même une des rares licences (la seule ?) qui est énorme pour son film et pour son jeu vidéo (j'imagine qu'il en est de même pour le livre de K. Dick).
Même la B.O. Déchire tout.

----------


## Slayertom

Je préfère 100 fois le film au livre. Mais bon la on est entrain de virer complètement HS

----------


## ikarad

> Ces screenshot ne sont pas tiré de mod en préparation (et c'est bien dommage d'ailleurs) mais du résultat d'un concours visant a retranscrire le plus fidèlement possible l'ambiance d'un film dans le cryengine.
> 
> Le vainqueur est Blade Runner, son auteur gagne une statue en chocolat grandeur nature du héros de crysis (avec partie génital authentique).


 Le rêve ce serait de ressortir l'immense Blade Runner de westwood avec ce moteur et en faire un point&click mais avec les décors en 3D temps réel, ce serait fabuleux tellement ce jeux était génial (la meilleure adaptation de film en jeux vidéo à ce jour, loin devant riddick and co surtout que retranscrire fidèlement sous forme de jeux d'aventure est bien plus dur que de faire un fps) et que le cryengine 2 est formidable vu tout ce qu'on peut et on pourrait faire si les dévelloppeurs s'en donnaient à coeur joie et se le procurait plutôt que l'ue3 qui commence à régresser (en tout cas dans les jeux qui sortent)

----------


## Anonyme871

> Ahhhhh, Blade Runner.
> C'est quand même une des rares licences (la seule ?) qui est énorme pour son film et pour son jeu vidéo (j'imagine qu'il en est de même pour le livre de K. Dick).
> Même la B.O. Déchire tout.


Jay le dévédé  :Bave:

----------


## Jean Pale

Un peu de démarchage...



Il commence à me souler celui là...



Gloups !  ::O:

----------


## Jean Pale

On continue d'enquêter :



Hahaha §

 

Je gère.



Mais plus pour longtemps *phearz*

----------


## Aghora

Republic ?

----------


## Guybrush_SF

Le jeu qui ressort a chaque période d'élection  :;):

----------


## ziltoïd

Y'a des élections prochainement?  ::ninja:: 
J'ai jamais rien compris à ce jeu.

----------


## Jean Pale

Non je ne crois pas qu'il y ait des élections, mais n'ayant rien compris à l'époque, j'ai réinstallé, motivé à fond, et ça commence à venir  ::):

----------


## schnak

> Y'a des élections prochainement?





> Non je ne crois pas qu'il y ait des élections


En deux quote, je viens de démontrer que l'Europe à un sérieux problème d'image et d'information.
Rermercions les journaleux qui préfèrent s'astiquer le manche sur la grippe aviaire.

Donc, oui y'a bien des éléctions prochainement, et c'est les éléctions européennes.
Et ceux qui disent que ça sert à rien, je tient juste à préciser que facilement 70% (voire plus) du travail de nos assemblée relève de la mise en application des directives communautaires. En gros, ce vote est même plus important que le vote national aux législatives...  ::rolleyes:: 

Sinon, pas de screen, mais promis je vous montrerait des images de mon envouteuse/nécro évoluant dans l'eden, répondant au doux nom de "Elena Rostovsteff"  ::P:

----------


## Jean Pale

Je ne m'intéresse pas aux élections, même celles du pays où je vis.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Jay le dévédé


[HS]

Pareil avec les 5 versions ( sur 7 ) du film et la final version ( Director's cut 1992 ) est de loin la meilleure de toute. A tout les fans de BR, achetez ce coffret !  :;): .

----------


## kayl257

Le bar :

Le bar vu des toits :

Il fait pas beau vers là-bas!


Diantre, que ce jeu est beau!

----------


## Nelfe

> Sinon, pas de screen, mais promis je vous montrerait des images de mon envouteuse/nécro évoluant dans l'eden, répondant au doux nom de "Elena Rostovsteff"


Rostovsteff, Rostovsteff...

Toi aussi tu t'abreuves des saintes paroles de M. Reverso ?  ::wub::

----------


## KiwiX

Séquence souvenirs hier soir avec le meilleur jeu du monde  :Cigare: 



J'arrive sur un serveur lambda, ça parle de skinhead (écrit "skin-haids") et de "Nike la fnac de France" (Pourtant, c'est pas trop mal la fnac quoiqu'un peur cher).

Bref, un coup de cut, y a pas à dire, on se sent vivre, surtout quand il s'agit de mettre la honte à un blaireau.

----------


## Sylvine

> avec le meilleur jeu du monde


  :tired:  Euuuuuh, ouais...

----------


## Olipro

KiwiX, tu viens de vivre un grand classique du jeu-video. Mais 10 ans en retard  ::):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Il fait pas beau vers là-bas!
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2d2...2-44cfca4927ba
> 
> Diantre, que ce jeu est beau!


C'est quoi le mod pour un rendu de nuages pareil ?

----------


## Dark Fread

Sûrement Weather Overhauled non ? Il y a le même genre de rendu dans Complete 2009 d'ailleurs. Et toujours dans Complete 2009, les skybox claquent ; on aperçoit la centrale depuis Agroprom, c'est classe.

----------


## kayl257

> C'est quoi le mod pour un rendu de nuages pareil ?





> Sûrement Weather Overhauled non ?


Exact.

----------


## KiwiX

> Euuuuuh, ouais...


T'aimes pas TF2, t'aimes pas CSS...  ::sad:: 

Si tu veux, y a ArmA d'installer sur le DD  :Cigare:

----------


## Slayertom

Non par pitié laissez arma en dehors de ça.

----------


## Graine

> Perso il me suffit de repenser à cette scène :
> 
> 
> 
> Le meilleur texte pratiquement impro made by Rutger Hauer .


Si tu as une VF je suis preneur je suis pas completement nul en anglais mais j'ai pas envie de trop forcer sur mes petits neurones ce soir.

----------


## Slayertom

Ceux qui aiment la musique et l'intro du film blade runner devrait jeter un œil dans le topic des vidéo, j'ai trouvé un gars qui nous a modéliser l'intro avec le cryengine.

----------


## elpaulo

Petite session garry's mod à l'instant, un ricain voulait faire une scène de guerre, je l'ai un peu aidé. C'est encore un peu vide mais on s'est bien amusés.







Et bien évidement, que serait le GMod sans les boulets qui débarquent pour tout foutre en l'air. Pour compléter cette scène, des joyeux lurons ont l'idée lumineuse de créer une "LOL EXPLOSION 11!!"

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Aha, ça fait un moment que je voulais la prendre celle-là :

----------


## Setzer

Décidément, ca devient un classique, un des perso le sortait déjà dans Mass Effect.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Et dans Halo 2 aussi.

----------


## Siona

Epic fail


J'avais de plus en plus de mal à supporter le jeu mais je crois que ce passage m'achève complètement et le pire c'est que lorsque ça bug pas, c'est ce débile de Gambit qui tombe et je reste tout seul ...  ::|: .

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Gné ?
Je vois rien , je comprends rien , désolé  ::ninja::

----------


## Furi0so

> Gné ?
> Je vois rien , je comprends rien , désolé


On voit Wolverine qui a l'air de méchamment se casser le gueule vers la gauche de l'image, le long de la grosse lettre "D" lumineuse.

J'ai cherché longtemps aussi ce qu'il y avait à voir  ::P:

----------


## Siona

J'imagine que pour les rares qui y ont pas joué ( ::P: h34r ::):  c'est pas évident à voir/savoir.

C'est juste un event lors d'une confrontation d'un boss qui bug comme pas permis, tu dois spam le bouton de saut pour remonter mais lorsque tu spam trop alors que l'event est fini, ben tu réapparais en dehors du décor et tu tombes, j'aime.

----------


## M.Rick75

Comment méler très finement le septième Art (avec un grand A), GTA (sauras-tu retrouver Nico Bellic?) et Left 4 Dead en une allusion très subtile au background de Zoey.



Et ici en version longue.

(je me doute que c'est limite hors charte, voir complètement. Merci à la modération de faire disparaitre très subtilement ces images dans un grand tour de passe-passe si elles étaient trop déplacées)

----------


## Canard WC

Les dialogues sont assez croustillants dans NWN2 !
Surtout ceux avec notre compagnon le nain accariate  ::):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Si tu as une VF je suis preneur je suis pas completement nul en anglais mais j'ai pas envie de trop forcer sur mes petits neurones ce soir.


Blade Runner en VF???!!!!  ::O:  ::O: 

=> BAN!

----------


## un lapin

Oh le vilain base rape...
Mais à mon avis le gars devait pas en toucher beaucoup...
Au final un tank est gentiment venu nous ecraser, et ce $£*% de black hawk n'est jamais venu nous récupérer malgrès mes 40 demandes d'evac.

----------


## Pelomar

Je crois qu'il en a perdu un morceau  :tired: 



Une snipute en action.



Duel de spy.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Il y a un topic pour les screens de TF2  :tired:

----------


## terciperix

Pour la peine Pelomar est condamné à se voir enfoncer 3856 cacahuètes par tous les orifices de son corps. ::):

----------


## Pelomar

Je sais, mais je n'ai vu nulle part que les screens TF2 était interdit sur ce topic  :tired:

----------


## Olipro

They hunger, pour half life,

Un mod avec des HorDes De ZoMbIeS !!  :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

C'était trop bien they hunger.
"come to moooommmmyyyyy"

----------


## Sylvine

> C'était trop bien they hunger.
> "come to moooommmmyyyyy"


 Putain, ça m'avait trop traumatisé les gonzesses zombies qui geulaient ça!
En plus ils ressemblait à des batraciens avec leurs mains palmés!
D'ailleurs j'ai jamais eu le courage de le finir.



Si vous voulez doit exister des pack high def pour que ça pique un peu moins les yeux.

----------


## Olipro

Boarf tu sais, chais pas pourquoi mais à chaque fois que je crève, ça me retourne au bureau avec une erreur de librairie c++ runtime, alors vu l'espèce de machine déglinguée qu'est le jeu, je préfère ne rien ajouter d'autre :D

----------


## Sylvine

> Boarf tu sais, chais pas pourquoi mais à chaque fois que je crève, ça me retourne au bureau avec une erreur de librairie c++ runtime, alors vu l'espèce de machine déglinguée qu'est le jeu, je préfère ne rien ajouter d'autre :D


 T'as qu'à jouer à la version coop fournie dans Sven Coop.
Notes que c'est tout de suite moins flippant avec une bande de gugus en train de sauter n'importe où en foutant des coups de parapluie à tout va.

----------


## Olipro

> T'as qu'à jouer à la version coop fournie dans Sven Coop.
> Notes que c'est tout de suite moins flippant avec une bande de gugus en train de sauter n'importe où en foutant des coups de parapluie à tout va.


C'est pour ça que quand je veux tuer des zombies avec des amis, je joue à Zombie Panic, avec une bande de tarés américains fanatiques de films de zombies qui murmurent des trucs bizarre au micro agrémentés de mots tels que "cmon ..." ou " die zombie ...".

D'ailleurs :

Vive l'ambiance  ::):

----------


## francou008

Spy sappin mah garand !




Ils sont fourbes ces ricains.  :Cigare:

----------


## Guybrush_SF

> Spy sappin mah garand !
> Ils sont fourbes ces ricains.


C'est quoi cette arnaque ?  ::o:

----------


## francou008

Bug momentané, y avait un us avec la skin allemande. C'est super perturbant en combat.  :tired:

----------


## Minuteman

Allez, on fait dans le poétique. Un vol en Catalina au-dessus de la Norvège brumeuse à l'aube (FSX).



Et un Catalina en retour de mission au-dessus du Pacifique:

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Putain, ça m'avait trop traumatisé les gonzesses zombies qui geulaient ça!
> En plus ils ressemblait à des batraciens avec leurs mains palmés!
> D'ailleurs j'ai jamais eu le courage de le finir.
> 
> 
> 
> Si vous voulez doit exister des pack high def pour que ça pique un peu moins les yeux.


Ils en avaient surtout prévu une suite pour HL2, puis c'est devenu un jeu à part entière basé sur Source, puis il est jamais sorti ...

----------


## francou008

> Allez, on fait dans le poétique. Un vol en Catalina au-dessus de la Norvège brumeuse à l'aube (FSX).
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/143...207f8458d0.png
> 
> Et un Catalina en retour de mission au-dessus du Pacifique:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3eb...4c5d91bed8.png


C'est dommage que les textures au sol soient un peu baveuses, parce que l'avion est magnifique.  ::wub:: 
Add-on gratos?

----------


## Minuteman

> C'est dommage que les textures au sol soient un peu baveuses, parce que l'avion est magnifique. 
> Add-on gratos?


Ouais sur la 2ème image ça bave. C'est un add-on payant (le meilleur que j'ai jamais acheté, il est *vraiment* bien). C'est le Catalina d'Aerosoft. Pour des images bien plus jolies que les miennes: http://www.forum.aerosoft.com/index.php?showtopic=25409

Hop, celui du commandant Cousteau au milieu d'une formation nuageuse :D

----------


## Olipro

FFX est quand même magnifique  ::o:

----------


## francou008

> Ouais sur la 2ème image ça bave. C'est un add-on payant (le meilleur que j'ai jamais acheté, il est *vraiment* bien). C'est le Catalina d'Aerosoft. Pour des images bien plus jolies que les miennes: http://www.forum.aerosoft.com/index.php?showtopic=25409
> 
> Hop, celui du commandant Cousteau au milieu d'une formation nuageuse :D
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cdf...ada8849312.png


Le cockpit est ...  :Bave:  :Bave:  magnifique.  ::wub::

----------


## Darkath

> FFX est quand même magnifique


Flight *F*imulator X ou Final Fantasy X ?  ::P:

----------


## Minuteman

> Le cockpit est ...  magnifique.


C'est le premier avion où je fais absolument tout dans le cockpit sans aucun raccourci clavier, c'est (enfin) une texture très haute résolution parfaitement lisible. Et t'as pas entendu les sons  ::):

----------


## Olipro

Sur priboi story avec mon mod de zombies :

C'était terrifiant, j'explique :

L'objectif était de récupérer des documents quelque part dans le gros bâtiment à gauche.
Donc je me suis infiltré dans la base, j'ai buté quelques gars discrètement, et je pouvais discerner une longue ligne de zombies qui s'amassaient à l'horizon, se dirigeant lentement vers la base. 
- Bon, j'ai le temps de ramasser les documents et me sauver fissa, me suis-je dit.
Je m'approche alors du bâtiment, me glissant discrètement entre les mercenaires, quand soudain, une horde de zombies surgi de la fissure d'un mur d'enceinte de la base. Les mercenaires s'affolent et se mettent à tirer dans tous les sens. Je profite du chaos qui règne pour entrer dans le bâtiment, et je commence à fouiller le rez-de-chaussée. En revenant dans le couloir, je rencontre un groupe de zombies qui sont en train de bloquer la porte d'entrée. Je commence à stresser, et je grimpe au premier étage que je fouille, sans résultat. Étage suivant, ah, les documents !
Me retournant alors pour partir, je remarque que la sortie de la pièce de l'étage dans laquelle je me trouvais était bloquée par les zombies qui avaient eu le temps d'arriver jusque là. Je pointe mon AK sur leur tète et fais feu. Je n'arrive pas à les contenir, et je recule peu à peu. Je sens alors le mur derrière moi, et, goute de sueur au front, je sors le spas12 et massacre les derniers zombies qui sont déjà en train de me déchiqueter les boyaux.
J'observe le tapis de corps qui recouvre toute la pièce, mais pas trop longtemps puisque j'entends déjà le reste de la horde qui grimpe l'escalier de droite. Je fonce dans le couloir, en évitant de peu la tète de horde qui sort de la cage d'escalier et je fonce le long du couloir vers les escaliers de gauche. Manque de bol, la horde est là aussi, et je ne peux pas descendre. Alors je grimpe.
J'arrive sur le toit, et je ne sais plus quoi faire : l'escalier de droite est remplis de zombies, et l'escalier de gauche ne va pas tarder à se trouver dans le même état. D'ailleurs, c'est déjà fait, car je peux voir de chaque coté couler un filon de zombies des deux portes du toit.
Je suis prêt pour le dernier combat, me cramponnant à mon fusil à pompe, je tire à droite, à gauche, encore à droite, encore à gauche. Puis je recule, j'arrive au bord du toit, derrière moi, un vide de 4 étages.
Quand, miracle, j'aperçois une échelle sur le coté. Je n'avais jamais su que ce bâtiment était pourvu d'une échelle. Creusant un chemin au shotgun dans la horde, je m'y fraie un passage. Et c'est comme ça qu'une fois en bas, j'ai pris triomphalement une capture d'écran de ces abrutis de zombies que j'ai vaincu une fois de plus  ::):

----------


## un lapin

épique mec

----------


## Pluton

> Je n'avais jamais su que ce bâtiment était pourvu d'une échelle.


Ahah, c'est LE truc de ce bâtiment. L'échelle du toit qui débouche sur la fissure du mur pour se tailler en loucedé.

----------


## Olipro

D'ailleurs j'ai sauvegardé juste avant, je pourrais tenter de refaire ça, dans le cadre d'une reproduction forcément (vu que je connais maintenant) mais pour essayer d'avoir une série de screenshots représentatives.

----------


## Steack

Waou, on s'y croirais, j'ai eu une petite sensation de peur mine de rien en te lisant  :^_^:

----------


## Thom'

> D'ailleurs j'ai sauvegardé juste avant, je pourrais tenter de refaire ça, dans le cadre d'une reproduction forcément (vu que je connais maintenant) mais pour essayer d'avoir une série de screenshots représentatives.


Ouais ce serait sympa  ::P:

----------


## Pelomar

Un safari photo  ::lol::

----------


## Micerider

En attendant Brutal Legend, je me refais un excellent Tim Schaffer : Pscychonauts :

Hmmm, un jeune enfant dans l'antre high-tech souteraine pleine d'écrans d'un vieux au regard louche...ça peut que promettre du bon

----------


## Olipro

Bon c'est vraiment une reconstitution, car je n'ai pas réussi à obtenir pile la même chose que ce que j'ai eu. Par ailleurs, il y avait beaucoup plus de zombies sur le toit.

L'entrée du bâtiment, quand j'ai eu la SUPERBE idée de grimper à l'étage, plutot que de me barrer et revenir quand tout serait plus calme


J'ai récupéré les documents, la sortie de la pièce est bouchée

J'en butte une dizaine, ils me plaquent sur le mur du fond, j'arrive à m'en sortir à coup de fusil à pompe, et je sors de la pièce.

Les zombies arrivent en masse par l'escalier de droite


Je longue le couloir pour aller à l'autre cage d'escalier


Je ne peux pas descendre : même en tuant les zombies, ça prendrait trop de temps et je me ferai déchiqueter par ceux de derrière. Je dois donc monter 


J'arrive sur le toit, je file à l'escalier de droite en espérant qu'il soit vide désormais. Erreur


Ok je suis foutu


This is sparta !!!

----------


## zwzsg

Ah mais c'est des zombies normaux, pas des zombies armés d'AK47 et sachant viser comme dans Stalker.

Ben tu vois tu en serais resté au premier post tu m'aurais beaucoup plus impressioné.

----------


## Thom'

C'est quoi ce mod de zombies exactement ?  ::P:

----------


## Olipro

Je ne cherche pas à impressionner.
Et puis il y avait une screenshot au premier post.
Et un immeuble infesté d'une centaine de zombies armés d'ak47, c'est même pas drôle, ils restent statique. Suffit de cliquer sur leur tête un par un tout en progressant lentement.

----------


## terciperix

On dirait qu'ils veulent te faire des câlins ::): .

----------


## Pluton

> On dirait qu'ils veulent te faire des câlins.


Oui, c'est exactement ça.

----------


## Olipro

> C'est quoi ce mod de zombies exactement ?


un minimod tout con que j'ai fait pour priboi story, lui même mod pour stalker mais qui a fait un bide, car aux yeux des simples mortels, zombie = pas de danger.
Les fous ...
Ils verront quand il n'y aura plus assez de place en enfer, et qu'ils vondront entrer dans ma cave avec toutes les boites de conserves, que je défendrai farouchement, seul, avec mon ami Monsieur Bellini M1.
Je précise : faut bien lire mon readme écrit dans un anglais vendéen bien de chez nous pour comprendre comment ça marche.

---------- Post ajouté à 18h59 ----------




> On dirait qu'ils veulent te faire des câlins.


Des gros calins tout plein et des bisous dans le coup (et y laisser planté quelques incisives)

----------


## Radis Noir

Des calins avec leur ventre, oui oui. Faudrait que je teste ce mod, ça doit etre sympa.

----------


## Micerider

> Je ne cherche pas à impressionner.
> Et puis il y avait une screenshot au premier post.
> Et un immeuble infesté d'une centaine de zombies armés d'ak47, c'est même pas drôle, ils restent statique. Suffit de cliquer sur leur tête un par un tout en progressant lentement.


Pfff si tu avais voulu impressioner, tu aurais poster des images de vrais zombies, qui font PPPPEEEEUUUUUURRRR, comme ceux là  :Cigare:  :

----------


## Mysterius

*




 Envoyé par zwzsg


Ah mais c'est des zombies normaux, pas des zombies armés d'AK47 et sachant viser comme dans Stalker.

Ben tu vois tu en serais resté au premier post tu m'aurais beaucoup plus impressioné.


*
Des zombies avec des ak47...génial.
Des ennemis armés, voilà qui est  très original !

----------


## Sylvine

Tandis que les zombies, ouhaa, c'est trop original!

----------


## Mysterius

Niveau gameplay, oui c'est très original.

Les 3/4 des zombies dans les quelques jeux récents qui en contiennent courent et sautent de partout. Là, non.

En plus, si tu fais le rapport "méchants armés" / "zombies lents au corps à corps" dans les FPS ces dernières années, tu dois tomber sur un nombre possédant plus de chiffres que de doigts sur tes mains.

Oui, assurément, c'est original le concept de la lente vague de zombies qui te fais stresser non pas à cause de leur agressivité ou leur puissance, mais leur froideur, leur présence constante.

Si tu veux, imagine que ce sont des allemands, leur manière d'être sera toujours originale. Un mec armé, tu peux le remplacer par n'importe quoi, un barpapapa si tu veux, ou casimir, ça sera toujours un mec armé qui fait la même chose.

----------


## Sylvine

Ouais enfin le prinicipe de l'ennemi lent qui attaque au corp et à corp c'est franchement loin d'être rare.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Oui mais ca fout la pression.  :tired:

----------


## Darkath

Je vois pas le rapport entre l'AK 47, les zombie, les allemands et casimir perso ...

Par contre ça pourrait faire un bon jeu : Casimir contre les nazi communistes zombies.

----------


## Sylvine

> Oui mais ca fout la pression.


 Je dis pas le contraire.
D'ailleurs c'est surtout leur nombre qui met la pression, pas tellement le fait que ça soit des zombies.

On obtiendrait un effet similaire avec une scène genre la défense de fort style Alamo avec pleins d'ennemis qui se rapprochent inexorablement.
D'ailleurs y'a toujours ça dans les Call of Duty, bin je peux dire que quand il faut tenir jusqu'à l'arrivé des renforts, que ça soit des nazis, des zombies ou des pompom girls c'est kif kif, ce qui est stressant c'est de se faire encercler et deborder progressivement.

----------


## Dark Fread

On s'en fout, c'est toujours marrant des centaines de zombies sur une map.  ::wub:: 
Le seul truc que je pourrais reprocher, c'est d'avoir fait ce mod pour Stalker... A mon avis, les maps sont trop ouvertes ; il y a trop d'échappatoires possibles pour que ça foute vraiment les jetons. Pour récupérer les documents en haut d'Agroprom par exemple, hé bien... Hum... Attends. 
Ouais, pour se barrer c'est facile, mais pour monter, effectivement... Si les escaliers sont remplis de zombies, ça doit être assez coton en effet. Faudra que je teste ça !

Tu saurais scripter des assauts de zombies sur le Bar ou le village du Cordon ? En spawnant aussi un peu de Stalkers de temps en temps, ça devrait être bien fendard.  ::wub::

----------


## Olipro

> Tu saurais scripter des assauts de zombies sur le Bar ou le village du Cordon ? En spawnant aussi un peu de Stalkers de temps en temps, ça devrait être bien fendard.


Ah mais ils marchent aussi au bar. Tu vas au bar, tu attends le blowout, et zombies ! 
Pareil, dans ma partie, le cordon est actuellement territoire zombie. Y a plus âme qui vive.
J'ai mis le blowout à chais plus combien de temps, et c'est réglable dans un des trois fichiers du mod. Mais j'ai trouvé ça juste assez long pour pouvoir faire ce qu'on veut dans une zone, et juste assez court pour en avoir un dans chaque zone.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> On s'en fout, c'est toujours marrant des centaines de zombies sur une map. 
> Le seul truc que je pourrais reprocher, c'est d'avoir fait ce mod pour Stalker... A mon avis, les maps sont trop ouvertes ; il y a trop d'échappatoires possibles pour que ça foute vraiment les jetons.


Tu dis ça alors qu'il existe un mod Zombie pour ArmA qui justement lui te propose plusieurs centaines de km². Et malgré ça, tu en as les chocottes même avec 30 joueurs sur le serveur et dont l'objectif était juste d'aller faire une patrouille dans une petite ville pour finalement se faire évacuer en Black Hawk. Et très peu de joueur y arrive (à hauteur de 3 à 5 survivants alors qu'on était 20 voir 30).

----------


## Lt Anderson

Une _vieillerie_...

Pluton dit souvent : "OSEF des graphismes". Il a parfois raision.


Ce bon viel Hermann version HDTP.


Là j'aurais dû faire un spoiler pour certains.

----------


## Alab

> Une _vieillerie_...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e2f...e04b16c540.jpg
> J'aurais dû faire un spoiler pour certains...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/103...0ce9672dda.jpg
> Ce bon viel Hermann version HDTP.



Deux ex !!  ::wub::   :Bave:   ::wub::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Deux ex !!


Mayyyheuuuh, j'avay pas finiiiiiii!

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Tu y joue avec l'ENB ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Tu y joue avec l'ENB ?


Non mais dans le forum HDTP ils en parlaient. Comme je suis en gros poissard en matière de soft je me suis méfié.
Ça tourne bien?
Comment on l'installe?
Quels sont les risques?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Non mais dans le forum HDTP ils en parlaient. Comme je suis en gros poissard en matière de soft je me suis méfié.
> Ça tourne bien?
> Comment on l'installe?
> Quels sont les risques?


Je ne l'ai jamais utilisé ^^ Mais apparemment, il y a de très bon retour. Ca te change carrément le jeu visuellement (ajout de bloom, blur, depth of field, d'ambient occlusion, etc...). Par contre, ça ne fonctionne que si le jeu est en D3D. Maintenant, faut demander à ceux qui l'ont réellement testé.

----------


## skyblazer

J'ai essayé. C'est le bien. Mais malheuresement, on ne peut pas avoir l'ENB et New Vision. J'ai choisi New Vision, mais l'ENB donne aussi un excellent rendu, mais beaucoup plus "tape-à-l'oeil" que New Vision. Mais il pèse aussi 1 go de moins.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> J'ai essayé. C'est le bien. Mais malheuresement, on ne peut pas avoir l'ENB et New Vision. J'ai choisi New Vision, mais l'ENB donne aussi un excellent rendu, mais beaucoup plus "tape-à-l'oeil" que New Vision. Mais il pèse aussi 1 go de moins.


Késako new Vision ? Lien ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Késako new Vision ? Lien ?


C'est la même équipe de fans qui fait le mod HDTP.

Edit : un lien
NewVisionSite

C'est essentiellement un mod des textures des maps.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ce New Vision empêche l'utilisation de l'ENB Series. C'est juste un pack de textures ? Suffit pas de glisser ces textures dans le répertoire du jeu ?

----------


## terciperix

On dirait Arnold swarchemachintruc sur la deuxième image ::o:

----------


## skyblazer

> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ce New Vision empêche l'utilisation de l'ENB Series. C'est juste un pack de textures ? Suffit pas de glisser ces textures dans le répertoire du jeu ?


Pour utiliser New Vision, il faut activer l'utilisation des textures S3TC qui ne peut se faire qu'avec le driver OpenGL, donc incompatible avec l'ENB ...

----------


## Hamtarotaro

> Pour utiliser New Vision, il faut activer l'utilisation des textures S3TC qui ne peut se faire qu'avec le driver OpenGL, donc incompatible avec l'ENB ...




Toujours vérifier avant d'assener.  ::(:

----------


## skyblazer

Etrange, chez moi ça ne marchait pas si je mettais les S3TC dans le direct3D ... Bon bah tant mieux alors hein  ::):

----------


## FreeliteSC

> On dirait Arnold swarchemachintruc sur la deuxième image


C'est Gunther Hermann, même genre de nom( et de caractère ::rolleyes::  )

----------


## bixente

> C'est Gunther Hermann, même genre de nom( et de caractère )


Ahah, Gunther et son fabuleux accent teuton...

"I do not make mistake !!"

Et la fin de ce pauvre Gunther :



Priceless  :B):

----------


## Slayertom

Dernier screenshot mod Stalker pour Men of war en développement.

----------


## Morgoth

Non, rien.

----------


## Darkath

C'est quoi l'intéret du mod slayertom exactement ? C'est moins beau que l'original  ::huh::

----------


## Aghora

De jouer dans l'univers de STALKER avec le gameplay de Men of War.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Et un Screenshot d'une map custom pour Killing Floor

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Et un Screenshot d'une map custom pour Killing Floor
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/651...a-101d0a7e446a


2 Beretta 92, un pointeur laser des années 80,... Va falloir que les dév' mettent à jour leur arsenal, car ça date un peu et ça fait cliché (L'Arme Fatâââââle!).

----------


## Slayertom

J'oubliais que les graphismes c'est tout ce qui compte dans un jeux/mods, désolé.

Honte a ce sale modeur qui bosse seul dans son garage pour nous pondre des images pareil.

Mais heureusement qu'il reste des pro pour nous faire des jeux a la fois magnifique et intéressant comme celui la par exemple:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> 2 Beretta 92, un pointeur laser des années 80,... Va falloir que les dév' mettent à jour leur arsenal, car ça date un peu et ça fait cliché (L'Arme Fatâââââle!).


Ahaha, y a pas de pointeur laser. Le petit truc sur le Beretta de droite est simplement une lampe torche.  ::P:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ahaha, y a pas de pointeur laser. Le petit truc sur le Beretta de droite est simplement une lampe torche.


C'est pire.


Apparemment les dév' n'ont pas entendu parler des combos laser-torche sur supports picatinny.


Pffff, complètement à la ramasse.

----------


## La Mimolette

Romero leads us...

----------


## pigeon_vole

Fan des godrays de Clear Sky  ::):

----------


## kayl257

C'quoi ta config/réglages ingame?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> http://screenshot.xfire.com/screensh...31bed4054f.jpg
> 
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/screensh...fa100e5db8.jpg
> 
> Fan des godrays de Clear Sky


Chez moi c'est pareil mais en 4/3.

----------


## terciperix

> 2 Beretta 92, un pointeur laser des années 80,... Va falloir que les dév' mettent à jour leur arsenal


Pour moi tant que sa fait mal c'est bon ::):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Pour moi tant que sa fait mal c'est bon


Un FN Five-Seven ça fait bien plus mal qu'un petit Beretta 92. C'est prouvé scientifiquement sur des lapins morts.

----------


## skyblazer

Mais le FN Five-seven n'est pas l'arme de poing la plus répandu dans le monde. Cay ballot hein ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Mais le FN Five-seven n'est pas l'arme de poing la plus répandu dans le monde. Cay ballot hein ?


Ça devrait.

----------


## Jean Pale

Mmmmm, je me tâte...
 

Oh et puis mayrde §§

  

Suilà en revanche c'est pas aussi facile...mais mayrde quand même §§

----------


## le faucheur

> Dernier screenshot mod Stalker pour Men of war en développement.
> 
> http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/2887/090523041100.jpg
> 
> http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/7175/090517204200.jpg
> 
> http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/5291/090521215100.jpg
> 
> http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/3...0523040700.jpg


  Ça donne envie !

Mais je n'ai pas Men of war, ce sera donc sans moi.

----------


## Jean Pale

Il coute vraiment pas cher, va voir le topic des bons plans si ça t'intéresse.

----------


## le faucheur

> Il coute vraiment pas cher, va voir le topic des bons plans si ça t'intéresse.


Mouais, 40 euros c'est pas ma définition du pas cher.

----------


## Jean Pale

http://gamersgate.co.uk/DD-MOW/men-of-war  :tired: 

 :;):

----------


## M.Rick75

> En attendant Brutal Legend, je me refais un excellent Tim Schaffer : Pscychonauts :
> Hmmm, un jeune enfant dans l'antre high-tech souteraine pleine d'écrans d'un vieux au regard louche...ça peut que promettre du bon.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3c0...a-514359a8127e


Ça m'a rappelé que je n'y avais pas joué. Du coup je l'ai choppé ce week-end (sur steam pour les mauvaises langues du fond de la salle).

----------


## Micerider

> Ça m'a rappelé que je n'y avais pas joué. Du coup je l'ai choppé ce week-end (sur steam pour les mauvaises langues du fond de la salle).


Excellent choix, problablement le meilleur jeu de Plateforme sur PC et avec le monde déjanté de Tim Schaffer en prime.

----------


## Flox

Puisque Pigeon_vole a eu le bon gout de ramener Clear Sky sur le devant de la scène, je m'y engouffre...





Et puis j'ajoute quelques screens du mod Third Age pour Medieval 2:TW:

Nains défendant leur cols contre une grosse attaque de trolls:




Manifestation d'agriculteurs du Rohan, en colère contre la politique de production pratiquée par leur collègue d'Isengard  ::): :



Après le passage des forces de l'ordre...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'ai craqué, j'ai cheaté, c'est trop naze de faire des boss qui necessitent soit de minimaxer comme un porc soit de faire de l'anti-jeu lourdingue à coup d'invoc ou de Benny Hill débile.
> Voilà, BG1 fini, j'enchaînerai plus tard sur le 2 en faisant cette fois-ci les quêtes secondaires.


Comment t'es un gros mauvais en fait (spèce de casual).
Quoi une semaine de retard ? J'allais pas rater l'occasion de me foutre de ta gueule  ::ninja:: 



Sinon:
-level jusq'au max tes persos (criminel de pas faire les quêtes secondaires franchement...)
-forcément, équipes les au mieux (armure max, armes +157 du Fion d'Or...)
-plein de potions (rapidité surtout)
-utilises bien les sorts de protection des mages/prêtres (tu as évidemment un prêtre dans ta team)

Ca passe après 2-3 essais.

Je n'ai pas minimaxé comme un porc (les règles D&D de l'poque me semblait aussi claires que la flotte des égouts), et j'ai réussi sans trop rager, donc si un "HArdcore" comme toi n'y arrives pas, hmmmm je commencerais à mettre en doute tes madz skillz vidéoludiques  :tired:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Le topic des screenshots va redevenir le topic de BG2 alors, c'est ça ?  ::cry::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

PAs vu que ça parlait de BG2...Juste croiser les posts de Pluton qui cheat pour passer un pauvre boss dans BG  :tired: 


Puis crotte, voilà.

----------


## Darkath

> (les règles D&D de l'poque me semblait aussi claires que la flotte des égouts)


Serait tu l'un des rares ermites a avoir percé le secret du TAC0 ? ça et la classe d'armure, j'ai jamais compris pourquoi c'était négatif

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

AH en fait c'est très simple




Tu vois cette bouteille de lait là-bas ?



*s'enfuit en courant*

----------


## Glinglin

En fait, c'est qu'une question de formule : Jet pour toucher = TAC0 - CA  ::ninja::

----------


## touriste

Et sinon TACO = Toucher CA de 0 (bon ok en francais les lettres sont pas ds le bon ordre mais j'ai la flemme de chercher)

----------


## terciperix

Du TACO !? ::):

----------


## Silver

Ça parle trop ici... Pour la peine un screen de Darkfall :



 :Cigare: 

Pour voir tous mes screens de Darkfall, c'est ici.

----------


## skyblazer

"Le chiffre obtenu du d20 vous y ajoutez( ou soustrayez si le chiffre est négatif) la valeur de la classe d’armure de la cible qui reçoit le coup. Vous comparez ce chiffre obtenu avec le TAC0 de l’attaquant. Si le chiffre est plus élevé que son TAC0, le joueur réussi à infliger des dégâts sur sa cible. Si le résultat est inférieur au TAC0, le coup est raté."

En gros, 1d20+CA-TAC0 , >0 , ça touche, >0 ça touche pas. (si mes calculs sont bons)

----------


## MemoryCard

Mmmh, c'est donc pour ça que les rpg m'emmerdent tant...

Merci  ::lol::

----------


## DarkChépakoi

Labo x16, pour nous les hommes.

----------


## Pluton

::love:: 
Mais ce jeu a tellement la classe !

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Il joue avec le complete pack...  :tired:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Mais ce jeu a tellement la classe !


C'est clair , mais je dois l'avouer , meme si ca fait mal au coeur , j'ai peur rien qu'en regardant les screenshots.
Il est trop bien fait malheureusement  ::sad:: 

Et le pire , c'est que meme quand je suis armé jusqu'au dent , meme quand je connais le nombre et l'emplacement des ennemis , meme quand je met en facile (pas sur la tête) , ben ce jeu fout quand meme les pétoches , c'est grave docteur ?  ::mellow::

----------


## Percolator42

Coucher de soleil clear sky


Chasse au canard


Chasse à l'artefact


Enorme^^


Ambiance de folie ::wub:: 


On rushhh!


Dite moi pas que clear sky est moyen comme jeu. ::o: 
Il envoi du très lourd

----------


## DarkChépakoi

> Il joue avec le complete pack...


C'était juste un prétexte pour recommencer une partie. :Emo: 




> Et le pire , c'est que meme quand je suis armé jusqu'au dent , meme quand je connais le nombre et l'emplacement des ennemis , meme quand je met en facile (pas sur la tête) , ben ce jeu fout quand meme les pétoches , c'est grave docteur ?


Pareil. Les labos de Stalker me font peur. C'est le seul jeu qui m'oblige à faire un break avant de me replonger dedans. Un truc de fou.  ::O: 




> Dite moi pas que clear sky est moyen comme jeu.
> Il envoi du très lourd


Bon bin je te le dirai pas alors. ::ninja:: 

Nan, le problème avec CS, enfin de mon point de vue, c'est qu'il n'apporte pas tellement de valeur ajoutée par rapport à SoC. C'est un bon jeu hein, mais pas une bombe vidéoludique comme Soc a pu l'être... En attendant Call of Prypiat. :Bave:

----------


## Fernando

> C'était juste un prétexte pour recommencer une partie.
> 
> 
> Pareil. Les labos de Stalker me font peur. C'est le seul jeu qui m'oblige à faire un break avant de me replonger dedans. Un truc de fou.


Pareil enfin surtout avec le total des mods rien qu'une chasse au bloodsucker (si je me rapelle du nom) en pleine nuit bien noire ça m'a marqué  ::O:  (enfin surtout dans la zone du cordon au debut dans la panique je crois que j'y avais passé toute mes grenades... Saloperie de bestiau...).

C'est terrible ce sujet à chaque screenshot j'ai envie de reinstaller un jeu, jviens deja de me refaire tout BG2 suites aux screens de bg 1.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Coucher de soleil clear sky
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/e9ba...68317c080c.png
> 
> Chasse au canard
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/9537...9292e4c0ef.png
> 
> Chasse à l'artefact
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/3000...2bea693bb0.png
> 
> ...


Comme je le dis souvent STALKER Clear Sky est génial si on reste mercenaire (très grande liberté de jeu jusqu'à Limansk). Si on rallie une faction ça devient aussi linéaire qu'un CoD...

----------


## Marty

> Pareil. Les labos de Stalker me font peur. C'est le seul jeu qui m'oblige à faire un break avant de me replonger dedans. Un truc de fou.


Pareil. J'ai passé le laboX16 cet aprem car il faisait beau et les oiseaux chantaient dehors. Sinon, j'aurais eu trop peur.  ::ninja::

----------


## Thomasorus

Je vais attaquer le premier labo avec le pluton pack...
Je sens que je vais en chier mais quelque chose de bien, heureusement que j'ai trouvé une guitare près de l'entrée, je pourrai jouer un peu de musique aux monstres quand j'aurai plus de munitions.  ::ninja::

----------


## Aarsk

Le célèbre "Vous êtes ici" à la mode Mount & Blade : suivez la flèche !


"La compagnie des bus-école vous remercie d'avoir participé à cette première leçon et vous prie de ne plus revenir : "
Non c'est pas de la boue sur le pare-choc


Pas de buit, Niko ramène un type qui dort... ou qui est mort, je sais plus trop.

----------


## Thomasorus

Je suis en route pour le labo X18 et arrive au niveau de l'entrée. Tout d'un coup un malaise me prend, j'ai envie de vomir, et le ciel se colore de radiations...




Je pénètre dans le labo sans attendre. Alors que j'avance et que des caisses me tombent sur la gueule à chaque pas que je fais, je fouille un casier et y trouve une combi monolith. Tout content je l'enfile quand tout à coup, profitant que j'ai laché mon arme, un Snork attaque.
Je l'esquive et lui care une balle dans le fondement, le lache s'enfuit. Je le poursuis à travers les couloirs et finit par le retrouver, deux balles plus tard il est mort.




Je finis par trouver le code et descendre à l'étage inférieur quand j'entend du bruit dans les escaliers. Je braque ma lampe torche vers le bas et voit trois nains encapuchonnés. Les enfoirés courent vite et j'ai du mal à les voir dans cette cet endroit peu éclairé.
Heureusement pour moi mon shootgun est là et me permet de me débarasser d'eux non sans avoir quelques peu souffert. On y voit toujours rien...




Dans une des pièces trone un vieux frigo !! ::o: 




Mais rien à picoler dedans... ::(: 


Plus bas je découvre tout un tas d'expériences plus ou moins réussies :




Oh le pov' Kiki !




C'est un peu trop calme me dis-je pour moi même. J'approche de la salle de tests où sont censés se trouver les documents que je cherche. Tout d'un coup le feu jailli de nulle part, et j'ai a peine le temps de m'abriter. Je cours le plus vite possible à travers la pièce, choppe les documents posés sur un pupitre et fuis, remontant les escaliers.

Je finis, après avoir tué quelques soldats qui venaient investir les lieux, par réussir à sortir. Le barman m'indique par radio la route à prendre. Je regarde l'heure : 17h. Ca va, il me reste du temps pour rentrer, et "ça" a du se passer pendant que j'étais dans le labo.


Tou d'un coup un Flash rouge retentit ainsi qu'un son grondant qui me vrille les oreilles.


Le blow out.

Ce connard de Blow out est en retard de trois putain d'heures.

----------


## Nielle

Ah bah pitin, j'en suis au même endroit que toi mais je joue sans mod et les différence de graphisme sont monstrueux  ::o: 

C'est ce fameux complete pack qui fonctionne pas avec steam?

----------


## MemoryCard

Il a pas l'air d'utiliser de mode graphique, c'est le rendu normal a priori  :tired: 
(hud du Pluton pack, je dirais)

----------


## Thomasorus

J'ai juste mis le float32 qui améliore les graphismes, mais je crois qu'il est intégré dans certains patchs. Et sinon ouais, pluton pack !

Quand je pense que par exemple je serai rentré chez moi en courant à travers champs si j'avais pas eut le pluton pack qui m'a laché un gros tas d'anomalies sur le chemin ainsi q'un blowout dans ma gueule.

----------


## bisc0tte

> ...


C'est un bug graphique le point et les 4 traits au centre de l'écran?









 ::ninja::

----------


## DarkChépakoi

Et bin c'est la période Stalker, y'a pas mal de canards qui sont dans les startings blocks en attendant Call of Pripyat :Bave: .

----------


## terciperix

Oh les petits joueurs, ils jouent avec le viseur ::rolleyes:: 

Comme moi en fait ::|:

----------


## Olipro

Comme moi aussi
Mais le tir à la hanche est conseillé quand on est entouré de zombies.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

On dirait trop une impériale (Officier de l'Empire, vous savez, dans Star Wars, toussa) !!

----------


## touriste

Des nouveaux persos ds the witcher? :x

----------


## Pluton

OFP + FFUR-SLX2007 + dxdll10 (Postprocessing effects) :

Hé, Roger, t'as vu la poussière là bas ?
Holly Cheb Mami ! Les Russkoffs veulent envahir notre île qu'on l'avait envahie en preum's !




C'mon Charlie Zoulou, en voiture Simone, on va en faire du Borchtch !




Ici GrossePoule Boiteuse nous sommes en embuscade sur les hauteurs, où êtes-vous Panpan ?




Ici Panpan Papa Tango, je suis en position, RAS...


_Crouicrouicrouicrouicrouicrouicrouicroui_



OH SH* §




*Crouicrouicrouicrouicrouicrouicrouicrouicrouicroui  croui*
Grosse Poule, Shilka en approche, planquez vous bordel ! On vous voit depuis le Kremlin !

*CROUICROUICROUICROUICROUI*


Hein quoi ? Où ça Shlika ? Là haut ? C'est quoi cette merde ? Ça vole ? Ouah, ça commence à se couvrir dites-donc...

----------


## Jean Pale

Quelques screens de Slayertom sur le meilleur jeu du siècle :

    


Edit : Haha, presque 10 ans séparent ces deux posts  ::P:

----------


## Sk-flown

Il est sorti, pourriture communiste?

----------


## Olipro

> 


C'est tout vu, je veux un mod remake de Ultimate Duck Hunting  ::wub::  :Bave: 

Pluton : excellent !

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Grave , j'attends depuis 10 ans un remake bazooka de duck hunting  ::(: 
En tout cas il est joli ce jeu , c'est Arma 2 ?

----------


## Faërathorn

> Des nouveaux persos ds the witcher? :x


Les screens ne viennent pas de la campagne originale, mais du module The _Price of Neutrality_, excellent module au demeurant, bien meilleur que _Side Effects._

----------


## Anonyme871

FarCry 2 : La simulation de braconnage  :Bave:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> FarCry 2 : La simulation de braconnage  
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/01d...56ab8dc735.jpg


Perso je préfère exploser les zèbres avec mon pare buffle  :Cigare: 
J'adore les jeux qui chient sur la honte  ::):

----------


## Jean Pale

Pourquoi attendre un remake ? Dans la base de donnée y'a déjà les chasseurs et les animaux  ::P:

----------


## Nelfe

> Quelques screens de Slayertom sur le meilleur jeu du siècle :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/d6a2...a-15d555493f68 http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/8e8c...6-c22e5acfefbe http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/85b2...2-bea2a9b98d89 http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/128f...e-49fb3cf20230 http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/3f77...6-bcf48764bbc2
> 
> 
> Edit : Haha, presque 10 ans séparent ces deux posts


C'est quoi comme jeu ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Armed Assault 2, ignorant !

Pour la peine tu vas aller me bouffer un pack de yahourt bio 0% au bifidus et muesli qui sent le poney !

----------


## Nelfe

Hein quoi pas encore un nouveau jeu ?  ::sad:: 

Il est bien ? J'adorais jouer à OFP (les missions commandos de nuit  :Bave: ), j'attends une bonne suite depuis quelques années déjà.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Passe sur le topic dédié ! C'est juste un peu plus bas qu'ici.  ::):

----------


## Hamtarotaro

> Armed Assault 2, ignorant !
> 
> Pour la peine tu vas aller me bouffer un pack de yahourt bio 0% au bifidus et muesli qui sent le poney !


T'a quoi contre les gens qui mangent des yaglourts bio 0% et qui bouffent du muesli?  :tired: 

Je viens de finir ca cette nuit, excellent!

----------


## Radis Noir

Metal c'est quoi ces screenshots ? J'ai pas vu ça dans The Witcher moi  ::(:

----------


## Logan

> Metal c'est quoi ces screenshots ? J'ai pas vu ça dans The Witcher moi





> Les screens ne viennent pas de la campagne originale, mais du module The _Price of Neutrality_, excellent module au demeurant, bien meilleur que _Side Effects._


 :;):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Metal c'est quoi ces screenshots ? J'ai pas vu ça dans The Witcher moi


C4est The Witcher EE !! A récupérer si tu ne l'as pas encore fait, ici. Il s'agit d'un des 2 mini-scénario (Le prix de la neutralité et Side effects).

----------


## Radis Noir

> 


 
Ouais nan mais j'avais vu, mais je voulais que ce soit métal qui me réponde, j'aime bien quand il me parle, c'est poétique et beau. Et ça lui travailler les doigts.

(Bon ok, j'avais pas vu)

Metal : Merciiiiii ! Vais me pencher de plus pret là dessus.

----------


## Logan

> Je voulais que ce soit *métal* qui me réponde, j'aime bien quand il me parle, c'est *poétique* et *beau*.


 :haha:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Il est sorti arma 2?

----------


## Morgoth

Owi-oui il est sorti.  :Bave:

----------


## clence

_"Ceci est le soufflant le plus puissant de la création. Il peut d'une balle arrêter la charge d'un troupeau de bulldozers."_


_Euh, t'es sûr que c'est bien le moment de faire péter le score à Tetris, là?_

Même sur mon portable Lenovo tout pourrite, il est bien joli ce STALKER.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Wiiiiiii :



Et rewi :



J'adore la physique de ce jeu  ::): .

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Wiiiiiii :



Screenshot du mois!

----------


## Jean Pale

Nouvelle (double) fournée :

----------


## Jean Pale

Sweet de la fournée :

----------


## Slayertom

Ouf, tu a mit le screenshot avec la Vintorez  ::lol::

----------


## Jean Pale

J'en ai viré plein de cette arme. En revanche j'en ai pas trouvé un où tu fais un frag avec  ::ninja::

----------


## Thom'

Roh, ça déchire  :Bave:

----------


## Radis Noir

Ouf y a un screen où on dirait que Slayer meurt, ça m'evite d'avoir à le tuer pour nous narguer avec les screens.

Logan : Oui beau et poetique, et meme des fois avec des filles presque toutes nues tatouées avec des cheveux violets et une poitrine plus grosse que l'épée de 3 metres qu'elles ont dans la main.

----------


## Slayertom

> J'en ai viré plein de cette arme. En revanche j'en ai pas trouvé un où tu fais un frag avec


Normal y en a pas !! J'ai même pas pu vider un seul chargeur avec cette arme avant de crever ! Sinon le fait de supprimer les screenshot oû elle apparait est pas bon pour ton karma et risque de provoquer encore plus d'accident de grenades ! (encore désole Pataplouf).

Raids Noir: j'ai pris la précaution d'effacer tous ces screenshot la avant des les envoyer a Jean Pale mais j'en ai oublié 1 !

----------


## L'invité

Trouvé ce matin en enchère je l'ai lancé pour voir.  :Cigare:

----------


## Steack

:Bave: 
Si seulement Doom pouvait sortir sur l'iPhone (et Duke Nukem par la même occasion)  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Slayertom

16 ans d'évolution  ::O:

----------


## Logan

> Si seulement Doom pouvait sortir sur l'iPhone (et Duke Nukem par la même occasion)


Dans un mois d'après les dernières rumeurs  :Bave:

----------


## Steack

> Dans un mois d'après les dernières rumeurs


Je me vois déjà entrain de casser du streumon sur la plage  :B):

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> 16 ans d'évolution


Et on notera que le premier jeu n'a pas de viseur.

Ca prouve la régression dans un sens...


 ::wacko::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Et on notera que le premier jeu n'a pas de viseur.
> 
> Ca prouve la régression dans un sens...


T'as déjà joué à Doom ? Le viseur il sert un peu à rien !  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme871

Bha ouai, il me semble qu'il y avait un genre d'auto lock.

----------


## Sylvine

::ninja:: 


(je sais, c'est pas sur PC, mais je viens de découvrir qu'on peut directement envoyer des screen sur le site de Bungie, alors j'ai décidé de prendre une image d'une partie en coop de ce jeu pas fluo)

----------


## L'invité

> Bha ouai, il me semble qu'il y avait un genre d'auto lock.


Tu touches automatiquement n'importe quel ennemis qui est dans la verticale de ton flingue, vue que tu peux que tu peux pas monter ni descendre la vue.

----------


## KiwiX

ArmA II, ça vaut rien à côté  ::ninja::

----------


## Olipro

10 ans dévolution ::P: h34r:

----------


## Slayertom

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/33a...e-db7fb25d3bfb http://www.indiegames.com/blog/images/timw/dwarffor2a.png 
> 10 ans dévolutionh34r:


Ah j'ignorais que Dwarf fortress était devenu un fps  ::ninja::

----------


## Steack

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5e8...7-3c2dd491d822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (je sais, c'est pas sur PC, mais je viens de découvrir qu'on peut directement envoyer des screen sur le site de Bungie, alors j'ai décidé de prendre une image d'une partie en coop *de ce jeu pas fluo*)


Trucage !!!!!!  ::ninja::

----------


## Slayertom

La coop de ce soir avec les autres canards.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> T'as déjà joué à Doom ? Le viseur il sert un peu à rien !





> Bha ouai, il me semble qu'il y avait un genre d'auto lock.


Mais je sais bien, c'est juste pour montrer le côté absurde de la situation d'un jeu pas du tout réaliste (Doom pour ceux qui aurait du mal) qui se joue sans avoir besoin de viseur tandis qu'en face, ARMA II simulation de conflit hyper réaliste intègre un viseur.

Un peu la honte quand même.  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme871

C'pas un viseur, c'est un réticule  ::siffle::

----------


## Slayertom

Ce réticule se désactive très facilement dans les options hein (sans parler des niveaux de difficultés élevé qui le désactivent automatiquement) exactement comme dans armed assault. Et donner le choix au joueur, ça aussi c'est une évolution dans le jeux vidéo pour ces 16 dernières années.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ouais, c'est vrai... Mais pourtant c'est bizarre, il me semblait qu'en difficulté vétéran il n'y avait pas de viseurs. Le viseur c'est en normal...
Et il me semblait qu'ils jouaient en vétéran...  :tired:

----------


## Slayertom

Ca se règle aussi dans les options suivant le niveau de difficulté, pour arma 2 il faut jouer en expert pour qu'il le vire avec les options par defaut. On a tres peu tester le mode expert sur arma 2, car l'ia nous bute deja assez en Veteran (on a terminer qu'une mission pour l'instant). 
C'est finit les mission qui se finissent facilement a 1 contre 50 comme armed assaut, la on en bave a 1 contre 4 sur arma2.

----------


## Sylvine

Toi, t'as pas une gueule de porte-bonheur!


Photo de groupe chez les youaiss meurine.


Incoming!!!



Ahhh, je kiffe trop le mode replay. 
Rrevoir la fois où on a foiré son lancé de grenade et où elle nous et retournée en pleine gueule ou encore quand on a malencontreuseument foutu un coup de crosse à son équipier, sous tous les angles avec arret sur image, ça n'a pas de prix.  :B):

----------


## Jean Pale

Si, l'abo au live :troll:  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> Si, l'abo au live :troll:


 Pas pour jouer en coop.  :tired: 

T'façon j'men branle, c'est mon pote qui paye.  :B):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/572...99a72418b4.png
> 
> ArmA II, ça vaut rien à côté


Des MDD F-4C Phantom en 2015?  ::O:  ::O: 

D'ici là même les turcs auront mis leurs F-4E à la casse. Alors des F-4C...

----------


## Slayertom

Dernier screenshot de la soirée avec les autres canards.















Bonne nuit a tous.

----------


## KiwiX

> Bonne nuit a tous.


Je te hais. JE TE HAIS §§§§§ 

J'espère que tu vas mal dormir.




 ::ninja::

----------


## JudaGrumme

Duel de tronçonneuses inc !




Petit, petit...




Grosbill time !




Ouais euh, bouges pas mec, j'arrive.



Killing Floor cay bon, mangez en  :Bave: 

(Et viendez sur les serveurs des canards aussi, on se sent un peu seul  :Emo: )

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Pinaise , arma 2 ça a l'air de dépoter !

----------


## Steack

Pinaise, Killing Floor ça a l'air de trouer le cul !

----------


## Skouatteur

> Ahhh, je kiffe trop le mode replay. 
> Rrevoir la fois où on a foiré son lancé de grenade et où elle nous et retournée en pleine gueule ou encore quand on a malencontreuseument foutu un coup de crosse à son équipier, sous tous les angles avec arret sur image, ça n'a pas de prix.


On peut penser ce qu'on veut de ce jeu, on aime où on aime pas, mais c'est vrai que le mode replay est une putain de réussite à tous points de vue.

----------


## MrBumble

Ca se croit chaud ?




( je vous raconte pas la gueule que ça a en plein écran sur du 24 pouces )

----------


## Nelfe

Daggerfall ?

----------


## MrBumble

Oui. J'ai réinstallé ça hier soir. :;): 
Dungeon Crawler ultime ça !

----------


## Olipro

La carte de ce jeu est gigantesque  :Bave: 
 (vous pensez que ça fait combient de centaines de fois la carte d'oblivion ?)

----------


## MrBumble

D'après le dos de la boîte, ça fait 45 000 km². Et ça sans compter le millier ( + ? ) de donjons...

Même Fuel à côté est tout petit...

----------


## Steack

Pourtant FUEL est classé plus grand jeux de tout les temps dans le Livre des Records.
FAIL  ::rolleyes::

----------


## MrBumble

Ben ouais, FAIL à eux quoi...

Après il me semble que c'est censé être le plus grand jeu CONSOLE de tous les temps.

----------


## Steack

> Ben ouais, FAIL à eux quoi...
> 
> Après il me semble que c'est censé être le plus grand jeu CONSOLE de tous les temps.


Ha c'est vrai, j'avais oublié les consoles  ::P: 
C'est peut-être aussi le plus grand jeu de course... Sauf si tu peut faire des courses de charettes ou de chevaux dans Daggerfall  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Commander Berze

De cheval oui, mais tout seul alors.

----------


## MrBumble

Ce que j'aime avec ce jeu c'est qu'ils ont poussé le vice assez loin.

Exemple : le jeu propose, heureusement, un système de voyage automatique. On clique sur une destination pour s'y rendre afin d'éviter de se taper tout le chemin à pied.
Cependant, là où ça devient vachement bien c'est qu'avant de pouvoir le faire, on peut choisir soit de voyager prudemment soit de voyager rapidement. Si on voyage rapidement il se peut que l'on arrive à destination de nuit et que donc les portes de la ville soient fermées et qu'on soit obligé de s'introduire dedans comme un vagabond pour pas être bouffé par les streums qui squattent à l'entrée. 
On peut choisir d'effectuer des escales que dans des auberges ( mais ça nous coûte de l'argent ) ou alors de dormir dehors ( mais on peut se faire dézinguer par des ennemis ). 
Enfin on peut choisir le mode de transport, ce qui influe sur la longueur du voyage.

Rien à voir avec le système de Fallout 3  :tired: 

Sinon quand on se fait arrêter par les guardes pour crime, on peut plaider non coupable lors du procès mais si ça marche pas on reste en taule plus longtemps.

Durant les dialogues on peut choisir le ton employé avec l'interlocuteur sachant que selon la classe sociale et le caractère du personnage on peut réussir à l'influencer ou pas. Si on n'y arrive pas, il peut arriver que celui-ci nous mente ou nous envoie sur de mauvaises pistes par exemple lorsque l'on demande notre chemin pour tel ou tel magasin.


Trop trop bon quoi  ::wub::

----------


## Sylvine

Bon, un dernier et j'arrete.

----------


## terciperix

Hehe :^_^: 



Ouch ::o:

----------


## Thomasorus

Je disais donc que le blowout arrivait... ::O: 
Je me met à courir comme un dératé vers la base que je viens de quitter. En deux mètres j'ai le souffle court, je porte trop de bordel, dont une mitraillette et un lance roquette trouvés dans les ruines. Je fais encore 10 mètres et ne réfléchit plus, je largue tout mon bordel sur la route et me remet à courir, alors que j'arrive dans un hangar le blowout commence.




Je pense que le bâtiment n'est pas suffisant car je commence à souffrir des radiations. J'enlève mes anomalies pour mettre celles contre les radiations. Des fantomes commencent à apparaître un peu partout, mon cerveau est en train de bouillir, le ciel est rouge sang. J'ai la sensation que je vais y passer.




Heureusement ça finit par se calmer. Tout tremblant je m'injecte des anti rad et boit une bouteille de vodka. Quand ça va mieux je sors et m'en vais, je veux quitter cet endroit, je suis épuisé, j'en ai marre, je hais cette vallée. Le barman m'indique toujours la route, je me retrouve au cordon et il commence à faire nuit.




Je range enfin mon arme après ce qui a été la journée la plus éprouvante de ma vie. Je vais aller voir Sidorovitch, il me doit du fric. Des rookies en grand nombre passent la nuit devant le feu, l'un d'eux joue un air mélancolique, comme pour chasser la nuit et les horreurs qu'elle couvre.

----------


## Pluton

Ah j'ai eu un blowout au même endroit, et des dizaines de chiens et de tushkano se battaient juste après, dehors, j'attendais dans le hangar que ça se tasse.
Mais dans mon dos et à l'intérieur j'ai entendu une sangsue qui se réveillait.  ::O: 
Je suis parti en courant au milieu des clébards et des Tushkano.

Stalker, un des seuls jeux où tu peux choisir d'attendre que les choses évoluent sans pour autant t'ennuyer.

----------


## Pataplouf

Je viens de ma payer ma 4870 1go, je peux enfin jouer à Arma2 dans de bonnes conditions.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Il est gourmand le bestiau?

----------


## Slayertom



----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> http://slayertom.free.fr/Arma2/arma2...8-24-07-59.jpg


On voit la teub' du personnage dessiné. Futur procès en vue.  :tired:

----------


## Sylvine

> Je viens de ma payer ma 4870 1go, je peux *enfin* jouer à Arma2 dans de bonnes conditions.


 Genre le jeu est sortit depuis 3 mois.

----------


## Pataplouf

Ben ça fait 3 jours, dont deux sans pouvoir en profiter pleinement. J'avais une 7900gs et ça tournait trèèèèès mal dessus.

----------


## Sylvine

> Ben ça fait 3 jours, dont deux sans pouvoir en profiter pleinement. J'avais une 7900gs et ça tournait trèèèèès mal dessus.


  :tired: 
L'autre a pas pu jouer dans des conditions correctes pendant 2 jours et il se plaint!

Je pense pas que le jeu tourne sur la 8600 GT de mon portable, alors je vais devoir attendre d'avoir une vraie becane.  ::|:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Je pense pas que le jeu tourne sur la 8600 GT de mon portable, alors je vais devoir attendre d'avoir une vraie becane.


Et alors ? Tu peux jouer à Halo en attendant.  ::):

----------


## Pataplouf

Des screens pris en corbeau, quand on meurt en multi.

----------


## terciperix

Ah ! Les devs de arma sont bouddhistes je ne le savais pas  ::O:

----------


## Cedski

Ha ouais pas mal arma2...

Pas trop bugué ?

----------


## Slayertom

Quelques screenshot de la coop de ce soir 





Un beau bug quand j'etait en corbeau

----------


## Kamasa

Il est en plastique le sanglier non ?  ::o:

----------


## elpaulo

> Il est en plastique le sanglier non ?


C'est vrai qu'il reflète vachement bien la lumière quand meme  :tired:

----------


## Slayertom

> Il est en plastique le sanglier non ?


En céramique.

----------


## MrBumble

La véritable question c'est :


Peut-on écraser les chiens en hummer ?  :;):

----------


## Cedski

> La véritable question c'est :
> 
> 
> Peut-on écraser les chiens en hummer ?


Non c'est : un chien peut-il crever les pneus d'un hummer ?

----------


## Yshuya

> Mmmmm, je me tâte...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/0423...54b0f79dd3.png http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/aa9d...80baf59877.png



C'est quoi ce jeu ?

----------


## Dark Fread

B.A.S.E., qui est passé gratuit.

----------


## Jean Pale

Ca faisait longtemps que j'avais pas joué à CoD 4 :

----------


## Slayertom



----------


## Thom'

Tain, les opérations en foret ça doit déchirer  ::o:

----------


## JudaGrumme

Arrêtez les screens d'ArmA2 bordayl  ::cry::

----------


## gripoil

Mais où est ce qu'il est dispo j'le vois en précommande de partout ! Gnnh!

----------


## Olipro

> Mais où est ce qu'il est dispo j'le vois en précommande de partout ! Gnnh!


Derrière la ligne Maginot

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> http://slayertom.free.fr/Arma2/arma2...7-46-04-07.jpg


Ton pote est en train de crever , et la seule chose que tu veux faire , c'est le traduire ?!  ::(: 
Traitre !

----------


## Kob

Je suis d'accord: "stop aux screens arma 2, bourdel !"   ::o:

----------


## Slayertom

Le jeux est sortie en Allemagne (voir topic arma 2).

Le gars en train de crever c'est moi  ::'(:  

Tant que vous n'aurez pas craqué et que vous nous aurez pas rejoins, je continuerais a vous noyer sous des screenshot !



 ::o:

----------


## elpaulo

> Le jeux est sortie en Allemagne (voir topic arma 2).
> 
> Le gars en train de crever c'est moi  
> 
> Tant que vous n'aurez pas craqué et que vous nous aurez pas rejoins, je continuerais a vous noyer sous des screenshot !
> 
> http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/5...0319230320.jpg

----------


## Boolay

C'est pas "'cule un mouton" normalement ?  :tired:

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Tant que vous n'aurez pas craqué et que vous nous aurez pas rejoins, je continuerais a vous noyer sous des screenshot !


Attends toi à quelques TK quand tu m'auras fait craquer...  :tired: 





> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/22f...3a154bde47.jpg


 ::lol::

----------


## Darkath

> C'est pas "'cule un mouton" normalement ?





 ::lol::

----------


## Silver

La semaine dernière est sorti le patch 1.5 pour Giants, patch non-officiel développé par la communauté de Giants World Domination, enfin il est actuellement en open beta. Du coup je mets quelques images :

- Des graphismes plus beaux (le patch utilise le Graphical Revision Mod il me semble)


- Sexy !  :Bave: 


- Maintenant le Kabuto peut chopper des arbres et les lancer, mais ça n'a pas l'air de faire des dégats pour le moment.


Je crois qu'il y a des nouvelles skybox aussi, c'est plus joli et j'attends de voir les effets météo.  ::):

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/5...0319230320.jpg

----------


## Aghora

Un véhicule anti-char ??? Châssis : une mule ? Je me demande l'efficacité face aux T-34 ..

----------


## elpaulo

> Un véhicule anti-char ??? Châssis : une mule ? Je me demande l'efficacité face aux T-34 ..


Gatling cow > T-34 or whatever

----------


## Nelfe

C'est l'arme ultime que les polonais auraient du avoir en 1939 contre la Wehrmacht  ::love::

----------


## terciperix

Vous voulez dire ceci ? ::huh::

----------


## Thomasorus

::O:  ::O: 

Ah ouais. Est-ce le fameux humour allemand ? ::O:

----------


## Steack

> Ah ouais. Est-ce le fameux humour allemand ?


Je croyais que l'humour allemand était une légende  ::O:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

C'est quoi ce machin ?

----------


## crazycow

Un âne lance missiles  ::ninja::

----------


## Ashraam

Mdr Gatling Cow, on se croirait dans ETW  :;):

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

18 ans... Et toujours aussi beau et magique.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Et frustrant aussi...

----------


## Thomasorus

Hormis le passage du début avec les serpents à la con le jeu est loin d'être dur.

----------


## Steack

> Et frustrant aussi...


C'est ce que j'aime dans les bons jeux bien dur: Mourir une paire de fois pour finalement arriver à son but  :^_^:

----------


## gripoil

> Hormis le passage du début avec les serpents à la con le jeu est loin d'être dur.


Moi j'appellais ça des limaces.

Et sinon, y'a quand même deux trois passages ou faut agir dans le bon ordre sinon tu nique tout. Pis le niveau dans l'arène ou j'appuyais toujours au hazard sur le boutons du char/catapulte.

Ah qu'est ce qu'il est bon ce jeu.

----------


## ziltoïd

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/be6...069e558900.jpg
> 18 ans... Et toujours aussi beau et magique.


La première fois que j'y ai joué, j'en ai chié. Dès le début, on t'en fichait plein la tronche. 

" Je viens en paix"
"..." Pan dans ta gueule et en cage.

----------


## KiwiX

Désolé mais... C'est quoi ce jeu ?

----------


## ziltoïd

> Désolé mais... C'est quoi ce jeu ?


Another World

----------


## Siona

Sinon elle a pas 18 ans cette version ! C'est la next gêne.

Au passage ce serait pas mal qu'ils fassent pareil avec Flashback  ::wub:: .

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Sinon elle a pas 18 ans cette version ! C'est la next gêne.


Anéfé.

----------


## Lord_Braathen

> Anéfé.
> [Croc]image[/Moignon]


15 pour de l'anti aliasing, je savais qu'appliquer un filtre sur toshop pouvait prendre du temps, mais a ce point...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Quelques screens de Rainbow Six vegas 2, n'empêche comprends pas comment on peut le trouver moins beau ou identique au premier. En plus avec mon nouvel écran ça rend bien.

----------


## Lord_Braathen

> Quelques screens de Rainbow Six vegas 2, n'empêche comprends pas comment on peut le trouver moins beau ou identique au premier. En plus avec mon nouvel écran ça rend bien.



Moi, perso je me demande comment on fait pour jouer aux  suites illégitimes d'un des meilleurs FPS tactique.

Desole pour ce troll sans saveur, pour me faire pardonner, un ptit screen d'Arma :

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Bah, j'y pense pas tout simplement. J'ai adoré Rogue Spear et autre SWAT mais pas au point de les finir ^^ c'était pas trop mon truc bien que j'ai aimé. Et puis, R6 Vegas, si on oublie toussa, bah ca reste quand  même un bon jeu.

----------


## Sylvine

> Bah, j'y pense pas tout simplement. J'ai adoré Rogue Spear et autre SWAT mais pas au point de les finir ^^ c'était pas trop mon truc bien que j'ai aimé. Et puis, R6 Vegas, si on oublie toussa, bah ca reste quand même un bon jeu.


 C'est moi ou c'est la merde pour trouver des serveurs sur internet?

----------


## KiwiX

> C'est moi ou c'est la merde pour trouver des serveurs sur internet?


C'est pas uniquement solo les RB Six vegas ? Le 1er était sympa mais quand je l'ai ressorti, j'ai failli vomir.

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est pas uniquement solo les RB Six vegas ? Le 1er était sympa mais quand je l'ai ressorti, j'ai failli vomir.


 Nan, y'a du multi qui pourrait être sympa si on pouvait jouer dans des conditions potables.

Là je viens de me faire une petite partie en leader, c'était pas mal, mais ça pourrait être mieux.

95% des gens jouent deathmatch par équipe, donc aucun interet, et 99% des joueurs sont sur des serveurs non-dédiés.
Et quasiment aucun ne joue avec le mode réaliste enclenché.

Mais avec un serveur 16 joueurs en objectif avec le mode réaliste sur un bon serveur ça doit être vraiment pas mal.

----------


## Jean Pale

Non c'est aussi multijoueurs. Mais personnellement je trouve les R6 Vegas horriblement nazes.

L'est joli cet hélico.



  
  

Recon solo de fou, attention patrouille droit devant.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Un MI-24 ! ( Hind )  ::wub::  Un putain d'hélico d'attaque/transport de l'ère soviétique. La modélisation est superbe.

Par contre pour un jeu sur la guerre moderne ça m'étonne que ce soit pas le Mi-24MKIII à canon mono-tube.

----------


## Krogort

> Un MI-24 ! ( Hind )  Un putain d'hélico d'attaque/transport de l'ère soviétique. La modélisation est superbe.
> 
> Par contre pour un jeu sur la guerre moderne ça m'étonne que ce soit pas le Mi-24MKIII à canon mono-tube.


Il y est aussi, mais le canon coaxial fixe est plus chiant a utiliser que la tourelle, surtout pour du CAS.

*Edit:* Traduction pour hippie ultratolérant: "il y é ossi mé il tourn pa lolz, cay tro nul pr viser çan kill c'est pot mdr!"

----------


## El_Mariachi²

::mellow::

----------


## L'invité

> 


J'aurai pas dit mieux. ::O: 

T'en penses quoi toi du canon tridimensionnel B36-V quand il est fixé sur le monorail 32D du kargouf 630?

----------


## Pelomar

Y en a qui devrait se désabonner de LuftwaffePassion'88 ici  ::mellow::

----------


## TehHolyOne

> Non c'est aussi multijoueurs. Mais personnellement je trouve les R6 Vegas horriblement nazes.
> 
> L'est joli cet hélico.
> 
> http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/thumb/1244341283.png
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/cb6d...9c995c9893.png http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/5729...a6ad88aef0.png http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/524a...945bdd0a93.png
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/ec5d...bc6c8dec48.png http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/4174...0dc3da7f71.png http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/17ea...e90feae7d8.png
> 
> ...


Arrêtez de parler d'ArmA 2, mon proc est trop moisi pour pouvoir le faire tourner bien (X2 5000+)  ::cry::

----------


## Slayertom

L'attaque des hommes invisibles:

----------


## Jean Pale

Slayertom, Toto0o0o0o et Pataplouf avant de mourir en action.



Coop de fou où l'on doit capturer un C130 (Admirez les 2 magnifiques snipers que sont Toto0o0o0o et moi  :B): ):

  
 

Et le fameux C130 volé par nos soins.

----------


## Pataplouf

Je vous laisse, je vais renouveler ma cotisation à la NRA.

----------


## Pluton

Vous êtes des chiens infidèles.

----------


## Krogort

Voila le hind en version "gros canon qui fait piou piou mais qui tourne pas"

----------


## Arseur

Bon il y a trop d'armes à feu sur cette page §§



C'est une partie de mon super roman-photo à l'eau de rose via les Sims 3  ::ninja:: 

Edit: j'ai oublié le commentaire: _Ils restent là toute la soirée, admirant la beauté de la Nature, non pas sur l'étendue océane, mais sur le visage de l'autre._

----------


## Tygra

> C'est une partie de mon super roman-photo à l'eau de rose via les Sims 3 
> 
> Edit: j'ai oublié le commentaire: _Ils restent là toute la soirée, admirant la beauté de la Nature, non pas sur l'étendue océane, mais sur le visage de l'autre._


Oh purge ! Prevenez quand vous mettez des trucs gore comme ça !
Il y a peut être des jeunes qui trainent dans le coin qui pourrait être choqués  ::O:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

J'avais oublié que c'était si beau RO



(Tiens Tygra il est bien sympa ton avatar il vient de quoi ?)

----------


## Pelomar

Roh putain Arma II ca a l'air d'envoyer du steak quand meme :/

----------


## Tygra

> (Tiens Tygra il est bien sympa ton avatar il vient de quoi ?)


Tales of Symphonia (GC/PS2). C'est une des invocations.
Un des meilleurs jeu de la Cube, soit dit en passant.
(Une signature que j'avais faite où on la voit en entier : http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/766...elsius2cop.jpg)

----------


## Wicked Style

> Roh putain Arma II ca a l'air d'envoyer du steak quand meme :/


Ouais ca me donne grave envie...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Allez un peu de Mass Effect dans toussa !

----------


## Micerider

> Allez un peu de Mass Effect dans toussa !


 
Pff, j'ai très envie de me le refaire, mais j'attend de voir leur prochain DLC à venir bientôt (j'ai pas fait Bring Down the sky non-plus, vu que j'avais déjà fini le jeu sur 360 avant sa sortie).

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Pareil, pas fait Bring Down the Sky alors que j'ai déjà finis le jeu 2x. Et là, vu que j'y joue en difficulté Insane, les combats sont bien chaudbouillant ou plutot long très long.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy



----------


## bixente

Raah, le final dantesque de Mass Effect autour de la citadelle  ::wub::

----------


## Arseur

> Tales of Symphonia (GC/PS2). C'est une des invocations.
> Un des meilleurs jeu de la Cube, soit dit en passant.
> (Une signature que j'avais faite où on la voit en entier : http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/766...elsius2cop.jpg)


Comment tu me prêtes des propos qui sont pas de moi mais de SouthCross  :tired: 

Pour la peine je te remets une couche des Sims, rien que pour toi.



Edit: punaise oui Mass Effect, c'est vraiment le plus beau jeu dans le style "cinématographique"...  ::wub::

----------


## Nielle

J'ai reinstallé Mass Effect, mais mon frère l'a fait sur son pc. Du coup je me retrouve totalement baysé  à sec par le DRM.  ::(: 

Et le mot est faible. Limité a un seul ordi, ça fait mal au cul quand même.  ::(:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> J'ai reinstallé Mass Effect, mais mon frère l'a fait sur son pc. Du coup je me retrouve totalement baysé  à sec par le DRM. 
> 
> Et le mot est faible. Limité a un seul ordi, ça fait mal au cul quand même.


Non. Jete un oeil à la remarque sur les jeux EA, ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=34858

 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Nielle

Je suis tombé sur ce site hier soir, j'ai téléchargé leur tool mais il ne voit pas le jeu...

J'ai aussi testé la variante 2, mais il me dit que ya rien a désactivé.

Je testerai ce ptit truc sur l'ordi de mon frère. Si ca ne fonctionne tjour pas, ça voudrait dire que des pirates ont volé ma clé  ::cry::

----------


## Steack

> J'ai reinstallé Mass Effect, mais mon frère l'a fait sur son pc. Du coup je me retrouve totalement baysé à sec par le DRM. 
> 
> Et le mot est faible. Limité a un seul ordi, ça fait mal au cul quand même.


 Je crois que ce truc devrais t'interréssé: http://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/2009/0...sur-vos-pc.htm
 :;): 

Edit: Grilled  ::ninja::

----------


## Guybrush_SF

> Coop de fou où l'on doit capturer un C130 (Admirez les 2 magnifiques snipers que sont Toto0o0o0o et moi ):


Un conseil, arrête le gel douche aux plantes  ::o:

----------


## Jean Pale

Nan, c'est Toto0o0o0o le buisson, pas moi  :B):

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Hmm... OK.  :tired:

----------


## Canard WC

Elle fait quoi ta SIM toute seule dans la forêt ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Elle fait quoi ta SIM toute seule dans la forêt ?


Elle va voir sa grand-mère.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Elle se traîne surtout.

La démo me donne pas super envie d'investir dans le jeu en tout cas.

----------


## L'invité

Quelques petits tests de la conduite d'avion sur ArmA 2:

----------


## Shub Lasouris

C bô

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Quelques petits tests de la conduite d'avion sur ArmA 2:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/da3...8552897043.png
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/163...cdada6ad43.png


C'est un F-35.

A mon avis,quoi.

----------


## L'invité

Franchement j'en sais rien. Mais ça a des ailes, ça vole et ça va vite. J'en déduis au moins que c'est un avion.

:captainobvious:

----------


## Morgoth

Ouais, c'est un F-35.

----------


## L'invité

Mais c'est bien un avion?  ::o: 

 ::P:

----------


## KiwiX

> Quelques petits tests de la conduite d'avion sur ArmA 2:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/da3...8552897043.png
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/163...cdada6ad43.png


 ::o:  ::wacko:: 

Putain, ça cartonne.

----------


## Slayertom

Non c'est superman ! Magnifique en tout cas tes screenshot.

Vu que je suis un peu moins fatigué qu'hier soir, voici les screenshot de la coop d'hier:







Photo de famille avec tous les canards présents:

----------


## Pelomar

On touche du fric pour buter des gens, et ca se targue d'etre une simulation ?  :tired:

----------


## Thomasorus

Ca a l'air bien ce jeu en fait ! ::o: 
En gros c'est un ptit MMO avec des quêtes aléatoires ? ::):

----------


## Lezardo

En vision de nuit ça fait un peu "Mars attack" quand même.

----------


## Slayertom

C'était la mission warfare ou on gagne du fric. Sinon certaines mission sur armed assault de type évolution ou domination peuvent ressembler a un mmo en light avec des missions annexes et des objectif secondaires qui rapportent des bonus pour remplir l'objectif principal.

Ce qui est bien avec ce jeux (et arma2) c'est que le sdk et l'éditeur de missions sont tellement bien foutu qu'on peut faire énormément de type de mission différent. Il y a même un gars qui a fait un jeux de rôle appelé Sharni Life ou on joue le rôle d'un flic ou d'un truand.

----------


## le faucheur

Vous faites chier avec vos screenshots !

A cause de ça, je vais me racheter un PC et vous rejoindre.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Ouais , je crois bien que je vais me laisser tenter par Arma 2 dès que LDLC se décidera a m'envoyer des pieces qui marchent  ::(:

----------


## Narushima

Ça m'a donné envie tous ces screenshots. Alors on commence par Operation Flashpoint, vu que moi aussi je suis fan de Charlton Heston :

Bon là c'est le soldat première classe John Blakovich qui est tout fier d'avoir passé son permis bateau.

Là c'est moi et mes homies dans San andreas, on va aller faire des drive-by sur la lune.

Une de mes florissantes cités dans Caesar II.

Oh non, une attaque ! Vous inquiétez, ces barbares ont du plier face à la discipline de mes soldats assoiffés de sang : ils n'ont été nourris que de yahourt pendant les huit derniers mois.

Aliens : a comic book adventure, qui serait bon si il avait pas des contrôles fait par un navet lobotomisé.

Et enfin Blood, un bon Doom-like bien sanglant, et qui a surtout l'énorme avantage de ne pas me filer la gerbe, comme le fait Doom (à cause des textures qui bougent trop).

----------


## vindhler

Pour sortir un peu de ArmA 2 :






 :WTF:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> En vision de nuit ça fait un peu "Mars attack" quand même.








Non c'est pas ARMA 2 ( woh pinaize ça serait trop !).

----------


## Furi0so

> Vous faites chier avec vos screenshots !
> 
> A cause de ça, je vais me racheter un PC et vous rejoindre.


+ 1.
Stop les screens d'ArmA 2 ou je vais devoir aller braquer une banque  ::sad::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Bouffe du Pulse Rifle Tau sale mouche !



Oops, on va peut-être prendre autre chose contre ça...



Peau de youpi banane !!

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Pour sortir un peu de ArmA 2 :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a12...39a3c81274.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f60...e30df9afc1.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6c9...ea6f2cbb4c.jpg


The Path a l'air d'être une sacrée expérience. J'ai déjà été convaincu par la demo.

----------


## Lezardo

> Non c'est pas ARMA 2 ( woh pinaize ça serait trop !).


Oui ok, mais moi ce qui me gène c'est que sur le screen de SlayerTom cest que se ne sont pas des tirs d'artilleries ou tirs quelconque qui brillent comme des lanternes mais des étoiles... Enfin je crois j'ai un doute du coup  ::huh::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Oui ok, mais moi ce qui me gène c'est que sur le screen de SlayerTom cest que se ne sont pas des tirs d'artilleries ou tirs quelconque qui brillent comme des lanternes mais des étoiles... Enfin je crois j'ai un doute du coup


Ou une grenade fumigène.

----------


## Lezardo

Ah oui aussi  ::XD::

----------


## vindhler

> The Path a l'air d'être une sacrée expérience. J'ai déjà été convaincu par la demo.


Pareil, du coup j'ai pas pu résister de l'acheter.

----------


## Aghora

> Non c'est pas ARMA 2 ( woh pinaize ça serait trop !).


Ce serait encore mieux avec la musique de Jean-Michel Jarre (oui je sais...Les Nuls tout ça...).

----------


## vindhler



----------


## Darkath

> http://tof.canardpc.com/show/7536fc6...c3faf15bf.html


Regarder la télé a poil dans la foret, c'est un concept qui a de l'avenir  ::ninja::

----------


## Slayertom

J'ai grave la flemme de faire les liens des screenshot de la partie coop de ce soir (1h30 du mat quand même) alors je en mettrais que la photo de famille, les autres vous les trouverez sur http://slayertom.free.fr/Arma2
Je me suis bien marré avec tous les canards et vivement qu'on refasse ce genre de soirées sur notre serveur avec 20 autres canards

----------


## schnak

Les cirques ne sont plus ce qu'ils étaient....



Putain de bon jeu qu'est Sanitarium. Ambiance morbide, histoire prennante mais bordel, les énigmes sont trop simples et j'ai bouclé presque la moitié du jeu en une soirée....  ::|:

----------


## Nelfe

Sanitarium  :Bave: 

Ça c'est un jeu qui avait de l'ambiance.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Sanitarium 
> 
> Ça c'est un jeu qui avait de l'ambiance *et un scénar et de vrais dialogues*.


Fixed

----------


## Boolay

Sanitarium c'est un peu le Silent Hill 2 du Point & Click en fait.

Z'arrivez à le faire tourner proprement ? La dernière fois que j'ai essayé, j'arrivais pas à jouer plus de cinq minutes d'affilée  :Emo:

----------


## schnak

> Sanitarium c'est un peu le Silent Hill 2 du Point & Click en fait.
> 
> Z'arrivez à le faire tourner proprement ? La dernière fois que j'ai essayé, j'arrivais pas à jouer plus de cinq minutes d'affiliée


Perso, j'ai mit le jeu en compatibilité "windows 98" et j'ai coché "désactiver les effets visuels" et "désactiver les services de textes avancés pour ce programme".
Ah et sur le raccourci, dans le champ "cible" j'ai rajouté *-window* ce qui me permet de jouer en fenêtré, ce qui est plus agréable dans mon cas.

NB : par contre j'avais totalement zappé qu'il existait un patch... Dommage qu'on ne puisse pas reprendre une partie faite avec une version antérieure sinon je l'aurais installé sans autre forme de procès, mais là, j'ai trop avancé et j'ai la flemme de tout recommencer ....

----------


## Sylvine

> J'ai grave la flemme de faire les liens des screenshot de la partie coop de ce soir (1h30 du mat quand même) alors je en mettrais que la photo de famille, les autres vous les trouverez sur http://slayertom.free.fr/Arma2
> Je me suis bien marré avec tous les canards et vivement qu'on refasse ce genre de soirées sur notre serveur avec 20 autres canards
> 
> http://slayertom.free.fr/Arma2/arma2...0-09-03-29.jpg


 L'hélico qui atterit dans le fond rend trop bien.
Vite un mod Vietnam!
(et puis aussi faut d'abord que je m'achete un PC pour faire tourner le jeu  ::|: )

----------


## Steack



----------


## FreeliteSC

Nolf1 ?

----------


## Olipro

Le plus long fps solo non-rpg du monde ouais, nolf 1  ::): 
(encore plus long qu'unreal 1 ou doom 2 !)

Tu vois Steack, là tu croirais que c'est un jeu normal, tu dirais "je dois etre au tiers du jeu".
Bah non, tu es encore au tout début  ::):

----------


## Tygra

Je me sens d'humeur screenshotique ... 


(Et au fait, toutes mes confuses Arseur, mais je suis nullement responsable de ce problème de quote  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Pluton

> Le plus meilleur long fps solo non-rpg d'infiltration du monde ouais, nolf 1


Phyxeude.

----------


## Steack

> Le plus long fps solo non-rpg du monde ouais, nolf 1 
> (encore plus long qu'unreal 1 ou doom 2 !)
> 
> Tu vois Steack, là tu croirais que c'est un jeu normal, tu dirais "je dois etre au tiers du jeu".
> Bah non, tu es encore au tout début


C'est une des raisons qui m'a pousser à l'achat  :;): 
Jusque là c'est que du bonheur  ::wub::

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Moi soit mon jeune age !  ::(:

----------


## Steack

Quel look d'enfer  ::wub::

----------


## Olipro

> Phyxeude.


Non, (deja je crie au faux fix  ::o: )
Nolf 1 n'était pas un jeu d'infiltration. L'infiltration est apparu dans Nolf 2.
Dans Nolf 1 à la rigueur il y avait quelques passages un peu scriptés d'infiltration, mais le reste du jeu, c'est du half life - je tire dans les mechants en combi violettes avec casques jaunes.

----------


## L'invité

Hop la encore une petite série de screen d'arma de ces derniers jours.

On a retrouvé le fils de Rayman!

(oui ceci est mon torse)

Il y a pas mal de grabuge qui se prépare et les renforts se ramènent:


TAXI§


Merci, au revoir!


Edit: Ah j'en ai oublié un§ 
Bienvenu à Pryp... Euh à... Merde c'est quoi le nom de ce bled déjà?

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Non, (deja je crie au faux fix )
> Nolf 1 n'était pas un jeu d'infiltration. L'infiltration est apparu dans Nolf 2.
> Dans Nolf 1 à la rigueur il y avait quelques passages un peu scriptés d'infiltration, mais le reste du jeu, c'est du half life - je tire dans les mechants en combi violettes avec casques jaunes.


Ben le 3/4 des niveaux, t'as des caméras de surveillance ou des alarmes. Et l'aspect infiltration est vachement plus dur que dans le 2: pas de possibilités de regarder en coin, pas de possibilités de porter les cadavres, les trucs pour désactiver les caméras beaucoup moins faciles à utiliser que dans le 2. Bref si on veut pas se la jouer bourrin, il est pas fastoche.

----------


## Olipro

Bah j'ai souvenir d'un jeu dans lequel mon écran a pas arrêté de flasher moi (dans des teintes plutôt rouge)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Vivement que tous les jeux proposent la personnalisation de l'avatar (FPS, RPG, autres). Je trouve ça génial de jouer un perso aux oignon. Bon bien sur, nous proposer un perso par défaut c'est bien aussi (cf Mass Effect). 

Mais comment je m'amuse à habiller mon perso de R6 Vegas 2. Celà dit, c'est moins cool quand le visage est mal foutu, comme R6 Vegas 2.

----------


## L'invité

Ah ba tiens ça faisait longtemps.  ::P: 

La 4eme et la 5eme, elles vont pas faire long feu je sens.  ::ninja::

----------


## Pluton

MetalDestroyer, une autre idée du bon goût  :B):   :Cigare:

----------


## Sylvine

A l'assaut de la colline 108 et de son imprenable bunker!


Rien de tel qu'une grenade pour nettoyer une tranchée.


Le seul moyen d'avancer, les fumigènes.


Enfin le bunker est à portée, mais va falloir que ces cons se decident à avancer.


Au final on a jamais reussi à le prendre dans les 20 minutes imparties.




Et sinon pour montrer que ma nana a plus la classe que celle de Metal.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé



----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Toujours aussi beau.  :Emo: 
J'dois le mettre sur la liste des oldies à rajouter.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Putain ouais! Je l'avais fait sur PS2 et je me souviens pas d'un jeu aussi beau. Sur PC avec nos résolutions de ouf malade ça doit aider aussi. Je me le referai volontier tiens.

----------


## Hamtarotaro

Aaah la voix d'Emma de Caunes.  ::wub:: 

Ce jeu a une direction artistique de tout premier ordreje l'ai même racheté sur steam dans le pack ubi dernièrement. (c'est moins dur de se faire refourger un "vieux" jeu comme ca qu'un truc comme Just Cause tout kitch)

----------


## Snowman

_Fast & Furious 3_ ? Des amateurs  :Cigare:

----------


## Dark Fread

Mouais.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/41b...d-1469bea8e24e
> 
> _Fast & Furious 3_ ? Des amateurs


Mais c'est nul comme score.

: provoc:

----------


## Babz

> Mais c'est nul comme score.
> 
> : provoc:


Je suis d'accord  :^_^: 

: provoc'2 :



Ca fait longtemps que j'y ai plus joué ... Trop longtemps ! :seruesurlaboite:  ::wub::

----------


## Pelomar

> A l'assaut de la colline 108 et de son imprenable bunker!
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4b9...d5b839310e.jpg
> 
> Rien de tel qu'une grenade pour nettoyer une tranchée.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ff9...b52144ea0a.jpg
> 
> Le seul moyen d'avancer, les fumigènes.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e50...8a3ab2fe9e.jpg
> 
> ...


C'est quoi ce jeu/mod ?

----------


## Dark Fread



----------


## GI-JoE

> C'est quoi ce jeu/mod ?


Red Orchestra avec le mod Darkest Hour.

----------


## Lezardo

> C'est quoi ce jeu/mod ?


C'est Darkest Hour le nouveau mod de red orchestra.

Edit: Grilled par un GI-joe la loose  ::):

----------


## Dark Fread

Petit survival sympa quand même, l'ambiance" en pleine tempête" est vraiment là.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

C'est quoi?

----------


## Ataxia

C'est le mod Darkest Hour, pour Red Orchestra, il est maintenant disponible directement via steam. C'est pas encore parfait, mais je trouve l'ambiance encore meilleure que sur le front de l'Est. 
C'est également mon jeu du moment. ::wub:: 

Band of Brothers style:





Holy shit!



J'ai pas trop abusé des FPS WWII, et je dois dire que jouer les amerloques en Normandie, c'est quand même vachement sympa. Surtout avec le gameplay RO. Parce que bon, CoD en multi, ça ressemble plus à du counter strike qu'à autre chose, et c'est relativement moyen si on veut ramper dans la boue sous les balles de MG42 pour prendre une position fortifiée. :tired:

----------


## Dark Fread

Mariachi -> Cold Fear. Bon je ne vous cache pas que c'est assez nanardesque hein. Le héros retrouve son pote démembré sur des chiottes : "Oh non... Bah, au moins j'ai la clef du pont !". Ca a son charme  ::XD::

----------


## Olipro

Bah quoi, moi aussi quand je vois des vieux qui ont un malaise dans la rue, je les fouille pour trouver leur clef. ça m'ouvrira peut etre leur maison dans laquelle je trouverai un passage vers le niveau 3.

----------


## Pluton

> Mariachi -> Cold Fear. Bon je ne vous cache pas que c'est assez nanardesque hein. Le héros retrouve son pote démembré sur des chiottes : "Oh non... Bah, au moins j'ai la clef du pont !". Ca a son charme


Un bon petit jeu à 5€ ouais !

----------


## Pelomar

Bon ben Darkest Hour je vais m'y mettre aussi, j'ai pas pu résister a Red Orchestra a 5€  :Bave:

----------


## Dark Fread

Toutafé, d'ailleurs je l'ai eu à 3€. Mais franchement les vagues de 10m qui s'écrasent sur le baleinier ruskov, c'est classe. Ca vieillit quand même pas trop mal pour un portage PS2 d'il y a quelques années, en plus.

----------


## Say hello

Ouai mais faut aimer le style, perso red orchestra j'ai moyennement apprécié les 5min de balade en char pour dégommer peut être un type puis se faire buter et se retaper les 5min...

----------


## Olipro

> Ouai mais faut aimer le style, perso red orchestra j'ai moyennement apprécié les 5min de balade en char pour dégommer peut être un type puis se faire buter et se retaper les 5min...


Red Orchestra ce sont 3 jeux différents :
- un jeu de guerre d'infanterie
- un jeu de guerre de blindés
- un jeu de transport de troupes sur de grandes étendues pour ne rien faire.

Si, comme moi, tu fais attention à ne jouer que dans les maps "infanterie", alors tu n'auras pas ce genre de problème.

J'ai plus de 150 heures sur red orchestra, sans compter le nombre incalculables sur le mod red orchestra de l'époque pour ut2k4, et j'ai du jouer, quoi, 1 ou 2 heures dans des maps avec des vehicules, telement je trouve ça chiant.

(c'est comme battlefield 2, d'apres les stats, j'ai 200 heures en infanterie, et 18 secondes en avion)

----------


## Pelomar

> Ouai mais faut aimer le style, perso red orchestra j'ai moyennement apprécié les 5min de balade en char pour dégommer peut être un type puis se faire buter et se retaper les 5min...


Aucune idée j'avoue, mais a 5€ je pense que je survivrais si je m'aperçois que c'est de la merde.

---------- Post ajouté à 16h01 ----------




> (c'est comme battlefield 2, d'apres les stats, j'ai 200 heures en infanterie, et 18 secondes en avion)


Comment peut-on ne pas aimer les avions dans battlefield 2 ?  :Bave:

----------


## Olipro

J'aime pas les véhicules en général  ::P: 
Je préfère le doux ronronnement d'un m249, chauffée après 5 minutes de feu nourris sur une position soviétique, couché dans l'herbe fraîche et humide au petit matin.

----------


## Pelomar

> J'aime pas les véhicules en général 
> Je préfère le doux ronronnement d'un m249, chauffée après 5 minutes de feu nourris sur une position soviétique, couché dans l'herbe fraîche et humide au petit matin.


Ouais mais les avions  :Bave:  
Ils étaient cheaté dans BF2 tellement ils étaient puissant une fois maitrisé, et lacher un tapis de bombe sur un char Abrahams qui monte a l'assaut avant de remonter en passant au milieu du pont de Kubra Duma, ca n'a pas de prix  :Cigare: 

J'aime bien les véhicules perso, pis jouer a BF2 sans aimer les véhicules me parait etre assez saugrenue  :tired:

----------


## Jean Pale

> J'aime pas les véhicules en général


Owi koupaing  ::wub::

----------


## Sylvine

Infantrie all the way. 

Les vehicules, c'est pour le transport, point.  :Cigare:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Infantrie all the way. 
> 
> Les vehicules, c'est pour le transport, point.


'tain, avec tous les points où je suis d'accord avec toi quand on parle de FPS, j'vais commencer à croire qu'Halo c'est bien.  :tired:

----------


## Pelomar

> Infantrie all the way. 
> 
> Les vehicules, c'est pour le transport, point.


On sent l'aigri qui s'est bouffé quelques tonnes de bombes sur la tronche  :Cigare:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

On sent le PGM qui déglingué 8 avions avec 2 balles et qui en a vu des no-skills se barrer parce qu'ils ne savent pas se servir de flingues dans un FPS.  :Cigare:

----------


## Sylvine

> 'tain, avec tous les points où je suis d'accord avec toi quand on parle de FPS, j'vais commencer à croire qu'Halo c'est bien.


  :B): 
Ba sinon tout ce que j'ai a dire c'est que si t'as l'occasion de jouer au premier, sur console, en légendaire et de préférence en coop, ba essaye.




> On sent l'aigri qui s'est bouffé quelques tonnes de bombes sur la tronche


 Tu t'imagines même pas.  ::|: 
Dans BF2 le seul moyen de flinguer un avion c'est un autre avion.
Des batteries anti-aérienne? Laissez moi rire.

Mais sur les maps sans vehicules, c'est moi le roi.  :Cigare: 
(ou pas en fait)


Nan franchement, j'adore les FPS massifs avec des grandes maps et des véhicules, mais si c'est pour que les avions soient l'arme ultime et que la pietaille ne soit là que pour capturer les points, bof.
Le mieux que j'ai vu à ce niveau là c'est Joint Ops.
Des centaines de joueurs, des véhicules uniquement dédiés au transport et assez fragiles (trop?), c'était le pied.

Je croise les doigts pour BF3 (sur Bad Company y'a pas d'avion et pas de parachute pour les hélicos, j'aimerais que ça reste comme ça  :tired: ).

----------


## Ataxia

Les maps tank only dans RO, c'est vraiment pas l'intérêt du jeu. Surtout que c'est chiant, moche, et beaucoup trop basique pour les fous furieux adeptes de simus de blindés.

Par contre, les maps infanterie ou infanterie + blindés, c'est la folie.
J'aimais pas trop les véhicules, jusqu'à ce que je découvre les carnages que pouvait faire le MG gunner dans un tank. Dans RO, on est habitué à être un pauvre soldat extrêmement fragile avec un pauvre fusil à verrou, alors quand on se retrouve à faire du rail-shooting à la MG, derrière une bonne épaisseur de blindage, c'est du bonheur.  ::wub:: 

A condition que le reste de l'équipage suive, parce que sinon on se faire refroidir vite fait.

----------


## Pelomar

> Tu t'imagines même pas. 
> Dans BF2 le seul moyen de flinguer un avion c'est un autre avion.
> Des batteries anti-aérienne? Laissez moi rire.


Ouais, j'ai jamais compris pourquoi l'avion ne fut jamais nerfé tellement il écrase tout le reste.
Surement parce qu'il y en avait peu par map, mais ils auraient quand du augmenter un peu la puissance des batteries anti-aériennes (qui était en fait uniquement anti-hélico).

----------


## Jean Pale

Parce que c'est un jeu "fun", pas un jeu de compétition.

...

Wait...what ?

----------


## Steack

Je vous laisse vos Arma II et autres RO, moi j'ai Cate Archer  :Cigare:

----------


## Jean Pale

J'ai jamais compris l'intérêt pour Nolf, mais je laisse vos explications de côté  :Cigare:

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Feuer ! Je sais pas où mais FEUER quand même !



Kommandant ? Che crois que nous afons ein betite problème.



"Ambiance son et lumière à bord du Koursk ce soir."

----------


## Snowman

> Mais c'est nul comme score.
> 
> : provoc:


M'en fous j'ai gagné le tournoi de drift quand même  :B):

----------


## Pelomar

Subissons ce blowout de manière viril.



Après une nuit passé a combattre (attaque de l'agroprom et défense de la décharge contre des bandits), un lever de soleil qui sonne comme une renaissance. Bite.

----------


## Canard WC

> J'ai jamais compris l'intérêt pour Nolf, mais je laisse vos explications de côté


 ::O: 
Oui, ça ne mérite même pas de réponse !

----------


## Jean Pale

Oui, car les goûts existent  :;):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> J'ai jamais compris l'intérêt pour Nolf


T'es pas le seul.

----------


## Jean Pale

Soldier of fortune  :Cigare:  :bourrin:

----------


## Sylvine

Les ardennes, c'est l'enfer.

On se terre dans son gourbi en attendant que ça passe.
Pour lui c'est fini en tout cas.



Tu pourrais tirer un peu plus loin de ma tête?


La tente medicale, notre dernier rempart, il faut tenir à tout prix!


On l'a eu ce putain de panzer!


Sergent, il nous faut un tir d'artillerie!



Bon, je vais faire un petit tour sur la plage pour me changer les idées.

----------


## kayl257

Oh une baleine-espadon-scie...


Le chevalier d'or du cancer!

----------


## Pelomar

Le prédateur impitoyable s'approche de sa proie, trois stalkers isolés du reste du troupeau.



Shlack ! L'attaque est fulgurante, le premier stalker s'effondre tandis que les autres tendent de réagir...



...Mais sans succès. Le petit déjeuner de notre prédateur sera copieux, bien qu'un peu reche et filandreux (les stalkers ne mangent pas assez de vitamines)

----------


## Marty

Mais...mais...tu fais ton gros bâtard ou c'est moi ?
Avec un club de golf j'aurais peut-être compris mais la... ::o:

----------


## Pelomar

> Mais...mais...tu fais ton gros bâtard ou c'est moi ?
> Avec un club de golf j'aurais peut-être compris mais la...


Nan c'était juste pour déconner avant de quitter ma partie (j'ai sauvegardé juste avant).
Mais bon, j'avoue que ca m'est deja arrivé d'abattre discrètement un stalker que je savais chargé de loot  ::ninja:: 

Regardez bien le troisième screenshot sinon : avant de mourir, un des stalkers a signalé la mort a coup de couteau de son pote (le premier a mourir) plutot que de défendre.
C'est beau l'esprit de communauté chez les stalkers  :Emo:

----------


## Pluton

Omagad, Pelomar il se lâche §§§  ::o: 
Mais que fait la modération ?§§§  ::o:

----------


## Pelomar

Pluton, sois béni pour ce pack  :Bave:

----------


## Pluton

> Pluton, sois béni pour ce pack


Wopitain, béni ? Surtout pas ! ::O:

----------


## L'invité

Maudit alors. Mouahahahah!  :sataniste:

----------


## Marty

> Nan c'était juste pour déconner avant de quitter ma partie


Tu devrais assumer Pelomar. On sait tous que tu n'aimes pas les STALKERS débutants et que tu les massacres.  :tired:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Le Stalker , ca ne se bénit pas , ca se plombe !  :B):

----------


## Pelomar

> Tu devrais assumer Pelomar. On sait tous que tu n'aimes pas les STALKERS débutants et que tu les massacres.


J'aime la douleur, la souffrance, la mort et par dessus tout, j'aime achever mes victimes a l'arme blanche pour apercevoir le regard de l'homme qu'il sait qu'il va mourir et qui supplie, avant d'avoir la gorge tranchée et ce flot de sang qui se déverse MOUHAHAHAHAHHAHAA  :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## Marty

> J'aime la douleur, la souffrance, la mort et par dessus tout, j'aime achever mes victimes a l'arme blanche pour apercevoir le regard de l'homme qu'il sait qu'il va mourir et qui supplie, avant d'avoir la gorge tranchée et ce flot de sang qui se déverse MOUHAHAHAHAHHAHAA


Oui mais tu vas quand même te cacher tel un rat quand Blowout il y a....MOUAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHA

----------


## Pelomar

D'ailleurs c'était bizarre, je me suis tapé deux blowouts quasiment coup sur coup alors qu'a l'installation on est censé indiquer tous les combien d'heures on veut un blowout.

Hmm  :tired:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> J'aime la douleur, la souffrance, la mort et par dessus tout, j'aime achever mes victimes a l'arme blanche pour apercevoir le regard de l'homme qu'il sait qu'il va mourir et qui supplie, avant d'avoir la gorge tranchée et ce flot de sang qui se déverse MOUHAHAHAHAHHAHAA


Faut avouer , moi aussi j'adore faire ca.
Surtout quand le type qui git part terre apres un gun fight et qu'il pleure pour qu'on l'épargne.
C'est la que je sors le couteau , que je le regarde dans les yeux , et que je le transforme en méchoui  :;):

----------


## Steack

Un jour faudrait que je me le fasse ce Pluton's Pack... Mais j'ai peur  :Emo: 
Les souterrains, les blowouts, tout ça, ... Mon p'tit coeur va pas le supporter.
Et en même temps vous avez l'air de vous éclater comme des porcs.
...
Tant pis je mourrai d'une crise cardiaque le sourire au lévre  :Cigare:

----------


## Pelomar

> Un jour faudrait que je me le fasse ce Pluton's Pack... Mais j'ai peur 
> Les souterrains, les blowouts, tout ça, ... Mon p'tit coeur va pas le supporter.
> Et en même temps vous avez l'air de vous éclater comme des porcs.
> ...
> Tant pis je mourrai d'une crise cardiaque le sourire au lévre


Nan mais franchement c'est bien.
Autant au niveau graphique, j'ai pas pris la claque que j'attendais (faut dire que mon ancien pc avait un truc amusant : plus je montais les graphismes, plus j'avais de FPS  :tired: ), autant au niveau du gameplay... C'est juste énorme.

Et j'en suis même pas encore a la Dark Valley, comment je vais prendre cher a X18  :Bave:

----------


## apocalypsius

Une vielle capture d'écran de Death to spies:


Je vous dis pas le temps passer a transporter chaque cadavre et les disposer pour ça...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Et puis des screenshots de Prototype !

----------


## Olipro

J'adore cette map  ::wub:: 
Si je joue encore à red orchestra aujourd hui, c'est bien pour ce genre de maps en foret avec que de l'infanterie quasiment, ou les maps dans des villages.

----------


## Narushima

Ma vampire dans Sacred, qui se la joue Jésus style.

Et une partie en LAN avec mon elfette, le joli poney qu'elle a invoqué, et un pote dans son imitation du général Grievous.

Sacred, un bon jeu, encore meilleur en coop.

----------


## pakk

> The Path a l'air d'être une sacrée expérience. J'ai déjà été convaincu par la demo.


Hmm, moi c'est l'inverse en fait  ::|: 
Je me suis fait chier bien comme il faut sur la demo, alors soit j'ai raté quelque chose (j'ai retenté plusieurs fois), soit j'ai rien compris, soit j'avais oublié de prendre quelques champis avant.
Par contre les screens attisent ma curiosité. Etrange.

----------


## RUPPY

Il se la joue décontracté mais à moi on me la fait pas....


Les niveaux de Crysis tuent la gueule, y a pas à dire


Je suis plutôt beau-gosse


J'expédie des bagnoles...


Et il retombe des gens


Par contre, j'ai du mal à digérer le chili

----------


## kayl257

C'est un sacré prout qu'il fait le hunter-clone!

----------


## Thomasorus

Ayé, on sait pourquoi Metal joue à ce jeu.  ::ninja::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Ayé, on sait pourquoi Metal joue à ce jeu.


Trop vieille, pas assez gros seins et pas assez dénudée. Il doit y avoir autre chose...  :tired:

----------


## vindhler



----------


## KiwiX

_Haaaaaaaaa... *prout*_


 :Cigare: 


_Ca va trancher, chérie._

----------


## Darkath

La Magnificente Ile du Buselier (c'est quoi un buselier ::huh:: ), c'est zoli, mais ça manque un peu d'animation  ::rolleyes:: 




Bon par contre des qu'on affiche la carte du "monde" c'est beaucoup moins zoli : "A l'attaque de l'ile des mangues, leur flotte devient trop menacante a mon goût"



Et alors les combats n'en parlont pas  ::sad::  :
"Nous avons détruit un aeronef ennemi mon capitaine !"

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ils demandent peut-être 55€/6mois pour pouvoir améliorer la carte et les combats.  ::P:

----------


## RUPPY

Kékéssé ?

----------


## Darkath

Nan c'est des gripsou chez motion twin, en tout cas pas question que je paye quoi que ce soit pour un browser game  :^_^: 

@Ruppy = Skywar

----------


## Thom'

Oh, faut que je teste ça  ::o:

----------


## Rikimaru

*God bless Liberty City*

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Où qu'elle est la torpille ? 



Gazou gazou.



Fonce ma belle ! Fonce !



Pauv' conne !

----------


## NitroG42

C'est le 3 ou le 4 ?

----------


## Anonyme871

Je sais que je le répéte tout le temps, mais ça serait bien de mettre les titres des jeux avec les screens... Svp.
Parce que pour un screen y'a dix posts qui suivent : "c'est quoi comme jeux".

----------


## NitroG42

> Je sais que je le répéte tout le temps, mais ça serait bien de mettre les titres des jeux avec les screens... Svp.
> Parce que pour un screen y'a dix posts qui suivent : "c'est quoi comme jeux".


J'allais le dire.
Là je sais que c'est un silent hunter, mais je me demande si c'est le 3 moddé ou le 4.

----------


## Nelfe

Vu l'interface, je dirais le 4.

----------


## schnak

> Je sais que je le répéte tout le temps, mais ça serait bien de mettre les titres des jeux avec les screens... Svp.
> Parce que pour un screen y'a dix posts qui suivent : "c'est quoi comme jeux".


Putain, je te suis.
On est pas tous des no life omniscient, on connait pas tout les jeux, et parfois même, l'image n'indique pas (ou difficilement) le jeu duquel il est tiré.  ::(: 

C'est énervant, dites vous que ce topic peu permettre, d'une certaine manière, de faire découvrir parfois certains jeux. Alors ayez l'amabilité de préciser le nom du jeu.

Merci.

----------


## Canard WC

En tout cas je suis presque sûr que c'est pas FIFA2009 ce jeu !!!
Si ça peut aider !

----------


## SiGarret

A vue de nez, le 3, j'y ai joué aussi.

Je suis aussi d'accord : pas de concours "devine à quoi je joue".

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Léa: Marine Passion ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Tant qu'on y est, vous pouvez arrêter avec les screens côte à côte ?
Ca déforme toute la page, c'est pénible  ::cry::

----------


## NitroG42

> Tant qu'on y est, vous pouvez arrêter avec les screens côte à côte ?
> Ca déforme toute la page, c'est pénible


Pas sur mon 22 pouces.
 :Cigare:

----------


## Boolay

Sur mon 24 non plus  :B):

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Sur mon projecteur non plus.  :Cigare:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Toujours sur Prototype



Ca manque pas de Taxi dis donc...


Même chose avec les militaires


Au tour des Infectés !!


Ma nouvelle arme + exosquelette qui roxxe !!

----------


## Dark Fread

Stylished l'exoarmure  ::wub::

----------


## Anonyme7383

> Stylished l'exoarmure


Waip, mais bien repompée sur Dark Sector aussi  :;):

----------


## Sylvine

Sidus en train de faire le guignol dans l'avion.


Ça ressemble pas à grand chose mais je vais me poser, isolé du reste de mon unité.


Grace au point de rendez-vous fixé par le chef d'esquade, je retrouve ma section qui se regroupe pour l'assaut.


Ce qui est bien avec le bocage, c'est que l'ennemi nous voit pas.
Par contre on le voit pas non plus...


Sidus en train de faire le guignol dans une tranchée.


L'assaut final sur la dernière position boche.


En bonus, une salle nettoyée par une grenade boche.
(le bras en bas à droite doit être à moi je pense)

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> C'est le 3 ou le 4 ?


C'est le 3 sans aucun mod. 

Désolé pour l'omission du nom et à part ça je kiff ce jeu.  ::):

----------


## Anonyme871

> Sidus en train de faire le guignol dans l'avion.


Sans déconner,  3 posts plus haut tout le monde gueule pour avoir le titre des jeux avec les screens quoi  :Emo: .

----------


## Sylvine

> Sans déconner, 3 posts plus haut tout le monde gueule pour avoir le titre des jeux avec les screens quoi .


 Oui, mais on a déjà dit 2 pages avant que c'était Darkest Hour, un mod de RO.  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme871

> Oui, mais on a déjà dit 2 pages avant que c'était Darkest Hour, un mod de RO.


Bha ça coûte pas grand chose d'écrire "Pour le titre, voir deux pages plus haut", ou même, soyons fou, de remettre le titre à chaque post.
Non sérieux, moi aussi j'oublie tout le temps d'écrire le titre du jeu, mais ça serait pas mal d'essayer de prendre le pli, parce que ça me fait chier de me demander tout le temps "quel jeux ça peut-être ?".  
Surtout que la case "Intitulé" pourrait enfin servir à quelque chose  :^_^: .

----------


## terciperix

Sa a l'air un peur lent au niveau de l'action RO ::O:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Moi je dirai que ca a l'air quand meme vachement dépouillé , voir vide.

----------


## Yshuya

Je suis d'accord, Battons nous pour que les gens mettent un nom sur leur foutu JEU!

----------


## Darkath

Mais ça fait partie du plaisir, après que tu poste tes image on te demande "c'est quoi steuplait ?!" si on mettait le nom plus personne ne parlerait  ::XD::

----------


## Yshuya

Bonjour, je m'appelle Darkath et je viendrais foutre la merde! :D

----------


## Darkath

Audiosurf avec un Joachim Garraud remixé, épileptique s'abstenir !  ::XD::

----------


## Canard WC

> http://moe.mabul.org/up/moe/2009/06/...02054u2zml.jpg
> 
> Audiosurf avec un Joachim Garraud remixé, épileptique s'abstenir !


Les screens d'audio surf n'ont aucun intérêt !!
Ils se ressemblent tous  :tired:

----------


## Setzer

> Les screens d'audio surf n'ont aucun intérêt !!



CTB

----------


## NeoOoeN

Everquest 2 ou Gremlins 3 : Vamos a la playa.
___________




John, je t'aime.

----------


## terciperix

Spoiler Alert! 


Un petit screen de Team Fortress 2





DYNAMITE §§§§

----------


## Yshuya

> DYNAMITE §§§§





Cites le nom du JEU, c'est pas possible! On en parle deux pages postes plus haut.  ::sad:: 

 ::P:

----------


## Anonyme871

> Cites le nom du JEU, c'est pas possible! On en parle deux pages postes plus haut.


Il va te dire que c'est Team Fortress et que tout le monde connait  ::|:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Mais ça fait partie du plaisir, après que tu poste tes image on te demande "c'est quoi steuplait ?!" si on mettait le nom plus personne ne parlerait


Je suis d'accord  :^_^: 




> Cites le nom du JEU, c'est pas possible! On en parle deux pages postes plus haut.





> Il va te dire que c'est Team Fortress et que tout le monde connait


Il était ironique je crois. Mais en plus c'est vrai, c'est TF2 et tout le monde connaît  :B):

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Je suis d'accord, Battons nous pour que les gens mettent un nom sur leur foutu JEU!


Vous pouvez compter sur un membre supplémentaire dans la révolution en cours sur ce topic.  :Cigare:

----------


## L'invité

Moi je trouve que ça fait aussi parti du jeu de deviner d'où le screen est tiré.
Mais évidemment faut être bon aussi.  :Cigare:

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Moi je trouve que ça fait aussi parti du jeu de deviner d'où le screen est tiré.
> Mais évidemment faut être bon aussi.


Ou être un téléchargeur compulsif  ::ninja::

----------


## bisc0tte

> Moi je trouve que ça fait aussi parti du jeu de deviner d'où le screen est tiré.
> Mais évidemment faut être bon aussi.


Il suffit de mettre le nom du jeu entre les balises spoiler. Et comme ça tout le monde est content.

Et pour jouer: http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=74

----------


## Darkath

Le jeu du screenshot c'est lourd parceque faut correctement deviner, attendre de savoir si c'est bon et enfin poser son screen ^^

----------


## Say hello

> Moi je trouve que ça fait aussi parti du jeu de deviner d'où le screen est tiré.
> Mais évidemment faut être bon aussi.


Ok.
Vas y:


Oui j'y ai vraiment joué tout à l'heure.

----------


## L'invité

Tu m'as pris pour qui?  :Cigare: 

C'est ninja gaiden sur Nes évidemment. Mais je rappelle qu'on poste des screens qu'on a pris soi même ici.

----------


## Say hello

Attend je vais chercher une carte de capture vidéo et un cable de 10m pour prendre le screen.  :tired:

----------


## MrBumble

System Shock 2 pour les incultes  :;): 

Un défi personnel pour moi...Je l'ai acheté à sa sortie, version boîte carton et tout et malheureusement j'y ai jamais vraiment joué car le jeu me fait trop peur... ::O: 

Penumbra, Nosferatu, Dark Corners, ça va ça passe à côté. System Shock 2, je sais pas, j'ai jamais pu. J'ai toujours arrêté au second étage, celui envahi par les singes...oui, au tout début quoi...

----------


## Momock

Eh bien prends ton courage à deux mains et continue! Ce serai dommage de passer à côté de ce jeu.

----------


## Anonyme871

Putain ouai, j'ai refait plein de fois la démo à l'époque. Finalement je l'ai jamais acheté  :Emo: .

----------


## terciperix

Ro le froussard  ::P:

----------


## Percolator42

J'y ai joué il y a 1heure, vraiment bon ce jeu.

----------


## Sylvine

*Il s'agit du mod Darkest Hour pour le jeu Red Orchestra.*


Sur les maps de tank... L'infantrie se fait chier.



Lezardo ne s'est pas barré du Stuart assez vite.


Il me semble que c'est Sidus qui me regarde avec ses yeux de poisson mort.

----------


## Ashraam

ça me rappelle Martyrs... (film de malades)

----------


## Crusader

Ce genre de truc va me faire décrocher de dod.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Ce genre de truc va me faire décrocher de dod.


Y a encore des gens qui joue à ça ? ( 1.3 forever )

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e20...992217672a.jpg
> Il me semble que c'est Sidus qui me regarde avec ses yeux de poisson mort.


C'est en effet moi.
Pour info, non, je n'essaye pas de faire de l'air guitar avec mon bazooka, et j'ai un regard mort parce que j'essaye de me remettre du spectacle horrible de 3 types déchiquetés par une roquette.







Bon, comme les types étaient des Tudesques, et comme la roquette était la mienne, je me suis vite remis.

----------


## Saumon

> Y a encore des gens qui joue à ça ? ( 1.3 forever )


Bah ouais, t'étais même là, la dernière fois!

On attend toujours ton père pour la mg un de ces 4. :B):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Bah ouais, t'étais même là, la dernière fois!
> 
> On attend toujours ton père pour la mg un de ces 4.


Salaud. En même temps z'avez qu'à venir sur 1.3 au lieu de rester sur ce truc de low. Et mon père il à autre chose à faire que de remplir de balles des n44bz  :B): .

----------


## Silver

Un peu de Darkfall Online ?  :Cigare: 

- Moi en armure d'écaille et content d'aller raider


- Pour défendre une ville on sort nos gros outils.


- Vue sur ma ville actuelle.


- Pendant le raid, ça tranche !

----------


## Super_maçon

Old school bro !










C'était le week end revival chez le maçon :

----------


## Strife

Les titres? ::ninja::

----------


## ziltoïd

Même si on sait tous d'où ça vient  ::P: .

----------


## Ghadzoeux

> Les titres?


Euh... Doom et Baldur's Gate?

----------


## Pelomar

Meme sur les jeux connu, ON VEUT LES TITRES PUTAIN §§

----------


## Super_maçon

Wo l'aut' hey !  ::P: 

Bah on va dire Skulltag doom et Baldur trilogy.

----------


## Sylvine

> Même si on sait tous d'où ça vient .


 Nan, je connaissais pas le deuxième.



Spoiler Alert! 


Mais étant donné que c'est un RPG je m'en tape un peu.

----------


## Crusader

Chaud de pas connaitre baldur's gate quand meme.

----------


## Nono

Je connaissais, mais n'y ayant jamais joué, j'étais pas sur pour les screens.

Sinon, pour ceux qui pensent que ce topic est un jeu, allez plutot faire un tour du côté du Jeu du screenshot

----------


## Yshuya

> Wo l'aut' hey ! 
> 
> Bah on va dire Skulltag doom et Baldur trilogy.



Mon prince! Je vais enfin pour relancer une partie de Baldur's Gate. Je n'avais jamais fini le deux car j'ai eu une fois une perte de sauvegarde et la deuxième fois, j'ai eu un lamentable crash dans la caverne des Jesaispluscommentcas'appelle prêt des Elfes Noirs avec leur équipement de Bourrin. Quand on doit récupérer la fille d'un elfe noir qui a été capturé par les bêtes qui sont dans la caverne juste en bas.

Tout cela pour récuperer les oeufs du Dragon en Or si je me souviens bien. ::sad::

----------


## Olipro

Doom c'est has been.
Jouez donc à Aeons of death  ::P: 














Le mod permet de jouer à la campagne solo de doom 2, mais les ennemis sont remplacés par, et selon les critères de difficulté liés, exactement 389 nouveaux ennemis, tous issus de la plupart des FPS des vieux FPS (en plus de serious sam, doom 3, unreal ou encore half life)
Les armes sont également remplacées par une cinquantaine de nouvelles armes, elles aussi issues de plein de FPS.

Et ce n'est pas une simple couche graphique, il existe de véritables interractions : lorsqu'on utilise le freezer de duke nukem sur un moine volant de heretic, il tombe et se brise en morceaux. Lorsqu'un demon de Hexen brandit son bouclier, tous vos projectils rebondissent dessus.
Les monstres se font également la guerre entre eux, selon le jeu auquel ils appartiennent.

En plus de ça, on ramasse les powerups issus de tous ces jeux. Ainsi, on manie autant la magie du sorcier de Hexen en ramassant des fioles des monstres associés à hexen, que l'inventaire de duke nukem 3D en butant des pigcops ou des octobrains, et ce n'est qu'un exemple.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Doom c'est has been.
> Jouez donc à Aeons of death 
> http://uppix.net/7/2/0/ab0223df8a979...ab7a5d02tt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/2/2/b/c84f698f9d210...d2051743tt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/7/4/a/bbba2d7a9f04e...c5d2cefatt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/b/d/7/63961853228bd...3bddb314tt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/4/2/e/827c7cd2d5056...99c83d6ctt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/b/8/f/40f04fd8fcd29...d524b5bdtt.jpg
> 
> ...


Je saigne des yeux  :tired:

----------


## Slayertom

Je crois que je vais faire un anévrisme dans pas longtemps après avoir vu tes screenshot, Olipro  :Bave:

----------


## L'invité

N'empêche que le concept tue quoi!  ::o:

----------


## Olipro

D'autres  ::P: 







Bordel quoi, colt python + lance flamme  :Bave: 


Ce mod, c'est le super smash bross du FPS.
Et avec les portages comme zdoom, le combo clavier+souris offre un gameplay remis à jour

----------


## theo_le_zombie

C'est moi ou le mec a tellement de graisse qu'il a des gants fait avec sa propre peau ?
 ::ninja::

----------


## Nelfe

Ça manque un peu d'anti aliasing  ::ninja::

----------


## Olipro

> C'est moi ou le mec a tellement de graisse qu'il a des gants fait avec sa propre peau ?


C'est le bras du space marine de doom, inculte  ::P: 
Associé à des armes de je ne sais quels jeux, ici.

----------


## NitroG42

> C'est le bras du space marine de doom, inculte 
> Associé à des armes de je ne sais quels jeux, ici.


Nan mais en fait il a raison, avec les gants, ca donne un effet tout plein de bourrelets au niveau du poignet.

----------


## BlueTemplar

Je penche plus pour les gants Mapa qui épouse les formes des mains pour mieux les protéger, le héros a dû être dérangé par tous ces monstres pendant la vaisselle du dimanche soir.

----------


## Crusader

Entre les screens de Darkfall et de Doom, Baldur's fait figure de Crysis.

----------


## Narushima

C'est Dwarf Fortress, bien sûr, et jouez pas aux cons, je peux trouver moins détaillé encore !

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Ce mod, c'est le super smash bross du FPS.


Ouais voila j'avais la même comparaison en tête.

Bidiou ca a l'air génial !  ::):

----------


## Snowman

> http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/8...3090019461.jpg
> 
> http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/4...3090203347.jpg
> 
> http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/1...7240546157.jpg
> 
> C'est Dwarf Fortress, bien sûr, et jouez pas aux cons, je peux trouver moins détaillé encore !


Putain comment ça rosque comme plate-forme de jeu le minitel  ::ninja::

----------


## Boolay

> http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/8...3090019461.jpg
> 
> http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/4...3090203347.jpg
> 
> http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/1...7240546157.jpg
> 
> C'est Dwarf Fortress, bien sûr, et jouez pas aux cons, je peux trouver moins détaillé encore !


Ça y est j'me souviens pourquoi j'y ai pas joué  ::w00t::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Rassurez moi, on est bien 1982 et l'Atari 5200 viens de sortir ?

----------


## Olipro

Faut pas exagérer, chez moi, dwarf fortress, ça ressemble à ça

----------


## El_Mariachi²

::wub::   ::wub::  Vivement le jeu!

----------


## KiwiX

> Faut pas exagérer, chez moi, dwarf fortress, ça ressemble à ça
> http://uppix.net/0/2/a/4d127ac75335d...ca44d84521.jpg


:terminator_eyes:

C'est dur quand même.  ::mellow::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Vivement le jeu!
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/769...8-455d50152450
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/530...3-bc942143f5c8


Je viens de l'installer, à voir now.

----------


## Olipro

Ce que j'aime avec aeons of death, et là je pense que je serai rejoint par *Pluton*, c'est le cassage de toutes les règles d'équilibrage de gameplay :

Les monstres étant remplacés aléatoirement par des monstres parmis les 389 disponibles, chacun avec ses spécificités propres, chaque situation devient unique, et il peut arriver que ça tourne à la catastrophe totale, là ou, dans une autre partie, le passage aurait été tout à fait plaisant.

Ce qui fait que je n'avance plus du tout aussi confiant que dans un FPS classique, dans lequel je me dirais "non ils n'auront pas prévu de gros monstre ici, ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas eu de trousse de soin".

*Par exemple,* en allant récupérer une clef dans un corridor  du premier niveau sur Action doom : Plutonia avec aeons of deaht, des portes se sont ouvertes et une guêpe géante m'a attaqué en staffant super vite et en balançant des grosses boules de venin. 
Pendant le combat, un espèce de gladiateur, avec son bouclier qui reflète les coups, se ramène et me balance des boules d'energie par vagues horizontales
Donc dejà je commence à gueuler THIS IS SPARTA derriere mon lance grenade que Quake 1, et, alors que j'achevais les deux monstres, bah y a un space marine de doom qui se ramène derrière et qui me balance un coup de railgun de quake 2.
Je tapisse alors le mur de derrière.



*Autre situation* : niveau 8 de doom 2 avec aeons of death. Je bute pas mal de monstres dans le niveau, et j'entends tout à coup une phrase type "I VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL !!"

Hein !?

Bah voila, un BOT de duke nukem avait respawné dans le niveau, et se mettait à le traverser de part en part, ramasser les items et me tirer dessus avec toutes les armes qu'il trouvait.
Et comme il était vachement résistant, et qu'il s'en allait au dernier moment à chaque combat, j'ai passé tout le niveau à progresser dans la masse de monstre, tout en me faisant tirer dessus par moments par Duke Nukem qui repassait par là en me gueulant des "SHAKE IT BABY !"

----------


## Pelomar

Encore une courte histoire dans le monde de S.T.A.L.K.E.R : Shadow of Tchernobyl moddé avec le Pluton's Pack.



Il est 20 heures, le soleil se couche. Je suis dans la Vallée sombre, avec pour objectif de m'infiltrer dans la base des bandits pour récupérer la clé du laboratoire x18. Et en sortir sans trop de casse, si possible. Je monte a une tour pour faire un rapide topo de la situation. Et je repère vite le premier problème : il n'y a personne. Cette zone grouillait de bandits la dernière fois que j'y suis allé, et la c'est vide. Je suis pas a l'aise.



Un cadavre de militaire. De mieux en mieux...



Un deuxième cadavre ? Non, mais presque. Il s'agit d'un mec du devoir quelconque qui agonise au sol. Les gémissements de ce pauvre gars me rassurent néanmoins : si il restait des bandits ici, ce stalker serait crevé depuis bien longtemps.




Un medikit, et le brave gars est sur pieds. Il me confirme alors ce que je craignais : les bandits ont décampé et le type que je cherche se trouve a la décharge. Tout ce chemin fait pour que dalle.



La nuit commence a tomber, il va falloir que j'atteigne l'avant-poste du Devoir rapidement. Si ce chef de bandit est pas encore mort, je vais me faire un plaisir de le saigner lentement pour lui faire payer cette marche inutile qui m'a fait rencontrer un blowout et trois snorks.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Autre situation : niveau 8 de doom 2 avec aeons of death. Je bute pas mal de monstres dans le niveau, et j'entends tout à coup une phrase type "I VE GOT BALLS OF STEEL !!"
> 
> Hein !?
> 
> Bah voila, un BOT de duke nukem avait respawné dans le niveau, et se mettait à le traverser de part en part, ramasser les items et me tirer dessus avec toutes les armes qu'il trouvait.
> Et comme il était vachement résistant, et qu'il s'en allait au dernier moment à chaque combat, j'ai passé tout le niveau à progresser dans la masse de monstre, tout en me faisant tirer dessus par moments par Duke Nukem qui repassait par là en me gueulant des "SHAKE IT BABY !"


Ça a l'air énorme ton FPS Olipro !  ::wub::

----------


## Lord_Braathen

Une gallerie de screens de paysages pris sur ARMA 2 avec tous les reglages en highest :

Cliquez sur le screen pour acceder a la page :

----------


## Narushima

Je vois pas trop l'intérêt. C'est comme acheter un tapis roulant à 5000€ alors que tu peux tout aussi bien allez courrir dehors.
La reproduction fidèle de la réalité dans les jeux vidéos n'est pas le truc le plus fun qui soit.

----------


## Sylvine

> Je vois pas trop l'intérêt. C'est comme acheter un tapis roulant à 5000€ alors que tu peux tout aussi bien allez courrir dehors.
> La reproduction fidèle de la réalité dans les jeux vidéos n'est pas le truc le plus fun qui soit.


Toi quand tu fais ton jogging tu te fait cuellir au 12.7?

Et puis des graphimes plus réalistes peuvent aussi améliorer le gameplay, faut arreter de croire que c'est juste pour faire joli.
Exemple simple, le camouflage.
Je me souviens de discussions à ce propos sur un mod d'HL1. En gros on en venait à la conclusion que ça servait strictement à rien une tenue de camouflage sur HL, parce que les décors sont statiques, la distance de vue est pas assez longue et tout ça.
Là sur Arma2 c'est le genre de truc qui doit prendre tout son sens.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Oui. Mais je pense que ce que veux dire Narushima c'est que plutôt que de reproduire la réalité avec des outils toujours plus puissant, se serait quand même vachement plus drôle de mettre toute cette technologie au service de la créativité plutôt que l'imitation.

----------


## Sylvine

> Oui. Mais je pense que ce que veux dire Narushima c'est que plutôt que de reproduire la réalité avec des outils toujours plus puissant, se serait quand même vachement plus drôle de mettre toute cette technologie au service de la créativité plutôt que l'imitation.


 Oui nan mais là on parle d'une simulation d'infantrie, pour l'imagination et la créativité c'est la porte d'à coté.
 :tired:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Les gens trouvent toujours un moyen de critiquer un jeu même si c'est une bombe.

J'imagine bien ArmA 3 en 2D Cell Shading.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Pareil je vois pas trop l'intérêt de critiquer les graphismes. Ok un jeu c'est pas QUE ça mais ça y contribue, on a des outils pour faire des images de plus en plus jolies, pourquoi se priver? Et dans un jeu à vocation ultra réaliste, je vois pas ce qu'on peut espérer d'autre, graphiquement parlant, qu'une imitation aussi fidèle que possible de la réalité.

----------


## JudaGrumme

Les remarques de Nashimura & SouthCross ne s'appliquent pas à Arma2 spécifiquement, mais à l'ensemble de la production en général je pense.

Fais pas ton fanboy Pyjama  ::ninja::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Les remarques de Nashimura & SouthCross ne s'appliquent pas à Arma2 spécifiquement, mais à l'ensemble de la production en général je pense.


Ouais, mais ils ont prit ArmA 2 comme exemple.  ::): 




> Fais pas ton fanboy Pyjama


Juda*S*.  :tired:

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Finalement c'est pas si moche *Mass Effect*

----------


## Nielle

Même que la photographie est fichtrement magnifique  :B):  Ya des paysages hallucinant parfois (mais seulement dans l'histoire principale par contre)  ::O:

----------


## Pelomar

Han !
Encore un jeu auquel il faut que je joue, j'en sortirais jamais :/

Pour moi, c'est toujours S.T.A.L.K.E.R : Shadow of Tchernobyl blindé de mods.

----------


## Setzer

Ben c'est pas moche mais c'est vide, surtout sur les planètes...

----------


## Pelomar

Blowout, TAKE COVER §§

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Même que la photographie est fichtrement magnifique  Ya des paysages hallucinant parfois (mais seulement dans l'histoire principale par contre)


C'est un peu vide, mais là distance de vue et les lumières sont sympa. C'est plutôt les intérieurs qui sont pas terribles.

----------


## Steack

> C'est un peu vide, mais là distance de vue et les lumières sont sympa. C'est plutôt les intérieurs qui sont pas terribles.


Toujours pareil sur les planétes hors de l'histoire: Les mêmes bâtiments à 1 étages avec 2 piéces annexes  ::|:

----------


## Narushima

Pour ce qui est du réalisme, je suis fan d'Operation Flashpoint, à défaut d'avoir Armed Assault, donc oui, je comprends l'utilité/intérêt du réalisme, mais bon, faut pas non plus jurer que par ça, sinon bonjour l'originalité. Bonjour. Ça va ? Ça va.
Par contre si y'a un truc que j'aime pas, c'est l'effet "bloom sur toutes les textures x1000" de Mass Effect. Serious Sam 2 avait aussi ce style, je trouve ça à gerber.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Pour ce qui est du réalisme, je suis fan d'Operation Flashpoint, à défaut d'avoir Armed Assault, donc oui, je comprends l'utilité/intérêt du réalisme, mais bon, faut pas non plus jurer que par ça, sinon bonjour l'originalité. Bonjour. Ça va ? Ça va.


Ça va. Sauf qu'ArmA II n'est pas seulement beau et que je n'ai donc toujours pas compris.  :tired:

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Je suis d'accord avec Narushima. A la limite, quand c'est du FPS tactique c'est pas trop grave. Mais quand tu vois que les RPGs font de plus en plus pareil au détriment d'un vraie patte graphique et d'un vrai travail artistique, je trouve ça triste.

Je veux plus de jeux comme Guild Wars.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Les remarques de Nashimura & SouthCross ne s'appliquent pas à Arma2 spécifiquement, mais à l'ensemble de la production en général je pense.


Voila. Merci.

----------


## Olipro

Perso je préfère quand les RPG se déroulent dans des environnements les plus proches et les plus fidèles de la réalité.
C'est pour ça d'ailleurs que mount and blade est le seul RPG auquel j'accepte de jouer.
(Et encore, s'il n'y avait pas ces armures de plate, ce serait encore mieux)

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Ça va. Sauf qu'ArmA II n'est pas seulement beau et que je n'ai donc toujours pas compris.


Les graphismes "réalistes" quand ça sert le gameplay, c'est bien. Cela dit, en soit, c'est pas un argument de vente valable.
Ca va là ?




> Juda*S*.


 :tired:

----------


## Slayertom

Wow tant de mauvaise fois, ça fait peur.

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Wow tant de mauvaise fois, ça fait peur.


Plaît-il ?

(Je ne faisais que traduire les propos de SouthCross & Nashimura à Pyj' qui a décidément des problèmes de compréhension aujourd'hui  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Mais pourquoi ils ont prit ArmA II comme exemple !?  :tired:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Mais pourquoi ils ont prit ArmA II comme exemple !?


Mais j'ai même pas pris ARMA comme exemple, je parle des jeux vidéo en général !

Et puis d'abord c'est quoi ARMA ?

----------


## Steack

*No One Lives Forever*

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Et puis d'abord c'est quoi ARMA ?


ARMAGEDDON, loser.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cc6...1-0971b59b7f86
> *No One Lives Forever*


La mission bonus avec les singes !

Lovely !  ::wub:: 





> ARMAGEDDON, loser.


Mouais.©

----------


## Olipro

Mon étage résidentiel


Mes entrepôts (chaque caisse au centre à gauche est une caisse de crafts, et à droite, ce sont des caisses de piece de monnaie et de bijoux)


L'étage des artisans


La forteresse en surface (qui est un château avec remparts au dessus d'une rivière)


Et le tas de pierres en bas à gauche, c'est un concept de fou que j'ai eu : faire un entrepot de pierre dehors, d'accord, mais après je me suis dit : je vais y faire un second etage pour ne pas m'étaler dans toute la foret.
Et voila ça a donné une tour de ... Pierre. Mais pas creuse. PLEINE de pierre  ::): 
Et voici le dernier étage (voir l'ascenseur à droite pour se rendre compte)

----------


## Snowman

Si au début c'est assez rebutant, à force on dirait presque du Pixel Art  :tired:

----------


## L'invité

Bon sinon Olipro la vue toossa ça va à force?

----------


## ziltoïd

C'est bien, ça stimule l'imagination ce jeu.

----------


## Yshuya

> C'est bien, ça stimule l'imagination ce jeu.


Un jeu d'Olipro, cela stimule ton cerveau pour 1 An.  ::P:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

C'est sur qu'avec lui Pong a des allures de The Path  ::P:

----------


## Narushima

Le truc c'est qu'il faut vraiment le voir bouger ce jeu, les screenshots lui rendent pas justice tant que vous êtes pas familiers avec tout ce que les signes représentent. Et non, ça ne demande pas un effort surhumain, tout est assez intuitif. Oui, intuitif. Dwarf Fortress.

Sinon, pour revenir sur le principe du topic, voici venir Total Overdose, offert dans PC Jeux il y a peu, mais pas trop. Un jeu agréable, assez court pour pas être vraiment répétitif, son seul vrai défaut est d'avoir les pires contrôles ce conduite de caisses que j'ai jamais vus :






ASSAUUUUUUUUT !

Raté...

Et parce qu'il faut quand même pas déconner, Dominions 3, que j'aimerais beaucoup aacheter, mais qui est bien cher :

----------


## Voodoonice

> Et puis d'abord c'est quoi ARMA ?

----------


## silverragout

Photo de famille sous Heart of Evil, un excellent mod HL1 porté sous Source (version Orange box plus précisément) il y a quelque temps ce qui le fait bénéficier d'un bien meilleur pathfinding pour l'IA et c'est tant mieux.

----------


## Rikimaru

J'arrrrrrrrriiiiiiivvvvvvvveeeeeee


Ouuuuaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiii


MMeeerrrrrrrrddddddddeeeee


Wouah comment elle me parle ma meeeuuuuuuufffffffff, je veut juste te donner un coup de martinet :^_^:  :^_^: .

*
GTAIV FOREVER*

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Une vielle capture d'écran de Death to spies:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/ed54...d-d8cc06d0af72
> 
> Je vous dis pas le temps passer a transporter chaque cadavre et les disposer pour ça...


Joli !!! :^_^:  

Et puis je suis heureux de constater que je ne suis pas le seul à l'avoir acheté.

----------


## SiGarret

> Et puis je suis heureux de constater que je ne suis pas le seul à l'avoir acheté.


Ah ? C'est toi le troisième ? On peut ouvrir notre topic alors ?  ::wub::

----------


## Jean Pale

Ba il est génial ce jeu, mais H4rdc0|2€ §

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Comme tu dis Jean : Hardcore a 2 euros 
 ::ninja::

----------


## skyblazer

Le cuivre me permet de forger des puissantes armes ... En 1957 ... Alors que j'ai du fer et du pétrole sans oublier l'uranium sur mon territoire ... Msieur Sid Meier, vous n'auriez rien fumé d'illicite par n'hasard ?

(Civilization IV - Warlords (et ouais, pas Beyond the Sword ... Qui ne sort que ce mois-ci ou le mois suivant sur mac ...  ::(:  )

----------


## Aghora

Le Cuivre est quand même très utilisé de nos jours, dans l'électronique par exemple.

----------


## Snowman

Hé bin, premier match amical de la saison  ::O:

----------


## Yshuya

J'espère que tu jouais avec l'Atlhético!

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Mouais jeux de foot encore...

[/aigris]

----------


## Snowman

> J'espère que tu jouais avec l'Atlhético!


Evidemment, c'est écrit sur le screen  :B):

----------


## Lord_Braathen

> Evidemment, c'est écrit sur le screen


Pas de quoi se vanter donc.
Viens sur FML (football manager live) et essaie de mettre une piquette a un joueur du top 200.
Je pense que t'auras un peu plus de mal.  :B): 


PS : j'ai compris que tu as posté le screen pour le coté insolite du score et non pour te la peter en premier lieu.

----------


## Snowman

> Pas de quoi se vanter donc.
> Viens sur FML (football manager live) et essaie de mettre une piquette a un joueur du top 200.
> Je pense que t'auras un peu plus de mal. 
> 
> 
> PS : j'ai compris que tu as posté le screen pour le coté insolite du score et non pour te la peter en premier lieu.


Bah pour un premier match, je pensais pas faire un carton pareil  ::O: 
Comme d'bah' j'ai fait joué les remplaçants (oui Agüero est rentré en cours de match) et souvent ça a un peu du mal à démarrer.

D'ailleurs, le calendrier des amicaux est vraiment facile alors que le premier du championnat est...la réception du Barça  ::|:

----------


## Darkath

J'aurais bien mis un screen d'anno 1404 mais au moment ou j'ai eu l'idée, la démo s'est arretée  ::cry::

----------


## Dark Fread

Hum, hum... J'ai relancé un coup Crysis avec le Pydon's Tweak et son Natural Mod (installés dans cet ordre). Hé bien comment dire... En gros...

Omagad !  

Le Natural Mod renforce les couleurs à un point exceptionnel, les feuilles vertes sont vertes, et l'eau est vraiment d'un bleu sublime. Les godrays ajoutés sous Dx9 sont sympas, et j'apprécie le très réaliste filtre bleuté sur les objets lointains (cet effet, réel, vient du fait que les particules d'eau en suspension dans l'air provoque une diffraction). En plus avec son petit tweak, mon framerate monte légèrement plus, tout en s'étant un peu stabilisé (et en appliquant le Natural Mod en 2ème, je conserve le motion blur sans bidouiller dans les cfg.) 
Voyez plutôt, on se rapproche pas mal des screens qui présentaient Crysis comme ultime (alors qu'il est juste très très beau) :

----------


## Dark Fread



----------


## Dark Fread

Et puis un  coup de Morrowind très légèrement moddé. Bawai je triple-post, mais zai plein de zolis screenshots. Il n'y aurait pas moyen de faire sauter la limite dd'images dans ce topic ?

----------


## Dark Fread

Mais non c'est pas du flood. 



Et la dernière pour MetalDestroy'  :B):

----------


## Snowman

Arrêtez avec Morrowind, je vais finir pas le réinstaller pour 3789ème fois  :Emo: 

EDIT : d'ailleurs pour les screenshots de Morro, pensez à les éclaircir avec un éditeur d'image, ils sont très sombres par défaut.

----------


## Jikob

Purée, les screens dans le vaisseau sont impressionnants DarkFread (les autres aussi hein) !  ::O: 
Pour info, on peut connaitre ta config' ?

----------


## Dark Fread

Oh, rien d'excessivement velu  :;): 
Core2Duo E8400, Radeon HD 4850 512mo PowerColor, 4 gigots de DDR2... (carte mère et alim' un peu moisies  ::ninja::  )
Aucun matos overclocké.
Windows XP tenu à jour, nettoyé et/ou maintenu avec RegSeeker, nCleaner, JKdefrag, cCleaner.

Et donc sur le jeu, il a été patché en 1.2 + le hotfix 1.21, puis installation du Pydon's Tweak et ensuite du Natural Mod. Le framerate varie selon les niveaux entre (en général il est stable au cours d'un même niveau) 28 et 45 fps (les maps de nuit). Je n'ai pas essayé les niveaux dans la neiges par contre. Mais même à 25 dans le pire des cas, le motion blur fluidifie (artificiellement bien sûr, mais ça marche) l'action.

----------


## kayl257

> et j'apprécie le très réaliste filtre bleuté sur les objets lointains (cet effet, réel, vient du fait que les particules d'eau en suspension dans l'air provoque une diffraction).


HS :
Plus exactement, il s'agit de diffusion de la lumière.
La longueur d'onde bleue étant plus diffusée. C'est aussi pour ça que le ciel est bleu.
Même chose dans le lait où toutes les longueurs d'onde sont diffusées, le lait apparait blanc.

----------


## LetoII

> HS :
> Plus exactement, il s'agit de diffusion de la lumière.
> La longueur d'onde bleue étant plus diffusée. C'est aussi pour ça que le ciel est bleu.
> Même chose dans le lait où toutes les longueurs d'onde sont diffusées, le lait apparait blanc.


J'ajouterai que la longueur d'onde diffusée  est dépendante de l'épaisseur d'atmosphère traversée, c'est pourquoi le ciel est rouge au moment du soleil couchant.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Qu'est ce qu'il vient nous emmerder le docteur en optique avec sa physique moisie? ::rolleyes::

----------


## kayl257

> J'ajouterai que la longueur d'onde diffusée  est dépendante de l'épaisseur d'atmosphère traversée, c'est pourquoi le ciel est rouge au moment du soleil couchant.


Qui dépend de l'angle d'incidence des rayons etc...  ::):

----------


## Dark Fread

::XD::

----------


## kayl257

> Qu'est ce qu'il vient nous emmerder le docteur en optique avec sa physique moisie?


Sale kimiste!

----------


## Steack

> Qu'est ce qu'il vient nous emmerder le docteur en optique avec sa physique moisie?


C'est pas aussi une référence à Penumbra et à sa physique absolument fantastique que tu dis ça ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## kayl257

Ahah, même sans le dire, il arrive a t'en faire parler....

----------


## Steack

> Ahah, même sans le dire, il arrive a t'en faire parler....


Le salaud, il a réussi son coup  :Emo: 

Bon pour pas trop flooder, voilà un screenshot de la fin de ma 1er partie de Skywar:

J'ai tué tout le monde mouhahaha

----------


## Nielle

Je sens que je vais reinstaller Morrowind moi  :Emo:

----------


## Olipro

::cry::

----------


## Aghora

Cherchez l'intrus ?

----------


## KiwiX

> http://uppix.net/2/1/0/901198f4c67c5...b0e6903dtt.jpg


Jolie  :;):  Je préfère le dernier screen  ::ninja::

----------


## Jean Pale

L'intrus ? Le second, y'a un tank.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

De toute façon les graphismes c'est pas ça qui fait un bon jeu.





 :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Nan mais la 4ème elle est bien jolie quand même  :Bave:

----------


## Olipro

Fallait bien que je poste ça, les canards commençaient à penser que je ne jouais qu'à ovnis sans couche graphique comme dwarf fortress ou à des vieux fps à papa.
Enfin remarquez ... * c'est bien beau arma. Vivement les soirées. Bon ... Zdoom.exe *

----------


## Crusader

Le Vietnam ca craint

----------


## Jean Pale

::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub:: 

*fapfapfap*

Mon juego  ::wub::

----------


## Olipro

Ce jeu je l'ai fini 6 fois. Et 2 fois vietcong 2

Partie d'arma hier soir avec les canards
Couverture derrière un muret


Progresser sous les fumi après que le chef soit mort d'une grenade de type "oops mauvais bouton"


Un troupeau de vaches affolées par les échanges de tir (aussi elles se trouvaient entre nous et l'ennemi ces connes ...)


"On va au village là bas !" "Chef, on pourrait pas prendre des VTT ça a l'air amusant ce muret en pierre après cette pente"

----------


## Pluton

:megacraille:

----------


## Olipro

Erf, desolé pluton.

Dans arma II, on peut aussi jouer les poules ! 


Des sangliers aussi


On peut chercher des glands avec la touche pour marcher


Meuh

----------


## Lang0chat

Montre moi des sangliers Olipro, je t en supplie  :Emo: 

Edit: Je suis fan, merci Olipro, je t'aime  ::cry::

----------


## terciperix

Tu peux chercher des truffes aussi ? ::blink::

----------


## Pluton

C'est l'histoire de Poum le sanglier qui cherchait des truffes dans une forêt minée...

----------


## theo_le_zombie

C'que ca peut etre con un cochon.

----------


## RoRo123

:B):  :B):

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ben merde alors il est sorti?

----------


## Strife

> Ben merde alors il est sorti?


Exclu PS3 en europe mais je crois qu'aux US, oui, sur toute les plateformes.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Aux States apparemment.

----------


## RUPPY

C'est pas vilain mais les persos sont en plastoc... Dommage  ::O:

----------


## edenwars

Encore un petit ghostbusters.




Bah perso, les persos XD je les trouves bien modélisés.

----------


## Say hello

Ouai mais t'en connais beaucoup des jeux où tu défouraille un marshmallow géant?!
 :Cigare:

----------


## bixente

Et des jeux avec Bill Murray, vous en connaissez beaucoup ?  :B):

----------


## Silver

> Meuh
> http://uppix.net/8/8/3/7c92a40e41ee0...bcaa1ad0tt.jpg


C'est une vue à la première personne ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Saumon

> C'est une vue à la première personne ?


 :^_^:  :^_^:

----------


## Starvey

> Bah perso, les persos XD je les trouves bien modélisés.


Tu rigoles ? Spengler est raté...  :tired:

----------


## dimitri2401

> C'est pas vilain mais les persos sont en plastoc... Dommage


C'est en effet pas vilain du tout sur PC, c'est joli aussi sur 360, mais alors sur PS3 apparemment c'est une vaste rigolade (résolution abaissée, textures pourries, ça rame etc...).
Bon après les perso en plastique ça gâche un peu tout c'est vrai.

----------


## Starvey

> Tu rigoles ? Spengler est raté...


En même temps, y a pas marqué Spengler sur sa combinaison...
C'est la faute de King Kurt, ça me déconcentre...

----------


## FreeliteSC

J'adore le style des screens. Je sais pas pourquoi, ça leur fait une gueule sympa.

----------


## Sylvine

Ouais, ça a pas l'air moche.
Mais question qui tue, il vaut quoi le jeu?

----------


## edenwars

Bah il reprend l'histoire des deux ghostbuters,un peu modifiée,car un incarne une nouvelle recrue qui doit capturer les fantômes(des phantômes inédits aussi en passant),la trame est la même(je crois,j'ai pas encore beaucoup avancé dans le jeu),sauf qu'on dirige ce nouveau perso.Maintenant,personellement,graphiquement,je trouve qu'il claque bien,c'est jouissif de capturer ces infâmes ectoplasmes,et que le tout répond assez bien au clavier/souris.


Bref,pour moi c'est un bon 9/10 pour l'instant.

----------


## Anonyme7383

Je veux ma saloperie de boîte Arma II !

Et avant qu'on la fasse: Je veux que le disque soit dedans bien sûr  :^_^:

----------


## terciperix

Je voudrais pas dire mais sa n'a pas l'air très original ce jeu ::(:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

A mon tour sur ArmA 2

----------


## Rikimaru

Ah mon tour sur Darkstar one Ohh yeah j'ai toujours pas arma II et j'ai envie de me pendre!!

----------


## RUPPY

> Ah mon tour sur Darkstar one Ohh yeah j'ai toujours pas arma II et *j'ai envie de me prendre*!!


Pour ça, faut être souple ou bien monté...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ziltoïd

> Pour ça, faut être souple ou bien monté...


 :^_^:  :^_^: . Lire ce forum le matin est un bon remède contre la mauvaise humeur.

----------


## Olipro

> . Lire ce forum le matin est un bon remède contre la mauvaise humeur.


ça fait 2 ou 3 ans que je carbure qu'à ça  ::wub::

----------


## Rikimaru

> Pour ça, faut être souple ou bien monté...


Oups erreurs de frappe ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Arma II

----------


## terciperix

C'est beau, c'est grand ::wub::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Et c'est crédible surtout.

----------


## Slayertom

Et c'est plein de lapins qu'on peut tuer, que demander de plus ?

----------


## Olipro

Mysterius posant fièrement sur le carnage que nous venons de faire dans la campagne de 32 niveau "Scythe" en coop


Toujours en coop, un piège d'imps


THIS IS SPARTA §§!!


Mysterius attaquant un cyberdemon à la tronçonneuse.

----------


## Yshuya

Olipro gagne franchement facile le trophé des plus beau screenshot de Jeu!

----------


## zwzsg

Comme je disais dans l'autre topic, Serious Sam Second Encounter, c'est vieux mais c'est toujours bon:

 





Sinon le reste du temps:

----------


## Froyok

> Arma II
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...trdyhreytr.png


Tu m'énerve, t'as une config de fou je suppose pour faire tourner ça !  :tired: 
(Et pendant ce temps Era se refait un Vulgaris Broshing...)

----------


## Strife

> Sinon le reste du temps:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/05f...bf0317c557.jpg


Le titre du jeu?

----------


## Thom'

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow Of Chernobyl* avec le mod "STALKER complete 2009"

Ça gère  :Bave:

----------


## Pluton

Argh quelle hérésie les anomalies en bleu !!!  ::o: 
Burn the witch §§§§

----------


## Thom'

> Argh quelle hérésie les anomalies en bleu !!! 
> Burn the witch §§§§
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Fp5_e5aPqU.../untitled1.jpg


Pourquoi ?  ::o:  

C'est vert en..."vrai" c'est ça ?  :tired:

----------


## Pluton

> Pourquoi ?  
> 
> C'est vert en..."vrai" c'est ça ?


Oui ! :tired:

----------


## Thom'

> Oui !


Le bleu c'est beau *_*

----------


## Tsuki

Franchement perso, ça m'emballe bien tes screens Thom'  ::wub:: 

J'ai fait un tour sur le site du mod et c'est bluffant, je reconnais plus stalker.. C'est magnifique..  :Bave: 

J'me demande si ya moyen de faire une compilation avec des mods sur le site a Pluton, genre le full pack + stalker complete 2009.. ça me redonne furieusement de rejouer à Stalker tout ça..

----------


## Thomasorus

> J'me demande si ya moyen de faire une compilation avec des mods sur le site a Pluton, genre le full pack + stalker complete 2009.. ça me redonne furieusement de rejouer à Stalker tout ça..


Non.

----------


## MrBumble

Max Payne 2 en 1920*1200. L'a bien vieilli quand même pour un jeu de 2003, nan ?

----------


## Olipro

Il est surtout très écrasé verticalement sur ta screen. Tu as du merder dans la configuration du fov ou de la résolution.

----------


## zwzsg

> Le titre du jeu?


Y'a pourtant le nom juste en dessous. ::blink:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


En dessous de chacun de mes posts en fait.  :tired:

----------


## MrBumble

Y a pas à merder dans la config, c'est un menu avec des options à choisir. Il faut pas modifier de fichier pour avoir accès aux hautes résolutions, il les gère d'origine. C'est juste le jeu qui s'affiche comme ça.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/360...e-bbbe38ece322
> 
> Max Payne 2 en 1920*1200. L'a bien vieilli quand même pour un jeu de 2003, nan ?


Il est toujours tout simplement bandant !  ::wub::

----------


## Strife

> Y'a pourtant le nom juste en dessous.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> En dessous de chacun de mes posts en fait.


 Oups! Désolé, j'avais pas fait gaffe!... ::|:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/360...e-bbbe38ece322
> 
> Max Payne 2 en 1920*1200. L'a bien vieilli quand même pour un jeu de 2003, nan ?


Si ça te pique les yeux essaye d'y appliquer un petit Enbseries  :;): .

----------


## bixente

Remedy  :B): .

Alan Wake...  :B):

----------


## Thom'

> Si ça te pique les yeux essaye d'y appliquer un petit Enbseries .


C'est pas un mod pour GTA : SA ça ?  ::o:

----------


## Thom'

Tout ça, ça m'a donné envie de recommencer *Max Payne 2* tiens  :Emo: 



De toute façon c'était un piège...autant l'exécuter maintenant  :B): 





Max payne, le mec qui a la classe quand il recharge

----------


## L'invité

J'arrive pas a mettre l'ENB avec les Max Payne moi.  :Emo:

----------


## Reguen

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/360...e-bbbe38ece322
> 
> Max Payne 2 en 1920*1200. L'a bien vieilli quand même pour un jeu de 2003, nan ?


On dirait carreau pour carreau le sol de l'hopital du dernier trailer de Wolfenstein  ::mellow:: 

Sinon je trouve qu'il a  assez mal vieilli au niveau des animations l'ami Max...

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> C'est pas un mod pour GTA : SA ça ?


Oui et non, on peut l'utiliser sur tout les jeux exploitant DirectX :

Avant/après :













Et une petite compil :

----------


## Thom'

Hé, mais ça déchire ce truc  ::o: 

Bon, ça ramouille un peu plus avec le mod, m'enfin...quand même, je vais tester ça.

----------


## rip-e

Hop encore un peu de R.O 3.3

----------


## Jahwel

C'est pour jouer flou en fait ?

----------


## francou008

Tain faites chier, du coup j'ai réinstallé Max Payne 2 et une platrée de mod... Je joue avec le cinematic mod 2. Comment c'est qu'on met l'ENBSeries ?

----------


## MrBumble

EPIC FAIL tout à l'heure sur Left 4 Dead  ::): 

( agrandissez l'image pour mieux comprendre la désastreuse situation )

----------


## Olipro

Ahahah magnifique screen  ::): 
(c'est dommage la présence des halos colorés. Il faudrait vraiment une touche qui les désactive et les réactive)

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> C'est pour jouer flou en fait ?


Ca tu peux le régler comme tu le sent dans les fichiers .ini du bousin.

----------


## Thom'

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/64c...5-2936e0f5000c
> 
> EPIC FAIL tout à l'heure sur Left 4 Dead 
> 
> ( agrandissez l'image pour mieux comprendre la désastreuse situation )



Ahah  :^_^: 

Non mais qu'est-ce qu'il fout là-haut serieux  ::P:

----------


## MrBumble

Lol 

En fait ils y étaient tous pour s'abriter d'une horde et le problème c'est qu'une fois qu'ils en sont descendu, le perso qui jouait Zoey s'est direct remangé un hunter puis un boomer. Les gars en bas ont zigouillé le hunter mais une fois qu'elle s'est relevée elle était entourée d'infectés communs et bon elle a reculé...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Arma II: Le charme de l'est.

----------


## terciperix

> Le charme de l'est


Mouai...

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> ...elle était entourée d'infectés communs et bon *elle a reculé*...


L'espace d'une seconde j'ai lu autre chose.  :tired:

----------


## Pluton

Un peu de Hellgate London :






Et un jeu qui vieillit pas, Ground Control :







Et en plus il est gratuit celui-là.  :;):

----------


## Darkath

Ouuh Ground Control, le premier RTS avec un niveau de zoom impressionant et ou on pouvait voir le ciel  ::): 

J'ai bien aimé le 2 aussi mais moins ....

----------


## Thom'

J'adore ce genre de détails  :B):

----------


## Pluton

> Ouuh Ground Control, le premier RTS avec un niveau de zoom impressionant et ou on pouvait voir le ciel


Et le blindage supérieur à l'avant, l'importance de l'artillerie, la balistique, le positionnement en hauteur, la gestion radar...  ::wub::

----------


## silverragout

Forteresse d'équipe 3 (ou le 4 je sais plus)

 ::O:  ::huh::  :tired:  ::sad:: 


La dernière chose qu'il aura vu de sa vie

----------


## Lt Anderson

> *Forteresse d'équipe 3* (ou le 4 je sais plus)


T'es québécois?  ::O:

----------


## zwzsg

Ben quoi, j'ai juste huit ans et trois épisodes de retard.

----------


## Crusader

Ecrasement de la Serbie en perspective



Un corp d'armée Serbe est en cours d'encerlement,les forces Austro-Hongroises de ce très chèr empereur seront bientot a Belgrade.



Ecrasez moi ces vermines




Mouais,  défense face a l'ours russe ou attaque continue sur Belgrade?

----------


## Aghora

Tu joues contre l'IA ou un adversaire humain ? Non parce que l'IA va peut-être attaquer "historiquement", c'est à dire vers Königsberg. Donc tu peux continuer tranquillement en Serbie.

----------


## Crusader

Contre l'ia . J'ai effectivement choisi l'option sans renforts pensant m'en débrouiller facilement sans. 

Après avoir par une brillante manoeuvre, enfermé les serbes dans Belgrade je me casse les dents sur la capitale. Je pense qu'on va affamer leurs armées mais l'ennui c'est que je craint  d'éventuelles renforts serbes dans mon dos.

Mon initiation a World War One se fait dans la douleur.

----------


## Pluton

Toujours Hellgate London



J'en reviens pas (à part concernant les bugs sans le patch et le multijoueur avorté) de constater à quel point ce jeu est bon par rapport aux tests et commentaires qu'on trouve un peu partout.
Après avoir essayé les demos de TQ, Sacred, Sacred 2 et presque tous les H&S présumés potables sans jamais être convaincu, j'ai retrouvé l'addiction que j'avais sur D2.  :Bave:

----------


## Nelfe

Bah déjà l'interface, on voir direct celle de D2 : les globes rouges et bleus à gauche et droite, la barre d'XP (je pense) graduée, les raccourcis dans les carrés en bas et les attaques principales à côté des orbes de vie et mana (?).

----------


## Sk-flown

> Oui et non, on peut l'utiliser sur tout les jeux exploitant DirectX :
> 
> Avant/après :
> 
> http://boris-vorontsov.narod.ru/screenshots/gtasa00.jpg
> 
> http://boris-vorontsov.narod.ru/screenshots/gtasa01.jpg
> 
> http://boris-vorontsov.narod.ru/scre...s/deusex13.jpg
> ...


Ça marche bien sur les jeux sans effets de base, ça me donne bien envie de refaire Deus-ex, j'ai gardé la boite sur mon armoire comme le saint graal.

----------


## Siona

C'est moi ou normalement on pouvait pas voir sa bete tête ?


Dead space pour ceux du fond.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Ben, comme sur ta tof, uniquement au début avant qu'il ne se lève.

----------


## Jean Pale

FUUUUUSION §

----------


## RoRo123

C'est clair Pluton Hellgate London je me suis éclaté dessus ...

J'ai plus trop suivis l'affaire mais y'a des new pour une éventuelle réouverture des serveurs en Europe?
 ::wub:: 


Edit : J'ai trouvé les infos que je cherchais et notamment sur le patch 1.5 

http://forums.jeuxonline.info/showthread.php?t=979200

Tin j'espère que pour l'europe sa réouvrira un jour!

----------


## Siona

> Ben, comme sur ta tof, uniquement au début avant qu'il ne se lève.


Ok c'est moi donc  ::unsure::

----------


## L'invité

Bon si quelqu'un a réussi a faire marcher l'ENB avec max payne qu'il m'explique, parce chez moi quand je l'active (ou quand je crois l'activer plutot) ca change que dalle.

----------


## Froyok

C'est bon si c'est mon jeu ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Lezardo

Chercher l'intrus ? 
Et cette intru en question est un habitué du forum qui apprécie énormément incarner dans les jeux videos des jeunes femmes a la poitrine emcombrante  ::ninja::

----------


## kayl257

C'est marrant car mm sans l'indice on connait la réponse!

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Je n'aurai jamais les mêmes goûts que Metal niveau style dans un jeu !  :^_^: 

Darth Maul dans ArmA II, je m'étouffe !

----------


## terciperix

Une seule question : mais où est son sabre laser ?

----------


## Steack

::XD:: 
Enorme, j'en veut d'autre  ::P:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a8e...e-de14787c6361
> 
> Chercher l'intrus ? 
> Et cette intru en question est un habitué du forum qui apprécie énormément incarner dans les jeux videos des jeunes femmes a la poitrine emcombrante


Loul
A moins qu'il se camoufle dans un champ de tomates, il est cuit.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

C'est pas vraimet une screen de jeu mais c'était trop beau pour que je le rate. Je me baladais avec ma copine en ville et tiens, le Scoregame du coin, hop un petit tour et un salut bien viril avec le vendeur qui doit me voir 25 fois par semaine et là que vois-je ?!





L'héroïne de X-Blade le jeu tout pourri avec une babe de 13 ans les seins à l'air.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Arma II, petite coop bien sympa sur la campagne principal :

----------


## ZiT

Allez ce topic bien sympa m'a donné envie de partager les quelques screenshots tout pourris qui trainent sur mon skeudur (parfois depuis fort fort longtemps).



*Far Cry*. Un Trigen qui se prostitue.


*Hitman* Put your hands up in the air


*Hitman* Je m'auto-censure sur ce commentaire là.


*WAR* Le gobo porte assez mal la robe de Magus.


*Mount & Blade* Nom didiou j'en vois un qui dépasse !


*Company of Heroes* Le prochain Uwe Boll : La septième compagnie contre le PSG


*PES6* ...

----------


## M0mo

<3 hitman.

----------


## skyblazer

On rencontre des gens qui trimballent des panneaux comme Rorsasch dans Vampire Bloodlines

----------


## Micerider

> Ben, comme sur ta tof, uniquement au début avant qu'il ne se lève.


Heu...non, à la fin aussi on peut voir sa tronche.  :^_^:

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Ah oui, j'avais oublié. Ainsi que sa délicieuse...

----------


## Slayertom

> http://screenshot.xfire.com/screensh...1596a98fb9.jpg
> Mount & Blade Nom didiou j'en vois un qui dépasse !



Ca doit être vachement pratique un casque comme ça pour faire le ménage, on fait les vitre avec la tète pendant qu'on passe l'aspirateur.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Ca doit être vachement pratique un casque comme ça pour faire le ménage, on fait les vitre avec la tète pendant qu'on passe l'aspirateur.


Perso je le prends jamais , ca gène la visibilité avec les armes de jet  :<_<:

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## Jean Pale

HAHA evolution/domination  :^_^: 


 :tired:   :tired:

----------


## Snowman

Non non le mod Blood & Gore de Morrowind poussé au maximum n'est pas exagéré  ::ninja::

----------


## Lezardo

> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...3-17-41-35.png


J'aime beaucoup ce screen pour deux raisons primo il se pose en douceur... Moi quand je monte dans un Mi17 une fois sur deux a mi parcours le pilote gueule "On est touché !!! Sauter !! Sauter !! Sauter !!  ::sad:: 
Et secondo c'est Pataplouf avec son "Nagasaki dont take this vehicule"  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Dark Fread

En fait je découvre bel et bien des tonnes de détails à chaque fois que je rejoue à Morrowind.


Paie ta classe argonienne.
  


Et après, les mecs ils te sortent Oblivion quand même... 
  

Wouhou, ça m'a l'air joyeux comme endroit.

----------


## Olipro

J'ai bien avancé dans morrowind que je n'avais jamais essayé avant.
J'en suis assez loin dans la quete principale (pour ne pas spoiler, je suis en train de réaliser les 7 prophéties) et je trouve que le scénario est assez mauvais (un truc à base de prophéties quoi, mouais ... Dire que j'ai critiqué le scénario d'Oblivion.), mais que le background est absolument fabuleux.

----------


## Frypolar

> J'ai bien avancé dans morrowind que je n'avais jamais essayé avant.
> J'en suis assez loin dans la quete principale (pour ne pas spoiler, je suis en train de réaliser les 7 prophéties) et je trouve que le scénario est assez mauvais (un truc à base de prophéties quoi, mouais ... Dire que j'ai critiqué le scénario d'Oblivion.), mais que le background est absolument fabuleux.


Explore bien la carte, même au pif, on trouve des choses marrantes. Je crois que c'est dans les petites îles du nord-est qu'on croise un PNJ complètement délirant (

Spoiler Alert! 


l'orc qui se prend pour un argonien c'est bien là-bas ?

).

----------


## Dark Fread

> et je trouve que le scénario est assez mauvais (un truc à base de prophéties quoi, mouais ... Dire que j'ai critiqué le scénario d'Oblivion.), mais que le background est absolument fabuleux.


Le pitch pue un peu, c'est vrai, mais c'est quand même plus raffiné que ça. J'aime bien le fait qu'un tas de gens qui ne croient pas en la prophétie fassent pourtant dans leur froc à chaque pseudo-Nérévarine, que Septim semble vouloir que vous soyez le Nérévarine... 
Mais surtout, ce que je trouve énorme, c'est au début des épreuves : la sage femme n'arrête pas de répéter que non, vous n'êtes pas le Nérévarine... Mais vous pouvez essayer de le devenir. Et puis le Mal est plutôt latent par rapport à Oblivion où les portes enflammées poussent carrément dans les champs. C'est plus subtil, mieux amené, un peu moins manichéen, avec Dagoth qui vous appelle à le rejoindre... 

Evidemment, je suis complètement d'accord sur le background. Il y a vraiment de très bonnes choses, les nains qui ont disparus (de l'heroic fantasy sans nains quoi !), le mémorable Pestarium... Le sucre de lune. Rah. Ce jeu.

----------


## Olipro

Ah bah ouais, morrowind est le seul jeu sur un univers heroic fantasy qui me plait (avec le mod third age pour medieval 2, et oblivion) car il n'est pas kitch avec des mechants dragons et des magiciens de la mort du chevalier de la mort de l'enfer noir la mort, qui sont très dangereux de la mort. C'est sobre et cru. C'est le bien.

----------


## L'invité

> Le pitch pue un peu, c'est vrai, mais c'est quand même plus raffiné que ça. J'aime bien le fait qu'un tas de gens qui ne croient pas en la prophétie fassent pourtant dans leur froc à chaque pseudo-Nérévarine, que Septim semble vouloir que vous soyez le Nérévarine... 
> Mais surtout, ce que je trouve énorme, c'est au début des épreuves : la sage femme n'arrête pas de répéter que non, vous n'êtes pas le Nérévarine... Mais vous pouvez essayer de le devenir. Et puis le Mal est plutôt latent par rapport à Oblivion où les portes enflammées poussent carrément dans les champs. C'est plus subtil, mieux amené, un peu moins manichéen, avec Dagoth qui vous appelle à le rejoindre... 
> 
> Evidemment, je suis complètement d'accord sur le background. Il y a vraiment de très bonnes choses, les nains qui ont disparus (de l'heroic fantasy sans nains quoi !), le mémorable Pestarium... Le sucre de lune. Rah. Ce jeu.


C'est clair, c'est bien plus rafiné qu'une simple histoire d'une prophétie. Tu correspond pas du tout au profil du nérévarine a la base, mais ta mission c'est de te faire passer pour en faisant ce qui est écrit dans la prophétie.
Alors après tu te poses un peu la question: suis-je simplement un imposteur, ou de fait suis-je vraiment le nérévarine en ayant réalisé après coup ce que dit la prophétie? (et donc que sans prophétie il n'y aurait pas eu de nérévarine toossa)

Je le vois plutot comme une histoire de prophétie inversée le pitch de morrowind, et j'aime beaucoup ce point de vue. (c'est un peu comme est-ce dieu qui a créé l'homme, ou l'homme qui a créé dieu, mais a la place on a une question est-ce le nérévarine qui est a l'origine de la prophétie ou la prophétie qui est a l'origine du nérévarine)

----------


## Olipro

Euh moi je suis parti du principe que le nérévarine n'existe plus. Si les habitants veulent croire que je le suis, ok, c'est rigolo. Mais je me suis jamais posé la question "suis-je le nérévarine ?" puisque je ne le suis pas, je n'ai jamais combattu sur le mont Écarlate ou chais plus quoi.
Enfin je trouve ça logique, mais je suis peut être un peu Vulcain.

----------


## Snowman

> En fait je découvre bel et bien des tonnes de détails à chaque fois que je rejoue à Morrowind.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/2243...d-459fc3a906b9
> 
> Paie ta classe argonienne.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/9f87...0-10f640382a2chttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview/dead...7-0bbb0eebdcaf http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/92f6...3-45a616b9d1fe
> 
> 
> Et après, les mecs ils te sortent Oblivion quand même... 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/8828...cec6a7ced3.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/faf8...c3a33a5b96.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/ae22...41c04aa533.jpg
> ...


Il est des noooooootres, il a replongé comme les aaauuuuutres  :haha:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Euh moi je suis parti du principe que le nérévarine n'existe plus. Si les habitants veulent croire que je le suis, ok, c'est rigolo. Mais je me suis jamais posé la question "suis-je le nérévarine ?" puisque je ne le suis pas, je n'ai jamais combattu sur le mont Écarlate ou chais plus quoi.
> Enfin je trouve ça logique, mais je suis peut être un peu Vulcain.


N'importe qui peut être le Nérévarine, c'est Nérévar qui a combattu sur le Mont Ecarlate. Le Nérévarine est une réincarnation  ::): 
D'ailleurs je viens de passer l'épreuve de l'Astre-Lune (j'étais pas allé plus loin jusqu'à maintenant), c'est assez énorme de 

Spoiler Alert! 


rencontrer les supposés Nérévarine morts au cours de la quête. Très Matrix, certes, quand Néo apprend qu'il est le septième Elu... En plus ils racontent tous leur mort, c'est super vrai, du genre "je me suis éloigné de ma quête et j'ai trouvé la mort en pillant des ruines Daedriques". 

  ::wub:: 

Et effectivement, je ne sais pas s'il y a un réflexion plus explicite à ce sujet dans le jeu, mais j'apprécie aussi l'exemple type de la prophétie totalement "virtuelle" dans un sens. Je crois que dans A La Croisée des Mondes il y a une allusion du genre, un truc comme les prophéties auto-réalisatrices : si personne n'avait jamais entendu une prophétie, peut-être qu'elle ne serait jamais accomplie...

Et niveau gameplay, je me rends compte à quel point les donjons vont immédiatement à l'essentiel : le plus difficile reste de les trouver, en fait. Une fois dedans, ils ne sont pas si grands que ça et l'objet que l'on y cherche nous apparaît relativement vite. Rien à voir avec les dizaines de couloirs inutiles d'Oblivion qui rallongent la sauce sans aucune raison en vous envoyant beaucoup trop de streums dans la tronche.

----------------------------------

Vous reprendrez bien aussi un petit de Crysis (comme précédemment, Pydon's Tweak + Natural Mod, installés dans cet ordre).

----------


## Frypolar

J'arrête le HS là dessus, mais je vous conseille fortement Bloodmoon avec son ambiance loup-garou, yeti, tempête de glace, vieilles auberges paumés, nordique en slip qui te fonce dessus avec une hache à deux mains  ::wub:: .

----------


## Snowman

> J'arrête le HS là dessus, mais je vous conseille fortement Bloodmoon avec son ambiance loup-garou, yeti, tempête de glace, vieilles auberges paumés, nordique en slip qui te fonce dessus avec une hache à deux mains .


Si tu as installé Better Bodies et que tu as choisi version nue, c'est des nordiques à poil qui te foncent dessus  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

> Ah bah ouais, morrowind est le seul jeu sur un univers heroic fantasy qui me plait (avec le mod third age pour medieval 2, et oblivion) car il n'est pas kitch avec des mechants dragons et des magiciens de la mort du chevalier de la mort de l'enfer noir la mort, qui sont très dangereux de la mort. C'est sobre et cru. C'est le bien.


Moui enfin la t'es pas allé cherché bien loin en même temps ...

----------


## vindhler

Morrowind : un des plus beaux ciels de jeux vidéo.  :Bave:

----------


## Haplo

Tiens un screen qui change un peu du quotidien  :;): 

RFactor + Mod CGST 1970 :

----------


## Dark Fread

Mouais, l'univers d'Oblivion c'est super moyen non ? C'est même pas de la fantasy bradée, c'est du médiéval avec un tigre et deux lézards bipèdes dans un coin... D'ailleurs le dragon de feu légendaire, il y est bel et bien... 

Spoiler Alert! 


A la fin.



Toujours la fournée de Crysis. C'est quand même marrant un benchmark interactif :stalker_aigri:

  

Bisous le méchant n'alien. 


Texture de bidon pas bidon. 


Beau, nom de dieu, beau !




> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/97539301-70ad-4e6c-b7df-453dc15ce6db
> Morrowind : un des plus beaux ciels de jeux vidéo.


Prends-en un où on voit les deux lunes  :Emo:

----------


## vindhler

> Prends-en un où on voit les deux lunes


Voila, je me sent obligé le ré-installer maintenant.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Voila, je me sent obligé le ré-installer maintenant.

----------


## Frypolar

S'il vous plait, arrêtez avec Morro. Je vais craquer  :Emo:  et la modération va nous modérer.

----------


## Setzer

Erf j'ai déjà pas le temps de jouer, à cause de vous mon Morrowind GOTY me fait méchamment de l'oeil la (enfin rien que de penser au temps passer à le modder ca m'empeche de le reinstaller pour le moment..)

----------


## Dark Fread

Mirror's Edge (et son antialiasing un petit peu foireux).

----------


## Snowman

> Voila, je me sent obligé le ré-installer maintenant.





> S'il vous plait, arrêtez avec Morro. Je vais craquer  et la modération va nous modérer.





> Erf j'ai déjà pas le temps de jouer, à cause de vous mon Morrowind GOTY me fait méchamment de l'oeil la (enfin rien que de penser au temps passer à le modder ca m'empeche de le reinstaller pour le moment..)




Succombez  ::ninja::

----------


## Dark Fread

Rah ouais, succombez, c'est tellement bon. Je viens choper ma première arme Daedrique, un Daï-Katana, je balance des screens tout de suite ou maintenant ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Setzer

> Succombez




Nooooooooooooooooo§§§  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Mster Config 3.01 : http://www.crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=28937

EDIT: Les screens sont pas de moi mais c'est testé et approuvé, yabon !

----------


## Dark Fread

Ton pc, il fait tourner la Matrice ? Parce que ça me paraît chargé sur l'antialiasing. (ah ok, j'ai vu l'edit)

J'aime bien ce tweak pour son explosion de parallax mapping (la gueule du relief au sol  ::O: ) mais c'est du genre gourmand.

Edit : après réflexion je crois que je confonds avec un autre tweak.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Ton pc, il fait tourner la Matrice ? Parce que ça me paraît chargé sur l'antialiasing. (ah ok, j'ai vu l'edit)
> 
> J'aime bien ce tweak pour son explosion de parallax mapping (la gueule du relief au sol ) mais c'est du genre gourmand.
> 
> Edit : après réflexion je crois que je confonds avec un autre tweak.


Tu dois confondre avec l'extreme quality tweak qui est un peu mal foutu. Le Mster est super fluide et est en même temps le plus beau tweak qui existe.

Fluide sur :

AMD Athlon X2 7750+
2GB DDR2 800mhz
Gainward Nvidia Geforce 9800gtx+ 512 non O/C
XP SP3 32bits

EDIT :

Oh merde la tignasse :

----------


## Dark Fread

> Tu dois confondre avec l'extreme quality tweak qui est un peu mal foutu.


Ah oui, ça doit être celui-là. 




> Le Mster est super fluide et est en même temps le plus beau tweak qui existe.
> 
> Fluide sur :
> 
> AMD Athlon X2 7750+
> 2GB DDR2 800mhz
> Gainward Nvidia Geforce 9800gtx+ 512 non O/C
> XP SP3 32bits


Sans déc'  ::O:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Sans déc'


Ouais, je fais juste main basse sur la synchro verticale et l'AA.

----------


## Jean Pale

Attention du lourd  :B): 

Je dois protéger le VIP  :tired:  




*Putain de S*$!%%!## §§*

----------


## M0mo

Oh le jeu qui roxx c'est quoi le titre?

----------


## skyblazer

Black Shades, un jeu bien bourrin quand même, et assez con j'dirais même  ::P:

----------


## Jean Pale

Il est dur ce jeu quand certains ennemis ont des couteaux, mais j'ai réussi à aller loin et tester certaines possibilités.

   

C'est bien Black Shades, jeu gratuit pesant pas lourd http://www.wolfire.com/black-shades . Lisez le readme en revanche.

----------


## Dark Fread

La gueule du truc  ::O: 
Je prends  :Bave:

----------


## Jean Pale

Lis le readme, il te permettra d'en savoir un peu plus, déjà qu'on rage assez quand le vip crève à 1 seconde alors que ça fait 2 minutes que tu le protèges  ::sad::

----------


## Dark Fread

*mort de rire devant son écran*

Bon sang ce que c'est con.

----------


## Appolyon13

> Fluide sur :
> 
> AMD Athlon X2 7750+
> 2GB DDR2 800mhz
> Gainward Nvidia Geforce 9800gtx+ 512 non O/C
> XP SP3 32bits



En 320x200 ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> En 320x200 ?


Un nouveau que j'aime déjà pas  :tired: .

Pas Crysis sous la main voilà sous Warhead tout à fond sauf AA bien sûr :







Un petit plus :

----------


## Dark Fread

> 


J'avais déjà halluciné sur cette texture en vanilla, mais alors là... Violent.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Anno 1404: Les traces d'un incendie qui a ravagé ma ville.

----------


## ziltoïd

Ca s'agrandit vite dis donc, t'as commencé cet aprem non?
Mais la carte à l'air grande.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ca s'agrandit vite dis donc, t'as commencé cet aprem non?
> Mais la carte à l'air grande.


La carte est énorme, j'en suis à environ 7,8 heures de jeu.

----------


## Darkath

Je t'avais prévenu Tyler 

En tout cas t'es pas pres de dormir cette nuit ^^

----------


## Steack

Ou de finir Era Vulgaris  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Thom'

Ptain, vivement vendredi que j'aille l'acheter celui-là  :Bave:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Je t'avais prévenu Tyler 
> 
> En tout cas t'es pas pres de dormir cette nuit ^^


Nan mais ce jeu est diabolique, il est pensé dans les moindres rouages, je vais mourir d'épuisement mais je vais mourir heureux.  ::wub::

----------


## Pluton

Faut une grosse config pour le faire tourner ?

----------


## Darkath

Il tournait aussi bien voir mieux que 1701 sur mon pc qui est mort pas longtemps apres ...  ::cry::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Anno 1404: Bon, c'est avec une volonté surhumaine que je vais me coucher en laissant ma petite ville chérie... J'ai bien l'impression que je vais rester les yeux grands ouvert à fixer le plafond  ::|: ...

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Rooh, c'est mignon tout plein...

----------


## Jean Pale

Pour black shades, modifiez le config.cfg, y'a quelques trucs à modifier.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Dites ca représente quoi les lauriers a coté des pieces d'or ? Les routes commerciales ?

----------


## Nelfe

Les points d'honneur, qui te servent à acheter des améliorations.

----------


## Caca Président

Arma2, what else ?

----------


## Hellzed

Avec Mod ?

----------


## Pelomar

J'ai la classe meme dans la mort  :Cigare: 



Je reve ou cet enfoiré chie sur mon cadavre ?  :tired: 



L'arme la plus jouissive du jeu, rien que le clic de rechargement provoque une érection violente.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f32...3365c55115.jpg
> 
> L'arme la plus jouissive du jeu, rien que le clic de rechargement provoque une érection violente.


Et la puissance capable de bloquer un Snork dans les airs.
Et je dis pas ca en l'air , a coté du wagonnet dans lequel on trouve le SPAS , pas mal de Snork traine.
Quand je l'ai trouvé , j'ai eu juste le temps de charger , qu'une vilaine bestiole m'a sauté dessus.
Tout c'est fait tres vite , mais c'était violent ! Stoppé net dans les airs , ca avait de la gueule ! On l'entendait moins le Snork et son fameux saut de guépard !

----------


## Pelomar

Ai-je précisé que je possède la version modifié du SPAS, arme unique ne se trouvant que sur un bandit et ayant une puissance d'arret encore meilleure ?  :Cigare:

----------


## terciperix

Tiens en voyant le screen d'anno 1404 j'ai passer mon curseur en bas a droite de mon écran et j'ai remarqué qu'il était sortit aujourd'hui.
Alors c'est un digne successeur ou pas ?
Vivement le test  ::):

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Ai-je précisé que je possède la version modifié du SPAS, arme unique ne se trouvant que sur un bandit et ayant une puissance d'arret encore meilleure ?


Celui modifié avec une anomalie ?
Je l'avais aussi , mais honnêtement , il fait tellement de dégats dans son état d'origine que l'amélioré appartient au domaine du luxe.
D'ailleurs ma petite histoire se serait passé de la meme maniere avec le modifié.
Ou alors , il serai repartit dans l'autre sens , dans les airs.

----------


## Pelomar

> Celui modifié avec une anomalie ?
> Je l'avais aussi , mais honnêtement , il fait tellement de dégats dans son état d'origine que l'amélioré appartient au domaine du luxe.
> D'ailleurs ma petite histoire se serait passé de la meme maniere avec le modifié.
> Ou alors , il serai repartit dans l'autre sens , dans les airs.


Nan, celui-la.
 ::wub::

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Ouais c'est celui le dont je parle.
Si je me souviens bien , la description est celle d'un SPAS modifié par une anomalie.
Maintenant , peut etre que je confond , mais je me souviens que je l'avais trouvé sur le cadavre du fameux "poker"

Ha oui , je confond avec la description du combat chaser qui est , soit dit en passant , vraiment pas terrible.

----------


## Pelomar

C'est vrai que le combat chaser fait bien pitié une fois qu'on a trouvé le spas.

Mais t'as a moitié raison, j'ai aussi trouvé le spas modifié sur le cadavre de Poker, mais aucune trace d'anomalie dans la description.

Bref on s'en fout, ce gun pue la classe. C'tout.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Bref on s'en fout, ce gun pue la classe. C'tout.




_Spas12, la marque du jeu classe_  :B):

----------


## Pelomar

Il est mieux dans HL1.
L'animation et le bruit du double-coup  ::wub::

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Haaaa , je sais pas.
C'est vrai qu'il est fluide dans HL² , mais j'aime bien le coté un peu rouillé et métallique du SPAS 14 de STALKER.
Genre a chaque tir on a l'impression d'avoir tiré un obus  ::ninja:: 
Et puis il est automatique , contrairement a celui de HL.

----------


## Setzer

Quel boulet je l'ai trouvé mais je l'ai laissé sur place j'avais trop de charge et j'ai préféré garder mon fusil d'assaut à lunette  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

Le problème avec le SPAS12 c'est que pratiquement aucun jeu ou il apparait ne lui rend honneur, car on ne peut pas le déplier dans 90% des jeux alors qu'il a une crosse dépliable(d'ailleur parfois on voit la crosse, mais repliée dans beaucoup de jeu) :



En fait la seule fois ou j'ai vu un spas12 dépliable dans un jeu, c'était dans Desert Crisis, un excellent mod de Half Life 1

----------


## Pelomar

> Haaaa , je sais pas.
> C'est vrai qu'il est fluide dans HL² , mais j'aime bien le coté un peu rouillé et métallique du SPAS 14 de STALKER.
> Genre a chaque tir on a l'impression d'avoir tiré un obus 
> Et puis il est automatique , contrairement a celui de HL.


Ah oui, y pas a chier.
Pour les spas 12 :
STALKER > HL1 > HL2.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Genre a chaque tir on a l'impression d'avoir tiré un obus


Contre un Spas, personne ne vous entendra crier. :tired:

----------


## FreeliteSC

Pourtant d'après les Stats de Stalker le spas est moins puissant que le chaser? Ou les stats sont toutes pourrites?

----------


## Thom'

*Anno 1404* (la démo pour l'instant), c'est beau  :Bave:

----------


## Marty

AHAH moi je l'aime pas du tout le SPAS12 dans STALKER (mais dans HL2, je le kiffe). Il est lourd et fait un sale bruit. Par contre, le chaser  ::wub::  ca fait un peu plus Chuck Noris déjà !

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Raaaaah , je veux des sous , je veux le retour de mon alim , je veux Annooooooo
Et aussi le retour de STALKER.

----------


## bixente

> _Spas12, la marque du jeu classe_






Anéfé  :B):

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Je me regardais le Making-of à l'instant.

Ouais 10 ans quand même...  ::o:

----------


## Pelomar

> Il est lourd et fait un sale bruit.


Exactement  :Bave: 
Il est gras, sur-bourrin, l'ironsight est excellente... Bref c'est une des armes les plus drole avec laquelle j'ai pu jouer.




> Pourtant d'après les Stats de Stalker le spas est moins puissant que le chaser? Ou les stats sont toutes pourrites?


Hmm je sais pas, je joue avec le Pluton's Pack et donc AMK qui refait les stats des armes de manières un peu moins stupide que dans l'original. Et là, le SPAS 12 éclate le chaser fingers in ze nose.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ai-je précisé que je possède *la version modifié du SPAS*, arme unique ne se trouvant que sur un bandit et ayant une puissance d'arret encore meilleure ?


La meilleure en combat rapproché*!  ::lol:: 
Avec ça c'est moi qui cours après les sangues qui fuient à ma vue.  :Cigare: 


_*Avec les munitions fléchettes je soigne définitivement les maux de tête..._  ::ninja::

----------


## silverragout

Crysis, toujours au top celui-là

----------


## Pluton

:B): 

Quoi à la bourre ? L'est sorti y'a si longtemps que ça Ground Control 2 ?

----------


## Slayertom

*Mais que fait la police ?*


La coop suivante qui a finit dans un bain de sang après plusieurs minutes d'infiltration. J'aurais bien aimé prendre des screenshot lorsque les balles volaient tout au tour de moi et que les grenades explosaient de toute part mais j'etait trop occupé a essayer de sauver ma vie.

----------


## Anonyme7383

Faut vraiment, vraiment que j'essaye d'être là à la prochaine partie Coop d'Arma II ...

----------


## Thom'

> Faut vraiment, vraiment que j'essaye d'être là à la prochaine partie Coop d'Arma II ...


Pareil  ::O:

----------


## Froyok

Je me suis remis à pop 2008, mais cette fois si sur mon nouveau laptop (qui à une HD4650 dans le ventre, toujours mieux que ma X1650 du fixe).
Je tourne entre 30 et 45 fps..

----------


## veilleur

Mouais. J'aime pas trop pop.
Sa vaux pas un bon Crysis avec des graphismes tout au taquet  ::wub:: 

*Crysis WarHead. Screen by me ^^*

----------


## terciperix

J'aimerais bien avoir les même biscoto ::):

----------


## elpaulo



----------


## ikarad

> Ah bah ouais, morrowind est le seul jeu sur un univers heroic fantasy qui me plait (avec le mod third age pour medieval 2, et oblivion) car il n'est pas kitch avec des mechants dragons et des magiciens de la mort du chevalier de la mort de l'enfer noir la mort, qui sont très dangereux de la mort. C'est sobre et cru. C'est le bien.


Le problème avec morrowind c'est sa progression . Passé le niveau 40 dans le jeux de base, le jeux n'offre plus aucun challenge. Or on atteint le niveau 40 assez vite même si on utilise pas les instructeurs. Et après le plaisir du jeux devient limite surtout quand on se rend compte que la plupart des cavernes sont des copiés collés sans âme. Il y aussi la magie un peu inutile et c'est dommage

A part ça quand on connait pas le jeux et tant qu'on a pas atteint le niveau 40 c'est du pur délice ne serait-ce que pour l'exploration qui est mille fois mieux qu'oblivion ou l'environnement est nul et peu captivant.

----------


## Lucaxor

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/631...97177ba1fd.jpg


Ce screen me rappelle douloureusement que comme Crysis premier du nom, j'ai lâché Warhead au premier alien rencontré, après la poursuite en hydroglisseur. Sérieux mais quel gâchis. Tu passes 10h à la jouer subtil et d'une minute à l'autre tu te retrouves dans un serious sam pas drôle.

----------


## Thom'

Un peu de *Max Payne 2 





*Et le niveau qui m'a peut être le plus marqué  ::o:

----------


## Yshuya

> Quoi à la bourre ? L'est sorti y'a si longtemps que ça Ground Control 2 ?



Tu n'arrives même pas à la moitié de la cheville d'olipro. Allez file dormir Gamin! ::P:

----------


## Darkath

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/59e...9e858a6dee.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Quoi à la bourre ? L'est sorti y'a si longtemps que ça Ground Control 2 ?


Il est tout de meme excellent, Je me souviens qu'en zoomant a fond le jeu était plus beau qu'un Counter Strike, ce qui était assez impressionant a l'époque pour un RTS

----------


## Olipro

> Tu n'arrives même pas à la moitié de la cheville d'olipro. Allez file dormir Gamin!


Ah non c'est pire que ça. Moi, doom 2, je le découvre pas, ça fait depuis 1994 que j'y joue.  ::P:

----------


## Sylvine

> Il est tout de meme excellent, Je me souviens qu'en zoomant a fond le jeu était plus beau qu'un Counter Strike, ce qui était assez impressionant a l'époque pour un RTS


 Euuuh, tes souvenirs sont quand même un poil éronnés, même aujourd'hui des modeles de soldat avec un niveau de détail comparable à CS sur un RTS ça serait assez beau.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Euuuh, tes souvenirs sont quand même un poil éronnés, même aujourd'hui des modeles de soldat avec un niveau de détail comparable à CS sur un RTS ça serait assez beau.






Ready ?

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Moi je m'en fous je me chauffe les poings pour SFIV  :B):

----------


## Sylvine

> CoH


 J'ai pas dis que c'était impossible, j'ai juste dis que ça ferait pas moche.
C'est clair qu'aujourd'hui on trouve facilement plus beau.

----------


## skyblazer

Vas-y au moins avec Street Fighter III, il est 1000x mieux que ces saloperies de Alpha. Avis purement subjectif d'un type dégouté de la série de spin-off qui change complètement le gameplay d'une série géniale.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> J'ai pas dis que c'était impossible, j'ai juste dis que ça ferait pas moche.
> C'est clair qu'aujourd'hui on trouve facilement plus beau.


Oups désolé, c'était pas un post répondant au tient. Mais pour Ground Control 2 il est vrai que les souvenirs s'embellissent avec le temps :



J'ai jamais aimé cette série mais qu'on qu'on dise , c'est celle qui a eu le premier ce système de caméra génial qui permettait de voir nos bon soldats se déchiqueter et non Dawn of War.

----------


## Percolator42

Hann les photos de max payne 2!!!
Certains disent que le jeu est pas beau graphiquement!
Je trouve les screens plus nette que les nouvelles de max payne 3

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Vas-y au moins avec Street Fighter III, il est 1000x mieux que ces saloperies de Alpha. Avis purement subjectif d'un type dégouté de la série de spin-off qui change complètement le gameplay d'une série géniale.


J'ai commencé tout petit avec SFA II alors ce sont des mauvaises manies qui restent.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Ce screen me rappelle douloureusement que comme Crysis premier du nom, j'ai lâché Warhead au premier alien rencontré, après la poursuite en hydroglisseur. Sérieux mais quel gâchis. Tu passes 10h à la jouer subtil et d'une minute à l'autre tu te retrouves dans un serious sam pas drôle.


Ouai mais au moins tu passes déjà 10 bonnes heures dans un jeu qui techniquement a 2ans d'avance sur tout.

Et c'est déjà 10 de plus que dans tout ce qui est sorti comme FPS depuis le début de l'année toutes machines confondues.

----------


## Steack

> Hann les photos de max payne 2!!!
> Certains disent que le jeu est pas beau graphiquement!
> Je trouve les screens plus nette que les nouvelles de max payne 3


C'est pas faux  :^_^:

----------


## Percolator42

> Ouai mais au moins tu passes déjà 10 bonnes heures dans un jeu qui techniquement a 2ans d'avance sur tout.
> 
> Et c'est déjà 10 de plus que dans tout ce qui est sorti comme FPS depuis le début de l'année toutes machines confondues.


C'est vrai. Pourtant j'ai trouvé que les maps de far cry était bien plus libre, on se promenait vraiment ou on voulait. Dans crysis il ya avait des limitations de secteurs ::(: 
Mais bon crysis reste énorme et jouissif

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Hann les photos de max payne 2!!!
> Certains disent que le jeu est pas beau graphiquement!
> Je trouve les screens plus nette que les nouvelles de max payne 3


Il a super bien vieillit. Surtout grâce aux textures fines et variées.

----------


## Holygrêle

> J'ai pas dis que c'était impossible, j'ai juste dis que ça ferait pas moche.
> C'est clair qu'aujourd'hui on trouve facilement plus beau.


Le terme "beau" n' a rien n'a faire dans  l'univers récent du jeu vidéo.. Les jeux video sont jolis sans plus. 
Une bd de nicolas De Crécy... C'est beau, Ralph Steadman fait du beau, Léon _Spilliaert faisait du bô... Ici c'est de la technique ou du joli à regarder ( c'est un ancien élève des beaux-arts qui te le dit humblement)__.Excuse-moi si je suis un peu trop pointilleux.


_

----------


## Jean Pale

> Ouai mais au moins tu passes déjà 10 bonnes heures dans un jeu qui techniquement a 2ans d'avance sur tout.
> 
> Et c'est déjà 10 de plus que dans tout ce qui est sorti comme FPS depuis le début de l'année toutes machines confondues.


Plus beau, mais aussi plus jouissif. Le multi, malgré sa difficulté, est un vrai bonheur. Mais aucune chance qu'il marche, ça ressemblait ni à cs ni à tf2 ni à cod.

----------


## silverragout

Quelqu'un sait comment on fait pour virer le HUD ?
J'ai envie de me recycler dans les cartes postale.

----------


## veilleur

Il est bien moche Max Payne 2  ::(: 

---------- Post ajouté à 11h28 ----------




> Quelqu'un sait comment on fait pour virer le HUD ?
> J'ai envie de me recycler dans les cartes postale.


Jolie screen. Tu met les options à donf ?

Vraiment beau ce jeu tout de même  ::wub:: 

Hey, vivement Crysis 2 :D

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Il est bien moche Max Payne 2 [COLOR="Silver"]


Toi tu sors  :tired:

----------


## veilleur

Regarde les textures. Et les ombres. Les effets raté de mouvement sur les habits. Je le trouve bien laid...
Regarde, tu prend le vieux X-Wing alliance, moche, mais trop beau pour l'époque, ben je suis sur que je m'amuserais mieux avec que si je jouais à MP2...

----------


## Momock

Grave. 
Et moi je m'amuse plus avec Gobliins 2 qu'avec FIFA 2009, pour rester dans les comparaisons qui n'ont rien à voir.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Moi je trouve qu'il a bien vieilli perso.

----------


## Frypolar

> Hey, vivement Crysis 2 :D


Méfies-toi. Si sur PC on a droit à la même version que sur consoles ça sera pas aussi beau que Crysis ou Warhead  ::|: .

----------


## bisc0tte

Pour faire plaisir à veilleur, des screens de *Max Payne 2*, lors de ma première partie il y a quelques semaines (oui, honte sur moi).

Mona  ::wub:: 


Umm, j'ai déjà vu ce screen quelque part....


Mona  ::wub::  ::wub:: 


Où est Charlie Max?


Ah les fourbes!

----------


## Say hello

> Il est bien moche Max Payne 2 
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 11h28 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Jolie screen. Tu met les options à donf ?
> 
> Vraiment beau ce jeu tout de même 
> ...





> Regarde les textures. Et les ombres. Les effets raté de mouvement sur les habits. Je le trouve bien laid...
> Regarde, tu prend le vieux X-Wing alliance, moche, mais trop beau pour l'époque, ben je suis sur que je m'amuserais mieux avec que si je jouais à MP2...


"mdr kikoolol graphisme mieux++" ou quoi?  :tired: 

Populous 3 c'est moche, mais je m'amuse avec un pote en réseau dessus cet été, en même temps que Serious Sam.

----------


## veilleur

Pourquoi certaines textures sont plus dégueulasses que d'autres ?

----------


## SiGarret

On précisera que le screen de la "rue" se passa dans un décor d'émission TV ou de série, hein, c'est pas des vieux bitmaps en 2d qui font décor.

Je trouve aussi qu'il a bien veilli en graphismes... Et en plaisir de jeu !

----------


## Olipro

Je te l'ai déjà dit que ton ratio était complètement déréglé et que les personnages ressemblaient plus à des nains du seigneur des anneaux qu'à des humains ? Ah oui si je te l'ai déjà dit  ::P: 


Bon quelqu'un peut prendre une screen :
Le mode "survie avec chrono", dans le niveau de la court du manoir, avec la nuit et la pluie, de max payne en train de faire le rechargement en tournoyant au ralentis, avec les goutes de pluie en gros plan sur l'objectif.
ça va calmer les grokiki crysisseux.

----------


## bisc0tte

> Je te l'ai déjà dit que ton ratio était complètement déréglé et que les personnages ressemblaient plus à des nains du seigneur des anneaux qu'à des humains ? Ah oui si je te l'ai déjà dit


Tu parles de mes screens?



> Bon quelqu'un peut prendre une screen :
> Le mode "survie avec chrono", dans le niveau de la court du manoir, avec la nuit et la pluie, de max payne en train de faire le rechargement en tournoyant au ralentis, avec les goutes de pluie en gros plan sur l'objectif.
> ça va calmer les grokiki crysisseux.


Ça donne rien en screen, faudrait une vidéo plutôt.

----------


## Jean Pale

Arrête ça donne  ::o: 

*appelle son opticien*

*appelle la police, le nom du suspect est olipro*

----------


## KiwiX

> Grave. 
> Et moi je m'amuse plus avec Gobliins 2 qu'avec FIFA 2009, pour rester dans les comparaisons qui n'ont rien à voir.


+1. D'ailleurs, j'ai préféré Starcraft à Super Mario Bros 3 perso.

----------


## silverragout

> Pourquoi certaines textures sont plus dégueulasses que d'autres ?







> ça va calmer les grokiki crysisseux.


Tu dis ça parce que t'es jaloux, petit kiki doomeuh.  ::ninja::

----------


## veilleur

Ahh starcraft. Je m'éclatais bien avec  ::): 

Et bisc0tte, ya pas que Crysis,
Je cite :
-Crysis
-Arma II
-Half-life²
-Rainbow Six Vegas 2
-Battlefield 2142
-Call of duty 4
-FarCry 2
-Ghost recon 2 advanced warfighter
-Gta IV bien sur ^^
-The Witcher
-Command & Conquer 3 (dans la série jeux de stratégie ^^)

---------- Post ajouté à 13h10 ----------




> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/dce...d-d17609a2f770
> 
> 
> 
> Tu dis ça parce que t'es jaloux, petit kiki doomeuh.


+ 10 000  ::wub:: 



Bande pas trop  ::P:

----------


## Say hello

Oui.. Il a horreur qu'on viennent l'ennuyer.  :tired: 


Mais que se trame t'il donc?


Alors voila les responsable du crash, il sont pas loin.  :tired: 
Sam a HORREUR des caisses.


Hu?

----------


## bisc0tte

> http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/598...5221219386.jpg
> 
> Bande pas trop


J'y arrive pas, la résolution est trop faible.

----------


## silverragout

BiscOtte, Pour le problème de Max Payne 2 en écran large tu peux tenter ceci :
http://www.widescreengamer.com/m/max...max_payne.html


Browse to the game directory, and open the file MP2_init.ras with a text editor.
Find the line:
DefaultFOV = 70; // degrees
And change it to:
DefaultFOV = 85; // degrees 
The FOV isn't perfect; it is somewhat stretched horizontally. However it's as close as it gets for this game! 

Je n'ai pas encore pu le tester, j'ai vu ça juste après que j'ai désinstallé MP2 de rage d'avoir voir vu des personnages écrasés.

----------


## Erkin_

Le moteur de Max Payne 2 était une merveille, beau et vraiment bien optimisé.

----------


## veilleur

Moui enfin ya mieux. Il devient un peu vieux leur moteur non ?

----------


## Erkin_

Non mais bon on s'en fout qu'il y a mieux maintenant, déjà car il date de 2003 et aussi car ce ne sont que des graphismes, ça ne fait en rien le jv.

Mais je trouve agréable de souligner que le jeu était très bien optimisé.

----------


## veilleur

De bon graphisme rajoute encore plus dans le fait qu'ont puisse dire (de nos jours !) qu'un jeu est bien ou non.
Les graphismes, le scénario, la musique, tout ça sont des éléments ultra important dans un jeu. Pour l'immersion.

----------


## Erkin_

Et pourtant, je suis toujours plus immergé dans Deus Ex que dans la plupart des nouveaux FPS.

Les graphismes sont à mes yeux, pour un bon jeu, la cerise sur le gâteau.
Ils sont rares les jeux où je trouve les graphismes importants : The witcher, Stalker, Bioshock, et c'est pour le côté artistique/charisme au final et non pas technique (et de ce point de vue là, Max Payne 2 se débrouille bien !).

----------


## ninja67

> De bon graphisme rajoute encore plus dans le fait qu'ont puisse dire (de nos jours !) qu'un jeu est bien ou non.
> Les graphismes, le scénario, la musique, tout ça sont des éléments ultra important dans un jeu. Pour l'immersion.




On t'as reconnu Poireau, c'est bon....  ::|: 


 ::P:

----------


## Olipro

Oui, je parlais de tes screens, bisc0tte, elles sont écrasées verticalement.

----------


## Olipro

> Tu dis ça parce que t'es jaloux, petit kiki doomeuh.


Qu'on ne s'y méprenne pas  ::P:

----------


## Sub4

Un peu d'anno 1404

Mes cidreries 

Mon port

Et bien sur, mes champs de cannabis.

Enfin, mes petits Nomades.

----------


## veilleur

> Et pourtant, je suis toujours plus immergé dans Deus Ex que dans la plupart des nouveaux FPS.


Ah oui, mais la tu parle d'un grand. Deus Ex, c'est... Mythique !
Et il faut vraiment que je le retrouve ! (Je parle du 1er Deus Ex, le meilleur !)

----------


## zwzsg

Comment oses-tu! Non seulement en mentionnant "1er", tu fais indirectemment allusion la possible existence de "2ème", comme s'il existait d'autre Deux Ex que le seul et unique digne d'être joué, mais en plus tu crois bon de préciser que le 1 est le meilleur, comme si quiconque ici pouvait en douter! Vadre retro, hérétique, avant que l'on ne t'enfourche et te brûle pour avoir proféré de tels blasphèmes!

----------


## silverragout

> Qu'on ne s'y méprenne pas 
> http://uppix.net/a/0/9/6c2ca232f32a7...3162d294tt.jpg


J'insiste.  ::):

----------


## Holygrêle

> J'insiste. 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/478...2-c6f0b06d57e8


C'est très joli, mes grand-parents ont la même au dessus de leur cheminée (sans le flingue).
ICO et une pléthore de jeux indés sont des chef-d'oeuvres à côté de ce monument de technique et de vide artistique. Maintenant, jouer dans une immense carte postale, ça peut être interessant (si on part pas pendant les vacances :;): )

----------


## Olipro

> J'insiste. 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/478...2-c6f0b06d57e8


Excuse-moi mais non vraiment j'en suis navré, parce que d'une, le jeu tourne en ultra high HD extrem absolute (avec le mod de tweak ultime graphismes de la mort)
Et de deux , je joue à unreal 1 en meme temps. A UNREAL 1, t'entends !??  :B):

----------


## silverragout

> Excuse-moi mais non vraiment j'en suis navré, parce que d'une, le jeu tourne en ultra high HD extrem absolute (avec le mod de tweak ultime graphismes de la mort)
> Et de deux , je joue à unreal 1 en meme temps. A UNREAL 1, t'entends !?? 
> http://uppix.net/4/1/0/9691f058571ea...e3c8ddd6tt.jpg


 :haha:  28 fps à Unreal 1.

Et moi à HALF-LIFE 1, tu me lis ??§§§

----------


## Olipro

Genre cheateur  ::o: 
Fais une screen de half life en tache de fond avec crysis tiens, on va manger des ships en regardant ton framerate  ::P: 

(en plus tu aurais au moins pu faire 1337 fps)
(pis tu pourrais aussi regarder dans la même direction que moi)

----------


## Holygrêle

> 28 fps à Unreal 1.
> 
> Et moi à HALF-LIFE 1, tu me lis ??§§§
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ff2...c-b04925dbb8ac


C'est dingue, que de souvenirs. Le poids des images, le choc de la nostalgie  ::): 
Des images du premier System Shock et j'ai jack Hule . ::wub::

----------


## Darkath

> C'est très joli, mes grand-parents ont la même au dessus de leur cheminée (sans le flingue).
> ICO et une pléthore de jeux indés sont des chef-d'oeuvres à côté de ce monument de technique et de vide artistique. Maintenant, jouer dans une immense carte postale, ça peut être interessant (si on part pas pendant les vacances)


Nan mais attends tu peux faire tomber les arbres troop déliiiiiire !!  :ouaiouai:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> J'insiste. 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/478...2-c6f0b06d57e8


C'est quoi ta résolution d'écran ?  :tired:

----------


## KiwiX

> C'est quoi ta résolution d'écran ?


1920x1080.

----------


## silverragout

> Genre cheateur 
> Fais une screen de half life en tache de fond avec crysis tiens, on va manger des ships en regardant ton framerate 
> 
> (en plus tu aurais au moins pu faire 1337 fps)
> (pis tu pourrais aussi regarder dans la même direction que moi)


Tu me passes des chips ?
Et pourquoi c'est pas toi qui regarde dans la même direction que moi, hein ?  ::P:

----------


## Olipro

Wootch, là j'abdique. Tu as volé ton ordinateur à la nasa ?

----------


## Jean Pale

T'façon, jouer à unreal est un manque total de goût :fandeID:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Tu me passes des chips ?
> Et pourquoi c'est pas toi qui regarde dans la même direction que moi, hein ? 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a42...a-43286ab79214


Ah quand même.  ::o: 

Si je lance Crysis avec 8 fenêtre de jeux pop cap, ca compte ?

----------


## silverragout

> Wootch, là j'abdique. Tu as volé ton ordinateur à la nasa ?




En vérité je tourne à Crysis en moyenne 30-40 fps en 1920x1080, tout a fond (pas de AA sauf pour faire de jolis screens), 50 +- au mieux dans les quelques batiments que j'ai visité, pas de chutes de framerate en dessous de 20 fps.

Le véritable taux de fps sur le screen avec les 3 jeux en même temps était de 25 fps (GW et HL continuaient toujours à décoller).

Voili Voilou, toute façon Crysis est plus beau que Max Payne 2 FFS§§

----------


## Say hello

> Genre cheateur 
> Fais une screen de half life en tache de fond avec crysis tiens, on va manger des ships en regardant ton framerate 
> 
> (en plus tu aurais au moins pu faire 1337 fps)
> (pis tu pourrais aussi regarder dans la même direction que moi)


J'ai essayé, les bateaux c'est un peu durs sous la dent.  ::P:

----------


## Olipro

Devant une blague aussi nulle je me vois dans l'obligation de me petit-suissider.

----------


## silverragout

> Devant une blague aussi nulle je me vois dans l'obligation de me petit-suissider.


L'important c'est que je vous ai tous baysay.  :Cigare:

----------


## Thom'

Encore du *Max Payne 2 












*

----------


## Theor

Je prie chaque soir pour que Max Payne 3 fasse honneur à ses ainés.

----------


## silverragout

> Encore du *Max Payne 2 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/85f...9016f1f541.jpg
> 
> *


Attaque Prout(c) ?

----------


## Snowman

> Je prie chaque soir pour que Max Payne 3 fasse honneur à ses ainés.


Un dégaine à la John McClane dans un environnement original, moi je signe  :Cigare:

----------


## bixente

> Encore du *Max Payne 2 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7cd...7017bc7702.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4ce...5f8ad04ea5.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ed0...0797a48378.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0dd...579bad6b9f.jpg
> ...


Tu as gagné, je le réinstalles.  ::):

----------


## silverragout

T'façon la seule et unique raison que les gens aiment Max Payne 2 c'est à cause de CA :





 ::wub::

----------


## NitroG42

Le ratio putain  ::cry::

----------


## Thom'

> Tu as gagné, je le réinstalles.


Et de un  :Cigare:

----------


## ElGato

> Le ratio putain


Ou comment transformer Mona Sax en putain de hobbit d'1 m20.

----------


## Steack

> Ou comment transformer Mona Sax en putain de hobbit d'1 m20.


 :^_^:

----------


## silverragout

Allez vous plaindre à Remedy infoutu de pondre un mode écran large correct.

----------


## bisc0tte

> BiscOtte, Pour le problème de Max Payne 2 en écran large tu peux tenter ceci :
> http://www.widescreengamer.com/m/max...max_payne.html


Merci, ça me fera une excuse de plus pour le recommencer.

J'ai un peu honte à le dire, mais ça m'a pas choqué plus que ça durant ma partie.



Quoique...

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Alors ça c'est la classe !



Ouuh de l'amur, je suis tombé dessus par hasard tiens.



Et enfin un goût prononcé pour le HDR :



C'est décidément le pire Splinter auquel j'ai joué. En espérant que Conviction réhausse un peu le niveau mais pour l'instant c'est Chaos Theory ou rien.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Les voitures s'emmanchent



 ::ninja::

----------


## veilleur

YES  ::): 

Splinter Cell, il nous le fallait celui là  ::): 
Graphismes + que correcte, gameplay bien sympas et le scénar, faut aimer. En tout cas, moi j'aime  ::):

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Euh



...



 :tired:

----------


## Olipro

> Graphismes + que correcte, gameplay bien sympas et le scénar, faut aimer. En tout cas, moi j'aime


Graphismes :


Gameplay :


Scenar "oh je suis sam ficher j'ai presque 50 ans mais j'aime bien me taper des nenettes terroristes de 25 piges, mais du coup je sais plus très bien si je suis un terroriste ou un gentil alors je deviens zarb et con et je fais péter des bombes atomiques un peu partout parce que le monde est moche et que fuck the police"

----------


## Hellzed

Auraient ils vraiment pu faire mieux que Chaos Theory ?  ::o: 
Je crois que la limite avait été atteinte, le changement s'imposait.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Moi il m'a bien plu ce Double Agent. Toute la partie QG des terros est relou mais les "vraies" missions sont sympa. En même temps j'avais fait que le tout premier à sa sortie donc pas vu l'évolution de la série. Mais j'ai effectivement entendu un peu partou que Chaos Theory était le meilleur.

----------


## Olipro

Oui c'est tellement mieux de transformer l'or en plomb.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Ce qui m'a pris la tête par dessus tout c'est le système de save foireux, ou le bug de ces même save durant la mission à Kinshasa ou l'on meurt en chargeant une save rapide... Génial.

Un Fisher c'est comme les chats, ça se redresse en plein vol :



MIAOWWWWW !!






> Graphismes :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/e01c...3-1a331594a844
> 
> Gameplay :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/4be1...b-9ff9c8c5bd7c
> 
> Scenar "oh je suis sam ficher j'ai presque 50 ans mais j'aime bien me taper des nenettes terroristes de 25 piges, mais du coup je sais plus très bien si je suis un terroriste ou un gentil alors je deviens zarb et con et je fais péter des bombes atomiques un peu partout parce que le monde est moche et que fuck the police"
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/70db...a-baf8e24cd913


 ::wub::  Non mai sans dec, même si il y a un lock auto et du bourrin à la sauce Bourne dans Conviction, j'y crois  :Emo: .

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Fais moi un poutou baveu !



Parfait, t'as eu ton bisou à ton tour de faire quelque chose :

----------


## Thom'

Mouais...Je préfère *Max Payne 2*  ::wub:: 



Sinon, *Arma II* c'est beau.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Mouais...Je préfère *Max Payne 2*


C'est comme CA qu'il faut filmer une chute !  :Bave:

----------


## Super_maçon

Ma toute première mutation, toutoute première fois  ::wub:: 



Je n'ai pas pu résister, il fallait que l'exhibe a tout va. Vous la verriez en mouvement, toute frétillante   :Bave:

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Mass Effect: Ho la belle bleue

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Motorstorm : Pacific Rift. (Bouh, un jeu console, bouh.)

----------


## La Mimolette

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/96c3...4-b1a710e9942f
> Et bien sur, mes champs de cannabis.


Je veux le même dans mon jardin!

----------


## silverragout

> J'ai un peu honte à le dire, mais ça m'a pas choqué plus que ça durant ma partie.
> 
> Quoique...


Ben quand y joue moi non plus je n'était pas trop perturbé, mais après avoir maté mon screenshot...

 ::O: 

 :tired: 

 ::sad:: 

 :Gerbe: 


Mais bon si ça peut faire plaisir aux gros kiki 4:3eux.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sk-flown

> Motorstorm : Pacific Rift. (Bouh, un jeu console, bouh.)


Pas besoin de préciser, on l'aurait remarqué à l'aliasing prononcé et aux textures baveuses inimitable.

----------


## veilleur

Arma II. Qui à dit qu'il était beau ?

Il est BIEN. Mais sa va pas plus loin. Les graphismes sont plus que correcte c'est sur, mais franchement, je lag alors que c'est pas super super beau (FULL OPTION !)
Donc moi je dit : Jeux mal optimisé.

Crysis (me tapez pas) qui est encore PLUS BEAU que Arma II et très bien optimisez, ne lag pas du tout en (aussi) FULL OPTION !

----------


## Thom'

> Arma II. Qui à dit qu'il était beau ?
> 
> Il est BIEN. Mais sa va pas plus loin. Les graphismes sont plus que correcte c'est sur, mais franchement, je lag alors que c'est pas super super beau (FULL OPTION !)
> Donc moi je dit : Jeux mal optimisé.
> 
> Crysis (me tapez pas) qui est encore PLUS BEAU que Arma II et très bien optimisez, ne lag pas du tout en (aussi) FULL OPTION !


 :ouaiouai:

----------


## schnak

Je pense qu'il doit confondre lag sur un jeu en ligne et ramer. M'est avis qu'il lag, mais qu'il ram pas...

Enfin j'en sais rien, j'ai même pas de pc assez puissant pour faire tourner correctement HL² !  ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Arma II. Qui à dit qu'il était beau ?
> 
> Il est BIEN. Mais sa va pas plus loin. Les graphismes sont plus que correcte c'est sur, mais franchement, je lag alors que c'est pas super super beau (FULL OPTION !)
> Donc moi je dit : Jeux mal optimisé.
> 
> Crysis (me tapez pas) qui est encore PLUS BEAU que Arma II et très bien optimisez, ne lag pas du tout en (aussi) FULL OPTION !


...

----------


## Say hello

> ...


Désolé pour toi je me sers déjà de ma corde.

----------


## veilleur

Oui ram si vous voulez. Je ne peu pas jouer en ligne à Arma II. (Ne demandez pas pourquoi, je le sais ^^)

Oui, donc je rame à Arma II (de petit rame (lag, ske vous voulez...)) avec toute options à donf alors que crysis, aucun probleme. Jeu super mega fluide toute options à donf.

Ya bien un probleme quelques part ^^

Sur-ce, un bon theme Hospital en tout cas, ya de l'éclate :D

----------


## silverragout

Copain : Dit je crois que t'es un peu en dehors de la route là.


Copain : Yo man, je penses vraiment que t'es trop à côté.


Spots transformés en tremplin pour l'occasion.


Thierry : Regarder moi ça, Henry, la voiture de Niko penche dangereusement vers l'avant. Va-t-il se remettre droit à temps ? Le suspens est à son comble.


Henry : Thierry, il se redresse, IL SE REDRESSE !!!


Thierry & Henry : OUIIIIIIIIIIIIIII, jolie victoire, quel redressement de mâle, ce fut un but magnifique !§§





Niko : On fait un détour chez moi, j'ai besoin de me changer

----------


## veilleur

Gta IV ^^

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Veuilleur, essaie de faire un effort sur l'rthographe quand même  ::rolleyes::

----------


## veilleur

> Veuilleur, essaie de faire un effort sur l'rthographe quand même



El_MarriaRchiT² essai de fait un effort pour écrire mon pseudo  ::|:

----------


## Anonyme871

> Oui ram si vous voulez. Je ne peu pas jouer en ligne à Arma II. (Ne demandez pas pourquoi, je le sais ^^)


Donc t'as une version pirate et tu te plaints (première erreur) que le jeu est mal optimisé (deuxième erreur) ?

----------


## silverragout

PopCorn : The game of the movie

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Donc t'as une version pirate et tu te plaints (première erreur) que le jeu est mal optimisé (deuxième erreur) ?


En plus il écrit mal et il troll sur Max Payne 2 en disant que les graphismes sont à chier.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Arma II. Qui à dit qu'il était beau ?
> 
> Il est BIEN. Mais sa va pas plus loin. Les graphismes sont plus que correcte c'est sur, mais franchement, je lag alors que c'est pas super super beau (FULL OPTION !)
> Donc moi je dit : Jeux mal optimisé.
> 
> Crysis (me tapez pas) qui est encore PLUS BEAU que Arma II et très bien optimisez, ne lag pas du tout en (aussi) FULL OPTION !


Toi j'ai l'impression que tu compares un jeu avant tout pour les graphismes que pour le gameplay, scénar etc...

Alors je rentre dedans : oui mais dans Crysis on verra jamais un truc pareil :



Et comparer une simulation de guerre sur terrain ouvert de près de 400km² qui est beau pour ce qu'il est et un jeu magnifique mais entrecoupé de niveau qui font 1 à 3km² en moyenne y a une sacré différence.

Juste pour dire d'arrêter de dire des conneries, et perso, Crysis c'est à donf avec le MSTER config et ARMA 2 en élevé ( pas à donf ) c'est 35-40FPS. Tu te serais plaint sur ARMA premier du nom j'aurais compris mais là...

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Bon t'as rien compris effectivement...

----------


## veilleur

> Veilleur, essaie de faire un effort sur l'rthographe quand même





> Donc t'as une version pirate et tu te plaints (première erreur) que le jeu est mal optimisé (deuxième erreur) ?


Donc tu juge sans connaitre ? (première erreur) et tu fait des pseudo conclusion sans savoir (deuxième erreur) ?

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Il est BIEN. Mais sa va pas plus loin. Les graphismes sont plus que correcte c'est sur, mais franchement, je *lag* alors que c'est pas super super beau (FULL OPTION !)
> Donc moi je dit : Jeux mal optimisé.
> 
> Crysis (me tapez pas) qui est encore PLUS BEAU que Arma II et très bien optimisez, ne *lag* pas du tout en (aussi) FULL OPTION !


Tu m'expliques comment tu peux "lag" sur un jeu auquel tu ne peux pas jouer en réseau ?

Dans la théorie le lag c'est pas quand on est sur internet, le fait qu'il y a un temps de latence entre l'envoie et la réception de données ?  ::O: 
(Possible que je me trompe hein, j'ai jamais su la vrais définition mais j'aime pas l'inversion des termes "lag" et "rame" -_-)

----------


## veilleur

> Toi j'ai l'impression que tu compares un jeu avant tout pour les graphismes que pour le gameplay, scénar etc...
> 
> Alors je rentre dedans : oui mais dans Crysis on verra jamais un truc pareil :
> 
> 
> 
> Et comparer une simulation de guerre sur terrain ouvert de près de 400km² qui est beau pour ce qu'il est et un jeu magnifique mais entrecoupé de niveau qui font 1 à 3km² en moyenne y a une sacré différence.
> 
> Juste pour dire d'arrêter de dire des conneries, et perso, Crysis c'est à donf avec le MSTER config et ARMA 2 en élevé ( pas à donf ) c'est 35-40FPS. Tu te serais plaint sur ARMA premier du nom j'aurais compris mais là...


J'ai JAMAIS dit que le scénar ET le gameplay de Arma II était naze. Au contraire, et je m'amuse bien avec. Mais les graphismes devrais être un poil mieux pour ce que c'est. Voila tout.[COLOR="Silver"]

---------- Post ajouté à 13h45 ----------




> Tu m'expliques comment tu peux "lag" sur un jeu auquel tu ne peux pas jouer en réseau ?
> 
> Dans la théorie le lag c'est pas quand on est sur internet, le fait qu'il y a un temps de latence entre l'envoie et la réception de données ? 
> (Possible que je me trompe hein, j'ai jamais su la vrais définition mais j'aime pas l'inversion des termes "lag" et "rame" -_-)


Tu te trompe jamais ?
Je crois que je l'aime pas ce mec...

----------


## silverragout

Ca me fait penser que Poireau a une belle position dans google.

----------


## Thom'

> El_MarriaRchiT² essai de fait un effort pour écrire mon pseudo


Ok, donc toi t'es un relou c'est ça ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Mais les graphismes devrais être un poil mieux pour ce que c'est. Voila tout.[COLOR="Silver"


Il ne peux pas l'être, à moins que tu veuilles un ARMA 2 avec le Cryengine 2. Ok, va jouer à 2IPS et bonne chance.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Donc tu juge sans connaître ? (première erreur) et tu fait des pseudo conclusion sans savoir (deuxième erreur) ?


Juger, c'est pas ça. J'émets une hypothèse fort probable. Quand un mec vient dire "je peux pas jouer en réseau, mais je vous dirai pas pourquoi kikolol je me comprends", y'a quand même de fort soupçons a avoir.  :tired:

----------


## veilleur

> Ok, donc toi t'es un relou c'est ça ?


Si tu juge les gens à partir d'un forum tes mal barré...[COLOR="Silver"]

---------- Post ajouté à 13h53 ----------



> Jugé, c'est pas ça. J'émets une hypothèse fort probable. Quand un mec vient dire "je peux pas jouer en réseau, mais je vous dirai pas pourquoi kikolol je me comprends", y'a quand même de fort soupçons a avoir.


Oui, je te comprend ^^
Et c'est normal.

----------


## Willyyy

J'adore ce topic, on y voit toujours des screens splendide de joueurs passionnés et sincères, mais la je suis déçu, on s'éloigne du sujet je crois... ::'(: 

Puis Arma 2, c'est de la balle et c'est tout.

----------


## silverragout

> J'adore ce topic, on y voit toujours des screens splendide de joueurs passionnés et sincères, mais la je suis déçu, on s'éloigne du sujet je crois...


C'est ptet de mauvais goût car c'est un jeu qui fait partie de la conversation mais voilà, un mouchoir pour tes yeux... Ou pas.

Et puis merde, mes screens de GTA 4 sont quasi passées inaperçue on dirait.  :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme1023

Plein de questions que j'ai en tête : 
Vous utilisez quoi pour prendre vos screen ? Toujours Fraps ?

Un jour je me motiverai à prendre des screen de mes jeux...

(PS : On met un "S" à screen au pluriel ou pas ? J'suis en train de connement me poser la question...)

----------


## Anonyme871

> Plein de questions que j'ai en tête : 
> Vous utilisez quoi pour prendre vos screen ? Toujours Fraps ?
> 
> Un jour je me motiverai à prendre des screen de mes jeux...
> 
> (PS : On met un "S" à screen au pluriel ou pas ? J'suis en train de connement me poser la question...)


Bha perso je fais juste "Impécr" puis un pti alt-tab pour aller sauvegarder le screen.

----------


## silverragout

> Plein de questions que j'ai en tête : 
> Vous utilisez quoi pour prendre vos screen ? Toujours Fraps ?
> 
> Un jour je me motiverai à prendre des screen de mes jeux...
> 
> (PS : On met un "S" à screen au pluriel ou pas ? J'suis en train de connement me poser la question...)


Oui pour les 2 questions, il a aussi Xfire et ptet d'autre logiciels gratuit.


Le problème avec Imprim. écran et alt-tab, c'est que quand tu dois faire une dizaine de screens, ça doit être archi-relou.

----------


## Canard WC

Bon au lieu de troller, vous ne pouvez pas balancer des screens ?

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> (PS : On met un "S" à screen au pluriel ou pas ? J'suis en train de connement me poser la question...)


Bah pourquoi t'en mettrais pas? Là tout de suite j'ai pas d'hésitation, j'écrirais des screens.
Sinon veilleur t'es lourd, c'est un topic pour poster des jolis (ou pas) screens, pas pour faire chier le monde, vas jouer ailleurs.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Le problème avec Imprim. écran et alt-tab, c'est que quand tu dois faire une dizaine de screens, ça doit être archi-relou.


Ouai c'est clair. Mais fraps en arrière plan ça bouffe pas trop de ressources ?

----------


## Olipro

Willy La Lope a raison.

La map vulcano de crysis, magnifique en tous points


Je gambadais en incarnant un lapin sur arma II et je me suis pris une vache.


Rah ce jeu  ::): 


Red Orchestra (darkest hour) le seul jeu dans lequel tu peux faire comprendre aux kevins l'horreur de la guerre en les flinguant à 350 metres au mauser.
-coman tu ma tué mdlol !!!! Tchiteur !!
-j'ai simplement visé
-mé té supair loin !
-non.


Et un magnifique faceplant pour finir

----------


## silverragout

> Ouai c'est clair. Mais fraps en arrière plan ça bouffe pas trop de ressources ?


Quasiment pas, 6mo de ram, après si ton PC date d'avant Jézute comme celui d'Olipro  ::ninja:: 




> Willy La Lope a raison.
> 
> La map vulcano de crysis, magnifique en tous points
> http://uppix.net/7/e/3/da14a563bbed9...ef23d4eett.jpg
> 
> Je gambadais en incarnant un lapin sur arma II et je me suis pris une vache.
> http://uppix.net/c/3/5/2dabcdce7da79...f29308edtt.jpg
> 
> Rah ce jeu 
> ...


Bouh c'est moche.  ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

Jeu : S.T.A.L.K.E.R : Shadow of Chernobyl

Je prends fraps, en bmp, puis je passe sous toshop pour la conversion en jpeg, pas trop de perte de cette manière. Car l'encodage de fraps en jpeg est dégueulasse.







Ça tourne à 70fps avec ma 4850, j'hésite à foutre l'anti-aliasing...

----------


## Olipro

Je n'ai certes pas la même résolution que toi, mais il n'y a techniquement pas d'autre options graphiques à pousser davantage, donc ma logique vulcaine se doit d'exprimer un sérieux : "wtf"
(et j'ai déjà abdiqué devant ton multi tache à 300 fps alors merci  ::P:  )



> Je prends fraps, en bmp, puis je passe sous toshop pour la conversion en jpeg, pas trop de perte de cette manière. Car l'encodage de fraps en jpeg est dégueulasse.


Oui mais dans mon cas, comment je peux faire ? Parce que euh ...
Voici mon dossier de screenshots de FRAPS :

Si j'avais du faire du bmp et convertir à chaque fois, j'aurai déjà des cheveux blancs.
Et mon disque ... N'en parlons pas !

----------


## silverragout

> Je n'ai certes pas la même résolution que toi, mais il n'y a techniquement pas d'autre options graphiques à pousser davantage, donc ma logique vulcaine se doit d'exprimer un sérieux : "wtf"
> (et j'ai déjà abdiqué devant ton multi tache à 300 fps alors merci  )
> 
> Oui mais dans mon cas, comment je peux faire ? Parce que euh ...
> Voici mon dossier de screenshots de FRAPS :
> http://uppix.net/e/3/5/07ce982d7c3a5...60c5bdd238.png
> Si j'avais du faire du bmp et convertir à chaque fois, j'aurai déjà des cheveux blancs.
> Et mon disque ... N'en parlons pas !


Photoshop à un script qui permet de convertir tout les images d'un dossier en 2 clics (ou 3 je sais plus).

Mais bon un point où je suis jaloux de toi, c'est que tu as Arma2 et pas moi, Belgique = pays de merde.

----------


## Thom'

La démo de *Trine*. Ça a quand même de la gueule.
On est en plein dans un conte de fée  ::wub::

----------


## Froyok

> Si j'avais du faire du bmp et convertir à chaque fois, j'aurai déjà des cheveux blancs.
> Et mon disque ... N'en parlons pas !


D'où la nécessité de passer à un un bon dd de 500 go  ::ninja::  ...
Plus sérieusement, passe par xnview sinon pour la conversion (même si légèrement moins bon), tu peux lancer une conversion d'un grand nombre de fichiers et demander au passage de supprimer les bmp une fois fait.

Merde alors, je vais voir sinon pour le script toshop, je connaissais pas...

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Bah pourquoi t'en mettrais pas? Là tout de suite j'ai pas d'hésitation, j'écrirais des screens.


Parce que je suis partie du principe que "Screen" était déjà le diminutif de "Screenshot" et au pluriel on met "Screenshots" mais d'un autre coté vu que c'est un terme anglais je me demandais si on appliquait nos habituel truc français en rajoutant des S au pluriel. Bref, j'me tait

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Je n'ai certes pas la même résolution que toi, mais il n'y a techniquement pas d'autre options graphiques à pousser davantage, donc ma logique vulcaine se doit d'exprimer un sérieux : "wtf"
> (et j'ai déjà abdiqué devant ton multi tache à 300 fps alors merci  )
> 
> Oui mais dans mon cas, comment je peux faire ? Parce que euh ...
> Voici mon dossier de screenshots de FRAPS :
> http://uppix.net/e/3/5/07ce982d7c3a5...60c5bdd238.png
> Si j'avais du faire du bmp et convertir à chaque fois, j'aurai déjà des cheveux blancs.
> Et mon disque ... N'en parlons pas !


Irfanview te permet de convertir tes images en un coup. Je l'utilise tout le temps.


Sinon, truc pas cool, je pige rien à l'allemand !! Je vous laisse deviner le jeu (ou pas) 

Spoiler Alert! 


Sin's of a solar Empire avec le patch 1.17 et le mod Futur Wars

----------


## Frypolar

> Ça tourne à 70fps avec ma 4850, j'hésite à foutre l'anti-aliasing...


Tu peux, chez moi ça passe (4850 aussi). Si tu joues en 1680*1050, l'AA2x ou 4X suffira largement, après on voit pas vraiment de différences.

----------


## pakk



----------


## Froyok

Jeu : S.T.A.L.K.E.R : Shadow of Chernobyl




> Tu peux, chez moi ça passe (4850 aussi). Si tu joues en 1680*1050, l'AA2x ou 4X suffira largement, après on voit pas vraiment de différences.


Je viens de tout foutre à fond, en 1280*1024 (je peux pas monter plus haut avec mon écran). En fait j'avais mis sur maximum, mais j'avais pas été dans le détail. Maintenant c'est fait. Et j'avais déjà un peu d'anti-aliasing. Je tourne sous Seven, et c'est pas trop mal niveau perf, je m'attendais à pire...

----------


## veilleur

> Bah pourquoi t'en mettrais pas? Là tout de suite j'ai pas d'hésitation, j'écrirais des screens.
> Sinon veilleur t'es lourd, c'est un topic pour poster des jolis (ou pas) screens, pas pour faire chier le monde, vas jouer ailleurs.


Tu m'excusera gros naze, mais toi aussi tes lourd dans tes remarques. Des screens j'en ai posté, si tu prenais la peine de tout lire...

Bref, reprenons le sujet.  ::|: 

---------- Post ajouté à 15h14 ----------

Froyok, j'ai c'est quoi comme jeu ?

----------


## Willyyy

C'est ici le forum de JV.FR ??  ::P:  ::P:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> C'est ici le forum de JV.FR ??


Huhu , pas loin ouais.

----------


## Neo_13

Veilleur, tu baisses d'un ton !

----------


## Thom'

> C'est ici le forum de JV.FR ??


Bienvenue  ::lol::

----------


## Froyok

> Froyok, j'ai c'est quoi comme jeu ?


S.T.A.L.K.E.R : Shadow of Thcernobyl ...

Verrais plus tard pour clear sky...

----------


## veilleur

> Bah pourquoi t'en mettrais pas? Là tout de suite j'ai pas d'hésitation, j'écrirais des screens.
> Sinon veilleur t'es lourd, c'est un topic pour poster des jolis (ou pas) screens, pas pour faire chier le monde, vas jouer ailleurs.





> S.T.A.L.K.E.R : Shadow of Thcernobyl ...
> 
> Verrais plus tard pour clear sky...


Faudra vraiment que je l'essaie ce jeu.

T'en pense quoi toi ?

----------


## Willyyy

Veilleur, au risque de te froisser, ici c'est pour les screenshots...


Et c'est pas les forums sur Stalker qui manquent chez les canards.

----------


## Frypolar

> Faudra vraiment que je l'essaie ce jeu.
> 
> T'en pense quoi toi ?


Demande à Pluton, c'est le jeu de sa vie. D'ailleurs faut que je le finisse, mon changement de PC m'a coupé dans mon élan.

---------- Post ajouté à 15h26 ----------




> Veilleur, au risque de te froisser, ici c'est pour les screenshots...
> 
> 
> Et c'est pas les forums sur Stalker qui manquent chez les canards.


Sauf que sur les sujets Stalker il va avoir des avis de gens qui suivent toujours ce topic et qui donc ont aimés ce jeu. Demander un avis c'est pas la mort non plus, ça prend 2/3 posts sur une page  ::|: .

----------


## Pelomar

> Faudra vraiment que je l'essaie ce jeu.
> 
> T'en pense quoi toi ?


Un des meilleurs FPS sorti ces dernières années.
Le début peut etre un peu lourd a cause des armes de merde, mais après c'est du bonheur en barre.

----------


## silverragout

Les cavernes sombres et froides peuvent être beaux aussi si si.


Nooooooooooooon, n'ouvre pas le temple de la linéarité !!!


Un petit air de Zoey.


C'est Hollywood mec.


:fear:


J'adore ce screen. On dirait qu'il a c....

----------


## domertow

Hop, des petits screens de Gta:SA. 

(parce que Arma 2 et Crysis caymoche  :tired:  ) 














 :;):

----------


## vindhler

Pour continuer sur GTA IV :

 :Cigare: 


Dans la série "je m'envoie en l'air" :

----------


## Hellzed

Je suis un corbeau !

Oula tout ça à escalader

----------


## veilleur

*Un petit screen*

----------


## Froyok

@Hellzed : Elle vient de quelle jeu ta colline la ?
En tout cas, la tête de ponay sur le hud m'inquiète un peu...

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Oula tout ça à escalader
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e62...7-f190a6c3a637


Kézéssé ?

----------


## Hellzed

Call of Juarez.

----------


## Jean Pale

Call of juarez  :;):

----------


## Thom'

> Kézéssé ?


Je pense que c'est Call Of Juarez ?  ::): 

Edit : Waw, grillé  :Cigare:

----------


## MemoryCard

ça doit être du Call of Juarez, y'a la gueule d'un des héros.
(vite laissé tombé ce jeu, trouvé ça furieusement bidon  :tired:  )

_
Triple grillage combo_

----------


## pigeon_vole

> Bha perso je fais juste "Impécr" puis un pti alt-tab pour aller sauvegarder le screen.


Sinon ya un truc sympa , ca s'apelle Xfire... Tu fais un screen ,il est compressé en png puis uploadé sur ton compte automatiquement.

----------


## elpaulo

> Nooooooooooooon, n'ouvre pas le temple de la linéarité !!!
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/056...6-24b9039f46ad


Il fait très intro du "Johnny Halliday tour 2009" ce screen !



 ::P:

----------


## Aghora

> *Un petit screen* 
> http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/3197/01616d3f.jpg


Un mod de X3 ?

----------


## silverragout

Bisous


Dire que c'est censé être "sensationnelle"




What the hell? FFS§§§§§


OH SH-

----------


## Froyok

Pourquoi le dernier screen ?

----------


## crazycow

Je suis un pacifiste quand je joue chaos  ::ninja:: 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Slayertom

Mission réussi pour les canards: voler et ramener le Hind sur le porte helico.

----------


## Super_maçon

> Je suis un pacifiste quand je joue chaos 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0df...cca3ace007.jpg


 :Emo: 
Pauvres petites souris.

Par contre, c'est quoi le délire ? 
Tour 21/24 ! Ouat ze feuque !? Comment ce fesse ?

Edit : Tu m'étonnes qu'en 21 tours il'y autant de sorties...
Par contre, en 21 tours 1 seul touch down du coté skaven...Nan il y'a un truc qui va pas dans ton screen. Je crie a l'imposture !

----------


## crazycow

Dernier match de championnat, prolongations jusqu'à ce qu'il y ait un gagnant(ça s'est fini sur un 3-1, il restait plus que 4 souris sur pattes)

Je suis un bisounours:

----------


## veilleur

> Un mod de X3 ?


Pas vraiment. Un vaisseau ajouté au jeu et que j'ai spawn avec le CheatPack.

(Enfin quelqu'un qui reconnais X3  ::P: )

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Au moins il a la gentillesse de s'excuser.

 ::|:

----------


## Jean Pale

Gné ?

C'est écrit qu'il te pardonne, pas qu'il s'excuse  :tired:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

(chut)  ::ninja::

----------


## Jean Pale

Haaaa  ::ninja::

----------


## Aun

ça me rappelle cette partie avec Montou, où d'un obus HE j'ai tué quatre coéquipiers.
 :Emo:

----------


## Froyok

Jeu : S.T.A.L.K.E.R : Shadow of Chernobyl

Avec quelques anomalies et des éclairs, me voilà fraichement sortis de mon trou, et le soleil est au rendez-vous ! 


La j'étais partis à la chasse, ces cons s'enfuient, je cours après, logique...


Bon, la j'admirais les éclairs... Satané militaires !


J'ai toujours aimé cette conne de lampe, elle donne une de ces atmosphères...


Le passage que je déteste le plus... 

Spoiler Alert! 


Hou la vilaine bê-bête qui m'attend !

----------


## veilleur

Sa me donne envie d'y jouer...
C'est source le moteur ?

----------


## Froyok

Nan, un moteur maison, le X-Ray je crois.
En tout développé pour le jeu.
T'as jamais entendu parler de Stalker ?  ::o:

----------


## bixente

> Sa me donne envie d'y jouer...
> C'est source le moteur ?


Moteur de Stalker  :;): .

----------


## veilleur

> Nan, un moteur maison, le X-Ray je crois.
> En tout développé pour le jeu.
> T'as jamais entendu parler de Stalker ?


Erf.. Juste de nom. Tu va me tenter là....  ::):

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> J'ai toujours aimé cette conne de lampe, elle donne une de ces atmosphères...
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Hou la vilaine bê-bête qui m'attend !


Oui le petit *croui croui* tellement significatif.  :^_^: 

Mais alors la bestiole invisible ca...  ::mellow:: 

Et t'as pas fini d'en voir !

----------


## Froyok

Heeerf, tu spoiles !

----------


## Pelomar

S.T.A.L.K.E.R : Shadow of Chernobyl



Prypiat, un grand moment.



Vole petit boulon, vole !



Pas une tête de porte bonheur.



La nuit, tous les snorks sont gris.

----------


## Snowman

Morrowind :



Sympa la déco de la chambre  ::siffle::

----------


## Froyok

Bon, vla la bêbête, mais c'est bien parce que c'est vous hein !
(Notez amis auditeurs, pour ceux qui n'ont pas télévision, que cet animal radioactif et surement bien mutant est invisible lors d ela phase d'approche.)


Sur le moment j'avais pas tilté, mais la bêbête meurt en faisant des saltos arrière. Finalement stalker ça fait pas peur !  ::ninja:: 


Un gros plan :

----------


## Reguen

BGE, toujours aussi... Chatoyant  ::wub:: 



Et vu que mon PC, vieux, ne supporte plus grands jeux, reprendre UT2004 était une bonne idée. J'avais oublié qu'il était aussi fun.

----------


## Pelomar

> Bon, vla la bêbête, mais c'est bien parce que c'est vous hein !
> (Notez amis auditeurs, pour ceux qui n'ont pas télévision, que cet animal radioactif et surement bien mutant est invisible lors d ela phase d'approche.)
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/81c...48fade4f22.jpg
> 
> Sur le moment j'avais pas tilté, mais la bêbête meurt en faisant des saltos arrière. Finalement stalker ça fait pas peur ! 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/113...9088cb11f4.jpg
> 
> Un gros plan :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2fa...ed1a8a74c3.jpg


Avec AMK, les bloodsuckers deviennent affreusement dur a buter, celui la j'ai du me le faire a la grenade  ::sad::

----------


## Froyok

Je joue en facile la, afin de progresser assez vite, car je dois dire que le début est un peu lourd (Quand on l'a mangé une bonne dizaine de fois comme moi).

----------


## Pelomar

> Je joue en facile la, afin de progresser assez vite, car je dois dire que le début est un peu lourd (Quand on l'a mangé une bonne dizaine de fois comme moi).


Et tu joues pas avec des mods ?

----------


## veilleur

*Stargate Map creat by veilleur with the "Stargate the last stand" SDK.*

*Tiens, sa me rappel quelque chose...*


*Roo des anneaux de transport !!*


*Sa fait un peu Goa'uld tout ça...*

----------


## schnak

*Le nom du jeu bordel de merde ! ECRIVEZ LE PUTAIN DE NOM DU JEU DUQUEL LES SCREENS SONT TIRÉS §§§§*


C'est pète couille quoi....  ::(: 
Ah fallait que ça sorte désolé.

----------


## Jean Pale

Sont tirés. Mais c'est pas faux.

----------


## Froyok

> Et tu joues pas avec des mods ?


Bheu non, y'en as tellement que je m'y perd. J'en avais téléchargé pas mal, et au final je sais plus lesquels sont intéressant. Donc la je joue en "classic"

FIXED * Jeu : S.T.A.L.K.E.R : Shadow of Chernobyl

----------


## Frypolar

> *Le nom du jeu bordel de merde ! ECRIVEZ LE PUTAIN DE NOM DU JEU DUQUEL LES SCREENS SONT TIRÉS §§§§*
> 
> 
> C'est pète couille quoi.... 
> Ah fallait que ça sorte désolé.


 ::XD:: 

Le premier de Reguen c'est Beyond Good and Evil (BGE donc). Pour veilleur je crois que c'est le mode Stargate pour Source mais pas sûr.

----------


## veilleur

Edit : Stargate Map creat by veilleur with the "Stargate the last stand" SDK.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

CoD 4 :

Ca va faire mal :

----------


## Jean Pale

Très mal.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> *stargate map creat by veilleur with the "stargate the last stand" sdk.*
> 
> *tiens, sa me rappel quelque chose...*
> http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/9896/...5231556252.jpg
> 
> *roo des anneaux de transport !!*
> http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/8...5231556236.jpg
> 
> *sa fait un peu goa'uld tout ça...*
> http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/7...5232333509.jpg



*Mais que c'est moche!!!!*   ::P:

----------


## Ezechiel

> *Le nom du jeu bordel de merde ! ECRIVEZ LE PUTAIN DE NOM DU JEU DUQUEL LES SCREENS SONT TIRÉS §§§§*
> 
> 
> C'est pète couille quoi.... 
> Ah fallait que ça sorte désolé.


Je serais sensé sanctionner ce genre de trucs, mais il a tellement raison.  ::O:  Mais bon, histoire de péter les couilles quand même: schnak, ta signature prend trop de place. Faut réduire ça dude...

----------


## Hellzed

Quel jeu de merde, et pourtant je l'ai fini dans l'espérance de trouver un niveau génial digne de Io Interactive. Ben non. 
Kane&Lynch.

----------


## Thom'

> Quel jeu de merde, et pourtant je l'ai fini dans l'espérance de trouver un niveau génial digne de Io Interactive. Ben non. 
> Kane&Lynch.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/51c...506a3be740.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b55...d6c857da27.jpg




Spoiler Alert! 


Même pas la boite de nuit ?

----------


## silverragout

*GRAND VOLEUR D'AUTO QUATRE*

Mmmmmh, j'ai oublié les hélices.


Mmmmmh, je suis un peu retourné.


Niko il nyque ton James Bond.


Ooooah quel regard ténébreux, Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Ooooah quel regard ténébreux, Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.


C'est le cas de le dire, on voit que dalle dans ce noir  ::P:

----------


## Hellzed

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Même pas la boite de nuit ?


Pâle melting pot de Collateral et du niveau de la Nouvelle Orléans d'Hitman Blood Money.  ::(:

----------


## Jean Pale

Je l'ai pas trouvé si mauvais que ça Kane and Lynch. Loin d'être un hit, mais il s'est laissé finir sans trop de peine.

----------


## Olipro

J'y ai joué en haut niveau de difficulté, donc il ne s'est pas "laissé finir", j'y ai carrément joué et j'ai psychoté en tuant des gens  ::):

----------


## Jean Pale

Je ne parlais pas en terme de difficulté mais de plaisir de jeu.

----------


## Pelomar

> Bheu non, y'en as tellement que je m'y perd. J'en avais téléchargé pas mal, et au final je sais plus lesquels sont intéressant. Donc la je joue en "classic"
> 
> FIXED * Jeu : S.T.A.L.K.E.R : Shadow of Chernobyl


Tu sais pas ce que tu rates.

http://la-zone-a-pluton.blogspot.com/

----------


## Steack

C'est vraiment de la merde Kane&Lynch ?
Il est dispo à 3€ à la fnac, il vaut au moins ce prix là ^^

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Je sais pas trop , mais pour moi il restera le jeu qui a marqué le monde du test de JV du sceau de la corruption.
En tout cas , j'ai entendu que de moyens feedbacks.

----------


## veilleur

> *Mais que c'est moche!!!!*


Tu veux faire un concours ? XD

----------


## veilleur

*Would you like to know more ?*

_Le screen n'est pas de moi_

----------


## Steack

Le film est si bon, pourquoi  :Emo:

----------


## Yazoo

Et surtout, pourquoi avoir fait des suites au film  ::(:

----------


## Steroids

Verhoeven avait un projet de suite refusé pour cause trop cher cause du manque de succès du 1er ( absolument génial mais pas pour les américains, le second degré c'est pas facile vous comprenez, yavait quand même des uniformes nazi nom de dieu ! ) 

Donc finalement c'est des tacherons qui ont repris la "license" avec des bouzes cheapos  ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## Jean Pale

> C'est vraiment de la merde Kane&Lynch ?
> Il est dispo à 3€ à la fnac, il vaut au moins ce prix là ^^


Faut pas déconner, à 3e il vaut largement le coup.

----------


## Percolator42

> Faut pas déconner, à 3e il vaut largement le coup.


Si tu part de ce principe tout les jeux pas chère valent le coup.
La question est de savoir si il vaut le coup d'user 10/20 heures de sa vie en y jouant.

----------


## Hellzed

Euh c'est plutôt 5h dans le cas de K&L.  ::o:

----------


## Roukse

> Faut pas déconner, à 3e il vaut largement le coup.


C'est vrai, je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi. C'est un jeux moyen , c'est vrai aussi. Mais il est vraiment loin d'être la bouse que certains laissent entendre.




> Et surtout, pourquoi avoir fait des suites au film


Starship trooper 2 ok c'est la pire diarrhée imaginable.. Mais le 3 est tout simplement énorme, tout simplement. Et le coté satirique vaut largement le 1, les effet spéciaux sont clairement à chier par contre.

----------


## O.Boulon

Hé le Veilleur, fais des efforts sur l'orthographe et l'attitude, sinon tu vas aller veiller ailleurs si j'y suis...

----------


## Killy

> C'est vraiment de la merde Kane&Lynch ?
> Il est dispo à 3€ à la fnac, il vaut au moins ce prix là ^^


Ben écoute, à 10€ je me suis amusé. ALors à 3 j'imagine qu'on peut facielement s'éclater. Je me souviens que d'un seul niveau tout pourrave dans la jungle je crois et ptêtre un type militaire/moyen orient, je sais plus trop.

Et il est court oui, si t'as aimé Hitman ça peut le faire. C'est le même "principe" sans la subtilité en fait  ::o:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Jeu : S.T.A.L.K.E.R : Shadow of Chernobyl
> 
> Avec quelques anomalies et des éclairs, me voilà fraichement sortis de mon trou, et le soleil est au rendez-vous ! 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9f3...740b5676f5.jpg
> 
> La j'étais partis à la chasse, ces cons s'enfuient, je cours après, logique...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/372...9f59b63bb4.jpg
> 
> Bon, la j'admirais les éclairs... Satané militaires !
> ...


Je suis bien heureux de voir que je ne suis pas le seul à jouer à STALKER sur un moniteur en 4/3. Ça fait plaisir.



Paraît que le 4/3 çay la honte...

----------


## cenubi

> Paraît que le 4/3 çay la honte...


Je ne changerais mon 17" CRT pour rien au monde  ::):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Je ne changerais mon 17" CRT pour rien au monde


Ouay pas besoin de se faire chier avec l'anti-aliasing...  :tired:

----------


## Reguen

> *Would you like to know more ?*
> http://image.jeuxvideo.com/images/pc/s/t/starpc020.jpg
> _Le screen n'est pas de moi_


Quel jeu ? Quel mod ? Tu as récupéré le screen où ?  ::huh::

----------


## NitroG42

> Quel jeu ? Quel mod ? Tu as récupéré le screen où ?


http://www.gamekult.com/tout/jeux/fi...000064416.html

----------


## Reguen

Aaaaah oui, celui-là... Faudrait que je trouve un bon mod sur cet univers tiens. Doit bien y en avoir pour Source.

----------


## silverragout

> Aaaaah oui, celui-là... Faudrait que je trouve un bon mod sur cet univers tiens. Doit bien y en avoir pour Source.


Il en a bien qui se base sur la fameuse scène du film avec les combine vs antlions.
Je ne me rappelle plus du nom du mod mais c'est ptet un truc du genre "Antlions troopers"

Editeuh : Yé, http://antlions.hl2world.com/index.php
Par contre j'ai pas vérifié si le téléchargement fonctionnait encore.

----------


## Graine

Je crois que j'ai glissé chef...
(Everquest 2)

----------


## silverragout

*FORTERESSE D'EQUIPE DEUX

*Preuve que TF2 devient un mmo comme WOW :
Le buff du lance-roquettes lvl 152 du soldier pour le minigun lvl 87 du heavy


Belle vue.  :tired:

----------


## Thom'

Un peu de *Empire : Total War*

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Il en a bien qui se base sur la fameuse scène du film avec les combine vs antlions.
> Je ne me rappelle plus du nom du mod mais c'est ptet un truc du genre "Antlions troopers"
> 
> Editeuh : Yé, http://antlions.hl2world.com/index.php
> Par contre j'ai pas vérifié si le téléchargement fonctionnait encore.


Dommage que le niveau soit trop court. Il y avait vraiment un putain de potentiel.

----------


## Reguen

> Dommage que le niveau soit trop court. Il y avait vraiment un putain de potentiel.


Même avis, il est téléchargeable ici d'ailleurs. Enfin j'ai pas tenu jusqu'au bout, très vite submergé :noob: mais bon, c'est super étriqué  ::(:

----------


## silverragout

> Dommage que le niveau soit trop court. Il y avait vraiment un putain de potentiel.


Boah, si l'envie me prend de ressortir le SDK je peux m'amuser à faire une grosse map de la même scène et en plus long avec les effets top next-jayne de l'orange box.

----------


## Reguen

Chiche :D

Bon pour rester dans le sujet sinon, quelques screens bêtes.

Je kiffe l'arrêt sur le vainqueur en fin de match dans UT2004. Ca peut être très drôle :


Ou d'un mauvais goût certain :


Sinon Antlion Troopers quand ça reste "calme" :

----------


## silverragout

Fini.  ::P: 



Enfin voilà, si Arma 2 me bouffe pas trop de temps il aura ptet une alpha ou beta fin Juillet.

----------


## Logan

Hooo le zoli petit coin de nature pour faire un pique-nique




En plus çà tombe bien, j'ai pensé aux couteaux  :;): 


_
Jeu : Prototype_

----------


## Anonyme1023

> *FORTERESSE D'EQUIPE DEUX
> *


On a déjà demandé une fois mais j'ai pas vu de réponse, mais, tu joue avec la version québécoise ?

----------


## silverragout

> On a déjà demandé une fois mais j'ai pas vu de réponse, mais, tu joue avec la version québécoise ?


Pourquoi ? Dans la version québécoise, même le titre est traduit ?

----------


## Anonyme1023

Bah de ce que j'ai compris au Québec il y a une loi qui interdit les noms non-francisé, donc tout les films et jeux-vidéos sont avec un titre traduit.

En france, c'est toujours Team Fortress, et tu met "Forteresse d'équipe deux" ça fais bizarre mais bon ^^ c'était pas méchant

----------


## silverragout

Nom d'un caribou  ::lol:: 

Non en fait je met des titres en frenchy dès qu'il en a un qui râle pour avoir les titres des jeux, sais pas je trouve ça rigolo.  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Boah, si l'envie me prend de ressortir le SDK je peux m'amuser à faire une grosse map de la même scène et en plus long avec les effets top next-jayne de l'orange box.


En fait, ce qui manque, c'est les objectifs. Là, on se contente de survivre à une invasion d'Antlion dans une base toute pourri en plus.

Si on avait droit à des objectifs variés bien plus sympa même si finalement reste classique dans le genre FPS. Se serait nettement plus trippant.

----------


## Silver

> Bah de ce que j'ai compris au Québec il y a une loi qui interdit les noms non-francisé, donc tout les films et jeux-vidéos sont avec un titre traduit.


Non le titre des jeux n'est pas traduit et heureusement.  ::): 

La dernière loi qui est passée et qui a été reportée par GMB interdit la vente du jeu en anglais si la version française existe, ou du moins qu'elle doit être dans les deux langues, mais elle ne touche pas les titres.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Un peu de *Empire : Total War*
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f28...01eec961d2.jpg


J'en vois un qui discute, là.

----------


## Hellzed

Sponso Ambi Pur sur une Corvette  ::(:  _GTR2_

Le chauve à col roul... Hum... Au code barre arrive !!!

----------


## day08/epidemic

HL2 Ep2


Bon appétit bien sur...

----------


## Pigno

Le roi du déguisement, c'est bien lui  :Cigare:

----------


## M0mo

Hitman blood money->my favourite game^^

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Hitman blood money->my favourite game^^


Pas loin d'etre un +1
Qu'est ce qu'ils attendent pour en sortir un autre ?

----------


## veilleur

> Quel jeu ? Quel mod ? Tu as récupéré le screen où ?


Le jeu c'est Starship trooper ^^



---------- Post ajouté à 09h23 ----------




> Pas loin d'etre un +1
> Qu'est ce qu'ils attendent pour en sortir un autre ?


J'attends toujours...

Vivement une suite (rumeur qu'ils en font une...) car la série Hitman ma vachement plus (sauf le 1er ou j'y est trop tard. Donc dégouté par les graphismes...)

----------


## silverragout

*LA CRYSE*

Moonwalk version 2.0


La grenouille n'a (visiblement) rien à foutre de l'invasion alien en cours.


Flight simulator 2020

----------


## theo_le_zombie

D'ou tu peux controler des avions dans "La Crise" ? Oo

----------


## Olipro

*Morrowind*, le jeu ou tu fais jamais un mètre sans rencontrer un monstre.
Ou
*Morrowind*, le jeu du petit poucet
Ce jeu il s'agit de le jeu *Morrowind*.

(ai-je nommé le jeu ? Ah mince, c'est *Morrowind*)

----------


## Silver

Moment nostalgie.

Le titre du jeu se cache dans cette image, sauras-tu le retrouver ?


Des graphismes nextgen pour une résolution maximum de 640x480 !


Des rencontres improbables avec Robin des Bois noir.


La suite plus tard.  ::):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> *Morrowind*, le jeu ou tu fais jamais un mètre sans rencontrer un monstre.
> Ou
> *Morrowind*, le jeu du petit poucet
> Ce jeu il s'agit de le jeu *Morrowind*.
> http://uppix.net/5/e/c/65004a7f7b7a7...fa9be14att.jpg
> (ai-je nommé le jeu ? Ah mince, c'est *Morrowind*)


Ah, je vois que Môssieu cherche à être drôle.  :tired:

----------


## silverragout

> D'ou tu peux controler des avions dans "La Crise" ? Oo


Dans la campagne solo il parait.  ::rolleyes:: 
Et c'est pas des avions, ce sont des ADAV léger de transport de troupes.  ::(: 




> *Morrowind*, le jeu ou tu fais jamais un mètre sans rencontrer un monstre.
> Ou
> *Morrowind*, le jeu du petit poucet
> Ce jeu il s'agit de le jeu *Morrowind*.
> http://uppix.net/5/e/c/65004a7f7b7a7...fa9be14att.jpg
> (ai-je nommé le jeu ? Ah mince, c'est *Morrowind*)


C'est beau, mais ton titre est incomplet , c'est The Elder scrolls III : Morrowind.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Dans la campagne solo il parait. 
> Et c'est pas des avions, ce sont des ADAV léger de transport de troupes.


Ha oui c'est vrai , vers la fin.

----------


## Nielle

J'avais joué a silver, j'ai adoré mine de rien. Mais jamais pu le refaire fonctionner au changement de mon vieux pécé

----------


## schnak

> J'avais joué a silver, j'ai adoré mine de rien. Mais jamais pu le refaire fonctionner au changement de mon vieux pécé


Je l'avais offert à un ami qui bah euh... Ne l'a pas apprécié à sa juste valeur. Pour preuve, 2 ans plus tard, il me l'a offert !  ::P:

----------


## Zouuu

> Moment nostalgie.
> 
> Le titre du jeu se cache dans cette image, sauras-tu le retrouver ?
> http://i601.photobucket.com/albums/t...9-08-43-57.jpg
> 
> Des graphismes nextgen pour une résolution maximum de 640x480 !
> http://i601.photobucket.com/albums/t...9-10-49-35.jpg
> 
> Des rencontres improbables avec Robin des Bois noir.
> ...


 ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub:: 

J'ai terminé ce jeu 100x !!! Le seul jeu dont j'ai gardé la boité ! Quand tu lances le jeu, y a la voix grave qui fait : SSSIIILLLLVVVEEEEEERRR !

La bande son est magique, etc .... Bref j'ai gardé le jeu, si tu pouvais m'expliquer comment tu as fait pour y jouer (à moins de réinstaller windows 98....) car j'ai jamais réussi sous XP (Comme PoD, jeu de voiture d'ubisoft)

----------


## schnak

> Bref j'ai gardé le jeu, si tu pouvais m'expliquer comment tu as fait pour y jouer (à moins de réinstaller windows 98....) car j'ai jamais réussi sous XP (Comme PoD, jeu de voiture d'ubisoft)


En cherchant je suis tombé dessus, attention je préviens, c'est un post du forum de jeuxvideo.com (a prendre avec des MEGA pincettes) : 




> Mode d´emploi Silver sous XP: 
> 1. Télécharger ce pack: 
> http://rapidshare.com/fil[...]_SaveGames.rar.html 
> Il comprend le ´silver.exe´ pour XP et toutes les saves. 
> 2. Remplacer le ´silver.exe´ par celui du pack. ´silver.exe´ se trouve dans le répertoire d´installation du jeu. 
> 3. Jouer! 
> 
> Bien que le pack soit nommé silver_gf2v2, cela ne veut pas dire que ça ne marche pas avec d´autres cartes graphiques. Bien au contraire! Par contre je ne sais pas si suivant la version du jeu l´exe fonctionne ou pas. En tout cas, pour moi ça marche. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Jean Pale

(silver) Il me semblait plus beau que ça sur ma dreamcast chiwie  :Emo:

----------


## Silver

> Bref j'ai gardé le jeu, si tu pouvais m'expliquer comment tu as fait pour y jouer (à moins de réinstaller windows 98....) car j'ai jamais réussi sous XP (Comme PoD, jeu de voiture d'ubisoft)


Je n'ai jamais réussi à le faire fonctionner avec le CD, par contre hier j'ai eu la nostalgie du jeu et la version abandonnée (ohé ohé capitaine...) m'a bien aidé. Cela dit je ne vous montre pas le chemin pour la trouver.  ::P: 

Par contre je mettrai d'autres screens plus tard, quand ça deviendra plus intéressant. Parce que jusqu'au premier boss c'est assez facile quand même, mais là je viens de récupérer l'archère donc ça promet.  ::):

----------


## M0mo

Oula silver,j'étais en 6ème quand j'y jouais avec un pote,ça doit faire 9 ans now.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Overlord 2 :











Les romains... Avant :

----------


## Say hello

Silver.. ça me dit quelque chose..
C'était pas sur Dreamcast aussi?

----------


## silverragout

> Overlord 2 :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/12d...c03c6c8cda.jpg


10 contre 1 que Metaldestroyer a le jeu.

----------


## Jean Pale

> Silver.. ça me dit quelque chose..
> C'était pas sur Dreamcast aussi?





> (silver) Il me semblait plus beau que ça sur ma dreamcast chiwie


 :B):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> 10 contre 1 que Metaldestroyer a le jeu.


Perdu. J'ai pas touché au premier. Je ne toucherai pas au 2e.

----------


## Hellzed

Début de Call of Juarez II, vraiment sympa

----------


## Pelomar

S.T.A.L.K.E.R : Shadow of CherRAARRGGHHH

----------


## timonier

C'est déjà sortie Call of Juarez 2 ? C'est comment ??

----------


## Hellzed

C'est bien.
 Très linéaire et scrypté, mais il y a plus les phases bidons avec Billy , du coup c'est du bon bourrinage dans de jolis décors. Les persos (oui vous avez le choix entre deux persos à chaque mission) sont en plus très charismatiques - ce sont les débuts du Reverand Ray, rien que ça -  et les dialogues bien natures et grossiers comme j'aime. J'en suis rendu à 2h30 d'aventure et pour l'instant j'adhère, phases d'action nerveuses avec système de couvert pour une fois bien foutu, un peu d'escalade, des amours à sauver des vilains bandits, de la cruauté, tout ce qui fait un bon western.

----------


## Froyok

> Je suis bien heureux de voir que je ne suis pas le seul à jouer à STALKER sur un moniteur en 4/3. Ça fait plaisir.
> 
> 
> 
> Paraît que le 4/3 çay la honte...


Ouais mais moi j'ai deux écrans 4/3 !  :B):

----------


## Sheldor

Call Of Juarez II semble bien à même de pouvoir solliciter mes tiroirs-caisses.

En considération des images bien entendu.

----------


## Zaraf

> Call of Juarez 2



J'ai fini le 1 il y a pas longtemps et j'ai modérément apprécié (manquait un peu d'originalité dans les niveaux, de scènes marquantes), et de ce que j'ai vu de ce deuxième opus ils ont l'air de s'être améliorés sur ce point.

Par contre j'avais bien aimé les combats, bien corsés et sans système de régéneration à la con... C'est toujours le cas ?

----------


## gripoil

*Outrun 2006 - Coast to coast*

    

Bon bah c'est bien de la merde. Ca fait quelques semaines qu'on trip avec des potes sur les jeux arcade. Bah putain c'est vraiment inutile sur PC. J'vais tenter avec un volant chez un pote, mais j'crois que c'est le feedback qui fait tout le jeu. Bon a voir pour notre projet de PC multi systeme arcade  ::ninja::

----------


## Babz

Max Payne 2 ... Le revival :

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Ouais mais moi j'ai deux écrans 4/3 !


Copain  ::lol:: 




> J'ai fini le 1 il y a pas longtemps et j'ai modérément apprécié (manquait un peu d'originalité dans les niveaux, de scènes marquantes), et de ce que j'ai vu de ce deuxième opus ils ont l'air de s'être améliorés sur ce point.


Ce qu'il manquait c'est de l'Ennio Moricone et des plans de caméra en gros sur les yeux et les fronts suintants.  ::ninja:: 

-->[]

----------


## Olipro

Ne sors pas, tu as absolument raison.
Des musiques comme Extasy of gold ou the Trio aurait parfaitement collé.
Et des personnages encore plus moches, puants, avec des goutes de sueur et une barbe de 4 jours.

----------


## Froyok

> Copain


De mieux en mieux : un cathodique qui fait environ 10 kilos pouvant monter à 100hz de rafraichissement, et surtout qui fait le poids de 80 parpaing quand tu le portes ou qu'il me tombe sur le pied...
A côté c'est un lcd 17" de récup.
J'ai jamais payé d'écrans  ::ninja::  ... Toujours de la récup...

Merde c'est le topic des screenshot, vais essayer de sortir un tof...

----------


## Jean Pale

Bisounours party :

----------


## Nielle

Gné?!  ::huh::

----------


## Anonyme871

Heu... C'est complétement HS là.....

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Vu le HS bien gras, tout est parti former un topic Call Of Juarez 2.

----------


## silverragout

*Arma 2*

Scroutch le soldat.


Oh mais c'est que c'est un malin lui.


Alors on fait moins le fière maintenant, HEIN ?

----------


## Thom'

*Call Of Juarez : Bound In Blood*







Ça en jette quand même  :Cigare:

----------


## Froyok

J'avoue c'est très jolie...

----------


## Olipro

Anno 1404
Ou le jeu allemand dans toute sa splendeur

----------


## veilleur

Sa me fait penser à The Settler 6 cette image... XD

----------


## Olipro

C'est assez dommage que les cinémtiques d'anno 1404 soient à des années lumières de la qualité de celle d'anno 1701 (me gonflez pas si c'est en allemand, vous êtres les premiers à vous foutre de la gueule de ceux qui comprennent rien à l'anglais, c'est comme ça, voila, na !  ::P:  ). Mais bon, tout le reste de jeu lui est largement supérieur.

----------


## Setzer

Bah moi je lui trouve un cachet assez originale et qui change des cinématiques tape à l'oeil pour le coup.

----------


## terciperix

Les cinématiques c'est pas important du moment que le jeu est sympa :;):

----------


## WoweeZowee

C'est pas un screenshot mais un artwork, je veux juste partager ce moment de bonheur triste et beau. Vous l'aurez reconnu :

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> http://uppix.net/b/5/0/3c99a8eaa23e8...1c281b6ftt.jpg


C'est quoi le rapport entre l'image et le texte ?  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

> C'est pas un screen mais un artwork, je veux juste partager ce moment de bonheur triste et beau. Vous l'aurez reconnu :http://www.stalkerfrance.com/wp-cont.../zaton_art.jpg


J'ai reconnu la police, mais c'est quoi ? Un mod pour stalker ?  ::o:

----------


## Dark Fread

Plutôt un artwork du prochain Call of Pripyat. C'est la map qu'on voit dans la plupart des videos de CoP, je crois.

----------


## Narnn

Je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été posté m'enfin ...

Voila un des easters eggs Xmen: Origins

----------


## Lt Anderson

> *Call Of Juarez : Bound In Blood*
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/360...e844790367.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7ef...2899893c54.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/dca...016a6a514d.jpg
> 
> Ça en jette quand même


J'apprécie aussi le fait qu'il n'y ait pas que des Colt mais aussi des Smith & Wesson.
Paske les Colt çay de la mayrde et les S&W c'est le top (surtout le modèle Schofield).

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Bof ça tue pareil hein.

----------


## Olipro

> C'est quoi le rapport entre l'image et le texte ?


Ils se sont tapé un petit délire. En gros il s'agit de la charmante Marie De Machin qui dirige des croisés, à l'appel de Dieu.

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Plutôt un artwork du prochain Call of Pripyat. C'est la map qu'on voit dans la plupart des videos de CoP, je crois.


C'est exactement ça , la map représente Zaton, une zone près de prypiat. Les fanarts et artworks de Stalker sont particulièrement réussis ! Le site http://www.stalker-epos.ogl.ru/news.html héberge des fanarts magnifiques. A visiter !

----------


## Dark Fread

Ah c'est un fanart ? Balèze  ::O:

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Ah c'est un fanart ? Balèze


Non ,je crois que c'est un artwork (désolé de te decevoir)...mais certains fanarts sont tout aussi impressionnants !
Jette un coup de zyeux ! C'est souvent très juste et de bon goût (tout est relatif, bien sûr)
Désolé pour le lien en russe. 

www.stalkerfrance.com héberge cet artwork aussi.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Ils se sont tapé un petit délire. En gros il s'agit de la charmante Marie De Machin qui dirige des croisés, à l'appel de Dieu.


Dans le monde d'Azeroth?   :tired:

----------


## Olipro

> Dans le monde d'Azeroth?


Azr ... Hein !? C'est quoi ça ?
C'est anno 1404 le jeu, ça se passe en méditerranée durant des croisades fictives.
On est accompagné de personnages complètement farfelus, uniquement dans la campagne qui est tout aussi farfelue (et dénuée d'intérêt si ce n'est un apprentissage), mais graphiquement, le jeu est plutôt crédible. Heureusement qu'on ne voit ces personnages que durant les cinématiques et des des vidéos d'ailleurs.

----------


## Micerider

Il y a rien à dire, SF IV ça a quand-même bien de la gueule sur PC aussi  ::wub::  :

----------


## Setzer

> Il y a rien à dire, SF IV ça a quand-même bien de la gueule sur PC aussi  :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1a5...0-4c6986423957
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3ca...5-4cea9921aa03
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/160...d-d0c75b34b09a
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d87...7-e058824ef236



Ouais par contre vire l'AA et tu auras un rendement bien meilleur au niveau des fps (j'ai la même config que toi) parce que 40 c'est limite pour SF...

----------


## Micerider

> Ouais par contre vire l'AA et tu auras un rendement bien meilleur au niveau des fps (j'ai la même config que toi) parce que 40 c'est limite pour SF...


La moyenne c'est 51 et c'est 99.9% au-dessus des 50 lors des phases de gameplay, bref, tout ce qui compte  :;): 

Mais bon, l'AAX4, c'est pour les screenshots. En jeu, je sais qu'au bout d'un moment, j'y fait à peine attention, donc un X2 suffit, voire rien du tout.  :^_^:

----------


## Olipro

Ce plan est ... Magnifique  ::'(: 

Ne pas s'y méprendre, on est TRES haut. La distance de vue est de 3,2 kilometres ici.

(ce jeu il s'agit de le Arma second)

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Il y a rien à dire, SF IV ça a quand-même bien de la gueule sur PC aussi  :
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/160...d-d0c75b34b09a


HAAAAAAAAN , réduction mamère !  ::(: 




> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d87b9f0f-99b1-4c18-89d7-
> e058824ef236


HAAAAAAAAN , jambes de bucherons !  ::(: 

Ya pas a chier , certains trucs étaient quand meme mieux avant  :Bave:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Y'aura des mod bien assez tôt.  :Bave:

----------


## schnak

> HAAAAAAAAN , réduction mamère ! 
> 
> 
> HAAAAAAAAN , jambes de bucherons ! 
> 
> Ya pas a chier , certains trucs étaient quand meme mieux avant


Sans faire le lourd mais : 

1. Chun Li a toujours eu des jambes de bucherons

2. Pour une fois qu'on a pas des nana à gros seins (et encore, là je les trouve de taille honorable quand même faut pas déconner  :tired: )

Sinon, y'abon !  :Bave: 
Pourquoi j'ai pas de pc récent qui troue le cul de mamie ?  :Emo:

----------


## Pluton

Parce que Mamie ne le tolèrerait pas ?

----------


## Say hello

> Il y a rien à dire, SF IV ça a quand-même bien de la gueule sur PC aussi  :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1a5...0-4c6986423957
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3ca...5-4cea9921aa03
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/160...d-d0c75b34b09a
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d87...7-e058824ef236





> Ouais par contre vire l'AA et tu auras un rendement bien meilleur au niveau des fps (j'ai la même config que toi) parce que 40 c'est limite pour SF...





> La moyenne c'est 51 et c'est 99.9% au-dessus des 50 lors des phases de gameplay, bref, tout ce qui compte 
> 
> Mais bon, l'AAX4, c'est pour les screenshots. En jeu, je sais qu'au bout d'un moment, j'y fait à peine attention, donc un X2 suffit, voire rien du tout.



Ouai enfin j'attend un peu plus que le bench... J'attends ma boite!  ::(: 

Et SF4, la vitesse 100% du jeu c'est 60fps, donc ouai, si tu corrige pas ça rappelle moi je pas jouer en multi contre toi pour que je garde un fps correct.  ::P:

----------


## Jean Pale

> Ce plan est ... Magnifique 
> http://uppix.net/b/b/e/7bdfb4e74eb77...be62b40dtt.jpg
> Ne pas s'y méprendre, on est TRES haut. La distance de vue est de 3,2 kilometres ici.
> 
> (ce jeu il s'agit de le Arma second)


En multi elle est de 1600 mètres, sauf si l'admin serveur où le créateur de la mission propose un réglage client depuis le menu d'actions.

----------


## Olipro

> En multi elle est de 1600 mètres, sauf si l'admin serveur où le créateur de la mission propose un réglage client depuis le menu d'actions.


Bah là en l'occurrence elle était modifiable coté client, car 10 minutes après j'ai du vérifier car je voyais des éléments que Misa et les autres ne voyaient pas.

Mais j'ai un doute quand même maintenant. Elle est peut etre effectivement de 1600 metres, et c'est le niveau de detail des objets qui devait jouer. (ce niveau de detail influe sur la distance également)

----------


## Jean Pale

Etrange, car je connais ce coin, et ayant 2400m de distance de vue je vois plus loin que ça  ::P: 

Je mettrais ma main à couper que tu es bien à 1600m sur ce screen.

Edit : Oh le vilain edit de ta part  ::ninja::

----------


## Micerider

> Ouai enfin j'attend un peu plus que le bench... J'attends ma boite! 
> 
> Et SF4, la vitesse 100% du jeu c'est 60fps, donc ouai, si tu corrige pas ça rappelle moi je pas jouer en multi contre toi pour que je garde un fps correct.


Heu, c'est pas un jeu 2D hein, les process d'animations ne sont pas déterminés par les FPS. Ou alors ça veut dire que le jeu "forcerai" un Sync des deux joueurs en multi pour éviter d'en avantager un plutôt que l'autre? Pas que je sâche.

De toute façon, j'ai déjà mentionné plus haut que le AAX4 c'était pour les screens (surtout pour le bench, pour lequel je n'ai vraiment que peut d'intérêt à maximiser les FPS, si ce n'est pour tester "une fois"), je joue quasiment jamais avec antialiasing (ou alors X2, sur les jeux où l'aliasing est vraiment trop prononcé). :;):

----------


## Olipro

> Etrange, car je connais ce coin, et ayant 2400m de distance de vue je vois plus loin que ça 
> 
> Je mettrais ma main à couper que tu es bien à 1600m sur ce screen.
> 
> Edit : Oh le vilain edit de ta part


Je suis tellement fourbe.  ::P: 

"Gentleman."

----------


## silverragout

ASSAULT ARMé DEUX

Un atterrissage réussis et beaucoup plus épique que call of duty.  ::rolleyes:: 


Le taxi de monsieur est arrivé.


Purée j'adore les hélicos, j'aurais du devenir pilote quand je le pouvais. Je suis un piloté né bourdayl.  :Emo:

----------


## ikarad

> C'est bien.
>  Très linéaire et scrypté, mais il y a plus les phases bidons avec Billy , du coup c'est du bon bourrinage dans de jolis décors. Les persos (oui vous avez le choix entre deux persos à chaque mission) sont en plus très charismatiques - ce sont les débuts du Reverand Ray, rien que ça -  et les dialogues bien natures et grossiers comme j'aime. J'en suis rendu à 2h30 d'aventure et pour l'instant j'adhère, phases d'action nerveuses avec système de couvert pour une fois bien foutu, un peu d'escalade, des amours à sauver des vilains bandits, de la cruauté, tout ce qui fait un bon western.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f66...5-d485680f9212
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9ea...d-822d4bbc0dba
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8a1...e-02367a0fc81e


Graphiquement, c'est une régression (dévelloppement multiplateforme pourrait limiter cela) par rapport à la version dx10 du 1 ou au contraire?
Exploite-il dx 10?

----------


## Boolay

> HAAAAAAAAN , réduction mamère !


Qu'est-ce qu'elle t'a fait ta pôv maman ?  :Emo:

----------


## Hellzed

> Graphiquement, c'est une régression (dévelloppement multiplateforme pourrait limiter cela) par rapport à la version dx10 du 1 ou au contraire?
> Exploite-il dx 10?


DirectX 10 c'est de la connerie.
Sinon oui il est bien plus beau que le premier.

----------


## Yazoo

> DirectX 10 c'est de la connerie.


Certainement ouai.
J'ai joué a assassin's creed tout le long en dx10 et un jour je me suis planté de raccourci et j'ai lancé l'exe en dx9.
Je me suis dit "Tien je vais tester pour voir la différence"
...
...
J'ai vomi.

----------


## skyblazer

> Certainement ouai.
> J'ai joué a assassin's creed tout le long en dx10 et un jour je me suis planté de raccourci et j'ai lancé l'exe en dx9.
> Je me suis dit "Tien je vais tester pour voir la différence"
> ...
> ...
> J'ai vomi.


Bah alors les devs sont des merdes hein, parce que Crysis tournant sur XP, donc DX9, c'est quand même super beau. Même en bidouillant pour avoir le mode very high "réservé Vista", on ne voit pas de différence il me semble.

Ou alors t'as des mauvais yeux  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Steack

> Certainement ouai.
> J'ai joué a assassin's creed tout le long en dx10 et un jour je me suis planté de raccourci et j'ai lancé l'exe en dx9.
> Je me suis dit "Tien je vais tester pour voir la différence"
> ...
> ...
> J'ai vomi.


Pourquoi ? Parceque c'est plus moche ou parceque tu as pris conscience de ta conneries  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Graphiquement, c'est une régression (dévelloppement multiplateforme pourrait limiter cela) par rapport à la version dx10 du 1 ou au contraire?
> Exploite-il dx 10?



Direct X 10 est une régression de DX 9...  ::ninja::

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Azr ... Hein !? C'est quoi ça ?
> C'est anno 1404 le jeu, ça se passe en méditerranée durant des croisades fictives.


Euh, où est-ce que tu as vu que ça se passe en Méditerranée ? C'est dit à aucun moment dans le jeu (sauf que ça se passe dans l'Empire, ce qui situerait plutôt la zone en mer du Nord / Baltique)... D'autant que les bateaux sont des cogues, pas des galères :/

----------


## Say hello

> Heu, c'est pas un jeu 2D hein, les process d'animations ne sont pas déterminés par les FPS. Ou alors ça veut dire que le jeu "forcerai" un Sync des deux joueurs en multi pour éviter d'en avantager un plutôt que l'autre? Pas que je sâche.


ça a déjà étais débattu dans le topic SF4 pc.
En gros, oui même si c'est bien un jeu 3D, la vitesse du jeu est callé sur la vitesse d'affichage, et pour avoir testé le bench à 120fps..  :Gerbe: 

Alors pourquoi ça, on sait pas.
Une feature volontaire?
Un défaut du portage depuis les console qui sont bloqué niveau fps et on un moteur volontairement Sync?

Parce que aucune raison de forcer le jeu à tourner à la vitesse du joueur avec le moins de fps en multi, et pourtant ça marche comme ça.
Sachant que visuellement, entre 40 et 60fps c'est fluide.

----------


## day08/epidemic

> ça a déjà étais débattu dans le topic SF4 pc.
> En gros, oui même si c'est bien un jeu 3D, la vitesse du jeu est callé sur la vitesse d'affichage, et pour avoir testé le bench à 120fps.. 
> 
> Alors pourquoi ça, on sait pas.
> Une feature volontaire?
> Un défaut du portage depuis les console qui sont bloqué niveau fps et on un moteur volontairement Sync?
> 
> Parce que aucune raison de forcer le jeu à tourner à la vitesse du joueur avec le moins de fps en multi, et pourtant ça marche comme ça.
> Sachant que visuellement, entre 40 et 60fps c'est fluide.


Effectivement le jeu tourne en accéléré chez moi (average 100fps)

----------


## Say hello

Donc voila les parametre du jeu c'est imposer le 60Hz et le vsync avec fps fixe.

Edit:



> Bah alors les devs sont des merdes hein, parce que Crysis tournant sur XP, donc DX9, c'est quand même super beau. Même en bidouillant pour avoir le mode very high "réservé Vista", on ne voit pas de différence il me semble.
> 
> Ou alors t'as des mauvais yeux


Y'avait juste une différence, c'était les lumière volumétrique qui étaient bridée pour le high, et débridée sur le very high. (j'insiste sur la notion de bridage, vu que sous Xp je jouais en very high grace à la dite manip)

----------


## Thom'

*Call Of Juarez 2

*

Les frères Mac Call, c'est la classe  :B):

----------


## gripoil

> *Call Of Juarez 2
> 
> *http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ee7...d14ed7a441.jpg
> 
> Les frères Mac Call, c'est la classe


C'est pas Mc Coy ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Personatus

> Il y a rien à dire, SF IV ça a quand-même bien de la gueule sur PC aussi  :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1a5...0-4c6986423957


T'as pas un petit problème de drivers ou autre ?

Par ce que sur un E4600 à 2,8 Ghz, et une Hd4850, j'ai presque 50% de fps en plus que toi... En AA8x et An16x

----------


## Say hello

Ton SF4 tourne trop vite de 10 à 20 fps  ::P:

----------


## NitroG42

> T'as pas un petit problème de drivers ou autre ?
> 
> Par ce que sur un E4600 à 2,8 Ghz, et une Hd4850, j'ai presque 50% de fps en plus que toi... En AA8x et An16x
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/622...8b3029d441.jpg


C'est la carte graphique.

----------


## M.Rick75

Anno 1404, première découverte de la série après moults articles élogieux dans CPC.

Un peu de toshopage:


Et sans botox:

----------


## Setzer

> C'est la carte graphique.


Ouais parce que j'ai la même config que Micerider et on a des résultats comparables.

Par contre je pensais pas qu'il y avait une telle différence entre la 8800GT et la 4850..

----------


## ikarad

> DirectX 10 c'est de la connerie.
> Sinon oui il est bien plus beau que le premier.


Ah les clichés à 2 balles. Je savais pas que de telles stupidités existaient encore.

Teste le 1er en dx10 et la même version en dx9. TU comprendras les propos inutiles que tu viens de dire car la version dx10 est bien plus belle que la version dx9. Pour certains jeux oui la version dx10 n'apporte rien. Pour d'autres ce n'est pas le cas mais encore faudrait-il avoir un certain esprit critique et curieux et pas se contenter de suivre la troupe de mouton.

Et quand tu dis que le 2 est plus beau que le 1, je parie que tu te base sur la version dx9.

Si quelqu'un a le 2 et peut comparer avec la version dx10 du 1 si i la le 1, merci.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ah les clichés à 2 balles. Je savais pas que de telles stupidités existaient encore.
> 
> Teste le 1er en dx10 et la même version en dx9. TU comprendras les propos inutiles que tu viens de dire car la version dx10 est bien plus belle que la version dx9. Pour certains jeux oui la version dx10 n'apporte rien. Pour d'autres ce n'est pas le cas mais encore faudrait-il avoir un certain esprit critique et curieux et pas se contenter de suivre la troupe de mouton.
> 
> Et quand tu dis que le 2 est plus beau que le 1, je parie que tu te base sur la version dx9.
> 
> Si quelqu'un a le 2 et peut comparer avec la version dx10 du 1 si i la le 1, merci.


Plus simple avec STALKER SoC :
- avec dx9, AA inactif,
- avec dx10, AA actif (très faible perte de FPS avec un 4X).


_Pour STALKER CS c'est une autre histoire (merci NVidia)._

----------


## Froyok

Bon, mes test et bidouille sous Morrowind, c'est pas encore gagné  :tired:  :

----------


## Hellzed

> Ah les clichés à 2 balles. Je savais pas que de telles stupidités existaient encore.
> 
> Teste le 1er en dx10 et la même version en dx9. TU comprendras les propos inutiles que tu viens de dire car la version dx10 est bien plus belle que la version dx9. Pour certains jeux oui la version dx10 n'apporte rien. Pour d'autres ce n'est pas le cas mais encore faudrait-il avoir un certain esprit critique et curieux et pas se contenter de suivre la troupe de mouton.
> 
> Et quand tu dis que le 2 est plus beau que le 1, je parie que tu te base sur la version dx9.
> 
> Si quelqu'un a le 2 et peut comparer avec la version dx10 du 1 si i la le 1, merci.


A part rendre le jeu immensément plus gourmand à l'époque et avec quelques textures plus fines et lumières plus "diffusantes" ce mode comme dans Company of Heroes n'avait guère d'intérêt. Sauf pour celui qui acceptait de jouer à 15 FPS sur sa 7800GTX.

Et puis un jeu qui a 3ans avec ou sans DirectX 10 sera évidemment moins beau graphiquement parlant qu'un jeu qui a deux jours...

----------


## Hellzed



----------


## Ezechiel

J'ai tapé large et distribué des points à droite à gauche.

Vous avez parfaitement le droit d'exprimer vos avis sur DX9 et 10, mais cordialement et courtoisement, sans être grossier, trollesque ou agressif. Et en plus ça a pas grand chose à foutre là si c'est un débat de fond que vous voulez.

On se calme et on continue à poster des jolies screenshots s'il vous plait.
Cordialement, bisoux tout ça.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Holy shit !

----------


## Micerider

> Ouais parce que j'ai la même config que Micerider et on a des résultats comparables.
> 
> Par contre je pensais pas qu'il y avait une telle différence entre la 8800GT et la 4850..


La 4850 a en moyenne des perfs 10 à 15 % supérieures à la 8800 GT.

Mais comme beaucoup de jeux portés directement des consoles, SF IV tourne mieux sur Ati, parceque l'architecture de la puce graphique de la 360 (pour laquelle les jeux sont optimisés à la base )est très proche de la génération actuelle d'Ati.

----------


## Silver

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/865...312c39fc91.jpg


C'est quel jeu ?

----------


## Micerider

> C'est quel jeu ?


Company of Heroes?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> C'est quel jeu ?


Company of Heroes, désolé de pas l'avoir mis.

----------


## Olipro

Un partie de garry's mod avec nonok et Froggy

On l'a baptisée l'église roumaine.





(ce jeu il s'agit de le jeu garry's mod)

----------


## Silver

> Company of Heroes, désolé de pas l'avoir mis.


C'est surtout que c'est difficile de trouver le titre d'un jeu sur la seconde guerre mondiale.  ::P: 

Pour d'autres on devine facilement, mais là pas vraiment.

----------


## silverragout

> Un partie de garry's mod avec nonok et son pote (nonok, rappelle moi son pseudo si tu passes par là)


Euuuuuuuuh, Froggy ?  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

Bah ouais, c'est écrit sur le screen...  :^_^:

----------


## Hellzed

Prey

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Prey
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/198...a06ba17920.jpg


Raaah! Ce jeu avait un potentiel énorme. Les idées étaient là et le background pouvait être intéressant... Ils ont tout gâché ::|: 
Le gameplay est mou, les puzzles répétitifs, le mythe indien mal inséré, les héros clichés et j'en passe. L'idée de pouvoir retourner une pièce (voire carrément une immense salle) était géniale.

----------


## bixente

> Raaah! Ce jeu avait un potentiel énorme. Les idées étaient là et le background pouvait être intéressant... Ils ont tout gâché
> Le gameplay est mou, les puzzles répétitifs, le mythe indien mal inséré, les héros clichés et j'en passe. L'idée de pouvoir retourner une pièce (voire carrément une immense salle) était géniale.


J'avais adoré Prey, ça me rappelait Duke Nukem 3D avec ces aliens, son univers nawak et son héro un peu redneck qui balançait quelques insultes pendant le jeu.

Et puis, c'est le dernier jeu portant le logo 3D realms  ::(: .

----------


## Froyok

> Et puis, c'est le dernier jeu portant le logo 3D realms .


 :Emo:

----------


## Pelomar

Le STALKER Complete pack, c'est magnifique, y a pas a chier.
Mais putain, ce flingue de chie qui touche pas a 5 mètres, ca fait vraiment mal au cul après le Pluton's Pack.

----------


## WoweeZowee

> J'avais adoré Prey, ça me rappelait Duke Nukem 3D avec ces aliens, son univers nawak et son héros un peu redneck qui balançait quelques insultes pendant le jeu.
> 
> Et puis, c'est le dernier jeu portant le logo 3D realms .


 Ils continueront sous un autre nom, j'en suis sûr ! Ils sont trop tenaces pour abandonner leur passion (forever)

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> On l'a baptisée l'église roumaine.


Ha non , y'a de la pierre ! C'est une église bulgare !
La roumaine est faite entièrement en carton , drap et matelas souillés  ::P: 

Ha oui , j'aime bien aussi quand tu demandes le pseudo du pote a Nonok alors que c'est marqué sur le screen  :tired:

----------


## Olipro

Oui je suis un sacré boulet  ::):

----------


## Jean Pale

Et en plus il édite ses posts le fourbe  :tired:

----------


## Ash_Crow

Quelques screens d'Anno 1404  ::):

----------


## Olipro

> Et en plus il édite ses posts le fourbe


Bah c'est bon, tant que j'ai été cité, je peux faire ce que je veux après  ::P:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Bah c'est bon, tant que j'ai été cité, je peux faire ce que je veux après


Ca rend la performance encore plus ridicule  :tired:

----------


## Olipro

Mkay je savais pas que c'était ça ce point là ... Pff  ::|:

----------


## Jean Pale

Et encore, t'as rien vu  :tired:   ::ninja::

----------


## Olipro

Non mais à la base j'avais prévu dès le départ d'éditer mon post dès que j'aurai le pseudo, et je ne me rappelais plus du LUA de mumble, alors arrêtez de m'emmerder  ::|:

----------


## Jean Pale

Mais c'est de la taquinade pas de vrais reproches  :Emo:

----------


## WoweeZowee

Encore lui, en artwork :
Et celui là, plus poètique et serein :
Je posterai des screenshots de Planescape :Torment et de Stalker plus tard

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Encore lui, en artwork :http://www.stalkerfrance.com/wp-cont..._poster_zp.jpg


Superbe  ::wub:: .

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Superbe .


Mais complètement HS dans ce fil.

Edit : Sinon l'artwork me fait méchamment penser aux couvertures du jeu de rôle _Cendres_, et tout spécialement l'extension _Rennes_ :

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Mais c'est de la taquinade pas de vrais reproches


Meuh ouais , faut etre cool Oli  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Steack

Le héro de STALKER à enfin une vrai tête d'américain patriotique.
STALKER: *COD*, c'était écris depuis le début  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

Bon, je continu avec mes bidouilles pour morrowind :

Mon cure dent de la mort qui tue (des pizzas) :


Mes bidouilles avec MGE, on voit Vivec au fond...


Et la comme, je me la fait comme les éditeurs d'aujourd'hui, des screens toshoped :
(Ça c'est ma maison, un vaiseau volant stationné au dessus de Balmora, bon j'ai pas encore les stats pour l'atteindre par contre)


Et la le volcan qui fait peur :

----------


## Froyok

Je me répond, nouveaux screen youhou !




Aucun toshop cette fois-ci !  ::ninja::

----------


## Slayertom

Wow il est vachement beau fallout 3

----------


## Jean Pale

Ba ouais, en plus il est en promo steam. Je sens que je vais craquer.

----------


## Dark Fread

Ce serait bête de passer à côté, en effet.


(Screenshot Steam.)

----------


## Thomasorus

> Wow il est vachement beau fallout 3


Wow il est vachement élaboré ton troll. :tired:

----------


## Pluton

> _Gamespy.com :100%_


 ::mellow::

----------


## KiwiX

> 


Ouais. "Gamespy", aussi.

----------


## Jean Pale

Ba ouais, 100%, ça doit vraiment être un jeu énorme. Viiite  :Bave:

----------


## MrBumble

Ils précisent "de sa génération"...ça va...c'est presque honnête...génération de rpg bidons  :;): 

Fallout 3, des rpg nazes, tu es le meilleur.
Un bel accomplissement.

----------


## touriste

Gaffe sur steam l'est possible que les mod passent pas (comme oblivion). A vérifier

----------


## Jean Pale

Je plaisantais, vais pas acheter ça moi  ::O:   ::ninja::

----------


## Roukse

> gamespy:100%


Mais les gorets!  ::O:

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Wow il est vachement élaboré ton troll.


Une flèche de feu et d'acide vite ! Un troll en vue !
Burn the troll, burn the troll !

----------


## Olipro

Non mais vous pouvez aller sur le topic fallout 3 les gars ?
D'habitude j'aime bien les mini débats qui se génère sur le topic des screenshots, mais vu la taille du débat (200 pages il me semble ?) que consitue le topic fallout 3, vaut mieux que vous alliez dessus  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

> Wow il est vachement beau fallout 3


En fait je l'aime bien ce troll !  ::P: 
Au moins ça rehausse les qualités de Morrowind !

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Ouais en plus on en a déja parlé du 100/100
Et par on , je veux dire moi  ::P:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Le jeu où l'on entend "Fils de pute" tout les 30 secondes :



( Call of Juarez 2 ). En plus la VF est pourrave.

----------


## Froyok

> Le jeu où l'on entend "Fils de pute" tout les 30 secondes :


C'est vrai ?  ::o:

----------


## timonier

Je suis pas d'accord, je trouve la VF plutôt pas mal pour ma part.

----------


## Thom'

> Je suis pas d'accord, je trouve la VF plutôt pas mal pour ma part.


Le cowboy roux, un des premiers duel, a une sale voix d'ado, c'est supra laid. Puis Marc Alfos double supeeer mal dans ce jeu  ::o: 

Moi je la trouve vraiment naze cette VF  :^_^:

----------


## Roukse

Un cowboy roux? Sale race  :Gerbe: 
Sinon a part la VF, ils ont l'air d'avoir quand même un peut abusé du flou nan ? C'est une cinématique ou juste un screen de duel ingame?

----------


## Olipro

Non mais attend, y a roux et roux.
Là c'est un roux avec une barbe. Il est Cartman Approved.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Non mais attend, y a roux et roux.
> Là c'est un roux avec une barbe. Il est Cartman Approved.


C'est toujours mieux que les Diurnambules (Daywalkers)  ::XD::

----------


## timonier

Personnellement je ne trouve pas le doublage VF plus mauvais qu'un autre. Mais bon, les gouts et les couleurs ! Oui y'a pas mal de flou, mais ça rend bien mieux que dans Arma II je pense. Le focus de visé est bien rendu. Il faut le voir tourner _ingame_, les screenshots ne font pas honneur au jeu. 

Et j'ai jamais trouvé Marc Alfos vraiment expressif dans son timbre de voix, même si j'aime bien sa voix, alors que ce soit Russel Crowe ou Ray, c'est blanc bonnet , bonnet blanc...

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Perso je m'attendais à du VOST au vu de l'intro, mais non... Et Marc Alfos j'ai jamais aimé sa voix, peut-être parce que jusqu'à maintenant aucun personnage collait avec la sienne. C'est mon avis en tout cas.

----------


## Darkath

> C'est toujours mieux que les Diurnambules (Daywalkers)


 c'est pas journambules ?  me souviens plus ^^

Mais c'est marrant parceque daywalker est devenu le mot pour designer certain types de roux chez les anglosaxons ^^

----------


## gripoil

> c'est pas journambules ?  me souviens plus ^^


Oh! Et l'héritage du latin t'en fais quoi ? Diune: de jour. Des marcheurs de jour.  :B): 
C'était ma contribution culturelle de mec qui n'a jamais fait de latin !  :^_^: 

_Une partie en speed sur un serveur russe avec un pote parce qu'on se faisait chier._

----------


## ikarad

> 


Le problème c'est qu'ils ont pas trouvé d'autres sites ayant mis une si bonne note. Tout simplement parce que fallout ne le mérite pas.
Pour info, aucun jeux ne mérite la note max car aucun jeu n'est parfait et ça n'existera jamais même si certains jeu s'en rapprochent.

Les sites qui mettent des notes max (je fais référence aux nombreux sites qui ont mis la note max à gta4 entre autre) sont en général jamais à conseiller car pas objectfi pour un sou.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> *Le problème c'est qu'ils ont pas trouvé d'autres sites ayant mis une si bonne note.* Tout simplement parce que fallout ne le mérite pas.
> Pour info, aucun jeux ne mérite la note max car aucun jeu n'est parfait et ça n'existera jamais même si certains jeu s'en rapprochent.
> 
> Les sites qui mettent des notes max (je fais référence aux nombreux sites qui ont mis la note max à gta4 entre autre) sont en général jamais à conseiller car pas objectfi pour un sou.


Cherche bien , il doit y en avoir une dizaine qui lui ont mis une note parfaite.
Sans compter ceux qui lui ont mis une note de 9/10.
J'ai vu ca le jour de sa promo normale sur steam , il devait y avoir une liste de 15 critiques dithyrambique.

----------


## timonier

Bah les notations ça reste subjectif de toute façon (moi aussi je peux me faire influencer ma subjectivité avec un chèque de banque et/ou avantage en nature avec Jade Raymond  ::ninja::  ...).

----------


## terciperix

Oua je n'en reviens pas fallout 3 à explosé le top des meilleures vente de jeux vidéo il est même devant street fighter et armaII ::O:

----------


## Pluton

> Oua je n'en reviens pas fallout 3 à explosé le top des meilleures vente de jeux vidéo il est même devant street fighter et armaII


Puisqu'on te dis qu'il est AWESOME §§§§

----------


## timonier

Oui enfin ça fait plus longtemps qu'il est en vente aussi ...et à contrario d'ArmaII , il est sur xbox360.

----------


## Roukse

> Non mais attend, y a roux et roux.
> Là c'est un roux avec une barbe. Il est Cartman Approved.


Euh dans mes souvenirs cartman il aime aucun roux^^ Enfin si tu fait bien référence a south park




> c'est pas journambules ?  me souviens plus ^^
> 
> Mais c'est marrant parceque daywalker est devenu le mot pour designer certain types de roux chez les anglosaxons ^^


C'est halucinant tout de même l'impact de south park, même moi qui adore ça commence serieusement à me faire peur o_o Ils deviennent encore plus " cool " que MTv, alors que bon les derniers épisodes sont moins bon, un peut comme  la license fallout  ::rolleyes:: 




> Oua je n'en reviens pas fallout 3 à explosé le top des meilleures vente de jeux vidéo il est même devant street fighter et armaII


Ben c'est plutot alarmant en effet, bien que arma 2 ne soit pas sur consoles ( donc beaucoup moins de client potentiels ) , mais je me demande quand même si y'a tant de gens qui l'ont encore, au bidule game du coin y'a une dizaine d'exemplaire d'ocaz ( au havre, jsuis plus a Nancy en çe moment )

----------


## Nelfe

D'un autre côté, Arma II il faut une config de brute pour y jouer "décemment".

F3, un PC de l'époque d'Oblivion le fait tourner sans soucis.

----------


## Olipro

> Euh dans mes souvenirs cartman il aime aucun roux^^ Enfin si tu fait bien référence a south park


Oui mais il aime BraveHeart. D'ou la nuance cachée.  ::P:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Bon c'est pas un screenshot de jeu mais je me suis bien bidonné en tombant là-dessus (rapport à la critique de gamespy) :

----------


## francou008

Page d'avant.  ::siffle::

----------


## Lt Anderson

Y'a pas un topic pour F3?  ::O:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ca m'apprendra à poster au saut du lit.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ca m'apprendra à poster au saut du lit.


Dure la nuit?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Bon... Pour Call of Juarez 2 c'est fait :

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Bon... Pour Call of Juarez c'est fait :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0d6...62358ce711.jpg


4h26! C'est du rapide!  ::o:

----------


## timonier

Ah, j'ai mis 6h27 minutes...Je ne sais pas comment vous faites. Vous ne regardez pas les scénettes ? Bon, j'ai un peu trainé sur les deux missions ouvertes, où je les ai toutes faîtes et balladé un peu pour aider des chariots pris en embuscade...

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Dure la nuit?


Ben disons que c'est ma première nuit de plus de 4h depuis plus d'une semaine. Donc là je suis encore en mode céphalorectal.

Sinon, quelques screens du premier épisode du mode Curse, recommandé par le très fréquentable ShinSH.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Ah, j'ai mis 6h27 minutes...Je ne sais pas comment vous faites. Vous ne regardez pas les scénettes ? Bon, j'ai un peu trainé sur les deux missions ouvertes, où je les ai toutes faîtes et balladé un peu pour aider des chariots pris en embuscade...


J'ai tout matté, fait toute les missions ( pratiquement j'ai du en manquer 2 ) et en difficile.

----------


## Roukse

> J'ai tout matté, fait toute les missions ( pratiquement j'ai du en manquer 2 ) et en difficile.


4h26  ::O:  Mais c'est du vol çe jeu ou t'est un super gozu? Ou un peut des deux?

----------


## Olipro

> Ben disons que c'est ma première nuit de plus de 4h depuis plus d'une semaine. Donc là je suis encore en mode céphalorectal.
> 
> Sinon, quelques screens du premier épisode du mode Curse, recommandé par le très fréquentable ShinSH.



ça me rappelle un FPS que j'ai essayé il y a une dizaine d'années, il tournait sur le moteur de duke nukem 3D :
*PowerSlave*
Il fait partie des heureux élus dont les ennemis ont été portés parmis les 400 ennemis d'Aeons Of Death.

----------


## Slayertom

Gaffe car Pipboy c'est un amateur du god mode et munitions illimité !  ::P:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Gaffe car Pipboy c'est un amateur du god mode et munitions illimité !


Des preuves!
We want proofs!

---------- Post ajouté à 15h00 ----------




> Bon... Pour Call of Juarez 2 c'est fait :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0d6...62358ce711.jpg


"Secrets found : 1 of 89"  :haha: 

T'es pas un fana de l'exploration toi.  :^_^: 



Je vous laisse, je dois aller au carouf pour refaire mon intendance.

----------


## Frypolar

> Oua je n'en reviens pas fallout 3 à explosé le top des meilleures vente de jeux vidéo il est même devant street fighter et armaII


Fais gaffe le classement est peut-être modifié à la main par les gens de Steam.

----------


## ELOdry

> La carte de ce jeu est gigantesque 
>  (vous pensez que ça fait combient de centaines de fois la carte d'oblivion ?)


Cette question a un mois, mais je la vois que maintenant.

Pour te répondre, Daggerfall est 3000 fois plus grand qu'Oblivion. Pendant un petit moment de désœuvrement ce matin, j'ai mis la carte d'Oblivion à l'échelle de celle de Daggerfall, et je l'ai collé sur cette dernière. Le résultat est là : 


La carte d'Oblivion est en tout petit (mais à l'échelle donc), tout en haut à gauche. Un clic sur l'image permet de s'en rendre un tout petit peu mieux compte.

----------


## Olipro

Je voyais ça à une echelle de la centaine, en fait c'est du millier  ::o: 
C'est ... Grandiose !

----------


## ELOdry

Bon après, la carte est composée à 95% de vide, et à 4% de villes et donjons génériques.

A noter juste que tous les points blancs qu'on peut voir sur la carte (en grand format; vous verrez rien sur la miniature) sont des grandes villes. Et par "grandes villes", j'entends plutôt "villes gigantesques et fortifiées", genre qu'il faut dix bonnes minutes pour traverser à pied, par opposition aux petites villes et autres villages, qui n'apparaissent pas sur cette carte, se comptent par milliers et sont chacun déjà plus grands que n'importe quelle ville d'Oblivion.

----------


## Appolyon13

D'ailleurs, on se rend compte à quel point l'empire à rappetissé par rapport à la taille qu'il devait avoir :D

----------


## Caca De Singe

> Bon après, la carte est composée à 95% de vide, et à 4% de villes et donjons génériques.
> 
> A noter juste que tous les points blancs qu'on peut voir sur la carte (en grand format; vous verrez rien sur la miniature) sont des grandes villes. Et par "grandes villes", j'entends plutôt "villes gigantesques et fortifiées", genre qu'il faut dix bonnes minutes pour traverser à pied, par opposition aux petites villes et autres villages, qui n'apparaissent pas sur cette carte, se comptent par milliers et sont chacun déjà plus grands que n'importe quelle ville d'Oblivion.


Aaaaah je me rappelles des dizaines d'heures passer à explorer ces territoires buggés en sautant tout le temps pour développer la compétence saut... Le perso peut rapidement sauter au dessus des maisons façon super heros.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Aaaaah je me rappelles des dizaines d'heures passer à explorer ces territoires buggés en sautant tout le temps pour développer la compétence saut... Le perso peut rapidement sauter au dessus des maisons façon super heros.





> Bon après, la carte est composée à 95% de vide, et à 4% de villes et donjons génériques.
> 
> A noter juste que tous les points blancs qu'on peut voir sur la carte (en grand format; vous verrez rien sur la miniature) sont des grandes villes. Et par "grandes villes", j'entends plutôt "villes gigantesques et fortifiées", genre qu'il faut dix bonnes minutes pour traverser à pied, par opposition aux petites villes et autres villages, qui n'apparaissent pas sur cette carte, se comptent par milliers et sont chacun déjà plus grands que n'importe quelle ville d'Oblivion.





> Cette question a un mois, mais je la vois que maintenant.
> 
> Pour te répondre, Daggerfall est 3000 fois plus grand qu'Oblivion. Pendant un petit moment de désœuvrement ce matin, j'ai mis la carte d'Oblivion à l'échelle de celle de Daggerfall, et je l'ai collé sur cette dernière. Le résultat est là : 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a6c...2-33c3141bd7c3
> 
> La carte d'Oblivion est en tout petit (mais à l'échelle donc), tout en haut à gauche. Un clic sur l'image permet de s'en rendre un tout petit peu mieux compte.


J'ai récuperé un CD de Daggerfall il n'y a pas longtemps... Vous pouvez pas savoir comme vous me donnez envie de l'installer  ::O:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Des preuves!
> We want proofs!
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 15h00 ----------
> 
> 
> "Secrets found : 1 of 89" 
> 
> T'es pas un fana de l'exploration toi.


Je l'ai su qu'à la fin, j'ai ouvert un coffre dans une étable et pouf : "Vous avez trouvé un secret !"... Wabon ?




> Gaffe car Pipboy c'est un amateur du god mode et munitions illimité !


Ouais mais je l'ai fait qu'une fois pour reprendre je ne sais plus quel jeu là où j'en était avant formatage  ::): .

Bon aller une sceen... Trine que j'ai depuis 3 heures de l'aprem et j'ai peur de l'avoir presque fini :

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> J'ai récuperé un CD de Daggerfall il n'y a pas longtemps... Vous pouvez pas savoir comme vous me donnez envie de l'installer


Moi je crois que je vais craquer. Pour refaire des donjs au pifs avec ma charrette garée à l'entrée pour y mettre le loot...  :tired:

----------


## Dark Fread

Déjà que j'ai réinstallé Morro il y a à peine un mois à cause de ce forum... C'est mal  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

> Déjà que j'ai réinstallé Morro il y a à peine un mois à cause de ce forum... C'est mal


Et moi qui vais tenter daggerfall... Quand je vois la taille du monde...
C'est foutu pour ma vie sociale (qui n'est certes pas très développé), surtout maintenant que j'ai un laptop...  ::sad:: 

Geek un jour, Geek pour toujours !  :^_^:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Geek un jour, Geek pour toujours !


Joueur steuplaît, joueur. Rien à voir avec un geek  :B):

----------


## cailloux

> Cette question a un mois, mais je la vois que maintenant.
> 
> Pour te répondre, Daggerfall est 3000 fois plus grand qu'Oblivion. Pendant un petit moment de désœuvrement ce matin, j'ai mis la carte d'Oblivion à l'échelle de celle de Daggerfall, et je l'ai collé sur cette dernière. Le résultat est là : 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a6c...2-33c3141bd7c3
> 
> La carte d'Oblivion est en tout petit (mais à l'échelle donc), tout en haut à gauche. Un clic sur l'image permet de s'en rendre un tout petit peu mieux compte.


Tu pourrais pas mettre à l'échelle de la carte de Arena aussi ? Pour la déconne !

Edit c'est bon je viens de la faire : 



On note à droite l'ile de morrowind (Vvardenfell en gris.)

----------


## ELOdry

En fait, la taille d'Arena (8 millions de km², se vante Bethesda, soit quelque chose comme 70 fois la taille de Daggerfall, ou 200 000 fois la taille d'Oblivion  ::o: ) est très théorique. 

En fait, on ne peut pas s'éloigner beaucoup des différentes villes et donjons. Si on s'aventure trop loin, on tourne en rond, ou on se cogne à un grand mur multicolore. Pour aller d'un lieu à l'autre, on est d'ailleurs obligé d'utiliser le fast travel. Et comme, à la louche, il n'y a qu'environ 100 villes et donjons, Arena est peut-être bien, contrairement à ce qu'on pense souvent, le moins vaste des Elder Scrolls.




> Et moi qui vais tenter daggerfall... Quand je vois la taille du monde...


Comme je le disais, le monde est vide à 95%. De vastes plaines et déserts, ponctués de quelques arbres et créatures errantes. Le fast travel n'y est pas une béquille pour casuals flemmards comme dans Oblivion, mais bien un élément obligatoire du gameplay, sous peine de devoir marcher plusieurs heures, jours, voire semaines (!!!) IRL pour aller d'une ville à l'autre.

Bon, faut vraiment upper le topic Daggerfall. Un petit screen pour la route et pour coller au topic :


Si je dis pas de connerie, ça m'a l'air d'être la cité de Daggerfall, dans le royaume de Daggerfall, où se passe une bonne partie de l'intrigue de Daggerfall. D'ailleurs on aperçoit ce qui est je crois le château Daggerfall au nord-est de la carte. Ca y est, j'ai battu mon record de placement du mot "Daggerfall" dans un post.

----------


## Froyok

> Joueur steuplaît, joueur. Rien à voir avec un geek


Je parlais de moi...
P'tain de socialite aiguë, je me sens encore plus seul maintenant !  :^_^: 




> Comme je le disais, le monde est vide à 95%. De vastes plaines et déserts, ponctués de quelques arbres et créatures errantes. Le fast travel n'y est pas une béquille pour casuals flemmards comme dans Oblivion, mais bien un élément obligatoire du gameplay, sous peine de devoir marcher plusieurs heures, jours, voire semaines (!!!) IRL pour aller d'une ville à l'autre.


 ::o: 

Bah de mon côté j'ai encore fait quelques bidouilles sous Morrowind.
Nôtez que j'ai une palette qui penche vers le bleu avec ENBSeries.

Bon, par contre mon perso à une tête d'angelina jolie, un peu zarb (même si j'adore angelina jolie !)

  

Ça descend pas en dessous de 15 FPS en tout cas (moyenne à 20/25 sinon). Le pire c'est à Balmora et dans la zone de pelagiad (les arbres surement).

 
Le brouillard est un poil fort avec le bloom, mais qu'est ce que c'est bon ! :P

----------


## Lt Anderson

STALKER SoC (assurément) :


Toujours ces étranges "éclairages par le sol"...


J'hésite.

----------


## Hellzed

BF2 Forces Blindées

----------


## IrishAlex

F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin
Aussi beau que Crysis ? Bien plus gore...  ::o:

----------


## Thom'

Waw, il se fait vieux BF2  ::o:

----------


## Hellzed

J'avais encore un écran 4/3.  ::P:

----------


## Roukse

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/449...c11c11eb1b.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/660...5a310bcf5a.jpg
> 
> BF2 Forces Blindées


C'est un mod ? Je reconnais pas l'hélico !  ::o:

----------


## Hellzed

Non c'était une des nombreuses mini-extensions à 10€ pièce.

----------


## Roukse

> Non c'était une des nombreuses mini-extensions à 10€ pièce.


Ah okay ^^ autant pour moi

----------


## gripoil

Un ami m'a généreusement prété son G25 ...

ET PUTAIN C'EST VRAIMENT *GENIAL* ::o: . Apres une apres midi sous test drive unlimited. J'me suis dis qu'il fallait passer aux choses serieuses, j'ai ni GTR, ni Race ni autre. Alors je prend *VOLVO - The game*. En attendant le telechargement des démos de GTR Evolution et STCC.

   

Bon apres quelques tours plutôt lents, mais propres, il a bien fallut que je me plante comme un gros caca. 
Genre "Ah tiens c'est le même virage que d'habitude, mais cette fois j'vais le prendre a fond en 5eme !"  :tired:

----------


## NitroG42

Laisse tomber test drive, tu verras que sous GTR et autres, c'est...
Pff y a pas de mots.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Laisse tomber test drive, tu verras que sous GTR et autres, c'est...
> Pff y a pas de mots.


C'est clair.

GTR 2 et Burns rally.

What else!

 :B):

----------


## Jean Pale

Re-Volt ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## gripoil

> Laisse tomber test drive, tu verras que sous GTR et autres, c'est...
> Pff y a pas de mots.


C'est clair niveau sensations et gestion du G25 c'est vraiment parfait sous les jeux Simbin.

Mais faut avouer qu'y'a bien moyen de s'éclater dans Test drive avec tout de même  :;):  Surtout avec les vielles bagnoles de collection, ça donne envie de baisser la fenêtre, allumer un cigare, etc.  :B):

----------


## Jean Pale

Tu as testé avec Grid ?

----------


## gripoil

> Tu as testé avec Grid ?


Faudrait que je chope la démo. J'crois que j'ai un pote qui pourrait m'le préter, mais ça doit être plein d'protections foireuses.
J'aurais bien laché des tunes dans des jeux, mais l'volant j'vais pas le garder.  ::cry:: 

Edit: Han ! J'l'ai eu en bundle avec la cg du PC de mon frere GRID en fait, mais j'crois qu'il a pris le CD ! Argh !

----------


## ikarad

> C'est clair.
> 
> GTR 2 et Burns rally.
> 
> What else!


 si grand prix legend, la simu la plus hardcore jamais sortit mais ne concerne que la F1. Ce jeu est certes vieux mais est encore suivit par une grosse communauté et niveau simu c'est le top.

Malheureusement ce jeu de Papyrus est oublié de nos jours.

----------


## Nykhola

Y'a pas un topic unique sur les simu de boites en métal avec un moteur dedans ?

----------


## Dark Fread

> Tu pourrais pas mettre à l'échelle de la carte de Arena aussi ? Pour la déconne !
> 
> Edit c'est bon je viens de la faire : 
> 
> http://zecailloux.perso.neuf.fr/divers/arena.GIF
> 
> On note à droite l'ile de morrowind (Vvardenfell en gris.)


Gné ? Sur cette carte, la map d'Oblivion ferait à peu près la taille de celle de Daggerfall, non ?

----------


## Pluton

> Gné ? Sur cette carte, la map d'Oblivion ferait à peu près la taille de celle de Daggerfall, non ?


Pour Morrowind ils ont carrément changé l'échelle par rapport au _lore_.

----------


## Dark Fread

Ah d'accord... Je me disais bien. 

Ne pas installer Daggerfall, ne pas installer Daggerfal...  ::sad:: 
Elles valent le coup les musiques de Daggerfall ?

A la vache je viens de penser à un truc... Vous imaginez The Elder Scrolls V - Arena II ?  ::ninja::  8 000 000 effectifs de km² sous le moteur d'Oblivion un poil dopé niveau distance de vue, sans aucune limite pouvant niquer une ballade... Han  :Bave:

----------


## Flox

Ça manque de MMO, je sais que c'est pas les plus beau jeux qui soient, mais parfois c'est très agréable, alors voilà Dark age of Camelot :

Ma nouvelle Banshee, très classe  :B):

----------


## Pluton

> Ah d'accord... Je me disais bien. 
> 
> Ne pas installer Daggerfall, ne pas installer Daggerfal... 
> Elles valent le coup les musiques de Daggerfall ?
> 
> A la vache je viens de penser à un truc... Vous imaginez The Elder Scrolls V - Arena II ?  8 000 000 effectifs de km² sous le moteur d'Oblivion un poil dopé niveau distance de vue, sans aucune limite pouvant niquer une ballade... Han


http://www.tamriel-rebuilt.org/

 :Bave:

----------


## Dark Fread

> http://www.tamriel-rebuilt.org/


 :tired:   ::huh::   ::O:   ::o:   :Bave: 

HOLY SHIT !

----------


## Nelfe

Ouais enfin TR, on est pas près d'en voir la release finale ^^

----------


## L'invité

> HOLY SHIT !


 ::huh::  :tired:  ::o: 
Ah ouai, les fous!

----------


## ELOdry

> Pour Morrowind ils ont carrément changé l'échelle par rapport au _lore_.


Et rebelote dans Oblivion! Même si c'est beaucoup moins flagrant.

L'île de Vvardenfell (Morrowind) est censée faire la même taille que la Baie d'Illiac (Daggerfall), mais ingame, elle est quasiment 5000 fois plus petite.

Cyrodiil (Oblivion) est censé être environ cinq fois plus grand que Vvardenfell, mais ingame, il n'est que qu'au deux-tiers plus grand.




> Elles valent le coup les musiques de Daggerfall ?


Personnellement je les trouve géniales, bien meilleures que celle des épisodes suivants, assez fantasy quelconque. Mais il est fort possible que ce soit la nostalgie qui me fasse parler, parce que techniquement, c'était quand même du midi. Elles étaient l'oeuvre d'Eric Heberling, sans doute moins connu que Jeremy Soule. Gloire lui soit rendue.

Je te laisse seul juge, avec ce "remix" :
http://www.phuphus.com/bonus/Raining_-_par_Phuphus.mp3

Sinon, toutes les musiques d'Arena et de Daggerfall (pas mal sont communes aux deux jeux) sont là :
http://elodry.free.fr/BOdaggerfall.zip

J'ai une archive sous la main avec toutes les musiques "remixées", faudrait que je le mette en ligne un de ces jours.

(vous voulez vraiment pas qu'on up le topic Daggerfall  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Anonyme871

L'oeuf, le début d'une nouvelle aventure 



Mais tu vas me regarder connard....



Pour la peine, tu vas souffrir dans la vie JASPER  :^_^:  :^_^: 

.

Petite escapade dans le desert



Après ça il a arrêté de s'alimenter  :Emo: . Mais meyrde tu vas pas déjà crever j'ai pas encore le kit de perfusions ou le kit neuro  :Bave:

----------


## ELOdry

C'est marrant ça, je suis justement sur Creatures aussi, depuis hier  ::):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Anno 1404: Je suis assez fier de ma jolie petite avenue

----------


## ELOdry

Est-ce qu'on arrive pas à un moment où il vaut mieux raser la moitié de sa ville pour la construire en respectant un minimum de cohésion? Ou alors vous planifiez tout à l'avance?

Parce que ma ville à moi ressemble en fait à quatre bourgs marché/chapelle/taverne/pompier/charpentier collés les uns aux autres, plus quelques baraques isolés en périphérie pour essayer d'exploiter le moindre centimètre de place, un vaste bordel avec quelques églises et autres bâtiments plus onéreux qui viennent briser ce qu'il reste d'équilibre dans ce paysage urbain improbable.

EDIT : merde, je me suis cru dans le topic Anno.

----------


## Nelfe

C'est le Moyen-Âge quoi  ::siffle::

----------


## Froyok

http://www.tamriel-rebuilt.org

 :Bave:   :Bave:   :Bave:  !!!
P'tain vivement une vf...























































 :Bave:

----------


## Crusader

> Creatures



Ho Creatures, que de bon souvenirs. J'ai passé des centaines d'heures sur le 1, a l'époque c'était révolutionnaire.  Elle apprennait des mots et tout . C'était mythique ce truc. Faudrait que je le récupere un de ces quatre. 

Nostalgie  ::wub::

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

CoJ 2 :

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Est-ce qu'on arrive pas à un moment où il vaut mieux raser la moitié de sa ville pour la construire en respectant un minimum de cohésion? Ou alors vous planifiez tout à l'avance?


Moi, je planifie effectivement tout à l'avance.

----------


## Nelfe

> Moi, je planifie effectivement tout à l'avance.


Pareil, du moins dans ma nouvelle partie. Le seul hic c'est que je ne connais pas encore les dimensions de la cathédrale, histoire de pouvoir la caser en plein centre ville.

----------


## Anonyme871

> C'est marrant ça, je suis justement sur Creatures aussi, depuis hier


Rha le 1, avec sa disquette d'oeuf impossible à réinitialiser... Je l'avais revendue vide  ::P: .
Le 2 on peut faire des mutations génétiques  :Bave: 
Et le 3, rien que pour le sas de décompréssion il faut l'acheter.

:fanatique:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Pareil, du moins dans ma nouvelle partie. Le seul hic c'est que je ne connais pas encore les dimensions de la cathédrale, histoire de pouvoir la caser en plein centre ville.


Pour ce genre de détail je rase un quartier, vend les femmes, pend haut et court les gosses et recase les hommes en périphérie dans des taudis pour travailler.

----------


## ELOdry

> Rha le 1, avec sa disquette d'oeuf impossible à réinitialiser... Je l'avais revendue vide .
> Le 2 on peut faire des mutations génétiques 
> Et le 3, rien que pour le sas de décompréssion il faut l'acheter.
> 
> :fanatique:


Le 3 était vachement bien. Je suis sûr qu'il ressortirait aujourd'hui, on le traiterait de jeu pour casual, mais mine de rien, il corrigeait la plupart des énormes maladresses deux deux premiers opus. Je crois qu'une communauté de fans continue de bosser sur une version modifiée de Creatures 3 + add-on (il était sorti un add-on en téléchargement, je l'ai jamais testé).

Et si, dans le 1, tu pouvais réinitialiser la disquette! Mais je crois que ça réinitialisait aussi le monde dans lequel vivait tes créatures. J'ai encore tout ça à la maison (les 3!), même la disquette  ::):

----------


## Anonyme871

Oui en théorie tu pouvais réinitialiser la disquette mais chez moi ça n'avait jamais marché, chez mes potes non plus.

----------


## Thom'

*STALKER : Shadow Of Chernobyl* avec le Complete Mod 2009, de nuit ET quand il pleut, c'est quelque chose  :Bave:

----------


## Jahwel

C'est zolie quand même Gothic 3.

----------


## MrBumble

La démo de Trine...En attendant que la poste m'apporte ma belle coupie ! Say bô koumêm :Bave:

----------


## Froyok

> *STALKER : Shadow Of Chernobyl* avec le Complete Mod 2009, de nuit ET quand il pleut, c'est quelque chose 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/248...6f489d27c8.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2f1...25c12cc239.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/106...cc4357db2d.jpg


Cékoisemoddefolie !  ::o:  ::o: 
Neeed !




> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/f4d3...8a366be0f1.jpg
> 
> C'est zolie quand même Gothic 3.


Le DOF est pas un peu près ?  ::o:

----------


## Pelomar

> Cékoisemoddefolie ! 
> Neeed !


Le Complete mod c'est bien pour une première partie, mais a partir du moment ou on connait un peu la Zone ca décoit pas mal.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Le Complete mod c'est bien pour une première partie, mais a partir du moment ou on connait un peu la Zone ca décoit pas mal.


Perso, j'aime bien le Complete Mod (et dieu sait que j'ai barouday dans la Zone  :B): ) parce qu'il ne dénature vraiment pas l'expérience original ; pas d'ajouts justifiés parl seul bon plaisir de l'auteur, modifications de gameplay globalement minimes mais logiques (les NPC qui lancent eds grenades) et/ou dont l'absence était assez aberrante (réparer les armes). 
'fin bon.

----------


## Pelomar

> Perso, j'aime bien le Complete Mod (et dieu sait que j'ai barouday dans la Zone ) parce qu'il ne dénature vraiment pas l'expérience original ; pas d'ajouts justifiés parl seul bon plaisir de l'auteur, modifications de gameplay globalement minimes mais logiques (les NPC qui lancent eds grenades) et/ou dont l'absence était assez aberrante (réparer les armes). 
> 'fin bon.


Bah ouais, c'est pour ca qu'il est idéal quand on a pas joué a autre chose qu'au vanilla.
Mais dès qu'on a testé AMK avec ses armes modifiés, son A-life débridé, ses blowouts et sa radio, ca fait mal de revenir au gameplay original avec ses pétoires qui touchent pas a 2 mètres.
Parce que un pack comme le Pluton's Pack corrige tous les défauts qu'avait le STALKER original, et retrouver ces défauts ca fait chier quoi.

C'est un excellent pack graphique, mais c'est pas le "ultimate pack of ze death" que le nom semble indiquer.

----------


## Dark Fread

Entièrement d'accord  :;):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Bah ouais, c'est pour ca qu'il est idéal quand on a pas joué a autre chose qu'au vanilla.
> Mais dès qu'on a testé AMK avec ses armes modifiés, son A-life débridé, ses blowouts et sa radio, ca fait mal de revenir au gameplay original avec ses pétoires qui touchent pas a 2 mètres.
> Parce que un pack comme le Pluton's Pack corrige *tous les défauts qu'avait le STALKER original*, et retrouver ces défauts ca fait chier quoi.
> 
> C'est un excellent pack graphique, mais c'est pas le "ultimate pack of ze death" que le nom semble indiquer.


Maintenant la question fondamentale est : était-ce bien des défauts (surtout pour les armes)?  ::ninja:: 











_Je prends 5 et je relance de 10._

----------


## Thom'

Je me mettrais au Pluton's Pack une fois que j'aurais fini avec le Complete Mod, ca c'est certain. Mais en attendant, faut avouer que ca en jette  :B):

----------


## Pelomar

Ah ouais graphiquement c'est magnifique, y a pas a chier.

Anderson > Euh quand t'as un bandit a 5 mètres qui t'as pas vu, que tu vise la tête et que tu vois la balle qui éclate dans un mur a 3 mètres de la, oui moi je dis qu'il y a une couille dans le paté  :tired: 
Et je vise comme un dieu, n'envisage même pas cette possibilité  :Cigare: 
(Après je suis d'accord que c'est que pour les pétoires du début, mais je trouve le rééquilibrage global fait par AMK beaucoup mieux que l'original)

----------


## Jahwel

> Le DOF est pas un peu près ?


Je crois qu'on ne peut pas l'augmenter plus, enfin j'ai pas cherché à tweaker le jeu.

Bon vu que tout le monde est sur Stalker, ma contribution un peu pourrite :

Yookie le chien m'a mangé  ::o: :



C'est jolie la campagne ukrainienne :

----------


## Hellzed

Bon demain je réinstalle et finis Clear Sky.  ::o:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ah ouais graphiquement c'est magnifique, y a pas a chier.
> 
> Anderson > Euh quand t'as un bandit a 5 mètres qui t'as pas vu, que tu vise la tête et que tu vois *la balle qui éclate dans un mur a 3 mètres de là*, oui moi je dis qu'il y a une couille dans le paté 
> Et je vise comme un dieu, n'envisage même pas cette possibilité 
> (Après je suis d'accord que c'est que pour les pétoires du début, mais je trouve le rééquilibrage global fait par AMK beaucoup mieux que l'original)


Non, avec un Makarov ça s'appelle la réalité.  :^_^: 

Plus sérieusement j'ai remarqué que dans SoC, si on prend le temps de viser (on se calme, on se pose, on réfléchi,...), le projectile d'un pistolet atteint très souvent sa cible. Par contre un tir "réflexe" part 9/10 fois dans la nature.
Encore cette bonne vieille réalité...
Personnellement j'ai fait de magistraux HS avec le PSM (IRL "PB", le Makarov silencieux) contre les bandits du Cordon, en particulier lors de la toute première mission du Tatoué. Un des deux gardes de l'entrée de la gare routière en fait systématiquement les frais.


Je vous ai déjà dit que j'étais (et serais, _maybe_) tireur sportif?  :Cigare:

----------


## gripoil

Putain pourquoi ça fait 2 mois que je l'ai pas lancé clear sky d'ailleurs ?

Sinon j'trouve que les flingues foireux au début de stalker ça a son charme ... J'suis vraiment fan de SoC sans bidouilles, c'est plein de vraies anomalies  ::ninja::

----------


## Slayertom

Petite photo de familles d'un petit groupe de canards a la fin de la coop comptant une trentaine de participant.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Petite visite du port et de la place centrale de ma petite colonie.

----------


## ELOdry

Etape 1


Etape 2


Etape 3


Ca rentre pile-poil


Mon port se la pète

----------


## Ghadzoeux

Rhaaa, mais pourquoi mon exemplaire d'Anno 1404 n'est toujours pas arrivé par la poste???!!!

----------


## Pelomar

> Non, avec un Makarov ça s'appelle la réalité. 
> 
> Plus sérieusement j'ai remarqué que dans SoC, si on prend le temps de viser (on se calme, on se pose, on réfléchi,...), le projectile d'un pistolet atteint très souvent sa cible. Par contre un tir "réflexe" part 9/10 fois dans la nature.
> Encore cette bonne vieille réalité...
> Personnellement j'ai fait de magistraux HS avec le PSM (IRL "PB", le Makarov silencieux) contre les bandits du Cordon, en particulier lors de la toute première mission du Tatoué. Un des deux gardes de l'entrée de la gare routière en fait systématiquement les frais.
> 
> 
> Je vous ai déjà dit que j'étais (et serais, _maybe_) tireur sportif?


Non non j'insiste, le flingue de base dans STALKER est ridiculement peu précis, et rien ne m'en fera démordre.

----------


## francou008

> Non non j'insiste, le flingue de base dans STALKER est ridiculement peu précis, et rien ne m'en fera démordre.


Pour avoir les militaires du premier pont, j'ai du faire du cache cache au dessus d'eux pendant 15 minutes en essayant de tirer une balle à chaque fois, qui partait forcément à coté même en stabilisant bien, oui ne faisait pas de dégats. Alors après on récupère des fusils un peu plus potable, mais le flingue du début, effectivement c'est de la deurm.  :tired:

----------


## Pelomar

Puisqu'on en est au Complete Pack :

----------


## terciperix

Team Fortress 2

----------


## aKa.

ArmA II - Dimanche 5 juillet - Coop CanardPC









Tout le reste : Partie 1 - Partie 2 - Partie 3 - Partie 4

----------


## Thom'

Magnifiques tes screens Aka  ::o: 

Sinon, un petit de *STALKER* avec le complete mod. Les sources de lumières  :Bave: 



Sinon, *Gothic III :


*

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...1-15-11-09.jpg


Ptain elle paye ta place centrale  ::o: 
Par contre ca bouffe quand meme pas mal de place tous ces embellissements dis moi ...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Nan mais c'est quoi ce complete mod 2009 là ?  ::o: 

Moi je suis allé sur la zone à pluton et du coup j'ai mis le float32 + weather overhauled, rien d'autre, et c'est pas aussi classe. Il est compatible avec les anciennes sauvegardes ou pas ?

----------


## Pelomar

> Nan mais c'est quoi ce complete mod 2009 là ? 
> 
> Moi je suis allé sur la zone à pluton et du coup j'ai mis le float32 + weather overhauled, rien d'autre, et c'est pas aussi classe. Il est compatible avec les anciennes sauvegardes ou pas ?


D'après l'auteur, oui c'est compatible avec les anciennes saves sauf si ca marche pas  :tired: 

Et sinon, c'est un mod purement graphique, idéal pour une première partie. Comme tu peux le voir, c'est assez splendide meme si le gameplayb reste strictement identique.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ptain elle paye ta place centrale 
> Par contre ca bouffe quand meme pas mal de place tous ces embellissements dis moi ...


Oui mais quelle classe  :B): . 

J'ai jamais aimé les surpopulation en  plus.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Et sinon, c'est un mod purement graphique, idéal pour une première partie. Comme tu peux le voir, c'est assez splendide meme si le gameplayb reste strictement identique.


C'est justement ce que je veux. 
Mais bon, le "sauf si ça marche pas" refroidit un peu quand même  :tired:

----------


## Pelomar

> C'est justement ce que je veux. 
> Mais bon, le "sauf si ça marche pas" refroidit un peu quand même


*hausse les épaules*
Teste, tu verras bien. Étant un mod presque uniquement graphique, y a de bonnes chances que les saves fonctionnent.

Et au pire, je trouve que STALKER est un jeu qui se recommence assez bien.

Et au vraiment pire, ben tu joue sans le pack  :tired:

----------


## Thom'

> *hausse les épaules*
> Teste, tu verras bien. Étant un mod presque uniquement graphique, y a de bonnes chances que les saves fonctionnent.
> 
> Et au pire, je trouve que STALKER est un jeu qui se recommence assez bien.
> 
> Et au vraiment pire, ben tu joue sans le pack



Ou tu mets ta sauvegarde de coté ? C'est pas possible avec ce jeu ?

----------


## Pelomar

> Ou tu mets ta sauvegarde de coté ? C'est pas possible avec ce jeu ?


Avec Vista j'avais jamais réussi a les trouver, mais normalement c'est possible ouais.

----------


## Froyok

C:\Users\Public\Stalker-shoc

-> Chemin sous Seven, je pense que pour vista c'est identique.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

C'est dans les dossiers partagés.

----------


## ELOdry

> Et sinon, c'est un mod purement graphique, idéal pour une première partie. Comme tu peux le voir, c'est assez splendide meme si le gameplayb reste strictement identique.


Et donc, théoriquement, on peut l'installer par dessus le pluton's pack?

----------


## Thomasorus

Non.

----------


## terciperix

Tiens c'est marrant Gothic III c'est le jeu qui est toujours dans ma gouttière depuis pas mal de temps déjà( depuis qu'après avoir libéré la moitié des villes de Myrtana, je me suis rendu compte que ma seule save était pourrie). En même temps pas trop envie de risquer ma vie(ô combien précieuse pour l'humanité) pour essayer de ratrapper cette galette qui ose porter l'apellation "jeux video". ::(:

----------


## Thom'

> Tiens c'est marrant Gothic III c'est le jeu qui est toujours dans ma gouttière depuis pas mal de temps déjà( depuis qu'après avoir libéré la moitié des villes de Myrtana, je me suis rendu compte que ma seule save était pourrie). En même temps pas trop envie de risquer ma vie(ô combien précieuse pour l'humanité) pour essayer de ratrapper cette galette qui ose porter l'apellation "jeux video".


 ::O: ... :tired:

----------


## Dark Fread

Dans... Dans ta gouttière, hein...  :tired:

----------


## Nelfe

Ça doit être du québecois.

----------


## Jean Pale

> Dans... Dans ta gouttière, hein...


Pourquoi ? Tu les mets ou tes jeux toi ?  :tired:  (dtcshield).

----------


## Thom'

*STALKER* avec le Complete Mod :











Ce jeu est une merveille  ::wub::

----------


## domertow

Moi qui n'ai jamais joué à Stalker, j'en pleure de voir ces screen !

----------


## Theor

> *STALKER* avec le Complete Mod :
> 
> Ce jeu est une merveille


Un jour, moi aussi mon PC affichera ça !
De toutes façons, il est déjà assez joli comme ça.  :Emo:

----------


## Nelfe

C'est Shadow of Chernobyl ou Clear Sky ?

----------


## bisc0tte

> C'est Shadow of Chernobyl ou Clear Sky ?


SoC.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-co...e-2009-release

----------


## day08/epidemic

Surt mon pc ps moyen de lancer le jeu avec le complete mod... Je me limite donc à WEATHER OVERHAULED  ::'(:

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Freespace2 en triple ecran :


Taille réelle ici :
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/f3ec99c...faf3dc528.html

----------


## Tyler Durden

Et là c'est le drame.

----------


## Sylvine

Check-list du materiel du parfait pilleur de tombe:
Un grapin
Ok
Une tenue adaptée à une activité sportive
Ok
Un sac à dos
Ok
Des uzis chromés et un fusil à pompe en or
Ok

----------


## Olipro

Tomb raider 8  :Bave: 
Les niveaux en Grece et en Egypte sont surpuissants.
Sans doute parce que ce sont des niveaux dans lequels on explore les ruines d'anciens temples. Chose qui se fait de plus en plus rare dans ces jeux d'exploration de ruines et de tombes.

Ahah j'ai bien envie de frapper à la fenêtre de chez Eidos et de sortir, sur le même ton que le professeur Malcolm de Jurassic Park
"Euh dites moi, est ce que vous avez prévu de mettre des tombes dans votre jeu d'exploration de tombes ? Hein ... Eh oh ... "

----------


## Sylvine

> Tomb raider 8


 Wow, heureusement qu'ils ont arreté de foutre un numéro à partir du 3 parce que ça fait peur.

Sinon il est supayr mais j'ai quand même un petit faible pour Legend (oui, Tomb Raider 7).

Là je l'ai bientôt fini Anniversary à 100%, je vais sûrement recevoir Underworld demain, je suis joie.




> Ahah j'ai bien envie de frapper à la fenêtre de chez Eidos et de sortir, sur le même ton que le professeur Malcolm de Jurassic Park
> 
> "Euh dites moi, est ce que vous avez prévu de mettre des tombes dans votre jeu d'exploration de tombes ? Hein ... Eh oh ... "


 
"Je crois que je hais cet homme..."

(et sinon c'est plus Eidos qui fait les TR)

----------


## Steack

> Freespace2 en triple ecran :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/e5f892c...7-dfc9fcdab6ca
> 
> Taille réelle ici :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/show/f3ec99c...faf3dc528.html


Ho le bourgeois  ::o: 
 ::P:

----------


## Olipro

Underworld, le niveau en thaïchineviet-land (zut, le pays qu'on voit dans James Bond : L'homme au Pistolet D'Or, voila) est grandiose aussi. Là aussi parce que c'est de l'exploration de ruines.
Pour le reste du jeu, ils ont oublié le principe de Tomb Raider.
(bon je suis un peu méchant, mais c'est pour leur bien  ::P:  )

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Thailande, l'ile à été rebaptisé james bond island depuis  ::o:

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Là aussi parce que c'est de l'exploration de ruines.
> Pour le reste du jeu, ils ont oublié le principe de Tomb Raider.
> (bon je suis un peu méchant, mais c'est pour leur bien  )


Je l'ai fini avec une main dans le dos ce jeu. Dans mes souvenirs on galérait juste pour finir un niveau.

----------


## Olipro

> (et sinon c'est plus Eidos qui fait les TR)


Ouais je sais, mais pour moi ce sera toujours Eidos. Na  ::P: 
( Bien joué la photo  ::):  )

----------


## Silver

Retour à Morrowind, l'épidémie se répand sur mon ordi.  ::(: 

- J'aime me balader dans mon costume fraîchement volé.


- Des ordinateurs (vo : ordinators) qui ont toujours la classe.


- Vivec sous un ciel étoilé.


- Mmm, c'est dangereux par là...

----------


## Roukse

> Retour à Morrowind, l'épidémie se répand sur mon ordi. 
> 
> - J'aime me balader dans mon costume fraîchement volé.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/05d...81d14dbb43.jpg
> 
> - Des ordinateurs (vo : ordinators) qui ont toujours la classe.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cf0...f2d64ec4d1.jpg
> 
> - Vivec sous un ciel étoilé.
> ...



Oh le "joli" petit minou..  : p

----------


## Dark Fread

Ah ah ah, j'ai honte, j'ai honte. C'est les vacances.

 

Global Mu Online, un petit MMO gratos, moche et sans doute Coréen ou Chinois dont le seul but est de farmer comme un porc en cliquant sur des bestioles dont l'espoir de se faire des équipements stylés, parce qu'avec plus de 100 000 armes et armures en jeu, on en croise des mecs stylés qui vous font baver. 
Ben quoi, c'est sympa de laisser son cerveau posé sur une chaise, des fois. 

Quitte à farmer, looter, grinder et faire plein de trucs cochons, autant le faire sur un obscur truc gratuit et se torcher avec WoW  :B): 

Ah oui la porte, c'est par là, merci... ----->[]
Hein ? La corde, carrément ?

----------


## Lucaxor

Mon dieu que c'est vilain. Bouh.

----------


## Hellzed

> Wow, heureusement qu'ils ont arreté de foutre un numéro à partir du 3 parce que ça fait peur.
> 
> Sinon il est supayr mais j'ai quand même un petit faible pour Legend (oui, Tomb Raider 7).
> 
> Là je l'ai bientôt fini Anniversary à 100%, je vais sûrement recevoir Underworld demain, je suis joie.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.filmdope.com/Gallery/ActorsA/667-10106.gif
> ...


Oué d'ailleurs j'ai jamais compris pourquoi les derniers TR avaient eu des notes execrables dans CPC.
Underworld c'est le juste milieu entre Legend et Anniverssary, j'ai adoré bien qu'il manque un peu de bonnes énigmes (comme celles des poteaux en Egypte qui m'a rendu fou). C'est bien le meilleur et le plus aboutis de la trilogie à mon avis.

----------


## terciperix

Un screen de Team Fortress 2

Je savais bien que le soldier ne dormait jamais loin de son arme fétiche ::):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Freespace2 en triple ecran :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/e5f892c...7-dfc9fcdab6ca
> 
> Taille réelle ici :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/show/f3ec99c...faf3dc528.html


  ::o:  C'est quoi ce cockpit ?

----------


## Ag!to

Bon, on attendant que SF4 s'active correctement (Toujours pas pu y jouer "Jeu indisponible pour le moment) j'ai fait l'erreur de faire "vue mettre a jour les infos".

Ils sont logiques, chez Steam.




Affichez en grand pour voir la date.

----------


## Nelfe

Oui j'avais eu la même chose lors de l'update de Empire Total War.

----------


## Snowman

Le Shoggoth (dit aussi _tas-de-merdus-tentaculus-oculus-pustulus_) dans Dark Corners Of The Earth :

----------


## terciperix

Animal ? Végétal ?

----------


## Nelfe

Ni l'un ni l'autre  :B):

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Animal ? Végétal ?


Shoggothesque.

----------


## Snowman

> Animal ? Végétal ?


Je dirais entre la plante carnivore et le tas de boue.

----------


## Aghora

J'ai encore jamais rencontré ces bestioles dans _Horreur à Arkham_ (JdP), on dirait que j'ai de la chance.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Bisou ? :



Ch'est bô :



MMMMMMMOKAY !

----------


## gripoil

MAIS QUEL ENCULE DE SA RACE CE BOSS DE MAAAAAAYYYYYRDE!!! Un petit coup d'poing de merde il restait, un mini pichenette !!!

C'est ce que je viens de dire oui, apres une 10aine de continue écoulés.
Comment ça se fait que dans tous les street fighter le boss soit si relou a niquer ? Le pire c'est que quand on fini par le battre on lui fou en général une rouste de l'autre monde !

----------


## Pigno

Ça me rappelle de mauvais souvenirs sur la box et des cassages de manettes contre le sol ! J'en ai fait des cauchemars de ce boss en bwa... (faut dire que je suis assez mauvais quand même  ::ninja:: )

----------


## gripoil

> Ça me rappelle de mauvais souvenirs sur la box et des cassages de manettes contre le sol ! J'en ai fait des cauchemars de ce boss en bwa... (faut dire que je suis assez mauvais quand même )


Ouais j'suis pas terrible non plus, j'place a peu pres ce que j'veux quand j'veux, mais disons que c'est pas encore tout a fait les bons moments...

Ah ah marrant ce screen ...

NAAAAAN!!! S'PAS MARRANT IL M'A ENCORE NIKAY ALORS QU'IL LUI RESTE 3PV S'T'ENCULAAAAAY!!!!

----------


## Pluton

J'alterne :


(Crise)

Avec :


(La chute de la dague)

Eh bin croyez moi croyez moi pas, pour moi le deuxième a grave la classe quand même !

----------


## Pigno

> NAAAAAN!!! S'PAS MARRANT IL M'A ENCORE NIKAY ALORS QU'IL LUI RESTE 3PV S'T'ENCULAAAAAY!!!!


 ::P: Je reconnais l'attaque qu'il fait, l'espèce de sort de zone qui te projète a l'autre bout. Le pire c'est quand il le fait 4 fois d'affiler.  ::'(: 

Et sinon Crysis, le moment qui me fait toujours une petite chatouille à la rétine :

----------


## gripoil

C'est dingue c'est toujours le même screenshot de crysis ici. A croire qu'apres le jeu est chiant ?  ::ninja:: 


Sinon ça y'est j'l'ai niqué! Commençais a être mort de rire tout seul devant mon écran a force d'enchainer. Puis j'l'ai battu et le début de folie a fini par partir.

Edit: Et comme j'avais dis, j'lui ai mis une grosse rouste, premier round ultra combo finish, deuxieme round il me reste plein de vie et voilà.

----------


## Pigno

> C'est dingue c'est toujours le même screenshot de crysis ici. A croire qu'apres le jeu est chiant ? 
> Sinon ça y'est j'l'ai niqué! Commençais a être mort de rire tout seul devant mon écran a force d'enchainer. Puis j'l'ai battu et le début de folie a fini par partir.


Bien joué ! Ouais sinon pas tellement faux pour Crysis. C'est surtout que c'est le moment à atteindre après avoir passé 2heures à bien régler les graphs, install de tweak ou autre, pour voir si say bô! Pis après t'arrêtes de jouer.  ::P:

----------


## gripoil

> Bien joué ! Ouais sinon pas tellement faux pour Crysis.


En tous cas moi j'fais pareil, je joue 2h et je relance plus jamais le jeu, faut dire que le jeu est pas a moi faudrait que j'le rende a son proprio.

----------


## Olipro

> Eh bin croyez moi croyez moi pas, pour moi le deuxième a grave la classe quand même !


Moi je te crois.
C'est fou comme crysis m'endort. "hm là je vais arriver dans une zone, je suis sur qu'il y aura 5 correns à butter. Gagné. Tiens une maison avec plein de lance roquettes, il y aura donc au moins 2 tanks qui vont venir. Gagné. Allez faut que j'avance dans la jungle. Les 15 premiers metres il n'y aura rien, c'est un changement de zone, mais apres, il devrait y avoir une patrouille de correns, c'est obligé. Gagné."
 :tired:

----------


## ziltoïd

> Moi je te crois.
> C'est fou comme crysis m'endort. "hm là je vais arriver dans une zone, je suis sur qu'il y aura 5 correns à butter. Gagné. Tiens une maison avec plein de lance roquettes, il y aura donc au moins 2 tanks qui vont venir. Gagné. Allez faut que j'avance dans la jungle. Les 15 premiers metres il n'y aura rien, c'est un changement de zone, mais apres, il devrait y avoir une patrouille de correns, c'est obligé. Gagné."


C'est pour çà que je suis pas fan des FPS dits "modernes". Duke, c'est le bien.

----------


## Pelomar

Ca lui fera les pieds  ::ninja::

----------


## Pelomar

Toujours Red Orchestra : Darkest Hour



Euh...  :tired: 



Des types bloqués la depuis une demi-heure...



Une grenade...



Here you go !





Féroce bataille dans les rues de Carentan.

----------


## gripoil

> Des types bloqués la depuis une demi-heure...
> 
> ...
> 
> Une grenade...


Excellent  :^_^:

----------


## Pluton

Pelomar, quand tu joue à RO, mets-toi sur le TS dédié qu'on puisse te retrouver. :;):

----------


## Steack

Je te dois une crise de fou rire  :^_^:

----------


## Pelomar

> Pelomar, quand tu joue à RO, mets-toi sur le TS dédié qu'on puisse te retrouver.


Ca roule !




> Je te dois une crise de fou rire


Le truc triste, c'est que j'ai même pas eu le temps de voir la grenade exploser, du coup je sais pas combien de team-kill j'ai fait  :Emo:

----------


## domertow

:tired: 

 :^_^:

----------


## Steack

> Le truc triste, c'est que j'ai même pas eu le temps de voir la grenade exploser, du coup je sais pas combien de team-kill j'ai fait


Je compatis  :Emo:

----------


## Pluton

> Ca roule !
> 
> 
> 
> Le truc triste, c'est que j'ai même pas eu le temps de voir la grenade exploser, du coup je sais pas combien de team-kill j'ai fait


Si t'as eu tout le monde, à vue de nez, je dirais 10.

----------


## terciperix

Le TEAMKILL est formellement interdit selon le code civil neptunien.
D'après les accords de Despina, du 8 mars de l'an 5.

Mais que fait la police !! ::sad::

----------


## Aghora

> Le truc triste, c'est que j'ai même pas eu le temps de voir la grenade exploser, du coup je sais pas combien de team-kill j'ai fait


T'es méchant, ils avaient peut-être envie de chier tous en même temps et les toilettes étaient bloquées par un allemand arrivé avant eux, c'est tout  :Emo: .

----------


## Gunzen-R



----------


## Nibher

> 


Tain  ::O: 
L'est barbue  :tired: 






 :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Tain 
> L'est barbue


C'est une ombre... Elle a en fait un joli minois mais ses jambes de bûcheron doivent être un fantasme de  japonais... Fans de Crumb. (si vous connaissez)

----------


## Menkar

> http://uppix.net/1/4/d/6f137cf37f36c...d3dfc67att.jpg



Terrible.  :^_^:

----------


## Nibher

> C'est une ombre... Elle a en fait un joli minois mais ses jambes de bûcheron doivent être un fantasme de  japonais... Fans de Crumb. (si vous connaissez)


Oui je me doutais bien que c'était pas de la barbe  :;):

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Oui je me doutais bien que c'était pas de la barbe


Heu c'est bizarre , mais sur la deuxième , elle a exactement la meme "ombre" au meme endroit  :tired:

----------


## Nibher

En fait c'est pas vraiment une ombre, c'est un effet type cell-shading qui colle des contours noirs.

----------


## domertow

Elle est barbue quand même ! :tired:

----------


## Pluton

Dans Red Orchestra Darkest Hour, un type qui se coince dans les barbelés c'est bizarre. Quand en plus il reste en l'air en position de course, ça l'est encore davantage. Mais quand sa MG qui est obscènement pointée vers l'arrière se met à cracher le feu ça tient carrément de l'hallucination  ::o: 

Je sens que ce type essaie de me faire comprendre quelque chose, peut-être le sens de la vie, mais j'avoue mon incompréhension totale.  :tired:

----------


## Pelomar

Ah ah j'ai déjà vu le truc de la MG qui tire par derrière, mais sans le saut de barbelés j'avoue  :tired:

----------


## Olipro

Exactement comme je l'imaginais quand tu le décrivais  ::):

----------


## Sylvine

Tain, vous jouez sans moi bande de fumiers!
Prevenez la prochaine fois, j'ai enfin du temps libre.



Je crois que y'a des survivants là-dessous!



Get some!

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ils ne jouent pas avec les nuls.

----------


## Sylvine

> Ils ne jouent pas avec les nuls.


 Tu m'étonnes, depuis que Bruno Carette est mort c'est plus les mêmes...

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## gripoil

J'ai découvert que les persos a charges se jouaient bien au clavier, a la manette j'arrive a rien. Mais bon avec un pote on va faire notre stick arcade, et ensuite j'acheterai le jeu au lieu de lui squatter le sien parcequ'il a plus de carte graphique hinhinhin!
 
J'suis toujours autant fan des tacles batards de Bison (Vega, Dictator comme vous voulez, quel bordel ces noms)



Sinon Abel est très sympa

----------


## Mr.Pipboy



----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ayé j'ai le jeu !! Par contre, j'ai perdu toutes mes skills dans le sens, je fais des truc encore plus pourri que quand je jouais à la version X360.

----------


## Nielle

Je trouve vraiment horrible SF 4 sur pc.  ::cry::  (j'entends le jeu au clavier ou sans vraie manette)

Mais je style graphique j'accroche c'est super joli

----------


## ikarad

> Je trouve vraiment horrible SF 4 sur pc.  (j'entends le jeu au clavier ou sans vraie manette)
> 
> Mais je style graphique j'accroche c'est super joli


Mais on joue pas à un jeu de baston au clavier même sur PC surtout depuis que les périph adéquats existent (et ça fait bien plus de 15 ans que c'est le cas). C'est comme jouer à une simu d'avion au clavier. 

Le PC a ça de bien qu'il  ya tous les périphériques qui fonctionnent sur PC et ce depuis plus de 15 ans (ça va du clavier au joystick)

----------


## terciperix

Hop Call of juarez 2 sans le viseur ::):

----------


## Kamasa

C'est moi ou la douille qui vole c'est un vieux bitmap ?

----------


## Jean Pale

Putain c'est clair  ::O:

----------


## domertow

Je crois plutôt que c'est le hud nan ?

:mecquicomprendrien:

----------


## RoRo123

C'est le curseur de la souris

----------


## Raidhaennor

C'est pas le curseur plutôt ?

Edit : grillayd

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Putain c'est clair


C'est surtout super important  :tired: 
"ce lacet de chaussure est super mal modélisé, je propose qu'on brûle ce jeu" :  Burn the witch !

----------


## terciperix

En fait c'est un bug.
Après être rentrer dans la partie, et bien le curseur est resté mais le viseur ne venait pas.
Du coup pour bouger la camera s'était chaud ::rolleyes::

----------


## WoweeZowee

> En fait c'est un bug.
> Après être rentrer dans la partie, et bien le curseur est resté mais le viseur ne venait pas.
> Du coup pour bouger la camera s'était chaud


L'honneur est sauf  :;): ... Je compte bien l'essayer ce petit jeu. Je m'ennuie.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> C'est moi ou la douille qui vole c'est un vieux bitmap ?


Hmm... Le fait que ladite douille a encore la balle aurait du faire tiquer ...

----------


## Hellzed

Vraiment un  côté Club Med cet Anno 1404

----------


## domertow

Ouah c'est beau quand même  ::wub:: 

ça tourne sur une config modeste ?

----------


## Hellzed

Plus ou moins.

----------


## MrChris

> Plus ou moins.


En voilà une réponse éclairée  ::lol:: 

Bon déja, c'est quoi une config' modeste ?
On va taper dans la moyenne et dire qu'un Core2 (E5200), une carte graphique type 9800GT/HD4670 avec 2 Go de Ram feront tourner le jeu très correctement (détails graphiques moyen/haut) dans des résolutions 19/22" (1680*1050).

----------


## Hellzed

> En voilà une réponse éclairée 
> 
> Bon déja, c'est quoi une config' modeste ?
> On va taper dans la moyenne et dire qu'un Core2 (E5200), une carte graphique type 9800GT/HD4670 avec 2 Go de Ram feront tourner le jeu très correctement (détails graphiques moyen/haut) dans des résolutions 19/22" (1680*1050).


Ben je dis ça parce qu'avec une bonne config je me tape des chutes à 15Fps, comme des pics à 55.  ::(:

----------


## domertow

> Ben je dis ça parce qu'avec une bonne config je me tape des chutes à 15Fps, comme des pics à 55.


 ::o: 

D'accord, donc je passe mon chemin avec ma petite 8600gts de remplacement  ::siffle:: 

(je retourne sur anno 1503)

----------


## Anonyme871

Je me suis modélisé avec ma copine et un rat mutant  ::ninja::

----------


## domertow

J'ai l'impression qu'il volent  ::huh::

----------


## Hellzed

C'est l'anorexie qui permet de planer.  ::P:

----------


## Frypolar

> D'accord, donc je passe mon chemin avec ma petite 8600gts de remplacement 
> 
> (je retourne sur anno 1503)


Teste la démo ! Ça passe peut-être.

----------


## Pigno

Anno 1404 c'est bucolique : 


Anno avec son île à binouze de moine et ses jolies champs d'herbe à bière  :tired: 


Anno et ses batailles navales : 


Et surtout Anno avec ses heures qui passent à toute vitesse  ::wub::  M'en vais me coucher maintenant...  ::|:  ::zzz::

----------


## terciperix

Quoi !? Ta joué toute la nuit ? Oh purée ::O:

----------


## Aghora

Toi t'as jamais joué à Civilization, tu connais pas ce que c'est  :^_^: .

----------


## Bergil

FUEL

----------


## Hellzed

> FUEL
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5c3...2a90c2a711.jpg


Genre de screenshot qui fait baver, mais quand on sait que les sensations de conduite sont execrables, les bruits de moteurs abominables et le challenge absent, on se dit encore une fois, quel gâchis. Et un gâchis français.  ::(:

----------


## Olipro

Thief 2 sur l'incroyable et passionnante fan mission The Seven Shades of Mercury

----------


## Bergil

> Genre de screenshot qui fait baver, mais quand on sait que les sensations de conduite sont execrables, les bruits de moteurs abominables et l'absence de challenge, on se dit encore une fois, quel gâchis. Et un gâchis français.


Je partage pas les avis négatifs sur ce jeu. Je suis sans doute moins exigeant (les jeux de course c'est pas mon truc), mais putain depuis une semaine je prends mon panard.

----------


## Flox

Toujours Daoc, photo de la fine équipe ayant récupéré la relique mana d'Hibernia ce matin...

Je suis l'homme à la capuche jaune  :B):

----------


## Pluton

> http://uppix.net/7/c/f/87d46e8853a9e...6c10fa5btt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/7/c/f/4fd4e2efb60fa...89329787tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/2/0/9/1faacf874203f...4791ee3ett.jpg
> Thief 2 sur l'incroyable et passionnante fan mission The Seven Shades of Mercury


Et moi qui part en vacances...
Ordure, j'aurais ta peau !  ::(:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Cool, on peut jouer Baudouin IV :

----------


## KiwiX

Ma première destruction de roubignoles ingame.





Assurément un grand jeu, j'vous dis.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Space Phallus  :Bave:

----------


## Pelomar

> http://uppix.net/7/c/f/87d46e8853a9e...6c10fa5btt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/7/c/f/4fd4e2efb60fa...89329787tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/2/0/9/1faacf874203f...4791ee3ett.jpg
> Thief 2 sur l'incroyable et passionnante fan mission The Seven Shades of Mercury


Y a pas moyen de le faire marcher avec Vista ?  :Emo:

----------


## Olipro

Bah je le fais marcher sur xp, et Mysterius fait marcher System Shock 2 (meme moteur que thief 2) sur vista.

Faut voir sur la zone à pluton, il explique tout.
Entre autre, il faut le ddfix, et desactiver un coeur. Mais tout est expliqué.

----------


## Pelomar

Ben je sais, pas la j'ai un nouveau pc et j'ai exactement le même bug que sur mon portable : installation tranquille et je peux jouer, mais plantage réguliers :/

----------


## edenwars

Ben voilà,j'en mets une de  replica complètement cons....
Oui,je trouve qu'une ia est très stupide parfois(tous le temps?) 

Celui s'est bloqué la tête dans une table


Celui-là,dans un ascenseur



Et celui-là,se prend pour superman  :tired:

----------


## Zaraf

> * space phallus *
> 
> Assurément un grand jeu, j'vous dis.



En tout cas le développeur manque pas d'imagination, en particulier pour les boss

----------


## Saumon

::o:  ::o:

----------


## Dark Fread

Le mode FreeRide de la demo de Fuel : 
Otez-moi un doute... L'antialiasing est à chier, non ? Les screens sont en aa 4x. 

Le petit oiseau va sortir...


Kaykay staïle ! 


Oh merde, une route, la teuhon. 


Ouch ! 








Coucou, tu veux voir ma durite ?



Moi j'aime bien. C'est à peu près joli (localement, en fait, et compte tenu du caractère ouvert de Fuel. Au delà de 20 mètres, c'est quand même pas folichon du tout), mais le gros point noir selon moi : feeling des véhicules moyen, rendu catastrophique par une gestion des collision absolument risible. (niveau, quoi, PS1 ?)
Sinon, c'est tout de même plutôt classe, quoique un peu vide. Ah oui, et j'ai eu vaguement l'impression de me balader à moto dans Fallout 3. Sur le coup, j'ai eu un petit début de nausée, mais ça va mieux là.
M'enfin... La map ouverte ne sera pas suffisante pour me faire décrocher de Motorstorm (PS3), je le crains...

----------


## La Mimolette

*L'Appel De Juarez 2*
Voici le plus bel atterrissage auquel j'ai pu assister dans un jeux vidéo! Le pauvre homme a été propulsé par mes tirs sur des barils d'explosifs et a atterri sur notre montre charge dans une position... Bref...

----------


## Jean Pale

Petite séance de Grid :

----------


## Olipro

Please zombies, LEAVE MEEE ALOOOONE :''''(

----------


## silverragout

> Please zombies, LEAVE MEEE ALOOOONE :''''(
> 
> http://uppix.net/4/e/6/ea51c62d56a41...8dafebcbtt.jpg


Tu dois être très très jolie pour qu'il y ai autant de monde.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jean Pale

Olipro et la descente des zombies gay.

Encore du grid, un vrai régal ce jeu :

----------


## Dark Fread

> Olipro et la descente des zombies gay.
> 
> Encore du grid, un vrai régal ce jeu :


Tu peux pas nous faire deux-trois screens en triple écran ?  :Bave:

----------


## Jean Pale

Wut ?

----------


## Dark Fread

Ah merde, excuse, je croyais que c'était toi avait posté la capture de Freespace en triple-screen.

----------


## Anonyme871

Elle est où cette capture ?  :Bave:

----------


## Froyok

> Elle est où cette capture ?


http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=6062

----------


## IrishCarBomb

HL2 Episode 2, un vrai régal. Et le Source toujours aussi beau (5 ans mine de rien).

----------


## ikarad

> Ben je dis ça parce qu'avec une bonne config je me tape des chutes à 15Fps, comme des pics à 55.


Pareil avec ma 208gtx j'ai des fois notamment dans les cut scènes des chutes à 18 i/s. Mais c'était pareil avec 1701. A croire que ces cut scènes sont pas optimisés.

----------


## PolluXxX

> Please zombies, LEAVE MEEE ALOOOONE :''''(
> 
> http://uppix.net/4/e/6/ea51c62d56a41...8dafebcbtt.jpg


Comment qu'ça se fait que tu aies tant de zombies?

----------


## Jean Pale

Il est beau gosse. Et il a surtout fait un mod zombies.

----------


## Froyok

> Comment qu'ça se fait que tu aies tant de zombies?


C'est un mod qu'il à créé, remonte de quelques pages dans ce topic, tu verras...

[EDIT] Un peu grilled, mais moi j'explique mieux  ::P:  !

----------


## Olipro

Dans le topic stalker les mod de grenouillere de bavoir multicolor surtout  ::P:

----------


## M.Rick75

Je viens de reprendre *X3 Terran Conflict*, que j'avais mis de coté (après un bug qui m'avait bien bousillé ma partie).

La forêt de Jupiter, de jolis champignons (l'image est un peu retouchée)


"Chef, je crois qu'on a une défaillance dans le pare-feu d'Office... La chaudière quantique fait un drôle de grésillement, non?"


Un gros destroyer Xenon fout le bordel dans le secteur.


J'aime beaucoup le design des vaisseaux Terriens, assez rétro.


Un pote Teladi est venu m'apporté un délicieux gâteau de l'espace que nous savourons au clair de la Terre.


"Look at the size of that bigoudi!"


Dernière mission de la campagne terrienne, mon premier abordage réussi (mais très, trèèèèèèès long à cause de soldats pas du tout entraînés).


Et la grosse station de défense Taurus du coté de la Terre, pour fêter la victoire.

----------


## Slayertom

Les screens de la soirée du 11/07 avec 30 canards énervés sur arma2

----------


## Slayertom



----------


## Anonyme871

> Je viens de reprendre *X3 Terran Conflict*, que j'avais mis de coté (après un bug qui m'avait bien bousillé ma partie).
> 
> La forêt de Jupiter, de jolis champigons (image retouchée)
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c78...0-e14be645750b
> 
> "Chef, je crois qu'on a une défaillance dans le pare-feu d'Office... La chaudière quantique fait un drôle de grésillement, non?"
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1eb...b-54077e3055f8
> 
> Un gros destroyer Xenon fout le bordel dans le secteur.
> ...


Houha. Mais c'est bô  ::wub::

----------


## Nelfe

Clair, ça me donne envie de réinstaller X3 : Reunion  :Bave:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

See ya bande de péquenots :

----------


## Anonyme871

> Clair, ça me donne envie de réinstaller X3 : Reunion


Moi aussi, mais après faut que je divorce  :Emo: .

Le premier screen, c'est mon desktop maintenant  :Cigare:

----------


## Jean Pale

Re Grid !

----------


## Fernando

Bon y a peu trop de jolis screenhots là, jvais changer ça:


Mon premier match de bloodbowl avec les gobelins, heureusement pour le pauvre gobelin c'était le dernier tour  ::P: .

----------


## aKa.

*ArmA II - Samedi 11 juillet - Coop CanardPC

*





*Tout le reste : Partie 1 - Partie 2 - Partie 3*

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

C'est partie pour le jeu le plus flou du monde :

Dégage ! :





Niiiiiaoooooonnn ! ( bruit de moteur mal fait avec la bouche )...



ReNiiiiiaoooooonnn  ::|:

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...)Niiiiiaoooooonnn ! ( bruit de moteur mal fait avec la bouche )...(...) ReNiiiiiaoooooonnn


 :^_^: 

"Et la palme du meilleur bruiteur virtuel est décerné à.....
(_Applause... Applause..._) Miiiiiiiiiiiiiister..... Pipboooyyyyyyy!!!"

Vraiment très bien fait.

----------


## johnclaude

Pour des raisons de budget, la scène suivante sera entièrement bruitée à la bouche:



> Niiiiiaoooooonnn ! ( bruit de moteur mal fait avec la bouche )...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/207...4c64acb3bc.jpg
> 
> ReNiiiiiaoooooonnn

----------


## RUPPY

Bon sang  ::O:  : renommer le topic à mon insu...fasciste  ::(:

----------


## Texgroove

Suite à cette génialissime news j'ai ressorti de mes cartons Mechwarrior 4 et le ressenti avec le forcefeedback c'est que du bonheur  ::wub::

----------


## RUPPY

Anno 1404



En avant les potos, sus aux envahisseurs...


18 tirs de canons en même temps dans sa face : oneshoot


Les cons, les murs de gauche et de droite sont pétés et ils s'évertuent à ruiner la porte


La classe c'te baraque

----------


## Groomy

Pour pas gâcher, montage avec encore Anno 1404 :

----------


## Marty

Anno 1701 :

En fin de partie, je me fais toujours un petit chateau.





Mais bordel, ca coute cher. D'ailleurs, il manque quelques finitions.

----------


## RUPPY

> Anno 1701 :
> 
> En fin de partie, je me fais toujours un petit chateau.
> 
> http://uppix.net/4/a/3/e6b994cc8f045...e8303223tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/8/d/9/123fd2dddf14f...58465086tt.jpg
> 
> Mais bordel, ca coute cher. D'ailleurs, il manque quelques finitions.
> ...


Respect le château....

Par contre, tu joues avec les options graphiques aux mini ou pas loin non ? Ou alors, c'est moi qui ne me rendait plus compte des améliorations graphiques de 1404  ::rolleyes::  car dans mon esprit, 1701 était déja mimi tout plein

----------


## Marty

Je joue sur un portable Dell.
Je n'ai rien à ajouter.

 :;):

----------


## Olipro

> Anno 1701 :
> 
> En fin de partie, je me fais toujours un petit chateau.
> 
> http://uppix.net/4/a/3/e6b994cc8f045...e8303223tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/8/d/9/123fd2dddf14f...58465086tt.jpg
> 
> Mais bordel, ca coute cher. D'ailleurs, il manque quelques finitions.
> ...


 ::o: 
Grandiose. Tout simplement grandiose !

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Y a un mod coop a mechwarrior 4?

----------


## Olipro

Et puisqu'on est dans les screens en vue tres éloignée de villes :

Ma ville sur la map Oasis de pharaoh. Tres bonne map, un point d'eau minuscule, il faut concentrer fermes et puits au même endroit et jouer sur les réseaux de distribution pour éparpiller ces ressources rares dans la ville. Importations minimums.
(clic pour zoom sur image ultra HD next gen pixel sensitive quadrigraphix digital expert v2)

----------


## Marty

> Grandiose. Tout simplement grandiose !


Merci.

J'aimerais bien voir ce que l'on peut faire dans Anno 1404. Mais déjà que 1701 tourne difficilement sur mon portable...

Edit : Héhé, toi aussi c'est grandiose Olipro !

----------


## Olipro

1404 n'offre pas de possibilité de création. Au final, il faut faire une cathédrale. Point.
Les villes pourront se différencier sur de légers détails d'architecture, mais globalement, on différencie mal deux villes de deux joueurs.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Y a un mod coop a mechwarrior 4?


Je ne crois pas. Par contre, tu as du multi que j'ai jamais testé. ET peut être que les quelques mods dispo ça et là permet de faire du Coop.

----------


## ikarad

Un peu de crysis

----------


## Nykhola

Moddé ?

----------


## ikarad

> Moddé ?


Oui

Encore des images d'un mod



http://www.crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=47343

----------


## Roukse

> Oui
> 
> Encore des images d'un mod



Wow, joli ! ::O:

----------


## RUPPY

C'est un peu HS mais je me permets (c'est mon topic, merde hein... ::P: ) mais depuis que j'utilise Firefox, j'ai un truc strange : à chaque fois que je consulte ce sujet, le navigateur re-télécharge tous les screens  ::|: ...Avant, j'utilisais Maxthon 2 et tous les screens déja visionnés (donc déja téléchargés...en cache quoi...) apparaissaient imédiatement.... Il y a une option à régler dans Firefox  ::huh::  car j'ai l'impression qu'il efface toute trace des screens déja visionnés...ça m'énerve  :nawak: 



Merci  :;):

----------


## ikarad

> Wow, joli !


C'est clair mais la plus belle image que j'ai vu avec le cryengine 2 est celle-ci.


Je trouve dommage que ce moteur si puissant ne soit pas plus exploité car c'est un moteur qui même 2 ans après sa mise en service a encore plusieurs années d'avance sur les autres.

Je n'ose imaginer les RPGs, les STR, les jeux de course, les jeux d'aventure ou les simus d'avion qui utiliseraient ce moteur. C'est même le premier moteur 3D qui je pense peut faire mieux en temps réel que ce qu'offrait Myst 2, 4 o ublade runner en 3D précalculée. Avec l'image de blade runner ci-dessus on est déjà extrêmement proche du photoréalisme. Je n'ose imaginer le cryengine 4 qui lui sera surement totalement dans le photoréalisme et les images dignes des films d'animation.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Je n'ose imaginer le cryengine 4 qui lui sera surement totalement dans le photoréalisme et les images dignes des films d'animation.


Parler du Cry Engine 4 alors qu'on n'a strictement rien vu du 3 dans sa version PC, c'est euh, comment dire :/

----------


## Frypolar

Surtout que le 3 est moins puissant que son prédécesseur. Il a été créé pour de futurs jeux sur console.

Le screen de BladeRunner c'est un plan fixe aussi, il ne faut pas (encore) s'imaginer jouer dans un tel environnement  ::wub:: .

Cela dit, je préférais ceux de "Je suis une légende".

Edit : je remets le post de Slayertom avec les deux scènes : http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=4701

----------


## Roukse

> C'est clair mais la plus belle image que j'ai vu avec le cryengine 2 est celle-ci.
> http://nsa08.casimages.com/img/2009/...3440182389.jpg
> 
> Je trouve dommage que ce moteur si puissant ne soit pas plus exploité car c'est un moteur qui même 2 ans après sa mise en service a encore plusieurs années d'avance sur les autres.
> 
> Je n'ose imaginer les RPGs, les STR, les jeux de course, les jeux d'aventure ou les simus d'avion qui utiliseraient ce moteur. C'est même le premier moteur 3D qui je pense peut faire mieux en temps réel que ce qu'offrait Myst 2, 4 o ublade runner en 3D précalculée. Avec l'image de blade runner ci-dessus on est déjà extrêmement proche du photoréalisme. Je n'ose imaginer le cryengine 4 qui lui sera surement totalement dans le photoréalisme et les images dignes des films d'animation.



C'est sur, mais bon celle ci a reçu un coup de photoshop c'est qouasiment sur :\

----------


## ikarad

> Parler du Cry Engine 4 alors qu'on n'a strictement rien vu du 3 dans sa version PC, c'est euh, comment dire :/


Le3 n'est que la version multiplateforme du 2 avec des optimisations.
Le vrai successeur du 2 est le 4. Le boss de crytek l'a dit dans une interview il y a quelques temps.

---------- Post ajouté à 22h08 ----------




> C'est sur, mais bon celle ci a reçu un coup de photoshop c'est qouasiment sur :\


Normalement non car c'est issu d'un concours officiel donc ça n'a pu être trafiqué. Tout ce qui est beau n'est pas forcément trafiqué surtout quand ce n'est pas à but lucratif.
http://www.incrysis.com/index.php?op...sk=view&id=793
http://www.game-artist.net/forums/sc...eplicants.html


---------- Post ajouté à 22h09 ----------




> Le screen de BladeRunner c'est un plan fixe aussi, il ne faut pas (encore) s'imaginer jouer dans un tel environnement .


ça j'en doute pas mais si le moteur permet de faire ça en plan fixe il le permettra en temps réel, suffit d'avoir la machine adéquate ce qui ne tardera pas d'ici surement 1 ou 2 ans voir peut être moins. En tout cas c'était pour dire que ce moteur avait de la ressource à revendre.

----------


## Roukse

> Le3 n'est que la version multiplateforme du 2 avec des optimisations.
> Le vrai successeur du 2 est le 4. Le boss de crytek l'a dit dans une interview il y a quelques temps.
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 22h08 ----------
> 
> 
> Normalement non car c'est issu d'un concours officiel donc ça n'a pu être trafiqué
> http://www.incrysis.com/index.php?op...sk=view&id=793
> http://www.game-artist.net/forums/sc...eplicants.html
> ...


Sont aussi fort en moteur 3D qu'en voitures ces allemands : p

----------


## ikarad

> Sont aussi fort en moteur 3D qu'en voitures ces allemands : p


Je ne sais pas ce que vaudra le prochain moteur 3D d'ID ni celui d'EPIc ou ceux d'inconnu mais pour égaler ce moteur et le dépasser il va falloir du boulot.

Est-ce que l'id tech 5 fera aussi bien ou mieux? Telle est la question.

----------


## Roukse

> Je ne sais pas ce que vaudra le prochain moteur 3D d'ID ni celui d'EPIc ou ceux d'inconnu mais pour égaler ce moteur et le dépasser il va falloir du boulot.
> 
> Est-ce que l'id tech 5 fera aussi bien ou mieux? Telle est la question.


D'autant que crysis quoi qu'on en dise etait bien optimisé.. Pour preuve il tournait en high ( au max avec des tweaks de moddeurs ) sur ma machine qui a deux ans , bientot trois.. 

J'ai toujours pas vu de in game de l'id tech 5, mais c'est vrai que leur systeme de megatexture ( si c'est bien çelui ci ) reste novateur.. Mais si ils foirent le multiplateforme j'ai bien peur qu'il ne vendent pas leur moteur :s

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Le 3 n'est que la version multiplateforme du 2 avec des optimisations.
> Le vrai successeur du 2 est le 4. Le boss de crytek l'a dit dans une interview il y a quelques temps.


Certe, mais rien ne dit que le Cry Engine 3 peut offrir un rendu meilleur que l'actuel 2.0. Qui dit optimisation dit plus de détails/plus d'effets et autres post processing encore plus gourmand (pour du 2.0) sans pour autant l'être (sur du 3.0).

---------- Post ajouté à 21h45 ----------




> Je ne sais pas ce que vaudra le prochain moteur 3D d'ID ni celui d'EPIc ou ceux d'inconnu mais pour égaler ce moteur et le dépasser il va falloir du boulot.
> 
> Est-ce que l'id tech 5 fera aussi bien ou mieux? Telle est la question.


Ils sont déjà à l'ID Tech 6  ::P:

----------


## TehHolyOne

C'est bien sympa les megatextures mais à terme on va se retrouver avec des maps qui dépassent le GO (si c'est pas déjà le cas)  ::(:

----------


## ikarad

> Certe, mais rien ne dit que le Cry Engine 3 peut offrir un rendu meilleur que l'actuel 2.0. Qui dit optimisation dit plus de détails/plus d'effets et autres post processing encore plus gourmand (pour du 2.0) sans pour autant l'être (sur du 3.0).
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 21h45 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Ils sont déjà à l'ID Tech 6


Je dis pas mais il ne devrait pas y avoir énormément de différence surtout qu'avec crysis ou warhead le cryengine 2 n'est clairement pas exploité à fond, i lsuffit de voir les mods pour cela.

Concernant l'idtech, le prochain moteur est bien le 5 càd celui qui équipera doom4 et rage. L'idtech 6 c'est le moteur de 2013-2014 qui fera peut être doom5 et rage 2
http://www.presence-pc.com/tests/mot...rmack-22702/3/

----------


## Ganja

:haha:   Ma quatrième victoire (en 20 matchs  :tired: ) et c'est à Dan que je la dois! Envole-toi, kimono rose!

Ce match m'a fait délirer. J'ai fait à peu près n'importe quoi pendant la première moitié du combat (taunt, couinements à chaque saut, attitude débile) et joué beaucoup plus sérieusement dans la seconde. Résultat :
Stratégie du fou + perso pas crédible + jeu au clavier + kimono rose = instawin!

Dan, tu attaques, Dan 
Et tu frappes, Dan, comme un samouraï 
Dan, plus rapide que l'éclair, que la foudre de l'enfer 
Quand tu pars en guerre

:m'amusecommeungaminetalors?:  ::lol::

----------


## Nelfe

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/76c...8-8b0e691de39d
> 
>   Ma quatrième victoire (en 20 matchs ) et c'est à Dan que je la dois! Envole-toi, kimono rose!
> 
> Ce match m'a fait délirer. J'ai fait à peu près n'importe quoi pendant la première moitié du combat (taunt, couinements à chaque saut, attitude débile) et joué beaucoup plus sérieusement dans la seconde. Résultat :
> Stratégie du fou + perso pas crédible + jeu au clavier + kimono rose = instawin!
> 
> Dan, tu attaques, Dan 
> Et tu frappes, Dan, comme un samouraï 
> ...


Je vois le rapport entre le pseudo et le contenu du post  :tired:

----------


## Micerider

> Surtout que le 3 est moins puissant que son prédécesseur. Il a été créé pour de futurs jeux sur console.
> 
> Le screen de BladeRunner c'est un plan fixe aussi, il ne faut pas (encore) s'imaginer jouer dans un tel environnement .
> 
> Cela dit, je préférais ceux de "Je suis une légende".
> 
> Edit : je remets le post de Slayertom avec les deux scènes : http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=4701


 
Le CryEngine 3 est pas moins puissant que le 2...il permet de faire tout ce que le 2 faisait sur PC, et un peu plus. C'est surtout qu'il est orienté multiplateforme et que les démos faites jusqu'a présent se focalisait sur ses aptitudes sur consoles (donc fatalement, c'est moins impressionant que Crysis tout à donf).

Mais sur PC, on devrait pas y perdre au change.

----------


## Ganja

> Je vois le rapport entre le pseudo et le contenu du post


Quoi, mon pseudo? J'aurai dû prendre Maurice Merleau-Ponty pour être crédible?  ::|:

----------


## Snowman

GRID ou un crash vu de près :



Comment être premier ? Fastoche !





J'ai gagné un championnat de 3 courses au US et au Japon comme ça, parce que le leader s'est viandé dans le dernier virage  :B):

----------


## Olipro

Je viens de découvrir Star Trek Voyager : Elite Force

En plus d'être un bon FPS (moteur de quake 3, pas mal vieilli du tout, de grandes similitudes avec jedi knight 2)
C'est une excellente adaptation de la série. Avec une présentation exactement comme si c'était un épisode, avec une intrigue, le générique, le journal du capitaine, et tout le reste.


J'ai eu envie de crier "Enseigne Paris, vitesse de distortion 9 !"


La salle de téléportation  ::love:: 


On a aussi droit à la chambre intermix qui a effectivement une défaillance. Les consoles nous pètent même parfois à la gueule, et ça fait mal.


En plus de la visite intégrale de l'USS Voyager, on a droit à des missions d'exploration dans des vaisseaux extraterrestres.

Il y a même possibilité de s'entraîner dans le holodeck. On se retrouve dans un fort du far west contre des desperados armés de winchester  ::):

----------


## Morgoth

Han, j'adore ce jeu, tellement bon, mais tellement court. Merci pour le coup de vieux.  :Emo:

----------


## KiwiX

"_Epic Victory_"  :Cigare:

----------


## Fox17

Messieurs, quand je vois tous ses screenshots, vous me donner envie de ressortir des placards mon ancien site dédié aux screenshots que j'avais fait il y a 2-3 ans pour anno 1701, titan quest et oblivion.

Est-ce que ça vous intéresserai que je le remette en ligne pour qu'on retrouve tous les screenshots de chacun ? ::): 

Voici des screen du site :

----------


## Nelfe

> Quoi, mon pseudo? J'aurai dû prendre Maurice Merleau-Ponty pour être crédible?


Je te linke la signification de ganja ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Ganja

> Je te linke la signification de ganja ?


Je n'aime pas les procès d'intention sur la base des pseudos. C'est stupide. Cela dit, libre à toi de penser par guignols et stéréotypes.  ::|:

----------


## Nelfe

On appelle ça "seconde degré", rooooooooh.

C't'une blague quoi.

----------


## bixente

> Je viens de découvrir Star Trek Voyager : Elite Force
> 
> En plus d'être un bon FPS (moteur de quake 3, pas mal vieilli du tout, de grandes similitudes avec jedi knight 2)
> C'est une excellente adaptation de la série. Avec une présentation exactement comme si c'était un épisode, avec une intrigue, le générique, le journal du capitaine, et tout le reste.
> 
> http://uppix.net/1/4/e/dc9b29dfdab0f...e3eb837btt.jpg
> J'ai eu envie de crier "Enseigne Paris, vitesse de distortion 9 !"
> 
> http://uppix.net/4/6/5/93ff83cf647b7...e1965aeatt.jpg
> ...



Elite Force  ::wub:: .

Les fesses de Seven Of Nine polygonées  :^_^: .

----------


## Froyok

> Messieurs, quand je vois tous ses screenshots, vous me donner envie de ressortir des placards mon ancien site dédié aux screenshots que j'avais fait il y a 2-3 ans pour anno 1701, titan quest et oblivion.
> 
> Est-ce que ça vous intéresserai que je le remette en ligne pour qu'on retrouve tous les screenshots de chacun ?
> 
> Voici des screen du site : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/d0c1...31aaa1092b.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/a6ca...89414d935e.jpg


Je plussoie, mais si tu peux au passage rajouter de sjeux comme crysis/stalker, qui sont des références...

----------


## Thom'

> On appelle ça "seconde degré", rooooooooh.
> 
> C't'une blague quoi.


Second degré, second degré, n'empêche qu'on prend pas Ganja en pseudo comme ca, sans raison  ::O: 





 ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme871

> Je n'aime pas les procès d'intention sur la base des pseudos. C'est stupide. Cela dit, libre à toi de penser par guignols et stéréotypes.


Genre, tu prends un pseudo tendancieux (qui n'a peut-être aucun rapport mais c'est pas la question) et après tu fais ta farouche.  ::|: 
LEAVE NELF ALONE  :Emo:

----------


## le faucheur

> Je viens de découvrir Star Trek Voyager : Elite Force
> 
> En plus d'être un bon FPS (moteur de quake 3, pas mal vieilli du tout, de grandes similitudes avec jedi knight 2)
> C'est une excellente adaptation de la série. Avec une présentation exactement comme si c'était un épisode, avec une intrigue, le générique, le journal du capitaine, et tout le reste.
> 
> http://uppix.net/1/4/e/dc9b29dfdab0f...e3eb837btt.jpg
> J'ai eu envie de crier "Enseigne Paris, vitesse de distortion 9 !"
> 
> http://uppix.net/4/6/5/93ff83cf647b7...e1965aeatt.jpg
> ...


Elite force, tout simplement l'un de mes FPS préférés.

----------


## ikarad

> GRID ou un crash vu de près :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5ec...e-102978beeda7
> 
> Comment être premier ? Fastoche !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a72...6-577c70d3029a
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e42...3-a06a5ad93aad
> ...


Est-ce que tu aimes le flou et l'aspect jaunâtre du jeu de base?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> J'ai toujours pas vu de in game de l'id tech 5, mais c'est vrai que leur systeme de megatexture ( si c'est bien çelui ci ) reste novateur.. Mais si ils foirent le multiplateforme j'ai bien peur qu'il ne vendent pas leur moteur :s


Le mega-texturing a déjà été implémenté dans le iDTech 4 pour ET : Quake Wars. Le iDTech 5 sera multi-plateforme lui aussi mais je m'attends plus à une claque graphique qu'avec le CryEngine 3.

Sinon, en rangeant mon PC, j'ai retrouvé des screens d'une partie de CoD 5.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Quoi, mon pseudo? J'aurai dû prendre Maurice Merleau-Ponty pour être crédible?


Attends, je te cite : 




> Ma quatrième victoire (en 20 matchs ) et c'est à Dan que je la dois! Envole-toi, kimono rose!
> 
> Ce match m'a fait délirer. J'ai fait à peu près n'importe quoi pendant la première moitié du combat (taunt, couinements à chaque saut, attitude débile) et joué beaucoup plus sérieusement dans la seconde. Résultat :
> Stratégie du fou + perso pas crédible + jeu au clavier + kimono rose = instawin!
> 
> Dan, tu attaques, Dan 
> Et tu frappes, Dan, comme un samouraï 
> Dan, plus rapide que l'éclair, que la foudre de l'enfer 
> Quand tu pars en guerre
> ...


Gné  ::blink:: 
Tu es juste un peu taré, alors  :B): 

Et un screen pour rester dans le sujet : les jolies colonies de vacanceuh... 


(S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl - Complete 2009 Mod)

----------


## Fox17

> Je plussoie, mais si tu peux au passage rajouter de sjeux comme crysis/stalker, qui sont des références...


J'avais ressorti le site comme ça hein, donc c'était pour montré le fonctionnement pas le design, donc faudra que je mette à jour le design et rajouter la fonction de choix de jeux, comme ça vous pourrez ajouter les jeux que vous voulez pour vos screenshots !  :;):

----------


## KiwiX

Pas grand monde sur le serveur CPC (ils sont tous devant le défilé). Du coup, petite séquence de vol pour le fun !







L'avantage d'être seul : Personne ne vient nous casser les couilles sur ce qu'on fait  :Bave:  (Ouais, y a le mode solo aussi, je sais)

----------


## Froyok

> J'avais ressorti le site comme ça hein, donc c'était pour montré le fonctionnement pas le design, donc faudra que je mette à jour le design et rajouter la fonction de choix de jeux, comme ça vous pourrez ajouter les jeux que vous voulez pour vos screenshots !


 :;):  Nickel !

----------


## Dark Fread

C'est con, parce qu'il y a quand même une ambiance là-dedans...  :Emo:

----------


## Morgoth

Rah, j'ai découvert cet Épisode à 6H30 du mat', le jour de mon oral de français.
Je ne me suis jamais remis de l'ambiance extraordinaire.  :Bave:   :Emo:

----------


## le faucheur

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cbe...a-dd085abff0f7
> 
> C'est con, parce qu'il y a quand même une ambiance là-dedans...


Ton screen me fait penser au moment ou le professeur 

Spoiler Alert! 


nous parle du besoin de se reproduire

, j'ai ris a ce moment la !

----------


## J-D

Doom :Emo: 

Pan! Dans les dents.


Un jour elle sera mienne, oh oui...


Des graphismes photo réalistes.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

C'est des niveau comme ça que j'aimerais avoir dans Doom 4 : lumineux et spacieux.

----------


## Slayertom

Une selection de screen de la coop d'hier soir avec les canards (la suite ici)

----------


## Ezechiel

Moi ce que je vois surtout sur tes screens c'est que Totooooo c'est un sale relou qui fait rien qu'à se déco reco avec des fichiers pas homologués du jeu. Quel pénible ce Totooooo. Merci d'en avoir immortalisé la preuve formelle.  :^_^:

----------


## Froyok



----------


## Dark Fread

> Ton screen me fait penser au moment ou le professeur 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> nous parle du besoin de se reproduire
> 
> , j'ai ris a ce moment la !


C'est bien ce dont il parle à l'écran  :^_^:

----------


## KiwiX

> C'est un peu HS mais je me permets (c'est mon topic, merde hein...) mais depuis que j'utilise Firefox, j'ai un truc strange : à chaque fois que je consulte ce sujet, le navigateur re-télécharge tous les screens ...Avant, j'utilisais Maxthon 2 et tous les screens déja visionnés (donc déja téléchargés...en cache quoi...) apparaissaient imédiatement.... Il y a une option à régler dans Firefox  car j'ai l'impression qu'il efface toute trace des screens déja visionnés...ça m'énerve


Oui, c'est vraiment chiant. Il me semble que depuis la 3.5, c'est comme ça. Je lance une recherche, on verra bien. Tiens moi au courant si tu trouves.

----------


## znokiss

Bon, session STALKER (encore ?!?!) pour moi cet aprem. 

A peu près le même scrinechot que dans Crysis, quelques posts plus hauts : 


Et pour l'info, JE SUIS ALLÉ DERRIÈRE LE BAR !!! Pour savoir comment j'ai fait, voir le topic dédié. En attendant, on remarque que le barman aime cuisiner la tête de pseudo-chien :

----------


## Nicouse

> Doom
> 
> Pan! Dans les dents.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/905...c-f88d7aa74db5
> 
> Un jour elle sera mienne, oh oui...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2ea...8-36983e0f5967
> 
> Des graphismes photo réalistes.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/22e...7-7b318dbbb6b6


T'y joues avec quel client ?

----------


## Pix

C'est un boar, pas un pseudodog. '__'

----------


## Slayertom

> C'est un boar, pas un pseudodog. '__'


C'est pas important avec un bon borsch ca a exactement le même gout  :Bave:

----------


## Froyok

Du W.I.P de chez Mapping-Area...

----------


## Zaraf

Puisqu'on est dans stalker, voilà une petite série de clear sky

----------


## Siona

Après une petite session de Dead Space en impossible :

On se rend compte que c'est pas si impossible. Et j'ai mit le même temps qu'en hard !


Moi, sur mes jambes, tranquille.


Un de plus a ajouter à la longue liste.


C'est bô



Par contre maintenant je me casse.

----------


## DemetriusVoypex

Un petit HL² Episode Two ça ne fait jamais de mal.



 ::sad:: 

Je crois que Alix lui fait de l'effet. ::o: 

Ou serait ce moi? ::O:  :tired:

----------


## bixente

> Un petit HL² Episode Two ça ne fait jamais de mal.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/9085...46709e00b7.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/871b...7915b5f913.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/a94b...517a631217.jpg
> Je crois que Alix lui fait de l'effet.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/4aa3...938af3c1e9.jpg
> Ou serait ce moi?


J'avais justement capturé tout ce passage en vidéo (plus toute la séquence de poursuite en buggy qui suit).



HL 2 : Episode Two à défaut d'être un bon shooting game (les phases de gunfight du jeu se comptent sur les doigts d'une main de lépreux) est vraiment bien mis en scène.

----------


## RUPPY

> C'est un peu HS mais je me permets (c'est mon topic, merde hein...) mais depuis que j'utilise Firefox, j'ai un truc strange : à chaque fois que je consulte ce sujet, le navigateur re-télécharge tous les screens ...Avant, j'utilisais Maxthon 2 et tous les screens déja visionnés (donc déja téléchargés...en cache quoi...) apparaissaient imédiatement.... Il y a une option à régler dans Firefox  car j'ai l'impression qu'il efface toute trace des screens déja visionnés...ça m'énerve 
> 
> 
> 
> Merci





> Oui, c'est vraiment chiant. Il me semble que depuis la 3.5, c'est comme ça. Je lance une recherche, on verra bien. Tiens moi au courant si tu trouves.


Ah ben je me sens moins seul du coup... Je pensais avoir un toc  ::P: ... J'vais fouiller un peu pour resoudre ce problème qui me brise les rouleaux...d'ailleurs, au boulot, sur  IE7, j'ai pas ce souci non plus ::(:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Rhha truc chiant avec mon nouvel écran, je joue dans une réso de 2560x1024 et voilà ce que donne les screens :







Je montre 3 jeux différents pour qu'on voit bien que ça arrive sur tous.

Il me manque, on va dire, 1/4 d'une image quand je prend une screen avec Fraps alors que quand je copie/colle une screen sous paint c'est nikel  ::mellow:: .

EDIT : Apparemment pour Dead Space c'est moins prononcé :



Ou pas...

----------


## Say hello

ça t'apprendra à vouloir faire le malin à jouer dans des résolutions pas du tout standards.  :tired:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> ça t'apprendra à vouloir faire le malin à jouer dans des résolutions pas du tout standards.


Snif, bon je suis passer en 2048x768 ça va mieux mais c'est moche ( oui une fois qu'on a joué en grosse déf on veut plus retourner en arrière  ::ninja::  ) :

----------


## Olipro

Ah ah ah ah ah ah 
Avec l'arrivée des écrans 16/9 en masse, je me foutais de plus en plus de la gueule des résolution qui s'approchaient de plus en plus du 2:1
Un ratio absolument ridicule, au point d'en avoir fait des parodies avec mes faux screenshots de jeu

Et voila maintenant que je rencontre quelqu'un qui a la volonté de jouer dans une résolution encore plus plate que 2:1
ça en devient désopilant  ::XD:: 

Je vous le dis, un jour, les écrans, ça va avoir la forme de ça
 vous pouvez me croire.

----------


## Valkyr

C'est vrai qu'ils ont rien compris ces designers d'écran. Nous on attend toujours le 360° façon cinéma-boules du Futuroscope  :Bave:

----------


## Hellzed

Inquiétant 

Lance-grenades !

Insolation, je suis bon pour le cancer de la peau

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Ah ah ah ah ah ah 
> Avec l'arrivée des écrans 16/9 en masse, je me foutais de plus en plus de la gueule des résolution qui s'approchaient de plus en plus du 2:1
> Un ratio absolument ridicule, au point d'en avoir fait des parodies avec mes faux screenshots de jeu
> 
> Et voila maintenant que je rencontre quelqu'un qui a la volonté de jouer dans une résolution encore plus plate que 2:1
> ça en devient désopilant 
> 
> Je vous le dis, un jour, les écrans, ça va avoir la forme de ça
> http://hydre.prixdunet.com/images/or...parent-539.jpg vous pouvez me croire.


C'est 2 écran de 17" (Acer V173Bb), si je met la résolution en 2048x768 je vois pas en quoi ça serait plus plat. La différence est que c'est juste plus large pour le reste je vois autant en haut et en bas qu'avant.

----------


## Olipro

Ah oui non ok, dans ce cas, si c'est deux écrans, je n'ai rien dit. (Je connais aussi le trip flight simulator et compagnie ^^)

Au niveau de la platitude, personnellement, je souffre du probleme avec beaucoup de jeu :
La distance horizontale reste la meme entre 4/3 et 16/10, ce qui fait que c'est la distance verticale qui change, et qui diminue donc.

C'est le cas pour plein de vieux jeux notamment.

Mais globalement, c'est l'excès de panoramique que je critique dans la tendance actuelle des joueurs.

----------


## bixente

> C'est vrai qu'ils ont rien compris ces designers d'écran. Nous on attend toujours le 360° façon cinéma-boules du Futuroscope




On y arrive...  ::O:

----------


## DarzgL

> http://images.teamsugar.com/files/up...e%20screen.jpg
> 
> On y arrive...


Foireux en l'occurrence, puisque le jeu est un FPS je trouve stupide d'avoir à tourner la tête réellement en plus de la tourner virtuellement (après si c'est du track IR j'ai rien dit, et là en effet ça pourrait être bon... à condition d'avoir un siège tournant pour éviter les torticolis et autres joyeusetés).

----------


## Dark Fread

L'intérêt de ce genre d'écran est de couvrir le maximum du champ de vision pour booster l'immersion, pas de nous faire regarder dans le coin pour voir si un coréen se planque sous une fougère ; je pense pas qu'on bouge plus la tête que sur un écran standard...

----------


## Anonyme1023

C'est pas l'écran bidon ou on a découvert un peu plus tard que c'était juste une toile sur laquelle était rétro-projectionner le jeu ?

Ou je confond avec autre chose ?

----------


## Dark Fread

C'est la technologie de projo DLP, il me semble. Je sais pas ce que ça apporte/enlève, mais bidon me paraît un peu fort nan ?  :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme1023

Bah je dit Bidon car ça veut dire qu'il faut pas être dans la trajectoire du rétro/écran, dans ma théorie (ou alors j'ai pas compris le truc...)

----------


## Sk-flown

Les écrans deviennent de plus en plus comme ça parce que c'est des bridés qui les fabriquent...

 :tired:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

AHA le jeu pas du tout fait pour :



Et oui pour le fric c'est normal, j'ai un mod où pratiquement 2/3 pnj ont des artefacts valant chacun 6K à 55K RU  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Froyok

Houarf...  :tired:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Par contre un qui va très bien :



Au début de la course :



Et après...le premier tour :



Je suis un fou sur la route... Même dans un jeu  ::ninja:: .

----------


## kayl257

> Par contre un qui va très bien :


 :tired: 

C'est tout plat...

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> C'est tout plat...


Ouais sans doute parce que j'ai oublié de régler en 16... En 16 quoi d'ailleurs ?

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Nan mais là faut toucher au fov.

----------


## Texgroove

En mal de Space Opera je me suis jeté sur Evochron. Finalement la sauce ne prends pas, je vais retourner sur I-War ou peut être Wing commander Prophecy  ::|:

----------


## Dark Fread

> En mal de Space Opera je me suis jeté sur Evochron. Finalement la sauce ne prends pas,


Ah ouais, 6/20 sur jv.com quand même.  :tired:

----------


## Snowman

> Et après...le premier tour :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/408...e9c620ee87.jpg
> 
> Je suis un fou sur la route... Même dans un jeu .


P'tit joueur  :Cigare: 





Oui le drift c'est plus simple quand la direction est morte  ::ninja:: 

C'est moi ou c'est le symbole de la tecktonik à droite ?  ::O:

----------


## ikarad

> Par contre un qui va très bien :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/207...96a1095e14.jpg
> 
> Au début de la course :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0cf...e64461edc9.jpg
> 
> Et après...le premier tour :
> ...


C'est avec quel écran que tu as fait toutes ces images qui semblent aplatis?

----------


## Reguen

Fallout, si ça peut rappeler des souvenirs à certains. Junktown la bien nommée.



Par contre ça se permet de ramer en 1280x1024. Nawak.
Edit : en supprimant ddraw.dll ça tourne comme un charme. Faut pas chercher...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Rhha truc chiant avec mon nouvel écran, je joue dans une réso de 2560x1024 et voilà ce que donne les screens :
> 
> Ou pas...


Normal, Fraps ne dépasse pas les 1980*1024 il me semble en screenshot. A moins que tu possède une vieille version. La dernière (la v2.9.8 de Janvier 2009) permet de capturer en 2560x1600.

---------- Post ajouté à 19h22 ----------




> En mal de Space Opera je me suis jeté sur Evochron. Finalement la sauce ne prends pas, je vais retourner sur I-War ou peut être Wing commander Prophecy 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/502...3-56936dcf41ee


Donne ton avis sur le topic de Space opéra ^^. Quelles sont les raisons qui t'ont poussé à ne plus jouer à ce jeu ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> C'est avec quel écran que tu as fait toutes ces images qui semblent aplatis?


Si tu lisais... M'enfin :




> C'est 2 écran de 17" (Acer V173Bb), si je met la résolution en 2048x768 je vois pas en quoi ça serait plus plat. La différence est que c'est juste plus large pour le reste je vois autant en haut et en bas qu'avant.


Sur Grid ça semble aplatis à cause du FOV apparemment, faut que je règle ça.

---------- Post ajouté à 20h52 ----------




> C'est moi ou c'est le symbole de la tecktonik à droite ? 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/30c...2-8eee34045cf8


Non, le logo de GRID :






> Normal, Fraps ne dépasse pas les 1980*1024 il me semble en screenshot. A moins que tu possède une vieille version. La dernière (la v2.9.8 de Janvier 2009) permet de capturer en 2560x1600.


2.9.8.

----------


## M.Rick75

Bon... Et si on parlait un peu de castagne et distribution de bourres pifs?
Comme je suis une vrai quiche à *Street Fighter 4* j'ai laissé l'ordi se faire des combats pendant que je prenais des screens tranquilou.











Hummmm, ces cuissots!

----------


## Valkyr

Grenouille spotted (avec les cuisses qui vont bien) sur la 2e  ::):

----------


## ikarad

Quelques images de grid

----------


## ikarad



----------


## terciperix

J'ai jamais compris l'intérêt des jeux de courses si ce n'est de rouler bêtement en se tapant 4fois le même parcours ::(:

----------


## Dark Fread

Trop gros, passera pas  :tired:

----------


## Olipro

Pareil pour moi.
C'est pour ça que je préfère les jeux de rally.

----------


## Nibher

J'ai jamais compris l'intérêt des jeux de rallyes si ce n'est de rouler bêtement en se tapant 4 fois les mêmes spéciales  ::(:

----------


## Olipro

C'est quoi une spéciale ?
Pour ma part je joue à Richard Burns Rally et je ne suis jamais passé deux fois sur la même route.

----------


## Nibher

Ouais je sais bieng  :;): 
C'était juste pour dire que le premier post de cette page est applicable à tous les jeux. Bon c'est juste que là, mon exemple était hypra mauvais  ::P:

----------


## gripoil

Han le vieux score!  ::o:  J'étais pas chaud...

Bah quoi c'est un jeu hein !  ::ninja::

----------


## Dark Fread

J'ai réinstallé GTA 3 suite à l'évocation du mod RealGTA3 par Johnclaude. C'est pas mal du tout. 

-reskin intégral de tous les véhicules (uniquement des véhicules réels, ajouts de reflets top moumoute next-gen 3.0)
-quelques ajouts à la map (un pont très pratique depuis la planque de Shoreside Vale vers Stauton Island, la Statute de la Liberté derrière le casino de Kenji, quelques arbres en plus un peu partout...)
-reskin des panneaux publicitaires (pub pour Coca Cola, Mc Donald's...)
-reskin des armes (pied de biche, Desert Eagle...)

Dommage que j'ai un bug de texture avec les camions... J'espère que c'est le seul.

----------


## skyblazer

> Bah quoi c'est un jeu hein !


C'est un vrai DDR ou alors c'est Stepmania qui a vachement été amélioré ces dernières années ? Et surtout, tu joues au clavier/pad ou au tapis ?  :tired:

----------


## Frypolar

> 


CHAT BITE !!!

Désolé j'étais obligé après des mois de Chirac aux guignols  ::wub:: .

----------


## Sk-flown

> Pareil pour moi.
> C'est pour ça que je préfère les jeux de rally.


Ouai c'est clair dés que je fais 2x le tour du circuit ça me saoule déjà, ::|:  je suis pas un poisson rouge.

Alors que le rally c'est déjà un peu mieux, enfin moi et les jeux de caisses ça fait 2.

----------


## gripoil

> C'est un vrai DDR ou alors c'est Stepmania qui a vachement été amélioré ces dernières années ? Et surtout, tu joues au clavier/pad ou au tapis ?


C'est In The Groove et au tapis.
Sinon j'ai stepmania avec les songs de DDR.

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=36419 
:autopromo:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Fallait bien que je m'y mette un jour ou l'autre :









Oui, jamais joué à un Monkey Island avant, perso c'était les Indiana où autre Maniac Mansion, Day of the Tentacle et Full Throttle  ::ninja:: .




> C'est In The Groove et au tapis.
> Sinon j'ai stepmania avec les songs de DDR.
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=36419 
> :autopromo:


Genre, t'as ça ? :

----------


## gripoil

> Genre, t'as ça ? :
> 
> [youtube]2xdSE2GPjtU[youtube]


Ah ah bah oui bien sur. Et encore t'as pas pris la vidéo avec le clip du mec qui crache des flames. ici (mwahahah s'trop laid)

----------


## Olipro

Enfin un monkey island dont les graphismes me font envie  ::): 
Salaud Pipboy, tu me dois 8€99  ::(:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Salaud Pipboy, tu me dois 8€99


Contre un paquet de clopes ça te va ?

Un jeu plein d'aliasing :

----------


## gripoil

DotA contre l'IA, ça faisait longtemps et j'me faisais chier.

  

Rien de particulier c'était juste pour l'fun.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Contre un paquet de clopes ça te va ?
> 
> Un jeu plein d'aliasing :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b5e...410a4d8500.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/529...e3fab9764f.jpg


C'est pas un jeu, c'est une démo tournante distribuée par la fédération du cirque et des acrobates. Je crois, d'ailleurs, que le syndicats des blagues pas drôle et des répliques qui tombent à plat ont aussi mis des sous dedans.

----------


## Olipro

J'ai traité ce jeu de tous les noms, mais là, rick75, tu résumes tout ça en 2 lignes. Je te remercie  ::):

----------


## touriste

> Contre un paquet de clopes ça te va ?
> 
> Un jeu plein d'aliasing :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b5e...410a4d8500.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/529...e3fab9764f.jpg



Pq tes screens sont toutes étirées ?  :tired:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Pq tes screens sont toutes étirées ?


Parce qu'il sait pas configurer son multi-écran  :haha:

----------


## ziltoïd

> Pq tes screens sont toutes étirées ?


Parce que plus c'est long, plus c'est bon.....
That's what she said.

----------


## Logan

Je suis en mode no-life depuis 3 semaines à cause de ce #%¤ de forum et de ses topics qui donnent envie de rejouer à d'anciens jeux. Mais bien bien moddé, il est encore très loin de faire pleurer les noeils le père Morro :

----------


## Kenji-32

> Je suis en mode no-life depuis 3 semaines à cause de ce #%¤ de forum et de ses topics qui donnent envie de rejouer à d'anciens jeux. Mais bien bien moddé, il est encore très loin de faire pleurer les noeils le père Morro


Morrowind Graphic Extended  ::wub::  J'ai voulu tout ré-installer, je lance, error de conflit, bon je me retappe l'installe des mods un à un demain  :tired:

----------


## Logan

> Morrowind Graphic Extended  J'ai voulu tout ré-installer, je lance, error de conflit, bon je me retappe l'installe des mods un à un demain


Bloque direct 4h de ta journée. C'est le temps qu'il m'a fallu pour paufiner au poil de fion les différents mods ( merci le topic Morro ).

----------


## ikarad

> Je suis en mode no-life depuis 3 semaines à cause de ce #%¤ de forum et de ses topics qui donnent envie de rejouer à d'anciens jeux. Mais bien bien moddé, il est encore très loin de faire pleurer les noeils le père Morro :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fb8...d-de842b0e053b
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2cb...6-2bdf3342f15f
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ee2...1-476616b7aadf
> ...


Il est encore agréable à l'oeil mais c'est surtout que le jeu a une vraie identité graphique propre à lui alors qu'oblivion n'en a pas vraiment.

----------


## Morgoth

Mettez de l'AA ! 
Surtout dans Morro', il le supporte tellement bien.  :Emo:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Mettez de l'AA ! 
> Surtout dans Morro', il le supporte tellement bien.


Hum non, justement c'est pas terrible. Enfin, je dis ça surtout pour MorroGraphicExtender... Si on joue avec le MGE, l'aa ne s'applique que sur les décors qui sont construits par le moteur de Morrowind, et non sur ceux construits par le MGE. Donc au-delà de 20m, plus d'aa, c'est triste  :Emo:

----------


## Logan

> Mettez de l'AA ! 
> Surtout dans Morro', il le supporte tellement bien.


D'autant plus que sur mes screens, je suis en AA 8x

----------


## Morgoth

Arf, croyez-en ma longue expérience, Morro' avec de l'AA, c'est superbe. Bien plus qu'avec ce bidule de grossiste extenseur.
C'est ce truc qui fait tout foirer visiblement.

----------


## ikarad

> D'autant plus que sur mes screens, je suis en AA 8x
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/acfc...fb75b19042.jpg


Et dire que morrowind supporte la tesselation (sous la forme du trueform à l'aide du logiciel morrowind optimizer je crois) mais plus personne aujourd'hui ne peut l'activer car ati l'a supprimé de ses cartes (en fait c'est à voir, si quelqu'un a une ati et s'il peut tester et faire des screenshots).

J'avais essayé à l'époque, ça faisait ramer ma 9700pro mais ça arrondissait vraiment les visages et les arêtes des batiments et le jeu était vraiment plus jolie.

Bref j'ai jamais compris pourquoi une telle fonction aussi utile aura mis plus de 7 ans avant d'être adopté en standard dans directx 11 alors que ça aurait pu l'être dès le 9.

----------


## Say hello

Parce que y'a la mode de l'HDR et du Bloom+blur qui s'est lancé.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Et dire que morrowind supporte la tesselation (sous la forme du trueform à l'aide du logiciel morrowind optimizer je crois) mais plus personne aujourd'hui ne peut l'activer car ati l'a supprimé de ses cartes (en fait c'est à voir, si quelqu'un a une ati et s'il peut tester et faire des screenshots).
> 
> J'avais essayé à l'époque, ça faisait ramer ma 9700pro mais ça arrondissait vraiment les visages et les arêtes des batiments et le jeu était vraiment plus jolie.
> 
> Bref j'ai jamais compris pourquoi une telle fonction aussi utile aura mis plus de 7 ans avant d'être adopté en standard dans directx 11 alors que ça aurait pu l'être dès le 9.


ATI a tout jeté !
- Trueform
- Smart Shader

Dire que c'était les 2 fonctionnalité super mega intéressante des Radeon 9700/9800. Et avec les dernier drivers, ces fonctionnalités sont partie à la trappe.

Le Smart Shader n'est utilisé par aucun jeu. Mais en l'activant via les drivers et en créant certains effets de Post Processing, on avait un rendu super génial top moumoutte.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Parce qu'il sait pas configurer son multi-écran


Surtout parce que j'ai pas envie de m'emmerder  ::P: .

Comment on le configure ?




> Mais en l'activant via les drivers et en créant certains effets de Post Processing, on avait un rendu super génial top moumoutte.


Exemple ?


Des screens au fait :

----------


## Snowman

Il a l'air pas mal le revival de Monkey Island.

Pour changer, un peu de Condemned : 



Un pompier qui devient fou furieux, ça aurait pas inspiré un film espagnol qui commence par R et qui par ec ?  :tired: 



Entre le snork de S.T.A.L.K.E.R et le fantôme japonais  ::O:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Surtout parce que j'ai pas envie de m'emmerder .
> 
> Comment on le configure ?


C'te question, j'en sais rien moi...  ::ninja::

----------


## silverragout

Zut, je suis mort.

----------


## Darkath

Funky Bandit  :B): 

Oui j'ai un peu honte de jouer à ce jeu au portage catastrophique et a l'optimisation de merde (d'ou la qualité de l'image ^^) mais c'est tellement fun  ::P:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> C'te question, j'en sais rien moi...


J'ay rayussi  ::ninja::  :





Roh merde !



Dégage je serais premz wesh t'as vu ?!

----------


## Dark Fread

Putain alors là c'est violemment classe  ::O:

----------


## Billoute

> Zut, je suis mort.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2a8...a-92d87f0951c3


Alors là, c'est plutôt raté comme "adaptation". Ce passage était une allusion aux jeux Sierra de l'époque (Leisure Suit Larry, Space quest...) où on crevait presque toutes les 5mn... Là du coup, d'avoir refait les graphismes de la boite de dialogue, ça anéantit toute la subtilité de la chose.

Je me demande s'ils ont gardé le "never pay more than 40 bucks for a video game".... Vu les tarifs pratiqués aujourd'hui :D

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Putain alors là c'est violemment classe


 :Cigare: 

Bon je peux me le permettre avec Grid et des RTS mais avec les FPS c'est autre chose à cause du petit centimètre ( qu'on remarque plus au bout d'une petite heure de jeu ) au milieu. Les jeux que j'ai testé pour l'instant :

Dawn of War 2  ::wub::  ( un scout qui prend tout l'écran en zoom maxi )
Street Fighter 4 : un écran = un personnage.
Stalker CS : Bof tout est étiré et c'est dur à régler.
ARMA 2 : OH MY FUCKING GOD ( mais petit cm au milieu malheureusement )
Dead Space : rien à redire ca s'adapte dans n'importe quelle résolution.
Fuel : Ca le gère pas ( pour le jeu nayqst gayne on repassera )
Crysis : re OH MY FUCKING GOD
Prince of Persia : OSEF

Demain où le week end je teste Bionic Commando et peut-être tout à l'heure le bench de Resident Evil 5. Tiens et Anno 1404 aussi mais celui-là en 1280x1024 il bouffe déjà sévère alors j'imagine pas au dessus  ::rolleyes:: .




> Je me demande s'ils ont gardé le "never pay more than 40 bucks for a video game".... Vu les tarifs pratiqués aujourd'hui :D


Mes screen plus haut  :;): .

----------


## Jean Pale

Des ennemis qui dorment dans Painkiller, si c'est pas un comble...

 

J'ai pas assez bien fait le ménage apparemment  ::unsure:: 


Même sur ce jeu je suis un artiste !  :B):

----------


## Dark Fread

> Crysis : re OH MY FUCKING GOD

----------


## Jean Pale

Joli screen  ::ninja::

----------


## Dark Fread

Un mod MadWorld pour Fallout 3, tavu  ::ninja::

----------


## Snowman

Encore un peu de Condemned et dodo  ::zzz:: 



Ils me faisaient une surprise, c'est gentil  :Emo: 



Owi owi  :Bave: 



L'ambiance pas anxiogène du tout  ::O:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4fa...9708d5c691.jpg










Aha, j'ai même eu le pilote :

----------


## gripoil

Putain ça en chie pas trop dans cette résolution Crysis ?

----------


## Hellzed

Charmant

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Putain ça en chie pas trop dans cette résolution Crysis ?


Si c'est dans le sens où ça rame non pas du tout. 30FPS constant et une baisse de 2 à 3 fps durant les grosses fight avec le tweak "Bustas Enthusiast Config" (en gros de l'ultra ).

Sur :

9800GTX+ 512 ( je crois que je regretterais jamais cet achat  ::wub::  )
AMD Athlon X2 7500 2.7@3.1
1024x2 DDR2 800Mhz

Là où le jeu fait une couille c'est au niveau des cinématiques :

----------


## Dark Fread

> Charmant
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/160...84721aa5d3.jpg


http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=4620

Les grands esprits se rencontrent.  :tired:

----------


## gripoil

> Si c'est dans le sens où ça rame non pas du tout. 30FPS constant et une baisse de 2 à 3 fps durant les grosses fight avec le tweak "Bustas Enthusiast Config" (en gros de l'ultra ).
> 
> Sur :
> 
> 9800GTX+ 512 ( je crois que je regretterais jamais cet achat  )
> AMD Athlon X2 7500 2.7@3.1
> 1024x2 DDR2 800Mhz
> 
> Là où le jeu fait une couille c'est au niveau des cinématiques :
> ...


:ahah:

Sinon c'est vrai que c'est assez balèze.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Pipeboy : c est quoi que t apelle le cm au milieux?

(t es en double écran c est ca?)

----------


## MrChris

> Pipeboy : c est quoi que t apelle le cm au milieux?
> 
> (t es en double écran c est ca?)


D'ailleurs, si t'es en dual screen, j'admet que pour les screenshots c'est mimi tout plein mais en jeux l'image est coupé au milieu non ? Du coup je m'interroge sur la jouabilité quand le réticule d'un FPS est scindé avec un "gouffre" de 3cm (écarts entre les dalles...)  ::huh::

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Je me demande s'ils ont gardé le "never pay more than 40 bucks for a video game".... Vu les tarifs pratiqués aujourd'hui :D





> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7dc...0587f9b843.jpg


 ::siffle::

----------


## ikarad

Un peu de repos dans ce monde de brute offert par Mr Crysis

----------


## kayl257

Ce sont des fleurs transgéniques?

----------


## Snowman

> Un peu de repos dans ce monde de brute offert par Mr Crysis
> http://nsa07.casimages.com/img/2009/...4424663922.jpg


Quel frimeur, obligé de garder la pose avec le fusil même pour faire caca dans la jungle  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Hellzed

> http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=4620
> 
> Les grands esprits se rencontrent.


Toi aussi tu as apprécié Jericho malgré sa répétitivité, sa linéarité pour en garder que le dégueulasse et le bourrin  ::'(:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Encore un peu de Condemned et dodo 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/879...1-fe8f4b3ea388
> 
> Ils me faisaient une surprise, c'est gentil 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4d4...8-61120db9c327
> 
> Owi owi 
> ...


Ahhh Condemned, quel grand moment de flippe !!! ::O: 

A jouer absolument en respectant les 4-règles-d'or-des-jeux-qui-font-peur-sa-mère : seul, dans le noir, au casque, de préférence la nuit.

J'aimerais bien voir le 2 un jour porté sur PC.

----------


## Dark Fread

> J'aimerais bien voir le 2 un jour porté sur PC.


Il est pas terrible.

----------


## NitroG42

Euh, personnellement, je me suis autant éclaté sur le 1 que sur le 2.

----------


## Dark Fread

Bah déjà j'ai pas compris si les protagonistes s'étaient offert un ravalement de façade collectif, mais passer de cet Ethan Thomas : 



A celui-là, je dois bien avouer que ça m'a un poil interpellé. 


Ensuite il y a l'aspect visuel du jeu vraiment hyper sombre qui me les casse un peu, c'est vraiment abusé sur le noir. Les ennemis partent aussi en couille, j'aimais mieux quand ils avaient vraiment quelque chose d'humain comme dans le 1, de complètement taré, mais d'humain. Là, les bestioles/zombies/démons dégoulinant qui sortent des tripes noirs étalées sur les murs, bof.
D'autres trucs m'ont choqué, comme les barres à mine qui se brisent quand on pare à mains nues (balèze le petit Ethan  :tired: ) et la parade qui n'a plus besoin de timing pour fonctionner, ça enlève pas mal au stress et à la brutalité instinctive des bastons. M'enfin bon... Je l'ai eu à 15€ sur PS3, faudra quand même que je le finisse.

----------


## Olipro

Un mega post de screenshot :

J'ai refini prince of persia 4, 5 et 6 récemment, et je me suis amusé à prendre des captures d'écran de tous les décors.

J'en ai fait un diaporama dans l'ordre chronologique, avec de la musique en plus.

Techniquement c'est du javascript, et il y a un petit lecteur flash pour la musique. ça doit marcher sur tous les navigateurs.

hommage à Prince Of Persia

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Pipeboy : c est quoi que t apelle le cm au milieux?
> 
> (t es en double écran c est ca?)


Oui double LCD "collé".




> D'ailleurs, si t'es en dual screen, j'admet que pour les screenshots c'est mimi tout plein mais en jeux l'image est coupé au milieu non ? Du coup je m'interroge sur la jouabilité quand le réticule d'un FPS est scindé avec un "gouffre" de 3cm (écarts entre les dalles...)


Oui elle est coupé d'un tout petit cm et pas d'écart entre les 2 écrans donc. Et le réticule je m'en fou car dans tout les FPS je joue sans  :B): .

----------


## Aghora

> Un mega post de screenshot :
> 
> J'ai refini prince of persia 4, 5 et 6 récemment, et je me suis amusé à prendre des captures d'écran de tous les décors.
> 
> J'en ai fait un diaporama dans l'ordre chronologique, avec de la musique en plus.
> 
> Techniquement c'est du javascript, et il y a un petit lecteur flash pour la musique. ça doit marcher sur tous les navigateurs.
> 
> hommage à Prince Of Persia


Superbes tous ces screens, et cette musique  ::wub:: . Ca rappelle de bons souvenirs !

----------


## Say hello

J'vais me le faire, plus qu'un micro coup et je le fini...


 ::mellow::

----------


## Dark Fread

Hé bah ça c'est con alors.

----------


## silverragout

Récompense pour s'être tapé les crédits jusqu'à la fin ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Un mega post de screenshot :
> 
> J'ai refini prince of persia 4, 5 et 6 récemment, et je me suis amusé à prendre des captures d'écran de tous les décors.
> 
> J'en ai fait un diaporama dans l'ordre chronologique, avec de la musique en plus.
> 
> Techniquement c'est du javascript, et il y a un petit lecteur flash pour la musique. ça doit marcher sur tous les navigateurs.
> 
> hommage à Prince Of Persia


Oulà j'étais passer à côté.

Bien ouéj, dommage que ça plante parfois chez moi  ::cry:: .

----------


## Olipro

Je connais très très mal le javascript, je suis incapable de te dire quoi faire.
C'est quoi ce que tu appelles planter ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Je connais très très mal le javascript, je suis incapable de te dire quoi faire.
> C'est quoi ce que tu appelles planter ?


La musique qui s'arrête et l'image qui reste là pendant 30 plombes. Je remet la musique et l'image bouge toujours pas, j'ai beau cliqué sur avancer. Je remet la musique et là l'image défile et hop rebelotte.

----------


## Olipro

Ok ça vient peut être du défilement automatique. Le javascript est casse gueule avec les timers, donc je préconise plutôt d'utiliser le défilement manuel.
(Ce qui est bien c'est que le bouton "suivant" ne bouge pas, donc il suffit de pointer dessus, et faire clic gauche à répétition)

----------


## Anonyme871

Dommage c'est pas très 15'' friendly ton truc  :Emo:

----------


## Dark Fread

Tu as un 15" LCD ? 

Tu serais pas au boulot toi, par hasard ? :inspecteur_derrick:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Dommage c'est pas très 15'' friendly ton truc


 :haha:  Désolé.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Tu as un 15" LCD ? 
> 
> Tu serais pas au boulot toi, par hasard ? :inspecteur_derrick:


Non non, j'ai juste un portable (c'est un 15.4''). Je suis en vacances au chômage moi... :Cigare:

----------


## Olipro

Ouais mais non j'ai la flemme de chercher comment faire du redimensionnement automatique, surtout que les images sont pas toutes de la même taille. Grmbl  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme871

Non mais à part ça c'est du bon boulot. Mais pourquoi t'as pas fait une simple vidéo ? (c'est une vrai question et non un reproche).

----------


## Snowman

Encore du Condemned (ah oui quand je me lance dans un jeu, c'est du sérieux) :



C'est gentil de prévenir  ::O: 



Un bonne éclairage, ça pose tout de suite l'ambiance



Ok  ::O: 



Z'ont pas des gueules de porte-bonheur.

----------


## Olipro

> Non mais à part ça c'est du bon boulot. Mais pourquoi t'as pas fait une simple vidéo ? (c'est une vrai question et non un reproche).


Une video ça demande un hébergement.
Soit je l'héberge sur youtube ou dailymotion, et la qualité est pourris pour une volonté de montrer des captures d'écran. (même en HD)
Soit je l'héberge sur mon serveur, mais comme c'est une video, elle va peser bien plus lourd que la somme des poids de mes images.

D'ou le choix du diaporama/

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Une video ça demande un hébergement.
> Soit je l'héberge sur youtube ou dailymotion, et la qualité est pourris pour une volonté de montrer des captures d'écran. (même en HD)
> Soit je l'héberge sur mon serveur, mais comme c'est une video, elle va peser bien plus lourd que la somme des poids de mes images.
> 
> D'ou le choix du diaporama/


Bah, euh, alors c'est toi qui compresse super mal en fait !! Mes vidéos sont nickel sur Youtube HD.

----------


## bixente

> Bah, euh, alors c'est toi qui compresse super mal en fait !! Mes vidéos sont nickel sur Youtube HD.


Exact, c'est trés simple : 

Nombre de pixel en hauteur >= 720.

Compression de l'audio en Lame MP3 avec Virtualdub.

Compression de la vidéo en .flv avec une qualité de 85, toujours avec Virtualdub.

Résultat : 



C'est plutôt correct non ?  :;):

----------


## BlueTemplar

Attention spécial graphisme next-gen !

Après un âpre combat contre des loups de l'enfer, la premiere partie de la "staff of chaos" est à moi !



Par contre Jagar Tharn n'est pas content ...

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Tiens dans ta gueule l'ork :



Ouuh la petite armée :

----------


## Darkath

Pipboy : c'est moi ou ton ecran est super bizarre ?

----------


## Dark Fread

> Pipboy : c'est moi ou ton ecran est super bizarre ?


Troisième édition, Pipboy fait du multi-écran, demandez votre exemplaire !  :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme871

Rha ouai sur DOW 2 ça en jéte pas mal.  :Bave:  
Tu me donnes envie de m'y remttre petit saligo.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Troisième édition, Pipboy fait du multi-écran, demandez votre exemplaire !


Je suis deg alors qu'au taffe, on est tous sur du dual screen !!

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Je suis deg alors qu'au taffe, on est tous sur du dual screen !!


Au lieu de prendre des consoles, fallait prendre 2 écrans  ::P: .

Ou alors piques en un à ton taf... On sait jamais si ils en ont en trop.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Au lieu de prendre des consoles, fallait prendre 2 écrans .
> 
> Ou alors piques en un à ton taf... On sait jamais si ils en ont en trop.


Pas assez de place pour mettre un 2e écran. Et puis bon, moi, je vise haut, le Triplehead 2Go !!

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

OH MY GOD c'est horrible c'est tout plat !! :

----------


## Kenji-32

Bon, je me la ramène avec un jeu pas du tout connu, et que vous connaissez :D je suis sur! : Armageddon Empires

 Je mets en place ma forteresse, le lieu qui mettra fin a mon règne dans ce désert si je le laisse aux mains des humains . Je roll et gagne le jet, je commence donc en premier :D

La map sur laquelle je vais livrer bataille! Mes Xenopodes vont ne faire qu'une boucher des humains!

 Ouïl, j'aurai du engager plus d'unité dans mon armé, je tente de prendre la fuite .. Jet raté, pas de héros pour lancer un dernier espoir, j'abandonne donc l'idée de revoir cette créature...

Je vous mets le manuel dispo sur le site officiel pour les curieux http://www.crypticcomet.com/games/AE/AEManual.pdf
Et pour ceux qui veulent tenter l'expérience un link pour la démo jouable : http://s3.amazonaws.com/AEDemo/ArmEmpiresDemoSetup.exe

Et bien sur, le site officiel : http://www.crypticcomet.com

EDIT : jeu dispo seulement sur le net pour 30€. Et je vous mets les liens d'AAR http://www.cyberstratege.com/forum/v...861d14c6544662 et http://www.octopusoverlords.com/phpB...ic.php?t=53139 pour voir la bête en action ^^

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Bon, je me la ramène avec un jeu pas du tout connu, et qu'aucun de vous ne connais je suis sur! : Armageddon Empires


Tu peux éditer : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...geddon+Empires

----------


## Hellzed

Pour faire comme Pipboy en mieux> http://www.puissance-pc.net/stockage...html?Itemid=50

----------


## Euklif

Pour le jeu, le double écran me gaverais avec les rebords au centre de l'image...

----------


## Olipro

OMG.
J'ai retrouvé les screens d'une partie sur les sims 2 qui date de 2005.
J'avais créé une maison qui était le Loft de l'émission Loft Story, et j'avais créé des uniformes, et des coiffures, pour faire des sims ... Particuliers.

Florilège :

















tout le reste est là

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> http://www.transistek.com/photos_pro...ompression.jpg
> Pour faire comme Pipboy en mieux> http://www.puissance-pc.net/stockage...html?Itemid=50


Heu non, là c'est complètement nul, y a au moins 5cm au centre alors que perso il doit y avoir 1cm voir un petit peu moins.




> Pour le jeu, le double écran me gaverais avec les rebords au centre de l'image...


Pour les FPS c'est un tout petit peu chiant, mais on s'y fait et pour tout les autres styles de jeu aucun problème.

----------


## Micerider

> Je suis deg alors qu'au taffe, on est tous sur du dual screen !!


Pareil, mais j'aime pas toujours ça pour autant, on bouge trop la tête  :;):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Pareil, mais j'aime pas toujours ça pour autant, on bouge trop la tête


Pour du jeu vidéo, le dual n'est pas top. Il faut un triple écran. Tu auras une meilleure vision et puis, si t'es à 1 m de l'écran, pas besoin de tourner la tête.

Vivement que j'ai de la place et je me commande le Matrox Triplehead 2 Go + 2 autres écran Samsung 2233RZ (écran 120Hz compatible 3D vision). Je vais adoré !!

----------


## Canard WC

> OMG.
> J'ai retrouvé les screens d'une partie sur les sims 2 qui date de 2005.
> J'avais créé une maison qui était le Loft de l'émission Loft Story, et j'avais créé des uniformes, et des coiffures, pour faire des sims ... Particuliers.


T'es un malade Oli !!!
 :;):

----------


## Slayertom

Olipro: je sais pas ce que tu prend comme medoc, mais file moi rapidement le numéro de ton "pharmacien" !

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Olipro: je sais pas ce que tu prend comme medoc, mais file moi rapidement le numéro de ton "pharmacien" !


Je ne peux que plussoiyer.
Peu importe le prix  :tired:

----------


## francou008

Staline a l'air content de voir ses amis jouer aux fléchettes au moins.  ::o:

----------


## Snowman

> OMG.
> J'ai retrouvé les screens d'une partie sur les sims 2 qui date de 2005.
> J'avais créé une maison qui était le Loft de l'émission Loft Story, et j'avais créé des uniformes, et des coiffures, pour faire des sims ... Particuliers.
> 
> Florilège :
> 
> http://reduction-image.com/~olipro44/images/sims2loft_diktat/Sims2%202005-06-28%2016-37-05-70_2.jpg
> 
> http://reduction-image.com/~olipro44/images/sims2loft_diktat/Sims2%202005-06-28%2016-55-47-42.jpg
> ...


OMFG  ::O: 
J'adore  ::lol::

----------


## Krov

Le tout tout début de ma partie de Stalker... Ouais j'sais je suis en retard :/.



Ca fait peur  :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## timonier

Allez pour changer des captures d'Arma II et S.T.A.L.K.E.R. :

*Freespace 2*









Pas mal le papy, qui fête ses 10 ans, grâce à sa communauté.  :;):

----------


## Snowman

Encore et toujours du Condemned (apparemment j'ai bientôt fini le jeu) :



Ce midi à la cantine euh...un truc saignant qui a l'air mort  :tired: 



 ::O: 



La traçabilité c'est important 



Ethan Thomas shoots...and he scores  ::lol::

----------


## Snowman

Sorry du double-post mais la suite : 





Va falloir faire péter le budget Viakal  ::O: 



Je connaissais pas cette variante du pendu.



C'est ce qui arrive quand un lépreux se la joue LeBron James.

----------


## Dark Fread

Snowman -> La partie du jeu la plus énorme  :Bave:

----------


## Snowman

> Snowman -> La partie du jeu la plus énorme


J'ai fini ce niveau, 

Spoiler Alert! 


j'en suis à l'ancienne plantation de pommier, à la recherche des 4 indices (j'en ai 3)

----------


## Epikoienkore

> J'ai fini ce niveau, blabla qui spoile


Alors la fin est en effet toute proche, ce qui ne veut pas dire que tu vas finir aujourd'hui, le dernier boss étant bien retors !

----------


## Dark Fread

> J'ai fini ce niveau, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> j'en suis à l'ancienne plantation de pommier, à la recherche des 4 indices (j'en ai 3)


Ah pardon, CA c'est la partie la plus énorme. Putain la flippe dans la baraque  ::O:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Je sais pas vous mais j'ai trouvé que plus on sombrait dans la folie et moins le jeu devenait flippant. La dernière partie dans les champs ne m'a vraiment pas marqué par rapport au reste du jeu et surtout du début dee l'aventure, moins fantaisiste, plus proche et donc peut être plus pesant.

----------


## Dark Fread

Le tout dernier niveau est un peu moins réussi, ouaip. Un peu trop bourrin peut-être. Quoique le boss final est assez bon  :Bave:

----------


## Morgoth

Ce jeu est une tuerie, faut vraiment que je le rachète. Y'a toujours le bug des ombres avec les Nvidia ?

Rah, j'ai abandonné dans la piscine désaffectée,  là où... Bref, vous comprenez...

----------


## Krov

Je viens de vivre ma première expérience de Blowout sur Stalker... J'en avais déjà entendu parler mais j'savais pas vraiment ce que c'était :D.


Wouh  putain j'sais pas ce que c'est mais mon instinct me dit de me cacher  ::mellow::  ::mellow:: 


Thx god un hangar  ::w00t:: 


Je suis en sécurité, je suis en sécurité, je suis en sécurité, je suis en sécurité  ::'(:  ::'(:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Ce jeu est une tuerie, faut vraiment que je le rachète. Y'a toujours le bug des ombres avec les Nvidia ?
> 
> Rah, j'ai abandonné dans la piscine désaffectée,  là où... Bref, vous comprenez...


Tu vas le racheter pour jouer aux 10 minutes de jeu qu'il te manque.  ::o:

----------


## Fél0N

Cette image a quelque chose de fabuleux.

----------


## Olipro

C'est vrai qu'on dirait que musolini fait quelque chose avec un truc invisible en regardant hitler en slip léopard.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ma petite ville :

----------


## Jean Pale

> Tu vas le racheter pour jouer aux 10 minutes de jeu qu'il te manque.


Il lui reste 2-3 niveaux. La piscine c'est l'école, et j'ai méchamment ragequit à cet endroit. Je dirais même, j'ai ragedesinstall. Sinon le niveau d'après m'a soulé, y'a des ennemis à l'infini...

----------


## Krov

Trop facile ce screen : la plage de sable fin, le soleil doré, les palmiers, la mer bleu azur...
M'enfin c'est beau quand même  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Euklif

Pourtant Condemned, c'est super facile comme jeu...

Et comme j'trouve les derniers screens un peu trop *Serious* (hors Olipro), j'm'en vais vous faire profiter d'un peu de bon gout (by *Sam*):




Et après tout ça, un repos bien mérité...

----------


## Snowman

> Pourtant Condemned, c'est super facile comme jeu...


Installé hier et finit aujourd'hui  ::ninja::

----------


## gripoil

> Pourtant Condemned, c'est super facile comme jeu...
> 
> Et comme j'trouve les derniers screens un peu trop *Serious* (hors Olipro), j'm'en vais vous faire profiter d'un peu de bon gout (by *Sam*):
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/572...40e656aa34.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/383...3e7d652499.jpg
> 
> Et après tout ça, un repos bien mérité...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/439...e5e4fcf7f4.jpg


T'as oublié d'ajouter en commentaire: "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!"
 ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Pas besoin de donner de nom  ::P:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Attention.... ça va faire mal :



Qu'est ce que j'disais :



Ouuh l'impression de déjà vu :



J'adore Gat, il me rappel Duke Nukem version gangster  :Bave: .

Par contre qu'est ce qu'il rame ce jeu  ::mellow:: .

----------


## timonier

C'est quoi ? Saint Row 2 ?

----------


## Guybrush_SF

> Pas besoin de donner de nom 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b30...88fad65448.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/136...3-97208af9a8fc
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/880...2-d24675536a74
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bc9...7-9a13e2622d3a
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f78...0-7a245a888eab


C'est donc contre ça que je me battais  :^_^:

----------


## Jahwel

Il y a des costumes en plus sur la version pc de SF IV ?  ::O:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est donc contre ça que je me battais


^^

---------- Post ajouté à 10h07 ----------




> Il y a des costumes en plus sur la version pc de SF IV ?


^
Costumes non officiel, réalisé par la communauté en passant par de l'ingénierie inversé.

---------- Post ajouté à 10h09 ----------




> Attention.... ça va faire mal :
> 
> Qu'est ce que j'disais :
> 
> 
> Ouuh l'impression de déjà vu :
> 
> J'adore Gat, il me rappel Duke Nukem version gangster .
> 
> Par contre qu'est ce qu'il rame ce jeu .


Je suis super étonné quand même. Depuis que j'ai changé de slot, je trouve le jeu fluide et stable. Tu l'as patché au moins ? Le patch corrige les problèmes de performance.

Et puis montre nous la gueule de ton perso !! Si ca te dit du Coop, tu fais signe.

----------


## Jahwel

> Costumes non officiel, réalisé par la communauté en passant par de l'ingénierie inversé.


Sympa, tu aurais un site pour voir le travail des amateurs ? 
Sinon, j'aime bien les fringues de cammy en cuir rouge moitié nue  ::wub:: , ça m'étonne même pas de toi métal, ce genre de costume. :tired:

----------


## Anonyme1023

Faut se réveiller  les gars

(Ce message est posté par un type qui a presque 24h dans les jambes)

----------


## bixente

Cammy en Harley Quinn  ::wub:: .

----------


## Jahwel

> Faut se réveiller  les gars
> 
> (Ce message est posté par un type qui a presque 24h dans les jambes)


Merci, je crois que je vais me le prendre sur pc aussi SF IV.

----------


## Logan

Encore une fournée de Morro :

----------


## Morgoth

Homme de goût, je reconnais les textures de "Mixed Textures". Excellent Pack s'il en est.

----------


## Kenji-32

Ton mod pour l'herbe, tu m'avais filer un tuto (merci ^^), euh je voulais savoir, l'herbe recouvre tout les endroits de Vvardenfell, là ou il devrait y en avoir? Ou simplement la Côte de la Mélancolie? Parce que c'est quand vachement plus classe avec!  ::):

----------


## Euklif

L'herbe fait partie d'un pack complet? Sinon, parce que c'est franchement méga laid les arbres fluo avec les toits qui brillent a 300 bornes, c'est quel mod?

----------


## Graine

> Homme de goût, je reconnais les textures de "Mixed Textures". Excellent Pack s'il en est.


Je vois guere de changement par rapport a la version originale...
 ::O:

----------


## Entropie

> Encore une fournée de Morro :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3b9...b-5559a3611608
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/543...c-3db9fcad9c2f
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c5b...e-d47075690085


Superbe !

Snif, mes screenshots à moi sont tous méga sombres ( je ne me l'explique pas).  J'avais pris quasiment les mêmes, on y voit que dalle  ::|:

----------


## Logan

> Superbe !
> 
> Snif, mes screenshots à moi sont tous méga sombres ( je ne me l'explique pas).  J'avais pris quasiment les mêmes, on y voit que dalle


Merci  :;): 

Sinon, pour tes screens, augmenter le brightness in-game le temps de la photo souvenir ?

----------


## Pelomar

Mais il est encore super joli ce Morro en fait  ::mellow:: 
:nepascraquer:

----------


## Nelfe

> Mais il est encore super joli ce Morro en fait 
> :nepascraquer:


Tu le trouves avec ses 2 extensions pour une bouchée de pain et encore :tentateur:

----------


## Kenji-32

> Mais il est encore super joli ce Morro en fait 
> :nepascraquer:


Personne ne peut pas craquer, tout le monde recraque  ::P: h34r: et dans ton craquement tu craques mods, heures de ta vie et sommeil ...

----------


## Logan

> Mais il est encore super joli ce Morro en fait 
> :nepascraquer:


Mon plan machiavélique pour répandre probablement l'un des derniers bon RPG PC est en marche ! Mouahahahaha  :seretournedanssacapeenriant:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> ^^[COLOR="Silver"]
> Je suis super étonné quand même. Depuis que j'ai changé de slot, je trouve le jeu fluide et stable. Tu l'as patché au moins ? Le patch corrige les problèmes de performance.
> 
> Et puis montre nous la gueule de ton perso !! Si ca te dit du Coop, tu fais signe.






Pas encore patché le jeu, je pensais que ça servait à rien.

----------


## Flox

Attention, grosse fournée de photos prises lors d'une sortie "deviensgrosbillentapantdetrèsgrosmonstres" sur Daoc, étalée sur deux après midi (8h quand même...) avec environ une quarantaine de personnes :

On commence dans les tunnels sous marins...(malheur à celui qui n'avait pas sa potion de respiration sur lui...)



...pour déboucher dans un temple englouti.



Sortis de l'eau, place au désert...



...couvert de statues de crocodiles.



Vient ensuite le grand brasier des volcans, abritant des horreurs sans nom...



...pour atteindre le Seigneur local : Chimère



Pour enfin finir dans la cité des nuages : Aérus...



...vaincre le dernier adversaire: Phénix

----------


## Froyok

> Toi aussi tu as apprécié Jericho malgré sa répétitivité, sa linéarité pour en garder que le dégueulasse et le bourrin


Copaiiiing ! Putain, qu'est ce que je l'ai aimé ce jeu !
Une sacré ambiance !  ::lol::

----------


## Pelomar

Lutte acharné au dernier point, ou ElGato en profite pour être méchant avant de mourir comme une chie.
(On a perdu)

----------


## Sk-flown

> Je suis super étonné quand même. Depuis que j'ai changé de slot, je trouve le jeu fluide et stable. Tu l'as patché au moins ? Le patch corrige les problèmes de performance.
> 
> Et puis montre nous la gueule de ton perso !! Si ca te dit du Coop, tu fais signe.


Il est où le patch?

Je le trouve pas en telechargement.

----------


## francou008

GTA 4 avec un filtre moisi sur Photoshop.  :Cigare:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Il est où le patch?
> 
> Je le trouve pas en telechargement.


Steam s'occupe de tout ça tout seul.

----------


## gun

> GTA 4 avec un filtre moisi sur Photoshop.


Mouarf sérieux ? Ça pète.  ::O:

----------


## domertow

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/302...b-8ec9760cc185
> GTA 4 avec un filtre moisi sur Photoshop.


Ça me fait penser au jeu XIII !

----------


## Morgoth

> Je vois guere de changement par rapport a la version originale...


 Oula, je me poserais deux-trois questions sur ma vision à ta place.  Bon, plus sérieusement, dans le jeu, la différence est énorme voire carrément dingue (les textures dans les grottes  ::O: ).

----------


## Dark Fread

C'est surtout quand on est proche des textures que la différence se voit.  ::):

----------


## Graine

Faut quer je m'y mette a morrowind...je testerai ca de plus pres...

----------


## Olipro

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/302...b-8ec9760cc185
> GTA 4 avec un filtre moisi sur Photoshop.


Eh mais si ce n'est qu'un filtre, c'est à dire un effet mathématique qui s'applique à l'image,
Et comme la sortie à l'écran ne se résume qu'à une multitude d'images, finalement,
Il doit sans doute y avoir un moyen d'appliquer des filtres graphiques de ce genre, au niveau de l'affichage ?

Ce serait énorme de jouer comme ça, et théoriquement possible  ::o: 

Apres, si le temps d'application du filtre à l'image est supérieure à 1/10 de seconde, c'est mort, mais bon on peut rêver.

----------


## Morgoth

> C'est surtout quand on est proche des textures que la différence se voit.


Proche mais pas que.

Dans mon cas, après avoir passé des mois sans aucun Mod d'aucune sorte, ce Pack de textures m'a vraiment laissé bouche bée. Pas eu besoin de me coller aux textures pour m'en rendre compte.
Certaines grottes très "rocailleuses" comme celles dans lesquelles on répond à des énigmes (voyez ?) ont, avec ce Pack, des textures vraiment hallucinantes. Dignes d'un Oblivion oserai-je dire...

----------


## Dark Fread

Dans ce pack de textures il y a un truc qui m'a immédiatement choqué, ce sont les herbes qui pendent aux arbres bien trop flashy (les herbes). Mais bon, de toute façon je suis un extrémiste de la fidélité graphique... Je vais essayer le mod qui améliore les textures des armures, (Armures++ je crois), quelqu'un a testé ? Apparemment l'auteur a simplement appliqué un gros traitement sur les textures de base, et c'est ça que je recherche  ::P: 

Thème en cours de création sur FoFiX, l'héritier de Frets on Fire :




Là pour le coup je crois vais reprendre ce fond à zéro, parce que je sens que ça va pas aboutir au look destroy que je veux...

----------


## Snowman

> Ça me fait penser au jeu XIII !


Ça me rappelle le film _A Scanner Darkly_ et sa technique proche du rotoscoping.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy



----------


## ElGato

> Eh mais si ce n'est qu'un filtre, c'est à dire un effet mathématique qui s'applique à l'image,
> Et comme la sortie à l'écran ne se résume qu'à une multitude d'images, finalement,
> Il doit sans doute y avoir un moyen d'appliquer des filtres graphiques de ce genre, au niveau de l'affichage ?
> 
> Ce serait énorme de jouer comme ça, et théoriquement possible 
> 
> Apres, si le temps d'application du filtre à l'image est supérieure à 1/10 de seconde, c'est mort, mais bon on peut rêver.


Oui, c'est à ça que servent les pixel shaders.

Mais le cel-shading dans ce genre c'est pas super vendeur, apparemment.

----------


## schnak

Pourtant ça rend super bien niveau ambiance. Imagine un jeux qui aurait la même ambiance polar que dans black sad !  :Bave:

----------


## Olipro

> Oui, c'est à ça que servent les pixel shaders.
> 
> Mais le cel-shading dans ce genre c'est pas super vendeur, apparemment.


Bah c'est sur que si GTA 4 n'avait été QUE comme ça, en (faux) cel-shading, ça aurait été une grosse daube.

Mais le proposer en option, comme c'est fait dans far cry, ça ne doit pas couter grand chose  ::huh::

----------


## francou008

Ca permettrait de cacher la merde du chat, comme l'aliasing un peu prononcé. L'original à titre de comparaison.

----------


## Nelfe

J'avais pas fait gaffe au panneau publicitaire sur le mur mais  ::love::

----------


## terciperix

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9db...b28fbf4ca3.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/88a...331dad5269.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b36...2-1b1c1eff08c2


Ouais Mr.Sunshine !! ::o:

----------


## johnclaude

Grid; mais si si y a la place, je t'en passe deux là si tu veux

----------


## Krov

Bon bah les Blowout, la routine quoi...


Kewl ça, l'IA se cache aussi pendant les blowout  ::wub:: . 
Putain ils sont bien regroupé quand même  :tired: 


Mouahahahahahahahahah ::XD::  ::XD::

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Grid; mais si si y a la place, je t'en passe deux là si tu veux
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/930...911b4a1abf.png


 
 ::O:  T'as fais quoi aux BMW là ?  ::O:

----------


## johnclaude

En fait je doublais la blanche au virage et la gris-rouge est partie en tête à queue, c'était énorme juste la place de passer entre les deux. Le tout en vue interne au volant, c'est bien simple rien que d'y penser j'ai une érection  ::lol::

----------


## gripoil

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4f7...8143603f93.jpg
> Mouahahahahahahahahah


Ah ah !

Dis ? C'est un mod ou y'a des blowouts comme ça dans clearsky ? (Réponds oui, réponds oui, j'ai plus la foi de relancer clear sky que d'installer Priboi story)

----------


## Olipro

Ils n'y a pas de blowout comme ça dans clear sky.
Sauf certains scriptés à mort. Comme tout ce qui est dans les jeux video commerciaux.

----------


## Krov

> Ah ah !
> 
> Dis ? C'est un mod ou y'a des blowouts comme ça dans clearsky ? (Réponds oui, réponds oui, j'ai plus la foi de relancer clear sky que d'installer Priboi story)


C'est même pas Clear Sky en fait, le pack de pluton sur Stalker premier du nom :D.

----------


## Gunzen-R

> Bah c'est sur que si GTA 4 n'avait été QUE comme ça, en (faux) cel-shading, ça aurait été une grosse daube.
> 
> Mais le proposer en option, comme c'est fait dans far cry, ça ne doit pas couter grand chose


Y a déjà pas d'anti-aliasing, alors des filtres, je pense que ce serait trop demander  ::sad::

----------


## Froyok

> En fait je doublais la blanche au virage et la gris-rouge est partie en tête à queue, c'était énorme juste la place de passer entre les deux. Le tout en vue interne au volant, c'est bien simple rien que d'y penser j'ai une érection


Putain... Moi aussi !  ::ninja::

----------


## Aghora

(Dark Messiah of Might and Magic)

Bienvenue...bienvenue dans notre charmante petit hôtel paradisiaque...



...où tout les étrangers sont accueillis chaleureusement...



...par notre sympathique personnel...



...et nos affectueuses hôtesses.



Vous pouvez apercevoir ici une de nos principales galeries, éclairées par des lampes basse consommation dernier cri.



Oh, bien sûr les animaux de compagnie sont acceptés, mais veillez à les tenir en laisse, certains clients les ont malheureusement perdus dans nos galeries l'année dernière.



Vous pouvez bien entendu choisir une chambre avec vue sur la mer.

----------


## L'invité

Ra les araignées...  ::|: 

J'ai du arrêter vers ton avant dernier screen tellement j'en avais marre de ses bestioles. Pourtant je trouvais le jeu sympa a part ça.

----------


## Aghora

Oh m'en parle pas. Dieu sait combien je déteste (même elle me foutent les jetons) les araignées. J'ai jamais vu cependant ces bestioles aussi bien faites que dans ce jeu (à savoir flippantes).

----------


## Nelfe

Haha pareil, j'ai abandonné le jeu à ce passage là  :^_^:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ah Dark Messiah of Might and Magic, super souvenir.

----------


## La Mimolette

J'ai fait une pause à cause des araignées... Mais j'ai repris de plus belle! J'voulais mon combat contre une araignée de 2m de haut!

----------


## Anonyme871

Bha les mecs, vous avez arrêté à la moitié du jeu  :Emo: .

----------


## Froyok

> Bha les mecs, vous avez arrêté à la moitié du jeu .



Maiiiis graave !  :Emo: 
Au pire cheat, quoi, on abandonne pas un si beau/bon (garder toute les mentions) jeu !

----------


## Lanari

Oh putain, je croyais que j'étais le seul mec a avoir arreté a cause de ces saloperies d'araignées qui te sautent a la gueule et qui t'empoisonnent !  ::O: .

----------


## Nelfe

> Bha les mecs, vous avez arrêté à la moitié du jeu .



J'ai pu tester la suite chez un pote, et les niveaux labyrinthiques chiant j'ai pas aimé. Du coup j'ai pas essayé la fin.

----------


## Olipro

Pour ma part, j'ai fini le jeu 3 fois dans les 3 modes (guerrier, assassin, et guerrier, ouais parce que je hais la magie  ::P: )
Et la seconde partie du jeu me fait toujours autant chier à chaque fois.

Pourquoi ?
A cause de l'évolution : on devient puissant, avec des armes magiques et plein de trucs ultra puissants. Donc les monstres deviennent puissants, et ça devient du n'importe quoi jeu-video boom-boom-badaboom-abracadabra-pchiii (ça c'est un bruit d'éclair mal fait)

Le début du jeu, avec des armes de merde, contre des humains, est infiniment plus amusante selon moi.

----------


## Nelfe

Et mieux scénarisé (l'attaque sur la ville et le garde qui nous traîne pour nous sauver  :Bave: ).

----------


## Olipro

Ouais et puis même tout le manoir de Ménélag, il est cool, ça rappellerait presque Thief.
Les salles à manger, le salon, les chambres, les toits, les greniers, les fortifications etc ...

Mais non, après c'est un enchevetrement de "salle tordue mais han tu vois c'est trop design je sais pas à quoi elle sert mais c'est disagne !!!!" et de "grande salle avec des pilliers c'est trop coooool les pilliers tordus et avec des lasers magiques sur les murs"

Bref, du level design fait à main levé au crayon par un mec en manque d'inspiration. C'est sur que c'est beaucoup plus simple de dessiner n'importe quoi et dire que "nan c'est consaipte du vois han" plutot que de parvenir à réaliser un vrai level design cohérent à partir d'éléments crédibles, comme un thief 2 par exemple.

----------


## Snowman

> Oh putain, je croyais que j'étais le seul mec a avoir arreté a cause de ces saloperies d'araignées qui te sautent a la gueule et qui t'empoisonnent ! .


Je suis donc pas le seul à psychoter à cause des monstres genre facehuggers (comme les étoiles de mer dans Dark Corners) dans les FPS  ::P:

----------


## Darkath

Et cela fait donc de moi le seul a ne pas avoir jouer au jeu a poster dans cette page ^^

----------


## orime

> (Dark Messiah of Might and Magic)
> 
> Bienvenue...bienvenue dans notre charmante petit hôtel paradisiaque...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/780...8597793b8c.png
> 
> ...où tout les étrangers sont accueillis chaleureusement...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/de0...caed73582a.png
> ...


Il est quand même encore sacrément beau  ::o: .

----------


## Snowman

> Et cela fait donc de moi le seul a ne pas avoir jouer au jeu a poster dans cette page ^^


J'ai joué qu'à la démo et je ne l'avais pas acheté lors de la promo Steam, j'ai bien fait apparemment...

----------


## Guybrush_SF

Ma première victoire en tournoi de Street Fighter 4, d'habitude je perds toujours en finale (j'ai dû en perdre une 20aine)...C'est émouvant  ::'(:

----------


## Anonyme871

> J'ai joué qu'à la démo et je ne l'avais pas acheté lors de la promo Steam, j'ai bien fait apparemment...


Heu bha non, certes la deuxième partie est plutôt moyenne mais le jeu en lui-même vaut le détour, surtout à 10e.

----------


## francou008

Surtout que c'était à 5e avec les derniers Heroes of MM. Les différentes évolutions possibles sont quand même intéressantes et la surpuissance des armes sur la fin...  :Bave:

----------


## Nelfe

Le body awareness roxxe, et puis pouvoir empaler des mecs d'un coup de pied dans le bide, c'est quand même bon  ::love::

----------


## Anonyme871

> Le body awareness roxxe, et puis pouvoir empaler des mecs d'un coup de pied dans le bide, c'est quand même bon


Rha ouai j'avais complétement oublié.
Rien que pour ça, le jeux vaut ses 10e. Même ses 50e. Même faut en prendre deux.  :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## bixente

C'est génial Dark Messiah : trancher des têtes d'orcs au ralenti en se faisant adoucir les oreilles par une nymphomane sociopathe  ::wub:: .

----------


## Snowman

Coucou tu veux voir mon bazooka ?

----------


## Froyok

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/159...2-d2c6727117ec
> 
> Coucou tu veux voir mon bazooka ?



 ::huh:: 
S'tout violet ? C'est à cause du saucisson au fines herbes ?

----------


## Snowman

> S'tout violet ? C'est à cause du saucisson au fines herbes ?


Vision nocturne de la combinaison des scientifiques.

----------


## Aghora

> Rha ouai j'avais complétement oublié.
> Rien que pour ça, le jeux vaut ses 10e. Même ses 50e. Même faut en prendre deux.


Ouaip, je suis bien content de ce que je découvre là. Et j'adore les commentaires de Xana, rien que pour entendre d'autres méchancetés j'ai envie de finir le jeu.

Et que vaut le multi sinon ?

----------


## Nelfe

> Ouaip, je suis bien content de ce que je découvre là. Et j'adore les commentaires de Xana, rien que pour entendre d'autres méchancetés j'ai envie de finir le jeu.
> 
> Et que vaut le multi sinon ?


Il est bon, même si plusieurs techniques du solo (comme le coup de pied) disparaissent. Mais tu peux faire évoluer ton perso dans chaque partie (ça se perd en déconnectant), y'a plusieurs classes. Ça s'apparente globalement à du Age of Chivalry.

----------


## Olipro

> Ouaip, je suis bien content de ce que je découvre là. Et j'adore les commentaires de Xana, rien que pour entendre d'autres méchancetés j'ai envie de finir le jeu.
> 
> Et que vaut le multi sinon ?


Il est mauvais :

Soit tu joues un magicien qui one-shot avec de l'auto aim
Soit tu joues un pretre qui fait pousser de l'herbe empoisonnée
Soit tu joues un guerrier sans aucun skill (cliquer pour locker un bonhomme et bourriner le bouton gauche)
Soit tu joues un archer et c'est extremement mauvais, mais c'est ce qui demande le plus au joueur de jouer avec des touches et des mouvements de souris.

Tous les autres, ça peut se joue avec une manette de gameboy.

Et ils ont eu la mauvaise idée de foutre un systeme d'évolution, ce qui fait que quand tu te connectes en cours de jeu, tu es "un sale noob level 1" et tu te fais ouner par tout le monde parce que t'es "vraiment un gros sale noob level 1".

----------


## Morgoth

Les mages en Multi, c'est le grand n'importe-nawak. J'avais eu la chance d'être tiré au sort pour la Bêta Multi et, vraiment, grand n'imp'. Comme le dit Olipro, il y a un système d'évolution. Au début, c'est vaguement équilibré (sauf ce pauvre prêtre et son herbe empoisonnée). Mais à plus haut niveau, le Mage balance des Genki Damas avec auto-aim, le tout à la vitesse du son. Et là... 

Aahh, souvenirs...

----------


## La Mimolette

J'adhère, le multi de Dark Messiah c'est vraiment nimporte quoi.
Après, le solo reste magique surtout lorsque la ville est attaquée! Le troll Mort-vivant est magique!  ::P: 

Mention Spéciale au Guerrier / Archer qui peux tuer a peux près n'importe quoi à distance ou au cac. Et ne pas oublier de mettre les points dans le sort de soin. Ca aide!

----------


## Valkyr

Rah oui Dark Messiah, tellement bon ce jeu. Je le jouais guerrier dagues (façon attaque sournoise) / archer, et quel pied... Les monstres gigantesques, le body awareness, la physique, l'environnement sombre/crade, les combats, les niveaux... Que du bonheur.

(À part la nymphomane destinée à faire monter les ventes dans le marché des adolescents obsédés  ::|: )

----------


## terciperix

Vroum le petit tracteur ::):

----------


## Aghora

Tiens...Tu joues en multi à Men of War ?

----------


## Aghora

On le voit pas sur se screen mais les zombies vont rapidement pulluler !



Mieux que les catacombes de Paris !



Regardez ce mignon petit zombie qui pue de la gueule ! Regardez bien...attention...



Et hop !!! Z'avez vu ? Ah oui, c'était très rapide...



Je vois que Shiva a fait des émules.

----------


## Anonyme871

Spécialement pour Snow' et les autres qui ont peur des naraignés  ::rolleyes::

----------


## chenoir

Ca a que 4 pattes, alors c'est pas des araignées, donc ca va.

----------


## Sao

Ce passage de HL² à la sauce Starship Troopers est génial, j'ai dû mettre une demi-heure pour capter qu'il fallait pas marcher dans le sable. En fait j'écoutais pas les gadjos ...

----------


## Tiri

Par contre la partie qui suit est vraiment pourrie d'après mes souvenirs 

Spoiler Alert! 


(celle où on contrôle ces bestioles)

----------


## kayl257

Dans Nova Prospeckt??? T'es fou!

----------


## Anonyme871

Evitez les spoil merci.....  ::(:

----------


## Valkyr

C'est des antlions  :Emo: 

"Eh, faites gaffe, c'est la période de reproduction des fourmis-lions."



Ah bah à rajouter dans le topic des phrases qui restent, tiens.

----------


## Snowman

> Spécialement pour Snow' et les autres qui ont peur des naraignés 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4c5...6e6cd0bb78.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5b3...9280bd9928.jpg


Ah non ça, ça va c'est juste les facehuggers qui se collent au visage, dans un FPS je supporte pas.
J'ai d'ailleurs jamais fini Alien Vs Predator avec le Marine ou le Predator à cause de ça  ::|:

----------


## Graine

> On le voit pas sur se screen mais les zombies vont rapidement pulluler !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/54f...b1ca187cc6.png
> 
> Mieux que les catacombes de Paris !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/631...d5305086ce.png
> 
> Regardez ce mignon petit zombie qui pue de la gueule ! Regardez bien...attention...
> ...


C'est quel jeu s'il te plait?

----------


## kayl257

Toujours Dark Messiah of M&M

----------


## chenoir

Quelques screen de ma dernière partie sur le troisième jeu que je réinstalle le plus souvent : Nexus : The jupiter Incident


_L'angelwing, plus beau design de vaisseau de tous les temps_


_Quelques effets de lumière que je trouve toujours aussi beau malgré l'age du bouzin_


_le sous-amiral Norbank, à bord de son très cher Rome, qui nous fait une démonstration de "How the Big Boys do Battle" en explosant avec style et volupté_


_L'assaut sur le Den, porte-aéronefs Raptor. Il fauit imaginer ca en mouvement, avec l'écran qui vibre au rythme des explosions, les bruitages achement bien faits, on ressent bien la force des impacts._


_Le valiant, cuirassé de la flotte Gorg dans toute sa splendeur._

Je ferais quelques screens plus tard si j'ai le temps.

----------


## touriste

> On le voit pas sur se screen mais les zombies vont rapidement pulluler !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/54f...b1ca187cc6.png
> 
> Mieux que les catacombes de Paris !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/631...d5305086ce.png
> 
> Regardez ce mignon petit zombie qui pue de la gueule ! Regardez bien...attention...
> ...


Des petits soucis de HDR non ? Ca fait mal aux yeux

----------


## gripoil

> Des petits soucis de HDR non ? Ca fait mal aux yeux


C'est pile l'époque ou le HDR et bloom ont été ajoutés au source engine.
C'est pas pire que Far Cry avec la patch HDR sans réglages, mais c'est vrai que c'était un peu trop flashy.

(Sinon ce jeu déboite grave)

----------


## Aghora

> C'est quel jeu s'il te plait?


Celui dont je parle ici.

---------- Post ajouté à 19h00 ----------




> Des petits soucis de HDR non ? Ca fait mal aux yeux


Bof...

----------


## XWolverine

Révélation, Fuel fait de la rétention d'eau  ::P:

----------


## RUPPY

> Révélation, Fuel fait de la rétention d'eau 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/aa8...ca18f8f9ef.jpg


Excellent  ::P:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

:D






Mister T tripoteur de nana !!

----------


## Sylvine

Petite session Darkest Hour avec Bourinette.


Comme un con j'ai balancé mon flingue, je me retrouve plus qu'avec ma bite pour charger les allemands. (mais ça devrait largement suffire  :Cigare: )


Et ben, vous faites la sieste dans l'herbe?


Oui, c'est bien le pont du Soldat Ryan, et on va le défendre jusqu'au bout nom de Dieu!



On voit rien, c'est normal, les P51, nos anges gardiens, viennent de lacher la purée sur les schleus. Voilà, comme dans le film, je vois que vous suivez.



A la fin les gentils gagnent, comme dans le film aussi.



Là par contre c'était moins glorieux. Il nous a fallu 30 minutes pour prendre la première tranché, on a même pas reussi à capturer le deuxième point...  ::|: 
Là on me vois crever en pleine charge après avoir balancé des fumis dans une tentative vaine de couvrir mes équipiers.

----------


## Tiri

> Quelques screen de ma dernière partie sur le troisième jeu que je réinstalle le plus souvent : Nexus : The jupiter Incident
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/52f...fded04a07a.jpg
> _L'angelwing, plus beau design de vaisseau de tous les temps_
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/064...109632f343.jpg
> _Quelques effets de lumière que je trouve toujours aussi beau malgré l'age du bouzin_
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/295...72c2deb7a8.jpg
> ...


L'un des meilleurs jeux que auxquels j'ai joué  ::wub:: . Je me rappelle surtout l'avant dernière mission, que j'ai recommencé une bonne dizaine de fois avant de gérer correctement tout les ennemis.  

Spoiler Alert! 


Et j'ai eu une très mauvaise surprise quand je me suis approché du Vortex : "Tiens, ils sont où mes vaisseaux?  ::P: "

----------


## Theor

Sur Darkest Hour, hier vers midi, y'avait pas un chat. Vous jouiez vers quelle heure ? : intéressé:

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Les greluches de dark messiah ne m'ont pas dérangé, loin de la, au moins elles ont le mérite d'augmenter l'espérence de vie.... Du joueur  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> Sur Darkest Hour, hier vers midi, y'avait pas un chat. Vous jouiez vers quelle heure ? : intéressé:


 Le soir de temps en temps.
Mais là on était que 2 et on s'est croisé par hazard.

Il faudrait réorganiser des vraies parties entre canard pour que ça soit drôle.

----------


## KiwiX

> Mister T tripoteur de nana !!
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/320...a-4f72125c9dfd


Ca me rappelle le screenshot dans le CPC 196 avec Seth et Viper  :^_^:

----------


## terciperix

> Tiens...Tu joues en multi à Men of War ?


Oui :;):

----------


## Aghora

Et ça continue avec du DMM&M :

----------


## domertow

Darkest Hour est vraiment tentant! 

Ça me rappelle Cod:uo ! Il y a du monde sur les serveurs de ce jeu ?

----------


## Sylvine

Y'a un petit coté CoD:UO (même si je trouve les objectifs beaucoup moins prenants que ce dernier) et on trouve largement assez de monde, même si c'est pas bizance.

Je conseille les serveurs qui n'affichent pas les messages de frag, c'est beaucoup plus amusant.
Par contre les grosses maps axées combat de blindés sont à fuir comme la peste, aucun interet.

----------


## Olipro

Sinon, et heureusement, au niveau du gameplay, darkest hours n'a rien à voir avec call of duty  ::P:

----------


## Sylvine

> Sinon, et heureusement, au niveau du gameplay, darkest hours n'a rien à voir avec call of duty


 Oui, j'ai pas precisé parce que voilà, mais c'est quand même mechament plus réaliste que CoD, mais ça reste dans les limites du raisonable je trouve.

----------


## Olipro

Ouais, il est possible de s'amuser sur un serveur publique, sans hiérarchie, ordres, formations etc. C'est toute la différence avec Arma 2 par exemple. (Même si jusqu'à maintenant, on a toujours joué à ce dernier dans toutes les conditions sauf celles-ci   ::|:  )

----------


## domertow

Le fait que ce soit réaliste ne me rebute pas du tout, tant que ça reste bien fun!

----------


## Lezardo

> Sur Darkest Hour, hier vers midi, y'avait pas un chat. Vous jouiez vers quelle heure ? : intéressé:


C'est con je t'ai pas vu, mais perso je joue souvent a DH a la pause déjeuner au boulot.




> Il faudrait réorganiser des vraies parties entre canard pour que ça soit drôle.


C'est quand tu veux mon n'veu.  :Cigare:

----------


## Olipro

Ah ça, par contre, c'est pas un jeu fait pour s'amuser.
Enfin, c'est aussi fun qu'un documentaire historique.
Par contre, on y joue en lançant de temps à autres des "hmmm intéressant", et on ne remarque plus que ça fait 10 heures qu'on est dessus [/vécu]

----------


## Sylvine

> Ah ça, par contre, c'est pas un jeu fait pour s'amuser.
> Enfin, c'est aussi fun qu'un documentaire historique.
> Par contre, on y joue en lançant de temps à autres des "hmmm intéressant", et on ne remarque plus que ça fait 10 heures qu'on est dessus [/vécu]


 Franchement je m'amuse plus sur DH que sur 90% des autres FPS auquels j'ai joué.

Y'a des fois où c'est bien frustrant, surtout en attaque, on arrive pas à avancer d'un centimètre, on se prend des balles qui vienne d'on sait pas trop où (hier pendant une partie j'avais l'impression que l'équipe adverse s'était mis d'accord pour tirer que sur moi. On était 15 au milieu d'un champ, c'était systematiquement moi qui me faisait flinguer  :tired: ) et on s'enerve un peu.
Mais quand on est dans une bonne équipe, que l'équipe d'en face est à peu prêt du même niveau, sur une bonne map, ba c'est juste jouhissif.

----------


## kayl257

Ca serait encore plus amusant de poster des screenshots!

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Ca serait encore plus amusant de poster des screenshots!


Bha vas y te gêne pas  ::ninja:: .

Et puis non vais le faire ( Saint's Row 2 ) :



C'est aliasé, moche et ça se permet de ramer même après un coup de patch dans la tronche... Mais c'est tellement bon. On dirait un mélange de Pulp Fiction et de Kill Bill  ::P: . 

Question justement à ceux ayant joué, quelqu'un sait où trouver des tenues hors celle de sport et de "gangsta j'te fouette ta mère". Perso je recherche où avoir des costards vu que j'ai custo mon gang en "garde du corps".

----------


## Olipro

> Franchement je m'amuse plus sur DH que sur 90% des autres FPS auquels j'ai joué.
> 
> Y'a des fois où c'est bien frustrant, surtout en attaque, on arrive pas à avancer d'un centimètre, on se prend des balles qui vienne d'on sait pas trop où (hier pendant une partie j'avais l'impression que l'équipe adverse s'était mis d'accord pour tirer que sur moi. On était 15 au milieu d'un champ, c'était systematiquement moi qui me faisait flinguer ) et on s'enerve un peu.
> Mais quand on est dans une bonne équipe, que l'équipe d'en face est à peu prêt du même niveau, sur une bonne map, ba c'est juste jouhissif.


Oui mais c'est pas ce que j'appelle "s'amuser". Je trouve ça génial, qu'on ne s'y méprenne pas, mais c'est différent de "s'amuser" selon moi. C'est comme regarder le Soldat Ryan quoi, c'est pas "amusant" mais c'est génial quand même. (faudrait que j'invente un mot pour ça, je deviendrai riche et célèbre, dirigerai le monde et réduirai à néant l'empire Borg.)

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Oui mais c'est pas ce que j'appelle "s'amuser". Je trouve ça génial, qu'on ne s'y méprenne pas, mais c'est différent de "s'amuser" selon moi. C'est comme regarder le Soldat Ryan quoi, c'est pas "amusant" mais c'est génial quand même. (faudrait que j'invente un mot pour ça, je deviendrai riche et célèbre, dirigerai le monde et réduirai à néant l'empire Borg.)


C'est géniamusant.

Ouuuh vais m'empresser d'appeler l'académie tiens et je suis prêt à faire 20/80 de l'empire Borg avec Olipro ( les 80 étant pour moi  :B):  ).

----------


## Anonyme871

Y'a une faille dans votre raisonnement : 

Spoiler Alert! 


Saving Private Ryan est une daube

  :Cigare:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Y'a une faille dans votre raisonnement : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Saving Private Ryan est une daube


Ouais mais j'ai rien dit là dessus. 

Spoiler Alert! 


C'est vrai qu'à part le débarquement absolument génial et la fin, c'est pas extraordinaire.

----------


## Snowman

Joueur à appeler en cas d'urgences :zno:  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est géniamusant.
> 
> Ouuuh vais m'empresser d'appeler l'académie tiens et je suis prêt à faire 20/80 de l'empire Borg avec Olipro ( les 80 étant pour moi  ).


Si tu veux je peux t'y emmener si tu fais du Coop ^^. Sinon, faut aller dans le quartier des riches à l'Est (l'ile du haut). Et peu avant, vers le centre de la carte, tu as un centre commercial que tu peux entrer et aller visiter ces sous-sols.

----------


## Dolcinni

> Question justement à ceux ayant joué, quelqu'un sait où trouver des tenues hors celle de sport et de "gangsta j'te fouette ta mère". Perso je recherche où avoir des costards vu que j'ai custo mon gang en "garde du corps".


Les boutiques Impressions. Des costards, cravates, etc... Si je me souviens bien, y'en a une dans le quartier des Ronins, tout à droite de la map, juste après le pont.

Tiens d'ailleurs pour la peine :





Saints Row 2 en coop. Un régal.

----------


## chenoir

On continue avec Nexus : The Jupiter Incident parce que bon, hein, je fais ce que je veux d'abord (et puis si vous n'avez jamais joué à ce jeu vous ne méritez pas de fouler la même terre que moi):


_Ma Task Force personnelle. Quelle classe._


_Dans l'ardeur du combat_


_La grosse boule que vous voyez c'est une bombe à surcharge énergétique. Ca abaisse une bonne partie du bouclier du vaisseau cible (tout dépend de sa taille après, sur un cuirassé ca marche moins bien que sur un croiseur ou un destroyer). Ca fait un effet visuel du feu de Dieu quand ca explose. Une énorme boule blanche qui emplit tout l'écran, même quand on dézoome pas mal._


_Les concepteurs ont poussé le vice jusqu'à modéliser un par un tous les réacteurs nécessaires à la manœuvre des vaisseaux et à les animer en temps réel. L'effet est assez saisissant, alors qu'ils auraient pu se contenter de faire comme dans 95% des jeux qui se passe dans l'espace, et juste mettre un gros moteur derrière le vaisseau et puis basta._


_Des mouches sur une carcasse. Enfin, des chasseurs sur une frégate._

----------


## Snowman

Un peu de Rise Of Legends : 



La carte stratégique.



Coucou, tu veux voir mon armée ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Pas besoin de citer son nom

----------


## Froyok

Hooo, putain, c'est bon !  :Bave:  :


Bon la on voit rien, mais y'avais un mec qui courait dans le fond. :atrèspeur:


C'est beau, un poil trop ressemblant à Fear mais bon. Et très linéaire, vient par la, ha non, porte fermé, passe par ici, BLAM! Embuscade !  :tired: 


Jeu :* Le condamné*.

----------


## Snowman

> Pas besoin de citer son nom
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6ac...6-cfada55fa8fb
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4ea...6-d5b37c08aedb
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1f3...f-b2f1e6d64f74
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d1a...9-d8a167c565c7
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/db1...5-43b7c52b5987
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d21...1-500af1bea336
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fbc...b-7fa1d5babc0c
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7ca...4-4586c7875405


Commande de SF IV dans 5, 4, 3, 2, 1...




> Hooo, putain, c'est bon !  :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/833...e607620249.jpg
> Bon la on voit rien, mais y'avais un mec qui courait dans le fond. :atrèspeur:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8e6...f404bc81d2.jpg
> C'est beau, un poil trop ressemblant à Fear mais bon. Et très linéaire, vient par la, ha non, porte fermé, passe par ici, BLAM! Embuscade ! 
> 
> 
> Jeu :* Le condamné*.


Pas faux mais c'est moins "bourrin" dans le sens où les armes à feu ne servent qu'une fois (on ne trouve pas de balles supplémentaires).

----------


## gripoil

Dawn of war 2.

J'avais précommandé le jeu a l'époque. J'ai fais 3 missions, et j'ai pas eu l'occasion de le ressortir jusqu'a cette semaine. Et franchement c'est trop bon.
  

C'est dur et c'est long. CMB.

----------


## Graine

Quelques images d'Everquest 2

J'ai toujours été un romantique

Quel bel homme!!!

Rendez vous avec la Reine mon premier rencart au Chateau de Gaynos

Mouaih bof déçu la...

----------


## Aghora

Mes derniers screens de Dark Messiah



J'ai l'impression que vu le nombre d'araignées dans ce jeu et la taille de celle-là, personne aura le courage de le finir  :^_^: .

Mais allez pour vous rassurer...



...elles finissent toutes par crever ces bestioles.

----------


## Lanari

> J'ai l'impression que vu le nombre d'araignées dans ce jeu et la taille de celle-là, personne aura le courage de le finir .


Je comptais le reinstaller ce soir et chercher un cheat code pour passer au niveau juste après les couloirs au naraignées. 

Sinon, je demanderais a ma femme de finir le niveau pour moi.  :^_^:

----------


## Aghora

Oulà, t'as pas fini  :^_^: !

----------


## gripoil

> Mes derniers screens de Dark Messiah
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/526...78e741404c.png
> 
> J'ai l'impression que vu le nombre d'araignées dans ce jeu et la taille de celle-là, personne aura le courage de le finir .
> 
> Mais allez pour vous rassurer...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1d2...667bb6de90.png
> ...


J'peux pas blairer les araignées, mais elles ne m'ont pas génées dans Dark Messiah.
Les petites arraignées blanches moches de Doom3 m'ont bien plus saoulées.

Donc n'ayez pas peur !  :^_^:  Et jouez a ce magnifique jeu.

----------


## Anonyme1023

Je me souviens que Dark Messiah m'avait saouler au bout d'un moment et que je me suis permis de le finir en God Mod tellement j'en avais marre  :Emo:

----------


## Say hello

> Pas besoin de citer son nom
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6ac...6-cfada55fa8fb
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4ea...6-d5b37c08aedb
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1f3...f-b2f1e6d64f74
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d1a...9-d8a167c565c7
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/db1...5-43b7c52b5987
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d21...1-500af1bea336
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fbc...b-7fa1d5babc0c
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7ca...4-4586c7875405


Cammy  :Bave:

----------


## Olipro

> Quelques images d'Everquest 2
> 
> ...




Je pensais parodier en faisant cette BD, mais j'en étais loin : la réalité est pire que ça.  ::O:

----------


## Algent

> Je comptais le reinstaller ce soir et chercher un cheat code pour passer au niveau juste après les couloirs au naraignées. 
> 
> Sinon, je demanderais a ma femme de finir le niveau pour moi.


Cherche un peu me semble qu'à l'époque un patch vaguement officiel était sorti pour retirer les araignées

----------


## Valkyr

Pour RETIRER les araignées ?  ::O: 
Y'a tellement de joueurs qui ne supportent pas les araignées ?...

----------


## KiwiX

> Pour RETIRER les araignées ? 
> Y'a tellement de joueurs qui ne supportent pas les araignées ?...


J'avoue  :tired: 

Autant retirer les zombies dans Resident Evil, par exemple.

----------


## Anonyme1023

Dans mes souvenirs la scène des araignées est horrible, déjà le poison dans la tronche, et le fait qu'on s'en tape entre 10 et 30 dans un tout petit puit bizaroïdes de merde à essayer de sortir indemnes....

----------


## Say hello

Bof j'ai vite appris à les mater ces araignées, faut avoir le sort de piege de feu et t'en tue 4 d'un coup.

----------


## Aghora

Et des parchemins c'est pas ce qui manque.

----------


## gripoil

Faut pas déconner, j'suis une grosse flipette, mais jamais senti le besoin de cheater ou retirer les araignées. Sortez vos couilles et jouez comme des hommes !

----------


## Morgoth

> J'peux pas blairer les araignées, mais elles ne m'ont pas génées dans Dark Messiah.
> Les petites arraignées blanches moches de Doom3 m'ont bien plus saoulées.
> 
> Donc n'ayez pas peur !  Et jouez a ce magnifique jeu.


Je confirme que celles de Doom 3 sont incroyablement plus terrifiantes, dégoûtantes, effrayantes, écœurantes. Whaaa. :sors le shotgun:

----------


## terciperix

Photo rare et inédite que je vous propose de découvrir en effet des tests atomique auraient été réalisés par les Anglais dans un terrain vague près de Oxford. "Faux" dément aujourd'hui  le gouvernement Anglais.

----------


## Sylvine

> Dans mes souvenirs la scène des araignées est horrible, déjà le poison dans la tronche, et le fait qu'on s'en tape entre 10 et 30 dans un tout petit puit bizaroïdes de merde à essayer de sortir indemnes....


 Putain, moi c'est pas les araignés qui me faisaient chier c'était les espece de truc tout moche genre gobelin qui tuaient en un coup.
Une putain de bande de casse burne ceux-là!

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> J'ai l'impression que vu le nombre d'araignées dans ce jeu et la taille de celle-là, personne aura le courage de le finir .


Mouhaha, amateur. Dire que j'ai fini ce jeu au moins 4 fois.

Nan mais sans dec, c'est quoi cette peur des araignées dans les jeux ? Surtout dans Dark Messiah, elles ont absolument rien d'impressionnant. Je rejoins Morgoth et gripoil sur celles de Doom 3 qui foutent pas forcément les boules mais qui deviennent vite chiantes en arrivant par vagues.

----------


## gripoil

> Mouhaha, amateur. Dire que j'ai fini ce jeu au moins 4 fois.
> 
> Nan mais sans dec, c'est quoi cette peur des araignées dans les jeux ? Surtout dans Dark Messiah, elles ont absolument rien d'impressionnant. Je rejoins Morgoth et gripoil sur celles de Doom 3 qui foutent pas forcément les boules mais qui deviennent vite chiantes en arrivant par vagues.


Surtout que selon mes souvenirs dans Dark Messiah les scenes "flippantes" sont annoncées par un changement d'ambiance, et y'a pas de grosses surprises.

Bon apres j'suis p't'être immunisé apres avoir joué a FEAR a 3h du mat avec les volets grand ouverts.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Surtout que selon mes souvenirs dans Dark Messiah les scenes "flippantes" sont annoncées par un changement d'ambiance, et y'a pas de grosses surprises.
> 
> Bon apres j'suis p't'être immunisé apres avoir joué a FEAR a 3h du mat avec les volets grand ouverts.


Justement, le problème avec Dark Messiah c'est qu'on a jamais les boules ( enfin personnellement ). J'ai plus failli faire dans mon calbute devant un Stalker, Doom 3 ( Niveau labo Delta  ::sad::  ) ou Dead Space ( les jardins de l'Ishimura re ::sad::  ) et dernièrement F.E.A.R 2 avec l'école primaire et le métro.

----------


## Morgoth

Ah putain, les jardins dans Dead Space. :mega-sad:
Sinon l'Enfer de Doom 3. Raahhh...  ::sad:: 

Je hais les araignées de Doom 3. Leurs petits bruits de pas, leurs ombres, rampant 6 par 6 par 6, armées jusqu'aux dents, prêtes à bondir.

----------


## gripoil

Doom 3 j'l'ai pas fini tout simplement :brrrrr:
F.E.A.R j'ai rien senti.
Resident Evil je sursaute encore quand le chien passe a travers la fenêtre au début  ::ninja:: 
Les labos de Stalker bof.
Y'a des scènes flippantes dans clear sky ? J'dois m'y remettre j'vous ferais des beaux screenshot si j'y pense  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Y'a des scènes flippantes dans clear sky ? J'dois m'y remettre j'vous ferais des beaux screenshot si j'y pense


La forêt Rouge ( Oh my fucking god ! ), j'en étais à parler tout haut avec un pote : "Oh putain t'as entendu ?!", où "J'ai vu un truc là !" jusqu'au moment où j'ai fait alt-F4 en tombant nez à truffe avec un chien mutant qui se dédouble par 10. La rencontre c'était genre, j'avance en entendant plein de bruit chelou et la lampe torche commence à révéler l'avant de la tête puis la truffe et enfin les yeux blancs qui me fixaient. ReOMG ! J'ai pas résisté comme je l'ai déjà écrit : Alt-F4.

Ensuite dans Clear Sky il y a bien l'entrepôt militaire dans le petit village, mais je te laisse la surprise  :;): .

Aller quelques screens de Grid lors de ma petite partie avec Mariachi :



Aha, ce que je lui ai mis sur le muscle :



Par contre sur le tuning pro, en plus d'avoir défoncé ma caisse :



Il m'a battu  ::(: .

----------


## Say hello

Trop large, ça le fait pas.

----------


## Flox

> http://reduction-image.com/~olipro44/images/bd/mondedufrag2/6-2.jpg
> 
> Je pensais parodier en faisant cette BD, mais j'en étais loin : la réalité est pire que ça.


Bof, je la trouve très légère cette interface, sur les screens Daoc que j'ai posté je vous l'ai épargné, sinon ça donnerai ça :



Même si je suis de mauvaise foi puisqu'il existe des UI personnalisables beaucoup plus classes, celle-ci est celle de base...

 ::O:

----------


## Olipro

Ouais bah faut vraiment aimer les jeux sans aucune ambiance pour jouer avec une interface pareille.

Rien que Mount and Blade je trouve que les noms au dessus des persos cassent 90% de l'ambiance du jeu. (Helas, si on les vire, on ne reconnait plus personne)

----------


## Sk-flown

> Je comptais le reinstaller ce soir et chercher un cheat code pour passer au niveau juste après les couloirs au naraignées. 
> 
> Sinon, je demanderais a ma femme de finir le niveau pour moi.





> Dans mes souvenirs la scène des araignées est horrible, déjà le poison dans la tronche, et le fait qu'on s'en tape entre 10 et 30 dans un tout petit puit bizaroïdes de merde à essayer de sortir indemnes....


Et voila maintenant des casuals des araignées.

Je vais pas vous rappelez que c'est juste des polygones, tout ce qu'il y a de pas vraiment réel...

----------


## Anonyme1023

Ah non mais c'est pas la peur des araignées moi qui m'ennervait, mais il en arrivait de partout, partout, partout, j'avais beau les tapers (je me souviens pu trop, mais elles se mettent pas sur le dos quelques secondes avant de repartir sur les pattes? ) impossible de toutes les avoirs, alors j'ai fuit.

Le cheat code je l'ai mis vers les deux derniers chapitre, pas sur les araignées.

----------


## --Lourd--

Et qui va nettoyer maintenant HEIN §§§

----------


## Aghora

> Mouhaha, amateur. Dire que j'ai fini ce jeu au moins 4 fois.
> 
> Nan mais sans dec, c'est quoi cette peur des araignées dans les jeux ? Surtout dans Dark Messiah, elles ont absolument rien d'impressionnant. Je rejoins Morgoth et gripoil sur celles de Doom 3 qui foutent pas forcément les boules mais qui deviennent vite chiantes en arrivant par vagues.


Oh bah moi ça va c'est plutôt les autres  ::P: , encore que j'ai hurlé deux ou trois fois quand elles ont sauté à la figure (beuaaaahh dégueulasse !!) mais rien de terrifiant (comparé à System Shock 2 en tout cas...).

---------- Post ajouté à 17h03 ----------




> Je vais pas vous rappelez que c'est juste des polygones, tout ce qu'il y a de pas vraiment réel...


Imitant super bien le réel cependant et par conséquent nous rappelant à chaque fois pourquoi nous, arachnophobes, détestons ces bestioles. Une photo ou une vidéo me fait le même effet qu'une réelle présence.

----------


## Froyok

Haaaaaaaaaaaaa !  :Bave: 
Que c'est bon d'être à la masse !


"Wake up, wake up mister Frohman...", Ha bah nan en fait...


"haaaaa, j'ai une tête de clochard !"
Nan, mais c'est vrai qu'il est moche nan ?


Je pense que cet homme veut m'aider dans ma quête de savoir, on vas se la jouer RP :

"Bonjour, approchez-vous, et discutons voulez-vous ?
-Heuar !
-Certes, mais encore ?
-Houaaaar ! (fonce dans la vitre) BLAM!
-Je vois..."

Pan!, t'es mort !  ::P: 
N'empêche, comment on stoppe les embuscades des coins ? Nan parce que j'en prends plein la gueule quand même à chaque fois, le seul truc qui marche c'est le tazer...

Jeu : *Le condamné du FBI*

----------


## XWolverine

> Trop large, ça le fait pas.


Tu rigoles, il a un angle de vision de folie  ::o: 

Mr Pipboy, t'es en dual screen ? T'as un track-ir (pour la dernière image) ?

----------


## Kamasa

Il est en trual screen  ::o:

----------


## KiwiX

> Trop large, ça le fait pas.


+1. Trop laid pour un jeu aussi beau  ::):

----------


## Valkyr

> un chien mutant qui se *dédouble par 10*


 :tired:

----------


## XWolverine

> Il est en trual screen


On dirait pas : 2560x768, soit 2 fois 1280x768  :;):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Dual Screen sans track IR avec 2 écran 17". Et je trouve que ça rend très bien sur tout ce que j'ai testé. Dommage que tout les jeux le gère pas.

Mmmh le début de Dead Space, j'adore :












> 


Si si, tu tire sur le mauvais il disparais instantanément. Dès que t'as le bon c'est fini.

----------


## gripoil

Sympa l'intro de Dead Space en ULTRA GIGA WIDE §

J'viens de finir DaW2. J'ai pas pensé a prendre des screen de la fin (atrocement rude, surtout quand ton dreadnought reste coincé dans un bout du terrain et que du coup tu l'as pas pour niquer le boss).

Par contre j'ai pécho un bout d'l'avatar qu'était largement plus chiant a pwner (j'étais pas non plus super équipé).


Voilà si j'ai fini l'jeu, c'est qu'il déboite. Parceque des jeux j'en fini pas beaucoup, et le pire c'est que j'les achète neuf. (j'assume pas que j'ai plus l'temps de geeker  ::cry:: )

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Par contre j'ai pécho un bout d'l'avatar qu'était largement plus chiant a pwner (j'étais pas non plus super équipé).
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b97...4-4b94c1a42082


L'avatar en difficulté hard ( je sais plus le nom ) j'ai mis 45 minutes à le down.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Dual Screen sans track IR avec 2 écran 17". Et je trouve que ça rend très bien sur tout ce que j'ai testé. Dommage que tout les jeux le gère pas.
> 
> Mmmh le début de Dead Space, j'adore :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4b3...b5f266f4ab.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/038...0598a11372.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/472...6462b613d9.jpg
> ...


Wo putain !  ::O: 
Et est-ce que ingame tu vois a gauche de Isaac ? Parce que un des trucs super casse couille du jeu , c'est bien le fait de ne pas pouvoir regarder directement a sa gauche...

----------


## gripoil

> L'avatar en difficulté hard ( je sais plus le nom ) j'ai mis 45 minutes à le down.


Ah parcequ'y'a un niveau de difficulté ? Bah en gros frustré des jeux faciles j'ai du mettre hard, c'est pour ça que j'en ai chié.
Y'a quand même pas mal de missions ou j'y suis allé a l'arrache totale. Impossible d'experimenté une tactique. Y'a des bestiaux over balèze.
Donc pour l'avatar c'était:
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
*retraite*
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!
*tout l'monde mort sauf les scouts*
*ressusitage a l'arrache*
*retraite*
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!
*retraite*

Etc...  ::zzz:: 
Mais au moins j'l'ai défoncé.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Wo putain ! 
> Et est-ce que ingame tu vois a gauche de Isaac ? Parce que un des trucs super casse couille du jeu , c'est bien le fait de ne pas pouvoir regarder directement a sa gauche...


En "vrai" ingame, ça donne ça :

----------


## theo_le_zombie

OOOoooooh fuck !  :WTF: 
C'est une violente publicité pour le dual screen ca !

----------


## Snowman

Les stats de ouf rien qu'en amical  ::O:

----------


## Pigno

Début de Max Payne 2 que je viens de recommencer, faisait longtemps.  ::wub::

----------


## Olipro

Ah le retour de Max Payne 3 : The Fellowship of the ring, sur le topic des screenshots
ça faisait longtemps  ::P: 

(oui bon il y a des aliens parmi nous qui ne voient pas que c'est tout plat... Jusqu'à l'apparition de Mona Sax du moins)

----------


## Pigno

> Ah le retour de Max Payne 3 : The Fellowship of the ring, sur le topic des screenshots
> ça faisait longtemps 
> 
> (oui bon il y a des aliens parmi nous qui ne voient pas que c'est tout plat... Jusqu'à l'apparition de Mona Sax du moins)


Ouais ça se voit pas trop une fois ig. C'est con en plus parce que la résolution 1680*1050 est dans les options du jeu mais c'est un vieil étirement en fait. ::cry::

----------


## Valkyr

Ah Dieux ! J'ai recommencé Max Payne 1 hier !  ::wub::  Draaaah ce jeu...




> Si si, tu tire sur le mauvais il disparais instantanément. Dès que t'as le bon c'est fini.


Ah non mais c'était juste pour remarquer que "dédoubler", ça veut dire multiplier par 2  ::rolleyes:: 
(Je fais ma prude du français mais c'était juste pour dire que j'avais bloqué à ce niveau de ton post quoi)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> En "vrai" ingame, ça donne ça :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/775...2b993cbb59.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/aea...8b737072fc.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3d0...b337b87fc1.jpg


T'es un vrai salaupiaud tu sais ça !! Tu vas me donner envie de me prendre un triplehead là tout de suite !!! Mais non, je ne peux pas car pas de place ! Fais chier, monde de merde ou pas.

----------


## Acteon

La chasse aux coyotes a l'arc, dans la brume au petit matin.



Les dev de sacred 2 qui tripent,

----------


## Anonyme1023

> En "vrai" ingame, ça donne ça :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/775...2b993cbb59.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/aea...8b737072fc.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3d0...b337b87fc1.jpg


Dit dit dit, tu peux prendre une photo de Dead Space avec tes écrans ? (Oui, une photo, dans le monde réel) voir ce que ça donne vraiment...

Pour voir si ça rend vraiment bien ou si y'a les bordures des écrans qui gachent tout

----------


## Anonyme7383

Le dualscreen de Mr. Pipboy c'est avec un triplehead ?

----------


## Jasoncarthes

> Le dualscreen de Mr. Pipboy c'est avec un triplehead ?


Non sinon je vois pas l'interêt d'un triplehead, l'intéret du triple head c est de mettre du triple écran voir même du quatruple vu que le boitier ne te prend qu'un port vga/dvi/autre.  ::wub:: 

Non peut être qu'il utilise simplement softh  ou un dual head de matrox ca dois pouvoir marcher aussi.

----------


## Anonyme7383

Bon ma question c'était plutôt dans le sens: Est-ce qu'il utilise un boitier externe pour gérer ça ?

Parce-que moi auss j'ai un dualscreen et j'ai pas encore tenté de m'en servir dans les jeux.

Faut un soft spécial ? En mettant "étendre le bureau" dans les paramètres d'écran de seven ça ne fait que lancer le jeu sur un des 2 écrans et l'autre m'affiche le reste du bureau (je m'en sers d'ailleurs pour monitorer les t° etc.).

----------


## Nibher

> T'es un vrai salaupiaud tu sais ça !! Tu vas me donner envie de me prendre un triplehead là tout de suite !!! Mais non, je ne peux pas car pas de place ! Fais chier, monde de merde ou pas.


T'as qu'à te faire un triplehead avec des écrans 9 pouces  :tired: 
De rien  :;):

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Tu peut utiliser softh en solution logiciel sans boitier:
http://www.kegetys.net/SoftTH/
C est fais pour du triplehead mais tu peut t en servir pour faire du double screen.
Ne marche qu'avec les jeux directx (open gl ne fonctionne pas encore avec)

----------


## Zouuu

Question con : Sur un dual screen, dans un fps, le viseur est au milieu, entre les 2 écrans ? :tired: 

Si oui ....  :ouaiouai: 

Ca serait chouette de prendre une photo des 2 écrans pour vouaire ce que ca donne ^^

----------


## Olipro

> Ouais ça se voit pas trop une fois ig. C'est con en plus parce que la résolution 1680*1050 est dans les options du jeu mais c'est un vieil étirement en fait.


Ouais mais je t'assure que quand tu vas voir ça

ça va te faire un choc.

Si ce n'est que technique, que tu ne parviens pas à jouer en 4/3 sur ton ecran 16/9 sans que les pixels soient dégueu ou autres, j'y ai passé 2 jours quand j'ai vu que les menus de medieval 2 total war était complètement plats quand j'ai eu mon nouvel ecran 16/9, mais j'ai la solution.  :;):

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Dit dit dit, tu peux prendre une photo de Dead Space avec tes écrans ? (Oui, une photo, dans le monde réel) voir ce que ça donne vraiment...
> 
> Pour voir si ça rend vraiment bien ou si y'a les bordures des écrans qui gachent tout





> Question con : Sur un dual screen, dans un fps, le viseur est au milieu, entre les 2 écrans ?
> 
> Si oui .... 
> 
> Ca serait chouette de prendre une photo des 2 écrans pour vouaire ce que ca donne ^^


Copyright !

----------


## Jasoncarthes

80% des jeux gèrent correctement ou ont le fov paramètrable hein  :^_^: 

Par contre pour les menus on décend a 70% c est sur  ::|: 
Le dual screen oui le viseur est au milieux.
C'est pour ca que je préfère le mono écran au dual mais que je préfère le triple écran au dual vu que le viseur reste au centre de ton écran du milieu  ::wub::

----------


## Valkyr

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*





 ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## Olipro

> 80% des jeux gèrent correctement ou ont le fov paramètrable hein 
> 
> Par contre pour les menus on décend a 70% c est sur 
> Le dual screen oui le viseur est au milieux.
> C'est pour ca que je préfère le mono écran au dual mais que je préfère le triple écran au dual vu que le viseur reste au centre de ton écran du milieu



Oui mais eh, j'ai un 16/10 aussi, et je trouve insuportable de jouer en 16/10 sur les 20 % de jeux qui le gèrent mal. Faut bien trouver la solution.

Comme la résolution en hauteur d'un 16/10 est de 1050 pixels (en général), et que  ce n'est pas une résolution en hauteur standard d'un format 4/3, c'était tres simple la solution :
Créer dans le registre une résolution perso : 1400*1050 pixels à l'aide du logiciel Power Strip.
Puis indiquer au driver nvidia que je ne veux qu'il m'étire de façon proprotionnelle l'écran de façon à ce que des que la longueur ou la largeur touche les bords, il arrête d'étirer. (le "carré" va donc entrer dans le rectangle pile poil au centre sans laisser de lignes vides en haut et en bas)
Ainsi, je peux jouer à Max Payne 2 en 4/3 sur un ecran 16/9 avec une résolution de 1400*1050 pixels utilisant le maximum de surface de l'écran et avec des pixels réels, donc sans lignes floues ou autres artefacts dégueulasses. Et Mona Sax n'est pas une grosse vache du coup  ::P:

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Ah oui ta solution est intéressante pour ces 20% la en effet.
Moi j'y joue plus du coup, ca m'énèrve de voir mes deux écran de coté éteint  :tired:

----------


## Olipro

Ah ah oui je dois avouer que même les deux lignes noir à droite et à gauche ça m'énerve. (Mais on s'y fait au bout de 10 minutes en fait)

Par contre, toi tu peux te permettre de mettre un navigateur web sur ton autre ecran  ::P:

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Bah un navigateur sur l écran droite, un im ou du monitoring sur l écran gauche et le jeux au centre, mais même , c'est une question de principe  ::P:

----------


## Sylvine

> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/30f...1f48eb57e0.jpg


Spoil!

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Dit dit dit, tu peux prendre une photo de Dead Space avec tes écrans ? (Oui, une photo, dans le monde réel) voir ce que ça donne vraiment...
> 
> Pour voir si ça rend vraiment bien ou si y'a les bordures des écrans qui gachent tout




Mis "plaque à plaque" (  ::P:  ), on gagne bien 5mm. Quand ils sont serrés il y un petit centimètre donc. Au début c'est un peu rebutant mais on s'y fait, perso je le remarque même plus.




> T'es un vrai salaupiaud tu sais ça !! Tu vas me donner envie de me prendre un triplehead là tout de suite !!! Mais non, je ne peux pas car pas de place ! Fais chier, monde de merde ou pas.


Quand tu parles de place, me dis pas que t'as encore ce bureau :






Ouais j'suis aller fouiller au fin fond de ton blog gamekult  ::P: .

----------


## Thom'

::wub::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bfb...9d3a4d69d0.jpg
> 
> Mis "plaque à plaque" (  ), on gagne bien 5mm. Quand ils sont serrés il y un petit centimètre donc. Au début c'est un peu rebutant mais on s'y fait, perso je le remarque même plus.


J'ai le même modèle en 19" wide. Est-ce que je tente le coup...  :tired:

----------


## Babz

La vrai question est : Comment tu fait pour viser avec un snipe avec ton super montage pipboy ?  ::P:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> J'ai le même modèle en 19" wide. Est-ce que je tente le coup...


Tu peux essayer, par contre si tu prends des screens avec fraps attention si tu a la 2.9.8 et antérieure, il gère pas les résolutions au delà de 2560x800. Exemple en 2560x800 :



Et là en 2560x1024 :



C'est coupé de partout, il manque pas mal d'angle bref c'est tout pourri.




> La vrai question est : Comment tu fait pour viser avec un snipe avec ton super montage pipboy ?


Aha, avec les snipers c'est vrai que c'est un peu short et c'est pour ça que je joue rarement à des FPS en Dual mais quand j'y joue et que je snipe il suffit de regarder vraiment au bord car la ligne vertical d'une lunette est de chaque côté ou d'un seul côté des écrans  ::P: .

----------


## Anonyme7383

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bfb...9d3a4d69d0.jpg
> 
> Mis "plaque à plaque" (  ), on gagne bien 5mm. Quand ils sont serrés il y un petit centimètre donc. Au début c'est un peu rebutant mais on s'y fait, perso je le remarque même plus.
> 
> 
> 
> Quand tu parles de place, me dis pas que t'as encore ce bureau :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8de...18475313c4.jpg
> ...


Et t'utilise quoi pour gérer tout ça ?Aussi, si c'est par un soft, t'utilise quoi pour gérer tout ça... Puis ya moyen d'utiliser 2 écrans à résolution différente ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Et t'utilise quoi pour gérer tout ça ?Aussi, si c'est par un soft, t'utilise quoi pour gérer tout ça... Puis ya moyen d'utiliser 2 écrans à résolution différente ?


Si tu a une Nvidia c'est tout simple :

_Panneau de configuration Nvidia --> Configurer plusieurs affichages --> Grand bureau horizontal ( extension horizontale )_

Les jeux qui gère le "mega wide" mettront automatiquement les résolutions adaptées dans leurs options, mais il y en a qui le gère pas comme Fuel, Saint's Row 2 ou GTA 4.

Pour 2 écrans de tailles différentes je ne sais pas, j'avais avant un 17 et 15" mais j'ai jamais essayé de les mettre en extension horizontale.

Par contre si tu as une ATI je peux rien te dire, j'imagine qu'il y a un control panel pour ces cartes mais comment le configurer...

----------


## Anonyme7383

Rah putain jvais pas aller loin avec ma 4870 alors...

----------


## Zouuu

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bfb...9d3a4d69d0.jpg
> 
> Mis "plaque à plaque" (  ), on gagne bien 5mm. Quand ils sont serrés il y un petit centimètre donc. Au début c'est un peu rebutant mais on s'y fait, perso je le remarque même plus.


J'avais vu sur un forum, il y a de ça quelques années, un mec (fana de fps) qui avait enlever la coque plastique autour de l'écran pour que les 2 écrans se touchent, mais quasiment pixel à pixel et ça rendait un truc comme ça (désolé pour le photo montage dégueulasse). C'était vraiment bluffant mais j'arrive pas à retrouver l'url (c'était sur 3dchips-fr il me semble...  :Emo:  )



Et ta photo pour comparer :


Private joke : mais si tu fais ça, les gens te prendront pour un fou et hop, direction laxou  ::ninja::

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Pour les montant d'écran que ce soit du triple ou du dual une seule réponse :
Lentille de fresnels! ::wub::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> J'avais vu sur un forum, il y a de ça quelques années, un mec (fana de fps) qui avait enlever la coque plastique autour de l'écran pour que les 2 écrans se touchent, mais quasiment pixel à pixel et ça rendait un truc comme ça (désolé pour le photo montage dégueulasse)
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/480...28ec282cd9.png
> 
> Et ta photo pour comparer :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bfb...9d3a4d69d0.jpg


C'était pas ça ?



Article ici : http://www.pclaunches.com/monitors/f...geek_setup.php

----------


## Zouuu

Qu'est ce que tu comprends pas ?  :Emo:

----------


## znokiss

> Pour les montant d'écran que ce soit du triple ou du dual une seule réponse :
> Lentille de fresnels!


C'est une blague ou un vrai truc ? Parce qu'un jour j'ai acheté une telle lentille pour faire un vidéo-projecteur maison sur Ebouse. Ben ça n'a pas marché.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Qu'est ce que tu comprends pas ?


J'ai édité, j'avais pas vu ton montage au début ( lent internet aujourd'hui  ::(:  ). Si c'est bien l'écran que j'ai mis dans mon post précédent dont tu parles je le veux  ::wub:: .

----------


## Zouuu

> C'était pas ça ?
> 
> http://www.pclaunches.com/entry_imag...l-monitors.jpg
> 
> Article ici : http://www.pclaunches.com/monitors/f...geek_setup.php


Non non, c'était vraiment 2 écran lcd séparés (même modèle) où le gars à démonter la coque tout autour pour pouvoir les coller.

J'essaye de retrouver le screen

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Ca marche et c'est largement utiliser en simu :


T'en trouve ici :
http://www.frex.com/gp/

Pas essayer perso, mais j en ai vu tourner  :;):

----------


## znokiss

Pour retourner aux scrinechautes, j'ai retrouvé la photo de famille des développeurs, dans STALKER : 



Oh, un fantôme ! 



Ce machin apparaissait comme une sorte de poutre qui travaersait tout le terrain. Voici ce qui se passe quand on regarde dedans : 
(un bug graphique, assurément).



Surtout ne lâche pas le mur, bro.



Hé, mais tu tire sur ton pote, bro, mais il est déjà mort...



Left 4 STALKER :

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Pour retourner aux scrinechautes, j'ai retrouvé la photo de famille des développeurs, dans STALKER : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cea...83f34dec89.jpg


Tiens, c'est où que tu as ça ?

----------


## znokiss

Héhé, c'est près de ce gentil monsieur : 



Location exacte : 

Spoiler Alert! 


 Dans le labo X-18, faut descendre tout en bas en butant un paquet de zombies et quelques sangsues, puis finalement le gros taureau ci-dessus. On récupère la clé, et dans la même grande salle, y'a un escalier 

qui mène à une petite pièce, contenant munitions et la photo des développeurs.

----------


## znokiss

Edit : et j'oubliais, j'ai retrouvé le Lance-flamme :

----------


## Skouatteur

> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/30f60a72-09e2-459c-paf23-5f1f48eb57e0.jpg


Sale n00b, fallait jouer en difficulté maximale ;p

----------


## Anonyme1023

J'ai deux écrans 4/3 de 19" à coté de moi, et j'ai une machine derrière moi à monter.

Ca peut se tenter...

----------


## Lucaxor

> Sale n00b, fallait jouer en difficulté maximale ;p


Mais y a pas de spoil! Ce n'est pas sa femme?

----------


## Setzer

> Mais y a pas de spoil! Ce n'est pas sa femme?



Si a priori c'est un screen du premier avec sa femme ca.

----------


## Thom'

*STALKER SOC* avec le Complete Mod (encore et encore) :

----------


## Anonyme7383

Quelqu'un a une idée de comment activer le dualscreen sur les ati ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Quelqu'un a une idée de comment activer le dualscreen sur les ati ?


Heu, il y a ça :

http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/OSAlter...et_51284_1.htm

Ils parlent d'un panneau de contrôle pour les drivers, essaye sur le site d'ATI.

----------


## Anonyme7383

J'active le dualscreen, mode "étendre le bureau"... ça fonctionne niquel sous windows mais aucun jeu veut en entendre parler (testé Grid par éxemple, aucune trace d'une résolution "éxotique").

Ca vient sûrement du fait qu'un des 2 écrans est une tv lcd de 32" branchée en dvi->HDMI avec l'adaptateur pour avoir le son dessus quand je mate un film.

Merci pour les idées en tout cas, je laisse la place au vrai but du topic maintenant :D

----------


## Skouatteur

> Mais y a pas de spoil! Ce n'est pas sa femme?


Au temps pour moi  ::ninja::

----------


## Babz

> Mais y a pas de spoil! Ce n'est pas sa femme?


Mais y'a pas de Spoil ! ça arrive dans les 10 premières minutes du jeu !  ::P:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de cinématique in game et que Isaac soit muet, on aurait eu droit à un petit :

"What the Hell ?! What're you doing here ?!" Juste avant de s'apercevoir avec stupeur qu'elle s'était arrachée les yeux comme dans Event Horizon  :Bave: .



Mais d'où ils viennent ces asticots ?



Pas interdit au moins de 18 pour rien :



Cet endroit doit être le plus éclairé du jeu... C'est bien pour ça qu'il fait partie de ceux qui me foutent le plus les boules.

----------


## terciperix

Le soldier se fait vieux il à désormais besoin d'une canne pour marcher, et pas n'importe laquelle  ::):

----------


## Kamasa

> Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de cinématique in game et que Isaac soit muet, on aurait eu droit à un petit :
> 
> "What the Hell ?! What're you doing here ?!" Juste avant de s'apercevoir avec stupeur qu'elle s'était arrachée les yeux comme dans Event Horizon .
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e1b...c758e13fbb.jpg
> 
> Mais d'où ils viennent ces asticots ?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4ba...0b73c9f643.jpg
> ...


Le pointeur de visée ne donne pas sur la jointure entre les 2 écrans ? (le centimetre que font les 2 coques côtes-à-côtes).

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Quand tu parles de place, me dis pas que t'as encore ce bureau :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8de...18475313c4.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/825...bfecf41bd1.jpg
> 
> 
> Ouais j'suis aller fouiller au fin fond de ton blog gamekult .


Parfaitement, j'ai pas changé de bureau !! Pas encore.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Le pointeur de visée ne donne pas sur la jointure entre les 2 écrans ? (le centimetre que font les 2 coques côtes-à-côtes).


Nop pas du tout sur Dead Space, tiens un petit exemple avec un trait rouge pour représenter le centimètre :



C'est pareil sur Crysis quand on passe en mode de vue Iron Sight, le viseur/pointeur/lunette est, à peu près, à 2mm à droite de la coque de l'écran droit. Ce qui est largement assez.

----------


## Valkyr

> Si a priori c'est un screen du premier avec sa femme ca.


Exact, c'est le moment où la douleur et la folie commencent pour Max  ::cry:: 

Ce passage est tellement beau.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Allez un petit brother of the 4th en triple écran:



http://tof.canardpc.com/show/d074c56...2f65b3045.html

 :Bave: 
L hébergement d image cpc ca marche quand ca veut  :tired: 

Sacré épic fail

----------


## Anonyme871

Premier vrai combat... Mouhahaha. 



Je crois que vous allez être bientôt inondé de screen de M&B.

----------


## gripoil

> Allez un petit brother of the 4th en triple écran:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d07...32f65b3045.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/show/d074c56...2f65b3045.html
> 
> 
> L hébergement d image cpc ca marche quand ca veut 
> 
> Sacré épic fail


Ca donne quoi quand tu joues ? (vu du dessus quoi a moins que ne joue comme ça  :^_^: )

----------


## Olipro

> Premier vrai combat... Mouhahaha. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/615...56669036ba.jpg
> 
> Je crois que vous allez être bientôt inondé de screen de M&B.


"vrai" ?  :^_^: 
Je te conjure de retrouver ce post d'ici un mois quand tu sortiras d'un banal combat de 400 vs 400  :;):

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Rien que Mount and Blade je trouve que les noms au dessus des persos cassent 90% de l'ambiance du jeu. (Helas, si on les vire, on ne reconnait plus personne)


On s'y fait. Mais c'est vrai que c'est plus facile dans un combat contre les Vaegirs quand on a des Swadiens avec soi (ou le contraire, ou autre combinaison) que dans une guerre civile. Cela dit, on apprend vite à faire attention aux blasons sur les écus des mecs en face...




> Je crois que vous allez être bientôt inondé de screen de M&B.


Tu crois pas si bien dire, depuis que je me suis remis à y jouer pour le beta-test de la VF, j'arrête pas de faire des captures d'écran.

D'ailleurs... Je reviens, le temps de faire le tri dans mon dossier de screenshots  ::):

----------


## Ash_Crow

Bon, désolé pour le double post, mais c'est parti pour la première fournée  ::): 

 Mon perso au début de la partie...

 Bataille dans le brouillard... Putain d'ambiance.

 Quand on vous dit que l'armure n'entrave pas le mouvement... Souples comme des petites gymnastes, ces hommes d'armes.

 Réunion Tupperware chez le seigneur Machin.

 De nouveau du combat dans le brouillard...

 En Swadie, quand le brouillard se lève, c'est pour faire place à la pluie...

----------


## francou008

Petite partie multi de GTA 4 avec Tromzie et daku.






Et ma préférée :

http://tof.canardpc.com/show/b71f99f...0b3423fcf.html

----------


## Ash_Crow

Je vois rien qui s'affiche après "Et ma préférée :"  ::huh::  Edit : tu as rajouté le lien entretemps manifestement...

Deuxième fournée de screenshots de _Mount&Blade_ :
 Une auberge pleine, pour une fois...

 Impressions, soleil levant.

 Le temps se couvre, vous ne trouvez pas ?

 Duel d'honneur.

 J'avais songé l'appeler "Collines verdoyantes", mais il paraît que c'est pris.

 Mon perso... Maintenant.

----------


## Anonyme871

Rho classe ! Y'a un mode graphique ? 

Voici mon perso level 3 



Hum.. Superbe bonnet 



Des bandits ?



Chargez !!!! 



Ha ? Mais ils m'ont pris  au sérieux ces cons là !

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Rho classe ! Y'a un mode graphique ?


Ouaip : Graphical Enhancement 2.5 (plus ses deux extensions, dont surtout le HDR mod  :;): ). Faut que je fasse un tour des mods graphiques récents quand j'aurai un peu de temps... Je posterai un petit résumé dans le topic des mods M&B.


Allez, je solde le reste de mes screenshots :

 _Knights in the night (dark night is dark.)_

 Mon conroi commence à comporter quelques braves chevaliers...

 ...Enfin, quand je dis "quelques"... Allez, tous ensemble, mes braves compagnons !

 Heh, "tous ensemble", ça veut pas dire "Vous dix mètres derrière" !

----------


## Darkath

C'est bizarre je me souviens pas avoir vu cet embleme (sur ton bouclier) dans le jeu de base tu l'as rajouté, ça fait partit d'un mod, autre ?

----------


## Jasoncarthes

> Ca donne quoi quand tu joues ? (vu du dessus quoi a moins que ne joue comme ça )


J'avoue que j'engage ce type de vue au plus pret de l'action quand le combat est engagé et mes troupes placé correctement, j'essayerais de refaire un screen dans le week end avec une vue normal (et espérons que cette fois ca passe)

----------


## silverragout

Ici Inspecteur Canard à votre service.

_L'Ile des singes 4_ alias le meilleur jeu de le série et de l'univers trop trop lointaine.

----------


## Dark Fread

Pipboy, je te commanderais bien une fournée de screens de GTA4 et d'Oblivion aussi  :Bave:

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Et voici un screen en vue normal pour dow2 que j'ai resizé sous toshop histoire que ca passe sur l hébergement de canardpc, de base c est du 3840*1024



Tiens ca passe  :Bave:

----------


## DarzgL

> Et voici un screen en vue normal pour dow2 que j'ai resizé sous toshop histoire que ca passe sur l hébergement de canardpc, de base c est du 3840*1024
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fbd...f-babbf2981387
> 
> 
> Tiens ca passe


C'est avec un triplehead2go ?  ::O: 
Comment tu arrives à jouer comme ça ?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Putain arrêtez avec vos screens de triple head ou de dual screen !!! Je me sens tout minable avec mon p'tit 19" de prolo moi. :Emo:

----------


## gripoil

C'est bien ça insite a utiliser les raccourcis pour pas aller cliquer tout a droite et faire 100m avec ta souris. XD

Enfin bon c'est bien la classe, sur un STR ça fait genre trip militaire ultra futuriste du commandant qui contrôle ses troupes avec les mains via des trucs tactiles en 3D, mais t'as qu'une souris alors t'as l'air con.

Mais sur d'autres jeux ça doit encore plus déboiter.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est bien ça insite a utiliser les raccourcis pour pas aller cliquer tout a droite et faire 100m avec ta souris. XD
> 
> Enfin bon c'est bien la classe, sur un STR ça fait genre trip militaire ultra futuriste du commandant qui contrôle ses troupes avec les mains via des trucs tactiles en 3D, mais t'as qu'une souris alors t'as l'air con.
> 
> Mais sur d'autres jeux ça doit encore plus déboiter.


Pour un STR faut jouer avec SURFACE !!  ::P:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Pipboy, je te commanderais bien une fournée de screens de GTA4 et d'Oblivion aussi


Oblivion je pense que ça peut se faire, mais GTA 4 ne gère pas au délà de 1600x1200 malheureusement et ça rame déjà assez bien.

Là je suis en train de dl ( sur steam hein ) X3 : Reunion, on verra ce que ça donne  ::P: .

----------


## Rikimaru

> Oblivion je pense que ça peut se faire, mais GTA 4 ne gère pas au délà de 1600x1200 malheureusement et ça rame déjà assez bien.
> 
> Là je suis en train de dl ( sur steam hein ) X3 : Reunion, on verra ce que ça donne .


No-life ::(:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> C'est bizarre je me souviens pas avoir vu cet embleme (sur ton bouclier) dans le jeu de base tu l'as rajouté, ça fait partit d'un mod, autre ?


J'aime pas les blasons de base, alors je m'en rajoute toujours un en début de partie. Suffit d'aller remplacer une texture dans le fichier approprié  ::P:

----------


## Olipro

Le coop d'hier.

Un coup enorme : on était bloqué à l'entrée par un nid de mitrailleuses et de snipers.
Shadows sur un fond de musique héroïque nous a glissé "Visez bien !"
Il a rangé son arme, et s'est mis à courir comme un dératé jusqu'au donjon, sous une pluie de balle.
On a pu zigouiller tout le monde.



Shadows enfermé de force aux chiottes.

----------


## gripoil

Benchmark de Clear Sky.

Qui rame moins en DX10 Ultra, qu'en DX9 Max. O_o

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> No-life


Pour l'instant ouais, encore 2 petites semaines et c'est fini  ::P: .

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Encore et toujours Dead Space :







Non pas lui !



Vraiment dommage qu'on puisse pas mettre d'anti-aliasing.

----------


## bixente

> Vraiment dommage qu'on puisse pas mettre d'anti-aliasing.


Même en passant par le control panel de la CG ? (Avec Nvidia, c'est très simple, avec ATI, il me semble qu'il faut passer par un logiciel tiers).

----------


## Anonyme7383

> Même en passant par le control panel de la CG ? (Avec Nvidia, c'est très simple, avec ATI, il me semble qu'il faut passer par un logiciel tiers).


On peut mettre l'AA par le control pannel d'ATI sans problème  :;):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Même en passant par le control panel de la CG ? (Avec Nvidia, c'est très simple, avec ATI, il me semble qu'il faut passer par un logiciel tiers).


Nop impossible, le jeu le gère tout simplement pas.

----------


## Tien 12

Anno 1404.

Ma première Cathédrale.

Avant:


Après:


Les réglages sont en moyen + quelques truc de baissés.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Independance War 2: Edge of Chaos (jeu sorti en 2001) !

----------


## M.Rick75

> Independance War 2: Edge of Chaos (jeu sorti en 2001) !


J'adore ce jeu! Ca fait longtemps que je n'y ai pas joué mais ce serait une super nouvelle d'entendre parler d'un IW3... De Warhead sur Amiga ou Atari ST, d'Independance War à Edge of Chaos, j'ai vraiment adoré les jeux de Glyn Williams (et Michael Powell?).
Un peu de googling et il semblerait que le dernier jeu sorti sur lequel il ai bossé soit Afro Samuraï... Bon on est loin de l'espace, il me semble.

Pour parler un peu de Warhead, on avait le même principe d'essayer de respecter une physique spatiale "réaliste". On pilotait un vaisseau ultra perfectionné, fleuron de la technologie humaine qui avait la forme d'une...   chaudière, ne tirant principalement des missiles (de différentes sortes). Enfin, c'était un super jeu: la découverte du Berserker (un concombre spatial qui ne rêvait que de l'extermination de toute vie organique), du secteur avec le trou noir. Une vidéo sera plus parlante pour vous faire rêver  ::P: .

----------


## Froyok

Jeu : *Requiem Bloodymare*

Je dois dire que j'y connais rien aux MMO, a part un peu de vocabulaire, donc bon, je me démerde comme je peux sur ce jeu.
Actuellement, a part quelque bout de viandes et de la "fausse hémoglobine" que l'on peut désactiver, ce qui m'emmerde le plus ce sont les persos féminins dévêtis à l'extrême, mais bon, ma libido ne l'entend pas de cette oreille!  :^_^: 




L'environnement est pas trop mal. Ca manque de peuple, j'ai pas vu grand monde.


Tentative d'upgrade de mon équipement, je suis une merde, j'ai pas compris tout de suite, étant donnée que visuellement je voyais aucun changement sur mon perso.


Jolie, mais un peu plat, ça manque de bump mapping tout ça...


Tchac ! Même si dans l'ensemble répétitif, c'est combats sont bien défouloirs ! Bruitage bien réussi également !


Bon, à revoir les n'effets spéciaux, mais bon...

----------


## L'invité

MetalDestroyer sort de ce corps!!!

----------


## Froyok

> MetalDestroyer sort de ce corps!!!


Maiheu !  :Emo:

----------


## Kenji-32

> Jeu : *Requiem Bloodymare*
> 
> Je dois dire que j'y connais rien aux MMO, a part un peu de vocabulaire, donc bon, je me démerde comme je peux sur ce jeu.
> Actuellement, a part quelque bout de viandes et de la "fausse hémoglobine" que l'on peut désactiver, ce qui m'emmerde le plus ce sont les persos féminins dévêtis à l'extrême, mais bon, ma libido ne l'entend pas de cette oreille! 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/efd...a16244a212.jpg
> Bon, à revoir les n'effets spéciaux, mais bon...


Les bots! Les bots!  ::sad::  Ils ont envahi tout les MMO aujourd'hui  ::'(:

----------


## Sylvine

> Les bots! Les bots!  Ils ont envahi tout les MMO aujourd'hui


 En même temps si ce type de jeu était un peu moins chiant, les gens prendraient le temps d'y jouer eux-même...

----------


## Froyok

> Les bots! Les bots!  Ils ont envahi tout les MMO aujourd'hui


Haaarf, il y a si peu de modne que ça ?
L'univers semblait pas mal, mais si personne n'y joue...

Niveau F2P, vous jouer à quoi ?

----------


## Sylvine

> Niveau F2P, vous jouer à quoi ?


 Le seul qui arrive encore un peu à m'amuser c'est PSO, mais c'est pas vraiment un MMO, c'est plus proche d'un Guild Wars.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Saloperie ! En plus de me foutre les boules tu veux m'buter ? Mais j'vais te tuer ta race t'as vu ?!

----------


## Froyok

> Le seul qui arrive encore un peu à m'amuser c'est PSO, mais c'est pas vraiment un MMO, c'est plus proche d'un Guild Wars.


Phantasy Star Online ?
Dommage, j'accroche pas à l'univers du jeu...

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Avec les raccourcis clavier ca passe bien, maintenant c est vrai que si le jeux etait bien pensé pour un triplehead t aurais l interface concentré sur l écran central mais au final avec les raccourcis clavier y a pas de soucis, surtout que les souris de maintenant tu change la sensibilitée a la volé avec des boutons et du coup bah tu fais pas plus de kilomètres qu avant.

----------


## Aghora

J'adore  :^_^: 


Au fait, il s'agit de Sacred 2.

----------


## terciperix

Ah ouais quand même ::O:

----------


## Kenji-32

> J'adore 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b1d...f1bcf25beb.png
> 
> Au fait, il s'agit de Sacred 2.


Je me suis farci toutes les tombes d'un cimetierre vers le lvl 15, les phrases sont vachement bien foutues  ::lol:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 17h09 ----------




> Haaarf, il y a si peu de modne que ça ?
> L'univers semblait pas mal, mais si personne n'y joue...
> 
> Niveau F2P, vous jouer à quoi ?


BF Heroes  ::P:  Tu peux tester Perfect World, mais gaffe au temps de latence ' server basé en Corée je crois, ou au fin fond de la Chine  :tired:  )

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Oooh ? :



Die, son of a bitch [/dukenukem] :



I'm not gonna fight you, I'm gonna kick your ass !

----------


## Darkath

La grande classe  :Cigare:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Pour moi c'est surtout un plouc mais bon j'imagine que certains trouve ça "classe" _*rabatjoie_

----------


## kayl257

Tout SR2 est de mauvais gout...

----------


## Darkath

Roh ça fait pas de mal de temps en temps ^^ (bon faut dire mes 2 acolytes derrières sont vraiment laids, mais je les ai pas choisi, pour mon bonhomme, j'ai fait le summum du kitch avec un costard blanc a rayure rouge, et pleins de blings blings en or partout  ::XD:: , et surtout une belle coupe afro en bonne et due forme  ::lol:: )

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Ah ouais ?! Un pub !



Descend de là ! :



Fuck off in the flotte biatch !



Aaah ça fait du bien  ::P: .

----------


## Froyok

Yooo, level 10, et mon premier JOB ! Je remercie au passage Bidule qui m'a bien aidé !  :;): 


J'ai testé les bidules volant, mais j'ai rapidement fait marche arrière face aux monstres lvl 16 qui m'ont bien fendu la poire et marché sur les morceaux...  ::O: 


La c'est de jour, mais j'ai testé avec bidule les monstres de la période cauchemar (23h/2h), c'est bien sympa, surtout que ceux-ci ont tendances à vouloir jouer avec vos boubourses sans demander la permission.


La je tentais de m'équiper, mais c'est pas gagné, j'ai le choix entre équipement de merde ou équipement de haut niveau mais-finalement-trop-haut-pour-moi  ::|:  ...

Le seul truc chiant : AUCUNES musique, résultat quand on tape du monstres, aucune zik de fond, donc vite ennuyant, je conseille donc de faire tourner une bonne playlist en fond avec VLC (aux chiottes WMP !).

----------


## Bibule

C'était avec plaisir que j'ai joué avec toi. A refaire. Par contre, on a pas rencontré de monstres de la période cauchemar, les gobelins étaient des monstres normaux.

Ps: c'est bibule avec des b  ::):  mais on s'en fout

----------


## Sylvine

Rien de spécial, mais c'est juste pour vous montrer mon activité favorite à DH: monter à l'arrière des Stuart (et crever 30 secondes plus tard généralement).

----------


## domertow

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/08e...108d8ec500.jpg
> 
> Rien de spécial, mais c'est juste pour vous montrer mon activité favorite à DH: monter à l'arrière des Stuart (et crever 30 secondes plus tard généralement).


Je t'admire pour ton courage !

Par contre Jpeg ça rend pas super  ::sad::

----------


## Pelomar

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/08e...108d8ec500.jpg
> 
> Rien de spécial, mais c'est juste pour vous montrer mon activité favorite à DH: monter à l'arrière des Stuart (et crever 30 secondes plus tard généralement).


Nul !

----------


## Thom'

Hier soir j'ai essayé *Dungeon Party* avec deux potes. Ben c'est super sympa comme jeu et puis c'est gratuit  ::P:

----------


## Sylvine

> Je t'admire pour ton courage !


Ou ma connerie.  :B): 




> Par contre Jpeg ça rend pas super


Euh, là par contre je pense pas que ça vienne du JPG.
J'ai le screen en BMP qui vient directement du jeu et il a exactement la même gueule.




> Nul !


 Toi accepte moi sous Steam.
Sois mon ami!  :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme871

Mon perso :


Je mène mes troupes


Visite d'un village


Joutons !


Mes fiers chevaliers


Massacre de villageois   :Bave:

----------


## Pelomar

> Toi accepte moi sous Steam.
> Sois mon ami!


C'est fait sale noob  :B):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

5 heures de jeu... Foutage de gueule  ::(:  :



Mais cha reste bô :

----------


## Anonyme871

*La ligne de bataille est prête : Archers sur la colline, infanterie en retrait, cavalerie sur le flan prête à charger.*


*
Les deux armées s'observent...
*

*
L'infanterie ennemi avance sous une pluie de flèches.*

*
C'est le moment : CHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggeeeeezzz  z !*


*

Yahaha ! Qui veut tâter de ma hache ?* 


*
Et merde** 

(*historique)

----------


## Dark Fread

> 5 heures de jeu... Foutage de gueule  :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3b9...1-39fb02c8d40c
> 
> Mais cha reste bô :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/647...3-73469df57ee6


Ah oui il est quand même un peu myope le caméraman  ::o: 

J'avais pas vu le "Faites sauter la foi !", n'importe quoi  :^_^:

----------


## Zap@n

Un petit training dans une base sibérienne, ou comment devenir un Spetnaz en dix minutes :



Un petit air de S.T.A.L.K.E.R. ?



... Oh oui !  ::): 



Du complexe militaro-industriel desaffecté louche, sombre et angoissant à explorer VAL au poing  ::wub:: 



Je vous laisse imaginer quel genre de créature a étriper mon camarade...



Paranoia, un excellent mod russe pour Half Life. Avec des mercenaires à flinguer à l'AK, des couloirs tout sombres, musique flippante et des scientifiques qui jouent à Dieu dans les profondeurs de la Sibérie  ::):

----------


## Dark Fread

Paranoïa je l'avais essayé tout jouasse suite à un article dans CPC, et puis j'ai pas accroché du tout... Mais c'était beau pour le moteur d'HL, très beau même. (comprenez : en 2009, c'est immonde). Pourtant ça je m'en foutais mais bon... Pas accroché quoi.

----------


## Zap@n

> Paranoïa je l'avais essayé tout jouasse suite à un article dans CPC, et puis j'ai pas accroché du tout... Mais c'était beau pour le moteur d'HL, très beau même. (comprenez : en 2009, c'est immonde). Pourtant ça je m'en foutais mais bon... Pas accroché quoi.


J'aime beaucoup l'ambiance perso, et l'effort fait par les moddeurs pour la crédibilité et le réalisme des décors (rien que la base militaire est fantastique je trouve). Après le hic qui me gonfle un peu c'est la balistique à la boiling point  :tired: 

Mais bon c'est gratos et plutôt costaud pour du solo (2-3 heures). 
J'ai trouvé sur nofrag.com un dossier avec plein de mods dans le genre, je vais me faire une petite soirée HL je sens  ::wub::

----------


## Valkyr

> La ligne de bataille est prête : Archers sur la colline, infanterie en retrait, cavalerie sur le *cul comme deux ronds de* flan prête à charger.


Fixayd.

----------


## Skouatteur

C'est marrant, il me semblait qu'il était demandé de préciser le nom des jeux...

----------


## Anonyme871

> C'est marrant, il me semblait qu'il était demandé de préciser le nom des jeux...


Tu dis ça pour qui ?

----------


## Sylvine

C'est marrant, il me semblait qu'il était demandé de préciser la personne à qui on s'adresse...

----------


## Anonyme871

N'empêche que c'est pas faux. Mettre le titre du jeu dans l'intitulé du post (le machin au dessus que personne utilise), c'est pas très compliqué.

----------


## Thom'

> N'empêche que c'est pas faux. Mettre le titre du jeu dans l'intitulé du post (le machin au dessus que personne utilise), c'est pas très compliqué.


Ouais, mais on lit rarement ces trucs la  ::):

----------


## Pelomar

> Ouais, mais on lit rarement ces trucs la


Justement, si le type après t'engueule pour le titre du jeu, tu peux lui faire bouffer ses ratiches par l'anus  :B):

----------


## Thom'

> Justement, si le type après t'engueule pour le titre du jeu, tu peux lui faire bouffer ses ratiches par l'anus


C'est pas faux  :B): 

Mais bon, on va pas changer nos habitudes pour UN pecnot qui veut s'la jouer t'entends ?§§§  ::ninja::

----------


## terciperix

> Hier soir j'ai essayé *Dungeon Party* avec deux potes. Ben c'est super sympa comme jeu et puis c'est gratuit 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/031...a637d3e3f7.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/48c...21aec7341e.jpg


Wabon c'est gratuit !!?
Pourtant j'avais cru lire 40€ sur le test cpc ::(:

----------


## Thom'

> Wabon c'est gratuit !!?
> Pourtant j'avais cru lire 40€ sur le test cpc


 :tired: 

http://www.dungeon-party.com/

C'est gratuit, c'est super sympa et ca manque de monde alors n'hésitez pas à essayer  ::lol::

----------


## ziltoïd

> N'empêche que c'est pas faux. Mettre le titre du jeu dans l'intitulé du post (le machin au dessus que personne utilise), c'est pas très compliqué.


Toi, t'es trop intelligent, tu t'élèves clairement au-dessus de la masse. En même temps, neuf fois sur dix, c'est un SC de Stalker alors, on risque pas de se gourer :mauvaisefoipuante:.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Toi, t'es trop intelligent, tu t'élèves clairement au-dessus de la masse. .


Houa les mecs faut faire péter les smileys parce que là j'arrive pas à savoir si c'est ironique, admiratif ou juste agressif  :tired: .

Parce que moi je plaisantais (un peu). Cela dit il y'a de ça quelques pages on avait gueulé pour que les gens mettent les titres (et c'est vrai que ça coûte rien) d'autant que le premier post demande explicitement de mettre le titre du jeu.

----------


## ziltoïd

Non mais c'était sérieux sur ce coup-là, c'est vraiment une bonne idée. Enfin ça coute rien de le mettre dans le corps du message.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

W00t, la belle vue !



Bon pour l'instant j'ai que ça mais j'imagine que dans quelques heures ( une cinquantaine ) j'aurais mieux à montrer comme screen  ::|: .

----------


## Boolay

Avant que ça râle : c'est Stalker.

Edit : mon post sert pu à rien  :Emo:

----------


## M0mo

> W00t, la belle vue !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9ad...1-4bbfe4f37e73
> 
> Bon pour l'instant j'ai que ça mais j'imagine que dans quelques heures ( une cinquantaine ) j'aurais mieux à montrer comme screen .


Tu as fais comment pour avoir une telle vu?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Tu as fais comment pour avoir une telle vu?


Tu parles du cockpit ? Si c'est ça c'est avec ce mod.

----------


## M0mo

Merci l'ami.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Merci l'ami.


Si tu ne le vois pas après son activation, essaye de faire défiler les vues. Normalement tu le verra à ce moment.

----------


## Froyok

*Nouveaux screens :*

La mapmonde, dommage qu'elle ne soit pas plus claire.


"You like the blood ? Me too !"


Juste histoire de monter Bidule : "Nous seront amis pour la vie !"  :;):

----------


## LordFernando

> 5 heures de jeu... Foutage de gueule  :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3b9...1-39fb02c8d40c
> 
> Mais cha reste bô :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/647...3-73469df57ee6


Par exemple ce jeu la, c'est quoi ? Svp
Ah Stalker!, ok...

----------


## ziltoïd

Faut que t'arrêtes de l'appeler bidule, le pauvre, c'est biBule.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Par exemple ce jeu la, c'est quoi ? Svp
> Ah Stalker!, ok...


C'est "15 ans dans un mur: la vie d'une brique".

----------


## Euklif

> Par exemple ce jeu la, c'est quoi ? Svp
> Ah Stalker!, ok...


Bionic Commando.
Et c'est vrai qu'un titre, ça prend quand même pas de place dans un post et ça te tue pas un homme...

----------


## Froyok

> Faut que t'arrêtes de l'appeler bidule, le pauvre, c'est biBule.


Haaaa mais grave !  ::XD:: 
Commenx que jay trop de mayl (spam spam spam ! *Bonapart inside*) !

----------


## Darkath

Une ile interessante trouvée dans Anno  :;):  :



Ma petite Bourgade, de 5000 habitants (7000 avec les orientaux)


Ubër Warehouse !


Blocus du port de ces satanés corsaires !

----------


## Sylvine

> Ma petite Bourgade, de 5000 habitants (7000 avec les orientaux)


 On dirait du Desproges.
"...en comptant les femmes et les juifs."
 ::P:

----------


## Dark Fread

C'est fou ce que ce jeu est beau  :Bave:

----------


## Valkyr

C'est clair, vous me donnez envie de l'acheter...  :Emo:

----------


## Nelfe

Vous allez craquerrrrrrrrrr :agiteunpenduledevantlesyeux:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Moi avant de l'acheter, j'attends la fin du concours pour savoir si par hasard je l'ai gagné.

----------


## tim987

Bon allez, pêle mêle 3 jeux mesdames et messieurs rien que pour vous.

Pour commencer *Arma 2* en multijoueurs avec quelques uns des habitués en photo de famille prise sous le vif.



Pas aussi beau que les nombreux autres screens sur ce jeu, mais c'est la seule solution que j'ai trouvé pour jouer confortablement en multi en 1900x1200. Il est gourmand le bestiau ! 

L'indémodable *Morrowind*, moddé (haha) jusqu'à la gueule. 



Encore une fois, ce sont les fans qui finissent le boulot et font briller les bijoux ternes.

Et pour finir , la sympathique copie carbone Free To Play de Wow, *Runes of Magic* 



Comme vous pouvez le voir sur l'image, on a une jolie vue sur le lustre et le vitrail du plafond

----------


## Euklif

> L'indémodable *Morrowind*, moddé (haha) jusqu'à la gueule.


 ::O: 
C'est quoi le mods pour la végétation (arbre+herbe)? Pour une fois que je trouve un mod graphique vraiment sympa...

----------


## Dark Fread

> L'indémodable *Morrowind*, moddé (haha) jusqu'à la gueule. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4f4...f-eb4d4b93183c


Tiens, tu joues pas avec MorrowindGraphicExtender ?  ::O:

----------


## tim987

Si si, j'utilise le MGE, j'active le truc marqué "best quality", et en 1900x1200.  :B): 

Pour l'herbe et les arbres, j'ai suivis un peu ce qu'e les autres coins coins ont pris, et j'ai mixé un peu de tout pour un résultat sympa au final. J'ai pris les Vality's grass beta et les scènes Vality's, les textures y'a le MVP et mixed textures, plus surement d'autres dont j'ai oublié le nom. J'ai fait un gros melting pot, mais qui donne un rendu sympa. Je ferais d'autres screen quand j'aurais trouvé comment tuer les rats  :tired:  (cf topic morrowind mods). Par contre j'ai le brouillard qui est encore assez près, mais ça vaut peut être mieux , car les IPS descendent très vites par moment  ::O:  .

----------


## Dark Fread

> Par contre j'ai le brouillard qui est encore assez près, mais ça vaut peut être mieux , car les IPS descendent très vites par moment  .


C'est quoi ta configuration ? Parce que le MGE permet de débloquer la distance d'affichage à fond, c'est plus que super joli  :;):

----------


## geed

1985-2009 et certains y jouent encore  :^_^:  mais je suis loin de l'ascension ... J'arrive tout juste à dépasser le sokoban, les mines et trucider l'oracle en passant  ::P: 

Et vu que c'est calme au taf rien ne m'empêche de continuer à essayer de descendre le plus bas possible ...




Pour ceux qui ont du mal avec l'anglais, voilà quelques une des causes de défaites de ma journée (les plus marrantes ça va de soit) :

1)tuée par un elfe vert - simple et efficace, mais ça fait toujours mal au cœur de se prendre une flèche dans les miches de la part d'un emo/androgyne, vert de surcroit ...
2)étouffé en mangeant un cadavre de owlbear (vous savez le truc de d&d mixant un nounours pas content et un chouette, ça doit être les plumes qui sont mal passées ...)
3)tué par un milicien (j'ai croqué un fruit pas frais qui m'a rendu légèrement halluciné et l'ai frappé sans faire exprès, oups ...)
10)tué par un boule de gaz (je le sais pourtant que ces machins c'est dangereux)
11)tué bêtement en tombant de la selle de mon poney en voulant monter dessus, ça m'apprendra à essayer de chevaucher ces bestioles maudites avec une armure trop lourde ...

----------


## tim987

> C'est quoi ta configuration ? Parce que le MGE permet de débloquer la distance d'affichage à fond, c'est plus que super joli


Ma config c'est un portable Ipower GX (T9400, 9800m GTS et 4go de ram). Pas mal pour un portable, mais léger pour un ordi de bureau (Arma 2 m'a bien mis un haydoken dans la face pour me le rappeller). Je tourne en moyenne à 60 FPS avec fraps, mais parfois j'ai des chutes jusqu'à 15 FPS. Faut dire que j'ai MGE de configuré comme un bourrin, Aniso X16, AAx8, high details shadows. Bon là je viens de désactivé le "fog" je verrais ce que ça donne dans le jeu ce soir et je ferais des screenshots.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Et une gauche dans ta gueule ! Une !



Ca alors un endroit super ouvert avec plein de lumière, rien ne peux donc nous arriver :



Quelle surprise...



What the fuck ?!



Oh oh...



Serait peut-être temps de se tirer là !



Ou de se coucher ouais...

----------


## Darkath

Ainsi personne n'a remarqué que dans mon premier screen d'anno ci dessus, l'ile était nommée "Monkey Island" ?

(c'est dans la campagne  ::P: )

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Ainsi personne n'a remarqué que dans mon premier screen d'anno ci dessus, l'ile était nommée "Monkey Island" ?
> 
> (c'est dans la campagne )


Si si , je l'avais remarqué , mais je pensais que tu saurais te contenter du silence de la masse.
Apparemment , tu n'arrives pas a te passer de l'attention des autres...  :tired: 
Je déconne hein !  :;):

----------


## Darkath

> Si si , je l'avais remarqué , mais je pensais que tu saurais te contenter du silence de la masse.
> Apparemment , tu n'arrives pas a te passer de l'attention des autres... 
> Je déconne hein !


Non je ne peux pas me passer de l'attention des autres !  :tired: 

Je veux des HAa, des haha, des  :haha:  des  ::o:  des  :;):  et des  ::wub:: 

<<< attention whore

----------


## Silver

> Fuck off in the flotte biatch !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1c5...b-6d64fb5ffa7f


Qu'est-ce que c'est comme jeu ? Le personnage à un look sympa mais je ne vois vraiment pas d'où il vient.  ::'(:

----------


## Darkath

> Qu'est-ce que c'est comme jeu ? Le personnage à un look sympa mais je ne vois vraiment pas d'où il vient.


Bionic Commando, ne pas acheter

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Bionic Commando, ne pas acheter


Exactement  :^_^: .

----------


## Anonyme7383

> Exactement .


Bah l'est marrant quand même ? A la rigueur sur play.com ou tout autre moyen pour l'avoir à pas trop cher...

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Bah l'est marrant quand même ? A la rigueur sur play.com ou tout autre moyen pour l'avoir à pas trop cher...


Ouais c'est marrant en faisant des séances de 10 minutes. L'IA est conne, le "bestiaire" est minable et le scénar j'en parle même pas ainsi que l'arsenal.

----------


## terciperix

Et on lève la jambe, allez, plus haut ! ::):

----------


## gripoil

Clear Sky.

Des oiseaux morts après un blowout:


Levé de soleil sur un campement de stalkers:


Et ce sera tout. J'en ai ras le cul de ces scripts qui merdent a tout va, des respawn foireux, des quetes qui ne finissent pas et blindent mon journal (journal tout buggé et bien plus maigre que celui de SoC).
Stop, tant pis je ne finirais pas Clear Sky cet été, a bientôt pour des screenshots, de X3 si j'ai la foi, ou FEAR 2 si j'veux bourriner.

----------


## Slayertom

Je pense qu'on a pas tous la même tolérance vis a vis des bugs. Pour ma part j'ai finit clear sky sans aucun patch quand le jeux est sortie (faut dire aussi que je revenais d'Ukraine et j'avais envie de "revoir" la zone) et je comprend qu'on puisse en avoir ras le bol de devoir recommencer le jeux et d'avoir des quêtes qui plantent mais c'est dommage tu rate un super jeux.

----------


## gripoil

> Je pense qu'on a pas tous la même tolérance vis a vis des bugs. Pour ma part j'ai finit clear sky sans aucun patch quand le jeux est sortie (faut dire aussi que je revenais d'Ukraine et j'avais envie de "revoir" la zone) et je comprend qu'on puisse en avoir ras le bol de devoir recommencer le jeux et d'avoir des quêtes qui plantent mais c'est dommage tu rate un super jeux.


Comme je l'explique dans le topic dédié, ça en devient vraiment trop génant. J'ai peur de continuer le jeu pour me retrouver VRAIMENT bloqué a cause des problèmes qui s'accumulent.

J'achete les jeux qui me donnent envie neuf, mais je ne le lance que plus tard, parceque je joue peu. Alors si je me retrouve dans ce genre de galère j'suis super frustré. J'suis extremement tolérant aux bugs, sauf quand je sens que ça m'empechera de continuer le jeu. Et que c'est presque digne du "It's not a bug, it's a feature".

----------


## Slayertom

Gaffe a X3 qui a aussi son lot de bugs bien casse bonbon (mais ca s'est vraiment amélioré avec la 2.1 apparemment).

----------


## kayl257

> Et on lève la jambe, allez, plus haut !


HAN tu joues a FOF§§§

Faut que tu viennes sur Machete à la rentrée!!

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Raah !



La seule émotion d'Isaac de tout le jeu :



_"What are you? Some bottom-feeding, scum sucking algae eater?"_



_"I'll rip your head off and shit down your neck!"_



Oh le pauv, qu'il prenne pas de vacances :



Parce que je recommence dans pas longtemps  ::):  :

----------


## Jean Pale

La pelle du devoir :

   

Maman, elles ont fait quoi les fourmis pour que je leur fasse du mal ? Hein, comment ça c'est pas des fourmis ?

----------


## Ghadzoeux

Pipboy, tu m'as salement donné envie de jouer à ce foutu Deadspace avec tous tes screenshots alléchants... Reste plus qu'à guetter une promo Steam.

----------


## znokiss

Pareil pour moi. Puis une promo Dual Screen, aussi.

----------


## Lucaxor

> Pipboy, tu m'as salement donné envie de jouer à ce foutu Deadspace avec tous tes screenshots alléchants... Reste plus qu'à guetter une promo Steam.


Dead space est vraiment très bon. J'ai eu peur de me lasser mais franchement, les environnements sont assez variés pour être sympa. Pour moi il enterre Resident Evil 4 (le 5 y a pas photo), mais c'est peut-être parce que je préfère les couloirs sombres d'un vaisseau aux bicoques de culs terreux espagnols.  ::): 
Les seuls trucs qui gâchent l'expérience sont les vieux twists à St Tropez de la fin, ça m'a vraiment gavé parce qu'ils sont complètement inutiles.  :tired: 
Bon ça et qu'il faille lire une bd et voir un oav pour vraiment comprendre le scénario.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Pareil pour moi. Puis une promo Dual Screen, aussi.


Je me tenterais bien un dual screen de 19" format 16/10  :Bave:  

Si j'avais trouvé du boulot...  :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme871

Dead Space j'arrive pas à y jouer plus d'1/4 d'heure toutes les 3 semaines  :Emo: . Je le trouve répétitif et en plus je percute rien au système de progression du perso.

----------


## Lucaxor

> Dead Space j'arrive pas à y jouer plus d'1/4 d'heure toutes les 3 semaines . Je le trouve répétitif et en plus je percute rien au système de progression du perso.


C'est une blague? T'as pas de progression du perso, c'est juste des améliorations des armes et armures avec les power nodes. C'est pas de la physique nucléaire, quand tu trouves des ateliers tu les actives, tu choisis l'objet à amelioré et chaque petit point dans le shéma demande un power node pour avancer. Et chaque point coloré améliore l'objet dans un domaine correspondant.

Après pour les différentes armures au-delà de la mk2 je crois tu dois trouver les plans et avoir les sousses pour la construire à un réplicateur.

----------


## znokiss

Un peu comme Bioshock, on dirait bien.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Un peu comme Bioshock, on dirait bien.


Mouais pas vraiment...

En fait tu récupère des "Nodes" (rares) soit dans ces casiers :



Soit en les achetant (cher) :



Tu peux ensuite les utiliser pour ouvrir des portes spéciales :



Ou les utiliser dans ce genre d'ateliers :



Pour améliorer armes (vitesse, capacité, rechargement etc...), armure (vie, oxygène) ou autre comme la stase ou la télékinésie :

----------


## Morgoth

> Ma config c'est un portable Ipower GX (T9400, 9800m GTS et 4go de ram). Pas mal pour un portable, mais léger pour un ordi de bureau (Arma 2 m'a bien mis un haydoken dans la face pour me le rappeller). Je tourne en moyenne à 60 FPS avec fraps, mais parfois j'ai des chutes jusqu'à 15 FPS. Faut dire que j'ai MGE de configuré comme un bourrin, Aniso X16, AAx8, high details shadows. Bon là je viens de désactivé le "fog" je verrais ce que ça donne dans le jeu ce soir et je ferais des screenshots.


Dommage que l'AA ne marche pas avec cette daube de MGE (oui, je radote).

----------


## Lucaxor

> Mouais pas vraiment...
> 
> En fait tu récupère des "Nodes" (rares) soit dans ces casiers :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/9078...4-a13db21f4f7d
> 
> Soit en les achetant (cher) :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/a582...f-c33c9612380c
> ...


Il a même fait un roman photo, c'est meugnon  :Emo: 

Petite astuce, ils ont beau être chers dans les replicateurs, ça vaut très très souvent le coup d'ouvrir des serrures magnétiques avec car, pour peu d'avoir la place dans l'inventaire, le prix de revente de ce qu'on trouve dans ces pièces bonus est supérieur.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Il a même fait un roman photo, c'est meugnon


Quand on veut expliquer quelque chose on le fait bien  ::ninja:: .




> Pipboy, tu m'as salement donné envie de jouer à ce foutu Deadspace avec tous tes screenshots alléchants... Reste plus qu'à guetter une promo Steam.


Héhé.

Je viens de matter sur Steam et il est toujours à 45€  ::mellow:: . Perso je l'ai payé sur game.uk à 14,99£ (17€), c'est multilang mais pas de français. Il y a du tchèque, du russe, de l'anglais. Donc si t'es bon en anglais ou que tu préfères les VO, sur ce coup yabon  :Bave: .

Pour le français il reste amazon aussi, 21€ le jeu.

----------


## Shapa

Dead Space 10 euros sur play.com pour ceux qui n'ont pas peur de l'anglais puisque vous en parlez, je sais c'est pas le bon topic mais ça peut pas faire de mal.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Pipboy vas y mollo sur les sreens spoiler, y en a qui ont pas fini le jeu! Tu peux allecher sans dévoiler certains moments clés, on dirait une soluce ce topic  ::P:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Pipboy vas y mollo sur les sreens spoiler, y en a qui ont pas fini le jeu! Tu peux allecher sans dévoiler certains moments clés, on dirait une soluce ce topic


Justement j'ai trié pas mal, j'ai même hésité sur certaines mais c'était trop gros. Je penses qu'avec celle que j'ai posté ça reste flou pour ceux qui n'y ont pas joué  :;): .

----------


## Reguen

Nuit gaming avec un copain, dont du Dawn of War. Nos vaillants Space Marines ont dû combattre les Orcs gays de l'espace avant que les Gays de l'empereur ne détruise une armée Tau avec des Eldars.

J'adore le constructeur d'armées  ::wub::

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Justement j'ai trié pas mal, j'ai même hésité sur certaines mais c'était trop gros. Je penses qu'avec celle que j'ai posté ça reste flou pour ceux qui n'y ont pas joué .


Mais je suis en plein dedans moi ::sad:: 
Y aurait moyen que tu me fasses un joli Wallpaper en 1440x900 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Anton

4 vieux trucs. 2 screens de Vanguard  ::wub::  que j'aimais bien (et les screens, et le jeu).
Et 2 de SWG  ::wub::   ::wub:: , 2003-2005.

 
 

Sinon si je puis me permettre, c'est screen*shot*s. Ce titre me fait pleurer des larmes de sang depuis des mois  :Emo:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Y aurait moyen que tu me fasses un joli Wallpaper en 1440x900


Ouais c'est possible  :^_^: .

----------


## M0mo

> Si tu ne le vois pas après son activation, essaye de faire défiler les vues. Normalement tu le verra à ce moment.


Je les vois niquel,mais le problème c'est que quand je passe un portail,le jeu crash,je suis sous xp là.Y'a quelque chose pour y remédier?

----------


## Euklif

> 4 vieux trucs. 2 screens de Vanguard  que j'aimais bien (et les screens, et le jeu).
> Et 2 de SWG  , 2003-2005.


Celui de droite, c'est lequel? Et si c'est swg, c'est quoi le titre complet? ^^

----------


## Anton

> Celui de droite, c'est lequel? Et si c'est swg, c'est quoi le titre complet? ^^


Les deux sshots du haut, Vanguard ; du bas, StarWars Galaxies  ::): 
C'est pas tout jeune j'avoue (m'enfin VG c'était il y a moins de 2 ans).

----------


## Anonyme871

Head Shot !  :Cigare:  (les ennemis sont sur la colline làbas au loin).

----------


## Euklif

> Les deux sshots du haut, Vanguard ; du bas, StarWars Galaxies 
> C'est pas tout jeune j'avoue (m'enfin VG c'était il y a moins de 2 ans).


Thanks. J'aime bien le style de Vengard...

Et pour pas être uniquement HS, voici la tof (d'un jeu pas jeune non plus) du jour :

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Y aurait moyen que tu me fasses un joli Wallpaper en 1440x900


Ton wall (j'ai ajouté un filtre aniso pour éviter au maximum l'effet escalier):



Et une autre histoire de SHOOT DANS L'BEBE :

----------


## skyblazer

> Thanks. J'aime bien le style de Vengard...
> 
> Et pour pas être uniquement HS, voici la tof (d'un jeu pas jeune non plus) du jour : 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/26b...589faa4648.jpg


Miam, qui c'est ? J'ai un peu avancé mais pas vu ce personnage ... Au goût de MetalDestroyer  ::P:

----------


## Timesquirrel

Va à l'hopital ^^

----------


## Dark Fread

Morrowind, what else  :Cigare:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Morrowind, what else  
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a27...2-d193cf539223
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/140...5-3817c63c16e9
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/aac...a-009515af7f7e


C'est... :tired:  orange !

----------


## silverragout

Au Far-West, les lampes à huiles volent.  ::wacko:: 



50% no less, no more.  :B): 

_L'appel de Juarez 2_

----------


## Dark Fread

> C'est... orange !


Raciste  :tired:

----------


## Kenji-32

Arretez vos conneries là, c'est une tempête de sable .. Pff Le sable est ORANGE, orange, je vous dis ...  ::(:

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Sinon si je puis me permettre, c'est screen*shot*s. Ce titre me fait pleurer des larmes de sang depuis des mois


C'est pas un jeu de mot foireux parce que beaucoup des jeux présenté ici sont des jeux de shoot ?

----------


## Anton

Ah possible, je ne sais pas  :^_^: 
Mais ça fait pleurer les yeux plus que les vannes habituelles des titres  ::P:

----------


## terciperix

Ne me demandez pas comment j'ai fait cela, j'ai la classe c'est tout :Cigare:

----------


## Darkfun

Il s'agit de screenshots du tutorial. 

*Divinity 2 : Ego Draconis*. Version allemande achetée sur gamesplanet @39€. (le jeu est voST avec une petite manip assez laborieuse tout de même). C'est la suite de divine divinity avec un passage en 3d :-) 

J'en suis qu'à quelques heures de jeu, mais c'est vraiment pas mal, le moteur graphique est pas mal (c'est celui d'Oblivion) mais les animations sont pas assez fluides. Par contre les perfs sont très bonnes 60 fps tout à fond avec AAX2 en 1600-1050. Le jeu en lui même est vraiment sympa et j'accroche. Les quêtes sont fun et on peut les faire des plusieurs manières. Le système de combat est agréable et assez pêchu (j'ai choisis l'épe (y a aussi archer et magicien). 

Bref vraiment pas mal, comparable à gothic 2 

Pour ceux qui sont pas pressé il sort fin septembre. Sinon y a la version digitale allemande @39€ -> ->

http://playart2.gamesplanet.com/prod...category_id=25

----------


## Olipro

Mon armée carthaginoise qui tente pour la première fois un semblant de formation en quinconce inspirée sur le modèle romain.



La guerre totale de rome : barbares d'europe - On est tous le barbare de quelqu'un

(t'as vu, silverragout, je traduis carrément du latin, chuis un rebelle)

----------


## Froyok

> Thanks. J'aime bien le style de Vengard...
> 
> Et pour pas être uniquement HS, voici la tof (d'un jeu pas jeune non plus) du jour : 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/26b...589faa4648.jpg


J'adore la moquette !  ::o:  C'est quel jeu ?

----------


## Anton

> C'est quel jeu ?


 ::P: 
Vampire: Bloodlines.

----------


## Morgoth

On dirait Vampire Bloodlines.

Arf, grillay§

----------


## Dark Fread

> *Bloodlines*


 :haha:

----------


## Euklif

Comme l'a très justement fais remarquer Dark Fread, j'ai indiqué le nom du jeu ^^ D'ailleurs, c'est un rpg vraiment sympa. Bien buggué malgré les patch (fr pour moi), mais aucun de vraiment génant 

Spoiler Alert! 


(à part dans les apparts miteux de Skyline où des éléments aléatoires de décors apparaissent un peu partout et empêchent parfois carrément l'accès à certains endroits)

.
Pour la petite précision, 

Spoiler Alert! 


c'est notre amie goule "trouvable" dans une pièce de l'hopital de Santa Monica, à l'agonie

.

Et en bonus, voici ses autres facettes :

----------


## Percolator42

> Morrowind, what else


What else? Marcher 2 heures de suites dans le vide, parler à des png au charisme d'une huitre...
Moi un troll?

----------


## Kenji-32

Don't feed the troll  ::ninja::

----------


## Sk-flown

> What else? Marcher 2 heures de suites dans le vide, parler à des png au charisme d'une huitre...
> Moi un troll?


Et quand tu marches ça fait des petits bruits d'éponge sèche que l'on râpe sur du bois.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

OH CRAAAAAAAP !!!



SPOUO !

----------


## Olipro

GTA 4 sur mon dodécascreen



(dodéca = douze pour les nuls)

----------


## schnak

> Belles tronches issue de vampires:bloodlines


N'aveu !  :Bave: 
Mais sur mon laptop de pauvre ça tourne pas (enfin ça se lance pas...). Mais faut dire que c'était pas une version des plus légales.
J'ai toujours l'espoir de tomber sur le jeu au détour d'une brocante où dans un magasin d'occasion, mais pour l'instant niet.

Et pourtant, c'est bien un des rares jeu qui me fait furieusement de l'oeil depuis sa sortie.

----------


## skyblazer

> N'aveu ! 
> Mais sur mon laptop de pauvre ça tourne pas (enfin ça se lance pas...). Mais faut dire que c'était pas une version des plus légales.
> J'ai toujours l'espoir de tomber sur le jeu au détour d'une brocante où dans un magasin d'occasion, mais pour l'instant niet.
> 
> Et pourtant, c'est bien un des rares jeu qui me fait furieusement de l'oeil depuis sa sortie.


Et pourtant pendant un bout de temps on le trouvait à 3 € dans les FNAC  :tired:

----------


## schnak

> Et pourtant pendant un bout de temps on le trouvait à 3 € dans les FNAC


Ah bon ?!  ::o:   :Emo: 
Bon, de toute façon, j'ai bon espoir de le retrouver. Surtout que d'ici là j'aurais probablement un nouveau pc (merci la région centre qui file le pc aux étudiants en master 1 !  ::wub:: ) et avec un peu de chance, il sera suffisamment puissant pour le faire tourner.

----------


## Nelfe

> Ah bon ?!  
> Bon, de toute façon, j'ai bon espoir de le retrouver. Surtout que d'ici là j'aurais probablement un nouveau pc (merci la région centre qui file le pc aux étudiants en master 1 ! ) et avec un peu de chance, il sera suffisamment puissant pour le faire tourner.


Va dans la rue du Commerce, dans les revendeurs d'occaz (genre Megagames juste à l'entrée de la rue), j'avais trouvé le mien là pour 5€.

----------


## Poudini

Deux trois screens de Fable 1er du nom 

http://tof.canardpc.com/show/9f329fd...491da6d54.html

Ouh le méchant goatse caché  :B): 

http://tof.canardpc.com/show/2d92ce0...b7f1ff9b3.html

Ca c'est un plat équilibré  ::o: 

http://tof.canardpc.com/show/bd54aab...07dec4672.html

C'est toi ou moi cow boy  :tired: 

http://tof.canardpc.com/show/93cca16...19f5dc94e.html

Quelle belle dentition quelle belle mort  :B):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> GTA 4 sur mon dodécascreen
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/7/6/2d339db36f970...02d84aa2tt.jpg
> 
> (dodéca = douze pour les nuls)


Tiens ça me fais penser que j'ai commandé GTA4  ::P: . Je pourrais l'essayer sur mes nouveaux écrans à matrice bioactives qui fonctionnent aux bactéries et nanotubes.

----------


## terciperix

En voilà un qui à des puces :haha:

----------


## Dark Fread

Bon c'est pas orange cette fois  :tired:

----------


## L'invité

C'est beige quand même.  :tired:

----------


## Dark Fread



----------


## Darkath

> http://www.facebook.com/profile/pic....EQpRzLHIYx3IJv


Quelque soit la facon dont tu t'y prenne, Morrowind  c'est toujours monochrome  :tired:

----------


## Anton

Et mornement terne  :tired:

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

D'où l'intérêt de laisser un peu de brouillard pour limiter la distance de vue.
Ceci-dit je trouve l'ambiance graphique ça quand même beaucoup plus sympa que celle d'Oblivion, ininspirée au possible.

----------


## Kenji-32

Ils sont très bien ces screenshots de Morrowind  ::):

----------


## Ezechiel

> Comme l'a très justement fais remarquer Dark Fread, j'ai indiqué le nom du jeu ^^ D'ailleurs, c'est un rpg vraiment sympa. Bien buggué malgré les patch (fr pour moi), mais aucun de vraiment génant 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> (à part dans les apparts miteux de Skyline où des éléments aléatoires de décors apparaissent un peu partout et empêchent parfois carrément l'accès à certains endroits)
> 
> .
> Pour la petite précision, 
> ...


A quand un nouveau Vampire, avec le même type de jeu que dans le merveilleux Bloodlines mais sans les bugs et avec des graphismes de 2009? Quand?  :Emo:

----------


## NitroG42

Jamais probablement.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

C'est moi ou depuis le patch c'est encore plus gore ?



Parce que cette giclée c'est juste une banshee qui achève un marine  ::mellow:: .

----------


## Anonyme2016

Le patch d'avril il me semble rajoutait des effets gores.

Mais comme jusqu'a maintenant y'avais pas de banshee  ::):

----------


## Silver

Mon petit vaisseau marchand du début du jeu, pratique pour remplir son compte en banque dès le départ.


C'est joli ici.


Les joies des longs voyages marchands : chargement acheté 15.000, vendu 105.000.  :Cigare: 


Ben Harper dans l'espace.  ::o:

----------


## francou008

Screens de l'excellent mod pour HL² Ep2, Recherche et Développement (Research and Development) qui est passé dans les news du site. On a pas d'armes et on doit avancer en résolvant des énigmes originales et bien trouvées.

L'histoire débute par un problème de connexion wifi :


Des énigmes hardcores :


Du métal dans un micro onde, ça peut aider :


De l'optique digne du lycée :


Ils ont tué Seymour :


Ooooohhh :


De la protection pare balles à toutes épreuves :


Du boulot à venir :

----------


## Rikimaru

Vive le consortium de Zan. ::):

----------


## Rikimaru



----------


## pakk

F.E.A.R.2







Il m'a fait peur ce con.

----------


## Pluton

Requiem Bloodymare, le MMO gratos dont parle CPC et que j'essaie donc comme ça pour voir :


MetalDestroyer, ce screenshot t'est dédié :

----------


## Jean Pale

L'est bien ?

----------


## M0mo

On dirait lineage 2 un peu.

----------


## the_wamburger

Parce qu'on voit le cul d'une DE?  ::ninja::

----------


## Pluton

> L'est bien ?


Dur de juger au lvl 10 (2h30 de jeu environ) mais perso j'aime bien l'univers, le design est agréable et les combats sont plus dynamiques que le seul autre MMORPG que j'avais vraiment essayé, c'est-à-dire Anarchy Online, dont j'execrais tout le design.
Par contre j'ai pas encore eu droit à la vraie partie intéressante du jeu, c'est à dire les modifications ADN, les mutations et la partie MMO, ça commence maintenant si j'en crois ce que j'ai lu sur le net...
Selon CPC c'est 4/5 dans leur dossier MMO free to play.

En fait pour moi ça manque surtout de canards, alors je posterai d'autres screens ici.

----------


## Jean Pale

Ca me tente bien de tester. Mmmmmm  :tired:

----------


## Pluton

> Ca me tente bien de tester. Mmmmmm


En tout cas je peux être dessus ce soir alors si entre temps tu as le temps de dl le client (2GB et quelques) et de monter lvl 10 (2h30), on pourrait commencer le jeu ensemble...

----------


## Jean Pale

Si tu dis qu'il y a des modifications d'ADN ou des semblants d'implants ça tue  :Bave: 

Je dl le bouzin et tenterais d'atteindre le niveau 10 avant ce soir.

----------


## Harper

Je viens de réinstaller Toy Story 2 et putain, toute mon enfance m'est revenue dans la gueule !  ::cry::

----------


## Pluton

Le premier village :



Avec des types qui se baladent en montures :



Les combats, c'est du bashing pur et dur pour l'instant, mais l'aspect sanglant est symapthique. Par exemple là j'ai pris cher suite à ma rencontre avec une espèce de chauve-souris dégénérée et ça se voit :





Un Gobelin hydrocéphale (vaut mieux cliquer, j'ai pris les screens de trop loin) :

Tiens ! Prend ça dans ta gueule §§


B00m § H34d5h0t §§

----------


## Diwydiant

> Screens de l'excellent mod pour HL² Ep2, Recherche et Développement (Research and Development) qui est passé dans les news du site. On a pas d'armes et on doit avancer en résolvant des énigmes originales et bien trouvées.


Ça m'a l'air vraiment bien, comme mod...
 ::o: 


Quid du challenge ?


Je me laisserai bien tenter, les screens on l'air racoleur...

 :Bave:

----------


## Olipro

Le monstre il a des goutes de sang en forme de "13"
 :tired:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Le monstre il a des goutes de sang en forme de "13"


Haha , le con  ::): 
Bon sinon , a part l'ultra gore , ca ressemble encore trop a tous les MMO , je pense pas que j'y toucherai , du moins , pas tout de suite ...

----------


## Olipro

Faut avouer que le signe qui ne trompe pas pour reconnaître les très mauvais jeux, c'est bien les chiffres qui sortent des ennemis quand on les frappe.
Le jeu est donc si mauvais que le seul moyen de garder le joueur en haleine est de lui donner l'illusion de faire évoluer un personnage en lui faisant jouir d'additions de chiffres à chaque action qu'il exécute.

----------


## Pluton

> Le monstre il a des goutes de sang en forme de "13"





> Faut avouer que le signe qui ne trompe pas pour reconnaître les très mauvais jeux, c'est bien les chiffres qui sortent des ennemis quand on les frappe.
> Le jeu est donc si mauvais que le seul moyen de garder le joueur en haleine est de lui donner l'illusion de faire évoluer un personnage en lui faisant jouir d'additions de chiffres à chaque action qu'il exécute.


En même temps c'est un jeu où il s'agit, comme dans tout MMO, de basher à la chaîne, pas de s'immerger dans des quêtes passionnantes et une ambiance à couper au couteau... Donc les indications de dommage ne nuisent à rien et on peut même les désactiver dans les options. Moi je les laisse parce que je découvre les mécanismes de jeu et que ça me gène pas, mais je les lis rarement.

M'enfin bon, après si on suit ton raisonnement, on peut balancer à la poubelle Sacred, l'intégralité des jeux sous infinity engine (les BG, Icewind dale et autres Torment) et un paquet d'autres. :;):

----------


## terciperix

Putain Olipro c'est un hardcore  ::O:

----------


## Olipro

C'est effectivement le raisonnement  ::P:

----------


## Roukse

C'est vrai que visuellement ça fait penser a linéage 2 ,personellement le bashing j'en peut plus  ::(:  
Donc c'est fini les mmo pour moi, de toutes façons j'ai plus le temps nécéssaire.. 

*regrette DAOC*

----------


## Olipro

Bienvenue sur Terre.

----------


## Roukse

> Bienvenue sur Terre.


Merci, c'est ou les chiottes?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Merci, c'est ou les chiottes?


Ca dépend, t'aimes l'Inde ou les Etats-Unis ?

----------


## Slayertom

Petite apres midi avec des canards:

*un jolie bug sur une ile custom de arma1 adapté pour arma2.*



*Combat dans la foret pour atteindre un château lourdement défendu par l'armée Russe.*


*Destruction a la charge satchel d'une tour radio et d'un camion au RPG: Mission réussie.*

----------


## Euklif

> Faut avouer que le signe qui ne trompe pas pour reconnaître les très mauvais jeux, c'est bien les chiffres qui sortent des ennemis quand on les frappe.
> Le jeu est donc si mauvais que le seul moyen de garder le joueur en haleine est de lui donner l'illusion de faire évoluer un personnage en lui faisant jouir d'additions de chiffres à chaque action qu'il exécute.


Pas d'accord :
  
Nan mais...

----------


## Micerider

Toujours bon de se faire un peu de Psychonauts en l'approche de Brutal Legend, pour se rappeler comment Double Fine Studio, ça roxxe :

"Heu, vous êtes sûrs que je vais pas avoir mal?"


Ces nuages ont quelque chose de troublant, mais j'arrive pas à mettre le doigt dessus :



" 'Y aurait pas comme une odeur là tout d'un coup?"


C'est ça le pouvoir de la fonk!

----------


## Jean Pale

Requiem :

Niaaaaaaaaaaaaowwwwwwwwww l'avion :
   

Petit coup d'oeil  ::ninja::  :


Le port gelay :

----------


## Hamtarotaro

Pas trop lourd?


Hmmmmmm!


De tres beau décors.


Les persos aussi.



Miam.


Beurk.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

C'est si bien que ça finalement RB ? C'est moche mais on s'en fout, côté gameplay ça donne quoi ? C'est des quêtes àlacon genre WoW et un système de combat bidon comme GW où un truc complètement nouveau dans le genre ?

----------


## Hamtarotaro

> C'est si bien que ça finalement RB ? C'est moche mais on s'en fout, côté gameplay ça donne quoi ? C'est des quêtes àlacon genre WoW et un système de combat bidon comme GW où un truc complètement nouveau dans le genre ?


Tu peux aller faire un tour ici pour voir mais je te conseille de passer ton chemin, si tu met dans le même sac wow et GW tu risque de vraiment pas aimer, et pi fallait acheter le spécial MMO de CPC d'abord !

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Tu peux aller faire un tour ici pour voir mais je te conseille de passer ton chemin, si tu met dans le même sac wow et GW tu risque de vraiment pas aimer, et pi fallait acheter le spécial MMO de CPC d'abord !


Ouais mais dans le coin y a qu'un magasin de presse qui le vend CPC et ils avaient pas le spé MMO  ::(: . Et WoW j'y ai joué 2 ans presque non stop... Bon ok avec des pauses de 4 mois et GW j'ai stoppé au premier tellement ça me saoulait, les mmo de mon coeur sont SW:G (à ses début) DAOC, EVE Online, AoC et Warhammer online.

Donc pour les quêtes bidons c'est pas que ça m'emmerde mais je serais déçu de revoir ce genre de truc et pour le système de combat, avoir son avatar mettre des coups tout seul sans que tu bouges et appuyer sur 4 touches ça gonfle au bout d'un moment.

----------


## Rikimaru

> Ouais mais dans le coin y a qu'un magasin de presse qui le vend CPC et ils avaient pas le spé MMO . Et WoW j'y ai joué 2 ans presque non stop... Bon ok avec des pauses de 4 mois et GW j'ai stoppé au premier tellement ça me saoulait, les mmo de mon coeur sont SW:G (à ses début) DAOC, EVE Online, AoC et Warhammer online.
> 
> Donc pour les quêtes bidons c'est pas que ça m'emmerde mais je serais déçu de revoir ce genre de truc et pour le système de combat, avoir son avatar mettre des coups tout seul sans que tu bouges et appuyer sur 4 touches ça gonfle au bout d'un moment.


Putain faut le dire comment, GW n'est pas un MMO  ::|:  et pour un jeux sans abonnement sont pvp reste une référence.
Guild Wars est une série de jeux de rôle en ligne compétitifs (CORPG)
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guild_wars
Vivement le 2

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Putain faut le dire comment, GW n'est pas un MMO  et pour un jeux sans abonnement sont pvp reste une référence.
> Guild Wars est une série de jeux de rôle en ligne compétitifs (CORPG)
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guild_wars
> Vivement le 2


Bon, y a des quêtes, c'est uniquement multi, y a pas mal de monde et du level plus du PvP. Perso c'est du pareil au même  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Rikimaru

Le 2 sera accès plus MMO et toujours sans abonnement, mais le 1 reste un CORPG (Competitive Online Role Playing Game)
Comme dit le wiki ; Le jeu privilégie le travail en équipe plutôt que la course aux niveaux d'expérience, le nombre de ceux-ci étant réduit (20):

----------


## Pigno

C'est quand même toujours mignon Farcry 2 (et sympa à jouer 1h de temps en temps)!


Oups y a le feu !

Pas à rougir face à Crysis (et il tourne mieux  ::P: ).

----------


## terciperix

Ptin c'est tous des pyromanes à Ubi ou quoi ? ::O:

----------


## silverragout

_Vampire : lignes du sang_

Les screenshots et les patchs récents m'ont donné envie de le réinstaller.







Je suis certain d'avoir vu un modèle similaire dans un autre jeu mais je n'arrive plus à me rappeler lequel.

----------


## Pluton

> Je suis certain d'avoir vu un modèle similaire dans un autre jeu mais je n'arrive plus à me rappeler lequel.


Ça me fait penser à Quake IV et à Call Of Cthulhu DCTE...

----------


## Sorytis

Salut

Un ptit screen de Trackmania =):

<-- click

Une vidéo en cours de production

----------


## Logan

> Je suis certain d'avoir vu un modèle similaire dans un autre jeu mais je n'arrive plus à me rappeler lequel.


Dans Bioshock nan ? Ou alors Riddick ? A moi aussi, çà me dit quelque chose.

----------


## NitroG42

Peut être Vampire : Bloodlines....
 ::ninja::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Je suis certain d'avoir vu un modèle similaire dans un autre jeu mais je n'arrive plus à me rappeler lequel.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a0c...eda594bd71.jpg


Doom 3 ? Dead Space ?

----------


## Boolay

Alexandra Lederman ?

----------


## Euklif

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/96e...98b6bfd280.jpg


Han! La salle tof de cheater!  ::ninja:: 
J'ai vraiment encore beaucoup à voir dans ce jeu...

Et pour la route :

----------


## Anton

Vous avez patché avec le dernier fanpatch qui débloque des compétences, donne sa vraie place à la magie, etc ?

----------


## Euklif

Avec, perso, le patch fr 1.8bis, le mod clan et histoire ainsi que l'upgrade qui va avec. Et les voix de Malkaviens aussi : j'sais pas si c'est inclus avec le reste alors dans le doute...

----------


## Zhukovsan

Un aperçu de la salle ou ce trouve le corps en morceaux



Et le journal du coin ^^

----------


## terciperix

Joli déco  ::):

----------


## Anton

Oulaaa me souviens pas du tout de ça, moi... Vais ptête me le refaire, non plus en Toréador :D

Euklif tu as les liens ?

----------


## Euklif

Oui.

Rubrique mods et utilitaires. Puisque je te sens bien partie, attention à l'upgrade "finale" 

Spoiler Alert! 


(Mod P&P Clans et Histoires (UPGRADE v1.4))

. Elle rajoute un bug dans le jeu au sujet de la quête de Milligan. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Et pas des moindres : on ne peut la résoudre quand le tuant vu que toute cut-scène se bloque automatiquement. Exit donc la solution de la blague par l'équipe... Snif...

. Par contre, elle en comble un paquet d'autre. A voir en ton âme et conscience.

[Edit]Et bien sur, après t'avoir répondu, je trouve un magnifique topic traitant du problème ainsi qu'une jolie solution proposé par bloodipunk... Bien entendu, je n'ai pas tester.
Je pars pleurer dans mon coin...[/Edit]

Et pour rester dans le sujet des screens : 

X3, sans interface pourrave...

[Edit] : Perspective, tout ça... [/Edit]

----------


## Steack

C'est moi ou la terre a la forme d'un oeuf  ::huh::

----------


## Olipro

Session "cinéma" sur garrymod avec les Ballz of steel






---------- Post ajouté à 18h43 ----------

----------


## Erkin_

Ahhhh Vampire  ::wub:: 




> Je suis certain d'avoir vu un modèle similaire dans un autre jeu mais je n'arrive plus à me rappeler lequel.


Ça ? (Oui moi aussi je screen ce genre de chose)

----------


## Anton

> Oui. (...)


Merci  :;):

----------


## Micerider

> Ahhhh Vampire 
> 
> 
> Ça ? (Oui moi aussi je screen ce genre de chose)
> http://uppix.net/a/9/3/374ba525e7dd9...52097201tt.jpg


Je pense qu'il faisait plutôt référence à un passage de Doom 3 (dont je n'ai pas de screen pour faire l'illustration). Ou pas? :^_^:

----------


## Aghora

> Je suis certain d'avoir vu un modèle similaire dans un autre jeu mais je n'arrive plus à me rappeler lequel.


Dark Messiah of machin chouette, chez les nécros.

----------


## chenoir

C'est un passage récurrent en même temps. On voit aussi un truc similaire dans Call of Cthulhu.

----------


## Anton

Oui c'est très typé comme décoration d'intérieur.

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

J'ai la même à la maison.

----------


## Jean Pale

Ca ne m'étonne pas de toi cela dit.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Dans Dead Space , y'a une bestiole qui ressemble a la déco d'intérieur.

----------


## Pluton

J'adore ces trucs là  ::love:: 




En fait je crois savoir pourquoi j'accroche bien à ce Requiem Bloodymare. Outre l'aspect très sympathique et drôle des canards qui jouent ensemble, ça ressemble un peu à Diablo 2 : des quêtes dont on se fout et qui se résument à massacrer du streum à la chaîne mais qui ont le mérite d'être quand même rédigées, les monstres à la fois très tordus et rigolos et le gore.

Bien sûr c'est moins nerveux mais ça garde un aspect défouloir vraiment sympathique, tout en proposant un tas d'items très customisables via le système de craft assez tordu.

----------


## Jean Pale

> Session "cinéma" sur garrymod avec les Ballz of steel
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/1/2/2/9/9/th...e21ecee8ab.jpg
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/4/e/6/b/6/th...cc03d592b7.jpg
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/d/4/5/9/7/th...6cb6a0deda.jpg
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/6/6/3/4/c/th...c1fe5c48e7.jpg
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/d/0/e/f/4/th...10423987f7.jpg
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 18h43 ----------


T'es pour le DLC toi non ? T'aimes pas les MMO gratuits ? Tu préfères faire des LEGO avec un pauvre moteur physique payant ? Ah ben  ::rolleyes::   ::happy2::

----------


## Darkath

"Hell it's about time"

 :Cigare:

----------


## chenoir

J'ai bien envie de l'essayer de Dead Space, mais j'ai trop de jeux à finir.

----------


## KiwiX

> J'ai bien envie de l'essayer de Dead Space, mais j'ai trop de jeu à finir.


J'ai prévu de le vendre si tu veux  :Cigare:  Et oui, il vaut le coup et n'est pas trop long, dispose d'une bonne rejouabilité, l'ambiance c'est d'la bombe de boule tout du long (certains diront que ça devient plus bourrin qu'oppressant au bout d'un moment, c'est vrai...) mais c'est du bon boulot.

----------


## Jean Pale

> *J'ai prévu de le vendre si tu veux*  Et oui, il vaut le coup et n'est pas trop long, dispose d'une bonne rejouabilité, l'ambiance c'est d'la bombe de boule tout du long (certains diront que ça devient plus bourrin qu'oppressant au bout d'un moment, c'est vrai...) mais c'est du bon boulot.



Ca ne se voit pas du tout  ::ninja::

----------


## KiwiX

> Ca ne se voit pas du tout


Bah c'était le but, si je peux faire plaisir  ::P:  Puis bon, pareil, j'ai pleins de jeux à finir et pas le temps de me remettre à mes anciens amours.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> http://moe.mabul.org/up/moe/2009/08/...32426xuq07.jpg
> 
> "Hell it's about time"


Amateur  :B):  :

Moi aussi je t'aime :



Ils sont collant c'est pas vrai :

----------


## chenoir

> J'ai prévu de le vendre si tu veux  Et oui, il vaut le coup et n'est pas trop long, dispose d'une bonne rejouabilité, l'ambiance c'est d'la bombe de boule tout du long (certains diront que ça devient plus bourrin qu'oppressant au bout d'un moment, c'est vrai...) mais c'est du bon boulot.


Je te donne tout mon amour, ca te convient ou c'est trop?

----------


## KiwiX

> Je te donne tout mon amour, ca te convient ou c'est trop?


Combien en cm ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## chenoir

Tout mon amour pour toi? 2 ou 3... Enfin, tu devrais être flatté  :B): .

----------


## Darkath

> Amateur  :
> 
> Moi aussi je t'aime :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/53c...2-ea073bc63e15
> 
> Ils sont collant c'est pas vrai :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/791...3-c4c0bbc221d4



La premiere fois que j'ai changé d'armure (c'est a dire la premiere fois que j'ai trouvé un stock) grace a une arnaque a la con, j'ai vendu le cutter a 5000, je l'ai racheté a 0 (on peut le faire qu'une fois par contre ^^) envoyant la petite animation j'ai pas pu m'empecher de penser au trailer de starcraft  :^_^:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je vous laisse deviner le nom

Mon perso en tenue de Yoko (pour les connaisseur de Gurren Lagann)



Massacre au fusil d'assault


Le fusil auto M41 d'Alien


Memorial Hall droit devant dans ma tenue du PAC de BF2142


Explosion nucléaire dans l'avant poste de l'Enclave


Infiltration chez les Raiders


Une combinaison bien flashy


Main en l'air !!

----------


## MetalDestroyer

La suite 


En tenue légère


En tenue très très légère



Séances photos

----------


## Sk-flown

Alors c'est toi qui leur donnes de l'argent pour continuer.

----------


## Slayertom

> screens de metal

----------


## Jean Pale

Elle a un néon devant les yeux la madame  :Emo:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> screen de meuf


Mais arrête, ça t'as pas suffit la réputation que tu t'es faite sur Oblivion ?

----------


## Nielle

> plein de screen


Tu as téléchargé kwa pour avoir ces skins de personnages et armes??  ::o:

----------


## Anton

Je... J'ai honte de le dire mais...
Je trouve les screens très beaux et classieux  ::P: 

Bon évidemment, rien à voir avec du Fallout.

----------


## Pluton

Metal c'est notre maître du bon goût à tous. Grâce à lui peut-être verrons-nous un jour la lumière.  ::cry::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Mais arrête, ça t'as pas suffit la réputation que tu t'es faite sur Oblivion ?


Non  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> http://img.tchatcheblog.com/articlei...09&w=400&h=400


Je suis censé comprendre quoi ?  ::P: 

---------- Post ajouté à 07h41 ----------




> Tu as téléchargé kwa pour avoir ces skins de personnages et armes??


Y en a tout plein. Je ferais la liste dans le topic dédié. En plus des manipulation à faire sur le GECK. Alors que d'habitude je ne touche pas à l'éditeur pour utiliser les mods.

----------


## Anton

> Je suis censé comprendre quoi ?


Un truc comme ça je pense :



 ::P:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Meheu, je ne vois toujours pas -_-

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Et bah hier soir je ne pensais pas passer autant de temps sur un mmo gratos.

D'ailleurs ont s'amusait tellement avec Hamtaro qu'on est finis en biatch dance dans la ville principale sur fond de funky groove.



On venait de créer notre guilde de canards en même temps, on était hyper content.  :^_^:   :Gerbe: 

Vers infini et au delà de ton string Mary Bloodymare Aux Canards !

----------


## schnak

Faut une bonne config pour le faire tourner ? (non je suppose mais bon)
Parce que mon petit laptop avec sa carte intel, je sais pas si il va pouvoir supporter le truc... 
Deja GW je peu pas y jouer tout à fond....

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Ca devrait tourner au poil sur n'importe quelle machine capable de faire tourner Daikatana ou Leisure suit Larry 7 love For Sail.

----------


## Valkyr

Ouais en général, les MMO gratuits, leur problème c'est pas la gourmandise.

----------


## chenoir

> Meheu, je ne vois toujours pas -_-


Disons que le Flashy des couleurs du jeu allié au flashy du mauvais gout de la dame, ca fait un peu saigner des yeux quand même.

----------


## schnak

> Ouais en général, les MMO gratuits, leur problème c'est pas la gourmandise.


Rigole pas, y'a des F2P qui se permettent de ramer sur mon pc... Optimisation à deux sous.  ::(:

----------


## Valkyr

:haha:

----------


## L'invité

> Disons que le Flashy des couleurs du jeu allié au flashy du mauvais gout de la dame, ca fait un peu saigner des yeux quand même.


Sans compter que c'est sur fallout 3.  :Emo:

----------


## Anton

> Meheu, je ne vois toujours pas -_-


En plus de la réponse plus haut... Fallout 3. *Fallout* 3. Fallout *3*.
Il y a un intrus dans les deux mots précédents, par rapport à tes screens :/

----------


## Tyler Durden

> screens de métal


Marie...
Jésus...
Joseph...

----------


## chenoir

> Sans compter que c'est sur fallout 3.


Ouais mais je voulais pas le mentionner, des fois que ca serait pris pour un troll.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ouais mais je voulais pas le mentionner, des fois que ca serait pris pour un troll.


AH ça !! Mais je vous merde moa !  :^_^:  Ok, Bethesda l'a massacré, mais j'ai envie d'y jouer avec les mods. Parce qu'avant y en avait pas.

----------


## silverragout

Un classique.


Toi aussi fait les missions inutiles pour gagner des posters de filles dans ta chambre.


Dommage que ca n'a pas été traduit par "mon", ca aurait été comique.




C'était pas censé être un fantasme japonais plutôt ?

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/aa9...d803897846.jpg
> C'était pas censé être un fantasme japonais plutôt ?


Tentacules !  :WTF: 
 ::XD::

----------


## chenoir

Salaud. J'ai envie de le réinstaller maintenant.

Jorétapo Silverragout, jorétapo.

----------


## Anton

Y a toutes les infos nécessaires page précédente pour ce faire  ::P: 

*inc install après montage de la Expedit*

----------


## silverragout

> Salaud. J'ai envie de le réinstaller maintenant.
> 
> Jorétapo Silverragout, jorétapo.


 :Cigare: 

Allez, une dédicace pour me faire pardonner.

----------


## Anton

Jme souviens pas du tout non plus de ça, y a des quêtes spéciales pour avoir ces posters ?
Enfin en même temps... Jcrois que je suis jamais revenu dans mon appart sauf pour le PC  ::P:

----------


## chenoir

Quand j'y pense je l'ai jamais fini ce jeu. J'était arrivé une fois assez loin (après la maison psychédélique), j'ai du réinstaller mon ordi et j'ai pas eu le courage de le refaire depuis. Pourtant ce jeu était sans doute un des jeux que j'ai le plus aimé de mon passif de joueur. Fun, bien foutu, buggué jusqu'à la moelle (gage de qualitay), et puis le passage dans l'hôtel hanté est un des plus grands moments de flippe qui soit.

----------


## silverragout

> Jme souviens pas du tout non plus de ça, y a des quêtes spéciales pour avoir ces posters ?
> Enfin en même temps... Jcrois que je suis jamais revenu dans mon appart sauf pour le PC




Spoiler Alert! 


Après avoir vu Gary pour la première fois a hollywood, il te file des e-mails pour les posters.

----------


## Anton

Merci  :;):

----------


## Zhukovsan

Dans le classique après le panneau stop, il y a aussi le dialogue avec la tele ^^

----------


## terciperix

C'est moi ou seulement une partie du jeu est traduite en français ? ::O:

----------


## Zhukovsan

Contrairement a silverragout et Euklif (entre autres) je joue en anglais, avec généralement le dernier patch anglais et compmod dernièrement. 

Ceci explique cela

----------


## Skouatteur

Je l'ai déjà dit, mais je le redis: Malkav FTW ! :D

----------


## Euklif

Haha!
Le topic des screenshot est devenu le topic de Bloodlines!
Classe  :B): 


Mais quand même, arrêter de me copite les gens! Nan mais...

----------


## Slayertom

*Petite balade de nuit dans la zone* 



*Quelques secondes avant que le hind ouvre le feu et fasse un jolie massacre dans nos rang*


*Test d'une grenade prototype enrichit a l'uranium sur mes potes du clear sky*

----------


## chenoir

Rah, mais je pars dans deux semaines, j'aurais jamais le temps de me refaire Stalker, Clear Skyes, bioshock et Vampires : bloodlines.

Stalker de nuit c'est un rêve de gamer. Enfin, un fantasme de gamer. Seul, la peur au ventre et l'arme au poing, entouré d'ombres fugitives, avec pour seule perspective la lueur diffuse d'une lampe torche dont les piles menacent de clamser à tout instant. De temps à autre le hurlement d'un loup, un éclair au loin, le frisson des buissons balayés par un léger vent. Seul, tout seul. Jusqu'à ce que l'enfer se déchaine et que le noir soit déchiré par l'éclat des tirs d'armes automatiques, le silence léger balayé d'un revers par la pluie d'acier qui s'abat sur la sombre tranquilité de la zone, tandis que les entrailles volent sous les coups de griffes des sangsues et des snorks. Rah, j'adore ce jeu.

----------


## Anton

_"Poster moins pour jouer plus."_
*N. S.*

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

On dit souvent que le character design de Sacred 2 est louche, voir à côté de la plaque, n'empêche que je le trouve très bien ma petite Seraphim :

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Rah, mais je pars dans deux semaines, j'aurais jamais le temps de me refaire Stalker, Clear Skyes, bioshock et Vampires : bloodlines.
> 
> Stalker de nuit c'est un rêve de gamer. Enfin, un fantasme de gamer. Seul, la peur au ventre et l'arme au poing, entouré d'ombres fugitives, avec pour seule perspective la lueur diffuse d'une lampe torche dont les piles menacent de clamser à tout instant. De temps à autre le hurlement d'un loup, un éclair au loin, le frisson des buissons balayés par un léger vent. Seul, tout seul. Jusqu'à ce que l'enfer se déchaine et que le noir soit déchiré par l'éclat des tirs d'armes automatiques, le silence léger balayé d'un revers par la pluie d'acier qui s'abat sur la sombre tranquilité de la zone, tandis que les entrailles volent sous les coups de griffes des sangsues et des snorks. Rah, j'adore ce jeu.




Cay de la poésie  :Emo:   ::cry::

----------


## Slayertom

Jolie monologue Chenoir qui décrit assez bien une partie de stalker (et je préfère aussi la nuit avec son ambiance si oppressante ou le flash des éclaires nous font découvrir a l'horizon des silhouettes mystérieuse, pendant qu'un bruit étrange dans notre dos nous fait frémir et qu'on se retourne le doigt sur la gachette pile au moment ou le monstre nous saute a la gueule et qu'on crève connement a cause d'une putain de sangsue !).

Une petite image de jour pour détendre l'atmosphère, ca fait du bien aussi (vivement Call of Pripyat)

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Hey Slayer tes screens Clear Sky, c'est avec un mod?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Moi je dis Dx 10 !!

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Il me saoule le jeu. Chez moi, il ne tourne pas sous 7. Tages tousssa...

----------


## Slayertom

Le mod SMRTER en DX10.1 avec win 7 64 bits RC.

Tu a quel problème avec clear sky sous win 7 ? Erreur fatal ? Tu utilise quel version du jeux (pour ma part le dernier patch 10 qui marche bien avec le mod SMRTER).

----------


## KiwiX

> Il me saoule le jeu. Chez moi, il ne tourne pas sous 7. Tages tousssa...


Explique. Me concernant, aucun souci sur Seven x64, le jeu patché en 1.5.10 sans mods avec les effets kikoolol Dx10 (qui semble mieux tourné qu'avec les effets Dx9  ::mellow:: ). 

Il m'a bien demandé si je voulais installer TAGE, ce que j'ai fais et no soucy. Le seul blem sur Seven maintenant que les soucis de compatibilité avec Fallout 2 sont résolus, reste la déconnexion intempestive de Xfire ingame  ::o:

----------


## Aghora

> On dit souvent que le character design de Sacred 2 est louche, voir à côté de la plaque, n'empêche que je le trouve très bien ma petite Seraphim :


La mienne ressemblait à la tienne il y a encore quelques temps. Faut dire que soit on choisit les pièces esthétiquement, soit on les choisit pour leur caracs. Alors évidemment il y a des mélanges un peu...exotiques.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> La mienne ressemblait à la tienne il y a encore quelques temps. Faut dire que soit on choisit les pièces esthétiquement, soit on les choisit pour leur caracs. Alors évidemment il y a des mélanges un peu...exotiques.


Ouais là elle porte que du stuff orange. Par contre je peux plus trop jouer... Il plante ou rencontre pas mal de problèmes comme le perso qui se bloque ou carrément un écran bleu dû à mes drivers audio et ce depuis que je suis au chapitre 2. C'est le seul jeu qui me le fait.

Patché 2.12.

----------


## Logan

> Ouais là elle porte que du stuff orange. Par contre je peux plus trop jouer... Il plante ou rencontre pas mal de problèmes comme le perso qui se bloque ou carrément un écran bleu dû à mes drivers audio et ce depuis que je suis au chapitre 2. C'est le seul jeu qui me le fait.
> 
> Patché 2.12.


A vue de pif comme çà en passant par là, tente de baisser d'un cran l'accélération matérielle de la carte son dans dxdiag, çà résout beauuuucoup de problème de ce genre.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> A vue de pif comme çà en passant par là, tente de baisser d'un cran l'accélération matérielle de la carte son dans dxdiag, çà résout beauuuucoup de problème de ce genre.


Ah ? Pas bête, j'ai déjà eu des soucis avec des jeux au niveau de la carte son ( pas au point d'avoir un BSOD ) et en général ça allait beaucoup mieux après. Je vais tester de suite et je tiens au courant.

----------


## Slayertom

3 images tiré d'un mod pour un jeux dont je ne dirais pas le nom (mais voila 2 indices, le nom commence par cry et finit pas is, je sais que c'est pas facile)

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Le moteur de crypasis à certes de très beau atouts, mais à mes yeux le rendu est définitivement trop artificiel pour être crédible dans son but de photo-réalisme.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> http://www.crymod.com/uploads/mediap.../street_06.jpg
> 
> http://www.crymod.com/uploads/mediap...9/plaza_01.jpg
> 
> http://www.crymod.com/uploads/mediap...ronment_04.jpg
> 
> 3 images tiré d'un mod pour un jeux dont je ne dirais pas le nom (mais voila 2 indices, le nom commence par cry et finit pas is, je sais que c'est pas facile)


 :tired:   ::mellow::   ::o: 

C'est quoi le mod ? Cékoicékoicékoi ?!!

----------


## Rikimaru

Yop les gas vu que le topic de fallout 3 est fermer je voudrai savoir comment ce lance un DLC ?

Merci et désoler du H.S

----------


## Pluton

> Yop les gas vu que le topic de fallout 3 est fermer je voudrai savoir comment ce lance un DLC ?
> 
> Merci et désoler du H.S


Par la fenêtre, en un mouvement circulaire et avec un geste vif et précis du poignet. Par contre ne jette pas ton prochain bescherelle.
De rien.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

:PAN!

Non mais Fallout 3 c'est bien, je l'ai acheté donc ça doit pas être nul, par contre faudrait que je pense à l'installer.

Bon un peu de nostalgie :



PS : Contrairement aux apparences ce n'est pas un mod pour Crysis.

----------


## ziltoïd

> Yop les gas vu que le topic de fallout 3 est fermer je voudrai savoir comment ce lance un DLC ?
> 
> Merci et désoler du H.S


Y'a une faute à chaque mot, c'est horrible. [troll]Sans compter les fautes de goûts[/Troll].

----------


## Rikimaru

Bande de TDC j'ai trouvé et j'ai pas à m'excuser pour mon orthographe comparer à vos troll de puceau.
Edit go fichier data.

----------


## Pluton

Tain si j'avais encore de la place dans ma signature....  :Emo:

----------


## Rikimaru

> Tain si j'avais encore de la place dans ma signature....


Quoi ta un problème avec moi?

----------


## Pluton

Plaît-il ?

----------


## Rikimaru

Bon pluton, la modération n'est pas de votre rang, merci.
Edit à mettre dans ta signature.

----------


## Pluton

> Bon pluton, la modération n'est pas de votre rang, merci.


Mets une majuscule à mon nom, merci.
Sinon, j'ai aucun problème avec toi, je suis juste un gros con.  ::):

----------


## Rikimaru

Ok alors bonne soirée et bon jeux.

----------


## bixente

> Bande de TDC j'ai trouvé et j'ai pas à m'excuser pour mon orthographe comparer à vos troll de puceau.
> Edit go fichier data.


 ::rolleyes:: .

Mais dis moi, tu tends le bâton pour de faire battre.

----------


## ziltoïd

Fais gaffe, j'ai vu Boulon et Kahn passer sur le topic  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Darkath

Oh putin rikimaru, tu vas avoir des gros problème !! J'aimerais pas être a ta place

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7k8Q5...eature=related

----------


## Rikimaru

AH ben merde ^^ vous aimerez pas êtres à ma place, bref j'en profite pour dire que le dernier DLC de fallout 3 est bien et drôle.

----------


## bixente

> AH ben merde ^^ vous aimerez pas êtres à ma place, bref j'en profite pour dire que le dernier DLC de fallout 3 est bien et drôle.




Pitié Rikimaru, fais un effort, mes yeux et ceux des autres canards souffrent terriblement à chacun de tes posts.  :tired:

----------


## Rikimaru

> http://www.freemages.fr/blog/images/bescherelle.jpg
> 
> Pitié Rikimaru, fais un effort, mes yeux et ceux des autres canards souffrent terriblement à chacun de tes posts.


Kahn Lusth, O.boulon, la compagnie créole vous en dites quoi?

----------


## Strife

Encore un petit effort et tu vas gagner.

----------


## Rikimaru

> Encore un petit effort et tu vas gagner.


Et un de plus, suivant!

----------


## Logan

> Kahn Lusth, O.boulon, la compagnie créole vous en dites quoi?


On aurai pu tout te pardonner, même tes monstrueuses fautes et tes insultes sans second degré, mais oser citer la Compagnie Créole, je ne donne pas cher de ta peau, Boulon va devenir tout rouge.

N'hésite pas, tu peux me mettre sur ta liste.

----------


## Darkath

Ils finissent tous par pêter un cable un jour où l'autre  ::unsure::

----------


## Logan

> Ils finissent tous par pêter un cable un jour où l'autre


Mais grave. Le mec a près de 1 500 message à son actif, et on dirait un attaché de presse pas drôle  ::O:   Le monde est fou.

----------


## Darkath

> Mais grave. Le mec a près de 1 500 message à son actif, et on dirait un attaché de presse pas drôle   Le monde est fou.


Tu crois que ça va m'arriver a moi aussi ?  :Emo:

----------


## Logan

> Tu crois que ça va m'arriver a moi aussi ?


Si on continue à flooder sur ce magnifique topic des screenshots, çà se peux ouai  :;):

----------


## Sk-flown

C'est un spy, il a fini par craquer tout seul.

En fait mine de rien on est entouré de jeuxvidéocomien prêt a laissé leur véritable nature exploser au grand jour a tout moments, surtout en été d'ailleurs, ça doit être la saison de la copulation qui fait ça, ils sont tout chambouler les petits.

----------


## ziltoïd

Bixente a mis un screenshot d'un bescherelle quand même  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Aghora

Ou alors c'est son petit-frère qui squatte le compte.

----------


## Silver

On veut des images bandes de moules sans b*tes ! Si vous voulez floodez y'a de la place ailleurs.  ::(: 

De mon côté je quitte Freelancer...


Pour X3 Reunion.
Mais je ne peux pas montrer d'images vu que je n'arrive pas à lire leurs screenshots en .tga malgré mes 5 ou 6 visionneurs/logiciels de traitement, ils apparaissent invisibles.

----------


## ziltoïd

Non il écrit toujours comme çà et chaque fois qu'on fait la remarque, ça part en sucette.
Bon, j'arrête là.

----------


## Darkath

> Mais je ne peux pas montrer d'images vu que je n'arrive pas à lire leurs screenshots en .tga malgré mes 5 ou 6 visionneurs/logiciels de traitement, ils apparaissent invisibles.


http://www.gimp.org/

----------


## Rikimaru

> Non il écrit toujours comme çà et chaque fois qu'on fait la remarque, ça part en sucette.
> Bon, j'arrête là.


Non mais oh! C'est certain remarque qui exagère ::O:  mon orthographe aussi.

----------


## Silver

> http://www.gimp.org/


Merci mais ça ne fonctionne pas non plus, je suis passé par Fraps du coup.

X3 Reunion (Tutorial)
 

Et j'avais oublié de mettre Morrowind avec les quelques mods graphiques (dont MGE + Grass installés récemment).



 

Bon du coup je tourne à 10FPS en extérieur.  ::P:

----------


## Darkath

> Et j'avais oublié de mettre Morrowind avec les quelques mods graphiques (dont MGE + Grass installés récemment).


Reste plus qu'a changer les modèles des PNJ ...

Edit : si gimp ne lis pas tes fichier TGA, alors rien ne pourra les lire, soit ils sont corrompus, soit ils sont pas TGA  ::o:

----------


## Slayertom

> Le moteur de crypasis à certes de très beau atouts, mais à mes yeux le rendu est définitivement trop artificiel pour être crédible dans son but de photo-réalisme.


 ::O: 

Crysis reste un jeux et même si parfois le graphisme peut ressembler a la réalité, ca reste avant tout un jeux vidéo dans un monde virtuel et donc forcement artificiel. On s'en fout qu'il soit photorealiste tant que le jeux/mod est sympa et que l'ambiance vaut le coup non ? Et dans ces screenshot je trouve justement qu'il y a une putain d'ambiance comme je les aimes (stalker ...).

Voila un screenshot pour toi histoire de se rappeler d'ou on vient.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

"Bon alors est-ce que tout le monde est prêt pour la super instance qui s'avance devant nous ? Tout le monde à fait son stock de potion et a amélioré son matos ? OK ! Alors on y va et on se tient la main deux par deux" 




Notre chef de file avait l'air de tenir la route, un peu tête brulé mais il compensait par une résistance à toute épreuve. Son discours avait galvanisé notre soif d'aventure. Au début ca allait on avançait sans trop de problème à travers ce donjon poisseux en écartant des crabes mutant/volant/bavant comme des bouts de saucisson coincés entre les dents. Juste une balade.  :ouaiouai: 




Et puis tout à coups, les architecte nous ont démontrés tout le vice de leur talent en nous enfonçant profondément dans le derche des geyser de lave et des plateaux tournants rendant notre quête en tantinet plus compliqué. Genre la, Nymphette va tomber pour la 3ème fois. ::|: 




Ces salopards n'ont pas hésité à réduire le budget dans certaines salles et l'on se retrouve à balancer en équilibre précaire sur des passerelles à peines plus grosse que mon épée. Je transpire à grosse goutte en affrontant la gravité. Biatch.




Et la soudain, après avoir décortiqué une nouvelle quinzaines de ces bullots il est apparu, le crystal objet de notre quête. Malheureusement pour nous au moment même ou j'effleurai l'objet, le concierge se réveilla pour nous jeter dehors, faute d'arriver à une heure aussi tardive et d'avoir bouffé tout les fruits de mers. Qu'il aille se faire voir. J'aime pas les crustacés.




"Katana dans ta gueule" disais l'autre tapette d'elfe anorexique à mes côtés. "Il y à des jours ou il vaut mieux rester coucher" devait se dire le concierge en face qui prenait méchamment.




Une fois mort il nous délivra les clés de l'appart d'à côté. C'est cool de sa part on va pouvoir piller la veille qui nous nargue à travers le portail, elle perd rien pour attendre celle-là.

----------


## gripoil

Pour moi c'était plus soft, et moins bordélique  ::P: 

  

J'ai un peu fait le gogol mais ça allait.

----------


## Ekba

Je sais que beaucoup d'entre vous conchient Fallout 3, mais tout comme pour Oblivion je passes des heures sur ce jeu, pour une seule raison : l'exploration. J'adore me balader partout.

D'ailleurs j'ai enfin trouvé cet abruti d'alien qui s'est crashé :



Une autre image : piratage d'un terminal. Pour ceux qui le savent pas, en cherchant dans les différents symboles des <>, (), {} et [], ça retire des mots ( remplacés par des pointillés ). Sur ce coup-là, j'ai eu de la chance, à la fin il en restait plus qu'un^^. Difficile de se tromper :



( merci de ne pas me jeter des rochers pasque je joue à Fallout 3^^. De toute façon il commence à me gaver, j'vais continuer Stalker et The Witcher... )

Edit : j'en rajoute de Guild wars ( j'ai arrêté au bout de 4000 heures ça me gonflait un peu )

Alors là c'est un Nain qui est resté collé au mur tellement on lui a botté fort son ptit cul :



Et voilà un gif fait à partir de screens de mon perso principal qui danse...

----------


## silverragout

F.E.A.R. 2, résolument un grand jeu... HAHA non je déconne.


Owi, vivement la fameuse scène.

----------


## Anton

Bon jsuis désolé de squattay mais comme y a plein de canards qui font un trip revival Bloodlines, aille nide iou  :Emo:  

J'ai tout patché dans tous les sens le jeu avec les trucs indispensables notamment ici, je pense être paré, je lance avant de partir pour ma dernière journée de taff histoire d'être sûr que ça marche avec toutes les drogues et sparadraps que je lui ai balancé dans la gueule, l'écran devient noir, owiiii ça char... Ah bah non en fait.



> Engine Error
> Available memory less than 15MB!!! -794624


Alors là je golri' un peu, parce que j'ai 4go de RAM. 
J'avais vu un patch justement palliant ce problème - normalement - qui est celui-là ici :



> Bloodlines Memory Patch 
> Ce patch fixe un problème de V:TM - Bloodlines avec les systèmes utilisant plus
> De 2gb de ram.


Ben je veux bien mais soit ça n'a pas marché, soit ça n'a rien fait. 

Quelqu'un peut m'aider ? 
Merci les copaings  :Emo:  

Et après on s'étonne que le marché console explose  ::P:

----------


## eMKa

> Crysis reste un jeux et même si parfois le graphisme peut ressembler a la réalité, ca reste avant tout un jeux vidéo dans un monde virtuel et donc forcement artificiel. On s'en fout qu'il soit photorealiste tant que le jeux/mod est sympa et que l'ambiance vaut le coup non ? Et dans ces screenshot je trouve justement qu'il y a une putain d'ambiance comme je les aimes (stalker ...).
> 
> Voila un screenshot pour toi histoire de se rappeler d'ou on vient.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/db0...a8d681fa15.png


Wow ! Pong en Hachedéé  ::o:

----------


## Acteon

> Ouais là elle porte que du stuff orange. Par contre je peux plus trop jouer... Il plante ou rencontre pas mal de problèmes comme le perso qui se bloque ou carrément un écran bleu dû à mes drivers audio et ce depuis que je suis au chapitre 2. C'est le seul jeu qui me le fait.
> 
> Patché 2.12.


Je te conseil de mettre le 2.40 qui rajoutes pas mal de quetes, corriges des bugs etc...

----------


## KiwiX

> Je sais que beaucoup d'entre vous conchient Fallout 3, mais tout comme pour Oblivion je passes des heures sur ce jeu, pour une seule raison : l'exploration. J'adore me balader partout.


Je l'ai réinstallé pour me marrer à démembrer les ennemis et à terminer ma première session de jeu, il y a... Longtemps. Le perso que j'ai fais ressemble étrangement à un collègue que je ne connaissais pas à l'époque  ::mellow:: 

Au passage, vu que t'as l'air d'apprécier d'y jouer en ce moment, essaye de mettre la main sur des mods en particulier, je vais faire de même. Si t'as du lourd, genre qui réhausse la difficulté du jeu et donne un monde cohérent, je veux bien être informé  ::):

----------


## silverragout

> bla bla ouin ouin


Bizarre j'ai également 4 Go de ram et suis sous Vista et aucun problème de ce côté excepté le fait que je suis obligé de jouer en fenêtré sinon l'écran m'envoie chier pour une histoire de "résolution et fréquence recommandé : 1920x1080, 60 Hz blablablabla..."

Ca coute rien d'essayer mais tente d'ajouter un -window dans le raccourci.



> "C:\Vampire - The Masquerade - Bloodlines\vampire.exe" -window


Si ca change rien essaye -heapsize 1024000



> "C:\Vampire - The Masquerade - Bloodlines\vampire.exe" -heapsize 1024000


Tiens biloute au courant.

----------


## Pluton

Une petite phase de plate-formes qui va redonner des suées nocturnes à certains canards  ::P:  ::rolleyes:: 


Fuck you, I won't do what you tell me §§  ::o:

----------


## Anton

> Tiens biloute au courant.


J'ai vu sur le net dtaleur que ça semble pourtant un problème (parmi tant d'autres de Bloodlines  ::rolleyes:: ) assez récurrent.
Je check tout ça ce soir en rentrant et te dirai, merci  :;): 

Et je whine pas d'abord.

----------


## KiwiX

Appelez-moi le fossoyeur.

----------


## terciperix

Trouvé le premier travelo du jeu ::):

----------


## Ekba

> Je l'ai réinstallé pour me marrer à démembrer les ennemis et à terminer ma première session de jeu, il y a... Longtemps. Le perso que j'ai fais ressemble étrangement à un collègue que je ne connaissais pas à l'époque 
> 
> Au passage, vu que t'as l'air d'apprécier d'y jouer en ce moment, essaye de mettre la main sur des mods en particulier, je vais faire de même. Si t'as du lourd, genre qui réhausse la difficulté du jeu et donne un monde cohérent, je veux bien être informé


Un monde cohérent ? Heu c'est de fallout 3 qu'on parle, ça sera jamais cohérent^^.

J'ai pas trouvé de très bons mods sur FO3NEXUS, ce jeu possède une communauté bien restreinte par rapport à Oblivion. Les principaux mods que j'ai installé sont le Dimonized Body Type 3 ( pour avoir un zoli perso féminin ), un mod qui rajoute des coupes de cheveux ( nan pasque les originales sont soit en plastique, soit on se retrouve avec une tête de raider... Sont pas foutus de faire une texture de cheveux chez Beth ), des mods d'armure, de vêtements et de lunettes de soleil ultra-classes, un mod qui supprime ou réduit fortement l'effet de visée automatique sur les tirs à longue distance et qui augmentent les dégâts critiques à la tête ( indispensables aux snipers, pasque devoir tirer plusieurs balles dans la tête d'une cible pour qu'elle crève, cay dla merde ), un mod qui supprime tous les robots solitaires qui se balladent dans le wasteland  quand on atteint un certain niveau ( ils ont rien à foutre la ces robots à mon avis ). J'ai aussi un mod qui change les postures, notament la façon de tenir les armes.

Pitits screens de mon perso ( le robot Wadsworth de la maison de Megaton permet de changer de coupe et de couleur de cheveux quand on veut. Là j'ai choisi le rose, pour faire un peu punk^^ ):





Tiens y'a un truc marrant qui augmente bien la difficulté du jeu sans installer de mod : la commande console ToggleMenu ( tm ). Comme ça, hop, on voit plus la barre de vie des ennemis, ni la sienne, ni le viseur, ni l'indicateur de detection... C'est vachement marrant.

----------


## chenoir

Bon, j'en profite vu que, si j'arrive à retrouver mon dvd de vampire je vais le reinstaller, j'aimerais savoir qu'est ce qu'il faut installer pour en profiter au maximum (ca fait très longtemps que je l'ai pas réinstallé).

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Quelques screenshots supplémentaires:

En tenue de Gantz


Je ne vois rien là dedans !


C'est beaucoup mieux là


Look mon Big fucking Gun


Tout plein de champignon radioactif


I know Kung Fu

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> I know Kung Fu
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/780...1-372c77e20f75


Et l'autre derrière il se dit : "Mais qu'est qu'elle fout ?!"

----------


## Ekba

Baaaah tu te fais accompagner par Fawkes... Les compagnons ne font que rendre le jeu encore plus facile.

Dis t'as quand même pas installé les horribles armures Mantulis j'espère ? XD

Perso je trouve que tous ces mods "mangaisant" voire "hentaisant" Fallout et Oblivion, ça gâche tout.

Fin bon les coups et la douleur, ça se discute pas.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Baaaah tu te fais accompagner par Fawkes... Les compagnons ne font que rendre le jeu encore plus facile.
> 
> Dis t'as quand même pas installé les horribles armures Mantulis j'espère ? XD
> 
> Perso je trouve que tous ces mods "mangaisant" voire "hentaisant" Fallout et Oblivion, ça gâche tout.
> 
> Fin bon les coups et la douleur, ça se discute pas.


J'en ai pris quelques une pour voir. Mais je jouerais jamais avec, ça fait trop zarb. Je préfère une armure qui a la classe comme celle de BF2142.

----------


## Olipro

Il est temps de rétablir la virilité de ce topic avec des photos de mon perso

Fraîchement sorti de l'abris, physique encore civilisé


Mais après quelques semaines dehors ...

----------


## Anonyme871

C'est joli ces screens. Dommage que le jeu soit si chiant en fin de compte.

----------


## Plopman

@MetalDestroyer : tu ne devais pas nous expliquer comment mettre des mods ? (à moins que j'aie loupé un truc)

----------


## znokiss

> @MetalDestroyer : tu ne devais pas nous expliquer comment mettre des mods ? (à moins que j'aie loupé un truc)


C'est le topic des scrinechots, je crois.

----------


## Plopman

> C'est le topic des scrinechots, je crois.


Voui je sais, mais il en avait parlé ici.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Il est temps de rétablir la virilité de ce topic avec des photos de mon perso
> 
> Fraîchement sorti de l'abris, physique encore civilisé
> 
> Mais après quelques semaines dehors ...


À quand un jeu du genre gérant la pousse des cheveux et de la barbe ? Le dernier dans lequel j'ai vu ça doit être _Robinson's Requiem_, et il a plus de dix ans maintenant...

----------


## Olipro

Tant qu'on peut le faire nous même, pourquoi le faire faire automatiquement ?
(et c'est un informaticien qui dit ça  :^_^: )

----------


## Willyyy

Il y a quand même un détail que je ne m'explique pas:

La communauté Canard chie sur  Fallout 3 depuis bien avant sa sortie mais malgré tout, certain (beaucoup) d'entre vous vous l'on acheté, jouent encore dessus et font des screens, un topic consacré à ce même titre a fait plus de 15000 posts, il s'agit malgré tout d'un intérêt affirmé considérable pour cette prétendue bouse par vos propre dire, non??

----------


## Olipro

Si il fait 15000 posts, c'est parce qu'il existe quelques personnes comme moi qui défendons ce jeu (plus ou moins bien) parmis tous les anti-fallout 3. C'est un peu comme jeter un poulet dans un enclos de vélociraptors, ça fait des plumes partout.

----------


## tim987

Tiens je fais un peu dans HS, toujours à propos de Vampire Bloodlines (bande de salauds, vous me tentez alors que c'est pas le moment!).

La version steam est patchable avec les patchs non officiels ? Le jeu tourne sous windows 7 RC 32 bits ? (j'ai vaguement compris que oui).

Y'a pas moins cher en version téléchargeable ? Non parceque 20 euros, ça fait quand même un peu cher quoi pour un jeu de 2004.

----------


## Willyyy

Donc j'en conclue que ce titre dispose d'une identité qui lui est propre, une palette graphique et un style diffèrent et parfaitement identifiable qui en font malgré toutes les mauvaises langues un jeu digne d'intérêt. 

P.S: J'ai le jeu et comme un mouton je ne l'ai toujours pas installé pour me faire ma propre opinion, ce forum a quand même une certaine influence sur le bon gout général, je me sens comme un con d'avoir 50 euros depensés sous cellophane sur mon étagère pour rien...

N.B: Pour info, je cherche à me joindre à la guilde des canards sur Requiem, Bloodymare, excellent titre au passage, mais ca semble bien difficile de les contacter...

RE N.B: Merci pour les screens Olipro, mine de rien ca fait envie...

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Il y a quand même un détail que je ne m'explique pas:
> 
> La communauté Canard chie sur  Fallout 3 depuis bien avant sa sortie mais malgré tout, certain (beaucoup) d'entre vous vous l'on acheté, jouent encore dessus et font des screens, un topic consacré à ce même titre a fait plus de 15000 posts, il s'agit malgré tout d'un intérêt affirmé considérable pour cette prétendue bouse par vos propre dire, non??


NON  ::ninja::  Enfin moi j'aime juste pas alors qu'à la limite j'aime bien Oblivion, les autres parlent de crime de lèse majesté envers la license. Moi j'ai juste mal au fesse d'avoir acheté cette merde trop chère et protégée par des DRMs à la con.

----------


## Rikimaru

> Si il fait 15000 posts, c'est parce qu'il existe quelques personnes comme moi qui défendons ce jeu (plus ou moins bien) parmis tous les anti-fallout 3. C'est un peu comme jeter un poulet dans un enclos de vélociraptors, ça fait des plumes partout.


Et beaucoup de personnes comme moi découvrent leurs premiers fallout.

----------


## znokiss

Et d'autres, comme moi, n'en ont jamais démarré un seul.

----------


## fenrhir

Heu, 99% des blockbusters sont des grosses daubes en terme de réalisation, de scénarisation, de musique, de jeu d'acteur, et n'ont pour eux que quelques effets spéciaux sympa et un gros buzz alimenté par des commerciaux et des trailers retouchés.

Pourtant, ce sont des blockbusters, qui se regardent beaucoup au cinéma puis en DVD.
Pourtant, en terme cinématographique, c'est de la merde commerciale et consensuelle.

L'un n'empêche pas l'autre.

Pis bon, les gens qui jouent à Fallout 3 en parlent. Tous les gens qui n'y jouent pas ne vont pas créer un post pour le dire, heing.
Pis bon, sur les 15K posts, doit y en avoir un tiers pour dire que c'est de la daube, la moitié pour demander comment le débugger et le reste pour en discuter vraiment, sans compter le flood. 

Sur ce, ça serait bien aimable que les gens qui veulent parler de mods, d'installation buggée, de problèmes vidéo et de goûts et couleurs aillent dans les topics dédiés, siouplait (genre, des topics Vampire, Fallout 3 et autres, il y en a justement).

Histoire qu'on puisse profiter de ces si jolis screenshots. Là, ça fait comme un bon film entrecoupé de pubs sauce américaine (comprendre, limite plus de pubs que de contenu souhaité).

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> @MetalDestroyer : tu ne devais pas nous expliquer comment mettre des mods ? (à moins que j'aie loupé un truc)



Oui, oui, ça arrivera. J'ai besoin de temps pour tester d'autres mods.

----------


## Euklif

> Pis bon, les gens qui jouent à Fallout 3 en parlent. Tous les gens qui n'y jouent pas ne vont pas créer un post pour le dire, heing.


C'est vrai ça... Ben moi, j'y joue pas. Hop.




> Bon jsuis désolé de squattay mais comme y a plein de canards qui font un trip revival Bloodlines, aille nide iou  
> 
> Alors là je golri' un peu, parce que j'ai 4go de RAM. 
> J'avais vu un patch justement palliant ce problème - normalement - qui est celui-là ici


1) Pour moi, c'est une découverte plus qu'un revival. Fin, une 3e découverte vu que je le recommence pour la 3e fois depuis que je l'ai commencé (soit il y a 3 semaines)  ::P: 
2) Je suis sous xp certes -donc sur mes 4g, seuls 3 sont vraiment pris en compte- mais ce patch, je ne l'ai tout simplement pas installé et tout marche nikel. Peut être que sans... Va savoir...

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Putain j'adore ce jeu, je l'ai acheté 5€ si je me souviens bien (1 an après la sortie pour vous dire le bide qu'il a fait), un jeu génial tout simplement jetez vous dessus! C'est un ordre pas un conseil.

----------


## chenoir

Je l'avais acheté 7 euros. Mais la j'attend les conseils de silverragout par mp pour pouvoir en profiter un maximum.

----------


## M0mo

Yep si il y'a un mod graphique faites tourner svp.

----------


## Super_maçon

Un peu de sport, ça ne fera pas de mal.

Un grand moment, je ne me lasse pas de cette image :






C'est t'y pas beau ça ?



Blood bowl, what else ?

----------


## Euklif

> Je l'avais acheté 7 euros. Mais la j'attend les conseils de silverragout par mp pour pouvoir en profiter un maximum.


Je ne sais pas s'il est connecté mais peut être puis-je aider? Je suis sous xp, au cas ou ^^




> Yep si il y'a un mod graphique faites tourner svp.


Pas a ma connaissance. Cela dit, un jeu, c'est pas que des graphs  ::'(:

----------


## silverragout

> Je ne sais pas s'il est connecté mais peut être puis-je aider? Je suis sous xp, au cas ou ^^


Spécial Euklif, tu veux savoir si je suis là ?  ::):  boo






> Pas a ma connaissance. Cela dit, un jeu, c'est pas que des graphs


Connait pas de mod graphique non plus mais pas besoin, c'est du Source Engyneuh, ca daychire le Source §§

----------


## Anton

Je réponds là aux 3/4 que j'ai en MP pour Bloodlines : j'ai fini par réussir à le lancer ! 
Ouais, suffit de le passer en compatibilité XP SP3  ::P: 

Par contre je pige pas, les voix sont pas sensées être en VF ? Parce que le jeu est FR mais pas les voix, or dans mon souvenir...  ::O:  du coup j'ai du ST, mais pas tout le temps, c'est lourdingue (pendant les cinématiques oui, pendant les dialogues non  ::P: ).

Et sinon c'est normal que tout à fond ça soit moins joli que certains screens plus haut ? Et laule le screen en... TGA à 3,5mo le shot  ::O:  (hop, admirez l'habile pirouette pour revenir dans le sujet) :




Je sais pas, mais entre les screens d'Euklif et le mien c'est le jour et la nuit quoi... Et j'ai tout à fond je comprends pas  :tired:  Je suis à des années-lumière de ce rendu.

----------


## silverragout

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/556...0193c7cdc6.jpg
> 
> 
> Je sais pas, mais entre les screens d'Euklif et le mien c'est le jour et la nuit quoi... Et j'ai tout à fond je comprends pas  Je suis à des années-lumière de ce rendu.


v

Tu as accès à la console ? Tu as quoi comme valeur pour "mat_picmip" ?

----------


## Anton

En MP pour pas polluer  :;):

----------


## KiwiX

Les trolls étant, comme le soleil, de sortie :







Les mutants, c'est rien d'autre que des lopettes :



Dans vos gueules les trolls, mécréants  :Cigare:

----------


## chenoir

J'avoue que moi aussi l'aspect laisse un peu à désirer. D'ailleurs, je sais pas pourquoi mais dans les consoles de discussion les phrases n'apparaissent qu'à moitié. J'ai qu'une ligne de texte qui apparait et pas plus.

----------


## NitroG42

> Les trolls étant, comme le soleil, de sortie :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/3be7...bb40fb4722.png
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/1006...47ddfbc5d2.png
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/eb09...7fa89a5c7b.png
> 
> Les mutants, c'est rien d'autre que des lopettes :
> ...


J'ai presque envie de tester.

----------


## Euklif

> Par contre je pige pas, les voix sont pas sensées être en VF ? Parce que le jeu est FR mais pas les voix, or dans mon souvenir...  du coup j'ai du ST, mais pas tout le temps, c'est lourdingue (pendant les cinématiques oui, pendant les dialogues non ).


Pareil. Donc je supose que c'est normal (pas essayé en vanilla par contre).




> J'avoue que moi aussi l'aspect laisse un peu à désirer. D'ailleurs, je sais pas pourquoi mais dans les consoles de discussion les phrases n'apparaissent qu'à moitié. J'ai qu'une ligne de texte qui apparait et pas plus.


Non. J'pensais ça au début aussi mais en fait, il manque juste un mot à chaque phrase. Un fois qu'on l'a compris, ça se comble assez facilement.
Par contre, pour le rendu, vu le peu d'option disponible, j'vois pas d'ou pourrait venir le problème...

----------


## Darkath

Order of war, c'est joli, mais j'aime pas.

----------


## Anton

> Par contre, pour le rendu, vu le peu d'option disponible, j'vois pas d'ou pourrait venir le problème...


Ptain j'ai une Gainward Golden Sample 4850 1go, ça devrait tourner, surtout que j'ai les options au taquet  ::(: 
En plus je vois pas les vidéos de lancement du jeu, je les entends seulement.

Je sens que je vais tout désinstaller et le tester brut sans mod ni patch ni rien, puis step by step, su-per  ::|:

----------


## KiwiX

> J'ai presque envie de tester.


_"M'voyez, la violence, c'est mal"._





Allez, craque  ::ninja::  Le seul défaut si on met de côté la répétitivité et l'univers un peu plat (sans compter les découpages de crâne à la volée), c'est la communauté faiblarde. Du coup, peu de mods.

----------


## Anton

Faut les comprendre, ces gens en ont marre de passer 1 an minimum à terminer le dev des jeux Bethesda.

----------


## KiwiX

> Faut les comprendre, ces gens en ont marre de passer 1 an minimum à terminer le dev des jeux Bethesda.


Faudrait lâcher Morrowind, un peu.  ::):

----------


## Ekba

1 an ? Ils sont encore sur Morrowind...

----------


## gripoil

Hmmmm faire du sekss avec des cadaaaavres!

----------


## Pluton

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/880...e-bfb5a33bbce5
> Hmmmm faire du sekss avec des cadaaaavres!


'tain Gripoil t'es vraiment un fou dans ta tête  ::o:

----------


## gripoil

> 'tain Gripoil t'es vraiment un fou dans ta tête


Et en plus j'deviens un no-life. Plus rien ne va dans ce monde.

Allez si j'me chauffe pour reprendre X3 j'posterais un peu des beaux screens... Mais là j'vais avoir 2/3 jours avec ni l'un ni l'autre je pense.

----------


## Plopman

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/eb09...7fa89a5c7b.png


Vraiment trop bien cette mission  :;):

----------


## silverragout

_F.E.A.R. 2

_Je n'aime pas ca du tout.


Mais alors pas du tout.


Oh il y a eu une fête.


J'ai mon cul qui me gratte.



Ça c'est de l'histoire.

----------


## RUPPY

> _F.E.A.R. 2
> 
> _
> J'ai mon cul qui me gratte.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e21...f-27982a414012


 ::P:

----------


## Treebeard

> Un peu de sport, ça ne fera pas de mal.
> Un grand moment, je ne me lasse pas de cette image :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/21e...cd921e9299.jpg


Ah ah la lose.

----------


## terciperix

> _F.E.A.R. 2
> 
> _
> Ça c'est de l'histoire.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/45b...e0da42d89a.jpg


Et quelle histoire ! ::O:

----------


## Ezechiel

Pour tous ceux qui échangent autour de Vampire: la Mascarade, je vous invite vivement à aller poster dans le topic du jeu . Pas tant parce que vous polluriez ici que parce que ce jeu est mortel et que toutes les infos dessus et pour améliorer l'expérience de jeu doivent être mutualisées. Un problème que l'un de vous rencontre peu apporter à 15 personnes! J'aime ce jeu. D'ailleurs je crois que je vais le réinstaller. Et jouer une malkavienne  ::wub::

----------


## silverragout

Haha Ezechiel, plus personne n'a osé posté après toi on dirait.  ::P: 


Moi les méchas, je leur fait bouffer mon pied.


Élève de l'année.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Haha Ezechiel, plus personne n'a osé posté après toi on dirait.


Mais grave  ::O:  alors que c'était un message de déclaration d'amour à Vampire Bloodlines  ::|: 

Tout ça parce que j'ai une réput de monstre qui martyrise Flipmode...

----------


## Nibher

Nan c'est parce que tu t'es gouré, t'as parlé de Vampires : The Masquerade  :tired:

----------


## Boolay

Ben Redemption et Bloodlines. Il a pas faux.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Nouvelle coiffure, nouvelle tenue


Mais pourquoi tu fais la grimace ?


C'est trop calme, je n'aime pas ça




WTF !!


C'est jolie un Fat Man qui explose


Nouvelle coiffure


Nouvelle arme

----------


## Ezechiel

MetalDestroyer, le mec qui trouvera toujours un moyen de jouer une fille en string. T'as la même pour PES2009?

----------


## Ekba

Je les ai aussi ces fringues, mais je préfère la version moins dénudée, la persona :



PS : qui a dit que les personnages sont horribles et que la vue 3ème personne sert à rien ?^^

----------


## BlueTemplar

Y as pas de mod pour jouer avec une grosse rombière ?  ::P:

----------


## Ekba

Heu je pense pas que ça soit aussi attirant...

Y'a un mod pour jouer Chuck Norris, mais bon c'est pas vraiment pareil^^.

----------


## saddysally

Daggerfall  Eké?? Mon argonienne a des boots?!




Titan Quest : Immortal Throne + Lilith Masteries edition mod

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Impressive :

http://tof.canardpc.com/show/98aaf01...4ce941cc5.html

----------


## Nelfe

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/194...0-793945373df5


Fait gaffe, y'a les Power Rangers qui s'entraînent en bas.

----------


## Darkath

> Impressive :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/show/98aaf01...4ce941cc5.html


Question : mieux vaut Sacred 2 ou Titan quest ?

----------


## saddysally

> Fait gaffe, y'a les Power Rangers qui s'entraînent en bas.


Et de près c'est encore pire! De vrais troufions de combat en fait^^


Sinon je n'ai pas testé Sacred 2 malheureusement... Peut-être est-il moins linéaire que TQ?

----------


## Ekba

Sacred 2 je dirais, si t'as rien contre le fait d'intégrer des cyborgs tirant de l'energie bleue dans un monde plutôt médiéval fantastique...

----------


## Anonyme871

Sacred 2 c'est l'opposé de TQ pour la construction de niveau.
T'as une grande carte que tu peux explorer en grande partie dès le lvl 1. 
Un des revers c'est que tu te retrouve vite à courir un peu partout pour résoudre les quêtes.

----------


## Darkath

> Sacred 2 je dirais, si t'as rien contre le fait d'intégrer des cyborgs tirant de l'energie bleue dans un monde plutôt médiéval fantastique...


J'ai déjà été traumatisé en voyant les screen des 2 extensions de wow  ::|:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Question : mieux vaut Sacred 2 ou Titan quest ?


Si t'es bon en anglais, voilà pour Sacred 2. 30 petites minutes de présentation :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djXpMqGRV0M&fmt=18

J'ai mis le lien direct en HD. Bon les 10 premières minutes sont over méga chiantes alors j'te conseil de les passer.

----------


## Darkath

Haha le dell XPS tuning oui vaut mieux passer les 10premières minutes

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Haha le dell XPS tuning oui vaut mieux passer les 10premières minutes


Comme dis plus haut pour le côté _"cyborgs tirant de l'energie bleue dans un monde plutôt médiéval fantastique"_, voilà à quoi ressemble ma Seraphim level 13 :



C'est assez chelou comme univers Heroic Fantasy mais j'adore.

Un truc pas mal aussi, on peut modifier comme on veut le jeu à partir d'un petit fichier txt. Comme la vitesse du jeu, la qualité du loot de chaque mob pour n'importe quelle difficulté, les récompenses en or pour chaque quête plus élevées ( ou moins pour les maso ) etc...

Autre petit screen aller :



Voir des mobs se battrent en les écoutant sortir leur conneries comme les gobelins "Crever à 2 jours de mon anniversaire !" ou "Ma femme m'avait bien dit de rester à la maison !" et récolter les loots sans une goutte sueur versée.

----------


## Ekba

Moi j'ai bien aussi les trucs complétement idiots du genre la statue de Cicéron avec l'inscription : "Cicéron, c'est pas carré". C'est tellement nul que ça fait marrer.

Allez tiens tu me donnes envie de refaire une partie, j'vais essayer la magicienne.

----------


## Darkath

> Moi j'ai bien aussi les trucs complétement idiots du genre la statue de Cicéron avec l'inscription : "Cicéron, c'est pas carré". C'est tellement nul que ça fait marrer.


Ou comment me faire marrer comme un con devant mon écran  :^_^: 




> C'est assez chelou comme univers Heroic Fantasy mais j'adore.


Ouais c'est moins pire que wow déjà, et surtout moins pire que le perso de Metal destroyer dans fallout3  :tired:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Moi j'ai bien aussi les trucs complétement idiots du genre la statue de Cicéron avec l'inscription : "Cicéron, c'est pas carré". C'est tellement nul que ça fait marrer.
> 
> Allez tiens tu me donnes envie de refaire une partie, j'vais essayer la magicienne.


Ou une fois que le chargement est terminé ton perso qui crie "Hey c'est bon !", bon perso j'ai en anglais alors ça donne du "Hey player, I'm here !" ou quand on ramasse un super item, faut qu'il sorte un com à la con.

----------


## ziltoïd

Si tu laisses l'inquisiteur sans bouger, il sort un livre et te fait un petit récit. Franchement ce jeu est beaucoup plus drôle qu'on ne le pense au premier abord..
J'ai cru entendre une fois: "hého, vous êtes là?Le jeu a planté?"mais je suis plus sûr.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Si tu laisses l'inquisiteur sans bouger, il sort un livre et te fait un petit récit. Franchement ce jeu est beaucoup plus drôle qu'on ne le pense au premier abord..
> J'ai cru entendre une fois: "hého, vous êtes là?Le jeu a planté?"mais je suis plus sûr.


Pour la Seraphim, j'étais partie fumer une clope et dès que je suis revenu elle à commencer un script en plantant une de ses épées dans le sol...mais comme un con je l'ai bougé  ::(: .

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ouais c'est moins pire que wow déjà, et surtout moins pire que le perso de Metal destroyer dans fallout3


Genre c'est moins pire  ::ninja::  C'est pareil, la qualité visuel en moins. Bah ouais, Sacred 2 n'a pas la finesse d'un Fallout 3. Donc, bouillit de pixel. Alors que son perso, elle a une poitrine qui est bien mise en valeur (ou pas).  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Les screens de F3 =  :Gerbe: 

Vous êtes vraiment dérangé les mecs.

Vous me faites la même impression que les vielles qui habillent leurs horribles clébards avec des fringues ultra kitch. 
Ou les clodos qui font des petits bonhommes avec des cure-dents sur des étrons.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Pour la peine, je continue  ::P: 

Nouvelle tenue:


L'endroit idéal pour flipper sa maman


De jolie ruine


Tu veux voir MON GUN ??!!

----------


## Tyler Durden

Métal je vais faire une dépression nerveuse.

----------


## gripoil

> Les screens de F3 = 
> 
> Vous êtes vraiment dérangé les mecs.
> 
> Vous me faites la même impression que les vielles qui habillent leurs horribles clébards avec des fringues ultra kitch. 
> Ou les clodos qui font des petits bonhommes avec des cure-dents sur des étrons.


Ça va Metal il a le droit, faut juste que personne d'autre fasse de même, et la fin du monde n'arrivera pas.  ::):

----------


## Darkath

> Métal je vais faire une dépression nerveuse.


Retourne bosser toi !  :;): 

Sinon metal, toi le jeu qui te faut c'est dead or alive volleyball  :Gerbe:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Retourne bosser toi ! 
> 
> Sinon metal, toi le jeu qui te faut c'est dead or alive volleyball


Ouais mais ça suxxe, on peut pas tuer. Et y a pas de scénario. Alors cay nulle !

----------


## DarzgL

> Ouais mais ça suxxe, on peut pas tuer. Et y a pas de scénario. Alors cay nulle !


Ben DOA4 alors  ::):

----------


## Darkath

Ninja gaiden ? XD

----------


## chenoir

> Et y a pas de scénario. Alors cay nulle !


Ca t'empêche pourtant pas de jouer à Fallout 3 ca.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ninja gaiden ? XD


Je les ai, ouais (NG Sigma, NG 2, DOA 4). Mais la flemme de me mettre sur Console.

----------


## Pluton

Metal il est fort. Très fort.  :tired: 
Le coup des gantelets à dentelles dans Fallout, tu peux pas test.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ca t'empêche pourtant pas de jouer à Fallout 3 ca.


Même si le scénario est tout pourris, il a ces quelques atouts comme l'exploration. Bah ouais, Bethesda a fait du bon boulot pour les intérieurs. Dans le genre opressant, il le fait bien (surtout pour les différents Abris). Et puis, j'ai de quoi flinguer qq NPCs.

----------


## DarzgL

> Même si le scénario est tout pourris, il a ces quelques atouts comme l'exploration. Bah ouais, Bethesda a fait du bon boulot pour les intérieurs. Dans le genre opressant, il le fait bien (surtout pour les différents Abris). Et puis, j'ai de quoi flinguer qq NPCs.


Ca fait cher 50€ pour ça  :tired:

----------


## chenoir

Toi t'as pas du jouer à Vampire. Parce que niveau gonzesses en string et ambiance oppressante il laisse Fallout 3 loin derrière. Et si t'es capable de tenir aussi longtemps sur Fallout 3, je pense pas que t'arriverais à lacher Vampire. (En fait, je devrais plutôt dire : Si t'avais connu Vampire tu serais pas capable de jouer à Fallout 3)

Ma petite favorite namoi, VV

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ca fait cher 50€ pour ça



M'enfin. Je n'ai pas pris Fallout 3 juste pour l'exploration, hein :D J'étais surtout curieux de voir le résultat de Bethesda. J'ai adoré Fallout 1, pas testé le 2. Et j'avais une certaine impatience d'avoir un Fallout en vue FPS. Donc, les 50 €, sont largement compensé vu le nombre d'heure que j'ai du jouer.

Ce n'est pas comme si je jouais à Fallout 3 juste pour ces mods. J'aurais bien pu patienter au lieu de le prendre le jour J et le finir dans la foulée.

---------- Post ajouté à 00h27 ----------




> ambiance oppressante il laisse Fallout 3 loin derrière.


Ah mais je n'ai jamais dit que le côté Opressant de Fallout 3 surpassait n'importe quel autre jeu. Juste que Bethesda, volontairement ou pas, a fait un bon boulot. C'est tout. :d

----------


## Darkath

> Ah mais je n'ai jamais dit que le côté Opressant de Fallout 3 surpassait n'importe quel autre jeu. Juste que Bethesda, volontairement ou pas, a fait un bon boulot. C'est tout. :d


Apres avoir joué a deadspace, fallout 3 c'est disneyland  :;):

----------


## Ekba

Heu... à part les endroits sombres avec des goules qui braillent, je trouve pas vraiment Fallout "oppressant". Au pire quand je vois un Seigneur Super Mutant au détour d'un couloir je flip et je prie pour qu'il me remarque pas ( mon perso ne tient pas en face à face avec un seigneur^^ ).

Arrêtez de poster des screens de Vampire, j'y ai jamais joué et je le trouve nulle part en magasin. Je l'avais commandé sur internet mais j'l'ai jamais reçu ( et ces enf... M'ont remboursé avec un bon d'achat, bon vu le prix c'était pas trop grave, je crois que c'était sur priceminister ).

Metal c'est quoi le mod qui rend les paysages tout rouges ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Heu... à part les endroits sombres avec des goules qui braillent, je trouve pas vraiment Fallout "oppressant". Au pire quand je vois un Seigneur Super Mutant au détour d'un couloir je flip et je prie pour qu'il me remarque pas ( mon perso ne tient pas en face à face avec un seigneur^^ ).


L'abri 106 devrait te faire trembler (mais pas trop non plus). Mais en général, c'est souvent dans les abris que ca devient oppressant. 




> Metal c'est quoi le mod qui rend les paysages tout rouges ?


Infernal Sky. MAIS, tu auras un ciel rouge indéfiniement et un Depth of field bien puissant. Personnellement, le Depth of Field ne me dérange pas avec ce ciel rouge.

----------


## Ekba

Comment ça indéfiniment ? Tu veux dire qu'il n'y a plus de cycle jour-nuit ?

----------


## Darkath

Ah ça faisait un moment que je me demandait d'ou venait le sac a dos qu'on voit sur ta meuf, en fait c'est celui des européens dans BF2142  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Comment ça indéfiniment ? Tu veux dire qu'il n'y a plus de cycle jour-nuit ?


Le cycle jour-nuit existe toujours. Mais le ciel restera rouge. De nuit, bien qu'il fait rouge, bah, il fait super sombre. Ta visibilité est super mega faible. En ville, c'est un peu mieux si tu installes le mods Street Lights.

De jour, il fera rouge, mais le ciel sera plus claire et donc tu auras une visibilité maximale.

Un aperçu de nuit

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Genre c'est moins pire  C'est pareil, la qualité visuel en moins. Bah ouais, Sacred 2 n'a pas la finesse d'un Fallout 3. Donc, bouillit de pixel. Alors que son perso, elle a une poitrine qui est bien mise en valeur (ou pas).


Ah ouais ?



Voilà au moins un perso qui se protège convenablement ET qui a du style, elle part pas au combat comme une femme qui va faire un strip tease  ::P: .

Tant qu'à faire au passage :

----------


## Ekba

C'est une armure de Seraphim de Sacred 2 ça ? C'est horrible les gants camouflage verts, les bottes camouflage blanches, et tout le reste... Dans le premier sacred les Seraphim avaient la classe, mais là...

Bon j'ai essayé le mod Infernal Sky... C'est... Trop sombre. Même avec le lighter, en plein jour on voit rien, y'a 50% des textures complètement noires chez moi. Et pourquoi le LOD devient complètement flou ? C'est moche. Bon j'ai pas mis city lights. Pis il à pas l'air compatible avec l'ehanced weather. Tant pis.

----------


## M0mo

Le premier screen c'est halo?xD

----------


## Ekba

Nan, le Chief oserait pas mettre ce genre de cuissardes ? Jaretelles ? Truc avec un Néon pendu au côté ? On dirait un mix entre plusieurs jeux. Un peu comme l'armure de base des dryades qui ressemble étrangement à une armure de Rodeuse de Guild Wars.

J'ai l'impression qu'ils sont pas allé cherché leur inspiration très loin chez Ascaron. Ou c'est ptete fait exprès.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> C'est une armure de Seraphim de Sacred 2 ça ? C'est horrible les gants camouflage verts, les bottes camouflage blanches, et tout le reste... Dans le premier sacred les Seraphim avaient la classe, mais là...


C'est pas un set non plus et je suis que le level 18... Sur 200.

Après pour les set ça ressemble plus à ça sur un 200 et encore j'ai pris le même skin que mon perso level 18 ( me manque la ceinture du set ) :

----------


## Ekba

Oui ayant eu peur de ton screen je suis allé vérifier sur le net, les sets complets sont beaucoup mieux quand même hein^^. T'as pas honte de mélanger les pièces façon patchwork ? Me rappelle Too Human et ses armures multicolores ( heureusement on pouvait les teindre ).

On peut aussi teindre les armures dans sacred 2 ?

Faudra que je l'achète, la version "d'essai" que j'ai téléchargé ne prend pas les patchs, évidemment. Y'a un truc qui me fait marrer aussi c'est les messages verts fluo quand on lance le jeu, y'a toujours une ou deux conneries qui se glissent entre les lignes de notre config, du genre "la prochaine fois t'achèteras plus de potion de soin", ou un truc du genre^^.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Un peu plus....dénudée :



Et encore plus  :;):  :







> Oui ayant eu peur de ton screen je suis allé vérifier sur le net, les sets complets sont beaucoup mieux quand même hein^^. T'as pas honte de mélanger les pièces façon patchwork ? Me rappelle Too Human et ses armures multicolores ( heureusement on pouvait les teindre ).
> 
> On peut aussi teindre les armures dans sacred 2 ?
> 
> Faudra que je l'achète, la version "d'essai" que j'ai téléchargé ne prend pas les patchs, évidemment. Y'a un truc qui me fait marrer aussi c'est les messages verts fluo quand on lance le jeu, y'a toujours une ou deux conneries qui se glissent entre les lignes de notre config, du genre "la prochaine fois t'achèteras plus de potion de soin", ou un truc du genre^^.



Pour les mélanges des pièces j'essaie de faire au mieux avec ce que j'ai pour l'instant  :^_^: .
Si on peut teindre les armures j'en ai aucune idée, je ne crois pas sinon ça ferait longtemps que je l'aurais découvert.

Ah ouais les messages, y en a eu un tout à l'heure tellement énorme que j'ai pas résister :

----------


## silverragout

_ArmA 2   <3__
_
_

_
La suite ici (pub cachée)
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...51#post2368451

----------


## Valkyr

> Moi j'ai bien aussi les trucs complétement idiots du genre la statue de Cicéron avec l'inscription : "Cicéron, c'est pas carré". C'est tellement nul que ça fait marrer.


Roh mais non, normalement c'est "Cicéron, c'est Poincaré". Comme ça ça fait combo blague de latiniste + blague de matheux, on atteint le fond et on continue de creuser.




> Question : mieux vaut Sacred 2 ou Titan quest ?


Les deux sont plutôt différents :

- Sacred 2 : monde immense à explorer, classes et univers originaux, humour, quêtes à foison qui t'amènent à aller un peu partout (ça s'apparente à de la non-linéarité). J'y ai pas beaucoup joué parce que je l'ai trouvé un peu mou du genou (faut pas avoir peur de traverser la map ou de rester 2 minutes sur un seul groupe de mobs de base), comparé à

- Titan Quest : rythme effrené à la Diablo 2 (courir/taper/looter/courir/taper/looter/upper), pas de prise de tête (comprendre scénario dont on se fout, Diablo 2 staïle), montée en puissance jouissive, combats épiques. Monde mythologique fascinant, entre mythologies grecque, égyptienne, babylonienne... Quelques points noirs quand même, une optimisation à la ramasse et un équilibrage parfois aberrant (exemple, on loot plus souvent du légendaire sur des mobs de base que dans les immenses coffres après un boss run). Mais un tour sur le forum Titan Quest de CPC te donnera des liens pour des patchs et mods de la communauté qui feront ton bonheur.

Dans les deux cas, je le dis et redis : jouez aux H'n'S avec des potes, c'est bien meilleur  :;):

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Daggerfall  Eké?? Mon argonienne a des boots?!


Pourquoi elle n'en aurait pas ?




> Ah ouais ?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/581...b-c446abb7c9bd
> 
> Voilà au moins un perso qui se protège convenablement ET qui a du style, elle part pas au combat comme une femme qui va faire un strip tease .


Se balader en slip, tu appelles se protéger convenablement ? Et avoir du style  ::huh::

----------


## KiwiX

> (En fait, je devrais plutôt dire : Si t'avais connu Vampire tu serais pas capable de jouer à Fallout 3)


Euh, non. J'ai fais Vampire : The Masquerade et Vampire : Bloodlines et... Je joue à Fallout 3 de temps en temps.  :B):

----------


## fenrhir

> Se balader en slip, tu appelles se protéger convenablement ? Et avoir du style


Bon, du style, oui, du style de bon goût, c'est l'affaire de chacun.

Par contre, oui, laisser le bas ventre et les fémorales aussi découvertes, c'est juste un coup à crever, IRL.
_taunt_ Pis bon, les odeurs de fouf', ça doit attirer les streumons à 3 KM.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> _taunt_ Pis bon, les odeurs de fouf', ça doit attirer les streumons à 3 KM.


<bongoût>surtout si elle a ses règles.</bongoût>

----------


## Ekba

> Se balader en slip, tu appelles se protéger convenablement ? Et avoir du style


Ah oui mais attention, c'est un slip armure 50...  :^_^:

----------


## Hamtarotaro

On pourrai se limiter aux screenshots et arreter les proces d'intentions a l'encontre de tous les joueurs qui postent des screens de Fallout 3 ou d'une armure au look de master chief feminisé.

Ca vous plait pas? On avais compris, le topic convenant au déversement de bile c'est celui dudit jeu.

J'aime pas Fallout 3 mais je vais pas vomir sur Métaldestroyer ou autre a chaque fois qu'il postera un screen d'une nymphette dans le wasteland. Désolé pour le coup de gueule.

Requiem Bloodymare:

----------


## Sylvine

En fait il preparait le terrain pour pouvoir poster ses screenshots de pouf en tenue légère.

 ::ninja::

----------


## ziltoïd

Je pense qu'ils plaisantaient, pas la peine de s'exciter comme çà. Par contre, ça dévie un peu, il est vrai  ::P: .

----------


## Ash_Crow

> On pourrai se limiter aux screenshots et arreter les proces d'intentions a l'encontre de tous les joueurs qui postent des screens de Fallout 3 ou d'une armure au look de master chief feminisé.
> 
> Ca vous plait pas? On avais compris, le topic convenant au déversement de bile c'est celui dudit jeu.
> 
> J'aime pas Fallout 3 mais je vais pas vomir sur Métaldestroyer ou autre a chaque fois qu'il postera un screen d'une nymphette dans le wasteland. Désolé pour le coup de gueule.


La cavalerie qui arrive deux pages après la bataille  :^_^:

----------


## Hamtarotaro

Désolé alors j'ai pas senti le second degré, mea culpa.

Edit : @Ash Je voulais poster ce matin a 5h du mat mais je préférais attendre  un peu de sommeil pour moins d'agressivité.  ::P: oufendeur de moulins a vent:

----------


## Ecchymos

Un passage sur GOG... Adieu petite vie sociale  ::cry::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Batman Arkham Asylum

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Se balader en slip, tu appelles se protéger convenablement ? Et avoir du style


Si t'as les même goûts que Metal on peux plus rien pour toi  :;): .

----------


## NitroG42

> Batman Arkham Asylum
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0e1...7-3e5a104b7049
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d70...d-6864828c75d7
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/82c...9-32b28f157cd8


C'est le moteur du jeu ?
Putain c'est foutrement classe.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Si t'as les même goûts que Metal on peux plus rien pour toi .


Je crois que tu l'a vraiment mal compris ^^.

---------- Post ajouté à 13h59 ----------




> C'est le moteur du jeu ?
> Putain c'est foutrement classe.


Oui, mais bon, Unreal Engine 3 inside !!

----------


## Ekba

Gordon a une drôle de tête ( si c'est bien lui ).

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Je crois que tu l'a vraiment mal compris ^^.


Si j'ai bien compris  :;): .

Aller quelques screens :

SFIV :





Order of War demo :

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Si t'as les même goûts que Metal on peux plus rien pour toi .


N'inverse pas tout s'te plaît. C'est toi qui poste une nana en slip en disant qu'elle a du style et qu'elle est bien protégée  ::siffle::

----------


## Olipro

::P:

----------


## Euklif

T'es méchant...
C'est très bien pour les toffs de paysages et... C'est déjà ça ^^

----------


## Olipro

Non les paysages non plus c'est pas bien.
D'accord le champs de vision est grand, mais c'est pas ça que je critique. Et pourtant ça creve les yeux : les proportions sont déformées !  ::P: 

---------- Post ajouté à 16h01 ----------

ça c'est bien

ça c'est mieux, c'est ce qu'on voudrait voir

Mais voila ce qu'on voit sur la plupart de vos screenshots multiscreen
Parce que vos jeux ne gerent pas vos résolutions exotiques.

(le jeu de seconde guerre mondiale s'adapte tres bien visiblement, mais street fighter pas du tout
Pareil pour max payne et tout un tas de jeux montrés ici dans des formats au ratio approchant des entiers de plus en plus élevés)

----------


## edenwars

1 2 3 soleil



Comme quoi ils savent s'amuser à arkham

----------


## Euklif

> Réponse image Piboy.


J'avais bien compris  :;): 
Mais son jeu de guerre là, j'aime bien par exemple. Y a eu deux/trois autres tofs sympas dans le genre : faut juste que les batiments et les persos soient pas trop près ^^


Faut absolument que je trouve comment désactiver le hud de TOUS les jeux, c'est vraiment trop moche (et j'y gagnerai niveau immersion). Une idée quelqu'un (ligne qui reviendrais souvent dans un fichier config, ce genre de chose)?

----------


## pakk

Dans The Witcher tu as une touche pour le désactiver. Je sais plus laquelle, regarde dans la config ça doit y être.

----------


## chenoir

Ah la la, le chapitre 4 de Witcher. Sans doute le plus beau paysage que j'ai vu en jeux vidéos.

----------


## Anonyme871

:haha:  Dans ta gueule Lord Ryis, depuis le temps qu'il me cherche celui-là.

----------


## Olipro

> J'avais bien compris 
> Mais son jeu de guerre là, j'aime bien par exemple. Y a eu deux/trois autres tofs sympas dans le genre : faut juste que les batiments et les persos soient pas trop près ^^


Beh non, donc tu as pas encore compris :
Son jeu de guerre correspond à l'image numéro 2. Y a pas de près ou pas, il est BIEN proportionné, point.
Le street fighter correspond à l'image 3, lui. De pres ou de loin, peu importe, les proportions sont inexactes.
Voilou  :;):

----------


## silverragout

Un petit air de Jeannette.

----------


## silverragout



----------


## Reguen

Vu que je ne retrouve plus le CD, qu'il est vendu une misère sur Steam (avec la géniale VF, contrairement à GOG) et qu'en plein Dark Messiah j'avais envie de retrouver leur premier jeu, revoici *Arx Fatalis*  ::): 



J'aime cette ambiance. La faune, moins.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> N'inverse pas tout s'te plaît. C'est toi qui poste une nana en slip en disant qu'elle a du style et qu'elle est bien protégée


J'ai bien précisé qu'il me manquait la ceinture, si j'avais le set complet elle aurait une "armure de taille" style Samouraï.




> Non les paysages non plus c'est pas bien.
> D'accord le champs de vision est grand, mais c'est pas ça que je critique. Et pourtant ça creve les yeux : les proportions sont déformées ! 
> 
> (le jeu de seconde guerre mondiale s'adapte tres bien visiblement, mais street fighter pas du tout


Pour les proportions je le vois bien sur la screen mais en plein jeu l'image n'a pas du tout cet aspect "étirée". Dommage mais avec Fraps on peut pas faire mieux.

----------


## Olipro

Bah alors, silverragout, il est ou le nom du jeu ?  ::cry:: 
En plus là y avait un putain de potentiel


Mr.Pipboy : tu veux dire que c'est la screenshot qui est plus étirée que le jeu, ou que dans le jeu, "ça ne se ressent pas" ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Batman Arkham Asylum, si tu veux savoir :D La démo est dispo depuis aujourd'hui.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Mr.Pipboy : tu veux dire que c'est la screenshot qui est plus étirée que le jeu, ou que dans le jeu, "ça ne se ressent pas" ?


Durant le jeu ça se remarque pas. Surtout dans SF4 ou il y a une sacrée différence entre du 2560x1024 et du 2048x768 au niveau de l'image.

----------


## Olipro

Ouais donc là ça dépend vraiment des gens.
Parce quoi moi, n'importe quel film en 16/10 qui passe en 16/9 avec une proportion modifiée (reduction de la hauteur par rapport à la largeur) ou l'inverse, ça me donne envie de vomir.

ça se ressent surtout au moindre visage, mais aussi quand on voit des formes simples, comme un carré ou un rond, qui sont alors forcément des rectangles ou des ovales.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Des néons partout dedans le corps (ou plutot sur le corps) et une tente bien crade droit devant:


Un Super Mutant en train de morfler contre mon super sabre tranquilisant


Un autre qui va subir le même sort


Tir à bout portant


J'en connais un qui va passer à la casse.

----------


## Pix

Fallout 3 : Des nippones en jupette, des sabres tranquilisants et des néons.

Pile ce qui manquait au jeu pour pouvoir se vendre chez les fans de J-RPG. Heureux de voir que les modders sont assez lucides pour voir ce qui manquait réellement à ce bijou en devenir.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Raté, essaye encore :



Pouf dans ta gueule, nanana :



"Arrête ! Je t'en supplie !" :



Heu ouais ? I will kick your ass peut-être non ?



J'adore quand ils sont dans cet état :

----------


## chenoir

Je sens que je vais me prendre la démo de Batman en me réveillant tout à l'heure moi.

----------


## silverragout

BATTE-MAN tadadadam, BATTE-MAN
Episode 382 : L'Asile d'Olipro La Folle







(contente ? :ninja)

----------


## Jagerden

Ca claque bien les screenshots de batman..  ::o:   :;): 

Par contre j'adore les screens de MetalDestroyer.. Limite j'aurais envie de me prendre fallout pour ça.. (bon j'suis fan d'aion et cie aussi  ::rolleyes:: )

----------


## Olipro

Silverragout : :^_^:  :^_^: 
Je n'en attendais pas moins  ::wub:: 

Sinon j'ai l'impression au vu des screens de voir Splinter Cell Chaos Theorie avec des oreilles et une cape. Il est si bien que ça ?

----------


## Jean Pale

> Par contre j'adore les screens de MetalDestroyer.. Limite j'aurais envie de me prendre fallout pour ça.. (bon j'suis fan d'aion et cie aussi )


Fais gaffe, Olipro est parti commander les 4 fromages  ::o:

----------


## Olipro

Je vais te faire faire du tricycle sur le périph'

----------


## Erkin_

De nuit et habillé en gris.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Un raider désintégré c'est kewl !!


Je suis un Jedi !! Un JEDI !! JE TE DIS !!




Tiens mange ça dans ton ventre !


Oups, je suis désolay pour ta tête


Au tour de la grosse épée

----------


## Steack

Un sabre laser de jedi dans Fallout...  :Emo:

----------


## Plopman



----------


## chenoir

> Un sabre laser de jedi dans Fallout...


Ouais et puis une épée de Final Fantasy 7 qui fait clignoter les ennemis...

Remarque, quelles que soit les "améliorations" apportées, le jeu ne pourra pas être pire que le jeu d'origine.

----------


## Rikimaru

*PREPARE TO FIGHT*

----------


## Ekba

Chais, y'a deux façons de voir les choses, soit la le pourri encore plus avec des éléments qui ont rien à voir ( t'as mis de la musique de Sepultura ?^^ ), soit ça lui apporte du fun et donc le jeu devient moins chiant.

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Remarque, quelles que soit les "améliorations" apportées, le jeu ne pourra pas être pire que le jeu d'origine.



Heu si.

Ce que je vois depuis deux ou trois pages, c'est vraiment la pire merde du plus mauvais gout jamais créé.

QUe ce soit les armes ou les tenues, du grand, grand, grand nimporte quoi.


Dnas le jeu d'origine, les armes et équipements étaient AU MOINS en rapport avec fallout.

----------


## ElGato

> Heu si.
> 
> Ce que je vois depuis deux ou trois pages, c'est vraiment la pire merde du plus mauvais gout jamais créé.
> 
> QUe ce soit les armes ou les tenues, du grand, grand, grand nimporte quoi.
> 
> 
> Dnas le jeu d'origine, les armes et équipements étaient AU MOINS en rapport avec fallout.


J'avoue, j'ai mis un bout de temps (plusieurs pages) à comprendre que c'étaient des screens de Fallout. Je pensais que ça venait d'un mauvais MMO coréen.

Le jeu d'origine n'est pas fidèle à Fallout, bon. Mais là ça ressemble à des mods d'amateur boutonneux puceaux.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

De toute façon, Fallout 3 est tellement mal foutu que, autant le massacré tout de suite :D

----------


## Drakkoone

Y'a rien d'étonnant la dedans, on retrouve quasiment le même équipement kikoolol fluo dans Oblivion :

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Oh pinaise, un Behemoth !!





Je suis dans une belle merdeuuuh...

----------


## Ekba

http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0c0...a-3f1994265c70

Ah, ça c'est le béhémoth du camp raider là, je me rappelle plus du nom. En m'approchant par les toits ( sniper powa ) je me demandait ce qui faisait tout ce bruit. Si j'avais su que c'était un béhémoth en cage j'me serait faufilé jusqu'à la porte, ouvert la grille et admiré le spectacle du béhémoth massacrant tous les raiders... Là j'ai regretté de pas avoir fait de sauvegarde avant d'attaquer le camp.

Je me demande ce que ça fait si on libère les prisonniers, puis le béhémoth...

Drakkoone : à mon avis c'est les mêmes gars qui ont fait ces mods dans Obli Et Fallout XD.

----------


## Darkath

C'est de pire en pire tes images Metal  ::cry::

----------


## Anton

Si on fait abstraction de F3... Perso j'adore :x
Surtout le ciel qui fout vraiment une ambiance du tonnerre.

----------


## RUPPY

Ego Draconis : Divinity 2

16 chaines avec la tnt...


J'aime bien ce genre de panorama


Des airs de Gothic j'vous dis....


J'ai pris ce screens et je me suis pris un coup de machette de la nuque....rien que pour vous 


Pas farouche le bestiau.... Va y avoir de gibier pour manger ce soir

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0c0...a-3f1994265c70
> 
> Ah, ça c'est le béhémoth du camp raider là, je me rappelle plus du nom. En m'approchant par les toits ( sniper powa ) je me demandait ce qui faisait tout ce bruit. Si j'avais su que c'était un béhémoth en cage j'me serait faufilé jusqu'à la porte, ouvert la grille et admiré le spectacle du béhémoth massacrant tous les raiders... Là j'ai regretté de pas avoir fait de sauvegarde avant d'attaquer le camp.
> 
> Je me demande ce que ça fait si on libère les prisonniers, puis le béhémoth...
> 
> Drakkoone : à mon avis c'est les mêmes gars qui ont fait ces mods dans Obli Et Fallout XD.


Parfaitement, c'est bien l'endroit auquel tu penses. Tout comme toi, je n'avais pas tilté la présence du Behemoth, jusqu'à que je vois un truc immense s'agiter dans une cage.

Dommage que j'ai remarqué sa présence une fois que j'ai nettoyé la zone. Mais l'idée de le libérer ne m'étais pas venue en tête. ^^

---------- Post ajouté à 19h49 ----------




> C'est de pire en pire tes images Metal


Ah, j'ai trouvé, en fait tu préfèrerais voir une nana dans une tenue très très provoquante, c'est ça ?

----------


## ikarad

> Ego Draconis : Divinity 2
> 
> 16 chaines avec la tnt...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/48f...9-7f6c5b6f1e12
> 
> J'aime bien ce genre de panorama
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/783...0-d2cc2dd66ed5
> 
> Des airs de Gothic j'vous dis....
> ...


ça sert à rien de poster des screenshots de jeux pas encore sortit.

Edit: j'ai rien dit, j'avais pas vu qu'il était sortit en allemagne.


*1) alors est-il beau ou non? Niveau texture est-ce de la HD ou alors se coltine-t-on encore des textures SD?

2) est-ce qu'il y a du clipping (herbe, décors) comme dans oblivion, gothic3, fuel ou est ce qu'il n'y en a pas?

3) comment ça tourne sur ta config et qu'elle est elle?

4) est un rpg très orienté action comme le premier divinity ou alors plus du type oblivion ou BG?*

5) il sort quand en france?

Bon je viens de voir une impressio fait par un joueur 



> 've been playing for some 5 hours which I'd consider a "first impressions" (ironic since many FPS these days only last that long  ) so here's a list of the good & bad aspects:
> 
> THE "FEELING" OF THE GAME
> When I first started the game, I felt that there was something wrong. *It took a little while to realise that this was due to a lot of animations feeling jerky: the water, smoke, etc. All felt like more than half its frames were missing.* Larian already said they would add a slider to increase the speed for these animation though so hopefully it will get fixed soon. It's a bad first impression since you immediately run into a large stream where it's very obvious.
> 
> The controls are very fluent and the engine is very smooth. Your character is very responsive and while the jumping is a bit odd (especially when you try to jump on top of certain items), it's still good enough for me.
> 
> *The shadows and LOD need some work though - shadows appear when you approach a tree which seems pretty jarring. The same goes with 3D models which get "dumbed down" (i.e. A low-poly version is used to decrease stress on your system) far too quickly. A statue, for example, went from looking good to very poor in just 50 feet.
> *
> ...


Graphiquement ça pas l'air top avec pas mal de clipping et des textures qui perdent leur qualité très vite en distance (effet oblivion) ni sur les animations. Tu confirmes ou pas?

----------


## Personatus

@MetalDestroyer : Sympa tes images de Final Fantasy XIII.  ::lol:: 

Ce ciel là pourrait être pas mal du tout pour un mod se passant juste quelques années après les bombes.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> 5) serai-il possible d'avoir des screenshot plus grand car là c'est du timbre poste?



Déjà, si tu cliquais d'abord sur ces screenshots ?! Hein.

----------


## ikarad

> Déjà, si tu cliquais d'abord sur ces screenshots ?! Hein.


J'ai cliqué mais sur le lien à partir de mon message et là ça n'affiche qu'en petit. C'est pour ça.

Et pas la peine de prendre les gens de haut avec le hein, un peu de respect ça fait pas de mal.

----------


## Erkin_

Le metro parisien, toujours le bordel et plein de racaille socialiste !

(jeu : Code of Honor 3)

----------


## Marty

> (jeu : Code of Honor 3)


Comme quoi, parfois le nom du jeu ne fait pas tout.
C'est quoi Code Of Honor 3 ?  ::huh::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> http://uppix.net/2/d/9/18df1400421e5...f79463dftt.jpg
> 
> Le metro parisien, toujours le bordel et plein de racaille socialiste !
> 
> (jeu : Code of Honor 3)




HAn ? Les jeux avec Claude Boulet ? Y'a un 3 ?!  ::o:

----------


## Erkin_

http://www.nofrag.com/2009/aou/06/32037/

Il est pas mal, c'est du pur FEAR (même moteur).

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Ça a l'air une peu plus abouti que les 2 premiers ...
Par contre, le scénar...  ::O:

----------


## Darkath

> Ah, j'ai trouvé, en fait tu préfèrerais voir une nana dans une tenue très très provoquante, c'est ça ?



A la rigueur oui, mais pas dans fallout 3, pas avec un sabre laser, et pas avec des pseudo mutant en plastique.

----------


## KiwiX

> http://uppix.net/2/d/9/18df1400421e5...f79463dftt.jpg
> 
> Le metro parisien, toujours le bordel et plein de racaille socialiste !
> 
> (jeu : Code of Honor 3)





> Le jeu sort à la fin du mois, on vous signalera le jour où sa démo sera disponible.


 ::rolleyes::  

Mais le pire, c'est qu'il a l'air pas mal  ::o:

----------


## Anonyme871

Bon allé on remballe les hentaï !
Putain ce jeu  :Emo: . On devrait foutre Peter "Fake" Molyneux devant en lui relisant tout ses com. De presse qui parle de foutu expérience de jeu. 
J'ai l'impression de jouer un Polanski. Sublime.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Aha ! Non, vraiment ce jeu est trop fort :

----------


## Darkath

Haha excellent  :^_^:

----------


## Nelfe

Excellent  ::XD:: 

Et surtout le Promizoulin  :^_^:

----------


## Anton

Y en aura plein d'autres, dont pas mal de références au JV, ouais  :;): 
M'enfin on sent que c'est directement inspiré de BG et PS, voire de Fable.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Les commentaires restent pas mal aussi, ça fait bizarre d'entendre des squelettes dirent des conneries pour une fois.

Ma petite Seraphim, depuis passer level 26 :



 :B): 

Dommage que dans ce jeu le PhysX soit à la fois si beau et si gourmand à la fois... Tellement que j'ai dû le désactiver. Les feuilles qui volent au grès du vent, des pouvoirs et des mouvements des personnages ça avait la classe et ça me manque déjà.

Et une autre avec le BFG re :B):  :



Petite exemple du PhysX :

----------


## chenoir

Tiens ca me rappelle le cimetière d'Arcanum. Je me rappelle plus exactement des épitaphes mais je me rappelle que c'était bien fendard.

----------


## Darkath

Assez bizarroides et peu naturels les effets physique je trouve, mais tout de meme impressionant  ::):

----------


## Zap@n

Merde Erkin_ ça à l'air pô mal. Je viens de mater des vidéos sur le net, du gros F.E.A.R., avec de jolies effets et des gauchistes à descendre à coup de FAMAS je NEED  ::):

----------


## Ekba

Haha faut vraiment que je m'achète Sacred. Les épitaphes de Fable c'est rien à côté de ça^^.

----------


## RUPPY

> Graphiquement ça pas l'air top avec pas mal de clipping et des textures qui perdent leur qualité très vite en distance (effet oblivion) ni sur les animations. Tu confirmes ou pas?


C'est pas ultra beau et il y a effectivement un méchant clipping mais qui ne me dérange pas plus que cela.. C'est un trés bon jeu dans la pure lignée des Gothic et c'est tout ce qui compte à mes yeux...aprés, pour plus d'infos, il y a un topic dédié

----------


## Silver

*X3 : Reunion*

Mon vaisseau de départ, bon au bout de 10 heures il est quand même amélioré mais je ne vais pas tarder à changer.


Un peu d'interface.


Et la suite en mode fond d'écran.






Quoi ? Déjà 4h du matin ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Pluton

:tired:  ::O:  ::o:  ::):

----------


## Logan

> Pluton en Homme-Sandwich


 ::P:   mais un peu  :Gerbe:  aussi quand même ^^

----------


## Anonyme871

> M'enfin on sent que c'est directement inspiré de BG et PS, voire de Fable.


Heu, Sacred est antérieur à Fable si je me souviens bien.

----------


## Logan

> Heu, Sacred est antérieur à Fable si je me souviens bien.


Oui, de 5 mois   ::ninja::   Va savoir qui a copié sur l'autre ( si copie il y a eu )

----------


## Anonyme871

> Oui, de 5 mois    Va savoir qui a copié sur l'autre ( si copie il y a eu )


Bof, les épitaphes marrantes et les blagues ingame c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus  neuf.

----------


## Lapinaute

Le dernier Batman faut vraiment etre fan et encore, pour ce que j'en ai vu c'est joli mais le gameplay a l'air un peu moisi.

----------


## Euklif

Scoop! Du jamais vu (c'est bien le didacticiel de The Witcher)!


Un p'tit roman photo de Giant Citizen Kabuto :


Et vu que j'arrive jamais a dépasser la deuxième mission de ce jeu, en grand frustré, j'ai relancer notre ami Kingpin :

Et regarder, sur une vieillerie, y avais déjà le "marquage" sur le corps qui fait toujours autant défaut...

----------


## Anton

C'est un signe !  ::O: 
Je pensais justement faire un topic G:CK pour voir si des canards étaient tentés par un revival en multi (que je n'ai jamais fait faute de joueurs) !  ::o:   ::lol::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> http://uppix.net/2/d/9/18df1400421e5...f79463dftt.jpg
> 
> Le metro parisien, toujours le bordel et plein de racaille socialiste !
> 
> (jeu : Code of Honor 3)


Suis allé voir la vidéo sur NoFrag, mais comment il a l'air génial ce jeu. Je vais surement l'acheter. :D

----------


## Jean Pale

Il est un peu court quoi. 2-3h...

----------


## Pluton

Eh Oh c' est pas moi en homme sandouiche !  :Emo:

----------


## gripoil

*
Partouzes, lapins sexy, fist fucking, bernard l'hermite géants, ours avec des gros batons, il y'a tout ça dans Requiem Bloodymare.*

----------


## Jean Pale

Mon PC n'a pas fonctionné pendant deux jours et vous avez continué sans moi  :Emo:

----------


## Darkath

Red Screen of Death : fallait pas installer windows 239 sur les PC bon sang !

----------


## Marty

J'avais déjà montré mon château mais il était pas fini. Ce matin, je l'ai fini en ajoutant principalement une petite forêt domaniale ainsi qu'un labyrinthe et une plage avec des cocotiers pour la reine en Bikini  ::wub::  !

----------


## chenoir

C'est anno 1701 c'est ca?

On peut faire pareil dans 1404?

----------


## Marty

> C'est anno 1701 c'est ca?
> 
> On peut faire pareil dans 1404?


Ah oui mince, c'est Anno 1701 et non apparemment, on peut pas faire pareil dans 1404 car il y a moins d'options pour faire des trucs jolies (dixit Olipro je crois). Peut-être qu'on peut faire de beau château quand même. Je ne peux pas savoir, je n'ai pas le 1404.

----------


## chenoir

Bof, ca manque de bassins, de fontaines et de théatres en plein air.

----------


## Marty

> Bof, ca manque de bassins, de fontaines et de théatres en plein air.


 :Emo:

----------


## chenoir

Nan c'est pas mal, mais je suis jamais allé assez loin dans anno 1701 pour voir les chateaux, alors je suis jaloux  ::siffle:: .

----------


## Nelfe

Non on ne peut pas faire de château dans Anno 1404  :;):

----------


## Zap@n

La prochaine fois tu dégages.
Trou de balle.

----------


## Shapa

M'en parle pas. Mais j'ai vu du rouge en bas et du gros rouge si je puis me permettre. 

Sinon il claque ton chateau Marty. T'as fallu combien de nuits pour faire un truc pareil? Ça me fait penser que Anno 1404 me regarde sur mon étagère et me somme d'abandonner la vie...

----------


## Logan

> M'en parle pas. Mais j'ai vu du rouge en bas et du gros rouge si je puis me permettre.


Oui, je l'ai vu. D'ailleurs, s'il pouvait virer ses screens aussi  ::|: 

[Edit] C'est fait  :B):

----------


## Darkath

> La prochaine fois tu dégages.
> Trou de balle.



Wat ?

----------


## Anonyme871

> Wat ?


Edit de Boulon. 
Si on pouvait revenir au sujet maintenant.  :;):

----------


## chenoir

This is un bug dans la matrice.

Disons que notre ami Zapan aposté des images d'un jeu piraté en se vantant du piratage, chose que Boulon a corrigé de main de maitre.

----------


## Marty

> Sinon il claque ton chateau Marty. T'as fallu combien de nuits pour faire un truc pareil? Ça me fait penser que Anno 1404 me regarde sur mon étagère et me somme d'abandonner la vie...


Merci.

Pour le temps, je sais pu, surtout que c'est l'un ou j'ai eu le plus de mal car je me suis rendu compte à mi travaux que j'avais décalé d'une case par rapports à mes plans... J'étais bon pour tout détruire et reprendre à zéro en plus du temps de renouvellement des matières premières. En parlant de celle-ci, même avec 400 de marbre, il m'a fallu faire une pause pendant le chantier. Le pire c'est quand j'ai fait charger la partie au lieu de sauvegarder la partie. Reprise à zéro encore une fois.
Donc je sais pas combien de temps j'ai passé dessus. Pour te donner une idée, le labyrinthe m'a pris une heure environ. C'est les détails qui prennent du temps.  ::P:

----------


## Zap@n

Quel fou j'ai été de croire pouvoir échapper à Boulon  ::O: 
Mea culpa, l'incident ne se reproduira plus (...se fait tout petit)

----------


## Skouatteur

Et sinon, c'était quoi le jeu?

----------


## Marty

> Et sinon, c'était quoi le jeu?


Code of honor 3 qui sort en septembre je crois.

----------


## Kamasa

> Un p'tit roman photo de Giant Citizen Kabuto :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/31f4...b1b0e6ae04.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview/94e0...35d2afd6c9.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview/8465...2afa26261d.jpg


Il manque un screenshot, en 2e position, celui où le gamin se rend compte que en fait ce ne sont pas des mannequins qui sont accrochés  :^_^:

----------


## Silver

> Un p'tit roman photo de Giant Citizen Kabuto :
> 
> Et vu que j'arrive jamais a dépasser la deuxième mission de ce jeu, en grand frustré, j'ai relancer notre ami Kingpin


Ah oui c'est vrai qu'elle est longue, dure (mmm) et qu'en plus on ne peut pas sauvegarder au milieu de la partie, donc obligés de recommencer à chaque fois qu'on meurt.

Je viens de ré-essayer de la passer parce qu'on m'avait déjà demandé une sauvegarde après cette mission, mais je n'ai pas encore réussi. Si je la passe je la mettrai dans le sujet sur Giants.  ::):

----------


## Thom'

Killing floor  ::):

----------


## Silver

Une heure après, mission 2 de Giants passée avec succès.  :Cigare: 
La sauvegarde est disponible ici mais attention parce que j'utilise le patch non-officiel 1.5.

Ça commence par une femme à retrouver.


La pauvre se faisait frapper par les méchants.


Alors on règle tout à la Pulp Fiction.


Et c'est comme ça qu'on nous remercie...


 ::P: 

Edit : à noter que la sauvegarde permet de charger n'importe quel niveau déjà passé dans le jeu, donc si on veut retenter une mission c'est possible.

----------


## Poudini

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/d67a...878e96e2a2.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/18a2...3887779073.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/054e...3d14201415.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/5853...1b3359140f.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/8ad4...fd6abd5c0f.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/a58a...8d78c2c9ec.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/97e8...63372e4802.jpg 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1a8...01a7e28763.jpg
> 
> *
> Partouzes, lapins sexy, fist fucking, bernard l'hermite géants, ours avec des gros batons, il y'a tout ça dans Requiem Bloodymare.*


Juste apres la petite gaterie de sylvine on était tous morts tombés du balcon  :^_^:

----------


## Euklif

> Il manque un screenshot, en 2e position, celui où le gamin se rend compte que en fait ce ne sont pas des mannequins qui sont accrochés


Quota de huit images, j'ai tranché ^^




> Une heure après, mission 2 de Giants passée avec succès.


Mais comment tu as fait? Oo
Quoi que je tente, je me suis toujours loupé. Dès que j'en attrape un, impossible d'en choper d'autre. Et j'arrive pas à les poser sur ce zolie ilôt central... C'est quoi que j'ai pas pigé?

----------


## Anton

Faut être rapide, de mémoire  ::):

----------


## Logan

> Faut être rapide, de mémoire


Je confirme. Et bien gérer le niveau de son Jetpack aussi ( de mémoire moi aussi ).

----------


## Silver

> Quoi que je tente, je me suis toujours loupé. Dès que j'en attrape un, impossible d'en choper d'autre. Et j'arrive pas à les poser sur ce zolie ilôt central... C'est quoi que j'ai pas pigé?


Il faut rester au milieu, dès qu'il y en a un qui tombe tu essayes de le chopper et tu l'emmènes dans le parc. Le plus dur est de ne pas se faire bouffer par les piranhas dans l'eau mais si tu laisses le jetpack activé tu flottes et généralement tu reçois peu ou pas de dégâts.

En fait je croyais que c'est la partie d'après où on doit infiltrer et détruire une base que tu n'avais pas réussi à faire, parce que moi c'est là où j'ai eu du mal.  ::P:

----------


## Euklif

> Il faut rester au milieu, dès qu'il y en a un qui tombe tu essayes de le chopper et tu l'emmènes dans le parc.


Le... Parc...
Hum...
Oui...
Le parc! Bien sur!



















Bon, alors, où il est ce parc...

----------


## Anton

Pas loin, juste à côté, faut que tu puisses revenir rapidement à l'arche.
Mais où aucune idée, pas joué depuis des années  ::P:

----------


## ziltoïd

En même temps, ils tombent sans arrêt, t'as pas besoin de te presser. En prenant bien son temps, ça passe.

----------


## Ekba

Pitit screen de Saya Giovanni, ma vampire fraichement arrivée dans son appart de Santa Monica :



Bon la tenue de base est horrible, mais celles d'après sont géniales. C'est drôle vu comme ça on dirait que tout est étiré, jme demande si cette dll en 1680x1050 fonctionne vraiment. Avec le Respatch les persos avaient l'air trop stick.

Tiens faut que je pense à me nourrir moi^^... Piou piou piou, viens ici clodo, clodo clodo...

----------


## Euklif

P'tain, c'était si simple!
J'chuis vert!


Spoiler Alert! 


C'te honte...



Bon, allez, une tof pour la réussite super trop hardcore de cette mission... Merci les gars ^^


Edit : Ekba, elle est toute ratatinée ta Saya.. S'pas beau.

----------


## Anton

> ...


_*regarde la qualité du screen*
*regarde les siens*
*hurle de rage et de frustration mentalement et retourne pour la 4e heure à tenter de faire tourner ce putain de jeu de merde*_


Sinon si y en a qui seraient chauds pour du multi à Kabuto, faites-vous connaître, histoire de voir et éventuellement tester  ::):

----------


## Reguen

> _*regarde la qualité du screen*
> *regarde les siens*
> *hurle de rage et de frustration mentalement et retourne pour la 4e heure à tenter de faire tourner ce putain de jeu de merde*_
> 
> 
> Sinon si y en a qui seraient chauds pour du multi à Kabuto, faites-vous connaître, histoire de voir et éventuellement tester


Je suis chaud pour ça  ::): 

Les batailles de jetpacks/lance roquetes sont plutot fun.

----------


## Ekba

Ouais elle est ratatinée c'est bien ce que je me disais... Va falloir régler ce problème.

Dites vos screens de Kabuto là, c'est de l'art abstrait ou quoi ? J'arrive même pas à savoir ce que montre l'image... :^_^:

----------


## Anton

> Je suis chaud pour ça 
> 
> Les batailles de jetpacks/lance roquetes sont plutot fun.


Alors go http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=38373  :;): 
Histoire de voir les partants et de préparer tout ça.
Apparemment y a des patchs non officiels aussi, mais perso jveux garder la VF, pour avoir testé la VO largement inférieure à celle-là  ::wub::  (mais tout de même très bonne).

----------


## Nelfe

Tous ces screens de Bloodline ça me donne envie de le réinstaller  :Bave:

----------


## Euklif

> _*regarde la qualité du screen*
> *regarde les siens*
> *hurle de rage et de frustration mentalement et retourne pour la 4e heure à tenter de faire tourner ce putain de jeu de merde*_


*En rajoute une couche*


  
  

Noter la finesse du détail sur ce magnifique screen hot...

Et nos screens sur Kabuto sont magnifique contrairement à ta grosse vache! 
*boude*

----------


## Anton

Mais va mourir  ::cry::

----------


## gripoil

*FEAR 2*


C'est beauuuuu...



 :haha: 



Ah ça, ça déboite ! Le sol fume carrément  ::o: 

Bon il manque quelque chose par rapport au premier. Un côté ... Brut... 
C'est comme si là tout était lissé, genre le même jeu, mais avec un son tout lisse, de la flippe qui colle moins... Bizarre.
Par contre y'a nettement plus de sang, et des scèenes plus violentes.

----------


## Darkath

Tin le mec est tellement intelligent que même son sang fait des équations  :WTF:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Je sais pas avec quoi ils se lavent à Arkham mais mon poing sent la merde :

----------


## Ekba

"Hé mais ça sent la merde ça ? Olalala qu'est-ce que j'ai bien pu faire hier soir moi ?"

- Christophe Lambert -

Bon allez quelques screens tout frais de Bloodlines :

Première rencontre avec Jeanette... Sacré paire de... Couettes ?



Pourquoi les PNJ sont mieux que les PJ ?



On a retrouvé miss Dana "sans-sourire" Scully... Les fans des 2 minutes du peuple comprendront :



ça aurait couté si cher de modéliser un groupe en train de jouer ?



A droite : Rose, à gauche : Poutrelle



Il est pas un peu grand ce fauteuil ?



Alors la j'ai rien compris, j'étais en train de tabasser un Black, quand j'ai entendu PAN ! Suivi d'un BOUM !



WTF ?

----------


## schnak

> Tous ces screens de Bloodline ça me donne envie de le réinstaller


Et moi de l'acheter.  :Emo:

----------


## Ekba

C'est le but^^.

Allez nouvelle fournée :

La première fois que je suis allé à l'hôpital, j'entendais quelqu'un geindre dans une pièce, je rentre et... Personne. Pourtant y'avait l'icône "parler" qui s'affichait, je l'active, et hop je commence à parler à un personnage invisible. J'me suis dit "okéééééééé c'est quoi encore ce bug ?". En fait c'était Heather, qui était devenue invisible, je sais pas pourquoi. J'ai quitté le jeu, et pour la rendre visible j'ai installé un reskin Heather, j'ai relancé et... ça marche ! Enfin à peu près... Voilà dans quel état je l'ai retrouvée :



Elle est sesky quand même, un peu palotte, mais bon :



Faire de l'infiltration dans cette tenue, nan mais franchement...



Vire ta grosse godasse de ma poitrine, connard !

----------


## silverragout



----------


## Anonyme871

Vraiment prenante cette expérience.  ::love:: 









Et la bande son  :Bave: .

----------


## gripoil

:haha: 


C'est beauuuuuu....
Voilà jeu fini, ultra simple, ça fait pas peur, j'suis un peu deg, heuresement qu'y'a des scenes uber classes !

----------


## chenoir

Borday, j'ai envie de le tester ce "jeu" maintenant.

----------


## Euklif

Ben, il a l'air sympa...
Mais perso, j'avais trouvé le premier bien pêchu mais tellement pas effrayant que j'ai maintenant de grande réserve sur ce second volet en fait :/

----------


## chenoir

Je parlais de The Path. F.E.A.R.2 j'attend qu'il baisse de prix.

----------


## gripoil

> Ben, il a l'air sympa...
> Mais perso, j'avais trouvé le premier bien pêchu mais tellement pas effrayant que j'ai maintenant de grande réserve sur ce second volet en fait :/


Bah, le premier m'a pas fait trop d'effet non plus, mais dans mes souvenirs ça le faisait mieux. Là on dirait qu'ils voulaient pas faire trop peur, en collant ton allié devant de temps en temps par exemple.



> Je parlais de The Path. F.E.A.R.2 j'attend qu'il baisse de prix.


Pour 15€ ça va, j'vais pas me pleindre.

Y' aune démo de The Path ? Parceque là j'ai trop bourriné avec FEAR, me faut un concept autre  :^_^:

----------


## Ezechiel

Ouaip, démo sur steam même.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Borday, j'ai envie de le tester ce "jeu" maintenant.


Pour 8e ça vaut carrément le coup. Mais faut vraiment pas aborder ça comme un jeu. Perso, je fais une soeur par soir, je me mets dans le noir, avec le casque sur le oreille et je rentre complètement dedans. C'est parfois bien sordide et je te cache pas qu'il me faut bien 5 minutes après avoir fini un partie pour atterrir mais ça vaut le coup. C'est comme un film ou un bouquin génial qui te remue les trips. 
Par contre, niveau rejouabilité c'est zéro, et la durée de vie est très faible, mais on peut pas vraiment juger ce "jeu" avec les critères habituels. 
Y'a une démo de dispo si tu veux tenter, mais étrangement j'avais pas accroché. Je crois que la démo est intéressante quand tu as fini le jeu en fait.  :^_^:

----------


## Euklif

> Je parlais de The Path. F.E.A.R.2 j'attend qu'il baisse de prix.


Quel idée de poster après des screens de Fear 2 aussi... J'vous jure  ::P:

----------


## gripoil

> Quel idée de poster après des screens de Fear 2 aussi... J'vous jure


C'est ma faute, j'ai posté trop vite  ::ninja::

----------


## Zap@n

Le problème de F.E.A.R. 2, c'est son aseptisation console, l'utilisation exagérée des apparitions d'Alma (ça ne fait même plus peur, 

Spoiler Alert! 


surtout qu'elle nous protège par moment...

), puis il est trop lumineux. Mais comme tu dis, heureusement que certaines scènes sont d'anthologies, et que la réalisation suit, et les gunfights. Mais ca vaut pas le 1  ::wub::

----------


## Dolcinni

Pour changer un peu de toutes ces screens en 3D, un peu de Ultima VII, un jeu, un vrai, comme on en fait plus.



Malgré le coup de vieux, ça reste une petite merveille avec un bon scénario et énormement d'humour.



En plus le monde est vivant. Les gens mènent leur petite vie, vont à l'église, mangent à la taverne, allument les lampadaires quand la nuit tombe, nos compagnons discutent entre eux, font des commentaires débiles, etc...

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

C'est...beau ? Enfin un peu...c'est aliasé quoi :



Oh mon dieu je suis encerclé que faire ? :



POUF !! Magie. :



Speua ! Là t'as rien compris gros !



Ca c'est fait :

----------


## Drakkoone

> Ultima VII...


 ::wub::  faut que j'y rejoue.

Petite question, aucun site d'abandonware ne le propose, alors je me demandais si Serpent Isle existe en français, parce que je l'ai fait quand je devais avoir 14 ans, et il me semble que c'était en français (je pense qu'a cette époque je parlais pas anglais).

----------


## Logan

> faut que j'y rejoue.
> 
> Petite question, aucun site d'abandonware ne le propose, alors je me demandais si Serpent Isle existe en français, parce que je l'ai fait quand je devais avoir 14 ans, et il me semble que c'était en français (je pense qu'a cette époque je parlais pas anglais).


Tu n'as pas du chercher bien loin  ::O:   ::rolleyes:: 

[Edit] Pardon, tu le cherches en Français, j'avais mal lu.

[Edit 02] Fallait pas aller bien loin ( 5ème astuce ). Le patch FR pour Serpent Isle. Il te faudra aussi la patch EXULT pour que çà fonctionne ( patch permettant de jouer dans une meilleure réso et avec des ziques adaptées à nos cartes sons ).

Et non Serpent Isle n'est jamais sorti officiellement en Français. Seule une traduction de fan a été réalisée.

----------


## Skouatteur

> C'est...beau ? Enfin un peu...c'est aliasé quoi :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/18b...2ca20b898c.jpg
> 
> Oh mon dieu je suis encerclé que faire ? :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a4b...a386e1ab95.jpg
> 
> POUF !! Magie. :
> ...


Quel as de l'infiltration et de la discretion!  ::P:

----------


## Drakkoone

> Tu n'as pas du chercher bien loin  
> 
> [Edit] Pardon, tu le cherches en Français, j'avais mal lu.
> 
> [Edit 02] Fallait pas aller bien loin ( 5ème astuce ). Le patch FR pour Serpent Isle. Il te faudra aussi la patch EXULT pour que çà fonctionne ( patch permettant de jouer dans une meilleure réso et avec des ziques adaptées à nos cartes sons ).


Merci pour le Patch. Sinon, moi je les fait tourner sous Dosbox et y'a aucun problème, mais je vais tester EXULT.

----------


## RUPPY

Cross-posting powaaaaa (c'est pour ceux qui ne zyeuteraient pas le topic dédié ^^) : DIvinity 2

J'aime vraiment beaucoup le style graphique...en mouvement, avec les reflets de l'eau, c'est encore plus beau


Mais oui mon petit (dit-il en lui caressant la tête..) tu es le plus beau


Hummm il se trame quoi au fond de cette vallée ?


D'accord....je vois le genre.... L'enseigne accueillante en dit long...


Ma bébète sous toutes les coutures

----------


## Skouatteur

> Cross-posting powaaaaa (c'est pour ceux qui ne zyeuteraient pas le topic dédié ^^)


Le topic dédié de quel jeu?  ::P:

----------


## Silver

S'il vous plaît n'oubliez pas les titres.  :Emo:

----------


## Kenji-32

Divinity II  ::):  enfin je crois .. à 99.99999999%

----------


## RUPPY

Scousy  ::P: ...c'est effectivement bien Divinity 2 : Ego draconis.... C'est edité  :;):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Scousy ...c'est effectivement bien Divinity 2 : Ego draconis.... C'est edité


 ::o:  Impressive ! Il est déjà sorti mais qu'en allemagne il me semble non ?

Comme quoi ce topic sert à quelque chose, tu m'a fait découvrir un jeu dont je soupçonnais même pas l'existence ( et pourtant j'ai bien joué au premier ). Je suis aller voir des vidéos de gameplay et ça en jette pas mal... Et sur le site la musique.

La musiiiiiiiiique  :Bave: . Que je ne peux m'empêcher de poster d'ailleurs :

----------


## Anton

Plein sur le topic dédié  ::P: 
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=32904

----------


## Ekba

Quelques screens tout frais de Vampire :

Y'a un nouveau sheraf en ville, ooooooh ouais !



Pas besoin du mod cul-nu, c'est déjà très sexy comme ça :



Et avec des yeux qui brillent dans le noir...



Quand l'ascenseur descend, la queue de cheval monte... Mais pourquoi ça fait pas pareil avec sa jupe, hein ?



Bug en série N°1 : le jeu a cru normal de mettre des écrans d'ordinateur dans les portes... Why not ?



Bug en série N°2 : pour appuyer sur un bouton, je dois regarder à 30 cm dudit bouton... Sinon ça appuie sur RDC :



Bug en série N°3 : impossible d'activer le digicode... La prochaine fois j'lui pisse dessus :



PS : tous ces bugs se règlent en sauvegardant et en chargeant la sauvegarde, heureusement c'est pas très dérangeant. Tout comme le bug qui m'empêche de regarder dans les frigo/coffre/etc... ( la porte s'ouvre d'un coup, le contenu apparaît puis disparaît ).

Le patch 1.2 a réglé le problème des bruits de pas. Avant, même quand je marchais j'entendais les bruit de pas de course. Bon le son des pas n'est toujours pas syncro avec l'animation, mais c'est déjà mieux^^.

Allez j'y retourne, j'vais voir si le patch règle le bug du clodo.

----------


## Anton

Tiens moi c'est des textures qui apparaissent/disparaissent :x genre à la limite du champ de vision (je vois à travers le sol et le plafond sauf si je les regarde directement, ou les panneaux ont tendance à disparaitre).

Et j'ai cette tenue aussi, je déteste -_- vivement autre chose sérieux.

----------


## chenoir

Ah tiens, perso dans mon appartement j'ai eu la chance d'avoir tout le mobilier remplacé par de magnifiques éviers en inox. Un évier en inox/canapé, un evier en inox/evier en inox, un evier en inox/ordinateur, j'avais même des éviers en inox/poissons d'aquarium, qui fretillaient du robinet.

----------


## Ekba

Anton je voyais aussi à travers les plafonds et le sol avant, c'est à cause du patch pour la résolution qui modifie l'engine.dll.

Le problème s'est réglé en utilisant le Respatch.exe au lieu du patch qui remplace la dll. Lance le respatch à la racine ( activision>vampire - bloodlines ), choisis ton ratio ( 4:3, 16:9 ou 16:10 ), et patch it.

Si c'est déjà comme ça que t'as fait, je vois pas d'autre solution^^.

----------


## Anton

Déjà fait comme ça oui  ::P:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Ho ho :



MOUHAHAHAAAAAAAAAA !!!! :



Hell yeah ! :

----------


## Valkyr

> C'est...beau ? Enfin un peu...c'est aliasé quoi :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/18b...2ca20b898c.jpg
> 
> Oh mon dieu je suis encerclé que faire ? :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a4b...a386e1ab95.jpg
> 
> POUF !! Magie. :
> ...


Aaaaah la subtilité d'Assassin's Creed. Tu pourrais pas nous faire un screen avec Altaïr qui passe pour un moine avec 3 glaives sur lui ?

----------


## ikarad

> Quelques screens tout frais de Vampire :
> 
> Y'a un nouveau sheraf en ville, ooooooh ouais !
> 
> http://storage.canalblog.com/46/81/537013/42722257.jpg
> 
> Pas besoin du mod cul-nu, c'est déjà très sexy comme ça :
> 
> http://storage.canalblog.com/70/87/537013/42722204.jpg
> ...


Sais tu qu'o nen est au patch 1.7 fait par la communauté.

----------


## Anton

En version EN tu veux dire.

----------


## silverragout

Ready ? FIGHT !


C'est moooooooooche...


La meilleure séquence du jeu selon moi.

----------


## ikarad

> En version EN tu veux dire.


Certains sont traduits en vf
http://www.vampire-network.net/

----------


## Anton

Bah aux dernières nouvelles la VF s'arrête au 1.2 officiel et au 1.8 non officiel  ::O: 
Sur cette même adresse  ::P: 
http://www.vampire-network.net/modul...ownload&cid=22

----------


## Kamasa

Quelques screens, je poste pas souvent...

Une "marrante" de l4d


D'ailleurs on a pas pu empêcher les méchants survivants d'aller prendre leur saleté d'hélico, mais j'ai réussi un screenshot, alors ça va


Sinon, dans un autre registre, j'ai essayé Runes of Magic, mais j'ai pas pu continuer...

----------


## ziltoïd

Runes of Magic, j'ai essayé 20 minutes, j'ai arrêté...à jamais.

----------


## Shutan

*HALF LIFE*
Bonjour, chuis en retard !


Ah ben c'est sur, avec des ordis pareils, ça va déconner, z'allez voir...


Comment-va?


C'est quoi ces trucs, et pourquoi portent-ils des blouses de chercheurs?

----------


## Jagerden

Half life, la meilleure campagne solo que j'ai jamais vu dans un jeu...  ::wub::  ::wub:: 

Et quand je pense au 2 ...  ::|:  ::sad::

----------


## Ekba

> Sais tu qu'o nen est au patch 1.7 fait par la communauté.


En fait j'avais installé directement le patch 1.8 puis le mod clan et histoires qui passe le jeu en 5.4 je crois, mais si on installe le patch 1.2 avant le 1.8 ( d'après les mecs qui ont traduit le patch 1.8 les corrections du 1.2 sont dedans, mais c'est pas vraiment vrai ) ça corrige encore quelques bugs...

Donc comme mon jeu plantait à la fin d'un dialogue, m'empechant d'avancer, j'ai réinstallé le jeu avec d'abord le 1.2, puis 1.8, puis le mod clan, et là j'ai plus de problème^^.

----------


## zwzsg

Le 2 est vachement plus varié, avec une histoire beaucoup plus vivante, des personnages plus attachants (cf image ci-dessous), des séquences d'actions beaucoup plus travaillée, donnant l'impression de vivre une vrai aventure et pas juste un jeu de plateforme en 3D comme le 1.

----------


## bixente

> Le 2 est vachement plus varié, avec une histoire beaucoup plus vivante, des personnages plus attachants (chien ), des séquences d'actions beaucoup plus travaillée, donnant l'impression de vivre une vrai aventure et pas juste un jeu de plateforme en 3D comme le 1.


Mouais, le 2 c'est surtout parlote, parlote et encore parlote + phases de promenade chiantes en Hydroglisseur et en jeep.

Et Episode Two, c'est encore pire, c'est limite un film interactif tellement les phases de gunfight sont peu nombreuses.

Valve a l'air d'oublier qu'ils font un FPS et pas un simulateur d'expressions faciales. 

Bon, je suis mauvaise langue, HL2, j'ai bien du le finir au moins 4 fois  ::ninja::

----------


## ziltoïd

Comment tu troll...
Je suis presque à la fin, et je dois dire que c'est une expérience agréable (à part la phase en glisseur et en buggy qui m'ont fait chier). Le seul truc, c'est que t'arrives là, tu sais pas ce qui se passe ou à peine, j'ai été obligé d'aller voir sur le net pour comprendre qui était l'overwatch, le combine, et pourquoi les machin vert avec un main dans le ventre se mettait à me parler au lieu de m'attaquer...

----------


## Darkath

J'aime bien HL2, mais c'est pas trop Half Life je trouve ... L'histoire est complètement partis en couille, la première fois que j'ai lancé le jeu j'ai fait WTF ? Parceque j'avais pas l'impression d'être dans l'univers d'halflife ... Wah ils ont fait un bon technologique de 100 ans avec des gars venus d'ailleurs qui controle la planète la ville, avec un barbu dont on sait pas d'où qu'il sort.

Je préférerais nettement l'ambiance du 1 ou on était pris au piège de black mesa complètement victime des evenements, plutôt que le sauveur de l'humanité sur lequel l'espoir de tous le monde vivant repose.

Grilled by Ziltoïd

----------


## zwzsg

> Et Episode Two, c'est encore pire, c'est limite un film interactif


C'est justement ça qui fait tout l'intérêt des half-life, la campagne est scripté pour te faire vivre un film, mais au lieu de vidéo ou de cut-scene non interactif, tu gardes le contrôle complet pendant les scènes d'actions. Tu reste acteur et non spectateur.

----------


## ziltoïd

> J'aime bien HL2, mais c'est pas trop Half Life je trouve ... L'histoire est complètement partis en couille, la première fois que j'ai lancé le jeu j'ai fait WTF ? Parceque j'avais pas l'impression d'être dans l'univers d'halflife ... Wah ils ont fait un bon technologique de 100 ans avec des gars venus d'ailleurs qui controle la planète la ville, avec un barbu dont on sait pas d'où qu'il sort.
> 
> Je préférerais nettement l'ambiance du 1 ou on était pris au piège de black mesa complètement victime des evenements, plutôt que le sauveur de l'humanité sur lequel l'espoir de tous le monde vivant repose.
> 
> Grilled by Ziltoïd


Ha, toi aussi, parce qu'un moment, j'ai eu l'impression que j'avais zappé un pan entier du scénario mais non en fait. Okay. Mais après avoir lu sur le net, le scénario est plutôt pas mal. C'est surtout la variété des situations qui est vraiment sympathique (parce qu'en soit, c'est du basique: avancer, tirer, niveau suivant...)

----------


## KiwiX

Jamais fais les épisodes supplémentaires sur HL2, c'est du foutage de gueule complet  ::):

----------


## zwzsg

> parce qu'en soit, c'est du basique: avancer, tirer, niveau suivant...


C'est justement ce qu'on peut reprocher au 1 mais qui a été corrigé dans le deux.




> tirer


Il y a des niveaux entiers où on ne tirent pas: de mémoire, au tout début de HL2, on fuit la police sans pouvoir tirer, les balades en buggy dans l'épisode 2, on tire pas, quand on commande la grue géante, on peut écraser des squads de combines sans tirer, tout le passage sur la plage menant à la prison, on tire pas c'est les fourmilions qui font le sale boulot. Et même dans les phases où on est seul face à l'enemi, se battre en balancant des objets avec le gravity gun, est-ce encore vraiment tirer?




> avancer


Et il y a aussi des passages où on tire sans avancer! Comme par exemple quand on arrive dans le village avec le phare, qu'on est prevenu qu'un raid de combine est imminent, et qu'on doit défendre. Ou au fonds des mines quand Alyx se fait soigner et qu'il faut défendre les tunnels de l'invasion des formilions, on tire mais on n'avance pas, voir même on ne tire ni n'avance, si on arrive à gérer les fourmilions avec juste les tourelles et les trois soldats.




> niveau suivant


Une autre marque de fabrique des half life est l'absence de "_niveau suivant_". Tout le jeu forme un seul grand niveau, les transitition sont invisibles, y'a pas un écran de chargement et pouf on se retrouve complétement ailleurs, non, les niveaux forment un tout, impossible de dire précisement où commence et où finit un niveau, en fait c'est comme si y'avait pas de niveau.

Screen de HL2 illustrant les points 1 (je tire pas, c'est le Vortigaunt qui bute les fourmilions), 2 (j'avance pas, c'est l'ascenseur qui monte tout seul) et 3 (je passe d'une ambiance de galerie souterraine à la surface sans écran changement de niveau).

----------


## ziltoïd

Tu cites le mauvais gus, vu que c'est moi qui ait écrit çà. C'est bien pour ça que je parle de variété mais sur la fin tu fais que tirer (en tout cas, au point ou j'en suis actuellement, ça shoot dans tout les sens). 
Mais le passage des fourmillons et de ravhelorm (j'sais plus comment on l'écrit) sont vraiment très bon.

Et pour les niveaux, je parlais plutôt de chapitres qui sont clairement délimités, mais c'est un tout en effet.

----------


## zwzsg

> limite un film interactif tellement les phases de gunfight sont peu nombreuses.
> 
> Valve a l'air d'oublier qu'ils font un FPS et pas un simulateur d'expressions faciales.





> sur la fin tu fais que tirer (en tout cas, au point ou j'en suis actuellement, ça shoot dans tout les sens).


 ::huh:: 

En effet, vous n'êtes pas la même personne.  ::P:

----------


## Logan

> La meilleure séquence du jeu selon moi.


Et on peux savoir ce que c'est ? Tiens, cette question me dit quelque chose ...  :tired:

----------


## ziltoïd

Il me semble que c'est FEAR 2.

----------


## Darkath

Ravenholm pour le nom du chapitre ziltoid

Sinon c'est bien beau mais moi je joue a un FPS pour avancer et tirer entre nous soit dit  ::): 

Je ne critique pas pour ma part HL² sur ce point la, il le fait est très bien (de même qu'il alterne superbement des phases de shoot de soldats avec des phases de shoot d'alien (j'ai toujours préférer shooter des soldats d'ailleurs). Moi mon unique reproche c'est que c'est pas half life, c'est un autre univers avec un autre scenario, même les aliens sont differents.

----------


## Logan

Comprends rien moi. C'est FEAR 2 ou HL ² ?

----------


## Darkath

> Comprends rien moi. C'est FEAR 2 ou HL ² ?


Tu parle de qui/quoi la ?

---------- Post ajouté à 00h05 ----------

Ah oui mais t'es hors du temps là c'était a la page d'avant le screen de fear2 ^^

----------


## ziltoïd

Bah les screens de silverragout viennent de FEAR 2, c'est pas çà que tu demandais Logan?

----------


## Logan

> Tu parle de qui/quoi la ?


Bah de ma question 5 posts plus haut concernant des screens que silverragout a posté  ::O: 

Ziltoïd me dit FEAR 2 et toi tu enchaînes en répondant Ravenholm. Ch'uis tout paumé moi maintenant.

Mais c'est la faute de silverragout à la base, il avait qu'à mettre le nom du jeu  ::|: 

---------- Post ajouté à 00h08 ----------




> [/COLOR]Ah oui mais t'es hors du temps là c'était a la page d'avant le screen de fear2 ^^


Hors du temps ? Les screens datent de quelques heures  ::rolleyes::  . Et chez moi, je n'affiche pas que 10 messages par pages  :;):

----------


## Anton

> Et chez moi, je n'affiche pas que 10 messages par pages


 :haha:

----------


## Ekba

> Jamais fais les épisodes supplémentaires sur HL2, c'est du foutage de gueule complet 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/aee9...ebe093e251.png
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/ce27...c874bcc195.png
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/1509...c8320010de.png


C'est Trine ça ? Hében ça à l'air pas mal dis, faudra que je l'essaye ( argh tellement de jeux et si peu de temps... )

----------


## KiwiX

J'étais en 1440x900 et en fenêtré histoire de continuer à tchatcher sur meebo mais en 1680x1050...  :Bave:

----------


## Loopkiller01

Vous m'avez donné envie de refaire la campagne solo de HL² avec vos screens... C'est malin  ::(:

----------


## Zouuu

> Vous m'avez donné envie de refaire la campagne solo de HL² avec vos screens... C'est malin


+1  ::|:  :tired:  ... Bonbonbonbon C'est reparti !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (enfin ce soir)

----------


## Sk-flown

Je fais pas souvent de screen, mais là quand j'ai vu ça, j'ai de suite pensé aux canards.(je sais pas pourquoi... ::rolleyes:: )

Voici la *Pacholle de l'espace* et si vous savez pas de quel jeu ça vient, tant mieux pour vous, ne cherchez pas a savoir, non non, oooh non.

----------


## NitroG42

Prey.
Moi aussi je me suis demandé comment il avait fait pour mettre des vagins en 3d dans un jeu comme ca.
Mais c'est réussi.

----------


## Anton

Ah ouais quand même  ::O:

----------


## Ekba

Il est génial Prey, j'ai adoré le coup du portail, hop, et tu te retrouves miniaturisé sur une mini planète dans un bocal, et tu peux voir les ennemis en grand a travers le verre^^.

----------


## Percolator42

Moi je me suis fais chier au bout de 2 heures de jeu, tout le temps pareille.

----------


## Ekba

Oui moi aussi, comme dans la plupart des jeux, n'empêche qu'il y a de bonnes idées. T'façon le genre FPS, même si ils sont en général très courts, ça lasse vite.

----------


## Valkyr

> Il est génial Prey, j'ai adoré le coup du portail, hop, et tu te retrouves miniaturisé sur une mini planète dans un bocal, et tu peux voir les ennemis en grand a travers le verre^^.


Han ! Tout pareil ! Un des morceaux les plus inoubliables de ma vie vidéoludique (bon d'accord elle est pas surabondante non plus). J'ai totalement halluciné quand je me suis retrouvé à l'intérieur du bocal.

Prey, rien que pour ses idées énormes d'énigmes gravitationnelles et de machineries alien bizarres à activer, il faut y avoir joué.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Pour Half-Life 2, si seulement il était rester comme ça :

----------


## terciperix

C'est un niveau de half life 2, ou autre chose ? ::O: 
En tout cas il n'a rien à envier à red faction guérilla au niveau du moteur graphique ::wub::

----------


## Darkath

Tiens au fait ça en est ou Project Black Mesa machinchose, ça avait fait beaucoup de bruit avec le trailer, et puis .. Plus rien ..

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> C'est un niveau de half life 2, ou autre chose ?


Half-Life 2 en 2003  :;): . Perso je pense que c'est comme tel que le jeu aurait dû sortir.

----------


## Darkath

Merde je vois pas ton truc a cause du proxy  ::'(:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Merde je vois pas ton truc a cause du proxy


Les vidéos ? Voilà les liens :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5SJzr04l24

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MEWib-vAk8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpcR9eNRs14

----------


## Darkath

Non mais le proxy bloque youtube en fait  ::rolleyes::  je verrais ça ce soir

----------


## terciperix

Ah ouais, c'est dommage, du coup sa fait déjà moins envie  ::|:

----------


## Olipro

La deuxieme vidéo comment elle m'avait rendu fou à l'époque  ::o: 

Puis Doom 3 est sorti, je l'ai fini 10 fois, et half life 2 ne m'a plus du tout impressionné.  ::|:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> La deuxieme vidéo comment elle m'avait rendu fou à l'époque 
> 
> Puis Doom 3 est sorti, je l'ai fini 10 fois, et half life 2 ne m'a plus du tout impressionné.


Pareil pour la deuxième vidéo à l'époque. Avec un pote on avait choppé les vidéo dans un magasine de JV et c'était du HD en video Bink. On bavait à en être desséché en regardant ces vidéos...la première fois on a dû les matter 5-6 fois chacune ( il devait y en avoir 5 sur le cd si j'me souviens ).

Puis le jeu est sorti et là...petit mal au ventre qui te dit que tu t'attendais à 25 fois mieux.

----------


## Anton

Doom3, jamais terminé tellement je me suis fait chier.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Doom3, jamais terminé tellement je me suis fait chier.


Le seul niveau intéressant, c'est celui en enfer.
Le reste c'est vite super chiant. La seule motivation à continuer, c'était de découvrir tous les ennemis (nostalgie).

----------


## Goji

Bah c'est comme pour un film, c'est une question de sensibilité et de capacité à l'immersion… perso j'ai adoré DOOM 3, qui est pourtant un FPS "de base", grâce au design de l'ensemble et l'ambiance tout nu dans le noir avec un casque.

----------


## Olipro

Ouais voila, moi aussi, j'étais à fond dedans, j'y jouais le soir dans le noir complet avec un casque et en mode Nightmare, j'ai passé des dizaines d'heure à me recroqueviller dans un coin sombre en priant.




> Pareil pour la deuxième vidéo à l'époque. Avec un pote on avait choppé les vidéo dans un magasine de JV et c'était du HD en video Bink. On bavait à en être desséché en regardant ces vidéos...la première fois on a dû les matter 5-6 fois chacune ( il devait y en avoir 5 sur le cd si j'me souviens ).


Ah ah, exactement pareil, j'ai du les avoir dans un Joystick il me semble, et j'étais coincé dans un endroit paumé avec seulement un 200 Mhz sous la main, ce qui me faisait baver encore plus.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Tiens au fait ça en est ou Project Black Mesa machinchose, ça avait fait beaucoup de bruit avec le trailer, et puis .. Plus rien ..


Bah justement : rien. Un p'tit message en gros deux fois par an pour dire qu'ils ne sont pas morts, mais rien d'autre. Ils devraient le rebaptiser en Half Life 2 Forever.

----------


## ikarad

> Bah aux dernières nouvelles la VF s'arrête au 1.2 officiel et au 1.8 non officiel 
> Sur cette même adresse 
> http://www.vampire-network.net/modul...ownload&cid=22


Si tu regardes bien tu verras que le patch 5.8 est inclus en grosse partie

Comme je suis gentil je quote



> ien vers le mod francais PP Clan et Histoires 1.44 de bloodipunk :
> 
> Cette extension de 173mo est à appliquer sur le jeu Vampire - Bloodlines avec patch 1.8frbis et Mod P&P clans et des Histoires V1.32.* Il permet de passer le mod en version 1.4 et applique les modifs des patchs anglais 5.8 de wesp.*
> 
> Merci de faire vos retours de test sur le Forum.

----------


## Zaraf

> Bah justement : rien. Un p'tit message en gros deux fois par an pour dire qu'ils ne sont pas morts, mais rien d'autre. Ils devraient le rebaptiser en Half Life 2 Forever.


En même temps ce sont des amateurs qui font ça sur leur temps libre, pas étonnant que le projet traîne en longueurs. 



Mais n'empêche, c'est vrai qu'il donnait bien envie ce petit trailer

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ah mais je ne leur reproche rien mon cher. ::):  

Qu'ils prennent leur temps justement, que l'on puisse au final s'éclater dessus.

----------


## Jagerden

Voila exactement, tant qu'ils le sorte un jour.  :;): 

Parceque Black mesa c'est du lourd de chez lourd. Pouvoir refaire mon fps solo préféré à nouveau, et le redécouvrir graphiquement, franchement ça n'a pas prix..

(sinon pour revenir rapidement à HL2, c'est juste les gouts et couleur, moi il m'a énormément déçu, je m'attendais à un... Half life 2, une suite quoi, pour mieux comprendre le scénar, avec la fin de fou du 1. Et là je tombe sur une sorte de truc à la xfile apocalyptique dans le futur avec pratiquement aucun rapport avec le 1.. Et un lvl design, une ambiance, bien bien en dessous du 1, a mon goût, _subjectivement_.  ::sad:: )

----------


## Darkath

Bon je viens de voir les videos de Half Life 2 qu'a posté Pipboy vu que je suis chez moi now.

Je m'en souviens maintenant, je les avait vu et revues, le coup de la tentacule bleue, le radiateur etc... Le pire c'est que ces niveaux ils ont jamais existé dans l'Half Life 2 qu'on nous a vendu  ::blink::  ... C'est l'épisode 3 ou quoi ?

----------


## ziltoïd

Il existe encore? Enfin de toute façon il va durer 4 heures. Une heure par année d'attente...cay bô. En bundle avec TF3 peut-être.

----------


## bixente

> Bon je viens de voir les videos de Half Life 2 qu'a posté Pipboy vu que je suis chez moi now.
> 
> Je m'en souviens maintenant, je les avait vu et revues, le coup de la tentacule bleue, le radiateur etc... Le pire c'est que ces niveaux ils ont jamais existé dans l'Half Life 2 qu'on nous a vendu  ... C'est l'épisode 3 ou quoi ?


C'était avant tout des bouts de niveaux conçus spécialement pour exposer les capacités du source engine à l'E3 2003 (avec pipeautage à coup de scripts et d'effets beaufs ).

A cette époque, le jeu était encore loin d'être terminé (la leak de la bêta l'avait prouvé  ::ninja:: ).

A l'origine, HL2 avait l'air de proposer une meilleure approche et narration du scénario. Ce dernier n'étant que très peu effleuré pendant le jeu final ( le bond de 10 ans, l'invasion des combines, la sécheresse des océans, la stérélité des humains... Autant d'éléments qui ne sont jamais expliqués clairement au joueur).

Tout est très bien expliqué dans le livre Making Of du jeu : HL2 lors de sa première alpha en 2000/2001 possédait beaucoup plus d'éléments (Le Borealis par exemple était à visiter alors qu'on ne l'aperçoit que très récemment dans l'episode 2 ) mais les réalités de level design, de rythme et de temps de développement les ont forcés à condenser tout ça pour la sortie de 2004.

----------


## silverragout

Vous prendrez bien un peu de gâteau d'*Anniversaire* de la *Pilleuse de Tombe* (tm)





Maintenant que je le refais, je le trouve super naze tellement il est facile. Obligé de me faire des défis genre, seulement des pistolets pendant tout le jeu, pas de trousses de soins pendant les combats (encore faut-il que je me fasse toucher et vu qu'on récupère toute sa santé quand meurt...)

----------


## Ekba

Mouais anniversary c'est pas le meilleur non plus, c'est de la balade. Je crois que ta dernière image montre tout l'intérêt de la série Tomb Raider...^^

Hop, une fournée toute chaude de Bloodlines :

Une affiche :



Un club :



Un panneau :



Un débile qui s'amuse avec une chandelier... Jour, hahaha, nuit, hahaha, jour, hahaha, nuit...



Plus que quelques minutes et il sera cuit...



Aaaaaah un raptor... Ah non il est en plastique, presque eu peur :

----------


## Anton

Mais tu m'as piqué ma partie ou quoi  ::O: 




> Un panneau :


J'avais la flemme de le faire hier, merci de t'être dévoué  ::P: 
Donc :



 :^_^:

----------


## Kenji-32

Enorme le coup du survivors, il se trouve où le panneau là IRL?  ::wub::

----------


## Anton

Aucune idée, je l'ai depuis des années ^^

----------


## ikarad

> Doom3, jamais terminé tellement je me suis fait chier.


Idem

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Mais tu m'as piqué ma partie ou quoi 
> 
> 
> 
> J'avais la flemme de le faire hier, merci de t'être dévoué 
> Donc :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/cbb7...ac680369e.jpeg


Pour info , il était aussi dans GTA vice city il me semble.
Sur le grillage de la zone du camping car du vendeur de lance roquettes et autres armes lourdes.

----------


## Ekba

> Enorme le coup du survivors, il se trouve où le panneau là IRL?


Je suis sûr que c'est de l'humour texan...

----------


## Kenji-32

Mouarf, pas en France donc ...  ::(:

----------


## Olipro

Au fait, mon bilan que j'avais posté dans le topic fallout 3

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Pour info , il était aussi dans GTA vice city il me semble.
> Sur le grillage de la zone du camping car du vendeur de lance roquettes et autres armes lourdes.


J'allais le dire! Je sais pas si on le voyait in game mais en tout cas dans les chargements c'était le fond.

----------


## KiwiX

_"I've got the fiiiiiire"_



_"Eat this !"_

_
"I'm the king, hahahaha"_


_"Bwaaaaarrrrgh !! Attack the space marines... Ou pas"_


 ::):

----------


## Sylvine

> Pour info , il était aussi dans GTA vice city il me semble.
> Sur le grillage de la zone du camping car du vendeur de lance roquettes et autres armes lourdes.


Y'a aussi le même dans Farcry2.

----------


## terciperix

Petits montages avec d'autres canards ::P:

----------


## Canard WC

> Petits montages avec d'autres canards


C'est d'un goût  :tired:

----------


## NitroG42

> C'est d'un goût


Et puis c'est très original.  :tired:

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Oui je sais c'est pas très poétique mais c'est tout ce que je peut vous montrer de grid pour le moment  :tired: 
Viens de l acheter et le menu ressemble a ca...

----------


## Anton

> Et puis c'est très original.


Un 69 habillé on voit clairement pas ça tous les jours  :tired:

----------


## Olipro

Venez faire du jeu de rôle avec les Machete, et vous aurez droit à un tour de manège gratuit

----------


## Slayertom

Quelques screen de la soirée "canard vs nofrag" (les autres ici: http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...11#post2393711)

----------


## Valkyr

> Quelques screen de la soirée "canard vs nofrag"


C'était comment ?  ::):

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Et qui est-ce qui te pête les dents maintenant Khyheauts ?  :tired: 



Jouer contre des joueurs humains, c'est masochiste. Mais jouer contre des potes c'est vraiment tordant !  :;):

----------


## Super_maçon

> http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/2...3020057ye6.jpg
> 
> Oui je sais c'est pas très poétique mais c'est tout ce que je peut vous montrer de grid pour le moment 
> Viens de l acheter et le menu ressemble a ca...


En même temps, y'a quelques chose, y'a du potentiel.
La compo, les formes agressives malgré les tons doux, une opposition qui créer comme un choc graphique, accentué par la grande diagonale qui dynamise l'ensemble. 

Des nuances et des subtilités graphiques tout de même, la présence de ce rouge laisse songeur, pourquoi ? Comment ? L'auteur ne nous donne pas toutes les réponses et nous plonge dans une interrogation profonde de soit.
Une œuvre brute, sans concessions et engagée !

 J'adôre ce que vous faites !  ::):

----------


## Slayertom

> C'était comment ?


On a eu notre lot habituels de bugs et de gars qui se sont barré au premier problème dans les 2 camps mais, on s'est bien marré. C'est juste  dommage que meme durant les coop les gars de nofrag ne se sont pas mélangé avec les canards (ils aiment pas les orgies viriles) mais j'ai passé une bonne soirée et il y avait une bonne ambiance remplit d'idiots dans mon genre.

----------


## Jean Pale

Ils sont timides, t'aurais du leur parler de tétons.

----------


## Silver

- Que se passe-t-il Jack ?
- Argh, c'est le chili qui ne veut pas passer !

----------


## gripoil

> - Que se passe-t-il Jack ?
> - Argh, c'est le chili qui ne veut pas passer !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/30b...96e2b17097.jpg


Je n'avais jamais pensé assister un jour a une résonance en chaine, et encore moins en créer une dans les chiottes a cause des fayots !

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Tiens ça c'est bon pour les maux de tête !



Ca, pour les maux de gorge !



C'est qui le prochain sur le billard ?

----------


## Thom'

"Petite" session de *Sacred II* hier avec Trull  ::P: 





C'est trop beau  :Bave:

----------


## Erkin_

> "Petite" session de *Sacred II* hier avec Trull 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/877...f6207f4c59.jpg


Tu as remarqué que tu te balades au milieu d'une bite ?

----------


## ikarad

> Tu as remarqué que tu te balades au milieu d'une bite ?


Faudrait que tu ailles trainer le long du canal car tu sembles en manque. :^_^:

----------


## Greg.

Brothers in arms premier du nom :

----------


## Erkin_

> Faudrait que tu ailles trainer le long du canal car tu sembles en manque.


Hey ne commence pas à retourner contre moi la perversité des développeurs !

----------


## ikarad

> Hey ne commence pas à retourner contre moi la perversité des développeurs !


 :^_^: 
C'est toi qui voit des appendices sexuels partout, pas les autres.
Moi je vois pas dans les images dessus d'appendice sexuel.

Donc ne transfère pas tes pulsions vers les développeurs

----------


## Anton

Sur l'image non, mais sur le radar ?
 ::P:

----------


## ziltoïd

Il manque une couille alors. Bande de pervers.

----------


## Erkin_

Bah ! Je regarde simplement vos screens avec grande attention moi.  :B): 

Ziltoïd : Tu as trois couilles ?  ::O:

----------


## ziltoïd

J'en vois qu'une moi de couille. Enfin bref, c'est portnawak ce dialogue. Des screens des screens yeaaaah.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Vampire The Mascarade Bloodlines



Devinez qui s'est ? :D Bon, par contre, je ne sais absoluement pas quel mods l'a modifiée.


En tout cas, lui il a bel sale gueule 


Pour un jeu qui date en plus de ne pas exploiter pleinement le Source Engine, y a bien quelques endroits qui butent la rétine (arf, en screenshots, je n'ai pas les halos)


Encore toi !!


Un intrus s'est incrusté dans ce screenshot

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

J'ai bien aimé Bloodlines, court, pas prise de tête et super beau... Un bel écran noir avec la musique en fond. Franchement j'ai adoré, ça reste l'une des mes références. Et non, j'ai pas cherché à le faire marché.

----------


## ziltoïd

> J'ai bien aimé Bloodlines, court, pas prise de tête et super beau... Un bel écran noir avec la musique en fond. Franchement j'ai adoré, ça reste l'une des mes références. Et non, j'ai pas cherché à le faire marché.


Jay ris  :^_^:  :^_^: .
Si t'as la musique du menu, c'est déjà bien...quelle musique  ::love::

----------


## Ekba

J'en remet une couche de Bloodlines :

C'est d'la camelote ces lames fabriquées en Chine...


M.Boulon a un dessous de verre à son nom... La classe^^ :


Hahahaha... :


Il devrait penser à la chirurgie :


La pub Troika : PLAY ! OBEY ! Me rappelle un film de science-fiction avec un mec qui a des lunettes spéciales lui permettant de voir les messages subliminaux dans les affiches de pub :


100$ pour mordre ce petit cou... Mmmmh, c'est cher mais...


Résiste, résiste, résiste... Aaaaargh, bon, dis moi ce que tu veux, VV, je suis à toi :


Qu'est-ce qui a une grande bouche, deux bras et qui ressemble a une couille ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Mouhahaha ! C'est kiki rigole maintenant hein ?! 



Oh Mein Göt ! Une Größ kamera nous foncent dessus !



Hey ! Move your ass mother fucker !

----------


## Jean Pale

Revival Vietcong :

Ah, tu m'auras fait chier toi.



Dans les grottes et les tunnels, l'ak a de l'avenir. Hop 3 Kills.


Tu connais l'histoire de boum ? BOUM HEADSHOT !  ::o: 


Avec ton sombrero, t'es un vrai ninja toi.


Gîs ici, connard de fourbe. On est en 2003 mec, t'es pas censé être programmé pour contourner.



On notera que je suis quelqu'un de courageux ayant beaucoup bougé sur cette partie.

----------


## Anton

> La pub Troika : PLAY ! OBEY ! Me rappelle un film de science-fiction avec un mec qui a des lunettes spéciales lui permettant de voir les messages subliminaux dans les affiches de pub :
> http://storage.canalblog.com/80/59/537013/42881749.jpg




Vos mods de changement de fringues / gueule des PNJ sont pas tops :x

----------


## Babz

Sur garry's mod, + Mod dark RP + Drugz mod + Le Labo ultra secret d'Olipro + une dose de LSD (IG hein, vous croyez quoi) 









Et encore, estimez vous heureux de ce que vous ratez avec ces screens : Le son tout déformé, la rémanance d'image abusée, le fait qu'on courre super vite et qu'on saute super haut et le fait que ça dure facile 10 minutes ...  :^_^:

----------


## Olipro

> Sur garry's mod, + Mod dark RP + Drugz mod + Le Labo ultra secret d'Olipro + une dose de LSD (IG hein, vous croyez quoi) 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/1eb6...3-0773f2e62282
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/3af0...e5e16aadcc.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/f6d3...4e0f54d675.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/787f...0046e290ea.jpg
> ...


Et les bruits de mitrailleuse ultra-violents à chaque fois que quelqu'un essaie d'entrer sans le bon code  ::P:

----------


## Crackhead Funky

> La pub Troika : PLAY ! OBEY ! Me rappelle un film de science-fiction avec un mec qui a des lunettes spéciales lui permettant de voir les messages subliminaux dans les affiches de pub :


Invasion Los Angeles  :;): 
http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefil...film=4660.html

----------


## Slayertom

Ce film est meme un des meilleur de Carpenter et on ne compte plus le nombre de jeux vidéo (et d'autres film) qui lui font référence dont l'indémodable Duke Nukem 3D qui reprend tout un tas de phrases du film.

----------


## alegria unknown

Big John  :Bave:

----------


## Ekba

Eva gagne un point^^. Bonne mémoire. Tiens tiens, Los Angeles, comme par hasard...

Ouaaaaaais j'ai trouvé des yeux !! Ecrasés en marmelade c'est délicieux sur un toast :



Quelqu'un sait à quoi servent ces objets, genre la réplique de grenade ou le shuriken en plastique ? :



Le femme de ménage est en vacances... Ou ils l'ont bouffée :



Attention, une webcam est subtilement cachée sur cette image... Saurez-vous la retrouver ?



Tiens normalement c'est pas conducteur d'éléctricité l'eau ? Nan pasque j'ai les pieds dans l'eau là :

----------


## Willyyy

> Jay ris .
> Si t'as la musique du menu, c'est déjà bien...quelle musique


Plagiat éhonté de "Angel" Massive Attack...

Ils ont payé les droits j'espère...

Je recommande d'ailleurs chaudement l'écoute de "Mezzanine", dont le tire "Angel" ouvre spectaculairement cet album magistral des Massives, pour ceux qui ne connaitraient pas encore.

Mr Pipboy, tu devrais vraiment faire fonctionner Bloodlines, c'est un titre exceptionnel, in my opinion...

----------


## Anton

A part Angel et Teardrop, je trouve l'album bof :/
Et t'es sûr que la zik du menu reprend Angel ?  ::huh::  J'suis dans la phase où je l'écoute tous les jours et je m'en serai pas rendu compte ?

----------


## Willyyy

> A part Angel et Teardrop, je trouve l'album bof :/
> Et t'es sûr que la zik du menu reprend Angel ?  J'suis dans la phase où je l'écoute tous les jours et je m'en serai pas rendu compte ?


Certain, la rythmique, la ligne de basse et l'ambiance sont similaires.

"inertia creeps", "Man next door", "dissolved girl" sont quand même, entre autres, des titres d'une densité remarquable je trouve, en parfaite adéquation avec l'atmosphère de Bloodlines, par ailleurs.

----------


## Ekba

Yeah, j'ai fini le jeu... Bon les dernières heures de jeu se résument à du tranchage en règle des mecs du Sabbat, des Chinois et des gardes de Lacroix, mais c'est pas grave. C'est vrai que ça sent un peu le bâclage, à part choisir son camp ( comme si tout ce qu'on avait fait précédemment n'avait pas suffit à déterminer pour qui on se battait, m'enfin ), on met le roleplay de côté, et place à l'action. C'est quand même marrant en stealth avec un sabre.



Spoiler Alert! 


 j'étais sûr que Kack était LE gros enfoiré de l'histoire, depuis le début il nous aide sans rien demander en échange, j'ai trouvé ça louche...



Bon j'vais me faire un autre jeu pis j'me referais une partie différente pour voir les autres possibilités.

----------


## Anton

Perso j'attaque l'Ordre là, avec ma Malkav en stealth et une experte en arts martiaux et armes blanches (mmmh la serpe  ::wub::  ) et c'est du pur massacre  ::P: 

D'ailleurs jcomprends pas ceux qui ont eu du mal avec les Chinois, vous aviez monté quoi pour votre perso ? Parce que je les ai explosé  ::P:  (_sans_ occultation ofc).

Sinon OMG des sables mouvants !!??§§11ii
Ah bah non, j'ai juste traversé la texture  :Emo:

----------


## Ekba

Tiens ton perso à l'air très étiré en largeur, comme moi au début avant que je change de respatch...

Ben j'ai fait pareil que toi, malkav stealth arme blanche, mais contre les boss je fais pas plus de 10 de dégats au sabre ( même avec celui qu'on trouve en tuant le chef du Sabbat pour la 2eme fois), et pas mieux à la serpe.

----------


## Anton

Je joue en full HD, les persos sont normaux.

Au katana et à la serpe je fais de 12 à 30 de dégâts  :tired:  J'ai monté à fond les caracs correspondantes.

----------


## Pelomar

Vole petit missile, vole !



Oui  :Emo: 



Vie et mort d'un radar en deux screenshots.





Heureusement que c'est mon allié.

----------


## Willyyy

> Vole petit missile, vole !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e8d...1-75e403d35ac9
> 
> Oui 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/174...9-2288778f6dfd
> 
> Vie et mort d'un radar en deux screenshots.
> ...


Heureux de voir qu'il y a encore des gens biens qui jouent à ce jeu, que dis-je, cette drogue!! ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Perso j'ai trouvé que ca avait le niveau d'un simple mini-jeu , pas plus  :tired:

----------


## Olipro

> Perso j'ai trouvé que ca avait le niveau d'un simple mini-jeu , pas plus


Faut y jouer avec au moins deux autres personnes, que tu connais, et qui sont intelligentes. Oui c'est dur de trouver ces conditions, mais quand tu les as, Defcon est un jeu incroyablement plus profond que n'importe quel RTS.  ::wub:: 

*souvenir des menaces lancées à mon meilleur allié avec mon doigt tremblant sur le bouton rouge*  :Bave:

----------


## Pelomar

> Perso j'ai trouvé que ca avait le niveau d'un simple mini-jeu , pas plus


Les coups de pute qu'on peut faire dans Defcon, je les ai vu dans aucun mini-jeu perso.
Je suis d'accord que c'est pas un jeu qui se joue intensivement mais il est vachement tactique, faut pas déconner.

----------


## Willyyy

Avec les bons partenaires, c'est un jeu extraordinaire!!!

J'ai fais un blocage sur ce titre pendant plus de trois mois, une vraie dépendance.

Il me fallait ma séance tous les soirs apres le taf, puis j'élaborais des tactiques et stratégies dans mon sommeil, du vécu!

Rares sont les jeux à m'avoir fait cet effet: wub: ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Darkath

> Avec les bons partenaires, c'est un jeu extraordinaire!!!
> 
> J'ai fais un blocage sur ce titre pendant plus de trois mois, une vraie dépendance.
> 
> Il me fallait ma séance tous les soirs apres le taf, puis j'élaborais des tactiques et stratégies dans mon sommeil, du vécu!
> 
> Rares sont les jeux à m'avoir fait cet effet: wub:



Dwarf fortress  ::|:  je suis en train de reviser et plop tout d'un coup je me met a imaginer des plans de forteresse et plop je me rends compte que j'avais pas lu les 5 pages que je venait de tourner de mon livre de cours  :WTF:  :<_<:

----------


## Euklif

> Les coups de pute qu'on peut faire dans Defcon, je les ai vu dans aucun mini-jeu perso.
> Je suis d'accord que c'est pas un jeu qui se joue intensivement mais il est vachement tactique, faut pas déconner.


Tu me sauve. Google a pas trouver "jeu tout moche posté sur canardpc" et j'me suis sentie bien con quand j'ai vu une discution se lancer sur ce jeu...
Et pour la forme, une p'tite danse :

----------


## Pelomar

Putain mais c'est pas moche Defcon, c'est juste épuré.

"Leningrad hit, 7.6M Dead"
Y a rien d'autre a dire quoi.

----------


## Scratchproof

J'ai quelques vieux trucs qui trainent par-ci, par-là :

Fear





SOF II



GTA SA



Les Sims 3



"Excellent !"

----------


## Willyyy

> Tu me sauve. Google a pas trouver "jeu tout moche posté sur canardpc" et j'me suis sentie bien con quand j'ai vu une discution se lancer sur ce jeu...
> Et pour la forme, une p'tite danse :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1e4...9b378ae2b0.jpg


Il n'y a qu'une solution, retourner sur Crysis et cloaker à foison  :tired:

----------


## Euklif

> Putain mais c'est pas moche Defcon, c'est juste épuré.


La recherche marche pas mieux avec le mot épuré.
Puis, j'disais surtout ça parce que vous faites chier a pas dire le nom de vos jeux. La c'est bien, j'peux le chercher et m'y intéresser. Avant, c'était caca, fallait que je post ici en gros moralisateur. Ben ouais, ça pue  ::P:

----------


## Pluton

Tant de mièvrerie à Megaton m'a donné vraiment envie de tous les envoyer en orbite. Fallout 3 est un des rares jeux qui donne réellement envie d'être méchant envers les PNJ... Pas pour le roleplay mais parce que Bethesda a réussi à inventer les pires personnalités du jeu vidéo. Cons, moches, raides, gentillets, faussement familiers, faussement méchants, paternalistes, robotiques.


Alors boum quoi merde.



Ensuite j'ai été voir le coin pour voir le beau trou que j'avais fait, espérant retrouver les lambeaux de chair de mes victimes flottant à l'air, accrochés à ce qui restait de la ville...


En fait non, je retombe sur le PNJ le plus crispant jamais créé, la nana qui fait le Wasteland Survival Guide (OUAI SUPER COM CHE LES CASTAURS JUNIORS §§§ LOL§§ PUTAIN MAIS TA GUEULE !!!) qui sort de la ville irradiée, en haillons et le visage en grumeau mais, comble de l'horreur, me sort son "LOL Salu sa va ? Tu veu ke je répar té zarmes ? Lol ?§"

Alors là mon sang ne fait qu'un tour, j'ai réalisé la quête la plus sensée du jeu, à savoir détruire ce nid à bots débiles, maintenant je vais raser toute la map parce que le monde se portera mieux sans les PNJ de Bethesda.
Maintenant j'arrive, je parle, et le premier qui me sort une phrase débile se prend une cartouche dans la tronche et le reste du patelin y passe aussi. Il va pas rester grand monde.  :tired:

----------


## znokiss

Ahaha, Pluton, tu me donne presque envie d'acheter et de jouer à Falloutrois. A quand un Fallout's Pluton's Pack sur ton blog ?

----------


## Olipro

Ou sinon tu fais comme moi : tu ne parles pas aux personnages.

Je joue un aigris de la vie autiste méchant et vulcain, si je parle à un toubib, c'est pour lui demander des soins, point  ::):

----------


## Ekba

Ah tiens Pluton a compris le véritable intérêt du jeu : se défouler sur les pauvres pnj débiles... Franchement je faisais pareil, sont vraiment trop cons ces pnj, et ils poussent à être méchant. La première à y être passée c'est Agatha ( pas Amata hein ). Pluton si tu l'as pas encore fait, cherche Agatha, parle lui, et balance lui une réplique impolie, sa façon de te répondre avec sa voix railleuse de vieille grand mère va te donner des envies de meurtre^^.

Si seulement on pouvait lui coller son violon dans le...

C'est drôle j'avais lu qu'en faisant péter Megaton on rencontrait des survivants qui essayaient de nous tuer pour se venger... Fin bon déjà je vois pas comment on peut survivre à moins de 50 mètres d'une bombe atomique, mais bon...

----------


## znokiss

> Fin bon déjà je vois pas comment on peut survivre à moins de 50 mètres d'une bombe atomique, mais bon...


Planqué dans un frigo, ça passe.
Ah mince, désolé pour ceux à qui j'ai spoilé Indiana Jaune 4.

----------


## Lucaxor

> Planqué dans un frigo, ça passe.
> Ah mince, désolé pour ceux à qui j'ai spoilé Indiana Jaune 4.


Bordel, j'ai rigolé à gorge déployée à une blague de Zno, je peux mourir heureux  ::O:

----------


## Dolcinni

> Planqué dans un frigo, ça passe.


Pas mal  :;): 

Ca mérite une screen sexy de Saints Row 2 :

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Fin bon déjà je vois pas comment on peut survivre à moins de 50 mètres d'une bombe atomique, mais bon...


_Fallout 3_ reprend le concept de _Fallout Tactics_ comme quoi le fait de se prendre une bombe atomique sur le coin de la gueule te transforme en goule  ::|: 


(Dans les deux premiers _Fallout_ au contraire, les goules sont tous issus de l'Abri 12 à cause de son rôle dans le "Vault Experiment".)

----------


## znokiss

> Bordel, j'ai rigolé à gorge déployée à une blague de Zno, je peux mourir heureux


Ptain, j'hésite à changer ma signature.

----------


## Lucaxor

> Ptain, j'hésite à changer ma signature.


Là je risque de pleurer devant tout le monde.  :Emo:

----------


## Thom'

*Sacred II* toujours. En coop avec Trull. Quel plaisir de découvrir toute la carte  :Bave:  D'ailleurs notre but c'est de pas y laisser un pet de noir  ::ninja:: 







Spoiler Alert! 


Cette mission ce finit dans une grotte à buté un alien...d'Alien  ::):  Joli clin doeil.





 ::happy2::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> *Sacred II* toujours. En coop avec Trull. Quel plaisir de découvrir toute la carte  D'ailleurs notre but c'est de pas y laisser un pet de noir 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1fb...eb648c4e83.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ac4...165d018d3b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...


J'aimerais bien me joindre à vous, mais je viens de recevoir mon GTA4 que j'attends depuis 2 semaines et y a la béta de Champions  ::P: .

----------


## Scratchproof

Ça a l'air sympa Sacred II tiens !

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Ahaha, Pluton, tu me donne presque envie d'acheter et de jouer à Falloutrois. A quand un Fallout's Pluton's Pack sur ton blog ?


+257  :Bave:

----------


## tim987

C'est sympa, mais le jeu est immense, et ça reste du hack n' slash de base. C'est vrai que c'est sympa mais moi j'ai arrêté devant l'immensité du jeu. Mais si basher du monstre à la chaine pendant un an ne te fais pas peur fonce.

----------


## Scratchproof

Je vais voir ce que ça donne alors, merci !

----------


## zwzsg

> Mais si basher du monstre à la chaine pendant un an ne te fais pas peur fonce.


Une sorte de MMO offline?  ::P: 

Au fait, dans Sacred 2, on a des arbres de compétences et des nouveaux skills qui se débloquent, ou comme dans Sacred 1 en une heure on a les six skills qui restent inchangés à part un temps de rechargement de plus en plus long, jusqu'à la fin de la partie 8766 heures plus tard?

----------


## silverragout

Zeno clash

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Zeno Clash, je l'ai fini juste pour son univers si original. Ca fait du bien de voir ce genre de background, au milieu de tous ces machins heroic fantasy de plus en plus semblables. Par contre, c'est vraiment mou du cul, faut revoir tout le gameplay.

----------


## kayl257

La grosse "baleine" échouée  ::wub::

----------


## DarzgL

> Zeno Clash, je l'ai fini juste pour son univers si original. Ca fait du bien de voir ce genre de background, au milieu de tous ces machins heroic fantasy de plus en plus semblables. Par contre le c'est vraiment mou du cul, faut revoir tout le gameplay.


La mode est plutôt au post-apo en ce moment. Et en parlant de post-apo, c'est vrai qu'il m'arrivait très souvent d'avoir une envie débordante de faire une pile de cadavres avec les PNJ dans Oblivion, d'ailleurs je ne pouvais pas m'empêcher de faire un massacre à chaque fois que je chargeais la save de mon assassin lv30.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> La mode est plutôt au post-apo en ce moment.


Oui mais cet effet de mode vient d'un soudain revival de ce type d'univers (comme les zombies d'ailleurs). L'heroic fantasy (surtout celle dérivée de l'univers de Tolkien), on en bouffe à toutes les sauces depuis bien plus longtemps.

Mais bon, heroic fantasy ou post apo, l'univers de Zeno Clash change et ça fait un bien fou. Comme Myst en son temps quoi.

----------


## Leybi

> Une sorte de MMO offline? 
> 
> Au fait, dans Sacred 2, on a des arbres de compétences et des nouveaux skills qui se débloquent, ou comme dans Sacred 1 en une heure on a les six skills qui restent inchangés à part un temps de rechargement de plus en plus long, jusqu'à la fin de la partie 8766 heures plus tard?


Comme dans Sacred 1. Le gros point faible de la série je trouve.

----------


## Ekba

Bon ben comme sacred 2 est un jeu plutôt gourmand et que je joue sans ombre, sans AA, sans herbe avec ma ptite geforce 9650m gt pour pas que ça rame trop, la plupart des screens que j'ai pris sont... Une bouillie de pixels et on voit rien^^. J'ai quand même réussi a en sauver 2 :

L'entrée d'un village kobold :



L'anihilation de kobolds en combo "vague de flamme+pluie de météores", toujours très efficace :



Et j'ai poussé les graphismes au max juste pour prendre ce screen de ma magotte niveau 18 à l'écran principal :



Pas facile d'éviter les patchwork d'armure, pour l'instant j'ai jamais vu plus de deux pièces d'armure du même set. Je garde les pièces les plus intéressantes dans le coffre joueur, en espérant trouver le reste...^^

----------


## tim987

Arf, quand j'arrivais à avoir un set complet, d'autres pièces le rendait déjà completement obsolète. C'est pas mal Sacred 2, mais c'est bien la premiere fois que je regrette que le jeu soit TROP grand. Si encore ça ne se résumait pas à du bashage de groupe de 15 rats tout les 2 mètres... 

C'est un chouette jeu hein, mais comme je l'ai dit plus haut faut aimer de pouvoir se contenter de cliquer sur des rats pendant des semaines. Et j'accroche pas trop avec le mélange des genres, les fusils lasers et autres j'ai du mal.

----------


## Ekba

Ouais pareil, je ferme les yeux à chaque fois que je vois une grosse machine bleue fluo en plein milieu de la forêt... Le mauvais goût allemand, que veux-tu ?

En mage je pense pas que l'armure soit très importante en fait, moi j'hésite pas à passer d'une armure 40 à une armure 20 si ça me permet d'avoir des pièces qui vont bien ensemble. Pis dans les combats, soit je tue tout le monde avant de me prendre des dégàts, soit je me fais quasi one-shot, même pas le temps de prendre une potion de soin^^.

C'est dommage d'avoir autant d'armures différentes mais de pas pouvoir s'en servir.

----------


## tim987

Oui c'est vrai , j'essaye aussi de fermer les yeux sur les trucs à energie et les monstres qui disparaissent avec des effets futuristes. Mais bon, c'est dur parfois de faire abstraction de ça. Rien qu'en retirant ces trucs futuristes ils auraient gagné un "sympathie +1".

Sinon y'a un nombre assez conséquent de "quêtes" mais je ne prends jamais le temps de les lires car de toute façon ça se résume presque toujours à aller à un Point A et de poutrer tout le monde. C'est dommage, car ça casse l'immersion finalemment puisque je ne suis pas grand chose de l'histoire. Mais les tartines de 50 lignes pour me dire de poutrer tout le monde , j'arrive pas à m'y interesser.

Oh et les doublages aussi. Si c'est rigolo -parfois- les tons des voix françaises sont completement à coté de la plaque. J'ai presque envie de me frapper la tête à mort contre mon écran.

----------


## silverragout

Zero Crash



Terminer et c'est certainement pas son scénario qui est brillant.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Zero Crash



 ::huh::

----------


## Ekba

> Oui c'est vrai , j'essaye aussi de fermer les yeux sur les trucs à energie et les monstres qui disparaissent avec des effets futuristes. Mais bon, c'est dur parfois de faire abstraction de ça. Rien qu'en retirant ces trucs futuristes ils auraient gagné un "sympathie +1".
> 
> Sinon y'a un nombre assez conséquent de "quêtes" mais je ne prends jamais le temps de les lires car de toute façon ça se résume presque toujours à aller à un Point A et de poutrer tout le monde. C'est dommage, car ça casse l'immersion finalemment puisque je ne suis pas grand chose de l'histoire. Mais les tartines de 50 lignes pour me dire de poutrer tout le monde , j'arrive pas à m'y interesser.
> 
> Oh et les doublages aussi. Si c'est rigolo -parfois- les tons des voix françaises sont completement à coté de la plaque. J'ai presque envie de me frapper la tête à mort contre mon écran.


Bof la description des quêtes secondaires est très courte quand même hein, ça prend que quelques secondes à lire ça. Bon c'est vrai que quand t'as lu pour la 10ème fois "mon mari est parti dans la forêt y'a deux jours pour chercher des champignons et il n'est pas revenu, pouvez-vous aller voir ce qui lui est arrivé ?" ça gave un peu.

Bon ben pas moyen d'avoir un screen de l'écran de chargement, c'est tout noir, donc voici la phrase alakon que j'ai eu :

"Press alt+F4 for a bonus item"

----------


## Slayertom

*La preuve en image que les canards n'ont rien dans le crane (oui c'est toi PICHET alias Rambo !)*


*Mon tueur qui a été amputé par un mur*


*Le tueur de mon tueur est mon amis (enfin sauf quand c'est SilverRagout)*



*Une esquade d'élite avec un logo qui pétrifie les ennemis (qui n'aurait pas peur de ce lapin ? Hein qui ?)*



*"Les gars je crois que j'etend l'helico d'evac arriver"
"OH putain c'est un HIND !!!"*

----------


## Anonyme7383

Les parties sont un peu moins buggées ces derniers temps ?Ma précédente (et première) partie multi m'a laissé un goût de caca dans la bouche à cause des bugs (même si l'ambiance dans la squad était pas mal).

----------


## Ekba

Sacred 2 : la saga continue :

Ouaaaaaaaais un coffre plein d'or :



Ohé ? Y'a quel'qu'un ? Gildas ? Mmmmmh il a dû se passer un truc :



Regardes, ça brille :



Combat contre le griffon blanc, qu'on trouve à l'extrême nord-ouest de la carte, dans les montagnes :



Mon elfe niveau 25... Toujours pas évident de trouver une belle armure. J'ai déjà réuni trois pièces d'un set vert "des ancêtres" qui a l'air pas mal, je ferai des screens.

----------


## znokiss

C'est fluo.
Mais le slip en métal, c'est quand même über classe.

----------


## Aghora

C'est fluo, c'est vrai, je crois même que c'est plus joli chez Ekba que chez moi.

C'est qui Gildas au fait ?

----------


## Anton

> Ohé ? Y'a quel'qu'un ? Gildas ? Mmmmmh il a dû se passer un truc :




 ::O:

----------


## Haplo

HL² - Episode 2

C'est beau  ::wub:: 

 :;):

----------


## Steack

Papi Source il est toujours aussi surprenant  :^_^:

----------


## Nielle

Me suis fait baisé avec sacred 2. Je l'ai acheté sur leur site. Et il est téléchargeable que pendant un certain temps. Ducoup je peux plus le dl.. Ouéééééééééé

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Me suis fait baisé avec sacred 2. Je l'ai acheté sur leur site. Et il est téléchargeable que pendant un certain temps. Ducoup je peux plus le dl.. Ouéééééééééé


 ::o: 

Mais il est valable combien de temps le téléchargement ? J'ai vu sur le shop que l'extension de téléchargement 1 an coûte 7.95€... ::mellow::  Foutage de gueule spotted !

----------


## touriste

> Sacred 2 : la saga continue :
> 
> Ouaaaaaaaais un coffre plein d'or :
> 
> http://storage.canalblog.com/43/47/537013/42980737.jpg
> 
> Ohé ? Y'a quel'qu'un ? Gildas ? Mmmmmh il a dû se passer un truc :
> 
> http://storage.canalblog.com/98/00/537013/42980750.jpg
> ...


Sympa ton slip

----------


## shortanswer

Ca change de GTA 4 mais c'est sympa  ::ninja:: 





Spoiler Alert! 


Oui j'ai kubuntu et j'ai honte  ::sad::

----------


## xfire73

belle ma moto, hein ?  :B): 

 avant et apres

 une p'tite tof artistque  :Cigare:

----------


## Rikimaru

Les Power Ducks en positions

----------


## Pluton

X3, même Reunion, c'est beau  :Bave: 




... Mais qu'est-ce que ça peut bouffer comme temps ! ::O:

----------


## Nielle

Faudra que je m'y lance à ce jeu un de ces 4. J'étais pas allé loin dutout mais il a l'aire aynorme!

----------


## Graine

> C'est fluo, c'est vrai, je crois même que c'est plus joli chez Ekba que chez moi.
> 
> C'est qui Gildas au fait ?


Un moment j'ai cru que...

----------


## Aghora

Décidément, je suis le roi de l'ambigüité... ::siffle:: .

----------


## Kenji-32

FSX - Acceleration Pack vanilla.

Je viens juste de décoller de Seattle...


Un peu plus prêt cette fois-ci


Hop, on change d'environnement avec Bingou ou quelque chose comme ca, j'arrive pas à le retenir .... Sa se passe aux Philippines en tout cas!


Y a du monde dis donc là bas :


Une dernière pour la route ....

----------


## Ekba

Ben le vieux Gildas l'ermite... Naheulbeuk quoi tout ça... Oui bon d'accord je sors ---> []

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Mmmh, sympa :



HEUAAA :





Ca donne vachement envie d'y aller :

----------


## Kenji-32

> Ca donne vachement envie d'y aller :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8b2...6-fa3bce67f189


Ouai, t'es pas chaud toi?  ::): 


@ Ekba : C'est la chanson du vieux Gildas ...  ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## Plopman

_"Eu'l changlier qu'j'ai zigouillé, l'était au moins haut comme cha, ch'te jure *hips*"_

----------


## Froyok

Au tout début, mais après j'étais tellement pris que j'ai pas pensé au screenshot.  ::sad::

----------


## Lapinaute

Guild Wars  ::huh::

----------


## Silver

Ah les univers post-apo !

Des rencontres improbables se terminant en lutte pour sa survie. Ici notre ennemi Hronos est le seul à être resté en vie, et pourtant il était salement amoché.


Après notre arrivée remarquée en ville et juste avant de déclencher un massacre involontairement (des ennemis ont essayé de nous faire la peau pendant qu'on cherchait un pnj), on tombe sur un mariage entre russes...


Finalement le pnj que l'on cherchait nous a donné l'emplacement d'une base secrète pour toute l'équipe. Et il a fait tout ça gratuitement ! Je me demande si ça ne cachait pas quelque chose...


Ah si, des tourelles.  ::P:

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Guild Wars 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/68da68c...c-b246a8c5df81


Oui. ça doit être à la fin ajoutée de Prophecy (un niveau ou tu peux te balader, causer à des PNJ et obtenir un objet spécial, comme dans les autres épisodes)

----------


## Tygra

::P:  J'ai jamais vu ce dialogue en ayant geeké 2 ans dessus.
C'est moi ou tu joues avec une qualité graphique plutot "moche" ?
J'en avais un meilleur souvenir, surtout avec de l'AA, qu'il gérait sans trop de perte de FPS.

----------


## touriste

> Ah les univers post-apo !
> 
> Des rencontres improbables se terminant en lutte pour sa survie. Ici notre ennemi Hronos est le seul à être resté en vie, et pourtant il était salement amoché.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8a4...c-e682fd3d0f3a
> 
> Après notre arrivée remarquée en ville et juste avant de déclencher un massacre involontairement (des ennemis ont essayé de nous faire la peau pendant qu'on cherchait un pnj), on tombe sur un mariage entre russes...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a25...8de5fa754b.jpg
> 
> Finalement le pnj que l'on cherchait nous a donné l'emplacement d'une base secrète pour toute l'équipe. Et il a fait tout ça gratuitement ! Je me demande si ça ne cachait pas quelque chose...
> ...


Mhmm question les npc qui donnent des bases parlent en anglais? Parce que le truc relou de 4000 c est le russe partout =_=. Chaque fois que je trouve un npc avec une possibilité de quete il parle russe..

----------


## Theor

Avec FlashFM.  :B):

----------


## Olipro

::wub:: 
Mon GTA préféré

----------


## Morgoth

> Mon GTA préféré


Monsieur, je vous le dis, vous êtes un homme de goût.

----------


## Silver

> Mhmm question les npc qui donnent des bases parlent en anglais?


Ça je ne sais pas, seulement HawK-EyE s'en est occupé et rien que pour avoir cette quête c'est un vrai parcours du combattant. En gros il faut avoir avec soit 5 autres personnes, parler à un premier pnj, aller voir sa fille dans une autre ville en portant une leather armor, un hunting rifle et en étant accro au Jet pour qu'elle nous confonde avec son petit ami (elle aussi est shootée en fait) puis retourner voir le premier pnj.

Ensuite il faut essayer de passer 6 tourelles pour aller au poste de contrôle qui les désactive, bonne chance.  ::):

----------


## Olipro

- You work for me now.
- I work for money
- YOU WORK FOR ME NOW !!
- I work for mon ..
- SHUT UP !!!
*explose sa télé*


Ou encore
- ola, "biggas cojones" !  ::XD:: 

C'est sur, ce jeu avait bien plus les balls of steel que GTA 4 et ses dialogues façon 
"boooouhou je suis dayprayssif"
Ou
"ouiuiiiinnn il est mechant je suis triste"
Et autres
"bouhouhouhou ouin ouin je suis drogué et j'ai plus d'argent snif"

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> - You work for me now.
> - I work for money
> - YOU WORK FOR ME NOW !!
> - I work for mon ..
> - SHUT UP !!!
> *explose sa télé*
> 
> 
> Ou encore
> ...


Ca c'est sur qu'au niveau de l'ambiance et de cette "joie de vivre ressentie" , Vice City est bien que GTA 4.
Comme quoi , ca tient a pas grand chose...

----------


## Hellzed

J'ai aussi  été conquis par les chemises à fleurs, le second degré, les couleurs acidulées et le Malibu Club. Mon GTA préféré aussi.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Carrément et si jamais ils nous sortent un nouveau vice city je l espère dans la même veine!
Tong et uzi 9mm facon agence acapulco  :Bave: 


 :tired:

----------


## Thomasorus

Le meilleur GTA de cette période. Perso j'adorais la radio "Emotion" avec les fausses pubs de taxidermistes barrés, et je chantais Africa de Toto en roulant vers le soleil couchant sur mon scooter.  ::cry:: 

Alors après le gangsta nigga mothafucker de san andreas hum...  :tired:

----------


## Hellzed

J'ai arrêté la conquete de la ville au moment où il fallait distribuer les prospectus en hydravion pour le nouveau film de Candy Suxxx.
Je me plantais à chaque fois dans le stade où il y avait le derby destruction.  ::'(:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> C'est sur, ce jeu avait bien plus les balls of steel que GTA 4 et ses dialogues façon 
> "boooouhou je suis dayprayssif"
> Ou
> "ouiuiiiinnn il est mechant je suis triste"
> Et autres
> "bouhouhouhou ouin ouin je suis drogué et j'ai plus d'argent snif"


Ca ou les répliques de Niko :



Perso, j'aime aucun GTA à partir du 3 sauf le 4. Allez savoir pourquoi.

Un petit peu de screen de F.E.A.R 2 :

_Your face. Your ass. What's the difference?_



_I think you need some down time..._ 





_What a mess!_ 



WOKAY !



EEET SPEUAA ! ( Dead Space )

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Double.  ::|:

----------


## Vonslead

> Le meilleur GTA de cette période. Perso j'adorais la radio "Emotion" avec les fausses pubs de taxidermistes barrés, et je chantais Africa de Toto en roulant vers le soleil couchant sur mon scooter. 
> 
> Alors après le gangsta nigga mothafucker de san andreas hum...



Le braquage de banque de Vice City est juste pour moi la meilleur mission que j'ai fait dans un GTA avant le 4. La musique, elle est juste mythique.

----------


## Olipro

> Le braquage de banque de Vice City est juste pour moi la meilleur mission que j'ai fait dans un GTA avant le 4. La musique, elle est juste mythique.


Et tu bannis "juste" de ton langage si c'est pour massacrer la langue française en l'employant de cette façon complètement fausse.

----------


## Logan

C'est Just Leblanc  ::ninja::

----------


## Theor

Ah bon, il a pas de prénom.  :B): 
Sinon Vice City, toujours énorme. Des situations tellement  :B): .

----------


## Sk-flown

> C'est Just Leblanc


Tu viens manger chez moi, je t'invite?

----------


## Fernando

> Le meilleur GTA de cette période. Perso j'adorais la radio "Emotion" avec les fausses pubs de taxidermistes barrés, et je chantais Africa de Toto en roulant vers le soleil couchant sur mon scooter.


Les radios étaient vraiment pas mal, d'ailleurs c'est en parti à cause de la radio espagnol-cubaine que j'écoutais en boucle où on entendait parfois "Hola fernando" que j'ai pris Fernando comme pseudonyme (ça c'est de l'info super intéressante  ::rolleyes:: ).

Enfin toutes les stations étaient bien avec "video killed radio star" et l'autre en allemand dont j'ai aucune idée de l'orthographe du titre.

----------


## Pluton

Nananana die luftbalons §§§
Nena  ::love::

----------


## Olipro

elle a fait une reprise il y a quelques semaines pour les fans. En plus elle chante en français des fois.

----------


## Gtag

Il y a de très bons dialogues dans GTA 4, il y a même des répliques du grand détournement ! (Première mission ULPaper, le passant qui parle au portable va manger des chips, t'entends? Des chips !)

----------


## Sylvine

> elle a fait une reprise il y a quelques semaines pour les fans. En plus elle chante en français des fois.


 En réalité elle a fait 50 reprises...
Mais c'est vrai que la dernière à bien la patate, ils ont assuré Arte.

----------


## DarzgL

> Ca ou les répliques de Niko :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/28b...3f04509f87.jpg


Mouais, ce jeu de mots est tellement sursursurexploité qu'il en perd tout son charme...

----------


## Lapinaute

> Oui. ça doit être à la fin ajoutée de Prophecy (un niveau ou tu peux te balader, causer à des PNJ et obtenir un objet spécial, comme dans les autres épisodes)


Oui c'est le niveau feux d'artifice après avoir tomber la liche.
Mais bon le vieux mac qui parle de ma mère j'ai trouver ca bizarre =)

Pour la config j'ai un pc en carton.

----------


## Plopman

_J'arrive._

----------


## Pluton

/summon Metal Destroyer

----------


## Anonyme7383

Vite, vite... Un geek en manque d'amour !!!!!  ::P:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> elle a fait une reprise il y a quelques semaines pour les fans. En plus elle chante en français des fois.


Nena, ou le groupe qui a sorti une chanson y'a 25 ans et qui depuis la décline à l'infini...

Je continue de préférer la version originale...

----------


## Marty

Coriace le bougre !

----------


## tim987

Une perdrix dans Oblivion ?

----------


## Thomasorus

Huuum, saucisson...  :Bave:

----------


## Thom'

*STALKER* avec le Complete Mod  :Bave: 











Hinhinhin  :tired:

----------


## Kenji-32

:Bave:  Mais je trouve le gameplay de P'sP mieux  :^_^:

----------


## Jean Pale

> *STALKER* avec le Complete Mod 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/19d...46202e7cc0.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/796...a2446ba76e.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3cc...a281e9d5d2.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7c9...714fad7d5c.jpg
> ...


Ca a l'air bien. Ca rend le gameplay fps intéressant ou toujours aussi chiant ?

----------


## Thomasorus

Toujours aussi "chiant", ce n'est que cosmétique. Va plus du coté pluton pack pour améliorer le gameplay.  :;):

----------


## Pelomar

Faut être culotté pour appeler le gameplay vanilla de stalker "chiant"  :tired: 
Mais effectivement, ca ne change rien a ce niveau la.

----------


## Dark Fread

Il y a tout de même quelques petits ajouts au gameplay (les marchands qui réparent les armes, par exemple)

----------


## Morgoth

> Ca a l'air bien. Ca rend le gameplay fps intéressant ou toujours aussi chiant ?


Lol. Passé le début (disons jusqu'à la Base de la Liberté), les combats deviennent vachement pêchus de même que les armes ho.

----------


## Erkin_

Chiant vanilla, plutôt bon avec des mods qui modifient la balistique et les dégâts.

----------


## Morgoth

Les combats des derniers niveaux sont tout sauf chiants, même sans Mods. Le début par contre, c'est effectivement une autre histoire...

----------


## Pelomar

> Il y a tout de même quelques petits ajouts au gameplay (les marchands qui réparent les armes, par exemple)


Ouais enfin ca reste très mineur, surtout comparé au P'sP.

----------


## Marty

> Lol. Passé le début (disons jusqu'à la Base de la Liberté)


Hé ben, c'est un gros début non ?
Et je vois pas ce que vous reprochez au tout début. C'est la ou on est bien dans la merde, qu'on compte les munitions, les packs de survie et c'est la que c'est bon. Après la base de la liberté, c'est toujours aussi sympa mais plus "décontracté".

----------


## Olipro

Stalker vanilla EST chiant. C'est comme les total war en vanilla. Ils ne sont intéressants que pour ceux qui découvrent et qui ont peu d'expérience en jeu-video.

Mais le pluton pack est une merveille.

----------


## Marty

> Stalker vanilla EST chiant. C'est comme les total war en vanilla. Ils ne sont intéressants que pour ceux qui découvrent et qui ont peu d'expérience en jeu-video.


Je trouve pas. Pour les deux. Remarque, j'ai peut-être peu d'expérience dans les jeux-vidéos.

----------


## Jean Pale

Et le pluton pack est compatible avec le complete mod ? Il corrige cette balistique horrible ? Faut toujours jeter des boulons tous les 0.255 mètres ? La recette de la pizza 4 fromages a t-elle influencé le monde géo-politique ?

----------


## Ekba

Et voiciiiiiiiiiiii.... Mon elfe de la Lune dans NWN2, roublarde/ensorceleuse :



Mon chwal dans Oblibli :



Ma Dark Elf of Lineage ( temps de merde... ) :



Le set des Ancêtres à moitié complet dans Sacred 2 :



Un squelette qui donne vachement envie de savoir ce qu'il y a derrière la porte...



Y'a jamais rien dans ces gros sarcophages :



Première rencontre avec des fantômes :

----------


## Thom'

Séance *Sacred II* avec deux potes, on continue notre aventure  :B): 





Oui...c'est une vache  :tired: 



Ho...hai  ::mellow:: 

 ::wub::

----------


## Zaraf

> Stalker vanilla EST chiant. C'est comme les total war en vanilla. Ils ne sont intéressants que pour ceux qui découvrent et qui ont peu d'expérience en jeu-video.
> 
> Mais le pluton pack est une merveille.



Je dirais rien pour les total war. J'ai toujours joué en vanilla et j'ai bien aimé mais je suis loin d'être un pro de la stratégie.

Par contre je vois pas comment on peut trouver le gameplay de stalker chiant.. Excepté justement pour ceux qui découvrent et qui risquent de péter un câble sur la difficulté des combats.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Stalker vanilla EST chiant. 
> .


NON, c'est juste TON avis. 





Avis que je qualifierai de complétement idiot, mais ça, ce n'est aussi que mon avis...

----------


## Olipro

Pour peu qu'on aie un poil gouté à AMK ou au Pluton Pack, on se rend tout de suite compte de la nullité de la version vanilla de Stalker.
C'est à dire que l'on se rend compte de toute la profondeur de jeu pas du tout exploitée par la version vanilla, qui semble alors subitement très proche d'un jeu qui pourrait sortir sur ces boîtiers horribles que les jeunes branchent à leur téléviseur.
Si vous savez, ces jeux auxquels on peut jouer 2 minutes et 30 secondes sans se prendre la tête pendant le chargement d'un vrai jeu sur le PC.

Plus sérieusement, pour ma part, la premiere fois que j'ai fini Stalker, en version vanilla donc, j'ai trouvé ça "trop génial". Bon. Mais dès que j'ai touché à Oblivion Lost, à Priboi Story, à AMK et, joie absolue, au pluton pack, j'ai senti comme un grand vide en repensant à la version vanilla, qui m'a semblé alors absolument plate et vide.

Enfin bon, comme j'ai fini environ 10 fois ce jeu sous toutes ses formes possibles, je me permettais de donner MON avis hein. J'ai pensé que vu le background il pouvait avoir une once de chance d'être fondé.

----------


## silverragout

Vos screens de Sacred 2 me donne envie de le prendre, il les vaut pour 20-30 € ?

----------


## Ekba

Oh oui il les vaut. Bon c'est un peu répétitif comme jeu, c'est le genre qui veut ça, mais les quantités d'objets, la taille de la carte, le nombre de quêtes et l'humour omniprésent compensent bien.

Le mieux c'est d'explorer les grottes, mines et tombeaux. Et les cimetières, pour lire les épitaphes^^.

Pis pour 20Euros neuf à la Fnoc, y'a aucune raison de cracher dessus.

----------


## Nielle

On peut combiner le pluton pack avec le complet mod?

----------


## znokiss

Si quelqu'un y arrive, je suis preneur. Mais je crois que ça a déjà été tenté et que ça passe pas. On peut au mieux récupérer quelques textures du Complete pour les balancer dans le Pluton's Pack.
Mais y'a un topic dédié pour parler de tout ça.

----------


## Olipro

Si quelqu'un y parvient un jour, Stalker restera une référence en terme de FPS jeu de role pour les années à venir.  ::lol:: 
Si quelqu'un y parvient un jour ...  ::unsure::  :ouaiouai:

----------


## DarzgL

> Si quelqu'un y parvient un jour, Stalker restera une référence en terme de FPS jeu de role pour les années à venir. 
> Si le type qui a fait le Complete mod avait pas pété plus haut que son cul et laissé les modifs de gameplay aux mods qui le modifient bien...


Fixed. Il se prend un peu trop pour un dieu j'ai l'impression le gars qui a fait ce mod.

----------


## M.Rick75

Quelques screens de *La Compagnie des Zéros* que des potes m'ont fait sortir du placard afin de tater du multijoueur. Après des défaites cuisantes contre des adversaires humains, on est passé en mode entraînement contre 3 adversaires dirigés par l'IA (2 en niveau normal et 1 en difficile... Pas de commentaires on en chie pas mal comme ça).

Les anglais (IA) vont se prendre une V2 sur la tronche...


L'occasion de découvrir en haut à gauche quelques bouts de l'escouade en train de voler


Ainsi qu'un flying scottsman à droite de l'image


Bref, mais le vrai but de ce post c'est d'avoir des conseils pour virer intégralement l'interface ainsi que le fog of war, et si possible les unités masquées en rouge ou bleu (bref, qu'elles soient invisibles si cachées par un objet). Là, c'est en replay mais j'arrive à enlever le Hud avec la console (ctrl+shift+ù avec la commande taskbar_hide)... Mais il reste toujours le "en pause" et ça m'énerve. J'ai cherché sur google et zip nada (à part ce truc de la console) et sur les channel de discussion dans le jeu on m'a conseillé de faire alt+f4 (sans commentaires).
Merci pour vos (futurs) conseils, surtout que Mister Pipboy poste régulièrement de sacrés screens de son CoH moddé comme une voiture allemande.

----------


## Ezechiel

Pour le débat sur Stalker où tout le monde est d'accord mais s'engueule quand même, merci d'aller dans... Le topic de Stalker (ouatasurprisa)!

Je résume ce qui a été dit quand même:
Stalker c'est bien, avec les mods c'est mieux, mais ça retire rien au fait que sans les mods c'est déjà bien, mais quand on met les mods c'est quand même vachement mieux et du coup c'est dur de revenir à la version sans mods quand on a essayé avec. En fait tout le monde est d'accord pour dire que Stalker c'est super. Mais s'engueule quand même tendrement.

(et maintenant moi j'ai une page de posts à effacer)

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

T'as oublié de parler des glaces.  :Emo:

----------


## Ash_Crow

:recentronssurlesscreens:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ça a l'air joli, dommage que j'ai du flou dans mes yeux.

----------


## Pelomar

Une balle en pleine tete  :B):

----------


## JudaGrumme

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f83...689f836bfa.jpg
> 
> Une balle en pleine tete


J'ai mis une bonne minute à voir ce que tu visais...

Sinon c'est quoi ce jeu ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Acteon

The Hunter

----------


## Pelomar

> J'ai mis une bonne minute à voir ce que tu visais...
> 
> Sinon c'est quoi ce jeu ?


Ah oui merde, le nom du jeu.

The Hunter, jeu de chasse.

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Ah oui merde, le nom du jeu.
> 
> The Hunter, jeu de chasse.


Merci !

Ca exemple sans doute pourquoi tu visais une biche. :idiot:

----------


## Pelomar

Un chevreuil de 80 kilos  :B):

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Un chevreuil de 80 kilos


 :Bave: 

Hey mais ya une version gratuite ?  ::o:  Va falloir que je teste ça.

----------


## Pelomar

> Hey mais ya une version gratuite ?  Va falloir que je teste ça.


Ben vi, la je joue a la version gratuite, mais tu peux juste chasser du chevreuil avec un fusil a lunette.
Ce qui est deja largement suffisant.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Ça a l'air joli, dommage que j'ai du flou dans mes yeux.


Il faut enlever le film plastique qui protège ton écran. ::P: 

P'tain, chaque screen de Anno 1404 me donne envie de foncer l'acheter, mais j'attends les résultats du concours... Enfin si jamais on les a un jour. ::(:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Enfin si jamais on les a un jour.


J'avais déjà oublié ce concours.  :tired:

----------


## Shapa

L'age de Conan, y'a pas a dire il envoie le truc.

----------


## M0mo

Oui mais bon c'est un mmo gaché,rien que pour les bk je suis déçu.

----------


## Thom'

*Sacred II*,encore et toujours, avec Trull et maintenant un nouveau pote qui  nous a rejoint  :B):

----------


## Sk-flown

Attention, il y a une araignée qui vous poursuit!

 ::sad::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Ben vi, la je joue a la version gratuite, mais tu peux juste chasser du chevreuil avec un fusil a lunette.
> Ce qui est deja largement suffisant.


Y a pas la version club de golf ?  :tired:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Ouh yeah :



Documentaire historique à l'améwicaine :

----------


## Acteon

> *Sacred II*,encore et toujours, avec Trull et maintenant un nouveau pote qui  nous a rejoint


Normal les runes en bas a gauche de 3 couleurs différentes?
Spa très optimisé tout ca  :tired:

----------


## Frite

> *Sacred II*,encore et toujours, avec Trull et maintenant un nouveau pote qui  nous a rejoint


C'est où l'endroit sur les deux derniers screens, avec la caravane et les t-shirts ?  ::O:

----------


## terciperix

Nonnn, pas ça ! :Gerbe: 





Ouaaa, plus fort que mon vindicator  ::o:

----------


## Thom'

> Normal les runes en bas a gauche de 3 couleurs différentes?
> Spa très optimisé tout ca


Boarf si, elles me donnent toutes les même bonus  ::ninja:: 




> C'est où l'endroit sur les deux derniers screens, avec la caravane et les t-shirts ?


Celui de la caravane 

Spoiler Alert! 


c'est sur une petite ile dans le territoire des elfes, sur la cote du grand lac intérieur.


Pour les t-shirts 

Spoiler Alert! 


c'est en fait la fameuse quête "Blind Guardian". Tu fais une certaine quête et a la fin tu te retrouve là, a voir un concert de Blind Guardian de 10 mins...DANS le jeu, c'est géant  ::P: . Et a la fin, t'as une putain de récompense, mais chut !



En fait, on a décidé d'explorer entièrement la carte, comme ca on découvre tous les petits détails et endroits marrants  :B):

----------


## Pelomar

> Y a pas la version club de golf ?


Mais... Mais  :Emo:

----------


## Lucaxor

> Mais... Mais


Ahah, on se cotise pour lui offrir le permis dindon?  ::o:

----------


## Kamasa

> Il faut enlever le film plastique qui protège ton écran.
> 
> P'tain, chaque screen de Anno 1404 me donne envie de foncer l'acheter, mais j'attends les résultats du concours... Enfin si jamais on les a un jour.


Si t'as pas reçu de mail concernant ta victoire, c'est que t'as perdu, les résultats ont été envoyés  :;):

----------


## Acteon

> Boarf si, elles me donnent toutes les même bonus


Ah oui mais elle filent des protections contre les éléments, le mieux a mon avis c'est de mettre 3 rouges par exemples, 3 verts, 3 bleux et 3 violets.
Apres je sais pas si au niveau 24 t'as 3 runes d'une même couleur.

----------


## Pelomar

The Hunter



La piste que je suis depuis 5 minutes commence a se préciser...



La récompense après de longues heures de traque. 



Ne pas chier son coup...



La pute est touché, mais garde un peu de punch !



Deuxième coup, elle continue a courir !



Une course désespéré, l'issue ne fait plus de doute.



Exténué et blessé a mort, c'est au bord de l'eau que la bête vient mourir. Bon dans la doute je lui ai quand même collé une dernière balle dans la tete.



Victoire !

----------


## Kamasa

Mais c'est cruel  ::o:

----------


## Dark Fread

Je me refais GTA avec le mod realGTA que je ne connaissais point et que j'ai saisi au détour d'un post de notre johnclaude. C'est bien. 
Là je suis sur un pc de mierda, mais peut-être qu'en ajoutant l'ENB on pourrait presque avoir quelque chose d'assez mignon, tiens.

Avis de tempête sur Liberty City. 


Woputain !


Ah... Ok... La... Modélisation... O_O


Vends Viper, utilisée 1h, état d'usure normal.






Le mod ajoute une jolie statue de la Liberté, au somment de laquelle on peut même aller contempler la ville.



Mothafffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu-

----------


## Dark Fread

Les panneaux de pubs ont été bidouillées.




Z'ai cru voir un gros Lamarr... 


Joli, joli. 




Je précise que tout cela rend beaucoup mieux en mouvement (avec les reflets sur les carrosseries et tout).

----------


## Jean Pale

On dirait state of emergency.

Tiens, j'ai envie de l'installer ce dernier maintenant.

----------


## Thom'

Je viens de me mettre à *The Hunter*.
Les screens de Pelomar m'ont donné envie !







Et après une traque de 30 minutes, je tombe enfin sur la bête  :B): 



J'avais peur de pas l'avoir touché au début, mais en enlevant le viseur j'ai bien vu l'animal tombé à terre. Il a pas souffert, une balle dans le cou et s'en était fini  :Emo: 



 :Cigare:

----------


## Dark Fread

> On dirait state of emergency.
> 
> Tiens, j'ai envie de l'installer ce dernier maintenant.


Ca me rappelle que j'ai toujours voulu tester ce truc. C'est sympa ?

----------


## Jean Pale

C'est très tactique.

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Je viens de me mettre à The Hunter.
> Les screens de Pelomar m'ont donné envie !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e04...be45a311c6.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/82f...155fb5f205.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/443...9f23200f50.jpg
> 
> ...




140 kg  ::o: 

C'est vrai que c'est plutôt mignon pour un simulateur de génocide animalier. :militantdePETA:

----------


## Dark Fread

> C'est très tactique.


Je perçois comme un filet d'ironie dans ce post  :tired:

----------


## Thom'

> 140 kg 
> 
> C'est vrai que c'est plutôt mignon pour un simulateur de génocide animalier. :militantdePETA:


Clairement ! Et puis les sont aident vraiment à l'immersion. L'ambiance de la foret est super bien retranscrite. On avance avec le piaillement des oiseaux, le craquement des branches quand on marche dessus, le bruit du vent dans les arbres... ::wub::

----------


## Jean Pale

> Je perçois comme un filet d'ironie dans ce post


Bah voyons, comme par hasard  ::ninja:: 

Pourquoi on me prend jamais au sérieux  :Emo:

----------


## Pelomar

> The Hunter
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/594...a724c4dfc9.jpg
> 
> La piste que je suis depuis 5 minutes commence a se préciser...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d2e...bdc90b90da.jpg
> 
> La récompense après de longues heures de traque. 
> ...


A noter que d'après les stats, seuls 2 coups ont touché au but, donc j'ai du chié celui du 5ème screen  :tired:

----------


## Thom'

> A noter que d'après les stats, seuls 2 coups ont touché au but, donc j'ai du chié celui du 5ème screen


Dis, les ptites barres cyan, vertes, oranges, sur le PDA ca correspond a quoi ?  ::P: 

Je viens de me faire 30mins de marche et j'ai rien trouvé  ::|:

----------


## Pelomar

> Dis, les ptites barres cyan, vertes, oranges, sur le PDA ca correspond a quoi ? 
> 
> Je viens de me faire 30mins de marche et j'ai rien trouvé


Je sais pas. J'ai l'impression que c'est la proximité d'un animal mais ca m'étonnerait en fait.
Bref je sais pas.

30 "vrai" minutes ? Parce que si oui je sais pas comment tu fais, ma dernière chasse en 20 minutes j'en ai vu deux (et tué qu'un, le deuxième je lui ai quasiment rentré dedans sans le voir  ::sad:: ) et celle avant j'en ai buté 3 en une demi-heure.

Je dois etre très talentueux  :Cigare:

----------


## Jean Pale

C'est la détection du son d'un animal.

----------


## Thom'

> Je sais pas. J'ai l'impression que c'est la proximité d'un animal mais ca m'étonnerait en fait.
> Bref je sais pas.
> 
> 30 "vrai" minutes ? Parce que si oui je sais pas comment tu fais, ma dernière chasse en 20 minutes j'en ai vu deux (et tué qu'un, le deuxième je lui ai quasiment rentré dedans sans le voir ) et celle avant j'en ai buté 3 en une demi-heure.
> 
> Je dois etre très talentueux


En fait c'est 26 minutes  ::ninja:: 
Ouais je sais pas, j'ai choisis le spwan sud et j'ai carrément rien vu. La je viens de recommencer sur le spawn nord et j'ai croisé un petit groupe de 4 mule deer....j'en ai eu 2  :B):

----------


## Skouatteur

> J'avais peur de pas l'avoir touché au début, mais en enlevant le viseur j'ai bien vu l'animal tombé à terre. Il a pas souffert, une balle dans le cou et s'en était finit


Bravo, parce qu'à la chasse les HeadShots ça vaut que dalle  :;):

----------


## Vonslead

> Ouh yeah :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/067...9-d8a3b8f9ebf1


Pour moi la meilleure mission de GTA 4.

----------


## orime

Y'a que moi que ca choque le jeu de chasse ?  :Emo: 

Vous pouvez pas tuer du nazi mexicain au lieu de tuer Bambi ?  ::cry::

----------


## Jean Pale

Tarlouze  :tired:

----------


## Ekba

Vaut mieux chasser pour le plaisir sur PC qu'en vrai...^^

----------


## Pelomar

> Bravo, parce qu'à la chasse les HeadShots ça vaut que dalle


Euh, les chevreuils ça court beaucoup moins bien sans la tête  :tired:

----------


## Pluton

> Euh, les chevreuils ça court beaucoup moins bien sans la tête


Monsieur est connaisseur !  :Cigare:

----------


## Thom'

*Sacred II.* Voila où on en est  ::):

----------


## Ekba

J'ai des screens de Mage Knight Apocalypse, ça vous avez pas dû en voir souvent hein^^. Je vais faire une topic dessus pour déconner ( note : vous connaissiez les jeux qui faisaient des screens en tga, en bmp, voilà le jeu qui ne fait que des screens de 640x480, mais en jpeg... ) :

Ma ptite vampire ( bon c'est tout aliasé mais dans le jeu c'est vachement mieux... ) :



De dos :



Fight avec des Orcs :



Un point de sauvegarde/resurrection :



Un Nain avec une grosse hache :

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> J'ai des screens de Mage Knight Apocalypse, ça vous avez pas dû en voir souvent hein^^. Je vais faire une topic dessus pour déconner ( note : vous connaissiez les jeux qui faisaient des screens en tga, en bmp, voilà le jeu qui ne fait que des screens de 640x480, mais en jpeg... ) :
> 
> Ma ptite vampire ( bon c'est tout aliasé mais dans le jeu c'est vachement mieux... ) :
> 
> http://storage.canalblog.com/02/14/537013/43308531.jpg
> 
> De dos :
> 
> http://storage.canalblog.com/36/01/537013/43308532.jpg
> ...


Ah oui c'est le jeu plein de bug au niveau des textes et des plantages à répétition. Très bon jeu, si bon que je l'ai désinstallé et mis à la poubelle après une heure de jeu. Même pas essayer de le revendre, ça aurait été une insulte à celui qui l'aurait acheté en occase.

----------


## Skouatteur

> Euh, les chevreuils ça court beaucoup moins bien sans la tête


Ouais, mais après tu mets quoi au-dessus de la cheminée? Un steack haché empaillé?  ::P:

----------


## Ekba

> Ah oui c'est le jeu plein de bug au niveau des textes et des plantages à répétition. Très bon jeu, si bon que je l'ai désinstallé et mis à la poubelle après une heure de jeu. Même pas essayer de le revendre, ça aurait été une insulte à celui qui l'aurait acheté en occase.


Ah oui les bugs de texte, j'ai oublié de mettre ça dans mon topic dédié, merci de me le rappeler^^.

----------


## Nyloel

Vu que je me refais une 3ème partie en malkavienne (après l'avoir fait en tremere buguée il y a quelques années et en ventrue y'a une semaine), c'est l'occasion pour ma petite libellule  ::wub::  de se faire vanner par tous les tarés de Dowtown, Santa Monica et consorts. Pourquoi tant de haine ?

Mercurio qui ferait bien mieux de s'occuper de nettoyer tout ce rouge -_-



Bertram n'aime pas que je l'appelle "l'affreux".



Ma préférée parmi les réactions des PNJ à mon charme malkavien.



Bon, y'en a d'autres mais je dois dire qu'une nouvelle partie en malkav vaut le coup, rien que pour la tortue : 



Le dialogue avec le panneau :



Ou les calembours foireux sortis de l'esprit tordu de ma petite malkav :



Ceci dit, elle est parfois pas que déformée de l'esprit ma malkav :

----------


## Nelfe

Les dialogues des malkav' dans ce jeu, priceless  ::love::

----------


## Pluton

_- Name's Riddick. Thinks his shit don't stink._  ::wub::

----------


## Erkin_

Ahhh Abbott, il est magnifique ce jeu en plus d'être génial.  ::wub:: 
Mon FPS solo coup de coeur 2009 !

----------


## Kamasa

Je me suis remis à *Beyond good and evil*, la faute aux annonces répétées récemment sur la non-sortie puis sur son éventuelle sortie de la suite.







Ha la tête du chien, je m'en souvenais plus de lui  ::XD::

----------


## Nelfe

> Euh, les chevreuils ça court beaucoup moins bien sans la tête


Moins bien que les oies ?

----------


## Thom'

Encore du *Sacred II* parce que c'est bien  :Bave: 







Et *The Hunter*

----------


## Slayertom

Des screenshot de AKA durant la soirée d'hier qui sont vraiment magnifiques

----------


## Kamasa

Le jeu ne gère pas l'anti-aliasing ?
Parce que ça gâche le visuel là :-/

----------


## Pelomar

> Moins bien que les oies ?


Arretez  :Emo:

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Le jeu ne gère pas l'anti-aliasing ?
> Parce que ça gâche le visuel là :-/


 :tired: 

Tu parles d'ArmA2 ? T'es bien difficile.

----------


## elpaulo

> Le jeu ne gère pas l'anti-aliasing ?
> Parce que ça gâche le visuel là :-/


Eh bé je sais pas ce qu'il te faut toi.

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Eh bé je sais pas ce qu'il te faut toi.


Bah de l'antialiasing, apparement. :con:

----------


## Morgoth

Si, le jeu le gère. Mais faut faire l'impasse sur les ombres. Ou alors se contenter de vignettes, ça évite les effets d'escaliers (in-game, c'est une autre histoire).

----------


## RUPPY

Hummmm un gros pouascaille bien con...avec un beau lustre tout pointu au dessus de sa baudruche


En plus il fait le cake


Et on s'agite pour faire son intéressant


Voilaaaa on fait moins le malin avec des piques plantés dans le melon..


Hummmm jouflu ce mérou Oo

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

C'est Tombe Raideur ?

----------


## Ghost Line

Wai, à deux doigts de couper la faim du mérou ? :D

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Wai, à deux doigts de couper la faim du mérou ? :D


Tu déconnes ou quoi !
Ya du cuir et des tentacules , qu'est ce qu'il te faut de plus ?!

----------


## Kenji-32

> Encore du *Sacred II* parce que c'est bien


Il rame toujours autant?  ::): .

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Il rame toujours autant? .


Oui. Optimisation à chier.

----------


## Thom'

Moi ca va tant qu'il y a pas des masses de mobs a l'écran.

----------


## RUPPY

> C'est Tombe Raideur ?


Ouaip, c'est Tomb raider Underworld, je suis une buse, j'oublie toujours d'indiquer  le nom du jeu alors que je suis le premier à m'énerver lorsque quelqu'un oublie  ::|:  ..... Fouettez-moi  :WTF:

----------


## Olipro

Bon mes trips video-ludiques du moment :
Fallout 3 + xfo + fook + mmm + increase goul spam


Butter des monstres grands comme la Tour Eiffel avec Marn, Satanae et Nonok sur
Serious Sam 1 : The Second Encounter


Déambuler dans la station spatiale que j'ai construite, Deep Duck Nine, avec les canards de Machete, sur le mod Space Build 3 de 
Garry's Mod

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Va vraiment falloir que je me mette "sérieusement" a Garrys mod.
Je sais faire qu'un siege propulsé a toute blinde dans l'espace et ensuite tapez kill dans la console  :tired:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Fouettez-moi


Avec un Thong Whip ou un Strap Whip ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamasa

> Butter des monstres grands comme la Tour Eiffel avec Marn, Satanae et Nonok sur
> Serious Sam 1 : The Second Encounter
> http://uppix.net/8/b/7/4f2c39248893e...0f5cfa63tt.jpg


C'est la version HD ?

----------


## Olipro

Non, elle n'est pas sortie.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Ou le temps pour le finir :



2h30 plus tard :



1h15 après :



15 minutes :

----------


## Plopman

Il m'a fallu 6h30 pour le finir en hard avec les missions secondaires, moi Wolf. Pas un grand jeu, mais mignonnet  ::rolleyes:: 

*Crysis Wars, le gros flingue qui fait boum*

----------


## Pluton

Bowdel, que j'aime ce jeu !  ::love::

----------


## Kenji-32

Rester dehors pendant un blow out, tu les veux vraiment ces radiations  ::): .

----------


## BuzzerMan

> 2h30 plus tard :





> 1h15 après :





> 15 minutes :


Tu l'as fini en 3h ? Tu es hardc0re ou ce jeu est vraiment court/pourri ?

Et pour Stalker:CS, j'aimerais bien savoir où il cache les screenshots pris avec le jeu, j'en ai fait plein mais je les ai toujours pas trouvé (j'ai pas non plus bien cherché...). Par contre moi aussi j'adore ce jeu, même sans y jouer en mode pas de réticule/pas de GPS.

----------


## Pluton

> Rester dehors pendant un blow out, tu les veux vraiment ces radiations .


Je suis avec les gardes du Devoir dans le wagon à la décharge, près de l'entrée du bar.

----------


## Kenji-32

[QUOTE=BuzzerMan;2446092]Tu l'as fini en 3h [?/QUOTE]

2H15+1H15+15 = 3H45  :;): . Mais le jeu est très court, donc en facile, il se torche très vite  :^_^: .

@Pluton : Sa change tout  ::P: .

----------


## BuzzerMan

En fait, ça fait même 4h, impressionnant ! Je comptais l'éviter mais ça se confirme, c'est pas la peine. Je pense que le test de CPC ira aussi dans ce sens de toute façon, et le multi a pas l'air de le sauver !

----------


## Kenji-32

Sa fait bien 3h45 avec mes chiffres ... Mais sinon 4H pour la durée de sa partie, soit une scéance de LSDA version longue  ::): . ( ou tout autre film très long  :;):  ). Bref, si le multi suit pas, je passe aussi.

----------


## Plopman

Ouais enfin pour finir le jeu en 4H t'as du y aller comme un bourrin, aussi.

----------


## Erkin_

Ouais a mon avis il a du bâcler en beauté le jeu, j'ai pris 9h sans avoir trouvé tous les trésors/livres/renseignements.
C'est un des rares FPS solo fun de l'année, vaut mieux en profiter et le savourer.
(Et montez le niveau de difficulté !).

----------


## Anonyme871

En facile, quel intérêt ?

----------


## Jean Pale

En très difficile il prend une heure de plus d'après les mecs ayant eu le courage de le finir.

----------


## Zaraf

> Et pour Stalker:CS, j'aimerais bien savoir où il cache les screenshots pris avec le jeu, j'en ai fait plein mais je les ai toujours pas trouvé (j'ai pas non plus bien cherché...)



C'est un truc du genre :
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\STALKER-CS\screens

----------


## chenoir

Ce qui est chiant quant Pluton poste des screenshots, c'est qu'on ne peut pas s'empêcher de laisser la souris glisser lentement et insidieusement vers l'icône de lancement de STALKER.

Bon allez, moi je finis fallout premier du nom, et je me relance dans Arcanum, je vous filerai des screenshots.

----------


## Ekba

Allez chuis un ouf malade moi j'ai continué Mage Knight Apocalypse en vampire ( maintenant que le problème de plantage est résolu, c'est pas trop mal ).

Le pouvoir de Transfusion, qui tue n'importe quel ennemi de base en lui volant toute sa vie :



L'entrée de Silverholt, la ville des Nains libérés de l'esclavage :



Devant la taverne, avec des Nains, des Naines et le chef :



Et voilà le premier mec que j'ai coupé en deux grâce au Deadly Reflex dans Oblivion...

----------


## bixente

_Médaille de bronze pour bibi.


Zoooeeeeyyyyyy !!!!!!
_

----------


## Steack

> Allez chuis un ouf malade moi j'ai continué Mage Knight Apocalypse en vampire ( maintenant que le problème de plantage est résolu, c'est pas trop mal ).
> 
> Le pouvoir de Transfusion, qui tue n'importe quel ennemi de base en lui volant toute sa vie :
> 
> http://storage.canalblog.com/78/23/537013/43378178.jpg
> 
> L'entrée de Silverholt, la ville des Nains libérés de l'esclavage :
> 
> http://storage.canalblog.com/05/78/537013/43378198.jpg
> ...


Metal Destroyeur a un double compte  :tired:

----------


## Ekba

Même pas vrai, dans Fallout j'habille pas mon perso comme une *bip* hentai...^^

----------


## Steack

"Uplink", le niveau inédit dispo dans la démo de HL.

C'est trop bien ce jeux (HL hein, pas ce niveau en particulier  :^_^: ).

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> "Uplink", le niveau inédit dispo dans la démo de HL.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ded...4d43c11d4c.jpg
> C'est trop bien ce jeux (HL hein, pas ce niveau en particulier ).


Mon dieu, j'ai dû le faire, faire et refaire ce niveau. J'étais fan !  ::wub:: 

Pour les screens, petit test sur WoW :

----------


## Jean Pale

Machete § (Vietcong)

----------


## Dolcinni

Bon bah ça va, c'est pas si pourri que ça pour l'instant. Avec le XFO en tout cas.

----------


## Donnerstag

Evil Genius


Une base dont même Fantômas n'aurait pas osé rêver.



Ach ! Ach ! Bientôt, le monde tremblera !

La chambre froide 



Les sbires torturent en moonwalkant.

----------


## Lord_Braathen

> Mon dieu, j'ai dû le faire, faire et refaire ce niveau. J'étais fan ! 
> 
> Pour les screens, petit test sur WoW :
> 
> plein d'images



Quand on regarde les vignettes on trouverait ca presque beau, mais  quand on agrandit l'image ca pique tout de suite les yeux. On sent bien le moteur graphique qui date de 2001...

----------


## Kenji-32

C'est surtout la qualité du screen qui est pas vraiment bonne. Lance le jeu sur ton pc, il va être tout de suite plus beau  :;): .

----------


## LetoII

> C'est surtout la qualité du screen qui est pas vraiment bonne. Lance le jeu sur ton pc, il va être tout de suite plus beau .


Non, le moteur graphique de WoW était déjà dépassé à la sorti du titre et les upgrades qu'il a subit ont juste réussi à faire ramer le jeu sur des configs surpuissante sans le rendre énormément plus beau.

----------


## Kenji-32

J'ai pas dit qu'il était super beau et tout, j'ai juste dit que le jeu était plus beau que les screens de Mr.Pipboy ...  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> J'ai pas dit qu'il était super beau et tout, j'ai juste dit que le jeu était plus beau que les screens de Mr.Pipboy ... .


Et pourtant je joue à fond, la prochaine fois je passerais par photoshop pour le rendu jpg.

----------


## Kenji-32

Ouai mais je crois que c'est l'outil made in bli² qui est pas top top pour les screenshots...

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Ouai mais je crois que c'est l'outil made in bli² qui est pas top top pour les screenshots...


J'utilise Fraps  :;): .

----------


## Kenji-32

Et moi qui voulait accusé l'outil de bli²  ::P: . Sa m'étonne vachement de FRAPS là ... Il me déçoit un max sur ce coup  :Emo:  .

----------


## LetoII

> Et moi qui voulait accusé l'outil de bli² . Sa m'étonne vachement de FRAPS là ... Il me déçoit un max sur ce coup  .


Ben non, c juste pas plus beau que ça en jeu hein.

----------


## Kenji-32

Ouai ouai  ::rolleyes::   :;): .

----------


## Valkyr

> Evil Genius
> 
> Screens


Evil Genius !  ::o:  Je m'étais tellement poilé sur ce jeu.

----------


## kayl257

C'est si bien que ça? C'est quoi comme genre?

----------


## Valkyr

Non, pas _si_ bien, mais rafraîchissant et original. C'est un jeu de gestion où t'incarnes un génie du mal (d'où le titre) à la James Bond et autres films d'espionnage kitsch. Tu construis ta base maléfique dans une montagne et de là tu contrôles des opérations politiques dans le monde entier, avec des sbires et hommes de main à tes ordres. Mais les espions veulent ta peau, donc il faut barder ta base de pièges pour te protéger.

Le jeu a des défauts style répétitivité, vague mollesse, maniabilité/interface parfois énervante. Mais il y a un bon humour (comme le sbire qui interroge en faisant du moonwalk sur le screen de Donnerstag) et des mécanismes de jeu qui changent. J'ai passé de bons moments dessus.

----------


## Ekba

Donne envie de réinstaller Dungeon Keeper 2 ça^^.

----------


## Slayertom

Des montages photo sur arma1 et 2 (mais avec du ingame):

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/2...arestudent.jpg


J'ai pas autant confiance en l'ia que lui  :WTF:   ::P:

----------


## Lord_Braathen

> J'ai pas autant confiance en l'ia que lui


Quoique quand tu vois la frousse qu'un fusil sniper peut faire à un pilote de chasse contrôlé par l'IA, il est fort possible que le pacifiste  ouvre soudainement sa braguette et que les chars implosent d'effroi  ::P:

----------


## Pluton

Stalker Pluton's Pack en ironman.
(Cf.ici)










What else ?  :Cigare:

----------


## Sk-flown

> What else ?


De la drogue et des putes?

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> De la drogue et des putes?


C'est vrai que des fois , STALKER manque cruellement de sordide au niveau sexuel , dommage  ::P: .

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> De la drogue et des putes?


A quand un mod avec des Stalkettes qui snif des rails ?

----------


## Lord_Braathen

> A quand un mod avec des Stalkettes qui snif des rails ?


Suffit de jouer à Fallout 3 avec le XFO. Bon c'est clair que c'est pas un bordel de luxe, mais même Pluton arrive à y trouver son compte, donc bon...

----------


## Steack

Putain, le ciel est toujours aussi beau dans STALKER  ::wub::

----------


## Goji

Et en plus, il bouge !

----------


## Jean Pale

Voider (mod UT3 musical expérimental pour épileptique)

----------


## Dark Fread

Djizeuss  ::O:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Boulon a un frère qui fait carrière...  :^_^:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Et en plus, il bouge !


Hein ? Quoi ?! Avec quel mod ?

----------


## Jean Pale

L'UE3 est décidément trop terne et réaliste :> (Airborn) :

----------


## Kamasa

C'est mignon ça, c'est quoi ? (si c'est Airborn, alors je connais pas, et google pas trop non plus  :^_^:  )
Dommage que l'interface soir énorme.

----------


## Sylvine

C'est Airborn...
http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&so...born+UT3&meta=

----------


## Jean Pale

Actuellement c'est peu jouable et y'a rien à faire, ils ont juste sorti un truc pour participer au contest.

----------


## Scratchproof

Ouah, les nuages font des formes dans le ciel  ::o:

----------


## cailloux

> Voider (mod UT3 musical expérimental pour épileptique)
> 
> http://img2.imageshack.us/img2/6048/...0361331.th.png http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/9...0410639.th.png http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/496...0411825.th.png http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/5...0412018.th.png
> http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/3...0412138.th.png http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/1...0412892.th.png http://img376.imageshack.us/img376/3...0414142.th.png http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/8...0414401.th.png



Tu peux développer ça STP ? Je trouve pas d'infos ni de vidéos.

----------


## Jean Pale

C'est très basique à l'état actuel hein. Tu as 6 touches correspondant à des sonorités de batterie (kick, snare, etc...) et ça fait des visuels en plus de la musique en fond sonore. Ils conseillent d'y jouer avec une batterie électronique ou autres objets y ressemblant, mais ça marche très bien à la manette ou au clavier (même si c'est moins fun).

Tiens http://forums.epicgames.com/showthread.php?t=698928

Edit : La musique a l'air de se générer selon ce que l'on fait.

----------


## silverragout

*Team Fortress 2*



Dans le cul, les farmers.  :;):

----------


## Morgoth

> L'UE3 est décidément trop terne et réaliste :> (Airborn) :
> 
> http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/4...1340846.th.png http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/2...1352083.th.png http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/2...1373642.th.png http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/264...1392327.th.png 
> http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/5...1392964.th.png http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/844...1404781.th.png http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/2...1425978.th.png http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/9...1432422.th.png


Pas mal.

----------


## Ekba

Petite séance Oblivion :

Ayant vaillament récupéré le heaume de Verdesang ( vraiment nulle ces quêtes de la guilde des mages, on sait toujours à l'avance ce qui va se passer ), je me sentais pas trop de retourner à la Cité Impériale à pied, mon fidèle destrier s'étant fait bouffé par un lion des montagnes. J'ai donc décidé de descendre jusqu'à Leyawin afin de trouver une embarcation qui me remonterait vite fait jusqu'à la capitale. Par chance, j'en ai trouvé une :



Tiens, faudra que je pense à visiter Shivering une fois...



J'ai accosté près de la grotte de Grosdos, pour éviter de me faire harponner par les gobelins vivant dans le coin. J'ai donc continué à pied, et déjà, le soleil se couchait. J'aime ces moments-là, comme disait l'autre.



J'ai ramené le heaume à Traven, puis, la nuit étant tombée pour de bon, je suis allé me coucher à l'auberge de tous les Saints... Un repos bien mérité.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

C'est vraiment une petite couverture...  :tired:

----------


## Ekba

Ouais mais c'est mieux que de dormir habillé sur le lit pas défait... Comme les pnj en vanilla quoi.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> C'est vraiment une petite couverture...


Nan, elle est juste trop conne pour la mettre dans la bon sens.  :tired:

----------


## Say hello

> Petite séance Oblivion :
> 
> Ayant vaillament récupéré le heaume de Verdesang ( vraiment nulle ces quêtes de la guilde des mages, on sait toujours à l'avance ce qui va se passer ), je me sentais pas trop de retourner à la Cité Impériale à pied, mon fidèle destrier s'étant fait bouffé par un lion des montagnes. J'ai donc décidé de descendre jusqu'à Leyawin afin de trouver une embarcation qui me remonterait vite fait jusqu'à la capitale. Par chance, j'en ai trouvé une :
> 
> http://storage.canalblog.com/75/86/537013/43509089.jpg
> 
> Tiens, faudra que je pense à visiter Shivering une fois...
> 
> http://storage.canalblog.com/19/71/537013/43509150.jpg
> ...


3e compte de metaldestroyer spotted.  :tired:

----------


## Valkyr

> Nan, elle est juste trop conne pour la mettre dans la bon sens.


Jme suis dit la même chose  ::XD::

----------


## Ash_Crow

Même dans le bon sens, ça reste petit comme couverture...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Pas pour une elfe qui dort nue dans une auberge familiale.

----------


## Olipro

Bon ok, je suis encore dans l'obligation d'augmenter le taux de virilité de ce topic
Pvk 2 sur machete : Nonok plein de flèches


GTA 4 avec les machete : Nonok plein de balles


Arma 2 avec quelques machete : Olipro criblé de balles (et cérémonie mortuaire)

----------


## Euklif

> Pvk 2


Hum? C'est quoi en fait? :intéressé:

----------


## kayl257

Pirates Vikings Knights 2
(cf ma signature)

----------


## Euklif

Merci. C'est décidé, j'prend Half Life 2 bientot.

----------


## Ekba

> Pas pour une elfe qui dort nue dans une auberge familiale.


J'ai perdu mon pyjama à l'effigie d'Uriel Septim, spa ma faute^^.

T'façon vous préférez les barbares virils en pagne et les soldats qui font piou piou avec leurs gros calibres, z'êtes tous gay ! :^_^:  ::sad::  :tired:

----------


## Cedski

http://cedski.free.fr/Mon%20site%20w...edland-end.JPG

Ma seule et unique région sur SC4, réalisée entre 2003 et 2007 (si, si)... Ca c'est de la durée de vie !

----------


## Olipro

Sim city 4  ::wub:: 
Ta ville est ... épique !  :;):

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Mais tu es un grand malade !  ::mellow:: 

Ca se gère comment ce genre de map, avec 6 bras et le jeu lancé 3 fois ?

----------


## kayl257

::o: 

La classe!

----------


## Aghora

Dans...un seul..."carré" ? ::o:

----------


## Loopkiller01

'spèce de malade !

----------


## Valkyr

Best city builder's built city evah.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Je sais meme pas comment tu peux faire venir du monde sans monter une partie agricole dans chaque ville , et donc polluer l'air et l'eau , et donc empecher les buildings de prospérer.
Jayjay mec  ::o:

----------


## bixente

Je comprends que tu es mis 4 ans à la construire, le Hardware PC de l'époque devait avoir du mal à suivre pour afficher tout ça  :^_^:

----------


## Anton

La nouveauté (d'alors) de SC4 est justement de pouvoir segmenter les secteurs. Il est donc tout à fait possible de faire une map 100% agricole, une map 100% industrielle, et une map 100% urbaine par exemple.

----------


## Olipro

Soirée avec Marn et Nonok à bord de l'USS Voyager à regarder des parodies de star wars sur la youtube TV 2.0 sur Garry's mod

----------


## Cedski

Alors pour répondre : 

Il y a évidemment plusieurs villes ! Des grandes, des moyennes, des petites... 
Les grandes ramaient (rament?) énormément . On voit le découpage ici, au début (2003) :

http://cedski.free.fr/Mon%20site%20w...-%20region.jpg

Mais justement le "but" était d'essayer de rendre la région cohérente dans son ensemble, sans voir la limite artificielle des villes. Malgré cela j'ai quand même des villes spécialisées (industries, agriculture - uniquement utile "pour le fun" -, commerce et un peu habitations) dans un rapport de 40/60 (40% spécialisées, 60% polyvalentes), mais moins en surface les grandes cartes étant toute polyvalentes (sinon cela ce serait vu....).

Je crois qu'elle fait 4 000 000 d'habitants ce qui n'est pas énorme dans l'absolu vu la surface totale.

----------


## Setzer

"St Tropez Cédric"  ::XD:: 

Ce sont des "tropézien-cédriciens"?  ::P:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Perso , je préfere Cédricopolis , qui doit etre un phare de l'image de notre grand leader !  ::P:

----------


## Pataplouf

Des screens pas particulièrement beaux (voir limite laids parfois), mais je les aime bien quand même.

IA Fleet war





Arma II



Combat mission shock force





Counter strike prison break (!)



Killing floor

----------


## Dark Fread

Je suis descendu dans les sous-sols d'Agroprom à 18h14 précises, laissant à la surface La Taupe que je venais de sauver tant bien que mal des forces spéciales débarquées sur les lieux. 
Quelques bandits ont essayé de me ralentir, sans succès. 
J'avançais prudemment, il faisait noir, très noir là-dessous, des ténèbres à trancher au couteau. J'avais peur, même mon arme avait peur. Lorsque le hurlement s'est fait entendre, aucun doute : il y avait une sangsue, là, quelque part, qui rôdait... Je l'entendais marcher et grogner. Six militaires armés jusqu'au dents... Il y a eu des coups de feu, des cris, et cinq cadavres se sont figés sur mon PDA. Peut-être que le dernier bidasse est parvenu à s'enfuir, je ne sais pas...
Au détour d'un couloir, mon coeur a failli lâcher lorsque j'ai vu la sangsue, de dos, translucide, irréelle. Je ne bougeais plus. Elle ne m'avait pas entendu arriver dans le couloir. J'ai aligné lentement sa tête avec le canon de mon arme et j'ai fait feu. 
Je ne l'ai pas manquée, j'en suis certain. Pourtant cette foutue abomination s'est retourné en hurlant, alors je lui ai carrément vidé mon chargeur dans les tripes. Un premier...
Puis un second, tout en essayant de lui échapper à travers ces maudits tunnels. 
Puis un troisième ! Je m'enfuyais toujours, pansant tant bien que mal les innombrables plaies qui me couvraient déjà... La bête haletait derrière moi, sur mes talons, rendue folle par le goût du sang. Je me suis retourné une dernière fois pour lui faire face... Et j'ai compris que j'allais mourir sans avoir le temps de décharger mon arme, j'ai compris que j'allais m'écrouler ici, dans La Zone, avec quelques balles encore dans mon fusil. 


(agrandissez, on voit pas la sangsue dans le thumbnail)

Brrrrr... Putain CE JEU !

----------


## L'invité

:haha:

----------


## Pluton

> Et j'ai compris que j'allais mourir sans avoir le temps de décharger mon arme, j'ai compris que j'allais m'écrouler ici, dans La Zone, avec quelques balles encore dans mon fusil. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c3d...9-a2332d2d4556
> 
> Brrrrr... Putain CE JEU !


Grenade.  :Cigare:

----------


## Dark Fread

Edit : non j'ai rien dit  ::P:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Grenade.


Meuh grave , vu que c'est le premier endroit ou l'on trouve une sangsue , la peur a toujours augmentée d'un cran a chaque fois que je passais ici.
Alors oui , grenade , et pas qu'une seule si possible.
Et puis après y'a les autres marines !
Et puis après y'a cette espece de saloperie de mutant !
Brrrrh , ce jeu  :Emo: 

Ha oui tient , le sac de couchage du AMK ne va que jusqu'a 5h , pas tres pratique quand on est a la décharge , que l'on doit s'arrêter quand la nuit est trop noir et quand on se lève avec une nuit tout aussi noire  :tired:

----------


## Dark Fread

Après, c'est très terre-à-terre mais... D'un point de vue sécurité, se reposer plus de cinq heures dans la Décharge...

 ::P:

----------


## skyblazer

> (agrandissez, on voit pas la sangsue dans le thumbnail)


Si, on voit ses 2 yeux brillants, ça a un côté composition photographique tout ça ...

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Après, c'est très terre-à-terre mais... D'un point de vue sécurité, se reposer plus de cinq heures dans la Décharge...


Je pouvais pas faire autrement , la nuit noire est tombée trop vite.
La je suis dans la merde , je suis obligé de me taper une bonne partie en pleine obscurité. Et puis j'ai pas encore aider les stalkers de la gare , et les enfoirés arretent pas de balancer des grenades  ::(:

----------


## Dark Fread

J'aime bien le Sky4ce Mod, ça donne vraiment un rendu de malade sur certaines textures  ::O: 



Et la fameuse sangsue :

----------


## Sk-flown

Tu sais que tu peux faire disparaître le compteur de FPS de Fraps de l'écran.

----------


## Dark Fread

Ouais mais j'aime bien contrôler constamment mon framerate. (faut pas chercher à comprendre, je suis quelqu'un de très compliqué  :B): )

----------


## Anton

Quelques screens du magnifique *Dark Messiah of M&M*.
Je comprends vraiment pas pourquoi ce magnifique et super jeu n'a pas eu plus de succès, ni même de suite. Il est pour un FPS tout simplement énorme et bluffant, encore aujourd'hui.
Et les détails qui tuent ou la technique, comme le fait que les impacts sur les murs sont conservés et ne s'effacent jamais, contrairement à l'ensemble du genre FPS...  ::O:  Que les cadavres restent... La place de la physique...

----------


## FUTOMAKI

T'es fan des tenture ?
J'ai peut-être mon explication pour le non succès de Dark Messiah, j'ai toujours flippé sur les araignées.

----------


## Anton

Le premier est un vitrail et il y a des mosaïques sur les autres  :;): 
Mais vitrail/tenture/mosaïques rendent vraiment bien l'excellence graphique de ce jeu. Manque que le pendant sonore, lui aussi assez incroyable.

----------


## Scratchproof

Ça me donne envie de rejouer à Dark Messiah tiens. Mais les araignées...  :Emo:

----------


## L'invité

> Ça me donne envie de rejouer à Dark Messiah tiens. Mais les araignées...


Ouai, ces salopes d'araignées quoi...  :Emo:

----------


## Anton

Tafioles.

 :tired:

----------


## Faucon

Je suis d'accord avec Anton. Je n'ai pas rencontré d'autres FPS capables d'être aussi jouissif dans la gestion des combats. Même avec un PC cacochyme, le jeu est très beau et immersif. Les araignées sont assez chiantes en effet, mais avec quelques pièges de feu c'est vite réglé.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Tafioles.


De soin ?  ::ninja:: 

(désolé)

----------


## DarzgL

C'est vrai que la ville des nécromanciens est superbe, mais en-dehors de ça il faut dire que le jeu était quand même vachement en retard techniquement par rapport à Oblivion par exemple (attention je dis bien techniquement, pas artistiquement). La faute au Source ? Mais à part ça c'est vrai que ça reste un très bon jeu, les devs ont tout fait pour que les combats soient le moins répétitifs possible, combats qui par ailleurs sont une référence du genre. Si ç'avait été un RPG à part entière, Oblivion aurait été oublié.
Quant à la raison de son non-succès, j'ai comme le sentiment que c'est parce qu'il s'est fait très discret sur consoles, mais je peux me tromper.

----------


## Anton

> Quant à la raison de son non-succès, j'ai comme le sentiment que c'est parce qu'il *s'est fait très discret sur consoles*, mais je peux me tromper.


Alors qu'il est sorti sur PC en premier lieu  ::|: 
Monde de merde. 

Sérieux quand je vois des détails comme nager, monter/descendre des échelles... Et que je vois la réciproque sur les autres jeux, voilà quoi. Mention spéciale à Arma2 où monter/descendre une échelle est du plus haut comique. 
Et la gestion des ombres, la réfraction, l'eau...  ::wub::

----------


## Scratchproof

J'apporte ma pierre à l'édifice !

----------


## Anton

T'as craqué, c'est bien  ::P:

----------


## Pelomar

Nothing is looking good ! (But not for a long time  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Say hello

Fake c'est une rockrit blu donc il risque rien.

----------


## Pelomar

Gache pas tout  :Emo:

----------


## Hamtarotaro

Enleve le ! A la fin de l'adresse sinon on vois quedalle pelo. (enfin moi en tout cas)

----------


## Pelomar

Hein ?

----------


## Pluton

Pareil, je vois rien.

----------


## Pelomar

C'est mieux ?
Au pire, go mon blog pour un formidable article qui blowera your mind  :B):   :B):

----------


## Pluton

> C'est mieux ?
> Au pire, go mon blog pour un formidable article qui blowera your mind


Ah, cool ! T'es plus productif que moi  :tired: 
Sinon, oui, ça s'affiche.

----------


## Hamtarotaro

> Ah, cool ! T'es plus productif que moi 
> Sinon, oui, ça s'affiche.


Mieux vaut la qualité a la quantité.  :B):

----------


## pakk

Dead Space

----------


## Syntaxerror

> Ouais mais j'aime bien contrôler constamment mon framerate. (faut pas chercher à comprendre, je suis quelqu'un de très compliqué )


Il veut dire que tu as une option pour ne pas l'afficher dans le screenshot que tu prends je pense. "include framerate overlay on screenshots".

----------


## Dark Fread

Ah oui, mais c'est pareil, je garde aussi. De toute façon il y a déjà le HUD alors m'embêtez pas hein  ::ninja:: 





Abattues les trois  :B):  (Edit : The Hunter)

----------


## Anton

Quel jeu ?

----------


## L'invité

> Ah oui, mais c'est pareil, je garde aussi. De toute façon il y a déjà le HUD alors m'embêtez pas hein 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/23b...4-d56fa19eb398
> 
> Abattues les trois


Bien joué!  ::o: 
Moi je galère pour en abattre une quoi.




> Quel jeu ?


The Hunter.

----------


## Acteon

The hunter.

Tu tues même les femelles?  ::cry::

----------


## Dark Fread

Je flingue ce qui daigne se montrer. Et comme j'ai pas d'abonnement, c'est en très grande majorité des mule deer femelles, oui  :Cigare: 
Ce coup-là c'était pas mal quand même, je les ai suivies une bonne demi-heure avant de les voir, puis j'ai continué à les suivre de loin pour qu'elles aillent au bord de l'eau ; à cet endroit, il y avait moi d'un côté et la flotte de l'autre, bref, aucune échappatoire  :haha:

----------


## Anton

De mauvais goût  :tired:

----------


## Dark Fread

La chasse oui, pourquoi pas, mais pas une _simulation_ de chasse.  ::):

----------


## Lt Anderson

En théorie, dans STALKER SoC, les chiens aveugles évitent instinctivement les anomalies... En théorie.

----------


## Erkin_

> De mauvais goût


Ca serait mieux passé avec un coréen baignant dans une marre de sang ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Anton

En tenue de camouflage de daim ?

 :tired:

----------


## gun

> De mauvais goût


Quelques clous d'girofles et une sauce brune, ce sera tip top t'inquiète pas  :Bave:

----------


## Syntaxerror

> Ca serait mieux passé avec un coréen baignant dans une marre de sang ?


Bah ouais, les coréens ils sont méchants, ils veulent détruire la planète alors que Bambi il est gentil lui.

----------


## Anton

::huh::

----------


## Ghost Line

Yerk  ::(:

----------


## Syntaxerror

Un peu de Darwinia.

----------


## Pluton

Excellents dialogues et écritures, le scénario est vraiment prenant. Bref, le Bâtard, saybon, mangézan.

----------


## Strife

Aion:

----------


## Xapha

Ca parle une langue bizarre sur ton serveur :D

----------


## Euklif

> Le module 2 du Bâtard de Kosigan pour "Les nuits de Padhivers."


C'est quel type de jeu? Hack&slash, RPG ou autre?

Edit : Merci Acteon  :;):

----------


## Acteon

> C'est quel type de jeu? Hack&slash, RPG ou autre?


Rpg, module pour Neverwinter night.

----------


## Billoute

Le seul moment où j'ai eu un léger rictus d'amusement en torchant la démo...



A part ça, le jeu (cities XL donc) est agréable (et beau, disons le) mais est totalement dénué de moindre difficultée, aucun défi...aucune matière à faire valoir son expériences de gestionnaire élevé au SimCity 4. Une sorte de Simcity Societies, mais sans les graphismes façon playskool.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Toujours STALKER SoC en vanilla.

J'hésite...


Chuis trop humain.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Toujours STALKER SoC en vanilla.


Ca fait combien de temps que t'es dessus ? 



Encore une petite session de The Hunter, promenade fructueuse mais le dernier cerf m'en aura fait baver un max... J'ai failli atteindre les 10km parcourus avant de l'avoir, cru perdre 10 fois sa trace, il m'entendait de super loin... Du coup j'ai été obligé d'essayer un tir de loin, ce qui l'a blessé suffisamment pour l'arrêter. Epique.   
Et c'était un bon morceau quand même  ::O:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ca fait combien de temps que t'es dessus ? 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Une fois par mois depuis novembre 2008. J'essais de pousser le jeu dans ses derniers retranchements et décripter tous ses mécanismes, comme par exemple : être sûr d'optenir une arme neuve récupérée sur une victime, être quasi-invisible en ce planquant sous un sapin (position "complètement accroupi"), faire des approches style infiltration réussies,... Et bien d'autres.

----------


## Dark Fread

Ah ouais t'es aussi grave que moi en fait. 
Enfin non à la réflexion, un peu moins quand même puisque j'ai dû y jouer disons, une fois par semaine en 2006-2007 et une fois par mois pendant 2008. 
FPS du siècle t'entends !

----------


## Euklif

Question toute bête : on peut supprimer l'arme de l'écran et le hud dans The hunter?
J'me verrais bien faire le chasseur pacifique en fait dans ce jeu...

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ah ouais t'es aussi grave que moi en fait. 
> Enfin non à la réflexion, un peu moins quand même puisque j'ai dû y jouer disons, une fois par semaine en 2006-2007 et une fois par mois pendant 2008. 
> FPS du siècle t'entends !


Et encore j'ai pas fini d'exploiter toutes les possibilités de STALKER CS...  :B):

----------


## Dark Fread

> Et encore j'ai pas fini d'exploiter toutes les possibilités de STALKER CS...


Plus tu explores SHoC à donf, moins tu vas apprécier CS. Enfin, c'est ce qui m'est arrivé  :tired: 




> Question toute bête : on peut supprimer l'arme de l'écran et le hud dans The hunter?
> J'me verrais bien faire le chasseur pacifique en fait dans ce jeu...


Pas compris  ::blink:: 
Non, on ne peut pas virer l'arme de l'écran, mais tu peux prendre en main un truc moins gros, genre l'appareil photo, on le voit presque pas. 
Supprimer le HUD, oui. Attends... Mais quel HUD en fait ?  :WTF: 
Chasseur pacifique, sans rien buter donc (oui je suis très perspicace). C'est possible mais ça sert à rien quoi. Et puis tu en baveras tellement pour approcher les bestioles que je parie que tu pourras pas résister quand elle se trouveront miraculeusement à portée de flingue  :B):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Plus tu explores SHoC à donf, moins tu vas apprécier CS. Enfin, c'est ce qui m'est arrivé 
> ...


_*Avant tout je précise je joue toujours en "mercenaire" dans STALKER CS.*_
Pas du tout d'accord, jusqu'à Limansk le jeu est très ouvert. De plus je viens de découvrir que les maps on-line des prétendus fans oublient au moins 70% des planques (surtout celle des Entrepôts Militaires où seules 10% des planques ont été marquées). En cherchant bien ont peut trouver au moins 4 munitions de RPG-7, ce qui permet de régler rapidement le problème de la "maison à la mitrailleuse" de Limansk en 4 roquettes sans une égratignure.  :B): 

Mais cessons-là le off-topic.

----------


## Euklif

> Pas compris 
> Non, on ne peut pas virer l'arme de l'écran, mais tu peux prendre en main un truc moins gros, genre l'appareil photo, on le voit presque pas. 
> Supprimer le HUD, oui. Attends... Mais quel HUD en fait ? 
> Chasseur pacifique, sans rien buter donc (oui je suis très perspicace). C'est possible mais ça sert à rien quoi. Et puis tu en baveras tellement pour approcher les bestioles que je parie que tu pourras pas résister quand elle se trouveront miraculeusement à portée de flingue


Oublie, j'ai confondu le descriptif de l'animal avec des indications de santé & co (ça m'apprendre à pas cliquer sur l'image). Cela dit, j'aime pas du tout le principe de la chasse donc j'préfère parcourir ça façon "amoureux de la nature"... 
Puis c'est un truc qui me plait bien moi, un jeu de ballade en pleine nature. Parce qu'en vrai, approcher des animaux sauvages, c'est super pas à ma portée et j'ai pas envie de prendre des cours avec des viendars (attaque gratuite non justifié). C'est en cours de dl : si je craque, je te maudirai (et les animaux morts aussi je parie  ::P: ).

Oui, je sais, j'ai pas toujours des attentes de joueurs classiques. Mais bon, j'ai bien réussit à prendre mon pied sur Endless Ocean, alors là, devrait pas y avoir de soucis  ::):

----------


## Dark Fread

-Aaargnnnnn, aaaaahrgnnnn

-Allors elle veut jouer la petite bibiche !




> Puis c'est un truc qui me plait bien moi, un jeu de ballade en pleine nature. Parce qu'en vrai, approcher des animaux sauvages, c'est super pas à ma portée et j'ai pas envie de prendre des cours avec des viendars (attaque gratuite non justifié).


Si tu n'aimes pas The Hunter, y'a Oblivion aussi  ::ninja:: 
Non mais j'aime bien ce jeu. Faut dire que le gameplay et a fortiori le jeu lui-même est tout-à-fait unique. A part Deer Hunter qui revient souvent dans le topic de The Hunter, je vois pas d'autre concurrent. 
En plus, on peut s'amuser un bon moment sur un compte gratos, et les micro-paiements ne donnent pas excessivement dans le vache-à-laitisme (on peut acheter des licenses -pour rencontrer d'autres bêtes que des cerfs/biches- au mois, à la semaine et même au jour -pour même pas 1€ me semble-t-il !-, pour des prix assez corrects. Parfait pour tuer le temps un week-end de pluie !)

----------


## Acteon

C'est quoi ce truc dans tes mains?  ::huh::

----------


## poifpoif

> Ah ouais t'es aussi grave que moi en fait. 
> Enfin non à la réflexion, un peu moins quand même puisque j'ai dû y jouer disons, une fois par semaine en 2006-2007 et une fois par mois pendant 2008. 
> FPS du siècle t'entends !


C'est marrant j'ai jamais réussi à accrocher à ce jeu. Je l'ai installé deux fois, et désinstallé deux fois après quelques heures de jeu. J'ai eu beaucoup de mal avec l'interface et la qualité générale des graphismes, assez moches en fait. Surtout à côté de Crysis, qui tient pas mal la route à mon sens.

Je vois pourtant tellement de commentaires élogieux sur ce S.T.A.L.K.E.R que je me dis que j'ai pas dû comprendre un truc, et passer à côté de quelque chose. Il faut y jouer longtemps pour en profiter...? Faire fi des graphismes vintage ? ...  ::huh::

----------


## Pluton

> Faire fi des graphismes vintage ? ...


Graphics whore spotted  :tired: 

Si tu compare Stalker à Crysis en te demandant pourquoi on l'aime plus alors qu'il fait moins cramer les cartes graphiques, c'est que t'as rien compris à Stalker.

Allez, je t'aide : Gameplay. Ambiance.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Graphismes vintage pour Stalker faut pas exagérer là. A fond avec quelques mods il met la misère artistiquement à Crysis. Je veux dire l'eau turquoise et la forêt c'est "bien fait", une monde en ruine avec textures de folie et couché de soleil en fond qui t'arracherais des larmes tellement tu ressens le côté sauvage et dévasté c'est "beau".

----------


## Xapha

> C'est quoi ce truc dans tes mains?


Pas un couteau caché en fourbe pour pas faire peur à la bête? :D

----------


## Acteon

Ben je joues pas mal a the Hunter j'ai jamais vu ca.

----------


## Percolator42

Puis trouver les graphismes de stalker moche faut le faire quand même.

----------


## JudaGrumme

Ca manque d'effet nayxjane, de cocotiers et d'eau turquoise.


Et de coréens.

----------


## Plopman

Ça manque aussi de RADscorpions lol.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Nan mais on peut pas casser un arbre en tapant avec son poing dans STALKER, faut pas déconner, ce jeu il est pourri.

----------


## Ataxia

STALKER est très beau, mais il y a quelque chose de cheap, tout de même. Enfin, c'est pas le sujet.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

L absence d'anti aliasing surement  ::P:

----------


## zoheir

Ca manque de sang sur les screens the hunter

----------


## terciperix

En même temps c'est un jeu de chasse hein, tu les découpe pas à la tronçonneuse les biches et autres ::): .

----------


## Lt Anderson

Encore quelques graphismes vintage de STALKER CS :

----------


## WoweeZowee

> STALKER est très beau, mais il y a quelque chose de cheap, tout de même. Enfin, c'est pas le sujet.


Le truc cheap c'est le côté non-américanisant : La grisaille, le côté familier,  ... Plus sérieusement la modélisation des pnj humains. A part ça, je ne vois rien de cheap.

Stalker est le fps le plus rejouable du monde en solo, l'ambiance est imbattable, le gameplay plus réaliste que la moyenne et fun

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Marrant ça parceque sur le feeling des armes je l'avais trouver super naze stalker.

 Je sens que je  vais me faire désanusser d'une force pour ce genre de commentaire...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Morgoth

> Marrant ça parceque sur le feeling des armes je l'avais trouver super naze stalker.
> 
>  Je sens que je  vais me faire désanusser d'une force pour ce genre de commentaire...


 Au début oui, ensuite non. :hop, débat clos: Sinon go Mods.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Voila un débat rondement mené, je vais réessayé alors  ::O:

----------


## Manu Le Troll

Voilà pourquoi j'aime les Space Opera.

----------


## NitroG42

Et le nom hein ? ET LE NOM ?

----------


## Manu Le Troll

Au temps pour moi. Il s'agit de FSPort, la campagne de Freespace premier du nom avec Freespace SCP.

Tant qu'à faire, quelques screens de Dethkarz, le meilleur jeu de course futuriste du monde, au moins :

----------


## Dark Fread

> C'est quoi ce truc dans tes mains?


Un appeau. L'efficacité est discutable. (oui j'ai acheté des trucs en micro-paiement  ::P: )




> C'est marrant j'ai jamais réussi à accrocher à ce jeu. Je l'ai installé deux fois, et désinstallé deux fois après quelques heures de jeu. J'ai eu beaucoup de mal avec l'interface et la qualité générale des graphismes, assez moches en fait. Surtout à côté de Crysis, qui tient pas mal la route à mon sens.
> 
> Je vois pourtant tellement de commentaires élogieux sur ce S.T.A.L.K.E.R que je me dis que j'ai pas dû comprendre un truc, et passer à côté de quelque chose. Il faut y jouer longtemps pour en profiter...? Faire fi des graphismes vintage ? ...


:attaque_cardiaque:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Tant qu'à faire, quelques screens de Dethkarz, le meilleur jeu de course futuriste du monde, au moins :
> 
> http://i31.tinypic.com/2wqzojk.png
> 
> http://i27.tinypic.com/16944rt.png
> 
> http://i27.tinypic.com/23l16dz.png


T'oublie Rollcage  :;): .

----------


## Acteon

> (oui j'ai acheté des trucs en micro-paiement )


La n'est pas le problème mais t'aurais du prendre le .300 avec le scope 3x.9x ^^
Sinon je pensais que le appeau c'était la boite a meuh pour les cerf?

----------


## Narm

Nitro qui veut me faire un calin : 


(vous aurez reconnu Dead Space  :^_^:  )

----------


## Pluton

DaggerXL, encore en développement :


Je sais pas, mais y'a quelque chose quand même. Un indice : c'est pas la nayxt geayne qui fait ça.

----------


## Dark Fread

> La n'est pas le problème mais t'aurais du prendre le .300 avec le scope 3x.9x ^^
> Sinon je pensais que le appeau c'était la boite a meuh pour les cerf?


Je la prendrai la prochaine fois. Avec leur nouveau moyen de paiement par sms, j'ai trouvé un bon usage à mon excédent de crédit que j'arrive jamais à écouler.  :^_^: 
La boîte à meuh, je l'ai essayé près d'un cerf et ça l'a fait grave flipper. Je sais pas trop elle sert à quoi. Celui qu'on voit sur le screenshot a l'air plus efficace, mais c'est vraiment relatif... Ca a l'air de mieux fonctionner avec les femelles, je crois.

----------


## Olipro

> DaggerXL, encore en développement :
> http://daggerxl.files.wordpress.com/...yeomcroft3.png
> 
> Je sais pas, mais y'a quelque chose quand même. Un indice : c'est pas la nayxt geayne qui fait ça.


La recherche perpétuelle du gain matériel et de l'évolution du personnage ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Lanari

> T'oublie Rollcage .


Ah ouais Rollcage était génialissime avec le fait qu'on pouvait rouler sur les plafonds des tunnels, c'était énaurme !

Need rollcage sur gog !

----------


## Dark Fread

Toujours dans le sujet "vieux jeu de bagnole fun", est-ce que quelqu'un partage mon amour pour Powerslide ?

----------


## Manu Le Troll

Oh mon dieu. Il faut absolument que je le retrouve, celui-ci.

----------


## Silver

> Tant qu'à faire, quelques screens de Dethkarz, le meilleur jeu de course futuriste du monde, au moins :


Après P.O.D.  :tired: 





 ::):

----------


## FUTOMAKI

J'y beau y avoir joué 2h/3h, je ne vois pas ce que l'on trouve de si bien à P.O.D. J'ai trouvé les sensations nazes, un peu comme de piloter un tracteur monté sur patin à glace.

----------


## Erkin_

Après Hi-Octane :

----------


## Manu Le Troll

Rah bah j'ai retrouvé Powerslide, et il marche fort bien. Sauf que les textures ne s'affichent pas.

----------


## chenoir

Comment qu'on peut trouver Stalker moche? Nan mais franchement. Et puis surtout, comment on peut accorder plus d'importance aux graphismes qu'à tout ce qui fait qu'un jeu est intéressant?

----------


## Silver

> J'y beau y avoir joué 2h/3h, je ne vois pas ce que l'on trouve de si bien à P.O.D. J'ai trouvé les sensations nazes, un peu comme de piloter un tracteur monté sur patin à glace.


Pour son intro et son background ?  ::): 


Bon je viens de revoir une vidéo de gameplay et c'est vrai qu'il a assez mal vieilli de ce point de vue, mais si on le remet dans le contexte de l'époque (Need for speed 2  :B): ), ça assurait.

----------


## KiwiX

> Comment qu'on peut trouver Stalker moche? Nan mais franchement. Et puis surtout, comment on peut accorder plus d'importance aux graphismes qu'à tout ce qui fait qu'un jeu est intéressant?


Facile.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy



----------


## Logan

'tain, vous pouvez pas mettre le nom du jeu bourdayl ? C'est pas le jeu du screenshot ici  ::(:

----------


## Dark Fread

Dawn of War II, faut pas déconner non plus  ::ninja:: 

Edit : ah tiens il y est le nom en plus, j'aurais juré qu'il n'y avait pas le "DoW2" au moment où j'ai posté.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> 'tain, vous pouvez pas mettre le nom du jeu bourdayl ? C'est pas le jeu du screenshot ici


Intitulé  :;): .

----------


## Logan

> Intitulé .


Bien édité, bravo  :;): 

---------- Post ajouté à 23h07 ----------




> Dawn of War II, faut pas déconner non plus


Bah je connais pas le jeu moi, donc voilà quoi.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Bien édité, bravo


Et pourtant.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Logan

> Et pourtant.


Arrête, y'avait pas d'intitulé y'a 2 mn.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Arrête, y'avait pas d'intitulé y'a 2 mn.


Maiiis rhô c'est bon, je blague j'avais bien oublié.

Bon, pour pas continuer sur du HS.

GRAND VOLE DE BAGNOLE 4



Mmmh, I love my new beard :





Et meeerde, voilà ce qui arrive quand on remarque pas qu'on essaye de piquer une caisse de flics ( j'étais en train de me gratter le nez, HEU non de tirer sur ma clope  ::rolleyes::  ):



Et surtout, ne jamais se prendre une saloperie de taxi à grande vitesse :



Ah oui, un truc que j'ai remarqué, le jeu est plus fluide en 2560x1024 qu'en 1280x1024... Je comprendrais jamais ce jeu.

----------


## Logan

Le titre du jeu en VO stp mayrde !  ::ninja::   ::P: 

J'aime bien ton 4ème screen.

----------


## Morgoth

Je suppose que ça rend mieux en mouvement parce qu'en images...  :Gerbe:

----------


## elpaulo

Je cherchais désespérément dans mon dossiers de screenshots de garrys mod une tof super que j'avais fait, mais apparemment ça ne l'a pas enregistré. Mais au passage j'ai trouvé un screen qui pourrait très bien concourrir dans la catégorie "Le screenshot le plus moisi de tous les temps"

*LA MODIFICATION DE GARRY :*

----------


## Logan

Je crois que c'est le screenshot le plus moisi de tous les temps que j'ai jamais vu.

De rien.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Je suppose que ça rend mieux en mouvement parce qu'en images...


C'est ce que je me disais. Quand j'ai mis en haute résolution me suis dit "Ah c'est tout carré !".

----------


## Dolcinni

Cool Guys Don't Look At Explosions...

----------


## poifpoif

> Le truc cheap c'est le côté non-américanisant : La grisaille, le côté familier, ... Plus sérieusement la modélisation des pnj humains. A part ça, je ne vois rien de cheap.
> 
> Stalker est le fps le plus rejouable du monde en solo, l'ambiance est imbattable, le gameplay plus réaliste que la moyenne et fun


Dernier hors sujet:

Ce qui me gêne le plus en fait - je viens de m'en rendre compte - c'est la modelisation des armes en avant plan. 

Niveau ambiance, j'ai pas été convaincu. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Lors d'une de mes deux parties débutées, j'ai un peu fait le zouave et j'ai réussi à massacrer tout le premier village de mercenaires en niveau difficile, juste en me cachant dans le grenier qui surplombe le feu de camp. Je les ai dégommé un par un. Et j'avais déjà récupéré tout leur équipement.



Je vais lui donner une troisième chance et le réinstaller. Je continue la discussion sur le topic dédié au jeu.

----------


## DarkChépakoi

> Je vais lui donner une troisième chance et le réinstaller. Je continue la discussion sur le topic dédié au jeu.


                                                                                                   Stalker, Labo x16, pour nous les hommes.









Bon je reposte ces screens de ma dernière partie de SoC pour pas faire totalement du HS, mais oui laisse lui encore une chance.
Suis la quête principale et en peu de temps tu auras gouté aux joies de l'exploration des profondeurs cauchemardesques de la zone.  Et là tu auras un tout autre discours.

Stalker c'est 2 ambiances différentes: celle en pleine air, avec ses factions qui s'en foutent plein la gueule avec toi au milieu, ses bestioles enragées qui t'harcèlent comme la misère s'abat sur le pauvre, ses nuits noires oppressantes qui n'en finissent pas; et y'a le côté underground de Stalker, celui qui t'apprendras la définition du mot peur.

Alors joues-y bourdayl §§§  :Emo:

----------


## Menkar

Dingue cette arme qui bouffe un tiers de l'écran.

----------


## Zaraf

> Après P.O.D. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f39...516ad4431e.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c99...72cfb51085.jpg



Mon premier jeu de caisses  ::wub::

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Dingue cette arme qui bouffe un tiers de l'écran.


C'est normal, c'est un jeu pour les hommes, les vrais. Stalker  ::wub::  je te surkiffe lolesquement.

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Dingue cette arme qui bouffe un tiers de l'écran.


Et encore, avec l'IronSight c'est pire §  ::o:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Dingue cette arme qui bouffe un tiers de l'écran.


T'avancerais avec l'arme au niveau de la taille ou baisser dans un endroit pareil ? Et c'est pas comme si on ne pouvais pas la ranger dans Stalker  :B): .

----------


## Dark Fread

Il n'a pas tort, les armes prennent pas mal de place. Perso, je trouve ça tellement classe, on dirait que les fusils sont énormes...  :Bave:  (surtout avec une lunette)

----------


## Gtag

STALKER est tellement bien fait que lorsque j'y joue je déprime, l'immersion doit être vraiment trop réussie pour moi !

----------


## Anton

> Il n'a pas tort, les armes prennent pas mal de place. Perso, je trouve ça tellement classe, on dirait que les fusils sont énormes...  (surtout avec une lunette)


Tu veux en parler sur un sofa ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Steack

> STALKER est tellement bien fait que lorsque j'y joue je déprime, l'immersion doit être vraiment trop réussie pour moi !


Ta tout compris, c'est très "palpable" comme ambiance  :Bave:

----------


## Menkar

> Et encore, avec l'IronSight c'est pire §


 :tired: 




> T'avancerais avec l'arme au niveau de la taille ou baisser dans un endroit pareil ? Et c'est pas comme si on ne pouvais pas la ranger dans Stalker .


Peut-être pas, mais moi, je pourrais tourner juste la tête et j'ai pas un fov de 70°.  :B):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> J'ai pas un fov de 70°.


Et si j'te mettais un masque à gaz sur la tronche ? :mecquicherchelapetitebête:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Tu veux en parler sur un sofa ?


Hé ho, on se calme sur les sous-entendus foireux. 
Simplement, j'aime me balader dans La Zone et que tout le monde voit bien mon gros flingue, tout de suite les allusions sur les substituts phalliques, namého, pas de conclusions hâtives allons allons. 
 ::ninja::  



Encore une petite session de chasse sur The Hunter, mangézan c'est beau et gratos.

----------


## Erkin_

J'adore la pluie dans The Hunter.

----------


## Dark Fread

Dommage que les faux godrays fassent un poil cheap, mais l'effet rend tout de même pas mal  ::):

----------


## Morgoth

Ce ne sont pas des vrais ? Comme dans CS ou Crysis ?

----------


## Dark Fread

Non. Sur un screenshot on ne s'en rend pas compte, mais ingame on voit que ce n'est pas de la lumière volumétrique.

Woua la vache, je me fais les missions sans abonnement, l'actuelle requiert que j'abatte un cerf à 6 points (pour la ramure, 3 par bois  :B): ) à 375 pieds de loin, soit un peu plus de 110 mètres.  ::o: 
Je crois que je vais investir dans une nouvelle lunette.

----------


## chenoir

Je télécharge le client. Il a interêt à être bien, sinon.... Je le désinstallerai. (Bah oui, je peux pas faire grand chose d'autre  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Anton

Au pire tu peux te jeter du haut d'un immeuble  ::ninja::

----------


## Dark Fread

> Je télécharge le client. Il a interêt à être bien, sinon.... Je le désinstallerai. (Bah oui, je peux pas faire grand chose d'autre )


Franchement, si tu adhères au concept, c'est incroyablement prenant. Depuis cet aprem' je me fais une session de folie.  ::O:  (je comprends qu'on puisse détester...)
http://darkfread.thehunter.com/sid/4...te/statistics/ (vous pouvez voir mes stats via ce lien ?)
Les coups de stress quand tu t'approches tout doucement du cerf et qu'il te détale sous le nez  :^_^: 
Le gameplay "traqueur/traqué" est extrêmement bien rendu je trouve.

----------


## Sylvine

L'espoir perdu 2, une modification pour Champ de Bataille 2.

La fameuse Pointe du Hoc.




Une petite partie sympa avec une bonne esquade et un chef de fireteam avec un fort accent écossais, ou quelque chose comme ça, ce qui ne facilitait pas forcement la compréhension, mais renforcait un peu plus l'immersion.

----------


## crazycow

Les modifications du dernier patch sont vraiment bien? (niveau vitesse avion et tanks qui ne sont plus en papier maché)

----------


## Sylvine

> Les modifications du dernier patch sont vraiment bien? (niveau vitesse avion et tanks qui ne sont plus en papier maché)


J'ai quasiment pas essayé les tanks et pas du tout les avions, mais j'ai entendu dire que la vitesse de ces derniers s'adapte à la taille des maps.

Mais niveau infantrie c'est 50 fois mieux qu'avant, je me souviens m'être royalement emmerdé sur la première version.
Je sais pas si c'est juste la Normandie qui rend les combats de fantassins plus interessants ou si c'est l'équilibrage général mais y'a vraiment une nette amélioration.
Les armes sont vraiment agréables à utiliser, ce que j'ai vu de mieux sur BF2 (la BAR  ::wub:: ) et c'est vraiment joli pour un moteur aussi viellissant et surtout peu modable.

Si j'aurais un reproche à faire c'est au niveau des classes où sur certaines maps on se retrouve avec 3-4 équipements avec la même arme, du coup les différences sont pas assez prononcées.
Sachant que le mod est pas tellement dans une optique réaliste, ils devraient faire des classes plus proches de celles de BF2 vanilla qui sont très bien foutues.
On perdrait un peu en réalisme, mais niveau plaisir de jeu et teamplay ça serait vraiment beaucoup mieux.

----------


## crazycow

> Mais niveau infantrie c'est 50 fois mieux qu'avant, je me souviens m'être royalement emmerdé sur la première version


Bon bah plus qu'à réinstaller vu que àa m'avait fait ça aussi.
Ca m'avait même poussé à revenir sur le 1er.

----------


## Jean Pale

Le mod Lost hope ? Ou l'espoir oublié ? C'est comme Battlefield niveau gameplay ou y'a du changement ? (et vas y que je me couche que je saute que je me couche et que je roule en tirant)

----------


## Pluton

C'est vrai qu'il a encore de la gueule, NWN 1 :



(Toujours les modules du Bâtard de Kosigan)

----------


## Zap@n

L'auteur du site parle d'un monde ou la magie se meurt pour laisser place à l'Histoire, ca à l'air bandant mais dans quelle mesure ? Enfin je veux dire, c'est du med-réaliste (au sens historique) ou quand même bien med-fan ? ( j'ai horreur des Elfes  ::P:  )

Tes screens donnent envie putain  :Bave:

----------


## Pluton

> L'auteur du site parle d'un monde ou la magie se meurt pour laisser place à l'Histoire, ca à l'air bandant mais dans quelle mesure ? Enfin je veux dire, c'est du med-réaliste (au sens historique) ou quand même bien med-fan ? ( j'ai horreur des Elfes  )
> 
> Tes screens donnent envie putain


Le background est très historique pour un JDR, avec des personnages et des contextes existants. Les relations seigneurs/vassaux sont très ancrées et on sent bien les différences de classes sociales. De même les dialogues sont très orientés réalistes, pas comme dans un Elder scroll où une putain te traite de la même manière que le ferait une duchesse, les allemands ne parlent pas tous latin dans "Exil à l'Est" à Cologne, l'accent teuton est retranscrit dans les textes. Le personnage joueur est Bourgignon et il ne se considère donc pas français...

On croise des rois, merlin, des nobles, l'inquisition, des éclésiastiques, un moine défroqué, des sorcières, des soldats qui violent et tuent comme des vrais, un petit page vachement dégourdi etc... Chacun des ces PNJ a une personnalité, une histoire, des projets bien à lui.

Toute l'intrigue principale semble reposer entre les forces nouvelles de l'église catholique envahissante et conspiratrice et les forces magiques des anciennes croyances faiblissantes qui résistent aux soldats du pape et qui... Conspirent également. Au joueur de choisir qui il va soutenir (ça se sent plus dans le 2ème module, avec l'inquisition à Cologne).

Par contre c'est quand même très fantastique dans les détails, combats et quêtes secondaires (ça reste D&D), mais les deux se marient superbement et ça reste très digeste pour quelqu'un qui n'est pas fan d'histoire (dont moi).
Donc on retrouve des tas de bestioles dont des Elfes, mais bien intégrés dans le contexte historique, autant que faire se peut.

Bref, du vrai médiéval-fantastique.

Il faut savoir que le créateur des modules est prof d'histoire et qu'il bosse aussi sur les scénarios d'une bédé historique du Bâtard de Kosigan.

----------


## Zap@n

Tu nous fais découvrir une petite merveille Pluton, merci à toi ! 
J'essaie de choper NWN ce week-end. Le monde historique (surtout la fin du haut-moyen âge) / fantastique le tout à la sauce cléricale bien corrompue, ca me fait rêver. Puis D&D quoi :kiffgrave:
En plus, c'est l'occaze rêvé pour moi de remettre dans le droit chemin ces païens d'elfes, à coup de DEUS LE VOLT ou d'épée batarde, qu'importe  :Cigare:

----------


## Silver

Messieurs je vous rappelle l'ordre du jour...


... Conquérir le monde, et à n'importe quel prix !


Terriblement génial comme plan.  :Cigare:

----------


## Aarsk

*note les sièges vides* 

Tu as déjà été obligé de "restructurer" les effectifs de tes sidekicks (tu poses des sacs plastics pour pas saloper le lino ?) ?


 HS mais, il tourne comment à l'heure actuelle ? Evil Genius avait une réputation de nid à bugs fort frustrant à sa sortie et j'ai jamais osé tester.

----------


## chenoir

Il tourne bien, mais je trouve ce jeu très dur. Entre autres parce que se faire de la maille tient du miracle (ca serait bien de pouvoir dire aux "mignons" de se cacher automatiquement à l'approche d'un agent de la justice. Au lieu de se faire tuer comme des cons parce qu'aucun message ne nous informe de la présence dudit agent.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Le background est très historique pour un JDR, avec des personnages et des contextes existants. Les relations seigneurs/vassaux sont très ancrées et on sent bien les différences de classes sociales. De même les dialogues sont très orientés réalistes, pas comme dans un Elder scroll où une putain te traite de la même manière que le ferait une duchesse, les allemands ne parlent pas tous latin dans "Exil à l'Est" à Cologne, l'accent teuton est retranscrit dans les textes. Le personnage joueur est Bourgignon et il ne se considère donc pas français...
> 
> On croise des rois, merlin, des nobles, l'inquisition, des éclésiastiques, un moine défroqué, des sorcières, des soldats qui violent et tuent comme des vrais, un petit page vachement dégourdi etc... Chacun des ces PNJ a une personnalité, une histoire, des projets bien à lui.
> 
> Toute l'intrigue principale semble reposer entre les forces nouvelles de l'église catholique envahissante et conspiratrice et les forces magiques des anciennes croyances faiblissantes qui résistent aux soldats du pape et qui... Conspirent également. Au joueur de choisir qui il va soutenir (ça se sent plus dans le 2ème module, avec l'inquisition à Cologne).
> 
> Par contre c'est quand même très fantastique dans les détails, combats et quêtes secondaires (ça reste D&D), mais les deux se marient superbement et ça reste très digeste pour quelqu'un qui n'est pas fan d'histoire (dont moi).
> Donc on retrouve des tas de bestioles dont des Elfes, mais bien intégrés dans le contexte historique, autant que faire se peut.
> 
> ...


Putain ça a l'air super classe. J'ai toujours voulu un médiéval fantastique comme ça.  :B):  Mon Dieu un NW1 vite!

----------


## Pluton

L'auberge de Köln (Cologne), avec dégustations de binouzes à la clef :


Köln by night :




Chuis pas François mais Burgon, *T'ENTENDS ?§§*


Une discussion fort rigolote suite à la défense d'un nain gardien d'un convois attaqué dans les bois au Nord de Cologne (avec blague de geek sur les corps qui disparaissent dans la plupart des jeux vidéo) :
 (cliquez sur le lien pour lire le dialogue confortablement).

----------


## Manu Le Troll

Expendable, acheté sur Good Old Games dans une violente vague de nostalgie. Et c'est toujours aussi bourrin, et par voie de conséquence, jouissif.

----------


## Dark Fread

'tain, Expendable je l'ai chopé dans une brocante, le truc est encore sous plastique, j'ose même pas l'ouvrir tellement ça doit être collector  ::XD::

----------


## kayl257

Moi le titre me fais surtout penser au futur HIT de Stallone avec Jason Statham, Jet Li, Dolf Lungred, Schwarzie, Mickey Rourke  ::wub::

----------


## Anonyme871

Moi qui cherchait pas tous les moyens à ne surtout pas réinstaller NWN  ::sad::

----------


## Percolator42

Max payne

----------


## Erkin_

Kosigan  : Bien plus de 3000h sur nwn et je n'ai jamais testé ce mod. Je me sens un peu con du coup.

----------


## Pluton

Kosigan c'est bien :

Une église catholique malveillante :


Des donjons alléchants (viens par là ma mignonne...)  ::ninja:: 


Des seigneurs pas toujours très clairs :


... Et des bains fort sympathiques  :


Vous allez y jouer moi j'vous dit !  ::o:

----------


## Zap@n

J'ai tout ce qu'il faut pour installer, manque plus que NWN qui arrive la semaine prochaine. Ca va être dur l'attente  ::cry::

----------


## Silver

Silver est enfin prêt pour suivre sa destinée.


Tous les Khergits sont dans les starting blocks !


Ah mince, c'est déjà fini ?  :Emo:

----------


## Shining Shiva

Quelle courte, fulgurante et tragique destinée, qui sera contée pendant des siècles et des siècles  :^_^:

----------


## Sylvine

> Le mod Lost hope ? Ou l'espoir oublié ? C'est comme Battlefield niveau gameplay ou y'a du changement ? (et vas y que je me couche que je saute que je me couche et que je roule en tirant)


 C'est Forgotten Hope.
Et tu devrais essayer, c'est possible que tu accroches plus qu'à BF2 vanilla.
(j'ai encore en tête tes mugissements sur TS "Putain c'est quoi ce jeu de merde, le flingue il tire pas droit!")
Niveau deplacement c'est assez proche de la rigidité de BF2, mais niveau balistique y'a pas photo, c'est beaucoup plus précis.

----------


## Personatus

Silent Hill 2



Ça devrait faire plaisir à nos cher lobbyistes du gouvernement...

----------


## Sk-flown

> Vous allez y jouer moi j'vous dit !


Noooooon, pas maintenant  :Emo: , tu sais on doit payer nos factures et tout dans la vrai vie(bordel ou est le cheat code pour l'argent a volonté), alors j'hésite je sais plus qui est le bâtard dans cette affaire, toi ou le perso.

 :tired:

----------


## Jean Pale

> C'est Forgotten Hope.


Je sais, mais tu avais fait une faute en anglais  ::P:

----------


## Sylvine

> Je sais, mais tu avais fait une faute en anglais


 Oui mais c'était volontaire.








 ::sad::

----------


## Jean Pale

Tu es drôle. Des fois.

----------


## Pluton

> Noooooon, pas maintenant , tu sais on doit payer nos factures et tout dans la vrai vie(bordel ou est le cheat code pour l'argent a volonté), alors j'hésite je sais plus qui est le bâtard dans cette affaire, toi ou le perso.


C'est surtout le temps à volonté qui manque grave.  :Emo: 
Surtout que NWN1 ça coûte trois ronds aujourd'hui.

----------


## Jean Pale

C'est ce qu'il veut dire je crois, genre il travaille quoi. Ne l'écoute pas, il feinte.

----------


## Dorak

*TOI JTE JURE TU VAS BOUFFER TA FLECHE§§§* 



EDIT :

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Une série de matchs fantastiques avec Saosul: Il gagnait souvent à l'arrache l'enfoiray §§§

----------


## Sao

Haha, le pouvoir de la revanche !

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Une série de matchs fantastiques avec Saosul: Il gagnait souvent à l'arrache l'enfoiray §§§
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/b362688...5-f0431a18e555


Tiens c'est bête, il a abandonné au bout de 3 matchs avec moi  ::cry:: .

----------


## chenoir

C'est Strit Failleteur 4?

----------


## Pelomar

Combattant de rue 4 oué.

----------


## Say hello

Moi de toute façon je vous prend tous avec mon Dan vert fluo!  :Cigare:

----------


## Sao

> Tiens c'est bête, il a abandonné au bout de 3 matchs avec moi .


Non mais j'ai pas joué contre toi depuis que j'ai mon stick ... Et puis non j'abandonnais pas, j'aimais bien les roustes que tu me calais. :maso:

----------


## chenoir

Tiens, j'ai retrouvé deux vieux screens de Gothic 3 :

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Oooh ! Après une chute de 2 000 mètres ça risque de lui faire mal. Pas à Wolverine hein, à l'autre  :^_^:  :



La classe :



Et encore la classe :



Mouhahaaa ! Enchaînement ! :





Boah j'ai une bonne mutuelle :

----------


## zoheir



----------


## Wicked Style

Nom du jeu ?

----------


## schnak

Aion je pense.

Mais c'est vrai que le nom du jeu, c'est visiblement trop difficile pour certain...

----------


## Wicked Style

Ah oui Aion c'est marqué dans le chemin affiché dans le screen...

Cela dit c'est assez pourri comme screen... Je veux dire niveau interet...

----------


## zoheir

Aion effectivement
Sry

----------


## eMKa

Et hop ! *Mini Ninjas*  ::wub::  :

----------


## ikarad

> J'y beau y avoir joué 2h/3h, je ne vois pas ce que l'on trouve de si bien à P.O.D. J'ai trouvé les sensations nazes, un peu comme de piloter un tracteur monté sur patin à glace.


Simple pour plusieurs raisons:
- POd est le jeu qui à sa sortie fut un étalon graphique et qui a montré aux yeux du monde ce dont était capable la 3dfx. De plus POd mettait tous les autres jeux dans le vent graphiquement quelque que soit la plateforme et le genre grâce à la 3dfx. Jouer à pod était un émerveillement pour les yeux

- le gameplay typé arcade avec une conduite très agréable et beaucoup de fun et une bonne physique. Bref du top qualité.

- beaucoup de circuits déjà de base et de nombreux autres dispos en téléchargement gratuits là ou aujourd'hui on est très limité et où les téléchargements sont payants. De plus les circuits étaient très bien construits avec des raccourcis et pleins d'autres choses qui les rendaient excellents

-idem pour les voitures

-le côté mature du jeu (pas de commentaires ou on te prend pour un neuneu, pas de tuning pour djeunzs, etc...) dans un monde à la madmax.

Bref POd fut un jeu évènement et une réussite totale qui a eu énormément de succès à tel point que ce jeu PC fut adapté sur les bornes d'arcades avec une version beaucoup plus belle encore. 

Enfin ce fut le dernier bon jeu de voiture d'UBI soft (si on excepte les jeux de f1) et un des derniers vraiment jeux important exclus Pc fait par UBI alors que pod a montré que sur PC on pouvait faire des jeux AAA et beaucoup de ventes. Et le piratage était aussi virulent qu'aujourd'hui voir plus. Bref pod et d'autres jeux ont montré que quand on veut et qu'on y met les moyens faire des jeux exclus pc en solo/multi qui cartonnent c'est possible. Encore faut-il faire d'excellents jeux car c'est pas comme sur console ou même un jeu moyen du moment qu'il est massivement marketé cartonne.

Malheureusement le vrai POd 2 ne sortira jamais?. Seul un pseudo pod2 totalement raté sortira exclusivement sur dreamcast mais ce pod2 n'avait plus grand chose à voir avec POD.

J'ai adoré POD et ça fait 12 ans que j'attends un jeu d'arcade aussi réussit.

---------- Post ajouté à 20h26 ----------




> Comment qu'on peut trouver Stalker moche? Nan mais franchement. Et puis surtout, comment on peut accorder plus d'importance aux graphismes qu'à tout ce qui fait qu'un jeu est intéressant?


Moi j'ai trouvé stalker pas très jolie. Entre les couleurs marrons, le design que j'ai pas trouvé top et bien d 'autres éléments pas top techniquement (je l'ai pourtant acheté à sa sortie), ça m'a pas emballé. 

Après concernant le gameplay je l'ai trouvé chiant aussi. 

Donc tu vois que c'est possible.

----------


## Pelomar

Red Orchestra : Darkest Hour



Séance de tir au pigeon  :Cigare:

----------


## L'invité

> Simple pour plusieurs raisons:
> - POd est le jeu qui à sa sortie fut un étalon graphique et qui a montré aux yeux du monde ce dont était capable la 3dfx. De plus POd mettait tous les autres jeux dans le vent graphiquement quelque que soit la plateforme et le genre grâce à la 3dfx. Jouer à pod était un émerveillement pour les yeux
> 
> - le gameplay typé arcade avec une conduite très agréable et beaucoup de fun et une bonne physique. Bref du top qualité.
> 
> - beaucoup de circuits déjà de base et de nombreux autres dispos en téléchargement gratuits là ou aujourd'hui on est très limité et où les téléchargements sont payants. De plus les circuits étaient très bien construits avec des raccourcis et pleins d'autres choses qui les rendaient excellents
> 
> -idem pour les voitures
> 
> ...


Pluzunmilliar!  ::wub::

----------


## Sk-flown

> Moi j'ai trouvé stalker pas très jolie. Entre les couleurs marrons, le design que j'ai pas trouvé top et bien d 'autres éléments pas top techniquement (je l'ai pourtant acheté à sa sortie), ça m'a pas emballé. 
> 
> Après concernant le gameplay je l'ai trouvé chiant aussi. 
> 
> Donc tu vois que c'est possible.

----------


## Sao

Ton discours était un poil HS Ikarad, mais je suis fan de ton ode à Pod, autant que je le suis du jeu. Chapeau.

----------


## L'invité

Quelques screenshoots de Champions en Ligne!

Vers l'infini et au delà!

Tain c'est haut!

Regardez comment je suis baraque.  :B): 
En tout cas le vilain qui s'est pris ça sur la gueule après il l'a senti passer.

----------


## Non_Identifie

Allez, je me lance !

ArmA 2


Si tu le dis...


Non, mais c'est bon, on avait compris la première fois... En plus c'est moins impressionnant comme ça.

GTA 4


Le moteur du jeu permet de bonnes captures. Par contre je n'ai pas compris pourquoi cet instant en particulier m'a fait screener, mais j'aime !


Les sorties avec les amis qui perdent tout leur intérêt quand on a épuisé toutes les conversations possibles...


Toujours Packie. 


"D'accord je verbalise, mais avec une petite danse, alors ne venez plus vous plaindre ! "


Un des mystères du jeu. Alors que des fois ça rame pour rien, cette fois là le jeu était totalement fluide... Et beau.


Je n'avais pas remarqué que le dinosaure était destructible la première fois.

----------


## Steack

'tain, dans 5 ans on pourra le faire tourner a fond a 100 FPS  ::rolleyes:: 
J'ai hâte  ::P:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> 'tain, dans 5 ans on pourra le faire tourner a fond a 100 FPS 
> J'ai hâte


Plutot à la fin du mois avec les HD5870. Vu comment Dirt 2 semble super bien tourner sur 6 écrans via la technologie Eyefinity d'ATI.

----------


## Olipro

Prop Hunt completement délirant ce soir avec les canards :

----------


## Scratchproof

Haut les mains !



Boom !



J'adore le niveau de détails.



Ka-boom !



C'magique !

----------


## Steack

> Plutot à la fin du mois avec les HD5870. Vu comment Dirt 2 semble super bien tourner sur 6 écrans via la technologie Eyefinity d'ATI.


Alors je rajoute: Et que le prix du PC sois abordable  ::P:

----------


## Morgoth

> Moi j'ai trouvé stalker pas très jolie. Entre les couleurs marrons, le design que j'ai pas trouvé top et bien d 'autres éléments pas top techniquement (je l'ai pourtant acheté à sa sortie), ça m'a pas emballé. 
> 
> Après concernant le gameplay je l'ai trouvé chiant aussi. 
> 
> Donc tu vois que c'est possible.


Rah, mais allez plus loin que le début boudiou !  ::o: 

Stalker n'est pas super techniquement (en même temps, ce jeu était en développement depuis... Pfffu) mais : les éclairages (ombres et lumières dynamiques) sont au top, et surtout, la colorimétrie ambiante avec les levers / couchers de soleil, tempêtes... Whao.

----------


## Frypolar

> Prop Hunt completement délirant ce soir avec les canards :
> 
> http://uppix.net/b/a/c/c3e060f571898...15ebc1b9tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/3/4/6/b443f882fcd5c...8ba5529ett.jpg


C'est comme le mode Hide & Seek de CSS non ?

----------


## Olipro

Je ne connais pas.
Grossierement tu t'injecte dans un prop sur la map, tu peux te deplacer etc, faire des taunts, et les mechants perdent des vies à chaque mauvais prop shooté.

----------


## Anonyme2016

> 'tain, dans 5 ans on pourra le faire tourner a fond a 100 FPS 
> J'ai hâte


Je le fait tourner a fond a 40FPS en moyenne avec i5 + GTX 275.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je ne connais pas.
> Grossierement tu t'injecte dans un prop sur la map, tu peux te deplacer etc, faire des taunts, et les mechants perdent des vies à chaque mauvais prop shooté.


Hide & Seek ressemble beaucoup à ça. Tu peux te déguiser à tout moment en certains éléments de décor (bidon, palette...) via un menu. Vu que les mecs connaisent souvent les maps par coeur, le meilleur moyen est de pousser un objet hors de vue (dans l'eau) et de prendre sa place. Tu es en vue à la troisième personne alors que l'équipe d'en face est en vue subjective mais je ne sais plus s'ils perdent de la vie en tirant au mauvais endroit, je crois que oui.

Ca doit être le même mod, peut-être un peu plus poussé que le Hide & Seek.

----------


## Olipro

Effectivement car il n'y a pas de menu là du coup : tu t'approches d'un prop, tu fais utiliser et ça te mets dedans, avec des points de vie selon la taille du prop.
Et y a des taunts, tu peux jouer du Lylloo.
Ultime donc  ::):

----------


## Gillete

*SBK 09*
Un accident qui fait peur. J'étais 15eme, un mec devant s'éclate la tronche tout seul et fait tomber des pilotes avec sa moto qui eux même en font tomber d'autre ... A 260 km/h j'ai pas pu esquiver  ::ninja:: . On voit sur le deuxième screen les 6 chacals qui sont passés des dernières positions aux premiers.

C'est là que je me dis qu'un jeu basé sur Joe Bar Team avec le gameplay tout en finesse de Road Rash me ferai plaisir.

----------


## ikarad

> Rah, mais allez plus loin que le début boudiou ! 
> 
> Stalker n'est pas super techniquement (en même temps, ce jeu était en développement depuis... Pfffu) mais : les éclairages (ombres et lumières dynamiques) sont au top, et surtout, la colorimétrie ambiante avec les levers / couchers de soleil, tempêtes... Whao.


J'ai terminé le jeu (même si je l'ai trouvé chiant) donc avant de parler, demande ça évitera les commentaires inutiles.

Et non désolé je l'ai pas trouvé très jolie (j'ai pas dit non plus qu'il était moche mais juste banal) et niveau design quelconque (bref ça m'a pas émerveillé ni emballé).

---------- Post ajouté à 14h01 ----------




> http://uppix.net/0/b/c/f423bd06be775...0ed51403tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/d/e/a/d00a18daf1ee9...7667ca7btt.jpg
> 
> *SBK 09*
> Un accident qui fait peur. J'étais 15eme, un mec devant s'éclate la tronche tout seul et fait tomber des pilotes avec sa moto qui eux même en font tomber d'autre ... A 260 km/h j'ai pas pu esquiver . On voit sur le deuxième screen les 6 chacals qui sont passés des dernières positions aux premiers.
> 
> C'est là que je me dis qu'un jeu basé sur Joe Bar Team avec le gameplay tout en finesse de Road Rash me ferai plaisir.


Les joies de la course. C'est ce qui fait justement le charme des courses. Devoir être attentif jusqu'à la fin et espérer ne pas être victime d'un incident de course non prévu.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Alleyne Crowe, paré à porter très haut les couleurs de son royaume(à défaut de pouvoir porter les siennes  ::|: )


Aïeuh.


J'vous jure messire prévôt, c'est pas moi qui ai tué Sam l'archer...


Camouflage pixel au Moyen-Âge ?


Quand on est pas doué...

----------


## Morgoth

> J'ai terminé le jeu (même si je l'ai trouvé chiant) donc avant de parler, demande ça évitera les commentaires inutiles.
> 
> Et non désolé je l'ai pas trouvé très jolie (j'ai pas dit non plus qu'il était moche mais juste banal) et niveau design quelconque (bref ça m'a pas émerveillé ni emballé).


S'pèce de grosse brute insensible à l'ambiance !  ::P:

----------


## DarzgL

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/12a...0-ee1f22d44df7
> Alleyne Crowe, paré à porter très haut les couleurs de son royaume(à défaut de pouvoir porter les siennes )
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/eab...4c77d2636a.jpg
> Aïeuh.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5d5...78214ad836.jpg
> J'vous jure messire prévôt, c'est pas moi qui ai tué Sam l'archer...
> 
> ...


Alors t'as enfin été reçu à la beta  ::lol::

----------


## Morgoth

> S'pèce de grosse brute insensible à l'ambiance !


Edit : en y repensant, Stalker et moi, c'est une histoire en dents de scie. Des fois je prends mon pied en ayant l'impression de jouer au meilleur jeu qui soit, et puis le niveau / mission d'après, je le trouve bien chiant. Donc au final je rejoins à 50% ton avis. Par contre pour le reste je désapprouve respectueusement (enfin, techniquement c'est vrai mais bon sang ces éclairages  :Bave: ). Pour le Design, bah, pas révolutionnaire (quoique, ex-URSS), mais y'a pire dans les FPS (je peux témoigner).

As-tu eu la véritable fin (celle 

Spoiler Alert! 


sur les toits de la Centrale

) ?

 ::):

----------


## Plopman

Elle a l'air gentille la madame :

----------


## Silver

- You talkin' to me ?


- Hum, je crois que je dois consulter un médecin.


- J'écris avec mon pipi.  :Cigare: 


- Toujours écouter Baby Jesus...

----------


## Jean Pale

Je te conseille le mod AWP, suite du connu AW7. Il rajoute une tétrachiée de choses, surtout des armes et des conneries (ahhhhh, j'ai fait 700 foot au head baseball !)

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Prise de défense envers POD


Je comprend bien tout l'amour que tu portes envers POD, mais je ne suis pas non plus un gamer de la dernière pluie. A titre de comparaison je me suis mille fois plus amusé sur wipeout 2097, ou Speed Buster pour prendre un  jeu de courses ubi. Alors certes on était déjà un peu plus avancé du point de vu technologique mais pour prendre un ancêtre et retourner à la super nes, F-Zero est tout simplement démentiel en sensation de conduite.
Je pense que le fait de jouer à un genre ce fera toujours en comparaison de ce que l'on à vécu en premier lieu et POD est loin de me façon de concevoir le bon feeling de conduite.




> C'est là que je me dis qu'un jeu basé sur Joe Bar Team avec le gameplay tout en finesse de Road Rash me ferai plaisir.


Si t'es chaud pour le développer j'en suis !  ::lol::

----------


## ikarad

> Je comprend bien tout l'amour que tu portes envers POD, mais je ne suis pas non plus un gamer de la dernière pluie. A titre de comparaison je me suis mille fois plus amusé sur wipeout 2097, ou Speed Buster pour prendre un  jeu de courses ubi. Alors certes on était déjà un peu plus avancé du point de vu technologique mais pour prendre un ancêtre et retourner à la super nes, F-Zero est tout simplement démentiel en sensation de conduite.
> Je pense que le fait de jouer à un genre ce fera toujours en comparaison de ce que l'on à vécu en premier lieu et POD est loin de me façon de concevoir le bon feeling de conduite.
> 
> 
> 
> Si t'es chaud pour le développer j'en suis !


J'aime bien pod mais dans mon message je parlais des avantages soulignés dans la presse de l'époque (gen4, joystick, gamespot.fr etc...) et dans les forums à sa sortie.

Enfin pod a eu énormément de succès tant critique que commercial et c'était à une époque où le marché n'était pas encore très ouvert au grand public et donc succès commercial rimait encore souvent avec qualité (ceci n'est plus forcément vrai aujourd'hui malheuresement).

Ne serait-ce que le suivi des développeurs de POd est un exemple qu'on ferait bien de ressortir à une époque où on nous vend le moindre contenu additionnel à des rapports qualité/prix scandaleux. POd est avec TA les 2 seuls jeux à avoir eu de tels contenus additionnels gratuits. Dommage que cette époque soit révolue.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Un bilan plutôt satisfaisant.

----------


## El_Mariachi²



----------


## gripoil

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d4f...3-423c8d310b67


L'ultra de Fei Long il Fei Maloku.

----------


## M.Rick75

Et le titre du jeu histoire de pas perdre de bonnes habitudes? J'imagine qu'il est question de_ Slip Vapeur 4_?

Sinon, des screens de *Stalker Clear Sky/Petit pique-nique au bord du chemin par temps clair*. Rien de très original dans les screens mais c'est bien plaisant de refaire un bout de chemin dans la zone dont voici quelques prises de vues.

_"Je t'entends pas bien, je crois qu'il y a un orage qui crée quelques perturbations..._


_-Oui, écoute, ici aussi il y a comme de la friture sur la ligne. Sinon tu m'appelles pour un truc précis?_


_-Ouais, ouais. Tu te souviens, je t'ai prété un truc l'autre jour. Le boulon tu l'as encore? J'en aurais besoin pour réparer ma caisse qui est encore en rade._


_-Oui, je l'ai mais t'abuses un peu quand même. C'était vachement pratique ce truc. Bon, j'essaye d'arriver en un seul morceau et je te le rends."_

----------


## Silver

> Je te conseille le mod AWP, suite du connu AW7. Il rajoute une tétrachiée de choses, surtout des armes et des conneries (ahhhhh, j'ai fait 700 foot au head baseball !)


Ok je prends, parce que je viens d'essayer Apocalypse Weekend et à part les nouvelles armes et les démembrements, on n'a qu'une suite de niveaux linéaires où il faut shooter, shooter, shooter et c'est bien lourd. Quand on a la liberté d'action ça va, mais là on ne l'a pas.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Un peu de Mass Effect en attendant le 2  (partie en difficulté Insane en level 53)





Les turiens ont une sacrée gueule

----------


## Jean Pale

> Ok je prends, parce que je viens d'essayer Apocalypse Weekend et à part les nouvelles armes et les démembrements, on n'a qu'une suite de niveaux linéaires où il faut shooter, shooter, shooter et c'est bien lourd. Quand on a la liberté d'action ça va, mais là on ne l'a pas.


Si tu veux un vrai mod solo prends Eternal Damnation, c'est une nouvelle histoire avec un nouveau personnage. AWP c'est un mod de rajouts.

----------


## Shining Shiva

> Si tu veux un vrai mod solo prends Eternal Damnation, c'est une nouvelle histoire avec un nouveau personnage. AWP c'est un mod de rajouts.


Si c'est celui auquel je pense, il est carrément moyen. J'm'attendais à un truc hyper fendard avec des hordes de zombies partout, le seul truc c'est que les hordes de zombies sont quasi invulnérables, et ça relève vite de la torture que de se farçir ce mod-là. Se faire attaquer par des hordes de zombies, d'accord, ok, je veux bien; se faire attaquer par des hordes d'infectés qui courent comme des tarés et à qui il faut un chargeur pour les buter, en espérant qu'ils soient pas revenus quand on a tourné la tête, je dis non. En plus parfois les missions sont bien buggées et tu te retrouve à galérer pendant 3 plombes à trouver un vague objectif.

Enfin en gros, j'ai été vraiment déçu.

----------


## M0mo

Toujours aussi jolie mass effect  :;): .

----------


## bixente

_Max Payne 2 et son utilisation du Havok qui nous mettait tous sur le cul à l'époque_

----------


## LetoII

> Un peu de Mass Effect en attendant le 2  (partie en difficulté Insane en level 53)
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6a2...a-f734e208eb76
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bf2...7-20768a298f0d
> 
> 
> Les turiens ont une sacrée gueule 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/df1...5-8635827949ff
> 
> ...


C'est marrant comme toutes les Shepard ont un air de famille:

----------


## Lapinaute

Un peu de zenitude avec guildwars, les guivres ont du savoir-vivre.

----------


## Kob

Nom du jeu, bordel, nom du jeu !!  ::rolleyes:: 

Aion ?

----------


## Ash_Crow

Y'a marqué _Guild Wars_ dans son post...  :tired:

----------


## Kob

3000 excuses, j'ai plus les yeux en face des trous, à cause du taf  ::zzz::

----------


## sun tzu

Bonne ambiance darkest of day  ::O:

----------


## Shapa

C'est le jeu qui t'emmenes dans différentes époques c'est ça? Alors bien ou moyen ou pas?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> C'est le jeu qui t'emmenes dans différentes époques c'est ça? Alors bien ou moyen ou pas?


C'est bien ça ouais. Et là c'est la période "L'attaque des clones en 42" !  :^_^:

----------


## Jean Pale

Non, ce jeu est naze, vraiment. Une démo existe pour se faire une idée, le reste du jeu est encore plus chiant.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est marrant comme toutes les Shepard ont un air de famille:
> 
> http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w...5-59-48-25.png


Ouais mais nan, la tienne a une sale tronche :D

----------


## sun tzu

> C'est le jeu qui t'emmenes dans différentes époques c'est ça? Alors bien ou moyen ou pas?


Tres moyen pour l'instant  ::(:  Néanmoins certaines batailles de la guerre de cessession sont sympa ( et c'est une période pas exploité d'habitude en fps ) mais apres l'IA est complétement débile ( allié ou ennemi la bêtise est universelle  ::|:  ), le jeu est très moche , le theme de voyage dans le temps est sous exploité quasi tout le jeu se déroule durant la guerre de cessession et la 1 WW alors que y avait plein d'époques à explorer ( au shotgun bien entendu  ::wub::  ) Bref pas un jeu à recommander mais on peut tester en période de grande sécherresse  ::P:

----------


## Shapa

> Non, ce jeu est naze, vraiment. Une démo existe pour se faire une idée, le reste du jeu est encore plus chiant.


J'avais tâté la démo au far west si je me souviens bien et j'avais trouvé ça pourri mai sje me disais peut-être que le jeu complet... Apparemment ou pas.

----------


## alba

> Non, ce jeu est naze, vraiment. Une démo existe pour se faire une idée, le reste du jeu est encore plus chiant.


J'ai testé la démo et j'ai trouvé ça pourri... J'ai pas pu le lancer  ::(:  . Foutu physx de chie! (à ce propos, si quelqu'un a réussi a le faire marché avec une ati, je suis preneur) Dommage, ça avait l'air bien patoche pourtant sur le papier. (bon ok pas dans les sreenshots ni dans les tests mais bon  ::P: )

----------


## Olipro

Mission épique : 6 joueurs, 24 Km² et 5 km à parcourir, stratégie rigoureuse à l'extrême (deux équipes de 3 avec hiérarchie et ordres d'engagement, positionnement et ordre de tir sur groupes d'ennemis), aucune perte sur les 2 premiers kilomètres. 2 heures de jeu terminées sur une prise en embuscade elle même prise en embuscade. On a perdu l'initiative, mais on a gardé une belle image de fin de Tiri triomphant devant le chateau du mont Noir.

----------


## Pluton

Le Bâtard de Kosigan, la fin du deuxième module et le début du troisième, retour chez les bons Bourguignons après la visite austère chez les boches, ça démoule de la prostipute, du crincrin à tout va et du barde qui vous chante de la chanson à boire et à baiser !


Best ambiance de taverne ever.  ::o: 

Il *FAUT* que vous y jouiez !  :Bave:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Ouais mais nan, la tienne a une sale tronche :D


Et la tienne un gros nez. C'est toujours les petits détails qui fâchent le plus... Surtout quand ils se trouvent en plein milieu de lz tronche.

----------


## Shutan

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/131...c7daaffd72.jpg
> _Max Payne 2 et son utilisation du Havok qui nous mettait tous sur le cul à l'époque_


C'est à quel endroit dans le jeu, ça ? Je remets pas...

----------


## FUTOMAKI

La toute fin, juste avant d'aller dire bonjour à Vlad avec du gros plomb.

----------


## Pluton

:Bave:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Comme quoi ENBseries quand c'est bien réglé, ça donne de beaux trucs :

Wolverine avant :



Et après :



Bon j'ai peut-être exagéré sur le blur mais ça enlève l'aliasing dégueu qu'on peut voir en agrandissant.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

TU l'as essayé sur GTA 4? Moi ça me fait plantay le jeu... 
Soit disant avec ce mod tu peux foutre l'AA dans le jeu ...

----------


## FUTOMAKI

La par exemple c'est mal réglé.  :tired:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> La par exemple c'est mal réglé.


Faut pas croire mais vu que le jeu est pour la plupart du temps sombre c'est difficile de balancé un enbseries qui va pour les niveaux ensoleillés.




> TU l'as essayé sur GTA 4? Moi ça me fait plantay le jeu... 
> Soit disant avec ce mod tu peux foutre l'AA dans le jeu ...


Nop pas testé. J'utilise Tweak7 sur GTA4.

----------


## Euklif

> Comme quoi ENBseries quand c'est bien réglé, ça donne de beaux trucs:
> 
> Photos.
> 
> Bon j'ai peut-être exagéré sur le blur mais ça enlève l'aliasing dégueu qu'on peut voir en agrandissant.


Ha... C'est vrai qu'après, on voit plus rien et tout est d'un blanc immaculé...
Et ton costume est pas beau  ::P:

----------


## Olipro

> La par exemple c'est mal réglé.


Assez d'accord mais ce n'est pas la peine de lui dire d'une façon aussi méchante  ::P: 
CanardPc ressemble de plus en plus à un repère de vilains méchants pas beaux depuis ce smiley IMO.

----------


## kayl257

C'est le style Daria  :;):

----------


## Ash_Crow

Fry plutôt.

----------


## Steack

> Fry plutôt.
> http://media.deadgod.net/blog/forums...ere-scaled.jpg


C'est totalement hors-sujet mais il faut que je pose la question: Où trouvez vous ce type d'image (Image+Contour Noir+Phrase de merde) ?
Depuis le temps que je me pose la question  :tired:

----------


## elpaulo

> C'est totalement hors-sujet mais il faut que je pose la question: Où trouvez vous ce type d'image (Image+Contour Noir+Phrase de merde) ?
> Depuis le temps que je me pose la question


Lurk moar newfag.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Fry plutôt.
> http://media.deadgod.net/blog/forums...ere-scaled.jpg

----------


## skyblazer

> C'est totalement hors-sujet mais il faut que je pose la question: Où trouvez vous ce type d'image (Image+Contour Noir+Phrase de merde) ?
> Depuis le temps que je me pose la question


Roflposters.com . Et il y en a de très mauvais goût. Mais il y en a des bons aussi  :^_^:

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est totalement hors-sujet mais il faut que je pose la question: Où trouvez vous ce type d'image (Image+Contour Noir+Phrase de merde) ?
> Depuis le temps que je me pose la question


 Tu tape un mot en rapport + motivational dans google image.

Là en l'occurence, "fry motivational" et c'est la troisième image.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Le Bâtard de Kosigan,...
> 
> Best ambiance de taverne ever. 
> 
> Il *FAUT* que vous *jouissiez* !


Faite l'amour pas le RPG.

----------


## Pluton

DaggerXL, Pre-Alpha :



 :Bave: 


 :Bave: 


 :Bave: 


 :Bave:

----------


## Anton

Le fait qu'on se retrouve constamment dans une vallée boisée fait un peu tâche par rapport au relief réel aperçu via la carte générale, maintenant ^^

----------


## Pluton

> Le fait qu'on se retrouve constamment dans une vallée boisée fait un peu tâche par rapport au relief réel aperçu via la carte générale, maintenant ^^


Il bosse là-dessus, et il y aura certainement même plus de relief que dans le jeu original... ::wub::

----------


## Anton

J'parlais de l'horizon, je sais pas si tu avais compris ça  :;): 
Ton dernier screen me parait le plus impressionnant avec les lumières  ::wub::

----------


## Steack

> Roflposters.com . Et il y en a de très mauvais goût. Mais il y en a des bons aussi


Merci !



> Tu tape un mot en rapport + motivational dans google image.
> 
> Là en l'occurence, "fry motivational" et c'est la troisième image.


Merci Beaucoup  :;): 



> Lurk moar newfag.


J'ai pas tout compris, heureusement qu'il y avait les 2 autres.
Merci quand même, c'est l'intention qui compte  ::ninja::

----------


## Pluton

Toujours l'attendu DaggerXL, The ultimate next-jeayne Arpidji with awesome graphics :









Bon, va falloir que je m'en remette, quand même... Mais  :Bave:  l'ambiance est toujours là, l'escalade, le saut (sautez devant un petit obstacle et le perso l'enjambe) et s'accroupir marchent mieux que jamais et les bugs de void ont disparus !

----------


## Steack

Si seulement c'était facile de l'installer  :tired: 
T'es screen font tellement envie: Enfoiray  ::(:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Monsieur Hannibal, prenez donc un peu de repos.

----------


## Pluton

> Si seulement c'était facile de l'installer


C'est super facile !

----------


## wam

Tropico 3:



Un beau morceau de paradis communiste:


Où il fait bon vivre. (Les serveurs du restaurant sont toujours ravis quand vous donnez votre avis sur tout, mais bon, faut aussi admettre qu'il cache les services secrets du pays.)


Rien ne vaut une bonne allocution en période d'élection.


Une foule toute acquise:


Néanmoins, l'un des propres gardes rapprochés d'El Présidente se révèle être un dangereux opposant politique, dont la traîtrise se doit d'être corrigée.


Ce judas ose tout de même aller à l'église. Il aurait dû en profiter pour demander l'extrême-onction, mais nul ne peut prévoir les accidents.


Dernière photo prise du soldat Danton. En effet, comme rapporté par la radio, il a malheureusement glissé, et est tombé sur la rue avant d'être percuté par une ambulance puis un corbillard.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Anonyme871

Il est déjà sorti ? 
Y'a une démo  :Bave:

----------


## Anton

http://www.clubic.com/actualite-2991...isponible.html

----------


## Steack

> C'est super facile !


Sur Vista, avec en plus le fait de n'avoir jamais toucher une DosBox de sa vie  :tired: 
En même temps pourquoi avoir pris cet OS ? Je me pose la question tout les jours  :Emo:

----------


## Super_maçon

Ma seconde plongée dans la zone, je n'avais pas finit le jeu lors de ma première tentative ( j'avais poussé jusqu'à Tchernobyl ) la faute a trop de jeux installés.

Pour cette seconde partie j'ai installé le complete pack, et putain c'est beau  ::wub:: 











Stalker SoC, complete pack.

----------


## JudaGrumme

C'est aliasé, c'est moche. :nayxgenwhore:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> http://i518.photobucket.com/albums/u...7cada0ee6a.jpg


Je vois pas ton image.




> Tu tape un mot en rapport + motivational dans google image.
> 
> Là en l'occurence, "fry motivational" et c'est la troisième image.


En fait, j'ai tapé "I see what you did there", parce que c'est ce que voulait exprimer le créateur du sourilaid en question.

----------


## Super_maçon

> C'est aliasé, c'est moche. :nayxgenwhore:


Ha ha  ::): 
J'avoue, je dois avoir 10 piges de retard sur les jeux et le matos, du coup je ne suis même pas sûr de le voir clairement.

Mais il me semblait avoir lu que stalker ne supportait pas l'AA ? 
Faudrait que j'active ça sur ma carte genre ?

Roh pis au fond, je m'en cogne un peu, je joue sur un 19 pouce et tout me semble merveilleusement beau  ::o: ldshcoolwhore

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Ha ha 
> J'avoue, je dois avoir 10 piges de retard sur les jeux et le matos, du coup je ne suis même pas sûr de le voir clairement.
> 
> Mais il me semblait avoir lu que stalker ne supportait pas l'AA ? 
> Faudrait que j'active ça sur ma carte genre ?
> 
> Roh pis au fond, je m'en cogne un peu, je joue sur un 19 pouce et tout me semble merveilleusement beau ldshcoolwhore


 ::O: 

Nan mais jdéconnais en fait, rapport aux graphismes vintage :




> [...]J'ai eu beaucoup de mal avec l'interface et la qualité générale des graphismes, assez moches en fait. Surtout à côté de Crysis, qui tient pas mal la route à mon sens.
> 
> [...] Il faut y jouer longtemps pour en profiter...? Faire fi des graphismes vintage ? ...


Stalker, ça tabasse épicétoo.

----------


## chenoir

Stalker c'est le plus beau jeu de l'univers. Cette ambiance, ce sentiment d'appartenir à un tout, ces conditions atmosphériques superbement rendues.

Et puis bon, passer la nuit dans une cabane, le ciel qui se zèbre d'éclairs alors que la pluie tombe et crépite sur le toit en bois lacunaire de notre abri de fortune. Au loin le hurlement de chiens aveugles, quelques lumières fugitives ca et la. Deux petits points lumineux jumeaux qui déchirent l'obscurité, un hurlement rauque et grave, et une série de cris stridents, un bloodsucker vient de faire taire à tout jamais les hurlements de ces chiens la.

J'ai retrouvé ca dans aucun autre jeu.

----------


## JudaGrumme

Ouais mais c'est aliasé. :&#112;oifpoif:

----------


## Sao

Stalker c'est joli comme tout, mais j'ai pas aimé parce que c'est pas mon style de jeu. :utile:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Stalker c'est joli comme tout, mais j'ai pas aimé parce que c'est pas mon style de jeu. :utile:


Remarque constructive of the year.

Keep on the good work.

----------


## alba

Morrowind (+ mods)  ::wub::  ::wub:: 



 (je sais pas pourquoi mais j'aime ce screen ::huh:: )



Le tout pas fluide du tout en ville avec ma hd 4670 (20fps contre environ 30 dans la "nature"). Mais, bon sang, je trouve ça beau! ::wub::

----------


## chenoir

La palette des couleurs de Morrowind est la plus belle que j'ai jamais vu dans un jeu vidéo. On est loin du jaune pisse de Fallout 3 ou GRAW ou de l'onirisme coloré kawai d'Oblivion.

----------


## alba

> La palette des couleurs de Morrowind est la plus belle que j'ai jamais vu dans un jeu vidéo. On est loin du jaune pisse de Fallout 3 ou GRAW ou de l'onirisme coloré kawai d'Oblivion.


Le problème d'oblivion c'est surtout le bloom qui brule la rétine que je trouve à chier en fait. Autrement je trouve la palette pas trop trop moche, on est très loin de morrowind, mais dans un style différent, ça me choque pas plus que ça personellement. 
Sinon j'ai jamais joué à fallout 3 

Spoiler Alert! 


(ni aux 2 premiers en fait ::ninja:: )

 mais les screenshots m'ont toujours faient gerber. :^_^:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> La palette des couleurs de Morrowind est la plus belle que j'ai jamais vu dans un jeu vidéo. On est loin du jaune pisse de Fallout 3 ou GRAW ou de l'onirisme coloré kawai d'Oblivion.


Ca fait très "marron-vert" ( en même temps pour des bois on aura pas du jaune fluo ou du rose teletubbies ) je trouve, mais ça a toujours autant de gueule.

----------


## alba

> Ca fait très "marron-vert" ( en même temps pour des bois on aura pas du jaune fluo ou du rose teletubbies ) je trouve, mais ça a toujours autant de gueule.


Je pense que c'est du aux packs de textures que j'ai choisi (mixed textures + les différents packs de connary pour ceux qui connaissent) qui (pour ceux de connary) rendent des couleurs beaucoups plus marrons et désaturées, mais j'aime bien.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Moi bizarrement ce qui m'a manquer dans l ambiance d oblivion c est le clipping/brouillard qui donnais a morro une impression d immensitée.... Que j ai pas retrouver dans oblivion bien que sensiblement de même taille.
Le style et l ambiance de l ile de morrowind aussi est bien plus étrange et exotique comparer a oblivion.
Un petit épisode chez les redguard ou les wood elf ne serais pas de refus, je pense que les deux il y a moyen d avoir quelque chose de sympa.

----------


## Pluton

> Sur Vista, avec en plus le fait de n'avoir jamais toucher une DosBox de sa vie 
> En même temps pourquoi avoir pris cet OS ? Je me pose la question tout les jours


DaggerXl est en pre alpha mais il suffit d'installer daggerfall et de lancer daggerXl, tout marche bien.

----------


## Anton

Tain les screens de Stalker plus haut sont magnifiques, je me laisserai presque tenter  ::O:

----------


## Say hello

Ouiiiii, laisse toi tenteeeer..

Stalker SoC c'est trouvable facilement à 10€, même sur le site de la fnouc me semble.

----------


## Steack

> DaggerXl est en pre alpha mais il suffit d'installer daggerfall et de lancer daggerXl, tout marche bien.


 :tired: 
Va falloir que j'étudie ça attentivement  :;): 


Spoiler Alert! 



Et si ça marche, tu me rembourse ma vie ?  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Super_maçon

Just another day in da Zone.

 

 

 

 

http://img22.imageshack.us/gal.php?g...0916091916.jpg

Stalker. 
( tof coin coin est down, et je sais point faire des liens plus gros sur le forum.... )

----------


## Anton

Putain.

----------


## chenoir

Je comprend pas (mais vraiment pas, tapez pas hein, c'est juste une incompréhension) comment on peut trouver ce jeu moche. Ou pas être saisi par l'ambiance.

----------


## Anton

Moi non plus  :Bave: 

La Fnouc, hein ? Mmm...

----------


## chenoir

Moi l'endroit que je préfère dans Stalker c'est le bar, avec tout le monde qui discute, la télé qui passe son programme en boucle, la radio qui grésille. L'ambiance un peu feutrée, les lampes qui éclairent péniblement ce petit lieu fermé. Bref, j'adore.

----------


## Super_maçon

> Je comprend pas (mais vraiment pas, tapez pas hein, c'est juste une incompréhension) comment on peut trouver ce jeu moche. Ou pas être saisi par l'ambiance.


Carrément, déjà lors de ma première partie j'avais kiffé, mais là, entre ma meilleure connaissance de la zone et le complete pack, je suis sur le fondement.

J'en ai du mal a choisir les screenshot tellement toutes les 2 minutes je me dis "ha puté c'est trop bon".

Et dire que je ne l'ai toujours pas finit, qu'il me reste Oblivion lost, machin story et les suites officielles   ::wub::

----------


## Anton

C'quoi ce complete pack ?

----------


## Morgoth

> C'est aliasé, c'est moche. :nayxgenwhore:


 Copain !  En fait, Stalker, c'est le seul jeu sans AA que je supporte, vu que, un : ça se voit pas trop; deux : le jeu déchire alors on s'en fiche.  Cela étant dit, il faudrait organiser une conférence pour remémorer aux développeurs l'existence de l'AA. Je rejoue à SoF1 (2000), et il supporte parfaitement l'AA.  ::siffle::  Ah, N3xt-G3N quand tu nous tiens...

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> L'ambiance un peu feutrée


 :WTF: 
Au gros marqueur qui tache tu veux dire ?
Nan parce que c'est tout , sauf feutrée , ou alors on a des définitions différentes du mot "feutré".  :tired:

----------


## chenoir

Je dois sans doute faire un abus de langage.

----------


## Anton

Ou de substances illicites.

Sinon c'quoi ce complete pack ? :comiquederépétition:

----------


## chenoir

> Ou de substances illicites.


Oh, ca va, mon cerveau est pas encore assez touché pour que je ressente le besoin de tapisser mon salon avec des posters de Galion ou de dragons.

----------


## Anton

Pas de ma faute si tu n'as aucun goût  :tired:

----------


## Kamasa

> Ou de substances illicites.
> 
> Sinon c'quoi ce complete pack ? :comiquederépétition:


Un pack qui rend le jeu plus beau il me semble.
Tu en saura plus en allant faire un tour du côté du fil dédié a Stalker et aux bavoirs multicolors.

----------


## Anton

Merci mon bon  ::lol::

----------


## chenoir

Anton c'est pas une graphic whore, mais c'est le genre de mec a pas supporter les intérieurs virtuels si il y a pas de poster de Three Wolves Moon accroché aux murs.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anton

M'en parle pas, je m'en suis pas remis d'être passé à côté des posters dans Vampire Bloodlines  :Emo:

----------


## chenoir

Ah mais c'est pas pareil, les posters dans Vampire ils ont la classe  :B): .

_A part celui de Jeanette ou elle ressemble à un clown triste et pas à la folle sur-disjonctée qu'elle est en réalité_

----------


## Euklif

> M'en parle pas, je m'en suis pas remis d'être passé à côté des posters dans Vampire Bloodlines


Recommence!

----------


## Super_maçon

Aller, j'en remet une couche, juste pour être bien sûr de faire craquer Anton.

Une "petite" session hier soir grâce a laquelle j'ai eut une nuit bien courte :

Un petit passage au labo' pour récupérer une armure qui pète :

 

Direction le camp de bandit dans l'usine désaffectée :

 

On attends que le soleil se couche pour une opération de nuit :

  

C'est presque trop facile...

 

Le slideshow :
http://img36.imageshack.us/slideshow...0917091923.jpg


@Anton : le complete pack, en gros, c'est le pack de mod censé être fidèle a la version de base, en rendant tout ça joulie. Le gameplay est aussi légerement retouché ( les flingues sont plus précis, pour toi et pour les pnj, ce qui est très appréciable surtout au début ).

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ils ont l'air bien tes screens. Mais cliquer sur tout et passer par imageschack, ça me rebute trop...

----------


## Say hello

Ouai mais canardtof est down.

----------


## Super_maçon

> Ils ont l'air bien tes screens. Mais cliquer sur tout et passer par imageschack, ça me rebute trop...


C'est pour ça que j'ai mis un lien vers le slideshow  :;): 
Notre sacro saint hébergeur étant down pour le moment.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ah désolé, je n'avais pas lu en dessous de tes screens.

Merci mon brave !

----------


## Anton

C'est pour ça que des français ont inventé Uppix  :;): 



http://uppix.net/

Quand y avait pas Tof, me servais que de ça (IShack se fait vieux et lent).




> @Anton : le complete pack, en gros, c'est le pack de mod censé être fidèle a la version de base, en rendant tout ça joulie. Le gameplay est aussi légerement retouché ( les flingues sont plus précis, pour toi et pour les pnj, ce qui est très appréciable surtout au début ).


Merci  ::):

----------


## Crackhead Funky

Super_maçon,sait tu si on peut installer le complete pack sur une partie en cour sans risquer de bousiller ses save?

----------


## Super_maçon

> Super_maçon,sait tu si on peut installer le complete pack sur une partie en cour sans risquer de bousiller ses save?


Celà va dépendre de ta version et des mod déjà installés.
Le complete pack fonctionne avec le 1.0005 ou 6. Je ne sais pas si il fonctionne avec le patch 1.0004.

A priori, je dirais non. Dans le read me on peut lire :




> Designed and tested for STALKER Version 1.0005/1.0006
> New game is required only if you experience crashes when trying to load saved games.


Au pire, tu peux le désinstallé facilement ( suppression du gamedata et backup des 2 fichiers modifiés ).

----------


## Crackhead Funky

Merci  :;):

----------


## GI-JoE

> C'est pour ça que des français ont inventé Uppix


Dites on peut pas (plus ?) s'enregistrer ou je suis polio ?


Sympa les screens de Stalker sinon  :;):

----------


## Anton

Moi j'suis enregistré en tout cas.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

FOnline - Mad Max est une tapette.



Mon arrivé dans le wasteland n'a pas été la plus calme. Déjà il faut se battre et un pauvre type endosse le rôle de pickpocket. Ni une ni deux, un regulator le descend et il s'effondre sur moi. Ici l'ordre règne par le plomb ce qui est plutôt une bonne nouvelle pour mes poches.




On m'apprend que le nord du continent est plus clément envers ces occupants, je prends mon courage à deux mains à défaut d'un 9mm. Je parviens à tuer un scorpion énorme à main nu qui me laisse un petit cadeau empoisonné en guise d'adieu. Titubant en plein désert je rencontre un ermite emprunt de méditation. Dommage pour lui, son entité physique m'intéresse vachement plus que sa recherche de spiritualité. L'homme est armée d'un couteau encore tranchant qui se retourne contre lui quand je l'attaque dans le dos. La loi du plus fort, c'est la loi du wasteland. Désormais je garderai cette lame jusqu'à la mort en symbole de mes nouvelles convictions.




Voila, j'y suis une première étape de franchi, la traversée du désert ne s'est pas faites sans mal, j'ai croisé un type armée d'une mitraillette se battant contre des monstruosités sans noms. Je ne connaitrai jamais l'issu du combat, la fuite est encore mon meilleur allié dans de telles conditions. Je me rapproche de Modoc, une fois sur place j'improviserai. Pour le moment je me contente d'être en vie.

----------


## Silver

> FOnline - Mad Max est une tapette.


Un conseil, pour faire un screenshot appuie sur F3, c'est plus rapide que de faire des copies d'écran.  :;):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Ouuh bel intérieur ( si quelqu'un sait comment enlever ces flèches au sol ignobles... ) :



Ok c'est plein de blur mais c'est un mauvais exemple, j'ai pris le screen en plein mouvement de tête et en forte accélération.

Et ma petite Ford :





Et classe 1 BMW :

----------


## Froyok

> Ouuh bel intérieur ( si quelqu'un sait comment enlever ces flèches au sol ignobles... ) :
> 
> http://uppix.net/3/e/5/488efc1e4820e...8bf24150tt.jpg
> 
> Ok c'est plein de blur mais c'est un mauvais exemple, j'ai pris le screen en plein mouvement de tête et en forte accélération.
> 
> Et ma petite Ford :
> 
> http://uppix.net/e/2/9/124b4200c958f...ea6f673ctt.jpg
> ...


P'tain on dirais GRID dans la mise en scène.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je d/l la démo et je teste la 3D Vision :D J'espère que j'aurai le jeu complet demain.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> P'tain on dirais GRID dans la mise en scène.


Oui... Mais en moins bien. Moins de sensation de chocs, j'ai revu des circuits de GRID dans NFS Shift sauf que dans GRID ils était fait pour de la F3 et dans NFS Shift c'était Wolkswagen, BMW etc...

Je préfère GRID en tout point car beaucoup moins assisté dans la conduite, pareil dans Shift mais il y a toujours une sensation bizarre qui fait que pendant les courses on se sent pas complètement maître du véhicule.

Et dernier point... Qu'est ce que j'me fait chier ! Voilà mes réglages de difficulté :



Et les adversaires sont mou de chez mou, je fini la plupart du temps premier et il n'y a aucune nervosité dans les courses. Bref, un peu déçu par ce Shift. Je pense que je vais attendre Dirt 2.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ah j'oubliais, vais voir si le Track IR est supporté  ::P:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Ah j'oubliais, vais voir si le Track IR est supporté


Apparemment non.

http://www.naturalpoint.com/trackir/...games-all.html

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Putain la honte....  :tired: 
Et dire qu ils criaient sur tout les toit que ca allais être simus  :tired:

----------


## Dark Fread

Ouais enfin, un NFS annoncé comme une simu', c'est à peu près aussi crédible qu'un S.T.A.L.K.E.R annoncé sans retard.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Bah c est ce que je répétait contre vents et marrer sur le topic rfactor de canardpc et le topic simu de gk  ::P: 


Donc au final c est une bouze :D

----------


## Dark Fread

Dans Conflict Denied OPS, un FPS de merde développé par un studio lui aussi probablement de merde, quand on lean... 


On fait pas semblant. 


WTF  ::O:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ouuh bel intérieur ( si quelqu'un sait comment enlever ces flèches au sol ignobles... ) :



Raaah le nul  ::ninja::  Tu vas dans les options et tu vas dans ATH/HUD, et tu désactives la dernières options en prenant soin de valider dessus avant de quitter le menu.

----------


## Froyok

> On fait pas semblant. 
> http://uppix.net/d/8/8/a8ac7b859ec45...d0b63250tt.jpg


Le pire, c'est qui c'était réaliste, la le mec se déboiterais l'épaule, vu la manière bien crispé qu'il a de tenir l'arme.
Pourquoi t'as acheté cette merde ?  :tired:

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Le pire, c'est qui c'était réaliste, la le mec se déboiterais l'épaule, vu la manière bien crispé qu'il a de tenir l'arme.
> Pourquoi t'as acheté cette merde ?


Il se casserait la gueule surtout. Ou alors il a un sens de l'équilibre qui défie la gravité  :tired:

----------


## Logan

Oblivion à la sauce mod

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Raaah le nul  Tu vas dans les options et tu vas dans ATH/HUD, et tu désactives la dernières options en prenant soin de valider dessus avant de quitter le menu.


Hey le nul t'avais dit que ce NFS serait pourri, le nul a voulu voir vu que tu le défendait bien. Résultat tu me dois 50 euro boulzors avec en plus Resident Evil 5 qui a pas de son chez moi tu va me le rembourser aussi tiens, ça t'apprendras.  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Slayertom

Cool comme ça tu pourra me rembourser mes 20€ de killing floor  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Cool comme ça tu pourra me rembourser mes 20€ de killing floor


Viens sur mumble toi  :tired: .

Pour pas continuer sur le HS, hop des screen de Doom 3 toute moche, toute étirée :

----------


## Froyok

Riddick : DA

Flou, vous avez dit flou ?


Les animations sont super bien faites n'empêche, surtout les faciales, mieux que HL2 !


"Hey, ramasse le savon..."


*MOTORM4XM* :

"Ouch" ! Ca a finis sur l'arbre au final, la physique est pas super dans ce jeu, on un mauvais coup de volant envoie direct vers le tonneau.

Quelqu'un connais ce jeu ? J'ai jamais vraiment su si CPC l'avais testé...

*Tomb raider underworld :*
*Censored*

Texmod, quel bonheur !


Thor, vachement bien texturé j'ai trouvé...


Le niveau du bateau qui bien que cours, m'a beaucoup plu au moment ou le haut décide de copuler avec le bas...

----------


## eMKa

Allez hop, pour effacer cette ***** de NFS Shift (oh un troll  ::P: ), un petit screen de *Race Driver GRID*, moddé afin de virer la sauce jaunâtre du jeu tout en gardant de jolis effets de lumière  ::love::  :


(_Drago Realistic Mod, ici, plus d'infos ici_)

----------


## Dark Fread

> Le pire, c'est qui c'était réaliste, la le mec se déboiterais l'épaule, vu la manière bien crispé qu'il a de tenir l'arme.
> Pourquoi t'as acheté cette merde ?


Y'a un mod coop, c'est tellement rare...  :Emo: 
Pis je l'ai eu à 2 ou 3€, un truc comme ça.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Allez hop, pour effacer cette ***** de NFS Shift (oh un troll ), un petit screen de *Race Driver GRID*, moddé afin de virer la sauce jaunâtre du jeu tout en gardant de jolis effets de lumière  :
> 
> http://uppix.net/c/c/b/25fce4c27af1f...8a955b16tt.jpg
> (_Drago Realistic Mod, ici, plus d'infos ici_)



Oh mais ya des mod ? Je réinstalle GRID tout de suite moi !  ::wub::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Allez hop, pour effacer cette ***** de NFS Shift (oh un troll ), un petit screen de *Race Driver GRID*, moddé afin de virer la sauce jaunâtre du jeu tout en gardant de jolis effets de lumière  :
> 
> http://uppix.net/c/c/b/25fce4c27af1f...8a955b16tt.jpg
> (_Drago Realistic Mod, ici, plus d'infos ici_)



Ah cool merci. J'aimais pas le coté tout jaunatre. Mais en le virant on perdais tous les post process :D Et comme par hasard, je viens de recevoir Shift !! Bon, bah go faire du Shift d'abord.

----------


## Jean Pale

Je viens de réinstaller Stranglehold, qui aurait pu être un très bon jeu si le background était plus intéressant et le gameplay moins répétitif.

Fack u matherfackerz Ima grinderz !


Ima climberz too !


Duel de cowboyz :


Ca explose de partout dans ce jeu, c'est excellent :


Tous les matins, j'aime enjamber des objets :


Et 1, et 2, et 3, 0 !

----------


## Super_maçon

Sciouze maille french but putain que je kiff' STALKER !  ::wub::

----------


## Dark Fread

> *MOTORM4XM* :
> http://uppix.net/4/d/5/1a84542704375...ed7a9af3tt.jpg
> "Ouch" ! Ca a finis sur l'arbre au final, la physique est pas super dans ce jeu, on un mauvais coup de volant envoie direct vers le tonneau.
> http://uppix.net/3/c/d/6d71702383b07...57a186a5tt.jpg
> Quelqu'un connais ce jeu ? J'ai jamais vraiment su si CPC l'avais testé...


Tu es sûr du titre ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Reguen

C'est mieux étiré en 1280x800 mais bon :



The Longest Journey et ses dialogues  ::wub::

----------


## schnak

La VO de ce jeu est vraiment bonne, je vois pas pourquoi tu y joue en anglais.  :tired:

----------


## Dark Fread

Peut-être qu'il l'a eu sur Steam ou une plateforme du genre...?

----------


## Anton

Parce que sa VO c'est... L'anglais ?  ::O:

----------


## schnak

> Parce que sa VO c'est... L'anglais ?


J'sais pas, dans tout les cas, la version française (originale ou non) est très bonne, j'en ai de bons souvenir.  ::):

----------


## Reguen

> La VO de ce jeu est vraiment bonne, je vois pas pourquoi tu y joue en anglais.


Parce que... Je l'ai pris sur GOG, parce que ça entretient mon anglais et que tant que je comprends ce qui se dit, autant prendre la version originale et non une version adaptée  ::):

----------


## Sk-flown

La VO de Longest Journey c'est norvegien bande de tanches.

 :Cigare:

----------


## Pluton

Avec un bon coup d'AA forcé, ce jeu est une merveille esthétique :









Perso je trouve que ça n'a pas à rougir devant pas mal de productions récentes. Même en terme de gameplay ça tient bien la route, et les IA peuvent même "lean". :;):

----------


## Sk-flown

Le nécrophile infernal est de retour ::P: , si je me souviens le gameplay est rigide et les graphismes étaient déjà moches a l'époque, mais bon ils sont tellement particulier que pour de la 3D ça doit moins vieillir que d'habitude.


Même si de l'alcool a coulé sous les ponts et que mes souvenirs vidéoludiques sont plus remplis de Nazi de la seconde guerre mondiale crevant sans cesse(enculaÿ de Call of duty), Tron est un jeu sympa que j'ai fini a l'époque, avec un peu trop d'action et pas assez de puzzles pour torturer mon cerveau malade, prémice des jeux multi-plateforme(mec qui radote 

Spoiler Alert! 


mais qui vous emmerde quand même

), car l'atmosphère si prêtait bien (technologique, confiner, étouffante).

----------


## RUPPY

J'ai adoré le jeu Tron (et le film, c'est de ma génération  :B): ) et on ne peut vraiment pas dire qu'il était moche  ::(: ..au contraire, trés fidèle à l'univers du film et plein de petites originalités dans le gameplay...et peu longues à venir cela dit

----------


## Faërathorn

> Parce que... Je l'ai pris sur GOG, parce que ça entretient mon anglais et que tant que je comprends ce qui se dit, autant prendre la version originale et non une version adaptée


Je sais que c'est légèrement hors-sujet, mais...j'ai toujours voulu jouer à The Longest Journey, mais à l'époque quand on m'avait prêté le CD ça marchait pas des masses sur Vista. A priori la version de GoG a l'air d'être compatible, qu'en est il de la version Steam? Vous me conseilleriez laquelle?

----------


## Reguen

> Je sais que c'est légèrement hors-sujet, mais...j'ai toujours voulu jouer à The Longest Journey, mais à l'époque quand on m'avait prêté le CD ça marchait pas des masses sur Vista. A priori la version de GoG a l'air d'être compatible, qu'en est il de la version Steam? Vous me conseilleriez laquelle?


Pas vraiment d'idée. Je conseillerai toujours la version GOG pour l'absence de DRM, la BO et les goodies à côté.

Après je ne sais pas si la version GOG peut être passée en français, ce qui m'étonnerait plutôt.

----------


## zwzsg

Heavy Metal F.A.K.K. 2

J'aime bien le système de combat, une arme différente dans chaque main et trois autres dans le dos, même si je me retrouve quasiment toujours à utiliser bouclier+épée.

----------


## bixente

Tron 2.0  ::wub:: 

Monolith  ::wub:: 

J'avais surkiffé ce jeu à sa sortie à la fin de l'été 2003 : long, beau, passionant, drôle, immersif. Faudra que j'y rejoue avant la sortie de Tron Legacy.

----------


## Froyok

> Tu es sûr du titre ?


Y'a un M de trop, désolé, c'est MOTORM4X.
http://www.theeasyco.com/games.html

----------


## Slayertom

Avant


Apres



Il ne faut jamais emmerder un gars qui se balade avec 18 explosifs sur lui

----------


## Anton

*403 - Forbidden*

 :tired:

----------


## Jean Pale

?  ::huh:: 

Chez moi les images apparaissent.

----------


## Pluton

Et encore un bon vieux FPS transformé en TPS consoleux avec une interface insupportable et envahissante.

BIENVENUE SUR MARS RETOURNEZ AUPRÈS DE DAN
 :tired: 

Et le viseur, offrant une précision qu'on devine diabolique :

< .....................  >

----------


## Anonyme871

Et c'est quoi ce jeu ???

----------


## Jean Pale

Red Faction Guerilla.

----------


## Slayertom

Desolé j'ai oublié de donner le nom. C'est bien Red faction guerilla.

----------


## Sylvine

> Et encore un bon vieux FPS transformé en TPS consoleux avec une interface insupportable et envahissante.
> 
> BIENVENUE SUR MARS RETOURNEZ AUPRÈS DE DAN
> 
> 
> Et le viseur, offrant une précision qu'on devine diabolique :
> 
> < ..................... >


 Pour l'avoir testé sur console, ce qu'on perd au niveau FPS, le jeu le compense avec un environnement ouvert sympatique (et les vehicules qui vont avec) et surtout un moteur physique de folie qui est loin d'être un gadget vu qu'il est plus ou moins au coeur même du gameplay, beaucoup plus que dans le premier volet.

----------


## Froyok

> Et encore un bon vieux FPS transformé en TPS consoleux avec une interface insupportable et envahissante.
> 
> BIENVENUE SUR MARS RETOURNEZ AUPRÈS DE DAN
> 
> 
> Et le viseur, offrant une précision qu'on devine diabolique :
> 
> < .....................  >


T'es énervé ?  :^_^:

----------


## Slayertom

Les gars si vous commencez a répondre aux extrémistes de la guerre pc-console, vous allez plus vous en sortir. Il vaut mieux les éviter.

----------


## Sylvine

> Les gars si vous commencez a répondre aux extrémistes de la guerre pc-console, vous allez plus vous en sortir. Vous mieux les éviter.


 Même pas, Pluton a avoué avoir bien aimé le premier Halo.  :B):

----------


## Jahwel

> Même pas, Pluton a avoué avoir bien aimé le premier Halo.


Tu lui fais perdre toute crédibilité là  :B): .

----------


## Sylvine

> Tu lui fais perdre toute crédibilité là .


 Je suis prêt à éditer mon message moyennenant une petite retribution financière.

----------


## Pluton

Osef, Halo a de bonnes bases de gameplay (rythme, armes différentes et complémentaires, idem pour les IA), mais il faut y jouer en very hard pour le comprendre.  :tired: 
D'ailleurs j'ai régulièrement envie de le relancer.

----------


## Darkath

Ben il était bien le premier halo, mais il faisait déjà un peu vieux quand il est sorti sur PC je trouve mais au moins le portage était correct.

----------


## Jahwel

> Osef, Halo a de bonnes bases de gameplay (rythme, armes différentes et complémentaires, idem pour les IA), mais il faut y jouer en very hard pour le comprendre. 
> D'ailleurs j'ai régulièrement envie de le relancer.


Je ne te vois plus comme un hardcore pciste désormais.  :tired:

----------


## Pluton

> Je ne te vois plus comme un hardcore pciste désormais.


Mais je m'en tape !  ::):

----------


## Sylvine

> Ben il était bien le premier halo, mais il faisait déjà un peu vieux quand il est sorti sur PC je trouve mais au moins le portage était correct.


 Oui, mais quand il est sortit sur Xbox c'était une tuerie en avance sur son temps sur beaucoup de domaines (grandes maps relativement ouvertes, vehicules, coop...), et ça y'a que des PCistes aigris pour le nier.

----------


## Jahwel

> Mais je m'en tape !


Je te taquine  ::P: , je m'en fous aussi que t'aime Halo  :tired: . (Edit : J'avais pas vu le smiley, j'ai cru que tu l'avais mal pris)

----------


## Euklif

> Oui, mais quand il est sortit sur Xbox c'était une tuerie en avance sur son temps sur beaucoup de domaines (grandes maps relativement ouvertes, vehicules, coop...), et ça y'a que des PCistes aigris pour le nier.


Pas que je veuille défendre Halo mais quand je vois qu'aujourd'hui, c'est même pas un "standard" et qu'on s'extasie toujours lors d'une annonce présentant des véhicules, de la coop et/ou des maps moins étriquées qu'habituellement...

----------


## Anonyme871

> on s'extasie toujours lors d'une annonce présentant des véhicules, de la coop et/ou des maps moins étriquées qu'habituellement...


Ha bon ?

----------


## edenwars

Resident Evil 5 version directx 10(Windows Seven)


*Ce matin je suis aller à la pêche,et 
J'ai attrapé du gros poisson pour le vendre au marché.*


*Poisson bien frais,qui veut de mon bon poisson?*



*Aaaaaaaaaaah,j'ai la  bite qui brûle,haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*



*Les jeux  de lumières sont magnifiques(Et ce n'est qu'un petit aperçu)*

----------


## Sylvine

> Ha bon ?


Ça devient de moins en moins vrai, mais suffit de regarder sur les jeux qui sortent "Avec du coop, ouah! Trop cool! Jamais vu!", même si depuis GoW, L4D et les autres ça devient de moins en moins vrai.
Mais pour les niveaux, la norme c'est effectivement plus du couloir façon CoD. On a bien la tendance des jeux libres à la sauce GTA, mais c'est pas pareil qu'une suite de niveau un peu ouvert.

Regarde des jeux genre Rage ou Bordeland.
Le coté RPG mis à part, ils offrent pas tellement plus de choses que le bon vieux Halo de 2001.

----------


## Reguen

> Et encore un bon vieux FPS transformé en TPS consoleux avec une interface insupportable et envahissante.
> 
> Et le viseur, offrant une précision qu'on devine diabolique :


Merci, je viens de perdre 2 points à chaque oeil  ::):

----------


## Olipro

Il SONT magnifiques,
Ils ne sont pas "juste" magnifiques.
(Même si, au passage, "juste" peut s'employer dans la négation.)
Bourdel les gars faites un effort !  ::(:

----------


## Darkath

> Ça devient de moins en moins vrai, mais suffit de regarder sur les jeux qui sortent "Avec du coop, ouah! Trop cool! Jamais vu!", même si depuis GoW, L4D et les autres ça devient de moins en moins vrai.


Ouais et puis ça devient de moins en moins vrai je pense.




> Le coté RPG mis à part.


Arrêtez avec "le coté RPG" c'est pas parcequ'il y'a un inventaire ou des points d'expérience que ça devient des RPG. Qu'ils rajoutent des dialogues a embranchements et des conséquences, là on en reparlera.

----------


## Thom'

> Il SONT magnifiques,
> Ils ne sont pas "juste" magnifiques.
> (Même si, au passage, "juste" peut s'employer dans la négation.)
> Bourdel les gars faites un effort !


Si on va par là, je suis pas sur que "bordel" soit correctement employé  :tired: 
C'est juste une façon de parler  ::o:

----------


## elpaulo

Si le coup de gueule d'olipro c'est à cause de l'emploi abusif du "juste" nous provenant d'un quelconque effet de mode, sache, olipro, que je te soutiens à 100%.

Yen a juste marre que la populace nous cassent les couilles avec leur juste à la con. C'est juste trop chiant. Juste.

----------


## Thom'

Ah les vieux aigris   :^_^:

----------


## Sk-flown

Les jeux consoles c'est juste de la merde.

----------


## Pataplouf

Un mode de jeu débile de garymod, où l'on doit construire une bateau et détruire ceux d'en face.

----------


## Silver

Enfin la Cité du Sexe, merci mon Dieu !


Gaaaaaaa !  :Bave: 


Super sexcop !


Promo sur les melons.


Mais... Qu'est-ce que je fais là moi ?  :tired:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Raaah, Messiah !!  ::love::  Par contre, le jeu était super bugué. Les sons étaient super hachuré voir inexistant.

----------


## Euklif

> Ha bon ?


Oui.

----------


## Silver

> Par contre, le jeu était super bugué. Les sons étaient super hachuré voir inexistant.


Chez toi alors, parce que chez moi les seuls problèmes que j'avais étaient des plantages occasionnels et... C'est tout. Je ne sais pas si la version de GOG y est pour beaucoup, en tout cas ça fonctionnait correctement.  ::):

----------


## Sao

La version de Gog passe sans aucun problème chez moi.

----------


## Olipro

> C'est juste une façon de parler


Sauf que là, si tu voulais faire un effet de style en l'employant mal, c'est raté, car ici c'est correct.  ::P: 
Oui je me révolte contre cet effet de mode débile qui nous vient à cause de la construction anglaise autour du mot juste. Et alors ? Tu veux que jte pete les jambes l'autre là eh dis-donc m'enfin bref hein.

----------


## Nono

Juste fais-le.

Et pour éviter le HS, un screenshot officiel de Red Orchestra 2

----------


## Ash_Crow

T'es HS quand même : on ne poste ici que des screens qu'on a pris soi-même  ::siffle::

----------


## Nono

Oui mais c'est le (futur) meilleur jeu du monde alors j'ai le droit.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Juste fais-le.
> 
> Et pour éviter le HS, un screenshot officiel de Red Orchestra 2
> http://www.heroesofstalingrad.com/wp...ironsights.jpg


Tiens, encore le truc du flou avec l'iron-sight.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Et pour éviter le HS, un screenshot officiel de Red Orchestra 2


C'est juste moche.

----------


## Olipro

Je vais te tappay  ::(:

----------


## kayl257

> Je vais *juste* te tappay


Fixed  :;):

----------


## Froyok

Je viens de me finir la campagne Dark Athena, j'avais déjà fait la premier avec le premier jeu, si j'ai du courage je referais la 1ere avec les amélioratiosn graphiques.

Je m'attendais à une aventure, courte, sèche et chiante, comme l'avis de boulon quoi... Et bah pas du tout !

J'ai mis 10 bonnes heures à le finir, je me suis bien marré, et puis boulon, même si t'es gros, tu peux te cacher dans le noir hein. Nan parce que dire que toute la campagne à une partie shoot, c'est faux, on peut quasiment faire tout en infiltration (je l'ai fait) et les phases en méca sont encore plus courte que dans butcher bay, juste que le côté melo-dramatique est à chier, j'avais envie de la claquer la pôvre gamine.
Mais bref, place aux screens :


Quel poète... Haha.




Spoiler Alert! 


Le pire, c'est que même avec god en travers de la gorge cet fille veut pas crever, elle reviens quand même après !




N'empêche c'est beau... Et bien mappé, le level design m'a souvent donné du fil à retordre, et j'ai aimé.


Pluzun sur le level design, sauf pour les falaises, textures bien bâclé et très répétitive, et arbres en carton.


Stalker ! On peut même couper la lumière !


Groupe de 4 soldats, tous armés de gros guns suintant, j'lai ais tous eu avec les cure-dents jumeaux ! Et on peut faire ça quasiment partout ! A éviter quand le chiffre 4 se transforme en 15.


4 Chargeur en plein dans sa tronche, et toujours pas mort, clairement pas une arme à longue distance...




Spoiler Alert! 


Cinématique de fin.

 Putain, j'aurais aimé un peu mieux quand même... Et la gamine... TA GU**LE§§§ !

----------


## chenoir

Ouais mais la phrase de fin, elle claque carrément : 

Spoiler Alert! 


When I say goodbye, it's forever

----------


## Donnerstag

Ce bon vieux Quest For Glory V

----------


## Froyok

> Ouais mais la phrase de fin, elle claque carrément : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> When I say goodbye, it's forever


Ouais, elle claque, mais par rapport au combat, j'aurais quand même aimé une cinématique un poil plus longue...

----------


## Gtag

Un petit screen de R6V2, que j'ai exhumé récemment arpès l'avoir obtenu en bundle il y a quelques temps déja !


Un Otage en proie à un stress des plus gênant !

----------


## ZiT

En direct live du taupique Fallen Earth :

----------


## shortanswer

Boom le pont  :B):

----------


## chenoir

Woputain, Quest for Glory 5. J'ai encore le CD qui marche une fois sur deux, et la dernière fois que je l'ai installé, j'ai pas pu dépasser la quête de la libération des villages à cause d'un vilain bug. Mais c'est un des jeux les plus portnawak et les plus sympas à jouer que je connaisse.

----------


## Donnerstag

Ha, le bug du village. Si mes souvenirs sont bons, y a toute une manoeuvre à effectuer dans la maison où se trouve le coffre afin d'éviter le plantage. Mais il existe des patchs pour le jeu, alors ça a peut être été corrigé...

----------


## chenoir

Ouais, faudra que je m'y remette un jour.L Ne serait ce que pour revoir cet herboriste hippie totalement stone ou les commentaires stupides du héros sur tout et n'improte quoi (le seul jeu se passant dans la Grèce antique ou c'est qu'on peut acheter des pizzas aux anchois quand même).

----------


## Ash_Crow

Tiens, je le connais, lui  :tired: 


MACHETE §§


L'armée kerghit prête à fondre sur l'ennemi !

----------


## skyblazer

> Woputain, Dragon Quest 5. J'ai encore le CD qui marche une fois sur deux, et la dernière fois que je l'ai installé, j'ai pas pu dépasser la quête de la libération des villages à cause d'un vilain bug. Mais c'est un des jeux les plus portnawak et les plus sympas à jouer que je connaisse.


C'est Quest For Glory plutôt que Dragon Quest. Mais c'est pas grave, on a compris qu'ici on était entre hommes de goût. Et autrement il est énorme ce QFG 5, avec des persos complètements barrés dans les NPCs (l'herboriste hippy par exemple), des énigmes sympa, un univers excellent, et un système de jeu particulièrement sympathique.

----------


## Shining Shiva

> C'est Quest For Glory plutôt que Dragon Quest. Mais c'est pas grave, on a compris qu'ici on était entre hommes de goût. Et autrement il est énorme ce QFG 5, avec des persos complètements barrés dans les NPCs (l'herboriste hippy par exemple), des énigmes sympa, un univers excellent, et un système de jeu particulièrement sympathique.


Chenoir, ou l'homme qui arrive à te mettre pendant 2 secondes et demi le doute concernant un Dragon Quest sur PC CD ::P:

----------


## chenoir

> Chenoir, ou l'homme qui arrive à te mettre pendant 2 secondes et demi le doute concernant un Dragon Quest sur PC CD


La classe hein. Non mais ca c'est le chenoir power. Je savais pertinemment que je parlais de Quest for Glory 5, sauf que comme il est question d'un dragon et d'une quête, j'ai écrit Dragon Quest  ::siffle:: .

Oui non, ce jeu est absolument excellent. Et a vrai dir c'est mon tout premier jeu sur pc (eh ouais, avant j'étais un consoleux pure souche qui militait contre la connerie des pcistes, j'attends vos "hou" remplis de haine.

----------


## L'invité

"Hou" rempli de haine.

----------


## Dark Fread

Vous avez déjà vu Crysis tout en low ? 





Bin voilà.

----------


## RUPPY

> Vous avez déjà vu Crysis tout en low ? 
> 
> http://uppix.net/d/4/6/7b5f1dcc43312...307c501ctt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/e/d/4bf6cd1ab9829...fafec9cett.jpg
> 
> Bin voilà.


 :haha:  c'est tout laid...


Désolé  ::|: 

Cela dit, sur un écran 5" (un cadre photo numérique par exemple) ça doit passer

----------


## Killy

Aion

Ça commence fort, j'ai la sensation que je vais beaucoup rire !

----------


## Anton

C'est surtout que plus c'est petit, plus ça sera chaud à toucher  ::P:

----------


## LetoII

> C'est surtout que plus c'est petit, plus ça sera chaud à toucher


Pas vraiment. Juste un peu tendu à repérer dans la mélée.

----------


## Anton

Plus difficilement visible et plus difficile à cibler, c'est déjà un avantage indéniable  ::): 
Heureusement que la hitbox reste la même (sauf pour les gros persos).

----------


## LetoII

> Plus difficilement visible et plus difficile à cibler, c'est déjà un avantage indéniable


Bof, avec le nom qui s'affiche en gros caractère rouge, peu importe la taille du perso honnêtement  :^_^:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Vous avez déjà vu Crysis tout en low ? 
> 
> http://uppix.net/d/4/6/7b5f1dcc43312...307c501ctt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/e/d/4bf6cd1ab9829...fafec9cett.jpg
> 
> Bin voilà.


Y'a dix ans on aurait crié au génie.


Le temps passe...

----------


## DarzgL

> Vous avez déjà vu Crysis tout en low ? 
> 
> http://uppix.net/d/4/6/7b5f1dcc43312...307c501ctt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/e/d/4bf6cd1ab9829...fafec9cett.jpg
> 
> Bin voilà.


Ho, des screens en avant-première du Cry Engine 3 !  ::siffle::

----------


## Sk-flown

> Ho, des screens en avant-première du Cry Engine 3 *sur PS3* !


 :;):

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Y'a dix ans on aurait crié au génie.
> 
> 
> Le temps passe...


Ben c'est ce qu'on a fait. Quand on voyait Far Cry en very high  ::):

----------


## Froyok

Spoiler Alert! 


------------ http://blog.wolfire.com/ ------------
http://cdn.wolfire.com/blog/alpha/alpha43.jpg


A rabbit was here...

----------


## Sao

::o:  Rabbitman !

----------


## zwzsg

J'allais dire que ça me rappelle Lugaru, mais après rapide recherche, en fait c'est normal.



Spoiler Alert! 


Brûlez en enfer cigarettes à pelage!

----------


## Froyok

> J'allais dire que ça me rappelle Lugaru, mais après rapide recherche, en fait c'est normal.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Brûlez en enfer cigarettes à pelage!


 ::P:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

"Ca va couper chérie."



Une petite partie rapide de GRID en passant avec le super patch d'EmKa (merci à toi vraiment), une course épique sans affichage, sans aides et vu première personne (pour les vrais, ceux qui en ont) et un coéquipier qui assure, je n'ai jamais été aussi content de mon allié IA. Ouah... Bon allez, dodo.

----------


## M.Rick75

*ATENTION SPOILER D'UN DES DERNIERS NIVEAU DE STALKER SoC.*
Merci de scroller vers le bas de la page en fermant les yeux.  ::XD:: 






























*"Idi ka mnié"* (viens à moi)

J'ai relancé *Stalker et l'ombre de Bill le noir*, pour tester des mods graphiques. Le fameux Sarcophage et l'exauceur et souvenir incroyable de l'ambiance de ce niveau la première fois où j'y suis arrivé.
Bref quelques screens.

"_Bon voici mon voeux monsieur l'exauceur: je voudrais que le service tof de Canard PC remarche. C'est possible?_"
 

 

Edit: réduction de la taille des vignettes et avertissement spoil

----------


## touriste

Chernobyl = Bill le noir ?  ::huh::

----------


## M.Rick75

Ouep... De mes vieux souvenirs (bien aidé par wikipedia) tchiornyi c'est noir en russe et byl ce serait herbe (je savais pas).

----------


## Froyok

> "_Idi ka mnié_" (viens à moi)


Ha !  ::o: 
Ca veut dire ça ?!

J'ai toujours compris "Y dit camion"... Et comment j'ai flippé avec un de mes potos le jour ou il est rentré dans la centrale avec ses basses à fond.  ::wub::

----------


## M.Rick75

C'est une trad qui s'appuie principalement d'une trad anglaise, un peu modifiée avec ce qu'il me reste de mon russe méga lacunaire, donc il y a surement des fautes/approximations.

_Idi ka mniée_ - Viens à moi
_Prachlo vryémia, ya vijou﻿ tvayo zhelanié_ - Le temps est venu, je vois ton désir/souhait
_Tvayo zhelanie skora ispolnitsa_ -  Ton souhait va être réalisé sous peu.
_Pout zavershon tchyielavyèk_ - Homme, c'est la fin du chemin
_Tvoye pout zaverchayètsa_ - C'est le bout/terme de ton aventure
_Tvaya tsel zdyièss_ - Ton but est ici/C'est ton but
_Vach nagrazhdienyé boudet tolka adine_ - Ta(Votre?) récompense sera seulement une (unique?)

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Ha ! 
> Ca veut dire ça ?!
> 
> J'ai toujours compris "*Y dit camion*"... Et comment j'ai flippé avec un de mes potos le jour ou il est rentré dans la centrale avec ses basses à fond.


 ::XD:: 

Alala , merci , tu m'as bien détendu pour la fin de soirée.
Sinon moi aussi la premiere fois que j'ai entendu ca , j'ai eu les fois.
Et puis le niveau de basse est pile poil , c'est limite le bruit marron ...  :tired:

----------


## Kamasa

Han  ::o: 

Je suis actuellement en train de m'y remettre, et j'ai la vague impression d'avoir été méchamment spoilé là...

----------


## Jahwel

> Han 
> 
> Je suis actuellement en train de m'y remettre, et j'ai la vague impression d'avoir été méchamment spoilé là...


Bof, pas vraiment.

----------


## Kamasa

Ca ne serait pas le fameux "Monolithe" qu'on voit sur le dernier screen ?  :tired:

----------


## kayl257

T'es pas spoilé, y'a juste la fin....

----------


## Grogro

> T'es pas spoilé, y'a juste *une* fin....


Fixed

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Fixed


 :tired: 

Donc ya bien un spoil de la fin. En triple exemplaire qui plus est.

----------


## Froyok

> Donc ya bien un spoil de la fin. En triple exemplaire qui plus est.


Tu chipotes, tu chipotes...  ::rolleyes:: 
(Au passage, y'a combien de fins ? J'en ais déjà découvert 3, mais bon...)

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> (Au passage, y'a combien de fins ? J'en ais déjà découvert 3, mais bon...)


Moi j'en ai fait que 2.
Enfin c'est compliqué , ca se scinde un peu en 2 grand groupes de fin  ::P:

----------


## touriste

7 et elles sont toutes sur youtube
http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...rch_type=&aq=f

----------


## M.Rick75

Bruit blanc, je vois mais c'est quoi un bruit marron? Un bruit qui te fait tellement flipper qu'il laisse des traces dans tes sous-vêtements?

Et... Vraiment désolé Kamasa. C'est con que l'on ne puisse pas passer certains screenshots en mod spoiler. Je pensais qu'il y avait prescription pour le premier Stalker.
Sinon c'est bien vers la fin mais, sans en dire trop, il y a beaucoup de choses à découvrir au niveau du scénario, du pourquoi du comment et comme le dis le perfide judas-grumme ce n'est qu'une des fins.
En tout cas je te conseille de garder des sauvegardes au fil de ta progression. Pour aller au(x) vrai(s) bout(s) du jeu il faut faire une certaine mission et c'est possible de passer à coté.

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Tu chipotes, tu chipotes... 
> (Au passage, y'a combien de fins ? J'en ais déjà découvert 3, mais bon...)


Perso je m'en fous, j'ai déjà fini le jeu, mais ya peut-être des intégristes de la découvert qui vont pas trop aimer des screens de la _fin_ d'un jeu, quoi.

Pour les fins, 

Spoiler Alert! 


sauf erreur yen a 2 "bonnes" et 5 "mauvaises"

.

Edit : 


> Le perfide judas-grumme


 :tired:

----------


## skyblazer

> Bruit blanc, je vois mais c'est quoi un bruit marron? Un bruit qui te fait tellement flipper qu'il laisse des traces dans tes sous-vêtements?


Le bruit marron est sensé être un son de fréquence compris entre 5 et 9 hz qui a pour conséquence de relâcher les sphincters. Mais c'est un mythe urbain non confirmé.

----------


## Gtag

> C'est une trad qui s'appuie principalement d'une trad anglaise, un peu modifiée avec ce qu'il me reste de mon russe méga lacunaire, donc il y a surement des fautes/approximations.
> 
> _Idi ka mniée_ - Viens à moi
> _Prachlo vryémia, ya vijou﻿ tvayo zhelanié_ - Le temps est venu, je vois ton désir/souhait
> _Tvayo zhelanie skora ispolnitsa_ -  Ton souhait va être réalisé sous peu.
> _Pout zavershon tchyielavyèk_ - Homme, c'est la fin du chemin
> _Tvoye pout zaverchayètsa_ - C'est le bout/terme de ton aventure
> _Tvaya tsel zdyièss_ - Ton but est ici/C'est ton but
> _Vach nagrazhdienyé boudet tolka adine_ - Ta(Votre?) récompense sera seulement une (unique?)


Вот зто правда !
Et sans m'avancer trop, tu peux virer tes parenthèses c'est ce que je comprend aussi.

----------


## jef_13

En cette période de sortie de 5870 et de multi  écran qui va bientôt se standardiser, deux petites tofs de need for speed shift avec mon triplehead digital en 3X22"

5040*1050 en high (dense dans le jeu ) sans AA , 40fps minimum ma gtx 275 s'en sort plutôt bien.

----------


## DarzgL

Merci pour la trad'  :;): 
Edit : pas mal tes screens de NFS Sihft jef  ::o:

----------


## jef_13

> Merci pour la trad' 
> Edit : pas mal tes screens de NFS Sihft jef


Merci, j'en posterai d'autres plus tard avec plus de caisses, c'est assez sympa de voir l'apport de trois écrans sur les simus auto.

Et puis j'agrandirai un peu les tofs, je l'ai ai un peu trop réduite en pensant aux petites connections mais la j'ai abusé  ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Et puis j'agrandirai un peu les tofs, je l'ai ai un peu trop réduite en pensant aux petites connections mais la j'ai abusé


C'est clair ! Minimum 800, je vois rien là !  :;):

----------


## M.Rick75

Sauras-tu retrouver le nom de ce héros qui se cache dans ce screen?


Fais moi un sourire pour la photo.


Oui et toi aussi Schnappie


Je crois que quelqu'un a eu des bat-problèmes d'acné pendant son adolescence.


Et hop je montre mon bat-fessier et mon périné méga-musclé


Rien de tel qu'un bat-caca au clair de lune


Et sur ce je vous dis au revoir


Il sagit, bien sur, de *Batman Arkham Asylum*

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> En cette période de sortie de 5870 et de multi  écran qui va bientôt se standardiser, deux petites tofs de need for speed shift avec mon triplehead digital en 3X22"
> 
> 5040*1050 en high (dense dans le jeu ) sans AA , 40fps minimum ma gtx 275 s'en sort plutôt bien.
> 
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/52070e4...5221caefbf.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/6bb1b49...3b5588ba2a.jpg


Tes screens sont vraiment tout écrasé. C'est pareil en jouant ? Sinon, t'aurai du virer le HUD vu comment il est super mal intégré en TripleHead.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Metal :
C'est normal tu remarquera que le centre ne l'est pas, l'étirement c est pour simuler un 'dome' ca ne se remarque pas en jeux vu que tu regarde le centre.
Bien que sur shift c est quand même super prononcé.
@jef : t a pas eu de problème dans les menus avec le triple écran toi?
Moi j'ai pas accès a tout dans le menu y'a comme un bug  :tired:

----------


## Euklif

> deux petites tofs de need for speed shift avec mon triplehead digital en 3X22"


C'est plat. Beaucoup. Trop.
Ca se passe dans un monde parallèle?

----------


## Aghora

> Sauras-tu retrouver le nom de ce héros qui se cache dans ce screen?
> http://uppix.net/7/b/0/8a0d0bb01f1fc...4a0c6210tt.jpg


Bien sûr, c'est facile. C'est Rabbitman, on le reconnait avec ses oreilles.

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=8167

----------


## Froyok

> Bien sûr, c'est facile. C'est Rabbitman, on le reconnait avec ses oreilles.
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=8167


 ::P:

----------


## El_Mariachi²



----------


## theo_le_zombie

Gaffe Mariachi , tu spoil ...

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Gaffe Mariachi , tu spoil ...


 :<_<:

----------


## dimitri2401

Quantz, un petit jeu ma foi bien sympathique et pas facile.

----------


## jef_13

> C'est plat. Beaucoup. Trop.
> Ca se passe dans un monde parallèle?


Je vois pas où c'est plat  ::huh:: 

Si tu parle des voitures a coté c'est normal c'est du au FOV et c'est valable pour tout les jeux de caisses.

Fin bref si tu trouves ca plat y a un souci dans tes oeils  :^_^:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Je vois pas où c'est plat 
> 
> Si tu parle des voitures a coté c'est normal c'est du au FOV et c'est valable pour tout les jeux de caisses.
> 
> Fin bref si tu trouves ca plat y a un souci dans tes oeils 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/634d755...9b8da0725e.jpg



Il suffit de voir la voiture qui te double ( ou est doublée ) dans ton post précédent.

Juste pour comparer, voilà ce que ça donne en 2560x1024 et 2560x800 :





On voit quand dans tes screen le FoV n'est pas bon, rien qu'en regardant le cockpit. Vu la taille en longueur, ton pilote doit avoir des bras gigantesques ou il conduit calé dans son fauteuil ( pas très pratique en pleine course ). Faudrait que tu trouves une bonne résolution, à moins bien sûr qu'en jeu ça ne donne pas ça du tout.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

En triple écran tes trois écran ne doivent pas être aligné dans le même angle, tu les aligne comme ca :

En regardant ses screen, le centre est normal, les coté sont étiré mais avec l angle des écrans ca rend tout a fais normalement  :;): 
C est sur que ramené ca sur un screen plat ca fais bizarre, mais une fois au volant tout est correct question fov  ::): 
Enfin quoique en s attardant un peu sur son screen je vois que ses cadrans et volants censé être rond sont ovale, donc oui il a quand même un soucis de fov.
Mais je le répète avoir un étirement sur les écrans des cotés c'est normal et voulu.
Certains jeux ou en hardware ca peut se corriger si on utilise les trois écrans a plat.

----------


## Bloub et Riz

::o:  L'installation de ouf'

----------


## jef_13

> En triple écran tes trois écran ne doivent pas être aligné dans le même angle, tu les aligne comme ca :
> http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/3015/dscn1382uw5.jpg
> En regardant ses screen, le centre est normal, les coté sont étiré mais avec l angle des écrans ca rend tout a fais normalement 
> C est sur que ramené ca sur un screen plat ca fais bizarre, mais une fois au volant tout est correct question fov 
> Enfin quoique en s attardant un peu sur son screen je vois que ses cadrans et volants censé être rond sont ovale, donc oui il a quand même un soucis de fov.
> Mais je le répète avoir un étirement sur les écrans des cotés c'est normal et voulu.
> Certains jeux ou en hardware ca peut se corriger si on utilise les trois écrans a plat.



Exactement, mon installation est a peu près identique a la photo a part que mes écrans sont moins inclinés car je joue plus loin sur un cockpit spécial.

Ce qui vous gêne sur les photos c'est le FOV les gars, il est réglable la plupart du temps sur toutes les simu mais pas sur SHIFT. Aussi bien le FOV que l'avancement horizontalement et verticalement du siège. 


Je met une photo plus grande, la sensation de plat vient du fait que l'on garde la taille classique mais sur une vision horizontale d' 1.50m.

Bref on est pas la pour parler technique.
[IMG][/IMG]
Bon j'arrive pas avec le site d'hébergement a gérer correctement les teilles des tofs.

----------


## Anonyme7383

HS: Quelqu'un connaît une marque bonne/pas trop chère pour des sièges de simu auto ?

Ya la solution macgyver, aller dans une casse et chopper un siège pour le modder mais j'ai pas trop le temps ni le skill pour faire un truc pareil

----------


## Jasoncarthes

J ai fais la technique Mc gyver :
Ca ma pris 20 minutes montre en main et couté moins de 15 €

Sinon il y a ca dans les pas cher je crois :
http://www.virtualracingchassis.com/shop/

----------


## jef_13

> HS: Quelqu'un connaît une marque bonne/pas trop chère pour des sièges de simu auto ?
> 
> Ya la solution macgyver, aller dans une casse et chopper un siège pour le modder mais j'ai pas trop le temps ni le skill pour faire un truc pareil


J'ai ca  http://www.cesam-sport.com/gamme/jv_siege_bureau.php
Payé 150€ et le siège baquet était fourni (alors que normalement non mais je pense qu'il l'est toujours vue la taille du carton. )
Prévoir modification ( réhaussage roulette, découpe pour pédalier et adaptation diverse genre shifter )

Sinon, j'ai des gros soucis pour insérer une image, chez moi avec firefox quelque soit l'hébergeur ça marche une fois sur 10  





---------- Post ajouté à 10h01 ----------

Hummm la viper 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Frypolar

> Sinon, j'ai des gros soucis pour insérer une image, chez moi avec firefox quelque soit l'hébergeur ça marche une fois sur 10


L'image doit être trop grosse.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> J
> 
> Sinon, j'ai des gros soucis pour insérer une image, chez moi avec firefox quelque soit l'hébergeur ça marche une fois sur 10


T'inquiète, c'est pareil de mon côté quand j'upload des screens dual screens.

----------


## jef_13

Ha je viens de passer 2h sur shift et ce jeu est vraiment plaisant en terme de pilotage, et puis la megane RS ....

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Sao

Bienvenue sur le topic des screenshotz nouvelle version, seules les images plates sont acceptées. Merci de votre compréhension.

----------


## kayl257

> Bienvenue sur le topic des screenshotz nouvelle version, seules les images plates *de voitures* sont acceptées. Merci de votre compréhension.


Fixed!

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Ah non c est faux je peut tout aussi bien faussé les stats et posté des images plates de vaisseau spatiaux et de laser qui font piou piou aussi  ::ninja:: 
Oh et puis zut soyons folle donc voici un niteraven (chasseur multirole) en milieux d un règlement de compte entre un perfide détachement de la main noire et la 233 ème flotte de la Tyrannie: (wip)
Vue cockpit en formation à l'arrière de la flotte :



Ca commence a chauffé dans le coin :




Edit :
Rhaa c es tout compresser et tout aliasé du coup  et encre plus sombre que de base  :tired:

----------


## Sao

N'empêche, ton bureau est sacrément bien rangé, et ton installation me rappelle le Futuroscope. Y'avait un jeu avec trois écrans positionnés de la même façon, sauf qu'ils faisaient deux mètres de haut chacun, et qu'on pouvait être cinq à jouer par vaisseau, et qu'il y avait trois vaisseaux (c'était un jeu de shoot spatial laser piou piou). Et moi et mes potes on a gagné contre deux équipes de mômes, hinhinhin.

----------


## jef_13

> Bienvenue sur le topic des screenshotz nouvelle version, seules les images plates sont acceptées. Merci de votre compréhension.


Achetez 2 autres écrans et elle seront plus plate  ::ninja:: 

Freespace 2  ::wub::

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Gaffe Mariachi , tu spoil ...


Faudrait déjà qu'il donne le nom du jeu pour ça  ::rolleyes::   ::(:  




> N'empêche, ton bureau est sacrément bien rangé, et ton installation me rappelle le Futuroscope. Y'avait un jeu avec trois écrans positionnés de la même façon, sauf qu'ils faisaient deux mètres de haut chacun, et qu'on pouvait être cinq à jouer par vaisseau, et qu'il y avait trois vaisseaux (c'était un jeu de shoot spatial laser piou piou). Et moi et mes potes on a gagné contre deux équipes de mômes, hinhinhin.


J'y suis allé y'a pas longtemps, y'avait pas ça...

----------


## Dark Fread

> Faudrait déjà qu'il donne le nom du jeu pour ça


Dead Space. 
Déjà y'a pas longtemps un canard ne reconnaissait pas les screens de Dawn of War II. Vous lisez CanardPC des fois ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ash_Crow

Le fait de mettre le nom dans le post, c'est surtout pour la recherche interne.

----------


## Dark Fread

Pas con, j'avais pas pensé à ça.

----------


## M.Rick75

:modegrosrelou/on:

Avec des screens sans nom parfois ça fait aussi "devine le nom du jeu", voir devine le nom de mon mod vachement bien... Bref, ça arrive aussi de pas trouver le nom d'un jeu. (edit pour répondre à Ash Crow en dessous: oui c'est ce que je voulais dire... Moi ça m'énerve quand il y a pas le nom du jeu et que j'ai aucune idée de ce dont il est question. Comme tu dis il y a le topic du jeu du screen pour ça. Après ça fait bien rabat-joie, pète ambiance de le signaler... Et encore sur des jeux à priori (mais ça reste relatif) "évident" genre Dead Space. Bref, recherche ou pas je trouve que c'est pas mal de préciser le titre.)




> (...screens freespace 2...)Edit :Rhaa c es tout compresser et tout aliasé du coup et encre plus sombre que de base


Oui et aussi ton hébergeur d'image (quand on clique sur un screen) qui veut m'ouvrir pleins de fenêtres popup, un effet assez désagréable. Peut-être pourrais tu mettre les screens sur un site qui donne moins l'impression d'être un repère de gros warez, genre http://tof.canardpc.com/?

:modegrosrelou/off:

(Half Life 2)

----------


## Ash_Crow

Ouais mais y'a déjà le jeu du screenshot pour ça...

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Rhoo ayé je l'ai mis votre titre. Pas la peine d'en chier une pendule :tired:  :<_<:

----------


## M.Rick75

Et sur quelle plateforme les screens...? Tu n'as pas précisé.  ::ninja:: 
 ::P: 
Edit: toujours pour le message en dessous... Heu... J'étais pas sérieux, hein.

----------


## Ash_Crow

On est dans la section Jeux PC  ::siffle:: 

Au passage, y'a un moyen simple et économique pour faire des screenshots avec une PS2 ou une 360 ? :intéressé: (Non, prendre des photos de la télé n'est ni pratique, ni bien terrible en termes de résultat...)

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Sur tofcanardpc mes screens passe pas d habitude spour ca mes excuse  ::ninja::

----------


## Skouatteur

Certains jeux 360 proposent de faire des screens et de les uploader sur le site du jeu (Forza2 et Halo3&ODST notamment).
Halo 3 et ODST proposent même de faire un rendu vidéo des vidéos sauvegardées (mais c'est payant).

----------


## Slayertom

*"BOB REGARDE DERRIÈRE TOI C'EST HORRIBLE !!"*








*Et voila ce qui y arrive a une ia qui préfère faire du rase motte pour poser sur la photo plutôt que de se concentrer sur les ennemis*

----------


## raven33.be

C'est mieux que d'utiliser un xm8  ::P:

----------


## ZiT



----------


## Jean Pale

Ses vêtements lui collent à la peau.

C'est le cas de le dire  ::ninja::

----------


## Slayertom

Coop de ce soir avec les canards sur la mission de VTS de Gonza avec l'addons SLX et l'ile Panthera.

----------


## Olipro

> Dead Space. 
> Déjà y'a pas longtemps un canard ne reconnaissait pas les screens de Dawn of War II. Vous lisez CanardPC des fois ?


Oui, mais on ne lit que les articles traitant de jeux-video 
:mega troll assumé:  :B):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

*Le Miroir du Catcheur :*

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

_(en ascenseur)_ 


_(la cabine du concierge)_

----------


## Pelomar

Han, faut vraiment que je teste ce jeu :/

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Han, faut vraiment que je teste ce jeu :/


Joli mais un peu répétitif à la longue quand même. Je crois que j'approche de la fin d'ailleurs et j'en suis presque content.
Par contre l'univers est complètement vide, y a quasiment personne ça fait méga tâche.


*Le Seigneur Du Dessus (2° étage)*








_Le vrai visage des Elfes enfin révélé : des grosses tatasses hippies._






_Le sanctuaire des tatasses sus-nommées, avec plein de trucs qui brillent de partout, beurk._


J'adore ce jeu, il est trop poilant.
Les larbins balancent vannes sur vannes, les objectifs sont complètement barrés et je passe autant de temps à jouer qu'à rigoler  ::wub:: 
Et j'en suis qu'au début. Joie.

----------


## Pelomar

J'avais joué a la démo du premier, c'était vraiment poilant mais ca sentait la lassitude a court terme.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

*La Cryse* (clic droit>afficher l'image)






Bon alors là y a que 2 screens parce que mon jeu me fait des retours bureau toutes les 15-20 minutes et ce con m'a corrompu une sauvegarde comme ça, du coup je peux plus accéder à l'écran de chargement et faut donc que je recommence  ::sad:: 

C'est dommage parce que je tourne à 20-30 fps de moyenne en 1680*1050 avec tous les détails posés sur "Elevés".

----------


## Jahwel

Bouh il joue même pas en vétéran !  ::ninja::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Bah non, le mode est bloqué. (je crois)

----------


## Steack

Pourquoi quand on voit un screen de Crysis c'est toujours le même (Le 1er screen): Il y a que ce moment du jeu qu'est beau ou quoi  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Jahwel

> Bah non, le mode est bloqué. (je crois)


Nope, tu peux y jouer direct, je te conseille parce que même en vétéran c'est pas bien compliqué La cryse. :tired:  (Enfin si jamais il remarche sur ton pc  ::o: )

---------- Post ajouté à 11h51 ----------




> Pourquoi quand on voit un screen de Crysis c'est toujours le même (Le 1er screen): Il y a que ce moment du jeu qu'est beau ou quoi h34r:


C'est à ce moment là qu'on découvre les zolie n'effets de lumières  :tired:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Pourquoi quand on voit un screen de Crysis c'est toujours le même (Le 1er screen): Il y a que ce moment du jeu qu'est beau ou quoi h34r:


Parce que c'est au tout début, que c'est une jolie vue et que j'ai pas eu l'occasion d'aller plus loin.
Et aussi parce que j'étais sûr que quelqu'un ferait la remarque  ::P:

----------


## L'invité

Ouai a ce moment on nous fout un lever de soleil sur l'ile tropicale avec la mer toute transparente en pleine face.
C'est trop kewl quoi.

Sinon mirror's edge il a tous les défauts du monde qui sur le papier me ferait détester ce jeu mais j'ai beaucoup aimé.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Bouh il joue même pas en vétéran !


Et encore, seul le dernier mode de difficulté (delta je crois) relève vraiment le niveau et rend la combi enfin utile.

----------


## gripoil

> Et encore, seul le dernier mode de difficulté (delta je crois) relève vraiment le niveau et rend la combi enfin utile.


 Euh y'en a qui ne jouent pas en delta ? 
C'est pas afreusement chiant ? J'm'étais jamais la question mais c'est peut être pour ça que tant de gens disent que le jeu est pas terrible.

----------


## Jahwel

> Et encore, seul le dernier mode de difficulté (delta je crois) relève vraiment le niveau et rend la combi enfin utile.


Ah merde le dernier mode de difficulté c'est Delta, bha je voulais parler de celui là  ::ninja:: , qui enlève le crosshair, mais bon la combi facilite énormément la chose sur la Cryse.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Euh y'en a qui ne jouent pas en delta ? 
> C'est pas afreusement chiant ? J'm'étais jamais la question mais c'est peut être pour ça que tant de gens disent que le jeu est pas terrible.


Je l'ai fait une fois en vétéran. Et c'est clair que le mode Delta change complétement l'expérience de jeu. 
Et effectivement, c'est peut-être pour ça que tant de gens trouve Crysis merdique.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Pour les gens qui trouvent le jeu merdique, faut avouer que la grosse majorité, a la sortie du jeu, étaient des gros frustrés chez qui le jeu ne tournait pas.


Faut vraiment être de mauvaise foi pour dire qu'en Delta le jeu est naze.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Ah oui je me souviens maintenant, si j'ai pas pris delta c'est parce que c'était marqué que les ennemis parlaient coréen, du coup je voulais comprendre ce qu'ils disaient, pour l'intrigue. De toute façon comme je vais devoir recommencer je prendrais delta si vous dites que c'est mieux  ::):

----------


## Jean Pale

> Pour les gens qui trouvent le jeu merdique, faut avouer que la grosse majorité, a la sortie du jeu, étaient des gros frustrés chez qui le jeu ne tournait pas.


C'est encore resté aujourd'hui. Beaucoup ne le font pas et disent que c'est une coquille vide, de beaux graphismes et un gameplay naze. Et ça se paluche sur de grosses merdes à côté.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Je crois que je suis prêt  :Cigare:

----------


## Anonyme871

> Ah oui je me souviens maintenant, si j'ai pas pris delta c'est parce que c'était marqué que les ennemis parlaient coréen, du coup je voulais comprendre ce qu'ils disaient, pour l'intrigue.


Non mais c'est juste les soldats qui parlent coréens pendant les phases de gameplay. Lors des cinématiques ça parle français.

----------


## Anonyme871

Le tout début du jeu, j'en montrerai plus d'ici quelques jours.  ::wub::

----------


## Anton

Euh, mais c'est LE _IG2_ ? Il est pas genre ultravieux ? Tu l'as, ou tu viens de l'acheter ?  ::O: 

Je joue à _Sins of a Solar Empire_ en soupirant après lui  :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme871

Je viens de l'acheter à Snowman.

----------


## Anton



----------


## Anonyme871

> http://media.ebaumsworld.com/picture...odle/NOOOO.JPG


1e50  ::siffle::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Non mais c'est juste les soldats qui parlent coréens pendant les phases de gameplay. Lors des cinématiques ça parle français.


J'entends bien. 
C'est justement de ces phases dont je parle, histoire de choper quelques infos quand les soldats parlent entre eux.

----------


## DarzgL

> J'entends bien. 
> C'est justement de ces phases dont je parle, histoire de choper quelques infos quand les soldats parlent entre eux.


En fait ce qu'ils disent t'informe sur leur état de vigilance ou des trucs comme ça.

----------


## Dorak

Graphiquement ( pour y revenir ) Mirror's Edge est quand même vachement sympa  ::):  .

Je vivrais volontiers dans une ville avec cette gueule.

----------


## Igloo

> Le tout début du jeu, j'en montrerai plus d'ici quelques jours. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bb5...44a7c4149b.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c89...dd0b2550cc.jpg


Je me souviens encore avoir acheté le 1 à 50 francs (juste avant la sortie du 2 je crois), il y a plus de 10 ans.  ::o: 

Et Mirror's Christian est pauvre et trop flashy à mon goût, ce qui ne m'a pas empêché de l'adorer.

----------


## Crackhead Funky

> Graphiquement ( pour y revenir ) Mirror's Edge est quand même vachement sympa  .
> 
> Je vivrais volontiers dans une ville avec cette gueule.


Moi JAMAIS :Gerbe: 
Des buildings,une palette de couleurs uniforme ,jamais je voudrais vivre dans un monde comme ça.
Un petit village qui a une âme et une bonne boulangerie

----------


## Hellzed

Nan il a raison une ville de cette trempe, loin de la saleté, des crottes de chiens, de façades noires de rejets de gaz d'échappement, je m'y installerai avec plaisir.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Je crois que je préfère les crottes de chien au totalitarisme, perso...

----------


## Olipro

Le meilleur des mondes d'Huxley.
Inutile de débattre davantage.

----------


## Aghora

> Le tout début du jeu, j'en montrerai plus d'ici quelques jours. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bb5...44a7c4149b.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c89...dd0b2550cc.jpg


Ah c'est la campagne ?

Tu verras qu'au bout du compte il n'en restera qu'un dans la galaxie...

----------


## Hellzed

> Je crois que je préfère les crottes de chien au totalitarisme, perso...


On parlait de la ville pas du régime.
Stop HS.  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

*Cryostasis* :


Ca rame à fond sur une HD4850 !  ::o: 
Mais qu'elle ambiance !  :Bave: 


*Tomb raider legend* :


Bang Bang, lucky luke !



 :Bave: 



Première énigme !  ::lol::

----------


## Ash_Crow

J'ai testé la 3D Vision de Nvidia avec des lunettes anaglyphes : l'effet est saisissant, mais ça tue les yeux  ::sad:: 






À regarder avec des lunettes rouge/cyan, si vous en avez  :;):

----------


## RUPPY

Batman : Arkam asylum


Pied dans la bouche


Genou dans le pif


Et tatane dans la gorge


Les 3 mamelles du dressage de super vilains

T'es hot-saucisse Harley


Par contre, toi, t'as une tête de con


Vraiment démoniaque ce Joker

----------


## chenoir

Ouch mes oeils.

Puisqu'on est dans le Mount and Blade :

----------


## Sylvine

> *Tomb raider legend* :
> 
> http://uppix.net/b/0/7/36c69bc5e9b1a...809b282ctt.jpg
> Bang Bang, lucky luke !
> 
> 
> http://uppix.net/f/9/1/b7937e25ced36...b51faa66tt.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


T'as activé les effets nesque jaine?

----------


## LordFernando

Comme j'aime beaucoup ce topic, merci a vous d'ailleurs parce que j'y poste pas...

C'est peut etre un peu HS et si ça trouve on en a déjà parlé, mais comme j'aime beaucoup aussi

*Les Monday Screens*

----------


## Froyok

> T'as activé les effets nesque jaine?


Ouais, effay nayks jain à fond !
Mais faut cliquer sur les images, uppix fait de drôles de compressions.

----------


## Sylvine

> Ouais, effay nayks jain à fond !
> Mais faut cliquer sur les images, uppix fait de drôles de compressions.


Nan mais c'est juste qu'il me semblait que ça brillait plus avec.

----------


## Tien 12

Petite question: pour la 3D de Nvidia, y a moyen de l'avoir sur une 9800GT ? J'avais cherché  y a quelques temps, mais sans trouver.
J'ai les lunettes rouge/cyan qui prennent la poussière dans un tiroir.

----------


## Froyok

> Nan mais c'est juste qu'il me semblait que ça brillait plus avec.


Remarque, je suis dans des ruines, en extérieur ça brille un peu plus...
Le soleil, tout ça...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Petite question: pour la 3D de Nvidia, y a moyen de l'avoir sur une 9800GT ? J'avais cherché  y a quelques temps, mais sans trouver.
> J'ai les lunettes rouge/cyan qui prennent la poussière dans un tiroir.


La 3D Vision fonctionne du moment que tu as un GPU supérieur ou égal à une 8800. Bien sur, en plus des drivers habituels, il te faut le pilote 3D Vision à récupérer le site de nVidia.

On te proposera forcément le mode 3D Vision Discovery qui n'est autre que la stéréoscopie avec les lunettes rouge/cyan.

----------


## dimitri2401

Et il faut aussi surtout Vista, la 3D ne marche pas sous XP (pour l'instant d'après Nvidia, à mon avis à tout jamais...)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

En effet, il faut OBLIGATOIREMENT Vista ou Seven.

----------


## Tien 12

Ah, ça me revient, c'est à cause d'XP que j'ai laissé tombé :boulet:

Mais il m'eut (oui, m'eut) semblé avoir lus que ça avait pu marcher sous XP, mais impossible de trouver. 
Et puis, ça marche bien sur Track Mania Forever, alors c'est quoi l'excuse d'Nvidia ?

Edit: pour pas être trop HS:

----------


## Froyok

> Edit: pour pas être trop HS:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9cd...1896f2f031.jpg


Presque, manque le nom du jeu...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Presque, manque le nom du jeu...


Cities XL?

Jay bon?

----------


## Tien 12

> Cities XL?
> 
> Jay bon?


City XL en Orient ? Nan !

2ème essai ?

----------


## Anton

Anno 1404 on dirait bien.

Mais euh il m'a pas l'air aussi beau chez moi, pourtant j'ai tout à fond  ::huh:: 
Par contre j'ai pas de fog \o/

----------


## Tien 12

Ah, pourtant, j'ai pas tout à fond. Je dirais même en moyen-bas.

J'en remet un:

----------


## M.Rick75

> Anno 1404 on dirait bien.
> 
> Mais euh il m'a pas l'air aussi beau chez moi, pourtant j'ai tout à fond 
> Par contre j'ai pas de fog \o/


Essaye d'appuyer sur F1 pendant le jeu.

----------


## Canard WC

> Et il faut aussi surtout Vista, la 3D ne marche pas sous XP (pour l'instant d'après Nvidia, à mon avis à tout jamais...)


Et on les télécharge où les lunettes ?
 :;): 
(Merci de ne pas répondre DTC, j'y avais déjà pensé)

----------


## DarzgL

On les achète séparément.

----------


## Froyok

La lapin approche, il sera bientôt disponible !
(a tous ceux qui ont précommandé le jeu bien entendu, et qui on ainsi accès aux bétas du programme).

----------


## chenoir

Ca se joue comment overgrowth?

----------


## Froyok

> Ca se joue comment overgrowth?


 Ça se joue pas, enfin pas encore (le jeu est encore en développement, surtout niveau moteur 3d), disons que niveau gameplay, c'est la même chose que Lugaru, mais ils prévoient une dimension plus épique et un côté rpg à leur jeu.

Lugaru :


Les bétas donnent accès au moteur 3D et ses mises à jours (toutes le semaines), donc on peut contrôler un rabbot (pas encore un lapin) et même faire un peu de level design en associer des objets. Rien de plus pour le moment.

----------


## DarzgL

C'est quoi ce jeu  ::O:

----------


## touriste

Ca a l'air fun

----------


## Sao

Ca a l'air complètement con. Et ne vous méprenez pas, j'adore les trucs qui ont l'air complètement con.

----------


## Froyok

> C'est quoi ce jeu


Lugaru : un jeu indie, sortis sur pc (win, mac, linux : http://www.wolfire.com/lugaru )
J'attend Overgrowth, leur suite, avec du nayx jayne !  :Bave: 




> Ca a l'air fun


Je pense que ça l'est, lugaru est un bon jeu de combats en arènes, malheureusement, je l'ai jamais acheté, y'a une démo sinon.




> Ca a l'air complètement con. Et ne vous méprenez pas, j'adore les trucs qui ont l'air complètement con.


Je suis étonné d'ailleurs que boulon, ou un autre taré de chez cpc n'en ais parlé un jour, ou alors je lisais pas encore cpc.

----------


## Rikimaru

*Aion : The Tower of Eternity
*

----------


## Super_maçon

Ca faisait longtemps. Petite piqure de rappel, Stalker, what else ?

----------


## Froyok

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e13...aafc099fc0.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/312...e4ea1a86b0.jpg


Soutiens-gorge en téflon ?  :Bave:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Soutiens-gorge en téflon ?


T'emballes pas c'est de l'alu.

----------


## Froyok

> T'emballes pas c'est de l'alu.


Ça s'arrache encore mieux !  :Bave:   :Bave:   :Bave: 
Hem...


Je vais aller jouer avec Lara, ça va me calmer... (ou pas !  :Bave:  )

----------


## Epikoienkore

> J'ai testé la 3D Vision de Nvidia avec des lunettes anaglyphes : l'effet est saisissant, mais ça tue les yeux 
> 
> À regarder avec des lunettes rouge/cyan, si vous en avez


Abus de langage, il ne s'agit pas du tout de la *3D Vision* (qui ne fonctionne qu'avec les lunettes polarisantes et le moniteur 120 hz) mais de la version light appelée *3D Discovery*.

En fait je précise pour que les gens ne se méprennent pas, la *3D Vision* c'est 'achtement mieux, les couleurs pourries et l'agression occulaire en moins. Et l'effet est encore plus bluffant ! Du moins quand ça marche bien sûr...

Parait d'ailleurs que sur *Mount & Blade* c'est plutôt le bonheur, je ne peux confirmer puisque je n'y joue pas, mais les retours sont élogieux !

----------


## Euklif

> Je suis étonné d'ailleurs que boulon, ou un autre taré de chez cpc n'en ais parlé un jour, ou alors je lisais pas encore cpc.


Ben disons que ça a l'air bien déjanté mais aussi et surtout... Naze à tout niveau?
Fin, c'est mon ressentit à chaud au vu de ta vidéo.

----------


## elpaulo

Les screens de Stalker et ceux de Crysis, je pense que vous pouvez arrêter la, c'est toujours les mêmes j'ai l'impression  ::ninja::

----------


## tim987

Oui ça à l'air tout de même un peu "spécial" ce truc...et en général quand on parle de quelqu'un comme ça, ça n'augure rien de bon.

----------


## Jean Pale

> Les screens de Stalker et ceux de Crysis, je pense que vous pouvez arrêter la, c'est toujours les mêmes j'ai l'impression


Je suis d'accord. Mettez des screens de counter strike un peu...

 ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

> Je suis d'accord. Mettez des screens de counter strike un peu...

----------


## tim987

C'est counter strike ça ?  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

> C'est counter strike ça ?


A la base une map deathmatch (hl2) qui à été convertis en en de_
Du même auteur.

Nyko18, bossant actuellement sur un pack L4D.
http://hl.logout.fr/?p=de_tropic_enhanced

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Abus de langage, il ne s'agit pas du tout de la *3D Vision* (qui ne fonctionne qu'avec les lunettes polarisantes et le moniteur 120 hz) mais de la version light appelée *3D Discovery*.


3D Vision Discover.

----------


## Say hello

Look behind!!!
A three headed monkey!!



(Secret of the monkey island pour les incultes  :tired: )

----------


## Acteon

Kikoo mon substitut pénien sur Aion:

----------


## Jasoncarthes

> Look behind!!!
> A three headed monkey!!
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/70a...e1b77ff5e1.jpg
> 
> (Secret of the monkey island pour les incultes )


C'est moche :troll:

----------


## Epikoienkore

> 3D Vision Discover.


Merdum, on avait raison tout les deux donc...
Et moi qui n'aime avoir raison que tout seul, que vais-je donc devenir désormais ; salaud d'*Ash Crow* qui vient de foutre ma vie en l'air !!!! 

 ::huh:: 

P'tain, la saucisse/purée de chez *Marie* me fait un drôle d'effet ce soir...

----------


## Froyok

*Bonus* :
N'empêche, beaucoup se plaignent pour rien, ou alors ne savent pas jouer : 
La caméra ne me fais jamais chier dans le jeu...

*Malus* :
C'est optimisé avec des concombres : 
J'oscille entre 17 fps et 107 ! Et pire, certaines scène sans êtres véritablement 
Chargées rament comme du pur saucissons ukrainien !



On se demande jusqu'où ça descend...


Spoiler Alert! 


une p'tite culotte madame ? On dirais que ça plisse...





Un passage farwest ! 

Spoiler Alert! 


En fait nan...





Le latex ça doit chauffer quand même... 
Et puis ça moule pas mal, z'ont quand même vachement exagéré 
La poitrine de Lara tout de même, on dirais deux lance roquettes dégainés !



Bziii, disco-func maya, let's go !



Note : Lara n'aime pas manger les murs, les QTE sont sympa, 
Quoique trop cours et mal orchestré, donc plutôt inutiles... 


Spoiler Alert! 


Faudrait que je vois, pour en ajouetr dans mon jeu...





C'est beau ! : bave :



C'est beau :bave+12:

----------


## Logan

Je trouve çà super moche perso  ::O:

----------


## Froyok

> Je trouve çà super moche perso


Bah faut dire aussi que je recherche plus les dernier jeu de la mort avec les meilleurs effets et tout, ça doit être à cause de crysis, donc je fais plus la course au matériel hardware à jour, et donc, un jeu potable et mignon passe sans soucis maintenant, donc après, même Penumbra devient beau pour moi...  ::wub:: 


[EDIT] donc, donc, donc... Je crois que l'on sonne à la porte.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est optimisé avec des concombres : 
> J'oscille entre 17 fps et 107 ! Et pire, certaines scène sans êtres véritablement 
> Chargées rament comme du pur saucissons ukrainien !


C'est bizarre, moi ça tournait plutôt bien sur mon petit portable avec plus ou moins tout à fond.
Quoique j'avais peut-être désactivé les effets nesque jaine, tu devrais essayer si le framerate est vraiment top aléatoire.

----------


## Olipro

> Je trouve çà super moche perso


Je trouve ça plutôt joli perso  ::O:

----------


## Froyok

> C'est bizarre, moi ça tournait plutôt bien sur mon petit portable avec plus ou moins tout à fond.
> Quoique j'avais peut-être désactivé les effets nesque jaine, tu devrais essayer si le framerate est vraiment top aléatoire.


Ouais, je vais essayer, mais je soupçonne mes drivers en carton sous seven, merci ATI...  :tired: 
J'ai du les installer pour corriger un bug d'ombres sous Penumbra, mais depuis dans les autres jeux ça varie entre perf parfaites ou bug divers...

----------


## Say hello

> Je trouve ça plutôt joli perso


Pareil, surtout le jeu de lumière sur le dernier qui est pas mal pour un jeux pourtant pas blockbuster dernier cri.

Dire "beau" est peut être pas approprié, mais sur le dernier on peut au moins dire un "harmonieux". Effet de lumière mais pas trop.

----------


## Euklif

C'est pas beau, y a pas d'aa.

----------


## Froyok

> C'est pas beau, y a pas d'aa.


J'ai pas les moyens, et puis tu toshop si t'es pas content !  :tired: 
De toute façon, ingame ça se ressent pas.

----------


## Froyok

"Si ça continu, je vais me reconvertir dans les cartes postales..."
 ::rolleyes::  Mémorables les dialogues...


La aussi de jolie effets de lumière, c'est encore mieux ingame et dans le noir.


"Magiiie !" Le pire c'est que j'ai été étonné !  ::O: 
Putain, pourtant c'est évident que de vieille reliques inca/chinois/japonaises fonctionne encore !

----------


## Morgoth

> Je trouve çà super moche perso


Je confirme.

----------


## Froyok

> Je confirme.


 ::rolleyes:: 
Bande d'aigris, à part crysis vous aimez quoi ?

----------


## Morgoth

> Bande d'aigris, à part crysis vous aimez quoi ?


Non mais entre les textures plastiques et l'absence d'AA.
Et j'aime pas spécialement Crysis en plus.

----------


## Froyok

> Non mais entre les textures plastiques et l'absence d'AA.
> Et j'aime pas spécialement Crysis en plus.


Mais vous avez quoi avec votre AA la ? C'est pas indispensable pour jouer que je sache...  ::(: 
Par contre, texture plastique, pas d'accord, ça reste diablement réaliste, et moins pire qu'un riddick et ses spéculaires de maloudes.

M'enfin, je vais m'en arrêter la, la guerre fera rage sinon...  :B):

----------


## Olipro

D'ailleurs Froyok, je ne sais pas si tu as joué à Anniversary, mais on ressent la même volonté dedans à faire de grandioses décors d'architectures anciennes avec une harmonie lumineuse et une ambiance sonore fabuleuse.
C'est dommage que Legend ne propose pas beaucoup de niveaux dans des ruines et des temples d'anciennes civilisations (environ 1/10 du jeu), contrairement à Anniversary (un peu plus de 3/4 du jeu)

----------


## Logan

> Bande d'aigris, à part crysis vous aimez quoi ?


Je trouve franchement que les textures sont à chier, sur les screens du moins. Les plantes, le sol et les murs en pierre, les marches en bois. Et puis on dirait que y'a du flou tout bizarre qui fait cache misère. Et le décor de fond sur le dernier screen, on dirait un pauvre jpeg. Et aussi la modélisation des persos, particulièrement sur le dernier screen que tu as mis, est carrément merdique de mon point de vue.

Nan, franchement, je ne vois pas ce qui te fait faire "baver+12"  ::O: 

Mais chacun ses goûts, no stress  :;):

----------


## Froyok

> D'ailleurs Froyok, je ne sais pas si tu as joué à Anniversary, mais on ressent la même volonté dedans à faire de grandioses décors d'architectures anciennes avec une harmonie lumineuse et une ambiance sonore fabuleuse.
> C'est dommage que Legend ne propose pas beaucoup de niveaux dans des ruines et des temples d'anciennes civilisations (environ 1/10 du jeu), contrairement à Anniversary (un peu plus de 3/4 du jeu)


Non, pas encore joué, je finis legend avant, j'essaye de suivre la trilogie (pas beaucoup avance dans underworld non plus exprès).




> Et le décor de fond sur le dernier screen, on dirait un pauvre jpeg. Et aussi la modélisation des persos, particulièrement sur le dernier screen que tu as mis, est carrément merdique de mon point de vue.
> 
> Nan, franchement, je ne vois pas ce qui te fait faire "baver+12" 
> 
> Mais chacun ses goûts, no stress


J'avoue que le manoir de lara est bizarre parfois, sans compter son amis à biceps planté sur le pc, jamais vu des modélisations de peros aussi moche. A part lara, les models sont passables, j'en conviens.
Mais j'aime !  ::wub:: 


Bon allé, je vais me farcir le boss...

----------


## Say hello

> Moche moche moche, moches, moche moche, moche moche moche, abominable.


Ouai mais enfin:




> Tomb Raider Legend..
> ...
> 7 avril 2006..
> ..
> Disponible sur ps2..


Là on approche fin 2009, va quand même falloir y aller molo sur les critères de beauté des futur oldies.

----------


## Logan

Ha ben autant pour moi. Ayant lâché la série après le 1er et ne suivant plus trop ce qui s'est passé ensuite, je pensais que c'était l'un des derniers Tomb Raider sorti.

----------


## Euklif

> Mais vous avez quoi avec votre AA la ? C'est pas indispensable pour jouer que je sache...


Pour moi, si  :B): 
Bon, par contre, j'ai souvent pas mal de concession à faire...
Chais pas pourquoi mais c'est le seul critère que je juge indispensable graphiquement, et c'est pour ça que je chérit mon cathodique coté console (fin, faut vraiment que je le change cela dit  ::sad:: ).

----------


## Sylvine

> Ha ben autant pour moi. Ayant lâché la série après le 1er et ne suivant plus trop ce qui s'est passé ensuite, je pensais que c'était l'un des derniers Tomb Raider sorti.


Le dernier, même si ça a pas été une claque graphique, est plutôt pas mal et assez bien optimisé, ce qui devient une vertu rare.

Le screen est pas de moi, mais pour se faire une idée.

----------


## Logan

Ha ben oui, effectivement, çà a une autre gueule quand même.

----------


## Killy

Ça fait même carrément envie là  :Bave: 

(non je ne parle pas ( ::ninja:: ) de Lara)

----------


## DarzgL

> Le dernier, même si ça a pas été une claque graphique, est plutôt pas mal et assez bien optimisé, ce qui devient une vertu rare.


Tout est relatif. C'est quoi ta config ? Vu le côté technique du soft, c'est d'ailleurs pas étonnant qu'il tourne bien.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Y'a un truc qui me boulsiferse dans RE5, c'est la modélisation des visages.



On sent toute la détresse du personnage qui se demande pourquoi il est venu se paumer par ici...

----------


## Sylvine

> Tout est relatif. C'est quoi ta config ? Vu le côté technique du soft, c'est d'ailleurs pas étonnant qu'il tourne bien.


Un portable.
Un petit dual core à 2 GHz, une 8600GT et 3go de ram.


Par acquis de conscience j'ai relancé le jeu pour prendre moi même un screen.
J'ai poussé l'AA et l'aniso à 16x, je ne vous cacherais pas que mon pauvre portable a un peu tiré la gueule.

----------


## Olipro

La meme sur un ordi avec du poil au torse

Aucun différence, ce jeu est plutôt bien optimisé il faut croire.

----------


## Froyok

Hum... Ca sent le rosbif dans mon TB Legend...
Dès que je démarre le niveau Kazakhstan et que je saute/descend un poil dans le vide, pof, plantage du jeu.  :tired: 
Et rien à faire, j'ai tout tenté. Je suis patché en 1.2.


Résultât, j'ia commencé anniversary et... Mon dieu c'est moche !  ::O: 
Je vais voir si j'ia pas oublié un ou deux effets..  ::ninja::

----------


## Olipro

Anniversary ne bénéficie pas de l'effet next gen de Legend.
Ils ont donc tout misé sur les décors et l'ambiance. Pour peu que l'on essaie de s'y intégrer, il en devient magnifique.

Il suffit de voir les nombreux artworks de la grèce et de l'Egypte qui montrent le travail titanesque réalisé sur la colorimétrie et les jeux de lumière pour s'en rendre compte.

Par exemple :


Je conseille d'utiliser l'enb serie, au moins pour augmenter les contrastes sur les couleurs, car le jeu a un coté un peu grisâtre IMO.

----------


## Froyok

> Anniversary ne bénéficie pas de l'effet next gen de Legend.
> Ils ont donc tout misé sur les décors et l'ambiance. Pour peu que l'on essaie de s'y intégrer, il en devient magnifique.
> 
> Il suffit de voir les nombreux artworks de la grèce et de l'Egypte qui montrent le travail titanesque réalisé sur la colorimétrie et les jeux de lumière pour s'en rendre compte.


Oui c'est vrai, même si ça manque de bloom ( :B): ), le 1er niveau est pas mal fait.
Par contre la caméra m'a l'air tatillonne...

----------


## Olipro

Bah tu peux ajouter du bloom avec l'enb serie.
Mais je pense que ça dénature un peu l'effet voulu par les graphistes. En y allant mollo, ça passe correctement. 
Si tu veux j'ai fait un topo là dessus
Regarde mes quelques 5 ou 6 posts dans les pages suivantes pour plus de détails. Notamment dans le post #31 pour un réglage pas trop dégueu du bloom.

----------


## Valkyr

> Y'a un truc qui me boulsiferse dans RE5, c'est la modélisation des visages.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9b5...06760e9e68.jpg
> 
> On sent toute la détresse du personnage qui se demande pourquoi il est venu se paumer par ici...


Oui d'ailleurs ce personnage a carrément plus la classe que Chris Redfield qui a lui une tête d'abruti  :tired:

----------


## Jean Pale

Maintenant pour un screenshot on doit traverser 32 pages...

----------


## Olipro

Ta méchanceté gratuite ne mérite qu'une punition gratuite qui te fera faire, je l'espère, de terribles cauchemars.
Tu veux de la screen, en voici :

----------


## Super_maçon

> Les screens de Stalker et ceux de Crysis, je pense que vous pouvez arrêter la, c'est toujours les mêmes j'ai l'impression


Rien a fout', stalker ça déchire, c'est beau, c'est grand, cohérent et cerise sur le gateau on a pas l'impression d'être insulté par un game designer qui prend le tous les joueurs pour des ado en rute fan des productions manga les moins inspirées du marché  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Silver

Alpha test de LOVE, le MMO DwafFortress-like où les nains sont remplacés par 200 joueurs par serveur, dans un monde généré aléatoirement et avec un design encore plus abstrait que l'ASCII (ah on est hardcore ou on ne l'est pas  :Cigare: ).

- Au premier plan, de la végétation. Si si (on le voit surtout quand ça bouge en fait  ::P: ).


- A gauche un... Truc (un relai je crois).


- Ce qui semble être une forteresse avec un escalier pour y parvenir.


- Quand on y est, c'est beau.  :Emo: 


Au moins je suis sûr qu'avec ce jeu on ne viendra pas me les casser avec votre AA de mes deux.  ::P:

----------


## Logan

> Rien a fout', stalker ça déchire, c'est beau, c'est grand, cohérent et cerise sur le gateau on a pas l'impression d'être insulté par un game designer qui prend le tous les joueurs pour des ado en rute fan des productions manga les moins inspirées du marché h34r:


Nan, t'as juste des ennemis qui repop tout seul au bout d'un certain temps. Realiste et super cohérent ce Stalker  ::ninja::   Rien que pour çà, je ne pourrai jamais y jouer à ce Stalker.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Nan, t'as juste des ennemis qui repop tout seul au bout d'un certain temps. Realiste et super cohérent ce Stalker  Rien que pour çà, je ne pourrai jamais y jouer à ce Stalker.

----------


## Dark Fread

Raaaah c'est beau.

----------


## Dark Fread

Suite :

----------


## kayl257

J'adore le ciel dans ce jeu!
C'est dommage car les effets donnent un effet "contre jour" à tous les screens...

----------


## Sylvine

Franchement, faudrait faire un sujet "Le topic des screenshots de STALKER" parce que là devient presque du spam...

----------


## Dark Fread

> Franchement, faudrait faire un sujet "Le topic des screenshots de STALKER" parce que là devient presque du spam...


















Oui mais ça vaut le coup !

----------


## Jahwel

Tu utilise Complete 2009 ou un autre mods graphique ?

----------


## Dark Fread

Je suis sous L.U.R.K., je vais l'indiquer dans les autres posts  ::):

----------


## Jean Pale

> Nan, t'as juste des ennemis qui repop tout seul au bout d'un certain temps. Realiste et super cohérent ce Stalker   Rien que pour çà, je ne pourrai jamais y jouer à ce Stalker.


Il y a plein de bandits devant moi, alors je les tue car ils sont méchants. Oh ! Derrière moi, un bandit ! Je m'approche de lui car je suis un fou dans ma tête, je le tue et je le dépouille. Je vais dépouiller les autres maintenant...ah mais non, ils ont respawn. Ctrl+Alt+Suppr >> Kill process >> Config Panel >> Uninstall.

C'était bien STALKER  ::ninja::

----------


## Dark Fread

Confonds pas avec Far Cry 2 steuplaît.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Il y a plein de bandits devant moi, alors je les tue car ils sont méchants. Oh ! Derrière moi, un bandit ! Je m'approche de lui car je suis un fou dans ma tête, je le tue et je le dépouille. Je vais dépouiller les autres maintenant...ah mais non, ils ont respawn. Ctrl+Alt+Suppr >> Kill process >> Config Panel >> Uninstall.
> 
> C'était bien STALKER


Tu as une mauvaise technique, ton jeu de jambes est trop lent et tes coups sont trop faibles, tu ne battras jamais le champion de la maison du tigre bondissant, repars t'entraîner dans les montagnes petit scarabé.

 :<_<:

----------


## Jahwel

> Je suis sous L.U.R.K., je vais l'indiquer dans les autres posts


C'est carrément plus beau que complete 2009, je vais l'installer ce soir en rentrant du boulot je pense.

----------


## Personatus

Faites attention les gars, un vrai fan de Stalker garde toujours quelques boulons dans ses poches. Et dans la tête ça fait mal !  ::o:

----------


## Kamasa

Ca me fait penser que je viens d'arriver a Chernobyl dans ma partie, et je découvre les boulons justements  ::XD:: 

:en retard:

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Marre de STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl?
... Un peu de Clear sky alors?

J'ai manqué de discrétion, mais le boulot est fait...


Pas très accueillant comme endroit...


Ouh la vilaine embuscade!


Pour une fois que c'est pas moi qui prend cher!


Mais qu'est-ce que je fous là? Mais pourquoi je suis descendu dans ce trou? Mamaaan!


Ça c'est pour toutes les fois où vous m'avez fait chier!

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Le boulon, meilleur ami du STALKER


Sympa l'accueil... Eh les gars, vous faites semblant ou... ? Argh, des grognements... Ça bouge dans les fourrés... Demi-tour, et vite!!


La Zone est vraiment un endroit charmant! (oui, je voulais contraster avec les nombreux screenshots "carte postale ^^)


Le moindre pas de coté et je suis broyé par les anomalies... Caaaalme!


C'est fini là? Je peux avoir deux secondes à moi?

----------


## Lt Anderson

@ M. Luge.
Un fusil de chasse TOZ pour ta 1e entrée dans Agroprom, un simple Abakan (upgradé?) dans les ruines de l'hopital de Limansk (genre des 100aine de Monoliths qui te tombent dessus), t'es sûr de toi là?

Moi respectivement c'est SPAS 14 et FN-2000.

----------


## Dark Fread

FN-2000 sucks.  :tired:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> FN-2000 sucks.


Bien upgradé en précision c'est le rêve contre les Monoliths.

Tu say pas y fayre.

----------


## Dark Fread

Sa lunette est pourrie  :Emo: 
ThunderS14/Groza + lunette, ça c'est de l'arme de mec  :B):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Sa lunette est pourrie 
> ThunderS14/Groza + lunette, ça c'est de l'arme de mec


Dans les upgrade précision pour le FN-2000, y'a une lunette adaptée.

Noob.  ::ninja:: 

 ::P:

----------


## MonsieurLuge

J'ai pas eu le feeling avec les autres armes, c'est pour ça que je me traîne avec de vieux machins à la fin du jeu. Finalement je n'ai pas eu tant de soucis que ça, mon abakan upgradé s'en tire honorablement face aux Monolithes  ::):  J'alternais quand même avec mon Vintar chéri.
Le FN2000, pas trouvé, tout simplement, et je ne crois pas qu'il était en vente chez mon marchand préféré. Pour le SPAS14 j'ai déconné : upgradé pour gagner en précision mais finalement la grenaille c'est mieux quand ça bouge vite en face ^^ Du coup j'ai fait avec ce que j'ai trouvé sur le moment  ::P:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Alpha test de LOVE, le MMO DwafFortress-like où les nains sont remplacés par 200 joueurs par serveur, dans un monde généré aléatoirement et avec un design encore plus abstrait que l'ASCII (ah on est hardcore ou on ne l'est pas ).
> 
> - Au premier plan, de la végétation. Si si (on le voit surtout quand ça bouge en fait ).
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/44d...26b2864624.jpg
> 
> - A gauche un... Truc (un relai je crois).
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/758...dea388b2e3.jpg
> 
> - Ce qui semble être une forteresse avec un escalier pour y parvenir.
> ...


Et comment tu fais pour jouer à ca exactement  :WTF:  ! 

Ca m'a l'air dément  ::love::

----------


## Olipro

_"Somewhere ... Beyond the sea ..."_  ::love::   :Bave:   ::cry::   :Emo: 


A chaque fois que je recommence Bioshock, ce début me fait jubiler.

----------


## Sao

Ha ouais, pareil, j'adore le début sauf qu'après j'ai trop peur et j'arrête d'y jouer. J'ai dû faire le début dix fois, et je stoppais pour sursauts intempestifs.

----------


## Anonyme871

> _"Somewhere ... Beyond the sea ..."_    
> 
> A chaque fois que je recommence Bioshock, ce début me fait jubiler.


Pareil, dommage que le jeu perde un peu de sa force au fur et à mesure.

----------


## Olipro

Ouais ça perd pas mal. Tout à coup, arrivé à la forteresse folâtre, c'est GRANDIOSE
Et puis ça continue sa route descendante...  ::|: 
ça donnerait ça

----------


## Steack

Bizarre, chez moi il y a pas de baisse entre le début et la forteresse folâtre  ::P: 
Par contre c'est vrai qu'aprés  ::rolleyes:: 

PS: Depuis quand on prend des screenshot de Paint ? C'est pas un jeu  :tired: 
[Troll=On]Remarque ya bien des screen des Sims  ::ninja:: [Troll=Off]

----------


## Thom'

[B]Risen  :Bave:  :






http://afod.files.wordpress.com/2008...-picture-3.jpg  :tired:

----------


## RUPPY

Risen aussi

C'est quand même joli non ?


Un mod de Crisis ?


Tiens, doit y avoir des rebelles qui fument des tarpés dans le coin

----------


## Menkar

> Ha ouais, pareil, j'adore le début sauf qu'après j'ai trop peur et j'arrête d'y jouer. J'ai dû faire le début dix fois, et je stoppais pour sursauts intempestifs.


 ::XD::  Mais pareil, j'adore cette intro mais après je flippe...  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme871

C'est sorti ? Y'a une démo ? J'ai plus de thune fait iéch !!! Bon je pars braquer une banque.

----------


## Thom'

> C'est sorti ? Y'a une démo ? J'ai plus de thune fait iéch !!! Bon je pars braquer une banque.


http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...&postcount=702  ::P: 

Et c'est sorti aujourd'hui, ou hier, ou avant ca dépend  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme871

> http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...&postcount=702 
> 
> Et c'est sorti aujourd'hui, ou hier, ou avant ca dépend


Ha ouai je suis con (ou flémard) merci  :;):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> *Le FN2000, pas trouvé, tout simplement*, et je ne crois pas qu'il était en vente chez mon marchand préféré. Pour le SPAS14 j'ai déconné : upgradé pour gagner en précision mais finalement la grenaille c'est mieux quand ça bouge vite en face ^^ Du coup j'ai fait avec ce que j'ai trouvé sur le moment




Spoiler Alert! 


En récompense de la réussite de la prise du pont de Limansk. Il faut aller la chercher à la base du Firmament


Re-noob.  ::ninja:: 

J'ai peut-être zappé la jauge de lancé, mais au moins je connais les maps et les missions du jeu à fond.  ::P:

----------


## Silver

> Et comment tu fais pour jouer à ca exactement  !


La suite sur le sujet du jeu.  ::): 
Et il y a un trailer de présentation (2 min) ainsi qu'une vidéo de gameplay (30 min ou 60 min je ne sais plus) pour en apprendre plus sur les mécanismes et le rendu.

Rencontre avec un joueur :

----------


## Aghora

> Ha ouais, pareil, j'adore le début sauf qu'après j'ai trop peur et j'arrête d'y jouer. J'ai dû faire le début dix fois, et je stoppais pour sursauts intempestifs.


Je dois avouer que j'ai pas ressenti beaucoup de sursauts pour Bioshock. Contrairement à System Shock 2, je sais pas si je le referais tellement j'ai eu la trouille par moment  ::wacko:: .

----------


## Morgoth

> Mais vous avez quoi avec votre AA la ? C'est pas indispensable pour jouer que je sache... 
> Par contre, texture plastique, pas d'accord, ça reste diablement réaliste, et moins pire qu'un riddick et ses spéculaires de maloudes.
> 
> M'enfin, je vais m'en arrêter la, la guerre fera rage sinon...


L'AA c'est le bien et puis c'est tout. Non mais sérieux, c'est un des meilleurs trucs pour améliorer la qualité d'image.
Et les textures de Riddick font plastique, mais au moins elles sont détaillées.

----------


## Morgoth

Edit : ok, c'est un vieux jeu et en plus PS2. Tout s'explique. Au temps pour moi.

----------


## Froyok

Enfin, j'ai réussi à hcarger ma sauvegarde sans plantage (obligé de désactiver les effets next-gen  ::wacko::  ).
Après un check-point, je els réactives, ouf ça passe... Puis une fois que je suis après le crash du train dans le tunnel (derniers screens), dès que je passe la porte sans courant, pouf plantage... Putain de drivers !  ::(: 
Heureusement qu'il y a l'enbseries, mais le problème c'est sans le nextgen, pas d'ombres en temps réel et d'autre effets... 

Bref, une floppé de screen :


PAF Le train...  :Emo: 
C'est ça de vouloir screenshooter avec F4 quand on utilise une manette...  :Emo: 



ENBSeries + Effets Next-Gen



Without ENB.



With ENB.

----------


## FragDamon

> Screenchiottes


Dis moi, c'est sur Clear Sky ou SoT ? Si sur CS, c'est moddé ou de base ? Parce que si c'est de base c'est intéressant !

----------


## skyblazer

C'est forcément du Clear Sky.

----------


## Froyok

> C'est forcément du Clear Sky.


Bah oui, c'est écrit dedans le post.  ::o:

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Clear sky non moddé sous XP (bouuuh le vilain moche!)
Un peu décevants les screenshots d'ailleurs, on voit tout de suite tous les défauts alors qu'en jeu on savoure chaque instant. Il ne manque plus qu'un peu d'AA.

----------


## chenoir

> Risen  :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/eff...35498c60cf.jpg



Ouah l'autre, il a même pas naufragé en pleine tempête. C'est quand même la lose de chavirer par un grand soleil, je veux pas dire  ::ninja:: .

----------


## FragDamon

> Bah oui, c'est écrit dedans le post.


Han en effet, désolé  ::o: 




> Clear sky non moddé sous XP (bouuuh le vilain moche!)
> Un peu décevants les screenshots d'ailleurs, on voit tout de suite tous les défauts alors qu'en jeu on savoure chaque instant. Il ne manque plus qu'un peu d'AA.


Bon, il faut que jle trouve, ca donne super envie la !

----------


## Marty

Bon allé, un peu de STALK... Ah non :



Zeus, Hermés et Athena veillent sur mes ouailles.





Hadès, lui, veille sur mes ouailles aussi mais plus riches.

----------


## Pluton

J'ai commencé Icewind Dale avec Heart of Winter, l'extension gratuite Trials of the Luremaster et le résolution patch pour les jeux Infinity Engine, et pour l'instant je trouve que ça envoie pas mal du pâté esthétiquement malgré ses 9 ans d'âge.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> J'ai commencé Icewind Dale avec Heart of Winter, l'extension gratuite Trials of the Luremaster et le résolution patch pour les jeux Infinity Engine, et pour l'instant je trouve que ça envoie pas mal du pâté esthétiquement malgré ses 9 ans d'âge.
> http://imgur.com/ZSrB7l.jpg
> 
> http://imgur.com/Whziul.jpg


En premier, j'ai juste mater les images et j'ai cru que la première venait de Crysis, genre un gros plan sur de la neige tellement elle est détaillée  ::mellow:: .

----------


## Anonyme871

Heu, faut peut-être pas exagérer non plus.
Cela dit, Icewind dale est très jolie.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Heu, faut peut-être pas exagérer non plus.
> Cela dit, Icewind dale est très jolie.


J'exagère pas du tout, pendant une petite seconde Crysis m'ait passé par la tête. Bon évidemment me suis rendu compte de suite après que c'était un jeu genre Baldur's Gate et le texte de Pluton me l'a confirmé.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Merci les décors "peints" de l'Infinity Engine...

----------


## Say hello

Ah le truc de rendu façon rpg PS1 quoi, une image, on superpose la structure du décors ("tu peux aller là" "tu peux pas aller là") et les perso...
N'empêche ça à permis des truc sacrément pas moche pendant longtemps, la preuve.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy



----------


## FUTOMAKI

Tu va revoir la même scène que ton premier screen ou Chris se transforme en James Pierce Brosman Bond, 

Spoiler Alert! 


il évite toute les balles d'une sulfateuse à bout quasi portant et abat le mec au commande avec une toute petite balle de son beretta.



Super nanar.  ::P:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Tu va revoir la même scène que ton premier screen ou Chris se transforme en James Pierce Brosman Bond, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> il évite toute les balles d'une sulfateuse à bout quasi portant et abat le mec au commande avec une toute petite balle de son beretta.
> 
> 
> 
> Super nanar.


Si c'est sur 

Spoiler Alert! 


le bateau d'Irving c'est déjà passer, j'ai trouvé ça drôle vu qu'il aurait pu mourrir autant de fois qu'a tirer l'infecté avec sa sulfateuse... N'importe quoi.



Aller d'autres petites :

Chris qui vise complètement à côté ( je soupçonne La Fabbrica d'Armi Pietro Beretta d'avoir mis des sous dans le développement ) :



Un méchant super charismatique, avec des Raybanes c'est normal me direz-vous :



Des effets spéciaux à couper le souffle :



Un personnage super mystérieuxe mais qu'on sait déjà qui c'est :



Je crois que je vais faire un site Nanarland spécial jeux.

Sur ce, je fais une pause Risen.

EDIT: Pour ceux qui se demanderaient ( mais c'est quoi ces couleurs kikoolol pour un RE ? C'est Enbseries, j'en avais marre de la couleur caca d'oie présente dans le jeu ).

----------


## Sk-flown

> Ah le truc de rendu façon rpg PS1 quoi, une image, on superpose la structure du décors ("tu peux aller là" "tu peux pas aller là") et les perso...
> N'empêche ça à permis des truc sacrément pas moche pendant longtemps, la preuve.


Ouai c'est sur un truc inventé sur la PS1..., mais utilisé sur la Super-nes avant et sur les "computer"(tabarnak) dans les années 80, merci la PS1, merci les consoles fer de lance de l'innovation de chaque instant.

----------


## Say hello

> Ouai c'est sur un truc inventé sur la PS1..., mais utilisé sur la Super-nes avant et sur les "computer"(tabarnak) dans les années 80, merci la PS1, merci les consoles fer de lance de l'innovation de chaque instant.


Tu rate vraiment pas une occasion de sortir une merde.

Juste que la ps1 permettait de parler de jeu ou on voyait clairement un modèle 3D à polygone bien gros sur un fond 2D, parce que la snes c'est un peu des modèle 2D sur fond 2D et l'exemple d'un Romancing Saga était moins parlant qu'un final fantasy 7 ou les polygone des modèles sont bien gras, mais merci quand même du commentaire au contenu bien régressif parce que tu interprète les 3/4 des messages de travers.
J'ai dis où que c'était "inédit inventé exclusivement pour la ps1" plutôt qu'évoquer qu'on y retrouve cette methode?

L'art de détourner une forme pour cracher sa fiel.

----------


## Jahwel

L'avatar est explicite pourtant, tu t'attendais à quoi ?  :tired:

----------


## Say hello

Juste à une bonne capacité de discernement couplée à un peu trop de franchise, mais j'ai du me tromper.

----------


## Jean Pale

Haha, tu en étais loin mon cher.

----------


## Sk-flown

Hahaha.

Dans Icewind dale les persos c'est des sprites.

 :Cigare:

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Bah de toute façons parler playstation et de rpg devrais être punis de peine de prison  :Cigare: 

 Sachant que celles-ci n'a connus que des jeux d'aventure  :tired:

----------


## Pluton

> Hahaha.
> 
> Dans Icewind dale les persos c'est des sprites.


Boaf, ça désaltère, et c'est déjà pas mal.  :tired: 


:loin:

----------


## DarzgL

> parce que la snes c'est un peu des modèle 2D sur fond 2D


Mode 7 ? Star Fox ?

----------


## skyblazer

> Mode 7 ? Star Fox ?


Le mode 7 c'était de la 2D hein. De la belle fausse 3D en 2D.

----------


## Say hello

> Hahaha.
> 
> Dans Icewind dale les persos c'est des sprites.


Certes, mais ça ne contredit toujours pas mes 2 post structuré ainsi:

-Évoquer l'intégration de personnages (modèles animés/ sprites) sur fond fixe étant une simple image

-prendre un exemple parlant de modèle 3D bien indépendant du decors lui en 2D car image fixe via les jeu ps1, mais en fait j'aurais peut être pu citer un jeu sega mega CD si j'avais assez de culture sur cette console, à défaut de connaitre tout les équivalent pc. 
(comme exemple en me limitant au sprites j'aurais pu prendre fallout et blood omen sortie tout 2 sur pc et intégrant des sprite sur decors fixe)

Donc en fait là tu m'a pas contredit du tout.  :Cigare: 





> Mode 7 ? Star Fox ?


Le mode 7 c'était pas mal comme truc, mais ouai fausse 3D, la "vrai" 3D de console est apparue sur la sega megadrive mega CD sur je sais plus quel jeu.
Voir avant, j'ai souvenir d'un sonic megadrive dont les perso était soit des sprites superlouche de modèle 3D pré-rendu, soit des modèle 3D.
La vrai 3D pc je sais plus quand.

----------


## DarzgL

> Le mode 7 c'était de la 2D hein. De la belle fausse 3D en 2D.


Certes, n'empêche que ça donnait l'illusion de la 3D, pour l'époque c'était classe.
Et puis Star Fox par contre était en vraie 3D.

----------


## Say hello

On dirait bien




> Le jeu inclut dans sa cartouche la puce Super FX, permettant un rendu en trois dimensions. L’affichage de modèles 3D à l’aide de polygones est alors novateur sur console de jeux, en conséquence, le titre est très médiatisé. Le développement du Super FX a également créé le marché de l’accélération graphique 3D.


Je trouvais les mouvements tellement raide et brusque que j'ai cru longtemps que c'était des sprite indépendante (une par élément du vaisseau) bien foutu.

Mais marrant ça, l'accélération pas par la console mais par une puce intégré dans la cartouche.  :^_^: 


Edit: maintenant que j'y repense, l'integralité des élément du decors (mais peut être pas le "monde" même) était des élément polygonaux, donc ouai c'était du plein 3D au final.

----------


## Killy

> Un méchant super charismatique, avec des Raybanes c'est normal me direz-vous


Il est très bien ce méchant, parfaitement détestable et totalement cliché comme je les aime  :;):

----------


## Silver

Un peu plus de Love.

- C'est bô la nature !


- Une base, IA ou faite à la main, je ne sais pas.


- De l'action ! Là je viens de tuer un méchant.  :B):

----------


## DarzgL

Et en un peu moins flou ça donne quoi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Steack

::O: 
C'est hard, je vois même pas a quoi sa peu ressembler in-game !

----------


## Jean Pale

Ce n'est pas un jeu, c'est un cardiogramme.

----------


## Silver

> C'est hard, je vois même pas a quoi sa peu ressembler in-game !


Ce n'est pas le topic des vidéos, mais en mouvement ça donne ça :

----------


## Euklif

Ca a l'air sympa ton tuc...

----------


## Jean Pale

Je rectifie. Ce n'est pas un jeu, c'est une machine à screenshots.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Seattle ! Seattle outragée ! Seattle brisée ! Seattle martyrisée ! Mais Seattle libérée !



 :Cigare:

----------


## Jean Pale

Remarque celui là aussi  :Emo: 

Il tourne bien chez toi ?

----------


## Ash_Crow

Tout à fond en 1280*1024, mode DirectX 10, pas de ralentissements à signaler...

----------


## Plopman



----------


## Jahwel

Je recommence tout juste une partie avec le mod LURK, c'est vraiment jolie  ::wub:: , et par rapport à complet mod 2009 le reskin des armes reste très sobre ce que je préfère, parce qu'avoir un desert eagle doré dans la zone ça le faisait vraiment pas...  :tired:

----------


## Aghora

> Seattle ! Seattle outragée ! Seattle brisée ! Seattle martyrisée ! Mais Seattle libérée !


Ouaaaaiiiiisss !! Vive Ash_Crow De Gaulle ! ::lol:: 





> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6b1...73ae118f65.jpg


Félicitations  :Cigare: . T'as celles des Russes aussi ?

----------


## Ash_Crow

Je suis en train de télécharger la campagne soviétique là, je l'avais achetée sur Gamersgate à sa sortie mais j'avais pas encore eu le temps de la faire. Là j'ai un peu de temps, du coup je me suis refait la campagne US/OTAN avant, histoire de bien me remettre dans le bain...

Les serveurs de Gamersgate sont rapides, mais l'add-on fait 2 Go donc il va falloir quelques minutes...

----------


## Steack

> Ce n'est pas le topic des vidéos, mais en mouvement ça donne ça :


Sa reste assez spécial quand même  ::O: 
Et sinon, ta fais combien de crise d'épilepsie  ::P:

----------


## skyblazer

Des screens d'un freeware de baston vraiment excellent, mais juste chiant à lancer (utilisation de Applocale ou de changer la langue du système par défaut ...) nommé *Vanguard Princess*
 
C'aurait été sympa que l'autre soit un peu plus grande ... Parce que mon coup qui arrive dans le vide c'est dommage  ::cry:: 

Mais qui va gagner ce duel ? Bin c'est pas moi  :tired:

----------


## RUPPY

> Des screens d'un freeware de baston vraiment excellent, mais juste chiant à lancer (utilisation de Applocale ou de changer la langue du système par défaut ...) nommé *Vanguard Princess*
> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/3794/screen1x.jpg 
> C'aurait été sympa que l'autre soit un peu plus grande ... Parce que mon coup qui arrive dans le vide c'est dommage 
> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/5650/screen2m.jpg
> Mais qui va gagner ce duel ? Bin c'est pas moi


T'as scanné des photos imprimées à la pomme de terre ? Il y un genre de tramage zarby  :tired: 

C'est mimi mais les persos sont nez à nez....ça rend pas claustro ?

----------


## skyblazer

> T'as scanné des photos imprimées à la pomme de terre ? Il y un genre de tramage zarby 
> 
> C'est mimi mais les persos sont nez à nez....ça rend pas claustro ?


Le tramage est d'office sur l'image. C'est bizarre mais on ne s'en rend pas trop compte en mouvement. 
Et la taille des arènes est assez petite, surtout qu'elle est constante (donc pas de dézoom si les persos sont éloignés permettant plus de surface), mais c'est pas un mal parce qu'autrement les persos de distance, dejà bien innaprochable avec un niveau moyen seraient complètement abusés.

Mais autrement c'est du lourd, mangez-en.

----------


## kayl257

> *Vanguard Princess*


Petit coquin, c'est un jeu où les culottes ont été mieux modélisées que le reste  :;): 

(oué j'ai testé aussi  ::rolleyes:: )

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Melty Blood spirit ou pas ?

----------


## Aghora

> Je suis en train de télécharger la campagne soviétique là, je l'avais achetée sur Gamersgate à sa sortie mais j'avais pas encore eu le temps de la faire. Là j'ai un peu de temps, du coup je me suis refait la campagne US/OTAN avant, histoire de bien me remettre dans le bain...
> 
> Les serveurs de Gamersgate sont rapides, mais l'add-on fait 2 Go donc il va falloir quelques minutes...


Tu vas voir que la carte de Berlin est superbe  :B): . Par contre je crois que tu vas devoir recommencer la campagne OTAN.

----------


## gripoil

Clear sky qui marche enfin, a peu près comme il faut, chez moi.


"Qu'est ce que c'est qu'ce bruit! Tant pis j'tire partout !! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!"


"Brwhwhlglglhglgllgl!!!"

Il faut savoir que la sangsue s'est attaqué a un des deux gonzes que l'autre pignoufs en stress a buter juste avant.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Tu vas voir que la carte de Berlin est superbe . Par contre je crois que tu vas devoir recommencer la campagne OTAN.


Ouais j'avais oublié que les campagnes s'imbriquaient l'une dans l'autre... Tant pis, surtout qu'on peut jouer juste les missions soviétiques si on veut.

La map de Berlin m'a pas marqué plus que ça, même si je les trouves toutes superbes cela dit.

Ce qui m'a impressionné avec la map dans l'Oregon, c'est qu'on peut compter les grains de blé sur les épis si on zoome assez...

C'est calme, mais ça va pas durer.


Ouh là, l'était temps que je recule mes blindés, moi  ::P: 

La plus impressionnante pour l'instant c'est la mission en Norvège :


C'est beau... Mais faut pas s'y fier, c'est la guerre.


Cela dit, celle où je suis rendu est pas mal aussi :

----------


## Aghora

A part Berlin et la Norvège (je crois) ce sont toutes des cartes multi...hélas.

----------


## Sao

On s'est (re)mis à Swat 4, c'est rigolo, on est déguisés en policiers et puis il faut  être sérieux et tout.

----------


## Pelomar

Cette démo est a mourir de rire, je crois que je vais me payer le jeu.



Next  :Cigare: 



De un...



Et de deux.



MOUAHAHAHAHHAHA  :Bave: 



Tu penses pouvoir te relever ?



Et ben non MOUAHAHAHAH

----------


## chenoir

Le jeu est aussi excellent que la démo. Sauf que t'as plus d'ennemis sur le dos alors t'as moins de temps pour faire des finish move de malade. Mais le jeu est excellent et il vaut le coup d'être acheté.

----------


## Morgoth

> On s'est (re)mis à Swat 4, c'est rigolo, on est déguisés en policiers et puis il faut  être sérieux et tout.
> 
> http://i33.tinypic.com/6e3v5v.jpg
> 
> http://i38.tinypic.com/5x0fmp.jpg
> 
> http://i38.tinypic.com/4ief79.jpg
> 
> http://i37.tinypic.com/22kj9f.jpg


 Vous y jouez ? 'Tain, faut que je vienne squatter, je vénère ce jeu.

----------


## Jean Pale

> Vous y jouez ? 'Tain, faut que je vienne squatter, je vénère ce jeu.


Les grands esprits se rencontrent.

----------


## Sao

Oui, on fait un revival, c'est excellent. Passez sur Mumble les mecs, on se marre bien dessus. Entre Schmurf qui se croit Scout de TF2, Ezechiel qui est souvent tué par un terroriste au bout de dix secondes, Pata la force tranquille et Largeman le prudent qui hurle GET DOWN ON YAR KNEEZ § tout le temps, c'est rigolo.

----------


## Pelomar

Moi j'ai que Raven Shield  :Emo:

----------


## Killy

> *Vanguard Princess*


Quelqu'un aurait un lien de téléchargement plus rapide que le site officiel? Parce que 6 heures pour même pas 200 Mo c'est douloureux  ::O:

----------


## Jean Pale

> Oui, on fait un revival, c'est excellent. Passez sur Mumble les mecs, on se marre bien dessus. Entre Schmurf qui se croit Scout de TF2, Ezechiel qui est souvent tué par un terroriste au bout de dix secondes, Pata la force tranquille et Largeman le prudent qui hurle GET DOWN ON YAR KNEEZ § tout le temps, c'est rigolo.



Estensione o vanilla ?

----------


## skyblazer

> Quelqu'un aurait un lien de téléchargement plus rapide que le site officiel? Parce que 6 heures pour même pas 200 Mo c'est douloureux


Ici c'est pas trop mal. J'ai dû mettre une 40aine de minutes  :tired:  (mais bon, c'est plus rapide que les données de Pascal Nègre provenant du japon  ::rolleyes:: )

----------


## Killy

Ah ben c'est la où je l'ai pris, je tourne entre 6 et 8 heures  :Emo: 

Pour pas faire du HS :



Sapin de nowel sur Aion !

----------


## Pelomar

> Le jeu est aussi excellent que la démo. Sauf que t'as plus d'ennemis sur le dos alors t'as moins de temps pour faire des finish move de malade. Mais le jeu est excellent et il vaut le coup d'être acheté.


Ah ouais ? Parce que j'ai bien l'impression que les autres ennemis "t'attendent" pendant que t'en achève un.

----------


## Plopman



----------


## DarzgL

> Ah ouais ? Parce que j'ai bien l'impression que les autres ennemis "t'attendent" pendant que t'en achève un.


Ouais mais c'est un peu normal, tu peux pas te défendre pendant les finishes.

----------


## Pelomar

Un petit dernier pour la route.

----------


## DarzgL

C'est moi ou la démo fait les 3/4 du jeu ?  ::O:

----------


## Pelomar

Ben t'as deux niveaux, celui la et celui des screenshots avant.

----------


## DarzgL

Ah d'accord, parce que dans le jeu complet ces niveaux se situent quasiment aux 2 extrémités du jeu... Mais n'empêche quand je vois les démos d'aujourd'hui qui n'incluent que l'intro... C'était mieux avant quoi.  :tired:

----------


## Pluton

Un petit aperçu de l'hiver approchant, toujours avec Icewind Dale 1, le jeu du moment qui me bouffe mes jours de repos :











Un vrai bijou, chaque tableau, chaque carte est hyper travaillée, fouillée, soignée et défonce toute les production 3D récente en matière d'esthétisme.


:mecenretard:

----------


## elpaulo

> Un petit aperçu de l'hiver approchant, toujours avec Icewind Dale 1, le jeu du moment qui me bouffe mes jours de repos :
> 
> http://imgur.com/keKyql.jpg
> 
> http://imgur.com/oQJ4zl.png
> 
> http://imgur.com/E2X0El.jpg
> 
> http://imgur.com/VNnkyl.jpg
> ...




O GAWD WHERE AM I ?§?§?

----------


## Jahwel

> http://uppix.net/c/e/e/80b1d832b180e...0a5788catt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/9/a/15902ce871736...ad0acab7tt.jpg


Merde j'ai raté quelque chose dans Bully, ou alors c'est une mission en plus sur pc, parce que je l'ai fais sur ps2 et cette scène ne me dit absolument rien.  :tired:

----------


## Euklif

En plus. T'façon bully, faut le découvrir ailleurs. Tu pourra le redécouvrir sans son mode super-8.

----------


## Plopman

> Merde j'ai raté quelque chose dans Bully, ou alors c'est une mission en plus sur pc, parce que je l'ai fais sur ps2 et cette scène ne me dit absolument rien.


C'est une mission pour t'encourager à défoncer les nains de jardin, en fait. Pas une "vraie" mission  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ZiT



----------


## Jean Pale

C'est d'un goût  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme871

_The Man Who Would Be King
_

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Félicitations . T'as celles des Russes aussi ?


Maintenant, oui.  :Cigare: 



Y'a tellement peu de missions que le déroulement fait très décousu... On passe de l'Allemagne à l'Oregon, à la Norvège, à l'URSS puis retour aux USA sans trop voir la chronologie  ::sad::

----------


## Sao

Toujours Swat 4.

----------


## Jean Pale

T'as pas pris Pataplouf quand il s'est autotazé en disant que c'était moi ?

----------


## Sao

J'ai lancé Fraps juste après ...

----------


## Jean Pale

Car je l'ai pris moi  :Cigare: 

Mais ça rend mal, y'a les sprites de canabis tout moches collés à l'écran...

M'enfin, Dieu m'a puni 2 mètres plus loin  ::sad::

----------


## Sk-flown

> Un vrai bijou, chaque tableau, chaque carte est hyper travaillée, fouillée, soignée et défonce toute les production 3D récente en matière d'esthétisme.
> 
> 
> :mecenretard:





> Le problème des icewind, c'est que comparer aux autres jeux de l'époque c'est de la daube, mais que comparer aux jeux d'aujourd'hui c'est du caviar.


Je l'avaÿ dit!

 :B): 

Dorénavant écoutes mes paroles, elles sont comme du nectar pour tes oreilles, maintenant que tu es convaincu, tu vas sortir délicatement ton chéquier et faire une donation au gourou et ensuite me prêter ta soeur, ta femme, ta mère, enfin tout ce qui est considérer comme femelle sur cette planète.

"hhhhOuuuuummm"

----------


## Pluton

> Je l'avaÿ dit!
> 
> 
> 
> Dorénavant écoutes mes paroles, elles sont comme du nectar pour tes oreilles, maintenant que tu es convaincu, tu vas sortir délicatement ton chéquier et faire une donation au gourou et ensuite me prêter ta soeur, ta femme, ta mère, enfin tout ce qui est considérer comme femelle sur cette planète.
> 
> "hhhhOuuuuummm"


 :tired: 
"hhhOuuuuuumm"
 ::O: 
Combien le chèque ? Je laisse en blanc ?
C'est par où le sens de la vie ?

----------


## touriste

> Un petit aperçu de l'hiver approchant, toujours avec Icewind Dale 1, le jeu du moment qui me bouffe mes jours de repos :
> 
> http://imgur.com/keKyql.jpg
> 
> http://imgur.com/oQJ4zl.png
> 
> http://imgur.com/E2X0El.jpg
> 
> http://imgur.com/VNnkyl.jpg
> ...


En plus ca serait-y pas les régles de la 3eme édition par hasard ?

----------


## R_K

De mémoire ce sont toujours les règles de la deuxième édition, comme BG2. C'est Icewind Dale 2 qui utilise les règles de la troisième.

----------


## Pangloss

> De mémoire ce sont toujours les règles de la deuxième édition, comme BG2. C'est Icewind Dale 2 qui utilise les règles de la troisième.


Je crois que c'est cela aussi. Même si je crois me souvenir que le premier utilisait un mélange, un genre d'édition 2.5. Mais je ne suis plus très sur.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Toujours Swat 4.
> 
> http://i38.tinypic.com/2z8rokj.jpg
> 
> http://i33.tinypic.com/2v004lf.jpg
> 
> http://i36.tinypic.com/24qjwx4.jpg
> 
> http://i34.tinypic.com/14lsluf.jpg


Notre session hardcore avec ScatmanSao et LargemembreLeBienNommé à la ultra professional pendant que Pata et Shmurf la faisait en mode Quack 2 dans leur coin (et mourraient) me laisse encore ému  :Emo:

----------


## Super_maçon

Vampire Bloodlines, avec tout plein des patch et le mod ENB series.

Il a de beaux restes faut dire :

----------


## Killy

C'est malin, j'ai envie d'y rejouer maintenant  :Bave:

----------


## KiwiX

> Toujours Swat 4.


 :Bave: 

T'y joues avec Largeman ?!!!! Si il est aussi bon qu'aux jeux de voitures... Faut que je guette une promo.

----------


## Froyok

:Emo:

----------


## Logan

Cette Lara a vraiment un beau de...cor devant elle  ::ninja::

----------


## Silver

Love, un peu d'architecture sauvage générée par l'IA.



Encore quelques problèmes.  ::): 




Et mon nouveau fond d'écran.  :Bave:

----------


## Dark Fread



----------


## Dark Fread

Des Stalkers solitaires se baladent à Yantar, plus que dans le jeu original.

----------


## L'invité

Tu sais qu'il existe d'autres jeux sur terre?

----------


## Dark Fread

Comme Clear Sky et Call of Pripyat par exemple ?

----------


## Olipro

> Tu sais qu'il existe d'autres jeux sur terre?


Qui procurent les mêmes sensations qu'un stalker moddé ? Hum ... Cherche à nouveau.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Tu sais qu'il existe d'autres jeux sur terre?


Ouay MOON sur DS çay mieux.  ::ninja::

----------


## Percolator42

Faudrait que je teste stalker modé, tout le monde en parle.
Ca change tant que ça par rapport à l'original?
Moi stalker Soc je l'ai joué sans aucun patch et j'ai prit mon pied!

----------


## Dark Fread

> Moi stalker Soc je l'ai joué sans aucun patch et j'ai prit mon pied!


Idem j'y ai joué pendant très longtemps en vanilla... Je suis pas très fan des mods, ça prend souvent trop de libertés à mon goût par rapport au jeu original. Mais ouaip, un Stalker moddé ça vaut le coup !

----------


## Sao

Moi faudrait que je le finisse quand même ... En fait j'avais pas du tout fait l'histoire, je me baladais comme un glandu dans la fôret et je me faisais attaquer des fois, alors je passais mon temps à courir et je mourrais de pluies radioactives. Mais je pense que si je le réinstalle je vais y jouer 2 heures, après soit ça va me saoûler soit je vais flipper et donc arrêter. J'adore l'ambiance générale de Stalker mais son gameplay n'est pas mon ami, un peu comme Bioshock.

----------


## Froyok

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/41b...c0db6dbf2a.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ede...df302b30bc.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5c4...dd319a407f.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7c7...ec72896ee7.jpg
> Des Stalkers solitaires se baladent à Yantar, plus que dans le jeu original.
> 
> ...




Mon nouveau fond d'écran !
Ho putain, j'ai la bosse dans le calgon !  ::O:

----------


## gripoil

Désolé j'post du stalker mais putain REGARDEZ THE NUMBER OF THE BEAST !!!!!!



Et le soleil qui se lève pour le plaisir des yeux...

----------


## chenoir

La je viens de retourner au cordon. Il était 2h du mat, je me couche dans mon sac de couchage. Je suis réveillé 2 heures après par un bruit. Un grognement. Pourtant les rookies auraient du s'en charger. Sauf qu'en voyant le ciel rougeatre, je comprend. Woputain Blowout. On court se cacher dans les abris qui vont bien. Le ciel gronde, la terre tremble. Mille couleurs éclairent l'intérieur de notre cave de fortune. Maison survit, tous cloitré dans le même espace restreint.

Le blowout se calme, on sort tout lentement de l'abri, juste pour voir le soleil se lever sur les collines à l'est, irradiant la scène d'une magnifique lumière.


S.T.A.L.K.E.R., un jeu kilébien

(Et en plus je viens d'inventer le screenshot écrit).

----------


## Morgoth

> T'y joues avec Largeman ?!!!! Si il est aussi bon qu'aux jeux de voitures... Faut que je guette une promo.


C'est un jeu qui mérite qu'on l'achète au prix fort !

----------


## Logan

Certains décors sont vraiment enchanteur  :Bave:

----------


## Morgoth

Ce sont des vrais rayons (comme dans Crysis quoi) ?  :Bave:

----------


## Logan

Oui, des vrais de vrais en temps réel et tout le bazar qui font donc encore plus super joli en mouvement.

D'ailleurs, je trouve la gestion lumineuse de ce jeu franchement bluffante. Entre les ombres portées et les rayons lumineux, c'est bo  :Bave:

----------


## Canard WC

> Oui, des vrais de vrais en temps réel et tout le bazar qui font donc encore plus super joli en mouvement.
> 
> D'ailleurs, je trouve la gestion lumineuse de ce jeu franchement bluffante. Entre les ombres portées et les rayons lumineux, c'est bo


Et comme dans Gothic 3 les rayons traversent-ils les murs des grottes ?
 :;): 
ça m'avait scié ça (comme le reste d'ailleurs) !!!

----------


## Froyok

> (Et en plus je viens d'inventer le screenshot écrit).


Avoue, t'as planté fraps, et le dernier screenshoot pris est tout noir.  :tired:

----------


## Logan

Rhaaa, même la lune diffuse sa propre lumière volumétrique  :Bave: 



Non, décidément, ce jeu me troue le cul sur le plan graphique ( et sur le reste aussi d'ailleurs, enfin un vrai RPG à l'ancienne comme je les aime et qui me manquent tellement depuis ces dernières années )

----------


## Froyok

> Rhaaa, même la lune diffuse sa propre lumière volumétrique 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0f4...ec754d4cf4.jpg
> 
> Non, décidément, ce jeu me troue le cul sur le plan graphique ( et sur le reste aussi d'ailleurs, enfin un vrai RPG à l'ancienne comme je les aime et qui me manquent tellement depuis ces dernières années )


Au niveau de monde, c'est aussi ouvert qu'un oblivion ?
Parce que franchement, un bon gameplay, et tout et tout... Bah pour le moment j'hésite encore à l'achetay.

----------


## Logan

> Au niveau de monde, c'est aussi ouvert qu'un oblivion ?
> Parce que franchement, un bon gameplay, et tout et tout... Bah pour le moment j'hésite encore à l'achetay.


Pour ne pas pourrir ce topic, je t'invite à consulter le topic du jeu où tu trouvera toutes les réponses que tu souhaites et où tu pourra poser tes questions tranquillement  :;):

----------


## Froyok

> Pour ne pas pourrir ce topic, je t'invite à consulter le topic du jeu où tu trouvera toutes les réponses que tu souhaites et où tu pourra poser tes questions tranquillement


Bhoaf, je voulais pas me taper toute la lecture du topic, surtout que le premier post est pas vraiment à jour. Une petit rep ici et c'était fait hein. Ce monde n'aime plus les fainéants j'ai l'impression.  ::ninja:: 

Bon, je go topico poséto mo kouechtono.

----------


## Anton

Réponse : non.
C'est bien plus petit, donc bien plus restreint et dirigiste.

----------


## Logan

Nan mais je sais comment çà se passe hein. On commence à parler de la taille du monde, puis d'autres personnes répondent parce qu'elles sont pas d'accord, puis un autre pose une question sur la taille des épées batardes +2 contre les polonais, et çà finit en HS  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, oui, c'est aussi "ouvert" qu'un Oblivion, dans le sens que tu est libre d'aller et de faire ce que tu veux, ou tu veux. A la ( grosse ) différence près ( et c'est le point le plus important à mes yeux ) que les méchants pas beaux n'adaptent pas leurs niveaux sur le tien. C'est toi qui décide de prendre un risque à aller visiter cette grotte dès le début du jeu, et réussir ( ou pas ) à buter le monstre local pour obtenir une hache magique +5 contre les roux.

Rien que pour çà, Risen est le meilleur JDR sorti depuis ... Pfiouuuu ...

Et si par "ouvert", tu veux parler de la taille de ma b .. Heu .. Du monde, non, le monde de Risen est moins vaste.

----------


## Froyok

Ok.

Maintenant un screenshoot.
J'en ais pas.

----------


## Spitfeuer

Dark Messiah of Might & Magic, qui se languissait dans mon répertoire steam...


Mais lâche moi grognasse !! Un passage particulièrement crispant...  ::O: 


Problème de conjonctivite ? Une flèche, un œil !  :B):

----------


## Logan

> bien plus restreint et dirigiste.


Voilà, là par exemple, je ne suis pas d'accord avec dirigiste. Mais je ne répondrais point.

Merde, je suis en train de répondre.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme871

> Ok.
> 
> Maintenant un screenshoot.
> J'en ais pas.

----------


## ziltoïd

> Certains décors sont vraiment enchanteur 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/36c...ccd26a2553.jpg


Un mec de CPC qui joue à autre chose que STALKER, c'po possib  ::ninja:: .
En tout cas, tes screens sont superbes. Pour moi, un JDR moderne se doit d'avoir une météo dynamique, ça ajoute un gros plus à l'immersion. 
Et rien que çà, ça me donne envie de l'acheter  :Bave: .

----------


## Anonyme871



----------


## Froyok

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e3b...ded8dff064.jpg


1 - merci pour les screens !  :;): 

2 - je sens venir les premier patch à la texmod ! #ninja

----------


## Logan

> Un mec de CPC qui joue à autre chose que STALKER, c'po possib .
> En tout cas, tes screens sont superbes. Pour moi, un JDR moderne se doit d'avoir une météo dynamique, ça ajoute un gros plus à l'immersion. 
> Et rien que çà, ça me donne envie de l'acheter .


Je conchie Stalker, malgré toutes ses qualités, rien que pour le repop magique du monde autour de toi. Cà me flingue un jeu çà, aussi bon soit-il.

Le cycle jour / nuit de Risen est bluffant, bien plus réussi que dans Morrowind / Oblivion ( qui m'avaient pourtant impressionnés à l'époque ). Et en mouvement, c'est encore plus magique.  :Bave:

----------


## chenoir

Je te permet pas de parler comme ca de Stalker. Espèce de méchant pas beau.

Stalker c'est le meilleur jeu du monde, tout simplement, alors je te permet pas.

----------


## Sao

T-t-t-t-schrblrg, ça suffit. Oui, je sais, cette onomatopée n'est pas adaptée mais ça suffit quand même, on veut des screenz.

----------


## Logan

> Stalker c'est *mon* meilleur jeu du monde, tout simplement, alors je te permet pas.


Fixaid  ::rolleyes:: 

PS : Stalker, cay d'la merde

----------


## Anonyme871

> on veut des screenz.


 :Cigare:

----------


## Logan

Han ... Un raccourci vers les Sims 2   ::O:   ::o:   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Anonyme871

> Han ... Un raccourci vers les Sims 2




Ceci explique cela

----------


## Logan

Cherche pas d'excuse, assume !  ::P:

----------


## Say hello

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/847...2befec7631.jpg
> Ceci explique cela


Turlututu mon ami!
Une icone Sims2 en plein milieu d'un paquet M&B, football manager, Dirt2, diablo2, HMM5..
Tu ne nous bernera pas si facilement!  :tired:

----------


## Sao

Merci F2B pour tes screenz.



Spoiler Alert! 


HahahaHAHAHAHAHA LAY SIMZ §§§§§ Ca me rappelle l'ordi familial avec le _Harry Potter et les sorciers machintruc_ de ma p'tite sœur.

----------


## Pluton

Toujours Icewind Dale 1

Ça caille là dehors... Rentrons dans ces lieux aux abords si hospitaliers...

Ho ! Des hommes-lézards... Bon, ben balançons quelques boules de feu pour nous réchauffer  ::lol::

----------


## mcgrill

Tin il est magnifique  ::cry:: 
Pourquoi j'ai oublié mon pack D&D à Paris !!!!!

Pour me venger je vais aller à la plage na !

----------


## Steack

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/672...4a0da170ea.jpg


Ce que je remarque surtout c'est qu'il joue en facile  ::siffle::

----------


## Anonyme871

> Ce que je remarque surtout c'est qu'il joue en facile


Oui c'est parce que depuis que je bosse plus j'ai perdu la main...

----------


## Anonyme871



----------


## Euklif

Je défend quiconque de poster des images de Risen.
J'ai d'autres jeux à faire avant bourdel!

----------


## Anonyme871

Dîner romantique 



Un peu de verdures après avoir passé 7 heures de jeu dans la ville

----------


## saddysally

Pour enfoncer le clou  ::P: 

*Élevé* (au grain)

Au menu ce soir



Ma cabane au fond du jardin

----------


## RUPPY

Encore RISEN

T'en pense quoi roger ?
Doit y avoir un robinet ouvert quelque part....


Un jour j'irais là haut


Une pipe chérie ?


Les couleurs et les lumières selon l'heure de la journée sont magnifiques




Sans commentaire


Tu vas me lâcher oui

----------


## Euklif

Salauds...
 ::'(:  ::'(: 































 ::'(:  ::'(:

----------


## Lord_Braathen

> Salauds...


Ne sois pas triste Euklf, pas de quoi baver devant ces screens.
Dis toi que certains jouent à Risen avec le 3D Vision et que c'est tout simplement ahurissant !!  :B): 
Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs :

----------


## Froyok

Dites, avec tous ces screens, niveau ambiance sonore c'est immersif ? Le musiques sont sympa ? On entend l'écureuil s'étouffer avec son gland ( ::rolleyes:: )?

----------


## ikarad

> Toujours Icewind Dale 1
> http://imgur.com/gZ5TDl.jpg
> Ça caille là dehors... Rentrons dans ces lieux aux abords si hospitaliers...
> 
> Ho ! Des hommes-lézards... Bon, ben balançons quelques boules de feu pour nous réchauffer


Ah quand on fera des jeux 3d aussi beau que les jeux en 3diso, ce sera chouette. 10 après toujours rien ou quasi rien.

A part crysis, il n'y a rien.

Bref ça montre qu'ils n'auraient jamais du lâcher la 2d pour certains rpgs car elle avaient encore pas mal à donner.

----------


## Killy

> Bref ça montre qu'ils n'auraient jamais du lâcher la 2d pour certains rpgs car elle avaient encore pas mal à donner.


Je suis bien d'accord tiens, des fois je regrette vraiment de pas profiter des résolutions de malade d'aujourd'hui pour jouer à un hypothétique Baldur's 3 en 2D comme avant.

Des sprites plus grands, des anims toujours plus fluides, un peu de 3D pour les sorts et certains effets  :Bave: 

Mince j'ai envie de rejouer encore à Baldur's et je viens juste d'acheter Risen  :Emo:

----------


## Jahwel

Vous avez dit Risen ?

Arrivée au monastère :

----------


## Pluton

> Ah quand on fera des jeux 3d aussi beau que les jeux en 3diso, ce sera chouette. 10 après toujours rien ou quasi rien.
> 
> A part crysis, il n'y a rien.
> 
> Bref ça montre qu'ils n'auraient jamais du lâcher la 2d pour certains rpgs car elle avaient encore pas mal à donner.


Et attendez que j'attaque avec IWD 2...

----------


## Detox

Dans le genre je garde un bon souvenir de Temple of Elemental Evil aussi.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Dites, avec tous ces screens, niveau ambiance sonore c'est immersif ? Le musiques sont sympa ? On entend l'écureuil s'étouffer avec son gland ()?


Les musiques sont très sympa, elles collent parfaitement à l'ambiance et savent se faire discrètes. 
Les bruitages sont dans la même veine : le vent qui souffle dans les arbres, les oiseaux qui gazouillent, les gens qui discutent, ça claquent bien tout ça.
Screens now :

----------


## Froyok

Et merde, je vais encore exploser mon budjet moi...

----------


## silverragout

Batgirl : Arkham Asylum


Je sais ce que tu ressens Roger mais ne te laisse pas abattre, tu feras mieux la prochaine fois.


Tu l'aimes bien mon message hein Peter?

----------


## Marty

Le dernier est très classe.  ::wub:: 

Sinon, certains screen de Risen me font penser à l'eden de Guild Wars.  ::'(:

----------


## SiGarret

> Screens...


Ca alors : les plans, les situations, l'ambiance : je revois Gothic 2, en bien plus joli évidemment.

----------


## La Mimolette

A mon tour, deux pauvres screens qui à mon goûts ont gardés quelquechose d'authentique.

Une ombre rôde dans les champs... 


_Adossé à la ruine, l'aventurier tout juste nommé Chevalier de l'Ordre part vers le temple orientale en quête de gloire et du bien le plus précieux de son maître..._

----------


## Pluton

A chaque fois j'ai le même sentiment :

Je ne rêve pas d'être cosmonaute, pompier, guerrier, magicien, docteur, rockstar, je veux être : Garrett, Voleur nihiliste et pragmatique dans un monde pourri par la vanité, la corruption du pouvoir et la foi. Au moins, on a déjà le monde de Thief, à peu de choses près.

Ce jeu me donne toujours tellement envie de passer mes nuits sur les toits. Et c'est pour cela qu'il ne se joue que la nuit, tard, avant d'ouvrir ses fenêtres pour fermer les volets... Mais rester là quelques instants à rêvasser en regardant la lune.

A lire pour les fan de Thief et de bonne littérature : Georges Darien : Le Voleur.

----------


## Silver

Je viens de recevoir mon nouveau jeu commandé sur Amazon !

Settlers III Gold Edition.  :Cigare: 

- Là c'est quand je commence la première mission


- Là c'est quand j'ai piqué toutes les ressources de l'ennemi alors que j'avais seulement 3 mines, et je m'apprête à lui mettre une branlée.


J'ai pris directement le mode difficile avec les égyptiens, chose que je n'avais jamais fait dans ma jeunesse, le problème c'est que l'IA est tellement aux fraises que je ne rencontre que des problèmes de terrain, pas d'adversaire...  ::cry::

----------


## Sylvine

> A chaque fois j'ai le même sentiment :
> http://imgur.com/h17Oel.png
> Je ne rêve pas d'être cosmonaute, pompier, guerrier, magicien, docteur, rockstar, je veux être : Garrett, Voleur nihiliste et pragmatique dans un monde pourri par la vanité, la corruption du pouvoir et la foi. Au moins, on a déjà le monde de Thief, à peu de choses près.
> 
> Ce jeu me donne toujours tellement envie de passer mes nuits sur les toits. Et c'est pour cela qu'il ne se joue que la nuit, tard, avant d'ouvrir ses fenêtres pour fermer les volets... Mais rester là quelques instants à rêvasser en regardant la lune.
> 
> A lire pour les fan de Thief et de bonne littérature : Georges Darien : Le Voleur.


Y'a pas d'anti-aliasing!


 ::ninja::

----------


## Marty

> A chaque fois j'ai le même sentiment :
> http://imgur.com/h17Oel.png
> Je ne rêve pas d'être cosmonaute, pompier, guerrier, magicien, docteur, rockstar, je veux être : Garrett.


Même si Garrett fume ?





Désolé.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> A chaque fois j'ai le même sentiment :
> 
> Je ne rêve pas d'être cosmonaute, pompier, guerrier, magicien, docteur, rockstar, je veux être : Garrett, Voleur nihiliste et pragmatique dans un monde pourri par la vanité, la corruption du pouvoir et la foi. Au moins, on a déjà le monde de Thief, à peu de choses près.
> 
> Ce jeu me donne toujours tellement envie de passer mes nuits sur les toits. Et c'est pour cela qu'il ne se joue que la nuit, tard, avant d'ouvrir ses fenêtres pour fermer les volets... Mais rester là quelques instants à rêvasser en regardant la lune.
> 
> A lire pour les fan de Thief et de bonne littérature : Georges Darien : Le Voleur.


Putain mais oui quoi !

D'ailleurs, des joueurs oseraient ils seulement avoir l'idée de jouer à *Thief* avant que la nuit ne soit tombée, ou tout du moins dans une pièce totalement hermétique à la lumière (ouais, j'y ai parfois joué de jour, mais toujours dans un noir absolu...) !???!

P'tain, c'est quand ils veulent d'ailleurs pour un *Thief IV* hein, même moins bon que* Metal Age* (le *3* m'a, certes, déçu mais ça m'a pas empêché de plus m'y éclater que sur la plupart des jeux sortis la même année...), tant que le ton, l'ambiance et le gameplay sont encore bien là...

----------


## M.Rick75

J'ai le plaisir de vous présenter la charmante fée Clara Morgana dans un jeu de grande classe et d'originalité.
*Sacred 2* (et son add-on Ice and Blood de neige), un jeu fait pour ceux qui ont détesté Ratatouille avec ces idiots de rats (vu qu'il nous donne l'occasion d'en annihiler quelques trillions).

Clara Morgana, spécialisée en Chibromancie, vous invite à vivre un moment inoubliable


Avec son menu de fête:
Soupe de Bernard Menez (à moins que je ne confonde)


Croustade de Balrog sur son coulis de cervelle


Et en dessert: Drakonidé et ses moukraines à la glaviouse (Oh la belle bleue! Oh la belle rouge!)


Tout cela dans une ambiance son et lumière capable de déclencher des crises d'épilepsie chez un aveugle.



Bon... mais je dois avouer que cela a beau être un plaisir coupable, très proche de la série Z, c'est quand même sympathique de passer quelques soirées avec toi, Clara, même si je sais que notre histoire ne passera pas l'hiver... voir la quinzaine.

----------


## day08/epidemic

*Borderlands !!!*



bon nan en fait c'est Fuel... je ne connaissais pas le jeu (en démo) et je me met à rêver d'un jeu de course avec navigation ou justement à un shooter ou l'on se déplace en moto pour aller de missions en missions... sinon c'est bien comme jeu ? La course de la démo est sans plus...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> sinon c'est bien comme jeu ? La course de la démo est sans plus...


Résumé du test paru dans CPC :
http://www.canardpc.com/jeux-1186-fuel.html

----------


## Anonyme871



----------


## Morgoth

> Y'a pas d'anti-aliasing!


 Ouais, quel scandale !  ::o:

----------


## Say hello

Et  en forçant dans les driver?
Je testerais bien mais j'ai qu'un pc de chie à l'instant là.

----------


## Esotsm

Je viens de me remettre à *Sea Dogs* et je trouve que malgré son âge, il se défend encore pas mal, avec une vraie ambiance, de la bonne musique et des graphismes ma foi pas si mauvais.

----------


## J-D

*Arma2*: Brûle cette chose Mac ready!



*Stalker clear sky*: Anomalie?

----------


## M.Rick75

> *Arma2*: Brûle cette chose Mac ready!
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/689...2d5276accf.jpg
> 
> *Stalker clear sky*: Anomalie? 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c6b...3089f1cea4.jpg


Chapeau aux bugs designers:
L'homme tronc, ça fait toujours son petit effet dans les cirques ambulants et Arma 2 m'a l'air d'un survival horror vachement flippant.

----------


## chenoir

Quelques screens du jeu le plus meilleur du monde (vous devinerez jamais  ::P: ):


_Le village des rookies. Un lieu accueillant, même si un peu délabré._


_J'aime les chiens. Particulièrement quand je les vois au travers de la lunette de mon Groza_


_Les effets de lumière sont toujours aussi magnifique même 2 ans et demi après_


_Lui il a tout compris. Il a une SEVA (cay le bien) et un sawed-off Shotgun de base (cay le mal)._

----------


## El lobo Tommy

> Et attendez que j'attaque avec IWD 2...


En plus  IWD 2 a des éléments RPG  plus poussé que le 1. Joie !

----------


## LeBabouin

Mes 8 dernières parties de iGammon gratoche sur iPhone:

----------


## znokiss

On est passés de Risen et Stalker à la 2d ?
Chiche ! Voici le dur boulot que j'ai abattu en stage : 







Bon, j'en ai encore plein, mais j'arrête  ::P:

----------


## M.Rick75

> Mes 8 dernières parties de iGammon gratoche sur iPhone




Vade retro Macanas!

----------


## Silver

La promo Hitman sur Steam m'a donné envie de ré-installer le 2 que j'ai à porté de main, le problème c'est qu'il n'arrête pas de crasher dès que je vais "un peu" trop vite, m'obligeant à redémarrer à chaque coup.  :Emo: 

Pour la peine, prends ça l'épouvantail !

----------


## Slayertom

Quelques screenshot de Stalker Call of Pripyat (pas de bol pour ceux qui n'aiment pas ces jeux mais vous allez encore en bouffer pendant des années)

----------


## syphilys

Ouais, nous, dans compagny of heroes, on aime les panzers...et les trous...alors on fait des panzers qui font des trous, huhu!




Freud comprendrait...

----------


## Logan

> Quelques screenshot de Stalker Call of Pripyat (pas de bol pour ceux qui n'aiment pas ces jeux mais vous allez encore en bouffer pendant des années)


J'en peux plus de Stalker  ::wacko::   :Gerbe: 





> Images du Solitaire


Putain, il a pas changé depuis Windows 3.1  ::O:

----------


## Kob

Soit dit en passant, c'est vrai que le topic ressemble plus à un regroupement de screens de stalker, aussi bien, beau, prenant etc etc soit il  :;): 

Heureusement que certains mettent quelques images un peu originales  ::P:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> J'en peux plus de Stalker


_Ji m'iscuze missié_ mais le topic est aussi en rapport avec l'actualité, donc tu n'échappera pas à STALKER CoP et Risen.

----------


## chenoir

Je te hais Slayer.

----------


## Tien 12

S'il n'y a pas de topic spécial screenshots de Stalker, je pense que c'est à créer de toute urgence. Qui se propose ? Il y en a bien pour L4D et TF2.

----------


## M.Rick75

Mais nooooonn. Pas de ségrégation, je pense que râler pour dire qu'il y en a trop pour ceux que ça gonfle c'est suffisant (je dis ça sans ironie, je pense que ça peut calmer le flood s'il y a).
On va pas faire les screens de Stalker "pfff, grmbllll, salaud de screens post-communistes tout déprimants, en plus ils sentent forts" d'un coté et les autres "c'est bon, vous, vous avez droit au bon topic".
Qu'il puisse y avoir un peu de flood... je suis d'accord mais ça va quand même.
En plus là c'est même pas un Stalker qu'on connait bien. C'est le NOUVEAU, le NOUVEAU! Tu te rends compte!  :Bave:  et je rejoins Chenoir.... Slayer j'espère bien qu'un troupeau de sangsue va débarquer dans ta partie et corrompre tes sauvegardes jusqu'à la troisième génération!


Aquaria, un autre jeu qui est bien aussi.

----------


## Anonyme871

En même temps si vous en avez marre des screens de Stalker, postez les votres de screens.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Pour répondre à Logan :

J'en peux plus des screens d'Heroic Fantasy.  :Gerbe: 

A chacun sa part.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

A la base, ce topic on est censé poster des screenshots perso, pas des screens preview de jeux.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Quelques screenshot de Stalker Call of Pripyat (pas de bol pour ceux qui n'aiment pas ces jeux mais vous allez encore en bouffer pendant des années)


Il est dispo où ?

----------


## Slayertom

> Il est dispo où ?


Tu peut l'acheter sur un site Russe pour 10 € environ (voir topic du jeux). 


Je comprend votre lassitude des screenshot de Stalker et je compatis a votre douleur, j'ai d'ailleurs le remède qu'il vous faut sous forme de 8 autres screenshot.

----------


## Marty

C'est moi ou tu l'aimes la statue ?

----------


## chenoir

Je me joint à mon confrère sur le diagnostic et j'en profite pour rajouter quelques médicaments à l'ordonnance, sous forme de ShoC+Pluton's Pack en comprimés jpeg :



_ Le hangar de la décharge, en Blowout_


_La même_


_C'est mieux sans le rouge. Ca fait moins communiste, mais c'est plus "vivant"_


_Pour ceux qui aiment les empilements d'ennemis... Le Pluton's Pack génère des vrais hordes. Une vingtaine de chiens, 2 pseudogiants et 2 monstres dont je connais pas le nom (des espèce d'ours)_


_Les anomalies se déplacent. Et de temps à autres, elles arrivent sur un cadavre. C'est bien cette zone auto-nettoyante_

----------


## Sao

Attention voici encore des images de Stalker §




























Non je déconne, c'est toujours du Swat 4, toujours en multi.

----------


## Steack

Tes screen sont superbe Slayer  :;): 
Je peut avoir un peu de rab'  ::P:

----------


## Ezechiel

Sao, quand je vois que vous jouez à Swat sans moi, mon cœur saigne un peu...  :Emo:

----------


## Sao

Ben t'es parti te coucher en même temps ...

----------


## Jean Pale

> Sao, quand je vois que vous jouez à Swat sans moi, mon cœur saigne un peu...


Et ils arrêtent dès que j'arrive...  :Emo:

----------


## ziltoïd

> S'il n'y a pas de topic spécial screenshots de Stalker, je pense que c'est à créer de toute urgence. Qui se propose ? Il y en a bien pour L4D et TF2.


Ouais bonne idée, à force on se fait le jeu sans y jouer  ::rolleyes:: .
un peu comme "Le père nöel est une ordure" dans léjeutéléàlakon, à force de poser des question sur le film, on a vu l'a vu.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

("clic droit>afficher l'image" pour un screen encore plus bô)

----------


## Euklif

Pourquoi personne ne veut respecter des putains de règles qui sont putains de simple et qui font putain de pas perdre de temps?


Spoiler Alert! 


Putain!

----------


## Marty

> pourquoi personne ne veut respecter des putains de règles qui sont putains de simple et qui font putain de pas perdre de temps?
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> putain!


Antisocial !

----------


## mcgrill

> Antisocial !


tu perds ton sang froid ?  ::ninja::

----------


## M.Rick75

> ("clic droit>afficher l'image" pour un screen encore plus bô)


Ca marche pas pour moi, je peux pas voir en grand ton image de* Lego Batman*. Pourquoi tu mets pas la balise "vignette 600 avec lien cliquable"?

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Pourquoi les graphistes ont cette manie de représenté la Lune comme si elle allait s'écraser sur notre tronche dans une demi heure ?

----------


## cenubi

> Pourquoi les graphistes ont cette manie de représenté la Lune comme si elle allait s'écraser sur notre tronche dans une demi heure ?


Je me suis fait la même réflexion  ::):

----------


## Goji

Et si proche de la terre surtout… si vous connaissez un endroit du globe où l'on peut voir la lune à cette taille, faites moi signe !

----------


## Anonyme871

Pour m'aérer la tête entre deux parties de Risen, je reprends le jeu au début.
Il n'a pas perdu de sa force en tout cas  :Bave: 












Ha oui, les 3/4 de mes screens sont ratés parce que F10 dans le jeu c'est pour afficher le menu :boulet:

----------


## Zouuu

c'est moi ou il pleut toujours dans stalker ? Genre y a jamais du soleil, c'est jamais l'été ? Tout le monde en combi-camouflage ? C'est d'un gout  ::|:

----------


## Erkin_

Du CoH ?


Slayer : D'autres screens !

----------


## Ahmteashar-Yoshi

> Pourquoi les graphistes ont cette manie de représenté la Lune comme si elle allait s'écraser sur notre tronche dans une demi heure ?


Dans ce cas précis, je pense que tu as formulé la réponse en même temps que la question.

----------


## Nibher

Bongeourre, je n'ai jamais joué à Stalker  :tired:

----------


## Esotsm

Encore et toujours Sea Dogs :



Et un vaisseau coulé, espagnol :

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Un Messerschmitt qui ressemble beaucoup à un H-75 Curtiss américain  ::ninja:: .

----------


## M.Rick75

On est 3 potes/pelés sur un mod multi vraiment bien de Company of Heroes (en fait il y a d'autres gens que nous bien sur mais c'est petite communauté et c'est un peu hard de trouver des parties quand on a pas ouatmille expérience) et je devais/dois faire un topic (présenter le mod et la mise en route... le mod s'installe super facilement et proprement mais pour lancer une partie c'est assez particulier) pour essayer de rameuter des gens de CPC.
Bref, Mr Pipboy, ou d'autres joueurs de CoH, vous connaissez Europe in Ruins?

----------


## Aghora

> Un Messerschmitt qui ressemble beaucoup à un H-75 Curtiss américain .


Focke Wulf en fait.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Encore et toujours Sea Dogs :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/cdadc3d...d634cc9a07.jpg
> 
> Et un vaisseau coulé, espagnol :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/09a8551...2fbe48f3d5.jpg


Boooouh ! il joue les anglais !

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> On est 3 potes/pelés sur un mod multi vraiment bien de Company of Heroes (en fait il y a d'autres gens que nous bien sur mais c'est petite communauté et c'est un peu hard de trouver des parties quand on a pas ouatmille expérience) et je devais/dois faire un topic (présenter le mod et la mise en route... le mod s'installe super facilement et proprement mais pour lancer une partie c'est assez particulier) pour essayer de rameuter des gens de CPC.
> Bref, Mr Pipboy, ou d'autres joueurs de CoH, vous connaissez Europe in Ruins?


OUIIII, j'adore ce mod ! Ca me rappel Sudden Strike mais en mieux en organisant ses forces depuis le net.  ::lol::  Joie!.

Faut absolument que je réinstalle CoH ( c'est de vieux screens au dessus ) et ce mod.

---------- Post ajouté à 16h34 ----------




> Focke Wulf en fait.


J'aurais mieux fait de la fermer en effet, je me rappelais pas du remplaçant du Ju 87 et du Bf 110. Si c'est bien ça encore un fois  ::unsure:: .

----------


## Esotsm

> Boooouh ! il joue les anglais !


My tailor ize riche.

----------


## Marty

> Bref, Mr Pipboy, ou d'autres joueurs de CoH, vous connaissez Europe in Ruins?


Ben perso, j'ai toujours voulu jouer en multi à CoH mais je suis une quiche et il y avait toujours peu de canard...

----------


## Anonyme871



----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Vous n'auriez pas des screens de Risen en situation de combat svp ?

----------


## Anonyme871

> Vous n'auriez pas des screens de Risen en situation de combat svp ?


Bha c'est un peu chaud à réaliser en fait...  :^_^:

----------


## Erkin_

FanDeBouvard : J'ai fini le jeu et tes screens me donnent envie d'y rejouer...

----------


## Jahwel

> screen



Et t'as pas encore trouvé de fringues ou quoi ? Va t'habiller clodos !

----------


## Anonyme871

> Et t'as pas encore trouvé de fringues ou quoi ? Va t'habiller clodos !


Hé ! C'est une tenue d'apprenti  ::):

----------


## Sao

Hé les gens qui tournent sur Risen, vous êtes sur quelle config' ? C'est pour me faire une idée ...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Bha c'est un peu chaud à réaliser en fait...


Héhé j'imagine, mais bon, une sauvegarde avant une baston et hop ! Screen  ::):

----------


## Logan

> Hé les gens qui tournent sur Risen, vous êtes sur quelle config' ? C'est pour me faire une idée ...


Pour ma part :

- Core2Duo E6850 3 Ghz
- 4 Go de RAM
- 8800 GTX 768 Mo
- En 1920x1200 sur un 24'' tout à fond

Pas de soucis particuliers.

Il est vraiment bien optimisé ce p'tit Risen. D'ailleurs, pour ceux qui rencontrent des problèmes avec une GeForce 6 ou 7, un fix est dispo.

----------


## silverragout

Youhou, les zai tous trouvés.

Et pour fêter ça.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Hé les gens qui tournent sur Risen, vous êtes sur quelle config' ? C'est pour me faire une idée ...


Pc portable

Core 2 Duo T5750 2 GHz
Radeon Mobility HD3650 512 Mo
4 Go Ram 
Aucun souci, tout à fond. Je suis pas à 50fps mais c'est tout à fait jouable et confortable.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Héhé j'imagine, mais bon, une sauvegarde avant une baston et hop ! Screen


Un petit combat tranquille contre un pigeon :

On commence par l'appâter 



Puis c'est la fête à son cul !

----------


## Jahwel

Moi je suis mort pour avoir tenté de faire un screen en plein combat, et j'ai oublié de sauvegarder avant.  :Emo:  J'ai pus prendre que ça :


(En plus, il est tout pourri mon screen)

Je me suis trop reculé pour éviter les coups du lézard de foudre, quand 3loups noirs on déboulés et m'ont sauvagement trucidé.  :Emo: 

---------- Post ajouté à 20h59 ----------




> Hé ! C'est une tenue d'apprenti


Faut que je change de lunettes, j'étais persuadé que t'avais encore les vêtements du naufragé.  :tired:  La drogue...faut que j'arrête...

----------


## crazycow

Comment vous faites pour qu'il soit aussi zouli risen, moi tout à fond c'est un poil pivellisé et les textures un poil baveuses  ::cry::

----------


## Graine

Dongeons & Dragons Online

Moment émouvant que la vue de son premier Dragon dans un MMO.

----------


## Billoute

Un peu de screens de Risen pour changer, hein.







Cette dernière a été prise quelques secondes avant que ce loup noir ne me boulotte en 2 coups de crocs bien placé...il fallait le voir s'avancer tranquillement en grognant, me jaugeant du regard et me tournant autour. Rarement dans un jeu le comportement d'un loup m'a semblé aussi... loup.

----------


## Sao

Merci pour vos réponses Logan & F2B ! Va falloir que je songe à me prendre une nouvelle CG je pense ... Même si je pense que ma 8600GT peut s'en sortir.

----------


## Pluton

Et voilà, c'est malin, avec la remontée du topic dédié j'ai réinstallé Thief 1 en vue de me refaire les 3 d'affilée en Zéro Coup Donné (et plus ou moins en Ghost c'est-à-dire en n'éteignant que les torches que je puisse rallumer, ne jamais se faire voir et laisser le moins d'indices de ma présence) et en concluant avec CoSAS Mission X  :tired: 













Bref, toujours aussi prenant.
Ah, et ceux qui ont eu peur des araignées dans Dark Messiah of Might and Magic peuvent pleurer leur maman sur Thief 1.  :Cigare:

----------


## Esotsm

Toujours Sea Dogs :



Chez le marchand pirate qui s'appelle Valentine...

----------


## saddysally

*"Essor"* (la poubelle pendant qu't'y es si tu vas chercher des clopes)


L'abus d'herbe des marais peut provoquer des lésions irréversibles de la cornée



Testons notre nouveau casque face à cette charmante bestiole. Quelle bonne idée!



P'têt pas si bonne l'idée en fait...



Pas bonne du tout même, en fait.



Ces gentlemen seront certainement plus à mon niveau.




Et mayrde...




Après toutes ces émotions, rien ne vaut un brin de toilette. J'adore ma nouvelle tenue au passage. Elle est tellement mieux que mon ancien Damart. Tellement tellement mieux que je ne la quitte jamais.

----------


## Froyok

Entre Risen et Stalker, on va overdoser la...  :tired:

----------


## Jean Pale

Vous voulez des screen de CoP pour changer ?

Call of...Pripyat  ::ninja::

----------


## Ezechiel

Non Stalker ça va je crois là. Y a un topic dédié à Stalker pour ça... C'est bon, ceux qui voulaient y jouer y jouent là, y a plus personne à convaincre.

----------


## Slayertom

Comme ça fait vraiment très très très longtemps qu'on a pas vu des screen de Stalker, je me dévoue pour corriger cette impardonnable erreur.

*Je suis plus rapide que l'éclaire* 


*Une preuve du "bon gout" soviétique en matière de décoration (on se demande bien pourquoi ils ont "perdu" la guerre froide avec ça )*


*Ca c'est ce qui m'a le plus gonflé dans ce jeux: "regardez comme on a bien modéliser Pripyat, tu a envie d'aller visiter hein ? BIEN NON TU PASSERA PAS CE PUTAIN DE BARBELÉ !"*


*Voila la zone dans laquelle on joue, une toute petite partie de la ville* 


*hmmm* 


*Elle est accueillante cette école non ?*

----------


## Jean Pale

Woups  ::XD::

----------


## Ezechiel

Ca commence à vraiment faire là. Sinon les screens se serait bien de les intégrer avec des résolutions potables histoire de pas faire chier tout le monde avec les temps de chargement. Ce qui vaut pour Stalker mais aussi pour tout autre jeux.

----------


## touriste

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c66...1954755f75.jpg
> Youhou, les zai tous trouvés.
> 
> Et pour fêter ça.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/670...25a954fcdf.jpg


il a le bras plus gros que la tete...

----------


## gripoil

> Ah, et ceux qui ont eu peur des araignées dans Dark Messiah of Might and Magic peuvent pleurer leur maman sur Thief 1.


Brrrrr....

J'me souviens j'devais avoir quoi 12 ans quand mon frere a ramené Thief 1...

"Ouah mais ça déchire ce jeu!!!" que j'avais du dire.

Puis hop niveau 2 on se retrouve dans des égouts ou j'sais plus quoi avec des zombies et des arraignées. Alors les zombies ça va encore, mais les arraignées. Je sais meme pas a quoi elle ressemble j'avais du repeindre mon froc et quitter sauvagement la première fois.

----------


## gripoil

Hoplà, un screenshot de *Clear sky*, parceque j'avais jamais vu ça dans le marais.
On doit pouvoir sortir par là et rentrer chez soi  ::ninja:: 



Sinon j'ai voulu m'faire une partie de *HOMM5* mais ça a crashé quand j'commençais a avoir un truc sympa.


Enfin là c'est le tout début de partie, dommage.

----------


## chenoir

Ya un endroit comme ca dans le marais de Clear Sky?

Faut que je me le refasse alors. Vite.

----------


## Aghora

Et tu posteras des screenshots de ta partie.

----------


## gripoil

> Ya un endroit comme ca dans le marais de Clear Sky?
> 
> Faut que je me le refasse alors. Vite.


Extreme nord ouest il me semble, mais y'a des murs invisibles.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ca commence à vraiment faire là. Sinon les screens se serait bien de les intégrer avec des résolutions potables histoire de pas faire chier tout le monde avec les temps de chargement. Ce qui vaut pour Stalker mais aussi pour tout autre jeux.


*+1*

----------


## L'invité

Ba 600 pixel de largeur je trouve pas ça trop moi.
En dessous après on a du mal à voir a quoi ressemble le screen. Et on est obligé de suivre le lien pour voir un screen pas forcément intéressant.
Et puis sur le topic des screenshoots, faut s'attendre a voir plein de screens hein, si on a pas une bonne connexion (et encore pour voir des screen de 600px de largeur pas besoin d'une connexion enorme quoi) faut pas s'étonner à avoir du mal à afficher la page.

----------


## gripoil

> Ba 600 pixel de largeur je trouve pas ça trop moi.
> En dessous après on a du mal à voir a quoi ressemble le screen. Et on est obligé de suivre le lien pour voir un screen pas forcément intéressant.
> Et puis sur le topic des screenshoots, faut s'attendre a voir plein de screens hein, si on a pas une bonne connexion (et encore pour voir des screen de 600px de largeur pas besoin d'une connexion enorme quoi) faut pas s'étonner à avoir du mal à afficher la page.


Nan c'est surtout les images postées directement et redimensionnées par le forum. Celles la pesent bien lourd, et faut faire clic droit afficher pour mater.

Les vignettes c'est du tout bon miamz miamz.

----------


## L'invité

Ah, ok, j'ai rien dit alors.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sk-flown

Allez orgies de screens de STALKER, go les mecs!

----------


## Pelomar

Mission quasiment terminé, plus qu'un otage a arrêter et c'est fini... sauf que celui-là refuse sa belle petite paire de menottes. J'ai tout essayé, impossible de l'arrêter et donc de finir la mission.
Une balle dans la tronche lui apprendra.

----------


## Dark Fread

Seulement 8 screenshots de Stalker dans cette page ? C'est une honte. 


Dans la série 'qu'est-ce que tu fous là, le joueur il a pas le droit d'y aller normalement d'abord'. 










(imaginez un coup de tonerre... Attention...)

Brrrrrrrooooooooooom crshhhhhhhhh !

----------


## Sk-flown

> Mission quasiment terminé, plus qu'un otage a arrêter et c'est fini... sauf que celui-là refuse sa belle petite paire de menottes. J'ai tout essayé, impossible de l'arrêter et donc de finir la mission.
> Une balle dans la tronche lui apprendra.


Tazer, gazer, une balle dans le pied?

----------


## Dark Fread

Et donc ma fin de partie, promis j'arrête après ceux-là.









En attendant Call of Pripyat !  :Bave:

----------


## chenoir

10 euros en russe traductible en anglais, CoP  ::siffle::  (que j'installe d'ailleurs).

j'en suis au brain scorcher. Juste le temps de finir Stalker et j'attaque CoP.

----------


## Jean Pale

> En attendant Call of Pripyat !


Rien ne t'empêche d'y jouer  ::siffle::

----------


## chenoir

On est horribles quand même  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Pelomar

STALKER c'est très surestimé quand même. Passé la découverte on se fait bien chier.

----------


## Dark Fread

> 10 euros en russe traductible en anglais, CoP  (que j'installe d'ailleurs).


Je...




> Rien ne t'empêche d'y jouer


Ta gueule ! 




> STALKER c'est très surestimé quand même. Passé la découverte on se fait bien chier.


Et toi aussi ta gueule ! 



Spoiler Alert! 


(second degré, n'est-ce pas... Vous savez je viens de jv.com, et faut préciser là-bas)

----------


## Slayertom

Petite session multi avec des canards sur Call of Pripyat

*Jean Pale et Wam qui se regarde dans la blanc de l'œil prêt a tirer*



*Et la c'est le drame,Jean Pale ouvre le feu avec son fusil d'assaut mais rate (oui a cette distance mais pour sa décharge il avait bu trop de Vodka, ou pas).*


*Wam réplique et abat Jean Pale*


*Wam et Jean pale qui célèbrent leur réconciliation dans des ébats sauvages  (il n'y pas de femmes malheureusement dans la zone ...)*

----------


## Jean Pale

Je l'ai pas raté, je lui ai juste tiré une balle pour rigoler. Lui il n'a pas rigolé en revanche  :Emo:

----------


## WoweeZowee

> STALKER c'est très surestimé quand même. Passé la découverte on se fait bien chier.


Moins que ds tous les autres fps depuis 2000 ( je mets Bioshock de côté vu que c'est un FPA )

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> STALKER c'est très surestimé quand même. Passé la découverte on se fait bien chier.


Non, joué en difficile et bien moddé c'est la survie qui compte et on en chie mais on se fait pas chier.

----------


## Slayertom

Je suis complétement d'accord avec Pelomar, Stalker est un jeu chiant comme la mort et faudrait vraiment qu'on arrête d'en parler et qu'on joue a des FPS un peu plus burnée comme CODE OF HONOR 3, operation flashpoint 2 ou Hello Kitty Island Adventure.

----------


## Steack

Patience, bientôt la bêta d'Hello Kitty Online arrive  :Bave: 
On se fait une guilde centré sur le pillage, le viol, et le meurtre ?  ::P: h34r:
Bonus pour les curieux: http://fr.hellokittyonline.eu

----------


## Sylvine

> Je suis complétement d'accord avec Pelomar, Stalker est un jeu chiant comme la mort et faudrait vraiment qu'on arrête d'en parler et qu'on joue a des FPS un peu plus burnée comme CODE OF HONOR 3, operation flashpoint 2 ou Hello Kitty Island Adventure.


Et d'ailleurs on va se mettre à poster 30 screenshots de ces jeux par page, parce que quand un jeu est bien, il faut poster 30 screenshot par page, c'est comme ça.


Sinon moi perso j'ai plutôt bien aimé STALKER la première fois, par contre j'ai jamais eu le courage de refaire une deuxième partie.
J'avais essayé, et puis au bout de 10 minutes j'ai quitté le jeu.
Les gens qui se refont le même jeu 50 fois ça me dépasse, c'est comme se mater un film en boucle.

----------


## Steack

> Sinon moi perso j'ai plutôt bien aimé STALKER la première fois, par contre j'ai jamais eu le courage de refaire une deuxième partie.
> J'avais essayé, et puis au bout de 10 minutes j'ai quitté le jeu.
> Les gens qui se refont le même jeu 50 fois ça me dépasse, c'est comme se mater un film en boucle.


C'est certain, mais quand un mod change radicalement le jeu (Comme Priboï Story), faut le prendre comme un add-on.
Tu redécouvre le jeu sous un nouvelle angle, avec (dés fois) des éléments ajoutés.

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est certain, mais quand un mod change radicalement le jeu (Comme Priboï Story), faut le prendre comme un add-on.
> Tu redécouvre le jeu sous un nouvelle angle, avec (dés fois) des éléments ajoutés.


J'aurais bien tenté, mais y'a des batards qui m'ont piqué le jeu!  :Emo:

----------


## Lapinaute

> Patience, bientôt la bêta d'Hello Kitty Online arrive 
> On se fait une guilde centré sur le pillage, le viol, et le meurtre ? h34r:
> Bonus pour les curieux: http://fr.hellokittyonline.eu


 :Gerbe:

----------


## Steack

> J'aurais bien tenté, mais y'a des batards qui m'ont piqué le jeu!


Je compatis  :Emo: 
Mais que fait la police !

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Du mount and blade, les bugs sont rare mais celui là j'aime bien, j'ai souffert pour mon cheval :

----------


## Morgoth

> STALKER c'est très surestimé quand même. Passé la découverte on se fait bien chier.


Tu confonds avec BioShock là.

----------


## DarzgL

> Bonus pour les curieux: http://fr.hellokittyonline.eu


J'ai mal aux zoeils  :Emo:

----------


## Steack

> J'ai mal aux zoeils


La curiosité est un vilain défaut  ::P:

----------


## L'invité

> Tu confonds avec BioShock là.


Depuis quand tu lis dans mes pensées toi?  :tired:

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Tu confonds avec BioShock là.


c'est subjectif, moi je trouve bioshock fun et très rejouable... le tout est d'utiliser le plus souvent possible les plasmides. j'ai plutôt aimé son gameplay "maléable" qui m'a rappelé Dark messiah. 

... perso moi, c'est Stalker ET Bioshock.

----------


## Pelomar

> Tu confonds avec BioShock là.


Oui mais comme dans Bioshock la découverte ne s'arrête jamais, on se fait jamais chier  :B):

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Oui mais comme dans Bioshock la découverte ne s'arrête jamais, on se fait jamais chier


ils sont extraordinaires tous les deux ! On arrête les guéguères  ::P:

----------


## Canard WC

> Du mount and blade, les bugs sont rare mais celui là j'aime bien, j'ai souffert pour mon cheval :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d67...4c70cab4f0.jpg


ON dirait la jambe de Cissé quand il se l'est fracturée en 2006 avant la coupe du monde !
 ::O:

----------


## Marty

> ON dirait la jambe de Cissé quand il se l'est fracturée en 2006 avant la coupe du monde !


Moi ca m'a fait pensé à celle la :

----------


## gripoil

Uh uh j'avais jamais remarqué mais ça a vraiment une sale gueule ces trucs.



En plus il se gratte le cul avec son petit bras gauche. Et il appuie ça tête sur sa grosse main droite comme un p'tit chien tout triste.  ::cry:: , enfin là ça se voit pas trop, c'est juste moche.

----------


## aKa.

*GTA IV*

----------


## Thom'

Après ARMA II, GTA IV  :Bave:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> *GTA IV*
> 
> http://uppix.net/4/4/e/f0d04013b22ab...801ac3e1tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/2/7/2/ccd02cbd876d7...bf9f80f4tt.jpg http://uppix.net/d/9/7/232767ecd61e8...9bf14bd3tt.jpg


OH MY GOD §§§!! Tu as fait comment pour avoir cette qualité ? Même au maxi chez moi ça rend pas comme ça.

----------


## Lezardo

Ouais magnifique même si la R8 ici présente ressemble plus a une TT qu'autre chose , mais un jour Aka tu devras nous expliquer avec quoi tu retouches tes photos parce que comme dans Arma II ça a vraiment de la gueule.


A mon tour, j'ai moi aussi relancer GTA IV dernièrement.


Je veux tes vêtements, tes bottes et ta moto.



Niko Bellic, what else.
 


Love, exciting and trous...

----------


## Anton

> Je veux tes vêtements, tes bottes et ta moto.


GRR Martin !  ::o:

----------


## Froyok

> Niko Bellic, what else.


"Je suis un gamer !"  ::ninja::

----------


## Euklif

> *GTA IV*


Les ombres... T'as des ombres pas dégueulasse!
Comment que t'as fait?!

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Mais grave ! Il rend vachement bien sur le tien , et ton Audi dépote !
Ha et Lézardo , ou tu as chopé ces lunettes ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

Tiens, je vais faire mon Pelo chéri concernant GTA :
Je trouve que cette idée de jouer les gangstas_ paske c kooooool_, c'est bon pour les prébubères.
Ouay parait que les d'jeuns i sont attirés par le maâââl (_paske c kooooool_)... Vous avez dit cliché?

----------


## gripoil

'tain comment il l'a mal pris Anderson la remarque de Pelo  ::XD:: 

Moi j'trouve que GTA ça troue l'cul, mais ça rame du cul. (cul), j'aime bien dire cul.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Je trouve que cette idée de jouer les gangstas_ paske c kooooool_, c'est bon pour les prébubères.


+1. Mais tu conçois qu'on puisse aimer GTA pour son gameplay relativement riche, sa mise en scène, son scénario, son humour et ses personnages charismatiques, hum ? ::P:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> 'tain comment il l'a mal pris Anderson la remarque de Pelo 
> 
> Moi j'trouve que GTA ça troue l'cul, mais ça rame du cul. (cul), j'aime bien dire cul.


Ouay tout ça, ça sent le d'jeuns...  ::ninja::

----------


## Jean Pale

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 
*
Non, je déconne, ArmA 2 entre canards.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> +1. Mais tu conçois qu'on puisse aimer GTA pour son gameplay relativement riche, sa mise en scène, son scénario, son humour et ses personnages charismatiques, hum ?


Pour moi, avec une autre trame scénaristique ce jeu aurait pû me plaire mais : pas de vue subjective et de tout façon Deus Ex existe.  :^_^:

----------


## Jean Pale

(suitas)

----------


## Lt Anderson

> *S.T.A.L.K.E.R.* 
> 
> Non, je déconne, ArmA 2 entre canards.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/168...fb19eb3d0b.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c07...4286b69299.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/112...71807a82a0.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/09b...0467f70068.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c68...e93f68c388.jpg
> ...


J'avais aussi oublié de dire que jouer à la guéguerre dans un cadre actuel, historique ou réaliste ça me gène aux entournures.
Je préfères des cadres "autres".

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> *GTA IV*
> 
> http://uppix.net/4/4/e/f0d04013b22ab...801ac3e1tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/2/7/2/ccd02cbd876d7...bf9f80f4tt.jpg http://uppix.net/d/9/7/232767ecd61e8...9bf14bd3tt.jpg



Mais où est ce que tu as chopper ces voitures ? ^^ Y a aucune R8 et autre voiture de marque dans le jeu. Et à force, tu vas me donner envie de raquer un 2e GTA 4 cette fois sur PC.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Quelques vilains screenshot de Red Faction Guerilla

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Les ombres... T'as des ombres pas dégueulasse!
> Comment que t'as fait?!



Soit c'est toshoppé a mort, soit y'a un méchant mod qui m'a échappé... :tired:

----------


## Lezardo

> Mais où est ce que tu as chopper ces voitures ? ^^ Y a aucune R8 et autre voiture de marque dans le jeu. Et à force, tu vas me donner envie de raquer un 2e GTA 4 cette fois sur PC.



http://www.gta-4.fr/downloads/index....t=view&id=1400

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> http://www.gta-4.fr/downloads/index....t=view&id=1400


Nan mais même sur les screens du mod il y a des ombres impecs  ::o: . Je vais fouiller le fofo officiel de GTA4.

EDIT: Ca ne peux pas être ça :

http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=386262

Ca n'a jamais marcher perso et les ombres restent dégueu.

EDIT2: Ca aussi :

----------


## aKa.

> OH MY GOD §§§!! Tu as fait comment pour avoir cette qualité ? Même au maxi chez moi ça rend pas comme ça.





> Les ombres... T'as des ombres pas dégueulasse!
> Comment que t'as fait?!





> Soit c'est toshoppé a mort, soit y'a un méchant mod qui m'a échappé...


Aucune retouche, c'est le mod VisualIV entre autres.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Ba 600 pixel de largeur je trouve pas ça trop moi.
> En dessous après on a du mal à voir a quoi ressemble le screen. Et on est obligé de suivre le lien pour voir un screen pas forcément intéressant.
> Et puis sur le topic des screenshoots, faut s'attendre a voir plein de screens hein, si on a pas une bonne connexion (et encore pour voir des screen de 600px de largeur pas besoin d'une connexion enorme quoi) faut pas s'étonner à avoir du mal à afficher la page.


Ben quand, comme c'est not' cas à Chère & Tendre et moi même, ta connexion est du 1 Megamax moulinant plutôt comme du 512, je peux te garantir qu'une page remplie de thumbnails en 600 px de largeur ça met perpette à se charger...

Alors, certes, on est des bouseux qui n'avaient qu'à pas déserter la grand ville, m'enfin bon, je doute pour autant qu'on soit les seuls concernés, et c'est clair qu'on attend d'un forum une toute autre rapidité d'affichage que de la part d'un site qui balance inconsidérément du multimédiamescouilles de toutes part !

Je résume : un forum doit normalement pouvoir se consulter vite pour quiconque, et puis les screens en 200 px suffisent bien pour se faire une idée, si on veut en voir plus ben on clique dessus et hop.
Genre de mon côté *S.TA.L.K.E.R.* j'y ai suffisamment joué (et y joue encore) pour bien bien savoir à quoi il ressemble, et forcément je m'en tape donc un peu, surtout que du coup ma page met deux minutes à s'afficher pour me montrer des screens dont je me balance (par contre ne comptez pas sur moi pour raler sur l'abus de screens *STALKER* ou autre hein, après tout si ils ne sont pas balancés ici je vois pas bien où les poser...).

Bref, ça serait effectivement un peu sympa de penser parfois à ceux qui n'ont pas des connexions de la mort qui tue  :;):

----------


## Anton

Non.
Sélection naturelle  :tired:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Nan mais même sur les screens du mod il y a des ombres impecs . Je vais fouiller le fofo officiel de GTA4.
> 
> EDIT: Ca ne peux pas être ça :
> 
> http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=386262
> 
> Ca n'a jamais marcher perso et les ombres restent dégueu.
> 
> EDIT2: Ca aussi :


Tu sais que je te déteste ^^ Maintenant, j'ai envie de passer une commande soit sur play.com soit sur Steam.

----------


## Euklif

> Aucune retouche, c'est le mod VisualIV entre autres.


C'est fort aimable  :;):

----------


## Marty

A ghost !!!  ::o: 



Enfin, l'air libre !



 ::wub::  ::wub:: 
Merci mon gars !

Et cet fin ! C'est beau...mais ca fini par être dangereux...très dangereux  ::o:

----------


## Jahwel

Quand on acquiert le sort lévitation, on s'amuse comme un fou  ::o:

----------


## Spitfeuer

Un dernier batch de Dark Messiah of machintruc...


On ne badine pas avec la discipline pendant les cours d'anatomie, à l'académie des nécromanciens... Au tableau !


D'ailleurs, après on passe aux travaux pratiques : dissection de gobelin.


Pose décontractée, jusque dans la mort...

Un p'tit jeu fort sympathique, qui vaut surtout pour sa mise à contribution du moteur physique à l'art de nuire à son prochain !

----------


## Percolator42

Marty je trouve tes sreens "moche" sur half life 2, t'es au minimum sans antialiasing?
Sinon j'avoue que ce passage est pas mal.

----------


## Valkyr

"Eh, vous avez oublié ça à Black Mesa."

----------


## aKa.

*GTA IV*

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Et tu tournes à combien de fps de moyenne ?

----------


## Marty

> Marty je trouve tes sreens "moche" sur half life 2, t'es au minimum sans antialiasing?


Merci !  ::P: 
Nan pour la configuration graphique, je sais pas. J'ai rien touché. Mais je crois pas que se soit tout minimum. De sur, il y a pas d'antialiasing. 

Enfin bon, mes screens moches sur l'Episode 2 :



Le screen que tout le monde a pris ou presque.



Vraiment jolie à certains endroit dans ce niveau.



Mon arme de prédilection.  ::wub:: 
Je l'ai perdu assez vite malheureusement.  ::sad:: 

Sinon, Alix, elle est trop sexy.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Merci ! 
> Nan pour la configuration graphique, je sais pas. J'ai rien touché. Mais je crois pas que se soit tout minimum. De sur, il y a pas d'antialiasing. 
> 
> Enfin bon, mes screens moches sur l'Episode 2 :
> 
> 
> http://uppix.net/4/5/0/09c405b395b77...276b5b41tt.jpg
> 
> Mon arme de prédilection. 
> ...


Le nain de jardin?  :tired:

----------


## Marty

> Le nain de jardin?


Bien enfoncé dans l'anus, la puissance est incroyable.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Bien enfoncé dans l'anus, la puissance est incroyable.


Rien ne vaut le mouton explosif.

----------


## Marty

> Rien ne vaut le mouton explosif.


Oui mais attention, le pistolet antigravité ne déplace pas ce qui est vivant (ou presque) !

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Aucune retouche, c'est le mod VisualIV entre autres.


Liens ou "it did not happened"  :tired:

----------


## Lezardo

> Liens ou "it did not happened"


http://www.gta-4.fr/downloads/index....t=view&id=1355


Faut pas hésiter a fouiller sur ce site un y a pas mal de truc sympa.  :;):

----------


## Sao

Tiens, dans Episode 2 y'a un achievment qui consiste à se trimballer ce nain et à le caler dans 

Spoiler Alert! 


la fusée de la fin

, ça m'avait fait marrer.

----------


## Marty

> Tiens, dans Episode 2 y'a un achievment qui consiste à se trimballer ce nain et à le caler dans 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> la fusée de la fin
> 
> , ça m'avait fait marrer.


Marrant. J'ai essayé de le trimballer (je savais même pas qu'il y avait un achievment) mais je l'ai perdu à un moment.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Arma 2 :



Non je déconne c'est World in conflict, il a de bons restes je trouve.

Allez un peu de majesty 2 aussi, pour changer :



(Super jeu, genre là je meure par exemple)
Désolé pour la qualité mais c'est enregistré avec paint.

----------


## Killy

Pourquoiiiiiiiiiiiii !



Moi? Poseur? Un peu...

----------


## Logan

Epic fail sur Machete §§§

----------


## BourrinDesBois

World in conflict ou comment se coucher à 2h du mat' quand on bosse le lendemain, vie de merde.

----------


## Pataplouf

Un petit screen fnu, d'une partie entre canard sur Europa Universalis 3, où l'empire Byzantin s'est recréé sur les restes des Ottomans, et je parle même pas des autres pays avec des noms imprononçables qui ont réussi à se faire une petite place en Europe et ailleurs.

----------


## chenoir

Allez hop, une petite fournée de screenshots de Mount and Blade pour les amateurs :


_Ma nouvelle demeure pour un temps, le Tehlrog Castle, acquis en ayant sué sang et âme. J'ai perdu 10 soldats dans la conquête de cette place forte (quelle idée de défendre un chateau avec 40 paysans en même temps)._


_Un fier gars d'chez nous qui monte la garde. C'est un peu couillon de regarder vers l'intérieur du chateau, mais elle a fière allure ct'armée ardaillec:_


_L'intérieur. C'est cosy hein?_


_Les quartiers de l'équipage._


_Mon chez moi, la ou je lutine les filles de basse extraction dirige mon empire grandissant_

Malheureusement, au bout d'un moment une petite armée de 500 soldats est venue assiéger mon chateau, j'avoue avoir eu du mal à le conserver. D'ailleurs je l'ai perdu pour le coup.


_Et pour finir, la vie paysanne dans l'empire Kerghit Karnate._

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Un petit screen fnu, d'une partie entre canard sur Europa Universalis 3, où l'empire Byzantin s'est recréé sur les restes des Ottomans, et je parle même pas des autres pays avec des noms imprononçables qui ont réussi à se faire une petite place en Europe et ailleurs.
> 
> http://uppix.net/a/c/4/0dfea324f5a76...da3efe68tt.jpg


Sérieux tu peux m'expliquer comment t'as fait pour l'empire bizantin là?  ::huh::

----------


## Aghora

> Tiens, dans Episode 2 y'a un achievment qui consiste à se trimballer ce nain et à le caler dans 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> la fusée de la fin
> 
> , ça m'avait fait marrer.


Y avait un mec qui avait réussi à le faire...ici. Il avait posté les screens pour montrer où le planquer.

----------


## Thomasorus

J'ai fini hier soir le tuto de soldat de EVE, et ça a été mon premier gros coup de pied au c*l avec ce jeu, jugez l'ambiance :

A nous deux pirates de malheur ! WAAAAAAAAARP !!!




OMG mais où je suis tombé ? ::O: 




A peine ai-je le temps de comprendre ce qui se passe que des pirates m'attaquent, il est temps de donner l'assaut et ces mécréants m'attirent vers ce puit de lumière.




La bataille fait rage et j'ai la sensation de me perdre dans cet océan de lumière qui m'aveugle et me bouche la visibilité... C'est juste magnifique.




Bien evidemment j'ai défoncé tout ces vils pirates ! :B):

----------


## Sysco

moi je suis toujour sur lord of the ring est je le trouve toujour aussi magnifique.


lien du screen http://www.---------.com/up/aac/scre...bf69294079.jpg

----------


## Dark Fread

Cet homme upload sur ---------  :B): 

C'est vrai qu'il est beau ce MMO tout de même  ::O:

----------


## Marty

> Cet homme upload sur --------- 
> 
> C'est vrai qu'il est beau ce MMO tout de même


Oui c'est d'ailleurs vachement pratique. Quand on clique sur le screen, on peut même pas le voir plus grand. Alors, c'est beau mais de loin quoi.

----------


## Pataplouf

> Sérieux tu peux m'expliquer comment t'as fait pour l'empire bizantin là?


Personne ne jouait les Byzantins dans notre partie, c'est l'ia qui a profité de la destruction totale des armées Ottomanes et de son taux de révolte à 20%, puis qui a attaqué la Bulgarie.

----------


## Killy

> Oui c'est d'ailleurs vachement pratique. Quand on clique sur le screen, on peut même pas le voir plus grand. Alors, c'est beau mais de loin quoi.


Clic droit -> afficher l'image et tadam !

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Clic droit -> afficher l'image et tadam !


On en revient au problème d'une image en 1600*1200 et pesant 500 ko postée directement dans le topic. Alors que Tof marche parfaitement et gère les miniatures.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> J'ai fini hier soir le tuto de soldat de EVE, et ça a été mon premier gros coup de pied au c*l avec ce jeu, jugez l'ambiance :
> 
> A nous deux pirates de malheur ! WAAAAAAAAARP !!!
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4fe...e3d1d95f97.jpg
> 
> 
> OMG mais où je suis tombé ?
> 
> ...


Et encore c'est pas le meilleur côté du jeu. Pfff vivement que je récupère mon compte avec ma Gallente et mes Thorax, Exequror, Brutix et Iteron Mark IV  ::|: .

Si tu te demande ce que c'est :

Brutix:



Exequror:



Thorax:



Iteron:



Pour le reste tiens bave : 

http://eve.mondespersistants.com/gal...x:article-562/

 :;):

----------


## Marty

> Clic droit -> afficher l'image et tadam !


Ce qui reste deux fois moins pratique d'un clic gauche sur l'image. Surtout que son image est cliquable...pour rien.

Merci quand même, ca m'a permis de voir certains détails (dont la discussion  ::rolleyes:: ).

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Attention super vieillerie retrouvée :

----------


## Sysco

> Ce qui reste deux fois moins pratique d'un clic gauche sur l'image. Surtout que son image est cliquable...pour rien.
> 
> Merci quand même, ca m'a permis de voir certains détails (dont la discussion ).


L'autre jour au boulot je me fessais chier je me suis dit je vais regarder les screen du topic.

Résulta toute les photo héberger par tof ne sont plus dispo alors que les autres oui. 

Effectivement mon image est plus grosse que les autres mais j'en ai mit  une seule (ça passe comme excuse ça ?)  :B):

----------


## Euklif

> Attention super vieillerie retrouvée


Génial ce jeu!

----------


## Sao

Freedom Fighters j'ai adoré.

----------


## saddysally

> ca m'a permis de voir certains détails (dont la discussion ).


C'était pas le principal intérêt du screenshot?  ::P: h34r:





*Disgaea 2*

Mon double maléfique?!



Kame Hame Ha

----------


## Froyok

Alors mon jeu c'est... ha, heu merde...

Formatage seven oblige, à pu de jeu le pôvre foyok.
Ha si tiens, par contre je peux pas donner le nom du jeu, confidentiel :

----------


## Erkin_

Bon sang vous aimez Freedom Fighters.  ::O: 
C'est une de mes plus traumatisantes expériences en terme de jeux vidéo, tout juste derrière Fahrenheit.

Une catin dans Sherlock Holmes vs Jack l'éventreur

 ::(:

----------


## kayl257

> *Disgaea 2*



Ca viens d'ou ces screens? emulateur?

----------


## Thomasorus

Pipboy : perso c'est plus les environnements que les vaisseaux qui me font réver dans Eve, là pour cette mission après avoir visité un peu toujours la même chose, je suis resté sur le cul tellement c'était beau. ::wub::

----------


## Anton

Ouais, c'est une MaJ récente  ::):

----------


## saddysally

@kayl257  Oui émulé avec Pcsx. J'ai versé une larme quand le lecteur DVD de ma play2 a laché, mais finalement avec les PC monstrueux d'aujourd'hui ça tourne nickel! J'avais beaucoup trop d'accès disque très très long, en faisant des images des DVD c'est presque parfait. Le plus terrible c'est de pouvoir jouer à des jeux de n'importe quelle zone. Là je cherche un SMT Devil Summoner 2 en US pour pas chère sur Ebay mais j'ai pas encore trouvé mon bonheur. 
Sinon à Disgaea je farme les cartes à trésor des pirates, ben c'est du boulot... 
[/my life]

----------


## Anonyme871

Quelques petits effets sympa.

----------


## Olipro

> Bon sang vous aimez Freedom Fighters. 
> C'est une de mes plus traumatisantes expériences en terme de jeux vidéo,


Trop gros, passera pas.

----------


## Euklif

> Bon sang vous aimez Freedom Fighters. 
> C'est une de mes plus traumatisantes expériences en terme de jeux vidéo, tout juste derrière Fahrenheit.
> 
> Une catin dans Sherlock Holmes vs Jack l'éventreur


J'ai envie de dire +1 Olipro mais ma curiosité me pousse à te demander pourquoi... Surtout quand je vois le merdifique D&L qu'ils ont été capable de nous pondre par la suite  ::P: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Et j'adore la réplique du screen  ::ninja::

----------


## Erkin_

Grosse dispersion des balles + ennemis à la résistance de terminator.
Je garde un bon souvenir de la première mission, avec les civils qui courent mais après la qualité déplorable des gunfights m'a totalement dégouté.

Je vous empale tout ça ma ptite dame ?

Wolwerine !

----------


## chenoir

Perso j'adore ce jeu. Même si il est moche (faut le dire hein), l'ambiance, les missions qui ont une influence l'une sur l'autre, l'histoire totalement barrée. Bref, Freedom Fighters cébonmangézan!

Edit : Et puis Isabella  ::love::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ben quoi? Elle est moche.

----------


## Steack

> Ben quoi? Elle est moche.


Et rousse  :tired: 
 ::lol::

----------


## gripoil

Ah ah ah ah !!!!
Désolé de poster encore du STALKER, mais j'ai fini clear sky j'suis obligé. Après tant de galères.
Et puis c'est pas des screenshots du cordon ou de la décharge, avec des mods ou il fait toujours nuit et moche.


C'est beauuuuuuuu!



Ca bourrine un peu sur la fin mais ça va c'est plutôt sympa et bien foutu.

----------


## Marty

> L'autre jour au boulot je me fessais chier je me suis dit je vais regarder les screen du topic.
> 
> Résulta toute les photo héberger par tof ne sont plus dispo alors que les autres oui. 
> 
> Effectivement mon image est plus grosse que les autres mais j'en ai mit  une seule (ça passe comme excuse ça ?)


Et ben si tu aimes pas tof, tu utilises en autre mais prenez en un au moins avec l'intégration cliquable genre :



C'est tellement pratique...




> Grosse dispersion des balles + ennemis à la résistance de terminator.
> Je garde un bon souvenir de la première mission, avec les civils qui courent mais après la qualité déplorable des gunfights m'a totalement dégouté.
> 
> Je vous empale tout ça ma ptite dame ?
> http://uppix.net/d/f/f/dac4f75033246...bda12974tt.jpg


C'est Wolwerine ?

----------


## Logan

Non, Batman  ::ninja::

----------


## Sao

C'est pas Alexandra Ledermann et la revanche des ponayz ?

----------


## gripoil

> Et ben si tu aimes pas tof, tu utilises en autre mais prenez en un au moins avec l'intégration cliquable genre :


Avec tof le clic mène directement a l'image en taille réelle (redimensionnée par le navigateur). C'est vachement pratique, tous les autres sites mènent souvent a une page intermédiaire ou l'image et soit a nouveau redimensionnée, soit a 100% mais depasse de partout et c'est lourd a regarder.

Des fois ça me saoule tellement que je m'fais chier a changer les liens  ::XD::

----------


## Pluton

Bienvenue dans les geôles hospitalières de la prison des marteleurs installée sur les ruines des mines hantées de Cragscleft.

Ses zombies, ses hommes qu'on torture quotidiennement (mains ébouillantées chaque jour, castrations, doigts écrasés etc...).
Ses relents d'urine et de sang, ses cris de pauvres déments enfermés dans des cellules d'un mètre sur 2.
Mais que fait Rachida ?!  ::o: 

Sinon, Thief c'est vraiment le bien.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Bienvenue dans les geôles hospitalières de la prison des marteleurs installée sur les ruines des mines hantées de Cragscleft.
> http://imgur.com/EeD3Zl.jpg
> Ses zombies, ses hommes qu'on torture quotidiennement (mains ébouillantées chaque jour, castrations, doigts écrasés etc...).
> Ses relents d'urine et de sang, ses cris de pauvres déments enfermés dans des cellules d'un mètre sur 2.
> Mais que fait Rachida ?! 
> 
> Sinon, Thief c'est vraiment le bien.


Aaahhh, les zones d'ombre de Thief!!  ::wub:: 

J'aimerais tant pouvoir jouer au moins au 2 sur mon pici.  ::sad::

----------


## Sao

Encore du *Swat 4* en multi.

Le piou-piou qui fait tousser les potes.



Kiwix qui tabasse une otage.



:fear:



Toi aussi mets des coups de taser à tes amis.



Y'a des terroristes qui ont l'air con quand ils sont morts des fois.



Tasons les vieilles aussi.



:refear:



----------------------------------------------

Et pour finir, l'écran de création de tronches de joueurs groovy de *NBAtoukétaine*.

----------


## tim987

*Stalker Shad*...euh..*clear sk*...euh pas ça non plus...*call of pri*..ah non presque...






...*Call of duty 4 : Modern Warfare*










Y'a pas à dire, il dépote sévère au niveau de l'ambiance et des graphismes.  ::O:

----------


## M.Rick75

Gorille dans la brun.. Non.. Resident Hazar...... Non... *Pleure au loin tu pisseras moins 2*(Aka Farcry 2). Voilà c'est ça.
Premier pas dans la savane... à voir... bon, je viens juste de finir le didacticiel. alors j'ai pas vraiment d'avis.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Blablabla des plus intéressants.
> 
> Sinon, *Thief* c'est vraiment le bien.


Non, *Thief* c'est plus mieux bien, même qu'il n'y a pas mieux !!!  ::wub::  :Bave:  :Bave:  ::wub:: 

Bon, sinon :





et puis une spéciale dédicace à *Metaldestroyer*  ::P: :

----------


## silverragout

*Empire : Guerre totale*



Conclusion : je suis une grosse buse à ce jeu.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Gorille dans la brun.. Non.. Resident Hazar...... Non... *Pleure au loin tu pisseras moins 2*(Aka Farcry 2). Voilà c'est ça.
> Premier pas dans la savane... à voir... bon, je viens juste de finir le didacticiel. alors j'ai pas vraiment d'avis.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0ee...7ef6c77a56.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4df...15c2729885.jpg


C'est marrant comme il me fait envie ce jeu, il est devenu intéressant avec le temps?

----------


## Strife

> C'est marrant comme il me fait envie ce jeu, il est devenu intéressant avec le temps?


Il n'a pas changé... Toujours des re-spawn en mois de 5 minutes à tous les croisements (C'est aussi chiant que de trouver une place pour ce garer à coté du champs de mars durant le salon de la BD). Sinon pour l'ambiance savane il est sympa.

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est marrant comme il me fait envie ce jeu, il est devenu intéressant avec le temps?


Le pire c'est pas qu'il est très moyen, c'est surtout de voir un tel gachi.
Le moteur graphique est pas trop laid et tourne plutôt bien, la physique est sympa (je pense surtout à la gestion des incendies et de la végétation), les décors sont grands, variés et plutôt agréable à l'œil, y'a des bonnes idées par-ci par-là...
Mais au final ça décolle jamais vraiment, on fait plein d'aller-retour pour des missions pas forcement passionnantes et on a vite fait le tour.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Conclusion : je suis une grosse buse à ce jeu.


Bah non, t'as gagné.

----------


## Sk-flown

> C'est marrant comme il me fait envie ce jeu, il est devenu intéressant avec le temps?


 :haha:

----------


## Sylvine

> 


tro mdr!

----------


## Froyok

> et puis une spéciale dédicace à *Metaldestroyer* :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/1ed4...ee5c874e3f.jpg


Ce genre de truc me doublement rire car :

1 - C'est rigolo (si si !  ::P: )
2 - Je suis autant, si ce n'est pire, pervers que Metaldestroyer dans les jeux !  ::ninja::

----------


## Logan

Saloperie de Goa'uld

----------


## Anonyme871

C'est un jaffa noob...

Sinon c'est bien ce mod ? Need  :Bave:

----------


## Menkar

"Hmm, I don't have time to play with myself."  ::rolleyes::   :Bave:   :^_^: 





Des années après refaire ce jeu ça rappelle bien des souvenirs. ::wub::

----------


## Logan

> C'est un jaffa noob...
> 
> Sinon c'est bien ce mod ? Need


C'est la même vermine. Les Jaffa libres ? Jamais  :Cigare: 

Le mod en lui-même est marrant, mais faut être fan de l'univers, qui est très bien retranscrit.

----------


## Logan

Saloperies d'indiens, vous allez tous crever !




Toi, tu vas pas faire le fier longtemps, j'te l'dis




WTF ?  ::huh:: 




C'est bô

----------


## Olipro

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8f1...e8c5364265.jpg
> "Hmm, I don't have time to play with myself."   
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/de5...85ce6e864d.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/53c...80ce524f98.jpg
> http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/6726/ga2.png
> 
> Des années après refaire ce jeu ça rappelle bien des souvenirs.


On remarque bien sur la premiere screen le bouton caché (on en voit les contours) qui ouvre le mur à gauche pour choper un holoduke il me semble.

----------


## Menkar

Ouaip, un holoduke. Et le "I don't have time to play with myself." c'est la réplique quand on appuie sur le bouton.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Saloperies d'indiens, vous allez tous crever !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/556...7810fb2cd6.jpg
> 
> 
> Toi, tu vas pas faire le fier longtemps, j'te l'dis
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/af3...73bb413254.jpg
> 
> ...


Il est bien ou il est nul ce jeu (cf la critique de CPC)?

----------


## Jean Pale

ArmA 2 entre canards, opération "pas vu pas pris" :

"Où est charlie ?", ou plutôt où est "Tiri en ghillie ?".


Freefrag et Tim avec leurs armes cheatées.


Tiri en action, pendant qu'il était encore en vie.


Tim en action, pendant qu'il était encore en vie.


Freefrag, ATP et moi, pendant que nous...non, on est pas morts là.


L'île custom de Japahto, avec ses magnifiques et denses forêts.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> On remarque bien sur la premiere screen le bouton caché (on en voit les contours) qui ouvre le mur à gauche pour choper un holoduke il me semble.


De mémoire, c'est le mur à droite qui s'ouvre.

----------


## Logan

> Il est bien ou il est nul ce jeu (cf la critique de CPC)?


Je n'en ai foutrement aucune idée, mes screens sont tirés de la démo. Mais cà me semble pas bien folichon quand même, mise à part le background ( des voyages temporels ).

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Je n'en ai foutrement aucune idée, mes screens sont tirés de la démo. Mais cà me semble pas bien folichon quand même, mise à part le background ( des voyages temporels ).


Ouay le background était bien, mais apparemment ils ont tout cassé les bonnes idées pour faire de la bouse casuale.

----------


## tim987

C'est dommage les images au soleil cou..euh levant, on ne voit pas grand chose, surtout que ça enlève et vulgarise toute la beauté de cet instant que nous avions partagé ensemble, communiant avec dame nature en rampant sur l'herbe gorgée de rosé du matin, nos poumons rempli de cet air frais d'un jour nouveau rempli de promesse...







...avant de se faire défoncer la bouche chacun notre tour par un sniper ennemi en 15 secondes chrono.

Arma 2, c'est bon, mangez en.

----------


## Jean Pale

Oui, la compression détruit la qualité  ::|:

----------


## tim987

De toute façon, Arma 2 faut le vivre, stou.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jean Pale

> Arma 2 faut essayer de survivre, stou.


Fixed  ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

> Saloperie de Goa'uld
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c32...4de8da3ef2.jpg


Mon dieu, le mapping à l'air horrible...  :tired: 
Et la gueulle de l'arbre, bonjour, en plus répété à l'infini...

----------


## Killy

Le truc pour créer des persos sur Dragon Age, mwai bof, je suis pas convaincu. J'aurais préferé tâter le début du jeu  :^_^:

----------


## DarzgL

Juste une question, tu compresses avec quoi ? Parce que l'image est horrible.

----------


## Killy

Bah c'est du jpg, le screen pris par le jeu lui même comme un grand. Bizarrement l'image ne marchait pas, je l'ai ouverte et ré-enregistrée sous photoshop avec les options de base. J'avais pas fait gaffe mais oui, c'est bien laid  ::O:

----------


## Dolcinni

La pleine lune, le bruit des vagues, un marin qui joue d'un instrument bizarre... J'aime bien ce jeu.

----------


## aKa.

*GTA IV*

----------


## Menkar

C'est de base cette vue subjective ?

Superbes screens en tout cas.

----------


## Valkyr

> ...*Call of duty 4 : Modern Warfare*
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2f1...ba8bd8ca44.jpg


Ah tiens je l'ai réinstallé et recommencé aussi  ::): 
Ah tiens j'ai eu le même bug graphique que toi sur le premier screen aussi  ::|: .

----------


## Jean Pale

> C'est de base cette vue subjective ?


First person mod, personnellement déçu à pied, bien sympa en bagnole.

----------


## tim987

> Ah tiens je l'ai réinstallé et recommencé aussi 
> Ah tiens j'ai eu le même bug graphique que toi sur le premier screen aussi .


 ::O:  j'avais même pas remarqué que j'avais eu un bug graphique tellement que j'étais à fond dans l'ambiance, c'est passé complétement à la trappe. En tout cas ça m'avait pas trop choqué.

----------


## Frypolar

Ça me l'a toujours fait. Je pense plutôt que l'hélico est mal foutu.

----------


## Jean Pale

Quel bug graphique ? Je ne vois rien  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme871

Le début de nombreuses heures de jeu  :Bave: 
Juste avant qu'il plante  ::|:

----------


## Valkyr

> Quel bug graphique ? Je ne vois rien


La gauche de l'écran, l'intérieur de l'hélico, est tout noir  :Emo:  :serouleenboule:

----------


## Jean Pale

Bah, c'est un *Black* Hawk  ::ninja::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> La gauche de l'écran, l'intérieur de l'hélico, est tout noir  :serouleenboule:


J'ai toujours le 2 version boite dans mon armoire !  ::wub:: 

Raah la joie des montagnes russes propulsé sur la grande roue c'est indescriptible.  :Bave:

----------


## chenoir

Je crois qu'il y a comme une erreur de quote quelque part  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Jean Pale

Non, pas du tout, il parle des montagnes russes de CoD2, en souvenir de la grande roue de Pripyat de CoD4.

----------


## Valkyr

Mais où va-t-il chercher tout ça.

----------


## Jean Pale

:Cigare:

----------


## Pluton

Me voilà rendu au manoir de Constantine pour lui dérober sa fameuse...



...Epée ! *LA* mission de Thief, celle qui rend fou, avec ses perspectives dérangées, son agencement cauchemardesque, la folie dans le level-design et l'incroyable pression que ça met sur un pauvre joueur totalement désorienté, paumé, crispé, fasciné, hébété, tourmenté, happé et conquis...  ::wub:: 
Le tout avec le scénario qui bascule alors dans le carrément malsain.


_Le cauchemar commence ici... fais voler ta flèche à corde, petit voleur, et entre dans la demeure d'un esprit dérangé._

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ah mais je me souviens de cette mission, trop forte, tu peux nous mettre des tofs de l'intérieur?

----------


## Zeppo

> ...Epée ! *LA* mission de Thief, celle qui rend fou, avec ses perspectives dérangées, son agencement cauchemardesque, la folie dans le level-design et l'incroyable pression que ça met sur un pauvre joueur totalement désorienté, paumé, crispé, fasciné, hébété, tourmenté, happé et conquis... 
> Le tout avec le scénario qui bascule alors dans le carrément malsain.


Wooh putain, j'men souviens de cette mission! Merde, qu'est-ce que j'étais content quand j'ai trouvé la sortie... 4h dans ce manoir, et (surtout quand on prend les endroits fleuri qui mènent de serre en serre) on sait jamais sur quoi on va tomber!
Putain d'ambiance, c'est fou. Superbe niveau, mais que je n'aurais ps envie de recommencer tout de suite  :^_^:

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

Risen, trois petites ambiances au détour d'un chemin:







J'ai mis au format vignette pour pas surcharger la page, les plus motivés prendront le temps de cliquer  ::):

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

Risen.
Moi et mon squelette invoqué via un parchemin et que j'ai réussit à garder en... "vie" encore jusqu'à présent. Il s'appele Fred (véridique).

----------


## chenoir

Fred c'est mon copain. J'ai été très triste la première fois qu'il a mourru.

----------


## Jahwel

Moi je peux invoquer pleins de fred, et faire une orgie de squelettes !

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

> Fred c'est mon copain. J'ai été très triste la première fois qu'il a mourru.


Je le laisserais pas mourir, il a été très brave face à Pastromon.

----------


## Jahwel

Orgie de squelettes !

----------


## chenoir

Je me content d'un Fred. Sinon c'est plus Fred, c'est un squelette parmi les autres. Alors que Fred, c'est Fred quoi.

----------


## Erkin_

J'ai une "vieille" screen du même lieu, avec un squelette dans une position... délicate.

----------


## chenoir

Si c'est la tour au dessus de l'ile du sud, moi il a pas réussi à s'accrocher, il a fait une loooooooooooongue chute. Mais j'ai réussi à courir et à lui arracher son anneau avant qu'il ne tombe  ::P: .

----------


## Graine

Vous en avez pas des dragons comme ca dans risen mécréants ::):  ... (IL m'a juste fallu 4 heure pour le tomber le bougre ,enfin vider l'instance les try etc...)

----------


## Pluton

Thief, le seul jeu que je connaisse dans lequel les développeurs ont compris que le level design (de folie, je vous laisse juger), le son, la lumière, les déplacements, l'IA, TOUT est au service du GAMEPLAY (de folie aussi) :















(oui oui, je suis bien au sol à chaque screenshot, sur le dernier la flèche à corde qui pend vous donne une idée de la géométrie capricieuse des lieux : Constantine est une "nouvelle figure exentrique" de la ville...)

----------


## Rikimaru

A nous la forteresse bande d'enfoirer d'Asmos


Le repos du guerrier

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Tu connais l'histoire de "aaAAH *PAF*" le guerrier ?  :^_^: 

@Pluton: Bon c'est définitif il faut que j'essaie au moins une fois Thief dans ma vie.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Thief, le seul jeu que je connaisse dans lequel les développeurs ont compris que le level design (de folie, je vous laisse juger), le son, la lumière, les déplacements, l'IA, TOUT est au service du GAMEPLAY (de folie aussi) :
> 
> http://imgur.com/h2PVNl.jpg
> 
> http://imgur.com/0v1VHl.jpg
> 
> http://imgur.com/8oAE9l.jpg
> 
> http://imgur.com/YH4Pil.jpg
> ...


Sur le premier screen, on dirait que le sol est en pente.

P'tain il me faut Thief... et aussi une astuce pour ne pas aller bosser pendant quelques temps.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Thief, le seul jeu que je connaisse dans lequel les développeurs ont compris que le level design (de folie, je vous laisse juger), le son, la lumière, les déplacements, l'IA, TOUT est au service du GAMEPLAY (de folie aussi) :
> (oui oui, je suis bien au sol à chaque screenshot, sur le dernier la flèche à corde qui pend vous donne une idée de la géométrie capricieuse des lieux : Constantine est une "nouvelle figure exentrique" de la ville...)


Putain de souvenir ému, j'adorais ce niveau qui permet de donner un sens à :  ::wacko:: 
Étrangement quand je l'ai fini, je n'avais qu'une envie : ne jamais le recommencer. Alors que je l'avais trouvé génial niveau ambiance. D'ailleurs l'ambiance c'est 99% de Thief.
Oppressant, lourd, glauque, cynique et froid c'est le monde de Thief. Et les graphismes/sons/dialogues étaient tous là pour nous le rappeler. Dans mes souvenir j'avais été transporté dans un monde étrange et incongru dans lequel je n'arrivais pas à m'identifier. 
Comme un sentiment de malaise, ce jeu c'est de l'art.

: Diathrybe enflammée : :;):

----------


## gripoil

> Thief, le seul jeu que je connaisse dans lequel les développeurs ont compris que le level design (de folie, je vous laisse juger), le son, la lumière, les déplacements, l'IA, TOUT est au service du GAMEPLAY (de folie aussi) :


Putain heuresement que j'ai pas eu les couilles de passer le niveau 2 quand j'étais p'tit, c'est traumatisant a vie ça non  ::o: 

En tous cas ça m'donne envie là.

----------


## Pluton

Tout pareil, y'a deux ans quand j'avais bouclé ce niveau pour la première fois j'étais à la fois admiratif et en même temps j'en voulais à mort aux level-designers d'avoir créé un truc aussi abominable.

Et j'avais une forte appréhension hier soir en entamant cette mission pour la seconde fois, mais en fait la deuxième ça se passe beaucoup mieux et c'est encore meilleur parce qu'on est plus en train d'admirer le boulot que de devenir complètement dingue.

----------


## Jean Pale

W00t !


Dat waz him :

----------


## Froyok

Juste histoire de monter que le bumpmapping ça marche enfin.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Je ne fait que passer.  :^_^:

----------


## chenoir

Une page et seulement 2 screens de Stalker? Ce forum est un scandale  ::lol:: .

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Une page et seulement 2 screens de Stalker? Ce forum est un scandale .


'tain, on avait dit : pas de screens de STALKER...  :Facepalm:   ::ninja:: 

 :^_^:

----------


## RUPPY

Champions Online

La classe et pi c'est tout....

Le premier qui dit que je ressemble à un père noël bionique je lui met un pain



Je vous en posterai en plein vol sur ma sous-tasse du futur....c'est carrément indécent comme j'ai la classe  :Cigare:

----------


## Froyok

"Des cailloux, des cailloux, encore des cailloux !"

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Champions Online
> 
> La classe et pi c'est tout....
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4f3...67db3dcf2f.jpg
> Le premier qui dit que je ressemble à un père noël bionique je lui met un pain
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7a2...50e5fd2ccb.jpg
> 
> 
> Je vous en posterai en plein vol sur ma sous-tasse du futur....c'est carrément indécent comme j'ai la classe


Trop noir , trop moulant , trop de moustache.
Passera pas  :tired:

----------


## aKa.

*GTA IV*

----------


## Froyok

> *GTA IV*
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/0/9/4c6a1ff324546...f4bcac18tt.jpg


'tain, chaque fois que je le vois en costard celui-la, je pense à "Je suis un gamer"...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdCrE0lO9Mw

----------


## Anton

Et moi, quand j'ai eu le choc de l'avoir relancé récemment sur X360 sans y avoir touché pendant 6 mois, le regret de ne pas l'avoir sur PC  ::|:

----------


## Anton

Y a pas à dire, Risen a vraiment des paysages et lieux magnifiques et bucoliques :

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> *GTA IV*
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/0/9/4c6a1ff324546...f4bcac18tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/4/e/a/57eea55c7242c...710152edtt.jpg


Tiens ils ont sortit un mod pour prendre des poses ?
C'était ce que faisais hot coffee sous SA non ?
Va vraiment falloir que je fouille les sites moi.

----------


## DarzgL

> bumpmapping


No, tu ne trolleras pas. Non, tu ne trolleras pas. Non, tu ne trolleras pas.

Edit : dédicace à Anton :

----------


## Anton

Non je ne bois pas  ::rolleyes::  et ne l'achèterai pas  :tired:   :Emo:

----------


## Froyok

> No, tu ne trolleras pas. Non, tu ne trolleras pas. Non, tu ne trolleras pas.


La j'avoue que je comprend pas...  :tired:

----------


## Personatus

"Anton la gnôle".

----------


## L'invité

Tiens personne à un screen de crysis ou 

Spoiler Alert! 


il y a des centaines d'extra terrestre qui volent dans le ciel

----------


## Anton

> "Anton la gnôle".


Oui j'ai vu, d'où "je ne bois pas" ^^

----------


## Anonyme871

> Tiens personne à un screen de crysis ou 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> il y a des centaines d'extra terrestre qui volent dans le ciel


Non, mais ça ma rappelle qu'une fois j'avais  "screené" comme un diable pendant une partie de Crysis. Et pis en fait mes screens étaient immondes. Alors qu'in game ça fait sublime.  :Emo: . 

Genre comme ça :



Et sinon pas moyen de faire des screens de RollerCoaster Tycoon sous Vista.
C'est con.  ::|:

----------


## DarzgL

> Non je ne bois pas  et ne l'achèterai pas


Tu as tort 

Spoiler Alert! 


(sur les deux points)

  ::): 



> La j'avoue que je comprend pas...


Excuse-moi, c'est juste que parler de bump mapping aujourd'hui c'est marrant.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Excuse-moi, c'est juste que parler de bump mapping aujourd'hui c'est marrant.


Ahwouay super, toi tu encourage la création.  ::|:

----------


## Marty

Fais chier chien, j'ai niquer mes 3 roquettes pour que ce con intervienne après !  ::o: 
Mais après, je lui ai mis sa race à la course.  :B): 



Je savais bien qu'un tableau blanc, ca servait à rien.



Petit coquin !

J'ai échoué, elle part, sans le nain...  ::cry::

----------


## Froyok

> Ahwouay super, toi tu encourage la création.


Merci pour ton soutiens !  :;): 
Prochaine étape : parralax mapping et water !

----------


## Jasoncarthes

C'est un moteur maison?

----------


## Froyok

> C'est un moteur maison?


Presque, moteur 3D basé sur Ogre3D ( http://www.ogre3d.org ), mais après le reste est maison (ia, son, etc).

----------


## Sao

*Hitman : Blood Money*

Expliquez-moi vos problèmes ...



Allez on va suivre un canard.



Tain y'a trop de monde.



Haha j'ai piqué le costume du canard §



C'est parti pour la drague !



----------

*Dark Messiah of Might & Magic* que j'ai réinstallé.

Avec le joli petit village du début ... 



... Qui se fait pougner par des streums §



----------

Et pour finir, du *Swat 4*, quand on a décidé que les terroristes savaient nager les mains attachées.

----------


## Anton

*Divinity 2 : Ego Draconis.*

Pourquoi j'ai envie de quitter le jeu au bout de quelques secondes ?

----------


## Froyok

> *Divinity 2 : Ego Draconis.*
> 
> Pourquoi j'ai envie de quitter le jeu au bout de quelques secondes ? 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/73b...122b39b356.jpg



"Appuyer sur (e) pour discuter"
T'as raison, c'est chelou !  :tired:

----------


## Anton

C'est surtout l'aliasing qui me perturbe. Sachant que je suis en 1920.1080 là  ::rolleyes::  
Je passe sur le PNJ. J'suis un mec RP moi. Donc j'en ai déduit qu'il lévitait  :Cigare:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> *Divinity 2 : Ego Draconis.*
> 
> Pourquoi j'ai envie de quitter le jeu au bout de quelques secondes ? 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/73b...122b39b356.jpg


Passe les 3-4 premières heures, tu verras un changement radical  :;): .

----------


## Anton

J'espère. Quoique je les ai là, les 4/5h, maintenant. 

Les animations du jeu sont bien trop rapides : de loin, les mouvements des mobs/persos sont saccadés et incomplets, carrément. De près, on dirait qu'ils ont le feu au cul. 
Le chargement des objets se fait d'extrêmement près, alors que j'ai toutes les options à fond les ballons : genre, les espèces de huttes gobelines, c'est une forme immonde, je m'approche ça devient un trapèze, à genre 10m ça prend enfin sa forme finale. 
Le système de ciblage 100% console où rien ne se fait au curseur me dérange.

Malgré ça, j'ai envie de continuer, mais là c'est assez rebutant.
Bonne nuit  ::o:

----------


## Dolcinni

_Hmm... Quel étrange buisson !_


_C'était pas un buisson ! C'était pas un buisson !_

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> *GTA IV*
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/0/9/4c6a1ff324546...f4bcac18tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/4/e/a/57eea55c7242c...710152edtt.jpg


Putain mais lâche un peu l'affaire avec tes screens de GTA IV!!! A cause de toi je suis en train de penser à me faire une nouvelle config toute neuve pour le faire tourner à fond! Salop, si tu continues je me commande le PC et je t'envoie la facture!
Le jeu est vraiment comme ça à fond ou tu retouches un peu sinon?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Putain mais lâche un peu l'affaire avec tes screens de GTA IV!!! A cause de toi je suis en train de penser à me faire une nouvelle config toute neuve pour le faire tourner à fond! Salop, si tu continues je me commande le PC et je t'envoie la facture!
> Le jeu est vraiment comme ça à fond ou tu retouches un peu sinon?


Et moi il m'a fait raquer un GTA 4 sur PC alors que je l'ai sur X360 avec le DLC des Biker (me rapelle plus le nom).

----------


## DarzgL

> Ahwouay super, toi tu encourage la création.


Rha mais faut pas le prendre comme ça, je cherchais pas à le décourager, moi je suis même pas capable de rendre une scène avec un cube  ::): 
Donc bon courage pour la suite Froyok  ::):

----------


## Froyok

> Rha mais faut pas le prendre comme ça, je cherchais pas à le décourager, moi je suis même pas capable de rendre une scène avec un cube 
> Donc bon courage pour la suite Froyok


Merci !  :;):

----------


## Esotsm

X-Files, le jeu.

Subite envie de m'y remettre, après avoir fini de regarder les 9 saisons et d'avoir pleuré de dégout devant le second film.

----------


## Sylvine

> et d'avoir pleuré de dégout devant le second film.


Ah bon?
A la limite le premier je peut comprendre, mais le deuxième c'est juste un gros épisode, si t'aime la série je vois pas comment tu peux ne pas aimer.

----------


## Esotsm

> Ah bon?
> A la limite le premier je peut comprendre, mais le deuxième c'est juste un gros épisode, si t'aime la série je vois pas comment tu peux ne pas aimer.


Ne me lance pas dessus.  ::):  Mal joué, mal tourné, scénario incohérent, scènes grotesques. Le 1 passe pour un chef d'oeuvre à côté. Ok, je dois dire qu'il a eu de bonnes critiques, mais franchement, j'y ai été super hermétique.

----------


## Erkin_

> X-Files, le jeu.


Rha je l'ai bien aimé ce jeu, on me l'avait prêté j'ai du le rendre avant de l'avoir fini  ::'(:

----------


## aKa.

> Putain mais lâche un peu l'affaire avec tes screens de GTA IV!!! A cause de toi je suis en train de penser à me faire une nouvelle config toute neuve pour le faire tourner à fond! Salop, si tu continues je me commande le PC et je t'envoie la facture!
> Le jeu est vraiment comme ça à fond ou tu retouches un peu sinon?


Aucune retouche.

*ArmA II*

----------


## Sylvine

> Ne me lance pas dessus.  Mal joué, mal tourné, scénario incohérent, scènes grotesques. Le 1 passe pour un chef d'oeuvre à côté. Ok, je dois dire qu'il a eu de bonnes critiques, mais franchement, j'y ai été super hermétique.


Comme la série quoi.  ::ninja:: 

Nan franchement j'aime plutôt bien série, et j'ai trouvé que le 2ème film faisait pas honte au matériau d'origine.
Mais pour moi c'est ça le problème, c'est qu'on a pas vraiment l'impression de voir un long-métrage mais plus un épisode qui traine en longueur.
Là-dessus c'est vrai que le premier s'en tirait mieux, on avait l'impression de voir un film, même si c'était un mauvais film, un film quand même.

(mais on dérive là)

Sinon à propos du jeu, je me souviens que mon frère y avait joué y'a super longtemps, mais au final il vaut quoi?

----------


## Frypolar

> Aucune retouche.
> 
> *ArmA II*
> 
> http://uppix.net/e/8/b/2256e99860c32...8b14d0a0tt.jpg http://uppix.net/a/3/b/6467d189d325c...7b24e358tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/e/4/b/030583d625dac...20748440tt.jpg http://uppix.net/c/b/2/93f42a4a6fc5b...fbe91b0btt.jpg


T'as quoi comme config ?

----------


## Anonyme871

Une fournée de screens de RCT. J'ai enfin réussi à en faire. Meilleur jeu de gestion de parc... 

Vue d'ensemble du parc de la Mission 2 (Objectifs largement remplis  :Cigare: )



Montagne Russe réalisée par mes soins (Indice de sensation : Xtreme).



Cay bô



Toujours mettre un carrousel à l'entrée, toujours.



Les bûches !



Début bucolique de la mission 3

----------


## Anonyme871

J'avais pas fait gaffe au carré blanc...  :tired: 
ça doit être la souris  ::|:

----------


## Greg.

> Sinon à propos du jeu, je me souviens que mon frère y avait joué y'a super longtemps, mais au final il vaut quoi?


Au final le jeu est vraiment excellent !  ::wub:: 

De ce que je me souviens, le scénario, les acteurs, l'ambiance, la jouabilité étaient vraiment bon!

Le seul défaut (ou pas..) est que l'on n'incarne pas Mulder ou Scully, mais on retrouve tout les protagonistes de la série!

A conseiller à tous les fans  :;):

----------


## Killy

Je l'ai fait quand j'étais plus jeune, à vrai dire c'est le seul jeu du genre que j'ai jamais finit ! Je devais être à fond à l'époque  :^_^:

----------


## war-p

Et dire que moi, j'ai jamais pu finir le jeu à cause du dernier cd qui était défectueux (faudra que je réessaye...) :tired:

----------


## Strife

Pour ceux qui ont envie de se (re)faire X-File, il est trouvable en abandonware sur Lost Treasure...

----------


## Slayertom

Magnifique Screenshot AKA, tu arrive vraiment a restituer la beauté du jeux grâce au choix des points de vue de tes screen.

----------


## day08/epidemic

TR ; Underworld

pour l'instant le level design est moyen mais c'est toujours aussi dépaysant...

----------


## Sylvine

Attention, devinez le jeuuuu:


Perdu, c'était pas Stalker....


Tatatataaaatataaa (vous aurez tous reconnu la musique de Gladiator)


Je le sens pas trop ce coup là...


Le Prince de Perse peut aller se rhabiller! (et Crash enfiler un nouveau froc)


Tadadadadadaaa, Bad to the Bones!!


Encore lui? Il est partout, c'est pire que Sarko!


Qui n'a pas chevauché un tigre sur la Grande Muraille ne connait pas la bravitude.

----------


## FragDamon

Sylvine, un homme de bon goût.
Sinon tu joues a Crash 3 pour te venger de pas avoir Uncharted 2 ?  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme871

Putain Crash 3. J'y ai passé des journées entières avec ma nana. On se relayait pour battre les records des différents niveau. C'était bien  :Emo:

----------


## Sylvine

> Sylvine, un homme de bon goût.
> Sinon tu joues a Crash 3 pour te venger de pas avoir Uncharted 2 ?


Je vais pas me payer une PS3 pour un seul jeu!!!!
 :tired: 
 ::(: 
 ::|: 

A la limite il serait aussi sortit sur 360, j'aurais pu convaincre un pote de l'acheter, et je serais aller squatter chez lui, mais là...
Mais bon je pense que l'exclusivité c'est le prix de l'excellence, c'est dommage parce qu'il me fait vraiment envie le dernier bébé de Naughty Dog.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Les dévs ont super délirés avec les armures high tech, à camouflage, et pour finir les pistolet à énergie. XD

----------


## FragDamon

> Je vais pas me payer une PS3 pour un seul jeu!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A la limite il serait aussi sortit sur 360, j'aurais pu convaincre un pote de l'acheter, et je serais aller squatter chez lui, mais là...
> Mais bon je pense que l'exclusivité c'est le prix de l'excellence, c'est dommage parce qu'il me fait vraiment envie le dernier bébé de Naughty Dog.


Désolé c'était trop tentant  ::P: 

Non mais t'inquiètes Crash 3 est super bien aussi !  ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

1680*1050 !!!



*Slip, slip* La vaseline c'est pas le mieux pour les corniches...



Buuutton !



Oui, la je me casse la gueule, ça m'apprendre à appuyer sur les Buuutton !



---



Non, elle ne se palpe pas le sein, elle parle juste dans son le micro.



 :Bave:

----------


## Sylvine

> Non mais t'inquiètes Crash 3 est super bien aussi !


Parfaitement!


D'ailleurs j'avais oublié ce truc:


C'est l'usine où ils fabriquent les méchants du jeu.  :^_^:  ::wub::

----------


## ikarad

> http://uppix.net/4/f/7/01576d339f32a...ce732844tt.jpg
> 1680*1050 !!!
> 
> 
> http://uppix.net/b/5/b/bb41384186e0b...df230c44tt.jpg
> *Slip, slip* La vaseline c'est pas le mieux pour les corniches...
> 
> 
> http://uppix.net/4/b/5/c87dd6f946866...1fcc5100tt.jpg
> ...


c'est dommage que les textures aient été aussi baclées car le jeu était bien dans son gameplay.

----------


## Froyok

> c'est dommage que les textures aient été aussi baclées car le jeu était bien dans son gameplay.


Ça va je trouve, c'est vrai que certains font torchée à la va vite, en particulier les montagnes dans le sky sur ce passage.
Et puis, vu comment la caméra vaudou semble possédé, t'as pas le temps d'analyser, sauf lors des gros plans sur les fesses de lara ou sur un mur quand la caméra par en couille.

Le truc le plus idiot : la caméra suit de trop lara, quand on saute sur place, c'est presque vomitif...  :Gerbe: 
J'espère que j'aurais aps tous ces problèmes dans mon jeu...  :tired:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Ouuuh la belle armée de Slayertom :



Oups :

----------


## Say hello

Ah bah c'est sûr elle va nettement mois fonctionner comme ça.

----------


## Anonyme871

Rha putain j'ai envie de m'y remettre du coup.
Y'a trop de bons jeux sur pc  ::lol::

----------


## FragDamon

> Parfaitement!
> 
> 
> D'ailleurs j'avais oublié ce truc:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/32c...34e090698a.jpg
> 
> C'est l'usine où ils fabriquent les méchants du jeu.


Héhé la première fois que je l'ai vue j'ai bien rigolé  :^_^:  Ahh souvenirs souvenirs...pourtant je l'ai refini il y a pas si longtemps ce Crash ! Allez mon prochain défi : finir le 1 ! (oui j'ai jamais réussi à aller jusqu'au bout, il est _über hardcore_ quoi !)

----------


## Olipro

> http://uppix.net/d/9/9/0b60e58c61a7d...c6a3896dtt.jpg


Cette partie du jeu, en particulier, c'est une réminiscence de toute la puissance de ce qui fit la grandeur des Tomb Raiders d'antan.

Dommage que tout le reste du jeu ne suive pas cette même trame.  ::sad::

----------


## Froyok

> Cette partie du jeu, en particulier, c'est une réminiscence de toute la puissance de ce qui fit la grandeur des Tomb Raiders d'antan.
> 
> Dommage que tout le reste du jeu ne suive pas cette même trame.


Arrête, on tu te fait du mal !  :Emo: 
Et pis va pas me spoiler la fin hein !  ::(:

----------


## M.Rick75

> Tatatataaaatataaa (vous aurez tous reconnu la musique de Gladiator)
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/dac9...6aa6cf70d6.jpg


Non, je pensais que c'était la zik de Fort Boyard.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Y a pas à tortiller, la modélisation de ce visage m'impressionnera toujours :

----------


## KiwiX

> Ne me lance pas dessus.  Mal joué, mal tourné, scénario incohérent, scènes grotesques. Le 1 passe pour un chef d'oeuvre à côté. Ok, je dois dire qu'il a eu de bonnes critiques, mais franchement, j'y ai été super hermétique.


Un gros +1 même si ce n'est pas le coin pour en discuter. Une belle grosse daubasse. Juste histoire de faire un ridicule clin d'œil aux fans. A oublier, très vite, le premier est véritablement un chef d'œuvre à côté et de loin.

----------


## Froyok

> Y a pas à tortiller, la modélisation de ce visage m'impressionnera toujours :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2a7...b4e96ca5e5.jpg


Ce passage est magnifique... une putain d'ambiance, de magnifiques couleurs...   :Emo: 
Un grand moment de "hein ? quoi ? heu... mais pourquoi ?"

----------


## Dark Fread

(connu, sûrement)

----------


## L'invité

> (connu, sûrement)
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/946...90e196ea1d.jpg


Carrément. Je te l'avais même montré.  :tired:

----------


## Dark Fread

C'est loin tout ça  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

*Machinarium*




Attention, spoiler dans les screenshots.

----------


## Anonyme871

> *Machinarium*
> 
> Attention, spoiler dans les screenshots.


J'avais pas osé poster les miens à cause de ça  :Emo:

----------


## FragDamon

> Ce passage est magnifique... une putain d'ambiance, de magnifiques couleurs...  
> Un grand moment de "hein ? quoi ? heu... mais pourquoi ?"


Ahhh les séquences du G-Man...toujours à l'improviste, et très (voire impossibles) à comprendre...commence à se faire attendre cet EP3 !

----------


## Froyok

> J'avais pas osé poster les miens à cause de ça


Ouais, obligé de poster que le screen du début de tableau, ça à peu d'intérêt... :\
Dommage car c'es tun beau jeu.

----------


## L'invité

Ba on peut pas vraiment poster des screen de machinarium car l'intérêt du jeu passe aussi par la découverte des différents tableaux qui sont juste magnifiques.  ::wub::

----------


## M.Rick75

Bein si... on peut (Machine à rhum)



Bon, j'ai pas réussi à prendre de screen perso (avec Fraps) et j'aurais bien pris un screen du jeu de morpion à 5 pions vu le temps que j'ai passé pour réussir à battre cet idiot de robot.

Et l'on ne dira jamais assez que la *démo* est dispo (3 premiers tableaux), jouable direct sans install avec le navigateur internet (comme c'est du flash).

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Renday vous ! vous êtes cernay §

----------


## Anonyme871

Toujours aussi sympa même si les premières missions sont vraiment trop facile

----------


## ziltoïd

Dans mes souvenirs ça se complexifie pas mal par la suite non?

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Cette mission est tellement facile... Ca me rappelle que je l'avais finit une fois en pompant toute le lac et que j'avais construit des montagnes russes dans le cratère formé.

Et oui ca devient vraiment plus compliqué par la suite. Ya un je ne sais quoi de revenez-y voir insufflé dans toute la mécanique du jeu qui donne envi de le relancer parfois.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Dans mes souvenirs ça se complexifie pas mal par la suite non?


Dans mes souvenirs aussi et j'espère qu'ils ne me trompent pas parce que là j'atteins les objectifs en moins d'un an alors que le scénar en laisse 3. 
Bon et puis ce week-end je récupère les extensions  :Bave:  
Putain ce jeu est vraiment addictif, il m'a fait abandonner Risen  ::O:

----------


## Silver

A place to live.


Ma dernière acquisition vestimentaire.


Enfin ça c'est pour la pose...


... parce que normalement quand je joue c'est comme ça.  ::cry::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Comment j'en ai chié pour le vaincre. J'ai du farmer un peu, le temps d'avoir 3 level de plus.


Nouveau set d'armure


Encore un nouveau set

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Comment j'en ai chié pour le vaincre. J'ai du farmer un peu, le temps d'avoir 3 level de plus.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/69e...343cfcb1c1.jpg
> 
> Nouveau set d'armure
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/11d...46736307ef.jpg
> 
> Encore un nouveau set
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/927...859ad98d49.jpg


Disco bitch  :Gerbe:

----------


## Lt-47

> Comment j'en ai chié pour le vaincre. J'ai du farmer un peu, le temps d'avoir 3 level de plus.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/69e...343cfcb1c1.jpg
> 
> Nouveau set d'armure
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/11d...46736307ef.jpg
> 
> Encore un nouveau set
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/927...859ad98d49.jpg


Waw, c'est quand même d'un mauvais gouts entres les couleurs fluo et les armures camo.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Waw, c'est quand même d'un mauvais gouts entres les couleurs fluo et les armures camo.


Ce n'est pas comme si j'avais le choix. Si je ne veux pas me faire mettre la paté par une horde d'Orc, de Troll, et autres monstres supers offensifs, vaut mieux avoir une bonne défense.

Alors que généralement, je prime le look, mais là, peut pas, tellement, les sets d'armures sont générés aléatoirement, du coup tu te trouve avec un morceau de kit.

----------


## Anonyme871

Non mais c'est les dev' qui ont chié niveau esthétique. Le 1 était quand même moins flash.

----------


## Olipro

GTA IV avec le mod FPS et le mod qui quadruple les densités de trafic et de pietons.

(en mouvement on remarque mieux la foule sur le trottoir d'en face)

----------


## day08/epidemic

Lara et les aventuriers du level design perdu

----------


## Shub Lasouris

@Olipro: Et ça défonce pas le framerate à sec ce mod là? (je parle de celui qui décuble la densité de traffic)

----------


## Olipro

> @Olipro: Et ça défonce pas le framerate à sec ce mod là? (je parle de celui qui décuble la densité de traffic)


Non, le jeu a tout de même une certaine optimisation telle que la chute de framerate n'est pas linéairement proportionnelle à l'augmentation du nombre de véhicules. De façon empirique, je dirais même que c'est logarithmique.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

::O:  aïe ma tête !

----------


## Say hello

Genre de 4 à 6 voiture tu perd 10 fps et de 100 à 120 t'en perd 2?

Vraiment codé avec les chaussette ce jeu.  :tired:

----------


## dimitri2401

> Enfin ça c'est pour la pose...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/364...79bf2789b1.jpg
> 
> ... parce que normalement quand je joue c'est comme ça. 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ad5...e39616fef2.jpg


Pendant un instant j'y ai cru, mais en fait non, tu n'as pas un PC de la NASA  ::P:

----------


## Olipro

> Genre de 4 à 6 voiture tu perd 10 fps et de 100 à 120 t'en perd 2?
> 
> Vraiment codé avec les chaussette ce jeu.


Oui.
Et pour l'autre remarque, non c'est le principe de ce qu'on appelle l'optimisation. Par contre à ce niveau là il semble évident qu'à un certain seuil, ça ne suive plus du tout cette courbe et que ça rechute à nouveau. Il n'y a pas de magie.

----------


## Say hello

Pour moi l'optimisation c'est minimiser le nombre de variables et s'arranger pour qu'un programme fasse 860 cycle d'horloge plutôt qu'une séquence de 5700 cycles...

J'ignore la répercutions dans un jeu.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Toutes façons pourquoi j'ouvre ma gueule moi? Je le fais tourner à 25% de densité, les textures en moyen et en 1024x768... et encore tourner je suis gentil, il est 15 FPS avec des chutes à 3 toutes les demi-heures.
Bizarre parce que pendant un mois il a tourné impec et d'un coup il a fait sa chieuse alors que j'ai rien touché niveau patch, mod, options... Ma foi...

----------


## Olipro

En gros il faut également trouver ce qui va avoir le moins d'augmentation de temps de calcule en fonction d'une hausse d'un paramètre quelconque.
Par exemple, trouver les fonctions qui vont être telles que je pourrai ajouter des pastèques partout sans multiplier par deux les temps de calcules à chaque fois que je multiplie par deux le nombre de pastèques.

Ce n'est pas parce que le programme A s'exécute en 10 secondes qu'il est plus optimisé que le programme B s'exécutant en 1 heure. Car en multipliant par 100 un paramètre déterminant, le programme A pourra tout à fait s'exécuter en 40 jours, tandis que le programme B s'exécutera en 2 heures.

M'voyez  ::P: 

Pour éliminer une telle réflexion malsaine au sein d'un topic de si grande qualitay, mangez donc du pixel

----------


## Jasoncarthes

rha ça fais envie,
a quand un gta like prévue de base avec toute les vues en fps ?  ::wub::

----------


## gripoil

> OUAH!


C'est quoi ta config juste pour se faire une idée ? Parceque chez moi ça rame du cul peut importe comment je règle, mais bon c'est normal j'ai une 8800GT qui commence a avoir des rides.

----------


## Olipro

Bah rien ne t'empêche de l'essayer : j'ai eu beaucoup d'aprehension à l'installer, vu la complexité ... pardon, disons le merdier chaotique qu'est l'installation de mods dans GTA 4.

Mais en fait, c'était hyper simple : deux fichiers à ajouter dans la racine de GTA 4 pour ajouter la vue FPS.
Un fichier à remplacer quelque part pour augmenter le trafic.

edit : voilà j'ai mis ça en ligne. Il suffit de voir le readme pour se rendre compte à quel point l'installation est enfantine.
 mods FPS et/ou augmentation circulation

----------


## gripoil

> Bah rien ne t'empêche de l'essayer : j'ai eu beaucoup d'aprehension à l'installer, vu la complexité ... pardon, disons le merdier chaotique qu'est l'installation de mods dans GTA 4.
> 
> Mais en fait, c'était hyper simple : deux fichiers à ajouter dans la racine de GTA 4 pour ajouter la vue FPS.
> Un fichier à remplacer quelque part pour augmenter le trafic.


D'un côté quitte a avoir le jeu moche, autant que ce soit avec plein des trucs. Mais bon c'est le cpu qui risque de prendre cher, et là par contre j'suis franchement mal équipé.

Enfin c'est pas l'sujet j'testerai  :;): 




> edit : voilà j'ai mis ça en ligne. Il suffit de voir le readme pour se rendre compte à quel point l'installation est enfantine.
> mods FPS et/ou augmentation circulation


Han! Merci ... mais j'testerai demain j'vais dodo  ::ninja::

----------


## Olipro

De rien Gripoil  :;):

----------


## Say hello

Moi ça m'évoque de la progo orienté objet présenté comme ça...
hmm gta4 en java..  :tired: 


M'enfin le monsieur a demandé la config, je réitère!

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> M'enfin le monsieur a demandé la config, je réitère!


Pareil, j'aimerais savoir.

Ca commence à me dégouter de voir sur youtube des types qui font des vidéos de ce jeu qui est parfaitement fluide sur des config plus pourries que la mienne  :tired: .

----------


## Kob

Parceque ça manque de sport...

Parceque mon dernier jeux de Basket était David robinson sur Mégadrive...

Parceque Nba2k10 coût 20€ sur Steam...



Et aussi un peu car je me prends des méchantes tôles  ::|:

----------


## Anonyme871

Le public est complètement raté  :tired: .

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Euh pas vraiment non, enfin en mouvement pas du tout!

----------


## Kob

Ben ouais, j'en posterais des mieux, mais je trouvais sympa le regard du mj des nets, me faisant une espèce de feinte du regard...

Et franchement le jeu est magnifique, visuellement.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/559...3ee1cb0f76.jpg
> 
> Bein si... on peut (Machine à rhum)
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/357...be9e49550c.jpg
> 
> Bon, j'ai pas réussi à prendre de screen perso (avec Fraps) et j'aurais bien pris un screen du jeu de morpion à 5 pions vu le temps que j'ai passé pour réussir à battre cet idiot de robot.
> 
> Et l'on ne dira jamais assez que la *démo* est dispo (3 premiers tableaux), jouable direct sans install avec le navigateur internet (comme c'est du flash).


J'allais poster un screen ou le robot adverse à placé une ligne de 6 et je peux continuer à jouer  :^_^:  mais si c'est spolier non alors  ::ninja:: 
SPOILER: http://tof.canardpc.com/view/d78eb63...40c80004bd.jpg

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> J'allais poster un screen ou le robot adverse à placé une ligne de 6 et je peux continuer à jouer  mais si c'est spolier non alors 
> SPOILER: http://tof.canardpc.com/view/d78eb63...40c80004bd.jpg


Tain je suis bloqué ici justement. Ca me saoule. Que je sois bloqué sur une énigme, passe encore, après tout c'est pour ça qu'on achète un point'n'clic, mais perdre mon temps sur ça, ça me gave (d'autant qu'il n'y pas de soluce pour avancer à ce moment-là). ::(:

----------


## aKa.

*GTA IV*

----------


## Nono

> Le public est complètement *t*a*r*é .


ça aurait été fun !

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> *GTA IV*
> 
> http://uppix.net/0/c/a/da35525f4d2b7...b5532690tt.jpg http://uppix.net/a/a/5/fec9d788e9106...0f3ef268tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/c/3/3/ae7f3aada24bf...4ffd752ett.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/9/c/b/fe409b41f855f...f3be0fcdtt.jpg http://uppix.net/c/9/4/3699548455482...3c7e63eatt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/c/c/6/17c768e5eb154...6855da49tt.jpg


Mais punaise tu utilises quoi comme modes graphiques?

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Mais punaise tu utilises quoi comme modes graphiques?


Un PC de ouf?

----------


## ATP

Ce que j'adore dans les screenz d'aKa, outre la qualité graphique, c'est aussi son gout et son sens du cadrage et de la composition.

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Un PC de ouf?


ça suffit pas.

Chez moi le jeu tourne tout a bloc de chez bloc a 40 FPS, et je suis trèèèès loin de cette qualitay, en particulier pour les ombres.

----------


## ATP

Pourtant aKa met un point d'honneur à ne jamais retoucher ces screenz si je ne me trompe pas ?

----------


## Say hello

Il avait posté des lien de mod graphique pour ça y'a de ça plusieurs pages.. mais j'ai paumé les liens. :idiot:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Y avait lui que j'avais bookmarké déjà : http://www.gta-4.fr/downloads/index....t=view&id=1355

Pas encore testé cela dit.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> *GTA IV*
> 
> http://uppix.net/0/c/a/da35525f4d2b7...b5532690tt.jpg http://uppix.net/a/a/5/fec9d788e9106...0f3ef268tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/c/3/3/ae7f3aada24bf...4ffd752ett.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/9/c/b/fe409b41f855f...f3be0fcdtt.jpg http://uppix.net/c/9/4/3699548455482...3c7e63eatt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/c/c/6/17c768e5eb154...6855da49tt.jpg


 :Bave:  attends réception de ma commande. Et ne retourne plus jouer à la version X360 sauf pour finir The Lost & The Damned.

----------


## Morgoth

> *GTA IV*
> 
> http://uppix.net/0/c/a/da35525f4d2b7...b5532690tt.jpg http://uppix.net/a/a/5/fec9d788e9106...0f3ef268tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/c/3/3/ae7f3aada24bf...4ffd752ett.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/9/c/b/fe409b41f855f...f3be0fcdtt.jpg http://uppix.net/c/9/4/3699548455482...3c7e63eatt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/c/c/6/17c768e5eb154...6855da49tt.jpg


 Rien à faire, je trouve ça moche. Enfin, là, moins que d'habitude.

----------


## Kamasa

Rah ! 
Quand je vois tous ces screenshots de GTA, ca me tue de ne pas pouvoir y jouer  :Emo:

----------


## Percolator42

> Rah ! 
> Quand je vois tous ces screenshots de GTA, ca me tue de ne pas pouvoir y jouer


Idem ::|:

----------


## aKa.

*GTA IV*

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> *GTA IV*
> 
> http://uppix.net/8/3/f/0daa95a270f66...fedee35ctt.jpg http://uppix.net/3/8/8/7d0525bb481b5...b199c522tt.jpg


Non mais sans dec arrête.... La lumière ambiante géniale, les textures  ::o: , le flou qui est là mais fait pas gerber donc bien dosé et surtout apparemment aucun clipping quoi  ::mellow:: .

Tu as mis le mod textures hautes déf ?

----------


## Pluton

*GTA IV*








C'est bon, moi aussi je peux le faire.  :Cigare:

----------


## Say hello

Bon je suis généreux j'ai recherché le fameux message pour les curieux:

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=8710

----------


## Lt Anderson

> *GTA IV*
> 
> http://www.roman-sentimental.fr/publ...ew%20york3.jpg
> 
> http://www.cdscootershop.ch/img/scoo.../x-max_250.jpg
> 
> http://www.wirednewyork.com/manhatta...s_26sept03.jpg
> 
> 
> C'est bon, moi aussi je peux le faire.


Jaloux.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sk-flown

J'y ai presque cru sur le premier...

----------


## Marty

> J'y ai presque cru sur le premier...


 :^_^:  :^_^: 

Pareil.

----------


## Wiltjay

> Pareil.


La même pour moi, décidément on est trop crédules  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Olipro

quelques "cockpits" 





(ça fonctionne pour tous les transports en commun. Et c'est là qu'on remarque enfin que le métro est très réaliste.)

----------


## gripoil

Roh comment c'est  ... Ouaaaw! 

J'vais braquer une mamie pour upgrader ma config et j'dénoncerais aKa même si c'est pas lui. (si si c'est lui!)

Et rien que les vraies bagnoles ça donne un de ces style. Franchement les consoles PS3 et cie peuvent encore plus aller se rhabiller qu'elle devait déjà le faire.  ::ninja::

----------


## Olipro

- Ouais mais on joue 6 mois avant vous les pécéistes !
- Oui oui ... :air supérieur:

----------


## Silver

Je commence à en avoir marre de cette vie de mauvais garçon...


... Moi ma vraie passion...


... c'est faire le trottoir, grrrrr !


En fait je n'aime pas la concurrence.

----------


## Strife

> Je commence à en avoir marre de cette vie de mauvais garçon...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/28f...f7cdc2e0c3.jpg
> 
> ... Moi ma vraie passion...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/384...359f68cff5.jpg
> 
> ... c'est faire le trottoir, grrrrr !
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0a3...b906b16d63.jpg
> 
> ...


Poster à 5h du mat c'est mal mais  ::wub::  tu me files son num?

----------


## Sao

C'est pas 5h du mat' chez Silver ...

----------


## Strife

Ok, mais pour moi ça l'est ::zzz::

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Furi0so

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/270...8ca2e844f3.jpg


Un avis sur ce p'tit jeu indé ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Un avis sur ce p'tit jeu indé ?


cf le topic dédié juste quelques liens en dessous ou encore ici.

----------


## Furi0so

> cf le topic dédié juste quelques liens en dessous ou encore ici.


Oups, pas vu !  ::|: 

Merci !  :;):

----------


## kayl257

> quelques "cockpits"


T'as pas un torticolis a force d'avoir la tête tournée à droite??

----------


## DarkChépakoi

Quelques screens de Risen.

Et ça commence fort avec Jorgensen, un babacool/minier prisonnier des 

Spoiler Alert! 


Hommes-Lézards

.





Avis à ceux qui y jouent, vous aussi quand vous invoquez un guerrier squelette, celui-ci s'appelle Fred?... ::|:

----------


## chenoir

Ouais, il s'appelle Fred. Et je trouve ca génial.

----------


## Olipro

Ah, voilà une très grosse ... faim


Crash Test

----------


## aKa.

*GTA IV*

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

voteban aKa.
dr_greenthumb voted to ban aKa. [12/12]

aKa. has been banned from forum (reason: rends jaloux ses petits camarades).

----------


## Marty

Olipro ne fait pas le poids.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Et hop, on recommence un peu ce bon jeu :



Farewell buddy !



Enchanteur tout ça :



Quelques problèmes pour se garer... ouais :



TG ou les doigts c'est DTC !


Finalement lui va le faire :

----------


## Lt-47

> Et hop, on recommence un peu ce bon jeu :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/267c...c4f5c07757.jpg
> 
> Farewell buddy !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/a805...29dce42dbf.jpg
> 
> Enchanteur tout ça :
> ...


Aaaaaaah mes yeux ! C'est quoi cette horreur, trop de bloom tue le bloom bon sang.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Aaaaaaah mes yeux ! C'est quoi cette horreur, trop de bloom tue le bloom bon sang.


Je fais des tests sur quelques modifications graphiques, celui que j'utilisais là était Sky blue que j'ai enlevé depuis. J'aimais bien l'ambiance mais j'avais mal à la tête au bout d'un moment durant les combats. 

Je vais sans doute revenir à Extreme quality tweak qui fait moins dans la couleur mais aussi enlève quelques détails qui font plaisir comme les petites pétales, la fumée soufflée par le vent ou les effets shader comme les flammes etc gérés comme dans la version Vanilla.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

La vanilla est la version la plus belle? Ou des tweaks permettent de la sublimer?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> La vanilla est la version la plus belle? Ou des tweaks permettent de la sublimer?


Tu peux la sublimer sans ruiner ton frame rate.

A voir ici si tu veux tester : http://www.crymod.com/board.php?boardid=154

Exemple :

----------


## Dark Fread

@Mariachi 

Personnellement je peux recommander l'installation du Pydon's Shader Tweak et du Pydon's Natural Mod. Installés dans cet ordre, pas de grande différence de framerate avec le vanilla (ni d'amputations graphiques). Et ça envoie du steak HD. 

















(screenshots pris sous Windows XP)

----------


## Olipro

> Olipro ne fait pas le poids.


Euh je présente surtout pas du tout le même genre de screen et de façon de jouer. (et j'ai un ordi de clochard)

----------


## day08/epidemic

comme quelques uns ^^

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> @Mariachi 
> 
> Personnellement je peux recommander l'installation du Pydon's Shader Tweak et du Pydon's Natural Mod. Installés dans cet ordre, pas de grande différence de framerate avec le vanilla (ni d'amputations graphiques). Et ça envoie du steak HD. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9f0...4ca09828ac.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ed8...7b6371ad12.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3e3...271ea3621a.jpg
> ...


Je viens de l'installer et j'avoue que la patte graphique apporter est pas mal du tout ( je me rappelais pas du tout ce que ça donnait ), j'ai fait quelques petits montages pour différencier SKY BLUE au Natural Mod et ce qu'on peut dire c'est qu'ils ont chacun leur "charme"  ::P:  :









Je précise que les 2 mods sont en "extreme"

Et pour pas faire que du Crysis, un petit screen qui est pas du tout de moi  ::ninja::  :

----------


## Olipro

Guerre towotale d'empayeur !

----------


## Anonyme7383

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/645...ca9f4c2aa6.jpg
> 
> comme quelques uns ^^


Reçu ma boîte aujourd'hui, mais j'ai la flemme de tout réinstaller... je pense à attendre que la RC se termine avant de l'installer.

----------


## Wiltjay

Eat thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis!!





Big Yao to the ring!

----------


## Say hello

Quoi vous installez seulement Seven?

ah oui vous avez dû l'acheter vous, vous avez pas le msdnaa! :connard:

 :Cigare:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Quoi vous installez seulement Seven?
> 
> ah oui vous avez dû l'acheter vous, vous avez pas le msdnaa! :connard:


Ah, un camarade étudiant. Bisque bisque rage, les mecs  :Cigare:

----------


## aKa.

> *GTA IV*
> 
> http://www.roman-sentimental.fr/publ...ew%20york3.jpg
> 
> http://www.cdscootershop.ch/img/scoo.../x-max_250.jpg
> 
> http://www.wirednewyork.com/manhatta...s_26sept03.jpg
> 
> 
> C'est bon, moi aussi je peux le faire.

----------


## ATP

Powned  ::XD::  Excellent aKa.

----------


## Euklif

Ouch....

----------


## Acteon

AHah génial  :^_^:

----------


## Sk-flown

:haha:

----------


## Thom'

Putain  ::XD::

----------


## Dark Fread

Magnifique  ::XD::

----------


## Anonyme2016

La très grande classe!

----------


## Steack

Moi je préfére ceux de Pluton  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Anonyme7383

> Ah, un camarade étudiant. Bisque bisque rage, les mecs


49€ l'OS et un salaire ::wub::  Bisque bisque rage les students  :B):

----------


## Xapha

Enorme !

----------


## Dark Fread

> 49€ l'OS et un salaire Bisque bisque rage les students


Ah ah ah bien joué salopard  :^_^: 
C'est la page des clash ici ou quoi  ::ninja::

----------


## Olipro

anus 1404 :
le port, les industries, les résidences, la cathédrale.

----------


## Anonyme871

Okoma ?





Bouillie de Pixels.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Merci à Pipboy et à Dark Fread, je vais me le réinstaller  ::): 
Et bravo à aKa  :^_^:

----------


## Cedski

rhooo ça a vieilli... :D

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> http://uppix.net/0/0/6/9aad25262e7bd...03ffe09att.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/3/3/f/77cdd74816acb...1ee4c6bdtt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/f/b/5/670bf9adf2745...65ce1291tt.jpg


 :^_^:

----------


## elpaulo

> okoma ?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cf7...9c06111b53.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ee0...e7ec0bfa52.jpg
> 
> bouillie de pixels.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3eb...1bc0afc1ec.jpg


wololo §

----------


## Anonyme871

> wololo §


Je sais pas vous, mais moi ces conneries de prêtes j'ai jamais pu en faire grand chose.
Sinon ça reste mignon, ça a surtout vieillie au niveau de l'interface. Par exemple il est impossible de lancer la production de plusieurs unités en même temps dans le bâtiment.  ::O:

----------


## Darkath

> Je sais pas vous, mais moi ces conneries de prêtes j'ai jamais pu en faire grand chose.
> Sinon ça reste mignon, ça a surtout vieillie au niveau de l'interface. Par exemple il est impossible de lancer la production de plusieurs unités en même temps dans le bâtiment.


le seul défaut que j'ai toujours reproché a AoE c'est le fait que les factions soient trop similaires entre elles ..

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> http://uppix.net/0/0/6/9aad25262e7bd...03ffe09att.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/3/3/f/77cdd74816acb...1ee4c6bdtt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/f/b/5/670bf9adf2745...65ce1291tt.jpg


L'ordure ! Il a osé !  ::XD::

----------


## gripoil

*GTA 4 moche
*
*
J'suis vivant...


Un des rares moment ou le jeu est beau, et ... rame...


Ouch*

----------


## Silver

> Age of Empire


Tu ne veux pas tapper BIGDADDY et E=MC2 TROOPER en appuyant sur entrée s'il te plait ?  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme871

> Tu ne veux pas tapper BIGDADDY et E=MC2 TROOPER en appuyant sur entrée s'il te plait ?


Rho je les avais oublié ceux-là  :Bave:

----------


## Silver

Yaaaaaah ! Brule suppôt de Satan !


Pause, un air de Stalker...


Yaaaaaah !  :Bave:

----------


## Frypolar

::wub:: 

Je rappelle qu'il est gratos jusqu'à la fin du week end et à -25% sur steam : http://store.steampowered.com/app/1250

----------


## Marty

> Okoma ?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cf7...9c06111b53.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ee0...e7ec0bfa52.jpg
> 
> Bouillie de Pixels.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3eb...1bc0afc1ec.jpg


Rhooo putain...
Que de souvenir.  :Emo: 
Oui j'ai pratiquement commencé les jeux vidéos sur PC sur AoE.

----------


## DeZaA

Je vous présente JunkTown! Une ville Moderne, et remplis de bonne humeur! (ou quelque chose comme ça...)

Petite Vue du dessus (montage à l'arrache...)




Une vue "carte postales" avec sa banlieu aisée, sa campagne et ses granndes tours au fond!  :^_^: 


Une église au beau milieu de tout ces imeubles?


Une photo "quelconque"
Et un kinder bueno pour celui qui se rappelle d'ou viens le nom de ma ville  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Detox

Baldur's Gate !  ::o:   ::ninja::

----------


## kayl257

Mass Effect!

----------


## DeZaA

omg... C'est pas compliqué pourtant! Suffit de taper Junktown dans gogole...  ::ninja::

----------


## Jasoncarthes

bah junktown de fallout

le 1er.

Allez fais péter les kinder buenos!

----------


## BlueTemplar

Nan mais ils font exprès, ils savent bien que c'est dans Eye Of The Beholder cette ville  :^_^: 

edit : merde ma blague tombe à plat.

----------


## DeZaA

> bah junktown de fallout
> 
> le 1er.
> 
> Allez fais péter LES kinder buenos!


J'ai dis un seul kinder buenos! faut pas rêver non plus!  :Cigare: 

Si non, oui c'était la bonne réponse!  ::ninja::

----------


## Sao

Rien à voir mais Dezaa tu devrais changer la taille de ta signature, elle est trop grande.

----------


## DeZaA

C'est pas faux....


edit : C'est fait m'sieur!

----------


## Valkyr

> Rho je les avais oublié ceux-là


Et le photon man  :Bave:

----------


## saddysally

*Divinity 2*

Red head powa



combat acrobatique



Vendre la peau de l'ours avant de le tuer

----------


## Olipro

Résultat d'une soirée Gmod avec des canard


Red Orchestra - Darkest Hour

ça vous rappelle quelque chose. Si si, cherchez bien ... un film avec de la guerre dedans.

----------


## Valkyr

Troie !

----------


## znokiss

L'appocalyptique (now) chute du faucon Ryan platoonicien du jour le plus long ?
(peu de chance de me rater avec ça..).

Sinon, je dirais Stalingrad ou le Soldat Ryan.

----------


## Strife

La 7eme compagnie?

----------


## Detox

Junktown, le film ?

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Stalker and the legend of the d-day?  :tired:

----------


## Anton

Y a tellement de films sur la 2e GM, à peine moins que de FPS  :tired:  
Mais ouais jpense aussi pour _Save Private Ryan_  :tired:

----------


## Olipro

C'est la bataille de Ramelle dans le Soldat Ryan

----------


## Aghora

Avec le sniper allemand ?

----------


## znokiss

> Avec le sniper allemand ?


Non, ça c'est Inglorious Basterds.

----------


## Olipro

Non bordel : Ramelle, avec le disque d'Edith Piaf dans la rue, le sniper américain qui récite une prière à chaque balle, le pont et son "fort alamo", le fameux bar aux ouvertures larges sur un coin de bâtiment et sa bataille mémorable à la baïonnette au premier étage, le tank allemand et ses bombes collantes aux chenilles, et le baroud d'honneur au colt 1911 à la fin.
Rah bande de lows :angry german kid:

----------


## bixente

> Non bordel : Ramelle, avec le disque d'Edith Piaf dans la rue, le sniper américain qui récite une prière à chaque balle, le pont et son "fort alamo", le fameux bar aux ouvertures larges sur un coin de bâtiment et sa bataille mémorable à la baïonnette au premier étage, le tank allemand et ses bombes collantes aux chenilles, et le baroud d'honneur au colt 1911 à la fin.
> Rah bande de lows :angry german kid:


Quelle scène  ::wub::

----------


## Anton

> Non, ça c'est Inglorious Basterds.


Y en a un aussi, il bute Vin Diesel  :tired:

----------


## Detox

Maintenant que j'ai un PC honnête je peux enfin découvrir GTA4.  :Emo: 



Bon j'avoue que pour le moment je passe plus de temps à faire le con avec l'éditeur de videos qu'à faire des screens.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

C'est la série GTA, Aka. a fait des émules.


Le mod _more peds_ ajoute énormément de vie dans les rues de Liberty, il faut juste lui donner le temps de charger les modèles...

Couplé avec des effets graphiques parci par la on se retrouve avec quelque chose de quasi poétique


"_Et la tu vois je lui dis. Dans la vie ya deux genre de personnes, ceux qu'on un flingue et ceux qui creusent._"


"_One Love_"

----------


## Dark Fread

> Raaaaaah je suis reparti dans The Hunter, c'est pas humain la mission Longest Shot... Abattre un cerf à 375 pieds de distance, non mais ça va pas




 :Cigare:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Maintenant que j'ai un PC honnête je peux enfin découvrir GTA4.


Quand je pense que ma définition de pc correcte donne un truc bien plus moche.
En tout cas les mods ont bien adoucie le jeu , mais ca reste vraiment en dessous du tien.
 :Emo:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Red Orchestra - Darkest Hour
> http://uppix.net/9/5/5/09b83d0c62a33...a21b1806tt.jpg
> ça vous rappelle quelque chose. Si si, cherchez bien ... un film avec de la guerre dedans.


"Il Faut Sauver le Flan Rians"?

----------


## Detox

> Quand je pense que ma définition de pc correcte donne un truc bien plus moche.
> En tout cas les mods ont bien adoucie le jeu , mais ca reste vraiment en dessous du tien.


Bah après c'est clair qu'avec 1go de ram video je m'attendais à pouvoir augmenter la distance des détails, mais bon la petite réglette qui arrive vite dans le rouge est cruelle, très.  :^_^: 
Et puis bon, c'est pas la foire aux images secondes, non plus.  :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme7383

Si je me gourre pas ya moyen de débrider cette saloperie, genre rajouter -norestrictions (ou un truc dans le genre) au raccourci pour que le jeu t'empêche pas de jouer avec les détails comme tu l'entends...

Par contre j'imagine que si tu dépasses vraiment comme un bourrin tu risque les bugs d'affichage et autres joyeusetés ?

----------


## FUTOMAKI

La restriction est une grosse blague, pour preuve mes screen un poil plus haut sont pris avec la distance de détails max suite à la commande "-norestrictions" appliqué au raccourci du jeu.

Ca tourne comme un charme dument qu'on possède 2giga de ram.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Pareil, je fais sauter la restriction sans soucis et fait tourner tout a taquet le jeu :

Ce truc de merde se base sur la mémoire video.

Selon le jeu, j'utilise 1700/876 MO.  ::|:

----------


## Nielle

mon gta 4 rame un peu en moyen élevé.. j'ai peur de rajouter ces zoulis mod qui bouffe encore plus ><

----------


## Cedski

> Je vous présente JunkTown! Une ville Moderne, et remplis de bonne humeur! (ou quelque chose comme ça...)
> http://marc.bettale.free.fr/CitiesXL...wn_Topview.jpg
> Petite Vue du dessus (montage à l'arrache...)
> 
> 
> 
> http://marc.bettale.free.fr/CitiesXL...unktown_24.jpg
> Une vue "carte postales" avec sa banlieu aisée, sa campagne et ses granndes tours au fond! 
> 
> ...



bien sympa....  combien d'habitants là ?

----------


## Detox

> Pareil, je fais sauter la restriction sans soucis et fait tourner tout a taquet le jeu :
> 
> Ce truc de merde se base sur la mémoire video.
> 
> Selon le jeu, j'utilise 1700/876 MO.


Ah ouais d'accord, moi je me fiais comme une pucelle à la ram video. Bon bah à moi la jolie commande alors  :B): .

---------- Post ajouté à 12h29 ----------




> mon gta 4 rame un peu en moyen élevé.. j'ai peur de rajouter ces zoulis mod qui bouffe encore plus ><


Bah personnellement j'ai juste mis Visual IV comme conseillait aKa un peu plus haut. Et c'est juste des changements de shaders pour la plupart donc au niveau des perfs j'ai vu aucune différence.

----------


## Eyra

> Red Orchestra - Darkest Hour


Ce jeu est énorme mais cette carte est très bof... Rien ne vaut la campagne enneigée de foy ou les bastons entre les fermes de de stoumont ou le bocage normand de maupertus !

----------


## Olipro

> Ce jeu est énorme mais cette carte est très bof... Rien vaut la campagne enneigée de foy ou les bastons entre les fermes de de stoumont ou le bocage normand de maupertus !


Je n'ai rien dit sur la qualité du level design de cette map. C'est hors sujet  ::P:

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Hop la, un peu de strass, un peu de paillette et surtout beaucoup de sueurs pour changer :


Mon joueur Jason Carthes qui s'envole pour un jolie 'ti dunk


Au rebond offensif : On maitrise 
Dite môssieur le défonseur ça vous dérange pas si j'install ma nappe pour faire un pique nique sur vot' crâne?  :Cigare: 



Et un chti dunk dos au panier 



La fin du match sonne, annonçant notre défaite malgré mes 32 points marqué durant ce match.... Rageant  :Emo: 



LE dernier jeux de basket que j'ai touché c"était nba live 95 et nba full court press  :Emo: 

j'ai bien aimé les autres 2k en essayant chez des potes mais sans plus, mais ce 2k10 il est *JUSTE* roXXant du poney§  :Bave:

----------


## Rikimaru



----------


## Nielle

haa un pigeon!

----------


## Steack

Le Nom Du Jeu BORDAYL !
Même si a tout les coups c'est encore un mmo coréen  ::ninja::

----------


## Acteon

Aion

----------


## FragDamon

Aion enfannts de laaa patriiiie ...



 ::ninja::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Aion enfannts de laaa patriiiie ...


 :^_^: 

QUAKE IV.

L'idTech4 ne vieillit pas trop mal.



Beaucoup on remarqué l'absence de décors extérieurs dans Doom III, en voici la raison.



Hum, charmant...



Oups.



Maintenant, ouvrez la bouche s'il vous plaît et dîtes AAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHH.



T'as pas... une gueule de porte-bonheur !

----------


## Anonyme2016

Tu joues dans une résolution bizarre  :tired:

----------


## bixente

Ratio 16/9 ou 16/10 sur une résolution 4:3.

T'aurais pas trafiqué les options ou les fichier .cfg des fois ?

----------


## ikarad

GTA 4



http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=429616

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzFSOw5Cscg

----------


## Nelfe

Wow, superbe le screen  ::o:  Il va finir en wallpaper je sens.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Tu joues dans une résolution bizarre





> Ratio 16/9 ou 16/10 sur une résolution 4:3.
> 
> T'aurais pas trafiqué les options ou les fichier .cfg des fois ?


En effet. Dans le options, on peut choisir le 16:9 mais les résolutions proposées sont des résolutions 4:3.

Curieusement, ça m'a pas gêné plus que ça. Mais c'est vrai que c'est plus flangrant sur les screens. :tired:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

GTA 4 !!

----------


## Olipro

J'aime ton avatar, IrishCarBomb
Et, vu le mien, tu vas devoir te faire du soucis.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ah merde, j'avais pas fait gaffe. ::P: 

edit : j'ai loupé le coche avec GTA4 et je compte me l'installer incessament sous peu. Je voulais savoir, pour avoir des modèles de bagnoles existantes, faut-il changer les skins une par une où y a-t-il un mod ou un pack qui fait tout le taf à notre place ?

----------


## gripoil

Rah mes stops ces screens de GTA, vous êtes ignobles!  ::cry::

----------


## Anton

Surtout que je les trouve pas terribles et fortement aliasés  :tired:  
Et puis GTA IV c'est vieux  ::rolleyes::   ::P:

----------


## Say hello

Tin les ombre sont toujours ultra gerbante grillagée chez moi, quoi que je fasse, même malgré les tweak VisualIV et tout...
Bourdel.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Surtout que je les trouve pas terribles et fortement aliasés  
> Et puis GTA IV c'est vieux


Bha, l'aliasing ca s'enlève. Pas complètement mais bon :



 :;):

----------


## Erkin_

> GTA 4 !!
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/529...48155a6179.jpg


Tu as fais une mauvaise blague sur les obèses ?  ::):

----------


## Ezechiel



----------


## Anonyme871

Des screens de la première mission


Y'a un paquet d'attraction différentes, y'a même un cirque, c'est pour vous dire ! 





Les panneaux publicitaires sont personnalisable (si le jeu est connecté au net, on peut afficher des *vrais pubs* qui rapporte de l'argent au parc...)







Le spectacle de lion, on peut personnaliser les numéros et leur apprendre de nouveaux tours.

----------


## KiwiX

Trop la classe l'ambiance. J'adore §

----------


## Sao

Chez moi il marche pas, ça me fait trop peur.

----------


## Jean Pale

Et chez moi les miroirs sont buggués :\

----------


## El lobo Tommy

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f4b...09f38fc73a.jpg


Tu va avoir des problèmes toi.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f4b...09f38fc73a.jpg


Huhu , l'ignoble ^^
Mais sinon , ya d'autre "costumes" et accessoires ?
Parce que meme si je suis très attaché au fond , j'ai quand meme un ptit coté "ne veu du cUsToM §§§" assez prononcé.
Et est ce que le jeu tient ses promesses , est ce que ce n'est pas un tropico 1 version 2.0 ?
Désolé pour le HS

----------


## Rikimaru

> Le Nom Du Jeu BORDAYL !
> Même si a tout les coups c'est encore un mmo coréen


C'est Aion le jeu qui te chie dessus en plein aire. ::P: h34r:

----------


## Ezechiel

> Huhu , l'ignoble ^^
> Mais sinon , ya d'autre "costumes" et accessoires ?
> Parce que meme si je suis très attaché au fond , j'ai quand meme un ptit coté "ne veu du cUsToM §§§" assez prononcé.
> Et est ce que le jeu tient ses promesses , est ce que ce n'est pas un tropico 1 version 2.0 ?
> Désolé pour le HS


Y a la démo sur steam. Go test!

----------


## KiwiX

> Chez moi il marche pas, ça me fait trop peur.


 :Emo: 

Seul truc galère, c'est qu'il garde pas la résolution que tu définis ingame. Au final, suffit d'ouvrir le doomconfig.cfg et d'éditer 2/3 valeurs et ça passe. Impérativement coller le patch de la lampe sur le fusil à pompe parce qu'on aura beau me dire "ambiance, stress" tout ça, faut arrêter les conneries. 

En tout cas, côté FPS flippant, à part F.E.A.R, y a peu de représentants (Penumbra dans son genre aussi...).

----------


## Jean Pale

Je trouve Doom plus flippant que F.E.A.R perso. La voix du diable m'a fait bobo au coeur  :Emo: 

Après avec le patch torche je ne sais pas, ça change pas mal de ce que j'ai testé. Mais j'ai un problème de shaders, tanpis.

----------


## Killy

> Je trouve Doom plus flippant que F.E.A.R perso. La voix du diable m'a fait bobo au coeur 
> 
> Après avec le patch torche je ne sais pas, ça change pas mal de ce que j'ai testé. Mais j'ai un problème de shaders, tanpis.


Moi j'avais testé le patch coop avec ma copine, ben le jeu perd tout son intérêt à deux, dommage j'avais beaucoup aimé seul !

----------


## IrishCarBomb

La puissance de Doom III, c'est son ambiance malgré sa prévisibilité. Il y a un bruit, on sent que quelque chose va surgir, on sait que quelque chose va surgir, on guette et paf, le truc surgit, et arrive à nous faire sursauter.

C'est ça la plus grande force de l'ambiance de Doom III : scripté à mort et prévisible comme une mauvaise série B d'horreur, mais ultra flippant quand même.

Pour FEAR, passé le premier tiers du jeu, non seulement c'est prévisible, mais comme c'est toujours la même chose, ça fait moins peur. Perso, il m'a presque pas fait flipper (hormis les quelques célèbres passages 

Spoiler Alert! 


comme Fettel qui surgit derrière nous en bas d'une échelle

) mais m'a marqué par ses gunfights.

----------


## ATP

Un petit screenz vite prit sur KF cette nuit :

----------


## ziltoïd

Ha oui, çà c'est du screen utile et très beau  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## domertow

> Un petit screenz vite prit sur KF cette nuit :
> 
> http://uppix.net/7/5/3/1a18cc6eac27b...4304dfa0tt.jpg


Wahou, il y a de l'anti-aliasing là parce que qu'est-ce que c'est beau.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Un petit screenz vite prit sur KF cette nuit :
> 
> http://uppix.net/7/5/3/1a18cc6eac27b...4304dfa0tt.jpg


De toute évidence Killing Floor est un jeu trèèèès, coment dire... Sombre, c'est ça, sombre.

----------


## Euklif

> C'est ça la plus grande force de l'ambiance de Doom III : scripté à mort et prévisible comme une mauvaise série B d'horreur, mais ultra flippant quand même.


Mouais. Je sais pas si un patch a changer ça mais perso, le coup de la lampe torche était vraiment la goutte de trop.

Et j'aime bien le screen tout noir. Vraiment ^^

----------


## Dark Fread

rRootage  :Cigare:

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Anton

Pfff ça me donne envie de l'acheter sur PC  :Emo: 
Mais il est tellement mou du genou...

----------


## Anonyme871

Parc ambiance Far West.





Le train de la mine, obligé.





L'extension permet de mettre des zanimo tout meugnon  :Emo:  et les visiteurs peuvent les regarder manger, moyennant 1 euro.

----------


## Scratchproof

Je me le réinstallerais bien pour passer les vacances tiens.

----------


## Froyok

> rRootage  
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/191...dd9c1c864c.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/67c...dad429b826.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0f2...c2f46addb9.jpg


Comment tu fais pour survivre ?  ::O: 
Je meurt tous le temps...

Bon ok, réflexe de nouille, mais quand même...

----------


## Sylvine

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b0f...ef37b3c429.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e6f...244704c3a6.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4b3...f0ed07ef9e.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/eb9...fac248ea1c.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c7d...099e36e21e.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/28b...cf60ac52d2.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1b8...d46745c555.jpg


Tain, à New York tout le monde à une voiture de sport!

----------


## Lezardo

Cay le rêve américain qui veut ça.

----------


## DeZaA

> bien sympa....  combien d'habitants là ?


Bientot 900 000! =D

----------


## Laast

*Oblivion* overmoddé, c'est la vie...





(Dire que j'ai tout uninstall en passant sur Seven... :tired:  )

----------


## ATP

> Ha oui, çà c'est du screen utile et très beau .


 ::|:

----------


## Silver

Jeu enfin acheté, quelques screens d'ambiance parce que les cartes sont quand même jolies et variées.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Y a la démo sur steam. Go test!


Nan mais je voudrais savoir par rapport a la démo bien sur.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Téléphoner au guidon c'est mal.

Installer _better texture mod_ par contre, c'est le bien absolu!  ::love::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/887...d795533919.jpg
> 
> Téléphoner au guidon c'est mal.
> 
> Installer _better texture mod_ par contre, c'est le bien absolu!


C'est si bien foutu le Better City Textures mod ?  7 Go c'est beaucoup, mais quand je vois les screenshots, je ne vois qu'une légère différence.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/887...d795533919.jpg
> 
> Téléphoner au guidon c'est mal.
> 
> Installer _better texture mod_ par contre, c'est le bien absolu!


Chez moi ça plante quand je l'installe, j'ai pourtant le bon asi loader et filecheckfix.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Chez moi ça plante quand je l'installe, j'ai pourtant le bon asi loader et filecheckfix.


Normalement, si tu parles bien du Better City Textures Mod, l'ASI Loader est inutile. C'est juste du remplacement de textures.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Normalement, si tu parles bien du Better City Textures Mod, l'ASI Loader est inutile. C'est juste du remplacement de textures.


Nan je parle pas du better city.

----------


## Laast

Perso, j'avais installé Better city (pack textures + météo/ lumières toussa...), mais bon, la perte en fps est trop importante à mon goût par rapport au gain niveau "graphimsses" (pourtant mon PC est loin d'être asthmatique).

 Le travail niveau ambiance (lumière) en fonction du moment de la journée était par contre bien foutu.

----------


## Olipro

vue fps + augmentation traffic + amélioration détails au loin

bô  ::):

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Allez vous faire foutre avec vos PC de bourgeois et vos mods overbeautiful.  ::sad::

----------


## aKa.

*GTA IV*

----------


## Sk-flown

"Non mais les graphismes ça sert à rien."

Ah Oui c'est vrai j'ai oublié de vous dire, on vient de passer le cap de "c'est révolutionnaire les graphismes des nesk-gen" à "ce qui compte c'est le gameplay", typique du pic de la mi-vie des consoles en pleine redescente de trip.(avec le petit bout encore tout mousseux dans la main)

----------


## gripoil

Deux questions...

Les screens de rollercoaster tycoon 3 me donnnent un peu envie. Déjà j'me souviens qu'a l'époque le jeu tournait trop mal sur des configs de porc. Ca a du changer j'imagine ?
Ensuite la 3D m'avait perdurbé dans la construction des chemins (j'étais vachement habitué aux premiers)
Mais ça vaut le coup de le trouver a 10 balles ?

Sinon pour aKa, les voitures réelles c'est un gros pack que t'utilises ou c'est du une par une ? Parceque ça me botte bien. (Très beau chapeau en tous cas)

----------


## Anonyme871

> Les screens de rollercoaster tycoon 3 me donnnent un peu envie. Déjà j'me souviens qu'a l'époque le jeu tournait trop mal sur des configs de porc. Ca a du changer j'imagine ?
> Ensuite la 3D m'avait perdurbé dans la construction des chemins (j'étais vachement habitué aux premiers)
> Mais ça vaut le coup de le trouver a 10 balles ?


Le jeu tourne évidemment nikel sur une config d'aujourd'hui.
Sur mon vieux portable avec un processeur 1,7Ghz, une Carte 128mb et 1go de ram ça passe en tout élevé tranquille aussi. Je désactive juste l'AA (comme sur les screens) lorsque il commence a y avoir du monde à l'écran. 
Pareil j'ai du mal avec la construction des chemins, qui n'est pas du vraiment à la 3d mais au nouveau mode de construction qui garde l'interface des deux premiers mais pas exactement le même système.
Une démo est cependant dispo, ça te permets de voir tout ça.

J'ai noté aucun problème de compatibilité sous XP, ni sous Vista.

----------


## gripoil

> Le jeu tourne évidemment nikel sur une config d'aujourd'hui.
> Sur mon vieux portable avec un processeur 1,7Ghz, une Carte 128mb et 1go de ram ça passe en tout élevé tranquille aussi. Je désactive juste l'AA (comme sur les screens) lorsque il commence a y avoir du monde à l'écran. 
> Pareil j'ai du mal avec la construction des chemins, qui n'est pas du vraiment à la 3d mais au nouveau mode de construction qui garde l'interface des deux premiers mais pas exactement le même système.
> Une démo est cependant dispo, ça te permets de voir tout ça.
> 
> J'ai noté aucun problème de compatibilité sous XP, ni sous Vista.


Merci, j'vais jeter un oeil dès ce soir si la démo est pas trop lourde  :;):

----------


## Anonyme871

> Merci, j'vais jeter un oeil dès ce soir si la démo est pas trop lourde


Ha, par contre il est désespérément facile.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Nan mais aKa, tu utilises quoi comme modes? Pas juste le visual mod cay pas possible!

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Oui tiens d'ailleurs je t'ai gentillement envoyé un message pour savoir et tu t'amuses toujours à nous narguer.
C'est petit ca...  :tired:

----------


## aKa.

Mod graphique : VisualIV

ProTip : Downsampling

Pour les véhicules, c'est modifié un par un.  :<_<:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Han moi qui pensais que tu avais fait un combo: gta environnement mod+ ultimate graphics tweaks + enventuellement un petit enbseries.

----------


## Sk-flown

Faut avouer que lui il sait prendre des shoots avec un bon cadrage, ce qui n'est pas donné a tout le monde apparemment.

----------


## gripoil

Ah ah ah ah, j'm'en fou de vos jeux de fous, parceque j'ai le jeu ultime.


Moi j'vois ça je bave déjà, et ceux qu'ont pas reconnu, bah cassay vous!


J'ai toujours révé d'avoir un écran en 3D avec juste un vieux shell qui tourne  ::wub:: 


Ah ah comment j't'ai bien bayzay!



Ohoh...

Pour les nain cultes, c'est *Another World*, et ça restera pour moi mon jeu préféré  ::cry::

----------


## gripoil

Bon autant mettre tout de suite la deuxieme vague...


"Matsuubaaah!"
"J'imagine que tu m'indiques la direction, mais t'inquiètes pas j'ocmptais pas partir de l'autre côté..."


Rah les godrays de crysis c'est d'la merde à côté !


Holy banana! I'm in another world!


Uber class le rechargeur de pistolay...

----------


## Wiltjay

Another World  ::wub::

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Dr Greenthumb

A quand la Batmobile ou la Delorean ?  :tired:

----------


## Anton

C'est Burnes Out Paradise ça  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/660...ee285a54bc.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/582...60b34cb76c.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/482...808ee9206e.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c32...6117e7cbf6.jpg


Comment tu as l'AA ? Je demande vu qu'avec le vizualIV j'ai des pointes à 50FPS voir plus.

----------


## gripoil

Allez pour finir...


Pziouuuuuuuu....


Quand j'étais gamin j'appuyais partout jusqu'a ce que tout pète ... ... aujourdh'ui encore...


Aaaaah, d'la nudité dans un jeu videoooo!!!


Argh, j'suis crevaaaay!



OOOooooOOOooOOoooooh....


Et voilà ... maintenant another world c'est comme se reregarder un p'tit film qu'on aime tant...  ::cry::

----------


## Hamtarotaro

Rho l'autre il nous a spoilé tout le jeu.  :^_^:

----------


## gripoil

> Rho l'autre il nous a spoilé tout le jeu.


J'viens de voir qu'y'avait une genre de suite sur mega CD. J'sais pas qui la faite, mais juste pour le fun je dois trouver ça. A la limite, j'peux l'émulay mais ça sera moins drole.

----------


## Olipro

Mais si, ça passe ...


Kabooom !!


Et parce que derrière toute cette violence, il y a un vrai cœur qui bat, m'voyez

----------


## aKa.

Always different, always Lamborghini

----------


## Say hello

Je comprend pas, même avec le visualIV j'ai toujours des ombres "grillages", du coup ça me gonfle tellement que j'ai à nouveau desinstallé.

C'est un réglage de la densité d'ombre qui est à faire?

----------


## Detox

Carte ATI ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Je comprend pas, même avec le visualIV j'ai toujours des ombres "grillages", du coup ça me gonfle tellement que j'ai à nouveau desinstallé.
> 
> C'est un réglage de la densité d'ombre qui est à faire?


Met les ombres en élevé et la densité des ombres sur 3 ou 4.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Comment tu as l'AA ? Je demande vu qu'avec le vizualIV j'ai des pointes à 50FPS voir plus.


ENB Series 0.0.76e. D'ailleurs, tu peux me faire voir tes réglages, j'aimerais bien avoir du 50 fps :D

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Mod graphique : VisualIV
> 
> ProTip : Downsampling
> 
> Pour les véhicules, c'est modifié un par un.


Quoi c'est tout ? Ah bah merci c'est cool je mis met tout de suite!

----------


## Olipro

Les silhouettes des monuments à l'horizon  ::wub::

----------


## Laast

> Quoi c'est tout ? Ah bah merci c'est cool je mis met tout de suite!


Pour le Downsampling, qq un aurait un tuto en français (voire en anglais)? Parce-que le teuton, très peu pour moi... :tired:

----------


## Anonyme871

Un parc de nuit cay bô (mais pas très jouable)









"A partir de cet écran : 3 mois d'attente."



Et pour les moins patients...


Certains stands sont personnalisables avec des fichiers images. En l'occurence y'a que ma pochette des indestructibles qui avait une résolution correcte. Pas très parlant pour un vendeur de frite...


Putain de changement d'heure...

----------


## Nono

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/82f...553e6e94d6.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a7f...d6fb64b572.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fad...beb2fd32c2.jpg


Merde, j'ai failli dire "ce bon vieux Guilds Wars". Et puis j'ai vu qu'il y avait plus de trucs dans le HUD.

----------


## Froyok

> A quand la Batmobile ou la Delorean ?


 ::o: 
 :Bave:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> ENB Series 0.0.76e. D'ailleurs, tu peux me faire voir tes réglages, j'aimerais bien avoir du 50 fps :D

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a97...63d83bb583.jpg


Ah ouais quand même. Bon, bah c'est moi qui a trop abusé sur les détails XD

----------


## aKa.

*GTA IV*

----------


## Erkin_

Elles ne sont pas marrantes vos screen, on dirait la vie de tous les jours !  ::): 

Du stalker, du stalker !

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Say hello

Oula multi post gta4.
Je savais que j'aurais pas du ouvrir la page avec mon téléphone.

----------


## Sylvine

> 


Tain, c'est laid!

----------


## Froyok

> *GTA IV*
> 
> http://uppix.net/8/0/7/375111d1c2c77...e62c372btt.jpg http://uppix.net/5/c/4/199280fde1fc8...6a29b72ett.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/7/a/0/53342294c3622...b5e5581ett.jpg http://uppix.net/5/a/0/34db82d6a80b7...8b7e7570tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/a/1/1/e939f12143ad8...0643366att.jpg http://uppix.net/e/a/e/9be5b93955005...7290bdfett.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/3/f/2/85d25a9746c1c...f6ce8227tt.jpg http://uppix.net/5/2/7/c8fe113952d59...916b4efatt.jpg


Dit-moi, c'est du pur in-game, sans système de pose quelconque ? Car j'ai un sceptique à convaincre...  ::rolleyes:: 

Surtout celui-ci, il fait polémique : http://uppix.net/5/2/7/c8fe113952d59...916b4efatt.jpg
Il est retouché le sol ?  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

Enfin de l'animation !

----------


## Pelomar

C'est a chier vos screens de GTA4, ca c'est du jeu d'homme  :Cigare: 







(Pourquoi je suis trop fort ?  :B):  Ok en novice mais bon quand même  :B): )

----------


## Froyok

Colin McRae Rally 2 ?

Le nom du jeu bordayl !

----------


## Pelomar

Yep.

----------


## Froyok

> Yep.


Je suis trop fort !  :B):

----------


## Pelomar

Je refais le championnat en Intermédiaire avec la Mistubishi lancer, je vous tiens au courant :genrequecainteressequelqun:  :Cigare:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Dit-moi, c'est du pur in-game, sans système de pose quelconque ? Car j'ai un sceptique à convaincre... 
> 
> Surtout celui-ci, il fait polémique : http://uppix.net/5/2/7/c8fe113952d59...916b4efatt.jpg
> Il est retouché le sol ?


Nan, du in game bien sûr. On est pas des consoleux. Screens faits avec le movie editor.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Je refais le championnat en Intermédiaire avec la Mistubishi lancer, je vous tiens au courant :genrequecainteressequelqun:


Je te laisse mon mail et numéro de téléphone en Mp. Surtout hésite pas à me contacter quand tu en sera plus.

----------


## Pelomar

> Je te laisse mon mail et numéro de téléphone en Mp. Surtout hésite pas à me contacter quand tu en sera plus.


Je viens de gagner en Finlande, avec seulement 2 secondes d'avance sur McRae, la Grèce s'annonce déterminante dans la course au titre  ::o:   ::o:   ::o:

----------


## Sylvine

> Je viens de gagner en Finlande, avec seulement 2 secondes d'avance sur *McRae*


C'est impossible, il est mort!  ::o:

----------


## Pelomar

> C'est impossible, il est mort!


Ca lui apprendra a essayer de gagner une épreuve de rallye en hélico   ::(: :bongoût:

----------


## Sylvine

> Ca lui apprendra a essayer de gagner une épreuve de rallye en hélico  :bongoût:


En plus il a pistonné son fils, Sarko-style, pour qu'il devienne copilote à même pas 6 ans!

:ultra-bon-goût:

----------


## Nibher

Richard Burns, lui au moins n'a pas eu le temps de faire du népotisme.

:mega-ultra-bon-goût:

----------


## Anonyme871

Mon parc se développe, je bosse sur le thème de l'espace en ce moment. Le jeu permettant de diffuser ses propres MP3, j'ai intégré la BO de MASS EFFECT aux attractions de ce thème, alors que les attractions plus classiques diffusent du Prodigy et les manèges calmes la BO de World of Goo, ça donne pas mal...  ::): 











Le plus chiant étant qu'on ne puisse pas orienter la recherche vers un thème spécifique mais seulement un type d'attraction.

----------


## aKa.

> Dit-moi, c'est du pur in-game, sans système de pose quelconque ? Car j'ai un sceptique à convaincre...
> 
> Surtout celui-ci, il fait polémique : http://uppix.net/5/2/7/c8fe113952d59...916b4efatt.jpg
> Il est retouché le sol ?


In-Game, sans l'éditeur de vidéos.

----------


## Pelomar

Pelomar domine la Grèce  :Cigare:

----------


## Marty

aKa, tes screens sont enkuler de classe.

----------


## Sylvine

> aka, tes screens sont enkuler de classe.


Mer tu et fou!

----------


## Jasoncarthes

c'est trop chier!

----------


## Belhoriann

> C'est impossible, il est mort!





> Ca lui apprendra a essayer de gagner une épreuve de rallye en hélico  :bongoût:





> En plus il a pistonné son fils, Sarko-style, pour qu'il devienne copilote à même pas 6 ans!
> 
> :ultra-bon-goût:





> Richard Burns, lui au moins n'a pas eu le temps de faire du népotisme.
> 
> :mega-ultra-bon-goût:


OUCH ! 4 Hits combos pour Humour-bien-gras-et-noir !
En tout cas ça me donne furieusement envi d'acheter un Momo et de replonger dans CMR 2

----------


## touriste

> In-Game, sans l'éditeur de vidéos.
> 
> http://uppix.net/f/9/0/fd5a35f449ca9...5f20fc03tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/8/0/8/8abacc9f1183d...157fb05ett.jpg http://uppix.net/3/d/9/0c187527891ce...bdfd993btt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/7/e/9/9f051b25f55e6...5e76b00att.jpg http://uppix.net/d/6/5/c16d5ed135734...31ec9116tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/4/c/9/dfad88998e239...80fae072tt.jpg http://uppix.net/9/d/d/c36ea730cdb96...4bf8203ett.jpg


wtf, y a un garry's mod dans gta ? x)

Me souviens pas qu'on pouvait conduire le caddy.

----------


## Pelomar

Dans une colonie de son pays natal (la Corse), la domination de Pelomar est incontestable. On ne voit pas d'ailleurs ce qui pourrait l'empêcher de remporter la couronne mondial. Peut-être la Suède saura mettre a genoux le dieu du rallye ?
 :Cigare:

----------


## Anonyme7383

Le coup du caddy, c'est trop fort  ::o:

----------


## BlueTemplar

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/862...5cd3590814.jpg


C'est moi ou tu roules dans l'herbe le champion ?  :^_^:

----------


## gripoil

'tain mais c'est quoi ce faux widescreen pelo. C'est laid  :Gerbe:

----------


## Pelomar

> C'est moi ou tu roules dans l'herbe le champion ?


Ca arrive même aux meilleurs de chier un virage  :tired: 




> 'tain mais c'est quoi ce faux widescreen pelo. C'est laid


J'en sais rien, je vois pas le problème moi.

----------


## gripoil

> Ca arrive même aux meilleurs de chier un virage 
> 
> 
> 
> J'en sais rien, je vois pas le problème moi.


Bah soit t'as l'habitude, soit c'est moi, mais la voiture est un peu plate quoi.
Le panneaux de signalisation aussi me fait tendre vers cette hippo...potame...

----------


## Scratchproof

Je confirme pour la voiture plate !

----------


## Pelomar

Ouais bof :réponseatout:

----------


## Froyok

*Assasin's creed*
J'aime pas ce jeu, mais faut bien que je me force à y jouer, ne serais-ce que pour l'étudier. 
Bon, après ok c'est jolie, mais le perso qui grimpe au mur tant que tu appuis sur le bouton, bof, niveau interactivité j'ai vu mieux...
(Ptit bug de fraps aussi tiens)




*Stalker clear sky*
Oui bon, stalker, mais clear sky tourne enfin a peu près correctement chez moi, ça méritait un screen !
(et encore, dans l'église j'ai eu un groooos lag, obligé de tourner autour d'un putain de bandit 
entre deux saccades pour éviter de crever, je me demande si c'est pas les ombres solaires le problème)



*Crysis*
Juste histoire de faire chauffer ma cg, juste pour ça, et puis je me test le mode delta, et je meurs aussi tiens.




*Cryostasis*
RoooAR, jamais vu pareille ambiance, le mélange machines, chaleur, 
et flotte glaciale marche super bien ! Vive les souvenirs !
Mais je rame à un point...

----------


## Pelomar

Joli  ::o:

----------


## elpaulo

Adam en ligne : Ya des mecs qui ont de l'imagination dans ce jeu. Ici, un joueur a écrit "HI" avec des containers



Forteresse d'équipe volume deux : une WTF capture avec un soldier qui fait du style derrière

----------


## Froyok

> Joli


 :B): 


Mais cryostatis raaame, ici à fond en réso et tout pour le screen, obligé de jouer en 1024*768  ::(: .

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Adam en ligne : Ya des mecs qui ont de l'imagination dans ce jeu. Ici, un joueur a écrit "HI" avec des containers
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/382...b681fe162c.jpg


J'ai pareil avec un pénis dessiné moi...

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> *Cryostasis*
> RoooAR, jamais vu pareille ambiance, le mélange machines, chaleur, 
> et flotte glaciale marche super bien ! Vive les souvenirs !
> Mais je rame à un point...
> http://uppix.net/0/1/2/744f42a66870c...703ff011tt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/b/5/b/d1230a6e6b4d3...bb836ba3tt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/5/b/5/909db0dc4a2c7...a9a93f58tt.jpg


J'me le suis payé pas cher récemment et j'ai des gros bug d'affichage... Pas sur la démo bizarrement et avoir installer le patch n'a servi à rien. Sinon c'est fluide  ::P: .

----------


## Froyok

> J'me le suis payé pas cher récemment et j'ai des gros bug d'affichage... Pas sur la démo bizarrement et avoir installer le patch n'a servi à rien. Sinon c'est fluide .


Patché aussi, mais j'ai une version DlGamer.
Et je rame...  ::ninja:: 
Pourtant j'ai un Core2Duo 2.2Ghz, 2go de ram et une HD4850, mais ça rame, genre 20/30 fps, mais souvent 20 voir moins. Le pire c'est le blur.

----------


## Narushima

*RoboCop versus The Terminator.*, sur Master System.

----------


## ikarad

un peu de SHIFT

----------


## war-p

> *RoboCop versus The Terminator.*, sur Master System.
> http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/1...2522045067.jpg


Too, ça pique la rétine, perso j'y jouais sur mega drive  :B):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> un peu de SHIFT
> http://nsa11.casimages.com/img/2009/...5326413185.jpghttp://nsa10.casimages.com/img/2009/...5314192506.jpghttp://nsa11.casimages.com/img/2009/...5316383079.jpg
> http://nsa11.casimages.com/img/2009/...5313519801.jpghttp://nsa11.casimages.com/img/2009/...5309433795.jpg


Screens toutes moches avec un filtre tout pourri qui assombrit l'image. XD

----------


## ikarad

> Screens toutes moches avec un filtre tout pourri qui assombrit l'image. XD


aucun filtre. C'est fraps qui assombrit tout seul.

les screens sont aps moches. Il faut cliquer sur les images pour els agrandir et les mettre en réso initiale (1600*1200)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> aucun filtre. C'est fraps qui assombrit tout seul.
> 
> les screens sont aps moches. Il faut cliquer sur les images pour els agrandir et les mettre en réso initiale (1600*1200)


C'est ce que j'ai fait d'office :D Et ton Fraps il est tout bizarre aussi.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Patché aussi, mais j'ai une version DlGamer.
> Et je rame... 
> Pourtant j'ai un Core2Duo 2.2Ghz, 2go de ram et une HD4850, mais ça rame, genre 20/30 fps, mais souvent 20 voir moins. Le pire c'est le blur.


Non le pire c'est PhysX  ::P: . Faut pas s'étonner avec une ATI.

Question en passant: quelqu'un se souvient du mod GTA4 qui permet de le "débrider" au niveau de la mémoire ?

----------


## ikarad

> C'est ce que j'ai fait d'office :D Et ton Fraps il est tout bizarre aussi.


dernière version. Même celles d'avant font la même chose avec ce jeu

----------


## Pelomar

Fin de la première journée du Rallye de Suède et une seule question est sur toute les lèvres : le Championnat du monde est-il relancé ?
Après une première étape magistrale, Pelomar a en effet complètement raté sa deuxième étape, finissant a 18 secondes du leader et en 4ème position au classement général.
"Conduire sur neige est fantastique, nous a confié le prodige en sortant de sa voiture, mais cette étape est constitué d'une énorme portion sur verglas qui m'a énormément surpris. Je ne suis pas du tout habitué a ce type de conduite et j'ai enchainé les erreurs."
"Je vais me reprendre", nous a t-il ensuite assuré.

Malgré ce relâchement, la partie est loin d'être gagné pour McRae et Baca, respectivement deuxième et troisième du championnat. Pelomar est en effet confortablement installé en première position, ayant remporté le rallye de Finlande, de Grèce et de France.

----------


## chenoir

Je l'avais sur PS1. Qu'esdt ce que j'ai pu passer du temps sur ce jeu.

----------


## Pelomar

Réaction exclusive de Megan Fox qui vient juste de sortir de la chambre du pilote Pelomar, déjà vainqueur de 3 rallyes cette saison : "Il a un énorme s*** j'ai jamais autant j**** de ma vie c'est vraiment incroyable, et qu'est ce qu'il est intelligent et bien fait".

Authentique  :Cigare:

----------


## Sylvine

> Réaction exclusive de Megan Fox qui vient juste de sortir de la chambre du pilote Pelomar, déjà vainqueur de 3 rallyes cette saison : "Il a un énorme s*** j'ai jamais autant j**** de ma vie c'est vraiment incroyable, et qu'est ce qu'il est intelligent et bien fait".
> 
> Authentique


Ba envois les screenshots!

----------


## Pelomar

> Ba envois les screenshots!





Le reste est HC  :B):

----------


## chenoir

Oui mais non, c'est facile de balancer un screen générique donné par les éditeurs, nous ce qu'on veut c'est un screen fait par toi  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Sylvine

> Oui mais non, c'est facile de balancer un screen générique donné par les éditeurs, nous ce qu'on veut c'est un screen fait par toi .


Surtout que ça pu le photoshop tout ça!

----------


## Pelomar

- Bon alors Claude, qu'avez vous pensé de ce Rallye de Suède ?

- Et bien Pierre, on peut au moins dire qu'il y aura eu du suspense, contrairement aux trois derniers rallyes. On peut en tirer un enseignement évident : Pelomar n'est absolument pas à l'aise sur neige, il est même a chier sur verglas. C'est un point qu'il devra travailler pour les saisons prochaines, il a néanmoins fait preuve d'un grand sang-froid qui lui a permis de remporter son 4ème rallye d'affilé, avec moins d'aisance que les trois derniers il est vrai.



- Que prévoyez-vous pour la suite ?

- Malheureusement pour Pelomar et heureusement pour nous, la suite devrait s'annoncer palpitante. Le Rallye d'Australie s'est toujours montré très serré, et le Rallye d'Italie qui suit s'était révélé l'année dernière être le talon d'achille de Pelomar, ou il avait des résultats encore pire qu'en Suède. Nous verrons cela.



- Et ses concurrents ?

- Mc Rae n'ira pas loin je pense, parce qu'il est mort. Quand a Baca, sa conduite est fluide mais un manque de régularité risque de lui couter de cher.



- Votre pronostic ?

- Pour moi, Pelomar sera définitivement l'homme de ce championnat. Ses quelques difficultés sur ce Rallye de Suède ne doivent pas masquer son incroyable avance sur ses concurrents. On en arrive a un point ou il peut se permettre d'être dernier au prochain rallye mais de rester premier au classement général ! Ce gars est hallucinant.

----------


## elpaulo

Encore du Adam en ligne :

Ce qui est bien avec ce jeu, c'est qu'on peut se fabriquer ses propres wallpapers


Une autre ptite photo de mon destroyer chéri


Et une autre dans la même zone juste avant qu'on pète tout avec un Turc :

----------


## Steack

> http://www.collider.com/wp-content/i...gan_fox_04.jpg
> 
> 
> Le reste est HC


Le nom du jeu Bordayl  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme871

Haha les com' de Pelomar, n'importe quoi.  ::P:

----------


## StormSnake

Yep , ma p'tite contribution, quelques screenshots de Fallout3 :

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> - Mc Rae n'ira pas loin je pense, parce qu'il est mort.


 ::XD::

----------


## Sylvine

Ahh, quel homme ce Pelomar!

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Une petite fournée de Risen

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Bon je vais tester 2 ou trois bidules tiens.

*Cities XL*

Je vous présente la ville de St Pastis !

----------


## Froyok

> Bon je vais tester 2 ou trois bidules tiens.
> 
> *Cities XL*
> 
> Je vous présente la ville de St Pastis !
> 
> http://6170070502916528218-a-1802744...attredirects=0
> 
> http://6170070502916528218-a-1802744...attredirects=0
> ...


On voit rien...  :tired:  Et je plisse les yeux pourtant !

----------


## Silver

Un bref retour vers l'abstrait avec des nouveaux screens de LOVE.

- Mon nouveau fond d'écran.


- Au fond, une cité construite par les joueurs.


- Le désert et ses couleurs chaudes...

----------


## Froyok

Je mappe sur la bêta 50 de Overgrowth :

----------


## Anton

Sayxy, la petite ronde  :Bave:

----------


## Silver

Ma nouvelle piaule avec les filles qui vont avec.


Cet homme à du gout (je parle de la statue romaine  ::siffle:: ).


Un groupe de chanteurs rencontré dans la rue... juste avant de me faire percuter par la voiture.

----------


## Froyok

> Sayxy, la petite ronde


C'est... *UN* rabbot, par contre il a une copine...  :Bave:

----------


## Anonyme871

Roller coaster Tycoon 3 pour changer... 

Le jeu conserve de beaux restes je trouve.





Un... un éphélant  ::o: 









La gestion "urbaniste" est évidemment pas au niveau d'un Simcity, mais il vaut mieux avoir un petit plan dans sa tête au risque d'avoir un parc peu fonctionnel et bordélique.

----------


## Anonyme871

Pour finir, quelques vues "in games"

----------


## Nelfe

Tu peux choisir les tracés du grand huit ou pas ?

----------


## Anonyme871

> Tu peux choisir les tracés du grand huit ou pas ?


Oui oui, c'est même un des éléments fondateurs de la série.
Dans le 3, pratiquement tout est personnalisable, de la couleur des files d'attentes à la dose de sucre dans les sodas, en passant par les musiques d'ambiances ou le salaire des employés. Y'a vraiment de quoi faire. 
Après, le mode carrière est assez facile, là je joue un scénario perso.

----------


## Pelomar

:::Breaking News:::

Impossible d'accéder au championnat d'Australie ! Les concurrents ont été bloqué a la frontière par un gros bug, l'épreuve est suspendue jusqu'a ce que la cause du problème soit trouvé.
Pour compenser, un screenshot pris au pif dans ma base de données :

----------


## BlueTemplar

> Une petite fournée de Risen
> 
> http://images.gamekult.com/blog/imgd.../421/008_3.JPG


 
Tu as le casque qui brille si je puis dire.

----------


## Pelomar

Chopez-le !

----------


## Nelfe

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9a1...9babd8e680.jpg
> 
> Chopez-le !


Ça me semble un peu tard pour ouvrir le parachute  ::ninja::

----------


## Slayertom

Oh non pas encore des screenshot de arma2  :tired:

----------


## Pelomar

> Ça me semble un peu tard pour ouvrir le parachute


Je voulais attraper le lapin rose §§§ :abusedespsychotropesdecombat:

----------


## Jean Pale

> Oh non pas encore des screenshot de arma2


Quand je te disais qu'il aime les jeux console Pelomar...

----------


## Anonyme871

C'est trop meugnon, des petits porcinets  :Emo:

----------


## Jean Pale

Ils ont l'air de sacrément s'en foutre tes clients des porcinets  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme871

> Ils ont l'air de sacrément s'en foutre tes clients des porcinets


Les invendus partent au sand sandwicherie.  :B):

----------


## Pelomar

> Quand je te disais qu'il aime les jeux console Pelomar...


Plait-il ?  :tired:

----------


## Laast

Pour les amoureux du plein air, voici quelques clichés de ce que donne ce bon vieil FSX + Tileproxy:









Oui-oui ça tabasse... :^_^:

----------


## L'invité

::O: 
Putain c'est magnifique.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Pour les amoureux du plein air, voici quelques clichés de ce que donne ce bon vieil FSX + Tileproxy:
> 
> http://lastrie01.free.fr/FSXAlpes03.jpg
> 
> http://lastrie01.free.fr/FSXAlpes05.jpg
> 
> http://lastrie01.free.fr/FSXAlpes06.jpg
> 
> http://lastrie01.free.fr/FSXHawai01.jpg
> ...


'Tain. Oo










C'est possible d'avoir plus de renseignement ? C'est quoi ce truc ?

----------


## Ezechiel

> Encore du Adam en ligne :
> 
> Ce qui est bien avec ce jeu, c'est qu'on peut se fabriquer ses propres wallpapers
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8e9...6ab9770a67.jpg
> 
> Une autre ptite photo de mon destroyer chéri
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a15...f2f92ab39d.jpg
> 
> Et une autre dans la même zone juste avant qu'on pète tout avec un Turc :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e28...5646dca721.jpg


Tain ce jeu merde qu'il est beau... Dommage qu'il soit si complexe... Que je me sente pas rentrer dans le truc. Tain c'est le plus grand paradoxe de mes fantasmes vidéoludiques. Ce jeu me fait fantasmer mais je sais que non c'est pas la peine.

----------


## ziltoïd

FSX + Tileproxy :jepostutile:.




> Tain ce jeu merde qu'il est beau... Dommage qu'il soit si complexe... Que je me sente pas rentrer dans le truc. Tain c'est le plus grand paradoxe de mes fantasmes vidéoludiques. Ce jeu me fait fantasmer mais je sais que non c'est pas la peine.


Tiens, c'est drôle, moi aussi.

----------


## Froyok

> pour les amoureux du plein air, voici quelques clichés de ce que donne ce bon vieil fsx + tileproxy:
> 
> http://lastrie01.free.fr/fsxalpes03.jpg
> 
> http://lastrie01.free.fr/fsxalpes05.jpg
> 
> http://lastrie01.free.fr/fsxalpes06.jpg
> 
> http://lastrie01.free.fr/fsxhawai01.jpg
> ...


 ::O:  ::O:  ::O: 
 :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  !

----------


## Anton

> FSX + Tileproxy :jepostutile:.


Certes mais c'est ce tileproxy qui transforme le paysage très moyen de FSX en tofs satellites ?  ::O:

----------


## Laast

> C'est possible d'avoir plus de renseignement ? C'est quoi ce truc ?


Ouai je sais, ça fait bizarre quand on s'y attend pas...Même moi j'ai tourné de l'oeil la première fois devant mon PC.  ::O: 

En fait, tu prend Flight Simulator X, couplé à un petit logiciel (Tileproxy, http://www.edtruthan.com/tileproxy/tutorial/ ). 

Le principe est simple: il remplace les textures d'origine directement par les images Google Earth, Virtual Earth (...), qu'il charge en streaming. Résultat: un trip de malade pour aventurier en slip.

Seul défaut: PC de la NASA obligatoire, et configuration un peu prise de boule pour obtenir ce résultat.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Seul défaut: PC de la NASA obligatoire, et configuration un peu prise de boule pour obtenir ce résultat.


Cad ? Juste pour me faire une idée ?

----------


## Laast

> Cad ? Juste pour me faire une idée ?


QuadCore indispensable + Carte graphique avec un max de Mémoire video. 

FSX est déjà très gourmand d'origine, alors si tu veux en plus des textures propres et de bonne résolution avec Tileproxy, ça risque de ramer un max si ton matos ne suit pas. Sans oublier une bonne connection, car pour streamer tout ça, faut du débit.

 Pour info, j'ai un Quad QX6850@3.33ghz + une GTX295 et je tourne à 25/30 fps (ce qui suffit largement pour un jeu "contemplatif" comme FSX).

Si vous voulez d'autre screens, pas de prob, ça me fais plaisir.

----------


## L'invité

Moi je veux carrément une vidéo.  :Bave:

----------


## Wiltjay

Les screens de FS-X sont juste hallucinoyant (cherchez pas, existe pas), on dirait que t'as copié collé un avion du jeu sur une photo, c'est juste magnifique!

----------


## Anonyme871

On parlait pas d'hypothétiques jeux en stream y'a un moment ? 
Finalement ça existe déjà.

----------


## Laast

> Moi je veux carrément une vidéo.


Video (au hasard):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxxDhG-9GVI

----------


## Anton

Du coup les ombres sont gérées dynamiquement ou pas ?

----------


## Pelomar

Et ca donne quoi en s'approchant de près ?

----------


## Laast

> Du coup les ombres sont gérées dynamiquement ou pas ?


Non, les ombres font partie de la texture. C'est le défaut de Tileproxy: pas d'ombres ni d'élément 3D au sol (alors que d'origine, c'est possible). 

D'un côté, heureusement, sinon tu jouerais avec un truc qui tourne à 5fps... :tired: 

'Fin bon, l'illusion d'y être est quand même largement suffisante.

Pour le résultat vu de près, ça dépend de la résolution de la texture qui couvre l'endroit que tu survoles: avec 1m/pixel (voir même 30cm/pixel), ça reste propre. Mais bon, dans FSX, tu as rarement l'occasion de voir le sol de près (enfin c'est déconseillé... ::O:  ).

----------


## Anonyme1023

Et par exemple avant de décollé, c'est moche ?

----------


## Laast

> Et par exemple avant de décollé, c'est moche ?


C'est pas moche, mais c'est...plat.

Le truc c'est qu'un avion a toujours le nez plus ou moins en l'air, que ce soit au décollage ou à l'atterrissage, du coup, au sol, tu vois plus le ciel qu'autre chose (à la limite tu vois le bout de la piste...). 

Donc non, franchement, ça gêne pas. Et puis bon hein, un simulateur de vol, c'est fait pour voler, donc bon. :^_^:

----------


## Willyyy

Dites, il y aurait un canard avec suffisamment de génie pour mettre en avant uniquement les mods d'optimisation de performance?

Parce que les 5 fps sous la pluie commencent sérieusement à me taper sur le système la!

----------


## Anton

Avant de maîtriser le vol, il faut maîtriser... le sol  ::O:   ::P:   :tired: 




> Dites, il y aurait un canard avec suffisamment de génie pour mettre en avant uniquement les mods d'optimisation de performance?
> 
> Parce que les 5 fps sous la pluie commencent sérieusement à me taper sur le système la!


De quel jeu ?  ::P:  FSX ?

----------


## Willyyy

> Avant de maîtriser le vol, il faut maîtriser... le sol   
> 
> 
> De quel jeu ?  FSX ?


GTA 4...Trompage de topic, désolé pour le dérangement :tired:

----------


## Anonyme7383

> Dites, il y aurait un canard avec suffisamment de génie pour mettre en avant uniquement les mods d'optimisation de performance?
> 
> Parce que les 5 fps sous la pluie commencent sérieusement à me taper sur le système la!


ça s'appelle renouveler son matos  ::ninja::

----------


## ikarad

> Non, les ombres font partie de la texture. C'est le défaut de Tileproxy: pas d'ombres ni d'élément 3D au sol (alors que d'origine, c'est possible). 
> 
> D'un côté, heureusement, sinon tu jouerais avec un truc qui tourne à 5fps...
> 
> 'Fin bon, l'illusion d'y être est quand même largement suffisante.
> 
> Pour le résultat vu de près, ça dépend de la résolution de la texture qui couvre l'endroit que tu survoles: avec 1m/pixel (voir même 30cm/pixel), ça reste propre. Mais bon, dans FSX, tu as rarement l'occasion de voir le sol de près (enfin c'est déconseillé... ).


Dommage car justement avec les avions de tourisme tu as justement la possibilité de voler proche du sol et c'est ce que je faisais quand je jouais à flight simulator dans les années 90 (au 3,4 et au 95). C'était top mais moche.
Alors c'est sur que les avions de lignes sont pas faits pour ça mais ceux de tourisme ou un ULM (je sais pas si il y en a un ulm dans ce flight) c'est fait en partie et ça permet ça.

Et justement j'attends toujours un jeu d'avion qui me permettra de voler proche du sol mais avec de très beaux graphismes et malheureusement j'attends toujours. Bon je sais que c'est ultra gourmand et c'est pour ça que quand les simus d'avions étaient les jeux AAA (terme que je ne peux pas encadrer tellement il est ridicule mais bon le marketing a l'immense capacité à se couvrir de ridicule universellement, ah l'internet 2.0 quel grand moment de solitude pour celui qui a trouvé ce terme bidon) du moment, c'était les crysis de l'époque au niveau technique. ça le serait toujours si les simus d'avions étaient encore des projets AAA.

Espérons que ça arrive avant qu'il n'y ait plus un seul jeux d'avion un tant soit peu non arcade car c'est une espèce en voie d'extinction aujourd'hui.


En tout cas ce mod est pas mal, c'est un bon début. La prochaine itération sera en 3D pour dans 5 ans non?

----------


## Nelfe

Il me semble que si, il y a bien un ULM (dans la démo, quand je l'ai testé il y a trèèèèèèèèèèèèès longtemps, il y en avait un il me semble).

----------


## Laast

> Espérons que ça arrive avant qu'il n'y ait plus un seul jeux d'avion un tant soit peu non arcade car c'est une espèce en voie d'extinction aujourd'hui.
> 
> 
> En tout cas ce mod est pas mal, c'est un bon début. La prochaine itération sera en 3D pour dans 5 ans non?


Bah vu que le studio qui développait Flight Sim a été fermé sauvagement par Microsoft, l'espoir est mince... :tired:

----------


## La Mimolette



----------


## Anonyme2016

C'est pas de moi, mais ça m'a fait rire :

----------


## Guybrush_SF

Excellent !  ::lol::

----------


## Anonyme2016

The chick is a spy!

----------


## La Mimolette

::O:  ::):  :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^:

----------


## Tromzy

Old.  ::ninja::

----------


## Pelomar

Déjà vu :aigritropchiant:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e94...daf15135e1.jpg


Haha !  :^_^:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> C'est pas de moi


Bah alors pourquoi tu postes ici ?  :tired:

----------


## Slayertom

Je suis pas fan de TF2 mais le dernier screenshot m'a bien fait marrer. L'expression des visages peut etre vraiment bien rendu avec le source.

----------


## Belhoriann

> Bah alors pourquoi tu postes ici ?


C'était dur à trouver mais j'ai la réponse : ce sont des screenshots.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Je vous rappelle qu'il faut poster des screens sur ce topic  :tired:  Et pas du blabla§§

Mon perso dans torchlight demo: 



J'ai de la gueule  :Cigare:

----------


## Tromzy

Je connais pas ce jeu mais ça me fait penser à Silver.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> C'était dur à trouver mais j'ai la réponse : ce sont des screenshots.


Sauf qu'ici, on ne poste que des screens qu'on a pris soi-même. C'est pas l'annexe de Google images.

----------


## Nielle

C'est très diabliser. Mais je le trouve sympa

----------


## BennyBlanco

Pour parler de Fsx et tileproxy, c'est justement conseillé pour faire du VFR avec un appareil le plus lent possible, donc un ulm/helico/petit avion de tourisme.
Un liner il faut oublier, le soft n'arrive pas à streamer les textures assez vite et ça devient pourri.
Donc après pour avoir un résultat propre en étant proche du sol, et bien il faut bien choisir la zone, tout dépend de la qualité des shoots satellite à l'endroit en question.
Un lien avec des screens en 30cm /pixel : http://www.edtruthan.com/tileproxy/m...esno_hires.htm

----------


## Nelfe

> Un lien avec des screens en 30cm /pixel : http://www.edtruthan.com/tileproxy/m...esno_hires.htm


Holy ponayz  ::o:  ::o:

----------


## Pelomar

C'est moche mais c'est marrant (Situation Outbreak pour [n'importe quel jeu Source])

----------


## Anonyme1023

C'est dingue, Borderlands fait coulé beaucoup d'encre mais y'a encore aucun screens...

Bah alors ?

----------


## Olipro

quelques screens d'europa univeralis 3
(ce n'est pas encore un empire, donc ça ne va pas dans "images de vos empires")

Mon petit royaum du Danemark (vive l'héritage de la Suède !)


Et le Saint Empire Romain Germanique qui grandit, grandit ...


Une vue de près pour le superbe mod TOT

----------


## Kamasa

> C'est dingue, Borderlands fait coulé beaucoup d'encre mais y'a encore aucun screens...
> 
> Bah alors ?


Bah alors il ne sort que demain officiellement.
A moins que des canards aient mis la main sur une version US.

----------


## Tyler Durden

*Company of heros : Hein quoi ? C'est la guerre ?*

----------


## Pelomar

Joli.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je... je saigne ? J'vais mourir ???!

Naaannnn putaaainnn !!

----------


## BoZo

> quelques screens d'europa univeralis 3
> (ce n'est pas encore un empire, donc ça ne va pas dans "images de vos empires")
> 
> Mon petit royaum du Danemark (vive l'héritage de la Suède !)
> http://uppix.net/3/3/7/70c7c8c719dc6...62a6cf7ett.jpg
> 
> Et le Saint Empire Romain Germanique qui grandit, grandit ...
> http://uppix.net/5/c/8/1cee14c626637...d7aa2d1ett.jpg
> 
> ...


Tu joues avec quels mods?

----------


## Anonyme871

Construction d'une gare pour mon petit train. Au delà de l'aspect financier, y'a quelques contraintes de built à prendre en compte, comme le fait qu'il soit impossible de construire un mur (ou tout autre élément de batiment) sur le même cube (case en 3D) qu'un chemin.  ::|: 

*Pose des fondations :*



*1er étage :*



*Le plancher :*



*Mise en place de la pergola au dessus de la file d'attente :*



*Finalise le batiment principal :*





*Un coup de peinture :
*

----------


## Anonyme871

*Et enfin quelques accessoires :* 


Le résultat est un peu massif, m'enfin bon.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Il est quand même rudement pas moche le Risen

----------


## Nelfe

> Construction d'une gare pour mon petit train. Au delà de l'aspect financier, y'a quelques contraintes de built à prendre en compte, comme le fait qu'il soit impossible de construire un mur (ou tout autre élément de batiment) sur le même cube (case en 3D) qu'un chemin. 
> 
> *Pose des fondations :*
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b0a...ab7999e27b.jpg
> 
> *1er étage :*
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/056...cc224dabec.jpg
> ...


C'est quoi comme jeu ?

----------


## Anonyme871

> C'est quoi comme jeu ?


RCT3 (Roller Coaster Tycoon 3).

----------


## Nelfe

> RCT3 (Roller Coaster Tycoon 3).


Ha d'accord merci, j'ai cru que c'était Railroad Tycoon 3 et je me demandais ce que venait foutre le C dans le nom.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Encore du COH en vrac :

----------


## Anonyme871

J'avais oublié que les animations étaient si bien foutues.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Pour moi ce jeu n'a pas pris une ride.

----------


## bixente

*Left 4 Dead 2*



Je suis déjà fan du redneck, Ellis  :^_^:

----------


## Nelfe

Tu utilises un mod pour les graphismes de CoH ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Tu utilises un mod pour les graphismes de CoH ?


Nan, juste retouché la luminosité/contraste sous toshop.

Edit: pour la peine en voilà d'autre:

----------


## Nelfe

> Nan, juste retouché la luminosité/contraste sous toshop.
> 
> Edit: pour la peine en voilà d'autre:
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...svdvdvdvdv.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...dfdsfdsffg.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...dfgfdgfdgf.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...dsvdsvdvdv.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...brtbtrbtbt.jpg


Ha d'accord, je trouvais les textures plus fines que chez moi c'pour ça.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Quand y'en a plus... y'en a plus.

----------


## Anonyme871

Purée, je me souviens avec émoi du premier Close Combat, jamais on aurait imaginé des images pareilles dans un rts.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je continue mon SPAM de COH.

----------


## ziltoïd

Ce jeu, c'est la classe.

----------


## Olipro

> Tu joues avec quels mods?


Bah comme je l'ai cité : Tot
(theatrum orbi chaispluquoi)

----------


## Tyler Durden

Les cinqs derniers en espérant vous avoir donné envi d'y jouer.

----------


## Erkin_

Vraiment bien prises tes screens tyler.
Ce jeu est magnifique et quand j'y joue je n'ai jamais le réflexe de prendre des screens, pourtant il y a souvent des passages épiques.

----------


## Sylvine

> Vraiment bien prises tes screens tyler.
> Ce jeu est magnifique et quand j'y joue je n'ai jamais le réflexe de prendre des screens, pourtant il y a souvent des passages épiques.


Faut faire pendant les replays à la fin, parce qu'au beau milieu d'une partie c'est chaud quand même.

----------


## Pelomar

Well done, réinstallé  :^_^:

----------


## gripoil

J'viens justement de le réinstaller, mais j'ai fait la connerie de ne pas garder les patches.
1.8GB le dernier (certes pas indispensable)

----------


## Froyok

Premier cube créé uniquement avec du code, ça avance lentement je dois dire...  ::sad:: 
(Je parle du cube coloré pas ebau)

----------


## Pataplouf

La carte du monde sur Europa universalis 3 après une longue partie multi en 1645.

Avec Porte-poisse : Empire Mongol
Sheldor : Autriche
Schmurf : Suède
Nawak : Castille
Et moi : Empire Mamelouk

----------


## Furi0so

Ender, alchimist lvl 10 et ses copains :



Torchlight, un hack'n slash qu'il est bien !

----------


## Erkin_

Oh, un piano.

----------


## darkgrievous

'Cause this is thriller, thriller night  ::ninja::

----------


## ikarad

> Oh, un piano.
> http://uppix.net/0/7/2/2357159a83c53...d5afcb88tt.jpg


quelle tuerie ce jeu.

Dommage qu'à l'époque de la full hd et du blu-ray on ait pas droit à de tels jeux.

----------


## chenoir

Je l'ai acheté, installé, et j'ai pas encore eu le temps de l'essayer. Honte à moi (comme Dreamfall the longest journey d'ailleurs).

----------


## gripoil

Ah aaah! Moi aussi j'fais la guerre!




AAAAAAAAAAAaaaaah! AAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!


Ah ah j'ai ouvert une faille spatio temporelle qui a absorbé tous les nazis!

----------


## Marty

Magnifique tes screens Tyler...
J'ai jamais pu profiter de CoH avec de jolies graphismes (jamais eu de PC assez puissant). Merci d'en faire profiter !  :;): 

Et je suis d'accord avec toi, il n'a pas pris une ride je trouve. Je voulais justement le réinstaller mais mon CD est à 1200km de moi...  :Emo:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

A moi ! A moi !

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ça fait plaisir tous ces COH. Quel jeu mes amis.

----------


## gripoil

*Ze Sorceleur*


Un peu plus a poil  ::o: 


Un peu plus de poil  ::o: 


Rrrouuu...

----------


## Anonyme871

Le résultat d'une séance de jeu de 2 ou 3 heures.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Bordayl personne ne poste de screens borderlands  :Emo:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Bordayl personne ne poste de screens borderlands


Parce que des screens ne révèleraient pas le potentiel de ce superbe jeu  :;): .

----------


## chenoir

Il est si bien que ca?

----------


## Sao

Comme dit Pipboy, on est plus occupés à y jouer qu'à avoir la tête à screener. Mais okay, je lance Fraps et je spamme mes touches de capture.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Bon une petite fournée de monstres pour changer un peu

----------


## Froyok

> http://images.gamekult.com/blog/imgd.../422/011_3.JPG


Jusqu'ici, bah, Risen ça me tentais pas plus que ça...
Mais alors putain ce screen !  ::O: 


Neeeed !  ::o:

----------


## bixente

*Borderlands*, cay zoli  ::):

----------


## Anonyme7383

Je viens d'arriver au même endroit à l'instant, mais suis hunter et lvl 23  :B):

----------


## KiwiX

:B): 

---------- Post ajouté à 01h37 ----------




> Bordayl personne ne poste de screens borderlands


Haha, bien vu le post, même pas fait exprès.

----------


## Rikimaru

Du coop sur bordelands

----------


## KiwiX



----------


## M.Rick75

Petit retour dans la ville de Rapture. *Bioshock*... qui accuse un peu son âge.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Oh je trouve qu'il accuse que dalle le petit Bioshock perso. Les graphismes bien rond, les couleurs toutes jolies... Pour moi il sortirait maintenant que ça me choquerait pas.

----------


## Olipro

> Boulon est totalement dément, un psychopathe vicieux de la pire espèce


ta retouche ne passe pas inaperçue  ::siffle::

----------


## Micerider

> Oh je trouve qu'il accuse que dalle le petit Bioshock perso. Les graphismes bien rond, les couleurs toutes jolies... Pour moi il sortirait maintenant que ça me choquerait pas.


Assez d'accord, je l'ai relancé il y a pas longtemps, et je trouve qu'il tiens encore parfaitement la route au niveau technique et design (et surtout, il offre une bonne cohérence entre ces deux aspects).

----------


## Marty

> Oh je trouve qu'il accuse que dalle le petit Bioshock perso. Les graphismes bien rond, les couleurs toutes jolies... Pour moi il sortirait maintenant que ça me choquerait pas.


+1 comme on dit !

----------


## RUPPY

Bordel-land

J'adore la touche graphique 


Ok, j'avoue, c'est par là


Certains se reposent pendant que je me crève le cul....bon, il lui manque un pied (ça ne se voit pas sur le screen) mais c'est pas une raison suffisante pour glander


Hummm, ça promet une belle balade


Stranglehold

GTA Chinatown wars sur PC


GTA Fallout Paradise wars sur XBOX380

----------


## MonsieurLuge

LOVE

Notre (ancienne apparemment) forteresse


Un fort joli pont, construit par une ancienne civilisation


Une statue, gardant un sanctuaire abandonné

----------


## Anonyme871

Bordeland ça tourne sur quel genre de config ?

----------


## gripoil

Un pote vient de me demander si j'comptais acheter Borderlands.
"Mouais ça a l'air sympa mais bon j'sais pas, ça m'fait pas craquer comme ça hop!"

Bah les screens déjà ça donne enive. Mais bon, j'vais attendre sagement au moins fin novembre pour voir tous les jeux sortis et en choisir 1 (ou 2 soiyons fous!!!)

----------


## chenoir

C'est vrai que les screens de borderland font envie. L'ambiance, la patte graphique, ca rend supayr bien.

Par contre, il est jouable en solo ou uniquement en coop?

(je sens que je vais pas tarder à aller me faire une virée à la Rnac acheter Dragon Age et Bordel land).

Edit : Et je connaissais pas Love, c'est quoi comme genre de jeu?

----------


## Nielle

Solo multi tout comme tu veux

----------


## Anonyme2016

Mais en solo c'est bof.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Bordeland ça tourne sur quel genre de config ?


avec une 8800 GT et 2 Go de ram il est très fluide détails max en 1400*900 environ.

Faut juste penser à désactiver les ombres dynamiques qui ruinent les FPS comme pas permis (un peu comme les lumières dynamiques sur stalker, si vous vous rappelez :D).

----------


## Erkin_

> quelle tuerie ce jeu.
> 
> Dommage qu'à l'époque de la full hd et du blu-ray on ait pas droit à de tels jeux.


Ce qui est bien avec ce jeu, c'est que malgré son age il y a toujours une forte ambiance.

----------


## Olipro

Je ne l'avais pas posté sur ce topic :
un résumé en image de 50 ans de guerre à la tête de l'armée Russe sur Empire Total War

----------


## Anonyme871

Je l'avais vu sur le topic dédié, mais c'est toujours aussi classe.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Je ne l'avais pas posté sur ce topic :
> un résumé en image de 50 ans de guerre à la tête de l'armée Russe sur Empire Total War
> http://reduction-image.com/~olipro44...russe-tiny.jpg


War... War never changes.
 ::): 
Classe montage.

----------


## Belhoriann

> Ce qui est bien avec ce jeu, c'est que malgré son age il y a toujours une forte ambiance.


Tu m'étonnes...

----------


## La Mimolette

Z'avez gagné, j'ai acheté Company of Heroes!

----------


## Sao

Hier soir avec les copains on a voulu aller jouer dans le désert.



On a volé des bagnoles et on s'est promenés.



Y'avait un sale monstre qui voulait nous mordiller, mais il était trop fort pour nous.



Du coup j'ai triché, j'ai pris mon lance-roquettes et pouf, plus de monstre.



On a ainsi pu contempler des éoliennes. Je me sentais un peu comme Don Quichotte au pays des moulins.



Après j'ai vérifié que dans mon pistolet vert y'avait bien des balles (of steelz) parce qu'on ne sait jamais.



Et en fait je m'en suis pas servi de mon pistolet puisque le gros vilain qu'on a rencontré juste après m'a tellement énervé que je me suis fâché tout rouge et je l'ai tabassé.



Et après on était contents, on a mis les méchants sur des piques et on a pris des photos.

----------


## Sao

> Bordeland ça tourne sur quel genre de config ?


Core 2 Quad, 4 gigots de ram & une 8600GT, en 1280x800, toutes les options à fond les bananes. Si UT3 tourne chez toi (ou tout autre jeu avec l'Unreal Engine 3), y'a pas de soucis.

----------


## cailloux

> Edit : Et je connaissais pas Love, c'est quoi comme genre de jeu?


Un Pas si MMO que ça encore en chantier.

Liens CPC

----------


## Tyler Durden

*Company of heroes*
Une bourgade tranquille.



---------- Post ajouté à 15h56 ----------

*Company of heroes*
Les premiers problèmes.

----------


## Tyler Durden

*Company of heroes*
La guerre totale.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Si UT3 tourne chez toi (ou tout autre jeu avec l'Unreal Engine 3), y'a pas de soucis.


Merci pour l'info. Effectivement ça devrait bien tourner chez moi.
Je note.  ::):

----------


## terciperix

Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi dans CoH, les soldats qui occupent les bâtiments se sentent obligé de repeindre les fenêtres. Peut être pour aider les observateurs ennemis à mieux les voir  :^_^: .

----------


## Marty

> Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi dans CoH, les soldats qui occupent les bâtiments se sentent obligé de repeindre les fenêtres. Peut être pour aider les observateurs ennemis à mieux les voir .


Pour les escouades, je comprends (sinon j'ose pas imaginer le bordel au niveau du gameplay) mais pour le sniper j'aurais bien fait sans par contre.

----------


## Canard WC

> Hier soir avec les copains on a voulu aller jouer dans le désert.
> 
> Et après on était contents, on a mis les méchants sur des piques et on a pris des photos.


on croirait lire une rédac de CE1 !!!
 :;):

----------


## Anonyme871

Un petit screen en passant.

----------


## darkgrievous

Question débile sur rrc 3 est ce que je suis le seul ou les visiteurs sont parfois bloqués par je ne sais quoi et ne peuvent plus avancer ? (bon ça fait longtemps que je pas réinstaller le jeu donc ya peut être eu un patch)

----------


## Tien 12

GTA San Andreas avec quelques mods d'installés:
  

Quand on vous dit que la vitesse perturbe la vision:


Edit: j'avais oublié d'activer l'AA...

----------


## Sao

> on croirait lire une rédac de CE1 !!!


Haha, c'est le but.

----------


## Jean Pale

> GTA San Andreas avec quelques mods d'installés:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/762c...ed188bfdcc.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/5d34...58e94535ba.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/1cfb...e9908a78b0.jpg
> 
> Quand on vous dit que la vitesse perturbe la vision:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/dce2...c88d7ddef4.jpg
> 
> Edit: j'avais oublié d'activer l'AA...


Tu joues au mode RP en ligne ? J'hésite à m'y remettre vu le monde.

----------


## Esotsm

No One Lives Forever :

----------


## NitroG42

> GTA San Andreas avec quelques mods d'installés:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/762c...ed188bfdcc.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/5d34...58e94535ba.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/1cfb...e9908a78b0.jpg
> 
> Quand on vous dit que la vitesse perturbe la vision:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/dce2...c88d7ddef4.jpg
> 
> Edit: j'avais oublié d'activer l'AA...


Dis moi, tu as installé quoi comme mod ?
Je l'ai réinstallé, j'ai mis un ou deux trucs (enb series surtout, et deux mods pour la vision de loin et le pop des voitures), mais je suis pas convaincu...

----------


## Olipro

> No One Lives Forever :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/d0c87e7...9765da2159.jpg


le 1 ! 
 ::w00t::  ::lol::  ::love::  :Bave:  ::'(:

----------


## chenoir

J'ai adoré le 2, j'adule le premier. Le jeu vendu avec la bande son pleine de musique seventies, tout ca, c'était génial.

----------


## Tien 12

> Dis moi, tu as installé quoi comme mod ?
> Je l'ai réinstallé, j'ai mis un ou deux trucs (enb series surtout, et deux mods pour la vision de loin et le pop des voitures), mais je suis pas convaincu...


J'ai installé le SRT3 Final avec le pack végétation et ce mod pour la vue. Il existe aussi celui là, mais j'ai pas testé. J'avais aussi utilisé ce compteur, qui faut lancer, apparemment, à chaque fois, avant le jeu.




> Tu joues au mode RP en ligne ? J'hésite à m'y remettre vu le monde.


Je l'ai réinstallé pour la soirée Machete, je n'ai pas testé le multi encore. Je n'ai pas refait tout le jeu non plus. J'ai pris une save à 100%.

----------


## Jean Pale

> Je l'ai réinstallé pour la soirée Machete


HAN §  ::o:

----------


## Esotsm

> le 1 !


Je le vends si tu veux.  ::P:

----------


## Olipro

> Je le vends si tu veux.


Je l'ai acheté en quatre exemplaires  ::P:

----------


## Jean Pale

Nouvelle partie de Crizisse Ouarède (première mission) :

 

 

 

 

*Mort au Jpeg.*

----------


## gripoil

Aujourd'hui je comprends pourquoi y'a eu tant de bruit a cause du test de* The Witcher* j'aime pas les rpg trop tourné action d'habitude. Genre ou il faut gérer les esquives, ou le timing des coups. Pour moi c'est pause, clic clic clic clic, depause. (Genre Baldur's gate quoi).

Mais bon là, j'accroche bien j'm'éclate comme un fou.


Mamaaaaaaaaan!


Hola Olaf, una cerveza! (Comme quoi des éclairages statiques tout naze ça fait des trucs beaux et fluides)


OOooooooooh...



Petite partie de poker aux dès.


Attention je suis un flou moi!


Bon voilà, j'ai buté tout un village pour sauver une sorcière qui baise gratuitement  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

L'un des pires portages PC qu'il m'ait été donné de voir avec GTA4, aucune options graphiques ( uniquement la résolution ) et des tombées à 5FPS sans aucune raisons ( c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je joue en 1024x768  ::(:  ). C'est dommage car quand ça rame pas je prend mon pied...



Le type du magasin était bien gentil de me l'avoir vendu en avance mais là du coup je regrette un peu. En espérant un patch.

----------


## bixente

> L'un des pires portages PC qu'il m'ait été donné de voir avec GTA4, aucune options graphiques ( uniquement la résolution ) et des tombées à 5FPS sans aucune raisons ( c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je joue en 1024x768  ). C'est dommage car quand ça rame pas je prend mon pied...


Mais t'as pas compris, c'est parce que Force Unleashed est un jeu "beaucoup trop puissant" pour nos paycays  :^_^:  (dixit l'un des dévs il y a un an et demi lorsqu'on lui parlait d'une hypothétique version PC).

Boarh, on commence à avoir l'habitude des portages faits par des stagiaires.

Bon indépendamment de ça, FU (sur console en tout cas) c'est rigolo mais le jeu est foutu en l'air par les caméras et les bugs.

Et puis c'est un gros bras d'honneur fait à Star Wars, le jeu collectionne les incohérences et les situations complétement nawaks pires que certaines scène de la nouvelle trilogie. 

Kikoo Dark Vador qui fait des kamehameha, kikoo les stormtroopers avec boucliers et jetpacks.

----------


## Strife

Il sort quand normalement?

----------


## Anonyme871

Dans deux semaines je crois  :tired:  
ça fait un sacrée délai quand même pour ton vendeur.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> L'un des pires portages PC qu'il m'ait été donné de voir avec GTA4, aucune options graphiques ( uniquement la résolution ) et des tombées à 5FPS sans aucune raisons ( c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je joue en 1024x768  ). C'est dommage car quand ça rame pas je prend mon pied...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/15f...0a2342d237.jpg
> 
> Le type du magasin était bien gentil de me l'avoir vendu en avance mais là du coup je regrette un peu. En espérant un patch.


Finalement, c'est pour bientot et non pas en fin d'année/début 2010 ?

Sinon, tu peux me confirmer si les 2 DLCs sont inclus et si la durée de vies de ces bonus sont largement suffisante ou pas ? Je me tate alors que j'ai déjà le jeu sur X360.

----------


## Nelfe

> Finalement, c'est pour bientot et non pas en fin d'année/début 2010 ?
> 
> Sinon, tu peux me confirmer si les 2 DLCs sont inclus et si la durée de vies de ces bonus sont largement suffisante ou pas ? Je me tate alors que j'ai déjà le jeu sur X360.


Sortie PC de l'Ultimate Sith Edition pour le 18 novembre.

----------


## Say hello

Gniaaaaaaah prend ça raclure!

Encore une victoire de canard.  :Cigare:

----------


## M.Rick75

> L'un des pires portages PC (Star Wars Force Unleashed) qu'il m'ait été donné de voir avec GTA4, aucune options graphiques ( uniquement la résolution ) et des tombées à 5FPS sans aucune raison ( c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je joue en 1024x768  ). C'est dommage car quand ça rame pas je prend mon pied....


Et t'as joué à Saint's Row 2?



> Le type du magasin était bien gentil de me l'avoir vendu en avance mais là du coup je regrette un peu.


Moi, je pense qu'il couche (Mister Pipboy).

----------


## Belhoriann

> Nouvelle partie de Crizisse Ouarède (première mission) :


Non mais non là oh je croyais que Crysis c'était de la merde à jeter aux chiottes directe  ::huh::

----------


## M.Rick75

> Non mais non là oh je croyais que Crysis c'était de la merde à jeter aux chiottes directe


Mais non, hormis la vitrine tech pour vendre du moteur c'est pas mal quand même.

----------


## Frypolar

Exemple de map "moches et sans ambiance". Ou pas.



Kamy, seul survivant, nous fait un remake de Benny Hill :









Il s'est farci plus de 150 infectés tout seul quand même  :B): .

----------


## Jean Pale

> Non mais non là oh je croyais que Crysis c'était de la merde à jeter aux chiottes directe


Euh...c'est pas à moi qu'il faut dire ça hein vu le nombre d'heures que j'ai passé dessus en solo et en multi.

----------


## Gabay

Nouveau pc.. Je ressort GTA IV de mon placard, il tournait pas du tout sur ma 8600 gts...

Je test sans grand espoir taf en 1920x1200... et 35 fps constant que du bonheur  ::):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Dans deux semaines je crois  
> ça fait un sacrée délai quand même pour ton vendeur.


Pour tout te dire je suis moi-même étonné. C'est un petit indépendant que je vais voir souvent et lui demande si il a un date pour le jeu et il me sort "Je l'ai dans la réserve" ( moi:  ::mellow::  Wabon ?! ) il me l'amène pour me le prouver et je lui demande c'est combien pour rire... il a bien voulu me le vendre.




> Finalement, c'est pour bientot et non pas en fin d'année/début 2010 ?
> 
> Sinon, tu peux me confirmer si les 2 DLCs sont inclus et si la durée de vies de ces bonus sont largement suffisante ou pas ? Je me tate alors que j'ai déjà le jeu sur X360.


Oui les 2 DLC sont dedans ET SURTOUT : le jeu n'utilise pas windows live.

Je mettrais plus de screen du jeu jusqu'à la sortie, selon les petites règles du topic.

----------


## Pataplouf

Sao qui fait le kéké pendant que je le sauve d'une mort certaine.

----------


## francou008

Le pire avec FU c'est surtout qu'il prend plus de 24Go sur le DD.  :tired:  Merci l'optimisation.

----------


## Esotsm

No One Lives Forever :

Les joies de la traduction française...


Kate Archer, une fille dans laquelle on aime entrer (dans la peau) :


Marrakech, 1972. Kate et ses balles dum-dum :

----------


## Nelfe

> Le pire avec FU c'est surtout qu'il prend plus de 24Go sur le DD.  Merci l'optimisation.


Impressive  ::O:

----------


## Killy

Je savais pas qu'il était prévu sur PC le Force Machin, j'ai bien aimé la démo sur 360 mais vu ce que vous en dites je vais attendre hein  ::O:

----------


## Olipro

> No One Lives Forever :
> 
> Les joies de la traduction française...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/c620269...adc88b95bf.jpg
> 
> Kate Archer, une fille dans laquelle on aime entrer (dans la peau) :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/a20752a...631a9fb617.jpg
> 
> Marrakech, 1972. Kate et ses balles dum-dum :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/6954747...ed06acfff6.jpg


Le pire c'est quand on a fini toute cette série de niveaux et qu'on se rend compte au bout de 2 heures que l'on est encore au tout début du jeu  :Bave:

----------


## Rikimaru

*Aion*

----------


## Rikimaru



----------


## Canard WC

> le 1 !


Et dire que je retrouve plus mon CD  ::|: 
Je m'y serais bien remis !

----------


## Froyok

Franchement, Aion il est moche non ?
J'ai un mal fou à penser qu'il tourne sous le cryengine (2 ?).

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

WipEout HD.

----------


## Erkin_

L'Inkagoulé : Il est disponible sur pc !?

----------


## Say hello

Oh mon dieu oh mon dieu, oui je veux sur pc!
Dis oui!  :Emo: 




> Franchement, Aion il est moche non ?
> J'ai un mal fou à penser qu'il tourne sous le cryengine (2 ?).


Nan le cryengine de Far cry 1.

----------


## bixente

> L'Inkagoulé : Il est disponible sur pc !?


 :^_^: 

La ps3 permet de prendre des screens du jeu qui sont ensuite envoyés sur le serveur de Sony.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> L'Inkagoulé : Il est disponible sur pc !?


^^ Nan, mais comme je le trouve beau j'avais envie de mettre des screens.

----------


## Rikimaru

> Franchement, Aion il est moche non ?
> J'ai un mal fou à penser qu'il tourne sous le cryengine (2 ?).


Cryengine 1, après il faut penser MMO grand public avec une Grande capital de faction, des villes, beaucoup de joueurs affichés pve/pvp et bien évidemment une fluidité du jeu.

Donc oui c'est BEAU et fluide.

----------


## Rikimaru

La config minimum:

P4 2,8Ghz
1Go ram DDR2
il faut une Geforce 6600 ou une ATI X1550
---------------------------------------------------------
Config recommandé

C2D (Dual Core 2) 2 Ghz
2 Go ram DDR2
Geforce 7600 ou une ATI X2600

----------


## Erkin_

> ^^ Nan, mais comme je le trouve beau j'avais envie de mettre des screens.


Et nous faire de faux espoirs par la même occasion !

----------


## Anonyme1023

On en a déjà eu des screens de Wipeout ^^ mais ils ont été effacé avec le temps  :;):

----------


## Anonyme871

Par contre c'est un peu la section pc ici.

----------


## Anonyme1023

Et je vois pas vraiment où est le problème... 
C'est un topic de Screen pour montrer ses screens, à quoi ça sert d'en faire un sur la section Console pour 5 ou 6 jeux qui autorisent justement la prise de screen alors qu'ici c'est tout aussi sympatique d'en avoir ?

Après tout, on a eu plusieurs screens de MGS 4 dans ce thread, et de Halo 3, et personne n'a gueuler...

----------


## Saumon

Et puis surtout , comme c est indiqué sur le premier post ( février 2008), on peut poster des screens pc *et* consoles....

----------


## Lt Anderson

> No One Lives Forever :
> 
> Les joies de la traduction française...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/c620269...adc88b95bf.jpg
> 
> Kate Archer, une fille dans laquelle on aime entrer (dans la peau) :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/a20752a...631a9fb617.jpg
> 
> Marrakech, 1972. Kate et ses balles dum-dum :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/6954747...ed06acfff6.jpg


 ::lol::  ::lol::   Kate!!! Mais...  ::'(:  ::'(:  Comment l'installer sous Vista, vu que j'ai même pas réussi le faire pour NOLF1 sous XP?

----------


## Anonyme871

My apologies. Mais dans ce cas, préciser la console c'est pas mal.
Et j'ai pas "gueuler", juste fait une remarque.

----------


## Esotsm

> Kate!!! Mais...  Comment l'installer sous Vista, vu que j'ai même pas réussi le faire pour NOLF1 sous XP?


Sous Vista, je n'ai pas eu de problèmes particuliers. Il s'est lancé comme un grand, sans rien ajouter ou changer.  ::):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Sous Vista, je n'ai pas eu de problèmes particuliers. Il s'est lancé comme un grand, sans rien ajouter ou changer.


As-tu fait l'install' avec une version boîte ou downloadée?

----------


## war-p

@Esotsm
OMG, faut que mon pote a qui je l'ai prêté me le rende...
Le meilleur jeu jamais sorti... ::wub::  :Emo:  :Bave: 

(Sinon il y a d'autre zone plus sympa, non?)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> La ps3 permet de prendre des screens du jeu qui sont ensuite envoyés sur le serveur de Sony.


Nan, c'est mieux que ça, les screenshots sont stockés sur le disque dur de ta console. ET hop, suffit de les transférer sur une clé USB.

----------


## Esotsm

> As-tu fait l'install' avec une version boîte ou downloadée?


Version boite. Collection Premier.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Version boite. *Collection Premier*.


*A chercher.*
Sous XP l'installation de la version boîte d'origine merdait tojours au chargement du 2e CD.
La *Collection Premier* est optimisée à ce niveau?

----------


## Esotsm

> *A chercher.*
> Sous XP l'installation de la version boîte d'origine merdait tojours au chargement du 2e CD.
> La *Collection Premier* est optimisée à ce niveau?


Au temps pour moi, il s'agit de la BestSeller Series de Sierra. Au dos de la boîte, il est marqué que seuls Win 95/98/2000 sont supportés mais je n'ai eu aucun problème sur Vista. Après, il me semble l'avoir déjà installé sur XP.
Si ça te dit, je le vends sur ce topic : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=38831

----------


## Slayertom

Left 4 dead

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Au temps pour moi, il s'agit de la BestSeller Series de Sierra. Au dos de la boîte, il est marqué que seuls Win 95/98/2000 sont supportés mais je n'ai eu aucun problème sur Vista. Après, il me semble l'avoir déjà installé sur XP.
> Si ça te dit, je le vends sur ce topic : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=38831


Je viens d'y poser la bonne question.  :;):

----------


## un lapin

In your face !!




screen un peu modifié quand même

----------


## bixente

> Left 4 dead
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cdd...27410f38e5.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/803...67b2a1e7d8.jpg


Dead Before Dawn  :B): 

Je vais tester cette campagne ce soir, ça promet.

_"Real zoey"_

----------


## Sao

Hier soir avec les potos on était ravis d'aller faire un tour en ville.



Avec mon frère on a commencé les cours de conduite, c'était génial.



On est même passés sous un pont.



Arrivés en ville, ça nous a rappelé le flim Waterworld, c'était marrant.



En un peu plus crade bien sûr.



Finalement on a fait de la varappe et on a atterri dans un magnifique défilé.



Et vu qu'on était trop forts après c'était nous les chefs.



Puis on est rentrés chez nous, et vu qu'on n'avait plus de bagnoles, on a fait des rocket jumps.

----------


## saddysally

*Torchlight

*Boris débute.


Boris fights.



Boris est content. Il a terminé le mode hard, lvl 42.





Et puis une petite de *Risen*, parce que bon, c'est pas du "moteurquipleure2" mais c'est bô!
_
Le bon, la brute, le truand._

----------


## Esotsm

> @Esotsm
> OMG, faut que mon pote a qui je l'ai prêté me le rende...
> Le meilleur jeu jamais sorti...
> 
> (Sinon *il y a d'autre zone plus sympa, non?*)


Oui.

Y'a Berlin, le soir.


Y'a un avion en perdition aussi.


Et surtout, y'a l'une des meilleures séquences de jeu que j'ai vues dans un jeu vidéo, la chute libre à la poursuite d'un parachute !


Et enfin, un bar d'Hamburg, très fashion.

----------


## J-D

Borderlands cay bö. 




:RockyBalboa:

----------


## Olipro

> Oui.
> 
> Et enfin, un bar d'Hamburg, très fashion.




 ::): 

(c'était clairement inspiré, mais dans une teinte plus orangée.)

----------


## BSRobin

> Hier soir avec les potos on était ravis d'aller faire un tour en ville.
> 
> http://i35.tinypic.com/os8qkn.jpg


Han mais c'est quoi ce rendu cartoon trop bien ?
Sur les images de preview de y'a longtemps, j'avais vu que de la 3D nesque-gen classique...
On croirait se balader dans des artworks de Van Buren  :Emo:

----------


## RUPPY

> Han mais c'est quoi ce rendu cartoon trop bien ?
> Sur les images de preview de y'a longtemps, j'avais vu que de la 3D nesque-gen classique...
> On croirait se balader dans des artworks de Van Buren


Houla, tu as été décongelé hier toi  :tired:

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Chez nous on en a donné des rebelles à l'inquisition. Mais alors les bons coins à champignon ça jamais

----------


## shortanswer

cékanse émoçion  :Emo: 

Assassin's Ceed :





Oblivion :

----------


## Esotsm

> http://uppix.net/1/5/6/cdbffa50d9f09...41762618tt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> (c'était clairement inspiré, mais dans une teinte plus orangée.)


Il te manque l'aquarium malheureux !  ::): 

No One Lives Forever

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'étais Aaah Ka tre !!

----------


## Ebe32

> Aujourd'hui je comprends pourquoi y'a eu tant de bruit a cause du test de* The Witcher* j'aime pas les rpg trop tourné action d'habitude. Genre ou il faut gérer les esquives, ou le timing des coups. Pour moi c'est pause, clic clic clic clic, depause. (Genre Baldur's gate quoi).



et dire qu'on trouve des joueurs sur le forum qui trouvent The Witcher pas joli....

Je l'ai terminé et j'ai adoré!  ::wub::

----------


## Anonyme2016

> et dire qu'on trouve des joueurs sur le forum qui trouvent The Witcher pas joli....


Appeau a troll spotted  :tired:

----------


## Ebe32

Hé hé...non, ce n'est pas le but. C'est juste que dans une discussion, je n'avais pas de screen pour exposer mes arguments comme quoi, je le trouvais magnifique.
Là, c'est fait.... :tired:

----------


## un lapin

maintenant que je peu dunker je m'en passe plus



shoot au buzzer qui rentre, remarquez l'ambiance de folie dans la salle, merci public adoré, dès que je peux je me casse de boston ::P:

----------


## keicain

Attention SPOILER ! ! ! ! !

Ne regarder que si vous êtes prêt.

Le jeu ? Gauche 4 Mort. Campagne...











Et c'est que l'intro...

----------


## ziltoïd

J'apprécie ta traduction totalement incorrecte et assumée de Left 4 Dead.

----------


## Sk-flown

> maintenant que je peu dunker je m'en passe plus


Mr Lacroix est demandé à la vie scolaire?

 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Say hello

*Les pays de la bordure
*

Desert à perte de vue:




Un peu de coop:


Je savais bien que c'était pas un parking souterrain.  ::(: 



Nan t'auras pas mon déjeuneeeeyy!



 :Bave:   :Bave:   :Bave:  :megabave:

----------


## sun tzu

> Attention SPOILER ! ! ! ! !
> 
> Ne regarder que si vous êtes prêt.
> 
> Le jeu ? Gauche 4 Mort. Campagne...
> 
> 
> Et c'est que l'intro...


Tres bonne campagne j'ai pris un pied monstrueux, manque plus que le final  ::wub::

----------


## silverragout

Quelques vieux screens trouvés dans mon dossier de Forteresse d'équipe 2.

----------


## Gabay

Parce que c'est bow...

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Han mais c'est quoi ce rendu cartoon trop bien ?
> Sur les images de preview de y'a longtemps, j'avais vu que de la 3D nesque-gen classique...
> On croirait se balader dans des artworks de Van Buren


Pas mieux, j'avais pas suivi le développement du jeu parce qu'il me semblait pas plus aguichant que ça (que ce soit du point de vue visuel ou du gameplay), mais depuis que Sao (je crois) a posté les premières images sur ce fil, il me fait sacrément envie...

----------


## Nielle

*Le pays des bords*

n'ya pas à dire l'ambiance de ce jeu est génial!



Je le tue ou il me tue?

----------


## Anonyme1023

> http://uppix.net/7/7/a/4e2c0d6ebc5e8...4ec54ea9tt.jpg
> Nan t'auras pas mon déjeuneeeeyy!


Vous faites Skag au niveau 17 Alors que dans la théorie c'est une quête de level 20 ?  :tired:

----------


## Say hello

On l'a fait, c'était long, dur, pénible, on le finissait au corps  à corps..

Mais finalement une bonne gestion des respawn pour racheter des munitions..
Mais on a bien du mettre 30-40min pour le tuer du coup.

Un truc pas mal c'est arenot qui nous a rejoint pour tuer sledge (en étant lvl12..  ::ninja:: ) qui a fini la session lvl17-18.

----------


## Anonyme1023

Avec Ivan, en étant tout les deux du même level et dans la bonne gestion du personnage, sans mourir une fois, on du mettre 20 Minutes, vider les chargeurs de nos trois armes et à la fin j'y étais au cac. La dernière balle d'Ivan à tuer la grosse, mais vraiment la toute dernière balle qu'il gardait sous la main pour quand le gros ouvrirait la gueule  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 12h05 ----------

Mais je prefère quand même ce jolie papillon qui nous a bien démonté la tronche hier :

----------


## Nielle

Je l'ai tué de loin avec la voiture cuila. C'était sport de le visé a la roquette  ::P:

----------


## Gtag

Un petit Strike sur la volaille :




Six messieurs, six !

----------


## La Mimolette

*clap clap clap clap*
Bobby ça c'est... vraiment... Super!

----------


## aKa.

*GTA IV*

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Je l'ai tué de loin avec la voiture cuila. C'était sport de le visé a la roquette


Si t'es tout seul, ESPACE s'occupe de l'auto-lock.

Mais à 3, sans voiture, on a bien déliré. on était placé sur 2 points différents (Ivan et Zilto étaient au niveau du spawn et moi j'étais là ou il fallait allumer les méches xD) c'était très très sport, et très très fun !

ET très dur aussi, woputain ça oui...

----------


## Say hello

Ouai c'est toujours marrant de voir un Rakk Brutal chopper un pote quand on a le dos tourné et que personne s'y attend. 

.. Nan j'ai pas tenté d'allumer un rakk au snip juste avant!  ::ninja::

----------


## Detox

> *GTA IV*
> http://uppix.net/d/9/e/7584a0409b104...1d297c01tt.jpg



Désolé ça m'a sauté aux yeux  ::ninja::

----------


## Killy

Les terres du bord !



Je viens de récupérer un petit flingue qui paye pas de mine mais qui fait une sorte d'explosion électrique de zone bien jolie à voir. Pour un pistolet ça fait drôle j'ai l'impression de tirer avec un énorme fusil à pompe alors que non...

J'adore ce jeu  ::wub::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Mais arretay !! Je peux plus tenir jusqu'à réception de mon Borderland !! XD

----------


## Killy

Pour toi Metal !



 ::P:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Salopard !! XD

----------


## Crackhead Funky

J'étais a quatre.

La nature reprend ses droits.

----------


## Olipro

GTA IV aussi (mais sans les mods graphiques d'ordinateurs du CTU de 24 h chrono)

----------


## LeBabouin

Lamentable:

----------


## gripoil

Nouvelle fournée de The Witcher.
Chapitre 2, c'est bien sympa. Grosse enquête a résoudre, des personnages assez sympa. Et une ville pas vilaine, en tous cas c'est pas celle du premier NWN  :Gerbe:

----------


## LeBabouin



----------


## chenoir

Tain, vos screens de terre du bord ont quelque chose. Je sais pas quoi, mais l'ambiance a l'air particulièrement sympa.

J'attendrais le test de CPC savoir si je me lance dedans ou pas mais il fait diablement envie (en même temps j'ai découvert KF hier, faut pas non plus que je me lance de nouveau dans un nouveau jeu).

----------


## Sao

Surtout que tu vas faire planter les serveurs Gamespy.

Edit : En plus les types ils se cachent dans Borderlands quand ils entendent ton nom.

----------


## Say hello

Et y'a de belles vues:







(J'ai pris les screen en position de sprint, parce que sinon le FOV est serré, et j'avais un problème avec mon bind de FoV.)

----------


## Anonyme7383

Vous m'excuserez pour la qualité douteuse de la mise en scène/des screens, j'ai 30 heures de veille dans les dents  ::zzz:: 





En 1920*1080, tout au max (mais pas d'AA sur ces sceens).

En voici un vite-fait avec l'AA x8 (et ça reste parfaitement fluide).

----------


## Gabay

Petite soirée GTA 4

----------


## Ash_Crow

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/329...b06f70af9a.jpg


Nom du jeu ?

 ::siffle::

----------


## Dark Fread

Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood.

----------


## Esotsm

Encore une bordée de screenshots de *Personne Vit Toujours*, le seul jeu où l'on peut...

... s'échapper d'un bateau qui coule...




... goûter aux charmes d'un hôtel allemand en plein Oktoberfest 1970...




... ou bien encore plonger dans les entrailles dudit bateau.


 ::wub::

----------


## Zeppo

*System Shock 2
*
Bon, je vais faire tâche entre vos jeux next-gen mais bon  ::happy2:: 


Saloperie, ça vraiment été lui ou moi  :WTF: 


Ce mec me fait flipper à chaque fois, je crois toujours que c'est un hybride..


Heureusement, quand la tension est trop grande, j'ai de quoi m'amuser!


Macaques et hybrides qui déboulent à toute berzingue = épuisement des stocks de munitions  ::|: 


6 balles... En tout, j'ai un chargeur tout pile. Pour le peu que j'ai pu voir, 2 macaques, 2hybrides, et visiblement une tourelle. Merde.

----------


## Aghora

Raah  :Bave:  !

Où t'as trouvé une version traduite ?

----------


## Lucaxor

> Bon, je vais faire tâche entre vos jeux next-gen mais bon 
> 
> 
> Saloperie, ça vraiment été lui ou moi 
> http://uppix.net/a/a/9/4ad4efb798fc4...39fd55477b.bmp
> 
> Ce mec me fait flipper à chaque fois, je crois toujours que c'est un hybride..
> http://uppix.net/2/0/3/7d89a5aa84b3a...9ecebfcb4f.bmp
> 
> ...


Ton dernier screen, c'est pile le moment où je galère à chaque partie. Plus de munition, plus de psi. La progression hors template soldat bourrin n'était quand même pas super.  ::|:

----------


## Pelomar

Haf-life 2 rencontre Counter Strike : Source



La salle des missions





Une mission trop chiante en forêt, impossible de voir qui te tires dessus.



Oui, c'est de_dust  :tired: 



Et de_cbble

Excellent mod, dommage que toutes les maps viennent de css

----------


## Zeppo

> *Aghora* 
>                       Raah  !
> 
> Où t'as trouvé une version traduite ?


http://rapidshare.com/files/62940684...ETA_1.zip.html

Garde le lien bien précieusement, dur pour le retrouver  :^_^:   :;): 
La traduction n'est pas super ; et les voix ne sont pas traduites. Pour savoir ce que la madame du début vous dit, il faut aller dans les emails, là c'est traduit.





> Ton dernier screen, c'est pile le moment où je galère à chaque partie. Plus de munition, plus de psi. La progression hors template soldat bourrin n'était quand même pas super.


Au début, j'ai voulu faire le foufou : pas de sauvegardes/chargement quand je suis dans la merde... Belle idée, mais elle tiens pas le choc!
Raa, et quand il reste que 4points de vie... userais-je mon dernier hypo médical? Généralement, si tu l'utilises, tu tombes sur une table de soin plus loin, si tu l'utilises pas, tu tombes sur un hybride  :^_^: 
Terrible ce jeu

----------


## Aghora

> http://rapidshare.com/files/62940684...ETA_1.zip.html
> 
> Garde le lien bien précieusement, dur pour le retrouver  
> La traduction n'est pas super ; et les voix ne sont pas traduites. Pour savoir ce que la madame du début vous dit, il faut aller dans les emails, là c'est traduit.


Merci !! Mais ça ne traduis pas les voix...flûte  ::sad::  ! J'aurais bien aimé comprendre 

Spoiler Alert! 


ce que me dis dans ma tête le cerveau de la Multitude ainsi que tu-sais-qui

.

----------


## Steack

Et moi j'aurais aimé savoir de quel jeu il s'agit  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Esotsm

System Shock 2

----------


## Percolator42

> Et moi j'aurais aimé savoir de quel jeu il s'agit


Un noob il connait pas system shock 2, pointé le du doigt ::P:

----------


## Pelomar

Toujours le même mod, décidément bien sympa.





Ça bastonne sur cbble  ::o: 



L'ironsight de la mitraillette d'HL 2  ::wub:: 



Combat de couloirs



Et le bullet time, que je ne pense jamais a utiliser mais qui est bien marrant.

----------


## Zeppo

> Et moi j'aurais aimé savoir de quel jeu il s'agit



En même temps, ça me semblait évident  ::rolleyes:: 
Nan je rigole, hop corrigé  :;): 




> Merci !! Mais ça ne traduis pas les voix...flûte  ! J'aurais bien aimé comprendre ce que me dis dans ma tête le cerveau de la Multitude ainsi que tu-sais-qui.


Ouaip. Pour 

Spoiler Alert! 


The many

, malgré que je ne me sois pas encore tapé de monologue par celui-ci, j'arrive à comprendre les phrases lancées.
Et pour celui-dont-il-ne-faut-pas-prononcer-le-nom-sans-une-balise-spoiler, lors du passage si phazant 

Spoiler Alert! 


quand il se met à nos parler avec les écrans partout

, on est généralement trop subjugué par la scène pour essayer de traduire. Je me souviens qu'un mec avait traduit ces passages là, et l'avait mis sur son site. Faut que je retrouve le bouzin.

----------


## Sao

C'est quoi ton mod Pelo ?

----------


## WishMast3r

Zeppo le patch FR fonctionne avec les mods graphiques ?

----------


## Steack

> Un noob il connait pas system shock 2, pointé le du doigt


Si tu trouve un lien pour l'acheter, je veut bien moi  :Emo: 
A tout les coups sa s'installe pas sur vista  :tired:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Si tu trouve un lien pour l'acheter, je veut bien moi 
> A tout les coups sa s'installe pas sur vista


http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=25314

Oula par contre pour l'acheter, bon courage !

----------


## Zeppo

> Zeppo le patch FR fonctionne avec les mods graphiques ?



j'ai installé le jeu, le patch, le fix, le patch FR, Arcaniac puis Rebirth (ouais, je savais pas que c'était deux mods distincts)

Ça fonctionne niquel.

J'avais aussi installé d'autres mods la 1ère fois (straylight ect) mais beaucoup de textures n'apparaissaient plus. Je ne sais pas à quoi c'était dû mais bon.


Je sais pas vraiment si c'est légal (enfin, un abandon ware n'est jamais légal) mais de toute façon, vu que le studio a fermé ses portes...



Vous me pensez bien équipé? Regardez bien...




Lieu pas très sympathique? Encore, vous avez pas vu ce qui m'attendez au tournant...

----------


## Anonyme1023

Fais gaffe avec ton lien, pas sur que ce soit valide ici :/

----------


## Plopman

> Je sais pas vraiment si c'est légal (enfin, un abandon ware n'est jamais légal) mais de toute façon, vu que le studio a fermé ses portes...


Oui sauf que le studio ne détenait pas les droits. L'abandonware, c'est illégal.

----------


## Zeppo

J'ai retiré le lien.

----------


## DeZaA

> Du coop sur bordelands
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a5f...5caa778ade.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/aea...e3aac9a81c.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/41e...4fb83ad3de.jpg


Mon dieu on me prend en screen sans même m'en demander la permission!   ::P: h34r:

----------


## Pelomar

> C'est quoi ton mod Pelo ?


CSS SCI FI 3: Hardwired



Tout semble calme sur cs_office (ouais bon, faut pas regarder le cadavre a droite)



ARRRRRGGGGHHHHHH §



Bon, "Extra Gore" c'est peut-être un peu abusé, je crois que je vais rester en "enhanced gore".





Bullet time powwa §

----------


## Olipro

Entre NOLF1, System Shock 2 et css sci (smod ?), il recommence a y avoir du goût à l'intérieur de ce topic  ::wub::

----------


## Sao

Tu parles, ça me donne envie de me réinstaller Nolf 1 & 2 ...

----------


## Nielle

*Torchlight*

Mais ou est charlie?



ça en fait du monde.

----------


## Pelomar

La vision nocturne dans CSS SCI FI 3, c'est assez inutile mais c'est joli.

----------


## Pelomar

Dans ce mod, on peut régler (entre autres) la puissance du bullet time. Je viens juste de tester le bullet time a puissance maximum et c'est énorme, les ennemis giclent a 20 mètres et s'écrasent contre les murs  :Bave:

----------


## gripoil

> Dans ce mod, on peut régler (entre autres) la puissance du bullet time. Je viens juste de tester le bullet time a puissance maximum et c'est énorme, les ennemis giclent a 20 mètres et s'écrasent contre les murs 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/10b...0b75f791ae.jpg


Mais y'a pas le meme mod avec des vraies maps et tout ?
Genre euh ... pareil mais sans CSS dans le nom :P

----------


## Froyok

::O: 
Whoa la déformation est super forte quand même !

---------- Post ajouté à 21h30 ----------




> Mais y'a pas le meme mod avec des vraies maps et tout ?
> Genre euh ... pareil mais sans CSS dans le nom :P


Le Smod ?
Basé sur HL2.

----------


## Aarsk

Une devinette : dans Risen, combien faut-il de personnes pour changer une ampoule ?


... Réponse : moins d'une, parce que sinon ça passe pas  :^_^: 




Et une image de la béta d'Elemental, beta 1.b, où les bateaux ne sont pas encore implémentés :


Ok le vert, je concède l'égalité, mais c'est bien parce que tu t'es planqué.

----------


## Pelomar

> Mais y'a pas le meme mod avec des vraies maps et tout ?
> Genre euh ... pareil mais sans CSS dans le nom :P


C'est quoi que t'appelles des "vraies" maps ?
Sinon t'as le Smod effectivement qui a du bullet time mais a part ça, ils ont pas grand chose a voir.

----------


## Pluton

Dommage qu'il faille posséder CSS et que ça ne tourne pas avec HL² ou ses épisodes... y'a pas une manip pour palier à cet écueil de mauvais goût ?

----------


## Pelomar

> Dommage qu'il faille posséder CSS et que ça ne tourne pas avec HL² ou ses épisodes... y'a pas une manip pour palier à cet écueil de mauvais goût ?


Ouais j'admets que ca c'est chiant. Et non, apparemment c'est Css ou rien.

----------


## gripoil

> C'est quoi que t'appelles des "vraies" maps ?
> Sinon t'as le Smod effectivement qui a du bullet time mais a part ça, ils ont pas grand chose a voir.


Non non, pareil mais pas sur des maps de CSS, ni d'hl² en fait. J'avais vaguemen testé, c'était le meme principe, tu réglais les effets de gore, bullet time, difficulté, iron sight, et tout le tsoin tsoin. Mais sur des maps ... neuves.

----------


## Pelomar

> Non non, pareil mais pas sur des maps de CSS, ni d'hl² en fait. J'avais vaguemen testé, c'était le meme principe, tu réglais les effets de gore, bullet time, difficulté, iron sight, et tout le tsoin tsoin. Mais sur des maps ... neuves.


Je ne sais pas  :Emo:

----------


## Zeppo

J'vais essayer ton mod qu'à l'air fichtrement bien!

----------


## gripoil

> Je ne sais pas


Après quelques recheches je vois juste le smod qui ressemble. Peut être que j'avais testé les 2 en même temps et que j'ai fais un drole de mélange dans ma tête.

----------


## Pelomar

Ca doit être ça  :B):

----------


## Ozburne

Petite cession sur " _Pays de frontière_  " !



... nous on a trouvé l'Arche...

----------


## silverragout

*Killing Flood*


Chenoir aka Je vais afk pipi 30 minutes. Heureusement que mon skillz a su le protéger.


Chenoir aka le prêcheur.


Bip bip bip bip.

----------


## ziltoïd

Au niveau 10? Ca rush là.

----------


## Ozburne

> Au niveau 10? Ca rush là.



... c'était ironique  ::P:   ... si tu mattes bien la forme des bagnoles ...

----------


## ziltoïd

On sait jamais, ça cheat comme des porcs en multi  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Ozburne

Pas entre canards rassures toi.

Limite on prend notre temps et on fait plus les cons en se tapant le bourre en bagnoles au lieu de faire les missions.

Franchement , chaque joueurs ayant aimé *Diablo* se doit d'essayer *Borderlands* ... c'est addictif au possible !

----------


## ziltoïd

Ouais, avec des canards c'est super sympa, Ivan, moi et catz, on monte un perso tranquillou et on se marre bien. 
Malgré tout, dans les canards, y a aussi des gros boulets (et c'est décevant).

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Pas entre canards rassures toi.


Euh si. On c'est taper, Ivan et moi, un boulet dont j'ai même plus le pseudo en tête.

Le mec, déjà nous balançait en boucle des "lol" à chaque fin de phrase sur Mumble (Oui, en vocal.) en nous sortant des trucs du genre "Ouais j'ai joué à Aion mais il me gonfle ce jeu, j'ai mis un bot là, mon perso joue tout seul, c'est mieux" (Alors qu'on jouait à Borderlands)

Puis il nous rejoins en coop en nous collant un personnage de niveau 50 "Non mais c'est un perso cheaté, il était direct 50 avec un programme pour"  :tired: 

Heureusement qu'Ivan avait des soucis avec son jeu, ce qui nous a permis de disparaitre de Mumble sans dire mot, mais bordel je m'attendai pas un jour à croisé un canard comme ça

----------


## Anton

> Ouais, avec des canards c'est super sympa, *Ivan*, *moi* et *catz*, on monte un perso tranquillou et on se marre bien.





> Euh si. On c'est taper, *Ivan* et *moi*, un *boulet* dont j'ai même plus le pseudo en tête.


Mmm  :tired:

----------


## Isokino

Je me suis pisser de rire  :;):

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Mmm


Samedi dernier avec Ivan on a jouer qu'en duo jusqu'à 4h du matin. Le soir on fais du duo, et l'aprem quand on est là tout les trois, Ziltoïd, Ivan et moi, on fais ça ensemble ^^

EDIT : Ah merde, je viens de comprendre ! Non mais y'a aucun lien entre le boulet de Ziltoïd ! Promis !

----------


## Anton

:^_^:

----------


## ziltoïd

Hum, je joue plus avec vous moi  ::cry:: .
Briseur de ménage Anton  ::cry:: .

----------


## Silver

En attendant de finir de télécharger la démo de L4D2 un peu de jeu gratuit avec Igneous, le totem qui roule qui roule... et qui bouffe ta carte graphique.









Je ré-essaierai sans le motion blur, le problème c'est que quand on change les paramètres graphiques en plein milieu d'un niveau ça relance le niveau.  ::|:

----------


## Say hello

*Bordelland
*


"Ashlook, prend une bagnole et viens me chercher!"



"aaaaah.."



"AAAAAAAAAAAH"

----------


## Silver

Démo de Left4Dead2

Bateau !


Cafetière !


Sang !


Retour sur Killing Floor !


:languedepute:

----------


## Gabay

Screen de la démo L4D2, sans plus, pas le plaisir de la démo que le 1 m'avait apporté.

----------


## BlueTemplar

Une guitare comme arme de CaC pour L4D2 ... j'avais pas trop suivi là mais ... C'est une blague nan ?

----------


## Acteon

Non et elle fait dzoing§ a chaque coup  :^_^:

----------


## Bloub et Riz

L4D2 est très axé sur la dérision, second degré tout ça, donc c'est «normal».

----------


## Anton

Oui, on l'a compris dès le début, au moment de l'annonce de son développement  :^_^:

----------


## Plopman



----------


## Froyok

> Oui, on l'a compris dès le début, au moment de l'annonce de son développement


Hooo le beau troll ! Mais j'applaudis quand même !  ::ninja::

----------


## KiwiX

> Oui, on l'a compris dès le début, au moment de l'annonce de son développement


Enfin un mec bien  :B):

----------


## Anton

:Cigare:

----------


## Killy

Borderlands pour changer :


_Come one everybody check me out I'm dancing, I'm Dancing !_

Un robot débile de sauvé, un. Et en remerciement j'ai droit à la dance de la joie robotique.

----------


## Goji

Han, me jetez pas de petits cailloux pointus si tout le monde le savait sauf moi, mais on peut jouer en TPS dans Borderlands ?

----------


## Killy

Pas de base, mais en bindant une touche tu peux passer en troisième personne. C'est pas forcément terrible mais ça marche. Par contre j'ai jamais vraiment joué comme ça, c'était juste pour prendre des screens.




> Third Person Camera (courtesy of [BoX]SteroidFreud):
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 
> Within WillowInput.ini:
> 
> Search for [WillowGame.WillowPlayerInput]. Below the chunk of bindings, add the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source

----------


## Goji

Merchi  ::): 
Entre ça et le réglage du FOV, ça va sentir fort le cambouis à la maison ce soir ^^

----------


## chenoir

A cause de vos conneries j'ai failli craquer pour Borderlands. Heureusement pour mon compte en banque qu'ils ne l'avaient pas au micromania de gare du nord et que j'avais la flemme d'aller à la fnoque de chatelet  :B): .

----------


## darkgrievous

> A cause de vos conneries j'ai failli craquer pour Borderlands. Heureusement pour mon compte en banque qu'ils ne l'avaient pas au micromania de gare du nord et que j'avais la flemme d'aller à la fnoque de chatelet .


il te reste direct2drive ou il est  à 35€  :;):

----------


## hommedumatch

Sincèrement, je ne sais pas si je vais prendre Left2Dead 2 ou pas, même si les photos donnent envie. Mon frère a deja franchi le pas, mais j'ai un goût de "deja joué".

Sinon, je voudrais bien qu'on m'explique d'ou vient mon attrait pour cette photo
(The Elder Scrolls : Oblivion)

----------


## Anton

Le très beau bâton de mage ?

----------


## ziltoïd

Il flotte à n'en pas douter...scandale §§§§

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Peut être mais il y a plus d'une corde a son arc....  ::|: 



 :^_^:

----------


## Anton

_- Ils flottent, ils flottent touuusss..._

----------


## Pluton

Oui, je sais il est pas sorti, mais j'y joue dans mes rêves les plus humides.

 :Bave:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Sincèrement, je ne sais pas si je vais prendre Left2Dead 2 ou pas, même si les photos donnent envie. Mon frère a deja franchi le pas, mais j'ai un goût de "deja joué".
> 
> Sinon, je voudrais bien qu'on m'explique d'ou vient mon attrait pour cette photo
> (The Elder Scrolls : Oblivion)
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/16f...07a1376771.jpg


C'est pour Metal? Fais gaffe il va le réinstaller!

----------


## Froyok

> Oui, je sais il est pas sorti, mais j'y joue dans mes rêves les plus humides.
> http://eye.streumon-studio.com/uploa...tworks_009.jpg


Quand tu l'auras sous les doigts, tu seras tellement moite que t'arriveras même pas à cliquer sur le bouton "play".

(Cauchemarde bien cette nuit !  ::ninja::  )

----------


## LetoII

> http://www.iconsoffright.com/news/pennywise.jpg
> 
> _- Ils flottent, ils flottent touuusss..._



 ::wub::  (cf avatar  :^_^: )

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est pour Metal? Fais gaffe il va le réinstaller!


Ah, mais Oblivion et les mods n'ont jamais été désinstallé de ma machine même si je n'y joue absoluement plus.

----------


## Dark Fread

J'ai encore passé plusieurs heures à bidouiller les réglages, pas moyen... Le framerate oscille inéluctablement entre 90 (plage, intérieurs) et 10 fps (poursuite de flics, explosions), tout ça avec stuttering, clipping et tout le tintouin alors que j'ai pris soin de ne même pas dépasser les limites débiles estimées dans le tableau de paramétrage.
Y'a des baffes qui se perdent... 






Je mets mon pare-chocs où je veux, et c'est souvent dans la gueule.


Give me a ride you motherfuck...§

Règlages : 


Configuration : 
Windows XP 32 teub
Ati Radeon 4850
Core2Duo E8400
4 gigots de RAM

Et ça tourne bof, donc.

----------


## un lapin

Un petit peu de basket pour ceux qui hésitent encore à acheter 2k10


tite interception l'air de rien

----------


## Ozburne

Encore une petite cession de " _Pays de Frontière_ " :



... 3h de coop , juste 5 lvl de plus ... mais toujours à faire les cons en bagnole ...

----------


## Anonyme871

Quelques screens de Roller Coaster Tycoon 3. 

Un complexe aquatique élaboré par mes soins

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Règlages : 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/b509...b559f8007d.jpg
> 
> Configuration : 
> Windows XP 32 teub
> Ati Radeon 4850
> Core2Duo E8400
> 4 gigots de RAM
> 
> Et ça tourne bof, donc.


Ton GPU n'a que 512 Mo de mémoire vidéo ?

----------


## Frypolar

> J'ai encore passé plusieurs heures à bidouiller les réglages, pas moyen... Le framerate oscille inéluctablement entre 90 (plage, intérieurs) et 10 fps (poursuite de flics, explosions), tout ça avec stuttering, clipping et tout le tintouin alors que j'ai pris soin de ne même pas dépasser les limites débiles estimées dans le tableau de paramétrage.
> Y'a des baffes qui se perdent... 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6dc...516a50073c.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/607...f2eb544c4a.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/00e...5083fb0269.jpg
> Je mets mon pare-chocs où je veux, et c'est souvent dans la gueule.
> ...


Baisse la densité de circulation et la distance des détails. Ça bouffe pas mal en ressources processeur et avec un Core2Duo ça peut être la raison de ton problème.

----------


## Sk-flown

GTA c'est quad core pour être tranquille.

----------


## M.Rick75

*Dragoune en nage*
Bon, c'est juste un screen pris automatiquement par le jeu. Graphiquement certains pourront trouver ça un poil moyen/moyen-plus mais, même si c'était mes toutes premières impressions (et variables, ça dépend des trucs), vite on se trouve happé par l'univers, des micros détails, le background qui semble méga solide et dense, les premiers combats, la mise en place de la détermination du héros à se lancer dans l'histoire principale... Bourdel, je viens juste de finir le prologue (1 des 6, le noble humain) et j'ai juste trouvé ça énorme.
... Par contre pour la démo de Left 4 Dead 2, j'ai repris deux fois des moules.

----------


## Rikimaru

*Aion*

Bizarre comme pseudo.



Mignonne


Vilaine

----------


## Gobelin

> tite interception l'air de rien
> http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/271...0423093304.jpg


L'attitude du joueur adverse au second plan, comme dans la réalité  ::o:

----------


## Marty

> Quelques screens de Roller Coaster Tycoon 3. 
> 
> Un complexe aquatique élaboré par mes soins


Sympa, on sent que tu y as passé du temps !  :;): 




> *Aion*


On dirait vraiment GW je trouve (en plus beau évidement) mais c'est la même touche graphique (et toujours aussi bien optimisé je pense).




> L'attitude du joueur adverse au second plan, comme dans la réalité


C'est vrai que ce 2K10 est impressionnant graphiquement...

----------


## Dark Fread

> Ton GPU n'a que 512 Mo de mémoire vidéo ?


Tout-à-fait.




> Baisse la densité de circulation et la distance des détails. Ça bouffe pas mal en ressources processeur et avec un Core2Duo ça peut être la raison de ton problème.


Je refuse de baisser la circulation §
J'ai mis la distance de détails à fond parce que ça ne semble avoir aucune influence sur mon framerate. (?)




> GTA c'est quad core pour être tranquille.


Oui, bah ça devrait pas amha.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Je refuse de baisser la circulation §
> J'ai mis la distance de détails à fond parce que ça ne semble avoir aucune influence sur mon framerate. (?)


C'est la mauvaise méthode, la technique(valable pour tous les jeux) c'est de trouver un spot qui comporte un peu de tout, arbres, grillage, circulation, immeubles, piétons, eau, etc...
Regarder quels réglages minimums(et non le contraire) tu trouves acceptables, avec fraps pour voir les fps entre chaques changements.

Peut-être que la distance des détails n'influe pas directement sur les fps mais ça peut créer des micros saccades a chaque changement de zones.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> ... Par contre pour la démo de Left 4 Dead 2, j'ai repris deux fois des moules.


J'y ai joué et désinstallé. Aucun intérêt.

----------


## MrLex13

Quelque image de The hunter:

----------


## Ogib

> Quelque image de The hunter:


Pauvre cerf  ::'(:

----------


## bixente

*Dragon Age Origins*



 ::wub::

----------


## Dark Fread

> Quelque image de The hunter:


Oh, un collègue !

----------


## Anton

Monstres.  :Emo:

----------


## gripoil

D'un côté l'abus de sang c'est relou dès le début. Mais d'un autre on se dit pas a quel point c'est sensé être gore les combats a l'épée ou a la massue.
Si Boullite avait existé au moyen age ou dans les délires fantastiques, ils auraient fait fortune.



Mais bon, je cracherais pas sur un patch less blood.

----------


## Frypolar

On peut pas virer le sang dans les dialogues après un combat via une option ?

----------


## Anonyme871

> Sympa, on sent que tu y as passé du temps !


Merci. T'imagines même pas le temps que j'y perd, surtout que je bosse sur un parc entier ayant au moins ce niveau de qualité. Vive le chômage  ::lol:: 
Bon, ce soir attendez-vous a être abreuvé de screens RCT  :Bave: .

----------


## gripoil

> On peut pas virer le sang dans les dialogues après un combat via une option ?


Bah non sinon ça serait déjà fait.
Je fouille vite fait les fichiers de config. Pas de ligne contenant "blood" ou "gore" a première vue.

----------


## Lucaxor

> Bah non sinon ça serait déjà fait.
> Je fouille vite fait les fichiers de config. Pas de ligne contenant "blood" ou "gore" a première vue.


Attends, ça veut dire qu'à partir du premier combat tu prends 15 L d'hémoglobine qui vont te suivre pendant tout le jeu?  ::O:

----------


## Frypolar

> Bah non sinon ça serait déjà fait.
> Je fouille vite fait les fichiers de config. Pas de ligne contenant "blood" ou "gore" a première vue.


Pixelpirate en avait parlé dans un de ses Gaming Live. Ça doit se trouver quelque part  ::unsure:: .

----------


## gripoil

> Attends, ça veut dire qu'à partir du premier combat tu prends 15 L d'hémoglobine qui vont te suivre pendant tout le jeu?


Non non ça part... tu m'diras moi c'est parti après [gros truc a pas dévoiler sur l'intro des elfes dalatiens sinon c'est pas drôle] donc j'ai pas pu voir apres 10 minutes par exemple.
Mais bon moi j'avais pas de sang quand je sortais mon arc, mais mon pote oui qui y allait a l'épée. (c'est déjà ça)




> Pixelpirate en avait parlé dans un de ses Gaming Live. Ça doit se trouver quelque part .


Euh bah qu'il me dise comment faire, c'est qui ?  ::XD:: 
Non j'ai parcourus les xml en speed, j'ai rien vu, et y'a enormément de ligne. J'ai cherché blood, violence, gore, you've got red on you  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Anton

C'est désactivable tout court, pas de demie-mesure apparemment.

----------


## gripoil

> C'est désactivable tout court, pas de demie-mesure apparemment.


Ah bon j'ai regardé dans config et j'ai rien vu.
edit: euh merde c'est vrai c'est topic des screenshots ici, continuons a côté non ?

----------


## Anton

Je l'ai lu plusieurs fois, t'as bien maté les options ?
Le contraire serait étonnant.

Ou alors comme pour Risen avec l'autoaim, ils ont viré l'option au dernier moment  :tired:

----------


## gripoil

Ah ok c'est dans options une fois dans le jeu, pas dans le launcher.


Je vais le virer et voir ce que ça donne. Si y'a du sang pendant les combats tout va bien, si ça gicle pas sur les armures j'm'en tamponne un peu beaucoup.


"Vous devez réunir votre groupe avant d'aller plus loin"

----------


## IrishCarBomb

*La guerilla de la faction rouge.*

Petite session nettoyage :








Euh... oh merde !


Tenue de route d'un 4x4 :


Freinage d'un 4x4 :

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Moi et mon chien que j'ai appelé "Laxatif"
J'avais commencé avec ce perso :

Que j'ai appelé provençal, mais l'absence de réponse "c'est pas faux" dans les dialogue l'ont rendu inintéressant.

 :tired:

----------


## gripoil

Quand j'ai choisi l'expression de mon personnage, j'ai trouvé qu'il avait l'air ... confiant, en fait il est tout triste, et voilà surement le seul moment du jeu ou ça a l'air de coller a ce qu'il se passe  :^_^: 








Mec ! La texture dans ton dos est putain de classe  :Bave: 




Je sens que par a suite ça va se transformer en conseil genre "communauté de l'anneau".





Bon, j'vais surement recommencer. C'est pas comme si j'avais pas fait 405930 fois le donjon d'Irenicus, j'ai l'habitude.

----------


## Logan

L'optimisation, le pathfinding de fou, tu peux pas test

----------


## M0mo

C'est moi où tu as une poêle comme arme de cac?

----------


## Logan

> C'est moi où tu as une poêle comme arme de cac?


S'il n'y avait que çà. J'ose même pas te dire le reste des armes de CaC ..

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Yaarrrh :



Manquerait plus qu'une retouche et ça ressemblerait à une peinture :



Ouais j'ai fait une baignade dans le sang de porc avant de venir :

----------


## gripoil

Dernière grosse fournée.

Pour l'instant je me ballade vite fait dans le jeu. Je viens de partir sur un pariat nain roublard.
J'ai menti a mon patron, s'il l'apprend il va me démolir, en plus j'ai volé ce que j'étais sensé lui rapporter. C'est pas comme si un type d'une espece d'ordre de héros allait m'embarquer dans leur bataille contre l'engeance, mais je sens qu'il faut pas que j'm'en fasse aujourdh'ui.

Petite comparaison vue tactique/TPS





Ouais bah les temps changent ...  :tired:

----------


## bixente

La suite du premier Screen de Pipboy, ça donne ca :





Morrigan  ::wub:: .

----------


## KiwiX

> L'optimisation, le pathfinding de fou, tu peux pas test
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/35f...10b77e8713.jpg


Mais, mais ! C'est aussi bien développé que le premier  ::o:  Hahaha.

----------


## Detox

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/675...7febafd41c.jpg
> 
> Morrigan .


On dirait un mauvais mod Oblivion fait par un gamin de 15 ans qui se fap fap sur le jeu.  :tired: 
Plus je le vois, moins il me fait envie, celui-là.  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est moi où tu as une poêle comme arme de cac?


Cadeau :

Non tu ne rêves pas, je viens de décapiter un zombie avec une guitare, et sans la péter s'il te plait  :B): .

Ils ont pas mal bossé sur "l'intérieur" des zombies (ils auraient plutôt dû bosser sur autre chose mais bon) :


Burn, baby, burn :


Ça c'est bien :


Ça par contre c'est pas bien :




Et ça c'est carrément naze : on peut tuer les zombies à travers la fenêtre et à travers la porte de la safe house avec une arme de corps à corps.

----------


## Rikimaru

> On dirait un mauvais mod Oblivion fait par un gamin de 15 ans qui se fap fap sur le jeu. 
> Plus je le vois, moins il me fait envie, celui-là.


 Pareille c'est désolant. :tired:

----------


## Pluton

:tired: 
Encore un peu de travail et la 3D aura presque la finesse de la belle 2D d'antan. :relou:
En tout cas dès qu'on se rapproche je constate que le design est à peu près aussi à chier qu'oblivion. Quand aux portraits, j'en parle même pas, comparé aux JDR oldschool, ils auraient au moins pu garder ça.

----------


## Anton

Tout n'est pas dans le graphisme  :tired:  

Enfin, surtout, on ne peut pas non plus demander à un jeu dev depuis 2003 et apparemment peu remis au goût du jour, d'être aussi beau que des jeux actuels  ::lol::

----------


## ATP

Je me permets de poster l'info ici, ça peux intéresser quelques Canards :

Les F.S.F et Digital Bros organise un concours de screenz *ArmA2*.





> C'est avec un immense plaisir que le clan Force Spéciale Française en colaboration avec Digital Bros vous annonce le lancement d'un nouveau concours sur ArmA 2. Dès maintenant, et pendant trois semaines, les candidats seront invités à prendre la plus belle capture d'écran sur ArmA II. Toute créativité quelle qu'elle soit est autorisée, donnez libre cours à votre imagination.
> 
> Le concours est ouvert à tous, petits et grands, vétérans et néophytes, n'hésitez donc pas à venir tenter votre chance ici, et pourquoi pas gagner l'une des nombreuses récompenses proposées par Digital Bros.


 la suite de l'info et le règlement

----------


## bixente

@Detox, @Rikimaru, @PLuton.

Non mais attendez, on vous sert un jeu comme Dragon Age sur un plateau et vous trouvez à redire sur le design et la technique qui oui, datent de 2004...

Sérieux, les gars, arrêtez les jeux vidéos, si vous êtes à ce point aigri, achetez vous une ps3 et attendez FF13, vous pleurerez sur le design japonais à chier mais au moins, les persos seront bien modélisés et vous serez contents du nombre de polygone qu'ils contiennent.  ::|:

----------


## Ash_Crow

Je crois que t'as rien compris à leurs propos.

(Remarque, j'ai pas trop compris quand Pluton parlait de la belle 2D de l'an dernier (ben oui, "antan"), en montrant une image d'un jeu d'il y a dix ans  ::ninja:: )

----------


## bixente

> Je crois que t'as rien compris à leurs propos.


Ah c'était pour déconner ? bah au temps pour moi.

Ca m'apprendra à poster le matin après une nuit raccourcie pour cause de Dragon Age.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Je pense pas que c'était pour déconner, mais leur plainte portait plus sur le design que sur la technique... Enfin c'est ce que j'ai compris.

----------


## bixente

C'est quand même beaucoup mieux qu'Oblivion ou Fallout 3 au niveau des animations et postures des personnages pendant les dialogues (oui je sais, le niveau était pas très élevé au départ).

Et puis là au moins, la tête ne semble pas avoir été "collée" au reste du corps.  :^_^: 

Mais je rejoins l'avis général, les personnages du jeu sont moches, oui, c'est pas Mass Effect.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Mais je rejoins l'avis général, les personnages du jeu sont moches, oui, c'est pas Mass Effect.


Marrant j'aurai dit le contraire en voyant les screens.

----------


## bixente

> Marrant j'aurai dit le contraire en voyant les screens.


Après, c'est le classique effet "clone" des RPG, les personages principaux sont pour la plupart regardables mais les NPC sont forcément tous moches.

Mass Effect n'échappait pas non plus à cette règle, UE3 ou pas.

----------


## Belhoriann

> Après, c'est le classique effet "clone" des RPG, les personages principaux sont pour la plupart regardables mais les NPC sont forcément tous moches.
> 
> Mass Effect n'échappait pas non plus à cette règle, UE3 ou pas.


C'est marrant je ne suis pas du tout de cet avis, l'effet clone tend vers 0 et que se soit Duncan, le roi ou encore le chien je leur trouve tous un certain charisme ainsi qu'une modélisation très correcte.
Cependant je ne peux m'empêcher de penser aux sims 3 quand je voix l'aspect graphique général...Je m'étonne moi même  ::huh::

----------


## chenoir

Bon, je crois que je vais partir un peu en avance pour m'acheter Dragon Age moi. Bande de tentateurs  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Killy

> Bon, je crois que je vais partir un peu en avance pour m'acheter Dragon Age moi. Bande de tentateurs .


Faut que j'arrête de regarder le topi des screenshots, ça me donne envie de l'acheter moi  ::O: 

Il tourne bien, il est gourmand?

----------


## LetoII

> Bon, je crois que je vais partir un peu en avance pour m'acheter Dragon Age moi. Bande de tentateurs .


C'est pas gagné, erreur de pressage, retour à la fabrique, pas de boite avant le 12.

----------


## Anton

Donc go Steam/DLgamer/autre, comme tous les autres moutons fans  ::P: 
Et à toi les joies de l'install de merde  ::lol::

----------


## Setzer

L'install du jeu se passe pas trop mal en général, c'est les DLC qui foutent la merde.

Par contre quand tu commence à jouer comme l'a dit un canard, mieux vaut avoir une montre à proximité parce que les heures défilent sans qu'on s'en rende compte, vraiment.

----------


## LetoII

> Donc go Steam/DLgamer/autre, comme tous les autres moutons fans 
> Et à toi les joies de l'install de merde


Acheté chez DLgamer, aucun souci d'install, faut juste passer 30 sec à lire la doc livrée avec et tout va bien. ::rolleyes::

----------


## Detox

> Je pense pas que c'était pour déconner, mais leur plainte portait plus sur le design que sur la technique... Enfin c'est ce que j'ai compris.


Exactement. Je trouve que Dragon Age s'en tire bien pour un moteur aussi vieux, mais bon ça empêche pas que les persos ont, à mon avis, un peu le charisme d'un poulpe. Ceci dit, je juge sur une screen, je vois rien en mouvement, et aucun dialogue, c'est sûrement un peu hâtif.
Et puis bon, c'est pas pire qu'Oblivion, mais je suis juste déçu que dans tous les RPG qui sortent actuellement les dev passent plus de temps à modéliser des armures ( ou des décolletés, dans le cas présent ), qu'à créer de véritables personnages. 

Et pour recadrer tout en foutant en l'air tout ce que je viens de dire, hop, un petit screen de ma bi8ch nazie dans Mass Effect tout fraîchement installé  ::ninja::  :

  

Et quelques screens sûrement vus et revus de CoD 4, parce que cette mission roxxe :

----------


## Tromzy

C'est la piscine de Prypiat ?

----------


## Detox

Pas la piscine, le hall du grand truc que je sais plus ce que c'est.
EDIT : Ah j'avais pris la piscine aussi.

----------


## Dark Fread

Ah oui parce qu'en plus de ramer comme une merde, ça se permet de bugger, wtf.

----------


## Detox

Mais non, c'est le rendu de la pollution.  ::ninja::

----------


## LeBabouin

J'ai eu ça avec ma CG. Underworld ça s'appelle lol. Ca a l'air un peu naze, mais je vous remettrai un screen quand elle sera en short ou plus si affinité. Attention, elle pète.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Et pour recadrer tout en foutant en l'air tout ce que je viens de dire, hop, un petit screen de ma bi8ch nazie dans Mass Effect tout fraîchement installé  :
> 
>  http://omploader.org/tMnBqNQ


Yyyyeah... Et tu trouves toujours que les persos de DAO ont un charisme de poulpe ?  ::ninja::

----------


## LeBabouin

Ca devient bon, dommage le cul carré  ::|:

----------


## Frypolar

Dragon Age moche ? Mouais.



Petit dialogue marrant entre un apprenti qui doit allumer un feu et son tuteur. Je mets juste les liens pour que les apprentis mages puissent le découvrir en jouant  ::): .

http://uppix.net/4/3/9/e254802fce25c...49cd08b732.png
http://uppix.net/6/6/8/28d0ac08f2c08...aa9be742b5.png
http://uppix.net/f/5/e/fb569caba5a52...9fdadb1d5b.png

----------


## Detox

> Yyyyeah... Et tu trouves toujours que les persos de DAO ont un charisme de poulpe ?


J'ai précisé que 
1-ça foutait en l'air mon discours

et 

2-En théorie elle est nazi.

 ::ninja:: 

En plus, sérieusement, comparé à tout ce que j'ai pu voir de Dragon Age, c'est beaucoup mieux. Ouvrez les yeux et arrêtez de défendre tout et n'importe quoi uniquement parce que vous attendez un descendant à Baldur. 
On dirait les fanboys de Fallout 3 des fois, heureusement que DA a plus de qualités.  ::ninja::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Nan mais elle est moche  ::):

----------


## Detox

Bah grave.

----------


## Rikimaru

*Tropico 3* 

Voila un mauvais dictateur 


5 min après


20 min après


Mais qu'est-ce qu'une rebelle Française vient foutre dans mon ile  ::(: 


Une école sera bâti à ton nom camarade  :^_^:

----------


## Ogib

> Ca devient bon, dommage le cul carré 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/ae41...cb5728dbd0.jpg


Meuuh non il est pas carré :

----------


## Rikimaru

Suite et fin puis désoler au double poste.
Merde une invasion  ::o:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/591...9bb53f1438.jpg
> 
> 5 min après
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5f1...d20f8d022f.jpg


Ta gagné environ 70 000 dollars en moins de 5 min ?  :tired: 
C'est possible hein , mais pour un dictateur qui n'a émis aucun décrets et qui n'a rien mis sur son compte perso , je trouve ca un peu gros a avalé ...
(cmb protected  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Anonyme871

Quelques screens en passant.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> En plus, sérieusement, comparé à tout ce que j'ai pu voir de Dragon Age, c'est beaucoup mieux. Ouvrez les yeux et arrêtez de défendre tout et n'importe quoi uniquement parce que vous attendez un descendant à Baldur.


Pour y avoir jouer plusieurs heures déjà, je le défends uniquement parce que le jeu est excellent, pas parce que je m'attends à un descendant de Baldur's Gate ( dont je suis pas particulièrement fan d'ailleurs ).

----------


## LeBabouin

> Yyyyeah... Et tu trouves toujours que les persos de DAO ont un charisme de poulpe ?


Ben il a du charisme, le poulpe dans le TRU en tout cas !

----------


## Rikimaru

> Ta gagné environ 70 000 dollars en moins de 5 min ? 
> C'est possible hein , mais pour un dictateur qui n'a émis aucun décrets et qui n'a rien mis sur son compte perso , je trouve ca un peu gros a avalé ...
> (cmb protected )


Oui avec un cheat code
edit j'en suis pas fière ca casse l'intérêt du jeu.

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Oui avec un cheat code
> edit j'en suis pas fière ca casse l'intérêt du jeu.


C'est pas avec toi que je me suis presque risqué de jouer à Borderlands et qui utilisait un cheat pour avoir un Soldier level 50, et qui utilise un bot pour Aion, par simple hasard ? (J'peux confondre, j'ai pas retenu le pseudo de ce monsieur)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Pensant trouver l'édition collector de Dragon Age Origins en magasin ce qui ne fut pas le cas, je me suis résigné à le prendre sur Steam. FFfffuuuuuuuuuuu !!

----------


## Rikimaru

> C'est pas avec toi que je me suis presque risqué de jouer à Borderlands et qui utilisait un cheat pour avoir un Soldier level 50, et qui utilise un bot pour Aion, par simple hasard ? (J'peux confondre, j'ai pas retenu le pseudo de ce monsieur)


Non c'est pas moi.

----------


## Erkin_

Les jeux vidéo chez Bioware :

----------


## ikarad

> Suite et fin puis désoler au double poste.
> Merde une invasion 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/554...03bd2c2c66.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/982...88426ff4f2.jpg


Est-ce que la version finale est plus optimisé que la démo car la démo rame sur ma gtx280 lorsqu'on se trouve en pleins milieux des arbres (12-14 i/s) au dézoom max?
En fait j'ai regardé mais c'est la distance de vue qui fait effondrer le nombre d'i/s (sans ça avec tout le reste à fond je suis à 65 i/s), les autres options ou la réso n'ayant que peu d'effet sur le nombre d'i/s.

---------- Post ajouté à 22h04 ----------




> @Detox, @Rikimaru, @PLuton.
> 
> Non mais attendez, on vous sert un jeu comme Dragon Age sur un plateau et vous trouvez à redire sur le design et la technique qui oui, datent de 2004...
> 
> Sérieux, les gars, arrêtez les jeux vidéos, si vous êtes à ce point aigri, achetez vous une ps3 et attendez FF13, vous pleurerez sur le design japonais à chier mais au moins, les persos seront bien modélisés et vous serez contents du nombre de polygone qu'ils contiennent.


On peut quand même vouloir un bon jeu et un beau jeu avec une technique à la pointe. Je vois pas en quoi les 2 sont incompatibles ou alors c'est être à la mode que de chier sur ça. Mais perso, la mode et moi ça a toujours fait mille. ::(: 

De nombreux jeux par le passé ont montré que c'était possible.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

AHA YEAH ! Finally :

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/53a8884...ec7082f35f.jpg

----------


## DarkChépakoi

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/49a4446...1cfb981146.jpg

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/0dfce64...bfb84e160b.jpg

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/4955617...730cba72c3.jpg

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ptain faites gaffe avec les spoils sur Dragonage quand même

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Ptain faites gaffe avec les spoils sur Dragonage quand même


Oukay je cache. Désolé.

----------


## DarkChépakoi

> Ptain faites gaffe avec les spoils sur Dragonage quand même


Ok ok j'édite.

----------


## Erkin_

> On peut quand même vouloir un bon jeu et un beau jeu avec une technique à la pointe. Je vois pas en quoi les 2 sont incompatibles ou alors c'est être à la mode que de chier sur ça. Mais perso, la mode et moi ça a toujours fait mille.


Ça tombe bien, il est beau Dragon Age !

Jour :


Nuit :

----------


## chenoir

CA manque d'effet neskjayne comme du bloume ou du achdéhère.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy



----------


## chenoir

CA donne envie quand même.

----------


## Erkin_

Les visages sont inexpressifs, mais bien sûr !


La dream team !


Pour en revenir au symbole de NWN (de chandrie dans le jeu), on peut le voir un peu partout dans les temples aussi.

----------


## gripoil

> AHA YEAH ! Finally :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/53a8884...ec7082f35f.jpg




Spoiler Alert! 


Dis toi que je joue un nain avec une putain de barbe...  ::O:  ...j'ai pas osé cliquer, mais j'ai fini par le faire, mon Dieu, j'suis traumatisé.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Les jeux vidéo chez Bioware :
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/d/a/36a75fa32329d...a6297a77tt.jpg
> 
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/7/5/9/4/a/th...950f4c28dd.jpg


Ahah 


Non mais c'est quoi ce jeu où les mecs n'ont pas de cordes à leur arc (huhu.. Jeux de mots, humour)... Et accessoirement des persos avec des têtes de chien battus (je voulais faire un rogue un brin immature mais avec des petits yeux pleins de malice. J'ai un dépressif au charisme d'huitre et un brushing top ringuard... Mais je lui pardonne car je sens que l'on va vivre de grandes aventures)


Où certaines infirmières sont monstrueuses (et ressemble un peu à Chantal Goya)


Où des fois on a pas forcément envie de savoir ce qu'il se cache exactement sous l'armure


Et où, au détour d'une fenêtre, on peut remonter le temps et contempler le passé des jeux vidéos (c'est vraiment un screen de mauvaise foi... c'est pas représentatif du tout)


Ben ce jeu c'est Dragon Age.. (mais vous le saviez déjà) et je me demande ce que je fous à poster au lieu d'y jouer.

----------


## Nykhola

> Quelques screens en passant. 
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b96...a34eedeccc.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ac5...37341d6349.jpg
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c2d...80b70f8231.jpg
> ...


C'est un mod particulier ?

et pour la classe 

 :B):

----------


## Anonyme871

> C'est un mod particulier ?


Non pas de mod en particulier, les éléments pour construire des  bâtiments type égyptien sont présent dans l'extension Wild. Ensuite j'ai quand même quelques packs d'objets amateurs comme par exemple les enseignes MacDo ou les obélisques.

----------


## aKa.

*ArmA II*

----------


## FreeliteSC

Des screens de la soirée d'hier? Ca explique bien pourquoi l'Opfor pédalait un peu...

----------


## gripoil

Pfff ça m'fait vraiment mal au cul de voir des trucs pareils...

Payer pour accepter une quête, on atteint des sommets. Si encore la quête était invisible jusqu'a l'achat du dlc  :<_<:

----------


## Sao

Hein ? C'est quoi cette histoire ? Ça fait très supplice de Tantale cette histoire ... C'est Dragon Age c'est ça ?

----------


## Pelomar

Ah ah, très fort.

----------


## gripoil

> Hein ? C'est quoi cette histoire ? Ça fait très supplice de Tantale cette histoire ... C'est Dragon Age c'est ça ?


Ouais c'est n'importe quoi.
Il me semble que c'est le DLC non dispo de base. Parceque bien sur y'a une code promotionel pour l'autre DLC peu importe la version achetée.
Sauf que pour les versions digitales les clés arrivent ou non, enfin c'est du gros délire. J'espere que le jeu va pas être blindé de petits bouts a 10€ et qu'on pourra a la limite acheter un gros truc qui fera office d'addon propre et clean a l'ancienne.

----------


## Sao

Okay, c'est con, le jeu a l'air bien (même si c'est pas mon style) et beau, je vais aller jeter un œil sur le topic appoprié.

----------


## alba

> Pfff ça m'fait vraiment mal au cul de voir des trucs pareils...
> [image]
> Payer pour accepter une quête, on atteint des sommets. Si encore la quête était invisible jusqu'a l'achat du dlc


Vive l'immersion... ::|:

----------


## Detox

> Vive l'immersion...


"Cette quête chevaleresque vous a été offerte par Coca-Cola"
Bientôt sur vos écrans.  ::ninja::

----------


## alba

> "Cette quête chevaleresque vous a été offerte par Coca-Cola"
> Bientôt sur vos écrans.


Leur donnes pas d'idées!  ::o: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Supprimage de sous titre ridicule avant que quelqu'un le remarque. ::ninja::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

T'as essayé de cliquer dessus pour voir si c'était pas une vanne ?

----------


## Anonyme2016

EA à tant d'humour que ça?

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Santa Madre, c'est scandaleux...  ::o:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Ah c'est EA l'éditeur ?
Bon je retire alors.
Et pour pas être trop HS quand même :

*L'appel de José : le saut dans le sang*

_You'll all turn to dust,but one thing is sure, boys... Branston Bridge will stand unbroken._




Sympa comme jeu mais j'arrive pas à le continuer je trouve ça lourdingue de toujours se taper le frangin à ses côtés. J'aime bien prendre mon temps et ce con passe son temps à rusher comme un gros puerco.

*Souate 4*

_Sympa chez vous._

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Pfff ça m'fait vraiment mal au cul de voir des trucs pareils...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/286...1ae33c9326.jpg
> Payer pour accepter une quête, on atteint des sommets. Si encore la quête était invisible jusqu'a l'achat du dlc


Pas dû payer perso  ::): .

----------


## Killy

_It's not workiiiing_

Ah Claptrap, quel robot hors du commun !

----------


## Theor

Okay ! J'éteints. 


Oups.

----------


## znokiss

Ça me rappelle une scène avec Jacqouille la fripouille, dans un vieux film...

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f33...aaf1de0167.jpg
> _It's not workiiiing_
> 
> Ah Claptrap, quel robot hors du commun !


GNtss Gntsss Gntss ! Come on everybody ! Look at me ! I'm dancing, I'm danciing !!

Hop, encore du Dragon Age :

AHA? qu'est ce que tu dis de ça grosse vache ?! :



FLYING...GIGA BUSTER !



K.O !!



W00t !  ::w00t:: 



Bon 9 essais quand même...

----------


## Theor

> Ça me rappelle une scène avec Jacqouille la fripouille, dans un vieux film...


Jour, nuit. Jour, nuit.  :Emo:

----------


## Marty

> Quelques screens en passant. 
> 
> Parc égyptien


Hé ben clap clap !  :;): 
Sauf la faute de gout pour le mac do. Mais c'est classe, dommage aussi que tu sois obligé d'avoir des cygnes. Avec des Ibis, ca aurait fait plus égyptien.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Origine de l'age de Dragons

----------


## Frypolar

Spoiler s'il vous plait  :Emo: .

Edit : sur le cinquième surtout  :;): .

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Spoiler s'il vous plait .
> 
> Edit : sur le cinquième surtout .


Pas vraiment un spoil vu que qu'on le voit sur la plupart des screens et surtout des vidéos de gameplay.

----------


## Frypolar

> Pas vraiment un spoil vu que qu'on le voit sur la plupart des screens et surtout des vidéos de gameplay.


Oui mais on sait pas à quel moment  :tired: .

Edit : on joue tous des rousses ou bien c'est le même PNJ ? J'ai pas eu le temps de beaucoup y jouer  :Emo: .

----------


## Pelomar

Voilà donc ce que produit un coup de fusil a pompe dans le dos  :tired:

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Hum moi ce qui me chagrine c'est qu'à ce stade du jeu que je viens de passer je n'avais pas un de ces compagnon  ::huh:: 

 Mais oui y a pas mal de screens de DA qui spoilent bien même si c'est pas flagrant pour le posteur, moi j'arrête de regarder  ::P:

----------


## bixente

Ahah, Metal il préfère toujours jouer avec des filles euh.  ::ninja::

----------


## byte_a_dudule

Ah le fameux coup de pompe.... ::ninja::

----------


## ziltoïd

> Hum moi ce qui me chagrine c'est qu'à ce stade du jeu que je viens de passer je n'avais pas un de ces compagnon 
> 
>  Mais oui y a pas mal de screens de DA qui spoilent bien même si c'est pas flagrant pour le posteur, moi j'arrête de regarder



Ouais pareil, c'est con, j'aime bien venir sur ce topic mais j'ai trop peur de me faire spoiler, même si pour certains, ils n'en sont pas, parfois un petit élément peut gâcher la surprise( élément qui paraît pourtant insignifiant).

Puis je vais plus sur le Topic DA, juste pour pas lire les plaintes et me gâcher mon plaisir de jeu.

----------


## Pelomar

Marty lutte pour rester en vie.

----------


## DarzgL

Au fait c'est quoi Clayderman ?

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Le mozart du walkman  ::|:

----------


## Pelomar

Marty se la joue modeste : "Tu vois ça, c'est plus ou moins la taille de ma bite"



Encore Marty, aux prises avec un zombie  ::o:

----------


## Raton

Ahhh, ca y est, je suis une mule !

http://falloutcy.free.fr/DragonAge/S...7230918347.jpg

http://falloutcy.free.fr/DragonAge/S...7230941926.jpg

Combatr bien sympa et pas mal stressant ^^

----------


## Morgoth

> *Souate 4*
> 
> _Sympa chez vous._
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/327...0deb7ee4f4.jpg


Ha cette mission, d'une difficulté à se tirer une balle (sans mauvais jeu de mots)...

----------


## Setzer

> Ahhh, ca y est, je suis une mule !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/8dec510...4ef9597d8a.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/623cf0c...8888dc01c6.jpg
> 
> Combatr bien sympa et pas mal stressant ^^


"Image invalide"

----------


## Marty

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ddf...055a69d80b.jpg
> 
> Marty se la joue modeste : "Tu vois ça, c'est plus ou moins la taille de ma bite"
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d3d...6995aa4c36.jpg
> 
> Encore Marty, aux prises avec un zombie


Que je suis photogénique !  :B): 

"Je crois qu'ils ont des armures" "Tirons leurs dans le dos" MAIS ON A COMPRIS BORDEL §§§

----------


## Raton

> "Image invalide"


Deja corrigé ^^

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Ha cette mission, d'une difficulté à se tirer une balle (sans mauvais jeu de mots)...


Yup, d'ailleurs je l'ai toujours pas réussie :n00b:

----------


## Froyok

Putain, tof marche plus chez j'ai l'impression, ça charge dans le vide... 
Je peux plus profiter des gros seins dans dragon age !  :Emo:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

AHA ! J'avoue que j'ai rigolé en voyant ça :

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/5055553...b796fb8e53.jpg

Je met pas l'image directe au cas où... mais c'est pas vraiment un spoiler sur la trame du scénar.

----------


## Marty

> AHA ! J'avoue que j'ai rigolé en voyant ça :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/5055553...b796fb8e53.jpg
> 
> Je met pas l'image directe au cas où... mais c'est pas vraiment un spoiler sur la trame du scénar.


Même pas un ptit "Chaussettes" ?

----------


## L'invité

Stop les spoil sur les screends de DA quoi svp...

----------


## Nelfe

Quelqu'un sait où finissent les screens de GTA 4 ?

----------


## Wiltjay

> Même pas un ptit "Chaussettes" ?


Ouais carrément!  ::): 
Ça aurait été trop cool  ::P:

----------


## Detox

> Quelqu'un sait où finissent les screens de GTA 4 ?


Je savais même pas que y'avait un raccourci associé, je fais tout avec Fraps.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Stop les screens de DA quoi svp...


Fixed  ::o: 

---------- Post ajouté à 02h44 ----------




> Hé ben clap clap ! 
> Sauf la faute de gout pour le mac do. Mais c'est classe, dommage aussi que tu sois obligé d'avoir des cygnes. Avec des Ibis, ca aurait fait plus égyptien.


Merci. 
Bha le Macdo c'est marrant je trouve.  ::):

----------


## KiwiX

Comment démontay l'équipe de foot la plus cheatay du monde (FC Barcelona) en demi-finale de la Ligue des champions ?



En jouant avec des attaquants cheatay  ::P: 









Soit je suis devenu ultra bon (niveau de difficulté max, avec une bonne équipe de Liverpool, soit mais quand même !), soit le jeu est devenu ultra easy  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Nelfe

> Je savais même pas que y'avait un raccourci associé, je fais tout avec Fraps.


Bah je sais pas non plus, c'pour ça que je demande  ::ninja::

----------


## Rashtek_Frites

Tu la vois ma grosse corde ?

----------


## byte_a_dudule

C'est quoi ces citrouilles derrière ::O:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> C'est quoi ces citrouilles derrière


Naaaan , ce sont des melons 16/9 dual screen  ::P:

----------


## byte_a_dudule

> Naaaan , ce sont des melons 16/9 dual screen


 ::P:

----------


## --Lourd--

::siffle::  ::siffle:: 




Ptain tof il déconne complètement.

----------


## Strife

"Image invalide"....

Edit: C'est bon, merci.

----------


## Dark Fread

> http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/3...moth211.th.jpg
> 
> 
> Ptain tof il déconne complètement.


C'est Max Payne 3 ?

----------


## KiwiX



----------


## FreeliteSC

C'est la baffle de la victoire ::o:

----------


## gripoil

Les screenshots de dragona ge passent pas sur tof. Doit y'avoir une compression zarb ou je ne sais quoi. (Donc faut réengistrer ou utiliser fraps)

----------


## Wiltjay

C'est la guerre bordel!!

Le BAR c'est un fusil d'homme:




Mes hommes prêts pour un tir de suppression sur une MG42 perchée en hauteur:




C'est beau la hollande!

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## KiwiX

Stop les rouquines ! Vive les brunes ffs §§

----------


## Lt-47

> Stop les rouquines ! Vive les brunes ffs §§


Totalement d'accord ! C'est affreux les roucmouts, les brunes ca c'est pour les hommes de goûts.  :;):

----------


## KiwiX

> Totalement d'accord ! C'est affreux les roucmouts, les brunes ca c'est pour les hommes de goûts.


J'attends le 12 pour équilibrer la balance  :^_^:

----------


## Detox

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bc0...8f4a64b170.jpg


Mais il est livré avec une compil Techno Tuning ce jeu ?  ::O:

----------


## francou008

Non ils ont juste embauché les développeurs des mods "Hentai", "Anal fist" et "Cute vagina" pour Oblivion.

----------


## Say hello

Borderlands.



Luc: "Vous l'avez mise où ma voiture?!"
"C'est pas nous!"



Descendre de voiture près de la côte, tomber de la ravine, et je me disais que ça devenait trop beau de passer à travers un mur de rocher de la côte:





Et plus vite qu'une roquette.  :Cigare:

----------


## Silver

Les gens sont bizarres, d'abord un homme saucisse...


Puis Tarzan.


Oh puis allez, moi aussi je me lâche !


Place à Silverus Maximus, gladiateur des temps modernes !

----------


## Wiltjay

Soldat touché!! Soldat touché!!!

----------


## Radis Noir

Tropico ! Enfin ma premiere attaque rebelle !
Trois traitres veulent s'en prendre à mon ranch de lamas, gros producteur de laine, la glorieuse armée de la nation, composée de 4 hommes, part immédiatement les intercepter ! Alors que la moitié part devant en camion, l'autre se lance à la poursuite, à pied, des rebelles.

Ce seul soldat maitrisa l'ensemble de la rebellion, j'ai mis une statue devant l'immeuble de ce héros.
(Bon, la derniere rebelle qu'on voit là à reussi à s'enfuir, mais c'est surement parce qu'elle n'avait que 19 ans, et qu'elle etait jolie, il a eu pitié et est bien elevé)

----------


## Wiltjay

Une grenade plutôt bien placée:

----------


## war-p

> Stop les rouquines ! Vive les brunes ffs §§


Toi t'as pas joué à the Witcher... ::P:

----------


## byte_a_dudule

> Une grenade plutôt bien placée:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/316...be2974a7c2.jpg



Le soldat explose mais les vitres derrière n'ont rien  ::P:

----------


## KiwiX

> Toi t'as pas joué à the Witcher...


J'essaye de le finir déjà  ::O:

----------


## Wiltjay

> Le soldat explose mais les vitres derrière n'ont rien


Je crois qu'il y a des planches de bois en guise de vitre

----------


## DarkVapeur

P'tain j'ai eu peur ! Un moment j'ai cru qu'il n'y aurait pas de femme à poil sur les captures de Metal...

----------


## Tyler Durden

*Dragon Age* On peut prendre des screens sympa.

----------


## Caparzo

> *Dragon Age* On peut prendre des screens sympa.


C'est bien vrai  ::wub::

----------


## KiwiX

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/018...da328ea3e2.jpg


Avec le petit sourire du mec derrière.  :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme871



----------


## KiwiX



----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Stop les rouquines ! Vive les brunes ffs §§


Ouais marre !!





En plus c'est une vrai garce  :;): .

----------


## KiwiX

> Ouais marre !!
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/dc3...b903e77c27.jpg


Ma copine  ::o:   ::o:  T'as du goût en matière de brune, toi aussi.




> En plus c'est une vrai garce .


Ah non, ça va de ce côté-là  :^_^:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Ma copine   T'as du goût en matière de brune, toi aussi.


Et pourtant la mienne est chatain...on peut pas tout avoir  ::|: .

Et heu...ta copine elle a des oreilles pointues , un tatouage et du sang répandu sur toute la tronche souvent ou pas ? On sait jamais hein  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Anonyme7383

> Et pourtant la mienne est chatain...on peut pas tout avoir .
> 
> Et heu...ta copine elle a des oreilles pointues , un tatouage et du sang répandu sur toute la tronche souvent ou pas ? On sait jamais hein .


/mode blague déguelasse on 



Spoiler Alert! 


Le sang c'est juste les mauvais jours  ::ninja:: 



/mode blague déguelasse off

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Ouais marre !!
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/dc3...b903e77c27.jpg


Putain c'est abusé toute cette hémoglobine  :WTF:

----------


## chenoir

Peuvent pas apprendre à manger proprement? Merde quoi à la fin.

----------


## Killy

> Putain c'est abusé toute cette hémoglobine


Ça m'a trop choqué, 5 premières minutes du jeu on tue des rats (petit clin d'oeil au début de BG1 et aux rpg en général vu le dialogue j'imagine) ben les mecs de ton groupe ils sont rouge comme si ils s'étaient fait un masque gommant avec les cadavres  ::O:

----------


## Lucaxor

> Putain c'est abusé toute cette hémoglobine


La persistance au-delà des combats est désactivable. C'est vrai que c'est assez ridicule d'aller discuter avec le roi avec 4kg de bidoche sur le visage qui datent d'un combat d'il y a 20 minutes.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Je sais pas ce qu'il leur a pris avec le sang sérieux. Même en dehors du jeu, la cinématique d'intro est clairement abusé. Notemment au moment où un nain avec une hache saute dans le tas et tombe sur un ennemi. Le nain se relève avec au bas mot 6L de sang sur la tronche.

----------


## Killy

C'est leur interprétation de Dark fantasy je crois qui veut ça  ::|:

----------


## KiwiX

> C'est leur interprétation de Dark fantasy je crois qui veut ça


Ou alors, c'est pour plaire aux jeunes.




> Et heu...ta copine elle a des oreilles pointues , un tatouage et du sang répandu sur toute la tronche souvent ou pas ? On sait jamais hein .


Pas de tatouage, ça serait pourtant sexy. Pas d'oreilles pointues non plus, le sang n'est par contre pas répandu au même endroit en ce moment  ::ninja::  Non c'est le visage qui est assez proche, avec un regard plus sévère par contre sur le screen.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> le sang n'est par contre pas répandu au même endroit en ce moment


 ::|:

----------


## M.Rick75

Dragon Age, c'est aussi des hommes en slip et des dialogues équivoques.



Ce n'est pas sanglant, en fait ce sont des pétales de roses qui volent et viennent se poser délicatement sur la figure de nos héros.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Dragon Age, c'est aussi des hommes en slip et des dialogues équivoques.


Equivoque...ou pas :

----------


## Redlight

Combien de canard se sont mis à Dragon Age en faite?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Combien de canard se sont mis à Dragon Age en faite?


Il suffisait de voir le nombre de personnes présente sur le topic du jeu au moment du lancement... autrement dit : beaucoup.

----------


## Redlight

> Il suffisait de voir le nombre de personnes présente sur le topic du jeu au moment du lancement... autrement dit : beaucoup.


A l'instant 177 personnes suivent la conversation Dragon Age  ::O: .

----------


## Detox

Un peu de Batman: Arkham Asylum, mon dieu que ce jeu est bon.

----------


## Tyler Durden

*Dragon Age* : Voilà comment on tue un ogre.

----------


## Ebolaa

@Tyler, c'est un peu HS, mais c'est quoi l'épée sur le screen ?  :Bave:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> @Tyler, c'est un peu HS, mais c'est quoi l'épée sur le screen ?


C'est ça :



Tu peux uniquement l'acquérir auprès d'un maître forgeron au pic du soldat ( DLC ) après avoir trouvé un matériau très rare. Tu peux l'avoir sous forme d'épée longue ou d'épée à 2 mains.

----------


## Fernando

Un ptit screenshot de torchlight ça un look sympa j'trouve:

Mon petit alchimiste et ses amis du cimetière:

(ça ressemble plus à un nécromancien qu'à un alchimiste)

----------


## Anonyme871

Moi aussi je peux faire des images sanglantes

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Moi aussi je peux faire des images sanglantes
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c34...b342073acc.jpg


Ouais c'est peut-être sanglant mais ça vient d'un jeu qui n'a aucun intérêt... dommage  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Detox

Oui bah comme Dragon Age, quoi ...  ::ninja::  :trollcontest:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Ouais c'est peut-être sanglant mais ça vient d'un jeu qui n'a aucun intérêt... dommage .

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Oui bah comme Dragon Age, quoi ...  :trollcontest:





> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ed3...97e052e0b9.jpg


Juste pour voir ce genre de post et ça a pas loupé  :^_^: .

----------


## Dark Fread

Aow shit, je me croyais totalement imprévisible, là !

----------


## Froyok

> *Dragon Age* : Voilà comment on tue un ogre.
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...0183648390.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...0183722281.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...0183739343.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...0183847078.jpg


Le premier screen j'ai tout de suite pensé à god of war !  ::o:

----------


## Detox

> Le premier screen j'ai tout de suite pensé à god of war !


Ouch, joli, après ça j'ai meme pas besoin de troller moi.  ::ninja::   :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme871

Bha ça va, au vu de la tunique et du mouvement j'avais pensé à Assassin Creed au premier coup d'oeil

----------


## M.Rick75

Histoire de varier un peu avec les screens de Dragon Age, un autre spectacle, une autre société : *Les Terres Debord*.

Voilà, ça faisait bien un paquet d'années que j'avais pas entendu parler de mollards: en primaire où l'insulte suprême était d'en récolter un sur le coin de la gueule.
Et me voilà à slalomer entre ces boulettes verdatres crachées par ces sales bêtes.

----------


## Say hello

> Histoire de varier un peu avec les screens de Dragon Age, un autre spectacle, une autre société : *Les Terres Debord*.
> 
> Voilà, ça faisait bien un paquet d'années que j'avais pas entendu parler de mollards: en primaire où l'insulte suprême était d'en récolter un sur le coin de la gueule.
> Et me voilà à slalomer entre ces boulettes verdatres crachées par ces sales bêtes.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0f4...c084514781.jpg


Tu joue sur la version québécoise?!  :WTF: 
Perso en vf sur steam moi j'ai "Skag cracheur".

----------


## M.Rick75

Non, Fr en boite. C'est juste une version plus balaise du même monstre (le Skag cracheur), ce qui est logique car le mollard a un ingrédient néfaste en plus par rapport au simple crachat.  ::P:

----------


## Killy

Au niveau 50 c'est des _Skags glaire moisie_  :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme7383

Ya plein de raisons de cracher sur le jeu, mais 



 :Bave:

----------


## Marty

> Ya plein de raisons de cracher sur le jeu, mais 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2c6...5a7c00fc7c.jpg


Perso, je trouve pas ca super beau. Déjà ca doit être bien mieux en mouvement mais sur cette image tu sens que c'est beau mais globalement je trouve ca moche. Je sais pas...le sol, la maison, les flammes...il manque un truc.

----------


## Anonyme7383

Ah non, techniquement c'est très loin d'être génial... mais c'est le "truc" de la mise en scène qui est terrible.

Jvais pas spoil, mais ils se sont lachés, GRAVE !

----------


## Detox

Ouais ça donne envie quand on connait bien les campagnes solo de CoD, mais bordel c'est cher pour ce que c'est.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Perso, je trouve pas ca super beau. Déjà ca doit être bien mieux en mouvement mais sur cette image tu sens que c'est beau mais globalement je trouve ca moche. Je sais pas...le sol, la maison, les flammes...il manque un truc.


La balise spoiler par exemple ?

----------


## Ozburne

Histoire de commémorer le 11 novembre 1918:

_Le Monde en Conflit_


1-Le "calme" avant la tempête ...


2-Tempête +1s 


3-Tempête +1.5s


4-Tempête +10s


5-Tempête +15s

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Ya plein de raisons de cracher sur le jeu, mais 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2c6...5a7c00fc7c.jpg


Apparament, l'avion aussi à "crasher" sur le jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## Dark Fread

> 4-Tempête +10s
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7bf...5366339f19.jpg


Pté, magnifique ce screenshot...

----------


## RUPPY

> _Le Monde en Conflit_
> 4-Tempête +10s
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7bf...5366339f19.jpg





> Pté, magnifique ce screenshot...


Effectivement, il tue la gueule ce screen  ::O:   ::wub::

----------


## M.Rick75

Toute la série de screens en fait (World in Conflict).

----------


## Frypolar

Magnifiques screens, je risque de changer de fond d'écran pour l'occasion  :;): .

----------


## Anton

Bon, je veux pas dire, mais à part quelques rares éclairs de génie, l'IA de Stalker SoC est quand même un modèle de stupidité, pour ne pas dire complètement conne.



Mais ça permet des _strikes_ marrants à la Indiana Jones 3 :D

----------


## Ginnungagap



----------


## znokiss

Purée, c'est carré.

----------


## La Mimolette

Voici 3 screens, les seuls que j'ai prit de toute mon aventure solo tellement que ce fut... prenant...



J'adore le visage du démon... Vraiment une allure de belle **lope!



Votre Nain favoris, chevauchant son toutou favoris, visiblement Médor s'étouffait avec un cure dent...
Triste histoire... J'ai été obligé de le piquer...
Néanmoins j'ai fait de belles chausses en croco pour Morrigan.



Bon Je n'ai pas pris de screen pendant la scène de seyske entre Morrigan et mon Nain de peur de vous faire mourir de rire tellement que c'était pathétique et un poil ridicule...
J'avais l'impression que Morrigan était une pédophile avec un nain roux à la barbe et taillé comme un tonneau de BugmanXXX.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Ya plein de raisons de cracher sur le jeu, mais 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2c6...5a7c00fc7c.jpg


Acheter tout à l'heure, déjà fini. La campagne solo est superbe ( musiques de Hans Zimmer   :Bave:  ). Mais le multi n'a aucun intérêt.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

WipEout HD encore.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Bon, je veux pas dire, mais à part quelques rares éclairs de génie, l'IA de Stalker SoC est quand même un modèle de stupidité, pour ne pas dire complètement conne.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5ff...71e56c9086.jpg
> 
> Mais ça permet des _strikes_ marrants à la Indiana Jones 3 :D


L.U.R.K. déséquilibre pas mal l'IA. En vanilla, les NPC arrive souvent à faire de très jolies choses (notamment au Hangar de la Décharge).

----------


## Anton

Jsuis en Complete uniquement  ::):

----------


## Slayertom

COD6: MW2.

Il faut bien que les soldats Russes se détendent en attendant que je vienne les buter.

----------


## L'invité

Voila quelques uns de mes screens de DAO. (D'ailleurs je les ai mit plus quelques autres aussi ici: http://social.bioware.com/110106/albums/137336)

Bon ce troll la je donne pas cher de sa peau dans les prochaine minutes...

Effectivement, ça a pas loupé.

Ou bordel de m**** il est grand...

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon §§§ Dégouté.

Cette fois si c'est la bonne.

Il m'a donné du mal mais aucun mort.  :Cigare: 

Le DLC c'est une grosse arnaque quand même. Donc le voilà pour ceux qui l'ont pas, la durée de vie est assez proche du temps que vous mettrez pour regarder cette image.

Et voilà vous avez vu tout ce qu'il y a à voir dans ce DLC, ne me remerciez pas je vous ai fait économiser 7€.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Mais sérieux faites gaffe avec vos spoils sur DA.

----------


## Tiri

> WipEout HD encore.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/317...750e9277d8.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/39b...6750aaad60.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4ec...4cd86504f6.jpg


Rah c'est trop beau, pourquoi ca sort pas sur PC bowdel !

----------


## Ozburne

_Welt in Konflikt_ :

Puisque vous avez l'air d'aimer ça...

TuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuBOUUUUUUUUUM !



Ah oui en fait y'en a eu 2 de lancées ..

----------


## znokiss

Purée, les "volumetric particles" dans le "sun-shiny-bloom shader 3.0" sur les derniers screens, ça en jette !

----------


## Ozburne

> Purée, les "volumetric particles" dans le "sun-shiny-bloom shader 3.0" sur les derniers screens, ça en jette !



J'ai re-musclé ma config il y a peu , maintenant je prend des photos des mes jeux ... je n'y joue plus  ::rolleyes::

----------


## KiwiX

Ça m'a l'air sympa *World In Conflict*.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Dragon Age Origins

----------


## MetalDestroyer

La suite

----------


## La Mimolette

Elle est magnifique ton allumette en armure Metaldestroy!  :^_^:

----------


## Keech

Encore un screen de DAO.

La réplique N°2  ::XD:: 
C'est pas la première fois que les options de dialogue me font cracher mon coca sur le clavier, va falloir que je rajoute ça au prix du jeu :smile:

----------


## Detox

Qu'ils sont cons quand même  :^_^:

----------


## ATP

Bien vu, je n'y avais jamais fait attention  :haha:

----------


## hommedumatch

*La fête du slip, c'est possible dans Dragon Age Origins*

_Valandrus, humain mage, orienté neutre/bon, libertaire_


La mise en scène est bien foutue, et Duncan a la classe comme d'habitude. Oh la la! ma ptite Lina  ::wub::  voleuse humaine, fraîchement commencée.

----------


## Raton

Il commence a vieillir un peu mais il rend encore pas mal je trouve...

----------


## M0mo

On dirait hugo délire  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## Froyok

Haha, avouez, vous voulez revoir du stalker !  ::ninja::

----------


## Steack

Non mais Ho !
Ici on veut des images, et pas des mots. Surtout quand sa forme des phrases. Et les phrases, des pavés.
Juste une exception pour les titres, c'tout  :tired:

----------


## Crampi



----------


## JudaGrumme

Et comme Steack a raison :



Alistair, je peux savoir ce que tu fous ?  :tired:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Crampi : Haha, j'imagine déjà un "pwnd§§" à la place du LOL.  ::XD::

----------


## Anton

Un "DTC" serait du meilleur aloi pour la même raison, voir ça quand la bagnole te grille la place et le classement...  :^_^:

----------


## hommedumatch

> Et comme Steack a raison :
> 
> http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/1...78802up.th.jpg
> 
> Alistair, je peux savoir ce que tu fous ?


Il est prêt pour la fessée on dirait. Les filles font même la queue. Quel homme!  :^_^:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy



----------


## MetalDestroyer

Tu joues en petites résolution maintenant ?  ::P:

----------


## Ezechiel

Dites donc les guignols (ils se reconnaitront), on va arrêter les débats et engueulades en carton: c'est le topic du screenshot ici alors si on a un problème on s'exprime en MP. Les dernières pages c'est que du débat de chie et ça manque de screenshots alors hophop on va jouer ailleurs.

PS: et Tenki, l'agressivité c'est moyen toléré. La prochaine fois c'est des points directs.
PPS: je viens de m'effacer 20 posts de débat inutile à la mano donc ceux qui veulent voir des screens vont pouvoir continuer à se réjouir les pupilles (ou pas).

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Tu joues en petites résolution maintenant ?


Mon deuxième écran est mort il y a de ça un mois maintenant. Il me reste plus qu'un seul et il va pas tarder à clamser et une fois qu'il le sera j'me prend ça. 2 hein, histoire de te dég  ::ninja:: .

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Samsung 23" LED - XL2370
> 
> 2 hein, histoire de te dég .


Pas tant que ça, enfin sauf le dual. Mais bon, je suis content avec la 3D Vision même si j'en profite pas à fond faute de matos.

----------


## Anonyme871

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3a6...8780b95808.jpg


Joli !  ::): 
M'enfin, 10 euros l'heure de jeu, très peu pour moi.

----------


## Pluton

|.............................
.................|
.................|
.................|
.................................|


Ma dernière victoire à Pong. A l'époque on était des durs, des couillus.  :tired:

----------


## Wiltjay

Faites chauffer les grenades  ::): 
(J'ai contourné pendant que mon équipe de mitraille les occupent de face^^)




Les nuits d'Eindhoven sont rythmée par les bombardements ennemis




Quel foutoir dehors

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> |.............................
> .................|
> .................|
> .................|
> .................................|
> 
> 
> Ma dernière victoire à Pong. A l'époque on était des durs, des couillus.


Ton pong il a des artefacts, il y a des trainées blanches sur le screenshot.
Jette un oeil au ventilo de ta cg ou alors à ses températures.

----------


## Sao

Ça va bien de spoiler la fin de Pong ouais ? Des balises bon sang !

----------


## Ogib

Arf, je crois que j'ai mal réglé mon écran, je vois pas les trainées blanche moi... (obligé de sélectionner)  ::|:

----------


## Silver

Ou plus précisément le mod 1866: Western pour Mount & Blade.  :B): 

Qu'y z'y viennent !


Un bled mexicain.


Pling plong ! Je suis un banjo hero !


Cette fois j'en ai une grosse... d'artillerie.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Dragon Age Origins

----------


## Anonyme7383

Je savais pas qu'on savait jouer un Cylon dans DA  ::o:

----------


## Dark Fread

> |.............................
> .................|
> .................|
> .................|
> .................................|
> 
> 
> Ma dernière victoire à Pong. A l'époque on était des durs, des couillus.


Spoiler, merde !

----------


## Morgoth

Ça a l'air encore plus n'imp' qu'Oblivion Dragon Age niveau Design et cie.  ::o:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Ça a l'air encore plus n'imp' qu'Oblivion Dragon Age niveau Design et cie.


Mention spéciale au chevalier en armure de plate avec un grand heaume à visière laser et une épée à deux mains en verrre (?) dans chaque main  ::sad::

----------


## Ebolaa

Ces screens, c'est un peu le mauvais exemple  ::|: 

L'armure "Cylon", c'est le truc de la collector, plutôt moche. Et l'épée c'est un truc 

Spoiler Alert! 


 du DLC Warden's Keep 

, sinon y a des looks plus sobres

attention spoiler dans les screens en lien ci-dessous

http://social.bioware.com/playerprof...ay=screenshots

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ces screens, c'est un peu le mauvais exemple 
> 
> L'armure "Cylon", c'est le truc de la collector, plutôt moche. Et l'épée c'est un truc 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  du DLC Warden's Keep 
> 
> ...


Perdu pour les épéés, elles ne viennent pas des DLC. :D Juste qu'elles sont enchantés avec l'un des pouvoirs de mes 2 mages (Morrigan ou Wynn).

Edit: Oh putain, comment se fait il que Morrigan peut porter des armures lourdes ?? WTF !!!

----------


## Ash_Crow

Niveau costume, j'ai rien vu de bien convainquant dans les trucs postés ici de manière générale.

Et puis le coup du grand heaume sur de la plate, même sans néons, c'est quand même une grosse faute de goût (en plus d'être complètement absurde.)

Ton lien marche pas :



> connexion requise
> 
> Vous devez être connecté pour afficher cette page. Cliquez ici pour vous connecter.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Niveau costume, j'ai rien vu de bien convainquant dans les trucs postés ici de manière générale.
> 
> Et puis le coup du grand heaume sur de la plate, même sans néons, c'est quand même une grosse faute de goût (en plus d'être complètement absurde.)
> 
> Ton lien marche pas :


Il te faut un compte Bioware Social Club machin truc chose, si tu veux voir ces screenshots.

----------


## gripoil

I FOUND ZI ULTIMATE WEAPON§§§!!

... allez tous vous coucher :P

----------


## Anton

Je m'apprêtais à grassement troller sur l'absence de corde lolesque, quand je me suis rendu compte qu'au lieu d'un arc, c'est... une épée...  ::O:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Dites comment ça se fait que votre barre de compétence prend toute la largeur de l'écran ? J'ai pas autant de compétences en plus.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Dites comment ça se fait que votre barre de compétence prend toute la largeur de l'écran ? J'ai pas autant de compétences en plus.


Suffit de la "tirer" vers la droite, comme pour une fenêtre Windows.

----------


## DarzgL

Bordayl mais c'est vraiment chiant qu'il y ait pas de corde aux arcs quand même  ::(: 
Je suis sérieux là.

----------


## Acteon

Borderlands.



Le Baron Flynt  ::lol::  y m'as bien fallu 30s pour voir le FLYNT en matériaux de recup derrière lui  ::happy2::

----------


## Pluton

Chiadé le design, j'aime. Par contre, toujours pas de démo  ::sad:: 
J'vais attendre la version budget donc.

----------


## El_Mariachi²



----------


## ATP

Deux screenz, pas fait pour être beaux :

----------


## ATP

D'anciens screenz retrouvés lors de la migration XP -> Seven :

*démo L4D :*



 

 

*ArmA2 :*

----------


## Killy

> Borderlands.
> 
> Le Baron Flynt  y m'as bien fallu 30s pour voir le FLYNT en matériaux de recup derrière lui


Pas facile du tout ce boss, par contre j'ai adoré l'arène et les panneaux "trouble" qui parsèment le chemin pour y aller  ::lol::

----------


## M0mo

Mon petit samurai  ::P: .

----------


## Arenot2be

> Deux screenz, pas fait pour être beaux :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/701...3c0bedb897.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6c3...327a3d2e8d.jpg
> http://uppix.net/d/6/a/d2a52cc9086c8...27be5112ba.jpg


J'aime bien le 3eme screen.  ::):

----------


## Anonyme1023

Mon screen :

Mass Effect :

----------


## Killy

Aujourd'hui c'est la fête, nouvelle carte graphique reçue alors du coup activation des ombres sur *Les Terres Bordéliques* :

----------


## Caparzo

Quelques screens de mon perso en action.

----------


## Killy

Des screens de ... *Fallout Online*  ::o: : 







Source

----------


## ZiT

Le graphisme à la WoW va faire une nouvelle victime ?

edit : j'en profite pour faire une petite contre-attaque Fallen Earth :D

----------


## Nelfe

GTA 4 :

----------


## M0mo

> Des screens de ... *Fallout Online* : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/0913...3d54da5623.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/aeaf...c02a894599.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/d22a...4696f27931.jpg
> 
> Source


je trouve ça très moche.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Des screens de ... *Fallout Online* :


Le but du topic, c'est les screenshots qu'on prend soi-même...


Catzrule -> Y'a une date de péremption sur Mass Effect  ::blink::  Si je veux me le refaire dans quelques mois avant la sortie du 2 je pourrai pas ?

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> je trouve ça très moche.


Immonde serait plus approprié.

En plus quand tu regardes certaines textures, on dirait qu'ils essaient de faire un style graphique à la WOW ce qui rend la chose encore plus pathétique.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Et l'espèce de troll croisé Hulk qu'on fait passer pour un super mutant  ::lol::

----------


## M.Rick75

> Le but du topic, c'est les screenshots qu'on prend soi-même... 
> Catzrule -> Y'a une date de péremption sur Mass Effect  Si je veux me le refaire dans quelques mois avant la sortie du 2 je pourrai pas ?


De mémoire je dirais qu'il y a 3 activations possibles (j'imagine 3 installations sur 3 PC différents, si on installe désinstalle puis réinstalle sur le même Pc ça doit bouffer que la première activation, celle de la première installation). Après il y a un outil de révocation sur le site d'EA pour récupérer un (ou plusieurs) droit d'install.

Et pour pas être juste HS un screen de Borderlands

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Deux screenz, pas fait pour être beaux :
> http://uppix.net/d/6/a/d2a52cc9086c8...27be5112ba.jpg


Atta je suis pas sur de comprendre, c'est activision en personne qui t'as demandé de supprimer ce screen ou je suis immensément naïf ?  ::huh::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Mon screen :
> 
> Mass Effect :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/af3...d9d99870eb.jpg


Sur mon topic des drm t'as un outil officiel pour retirer les limites.

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=34858

----------


## FreeliteSC

J'ai fait un peu de tri dans mes 

Spoiler Alert! 


20 Go

 de screens de TC

Enfer! Un pyro spatial!
 

J'aime bien ces missiles.
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/a9476200-3ceb-4d8c-85a0-121eab49323e.html

Toi, t'as eu chaud.
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/fcc752c...0ca7f09ba7.jpg

C'est joli.
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/ea23b65...987d5d39b9.jpg
Vite! Cavapeter!
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/7cd67850-e2cc-4f6a-966d-12c84bee2f17.html

Bon Georges, tu me laisses entrer oui ou non?
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/cf1df809-bb96-4f83-a269-22a98efe5911.html
Là, je flippe. Beaucoup.
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/f8817f9...f96c989aca.jpg


Euh pourquoi Tof me fait pas les autres images?

----------


## Detox

> Et l'espèce de troll croisé Hulk qu'on fait passer pour un super mutant


Je le trouve moins pire que les "mutants" de "Fallout" 3. 
Sinon, ouais, c'est moche.

----------


## Frypolar

> Atta je suis pas sur de comprendre, c'est activision en personne qui t'as demandé de supprimer ce screen ou je suis immensément naïf ?


C'est une blague  :;): .

----------


## Killy

> Le but du topic, c'est les screenshots qu'on prend soi-même...


Quand je poste une news sur fallout online dans le topic fallout on me répond en gros "on s'en fout" alors je me suis dit je vais les poster dans le topic des screenshots ben non plus on dirait bien. Je m'abstiendrais à l'avenir  ::|: 

*Allods Online* :

Un futur MMO gratuit de chez GPotato



C'est mignon et y'a plein de races/classes mais manque de bol les combats sont mous et pas vraiment excitants  :tired:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Quelques screens de mon perso en action.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fa9...efc0230f80.jpg


Mais sérieux tu l'as trouvé où ce casque ? J'avais déjà quelques unes de tes screens et pas moyen de le trouver.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Je m'abstiendrais à l'avenir


Nan, moi je suis content !

----------


## Ebolaa

> Perdu pour les épéés, elles ne viennent pas des DLC. :D Juste qu'elles sont enchantés avec l'un des pouvoirs de mes 2 mages (Morrigan ou Wynn).
> 
> Edit: Oh putain, comment se fait il que Morrigan peut porter des armures lourdes ?? WTF !!!


Pour l'épée, la texture de la lame ressemble à 

Spoiler Alert! 


 l'épée que tu peux crafter à partir d'un certain métal, lié avec Warden keep 



L'armure lourde pour les mages = spé arcane warrior

----------


## Caparzo

> Mais sérieux tu l'as trouvé où ce casque ? J'avais déjà quelques unes de tes screens et pas moyen de le trouver.


Je ne sais plus exactement mais je l'ai trouvé durant la bataille d'Ostagar, au début quoi. Surement dans la tour d'Ishal.  Son nom c'est le Heaume de Bourreau. Son look dépote bien  ::):

----------


## ATP

> Deux screenz, pas fait pour être beaux :
> http://uppix.net/d/6/a/d2a52cc9086c8...27be5112ba.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par SouthCross
> 
> 
> ...


Effectivement, ou disons plutôt un clin d'oeil : fût un temps où l'éditeur demandait systématiquement le retrait de toutes vidéos et screenz non officiel ou présent sur les sites blacklistés par Activision (dans le cas présent c'était NoFrag qui subissé cette censure, y comprit sur les contenus officiel si mes souvenirs sont bons). D'où, aussi, toutes les "blagues" que tu verras ci et là : "commentaire retiré à la demande d'Activision" etc.

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Sur mon topic des drm t'as un outil officiel pour retirer les limites.
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=34858


Le soucis c'est que là, ce n'est pas une limitation de limite de clés (Mass Effect prend en compte le changement de config du pc et non pas le nombre d'installation. Et vu que j'ai rien changé sur ma machine et qu'il marchait encore y'a 3 mois, j'ai vraiment strictement rien à ce niveau là)

Le problème du nombre de limite, c'est un tout autre message, celui que j'ai actuellement est beaucoup plus inquiétant, il indique une limite de TEMPS d'activation du jeu. Pour un jeu acheter en version boite y'a 1 an et demi, c'est flippant




> Le but du topic, c'est les screenshots qu'on prend soi-même...
> 
> 
> Catzrule -> Y'a une date de péremption sur Mass Effect  Si je veux me le refaire dans quelques mois avant la sortie du 2 je pourrai pas ?


C'est bien là le problème. j'ai contacté le service client de EA Game et ils m'ont dit qu'ils avaient envoyé ma clé cd à Securom pour qu'ils me rendent mes limites d'installation. Hors ce message est tout autre... J'attends de voir ça

----------


## FreeliteSC

En fait, Activision avait demandé le retrait de quelques images seulement, pour des motifs pas très clairs il me semble. Et par mesure de représaille, NoFrag a retiré TOUTES les images de produits Activision. Avec à la place l'avertissement que l'on sait.

----------


## Dark Fread

J'ai immortalisé la performance d'un exosquelette fan de M.J. dans une prestation de moonwalk émouvante :


_Réalisé sans trucage_

C'est beau, je voulais vous en faire profiter.

Edit : nom du jeu ajouté.

----------


## Anton

Ralentir, faire des mouvements de slide, mettre la zik, et ça fait une tuerie  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme1023

Le nom du jeu !§§!!

----------


## FreeliteSC

C'est même assez courant ça dans Stalker. Je suis sur qu'on peut faire une choré de groupe :B):

----------


## Anton

Stalker  ::P:  Soit Clear Sky, soit  Call of Pripyat.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Le soucis c'est que là, ce n'est pas une limitation de limite de clés (Mass Effect prend en compte le changement de config du pc et non pas le nombre d'installation. Et vu que j'ai rien changé sur ma machine et qu'il marchait encore y'a 3 mois, j'ai vraiment strictement rien à ce niveau là)
> 
> Le problème du nombre de limite, c'est un tout autre message, celui que j'ai actuellement est beaucoup plus inquiétant, il indique une limite de TEMPS d'activation du jeu. Pour un jeu acheter en version boite y'a 1 an et demi, c'est flippant
> 
> 
> 
> C'est bien là le problème. j'ai contacté le service client de EA Game et ils m'ont dit qu'ils avaient envoyé ma clé cd à Securom pour qu'ils me rendent mes limites d'installation. Hors ce message est tout autre... J'attends de voir ça


Là c'est quand même bizarre car je l'ai installé il y a quelques semaines sans soucis.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> C'est même assez courant ça dans Stalker. Je suis sur qu'on peut faire une choré de groupe

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Ralentir, faire des mouvements de slide, mettre la zik, et ça fait une tuerie


Mais ouais !  ::wub::

----------


## Anton

STALKER SoC.



MER ILS SONT FOUS §§

----------


## Say hello

Enkulé de rire.

----------


## FreeliteSC

Mais il est nul ce screen: pas de moonwalk, pas de sang, pas d'elfettes à poil... Et même pas de GI américains qui sauve le monde des moustachus démoniaques.

----------


## bixente

> Enkulé de rire.


Enkuler de rire.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> STALKER SoC + *mod LURK*
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/958...9b88610122.jpg
> 
> MER ILS SONT FOUS §§


Fixayde.

----------


## Anton

Non non y a pas LURK. C'est ma première partie, j'y vais doucement ^^ Juste le Complete pour le graphisme et le sac de couchage.

Sinon pour légender mon screen et expliquer, ils se tiraient dessus, accroupis, au flingue... contre le mur. Les gentils et les méchants. Et au bout d'un temps, ils ont commencé, toujours en tirant et accroupis, à se diriger, parfaitement synchros, vers l'extrémité du mur où ils se retrouveraient face à face.
Une fois fait j'ai tiré mes 2 coups de shotgun, bilan, tous morts  ::P:

----------


## Caparzo



----------


## Froyok

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/495...82001bf06a.jpg


Putain, sont vachement moulantes ces côtes de mailles !  ::O: 
Il me FAUT ce jeu !

----------


## eMKa

Et hop, petite balade sur *Star Wars The Force Unleashed* :

  

  

 
_(et zap !)_

_Ps : les artworks de fin sont juste magnifiques ^^_

----------


## bixente

Et hop, encore un peu de *Dragon Age*

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/e548809...2fb765d907.jpg
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/fe932ae...96c1adddb4.jpg
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/2843834...08101f9c97.jpg

Bah oui, je sais, ça spoile.

Que j'aime ce jeu, que j'aime Bioware.

edit : je me suis fait taper sur les doigts par Boulon alors voilà les liens à la place es images.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Cache au moins les noms bordel.

----------


## gripoil

Merde, j'crois que j'viens de comprendre ce que c'est que ce dragon. J'espere que c'est pas ça sinon ça casse tout  ::cry::

----------


## bixente

Faut pas trainer sur le topic des screens si vous voulez pas être spoilés les enfants.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Dragon Age Origins encore lui







Attention spoiler:
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/7b57952...2bd8b37bb.html
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/a6bd0b8...a63a6146f.html

----------


## Dorak

Trop de dragon age tue le dragon age.

----------


## sticky-fingers

*rFactor* et le mod F1 1985 (et quelques retouches  ::lol::  ) :





ouais je sais, c'est de l'art  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme871

> Faut pas trainer sur le topic des screens si vous voulez pas être spoilés les enfants.


Jusque là j'étais d'accord m'enfin y'a quand même des limites. En plus, on a quand même fait le tour avec les screens DA.

----------


## Erkin_

Doucement les spoils !

J'aime le paysage en ville, magnifique.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Faut pas trainer sur le topic des screens si vous voulez pas être spoilés les enfants.


Du coup tu prends des screens de scènes que tout le monde a déjà vu et de jeu que tout le monde a déjà fini ?  ::):  Génial l'intérêt du topic !  ::lol::

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Et hop, encore un peu de *Dragon Age*
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e54...2fb765d907.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fe9...96c1adddb4.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/284...08101f9c97.jpg
> 
> Bah oui, je sais, ça spoile.
> 
> Que j'aime ce jeu, que j'aime Bioware.


 ::|: 

Tu me fais penser aux gros malins sur la route qui mettent leur warning avant de faire une connerie. Si tu sais que ça spoile contentes toi de poster les liens, bordel !

Edit : rectification, ya pas le nom du dragon. Mais rien que la zone donne quand même un énorme indice...

----------


## Say hello

> Faut pas trainer sur le topic des screens si vous voulez pas être spoilés les enfants.


Si on suit ce à quoi est destiné le topic si:




> Il s’agissait d’un topic dédié aux screenshoots (Jeux vidéo exclusivement, PC ou consoles). On y trouvait de tout : situations cocasses, bug à pleurer, graphismes magnifiques à base de config de goret, prouesses en réseau, easter eggs….bref, que du bonheur qui m’a plusieurs fois donné envie de partager mes exploits, de réinstaller un jeu ou d’en essayer un qui ne m’avait pas tapé dans l’œil


Suffit d'apprendre à lire le 1er post, la vocation du topic est avant tout de *transmettre une envie de jouer* et de donner des aperçus d'un jeu, pas de balancer les 3/4 des éléments importants d'un jeu surtout si c'est des noms/scènes important dans une intrigue, y'a pas d'avertissement au spoil dans le titre du topic ni nul part, parce que c'est pas du tout destiné au spoil.
Après si c'est dur à comprendre, on en voudra à personne de pas poster de screen..

Le pire c'est que je parie que tu serais un des 1er à nous les râper à tous pendant des mois si on te spoil un truc.
Mais la compréhension et l'hypocrisie ça va rarement de pair.

----------


## KiwiX

Perso, quand je vois du Dragon Age (sachant qu'en plus, à part les superbes screens de Mariachi, les autres screens se ressemblent tous pour la plupart), je scroll vite fais sans regarder les détails.

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Perso, quand je vois du Dragon Age (sachant qu'en plus, à part les superbes screens de Mariachi, les autres screens se ressemblent tous pour la plupart), je scroll vite fais sans regarder les détails.


J'en arrive à la même chose. Mais ça reste lourd, c'est pourtant pas compliqué de donner uniquement les liens pour les screens à spoil...

----------


## KiwiX

> J'en arrive à la même chose. Mais ça reste lourd, c'est pourtant pas compliquer de donner uniquement les liens pour les screens à spoil...


Je suis bien d'accord.

Sinon, des vieux screens de l'époque où la licence L4D était encore crédible et appréciée à sa juste valeur  :Emo: 





Normalement, si vous cliquez dessus, vous avez la full résolution.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Surtout que ça ne transmet pas du tout l'envie de jouer au jeu, au contraire, je voulais l'acheter mais là, j'suis dégouté et j'vais attendre des mois afin d'oublier ce que j'ai vu...

----------


## KiwiX

> Surtout que ça ne transmet pas du tout l'envie de jouer au jeu, au contraire, je voulais l'acheter mais là, j'suis dégouté et j'vais attendre des mois afin d'oublier ce que j'ai vu...


Faut peut-être pas déconner non plus, on parle de Dragon Age quoi  :B):  Bon même si la patience est peut-être de mise car le coup du coffre en DLC... 

J'attends une hypothétique version boîte collector avec tous les DLC pour pas me casser les bonbons de mon côté et j'arrive à patienter grâce à "The Witcher" et "Risen" avec lesquels on va éviter les screens car on sait jamais.

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Je suis bien d'accord.
> 
> Sinon, des vieux screens de l'époque où la licence L4D était encore crédible et appréciée à sa juste valeur 
> 
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/screensh...6ffe3fef3e.jpg
> 
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/screensh...f703b6df4b.jpg
> 
> Normalement, si vous cliquez dessus, vous avez la full résolution.


Merci d'avoir quoté mon infâme fotdotograf juste avant que je ne corrige.  :Emo:

----------


## Jean Pale

Voilà, Dragon Age quasi fini !

Si vous pouviez poster des screens du boss de fin question de le terminer  ::ninja::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Faut peut-être pas déconner non plus, on parle de Dragon Age quoi


Comme le dit Jean Pale, je l'ai presque fini, même si je ne l'ai pas.  ::P:

----------


## bixente

> Surtout que ça ne transmet pas du tout l'envie de jouer au jeu, au contraire, je voulais l'acheter mais là, j'suis dégouté et j'vais attendre des mois afin d'oublier ce que j'ai vu...


Oh eh ça va hein, c'est pas comme si on te révélait qu'à la fin du sixième sens, on découvre que Bruce Willis est un poney. ::rolleyes::

----------


## ziltoïd

C'est un poney? ::cry:: 
Merci à Say Hello d'avoir rappeler les règles, même si la plupart s'en fou.

----------


## Say hello

> Merci à Say Hello d'avoir rappeler les règles, même si la plupart s'en fou.


De rien, mais bon "la plupart" devraient s'allonger sur une autoroute la nuit pour bien s'aérer les idées et y réfléchir 2min.

----------


## RUPPY

Dragon age

A trois, vous commencez à danser.....l'équipe qui aligne la plus belle chorégraphie à le droit d'empapaouter l'autre....attention, faite péter du Dick Rivers

----------


## Ash_Crow

> J'en arrive à la même chose. Mais ça reste lourd, c'est pourtant pas compliqué de donner uniquement les liens pour les screens à spoil...


C'est le topic des screenshots, pas le topic des liens  ::siffle::

----------


## ziltoïd

bah le screen juste au dessus de ton post ne "spoil" quasi rien, donc çà c'est sympa, avec le commentaire stupide qui va avec, je trouve que ça le fait bien.
Par contre quand on fou un dragon in ya face, je trouve que çà va pas. Comme Stalker à l'époque, à force, on faisait tout le jeu.

----------


## gripoil

> bah le screen juste au dessus de ton post ne "spoil" quasi rien, donc çà c'est sympa, avec le commentaire stupide qui va avec, je trouve que ça le fait bien.
> Par contre quand on fou un dragon in ya face, je trouve que çà va pas. Comme Stalker à l'époque, à force, on faisait tout le jeu.


Ouais pis STALKER a la limite si on gache un truc y'en a 150 autres bien trippants. Dans dragon age il se passe pas non plus beaucoup de choses extraordinaire et les 3/4 sont ultras prévisibles dans un trip LOTR a moooort! Je suis prêt a parier sur 

Spoiler Alert! 


 l'existance d'un Duncan le blanc.

 (uniquement pour ceux qui n'ont pas fini le début a Ostagar)

Hop, deux p'tits screens que j'avais pas posté.





Du coup j'suis tombé sur des screens de The Witcher qui me font presque regretter de l'avoir abandonné pour DAO.


Ah j'ai trouvé un screen où on voit bien l'effet du mod less blood.

J'trouve ça bien plus sympa, surtout que de loin le sang sur les armures ça fait un drôle d'effet. Et de près sur les visage c'est juste moche.

----------


## Anonyme1023

Y'avait pas une règle du forum qui disait "Si y'a du Spoiler, c'est un ban sans prévention" ?

----------


## ikarad

qulques petits screens d'un des plus grands RPG de tous les temps.
Je suis en train de me refaire une partie, toujours aussi génial.
l'introduction met déjà dans l'ambiance et montre l'humour des génies de NWC


Oh le jolie écusson et ma belle équipe de 6 aventuriers (pas comme ces jeux de tafiole qui n'offrent que 4 aventuriers :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^: )


J'ai retrouvé la baguette qu'on lui avait dérobé et voici ma récompense. Pas très élevé cependant 


Dois-je vous faire l'affront d'un nom que vous connaissez déjà tous par cœur ?


Allez oui c'est *World of xeen* même si je pense que c'est inutile de préciser.

----------


## byte_a_dudule

Valable en France avec la grippe A  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

*Modern Warfare 2* : attention y a du spoil à mort. La première image ça va, celles d'après ne les regardez que si vous avez fini l'acte II du jeu, que vous n'y jouerez jamais ou que vous vous en foutez.

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/8ec17e5...c7a20a92e1.jpg

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/3592307...5cc9850d92.jpg
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/56d2237...da293c6fb8.jpg
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/759f348...77d8d95431.jpg
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/cf260f1...f522ff7435.jpg

En tout cas au niveau de l'ambiance il est carrément au-dessus ce jeu.

----------


## johnclaude

session multi de GTA4
maman je vais vomir

photo de groupe

----------


## Killy

Ouais *Batman Arkham Asylum* tourne avec ma nouvelle CG, joie  ::wub:: 


_Harley Quinn_  ::wub:: 

Je teste juste la démo pour voir si ça tourne et miracle, c'est nickel !
Du coup je partage !!

----------


## JudaGrumme

> C'est le topic des screenshots, pas le topic des liens


 :tired:

----------


## Perlin

Raah, mais cons de bots, et moi qui cherchais quel ennemies pouvait bien me tuer aussi rapidement dans cette mission de l'aéroport  ::|: 
Ne pas avancer plus vite que le script...

----------


## O.Boulon

> Faut pas trainer sur le topic des screens si vous voulez pas être spoilés les enfants.


Y a un délit de spoil dans les options de modération.
Alors t'es gentil, t'es respectueux de ton prochain et tu passes ton screenshot en lien s'il risque de gâcher la surprise.
Question de politesse.

Accessoirement, je trouve ça ridicule, ce qui compte, c'est pas la destination, c'est le voyage.

----------


## cailloux

> qulques petits screens d'un des plus grands RPG de tous les temps.
> Je suis en train de me refaire une partie, toujours aussi génial.
> l'introduction met déjà dans l'ambiance et montre l'humour des génies de NWC
> http://nsa11.casimages.com/img/2009/...5617250391.jpg
> 
> Oh le jolie écusson et ma belle équipe de 6 aventuriers (pas comme ces jeux de tafiole qui n'offrent que 4 aventuriers)
> http://nsa11.casimages.com/img/2009/...5624305905.jpg
> 
> J'ai retrouvé la baguette qu'on lui avait dérobé et voici ma récompense. Pas très élevé cependant 
> ...


AAAArg ! je l'ai jamais finis : la version française est mal traduite spécialement 

Spoiler Alert! 


 le donjon en mot croisé 

 

Mais punaise quel grand jeu !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Dragon Age Origins (avec mon nouveau perso que j'essaie de monter en Assassin)
Sur l'un de ces screens, il y a un petit air de Doom je vous laisse trouver

----------


## Anton

*STALKER SoC.*

Flexionnnn... extennnsionnnn.

----------


## ikarad

> AAAArg ! je l'ai jamais finis : la version française est mal traduite spécialement 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  le donjon en mot croisé 
> 
>  
> 
> Mais punaise quel grand jeu !


Mais ce donjon est optionnel donc pas la peine de le faire (d'ailleurs j'y suis jamais arrivé même si j'avais pas mal avancé dans celui-ci) pour terminer le jeu.

Je t'incite à t'y remettre et tu es bon pour 130-150 heures de jeu au bas mot.

----------


## cailloux

> Mais ce donjon est optionnel donc pas la peine de le faire (d'ailleurs j'y suis jamais arrivé même si j'avais pas mal avancé dans celui-ci) pour terminer le jeu.
> 
> Je t'incite à t'y remettre et tu es bon pour 130-150 heures de jeu au bas mot.


Salow...

----------


## ikarad

> Salow...


Non pas du tout mais rejoues-y c'est si bon et tu verras que tu prendras ton pied avec.  :^_^:  :^_^: 


Ils ont pas l'air très avenant ces os


Là ça sent le roussit avec tous ces nains et on me déconseille fortement d'y rentrer (le tout en voix digitalisés s'il vous plait)


Et oui on pouvait déjà rénover un chateau et se l'approprier


Une des principales villes de Clouds of Xeen (Might&magic 4)

----------


## Anonyme7383

::wub::

----------


## ziltoïd

> Maïteu âne majek


Sympa tes screen, jamais osé me lancer dedans, ça me faisait peur à l'époque.
Ils sont dispo sur GOG.com non?

----------


## cailloux

> Là ça sent le roussit avec tous ces nains et on me déconseille fortement d'y rentrer (le tout en voix digitalisés s'il vous plait)
> http://nsa10.casimages.com/img/2009/...8561547472.jpg


Me rappelle très bien de cette image ! ça m'avais vachement impressionné à l'époque, la qualité et je me demande comment ils ont fait ( avec paint ? avec un "scanner" ?)

Et le banquier : "Ca s'ra plus sûr !"

le minotaure : " vous avez la bonne clef je vous ouvre la porte" ; l'elfette dark : "comment t'as eut cette clef toi ? allez y entrez l"; le minotaure "vous n'avez pas la bonne clef ? Dégagez !"  Et ils étaient uber bien dessiné ces personnages "cinématique"


'tain j'ai pas joué à ce jeux depuis 15 ans et je m'en souviens...  :Emo: 

edit :

----------


## Radis Noir

De vieux screens retrouvés sur dans des recoins sombre de mon ancien PC

Nolf2







Rise of flight en beta  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Lunik

Pour fêter son arrivée en NBA, Steve Nasho - cousin mexicain de Steve Nash - a changé sa coupe de cheveux. Comme un membre très connu de sa famille, il a opté pour une coupe élaborée. Fini les cheveux long de la D-League, vive la coupe NBA! ::wub::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Oh eh ça va hein, c'est pas comme si on te révélait qu'à la fin du sixième sens, on découvre que Bruce Willis est un poney.




Spoiler Alert! 


Ou qu'à la fin de Titanic, le bateau coule.

 ::cry::

----------


## hommedumatch

*Les origines de l'âge du dragon*

Voila ce que ça donne trois guerrier berzerk dirigés par une voleuse. (Composition inutile car les trois guerriers tombent trop vite au combat, la voleuse fait tout le reste.  ::|: 


Si ça c'est pas un regard profond. (Le balcon a été retiré)


Enfin trouvé un casque "Bling Bling" pour ma voleuse  :B):  Quelle classe!

----------


## IrishCarBomb

*Démo de Laissé pour mort 2.*

Mes papiers ? Tout de suite monsieur l'agent.


Les voilà !


Heu Coach, t'as remarqué que t'as plus ton fusil à pompe ?


Même zombies, les filles restent coquettes.


Un passante zombifiée : "on peut même plus manger des cadavres dans la rue sans se faire tirer dessus ! J'me casse !"

----------


## Jean Pale

> Le bruit du moteur saoule.
> -Ben éteins.
> -Ok


Ha  ::XD::

----------


## Killy

> *World of xeen*


Que c'est beau  :Bave: 
Dire que j'ai raté ça  :Emo:

----------


## Radis Noir

> Ha


Et le pire, c'est qu'il l'a vraiment fait, et qu'il s'est crashé, forcément.

----------


## Nightwrath

Ho hey arrêtez avec vos screens de DAO , ca suffit maintenant !
Encore un jeu que je vais vouloir acheter (monde cruel  ::(:  )

----------


## ikarad

Des images de la sublime intro de world of xeen (surtout en 1994)






l'écran de démarrage (vous aurez tous noté que la partie gauche est consacrée à clouds of xeen et la partie droite à darkside of xeen)


Faut le vouloir pour rentrer dans les tours car le mec n'est pas très accueillant

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Rise of flight en beta 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/85c...fe730932c0.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/30c...679e50223c.jpg


MDR, je ne me rapellais plus du tout que j'étais dans la partie. Jusqu'à que je remarque que le HUD est celui d'ArmA.  ::XD::

----------


## skyblazer

Tiens, 3 autres moi :D

*Prometheus*, un mod pour UT 3 qui a bien profité du UDK (et cay tant mieux !)

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Que c'est beau 
> Dire que j'ai raté ça


  Heu, ça a l'air vraiment sympa mais tu peux me rappeler la définition du mot "beau" ? ..................................................  ..> la nostalgie embelli bien les choses  ::P: 


...Sinon "Ischar" était pas mal non plus ds son genre ( graphismes mis de côté).

----------


## Killy

Beau pour un jeu des années 90, je crois que c'est les sprites de persos 2D les plus gros que j'ai vu depuis très longtemps !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Dragon Age Origins !

----------


## Froyok

> http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/5554/3foismoi.jpg
> 
> Tiens, 3 autres moi :D
> 
> *Prometheus*, un mod pour UT 3 qui a bien profité du UDK (et cay tant mieux !)


N'empêche il est bien tiré par les cheveux ce concept ! J'adore le principe, par contre, dommage que ça soit si austère, on à vite fait le tour. Pas vraiment de renouveau.

----------


## L'invité

Non mais cherchez pas c'est moi qui ai la clef §  :Cigare: 


J'avais prévenu.  :B):

----------


## RUPPY

> Non mais cherchez pas c'est moi qui ai la clef § 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e6a...e0a9db0d31.jpg
> 
> J'avais prévenu. 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/704...d91e4718a4.jpg


C'est Dragon Age ?  ::huh::

----------


## KiwiX

Ça y ressemble beaucoup en tout cas.

----------


## JudaGrumme

> C'est Dragon Age ?


Ouaip. Et manifestement on peut balancer les AOE à travers les portes... :tired:

----------


## DarzgL

Les Age of Empires ?  ::o:

----------


## ikarad

Comme Pandemic est en train de couler et que malheureusement pour nombre de journalistes à la mémoire courte (voir news de clubic ou de gamekult ou de factornews, à croire que les journalistes d'aujourd'hui ont une culture vidéoludique proche du néant absolu) pandémic se résume à full spectrum warrior ou à mercenaries (càd à un studio console).

Alors que ceci est bien sur faux et absolument faux car Pandémic est à la base un studio PC qui nous a sortit  jeux légendaires dont l'excellent battlezone  (remake du battlezone des années 80) et du mythique battlezone 2.

Alors pour rétablir un peu de vérité et souhaiter bonne chance aux développeurs de pandémic, un petit screenshot de battlezone 2

----------


## Dorak

Putain Battlezone. Ca y est les souvenirs remontent...

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Comme Pandemic est en train de couler et que malheureusement pour nombre de journalistes à la mémoire courte (voir news de clubic ou de gamekult ou de factornews, à croire que les journalistes d'aujourd'hui ont une culture vidéoludique proche du néant absolu) pandémic se résume à full spectrum warrior ou à mercenaries (càd à un studio console).
> 
> Alors que ceci est bien sur faux et absolument faux car Pandémic est à la base un studio PC qui nous a sortit  jeux légendaires dont l'excellent battlezone  (remake du battlezone des années 80) et du mythique battlezone 2.
> 
> Alors pour rétablir un peu de vérité et souhaiter bonne chance aux développeurs de pandémic, un petit screenshot de battlezone 2
> http://nsa11.casimages.com/img/2009/...2508598559.jpg


Battlezone 2  ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::  !!!!

----------


## DarzgL

M'enfin Pandemic de nos jours, voilà quoi  ::|:

----------


## ikarad

> M'enfin Pandemic de nos jours, voilà quoi


Tout à fait d'accord.
Pandémic c'est le même destin que Lucas arts. Des hits quand la principale doctrine du studio était la passion et carnage quand seul le pognon et le marketing a pris le dessus.

Là ou lucas arts peut rester en vie et est peut-être aussi en train de comprendre au moins partiellement son erreur, pandémic n'a pas pu.

----------


## Lt-47

> Alors pour rétablir un peu de vérité et souhaiter bonne chance aux développeurs de pandémic, un petit screenshot de battlezone 2
> http://nsa11.casimages.com/img/2009/...2508598559.jpg


Rha putain ce jeu.  ::wub:: 
Mais pourquoi il on pas fait de Battlezone 3 les cons !  ::sad::

----------


## Anton

Battlezone  ::wub::  



 :Bave:

----------


## gripoil

Miam battlzone 2 (avec la VF a saigner des oreilles  ::P: )


*Sprouitch*

(oui l'armure K2000 c'est vraiment ... ... K2000 ...)

----------


## Lt-47

> Miam battlzone 2 (avec la VF a saigner des oreilles )


Je me souvient encore de l'accent russe tout moisit de notre chef dans les 1er mission. ::o:

----------


## Plopman

Gnôle + Pron = WIN  :;):

----------


## Darkath

> Miam battlzone 2 (avec la VF a saigner des oreilles )
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7ea...0e4b2b0e99.jpg
> *Sprouitch*
> 
> (oui l'armure K2000 c'est vraiment ... ... K2000 ...)


Oh un Cylon !

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> M'enfin Pandemic de nos jours, voilà quoi


Bha ça donne ça :

http://www.gamekult.com/articles/A0000081099/

----------


## Sk-flown

> Comme Pandemic est en train de couler et que malheureusement pour nombre de journalistes à la mémoire courte (voir news de clubic ou de gamekult ou de factornews, à croire que les journalistes d'aujourd'hui ont une culture vidéoludique proche du néant absolu) pandémic se résume à full spectrum warrior ou à mercenaries (càd à un studio console).
> 
> Alors que ceci est bien sur faux et absolument faux car Pandémic est à la base un studio PC qui nous a sortit  jeux légendaires dont l'excellent battlezone  (remake du battlezone des années 80) et du mythique battlezone 2.
> 
> Alors pour rétablir un peu de vérité et souhaiter bonne chance aux développeurs de pandémic, un petit screenshot de battlezone 2
> http://nsa11.casimages.com/img/2009/...2508598559.jpg


Heureusement qu'il reste une poignée d'irréductible comme toi, pour faire éclater l'horrible vérité: "On est les derniers dinosaures" et la météorite c'est le bizness casuals (avec inclus les faux hardcore de salon).

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Rien d'original, juste mes premiers pas dans Arma 2.



L'enclume volante.

 Je lui ai mis un missile mais je me suis mangé le relief après.

----------


## Kekouse

Battlezone fut le premier et unique essai dans le mix RTS-FPS-Action et bordel il roxxait grave.
Le fait de pouvoir piloter n'importe quel véhicule, la musique, le coté RTS avec la map activable pour filer des ordres.

Non vraiment il déchirait. Malheureusement le 2 fut moins bon (je trouve) et on a jamais eu de suite depuis.
Pourtant le fait d'impliquer le joueur de RTS directement sur le champ de bataille via une vue FPS c'est tout simplement génial.

Y'a bien Spring (le remake de Total Annihilation) qui donne cette possibilité mais c'est juste un gimmick.
Bref Battlezone c'est un gameplay génial qui n'a jamais été repris et qui ne le sera vraisemblablement jamais.

Sinon non j'ai pas de screenshots a filer  ::):

----------


## Killy

Dragon Age


_Madness? No, this is Spartaaaaaaaa_

Il a la même voix en plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Roland Flure

Content d'avoir récupéré le boulot d'un gentil modeur pour NBA 2K10 :

----------


## KiwiX

_"Dragon Age, la revanche d'une brune"_



Osef les fifi brindacier  :B):

----------


## Crackhead Funky

*GTA IV

*Wallride!


Le M.Jordan est hallucinant  ::o:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Tiens j't'arrête ta lance avec un bouquin bonhomme !

----------


## Anonyme871

RHa c'est classe ce jeu. 
Gourmand non ?

----------


## Yshuya

C'est surtout que c'est des cinématiques non ? J'ai arrêté pas très loin. Quel caméra merdique!

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> RHa c'est classe ce jeu. 
> Gourmand non ?


Pas du tout. Tout en ultra je tourne au dessus de 100FPS constants et j'ai pas une machine de guerre.




> C'est surtout que c'est des cinématiques non ? J'ai arrêté pas très loin. Quel caméra merdique!


Ouais que des cinématiques, vu le peu de combos quej e possède pour l'instant c'est pas très intéressant. Et pour la caméra je vois pas où est le problème, à part qu'elle est inversé à l'axe Y mais on s'y fait vite.

----------


## Yshuya

> Ouais que des cinématiques, vu le peu de combos quej e possède pour l'instant c'est pas très intéressant. Et pour la caméra je vois pas où est le problème, à part qu'elle est inversé à l'axe Y mais on s'y fait vite.



Je me souviens juste d'un passage .. Que je n'ai jamais réussi à faire à cause que la caméra ne montrait pas l'ensemble des sauts à réaliser. Cela m'a saoulé j'ai arrêté.

----------


## gripoil

Premiers pas sur LeagueOfLegends (il craint ce noms) contre des bots noobs pour voir.
J'ai des potes qui jouent a dota sur garena avec le même genre des classements et tout, je sais pas s'ils sont passé a LoL d'ailleurs. Enfin en tous cas ils passent leur vie à ça, c'est des gros tarés, parcequ'on peut dire ce qu'on veut on s'fait vite chier si on joue pas avec des gens qu'on connait.

----------


## edenwars

Comment j'suis trop bien planqué niark niark.

----------


## Pluton

Je viens de passer au chapitre 3, l'air de rien, je fast-travel et là je tombe de ma chaise :





 ::o: 

(et encore, y'a de la mauvaise compression, et pas le mouvement)

C'est bon, remballez vos screenshots moisis de DAO les gars.  :Cigare:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Qu'est ce qu'on est censé voir ?  :tired:

----------


## Pluton

Un beau jeu.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Qu'est ce qu'on est censé voir ?


La vérité.

----------


## Erkin_

> Qu'est ce qu'on est censé voir ?


Que c'est une bonne chose de ne plus avoir de jeux en 2D.

----------


## LetoII

> Je viens de passer au chapitre 3, l'air de rien, je fast-travel et là je tombe de ma chaise :
> 
> http://imgur.com/FtIPwl.jpg
> 
> http://imgur.com/I1OXgl.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> (et encore, y'a de la mauvaise compression, et pas le mouvement)
> ...






Perso j'échange pas mon baril de DA contre deux barils de ton vieux jeu qui avait même pas réussi à attirer mon attention à l'époque  ::P:

----------


## Anton

> C'est bon, remballez vos screenshots moisis de DAO les gars.


L'époque où on faisait du jeu vidéo, pas de la com' et de l'enculage de consommateurs... c'est trop d'émotions  :Emo:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Que c'est une bonne chose de ne plus avoir de jeux en 2D.


Heu, pas d'accord ?

http://chq.gamemod.net/Images/Screen...mandos2_14.jpg

( trop gros pour lien direct )

----------


## Erkin_

> Heu, pas d'accord ?
> 
> http://chq.gamemod.net/Images/Screen...mandos2_14.jpg
> 
> ( trop gros pour lien direct )


C'est très bon Commandos, mais ça n'a pas la gueule d'un Company of Heroes.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Qu'est ce qu'on est censé voir ?





> Que c'est une bonne chose de ne plus avoir de jeux en 2D.


Vous avez pas connu ca.  :tired: 

Pluton, c'est beau.  :Emo: 


Au même moment sortait Quake III:







Le dernier bon jeu de snow sur pc à 10 ans, il s'appelle Supreme Snowboarding.
Le gros avantages c'est qu'il tourne sur n'importe quelle machine, même le portable que j'utilise à la fac.  ::ninja::

----------


## Raton

Les écoutes pas pluton. Moi je te comprends. La 2D, pour un jdr, c'était le must.

DAO est très jolie, certaines scenes sont même magnifique, mais on arrive pas  à la moitié du niveau de détail d'un jeu en 2D.

----------


## Lord_Braathen

Je peux aisément comprendre les défenseurs de la 2D, avec ces décors peints à la main et ses univers plus originaux que beaucoup trop de jeux 3D plutôt jolis mais souvent sans âme et sans relief(paradoxale).
(Pas tant que ça, car transition de la mort qui tue) Pour tout vous dire, maintenant, je ne vois plus l'intêret de jouer avec des jeux en 2D autrement que sur mon netbook dans le RER D. Pourquoi cela?, tout simplement grâce au 3D Vision qui permet de donner aux décors le supplément d'âme et le *relief* ( jeu de mot, haha...) qui leurs font défaut sans ce Graal.
Dragon Age avec le kit 3D Vision vaut tout les RPG 2D additionnés expotionnellement et multipliés par le poids en Livres Sterling d'Omar Boulon.

Franchement, vu le plaisir que j'éprouve à jouer en ce moment avec celui-ci sur DAO, ma nostalgie de vieux con pseudo élitiste s'est évaporé et a laissé place à un émerveillement de chaque instant.

----------


## Wiltjay

Supreme Snowboarding c'est trop de la balle, j'aimais bien le principe de devoir doser l'amplitude de rotation de ces sauts avant le décollage, au début c'était pas évident mais une fois maitrisé qu'est ce que c'était bon!  ::):

----------


## gripoil

> Un beau jeu.


:trolll:
Alors poste du planescape torment ou du BG2 !  ::ninja:: 

Enfin mine de rien j'ai hate de finir DAO pour me remettre sur les vieux black isle, j'ai même envie de torcher NWN2 qui moisi dans mon placard depuis trop longtemps et qui a pourtant toutes ses chances le pauvres.

A part le BGtutu et le patch de résolution de l'infinity engine y'a d'autres mods déviellissants? Tiens tu pourrais en parler sur la* ForgottenRealm*àpluton.  :B):

----------


## Detox

> Perso j'échange pas mon baril de DA contre deux barils de ton vieux jeu qui avait même pas réussi à attirer mon attention à l'époque


"Regardez ce monde magique, où la lumière n'émet pas d'ombre, c'est ça la beauté."

Non sans déconner, c'est très joli DAO, bien qu'un peu vieillot, mais je suis d'accord avec Pluton. La 2D ça roxxait.

----------


## LetoII

> "Regardez ce monde magique, où la lumière n'émet pas d'ombre, c'est ça la beauté."
> 
> Non sans déconner, c'est très joli DAO, bien qu'un peu vieillot, mais je suis d'accord avec Pluton. La 2D ça roxxait.


Tiens, c marrant, j'avais pas remarqué que seuls quelques persos avaient une ombre  ::o:

----------


## Anton

Comme quoi il est trop bien ce jeu, on remarque ni l'absence de corde ni l'absence d'ombre  :Bave:

----------


## LetoII

> Comme quoi il est trop bien ce jeu, on remarque ni l'absence de corde ni l'absence d'ombre


Ben d'habitude, des ombre y en a:



Sur l'autre screen ça doit être les conditions d'éclairage un peu particulières qui font que certaines ombres n'apparaissent pas.

----------


## L'invité

Moi ce qui me fait tilter c'est dans le grottes en vue epaule. Il y a souvent des passages eclairés, mais il y a pas de source de lumière.  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:

----------


## LetoII

> Moi ce qui me fait tilter c'est dans le grottes en vue epaule. Il y a souvent des passages eclairés, mais il y a pas de source de lumière.


En même temps, le réalisme c'est bien, mais si c'est pour se taper un écran noir dès qu'on est dans une grotte, c moins fun  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Anton

> Ben d'habitude, des ombre y en a:


Totalement irréalistes par rapport aux sources de lumière, sur ce screen : les ombres devraient être allongées, pas "sous les pieds", ce qui indique une lumière exactement à midi, au dessus du personnage. Ce qui semble vouloir dire que ce n'est pas dynamique.
Mais bon, ce n'est qu'un détail de plus  ::o: 



> En même temps, le réalisme c'est bien, mais si c'est pour se taper un écran noir dès qu'on est dans une grotte, c moins fun


Ouais, c'est pour ça que dans les autres RPG t'as une torche, des feux, ou des potions de nuit  ::o:

----------


## LetoII

> Totalement irréalistes par rapport aux sources de lumière, sur ce screen : les ombres devraient être allongées, pas "sous les pieds", ce qui indique une lumière exactement à midi, au dessus du personnage. Ce qui semble vouloir dire que ce n'est pas dynamique.
> Mais bon, ce n'est qu'un détail de plus 
> 
> Ouais, c'est pour ça que dans les autres RPG t'as une torche, des feux, ou des potions de nuit


Me souviens plus trop de la configuration de cette grotte, mais on voit aisément qu'il y a d'autres sources de lumières que les torches qu'on voit. Si tu voulais vraiment pinailler tu devrais dire qu'on devrait avoir des ombres multiples en plus de celle sous le perso.

Et dans la majorité des grottes de DA on tombe soit sur des torches, soit sur trouées qui justifient de l'éclairage du lieu.

----------


## Anonyme871

Putain ça y va la branlette par ici.  ::|:

----------


## Dorak

Par pitié arrêtez les liens imageshack, c'est juste insupportable.

----------


## Froyok

Si toi aussi tu as une grosse poitrine > MP !


Si toi aussi tu as les balls > ne me MP pas !


---------- Post ajouté à 13h30 ----------




> Par pitié arrêtez les liens imageshack, c'est juste insupportable.


+1

Et tous les autres systèmes qui renvois pas direct vers une image (ou alors uppix, comme moi, pas de pubs à la con)

----------


## Killy

Bah on s'en fout des ombres, ça fait ramer  :B): 
Ce qui compte c'est les discussions entre le nain et la soigneuse et entre Morrigan et Alistair tout le reste c'est surfait !

Sinon elle a les cheveux de cette couleur Lara? On dirait qu'elle est couverte de poussière  :tired:

----------


## LetoII

> Bah on s'en fout des ombres, ça fait ramer 
> Ce qui compte c'est les discussions entre le nain et la soigneuse et entre Morrigan et Alistair tout le reste c'est surfait !


C'est pas faux  :;):

----------


## Olipro

> Par pitié arrêtez les liens imageshack, c'est juste insupportable.


Par pitié arrêtez d'employer "juste" comme les anglais, c'est tout simplement insupportable (et totalement faux).

----------


## Detox

> Par pitié arrêtez d'employer "juste" comme les anglais, c'est tout simplement insupportable (et totalement faux).


Ha !!!! Enfin quelqu'un que ça énerve, comme moi !  ::lol:: 
C'est insupportable, et ça devient une mode, en plus.  ::cry::

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Par pitié arrêtez d'employer "juste" comme les anglais, c'est tout simplement insupportable (et totalement faux).


Par pitié, arrêtez de reprendre tout le temps les autres, c'est tout simplement insupportable (mais totalement justifié dans ce cas précis).

----------


## Anonyme871

Rho mais vos gueules.  ::ninja::

----------


## Olipro

Par pitié, arrêtez de prendre un cas rare pour une généralité, c'est comme ça que l'on atteint des sophismes immonde. (on arrête ?  ::):  )

----------


## Anonyme871

Il est beau mon bonhomme

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Il est *juste* beau mon bonhomme


Fixed  ::): .

----------


## Olipro

> Fixed .

----------


## LetoII

> Il est beau mon bonhomme
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/950...d51b16e950.jpg



Mais, mais, y a pas de corde aux arcs  ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

> http://reduction-image.com/~olipro44/images/bd/fuuuuu.jpg


Olipro, il est *juste* énervé...  ::P:

----------


## Killy

Par pitié, arrêtez de flooder le topic des screenshots, c'est juste ... non rien  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, j'adore les armures de Dragon Age maintenant que j'avance dans le jeu.

Attention si vous ne voulez pas vous gacher la découverte d'une armure lourde, ne cliquez pas ici. (pas trop spoilante comme image mais bon, on sait jamais)

Sinon, je viens enfin de comprendre pourquoi c'est de la dark fantasy, le passage avec les nains sous leur cité 

Spoiler Alert! 


est vraiment flippant sur la fin

  ::O:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> est vraiment flippant sur la fin


Ouais c'est vrai que ça devient gore, surtout avec 

Spoiler Alert! 


la naine devenue folle

 qui nous sort des trucs du genre :



Spoiler Alert! 



"Elles ont pris Laryn. Elles l'ont forcée à dévorer la chair de nos amis. Elle a mutilé le corps de son époux et bu son sang"



 ::):

----------


## Killy

Je pensais à ça oui tout à fait  ::O:

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Par pitié, arrêtez de flooder le topic des screenshots, c'est juste ... non rien 
> 
> Sinon, j'adore les armures de Dragon Age maintenant que j'avance dans le jeu.
> 
> Attention si vous ne voulez pas vous gacher la découverte d'une armure lourde, ne cliquez pas ici. (pas trop spoilante comme image mais bon, on sait jamais)
> 
> Sinon, je viens enfin de comprendre pourquoi c'est de la dark fantasy, le passage avec les nains sous leur cité 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...


Moi, j'ai compris tout de suite. Dans la première tour du jeu, l'amoncellement de cadavres décharnés et les têtes enfoncées sur des pics m'ont clairement fait comprendre que ce n'était pas de l'héroic-fantasy à papa. ::O:  C'est le jeu qui décrit le mieux la violence inhérente au monde médiéval ( fantastique ou pas) avec The Witcher.

----------


## Killy

> Moi, j'ai compris tout de suite. Dans la première tour du jeu, l'amoncellement de cadavres décharnés et les têtes enfoncées sur des pics m'ont clairement fait comprendre que ce n'était pas de l'héroic-fantasy à papa. C'est le jeu qui décrit le mieux la violence inhérente au monde médiéval ( fantastique ou pas) avec The Witcher.


Sans rentrer dans les détails pour le moment je trouve The Witcher bien plus proche de l'esprit dark fantasy que Dragon Age, mais ça c'est surement parce qu'il y a un auteur et des bouquins derrière.

Hop un screen avec une pose ridicule pour la route :

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Sans rentrer dans les détails pour le moment je trouve The Witcher bien plus proche de l'esprit dark fantasy que Dragon Age, mais ça c'est surement parce qu'il y a un auteur et des bouquins derrière.
> 
> Hop un screen avec une pose ridicule pour la route :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/969...578d483abc.jpg


Bin, on dira "gritty" and "bloody" fantasy, alors.  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme1023

*Eve Online* 

Petit face à face :


Oups...

----------


## Dark Fread

Que je l'aime ce Star Wars là.

----------


## Sao

En plus ce niveau est super sympa.

----------


## Pluton

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ada...662bb4e16e.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/743...b3488eb7d3.jpg
> 
> Que je l'aime ce Star Wars là.


 :tired: 
Tu va crever là...

Sinon c'est pas sympa, j'hésite depuis deux semaines entre réinstaller ce JK2 ou bien NOLF.
... et depuis un an à tester EVE Online. :tired:

----------


## Dark Fread

Comment ça t'hésites ? Dois-je te rappeler la musique en plus des images ? (0:50... Holy shit !)

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Non joue à NOLF la BO est carrément plus groovy !

----------


## Esotsm

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ada...662bb4e16e.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/743...b3488eb7d3.jpg
> 
> Que je l'aime ce Star Wars là.


T'as de la chance d'avoir de jolies textures. Je l'ai réinstallé y'a pas longtemps sur mon Vista et mes textures sont dégueulasses.  ::sad::

----------


## Anton

> Comment ça t'hésites ? Dois-je te rappeler la musique en plus des images ? (0:50... Holy shit !)


C'est plutôt à 1:24 le "holy shit"  ::O:   ::P:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ada...662bb4e16e.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/743...b3488eb7d3.jpg
> 
> Que je l'aime ce Star Wars là.


Tu fais chier là mayyyyrdeuuuuh! J'ai envie de le réinstallé maintenant!  ::sad:: 


 :^_^: 


Ça toune bien sous Vista?

---------- Post ajouté à 21h48 ----------




> Tu va crever là...
> 
> Sinon c'est pas sympa, j'hésite depuis deux semaines entre réinstaller ce JK2 ou bien NOLF.
> ... et depuis un an à tester EVE Online.


Pour moi NOLF çay fay.  :;):  Y'a au moins une semaine de cela.

Tourne assez bien sous Vista en 1440*900... Assez bien, car les retours bureau sont parfois chaotiques jusqu'au "Pas de signal VGA".

----------


## Pelomar

:Cigare: 



 ::sad::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Et alors c'est bien ? dis dis ?

----------


## Pelomar

Des matchs trop court, peu de maps (mais un DLC gratuit avec 6 maps de plus est en approche) mais le gameplay me botte foutrement, et sacré ambiance. C'est énorme de voir des types marcher au plafond avant de se rendre compte qu'en fait c'est toi qui marche sur un mur. Des armes et des modes de jeu plus variés et j'achèterai direct. Là je me tâte un peu.
On fait comment pour stabber par contre ? Faut juste "tirer" a bout portant ou y a un bouton ?  :tired:

----------


## Say hello

Un bouton.

----------


## Jean Pale

Les matchs trop courts, c'est quand les équipes ne sont pas équilibrées. Pour stabber, il y a un bouton stab. :con:

----------


## Yazoo

Torchlight







:D

----------


## sophomore

JK2 plutôt que Nolf, c'est un avis unilatéral et injustifié, mais j'ai toujours trouvé Kyle plus charismatique que Kate, surtout depuis Dark Force et encore plus depuis les videos de JK premier du nom

----------


## Slayertom

Soirée coop sur arma2 avec des canards, des gars de nofrag, du clan BWF et GIFR.
Vu depuis l'interface 3D du mode dungeon "VTS" keeper.

----------


## Acteon

> Torchlight
> 
> :D


Ouch lvl 100  ::o:  Bravo

----------


## Sub4

Une petite baston sur Dragon Age avec mes trois mages et Alistair qui s'en prend plein la poire contre des nains ninjas fourbes en nightmare.*
*
 ::wub::

----------


## Anton

Mon début de Dragon Age, Elfe guerrière, un screen.



C'est tellement moche et mal foutu au niveau design et esthétisme que j'en rigole tout seul comme une pucelle derrière l'écran, à deux doigts de l'hystérie vue la somme d'emmerdes pour parvenir à jouer au jeu. 

Regardez le tapis aux pieds de mon perso.
Regardez le sol, les personnages.
Regardez les textures des bâtiments en face.
Regardez l'aliasing alors que je suis en AAx8 et bien sûr tout à fond.
Et pire que ça, j'ai mis le mod High Resolution.

C'est la première fois de ma vie que je me mords puissamment les couilles d'avoir été honnête  ::wacko:: 

Allez, on va dire que c'est juste le début du jeu...

----------


## gripoil

> Mon début de Dragon Age, Elfe guerrière, un screen.
> 
> http://uppix.net/9/0/3/76e4e57b3d924...3f63d7ee11.jpg
> 
> C'est tellement moche et mal foutu au niveau design et esthétisme que j'en rigole tout seul comme une pucelle derrière l'écran, à deux doigts de l'hystérie vue la somme d'emmerdes pour parvenir à jouer au jeu. 
> 
> Regardez le tapis aux pieds de mon perso.
> Regardez le sol, les personnages.
> Regardez les textures des bâtiments en face.
> ...


Ouais puis bon c'est juste moche le reste est bon. Et c'est pas si moche y'a des niveaux très beaux même si la qualité textures/effets et tout le tsoin tsoin n'est pas au rendez-vous.

----------


## Anton

Je l'espère  ::|:

----------


## gripoil

> Je l'espère


Enfin j'dis ça mais le jeu m'a vraiment pas accroché au début. Puis là j'suis a 60h de jeu, j'me force toujours un peu a le lancer, mais apres j'le lache plus.
J'crois que mes dernieres 60h de jeu j'les comptais sur plusieurs mois et des dizaines de jeux, donc on peut dire que le jeu est accrocheur.  :^_^:

----------


## Slayertom

message a effacer  ::zzz::

----------


## Belhoriann

> Mon début de Dragon Age, Elfe guerrière, un screen.
> 
> http://uppix.net/9/0/3/76e4e57b3d924...3f63d7ee11.jpg
> 
> C'est tellement moche et mal foutu au niveau design et esthétisme que j'en rigole tout seul comme une pucelle derrière l'écran, à deux doigts de l'hystérie vue la somme d'emmerdes pour parvenir à jouer au jeu. 
> 
> Regardez le tapis aux pieds de mon perso.
> Regardez le sol, les personnages.
> Regardez les textures des bâtiments en face.
> ...


Non mais autant poster directement sur JV.com pour troller comme ça sur la qualité graphique du soft. T'es vraiment du genre à juger un jeu seulement sur les graphismes toi.
Tu as chié sur Bioware à cause du manque de corde aux arcs, tu critiques tout et n'importe quoi mais au final tu te payes une édition boite à 70€  :tired: 

Joues pendant une quinzaine d'heure, je te garanti que tes couilles resterons ou elles sont.

----------


## Silver

Pour changer de Dragon Age, un peu de zombies.

Échauffement avec Fret et Zoubida (en normal).


Et sproutch !


La soirée bat son plein (et les canards sont pleins !).


C'est la danse qui fait craquer le parquet !


Orgy time !

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Mon début de Dragon Age, Elfe guerrière, un screen.
> 
> http://uppix.net/9/0/3/76e4e57b3d924...3f63d7ee11.jpg
> 
> C'est tellement moche et mal foutu au niveau design et esthétisme que j'en rigole tout seul comme une pucelle derrière l'écran, à deux doigts de l'hystérie vue la somme d'emmerdes pour parvenir à jouer au jeu. 
> 
> Regardez le tapis aux pieds de mon perso.
> Regardez le sol, les personnages.
> Regardez les textures des bâtiments en face.
> ...


 :tired: 

Sans déconner, tu trouves ça *moche* ? Ya vraiment un truc qui m'échappe là.
Sinon, ton image est compressée en jpeg et redimensionnée en 960*540, c'est pas vraiment representatif.

----------


## Anton

Évidemment ma constatation se faisait IG avant tout :] Je joue en 1920.1080.

Oui c'est moche a/ pour un jeu dev depuis 7 ans b/ successeur autoproclamé des magnifiques 2d Baldur's Gate c/ après des jeux comme The Witcher, Mass Effect ou autre Risen.
Je passe sur la lipsync totalement foireuse, la pire que j'ai vu depuis des années, les textures qui se traversent, les personnages aussi expressifs qu'un mérou mort et décomposé depuis 3 jours en pleine chaleur.
Mais j'avance, j'avance. Parait effectivement qu'il faut 10/15h pour ressentir le jeu  :tired:  Je le ressens bien là, ooowi  :tired:  

Et sinan euh, nan. Généralement je fais partie des escadrons anti-kevins bashant ceux qui misent tout sur le graphisme  ::P:  Mais là, puté. Faut pas déconner quoi. On est en 2009, plus en 2003.

----------


## KiwiX

:tired:  Y a un mod texture HD déjà si tu cherches bien. Et l'avantage, c'est que ça tourne niquel sur des machines un peu justes maintenant alors faut pas trop chier dessus quand même. 

BG2, c'était vraiment un jeu de beau gosse. Mais attention à la nostalgie, on oublie vite les petits défauts de l'époque... Bon ok, y en avait pas  :B):

----------


## Anton

J'ai déjà le mod textures, comme je l'ai dit plus haut  ::P:

----------


## Sk-flown

Le truc c'est que la 3D de Dragon age ça passe déjà limite maintenant, alors dans 10ans ça nous fera vomir, là où la 2D intemporelle de BG2 restera la même.

----------


## Froyok

"L'eau ça mouille..."


Zoey !


"... et le feu, ça brûle !!"


"Ha nan, franchement hier soir, c'était trop bien, on avait une super ambiance, même josey, 
il a mis le feu, t'aurais du voir ça, tout s'est enflammé, on étaient chaud !"


Une rousse !




Vroum !


Dédicace à MetalDestroyer !

----------


## DarzgL

> Évidemment ma constatation se faisait IG avant tout :] Je joue en 1920.1080.
> 
> Oui c'est moche a/ pour un jeu dev depuis 7 ans b/ successeur autoproclamé des magnifiques 2d Baldur's Gate c/ après des jeux comme The Witcher, Mass Effect ou autre Risen.
> Je passe sur la lipsync totalement foireuse, la pire que j'ai vu depuis des années, les textures qui se traversent, les personnages aussi expressifs qu'un mérou mort et décomposé depuis 3 jours en pleine chaleur.
> Mais j'avance, j'avance. Parait effectivement qu'il faut 10/15h pour ressentir le jeu  Je le ressens bien là, ooowi  
> 
> Et sinan euh, nan. Généralement je fais partie des escadrons anti-kevins bashant ceux qui misent tout sur le graphisme  Mais là, puté. Faut pas déconner quoi. On est en 2009, plus en 2003.


a/C'est justement le temps de développement qui fait que les graphs sont pas terrible  ::rolleyes::  Le moteur est un peu vieux. Et puis tu voulais qu'ils refassent tout le jeu chaque année pour être au top ?

b/La 2D et la 3D c'est différent hein. Et là y'a le temps de développement.

c/The Witcher il est pas très très beau hein, à part les effets de lumière... Et je te rappelle qu'il n'a pas de facegen, d'où les clones. Mass Effect est certes plus beau, mais c'est pas le même domaine. Quant à Risen, le peu de textures que j'ai vu dans la démo m'ont fait vomir, c'est tout baveux à 3m. Après y'a plus d'effets, mais les textures c'est important.

La lipsync je vois pas ce qu'elle a, elle n'est pas pire que dans les jeux que tu as cités, idem pour les expressions des personnages.
Faudra aussi que tu me parles de tes soucis d'install, parce que moi j'ai mis la galette dans le lecteur, j'ai suivi les instructions et j'ai joué sans problème.
Après c'est vrai que le jeu n'est pas très beau, ça manque de normal maps, la modélisation n'est vraiment pas assez fine, mais le gameplay compense.

----------


## SiGarret

> JK 2 (Outcast)
> 
> Ça toune bien sous Vista?


Oui.

----------


## Pelomar

Embuscade en silent mode  :Bave: 



Coup de grisou sur la lune  ::o:   ::o: 

 

Ah oui non, c'est moi qui suis a l'envers.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy



----------


## Lord_Braathen

> ...blablabla...
> Et sinan euh, nan. Généralement je fais partie des escadrons anti-kevins bashant ceux qui misent tout sur le graphisme  Mais là, puté. Faut pas déconner quoi. On est en 2009, plus en 2003.


Au risque de me répéter, t'as l'air d'un mec super blasé comme je l'étais, qui veut le beurre, l'argent du beurre et la crémière, je ne peux te conseiller qu'un truc pour éviter de t'enfermer dans un pseudo élitisme qui te lassera progressivement de 99% des jeux actuels.
ACHETE LE :

Tous les jeux sur lesquels tu craches en temps normal auront une nouvelle aura apaisante et curative à ton grosbillisme roxxorisant.
Et je peux te garantir que tu ne verras plus Dragon Age de la même façon.

----------


## Kamasa

Quelques screens pris au pif recemment :

*GTA IV*


La voiture qui vole, super maniable, sauf dans les virages.


Çà je ne m'y attendais pas du tout, ça m'a bien fait marrer.


Dans la lumière des phares on peut voir la fille avec qui mon perso sors d'un rencard. Je l'ai emmené dans un bar, on était complètement beurrés et elle passait son temps à se vautrer dans les poubelles... trop bien le réalisme de ce jeu !

Un peu de *Borderlands* pour la route


J'ai du mal à croire que ça veuille dire ce qu'on croit tous ce que ça veut dire…


C'est un peu sombre mais on peut voir un acolyte de Sledge qui n'est pas mort dans l'honneur du tout.


Ça c'est mon pote, en coop', qui prend la pose dans la dernière cinématique du jeu. Il est juste déçu d'avoir ce mini-flingue sur ce screenshot, lui qui à fait la quasi-totalité du jeu au launcher  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

> [...]


Ou alors qu'il développe son propre jeu, il verras, ses demandes seront bien à la baisse quand il verra la masse de travail que ça demande.
Donc avant de cracher, on pense à celui qui à bossé la dessus.  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme871

> Évidemment ma constatation se faisait IG avant tout :] Je joue en 1920.1080.
> 
> Oui c'est moche a/ pour un jeu dev depuis 7 ans b/ successeur autoproclamé des magnifiques 2d Baldur's Gate c/ après des jeux comme The Witcher, Mass Effect ou autre Risen.
> Je passe sur la lipsync totalement foireuse, la pire que j'ai vu depuis des années, les textures qui se traversent, les personnages aussi expressifs qu'un mérou mort et décomposé depuis 3 jours en pleine chaleur.
> Mais j'avance, j'avance. Parait effectivement qu'il faut 10/15h pour ressentir le jeu  Je le ressens bien là, ooowi  
> 
> Et sinan euh, nan. Généralement je fais partie des escadrons anti-kevins bashant ceux qui misent tout sur le graphisme  Mais là, puté. Faut pas déconner quoi. On est en 2009, plus en 2003.


Ho putain l'aigri  ::o: 
The Witcher, chez moi il est moche et il rame (pourtant ma bécane devrait le faire tourner à l'aise). ME c'est graphiquement pas génial, beaucoup de répétition, certain décors "posés" sur le sol...) Risen, j'ai beaucoup aimé, pourtant y'a deux semaines on disait encore de lui que c'est un jeu moche. J'ai l'impression de voir beaucoup de mauvaise foi en toi.
DA je le trouve très joli, j'ai pas besoin d'effet kikoHD pour profiter d'un jeu.

----------


## gripoil

Bon ça suffit dragon age là.
En plus c'est vrai que c'est moche, mais c'est techniquement moche, y'a meme pas la moindre lueur d'ombre dynamique. Même les models s'assombrissent pas (j'demande pas que l'ombre des feuillages s'affichent sur leur visage), quand on passe dans une zone d'ombre.

Apres on s'en fou parcequ'il y'a des décors qui valent les plans 2D d'un BG (même si c'est a des millénaires de Torment). Des visages sympatiques comme des trucs diformes et hideux.

Enfin voilà faut avouer qu'y'a des trucs qui picouillent a ce niveau là, mais faut dire surtout qu'on s'en tamponne le haricot parcequ'on s'en rend même pas compte.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Évidemment ma constatation se faisait IG avant tout :] Je joue en 1920.1080.
> 
> Oui c'est moche a/ pour un jeu dev depuis 7 ans b/ successeur autoproclamé des magnifiques 2d Baldur's Gate c/ après des jeux comme The Witcher, Mass Effect ou autre Risen.
> Je passe sur la lipsync totalement foireuse, la pire que j'ai vu depuis des années, les textures qui se traversent, les personnages aussi expressifs qu'un mérou mort et décomposé depuis 3 jours en pleine chaleur.
> Mais j'avance, j'avance. Parait effectivement qu'il faut 10/15h pour ressentir le jeu  Je le ressens bien là, ooowi  
> 
> Et sinan euh, nan. Généralement je fais partie des escadrons anti-kevins bashant ceux qui misent tout sur le graphisme  Mais là, puté. Faut pas déconner quoi. On est en 2009, plus en 2003.


Vas y, fais toi plaisir. Mais ailleurs :

http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Discuss...et_83431_1.htm

Surtout ici tiens :

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/forums/0-50...-15-18-ans.htm

Ils se feront une joie de te lire.

Donner son avis c'est bien, mais faire croire qu'on est le bide de la raison ca va 2 sec quoi.

----------


## Anton

Rien à voir. 



> Tous les jeux sur lesquels tu craches en temps normal auront une nouvelle aura apaisante et curative à ton grosbillisme roxxorisant.
> Et je peux te garantir que tu ne verras plus Dragon Age de la même façon.


J'ai pas l'écran qu'il faut, je me suis déjà renseigné sur le topic  :Emo:  Ca m'aurait vraiment tenté, oui.



> Ou alors qu'il développe son propre jeu, il verras, ses demandes seront bien à la baisse quand il verra la masse de travail que ça demande.
> Donc avant de cracher, on pense à celui qui à bossé la dessus.


Tu ne critiques pas un film parce que tu n'es pas réal ?

----------


## ziltoïd

> Ou alors qu'il développe son propre jeu, il verras, ses demandes seront bien à la baisse quand il verra la masse de travail que ça demande.
> Donc avant de cracher, on pense à celui qui à bossé la dessus.


On a le droit de critiquer, quand bien même la masse de travail est énorme. C'est n'importe quoi cette réflexion.,même si les critiques d'Anton sont exagérées (comme d'habitude).
"J'aime pas ta recherche et c'est de la merde mais comme t'y as passé des centaines d'heures je te file quand même de la thune". Si le monde fonctionnait comme çà... ::love::

----------


## Anton

Méchant  :Emo: 

BOn pour en revenir au sujet, DAO tjrs, faut bien :



Pour une fois, je ne suis pas vraiment satisfait de mon perso. Je ne suis pas arrivé à la faire sourire, et surtout elle avait des espèces de cernes sur le modèle par défaut que j'ai modifié, que je ne suis jamais arrivé à retirer  :Emo:

----------


## Lord_Braathen

> Rien à voir. 
> 
> J'ai pas l'écran qu'il faut, je me suis déjà renseigné sur le topic  Ca m'aurait vraiment tenté, oui.?


Je terminerai mon HS par ceci.
J'avais un 22" que j'avais acheté 300€ à l'époque, je l'ai donné à ma grand mère. Une HD4890, acheté 210€ deux mois avant, je l'ai revendu 130€. J'ai donc du racheter une carte graphique à 300€ (GTX285 amp!) et le kit à 360€  (écran + lunettes).
Tu peux donc en conclure aisément que j'étais pas du tout dans la situation idéale pour faire un tel investissement. Mais je suis un passionné et ces gens là n'agissent pas forcément avec raison.
A l'instant où je l'ai essayé et jusqu'à maintenant, je peux te certifier une chose, je n'ai jamais regretté mon investissement et je trouve que pour le résultat obtenu il est insignifiant.
Maintenant Anton, tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire. D'ici là, je te prierai d'éviter tes trolls dont je n'aurai pas renié l'approbation il y a quelques mois de cela.

----------


## Dorak

Ce truc 3D à l'air marrant, mais si c'est pour que ça me colle des migraines / la gerbe, très peu pour moi. Sans parler de l'investissement dans du SLI ou une carte plus performante.

----------


## Anton

> D'ici là, je te prierai d'éviter tes trolls dont je n'aurai pas renié l'approbation il y a quelques mois de cela.


 ::P: 
Passer de 24 à 22" (vu qu'on m'a dit que c'est un 22 samsung jcrois qu'il faut obligatoirement) ça me ferait chier quand même. Et j'ai des lunettes (rectangulaires). Mais je vais réfléchir, merci pour ton témoignage, camarade  :;):

----------


## Erkin_

Je trouve The Witcher magnifique, Risen magnifique, et Dragon Age magnifique.
Suis-je normal ?

Faut arrêter de pinailler sur de telles choses les gars.

Edit : Et quand je dis que c'est magnifique, c'est que je prend vraiment plaisir dans ces 3 jeux à admirer les décors/personnages/etc...

----------


## Sao

> Passer de 24 à 22" (vu qu'on m'a dit que c'est un 22 samsung jcrois qu'il faut obligatoirement) ça me ferait chier quand même. Et j'ai des lunettes (rectangulaires). Mais je vais réfléchir, merci pour ton témoignage, camarade


Dernier HS : j'ai essayé la 3D Vision chez Fayfay, j'ai aussi des lunettes carrées et je n'ai eu aucun souci de confort !

Et pour pas HS :

*Grand vol de voitures quatre*





*L'équipe de la Forteresse deux*



*L'homme des hits : l'argent du sang*

----------


## DarzgL

> Je trouve The Witcher magnifique, Risen magnifique, et Dragon Age magnifique.
> Suis-je normal ?
> 
> Faut arrêter de pinailler sur de telles choses les gars.
> 
> Edit : Et quand je dis que c'est magnifique, c'est que je prend vraiment plaisir dans ces 3 jeux à admirer les décors/personnages/etc...


Certes. Au-delà de la qualité, c'est aussi une question de goût, et je trouve ces 3 jeux agréables à regarder (surtout Risen).

----------


## SiGarret

*Doom 3 + The Dark Mod*

D'abord, j'ai lu un peu.



Après, j'ai fait la vaisselle.



Une petite prière...



Un apéro surprise !



Le marteleur qui fait la gueule

----------


## Anonyme871

C'est....sombre.

----------


## Anton

Comme le mod ^^

----------


## Anonyme2016

Oui, c'est normal.




> *Doom 3*

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Soirée d'... hip, d'merde. Bled de merde. Je sais même plus où je suis garé. 



Ah ! Te voilà. Par contre j'ai la queue entre les jambes moi.



Et c'est... parti.



Hip.

...

Et merde ! J'ai laissé le larfeuille sur le comptoir.





Allo ? Mon colon... colonel. J'ai encore fait une petite embardée. 

Nooon, ça va. Juste la peinture qui a un peu morflé. J'vous attends.

----------


## Dolcinni

Ce jeu est génial !  ::wub:: 


Mais je suis pas très bon...

----------


## Anton

Scrounch  :tired:

----------


## Pelomar

L'ambassadeur du MMC lors de son historique "main tendue" aux astronautes du ISA, dans un dernier espoir de stopper le conflit.

----------


## Anton

*DAO*.

Je trouve ce screen (retaillé) assez sympa.

----------


## Morgoth

Mon tout premier jeu à moi et tout ça  :Emo:  :

----------


## Anton

C'est à dire ? C'est toi qui a fait ça ? Ou c'est le premier auquel t'as joué  ::P: 
En tout cas je suis pas sûr que l'impact direct soit le but lors des combats aériens  :^_^: 


*DAO* : J'ai vaincu mon gros méchant, j'ai fait des screens à la Matrix  ::wub::  Je mets que les liens, des fois que...

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/910f167...df867762f5.jpg
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/3d6cfee...8a3b049c90.jpg
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/d4ac9d0...7b498dc657.jpg

 ::wub::

----------


## Morgoth

Premier jeu que j'ai acheté. 

Et non, je n'entre pas en collision avec le Ju-88, je lui passe au-dessus.  :Cigare:

----------


## Anton

Ok  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ninja Blade

----------


## Erkin_

On est totalement libre dans la ville Metal !?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> On est totalement libre dans la ville Metal !?


Non, c'est super linéaire.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

T'étais drogué quand t'as acheté le jeu ou il y a des petites filles en string cachées dans les différents stages ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> T'étais drogué quand t'as acheté le jeu ou il y a des petites filles en string cachées dans les différents stages ?


J'ai adoré et finis le jeu sur X360. Et je me suis dis, ça peut être sympa sur PC avec la 3D Vision que je n'ia pas testé à cause de ce portage foireux.

Et puis pour les filles, j'ai Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 :D

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

En fait, ayant fait Ninja Gaiden et ses paires de nichons, t'as cru avoir la même chose dans Ninja Blade sur 360 et tu t'es fais niquay.
Et t'as cry avoir des bonus sur PC et tu t'es fais dubble owned.



C'est sûr.

----------


## Silver

Et bien ça valait le coup de profiter de la promo de Majesty 2 ce weekend, c'est bien jojo comme jeu.  ::): 

I'm a poor lonesome king...


Château vieux !


Ah ah ! Prends ça mécréant !


Fin de la journée, les héros rentrent paisiblement chez eux après avoir terminé leur mission.

----------


## Anonyme1023

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6d1...350f74b7ae.jpg
> 
> L'ambassadeur du MMC lors de son historique "main tendue" aux astronautes du ISA, dans un dernier espoir de stopper le conflit.


Ce jeu à l'air super sympa, mais dommage que je tourne que sur XP encore de mon coté  ::|:

----------


## Morgoth

::o:

----------


## Morgoth



----------


## mathwern

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6d1...350f74b7ae.jpg
> 
> L'ambassadeur du MMC lors de son historique "main tendue" aux astronautes du ISA, dans un dernier espoir de stopper le conflit.


C'est quoi?

----------


## Morgoth

Passe Frontale, boum.

----------


## Morgoth

Rencontre improbable : Bf109-E et aile de B17-G.

----------


## Sylvine

Tu sais, tu peux mettre plusieurs images par message.

----------


## Morgoth

Han, dingue !  ::o: 

:voui, bon, j'ai oublié:

----------


## Jean Pale

> Tu sais, tu peux mettre plusieurs images par message.


Certes, ça fait perdre le sens artistique des images !

----------


## Stil

> Rencontre improbable : Bf109-E et aile de B17-G.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1ff...1e71e72da6.jpg



C'est quoi votre jeux de vieux coucous là?

----------


## Pelomar

> C'est quoi?


Shattered Horizon  :B): 

Sinon continue Morgoth, tes screens sont excellents.

----------


## Say hello

> C'est quoi votre jeux de vieux coucous là?


Incuuuulte!!

Combat Flight Simulator.

----------


## Xùn

Mass Effect :

----------


## Morgoth

Hop :

----------


## Pelomar

Les containers volant offrent une excellente protection.



 ::lol:: 



Euh ben je suis mort quoi.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Un peu de *Borderlands* pour la route
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6ec...1652e8acdc.jpg
> J'ai du mal à croire que ça veuille dire ce qu'on croit tous ce que ça veut dire…


Nop, le logo TCB réfère à Taking Care of Business, le groupe d'Elvis. Un clin d'oeil de gout en gros.

----------


## Aarsk

Anno 1404, toute la surpuissance d'une IA bien torchée en un screenshot.


Bon, c'est le petit chanteur golio qui était aux commandes, mais ça ne justifie pas tout (la caserne des sapeurs pompiers pas reliée au réseau routier alors que la ville part en fumée...). J'espère que le patch 1.1 a un peu arrangé ça.

----------


## Pelomar

Bon je spamme un peu avec Shattered Horizon, mais il le mérite  :Emo: 



Un des inconvénients du Silent Mode, c'est que pour peu que l'autre soit dans l'ombre (comme là), dur de voir si c'est un allié ou un ennemi. Il m'a pas vu, ca coute rien de s'approcher pour vérifier.



Donc là, c'est un ennemi. Putain en y repensant j'aurais du essayer de le stabber, il m'avait pas vu...



Mais bon, un coup dans le réservoir d'essence du jetpack c'est pas mal non plus.



Seul, si seul  :Emo: 



Crève §

 

Party time ! :boogieboogie:

----------


## Erkin_

Bordel Pelomar, je te hais !
Je veux un patch XP pour ce jeu  ::'(:

----------


## LeBabouin

Besoin de Juarez : enfrontiéré dans du sang  ::wub::  Le multi c'est l'extase. Meilleur multi de toute la terre !

----------


## Say hello

L'age des dragons:




Ainsi Frite est bête.  :tired:

----------


## Euklif

> Bordel Pelomar, je te hais !
> Je veux un patch XP pour ce jeu


Idem. Il a l'air vraiment sympa. Puis un fps dans un contexte pareil  ::wub::

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Montjoie ! (Dark Messiah)



Il y a un zombie au loin. Moi j'aime pas les zombies.



Aaaaah l'Europe de l'Est. Son climat, sa faune et sa flore... son accueil.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ninja Blade

----------


## Shutan

Les Nuits de PAdhiver 2, malgré l'âge est très fréquentable:

y a des cordes aux arcs !

y a des ombres dynamiques !


et du seske, euh... enfin des interactions sympa entre les persos quoi...
cliquez, hein, les miniatures sont overmoches...

----------


## Aghora

Je vois que tu as fait un spadassin, mon héros de Storm of Zehir (que j'ai jamais fini, trop dur le boss).
Sinon je savais pas que c'était possible une romance avec Shandra.

----------


## Shutan

> Je vois que tu as fait un spadassin, mon héros de Storm of Zehir (que j'ai jamais fini, trop dur le boss).
> Sinon je savais pas que c'était possible une romance avec Shandra.


ben en fait, je sais pas si il y a une romance avec Shandra, j'en suis qu'au début de l'acte 2, et mon perso principal est une paladine de Tyr, du coup c'est righteous à donf !

----------


## chenoir

Tian, Shattered Horizon fait vraiment envie. Ca donnerait presque envie de passer à Seven juste pour ca.

D'ailleurs, HS complet mais tant pi. Maintenant qu'on peut considérer qu'on est plus en période d'épongeage de bugs, dites nous : Seven, bien ou pas?

----------


## znokiss

Ouais, Seven bien. Petits soucis pour faire tourner les vieux jeux, mais niveau utilisation quotidienne, c'est plein de petits trucs bien qui deviennent indispensables. Repasser sur XP (alors que je suis sur Seven depuis 1 mois), c'est durdur !

----------


## chenoir

Bon, ben j'y passerais dans ma longtemps alors. J'en profiterais pour acheter une nouvelle CG.

----------


## Xùn

Neverwinter Nights:

----------


## NitroG42

Tu arrives à le faire tourner sans ramer un petit peu ? à certains moment ?

----------


## La Mimolette

Nwn...  ::wub:: 
Mon anthologie!
Je crois que j'ai passé des nuits entière à faire du roleplay sur des serveurs...
Dommage que DAO ne propose pas un système de multijoueur égal à celui de NwN.

----------


## Percolator42

> Ouais, Seven bien. Petits soucis pour faire tourner les vieux jeux, mais niveau utilisation quotidienne, c'est plein de petits trucs bien qui deviennent indispensables. Repasser sur XP (alors que je suis sur Seven depuis 1 mois), c'est durdur !


Mouais
J'ai les 2 et pour l'instant je préfère xp, seven c'est jolie/design...etc mais j'y trouve pas bien plus pratique que xp.
Après c'est nouveau et il faut surement du temps d'adaptation. Puis bon la fluidité dans les jeux c'est pas encore ça.

----------


## Morgoth

> Mouais
> J'ai les 2 et pour l'instant je préfère xp, seven c'est jolie/design...etc mais j'y trouve pas bien plus pratique que xp.
> Après c'est nouveau et il faut surement du temps d'adaptation. Puis bon la fluidité dans les jeux c'est pas encore ça.


Euh si, dans les jeux, y'a plus aucune différence aujourd'hui (même avec Vista, c'est dire).

Une fois habitué, le retour sous XP est impossible (ou alors de temps à autre).

----------


## FUTOMAKI

C'est assez difficile de débuter sniper dans un jeu pareil, on a souvent l'attention perturbé par des petites choses de la vie.




Mais la plupart du temps au final on retrouve de bonnes vieilles habitudes.




Neotokyo est un mod exigeant et sérieux, mais c'est vraiment compatible aussi avec le fun quand les serveurs sont pleins et que les équipes se parlent. Vraiment il faut l'essayer au moins une fois, ne serait-ce que pour le dépaysement.

:mecquiremplitleserveurdésesperement:

----------


## Pluton

Nan, mais ce jeu est magnifique, je le trouve bien plus beau que BG2. Si le scénario est basique (enfin, par rapport aux jeux d'aujourd'hui c'est carrément bien tourné et raconté) et les dialogues très peu nombreux, les ambiance sont superbement rendues avec une musique discrète et magnifique et un travail artistique à couper le souffle. Alors oui, les combats sont omniprésents, mais ils sont bien équilibrés, tactiques et funs.









Je sais pas, avec l'intro, la rigueur de l'épine dorsale du monde, et surtout dans ce bastion elfe complètement ravagé, ce jeu a quand même quelque chose de monstrueusement épique.

Edit : P'tain, la compression est vraiment pourrave  :tired:

----------


## Anton

Et c'est malheureusement aussi improbable de revoir le genre revenir de nos jours, que réitérer l'exploit des Pyramides d'Egypte.
Monde de merde  :Emo:

----------


## KiwiX

> Et c'est malheureusement aussi improbable de revoir le genre revenir de nos jours, que réitérer l'exploit des Pyramides d'Egypte.
> Monde de merde





 :B):

----------


## Don Juan D'autriche

Icewind Dale ::wub::  ::wub:: 

Pluton si tu veut te faire le 2 en coop prévient moi.

----------


## chenoir

Les pyramides d'égypte aujourd'hui on les construit sans avoir à entasser des pierres en quantité monstrueuses à l'intérieur, et en ne perdant que 15% des ouvriers (au lieu de 100% de l'ancienne égypte  ::rolleyes:: ). Donc on a plus de place pour mettre les morts.

Ca me fait penser que je me ferait bien un petit loft dans le tombeau de toutencanons.

----------


## L'invité

> Et c'est malheureusement aussi improbable de revoir le genre revenir de nos jours, que réitérer l'exploit des Pyramides d'Egypte.
> Monde de merde


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyramide_de_Shimizu

----------


## Anton

> Encore en phase d'*étude*, *si* elle venait à être construite, (...) la pyramide de Shimizu pourrait voir le jour vers *2100*.


 :tired:   :Emo:

----------


## Sao

GTAIV

----------


## Sao

Et encore GTAIV

----------


## Pluton

> http://img2.generation-nt.com/dragon...3_00435321.jpg


Mouais, la 3D sur les portraits c'est plus animé mais là encore...

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Mais c'est qu'il va vraiment me donner envi d'y jouer ! comme si j'avais le temps !

----------


## Plopman

Quel snob, ce pluton  :B):

----------


## gripoil

> http://image.com.com/gamespot/images...0screen003.jpg


 C'est quoi cet écran d'inventaire qui pète le fion ? ::o: 

Ah ok c'est IW2! J'me disais aussi  :<_<:

----------


## Killy

J'ai jamais fait les Icewind Dale, c'est donc la première fois que je vois les portraits. Ils sont splendides  ::wub::

----------


## Ash_Crow

Pareil pour moi  ::wub::

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Mouais, la 3D sur les portraits c'est plus animé mais là encore...
> 
> http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/l...g?t=1259044757
> 
> http://image.com.com/gamespot/images...0screen003.jpg
> 
> http://www.toocharger.com/img/graphi...dale.56987.jpg


Ça me fait grave penser aux illustrations des RPG papier de ma lointaine jeunesse :nostalgie:

----------


## Esotsm

Je me suis remis à *Medal of Honor : Débarquement Allié* sorti en 2002. Toujours un très bon jeu, qui peut paraître ridicule au niveau des standards actuels. Mais il a un petit quelque chose en plus. Sa musique, peut-être, composée par Michael Giacchino, le compo de Lost/Alias/Les indestructibles etc. Grandiloquente et soutenant bien l'action. Je viens de me faire le débarquement.



Seul problème, sur Vista, le jeu semble impossible à configurer en plus que 800*600.

----------


## chenoir

Pluton merite une mise à mort, très vite.  ::ninja:: 


Puis l'érection d'une statue en marbre doré à l'or fin à son honneur, faut pas déconner  ::lol::

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Putain Pluton, t'as le chic pour donner envie de resortir ses vieux jeux bordel. 

Allez hop, Icewind Dale sur l'EEE Pc, ça m'occupera pendant les cours et lors des visites chez la belle mère.  :tired:

----------


## KiwiX

Y a pas à chier, les RPG à l'ancienne ont carrément plus de gueule. Mais comme Anton adore DA, je pouvais pas m'empêcher  :Emo:

----------


## gripoil

J'ai jamais été fan des Icewind dale en fait. J'y jouait principalement avec des potes a l'arrache avec des persos cheatés a la chasses aux grosses bêtes.

Faut dire que niveau RPGeagement c'était 100 fois plus léger qu'un BG et 1000 fois moins que PST.

Mais en hi resolushion ça fait des bô screenshots.

----------


## Anton

> Y a pas à chier, les RPG à l'ancienne ont carrément plus de gueule. Mais comme Anton adore DA, je pouvais pas m'empêcher


 :^_^: 
J'ai déjà dit, je fais le distinguo entre le marketing d'EA qui m'a fait hair le jeu lui-même avant d'y jouer, et le jeu néanmoins  ::P: 

Mine de rien je suis à 16h de jeu déjà, là, et je le trouve malgré tout largement (et en tous points) inférieur aux_ Baldur's Gate_. Il est même sur le plan graphique (seul largement comparable pour le moment) inférieur à la totalité des productions RPG du moment. Sérieusement, passer de la campagne/végétation de _The Witcher_ et _Risen_ à la campagne wowesque (3 touffes par ci par là même en pleine forêt) de _DaO_... Sans parler la récupération totale de la gestuelle de _Mass Effect_ qui handicape plus le jeu qu'autre chose (temps de pause énorme dans les paroles, reconnaissance immédiate des attitudes). J'attends de finir pour trancher  :tired:

----------


## Pierronamix

Puisqu'on peut mettre des screenshots consoles, autant profiter :



L'éditeur de vinyles de Forza est juste mortel.  ::wub::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> J'ai déjà dit, je fais le distinguo entre le marketing d'EA qui m'a fait hair le jeu lui-même avant d'y jouer, et le jeu néanmoins 
> 
> Mine de rien je suis à 16h de jeu déjà, là, et je le trouve malgré tout largement (et en tous points) inférieur aux_ Baldur's Gate_. Il est même sur le plan graphique (seul largement comparable pour le moment) inférieur à la totalité des productions RPG du moment. Sérieusement, passer de la campagne/végétation de _The Witcher_ et _Risen_ à la campagne wowesque (3 touffes par ci par là même en pleine forêt) de _DaO_... Sans parler la récupération totale de la gestuelle de _Mass Effect_ qui handicape plus le jeu qu'autre chose (temps de pause énorme dans les paroles, reconnaissance immédiate des attitudes). J'attends de finir pour trancher


Il est tellement nul que t'as pré-commandé une collector polonaise ::w00t::

----------


## Anton

> J'ai déjà dit, je fais le *distinguo entre* le marketing d'EA qui m'a fait hair le jeu lui-même avant d'y jouer, et le jeu néanmoins




 :tired:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Oh ça va je te taquine...

----------


## Anton

Moi aussi mon canard  :Emo:

----------


## Froyok

On peut commencer à mapper, mais encore y jouer...

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> On peut commencer à mapper, mais encore y jouer...
> http://www.naturalselection2.com/sto...=1259025334261


Haaaaaaan  ::o: 
Ta intérêt a ne pas déconner hein , parce que je pardonnerai pas des maps débiles sous NS 2 !  ::(:

----------


## Froyok

> Haaaaaaan 
> Ta intérêt a ne pas déconner hein , parce que je pardonnerai pas des maps débiles sous NS 2 !


Nan, la preuve, ma première map :
(Sans avoir suivis de tutos)

----------


## Plopman



----------


## DarzgL

> http://www.chups.jussieu.fr/polys/op...itemonoyer.gif


M'enfin tu te dis être un grand anti-"kikoos-des-graphismes" et tu bases toute ton argumentation sur lesdits graphismes, donc on peut penser que le jeu se résume à ses graphismes. Tu parles jamais du gameplay, du scénar (bon y'a mieux) et autres, et pourtant tu dis qu'il est inférieur en tous points à BG, faut revoir ton argumentation.

----------


## Anton

Parce que le graphisme c'est de l'instantané, le gameplay et l'histoire, faut le finir avant de se prononcer.
Néanmoins, et bien pour l'instant je m'ennuie (en Difficile, 20h de jeu, L10).

----------


## Euklif

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/754...be69446078.jpg


J'aime particulièrement la pancarte et son inscription...

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Un peu de l'origine de l'age des dragons pour être original.
Je le trouve mignon tout plein moi.









Même en vue du dessus, c'est joli

----------


## DarzgL

Nan mais laisse tomber, c'était mieux avant. Déjà que je trouve DA vachement "déphasé" (comprenez old school) par rapport à ce qui se fait aujourd'hui (on dirait limite un truc qui nous viendrait d'un pays de l'est), j'ai du mal à imaginer ce que peut représenter le "bon vieux RPG" dans la tête de certains  ::wacko::  (j'ai pas joué à BG  ::ninja::  ).
Mais c'est vrai que certaines armures font un peu trop penser à Mass Effect, et y'a toujours le problème des répliques qui mettent du temps à venir parce que la séquence d'animation du perso qui parle doit se terminer...

----------


## Zaraf

J'ai fait un tour sur abandonware et..














 ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Anonyme2016

Best Game Eva.

----------


## Sk-flown

> , j'ai du mal à imaginer ce que peut représenter le "bon vieux RPG" dans la tête de certains  (j'ai pas joué à BG).


T'en fais pas, le jour où il y en a un on te le dira.

----------


## Jean Pale

> Cake


Tu sais qu'il existe des mods graphiques ultra poussés pour Quake, du genre certains qui mettent même ta machine à genoux, sans dénaturer les graphismes ?

----------


## ikarad

> J'ai fait un tour sur abandonware et..
> 
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/64a...c3cf89763e.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fd4...952b52fe4d.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f1c...33ede1faa8.jpg
> ...


le meilleur quake et de loin et surtout le seul avec une ambiance vraiment géniale.

----------


## Darkath

> Nan mais laisse tomber, c'était mieux avant. Déjà que je trouve DA vachement "déphasé" (comprenez old school) par rapport à ce qui se fait aujourd'hui (on dirait limite un truc qui nous viendrait d'un pays de l'est), j'ai du mal à imaginer ce que peut représenter le "bon vieux RPG" dans la tête de certains  (j'ai pas joué à BG  ).


Ben joue à baldur's gate, logiquement si t'as aimé Dragon Age et que tu peux te passer des graphismes nèkst-jaynes, au profit d'une bonne vieille 3D isométrique, ben a mon avis il est peu probable que tu le regrette.





> Mais c'est vrai que certaines armures font un peu trop penser à Mass Effect, et y'a toujours le problème des répliques qui mettent du temps à venir parce que la séquence d'animation du perso qui parle doit se terminer...


Ca a la limite on s'en tape un peu  :;): 


Enfin toujours est il que sans être le RPG du siècle, DA ::o:  est une bonne surprise, et c'est toujours mieux que rien vu le contexte de la conjoncture videoludique ...

----------


## gripoil

_(Normalement y'a pas de spoil, j'ai caché l'interface les 3/4 du temps, et c'est surtout des screen alakon (tm) )_
*Wooooh! I'M FLYING!!!!


You've got red on you. :shaun:

AH AH SWORD OF ZE ZIGOUNETTE !

Coussin absorbeur de choc en toile. 

:sprouich:

T'es un peu a côté de la plaque pépère.
*
Voilà, quelques screens parmis les heures de nolifisme sur ce jeu. J'viens de relancer The Witcher que j'ai lâchement abandonné et j'arrive plus a jouer  :tired: 
Pourtant j'aimais bien, mais le temps que je reprenne la main... j'vais p't'être réinstaller NWN2 tant qu'a être dans le tactique.

----------


## Anonyme871

En fait tout le monde a mis les dred' sur son perso. Moi qui voulait être original  :Emo: .

----------


## gripoil

> En fait tout le monde a mis les dred' sur son perso. Moi qui voulait être original .


En fait j'ai trouvé la modélisation des portrait extremement moche, surtout pour les elfes qui faisaient très efféminés (les nains sont classiques mais très sympas par contre). Alors bon vu que j'veux montrer que j'ai des poils au kiki, j'ai fait un dreadeux qu'a l'air baraqué (tant qu'il a une armure).

D'ailleurs j'vois que beaucoup de monde  a fait des gonzesses qui ressemblent a morrigan. Z'êtes tous des geeks nerds gothiques emo (méga amalgame de la mort XD)

----------


## silverragout

*L'origine de l'âge des Dragons (382 ans)*


SUS A CPC !

----------


## Zaraf

> Tu sais qu'il existe des mods graphiques ultra poussés pour Quake, du genre certains qui mettent même ta machine à genoux, sans dénaturer les graphismes ?



Ah non, je savais juste qu'il y avait un mod sur doom 3 qui avait l'air pas mal, mais j'ai pas fait gaffe aux mods pour le jeu de base. Ca se choppe où ?

----------


## Jean Pale

> Ah non, je savais juste qu'il y avait un mod sur doom 3 qui avait l'air pas mal, mais j'ai pas fait gaffe aux mods pour le jeu de base. Ca se choppe où ?


Y'en a plein, dont celui-là pour les textures. Pour les autres (modèles, effets graphiques, physique je crois) j'ai pas de liens sous la main, google t'aidera facilement à les retrouver.

----------


## Zaraf

Ok, je testerais ça

Thanks  :;):

----------


## LeBabouin

> Je me suis remis à *Medal of Honor : Débarquement Allié* sorti en 2002. Toujours un très bon jeu, qui peut paraître ridicule au niveau des standards actuels. Mais il a un petit quelque chose en plus. Sa musique, peut-être, composée par Michael Giacchino, le compo de Lost/Alias/Les indestructibles etc. Grandiloquente et soutenant bien l'action. Je viens de me faire le débarquement.
> http://image.jeuxvideo.com/images/pc/m/o/mohapc014.jpg
> http://image.jeuxvideo.com/images/pc/m/o/mohapc009.jpg
> 
> Seul problème, sur Vista, le jeu semble impossible à configurer en plus que 800*600.


Essaye dans la console ou directos dans unnamedsoldier.cfg sans le vid_restart:

seta r_customheight "9999"
seta r_customwidth "9999"
seta r_mode "-1"
vid_restart

si tu es en 9999 par 9999.

La "mountable" MG42 de Spearhead  utilisable en non posé, sans la tourelle:

----------


## Aghora

> Neverwinter Nights:


P'tain ça me rappelle des souvenirs, dans ce putain d'enfer où tu te transformais sans prévenir !

----------


## Pierrinator

Les nouvelles ombres qui bougent !  ::rolleyes:: 



Heuuu...  ::o: 



Pour finir, deux screens pleins de finesse.



Avec ici, le nouveau sang.



Je précise que pour ceux qui veulent, y'a les fps en haut a droite, et que tout ca tourne en ultra + l'AA monté a 8X et l'AA des ombres (wtf...) a 4X sur une 5850.
(et pour ceux qui jouent en 3D stéreoscopique, il descend dans les 45 fps)

----------


## gun

C'est nl_benaordure


J'veux zouer :Cry:

----------


## Say hello

> Je précise que pour ceux qui veulent, y'a les fps en haut a droite, et que tout ca tourne en ultra + l'AA monté a 8X et l'AA des ombres (wtf...) a 4X *sur une 5850*.
> (et pour ceux qui jouent en *3D stéreoscopique*, il descend dans les 45 fps)


Hmm..  :tired:

----------


## Pierrinator

Bah oui, y'a pas que NVidia qui fait de la 3D Stereo...
iZ3D en fait depuis bien plus longtemps, a de meilleurs drivers et une bien meilleure compatibilité également. Et surtout, ca marche avec toutes les cartes.

----------


## Say hello

Quand je vois le design de leur site j'ai du mal à y croire:

http://www.iz3d.com/

 :WTF: 

(manque des screen de Duke nukem 3D sur la page  ::P: )

M'enfin encore un truc introuvable en france.

----------


## Pierrinator

Le design est moche certes, celui d'avant etait bien mieux.
Tu peux l'acheter par correspondance en Allemagne ou aux U.S.A. par contre. Ou acheter l'ecran Zalman et leur driver.

Cela dit c'est pas le sujet, donc j'arretes d'en parler et si tu veux d'autres infos t'a qu'a me MP  ::):

----------


## Jasoncarthes

ils ont meme un pilote compatible open gl, pour fso ca pourrais être terrible O_0

----------


## Frypolar

> Quand je vois le design de leur site j'ai du mal à y croire:
> 
> http://www.iz3d.com/
> 
> 
> 
> (manque des screen de Duke nukem 3D sur la page )
> 
> M'enfin encore un truc introuvable en france.


C'est pas la solution évoquée dans le premier CPC Hardware qui divise la résolution verticale par deux ?

----------


## Pierrinator

Non, ca c'est mon écran n'a moi, le Zalman Trimon. Mais le driver interlaced d'iZ3D est la pour me sauver, pas besoin de courir après les pilotes 3D Vision de NVidia (parce que oui, ils fonctionnent avec.)

----------


## gripoil

Bon me voilà a nouveau a Pasdhiver, pour la 3589eme fois dans ce jeu. Maintenant je dois continuer. Parceque le début est trop chiant pour que je le refasse une 3590eme fois.

Bon c'est dur de s'y remettre après Dragon Age, mais y'a des trucs qui m'avaient manqués quand même. Les dialogues sans cutscenes, (ou ceux en cutscenes où on peut skipper les phrases sans perdre un bout de séquence). 

Et les dialogues entre les PJ sont plus proches de ceux de BG2 que de DAO. (J'préfère le chianteur d'une Jaheira que celle de Morigan, même si la druide de NWN2 est super naze en fait)

----------


## FUTOMAKI

"Tu regardais ailleurs ? Comment ca tu regardais ailleurs ?"


 :tired: 

"Bah c'est à dire que euh."


 ::o: 

"Gnah..."


 ::O:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Win NT... Y a pas le jeu Win XP ?

----------


## Ezechiel

Je sais pas pourquoi il l'a appelé Win. C'est juste NeoTokyo°

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Okay, merci !  ::):

----------


## Jasoncarthes

:Bave:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Win NT... Y a pas le jeu Win XP ?





> Je sais pas pourquoi il l'a appelé Win. C'est juste NeoTokyo°


Rooh mais du nerf que diable, NeoTokyo => NT.
C'est facile pourtant.

----------


## Dark Fread

Oui d'accord, mais pourquoi "win" ?

----------


## Anonyme871

> Rooh mais du nerf que diable, NeoTokyo => NT.
> C'est facile pourtant.


Je connais même pas ce jeu.

----------


## L'invité

Pour faire un jeu de mot, non?  :tired: 
NT ~ Win NT quoi...
Je sais pas hein je cherche.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Je connais même pas ce jeu.


C'est un mod pour Half Life², en fait.

----------


## Goji

Tout s'explique  ::P:

----------


## hommedumatch

Heros de pouvoirs et magie en ligne

License : Ubisoft
Dev : TQ
Marché destiné : Chine
Type : Free mmo avec item mall

Je viens de commencer et avec tous ces signes, c'est un peu laborieux.



Pour les plus courageux => http://yx.91.com

----------


## Lt Anderson

> *Heros de pouvoirs et magie en ligne*
> 
> License : Ubisoft
> Dev : TQ
> Marché destiné : Chine
> Type : Free mmo avec item mall
> 
> Je viens de commencer et avec tous ces signes, c'est un peu laborieux.
> 
> ...


Ah zut, j'ai cru que c'était "Mon Petit Poney Online".  ::ninja::

----------


## hommedumatch

> Ah zut, j'ai cru que c'était "Mon Petit Poney Online".


Haha  ::lol::  bien pensé.

*
Heros de pouvoir et magie en ligne*
_Poursuite de mon initiation masochiste_

Premier combat : Mais ou doit-on cliquer?  ::huh:: 


Carte du monde : woaaouuh le gros quadrillage.


Vive le déplacement en pégase pendant le tutorial automatique.

----------


## Plopman

*Torchlight*


*F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin*

----------


## Nono

Les graphismes de FEAR 2 ne m'attirent pas. Les niveaux ont l'air plus vides que dans le 1.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Les graphismes de FEAR 2 ne m'attirent pas. Les niveaux ont l'air plus vides que dans le 1.


Et pourtant le 1 on peut pas dire qu'il était très chargé, je me souviens d'un truc hyper sobre, mis à part les explosions et les impacts de balles dans tout les sens, de toute façon j'aimais pas, merci de m'avoir lu.

----------


## Anonyme7383

> Les graphismes de FEAR 2 ne m'attirent pas. Les niveaux ont l'air plus vides que dans le 1.


Disons que question "vide" ça se vaut et qu'en plus de ça l'impression que tout est en plastoque est elle aussi toujours là...

----------


## Zaraf

Niveau déco je les trouve mieux foutus, et surtout plus diversifiés que dans le 1.

----------


## Strife

Guerrier Arrogant:





Avec des dialogues dignent de House of the Dead ::O: verkill (fuck! yeah fuck!)

----------


## Lucaxor

> Guerrier Arrogant:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/4fda1fa...c663d1bab1.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/4a27cbc...3d4e75255f.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/bff530f...fc09628243.jpg
> 
> Avec des dialogues dignent de House of the Deadverkill (fuck! yeah fuck!)


Ah, le fameux Condescending Warrior.
Sinon c'est quoi le vrai titre?  :tired:

----------


## Strife

Rogue Warrior

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Rogue , ca veut pas dire arrogant  :WTF:

----------


## Strife

> Rogue , ca veut pas dire arrogant


 Non mais ça colle plus au personnage que "Guerrier Coquin" ::P:

----------


## Darkath

> Non mais ça colle plus au personnage que "Guerrier Coquin"


Rogue = rebelle généralement.

----------


## Lucaxor

> Non mais ça colle plus au personnage que "Guerrier Coquin"


Condescending warrior ce serait quand même plus la classe que guerrier cokinou oui.  :B):

----------


## Strife

> Rogue = rebelle généralement.


 Rogue = coquin/gredin (dictionnaire R&C)

----------


## Anonyme7383

Bah "guerrier coquin" ça le fait quand même  ::ninja::

----------


## ziltoïd

Pourquoi ce Heroes est destiné au marché chinois, hein pourquoiiiiiiiiiii?  ::cry::

----------


## hommedumatch

> Pourquoi ce Heroes est destiné au marché chinois, hein pourquoiiiiiiiiiii?


Pour faire saliver la future clientèle occidentale  :Bave: 
C'est quand même possible d'y jouer...Il faut juste aimer naviguer à l'aveugle  ::P: 

*Heros de pouvoir et magie en ligne*
_Trois niveaux plus tard_

Le spectre a changé de sexe.



A l'affût d'un camp Sylve.

----------


## Olipro

Beau !

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Allez les canards faut se motiver pour NeoTokyo° ca vaut vraiment le coup !


Des match avec des canards armés jusqu'au dents à tous les coins de rue.


Des soirées dancefloor de guedin avec des vrai bout de chairs fraiche.


Des jolis coucher de soleil comme vous n'en verrez jamais à travers vos lunettes.

----------


## Zouuu

> Allez les canards faut se motiver pour NeoTokyo° ca vaut vraiment le coup !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/699...38c51f5f9d.jpg
> Des match avec des canards armés jusqu'au dents à tous les coins de rue.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8a4...c97e27ce13.jpg
> Des soirées dancefloor de guedin avec des vrai bout de chairs fraiche.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/046...9f6b69a885.jpg
> Des jolis coucher de soleil comme vous n'en verrez jamais à travers vos lunettes.


pfff Y a jamais personne quand jveux jouer (entre 18h et 20h30)... Je l'ai installé, tout est prêt, sauf du monde ....  ::|:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/4a27cbc...3d4e75255f.jpg


C'est mignon cette surbrillance, on dirait de l'UE3.

----------


## Strife

> C'est mignon cette surbrillance, on dirait de l'UE3.


On dirait mais n'aillant pas vu le logo de l'UE3 je ne pense pas que ce soit lui.
Je n'ai qu'un conseil pour ce jeu: ne pas l'acheter, il souffre de microcoupures toutes les 5 secondes et ce même en modifiant les options vidéo.
Par contre dialogue d'anthologie :"Suck ma balls, my fucking big hairy balls" (et tout le jeu c'est ça, dés que l'on tue un enemi ou que l'on se prend un balle).

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> pfff Y a jamais personne quand jveux jouer (entre 18h et 20h30)... Je l'ai installé, tout est prêt, sauf du monde ....


22H et minuit serait plus proche de l'heure de pointe effectivement.

----------


## hommedumatch

*Commandos 2 - Hommes de Courage*

Mieux vaut trois visées qu'une.


Ah le bon vieux Béret vert et son couteau de cuisine "Ginsu 2000"


Ils foncent tout droit sur la corde.

----------


## KiwiX

A l'ancienne  ::O:

----------


## Chedaa

> Haha  bien pensé.
> 
> *
> Heros de pouvoir et magie en ligne*
> _Poursuite de mon initiation masochiste_
> 
> Premier combat : Mais ou doit-on cliquer? 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/31e...231532b31a.jpg
> 
> ...



C'est quoi tout les chiffres qu'il y a partout ?

----------


## Olipro



----------


## Pelomar

Tes screenshots manquent de napalm et de cris d'agonie Olipro.

----------


## nephyl

Et oui il vit encore ::rolleyes:: 


Tu ne suces pas non plus je suppose?

----------


## Esotsm

> *Commandos 2 - Hommes de Courage*
> 
> Mieux vaut trois visées qu'une.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/03c...8b26b49217.jpg
> 
> Ah le bon vieux Béret vert et son couteau de cuisine "Ginsu 2000"
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2fb...dc3ca24d92.jpg
> 
> Ils foncent tout droit sur la corde.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f12...8cd42b541b.jpg


Magnifique jeu. Je suis en train d'y rejouer et j'en suis justement à cette mission. La deuxième, donc.

----------


## Lang0chat

Que de souvenirs  :Emo:  Le remake de Cauldron. Je me rappellais pas de la Hardc0ritude du jeu par contre...





6 vies pour atteindre ce baton...


Tain ça fait un bail, peut etre 15 ans que je l'ai pas touché ce jeu, je retesterai l'original pour voir si le remake est pas trop buggé en comparant et ensuite Cauldron 2 et Sorcery  ::wub::  Qualité un peu daubé, sorry!

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Bon, c'est pas du jeu, mais quand même...



 :tired:

----------


## hommedumatch

> C'est quoi tout les chiffres qu'il y a partout ?


C'est censé être des caractères chinois  ::P: 

*Heros de pouvoir et magie en ligne*

Un aperçu de ma petite Nécropole. La jolie elfe qui me sert d'assistante a les oreilles qui pointent vers le haut et sautillent par moment. Quand elle passera sur mon 3dsmax, ses tetons en feront autant  ::wub:: 


Détails sur les prix des batiments, sachant qu'ils sont améliorables à volonté. J'ai tenté une évolution de la crypte des squelettes : +1 attaque +1 defense

----------


## Sao

> Bon, c'est pas du jeu, mais quand même...
> 
> http://www.---------.com/up/aac/stea...487f393532.png


Non mais c'est rapport à la promo du jour, Grid était à 4.99€ et Osmostruc à 2€, c'est normal.

----------


## Aghora

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e99...3a41e0ba7b.jpg


Ils sont allés jusqu'à reprendre le visage d'un héros de HOMM V...

----------


## hommedumatch

> Ils sont allés jusqu'à reprendre le visage d'un héros de HOMM V...


Ils sont soumis à la license d'Ubisoft  :;):  donc pas de soucis. On a droit aux avatars d'heroes 3,4,5 plus des nouvelles!

----------


## Dark Fread

Bon ok c'est en Easy, mais je suis content.

----------


## Sao

Screenshot kikitoudur spotted !

----------


## Pelomar

En easy  :haha:

----------


## Dark Fread

> En easy


J'adore la lancer en Expert, je tiens 22 secondes  :B):

----------


## Percolator42

Je la fini en moyen à 80% au clavier, je roxx.
Je bloque par contre en avancé sur les dernières, one/raining blood par contre celle d'eric johnson facile. Enfin je bloquait, ma guitare a céder sous mon énorme skill du coup j'en ai acheté une nouvelle, mais une vrai cte fois-ci.
Je stop mon hs ici
ou la.

----------


## gripoil

On a le droit aux screens kikitoudur ?  ::o:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Non mais c'est rapport à la promo du jour, Grid était à 4.99€ et Osmostruc à 2€, c'est normal.


Je sais je sais, mais la promo est terminée quand même...

----------


## Sao

Steam veut trop en faire, leurs serveurs ont du mal !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Un futur Stand Alone basé sur le moteur de Freespace 2 SCP en cours de développement. Et puis, test sur la mise en place des Post-processing (Bloom, et autres).

----------


## spawn_92

Un très bon jeu vraiment réaliste. Il est très connu mais bizarrement je n'ai jamais vu de screen l'illustrant sur ce topic  ::o: .

----------


## Anton

> C'est censé être des caractères chinois 
> 
> *Heros de pouvoir et magie en ligne*
> 
> Un aperçu de ma petite Nécropole. La jolie elfe qui me sert d'assistante a les oreilles qui pointent vers le haut et sautillent par moment. Quand elle passera sur mon 3dsmax, ses tetons en feront autant 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e99...3a41e0ba7b.jpg
> 
> Détails sur les prix des batiments, sachant qu'ils sont améliorables à volonté. J'ai tenté une évolution de la crypte des squelettes : +1 attaque +1 defense
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c45...9675b16400.jpg


C'est normal le Mozinor en bas à gauche ?  :tired:   ::huh::

----------


## Dark Fread

> Un très bon jeu vraiment réaliste. Il est très connu mais bizarrement je n'ai jamais vu de screen l'illustrant sur ce topic .
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/6ca2251...783809f2af.jpg


Rofl ! Code de la route, hein... Bonne chance pour l'épreuve pratique, mec !

----------


## spawn_92

> Rofl ! Code de la route, hein... Bonne chance pour l'épreuve pratique, mec !


Merci, j'en aurais besoin :D. Les premiers tests grâce à ce logiciel ne sont pas très concluant  ::P: .

----------


## hommedumatch

> C'est normal le Mozinor en bas à gauche ?


J'ai cliqué sur le bouton pseudo aléatoire, ça m'a donné ça.

*Heros de pouvoir et magie en ligne*
_Il est possible de visionner d'autres joueurs en pleine bataille_.

Celui de gauche possède 13000 squelettes et un millier d'Archange.
Celui de droite 11000 zombie et un paquet de vampires invisibles  apparemment. J'ai pas tout compris car on n'a pas accés a leur liste de monstres.


Deux minutes plus tard :184 vampires sortent de nulle part. Le gros pack de 11000 zombies reste bien calé au fond de la zone stratégique. -900 archanges et -12000 squelettes. Entre temps, il a plu des sorts. Ya du niveau de jeu  ::O:

----------


## L'invité

> Un très bon jeu vraiment réaliste. Il est très connu mais bizarrement je n'ai jamais vu de screen l'illustrant sur ce topic .
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/6ca2251...783809f2af.jpg


BOf, ce jeu il est vraiment trop cher, et faut repayer plein pot à chaque game over...

----------


## Pelomar

Séance de snipe sur Shattered Horizon.



Et ca c'est moi qui roxxe  :Cigare:  :concoursdebite:

----------


## Akodo

Serious Sam HD :



C'est un niveau secret, et je le trouve assez joli.

----------


## KiwiX

Bande de low.



 :B):

----------


## gripoil

Bwahahah! Poutrage de score a rocket 3D. J'avais pas joué depuis des mois et j'fais un de mes meilleurs scores.
http://www.kutar.com/game/rocket3d.html

*!!!INTERDIT AUX EPILEPTIQUES!!!!*


Wouh! 51 T-Shirt... 



Second try ... FAILED


Level 2 ... impossibeuhl


MWAHAHAHAAH!!!!!


Merde s'trop dur ça!

Bon allez jouez tous a kutar, c'est bien, et ça vieillit pas. 
http://www.kutar.com/game/index2.html

----------


## FUTOMAKI

C'est quoi ce truc,  :WTF: 

J'essaie immédiatement.

Edit: quelqu'un peut me lire japonais ?

----------


## gripoil

> C'est quoi ce truc, 
> 
> J'essaie immédiatement.
> 
> Edit: quelqu'un peut me lire japonais ?


Regarde les adresses des liens, on se repere facilement avec ça.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Ah ouais en fait c'est warioware en moins bien...

----------


## gripoil

> Ah ouais en fait c'est warioware en moins bien...


Hmmm on peut dire ça...
Sauf que c'est pour les gamins épileptiques.

Non y'a que rocket 3D qui vaut le coup parceque ça rend fou, le reste c'est a voir pour se marrer un coup avec le principe bidon d'enfiler des tshirt et pas des caleçons par exemple. (et aussi que quand on perd on devient gros)

----------


## Sao

Kiwix je te aime.

----------


## KiwiX

> Kiwix je te aime.


 :Cigare:  Bon, j'ai décroché vite fais pour Dragon Age quand même. Faut que je test les mods texture HD-kikoolol histoire de voir si ça vaut le coup de s'y mettre sérieusement.

----------


## mrFish

> Heroes of Might and Magic version HK


Attend... Tu veux dire que y'a une super version en ligne de HoMM qui existe et nous on se tape un simili jeu par navigateur qui a 2 ans de retard ?  ::O: 

D:

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Bande de low.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/782...b8530e5cc6.jpg


Un Deus Ex sur un moteur graphique plus récent et je serais heureux vidéo-ludiquement pour plusieurs décennies.

----------


## Olipro

Le chat noir on dirait Tacgnol !

----------


## Jean Pale

> kutar


Pfff, c'est Tabipero le meilleur  :Cigare:

----------


## Nashkel

Double exécution :

----------


## gripoil

> Le chat noir on dirait Tacgnol !


 ::o: 



> Pfff, c'est Tabipero le meilleur


Oh nan, pas assez absurde.

----------


## aKa.

*ArmA II - Vendredi 27 Novembre 2009 - Coop CanardPC*

----------


## gripoil

*
Planescape en mode widescreen + UI 1280x800*


C'est trop boooooow!


Même dans les options ça rend trop beauuuu!


Ca va chef ? Tu fais l'mort ou t'essayes d'bluffer les hommmes poussière ?

(J'me souviens du choc la première fois quand j'ai vu l'animation du reveil...)

----------


## skyblazer

:B):

----------


## Ag!to

Neotokyo charge, merci pour m'avoir fait baver devant.

----------


## Sao

Mais punayze c'est fini les screenz kikidur là ?

----------


## Pelomar

Non  :Cigare: 



20/5 en kill/death ratio, je suis surpuissant a ce jeu  :Cigare:

----------


## Lang0chat

:haha:  233 de ping  :haha: 

Spour ça que t'es premier, les autres arrivent pas à te toucher, du cheat je dis  :tired:

----------


## Say hello

> Non 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bdc...d4cefc7f5c.jpg
> 
> 20/5 en kill/death ratio, je suis surpuissant a ce jeu


Ouai enfin c'est comme pour TF2 hein, ça dépend d'en face aussi.
(genre les 5/20 t'en parle pas  :tired: )

----------


## chenoir

T'es maychant pelo de narguer les gens qui ont que xp.

----------


## Pelomar

> 233 de ping 
> 
> Spour ça que t'es premier, les autres arrivent pas à te toucher, du cheat je dis


Damned, je suis découvert  ::o: 
(Bon en fait non, les 3/4 des kills ont été fait en étant immobile, attendant sagement l'ennemi sur un point avant de le empisé et de l'achever)




> (genre les 5/20 t'en parle pas )


Nan mais en plus je comprend pas trop pourquoi, mais je suis vraiment bon a ce jeu. J'ai 50h de jeu sur TF2 et je suis toujours une grosse tâche, d'ailleurs j'ai toujours été naze en FPS requérant du skill, alors que là je suis quasiment tout le temps dans les 3 premiers et régulièrement premier, et souvent contre des [BETA] qui doivent être la depuis la sortie du jeu.
Je dois avoir une capacité naturelle a me déplacer en gravité zéro, je devrais peut-être contacter la nasa.

---------- Post ajouté à 17h53 ----------

[/COLOR]


> T'es maychant pelo de narguer les gens qui ont que xp.


Sale pauvre.

Changeons de sujet :
[COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## Say hello

> Je dois avoir une capacité naturelle a me déplacer en gravité zéro, je devrais peut-être contacter la nasa.


Pour piloter les astronautes à la souris?  ::ninja::

----------


## Morgoth

:Cigare: 

Il risque de faire frais à l'avant du B17 :

----------


## Pigno

::o:  ::wub:: 
Trine (en promo sur steam pour 14h encore). C'est vraiment mignon quand même ! Comme quoi on peut faire de la bonne 3D sur plan 2D avec moultes détails !

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Oh le joli centre commercial :




Spoiler, à vos risques et périls: http://tof.canardpc.com/view/60b748c...a62796d1aa.jpg

Ah ben là le zombie va marcher beaucoup moins bien  ::o:

----------


## Jean Pale

Tu as de gros bras.

----------


## Dorak

Le vieu costard façon carton de Nick à la première personne me fera toujours marrer.

----------


## Say hello

Sam le Serieux Hache-Dé


Sur la route de Memphis..  :Cigare:

----------


## LeBabouin

> Les nouvelles ombres qui bougent ! 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7bd...b4213cf662.jpg
> 
> Heuuu... 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ede...912975bf85.jpg
> 
> Pour finir, deux screens pleins de finesse.
> ...





> Sam le Serieux Hache-Dé
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/229...160a6ff08a.jpg
> Sur la route de Memphis..


Ca a l'air sympa. Je l'achèterais bien rien que pour la vue de l'arme en first person.

----------


## Tildidoum

_Le nouveau heaume d'Alistair lui posait quelques problèmes dans la vie de tous les jours._


*"Alistair ! Derrière toi, le feu de camp."*



*"Alistair ! T'es toujours devant le feu de camp."*

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

J'adore cette meuf ! Je l'adorais avant mais là on atteint des sommets :



 ::XD::

----------


## Sao

Mais what iz the name de le jeu ?

----------


## Nielle

Quelle est le nom de cette magnifique armure?  ::o:

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Mais what iz the name de le jeu ?


Le name de ze jeu above your post is Dragon Age : Origins if c'est de that que tu parles of course

----------


## Sao

But bien sûr, mais vu que i don't own l'âge de les dragons, je savais not that this waz this jeu. Thank you en tout cas.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Quelle est le nom de cette magnifique armure?


Armure du templier.

----------


## LeBabouin

C'est en prenant le screen que je suis sorti ::(:

----------


## Syntaxerror

Haha faut trouver un moyen de binder la touche de capture de Fraps à ton pad.

----------


## Percolator42

C'est grid?
Je savais pas qu'il y avait des voitures comme ça.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Quelle est le nom de cette magnifique armure?


Black Templar's Armor, un mod :

http://www.dragonagenexus.com/downlo...p?id=184&tab=3

Aller hop, quelques screens :

Attention... ça va faire mal :



Ah... à ce point là :



Coup de hache in your ta gueule :



Ah là, ça surprend c'est sûr :

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Vache, vos screens de Dragon Age donnent vraiment envie de chopper le jeu  ::o:

----------


## Nielle

> C'est grid?
> Je savais pas qu'il y avait des voitures comme ça.


Ouaip

Certaines course tu peux avoir un monoplace

----------


## Tildidoum

> Vache, vos screens de Dragon Age donne vraiment envie de chopper le jeu


Va z'y franchement, c'est d'la bonne !

----------


## LeBabouin

> Haha faut trouver un moyen de binder la touche de capture de Fraps à ton pad.


Oh ouais, le vieux phantasme!




> C'est grid?
> Je savais pas qu'il y avait des voitures comme ça.


Yes Grid, c'est une Lola T51, les meilleurs pneus du plateau.

----------


## Pluton

> Oh ouais, le vieux phantasme!


Mmmh, tu prends le logiciel gratos GlovePie et tu peux assigner la touche de capture défini sur Fraps à n'importe quel bouton de n'importe quel périphérique, ou même à une commande vocale.

----------


## Silver

J'ai pris un bon nombre de screens toute la journée avant de me rendre compte que Fraps n'avait pas fonctionné, et ils n'étaient pas activés par défaut.  ::|: 

Pour le moment je ne mets que des portraits, la suite plus tard.

----------


## Say hello

Je suppose qu'on est condamné, pour l'éternité, à y jouer dans cette résolution + ratio?

----------


## Anton

Ancienne République steuplé  ::P:

----------


## Silver

> Je suppose qu'on est condamné, pour l'éternité, à y jouer dans cette résolution + ratio?


Par défaut pas de format 16:9, et résolution maximum : 1280*1024.  ::P: 

Mais apparemment il y a un patch widescreen que je vais essayer sur le champ.

Edit : c'est mieux comme ça ?





Toujours Star Wars : KOTOR évidemment.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> J'ai pris un bon nombre de screens toute la journée avant de me rendre compte que Fraps n'avait pas fonctionné, et ils n'étaient pas activés par défaut. 
> 
> Pour le moment je ne mets que des portraits, la suite plus tard.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f9b...c68f9c83d5.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5ec...599df22619.jpg


Etrange, j'ai pu y jouer sans problème en 1600*1200.

----------


## bixente

Kotor, j'y pensais justement hier en jouant à Dragon Age.

Quel souvenirs, quel jeu  ::wub:: .

Sa réinstallation me tente.

----------


## Aghora

Ooohh ! KOTOR  ::wub::  ! Ca faisait longtemps !

----------


## Say hello

> Par défaut pas de format 16:9, et résolution maximum : 1280*1024. 
> 
> Mais apparemment il y a un patch widescreen que je vais essayer sur le champ.
> 
> Edit : c'est mieux comme ça ?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6e6...49d6e57ad2.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b92...11e953f363.jpg
> ...


Ah bah ça n'a pas l'air déformé.  ::):

----------


## gripoil

> Ah bah ça n'a pas l'air déformé.


Ouais j'viens de tester et j'me demande pourquoi ils l'ont pas intégré de base.
Y'a un petit patch pour avoir l'UI selon la resolution choisie. 



Bon... j' sais que j'vais pas y jouer avant j'sais pas quand, en plus j'étais déjà arrivé a la fin de ... j'me souviens plus trop quoi d'ailleurs  ::XD::

----------


## Naith

> Kotor, j'y pensais justement hier en jouant à Dragon Age.
> 
> Quel souvenirs, quel jeu .
> 
> Sa réinstallation me tente.


Me suis dit ça la semaine dernière en rentrant chez moi, après avoir vu autant de Dragon Age, alors j'ai pris la boîte contenant 3 CDs, en me disant que merde quand même, les DVD c'est le progrès. Après ça je refais 300 bornes, j'arrive devant mon PC, et je me rend compte qu'il me manque évidemment le 4ème  ::|: 
Mais merci pour les screens, ça me fait regretter encore plus comme ça  :tired:

----------


## Narushima

*Beyond Shadowgate*, un jeu PC Engine CD, peu connu comme tout ce qui vient de cette console, mais pourtant excellent, comme tout ce qui vient de cette console :

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ne serait-ce pas la suite de Shadowgate, un jeu sorti en 1991 sur Nes ?

----------


## silverragout



----------


## syphilys

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1b1...5b902f07c5.jpg


excellent ! :;):

----------


## Acteon

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1b1...5b902f07c5.jpg


Va le poster dans le topic "dragon age *spoiler*" plutôt  :^_^:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1b1...5b902f07c5.jpg


T'aurais du en mettre un dans le dos de ton perso aussi, rien que pour l'épée.

----------


## silverragout

> T'aurais du en mettre un dans le dos de ton perso aussi, rien que pour l'épée.


Voilà, il n'y a rien à redire maintenant.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Voilà, il n'y a rien à redire maintenant.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0b6...012e4f24f9.jpg


C'est mieux.

----------


## Wiltjay

> Voilà, il n'y a rien à redire maintenant.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0b6...012e4f24f9.jpg


Screen Of The Month©

----------


## cailloux

> Voilà, il n'y a rien à redire maintenant.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0b6...012e4f24f9.jpg



C'est quoi la 4eme compétence en bas à gauche ? :B):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> C'est quoi la 4eme compétence en bas à gauche ?


Compétence Arme dans chaque mains.

----------


## Anonyme7383

Putain mais faîtes chier avec vos spoils quoi !!!  :^_^:

----------


## Dorak

silverragout tu joues tout en low à Dragon Age ? Sur ton premier screen c'est quand même vachement laid.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Je viens de commencer, pour l'instant l'ambiance est géniale.



Reste à voir les gunfights et autre petites finesse du gameplay.

----------


## Steack

Fais nous un feedback, sa fait un petit moment qu'il m'intrigue et j'aimerai en savoir plus  :;):

----------


## Kayato

::):  Vivement le 3 décembre.

----------


## Anton

Et tu l'as déjà, ô compatriote nancéien ?  :tired:  
Y a intérêt à ce que le jeu soit bon, vu le suivi inexistant à venir...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Fable.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ca me donne envie d'y rejouer tiens à fable et on veut un feedback pour "Le saboteur" :anglaisquiditunmotenfrancais:

----------


## Thomasorus

Eve a eut droit à sa mise à jour !  ::lol::  Quelques ombres améliorées, toutes les textures de planètes refaites, plus des tas de features en plus, et c'est gratuit. Ce jeu est trop bô ! ::wub::

----------


## Anonyme871

::wub:: 

Par contre j'ai jamais compris ce que c'était que ce jeu.

----------


## L'invité

> Par contre j'ai jamais compris ce que c'était que ce jeu.


C'est juste un skin de ce jeu là:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Fais nous un feedback, sa fait un petit moment qu'il m'intrigue et j'aimerai en savoir plus


Bon j'ai déjà 2 petites heures au compteur et tout ce que je peux dire pour l'instant c'est que j'adore. Tout simplement.

L'ambiance, les gunfights, les missions pour l'instant rien n'est répétitifs ou ne donne pas l'impression de l'être. C'est un peu un mélange entre Saint's Row (libération de zones, destructions de bâtiments importants etc...) et d'Assassin's Creed avec de l'infiltration.

C'est pas la grosse infiltration ( on peut craquer des nuques, rentrer l'os nasale dans le cerveau et tout ces joyeusetés ) mais ça ne tombe pas dans le bourrin. On se déguise en boche et on s'infiltre dans les bases pour tout faire péter ou débloquer des compétences voir même chercher à buter des officiers important pour gagner de la thune pour la contrebande, contrebande qui inclus armes ET véhicules.

Pour l'univers il est très mature, on verra des allemands violentés des habitants voir même des juifs ainsi que des arrestations et des exécutions qu'on peut empêcher bien sûr. J'ai pas encore vu tout Paris ( il n'y a pas que Paris mais ça je laisse la surprise ), mais ça semble assez énorme. Surtout une fois la carte des objectifs de la première zone ( zones séparées par des chargement presque imperceptibles ) il y au moins une centaine d'objectifs à détruire et donc des bonus pour son personnages à débloquer ( pose plus rapide des bombes, pouvoir neutralisé un boche de face etc... ).

Franchement pour l'instant ça me laisse une très bonne impression mais c'est à voir sur la longueur en espérant que les objectifs soient pas redondants. Et au fait, l'optimisation est au poil. Avec la configuration suivante :

9800GTX+ 512MB
2GB DDR2 800Mhz
AMD Athlon 64 X2 BE 3.1Ghz

Je tourne entre 40 et 50 FPS même durant les grosses fights et descend jamais en dessous de 40.

Par contre pour les screens là maintenant va falloir attendre, je viens de quitter et de m'apercevoir que Fraps était pas lancé  ::|: .

----------


## Thomasorus

> C'est juste un skin de ce jeu là:
> http://www.ybet.be/formation_excell/excel.gif


BAN§§  :tired:

----------


## Parasol

> Par contre j'ai jamais compris ce que c'était que ce jeu.


C'est le point n click spatial ultime.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Par contre j'ai jamais compris ce que c'était que ce jeu.


The Best MMO eva' ?  ::P:

----------


## tim987

*Duke Nukem 3D* Polymer + textures HD

Le Duke revient pour botter quelques culs d'E.T. , hail to the Duke !  ::wub::

----------


## DarzgL

Y'a pas de screenz de putes, c'est pas des screens de Duke Nukem  :tired:

----------


## tim987

Bah je voulais en prendre, mais je me suis fait tuer juste avant d'arriver au club de strip tease...et j'avais oublié de sauvegarder tout le long du jeu, trop habitué à la sauvegarde automatique... ::|: 

Mais y'a quand même un ET qui fait c4c4 ...  :Emo:

----------


## DarzgL

> Mais y'a quand même un ET qui fait c4c4 ...


Anéfé j'avais pas remarqué  ::o: 
Va falloir que je me procure ce jeu un jour  :tired:

----------


## hommedumatch

> Y'a pas de screenz de putes, c'est pas des screens de Duke Nukem





> Bah je voulais en prendre, mais je me suis fait tuer juste avant d'arriver au club de strip tease...


Les gars, procurez-vous l'addon Penthouse Paradise, il vaut le coup  :;):

----------


## Narushima

> Ne serait-ce pas la suite de Shadowgate, un jeu sorti en 1991 sur Nes ?


En effet, oui, bien que je n'y ai jamais joué.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Un peu de bon temps ( oui les demoiselles sont effrayées à cause de la bagarre qu'il y a eu juste avant entre résistants et boches ) :



 ::O:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Double post, connexion de merde  ::(: .

----------


## znokiss

Comment tu fais pour jouer à The Saboteur une semaine avant la sortie du jeu ?

----------


## NitroG42

Il est dispo en angleterre.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Comment tu fais pour jouer à The Saboteur une semaine avant la sortie du jeu ?


Comme je l'avais fait pour Force unleashed, je suis passé voir un petit revendeur et il l'avait déjà en stock. Je l'ai vu complètement par hasard pendant qu'il rangeait des cartons et j'ai demandé si ce serait possible de me le vendre maintenant.

Et pour l'instant je regrette pas.

@NitroG: Oh ? Si j'avais su je l'aurais préco là-bas, je l'aurais sûrement eu avant.

----------


## Anton

Lequel ? Ca m'intéresse  :Bave:

----------


## NitroG42

> Comme je l'avais fait pour Force unleashed, je suis passé voir un petit revendeur et il l'avait déjà en stock. Je l'ai vu complètement par hasard pendant qu'il rangeait des cartons et j'ai demandé si ce serait possible de me le vendre maintenant.
> 
> Et pour l'instant je regrette pas.
> 
> @NitroG: Oh ? Si j'avais su je l'aurais préco là-bas, je l'aurais sûrement eu avant.


Ben apparement play.com c'est marqué en stock et livraison en 24h.

Alors il est bien ?

----------


## Arenot2be

Non, il sort que le 4 décembre.

Vu ici http://www.zavvi.com/games/platforms.../10048628.html

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

J'ai l'impression de voir Assassin Creed mais à Paris.
Au niveau gameplay c'est approchant ou alors pas du tout ?

----------


## Erkin_

Mr.Pipboy : Si on aime Hitman, on peut s'amuser avec ce jeu ?

----------


## Steack

Merci Pipboy  :;):

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> C'est juste un skin de ce jeu là:
> http://www.ybet.be/formation_excell/excel.gif


Haha , ignoble et trolleux , mais c'est pas faux non plus.
Mais le fait est la , l'économie de EVE EST réelle , et pas simulé comme dans WoW. Et je dis simulé , mais en fait c'est juste inexistant.
En tant que trader , a chaque fois que je vois une vidéo de baston , je salive a l'idée que toutes les victimes vont devoir raqué pour se refaire une santé et a tous les victorieux qui vont revendre leur butins et vont s'acheter des ptits cadeaux  :Bave:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> J'ai l'impression de voir Assassin Creed mais à Paris.
> Au niveau gameplay c'est approchant ou alors pas du tout ?


Ca se rapproche de Assassin's Creed uniquement pour les phases d'escalades, même si il est possible dans The Saboteur de posé des bombes tout en escaladant. Il y a aussi des points d'observation sur certains bâtiments mais qui ne sont pas indispensables à trouver pour voir les objectifs libres alentours. Et pas besoin d'aider les gens ou de trouver des informateurs pour arriver à ses fin, si des civils meurent tant pis.




> Mr.Pipboy : Si on aime Hitman, on peut s'amuser avec ce jeu ?


Ca dépend, moi j'ai aimé Hitman... en fait surtout le dernier, les 2 premiers je les aime pas ( patapé ). Il y a de l'assassinat mais ce n'est pas aussi fin qu'un Hitman. Il n'y aura pas d'empoisonnement ou d'options pour cacher un corps, la seule chose qui se rapproche de Hitman c'est le déguisement ( qui est bien utilisé d'ailleurs ).

----------


## silverragout

Saboteur à l'air vraiment intéressant, si je vois plein d'avis positifs je le prendrais sûrement en promo.

Sinon pour pas être hors sujet, un vrai spoiler de Dragon Age, mais je la poste car je la trouve bien marrante à chaque fois que je la regarde.

*I am the man and i've got balls.*
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/9cd1dd1...81c66a38a.html

----------


## Yash

> Un peu de bon temps ( oui les demoiselles sont effrayées à cause de la bagarre qu'il y a eu juste avant entre résistants et boches )


L'ambiance de la ville est réussie ? Est-ce qu'il y a des quêtes annexes à côté de la trame principale ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> L'ambiance de la ville est réussie ? Est-ce qu'il y a des quêtes annexes à côté de la trame principale ?


L'ambiance oui, même si je n'ai pas encore vu le tout Paris. Je suis encore dans les quartiers chaud et Montparnasse et on voit que ça vie, les gens discutent entre eux, ils achètent leurs journaux etc... Il y a aussi le temps qui joue pas mal sur l'ambiance de ce jeu et je dois dire que quand il se met à pleuvoir on ne peut s'empêcher de penser à Sin City  ::wub:: .

Bref, côté ambiance pour l'instant c'est du tout bon.

----------


## Froyok

Jay le MarTo !



*Blub blub* Ça va, la flotte du nord, ça reste chaud...



C'est le Sabbat, ce soir, ce soir ! *music*



La je courais vers Jesus, mais je el savais pas encore...



La machine à tektonik... Si, si, et ça fait de la musique en plus !



La Hardtek était pas content, z'ont cassé le judbox.



Stargate !  ::o: 


Bon avec tout ça j'ai enfin finit ce jeu. Je passe à Anniversary tiens.
N'empêche je suis économe, 2 mois pour finir tomb raider, ça me laisse le temps d'attendre la sortie d'autre jeux et leur réduc, sachant que j'ai encore Machinarium, Assasin's creed (1), Cryostasis, Stalker CS, Bioshock (un jour)...

----------


## Xùn

The saboteur a vraiment l'air sympa, je sens que jvais encore craquer.  ::):

----------


## ikarad

> Eve a eut droit à sa mise à jour !  Quelques ombres améliorées, toutes les textures de planètes refaites, plus des tas de features en plus, et c'est gratuit. Ce jeu est trop bô !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fe5...488be2c59e.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/341...51ef314c93.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b35...7d3886d45b.jpg


Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de solo car sinon j'y aurai joué.

---------- Post ajouté à 09h54 ----------




> Par contre j'ai jamais compris ce que c'était que ce jeu.


un MMOElite

---------- Post ajouté à 09h58 ----------




> L'ambiance oui, même si je n'ai pas encore vu le tout Paris. Je suis encore dans les quartiers chaud et Montparnasse et on voit que ça vie, les gens discutent entre eux, ils achètent leurs journaux etc... Il y a aussi le temps qui joue pas mal sur l'ambiance de ce jeu et je dois dire que quand il se met à pleuvoir on ne peut s'empêcher de penser à Sin City .
> 
> Bref, côté ambiance pour l'instant c'est du tout bon.
> 
> En passant :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4e3...c5adb4c779.jpg
> 
> T'as vu mon gros zippo mec ?:
> ...


Et ça donne quoi au niveau des graphismes? Vu ta config ça n'a pas l'air gourmand et au vu de certains screens ça a l'air assez dépouillé graphiquement.

Sinon les touches du pad 360 qui apparaissent, c'est parce que tu utilises le pad 360 ? Car sinon c'est ridicule.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Et ça donne quoi au niveau des graphismes? Vu ta config ça n'a pas l'air gourmand et au vu de certains screens ça a l'air assez dépouillé graphiquement.
> 
> Sinon les touches du pad 360 qui apparaissent, c'est parce que tu utilises le pad 360 ? Car sinon c'est ridicule.


Graphiquement c'est assez inégale parfois. Il y a certains bâtiments qui sont magnifiques et d'autres qui sont tout crades niveaux textures. Là où c'est pas mal du tout c'est au niveau des personnages, ça ne fait pas comme dans GTA ou les passant sont en "low". Dans Saboteur chaque passant est très bien modélisé. Pour dire que pour un monde ouvert c'est correct.

Et les touches du pad c'est parce que je joue avec... quoique j'ai pas essayé de jouer au clavier.

----------


## saddysally

*DAO

*It's good to slay dragon at the OUAÏLLE EHME SILLÉ!!!!!   :^_^:

----------


## Sao

*GTAIV* en passant ...





---

*Mirror's Edge* réinstallé parce que tout le monde en parle, et avec le PhysX activé cette fois-ci.





---

Et le tout début de *Bioshock* pour tester la cg, mais bon ça fait trop fear  alors je suis pas allé plus loin. Et de toutes façons j'aime pas le gameplay.

----------


## BlueTemplar

C'est quoi cette armure K2000 ?

----------


## Wiltjay

> C'est quoi cette armure K2000 ?




Spas K2000, c'est un Cylon  ::ninja:: 



:BattlestarGallactica:

----------


## saddysally

> C'est quoi cette armure K2000 ?


Un des "somptueux" DLC concoctés par bEAware..

----------


## Anonyme7383

Peur de bioshock ? :mecquifailcommeunporc:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> L'ambiance oui, même si je n'ai pas encore vu le tout Paris. Je suis encore dans les quartiers chaud et Montparnasse et on voit que ça vie, les gens discutent entre eux, ils achètent leurs journaux etc... Il y a aussi le temps qui joue pas mal sur l'ambiance de ce jeu et je dois dire que quand il se met à pleuvoir on ne peut s'empêcher de penser à Sin City .
> 
> Bref, côté ambiance pour l'instant c'est du tout bon.
> 
> En passant :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4e3...c5adb4c779.jpg
> 
> T'as vu mon gros zippo mec ?:
> ...



Il est deja sorti lui? Fais gaffe ça se voit un peu là.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Un des "somptueux" DLC concoctés par bEAware..


L'armure en elle même existe déjà dans le jeu. C'est la même que l'armure de la Légion. Seul la skin a changé.

----------


## Yash

> L'ambiance oui, même si je n'ai pas encore vu le tout Paris. Je suis encore dans les quartiers chaud et Montparnasse et on voit que ça vie, les gens discutent entre eux, ils achètent leurs journaux etc... Il y a aussi le temps qui joue pas mal sur l'ambiance de ce jeu et je dois dire que quand il se met à pleuvoir on ne peut s'empêcher de penser à Sin City .
> 
> Bref, côté ambiance pour l'instant c'est du tout bon.


Et côté gameplay ? Pierronamix a l'air de détester. Je commence à me méfier.   :tired:

----------


## Pierronamix

> Et côté gameplay ? Pierronamix a l'air de détester. Je commence à me méfier.


A noter que je n'ai testé que dans un salon, donc ma critique ne concernait pas l'ambiance, l'habillage...mais purement le gameplay.

Que j'ai trouvé mou, peu précis, tendance infâme en véhicule. 

Ca m'a rappelé Mercenaries 2. Mais en moins bien.

Après, Gamespot à dit que malgré ses défauts, c'était cool.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Il est deja sorti lui? Fais gaffe ça se voit un peu là.


C'est pas la première fois d'ailleurs  :tired:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Je l'ai déjà dit, trouvé par hasard dans un petit magasin à Nancy. Je suis aller me balader cette aprèm d'ailleurs et j'ai vu que les grandes distrib et les pro commençaient à le mettre en rayon.

----------


## Anonyme871

Ho ! Pas d'activation sur le net  ::wub::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Bon, de toute façon on s'en branle : première page, premier post.




> - *IMPORTANT* : les jeux concernés doivent être *SORTIS OFFICIELLEMENT*. Donc, les guss qui veulent se faire mousser avec leur jeu piraté ou ramené par leur oncle en formation Word aux Youaisses, passez votre chemin. Même s’il est facile d’obtenir les jeux quelques jours avant la date de sortie, *ABSTENEZ-VOUS*… ça évitera les querelles inutiles à coup de photos de preuve d’achat avec un doigt tendu à coté

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Bon, de toute façon on s'en branle : première page, premier post.


Mouais  ::|: . J'm'en vais les enlever dans ce cas...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Bah non laisse.
Juste évite d'en poster d'autres en attendant la sortie officielle.

Après moi j'en ai rien à carrer, c'est juste pour toi si t'as pas envie de te justifier 3 plombes.

----------


## Kayato

Par contre qui se décide pour ouvrir un topic The Saboteur histoire qu'on puisse poser des questions et qu'on ne pollue pas ce topic?  ::):

----------


## Olipro

Dire que Bioshock fait peur c'est comme dire que ... GTA Vice City fait peur.
C'est illogique.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Ben au début , je connaissais pas le jeu et j'ai failli quitter parce que je déteste les survival horror.
Mais en fait c'est juste le premier passage , ca ne concerne pas du tout le jeu.

----------


## Jean Pale

> Dire que Bioshock fait peur c'est comme dire que ... GTA Vice City fait peur.
> C'est juste illogique.


Bah apparemment certains ont pas mal flippé oui, puis l'ambiance est tout de même différente du malibu club  ::ninja:: 

Perso j'ai flippé devant une telle jouabilité.

----------


## Fernando

> Dire que Bioshock fait peur c'est comme dire que ... GTA Vice City fait peur.
> C'est illogique.


 Bah dans pas mal de peur y a pas de logique non plus.

----------


## Arenot2be

> Mouais . J'm'en vais les enlever dans ce cas...


The Saboteur etais en vente a la Fnac près de chez moi.  :;):

----------


## Sao

> Peur de bioshock ? :mecquifailcommeunporc:


Ouaip, autant l'ambiance est pas mal, autant y'a un truc dedans qui fait peur comme dans un flim qui ferait peur ou un bouquin qui ferait peur. Sans parler du gameplay qui ne m'a pas du tout plu ... /!\ AVIS PERSO JE NE DIS PAS QUE BIOSHOCK EST MAUVAIS § /!\

----------


## Pluton

> Ouaip, autant l'ambiance est pas mal, autant y'a un truc dedans qui fait peur comme dans un flim qui ferait peur ou un bouquin qui ferait peur. Sans parler du gameplay qui ne m'a pas du tout plu ... /!\ AVIS PERSO JE NE DIS PAS QUE BIOSHOCK EST MAUVAIS § /!\


C'est un mauvais jeu, joli, belle ambiance, original, mais un mauvais jeu.

----------


## Erkin_

Bim tu peux y aller, à chaque fois que l'on parle de Bioshock ça troll de partout.

----------


## Froyok

> C'est un mauvais jeu, joli, belle ambiance, original, mais un mauvais jeu.


Même avis, j'arrive vraiment pas à rentrer dedans, pour tout y est, mais je sais pas... Pour un FPS je trouve les pétoire un peut trop molles. :\

----------


## RUPPY

> C'est un mauvais jeu, joli, belle ambiance, original, mais un mauvais jeu.


On dit *"je trouve que* c'est un mauvais jeu"  et non "C'est un mauvais jeu"  ::rolleyes:: ....ces appréciations sont personnelles et nous sommes tous différents....merde, vous avez été élevés comment ?  :^_^: ....mes parents t'auraient tiré l'oreille

----------


## Pluton

> On dit *"je trouve que* c'est un mauvais jeu"  et non "C'est un mauvais jeu" ....ces appréciations sont personnelles et nous sommes tous différents....merde, vous avez été élevés comment ? ....mes parents t'auraient tiré l'oreille


Non, la fin est un exemple parfait de ce qu'il ne faut pas faire en matière de level design et de gameplay. Le jeu vidéo n'est pas un art, pas tant de subjectif que ça.

----------


## L'invité

Moi aussi j'ai trouvé Bioshock mauvais!  ::lol:: 

Non mais sinon pour la subjectivité, vu le nombre de gens qui ont apprécié, on peut laisser planer le doute et se dire que c'est peut-être nous qui avons pas apprécié et pas le jeu qui est totalement mauvais.

----------


## Pluton

> Moi aussi j'ai trouvé Bioshock mauvais! 
> 
> Non mais sinon pour la subjectivité, vu le nombre de gens qui ont apprécié, on peut laisser planer le doute et se dire que c'est peut-être nous qui avons pas apprécié et pas le jeu qui est totalement mauvais.


Les gens qui aiment bioshock ne l'aiment que très rarement pour son gameplay, c'est vrai que tout le reste est très bon, mais pas le jeu en lui-même.

----------


## L'invité

Non mais c'est un fait, le gameplay de Bioshock est juste naze. Mais les gens qui aiment on sûrement réussi à faire abstraction grâce à ses autres qualités et pour eu le jeu est bon. Pas moi en tout cas.

----------


## Pluton

Ouais sauf qu'un jeu c'est un gameplay, sinon on lit un bouquin ou on va à une expo ou au ciné.

----------


## Anonyme871

Ce forum est monté en boucle  :tired: .

----------


## Pluton



----------


## Erkin_

> Non mais c'est un fait, le gameplay de Bioshock est juste naze. Mais les gens qui aiment on sûrement réussi à faire abstraction grâce à ses autres qualités et pour eu le jeu est bon. Pas moi en tout cas.


La preuve que c'est subjectif, j'adore le gameplay de Bioshock !

----------


## Pluton

Nan, ça c'est juste de la mauvaise foi  :tired:

----------


## Olipro

J'ai également aprécié le gameplay de Bioshock.

----------


## L'invité

> http://imgur.com/1VB9Al.png
> 
> http://imgur.com/CUE2el.png
> 
> http://imgur.com/PQWeOl.jpg
> 
> http://imgur.com/Hga28l.jpg


Il est vraiment beau ce ID en fait.  ::o: 
Je m'en souvenais pas du tout comme ça.




> La preuve que c'est subjectif, j'adore le gameplay de Bioshock !


 :tired: 
Je vais dire que j'ai rien lu.
 :tired: 

Sinon un jeu je pense pas que ce soit qu'un gameplay, mais bon. J'en connais quelques jeux avec du gameplay moyen et qui rattrape le tout grace à ses textes, son écriture, son ambiance, et toutes ses embranchements scénaristiques.

----------


## Erkin_

Vous pouvez dire ce que vous voulez, mais je me suis éclaté avec le gameplay de Bioshock de manière semblable à celui de Deus Ex.

Son gameplay n'est pas similaire aux FPS habituels sur PC, il ne respecte pas forcement toutes les normes, mais il est original et très bon dans sa nouvelle façon de se jouer (Profiter à fond des combos de plasmides, se servir de son environnement, des différentes munitions, piéger l'IA, etc.).
J'y ai encore joué il y a quelques mois et il continue de m'offrir des sensations que j'apprécie, il est totalement différent de ce à quoi nous sommes habitué (donc il faut éviter d'y jouer comme si on jouait à Q3).

Frontlines :

----------


## Olipro

C'est surtout que les gunfights sont saccadés à la façon de ceux de system shock 2. Ceux qui y ont goûté trop longtemps ont sans-doute dû être immunisé aux lourdeurs du gameplay de bioshock.

----------


## KiwiX

On s'en branle de Bioshock, ou alors postez des screens du jeu  :tired: 



Mais... Russel Crowe ?  ::o:

----------


## gripoil

Roh les débats a la con sur bioshock ! Va encore falloir que la modération nain terre vienne pour qu'on arrête. Gameplay nianiania, moi j'vois pas ce qui va pas dans ce jeu, a part le fait que j'l'ai toujours pas fini parcequ'il refuse de lancer des que j'suis bien a fond et que j'm'approche de la fin pour la 39eme fois.

Pour la peine des screens frais de SFIV dans des positions zarbis.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Vous pouvez dire ce que vous voulez, mais je me suis éclaté avec le gameplay de Bioshock de manière semblable à celui de Deus Ex.






Spoiler Alert! 


_Je l'aime bien mon pendu, puis il y a vraiment trop d'occases de s'en servir._

----------


## Froyok

> On s'en branle de Bioshock, ou alors postez des screens du jeu 
> 
> http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/3...1821500.th.jpg
> 
> Mais... Russel Crowe ?


Mais ? Imageshack ?  :tired: 
Tu devrais mourir en enfer pour utiliser cet hébergeur d'images merdique au possible...

----------


## Anton

http://uppix.net
http://tof.canardpc.com/

 :Cigare:

----------


## Killy

> Pour la peine des screens frais de SFIV dans des positions zarbis.


Me rend fou ce jeu, j'arrive à RIEN dessus quoi que je fasse.  ::O:

----------


## Nielle

Ouais je l'ai essayer et si tu n'es pas une poulpe c'est peine perdu

----------


## Lucaxor

> Ouais je l'ai essayer et si tu n'es pas une poulpe c'est peine perdu


Je ne comprends absolument pas pourquoi ils ont compliqué le gameplay comme ça. C'était justement la force de Street Fighter! Si je veux du jeu à 4 échelles de combos nucléaires je joue à KoF 25.

----------


## Dorak

Nobody can fuck El Gringo.





 :B): 

_Nobody can..._ merde je me suis planté d'époque  :tired:

----------


## KiwiX

> Mais ? Imageshack ? 
> Tu devrais mourir en enfer pour utiliser cet hébergeur d'images merdique au possible...


Ben ouais. Tofcpc me charge des images vides à partir des JPG issus des screenshots effectués par mes soins ingame de Dragon age. Va comprendre.

----------


## Dorak

Tant mieu, ya tellement de screens de DA ici que j'ai failli me noyer.

----------


## LetoII

> Ben ouais. Tofcpc me charge des images vides à partir des JPG issus des screenshots effectués par mes soins ingame de Dragon age. Va comprendre.


L'encodage des screenshot par le jeu est moisi, faut les ré encoder.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Je ne comprends absolument pas pourquoi ils ont compliqué le gameplay comme ça. C'était justement la force de Street Fighter! Si je veux du jeu à 4 échelles de combos nucléaires je joue à KoF 25.


Simplifié tu veux dire ? :tired: 

Non parce que SFZ et 3.3 étaient plus complexes.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Vous pouvez dire ce que vous voulez, mais je me suis éclaté avec le gameplay de *Bioshock* de manière semblable à celui de *Deus Ex*.
> 
> ...


Bas les pattes!  ::(:

----------


## KiwiX

> L'encodage des screenshot par le jeu est moisi, faut les ré encoder.


Ouep mais j'avais la flemme de lancer toshop pour une image  ::P:

----------


## Frypolar

> L'encodage des screenshot par le jeu est moisi, faut les ré encoder.


Et puis Tof transforme toujours en jpg  ::|: .

----------


## Say hello

C'est pour ça que j'utilise uppix.

----------


## Sao

GTAIV en multi hier soir, avec la défense d'un club de striptease en groupe (merci Fraps pour la compression pourrite ...).



Mirror's Edge et ses trucs en plastoc qui bougent quand tu passes dessus.



Toute première cinématique de The Saboteur, qui donne bien le ton d'un chouette Paris.

----------


## L'invité

> Toute première cinématique de The Saboteur, qui donne bien le ton d'un chouette Paris.
> 
> http://i45.tinypic.com/20h7i8p.jpg


C'est quoi ce fond (skybox?) ignoble?  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme2016

C'est un décor de theatre ou un truc du genre je pense non?

----------


## Sao

C'est tout à fait ça, ça démarre dans un club genre Moulin Rouge.

----------


## L'invité

Ah ouai je comprends mieux alors.  ::o:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Ah ouai je comprends mieux alors.




 ::P:

----------


## Sao

Y'a un topic sur le jeu ou bien ? Il me semblait que oui mais je trouve pas ...

----------


## Kami93

Rien de spécial, juste que je kiffe bien DoW 2, que j'avance peperement dans la campagne et que je peux enfin manier 

Spoiler Alert! 


Mr.Thulle... ::wub::

----------


## kayl257

PAs vraiment besoin de mettre le spoiler vu qu'on le voit sur le screen  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Nielle

J'avoue que je n'ai pas vraiment accroché a DoW 2, c'était un peu tjour pareil sur les map.. prendre les avant-poste tuer le boss et rebelotte.

----------


## Dorak

TITS OR GTFO  :tired: 



Bon je vais m'en griller une moi  :B):

----------


## Sao

Par contre bande de jeunes pervers, j'ai une question à propos du Saboteur : est-ce que vous avez accès aux options graphiques dans le jeu ? Parce que moi je n'ai droit qu'à régler le gamma. Après j'ai quand même l'impression qu'il m'a tout réglé à fond les bananes, mais on sait jamais ...

----------


## Jean Pale

C'est avant de lancer le jeu.

----------


## Sao

Et faut lancer quoi, moi il ne m'a rien proposé cet imbécile.

----------


## Dorak

C'est via le launcher en fait. Va dans ton dossier, cherche launcher.

C'est un portage console et ça se voit de suite. Pas d'options graphiques ingame, mode " vibration " activé d'origine même sans manette reconnue, optimisation assez douteuse pour la qualité visuelle du soft.

Mais je m'amuse bien quand même.

----------


## Sao

Okay merci, je verrai ça ce soir. Perso j'aime bien l'ambiance.

----------


## Dorak

Ouais l'ambiance est vraiment sympa. Bien rendue. L'accent anglais des français dans le jeu est, par contre, juste ignoble.

----------


## Anton

> TITS OR GTFO 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e83e9114-b605-4ecd-


Ce qui me fait délirer c'est le réalisme des seins, les gars sont allés jusqu'à rendre (comme souvent IRL) les aréoles imparfaitement rondes et granuleuses  ::o:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> juste ignoble.


Oli-Olipro, où es-tu !?

----------


## Sao

> L'accent anglais des français dans le jeu est, par contre, juste ignoble.


Carrément, ça m'a juste fait saigner les oreilles, j'ai juste halluciné. /summons olipro

"I héïte ze nadzis, zeye hare so ivol" Le Luc du jeu a un accent horrible. Après comme j'ai dit je n'ai fait que la première mission, donc à voir pour le reste, parce que le gameplay est ulltra simpliste, arcade. Quand tu sors de GTAIV, ça change du tout au tout, notamment pour la conduite.

En plus quand je suis monté dans la voiture j'ai pris la manette et une fois à pied j'ai continué avec, à la Assassin's Creed. Ils sont forts ces développeurs à vouloir à tout prix nous caler une manette dans les mains. Ceci dit, ça ne m'a dérangé et la palette graphique et l'ambiance m'ont bien surpris, d'autant plus que j'ai appris l'existence du jeu la semaine dernière.

Et avant d'inciter au HS une fois de plus : quelqu'un fait un topic sur le jeu ou je me dévoues ?

----------


## Anton

Y a rien apparemment.

----------


## Dorak

Ouais la conduite en sortant d'un GTA IV la différence tu la sens :P . 

C'est pas trop pénible au pad sinon ?

----------


## Sao

En fait vu que j'ai le temps au taf', j'ai créé un topic viteuf'. Donc on peut en discuter ici !

----------


## Olipro

> Oli-Olipro, où es-tu !?
> 
> http://www.digitaldreammachine.com/b...yDooGang01.jpg

----------


## Kami93

Début de partie classique, vue de plateau (la seule vraiment utile dans le jeu)








Petits moments bucoliques dans la campagne française...



Fin de partie précoce, l'ennemi a sorti rapidement des lance roquettes (que je découvrais pour la première fois), surpuissants, rasants ma base et mes avants postes fraichement sortis de terre.

----------


## Anonyme871

On va devoir redemander à chaque post le nom du jeu ?  ::(:

----------


## Jean Pale

Il a pas le droit de donner le nom du jeu, y'a un NDA  ::ninja::

----------


## BlueTemplar

Et puis c'est écrit sur un des screens  :^_^:

----------


## Anton

R.u.s.e.

----------


## Radis Noir

Il est sorti ?

----------


## Anton

Bêta. Voir le topic plus bas ^^

----------


## Narushima

Pong :

----------


## L'invité

T'as le droit de poster des screens de RUSE t'es sur?
Tu risques pas des poursuites pour ça?

----------


## Anton

Le FBI, au moins.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Pong :
> http://blogs.lexpansion.com/antimati...mb-400x300.png


Putain, la balise spoil quoi  ::|:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Pong :
> http://blogs.lexpansion.com/antimati...mb-400x300.png


'tain t'es hardcore toi! Tu joues en mode "hard" (raquettes courtes)!  ::o:

----------


## Jean Pale

Nope, il joue en 2v2.

----------


## Narushima

Non, je joue à taper Pong dans Google images. Celà dit j'y ai déjà joué à deux, dnas un collège où j'ai été qu'une année, y'avait une table de pong jusqu'à quatre joueurs, et une borne 1942, entre autres.

----------


## sophomore

Tu confonds, le collège c'est la rue d'après, là c'est la salle d'arcade.

----------


## Sao

*The Saboteur*

Des filles.



Des nazis.



Des filles.



Des nazis et de la tour Eiffel.



Une fille.



Des nazis en voiture de course.



Paris ...



Et encore une fille.

----------


## Anton

C'est une simulation du Moulin Horse ou c'est un vrai jeu derrière ?  :tired:  
Les Françaises vont encore avoir une jolie réputation  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Narushima

*Dreadnought*, un jeu qui servait de démo technique lors de la sortie des premiers AMD 64 bits (et qui marchait très bien sur mon Pentium 4 de l'époque) et qui avait cette arme semblable aux tentacules du docteur Octopus avec laquelle on pouvait attraper et balancer des trucs. C'était marrant.


*Dyson*, un jeu indépendant qui était gratuit mais qui apparemment ne l'est plus et ne s'appelle même plus comme ça.


Pour faire plus mainstream, *Crysis*.


Et son ancêtre, *Far Cry*, lors d'une mélancolique dérive à bateau pneumatique, les cheveux dans le vent, l'esprit se perdant vers l'horizon. Puis l'hélicoptère se fait entendre...


Et enfin le génial *Dominions 3*, que j'ai enfin acheté cet été, et j'en suis heureux !


Et je vous emmerde tous, imageshack est un très bon hébergeur. ::P: h34r:

----------


## Sao

En fait j'ai trouvé une planque, un cabaret secret sous le cabaret de départ dans lequel tu peux demander aux nanas de danser pour toi, et y'a un espèce de jeu de fléchettes où tu peux finir tout bourré, c'est marrant.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Fable.



Aglaglaglagla...



Lui, je sens qu'il va me prendre la tête.

----------


## Xùn

Ahhh Fable... allez moi aussi j'en met pour la route:







Je retrouve pas mon perso gentil dans sa belle armure blanche par contre.  ::(:

----------


## Ogib

Bon, un peu d'érotisme dans ce monde de brutalité : (the saboteur)









PS: les photo sont volontairement compressées dans une qualité dégueulasse pour éviter tout zoom très cochon.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

DiRT 2 la démo

----------


## kayl257

> En fait j'ai trouvé une planque, un cabaret secret sous le cabaret de départ dans lequel tu peux demander aux nanas de danser pour toi, et y'a un espèce de jeu de fléchettes où tu peux finir tout bourré, c'est marrant.


C'est GTA4 ça  :^_^:

----------


## Loopkiller01

Non mais avec tes screens Sao on croirait pas que c'est un vrai jeu qu'il y a derrière...

Bon allez avoue, tu bosses pour EA ! Tu veux qu'on l'achète ton jeu hein ? Ben ça ne marchera p...  :Bave: 

C'est où qu'on paie ??? Viiiiite  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## Sylvine

Putain, mais dès qu'un titre un peu gros sort on est noyé sous les screen du même jeu.

Ça va faire 3-4 pages que je vois du nichon ça commence un peu à lasser...

----------


## Anonyme7383

> Putain, mais dès qu'un titre un peu gros sort on est noyé sous les screen du même jeu.
> 
> Ça va faire 3-4 pages que je vois du nichon ça commence un peu à lasser...


Mon Gaydar 



a failli exploser après cette intervention  ::O:

----------


## SiGarret

> Bon, un peu d'érotisme dans ce monde de brutalité : (the saboteur)


Bien le 2ème screen, avec les boucles d'oreilles qui pointent vers le plafond.

----------


## gripoil

Benchmark de Call of pripyat. Bien sur ça rame avec les lightshafts mais d'un côté j'avais tout aux max. Si vous voulez du DX11 rentrez chez vous j'ai pas les moyens  ::|:

----------


## Marty

> DiRT 2 la démo


Mon dieu, c'est beau.  ::o:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> DiRT 2 la démo
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/49a...59f6288d06.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/abf...3ab9fe8ab2.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b83...d8b789da59.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/78a...3798ceaf03.jpg


Dirt 2, le jeu complet  ::P:  :

AAARGH !!



La crâne a tout simplement la classe  :B):  :



HOLY CRAP ! :





Et oui, Vault Girl parce que mon pilote est une gentille fille  :;): ... Bon j'avoue c'est ma moitié qui a fait le profil  ::(: .

----------


## k4rmah

> Benchmark de Call of pripyat. Bien sur ça rame avec les lightshafts mais d'un côté j'avais tout aux max. Si vous voulez du DX11 rentrez chez vous j'ai pas les moyens


Tu as quoi comme cfg pour avoir ce score si médiocre?  ::P:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Tu as quoi comme cfg pour avoir ce score si médiocre?


C'est pas le cfg le problème, je suis sûr qu'il a une ATI.

[/troll]

----------


## k4rmah

J'ai un Crossfire HD 4870 et je triple son score ^^

----------


## gripoil

Euh j'ai une 8800GT et j'vous emmerde le jeu tourne très bien tant que j'abuse pas sur des effets qui ne se voient pas tant que ça ou que je passe en 1440x900.
Là j'ai tous mis a fond sans chercher a comprendre et c'était loin d'être mauvais sauf sur le 4eme bench bien sur.

----------


## MrBumble

Silent Hill 2.
Je l'ai acheté après en avoir eu marre d'entendre que c'est le meilleur survival horror de tous les temps. Je me le fais pour la première fois. Ben, il est sacrément glauque hein  :;):

----------


## Sk-flown

> C'est pas le cfg le problème, je suis sûr qu'il a une ATI.
> 
> [/troll]





> Euh j'ai une 8800GT et j'vous emmerde ...


DTC Pipeboy!

 :tired:

----------


## Detox

> Putain, mais dès qu'un titre un peu gros sort on est noyé sous les screen du même jeu.
> 
> Ça va faire 3-4 pages que je vois du nichon ça commence un peu à lasser...


Plus un. La page d'avant est nominée au concours de la page la plus beauf de 2009.

----------


## DarzgL

Ben y'a un jeu qui sort, on poste des screens, c'est normal.

----------


## francou008

> Putain, mais dès qu'un titre un peu gros sort on est noyé sous les screen du même jeu.
> 
> Ça va faire 3-4 pages que je vois du nichon ça commence un peu à lasser...


Lol t tro gay, c tro bi1 lé s1.


Non sérieusement les mecs, qu'il y en ai un qui poste deux trois images du jeux pour dire "regardez comme les développeurs sont pervers, ils ont mis des seins partout", ça passe. Mais que tous les screens que vous postiez du jeu sur 3 pages ne contiennent QUE des seins, on va croire que vous vous pougnez sur ces trois bouts de pixels (enfin personnellement c'est que je crois, plus besoin de me convaincre, mais essayez de convaincre les nouveaux).

----------


## Pierronamix

Surtout que les seins postés font un peu parti d'un truc bonus absolument pas lié à l'histoire...

----------


## mescalin

> Surtout que les seins postés font un peu parti d'un truc bonus absolument pas lié à l'histoire...


Tu m'a l'air bien au courant, toi  :tired:

----------


## Pierronamix

> Tu m'a l'air bien au courant, toi


En même temps j'ai le jeu. ::rolleyes::

----------


## mescalin

> http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/1530/sh2s.jpg
> 
> 
> Silent Hill 2.
> Je l'ai acheté après en avoir eu marre d'entendre que c'est le meilleur survival horror de tous les temps. Je me le fais pour la première fois. Ben, il est sacrément glauque hein


Le jeu qui m'a fait acheter un kit 5.1

Faudrait que je teste penumbra mais celui-là pour le moment remporte la palme, pas très loin devant doom 3.

Les infirmières-zombi  ::sad:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Ya nottament une scène où tu te planque dans une armoire et t'as deux têtes-de pyramide qui copulent devant toi c'est horrible.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> DTC Pipeboy!


Tu viens me le mettre ?  :tired:

----------


## Narushima

> Plus un. La page d'avant est nominée au concours de la page la plus beauf de 2009.


Hey ! Y'a les miens au milieu, et ils ont rien à voir avec ce jeu ou des paires de seins !

----------


## Ogib

> Mais que tous les screens que vous postiez du jeu sur 3 pages ne contiennent QUE des seins, on va croire que vous vous pougnez sur ces trois bouts de pixels.


Non, mes screens vont bien plus loin que ça, ils montrent aussi la physique désastreuse de ce jeu  ::P:  (les boucles d'oreilles qui pointe vers le ciel).

Non mais sérieusement, il y a au moins 15 pages de Dragon Age avec des roussettes remplis de sang, un bon 30 pages de Niko et ses actes de violence et je ne parle même pas du démembrement de zombies en tout genre.

Là y a seulement 2 pages de nichons et ça cri au scandale quoi... 

[HS]D'ailleurs je ne comprendrais jamais ce monde: il y a des films genre SAW (ultra gore quand même) qui passent à la télé à des heures de grande écoute et personne ne dit rien, hors que si on diffuse une paire de couille dans cette même tranche d'heure c'est directos le procès quoi... ::|: [/HS]

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Lol t tro gay, c tro bi1 lé s1.
> 
> 
> Non sérieusement les mecs, qu'il y en ai un qui poste deux trois images du jeux pour dire "regardez comme les développeurs sont pervers, ils ont mis des seins partout", ça passe. Mais que tous les screens que vous postiez du jeu sur 3 pages ne contiennent QUE des seins, on va croire que vous vous pougnez sur ces trois bouts de pixels (enfin personnellement c'est que je crois, plus besoin de me convaincre, mais essayez de convaincre les nouveaux).



ça rejoint mon avis sur ce jeu : a part des nichons, le jeu n'a strictement aucun intérêt.

CQFD.

----------


## Sylvine

> Non mais sérieusement, il y a au moins 15 pages de Dragon Age avec des roussettes remplis de sang, un bon 30 pages de Niko et ses actes de violence et je ne parle même pas du démembrement de zombies en tout genre.
> 
> Là y a seulement 2 pages de nichons et ça cri au scandale quoi...


Ah nan mais c'est exactement de ça que je parle.
La vague Dragon Age semble passer, paf, c'est The Saboteur qui prend la place.
Le fait que ça soit systématiquement des screen de nibards rend le truc encore plus frappant.

Je sais pas, quand vous postez un screenshot, demandez vous si ça a réellement un intérêt, que ça soit pour poster une image d'une fiche de stat d'un jeu de gestion ou mettre pour la 500ème fois le passage de la plage de Crysis avec le soleil qui se lève...

----------


## francou008

Oui je ne parlais évidemment pas que des screens de the Saboteur, mais aussi de Dragon Age, Froyok et Tomb Raider etc.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

[/taunt]

----------


## Perlin



----------


## Jahwel

Tu fais du sexe avec Alma ?

----------


## Ogib

> http://uppix.net/3/0/d/31f48cf3f25c4...41425815tt.jpg


C'est moi ou ils ont une forme de cylindre ? ::O:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'ai pas suivi toute l'affaire, mais j'ai vu que ça parlait de The Saboteur, alors j'vais donner mon avis qui ne sert à rien :

J'avais vraiment envie de tester le jeu et après voir vu les screens sur ce topic, j'ai plus du tout envie d'y jouer.  ::):

----------


## Syntaxerror

Plants Vs Zombies

Là, je suis mal.



 ::sad:: 




L'aide du jeu  :tired:  :



 ::lol::

----------


## ziltoïd

> J'ai pas suivi toute l'affaire, mais j'ai vu que ça parlait de The Saboteur, alors j'vais donner mon avis qui ne sert à rien :
> 
> J'avais vraiment envie de tester le jeu et après voir vu les screens sur ce topic, j'ai plus du tout envie d'y jouer.


Pareil. Comme quoi, trop de nichons tue le nichon.

----------


## Boolay

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Ya nottament une scène où tu te planque dans une armoire et t'as deux têtes-de pyramide qui copulent devant toi c'est horrible.




Spoiler Alert! 


C'est un seul Pyramid-head et deux autres machins bizarres.
Je me devais de rectifier cette erreur.

Silent Hill 2 <3<3<3<3

----------


## Pluton

Et à la fin de silent hill 2 

Spoiler Alert! 


tu repasse juste la scène d'intro et

 tu pleures tellement c'est 

Spoiler Alert! 


triste et 

beau.  ::cry::

----------


## Plopman

> Tu fais du sexe avec Alma ?




Spoiler Alert! 


C'est elle qui te viole à la fin du jeu.

----------


## Kamasa

wahou la classe, je me suis spoilé 2 jeux en 2 posts  :Cigare: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Quelle idée aussi d'aller lire les spoilers…

----------


## DarzgL

> Lol t tro gay, c tro bi1 lé s1.
> 
> 
> Non sérieusement les mecs, qu'il y en ai un qui poste deux trois images du jeux pour dire "regardez comme les développeurs sont pervers, ils ont mis des seins partout", ça passe. Mais que tous les screens que vous postiez du jeu sur 3 pages ne contiennent QUE des seins, on va croire que vous vous pougnez sur ces trois bouts de pixels (enfin personnellement c'est que je crois, plus besoin de me convaincre, mais essayez de convaincre les nouveaux).


Peut-être que c'est le seul truc intéressant du jeu, qui sait.

----------


## Nilsou

Je n'ai jamais joué silent hill 2, c'est comment ? quel genre?

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Je n'ai jamais joué silent hill 2, c'est comment ? quel genre?


Un survival très INTERIEUR. le jeu est malsain et met en avant les démons intérieurs, la peur y est subtile, les créatures sont grotesques ds le bon sens, l'action est moins soutenue que ds RE ou Dead Space mais la moindre rencontre est culte, l'histoire est déchirante (surtout vers la fin)...et puis l'ambiance !

Du survival horror intelligent, quoi.

----------


## Boolay

Survival glauque et personnages tous plus tordus les uns que les autres  :Bave:

----------


## Pluton

> Je n'ai jamais joué silent hill 2, c'est comment ? quel genre?


Pour moi le meilleur scénario et narration vus dans un jeu.

----------


## Sao

> Putain, mais dès qu'un titre un peu gros sort on est noyé sous les screen du même jeu.
> 
> Ça va faire 3-4 pages que je vois du nichon ça commence un peu à lasser...





> Plus un. La page d'avant est nominée au concours de la page la plus beauf de 2009.


J'aime bien les aigris qui postent jamais de screenz et qui se permettent de critiquer à la première occase.

----------


## Froyok

> Froyok et Tomb Raider etc.


 :tired: 
Je t'emmerde. 
J'espère que c'est du second degré.

Sérieux, moi au moins je diversifie, trouve moi un autre posteur de screen de TB autre que Olipro...
Tu me fait chier tiens. En plus, même si y'a un léger spoil, c'est plutôt diversifié, c'est pas toujours le même lieu que je représente, et surtout, je poste pas toute les 30 secondes mes screens, je fait toujours un pot pourris de miyons de screens prit au cour du jeu.

----------


## Erkin_

Mais... Laissez les gens poster les screens qu'ils veulent.
Aujourd'hui c'est le saboteur, demain ça sera une nouvelle sortie, c'est normal d'avoir plusieurs pages de screens d'une sortie récente et c'est même très agréable.

Ça gueule quand il y a du Stalker, ça gueule quand il y a du Dragon Age, et maintenant ça gueule quand il y a du Saboteur, ce n'est pas croyable ça.  ::(:

----------


## Sylvine

> J'aime bien les aigris qui postent jamais de screenz et qui se permettent de critiquer à la première occase.


Ba disons que je reflechi un peu avant d'en poster un, moi.
Mais si tu veux je vais spammer des screenshots de Dragon Age, y'a pas de problème, le temps de faire un tour sur google image.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> J'aime bien les aigris qui postent jamais de screenz et qui se permettent de critiquer à la première occase.


Ouais, faites comme moi. J'ai déjà posté pas mal de screens du coup j'peux me plaindre d'un jeu de nazis siliconés.  :Cigare:

----------


## Euklif

> Ça gueule quand il y a du Stalker, ça gueule quand il y a du Dragon Age, et maintenant ça gueule quand il y a du Saboteur, ce n'est pas croyable ça.


Et aussi QUAND Y A PAS LE NOM DU JEU!!!
Dediou!




> Pour moi le meilleur scénario et narration vus dans un jeu.


Par contre le gameplay, au secours...

----------


## Detox

> J'aime bien les aigris qui postent jamais de screenz et qui se permettent de critiquer à la première occase.


Attends je vais prendre 50 screens moches de GTA 4, faire des jeux de mots de merde idiots en franglais et après j'ai le droit de prendre les gens de haut c'est ça ?
Je poste pas, ça veut pas dire que je lis pas. Et vos screens de beaufs ça m'emmerde, c'est pas d'être aigri que de souligner ça. 
Pour info les tartines de screens moches de Dragon Age m'ont presque fait oublier toutes les qualités du jeu et m'ont sappé l'envie d'y jouer. 
J'ai pas nécessairement envie de me pourrir les autres jeux. Sans pour autant me priver des screens classes de ce topic. Comme celles de Pluton par exemple.

----------


## Anonyme1023

12 Post, et UNE seule image. Ca devient vite embetant...

Screen de Eve Online, pris par deux personnes de ma corpo. Ca permet de se faire une idée du changement de textures des planètes depuis la dernière extension :

----------


## francou008

> J'aime bien les aigris qui postent jamais de screenz et qui se permettent de critiquer à la première occase.


J'ai posté pas mal de screens ici, mais pas récemment. Mais pour te faire plaisir, ma situation actuelle dans Hearts of Iron 2, fait avec Autostitch à l'arrache.

Le gris (Allemagne) est à moi.
Et pour correspondre au sujet actuellement.

----------


## Wiltjay

Et ben moi je post un screen d'overlord 1 car j'ai profité de l'offre steam d'il y a peu de temps, Overlord 1+l'extension+ Overlord 2 pour 8€  ::):

----------


## DarzgL

Tous les screens peuvent pas plaire à tout le monde en même temps. Et puis ça vous fait quoi qu'il y ait du spam de tel ou tel jeu ? Ca vous pourrit votre journée, vous préféreriez qu'il n'y ait pas de screens du tout ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Attends je vais prendre 50 screens moches de GTA 4, faire des jeux de mots de merde idiots en franglais et après j'ai le droit de prendre les gens de haut c'est ça ?
> Je poste pas, ça veut pas dire que je lis pas. Et vos screens de beaufs ça m'emmerde, c'est pas d'être aigri que de souligner ça.


Tu fais une fixette sur les beaufs toi ?

----------


## Detox

> Tu fais une fixette sur les beaufs toi ?


C'est plutôt l'inverse, en fait.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sao

@Detox : Non mais le souci c'est pas tel ou tel jeu, moi aussi Dragon Age j'en ai rien à fiche, Tomb Raider non plus, mais je viens pas râler ici pour exprimer mon mécontentement, en plus les deux jeux cités en exemple sont plutôt jolis.

C'est normal d'avoir une floppée de screenz des nouveautés, en l'occurence la nouveauté en question est sans doute pleine de beaufitude selon vous, et si dans ce cas-là tu t'accordes le droit de prendre les gens de haut (parce que je ne vois pas où je l'aurai fait), tant mieux pour toi. Ça m'empêchera pas d'en poster d'autres, même si une fois passé le délire seins/petites tenues ce sera sûrement des screenz moches de phases de gameplay agrémentées de jeux de mots merdiques en franglais, que ça te plaise ou non.

----------


## Detox

> @Detox : Non mais le souci c'est pas tel ou tel jeu, moi aussi Dragon Age j'en ai rien à fiche, Tomb Raider non plus, mais je viens pas râler ici pour exprimer mon mécontentement, en plus les deux jeux cités en exemple sont plutôt jolis.


A quel moment j'ai dit que je m'en foutais.  :tired: 
Au contraire Dragon Age à tout du genre de jeu qui me plait, quand je lis les tests, mais à venir ici les screens se résumaient à "Sang +  Nichons + Morrigan  :Bave: ". Je sais pas renouvelez-vous un peu.




> C'est normal d'avoir une floppée de screenz des nouveautés, en l'occurence la nouveauté en question est sans doute pleine de beaufitude selon vous, et si dans ce cas-là tu t'accordes le droit de prendre les gens de haut (parce que je ne vois pas où je l'aurai fait), tant mieux pour toi. Ça m'empêchera pas d'en poster d'autres, même si une fois passé le délire seins/petites tenues ce sera sûrement des screenz moches de phases de gameplay agrémentées de jeux de mots merdiques en franglais, que ça te plaise ou non.


C'est pas le jeu qui m'emmerde, c'est le contenu. Deux/trois personnes ici ont dit que les boobs dans Saboteur c'était plus ou moins un truc bonus caché et qui représentaient une infime partie du jeu. Ça vaut ptet' le coup de montrer le reste histoire que ça soit constructif pour ceux qui s'intéressent au jeu.
Quant aux messages et autres délires, je m'en fous c'est un topic de screens après tout.


D'ailleurs pour pas être totalement HS. Une screen de Mirror's Edge.



 ( out b4 personnal army )

----------


## KiwiX

Sao putain, tu fais chier.

 ::o: 

Allez les beaufs, ça c'est pour vous :



Je peux poster des screens d'ArmA II sinon, c'est pas trop beauf ?  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

> Sao putain, tu fais chier.
> 
> 
> 
> Allez les beaufs, ça c'est pour vous :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a65...03b0507928.jpg
> 
> Je peux poster des screens d'ArmA II sinon, c'est pas trop beauf ?


S'quoi le jeu.

----------


## Nelfe

> 12 Post, et UNE seule image. Ca devient vite embetant...
> 
> Screen de Eve Online, pris par deux personnes de ma corpo. Ca permet de se faire une idée du changement de textures des planètes depuis la dernière extension :
> 
> http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/4...1203013735.jpg
> http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/4...1202234121.jpg


Ça roxxe du ponayz  ::wub::

----------


## ziltoïd

> S'quoi le jeu.


Me semble que ça vient de Batman AA.

----------


## KiwiX

> Me semble que ça vient de Batman AA.


Je pensais pas qu'il y en aurait un qui demanderait  :^_^:

----------


## ziltoïd

Celà dit, elle est plus classieuse que les danseuses.

----------


## Killy

Silent Hill 2 c'est la plus belle preuve qu'avec un peu de talent le jeux vidéo peut aussi proposer des scénars fabuleux dont on se souviendra encore 10 ans plus tard  ::wub:: 

(je voulais poster un screen de L4D 2 mais j'arrive pas à screener en jeu, j'en ai qu'un tout pourris dans mon dossier  :Emo: )

----------


## ziltoïd

Je pleure à chaque fois que je le fini  ::cry:: .

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Stop les débats à la con n'ayant pas leur place ici, merci. Le topic des screens, on poste des screens, si vous aimez pas le jeu, c'est pas le problème, et c'est pas le lieu pour en causer.

---------- Post ajouté à 00h14 ----------




> *Dyson*, un jeu indépendant qui était gratuit mais qui apparemment ne l'est plus et ne s'appelle même plus comme ça.
> http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/3...2204085414.jpg


Dyson est toujours trouvable gratuitement en Freeware, mais les dev' ont sorti une version commercialisable renommée Eufloria et qui n'apporte rien du tout de plus par rapport à la version gratos, si ce n'est une campagne et quelques options dont on pourrait facilement se passer.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Star Wars The Force Unleashed !!





Devinez qui est le bonhomme que j'incarne ? C'est un perso que vous avez du affronter dans un des jeux Star Wars.



Si vous n'avez toujours pas deviné.  Il s'agit d'un des Boss sur 

Spoiler Alert! 


Kotor 2 et plus précisément Dark Sion

. En tout cas, même en le prenant dans la sélection des persos, je n'avais même pas tilter son nom. Du moins, son nom ne m'était pas inconnu mais de là à ce que se soit un des persos des vieux Star Wars. Je dis chapeau pour le look. Il déchire sa race.

----------


## francou008

> Star Wars The Force Unleashed !!


 :Bave: 

Ca tourne de façon fluide avec cette résolution ? Le patch améliore bien les performances du jeu ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ca tourne de façon fluide avec cette résolution ? Le patch améliore bien les performances du jeu ?


Bah, je n'ai pas testé avec la version 1.0, j'ai mis d'office le patch. Je viens juste de prendre le jeu vu qu'il était à 29,99 € à la Fnac. Alors que j'avais déjà le jeu du moins la pas Sith Edition sur X360. Alors sur ma 8800GTX et mon Core 2 Duo E6600, c'est plutôt fluide (moyenne de 30 fps, quoique le framerate est verrouillé).

Celà dit, à chaque fin de chargement, sa rame méchamment pendant 3 sec et ensuite c'est fluide. Par contre, à un moment donnée, je ne sais pas si c'est un bug du jeu ou ma machine, j'ai droit à un framerate catastrophique. Et vue que j'ai envie de dormir, bah je confirmerai ça demain.

----------


## Marty

Mais c'est horrible, tu joues un méchant !  :Emo:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Mais c'est horrible, tu joues un méchant !


Un maychant qui a la classe  ::P:

----------


## LeBabouin

> ... forum de beaufs.


Pléonasme. Surtout un forum de joueurs video.

Ca devrait être interdit ici les posts sans screen !

*Medal of Honor : En formation*

----------


## Anonyme2016

Quelques screens d'une partie de Dow II que j'arbitrais pour ma team :

----------


## --Lourd--

> Devinez qui est le bonhomme que j'incarne ? C'est un perso que vous avez du affronter dans un des jeux Star Wars.


Dark sion dans kotor 2. Chiant à battre. Me souvient avoir essayé de m'allier avec lui, mais c'est pas possible.

----------


## L'invité

> Quelques screens d'une partie de Dow II que j'arbitrais pour ma team : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7f9...2a85573c1a.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a70...f60e6e7e49.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/922...855da594fd.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/68a...8d9fdb4a18.jpg


Comment ça que t'arbitrais?

----------


## Anonyme2016

Bah j'étais présent dans la partie en arbitre  :tired:

----------


## L'invité

> Bah j'étais présent dans la partie en arbitre


Ba ouai mais je savais pas qu'on pouvait arbitrer les parties de DoW2.  :tired: 
Ca existe depuis le début ça?

----------


## Anonyme2016

Non, et c'est uniquement pour les parties privées.

C'était un match d'un tournoi interne au clan.

----------


## chenoir

> Dark sion dans kotor 2. Chiant à battre. Me souvient avoir essayé de m'allier avec lui, mais c'est pas possible.


Je me souviens plus qu'il avait des parties mécaniques par contre. Un gros tas de chair en décomposition certes oui par contre.

Il me fait plus penser à Dark Maalak de Kotor 1 en l'occurence.

Et on peut incarner Dark Nihilus qui a carrément plus la classe par contre?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Je me souviens plus qu'il avait des parties mécaniques par contre. Un gros tas de chair en décomposition certes oui par contre.
> 
> Il me fait plus penser à Dark Maalak de Kotor 1 en l'occurence.
> 
> Et on peut incarner Dark Nihilus qui a carrément plus la classe par contre?


Malheureusement pas de Dark Nihilus.

----------


## Say hello

> Ba disons que je reflechi un peu avant d'en poster un, moi..


Ouai 3 screen par an c'est vachement dans le sujet aussi..

Après j'ai l'impression que là la "pseudo"-réflexion se borne à voir à quoi joue les autres pour ensuite juste installer un jeu auquel personne ne joue et sortir des screen "intelligent".  ::rolleyes:: 

Tiens moi aussi je vais jouer à "je poste 3 screen tout les 500 posts et je prend des jeu pas vue en se moment pour bien faire diffèrent et plus malin":

(Collin mcRae Rally 2.. non pas le DiRT2.  ::P: )




Et maintenant pour finir mon post intelligent faut que je trouve des screen récurrent à insulter..
Ou alors faut plutôt que je traite pendant plusieurs dizaine de pages et que dans quelques mois je repost des vieux screen de vieux jeux (tiens je vais réinstaller wipeout 2097 maintenant pour être prêt d'avance) histoire de bien de démarquer de la foule de cons victime du marketing qui sont de pauvre ignorant doté d'une faiblesse intellectuelle.
Merci maitre de m'avoir ouvert les yeux.  ::rolleyes:: 


Ah et puis un dernier screen ultra intelligent aussi:

(tomb raider underworld)

----------


## Ezechiel

Merci Say Hello d'avoir résumé ce débat stérile en 1 post. 

Y a pas de règle au postage de screen, les gens postent ce qu'ils veulent. Oui c'est toujours mieux de pas envahir le topic avec QUE des posts d'un seul jeu (on a finit par créer une sous section Stalker à cause de ça en partie... Plus personne supportait, c'était trop dur...), mais finalement c'est beaucoup plus digeste que les posts sans screen et les débats. C'est pas un lieu de débat ici. C'est un lieu où qu'on poste des screens et ou éventuellement y a un commentaire ou deux entre deux screens.


Sinon vous êtes des salauds, moi qui allait acheter le Saboteur pour les nichons, heureusement qu'on m'a dit que non, y en a pas hors cette scène cabaret. J'aurais été super déçu  :Emo:

----------


## Killy

> Sinon vous êtes des salauds, moi qui allait acheter le Saboteur pour les nichons, heureusement qu'on m'a dit que non, y en a pas hors cette scène cabaret. J'aurais été super déçu


Mon monde s'écroule  ::o:

----------


## Euklif

> "je prend des jeu pas vue en se moment pour bien faire diffèrent et plus malin"


Bon, votre combat, j'm'en fou un peu (et puis, t'as même pas mis les noms du jeu d'abord).
Mais d'un autre coté, il a pas tort quand il dit que ça peut apporter à autrui. Je me souviens d'être passé dans le coin avec Bloodlines -que je découvrais à peine- qui eu pour effet de revoir son topic en première page pendant un moment et voir moult images fleurir sur le fil des débats screenshoots. Soit parce que ça avait donné envie à certains de s'y remettre, soit parce que d'autres était dans mon cas et c'était laissé tenter par la réput' du jeu ici ou ailleurs.

C'était pas voulu, pas réfléchit et une énorme coïncidence -t'façon, ce serait débile de faire l'inverse- mais ça a fait son petit effet.


Voila pourquoi ils ont sortie un "remake" tout beau de Serious Sam..

----------


## Anonyme871

Par contre, y'a quand même une règle : 

*LES NOMS DES JEUX BORDEL*

edit : enfoiré il a édité...  ::ninja::

----------


## Sao

Serious Sam HD pour Euklif là-haut.

§

----------


## Say hello

Nan justement c'est pas le HD.  :Emo: 

Bon je vais éditer le miens pour les noms.

----------


## Euklif

> edit : enfoiré il a édité...


 :B):

----------


## Say hello

Mirror's Edge 2:



Bon ok c'est Canalbalt.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

EVE Online que je viens de débuter. Il tourne super bien sur ma vieille config', la classe.

Première partie :

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Seconde partie :

----------


## Frypolar

S'il vous plait, plus de screens d'Eve, j'essaie de résister à son appel  :Emo: .

----------


## Rikimaru

> S'il vous plait, plus de screens d'Eve, j'essaie de résister à son appel .


Moi aussi, je vais bientôt craquer !

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'y ai résisté longtemps.



Maintenant je m'en veux d'avoir résisté.

----------


## La Mimolette

Comme Pyjama! J'men veux!

----------


## Aghora

> Star Wars The Force Unleashed !!
> 
> Devinez qui est le bonhomme que j'incarne ? C'est un perso que vous avez du affronter dans un des jeux Star Wars.


Je vois surtout que tu incarnes dans les premières images un mec qui me fait beaucoup penser à 

Spoiler Alert! 


Haazen

 (avis aux connaisseurs).

----------


## Dorak

> Tiens moi aussi je vais jouer à "je poste 3 screen tout les 500 posts et je prend des jeu pas vue en se moment pour bien faire diffèrent et plus malin":


Putain c'est carrément ça en plus :') .

----------


## Ezechiel

Moi je vais arrêter de m'en vouloir, on va le tester avec ese-aSH en janvier à priori...

----------


## ikarad

Un peu de rétro avec ce superbe RPG en vrai 3d des années 80 nommé Karma. Mon premier jeu en fait. 


Ah ma jeunesse.......  Merde je me fais vieux tout d'un coup ::O:

----------


## gripoil

Pitaing, j'suis hyper rouillé  ::o:

----------


## sophomore

> Pléonasme. Surtout un forum de joueurs video.
> 
> Ca devrait être interdit ici les posts sans screen !
> 
> *Medal of Honor : En formation*
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b18...9a15dbae77.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/582...996bd70073.jpg
> 
> ...


heu Spearhead je le situais plus dans les Ardennes que dans les enfers moi...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e16...6912884484.jpg
> Pitaing, j'suis hyper rouillé


Le dernier YuGiOh ?

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Moi je vais arrêter de m'en vouloir, on va le tester avec ese-aSH en janvier à priori...


Si vous voulez un pass de 21 Jours, hésite pas et choppe moi sur Steam quand tu veux  :;):

----------


## skyblazer

> Le dernier YuGiOh ?


Ca tape dans du DDR ça. Si c'est sur PC, c'est Stepmania le plus probablement. Autrement, c'est un autre.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

YEAH ! Merci à eMKa de m'avoir fait les manip pour que ça marche :



Pour ceux qui ne saurait pas ce que c'est :





 :Bave:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Cay trop japoniais  :tired:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Cay trop japoniais


Ouais mais c'est mieux que SF4  :Bave: .

----------


## Nielle

300% mieux!

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> 300% mieux!


En plus avec le mode online re :Bave: .

----------


## Kami93

Des petites images de RUSE






Un petit air de DEFCON  :^_^: 








Et donc un air de fin du monde  :Emo:

----------


## Belkanell

Cities XL [Mode Planète]



11 214 habitants, 0% de chômage.

----------


## zwzsg

> *Medal of Honor : En formation*


C'est une erreur, de l'humour au quinzième degré, des maps customs portés de Quake, ou y'a un truc qui m'échappe?

Bon puis pour me faire gronder ne pas avoir poster de screen, en voici un d'une partie de *Total Annihilation* avec le mod *TA: Excess II* disputé en début de semaine:

----------


## ikarad

> C'est une erreur, de l'humour au quinzième degré, des maps customs portés de Quake, ou y'a un truc qui m'échappe?
> 
> Bon puis pour me faire gronder ne pas avoir poster de screen, en voici un d'une partie de *Total Annihilation* avec le mod *TA: Excess II* disputé en début de semaine:
> 
> http://uppix.net/2/9/9/36cdaf2fe115f...198ed31f5t.jpg


Belle image du plus grand RTS de tout les temps.

----------


## Zeppo

Total annihilation... Mon 1er rts! Dire qu'il m'avait semblé couté une fortune, à 99francs... Avec un livre et tout avec  ::love:: 
Même si je ne joue pas en réseau, j"arrive toujours à prendre mon pied sur ce jeu!

----------


## Jean Pale

> des maps customs portés de Quake


Das ist.

----------


## sophomore

> Das ist.


Pour le multi?

----------


## skyblazer

> Ouais mais c'est mieux que SF4 .


Ca se discute. Mais c'est vrai qu'il est excellent.

----------


## Naith

> Total annihilation... Mon 1er rts! Dire qu'il m'avait semblé couté une fortune, à 99francs... Avec un livre et tout avec 
> Même si je ne joue pas en réseau, j"arrive toujours à prendre mon pied sur ce jeu!


Ya moyen de le faire tourner sur XP ? La dernière fois que j'ai tenté de remettre le CD il m'a sorti un superbe plantage =/



Et pour rester dans le sujet : 

Aion ? Hm..  :tired: 

Lineage II for ever !  :B):

----------


## DarzgL

Faut mettre des screens pris par toi.

----------


## Killy

CrimeCraft



Un mmotps ( ::huh:: ) passé gratuit que je voulais tester vu que je suis en attente fébrile de APB.
Bon alors c'est moche, d'assez mauvais gout comme vous pouvez le voir et y'a de la pub comme vous pouvez également le voir.
Bon ça se laisser jouer par contre, les phase de panpan sont pas si mauvaise que ce que je craignais.
(ah oui j'oubliais, mon perso est comme ça parce qu'on a pas le choix au début sauf si on aligne la monnaie. Comme pour pas mal de trucs d'ailleurs....)

----------


## Anonyme2016

Haha, de la pub pour un groupe de Black sympho  ::o:   :^_^:

----------


## DarzgL

Nan mais je vous jure ces F2P...  ::|:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon



----------


## Silver

En attendant de recevoir ma carte graphique pour mon nouveau pc, mon chipset et ses shaders 2.0 me permet de faire tourner GTA... Vice City.  ::P: 





Avec le mod Better Textures qui rajoute un effet bloom appréciable.

----------


## Naith

> Faut mettre des screens pris par toi.



Euh, oui, je sais.

Le système de replay (vidéos enregistrées ingame) affiche automatiquement le nom du jeu, mais ce sont des screens persos, pas des screens d'un site ou quoi  ::o: 

Pas ma faute si le jeu est tellement beau au naturel qu'il ressemble à des fonds d'écran photoshoppés  :B):

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

La classe, t'as du bloom sur un mec qui marche à 4Km/h.  ::ninja::

----------


## Parasol

> La classe, t'as du bloom sur un mec qui marche à 4Km/h.


S'pas du bloom, c'est du blur.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zeppo

Ça donne un effet smooth  ::P: 




> Ya moyen de le faire tourner sur XP ? La dernière fois que j'ai tenté de remettre le CD il m'a sorti un superbe plantage =/


Il tourne niquel sur mes deux Xp et mon vista.
Sans manip spéciale, si ce n'est le patch officiel.

----------


## --Lourd--

Ouf, c'était juste :

----------


## Olipro

Soirée The Ship (le mod hl1, le vrai, le bon jeu, avec du skill et de la stratégie dedans) avec les canards
"Je suis le roi du monde"

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Holy canard , tu joue au 1  ::o: 
J'étais un fan du 1 , mais depuis le 2 , je ne joue plus a l'ancien.
Qu'est ce que tu reproches au nouveau , moi je le trouve très bien.

----------


## Marty

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/85a...4a78c32aec.jpg
> 
> Avec le mod Better Textures qui rajoute un effet bloom appréciable.


Mais qui laisse toujours la Lune aussi énorme. ::P: 

"Tu crois qu'ils vont comprendre que c'est la nuit les joueurs ?"
"...ché pas..."
"Je vais ajouter une énorme lune, ca fera plus classe"

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Au moins eux ils assument , pas comme le dernier Batman.
Dans Vice City tu peux tirer dessus au sniper pour l'agrandir , histoire de vivre l'apocalypse une nouvelle fois  ::ninja::

----------


## Marty

> Dans Vice City tu peux tirer dessus au sniper pour l'agrandir , histoire de vivre l'apocalypse une nouvelle fois


Ah mais oui, je me rappelle de ca.  :^_^:  :^_^:

----------


## Ethyls

> ...screens de EvE Online...


Non mais EvE Online c'est un peu de la triche. A moins de le faire exprès, on ne peut que faire de magnifiques screenshots. L'espace, c'est la classe  :;):

----------


## L'invité

:^_^:  La dernière ligne.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Non mais EvE Online c'est un peu de la triche. A moins de le faire exprès, on ne peut que faire de magnifiques screenshots. L'espace, c'est la classe


Et vu que le jeu, c'est l'espace...  ::lol::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Cay bô  :Emo: 





Oops, pardon monsieur  ::o:  Le decor m'a distrait  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Les screens avec des voitures, ça fait beauf  ::ninja::

----------


## Killy

> Les screens avec des voitures, ça fait beauf


Peut être mais pour un esthète de la technique les screens de Dirt 2 sont à tomber par terre de réalisme  ::o:

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Peut être mais pour un esthète de la technique les screens de Dirt 2 sont à tomber par terre de réalisme


Oui plutôt oui.

ça me donne même envie de l'essayer, moi qui ne joue jamais a ce genre de trucs.

----------


## Olipro

> Holy canard , tu joue au 1 
> J'étais un fan du 1 , mais depuis le 2 , je ne joue plus a l'ancien.
> Qu'est ce que tu reproches au nouveau , moi je le trouve très bien.


Il est génial le nouveau, mais il demande moins d'appliquer une stratégie globale. Et surtout, il faut non plus un mais deux témoins pour être arrêté. Dernier point : il est payant, du coup y a plus que 4 joueurs et 60 bots en moyenne sur l'ensemble des serveurs. 

C'est dommage. Mais moi je me suis bien éclaté dessus quand même

----------


## ikarad

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6e1...334180feb3.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b2a...aacd0e578c.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/064...496a43f56e.jpg
> 
> Ouf, c'était juste :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5a8...ca3abd5082.jpg
> ...


dx9 ou 11 ?

Est-ce que les différences dx9 et 11 sont visibles, très visible ou à peine visible en course ?

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Il est génial le nouveau, mais il demande moins d'appliquer une stratégie globale. Et surtout, il faut non plus un mais deux témoins pour être arrêté. Dernier point : il est payant, du coup y a plus que 4 joueurs et 60 bots en moyenne sur l'ensemble des serveurs. 
> 
> C'est dommage. Mais moi je me suis bien éclaté dessus quand même


Je crois que tu peux régler le nombre des témoins dans les paramètres et aussi le temps nécessaire pour etre "grillé".
Sinon , c'est vrai que ca manque de patience et de stratégie.
Et puis ya un peu de bugs aussi.
C'est vraiment dommage parce que je trouve ce jeu parfait pour du RP ou meme tout simplement a joué.

----------


## Nelfe

Vous reprendrez bien du Dragon Age ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

The Ship 2, je venais justement de le revoir dans ma liste de jeux Steam il y a peu... Il moisi pour le moment...

----------


## Kamasa

> Cay bô 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/dc6...7384f8cdad.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, pardon monsieur  Le decor m'a distrait 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d99...0c21264cf0.jpg


C'est moi ou tu as un "add'on" pour assistés qui te montre tout ce que tu peux ramasser sur la mini-map ?  :tired:

----------


## RUPPY

Heroes over Europe : un petit jeu arcade plutôt sympatoche...pas de quoi casser 3 pattes à un canard mais bien réalisé et pas trop cher

----------


## RUPPY

Et Freelancer : il a plutôt bien vieilli mais je veux et j'exige un nouveau space opéra....maintenant ou j'arrête de respirer  ::O: 



[COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## Nelfe

Bah t'as X3 comme space opera.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Et Freelancer : il a plutôt bien vieilli mais je veux et j'exige un nouveau space opéra....maintenant ou j'arrête de respirer 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bb3...2cc5eccfb1.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a87...5fac614d24.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cd5...f09d1ab0ca.jpg[COLOR="Silver"]


Freelancer !  ::o:  Quel put*** de bon jeu ça !

----------


## Erkin_

X3 n'est pas fun à piloter.
Il est génial ce Freelancer, si seulement microsoft n'avait pas abandonné toutes ses licences de qualités  ::'(:

----------


## touriste

> C'est moi ou tu as un "add'on" pour assistés qui te montre tout ce que tu peux ramasser sur la mini-map ?


C'est le multijoueur ça, y a toujours eu =)

----------


## Kami93

:Emo:

----------


## FreeliteSC

Freelancer: parce qu'il le vaut bien ( et qu'il est pas trop moche aujourd'hui)


J'aime les séquence atterrissage



"Bonjour, je crois que vous avez un problème"



"C'est ici que G.W.Bush XXIII est président"



La classe...



Soirée Disco! En fait ça craint, je me casse.

----------


## RUPPY

En plus, ce petit Freelancer s'accommode plutôt bien au 1680x1050 en bidouillant un peu les fichiers  :;): 



Et par pitié, arrêtez de citer X3 dés qu'on parle de "manque de space opéra". X3 est un trés bon jeu mais pour les dogfights c'est franchement loin des références du genre...et je crois que nous sommes nombreux a attendre un nouveau Freespace ou Iwar  :Bave: 

EDIT : j'ai parlé trop vite, cette résolution bug dés que je quitte :/

----------


## Ethyls

Ouais, enfin Freelancer n'était pas extraordinaire non plus au niveau des fights.

----------


## ikarad

> En plus, ce petit Freelancer s'accommode plutôt bien au 1680x1050 en bidouillant un peu les fichiers 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9b4...785cc987fe.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f78...8409cf4d87.jpg
> 
> Et par pitié, arrêtez de citer X3 dés qu'on parle de "manque de space opéra". X3 est un trés bon jeu mais pour les dogfights c'est franchement loin des références du genre...et je crois que nous sommes nombreux a attendre un nouveau Freespace ou Iwar 
> 
> EDIT : j'ai parlé trop vite, cette résolution bug dés que je quitte :/


  Ça me fait penser à privateer et je cracherais pas sur un 3ème épisode

----------


## touriste

Couchée de lune, il est tant que Fred aille se coucher 



L'antre du mal ?



Le trone du défun Lord Patroscon

----------


## Narushima

*Mi*, un jeu très court et que j'aime beaucoup, notamment pour sa musique, téléchargeable ici (en lien direct parce que le site est en russe ou un truc du genre.




*Neverwinter Nights* :
un dragon

et un autre


Et enfin *phyta*, assez intéressant à jouer, téléchargeable ici avec d'autres trucs du même genre:

----------


## zwzsg

*Antalgique*

----------


## Sylvine

> *Antalgique*
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/077...80ac834895.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cb2...81c82121e2.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e81...c61911aff3.jpg


  Analgésique en réalité.

----------


## Pluton

Que du ingame :











Ça en jette pas mal on peut dire.  :tired:

----------


## DarzgL

C'est combien par mois ? Ils sont sympa les combats ?

----------


## ikarad

> Que du ingame :
> 
> http://imgur.com/1zJFAl.jpg
> 
> http://imgur.com/56mJil.jpg
> 
> http://imgur.com/4X1Cil.jpg
> 
> http://imgur.com/P9F2zl.jpg
> ...


C'est clair et j'espère qu'ELITE 4 sera au top aussi graphiquement car là ce sera le bonheur.

----------


## touriste

> C'est combien par mois ? Ils sont sympa les combats ?


Il me semble que c est surtout que la durée de progression est compté irl, ce qui fait que c'est leeeent très leeent 

Un sarcophage ! Contient-il un trésor ? une épée d'un valeureux guerrier ? Une armure enchanté d'un brave gardien ?



Que nenni, juste un guerrier squelette qui ne trouve pas le repos éternel  :tired:  



Le dernier seigneur squelette rend l'âme m'offrant son épée de traitre (pas mal à mon niveau vu que mon épée fait 35 de dégat).

----------


## FreeliteSC

La Nasa pique ses wallpapers aux gars d'Eve Online ou c'est le contraire? 
Parce que   :Bave: 
(ah que je voudrais avoir le temps ET l'argent ::|: )

----------


## Xapha

> C'est combien par mois ? Ils sont sympa les combats ?


De mémoire c'est 14€95.

Pour les combats il ne faut pas s'attendre à des dogfights. Pour te déplacer tu doubles clicks vers la direction souhaitée, après une fois un ennemi ciblé sur active tes tourelles/modules le challenge étant d'être à bonne portée et de gérer la consommation d'énergie (tu peux également overloader les modules au risque de les détruire).

----------


## DarzgL

> De mémoire c'est 14€95.


Ah.  ::O: 
Bon ben tant pis  ::sad::

----------


## Frypolar

> Ah. 
> Bon ben tant pis


13€, enfin 26€ pour 60 jours d'après le premier post du topic d'EVE. Même sur G2Play ou autre on ne trouve pas moins cher. C'est le principal élément qui fait que je n'y joue pas  ::sad:: .

Edit : et on a une offre d'essai de 21 jours en demandant une invit' à un joueur. En retour, il gagne 30 jours gratos si tu continues de jouer après ton essai.

----------


## Anonyme1023

> De mémoire c'est 14€95.


D'un coté, c'est "que" 2€ plus chère par mois que n'importe quel autre MMORPG.

Sachant qu'en supplément on ne paye pas une extension dans les 50 à 60€ tout les 18 mois ^^ (surtout que là les extensions c'est tout les 9 mois  ::ninja:: )

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Il me semble que c est surtout que la durée de progression est compté irl, ce qui fait que c'est leeeent très leeent 
> 
> Un sarcophage ! Contient-il un trésor ? une épée d'un valeureux guerrier ? Une armure enchanté d'un brave gardien ?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5a2...0976c856ef.jpg
> 
> Que nenni, juste un guerrier squelette qui ne trouve pas le repos éternel  
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/694...60d13cc18a.jpg
> ...


je suis très tenté par Risen mais après Dragon Age ou The witcher, est-ce que je ne risque pas d'être déçu ?

----------


## Xapha

> D'un coté, c'est "que" 2€ plus chère par mois que n'importe quel autre MMORPG.
> 
> Sachant qu'en supplément on ne paye pas une extension dans les 50 à 60€ tout les 18 mois ^^ (surtout que là les extensions c'est tout les 9 mois )


et il me semble qu'avec la thunes in game tu peux t'acheter des "mois" de jeu.

----------


## DarzgL

> je suis très tenté par Risen mais après Dragon Age ou The witcher, est-ce que je ne risque pas d'être déçu ?


C'est pas vraiment le même genre. Niveau scénar je sais pas, mais en tout cas niveau gameplay c'est assez loin de DA. Les combats sont très orientés action, dans le genre Oblivion mais en mieux. Tu peux dl la démo pour voir.

----------


## Euklif

> *Antalgique*


C'est quoi donc cette chose que google ne trouve pas?

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est quoi donc cette chose que google ne trouve pas?


Painkiller.

----------


## Ginnungagap

> je suis très tenté par Risen mais après Dragon Age ou The witcher, est-ce que je ne risque pas d'être déçu ?


Non, ils sont très différents. J'ai fait les 3 d'affilé et je l'ai franchement bien apprécié.

----------


## Sao

Dans Max payne premier du nom Painkiller était traduit par Antalgiques ...

----------


## touriste

> je suis très tenté par Risen mais après Dragon Age ou The witcher, est-ce que je ne risque pas d'être déçu ?


euh... je dirai que c'est un gameplay différent et que c'est un bon rpg. Toute façon, il doit etre a 30euros sur play.com et le jeu est multi5 donc tu ne te feras pas voler.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ouais, enfin Freelancer n'était pas extraordinaire non plus au niveau des fights.


Certe, mais au moins c'était bien plus nerveux que ceux d'X2/X3. Il y avait un vrai feeling pas au niveau des tenor qu'est X Wing Alliance/Freespace 2.

----------


## Silver

Le GIGN.  ::P: 


Rock'n'roooooooooll !


Carambolage !


Comme c'est mimi !

----------


## Narushima

Comment tu peux trouver le bloom "appréciable", comme tu dis ? Ça rend tout flou, c'est immonde !

----------


## Silver

> Comment tu peux trouver le bloom "appréciable", comme tu dis ? Ça rend tout flou, c'est immonde !


En fait dans le jeu ça ne parait pas autant, mais comme le screen est une image qui fige l'instant on a ce genre de résultat.

Mais vraiment c'est un des rares mods qui ajoute cet effet dans un vieux jeu que je ne trouve pas abusif, habituellement j'évite ce genre de modifications.

----------


## Narushima

Bah, j'aime pas le bloom, même dans les jeux récents de toutes façons.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

A mort le bloom.

Là on dirait que tu as activé un mode pour jouer avec des lunettes 3D.

----------


## Sylvine

Vous confondez Motion Blur et Bloom...

----------


## Setzer

> http://static.hometheaterforum.com/i...che_29631.jpeg


J'ai jamais réussi à la faire fonctionner, il plantait systématiquement après la première mission.  ::cry::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Ouaip. Le Bloom, c'est cette manie à nous mettre une lumière ambiante toute flouté et aveuglante (un mixte pourri entre HDR et Depth of Field). 

Le motion blur, c'est rien que du flou lors de mouvement rapide.

Et dans les screens ci-dessus, c'est un abus de motion blur ^^.

----------


## Anonyme871

> A mort le bloom.


Pourquoi tant de haine ?

----------


## L'invité

> Pourquoi tant de haine ?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/1841...4db91143ce.jpg


 ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::

----------


## Say hello

Vous prendrez bien un peu de Dirt2:

Petit tour au maroc










C'est moi le vainqueur


Ola! c'est passé juste, j'ai failli ne pas finir.


Ne.. jamais.. s'arrêter, toujours rouler, quelque soit la manière.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

C'est vrai que ça donne envie.

----------


## Say hello

Ouai mais même s'il est super sympa à jouer à mon goût et très agréable graphiquement, j'atteins plus mes joies de sensation d'un bon vieux Collin McRae Rally 2.

----------


## Narushima

Ça ça veut dire que tu veillis.

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Vous confondez Motion Blur et Bloom...


ouaip, ils confondent ! Ici il s'agit bien du Motion Blur.

----------


## Say hello

Je me replonge dans mon répertoire fraps.

----------


## Wiltjay

> Je me replonge dans mon répertoire fraps. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/25b...ed1740cf41.jpg


J'aime pas les jeux de baston (parce que je suis mauvaaaaaais!) mais ce genre de screenshot c'est quand même la classe  :B):

----------


## Wiltjay

Ouais, Stop Violence! (Ça va tazer sec...)




Mais??!! Tu voles!!!





Mon cher Gat, je crois qu'on est dans la merde là...

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Il est marrant Saints Row sur paycay ? Parce que je l'ai eu avec le pack THQ...

----------


## Wiltjay

Ouais bien rigolo!
Juste la conduite des voitures qui est très très spéciale, sinon c'est plein d'humour et de violence, bien sympa!
(Et il parait que le mode coop est géniale mais j'ai encore trouvé personne pour tester  ::sad::  )

----------


## Skouatteur

Le coop sur Saints Row 2 est pas génial, il est _juste_ surpuissant.

----------


## Olipro

> Ça ça veut dire que tu veillis.


Ou que les jeux de rally deviennent de plus en plus simplistes et "clavier et pad - friendly".

* Nostalgie de Richard Burns Rally *

----------


## Anonyme871

> Ou que les jeux de rally deviennent de plus en plus simplistes et "clavier et pad - friendly".
> 
> * Nostalgie de Richard Burns Rally *


Bha Dirt c'est pas du Rally, par contre ça reste injouable au clavier.

----------


## Kayato

J'ai vu un pote faire péter des chronos nationaux en jouant au clavier à Richard Burns Rally  :;):

----------


## Kami93

> Il est marrant Saints Row sur paycay ? Parce que je l'ai eu avec le pack THQ...


Ah ouais pas vu qu'il était fourni dedans, mais y a TROP de jeu dans ce foutu pack  :^_^:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Des vieux screens qui trainaient dans mon répertoire Fraps (Saint's Row 2)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

La suite:

----------


## chenoir

Tain, Metal il a habillé son perso comme moi  ::ninja:: .

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Tain, Metal il a habillé son perso comme moi .


J'ai plein de persos -_- Lequel ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Skouatteur

Le dernier screen que t'as posté  ::ninja::

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Ah ouais pas vu qu'il était fourni dedans, mais y a TROP de jeu dans ce foutu pack


M'en parle pas, j'en ai au moins pour 5 ans au rythme auquel je joue, rien que pour les meilleurs (Stalker, RF Guerilla, DoW2, Saints Row, Titan Quest...).

----------


## chenoir

Nan, la gonzesse avec la veste blanche noir et dorée.

----------


## LeBabouin

MotoGP 08, un jeu qui donne l'air intelligent  :;):  tellement il n'y a que 5 joueurs en ligne de temps en temps. Dans 1 seconde, un double triple salto arrière piqué. Toute beauté. La grosse éclate quand même le jeu là.

----------


## day08/epidemic

ça vieilli bien quand même... Jason et la Quête des Titans.

----------


## Wiltjay

Poussez vous, les frappés d'la gâchette arrivent...



Lui, il vient de bouffer ma pompe quelque chose de comme il faut!!



Et ouais, moi je mets des über gifles de super sayan!

----------


## FragDamon

Bon voila à cause de quelqu'un qui montrait des screens de SH2 plus haut, je l'ai commandé sur amazon...des nuits cauchemardesques m'attendent  ::o:

----------


## Crackhead Funky

S.O.C,La danse des Canards.

----------


## Graine

J'ai du acheter SR2 3 € che cdiscount.Faut juste que je trouve le temps d'y jouer en tout cas vous me donnez envie...

----------


## Anton

SR2 est une pure tuerie, en droite lignée de GTA Vice City/San Andreas, en bien mieux. Une excellente surprise pour moi (X360 je précise, PC je sais pas), à un point tel que j'ai acheté le 1 ensuite.
Depuis j'attends le 3 de pied ferme <3

----------


## Narushima

*Doomed Again*, dont le topic est pas loin.
[/URL]

----------


## touriste

omagad la gueule du revenant, j'espere que y a un son qui poutre avec pour encore plus foutre les pétoches.

----------


## BlueTemplar

Attention en exclusivité, le dernier boss de ... Duke Nukem ... 2 !



Oui bon je suis au taff quoi ... N'empêche marrant de savoir qu'à la date de sortie du jeu en 1993 ils étaient déjà sur le 3-D.

----------


## Pluton

Je vais encore me faire engueuler parce que j'attire des nouveaux dans EVE... :ouaiouai:

----------


## Logan

Le jeu est naze, mais certains décors rattrapent légèrement le coup.

----------


## day08/epidemic

Avarice... enfin un hack'n'slash futuriste... mais super mal optimisé...

----------


## Logan

Monsieur, je crois que vous avez un chat dans la gorge




Kamehamehaaaaaa




Pose çà petit, tu vas te couper

----------


## Skouatteur

Oh, le beau format 16:9 déformé!

Au passage, je trouve ça absolument naze cette mode de traduire littéralement le titre des jeux, surtout quand la traduction est pas géniale, si je reprends ton "Etoile de Guerre - La Force Lâchée - 2ème édition" pour le retraduire ça donne "War Star - The Dropped Force - 2nd edition".

----------


## Acteon

> Je vais encore me faire engueuler parce que j'attire des nouveaux dans EVE...


Va fiter correctement ton ship deja  ::ninja::

----------


## Logan

> Oh, le beau format 16:9 déformé!


Ouai, c'est parce que je joue sur la TV en 1600x1200 et que j'ai pas approfondi les réglages ingame. Puis le jeu en lui-même est déjà tout déformé de base  ::ninja::

----------


## Killy

> Au passage, je trouve ça absolument naze cette mode de traduire littéralement le titre des jeux, surtout quand la traduction est pas géniale, si je reprends ton "Etoile de Guerre - La Force Lâchée - 2ème édition" pour le retraduire ça donne "War Star - The Dropped Force - 2nd edition".


Je pense, que dis-je, je crois qu'il s'agit là d'humour  ::ninja::

----------


## Skouatteur

Ouais, mais c'était drôle la première semaine, maintenant c'est bien relou...  ::|:

----------


## Logan

> Au passage, je trouve ça absolument naze cette mode de traduire littéralement le titre des jeux, surtout quand la traduction est pas géniale, si je reprends ton "Etoile de Guerre - La Force Lâchée - 2ème édition" pour le retraduire ça donne "War Star - The Dropped Force - 2nd edition".


Moi çà me fait marrer. Et la traduction foireuse, c'est voulu, c'est de la traduction en ligne bien pourrite de chez Reverso. Et le 2ème édition, c'est parce que j'ai posté plus haut une première fournée de screen.

Et puis pourquoi je me justifie moi au fait  ::huh::   ::rolleyes::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Je vais encore me faire engueuler parce que j'attire des nouveaux dans EVE...


Ou par les anciens qui ont stoppé leur abonnement ^^. M'enfin, le jour où les combats deviennent comme sur Dominion, je raque.

----------


## Sylvine

> Ouais, mais c'était drôle la première semaine, maintenant c'est bien relou...


Nan, ce qui est relou c'est les screens pour le même jeu par paquets de 50.  ::ninja:: 


:relance-le-débat:

----------


## Logan

Cà manque de screens de Dragon Age quand même  ::ninja:: 

:suit-Sylvine:

----------


## Sylvine

> Cà manque de screens de Dragon Age quand même 
> 
> :suit-Sylvine:


T'es pas à la page, là il nous faut du Saboteur, avec du nichon de préférence.

----------


## Froyok

> Ouais, mais c'était drôle la première semaine, maintenant c'est bien relou...


Heu non ?
Moi ça me fait rire à chaque fois, surtout que la traduction est jamais la même !  :^_^: 




> :relance-le-débat:


Non monsieur, je vous somme de sortir ! Ou alors on se tait !  :tired:

----------


## Wiltjay

Puisque c'est comme ça une petit fournée de Saint's Row 2!!

Ya pas d'maaiiiiis!!


Woa comment qu'elle est sesque la madame!




Et un ptit screen sponsorisé par EDF

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Cà manque de screens de Dragon Age quand même 
> 
> :suit-Sylvine:


Ca me rappelle qu'il n' y a pas bcp de screens de The Witcher ds ce topic. Des screens de The Witcher sans sexe et nichons, je vous prie ( un petit clin d 'oeil à Bioshock en passant). Il le vaut bien !

Je vais essayer de mon côté.

----------


## Say hello

> T'es pas à la page, là il nous faut du Saboteur, avec du nichon de préférence.


"Screens or gtfo."  :tired:

----------


## Dolcinni

Pour la peine, une screen de Emergency 4 en coop, dont le but était de mettre la ville à feu et à sang :

Ca c'est ma façon de décontaminer.

Et une screen pas terrible du très mauvais Lord of the Rings Battle for the Middle Earth 2 (rien que ça) :

Soit disant un jeu de stratégie mais qui consiste en fait à créer plein de troupes avec l'unique ressource du jeu que l'on a quasi illimité dès le début et les envoyer sur l'ennemi. Fantastique.

----------


## Zeppo

BOUM*
*

----------


## Narushima

> BOUM


Blitzkrieg, blitzkrieg (8).

----------


## Boolay

> Ca me rappelle qu'il n' y a pas bcp de screens de The Witcher ds ce topic. Des screens de The Witcher sans sexe et nichons, je vous prie ( un petit clin d 'oeil à Bioshock en passant). Il le vaut bien !
> 
> Je vais essayer de mon côté.


Post garanti sans boobz.

----------


## Wiltjay

> Et une screen pas terrible du très mauvais Lord of the Rings Battle for the Middle Earth 2 (rien que ça) :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b2a...36bd933baf.jpg
> Soit disant un jeu de stratégie mais qui consiste en fait à créer plein de troupes avec l'unique ressource du jeu que l'on a quasi illimité dès le début et les envoyer sur l'ennemi. Fantastique.



Ben comme tous les jeux de stratégie tel troupe rox tel troupe, celle là rox celle là... (je suis über nul en jeu de stratégie)...
Le truc que j'adore c'est le micro management des héros avec leurs super pouvoirs... Pouvoir invoquer Sauron quand on joue les méchants ou Galadriel quand on joue les gentils!

----------


## Frypolar

> Et une screen pas terrible du très mauvais Lord of the Rings Battle for the Middle Earth 2 (rien que ça) :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b2a...36bd933baf.jpg
> Soit disant un jeu de stratégie mais qui consiste en fait à créer plein de troupes avec l'unique ressource du jeu que l'on a quasi illimité dès le début et les envoyer sur l'ennemi. Fantastique.


 :WTF: 

On a pas dû jouer au même jeu. La ressource n'est pas illimité et si en face le mec est pas manchot il va vite t'attaquer. Forcément, si tu joues en 1 contre 1, en mettant le maximum de ressources au départ et le tout en mode facile, ce sera über facile  ::|: . Mets-toi en 1 vs 2, dans le mode de difficulté le plus dur avec une quantité de ressources de départ normale (1500 par défaut il me semble) et ce sera déjà différent.

En plus, vu la map tu t'es fait une grosse défense. Je sais pas combien de temps tu as joué mais forcément si tu te barricades, il arrive un moment où t'es pété de thunes comme tout jeu de stratégie.

----------


## Pierronamix

Vive les sports motorisés 3 :





Une putain de drogue ce jeu.  ::wub::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Tu sais que t'es un salop Pierro. Maintenant j'ai envie de prendre Forza 3 mais surement pas chez play.com quoique.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Tu sais que t'es un salop Pierro. Maintenant j'ai envie de prendre Forza 3 mais surement pas chez play.com quoique.


Allez viens, si tu veux je te ferais une livrée avec des gros seins.  ::P:

----------


## Nono

Vos screens de Saint Rows 2 m'ont bien fait envie d'essayer le jeu. La ville est ouverte comme dans GTA ?

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Vos screens de Saint Rows 2 m'ont bien fait envie d'essayer le jeu. La ville est ouverte comme dans GTA ?


Ouais, mais le jeu a été optimisé avec des pattes de chameau gangrénées.

----------


## Anton

Oui, et bien plus de véhicules, de sous-missions et de fun que GTA 4.
Et pour ma part, une scénarisation et des cutscenes largement supérieures, sans parler de l'humour et du héros qu'on incarne.

Attention par contre la conduite est totalement arcade. Une fois la surprise passée on maîtrise au doigt et à l'œil, mais c'est vraiment le syndrome de la caisse à savon. Moi j'ai aimé, alors que ça a été une des critiques majeures.

----------


## Wiltjay

> Ouais, mais le jeu a été optimisé avec des pattes de chameau gangrénées.


Je ne peux que mettre un pluzun la dessus, j'ai un E8500 6Go de ram et une 275 GTX et j'ai des ralentissements inexpliqués de temps en temps...



Pierronamix-> Tu fais plein de peintures sur Forza 3 mais quand est ce qu'on crame du pneu sur la même piste?!!

Et pour la peine, une photo d'une course entre canards quelque jours après la sortie du jeu::

----------


## Anton

Bah faut le prendre sur la 360 \o/

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Motion blur ! Motion blur !! :

----------


## Wiltjay

> Bah faut le prendre sur la 360 \o/


Sauf que je l'ai payé 9€ sur Pc, j'avoue que ça compense  :;): 
(même si c'est con car sur 360 j'ai des contacts qui y jouent en coop et personne sur pc ::sad:: )

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Sauf que je l'ai payé 9€ sur Pc, j'avoue que ça compense 
> (même si c'est con car sur 360 j'ai des contacts qui y jouent en coop et personne sur pc)


Je serai bien partant pour du Coop Saint's Row 2

----------


## kayl257

> (même si c'est con car sur 360 j'ai des contacts qui y jouent en coop et personne sur pc)


I'm in mec!  :;):

----------


## Wiltjay

> Je serai bien partant pour du Coop Saint's Row 2





> I'm in mec!


Ouais c'est cool ça!
J'ai posté mon id steam sur le topal du jeu, on peu continuer d'en discuter là bas  ::):   :;):

----------


## Anton

La coop en mode Campagne déchire trop.
Jamais réussi à faire fonctionner les autres modes et pourtant c'est pas faute d'avoir essayé  :^_^: 

Mais ouais, la campagne à 2 c'est excellent, un second souffle au jeu. 
Mais je l'ai pas sur PC  :Emo:

----------


## Pierronamix

> Je ne peux que mettre un pluzun la dessus, j'ai un E8500 6Go de ram et une 275 GTX et j'ai des ralentissements inexpliqués de temps en temps...
> 
> 
> 
> Pierronamix-> Tu fais plein de peintures sur Forza 3 mais quand est ce qu'on crame du pneu sur la même piste?!!
> 
> Et pour la peine, une photo d'une course entre canards quelque jours après la sortie du jeu::
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/048...f643f0b98a.jpg


J'avoue, je passe plus de temps à faire des dessins qu'a rouler.  :Emo: 

Ce soir, si je suis motivé, ça te va ?

----------


## ikarad

edit

----------


## eolan

C'est décidément bien chouette

----------


## Wiltjay

> J'avoue, je passe plus de temps à faire des dessins qu'a rouler. 
> 
> Ce soir, si je suis motivé, ça te va ?



Si tu me vois en ligne, même sur un autre jeu, n'hésite pas, 99% du temps je suis partant pour du Forza!!  ::):

----------


## Pierronamix

> Si tu me vois en ligne, même sur un autre jeu, n'hésite pas, 99% du temps je suis partant pour du Forza!!


Alors ok, faut que je teste mon Pt Cruiser et ma Golf.  ::P: 

D'autres screens pour la peine :

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Post garanti sans boobz.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/eff2...799141d61b.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/4d22...1deb67ae27.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/45a9...cec15763a6.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/957a...041825aeab.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/80a4...8c622570b9.jpg


Merci, copaing  ::):

----------


## Olipro

prise dans le feu de l'action peu avant de mourir (mode serious)

----------


## Dorak

:tired:

----------


## Babz

yiiiiiihhaaaaaa 


Dirt2

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Vous voyez le cercle rouge entourant un grand B dans vos screen ? Ah mais c'est peut être parce que vous jouez sur console...  :tired: 







J'ai pas vu un jeu qui donne autant la pêche depuis longtemps, en mouvement c'est vraiment très très très chiadé et je sens tout le boulot qui a été apporté pour tout fignoler comme un véritable maniaque. j'ai lancé le jeu qu'une seule fois et j'ai la banane pour toute la semaine encore.

----------


## Say hello

> Vous voyez le cercle rouge entourant un grand B dans vos screen ? Ah mais c'est peut être parce que vous jouez sur console... .


Nan c'est parce qu'on a un pad 360 et que ça marche super bien.  :Cigare:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

back to the basic :



Doom again, what else  :Cigare:

----------


## Narushima

Fanboy !

----------


## Jotunn

Oghren, le nain obsédé sexuel de Dragon Age en train de se payer du bon temps. Il a trouvé une nympho capable de satisfaire ses envies  :^_^: :

----------


## Steack

> http://uppix.net/e/2/f/39c970d9f1faa...dbe90626tt.jpg


HE'S BACK  :Bave:

----------


## Narushima

Un sage un jour a dit :toujours le nom du jeu tu indiqueras.

----------


## Zeppo

Bah c'est bon là, non?

A part pour le screen du nain de jardin où rien n'est indiqué ; et encore, on capte direct que c'est l4d ^^

----------


## Dorak

> Un sage un jour a dit :toujours le nom du jeu tu indiqueras.


J'ai edit mon post  :tired: 

...

 :tired: 

PSZORZ : J'ai edit mon image  :tired:  

 :tired: 

( j'aime ce smiley. sérieusement )

----------


## Anonyme871

Serious Sam et Forza III encore au dessus. (Voir Dirt 2 si on veut être tatillon).

----------


## Tyler Durden

*Left 4 Dead 2*

Le Boomer ultime ? Tyler.

----------


## LeBabouin

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/80a4e5f2-ac33-4622-a7bb-358c622570b9.jpg


Mon nouveau fond d'écran. Merci Boolay!

----------


## Froyok

Lara est toujours aussi forte pour les situations à risques.  :tired: 


Ça c'est un *QTE* bien raté...  :^_^: 


 ::wub::  Des ruines inca pleines de pièges !

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Fable.



Cool guy don't look at explosions.



Très joli jeu mais j'ai eu envie de me refaire un Zelda tout le long de l'aventure.

----------


## Anonyme1023

Fable... La dernière fois que je l'ai installé, j'me suis taper un BSOD en quittant le jeu (pour tenter de régler un soucis de son) puis un windows totalement bousillé, plus de reseau, plus rien. Obligé de formaté >.>

J'ai plus jamais retoucher ce jeu.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

::O: 
Ah ouais quand même.

----------


## silverragout

Saints Row 2 en coop





Cool Girls don't look at stupid helicopters.



Oups, il est tombé, pas ma faute, je suis _juste_ rentré un peu dedans.

----------


## Gøtcha_

*S'en va acheter Dirt 2 à cause des canards qui ont posté des screens du jeu*

----------


## Zeppo

YATAAAA MA FIRST VICTORY  :B): 




Sur Empires Armageddon, que cay bon  ::wub::

----------


## Skouatteur

Premiers tours de roue sur *Forza Motorsport 3*

Les pilotes, les vrais, n'ont pas besoin que leur bolide soit face à la route. Les vrais pilotent placent leur voiture à un angle minimum de 30° par rapport à la route.  :B):

----------


## gripoil

Hmmmkay, j'ai galéré 20 ans a allumer un générateur électrique de la planète mars, j'me suis fait bouffer par des araignées pour trouver une clé et un bidon d'escence, et voilà que ce machin refuse de démarrer parcequ'y'a pas d'élécricité alors que ça fait des étincelles que je branche et qu'y'a d'la lumière de partout.

Soit j'ai raté un truc soit y'a tout qui a merdé parceque j'ai pas touché la save depuis longtemps. J'étais chaud pour continuer un jeu mais ça sera pas toi !

----------


## Skouatteur

En tout cas, t'as oublié de préciser le nom du jeu. :tired: 
(Sérieusement, j'ai aucune idée de quel jeu le screen peut venir.)

----------


## gripoil

> En tout cas, t'as oublié de préciser le nom du jeu.
> (Sérieusement, j'ai aucune idée de quel jeu le screen peut venir.)


Non j'avais pas oublié, non j'ai pas édité t'as mal vu s'tou :mauvaisefoi:

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Fable.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/778...294182ad2e.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a95...380ddab5f7.jpg
> 
> Cool guy don't look at explosions.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/933...ab751d8c8f.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/601...7ccc64bedd.jpg
> 
> Très joli jeu mais j'ai eu envie de me refaire un Zelda tout le long de l'aventure.


Euh...Je suis le seul à voir les 2 screens du bas complètement déformés ?  :tired:

----------


## Zeppo

> Cool guy don't look at explosions.


Je pense que ce doit être dû à une explosion à proximité et qu'il appuie à un moment synchro sur la touche pour faire un screen.

Bon, j'avoue, mon hypothèse est tordue  :^_^:

----------


## Olipro

> Oups, il est tombé, pas ma faute, je suis _juste_ rentré un peu dedans.


Je vais juste te rapper la langue avec une passoire en plastique.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d6f...02ecb43016.jpg
> Hmmmkay, j'ai galéré 20 ans a allumer un générateur électrique de la planète mars, j'me suis fait bouffer par des araignées pour trouver une clé et un bidon d'escence, et voilà que ce machin refuse de démarrer parcequ'y'a pas d'élécricité alors que ça fait des étincelles que je branche et qu'y'a d'la lumière de partout.
> 
> Soit j'ai raté un truc soit y'a tout qui a merdé parceque j'ai pas touché la save depuis longtemps. J'étais chaud pour continuer un jeu mais ça sera pas toi !


OMG!!! Dire du mal de Penumbra! Hérétique!!

----------


## Vonslead

> Premiers tours de roue sur *Forza Motorsport 3*
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b40...61233931e7.jpg
> Les pilotes, les vrais, n'ont pas besoin que leur bolide soit face à la route. Les vrais pilotent placent leur voiture à un angle minimum de 30° par rapport à la route.


Mais, pourquoi il existe pas un jeux de caisse comme ça sur PC. ::cry::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Euh...Je suis le seul à voir les 2 screens du bas complètement déformés ?


Sur le deuxième on perçoit l'avatar qui vomit. J'suppose que c'est donc l'effet "bourré" qui fait ça. Même si c'est moche.

----------


## Ezechiel

::siffle:: 

(8 posts supprimés pour flood, sans application de point néanmoins. Mais stop please. Du screen bordel, du screen!)

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Sur le deuxième on perçoit l'avatar qui vomit. J'suppose que c'est donc l'effet "bourré" qui fait ça. Même si c'est moche.


Effectivement, j'avais pas fait gaffe.

----------


## Narushima

Pour me faire pardonner :
*Far cry*

*Giants : Citizen Kabuto*

*Jedi Knight : Jedi Academy*

----------


## gripoil

> OMG!!! Dire du mal de Penumbra! Hérétique!!


Han je n'oserais pas.

C'est juste que j'ai du mal a relancer un jeu tous les jours, du coup là je sais plus trop ou j'en suis, j'ai parcouru des tas de walkthrough pour me rafraîchir a la mémoire, et je suis prêt a parier un MYON de dollars que j'ai rien oublié.

Donc voilà j'suis un peu deg j'ai pas envie de chercher pendant 3h non plus. Tant pis ça sera pour plus tard.

D'ailleurs j'le trouve vraiment pas vilain ce jeu, en plus je sens qu'il va bien vieillir vu qu'y'a pas trop de fioritures.

----------


## Percolator42

Regarde les soluces, moi aussi il me semble que j'avais un petit peu galérer sur ce passage.

----------


## gripoil

> Regarde les soluces, moi aussi il me semble que j'avais un petit peu galérer sur ce passage.





> j'ai parcouru des tas de walkthrough pour me rafraîchir a la mémoire, et je suis prêt a parier un MYON de dollars que j'ai rien oublié.


Non mais !  :tired: 

Mais ne vous en faites pas pour moi j'viens de tester Red Orchestra. Bah j'me sens con de pas y avoir joué quand j'l'ai acheté car ça a l'air de bien péter.
,

----------


## Marty

> Non mais ! 
> 
> Mais ne vous en faites pas pour moi j'viens de tester Red Orchestra. Bah j'me sens con de pas y avoir joué quand j'l'ai acheté ça a l'air de bien péter.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c9a...0634125404.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/b40c...f6c6057f13.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/82e5...2a0a7dcc57.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/63e8...5230d77f5c.jpg


C'est Darkest Hours ca non ?

----------


## gripoil

> C'est Darkest Hours ca non ?


Premier screen de Darkest Hour, les 3 autres c'est Mare Nostrum.

______________________

Putain ce que j'me fais chier... j'viens de lancer Geometry wars



Ah bah voilà, a prendre des screenshots dans un jeu où c'est impossible ... on fait des scores nazes.

______________________
Ah ah supcom en dual screen j'avais oublié comme ça tronche!

----------


## Jean Pale

> *S'en va acheter Dirt 2 à cause des canards qui ont posté des screens du jeu*


20€ sur zavvi.

----------


## Wiltjay

Gripoil-> Yeah, geometry wars!!
Ou le jeu qui à tenté l'éradication des épileptiques du monde  ::P:

----------


## silverragout

La suite de Saints Row 2 en coop









Mon personnage avait tout d'un coup _juste_ envie de changer de sexe, c'était un peu cher payé sur la rue. (cf. dernier screen)

----------


## Skouatteur

> Mais, pourquoi il existe pas un jeux de caisse comme ça sur PC.


Parce que les joueurs PC sont des connards d'élitistes arrogants?  ::ninja:: 
Pour la peine, un screen de mon nouveau jouet:

----------


## Nielle

Comment on prend des screen sur xboite tiens?

----------


## Skouatteur

Dans certains jeux (Forza 2 et 3, Halo 3 et ODST par exemple), depuis ta console tu peux prendre un screenshot (plutôt un rendu, en fait, mais bon) qui sera envoyé sur le site officiel du jeu et que tu pourras récupérer.

----------


## Ebolaa

toujours un ptit peu de Forza  :;):

----------


## Nielle

Pas fan des lambo mais franchement elle est jolie celle la  :Cigare:

----------


## Strughold

> Gripoil-> Yeah, geometry wars!!
> Ou le jeu qui à tenté l'éradication des épileptiques du monde


Il a carrément aidé les épileptiques à se reconnaître, pourrait-on dire. J'avais super accroché à la version DS, mais sur xbox ça me donnait l'impression de perdre un dixième de vision par heure de jeu.

----------


## Skouatteur

Comment être un lecteur militant?
Comme ça:
(Je précise que le lapin est l'oeuvre de Pierronamix)

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Excellent le coup du tunning canard  ::O:

----------


## Wiltjay

Moi j'ai ça  ::P:

----------


## Say hello

Forza?
Bizarre je croyais que ce topic était dans la section "jeux vidéos pc".

----------


## Wiltjay

> Forza?
> Bizarre je croyais que ce topic était dans la section "jeux vidéos pc".



Dans le premier post c'est écrit "screen PC ou Console"  :tired:

----------


## Gøtcha_

Du coup j'ai chauffé la CB à cause de ce topic et j'ai acheté ce jeu, trèèèèès bon :3

Par contre, pour les screenshot vous vous débrouillez comment sur ce jeu ? Y a pas de dossier  ::(:

----------


## Anton

Dommage que Colin ne soit plus là pour voir ça  :Emo:

----------


## day08/epidemic

> Dommage que Colin ne soit plus là pour voir ça


il serait super dégouté de ne plus être _incluable_ dans le jeu surtout...

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Parce que les joueurs PC sont des connards d'élitistes arrogants?


C'est marrant, j'allais dire "Ouaaaaah faut pas abusé"

Puis j'ai lu ça : 




> Forza?
> Bizarre je croyais que ce topic était dans la section "jeux vidéos pc".


et je dirais "No Comment."

D'un coté on a pas de forum "PC & Console" donc autant tout stocker ici, surtout que ça coute rien et que personnellement ça me dérange pas du tout, je trouve ça plus agréable ^^

----------


## Say hello

Je vais juste un peu dire:

http://www.SecondDegresShop.com

Oubliez le " :tired: " et c'est la fin du monde par Michael Bay, mais avec du bloom en plus.

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Je vais juste un peu dire:
> 
> http://www.SecondDegresShop.com
> 
> Oubliez le "" et c'est la fin du monde façon Michael Bay.


Meuh c'était pas méchant roooh, tout autant Second Degré que ton premier post l'ami  ::wub::

----------


## Gøtcha_

> Dommage que Colin ne soit plus là pour voir ça


 
On roule dans sa voiture au début du jeu c'est déjà pas mal  ::o:

----------


## alba

> *On vole dans son helico à la toute fin du jeu* c'est déjà pas mal


 ::ninja::

----------


## Anton

:^_^: 

Pour pas être HS, DAO :



Remarquez la beeeelle texture de la fenêtre  ::siffle::  Le gars se penche obligeamment pour que sa magnificence ne nous échappe pas.

----------


## --Lourd--

Bijour, bienvenue au maroc, spice di counnasse :

----------


## znokiss

> Han je n'oserais pas.
> 
> C'est juste que j'ai du mal a relancer un jeu tous les jours, du coup là je sais plus trop ou j'en suis, j'ai parcouru des tas de walkthrough pour me rafraîchir a la mémoire, et je suis prêt a parier un MYON de dollars que j'ai rien oublié.
> 
> Donc voilà j'suis un peu deg j'ai pas envie de chercher pendant 3h non plus. Tant pis ça sera pour plus tard.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fe9...8360accf7b.jpg
> D'ailleurs j'le trouve vraiment pas vilain ce jeu, en plus je sens qu'il va bien vieillir vu qu'y'a pas trop de fioritures.


Je suis a peine HS : Gripoil, me semble qu'il faut brancher une prise dans un bidule pour avoir le courant...

----------


## Say hello

> Bijour, bienvenue au maroc, spice di counnasse :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/16a...dc33e7514d.jpg


Celle là je l'ai déjà faite le week end dernier.  ::P:

----------


## Logan

Bon, je suis bloqué, que dois-je faire ?




Pas de problème, y'a une aide intégrée au jeu, où on tombe dans les locaux de Pendulo ( le développeur ) version virtuelle, et complètement intégrée dans le jeu, et complètement barrée aussi











J'adore ce genre de délire.

----------


## Gøtcha_

> Bijour, bienvenue au maroc, spice di counnasse :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/16a...dc33e7514d.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a5d...12d100c959.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/107...560abf7baf.jpg


 

gyaaaaah tes screens tu les as dans un repertoire screenshots ? (Cf ma question du dessus  ::P: )

----------


## Logan

Heu ... Fraps ou la touche Impr Ecran, tu connais ?  ::O:   ::rolleyes::

----------


## gripoil

> Je suis a peine HS : Gripoil, me semble qu'il faut brancher une prise dans un bidule pour avoir le courant...


Déjà fait, désolé pour le poursuivage du HS  ::P:

----------


## Pluton

Les screens de Force Unleashed m'ont fait marrer, mais m'ont donné envie de tester ce mod pour JKA qui reprend pleins de scènes des films et y injecte un tas de duels plus ou moins probables.







Très joli et divertissant, un bon mod, par contre y'a des bugs assez chiants.

----------


## KiwiX

Ach ja !



Quand tu veux frauhlein !





Sehr gut !



Za t'apprendras, mangeur de zocisseuh !

----------


## Anton

Jcroyais qu'en FR les svastikas  :Bave:  étaient censurées ?

----------


## chenoir

Chez moi elles le sont en tous cas.

----------


## Gøtcha_

> Heu ... Fraps ou la touche Impr Ecran, tu connais ?


 Je préçise ; Tes screens il arrivent direct dans un répertoire quand t'appuies sur Impr Ecran ? );

----------


## KiwiX

> Chez moi elles le sont en tous cas.


Boîte FR ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Silver

Un petit jeu choppé gratuitement sur Game Giveaway la semaine dernière, bien sympa pour des sessions de 10-15 minutes.

-Des âmes à sauver.


-Des araignées et des boomers cachés dans leur puanteur.


- Des loups garous.

----------


## Isokino

Voici Aria Riloto , la patronne des "Last Ketchup Pink", nous allons la suivre pendant une journée:

Ce matin Aria aide une vieille femme à traverser :  ::(: 

Par la même occasion elle salut son ami Frank le policier: ::O: 

Ensuite elle va en direction de chez son ami Paul pour offrir son cadeau d'anniv' mais en chemin Aria croise un musicien ...

... dont la réaction ne se fait pas attendre :

----------


## Isokino

Arriver chez son ami Paul elle s'empresse de lui offrir son cadeau ...  :B): 

... pour partir au supermarché acheter du cerf geek ...  ::o: 

... et du cochon gothique !  :^_^: 

Et voila comment fini notre journée en compagnie de notre amie Aria !

----------


## DarzgL

C'est quoi, ça, les svastikas ?

----------


## Nelfe

> C'est quoi, ça, les svastikas ?


Euh, les croix gammées.

----------


## darkgrievous

> C'est quoi, ça, les svastikas ?


Croix gammés.

----------


## Acteon

> Jcroyais qu'en FR les svastikas


Classe le smiley

----------


## Anton

Ouais, ils ont eu et continuent à avoir une vie avant et après l'Allemagne nazie.  :tired: 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Svastika

Mais ça me fait loler qu'on censure ces croix et que ça ne dérange plus personne qu'on puisse démembrer, tuer, headshoter et diversement étriper son contemporain virtuel  :Bave:

----------


## Wiltjay

Et puis censuré ça c'est.... je sais même pas ce que c'est, débile, gamin (non les nazis s'en sont pas servis! On fait un jeux ou ya des nazis mais faut pas en parler!).
Ce genre d'attitude m'énerve au plus haut point! (la censure en générale, surtout ici sur un fait marquant de notre histoire, pas nécessairement le fait que ce soit les svatiska...).


Mais ici ce n'est pas la place du débat, donc comme je débute Mass Effect je post un screen car j'ai trouvé l'endroit assez sympa

----------


## DarzgL

> Euh, les croix gammées.


D'accord. J'ai l'air con moi maintenant  ::ninja::

----------


## silverragout

Saints Row 2



Pour les nuls qui comprennent pas : http://bestgamewallpapers.com/files/...-of-heroes.jpg

----------


## Anton

Wat, je l'ai jamais vu ça  ::O: 
Chwett encore des trucs à explorer alors que j'ai fini le jeu  :Bave:

----------


## Pelomar

Un screen d'actualité  :B):

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

On doit voir un truc spécial ?

----------


## Sao

La MAJ Demo/Soldier avec le délire de War depuis hier je crois.

----------


## Skouatteur

Driiiiiiiiiiiiift!


Mip mip!


Ils ont le souci du détail chez Turn 10, l'heure affichée sur le tableau de bord est celle de ma console au moment du screen:

----------


## Pelomar

> La MAJ Demo/Soldier avec le délire de War depuis hier je crois.


Oui  :tired:

----------


## Wiltjay

> Oui


Ben ouais mais tu post ça un peu genre "c'est une évidence"  ::rolleyes::  :;):

----------


## Dorak

Parceque *c'est une évidence* mon bon monsieur.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Parceque *c'est une évidence* mon bon monsieur.


Comme mettre ce putain de titre.

----------


## Dorak

> Comme mettre ce putain de titre.


wat.

----------


## Rikimaru

Un nouveau  ::rolleyes::  sur lotro *( Le Seigneur Des Anneaux Online )*

----------


## silverragout

2 Row Saints









*Nick iz back!*

----------


## silverragout



----------


## Anonyme2016

Il a l'air délirant ce jeu!


C'est bien? ça change beaucoup de GTA?

----------


## Plopman



----------


## Jahwel

> Il a l'air délirant ce jeu!
> 
> 
> C'est bien? ça change beaucoup de GTA?


Niveau optimisation c'est de la merde. (Et c'est ultra buggé)

----------


## Anton

Sur 360 en tout cas il daychire.




> Oui, et bien plus de véhicules, de sous-missions et de fun que GTA 4.
> Et pour ma part, une scénarisation et des cutscenes largement supérieures, sans parler de l'humour et du héros qu'on incarne.
> 
> Attention par contre la conduite est totalement arcade. Une fois la surprise passée on maîtrise au doigt et à l'œil, mais c'est vraiment le syndrome de la caisse à savon. Moi j'ai aimé, alors que ça a été une des critiques majeures.


 :B):

----------


## BigBoobs

> http://uppix.net/b/b/c/d6791f9fccfdd...0b02e2eett.jpg


Oulà, ceci m'a l'air bien plus amusant que le désert du jeu original.

----------


## Sk-flown

Saints row 2 c'est du sous GTA avec le mauvais goût en plus.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Saints row 2 c'est du sous GTA avec le mauvais goût en plus.





> Arrête de n'être que dans la représentation et de vouloir à tout prix envoyer une image de toi "je suis le plus hardcore des hardcores"... Ca devrait déjà t'aider.


 ::XD::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Ca c'est ce que j'appel une partie bien torchée :

----------


## Plopman

> 


Le truc d'Omar Boulon, ça ne s'adressait pas à Pluton ou Olipro, plutôt?

----------


## Anonyme2016

Non, c'était pour lui  ::):

----------


## Sk-flown

> 


 :<_<: 

Vous allez pas me sortir la phrase a chaque fois qu'il y a quelque chose qui vous plaît pas sinon ça va vite tourner en rond et puis Boulon ce qui l'emmerde c'est que je lui prend son boulot de gros méchant, c'est tout...

----------


## Anonyme871

> Vous allez pas me sortir la phrase a chaque fois qu'il y a quelque chose qui vous plaît pas sinon ça va vite tourner en rond et puis Boulon ce qui l'emmerde c'est que je lui prend son boulot de gros méchant, c'est tout.


Non mais je m'en fou de SR2. C'est juste que j'ai vu ton post et je me suis rappelé tout de suite de ce post de Boulon. Désolé.

----------


## Dark Fread

Sk-flown, je voulais te le dire depuis longtemps... 
Jt'aime pas.
Mais on peut rester amis si tu veux. 

Sinon, RealGTAIII, une compilation de mods où les véhicules sont un peu bien modélisés.

----------


## Kamikaze

"Oulala je crois qu'il m'en reste un peu sur le... vous me l'enlevez?  :tired: "

----------


## BigBoobs

> http://uppix.net/b/b/c/d6791f9fccfdd...0b02e2eett.jpg





> Saints row 2 c'est du sous GTA avec le mauvais goût en plus.


Il n'a pas foncièrement tort dans le fond. Scénario bancal, technique à revoir, gameplay moyen, humour très moyen.

Sinon, c'est pas le support ici, mais j'ai lancé fraps dtaleur pour faire des screens sur Vegas 2 et j'ai eu beau appuyer sur F10, rien n'est apparu dans le dossier. J'ai du mal m'y prendre.

----------


## Olipro

> Le truc d'Omar Boulon, ça ne s'adressait pas à Pluton ou Olipro, plutôt?


Tu m'expliques ce que je viens foutre dans cette conversation ? Je n'ai pas posté un seul message depuis plusieurs pages.  ::huh::

----------


## Kamikaze

Hé les copains vous avez vu mon super screenshot sinon  :B):

----------


## Anton

> Il n'a pas foncièrement tort dans le fond. Scénario bancal, technique à revoir, gameplay moyen, humour très moyen.


J'suis absolument pas d'accord. Scénario excellent et en droite ligne du premier, simpliste (buter la gueule de tout le monde et reconquérir la ville, on fait pas plus simple  :Cigare:  ) mais efficace : plus il y a de dégâts collatéraux mieux c'est. Et c'est juste  ::wub::  
Les cutscenes sont très bonnes, les retournements fort sympathiques, le background de chaque faction, bien cliché mais bien travaillé, on ne fait jamais les mêmes missions (de la campagne), et l'humour est totalement fendard pour ceux qui en ont marre de jouer les Preux Paladins ou les Bandits Consciencieux. Votre héros est un doux psychopathe, et il veut le faire savoir. Et si vous incarnez une femme...  :Bave:  

Bref ça défonce samayre  ::wub::   :Bave: 

Conclusion : faut tester. 
Moi je regrette qu'une chose, c'est d'avoir écouté la presse qui a chié dessus. Parce que je me suis éclaté comme jamais quand je suis tombé dessus à pas cher  ::wub::   :Bave:

----------


## Sk-flown

> Tu m'expliques ce que je viens foutre dans cette conversation ? Je n'ai pas posté un seul message depuis plusieurs pages.


On est des enkulaÿ notoires, qu'est-ce que tu veux c'est comme ça.

----------


## Dolcinni

> Bref ça défonce samayre


Carrément. Puis en plus on peut avoir un gang de ninjas, et ça, les enfants, c'est ce que j'appelle la classe.  :Cigare:

----------


## Shapa

> On est des enkulaÿ notoires, qu'est-ce que tu veux c'est comme ça.


Arrête de n'être que dans la représentation et de vouloir à tout prix envoyer une image de toi "je suis le plus hardcore des hardcores"... Ca devrait déjà t'aider.  :Cigare:

----------


## O.Boulon

> Le truc d'Omar Boulon, ça ne s'adressait pas à Pluton ou Olipro, plutôt?


Non, non.

----------


## NeoOoeN

Et sinon, Lotro, Mirkwood & compagnie : 






Et la classe Shinhobbit: 


Pivipi bitchies !



Miaou.

----------


## Rikimaru

Lotro

----------


## Sk-flown

Là par exemple j'aurais bien envie de dire que les screens de lotro sont bien, mais vu que je suis dans la représentation et que je veux à tout prix envoyer une image de moi "je suis le plus hardcore des hardcores"... j'ai pas l'habitude de le faire, d'ailleurs je le fais pas tiens.

----------


## NeoOoeN

Ooh la cape du précurseur ou on dirait la même tapisserie que dans mes chiottes !

----------


## Rikimaru

> Ooh la cape du précurseur ou on dirait la même tapisserie que dans mes chiottes !


Les teintures existes  :tired:

----------


## [REC]

> Sinon, RealGTAIII, une compilation de mods où les véhicules sont un peu bien modélisés.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cec...1f5d99f612.jpg


C'est bien dans cette compilation que certains taxis ressemblent à la Peugeot 406 ?

----------


## El_Mariachi²

bobo  ::cry::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Tain t'as pris cher !

----------


## Anton

Tu aimes te faire rouler dessus on dirait  ::P:  Pas de soins des blessures ?

----------


## crazycow

HAHA, durs combats?

----------


## Dark Fread

> C'est bien dans cette compilation que certains taxis ressemblent à la Peugeot 406 ?


Tout-à-fait.

----------


## Morgoth

Montée en altitude le tout en formation (il en manque la moitié à gauche de l'image) :

----------


## Anonyme871

> On est des enkulaÿ notoires, qu'est-ce que tu veux c'est comme ça.


Non Olipro il a la classe  :B):

----------


## Gøtcha_

Au début mon screen il avait le style kivabien mais mon écran a été tout taché  ::'(:

----------


## shortanswer

Premier en occasionnel, je gère le saint nectaire  :Cigare: 



Et là c'est le drame  ::O: 



Prout



Han



Bimeuh



Bon j'ai quand même finis premier !  :B):

----------


## Nelfe

Les screens de DiRT 2 se placent où ?

----------


## elpaulo

Dans ton cul !

(Rhaa c'est bon !)

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

> Dans ton cul !
> 
> (Rhaa c'est bon !)


Bordel, j'ai pas osé.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Non Olipro il a la classe



*Ça c'est une:*




*Et ça c'est une:*





*...*




















*Bravo, vous gagnez champion!



*

----------


## Anonyme871

> *Ça c'est une:*
> 
> http://www.schizodoxe.com/docs/2008/02/langue.jpg
> 
> 
> *Et ça c'est une:*
> 
> http://legaluchat.free.fr/page_con/q...d-amarrage.jpg
> 
> ...


Le nom du jeu bordel.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Le nom du jeu bordel.


Ça va déraper.


Spoiler Alert! 


(si c'est pas déja fait)

----------


## Morgoth

On continue dans le n'importe-quoi : combat en TBA entre IL-2 (moi) et Bf-110 (lui). Je l'ai suicidé dans un parking, heu, au sol pardon :

----------


## shortanswer

Pour dirt2 c'est avec fraps.

----------


## gripoil

D'abord une vidéo d'une magnifique cascade en pleine course... (étant donné la maitrise totale j'ai fini premier quand même  :B):  )

http://fr.tinypic.com/r/2wgvdcm/6


Puis 2 screens tous cons.


Ce jeu déboite tout!!

----------


## ziltoïd

Il a quand même la classe ce jeu, ça donnerait presque envie de l'acheter.

----------


## gripoil

> Il a quand même la classe ce jeu, ça donnerait presque envie de l'acheter.


Ca m'donne surtout envie d'acheter un volant  :^_^:

----------


## ziltoïd

On a pas tous les moyens d'en acheter un vois-tu  ::P: .

----------


## Anonyme2016

Arrache celui de ta super 5 rouge et fout lui un cable USB au cul si t'es pauvre  ::ninja::

----------


## Gøtcha_

C'est une chiotte le Hummer Leybi !  ::lol::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Un tir de magnum dans lay couilles  ::o:

----------


## KiwiX

Full size



Full size

----------


## Rikimaru

*Lotro*

----------


## Aghora

C'est quand même joli LOTRO online  :Emo: .

----------


## Rikimaru

Ouai c'est joli et sympa comme jeu !
edit : y a une version d'essai de 14 jours

----------


## Logan

LOTRO, à qui le tour ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Olipro

The Ship 1
(grosse soirée nofrag, chaque personnage est un joueur sur cette screen)

----------


## terciperix

Mais où est nonok  :tired:

----------


## Mug Bubule

Hannn, Olipro ... t'aurais pas du dire ça sur LUI (C) TM !

Moi aussi je serais pas content a sa place ...

----------


## Pelomar

Dur a croire, mais j'ai gagné cette partie.

----------


## Gøtcha_



----------


## Pelomar

Douce satisfaction que de voir l'ennemi se rendre lorsqu'il découvre qu'il ne va pas tarder a être submergé par une nuée de chars Tigre  :B):

----------


## Skouatteur

En compagnie de plein de canards, c'était chouette  ::):

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Dommage qu'il n'est pas sur paycay.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Vous faites chier avec Forza 3. Je crois que je ne vais pas tenir. Lundi je pars l'acheter !!

----------


## Wiltjay

Cet aprem on s'est fait des pures courses à 8, franchement c'est le super pied, les canards sont sympas et fairplay, on s'éclate!!  ::):  
(Je suis en Monaro VXR sur le 1er screen et avec la Yaris bleue sur les 2 suivants^^)

----------


## Marty

Tu aurais le nom du jeu auquel tu joues Pelomar ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Anton

R.U.S.E. en beta fermée.

----------


## Pelomar

> Tu aurais le nom du jeu auquel tu joues Pelomar ?


Ah oui pardon  ::ninja:: 

Comme dit plus haut, bêta de R.U.S.E.

----------


## trueleech

Deux screens de NFS Shift, jeu moyen mais dont les dashboards ont été très soignés (Ford Escort RS puis VW Scirocco) :


Full Res : http://www.---------.com/up/aac/shif...-ab7657499.jpg


Full Res : http://www.---------.com/up/aac/shif...b19dd9b491.jpg

Pas mal d'aliasing par contre, le jeu a eu un peu de mal en 1680*1050 à fond sur ma HD4870 512 Mo quand j'activais l'AA ...

----------


## KiwiX

> C'est quand même joli LOTRO online .


Ouais mais bon. MMO.  :tired:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Deux screens de NFS Shift, jeu moyen mais dont les dashboards ont été très soignés (Ford Escort RS puis VW Scirocco) 
> 
> Pas mal d'aliasing par contre, le jeu a eu un peu de mal en 1680*1050 à fond sur ma HD4870 512 Mo quand j'activais l'AA ...


Parce qu'il semblerai qu'il utilise du PhysX. Je ne confirme rien. En tout cas, l'AA fonctionne bien et n'a très peu d'impacte avec ma pauvre 8800GTX. Vivement Camera Control pour le patch 1.2, je veux profiter de mon Track IR !!!

----------


## trueleech

Par contre si j'ai un reproche à faire à SHIFT c'est clairement les bruits des moteurs qui sont plutôt ratés.

----------


## Lt-47

> Par contre si j'ai un reproche à faire à SHIFT c'est clairement les bruits des moteurs qui sont plutôt ratés.


QUOI ??!! Ta fumer mec, c'est les meilleur bruits de moteurs que j'ai jamais entendu certes il sont super exagéré mais c'est un peu le cas de tout dans SHIFT.

----------


## trueleech

> QUOI ??!! Ta fumer mec, c'est les meilleur bruits de moteurs que j'ai jamais entendu certes il sont super exagéré mais c'est un peu le cas de tout dans SHIFT.


T'abuses gars. J'ai déjà été dans des Scirocco du même type que celles du screen et le bruit est franchement différent ... Dans le jeu t'as l'impression de faire cracher ses tripes à une Twingo 16V.

----------


## Lt-47

> T'abuses gars. J'ai déjà été dans des Scirocco du même type que celles du screen et le bruit est franchement différent ...


J'ai pas dit que les bruitage était réaliste loin de la, j'ai dit que je les trouvais super cool.

----------


## trueleech

> J'ai pas dit que les bruitage était réaliste loin de la, j'ai dit que je les trouvais super cool.


Ah ok. Je disagree toujours mais bon, les goûts, les couleurs  ::):

----------


## Morgoth

Dernier pour la route (ouais, moi j'ai pu redresser à temps, pas lui) :

----------


## mathwern

C'est un jeu d'image 3D?

Nan parce que je la fixe depuis 30 secondes et jvois toujours aucune forme apparaître

----------


## znokiss

C'est quoi le putain de nom du putain de bordel de jeu, Morgoth ?
(nan, parce que demander gentiment, ça marche pas, et il me font envie, tes avions, là).

----------


## chenoir

IL2 : Sturmovik.

----------


## BigBoobs

Sans vouloir être méchant, il le fait tourner sur un P3 ou quoi ? IL2 est récent si je me trompe pas ?

----------


## Wiltjay

> Sans vouloir être méchant, il le fait tourner sur un P3 ou quoi ? IL2 est récent si je me trompe pas ?


Euh autour de 2001-2002 si je ne m'abuse...

----------


## BigBoobs

> Euh autour de 2001-2002 si je ne m'abuse...


Hum d'accord, je pensais qu'au dernier épisode console Birds Of Prey.

----------


## Wiltjay

> Hum d'accord, je pensais qu'au dernier épisode console Birds Of Prey.


Ah pardon, moi je pensais au premier, je savais pas qu'il y avait eu des suites  :^_^:

----------


## Jahwel



----------


## chenoir

IL2 est très beau, c'est juste le sol qui est très moche. Mais il est toujours aussi plaisant à jouer.

----------


## Narushima

Tout ceux qui postent leurs screenshots avec le nom du jeu ont droit à une sucette. Pas les autres.

----------


## Morgoth

Moi, le jeu tout moche => Combat Flight Simulator 1.
Le jeu moins moche avec des bombardiers en formation => B17 Flying Fortress II : The Mighty 8th.
Là, le moins moche des 3 (et pas tout à fond en plus) => IL-2 Sturmovik : Forgotten Battles.

 ::):

----------


## Narushima

Non, trop tard, pas de sucette.

----------


## Morgoth

:Emo:

----------


## Zeppo

Nom de la sucette plz  ::(:

----------


## Narushima

La sucette du bien et du mal.

----------


## Zeppo

Omagade une sucette manicheenne  ::o:  
La sucette des presidents Americains de 1948 a 1991  :B):

----------


## Narushima

*Walkie Tonky*, un jeu marrant qui avait déjà été présenté dans une news.

Et *UFO : Alien Invasion*, une version freeware des vieux X-COM. Pas parfaite, mais ça peut occuper les fans (ou ceux qui connaissent pas).

----------


## Zeppo

Ca fait quelques temps que les UFO me font de l'oeil, jvais voir pour tester ce freeware... Merci  :;):

----------


## Aleas

Tiens pour en remettre sur de la simu d'avion (tu n'est pas seul Morgoth  ::P: h34r ::):  et pasqu'Il 2 c'est jouli en fait :
*
Il2 : 1946*





p'tites retouches sur els fumées du 2éme screen

----------


## Olipro

petite soirée CPC - machete sur Darkest Hours





le jeu était à 5€ ce week end au fait. Trop tard  ::P:

----------


## Morgoth

> Tiens pour en remettre sur de la simu d'avion (tu n'est pas seul Morgoth h34r et pasqu'Il 2 c'est jouli en fait :
> *
> Il2 : 1946*
> 
> http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/v...sealtitude.jpg
> 
> http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/v...alattaque4.jpg
> 
> p'tites retouches sur els fumées du 2éme screen


Mon PC est à des années-lumière d'avoir la puissance nécessaire pour afficher un tel rendu.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Resident Evil 5



Miam que c'est délicieux tout ça

----------


## Morgoth

C'est... bizarre. Les personnages sont bien travaillés, et à côté, on a des textures sorties de CS1.6 (l'image avec le cerveau et la tripaille)...  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est... bizarre. Les personnages sont bien travaillés, et à côté, on a des textures sorties de CS1.6 (l'image avec le cerveau et la tripaille)...


Comme tous les jeux asiatiques  ::P:  Bon du moment que les persos sont bien fait avec les animations qui vont bien, je peux oublier.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sk-flown

> C'est... bizarre. Les personnages sont bien travaillés, et à côté, on a des textures sorties de CS1.6 (l'image avec le cerveau et la tripaille)...


Je pourrais donner la vraie raison, mais après on va me dire que je me répète ou que je suis méchant, alors je ferme ma gueule.

Petit a petit je vais me métamorphoser en "Mr.Gentil", vous allez voir au final ça vous gonflera encore plus.

----------


## Momock

La modélisation des persos, c'est plus une affaire de talent que de technique nan?




> Petit a petit je vais me métamorphoser en "Mr.Gentil", vous allez voir au final ça vous gonflera encore plus.


Je crois surtout que tout le monde s'en branle.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Nan mais même quand t'essaies d'être gentil, t'es chiant. Alors reste méchant, c'est mieux.  :Cigare:

----------


## Morgoth

Je crois qu'il faudrait transférer le _Mr.Connard._

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> La modélisation des persos, c'est plus une affaire de talent que de technique nan?
> 
> 
> Je crois surtout que tout le monde s'en branle.


C'est surtout que les infographistes (corééns, japonais) attachent beaucoup à d'importance sur les persos. Et se privent pas de mettre tous le reste en seconde zone. Je ne suis pas spécialement contre non plus.

J'ai quelques exemples:
- Gran Turismo 5, les voitures sont superbement bien foutu mais les décors sont très tiep et le moteur aussi.
- Armored Core 4/For Answer, les mecchas sont super bien modélisé, riche en animation et en petit détail mais les décors sont d'une pauvreté...
- Final Fantasy XIII, les persos ont de la gueule on dirait de CG mais les décors sont pauvres (du moins les textures)
- Aion The Tower of Eternity, tous les détails vont sur les persos
- etc...

----------


## Sk-flown

> Je crois surtout que tout le monde s'en branle.


Il y a pas que moi alors, ça fait plaisir.

----------


## trueleech

Sur DIRT 2, je suis foutrement impressionné.









Tout ça c'est du in-game. La dernière est juste incroyable.

----------


## Morgoth

Ça reste arcade DIRT2 ?

Pas de volant mais j'ai toujours utilisé mon Joystick-à-tout-faire donc bon...

----------


## trueleech

C'est mi-arcade mi-simu disons, c'est le milieu parfait à mes yeux. Je joue avec ma manette de 360. Cette manette ...  ::love::

----------


## Anonyme871

C'est quand même plus mi-arcade qui mi-simu.

----------


## Sk-flown

> C'est... bizarre. Les personnages sont bien travaillés, et à côté, on a des textures sorties de CS1.6 (l'image avec le cerveau et la tripaille)...


Arghhhhh, je peux pas résister de dire pourquoi avant d'allez me coucher, je peux pas garder ça pour moi, parce qu'après je suis tout ballonné sinon.

Alors succinctement, les mots sortent comme ils viennent:"Limitations", "mémoires", "machines", "salon".

"Burp"

----------


## Momock

> C'est surtout que les infographistes (corééns, japonais) attachent beaucoup à d'importance sur les persos. Et se privent pas de mettre tous le reste en seconde zone. Je ne suis pas spécialement contre non plus.


Quand tu vois la gueule des persos de -au pif- Dragon Age, tu ne peux qu'être pour, ouais.

----------


## chenoir

> Mon PC est à des années-lumière d'avoir la puissance nécessaire pour afficher un tel rendu.


On a cru voir oui  ::ninja:: .

C'est bête, il n'y a rien de plus beau que de survoler la toundra russe en plein hiver au lever dans un Mig-3 (SM? S? R? Bis? Ter? version 25315144255,456?)  :B):

----------


## Anonyme7383

> Deux screens de NFS Shift, jeu moyen mais dont les dashboards ont été très soignés (Ford Escort RS puis VW Scirocco) :
> 
> http://www.---------.com/up/aac/shif...-ab7657499.jpg
> Full Res : http://www.---------.com/up/aac/shif...-ab7657499.jpg
> 
> http://www.---------.com/up/aac/shif...b19dd9b491.jpg
> Full Res : http://www.---------.com/up/aac/shif...b19dd9b491.jpg
> 
> Pas mal d'aliasing par contre, le jeu a eu un peu de mal en 1680*1050 à fond sur ma HD4870 512 Mo quand j'activais l'AA ...


Bizarre ça, avec ma config en signature il passe comme papa dans maman en 1920*1080 tout au max (sans AA, faut pas déconner).

----------


## silverragout

Saints 2 row

Un fan des belges.



Mon pare-choc, je le garde moa.

----------


## Skouatteur

Encore une petite fournée de notre session d'hier entre canards:

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Hitman : Blood Money.





Je suis très pieux. En effet, ça a un excellent taux de pénétration.

----------


## Skouatteur

> Je suis très pieux. En effet, ça a un excellent taux de pénétration.


 :^_^:

----------


## Skouatteur



----------


## BigBoobs

Cette voiture is just AWESOME !

----------


## Skouatteur

Normal, c'est moi qui l'ai faite  :Cigare: 
Y a même une fausse jumelle jaune:

----------


## BigBoobs

Je préfère définitivement la rouge.

----------


## Froyok

> Je préfère définitivement la rouge.


+1
 ::wub::

----------


## Zouuu

bon ... s'en va acheter Forza machin 3 ...  :tired: 

EDIT : bon ... c'est que sur xbox machin 360...  :tired:

----------


## Skouatteur

La version rouge est celle de base, mais on peut jouer en équipe, et ils se trouve que les couleurs des équipes sont le rouge et le jaune, d'où la 2e version.
/3615 mavie
Edit: pour ceux qui veulent d'autres screens des tutures des canards, on a même un topic dédié si vous osez vous aventurer dans la section consoles  :;):

----------


## alegria unknown

> Normal, c'est moi qui l'ai faite 
> Y a même une fausse jumelle jaune:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cf4...480e4468d6.jpg


Comme tu t'es gavé ! Que ce soit la jaune ou la rouge, chapeau  ::wub:: 
Limite ça me donnerait envie de passer mon permis.

----------


## Graine

J'aurais bien acheté Forza aussi mais bon me reste 10€ pour finir le mois. :tired:

----------


## RUPPY

> J'aurais bien acheté Forza aussi mais bon me reste 10€ pour finir le mois.


Et nous sommes que le 14....  ::O:

----------


## Anonyme871

> Et nous sommes que le 14....


Bha ouai y'a de la marge quoi.

----------


## M0mo

> Hitman : Blood Money.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/547...e7a7c6b753.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6d0...dc1163c2a8.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/72b...bbd99ef9bf.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c85...60662ade21.jpg
> 
> Je suis très pieux. En effet, ça a un excellent taux de pénétration.


Cela reste mon jeu ps2 préféré,aevc les mgs et ff.

----------


## day08/epidemic

-_-

Je joue tout les jours à Dirt 2 (depuis le sortie de la démo sur xboite)... en attendant le jeu complet le 24/12 sous le _sapien_. Ils auraient pu foutre 4/6 circuits, une dizaine de voitures... et le mode carrière tiens.

----------


## Skouatteur

Et une fournée de ouatures CPC pour les canards, une!

----------


## chenoir

Il est quand même beau ce Forza 3. Il est juste un peu trop sur une console que j'ai pas l'intention d'acheter. 

Dommage.

----------


## day08/epidemic

> Il est quand même beau ce Forza 3. Il est juste un peu trop sur une console que j'ai pas l'intention d'acheter. 
> 
> Dommage.


en jeu c'est moyen visuellement... les screens ici sont trompeurs.

----------


## Skouatteur

En jeu, c'est sobre. 60 images/seconde, le framerate bouge pas. Mais pas de motion blur, pas d'effets visuels de partout, bref, c'est sobre.
Ceci dit, le screen juste au dessus est représentatif du jeu: les voitures sont à l'arrêt. Ce sont les screens avec motion blur et tout le bazar qui peuvent être trompeurs, mais pas là.

----------


## Say hello

Un jeu de course récent sans Blur?!  :WTF:

----------


## Ozburne

Retour au Sources .... mouahaha je me fait rire tout seul en plus ...

_GoldenEye Source_

----------


## b0b0

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/567...1aea57a501.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e3f...71bf3fc653.jpg


Ca manque de main levées. mais classe.

----------


## BigBoobs

> Et une fournée de ouatures CPC pour les canards, une!
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/eb9...d7c11c6945.jpg


Décidément j'adore. Quand à GoldenEye Source ça donne envie  ::):

----------


## Wiltjay

> En jeu, c'est sobre. 60 images/seconde, le framerate bouge pas. Mais pas de motion blur, pas d'effets visuels de partout, bref, c'est sobre.
> Ceci dit, le screen juste au dessus est représentatif du jeu: les voitures sont à l'arrêt. Ce sont les screens avec motion blur et tout le bazar qui peuvent être trompeurs, mais pas là.


Ya un ptit coup d'anti-aliasing quand on passe en mode photo quand même mais sinon c'est quand même bien agréable! (sur la photo, la mienne c'est la verte  ::P:  )
On refera une photo à 8 car au rythme ou vont les commandes on va bientôt pourvoir faire un championnat!  ::P:

----------


## KiwiX

Schon voiture, gute !



Full size



Full size

Ach ! Es ist dommache !



Full size

Je sais pas si c'est le fait de rouler sur les nazis mais impossible de décrocher malgré la très répétitive expérience de jeu  :tired:

----------


## Pluton

Pitié, j'en peux plus de vos screens de bagnoles.



On est sur le forum de CPC, pas sur jackytunning.com

----------


## Sk-flown

> Pitié, j'en peux plus de vos screens de bagnoles.
> 
> http://imgur.com/ZCqFdl.png
> 
> On est sur le forum de CPC, pas sur jackytunning.com


Mais ne critique pas malheureux.

Moi j'adore, si on pouvait en avoir plus et toujours des 2-3 mêmes jeux, ça serait génial.

D'ailleurs je tiens a signaler que depuis peu il y a moins de screens de Dragon age avec des persos recouvert de sang de la tête au pied et ça me manque beaucoup, alors envoyez en pleins, oui pleins.

----------


## Narushima

> D'ailleurs je tiens a signaler que depuis peu il y a moins de screens de Dragon age avec des persos recouvert de sang de la tête au pied et ça me manque beaucoup, alors envoyez en pleins, oui pleins.



Mon perso c'est le triangle au milieu. Il est couvert de sang.


Spoiler Alert! 


*Triangle Wizard* en fait (j'ai pas aimé d'ailleurs.)

----------


## Zouuu

> Et une fournée de ouatures CPC pour les canards, une!
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/eb9...d7c11c6945.jpg


comment tu fais pour prendre des screen de xboite ?

----------


## Wiltjay

> comment tu fais pour prendre des screen de xboite ?


Ya un mode photo utilisable lors des ralentits, tu place ta caméra ou tu veux et t'as plein de réglages style zoom, focale ....

----------


## Morgoth

> On a cru voir oui .
> 
> C'est bête, il n'y a rien de plus beau que de survoler la toundra russe en plein hiver au lever dans un Mig-3 (SM? S? R? Bis? Ter? version 25315144255,456?)


Soit je mets de l'AA, soit je mets le reste à fond mais sans AA. Trop dur pour moi.  :Emo: 

Sinon là, j'étais aux commandes d'un MiG-375-11-L-121-3² rev2.666SMDTCBP du Code du Vol en TBA au-dessus de la Toundra un jour comme ça.

----------


## alba

*Mount & blade + Polished landscape:*

 

J'aime.

----------


## war-p

T'as réussis à l'avoir ce mod? (j'ai pas encore trouvé comment le télécharger...)

----------


## Zouuu

> Ya un mode photo utilisable lors des ralentits, tu place ta caméra ou tu veux et t'as plein de réglages style zoom, focale ....


oui certes, mais pour les exporter ? Ca se fout sur le DD de la xboite et hop clé usb tout ça ?

:mecquiconnaitrienàlaxbox: :tired:

----------


## kayl257

Non upload sur le site oueb de Forza.
Qq jeux 360 utilisent la fonction upload.

----------


## Dark Fread

Il a de jolis restes je trouve.

----------


## Boolay

Farmville  :B): 







 ::ninja::

----------


## Aghora

> Il a de jolis restes je trouve.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/acd...9b447da723.jpg


"Juste à côté il y a un deltaplane...vous savez faire du deltaplane ?
- Euh non...mais j'apprends vite quand on me tire dessus."

Je la connais par coeur tellement j'ai refait ce passage.

----------


## Narushima

> "Juste à côté il y a un deltaplane...vous savez faire du deltaplane ?
> - Euh non...mais j'apprends vite quand on me tire dessus."
> 
> Je la connais par coeur tellement j'ai refait ce passage.


Fini en réaliste. :Cigare: 
J'en ai chié ::cry::

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> *Mount & blade + Polished landscape:*
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/fd56...1946d9b73a.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/c0f2...1074610292.jpg
> 
> J'aime.


Oh mais ça chirdé grave ce mod, on finirait par le trouvé beau le petit mount and blade.
Sinon pluton continu à poster du Doom :Bave:

----------


## Killy

Left 4 Dead 2 à 16...




Totalement idiot  :tired:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Aha ! Pauvre petite merde !



Et.. une ancienne session contre RaPhYo :selapète: :

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Left 4 Dead 2 à 16...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8fc...7145e5410d.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2db...8e55f55fe4.jpg
> 
> Totalement idiot


Paye ton bordel  :^_^: 

Du coup on peut jouer les putes et teamkiller l'autre team de survivants  :tired: [COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## Wiltjay

Nba 2K10.

Pour la défense l'important c'est le timing (surtout que j'étais à la bourre sur la passe qu'il reçoit!  ::P:  )







Mine de rien il était pas évident ce bloc parce que Turkoglu est vachment grand!

----------


## Ezechiel

Je vais être clair: si le débat L4D2 continue ne serait-ce qu'un post de plus ici, c'est point pour troll direct, sans préavis ou bisou ou passe droit.

Marrant, c'est le topic où j'efface le plus de posts. J'ai collé des points de façon chirurgicale là. La prochaine fois je fais plus massif et large. 

(Oui, pour ceux qui n'ont pas suivis, cette intervention suit une dizaine de posts que j'ai soigneusement virés parce qu'il pollue un topic qui n'est pas le lieu pour des débats en carton usés jusqu'à la moelle)

----------


## M.Rick75

*Borderlands*

Un semi-boss dans Krom's Canyon, j'adore la texture du visage.


*Borderlands DLC*
*L'île des zombies du Dr Ned*












> (...) il y a moins de screens de Dragon age avec des persos recouvert de sang de la tête au pied et ça me manque beaucoup, alors envoyez en pleins, oui pleins.


"Roger, I copy"

*Dragon Age: Origins*



(pour ceux qui craindraient le spoil, c'est juste des monstres communs)

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Il est vraiment super classe Borderlands quand même. En solo ça vaut le coup ou pas du tout étant donné que j'ai pas le temps de jouer sur de longues périodes?

----------


## Anonyme1023

Ca reste sympa même si tu sentira un petit vide quand même  ::):

----------


## M.Rick75

> Il est vraiment super classe Borderlands quand même. En solo ça vaut le coup ou pas du tout étant donné que j'ai pas le temps de jouer sur de longues périodes?


Au final, je n'y joue plus qu'en solo. Toujours de petites sessions. Il n'y a pas vraiment de challenge (la difficultée est un peu mal foutue), c'est juste un genre de tir au pigeon mais ça (me) détend. J'aime beaucoup l'ambiance générale du jeu... Après, j'aurais du mal à le recommander mais si l'on s'attend pas à un grand truc on peut accrocher (ou pas).

----------


## Ezechiel

Il présente quand même 90% de son intérêt en multi à mon sens... Sans doute vite répétitif tout seul.

----------


## Anonyme1023

Par petite session on arrive à trouver Assassin's Creed sympatique  ::ninja::

----------


## Wiltjay

Mass Effect.

Quelques minutes de contemplation....

----------


## MetalDestroyer

The Last Remnant

----------


## Wiltjay

T'en pense quoi de Last Remant?
Histoire que je m'en veuille de pas l'avoir pris à 9€?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Alors, pour les 30 premières minutes de jeux. Je n'accroche vraiment plus aux J-RPG. Les dialogues sont d'une nullité sans oublier les persos non charismatique. Bon, ça peut éventuellement bien s'améliorer par la suite. Mais pour le début du jeu, c'est nian nian.

Même Final Fantasy 7 et Advent Children roxxe et sont plus matures. 
Visuellement, c'est moche, l'Unreal Engine 3 est mal exploité, on voit tous ces défauts (Bloom, popup de Textures, ton des couleurs monochrome).

Sinon, on a les voix Jap et Anglaise ce qui n'est pas un mal. La version Anglaise est plutot moyenne. Je n'ai pas encore testé en Japonais. 
Les combats se résument à sélectionner un type d'attaque (bon, ce n'est que le début) et y a du QTE mais c'est seulement pour les coups critiques. Heureusement qu'on peut virer ces QTE. Et puis les combats sont assez brouillons bien que se soient assez jolie à regarder.

----------


## crazycow

> Bon, ça peut éventuellement bien s'améliorer par la suite.


Non: histoire et persos insipides tout le long....dommage le gameplay est franchement pas mal, et devient de plus en plus prenant (pour les mini-maxeurs et optimiseurs en tout genres)

----------


## WoweeZowee

> *Mount & blade + Polished landscape:*
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/fd56...1946d9b73a.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/c0f2...1074610292.jpg
> 
> J'aime.


Ton avatar... c'est le fantasme du héros d'Eraserhead de David lynch ! La vache, tu me rappelles que le dvd traine ds ma vidéothèque.  ::wub:: 
Et là je me rends compte que je n'ai tjs pas mis de screens à moi ds le topic... je devrais arrêter de contempler   et m'y mettre  ::|:

----------


## Jean Pale

*Dirt 2*

Ahhh la malaisie...

----------


## gripoil

> *Dirt 2*
> 
> Ahhh la malaisie...


Comment j'suis bidon sur cette course. J'ai du la recommencer une bonne 20aine de fois. Et le pire c'est que quand j'arrive enfin 2 ou 3eme, paf mon PC a planté.

Y'a que celle la pour l'instant ou j'en chie...

SCREENSHOT GROS KIKI!!!
(Le contexte c'est TP java, impossible a faire car ordis pourrave (disques durs pleins, droit restreints, etc.) du coup on essaye de faire du hi-scoring)

----------


## Jean Pale

Perso c'est la course que j'ai le mieux réussi. Allez comprendre...

----------


## Nielle

Pareil, avec la malaisie j'y arrive bien ^^

----------


## alba

> Ton avatar... c'est le fantasme du héros d'Eraserhead de David lynch ! La vache, *tu me rappelles que le dvd traine ds ma vidéothèque*. 
> Et là je me rends compte que je n'ai tjs pas mis de screens à moi ds le topic... je devrais arrêter de contempler   et m'y mettre


[HS]

Whoou pitain §§ Tu l'as eu où, quand, comment? Je le cherche depuis des mois. (pour ceux qui se demandent comment j'ai fait pour le voir sans l'acheter, je ne leur répondrais pas...  ::rolleyes:: )

[/HS]

Sinon, dirt 2:  ::love::

----------


## Pierronamix

> Il est vraiment super classe Borderlands quand même. En solo ça vaut le coup ou pas du tout étant donné que j'ai pas le temps de jouer sur de longues périodes?


Ca va.

J'y joue essentiellement en solo et je me lasse pas, la difficulté est bien présente par moment (dépend aussi de ta classe, un Hunter se balade dans le jeu par exemple), et c'est fun.

----------


## Gøtcha_

Raaah mais la malaisie c'est infâme ! Vive l'Utah ou le Japon  ::lol::

----------


## Jean Pale

*Dirt 2*

Maintenant, Titine débarque en Chine !

----------


## Morgoth

Ça en jette.

----------


## Morgoth

Deux secondes, Jean Pale qui joue à Dirt2 et IL2 ? y'a un truc qui tourne pas rond là ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Nielle

Waw jolie la chine!

----------


## Jean Pale

> Deux secondes, Jean Pale qui joue à Dirt2 et IL2 ? y'a un truc qui tourne pas rond là ?


Wat daz bro  :Cigare:

----------


## WoweeZowee

> [HS]
> 
> Whoou pitain §§ Tu l'as eu où, quand, comment? Je le cherche depuis des mois. (pour ceux qui se demandent comment j'ai fait pour le voir sans l'acheter, je ne leur répondrais pas... )
> 
> [/HS]
> 
> Sinon, dirt 2:


Tu vas rire mais c'est il y a deux ans à la fnac, un coffret qui reprend l'oeuvre de Lynch (Dune y compris). Mais il est mien, niark niark niark !  :;): 
Heu... merde, je suis encore HS. Vite, un screen avant qu'on me prenne pour un voyeur !

----------


## day08/epidemic

*trine*, vraiment hyper jolie... un vrai dépaysement...

----------


## Momock

Il est joli partout ailleurs que sur ce screenshot, c'est ça?

----------


## day08/epidemic

> Il est joli partout ailleurs que sur ce screenshot, c'est ça?


 :tired:

----------


## Rekka

Dwarf Fortress avec la dernière version de Stone Sense parce que y'en a marre des bagnoles!  ::P:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Dwarf Fortress avec la dernière version de Stone Sense parce que y'en a marre des bagnoles! 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/075...524b41ab55.jpg


Ah ça y est c'est enfin jouable sans s'arracher la rétine?  ::):

----------


## Rekka

Non non, c'est juste un truc qui permet de visualiser sa forteresse à côté. Pour jouer, faut toujours passer par la vue ASCII avec l'interface qui va avec.  :;):

----------


## Froyok

Harf, pas encore de temps réel ? Dommage. :\

----------


## BourrinDesBois

ASCII  :Gerbe: 
Non j'avoue  y'a pas que les apparences qui compte mais bon quand même quoi Dwarft Fortress c'est un peu le Quasimodo des jeux vidéos...

----------


## Wiltjay

> ASCII 
> Non j'avoue  y'a pas que les apparences qui compte mais bon quand même quoi Dwarft Fortress c'est un peu le Quasimodo des jeux vidéos...


Faut avouer qu'on dirait les pub des jeux "club jamba" pour tel portable à la tété  ::P:  :médisant:

----------


## Kamasa

> ASCII 
> Non j'avoue  y'a pas que les apparences qui compte mais bon quand même quoi Dwarft Fortress c'est un peu le Quasimodo des jeux vidéos...


Ouais bah beaucoup de joueurs préfèrent jouer au "Quasimodo des jeux vidéo" plutôt qu'au "Orlando Bloom des jeux vidéo", tant pis si ça ne fait pas honneur aux cartes graphiques  ::o:

----------


## Momock

Perso j'm'en fous des graphismes de Dark Fortress, mais l'interface tout au clavier ça m'a tué.

----------


## Erkin_

Cool ships don't look at explosions.



Nexus The Jupiter Incident : Très bon jeu, mais bordel qu'il est difficile !

----------


## Anton

Tu joues en quelle difficulté ?

----------


## Erkin_

Moyen au début, facile maintenant... Oui c'est sans doute moi qui suis trop nul  :Emo:   .
Mais là ça va un peu mieux, j'ai un pote qui m'a donné plein de conseils.

----------


## Tiri

> Cool ships don't look at explosions.
> 
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/0/3/8/4/2/th...602c3125a9.jpg
> 
> Nexus The Jupiter Incident : Très bon jeu, mais bordel qu'il est difficile !


Et encore, t'as pas tout vu, si je me rappelle bien c'est la mission ou 

Spoiler Alert! 


tu est d'un côté d'une lune pour une mission sensée être "tranquille", et voila que tu te fais assaillir comme un gros porc par les aliens verts.

----------


## Anton

En difficulté extrême tu dois _tout_ micro-manager  ::):  Et il me semble que c'est uniquement dans ce mode que tu peux viser les différents éléments d'un vaisseau...

----------


## Erkin_

Nop, en facile et moyen aussi tu peux viser les différents éléments.


Je le trouve plutôt bien léché, il est encore très beau, rapide à charger, je n'ai pas vu de bugs pour l'instant et les briefings sont magnifiques.

----------


## Tiri

Non, tu peux le faire dans tout les niveaux de difficultés, mais faut être équipé de canon à destruction de matériel (ah, le bonheur de laisser un vaisseau ennemi crever en lui ruinant ses moteurs).
EDIT: grilled

----------


## Anton

Attendez, vous voulez dire qu'on m'a menti et que j'ai joué en super hardcore pour rien ?  :tired:  (j'avais lu que le micro-management et visée d'éléments n'était dispo qu'au mode le plus dur)  ::|:

----------


## Rikimaru

*Lotro*

----------


## Rikimaru

Bande de p'tite bite !

----------


## Setzer

*Empire guerre totale*



Toi, tu vas avoir des problèmes! : Omaretfred:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Attendez, vous voulez dire qu'on m'a menti et que j'ai joué en super hardcore pour rien ?  (j'avais lu que le micro-management et visée d'éléments n'était dispo qu'au mode le plus dur)


Muhahaha :nelson:

----------


## Aghora

> *Empire guerre totale*
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/bcce...ad007de40f.jpg
> 
> Toi, tu vas avoir des problèmes! : Omaretfred:


C'est le dernier des mohicans ? (ha ha ha)

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Merci CCP noël !





Un vaissal qui a la classe :






J'ai amené des feux d'artifice pour ta fête :

----------


## gripoil

_SF4:_ Lâche! Lâche la jambe Dan ! Ca sert a rien de pleurer et de t'accrocher comme ça.

Dirt2

_Dirt2:_ J'savais pas quoi mettre comme nom  ::ninja::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

*Commence par le nom des jeux ?*  ::ninja::

----------


## gripoil

> *Commence par le nom des jeux ?*


Han comment tu fais exprès  ::o:

----------


## Jean Pale

C'est écrit, noob ! Et en plus c'est trop facile, noob (2) !

----------


## gripoil

> C'est écrit, noob ! Et en plus c'est trop facile, noob (2) !


Non mais j'ai édité, alors juste noob(2) mais remplacé par noob(1).

----------


## Jean Pale

Mais le dis pas toi !

----------


## gripoil

> Mais le dis pas toi !


Non mais j'avoue moi! Puis j'ai une momie sur mon tableau d'bord alors fait pas chier.

(et un copilote qui fait des maths...)

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> (et un copilote qui fait des maths...)


Il aurait pu utiliser le GPS à la place.  ::ninja::

----------


## LeBabouin

GRID

----------


## Jean Pale

J'espère pour toi que t'es meilleur à MoH qu'au pilotage.

----------


## Wiltjay

> GRID
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e63...525ada67b5.jpg




 :;): 

Edited

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Une session contre Grand_Maitre_B... normal :

----------


## DarzgL

> http://www.webcarnews.com/ressources/newspro_articles_dir/newspro_article_id1356/main.jpg
> http://http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_91Q...ogo%5B1%5D.gif


Comment il fait de la pub  ::o: 
Gare aux boulons de passage !

----------


## Jean Pale

C'est connu, la balance équilibre toujours  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Un vaissal qui a la classe :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a20...2b72251424.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c8f...8b606c517b.jpg


Gaffe, on pourrait presque croire que ce Megathron Navy est à toi  ::ninja:: 
Montre ton VRAIS ship !

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Tu pouvais pas me laisser profiter de cet instant un peu plus longtemps ?  ::cry:: 



Mais j'peux avoir un 4 maintenant !  :B):

----------


## gripoil

> Une session contre Grand_Maitre_B... normal :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c46...f0c8bee2e0.jpg


Ah ah c'est fou même la barre de super est au même niveau  ::o:

----------


## Erkin_

Il faut bannir Pyjama de cet article, me faire baver/souffrir ainsi ne devrait pas être autorisé.
Cruel personnage  :tired:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Si tu veux, je peux te fournir un pass 21 jours. Et t'achètes le jeu avec 2 mois d'abonnement. Pour environ 33€, t'as le jeu et 3 mois d'abonnement du coup.

Enfin, quand je dis "le jeu" c'est "LE JEU" quoi.  :B):

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Il aurait pu utiliser le GPS à la place.


Bah justement, il sert plus à rien à cause du GPS, alors il fait des maths pour s'occuper  :tired: 

Et je plussoie Erkin, tes foutus screens donnent envie.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Si tu veux un pass 21 jours, n'hésite pas à me le signaler par MP. Et je t'expliquerai en quoi ça nous avantage.  :B):

----------


## Morgoth

La toute dernière version du Me-262 dans une version extrême, sans ailes et avec PC intégrée :

----------


## Logan

Sierra était des visionnaires  ::ninja::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Sierra était des visionnaires


Pas en marketing  ::ninja::

----------


## Morgoth

Comment se faire déchirer toute son escadrille en une seule et unique passe :



La dernière en format non-timbre :



Le jeu c'est B-17II Flying Fortress : _The Mighty Eight_ (pour le visiteur que ça pourrait intéresser, histoire que l'on soit enfin deux à y jouer dans le monde).

----------


## chenoir

Je sais pas pourquoi, mais les screens de Eve Online me donne envie d'effacer mes sauvegardes sur X3 et le recommencer à zéro, pour le plaisir d'évoluer, et de capturer mon premier Hypérion, l'armer, et combattre jusqu'à imposer ma domination sur l'univers tout entier.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ou alors, mieux : Commencer EVE Online ?

----------


## LeBabouin

MoH:airborne

----------


## KiwiX

Terminé dans la foulée. Un peu plus de 10h de jeux quoi.

----------


## Anton

Tiens comme y en a qui rejouent à *Nexus* j'ai une question. J'y rejoue aussi, sur *Seven*, et c'est la putain de merde. 

Déjà j'ai tripatouillé le regedit pour jouer en 24" wide et pas en 4/3 ridicule. Ca marche dans le jeu, mais pas dans les cinématiques qui me font du grand n'importe quoi, à savoir le texte/sous-titrage totalement en-dehors de l'écran par endroit.

Une fois dans le jeu lui-même ça va. Par contre, je ne peux alt-tab qu'une fois. Si je le fais, j'ai le droit de revenir dans le jeu, mais impossible de rappeler le menu Echap. Et si je alt tab de nouveau, impossible de revenir dans le jeu, je dois le tuer. Donc owned si j'ai pas sauvé.
Enfin, si je me mets en mode compatibilité Vista, il se fout totalement des modifs de résolution (et d'options graphiques) du regedit.

Une idée ? Merci. Parce que je vais pas jouer à ce jeu en 1024 ni même en 1600 sur un 24"  ::|:

----------


## elpaulo

Adam en ligne :





Ce jeu, c'est un fournisseur officiel de fonds d'ecran  :^_^:

----------


## chenoir

J'ai essayé Eve Online. Et je me suis rendu compte que le seul moyen d'y progresser c'était d'y engouffrer non seulement de l'argent mais aussi énormément de temps. Et ca c'est pas compatible avec le fait de se coucher à 4h du mat pour bosser.

----------


## elpaulo

C'est pas le lieu pour débattre de ca, mais juste avant tu parles de recommencer X3 et dans le genre jeu qui nécessite du temps ... Mais ouais ya pas d'abonnements.

----------


## Anonyme1023

> J'ai essayé Eve Online. Et je me suis rendu compte que le seul moyen d'y progresser c'était d'y engouffrer non seulement de l'argent mais aussi énormément de temps. Et ca c'est pas compatible avec le fait de se coucher à 4h du mat pour bosser.


Juste un dernier truc (oui parce que c'est pas le lieux pour débattre  ::ninja:: ) Eve demande pas énormement de temps de jeux devant l'ordinateur, mais du temps réel (avec l'apprentissage des Skills. Que tu sois devant ton ordi ou pas, ils iront pas plus vite). Avec une heure voir trois heures de jeux par jours (grand max) ça suffit largement. Il m'arrive de pas y jouer de la journée mais de laissé les skills tournées, y'a vraiment rien qui t'oblige à jouer longtemps jusqu'à 4h du matt' (j'ai jouer 12h vendredi. A la fin j'en pouvais plus, ma tête allait explosé... Comme quoi)

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Moi en ce moment je joue environ 10 minutes par jour, je n'ai pas trop l'temps pour le moment. Bah je suis bien content de pouvoir faire évoluer mon perso sans être obligatoirement connecté, au moins je n'ai pas perdu 1 mois d'abonnement.

En plus, à la fin d'un abo, tu peux lancer un skill qui dure plusieurs jours et il continue à évoluer, même si tu n'as même plus d'abo. Alors  ::lol::  !

----------


## Anonyme1023

Euh non, ça, ça a été retiré, si t'as plus d'abo ton skill est arrêter automatiquement (c'est ce que m'as dit Bug une fois)

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ouais, c'était trop beau pour être vrai, on m'a menti !  :Emo: 
En attendant, le reste est vrai !

----------


## Jean Pale

Font chier avec leur abonnement hors de prix.  ::cry::

----------


## Canard WC

Dites, on pourrait avoir des screens dans ce topic plutôt que des discussions sur un jeu qui fait déjà l'objet d'un topic ?
 :;):

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Y a moyen de râler sur un topic approprié ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Avec la 3D Vision sa roxxe !!

----------


## Plopman

> Avec la 3D Vision sa roxxe !!


Au secours le design  ::O:

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Avec la 3D Vision sa roxxe !!
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c1b...a58abfbc53.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6a9...61e9612f95.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/63c...68797f8b43.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/40d...524af2c203.jpg


T'as pas les screens en 3D ?  :tired:

----------


## bixente

> Au secours le design


Bah voui, c'est Japonais  ::P: h34r:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Parce que c'est nettement plus classe comme photo finish.

*DIRT2*

Beau, mais sans âme. Un peu comme tout les jeux de course sur la longueur de toute façons.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Vous m'donnez envie de l'acheter de Forza 3.  ::mellow::

----------


## Say hello

C'est Dirt2 là.

----------


## Logan

Avec le nom du jeu, çà le serait encore plus, classe  ::rolleyes:: 

Non sérieux, c'est quoi ce machin ?

----------


## Jean Pale

Dirt 2.

----------


## Zaraf



----------


## Sk-flown

Les jeux de bagnoles quand t'en as fait un, tu les a tous fait.

----------


## Canard WC

Quelques screens de *Dragon Age Origins* pour changer !!
J'adore les combats, je n'avais pas revu ça depuis BG2 et NWN2 !!!
 :;):

----------


## Fernando

> Quelques screens de *Dragon Age Origins* pour changer !!
> J'adore les combats, je n'avais pas revu ça depuis BG2 et NWN2 !!!


Je crois qu'elle a mis son débardeur à l'envers sur le premier screenshot  :tired: .

----------


## Canard WC

> Je crois qu'elle a mis son débardeur à l'envers sur le premier screenshot .


Non elle est plus à l'aise pour combattre comme ça !
 :;):

----------


## alba

Dites, je suis le seul à trouver ça craignos cette dark-fantasy de kikoo vulgaire à la con?  :tired:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Non.  ::):

----------


## Syntaxerror

En même temps là c'est un mod qui en rajoute encore dans le vulgaire avec les tétés de Morrigan qui n'avait pas besoin de ça  :tired:  .

----------


## alba

> En même temps là c'est un mod qui en rajoute encore dans le vulgaire avec les tétés de Morrigan qui n'avait pas besoin de ça  .


Elle a pas besoin de tétés! ::o: 

Nan mais même sans mod, le coup du sang sur la tronche des persos (sur l'armure je veux bien mais mêmes les warriors roxxors winners de la mort se nettoient un minimum le visage) par exemple, c'est déjà franchement n'imp. 
M'enfin, si ça plait... (n'empêche que bioware ça devient quand même un pourris artistiquement je trouve, entre un dragon age vulgaire et un tor cartoon-power rangers, c'est pas la joie...)

----------


## Erkin_

Vulgaire, il ne faut pas exagérer. Le sang, c'est simplement un détail très agréable et les armures de Mass Effect sont pas mal dans l'ensemble.

----------


## gripoil

Le mod* less blood* est parfait pour éviter ce rendu foireux. Surtout que de loin ça fait très vilain les gouttes de sang (plus assez de pixels pour une tâche  :^_^: ) et de pres ça fait maillot du tour de France. Et les mods nibards, a poil, goth skin, et tout le tsoin tsoin, bah c'est vraiment d'la mayrde!  ::ninja::

----------


## alba

> Vulgaire, il ne faut pas exagérer. Le sang, c'est simplement un détail très agréable et les armures de Mass Effect sont pas mal dans l'ensemble.


Ouais, il reste que mass effect de bien... Quand on voit les baldur's gate, kotor, nwn et même jade empire... puis the old republic  ::(:  . On peut se poser des questions. 

Et quand je dis vulgaire, je pense surtout à cette avalanche de nichons, de gore et de musique métalleuse naze en désaccord complet avec l'heroic fantasy.

Monde de merde§  ::(:

----------


## ikarad

dirt2

----------


## Morgoth

Comment abattre deux avions en un (si, regardez en haut à droite et en bas à gauche, deux fois le fuselage) :

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> dirt2
> http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/621...1220225644.jpghttp://img85.imageshack.us/img85/138...1220225708.jpg


:ahahahahahaha: tu joues au pad !! Mais t'as pas honte !!

----------


## chenoir

Et sinon, Last Remnant niveau scénar, ca ressemble à quoi?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Au design.

----------


## Plopman

> Au design.


Un gamin emo-gay sauve le monde en embarquant avec lui une gamine de 12 ans avec une énorme paire de seins ?

----------


## ikarad

> :ahahahahahaha: tu joues au pad !! Mais t'as pas honte !!


Non je n'ai pas honte. Les jeux de bagnoles arcade vont très bien avec un pad. Si on parlait de simu là d'accord mais c'est pas le cas avec dirt2. Après surement que c'est mieux au volant mais moi ça me suffit largement surtout vu les prix des volants.

De toute façon je n'ai plus de volant depuis que microsoft a tué sa superbe série de volant sidwinder wheel il y a près de 7-8 ans maintenant (j'avais acheté le volant pour F1 grand prix 2 ) et que je me suis aperçu que microsoft a eu la saugrenue idée de désactiver le retour au centre quand le forcefeedback est désactivé et qu'il n'existe plus de port jeux sur les dernières cartes sons (or mon volant n'a qu'un port jeux et les adaptateurs ne fonctionnent pas dessus). Et comme je ne joue plus aux simus et qu'elles se font aussi rare que les doigts sur une main d'un lépreux, je ne vais pas investir dans un volant surtout vu les prix (et comme j'y avais déjà mis 1500 francs à l'époque) des très bons volants qui sont tout sauf bon marché.

Seule une simu qui me fasse vibrer comme l'avait fait l'immense F1 grand prix 2 (gameplay fantastique et graphismes fantastiques) pourrait me faire possiblement changer d'avis

----------


## petipatapon

> Ouais, il reste que mass effect de bien... Quand on voit les baldur's gate, kotor, nwn et même jade empire... puis the old republic  . On peut se poser des questions. 
> 
> Et quand je dis vulgaire, je pense surtout à cette avalanche de nichons, de gore et de musique métalleuse naze en désaccord complet avec l'heroic fantasy.
> 
> Monde de merde§


Tu y as touché au jeu ? Enfin du calme, faut pas s'emballer, Dragon Age c'est tout sauf ce que tu viens de décrire !
Y'a aucune paire de loche ou de fesse qui ressort dans le jeu sans ce genre de mod de très mauvais goût.Le gore, il y a certes un peu trop de sang... Mais visiblement ceux qui ont réalisé le mod Less Blood n'ont pas plus regardé les options du jeu que vous, puisqu'on peut le faire disparaître d'un simple clic. Au-delà de ça, l'univers graphique du jeu est très cohérent.Y'a pas de métal dans le jeu. Enfin si, les épées et les armures, mais c'est tout. ::ninja:: Et surtout, c'est le meilleur jeu de rôle auquel j'ai joué depuis bien longtemps !

----------


## DarzgL

> Ouais, il reste que mass effect de bien... Quand on voit les baldur's gate, kotor, nwn et même jade empire... puis the old republic  . On peut se poser des questions. 
> 
> Et quand je dis vulgaire, je pense surtout à cette avalanche de nichons, de gore et de musique métalleuse naze en désaccord complet avec l'heroic fantasy.
> 
> Monde de merde§


On voit que t'as pas joué au jeu. Le gore sur la tronche, c'est désactivable dans les options, perso j'ai jamais joué avec cette option activée. Les nichons, on en voit vraiment pas beaucoup, largement moins que dans The Witcher et pas plus que dans Mass Effect (les nichons sur le screen précédent sont dus à un mod). La musique métalleuse naze, c'est simple, y'en a pas dans le jeu. Ouais, les trailers sont très trompeurs.
Edit : ptin comment je suis grillé.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Un gamin emo-gay sauve le monde en embarquant avec lui une gamine de 12 ans avec une énorme paire de seins ?


Et voilà, t'as spoilé 70h de jeu, t'es fier !?

----------


## Say hello

Par contre le système de combat est original par rapport à d'habitude, mais ça suffit pas à en faire un super jeu, ni à le sauver. (même s'il reste jouable, en ayant vraiment marre de ses autres jeux)
Ou alors en aimant les j-rpg.

----------


## Wiltjay

> Et voilà, t'as spoilé 70h de jeu, t'es fier !?


Nan il a spoilé tous les J-rpg (troll avoué  ::P:  )

Et pour rester dans le sujet quelques screens de Forza avec que des canards:

----------


## Poudini

Dragon Age origins 

Spoiler Alert! 


Non je déconne c'est Phantasy star online Blue Burst 

 :


Le lobby, un salon de café :



Coucou tu veux voir mon gun ?

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Hard rain, décidément une campagne excellente  ::o: 



Ça fait un peu stalker par moments:


Je ne dormirais pas dans cette chambre  ::o:

----------


## Aghora

> screens d'un mod Quake


 ::o:  Quake !! J'y ai gaspillé tellement d'heures sur ce jeu ! 
Ce sont les niveaux originaux qu'ont été refaits ?

----------


## Dark Fread

> Nan il a spoilé tous les J-rpg (troll avoué  )
> 
> Et pour rester dans le sujet quelques screens de Forza avec que des canards:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/c9365de...963c4ebe38.jpg


J'ai pensé à TrackMania en voyant ce screen. 

_Ce post vous a été offert par le Syndicat des Posts Complètement Inutiles._

----------


## Morgoth

Quand on a plus de munitions, il reste le corps-à-corps, euh, non, pardon, le aile-à-aile :



 :Cigare:

----------


## chenoir

On pouvait piloter un Storch dans IL2?

----------


## Anonyme1023

En fait, faudrait crée un topic comme ça, ou on post les commentaires qu'on désire sur les images qu'on désires (Genre le screen posté, et en dessous "xx Commentaires") comme ça cela permet de troll et de flood sans que ça gache la vue des autres screens  :tired: 

Tiens j'vais réclamé ça !

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Ouais, il reste que mass effect de bien... Quand on voit les baldur's gate, kotor, nwn et même jade empire... puis the old republic  . On peut se poser des questions. 
> 
> Et quand je dis vulgaire, je pense surtout à cette avalanche de nichons, de gore et de musique métalleuse naze en désaccord complet avec l'heroic fantasy.
> 
> Monde de merde§


Baaah... Finalement, DA qui se voulaient si mature et dark à travers les interviews et les trailers, n'est qu'un jeu heroic-fantasy générique plus sanglant que la moyenne. 

Il n'y a rien de vulgaire, c'est propre et lisse comme les fesses d'un nouveau né ( et un peu cucul )... bon jeu, néanmoins !

----------


## --Lourd--

Dans la juuungle, terrible juungle







La z4, moteur de dingue...





Mais putain ce qu'elle n'accroche pas au soooooooool

----------


## KiwiX

> Quand on a plus de munitions, il reste le corps-à-corps, euh, non, pardon, le aile-à-aile :
> 
> http://uppix.net/c/1/b/a47d65967bbe8...180b2464tt.jpg


C'est IL2 ? Ça a l'air sympa  ::):

----------


## Killy

*La lueur des flambeaux* (Torchlight)



Oui une plante qui tire des rayons lasers ça existe !

(7.99€ sur steam  ::wub:: )

----------


## Morgoth

> On pouvait piloter un Storch dans IL2?


Non, moi je suis dans le fuselage avec demi-aile, juste en dessous du Storch leader.  ::ninja:: 

Un Pzl.11 plus précisément.

---------- Post ajouté à 17h12 ----------




> C'est IL2 ? Ça a l'air sympa


Ouais, _Forgotten Battles_.

Si ça te tente, passe directement à 1946. Trop de bugs là.

----------


## Morgoth

Moi ? Bourrin ? Si peu... :

----------


## Wiltjay

> Moi ? Bourrin ? Si peu... :
> 
> http://uppix.net/0/5/3/0084a39d141cb...1ee5b8datt.jpg


Un ennemi mort est un ennemi mort  :;):

----------


## Jean Pale

> Moi ? Bourrin ? Si peu... :


Tu m'aurais vu jouer tout à l'heure...

_Plus de munitions ? Je l'aurais avec mon avion !§§_ 

Et je l'ai eu, et j'ai même réussi à atterrir sans moteur.  :B):

----------


## wam

> Moi ? Bourrin ? Si peu... :


Nan, mais c'est quoi ce vol à haute altitude?

----------


## Morgoth

> Tu m'aurais vu jouer tout à l'heure...
> 
> _Plus de munitions ? Je l'aurais avec mon avion !§§_ 
> 
> Et je l'ai eu, et j'ai même réussi à atterrir sans moteur.


J'ai eu deux avions ennemis avec mes deux ailes. Cf page précédente. :D

Par contre, j'ai dû me carapater en parachute.

---------- Post ajouté à 19h41 ----------




> Nan, mais c'est quoi ce vol à haute altitude?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/79a...775e0abad9.jpg


http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...ostcount=10938

 :Cigare:

----------


## LeBabouin

> J'espère pour toi que t'es meilleur à MoH qu'au pilotage.


Ouais mais je suis pas que nul quand j'ai de la chance :^_^:

----------


## Morgoth

Dites-donc, je crois que vous avez oublié quelque chose derrière vous :

----------


## Froyok

Allo ?


J'ai beau pousser le jeu à fond, certaines textures sont bien dégueulasses.

[Note] Games for windows live c'est vraiment de la merde.
[Note2] Hard c'est vraiment trop dur, surtout avec un couple clavier/souris.

----------


## Zaraf

> Quake !! J'y ai gaspillé tellement d'heures sur ce jeu ! 
> Ce sont les niveaux originaux qu'ont été refaits ?



C'est en fait un mod pour Doom 3 composé d'un seul niveau qui se torche en 30 min. Mais pratiquement tout a du être refait par les moddeurs et c'est un travail assez impressionnant.

Ils avaient prévu de faire d'autres niveaux mais malheureusement, plus aucune nouvelle depuis 1an et demi environ  ::sad::

----------


## Anonyme1023

> La z4, moteur de dingue...


En vrais c'est du pur régal, le moteur du Nouveau Z4 (celui de 2009 donc) est juste sublime  ::love::  




> Mais putain ce qu'elle n'accroche pas au soooooooool


Comme toute les BM, si le cul commence à se barré, faut redresser, sinon c'est la merde  :tired:  (Dans Grid en tout cas, je laissais toujours le cul partir devant pour le rattrapé sur la fin du virage...)

----------


## Say hello

C'est pas une Subaru?  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme2016

*L'aube de la guerre deux
*
Pour féter mon lvl60 space marine :

----------


## L'invité

> *L'aube de la guerre deux
> *
> Pour féter mon lvl60 space marine :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/05f...a8c022291f.jpg
> 
> ...


Lvl 60.  ::o: 
T'arrêtes pas dis donc!
Faudrait que je m'y remette j'aime beaucoup ce jeu.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Et je suis déjà lvl60 en ork aussi  :Cigare: 

J'ai plus de 2000 parties a mon actif en ranked.


Faut que je post des screens de mon Warboss, il est bien classe au lvl 60 lui aussi.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Un fou  ::mellow:: .

----------


## Anonyme2016

Meuh non.

J'ai déjà rencontré des mecs lvl 60 dans les 4 races.

Et puis quand tu atteind un certain niveua, ça va beaucoup plus vite de monter, car beaucoup plus de victoires.

J'ai mis six mois pour passer lvl 60 en Ork, moins de 3 mois seulement pour y arriver en SM.


Perso, je vais essayer de monter les eldars lvl60 aussi avant la sortie de Chaos Rising  :;):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Meuh non.
> 
> J'ai déjà rencontré des mecs lvl 60 dans les 4 races.
> 
> Et puis quand tu atteind un certain niveua, ça va beaucoup plus vite de monter, car beaucoup plus de victoires.
> 
> J'ai mis six mois pour passer lvl 60 en Ork, moins de 3 mois seulement pour y arriver en SM.
> 
> 
> Perso, je vais essayer de monter les eldars lvl60 aussi avant la sortie de Chaos Rising


Faudra penser à faire quelques parties ensemble, j'aimerais bien leveler aussi depuis le temps que j'ai le jeu  ::P: .

----------


## Grokararma

Cette nuit c'est *Risen*:

Et plus particulièrement "chasse à l'arc"  :B): 
*Uhuhuh Headshot!*



*C'est moche un ver solitaire d'ogre...*



J'aime tellement ce jeu que j'ai la flemme de passer au chapitre 3. ::wub::

----------


## Silver

3.89$ sur GOG.  :Cigare: 



Frigo... Vache... What do I 'm gonna do ?  :tired: 



(on ne voit pas bien mais c'est un chien qui mord les fesses)

J'ai bien fait d'acheter un nouvel ordi récemment...  ::ninja:: 
Je dois recevoir ma carte graphique demain.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Earthworm Jim
> 
> J'ai bien fait d'acheter un nouvel ordi récemment... 
> Je dois recevoir ma carte graphique demain.


HS : arrête, ça m'a fait pareil... Y'a un an et demi, je me fais un ordi qui envoie du pâté, je finis distraitement Crysis, Assassin's Creed, je commence BioShock... 
3 mois plus tard je refoutais Fallout 1, Worms World Party, Far Cry, Mafia, Max Payne et Morrowind...

----------


## Killy

*Torchlight

*

 :Bave:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

C'est abusé ce truc  ::O:

----------


## Steack

Ce qui me plait le plus dans cet item c'est le nom  :Bave:

----------


## L'invité

> HS : arrête, ça m'a fait pareil... Y'a un an et demi, je me fais un ordi qui envoie du pâté, je finis distraitement Crysis, Assassin's Creed, je commence BioShock... 
> 3 mois plus tard je refoutais Fallout 1, Worms World Party, Far Cry, Mafia, Max Payne et Morrowind...


 :tired: 

Tu mens.
Il y a pas stalker dans ta liste.

----------


## ikarad

un crash test? Non, ma bonne dame, une épreuve de merde dans ce bon et joli jeu.

----------


## Froyok

*Batman : Arkham Asylum*


Haaaa ! Un chauve qui me souris !



Batman Linux, un système d'exploitation qui a de la gueule !



Le passage des égouts est superbe !



Toujours les égouts, mais la j'étais pas loin de la surface.



la bibliothèque : tout simplement superbe.

----------


## ziltoïd

> Meuh non.
> 
> J'ai déjà rencontré des mecs lvl 60 dans les 4 races.
> 
> Et puis quand tu atteind un certain niveua, ça va beaucoup plus vite de monter, car beaucoup plus de victoires.
> 
> J'ai mis six mois pour passer lvl 60 en Ork, moins de 3 mois seulement pour y arriver en SM.
> 
> 
> Perso, je vais essayer de monter les eldars lvl60 aussi avant la sortie de Chaos Rising


T'es bon aussi faut dire. Enfin, c'est pas le sujet.

----------


## Sylvine

> T'es bon aussi faut dire. Enfin, c'est pas le sujet.


Ouais, le topic du cœur c'est pas ici.

----------


## gripoil

Voilà des semaines que je perd des match soit par gros défonçage:


Soit au millimètre sur un gros coup d'poisse ou une grosse bétise.


Donc je suis encore en G2-E et je maltraite mon stick, il perd des clous, le stick réagit de moins en moins bien. Va falloir que je rafistole tout ça ou que j'arrête de me niquer la santé sur ce jeu.

----------


## Setzer

> Le G2 c'est affreux



Pareil, du coup je fais une pause parce qu'à force ca devient un peu gavant.

----------


## Morgoth

Nouveau, le B-8,5G :

----------


## Froyok

[toujours batman]
 ::O: 
 :Bave:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

L'ambiance de ce Batman est excellente, tout comme le background.

----------


## Olipro

Pour un jeu qui m'avait semblé "consolo-kikoolol-je suis trop puissant t'as vu", je suis vite revenu sur mon jugement.
Il est pas mal du tout ce Batman !

----------


## Plopman

> Pour un jeu qui m'avait semblé "consolo-kikoolol-je suis trop puissant t'as vu", je suis vite revenu sur mon jugement.


Pareil. La première heure de jeu laisse penser que ce sera trop simplifié, trop facile, et après on trip  ::wub::

----------


## Nelfe

> Pour un jeu qui m'avait semblé "consolo-kikoolol-je suis trop puissant t'as vu", je suis vite revenu sur mon jugement.
> Il est pas mal du tout ce Batman !


Je pensais la même chose (et puis je suis pas très fan de Batman, de base), mais après avoir testé la démo je l'ai trouvé vraiment très bon.

----------


## Projet 154

WH40K - Dark Crusade

Sa base


Son champ de mines


Un petit air de propagande communiste


Vers l'infini et l'au-delà... 


Ses morts

----------


## Froyok

Olipro, Plopman, Nelfe : tout pareil, j'aimais déjà l'ambiance, je m'attendais à un gameplay bateau, et bah je suis content en fait, j'apprécie beaucoup le jeu.
Et j'arrive même pas à jouer en hard !  :Emo:

----------


## Garrett

> [toujours batman]
> 
> 
> http://uppix.net/e/8/7/440bd3d47456c...bf174e07tt.jpg


Le level design a l'air de défoncer quand même.

----------


## Olipro



----------


## Froyok

Combo x15 ?! Comment tu fais !  ::o:

----------


## Setzer

Bah t'as vu le monde par terre?

----------


## LetoII

> Combo x15 ?! Comment tu fais !


C'est rien 15, j'ai atteint les 40 une fois.

----------


## Rikimaru

Un belle branler en 3 vs 3 sur _Alerte Rouge 3_

Ca chauffe avant de jouer !


Ca pue le rushe finishim grouper. 


Jolie rushe en T1 et T2, tengu +  striker-VX + stinger ca fait mal !


Une belle claque !

----------


## Akva

> Combo x15 ?! Comment tu fais !


Crit' + pleins d'ennemis (fin du jeu)

A cet endroit j'ai atteint 43Hits je crois, a 40 tu débloque un succès :^_^: 
Je l'ai fini hier moi :D avec 72%

----------


## Kamikaze

> WH40K - Dark Crusade


DOW  :Emo:  La belle époque où les serveurs avaient des noms et plusieurs milliers de connectés chaque soir.

Et on nous refile un dow2 avec un lobby et un multi complètement merdique même si le solo et le coop rattrape le coup

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> DOW  La belle époque où les serveurs avaient des noms et plusieurs milliers de connectés chaque soir.
> 
> Et on nous refile un dow2 avec un lobby et un multi complètement merdique même si le solo et le coop rattrape le coup


M'en parle pas, des fois je suis à deux doigts de désinstaller le jeu à cause de certaines soirées DoW2 pourries par ce foutu lobby. C'est coup de poker, des fois aç se passe super bien, des fois j'ai envie de péter le PC.

Mais putain, pourquoi avoir viré notre bon vieux server browser hun ?

----------


## Anonyme2016

> un multi complètement merdique


Parles pour toi, le multi tue.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

_Coucou, tu veux voir mon attaque surprise ?_


_Ooooooh !_


_Ooooooh ! bis_


_Ooooooh ! ter_


_Promis, je ferais gaffe._


_Attention ! j'ai une poule et j'hésiterais pas à m'en servir !_


_Voilà, elle est vénère maintenant._


_Taiau §_

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Combo x15 ?! Comment tu fais !




 :B):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

_Jeu : un Coréen décédé traîne sur l'image, pourras-tu le localiser ?_


_Jeu 2 : une bonne boutade se cache dans ce screen, sauras-tu la dénicher ?_


_Tu chauffes._


_Tu brules._


_T'es chaud bouillant._


_Bien joué, t'as tout niqué._


 :Bave:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

_Beau._ (clic droit > afficher l'image)


Han ! la modélisation des cailloux, on dirait une photo  ::o: 


C'est dommage que la compression de fraps soit pas géniale, en jeu c'est 2 fois plus beau  :Bave: 
J'ai bien fait d'attendre avant de le commencer ce jeu, à l'époque j'en aurais pas profité.

Je viens de checker mon dossier de screens, il pèse plus de 500Mo  :WTF:

----------


## Anonyme1023

Et sur Warhead, t'as la modélisation des traces de roues qui sont sublime ! 
(c'est pas un Troll hein, c'est pour de vrais)

D'ailleurs faut que je l'essaie avec Direct X 10 maintenant que je suis sous Seven...

----------


## Kamikaze

> Et sur Warhead, t'as la modélisation des traces de roues qui sont sublime ! 
> (c'est pas un Troll hein, c'est pour de vrais)
> 
> D'ailleurs faut que je l'essaie avec Direct X 10 maintenant que je suis sous Seven...


Tu vas être agréablement surpris car crysis est un des rares jeu qui profite véritablement de directx10, un jour j'avais lancé le jeu en directx9 et j'me suis demandé c'que c'était cette merde car lorsque l'on s'habitue au directx10 sous crysis le dx9 semble rajouter un espèce de flou immonde qui gâche toute l'image, même si ça reste très beau en dx9.
Le dx10 rend l'image plus nette et le flou de mouvement devient très naturel et la végétation (très dense dans crysis) s'approche alors du photo réalisme alors qu'elle fait un peu plante plastique en dx9.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Moui enfin, en trafiquant les fichiers de conf, on avait accès au même rendu DX10 en étant sous Dx9.

La preuve en est, pour warhead, les deux versions ont accès aux mêmes réglages.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> _Attention ! j'ai une poule et j'hésiterais pas à m'en servir !_
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7e2...983f7b059d.jpg
> _Voilà, elle est vénère maintenant._
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f70...9204e71b41.jpg
> _Taiau §_



Elle est moche la poule, on dirait pas une vrai c'est vraiment laid Crysis ::P:

----------


## Morgoth

Malgré la moitié de mes munitions, toujours debout en vol.

J'ai même pas réussi à le retrouver ensuite (mode réaliste total).  ::ninja::

----------


## Morgoth

Aile-à-aile, le retour :

----------


## Percolator42

T'es tout au maxi dans crysis?
Mon jeu est plus jolie chez moi. Peut-etre parce que j'ai mit des tweak qui débloquent les options dx10  :B): 






Et j'avais malheureusement pas tout à fond, mon pc pas assez puissant.
Y'en a qui arrivent a mettre crysis tout en high, antialiasing en 16x ?

Hitman blood money, Qui cherche l'embrouille? :^_^:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> T'es tout au maxi dans crysis?


1600*1050, antilaliasing à X4 et tout sur "Elevé" (le max c'est très élevé).
Après j'ai préféré rien bidouiller, le jeu ayant l'air plutôt instable.
Et comme j'ai dit c'est plus beau en jeu, là Frapps fait des compressions bizarres.

----------


## Froyok

> 


 ::O: 
Et en plus je viens à l'instant de finir le jeu.
Put! Je suis une grosse quiche quand même. J'en ai vraiment chié.

----------


## Anonyme1023

Putain vous m'avez donné envie de le reinstaller  :tired: 

Je vous hais tous !

----------


## Percolator42

> 1600*1050, antilaliasing à X4 et tout sur "Elevé" (le max c'est très élevé).
> Après j'ai préféré rien bidouiller, le jeu ayant l'air plutôt instable.
> Et comme j'ai dit c'est plus beau en jeu, là Frapps fait des compressions bizarres.


Les tweaks y'a rien de compliquer à installer, juste remplacer un fichier par un autre.
Tu remplace le AutoExec.cfg par celui du tweak.
Moi j'avais celui la mais il y en a pleins d'autres.
http://www.crysis-france.com/forum//...showtopic=3896

----------


## Froyok

> Putain vous m'avez donné envie de le reinstaller 
> 
> Je vous hais tous !


Surtout que y'a vraiment Ron à la fin !  ::o: 
...dans les crédits...

----------


## Silver

Maintenant que ma carte graphique est enfin arrivée, je peux me permettre quelques tests.

- Splinter Cell Double Agent (je ne pouvais pas y jouer sur mon ancien ordi)


- Saints Row 2


Ka boum !


Yeah baby !


- GTA IV, enfin !

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Maintenant que ma carte graphique est enfin arrivée, je peux me permettre quelques tests.
> 
> - Splinter Cell Double Agent (je ne pouvais pas y jouer sur mon ancien ordi)
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ea4...2d51d68e3a.jpg
> 
> - Saints Row 2
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/372...2d27bf103b.jpg
> 
> Ka boum !
> ...



Héhé, c'est Noël donc, content pour toi, *ENJOY* !!!!  :;):

----------


## Sk-flown

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/679...fb04635780.jpg
> Han ! la modélisation des cailloux, on dirait une photo


Le mec qui débarque 2ans après.

 ::lol::

----------


## Jean Pale

> Y'en a qui arrivent a mettre crysis tout en high, antialiasing en 16x ?


Crysis j'ai pas testé, mais Warhead tourne en ultra en 1920*1080 dx10 chez moi (HD 4890). J'avais posté des screenshots, eux aussi compressés violemment  :ouaiouai:  

Après l'aa, en 1920*1080 je n'en ai jamais ressenti le besoin mais avec une GTX 275 ou plus ça doit être étudiable.

@Fayfay : Certains effets, pas tous.

----------


## Frypolar

> Et j'avais malheureusement pas tout à fond, mon pc pas assez puissant.
> Y'en a qui arrivent a mettre crysis tout en high, antialiasing en 16x ?


AAx16 ça sert à rien en haute résolution  :;): . Déjà, dépasser le x4 en 1680*1050 est inutile.

Pour une idée de ce que donne le Cry Engine, Slayertom avait posté quelques images issues d'un concours : http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=4701

C'est juste des plans fixes, non jouables  :;): .

Edit : et une 4890 est aussi puissante qu'une GTX275. Elle se débrouille même un poil mieux avec l'AA  :;): .

----------


## Jean Pale

> et une 4890 est aussi puissante qu'une GTX275. Elle se débrouille même un poil mieux avec l'AA .


La GTX275 fait mieux d'après les divers bench. Je regrette ma HD4890 comme pas possible, même KF et les jeux source tournent mal avec !

----------


## Frypolar

> La GTX275 fait mieux d'après les divers bench. Je regrette ma HD4890 comme pas possible, même KF et les jeux source tournent mal avec !


En général, c'est pareil. Des tests je m'en suis tapé une bonne quinzaine en tout. Il n'y a que sur ArmA que la différence semblait réellement notable. Et il ne faut pas se fier aux benchs 3DMark et autres, c'est de la connerie. Si t'as des soucis ça peut venir de drivers pas à jour ou de jeux mal foutus (ou sponsorisés par nVidia avec des conditions douteuse  ::rolleyes:: ).

----------


## Jean Pale

http://www.clubic.com/article-267930...e-gtx-275.html

Et je suis assez d'accord de ce que j'en ai vu (drivers à jour). Putain, Quake Wars quoi  :Emo: 

Et fin du HS, c'est le topic des screenshots ici  ::ninja::

----------


## Scrypt

> La GTX275 fait mieux d'après les divers bench. Je regrette ma HD4890 comme pas possible, même KF et les jeux source tournent mal avec !


ouais ben revois ton OS, parce que la 4890 se ballade sur tous les jeux source. Rien que TF2 tout à fond AAx4, si j'enleve la vsync ça doit jamais tomber sous les 80 fps en 1680 ...

----------


## Killy

*Torchlight*



Quelqu'un voulait du sang? :dragonage:


 ::P: h34r:

----------


## DarzgL

> http://www.clubic.com/article-267930...e-gtx-275.html


http://www.hardware.fr/articles/755-...e-gtx-275.html
Bon désolé pour le HS mais c'est juste pour dire qu'il faut éviter de se fier à Clubic, en général leurs tests sont assez mauvais (résultats bizarres par rapport aux autres sites, comparaisons pas pertinentes...).

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Les tweaks y'a rien de compliquer à installer, juste remplacer un fichier par un autre.
> Tu remplace le AutoExec.cfg par celui du tweak.
> Moi j'avais celui la mais il y en a pleins d'autres.
> http://www.crysis-france.com/forum//...showtopic=3896


Okay j'essayerais, merci.




> Le mec qui débarque 2ans après.


 ::lol::

----------


## Jean Pale

*Outrun 2006*

Evite l'accident mon chou  :Emo: 
-Oui oui, ne t'inquiète pas.

----------


## gripoil

> *Outrun 2006*
> 
> Evite l'accident mon chou 
> -Oui oui, ne t'inquiète pas.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a45...474e8fa87b.jpg


J'ai jamais réussis a configurer un volant pour avoir un feeling similaire a l'arcade sur ce jeu.  En tous cas c'est super en arcade alors que la conduite est d'une nazitude extreme  ::P:

----------


## gripoil

Hmmmm  :tired: 


Ahaaaaaahmmm...  ::rolleyes:: 


C'est bien ce que je pensais ...

----------


## kayl257

Putain c'est tellement beau que j'ai envie de le reprendre sur PC!

----------


## Anonyme1023

Tu peux, il est à 2,25€ sur Steam  ::ninja::

----------


## ikarad

> Un belle branler en 3 vs 3 sur _Alerte Rouge 3_
> 
> Ca chauffe avant de jouer !
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/024...e6fda70c39.jpg
> 
> Ca pue le rushe finishim grouper. 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/01a...3eb693533c.jpg
> 
> Jolie rushe en T1 et T2, tengu +  striker-VX + stinger ca fait mal !
> ...


Ah alerte rouge, quel jeu magnifique. Je me souviens y avoir passé un temps fou à sa sortie en 97 et quelle beauté le mode svga avec des graphismes ultra fin et une ambiance et un gameplay aux petits oignons.
J'ai essayé à sa sortie la démo du 3 mais là entre les vidéos ultra kitsch remplis de femme de petite vertu (il doit bien y en avoir qui ont tourné dans des films de cul, c'est pas possible autrement), un zoom bien trop prononcé et une ambiance bisounours à mille lieu du premier j'ai été déçu et je n'ai pas acheté le jeu.

---------- Post ajouté à 17h41 ----------

un peu de mirror's edge


un peu de nwn2

----------


## Morgoth

Base-Jump depuis un B-17 :

Désolé pour l'espèce de filtre rouge, j'étais blessé  :Emo:  :

----------


## Dark Fread

> Désolé pour l'espèce de filtre rouge, j'étais blessé  :


P'tain, faut tout faire soi-même ici §§

----------


## Morgoth

Merci.  :Emo: 

Maintenant, je vous présente la riposte "_je tente d'abattre le chasseur avec les bombes_"; bien entendu, ça n'a pas fonctionné :

----------


## Froyok

> un peu de mirror's edge
> http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/4...0902151501.jpghttp://img710.imageshack.us/img710/m...pg/1/w1024.png
> 
> un peu de nwn2
> http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/149...2211513457.jpghttp://img33.imageshack.us/img33/nwn...pg/1/w1024.png


 ::(:

----------


## Canard WC

> Base-Jump depuis un B-17 :
> 
> Désolé pour l'espèce de filtre rouge, j'étais blessé  :
> 
> http://uppix.net/a/8/b/86aff50f7f58d...b56872e8tt.jpg


M'enfin son moches vos screens d'avions, vous pourriez faire des efforts quand même !
 ::|:

----------


## Morgoth

Faut se plaindre à mon PC.

J'accepte les virements, les chèques et les donations Hardware à base de matériel neuf.

----------


## Froyok

> Faut se plaindre à mon PC.
> 
> J'accepte les virements, les chèques et les donations Hardware à base de matériel neuf.


C'est quel jeu déjà ?
Il me tenterais bien, surtout pour le modder à coups de texture hachedé.

----------


## Radis Noir

IL2

----------


## Morgoth

On ne joue pas à IL-2 (F :B):  pour les graphismes.  :Cigare: 

Attendez que je ressorte CFS1 et EAW de derrière les fagots.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zeppo

T'inquiètes Morgoth, ma Geforce 100/200MX & moi, on te comprend  ::ninja:: 
( Quand j'y pense, avec la nouvelle génération de Gx 280 ect, on pourrai croire que la mienne est de celle-là  ::lol::  )

----------


## Aleas

Tatatata...Il2 1946 c'est joli !  ::ninja:: 

Frôlé le frontal moi  ::O:

----------


## Percolator42

> On ne joue pas à IL-2 (F pour les graphismes. 
> 
> Attendez que je ressorte CFS1 et EAW de derrière les fagots.


Il-2 ce joue facile au clavier? Vous conseillez de l'acheter ou bien il y a mieux? Il est à 5 euros sur steam.

----------


## gripoil

> Tatatata...Il2 1946 c'est joli ! 
> 
> Frôlé le frontal moi 
> 
> http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/v...faceaface1.jpg
> 
> http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/v...faceaface2.jpg


Merde ce con de morgoth m'a fait hésiter avec ses graphismes hideux. C'est vraiment IL2 ça ?  ::O:

----------


## Pelomar

C'est une simulation IL2, donc au clavier ca doit être un peu chaud.

----------


## Morgoth

> Merde ce con de morgoth m'a fait hésiter avec ses graphismes hideux. C'est vraiment IL2 ça ?


Hideux ?

Faites gaffe, le next-gen vous bouffe la cervelle !  ::o:

----------


## war-p

> Hideux ?
> 
> Faites gaffe, le next-gen vous bouffe la cervelle !


ça c'est parce qu'il a jamais touché à dwarf fortress  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Jasoncarthes

il2 n'est pas moche !
ok il est pas bling bling et tout, les arbres sont un peu zarbs mais il est propre, moi je le trouve chouette!
il peut même être pétique genre poète pouet pouet par moment :
Bon pour la peine :
Moi et pépé qui volons en formation  :Emo: 

c'est quand même super beau un corsair (j'adore le profile des ailes vu de face ^^ )



et pour changer un jolie couché de soleil de chez blackshark :

----------


## gripoil

> Hideux ?
> 
> Faites gaffe, le next-gen vous bouffe la cervelle !


Baway c'est tout gris là. Pis au contraire c'est next-gen a mort le gris :gearsofwar:
Alors hein me prend pas pour ce que j'suis pas, c'est toi le fan de old next gen.
Toutes façons j'ai douillé pour d'autres vieux jeux de baston aérienne sur gog donc hein ... oh.

(c'est ton 1024x768 qui m'a choqué en fait)

----------


## Aleas

Nan en fait je triche un peu, j'ai bidouillé les contrastes (mais ça un prog permet de le faire InGame !) et deux trois autres trucs sur ces deux screens.  ::P: 

mais ça c'est 100% sans retouche

----------


## Pelomar

Faut avouer qu'Aleas et Jasoncarthes sont quand même plus vendeur que Morgoth  ::ninja::

----------


## gripoil

> Nan en fait je triche un peu, j'ai bidouillé les contrastes (mais ça un prog permet de le faire InGame !) et deux trois autres trucs sur ces deux screens. 
> 
> mais ça c'est 100% sans retouche
> http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/v...6whatelse2.jpg


Bah franchement les derniers screens j'ai rien a leur reprocher. Morgoth t'es bidon en comm, n'en fait pas ton métier.  :tired: 
Didjou vite j'vais l'acheter là maintenant tout de suite, faut que j'le dl cette nuit absolument.

edit: Vous faites chier j'ai croisé plein d'autres jeux sur gog, j'vais me ruiner en jeux auxquels j'aurais jamais le temps de jouer.

----------


## Percolator42

Je croyais que c'était un jeu d'avion fun et arcade moi, en faite c'est une simulation, le truc ou tu met 1 heure pour faire démarrer le moteur.

----------


## darkgrievous

> Je croyais que c'était un jeu d'avion fun et arcade moi, en faite c'est une simulation, le truc ou tu met 1 heure pour faire démarrer le moteur.


ca c'est birds of prey sur 360

----------


## Morgoth

P-51. La classe.

Y'a même des roquettes, si ça c'est pas vendeur !  ::o:

----------


## Zeppo

Je me le suis acheté, mais j'ai pas de joystick pour y jouer, et essayer au clavier/souris, ça me fait peur  ::cry::

----------


## gripoil

Deux petites images issues des trucs supplémentaires fournis par gog en attendant le dl du jeu lui même...

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Quelques screens de *montures et lames*:


_Petite bataille qui se prépare sachant que le "gros" de l'armée adverse est derrière la colline_


_Mont-Joie!!! Saint-Denis!!!_


_Finalement on leur a bouillave leur race mon Seigneur_


_Mon dieu que ce jeu peut être beau une fois moddé correctement_

----------


## Jasoncarthes

t a pas polished landscape la non? on dirais pas  ::P: 

@zeppo investis dans un aviator ca vaut carrément le coup

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> t a pas polished landscape la non? on dirais pas 
> 
> @zeppo investis dans un aviator ca vaut carrément le coup


Non non, juste Graphical Enhancement 2.5. 
Polished Landscapes, j'attends qu'il soit sorti en version final et puis ça me faisait chier de recommencer une partie juste pour ça. Mais je l'ai testé et c'est magnifique hein. Mais bon rien qu'avec le GE2.5, on arrive à un résultat franchement sympa, on s'y croit c'est l'essentiel.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Anno 1404.





Achetez mes lotissements. Pleins.

----------


## Morgoth

> Deux petites images issues des trucs supplémentaires fournis par gog en attendant le dl du jeu lui même...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/23a...1d7bb1953f.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e1e...f0fd4129d7.jpg


Attention, c'est pas IL-2 ça.

Mais BoB:SoW. Prévu pour 2008, 2009, peut-être 2010...

----------


## Morgoth

Sinon, vous voulez du moche, du laid, du pas beau, du hideux ?

D'accord :



Bravo à celui qui me trouve le jeu.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Anno 1404.
> 
> 
> Achetez mes lotissements. Pleins.


Effectivement c'est carré  ::P: 
Je viens justement de me remettre à  1701. J'ai peur de le lancer ce soir et de pas dormir.

---------- Post ajouté à 23h53 ----------




> Bravo à celui qui me trouve le jeu.


Y'a un topic pour ça.... :cassel'ambiance:

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Y'a un topic pour ça.... :cassel'ambiance:


Vincent? Ok  :ouaiouai:

----------


## znokiss



----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Je viens justement de me remettre à  1701. J'ai peur de le lancer ce soir et de pas dormir.


C'est bien simple, tu ne vas pas dormir.

Je ne connais aucun jeu plus chronophage. Au point que j'oublie de fumer ou boire du café, mes deux grandes passions.

----------


## KiwiX

Bon les papy du manche là, c'est jouable clavier/souris IL2 ou impérativement faut un joy (m'en fous, j'en ai un moi  :Cigare: ) ? Car mon dernier bon souvenir en matière de jeux d'avion, c'est Crimson Skies et le dernier "sérieux", c'était Lock On. 

Avec quoi vous jouez ? Parce qu'à ce prix-là, je suis sérieusement tenté sur Steam. Et Forgotten Battles, ça vaut le coup pour quelques copecs en plus ?

----------


## Anonyme871

> Vincent? Ok


 ::w00t::  Je viens de comprendre.

----------


## Pelomar

Varions un peu avec du Team Fortress 2 :



Ca va faire mal  :tired:

----------


## Zeppo

> Au point que j'oublie de fumer ou boire du café,


 ::w00t:: 
Faut que je teste  :nawak:

----------


## gripoil

En attendant que tous les jeux fraichements achetés se téléchargent, je ressort celui qui gardera toujours une place dans mon coeur aux côtés d'another world.

Mafia  ::cry:: 



*Après avoir aidé deux mafiosi poursuivis par d'autres filous qui m'ont complètement flingué ma caisse, l'un d'eux me propose un petit dédomagement...*

*Hmmm le voilà...
*

*Hein ?!§!
*

*Oh madonna il m'a pris pour un cave il va me buter.
*

*Démarre!! DEMARRE!!! Elle va pas m'lacher maintenant ma tire!*


*Oh che strunzo il m'a fait caguer.*


Ce jeu est trop bien s'too.

----------


## Aleas

> Bon les papy du manche là, c'est jouable clavier/souris IL2 ou impérativement faut un joy (m'en fous, j'en ai un moi ) ? Car mon dernier bon souvenir en matière de jeux d'avion, c'est Crimson Skies et le dernier "sérieux", c'était Lock On. 
> 
> Avec quoi vous jouez ? Parce qu'à ce prix-là, je suis sérieusement tenté sur Steam. Et Forgotten Battles, ça vaut le coup pour quelques copecs en plus ?


Il2 reste une simu (aussi imparfaite qu'elle puisse être...) et je trouve ça injouable au clavier, j'ai testé, et c'est ce qui m'a fait acheter un joystick...

----------


## Morgoth

> Bon les papy du manche là, c'est jouable clavier/souris IL2 ou impérativement faut un joy (m'en fous, j'en ai un moi ) ? Car mon dernier bon souvenir en matière de jeux d'avion, c'est Crimson Skies et le dernier "sérieux", c'était Lock On. 
> 
> Avec quoi vous jouez ? Parce qu'à ce prix-là, je suis sérieusement tenté sur Steam. Et Forgotten Battles, ça vaut le coup pour quelques copecs en plus ?


_Forgotten Battles_ c'est vieux. C'est juste que j'ai une seule copie de 1946 et elle n'est pas là présentement.

Prend 1946 (c'est la totale), et s'tout.  ::):

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Putain Mafia!!! Tranquillou dans mon top 3 des meilleurs jeux de tous les temps tous supports confondus.

----------


## Morgoth

> En attendant que tous les jeux fraichements achetés se téléchargent, je ressort celui qui gardera toujours une place dans mon coeur aux côtés d'another world.
> 
> Mafia 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/02e...bd63da09fb.jpg
> 
> *Après avoir aidé deux mafiosi poursuivis par d'autres filous qui m'ont complètement flingué ma caisse, l'un d'eux me propose un petit dédomagement...*http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fd1...d584dd379f.jpg
> 
> *Hmmm le voilà...
> ...


Mafia.  :Emo: 

Je l'ai perdu.  ::cry:: 

Vous pouvez maintenant me lapider (faites vite, sinon je m'enfuis dans mon piège).

----------


## KiwiX

> Il2 reste une simu (aussi imparfaite qu'elle puisse être...) et je trouve ça injouable au clavier, j'ai testé, et c'est ce qui m'a fait acheter un joystick...





> _Forgotten Battles_ c'est vieux. C'est juste que j'ai une seule copie de 1946 et elle n'est pas là présentement.
> 
> Prend 1946 (c'est la totale), et s'tout.


Okay, c'est cool  :B):  Merci.

----------


## gripoil

> Putain Mafia!!! Tranquillou dans mon top 3 des meilleurs jeux de tous les temps tous supports confondus.


Dans le monde de la mafia y'a Le Parrain, Scarface, et Mafia... (bien sur pour les 2 premiers je ne parle pas des jeux hein)

Le reste poubelle!  ::ninja::

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Mafia. 
> 
> Je l'ai perdu. 
> 
> Vous pouvez maintenant me lapider (faites vite, sinon je m'enfuis dans mon piège).


Ben moi j'ai perdu Tetris dans le train quand j'étais gosse  ::ninja::

----------


## Morgoth

Bon, tant pis EAW. Je t'ai aimé mais là t'es trop vieux ça n'est plus possible. RIP.  :Emo:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Mode Eyefish activé ! Le bon point, on a une agréable sensation de vitesse.

----------


## le faucheur

> Sinon, vous voulez du moche, du laid, du pas beau, du hideux ?
> 
> D'accord :
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/a/0/70f1eacc4fd87...7947b2d4tt.jpg
> 
> Bravo à celui qui me trouve le jeu.


secret weapons of the luftwaffe

----------


## Froyok

--- SPOILER --- J'ai finit le jeu --- SPOILER --- Des images qui vous réveillerons la nuit --- SPOILER ---





*Batman : Arkham Asylum*


L'épouvantail, dans la bibliothèque, passage mémorable où le couloir se transforme en ruelle...



Just parkeu cay bo !



Rien à ajouter : le jocker est un sacré personnage.



La batwing, ou l'engin bling-bling de notre super héros.



L'amour de ma vie...



Mais qu'il est con ce jocker, il m'a permit de me poiler tout au long du jeu !   ::XD::

----------


## yggdrahsil

5eme image: C'estPoison Ivy?  :Bave:

----------


## Froyok

> 5eme image: C'estPoison Ivy?


Oui !  ::wub::   :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Rien à ajouter : le jocker est un sacré personnage.


Mon némésis préféré  ::wub::   Et "The Dark Knight" et "Arkham Asylum" ne font que le confirmer  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Betraw

> Putain Mafia!!! Tranquillou dans mon top 3 des meilleurs jeux de tous les temps tous supports confondus.


Idem, je me le refais régulièrement, et pourtant je le trouve toujours aussi difficile  ::sad::

----------


## Akva

Je confirme pour l'épouvantail et la bibliothèque!

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Mon némésis préféré   Et "The Dark Knight" et "Arkham Asylum" ne font que le confirmer .


Bah c'est LE méchant le plus stylé, le plus flippant, le plus taré de l'histoire des comic book je trouve. Toute la panoplie de bad guys de Batman en général est à mille lieux au-dessus de ce qu'on trouve chez les autres, Marvel en tête.

----------


## Anonyme871

Anno 1701 vous souhaite un joyeux noël ! 



Y'a même un sapin  :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme7383

> Dans le monde de la mafia y'a Le Parrain, Scarface, et Mafia... (bien sur pour les 2 premiers je ne parle pas des jeux hein)
> 
> Le reste poubelle!


Hmm, si tu mets Scarface dans la catégorie mafia... vaut mieux que tu le remattes une nouvelle fois en mettant une petite croix sur une feuille à chaque fois que t'entends "Cuba, Castro, ou un accent hispanique" tu vas voir, ça fait un choc  :;):

----------


## gripoil

> Hmm, si tu mets Scarface dans la catégorie mafia... vaut mieux que tu le remattes une nouvelle fois en mettant une petite croix sur une feuille à chaque fois que t'entends "Cuba, Castro, ou un accent hispanique" tu vas voir, ça fait un choc


Hmm c'est vrai ... mais n'empeche que ce sont les métiers du syndicat du crime alors chut  ::P: 

Hop pour la peine un peu de Darkstar One.



Wouh DESCENT STYLE!!!

Il m'a l'air fort sympathique ce jeu.

----------


## ikarad

Quelques screens de dirt2

----------


## ikarad

La suite


Un bug de dirt 2 dans les replays

----------


## Say hello

C'est pas un bug, c'est un effet sur les changement de plan rapide et les collision, faut juste pas s'éclater à en prendre des screen.

----------


## ikarad

> C'est pas un bug, c'est un effet sur les changement de plan rapide et les collision, faut juste pas s'éclater à en prendre des screen.


Si c'est un bug car ça ne le fait que rarement et quand ça le fait c'est pas sur des collisions ni sur un changement de plan rapide. Il y a un temps d'arrêt de quelques millisecondes où c'est comme si ça voulait changer de caméra ou qu'on faisait pause (enfin je sais pas si c'est pour ça mais ça fait comme)  mais en faisant ces mélanges de couleurs ratés. Bref vu l'effet et ce que ça fait c'est tout sauf voulu.

----------


## Chedaa

Ce serait possible d'avoir des screens de conduite de Dirt2 pour voir, parce que les replays ok, mais en conduisant ça donne quoi ?

----------


## Jean Pale

> Ce serait possible d'avoir des screens de conduite de Dirt2 pour voir, parce que les replays ok, mais en conduisant ça donne quoi ?


C'est pareil. Seulement il est préférable de choisir la caméra "cinématique" lors des replay. Si tu veux des screens "cockpit" il y en a précédemment.

----------


## Say hello

Bah la même chose qu'en replay, mais avec le HUD.
C'est les même graphisme et la même physique c'tout.





> Si c'est un bug car ça ne le fait que rarement et quand ça le fait c'est pas sur des collisions ni sur un changement de plan rapide. Il y a un temps d'arrêt de quelques millisecondes où c'est comme si ça voulait changer de caméra ou qu'on faisait pause (enfin je sais pas si c'est pour ça mais ça fait comme)  mais en faisant ces mélanges de couleurs ratés. Bref vu l'effet et ce que ça fait c'est tout sauf voulu.


Bah ça le fait aussi sur les "switch" d'écran de chargement.

----------


## ikarad

> Bah ça le fait aussi sur les "switch" d'écran de chargement.


oui ça fait l'effet aussi (pas tout le temps quand même) sauf que dans le replays tu as un léger temps d'arrêt comme j'ai dit et si c'est un effet voulu c'est digne d'un bug car c'est pas toujours au même endroit si tu fais 2 courses sur le même circuit et que tu regardes les 2 replays alors que les changements de caméra ont lieu au même moment et de plus ce temps d'arrêt c'est tout sauf bien sans parler du pseudo bruit qui accompagne cet effet.

Il y a bien un bug, bon pas très gênant mais que j'aimerais voir corriger.

----------


## Nelfe

Flight Simulator X :



Le Douglas DC-3, quel avion  ::love::

----------


## Morgoth

Avec le père Ducrasse, une bonne Gerboulade, comme à l'ancienne, assaisonnée avec son KF certifié AOC :



(oui, je joue avec tout au minimum).

----------


## Dolcinni

Guns of Icarus



Ca avait l'air bien... Bah en fait non.

----------


## Skouatteur

> C'est pas un bug, c'est un effet sur les changement de plan rapide et les collisions, faut juste pas s'éclater à en prendre des screen.


Je confirme, c'est pas un bug, c'est quand une ouature se retrouve "dans" la caméra.

----------


## touriste

Ce jeu est d'une toute beauté

----------


## Morgoth

Je crois que je peux voler (traduction libre) :

----------


## znokiss

Serait-il possible que tu mettes les noms des jeux dont tu poste les screen, Morgoth ? J'avais déjà demandé dans un post précédent avec plein de "putain" dedans, mais visiblement ça marche pas  :Emo: 
Sinon, y'a un topic du jeu du scrinechote...

----------


## Sylvine

Il me semble que c'est IL2, ça a déjà été dit.
Je suis d'accord que c'est bien de préciser le nom du jeu, mais quand on vient de balancer une rasade de 50 screenshots sur les 5 pages d'avant, je pense que les gens ont imprimé le nom du jeu.

----------


## znokiss

Mouais. Pour le coup, un mec avec de l'herbe, je pensais que c'était Mount'n Blade. Et juste en passant et après j'arrête d'être chiant : il a posté des screens d'avions de plusieurs jeux, Morgoth, et toujours sans les noms  :Emo:  

Bon, en attendant, je viens de me taper un trip qu'il faut que je partage : *Vigil - Blood Bitterness*, trouvé dans le Puzzle Indie Pack à 2€80 sur steam. (J'en parle ici)

Une cathédrale où y'a un mort : 


Un mec que j'aurais tué...(le sang est jaune, comme dans Sin City) et ma sale gueule à moi.


Pardon, c'est mal rangé chez moi : 


La chambre à coucher. La nana du troisième avait ses règles : 


Et un screen des supers cinématiques qui font peur (autant auditivement que visuellement, c'est bien moche et aliasé).

Pour l'instant, je capte pas grand chose...

----------


## Morgoth

Ouais, c'est IL-2.

Pour les autres ça n'a pas d'importance, on ne peut même plus les trouver.  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 23h24 ----------

Ça c'est CFS1 (_Combat Flight Simulator_) :



---------- Post ajouté à 23h27 ----------

Et B-17 II : The Mighty Eight :



Y'a une image de EAW (_European Air War_) qui traîne, mais y'en aura pas d'autres, vu que faut soit Win98, soit des drivers nvidia de fin 2004 pour le faire tourner (en 8bits).

Voilà : http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...ostcount=11272

----------


## Morgoth

Petite voltige en formation :

----------


## clence

> Bon, en attendant, je viens de me taper un trip qu'il faut que je partage : *Vigil - Blood Bitterness*, trouvé dans le Puzzle Indie Pack à 2€80 sur steam. (J'en parle ici)
> 
> Pour l'instant, je capte pas grand chose...


Ouais, j'y avais joué à la sortie (2006?) quand il s'appelait encore *Victi*, les devs étaient bien dans le trip "oui notre jeu c'est de l'aaaart sait-tu" (avec du secouage de nouille que même David Cage n'aurait pas osé, genre on va jusqu'à inventer une langue pour un pov' point'n click de 1h30) tout en surfant sur la vague visuelle Sin City/Renaissance.

Bref, c'était censé être un jeu à épisodes (l'autre grande mode de l'époque, c'était avant les DLC), on a jamais vu la suite et heureusement...

----------


## znokiss

Boah, le trip graphique vaut le (petit) détour, je pense. Et avec un bon scénar et un gameplay qui suit, ça pourrait être top. Je rêve d'un FPS à la Borderland/Portal (ouaip, j'aime les mix) avec ce type de graphismes...

----------


## gripoil

ULTRAAAAA COMBOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!



J'me suis fait toute la voix de metro en moto ça pète!

----------


## Sao

Gouranga !

----------


## gripoil

Elvis haaaaas leeeeeeeft the buildiiiiiiiiiing!

----------


## Slayertom

Call of Pripyat avec un mod.

----------


## Donnerstag

Zeno Clash 





Awww

----------


## Menkar

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a08...68e5a8f159.jpg


 Ce remake d'Alice au pays des merveilles. :^_^:

----------


## Morgoth

Formation de Me-262 :

----------


## chenoir

Fais gaffe, je crois qu'on te suit.  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Morgoth

Normal, je suis le leader.  :Cigare:

----------


## Aleas

Il2, dans le pacifique, interception d'un B5N2 par un Airacobra de la RAAF

A court de munitions (ou presque) je m'approche pour assurer mon tir en dépit du mitrailleur japonais qui m'arrose copieusement.



Et euh..j'ai p'têtre été un peu enthousiaste avec le 20mm a cette distance non ?

Ah bein si...


Eject ! Eject ! (mon pilote s'en est sorti indemne  ::O: )


sinon...obus de 37mm sur l'aile d'un Fw190 A6 , démantèlement immédiat de la dite aile (Yak 9UT powaaaa  ::P: )

----------


## Morgoth

Je peux pas lutter là, je n'ai ni le PC, ni Photoshop (:jaloux: ).

 ::P:

----------


## Zeppo

Je vois pas tes images Morgoth  ::cry:: 


Edit : Euh je deviens fou ou quoi? Y a pu ton post Morgoth... Gniii

----------


## Morgoth

Petit combat tournoyant entre mon Hurricane et un Bf-110, en mode _réaliste_ :

_Oh, y'a un truc dans mon viseur_ :



Je tente la passe frontale, le salaud plonge au dernier moment :



Le bougre sait dégager quand il faut ! 



Mais pas indéfiniment...



Je reviens à la charge :



_Et c'est le coup de grâce !_





Quelques débris, avec l'impact quelques mètre auparavant... Pas su si l'équipage a pu s'en sortir...







Mais euh, enfin pourquoi ?

----------


## Zeppo

Putain la classe, je répond aux post AVANT qu'ils ne soient postés  :B):

----------


## Morgoth

Ah, finalement !  ::lol::

----------


## Silver

Petite session avec Valval avec une bonne course poursuite en bus.

----------


## Lord_Braathen

> Petite session avec Valval avec une bonne course poursuite en bus.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/14a...af003e4da7.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a8a...14313d1906.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fa9...6e276030b9.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/48b...65ebc06b2a.jpg


C'est qui faisait Sandra Bullock que je me le fasse dans la soute à bagage ?

----------


## Froyok

> Je peux pas lutter là, je n'ai ni le PC, ni Photoshop (:jaloux: ).


J'aurais dit enbseries plutôt que toshop.

----------


## Esotsm

Un des meilleurs jeux à licence du monde : Le fabuleux Toy Story 2 et ses niveaux immenses. Joie, il marche sur Vista en Widescreen. Pas mal pour un jeu sorti en 1999.

----------


## terciperix

Il n'est pas un peu trop gros le toys ? ::):

----------


## vindhler

Un autre jeu de 1999, The Nomad Soul.




It's a trap !


 ::|: 


Réaction du héro :  :ouaiouai:

----------


## vindhler

Nomad Soul, suite...


mmmmh Ok.


mmmmh Ok (bis).


"Toi, t'as pas une gueule de porte bonheur."


 ::rolleyes:: 


 :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme1023

Faudrait vraiment que je le fasse celui-ci... Mais pas en vente je crois

----------


## vindhler

> Faudrait vraiment que je le fasse celui-ci... Mais pas en vente je crois


Si t'arrive à le trouver, c'est une vrai galère à faire tourner (mais ça en vaut le coup).


 ::rolleyes:: 


Oh, un rubik's cube!




 ::wub::

----------


## vindhler

Nomad Soul, toujours :

 

 
Gni! J'ai vu quelque chose bouger!  ::mellow:: 


Oui, moi aussi on matanboukou, alors fait vite...


999 000 ans ! Saaaans Déééécooooneeeeer ?!


Nomad Soul, un jeu qui incite au suicide.

----------


## vindhler

Et encore un peu de Nomad Soul pour finir :


Une épée magique, mais bien sur...


 ::o: 


"Je vais te casser ta sale petite gueule Astaroth !"


Euh... 


Et la, après une quinzaine de tentatives, j'ai désinstallé le jeu.  ::(:

----------


## Percolator42

J'ai fini The nomad soul il y a pas longtemps et c'est pas tant que ça la galère pour y jouer.
Il faut déjà pas ouvrir la carte dans le jeu sinon le jeu bloque et pour jouer au jeu, il faut graver une copie du cd de jeu en enlevant tout le contenu du dossier flis et miracle ça marche!
http://www.jeuxvideo.com/forums/1-24...a-solution.htm
Sinon pour tuer le boss, moi aussi j'y suis pas arrivé au début, il suffit de se bloquer dans l'angle du coin ou se trouve le boss au début, c'est un vieux bug assez connu et qui marche^^

----------


## Wiltjay

Red Faction Guérilla:

J'y verai bien une porte là..


Un coup de masse plus tard


Quelques coups de masses plus tard...

----------


## vindhler

> Sinon pour tuer le boss, moi aussi j'y suis pas arrivé au début, il suffit de se bloquer dans l'angle du coin ou se trouve le boss au début, c'est un vieux bug assez connu et qui marche^^


C'est vrai que le plus gênant c'est le fait de pas pouvoir utiliser la carte.
En tout cas , merci pour l'astuce, va falloir que j'essaye.  :;):

----------


## Slayertom

Un super mod sur Crysis pour fan de Mechwarrior.

----------


## Sao

::o:  C'est jouable en multi ?

----------


## francou008

IL-2 1946.
Petit tour en P38.

----------


## gripoil

Han nomad soul !  ::wub:: 
Il est dans mon top 3 celui là. Il est tout simplement excellentissime.

----------


## Jahwel

Je me refais Bloodlines avec les PNO, jamais pus le faire à sa sortie à cause des bugs, et bhé purée quelle claque, en terme d'immersion ce jeu est une bombe, si on passe sur certains problèmes de gameplay, on savoure vraiment un super jeu.

Le manoir des fous :









Toujours quelques bugs  ::o:  :

----------


## Jahwel

J'ai pas pus tout mettre, la suite  :B):  :

Attention dans ce jeu on ne croise aucun laiderons :



Nichon  :Bave:

----------


## Slayertom

Saosul: Vi, je viens de faire des parties avec metal et 30 autres joueurs. C'est plutôt bien foutu et très fidèle a Mechwarrior. Il y a quelque bugs mais pour une première beta, c'est plutôt impressionnant tout le travail abattu.

----------


## Sao

Merci Slay, faudra se toper sur Mumble, ça me branche bien cette histoire de gros robots qui lancent des rayons.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Crysis !!





Spoiler Alert! 


Mechwarrior Living Legend Beta

----------


## Projet 154

Faut vraiment que je me trouve Crysis. Et avec ce mod, il me tente encore plus.  ::love:: 

Vu sur une map custom d'un serveur de CoD 4   :^_^:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Saosul: Vi, je viens de faire des parties avec metal et 30 autres joueurs. C'est plutôt bien foutu et très fidèle a Mechwarrior. Il y a quelque bugs mais pour une première beta, c'est plutôt impressionnant tout le travail abattu.


Je viens de fouiller l'archive des musiques du mods, y en a tout plein. A croire qu'il est possible de les activer pour les parties online. Elles sont géniale !!

----------


## Esotsm

Toujours Toy Story 2 : la chambre d'Andy...



Comment ça tout le monde s'en fout ? Toy Story, c'est du bonheur.

----------


## znokiss

Je sens que je vais poster des screens de ma partie de Goldeneye 64.

----------


## Morgoth

IL-2 depuis la très, très (très) haute altitude :

----------


## Reguen

Tu mets 3 péons et tu as un vieux Warcraft. :D

----------


## francou008

Mon premier navire japonais coulé

Bye bye

La c'est moi qui attends à 40 mètres de profondeur que les escorteurs du convoi passent. J'étais naïf et pensait qu'ils ne me repéreraient pas avec tous mes systèmes éteints. J'entends le rythme du bruit caractéristique du sonar s'accélérer puis... plus rien. Je regarde autour de moi.

Bonjour monsieur le bateau qui passe juste au dessus.
S'ensuit un combat au canon suite à une remontée à la surface en urgence. Arrive alors derrière moi le second escorteur.

DECALE BOBBY, CE CON VA NOUS RENTRER DANS L'ANUS §

Trop tard, ce salop m'éperonne lâchement.

Combat à bout portant.

Il m'a bien amoché §

----------


## Wiltjay

Sympa la mini story silent hunter, encore!  ::):

----------


## shortanswer

Une partie de Dirt2 avant le dodo (vive nowel  ::wub:: ).

Supra boost !!!§§§


Onva s'le faire §§§


 :B): 


 :Cigare: 




Quel jeu !

----------


## Nelfe

J'ai la même voiture avec le même marquage ingame  :B): 
Elle roxxe trop.

----------


## Wiltjay

Vous vous mangez jamais la gueule comme des grosses huitres vomis de noël histoire qu'on voit le "Revolutionary "crash-your-clio" deformation system"?

----------


## Nelfe

> Vous vous mangez jamais la gueule comme des grosses huitres vomis de noël histoire qu'on voit le "Revolutionary "crash-your-clio" deformation system"?


Si, mais je screen jamais. En tout cas le système de déformation est bien foutu je trouve.

----------


## Wiltjay

> Si, mais je screen jamais. En tout cas le système de déformation est bien foutu je trouve.


Justement j'aimerai voir! (Celui de Dirt 1 m'avait déjà convaincu à l'époque, il était sacrément bien branlé si j'ose m'exprimer ainsi)

----------


## Morgoth

C'est bien optimisé Dirt 2 ?

Il me fait envie je dois dire (bon, pas de volant mais un Joystick à tout faire).

----------


## Nelfe

> C'est bien optimisé Dirt2 ?
> 
> Il me fait envie je dois dire (bon, pas de volant mais un Joystick à tout faire).


Assez bien optimisé oui. Bon j'ai la config' qu'il faut aussi, mais j'pense qu'avec moins ça passe bien. Faudra juste sacrifier un peu les particules (eau, poussière) et les ombres dynamiques.

----------


## Morgoth

Ta config' svp ?  ::o:

----------


## Nelfe

i920 quadcore hyperthreadé 2.67 Ghz
6 Go de RAM
ATI HD4870

----------


## Morgoth

OK. C'est pas grave, je l'achèterai avec mon nouveau PC, un jour, peut-être. Ou pas.  ::o:

----------


## gripoil

Moi ça tourne toutablok avec un petit E4400 et 8800GT. Après si t'as moins bien que ça de toutes façons c'est risqué pour 90% des jeux qui sortent maintenant non ?
(Enfin si ça tourne a fond chez moi ça tourne en moche ailleurs)

----------


## Swilky

> Attention dans ce jeu on ne croise aucun laiderons :


Mais bien sûr ...  ::P: 




Sinon j'ai ça aussi qui traînait :

Dès le début ça met dans l'ambiance ...  :tired: 




Mon arrivée au manoir 



Mon départ  ::ninja:: 



C'est bien sûr *Vampire Bloodlines* !

----------


## Morgoth

> Moi ça tourne toutablok avec un petit E4400 et 8800GT. Après si t'as moins bien que ça de toutes façons c'est risqué pour 90% des jeux qui sortent maintenant non ?
> (Enfin si ça tourne a fond chez moi ça tourne en moche ailleurs)


E6750 + 8800GTX. Bon, je tenterai.

----------


## gripoil

> E6750 + 8800GTX. Bon, je tenterai.


Bah ça tournera très bien s'pèce de riche !  ::ninja::

----------


## touriste

Le jeu sur lequel je pète les plombs en ce moment tellement il a été codé par 2 roumains paraplégiques  ::|: . Notre perso est immobilisé pendant 2s à chaque coup qu'il reçoit, ca laisse tout le temps à ses petits copains pour balancer la sauce.

Petite vue sur les champs de bataille:



Proxy le robot completement con qui cherche a vous buter pendant tout le jeu parce que c'est top comme entrainement. Là en plein fight, il apparait d'un coup. (notez qu'a partir d'ici le jeu tourne a 10 FPS sans raison apparente)

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Mais bien sûr ... 
> 
> 
> http://ups.imagup.com/04/1252309840_Nosfe.jpg
> 
> Sinon j'ai ça aussi qui traînait :
> 
> Dès le début ça met dans l'ambiance ... 
> 
> ...


Bordel, je voudrais tellement me le refaire. Il y a pas moyen de l'avoir gratos ou en téléchargement légal ?... Pas moyen de le trouver ds mon bled et ses alentours  ::(:

----------


## Hamtarotaro

19 euroboules  ::O:  sur Steam Vampire Bloodlines.

C'est vraiment l'arnaque mais Steam n'y est pour pas grand chose, il faut plutot regarder en direction du maquereau *heerrm* , pardon de l'editeur Activision.

----------


## Eek a mousse

> Le Douglas DC-3, quel avion


Mon camion préféré dans FlightSim. Facile à tenir, ne fait pas peur aux oiseaux, et beau comme un U-Boot..  ::): 


Allez! au fond de l'océan tout est tranquille...  :tired: 

Mon soum dans Silent hunter III


Et un supo! ..un!! 


Un autre , toshopé moddé bien sure.


Au garage, version red-wolf


Le dernier, version tropique


Bon c'est du vieux, vivement Silent Hunter V  :B):

----------


## Raton

Tiens, j'ai retrouve un bon petit jeu : 



(outcast pour les ignares  ::P: ) J'avais oublie qu'il était si pas évident en fait...

ET je me refais batman arkham. Un de mes passages prefere, poison Ivy



Harley et ses phrases à la con  :^_^: 



L'oreal, parce que je le vaux bien



Cadrage nickel  :B):

----------


## Raton

Un carambar a qui devine quel seront les vilains du prochain  ::P:

----------


## Nelfe

Double Face et Catwoman  :B):

----------


## El_Mariachi²

L'en manque un mais l'image ne permet pas de le lire.

----------


## francou008

Wings of Prey (Démo), en mode arcade pour tester. C'est un peu moche je trouve.

----------


## Erkin_

> C'est un peu moche je trouve.


Ironie ou private joke ? ::O:

----------


## francou008

> Ironie ou private joke ?







Bof.

----------


## Slayertom

C'est effectivement assez moche, telement moche que j'ai envie de l'acheter. Que vaut le gameplay sinon ? C'est plus proche d'un IL2 sturmovik ou d'un pacific strike ?

----------


## Jean Pale

> Ironie ou private joke ?


Drogue douce.  ::ninja::  Juste la palette de couleurs un peu caca au pire, mais sinon ça poutre.

----------


## Crackhead Funky

*Ghostbuster*

Let's go:


Je choppe mon 1er fantôme,pas évident de le tirer jusqu'au piège:


Descend !!.Vous remarquerez le superbe crossfire pour éviter de croiser les flux.


Une bien jolie salle, et un fantôme bien connu:


Je l'ai!:


Slimé :s:


On le tient!:


Oops:

----------


## francou008

Ce ne sont que les deux missions de la démo. Le mode arcade est... arcade. J'ai pas encore testé le "simu" mais ça m'a pas l'air aussi poussé que IL-2 (c'est rare qu'un jeu conjugue les deux de manière efficace). La suite dans le topic des avions quand j'aurai plus testé.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Ca tourne sur une config de la mort j'imagine  ::sad::

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Ca tourne sur une config de la mort j'imagine


Ca tourne niquel sur ma PS3. Donc pas plus qu'un Petium 2 et d'une 6400 GT ainsi que 512 Mo de ram  ::ninja:: 

(Je m'auto-troll)

----------


## francou008

> Ca tourne sur une config de la mort j'imagine


Sur ma config en signature, tout à blinde et ça tourne bien.

----------


## Eek a mousse

Il y a longtemps que je n'ai plus joué à IL2, du coup j'avais laissé tomber la version console dans mon caddis.. ::rolleyes::  ben..... bof et re bof...

C'est quand même sur PC qu'ont s'éclate le plus avec ce genre de jeu, d'autant que IL2 est une simu assez accessible avec tous les réglages arcades possible pour un débutant.
Et puis, un Joy dans la mains c'est mieux qu'un pad...et puis, il est super beau sur PC...et puis...   ::zzz::

----------


## Morgoth

> C'est un peu moche je trouve.


Mais grave !  :Gerbe: 

D'ailleurs je t'échange quand tu veux une tonne d'EAW contre 1 gramme de WoP.  ::o:  :super affaire:

----------


## Jahwel

> Dès le début ça met dans l'ambiance ...


Ça marche bien Bloodlines en fr avec les PNO ?  ::o:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Ça marche bien Bloodlines en fr avec les PNO ?


Ouaip.  :Cigare: 
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=7639

----------


## Jahwel

> Ouaip. 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=7639


Moi qui m'emmerde à passer trois heures devant un dialogue pour bien le comprendre...  :tired:  Merci c'est bon à savoir, et en plus y'a une tripotée de mods !  ::o:

----------


## --Lourd--



----------


## touriste

on aime changer sa garde robe ? :D

----------


## M.Rick75

Et le nom du jeu???
Star Trek le pouvoir de la... de... mince, y a pas un truc d'énergie mystique dans Star Trek?

----------


## chenoir

Si il y en a une. Le Pag des bajorans (et le raktajino des Klingons  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## M.Rick75

:haha: Ahah!
Tu n'as pas vu que je lançais un vil piège pour démasquer les Trekkies du forum.  ::ninja::

----------


## Akva

Spelunky!

MAIS RENTRE BORDEL §§§§§



Ah ben ouais, elle risquait pas de rentrer... elle est morte



Hé ta vu mes boots? Matte les boots



Failli crever pour une clé!



Han tout ça pour un truc moche!
(et j'ai pas compris à quoi ça servait) 



La statue lance une flèche lorsqu'un objet lui passe devant, donc le truc c'est de balancer un caillou, un bombe, un crane, sa copine ( ::ninja:: ) devant pour déclencher le truc, puis passer tranquille après. Sauf que la plus rien pour déclencher le piège : "allez on y croit, avec un peu de chance! A la une, a la deux, à la trois" *blam*
(La porte noire juste derriere moi, c'est la sortie  :Emo: )

Mon score...

----------


## Esotsm

Colin McRae Rally 2. Oui oui, le 2, celui de 1999. Au pad sur PC.

----------


## ikarad

> Colin McRae Rally 2. Oui oui, le 2, celui de 1999. Au pad sur PC.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/a1f1d63...d1844bce6a.jpg


Le seul défaut du 2 était son graphisme avec ses pauvres arbres en sprite 2d tout moisis alors qu'à l'époque on faisait déjà bien mieux. A part ça c'est un grand jeu.

----------


## Akva

Spelunky

 :Cigare:

----------


## Nelfe

Tableau de bord du Concorde dans FS X  :B):

----------


## Crackhead Funky

*Ghostbusters*

  ::lol::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

*MechWarrior: Living Legends* !! Et oui, je vais venir vous emmerder avec lui

----------


## MetalDestroyer

La suite et fin

----------


## chenoir

> Ahah!
> Tu n'as pas vu que je lançais un vil piège pour démasquer les Trekkies du forum.


Ah mais je revendique ma trekkidité.

----------


## kayl257

> *Ghostbusters*
> 
> http://uppix.net/9/0/f/0a2bdad52a1f0...11a04f16tt.jpg


 ::wub:: 
Cay beau!

----------


## Erkin_

MetalDestroyer : Waouh, il est splendide ce mod.

----------


## Pluton

THE OPERATIVE, NO ONE LIVES FOREVER !

Starring Cate Archer (aka the Fox) :





Action :


Suspens...


And a big fat evil Scotsman §

----------


## Plopman

> Cay beau!


Oui mais cay très nase.

*Riddick Hule*

----------


## Pluton

I believe I can fly...


Gimme your parachute !


Ouais, l'espoir fait vivre :


Un club très sixties :

----------


## Pluton

Des missions idiotes :


Non non, je ne suis pas dans l'aquarium vu plus haut :


En tant que vieux con, j'aime ces graphismes et ces textures niveau Half Life 1 ou presque. Le pire c'est que c'est vrai :


En scaphandre dans les hydroponics d'une station orbitale des méchants :


Bon, je vais dormir, j'espère rêver de la belle Cate Archer...  ::love:: 


Ah oui, et quand on rejoue à des perles comme ça, on se dit que les jeux vidéo c'était vraiment mieux avant !

----------


## Sk-flown

> Ah oui, et quand on rejoue à des perles comme ça, on se dit que les jeux vidéo c'était vraiment mieux avant !


"J'l'avais dit!"

Le truc c'est que pour vendre un max les premières semaines on mise tout sur le:"je t'en mets pleins la vue techniquement", avec l'artistique qui passe au second plan, mais sur le longterme la technique vieillit alors que l'artistique perdure, mais ils s'en branlent les financiers que le jeu soit encore sympa 5ans après, il est là le problème de ce média, c'est plus des artistes ou des rêveurs qui travaillent dans leurs coins, c'est des usines.

----------


## Syntaxerror

Pour se redonner un peu d'espoir :




Machinarium.

J'ai mis le premier tableau pour pas que ça hurle au spoiler.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

J'adore ce genre de plan :



Et voilà ! En G2 on rencontre encore des Ken qui pif, là ça lui apprendra à sortir un shoryu piffé dans mon cross up ( comprenne qui pourra ) :

----------


## KiwiX

> *MechWarrior: Living Legends* !! Et oui, je vais venir vous emmerder avec lui 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8ff...d3afe17e45.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/828...a34ba232fa.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/91c...ad4bbd2ece.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b7f...f133c43519.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d69...acbcbea117.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/efc...a4e7858c26.jpg


Tu vas t'arrêter oui  :tired:  _Gniiiiiiiiii §§_

----------


## Marty

> En tant que vieux con, j'aime ces graphismes et ces textures niveau Half Life 1 ou presque. Le pire c'est que c'est vrai :


Moi aussi je trouve que ca a son charme. Faut vraiment que je le trouve (même s'il tournera jamais sur seven) !

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Tu vas t'arrêter oui  _Gniiiiiiiiii §§_


J'espère trop une bonne promo Crysis Pack maintenant.

----------


## KiwiX

> J'espère trop une bonne promo Crysis Pack maintenant.


Le complete pack étant à 60 € sur Steam, on peut toujours rêver  ::o:

----------


## kayl257

J'ai payé la maximum edition 14€ en import UK...

----------


## Crackhead Funky

> Oui mais cay très nase.


C'est vrai que c'est très répétitif,mais l'ambiance me plait,je m'amuse bien.

----------


## war-p

> Moi aussi je trouve que ca a son charme. Faut vraiment que je le trouve (même s'il tournera jamais sur seven) !


  Et pourquoi pas? j'ai pas encore essayé (un pote m'a tiré le jeu, et il me le rend pas... ::|: ) mais je pense qu'il fonctionne, sinon, il fonctionne très bien sous linux  ::P:

----------


## Dark Fread

Je suis sûr que vous saurez apprécier le bon goût certain émanant de ce post.








Spoiler Alert! 


C'est ce que j'appellerais une main aux Faith.

----------


## HristHelheim

Alalala, mais c'est des soeurs, tu peux pas comprendre  ::P: 

Moi j'aurai bien trafiquer le 2nd screens pour mettre un CPC  ::):

----------


## Goji

ou un DTC :jesors:

----------


## chenoir

> C'est vrai que c'est très répétitif,mais l'ambiance me plait,je m'amuse bien.


Le jeu est pas mal, ca fait très ghostbuster, par contre je ne peux que me plaindre du portage plus que franchement mauvais de ce jeu. Sérieusement, du 2 images par seconde avec les options toutes au mini à certains endroits alors que Crysis tout à fond tourne entre 35 et 40 fps en moyenne, c'est pas normal.

----------


## Setzer

> Le jeu est pas mal, ca fait très ghostbuster, par contre je ne peux que me plaindre du portage plus que franchement mauvais de ce jeu. Sérieusement, du 2 images par seconde avec les options toutes au mini à certains endroits alors que Crysis tout à fond tourne entre 35 et 40 fps en moyenne, c'est pas normal.



Ouais pareil avec une 4870 gs et je ne sais pas si ca te le fais aussi mais le reglage de la sensibilité souris est bien relou, parfois ca part sur le coté très brusquement...

heureusement que l'ambiance est bien la  ::wub::

----------


## chenoir

Nan, pas de problème avec la souris heureusement.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Moi j'aurai bien trafiquer le 2nd screens pour mettre un CPC

----------


## chenoir

Fans les dents, pas sans les dents  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Dark Fread

Oui, bon  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

::XD:: 
Je vois venir d'ici une bonne fournée de scrinechotes trafiqués. Des motivés ?

----------


## chenoir

CPF : Carresses moi Pas les Fesses

----------


## HristHelheim

Ahah, pas mal pas mal, en plus on voit mieux la main au ***  ::P: 

Ya pas de topic de détournement de photos/screens et co sur le fofo ?

----------


## Froyok

> Ahah, pas mal pas mal, en plus on voit mieux la main au *** 
> 
> Ya pas de topic de détournement de photos/screens et co sur le fofo ?


Si !
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=13111

----------


## HristHelheim

J'aurai du m'en douter, ya tout sur ce forum ^^ juste le titre qui m'a fait zapper, Merci!

----------


## Crackhead Funky

> Le jeu est pas mal, ca fait très ghostbuster, par contre je ne peux que me plaindre du portage plus que franchement mauvais de ce jeu. Sérieusement, du 2 images par seconde avec les options toutes au mini à certains endroits alors que Crysis tout à fond tourne entre 35 et 40 fps en moyenne, c'est pas normal.


C'est vrai que par moments ça déconne plein pot.
La 1ere scène dans l'hôtel,avec le fantôme du pécheur et la flotte partout, a mis mon pc a genoux.
Mais au prix ou je l'ai choppé,je suis pas trop regardant.

Pour pas être hs:

Silent Hunter IV: Wolves of the Pacific.

Mon premier navire Japonais coulé!

boum!








Mouhahahaha!!

----------


## chenoir

Exactement la même. Je suis mort quelques fois parce que je pouvais pas viser ces fichus chandeliers araignée avec seulement 2 fps.

----------


## day08/epidemic

> Le jeu est pas mal, ca fait très ghostbuster, par contre je ne peux que me plaindre du portage plus que franchement mauvais de ce jeu. Sérieusement, du 2 images par seconde avec les options toutes au mini à certains endroits alors que Crysis tout à fond tourne entre 35 et 40 fps en moyenne, c'est pas normal.


pour avoir regarder le taux d'utilisation gpu/cpu... crysis tire à mort sur le gpu et ghostbusters est plutôt très exigeant niveau cpu... j'arrive à des 100% d'occupation cpu sur GB (un C2Q@3.8Ghz)... surement à cause de la physique.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Un duo de MadCat ennemies à même pas 50 m


A peine entrer dans mon Bushwalker, me voilà déjà assaillit par le lance flamme ennemi. Tandis que le madcat allié face à moi repose en paix en attendant que son réacteur refroidisse


C'est un joyeux bordel ce Hangar !! Un ennemi s'est faufilé


Manges mes p***** de missiles longues portées !!


Aaaaargghh du Bloom !! du satané bloom, mes yeux !!!



Oh oui !!! j'ai enfin mon MadCat !! Je vais leur faire bouffer du ERPPC !!

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Des missions idiotes :
> http://imgur.com/kWdP1l.png
> 
> Non non, je ne suis pas dans l'aquarium vu plus haut :
> http://imgur.com/Oiaz1l.png
> 
> En tant que vieux con, j'aime ces graphismes et ces textures niveau Half Life 1 ou presque. Le pire c'est que c'est vrai :
> http://imgur.com/1qaWWl.jpg
> 
> ...


Ah c'est malin, maintenant j'ai envie d'y jouer... Pffff.  ::|:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Bon, je ne sais pas trop où poser la question mais vu que c'est ici que j'ai découvert le sujet en rapport avec ce que je vais demander, je le fais ici :

J'avais vu de "superbes" screens d'anciens GTA. Genre Vice City / San Andreas. Il me semble que ça tournait avec EMB Series mais j'aimerais savoir s'il y a des trucs particuliers à savoir ou d'autres mods graphiques populaires.

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider (de mémoire, c'était Olipro), ce serait bien friendly-user.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Ca va couper chérie.

J'ai acheté Trine et je ne le regrette vraiment pas, l'ambiance est enchanteresse et le gameplay au petit oignions.

----------


## zwzsg

> Han tout ça pour un truc moche!
> (et j'ai pas compris à quoi ça servait)


Ca sert à voir les pierres précieuses dans les murs (comme les lunettes), et surtout, à trouver l'entrée du marché noir. Mais faut pas le laisser au sol...





> La statue lance une flèche lorsqu'un objet lui passe devant, donc le truc c'est de balancer un caillou, un bombe, un crane, sa copine () devant pour déclencher le truc, puis passer tranquille après. Sauf que la plus rien pour déclencher le piège


Il te restait même pas une bombe ou une corde? Tu connais le truc pour faire tomber une bombe ou une corde?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

*MechWarrior: Living Legends*, oh que oui.

Une petite partie avec Patou et DavidGuigui sur un serveur 32 places. 



Patou aime bien se frotter avec les mecchas de ces collègues


Une petite ballade en Egypte.


Home sweet home


Un missile Arrow IV a fait des ravages mais pertes ennemi ou alliée ?


Saleté de soleil


Il a un jolie cul le MadCat de DavidGuigui


Transformer 2 mais WTF !!!

----------


## zwzsg

J'allais oublié de poster des screenshots:

*Condamné Encore*

----------


## JudaGrumme

Rah mais Mechwarrior  :Bave: 

Je vais devoir réinstaller Crysis.  ::sad::

----------


## Slayertom

Un test pour préparer la coop de vendredi sur arma2 avec le mod ACE et la mission VTS

----------


## Akva

> Ca sert à voir les pierres précieuses dans les murs (comme les lunettes), et surtout, à trouver l'entrée du marché noir. Mais faut pas le laisser au sol...


J'ai fini par comprendre, quelques dizaines de morts plus tard...
Par contre je savais pas qu'il y avait un marché noir, ce jeu est vraiment plein de surprises! Merci!




> Il te restait même pas une bombe ou une corde? Tu connais le truc pour faire tomber une bombe ou une corde?


Plus de bombes ni de cordes  ::ninja:: 

ALLEZ, une ptite fournée de sshots (spoiler, mais bon, sur un  jeu comme spelunky je sais pas si on peut parler de spoiler):

Gazon?



Gazon!



Quelques morts plus tard, 

Spoiler Alert! 


retour à la fin du lvl 4

 :





Spoiler Alert! 


Il veut 1 000 000$ pour créer un passage direct au lvl 5





Il mentait pas!





1321657687654 morts plus tard (la j'ai mit un lien quand même ^^ ):

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/3ed0616...e701e514a7.jpg

----------


## Logan

Le zoli dragon tiré de l'intro de *Bahamut Lagoon* que je viens de commencer sur SNES

----------


## Shapa

> Le zoli dragon tiré de l'intro de *Bahamut Lagoon* que je viens de commencer sur SNES 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/40e...7dc24b3d52.jpg


 ::o:  T'arrives a faire des screenshots de ta snes!

----------


## Logan

> T'arrives a faire des screenshots de ta snes!


Ouai, directement de la télé via mon APN 178,4 Gigawatts de pixel shader 8.0

----------


## Dark Fread

> ...blabla *Bahamut Lagoon* blabla...


 :Bave:

----------


## chenoir

Bahamut Lagoon, l'un des meilleurs RPG tactique de tous les temps, tout simplement  ::lol:: .

----------


## Non_Identifie

> Ouai, directement de la télé via mon APN 178,4 Gigawatts de pixel shader 8.0


Ce n'est pas la crise pour tout le monde hein...

Bon sinon, le coucher de soleil après un orage, même dans gta4 ça a la classe  :B):

----------


## skyblazer

> Bahamut Lagoon, l'un des meilleurs RPG tactique de tous les temps, tout simplement .


Et si on n'aime pas et qu'on préfère la testostérone des affrontements de mecha de Front Mission, on se fait lyncher ?  ::O:

----------


## Elidjah

Lotro !

----------


## chenoir

> Et si on n'aime pas et qu'on préfère la testostérone des affrontements de mecha de Front Mission, on se fait lyncher ?


C'est pour ca que j'ai dit "L'un des".

Mais oui tu te feras lyncher. Et pendre par les orteils jusqu'à ce qu'ils en deviennent noirs et se décomposent d'eux-même.

----------


## Say hello

Je suis le seul a être déçu de pas avoir la possibilité de serrer la chieuse en fin alternative plutôt que la fin semi 'ni-vu-ni-connu-jte-boucle-mais-pas-trop'?

----------


## ikarad



----------


## WoweeZowee

> http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/3107/code006.png
> 
> http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/4439/code005.png
> http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/4292/code004.png
> http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/9241/code003.png


Merci, Ikarad  :;):

----------


## ikarad

> Merci, Ikarad


Pourquoi si c'est pas indiscret?
Si c'est pour ce que je t'ai conseillé dans l'autre topic, c'était pas une blague, ce RPG va te convenir comme un gant et de toute façon il est excellent comme jeu.

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Pourquoi si c'est pas indiscret?
> Si c'est pour ce que je t'ai conseillé dans l'autre topic, c'était pas une blague, ce RPG va te convenir comme un gant et de toute façon il est excellent comme jeu.


Je le prends sérieusement. Je connaissais cet univers dark fantasy de nom et je compte m'y intéresser comme je l'ai fait pour  "feu" Planescape (le vrai, pas celui repris par ces nazes de wyzards of the côte à l'os)

----------


## ikarad

> Je le prends sérieusement. Je connaissais cet univers dark fantasy de nom et je compte m'y intéresser comme je l'ai fait pour  "feu" Planescape (le vrai, pas celui repris par ces nazes de wyzards of the côte à l'os)


Le jeu est dispo en abandonware et donc tu devrais le trouver sans problème. Et tu me diras ce que tu en penses. Mais je doute pas qu'il te plaira.
Pour moi, parmi tous les rpgs micro auquel j'ai joué depuis le milieu des années 80, c'est celui qui a la meilleure ambiance. Ils ont réussit quelque chose de vraiment formidable.

----------


## Rikimaru

De retour sur World of Warcraft en attendant cataclysme.

----------


## Olipro

premiere bataille de mon armée indépendante

----------


## chenoir

J'aime pas les indépendantistes. Seule l'allégeance au Khan des Kerghit Karnates peut vous garantir prospérité et massacres pour les siècles à venir.

----------


## Nilsou

> premiere bataille de mon armée indépendante
> http://uppix.net/a/c/7/6ae1cde56dd96...dc1eca47tt.jpg


c'est quel jeux?

----------


## chenoir

Mount and Blade.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Mount and Blade.


 :Bave:

----------


## Olipro

ma premiere prison indépendante et sa population à quelques milliers de pieces d'or chaque tête.

----------


## Nilsou

> Mount and Blade.


C'est quels style? je ne connais pas.

----------


## Anonyme871

> C'est quels style? je ne connais pas.


Simulation de chevalier  :Bave: 

---------- Post ajouté à 01h07 ----------

Non c'est un peu dans la veine des X3 (en moins complexe et plus action) mais au moyen-âge.

----------


## tim987

*Un petit peu d'Arma II* dans ce monde brute.

_Mettre le jingle de TF1 en fond sonore pour se mettre dans le bain._

*voix de Claire C.*_Les forces de la coalition se déploient un peu partout dans le monde, de Quesh Kibrul à Podagorsk, afin de lutter contre la menace soviètique grandissante. L'armée soviètique quant à elle poursuit ses incursions en territoire allié, malgrès une condamnation des pays membres de l'ONU [etc]..._



Unité du SAS ouvrant la voie pour des chars _Challengers_ en plein désert au crépuscule.



Opération d'infiltration commando pour le SBS.



_Puma_ anglais déposant une unité de l'USMC dans les plaines d'Everon.



Patrouille de routine par une section Danoise à Quesh Kibrul appuyée par un _Bradley_ de l'USMC.



Arrivé d'un groupe d'_AH-64D_ à la base aérienne de Quesh Kibrul.



Déploiement de l'armée allemande à Podagorsk.

_La tension entre les deux blocs se fait de plus en plus palpable...(suite à venir)_

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Et si on n'aime pas et qu'on préfère la testostérone des affrontements de mecha de Front Mission, on se fait lyncher ?


Non moi je te rejoins !  :;):

----------


## Slayertom

Un petit mod sur COH

----------


## raven33.be

link du mod au die §§§§














merci =D

----------


## Slayertom

Il vaut pas le coup pour l'instant. Les zombies sont très peu réactif, il y a pas mal de bugs et il est vraiment pas tres intéressant. Seul les nouveaux modèles et les armes modernes sont sympa mais ca vaut pas le coup de le telechoper pour ça.

Si tu veux quand meme tenter l'expérience malgré ma mise en garde, tu le trouvera ici http://forums.relicnews.com/showthread.php?t=208919

----------


## tim987

*Arma II* encore et toujours.  ::wub:: 



Infiltration de Navy Seals en milieu hostile.



Intervention rapide dans un entrepôt appartenant aux insurgés.



Embuscade d'un _Bradley_.



Poste de contrôle Sud-Duala. Section de l'USMC renforçant le dispositif local.



Résultat d'un échange de tir entre un _BMD-1_ et un peloton motorisé de Marines.

Voilà. Et bonne année aux CPC d'arma II (et aux autres aussi  :tired: ).

----------


## touriste

La skin et la couleur du sabre originale qui déchire bien :D


Petit QTE pour achever un gros mob


Proxy qui fait mumuse avec ses déguisements


Eat my critical 20, bitch


C'est plus jolie là :

----------


## Graine

Une des bonnes résolutions pour cette année me mettre sèrieusement a Flacon 4.0(burp)
Enfin sèrieusement au premier décollage j'ai juste oublié de rentrer le train :
Free Falcon 5.3 en fait  ::):

----------


## Graine

> *Arma II* encore et toujours. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/220...80338ae582.jpg
> 
> Infiltration de Navy Seals en milieu hostile.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6c0...e95c0a7999.jpg
> 
> Intervention rapide dans un entrepôt appartenant aux insurgés.
> ...


Ne pas craquer...Surtout ne pas craquer !!!

----------


## Killy

Left 4 Dead 2



_Death from...everywhere !_

----------


## Froyok

Campagne "Escape from butcher bay"


Une ombre rooooooooode...




Putain je suis tombé en admiration au moins 2 minutes sur cet effet de lumière...


Butcher bay, toujours aussi classe...


Butcher bay, inside.

----------


## tim987

> Ne pas craquer...Surtout ne pas craquer !!!


Ben craques, tu le regretteras pas si tu recherches une bonne simulation d'infanterie, et que tu veux te lancer dans le multi (très bonne communauté CPC  :;):  ). Par contre bonne config' recommandée tout de même.

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Campagne "Escape from butcher bay"
> 
> http://uppix.net/2/4/3/7f1774fdc9ebd...dd1bfd68tt.jpg
> Une ombre rooooooooode...
> 
> http://uppix.net/7/4/e/7f0b47789d815...c6efaa94tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/f/4/9/267a1666f7614...b5cfe7abtt.jpg
> Putain je suis tombé en admiration au moins 2 minutes sur cet effet de lumière...
> ...


Un régal, ce topic ! EFBB est un grand FPS avec une ambiance fantastique (surtout à partir de la prison ds les bas-fonds, MAX 2)
...et une utilsation de la sky-box 2D magnifique comme en témoigne ton screen de l'entrée de la prison . C'est pas de moi mais bon,  un exemple de la sky box de Riddick : http://media.pc.ign.com/media/691/69...g_2511774.html

----------


## Froyok

> Un régal, ce topic ! EFPB est un grand FPS avec une ambiance fantastique (surtout à partir de la prison ds les bas-fonds, MAX 2)
> ...et une utilsation de la sky-box 2D magnifique comme en témoigne ton screen de l'entrée de la prison .


Ouais mais je préfère le EFBB original !  :;): 
La le HDR est trop fort est les texture même pas rehaussé, je suis déçu.
Mais bon, riddick...  ::wub::

----------


## Dark Fread

C'est beau  :Bave: 


Scénario de merde et dialogues risibles  :Bave: 


Woputain mon framerate  :Bave:

----------


## gripoil

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f8d...7b7dcaabbc.jpg


J'suis le seul chez qui la physx fait pas ramer alors que ma config se nazifie de jours en jours   ::huh::

----------


## Dark Fread

Nan mais je suis sur une Ati 4850, aussi. 

Et vraiment, je persiste à dire que PhysX c'est de la blague (pour un utilisation aussi anodine que dans Mirror's Edge, j'entends). Ces effets de déchirure, il y a exactement le même genre dans Cellfactor (ou sa demo Combat Training, je sais plus), et ça divise pas mon framerate par un facteur de 10. Etrange  ::rolleyes::

----------


## gripoil

> Nan mais je suis sur une Ati 4850, aussi. 
> 
> Et vraiment, je persiste à dire que PhysX c'est de la blague (pour un utilisation aussi anodine que dans Mirror's Edge, j'entends). Ces effets de déchirure, il y a exactement le même genre dans Cellfactor (ou sa demo Combat Training, je sais plus), et ça divise pas mon framerate par un facteur de 10. Etrange


Ah ça oui c'est sur que c'est du pipeau, le cpu le faisait déjà très bien avant  via havok et sans pomper tant que ça. Mais bon on le sait tous  :^_^: 

N'empeche que ça a de la gueule dans Mirror's edge.

----------


## Anonyme1023

Le soucis de Framerate avec Mirror's Edge venait du fait qu'il fallait installer le patch PhysX du JEU (celui sur le dvd) et non pas le mettre à jour avec les derniers Driver....

A l'époque le problème venait de là

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> C'est beau 
> Scénario de merde et dialogues risibles 
> Woputain mon framerate


Avec le gameplay en plus et le multi aux fraises ca résume bien le jeu.
Par contre fait gaffe tu baves beaucoup.

----------


## Apokteino

> Par contre fait gaffe tu baves beaucoup.


 ::lol::

----------


## L'invité

L'effet de masse.

J'ai refini le jeu hier et j'ai mis un peu longtemps pour comprendre comment prendre un screen sur ce jeu, résultat j'ai que celui là (mais il en vaut la peine) :

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Je mets les pieds ou je veux.


Ca devient un clin d'œil obligatoire dans les blockbuster en ce moment, déjà GTA4 et Mass Effect maintenant.  :tired:

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Ca devient un clin d'œil obligatoire dans les blockbuster en ce moment, déjà GTA4 et Mass Effect maintenant.


C'est indispensable, ça fait adulte et bad boy... le rêve de tous les joueurs qui veulent se sentir poilus  ::rolleyes::

----------


## L'invité

> Ca devient un clin d'œil obligatoire dans les blockbuster en ce moment, déjà GTA4 et Mass Effect maintenant.


Ouai, enfin Mass Effect il a deux ans quand même.  ::rolleyes:: 
Mais oui t'as pas tord.

Moi j'attend le dialogue "Fais pas le con Philippe!" "Ta gueule enculaaaayyyyyyy §"

----------


## gripoil

J'ai d'ailleurs cru voir dans GTA IV: "On va manger des chips t'entends, DES CHIPS!"

J'pense bien sur que le mec disait pas du tout ça, trip des sous-titreurs.

----------


## --Lourd--

> Une des bonnes résolutions pour cette année me mettre sèrieusement a Flacon 4.0(burp)
> Enfin sèrieusement au premier décollage j'ai juste oublié de rentrer le train :
> Free Falcon 5.3 en fait 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/240c...f27090029b.jpg


Je te conseil plutôt Open Falcon.

----------


## Aghora

> Moi j'attend le dialogue "Fais pas le con Philippe!" "Ta gueule enculaaaayyyyyyy §"


"Salow !!"

Raaah  :Bave:  ! 

Dans Sacred 2 il y a une référence à la classe américaine "Je préfère partir plutôt que d'entendre ça plutôt que d'être sourd!"...

----------


## Nelfe

> J'ai d'ailleurs cru voir dans GTA IV: "On va manger des chips t'entends, DES CHIPS!"
> 
> J'pense bien sur que le mec disait pas du tout ça, trip des sous-titreurs.


Si si, ça y est  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Des screens d'ArmA 2 sur ACE avec des canards:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

La suite:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Et fin:

----------


## Froyok

Putain les décors sont vide !  ::O:

----------


## Voodoonice

> Putain les décors sont vide !


Les pleines désertiques ça n'a jamais était réputé pour être chargées  ::rolleyes::

----------


## tim987

Il a la végétation au minimum on dirait aussi...  :tired:

----------


## Say hello

Même les 2/3 screen de la ville/village/camp ça déborde pas de détail.

----------


## Jean Pale

Ouais, pauvre mappeur amateur.  ::rolleyes::  Il aurait vraiment pu détailler sa map de plusieurs Km² ce fainéant !

----------


## Slayertom

Bienvenu dans une ville dans le désert

C'est un scandale mais que foutent les architectes et les botanistes de ces villes ?

----------


## Voodoonice

> Bienvenu dans une ville dans le désert
> http://www.diapo.ch/photos/photo/3967_D2FT6059.jpg
> C'est un scandale mais que foutent les architectes et les botanistes de ces villes ?


 :^_^:

----------


## Nilsou

> Bienvenu dans une ville dans le désert
> http://www.diapo.ch/photos/photo/3967_D2FT6059.jpg
> C'est un scandale mais que foutent les architectes et les botanistes de ces villes ?


Des carrés? Ce sont des architecte maniaco-compulsif qui ne peuvent faire que des carrés et des cubes, alors ils immigrent dans les déserts, logique. Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu te pose la question.

----------


## Say hello

Nan mais juste 2-3 petits trucs qui trainent dans toute pauvre ville de desert qui se respectent, genre une roue de vélo, un parpaing, un tas de dechet... mais là c'est nickel, manque le panneau de la ville avec un autocollant "ville propre 2009" et 3 autocollant de petits trêfles.  ::rolleyes:: 

j'ai vu plus de détails dans farcry 2, ce sont les mappeurs je gta4 qui doivent se retourner dans leur baignoire en or.  :tired:

----------


## Jean Pale

> j'ai vu plus de détails dans farcry 2


Oui enfin, comparer une map (linéaire et fermée qui plus est) de professionnels à une map faite par UN amateur, bof. Et rien n'empêche le mission maker de poser des props (ou mieux, de la vie civile et animale), c'est pas figé tu sais.

----------


## Say hello

C'est pas tamponné dessus que c'est une map amateur.  :WTF: 

C'est pas non plus comme si c'était écrit entre 2 screens.

----------


## Jean Pale

Si.  :B):  Presque tout ce que vous voyez sur les screens, que ce soit les unités, les armes, les maps, est fait par des amateurs.

----------


## Say hello

J'ai pas arma2 et je m'interesse pas aux mods des jeux que je n'ai pas.

"Sur ACE" ça signifie pas grand chose pour moi.

N'empêche que c'est un peu vide, même pour une ville d'amateur.  :tired:  :chiant:

----------


## Froyok

Que ce soit amateur n'excuse rien. Bref, en avis de mappeur, c'est vide car ça manque de détails comme dis plus haut : bicyclettes mortes (soit sans roues), parpaings, barils, planches de bois, détritus (surtout que ça doit être facile à mettre par décals), un peu d'herbe, des cadavres...

----------


## Jean Pale

Dans ArmA, y'a le mappeur (qui fait une île plus ou moins détaillée de x*x km) et le mission maker. C'est au mission maker de poser tout ça :répète: Mais en général on évite, autant maximiser les performances.

M'enfin, on peut arrêter le HS vous comprenez rien t'façon.  ::ninja::

----------


## tim987

Le but c'est pas d'avoir une ville remplie de dechets en même temps hein, c'est une simulation de champs de bataille, pas GTA.

Il faut un vaste terrain de jeu, quelques villes pour du MOUT, des armes aux comportements réalistes, des véhicules détaillés et contemporains. C'est "_Armed Assault_" hein pas "_Veolea ramasse vos ordures_". Le jeu est suffisament exigeant en ressources sans surcharger en détails inutiles, car je peux te le certifier quand tu es dans l'action, ce genre de truc tu t'en fou.

Allez pour ne pas être HS trop longtemps...*Arma II* le mal aimé  :Emo: 



Combien d'anges peuvent danser sur la tête d'une aiguille ?



Et à ce moment là mon copilote, s'est tourné vers moi, et m'a dit "est ce que tu m'aimes ?"  ::O: 



Est ce_ Modern Warfare 2_ ? Non ! _Stalker_ ? Non! C'est _Arma 2_ !  ::P:

----------


## skyblazer

> Est ce_ Modern Warfare 2_ ? Non ! _Stalker_ ? Non! C'est _Arma 2_ !


Evident que ce n'est pas Stalker, des types avec une combis blanches dans la zone ? Ils n'ont pas peur de se salir  ::P:

----------


## Say hello

Tu serais content de t'allonger derrière un tas d'ordure pour avoir un abris de fortune.
Mais promis la prochaine guerre je préviens les habitants de passer un coup de balai dans la rue avant.  :tired:

----------


## skyblazer

> Tu serais content de t'allonger derrière un tas d'ordure pour avoir un abris de fortune.
> Mais promis la prochaine guerre je préviens les habitants de passer un coup de balai dans la rue avant.


Surtout qu'une combinaison bien blanche dans un milieu plutôt ex-URSS avec des bâtiments marrons/gris et un climat plutôt capricieux c'est discret  :tired:

----------


## ninja67

> Surtout qu'une combinaison bien blanche dans un milieu plutôt ex-URSS avec des bâtiments marrons/gris et un climat plutôt capricieux c'est discret



Bof ! Ils se balladent bien tous avec des frontales de nuit alors la discretion...  :tired:

----------


## Babz

20 posts et un seul avec screenshots ... WAW ! Je me demande pourquoi ce topic s'appelle pas "le topic ou l'on critique pseudo-artistiquement quelques (et encore, vraiment pas beaucoup) screens" ...  :tired:

----------


## terciperix

Atome, me voilà ! ::P: 



Oblivion spotted !



Spoiler Alert! 


http://img38.imageshack.us/i/screenshot6y.png/



 ::O:  :tired:

----------


## shortanswer

OU KON VA ROBERT §§§

----------


## Froyok

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b74...fd2d3ea969.jpg OU KON VA ROBERT §§§


En gentleman je répondrais : DTC !  :B):

----------


## aKa.

*ArmA II - Vendredi 01 Janvier 2010 - Coop CanardPC*

 

 

 

 
*Tout le reste : Partie 1 - Partie 2 - Partie 3*

----------


## Froyok

Un peu d'herbe et ça passe tout de suite mieux !  :B): 

---------

Et comme faut du screenshot, voilà un peu de *stalker clear sky* :

Comment ça j'aurais du m'abstenir ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Graine

> Je te conseil plutôt Open Falcon.


OK bah je vais effectivement me mettre sur Open Parce que ff m'a l'air buggé jusqu'a la möelle.

----------


## gripoil

Ca fait plaisir de retrouver les deux barjos!

----------


## war-p

> Un peu d'herbe et ça passe tout de suite mieux ! 
> 
> ---------
> 
> Et comme faut du screenshot, voilà un peu de *stalker clear sky* :
> http://uppix.net/1/3/8/d5649363b24d4...a7bcdabatt.jpg
> Comment ça j'aurais du m'abstenir ?



Tu vas mourir  ::ninja::

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Atome, me voilà !
> 
> 
> 
> Oblivion spotted !


Pitié *terciperix*, faut arrêter de balancer du screen par le biais d'*imageshack*, pour les gens ayant une petite connection ça ne pardonne pas.
C''est d'autant plus bête que *Canard PC* propose le même type de service en 100 fois plus rapide (si si, page d'accueil du site, colonne de gauche, vers le milieu de la page "*tof.canardpc.com*") !

Merci d'y penser pour les prochaines 

Bon, sinon, hop, pour pas être trop HS :

Trine, somptueux et vraiment fun !

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Trine, somptueux et vraiment fun !


Oh oui, un bijou ce jeu.  ::wub::

----------


## Marchemort

*The Chronicles of Riddick : Escape from Butcher Bay*


Oulàlà, il a pas l'air content envers le monsieur Riddick.  ::o: 


En même temps, je le comprends, cette prison est un endroit tellement charmant.  ::unsure:: 


C'est vrai qu'avoir enfin de la lumière c'est cool, mais si on peut même plus se cacher, c'est tout de suite moins marrant.  ::ninja::

----------


## gripoil

*Ben there, Dan that.
*
Oulah ça sent le gros délire portnawak. Scène de début avec du bla bla genre "Well i had to use many objets with other objects, but i finally got that wizzobang fireworks off the blind monkey"  :nawak: 

Puis on assemble des trucs avec d'autres trucs, et ça part en couille puis scene d'intro avec musique sympa et :


Bon la résolution, la police, la couleur, j'ai parfois du mal a lire ce qu'il y'a écrit dans les bulles surtout que ça dure pile le temps de lire et parfois la phrase fait tout l'écran écrit comme ça  :tired: 
Mais ça a l'air trippant.

----------


## Anton

Je reconnais pas le 3e perso, c'est une référence à quel jeu ?

----------


## Vautour

> Je reconnais pas le 3e perso, c'est une référence à quel jeu ?


Full Throttle ?

----------


## Anton

J'avais un doute  :tired:  Mais c'était logique. Merci  ::):

----------


## Akva

Spelunky...



Merci jetpack, tu va me manquer, sans toi je suis pas pret de revenir jusque la  ::'(:

----------


## Ezechiel

Pas de débat sur les hébergeurs d'image ici, c'est le topic des screenshots et que des screenshots. Vous pouvez parfaitement ouvrir un topic pour en débattre dans la partie software, si il n'existe pas déjà ce dont je doute. Et si il devait n'y avoir qu'une raison d'héberger vos images sur tofcanardpc, faite le parce que ça fait plaisir. Merci.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

MechWarrior: Living Legends

Infiltration dans les marécages


Une bataille fait rage à quelques centaines de mètre plus loins


Tout ce brouillard, on n'y voit rien !! Et puis admirez cette projection du soleil ?!?


Bienvenue dans la salle de commandement


Qu'il est jolie ce Vulture !! je le veux !!!


Mon blindé à moia !!!!


Je me sens vraiment tout petit face à ce Mech Lourd

----------


## Appolyon13

Il y'a vraiment un interet a jouer les blindés, ou ils sont aussi faible que d'habitude ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Il y'a vraiment un interet a jouer les blindés, ou ils sont aussi faible que d'habitude ?


Leur blindage sont loin d'être similaire à ceux de Mechwarrior 2 et 4. Je ne le comparerai pas avec le 3 vu que j'avais fait que la démo et je ne me souviens plus du tout le feeling.

Sur MWLL, les blindés ont une bonne résistance mais reste plus fragile qu'un Mech. L'avantage de piloter un blindé en dehors d'avoir un armement aussi dévastateur qu'un Mech Moyen/Lourd, c'est surtout le niveau de surchauffe qui est bien bas. Autre avantage des blindés, sont leur capacité de se déplacer assez rapidement et vu leur petite taille, ils peuvent faire de vrai carnage à très courte distance.

En combat longue distance, ils peuvent aussi faire très mal avec les LRM qui sont tirés en cloche (décollage verticale) ou via les armes énergétiques longues portées.

Même topo pour les VTOL/Chasseurs. Sauf qu'eux ont l'avantage d'être encore plus maniable, plus rapide bien que font des dégats moyens.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Back to the future, aujourd'hui la Porte de Baldur II



Parfois oui, je suis au moins aussi intelligent qu'un hamster.

----------


## Darkath

En position ...

Attention ...


FEU, mais FEU bordel, aaarrrrrrggh *tuuuuuuuuuut*



Capitaine, Capitaine ! On a perdu le centre de controle !

----------


## Pluton

::wub::

----------


## gripoil

> http://imgur.com/Ux3U5l.jpg
> 
> http://imgur.com/1iN4ol.jpg
> 
> http://imgur.com/tEYcf.png
> 
> http://imgur.com/PISiCl.jpg


A part des proportions un peu zarbis parfois, ce jeu a franchement un putain de style graphique qui le rend trop bô  ::wub::  !

----------


## n0ra

Cay bow.


Même pas peur.


Même pas mal.


Pas trop chaud?


 ::huh:: 


J'y vais ... ou pas.


T'énerve pas chérie, je vais faire la vaisselle de suite.


J'aime ce jeu et son ambiance bien flippante.

----------


## crazycow

Who you gonna call?

[IMG][/IMG]

Ca vaut largement ses 7€....y'a vraiment l'ambiance des films...
(bizarre le screen est crade :s...d'ailleurs pas moyen d'activer l'AA ? )

----------


## zwzsg

Les félins aiment le poisson:



J'ai appris à mon lynx a lancer une épée qui se bat toute seule:



Au début je croyais que les batons du mago étaient des armes de mélées, et que pour tirer à distance il fallait un sort:



Du coup dès que je rencontrais un boss


je manquais de mana:



Puis j'ai compris comment tirer à distance avec la touche shift a peu près en mête temps que j'ai trouvé une arme de rang violet, qui pompe la vie et l'energie:


Du coup c'est devenu beaucoup plus facile:



Et le titre du jeu pour les ronchons:

----------


## terciperix

Warhammer 40K Dawn of war 2 
Best Game Ever  :B):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

MechWarrior: Living Legends

Magnifique explosion


Préparez vous, la nuit arrive. Les combats vont devenir plus difficile


Début des hostilités dans le prénombre. Heureusement que j'ai mes visions nocturnes


FUUUUUUUUUU mes visions nocturnes sont HS. Baisse d'énergie importante, raaaaaah


Un canard dans son Vulture pour réparation


Les missiles font de merveilleux feux artifices


Home sweet Home

----------


## Reguen

> *Ben there, Dan that.
> *
> Oulah ça sent le gros délire portnawak. Scène de début avec du bla bla genre "Well i had to use many objets with other objects, but i finally got that wizzobang fireworks off the blind monkey" 
> 
> Puis on assemble des trucs avec d'autres trucs, et ça part en couille puis scene d'intro avec musique sympa et :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5c7...5de2affc38.jpg
> 
> Bon la résolution, la police, la couleur, j'ai parfois du mal a lire ce qu'il y'a écrit dans les bulles surtout que ça dure pile le temps de lire et parfois la phrase fait tout l'écran écrit comme ça 
> Mais ça a l'air trippant.


Oui, super tripant  ::wub:: 

Pour le texte, tu as mis la vitesse d'affichage au minimum dans les options ?  ::):

----------


## J-D

Aliens vs predator.

----------


## WoweeZowee

> http://imgur.com/Ux3U5l.jpg
> 
> http://imgur.com/1iN4ol.jpg
> 
> http://imgur.com/tEYcf.png
> 
> http://imgur.com/PISiCl.jpg


Le FPS le plus long du monde et le plus poilant. J'adore la conversation philosophique sur la bière entre deux gardes dans le niveau autrichien (ou allemand, je sais plus). J'ai passé un moment inoubliable sur ce FPS que je n'ai JAMAIS revendu.

----------


## wam

Démo de Wings of prey:

Berlin, une jolie ville.

Mais d'un accueil.. Chaleureux.


D'un autre côté, à l'Ouest, les mitrailleurs allemands vous font vite ressembler à un emmenthal:


Un stucka à la mer, et on s'aperçoit vite que c'est plus arcade qu'IL-2.


Mais en revanche, c'est de toute beauté, la patte graphique donne par moment l'impression d'être dans une partie de _R.U.S.E_

----------


## zwzsg

Après avoir fait quelques niveaux hors campagne principale, celle ci devient beaucoup plus facile:




Y'a de jolies perspectives parfois:






On peut pas nager malheureusement:




Un monde à hub:




Avec là aussi, une architecture que j'aime bien:




Croisement de tirs magiques:




Si tous les premiers étages reposent sur ca, pas étonnant que ça s'écroule:

----------


## Silver

> GTA 4
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/35b...7e4517f46e.jpg


J'en suis exactement au même endroit.  ::P: 

Mais en plus beau.  ::ninja::

----------


## Raton

Un peu de clear sky, ca faisait longtemps

Premiere image quand je commence le jeu et que je sors la tete par la fenetre



Ca m'en fait saigner les yeux tellement c'est classe.

La raison principale que va faire que je vais rejoindre la liberté, leur barman !



Et juste parce que trop beau c'est




Sinon je voudrais remercier steam pour tous les euros qu'ils m'obligent a dépenser avec leur promo à la con...

If there something strange ! In the neighborhood !





J'ai commencé en difficile direct et il est pas si évident ce jeu  ::P:

----------


## Sk-flown

Moi aussi j'ai installé clear sky hier et il fait mal trés mal a ma petite 4850 le salow, mais c'est vrai que les effets carressent la rétine.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Un peu de clear sky, ca faisait longtemps
> 
> Premiere image quand je commence le jeu et que je sors la tete par la fenetre
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a3b...d525b7144b.jpg


Comment t'as mis de l'anti-aliasing ?  :tired:

----------


## Morgoth

C'est la sur-puissance de la compression jpg.  :Cigare:

----------


## BigBoobs

Est-ce que le Clear Sky est utile/bien/baisable ? Il est à 4.99 sur Steam, ayant déjà le premier.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Est-ce que le Clear Sky est utile/bien/baisable ? Il est à 4.99 sur Steam, ayant déjà le premier.


Pour 5€ il est très bien.

----------


## KiwiX

Hommage a Morgoth  ::ninja::  1680x1050 OpenGL lowest, s'tout §§ Au moins, ça plante pas (Wiltjay confirmera)

----------


## chenoir

Bonne idée tiens. On va tous faire des screens en hommage à Morgoth maintenant.  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Darkfun

*Lord of the ring online*

----------


## KiwiX

Et en lowest 800x600, ça donne quoi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Morgoth

> http://screenshot.xfire.com/screensh...f5a9867420.jpg
> 
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/screensh...e59beebe2d.jpg
> 
> Hommage a Morgoth  1680x1050 OpenGL lowest, s'tout §§ Au moins, ça plante pas (Wiltjay confirmera)


800x600.  :Cigare: 

---------- Post ajouté à 15h31 ----------




> Bonne idée tiens. On va tous faire des screens en hommage à Morgoth maintenant. .


800x600.  :Cigare: 

---------- Post ajouté à 15h31 ----------




> Et en lowest 800x600, ça donne quoi ?


+1.  :Cigare:

----------


## Slayertom

Il y avait vraiment beaucoup de zombies pendant cette partie  :tired:

----------


## Say hello

Vous avez utilisé une pipebomb nucléaire?§§

----------


## Froyok

> Il y avait vraiment beaucoup de zombies pendant cette partie 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/81c...b3fdc93638.jpg


 ::|:  Quel jeu ?

----------


## Tien 12

Left 4 Dead. Le 1 ou le 2.

----------


## Skouatteur

> Quel jeu ?


Left 4 Dead, 1 ou 2.

Edit: putain, grillé.

----------


## Slayertom

> Quel jeu ?


Excel 2007

----------


## Logan

> Excel 2007


Fake, y'a même pas de quadrillage. C'est Word çà.

----------


## Dark Fread

J'ai pas suivi, c'est quoi le trip avec Monsieur "800x600" Morgoth ?  ::ninja::

----------


## chenoir

Morgoth peut pas dépassé le 800x600 en very low sur son ordinateur de l'an 1985, alors pour ne pas trop le vexer on fera nos screens exactement de la même manière maintenant.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Morgoth peut pas dépassé le 800x600 en very low sur son ordinateur de l'an *de Grâce* 1985, alors pour ne pas trop le vexer on fera nos screens exactement de la même manière maintenant.


Fixed
Faut poster en imitant la prose de l'époque, pas que l'image.

----------


## Ogib

Une belle mort.



Mais que cay beauuu !

----------


## Jean Pale

*Killing Floor*

Les barrages c'est le bien , mangez-en.





Y'a même des hélicos !

----------


## Silver

Le mod pour Medieval 2 Kingdoms, début de partie avec les gobelins de la nuit.

- Envoi de "quelques" éclaireurs pour... éclairer.


- Rencontre avec une armée naine, deux fois moins nombreuse mais avec des armures lourdes... une bonne défaite.



- La neige ça pique les yeux.


- Waaaaargh !  :B):

----------


## KiwiX

> *Killing Floor*


Faudrait penser aux images/vidéos de mes performances.

----------


## Aghora

Ah ! Merci pour ces derniers screens de Call of Warhammer j'osais à peine le demander. Je voulais voir ce que ça donnait, en dehors des screenshots "officiels".

----------


## Anonyme871

> Le mod pour Medieval 2 Kingdoms, début de partie avec les gobelins de la nuit.
> 
> - Envoi de "quelques" éclaireurs pour... éclairer.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2e4...5a50b90476.jpg
> 
> - Rencontre avec une armée naine, deux fois moins nombreuse mais avec des armures lourdes... une bonne défaite.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/aba...f545d3a6a7.jpg
> 
> ...


Purée ça donne envie.

----------


## Crackhead Funky

"Je mets les pieds ou je veux...et c'est souvent dans la gueule"


 :Bave:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Une belle mort.
> 
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/screensh...5fc4eca995.jpg
> 
> Mais que cay beauuu !
> 
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/screensh...215ee102e8.jpg


Je trouve que tu est particulièrement dans le caca niveau point de vie.  :tired:

----------


## RUPPY

GTA 4 


Si la réincarnation existe, je veux revenir en sparadra


Sans commentaire


Les petits détails sympa : le mec songeur sur le balcon...


J'avais joué sur 360 à sa sortie mais le flou avait eu raison de moi, je saignait des yeux. Sur PC, c'est net


Je dois admettre que la version PC me semble bien au point maintenant (il était temps vous me direz...). C'est fluide sur ma config moyenne

----------


## Sk-flown

> J'avais joué sur 360 à sa sortie mais le flou avait eu raison de moi, je saignait des yeux. Sur PC, c'est net


Moi j'ai toujours aimez un jeu légèrement aliasé mais net, qu'un jeu sans aliasing mais flou.(sur screen sans rends moins bien, mais sur l'écran et fluide, y a pas photo)

----------


## RUPPY

> Moi j'ai toujours aimez un jeu légèrement aliasé mais net, qu'un jeu sans aliasing mais flou.(sur screen sans rends moins bien, mais sur l'écran et fluide, y a pas photo)


Bienvenue au Club : lorsque j'appuie "P" ingame, j'ai l'impression d'avoir de la buée devant la tronche. D'ailleurs, cette histoire de flou/netteté à toujours était à mon sens la différence fondamentale entre les jeux console next gen et PC....malgré l'avancée de la HD ou FullHD

----------


## Dark Fread

> cette histoire de flou/netteté à toujours était à mon sens la différence fondamentale entre les jeux console next gen et PC....malgré l'avancée de la HD ou FullHD


Ouais enfin tous les jeux consoles n'ont pas un flou dégueulasse comme de celui de GTA4.

----------


## Jean Pale

Mes débuts sur X3 : Terran Conflict  :Emo:

----------


## Ghadzoeux

> Mes débuts sur X3 : Terran Conflict 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/44d...6435894226.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0f4...c1c947e2b4.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e85...5a39086145.jpg


Déjà vu sur wefrag, tu sors!

----------


## terciperix

Supermenteur qui fait le pitre dans la Berezina  :^_^:

----------


## Dark Fread

Je précise qu'il s'agit du jeu Red Orchestra  ::ninja::

----------


## Jean Pale

*XxX : Conflit Terrien*

----------


## HristHelheim

X3, on pourrait poster des photos de toutes les planètes et type de station ca passerai tellement c'est jouli  ::):

----------


## Algent

X3 de mémoire les plus beaux plans sont sur la rolling demo (qui fait aussi office de bench peu connu mais très efficace).

----------


## Morgoth

Atmosphérique à souhait, on s'y croirait :













Spoiler Alert! 


Rise Of Flight

----------


## Itsulow

Jean Pale tu as quoi comme config pour faire tourner X3 comme ça?
ps: installe pk bêta++.

----------


## Jean Pale

Comment ça comme ça ? Q9400 et Hd 4890.

----------


## Slayertom

Arma 2 avec ace sur Quesh-Kibrul.

Cette ile porte bien son nom, chaque colonne de fumée est un blindé allié ou ennemi détruit durant les 2 dernière minutes.






Les anges du ciel qui nous ont sauvé la peau

----------


## Jean Pale

C'est bien vide.  :tired: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Slayertom

> C'est bien vide.


 :^_^:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Trop pressé d'avoir mon nouveau PC, ça fait chier les imprévus... 7 mois que j'ai le jeu et que je n'arrive pas y jouer tellement ça me fait mal au cœur de ne pas pouvoir jouer avec un truc si joli...

----------


## touriste

pourquoi tu l'as acheté alors ?  ::o:

----------


## mrFish

Parce que c'est un fanboy. Et surtout qu'il pensait avoir son pc dans la foulé :x

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

mrFish a raison. Et aussi parce que je pensais que mon PC actuel pour s'en sortir assez bien.


Mais non.





 :Emo:

----------


## Morgoth

Un véhicule en moins !



Après un _dogfight_ de 15 minutes (réelles) :

----------


## Froyok

15 minutes !  ::O:

----------


## Morgoth

Elles sont passées rapidement.

----------


## gripoil

Pinaise, j'suis rentré chez moi avec le morale a moins 8000.

Heureusement que j'avais Sam & Max sous la main.




J'adore les blagues pas drôles vachement drôles, les trucs horribles que peut dire max. Bref ça m'a filé le sourire et ça c'est bien.

----------


## --Lourd--

> http://uppix.net/6/b/3/8b1a7b9763471...9ca0aa4ett.jpg




La pc avant l'heure  ::P:

----------


## Ogib

> Atmosphérique à souhait, on s'y croirait :
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/e/1/0ea41491f05b0...a4218b86tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/6/3/0/3dc8751fd6bca...10a1bcc7tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/9/b/6/3bcb333a601cb...ec357ed6tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/8/8/4/bd02a2ded4bd9...ebc70449tt.jpg
> ...


Grâce à toi, je vais utiliser pour la première fois mon joystick !

----------


## BigBoobs

> Grâce à toi, je vais utiliser pour la première fois mon joystick !

----------


## Silver

Toujours le mod pour M2:TW Kingdoms (désolé pour la compression mais les images sont assez gourmandes).

- Premier assaut sur une ville rebelle, nous sommes deux fois plus nombreux pour à peine 60% de chances de victoire.


- La masse de gobelins passe la porte et attaque les gros orques.


- Est-ce que j'ai bien précisé "la masse de gobelins" ?


- Ah ben c'est sûr que ça en fait des cadavres avec tout ce monde...


- Rien à voir avec le combat, mais le chaos est joli aussi.  :B):

----------


## Olipro

Tropico 3

----------


## Pluton

La fin du chapitre 4 :

----------


## Lt Anderson

STALKER SoC et CS... J'y joue encore et toujours... Peux pas lutter, c'est trop bien.  :Emo: 


Là c'est Clear Sky.

----------


## Boolay

Va falloir que j'pense à lui changer son armure, elle va finir par avoir mal aux boobz à force.

----------


## mrFish

Ouai enfin tu sais ça sert à rien sur une armure d'avoir des formes pour les seins.
Les seins c'est mou. 
_Why female breastplates don't need breast-bulges_

----------


## HristHelheim

Mon perso sur Torchlight, le jeu que j'allume 5-10 minutes pour taper du mob ^^


Oh le pauvre, il va pas bien! (vampire bloodlines)


Encore une victime, ca doit pas être agréable de mourir comme ça... (Splinter Cell Double Agent)


Suis bien content que Crysis tourne bien sur mon pc  ::): 


Et enfin Trine, sombre mais joli et plein de mystère


C'est la moitié des jeux auquel je joue actuellement ... Soldes steam ca remplit bien la ludothèque  ::rolleyes::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Mon perso sur Torchlight, le jeu que j'allume 5-10 minutes pour taper du mob ^^
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5b9...731188f89d.jpg
> 
> Oh le pauvre, il va pas bien! (vampire bloodlines)
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fc7...3fab1bf2b6.jpg
> 
> Mais faut pas pleurer demoiselle, je savais pas que c'était votre copain (... oui j'invente, c'est pas la vraie histoire ^^) (vampire bloodlines)
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/983...2fbc4ba4c4.jpg
> 
> ...


Tu sais que 

Spoiler Alert! 


tu viens de gâcher l'un des meilleurs moment de jeu vidéo la ?

  :tired: 

tut tut tut, ne dis rien et fait comme ci de rien n'était...

----------


## HristHelheim

Justement je dis rien sur l'histoire et pis ... je l'efface si tu veux ... ou bien je met une balise ? j'ai essayer le code, mais bon c'est bizarre ya pas le truc ou l'on clique et ca dévoile ...

Bon j'efface alors en attendant de savoir

----------


## Boolay

> Ouai enfin tu sais ça sert à rien sur une armure d'avoir des formes pour les seins.
> Les seins c'est mou. 
> _Why female breastplates don't need breast-bulges_


Nan mais j'suis ok avec ça, hein, pi tfaçon, moi les boobz ...
Mais de là à ce que ça lui déforme la poitrine comme sur le screen.

----------


## Marchemort

Des décors travaillés  ::wub:: 



Des meurtres crados : 



La PM  :Bave: 



Toi t'es bon pour le topic à b0b0  ::O: 



Lui, il a du être danseuse dans une autre vie :

----------


## Jean Pale

*Le nom du jeu bordel !*

Certifié vanilla :



Certifié trainer :



Ghost rider !  ::o:

----------


## Dyce

> *Le nom du jeu bordel !*
> 
> Certifié vanilla :
> 
> http://uppix.net/7/f/e/1053fbd78d06b...4a313801tt.jpg
> 
> Certifié trainer :
> 
> http://uppix.net/8/2/8/4df0a4c0482ce...be4f8adctt.jpg
> ...


 
J'aime bien le mec qui rale, et qui met pas le nom du jeu dont il propose les images  ::P: h34r:

Sinon, Riddick, je suis vert d'avoir loupé la promo Steam !!

----------


## Froyok

> Des décors travaillés


Mouais, l'eau est un peu zarb...  ::P: 




> La PM


Mais elle est à chier cette arme !  :tired: 
Rien ne vaut le bon shotgun, mieux, le combat au corps à corps !

----------


## Morgoth

> *Le nom du jeu bordel !*
> 
> Certifié vanilla :
> 
> http://uppix.net/7/f/e/1053fbd78d06b...4a313801tt.jpg
> 
> Certifié trainer :
> 
> http://uppix.net/8/2/8/4df0a4c0482ce...be4f8adctt.jpg
> ...


Tain, GTA3 c'était plus beau dans mes souvenirs !  ::o:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Tain, GTA3 c'était plus beau dans mes souvenirs !


Haaaaaaaaaaan , élue langue de pute de l'année 2010  ::o:

----------


## Morgoth

Sérieusement, quand je vois la première image, j'ai l'impression de voir... je sais pas, franchement...  :Gerbe:

----------


## gripoil

> Sérieusement, quand je vois la première image, j'ai l'impression de voir... je sais pas, franchement...


C'est parceque la palette graphique de GTA IV change beaucoup selon le temps.

Genre quand c'est tout clair tout coloré, si t'as t'as le jeu en moche, bah c'est moche. Quand c'est gris et qu'il pleut ça fait cache misère, et accessoirement ça fait encore plus ramer  ::ninja::

----------


## Dark Fread

> Sérieusement, quand je vois la première image, j'ai l'impression de voir... je sais pas, franchement...


Un très léger aliasing, entre autres.




> si t'as t'as


Yo-yo  :tired:

----------


## Morgoth

J'aime beaucoup l'hommage rendu à HL1 au niveau des textures des quais, en haut à gauche de l'image.  ::P:

----------


## gripoil

> Un très léger aliasing, entre autres.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo-yo


Oh  ::o: 



> J'aime beaucoup l'hommage rendu à HL1 au niveau des textures des quais, en haut à gauche de l'image.


Roh tu vas avoir des problèmes toi !
Tout l'monde n'as pas un PC capable d'afficher autre chose que des couleurs unies sur les trucs éloignés dans GTA IV. (comment ça personne ?)

Pour la peine deux screens de multi nawak.
 
Hier avec un pote on s'est fait des poursuites en mode libres. C'est un truc de fou furieux, réussir a deux a s'en sortir avec 5 étoiles. Si y'en a un qui se retrouve dans une galère hop vite j'viens te chercher en bateau, oh là bas, un hélico vite ! :flim d'action naze:

----------


## Morgoth

Je vise pas Jean Pale ( :Emo: ), c'est mon impression quand je vois les images de GTA4.  ::P:

----------


## touriste

> Oh 
> 
> Roh tu vas avoir des problèmes toi !
> Tout l'monde n'as pas un PC capable d'afficher autre chose que des couleurs unies sur les trucs éloignés dans GTA IV. (comment ça personne ?)
> 
> Pour la peine deux screens de multi nawak.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ade...27a0161ca5.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/722...264f312f17.jpg 
> Hier avec un pote on s'est fait des poursuites en mode libres. C'est un truc de fou furieux, réussir a deux a s'en sortir avec 5 étoiles. Si y'en a un qui se retrouve dans une galère hop vite j'viens te chercher en bateau, oh là bas, un hélico vite ! :flim d'action naze:


wtf, ca sort d'ou les tyrannosauruses?  ::o:

----------


## gripoil

> wtf, ca sort d'ou les tyrannosauruses?


Un trainer j'imagine. Y'a un gars qui spawnait plein de trucs de partout.

----------


## Jean Pale

> J'aime bien le mec qui rale, et qui met pas le nom du jeu dont il propose les images h34r:


Je ne râle pas, je parle pour mon jeu car tout le monde sait ce que c'est.
Et n'achète pas Riddick, Tages sont de gros cons avec le SAV le plus merdique existant.

@Morgoth : Pourtant il tourne bien chez moi, le GTA IV. Après quand t'as la moitié de l'île en vue c'est un peu normal que ce soit moche. Mais moi j'trouve ça beau.  :Cigare: 

Et le tyrannosaure sort bien d'un trainer, le même que le mien.

----------


## Olipro

Babz, mon fidèle portier

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

T-90 VS Biplan. Le suspense est insoutenable.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Bon, celui d'Olipro, c'est ArmA 2. Mais c'était trop long à écrire.
Pour l'Inkagoulé j'en sais rien. Ptêt ArmA 2 aussi. Un truc long quoi.

----------


## Rikimaru

edit ;  nom du jeu *World of Warcraft*



Moi à la conquête d'Azeroth

----------


## Froyok

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2cd...ac568a49ef.jpg
> 
> Moi à la conquête d'Azeroth


 ::O: 
Napaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalm !

----------


## Anonyme871

> Je ne râle pas, je parle pour mon jeu car tout le monde sait ce que c'est.


Avec des raisonnements de merde comme ça plus personne met les noms et c'est très chiant d'avoir plus de post "c'est quoi le nom ?" que de post de screen. Putain mais ça coûte quoi de taper 3 lettres ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Y en a au moins 1 sur la page qui a présenté son jeu !  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

*Risen*


Une île peu accueillante... mais avec de la compagnie ça passe mieux...



Il à quand même une salle gueule ce héros...


*Riddick EFBB 2009*

Bon point pour le remastering : de nouvelles ambiances.



Mauvais point pour le remastering : j'ai l'impression de voir une vidéo filmé depuis un écran télé, le bloom devient dégueulasse.



Jouer à cache-cache, mais avec riddick. Ça fait peur aux méchants.



D'ailleurs les méchants sont tout cassé après...



"Bouh !"

----------


## tim987

*ArmA 2* 

Yvan se disait que la journée ne pouvait pas être pire...il avait tort.



Les transports en commun version USMC.



Ireeeeeennee....

----------


## Olipro

Jolies screens, tim, toutes les deux !

Souvenir de ma mission Rideau De Fer sur Arma 2 (3 ou 4 binômes doivent se frayer un chemin en territoire ennemi, et franchir le rideau de fer pour passer à l'Ouest ... Avant les autres)

----------


## tim987

Merci Oli, je me suis inspiré de vraies photos cependant pour les deux premières, nottament celle ci pour la deuxième.

----------


## Pelomar

X3 : Terran Conflict



Assaut ka'hak§ Je me place derrière un rocher et attend sagement la fin de la bataille, histoire de pouvoir récupérer quelques restes :vautour:



La bataille de plus près : un éclaireur ka'ak.



Gladiateur d'escorte aux prise avec un escadron ka'ak.


Bonne journée au final, j'ai pu revendre une dizaine de missiles lourd Tomahawk récupéré après la bataille (remporté par les argons)

----------


## Star-Platinum

Tim987 pictures : Ah la vache tu les mets côte à côte ça fait un drôle d'effet.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> *ArmA 2* 
> 
> Yvan se disait que la journée ne pouvait pas être pire...il avait tort.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/083...57eaeb2da0.jpg
> 
> Les transports en commun version USMC.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a03...c24734c256.jpg
> ...


Pour la première, le commentaire m'a filé un sacré fou rire  ::XD:: 

Et chapeau pour la seconde, c'est très ressemblant  ::o:

----------


## touriste

petite session multi de serious sam hd avec des pings de folie

----------


## Olipro

Tropico 3 :
île random, la plus petite possible, avec le moins de ressources naturelles possibles

----------


## Mysterius

Hahaha le "pays-banc de sable", tout un concept !

----------


## Jean Pale

40 minutes sur *X3* perdues en mourant bêtement...

----------


## MrGr33N

Ca manque un poil de EVE Online ce topic...

Seul contre un vil npc pirate de null sec (en plus, j'avais pas jumpcloné ce jour là)...


Le pilotage de logistic en L5, ça roske !


En plus il est beau mon ship, tavu ?


Et le warp en formation, c'est la classe !


Par contre, quand les méchants t'attendent devant la station, c'est moins la classe (et moins la joie aussi).

----------


## Anonyme7383

Merci, ça me rappelle pourquoi je déteste les MMORPG's  ::P:

----------


## bixente

Merci, ça me rappelle que je rate ce monument qu'est Eve Online  ::(: .

----------


## Lt Anderson

> petite session multi de serious sam hd avec des pings de folie
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bf7...8aa3ad1672.jpg


'tain, ça doit être jouissif Serious Sam en multi!

----------


## Marchemort

> Mouais, l'eau est un peu zarb... 
> 
> 
> Mais elle est à chier cette arme ! 
> Rien ne vaut le bon shotgun, mieux, le combat au corps à corps !


 ::O:  Tu rigoles ? La Pm fait de sacrés carnages, bien plus efficace que le fusil d'assaut et permet  de le faire d'assez loin si on compare au shotgun. Après je suis d'accord pour dire que le meilleur dans ce jeu c'est le cache-cache + corps à corps (les couteaux recourbés  :Bave: ).

----------


## Nielle

> 40 minutes sur *X3* perdues en mourant bêtement...
> 
> http://uppix.net/0/5/e/3f52020af831c...f8832005tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/4/e/8/2f1cc154057e9...b6376eb2tt.jpg


Tiens, t'as joué a X3 finalement.  :^_^:

----------


## Olipro

Jean Pale, je te conseille d'acheter des assurances de recouvrement dans le dock d'équipement du secteur Uranus (l'un des rares endroits ou elles sont à vendre)
Elles te permettent de sauvegarder à tout moment, mais tu en consumes une à chaque sauvegarde.

Perso, j'en ai acheté 250 (à 3000 crédits l'assurance  ::P: )

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Récemment j'ai appliqué tous les patch possible et inimaginables pour Fallout 2.




Restoration project 1.2
1680*1050

 :Cigare:

----------


## Pelomar

> Jean Pale, je te conseille d'acheter des assurances de recouvrement dans le dock d'équipement du secteur Uranus (l'un des rares endroits ou elles sont à vendre)
> Elles te permettent de sauvegarder à tout moment, mais tu en consumes une à chaque sauvegarde.
> 
> Perso, j'en ai acheté 250 (à 3000 crédits l'assurance )


Bof, ça fout la pression de pouvoir sauvegarder que dans les stations, c'est mieux  :Cigare:

----------


## Dark Fread

> EVE Online


La gueule de l'interface quand même  ::O:

----------


## L'invité

> La gueule de l'interface quand même


Ouai, je trouve l'interface d'Excel bien plus ergonomique.  ::o:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> La gueule de l'interface quand même


Heu ... veuillez développez s'il vous plaît  :tired:

----------


## Dark Fread

Hé bien, l'interface donne une bonne idée de la complexité du jeu, je pense.

----------


## Tiger Sushi

> Hé bien, l'interface donne une bonne idée de la complexité du jeu, je pense.


Le jeu est pas si complexe, il est juste pas super ergonomique. (ceci dit quand t'as compris que tout se fait au clic droit ça roule  ::): )

----------


## unpierrot

> Heu ... veuillez développez s'il vous plaît


L'interface est un peu... envahissante.

----------


## Anton

Tout est masquable ; l'interface est égale à la complexité du jeu, c'est sûr que ça change de la barre unique de macros ou de sorts  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ah ouais, c'est sûr que dans EVE Online, on a beaucoup de possibilités. Ça fait bizarre hein ?  ::): 

Personnellement, après y avoir joué, je la trouve super bien foutue. On vire les décorations à 2 balles, les trucs pour faire joli. On garde simplement une interface claire et pratique. Je suis vraiment fan de cette interface.

----------


## Itsulow

> Récemment j'ai appliqué tous les patch possible et inimaginables pour Fallout 2.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/345...5dd68166cd.jpg
> 
> 
> Restoration project 1.2
> 1680*1050


Ho purée, c'est que sa serais presque regardable, sa m'éviterais de saigner des yeux au bout de 2h.

----------


## ikarad

> Tropico 3 :
> île random, la plus petite possible, avec le moins de ressources naturelles possibles
> 
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/2/4/d/4/0/th...5866a1c3a6.jpg
> 
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/1/3/9/4/3/th...d53335c94c.jpg
> 
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/0/6/b/7/e/th...6e0b7fb8c9.jpg
> 
> ...


C'est beaucoup plus jolie en petites images (c'est magnifique sur tes petites images) qu'en vraie.

----------


## J-D

Aliens vs predator.

Encore un qui a voulu faire comme Bishop.


Maman est très en colère.

----------


## touriste

serious sam hd

C'est jolie mais la HD ne se voit qu'en plein jour

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> L'interface est un peu... envahissante.


Ha oui , c'est sur qu'avec ce jeu et mon écran 17 pouces , je me sens très a l'étroit ^^

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Enfin des mods qui mettent les visages et les accoutrements de la vidéo Ashes :

----------


## Silver

Gran Turismo 4


Non Grand Theft Auto 4 en fait.  :B): 


Vols de banque, voitures piégées... c'est vrai qu'on s'amuse trop chez les irlandais : 


La vue que tout le monde met.

----------


## RUPPY

Non, c'est celle là que tout le monde met  :^_^: 


GTA 4

----------


## touriste

Mon premier phase portal: une piece avec 14 coffres dont la moitié en mimic



La récompe, un joulie pistoler qui fait le double des dégats de mon arbre. Manque de bol pas de skill avec ca  ::'(: 



Mais où est Charlie?

----------


## Esotsm

> Aliens vs predator.
> 
> Encore un qui a voulu faire comme Bishop.
> http://uppix.net/e/f/1/0039ddae92c62...0df5d8dbtt.jpg
> 
> Maman est très en colère.
> http://uppix.net/9/d/f/a926b20d54f2b...214556fatt.jpg


C'est le 1 ? Parce qu'il semblait beaucoup plus moche dans mon souvenir.  ::huh::

----------


## Percolator42

En connaissant pas du tout Eve online et X3 terran conflict, je trouve que ce dernier a bien plus la classe.

----------


## skyblazer

*Soldier of Fortune 2*

Merci d'avoir fait appel à nos services pour l'amputation de votre jambe pour enfin avoir les 2 jambes au même niveau à cause d'un enfoncement de l'autre dans le sol !

----------


## Dark Fread

> Aliens vs predator.
> 
> Encore un qui a voulu faire comme Bishop.
> http://uppix.net/e/f/1/0039ddae92c62...0df5d8dbtt.jpg
> 
> Maman est très en colère.
> http://uppix.net/9/d/f/a926b20d54f2b...214556fatt.jpg


Tiens, les HUD c'était pas toujours mieux avant  :Gerbe:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

En parlant de SoF 2 :

----------


## Pyjama Wallon



----------


## KiwiX

> *Soldier of Fortune 2*
> http://uppix.net/8/c/b/927b8586ab140...3a9d3d8ecb.png
> Merci d'avoir fait appel à nos services pour l'amputation de votre jambe pour enfin avoir les 2 jambes au même niveau à cause d'un enfoncement de l'autre dans le sol !


 ::wub:: 

SOF II : Un des meilleurs jeux multi du monde.




> http://hfr-rehost.net/http://self/pi...3ce2a59d7.jpeg


_"Cloak engaged"_

----------


## mrFish

L'homme invisible à une moumoute et un dentier. Classe.

----------


## Marty

> http://hfr-rehost.net/http://self/pi...3ce2a59d7.jpeg


Voilà au moins un screen qui nous prouvent que rendre invisible les vieux ne fonctionnera pas.

----------


## silverragout

Left 4 Dead 2 en splitscreen, cay moins fort que toi.

----------


## Reguen

> *Soldier of Fortune 2*
> http://uppix.net/8/c/b/927b8586ab140...3a9d3d8ecb.png
> Merci d'avoir fait appel à nos services pour l'amputation de votre jambe pour enfin avoir les 2 jambes au même niveau à cause d'un enfoncement de l'autre dans le sol !


Ces souvenirs en multi  ::wub:: 

Clairement, l'un des meilleurs jeux du monde  ::wub::

----------


## sophomore

> Left 4 Dead 2 en splitscreen, cay moins fort que toi.
> 
> http://uppix.net/b/8/a/c1b5d2b035653...3f583be0tt.jpg


J'imagine la réponse mais bon, les perfs ça donne quoi en split? Compliqué à mettre en place? le second larron ,comme l'occasion le fait, joue à la manette? On perd pas trop en lisibilité?

----------


## zwzsg

Un moment j'ai eu l'impression que plus j'utilisais l'escalier entre le premier et le deuxièlme niveau d'un bonus stage, plus la concentration de boss augmentait:



Première salle d'un niveau de phase: Des dizaines de squelettes et de zombies (y'a pas tout là)



Le niveau fortresse est bien joli AMA:




Feu d'artifice souterrain:


Je crois qu'ils auraient mieux fait de rester dans leur huttes:

----------


## Marty

Ca te sert à quoi d'avoir les deux mêmes sort sur ce truc très pratique qu'est le "switch tab" ?  :tired:

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Arma 2.



"Ecoute... J'ai un truc à te proposer. Vachement bien. Super balèze !
   On serait tous les deux complètement irresponsables, payés par la CIA       avec    un hélicoptère."

"Un hélicoptère ?"



"Un super hélicoptère !, qu'on a intelligemment appelé Supercopter..."



"Vendu."

----------


## Dark Fread

> Arma 2.
> 
> "Ecoute... J'ai un truc à te proposer. Vachement bien. Super balèze !
>    On serait tous les deux complètement irresponsables, payés par la CIA       avec    un hélicoptère."


 ::XD::

----------


## Marty

::wub::   :^_^:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Enorme  ::P:

----------


## Chedaa

> Arma 2.
> "Vendu."
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/636...3bccb71cc9.jpg


T'as rien trouvé de moins cher pour tondre la pelouse ?  :;):

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Non.  ::): 

On peut même mettre le générique de la série en plus. Ça me file la banane à chaque fois.

----------


## Pelomar

Le Pelomar I en approche d'un avant-poste militaire.



Le Pelomar I en escorte d'un vaisseau-citerne.
(Pour la petite histoire, le vaisseau citerne est arrivé a bon port, mais le Pelomar I s'est mangé un missile en pleine gueule)

----------


## Dorak

Ca fait vachement bizarre n'empêche. 

" Le puissant Pelomar I approchait de la station spatiale " 

 :tired: 


 :tired:   :tired:

----------


## Steack

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/78d...eaf255ca47.jpg
> 
> Le Pelomar I en approche d'un avant-poste militaire.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e55...50aa11a53a.jpg
> 
> Le Pelomar I en escorte d'un vaisseau-citerne.
> (Pour la petite histoire, le vaisseau citerne est arrivé a bon port, mais le Pelomar I s'est mangé un missile en pleine gueule)


Je deteste ce genre de screen: Aprés j'ai une grosse envie d'y jouer et "Bye Bye la vie"  :Emo:

----------


## Dark Fread



----------


## Dark Fread

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRH §§§

----------


## francou008

> Ces souvenirs en multi 
> 
> Clairement, l'un des meilleurs jeux du monde


Le moteur de Quake 3 a quand même donné les jeux les plus funs en multi.
La map de la démo multi de SoFII.  ::wub::

----------


## silverragout

> J'imagine la réponse mais bon, les perfs ça donne quoi en split? Compliqué à mettre en place? le second larron ,comme l'occasion le fait, joue à la manette? On perd pas trop en lisibilité?


Le moteur est plus poussif en mode splitscreen, mais avec un bon pc il devrait rester stable, pour preuve :
  

Pas très compliqué à mettre en place si t'es un peu habitué à modifier des fichiers, mais assez relou quand même.
Le 2e joueur joue à la manette obligatoirement, il pourra descendre 50 zombies et tombé 2 fois à terre.
En séparation horizontale on a un gros avantage sur le coté (le fov est de 110), mais on sens quand même un manque quand un smoker se marre au dessus de toi.

----------


## Pelomar

Han c'est énorme cet écran splitté  ::o:

----------


## shortanswer

CellFactor c'est de la balle !  ::ninja::

----------


## Olipro

Tropico 3 sur une ile totalement anarchiste (pas de salaire, pas de loyer, pas d'impot, pas d'armée, pas de police, pas de religion, pas d'école)

le responsable (pas trouvé de terme mieux approprié)


naissance de l'île


Le quartier résidentiel


Travail minimum, activité minimum, et pourtant des caisses bien remplies (forcément, rien à dépenser)


Voila, 22 ans, aucun problème politique ni financier, aucune évolution de la population, stabilité absolue. Je quitte.

----------


## NitroG42

> Tropico 3 sur une ile totalement anarchiste (pas de salaire, pas de loyer, pas d'impot, pas d'armée, pas de police, pas de religion, pas d'école)
> 
> le responsable (pas trouvé de terme mieux approprié)
> http://uppix.net/6/8/4/4c1c2d43b5a7c...3aaceaectt.jpg
> 
> naissance de l'île
> http://uppix.net/b/a/5/533331d284d8b...6486dca8tt.jpg
> 
> Le quartier résidentiel
> ...


Putain, t'as recrée le village des Schtroumphs !

----------


## Pelomar

Mes dernières prise de guerre, modestement renommé Pelomar II et III (Notez la peinture de l'Harrier, on sent bien le côté beauf de son ancien propriétaire)

----------


## Darkath

C'est X3, pelomar ?

----------


## Pelomar

Ah oui merde, le nom.
Ouais, X3:Terran Conflict.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Mais putain je vais finir par m'y mettre avec vos Screens!!! Merde, crotte!!! flute! Le seul truc qui me fait dire non c'est que le guide CPC est pas dispo en pdf.

----------


## Morgoth

Après le combat de 15 minutes (voir page 388), le combat qui dura 15 secondes :





Rise Of Flight.

----------


## Saumon

> Mais putain je vais finir par m'y mettre avec vos Screens!!! Merde, crotte!!! flute! Le seul truc qui me fait dire non c'est que le guide CPC est pas dispo en pdf.


http://www.z-red.com/booklet_X3_canardpc.pdf  ::siffle::

----------


## kayl257

Saumon tu roxx!
Par contre Shub, jouer à X3 avant des concours, c'est loin d'etre une bonne idée....

----------


## Dark Fread

Un appeau à Famille de France  :Bave:

----------


## Ashraam

rahh pitain Carmageddon 2, toute une époque...

----------


## Caparzo

Je m'éclate toujours autant à relancer Carmageddon 2 ! Même le 1 a son charme  ::):  Par contre le 3 est raté selon moi.

----------


## Anonyme871

Hô merde, c'était si moche que ça  :tired: . Dans mon souvenir c'était beaucoup plus fin.

----------


## chenoir

> Après le combat de 15 minutes (voir page 388), le combat qui dura 15 secondes :
> 
> http://uppix.net/1/f/e/ffceac7202757...aa5b9db8tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/e/1/a/8f967eca404f1...9725a3b3tt.jpg
> 
> Rise Of Flight.


Depuis quand tu est capable de faire tourner des jeux en plus de 800*600 toi?

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> http://www.z-red.com/booklet_X3_canardpc.pdf


Raaah enfoiré!




> Saumon tu roxx!
> Par contre Shub, jouer à X3 avant des concours, c'est loin d'etre une bonne idée....


Merci mon Kaylounet, tu as apporté le petit grain de sagesse qu'il me fallait  :tired: 
Mais si j'ai mon concours, ça va être un putain d'été X3!!!!  :Cigare: 
Je me garde le pdf au chaud en attendant. merci Saumon.

----------


## Marty

> Je me garde le pdf au chaud en attendant. merci Saumon.


Clair, merci Saumon !  ::):

----------


## gripoil

J'préfère vraiment le premier carma, plus de patate quand on rentre dans les adversaires. On sent vraiment que ça cogne bien. Pis sur mon eeePC 7" en 640*480 le jeu est presque beau  :B): 


Ca c'est d'la poursuite !

----------


## FUTOMAKI

_Vers infini et au delà !_  :^_^:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Par contre le 3 est raté selon moi.


Le 3  ::huh::

----------


## Pelomar

X3:Terran Conflict

Un peu de douceur dans un monde de brute avant de se coucher

----------


## Kamasa

Après la promo Steam, on s'est jeté dessus avec des potes et on en a profité  ::): 

Après une petite session bourrinage de p'tits monstres, on passe à plus gros


La ville de Memphis est très amusante, ça fait très "guerilla urbaine", surtout lorsqu'on est tous séparé et que les joueurs se balancent chacun aux autres "hey ! venez de mon côté, j'ai trouvé un passage secret"  ::P: 


Et les égouts, avec les jolies lumières


Hhaaa bah quand même, ça fait plaisir de retrouver ce bon vieux sam et son gameplay épuré mais non moins efficace  :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme871

> Le 3


http://www.jeuxvideopc.com/jeux/1020...n-tdr-2000.php

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ah ouais. Il ne compte pas celui-là.  ::P:

----------


## Lanari

A Freeport, les humains accueillent les autres races a bras ouverts.



Les trolls apprécient également les semi-elfes comme moi.




Les Dark Elves sont toujours de bons conseils 



Grace a notre Overlord bien aimé, l'éclairage municipal respire l'hospitalité des Freeportiens. 



La milice de Freeport inspire la jeunesse.




Mais bon, a Freeport t'es méchant, et ca se voit, même sur ton chwal.

----------


## Frypolar

Wiltjay a souffert  ::cry:: .


Nasma est dans la merde.


Kamy aussi.


Fight entre 3 infectés pour savoir qui va s'amuser avec Kamy.


Finalement ils ont fait une mêlée.

----------


## silverragout

_Laissez pour morts D-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-eux_

Cte team de low  ::o: 


Mais on s'est vengé sur la dernière map.


Et le Tank s'invite pour une croisière.


De Zustesse.  :B):

----------


## Graine

Dieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


Ah non elle n'est pas morte en fait... ::|:

----------


## Wiltjay

> Wiltjay a souffert .
> http://uppix.net/b/4/2/abb6762e98abd...fea67d87et.jpg
> 
> Nasma est dans la merde.
> http://uppix.net/d/5/6/098d0b0d87b96...45032d94et.jpg
> 
> Kamy aussi.
> http://uppix.net/8/a/9/2aacbabaf3997...dd4ee216et.jpg
> 
> ...


Les 2 Flesh nous ont sacrément fait mal aux fesses!

----------


## Plopman

Torchlight

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Premier jeu de caisse pour lequel je regarde tous les ralentis de course tellement le jeu est beau et bien filmé.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb



----------


## BoZo

Premier jeu de caisses pour moi je fais pas 3 courses tellement je trouve le comportement des voitures à chier. Ou alors c'est l'abus de Rfactor mais j'ai l'impression de conduire des savonnettes.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

_Ah putain c'était limite !_

@BoZo : ouais c'est pas évident à gérer au début, mais en fait faut penser drift et avec la pratique c'est carrément jouissif quand t'arrives à parfaitement prendre un virage en épingle tout en dérapage contrôlé.
Et si t'aimes vraiment pas ça, avant chaque course tu peux toujours régler tes freins sur l'avant de ta caisse et le différentiel des roues en ultra faible, elle devrait pas bouger des masses ta caisse.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

(clic droit>afficher l'image pour enlarge).

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

_-Euh gérard, t'es sûr que c'est la route ?_


_-Ouais t'inquiètes, c'est un raccourci


-Mets ta ceinture quand même, on sait jamais


-Gaffe au palmier quand même devant


-Hein ?


-Le palmier connard !





_

----------


## Plopman

Il y a une touche pour screenshoter ?

----------


## KiwiX

Les ralentis sont bien sympa. Bon, c'est les mêmes que GRID alors forcément...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Il y a une touche pour screenshoter ?


Je crois pas, en tout cas j'en ai pas vu.
Je prends tout avec Frapps et je convertis avec paint après.

----------


## touriste

C'est fini ce flood oui ?  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

Énorme le coup du palmier !  ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Sans regarder je l'aurai deviné que c'était des screens de green. Il est mauvais ce type, mais alors... mauvais.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Je crois pas, en tout cas j'en ai pas vu.
> Je prends tout avec Frapps et je convertis avec paint après.


Si tu parles de convertir les bmp en jpeg, je me permets de te conseiller ce logiciel : http://alexsoft.chez-alice.fr/logiciels/cil.htm qui permet de convertir les images par lot plutôt que une part une.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Sans regarder je l'aurai deviné que c'était des screens de green. Il est mauvais ce type, mais alors... mauvais.


 :Emo: 




> Si tu parles de convertir les bmp en jpeg, je me permets de te conseiller ce logiciel : http://alexsoft.chez-alice.fr/logiciels/cil.htm qui permet de convertir les images par lot plutôt que une part une.


Ah merci, ça me fera gagner du temps.

----------


## Akva

Heu dans fraps, onglet Screenshots, cocher JPG?
C'est pas pareil?

----------


## L'invité

> Heu dans fraps, onglet Screenshots, cocher JPG?
> C'est pas pareil?


Faut la version payante.

----------


## Enhor

> Heu dans fraps, onglet Screenshots, cocher JPG?
> C'est pas pareil?


Seulement présent dans la version pro (payante), la version de base ne permet que des captures en .bmp  :;): 

Edit : Ah, j'me suis fait devancer  ::(:

----------


## JudaGrumme

Elle est étrange la vue intérieure de DiRT², ya pas une vraie vue casque ?

----------


## Skouatteur

> Elle est étrange la vue intérieure de DiRT², ya pas une vraie vue casque ?


C'est pas la vue intérieure en jeu, c'est une vue réservée aux replays.
La vue jouable est plus classique:

----------


## Marty

> Si tu parles de convertir les bmp en jpeg, je me permets de te conseiller ce logiciel : http://alexsoft.chez-alice.fr/logiciels/cil.htm qui permet de convertir les images par lot plutôt que une part une.


Hé ben moi je conseil Xnview.  :B): 

En tout les cas, ce Dirt 2 est vraiment classe. La vue cockpit !  ::wub:: 

Et un screen du jeu que j'ai le plus recommencer de ma vie :



Metal Gear Solid.

----------


## Akva

Merci à vous pour les précisions sur FRAPS  :;): 

Marty, fais moi des enfants  ::wub::

----------


## Anonyme7383

> Hé ben moi je conseil Xnview. 
> 
> En tout les cas, ce Dirt 2 est vraiment classe. La vue cockpit ! 
> 
> Et un screen du jeu que j'ai le plus recommencer de ma vie :
> 
> http://uppix.net/2/1/5/9d30303799db7...166e9a8ett.jpg
> 
> Metal Gear Solid.


Ce jeu, je l'aime  ::wub::

----------


## Morgoth

> Depuis quand tu est capable de faire tourner des jeux en plus de 800*600 toi?


J'ai aussi un vrai PC. Enfin, j'avais, il est mourru après cette partie de RoF.  ::P:

----------


## JudaGrumme

> C'est pas la vue intérieure en jeu, c'est une vue réservée aux replays.
> La vue jouable est plus classique:
> 
> http://ui06.gamespot.com/1797/dirt20070712205935_2.jpg


 :Bave: 

Des sous quoi, merde.  :Emo:

----------


## Raton

Quelques screens de mon restest de vanguard. Il vieillit plutot pas mal graphiquement.







Sans tout les ramages de la version beta heu pardon, release, ca le fait plutot pas mal

----------


## Dark Fread

GTA4 au top de sa forme  :B):

----------


## Steack

> GTA4 au top de sa forme 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/948...bba704dcd1.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/008...d842bc4fa5.jpg


Quel beauté graphique  :Bave:

----------


## MessMouss

> Hé ben moi je conseil Xnview. 
> 
> En tout les cas, ce Dirt 2 est vraiment classe. La vue cockpit ! 
> 
> Et un screen du jeu que j'ai le plus recommencer de ma vie :
> 
> http://uppix.net/2/1/5/9d30303799db7...166e9a8ett.jpg
> 
> Metal Gear Solid.


Aïe aïe aïe cte coup qu'il a pris dans la gueule graphiquement !!! ::o: 

Ceci dit le scénario et le gameplay restent mortels.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Quel beauté graphique


N'est-ce pas  :Cigare:

----------


## Darkath

> Aïe aïe aïe cte coup qu'il a pris dans la gueule graphiquement !!!
> 
> Ceci dit le scénario et le gameplay restent mortels.


Ca va moi j'ai les beaux graphismes de Twin Snakes en tête donc je dors tranquille ^^

----------


## Sylvine

Franchement, Metal Gear j'y ai rejoué récemment, ça devait être cool à l'époque (moi je préférais Siphon Filter  :Cigare: ), mais franchement niveau gameplay ça à pas super bien vieilli (en tout cas beaucoup moins que Siphon Filter justement).
La partie infiltration est anecdotique (les coups de se planquer sous un carton , se plaquer contre un mur ou taper pour faire du bruit, je m'en suis jamais servis), on peut jouer rien qu'au radar, du coup ça donne l'impression d'être devant un Pacman à peine plus évolué.
Et la partie action est clairement à la ramasse.

Reste un scénario de série Z bourré d'incohérences et de personnages ridicules, mais au final c'est assez amusant.

----------


## Silver

> GTA4 au top de sa forme


J'ai eu un problème à un moment et les cinématiques de mission étaient devenues un fond noir avec le texte des sous-titres qui se superposait sur la phrase précédente, heureusement que je comprends tout ce qu'il se dit.  ::P:

----------


## MessMouss

> Franchement, Metal Gear j'y ai rejoué récemment, ça devait être cool à l'époque (moi je préférais Siphon Filter ), mais franchement niveau gameplay ça à pas super bien vieilli (en tout cas beaucoup moins que Siphon Filter justement).
> La partie infiltration est anecdotique (les coups de se planquer sous un carton , se plaquer contre un mur ou taper pour faire du bruit, je m'en suis jamais servis), on peut jouer rien qu'au radar, du coup ça donne l'impression d'être devant un Pacman à peine plus évolué.
> Et la partie action est clairement à la ramasse.
> 
> Reste un scénario de série Z bourré d'incohérences et de personnages ridicules, mais au final c'est assez amusant.


Ah oui Syphon Filter. C'était bon ça ! Je l'avais oublié ce jeu. Il arrivait à sortir son épingle du jeu face à MGS.

----------


## Sylvine

> Ah oui Syphon Filter. C'était bon ça ! Je l'avais oublié ce jeu. Il arrivait à sortir son épingle du jeu face à MGS.


Ouais, la partie infiltration était beaucoup mieux foutue (la mission dans la base de Rhoemer, quand l'alarme était déclenchée, c'était pour toute la mission, hardcoooooore), et la partie action dépotait carrément plus.

----------


## MessMouss

> Ouais, la partie infiltration était beaucoup mieux foutue (la mission dans la base de Rhoemer, quand l'alarme était déclenchée, c'était pour toute la mission, hardcoooooore), et la partie action dépotait carrément plus.


Alors, je ne me souviens plus de cette mission. Je me souviens bien du goût hardcore de ce jeu. A l'époque, j'ai beaucoup crié...euh...dans le vide.. x)

----------


## Marty

> Aïe aïe aïe cte coup qu'il a pris dans la gueule graphiquement !!!
> 
> Ceci dit le scénario et le gameplay restent mortels.


Nan mais en fait, j'étais dans une mauvaise résolution.

Et une nouvelle fournée :



Un MA-1...hummm



Les lasers, je les passe la clope au bec moi.



Hop hop, esquive !



Les gaz, ca pique. Les mitrailleuses auto aussi.



Meryl, c'est toi ?!  :tired: 



 ::wub:: 

Je reprend la main en normal mais dès que j'ai fini, je reprend en Ultimate. Le radar, c'est vraiment trop cheaté.
Et les dialogues, ils reviennent trop dans ma tête. C'est horrible. Psycho mantis a pris possession de ma jeunesse !!!

----------


## znokiss

Normalement, il prends aussi possession de ta carte mémoire... :culte:

----------


## Le Biclarel

Drakensang: The River of Time

temple de Praios

Cours Forest cours...

Une bien jolie ville

Achetez mes deux flèches

c'que nous voulons c'est du poisson fort bien gouteux

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Normalement, il prends aussi possession de ta carte mémoire... :culte:


Ouaip. Il "éteint" ton écran, prédit tes mouvements (faut changer de slot manette) et déplace ta manette quand tu la pose au sol.

Enfin, du moins dans la version GC.  ::):

----------


## Marty

> Normalement, il prends aussi possession de ta carte mémoire... :culte:


N'empêche comment je trouve ca trop bien trouvé. Et la petite manipulation à faire aussi. Un bijoux de gameplay.  ::): 

Edit : Mais arrêtez de tous spoiler, au cas ou !

----------


## Star-Platinum

GTA 4 : Je savais bien que j'avais pas de "glaucome oculaire"  :B): . 
Comment vous faites pour faire des captures de GTA par exemple, moi j'ai écran noir, faut absolument utiliser un logiciel externe ?
D'après les derniers coms, FRAPS payant ? what else ?

----------


## Froyok

> GTA 4 : Je savais bien que j'avais pas de "glaucome oculaire" . 
> Comment vous faites pour faire des captures de GTA par exemple, moi j'ai écran noir, faut absolument utiliser un logiciel externe ?
> D'après les derniers coms, FRAPS payant ? what else ?


Tu as une version gratos de fraps, qui t'oblige à capturer en bmp, mais c'est pas plus mal, car FRAPS enregistre les jpeg avec une compression de merde, donc sont tous caca.

----------


## Anonyme871

Un petit screen de la version d'essai que je commence juste à tester (mon premier MMO). 
Alors premier constat : C'est moche (sur le screen j'ai reglé tout en élevé).
Deuxième constat : C'est vide.
Troisième constat : C'est chiant.
Peut-être que ça s'améliore après....

----------


## n0ra

> Un petit screen de la version d'essai que je commence juste à tester (mon premier MMO). 
> Alors premier constat : C'est moche (sur le screen j'ai reglé tout en élevé).
> Deuxième constat : C'est vide.
> Troisième constat : C'est chiant.
> Peut-être que ça s'améliore après....


[HS] Rendez-vous en RvR. [HS]

----------


## KiwiX

_"Bougez pas, je chie un coup"_ :



Viol en règle de Kr3v, qui nous a pwned quand même au nombre de kill :



_"Ouais mais ça lag §§"
"Oh batard je touche rien §§"_

 :^_^:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Match à mort en "équipe", 3v3  ::P:

----------


## Super_maçon

> (mon premier MMO). 
> Alors premier constat : C'est moche.
> Deuxième constat : C'est vide.
> Troisième constat : C'est chiant.


Conclusion : c'est bien un mmo :troll

----------


## Grokararma

Ça parle infiltration par ici?
J'ai ressortis ça d'un carton hier:



Ça ne brûle presque pas la rétine!  ::P: 
Mais je me réamuse comme un petit fou:
Assommer une légion de la garde nationale américaine, en se faisant passer pour un instructeur ça n'a pas de prix  :B):

----------


## Say hello

Ça fait une sacrée série de post sans le moindre titre...

----------


## Grokararma

Tous les screens de la page en ont, non?  ::huh::

----------


## Anonyme871

> Tous les screens de la page en ont, non?


Si.  ::):

----------


## Say hello

Pas sur le skin iphone.  :Cigare:

----------


## Marty

> Ça parle infiltration par ici?
> J'ai ressortis ça d'un carton hier:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fa7...819b664c75.jpg
> 
> Ça ne brûle presque pas la rétine! 
> Mais je me réamuse comme un petit fou:
> Assommer une légion de la garde nationale américaine, en se faisant passer pour un instructeur ça n'a pas de prix


Si ca, ca te pique la rétine, qu'est ce que je devrais dire !  ::P: 
Faudrait que je test les Splinter Cell. Vous conseillez quels épisodes ? Ca coute cher encore ?!

----------


## Froyok

> Si ca, ca te pique la rétine, qu'est ce que je devrais dire ! 
> Faudrait que je test les Splinter Cell. Vous conseillez quels épisodes ? Ca coute cher encore ?!


*Chaos theroy*, sans hésiter.
7/10 dans le CPC je crois.
Bref, les meilleur de la trilogie de départ.
Après le "double agent", pas encore test (mais installé sur le dd, il m'attend).

Et puis le dernier, encore en dev, faut pas en parler.  :tired:

----------


## Yshuya

Je tiens a dire que c'est avant Dominion et donc avant l'update au niveau des textures graphiques de l'espace genre Wormholes et autre.

Mon ship que j'aime!  ::wub::  Le plus beau du jeu pour moi!


Ma première mission 4, j'avais même fait un emprunt pour avoir les 200 Millions que représente le ship et son armement et j'ai failli



le détruire. Eve le jeu qui te surprend tout le temps( je fesais déjà des missions 4).

Une Wormhole qui va bientôt se refermer!


Vous croyez qu'on se sent petit ?

----------


## Grokararma

> Si ca, ca te pique la rétine, qu'est ce que je devrais dire ! 
> Faudrait que je test les Splinter Cell. Vous conseillez quels épisodes ? Ca coute cher encore ?!


Je parlais surtout du cramage blanc avec les lunettes de vision nocturne!  ::P:

----------


## Dorak

> Un petit screen de la version d'essai que je commence juste à tester (mon premier MMO).
> Alors premier constat : C'est moche (sur le screen j'ai reglé tout en élevé).
> Deuxième constat : C'est vide.
> Troisième constat : C'est chiant.
> Peut-être que ça s'améliore après....


Bingo. De toute façon la grande majorité des MMO sont à chier actuellement.

----------


## Itsulow

> Bingo. De toute façon la grande majorité des MMO sont à chier actuellement.


Le seul intêret de WO c'est le rvr et de se taper sur la tronche pendant le leveling.
Sinon oui, le bashage de quête pour monter en niveau, c'est chiant.

----------


## Aleas

Le seul intérêt d'un MMO c'est de jouer avec des potes...enfin pour moi en tout cas.

Et pour ça War est sympa, y a moyen de se marrer en jouant a deux/trois et en alternant le rvr/scenar/quêtes. 
Mais c'est clair que je me vois pas du tout y jouer seul !

----------


## Lucaxor

> Je tiens a dire que c'est avant Dominion et donc avant l'update au niveau des textures graphiques de l'espace genre Wormholes et autre.
> 
> Mon ship que j'aime!  Le plus beau du jeu pour moi!
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d77...bd7c75d3a2.jpg
> 
> Ma première mission 4, j'avais même fait un emprunt pour avoir les 200 Millions que représente le ship et son armement et j'ai failli
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/223...2ffa9b26ae.jpg
> 
> ...


T'as changé tes icônes de place ou t'as vraiment des reps en med?

----------


## MrGr33N

Tu peux changer les icones de places, ça change les raccourcis utilisés. 
La première ligne comprends les touches f1 à f8, la deuxième, c'est alt+f1 à alt+f8, la trosième, c'est crtl à la place d'alt.

Par contre, tu faisais du PvE avec un cap booster ? Mauvaise idée, mieux vaut poser uniquement des cap recharger en med. (et puis faire du PvE en zone gallente avec seulement du EM/Therm comme dps, c'est bof...)

----------


## Marty

> Mauvaise idée, mieux vaut poser uniquement des cap recharger en med.


Je suis totalement d'accord.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

W00t! Ca va faire mal tiens :





Yeehaw !



Yeehaw ! Again !



 ::XD:: 



Ok, cette screen n'a rien d'extraordinaire mais je trouvais les expressions faciales très bien foutues sur le visage de la gamine :

----------


## Yshuya

> TPar contre, tu faisais du PvE avec un cap booster ? Mauvaise idée, mieux vaut poser uniquement des cap recharger en med.


Bon je réponds pour la forme.

Le zone gallente EM/Therm ... C'était pour ma corporation.

Ensuite cap booster en pve mauvaise idée ? Tu joues Amarr toi ? Tu connais le bouffre de capa que représente l'abaddon ?

----------


## Lucaxor

> Bon je réponds pour la forme.
> 
> Le zone gallente EM/Therm ... C'était pour ma corporation.
> 
> Ensuite cap booster en pve mauvaise idée ? Tu joues Amarr toi ? Tu connais le bouffre de capa que représente l'abaddon ?


J'appuie le monsieur, au début un cap booster ça peut te permettre d'éviter les coups durs quand tu commences avec un vaisseau.
Learning curve is a bitch.  ::|:

----------


## Froyok

> Tu joues Amarr toi ? Tu connais le bouffre de capa que représente l'abaddon ?


J'ai cru du lire du klingon !  :nawak:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> J'ai cru du lire du klingon !


Maintenant tu comprends pourquoi l'Heroic Fantasy ça me gonfle.  ::ninja::

----------


## chenoir

En même temps ils parlent de Eve Online. Niveau Heroic-Fantasy tu repasseras  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Lt Anderson

> En même temps ils parlent de Eve Online. Niveau Heroic-Fantasy tu repasseras .


Ah pardon.

----------


## Slayertom

Je lui avais bien dit de couper ses aliments avant de les manger

----------


## Pluton

Manque le nom du jeu ! : preum's lol:

----------


## Sk-flown

Moi j'ai reconnu l'herbe! :detective:

*A*b*R*acadabra à *M*on *A*vis!

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Manque le nom du jeu ! : preum's lol:


"Comment se débarrasser d'une personne avec une arme mais sans munitions"

----------


## Rikimaru

*Nexus : The Jupiter Incident*

----------


## bixente

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e85...a23cea9b97.jpg
> 
> Yeehaw ! Again !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c44...1ce59d1cdc.jpg


Enlèves ces screens malheureux ! Il y a quelques semaines, je me suis fait incendier en postant les mêmes... Spoiler, tout ça...  ::(:

----------


## Tiri

> *Nexus : The Jupiter Incident*


Ne pas craquer, ne pas craquer, ne pas craquer...

J'ai craqué. Je l'ai réinstallé. Merci Rikimaru  ::P: .

----------


## Marthammor

> *Nexus : The Jupiter Incident*


Rah ca m'a donné moi aussi l'envie de le réinstaller surtout que je l'avais pas terminé à cause de plantages qui m'avaient arrêté à quelques missions de la fin.

----------


## atomicJo

*Crysis*

Apparemment il a pas aimé la droite en mode force maxi  ::P:

----------


## Skouatteur



----------


## Loopkiller01

J'me rappelle d'un espèce de mod sur Max Payne 2 qui permettait d'avoir un bullet time plus long et d'avoir la zik de matrix en même temps. C'était classe  :Cigare: 

Je me souviens plus du nom par contre.

----------


## Logan

Mon dieu que c'est moche ...



En plus, même si j'y connais rien au MMO machin, il est vraiment tout pourrite ( faut voir la gueule les animations des persos ingame  :Gerbe:  ).

----------


## RUPPY

> J'me rappelle d'un espèce de mod sur Max Payne 2 qui permettait d'avoir un bullet time plus long et d'avoir la zik de matrix en même temps. C'était classe 
> 
> Je me souviens plus du nom par contre.


Le cinema mod ou un truc comme ça je crois....  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Logan

> Je me souviens plus du nom par contre.


Matrix Edition

----------


## L'invité

Le meilleur mod c'était le kung fu de toute façon. :Cigare:

----------


## LeBabouin

GRID / DIRT2 , même combat!

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'arrivais du couloir où l'on voit la porte. Le mec était de dos à cette porte. J'active le ralenti, tire une balle dans son dos, il commence à faire une roulade au moment où j'ouvre la porte. J'ai continué à lui tirer dessus à travers la porte et il est mort pendant sa roulade. Il s'est retrouvé coincé entre le mur et la porte.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

*"Wall-run to mawashigeri to ultra !"*

23 hit combo.

Max n'a aucune chance.  :tired:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'vois pas d'image.

----------


## Say hello

Frite sort de ce corps paragrapheparagraphe

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> J'vois pas d'image.


Je commente l'image du mec qui va mettre une sacrée branlée a Max Payne en courant sur le mur.

Ton image donc.  :tired:

----------


## MrGr33N

> Mon dieu que c'est moche ...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d01...017b12c39f.jpg
> 
> En plus, même si j'y connais rien au MMO machin, il est vraiment tout pourrite ( faut voir la gueule les animations des persos ingame  ).


Nice troll... (à part pour les animations)

----------


## Pluton

> Je commente l'image du mec qui va mettre une sacrée branlée a Max Payne en courant sur le mur.
> 
> Ton image donc.


Znokiss, sors de ce corps  ::O:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> *"Wall-run to mawashigeri to ultra !"*
> 
> 23 hit combo.
> 
> Max n'a aucune chance.





> Je commente l'image du mec qui va mettre une sacrée branlée a Max Payne en courant sur le mur.
> 
> Ton image donc.


Nan mais tu mets la phrase en gras, comme un titre. En lisant ça, je n'ai rien compris et j'ai pensé à Street Fighter 4. Le 23 Hit Combo à l'appui.
Alors je me suis attendu à voir une image de toi Vs Maxwell.

Ouais, parce que j'aime bien renommer mes persos dans les jeux. Du coup ce n'est pas Max chez moi mais Michel.
 :tired:

----------


## Rikimaru

*Nexus : The Jupiter Incident*



Moi Rikimaru fils de Rikimaru gros zguegue je compte vous faire la misère.

----------


## Froyok

*Thief gold*
Fonctionne enfin !  :Emo:

----------


## touriste

Tu as du bol si ca continue après, moi le jeu freeze arrivé à la mission de la ville "engloutie". et pourtant je joue sur une vieille bécane =_= (P4 3Ghz, 512mo, ATI 9200 ME)

----------


## Froyok

> Tu as du bol si ca continue après, moi le jeu freeze arrivé à la mission de la ville "engloutie". et pourtant je joue sur une vieille bécane =_= (P4 3Ghz, 512mo, ATI 9200 ME)


Ha dégage avec ta poisse !  ::O: 
Viens pas gâcher mon super moment, je me suis déjà coltiné assez d'erreur à la noix pour le lancer hein !  ::P:

----------


## Anton

> *Nexus : The Jupiter Incident*
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/79d...be82a33576.jpg
> 
> Moi Rikimaru fils de Rikimaru gros zguegue je compte vous faire la misère.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c4a...b26ca33e58.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9e0...55a3cdfa5b.jpg
> ...


Tu joues en résolutions de base, 4:3, ou t'as modifié le regedit pour passer en wide ?
Parce que chez moi le wide merde cf le topic du jeu  :Emo:

----------


## atomicJo

> *Thief gold*
> Fonctionne enfin ! 
> http://uppix.net/f/0/7/c26c69ab74554...b30623eatt.jpg


Il y a pourtant un joli "load failed" à l'écran ^^

----------


## Froyok

> Il y a pourtant un joli "load failed" à l'écran ^^


Comment je l'attendais au tournant celle-la !  :^_^: 
J'utilise la touche f12 pour screenshoter avec fraps, s'pour ça.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Arma 2.



 :tired:  Faut que j'arrête avec les mods à la con quand même.
Sinon j'ai fait un script avec 720 A.I. qui se mettent dessus ; ça passe mais je plonge à 10 FPS. Je suis monté jusqu'à 1560 et j'ai eu droit à mon premier retour windows.

----------


## Akva

350Z Hello kitty  ::O: 

C'est décidé, il me FAUT Arma II!

----------


## Dorak

> Sinon j'ai fait un script avec 720 A.I. qui se mettent dessus ; ça passe mais je plonge à 10 FPS. Je suis monté jusqu'à 1560 et j'ai eu droit à mon premier retour windows


.

Grand fou. 720 A.I. ma machine implose et génère un vortex qui risque d'aspirer la france.

----------


## Froyok

> 350Z Hello kitty 
> 
> C'est décidé, il me FAUT Arma II!


Moi aussi !  ::wub::

----------


## Snakeshit

> 350Z Hello kitty 
> 
> C'est décidé, il me FAUT Arma II!


Idem !




> .
> 
> Grand fou. 720 A.I. ma machine implose et génère un vortex qui risque d'aspirer la france.


Achète Roadrunner pour faire une bataille gigantesque à 15 000 IA tiens. Faudra juste pas allumer le LHC en même temps ::P: h34r:!

----------


## Rikimaru

> Tu joues en résolutions de base, 4:3, ou t'as modifié le regedit pour passer en wide ?
> Parce que chez moi le wide merde cf le topic du jeu


Je joue en 1440 x 900 et ca marche niquel ta bien installé le patch 1.01 ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Idem !


Et moi me faut un PC pour le faire tourner. J'hésite à faire un prêt là, carrément  ::o:  !

----------


## Logan

> Nice troll... (à part pour les animations)


 ::huh::

----------


## Esotsm

Nailed it to the wall.

NOLF.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/3a410e3...de64e667a0.jpg
> 
> Nailed it to the wall.
> 
> NOLF.


'tain faut que je lache Stalker pour m'y remettre à NOLF.  ::|:

----------


## Jasoncarthes

ca me rapelle l arme  a baton de feraille a de fear

----------


## war-p

yen a qui joue à NOLF en multi? ça pourrait être sympa non?

----------


## chenoir

Bordel, arretez de mettre des images de Nexus, c'est du pousse-au-vice.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/3a410e3...de64e667a0.jpg
> 
> Nailed it to the wall.
> 
> NOLF.


C'est qu'a inventé le lance pieux?

----------


## hommedumatch

*Frontières*

Notez bien la phrase en rouge, c'est bien le fusil à pompe de Duke Nukem.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

*Global Agenda Beta* (le NDA vient d'être levé !!)

----------


## Moff Tigriss

> Bordel, arretez de mettre des images de Nexus, c'est du pousse-au-vice.


Je plussoie, à cause de vous me suis rappelé qu'il était sur Steam, je l'ai acheté, installé... et demain je le recommence pour la 4eme fois.

Bande de sadiques  :tired:

----------


## touriste

Le seul endroit dans le jeu où j'ai vraiment pu me la tenter infiltration. Ca a bien marché sur les 2 paquets de maison du dessus (infiltration depuis la flotte + coup de machette dans le dos) mais le paquet du bas, ça a pas mal cahuté. Coup de bol, je me dirige vers le milieu a la nage en les laissant tirer dans le vide ailleurs. J'entend des coups de feux, je me retourne, je dessoude le gars *bam* mission réussi. Ah c'était lui ma cible ?




C'est très beau en tout cas 





Petit test de Fallen Earth, dommage mon perso était très sexy (Chenoir 
comprendra  ::o:  )


Je suis partis sur un autre mmo du coup

----------


## Silver

J'avais oublié les apparitions télé, toujours liées à l'histoire mais en complet décalage.  ::): 


Effet du mod Payne Effects 2 quand on active le bullet time. Comme je n'aime pas qu'on me gâche l'effet avec un noir et blanc flou je vais plutôt essayer le Cinematic Mod...

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Effet du mod Payne Effects 2 quand on active le bullet time. Comme je n'aime pas qu'on me gâche l'effet avec un noir et blanc flou je vais plutôt essayer le Cinematic Mod...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f08...59fe87e7db.jpg


Il y avait un mod qui ajoutait un ralenti encore plus lent, et ça laissait le temps de voir les balles de Desert Eagle ou de MP5 faire reculer la moindre partie du corps qu'elles atteignaient. J'ai rarement vu ça dans d'autres jeux  ::): .

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Agenda Global en version B

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Putain mais comment vous faites les gars pour pas faire de crise d'épilepsie avec vos MMO fluos?

----------


## NeoOoeN

> Agenda Global en version B
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c60...72514e5e8d.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5f6...98645e9528.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cae...9e2a901d8a.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3e0...37569f8070.jpg


Ca vaut quoi ce truc ? 

Le design me fait légèrement penser à Phantasy Star Online ep 1&2 ( ::love:: )

----------


## touriste

Moi ca me fait penser a du Mass Effect en multi. Ca vaut que c'est simple, bien et jolie. Le seul point négatif est que ca peut être répétif (bon ok c'est un mmo hahaha :troll ::):  vu que ce sont des missions instanciés qui se répètent.

----------


## Le Biclarel

> Je plussoie, à cause de vous me suis rappelé qu'il était sur Steam, je l'ai acheté, installé... et demain je le recommence pour la 4eme fois.
> 
> Bande de sadiques


Rhôôô, mais faut pas le racheter à chaque fois  ::XD::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Comme je n'aime pas qu'on me gâche l'effet avec un noir et blanc flou je vais plutôt essayer le Cinematic Mod...


Alors j'espère que tu aimes le sépia flou dans ce cas.  ::P:

----------


## RUPPY

Dark Void demo






Difficile de se faire une réelle idée : la demo est courte. Cela dit, le feeling en vol me plait bien, ça demande pas mal de doigté (un peu comme les contrôles de Bionic commando). Ca tourne tout a fond sur un machine moyenne mais graphiquement, ça me semble très épuré....pas moche mais un peu vide avec des textures pas travaillées. J'ai juste un doute sur le gameplay en intérieur....ça à l'air un peu à chier....faut attendre les tests  ::rolleyes:: 

Un truc drole : on peut mettre le turbo dans les couloirs étriqués par exemple...je vous le conseille pour voir : j'ai filé tout droit comme une fusée en rebondissant contres les parois pour finir par m'exploser la courge dans un mur....j'aime bien ^^

----------


## Nelfe

Air France vous souhaite un agréable voyage  ::):

----------


## Strife

Tu t'es crashé?

----------


## La Mimolette

Tu as pu décoller alors qu'il y avait des grèves... Fichtre!

----------


## Nelfe

> Tu t'es crashé?


Non j'ai coupé avant  :B):

----------


## francou008

Helmutt fait le con avec son copain à celui qui tiendra le plus longtemps à 15 mètres de profondeur.

----------


## Morgoth

> Air France vous souhaite un agréable voyage 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/14d...df38b9dc79.jpg


Une couche nuageuse 8/8, voilà ce qui manque à IL-2. Voler au-dessus c'est...  :Cigare:

----------


## --Lourd--

Normal les scores quoi  ::o:  Partie de dingue n'empêche.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

C'est quoi ça comme jeu, Ricochet Hardcore ?

----------


## Silver

> C'est quoi ça comme jeu, Ricochet Hardcore ?


Un mod HL1 je crois.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jean Pale

C'est Modern Warfare 2.

----------


## RUPPY

GTA 4


Niko se cache sur cette image : saurez-vous le trouver


Cette fille est trés gentille mais c'est une blessée de guerre, elle s'est assise sur une mine en Corée...il lui manque une fesse


Les perspectives sont hallucinantes


Allons enfants de la patriiiiiiiieeeuuuu....


C'est beau une ville la nuit

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ça c'est à force de se prendre des fessées  ::o:  !

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Version compacte de la Turismo , alias , échec de balançoire.  :tired:

----------


## Morgoth

J'ai beau être matinal, j'ai mal à piloter avion :



A la queue-leu-leu (Un Bf-109E poursuivi par 3 Hurricane(s), eux-même poursuivis par un autre Bf-109E, lui-même poursuivi par moi dans mon Hurricane) :

----------


## Silver

La nouvelle version du mod inclus les elfes noirs... et leurs sang-froids.  :Bave: 


Toc toc, y'a quelqu'un ?


Le dernier de son armée, cruel destin.  :B): 


Retour sur la carte de campagne, les hauts elfes sont proches mais grâce à mes assassins ils vont perdre deux membres de leur famille.

----------


## RUPPY

GTA 4

Aaaaahh


Plutch


Plutôt coriaces ces flics...ils me lâchent pas


Juste comme ça, parce que je trouve ça beau

----------


## francou008

Le problème avec les côtes Japonaises et une mission de torpillage dans un port près d'Hiroshima, c'est que c'est vraiment pas profond.


C'est soit on racle le fond, soit les avions nous repèrent.  :Emo:

----------


## BigBoobs

C'est plutôt dur non Silent Hunter ?

----------


## clence

> C'est soit on racle le fond, soit les avions nous repèrent.


Faut y aller de nuit vindieu!




> C'est plutôt dur non Silent Hunter ?


Dans le 4 le côté grosse simulation est bien atténué quand même, c'est tout à fait jouable comme ça à la fraiche.

Mais moi je préférais les allemands  :tired:  "Jawohl Herr Kaleun" c'est quand même plus classe que "yes sir". Et puis c'est chiant les allers-retours Pearl Harbour/Asie à chaque mission du mode carrière, au moins dans le III entre Lorient et la Manche y'avait pas long...

D'ailleurs:


_Le Titanic en mer de Chine_


_Oui je suis remonté pour les narguer_


_il est déjà mort mais il ne le sait pas encore_


_vlom_


_glou glou glou..._




> Air France vous souhaite un agréable voyage
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/14d...df38b9dc79.jpg


Woh le loser, c'est l'ancienne-ancienne livrée  ::ninja:: 



(oui, décidément je préfère jouer boche dans à peu près tous les jeux ça fait peur)

----------


## zwzsg



----------


## Menkar

Avec le mod cockpit.

Je comprends pas pourquoi mais X3 : TC refuse de cracher plus de 20 FPS chez moi alors que Reunion est à 40 minimum.
Enfin vu tout ce qu'il y a à faire sur Reunion je m'en contente laaaaargement.  :B):

----------


## Say hello

ça marche bien le mod cockpit? T'aurais pas un lien?

----------


## Menkar

Ouaip, perso je peux plus m'en passer du mod cockpit, c'est la première chose que j'installe quand je réinstalle X3.

Pour le lien : http://www.egosoft.com/download/x3/bonus_en.php en bas de la page.

Je sais pas si ça existe pour TC par contre.

----------


## Say hello

Me semble qu'il y en avait un, faudrait que je le trouve d'ailleurs, merci.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Me semble qu'il y en avait un, faudrait que je le trouve d'ailleurs, merci.


Disons que le cockpit était déjà présent dans X3 Reunion, mais il a été désactivé. C'est ensuite qu'il est apparu soit par le biais d'un mods qui ensuite est devenu disponible après l'installation d'un certain patch.

Après bon, certains cockpit viennent directement d'X2 The Threat.

----------


## Micerider

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/612...5a2442495b.jpg


 
Je suis le seul à comprendre "Ai fait caca" quand on lit le titre de ce jeu (et du comics sous-jacent) à voix haute?  :^_^:

----------


## Froyok

> Je suis le seul à comprendre "Ai fait caca" quand on lit le titre de ce jeu (et du comics sous-jacent) à voix haute?


Putain, tu m'as influencé, j'arrive pas à lire autre chose maintenant !  ::P: 

-----------

THIEF

Combat à l'épée, j'ai gagné !  :B): 
Bon par contre en jeu c'est beaucoup plus clair que ça, son bizarre mes screens.

RIDDICK EFBB-HD

Les coins + Pile de morts =  :Bave:

----------


## Dark Fread

Carmageddon II - Carpocalypse Now











 :Emo: 

NFS Shift peut aller se rhabiller question vue interne  :Bave:

----------


## L'invité

T'as pas mis le nom du jeu!  ::o: 
Toi tu vas avoir des problèmes.

----------


## Froyok

> T'as pas mis le nom du jeu! 
> Toi tu vas avoir des problèmes.


Mais il à mis un nom de jeu dans son post, sauf qu'il en montre rien.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Parasol

> Carmageddon II - Carpocalypse Now


Toute ma p'tite jeunesse  :Emo:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Oh vache, le temps passé sur ce jeu à faire le con et trouver tous les petits passages, secrets et clins d'oeil dans les niveaux immenses...  :Emo:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon



----------


## Morgoth

Décollage en fin d'après-midi en He-111 avec le soleil dans le dos et le vent dans la figu, ah ben non...

----------


## SiGarret

*Close Combat 5 : The Longest Day*

Combats du 13 juin 1944, secteurs de Briquebec ...



et Le Varimesnil



Toujours aussi bon, faussement simple et indécis.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Toutes ces vaches, mortes  :Emo:

----------


## zwzsg

> Je suis le seul à comprendre "Ai fait caca" quand on lit le titre de ce jeu (et du comics sous-jacent) à voix haute?


Non, moi je lis FUCK, comme tout le monde.

Ce qui est normal pour une licence avec des babes à boobs qui manient d'énormes épées:





Giant boobies:


Boobs, swords & a huge tube!


Celle-là, on se demande comment elle la range dans son bikini:


Y'a même un Tentacle monster!

----------


## ikarad

> Non, moi je lis FUCK, comme tout le monde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ce qui est normal pour une licence avec des babes à boobs qui manient d'énormes épées:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/93f...d016a552db.jpg
> 
> ...


Heavy metal Fakk, ça c'était du FPS à licence.

----------


## Morgoth

Je trouve que les B-17 ont décidément une petite faiblesse au niveau du fuselage :

----------


## Jasoncarthes

alors c est ca qu on apelle une aile volante?  ::XD:: 
Si c etait un a10 il pourrais encore voler, remplir sa mission et se posé :D

----------


## Reguen

Hop, un petit moment en Marine dans AvP. Bien flippant, super sympa mais j'arrête pas de me perdre ='(

Il ne fait jamais bien jour...


Le mode "Image amplifiée" (ou un truc du genre) est bien pratique. On perd juste l'indicateur de présence, ce qui oblige régulièrement à switcher, surtout quand trois points blancs approchent à toute vitesse dans le noir.


C'est dangereux la queue qui bat toujours quand ils meurent.


J'ai peur du moment où je tomberai sur un Predator  ::O:

----------


## BigBoobs

Pas craquer. Pas craquer.

----------


## Narushima

Ah ouais, *Alien Versus Predator*, y'a bon :
le code pour avoir les modèles en fil de fer. Inutile mais marrant.


Et *AVP2* :


OK les gars, je me rends...


Et la décision finale de *Deus Ex* :

----------


## Marty

C'est décidé, dés demain je pars à la recherche de Deus Ex, Mafia 2 et NOLF pas cher car vos screens, ca m'énerve !  :tired:

----------


## Narushima

Yeah, encore un de converti !
Pourquoi Mafia 2 par contre ? Je suis à peur près sûr que le 1 est bien meilleur. L'un des meilleurs jeux qui soit en tout cas.

----------


## Itsulow

> Yeah, encore un de converti !
> Pourquoi Mafia 2 par contre ? Je suis à peur près sûr que le 1 est bien meilleur. L'un des meilleurs jeux qui soit en tout cas.


Si tu trouve mafia 2 demain, je le veux moi, et je vais revendre les copies pour me payer de la coke et des p...
Avoir un jeu plusieurs mois avant sa sortie, la classe!

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'étais occupé à le chercher en version Bulgare là, on ne sait jamais...

----------


## Marty

Ah euh oui Mafia tout court. Enfin bon je me comprend. C'est le principal.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Tu parles donc du jeu avec les ananas lasers ?

----------


## Marty

> Tu parles donc du jeu avec les ananas lasers ?


Nan mais il y a une règle qui dit qu'on doit absolument parler des screenshots de la page ou on peut aussi dire que ce topic donne envie de jouer à certains jeux ?

----------


## Narushima

Ben là par exemple on va tous se prendre des points. C'est ça la règle.

----------


## terciperix

à la chasse !!

----------


## Marty

Je découvre la batte de baseball dans une pièce silencieuse.


Petit carnage autour de gros sous.


La clé ! La clé !


C'est plus simple que d'utiliser une porte.


Silence, i will kill you !

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Quelqu'un sait si AVP 1 et 2 fonctionnent sous Seven ?

----------


## raven33.be

pour le 2 j'en suis sur par contre le 1 aucune idée

----------


## Reguen

> Quelqu'un sait si AVP 1 et 2 fonctionnent sous Seven ?


Le mien tourne sur Seven x64  sans le moindre accro. Acheté sur Steam donc.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Danke, je me contenterai du 2 alors  ::): 

EDIT : bon ben va pour le premier aussi alors, quand j'aurai le temps  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme871

*Woooooooops !*



*Mais comment tu te la pètes*

----------


## Silver

Bonjour, je suis Niko Bellic et je vais sauter sur un train lancé à pleine vitesse.


Ah zut, raté...


Comment j'en suis arrivé là moi ?


Night rider ! Bwapbwapbwapbwapbwap ! (les taches sur l'écran viennent de la pluie)

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> *Close Combat 5 : The Longest Day*
> 
> Combats du 13 juin 1944, secteurs de Briquebec ...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/aa2...6cda9c6d92.jpg
> 
> et Le Varimesnil
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/464...ee60f94f40.jpg
> ...


Ca alors !  ::o: 
J'y ai joué pendant longtemps a celui la , c'était d'ailleurs un des jeux qui m'a fait passer dans le coté obscur de la catégorie des joueurs pc.

----------


## Thomasorus



----------


## Silver

I'm on the highway to hell !


I'm a poor lonesome cowboy...


Ça c'est de la philosophie !


Où trouver les Burger shot ? Facile, près des écoles et des hopitaux, comme les Mac Do.  ::P:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> http://uppix.net/4/2/e/bae763a954466...c58bed51tt.jpg
> _il est déjà mort mais il ne le sait pas encore_
> 
> http://uppix.net/d/2/f/71f87ddfffba2...408ac0c2tt.jpg
> _vlom_
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/e/5/f0c87b1950856...04ca81f8tt.jpg
> _glou glou glou..._


Mogami?

Faudrait que je joue à des SH un jour moi... Cela a l'air d'être un jeu de fourbe.

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Say hello

PC?

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ahah la blague.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Armored Core 5


Wtf  ::O:

----------


## KiwiX

Un jeu où il faut deviner ce qu'il y a entre les explosions  ::lol::

----------


## Jasoncarthes

c est surtout un jeux de meccha de + de 50 tonnes qui sont encore plus agile qu'un ninja  ::ninja::

----------


## Placide Hemuzo

aiile donte ouante tou saite ze ouooorlde ooone fayeuuuuure









Voyageur au-dessus de la mer de nuages

----------


## Dark Fread

> Retombées 3


Oui alors non.  :tired:

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Non quoi?  :tired: 
ce sont de très jolies screenshot!

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> http://uppix.net/1/4/e/d4af982aa3223...583daa46tt.jpghttp://uppix.net/6/c/f/b1329d4e322f0...2c40ecc2tt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/9/1/3/c0cd549ad3f30...a69ff2c0tt.jpghttp://uppix.net/1/a/f/13f123c9e04ba...9258eb4ctt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/7/2/1/b04827184790c...55bd5eaett.jpghttp://uppix.net/2/c/1/638216ff3549a...b85f203ett.jpg


C'est quoi, un simulateur de coloriage ?  ::):

----------


## Aleas

> Mogami?
> 
> Faudrait que je joue à des SH un jour moi... Cela a l'air d'être un jeu de fourbe.


Ouaip Mogami version de 1944 (le Mog' de 1938 est classé croiseur léger, celui de 1941 croiseur lourd et la révision de 1944 l'a transformé en CV).

----------


## Dorak

Screenshot d'une efficacité redoutable.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> PC?


Pour l'instant, c'est prévu sur X360 et PS3 pour 2010.




> Ahah la blague.





> Wtf


Quoi donc ? Je suis censé comprendre quoi ?  ::ninja:: 

Pour les curieux, il y a un topic la dessus:
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=43086

----------


## un lapin

modern warfare 2, operations spéciales en coop..

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Putain les gars Fallout 3 et modern Warfare mais vous voulez qu'on troll ou quoi?

----------


## Plopman

> Images de Fallout 3


Je trouve ça vraiment chouette, ça me donne envie de réinstall. (et je vous merde)

----------


## Morgoth

Je suis d'accord. Je trouve qu'il y a une véritable ambiance qui se dégage des images (attention, je n'ai jamais joué à F3 et le 2 reste ma pire expérience JV).  ::ninja:: 

Cela dit je trouve également le dernier screen de MW2 sur le pont très cinématographique. Enfin, venant de ce jeu, rien de bien surprenant.

----------


## BigBoobs

> Putain les gars Fallout 3 et modern Warfare mais vous voulez qu'on troll ou quoi?


MW2 est loin d'être un mauvais fps. Le seul soucis vient du mode MP et son système d'hotes.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Non je dis ça, c'est juste que j'ai jamais aimé l'arrière pensé derrière les modern Warfare, j'ai toujours trouvé ces jeux malsains...

----------


## BigBoobs

Pas plus malsain qu'un autre jeu où tu tues un nazi, ou un chilien ou un russe, ou même pisser sur les flics.

----------


## kayl257

> aiile donte ouante tou saite ze ouooorlde ooone fayeuuuuure


Tu utilises des mod graphiques?

----------


## Raton

> bla bla F3 (...et le 2 reste ma pire expérience JV).


Y a pas de torture suffisement horrible pour expier ton crime ^^

----------


## chenoir

Si si, ne poster que des images en très haute résolution avec BEAUCOUP d'AA.

----------


## Morgoth

> Y a pas de torture suffisement horrible pour expier ton crime ^^


J'y peux rien si le début est à chier.  ::ninja::

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Pas plus malsain qu'un autre jeu où tu tues un nazi, ou un chilien ou un russe, ou même pisser sur les flics.


Ouais c'est pas faux. Et puis je veux pas troller, il faut que j'aille pisser sur des keufs.  :tired:

----------


## BigBoobs

En rapport à Postal 2 hein.

----------


## galoustic

Wings of Prey :







Je confirme ce qui est dit dans le test de CPC, c'est MAGNIFIQUE  ::wub::

----------


## Placide Hemuzo

Tiens hop, j'en remet une couche  :^_^: 
Team fortrout 2


S.T.A.L.K.O.U.T. green sky

(sinon pour répondre à la question, non, y'a pas de mod graphique)

----------


## Say hello

> Tiens hop, j'en remet une couche 
> Team fortrout 2
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/648...c6bcba5616.jpg
> 
> S.T.A.L.K.O.U.T. green sky
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9de...ebf17e234a.jpg
> (sinon pour répondre à la question, non, y'a pas de mod graphique)


Mais sinon.. tu l'a payé?
Je veux dire, t'a acheté ça?
Vraiment?
Et financé Bethesda-suppôt-du-mal?

----------


## Morgoth

> Si si, ne poster que des images en très haute résolution avec BEAUCOUP d'AA.


 :Bave:

----------


## Nono

> Quoi donc ? Je suis censé comprendre quoi ?


Que demander si un jeu japonais sort sur PC, c'est un peu surréaliste.

----------


## Momock

Ben y'en a de plus en plus des jeux jap qui sortent sur PC.

----------


## Kamasa

C'est vrai ça, regardez Stree Fighter  ::o:

----------


## Say hello

Et Last Remnant.
Et MGS 1 et 2.


Woah.. La liste fut longue.  ::ninja:: 

En fait c'est:

"Le nombre de jeu japonnais qui sortent sur pc" à combiner à "Le nombre de jeu japonnais qui sortent en europe".

ça réduit à mort.

----------


## Pierrinator

Et BlazBlue. Il est mëme pas encore sorti en fait.
y'a eu FF7-8 aussi.

----------


## Kamikaze

Et plein de haine taille dont vous êtes le héros aussi, mais cela ne nous regarde pas  :tired:

----------


## Placide Hemuzo

> Mais sinon.. tu l'a payé?
> Je veux dire, t'a acheté ça?
> Vraiment?
> Et financé Bethesda-suppôt-du-mal?


Non non, c'est mon ami Alain qui me l'a généreusement prêté... 
Mais il n'est pas si mal ce jeu, vraiment ! ::ninja:: 

Tiens hop, pour pas poster à vide : Armored Core 9

----------


## Skouatteur

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f95...b8b8658fd2.jpg
> 
> Screenshot d'une efficacité redoutable.


Le nom du jeu bordayl!
C'est vrai, quoi! Un jeu (FPS?) avec un baril explosif c'est du jamais vu! NEED!
 ::ninja::

----------


## M.Rick75

Un bidon, une plateforme (oui, ok, j'imagine), au pif je dirais Donkey Kong.

----------


## Say hello

Faux, il manque l'échelle.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Ca manque de macaques surtout.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Que demander si un jeu japonais sort sur PC, c'est un peu surréaliste.


Tu veux une liste du moins une partie, voilà donc:
- The Last Remnant
- Final Fantasy 7 
- Final Fantasy 8
- Final Fantasy XI
- Phantasy Star Online (ou alors c'est coréen)
- Ninja Blade
- Metal Gear Solid 1
- Metal Gear Solid 2 Substance
- Devil May Cry 3 Second Edition
- Devil May Cry 4
- Resident Evil 1
- Resident Evil 2
- Resident Evil 3
- Resident Evil 4
- Resident Evil 5
- Lost Planet

----------


## Morgoth

Paf !



Ses derniers instants...



De justesse :

----------


## BigBoobs

> Tu veux une liste du moins une partie, voilà donc:
> - The Last Remnant
> - Final Fantasy 7 
> - Final Fantasy 8
> - Final Fantasy XI
> - Phantasy Star Online (ou alors c'est coréen)
> - Ninja Blade
> - Metal Gear Solid 1
> - Metal Gear Solid 2 Substance
> ...


Capcom/Squix, quoi, en gros.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> - The Last Remnant
> - Final Fantasy
> - Phantasy Star Online (ou alors c'est coréen)
> - Ninja Blade
> - Metal Gear Solid
> - Devil May Cry
> - Resident Evil
> - Lost Planet


Petite retouche. On a tous les jeux du Japon là. Et j'allais mettre Capcom / SquareEnix.

EDIT : Grillay !

----------


## Strife

On peut rajouter: Grandia 2
Breath of Fire 4
Silent Hill 2
Silent Hill 3
Silent Hill 4
Donc du Konami aussi.

Edit: je retire Silent Hill Homecoming comme il me semble qu'il a été développé par une boite américaine...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Tant de jeux japonais en 20 ans !? Classe quand même. Enfin soit, on devrait stop le HS je pense.  ::):

----------


## BigBoobs

Capcom/Squix/Konami, ça fait pas beaucoup de monde. On oublie surement les plus petits, avec les inombrables shmup semi amat qui sortent.

----------


## Skouatteur

Ca fait pas beaucoup de jeux venant du Japon, mais la Corée rattrape tout ça. 
 ::ninja::

----------


## Mouflon

Tain, c'est bien bon,  *Mechwarrior Living Legend*

Aujourd'hui, j'ai fait la guerre. Une guerre sale, enfumée, visqueuse, pleine de fureur et de sang. Un peu comme comme dans une chorégraphie de Kamel Wali.
J'ai pris des photos:

Un collègue, filant vers une mort absurde dans une coulée de lave:



Un Mech léger qu'il est beau dans le clair obscur du hangar:



C'est beau!



C'est beau, mais ça pue la mort et le diesel atomique



Mech léger bien amoché, achevé en lui tirant dans la patte au pistolaser:

----------


## Mouflon

MWLL, suite:

Autre champs de bataille pour montrer la tombée de la nuit; étourdissant comme un défilé de Miss en tenues régionales:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ça donne envie !  :Bave:

----------


## BigBoobs

Du mal à comprendre le rapport entre Crysis et MechWarrior là. C'est un mod de Crysis ?

----------


## KiwiX

> Du mal à comprendre le rapport entre Crysis et MechWarrior là. C'est un mod de Crysis ?


Oui.

----------


## Projet 154

Une particularité singulière ? Non juste Freemann qui s'amuse.






Ce soir c'est distribution gratuite de pruneaux. pour tout le monde Indigestion garantie ou remboursée dans les 24h.


Vous reprendrez bien une tourelle?


Pas encore au point la mitrailleuse lance-carreaux du Cartel...

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Froyok

> Non quoi? 
> ce sont de très jolies screenshot!


J'avoue, c'est très jolie.
[EDIT] Ha merde deux pages de retard...  :tired:

----------


## Olipro

> Une particularité singulière ?


J'aurais dit "une singularité particulière", plus geek.

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Micerider

AAAhhh, mais si on commence avec Forza 3, je m'y met aussi  ::wub:: 

*"Vous, je vous verai bien en Renault Twingo"*

*"Nous n'avons pas les même valeurs"*

*"Pinaize chéri magne-toi, on va louper l'apéro"*

----------


## mrFish

Il a l'air bien ce GT5... Oh. Wait.

----------


## Logan

En ce moment, je suis en train de me faire Seiken Densetsu 3 ( Secret Of Mana 2 pour les incultes, sorti uniquement au Japon ) avec la dernière trad fr, et c'est  :Bave:  ( de mon point de vue le jeu le plus abouti techniquement de la Snes )

----------


## sophomore

une pure merveille ce jeu, même si la disparition de la jauge pour les coups lui donne un côté bourrin absent de son aîné qui reste LE action RPG de la snes.

----------


## Silver

Le mod western pour Mound&Blade, avec quelques mods graphiques.

- Ma que yé vais être lé maitre dou monde !


- Chargeeeeeeez !


- Encore une victoire de El Canardo.  :Cigare:

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Wiltjay

Dans la série Forza 3.

L'enfer vert, toujours des pièges malgré tous ces tours dans ma quête du chrono qui va bien.

(Arriver trop près du vibreur intérieur, ça a soulevé la voiture, s'en sont suivis 2 tonneaux  :Emo:  )

La voilà quelques minutes auparavant:

Elle est bâtie pour le ring.

(Meilleur chrono avec cette Porsche 997 S699: 7:39  :Cigare:  )

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Génial le mod Wester de M&B  ::o:  !

Allez hop, des photos de *Colin McRae Dirt 2*. Je suis toujours étonné de jouer avec un jeu si joli sur ma config... (PentiumD945, 2Go DDR2, Geforce 7900 GTX)

----------


## kayl257

> En ce moment, je suis en train de me faire Seiken Densetsu 3 ( Secret Of Mana 2 pour les incultes, sorti uniquement au Japon ) avec la dernière trad fr, et c'est  ( de mon point de vue le jeu le plus abouti techniquement de la Snes )


 :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave: 
J'étais bloqué vers le début  :Emo: 

Il faut que je m'y replonge!

----------


## Slayertom

Test du mod *Coop* sur Crysis Wars













Toujours aussi beau ce putain de jeu.

----------


## L'invité

:Bave:

----------


## Non_Identifie

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/add...7c41cb26ea.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cf1...1d68b6e23c.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/686...d5ece60ff5.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ba9...6e1a188f36.jpg


Il est patché GTA 4 ?  ::P:

----------


## Morgoth

Un B-17 en moins :



Pour celui-là en revanche, il a fallu que je m'y reprenne à 5 reprises, sacrée résistance :

----------


## war-p

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4a3...a2c567d922.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cce...8451b6f99e.jpg


Mais arrrrrrrêteeeeez avec vos screens de forza, je vais être bientôt obliger de m'acheter une xboîte..... :Emo:

----------


## Syntaxerror

Rise of flight :



Les apparences sont parfois trompeuses.

----------


## Wiltjay

> Rise of flight :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/357ae5d...35572f0db5.jpg
> 
> Les apparences sont parfois trompeuses.


Très rigolo!!  ::):   ::P:

----------


## Projet 154

> Test du mod *Coop* sur Crysis Wars
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/9/6/32ed5d3d32de9...e7a4a931tt.jpg http://uppix.net/c/d/d/9ee9fd35ed2cb...91ea836ett.jpg http://uppix.net/4/f/8/960a769af0f2f2f038c34cf4c9903tt.jpg http://uppix.net/4/0/6/4362a9e6490d8a5a7fc660dcffa4ftt.jpg http://uppix.net/7/f/5/3f14e054ba6e752dae53ffa165084tt.jpg http://uppix.net/6/5/1/3c69a4fcdd6fc4ea19992c5bbc3d5tt.jpg Toujours aussi beau ce putain de jeu. http://uppix.net/8/0/7/95e9013eb8e95...73afb4e6tt.jpg


Raaah, ce jeu envoie du pâté.  :Bave: 
Et en rajoutant le mod MWLL.  ::wub:: 
Et un des élèves de ma classe a Wargead sur son portable (

Spoiler Alert! 


en craqué mais il a pas compris qu'on ne craque pas Crysis. 

)
La Maximum Edition me fait bien envie mais j'ai peur qu'il ait du mal a tourner sur ma config (cf ma sign').

----------


## Anonyme2016

C'est bien le mod coop? la difficulté est augmentée?

----------


## Dark Fread

TrackMania Nation Forever  :Emo:  (le motion blur n'est pas vendu séparément)

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Euh... T'as foutu le blur à 20000000% ?  ::mellow::

----------


## L'invité

On se croirait sur Canal+ en crypté!  ::o:

----------


## war-p

il faut le désactiver dans les options... sinon c'est caca^^

----------


## Jasoncarthes

mon oeil droit s est liquéfié  :Emo:

----------


## Dark Fread

Non non, le blur est simplement activé dans les options graphiques, on peut pas régler sa densité. Mais en mouvement, faut dire aussi que ça rend pas pareil.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Le blur ça sert à rien de toute façon, alors désactive le tout sur le champs.  :tired:

----------


## Jasoncarthes

ah non pas toujours.
Ca sert a rien un tel radicalisme, ça se traite au cas par cas!

----------


## Agathia

> Raaah, ce jeu envoie du pâté. 
> Et en rajoutant le mod MWLL. 
> Et un des élèves de ma classe a Wargead sur son portable (
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> en craqué mais il a pas compris qu'on ne craque pas Crysis. 
> 
> ...


Oui le proc est assez limite, mais bon ça se tente, tu as testé la demo de Crysis 1? Sachant que Crysis Warhead tourne un peu mieux et que Crysis Wars tourne encore mieux (on sacrifie la puissance pour la fluidité du multi, mais ça reste somptueux). J'ai une 8800GT qui se fait vieille, 2Go de RAM DDR2 et un E8400 et le jeu tourne pas mal, bon on est loin de la fluidité absolue (quand je pousse beaucoup, j'arrive a 20-25FPS) mais c'est largement jouable et ça flatte la rétine... Et puis même avec tout en médium, ça reste joli...

Je l'ai acheté hier à la FNAC  ::P:  la maximum édition étant passé de 50 euros à 20.

Sinon tu as des tweak aussi, mais bon, je trouve que le tweak de Pydon que tout le monde cite comme étant super rend le jeu super moche  ::P:  (adieu le post-processing, qui rend l'image bien plus douce et agréable.)

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Morgoth

C'est aussi beau que ça in-game ?

Même Dirt2 semble _sans plus_ en comparaison...

----------


## Wiltjay

> C'est aussi beau que ça in-game ?
> 
> Même Dirt2 semble _sans plus_ en comparaison...


Nop, ya un post processing dans le mode photo, en particulier un anti-aliasing, mais le jeu est loin d'être moche!  ::):

----------


## Say hello

> C'est aussi beau que ça in-game ?
> 
> Même Dirt2 semble _sans plus_ en comparaison...






 ::rolleyes:: 

Mai Forza c'est pas des rendu fait pour être plus beau en screen immobile que in game justement?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Euh, à préciser que le screen que vient de remettre Say Hello, c'est un screen de moi qui joue en moyen avec un vieux PC !  ::P:

----------


## Wiltjay

Mon screen avec la porsche est issu du Nurburgring et ça rends clairement pas hommage au jeu  ::P:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est aussi beau que ça in-game ?
> 
> Même Dirt2 semble _sans plus_ en comparaison...


Le mode photo active tous les effets Next Gen + le LOD 0 (Level of Detail maximal).
En jeu, je trouve que le ton des couleurs voir le ton général est assez froid. Après, tu as des circuits vraiment sympa visuellement.

Mais personnellement, ça ne vaudra pas NFS Shift  (PC) Visuellement parlant en In-game.

----------


## tim987

*Arma II*



Enfin ! Les Frenchies arrivent..._(voir les récents déboires sur le forum dédié à Arma 2)_

----------


## ikarad

> C'est aussi beau que ça in-game ?
> 
> Même Dirt2 semble _sans plus_ en comparaison...


FOrza 3 a tout misé sur les véhicules (pour concurrencer gt5 qui a fait la même chose) au détriment de la beauté des décors là ou sur DIRT2 l'accent a été mis plus sur les décors même si les voitures restent belles.

En gros faut des screens qui montrent bien voitures et décors pour vraiment comparer.

----------


## Slayertom

> C'est bien le mod coop? la difficulté est augmentée?


Le mod n'est pas encore au point pour être vraiment intéressant mais il a un gros potentiel. Les aliens que nous avons affronté sont bien plus coriaces qu'en delta et nous tuaient beaucoup trop rapidement, ca en est mémé déséquilibré. 
Il faudra attendre les prochaine beta pour en profiter pleinement (surtout quand on pourra tuer du Coréen)

----------


## Froyok

Toutes ces images se passent de commentaires, faut y jouer à ce jeu.
Le dernier screen c'est le menu principale, tout simplement superbe !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> FOrza 3 a tout misé sur les véhicules (pour concurrencer gt5 qui a fait la même chose) au détriment de la beauté des décors là ou sur DIRT2 l'accent a été mis plus sur les décors même si les voitures restent belles.
> 
> En gros faut des screens qui montrent bien voitures et décors pour vraiment comparer.


D'un côté, je trouve la comparaison entre DIRT 2 et Forza 3 assez débile. Faut surtout comparé avec un jeu de course de même catégorie donc sur circuit.
Et là, on peut citer NFS Shift, GRID, GTR/GTR 2, Race, etc...

Ce qui est certain, la qualité de modélisation des cockpits sur Forza 3 est loin d'être impressionnant contrairement à NFS Shift.

Maintenant, l'avantage de Forza 3 c'est la possibilité de piloter pas moins de 300 bolides. Le jeu fait 2 DVD sans oublier les DLC gratuit d'un poid de 800 Mo (voitures + circuits). Bref, c'est LE jeu de course le plus fournit que je n'ai jamais vu sur toute plateforme confondu.

----------


## kayl257

> Maintenant, l'avantage de Forza 3 c'est la possibilité de piloter pas moins de 300 bolides. Le jeu fait 2 DVD sans oublier les DLC gratuit d'un poid de 800 Mo (voitures + circuits). Bref, c'est LE jeu de course le plus fournit que je n'ai jamais vu sur toute plateforme confondu.


C'est aussi le fait que c'est l'un des rares "gros" jeux consoles à être en 1080p @ 60fps  :;):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est aussi le fait que c'est l'un des rares "gros" jeux consoles à être en 1080p @ 60fps


720p !  ::P:  Pas 1080p. Sinon, j'aurai droit à des screenshots plus grands. Mais les chargements sont bien lourdingues.

Edit: ah non, j'ai oublié que je jouais sur mon CRT 19" et  donc le 1080p est impossible chez moi  ::(:

----------


## kayl257

> 720p !  Pas 1080p. Sinon, j'aurai droit à des screenshots plus grands. Mais les chargements sont bien lourdingues.


Ah ben je sais pas, ils se sont tellement vantés d'être en 1080p...
Ptet une compresssssion pour les screen?

----------


## Poudini

Quelques screens de PSO 

Epic win contre le dernier boss 


1K dégat  :Cigare: 


OMG UN SERPENT DE MER §

----------


## Darkath

Le gros problème de Forza, c'est que même si il est très beau, t'as aucune impression de vitesse (en gros t'as l'impression d'aller a 50 a l'heure quand tu fait du 150)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Le gros problème de Forza, c'est que même si il est très beau, t'as aucune impression de vitesse (en gros t'as l'impression d'aller a 50 a l'heure quand tu fait du 150)


En vue cockpit c'est un peu mieux mais ça ne vaudra pas l'impression de vitesse de SHIFT  ::):

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> http://uppix.net/7/4/2/de1e6b83d5b47...f5170a1ftt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/0/9/8/68c8abd00575e...4b99f400tt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/2/f/b/c497b1af3e011...22146f42tt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/6/9/3/3058fb61fe203...1879165ctt.jpg
> 
> Toutes ces images se passent de commentaires, faut y jouer à ce jeu.
> Le dernier screen c'est le menu principale, tout simplement superbe !


Tain entre le test qui m'a titillé et les screens, je suis de plus en plus tenté. ::O:

----------


## Skouatteur

Au niveau des graphismes ingame, Forza est *sobre*: pas de chichis, une modélisation des tutures impeccable, des circuits jolis mais sans plus, mais c'est surtout super fluide (60 images/seconde). Rien qui explose la rétine (pas même un motion blur), tous ces effets sont par contre présents dans les screenshots.

----------


## NeoOoeN

> Quelques screens de PSO 
> 
> Epic win contre le dernier boss 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/27c9...233671df7b.jpg
> 
> 1K dégat 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/ba9f...f657aefe91.jpg
> 
> OMG UN SERPENT DE MER §
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/b121...77459a1f76.jpg


PSO ep I&II sur GC  ::wub:: 

Le nombre d'heures que j'ai pu passer sur ce putain de jeu avec 2 potes. 

Par contre le dernier PSO est vraiment naze.

----------


## Nono

> Tu veux une liste du moins une partie, voilà donc:


Merci, mais je pense qu'il blaguait  ::):

----------


## Belhoriann

Cela me rappelle PSO sur DreamCast, le premier jeu auquel j'ai joué online !

----------


## Tromzy

> Cela me rappelle PSO sur DreamCast, le premier jeu auquel j'ai joué online !


Copain.  :Emo:  Ou alors c'est Chuchu Rocket pour moi, un peu avant PSO...

----------


## Percolator42

L'impression de vitesse moyenne, les chargements long, l'interface du jeu pourri, pas non plus conquis à 100% par le comportement des voitures, bref je le trouve pas exceptionnelle ce forza 3.
Après faudrait le tester avec un volant pour vraiment juger.

----------


## Froyok

> Tain entre le test qui m'a titillé et les screens, je suis de plus en plus tenté.


Preeeeend !  :Bave: 
Surtout que par steam US ça fait que 13€ au final.
Et je me tape des pointes à 130/200 fps, je rame pas un chouilla.

---------- Post ajouté à 12h48 ----------




> Copain.  Ou alors c'est Chuchu Rocket pour moi, un peu avant PSO...


Cadeau : http://www.siteduzero.com/forum-83-4...emo-alpha.html

----------


## Skouatteur

> L'impression de vitesse moyenne, les chargements long, l'interface du jeu pourri, pas non plus conquis à 100% par le comportement des voitures, bref je le trouve pas exceptionnelle ce forza 3.
> Après faudrait le tester avec un volant pour vraiment juger.


Le feedback au volant est exceptionnel. Y a bien évidemment les vibrations des ralentisseurs, ce genre du trucs "basiques", mais surtout, surtout tu "sens" ta voiture, tu sais exactement quand est-ce que tes roues sont à la limite du dérapage, ce genre de trucs. J'arrive pas à l'exprimer correctement, mais je le trouve le feedback du volant tout simplement exceptionnel (je sais, je me répète).

----------


## Projet 154

> Oui le proc est assez limite, mais bon ça se tente, tu as testé la demo de Crysis 1? Sachant que Crysis Warhead tourne un peu mieux et que Crysis Wars tourne encore mieux (on sacrifie la puissance pour la fluidité du multi, mais ça reste somptueux). J'ai une 8800GT qui se fait vieille, 2Go de RAM DDR2 et un E8400 et le jeu tourne pas mal, bon on est loin de la fluidité absolue (quand je pousse beaucoup, j'arrive a 20-25FPS) mais c'est largement jouable et ça flatte la rétine... Et puis même avec tout en médium, ça reste joli...
> 
> Je l'ai acheté hier à la FNAC  la maximum édition étant passé de 50 euros à 20.
> 
> Sinon tu as des tweak aussi, mais bon, je trouve que le tweak de Pydon que tout le monde cite comme étant super rend le jeu super moche  (adieu le post-processing, qui rend l'image bien plus douce et agréable.)


Non, je n'ai pas testé la démo. Et 1,8Go, c'est trop pour la connexion internet de mon père (même celle du bahut)
Mais à 20€ la Maximum Edition... ::wub::  .Demain il y a grève et des profs sont pas là. Donc direction le centre-ville pendant un trou (moins d'1/4h à pied ::P: ) et go la Fnac (ou Virgin).

Merci des conseils :;): 





> *Arma II* 
> <A href="http://tof.canardpc.com/view/fc13f271-8530-4b25-b71f-4e6acd82125f.jpg" target=_blank>http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fc1...6acd82125f.jpg 
> Enfin ! Les Frenchies arrivent..._(voir les récents déboires sur le forum dédié à Arma 2)_


ArmaII + mod Armée Française =  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave: 
J'ACHETE§§

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Toutes ces images se passent de commentaires, faut y jouer à ce jeu.
> Le dernier screen c'est le menu principale, tout simplement superbe !


Ouais je le veux aussi !  ::o:  ::wub::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Je sens que je vais me le prendre également, ne serait-ce que pour soutenir ce genre de production indé. Par contre je risque de pas y jouer de suite, parce que la dernière chose dont j'ai besoin en ce moment, c'est d'un jeu qui me foute la cerise.

----------


## silverragout

Batman : Arkham Asylum



 ::huh::  :tired:  :tired:  :tired:  :Gerbe:

----------


## Colink

> Batman : Arkham Asylum
> 
> http://uppix.net/6/8/7/ab051e459d4e3...a4f754e6tt.jpg


C'est plutôt le "postures vivantes" qui me choque.  ::O:

----------


## Marty

"Chérie, fais attention avec la sauce tomate !"



I believe i can fly !



I believe, i can touch the sky !



Die !  :tired:

----------


## Morgoth

J'ai du mal avec la 3ème image, c'est à 4 dimensions ?

----------


## Marty

Vue du dessus avec une lampe qui descend du plafond.

Les plafonds sont haut dans Max Payne. Car il saute loin.
Max en haut à droite, Desert Eagle en main, vient d'envoyer deux bastos dans la tête à Jean-Michel, en bas à gauche.  :Cigare: 

Edit : 3eme images, ok.

Max vient d'entrer dans un théâtre, il monte en haut, accès normalement réservé aux mécanos. Il cherche son chemin. Son chemin rencontre celui de Jean-Marc. Jean-Marc l'attendait à la base de l'escalier. Max saute sur le coté et lui envoie deux cartouches de fusil à canon scié. Malheureusement Max vole bien et Max passe par dessus la balustrade s'écrasant comme une merde 10m plus bas. Fin de l'histoire.

----------


## Olipro

Nan il a dit la 3eme  ::P: 

c'est vu de coté, max fait un saut sur le coté en tirant vers l'objectif dans un mec en premier plan. Sauf que c'est haut, et que ce cher Max va se casser 3 côtes quand il touchera le sol, 30 mètres plus bas.

----------


## Marty

> Nan il a dit la 3eme 
> 
> c'est vu de coté, max fait un saut sur le coté en tirant vers l'objectif dans un mec en premier plan. Sauf que c'est haut, et que ce cher Max va se casser 3 côtes quand il touchera le sol, 30 mètres plus bas.


T'es Marseillais ?!
C'est 10m plus bas bordel !  :tired:

----------


## DarzgL

Mais qu'est-ce que vous avez contre le Mblur, c'est très bien le Mblur, ça permet de pas se niquer les yeux dans les jeux "rapides"  :tired:

----------


## Pelomar

X3: Terran Conflict





Huhuhuhuhuhuhu

----------


## Olipro

> T'es Marseillais ?!
> C'est 10m plus bas bordel !


Tu vois un sol toi ?  ::P:

----------


## Menkar

Lancé de barbu §§ (J'ai essayé de l'éclater contre le mur pour le tuer ( ::ninja:: ) mais ça n'a pas marché, on peut le tuer ou il reste assommé à chaque fois ?)


Bon, le rocket jump ça marche pas dans Spelunky. (J'étais tombé dans le trou.)


Je découvre ce jeu et ça a l'air vraiment excellent.  :^_^:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Avec un héros super charismatique ( heureusement qu'il a un casque durant 90% de la campagne ):



Des soucoupes volantes et des QTE:



Des robots qui en fait n'en sont pas à trucider :



Des plus gros robots... qui en fait n'en sont pas non plus, à trucider :





Un boss de fin super dur à battre :





( 4minutes pour le vaincre clope au bec ).

Et un clin d'oeil qu'on aime beaucoup ( ça doit être la seule chose qu'on aime quand on joue à Dark Void d'ailleurs ) :



Tout ça pour nous dire qu'en 1938 ( l'année durant laquelle se déroule le scénario ) ce sont les extra-terrestres qui ont contribués à l'émergence du fascisme en Europe ( z'en viennent même à dire que la France est le premier pays tombé ). Bref... vivement Mass Effect 2 parce que là j'm'emmerde.

----------


## schnak

> Tout ça pour nous dire qu'en 1938 ( l'année durant laquelle se déroule le scénario ) ce sont les extra-terrestres qui ont contribués à l'émergence du fascisme en Europe ( z'en viennent même à dire que la France est le premier pays tombé ). Bref... vivement Mass Effect 2 parce que là j'm'emmerde.


Alors déjà, la balise spoil, c'pas pour les chien.

Et ensuite : WTF ?!  ::O: 
La France premier pays ayant tombé sous le joug du fascisme ou des fascistes ? Dans le cas comme dans l'autre mon dieu....

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Alors déjà, la balise spoil, c'pas pour les chien.
> 
> Et ensuite : WTF ?! 
> La France premier pays ayant tombé sous le joug du fascisme ou des fascistes ? Dans le cas comme dans l'autre mon dieu....


La balise spoil osef, c'est dit au bout de 1 heure de jeu et puis même, le scénar est tellement bidon qu'on l'écoute même pas.

Et France tombé sous le joug des fascistes en premier selon eux.

----------


## chenoir

Bien sur, tout le monde sait ca. D'ailleurs, la France est tombé sous le joug des fascistes avant même que le fascisme n'existe, c'est pour dire  :ouaiouai:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ouaip, et c'est après que nous sommes devenus communistes, puis la première dictature.

----------


## chenoir

Ca dépend. Si tu considères pas que la période fascisto-communiste était une dictature, alors oui le régime anarcho-capitalisto-royalisto-marxiste des années 50 était la première dictature en effet.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

C'est pour ça que maintenant les développeur ont décidé de remplacer le drapeau francais par un drapeau blanc :D
Allez une petite série capturée en triple écran mais redimensionné pour que ca tienne sur vos petits écran de prolo.



> Après plusieurs interception de bombardier, un messerschmitt surgit de nul part m'a salement amoché,
> J'ai d'abord perdu de plus en plus de vitesse de pointes, au bout d'un moment je n'arrive même plus a suivre les bombardier à descendre jusqu'à ce moment la :






> Le moteur fonctionne encore, mais les hélices ont finis par arrêter de tourner 
> Mais je compte pas abandonner mon coucous favoris comme ça, voyons voir déja dans quel état il est,









> il est pas dans un état jolie à voir on dirais l'avion de Jojo le clodo la, avec la voilure manquante ça va pas être du gâteau a poser , je recherche un champs en longueur pas trop loins dans lequel je pourrais poser le coucou








> Grand succès j'ai réussie un atterissage en trois point et fais arrêter l'avion en plein champs. bon mission à recommencer donc  mais je suis vivant, pendant l'atterissage j'ai vu les écureuilles de près ma trajectoire d'approche passait entre les arbres et à leurs hauteurs, grand moment de tension


Ahh les interception de bombardier j'adore ça, c'est la que le track ir et le triple écran prend toute sa dimension 
La prochaine fois je penserais a prendre mon échappe porte bonheur  :B):

----------


## Morgoth

1280px × 341px ?

C'est du triple écran de tablettes ?  ::P:

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Non j'ai dis que j'ai redimensioné sous toshop  ::rolleyes:: 
L'original est en 3840*1024  :Cigare:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> j'ai vu les écureuilles


 :tired:

----------


## Olipro

"olololol" Je joue à Warsow avec 8 écrans. 12461 * 1050

----------


## Skouatteur

> Non j'ai dis que j'ai redimensioné sous toshop 
> L'original est en 3840*1024


C'est bien de poster les thumbnails sur le forum, mais un lien vers les originaux ça le ferait aussi.  :;):

----------


## chenoir

> C'est pour ça que maintenant les développeur ont décidé de remplacer le drapeau francais par un drapeau blanc :D
> Allez une petite série capturée en triple écran mais redimensionné pour que ca tienne sur vos petits écran de prolo.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/b9977ee...129caa2745.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un atterissage 3 points c'est pas un bon atterissage  :Cigare: .

Enfin, avec des trous un peu partout on va pas faire la fine bouche. N'empêche qu'il fait sacrément envie ce petit "ailes de proie".

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Trois point je veut dire les trois roue touche le sol en même temps ^^
@olipro c est quoi cette réaction à deux balles?  :tired:

----------


## Olipro

C'est en réponse à l'étirement horizontal tellement exagéré de tes images. Troll gratuit, rien de personnel  ::P:

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Le fov est correct, y a pas d'étirement.

----------


## Olipro

Non mais ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'on n'a pas l'habitude de voir des screens aussi rectangulaires

----------


## Jasoncarthes

ah je comprend mieux  ::P: 
Ca fais moins bizarre quand t'est devant les écrans pardon  ::P:

----------


## chenoir

> Trois point je veut dire les trois roue touche le sol en même temps ^^
> @olipro c est quoi cette réaction à deux balles?


Ouais, c'est bien un atterrissage 3 points, et c'est pas un bon atterissage, et en compétition de voltige ou de pilotage de précision c'est considéré comme dangereux et directement éliminatoire.

Tout simplement parce que la roulette de queue ou le train avant dans le cas des tricycle n'est pas fait pour supporter le choc du toucher de roue à l'atterissage et risque de plier (dans tous les cas un atterrissage 3 points signifie une vérification du train par le mécano). C'est encore pire si tu fais un atterrissage 1 point avec soit uniquement la roulette de queue, soit le train avant.

:chieur:

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Donc c est comment un bon atterissage?

----------


## Froyok

> Donc c est comment un bon atterissage?


Sur le dos.
Ou alors tu meurt avant de toucher le sol.
Faut savoir être sport dans la vie !  :B):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Donc c est comment un bon atterissage?


Poser en premier la partie de l'avion qui possède un maximum de train. Donc pour les avions de Wings of Prey, les 2 trains de l'arrière/avant selon l'avion.

Enfin je suppose, en tout cas, c'est toujours comme ça que je faisait quand je jouais à US: Navy Fighter 97/Su-27 Flanker/Lock On et Red Baron, sinon je petais le train.

----------


## chenoir

> Donc c est comment un bon atterissage?


Les 2 trains principaux touchent la piste (sauf en cas de vent de travers, à ce moment c'est le train dans le vent qui doit toucher la piste en premier), tu maintiens l'assiette après le posé pour utiliser le frein aérodynamique, et ensuite avec la baisse de vitesse et donc de portance, le train secondaire (donc roulette ou train de nez) s'abaissera tout seul.

Comme ca quoi (bon, c'est schématique):



Donc train classique, ton avion est parallèle à la piste en finale, ta baisse de vitesse va te faire perdre de la portance (mais pas trop vite sinon tu risque de plier le train), l'idéal étant d'arriver carrément à plat. Ton train touches, et ensuite l'arrière s'abaisse.

Dans le cas du train tricycle, tu arrives légèrement cabré (enfin ca dépend de ton pilotage), avant le toucher de roue tu cabres afin de réduire la vitesse verticale presque à zéro (le fameux arrondi), et ensuite le nez s'abaisse.

----------


## Morgoth

Sinon tente d'atterrir avec un Bf-109. :salow:  ::ninja::

----------


## Nielle

> C'est en réponse à l'étirement horizontal tellement exagéré de tes images. Troll gratuit, rien de personnel


Quelques écrans de plus et ça te faisait un champ de vision à 360°  ::o:

----------


## jempe

Ben je sais pas comment tu fais, moi j'ai basardé mon TH2Go à cause de l'étirement type fish-eye que t'as dans tous les jeux qui ne gèrent pas du triple écran, c'est à dire heu tous sauf www.lfs.net depuis quelques mois.

Après, rfactor et IL2 gèrent le "triple projo": images à 90°.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> C'est en réponse à l'étirement horizontal tellement exagéré de tes images. Troll gratuit, rien de personnel


Tu m'avais sortie la même chose avec mes dual screen  ::P: .

----------


## Olipro

La dernière fois c'était en réponse à la mona sax qui mesurait 4 mètres de large sur 1m70 de haut.  ::P:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Mona Fat.  :Gerbe:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Tu m'avais sortie la même chose avec mes dual screen .


Nan, mais en fait, il est jaloux. Et pour se mettre bonne conscience, il s'amuse à se monter un screenshot façon dual/triple screen via Photoshop/Paint.  ::ninja::

----------


## kayl257

L4D

----------


## Plopman

Pour recentrer un peu le débat...

----------


## Slayertom

L'armée Rouge sur Company of heroes

----------


## Marty

My name is Payne, Max Payne.



Hé Gérard ! Derrière toi !!!



Max Payne n'a pas mis longtemps à comprendre. Il est malin ce Max.



Tu sais que tu es moche et qu'en plus tu vas te prendre une balle dans la tête ?





Le sniper !  ::wub::

----------


## Anonyme2016

Rah le suivi de la balle en bullet time, la surpuissance de la bonne idée!

----------


## Marty

> Rah le suivi de la balle en bullet time, la surpuissance de la bonne idée!


J'avoue. Je rejoues plusieurs fois les passages en sniper.

Deux autres pour le plaisir :

----------


## Aleas

Il-2 1946 : VROOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAM Blamblamblamblamblamblam (faudrait pouvoir inclure le son à l'image  ::O: )

Une p'tite série avec mes préférés les P-38 au dessus d'Okinawa (et pleins d'essais de fonctions de retouche ) !

----------


## KiwiX

Super beau les screens  ::o:  Retouches ou bien custom a fond des fichiers ini ?

----------


## Aleas

Retouchés à mort pour certains (flammes/fumées), très peu pour d'autre (contraste/couleurs). 

Prise directe de fraps : 



Contraste/couleurs (et du flou en arrière plan) :



Et enfin fumées/feu :

----------


## day08/epidemic

visite huilé de la malaysie... vraiment superbe visuellement.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Fais gaffe, un pseudo pourri voudrait te parler.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jean Pale

*Wings Of Prey*

Jpeg FTW :

----------


## Raphyo

Il est boooooooooooooooooooooo  ::o: .

----------


## day08/epidemic

> Fais gaffe, un pseudo pourri voudrait te parler.


 :^_^: 

tu as réussis à pourrir un de mes screenshots... chapio.

----------


## znokiss

> http://uppix.net/7/4/2/de1e6b83d5b47...f5170a1ftt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/0/9/8/68c8abd00575e...4b99f400tt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/2/f/b/c497b1af3e011...22146f42tt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/6/9/3/3058fb61fe203...1879165ctt.jpg
> 
> Toutes ces images se passent de commentaires, faut y jouer à ce jeu.
> Le dernier screen c'est le menu principale, tout simplement superbe !


Purée, c'est meuhgnon, je sens que je vais vraiment le prendre. J'aime ce genre de délire originaux à la The Path ou Zeno Clash.

Ça me changera de Serious Sam HD  ::ninja::

----------


## Jasoncarthes

> Ben je sais pas comment tu fais, moi j'ai basardé mon TH2Go à cause de l'étirement type fish-eye que t'as dans tous les jeux qui ne gèrent pas du triple écran, c'est à dire heu tous sauf www.lfs.net depuis quelques mois.
> 
> Après, rfactor et IL2 gèrent le "triple projo": images à 90°.


Ah non rfactor et il2 gère correctement le fov quand ils sont bien configurer.
Je dirais que 80% des jeux que je possède gère les fov a 130 si il le faut (rfactor,il2,gtr2,oblivion,dragon age,supcom,dow2,sins of a solar empire,cod4,lfs,lockon,hawx,shift,crysis,freespace  2 etc.. ) 
Bon certains se font en allant trafiqué les fichier ini mais maintenant mon secret pour les autres jeux c est d'avoir un Projecteur en guise de 4ème écran  qui lui est 4/3  ::):

----------


## francou008

Visibilité en pleine tempête :




Wings of Prey.

----------


## gripoil

> http://omploader.org/vM2Jsdw
> Visibilité en pleine tempête :
> http://omploader.org/vM2Jscg
> http://omploader.org/vM2JsdQ
> http://omploader.org/vM2Jsdg
> 
> Wings of Prey.


C'est bidon on voit rien ! :pascompris:

----------


## Wiltjay

> C'est bidon on voit rien ! ascompris:


C'est suite à ce commentaire que j'ai réalisé que sur le dernier screen on voit un village (ville?) qui se détache de la brume et qui à l'air de dangereusement se rapprocher  ::):   ::P:

----------


## gripoil

> C'est suite à ce commentaire que j'ai réalisé que sur le dernier screen on voit un village (ville?) qui se détache de la brume et qui à l'air de dangereusement se rapprocher


Pitaing ouais, vé l'altimètre, il est plus petit que la bite à casque  ::o:

----------


## francou008

La campagne italienne.  :Bave:

----------


## Dorak

Il est vraiment trop dégueulasse ce jeu. Comment on pondre ça en 2010 ?

----------


## francou008

Ce ciel  ::wub::

----------


## M.Rick75

Ouach, ça fait super envie Wings of Prey... mais je crois que le dernier simulateur auquel j'ai joué (et encore c'était pas Falcon niveau complexité) c'était ça:
.
Après l'avalanche de screens et le test dans CPC, je crois que je vais me risquer à la démo.

----------


## Setzer

La demo est pas super représentative, joystick mal reconnus, mode arcade disponible uniquement, perso elle m'avait botté moyennement mais je m'éclate bien sur le jeux complet.

----------


## Nielle

WoP acheté! les images donnent sacrément envie.

Merci Monsieur Boulon  ::):

----------


## Kamasa

Wings of Prey, c'est vraiment simulation ou bien c'est jouable au clavier ?

En gros j'attend un nouveau Crimson Sky, mais j'ai pas l'impression que celui-là me convienne  ::P:

----------


## KiwiX

> Wings of Prey, c'est vraiment simulation ou bien c'est jouable au clavier ?
> 
> En gros j'attend un nouveau Crimson Sky, mais j'ai pas l'impression que celui-là me convienne


De ce que j'ai compris, tu peux personnaliser un petit peu tous les paramètres donc tu peux te la jouer casual ou ultra l33t selon les paramètres sélectionnés.

Joystick recommandé tout de même. Crimson Skies, c'était beaucoup mieux avec un joy qu'avec un clavier  :B):

----------


## Skouatteur

C'est beau, c'est naïf, c'est recherché.  :Emo:

----------


## Darkath

> Wings of Prey, c'est vraiment simulation ou bien c'est jouable au clavier ?
> 
> En gros j'attend un nouveau Crimson Sky, mais j'ai pas l'impression que celui-là me convienne


J'ai tenté la démo au clavier, réponse : non.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

J'ai tenté la démo, c'est booooo et ça tourne bien! Mais bon au clavier, pareil que Darkath, la galère.

----------


## Skouatteur

Excellent "petit" jeu.

----------


## gripoil

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/294...b447b2d9c4.jpg
> Excellent "petit" jeu.


Ouaip, franchement la meilleure affaire des affaires de nowell  ::):

----------


## L'invité

Mouai bof.
Trine j'ai vraiment réussi a me marrer dessus quand j'y ai joué avec quelqu'un d'autre.

----------


## jempe

> Ah non rfactor et il2 gère correctement le fov quand ils sont bien configurer.
> Je dirais que 80% des jeux que je possède gère les fov a 130 si il le faut (rfactor,il2,gtr2,oblivion,dragon age,supcom,dow2,sins of a solar empire,cod4,lfs,lockon,hawx,shift,crysis,freespace  2 etc.. ) 
> Bon certains se font en allant trafiqué les fichier ini mais maintenant mon secret pour les autres jeux c est d'avoir un Projecteur en guise de 4ème écran  qui lui est 4/3


Ha oui non mais je n'ai jamais dit qu'ils ne gèrent pas un FOV élevé, mais c'est justement le fait d utiliser juste un FOV qui fait l'effet oeil de poisson. 

Exemple sur mon matos, sympa mais on voit bien l'effet. quand on va en ligne droite ça ne choque pas mais regarde les toutes premières images comme ça se déforme sur les cotés:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5r...2go_videogames


C'est pour ça que LFS a sorti ce patch:

Improved multiple monitor and curved screen support :

 The number of left and right screens can be manually entered in the View Options screen and you can set the angle between monitors.

 If you specify more than one screen, multiple views are rendered in different directions.  This allows much wider fields of view.

 2 screens - maximum FOV 180 degrees
3 screens - maximum FOV 270 degrees
4 or more screens - maximum FOV 360 degrees

 The FOV slider does not set the total field of view.  Instead, you set the FOV of the main screen.  LFS then calculates each screen's field of view and offset according to your settings.

 Use "Screen angle" setting to specify the angle between monitors. [...]

Source: www.lfs.net

----------


## Jasoncarthes

J ai pas tellement ce problème vu que mes écrans sont quasi a 45 ^^
et il y a moyen de jouer avec cet effet il me semble avec softh je le faisait avant de prendre un th2go.

----------


## jempe

Dans un jeu de voiture, ça passe à peu prêt, dansun fps, c'est nickel, mais dans un jeu d'avion, c'est carrement n'imp', tu ne sais plus quoi dire sur les distances.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Bah avec le track ir, on regarde avec le central même avec les trois écrans, ca m a jamais géné, j ai pas vu beaucoup de remarque la dessus non plus sur les differents forums, mais ca se concoit que ca puisse géné, perso j ai jamais trop laché mon attention du central quoiqu'il arrive

----------


## francou008

http://www.interstellarmarines.com/game/bullseye/
Bullseye, jeu sur navigateur.

----------


## silverragout

Je viens de faire ma première partie multi sur GTA 4.

C'est fun et j'ai plutôt bien géré pour un premier coup.  ::rolleyes:: 



Il y a des canards qui font des parties dessus pour que je puisse jouer avec vous ?

----------


## Dark Fread

Je mets mon parechoc où je veux, et c'est souvent dans la gueule.



Rigolo dix minutes.

----------


## Moff Tigriss

> Rigolo dix minutes.


Exactement  :tired:  Depuis ce jour, je fais gaffe aux demos...

----------


## PoP_NicoW

Rise Of Flight   ::): 

[IMG][/IMG]

ma première victoire en une seule rafale bien chanceuse

----------


## Frypolar

> Il y a des canards qui font des parties dessus pour que je puisse jouer avec vous ?


http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=31525  :;):

----------


## chenoir

> Je viens de faire ma première partie multi sur GTA 4.
> 
> C'est fun et j'ai plutôt bien géré pour un premier coup. 
> 
> http://uppix.net/7/2/b/c3db481190e4a...a7ecf335tt.jpg
> 
> Il y a des canards qui font des parties dessus pour que je puisse jouer avec vous ?


Moi je me refais la campagne principale mais je sais pas du tout ce que donne le jeu en ligne. alors pourquoi pas un de ces quatres.

----------


## Nelfe

C'est marrant mais faut vraiment être beaucoup.

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Il est vraiment trop dégueulasse ce jeu. Comment on pondre ça en 2010 ?


Je sais pas... il est comme ton avatar et ta phrase : Dégueulasse et mal fait.

----------


## --Lourd--

Viiiite le 2

----------


## Morgoth

> Il est vraiment trop dégueulasse ce jeu. Comment on pondre ça en 2010 ?


Ça c'est du Troll de chef ou je ne m'y connais plus.  :Cigare:

----------


## KiwiX

1680x1050 HIGHEST  :Cigare: 

















> Ça c'est du Troll de chef ou je ne m'y connais plus.


+1.

----------


## KiwiX



----------


## seboya

Fake ! Ton pc aurait implosé si c'était tes screens... :tired:

----------


## Pelomar

roooh ca a l'air biiieeeeen  :Emo:

----------


## DarzgL

> Viiiite le 2
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e77...c284eefdae.jpg


Hannn la gueule de ton perso  ::o: 
C'est marrant j'ai pas eu cette planète-là moi, c'est quand tu finis le jeu en méchant ?

----------


## Faucon

Quand on est pragmatique oui. Lourd, tu as fait le screen à ce moment-là, ou tu as trouvé l'image archivée dans un dossier du jeu ?

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Je sais pas... il est comme ton avatar et ta phrase : Dégueulasse et mal fait.


Répondre à un troll par un troll, c'est original  :tired: 




> roooh ca a l'air biiieeeeen


Mais CAY bien. J'adore l'ambiance. Mais à jouer entre potes principalement, y'a trop de kikoos CS là-bas.

----------


## Morgoth

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/02a...ebff29b2fa.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/307...1c0c4033e0.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/557...8004522c17.jpg


Vous les aimez bien ces deux cartes-là...

C'est vrai qu'elles sont bien, ha, la technique de l'escalier. :dompteur de Flesh certifié:

----------


## Steack

> 1680x1050 HIGHEST *sur un jeu avec le vieux moteur d'UT 2004*


Fixed  ::P: h34r:
Bon, ok, sa reste vachement beau  :Bave:

----------


## saddysally

*King's Bounty : Armored Princess*


Victoire au 131ème round... dont en gros 80 avec mes 3 derniers droïdes de réparation en kitting et une pauvre flèche de feu.
J'suis maso des fois  :tired: 





> [GTA IV]   http://uppix.net/7/2/b/c3db481190e4a...a7ecf335tt.jpg
> 
> Il y a des canards qui font des parties dessus pour que je puisse jouer avec vous ?


Ben, il y a moi déjà, comme l'atteste ta capture.  ::P:

----------


## Marchemort

Sont beaux les screenshots de Killing Floor, je m'explique pas pourquoi je l'ai pas acheté pendant les promos. Enfin si, j'ai pas le temps de jouer à tous les jeux que j'ai déjà, mais quand je vois ça je me dis que c'est pas une excuse.  :Emo:

----------


## Sysco

Ici je dois fouiller des bestioles qui m'ont chourave un module ....

Mass Effect

----------


## DarzgL

C'est vers où cette planète, jamais vu  ::O:

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Stalker SoC.

----------


## Froyok

> Stalker SoC.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/021...6dda9090ba.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a14...23e35faad7.jpg


Hmmm...  :tired: 
Bon j'ai pas compris, on doit voir quoi à part une voiture et un immeuble ?  ::huh::

----------


## KiwiX

> Fake ! Ton pc aurait implosé si c'était tes screens...


Nan, ça c'est Morgoth  :Cigare:  J'ai tenter a nouveau le coup en dx9, aucun blem de performances au bout de 15/20 minutes... A noter que contrairement a d'autres, le jeu ne plante pas ou alors très rarement. La mémoire est utilisée a 80% par contre  ::mellow::

----------


## Zeppo

Une véritable ambiance ?

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Hmmm... 
> Bon j'ai pas compris, on doit voir quoi à part une voiture et un immeuble ?


Ben une voiture et un immeuble.
Pour le premier j'adore la perspective et le second j'adore le détail.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Hmmm... 
> Bon j'ai pas compris, on doit voir quoi à part une voiture et un immeuble ?


[séquence_charme]

Ma bite. 

[/séquence_charme]

----------


## Froyok

Avec toutes ces réponses ma vision s'éclaire !


Wait... what ?  :tired:

----------


## Zeppo

En même temps, ce sera pas à nous de t'expliquer chaque tableau quand tu iras au musée  :^_^: 

Surtout que là, c'est pas une expo d'art contemporain non plus. Si tu regardes, et que tu ne vois pas, ce n'est point de notre faute  :Cigare:

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Répondre à un troll par un troll, c'est original


Je me mets à son niveau pour éviter le choc des cutlures  :;): 
... sinon, Je suis pas d'accord avec ce qu'il dit (c'est du second degré).

----------


## --Lourd--

> Quand on est pragmatique oui. Lourd, tu as fait le screen à ce moment-là, ou tu as trouvé l'image archivée dans un dossier du jeu ?


 Yep jeu fini en pragmatique. Sinon, screen avec fraps.

----------


## Pelomar

Du combat dans X3: Terran Conflict



Un Xenon P¨s'attaque a un chantier naval Boron.



Un centaure pirate (mon dieu, quelle peinture immonde) se fait exploser par une plateforme orbitale dans Terre de Lumière.



Moi en train de massacrer je-ne-sais-quelle pitoyable créature  :Cigare:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Je vous laisse deviner pour flatter votre ego geek.

 :Cigare:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Spoiler Alert! 


Blade Runner



 :Cigare:

----------


## ikarad

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d50...e100b4c0e6.jpg
> 
> Je vous laisse deviner pour flatter votre ego geek.


une version HD serait un véritable bonheur pour la meilleure adaptation de franchise cinématographique en jeu jamais faite et pour un des meilleurs jeux d'aventure jamais réalisé. Ce fut un des nombreux chef-d'oeuvres de Westwood.

----------


## Narushima

Si je ne m'abuse il y a un topic où l'on peut jouer à faire deviner un jeu avec un screenshot. Et c'est pas ici.

----------


## Morgoth

IL-2, comment c'est trop beau !  :Cigare:

----------


## Erkin_

Petite partie de Company Of Heroes avec CPC.
Mon ingénieur, dernière unité vivante, cours héroïquement devant l'oppresseur.



(Je ne vous montrerez pas la suite).

----------


## Wiltjay

> Petite partie de Company Of Heroes avec CPC.
> Mon ingénieur, dernière unité vivante, cours héroïquement devant l'oppresseur.
> 
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/4/4/7/c/9/th...0c5cb30f21.jpg
> 
> (Je ne vous montrerez pas la suite).


Il courait vaillamment vers ma base détruite et campée par un dizaine de troupes et 4 ou 5 chars  :Emo:

----------


## BigBoobs

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d50...e100b4c0e6.jpg
> 
> Je vous laisse deviner pour flatter votre ego geek.


OMG Blade Runner, best game ever.  :B):

----------


## Aghora

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d50...e100b4c0e6.jpg
> 
> Je vous laisse deviner pour flatter votre ego geek.


OOooohhhh !! Ma jeunesse  :Emo: .

----------


## Ozburne

> IL-2, comment c'est trop beau !


Les grands esprits se rencontrent .... 



Par contre le mien ... il vole moins bien je trouve .... enfin moi je suis à la mitrailleuse ... ::rolleyes::

----------


## n0ra

> IL-2, comment c'est trop beau ! 
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/1/9/7a6b4a60c5f2c...a2128990tt.jpg


T'avais pas changé de config ou un truc dans le genre toi?  ::P:

----------


## Morgoth

Bah, mon bon PC est en rade, le vieux mais pas trop est chez mes parents, et là je me traîne un portable de merde (pléonasme). ;p

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Il ira voler au paradis des avions sans tête, tu t es pris un méchant headshot la quand même  ::ninja:: 
tu t es fais sniper par un bf109 campeur?

----------


## Ozburne

> Il ira voler au paradis des avions sans tête, tu t es pris un méchant headshot la quand même 
> tu t es fais sniper par un bf109 campeur?



Presque : un FW-190 A4 et ses gentils canons de 20 mm ...

----------


## Betraw

Mount & Blade : Огнем и мечем






J'ai déjà vu ça quelque part....








Là je crois bien que c'est la fin  ::sad::

----------


## Ash_Crow

Tu joues en russe ?  ::mellow::

----------


## Betraw

Je savais bien qu'étudier le russe au lycée me serait utile un jour  :;):

----------


## silverragout

J'ai gagné mon succès Windows Vista  ::lol:: 



Je vous laisse deviner le jeu.

----------


## Anonyme1023

KF pour Killing Floor ?
(Autrement dit : la farine tueuse...)

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Je savais bien qu'étudier le russe au lycée me serait utile un jour


Veinard, dans mon lycée technique y'avais pas russe en 2e langue.  ::|:

----------


## Ghadzoeux

> KF pour Killing Floor ?
> (Autrement dit : la farine tueuse...)


Euh... farine c'est flour.

----------


## Morgoth

C'est vraiment de la merde en boîte les Chipset graphiques Intel :



Oui, c'est moche, et en plus ça rame quand même.

----------


## Enhor

Laisse moi deviner Morgoth, tu découvres que les netbooks c'est pas le must pour jouer ?  ::):

----------


## Morgoth

C'est même pas un Netbook, mais un portable, un truc gros, gris, moche, bruyant et qui chauffe. Oui, j'aime pas les portables.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Parce que tu ne travailles pas avec.  ::):

----------


## Morgoth

Haha si, justement. Mais bon, j'ai beau me forcer je n'y arrive pas.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'ai le même problème avec les yaourts 0%.

----------


## Morgoth

Rien que d'imaginer...  :Gerbe:

----------


## gripoil

Euh ...  :tired:

----------


## Sylvine

640543 No Range!  :;): 

640544 No Range...  :tired: 

 :B):

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Party Poker ?

----------


## gripoil

J'viens de le relancer et le dl vient de reprendre du début wouhou !
Bon bah ...$ 403959 No range comme on dit n'est ce pas ?

----------


## JanSolo

Version Steam? J'ai eu le même problème quand je l'avais acheté à l'époque, quand il aura fini de faire son énième téléchargement, vérifie la langue choisie dans les propriétés.

----------


## gripoil

> Version Steam? J'ai eu le même problème quand je l'avais acheté à l'époque, quand il aura fini de faire son énième téléchargement, vérifie la langue choisie dans les propriétés.


Non la langue n'est pas sur No Range $203920  ::rolleyes:: 

Mon steam est en anglais, et je laisse presque tous les jeux en anglais, j'ose plus trop toucher aux VF. 
De toutes façons j'ai changé de jeu.

----------


## AMDS

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/639...e19418d444.jpg
> Euh ...


Salut,

même problème que toi. Sur les forums de Steam, ils conseillent de faire une vérification des fichiers.
 C'est ce que j'ai fait, et il m'a downloadé à nouveau quelques fichiers.

A+

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Et on ne sait toujours pas quel jeu c'est.

----------


## BigBoobs

No Range $hittygame ?

----------


## Jean Pale

Company of heroes.

----------


## gripoil

> Et on ne sait toujours pas quel jeu c'est.


Donkey kong of heroes  ::ninja::

----------


## Antharan

N'empêche, c'est la première fois depuis que je lis ce topic (et je peux vous dire que je le suis de très très près, toutes ces tranches de jeux que j'ai pas forcement fait, c'est trop bon...) ou je me rend compte a quel point c'est vraiment important de mettre les noms des screens posté ici, car pour moi, le screen de Gripoil avec les "no range...", je me suis même pas posté la question (Y a un trait d'humour la quelque part... héhéhé), c'était "Wings of prey" et pas du tout "Company of heroes"...

Et pourtant jusqu'ici, je me suis jamais gouré dans aucun screen ou il y avait pas le titre...

----------


## gripoil

Bah faut dire que là c'était moyennement pertinant le nom du jeu  ::P: 

Pis bon j'aurais pu l'appeller $5041312 No Range, ou j'aurais pu poster ça...


Oh j'ai retrouvé des screens chelou de SFIV tiens.

----------


## Antharan

> Pis bon j'aurais pu l'appeller $5041312 No Range, ou j'aurais pu poster ça...


Ben quoi? Je vois toujours "Wings of prey"...  ::ninja::

----------


## Treith

Quelques screens :

L4D2:
Les soldes sa craint, ils sont tous fou ::o:  : 

J'aime beaucoup la gerbe de sang ::ninja::  :


Dirt2:

----------


## Say hello

imageshack.  :Gerbe: 

Tu veux faire un hommage aux modem 8kbps?

----------


## Treith

> imageshack. 
> 
> Tu veux faire un hommage aux modem 8kbps?


Bah en meme temps la dernière fois que j'ai lu ce topic , certains se plaignait des images trop lourdes ... et uppix ne marchait pas chez moi ::(: .

----------


## Jahwel

Zelda The Wind Waker sur pc  :Bave:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'y ai encore joué y a peu de temps et j'me souviens pas avoir vu autant de pixels durant mes nombreuses parties.  ::mellow:: 

Justement, il est tout beau / tout lisse.

----------


## Jean Pale

Son émulateur est mal configuré.

----------


## Jahwel

> Son émulateur est mal configuré.


Exact, si quelqu'un peut me dire comment enlever le blur sur dolphin qui donne cet effet pixelisé "au loin".

----------


## sophomore

quel config pour faire tourner dolphin avec wind waker?

----------


## chenoir

Comment vous trouvez les roms pour émulateur GC?

Parce que passer sur une résolution supérieure au 640*480 de nos télés ca me botte bien. Même si jouer sans la manette GC risque de faire bizarre.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Exact, si quelqu'un peut me dire comment enlever le blur sur dolphin qui donne cet effet pixelisé "au loin".




*Désactive l'EFB*, attention 2 points a tenir en compte ça doit sûrement être beaucoup plus gourmand, je dis sûrement parce que avec mon i7920 a 4ghz ça était quasiment imperceptible et ensuite un autre truc a savoir sur ma config le i7 donc + 4850 sur xp sp3 les flammes sont mal rendues en désactivant l'EFB et un des premier dungeon en est rempli donc faut le passer avec ton reglage "flou" et ensuite admirer le reste du jeu en desactivant le EFB(un truc a savoir aussi l'île du début est la plus gourmande en ressource du jeu) reste raisonnable un peu d'aliasing ou pas du tout et anisotropie moyen tout façon les textures non pas besoin de précision vue que c'est du cell-shading.

J'en suis au dernier dungeon, le jeu est excellent mais il tient pas son niveau tout le long, la première moitié du jeu se déroule de manière fluide, la découverte perpétuelle d'un grand zelda classique et après ça se ramolli avec quelque pointe temps en temps, mais bon le début est tellement bien que trouvé le reste un peu plus fade est normal.

---------- Post ajouté à 03h04 ----------




> Comment vous trouvez les roms pour émulateur GC?
> 
> Parce que passer sur une résolution supérieure au 640*480 de nos télés ca me botte bien. Même si jouer sans la manette GC risque de faire bizarre.


La mannette 360 marche direct sans réglage.

----------


## skyblazer

> Comment vous trouvez les roms pour émulateur GC?


De la même manière que celles pour PS2/XBox . Donc vraiment pas la peine d'en parler ici  :tired:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> J'en suis au dernier dungeon, le jeu est excellent mais il tient pas son niveau tout le long, la première moitié du jeu se déroule de manière fluide, la découverte perpétuelle d'un grand zelda classique et après ça se ramolli avec quelque pointe temps en temps, mais bon le début est tellement bien que trouvé le reste un peu plus fade est normal.


Sk-flown qui vante un jeu console ? ::O: 

:4e dimension:

----------


## Sk-flown

> Sk-flown qui vante un jeu console ?
> 
> :4e dimension:


Non c'est juste que je sais reconnaître un bon jeu quand il y en a un, t'as pas l'habitude c'est sûr, parce qu'ils sont rares, surtout sur certaines machines en particulier, mais finalement le problème c'est pas la machine, ce sont ses utilisateurs.

Spoiler Alert! 


(sauf pour la PS3 qui est vraiment daubé a tout les niveaux)



 :tired:

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Arma 2 (encore).


Des zombies et des zombies... euh, morts.


Maule M7. Un véritable bijou ce mod.

----------


## chenoir

> Maule M7. Un véritable bijou ce mod.


Ils ont repris le modèle et les textures du M7 de fsx. Ca se voit surtout au niveau du cockpit, qui est carrément le même au pixel de texture près.

Ce qui n'empêche pas que cet avion soit absolument exceptionnel.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Ah c'est pour ça. C'est vrai qu'il se démarque énormément des autres productions.

----------


## touriste

Je ne veux pas lancer un débat mais je ne pense pas que parler d'émulation de consoles soit toléré sur ce forum, ca reste limite illégal  ::|:

----------


## L'invité

> Non c'est juste que je sais reconnaître un bon jeu quand il y en a un, t'as pas l'habitude c'est sûr, parce qu'ils sont rares, surtout sur certaines machines en particulier, mais finalement le problème c'est pas la machine, ce sont ses utilisateurs.
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> (sauf pour la PS3 qui est vraiment daubé a tout les niveaux)


Ouai sauf que ce zelda il est tout pourri je trouve : pas beaucoup de donjons, super facile, une quete de la triforce a la con, des voyages en bateau chiant...

----------


## Momock

Chuuuut! Il sait reconnaître les bons jeux qu'il t'a dit!

----------


## chenoir

> Ouai sauf que ce zelda il est tout pourri je trouve : pas beaucoup de donjons, super facile, une quete de la triforce a la con, des voyages en bateau chiant...


Chuis pas d'accord avec toi, moi je l'ai trouvé intéressant, enchanteur, rafraichissant. Il est pas aussi sombre qu'un Twilight Princess, mais j'ai trouvé que c'était un excellent Zelda.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Nan mais va falloir remonter le topic du Zelda pour en parler... Ce Zelda est un des meilleurs de la série, faut pas déconner...

----------


## LetoII

> Ouai sauf que ce zelda il est tout pourri je trouve : pas beaucoup de donjons, super facile, une quete de la triforce a la con, des voyages en bateau chiant...





> Chuis pas d'accord avec toi, moi je l'ai trouvé intéressant, enchanteur, rafraichissant. Il est pas aussi sombre qu'un Twilight Princess, mais j'ai trouvé que c'était un excellent Zelda.





> Nan mais va falloir remonter le topic du Zelda pour en parler... Ce Zelda est un des meilleurs de la série, faut pas déconner...


Heu, non. Je suis assez d'accord avec L'invité sur ce coup, sans un être un mauvais jeu c'est quand même le pire des Zelda.

----------


## petipatapon

Il est, à mon goût, bien meilleur que Twilight Princess... Et à des années lumières des épisodes DS.

----------


## L'invité

C'est peut être pas le pire des zeldas mais il en est pas loin a mon avis.
Il a beau être enchanteur il y a rien derriere. Tout le contraire avec TP qui certes n'a pas une ambiance aussi entrainante, mais qui lui avait quand même le minimum qu'on demande a un zelda. (des donjons)

----------


## Sk-flown

> Ouai sauf que ce zelda il est tout pourri je trouve : pas beaucoup de donjons, super facile, une quete de la triforce a la con, des voyages en bateau chiant...





> Chuuuut! Il sait reconnaître les bons jeux qu'il t'a dit!


Hey les nazes vous savez lire, j'ai dit que le jeu était bon a 50% et moi ça me suffit en ce moment, surtout que j'ai fais une overdose de FPS au début des années 2000 ce que j'avais pas prévu c'est que ça redevienne a la mode a cause des consoles et qu'on ne trouve quasiment que ça... ::|: 

J'en ai marre de tuer des gens, call of machin et tout, j'ai l'impression d'avoir genocider autan de perso virtuel que de gens vivant en Belgique et puis quand on a commencé avec wolfenstein 3D ça aide pas, stop la violence je veux être un petit lutin vert se roulant dans les pâquerettes dans le joli monde Nintendo merveilleux.

 :Emo:

----------


## Jasoncarthes

> hey les nazes vous savez lire, j'ai dit que le jeu était bon a 50% et moi ça me suffit en ce moment, surtout que j'ai fais une overdose de fps au début des années 2000 ce que j'avais pas prévu c'est que ça redevienne a la mode a cause des consoles et qu'on ne trouve quasiment que ça...
> 
> j'en ai marre de tuer des gens, call of machin et tout, j'ai l'impression d'avoir genocider autan de perso virtuel que de gens vivant en belgique et puis quand on a commencé avec wolfenstein 3d ça aide pas, stop la violence je veux être un petit lutin vert se roulant dans les pâquerettes dans le joli monde nintendo merveilleux.


t....ze!
 :Cigare:

----------


## chenoir

Nan mais tout ce qu'il faut retenir c'est que même un mauvais Zelda sera toujours à des années lumières au dessus de la masse des jeux qui sortent chaque année, même les "call of diouti 95" et "Faïneul Fantésie 150". (SURTOUT les Cod et FF en fait)

----------


## Jahwel

Merci Sk-flown pour l'astuce  ::): .

Sinon un lien pour l'émulateur, parce que je reçois quelques mps des canards :

http://www.dolphin-emulator.com/

----------


## L'invité

Sauf le tout dernier sur DS, sur lequel je me suis endormi...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Dire que Wind Waker est facile et qu'on aime TP... Dingue...  ::mellow:: 
Et parler d'une quête de la Triforce débile alors que quasi tous les Zelda parlent de la Triforce.

Ouais, j'comprends vraiment pas.

----------


## L'invité

> Dire que Wind Waker est facile et qu'on aime TP... Dingue... 
> Et parler d'une quête de la Triforce débile alors que quasi tous les Zelda parlent de la Triforce.
> 
> Ouais, j'comprends vraiment pas.


Je parle de la quete de la triforce. Tu sais le truc qui te prend la moitiée de ton temps de jeu, pour trouver la thune pour payer tingle, allez aux endroits ou se trouve le bout de triforce sur la carte en bateau. Une vaste blague quand tu sais que t'as a peine 3 donjons dans le jeu.

TP n'est pas dur non plus, mais il n'est jamais aussi rebarbatif et a pas un espece d'idée pourrie pour combler son manque de donjon lui.

----------


## BigBoobs

Awesome !

----------


## Jahwel

> Awesome !


I agree  :B): .

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Je parle de la quete de la triforce. Tu sais le truc qui te prend la moitiée de ton temps de jeu, pour trouver la thune pour payer tingle, allez aux endroits ou se trouve le bout de triforce sur la carte en bateau. Une vaste blague quand tu sais que t'as a peine 3 donjons dans le jeu.
> 
> TP n'est pas dur non plus, mais il n'est jamais aussi rebarbatif et a pas un espece d'idée pourrie pour combler son manque de donjon lui.



Y a que 3 donjons durant tout le jeu ? Trop la honte de l'avoir fini en une vingtaine d'heure du coup.

Sinon, c'est le Zelda dans lequelle on ressent le plus l'aventure et l'exploration pour découvrir toutes les îles et les secrets qui vont avec. On peut aussi ajouter l'ambiance générale.
Mais c'est vrai qu'il a moins de donjons que TP. Mais j'préfère en avoir moins qui sont mieux que plein de donjons bidons que tu finis avec une seule main.

TP je l'adore mais c'est ma plus grosse déception. Et le plus simple des Zelda avec 2Km d'avance sur un parcours de 2,5Km.

Avec aucune quête secondes ou vraiment anodines en plus. Tu finis le jeu pour la première fois en une poignée d'heure et t'as plus rien à faire à part trouver 2 insectes et 1 coeur.



Bon, j'arrête le HS en tout cas. Désolay les admins, c'était plus fort que moi.

----------


## Momock

Avec un émulateur GC, vous pourriez au moins jouer à Metroid Prime quoi...




> j'en ai marre de tuer des gens, call of machin et tout, j'ai l'impression d'avoir genocider autan de perso virtuel que de gens vivant en belgique et puis quand on a commencé avec wolfenstein 3d ça aide pas, stop la violence je veux être un petit lutin vert se roulant dans les pâquerettes dans le joli monde nintendo merveilleux.


Je te suggère un p'tit coup de Pikmin une fois que tu auras fini TWW alors. 
C'est meugnon.
Hein? Du colonialisme et de la barbarie? Je ne vois pas de quoi vous voulez parler monsieur.

----------


## guizmo

Il parait qu'avec l'émulateur Dolphin on peut jouer a des jeux WII sur notre pc ? comme New super mario wii !? 
intox , info ?

----------


## L'invité

C'est vrai.

----------


## BigBoobs

> Avec un émulateur GC, vous pourriez au moins jouer à Metroid Prime quoi....


J'y joue sur la Wii avec Metroid Prime Trilogy, donc non  :B): 


WHO THE FCUK ARE YOU ?

----------


## Ozburne

*IL-2 : Le retour !*



Nonnnnnnnn Nikolaïïïïïïïïïïïï¨!!!!!! Je te vengerai ...




...... ou pas ....

----------


## SiGarret

Appui aérien dans *Close combat : The longest day*
15 Juin 1944, Le Varimesnil : un P-51 retapisse un nid de mitrailleuses MG-42 récalcitrant.


17 Juin 1944, Lessay : un P-38 plonge pour aider à enrayer la contre-attaque allemande. 


Les screens donnent l'impression que les avions sont posés. J'ai réalisé que dans le jeu, l'illusion du survol est donnée par *les ombres* des avions (un peu en dessous à droite dans les deux cas).

----------


## Morgoth

> *IL-2 : Le retour !*
> 
> 
> 
> Nonnnnnnnn Nikolaïïïïïïïïïïïï¨!!!!!! Je te vengerai ...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c37...0c07dfb232.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comment tu fais pour le sang des pilotes ?

Parce que bon, quand on se fait tuer et que l'on reste les yeux ouverts, bien droit sur son siège, les mains sur le manche et la manette des gaz, bof-bof le réalisme (alors, certes on est mort mais quand même).  ::o: 

Merci.

----------


## MessMouss

> Appui aérien dans *Close combat : The longest day*
> 15 Juin 1944, Le Varimesnil : un P-51 retapisse un nid de mitrailleuses MG-42 récalcitrant.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5d9...62341eb065.jpg
> 
> 17 Juin 1944, Lessay : un P-38 plonge pour aider à enrayer la contre-attaque allemande. 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f62...9569cbdf6d.jpg
> 
> Les screens donnent l'impression que les avions sont posés. J'ai réalisé que dans le jeu, l'illusion du survol est donnée par *les ombres* des avions (un peu en dessous à droite dans les deux cas).


Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais les graphismes me rappellent Wings sur Amiga.

----------


## aKa.

*GTA IV*
Blacn 'n Gold

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

T'as installé quoi comme mods graphiques pour ton GTA ?

----------


## Frypolar

Si je me rappelle bien, VisualIV et un petit pilote qui fait calculer à la CG les images dans une résolution bien supérieure pour ensuite l'afficher à la résolution de l'écran. Ça permet de virer l'aliasing et ça doit aussi améliorer le viseul. D'ailleurs faudrait que je teste ton truc aKa, j'ai changé de CG depuis  :;): .

----------


## Dark Fread

> *GTA IV*


Sa mère comme c'est beau  ::O:

----------


## Morgoth

> Appui aérien dans *Close combat : The longest day*
> 15 Juin 1944, Le Varimesnil : un P-47 retapisse un nid de mitrailleuses MG-42 récalcitrant.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5d9...62341eb065.jpg
> 
> 17 Juin 1944, Lessay : un P-38 plonge pour aider à enrayer la contre-attaque allemande. 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f62...9569cbdf6d.jpg
> 
> Les screens donnent l'impression que les avions sont posés. J'ai réalisé que dans le jeu, l'illusion du survol est donnée par *les ombres* des avions (un peu en dessous à droite dans les deux cas).


Fixayd.

----------


## Marchemort

Passage rapide sur la coque du vaisseau.  :Bave: 



 ::o: 



J'adore ce jeu, enfin sauf là où j'en suis, je comprends pas par où je dois passer.  ::(:

----------


## AlphaCentori

> Sa mère comme c'est beau


Pas mieux, Aka ton GTA est magnifique!  ::wub::

----------


## Greymalkin

> J'y joue sur la Wii avec Metroid Prime Trilogy, donc non 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5f6...12efba3e8b.jpg
> WHO THE FCUK ARE YOU ?


J'ai toujours trouvé ce Zelda très rafraichissant compte tenu de la production passée. Il y a quand même eu de bonnes choses en cell-shading. Ces screens me donnent envie de m'y remettre  :;):

----------


## bixente

*Effet de Masse 2*

----------


## BigBoobs

> J'ai toujours trouvé ce Zelda très rafraichissant compte tenu de la production passée. Il y a quand même eu de bonnes choses en cell-shading. Ces screens me donnent envie de m'y remettre


Je m'y suis remis, un délice  ::): 
Absolument d'accord, un vent de fraîcheur sur la série, ça fait pas de mal.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> ...et un petit pilote...


Joli ! Y a moyen d'avoir le nom de ce petit pilote magique !?

----------


## Frypolar

Il avait filé ce lien dans un de ses posts. Sinon un petit coup de google/youtube à propos du Downsampling devrait aider.

Edit : voilà le post en question : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...29#post2612029

Je vais essayer de m'y pencher dessus ce soir ou demain.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Merci !

----------


## Say hello

Ah avec la sortie officielle de Mass Effect 2 demain on va commencer à être inonder de screen.

Bien sûr comme la moitié des posteurs de screens joueront à "c'est moi qui suit allez le plus loin le plus vite" ça va spoiler dans tout les sens et faudra s'arracher régulièrement les yeux en passant dans le topic pour éviter de se gâcher une bonne 50aine de surprises/piliers sur scénar.
Bien sûr des idiots répondront "han mais t'a qu'à pas regarder le topic lolmdr" avant de recevoir en réponse un bon "t'as qu'à lire le 1er post du topic histoire de cerner l'esprit du topic et qui fait erreur", y'aura des larmes, du sang et des points de sanction, et y'aura peut être même un ou 2 ban avant que ça se calme.

Je le vois trop arriver.
Aaaarrrgh Rosebud!



Hmm.. je devrais faire une thèse de psycho tellement c'est prévisible, mais la psycho c'est nul.  :tired: 

Ceci était un message de prévention de l'Association de Lutte Anti-Spoil par la Castration via Pilon et Mortier.  :tired: 


Prenez garde, merci.

----------


## ziltoïd

> Ah avec la sortie officielle de Mass Effect 2 demain on va commencer à être inonder de screen.
> 
> Bien sûr comme la moitié des posteurs de screens joueront à "c'est moi qui suit allez le plus loin le plus vite" ça va spoiler dans tout les sens et faudra s'arracher régulièrement les yeux en passant dans le topic pour éviter de se gâcher une bonne 50aine de surprises/piliers sur scénar.
> Bien sûr des idiots répondront "han mais t'a qu'à pas regarder le topic lolmdr" avant de recevoir en réponse un bon "t'as qu'à lire le 1er post du topic histoire de cerner l'esprit du topic qui fait erreur", y'aura des larmes, du sang et des points de sanction, et y'aura peut être même un ou 2 ban avant que ça se calme.
> 
> Je le vois trop arriver.
> Aaaarrrgh Rosebud!
> 
> 
> ...


J'aime bien ce topic mais à chaque grosse sortie, j'y vais plus, histoire de pas me spoiler la tronche.
J'adhère à ton association.

----------


## Strife

J'adhère aussi.

----------


## chenoir

A un moment on avait fait fort, on avait même réussi à spoiler tout un jeu bien avant sa sortie. Vu qu'on est quand même un certain nombre de canard à s'etre payé la version russe, on a pu vous narguer de notre piédestal de bonheur tellement ce jeu était GRAND.

----------


## Say hello

> A un moment on avait fait fort, on avait même réussi à spoiler tout un jeu bien avant sa sortie. Vu qu'on est quand même un certain nombre de canard à s'etre payé la version russe, on a pu vous narguer de notre piédestal de bonheur tellement ce jeu était GRAND.


Prisonner of Power?

----------


## chenoir

> Prisonner of Power?


C'est la question du jour  ::ninja:: .

Nah, Call of Pripyat

----------


## Aghora

> Appui aérien dans *Close combat : The longest day*
> 15 Juin 1944, Le Varimesnil : un P-51 retapisse un nid de mitrailleuses MG-42 récalcitrant.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5d9...62341eb065.jpg
> 
> 17 Juin 1944, Lessay : un P-38 plonge pour aider à enrayer la contre-attaque allemande. 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f62...9569cbdf6d.jpg
> 
> Les screens donnent l'impression que les avions sont posés. J'ai réalisé que dans le jeu, l'illusion du survol est donnée par *les ombres* des avions (un peu en dessous à droite dans les deux cas).


Quelle boucherie  ::o:  ! Bon c'est la Normandie tu me diras...mais quel con l'ordi de rester sur la route aussi.

Ils auraient pu faire un effort pour les carcasses de vache ! C'est la Normandie, merde à la fin !
 ::ninja:: 

Ah et dans les Close Combat, à chaque fois que j'ai placé mes canons quelque part, il se faisait détruire dès le premier Tank repéré. Direct.  :Emo:

----------


## Froyok

> A un moment on avait fait fort, on avait même réussi à spoiler tout un jeu bien avant sa sortie. Vu qu'on est quand même un certain nombre de canard à s'etre payé la version russe, on a pu vous narguer de notre piédestal de bonheur tellement ce jeu était GRAND.


C'est pour ça qu'on vous à parqué dans une section à part !  ::ninja:: 


J'adhère aussi, à dans deux semaines, je risque de pas lire le topac exprès.

----------


## FragDamon

Question pour le Zelda : l'émulateur ok je veux bien, mais comment vous mettez les minis cd de la GC dans le lecteur du PC ? ::o:

----------


## Say hello



----------


## L'invité

> Question pour le Zelda : l'émulateur ok je veux bien, mais comment vous mettez les minis cd de la GC dans le lecteur du PC ?


Ba normalement.
Sur certain lecteur le cd se clipse donc aucun problème. Et sur les lecteurs classiques tu as comme 2 niveaux pour poser les cd : vers le ventre c'est un peu plus profond. C'est fait pour les minis cd.
Mais j'ai comme l'impression que ta question avait en fait un tout autre sens.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Silver

Yeah baby, je suis trop émouvé.


Bon, qu'est-ce que je vais bien pouvoir faire aujourd'hui moi...


Mais non je n'ai pas fait d'accident.


Riders on the storm !

----------


## FragDamon

> Ba normalement.
> Sur certain lecteur le cd se clipse donc aucun problème. Et sur les lecteurs classiques tu as comme 2 niveaux pour poser les cd : vers le ventre c'est un peu plus profond. C'est fait pour les minis cd.
> Mais j'ai comme l'impression que ta question avait en fait un tout autre sens.


Stoi l'autre sens ! En effet j'avais oublié la présence du 2 niveau dans un lecteur CD PC...faudra que j'essaye du coup moi qui ai jamais joué à ce Zelda et qui a rangé ma Wii au fond du placard.

----------


## Dark Fread

Par contre, je crois qu'il n'y a qu'un nombre limité de lecteur DVD qui permettent de lire les jeux GameCube, non ? Et du moment que vous y êtes, est-ce que quelqu'un à réussi à faire passer Resident Evil 0/Rebirth en haute résolution ?  :Bave:   :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## Sk-flown

> Par contre, je crois qu'il n'y a qu'un nombre limité de lecteur DVD qui permettent de lire les jeux GameCube, non ? Et du moment que vous y êtes, est-ce que quelqu'un à réussi à faire passer Resident Evil 0/Rebirth en haute résolution ?


Non, je joue aux bons jeux moi... ::ninja:: 

Mario sunshine
Baten Kaitos
Zelda twilight
Zelda wind waker
Star fox adventures
SSX 3
Tales of Symphonia
Paper Mario : La Porte Millénaire
Skies of Arcadia Legends

et bientôt la Wii.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Non, je joue aux bons jeux moi...
> 
> Tales of Symphonia


Des images haute rés' de RE Rebirth. Tout de suite  :tired: 
Et de Rogue Squadron III - Rebel Strike aussi. Et de Time Splitters 2 et 3. Et de Killer7.  :tired: 
Et si tu peux me faire de screenshots de StarFox, je prends aussi (des screens avec de flotte surtout  :Bave: ) et ceux de Baten Kaitos également. 

:autorité:

----------


## chenoir

Starfox adventures est un des plus beaux jeux auquel j'aie joué. Sans dec, il est magnifique, tant artistiquement que techniquement.

Baten Kaitos aussi mais dans un autre registre.

----------


## Lucaxor

> Des images haute rés' de RE Rebirth. Tout de suite 
> Et de Rogue Squadron III - Rebel Strike aussi. Et de Time Splitters 2 et 3. Et de Killer7. 
> Et si tu peux me faire de screenshots de StarFox, je prends aussi (des screens avec de flotte surtout ) et ceux de Baten Kaitos également. 
> 
> :autorité:


Les vrais ballzers jouent à Killer 8.  :tired: 

Sinon pour le jour où ma GC explose, j'imagine qu'on ne peut pas se faire un iso tout seul avec ses propres jeux pour rester dans la légalité?

----------


## Zeppo

Dire que j'ai tout ces jeux là  :B): 
Ça me fait ressortir ma gamecube tout ça  :^_^: 
(Sauf Killer 7, mais comme c'est une console pour la famille, ce n'était pas du goût de tout le monde)

----------


## Logan

> Question pour le Zelda : l'émulateur ok je veux bien, mais comment vous mettez les minis cd de la GC dans le lecteur du PC ?


Si tu possèdes le mini CD GC de Zelda, rien ne t'empêche de faire ta propre ROM du jeu via ton PC et de la balancer dans l'émulateur, ou de la télécharger pour aller plus vite.  :B):

----------


## Grogro

Ah bah tiens, je pensais être sur le topic des screenschots !

Me serais-je gouray ?

----------


## Logan

> Ah bah tiens, je pensais être sur le topic des screenschots !
> 
> Me serais-je gouray ?


Oui, car ici, on est sur le topic des screen*sh*ots  ::ninja::

----------


## Grogro

maychant ::cry:: 

Pis je vais laisser ma faute, tiens !

----------


## Sk-flown

> Des images haute rés' de RE Rebirth. Tout de suite 
> Et de Rogue Squadron III - Rebel Strike aussi. Et de Time Splitters 2 et 3. Et de Killer7. 
> Et si tu peux me faire de screenshots de StarFox, je prends aussi (des screens avec de flotte surtout ) et ceux de Baten Kaitos également. 
> 
> :autorité:


 :haha: 

Si t'attends des screenshoots de ma part, j'espère que t'es patient.

J'ai plusieurs ordi chez moi, je pourrais faire un effort pour récupérer les images de l'un pour les mettres sur l'autre, mais tu n'as pas assez d'oestrogènes pour arrivés a me donner envie de faire ça.

----------


## DarzgL

Rhoo, vous allez me faire racheter TWW, en plus j'ai la 2e quête en cours depuis longtemps sur ma carte mémoire  ::cry::

----------


## Nono

> Si je me rappelle bien, VisualIV et un petit pilote qui fait calculer à la CG les images dans une résolution bien supérieure pour ensuite l'afficher à la résolution de l'écran. Ça permet de virer l'aliasing et ça doit aussi améliorer le viseul. D'ailleurs faudrait que je teste ton truc aKa, j'ai changé de CG depuis .


Ben c'est de l'antialiasing. On peut pas bêtement forcer l'antialiasing dans les drivers pour ce jeu ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Ben c'est de l'antialiasing. On peut pas bêtement forcer l'antialiasing dans les drivers pour ce jeu ?


Je crois pas. Ou alors je confonds avec un autre jeu. De toute façon j'arrive pas à accéder aux bonnes options avec PowerStrip donc c'est mort pour moi. Je vais essayer le forçage de l'AA dans les drivers ATi.

Edit : je viens de le forcer en 8x et ça ne change rien  ::|: .

----------


## edenwars

Ptain,j'vois déjà des screen de effet de masse 2,et j'ai même pas encore fini le 1(honte a moi)

----------


## Dark Fread

> Ben c'est de l'antialiasing. On peut pas bêtement forcer l'antialiasing dans les drivers pour ce jeu ?





> Je crois pas. Ou alors je confonds avec un autre jeu. De toute façon j'arrive pas à accéder aux bonnes options avec PowerStrip donc c'est mort pour moi. Je vais essayer le forçage de l'AA dans les drivers ATi.
> 
> Edit : je viens de le forcer en 8x et ça ne change rien .


Forcer l'AA ne marche pas parce que le jeu utilise un moteur à la con qui produit un rendu à la con empêchant l'AA même forcé via les drivers, un peu comme S.T.A.L.K.E.R.

----------


## Morgoth

Sauf que Stalker à fond a un bien meilleur rendu que GTA4 et est jouable, lui au moins. Mais c'est vrai qu'avec de l'AA ce serait...  :Bave: 

Sinon la technique c'est _deferred lightning._

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Sauf que Stalker à fond a un bien meilleur rendu que GTA4 et est jouable, lui au moins. Mais c'est vrai qu'avec de l'AA ce serait... 
> 
> Sinon la technique c'est _deferred lightning._


Avec ma config STALKER SoC c'est tout à fond avec l'AA, CS pareil mais sans l'AA.
 :Bave:

----------


## Morgoth

Sauf que Stalker y'a pas d'AA justement.  ::P: 

Enfin sauf en DX10 (CoP, CS peut-être ?), visiblement ça marche.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Sauf que Stalker y'a pas d'AA justement. 
> 
> *Enfin sauf en DX10* (CoP, CS peut-être ?), visiblement ça marche.


Effectivement, j'ai Vista 32, donc DX10, donc j'ai l'AA.

----------


## Anonyme1023

On peut pas faire un truc sur le topic des screen ? Du genre, ne pas posté de screen de jeu sortit il y a moins de 2 semaines à 1 mois ?

Non pas que bon... Mais y'a déjà eu l'effet Dragon Age ou j'ai reussi à faire tout le jeu sans l'acheter (j'entends par là rien qu'en regardant tout les screens posté ici), si j'ai passé les dernières années à esquiver les screen de Mass Effect 2 c'est pas pour qu'on me les balances ici...

'fin c'est qu'une idée hein...

----------


## silverragout

No problemo !

----------


## crazycow

> Ptain,j'vois déjà des screen de effet de masse 2,et j'ai même pas encore fini le 1(honte a moi)
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5a5...16e8e9d32e.jpg




 :tired:  :tired:  :tired:

----------


## ziltoïd

> No problemo !
> 
> http://uppix.net/d/d/b/19f6094dc39ab...224d0899tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/7/7/7/3d950724872d3...53f3bdactt.jpg


Dans ce cas, tes screens n'ont rien qui spoil. Le problème, c'est que la plupart foute des screens de scènes clés et ça gache pas mal le plaisir pour ceux qui compte y jouer plus tard et qui se jettent pas sur le jeu le jour de la sortie.

----------


## Grogro

> Dans ce cas, tes screens n'ont rien qui spoil. Le problème, c'est que la plupart foute des screens de scènes clés et ça gache pas mal le plaisir pour ceux qui compte y jouer plus tard et qui se jettent pas sur le jeu le jour de la sortie.



Vu l'ambiance sur le topic ME2, je crois qu' EA arrive bien à les empêcher de screenshoter  ::P:

----------


## KiwiX

Avant : 



Après :



Chenoir fidèle à lui-même :





Dirty le low qui se prend pour un berseker  :Cigare:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Han, faudrait que je teste une partie avec des canards  ::o:

----------


## KiwiX

> Han, faudrait que je teste une partie avec des canards


Et battlefield alors ?  ::o:

----------


## DirtyNastyVoodooDoll

On appréciera quand même la classe que j'ai quand je tir au LAW avec cette superbe position jambes écartaient, près à faire un duel comme les vrais durs du Far West.   :Cigare:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Et battlefield alors ?


Le jeu c'est comme le sexe, faut manger de tout pour prendre du plaisir.

----------


## Anton

Être bi, c'est pas évident pour tout le monde  :tired:

----------


## KiwiX

> On appréciera quand même la classe que j'ai quand je tir au LAW avec cette superbe position jambes écartaient, près à faire un duel comme les vrais durs du Far West.


Ouais bon, pouet hein  :Cigare: 




> Le jeu c'est comme le sexe, faut manger de tout pour prendre du plaisir.


J'aime pas trop les fruits de mer  :tired:

----------


## chenoir

> Chenoir fidèle à lui-même :


Eh non mais oh, c'est de la calmonie pure et simple, je n'accepte pas ça moi, je vais de suite contacter mes avocats et mon copain patriarche, et on viendra avec des battes de base-ball lance-roquettes pour te remettre à ta place, vil vilipendeur.

----------


## KiwiX

Je vais t'avoir, je vais t'avoir, je vais t'avoir §§



Mon premier kill  :Emo: 



 :tired: 



Fail.

----------


## tim987

*Arma 2*



Le_ Black Hawk_ à l'honneur dans une scène librement inspirée de vous-savez-quel-film. (Sur fond musical de Hans Zimmer...)



Toujours le _Black Hawk_, cette fois dans un exercice d'évacuation avec la Garde Nationale.



L'US Navy en formation pour un PHOTEX.



Sur le pont d'envol du LHD, USS _Keh-Sanh_. Mise en condition d'un _Harrier_ de l'USMC par le personnel de maintenance.



Couché de soleil sur le pont de l'USS _Keh-Sanh_. (Je suis un put*** de romantique.)



Hélitreuillage de forces spéciales depuis un _Sea Hawk_ à bord d'un sous marin classe _Los-Angeles_ au large de Tchernaruss.


_Garantie 100% sans retouche. (Mais pas 100% fluide in game...)_

----------


## Anton

:Bave: 
Tu peux me linker le lien du mod pour les sous-marins stp ? Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## M.Rick75

"..._Comme un Normandy sans aile_...

..._J'ai couru toute la nuit_..."


*Mass Effect 2*

----------


## Dyce

> "..._Comme un Normandy sans aile_...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fed...44cdab169f.jpg
> ..._J'ai couru toute la nuit_..."
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/894...e69576bff1.jpg
> 
> *Mass Effect 2*


L'est quand même vachement beau !!!

----------


## Dark Fread

> L'est quand même vachement beau !!!


En effet, c'est joli tout plein. Par contre j'ai un peu de mal avec le design de certaines armures, genre le type à droite a une bonne dégaine de gland... 



La demoiselle à gauche est tout-à-fait sympathique en revanche  :Bave:   ::ninja::

----------


## BigBoobs

J'ai la forte impression qu'ils forcent un peu trop sur les éclairages non ?

----------


## DarzgL

> J'ai la forte impression qu'ils forcent un peu trop sur les éclairages non ?


C'était aussi le style du premier, c'est façon Star Wars (plus particulièrement un plan à la fin du 5 rappèle les éclairages du jeu).

----------


## Brolock

Ca fait peur quand même  ::o:

----------


## Anton

Il a sucé un âne ou quoi  ::O:

----------


## touriste

> En effet, c'est joli tout plein. Par contre j'ai un peu de mal avec le design de certaines armures, genre le type à droite a une bonne dégaine de gland...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fed...g?t=1264774533
> 
> La demoiselle à gauche est tout-à-fait sympathique en revanche


On dirait Van Diesel

----------


## Dark Fread

En plus il se gratouille les reins avec son épée.

----------


## Enhor

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1d0...36afdac771.jpg
> 
> Ca fait peur quand même


T'as pas fini de nous montrer des photos de ta copine ?  ::P: 
(humour, pas tapper  :;):  )

----------


## Lt-47

> C'était aussi le style du premier, c'est façon Star Wars (plus particulièrement un plan à la fin du 5 rappèle les éclairages du jeu).


Moi j'ai penser a Mass effect pendant tout Star trek (2009) avec tout ses effet de lense flare abuser a l'écran.

----------


## Morgoth

> Je vais t'avoir, je vais t'avoir, je vais t'avoir §§
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/eb8...5fea987d4a.jpg
> 
> Mon premier kill 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/409...fe40d721ca.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


Ton écran est réglé très bizarrement niveau colorimétrie. :suspicieux:  ::o: 

---------- Post ajouté à 22h15 ----------




> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/da1...0839adf88b.jpg
> 
> L'US Navy en formation pour un PHOTEX.


Celle-là on dirait à fond une vraie photo. Les éclairages dans ArmA2 sont vraiment bons. Faudrait que je m'y remette...

----------


## BigBoobs

> Moi j'ai penser a Mass effect pendant tout Star trek (2009) avec tout ses effet de lense flare abuser a l'écran.


On est d'accord :D

C'est un style mais ça fait beaucoup moins réaliste. Et OMG Star Trek n'est pas un film, c'est un lens flare constant (JJ Abrams le reconnait d'ailleurs), et c'est limite casse couille.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Half life, le seul et l'unique!

Raaah quelle ambiance mes amis!

----------


## gripoil

> Half life, le seul et l'unique!
> 
> Raaah quelle ambiance mes amis!


Putain ça a quand même de la gueule le pack HD qu'y'avait avec blueshift  ::P: 
J'me souviens d'avoir dis: "Putain on peut lire le nom de barney sur son badge nan ?"

----------


## BigBoobs

Freedom Force

----------


## Froyok

> On dirait Van Diesel


 ::O: 
C'est *Vin Diesel* monsieur !
*VIN !*
 ::O: 
* psychopathe fan*

----------


## Say hello

Mais n'importe quoi, on sait tous que c'est Von.

----------


## Froyok

> Mais n'importe quoi, on sait tous que c'est Von.


Ron, celui qui meurt à la fin ?  :tired:

----------


## Silver

- Bug marrant, je tape avec la batte dans une ambulance et il y en a 10 qui tombent du ciel. (à vérifier si cette ambulance le fait tout le temps)


- Ce screen me fait dire : "vivement le DLC"...


- Et maintenant une page de publicités !


- Quelques ambiances pour finir, en mouvement il y a malgré tout des moments où ça flatte la rétine (avec les mods).

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Putain ça a quand même de la gueule le pack HD qu'y'avait avec blueshift 
> J'me souviens d'avoir dis: "Putain on peut lire le nom de barney sur son badge nan ?"



Ah c'est le pack HD de blue shift? j'ai jamais mis les mains  sur cet addon, donc j' en sais rien...J'ai téléchargé ça comme un mod qui se présentait comme "meilleur que le pack HD"  ::P:

----------


## Dark Fread

> - Bug marrant, je tape avec la batte dans une ambulance et il y en a 10 qui tombent du ciel. (à vérifier si cette ambulance le fait tout le temps)
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/65b...94d4107439.jpg


J'ai du mal comprendre...  ::XD::

----------


## Sylvine

> Putain ça a quand même de la gueule le pack HD qu'y'avait avec blueshift 
> J'me souviens d'avoir dis: "Putain on peut lire le nom de barney sur son badge nan ?"





> Ah c'est le pack HD de blue shift? j'ai jamais mis les mains  sur cet addon, donc j' en sais rien...J'ai téléchargé ça comme un mod qui se présentait comme "meilleur que le pack HD"


Oui, y'a des trucs amateurs beaucoup (beaucoup) plus détaillés que le pack HD (on peut pas lire le badge sur le pack HD).

Genre ça http://www.moddb.com/mods/diamond-half-life-final.

----------


## Dark Fread

C'est quoi cette histoire de pack HD, un truc officiel ?  ::O:

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est quoi cette histoire de pack HD, un truc officiel ?


Avec Blue Shift ils ont filé un pack qui améliore les modèles de HL (NPC, armes, items...).
Mais en cherchant un peu, tu peux complétement bidouiller HL, c'est plutôt facile et on peut obtenir des résultats assez impressionnants.

----------


## gripoil

Ah dans mes souvenirs c'est exactement comme ça pourtant.

http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/ha...af/Barneys.jpg

http://store.steampowered.com/news/438/

----------


## Sylvine

C'est pas le pack HD ça...
C'est les modèles de la version PS2, dont beaucoup de modèles amateurs sont tirés.

Je cherche des images sur Google mais je trouve pas le pack HD original, mais si tu veux t'en rendre compte, tu lance HL sur Steam, dans les options avancés tu peux activer ou non le pack, tu verras que c'est nettement moins beau.

----------


## Projet 154

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fed...44cdab169f.jpg


La dame à gauche me fait penser au Major Motoko Kusanagi de Ghost in The  Shell, mais en beaucoup moins bien.
Pour le tye à gauche, j'aurai plutôt dit qu'il ressemble à Hancock.




> Ptain,j'vois déjà des screen de effet de masse 2,et j'ai même pas encore fini le 1(honte a moi)


Je n'ai même pas le 1 donc tu peux estimer heureux de pouvoir y jouer.
Et si je dois faire la liste de tout les jeux auxquels je n'ai pas joué, ça risque de faire long. :siifle: 

Spoiler Alert! 


Je vous épargne cet effort : http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/2b2b...c0e19f70fd.jpg

----------


## silverragout

C'est quand qu'ils arrivent les screens de Bad Company 2 ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Anonyme2016

Y'a qu'une map, on aura vit fait le tour a mon avis  ::rolleyes:: 

Pis y'a un NDA.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Avec Blue Shift ils ont filé un pack qui améliore les modèles de HL (NPC, armes, items...).
> Mais en cherchant un peu, tu peux complétement bidouiller HL, c'est plutôt facile et on peut obtenir des résultats assez impressionnants.


Je connaissais absolument pas. Merci bien !

----------


## crazycow

> En effet, c'est joli tout plein. Par contre j'ai un peu de mal avec le design de certaines armures, genre le type à droite a une bonne dégaine de gland... 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fed...44cdab169f.jpghttp://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...g?t=1264774533
> 
> La demoiselle à gauche est tout-à-fait sympathique en revanche


Bof, elle a des dents de lapin...Non mais ça me choque à chaque fois qu'elle parle...Je pense à bugs bunny...

----------


## Jahwel

> C'est quand qu'ils arrivent les screens de Bad Company 2 ?




Pris y'a 5seconde, joué 5mn; trop de lag encore.

Edit : Ah oui le jeu est tout à fond là, donc oui, c'est moche.

----------


## Lezardo

C'est con ces filtres qu'ils ont collé, je veux bien comprendre qu'il neige et que ca caille, blizzard tout ça mais y a ce coté "flou-brillant" que je trouve un peu dommage.

----------


## bixente

Y'a pas une clause du NDA qui demande de na pas poster de screens ?  :tired:

----------


## Nielle

Ca va je le trouve pas moche moi...

----------


## Lezardo

> Y'a pas une clause du NDA qui demande de na pas poster de screens ?






> Ouais enfin, quand bien même on pourrait pas,  violer la NDA sur un jeu où ils ont l'air de filer plus de clé qu'il y a  de joueurs...


 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Frypolar

> Edit : Ah oui le jeu est tout à fond là, donc oui, c'est moche.


Le jeu final devrait être bien plus joli. Ça t'a pas choqué de télécharger 1.5 Go de fichiers alors qu'un jeu, aujourd'hui, fait plusieurs Go ? A mon avis ils ont bien limité les options graphiques. Le but de la bêta est pas de testé le visuel mais la charge qu'implique des milliers de joueurs connectés simultanément.

----------


## Sylvine

> Le jeu final devrait être bien plus joli. Ça t'a pas choqué de télécharger 1.5 Go de fichiers alors qu'un jeu, aujourd'hui, fait plusieurs Go ? A mon avis ils ont bien limité les options graphiques. Le but de la bêta est pas de testé le visuel mais la charge qu'implique des milliers de joueurs connectés simultanément.


Oui, c'est fort possible, sachant que tout au minimum j'obtiens à peu près le même rendu graphique.

----------


## Jahwel

> Le jeu final devrait être bien plus joli. Ça t'a pas choqué de télécharger 1.5 Go de fichiers alors qu'un jeu, aujourd'hui, fait plusieurs Go ? A mon avis ils ont bien limité les options graphiques. Le but de la bêta est pas de testé le visuel mais la charge qu'implique des milliers de joueurs connectés simultanément.


Bha pour une map et un mode de jeu, ça m'aurait étonné qu'il fasse 20go.  :tired:

----------


## Frypolar

> Bha pour une map et un mode de jeu, ça m'aurait étonné qu'il fasse 20go.


Un mode de jeu ne pèse pas lourd. Idem pour une map. Regarde une map de TF2, c'est pas lourd. Sous Killing Floor, les maps un peu grosses sont celles qui rajoutent de nouveaux éléments de décor.

----------


## Sylvine

> Un mode de jeu ne pèse pas lourd. Idem pour une map. Regarde une map de TF2, c'est pas lourd. Sous Killing Floor, les maps un peu grosses sont celles qui rajoutent de nouveaux éléments de décor.


Ba là par contre, vu que les environnements de BC2 sont assez variés, c'est vrai que les 8 maps de la version finale devraient prendre nettement plus de place.

----------


## Pelomar

Là en fait, j'ai pris un mur sur la gueule.

----------


## Say hello

Tu l'as certainement mérité.

----------


## Dark Fread

> - Bug marrant, je tape avec la batte dans une ambulance et il y en a 10 qui tombent du ciel. (à vérifier si cette ambulance le fait tout le temps)


Tu pourrais donner l'emplacement où ce truc se produit ? Thanks  ::):

----------


## Frypolar

> Ba là par contre, vu que les environnements de BC2 sont assez variés, c'est vrai que les 8 maps de la version finale devraient prendre nettement plus de place.


Il me semble qu'une map va chercher les objets/textures dans une bibliothèque. C'est la bibliothèque qui est lourde, pas la map. Dans un fichier de map il n'y a pas une version low, medium, high et very high avec toutes les variantes d'AA, aniso...

----------


## Dark Fread

> Il me semble qu'une map va chercher les objets/textures dans une bibliothèque. C'est la bibliothèque qui est lourde, pas la map. Dans un fichier de map il n'y a pas une version low, medium, high et very high avec toutes les variantes d'AA, aniso...


Effectivement, seulement si le jeu complet propose des environnement très variés, il est possible que cette bibliothèque soit très réduite dans la beta car elle ne contient que les éléments d'un seul environnement.

----------


## FougasseMasque

> - Bug marrant, je tape avec la batte dans une ambulance et il y en a 10 qui tombent du ciel. (à vérifier si cette ambulance le fait tout le temps)
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/65b...94d4107439.jpg


Ça me rappelle le, ô combien mythique bug de la balançoire, qui projette le véhicule a des centaines de mètres, je m'en lasserai jamais  :^_^:

----------


## Morgoth

Juste de chez juste de justesse :

----------


## Ozburne

> Juste de chez juste de justesse :
> 
> http://uppix.net/4/6/9/4b42696723083...171ce9dftt.jpg



Héhé marrante celle la  :^_^: 

P.S: on imagine bien que le pilote a du mal à retenir son repas digéré à ce moment là ...

----------


## KiwiX

> P.S: on imagine bien que le pilote a du mal à retenir son repas digéré à ce moment là ...


Le pilote ne mange pas avant sachant que Morgoth arrive...  :;):

----------


## Pelomar

Il va mourir l'idiot  :haha:

----------


## gripoil

J'viens de réinstaller You Don't Know Jack, (installeur 16 bits toussa faut bidouiller alors j'anticipe)

Bon j'me suis fait une partie tout seul, alors forcément ils arrêtent pas de se moquer de moi:
"Alors on est tout seul, on a pas d'amis ?"  ::cry::  oui ...
"Alors tout seul avec sa main comme seul compagnon ?"
Bon j'fais une partie en 7 questions parce que tout seul c'est un peu naze hein ...

Pouah, ce culturage  :B): 


Le jack attack "Les ennemis c'est pour la vie"
Pour ceux qui connaissent pas y'a un mot affiché en blanc, et d'autres en rouge qui défilent, et faut appuyer quand y'a le bon. Y'avait iznogoud dans la liste mais il était pas encore candidat a cette époque  ::ninja::

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Bordel Jack c'était vraiment génial, souvenir  ::wub::

----------


## Silver

> Tu pourrais donner l'emplacement où ce truc se produit ? Thanks


C'est juste à côté de chez Pegorino :


Je n'ai pas pu reproduire le bug mais c'est arrivé quand j'appelais des ambulances depuis le J sur la carte, elles n'arrivaient jamais parce que leur chemin est buggé. Du coup j'ai du tomber par hasard sur un respawn d'ambulances.  ::P: 

Sinon, un bar accueillant, je me suis seulement rendu compte que si on continue à payer une fille pour les danses privées, au bout de la troisième fois elle fait venir ses copines.  :Bave: 


Encore un peu d'ambiance, j'aime bien les couleurs (en mouvement c'est meilleur) mais peut-être que je devrais essayer l'ENB Series.

----------


## Kamicaz

Une petite séquence avant - après





Et lui il a la tête dans le mur.  ::P:

----------


## BigBoobs

ouatezuphoque ? J'ai pas l'overlay mumble chez moi  ::'(:

----------


## ikarad

> Une petite séquence avant - après
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/54f...d10e048108.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9ea...bea3884dd4.jpg
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c4f...b7151d79af.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fff...3bcbce625d.jpg
> Et lui il a la tête dans le mur. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5ad...9913528c4f.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b4e...f03e9b85f7.jpg


Techniquement ça vaut quoi ? un jeu comme COD MW 2 càd moyen (mon avis), un jeu plus moche ou un jeu de la trempe de crysis ?

Je demande ça car sur tes images je trouve pas ça ahurissant.

est-ce que le mode multi est du niveau technique du mode solo ou non?

----------


## Anonyme2016

RIen de mirobolant, c'est le minimum qu'on peut en attendre, et c'est bourré d'effects nesque jaine qui brulent les yeux.

Mais pour ce genre de jeu, ça suffit amplement, l'immersion est là.

----------


## kayl257

Non mais le truc qui déchire dans Bad Company (en tout cas le 1er) : *le son.*
Les mecs ont fait un boulot enorme la dessus !

----------


## Marty

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7f7...3170d86b1a.jpg
> 
> Il va mourir l'idiot


Je suis sur qu'en 19 balles, t'es capable de le manquer.  ::ninja:: 
Le HUD est assez moche je trouve mais j'aime bien les graphismes !

----------


## --Lourd--

Y_'a un problème ?_

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

> Y_'a un problème ?_
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/642...a6998adf57.jpg


Tiens, en plus je me demandais si ça changeait vraiment la tête de jouer renegade.  :^_^:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Y_'a un problème ?_
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/642...a6998adf57.jpg


Sarah Connor ?

----------


## Anton

> Tiens, en plus je me demandais si ça changeait vraiment la tête de jouer renegade.


Ouais, c'est dit par le docteur dans un mail au début du jeu.
C'est n'imp  ::rolleyes::  

Spoiler Alert! 


Surtout qu'on apprend du coup à la volée qu'on a des implants biotiques (dont, visiblement, les yeux) alors qu'il est largement dit qu'on a été strictement reconstruit à l'identique sans subir aucune altération, au début du jeu...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Anonyme7383

> Ouais, c'est dit par le docteur dans un mail au début du jeu.
> C'est n'imp  
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Surtout qu'on apprend du coup à la volée qu'on a des implants biotiques (dont, visiblement, les yeux) alors qu'il est largement dit qu'on a été strictement reconstruit à l'identique sans subir aucune altération, au début du jeu...


Sauf qu'ils parlent clairement de sa psyché, de son caractère, sa morale... rien à voir avec son corps  :;): 

Bien sûr si ça vient d'une traduction approximative en VF t'y es pour rien...

----------


## Sysco

Nan en vf c'est expliquer correctement ...

----------


## Anton

Je retournerai lire le mail, tu me mets le doute  :tired:  Mais si c'est la seule morale qui désormais altère le corps, c'est encore pire, c'est pas _StarWars_ l'univers, c'est _Mass Effect_  ::P:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Mais si c'est la seule morale qui désormais altère le corps


Ouais c'est ça. Ils le disent à un moment. Le médecin je crois.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Sarah Connor ?


"C'est-à-coté!
...
- Sarah Connor?
- Oui?"
Buhm Buhm.

Et pour agrémenter un peu... Mass Effect 2, toujours. Pas des images du moteur mais de la cinématique qui se déclenche à partir du menu:

----------


## war-p

> Techniquement ça vaut quoi ? un jeu comme COD MW 2 càd moyen (mon avis), un jeu plus moche ou un jeu de la trempe de crysis ?
> 
> Je demande ça car sur tes images je trouve pas ça ahurissant.
> 
> est-ce que le mode multi est du niveau technique du mode solo ou non?


L'intérêt réside dans le fait que le décor change complètement au fur et à mesure de la bataille, en gros t'as des maisons à un moment, et le moment d'après, c'est un champ de ruine.

----------


## Frypolar

> L'intérêt réside dans le fait que le décor change complètement au fur et à mesure de la bataille, en gros t'as des maisons à un moment, et le moment d'après, c'est un champ de ruine.


Et quand t'es en défense t'as du mal à te planquer  :^_^: .

----------


## Morgoth

Mieux vaut tard que jamais n'est-il point ?

----------


## Aleas

Ça va, t'avais encore 3 brins !  ::P:

----------


## touriste

Fuck, je crois que je n'aurai pas du lire ce qui est marqué dans la balise spoiler d' Anton...  ::sad::

----------


## Anton

C'est malin  :tired: 
Mais j'ai été suffisamment vague quand même  ::P:

----------


## Pelomar

Opération de contournement vicelard avec mon squad  :Cigare:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'ai retrouvé à quoi ça me faisait penser vos screens : BF2142  ::o: !

----------


## Nielle

C'est un BF aussi  ::P:

----------


## zwzsg

Ici, on croirait que j'ai un sort surpuissant: 


Alors qu'en fait c'est le même que:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f09...8028652e6d.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e63...d12d943e53.jpg
> 
> 
> Ici, on croirait que j'ai un sort surpuissant: 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a5e...569e5e94ef.jpg
> 
> Alors qu'en fait c'est le même que:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/459...3f6b51daf6.jpg


Vu de loin, on pourrait penser à un shoot'em up quand même  ::):

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> C'est un BF aussi


Pas faux... Mais les images de Pelo, quand je les ai vues, je me suis réellement dit "Tiens, BF2142. :étonné:". Avant de me rendre compte que c'était le BC2.



Cet uniforme + un stage dans la neige avec exactement les mêmes décors (pas trouvé sur google mais je me souviens y avoir joué).

----------


## Marty

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f09...8028652e6d.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e63...d12d943e53.jpg


Vraiment sympa ces deux screens.  :;):

----------


## touriste

> C'est malin 
> Mais j'ai été suffisamment vague quand même


Ca m'a tout de même appris que 

Spoiler Alert! 


notre cher héros est décédé et recloné

 ou alors j'ai compris de travers et c'est tant mieux

----------


## Billoute

> Ca m'a tout de même appris que 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> notre cher héros est décédé et recloné
> 
>  ou alors j'ai compris de travers et c'est tant mieux


Rassure toi, même ainsi tu te trompes quelque peu...

----------


## silverragout

GTA 4


Drôle façon de s'assoir sur un banc.


Un peu d'air frais ça fait du bien.


Prosternez-vous devant moi, c'est moi qu'est le roi.


J'ose ?


Que peut-il bien arriver à cet hélico sur une rame de train ?


ByeBye l'hélico, envoie moi une carte postale !

----------


## FougasseMasque

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e63...d12d943e53.jpg


J'aime beaucoup le style graphique du jeu ! Le problème c'est que ça sera pas compatible avec mon antiquité  ::|:

----------


## francou008

Wings of Prey.
 :Bave:

----------


## BigBoobs

> J'aime beaucoup le style graphique du jeu ! Le problème c'est que ça sera pas compatible avec mon antiquité


En même temps il consomme pas trop.

----------


## FougasseMasque

> En même temps il consomme pas trop.


Voui, mais quand je dis antiquités, je veux dire GROSSE antiquités. Exemple simple : Je joue a S.T.A.L.K.E.R 1 avec les options au minimum, en 1152 x 900, et ça saccade par moments  ::O:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Voui, mais quand je dis antiquités, je veux dire GROSSE antiquités. Exemple simple : Je joue a S.T.A.L.K.E.R 1 avec les options au minimum, en 1152 x 900, et ça saccade par moments


Ouais mais bon, il est franchement pas gourmand, bien moins que Stalker je pense. Teste la démo sinon, tu verras bien  :;):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Vu que ma commande de Mass Effect 2 est en transit, je continue ma partie de Mass Effect en INSANE que je n'avais pas finit depuis 2008 et puis surtout pour voir si les armes pour level 60 sont plus intéressantes.

----------


## zwzsg

> Vu de loin, on pourrait penser à un shoot'em up quand même


J'eu aimé que s'en soit un.




> J'aime beaucoup le style graphique du jeu ! Le problème c'est que ça sera pas compatible avec mon antiquité


Si j'y joue, c'est aussi parce que ça tourne sous mon antique windows de dix ans d'age.





Pan!




Noooon, ne saute pas!




Oops, j'ai tué Neytiri.




Mon Imp est petit, mais très agressif!




Très wowesque, ces meccas.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Vu que ma commande de Mass Effect 2 est en transit, je continue ma partie de Mass Effect en INSANE que je n'avais pas finit depuis 2008 et puis surtout pour voir si les armes pour level 60 sont plus intéressantes.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/dcf...0f6d42d794.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cbd...36e31aa4fd.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1f3...ae1bae79c1.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8d2...e0db4001fd.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/508...ecf2426a71.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/896...65ff3c1d2b.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7a0...4d64cb61d6.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2b6...09a908fdd3.jpg


Je maintiens : elle a un gros pif.

----------


## Sylvine

> Je maintiens : elle a un gros pif.


J'osais pas le dire, de peur de la blesser, mais c'est vrai.

En plus elle a pas une tronche commode, j'oserais même pas lui demander l'heure.

----------


## M.Rick75

> (avatar dans Mass Effect 1)





> Je maintiens : elle a un gros pif.


Surtout, on dirait la reine d'angleterre qui a fait une couleur.

Et dire que tu vas devoir continuer avec elle dans ME 2.  ::ninja:: 
(ou pas. Spoil pas vraiment spoil mais sait-on jamais...

Spoiler Alert! 


Tu peux modifier plusieurs trucs à partir de l'importation

)

Mince non, pas la reine d'angleterre, me suis trompé:

----------


## Anonyme7383

On peut modifier l'apparence de son perso même s'il est importé de ME1  :;): 

A moins que ça soit juste pour le faire paniquer  :tired:

----------


## Olipro

Oui, à 100% (sauf le sexe)

----------


## Ozburne

Petite fournée du week-end :  _IL2 1946_





Et deux un peut moins "Hoth"... ( dure les jeux de mots le dimanche soir...):

----------


## Silver

Safe sex, ça a l'air bien ça...


Bonjour mesdames, vous voulez faire du safe sex avec moi s'il vous plait ?  :Bave: 


Bonsoir, je viens administrer le vaccin de la grippe A.

----------


## KiwiX

Il dit pas "bonjour", ni "au revoir" quand il quitte mumble (j'ai parlé dans le vide pendant 20 secondes, je pigeais pas pourquoi)...  :tired:   :tired:  Par contre, il parle beaucoup quand on est tous ensemble  ::P:

----------


## --Lourd--



----------


## silverragout

Boucher VS Pâtissier


Encore heureux qu'on a des flares illimitée, sinon j'aurais déjà arrêté le jeu.

----------


## BigBoobs

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bf0...3cfed6dec9.jpg


Il a des têtes à la place des couilles ? Squoi ton jeu  DABORD TUVALEDIRE DE SSUITE ! :B): 

Sinon l'autre screenshot c'est AvP Classic 2000 STOUT  :B):

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Arma 2.



Pour me réveiller, chaque matin je prends des A-10 dans la gueule.

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

> Il a des têtes à la place des couilles ? Squoi ton jeu  DABORD TUVALEDIRE DE SSUITE !
> 
> Sinon l'autre screenshot c'est AvP Classic 2000 STOUT


S'mass effect 2.  :B):

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bf0...3cfed6dec9.jpg


J'avoue, trop classe les couilles  ::o:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> J'avoue, trop classe les couilles


Bin si c'est vraiments ses couilles, il a pas fini sa puberté.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr.Pipboy



----------


## MetalDestroyer

Mais PTDR, c'est quoi ces dialogues ?!!? XD

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Mais PTDR, c'est quoi ces dialogues ?!!? XD


Citadelle, juste devant la boite "L'étoile Noire".

----------


## Akodo

C'est énorme  :^_^:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Safe sex, ça a l'air bien ça...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e83...0733b08435.jpg
> 
> Bonjour mesdames, vous voulez faire du safe sex avec moi s'il vous plait ? 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7c2...985ad3c517.jpg


 :^_^: 

--Lourd-- ->  ::XD::

----------


## bixente

En effet, Bioware, à fond dans l'auto-dérision :

----------


## RUPPY

Mass effect 2

Quel est cet extraterrestre aux grosses joues ?  ::huh::

----------


## Anonyme2016

Mon premier Marine!



Ah ces scènes d'anthologie!

----------


## silverragout

Wow, tu arrives à faire tourner Half-Life à 60 FPS, chapeau.  :;):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/03fd993...cd00349398.jpg


Rhââââ, l'enf%$# de p$£#¤ d'ascenceur de HL et sa p¤#$£ d'échelle!  ::o:

----------


## chenoir

> Wow, tu arrives à faire tourner Half-Life à 60 FPS, chapeau.


Toi t'arrêtes de te moquer, tu vas te payer Mass Effect 1 et 2, et tu me fais les 2 dans la foulée en mode hardcore, et je veux pas entendre la moindre plainte.

----------


## BigBoobs

The Wind Waker

----------


## gripoil

Dead or alive (arcade)


What da fôck ! J'ai pas ça sur ma version dreamcast moi... enfin heuresement c'est activé par defaut  ::ninja::

----------


## KiwiX

> Mass effect 2
> 
> Quel est cet extraterrestre aux grosses joues ? 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0ba...c6cc5badf1.jpg


Et on se demande comment vendre des jeux par palettes entières ? Easy pourtant  :Cigare:

----------


## Darkath

> Toi t'arrêtes de te moquer, tu vas te payer Mass Effect 1 et 2, et tu me fais les 2 dans la foulée en mode* insanity*, et je veux pas entendre la moindre plainte.


 :Cigare:

----------


## Skouatteur

> Dead or alive (arcade)
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4c1...f901f974db.jpg
> 
> What da fôck ! J'ai pas ça sur ma version dreamcast moi... enfin heuresement c'est activé par defaut


Ptêt pas sur le 1, mais dans le 2 oui... Je crois que c'est par rapport à l'âge demandé (genre +18 = boïng).

----------


## ouk

> En effet, Bioware, à fond dans l'auto-dérision :
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3bd...cb383f2d9f.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/44a...543da4aaa7.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9eb...fc9d585ced.jpg


Dans Dragon Age y'avait un cimetière dans la zone ou on tuait notre premier dragon et toutes les tombes portaient une inscription. Sur l'une d'elle était inscrit "Multiplayer R.I.P".

C'est sûr qu'ils ont de l'humour ouais.

----------


## Nono

> Mon premier Marine!
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/40393bb...77160bb962.jpg
> Ah ces scènes d'anthologie!
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/7986ae4...0b92ba92a3.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/03fd993...cd00349398.jpg


C'est Half-Life lui-même ou un add-on ?

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> C'est Half-Life lui-même ou un add-on ?


Le vrai. L'unique.  :Emo:

----------


## Shutan

> Wow, tu arrives à faire tourner Half-Life à 60 FPS, chapeau.


synchro verticale activée je pense...

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Le vrai. L'unique.



Oui  :Emo: 

ça me fait tout drôle d'y rejouer.

Y'a tellement de moments mémorables...

----------


## Lezardo

T'a pas une gueule de porte bonheur.

----------


## gun

Eh ben sans le N7 j'aurais pas cru voir Mass Effect, ça a trop changer d'avec le 1 !



> Envoyé par *El_Mariachi²*  
> _Le vrai. L'unique._


Me souviens pas y avoir eu un beretta, il est pas nature  :tired:

----------


## Anton

Euh, graphiquement les différences sont minimes, quand même  :tired:

----------


## chenoir

Ouais mais dans le 1 tu ne visites que des villes clean, qui brillent et qui suitent le produit ménage par toutes les aspérités de leurs murs.

La c'est Omega, c'est pas du tout comme la Citadelle. C'est glauque, lugubre, réaliste quoi  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Anton

Ah ouais, c'est vrai que quelques textures cuivrées et des tas d'ordures (identiques) à quelques endroits, tout de suite ça rend glauque, lugubre et réaliste  :tired:

----------


## LetoII

> Ah ouais, c'est vrai que quelques textures cuivrées et des tas d'ordures (identiques) à quelques endroits, tout de suite ça rend glauque, lugubre et réaliste


Y a même pas de cordes aux arcs en plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Anton

Ni d'arcs  :tired: 
Jeu de merde.

----------


## Tromzy

> Le vrai. L'unique.


Non.  :B):  Le vrai Half-Life est comme ça :




Version de 1998 FTW, les modèles sont trop Hi-Poly sur les screens de Fayfay.  :Cigare:

----------


## JudaGrumme

Compression jpeg de chie incluse ?  :Gerbe:

----------


## Tromzy

> Compression jpeg de chie incluse ?


Oui bah Google Image tout ça hein, désolé.  ::ninja::  C'était juste pour montrer les modèles originaux.

----------


## Loopkiller01

Non il y joué sur la télé de mamie qui date des années 70 je dirais.

----------


## Tromzy

Jouer à Half-Life sur une télé.  ::o:   ::sad::  :meurt:

----------


## le faucheur

> Jouer à Half-Life sur une télé.   :meurt:


Et pourtant il est sortie sur console.

Faut que j'y rejoue un de ces jours d'ailleurs. Je l'ai jamais finit !

----------


## Tromzy

> Et pourtant il est sortie sur console.
> 
> Faut que j'y rejoue un de ces jours d'ailleurs. Je l'ai jamais finit !


Y a même la version Dreamcast, qui n'est jamais sortie officiellement, qui est "trouvable" sur le Net...

----------


## le faucheur

> Y a même la version Dreamcast, qui n'est jamais sortie officiellement, qui est "trouvable" sur le Net...


Il y avait pas des trucs en plus d'ailleurs sur la version console ?

----------


## MrChris

Hum c'est pas plutôt la version de Half-Life + le pack de re-skinnage Blue Shift ?

----------


## Tromzy

> Il y avait pas des trucs en plus d'ailleurs sur la version console ?


Il me semble (mais je peux me tromper) que le seul truc en plus était justement le High Resolution Pack de Blue Shift.

---------- Post ajouté à 15h11 ----------




> Hum c'est pas plutôt la version de Half-Life + le pack de re-skinnage Blue Shift ?


 :tired:  Si tu parles des screens de Fayfay, effectivement c'est ça, personne n'a dit le contraire.

----------


## gripoil

> Il me semble (mais je peux me tromper) que le seul truc en plus était justement le High Resolution Pack de Blue Shift.
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 15h11 ----------
> 
> 
> 
>  Si tu parles des screens de Fayfay, effectivement c'est ça, personne n'a dit le contraire.


Si quand j'ai dis que c'était ça on m'a dis que non. Et apparement c'est pas tout a fait pareil mais un peu quand même.

----------


## Killy

> Rhââââ, l'enf%$# de p$£#¤ d'ascenceur de HL et sa p¤#$£ d'échelle!


Ce passage  ::o: 

Je me souviens essayer le bunny hop dans le couloir d'avant pour arriver à sauver le scientifique, ça marchait pas  :tired: 

(et le nombre de quickload pour arriver jusqu'à l'échelle......)

----------


## L'invité

> Il me semble (mais je peux me tromper) que le seul truc en plus était justement le High Resolution Pack de Blue Shift.


Il y avait aussi un mod coop avec un tout nouveau scénar, on on dirigeait 2 soeurs je crois.

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Non.  Le vrai Half-Life est comme ça :
> 
> http://tecfa.unige.ch/perso/frete/me...o/halflife.jpg
> 
> 
> Version de 1998 FTW, les modèles sont trop Hi-Poly sur les screens de Fayfay.



J'épargne mes yeux  :;):

----------


## Aleas

hop autres avions, autre théatre, nouveaux screens !
Il2
Spit Vs 109 !



Du frontal, du frontal et encore du frontal :










Et paf collision !

----------


## Morgoth

C'est IL-2 ?

Avec 25Go de Mods ?  :Bave:

----------


## Say hello

Non.

C'est Wings Of Prey.

Tu ne lis jamais le CPC?  :tired:

----------


## Aleas

Victoire à Morgoth !

Mais c'est vrai j'ai oublié de l'indiquer.  ::ninja::

----------


## KiwiX

> Tu ne lis jamais le CPC?


Bof, chez lui IL:2 est aussi beau que ça. En 1024x768  ::ninja::

----------


## Morgoth

> Bof, chez lui IL:2 est aussi beau que ça. En 1024x768


C'est épuré, j'aime ça.  ::ninja::

----------


## francou008

:Bave:

----------


## Morgoth

Tu l'aimes bien le Ta-152 ?  :Bave:

----------


## Silver

Le nom de Wings of Prey bordayl !  :tired:

----------


## francou008

> Tu l'aimes bien le Ta-152 ?


Ces ailes, ce moteur...  ::wub::

----------


## [REC]

En tout cas, les différents screens de WoP présents depuis plusieurs pages flattent vraiment la rétine.

----------


## Say hello

> C'est épuré, j'aime ça.


C'est un certain style, mais un style incertain.  :B):

----------


## Morgoth

> C'est un certain style, mais un style incertain.


On devine qu'il s'agit d'avions derrière les pixels.  ::ninja::

----------


## gripoil

> http://omploader.org/vM2ZnZQ


Ouah pitaing colle une miniature m'a fallu plusieurs dizaines de secondes pour charger la page.  ::sad::

----------


## skyblazer

Touhou Youyoumu　～ Perfect Cherry Blossom

J'ai craqué mon slip quand j'ai vu que j'ai survécu  :Bave:

----------


## Say hello

Quoi ce jeu n'a pas encore été interdit par la convention de Genève?

----------


## francou008

> Ouah pitaing colle une miniature m'a fallu plusieurs dizaines de secondes pour charger la page.


Ici on est entre hommes avec des vraies connexions, et l'envie de niquer les belges aussi.  :Cigare:

----------


## znokiss

Comme on a plein d'avions de plein de jeux sur ces dernières pages, serait-il possible, chers canards, de mettre les titres des jeux dont vous postez les screens, s'il vous plait ?

----------


## Anonyme7383

> Ici on est entre hommes avec des vraies connexions, et l'envie de niquer les belges aussi.

----------


## francou008

> Comme on a plein d'avions de plein de jeux sur ces dernières pages, serait-il possible, chers canards, de mettre les titres des jeux dont vous postez les screens, s'il vous plait ?


Facile : le jeu d'avion moche c'est IL2, le jeu d'avion joli c'est WoP.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Aleas

> Facile : le jeu d'avion moche c'est IL2, le jeu d'avion joli c'est WoP.


Rajoute un coup d'AA, vire ces nuages immondes de ton screen et on en reparle.  :^_^: 

Plus sérieusement je n'aime pas le filtre brunâtre de WoP et je trouve que els textures des avions pourraient gagner en 'netteté'...les goûts et les couleurs.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Il est super beau WoP mais tous les screens que je vois ici se ressemblent à fond et à la longue c'est monotone.

----------


## francou008

> Rajoute un coup d'AA, vire ces nuages immondes de ton screen et on en reparle. 
> 
> Plus sérieusement je n'aime pas le filtre brunâtre de WoP et je trouve que els textures des avions pourraient gagner en 'netteté'...les goûts et les couleurs.


J'avais désactivé l'AA ici pour voir l'effet sur le framerate.  :Cigare: 
Et puis qu'on ne s'y trompe pas, je suis un fan d'IL2 depuis la sortie de forgotten battles.  ::ninja:: 



> Il est super beau WoP mais tous les screens que je vois ici se ressemblent à fond et à la longue c'est monotone.


Jouez y un peu et bavez.  :Cigare:

----------


## Aleas

Fait nous des screens originaux pour faire baver les gens sur lefofo sans qu'ils aient a débourser des roros !  ::):

----------


## BigBoobs

Le test du CPC 205 me donne déjà envie de mettre la main à la poche pour WoP.


Vu que c'est à la mode de pas annoncer le titre du jeu...

----------


## hommedumatch

*Effet de masse 2*

Le level design est impressionnant à certains endroits.

J'ai tout de suite une pensée pour Alien le film. Ca rend mieux en video bien sûr. 
Youtube : Level design

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Vu que c'est à la mode de pas annoncer le titre du jeu...


Ouais mais non...

----------


## BigBoobs

> Ouais mais non...


Bien parce que c'est toi alors, Titan Quest.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Y a du multi en coop ? Il est bien ?

----------


## BigBoobs

Franchement je le trouve super, c'est agréable à l'oeil et l'ambiance est géniale, même si je suis toujours en Grèce. Y'a du multi online oui, en coop je sais pas.

----------


## edenwars

Bon

Je me suis enfin décidé à finir les half life epiosde 1 episode 1 et 2(pas fini le 2 encore)... ::o: 

Mais je me suis trimballer le nain et j'ai réussi le succès.



J'ai pensé à fermer cette foutue porte  ::P: 

Il est pas aussi chiant que ça au final,j'ai un peu galérer pour l'hélico mais bon.
Et j'ai battu chien à la course aussi  :tired: .

Je l'avais foutu là,et il à pas bouger d'un iota ce nain.

----------


## gripoil

> http://uppix.net/a/9/d/0f1c6ae0a7722...16762502fd.jpg
> Touhou Youyoumu　～ Perfect Cherry Blossom
> 
> J'ai craqué mon slip quand j'ai vu que j'ai survécu


Rah les manics shooters ou tu consommes 28 continues là ou un extra terrestre nain-poney ne perd pas une vie et fait 100% de kills  ::sad:: 
Qu'est ce que c'est bon  :Bave:

----------


## Fab

> Bon
> 
> Je me suis enfin décidé à finir les half life epiosde 1 episode 1 et 2(pas fini le 2 encore)...
> 
> Mais je me suis trimballer le nain et j'ai réussi le succès.
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/3c01...0f955bef19.jpg
> J'ai pensé à fermer cette foutue porte 
> ...



tien ca me rappel un truc ...  ::P:

----------


## Nono

Les transports en commun n'assurent pas un cachou, une pauvre explosion nucléaire et je vais être en retard au boulot.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Heureusement que j'ai fait la démo de FEAR2 pour comprendre le titre...

----------


## Dark Fread

*TrackMania Original, le seul, le vrai, l'unique 

Spoiler Alert! 


tamayr



*
Circuit portnawak de ma conception.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Y a du multi en coop ? Il est bien ?


Ouaip, campagne possible en co-op.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Je me tâte du coup...

----------


## Anton

> http://omploader.org/vM2ZnZQ


Magnifique !  ::O:   :Bave: 
Mais je crois qu'il était moyennement noté dans CPC, ça m'avait refroidi  :tired:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Magnifique !  
> Mais je crois qu'il était moyennement noté dans CPC, ça m'avait refroidi


Je ne sais plus quelle note il s'est tapé, mais le test était très enthousiaste. A part un mode solo sans vraiment d'âme  :;):

----------


## Sysco

Aujourd'hui je deviens le maire !  ::):

----------


## Sylvine

> Il me semble (mais je peux me tromper) que le seul truc en plus était justement le High Resolution Pack de Blue Shift.


Non, les modèles de la version Dreamcast sont différents de la version PC de base, qui sont différents du pack High Def, qui sont différents de la version PS2.




> Il y avait aussi un mod coop avec un tout nouveau scénar, on on dirigeait 2 soeurs je crois.


Oui, ça c'est la version PS2, mais c'est pas 2 sœurs.
Docteur Gina Cross (qui fait l'hologramme du parcours d'obstacle de Black Mesa) et Colette Green.


:integristedeHL:

----------


## francou008

> Magnifique !  
> Mais je crois qu'il était moyennement noté dans CPC, ça m'avait refroidi


8 ou 9/10... avec un mode arcade pour les mongolos jusqu'au mode simulateur pour les vrais.

----------


## skyblazer

> Rah les manics shooters ou tu consommes 28 continues là ou un extra terrestre nain-poney ne perd pas une vie et fait 100% de kills 
> Qu'est ce que c'est bon


Des continues ?  :tired:  Non Môssieur, que du 1-credit sur mes shmups. Aucun continue, et pourtant dieu sait que j'en ai envie des fois (genre quand je suis arrivé à l'avant dernier niveau sans perdre de vie et que je claques tout contre un demi-boss, j'ai envie de foutre mes continues, mais non, je dois me retenir, c'est contre mon code moral  ::sad:: )

----------


## M.Rick75

Pour être original (...) un peu de Mass Effect 2 (le Galarien et l'Asari sont juste des pnj génériques donc pas de spoil...) sur la planète 

Spoiler Alert! 


Illium

.



Hello handsome, my name is Sheppard. Have you heard of me? At least in one boutique souvenir of the citadell, I'm in advertising, now.

----------


## Aghora

Waw, ça me rappelle Taris à l'époque de KOTOR.

----------


## KiwiX

Ah ouais. C'est carrément plus jolie que le 1 quand même.

----------


## chenoir

Je trouve pas que le 1 soit moche franchement. Par contre j'ai réinstallé Kotor pour voir. Et j'y arrive pas, ca a quand même très mal vieilli. Tant au niveau du système de jeu que des graphismes, c'est quand même achement dur de s'y remettre.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ah ouais. C'est carrément plus jolie que le 1 quand même.


C'est surtout les décors qui ont gagné en richesse et les armures qui sont devenu tout mieux mieux. Mais sinon, Mass Effect reste très agréable à regarder et encore mieux avec l'Anti-Aliasing et l'Ambient Occlusion.

----------


## pekpek

> Par contre j'ai réinstallé Kotor pour voir. Et j'y arrive pas, ca a quand même très mal vieilli. Tant au niveau du système de jeu que des graphismes, c'est quand même achement dur de s'y remettre.


Je ne suis absolument pas d'accord, et pourtant j'y ai joué pour la première fois l'année dernière.

C'est pauvre en texture et effets mais loin d'être vilain.
Et j'y ai pris un pied monstre.

----------


## chenoir

Ouais mais ca doit être un effet du recul. Je l'ai fait 7 ou 8 fois depuis sa sortie, et la pendant 2 ans j'y ai pas retouché, et je peux te dire que pour moi, il a souffert du passage du temps.

Ou alors c'est l'esthétique Star Wars qui ne m'enchante plus, ce qui est tout à fait possible.

----------


## Anton

> Ah ouais. C'est carrément plus jolie que le 1 quand même.


C'est exactement pareil, le même moteur et peu ou prou les mêmes textures.  :tired:  Ils ont par contre planché sur l'optimisation, tant console que PC, et quand même un peu mis au goût du jour/affiné les textures et varié le game design, bien sûr. Il n'y a pas d'équivalent de cette ville, Illium, dans le premier opus.
Mais à part ça, j'ai relancé vite fait _ME1_ tout à l'heure, y a strictement aucune évolution graphique. Y a même régression technique, _ME2_ est bien plus bugué que le 1.

----------


## chenoir

Ouais mais ca c'est parce que tu joues sur une console de low (Pléonasme).

----------


## Anton

Lol.  :tired: 
Regarde comment tourne _Gears of War 2_ et regarde de quoi est faite la X360.
Maintenant, réfléchis à la config' équivalente pour un jeu équivalent (il n'a pas été porté), pour le PC. 
Ne cherche pas : un jeu comme _GoW2_, *à config égale*, ne pourrait jamais tourner sur un PC comme il tourne sur la 360.

Autrement dit, on peut dire ce qu'on veut des développeurs pour la 360, ils ont un impératif majeur : l'optimisation. Ce dont aujourd'hui les développeurs exclu PC (il en reste, heureusement) se foutent complètement. Et qui raque au bout ? Le joueur PC, avec plus de ram, une plus grosse bite carte graphique, un plus gros proc', toujours, tout le temps.
Quand dans l'intervalle la 360 continue à siffloter.
Donc ton "console de low" tu vois où tu peux te le passer  :tired:

----------


## chenoir

Forcément, en 640*480 moi aussi je fais tourner n'importe quel jeu à fond  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Dark Fread

> Ne cherche pas : un jeu comme _GoW2_, *à config égale*, ne pourrait jamais tourner sur un PC comme il tourne sur la 360.


C'est pareil pour tous les jeux consoles. Et le problème n'est pas aussi simple. Et c'est pas le bon endroit pour débattre  :B): 





rRootage.

----------


## Anton

Si tous les jeux consoles étaient aux petits oignons comme le permet le Unreal Engine ça se saurait  ::P: 



> Forcément, en 640*480 moi aussi je fais tourner n'importe quel jeu à fond .


1024, sot  :tired:  Bon ok on est loin de mon 1920*1200 du pc  ::rolleyes::

----------


## KiwiX

> C'est exactement pareil, le même moteur et peu ou prou les mêmes textures.  Ils ont par contre planché sur l'optimisation, tant console que PC, et quand même un peu mis au goût du jour/affiné les textures et varié le game design, bien sûr. Il n'y a pas d'équivalent de cette ville, Illium, dans le premier opus.
> Mais à part ça, j'ai relancé vite fait _ME1_ tout à l'heure, y a strictement aucune évolution graphique. Y a même régression technique, _ME2_ est bien plus bugué que le 1.


Je joue au premier en ce moment, t'inquiêtes pas  :tired: 

En zoomant un peu sur les screens, effectivement c'est moins glorieux. Mais bon, on a des résolutions de beau gosse sur PC donc c'est forcément mieux que sur consoles  :Cigare:

----------


## Momock

Je suis toujours en 1024 sur PC moi. Ça sert à quoi de mettre plus? Ça se voit au moins?

----------


## Morgoth

> Si tous les jeux consoles étaient aux petits oignons comme le permet le Unreal Engine ça se saurait 
> 
> 1024, sot  Bon ok on est loin de mon 1920*1200 du pc


1024 FTW. Au-dessus c'est de la frime, s'tout.  :Cigare: 

800x600 c'est bien aussi.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Je suis toujours en 1024 sur PC moi. Ça sert à quoi de mettre plus? Ça se voit au moins?


Sur du cathodique, pas vraiment.

----------


## Anton

> Je suis toujours en 1024 sur PC moi. Ça sert à quoi de mettre plus? Ça se voit au moins?


Plus la résolution est haute plus les textures sont lisses (si les designers ont fait leur taff) et surtout l'aliasing absent. En bref, plus la résolution est haute, meilleur est le rendu.
Si bien entendu comme je disais, on parle de devs sérieux  :tired:

----------


## Morgoth

> Plus la résolution est haute plus les textures sont lisses (si les designers ont fait leur taff) et surtout l'aliasing absent. En bref, plus la résolution est haute, meilleur est le rendu.
> Si bien entendu comme je disais, on parle de devs sérieux


Ouais euh non, pour l'aliasing, même en 1920x1200, y'en a toujours hein. On a de bien meilleurs résultats en résolution moyenne avec de l'AA qu'en supra-haute réso sans aucun AA.

----------


## Momock

> Sur du cathodique, pas vraiment.


Ah, ok. Ça sert à rien pour moi alors, tant mieux.

----------


## Anton

> Ouais euh non, pour l'aliasing, même en 1920x1200, y'en a toujours hein. On a de bien meilleurs résultats en résolution moyenne avec de l'AA qu'en supra-haute réso sans aucun AA.


 :tired:  T'as bu ?
Par définition, plus la résolution est haute, plus les dénivelés sont amoindris, donc l'aliasing.
Par pour rien qu'en très haute résolution on peut se payer le luxe de désactiver l'AA.

----------


## Morgoth

> T'as bu ?
> Par définition, plus la résolution est haute, plus les dénivelés sont amoindris, donc l'aliasing.


Entre un jeu en 1280x1024 avec de l'AA x4/X8 voire plus si l'on peut et un jeu en 1920x1200 voire carrément 2048x1536 sans AA, l'alisaing sera bien plus absent dans le 1er cas.  ::):

----------


## Dark Fread

> Plus la résolution est haute plus les textures sont lisses (si les designers ont fait leur taff)


Ah ouais, théorie, pratique, toussa... Les textures sont rarement à des résolutions telles que la résolution de l'écran fasse beaucoup de différence...




> et surtout l'aliasing absent.


Sur du LCD, sans aa, tu auras forcément de l'aliasing. Sauf que si tu es en trouzemille par deizemille de résolution sur un 80 pouces, faudra te tenir tellement loin de l'écran que les effets de crénelage ne seront pas perceptibles, m'enfin bon  ::ninja::

----------


## Anton

Jamais essayé  ::P: 
Désolé pour le HS  :tired:

----------


## Morgoth

De toute façon mon CRT a un AA intégré ultra-efficace.  :Cigare: 


















Son flou.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Tsss je suis sur qu'ils passent a fond sur le miens sans sourciller en faisant tourner msn en conversation video et the wind waker en émulation sur l'écran étendu  :tired: 
le tout en calculant un rendu sous terragen2 car vois tu, mon pc touche a mon pénis.


 :tired:

----------


## atomicJo

Si tu prends 2 images identiques l'une en 1280*800 l'autre en 1920*1200 t'auras forcément moins d'aliasing sur la 2eme

Mais même avec une résolution énorme l'effet sera toujours visible surtout sur les arrêtes qui présentent une forte différence de teinte (toit foncé <-> ciel clair)

Pour atténuer cet effet l'antialiasing (simple extrapolation de la couleur des pixels d'arrêtes) donne de très bons résultats et il va sans dire que la 1ère résolution avec un traitement antialiasing poussé donnera un bien meilleur résultat visuel que la seconde sans post-traitements

amen

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Bionic Commando, parfois on rencontre des trucs louches.



Et puis parfois on découvre des choses achement belles


Malheureusement c'est un peu trop étriqué pour être aussi exploitable qu'on ne le pense.
BC c'est sympa sans plus, une histoire de hauts et de bas. Si vous souhaitez vraiment vous éclatez jouez à BC Rearmed bien mieux fini et précis.

----------


## Morgoth

Mon Dieu le flou, on dirait mon CRT. Sauf que lui c'est homogène.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Ouais sauf qu'avec BC impossible de choisir, et si j'avais le choix je l'aurai viré. Mais en jeu il se comporte plutôt bien, brave bête.

----------


## DarzgL

> Mass Effect reste très agréable à regarder et encore mieux *avec l'Anti-Aliasing* et l'Ambient Occlusion.


Comment tu as fait  :Bave:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Comment tu as fait


Forcer ces 2 options directement via les derniers Forceware WHQL.

----------


## KiwiX

> Comment tu as fait





> Forcer ces 2 options directement via les derniers Forceware WHQL.


+1. C'est beaucoup plus sympa. Par contre, on peut pas activer l'occlusion ambiante (il me dit que le param n'est pas possible pour cette appli).




> Mais sinon, Mass Effect reste très agréable à regarder et encore mieux avec l'Anti-Aliasing et l'Ambient Occlusion.


Ben oui, c'est pas une critique négative du 1  :;):  Je le trouve pas du tout dégueulasse mais j'ai vu quelques screens du Normandy de ME2, ça colle une claque au SR1 en intérieur on dirait bien.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Mass Effect

----------


## Redlight

> Mass Effect
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4f1...524fabba0a.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/768...64b9fe6d23.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/be5...5bc52cae34.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/aea...d1fc23c419.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/773...ef1e21b82a.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/156...5089074884.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8c7...4b53d1906e.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fc2...6db0f25101.jpg


Ta réussi à faire du sesque avec ton avatar?  :Bave: 

Non c'est pas vrai ya pas que ça qui m'interesse  :tired:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

La suite

----------


## Menkar

Mass effect. Non, les images ne sont pas cliquables, c'est de la taille réelle.  :B): 

:pcdeguerrier:

----------


## Darkath

OMG les textures du sol sur le dernier screen  ::O: 
:whathavebeenseencannotbeunseen:

----------


## Menkar

Et t'as pas vu ça en mouvement à 15 FPS.  :B): 

Enfin au moins il tourne depusi que je suis passé à seven, avec vista c'était du 2 FPS.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

T'as pas testé XP ?  ::):

----------


## ouk

mais tu joues sur un pentium mmx et écran 10 pouces ou bien?

----------


## Menkar

> T'as pas testé XP ?


Non, pas sur ce pc, mais bon, ça m'enchante pas trop de passer à un OS vieux de 9 ans. En plus j'ai pas de licence pour XP.




> mais tu joues sur un pentium mmx et écran 10 pouces ou bien?


Pire, un laptop avec un C2D @ 1.66Ghz et une 8600M GS.

Mon écran c'est du 17" à 1440*900, mais là c'est à la plus basse résolution 16/10 donc 720*450.

Faut en vouloir mais bon, j'ai bien envie de faire le jeu alors ça passe.

N'empêche, la 3D moche c'est vraiment pire que la 2D moche.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Non, pas sur ce pc, mais bon, ça m'enchante pas trop de passer à un OS vieux de 9 ans. En plus j'ai pas de licence pour XP.


Dommage pour la licence. Mais "l'OS vieux de 9 ans" il a fait ses preuves, a son service pack 3, fait tourner Mass Effect 2 (et surement le reste de ce que tu veux faire) en plus d'être conseillé pour une config' comme la tienne pour y gagner en performance.  ::P:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> La suite
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/965...78564f36e0.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4e2...a11d0c6a4e.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8d8...33837f80c7.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/58d...59b981b529.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/86c...e315c650c8.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1d4...d4c4088efd.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6cd...4dfc7636a6.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fe4...f9ec43d3b9.jpg


C'te fin mes amis !!!  ::|:  J'en reviens pas qu'un jeu aussi bon puisse avoir une fin aussi merdique.

----------


## chenoir

Qu'est ce que tu as contre la fin de Mass Effect 1?

----------


## Anton

> C'te fin mes amis !!!  J'en reviens pas qu'un jeu aussi bon puisse avoir une fin aussi merdique.


 ::O:  Mer il et fou ?

----------


## L'invité

> Non, pas sur ce pc, mais bon, ça m'enchante pas trop de passer à un OS vieux de 9 ans. En plus j'ai pas de licence pour XP.
> 
> 
> 
> Pire, un laptop avec un C2D @ 1.66Ghz et une 8600M GS.
> 
> Mon écran c'est du 17" à 1440*900, mais là c'est à la plus basse résolution 16/10 donc 720*450.
> 
> Faut en vouloir mais bon, j'ai bien envie de faire le jeu alors ça passe.
> ...


T'as pris les pilotes sur le site d'Nvidia pour ta 8600?  ::huh:: 
32 bits : http://www.nvidia.fr/object/notebook...2_whql_fr.html
64 bits : http://www.nvidia.fr/object/notebook...2_whql_fr.html

Non car je joue avec une 8600m GT sur mon laptop avec un C2D 1.66ghz, comme j'ai pas mon PC de bureau ici, et ça a rien a voir avec tes screens.
Chez moi Mass Effect tourne beaucoup mieux que ça. De très loin.

----------


## Menkar

Ouaip, je suis bien en 195.62 (version 32 bits), ça vient pas de là.

C'est vrai que d'après la config' minimale je m'attendais pas à ça, mais bon.

*Strong Bad's Cool Game for Attractive People Episode 1 : Homestar Ruined* (grâce au sondage Telltale.  ::): )

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Ouaip, je suis bien en 195.62 (version 32 bits), ça vient pas de là.
> 
> C'est vrai que d'après la config' minimale je m'attendais pas à ça, mais bon.


Comme pour GTA4, le portage de Mass Effect 1 est pourri. Pour le 2 par contre tu seras surpris  :;): .

----------


## Erkin_

Le portage de ME 1 est pourri !? Je me le suis fait deux fois , avec une nvidia et une ATI, et il a toujours marché au poil tout à fond.
Je ne peux pas en dire de même pour GTA4.

----------


## Say hello

Le portage de ME1 est pourri vu qu'il pompe plus mon CPU que ME2.

----------


## Star-Platinum

Sont où les screens d'AvP là ? Je dl la démo à 20k, j'en peux plus.

----------


## DarzgL

> Forcer ces 2 options directement via les derniers Forceware WHQL.


Ah ouais, genre tout le monde a une nVidia  :tired: 
En tout cas c'est sûr qu'avec ATi ça marche pas pour le 2.

----------


## Morgoth

> ah ouais, genre tout le monde a une nvidia 
> En tout cas c'est sûr qu'avec* ati ça marche pas* pour le 2.


CQFD. :vroum:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Un passage marrant :

Alors que je suis au prises avec un alien qui menace fortement de me buter,


Un Predator profite de l'occasion pour se farcir l'extra terrestre


Predator lui-même exécuté par derrière par un collègue à lui
 
Collègue que je m'empresserais de buter.

----------


## Morgoth

Pas d'AA ?  ::o:  :noooooooo:

----------


## Dorak

C'est laid.

----------


## Dark Fread

C'est marron  :B):

----------


## Steack

> C'est marron


Le FPS Gears of War ? 
 ::P: h34r:

----------


## Sygil

> C'est laid.


Non ce n'est pas laid, pas extraordinaire mais pas laid.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Et puis y'a du vert aussi des fois.

----------


## Anonyme2016

> C'est marron


Fallout 3 !!!  ::o:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Le FPS Gears of War ? 
> h34r:


Qui on fait quelques efforts dans le 2 d'ailleurs. Quelques.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Faut pas déconner, c est pas laid.
c est pas une claque mais bon en environement sombre ca passe!

----------


## BigBoobs

Kane & Lynch

----------


## touriste

T'as mis 2 fois la même screen  ::ninja::

----------


## Dark Fread

Fais chier, Kane and Lynch il a jamais voulu marcher chez moi.  :Emo:

----------


## ouk

> Fais chier, Kane and Lynch il a jamais voulu marcher chez moi.


Rassure toi, tu n'as rien perdu.

----------


## Dark Fread

Non mais je sais ce qu'il vaut, mais j'aurais bien voulu essayer tout de même. 
Et puis tu sais, c'est comme ça que j'ai fini Enter the Matrix, alors bon, je crains plus grand chose.

----------


## BigBoobs

L'ascension.

La victoire.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Qu'est ce que tu as contre la fin de Mass Effect 1?


Elle doit être conséquente à mes choix (j'ai joué surtout le bon samaritain) mais la fin genre "ce n'est pas fini" avec udina qui sert le poing et l'image de fin avec sheppard... je m'attendais presque à voir un drapeau américain flotter derrière lui.

C'est juste la fin, j'ai adoré le reste du jeu et justement, elle m'a paru toute perrave à côté de l'épopée que je venais de vivre.

----------


## Anton

Bah au contraire, c'est pas les habituels vivats, petits fours et promotion. Au milieu des ruines, du feu et de la mort, tu tournes le dos aux politiques et retourne à l'Action parce qu'au contraire, tout reste à faire, ça n'est pas fini mais ne fait que commencer (un cliché connu, mais tjrs efficace car rare). Même en Parangon c'est complètement compatible avec ta personnalité.

----------


## silverragout

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ca4...ccd44d51c4.jpg
> L'ascension.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/142...dd5beb617f.jpg
> La victoire.



Victoire aussi.

----------


## BigBoobs

Je jouais pas là  ::ninja::

----------


## Sao

Stop les screenz kikidur là !

*SFIV*





---

*Sam le sérieux*

----------


## Jean Pale

Petite séance de multi sur Alien vs Predator :

When you see it...


...you'll shit bricks.  ::O: 


Petits petits petits...


Toujours aussi joli comme jeu.  :B):

----------


## Pluton

Il est comment en multi, le premier ? (jamais réussi à jouer en ligne avec ma version gold...)

----------


## Zouuu

> Il est comment en multi, le premier ? (jamais réussi à jouer en ligne avec ma version gold...)


Moche ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamasa

> Petite séance de multi sur Alien vs Predator :
> 
> [...]
> Toujours aussi joli comme jeu.


Euh... un alien t'a saigné dans les yeux ou bien ?

----------


## Jean Pale

> Il est comment en multi, le premier ? (jamais réussi à jouer en ligne avec ma version gold...)


Rapide.

Un peu trop même.  :tired:

----------


## Sao

Excellent le coup de l'alien caché !

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Des réflexions sociologiques pas inintéressantes ...



Un joli décors aussi

----------


## --Lourd--

_C'est pas ma guerre_

----------


## M.Rick75

La tête de gros méchant!
(Mass Effect 2)
J'ai un peu le même en version "moi, j'aime tout le monde et mon vaisseau est une grande communauté Hippie"

D'ailleurs le chilom principal

Des activités corporelles encouragées

Des substances qui changent la perceptions des couleurs

Et qui font avoir des bonnes hallucinations "I'm trippin' baby, I'm trippin'!"

----------


## hommedumatch

> Des substances qui changent la perceptions des couleurs...Et qui font avoir des bonnes hallucinations "I'm trippin' baby, I'm trippin'!"


Dommage qu'on n'ait pas droit à la bibine de Krogans. Même si ça aurait causé un écran " Game Over ", j'avais envie de tester ça moi  ::'(: 




> ...


 Ils ont passé Delta Force 1 et 2 sur NT1 hier soir(cf. ta signature)

----------


## Sk-flown

J'ai pas touché a Mass effect 2, mais a force de voir vos screen, le jeu me saoule déjà.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

C'est comme toi quoi, on te connait pas mais tu nous soules déjà  :^_^:

----------


## KiwiX

> Des activités corporelles encouragées
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a7c...d90e918918.jpg


C'est pas une star du porno le modèle original ?  ::O:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est pas une star du porno le modèle original ?



Non

----------


## Kurtus

::unsure:: 



edit : ah grillay

----------


## KiwiX

> Non


Faut arrêter, elle a pas du tout autant de nichons en vrai. A la limite, ils auraient collés Tera Patrick, ça aurait eu un sens IRL et INGAME.




> http://imados.fr/history/5/5/1/allison-cameron.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit : ah grillay


Nan, ça c'est la bombasse Cameron  ::wub::

----------


## Zaraf

Je mets mes pieds où je veux, et c'est souvent dans la g...

----------


## Anonyme2016

Non, pas les araignéééées !!! :fear:

----------


## Zaraf

C'est vrai qu'elles m'ont collé quelques frousses ces saloperies  ::O:

----------


## gripoil

> Non, pas les araignéééées !!! :fear:


Beuarh bande de flipettes ! Au contraire pour une fois qu'on peut s'approcher d'arraignées géantes, et même les toucher sans se chier dessus, autant en profiter.

En tous cas j'savais pas a quoi jouer en attendant de pécho Call of pripyat mais j'me relancerais bien dark messiah.

----------


## M.Rick75

> J'ai pas touché a Mass effect 2, mais a force de voir vos screen, le jeu me saoule déjà.


Rhooo, le rabat-joie. Vas-y, postes tes screens au lieu de faire ton critiquator. Je vais pas dire que c'est le Guernica du jeu vidéo mais ça faisait vraiment hyper longtemps que j'avais pas été aussi à fond dans un jeu.
En tout cas j'espère que tu en restes pas aux screens pour te faire un avis parce que l'immersion dans le jeu passe autant dans l'ambiance sonore, dans la grande histoire qui t'est raconté, que que dans la petite (le codex, les détails des conversations que tu peux entendre, les pubs, le descriptif des planètes...).

Pour la peine: nouvelle dose.






> C'est pas une star du porno le modèle original ?


Je sais pas. Tu t'y connais bien, toi?

----------


## Pluton

> Je sais pas. Tu t'y connais bien, toi?
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4e8...f2dd5ef867.jpg



Prochaine étape du canon féminin  :tired:

----------


## edenwars

Enlève tes balises monsieur   han

----------


## --Lourd--

> Je mets mes pieds où je veux, et c'est souvent dans la g...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/29e...4043eccd36.jpg
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/89a...4ffe10f4c3.jpg
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a1e...e177f1a55b.jpg
> ...


Bordayl mais culte de chez culte ce jeu. Xana   :Bave:

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Bah faut dire que c'est pratique des lèvres comme ça, de sacré pose ba-balle  ::ninja::

----------


## --Lourd--

Dance dance avec moi, han han tecktonik killer.

----------


## Sk-flown

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/182...b459a3610c.jpg
> Prochaine étape du canon féminin


 :^_^:

----------


## KiwiX

> Je sais pas. Tu t'y connais bien, toi?


En jeux vidéos ? Oui oui  ::ninja:: 

Enfin elle me fait plutôt penser à l'autre cochonne aux lèvres ultra pulpées de Sex intentions mais pas à votre soit-disant modèle féminin.  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme2016

Bof, les bouées de Katamaran, c'est pas mon truc non plus.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/182...b459a3610c.jpg
> Prochaine étape du canon féminin


Sk Flown bis

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/182...b459a3610c.jpg
> Prochaine étape du canon féminin


Non mais franchement.... ça se fait pas de faire ça à sa femme.

----------


## tim987

Allez encore un petit peu *d'Arma 2*.



Duo sniper/spotter en action.



Euh, excusez du dérangement, je ne fais que passer.



Le pilote d'un AH-64D dans ma lunette...



...Résultat... :B): 



Bataille entre 3 T-90 Russes, et 2 M1A2 Tusk...et les vainqueurs sont...les T-90 !

----------


## Dolcinni

1994


2008

----------


## Slayertom

Quelques screenshot de Call of Pripyat histoire de rappeler qu'il vient de sortir en France et qu'il est temps de passer a la caisse.







Putain de chats qui font rien qu'a sauter au plafond et jouer au baby-foot !


Le début d'un combat opposant une dizaine de bandits a 6 malheureux stalker. 


Les bandits l'emportent et pendant qu'ils sont occupé a achever les blessé, j'en profite pour piller les cadavres.

----------


## Narm

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/36a8088...e9830dae45.jpg
> 1994
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/125...e934465208.jpg
> 2008


*Super Smash Bros. Brawl ?*

C'est Mario contre Browser au XXIIIe siècle ? :tired:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Oui mais surtout, c'est quoi ce Metroïd ? Je veux !  ::O:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

La seconde image vient du mode solo de Super Smash Bros Brawl.

----------


## chenoir

> Quelques screenshot de Call of Pripyat histoire de rappeler qu'il vient de sortir en France et qu'il est temps de passer a la caisse.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8d8...894f59c533.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/73b...d09be60759.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/91d...ef0d9d9b75.jpg
> 
> Putain de chats qui font rien qu'a sauter au plafond et jouer au baby-foot !
> ...


La trad est correcte? On va enfin pouvoir comprendre ce qu'il se passe au juste?

----------


## Slayertom

D'apres le forum stalker, la trad est bonne mais je n'ai pas encore pu le tester. Je finis deja ma partie avec mon cop Russe plein de mods avant de me mettre a la fr.

----------


## Percolator42

Quand vous parlez de la trad fr, c'est l'officiel ou celle fait par des fans?
Toujours pas de collector en france?

----------


## Dark Fread

Fallout


Old-school, coco, résolution d'époque  :Cigare:

----------


## Slayertom

> Quand vous parlez de la trad fr, c'est l'officiel ou celle fait par des fans?
> Toujours pas de collector en france?


Officiel, le jeu est sortis en France hier.

----------


## Euklif

> Oui mais surtout, c'est quoi ce Metroïd ? Je veux !





> La seconde image vient du mode solo de Super Smash Bros Brawl.


Et attention Raphi, ce n'est pas un remake complet de metroid  :;): 
Par contre, je savais pas que le format pourri des photos qu'on peut prendre dans le jeu était convertible en quelque chose de lisible  :Bave:

----------


## Slayertom

Attentat aux chiens morts sur le VBS2

----------


## Ash_Crow

Ça fait du bien de retrouver son perso du 1er  ::):  


Bouh est de retour... Attaque, Bouh !  ::XD:: 


Certains personnages ont de ces gueules...

Quelques décors...

----------


## Sylvine

> 


 ::O: 
On dirait une photo...

----------


## Anton

Ouais, le bond en avant des textures faciales quasi photoréalistes sur certains (pas tous) est assez impressionnant.

----------


## Aghora

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/62f...a1ec278cfd.jpg
> Ça fait du bien de retrouver son perso du 1er


Putain, c'est le sosie du mien dans le 2, à la forme de la bouche et des yeux près  ::O: .

----------


## Anton

Bah, c'est le perso de base à peine modifié quoi  ::P:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Bouh est de retour... Attaque, Bouh !


"_Ne bougez pas, restez dans la ligne de mire de mon hamster !_"

 :Emo:

----------


## KiwiX

_"Here i come, muthafucka"_  :Cigare:

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## --Lourd--

Des geths sur la deuxième image §§§

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Des geths sur la deuxième image §§§


Je me suis dit exactement la même chose.

----------


## Shapa

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e57...dfabb71949.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f33...e8fd6fe20c.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e8c...5746aa704e.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/172...7d0b865dcb.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f5c...da272d3381.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0c0...1af225b8e2.jpg


On a retrouvé la vente en France!  ::o: , c'était donc toi!

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Quelques décors...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/343...dd5fa0d8c8.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b31...05077c949b.jpg


Ouais, enfin "décors" ça restes tout de même des .bik basse définition qui, de mon point de vue, est pas super pour les cut scenes...

Quand on avait des résolution en 800x600 ça allait, les .bik, mais en 1920x1200, quand les graphismes In Game sont plus beau que les graphisme vidéo .bik, faut arrêter...

C'est un des points décevant du jeu. Un seul. Parmis des centaines de millier de bien  ::love::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> On a retrouvé la vente en France! , c'était donc toi!


Ah non, moi j'ai pris la version UK.  ::P:  Je ne l'aurai pas pris à 40/50/60 €.

----------


## Shapa

Tain même a 20 euros ça me piquerait. Enfin je fais confiance a Boulon mais j'ai regardé le test vidéo de gametrailers et ça a l'air naze a s'arracher les attributs avec une sécateur rouillé.

----------


## kayl257

J'oserais même pas proposer un bon plan pour ça!

----------


## KiwiX

Bug  ::o:

----------


## znokiss

Bon, j'ai acheté cette perle 1€ pendant les soldes steam de Nowel, et je ne regrette rien ! Voyez plutôt, *Alpha Prime* regroupe l'essence même de tous, je dis bien *tous* les petits éléments qui ont fait des gros FPS récents leur succès ! On retrouve des bouts de Doom 3, Half Life², Bioshock et même F.E.A.R. !!

Pour commencer, notre héros s'appelle Arnold White, c'te blague, quand on sait qu'on avait Arnold Schwartz, naguère. Et quelle tronche de ouineur/tombeur, admirez la modélisation qui dépasse aisément celle du vulgaire Mass Effect 2 : 



Alors notre space marine se fait embarquer par une space girl dans une space embrouille : 



Et là, ça commence fort ! On se retrouve dans une Space Station abandonnée, comme ça a été repris dans *Doom 3*. Et attention, on ne va pas commencer avec un vulgaire pied de biche (HL1) ou une clé à molette pourrie à la Bioshock, oh que non. Voila le magnifique marteau d'Arnold White : 


(note : les slots des autres armes sont déjà présents, donc on sait au bout de 10s de jeu qu'on aura un flingue, une mitraillette, un sniper, un lance-flamme, un lance roquette belles oreilles et des grenades. Et là, pas de balise spoiler)

L'IA est ce qui se fait de mieux dans le domaine. Là, par exemple, les ennemis canardent mon pote Paolo qui les occupent, ce qui me permet de les approcher par derrière (non ce n'est pas sale) et de les buter tranquillement. Ils sont tellement distraits que même si je me mets devant eux, ils ne réagissent pas. A savoir également que mon flingue est tellement puissant que 2 balles suffisent. 2 balles dans la main ou dans la tête, c'est pareil : 



On remarque également qu'un mappeur malicieux a caché une photo de sa femme dans cette salle (tiens, et aussi dans la cinématique du début : voir plus haut...) : 



... et aussi dans les placards :

----------


## bixente

> On a retrouvé la vente en France!, c'était donc toi!


Non, c'était moi  ::ninja:: .

Rigolez pas, j'ai même passé un moment sympathique pendant un après midi, juste le temps de torcher le jeu...

Mon amour pour Crimson Skies aura eu raison de moi.  ::|:

----------


## znokiss

Dans Alpha Prime, on vit des moments forts et des histoires d'amour fulgurantes et passionnées.

Dès le début du jeu, on croise un gentil Paolo au langage si châtié (admirez le bloom dégoulinant et le HDR next gen sur ma rutilante Ge-force 8600) : 



Après quelques aventures et franches rigolades, notre Arnold White ose enfin faire le premier pas : 



Très vite, le doute s'installe et les envies se font pressantes : 



On sent toute la tension de la scène : 



Cependant, cette déclaration ambigüe empli Paolo d'un profond désarrois : 



Que va-t-il se passer ? Paolo cèdera-t-il aux avances d'Arnold ? Arnold saura-t-il gérer cette amitié nouvelle ? Faut-il leur rappeler que dans l'espace, personne ne les entends crier ?

----------


## chenoir

C'est bien la première fois que tu me fais rire Zno  :^_^: .

----------


## Anton

Putain, Zno qui poste sans dire quelle nouvelle nana il a serré, ça me fait tout drôle  :Emo:

----------


## SiGarret

> Dans Alpha Prime, on vit des moments forts et des histoires d'amour fulgurantes et passionnées.
> 
> Dès le début du jeu, on croise un gentil Paolo au langage si châtié (admirez le bloom dégoulinant et le HDR next gen sur ma rutilante Ge-force 8600) : 
> 
> 
> Après quelques aventures et franches rigolades, notre Arnold White ose enfin faire le premier pas : 
> 
> Très vite, le doute s'installe et les envies se font pressantes : 
> 
> ...



 :^_^:   J'ai trop rigolé, bon détournement, si tu continues je l'achète !

----------


## znokiss

"Détournement"... façon de parler : tous les dialogues sont originaux. Mais en effet, j'avais pensé raconter une histoire de mon cru en modifiant les screens. Une prochaine fois, peut-être.
Allez, je relance le jeu histoire d'avoir encore des choses à vous montrer sur ce FPS ultime.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Ouais, enfin "décors" ça restes tout de même des .bik basse définition qui, de mon point de vue, est pas super pour les cut scenes...
> 
> Quand on avait des résolution en 800x600 ça allait, les .bik, mais en 1920x1200, quand les graphismes In Game sont plus beau que les graphisme vidéo .bik, faut arrêter...




Je sais pas ce que c'est que tes histoires de petites biques, mais en 1280*1024 c'est très beau.

----------


## mrFish

Quel jeu ?

Bique Hunter ?

----------


## skyblazer

Lost in Static, des graphismes de toute beauté.

Une scène hardcore comme on les aime !

comment ça, ça fait des screens de merde ce jeu ?

----------


## un lapin

moment branlette..

----------


## war-p

quel jeu?

----------


## gripoil

> moment branlette..
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/39f926d...ad1de7c2bd.jpg


ELIMINATION DE VICTOIRE!!!

Y'a des mecs qui sont payés pour traduire les jeux comme ça ?
Nom mais genre dans les unreal tournament les VF qui traduisent "headshot" et "killing spree" ça existe encore.  :tired: 

Quelle horreur.

----------


## BigBoobs

Le pire c'est pas la traduction, c'est une élimination de victoire au snipe, LAME.

----------


## gripoil

Le sang ... faut jamais commencer. Après on se retrouve a combler le manque en suçant des caisses en bois.

----------


## Dark Fread

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9e9...fd86e1f72b.jpg
> Le sang ... faut jamais commencer. Après on se retrouve a combler le manque en suçant des caisses en bois.


Lulz §

----------


## aKa.

*GTA IV*
Class and trash...

----------


## touriste

Ho sympa la dernière, c'est bien un truc que je n'ai jamais essayé dans GTA4 ca. :D

----------


## Dark Fread

> http://uppix.net/c/e/7/b984033a990e6...c26e3062tt.jpg

----------


## Graine

Forza 3.
La sobriété,Le bon Gout,La classe...

----------


## alba

*Morrowind*
Les mods c'est le bien.  :Bave: 

Avant               -              après




 ::wub::

----------


## Dark Fread

Joli résultat ! Tu utilises quoi pour les textures et la flotte ?

----------


## alba

eau: improved water v06a, la dernière version de mge y est aussi pour quelque chose car elle permet de refléter le ciel. (ça rend mieux pour les couleurs)
texture: mixed textures + les textures de connary (retiré par l'auteur sur tesnexus et planet elder scrolls mais trouvables ici.

----------


## Dark Fread

Merci  ::): 
Un truc que je n'aime pas concernant l'eau avec MGE, ça vire les sublimes ondulations à la surface lorsque marche/nage  :Emo:  
Et puis le rendu de base de l'eau avec le MGE est pas trop à mon goût. Je préfère de loin la tienne.

----------


## gripoil

Mec je commence a avoir chaud là, t'as trouvé ce que ton bordel ?

----------


## eolan

Un jeu qu'il est beaaau.





Et me v'là, héros du jour prêt à aller bouter le grand méchant.

----------


## silverragout

On se plaint de l'IA de AVP3 mais celle du 1 fait pas des miracles non plus.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ikarad

> Un jeu qu'il est beaaau.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/79f...d795838032.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8be...9368235a84.jpg
> 
> Et me v'là, héros du jour prêt à aller bouter le grand méchant.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ec6...08fe0663bd.jpg


dommage que l'aspect rpg ait été enlevé car il a l'air très joli. On verra le jour où il sera à 5 €.

----------


## Pelomar

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9e9...fd86e1f72b.jpg
> Le sang ... faut jamais commencer. Après on se retrouve a combler le manque en suçant des caisses en bois.


Ta gueule  :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## --Lourd--

> dommage que l'aspect rpg ait été enlevé car il a l'air très joli. On verra le jour où il sera à 5 €.


Le 4 sera déjà sorti. En gros tu seras tout ridé avant de pouvoir jouer au dernier épisode de la franchise.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> On se plaint de l'IA de AVP3 mais celle du 1 fait pas des miracles non plus. 
> 
> http://uppix.net/1/e/e/68e56e9b170b9...4f266ed8tt.jpg



Tu m'étonnes ^^

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> En gros tu seras tout ridé avant de pouvoir jouer au dernier épisode de la franchise.


Il l'est déjà.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anton

C'est fini ces allusions sexuelles oui  :tired:

----------


## Zaraf

Bon.. plus qu'à looter..

----------


## KiwiX

> Forza 3.
> La sobriété,Le bon Gout,La classe...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/1dc9...9f38271145.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/52f3...d0a2663ff0.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/24d...d771e84e28.jpg


SoA <3

----------


## KiwiX



----------


## Wiltjay

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/e4bd...26f572826a.jpg


Mon passage préféré!  ::):

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Le screen qui ne provient pas de Blade Runner



You don't mess with Shepard.



6ème sens ! *vooochhfroofyurufpssh*

----------


## Say hello

> http://a21.idata.over-blog.com/300x2...-bique2307.jpg
> 
> Je sais pas ce que c'est que tes histoires de petites biques, mais en 1280*1024 c'est très beau.


Des bik en 3D?  :tired:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Des biks bleus ?  :tired:

----------


## touriste

> Un jeu qu'il est beaaau.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8be...9368235a84.jpg





> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/dc9...2a9f19227b.jpg
> 
> Bon.. plus qu'à looter..



Cher lecteur, sauras-tu retrouver l'allusions à deux blockbuster du cinéma ?

solution : 

Spoiler Alert! 


L'oeil de Sauron dans le seigneur des anneaux et l'attaque des clones de Starwars

----------


## znokiss

> Mec je commence a avoir chaud là, t'as trouvé ce que ton bordel ?
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/84d...69ae1cc927.jpg


Ça veut dire rien dire ta phrase du tout.  :tired:

----------


## gripoil

> Ça veut dire rien dire ta phrase du tout.


J'pensais a deux phrases en même temps ça m'arrive... Oublie pas de tabouret aussi parceque la frite.  :tired:

----------


## FragDamon

> Mec je commence a avoir chaud là, t'as trouvé ce que ton bordel ?
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/84d...69ae1cc927.jpg


Ho ya des blowouts dans Stalker CoP ?

----------


## gripoil

> Ho ya des blowouts dans Stalker CoP ?


Oui y'a des blowouts, mais là c'est juste qu'on est en plein milieu d'une champ d'anomalies. (avec 3 artefacts qui coutent bonbon  :Bave: )
D'ailleurs j'me suis tapé tous les blowouts dans des situations critiques ... chasse aux sangsues, nuit noir en terrain inconnu, poursuivit par des chiens qui avaient les glandes.

----------


## FragDamon

> Oui y'a des blowouts, mais là c'est juste qu'on est en plein milieu d'une champ d'anomalies. (avec 3 artefacts qui coutent bonbon )
> D'ailleurs j'me suis tapé tous les blowouts dans des situations critiques ... chasse aux sangsues, nuit noir en terrain inconnu, poursuivit par des chiens qui avaient les glandes.


Bon c'est décidé j'achète CoP dès que possible  :Bave:  et je viendrais vous innonder de screenshots.

----------


## aKa.

*GTA IV*

----------


## Wicked Style

Quand meme les voleurs de voitures sont fauchés...

----------


## ikarad

> Le 4 sera déjà sorti. En gros tu seras tout ridé avant de pouvoir jouer au dernier épisode de la franchise.


J'y jouerais pas alors. Je jouerais à dragon age 4 à la place. ::):

----------


## Shutan

> Quand meme les voleurs de voitures sont fauchés...


ouais, mais bon c'est un vrai tank, le poteau et le piéton n'ont pas égratigné la peinture...

----------


## Voodoonice

Quelque que soit le jeu, AkA fait des p.....s de screens  ::O:  ::wub::

----------


## Marty

> Quelque que soit le jeu, AkA fait des p.....s de screens


+1 !

Par contre, rouler en Dacia, ca devrais être une étoile de flic d'office minimum.

----------


## hommedumatch

*Effet de masse*

Deux femelles se crêpent le chignon par jalousie.
Vu ma gueule et ma tendance renégat, un seul choix s'impose.
Reste plus qu'à fournir la boue pour que ce soit parfait.

----------


## Anton

:^_^: 

Un jour, faudra que je les fasse en Renegade. Mais je suis trop genty  :Emo: 
Un jour.
Quand j'aurais absorbé ma 7e partie Parangon que je viens de finir pour _ME2_  ::(:

----------


## gripoil

Merde suis-je le seul a pas aimer ce genre de délires dans les dialogues ?
Parfois c'est pas mal, mais j'sais pas si c'est parce que y'a que de ça dans les screenshots, mais ça me gave déjà. Pourtant le jeu me titille pas mal. (contrairement à d'autre le fait d'avoir gicler les bouts de rpg me plait plus qu'autre chose parceque j'étais pas trop fan du mélange)

----------


## smooki

Ouf c'est quoi la config qui fait tourner GTAIV dans cette qualité ?  ::O:

----------


## Killy

> *Effet de masse*
> 
> Deux femelles se crêpent le chignon par jalousie.
> Vu ma gueule et ma tendance renégat, un seul choix s'impose.
> Reste plus qu'à fournir la boue pour que ce soit parfait.


Quelqu'un peut confirmer la présence de la VO sur la version française (le 2 hein, je suis en train de finir le premier là) qu'on trouve chez l'épicier du coin siouplait?

----------


## Frite

> Quelqu'un peut confirmer la présence de la VO sur la version française (le 2 hein, je suis en train de finir le premier là) qu'on trouve chez l'épicier du coin siouplait?


J'ai envie de dire oui, moyennant une petite manip décrite en première page du topic ME2.
Sinon le screen d'Hommedumatch vient du premier, je crois.

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Quelqu'un peut confirmer la présence de la VO sur la version française (le 2 hein, je suis en train de finir le premier là) qu'on trouve chez l'épicier du coin siouplait?


Je confirme (sans manip, suffit de choisir anglais comme langue d'installation).

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ouf c'est quoi la config qui fait tourner GTAIV dans cette qualité ?


Euh c'est surtout qu'il utilise divers mods (ENB Series pour la réflection de la carosserai, l'AA, les ombres lisse, l'Ambient Occlusion; Visual IV; etc...).

Voir le topic mods de GTA 4. Bon, aussi le jeu réclame surtout beaucoup de mémoire vidéo.

----------


## Anonyme1023

> http://a21.idata.over-blog.com/300x2...-bique2307.jpg
> 
> Je sais pas ce que c'est que tes histoires de petites biques, mais en 1280*1024 c'est très beau.


1280x1024 peut être. 1920x1200 (résolution de notre temps maintenant, c'est moche, c'est flou, ça fais très tâche par rapport aux images In Game. C'est vraiment mal foutu (C'est exactement le même effets que dans Crysis Warhead en fait, pour ceux qui l'ont fais).

Le jeu en lui même est très beau et j'ai pas souvenirs d'avoir vu des .bik dans Mass Effect premier du nom. C'est juste chiant, ça fais des coupures pas net (surtout dans la scène de fin screener plus haut) et ça fais tâche.

Sur une Xbox ça doit peut être bien rendre, mais sur un PC avec une grosse résolution, c'est pas vraiment appréciable... Heureusement qu'il ne s'agit que des vidéos avec le Normandy...

----------


## Killy

> Je confirme (sans manip, suffit de choisir anglais comme langue d'installation).


Merci pour l'info  :;):

----------


## Projet 154

> +1 !
> 
> Par contre, rouler en Dacia, ca devrais être une étoile de flic d'office minimum.


Mon père roule dans la même voiture (sauf qu'elle est couleur grenat, et motorisée avec un moteur de Clio, en essence)  :B):

----------


## aKa.

*DiRT IV*

----------


## Canard WC

Purée, vous en avez pas marre de poster des screens de bagnoles ?
Mince on en voit plein les rues !
 :tired: 
Surprenez nous, faites nous rêver un peu, merde !
 :WTF:

----------


## Sk-flown

> DiRT IV


Ha ha, le  bluff !

----------


## Dark Fread

> Purée, vous en avez pas marre de poster des screens de bagnoles ?
> Mince on en voit plein les rues !
> 
> Surprenez nous, faites nous rêver un peu, merde !

----------


## Canard WC

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1c3...239d797582.jpg


wabon !!!!
 :haha:

----------


## gripoil

Call of pripyat

Chasse aux sangsues au levé du soleil...


Où êtes vous bande de salopes ?


Ah ah pauvre conne, tu vas manger du plomb !


Bon bah là j'ai vu tes yeux mais ils sont pas sur la photo...

----------


## Graine

CoP ou CS je vois pas de grandes differences graphiques par rapport a stalker SoT.

----------


## Nightwrath

> *GTA IV*
> 
> http://uppix.net/6/e/b/d4845593a987c...e2ee170ett.jpg http://uppix.net/8/f/8/8bca7a2d7023c...85f9e153tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/b/6/5b3ff88225ac9...c0a2854ett.jpg http://uppix.net/0/1/6/9e1277792c884...7d1a3e46tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/8/1/6/bda2377d7943a...6052e2bbtt.jpg http://uppix.net/3/0/7/ba4bafe71f76a...3c519b97tt.jpg


T'as un mod pour les textures ?  ::): 
Je le trouve plus joli que d'hab

----------


## Sk-flown

> CoP ou CS je vois pas de grandes differences graphiques par rapport a stalker SoT.


Achète toi des yeux parce déjà entre SOC et CS il y a une grosse différence.

----------


## Star-Platinum

> CoP ou CS je vois pas de grandes differences graphiques par rapport a stalker SoT.


C'est pas le même moteur pour les 3 en fait ?

----------


## gripoil

> CoP ou CS je vois pas de grandes differences graphiques par rapport a stalker SoT.


Graphiquement pas grand chose, le reste c'est juste encore plus mega trop mieux.

Sinon bah les effets de soleil toussa depuis clear sky, et des trucs DX11 qui ont l'air un peu efficaces, mais bon moi j'suis pas pres de changer de cg.

----------


## Graine

> Achète toi des yeux parce déjà entre SOC et CS il y a une grosse différence.


 ::O: .
Je sais pas ingame.(Je n'ai que SoC) Mais en tout cas sur les differents Screenshot par ici ca me saute pas aux yeux.Ca n'a pas grande importance m'enfin .

----------


## gripoil

> .
> Je sais pas ingame.(Je n'ai que SoC) Mais en tout cas sur les differents Screenshot par ici ca me saute pas aux yeux.Ca n'a pas grande importance m'enfin .


De toutes façons les nouveaux effets de CS et CoP je les fou au minimum / moyen sinon ça rame chez wam. Donc voilà c'est pas flagrant sur mes screens.
J'ai juste bien aimé les sangsues qui laissent des marques de flotte, et le fait que j'me suis retrouvé là pile au levé du soleil.

----------


## LeBabouin

> *DiRT IV*
> 
> http://uppix.net/e/2/8/7e8ad3832eb55...b3acad8dtt.jpg http://uppix.net/8/d/c/3d016274e4954...e4c224ddtt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/a/3/9/caaa789dc351f...cbf28ec3tt.jpg http://uppix.net/7/4/b/555658a03fe58...58f8c6f1tt.jpg


C'est quel circuit ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Au cas où ta question est sincère : C'est GTA IV.

----------


## Micerider

*Billes aux chaud...que deux?*

Ahhh Rapture, et ses hotels de qualité


Ses trains presque jamais en retard


Sa cuisine flambée de grande réputation


Ses élégantes reines du bal


Et son aéroport inauguré il y a dix ans

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Vivement demain.  :Bave:

----------


## Darkath

Il est sorti bioshock 2 ? 

Ainsi c'était donc ça les grandes affiches dans le métro ...

ça me fait penser que je dois finir le 1 ...

Tiens en parlant de pub pour la première fois j'ai vu une pub de jeux video au ciné pendant les bandes annonces, pour Mass Effect 2 en l'occurence ... le trailer sur écran géant  ::wub::

----------


## Aleas

C'est calme ici ! 

Deux, trois screen de Spit MkVIII (C.W. c'est plus fun )


Ressource au ras du sol après avoir été déstabilisé par plusieurs impacts sur l'aile droite pendant un ciseau :



Grâce a ma manœuvrabilité je me décolle le 109 et en aligne un en fin de chandelle :



Touché par deux obus et une dizaine de balles sur toute la carlingue (vive les replay en vitesse 1/4 ), le pilote reprend de la hauteuravant de sauter : 



je m'épargne le moment infamant où je me prend un pont en essayant de semer les deux copains du monsieur (mon ailier a bien fait
 n'importe quoi sur ce dogfight)  ::ninja:: 

 Bon vols !  ::):

----------


## Erkin_

Bioshock 2:
Ah merde déjà !?
Et je n'ai pas commencé Mass Effect 2 encore...

----------


## Micerider

> Bioshock 2:
> Ah merde déjà !?
> Et je n'ai pas commencé Mass Effect 2 encore...


Fait comme moi...les deux en même temps  ::wub::

----------


## Projet 154

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1c3...239d797582.jpg


Toi aussi tu aimes joyeusement buter les animaux dans Crysis?

Coupaing. :Emo:

----------


## --Lourd--

La sweep escort ne fait pas sont boulot et voila le résultat, du mig29 qui m'arrive dans la gueule, et on est juste en config strike lourde. Bref je me suis éjecté 3 minutes plus tard.

----------


## Jean Pale

Oh le joli pantin.  :Emo: 



NecroVisioN.

----------


## Morgoth

Si seulement il y avait de l'AA... Cela dit je garde un bon souvenir de la pelle et des décapitations qui s'en suivirent...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Lourd, je te pose la question la plus souvent posée sur ce topic : C'est quoi ta couleur préférée ?

----------


## --Lourd--

> Lourd, je te pose la question la plus souvent posée sur ce topic : C'est quoi ta couleur préférée ?


Le belge.


La simu c'est Open Falcon.

----------


## Jean Pale

> Si seulement il y avait de l'AA...


Y'en a. Pas sur mon screen mais le jeu en propose.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> La sweep escort ne fait pas sont boulot et voila le résultat, du mig29 qui m'arrive dans la gueule, et on est juste en config strike lourde. Bref je me suis éjecté 3 minutes plus tard.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/607...34594b7df0.jpg


Avec ton explication c'est tout de suite plus clair.  :tired:

----------


## chenoir

Traduction : "Les avions d'escortes font mal leur boulot, ce qui fait qu'un beau chasseur russe aux formes éffilées se profile au loin et semble en vouloir méchamment à ma gueule. Malheureusement, comme je suis chargé comme un baudet, et surtout de bombes anti-civils, pas de missiles A/A, je sens que je vais me faire défoncer. Et effectivement, 3 minutes plus tard j'ai dit adieu à mon fier destrier".

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R Call of Pripyat* (Quasi tout à fond, sauf l'AA en 2X seulement et le truc du genre SSAO...)

----------


## --Lourd--

> Traduction : "Les avions d'escortes font mal leur boulot, ce qui fait qu'un beau chasseur russe aux formes éffilées se profile au loin et semble en vouloir méchamment à ma gueule. Malheureusement, comme je suis chargé comme un baudet, et surtout de bombes anti-civils, pas de missiles A/A, je sens que je vais me faire défoncer. Et effectivement, 3 minutes plus tard j'ai dit adieu à mon fier destrier".


 :^_^:  :^_^: 

Nan j'avais du A-A, mais avant que mes 120c passent pitbull j'avais déjà un r-27 dans les fesses.

----------


## Darkath

> Nan j'avais du A-A, mais avant que mes 120c passent pitbull j'avais déjà un r-27 dans les fesses.


En effet !

( ::huh:: )

Sinon j'ai envie de courir rue mongalet et m'acheter un pc de porc rien que pour refaire Stalker COP a fond maintenant  :Emo:

----------


## chenoir

Ce que j'aime avec toi Lord, c'est que plus on passe son temps à expliquer tes borborygmes avionesques, plus tu en rajoutes par derrière  ::ninja:: .

Retraductionnage : "Si, j'étais  armé avec des missiles Air-Air, mais avant que mes missiles Aim-120 AMRAAM (Advanced Mid Range Air to Air Missile) ne s'activent, j'avais déja un suppositoire russe (R-27ER ou R-27ET?) la ou ca fait mal.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Moi aussi Call of prypiat!

----------


## KiwiX

L'ambiance  :Bave:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

T'es pas censé être plus ou moins mort avec l'impact de balle sur ta visière juste en face de l'œil droit ?

----------


## Anonyme2016

J'ai pris une branche dans la  gueule  :tired:

----------


## Erkin_

dr_greenthumb : Du matos récupéré sur un cadavre peut être  ::ninja::  .

----------


## chenoir

S.T.A.L.K.E.R, un jeu ou on ramasse du matériel sur des cadavres? NOOOOOOON, ca se saurait  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## Anonyme871

C'est quoi cette vue ?  :Bave:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Question pour les possesseurs de Stalker Call of Pripyat (et notamment des 2 précédents volets).
Faut-il avoir finit Clear Sky pour comprendre ce nouvel épisode ? COP est-il plus stable ?

Je vous pose toutes ces questions parce que j'ai du abandonner ma partie de Clear Sky après multitude de plantages (et surtout après avoir fait 3 fois le jeu sans jamais le finir  à cause de bug et du fait que les patchs ne prenaient pas compte des sauvegardes).
Je m'étais arrêté à Limansk suite à un plantage.

----------


## chenoir

C'est un jeu totalement à part de CS, encore que finir SoC peut etre utile. Et sinon, j'ai pas eu un seul bug de tout le jeu quand je l'avais fait en russe.

----------


## Lennyroquai

> Question pour les possesseurs de Stalker Call of Pripyat (et notamment des 2 précédents volets).
> Faut-il avoir finit Clear Sky pour comprendre ce nouvel épisode ? COP est-il plus stable ?
> 
> Je vous pose toutes ces questions parce que j'ai du abandonner ma partie de Clear Sky après multitude de plantages (et surtout après avoir fait 3 fois le jeu sans jamais le finir  à cause de bug et du fait que les patchs ne prenaient pas compte des sauvegardes).
> Je m'étais arrêté à Limansk suite à un plantage.


Nan pas besoin, 
Tu as déja un petit résumé de tout ce qu'il c'est passé précedemment (avec de très gros raccourcis quand même), mais l'épisode le plus important reste le 1er Stalker.
De plus, CoP est incroyablement stable... pas un plantage pour le moment malgré de bonnes heures de jeu déja (bon de temps en temps des soucis de graphique... mais c'est peanuts)

----------


## FragDamon

> Moi aussi Call of prypiat!
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/aa3bd70...e3a9eb6297.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/a7fa95d...45bf624d01.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/d62a5a2...5db9f6b6a9.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/52100eb...3dcd0f780b.jpg



Tu as mis le mod du HUD avec buée et tout + augmenté le FOV ? C'est pas trop chiant de jouer constamment avec les lunettes comme ca ?  ::o:  Et c'est quand que je reçois mon jeu ????

----------


## MetalDestroyer

C'est sympa qu'il soit indépendant du scénario de Clear Sky. Bon, je vais surement craquer sur COP.

----------


## Lennyroquai

Faut pas hésiter  ::): , toi aussi soutiens le jeu fait main, avec amour, avec des vrais morceaux de gameplay élevé en fut radioactif.
Toi aussi soit un type bien  :B): 

(Bon il est pas entièrement complètement parfait... mais bon, on ne crache pas dans la soupe ici monsieur)

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> dr_greenthumb : Du matos récupéré sur un cadavre peut être  .


Ouais bah il aurait pu le nettoyer alors, gros dégueulasse !

----------


## znokiss

Question à la con peut-être : on voit sur la 2ème capture le trou de balle (hoho) moins nette. Est-ce que les taches et impacts disparaissent au fil du temps ou bien c'est juste ) cause de l'effet buée ?

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Tu as mis le mod du HUD avec buée et tout + augmenté le FOV ? C'est pas trop chiant de jouer constamment avec les lunettes comme ca ?



J'ai mis le mod proposé par Fwouedd dans la section et mis le FOV a 90°.

Et c'est 1000 fois mieux comme ça.


@Zno : non ça disparait pas. Elles apparaissent en fonction de l'état de dégradation du matos j'ai l'impression (a confirmer).

C'est moins nette sur la seconde capture car le fond est clair, tout simplement (d'ailleurs, chronologiquement, cette capture a été prise avant la première : il y a moins de traces sur le masque, la lézarde a gauche par exemple)

----------


## gripoil

Call of Pripyat


C'est joli hein ? On s'y arrêterai pour boire un coup au soleil.

----------


## atomicJo

> Call of Pripyat
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/48b...fcbbc5a495.jpg
> 
> C'est joli hein ? On s'y arrêterai pour boire un coup au soleil.


je vois qu'ils ont enfin mis des raccourcis pour le matos qu'on utilise le plus souvent (antirad et boisson énergétique en plus des medikits et pansements), il était temps!

----------


## gripoil

> je vois qu'ils ont enfin mis des raccourcis pour le matos qu'on utilise le plus souvent (antirad et boisson énergétique en plus des medikits et pansements), il était temps!


Mieux ... on peut choisir quoi y mettre  :;):

----------


## Pluton

Mouais, enfin premier truc à faire pour respecter l'esprit du mec qui en chie dans la zone, c'est de désactiver ces raccourcis pour avoir à ouvrir son sac avant d'appliquer un pansement ou de boire un coup. C'est comme la crosshair, premier truc à dégager dans les options avant d'installer un mod no-minimap. :chieurdélite:

----------


## gripoil

> Mouais, enfin premier truc à faire pour respecter l'esprit du mec qui en chie dans la zone, c'est de désactiver ces raccourcis pour avoir à ouvrir son sac avant d'appliquer un pansement ou de boire un coup. C'est comme la crosshair, premier truc à dégager dans les options avant d'installer un mod no-minimap. :chieurdélite:


Moi je veux toujours avoir l'experience brute, après oui les trucs de leetzorz c'est vachement bon aussi.
C'est dommage que ce soit affiché en fait, parceque bon 4 raccourcis c'est pas dur a retenir, et ça evite de gacher l'image avec des gros hud qu'ont est pas sensé voir sur PC.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Mouais, enfin premier truc à faire pour respecter l'esprit du mec qui en chie dans la zone, c'est de désactiver ces raccourcis pour avoir à ouvrir son sac avant d'appliquer un pansement ou de boire un coup. C'est comme la crosshair, premier truc à dégager dans les options avant d'installer un mod no-minimap. :chieurdélite:


Le mieux c'est que ça s'applique automatiquement avec des doses infinies, mais en fait t'en aurais pas besoin, parce que ta vie en plus de remonter en permanence vitesse grand V elle descendrait pas et les ennemies imploseraient a ta simple vue avec en plus un teleporteur portatif qui t'amènerais directement a la fin du jeu, hardcore baby.

----------


## Anonyme871

> C'est dommage que ce soit affiché en fait, parceque bon 4 raccourcis c'est pas dur a retenir, et ça evite de gacher l'image avec des gros hud qu'ont est pas sensé voir sur PC.


Y'a un mod pour les virer.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Bah le mod sur mes screens plus haut réduit le HUD au minimum, en plus d'afficher les masques qui roskent.

----------


## Olipro

Ouais non mais y a 2 façons de jouer à Stalker :

L'une, c'est sous sa forme vidéo-ludique : on s'amuse, on avance, sans trop se poser de questions fondamentales, et on termine le jeu sans problèmes évidents. Classique et non moins efficace.

L'autre, c'est sous sa forme simulation de vie en milieu hostile : on joue des heures (des jours (des semaines) ), on a constamment peur, on est constamment dans le merdier, il faut TOUT gérer, tout vérifier, tout contrôler, tout faire, et surtout, tenter de survivre, faisant passer les missions comme des objectifs secondaires.

----------


## Loopkiller01

Attention, Spiderman s'est caché dans cette image, saurez vous le trouver ?

(Oui je sais c'est moche  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Mouais, enfin premier truc à faire pour respecter l'esprit du mec qui en chie dans la zone, c'est de désactiver ces raccourcis pour avoir à ouvrir son sac avant d'appliquer un pansement ou de boire un coup. C'est comme la crosshair, premier truc à dégager dans les options avant d'installer un mod no-minimap. :chieurdélite:


Bah non, on considère qu'il les a dans sa poche...
Malin !

----------


## Darkath

> Ouais non mais y a 2 façons de jouer à Stalker :
> 
> L'une, c'est sous sa forme vidéo-ludique : on s'amuse, on avance, sans trop se poser de questions fondamentales, et on termine le jeu sans problèmes évidents. Classique et non moins efficace.
> 
> L'autre, c'est sous sa forme simulation de vie en milieu hostile : on joue des heures (des jours (des semaines) ), on a constamment peur, on est constamment dans le merdier, il faut TOUT gérer, tout vérifier, tout contrôler, tout faire, et surtout, tenter de survivre, faisant passer les missions comme des objectifs secondaires.


Y'a aussi jouer pendant des jours (semaines ?), on s'amuse, on avance, on a constamment peur, constamment dans le merdier, on se pose des questions (sur le scenar) et on tente de survivre en faisant les missions.

Ce serait bien si dans le prochain stalker, et dans tous les jeux en général en fait, les differents niveaux difficulté prenait en compte le réalisme et tout. Genre passer du "arcade" en mode facile à la "simulation de merdier sans interface ettout le bazar" en mode Maître, sans forcément trop changer la resistance et l'IA des ennemis.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Installer il y a 3 h, et ce jeux est une pur merveille. Visuellement, j'ai pris une sacrée claque. Tout est parfait par rapport au premier. Les décors sont riches en détails, il n'y a beaucoup moins de monotomie/répétitivité du décor.
Les jeux de lumière sont superbe sans oublier l'excellente gestion du Depth of Field et les visage super bien foutu.
D'ailleurs en important ma Sheppard du 1er, je l'ai à peine reconnu. Bioware a apparemment modifier certains chose sur la morphologie des persos par rapport au premier. 
Je regrette par contre de ne pas pouvoir corriger certaine partie du visage de mon perso du 1 que certain m'ont fait remarqué sans devoir refaire le visage from scratch.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

La suite:

----------


## --Lourd--

Sympa l'armure terminus, la seule que j'ai pas  ::(:

----------


## Sygil

> Installer il y a 3 h, et ce jeux est une pur merveille. Visuellement, j'ai pris une sacrée claque.


Je trouve le 1 beaucoup mieux pour ma part. J'adoré l'exploration des planètes en Maco, j'adoré l'aspect RPG. Dans ce second opus, le côté RPG a casiment disparu, ce n'est plus qu'un jeu d'action à la gears of War où on passe son temps à se cacher derrière des structures et à canarder.

Il reste au moins l'ambiance et la mise en scène qui remonte un peu l'intérêt du soft. Bon y'a aussi Miranda ( ::wub:: ) mais ça c'est purement personnel.

----------


## silverragout

NS2 Editor



Une scène en cours, pas encore terminée.

----------


## Parasol

Persévère !  ::wub::

----------


## Nelfe

C'quoi NS 2 ?

----------


## Zaraf

Natural sélection 2

----------


## JudaGrumme

Natural Selection 2.

Edit : grillay, mais moi je balance le lien.  :Cigare:

----------


## gripoil

*Chasse aux mutants dans call of pripyat :* 

La cible est ici, je suis seul face a une nouvelle abomination de la zone.


On m'a parlé d'une créature nocturne qui a buté un sacré paquet de stalkers qui se sont aventurés trop près de son territoire. J'ai intérêt a la repérer avant qu'elle ne me repère. La clé c'est de se cacher, et d'enfiler une couche au cas ou elle t'attaque par derrière.


Oh la voilà... j'vais ranger l'appareil photo ça serait con de crever si près du but._ Merde la photo est parasitée, j'pourrais jamais prouvé que j'l'ai vue. (anti-spoilage)_


Et y'aura pas de photo du trophée, c'était flou au développement mais on me l'a pas facturée ça va.

----------


## atomicJo

> Installer il y a 3 h, et ce jeux est une pur merveille. Visuellement, j'ai pris une sacrée claque. Tout est parfait par rapport au premier. Les décors sont riches en détails, il n'y a beaucoup moins de monotomie/répétitivité du décor.
> Les jeux de lumière sont superbe sans oublier l'excellente gestion du Depth of Field et les visage super bien foutu.
> D'ailleurs en important ma Sheppard du 1er, je l'ai à peine reconnu. Bioware a apparemment modifier certains chose sur la morphologie des persos par rapport au premier. 
> Je regrette par contre de ne pas pouvoir corriger certaine partie du visage de mon perso du 1 que certain m'ont fait remarqué sans devoir refaire le visage from scratch.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/aaa...e964a45cd7.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fcd...9a5e6e5e2a.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/011...0a9131abbd.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9b4...6b04352daf.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e2b...0110dc72e7.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0d0...bc621bcbb1.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c40...e6580842bd.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f86...53d8ee9ae6.jpg


Pourquoi 99% des screens de Mass Effect 2 que je vois sont des gros plans sur les pnj ?
L'intérêt ne réside quand même pas juste sur les graph top moumoute

----------


## chenoir

> Pourquoi 99% des screens de Mass Effect 2 que je vois sont des gros plans sur les pnj ?
> L'intérêt ne réside quand même pas juste sur les graph top moumoute


Parce que 99% de l'intéret de ce jeu réside dans les personnages, leur background, et les dialogues qu'on peut avoir avec eux.

----------


## Projet 154

*Clear Sky*

Grâce à un message de gripoil, j'ai pu enfin trouver ou était stockés les screenshots et sauvegardes de S.T.A.L.K.E.R..
Et là, je vois que mon screens et mes saves n'ont pas été effacés lors de la temporaire désinstallation de CS.
Voici donc une jolie fournée d'images dopées à l'uranium. (et pas redimensionnées donc en résolution originale, soit 1024*768, et j'assume d'avoir un écran CRT)

Les 3 premiers screens viennent de feu ma première partie sur CS, où j'avais tracé dans la mission principale comme si c'était un CoD.


Voilà ce que ça donne le fouillage de cadavres...

J'ai pas pu m'empêcher...


J'aurais tant aimé avoir un Vintar à ce moment là, mais ils sont quand même morts après  ::rolleyes:: 

Admirer les superbes effets de lumières. La Zone est vraiment magnifique, mais néanmoins dangeureuse. (Tout est au max chez moi, enfin ce qu'il est possible de mettre au max.  :;):  )

bis repetitae...

Voilà voilà.

P.S.: Message également présent ici pour ceux qui ne visiterait que ce sous-forum, et inversement.

----------


## hommedumatch

> *Clear Sky*
> ...Blabla Screens...


La contrebande de cigares c'est mal ! (cf. Le screen numéro 2)

----------


## Projet 154

> La contrebande de cigares c'est mal ! (cf. Le screen numéro 2)


Je préfère la contrebande d'armes et de munitions, c'est plus lucratif.  :Cigare:

----------


## silverragout

Natural Selection 2

Bon je n'y toucherais plus à ce couloir.





A commencé la représentation d'une base humaine.

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## KiwiX

Mais arrêtez avec vos screens ME2, je rush déjà pour torcher le 1 §§  :tired:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Pourquoi tout les persos féminin de Mass Effect 2 sont-ils atteints de strabisme ?

----------


## Algent

Les devs on refait le coup des chats comme dans le 1 et j'en ai trouvé un spécial:  ::P:

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Les devs on refait le coup des chats comme dans le 1 et j'en ai trouvé un spécial: 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/36e...46ccc1f697.jpg


C'est quoi exactement cette histoire de chats ?
J'en croise régulièrement, tout comme dans le premier en effet, mais ils servent à un truc spécifique au delà de faire déco mortifère ?

----------


## Ghadzoeux

Juste une question : vous utilisez un soft externe pour prendre les screenshots dans ME2?

----------


## LetoII

> Juste une question : vous utilisez un soft externe pour prendre les screenshots dans ME2?


Moi oui.



J'adore cette pétoire.

----------


## Algent

> C'est quoi exactement cette histoire de chats ?
> J'en croise régulièrement, tout comme dans le premier en effet, mais ils servent à un truc spécifique au delà de faire déco mortifère ?


Ils ont toujours été un peu planqué, ça fait genre délire des devs ::rolleyes:: . Enfin c'est le seul avec un nom il me semble, planqué dans de la glace dans une pièce fermée ça le fait bien en plus  ::P: .

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Screen mass effect Metaldestroyer


Elle à vraiment un gros pif.  :tired: 

:runninggag:
:trimshot:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Ils ont toujours été un peu planqué, ça fait genre délire des devs. Enfin c'est le seul avec un nom il me semble, planqué dans de la glace dans une pièce fermée ça le fait bien en plus .


En plus c'est le chat de Schrodinger ! Haha, joli !  ::):

----------


## francou008

Ca spoile quelques éléments de l'intrigue quand même là, pour mass effect 2...

----------


## edenwars

Hein hein,bien planquée pour faire un coup de fourbe la vilaine.



On l'a toujours dit,boire c'est mauvais  ::o:

----------


## DarzgL

> Ca spoile quelques éléments de l'intrigue quand même là, pour mass effect 2...


Euh quelle intrigue ? Sachant que 80% du jeu sont dédiés au recrutement de l'équipe  ::ninja::  /troll

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Euh quelle intrigue ? Sachant que 80% du jeu sont dédiés au recrutement de l'équipe  /troll


Bon, c'est vrai qu'ils nous refont le coup du recrutement à la Dragon Age mais c'est pas si catastrophique. Le background, merde !
... Et puis, la direction artistique, l'ambiance, les dialogues, la musique à la Vangelis (qui m'a rappelé deus Ex  ::wub:: ).

----------


## DarzgL

> Bon, c'est vrai qu'ils nous refont le coup du recrutement à la Dragon Age mais c'est pas si catastrophique. Le background, merde !
> ... Et puis, la direction artistique, l'ambiance, les dialogues, la musique à la Vangelis (qui m'a rappelé deus Ex ).


Certes. Par contre pour la musique je préférais le 1, mais c'est quand même bon.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

_"I want your breasts"_

----------


## JudaGrumme

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/70d...29cc08ead4.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f62...1ba577ab98.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1f4...c3fd3725a3.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6c1...0ec6b9d436.jpg
> 
> _"I want your breasts"_
> ...


Très sympa le casque. Ca vient de l'édition collector ou quelque chose du genre, non ?  :tired:

----------


## LetoII

> Très sympa le casque. Ca vient de l'édition collector ou quelque chose du genre, non ?


Non, je crois qu'il est dans la version standard celui là.

----------


## Erkin_

Ça corrige les problèmes de perf ces nouvelles updates ?

----------


## BoZo

Max Payne!



Mon papa y bosse! La classe!

----------


## gripoil

> Max Payne!
> 
> http://bozo13.free.fr/images/images_a_la_con/isover.bmp
> 
> Mon papa y bosse! La classe!


Oulah oulah! Le bitmap sans miniature. Ca va faire chier tout l'monde sur le chargement de la page. Pire que francou avec ses png sur il2 ... SANS MINIATURES.

Foutez des miniatures putaaaaaaaain!

----------


## BigBoobs

Il peut pas, il se la pète en utilisant un compte free  :Emo:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Oulah oulah! Le bitmap sans miniature. Ca va faire chier tout l'monde sur le chargement de la page. Pire que francou avec ses png sur il2 ... SANS MINIATURES.
> 
> Foutez des miniatures putaaaaaaaain!


J'allais l'dire...  :tired:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Très sympa le casque. Ca vient de l'édition collector ou quelque chose du genre, non ?


DLC.

----------


## Darkath

> Très sympa le casque. Ca vient de l'édition collector ou quelque chose du genre, non ?


C'est gratuit, expliqué quelque part sur le topic de ME2, en gros faut s'inscrire sur le site de Dr Pepper et entrer un code de promotion (facile a trouver sur le net). Si tu veux les 3 casques bonus tu dois t'inscrire 3 fois par contre.

----------


## KiwiX

> Max Payne!
> 
> Mon papa y bosse! La classe!


J'ai hésité à quoter l'image pour faire doublement chier les petites bites et leur 512k  :Cigare:  Mais sérieux, go http://tof.canardpc.com/  ::):

----------


## LeBabouin

M'avait fallu 3 jours pour la sortir celle-là. MoH Breakthrough/Palermo/GoS Ultimate Skin Collection:



Mon skin depuis 2004, le 2è rang 2è en partant de la droite.

----------


## BoZo

512k? ca existe encore ca?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

512k ou pas, c'est lourd.

----------


## gripoil

> 512k? ca existe encore ca?


Mec ça te coute rien de convertir ou quoi. J'ai 2/3 megas comme BEAUCOUP de gens, et ça fait 4 fois que j'viens sur la page et que l'image a toujours pas chargé (a coup de petits bouts de cache).

Vraiment ça me fait atrocement chier cette constante ignorance des gens qui n'ont pas de 20/50/100 Megas.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'ai du 12Mo et ça m'emmerde aussi. Commence peut-être à 20 du coup, Gripoil.  :tired:

----------


## gripoil

> J'ai du 12Mo et ça m'emmerde aussi. Commence peut-être à 20 du coup, Gripoil.


C'est fait XD



Mais que fait-il  ::huh:: 

INVISIBLE AXE§§§

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Quoi son image a chargé en 1/2 secondes  ::P:

----------


## MrGr33N

P'tain, ils sont trop beau les Megathron de Roden Shipyard, j'veux l'même !  ::wub::

----------


## war-p

Là j'ai perdu avec ma super car...

(GT4)

----------


## Jasoncarthes

je suis a 100 et j ai envie de dire phucke
bah ouais on va pas se trainer les boulays qui se plaignent avec leurs vieille connections de prolo!

Vive le progrès  :Bave:  et balancé vos screen en hday ou en triple head sans miniature!

----------


## gripoil

> je suis a 100 et j ai envie de dire phucke
> bah ouais on va pas se trainer les boulays qui se plaignent avec leurs vieille connections de prolo!
> 
> Vive le progrès  et balancé vos screen en hday ou en triple head sans miniature!


 ::O: 

J'avais un répertoire "bugs" que j'ai jamais montré. (Mass effect 1 et Killing Floor)

Beurk  ::sad:: 


A plus d'bras !


Fsiouuuh super effets dans le ciel.

----------


## Say hello

> P'tain, ils sont trop beau les *Mega étrons* de Roden Shipyard, j'veux l'même ! 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/9c63...368a10d666.jpg


Fixed.  :B):

----------


## LeBabouin

On peut pas doubler ici.



MotoGP08. C'est dingue, il faut freiner dans ce jeu-là!

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Histoire de vous gavez avec Mass Effect 2

----------


## Froyok

> Histoire de vous gavez avec Mass Effect 2


Tiens c'est ou ça ?
Elle me dit rien cette planète...

----------


## Morgoth

Autant je trouve les vignettes de _ME2_ vraiment hallucinantes (de vraies photos des fois), autant une fois en plein écran c'est vraiment très quelconque...

----------


## L'invité

> Tiens c'est ou ça ?
> Elle me dit rien cette planète...


Je crois que c'est une mission annexe avec des vortchas et des krogan a peter. Et à la fin du dois exploser un espece de générateur.
Rien de très passionant.

----------


## chenoir

C'est la fin de la série de missions annexes concernant les Berserkers.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Y en a qui ont la belle survie :

----------


## silverragout

Parait que c'est à la mode.

----------


## Froyok

> Parait que c'est à la mode.
> 
> http://uppix.net/0/e/6/48ebef95ce50d...192b08560t.jpg


 :tired:  ?

----------


## Anonyme2016

Moi ça m'a fait rire, parce que j'ai fait la même  ::P:

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> C'est fait XD
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/95e...3e3c23fa86.jpg
> 
> Mais que fait-il 
> 
> INVISIBLE AXE§§§


Ca me fait penser à ça : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjKlobasDSc

----------


## KiwiX

> ?


http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...ostcount=12689

On est déjà deux. Allez, un troisième... Ceux qui ne connaissent pas AvP3, je vous encourage à essayer  ::rolleyes::

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Autant je trouve les vignettes de _ME2_ vraiment hallucinantes (de vraies photos des fois), autant une fois en plein écran c'est vraiment très quelconque...


Rappelle-moi la définition de "quelconque"  ::|: 
'Faut y jouer avant de dire une telle chose... une image fixe, c'est parfois trompeur.
Le plus marquant dans mass Effect 2, c'est l'architecture de certains bâtiments. Même épurés, ils restent magnifiques (et puis ça colle parfaitement avec la musique à mi chemin entre Blade Runner et deus ex)

----------


## JudaGrumme

Avec un peu de retard, merci pour les réponses à propos du casque.  :;):

----------


## Morgoth

> Rappelle-moi la définition de "quelconque" 
> 'Faut y jouer avant de dire une telle chose... une image fixe, c'est parfois trompeur.
> Le plus marquant dans mass Effect 2, c'est l'architecture de certains bâtiments. Même épurés, ils restent magnifiques (et puis ça colle parfaitement avec la musique à mi chemin entre Blade Runner et deus ex)


Ah mais esthétiquement c'est travaillé même si je ne suis pas très fan, mais c'était uniquement le point de vue technique que j'abordais dans mon message...  ::):

----------


## Say hello

De toute façon je préfère un jeu avec un univers riche, vivant et très bien réfléchis.

C'est toujours plus intéressant que n'importe quelle démo technologique.  :Cigare:

----------


## Morgoth

Tout à fait. S'pas grave, peut-être me réconcilierais-je avec l'UE dans sa version 4.

----------


## ikarad

un peu de M&M 4 : la fin

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Spoil §§

----------


## ikarad

> Spoil §§


Vu la date du jeu il y a prescription. et de toute façon tous ceux à qui ça intéresse y ont surement joué et au final ça ne spoil rien ces images car il faut le son pour spoiler

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Je vois le mur qui s'effondre.  :tired:

----------


## ikarad

> Je vois le mur qui s'effondre.


Mais sais-tu pourquoi?
Cela ne l'est pas indiqué sur les screenshots.

Voir le mur s'effondrer ça va pas t'avancer à grand chose.

quelques screens de plus de M&M 4: un petit aperçu du bestiaire

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Tu prends toujours le temps de répondre même a des phrases sans intérêt, j'aime bien.

----------


## JudaGrumme

Tu dis ça parce qu'il te répond souvent ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ouais. Toi aussi j't'aime bien.

Voici ce qu'on appelle un jeu sur rail :

----------


## Elidjah

L'eau est superbement bien rendue (faut la voir en mouvement)



Un p'ti bain pour le chef ! un p'ti bain pour le chef !



Edit : The Lord Of The Rings Online

----------


## Jasoncarthes

et le titre il est ou?  :tired: 
a part dans mon c.l

----------


## Elidjah

Tcho, t'es à l'affut toi !

----------


## Nelfe

Tu me donnes envie d'y rejouer  :Emo: 
Mais bon, j'ai arrêté lvl 35, avec les deux extensions c'est comme commencer WoW aujourd'hui avec BC et WotLK, démotivant.

----------


## Aghora

Pas à ce point quand même. LOTRO ayant la réputation d'être plus "casual" que WoW.
D'ailleurs je suis lvl 27.

----------


## Thomasorus

Je viens de faire mon déménagement dans Eve, voila la nouvelle station où je crèche :



Ze suis tout petit à coté.  :Emo: 



Et j'en profite pour visiter les planètes du coin :

----------


## StalkerVeteran

Nooooonn! Pas E.V.E ! Ne me tente pas. ::sad:: 
Je...dois.....résister .Gnnnnnn....

Rahhhhhh je le veuuuuuux  :Bave:  
Devenir un Magos Explorator . :Bave:  :Bave: 

Mais j'ai pas de sous.  :Emo: 
:secontentedex3reunion:

----------


## --Lourd--

> Je viens de faire mon déménagement dans Eve, voila la nouvelle station où je crèche :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7b0...939a8636c4.jpg
> 
> Ze suis tout petit à coté. 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1dc...c884c09f39.jpg
> 
> 
> Et j'en profite pour visiter les planètes du coin :
> ...


gniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.....gniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii non, stop. Déconnexion.....

----------


## KiwiX

C'est jolie pour un fichier excel  ::ninja::

----------


## touriste

> J
> Ze suis tout petit à coté. 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1dc...c884c09f39.jpg


Et tu es où exactement ?

----------


## NeoOoeN

> L'eau est superbement bien rendue (faut la voir en mouvement)
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d57...d14d21a898.jpg
> 
> Un p'ti bain pour le chef ! un p'ti bain pour le chef !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0c6...234f16a457.jpg
> 
> Edit : The Lord Of The Rings Online


Annuminas  :Bave: 

Il m'arrive souvent de lancer Lotro, de me rendre à Annuminas, de me poser dans un coin en hauteur, et de mater le paysage tout en bouquinant à côté. 
Reposant.

----------


## Nelfe

Plant vs Zombie



Parce que je trouve ce jeu mignon et vachement addictif.

----------


## Thomasorus

> Et tu es où exactement ?


Misneden. ::P: 

Craquez je vous l'ordonne ! :maitredumal:

----------


## pakk



----------


## Dark Fread

Trine c'est beau, et en plus, c'est joli. :timsit:

----------


## silverragout

Mon premier vrai combat, ca me donne envie de pleurer.  :Emo: 




Mount & Blade

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Mon nouveau perso avant modification (réalisé from scratch):


Après modification:

----------


## Narushima

War & Peace, ou Civilization avec un bouton ; des mécanismes simples pour un résultat identique :

http://www.stephanebura.com/warandpeace/

Désolé pour le .jpg baveux...

----------


## JudaGrumme

Petite séance de multi sur Wings Of Prey avec Jean_Pale : 

On s'essaye au vol en formation : 



Jean Pale fait le malin :



Jean Pale fait le malin² :



Après quelques essais pour passer sous le viaduc... ::ninja::  (on y est arrivé aussi, rassurez vous  ::P: )

----------


## Jean Pale

Séance de WoP avec Monsieur Grumme.

Passage de pont seul et à deux :

 

Premiers essais de vrai vol en formation :

 

Stunts in ze Ardennes :

 

No comment.  ::ninja::

----------


## RUPPY

> Mon nouveau perso avant modification (réalisé from scratch):
> _Screen de petasse_


Franchement les gars, toute vos meufs se ressemblent et ont des têtes à claques  ::rolleyes:: 

Là, c'est du lourd, du beau, du viril, de l'aspirateur à gonzesses, du défourailleur sénégalais  :Cigare: ...pas de la gougnotte en kaki  :Gerbe:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Franchement les gars, toute vos meufs se ressemblent et ont des têtes à claques 
> 
> Là, c'est du lourd, du beau, du viril, de l'aspirateur à gonzesses, du défourailleur sénégalais ...pas de la gougnotte en kaki 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2bd...104bf92992.jpg


Il a un air de Khan dans Command & Conquer  ::):

----------


## SiGarret

> Mon nouveau perso avant modification (réalisé from scratch):
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d1d...022e907eca.jpg



Je l'ai reconnue. C'est Barbara Bain dans Cosmos 1999.

----------


## seboya

> Séance de WoP avec Monsieur Grumme.
> 
> 
> No comment. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3ea...f34d4fa4e3.jpg


Vous avez vu ? Y'a un ovni de forme cigaroïdo-ovoïde à vos 9 heures !
Jean Pale et Juda, les premiers joueurs de WoP à avoir eu une rencontre extra-terrestre ! C'est beau.  ::'(:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> il a un air de khan dans command & conquer


Cay kane HAYRAYTIC §§§

----------


## KiwiX

> Séance de WoP avec Monsieur Grumme


IL:1946, s'tout  :Cigare:  Wop, c'est pour les métrosessuels.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Je l'ai reconnue. C'est Barbara Bain dans Cosmos 1999.


Ho oui mais trop  ::o:  Par contre c'est pas flatteur.

----------


## Nelfe

*Mass Effect 2*

Bienvenue à bord du camembert volant Normandy, Shepard :



Mmmmmh coquine :



De l'érothérapie  ::o:  :

----------


## Guybrush_SF

> Je l'ai reconnue. C'est Barbara Bain dans Cosmos 1999.


Elle est déjà dans le jeu d'office  :;):

----------


## RUPPY

> *Mass Effect 2*
> 
> Bienvenue à bord du camembert volant Normandy, Shepard :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/881...6b0cc56d96.jpg
> 
> Mmmmmh coquine :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7c4...18c18bbf12.jpg
> ...





> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2bd...104bf92992.jpg


C'est marrant comme la beauté tient à peu de choses (comme dans la vraie vie vous me dirait...) : nos deux personnages se ressemblent fortement et pourtant, le tien est laid.... ::P: ...on dirait Gengis khan version Startrek

----------


## KiwiX

> (comme dans la vraie vie vous me dirait...)


Un peu comme l'orthographe, la conjugaison...  :tired:

----------


## RUPPY

> Un peu comme l'orthographe, la conjugaison...


C'est de bonne guerre maitre Capello...

----------


## touriste

De dieu que les cheveux sont mal fait dans Mass Effect 2, on dirait que c'est collé à la truelle sur les visages.  ::|:

----------


## Say hello

C'est des cheveux de pnj collé sur le joueur, du coup c'est pas la bonne texture.

Puis bon, t'a beaucoup d'exemple de jeu avec des super cheveux?

----------


## Dorak

> Puis bon, t'a beaucoup d'exemple de jeu avec des super cheveux?


World of Warcraft.


wait...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est des cheveux de pnj collé sur le joueur, du coup c'est pas la bonne texture.
> 
> Puis bon, t'a beaucoup d'exemple de jeu avec des super cheveux?


Aion !! Guild Wars !! Lineage II !!

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Léa Passion Coiffure.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

_Mais...mais ! Il lui touche les fessssssses !_  ::o: 


_Il en est fière en plus_ :




Des retrouvailles entre un poulpe et une fille, w00t !! Ca n'a pas de prix :

----------


## LetoII

> _Mais...mais ! Il lui touche les fessssssses !_ 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3e7...f8439c6041.jpg
> 
> _Il en est fière en plus_ :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8dc...fb738587e4.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/437...7432cb919d.jpg


Trop drôle  :^_^:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Aller encore :

_Paf dans l'oeil !_


Mon perso a tout du charme, elle a même un pistolet rose/violet :



Et la classe ultime vient de Zaeed et son masque de hockey qui lui permet de respirer :

----------


## Aghora

> Mon perso a tout du charme, elle a même un pistolet rose/violet :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/341...c086b89c1c.jpg


Oui, elle a les yeux revolver.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Steack

> Oui, elle a les yeux revolver.


J'avais pas osé: Bravo  ::P: h34r:

----------


## LetoII

> Oui, elle a les yeux revolver.


Ouai mais ça c'est un regard qui tue:



 ::ninja::

----------


## Aghora

Je me demande si y a un canard qui a fait un Shepard clone de Schwarzenegger.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Ouai mais ça c'est un regard qui tue:
> 
> http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w...3-08-41-44.jpg


Ca peut se faire aussi :








> Je me demande si y a un canard qui a fait un Shepard clone de Schwarzenegger.


Non mais de Barack Obama oui :

----------


## Aghora

Ah oui, très ressemblant quand même  ::o:  !

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Ah oui, très ressemblant quand même  !


Pour Shwarzy y en a qui ont essayé :

----------


## Itsulow

Il faut que je refasse Mass Effect 2 avec Barack Obama, le sauveur de la galaxie.

----------


## Anonyme871

Alors là, ça pue du cul...

----------


## Dark Fread

> Pour Shwarzy y en a qui ont essayé :
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/OTR9F.jpg
> 
> http://www.topnews.in/files/sch.jpg


Y z'ont eu des problèèèèmes.




> Ca peut se faire aussi :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ba3...9eb98e317e.jpg


It's over NINE THOUSANDS !




> Alors là, ça pue du cul...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3bb...4c4ba9f4d6.jpg


Voilà ce qui arrive quand on lâche une caisse dans une combinaison. 

_This post was brought to you by Znokiss Corporation._

----------


## Aghora

> Et la classe ultime vient de Zaeed et son masque de hockey qui lui permet de respirer :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a9f...4774eb8094.jpg


Mais en fait Zaeed...c'est Vendredi 13  ::o: !

----------


## francou008

Empire  :Bave:

----------


## Nelfe

> Pour Shwarzy y en a qui ont essayé :
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/OTR9F.jpg
> 
> http://www.topnews.in/files/sch.jpg


Il y a même un Mickael Jackson.

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Empire 
> http://omploader.org/vM2txMQ
> http://omploader.org/vM2txMA


3 Mo chacun les screens  ::o:

----------


## touriste

Haha souffre avec ton 56k !

----------


## JudaGrumme

Moi ça va merci. Mais effectivement je pense aux petites connexions et aux belges...

----------


## Nelfe

> Moi ça va merci. Mais effectivement je pense aux petites connexions et aux belges...


Oui les belges vont devoir choisir entre les screens de francou et leur pr0n mensuel  ::ninja::

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Oui les belges vont devoir choisir entre les screens de francou et leur pr0n mensuel


Tu parles d'un dilemme !  ::o:   ::sad::

----------


## Projet 154

> Oui les belges vont devoir choisir entre les screens de francou et leur pr0n mensuel


D'un autre côté, redimensionner ses screens dans une résolution plus basse ne demande pas à avoir fait Saint-Cyr.
XnView (au au pire Paint) fonctionne très bien pour ce genre d'opérations.

 :;): 

Mass Effect2, Bioshock2 ...Vous faites chier, j'ai même pas le 1° chez moi (oui je sais : brûlons l'hérétique, mort à l'impur, toussa...  ::rolleyes:: )

----------


## Nelfe

> C'est marrant comme la beauté tient à peu de choses (comme dans la vraie vie vous me dirait...) : nos deux personnages se ressemblent fortement et pourtant, le tien est laid.......on dirait Gengis khan version Startrek


Faut le voir avec sa gueule de méchant, ça rigole pas  :B):

----------


## francou008

Nan moi je suis trop un rebelle, je sors des images de 4mo en 1920*1200 PNG non compressé.

----------


## Nelfe

> Nan moi je suis trop un rebelle, je sors des images de 4mo en 1920*1200 PNG non compressé.


Tu pourrais faire du bmp quand même.

----------


## KiwiX

C'est ici qu'on post des screens de vrais jeux pour relever le niveau ?  :Cigare:

----------


## Nelfe

Il boit comme un goret, il s'en met sur le menton  :tired:

----------


## ikarad

*World of xeen*

----------


## KiwiX

> Il boit comme un goret, il s'en met sur le menton


3ème bouteille  ::P:

----------


## Say hello

Mass Effect 2

Ah, une bande de rigolo devant l'entrée d'une boite...



 :tired:

----------


## Star-Platinum

> 3ème bouteille


A quoi ça sert d'ailleurs de le faire picoler, on attend qu'il tombe dans le coma et on lui pique son matos ?

----------


## NitroG42

> A quoi ça sert d'ailleurs de le faire picoler, on attend qu'il tombe dans le coma et on lui pique son matos ?


C'est le seul moyen de faire certaines améliorations armes/armures.

----------


## Pluton

> Alors là, ça pue du cul...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3bb...4c4ba9f4d6.jpg


J'avoue  ::): 




> C'est le seul moyen de faire certaines améliorations armes/armures.





> -The technician needs basic tools
> -The technician needs vodka


 :tired: 

Ouais, en fait on apprend qu'il a vécu de sacrées pertes dans la Zone, et qu'il a sombré dans l'alcoolisme grave, suicidaire, et que lui filer de la vodka l'aide à ne pas trembler des mains et donc à bosser sérieusement sur le matos.
Bref, lui faire améliorer notre matériel passe par le tuer encore un peu plus vite à coup d'alcool. Pas besoin de points de karma pour ressentir de la culpabilité dans ce jeu, à chaque fois que je vais le voir c'est avec la larme à l'œil.  ::cry:: 

 ::wub::

----------


## ziltoïd

On le voit se désintégrer dans l'alcool au fur et à mesure du jeu?:sadique:

----------


## Anonyme871

> On le voit se désintégrer dans l'alcool au fur et à mesure du jeu?:sadique:


Je crois pas. Par contre si tu lui files trop de coup à boire cet idiot cuve et ne fout plus rien.  :tired:

----------


## Euklif

Parce que voir toujours des têtes de ME2, c'est un peu soulant, voici donc un jeu présentant :

- de la réflexion 
- des espaces détentes 
- des hommes forts 
- de la baston 
- des pieds que j'les mets où je veut 
- de l'amour 

Et bien entendu, tout un art de vivre!

----------


## Wiltjay

Comme ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas mis de Nba 2K10:
Kobe et son Fadeway-backcourt-feinté-bubblekick spécial (et le plus beau c'est que ça rentre  :Cigare:  )

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Un petit test en mettant la coiffure de Kelly.

----------


## psycho_fox

et la tendresse, bordel ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon



----------


## Froyok

> Parce que voir toujours des têtes de ME2, c'est un peu soulant, voici donc un jeu présentant :
> 
> - de la réflexion http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/170...d97e4b4b2c.jpg
> - des espaces détentes http://uppix.net/9/0/b/01c7ddaa045a4...5ca30bb9tt.jpg
> - des hommes forts http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/77d...54c2e78aba.jpg
> - de la baston http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/088...fd53834bd0.jpg
> - des pieds que j'les mets où je veut http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/24f...b97befae19.jpg
> - de l'amour http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c18...4ede7a90de.jpg
> 
> ...


Putain et tu joue à l'original en plus !  ::o: 
Coping !  :Bave:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/824...d4de2b8e23.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d93...8b567340a2.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6fa...80716e19fc.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/90f...83cc3abc40.jpg
> 
> Un petit test en mettant la coiffure de Kelly.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ad0...210320c300.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/316...d6b5bcaa5a.jpg


Sympa l'armure. Tu l'as piqué à Samus ?  ::o:

----------


## LetoII

> Sympa l'armure. Tu l'as piqué à Samus ?


Allez hop, je lance un concours d'armure de bon mauvais goût pour ME2:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Allez hop, je lance un concours d'armure de bon mauvais goût pour ME2:
> 
> http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w...6-08-35-18.jpg


Il te manque un écusson Hello Kitty !!

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Putain mais sérieux, Mass Effect 2 c'est les sims pour les geeks male ou quoi? 
Sinon depuis que j'ai entamé le dernier Stalker, j'ai plus aucune envie de jouer à Mass Effect 2. Après un Clear Sky très moyen j'ai retrouvé l'immersion que j'avais eu avec le premier!

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Après un Clear Sky très moyen j'ai retrouvé l'immersion que j'avais eu avec le premier!


Moi aussi :

----------


## Say hello

Un bar?! Vite, demander au barman les petites info à connaitre sur le coin

Pas concluant...


Bon au moins je me serais pas déplacé pour rien:


Bon j'en suis pas à mon tout 1er verre de la journée non plus




Euuh... 










Mass effect 2, un jeu d'alcoolisme projeté.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Envoyé par BourrinDesBois
> 
> _Après un Clear Sky très moyen j'ai  retrouvé l'immersion que j'avais eu avec le premier!_
> 
> 
> Moi aussi :
> 
> http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/9388/buggm3.jpg


 ::XD::

----------


## Say hello

Une petite suite courte:

Un peu de pub n'a jamais fait de mal à personne.  :tired: 





 :WTF:  


L'art de la pub de l'art:








"Version abrégée" hein...?

----------


## ziltoïd

Vivement que vous l'ayez tous torché qu'on voit autre chose:mauvaispoil:.

----------


## Say hello

Oh mais je l'ai déjà fini, 2 fois, du coup je sais déjà quoi poster comme screen.  :tired: 
:tortionnaire:

----------


## Aghora

Je me disais bien qu'on finirait par lasser l'audience.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Vivement que vous l'ayez tous torché qu'on voit autre chose:mauvaispoil:.


D'autant que certains screens sont vraiment sans intérêt, voir complètement hideux.  :tired:

----------


## ziltoïd

Au moins, ça spoil pas, y a du progrès par rapport a DA. C'est déjà mieux qu'un screen hideux et qui spoil.
Je regretterai presque l'époque des 30 screens de Stalker par heure sur ce topic...

----------


## Say hello

Attendez le screen de Ron qui meurt à la fin.




> sans intérêt


Définition de l'intérêt d'un screen?

Je sais, le texte c'est rébarbatif, c'pour ça qu'on achète tous le mag', pour les images.  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme871

> Au moins, ça spoil pas, y a du progrès par rapport a DA. C'est déjà mieux qu'un screen hideux et qui spoil.


Quoique, on peut déjà sans doute reconstituer toutes les lignes de dialogues du jeu rien qu'avec les screens postés.

----------


## Aghora

> D'autant que certains screens sont vraiment sans intérêt, voir complètement hideux.


Toujours là pour rappeler ce qu'il y a de bon et de mauvais sur ce forum, n'est ce pas ?

----------


## Say hello

Alors j'ai un screen d'un autre jeu, c'est vraiment intéressant et instructif vis à vis de commentaire:


http://forum.canardpc.com/search.php?searchid=3555658


"sans intérêt voir carrément hideux" hein?
 :tired: 


Oh et puis:
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...68#post2694268

:ultratired:

Elle est belle la morale hypocrite.
Bravo la france  ::(:

----------


## Anonyme871

> Définition de l'intérêt d'un screen?
> 
> Je sais, le texte c'est rébarbatif, c'pour ça qu'on achète tous le mag', pour les images.


Nan mais vous faites ce que vous voulez les mecs  ::rolleyes:: . Moi je viens ici pour voir des screens marrantes ou de jeux qu'on voit pas forcément souvent. Pour moi, vingt pages de screens sur ME2, ouai, c'est sans intérêt vu qu'on a les mêmes sur n'importe quel site de jeux video.


edit : Genre c'est la Stasi ici on ressort les vieux dossiers  :^_^:  J'ai pas dis que j'étais mieux que les autres faut arrêter de prendre la mouche pour rien non plus. Puis j'ai attaqué personne moi.

----------


## Say hello

T'a qu'à lire le texte.  :tired:

----------


## chenoir

> Une petite suite courte:
> 
> Un peu de pub n'a jamais fait de mal à personne. 
> 
> 
> 
> "Version abrégée" hein...?


Atta, moi comme pub j'ai eu droit à "Commandant Shepard vous êtes morte, êtes vous sur d'avoir été inhumé dans de bonnes conditions? Achetez dès aujourd'hui votre robe mortuaire asari"...

Sinon, pour Hamlett avec des Elcors, ils en font mention dans un ascenseur dans le 1, un spectacle à base d'infrarouges et de phéromones.

----------


## Olipro

Froggy dans toute sa splendeur.
(arma 2 ACE 2)


Les soirées RP des canards (garrymod)


Les soirées RP space build des canards (garrymod) à bord du Marnabout

----------


## KiwiX

::mellow::  

Le framerate est meilleur avec l'ACE 2 ?  ::P:

----------


## Olipro

Non  ::P:

----------


## Wiltjay

> Froggy dans toute sa splendeur.
> (arma 2 ACE 2)
> http://uppix.net/2/9/b/a0527431c7a90...52d907f7tt.jpg
> 
> Les soirées RP des canards (garrymod)
> http://uppix.net/3/3/6/454330f9da88c...83eb1b39tt.jpg
> 
> Les soirées RP space build des canards (garrymod) à bord du Marnabout
> http://uppix.net/8/4/8/159abc4d3a32b...354ac9b2tt.jpg



Franchement le premier screen en vignette est bluffant, les couleurs vont terriblement vraies! (c'est pas la première fois que je le remarque d'ailleurs sur Arma 2!)

----------


## hommedumatch

*Effet de masse 2*

Des retrouvailles comme on les aime. Le méchant Shepard sort avec Liara la gentille asari. Miranda et Tali mattent la scène histoire d'exhiber ma fidélité.
(Le gentil Shepard fera l'inverse et couchera avec tout le monde)

----------


## Anton

Gaffe au coup de boule  :tired: 

Dommage que le bleu de Liana ait sérieusement déteint en 2 ans.

----------


## KiwiX

> Des retrouvailles comme on les aime. Le méchant Shepard sort avec Liara la gentille asari. Miranda et Tali mattent la scène histoire d'exhiber ma fidélité.
> (Le gentil Shepard fera l'inverse et couchera avec tout le monde)


Ça n'a vraiment rien à voir avec le 1. Famille de France est passée par là  ::|:

----------


## Anton

Euh, tu peux te taper la moitié de ton équipage, dans le 2  :tired:  Après, une scène d'embrassade pour des retrouvailles, je trouve ça normal  ::P:

----------


## Aghora

Et quand on dit la moitié de l'équipage, on se limite pas à la même espèce ou au même sexe.

----------


## Anton

Ce qui nous donne des dialogues à la Garrus  ::wub::

----------


## Euklif

> Putain et tu joue à l'original en plus ! 
> Coping !


Dans mes bras!


Sinon, je rejoins quand même FanDeBouvard sur la répétition des screens ME2... Remarque, ça prouve qu'il plait au moins. Mais bon, pour être dans le moov, voici des screens de tronches (un portrait et euh... une envie de Faith  ::ninja:: ) :
 

Voila, vous pouvez reprendre la querelle maintenant que je me suis installé sur mon transat'  ::ninja::

----------


## Lennyroquai

Holy Knacki, Boiling Point !!!  ::O:

----------


## KiwiX

> Euh, tu peux te taper la moitié de ton équipage, dans le 2


Tu te les tapes, oui mais y a-t-il des nichons, c'est ça la question ?  :tired:

----------


## znokiss

> Moi je viens ici pour voir des screens marrantes ou de jeux qu'on voit pas forcément souvent. Pour moi, vingt pages de screens sur ME2, ouai, c'est sans intérêt vu qu'on a les mêmes sur n'importe quel site de jeux video.


Je suis d'accord avec ce monsieur.

Pour la peine, je vais vous reparler d'Alpha Prime, ce FPS Spatio-ultime. Vous souviendez-vous ? Je l'avais évoqué ici et là dans ce même topic. Allons-y pour la troisième partie.

Dans Alpha Prime, les ennemis ont la même moustache qu'Omar Boulon : 



Admirons ici l'effet sponsorisé par Heinz Tomato Ketchup :



_Eh mec, le brochet que j'ai pêché était grand comme ça_ : 



Pour permettre à notre pêcheur de retourner en mer, j'ai tenté de rassembler ses parties à coup de marteaux, mais c'est plus dur que le Tetris : 



J'ai croisé son copain un peu plus loin, qui a eu un accident en rangeant les glacières à brochet : 



Et lui, j'ai également tenté de le rafistoler avec un pistolet à colle, sans succès. Par contre, il a du lire "pistolet Alcool" et s'est donc goulument servi une rasade :

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> *Effet de masse 2*
> 
> Des retrouvailles comme on les aime. Le méchant Shepard sort avec Liara la gentille asari. Miranda et Tali mattent la scène histoire d'exhiber ma fidélité.
> (Le gentil Shepard fera l'inverse et couchera avec tout le monde)
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/606...cf2becb36a.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6f2...bb47b7c751.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/63b...6bcaf36ba2.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b7e...7c9621bc9c.jpg


Faudrait p'têt lui dire d'enlever son casque avant...

----------


## Steack

> 


C'est bizarre, ce boss n'a rien de marquant (pas orginal dans quoi que ce soit) pourtant c'est toujours sa tête qui me reviens quand j'entends parler de Mirror's edge  :tired:

----------


## Euklif

Ben, on te soule tellement avec... Et tu le bat tellement facilement.
Soit disant invaincu/chaispasquoi 

Spoiler Alert! 


et un pauvre contre de merde placé n'importe quand

 et hop, y a plus personne. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Puis le coup de feu qui retentit

...
C'est grosso merdo la scène qui m'a le plus marqué par sa médiocrité. Et forcément, lui avec. Mais heureusement, je ne pense pas à lui quand j'entend parler du jeu ^^. Plutôt à un truc genre blanc + flic + comment me barrer fissa :

----------


## Olipro

Arma 2 avec les canards sur un nouveau concept de mon invention : la Rando Roumaine
(58 minutes de coups de feu, sans temps mort, même pour prendre la photo)

----------


## Syntaxerror

Cet atterrissage en catastrophe à dos de colline, je me le sentais pas.



Rise of flight.

----------


## KiwiX

> Cet atterrissage en catastrophe à dos de colline, je me le sentais pas.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/af3f9cf...55d7ba9be7.jpg
> 
> Rise of flight.


C'est Jean Pale qui t'as appris à jouer ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## schnak

Suis-je le seul à trouver étranger d'embrasser à travers une combinaison complète ?  :tired:  
Je veux dire, l'intérêt me semble limité...

----------


## BlueTemplar

Y en a qui aime l'acier ...

----------


## Zeppo

CMB ?  ::ninja::  ::P: h34r:

----------


## JudaGrumme

Wings Of Prey, encore du multi. Petite séance de voltige avec Boitameuh et Jean Pale :





Où on s'essaye (encore) au vol en formation.




 :Cigare: 




 ::wub:: 




Crise cardiaque dans 3, 2, 1...

WoP en multi cay le bien.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Au moins, ça spoil pas, y a du progrès par rapport a DA. C'est déjà mieux qu'un screen hideux et qui spoil.
> Je regretterai presque l'époque des 30 screens de Stalker par heure sur ce topic...


De rien.  :Cigare: 

Oléoduc (nukem), mon amour.


Le kacca c'est surpuissant. Tellement surpuissant que je crois que t'en as sur les doigts.


Look at the size of that thing!


"Pas moyen de prendre des screens tranquille sans se faire gnapper la couenne par les bestioles du coin"


"Putain, on va pas me faire le coup deux fois. Toi je t'ai vu venir et tu vas te prendre un bon coup de bastos."


Bang, bang. "Ok, tu fais moins ta maligne. Mais, mais!... C'est quoi ces erzatz de gremlins. Purée mais ils sortent d'où?"


1 seconde plus tard: "Pfffff. Faites les malins tant que vous pouvez. Attendez que je recharge ma sauvegarde."


*Stalker - Call of Vezoul*
Edit: Oups... je voulais mettre call of Dijoncs

----------


## Say hello

Vesoul.  :Bave:

----------


## Jasoncarthes

ca vaut pas call of montbard ou call of lecreusot  :Emo: 

Ah non je préfère call of divio  :Bave:

----------


## silverragout

Mont & Blague

Bataille équilibrée...


Seul, mourant, encerclé... même pas peur moui.


J'appolte la lumièle, venez vels la lumièle.


Tactique d'invasion intéressante : Conquérir l'opposé du pays en cavalant en plein dans leur territoire.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Stalker SoC.



J'espère qu'il aime les chiens l'autre, parce que eux ils vont l'adorer.



Détail marrant : je savais l'arrivée du blowout pour l'après-midi mais je l'ai totalement oublié vu que je faisais du commerce.
Pendant quelques secondes c'était : "Euh-euh-euh-j'vais où là-euh...". Je n'avais pas le choix avec aucun abri à des centaines de mètres alentour.

----------


## gripoil

*Funky music on*





*funky music off*

Pas de commentaires, c'est Interstate quoi c'est tout.  ::wub:: 

(C'est vachement plus beau en Direct3D ou glide, mais impossible de dépasser 640*480, j'me souviens pas avoir trouvé de technique, j'ai fouillé les fichier de config qui trainent partout sans succès, ça m'avait rendu tout triste a l'époque  ::cry::  )

----------


## Aghora

Je me souviens de la démo de ce jeu. La deuxième mission (la poursuite par les flics) m'avait fait suer. 
Fichues camionnettes de la police.

----------


## gripoil

> Je me souviens de la démo de ce jeu. La deuxième mission (la poursuite par les flics) m'avait fait suer. 
> Fichues camionnettes de la police.


Ah la deuxième ? C'était peut être dans la démo parce que ça me dis rien. J'me souviens d'un trip avec un hélico, et apres je savais pas ou aller. Déjà j'avais été bloqué avant, quand il s'agit de retrouver ton pote qui s'est fait niquer la gueule. Et après y'a ce truc incompréhensible ... fallait être barjo avant pour jouer aux jeux vidéo, mais qu'est ce que c'était bon  :Bave:

----------


## Marty

:Bave:

----------


## Say hello

Attention ça glisse par ici:


/popcorn




Badass Effect 2.  :Cigare:

----------


## Steack

> <A href="http://tof.canardpc.com/view/ac759175-3928-49a2-ab83-7f71a88465a0.jpg" target=_blank>http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ac7...71a88465a0.jpg


Cate Archer  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave: 
Bon il serait temps qu'un NOLF 3 pointe le bout de son nez  ::(:

----------


## KiwiX

> *Funky music on*


Nom du jeu, please ?  :tired:

----------


## L'invité

> Nom du jeu, please ?


Relis, il l'a mit.

----------


## KiwiX

> Interstate


Ah oui.

----------


## gripoil

Oui Interstate c'est le nom. C'est pas genre "Putain ce jeu est trop interstate quoi"  ::ninja:: 

Tenez des petits screens Hache Day avec des bidouilles du wrapper glide.

----------


## Morgoth

J'avais utilisé pour EAW un programme qui permettait d'améliorer deux-trois trucs pour les vieux jeux en _Glide_, mais impossible de me souvenir du nom. Ça pourrait aider je pense...

----------


## Morgoth

Édit : c'était ça :

http://www.zeckensack.de/glide/

----------


## gripoil

> Édit : c'était ça :
> 
> http://www.zeckensack.de/glide/


J'ai essayé mais j'ai pas trouvé de moyen de définir manuellement une resolution de porc genre 1680*1050.

Mais j'en parle sur le topic de gog, et tout a l'air d'aller là avec dgvoodoo.

----------


## Morgoth

Même en mettant toutes les options en Manuel ? (Je crois que faut tout cocher en "Override"). ?

----------


## KiwiX

> Même en mettant toutes les options en Manuel ? (Je crois que faut tout cocher en "Override"). ?


Mais pourquoi tu poses la question, tu joues en 800x600 t'façon  :tired:

----------


## touriste

> Stalker SoC.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/626...6aacead1ba.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/694...508429323a.jpg
> 
> J'espère qu'il aime les chiens l'autre, parce que eux ils vont l'adorer.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/93f...36afa53704.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2a7...e23c1d2e48.jpg
> 
> Détail marrant : je savais l'arrivée du blowout pour l'après-midi mais je l'ai totalement oublié vu que je faisais du commerce.
> ...


Ca serait pas plutôt Stalker Cop ? Parce que les blowout et ton espèce de masque qui fait les mêmes rond que des jumelles, je les ai jamais vu dans SoC. Un mod peut-être ?

----------


## RUPPY

> De rien. 
> 
> 
> Le kacca c'est surpuissant. Tellement surpuissant que je crois que t'en as sur les doigts.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d62...34e39162fa.jpg


J'ai bien ri  ::P:

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Ca serait pas plutôt Stalker Cop ? Parce que les blowout et ton espèce de masque qui fait les mêmes rond que des jumelles, je les ai jamais vu dans SoC. Un mod peut-être ?


C'est bien Shadow of Chernobyl mais avec plusieurs mods en fait, le Pluton's Pack : http://la-zone-a-pluton.blogspot.com...-life-mod.html

J'ai rajouté un autre mod pour les textures au sol mais j'ai l'impression que ça fait doublon. Enfin bref, le jeu est métamorphosé et je réfléchis à deux fois avant de partir la nuit.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

::o: 



 :Bave:

----------


## Anton

Dire qu'il trône à côté de ses frères dans ma bibliothèque... depuis 10 jours... tjrs pas installé  :tired:

----------


## Steack

> Dire qu'il trône à côté de ses frères dans ma bibliothèque... depuis 10 jours... tjrs pas installé

----------


## Darkath

Pour pas trop flooder avec des screens de stalker, je vous renvois à ce topic : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...=40564&page=11  ::P:

----------


## KiwiX

:Bave:

----------


## KiwiX

Go KaMy, go §







Je suis dans la merde.



Oh oui. 









KF : Un jeu tout en finesse.

----------


## Darkath

Aye mes yeux  ::ninja::

----------


## KiwiX

Pour la peine, vu que vous aimez ça !






 ::ninja::

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Une petit sitting au milieu du Normandy (notez la belle tronche de Gino que j'ai fait à mon Shperard)

----------


## Anton

Comment peut on jouer à ce jeu sans shepardette  :tired:  Crime de mauvais goût !

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## znokiss

Bon, continuons avec ce FPS de légende, qui réussi à marier un level-design à la Doom 3, une combinaison HL²-certified, un FEAR's bullet time et des armes Bioshok-like (dans le genre pistolet à bouchon sans feeling).

Si on regarde maintenant du côté du scénario, là, par contre, ça dépasse tout ce qui existe ! On a bien évidemment été entrainé dans cette galère par une paire de nichons : 



Mais notre héros (Arnold White, souviendez-vous), lassé de la gente féminine : 


...vivra une romance rapide avec Paolo, comme c'était raconté ici. 

Lassé par la suite de son étalon espagnole, il retrouve Warren au détour d'une fusillade, son ancien compagnon d'entrainement de marine : 



En manque de tendresse et drôlement intéressé, notre Arnold tente une approche lors d'une accalmie. Pour y aller en douceur, il essaye de séduire son compagnon par de curieuses métaphores culinaires : 



Cela semble porter ses fruits, mais Warren n'a décidément rien compris et veut se cantonner au vulgaire et classique plaisir virtuel : 



...ce qui provoque l'incompréhension et la colère de notre perso : 



Comment tout cela va-t-il finir ?

----------


## hitodama

> Comment peut on jouer à ce jeu,   Crime de mauvais goût !


Troll-fixed

----------


## LetoII

> Troll-fixed




Toi tu mérites de manger ma chaussure  :tired: 

PS: screen de ME2  :;):

----------


## Kamasa

> Comment peut on jouer à ce jeu sans shepardette  Crime de mauvais goût !


Nan, le mauvais gout c'est de faire une Sheppardette qui a la tronche de celle de MetalDestroyer  ::o: 
(c'est surtout la coiffure qui fait tache en fait...)

----------


## chenoir

Je regarde les screens de CoP. Outre le fait que ca déclenche de sérieuses pulsions d'achetite aigüe chez moi, j'en arrive à me demander comment certains peuvent trouver ce jeu "moche". Non sérieux, faut que vous arrétiez les mecs, on a jamais fait un jeu plus beau. Pas techniquement, mais en tout.

Edit : Ouaip, Metal a toujours été dans un trip un peu manga/émo  :^_^: . Enfin, c'est sa shepardette après tout.

Pour le coup:

----------


## LetoII

On va continuer dans le concour de Miss Sheaprd avec ma 2ème Shepard:



"Pas la peine de te planquer, je te vois":

----------


## Ezechiel

> Edit : Ouaip, Metal a toujours été dans un trip un peu manga/émo/uge boobs/eroticocuirmods .


Fixed. Ca en est même troublant. Faites un tri par posts sur ce topic, en gardant que ceux de Metal, c'est édifiant. Drôle aussi. Mais quelque part un peu creepy.

----------


## Tien 12

Bon, j'en ai pas vu beaucoup, donc un petit screen de Left 4 dead 2:

----------


## chenoir

Illium, la plus belle et la plus dangereuse planète de la galaxie.

----------


## alba

> Illium, la plus belle et la plus dangereuse planète de la galaxie.


C'est le 1 ou le 2? (nom du jeu quoi...  :tired: )

Sinon c'est quand même tout aliasé, y a pas d'AA?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est le 1 ou le 2? (nom du jeu quoi... )
> 
> Sinon c'est quand même tout aliasé, y a pas d'AA?


Dans le jeu non. Mais tu peux forcer l'AA via les pilotes et en renommant l'exe du jeu en UT3.exe.

----------


## hitodama

> C'est le 1 ou le 2? (nom du jeu quoi... )


Le 2, comme 95 % des screens sur les 20 dernières pages...  :tired:

----------


## alba

> Le 2, comme 95 % des screens sur les 20 dernières pages...


Nan mais c'est parce que le premier screen il me semblait que j'avais déjà vu un décor similaire dans un screen du 1, et comme j'y ai jamais joué ni au 1 ni au 2, voilà quoi. :Emo:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Fixed. Ca en est même troublant. Faites un tri par posts sur ce topic, en gardant que ceux de Metal, c'est édifiant. Drôle aussi. Mais quelque part un peu creepy.


D'ailleurs c'est quoi cette fonction de tri ?  ::ninja::  J'ai quoi de creepy  ::siffle::

----------


## Star-Platinum

> C'est le 1 ou le 2? (nom du jeu quoi... )
> 
> Sinon c'est quand même tout aliasé, y a pas d'AA?


Nan mais Alba, c'est pas de l'aliasing, c'est un vrai escalier sur la première image  ::P: .

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## DarzgL

Le Nom du jeu.
Bon je sais ce que c'est mais quand même.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Stalker CoP.

----------


## hitodama

> Et comme j'y ai jamais joué ni au 1 ni au 2, voilà quoi.


C'est tout à ton honneur.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Le Nom du jeu.


Non, c'est ma façon de militer contre le dégueuli de mass effect.

----------


## chenoir

Peuh, bande de gens de mauvais gout.

L'histoire de renommer l'exe en UT3.exe pour forcer l'AA je savais pas, je vais faire ca de ce pas.

----------


## byte_a_dudule

> Bon, j'en ai pas vu beaucoup, donc un petit screen de Left 4 dead 2:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/30e...36903c7117.jpg



Je le savais ! Un pervers....nécrophile va !

----------


## silverragout

Je sais plus le nom du jeu.

----------


## byte_a_dudule

> http://uppix.net/6/b/9/3635610f88aed...46e6aec7tt.jpg



Il a changé R2D2  ::ninja::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> http://uppix.net/6/b/9/3635610f88aed...46e6aec7tt.jpg
> 
> Je sais plus le nom du jeu.


Ça ressemble à du Riddick  :tired:

----------


## chenoir

Ouaip mais ca me rappelle rien de ce que j'ai pu voir en jouant à Dark Athena (parce que c'est pas du tout le style de Butcher's Bay).

----------


## silverragout

Ok j'aide bande de lopettes, c'est Natural Selection 2.

----------


## Rikimaru

*Aion*  je reprend enfin goût à ce MMO

----------


## silverragout

> Ok j'aide bande de lopettes, c'est Natural Selection 2.


Si je dit que c'est Mass Effect 2, vous y retrouverez un intérêt ?  ::rolleyes::  ::siffle::

----------


## kennyo

P'tite quête de destiné sur AoC.

----------


## Rikimaru

*Aion* suite et fin

----------


## Say hello

TF2:


"AAArgh! Rosebud..."

----------


## Anton

Où sont les autres ?  :tired:

----------


## schnak

I can see epic boobz right there actually....  :Bave:

----------


## gun



----------


## Sylvine

Ho, ils refont des jeux Army men avec les soldats en plastique?

----------


## Morgoth

> Aye mes yeux


S'te Troll. Il est temps que j'y rejoue avec mon super PC.  :Cigare:

----------


## Dark Fread

:tired:

----------


## Morgoth

Tain, ils utilisent le NoClip les salows !  ::o:

----------


## KiwiX

> Peuh, bande de gens de mauvais gout.
> 
> L'histoire de renommer l'exe en UT3.exe pour forcer l'AA je savais pas, je vais faire ca de ce pas.


Je savais pas non plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Morgoth

> Dans le jeu non. Mais tu peux forcer l'AA via les pilotes et en renommant l'exe du jeu en UT3.exe.


La puissance des moteurs "n3xT-g3n" lolilol mdr  xD !

----------


## Tien 12

Une petite partie, vite fait, bien fait:

L4D2, et en réalisme...  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Un petit tour dans la zone.

----------


## Dorak

C'est quand même vachement laid.



Spoiler Alert! 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Shapa

C'est un mod l'affichage de la visière?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> C'est un mod l'affichage de la visière?


Ouais. Il est inclu dans le pack de Fwouedd.

----------


## skyblazer

> C'est quand même vachement laid.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert!


Bah putain, regardes par ta fenêtre. Et oui, le monde n'est pas blindés de bloom et d'effet nayxt-gêne. Et sur la plupart des screens, je pense qu'il faut savoir qu'il s'agit d'un jeu, car avec les miniatures, le rendu est vraiment excellent.

----------


## Morgoth

> Bah putain, regardes par ta fenêtre. Et oui, le monde n'est pas blindés de bloom et d'effet nayxt-gêne. Et sur la plupart des screens, je pense qu'il faut savoir qu'il s'agit d'un jeu, car avec les miniatures, le rendu est vraiment excellent.


+1. Ma machoire  chest dailleurs daycrochay, atten, ah voilà, je me la suis remise, ça va mieux. Je vais de nouveau regarder ces screeAIE.

----------


## BlueTemplar

Je crois que le smiley ninja voulait dire qu'il plaisante, mais je peux me tromper.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Ça m'a paru évident a moi...

----------


## silverragout

Mass Effect 2

----------


## Shapa

> Mass Effect 2
> 
> http://uppix.net/6/4/0/5ca76bde33952...2f11e43ftt.jpg


C'est moche :runninggag:

----------


## Morgoth

Pas très impressionnant en tout cas, et ça manque d'âme. Heureusement que CoP est là.  :Bave:

----------


## BlueTemplar

Surtout que c'est encore natural selection 2, suivez un peu  ::):

----------


## Morgoth

Pas grave, mon message tient toujours.  ::P:

----------


## n0ra

> Surtout que c'est encore natural selection 2, suivez un peu


Mais c'est moche quand même  ::o: .

----------


## Jean Pale

> Une petite partie, vite fait, bien fait:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/74f5...b8de1cf5dc.jpg
> L4D2, et en réalisme...


C'est triste d'en arriver là quand même.

----------


## Euklif

Ca manque de déchet :


"Mais puisque j'te dis que je suis sur une piste bordayl!"


"Voici venu, cher touriste, le moment de baisser la tête!" :


"Le double appel? Je maitrise!" :


C'est dans ce genre de cas qu'on prie pour pouvoir passer sous l'arbre. S'il me bousille la voiture, je perds tout ce qu'il y a dans le coffre remplit, très souvent, ras la gueule... Notez que la route à "légèrement" rétrécie :


"Je suis passé!!!! Trop la classe!!!!"
Dommage que je sois tombé chez un camps complet remplit de Mafioso... Celui de la tour a payé cher la "dégradation" :


Et on termine par 2 screens que j'aime bien. Pis c'est tout.

----------


## silverragout

Faut des graphismes next-gen ?



NEXT-GEN!

----------


## chenoir

Non, il faut une âme  ::ninja:: .

----------


## crazycow

Pas assez marron pour du nesqueteugenne.

Là c'est hype:

----------


## FreeliteSC

Oh! Un screen de Bioshock 3!

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ne laissons personne de coté.

----------


## Olipro

Froggy posant fièrement au dessus de nos 6 coffres. (pvk2)

----------


## skyblazer

Le Nobel Gundam ! Trop bien, quelqu'un qui sort un gundam de G  :Bave: 

EDIT: 


> Je crois que le smiley ninja voulait dire qu'il plaisante, mais je peux me tromper.


Ah oui, j'ai pas vu le smiley, donc soit je dois changer de lunette, soit il a edit entre le moment où j'ai lu et où j'ai quote le salow !

----------


## Zeppo

http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...rjjryjyjyt.jpg


Elle est ouf cette image  ::O:

----------


## Apokteino

> Un petit tour dans la zone. 
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...ergregergr.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...egergerger.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...rjjryjyjyt.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...rhrthrthtr.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...hrhrthtrht.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...rthhrthrth.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...kyukiulkiu.jpg



Ton champ de vision et ces couleurs grisâtres tu les a chopé comment ?  :Bave:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ton champ de vision et ces couleurs grisâtres tu les a chopé comment ?


http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=43738  :;):

----------


## Apokteino

> http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=43738


Petit hs

hum merci mais plusieurs petites questions !
1)Tu a foutu le light 1.0 + le maxi 1.1 ? 
2)Cette nouvelle vu inside the mask c'est pas trop dérangeant ?
3)Nécessite une nouvelle partie ? Nécessite de changer des options dans le menu graphiques ?

 ::): 

hs off, pour me pardonner :

----------


## terciperix

Pirates, Vikings, Knights II

----------


## Parasol

> *image douteuse*


Mais! vers où tu pointes ton calibre... ?

...  ::o:

----------


## byte_a_dudule

Pour résumer :  DTC

----------


## Tyler Durden

> 1)Tu a foutu le light 1.0 + le maxi 1.1 ? 
> *
> Juste la 1.1 (la 1.2 est déjà sur le topic, 6 ème page)*
> 
> 2)Cette nouvelle vu inside the mask c'est pas trop dérangeant ?
> 
> *Non c est même le contraire sa rajoute beaucoup à l immersion.*
> 
> 3)Nécessite une nouvelle partie ? Nécessite de changer des options dans le menu graphiques ?
> ...

----------


## Parasol

De la mutantphilie mais c'est ignoble !

----------


## Apokteino

Mille merci. ::): 


Un autre screen pour la route :



(ces effets d'ombre et lumière  ::wub:: )

----------


## Pelomar

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/d7b3641...98b54e7452.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/00731f7...c13e849dbf.jpg
> 
> Pour pas trop flooder avec des screens de stalker, je vous renvois à ce topic : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...=40564&page=11


Fuck, me  ::mellow:: 

 :Bave:   :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## Morgoth

> Petit hs
> 
> hum merci mais plusieurs petites questions !
> 1)Tu a foutu le light 1.0 + le maxi 1.1 ? 
> 2)Cette nouvelle vu inside the mask c'est pas trop dérangeant ?
> 3)Nécessite une nouvelle partie ? Nécessite de changer des options dans le menu graphiques ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je rêve ou il Y A de l'AA ? De l'AA, dans Stalker, enfin.  :Emo:  Je pleure.

----------


## Apokteino

Ouais il y a de l'AA même en 4x et puis en plus là tu mattes que du jpeg !  ::):

----------


## terciperix

> Quelques screens pris au pif recemment :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b64...a456a01eaf.jpg
> C'est un peu sombre mais on peut voir un acolyte de Sledge qui n'est pas mort dans l'honneur du tout.


C'est une manie ma parole ! ::o:

----------


## Apokteino

::lol:: 

Dingue la ressemblance. Il a trouvé son copain mon snork !

Edit : Mass Effect 2 



Edit 2 : Stalker ou comment faire face à l'inconnu  :Bave:

----------


## psycho_fox

::o:

----------


## JudaGrumme

Dans Dirt2 aussi, sur des panneaux le long du parcours.  :tired:

----------


## Dorak

> Bah putain, regardes par ta fenêtre. Et oui, le monde n'est pas blindés de bloom et d'effet nayxt-gêne. Et sur la plupart des screens, je pense qu'il faut savoir qu'il s'agit d'un jeu, car avec les miniatures, le rendu est vraiment excellent.




Et non j'ai pas edit après ton post  :Emo:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

De quoi vous parlez ?  :tired:

----------


## skyblazer

> http://i652.photobucket.com/albums/u...olled-hard.jpg
> 
> Et non j'ai pas edit après ton post


J'évoquais la possibilité d'un edit avant ma quote. Mais bon pas grave, ça veut juste dire que je n'étais pas attentif.




> De quoi vous parlez ?


Stalker Call of Pripyat

----------


## JudaGrumme

Etant donné que Dorak et Pyj' ont posté en même temps, je dirais que la réponse qu'attend le wallon est : de la pub.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Merci Juda.  ::): 
Y a de la pub dans Dirt2 ?

----------


## JudaGrumme

Ouaip. Sur certains circuits (ceux qui ont des panneaux publicitaires donc, ils ont pas poussé le vice jusqu'à en mettre en plein milieu d'une piste de rallye) j'ai eu droit à la même pub.

Edit : 



Source

----------


## LeBabouin



----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Ouaip. Sur certains circuits (ceux qui ont des panneaux publicitaires donc, ils ont pas poussé le vice jusqu'à en mettre en plein milieu d'une piste de rallye) j'ai eu droit à la même pub.


Ah ouais, pas mal.  ::o:

----------


## Tien 12

L4D2, un peu trash:


Si ça heurte trop d'âmes sensibles, je mettrais que le lien...

----------


## Anton

Gaffe, me suis pris 6 points pour 6 mois pour gore.

----------


## Anonyme871

Ouai enfin rien à voir là.

----------


## Anton

C'est vrai, là c'est pire  :tired:

----------


## Tien 12

Bon, je fais quoi ? Je linke ?

----------


## Anton

Nan, je déconnais  ::P:  Perche tendue toussa. On a vu pire comme screens gore, genre _Hello Kitty Online._  :tired:

----------


## Tien 12

> Nan, je déconnais  Perche tendue toussa. On a vu pire comme screens gore, genre _Hello Kitty Online._


Ah ouais... Donc si pour Hello Kitty c'est passé, aucun soucis pour mon screen... ::rolleyes::

----------


## Anonyme871

Ils se sont quand même bien lâché niveau éviscérations/démembrement par rapport au 1.

----------


## Steack

> Ah ouais... Donc si pour Hello Kitty c'est passé, aucun soucis pour mon screen...


J'ai pris que 3 semaines de BAN  ::P: h34r:

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Say hello

> Ils se sont quand même bien lâché niveau éviscérassions/démembrement par rapport au 1.


Me semble que la gestion de "l'éviscérassions" faisait carrément partie de leurs "arguments marketing".

----------


## JudaGrumme

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/572...1bf748770f.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4ad...be0c8d2178.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7b2...2e9a6d61eb.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b69...508bc1a1de.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/53f...76774477a1.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f2e...4388dd74ca.jpg


J'aime bien l'avant-dernier, elle a une vraie tête de psychopathe.

----------


## Anton

Éviscération  :tired:

----------


## Say hello

Me semblait aussi.  :tired:

----------


## Sk-flown

Bon maintenant qu'on a tous vu 90% de Mass effect 2 en screenshoots, ça serait bien de les réserver au topic dédier au jeu.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Quelques screens de la beta Bad Company 2 qui trainaient sur mon skeudur.

----------


## Apokteino

Pour éviter de trop irradié ce topic, un lien vers un autre sujet plus approprié.

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...&postcount=376

 ::):

----------


## KiwiX

Anton le gros moche :



Oh tiens, un bug. Obliger de recommencer la mission  :tired: 



Les "armes" qui auraient pu être sympa à utiliser pour nettoyer cette foutue zone  :tired:

----------


## Sylvine

Putain, ME2+Stalker COP, toi tu cumules...

----------


## etherealwtf

Gripoil qui fait son intéressant.

----------


## Say hello

J'ai l'impression qu'après il n'a plus fait grand chose.  :tired:

----------


## gripoil

J'aurais du continuer la partie comme ça, en plus si j'suis affiché mort, j'dois pas pouvoir mourrir  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme871

> Éviscération


Va dire ça au correcteur orthographique d'Opera  :tired:

----------


## Jean Pale

Opera.  :tired:

----------


## Say hello

> Oh tiens, un bug. Obliger de recommencer la mission 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7f1...6af5b6fa00.jpg


Quand tu as ce bug suffit de chercher un peu et tu "retombe" sur le terrain.

J'ai eu un coup comme ça sur une planète annexe un peu genre marécage/planète-Yoda où je me suis retrouvé 5m au dessus d'un rebord de falaise sous lequel j'étais... donc 30m au dessus de la où je marchais, dans le vide, et j'ai dû tâtonner un peu avant de retourner en bas par magie.

----------


## Anton

Sur 360 j'ai eu une mission où Miranda a passé son temps à marcher à 2m au-dessus du sol  :tired:

----------


## Dorak

Putain, elle a subit un sacré lifting la M14  :tired:

----------


## KiwiX

> Putain, ME2+Stalker COP, toi tu cumules...


T'es pas content, t'ignores mes posts  :tired: 




> Quand tu as ce bug suffit de chercher un peu et tu "retombe" sur le terrain.


Non non, que dalle. Pourtant, j'ai essayé en marchant, en courant, avec ou sans les armes dans les mains... Que dalle.  ::sad::

----------


## Jean Pale

> Putain, elle a subit un sacré lifting la M14


Elle a la gueule d'une M14 moderne (EBR). Pour un fps moderne c'est plutôt normal.

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Non non, que dalle. Pourtant, j'ai essayé en marchant, en courant, avec ou sans les armes dans les mains... Que dalle.


Je confirme, j'ai eu le même bug 4-5 fois, et à chaque rencontre ça s'est fini par un reload.  ::(:

----------


## silverragout

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/68c...10c91ff607.jpg
> 
> Putain, elle a subit un sacré lifting la M14


C'est quand même vachement laid.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anton

Clair, on dirait que quelqu'un s'est merdé avec le détourage à la baguette magique sous Toshop  ::ninja::

----------


## Jean Pale

Oui, les mecs de DICE dessinent avec leur bite, les armes sont très mal dessinées.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

::ninja::

----------


## Anton

T'as oublié le nom du jeu  :tired:

----------


## Jean Pale

Pornographie. 6 points. Puis bon, les shaders du sol sont assez ratés.

----------


## Nelfe

Vous reprendrez bien un peu de Plants vs Zombies

----------


## Sylvine

> T'es pas content, t'ignores mes posts


Si j'ignore les messages de tout ceux qui postent des screens de ME2 ou de Stalker il il reste plus grand chose...

----------


## DarzgL

> Si j'ignore les messages de tout ceux qui postent des screens de ME2 ou de Stalker il il reste plus grand chose...


Dans le genre mauvaise langue...  :tired:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Dans le genre réaliste tu voulais dire ?

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Si vous voulez autre chose que du Mass Effect 2, ne vous privez pas de poster des screens.

----------


## Say hello

Post des screens pour initier le type de screen que tu veux voir.   :tired: 

Mets un terme à la boucle, Raziel.

----------


## KiwiX

> Si j'ignore les messages de tout ceux qui postent des screens de ME2 ou de Stalker il il reste plus grand chose...


C'est sur mais c'est pas comme si il y avait d'autres choses intéressantes en ce moment. Libre a toi de balancer des oldies ou d'autres jeux, ça sera avec plaisir !

En gros, plutôt que de vous plaindre : Jouez et screenez.

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Anton

:haha:  il a acheté AvP  :haha:

----------


## Augen13

Bon je me lance :

Une de mes répliques préféré :


Une partie zombie avec les amis allemands tricheur :


Je prendrais des images de league of legends. :;):

----------


## Say hello

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7be...f107f03f4a.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2a2...481c2f7a49.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e20...5441255bf0.jpg


Les 2 derniers screens c'est du "avant - après"?

----------


## Hamtarotaro

Un peu de bon goût!



Ce qui arrive souvent.

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Bon je me lance :
> 
> Une de mes répliques préféré :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/136...cb4aad4d51.jpg
> 
> Une partie zombie avec les amis allemands tricheur :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/32d...7c000f5143.jpg
> 
> Je prendrais des images de league of legends.


Et les noms ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Sylvine

> il a acheté AvP


Ouais, c'est ça, foutez vous de la gueule de ceux qui postent d'autres jeux...  ::|: 




> C'est sur mais c'est pas comme si il y avait d'autres choses intéressantes en ce moment. Libre a toi de balancer des oldies ou d'autres jeux, ça sera avec plaisir !
> 
> En gros, plutôt que de vous plaindre : Jouez et screenez.


Okay!



(pour les incultes, c'est Parappa The Rapper)

Bon, c'est un peu pris à l'arrache parce que c'est pas trop le genre de jeu où on peu s'arrêter tranquilou pour prendre une petite photo.

D'ailleurs j'en chie à mort, j'ai pas bien compris quand il fallait appuyer sur le bouton, je fais toujours trop tôt ou trop tard, c'est chiant!

----------


## Anton

> Ouais, c'est ça, foutez vous de la gueule de ceux qui postent d'autres jeux...


AvP c'est un jeu ? Depuis quand ?  :tired:

----------


## KiwiX

L'ambiance  ::wub::

----------


## Say hello

Le Mahjong.

----------


## KiwiX

Y a une limite quand je disais "n'importe quoi"  ::ninja::

----------


## Say hello

T'aime pas le mahjong?!  :tired:

----------


## KiwiX

> T'aime pas le mahjong?!


Sisi vu que ma copine adore, ça me permet de jouer à autre chose pendant ce temps-là  :B):

----------


## Anonyme871

> Y a une limite quand je disais "n'importe quoi"


Moi j'ai pire :


*Falloutetroi*

----------


## Zeppo

Hardcore  :B): 

Tout ce remue-ménage autour d'AvP 3 m'ont fait ressortir le 2  ::):  (Vieille config' oblige)

Ben en fait, je regrette de l'avoir réinstaller, je suis beaucoup trop froussard pour jouer à un tel jeu. Je connais le début, et le moment où le 1er alien débarque, ça m'empêche pas de flipper ma race quand j'entends des cris ou voit des corps tombés à côté de moi  ::(: 




Regardez mon détecteur de mouvements ; puis regarder le plafond ; ' vais avoir de la compagnie.

----------


## Rikimaru

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7be...f107f03f4a.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2a2...481c2f7a49.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e20...5441255bf0.jpg



Bouhhhhhhhhh, ok je sort  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Zeppo

Youpi !  :tired: 




Vlà les retrouvailles joyeuses... même pas un petit bisou dans le cou, non...  ::(:  :




Mon nouveau doudou :




Je ne bouge jamais sans.  :B): 


Ps : Putain, on voit vraiment rien sur les screens. Pourtant, en jeu, ça passe plutôt bien  ::huh::

----------


## ababakar

"Déjà vu"


et un vieux screen façon freddy

----------


## Samara

J'adore ce jeu  ::wub:: 

Jamais pu le finir non plus, je flippais trop sa race en marine.

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Tout ce remue-ménage autour d'AvP 3 m'ont fait ressortir le 2  (bon gout oblige)



Fixed  :;): .

----------


## Graine

Quel endroit romantique pour se rouler une pelle.

----------


## Ghadzoeux

> http://lagiravolta.unblog.fr/files/2009/11/mahjong.jpg
> Le Mahjong.


Je vais faire mon enculeur de mouches, mais ça ce n'est pas le Mah-Jong. C'est juste un solitaire qui utilise les tuiles du Mah-Jong. Le Mah-Jong c'est un jeu qui se joue à 4, et qui ressemble dans le principe global au rami avec plus de variantes.

----------


## Morgoth

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/abb...72c8e1bdce.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7de...8f1811b624.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/663...68d4803d71.jpg
> 
> L'ambiance


Rah, même 5 ans et demi après il reste toujours aussi impressionnant, et flippant.  :Bave:

----------


## gripoil

> Rah, même 5 ans et demi après il reste toujours aussi impressionnant, et flippant.


Putain 5 ans et demi.  ::o: 
La claque 5 ans !

----------


## Anton

Et 5 ans après on nous sort une bouse putride  ::|: 
Merci le casual-gaming qui conduit à la régression alors qu'il y a aujourd'hui des moyens colossaux par rapport à cette époque.

----------


## Sylvine

> Putain 5 ans et demi. 
> La claque 5 ans !


Mouais, je vois rien de particulièrement bien impressionnant, c'est dans la moyenne des jeux de 2001.

D'ailleurs il est sortit en même temps que mon petit chouchou, le premier Halo, et lui c'était une claque technique à l'époque.  :B):

----------


## gripoil

> Mouais, je vois rien de particulièrement bien impressionnant, c'est dans la moyenne des jeux de 2001.
> 
> D'ailleurs il est sortit en même temps que mon petit chouchou, le premier Halo, et lui c'était une claque technique à l'époque.


Nan la claque c'est moi, nous... 5 ans c'est loin, mais doom 3 c'est pas loin. Si c'est loin AAAAH!

Sinon halo toussa :nelson: ahah etc.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> Nan la claque c'est moi, nous... 5 ans c'est loin, mais doom 3 c'est pas loin. Si c'est loin AAAAH!
> 
> Sinon halo toussa :nelson: ahah etc.


Moi perso entre la suite d'un jeu à licence (un FPS couloir assez moyen sensé faire peur), et un FPS tout nouveau et un peu novateur, mon choix est vite fait.  ::siffle:: 

:Préparesonbouclier:

----------


## Anonyme871

> Moi perso entre la suite d'un jeu à licence (un FPS couloir assez moyen sensé faire peur), et un FPS tout nouveau et un peu novateur, mon choix est vite fait.


C'te rebelle  ::o:

----------


## Sylvine

> C'te rebelle


Hannn, la vieille revanche!


Et puis défendre Halo c'est pas vraiment ce que j'appelle un signe de rébellion, sur n'importe quel autre site de jeux vidéo (bon, sauf Nofrag) ça aurait plutôt tendance à faire de moi un mouton.

----------


## gripoil

> Moi perso entre la suite d'un jeu à licence (un FPS couloir assez moyen sensé faire peur), et un FPS tout nouveau et un peu novateur, mon choix est vite fait. 
> 
> :Préparesonbouclier:


Je ne tomberais pas dans ton piège jeune sankokaï. Et je m'en vais fièrement jouer a Call of Pripyat en ignorant ta provocation du troll qui n'est pas en moi.

----------


## Hamtarotaro

> Moi perso entre la suite d'un jeu à licence (un FPS couloir assez moyen sensé faire peur), et un FPS tout nouveau et un peu novateur, mon choix est vite fait. 
> 
> :Préparesonbouclier:


J'ai eu peur moi dans halo 2.  ::siffle::

----------


## Morgoth

> Mouais, je vois rien de particulièrement bien impressionnant, c'est dans la moyenne des jeux de 2001.
> 
> D'ailleurs il est sortit en même temps que mon petit chouchou, le premier Halo, et lui c'était une claque technique à l'époque.


A défaut d'apprécier les bons FPS je dois te reconnaître un indéniable talent de Trolleur-né.  :B):

----------


## Anonyme871

> Hannn, la vieille revanche!


J'ai stalké tout tes posts  :Cigare:  :grandmalade:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Mass Effect 2

----------


## Apokteino

> Mass Effect 2
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...7-44-08_za.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...2-31-52_za.jpg


Non ça c'est stalker !  ::): 




> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/952...9360517a21.jpg
> 
> Hardcore 
> 
> Tout ce remue-ménage autour d'AvP 3 m'ont fait ressortir le 2  (Vieille config' oblige)
> 
> Ben en fait, je regrette de l'avoir réinstaller, je suis beaucoup trop froussard pour jouer à un tel jeu. Je connais le début, et le moment où le 1er alien débarque, ça m'empêche pas de flipper ma race quand j'entends des cris ou voit des corps tombés à côté de moi 
> 
> 
> ...


En voyant seulement le screens je cru que tu avais acheté le 3.  ::ninja::

----------


## Morgoth

> Mass Effect 2
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...7-44-08_za.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...2-31-52_za.jpg


Who.  ::O: 

L'éclairage de la première, je, enfin c'est...  ::O:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Who. 
> L'éclairage de la première, je, enfin c'est...


Dommage que ça ne prenne même pas 1/4 de l'écran de mon 19".  ::):

----------


## chenoir

Faut vraiment que je change d'écran et que je passe à un 24" wide.

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Faut vraiment que je change d'écran et que je passe à un 24" wide.


Mouis, enfin, moi, j'trouve ça petit à force mon 1920x1200 en résolution  :tired:

----------


## chenoir

Petit 1920*1200? Imagine toi ce que c'est avec mon 1280*1024 max.

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Petit 1920*1200? Imagine toi ce que c'est avec mon 1280*1024 max.


Je suis passé de ce que tu es à ce que je suis (24" Wide) ça fais un bien fou à vrais dire.

Mais disons qu'avec une bonne partie des jeux qui bloque le FOV à 60°, il arrive que certaines fois ce ne soit pas si agréable...

----------


## Apokteino

> Mass Effect 2
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...7-44-08_za.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...2-31-52_za.jpg





> Mouis, enfin, moi, j'trouve ça petit à force mon 1920x1200 en résolution





> Petit 1920*1200? Imagine toi ce que c'est avec mon 1280*1024 max.


C'est assez marrant les résolutions d'écran. Je suis passé direct à du 1024*768 (15") à du 1920*1200. Au début le 24" me semblait immense (forcément), j'avais même l'impression de ramer pour faire la diagonale de l'écran avec la souris. Et puis on s'y habitue très vite, jusqu'à standardiser la taille de la dalle en face de nous.

----------


## chenoir

Ouais. Le 19" m'a paru énorme au début, maintenant il me parait tout juste limite.

----------


## Frypolar

> Mass Effect 2
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...7-44-08_za.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...2-31-52_za.jpg


Je suis fan de la deuxième  ::wub:: . Il y a moyen de l'avoir en taille normale ?

----------


## RUPPY

Stalker CoP

----------


## Euklif

Oui parce que bon, Tyler, c'est bien sympa de nous mettre des Wallpapers, mais ce serait vachement mieux si on pouvait les exploiter :-p

Bon, bref, stop le blabla, place aux images avec mon jeu à moi qu'il est pas beau. Et pour commencer, pendant que j'y pense, voici une petite présentation de notre fier héro, français (chose rare, encore plus quand on est pas représenté par un débile/clown) :
 
 

Ensuite, un peu de n'animaux :
 
 

Et enfin, juste un paysage que j'aime bien :

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Vachement Français ça, Saul Myers.

----------


## Anton

Ouais, Michael, c'eût été mieux  :tired:  
Et c'est quel jeu ?

----------


## francou008

La révolution, c'est un massacre dans les rangs des défenseurs de la monarchie.  ::ninja::

----------


## Euklif

J'ai bien un prénom américain et un nom de famille italien... Et puis osef, il a une belle carte d'identité qui te prout.




> Et c'est quel jeu ?


Le nom du jeu? Ca ce met ça? J'croyais que c'était passé de mode (cf les dernières pages ^^)...

----------


## chenoir

@Anton : Ca ressemble à du Boiling Point.

----------


## Anton

Ouais ça se met  ::P:  BP, ok, connais pas, c'est moche  :tired: 




> http://omploader.org/vM205eg
> La révolution, c'est un massacre dans les rangs des défenseurs de la monarchie.


La vache  ::o:  Ils avaient des fourches en face ou quoi ? Une vraie boucherie.

----------


## francou008

> La vache  Ils avaient des fourches en face ou quoi ? Une vraie boucherie.


Stratégie + 3 obusiers + points en hauteur.  :Cigare: 


Et le fait qu'ils arrivent par groupe de 480 seulement.  ::ninja::

----------


## Euklif

> @Anton : Ca ressemble à du Boiling Point.


Et nous avons un gagnant! Exceptionnel!
Est ce que le topic du screenshot va se transformer en jeu du scrrenshot? Mais quel suspens insoutenable mes amis!

Et Anton, c'est pas moche. C'est vieux. Bande de graphismovore...

----------


## Anonyme1023

On dirait Pascal Le Grand Frère sur ton screen...

----------


## spawn_92

Personnellement il me fait plus penser à lui :



Arnold Vosloo, la momie dans ... La Momie.

----------


## Nelfe

> Vachement Français ça, Saul Myers.


C'est un ancien de la légion étrangère (véridique)  :;):

----------


## Anton

> Et Anton, c'est pas moche. C'est vieux. Bande de graphismovore...


C'est vieux. Donc moche. Et je le prouve  :tired:  



T'es mouché là, avoue, hein hein §

----------


## Cyrop

En parlant de légion,de vieux et de moche...


N'empêche il est toujours bon!




Spoiler Alert! 


Toute ressemblance dans la disposition des ptits soldats avec un organe masculin est tout à fait fortuite

----------


## Euklif

> T'es mouché là, avoue, hein hein §




Prépare toi.


Spoiler Alert! 


Pour le besoin de cette scène, tu sera donc noir si tu ne l'est pas déjà. Ha, et pendant que j'y pense, on fera ça à balle réel...

----------


## Dark Fread

> Personnellement il me fait plus penser à lui :
> 
> http://www.filmwad.com/fw_images/2008/01/29/arnold.jpg
> 
> Arnold Vosloo, la momie dans ... La Momie.


C'est pas faux du tout, d'ailleurs je pense à lui chaque fois que je vois la jaquette de Boiling Point.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/909...eguerilla2.png
> 
> 
> En parlant de légion,de vieux et de moche...
> 
> 
> N'empêche il est toujours bon!
> 
> 
> ...


Hey c'est quoi ce truc ? Il a tout à fait la tronche pour me plaire ce jeu !

Edit: C'est écrit dans le nom du screen.

----------


## Anton

> C'est pas faux du tout, d'ailleurs je pense à lui chaque fois que je vois la jaquette de Boiling Point.


Euh, je crois que c'est carrément lui en fait  :tired:  Tout y est, de la touffe aux oreilles en passant par la carrure et la forme des yeux.



> http://uppix.net/f/7/5/6f53c4cfa604a6755605c45a006d3tt.jpg
> 
> Prépare toi.
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Pour le besoin de cette scène, tu sera donc noir si tu ne l'est pas déjà. Ha, et pendant que j'y pense, on fera ça à balle réel...


Je suis caucasien  :tired:  Donc on change les rôles  :tired:

----------


## Cyrop

> Hey c'est quoi ce truc ? Il a tout à fait la tronche pour me plaire ce jeu !



Jagged Alliance Guerilla 2 , eu dans un coffret M6 action,un truc du genre,par mon papounet (!) contenant entre autre soldier of fortune, delta force... alors que je devais avoir 12 ans... ::O:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Jagged Alliance Guerilla 2 , eu dans un coffret M6 action,un truc du genre,par mon papounet (!) contenant entre autre soldier of fortune, delta force... alors que je devais avoir 12 ans...


Ha ouais, on sait déjà que ton père avait un profond mépris pour les peintres et autres poètes, non ?

----------


## Zeppo

Tu devrais installer le patch 1.13 mec  ::): 
Il rend le jeu mille fois plus riche, IA plus performante.. Et plein de bonnes idées ; par exemple, d'après telle ou telle veste, tu auras telle ou telle poche de libre ect.
D'après chaque rôle de mercenaires, sa veste  :;):  (Veste de grenadiers pour plein de petites poches, veste de mitrailleur, pour deux grosses poches pour les munitions ect)

Après, je sais pas si il fonctionne avec guerilla  maintenant que j'y pense. Je pense que oui mais bon..

----------


## Cyrop

On va dire que c'est un ancien chasseur,

Il a pas du penser à l'impact psychologique que ça aurait plus tard sur mon état mental  ::ninja:: 


@Zeppo

J'aurai bien voulu installer un patch mais ne sachant pas la différence entre JA2 et JAG2 et de plus vu l'ancienneté du bouzin bah j'ai pas eu trop le courage de chercher...

J'vais quand même regarder tiens

----------


## ziltoïd

Y a un topic sur le jeu si ça t'intéresse.

----------


## spawn_92

Petite recherche sur wikipedia et on trouve ça:




> Vosloo has been involved in video games: His likeness, as well as his voice, was chosen for main hero (Saul Myers) of video game Boiling Point: Road to Hell, published in summer of 2005 by ATARI.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arnold_Vosloo

L'affaire est résolue.

----------


## Anton

Encore une victoire des canards  ::lol::

----------


## Darkath

Aucun screen de starcraft 2 ?  ::o:

----------


## Hamtarotaro

> Le nom Du JEU BORDAYL§§§§


Penumbra!

Je t'ai eu saloperie!!



Ca c'est de l'ambiance.

Pareil ici sauf que j'avais entendu un vilain bruit.  ::sad::

----------


## touriste

Soul Reaver, c'est un jeu où on empale des petits monstres hideux



Et on cherche comment buter des plus affreux et plus gros 



Un jeu avec de vrais énigmes. Pas un truc comme maintenant où tout est indiqué.
(Les connaisseurs reconnaitront la screen qui est une des premières énigmes à résoudre)



Mais avant tout, Soul Reaver, c'est un jeu dont le héros a un problème de dentition 



C'est un bon remake de Sokoban



et un bon jeu de passe-muraille grille

----------


## Cyrop

J'viens de regarder un peu le mod,

Oh my god le nombre de trucs qu'ils ont rajouté, déjà qu'il était pas mal fourni niveau armes,gestion...

Mais bon je l'ai réinstall sur mon laptop par nostalgie, je l'avais déjà fini du coup la j'y touche plus même si je suis presque à la fin...

Aller, pour la peine, ce soir c'est barbecue sauce Roquette!

----------


## ziltoïd

Merci à ceux qui apportent un peu de variété dans les screenzz, je vous aime.

----------


## Anonyme871

C'est moi qui suis nul ou alors ils étaient bien hard les Jagged Alliance ? Dans mon souvenir j'en avais bavé.

----------


## touriste

> Merci à ceux qui apportent un peu de variété dans les screenzz, je vous aime.


De rien, c'est soirée oldies :D

----------


## Hamtarotaro

> De rien, c'est soirée oldies :D


Parles pour toi.  ::P:  Spa vieux penumbra.

----------


## Cyrop

> De rien, c'est soirée oldies :D



J'ai essayé de réinstaller DUKE NUKEM 1, mais pas moyen le cd-rom ne passe pas sur Seven... ça aurait fait du bien vieux toussa...




> C'est moi qui suis nul ou alors ils étaient bien hard les Jagged Alliance ? Dans mon souvenir j'en avais bavé.


Pas vraiment, tout dépendait du mode que tu mettais, réaliste ou SF, le nombres d'armes, si y'avait un nombre de tours limités...

----------


## Zeppo

> C'est moi qui suis nul ou alors ils étaient bien hard les Jagged  Alliance ? Dans mon souvenir j'en avais bavé.



Hardcore jusqu'à la moelle.  :B): 
j'en parle souvent dans le topic du "à quoi on est en train de jouer", mais j'ai défoncé 1 écran et deux claviers, et fait quelques centaines de ragequit avec ce jeu. Mais je l'adore pourtant  :^_^: 

La difficulté vient souvent du fait que le _connard_ type en face te fout un HeadShot avec son pistolet à bille, pendant que toi t'en chies à le toucher avec ton bon vieux fusil des familles.





> J'viens de regarder un peu le mod,
> 
> Oh my god le nombre de trucs qu'ils ont rajouté, déjà qu'il était pas  mal fourni niveau armes,gestion...


Tu devrais test quand même une partie avec ce mod, au moins jusqu'à la contre attaque de Drassen  :^_^: ...  ::sad::

----------


## Pluton

> Tu devrais test quand même une partie avec ce mod, au moins jusqu'à la contre attaque de Drassen ...


On peut la désactiver dans le .ini (très bien fait et très clair) du mod.

----------


## Sylvine

> J'ai essayé de réinstaller DUKE NUKEM 1, mais pas moyen le cd-rom ne passe pas sur Seven... ça aurait fait du bien vieux toussa...


Le premier Duke Nukem, sur CD?
Ou alors c'est une compil, mais sinon ça m'étonnerait.

Mais si tu veux, ça se trouve très facilement en abandonware.

----------


## Zeppo

Oui, c'est ce que j'avais fait.
Puis un jour, je me suis senti prêt.

Enfin, je croyais.




C'est là que j'ai défoncé mon 1er écran. (Pas d'inquiétude les enfants, je ne tourne qu'aux vieux tubes cathodiques)

----------


## Pluton

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm   :Bave: 


 ::o:

----------


## Cyrop

Je me souviens quand partie normale, si mis en SF, y'avait des sortes d'aliens ou je sait pas quoi dans une mine, et qu'il fallait allait les zigouiller, à moins que ça ne soit dans les bas fonds de tixa, chéplu...




> Tu devrais test quand même une partie avec ce mod, au moins jusqu'à la contre attaque de Drassen ...


Une révolte a drassen, et le curé il a rien géré ou quoi  ::O: 





> Le premier Duke Nukem, sur CD?
> Ou alors c'est une compil, mais sinon ça m'étonnerait.
> 
> Mais si tu veux, ça se trouve très facilement en abandonware.





si je me souviens bien,dessus, duke nukem, duke nukem 2, duke nukem 3d, descent et quelques autres truc que je ne me souviens pas...

EDIT: Aussi un jeu du nom de ROTT si je me souviens bien

Trouvé sur google image:

----------


## Anton

Je n'insulterai l'intelligence et la culture de personne ici en nommant ce jeu  :tired:  

_"Owweuhhhh sheu sheu sheu"_




_Mais quel bel euh, engrenage, cher ami._




_Le soleil brille, les pins se dressent._




_Une visite chez le dentiste, ça fait toujours plaisir._




_Don d'Hergé._




_C'est plus rigolol quand on change d'encre, lol._




Et je peux pas aller plus loin, la moindre animation QT fait planter tout le jeu  :tired:  Supayre.

----------


## Lezardo

> EDIT: Aussi un jeu du nom de ROTT si je me souviens bien
> 
> Trouvé sur google image:
> http://www.macplus.net/magplus/IMG/jpg/rott_gibs.jpg


Rise of the triad  :Bave:

----------


## Cyrop

> Rise of the triad


Yes!!!

Je n'ai jamais rien compris à ce jeu, j'ai jamais réussi à aller plus loin que le niveau 3 je crois...

----------


## Frypolar

Ça faisait longtemps et comme j'ai changé de CG, je refais Crysis Warhead.

Niveau graphismes ça reste quand même bien supérieur à la quasi majorité des jeux sortis jusque là.
 

 



Ça va couper chérie.

----------


## Frypolar

Ouch.


Certaines ambiances sont bien sympas.
 



Bizarre cette ombre  :tired: .

----------


## MrGr33N

> EDIT: Aussi un jeu du nom de ROTT si je me souviens bien
> 
> Trouvé sur google image:
> http://www.macplus.net/magplus/IMG/jpg/rott_gibs.jpg


Rise Of The Triad, nostalgie de mon enfance...  :Emo:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Je n'insulterai l'intelligence et la culture de personne ici en nommant ce jeu  
> 
> _"Owweuhhhh sheu sheu sheu"_
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/4eace98...268b8128ba.jpg
> 
> 
> _Mais quel bel euh, engrenage, cher ami._
> 
> ...


Ce jeu !!! Cette licence !!!  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## gripoil

Starcraft 2 beta, 2D, 640*480  ::ninja::

----------


## hommedumatch

> Screens 2 Starcraft


Tiens! ça me botterait bien une partie 2v6 cpu pour le fun sans prise de tête, partant ?!? (Ca me fera une pause..Jsuis en plein montage vidéo)

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## JudaGrumme

> Je n'insulterai l'intelligence et la culture de personne ici en nommant ce jeu  
> 
> _"Owweuhhhh sheu sheu sheu"_
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/4eace98...268b8128ba.jpg
> 
> 
> _Mais quel bel euh, engrenage, cher ami._
> 
> ...


Etant débile et inculte, je veux bien le nom du jeu, merci.

----------


## Crackhead Funky

*Stalker COP*

----------


## LeBabouin

> Etant débile et inculte, je veux bien le nom du jeu, merci.


C'est comme moi, mais vu les screens, je m'en fous du nom du jeu.

----------


## gripoil

> Tiens! ça me botterait bien une partie 2v6 cpu pour le fun sans prise de tête, partant ?!? (Ca me fera une pause..Jsuis en plein montage vidéo)


Désolé j'ai enchainé sur L4D, je joue rarement, j'suis assez bidon, mais pourquoi pas un de ces quatre  :;):

----------


## Darkath

> Etant débile et inculte, je veux bien le nom du jeu, merci.


Myst ?

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Myst ?


Merci. Marrant comment ça ne ressemblait pas du tout à ça dans mon souvenir... :tired:

----------


## Lanari

> Soul Reaver, c'est un jeu où on empale des petits monstres hideux
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/971...a53454834a.jpg
> 
> Et on cherche comment buter des plus affreux et plus gros 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8b1...d14778d12d.jpg
> 
> Un jeu avec de vrais énigmes. Pas un truc comme maintenant où tout est indiqué.
> ...


Tain ça m'a donné envie d'y rejouer :/ 
Mais je ne suis pas sur qu'ils fonctionnent bien sous seven, surtout blood omen. 

Vivement qu'ils sortent sur gog...

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Alexandra leyderman avec un mod star wars  ::ninja::

----------


## RUPPY

> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_kx...4gnro1_500.jpg
> 
> Alexandra leyderman avec un mod star wars


Graphiquement, ça troue le cul  ::o: ...ça tourne sur une config d'il y a 2 ans  ::huh::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Merci. Marrant comment ça ne ressemblait pas du tout à ça dans mon souvenir...


Pour un jeu qui fête ses 15 ans cette année, je le trouve encore très joli. Une version avec la vue souris (comme dans le 3 et 4) est dispo sur GoG pour 6$.

----------


## Aghora

Pour changer un peu des Mass Effect 2 et Stalker...

Un intrus se cache dans cette image, sauras tu le retrouver ? (indice : c'est un arbre  ::ninja:: )



C'était bien l'érable au premier plan...qui nous envoie valdinguer d'un petit coup de branche comme ça...



N'empêche quand on s'y attend pas, je me fait surprendre à chaque fois dans la Vieille Forêt ou par ici justement.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Tiens! ça me botterait bien une partie 2v6 cpu pour le fun sans prise de tête, partant ?!? (Ca me fera une pause..Jsuis en plein montage vidéo)


Ah ouais pourquoi pas, ça fait tellement longtemps que j'y ai pas joué  ::o:

----------


## Marty

::wub::

----------


## MrGr33N

On se rend compte que la stargate de Derririntel vers Cat est vachement bien placée quand on a une vue si imprenable.  ::wub::

----------


## Anton

> Pour un jeu qui fête ses 15 ans cette année, je le trouve encore très joli. Une version avec la vue souris (comme dans le 3 et 4) est dispo sur GoG pour 6$.


T'entends quoi par "vue souris" ?  ::huh::

----------


## war-p

> Pour un jeu qui fête ses 15 ans cette année, je le trouve encore très joli. Une version avec la vue souris (comme dans le 3 et 4) est dispo sur GoG pour 6$.


Il est infinissable, il plante à la fin inéxorablement... et la 3D est moche par rapport au écrans précalculés de la version originale. ::(:

----------


## Skouatteur

> http://uppix.net/4/8/5/9dee24d3be7fb...e4e6dde8tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/7/b/b/7001d3c820767...d3e328e5tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/9/4/0/5a46c4987cd40...4739d7a1tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/6/2/5/f3fbff7e97f8e...a829c10att.jpg


Dommage que le doublage de Psycho Mantis soit à mon humble avis le *seul* réussi en VF. (Sans faire mon élitiste de la VO, la voix de Snake en VF paraît sortir tout droit d'un nanar des années 80.)

----------


## Marty

> Dommage que le doublage de Psycho Mantis soit à mon humble avis le *seul* réussi en VF. (Sans faire mon élitiste de la VO, la voix de Snake en VF paraît sortir tout droit d'un nanar des années 80.)


Je sais pas. Jamais entendu la VO.
Mais j'ai tellement joué en VF que je pense que la VO casserait tout chez moi.

----------


## Morgoth

> http://imgur.com/w2HfZl.jpg
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  
> 
> http://imgur.com/EC02Zl.jpg


Tu joues sur un vieux PC ?

----------


## Pluton

> Tu joues sur un vieux PC ?


Oui.

----------


## Morgoth

Copain.  :Cigare:

----------


## Skouatteur

> Je sais pas. Jamais entendu la VO.
> Mais j'ai tellement joué en VF que je pense que la VO casserait tout chez moi.


T'en as de la chance. J'avais découvert le jeu à l'époque sur PSX avec une version d'import US. Le jour où le jeu est sorti en France je suis tombé de très très haut. Heureusement que la version Game Cube est en VOST, ça compense les scènes Matrix-style où Snake fait des backflips sur des missiles.
(Sinon, l'accent hyper british de Liquid est absolument génial, surtout quand il parle des "Enfants Terribles" en français dans le texte).

Par contre, si tu attaques la suite, il n'est sorti qu'en anglais STFR (ou Japonais).

----------


## Marty

> T'en as de la chance. J'avais découvert le jeu à l'époque sur PSX avec une version d'import US. Le jour où le jeu est sorti en France je suis tombé de très très haut. Heureusement que la version Game Cube est en VOST, ça compense les scènes Matrix-style où Snake fait des backflips sur des missiles.
> (Sinon, l'accent hyper british de Liquid est absolument génial, surtout quand il parle des "Enfants Terribles" en français dans le texte).
> 
> Par contre, si tu attaques la suite, il n'est sorti qu'en anglais STFR (ou Japonais).


Je l'ai aussi sur PS1 mais j'ai pas les suites. A vrai dire, ca ne m'intéresse pas. Je joue à ce jeu plus par nostalgie. Je l'ai fini tant de fois.
J'ai commencé à jouer à ce jeu bien après sa sortie et par un hasard terrible. J'avais simplement racheté la PS de mon cousin pour 200fr avec plein de jeux dont MGS et on devait déjà être en 2002.
De plus, j'avais pas l'âge à m'intéresser aux subtilités VO/VF.

----------


## touriste

Soul reaver, c'est avant tout un remake de Sokoban  ::|: 



Soul reaver, c'est avant tout un remake de Sokoban  ::sad:: 



Soul reaver, c'est avant tout un remake de Sokoban  ::wacko:: 




Mon dieu, dire que ce jeu ne se joue qu'au clavier (pas de souris)...

----------


## Sylvine

Hum, un buisson, ça me donne une idée...


Niark niark! Solid Snake peut allez se rhabiller!


Merde, ce con de Daffy m'a vu!


Mais passons aux choses sérieuses, bernons ce stupide Sam.


Un peu de parfum de mouton, un ventilateur, et hop, le piège à mouton idéal!


Et voilà le travail, salut bande de naze!


Le coup du rocher, c'est vieux comme le monde...


...mais ça marche!

----------


## Skouatteur

Haha! ^^ Très sympa ce petit jeu.

----------


## Akajouman

J'adore la forme de l'explosion!  :B):

----------


## Sylvine

> Haha! ^^ Très sympa ce petit jeu.


Ouais, dommage que y'ai quasiment pas de jeu de plate-forme sur PC, je suis obligé de jouer à des vieux trucs en émulation, c'est naze.

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Ouais, dommage que y'ai quasiment pas de jeu de plate-forme sur PC, je suis obligé de jouer à des vieux trucs en *émulation*, c'est naze.


Euh... Je l'ai sur PC moi ce jeu  :tired:

----------


## Siona

> Ça faisait longtemps et comme j'ai changé de CG, je refais Crysis Warhead.
> 
> Niveau graphismes ça reste quand même bien supérieur à la quasi majorité des jeux sortis jusque là.


Dommage que le jeu soit plombé par une IA de merde (et plein d'autres trucs aussi).

Genre ce boulet là, qui voulait absolument mon arme et ne trouvait rien de mieux que de se mettre devant donc impossible à tirer  ::|: .

----------


## Pierronamix

Pour changer un peu de vos trucs de beaufs avec des armes, un truc de beauf avec des voitures  :Cigare:  :





Forza 3.

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Dr Greenthumb

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Tchernobyl* parce que j'ai pas les suivants et que je suis jamais allé plus loin que le camp du Devoir malgré 4 tentative d'accrocher à l'univers.
Mais cette fois c'est la bonne.

 

Coucher de soleil sur l'Agroprom Institute après mon chourrage réussi de documents à la Splinter Cell style.
Mod L.U.R.K. + weather overhauled.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/42decffd-8098-402d-b553-294a9764fe83.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/318eedfc-ade5-42e1-ba9e-27e25bdb79bb.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/694...452c9ab631.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/56d...ff6cade1d6.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/be7...84ee864097.jpg


Elles sont puissantes ces armures ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Elles sont puissantes ces armures ?


Pas vraiment non. Tu as un bonus de 10% en bouclier/vitesse/santé/munitions (rayés les mentions inutiles) selon l'armure. Par contre le cannon lourd à trou noir  ::love::

----------


## Anton

Oh putain l'armure Dragon Age, le fou rire que je me suis payé  ::o:

----------


## DarzgL

C'est quoi le canon à trou noir ?

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> C'est quoi le canon à trou noir ?


J'y vois une connotation franchement sale  :tired:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> oh putain l'armure dragon age, le fou rire que je me suis payé


It's a cylon !!!!

----------


## Kahn Lusth

_"Oh mec, t'as mis quoi dans mon verre?"_

----------


## Anton

> It's a cylon !!!!


C'est surtout le dragon sur le torse, parfaitement ridicule dans l'univers _ME_  :^_^: 
Marketing, quand tu nous tiens...

----------


## byte_a_dudule

Le petit clin d'œil à  dragon age :B):

----------


## LeBabouin

Je profite que ma grand-mère n'a pas Internet pour vous dire que purhrhrhrhé c'est beau la guerre dans WaW avec un discours d'Hitler en fond sonore  ::o:

----------


## Frypolar

> Dommage que le jeu soit plombé par une IA de merde (et plein d'autres trucs aussi).
> 
> Genre ce boulet là, qui voulait absolument mon arme et ne trouvait rien de mieux que de se mettre devant donc impossible à tirer .
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c05...1817f257e7.jpg


J'ai eu exactement le même soucis. Du coup j'ai squatté un tank a côté.

----------


## Sylvine

> Je profite que ma grand-mère n'a pas Internet pour vous dire que purhrhrhrhé c'est beau la guerre dans WaW avec un discours d'Hitler en fond sonore 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d51...b828da3753.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/441...40d0e1bedc.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cd0...14541f4a1c.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/483...d55fcf6e9d.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2fc...18fe7d5807.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c87...83d2596ff6.jpg


Huuu, un jeu multijoueur c'est quand même mieux quand on est pas seuls.  :tired:

----------


## LeBabouin

> Huuu, un jeu multijoueur c'est quand même mieux quand on est pas seuls.


Bah viens, je t'attends. 85.234.148.10:28962 HQ 24/7 by ModTheater.com

----------


## Micerider

> C'est surtout le dragon sur le torse, parfaitement ridicule dans l'univers _ME_ 
> Marketing, quand tu nous tiens...


Mais ils l'intègre bien, ils disent que c'est une armure utilisé par une équipe de sport de combat urbain (qui se joue avec armure) qui s'appelle les Blood Dragons (ou un truc dans le genre) et que l'Illusive Man a réussi a t'en dégoter une...et dédicacée en plus  :^_^:

----------


## Sylvine

> Bah viens, je t'attends. 85.234.148.10:28962 HQ 24/7 by ModTheater.com


J'ai pas le jeu, mais tu va pas me faire croire que tu trouve aucun joueur sur CoD5?

---------- Post ajouté à 18h45 ----------

Parce que sinon il va me faire un caca nerveux.



> Euh... Je l'ai sur PC moi ce jeu


Non, j'étais pas au courant, et je vais essayer de le trouver, parce qu'en émulation le jeu rame...  :tired: 
Je sais bien que j'ai pas un PC de course, mais quand même...

----------


## Morgoth

Un peu de poésie dans ce monde de brut...



Bon, revenons à nos moutons :

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est quoi le canon à trou noir ?


Le Black Storm, fournit avec l'armure Terminus.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Je profite que ma grand-mère n'a pas Internet pour vous dire que purhrhrhrhé c'est beau la guerre dans WaW avec un discours d'Hitler en fond sonore


Après plein de posts sans noms, des posts avec acronymes...

World At Warcraft ?

----------


## LeBabouin

> J'ai pas le jeu, mais tu va pas me faire croire que tu trouve aucun joueur sur CoD5?


Je viens d'installer alors je visite, sur le nouveau serveur de potes. Mais j'ai déjà été me faire égorger par des vieux chiens tout noir dans une partie à 50  :;): 

 




> Après plein de posts sans noms, des posts avec acronymes...
> 
> World At Warcraft ?


 Wallon at War

----------


## chenoir

T'enlève le Craft et t'y es. C'est Call of Duty 5

----------


## ziltoïd

Mouais en effet.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> T'enlève le Craft et t'y es. C'est Call of Duty 5


Je suis un devin à 4/5.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Votre photographe préféré en direct de la zone :

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Tyler, tes screens sont géniaux, mais on peut pas les avoir en un peu plus grand ? Je me sens frustré à chaque fois que tu postes.  :Emo:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ok, j'y penserai pour la prochaine fournée.

----------


## silverragout

Bah.

----------


## Marty

> Tyler, tes screens sont géniaux


Je trouve ceux la un peu répétitif et vraiment similaire des les tons et les couleurs. Un peu rébarbatif à regarder.
On sent qu'ils ont été pris dans un laps de temps court et sur une petite zone (en gros, celle du screen 4).
Dommage...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Oui c'est le but recherché d'une série de photos sur un même thème/ambiance.

----------


## RUPPY

Toujours Stalker CoP.....c'est marrant, entre ce jeu et ME2....ben j'oublie ME2

Un peu trop mou à mon gout ce matelas


Avant l'éclair


Pendant l'éclair

----------


## Tyler Durden

_"L'espoir de la zone"._

----------


## Marty

> Oui c'est le but recherché d'une série de photos sur un même thème/ambiance.


Ouais sauf que 6 screens d'une (petite) zone d'un jeu qu'on voit toutes les pages, je trouve que ca fait répétitif.

----------


## RUPPY

> Ouais sauf que 6 screens d'une (petite) zone d'un jeu qu'on voit toutes les pages, ca fait répétitif.


Pas faux...mais lorsqu'on y joue, on est à chaque fois bluffé et le doigt appuie tout seul sur la touche pour prendre un screen....désolé  ::cry::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ouais sauf que 6 screens d'une (petite) zone d'un jeu qu'on voit toutes les pages, je trouve que ca fait répétitif.


Rabat-joie.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Et t'as pas fait d'efforts sur le taille.  :Emo:

----------


## Marty

> Pas faux...mais lorsqu'on y joue, on est à chaque fois bluffé et le doigt appuie tout seul sur la touche pour prendre un screen....désolé





> Rabat-joie.


Justement, bluffez nous, nous les pauvres mec qui n'ont pas la config pour faire tourner ces jeux qui vous bouleverse.
J'aime bien ce topic pour y voir des screens de jeux qui sortent de l'ordinaire, des conneries ou alors des screens de type aKa. (c'est à dire que le mec, en deux screens, il te fait baver).

----------


## Jahwel

Si vous avez marre de vous faire insulter parce que vous postez trop de screens de Stalker :
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=40564

 :B):

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Justement, bluffez nous, nous les pauvres mec qui n'ont pas la config pour faire tourner ces jeux qui vous bouleverse.
> J'aime bien ce topic pour y voir des screens de jeux qui sortent de l'ordinaire, des conneries ou alors des screens de type aKa. (c'est à dire que le mec, en deux screens, il te fait baver).


Ouais enfin faut pas déconner, genre il faut faire des beaux screens sinon tu post pas? Et ca c'est pas des screens qui font baver ? Ils ne sortent pas assez de l'ordinaire ?

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...&postcount=351

Chacun ses gouts hein.

----------


## Sylvine

> Ouais enfin faut pas déconner, genre il faut faire des beaux screens sinon tu post pas?


Ba disons que si les screens sont moches, et que en plus c'est un jeu dont on a déjà vu la moitié sans jamais y avoir joué parce que tout le monde ne poste plus que ça, oui vaut peut-être mieux s'abstenir.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ba disons que si les screens sont moches, et que en plus c'est un jeu dont on a déjà vu la moitié sans jamais y avoir joué parce que tout le monde ne poste plus que ça, oui vaut peut-être mieux s'abstenir.



Sauf que si mes screens sont moches, autant interdire complétement les screens sous Stalker. C'est plutôt ca votre problème non ?

----------


## Sylvine

> Sauf que si mes screens sont moches, autant interdire complétement les screens sous Stalker. C'est plutôt ca votre problème non ?


J'ai pas dis que tes screens étaient moches, je parlais de façon générale.

Et sinon, oui, je suis pour interdire les screens de Stalker, surtout que comme d'autres l'ont dit, il y a un joli topic pour ça.

Mais après on est en démocratie, vous faites bien ce que vous voulez.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Mouais il y a surtout une envie de faire chier derrière tout ca. Tu n'aimes pas les screens de Stalker et bien tu mets en ignore list ceux qui en posts et voilà.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Mais après on est en démocratie, vous faites bien ce que vous voulez.


Raté, ici c'est la monarchie absolue et tant que les modos ne pipent mot sur la tétrachiée de screens venant d'un même jeu, ben on peut y aller en toute quiétude.

Pis merde, STALKER quoi, on peut faire un fond d'écran de chaque screen tellement cay bô.

----------


## Marty

> Ouais enfin faut pas déconner, genre il faut faire des beaux screens sinon tu post pas? Et ca c'est pas des screens qui font baver ? Ils ne sortent pas assez de l'ordinaire ?
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...&postcount=351
> 
> Chacun ses gouts hein.


Nan, c'est genre t'as pas bien compris et tu crois qu'on t'agresse.
Habituellement, je trouve les screens de CoP plutôt classe dont les tiens (comme ceux que tu cites). Ils donnent envie et me font bader de pas pouvoir y jouer.

Mais la je réagissais à ce que disais Pyjama Wallon "Tyler, tes screens sont géniaux..."
Or je trouvais ceux la en dessous de ce que j'avais pu voir et j'exposais le pourquoi. C'est ca faire chier ?!

----------


## Zeppo

Je ne crois pas que Tyler s'adressait à toi.  :;):

----------


## Hamtarotaro

Ya de l'aigri ce week end sur le topic, si ya trop de screen de stalker ben postez-en d'autre d'autre jeux, commentez ceux qui vous plaisent et laissez les autres poster leur énième Tof de stalker ou de mass effect.

En premiere page ya les règles du topic et ya pas marqué "ne postez pas plus de 3 screen de stalker par semaine sinon on vous émascule".

Ou alors on m'aurai menti. 


Prenez de la Vodka, ca va vous détendre!  ::ninja::

----------


## Aleas

Il-2 1946 (vu l'ambiance j'oserais pas poster un jeu 'mainstream'...et encore Il2 Morgoth en a déjà posté sur cette page  ::rolleyes:: )

Quatre petits screens juste comme ça : 









Ps: c'est un topic de screens, à moins de gros spoil et même si ça vous lasse tout le monde a le droit de poster les images qu'il veut. Mais c'est que mon avis.

*referme la porte vite vite*

----------


## Cyrop

Le tout c'est de pas s'énerver ok?  :^_^: 



Peace.

----------


## sun tzu

Mass effect 2 

Séquence émotion  ::cry::  :

----------


## Syntaxerror

> Il-2 1946 
> 
> Quatre petits screens juste comme ça


Wahou, c'est issu d'un mod les textures au sol?

----------


## Marty

> Ps: c'est un topic de screens, à moins de gros spoil et même si ça vous lasse tout le monde a le droit de poster les images qu'il veut. Mais c'est que mon avis.


Je rappelle qu'à la base, je faisais juste une petite critique ou je trouvais simplement dommage que les screens de Tyler soient, en gros, de moins bonnes qualités que ceux qu'il post habituellement.

Il est bizarre l'avion Japonais sinon sur ton screen. C'est le camouflage savane ?

Et quelques screens de No one lives forever ou j'avance doucement...

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Mass effect 2 
> 
> Séquence émotion  :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5df...ec5ef057d8.jpg


Tiens, moi j'ai mis le monument en face de la carcasse avec "Normandy" dessus .

----------


## Hamtarotaro

> Il-2 1946 (vu l'ambiance j'oserais pas poster un jeu 'mainstream'...et encore Il2 Morgoth en a déjà posté sur cette page )
> 
> Quatre petits screens juste comme ça : 
> 
> http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/v...photo/F4u1.jpg
> 
> http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/v...photo/ki84.jpg
> 
> http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/v...o/tempest2.jpg
> ...


La vache, mon jeu il ressemble pas a ça  ::cry::  .
Si je vais faire un tour sur le topic des manche a balai hardcore je trouverai de l'aide pour modder mon IL²? j'ai toujours galéré parmi la masse de mods.



Qui a salopé mon beau temple?  ::(:

----------


## Anton

> Tiens, moi j'ai mis le monument en face de la carcasse avec "Normandy" dessus .


Pareil  :Emo:

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Je rappelle qu'à la base, je faisais juste une petite critique ou je trouvais simplement dommage que les screens de Tyler soient, en gros, de moins bonnes qualités que ceux qu'il post habituellement.
> 
> Il est bizarre l'avion Japonais sinon sur ton screen. C'est le camouflage savane ?
> 
> Et quelques screens de No one lives forever ou j'avance doucement...
> 
> http://uppix.net/d/4/e/7aa75252909a6...575a25a9tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/e/f/5/f58c2b5b05432...c4a522fett.jpg
> ...


Le seul, l'unique NOLF. Prends ton temps... Il est super long  ::wub::

----------


## LeBabouin

Ca devrait être interdit ici les posts sans screen. Les S.T.A.L.K.E.R j'adore mais en 24x36 ça fout un peu les boules quand même, ou alors c'est la taille de ton écran  :haha: 
Là j'avais encore du mal à admettre qu'il faille freiner plus à bécane qu'en bagnole:


Les pif-paf entrée sur la roue avant, sortie en wheeling glissade c'est quand tu veux dans MOTOGP08

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Ca devrait être interdit ici les posts sans screen. Les S.T.A.L.K.E.R j'adore mais en 24x36 ça fout un peu les boules quand même, ou alors c'est la taille de ton écran 
> Là j'avais encore du mal à admettre qu'il faille freiner plus à bécane qu'en bagnole:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8f8...9f6e3dd569.jpg
> 
> Les pif-paf entrée sur la roue avant, sortie en wheeling glissade c'est quand tu veux dans MOTOGP08
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4bc...12345c49f2.jpg


Je suis un voyeur  ::P:  
... Et puis, je crois que tu vas être dégoûté :Perso, je posterais du stalker et du Mass Effect 2.

----------


## Syntaxerror

> Il est bizarre l'avion Japonais sinon sur ton screen. C'est le camouflage savane ?


Un genre de camouflage moucheté assez répandu sur les Oscars je crois :

----------


## Aleas

> Je rappelle qu'à la base, je faisais juste une petite critique ou je trouvais simplement dommage que les screens de Tyler soient, en gros, de moins bonnes qualités que ceux qu'il post habituellement.


Nan mais je te répondais pas spécialement à toi, mais c'est qu'à chaque nouveau jeu un minimum connu c'est la même, des tas de screen dudit jeu pis des gens qui râlent de pas voir autre chose. Alors je sais que l'humanité est connue pour répéter ses erreurs et ne pas comprendre des situations simples mais bon... ::|: 




> Il est bizarre l'avion Japonais sinon sur ton screen. C'est le camouflage savane ?


Nop un camouflage japonais 'banal'; tout comme les allemands, les japonais avaient parfois des schéma de camouflage très artistiques (pas forcément plus efficace que du classique d'ailleurs).

Hamtarotaro, t'est libre d'aller poster sur le topic dédié aux joysticks surexcités (humhum  ::ninja:: ) tu trouvera toujours des gens disposés à t'aider..mais effectivement Il2 et les mods c'est la jungle (même si elle s'éclaircit ces derniers temps).

edit: en plus je viens de voir que j'avais référencé le screen comme ki84...dois être un peu fatigué moi =.='

----------


## Marty

> Un genre de camouflage moucheté assez répandu sur les Oscars je crois :
> 
> http://www.armchairgeneral.com/rkkaw...i_43_Oscar.jpg





> Nop un camouflage japonais 'banal'; tout comme les allemands, les japonais avaient parfois des schéma de camouflage très artistiques (pas forcément plus efficace que du classique d'ailleurs).


Merci pour les précisions. C'est effectivement assez artistique et ca a de la gueule !  :;):

----------


## cwc

Pour changer un peu de _S.T.A.L.K.E.R_ et de _ME2_, voici des screens d'une ancienne partie de Call of Juarez (1er du nom)

_Ha ces dialogues...._


_Cette ambiance propice à la lecture_


Ho! Un plongeoir ::lol:: 


Yahhhaaaaa :cheveuxdansleventettoutça:


Même pas mal et l'eau est bonne  ::happy2::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ce jeu, je l'avais adoré !  ::wub:: 
Il vaut quoi le deux d'ailleurs ?

----------


## cwc

Je sais pas j'y ai pas joué mais y a une démo de disponible si tu veux

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Petite photo de famille sur *Bad Company 2*  :Cigare: 



J'avais un peu de sang dans les yeux par contre  ::sad:: 

PS: comment vous faites pour faire des miniatures cliquables sur le fofo ?

----------


## LeBabouin

> ... Et puis, je crois que tu vas être dégoûté :Perso, je posterais du stalker et du Mass Effect 2.


ME2 pas d'accord, c'est dégleu et tout raide. Vomi.

Je savais pas qu'il y avait du soleil en Ecosse:


J'ai un bug de texture (à gauche) sur toutes les maps custom:


Youpi banane comme on dit ici:


A propos de vomi, pourtant le floutage est au minimum:


Ca va gueuler pour le constat:


Je voudrais bien pouvoir lâcher des caisses comme ça!

----------


## cwc

> PS: comment vous faites pour faire des miniatures cliquables sur le fofo ?


On utilise ceci : http://tof.canardpc.com/  :;):

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

J'ai tenté plusieurs fois, mais il voulait pas de mon screen. Au départ c'était "erreur inattendue", après compression c'était "opération non conforme".

 :Emo:

----------


## Hamtarotaro

Opposing Force.

Ah cette bonne vielle clé anglaise.



Hmmmm



On est dans la merde chef!!!


HA HA, genre vous alliez me nettoyer!


Merci doc, putain il me restait plus qu'un mois a tirer.

----------


## LeBabouin

Bound in Blood, ça envoie le bois !


T'as vu mon cuir ?


T'as le droit d'y croire:


DTC:


Ca va être dur d'arriver au troquet:


O_o le con, il m'a pété un ongle:


la sexmachine s'arrête ?


C'est quoi qu'ils prennent comme lessive?

----------


## Euklif

> J'ai tenté plusieurs fois, mais il voulait pas de mon screen. Au départ c'était "erreur inattendue", après compression c'était "opération non conforme".


Pareil. Depuis, j'utilise uppix. Et tant pis pour les couleurs canardes ^^

----------


## KiwiX

> J'ai tenté plusieurs fois, mais il voulait pas de mon screen. Au départ c'était "erreur inattendue", après compression c'était "opération non conforme".


Taille max : 4 MO.

Il a merdé sur certains PNG récemment, du coup j'ai transformé ça en JPG et ça passe. Essaye, pour voir ?

----------


## L'invité

> Hmmmm
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/919...d66ac3d743.jpg


Tiens en parlant de cette image, comment ça se fait que Gordon soit employé du mois alors que le jour de la catastrophe est sont premier jour à Black Mesa? mmmmmm?  :tired: 

J'en dors plus la nuit.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Au départ c'était "erreur inattendue", après compression c'était "opération non conforme".


C'est parce que ton image est au format bmp.
Il faut mettre en jpeg, trop lourd sinon.

----------


## Hamtarotaro

> Tiens en parlant de cette image, comment ça se fait que Gordon soit employé du mois alors que le jour de la catastrophe est sont premier jour à Black Mesa? mmmmmm? 
> 
> J'en dors plus la nuit.


La je suis dans le locaux en surface ou Gordon travaillais avant d'avoir les accréditations pour rentre dans Black mesa.

----------


## Jean Pale

Wings Of Prey. L'art et la manière de tuer quelqu'un de plus faible que soi.

----------


## touriste

> Ce jeu, je l'avais adoré ! 
> Il vaut quoi le deux d'ailleurs ?


Un rail shoot où tu as game over si tu t'éloignes trop de ton coéquipier à ce que j'ai pu entendre

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> C'est parce que ton image est au format bmp.
> Il faut mettre en jpeg, trop lourd sinon.


Wabon  ::o: 
Pourtant j'avais pas dépassé les 4Mo...

Merci bien l'ami !

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Les screens plus haut m'avaient donné envie de le tester mais après ta description...

----------


## Killy

*Mass Effect 2* - Le mini jeu le plus passionnant de toute la galaxie 


 ::|:

----------


## LetoII

> *Mass Effect 2* - Le mini jeu le plus passionnant de toute la galaxie 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/be6...b3f83d8132.jpg


En même temps, vu tes stocks, tu peux arrêter hein  :^_^:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Vu ses stocks, il le trouve réellement passionnant en fait.

----------


## Olipro

Non, il y a été obligé. Si on ne passe pas des heures à faire ce mini-jeu, la victoire finale est bien moins reluisante (voire une défaite, si si) ... Se faire chier des heures pour une récompense, qui a dit RPG ?  ::P:

----------


## Ormindo

Bon bon bon. Sortons nos screens des vieux placards miteux infestés hannetons.

Ah ! Bon, mes vieux screens de Dungeons and Dragons online : Eberron Unlimited

Sachez tout d'abord que mon ordi est naze, et que si vous jouez à ce jeux, vous pouvez avoir des graphismes nettement supérieurs.

Près de la maison du Harbormaster :

Sur les quais : 

Les ruines de Gianthold (c'est laid, à cause de mon ordi) : 


Note : Sur certains screens, mon Pallouf a l'air applatit... C'est à cause de ma résolution loufoque, ça destroy les screenshots. Ne vous en faites pas, les personnages sont bien proportionnés.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Non, il y a été obligé. Si on ne passe pas des heures à faire ce mini-jeu, la victoire finale est bien moins reluisante (voire une défaite, si si) ... Se faire chier des heures pour une récompense, qui a dit RPG ?


Heu ? Toutes mes fins son très bonnes 

Spoiler Alert! 


( en gros tout le monde vivant à la fin )

 et il doit me rester genre 5k à 30k de ressources maxi ( sauf l'élement zéro qui doit tourner autour de 100k ).

Ce sont surtout les recherches qui donnent une victoire reluisante.

----------


## Olipro

> Heu ? Toutes mes fins son très bonnes 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ( en gros tout le monde vivant à la fin )
> 
>  et il doit me rester genre 5k à 30k de ressources maxi ( sauf l'élement zéro qui doit tourner autour de 100k ).
> 
> Ce sont surtout les recherches qui donnent une victoire reluisante.


Ma remarque impliquait qu'une telle masse de ressource était nécessaire aux recherches. Bien sur qu'une fois toutes effectuées, il n'est pas utile de trouver d'autres ressources.

----------


## Killy

Je soulève les foules  ::o: 

Non en fait, j'écume la galaxie à la recherche des anomalies pour tout voir et comme j'aime pas trop laisser des planètes non explorées j'ai commencé par systématiquement les vider de leurs ressources. 

Là j'ai arrêté, je pose une sonde si y'a pas d'anomalie et je passe à la suivante. Mais même ça y'en a pleeiiiiiiin  :tired:

----------


## MessMouss

> *Mass Effect 2* - Le mini jeu le plus passionnant de toute la galaxie 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/be6...b3f83d8132.jpg


C'est rien de le dire...je déteste cette partie du jeu...ils auraient pû mettre quelques bastions afin que nous puissions défourailler. Poil au nez.

----------


## Tyler Durden

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R Call of Pripyat*

----------


## Morgoth

::O:   :Emo:   :Bave:   ::w00t::

----------


## Anonyme2016

La première est impressionnante  ::O: .

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Purée, plus je vois des screen de CoP, plus j'ai envie d'abandonner ma partie de Mass Effect pour m'y mettre sérieusement...

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Purée, plus je vois des screen de CoP, plus j'ai envie d'abandonner ma partie de Mass Effect pour m'y mettre sérieusement...


*Fonce.*

----------


## LeBabouin

> Wings Of Prey. L'art et la manière de tuer quelqu'un de plus faible que soi.
> 
> http://uppix.net/3/9/6/2d44e3e11234f...d94e3b3dtt.jpg


 ::o:

----------


## Kamasa

> Purée, plus je vois des screen de CoP posté par Tyler Durden, plus j'ai envie d'abandonner ma partie de Mass Effect pour lui taper dessus comme un sourd pour pas avoir mis de lien cliquable.


réparé :con:
C'est vrai quoi, c'est frustrant  ::o:

----------


## Marty

> La première est impressionnante .


Clair !  :Bave: 
J'aime bien le troisième aussi.

----------


## LeBabouin

> réparé :con:
> C'est vrai quoi, c'est frustrant


M'est avis qu'il joue en tout low et il a honte :<_<:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> M'est avis qu'il joue en tout low et il a honte


Nan c est le forum qui me les resize sans me demander mon avis, en cliquant sur le numéro de mon post en haut à droite, on les a en version plus grande mais toujours pas d origine.

Je crois que je ne me lasserai jamais de "photographier" la zone. ::wub::

----------


## Silver

> Purée, plus je vois des screen de CoP, plus j'ai envie d'abandonner ma partie de Mass Effect pour m'y mettre sérieusement...


A noter que quand on compare les screens des deux jeux on a :

- CoP avec des décors très photoréalistes et une ambiance de jeu facile à ressentir, qui plus est très immersive avec la vue à la 1ère personne.
- ME 2 avec... des visages pour dire que les cinématiques sont belles, et quelques dialogues rigolos pour dire que c'est un RPG.

 ::ninja:: 

Bon j'exagère mais c'est parce que je vais bientôt récupérer ma connexion à la maison, et j'ai deux semaines de screens à poster (en résumant).

----------


## Darkath

> réparé :con:
> C'est vrai quoi, c'est frustrant


Clique droit : afficher l'image dans un nouvel onglet  :;):  (enfin c'est toujours resizé par photobucket mais bon, ce bolos connait surement pas tof.canardPC  ::P: )

----------


## Say hello

> A noter que quand on compare les screens des deux jeux on a :
> 
> - CoP avec des décors très photoréalistes et une ambiance de jeu facile à ressentir, qui plus est très immersive avec la vue à la 1ère personne.
> - ME 2 avec... des visages pour dire que les cinématiques sont belles, et quelques dialogues rigolos pour dire que c'est un RPG.
> 
> 
> 
> Bon j'exagère mais c'est parce que je vais bientôt récupérer ma connexion à la maison, et j'ai deux semaines de screens à poster (en résumant).


Pour ME2 c'est parce qu'avec un background super profond et travaillé sur 2 jeux c'est pas évident à rendre en quelques screen seulement.  ::P:

----------


## Olipro



----------


## Mr.Pipboy

C'est quoi votre mod pour voir le masque là ? Et pour enlever l'interface aussi ?

----------


## Mingus

Je peux pas faire tourner Pripyat décemment en activant les sunlights, donc arrêtez de me faire baver avec vos effets  :Bave: 

Edit post au-dessus : Le mod de fwouedd, disponible dans le sous-forum associé, topic sur l'objectif immersion  :;):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Je peux pas faire tourner Pripyat décemment en activant les sunlights, donc arrêtez de me faire baver avec vos effets 
> 
> Edit post au-dessus : Le mod de fwouedd, disponible dans le sous-forum associé, topic sur l'objectif immersion


Merci !

----------


## L'invité

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY FRAKKIN' GOD ! Je vous assure que j'ai eu la bonne grosse goutte de sueur au front à ce moment là... passer silencieusement entre des sangsues endormies, je le ferais pas tout les jours dans Stalker


C'est pas un peu du gros spoil ça?  ::|:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> C'est pas un peu du gros spoil ça?


Au hasard non ? Mais vu que je t'aime bien je vais l'enlever.

'chier merde  ::(:

----------


## L'invité

Ba mets les liens sans miniatures et avec la balises spoilers.
Mais serieux j'était pas du tout au courant de cette mission et j'aurai bien aimé gardé la surprise. Surtout qu'elle à l'air énorme!  :Bave:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> ce bolos connait surement pas tof.canardPC )


C est toi apparemment qui ne connait pas "tof.canardPC", car vu comment il dégrade les images... bof bof.

----------


## gripoil

Toujours en attente d'une beta du 2 plus ouverte une partie avec un pote et ethereal.

 



Jusqu'a ce qu'un gros crash vient tout casser  ::cry::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Il y a quelqu'un ?


Des aliens qui font les clowns avec la vitre blindée



La dame Tequila sur le point d'accoucher

----------


## war-p

> Toujours en attente d'une beta du 2 plus ouverte une partie avec un pote et ethereal.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/662...fcd01c6454.jpg 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f1a...d77c566c10.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/662...c137f5f0e8.jpg
> 
> Jusqu'a ce qu'un gros crash vient tout casser


C'est vraiment la bêta du 2? (ou je suis un gros neuneu qui a rien compris  ::): ?
Non parce que de la 2D pour un jeu qui est censé être en 3D au final...)

----------


## spawn_92

> C'est vraiment la bêta du 2? (ou je suis un gros neuneu qui a rien compris ?
> Non parce que de la 2D pour un jeu qui est censé être en 3D au final...)


Tu es un gros neuneu qui a rien compris.
C'est le premier  ::P: .

----------


## war-p

> Tu es un gros neuneu qui a rien compris.
> C'est le premier .


Ahhh... et oui je suis un inculte qui a passé sa vie sur Total Anihilation...  :B):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Et là on se ballade, pépère histoire de trouver des artefacts par une petite nuit bien fraîche quand tout à coup une saloperie de poulpe sur pattes apparaît juste devant et vous met un crochet du droit qui vous envoie à perpette :



Les boules les boules LES BOULES  :Emo:

----------


## Zeppo

> Ahhh... et oui je suis un inculte qui a passé sa vie sur Total Anihilation...


 :Bave: 




> La dame Tequila sur le point d'accoucher


T'as fais une vidéo? j'veux dire ; je jouerais probablement jamais à AvP 3. Et je reste curieux de voir ce qui arrive à téquila, et j'aime bien regarder quelqu'un jouer à un jeu qui me ferait trop flipper  ::P:  (Je suis extrêmement peureux)

----------


## touriste

Bon c'est pas bientot fini les screen de stalker par paquet de 10 ? Il y a un topic pour ca ...Au final, j'ai plus l'impression de voir 15 fois la meme screen.

----------


## ziltoïd

Tu préfères les laidrons de ME 2? Pas moi  ::P: .

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> T'as fais une vidéo? j'veux dire ; je jouerais probablement jamais à AvP 3. Et je reste curieux de voir ce qui arrive à téquila, et j'aime bien regarder quelqu'un jouer à un jeu qui me ferait trop flipper  (Je suis extrêmement peureux)


Tu veux des vidéos, vas sur le topic dédié  ::): 

Ou directement à partir de la page 54 à 55.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> La dame Tequila sur le point d'accoucher 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/93e...12cb8e5bc3.jpg


On dirait Lara croft.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/305...04fa2f8c3d.jpg


Trop beau celui là  ::wub::

----------


## LeBabouin

> Nan c est le forum qui me les resize sans me demander mon avis, en cliquant sur le numéro de mon post en haut à droite, on les a en version plus grande mais toujours pas d origine.
> 
> Je crois que je ne me lasserai jamais de "photographier" la zone.
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...0-18-40_ju.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...0-16-12_ju.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...0-15-49_ju.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...0-14-55_ju.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...0-13-42_ju.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...0-12-12_ju.jpg


Aaaah cool, comment ça soulage !

Ici la Degtyarev DT démontée d'un char en single player importée en MP par Herr Klugscheisser:


Dont voici quelques délires:

----------


## Zeppo

> Tu veux des vidéos, vas sur le topic dédié 
> 
> Ou directement à partir de la page 54 à 55.



Ouais, c'est pour ça que je t'ai demandé si t'as fait une vidéo et que tu l'uploaderas, car tu as arrêté tes autres vidéos au moment où tu la raccompagnes  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ouais, c'est pour ça que je t'ai demandé si t'as fait une vidéo et que tu l'uploaderas, car tu as arrêté tes autres vidéos au moment où tu la raccompagnes


Ah dommage, je n'en ai pas fait alors que c'était vraiment pas mal.

----------


## Logan

*Aliens Vs Predator*

Attention, derrières ces belles images se cache un jeu de daube mais alors quelque chose de bien.

----------


## M.Rick75

*2 Bichockos*
J'ai commencé (pas longtemps) et j'ai trouvé ça chiant, puis je suis passé à Stalker CoP. Après avoir terminé ce dernier, je suis retourné dans les eaux de Rapture et ai fini par y retrouver ce petit truc d'ambiance que j'avais ressenti avec le premier, cette ville en totale déréliction et ses chrosomes complètement fusillés du cerveau.
C'est pas ultime mais c'est sympathique (bien plus que ma première impression).

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Bon c'est pas bientot fini les screen de stalker par paquet de 10 ? Il y a un topic pour ca ...Au final, j'ai plus l'impression de voir 15 fois la meme screen.


Tout le monde ne va pas sur les topics stalker, c'est mieux d'en faire profiter à un maximum de personnes non ?

EDIT : J'en ai d'ailleurs une nouvelle fournée :



J'adore les éclairs dans ce jeu ( surtout quand ils couvrent mes coups de feu de mon Dragunov ):





Snif, c'est beau un cadavre dans S:CoP :



MOUHAHAHA ! Vengeance ! Pour m'avoir foutu les boules :



D'ailleurs me suis bien amusé avec cette sangsue après l'avoir blessé au bras et à la jambe, la voir boitée et avec le bras recroquevillé m'a offert une sensation de plaisir hors norme. J'en rajoute mais c'est tellment bon  ::wub:: .

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Bon c'est pas bientot fini les screen de stalker par paquet de 10 ? Il y a un topic pour ca ...Au final, j'ai plus l'impression de voir 15 fois la meme screen.


Quand on met du Mass Effect ça gueule, du Stalker ça gueule, du Dragon Age ça gueule... en gros, vous avez maintenant le droit de poster un seul screen par jour et par message, et à seule condition que ce soit un jeu indé dont tout le monde se carre ou un machin qui remonte à 1990.

----------


## L'invité

> Quand on met du Mass Effect ça gueule, du Stalker ça gueule, du Dragon Age ça gueule... en gros, vous avez maintenant le droit de poster un seul screen par jour et par message, et à seule condition que ce soit un jeu indé dont tout le monde se carre ou un machin qui remonte à 1990.


OK.  :Cigare: 


Mais sinon je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi.  :;):

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

:Cigare:

----------


## NeoOoeN

*Vanguard*, le mmo mystérieux.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Bon c'est pas bientot fini les screen de stalker par paquet de 10 ? Il y a un topic pour ca ...Au final, j'ai plus l'impression de voir 15 fois la meme screen.


Le truc c'est que les screens de STALKER pète la classe, alors que ceux de pas d'effect ou moushock non.

 ::(:

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

En screenshot Stalker ça donne souvent pas grand chose. C'est une ambiance qu'il faut voir tourner.

EDIT: quoique les derniers ont de la gueule. 
Bizarre j'ai tout au max mais j'ai l'impression que ça donne pas aussi bien ...

----------


## KiwiX

> http://uppix.net/3/9/6/d54c2b73572d7...64048cf1tt.jpg


Classe tes screens, Monsieur  :;): 




> Trop beau celui là


+1  ::o: 




> Bon c'est pas bientot fini les screen de stalker par paquet de 10 ? Il y a un topic pour ca ...Au final, j'ai plus l'impression de voir 15 fois la meme screen.


Et allez, ça continue.  ::|:

----------


## touriste

> Quand on met du Mass Effect ça gueule, du Stalker ça gueule, du Dragon Age ça gueule... en gros, vous avez maintenant le droit de poster un seul screen par jour et par message, et à seule condition que ce soit un jeu indé dont tout le monde se carre ou un machin qui remonte à 1990.


Bah écoute, il y a une limite. A chaque fois que quelqu'un poste du stalker ou du mass effect, c'est 6 screens à la fois. Si vous en postiez moins sur chaque post, ca passerait mieux et ca serait plus dispersé.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Chouette ambiance ici...  :tired:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

La faute aux mecs qui balancent des screens de CoP / ME2 / DAO...  ::ninja::

----------


## francou008

J'ai joui.

----------


## ziltoïd

Il est sorti?

----------


## Aghora

Les fans de Stalker et de la Zone sont des grands malades.
Les graphismes sont magnifiques, on dirait du photo réalisme...mais desfois on a l'impression que si vous en aviez la possibilité, vous prendriez votre appareil photo, vos tongs, votre short et votre masque à gaz pour y faire du tourisme. Personnellement c'est le dernier endroit imaginaire où j'aimerais me trouver après le Von Braun de System Shock 2.

MER VS ETE FOU  ::O: .

----------


## francou008

> Il est sorti?


Ce matin.  :Bave:

----------


## Nelfe

On veut un topo, TOUT DE SUITE !

----------


## Aghora

Réponds. Maintenant.

----------


## francou008

Ca me rappelle un peu Léa passion vétérinaire, niveau gameplay, je pensais pas que ça changerait autant.

On peut customiser la casquette des officiers de la division Das Reich avec des pins, et les autocollants sont proposés en DLC payants.

----------


## Kamasa

Si avec ce genre de contenu il ne dépasse pas les ventes de tous les Sims cumulés, c'est vraiment qu'il n'y a pas de justice  ::o:

----------


## Augen13

La fin d'une bonne partie qui a pourtant très mal commencé (un écart de 10-12 skills des les dix premières minutes). Il y a plus important que le skill, une team qui c'est joué sur plusieurs plans et qui n'abandonne pas.
Marre de tomber sur des vendues ou des rageurexits.  :tired: 



Mon pseudo est Teikain, malgré mon faible score  ::|:  j'ai quand même détruit six tourelles.

Edit: Arf j'ai oublié le titre, c'est : League of legends.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Un ancien Seigneur des anneaux ?

----------


## Anonyme871

Nom du jeu svp.

----------


## Tien 12

Gripoil, tu pourrais me rappeler le nom de ce jeu, ma copine s'arrache les cheveux pour s'en souvenir...


Merci.

----------


## Anonyme871

C'est Starcraft, non ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ouaip, pour l'image de Gripoil j'pensais que c'était ça. Si on foutait le nom des jeux...

----------


## gripoil

Pardon, j'l'avais nommé dans la série précédente et je pensais qu'on s'en rappelait tous. En plus j'fais référence a "la beta du 2" dans le post.

Starcraft les mecs putain !

En tous cas j'suis vraiment une grosse merde a ce jeu, c'est trop pour les leetzorz coréens  ::P:

----------


## Euklif

Ca fait pas assez rebelle faut croire ^^

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Ca fait pas assez rebelle faut croire ^^
> 
> http://uppix.net/4/7/b/6df9448b885e6...fc912e4dtt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/1/f/2/34fcdccf89134...3dbe3412tt.jpg http://uppix.net/b/8/5/9116221ad4f8b...57932143tt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/d/3/0/87bcdd567cdce...d39d829ftt.jpg http://uppix.net/1/5/a/48106bce79392...90a23e3btt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/6/c/5/afb236a33d248...f4e89860tt.jpg http://uppix.net/7/4/d/90103896ee414...42f9c273tt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/e/5/c/867498f3ddbad...be58e1ddtt.jpg


T'as pas *écrit* le nom du jeu ! Comment tu veux qu'on d'vine ?!  ::ninja::

----------


## gripoil

> Ca fait pas assez rebelle faut croire ^^
> 
> http://uppix.net/4/7/b/6df9448b885e6...fc912e4dtt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/1/f/2/34fcdccf89134...3dbe3412tt.jpg http://uppix.net/b/8/5/9116221ad4f8b...57932143tt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/d/3/0/87bcdd567cdce...d39d829ftt.jpg http://uppix.net/1/5/a/48106bce79392...90a23e3btt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/6/c/5/afb236a33d248...f4e89860tt.jpg http://uppix.net/7/4/d/90103896ee414...42f9c273tt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/e/5/c/867498f3ddbad...be58e1ddtt.jpg


Stop les screens de stalker putain !  ::rolleyes::  (C'est bien ce jeu avec des bouts de devs de stalker dedans ? Sinon ma blague est nulle  ::ninja::  )

Ca fait deux vagues de screens de boiling point, ça m'donne trop envie d'essayer de surmonter ce jeu  ::P: 

Je sens que j'vais essayer dès que j'ai finis mes 2/3 jeux en attente.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Bon j'ai mis un peu de tout. Comme ça pas de jaloux!

----------


## Euklif

> T'as pas *écrit* le nom du jeu ! Comment tu veux qu'on d'vine ?!


Regarde mieux  ::ninja:: 




> Ca fait deux vagues de screens de boiling point, ça m'donne trop envie d'essayer de surmonter ce jeu


J'essaie de le mettre un peu en valeur aussi (et c'est la troisième série de screen BP en ce qui me concerne  ::ninja:: ). J'posterais ça sinon :

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Bon j'ai mis un peu de tout. Comme ça pas de jaloux!


Et les noms des jeux bordel !?  :tired: 

???
ME2
Trine
Encore ME2 (?)

----------


## gripoil

Je crois que nous avons affaire a League of Legends pour le post un peu au dessus.

----------


## Anonyme871

Finalement on y arrive, le topic se transforme en jeu du screen.

----------


## cooly08

> Et les noms des jeux bordel !? 
> 
> ???
> ME2
> Trine
> Encore ME2 (?)


Pour son premier screen je dirai Lucidity, le dernier Lucas Art en 2D qu'était sensé faire un effet Braid.  :haha:

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Bon j'ai mis un peu de tout. Comme ça pas de jaloux!


C'est quoi la première please ?
J'ai envie de jouer à des trucs avec une ambiance à la Burton en ce moment.

----------


## Nelfe

> Et les noms des jeux bordel !? 
> 
> ???
> ME2
> Trine
> Encore ME2 (?)


Y'a du Torchlight aussi.

----------


## Redlight

> Et les noms des jeux bordel !? 
> 
> ???
> ME2
> Trine
> Encore ME2 (?)


Torchlight également

----------


## Jahwel

> Et les noms des jeux bordel !? 
> 
> ???
> ME2
> Trine
> Encore ME2 (?)


Y'a du Torchlight aussi. :groslourd:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Rhoo les noobs c'est Lucidity  :tired:  
Jeux très sympa et reposant. Quelques problèmes de gameplay cependant mais rien de très chiant.

Voyez quand on poste quelques screens différents hein  ::):

----------


## ziltoïd

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/738...b89a89fe90.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d47...e816ba6b91.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/927...c4b91f4f56.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/eba...9fec71ebba.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/00b...d0cb080718.jpg
> ...


Y a trop de ME2 :chieur:.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Rhoo les noobs c'est Lucidity


Avoue, tu l'as posté juste pour pouvoir dire ça.  :tired:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

J'en rajoute un  :tired:

----------


## ziltoïd

> Bon j'ai mis un peu de tout. Comme ça pas de jaloux!


Y a trop de ME2 :chieur:.

----------


## Euklif

> Voyez quand on poste quelques screens différents hein


Les doigts se crispent et t'empêche d'écrire le nom du jeu?
Remarque, ça génère des sacrés posts indispensable comme ça au moins.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Les doigts se crispent et t'empêche d'écrire le nom du jeu?
> Remarque, ça génère des sacrés posts indispensable comme ça au moins.


Voilà, oui.

----------


## kayl257

> Les doigts se crispent et t'empêche d'écrire le nom du jeu?


Fear 2

----------


## gripoil

> J'en rajoute un 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4eb...51d8578607.jpg


BOUH!!!

'tain c'est quand même trop bon fear. Dommage qu'on ne se laisse pas avoir plusieurs fois par les techniques de flippe. En tous cas ça marche pas sur moi au bout de la deuxième, mais je reste admiratif devant les idées et la réalisation de tous ces petits évenements.  ::wub:: 

Nombre de fois que j'ai chargé la save d'il y'a 3 minutes juste pour bien revoir les passages.  ::P:

----------


## touriste

Merci a El Mariachi au carré d'égayer ce topic par un large choix de jeux :D

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

FEAR, j'ai cru que c'était Lucidity...  ::mellow::

----------


## KiwiX

> J'en rajoute un 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4eb...51d8578607.jpg


Nom du jeu ?  :tired:  :enrajouteunecouche:



Spoiler Alert! 


Oui, FEAR2, je sais.

----------


## znokiss

Oui, on sait et on devine parfois les putains noms des jeux mais putain depuis le temps qu'on le répète, putain, on pourrait prendre la putain d'habitude d'écrire les putains de noms, bordel.

----------


## gripoil

Z'avez vu ce skill changement de côté sur le dernier.  :B): 

Ah oui le jeu c'est The Grand Tetris Super Challenge Japan Revolution Extreme 3000 Master Edition. (Ou un truc du genre en plus court)

----------


## Anton

*Solitaire*



 :tired:

----------


## gripoil

Nom de Dieu nous sommes en train de perdre le topic  ::o: 

Vite un screen de Ellis chargé comme un mulet.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Anton je te hais  :tired: 

Tu m' a spoiler le solitaire  :tired: 

honte sur toi pour 20 générations.

----------


## Redlight

Hey je suis sur qu'en reprennant chaque screens de ME2 poster ici on pourrait refaire le jeux en stop-motion!!!!

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Stalker aussi je crois :D

----------


## Anton

> Anton je te hais 
> 
> Tu m' a spoiler le solitaire 
> 
> honte sur toi pour 20 générations.


Là, oui  :tired: 



 ::o:

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## MrChris

> Là, oui 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/da0730f...adcb10d2dc.jpg


1543 parties de jouées... et sinon la vie tout ça ?  :Emo:

----------


## Anton

En ce moment, la virtualité s'avère préférable à la réalité.

----------


## ouk

Tu dois te faire chier au taf, mais d'une force  ::lol::

----------


## znokiss

> En ce moment, la virtualité s'avère préférable à la réalité.


Et c'est vrai aussi pour le HC ?
:batard:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Merci a El Mariachi au carré d'égayer ce topic par un large choix de jeux :D


Oh ben si je peux aider  ::P:

----------


## Hamtarotaro

Une course bien sympa Crown plaza raceway.


La même sous la pluie, et ma CG qui rend l'âme.  ::(:

----------


## terciperix

Piou piou, mange mon sabre :B): .


Edit : Star War knight of the old republic 2

----------


## ziltoïd

Nom du jeu?Kotor je suppose.

----------


## Nelfe

KotOR 2, sur Onderon je crois.

----------


## Canard WC

Mass Effect premier du nom !

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## Marty

> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...1-13-27_ju.jpg


Ahah, la dernière, on dirait une sorte de mise en abysme entre le masque et les chiottes.
Vraiment chouette tes deux dernière séries.

----------


## hommedumatch

*Roller Coaster Tycoon 3*
Work in progress sur ma vidéo "concert *Thriller* de Michael Jackson".
Dommage que je n'ai plus l'extension *Wild!* J'aurai pu ajouter une vue d'hélicoptère, avec en prime, un assassinat du chanteur avec fusil à lunette de fléchettes tranquillisantes.
Il reste quelques réglages à faire avant l'upload sur youtube.


Avec le système de feux d'artifices, ça pète dans tous les sens.

Ecouter un mix de Thriller sans le rire diabolique est un sacrilège.

Des animateurs en costumes d'ours pour jouer les loups garous en fond de décor.


Message personnel en fin de video.

----------


## Morgoth

Du une-roue, euh, non, du un-flotteur !  ::o: 





This is the End...



Un F-86 quelque peu dégainé...



Encore plus balèze que David Copperfield, l'homme qui s'éjectait à l'envers !  ::o:

----------


## Aleas

Comment t'a fait sur la dernière ?   ::o: 

Je veux savoir !  ::o: 

Cette technique ultime complètera parfaitement mon combo pont + IA  :^_^:

----------


## gripoil

Call of ze fuckin' zone !
Tiens ! Prends ça dans ta gueule ! C'est une bombe intersidérale qui te transformera en gros tas d'merde thermo plasmique et qui te fera des tâches que même ЅЌЎР МДСНЇЙЗ il pourra pas te les enlever !

----------


## Colink

Mass Effect: Stalker édition  ::ninja::  

Spoiler Alert! 


Stranglehold



Celle là, il l'a vue arriver

Mais je pense qu'il l'a également sentie passer

Quand Tequila n'a rien de mieux à faire que jouer avec un chariot

Bullseye

Avec un saignement de nez comme ça, on se croirait dans un anime japonais

Quel beau gosse ce Tequila

Cay bow

Je découvre ce jeu, acheté aujourd'hui pour 3€ après le visionnage de Hard Boiled, et j'amuse pas mal: un bon jeu pop corn, assez difficile, avec de l'action non-stop, et des BAYSPLOSIONS§§§ de partout. Je trouve qu'il y a un aspect assez Balls of Steel-esque dans ce jeu, de par le coté hyper classe de Chow Yun Fat, jamais décoiffé, avec le costard parfait, qui se nettoie avec les Medikits (véridique!).

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## gripoil

Déglinguage de snorks au lance grenades.


Assis ! Sage ! Bien tiens voilà un susucre.


Cette saloperie a survécu au headshot au snipe. C'était stressant après.


C'est l'heure de la prière des jawas.


Hey il a trop le style ton sourire.


T'as comme un soucis mon gars.




Hop plus de screens de Call of Pripyat pour moi.

Punaise quel jeu mais quel jeu. Même la fin pas terrible est en fait terrible, on s'attend toujours a une catastrophe monumentale quand on entends les gens déçus parler de la fin d'un jeu, bah moi j'ai trouvé ça sympa.

----------


## JudaGrumme

Le dernier screen envoie du paté§  ::o: 

Wait... :tired:

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Alien vs Predator

Hooo la belle verte pisse !

 ::):

----------


## Sao

Moi aussi je *Mass Effect 2* parce que c'est trop bien, tant pis pour les râleurs.

----------


## Jean Pale

Magnifique !  ::o: 

Haha, Gripoil il a un petit FoV !

----------


## Halpern

> C'est leur de la prière des jawas.

----------


## Anonyme871

> *Roller Coaster Tycoon 3*
> Work in progress sur ma vidéo "concert *Thriller* de Michael Jackson".
> ]


Tu postera la vidéo sur le topic des videos ?

----------


## byte_a_dudule

J'en connais un qui a fini en casse-croûte pour le goûter de 16h.

----------


## gripoil

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/508d...0d0c7852da.jpg


HOLY SANTA MARIA MADRE DE DIOS §  ::o: 
C'est corrigé :x




> Magnifique !
> 
> Haha, Gripoil il a un petit FoV !


CTB! J'aime pas le fov large dans stalker, on voit trop les bras toussa, ça l'fait moyen je trouve. Pis c'est nettement mieux de voir moins large bande de flipettes !

----------


## touriste

La bite de Jean Pale a un petit FOV? Wait..  :tired:

----------


## saddysally

*Interstate "Never get out of the car" '76*

  

Ça bave bien le jpeg  ::(: 


♫ I believe I can fly ♪


Heureusement, à la fin de la journée, après avoir pansé plaies et bosses, j'ai mon poto pour me reposer en matant le paysage.

----------


## Aghora

Ah oui, les personnage cubiques !  ::XD::

----------


## saddysally

Euh... avant que quelqu'un hurle à l'imposture, la dernière image issue d'une "cinématique" a été retouchée. En vrai, c'est du 640x480.  :;):

----------


## Jean Pale

> La bite de Jean Pale a un petit FOV? Wait..


Ca me perturbe.  ::sad::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Nouveaux clichés de la zone.






Screen bonus, c'est la lumière du soleil couchant qui m'a aidé à localiser le sniper qui a décimé toute mon équipe, son ombre la trahi  ::o:  !

----------


## gripoil

> *Interstate "Never get out of the car" '76*
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ddd...e251db6d30.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/be7...53c1cf0ac5.jpg 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/702...23acd5ede8.jpg
> Ça bave bien le jpeg 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/854...e184181a98.jpg
> ♫ I believe I can fly ♪
> 
> ...


T'es en glide bidouillé avec un wrapper ?
Comme t'as peut être vu sur le topic de gog avec dgvoodoo j'ai un resultat sympa mais une stabilité faible. Si tu peux poster tes bidouilles ça serait kewl  ::P:

----------


## saddysally

Tournée générale! Cuvée spéciale du patron! 
(*Sacred 2*)



Aaaah! Mais keskecé? Ça pique un peu, non?! 
(*Mass "Blacksmith" Effect 2* 

Spoiler Alert! 


aka *Vagrant Story*

  ::ninja:: )



Mais? Je porte pourtant mon amulette "stomach fire resistance +12" 
(<tousse>*TES*<tousse> *IV : Oblivion*)



Vé les lopettes! C'te gnôle, c'est trop d'la bonne!
(*Dead Space*)



**************************************************  ******************


@gripoil : merci beaucoup d'avoir relayé l'info pour dgvoodoo! Cela me fait ressortir des jeux que je croyais à jamais "injouables"^^ Mais c'est clair qu'il faut aimer la bidouille. Je poste ma config glide sur le topic GOG tantôt.

----------


## Olipro

Décidément je ne me lasse pas de tes screens de Stalker, Tyler !
L'ambiance est super bien retranscrite.

----------


## vindhler

J'en connais qui a plus longtemps à vivre...


STALKER, un jeu qui fait pas dans la pitié.

----------


## Morgoth

> Nouveaux clichés de la zone.
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...6-53-42_ju.jpg


Whao diantre de fichtre de bite de tut de zoui de bziim de vroum de Mouais.

C'est exactement (mais vraiment au pixel près) le même et exact modèle de Desert Eagle que dans SoF1.  ::O:   ::o:   ::o:   ::o:

----------


## Sylvine

> Whao diantre de fichtre de bite de tut de zoui de bziim de vroum de Mouais.
> 
> C'est exactement (mais vraiment au pixel près) le même et exact modèle de Desert Eagle que dans SoF1.


Ouais, ou dans FarCry, ou dans quasiment n'importe quel jeu avec un Desert Eagle...

----------


## Morgoth

> Ouais, ou dans FarCry, ou dans quasiment n'importe quel jeu avec un Desert Eagle...


Non, justement.

----------


## Sylvine

> Non, justement.


Ba un peu quand même.

----------


## Olipro

C'est un desert eagle en même temps, pas 36 façons de le représenter.

Mon dernier coup de coeur : Star Trek Bridge Commander, avec le mod Kobayashi Maru (le fameux simulateur impossible de Star Fleet)

Mon vaisseau de classe Galaxy de la campagne principale, classique.


Et là, ô joie, le mod ajoute un mode de jeu unique ou l'on peut faire un peu tout
Qu'est ce que ça fait de se prendre pour le capitaine Janeway ?


Ou pour ...


le Capitaine Kirk !


Et c'est ultra-complexe comme jeu


Bien fourni


et encore très complexe :D


Un peu de diplomatie ... avec des Cardassiens !?


(en gros, ce jeu méconnu propose de diriger un vaisseau de Starfleet en tant que Capitaine. C'est à dire, en vue FPS, on donne les ordres à haute voix, on se balade dans la passerelle de commandement (grace au mod), on prend des décisions, et on doit gérer des trilliards de paramètres complexes de ce simulateur de vaisseau (grace au mod encore).)

----------


## Morgoth

Oui bien sûr, c'est la même arme. Il est normal qu'elles se ressemblent, encore heureux.

Mais là, c'est vraiment les même proportions à l'écran, le même point de vue...

A ce niveau, j'ai l'impression que quelqu'un a fait une capture d'écran du Desert Eagle de SoF1 et l'a balancé dans CoP.

Tiens, la seule bonne image que j'ai trouvée, la ressemblance me paraît évidente (plus que dans Far Cry par exemple) :

  ::):

----------


## gripoil

> Oui bien sûr, c'est la même arme. Il est normal qu'elles se ressemblent, encore heureux.
> 
> Mais là, c'est vraiment les même proportions à l'écran, le même point de vue...
> 
> A ce niveau, j'ai l'impression que quelqu'un a fait une capture d'écran du Desert Eagle de SoF1 et l'a balancé dans CoP.
> 
> Tiens, la seule bonne image que j'ai trouvée, la ressemblance me paraît évidente (plus que dans Far Cry par exemple) :
> 
> http://www.soldier-of-fortune.com/so..._bigpistol.jpg


Bof, juste au niveau de l'angle toussa. Mais sinon pas plus qu'un autre. Alors hein oh ça suffit les délires la. Poste des screens de vieux coucous au lieu de dire des bétises.

----------


## saddysally

Pour Morgoth, tapez 1.
Pour Sylvine, tapez 2. 
 ::ninja:: 

edit : félicitations sinon au grand reporter de la zone Tyler Durlen.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> félicitations sinon au grand reporter de la zone Tyler Durlen.


Merci bien biatch.

----------


## M0mo

Tropico 3 avec une difficulté de 150 %

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Merci bien biatch.


D'ici deux / trois semaines, je recevrai une nouvelle config'. J'pourrai spamer ta boîte pour savoir ce que tu as exactement modifié dans CoP ?

Parce que après tes screens, j'veux pas jouer autrement.

----------


## Jean Pale

Fake, c'est le Desert Eagle de KF.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Fake, c'est le Desert Eagle de Counter Strike.

----------


## vindhler

Je suis mort, mais je le sais pas encore...




 ::wacko::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

C'est nouveau les champignons ?  :Bave:

----------


## Menkar

Wait a minute. Wait a minute Doc, uh, are you telling me you built a time machine... out of a DeLorean?

----------


## Say hello

Fake§§
Suffit d'utiliser la police Arial bold dans paint.  :Cigare:

----------


## Menkar

A la limite je te fais une vidéo.

En tout cas :


Bienvenue dans le jeu le plus classe du monde.  :B):

----------


## KiwiX

:Cigare: 



Fail


Fail²

----------


## Say hello

> A la limite je te fais une vidéo.
> 
> En tout cas :
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/s/92732744-3.jpg
> 
> Bienvenue dans le jeu le plus classe du monde.


Mais ça ferait du bug pas plausible.

Enfin je vois pas comment une méthode "dernière date de lancement" irait chercher le résultat qu'on trouverait dans une méthode "date avant lancement".
Wtf.

Mais d'un autre côté, en tapant "dernière date de lancement" et "date avant lancement" je vois venir les doigts boudinés d'un dev de Valve qui se démène avec des variables aux noms abrégés voir amputés.

Du coup je testerais, j'avancerais de 1 semaine l'horloge de mon pc, je lancerais un jeu puis je remettrait l'heure normale, je verrais bien ce que dira Steam.

----------


## Colink

Apparemment, je ne suis pas le seul à créer des paradoxes temporels?
EDIT HS: Touhou, c'est le bien, mais c'est dur, je viens de casser mon pad 360 de rage  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Darkath

Moi aussi il me dit que la dernière fois que j'ai joué a stalker c'est demain ...

----------


## Menkar

Steam est peut-être à l'heure des USA.

----------


## Anonyme1023

> A la limite je te fais une vidéo.
> 
> En tout cas :
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/s/92732744-3.jpg
> 
> Bienvenue dans le jeu le plus classe du monde.


Ou le jeu qui m'a fais détester les GTA jusqu'à GTA 4...

----------


## Akodo

Edit : hmm, en fait j'avais quelques pages de retard  ::ninja::

----------


## Mawwic

Je viens de regrouper mes récents screens de Stalker: Call of Pripyat - et des plus anciens d'Oblivion (pour ceux qui se souviennent de mon guide) - dans une petite web galerie dédiée.
Elle a vocation à accueillir d'autres jeux, pour peu que le travail accompli sur leur univers et leur ambiance mérite qu'on leur rendre justice en se cassant le cul à prendre de beaux screens.


PS: quant aux tweaks graphiques et autres réglages visibles sur les screens de Call of Pripyat, je devance les éventuelles questions: vous retrouverez tout ça ici.

----------


## Sub4

*Aion*

Un boss:


RvR massif sur Sultran; défense de notre forteresse ce soir:


Oui on y voit rien; les points rouges se sont les méchants asmodien; 5fps sans rien afficher et lag à gogo. Mais ça reste super le pvp massif.

Bref malgré l'arrivé massive de la 3éme faction pnj, nous l'avons défendu.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Ou le jeu qui m'a fais détester les GTA jusqu'à GTA 4...


Il est génial le Vice City.  ::mellow::

----------


## KiwiX

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/736...1f380326db.jpg


Les polices d'écriture pour aveugles  ::O:

----------


## Colink

> Les polices d'écriture pour aveugles


Je suis pas contre, j'ai des problèmes de vue, et ça me simplifie un peu la vie :;):

----------


## skyblazer

> EDIT HS: Touhou, c'est le bien, mais c'est dur, je viens de casser mon pad 360 de rage


 :haha: 

Il y joue au pad  :haha: 

(pro tip: un clavier mécanique, ça coûte moins cher et c'est bien résistant  :tired: )

----------


## Say hello

Ils se sont enfin laché sur la page de DL.  ::o: 



ça va changer du pauvre affichage d'avant et du bête "Moniteur de bande passante"

----------


## Colink

> Il y joue au pad 
> 
> (pro tip: un clavier mécanique, ça coûte moins cher et c'est bien résistant )


T'inquiète pas, je joue toujours au clavier habituellement, mais là, quand j'ai lancé le jeu, ma manette était branchée, donc je me suis dit: "Let's do this" :;):

----------


## touriste

Kezako le Stalker ownership check, j'ai eu ça aussi. C'est pour profiter de la remsie sur CoP ?

----------


## Say hello

Ça doit être une sorte de protection.

"vérificateur de propriété"?

----------


## Colink

> Kezako le Stalker ownership check, j'ai eu ça aussi. C'est pour profiter de la remsie sur CoP ?


C'est pas plutôt le "loyalty check" qui sert pour la promo? Moi en tout cas, j'ai les deux ::huh::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Encore heureux que l'image soit floue  ::sad:: 


Donc bienvenue dans la maison de l'horreur

----------


## Sao

Çay quoiiiii Mariachouuuuu ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Çay quoiiiii Mariachouuuuu ?


FEAR 2 je pense.

----------


## Wiltjay

Wings Of Prey:

Ah, la campagne Britannique!


Overlord: Raising Hell:
Larbins en position!


Hmm, plutôt déroutant ce coin...


Le larbin boufon/lèche bottes, May fayrme la!!

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Ma première mission à *Wings of Prey*! Que ce jeu est beau, peu gourmand et comment je galère!




Sur la dernière j'ai essayé d'atterrir lorsque mon moteur s'est arrêté, je suis tombé comme une merde dans les arbres

*Call of Pripyat*

----------


## Willyyy

Pour les blasés de Stalker, il y a du beau boulot ici:

http://gamingjourneys.viewbook.com/t..._pripyat?p=1#1

La:

http://gamingjourneys.viewbook.com/t...oblivion?p=1#1

Et puis ici:

http://gamingjourneys.viewbook.com/t..._no_game?p=1#1  ::o:  :^_^:

----------


## Sk-flown

> Pour les blasés de Stalker, il y a du beau boulot ici:
> 
> http://gamingjourneys.viewbook.com/t..._pripyat?p=1#1
> 
> La:
> 
> http://gamingjourneys.viewbook.com/t...oblivion?p=1#1
> 
> Et puis ici:
> ...


Y a pas assez de bloom sur ton dernier lien, en plus techniquement c'est à la ramasse et artistiquement à chier, ça fait trop réaliste...

----------


## Dark Fread

Spas moi m'sieur l'agent, j'ai même pas tiré une balle ! Ma voiture a pris feu, il y a avait un embouteillage, enfin vous savez ce que c'est quoi. 





Mais dites-leur que c'est bouché aussi !

----------


## Aghora

> FEAR 2 je pense.


Ca faisait longtemps, mon passage préféré en plus !

----------


## Ormindo

Sympa tes screens Dark Fread. Le seul truc chiant, c'est que quand ça arrive, il suffit que tu te retourne un moment pour que toutes les carcasses disparaissent...

----------


## Raton

Pour changer un peu du trop bon CoP, un peu de femme d'adam

----------


## Euklif

> Jeu qu'a pas de nom


Vu le framerate, pas de doute, ça doit mieux rendre en image!  ::P: 

Et celle là, comme elle m'a soulé!

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## KiwiX

Résumé de la soirée :



Un screen beau gosse :

----------


## Wiltjay

> Résumé de la soirée :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/941...94f384d30c.jpg


That was fun dude!  :;): 
Learning is painful ::O:  ::P:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Sympa tes screens Dark Fread. Le seul truc chiant, c'est que quand ça arrive, il suffit que tu te retourne un moment pour que toutes les carcasses disparaissent...


Ouais ça craint, déjà là j'en ai perdu au moins vingt  :Emo: 




> Envoyé par Dark Fread
> 
> Jeu qu'a pas de nom


GTA IV bordel, GTA IV ! Si je vous mets du Final Fantasy VII, du Fallout 2 et du Driver, vous allez me demander les noms aussi ? §§§ 
 ::P:

----------


## Hamtarotaro

> Résumé de la soirée :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/941...94f384d30c.jpg
> 
> Un screen beau gosse :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/870...a3a3852032.jpg


Haha, riez, vous allez voir demain je vais venir et tous vous descend...r.. heuu me faire descendre.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Ouais ça craint, déjà là j'en ai perdu au moins vingt 
> 
> 
> 
> GTA IV bordel, GTA IV ! Si je vous mets du Final Fantasy VII, du Fallout 2 et du Driver, vous allez me demander les noms aussi ? §§§


Je pense qu'il pourrait y en avoir plusieurs qui ne connaissent pas, oui. C'est pas si dur d'écrire le nom d'un jeu...

----------


## M.Rick75

*Anno 1404 - Laisses tes guiboles à Venise*


Je me demande s'il y a un easter egg avec Ezio d'Assassin's Creed à un moment.

----------


## ziltoïd

c'est toujours aussi joli  ::love:: .

----------


## Anonyme871

C'est beau.  ::wub:: 
Dommage qu'il rame chez moi  :Emo:

----------


## ZiT

Une mission de protection assez WTF  ::): 




et une pub pour moi \o/

----------


## M.Rick75

> c'est toujours aussi joli .


Ouais. J'ai à peine joué et je suis un peu une brèle à Anno. Je poste pas beaucoup car j'ai juste lancé pour voir les nouveaux trucs rapidements (et tous les screens se ressemblent un peu aussi).

----------


## Euklif

> GTA IV bordel, GTA IV ! Si je vous mets du Final Fantasy VII, du Fallout 2 et du Driver, vous allez me demander les noms aussi ? §§§


Je pense que tout le monde connait GTA 4. Sauf qu'a présumer, on peut se tromper. Puis surtout, c'est pas comme si c'était un effort insurmontable que de mettre un nom de jeu :/
Donc la réponse à ta question est oui. S'tout. Et puis driver, suivant l'épisode, il est loin d'avoir une identité aussi forte que tu n'as l'air de le penser  ::ninja::

----------


## Shutan

> et une pub pour moi \o/
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/418...d1147532f7.jpg


et le numéro est fonctionnel en plus... enfin, dans le jeu, si tu appelles au volant, il te dit quelle est la musique qui passe à la radio...

----------


## Colink

Premier contact avec la zone ::wub:: 







Spoiler Alert! 


Saloperie de Snork

 ::ninja:: 


Je précise que j'ai enlevé le casque pour les premiers screens, pour que ce soit plus mieux.

----------


## KiwiX

> That was fun dude! 
> Learning is painful


Dommage qu'on soit pourri par les erreurs fatales et autre lourdeurs du multi et de l'activation. Et on s'étonne que personne n'achète avec des drm aussi foireux...

---------- Post ajouté à 01h23 ----------




> Haha, riez, vous allez voir demain je vais venir et tous vous descend...r.. heuu me faire descendre.


Quand tu veux p'tit mec.  :;):

----------


## Morgoth

:Bave:

----------


## El_Mariachi²



----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Stalker, le seul jeu où on passe 90% du temps avec une vis dans la main ...

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Stalker, le seul jeu où on passe 90% du temps avec une vis dans la main ...


Truc dont je me sert jamais.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Truc dont je me sert jamais.


À la base ça devrait être indispensable mais pour facilité les choses(oui comme d'hab), les anomalies sont quasiment toutes visibles maintenant, encore un sacrifice sur l'autel de la casu.

----------


## Jean Pale

::mellow:: 

*WTF : The Game*.

Plus sérieusement, Hazard : Journey Of Life (mod UT3 bientôt stand alone).

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Je précise que j'ai enlevé le casque pour les premiers screens, pour que ce soit plus mieux.


Bah honnêtement, j'pense que ça aurait été mieux avec, ça rajoute une immersion.  ::): 


EDIT :
JP : Il est encore disponible en mod gratuit !? Ça a l'air énorme.

----------


## znokiss

> 


J'ai vraiment l'impression de l'avoir vu 11 fois sur ce topic, ce screen.

Aaaahhh, Jean Pale : enfin un peu de fraîcheur. Tu m'as bien donné envie, là !

----------


## Skouatteur

> À la base ça devrait être indispensable mais pour facilité les choses(oui comme d'hab), les anomalies sont quasiment toutes visibles maintenant, encore un sacrifice sur l'autel de la casu.


Clair, c'est trop casual comme jeu Stalker.

----------


## Lennyroquai

Blague à part, on ne peut pas reprocher à CoP une légère facilitisation du Gameplay comparé aux précédents.

Mais bon, un coup de mod bien placé et "zoupla" comme on dit  :^_^:

----------


## Siona

Le boulon il est bien sympa et utile, surtout dans SoC avec les mods à Pluton, mais vive le syndrome Doom3 et la lampe torche quoi.

C'est à dire impossible de l'utiliser sans lâcher son arme ...

----------


## Sk-flown

> Clair, c'est trop casual comme jeu Stalker.


Franchement ... oui, le problème c'est que dire ça en ces temps du tout casual on passe pour un extrémiste, limite il va falloir qu'on se cache, qu'on ne donne plus son avis quand un jeu dure 6h et que son niveau de difficultés maximal est l'équivalent du normal des anciens(un caramel mou a tous ceux qui ont reconnu le jeu auquel je fais allusion).

----------


## znokiss

Bon, devant la foule en liesse et l'enthousiasme général, je ne peux que céder et continuer à poster des scrinechots d'Alpha Prime, que j'ai fini hier soir.

Alors, dans Alpha Prime, on prends des screens en pleine action : 



Sauf qu'en fait non, le gars est mort, mais comme c'était un boss avec des supers pouvoirs déguisé en ennemi normal, ben ses pouvoirs restent après la mort et il peut flotter dans les airs : 



Now it's time for Bullet Time : 



Hem.
Un peu plus tard, je tombe sur le premier passage plateforme du jeu. Car oui, dans *Alpha Prime*, y'a aussi du Tetris !!! On peut se servir d'un vieux robot pour bouger des cubes et ainsi rejoindre la plateforme en haut. Sauf que c'est tellement maniable et précis qu'il m'est impossible de faire un truc. Donc me vient l'idée du siècle : je monte mon perso sur un cube, et hop, je monte le cube avec le robot !!
Ben ça marche pas, parce qu'au moment de soulever la caisse : 



Un petit aperçu du de l'utilisation du bloom dans ce jeu de toute beauté. Avant : 



Après (je me suis déplacé de 2 milimètres vers la gauche) :

----------


## znokiss

Dans *Alpha Prime*, on peut jouer au basket : 



En fait, en plus de HL², Bioshock, FEAR et DOOM3, y'a même des morceaux de NBA 2k10 dedans. Avec des guns : 



Dans Alpha Prime, y'a des gens découpés en morceaux dans les conduits d'aération : 



Dans Half à Pragues, on peut se balader à l'extérieur, à pieds : 



...ou en buggy (maintenant que j'y penses, ça ressemble tellement à Gran Turismo et ça éclate largement GTA IV, rien qu'au niveau de la population présente) : 



Et enfin, tout comme dans Call O Scopy (ou je me trompe de titre ?), on peut torturer des gens : 



Spoiler : 

Spoiler Alert! 


En fait, c'est mon amant (voir série de scrinechots de la dernière fois) qui est en train de crever.


Et notre héros se souvient avec nostalgie de leurs derniers mots tendres échangés la dernière fois :

----------


## znokiss

Captain : it's a trap : 





Euh, pardon ?



Mais...mais.. c'est dégueulasse !  ::o:  AU VIOL §§


Spoiler Alert! 


En fait, le mec veut juste chopper l'artefact ultra puissant pour devenir fort, ce qui va simplement le transformer en monstre bourrin. Et voila, je viens de te tuer l'intrigue de fin, et donc tout l'intérêt de ce jeu d'anthologie, arf arf arf arf arf arf arf.





Spoiler Alert! 


 Arf arf arf.



De beaux effets pour un boss tout moche : 



Viens voir papa !


*
WHO'S YOUR DADDY, NOW, BITCH ?§?§*



Et voila, fini.
1€ pour 10 heures de jeu, au moins, on me dira pas que j'achète des jeux en promo sous steam pour ne jamais y jouer.
Maintenant, dans le même genre, j'hésite entre Frontline : Fuel Of War, Project Snowblind et Rogue Trooper, tous ces vieux FPS moisi qui sont arrivés chais pas comment dans mon steam.

----------


## silverragout



----------


## Dark Fread

> http://uppix.net/7/7/7/27df328e1d0ad...dc2a41datt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/7/7/7/27df328e1d0ad...dc2a41datt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/7/7/7/27df328e1d0ad...dc2a41datt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/7/7/7/27df328e1d0ad...dc2a41datt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/7/7/7/27df328e1d0ad...dc2a41datt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/7/7/7/27df328e1d0ad...dc2a41datt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/7/7/7/27df328e1d0ad...dc2a41datt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/7/7/7/27df328e1d0ad...dc2a41datt.jpg


 :tired:

----------


## spawn_92

> 


Je pense que c'est le jeu des 5 différences.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Nan, c'est surtout un joli pic envers certains râleurs.

Bien joué  ::P:

----------


## Canard WC

> Nan, c'est surtout un joli pic envers certains râleurs.
> 
> Bien joué


ça mérite surtout un joli avertissement de la part de la modération !
 ::O:

----------


## Say hello

De taunter certains geignards qui ne postent jamais de screen mais viennent se plaindre?  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme1023

> À la base ça devrait être indispensable mais pour facilité les choses(oui comme d'hab), les anomalies sont quasiment toutes visibles maintenant, encore un sacrifice sur l'autel de la casu.


D'un coté, elles étaient hyper visible dans le premier stalker en Vanilla hein, ils ont rien vraiment modifié depuis  :tired:

----------


## Sk-flown

> D'un coté, elles étaient hyper visible dans le premier stalker en Vanilla hein, ils ont rien vraiment modifié depuis


Oui et ?

Tu sais pourquoi elles sont visibles dés le 1er ?

C'est parce que THQ l'a voulu.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> De taunter certains geignards qui ne postent jamais de screen mais viennent se plaindre?


Ne pas oublier : Quantité > qualité

----------


## chenoir

Je les trouve même moins visibles. Autant les mini-tornades le sont, autant tout ce qui est jets de flammes, anomalies chimiques, anomalies psychiques, elles deviennent presque impossibles à repérer sans boulons.

Le seul truc qu'on pourrait leur reprocher au final c'est d'avoir mis les anomalies dans des endroits spécifiques alors que dans Stalker, elles trainaient un peu partout. En même temps maintenant les anomalies ont un background spécifique quand dans SoC elles n'étaient que des obstacles parsemant les maps.

----------


## skyblazer

> Maintenant, dans le même genre, j'hésite entre Frontline : Fuel Of War, Project Snowblind et Rogue Trooper, tous ces vieux FPS moisi qui sont arrivés chais pas comment dans mon steam.


Il n'est pas SI mauvais Project Snowblind. Par contre, c'est une adaptation PS2 qui fera saigner les yeux. Mais autrement, j'ai le souvenir d'un jeu pas TROP mauvais (mais j'y jouais au pad, donc forcément ça biaise l'avis positivement, on blame tout sur le pad  :tired: )

----------


## Erkin_

> Maintenant, dans le même genre, j'hésite entre Frontline : Fuel Of War, Project Snowblind et Rogue Trooper, tous ces vieux FPS moisi qui sont arrivés chais pas comment dans mon steam.


Frontline en multi n'est pas dégueulasse, surtout à coté de BFBC2.
Les maps d'infanterie sont très agréables.

----------


## znokiss

> Il n'est pas SI mauvais Project Snowblind. Par contre, c'est une adaptation PS2 qui fera saigner les yeux. Mais autrement, j'ai le souvenir d'un jeu pas TROP mauvais (mais j'y jouais au pad, donc forcément ça biaise l'avis positivement, on blame tout sur le pad )





> Frontline en multi n'est pas dégueulasse, surtout à coté de BFBC2.
> Les maps d'infanterie sont très agréables.


Oké, merci pour vos éclaircissements. Mais je vais quand même me faire Clear Sky puis Call Of Pripyat d'abord.

----------


## Say hello

> Ne pas oublier : Quantité > qualité


Ouai mais bon, quand la quantité = 0, y'a pas de qualité non plus.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Maintenant, dans le même genre, j'hésite entre Frontline : Fuel Of War, Project Snowblind et Rogue Trooper, tous ces vieux FPS moisi qui sont arrivés chais pas comment dans mon steam.


*Project Snowblind* est un FPS quelconque mais pas désagréable, et *Rogue Trooper* est vraiment très sympa, mélange de bourrinage et d'infiltration, mais sans trop de rapport avec le comics de référence.

Par contre, dans les deux cas, ça fait un peu saigner les yeux, surtout *PS*, *RT* ayant un design plus BD qui fait mieux passer la pillule.

Payés chacun 5 roros je n'ai pas regretté, mais aujourd'hui ça ne vaut guère plus.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Ouai mais bon, quand la quantité = 0, y'a pas de qualité non plus.


J'me sens pas visé.  :B):

----------


## Say hello

Je te vise pas, du moins je crois.  :tired:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

:tired: 

Bon, moi je vais bientôt faire mon kiki avec mon nouveau PC parce que là, à part des "vieux jeux" j'osais rien poster.  :Emo:

----------


## Sylvine

> Nan, c'est surtout un joli pic envers certains râleurs.
> 
> Bien joué





> De taunter certains geignards qui ne postent jamais de screen mais viennent se plaindre?


Ok, je note.

----------


## Sylvine

La suite.

----------


## Ezechiel

> J'me sens pas visé.





> Je te vise pas, du moins je crois.


 
Moins de flood, plus de screenshots. Sinon je vous lache Wobak dessus et je vous préviens il a très envie de coller des points avec ses nouveaux drois de modo qu'il a.

----------


## Sylvine

C'est comme STALKER, on s'en lasse pas.









Bon, ça suffira pour aujourd'hui, je pense qu'on a tous bien compris le concept.

----------


## Morgoth

Ça donne vachement moins envie que Stalker quand même.

----------


## Wiltjay

Et c'est quoi d'ailleurs ce jeu?

Sinon un vieux screen de Grid  ::):

----------


## Ezechiel

> C'est comme STALKER, on s'en lasse pas.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cef...ef63225dfc.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/287...c895a5dfe1.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/287...c895a5dfe1.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/17a...3bbbd046b3.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/aba...33ba85ae85.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/83a...303901aea7.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/15e...21428c0ea1.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/42c...8a2b4e2244.jpg
> ...


Je confirme, le prochain c'est des points parce que bon...

----------


## Jean Pale

C'est CoD2.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Et c'est quoi d'ailleurs ce jeu?
> 
> Sinon un vieux screen de Grid 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6f9...ca640a0131.jpg


Cool le screen, y a de la RX-7 dans Grid ?  ::o:  (poste des trucs de Forza !)

----------


## Lang0chat

Y'a une belle ambiance qui règne sur ce topic, c'est sympa  ::ninja::

----------


## Wiltjay

Pierro-> Ouais, ya d'la RX-7 et ça fuuuume!  ::):  (très bien modélisée d'ailleurs la fumée!)

----------


## Pierronamix

> Pierro-> Ouais, ya d'la RX-7 et ça fuuuume!  (très bien modélisée d'ailleurs la fumée!)
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/60b...7a8650ff07.jpg


Tain c'est cool, dommage qu'on puisse pas faire des dessins.



Toujours Forza.

----------


## Rikimaru

> C'est comme STALKER, on s'en lasse pas.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cef...ef63225dfc.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/287...c895a5dfe1.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/287...c895a5dfe1.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/17a...3bbbd046b3.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/aba...33ba85ae85.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/83a...303901aea7.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/15e...21428c0ea1.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/42c...8a2b4e2244.jpg
> ...


Wouahh le camion à trop la classe  ::wub::

----------


## Crackhead Funky

*Stalker COP*

Je rentre tranquille après avoir fait le tour de 3/4 planques

----------


## LeBabouin

Finalement, à force d'en voir les screens certes sympas, CoP ça me fait penser au village des Schtroumpfs, par rapport à SoC. Quand je pense qu'on va se taper des tonnes de BC2, ça me dégoûte déjà de l'acheter  ::|: 

La grande classe: avoir son nom dans un jeu !


Faut avouer qu'une opération commando par pleine lune, c'est pas courant 


Me ferais bien un steack tartare, là:


Me pénètrerais bien un vagin, là:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

Mouhahaa, now I am the Illusive Man !

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Depuis la sortie de Diplomacy je me suis donc remis sur ce gouffre à temps  :^_^: 

Ma planète mère :





Un petit Kol pour aller péter la tronche du voisin :



La carte du système (je commence petit pour le moment en 1 vs 1)



Mon adversaire a réussi à m'envoyer les pirates alors que j'étais occupé dans les recherches  ::(:

----------


## Darkath

Go Go Go !



Keep your shirt on, spanky !



The only thing you should feel when you shoot someone, is the recoil !



I'm here to kick ass and chew bubble gum !



This is a Gauss C14 rifle, there are many like them but this is mine !

----------


## Pluton

Stalker CoP Mod Survival pre-alpha :


Ouais, je suis presque mort, irradié, y'a une emission et j'ai joué comme ça pendant une demi-heure.  ::love::

----------


## Mug Bubule

> Finalement, à force d'en voir les screens certes sympas, CoP ça me fait penser au village des Schtroumpfs, par rapport à SoC. Quand je pense qu'on va se taper des tonnes de BC2, ça me dégoûte déjà de l'acheter 
> 
> La grande classe: avoir son nom dans un jeu !
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0c3...c270fed073.jpg
> 
> Faut avouer qu'une opération commando par pleine lune, c'est pas courant 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fb5...dc495ccc6e.jpg
> 
> Me ferais bien un steack tartare, là:
> ...


J'ai l'impression de voir des niveaux de Wolfenstein : return to castle  ::o: .

Mais limite trait pour trait quoi  :tired: .

----------


## Sylvine

> J'ai l'impression de voir des niveaux de Wolfenstein : return to castle .
> 
> Mais limite trait pour trait quoi .


J'ai l'impression que c'est un mod amateur (rapport aux croix gammées) pour Débarquement Allié, me trompe-je?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Darkath : C'est quoi comme mod ? (ou jeu ?)

----------


## Skouatteur

> Darkath : C'est quoi comme mod ? (ou jeu ?)


A tout hasard: la béta de Starcraft2?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'pensais que c'était plus joli que ça. J'pensais à DoW2 en voyant les bons plans du moment.

----------


## Darkath

> J'pensais que c'était plus joli que ça. J'pensais à DoW2 en voyant les bons plans du moment.


J'ai pas tout mis a fond surtout les textures ... ça consomme comme une bête ce jeu mine de rien...

----------


## Valkyr

Ah bon ? Bizarre, alors qu'on avait tellement entendu rabâcher que Blizzard faisait des jeux optimisés pour les petites configs. Mais bon c'est que la beta j'imagine.

----------


## Dorak

Allez allez, rien que pour vous des screens de *STALKER* et de *Mass Effect 2* ! Ah non, on me souffle dans l'oreillette que ça va encore drama sur le topic si je faisais ça.

Donc voici quelques images d'un FPS pas franchement excellent, possédant de gros points faibles. En tout cas, on pourra pas lui reprocher d'être moche, même si c'est pas dantesquement beau _( bon là il tourne sur ma bécane en ultra high DX10 tout activé paillettes et strass, je peu pas pousser plus haut, et oui je trouve ça classe )_. 

_P.S : Le truc marrant c'est qu'à fond en DX10 il tourne mieux que Bad Company 2 en medium / low en DX9, cherchez l'erreur._

*Cri Lointain 2* _( liens clickables )_



 ( teh hunter cry 2 ) 

 ( guess who gonna get shottd ) 



 ( wait...  :tired:  ) 

 ( c'est le delco ) 

 ( et l'arc de triomphe, c'est ou bordel ? )

----------


## Dorak

Suite : 

_( j'adore quand la lumière traverses les branches des arbres, ça produit un effet classieu, qu'on voit extrêmement mal quand c'est pas en mouvement d'ailleurs  )_



 ( ça brille brille putain, mes câblages sont diamantés t'entends ? ) 

 ( profites-en pour passer ta main sur le visage que tu perdras bientôt, gringo ) 



 ( là c'est une IA qui a rien trouvé de mieu à faire que de déclencher un bon feu en dansant sur mon molotov, va comprendre ) 



 ( rencontre habituelle avec des mercenaires stupides, deux balles dans la tête du premier, un coup de fusil à pompe dans le deuxième, et une balle perdue dans le pauvre animal derrière )

----------


## Sylvine

Tain, quel gâchis ce jeu...  ::|: 

Il aurait pas fallu grand chose pour qu'il soit bien.

----------


## Dorak

Ouais tu m'étonnes. Plus j'y joue, plus j'y vois du potentiel. Mais bon, faut savoir y jouer en passant outres les défauts _( comme un grand nombre de jeux sortis actuellement )_, et ça, c'est tout un art.

Mais bon, il est beau, fluide, il fait passer le temps, ça me suffit.

----------


## Darkath

> Ah bon ? Bizarre, alors qu'on avait tellement entendu rabâcher que Blizzard faisait des jeux optimisés pour les petites configs. Mais bon c'est que la beta j'imagine.


Ah non mais si tu met tout en low y'a pas de problème tu pourra jouer sur un pc de y'a 5 ans, mais si tu commence a mettre les textures en 1024, du SSAO, de l'ambient occlusion, HDR, paralax mapping, et tout le toutim la faut quand même avoir un minimum de matos.

----------


## Say hello

De toute façon pour qu'il soit un gâchis il faut qu'il ai du potentiel, Prisoner of Power n'est pas un gâchis, vu qu'il n'a aucun potentiel.

FC2 est un gâchis, Assassin's Creed est un gâchis 'modéré' (rattrapé par le 2).

En plus l'éditeur de niveau a une prise en main incroyable de facilité.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Mais personne n'as pu le modder ce FC2? Parce que franchement, ça pourrait juste donner un jeu sublime...

----------


## Anonyme871

> *Cri Lointain 2*


Purée j'ai mis du temps à comprendre là quand même.

----------


## LeBabouin

> J'ai l'impression de voir des niveaux de Wolfenstein : return to castle .
> Mais limite trait pour trait quoi .


 C'est pas la première fois que je lis ça. Je vais être obligé d'installer le jeu pour vérifier  ::(:  Mais il y a d'autres maps dans la mission. Est-ce qu'on y va en téléphérique au château dans RTCW ?




> J'ai l'impression que c'est un mod amateur (rapport aux croix gammées) pour Débarquement Allié, me trompe-je?


Tu ne te trompes pas, c'est bien pour AA, une des rares mods solo. Le gars est un artiste prolifique qui ne s'arrêtera jamais (quant aux croix gammées, elles sont bien dans le jeu, mais dans le version française, elles sont écrasées au chargement par des fichiers avec la croix de fer à la place) :











j'en passe et des meilleures!

----------


## Canard WC

> Est-ce qu'on y va en téléphérique au château dans RTCW ?


ben oui justement !
 :;):

----------


## Sylvine

> Est-ce qu'on y va en téléphérique au château dans RTCW ?


Nan, on démarre dedans, mais on s'échappe par le téléphérique.

----------


## Say hello

> Mais personne n'as pu le modder ce FC2? Parce que franchement, ça pourrait juste donner un jeu sublime...


Ubisoft crypte ses format de fichier pour empêcher les mods.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Tain, quel gâchis ce jeu... 
> 
> Il aurait fallu *tout changer* pour qu'il soit bien.


 :;):

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Ubisoft crypte ses format de fichier pour empêcher les mods.



Les pourris  ::sad:: .

----------


## Ormindo

Bizzare, y'a des "mods" pour Farcry sur Moddb. Enfin, pour le 1. Un truc avec des zombies qui empruntent des mouvements aux trigènes, c'est assez flippant.

----------


## touriste

> Mais personne n'as pu le modder ce FC2? Parce que franchement, ça pourrait juste donner un jeu sublime...





> Ubisoft crypte ses format de fichier pour empêcher les mods.


Un gars a commencé à développer un unpacker. On peut voir que les scripts du jeu sont codés en lua. Par contre, c'est assez imbuvable :/

http://blog.gib.me/category/games/farcry2/

----------


## DarzgL

M'enfin l'éditeur de maps il sert juste à... créer une map ?  ::sad::

----------


## LeBabouin

La clope, c'est mauvais aussi pour l'oeil gauche:




Ca doit être une fusée éclairante ou une grenade aveuglante, j'ai cru un instant que ma CG avait pété:


Mais après, c'est tout joli:


Burn out en Shermann:

----------


## Sylvine

C'est un T-34.  :tired:

----------


## Ormindo

Je vois pas trop bien le char, mais la tourelle, c'est pas trop Sherman...

----------


## LeBabouin

> C'est un T-34.


Lol merci. Je corrige pas sinon ton post fera bizarre  :;):

----------


## Olipro

Star Trek : Bridge Commander en multi dans le Quadrant des Canards

Capitaine Olipro, nous avons repéré Nonok.
Sur écran !


La directive première l'ordonne : l'amour, pas la guerre.


Klingons contre Cardassiens, ça pète plus que dans modern warfare.


Vous allez être assimilé. Toute résistance est inutile.

----------


## Donnerstag

> M'enfin l'éditeur de maps il sert juste à... créer une map ?


Et seulement pour le multi si je me souviens bien.

----------


## LeBabouin

Vélo dans Cod:WaW et dans Moh:Airborne

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

_"Arrêtez-le, mais arrêtez-le !"_

----------


## chenoir

> Star Trek : Bridge Commander en multi dans le Quadrant des Canards
> 
> Capitaine Olipro, nous avons repéré Nonok.
> Sur écran !
> http://uppix.net/0/0/7/9f98d05133e16...38f20689tt.jpg
> 
> La directive première l'ordonne : l'amour, pas la guerre.
> http://uppix.net/e/7/e/73fd21eaf2b18...688f6567tt.jpg
> 
> ...


Comment il a l'air trop bien ce jeu  ::o:

----------


## Samara

J'adore la série de screens de sylvine, j'ai explosé de rire en la voyant.

Et je l'approuve totalement.

----------


## chenoir

Je demande très officiellement que soient retirés de ce topic tous les screenshots de Sins of a Solar Empire, parce que bon, plus dépendantogène on fait pas.

----------


## Dorak

C'est marrant, mais j'arrive plus à blairer le moteur derrière COD : WAW. J'ai l'impression que tout est recouvert d'une couche d'huile... ou d'un film plastique.

Saturation  :Emo: 

Oh sinon, un autre détail, FC2 c'est probablement le seul jeu ou quand t'es quasi-crevé, tu peu déclencher une animation bien classe, _ça mérite d'être noté_ :

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est marrant, mais j'arrive plus à blairer le moteur derrière COD : WAW. J'ai l'impression que tout est recouvert d'une couche d'huile... ou d'un film plastique.
> 
> Saturation 
> 
> Oh sinon, un autre détail, FC2 c'est probablement le seul jeu ou quand t'es quasi-crevé, tu peu déclencher une animation bien classe, _ça mérite d'être noté_ : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bc1...0f31d74eee.jpg


Avec des balles en carton qui traversent même pas la main.  :tired: 

Tiens d'ailleurs dans les détails bizarres de ce jeu, y'a parfois un Body Awarness super bien fait, mais en temps normal, quand on regarde par terre on voit même pas son corps, j'avais trouvé ça naze.

----------


## Dorak

> Avec des balles en carton qui traversent même pas la main.


Certes messire " je vois le mal partout ", mais avoue que c'était une première dans un FPS  du genre. 




> Tiens d'ailleurs dans les détails bizarres de ce jeu, y'a parfois un Body Awarness super bien fait, mais en temps normal, quand on regarde par terre on voit même pas son corps, j'avais trouvé ça naze.


Ouais, j'ai noté aussi. Mais l'awarness en question reste néanmoins excellent.

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Bizzare, y'a des "mods" pour Farcry sur Moddb. Enfin, pour le 1. Un truc avec des zombies qui empruntent des mouvements aux trigènes, c'est assez flippant.


D'un coté, Far Cry à été crée et développé par Crytek, ces derniers donnent tout dès la sortie du jeu pour modder d'ailleurs...

Après Ubisoft a garder la licence et à fais son propre jeu qui n'a rien à voir avec le premier, dans leurs locaux, donc un jeu développé ET édité par Ubisoft. Donc aucun mod.

----------


## gripoil

Un peu de Wings of prey.
Chiant a configurer quand on a un joystick sans profil prédéfini. Pas de mises a jour via steam, protections zarbis, launcher chelou en tchécoslovaque. Mais le jeu a l'air de poutrer.


 
Et un peu de démo de SupCom 2. 
Du solo donc y'a pas grand chose a voir. Ca fait bizarre de pas pouvoir construire quand on a pas les sous, d'autant plus qu'a première vue finalement il faudra gérer le flux de ressources a peu près de la même façon... enfin c'est l'impression que ça donne on peut pas trop voir ce que ça donne vraiment  ::P:

----------


## Zaraf

> Oh sinon, un autre détail, FC2 c'est probablement le seul jeu ou quand t'es quasi-crevé, tu peu déclencher une animation bien classe, ça mérite d'être noté:



C'est vrai qu'ils se sont fait plaisir sur ce point.. j'aime particulièrement celle-là qui arrive parfois lorsqu'on se choppe une balle dans le bras : 



Au lieu de la retirer par où elle est entrée, le type se contente de la faire sortir par l'autre côté en la poussant avec son index... pourquoi pas ?




Tant qu'on y est :










L'IA est globalement pas terrible, mais ça lui arrive d'avoir des réactions sympas, du genre aider un pote estropié par un sniper malavisé :



_"Je mets mes pieds où je veux, et c'est souvent dans ta gueule"_

----------


## Anonyme871

Far Cry 2  :Bave: . Pas finot mais un putain de défouloir.

----------


## Shapa

Ah ben on en a trouvé un de fan de Far Cry 2! Même pas surpris tiens.





Bon ok j'avoue je l'aime bien aussi.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Ah ben on en a trouvé un de fan de Far Cry 2! Même pas surpris tiens.


Comment je la voyais arriver  à 1 km celle là. ::rolleyes:: 
C'est un jeu pop corn qui souffre de gros défauts mais qui reste franchement agréable pour peu que tu débranches ton cerveaux et ton sens critique. De là à être fan, faut pas exagérer.

----------


## Shapa

Pas faux et puis les respawn tu peux les éviter, suffit de couper par la jungle  :^_^: . C'est juste que ce jeu est gâché par des choix complètement incompréhensibles.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Si y'avais pas ce respawn...Haaa si y'avais pas ce respawn...

----------


## Dorak

Zaraf t'as foutu niveau quoi en settings sur FC2 ? Pour comparer le rendu en fait.




> C'est un jeu pop corn qui souffre de gros défauts mais qui reste franchement agréable pour peu que tu débranches ton cerveaux et ton sens critique. De là à être fan, faut pas exagérer.


Exact.

----------


## Zaraf

Je pourrais pas dire, vu que ça fait un moment que je l'ai désinstallé (là c'était des vieux screens retrouvés sur mon DD).


Mais j'étais loin de le faire tourner à fond, pc portable oblige.

----------


## KiwiX



----------


## Jahwel



----------


## Morgoth

IL-2 : FB + PC + DTC (en option uniquement) :

Un _Stuka_ version aérodynamique :



Idem :



Des trous, encore des p'tits trous :



Boum-boum-paf-scrash-dzing-plouf :

----------


## Slayertom

Prosternez vous devant la beauté de System shock 2 en coop

----------


## Shamanix

Ho putain ! Comme y tuent les graphs de System Shock 2 ! .........  :B):

----------


## Morgoth

C'est... sombre. Très. Mais je suppose que ça doit être beau derrière l'obscurité.

----------


## Shamanix

> C'est... sombre. Très. Mais je suppose que ça doit être beau derrière l'obscurité.


Ouais, sa tue.

----------


## pakk



----------


## Shamanix

Ouais, j'avais tester The Void, mais le fait que se soit tout en Anglais m'avais pas mal refroidit.

----------


## Bloub et Riz

J'en remets de ma partie de ce soir : Solo 1 vs 1 carte moyenne :

----------


## Euklif

Drôle d'oreille... 


"Faut enlever le pantalon monsieur."


Mais... A qui peut bien être ce linge? Ils ont tous des pagnes de barbare dans le coin :


Un diner joyeux en amoureux :


De grosses mouches qui tombe du ciel :
 

"Boire ou confuire? J'fais les deux môa!"


"Ha! C'est donc pour ça que j'ai pas eu mon permis!"

----------


## Canard WC

> Zaraf t'as foutu niveau quoi en settings sur FC2 ? Pour comparer le rendu en fait.
> Exact.


Dorak, ton avatar me fait peur !
 :WTF:

----------


## byte_a_dudule

Petite balade maritime.  L'eau  ::wub:: 




Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliquer

----------


## Dorak

Il est quand même vachement joli cet Anno.

Pour revenir à The Void, j'y ai joué, et j'ai pas tenu, au bout d'un moment j'étais persuadé d'être sous acides, c'était plus possible. 




> Dorak, ton avatar me fait peur !


Ne craint pas l'homme obus.

----------


## Belhoriann

> Ne craint pas l'homme obus.


C'est pour se raser que ça doit être pratique.

----------


## sun tzu

Aliens vous Prédator III

Le jeu ou y a encore plus d'ascenseur que dans mass effect  :;): 
( désolé pour la qualité je faisais un test sous fraps directement en jpg)

Un holo et des cadavres bonne soirée en perspective  :;): 


Certains extérieurs sont assez jolis

----------


## Radis Noir

Un peu de Wings Of Prey, parce que j'ai pas Call of Pripyat (Silver, si tu passes par là)

Chouette fumée



Putain les moustiques sont énormes dans ce coin



Combat contre des P51, dans les Ardennes





Je bosse pour la propagande à mes heures perdues







En Russie aussi.

----------


## war-p

Petit panorama de Morrowind + BloodMoon + MGE  ::):

----------


## Canard WC

> Petit panorama de Morrowind + BloodMoon + MGE


Le meilleur jeu de tous les temps !!!
 :;):

----------


## Sylvine

> Le meilleur jeu de tous les temps !!!


C'est pas Tetris?  ::huh::

----------


## KiwiX

> C'est pas Tetris?


Les sims stp  ::o:

----------


## sun tzu

AVP3

Ah une reine  ::lol:: 


avp ou l'art du hud discret  :B):

----------


## gripoil

Bwahahah ! J'ai un gros avion moche !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Ça donne vraiment envie tous ces screens de WoP  :Bave:

----------


## Sk-flown

> Le meilleur jeu de tous les temps !!!


Grâce à la communauté.
 :ouaiouai:

----------


## mrFish

> Grâce à la communauté.


Il était déjà très bien en vanilla.

----------


## Morgoth

> Bwahahah ! J'ai un gros avion moche !
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/163...79dc8c87e0.jpg


Un : il n'est pas gros.

Deux : il n'est pas moche.

Trois : il est très utile pour abattre les chasseurs ennemis.  :Cigare:

----------


## Dolcinni

Age of Empires 3 !






J'en avais marre de la cavalerie...

----------


## gripoil

> Un : il n'est pas gros.
> 
> Deux : il n'est pas moche.
> 
> Trois : il est très utile pour abattre les chasseurs ennemis.


M'en fou j'suis invincible !
Même quand je m'écrase je survis  :B):

----------


## Bloub et Riz



----------


## gripoil

Stop les screen d'IL-2 putain ça suffit quoi.

----------


## Cedski

Mon dieu ! C'est magnifique... Dire que j'ai un manche à balai qui prend la poussière...

----------


## Fél0N

Call Of Juarez : Bound in blood, le début du jeu nous met dans la peau d'un soldat confédéré.

----------


## KiwiX



----------


## Bloub et Riz

> Mon dieu ! C'est magnifique... Dire que j'ai un manche à balai qui prend la poussière...


 :^_^: 

(balai, poussière...)

----------


## Pierronamix

Un peu de voiture pour changer des avions :




Forza 3.

----------


## Darkath

Parcequ'être bon joueur c'est aussi accepter de se faire poutrer en beauté .. par des marines  :WTF:  :





Bon le protoss a aussi ramené des portes-nefs mais c'est que a la fin ...



Pour la petite histoire on était 2 terrans, quand on a vu le protoss s'orienter vers les unités aerienne on a produit des vikings (avions anti-aeriens qui peuvent se transformer en robot anti-unité terrestre) en masse, le seul truc c'est je me suis fait submerger par une vague de marines absolument énorme pendant que mon allié réussissait a détruire de justesse les vaisseaux protoss qui l'attaquait ... mais quand les marines sont arrivé a sa base il avait pas eu le temps de se refaire assez troupes ...

Sinon autre partie, autre screen (ou ce coup ci j'étais vainqueur), on appreciera cette feature aussi inutiles qu'indispensable héritée de starcraft1 : le nombres de kills de l'unité  :^_^:  (vous remarquerez egalement le magnifique geste du mec dans le portrait 3D) :



Si vous regardez la mini-map d'ailleurs, vous pouvez voir un maginifique exemple de partie gagnée à un cheveux pres vu que les 2 équipes se sont détruite mutuellement, a la fin il ne nous restait plus que nos unité et un expand.

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Pas mal, ça donne envie finalement ce petit jeu  ::P:

----------


## Erkin_

Ils ont conservé le même hud bien pourri vu qu'il est trop gros et qui m'a toujours fait chier (et c'est aussi le cas pour company of heroes hélas).  ::|:

----------


## Darkath

> Ils ont conservé le même hud bien pourri vu qu'il est trop gros et qui m'a toujours fait chier (et c'est aussi le cas pour company of heroes hélas).


L'UI ne me gène pas plus que ça, elle est claire, jolie, pratique et fonctionelle : par exemple le grand espace noir du milieu, la t'as l'impression qu'il te sert a rien, mais grace a ça tu peux voir l'état de 42 unités d'un coup d'oeil en sélection, et si t'as plus d'unité, tu peux jongler entre différents onglets.

Et puis même je vois mal comment jouer a Starcraft sans cette interface.

Par contre l'absence de dézoom (et l'impossibilité de tourner la caméra, en fait c'est le même systeme que dans WCIII) c'est qui me fait le plus chier.

----------


## Star-Platinum

Tu veux dire que tes images c'est pas du zoom là  ::huh::  C'est la vue de base  ::huh::

----------


## Erkin_

Quand l'hud prend une bonne partie de mon écran, c'est qu'il y a un problème.
Surtout que là, il y a largement de quoi l'optimiser, déjà en affichant uniquement ce qui doit être affiché. 
En clair, pas besoin d'un gros fond noir si on a 2 unités de sélectionnées (De la transparence que diable !)

Le portrait aussi sert à rien, on a déjà le schéma (largement trop gros) de ton robot (sur un de tes screens) pour identifier facilement l'unité que tu contrôles.

Edit : D'ailleurs, Relic a bien compris tout ça, il suffit de voir la transition du hud entre COH et DOW2.

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Tu veux dire que tes images c'est pas du zoom là  C'est la vue de base




Ouep.

La caméra est a 10 mètres du sol.

----------


## Darkath

> Tu veux dire que tes images c'est pas du zoom là  C'est la vue de base


Nan la c'est du zoom  :^_^: 




> Le portrait aussi sert à rien, on a déjà le schéma (largement trop gros) de ton robot (sur un de tes screens) pour identifier facilement l'unité que tu contrôles.


Tu touches pas aux portraits, t'entends !  ::(:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Le portrait aussi sert à rien, on a déjà le schéma (largement trop gros) de ton robot (sur un de tes screens) pour identifier facilement l'unité que tu contrôles.


Les portraits servent plus au fun qu'à reconnaitre les unités.

----------


## Anonyme2016

::lol::

----------


## Belhoriann

> Ouep.
> 
> La caméra est a 10 mètres du sol.


 ::P:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> http://www.loups-blancs.net/forum/do...ile.php?id=120


C'est un fail.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

clic droit > afficher

----------


## Nelfe

Du haut de ces pyramides, quarante siècles vous contemplent  :B):

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Ça a de la gueule  ::o:

----------


## Anonyme2016

> C'est un fail.


La baguette du forum, ni plus ni moins  :;): .

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Ça a de la gueule


Et encore y a pas les cadavres, les tirs de canons et l'atmosphère remplie de fumée.
 :Bave:

----------


## war-p

Bon allez, je continue avec mes screen de Morrowind  :B): 







Voilà, je me ballade... ::rolleyes::

----------


## Darkath

> Bon allez, je continue avec mes screen de Morrowind 
> 
> http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/466...nshot11.th.jpg
> 
> http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/771...nshot10.th.jpg
> 
> http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/5...nshot3w.th.jpg
> 
> Voilà, je me ballade...


Le problème c'est que malgrès tout le modding que tu peux faire pour rendre le monde regardable, les perso sont toujours aussi dégueulasse ...

----------


## war-p

Spèce de rabat joie, et puis au pire il y a bien quelques mods pour les corps qui sont acceptable.

----------


## Say hello

Y'avait pas un Elder Scroll qui proposait une sorte de tesselation?
Le Truform je crois.
Si y'avait moyen de faire supporter ça, en plus poussé sur les gpu actuelle ça pourrait compenser.

Mais non en fait.

----------


## Morgoth

> Le problème c'est que malgrès tout le modding que tu peux faire pour rendre le monde regardable, les perso sont toujours aussi dégueulasse ...


Haha, non. Y'a des Mods qui font un boulot d'enfer sur les personnages.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ouais bon ce qu'il faut c'est un Morrowind avec le moteur d'un Crysis.

----------


## Nelfe

> Ouais bon ce qu'il faut c'est un Morrowind avec le moteur d'un Crysis.


Ça a déjà été fait pour Oblivion.

----------


## Darkath

Partie endiablée Terran + Protoss contre double protoss : 


Petit présomptueux, ne vois tu pas le nombre déployé ?
L'armée des ombres, tu seras éliminé,


Au nom de forces mystiques qui habitent là, dans mon cerveau,
Je ne donne pas cher de ta peau !


Pour les rebelles, la force est trop forte,
je balaye ces petits Ewoks comme le vent balaye les feuille mortes


Les indécis sont avertis, qu'ils se méfient 
de la seule étoile qui se fond dans la nuit.

----------


## Dark Fread



----------


## Marty

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/76e...cba87ee44b.jpg


 ::O: 
 :Bave: 

Sympa en tout cas, bien cadré je trouve.

----------


## kayl257

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/76e...cba87ee44b.jpg


 :Emo: 
Cay bô!

----------


## Anton

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/76e...cba87ee44b.jpg


 ::o: 

L'armure du Sagittaire Pégase Freeman !§  ::wub::

----------


## znokiss

Darkath, tu viens de me tirer une larme de nostalgie avec ces doux vers d'IAM...

----------


## Belhoriann

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/76e...cba87ee44b.jpg


Je recommence à me dire qu'un Half life 3 serait foutrement jouissif.

Sinon le post de Darkath montre encore une fois que SC est une usine à cramer le cerveau  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Canard WC

> Mon dieu ! C'est magnifique... Dire que j'ai un manche à balai qui prend la poussière...


hummm  :;):

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Ça a déjà été fait pour Oblivion.


Ah mais justement mon bon monsieur, Oblibli n'est pas Morro...  ::'(:   ::cry::

----------


## Okxyd

> Je recommence à me dire qu'un Half life 3 serait foutrement jouissif.



Docteur Freeman se baladant en slip combi avec un pied de biche et des lunettes roses !  ::wub::

----------


## Zeppo

Putain, ouais! OUAIS§§§

Ah ouais! J'pensais pas la gagner celle-là!
Pour info, je joue une partie en D/D en tant que Franc, sans utiliser les sauvegardes.(Sauf avant de quitter of course)
Bref, Rome me propose une alliance, j'accepte, j'oriente mes conquêtes vers l'Est. Rapidement, je ne me trompais pas, Rome attaque mon "poste de frontière", qui est une troupe posté sur le pont.
Ces enfoirées avaient fait contourner quelques soldats pour passer derrière mes troupes, et on attaqués par le pont : prise en sandwich.
Je me prend une taulée, mais ces cons retirent ensuite leurs troupes pour les rapatrier sur une ville qui venait de se révolter, et la reprenne. Je me doute qu'ils vont reprendre leur attaque contre moi.

J'envoie ma dernière armée, c'est à dire un fils de général incompétent, deux régiments de lanciers aguerris et des archers.
Si je perds, ce dont je suis sûr, ils peuvent prendre ma dernière ville comme ils veulent (protégée par des paysans).

Ils attaquent alors avec 3 groupes de légionnaires (troupes lourdes :x), un petit groupe de cavaliers et des archers.






Youpi  :B): 

Un bon gros miracle en fait, j'ai mis mes lanciers en mur de bouclier au pont, mes archers sur le côté pour tirer sur les flancs, et le général pour donner moral aux troupes.

A un moment, tout était sur le fil du rasoir, la fuite guettait les deux camps. J'ai lancé mes cavaliers sur les lanciers/légionnaires ennemis, cavaliers qui ont perdu 1/4 de leurs effectifs en un clin d'oeil, mais ça à suffit à la fuite des ennemis...

Des genres de parties qui te font surkiffer  :Cigare:

----------


## war-p

R : Tw  :Emo:

----------


## Acteon

> Putain, ouais! OUAIS§§§
> 
> Ah ouais! J'pensais pas la gagner celle-là!
> Pour info, je joue une partie en D/D en tant que Franc, sans utiliser les sauvegardes.(Sauf avant de quitter of course)
> Bref, Rome me propose une alliance, j'accepte, j'oriente mes conquêtes vers l'Est. Rapidement, je ne me trompais pas, Rome attaque mon "poste de frontière", qui est une troupe posté sur le pont.
> Ces enfoirées avaient fait contourner quelques soldats pour passer derrière mes troupes, et on attaqués par le pont : prise en sandwich.
> Je me prend une taulée, mais ces cons retirent ensuite leurs troupes pour les rapatrier sur une ville qui venait de se révolter, et la reprenne. Je me doute qu'ils vont reprendre leur attaque contre moi.
> 
> J'envoie ma dernière armée, c'est à dire un fils de général incompétent, deux régiments de lanciers aguerris et des archers.
> Si je perds, ce dont je suis sûr, ils peuvent prendre ma dernière ville comme ils veulent (protégée par des paysans).


Y'as que moi qui vois North and South sur le premier screen?

----------


## Zaraf

Battle.Of.Us.Shooting.Ennemies, l'un des fameux fps de merde.




Du grand art

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Battle.Of.Us.Shooting.Ennemies, l'un des fameux fps de merde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Du grand art
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ff8...dfea0fc591.jpg


J'ai pleuré de rire.
Ca fait du bien , merci.  :;):

----------


## Darkath

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7eb...be0e9aed00.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/875...52275093e7.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/950...438b6f5cc3.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8b1...4e73c86358.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/97c...482fabf27b.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/92d...495463b87a.jpg


C'est quoi jeu ? simulateur spatial ? c'est bien ?

----------


## Pluton

Putain Metal, il troue le cul ton mod, là.  ::o: 
(Freespace 2 SCP, Darkath)

----------


## eMKa

Hop, un petit screen de *The Nomad Soul* : 



[en rendu logiciel, en attendant que je trouve comment le lancer en accéléré 3D sous Seven correctement (car il se lance mais tout est brouillé comme si il faisait un tampon de chaque image en les accumulant...)]

D'ailleurs il reconnait bien le 1680/1050 ^^ Mais comme c'est tout brouillé par de gros pixels énormes (alors que les textures s'affichent bien en accéléré 3D), bah je suis forcé sur du 640/480 en "rendu logiciel" (et le "rendu DirectX" j'en parle même pas ça tourne à 1 fps)...

----------


## Pierronamix

> Hop, un petit screen de *The Nomad Soul* : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/5d7204f...3a330389cf.jpg
> 
> [en rendu logiciel, en attendant que je trouve comment le lancer en accéléré 3D sous Seven correctement (car il se lance mais tout est brouillé comme si il faisait un tampon de chaque image en les accumulant...)]
> 
> D'ailleurs il reconnait bien le 1680/1050 ^^ Mais comme c'est tout brouillé par de gros pixels énormes (alors que les textures s'affichent bien en accéléré 3D), bah je suis forcé sur du 640/480 en "rendu logiciel" (et le "rendu DirectX" j'en parle même pas ça tourne à 1 fps)...


Et c'est encore jouable ? Non parce que les gameplays combat et FPS étaient déja pourraves y a 5 ans quand j'avais retesté, alors maintenant... ::sad::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Et c'est encore jouable ? Non parce que les gameplays combat et FPS étaient déja pourraves y a 5 ans quand j'avais retesté, alors maintenant...


Surtout qu'il n'y avait aucun moyen d'inverser l'axe Y. C'était la cata pour la partie FPS. -_-

----------


## ikarad

> Partie endiablée Terran + Protoss contre double protoss : 
> 
> 
> Petit présomptueux, ne vois tu pas le nombre déployé ?
> L'armée des ombres, tu seras éliminé,
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/76a...44f9b46843.jpg
> 
> Au nom de forces mystiques qui habitent là, dans mon cerveau,
> Je ne donne pas cher de ta peau !
> ...


Est-ce qu'il est beau quand on y joue car là d'après tes screens c'est pas top voir même je trouve moche?

----------


## Pierronamix

> Surtout qu'il n'y avait aucun moyen d'inverser l'axe Y. C'était la cata pour la partie FPS. -_-


J'ai surtout la partie combat en tête (forcément  ::P: ), sorte de VS 3D super mou...Déjà à l'époque ça tenait pas 5min face aux tenors du genre alors maintenant... ::O:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est quoi jeu ? simulateur spatial ? c'est bien ?


Comme le dit Pluton, c'est un mods pour l'excellent Freespace 2 (Freespace 2 SCP pour être plus exacte). Et c'est du pur shoot spatial. Par contre, ça fait tout bizarre de revenir avec les vitesses de vol de Freespace 2 (40 m/s à 120 m/s max) après avoir bossé/testé le mods End Project: Enlight the Galaxy où on avait une vitesse variant entre du 80 m/s à 300m/s.

----------


## SiGarret

Dans Mass Effect 2, ... pardon, dans *Max Payne 2*, il y a ce passage qui se déroule dans un ancien studio de télévision transformé en parc d'attraction dédié à la série "Address Unknown" qui y était filmée.
Illusions d'optique, bruitages, carton-pâte, fausses pistes, effets spéciaux...

Très original, d'autant plus que les quelques "épisodes" que l'on peut visionner sur les télévisions que l'on trouve dans les maisons, chambres d'hôtels tout au long du jeu sont une parodie de Max Payne, avec un héros solitaire chasseur/chassé qui parle tout seul en débitant d'un ton grave des monologues aussi bons que ceux du jeu.

----------


## Aghora

> Très original, d'autant plus que les quelques "épisodes" que l'on peut visionner sur les télévisions que l'on trouve dans les maisons, chambres d'hôtels tout au long du jeu sont une parodie de Max Payne, avec un héros solitaire chasseur/chassé qui parle tout seul en débitant d'un ton grave des monologues aussi bons que ceux du jeu.


Toutes les séries télévisées sont des parodies de la vie de Max Payne : Dick Justice par exemple, le vengeur avec une coupe afro et sur fond de disco.
"Lords and ladies" par contre j'ai pas trouvé le parallèle.

----------


## Anton

Captain Baseball Bat Boy  :Cigare:

----------


## Wiltjay

Une grosse dose d'Overlord II
Je précise que ces screenshots ont été fait en début de partie, il n'y a donc pas de spoil pour ceux qui ne l'auraient pas fait et qui voudraient y jouer.

La ville de Nordberg:


Un petit génie du mal:


Pour la fête du solstice, tout le village est décoré! (youpi dis donc!)


Une bonne tête de...

----------


## Wiltjay

La suite:


Notre première source de vitalité:


13 ans plus tard, l'Overlord à grandit!:


Go kill!!


Les elfes complètement ridicule avec leur esprit greenpeace and love, très rigolos!




Il revient et sawachyay!!


Oh, bonjour je suis seigneur du mal et vous?

----------


## Hamtarotaro

Merde je suis grillé pour Gunman Chronicles.  :B): 
(Ca a pas autant gardé son charme que par rapport a Opposing force qui est toujours excellent)

----------


## Wiltjay

> Merde je suis grillé pour Gunman Chronicles. 
> (Ca a pas autant gardé son charme que par rapport a Opposing force qui est toujours excellent)


A l'avenir je te prierais de ne plus lancer de jeu quand je screenshot sous peine de sanction.
La direction.

----------


## Percolator42

> Hop, un petit screen de *The Nomad Soul* : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/5d7204f...3a330389cf.jpg
> 
> [en rendu logiciel, en attendant que je trouve comment le lancer en accéléré 3D sous Seven correctement (car il se lance mais tout est brouillé comme si il faisait un tampon de chaque image en les accumulant...)]
> 
> D'ailleurs il reconnait bien le 1680/1050 ^^ Mais comme c'est tout brouillé par de gros pixels énormes (alors que les textures s'affichent bien en accéléré 3D), bah je suis forcé sur du 640/480 en "rendu logiciel" (et le "rendu DirectX" j'en parle même pas ça tourne à 1 fps)...



Je l'ai fini sous xp il y a pas longtemps, toi aussi quand tu ouvre la carte de la ville plus d'une seconde le jeu plante?

----------


## gripoil

Pour nomad soul j'l'ai fini sur dreamcast. J'l'ai sur PC mais j'ai jamais beaucoup joué surtout a cause des problèmes graphiques (même sur XP il me semble). Mais insistez bien, j'avais fini par le faire tourner, mais j'ai vite laché l'affaire vu que j'l'avais déjà fini deux fois sur dreamcast. (Putain mais pourquoi j'y ai joué sur dreamcast moi  :tired:  )

Mais putain quel jeu, j'suis vraiment dégouté de ce que fait David Cage maintenant. J'aime bien Fahrenheit même si il n'a pas un gameplay de jeu (pas de gameplay quoi  ::XD:: ), ça reste visuellement un jeu alors que Heavy Rain lui n'a rien qui fait penser à un jeu à première vue  :<_<: .

----------


## Dark Fread

> Pour nomad soul j'l'ai fini sur dreamcast. J'l'ai sur PC mais j'ai jamais beaucoup joué surtout a cause des problèmes graphiques (même sur XP il me semble). Mais insistez bien, j'avais fini par le faire tourner, mais j'ai vite laché l'affaire vu que j'l'avais déjà fini deux fois sur dreamcast. (Putain mais pourquoi j'y ai joué sur dreamcast moi  )


Parce que c'était une Console avec un grand C.  :tired:

----------


## gripoil

> Parce que c'était une Console avec un grand C.


Ouais 'fin j'aurais pu choisir un vrai de jeu de Dreamcast a geeker dessus. Enfin ne vous inquiétez par je me rattrape, encore aujourd'hui je la relance de temps en temps.

Sinon je viens d'installer boiling point et je me demande comment j'ai pu passer a côté de ce jeu. Ca a l'air plutôt surmontable, et il a l'air de cacher des trucs sublimes. Maintenant que j'suis en rade de stalker, c'est l'idéal pour me ressourcer. Grace a sa source riche a minéraux naturels, je peux affronter l'hiver en toute confiance et m'occuper de mon corps. 

 


Bon j'ai rien d'autre a vous montrer que l'intro. Je compte pas m'y mettre tout de suite, j'espère juste ne pas l'oublier, mais la première impression (pas juste l'intro, j'ai joué 5 minutes  ::XD:: ) a l'air plutôt bonne.

----------


## Darkath

> Comme le dit Pluton, c'est un mods pour l'excellent Freespace 2 (Freespace 2 SCP pour être plus exacte). Et c'est du pur shoot spatial. Par contre, ça fait tout bizarre de revenir avec les vitesses de vol de Freespace 2 (40 m/s à 120 m/s max) après avoir bossé/testé le mods End Project: Enlight the Galaxy où on avait une vitesse variant entre du 80 m/s à 300m/s.


Ah. Vu que c'est pas trop moche j'ai pas trop reconnu freespace ^^

tiens d'ailleurs y'a des bonnes simu spatiales pas trop vieille qui trainent ? J'ai jamais vraiment joué a ces jeux, mais ça me botterais bien, mais il me faudrait de la physique newtonienne sinon c'est pas top top ...

[QUOTEikarad a propos de SCII]Est-ce qu'il est beau quand on y joue car là d'après tes screens c'est pas top voir même je trouve moche?
[/QUOTE]

Je joue pas avec les graphismes a fond, et surtout les textures qui sont en medium (en gros y'a low, medium, high, ultra) mais quand t'y joue y'a des beaux effets, en particulier les effets de lumieres et tout, et c'est super fluide donc c'est agréable a regarder ... Et puis ça reste un xxxCraft donc bon on est pas trop la pour les graphismes de folie.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ah. Vu que c'est pas trop moche j'ai pas trop reconnu freespace ^^
> 
> tiens d'ailleurs y'a des bonnes simu spatiales pas trop vieille qui trainent ? J'ai jamais vraiment joué a ces jeux, mais ça me botterais bien, mais il me faudrait de la physique newtonienne sinon c'est pas top top ...


En Shoot spatial avec un modèle de vol newtonien, tu as:
- Independance War 2: Edge of Chaos (techniquement encore agréable à regarder)
- Independance War 1 + son addon Defiance (aucune idée)
- Babylon 5: I've Found Her
- The Tomorrow War (enfin à confirmer par les rares canards ayant pu le tater)

Sinon, va plutôt sur le topic space opéra.

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Rikimaru

*Aion  : The Tower of Eternity*
Mon p'tit aède en mod ca va sortir poussez vous !

----------


## Pluton

Metal, tu faich', j'ai pas que ça à faire de réinstaller FS2.  :tired: 
C'est un stand alone ton machin là ? Tu peux détailler sur le gameplay ?

----------


## Jasoncarthes

ça reste dans l'univers de freespace, le gameplay est donc celui de freespace (mais avec des nouveaux vaisseaux quand même) mais aoa c'est surtout un scénar sympas, de bonne cinématique (enfin un des premiers qui a sut utiliser les cinématique ingame) et une bonne bande son!
Pour moi la meilleur campagne freespace après homesick (dommage que homesick n'ai pas encore été doublé parceque la  :Bave:  )

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Metal, tu faich', j'ai pas que ça à faire de réinstaller FS2. 
> C'est un stand alone ton machin là ? Tu peux détailler sur le gameplay ?


Comme le dit le cher jasoncarthes, le gameplay c'est du Freespace 2 tout cracher. SAUF que sur le forum Blue Planet tu trouves un Pack 3.6.12 qui intègre une difficulté hardcore en plus de proposer un pseudo vol newtonien avec la possibilité de faire du Glide (le topic a pour nom The Black Market). Je n'ai pas encore tester ce dernier mais je pense que je vais l'installer vu que je commence à maitriser un peu mon Joystick et avec le Track IR sa troue le cul avec ou sans vue cockpit.

----------


## Pluton

Et donc, stand alone ou mod ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Et donc, stand alone ou mod ?


Oups, j'ai oublié. Mods.  ::):  De toute façon quel idée de supprimer Freespace 2. ^^ Je l'ai toujours sur mon disque dur même si je n'y joue pas forcément.

----------


## Pluton

Bin... j'avais déplacé le dossier sur un DD externe pour faire un peu de place temporairement.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

bah tu peut juste redéplacer ton dossier, c est portable comme applis ^^^
pas besoin de repasser par la case setup.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Bin... j'avais déplacé le dossier sur un DD externe pour faire un peu de place temporairement.


Ouaip, pas besoin d'installer le jeu avec le Setup. Mon dossier Freespace 2 s'est basé sur une install propre à partir du CD sur un PC de 2003, et dès que j'avais changer de machine, j'avais juste copié le répertoire sur ma nouvelle machine. C'est l'avantage de SCP contrairement à Freespace 2 Vanilla.

----------


## Dark Fread

Paie ma Infernus tunée  :B): 



 :tired:

----------


## byte_a_dudule

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/180...5d6b834ef4.jpg
> 
> Paie ma Infernus tunée



C'est la version compacte  :;):

----------


## Froyok

Archi Bugué, rame de façon incongrue, mais plaisant et Venise rattrape tout.







Par contre, j'ai une HD4850X2, et je joue en 1280*720, au dessus ça rame. Et j'ai les effets post processing sur moyen (aucune diff avec le very high de toute manière).
J'ai pas encore tenté de tweaker. Mais bon, le dernier screenshoot, je tournais à 15 FPS.  :tired: 
Ha, autre truc bizarre, je joue en 1280*720, mais les screenshot sont en 1280*960. Le jeu rescal pour une raison qui m'échappe. Donc la fille parait court en pattes.  :tired:

----------


## Darkath

> En Shoot spatial avec un modèle de vol newtonien, tu as:
> - Independance War 2: Edge of Chaos (techniquement encore agréable à regarder)
> - Independance War 1 + son addon Defiance (aucune idée)
> - Babylon 5: I've Found Her
> - The Tomorrow War (enfin à confirmer par les rares canards ayant pu le tater)
> 
> Sinon, va plutôt sur le topic space opéra.


Je vais essayé I-War, on va bien voir  ::):  (tomorrow war s'est fait bashé dès la sortie donc non)

----------


## NeoOoeN

Le jeu optimisé avec le gland.
Le Venise d'Assassin's Creed 2 est bien mieux sur x360. J'attend les beaux screens de la version PC pour voir la différence  :Bave:

----------


## Anton

> Je vais essayé I-War, on va bien voir  (tomorrow war s'est fait bashé dès la sortie donc non)


Le 2 est une pure tuerie, et sa cinématique d'intro peut encore aujourd'hui, 11 ans après, en remontrer à des blockbusters actuels (et c'est vrai hein). 
Par contre le 1 avec OpenGL etc etc, j'ai jamais réussi à le refaire tourner personnellement (mais il déchirait aussi, et plus immersif que le 2 d'ailleurs).

----------


## Darkath

> Le 2 est une pure tuerie, et sa cinématique d'intro peut encore aujourd'hui, 11 ans après, en remontrer à des blockbusters actuels (et c'est vrai hein). 
> Par contre le 1 avec OpenGL etc etc, j'ai jamais réussi à le refaire tourner personnellement (mais il déchirait aussi, et plus immersif que le 2 d'ailleurs).


J'ai pris le 2 justement (le 1 j'ai peur que ce soit trop vieux pour mes yeux ^^)

----------


## Anton

Tu devrais bien t'éclater alors, il en vaut vraiment le coup  :;): 
Par contre y a quelques mods qui sont dispensables mais vraiment sympas. Enfin, fini le déjà en l'état  ::P: 

Faut le patcher par contre.

----------


## Froyok

> Le jeu optimisé avec le gland.
> Le Venise d'Assassin's Creed 2 est bien mieux sur x360. J'attend les beaux screens de la version PC pour voir la différence


La Venise fictive de Venetica n'a rien à voir, elle est faite dans les grandeurs, et je peut te dire que ça dépote, surtout quand tu vois ça :

----------


## Nelfe

> La Venise fictive de Venetica n'a rien à voir, elle est faite dans les grandeurs, et je peut te dire que ça dépote, surtout quand tu vois ça :
> http://image.jeuxvideo.com/images/pc/v/e/venepc029.jpg
> http://image.jeuxvideo.com/images/pc/v/e/venepc030.jpg


Superbes artworks  ::wub::

----------


## Darkath

> Tu devrais bien t'éclater alors, il en vaut vraiment le coup 
> Par contre y a quelques mods qui sont dispensables mais vraiment sympas. Enfin, fini le déjà en l'état 
> 
> Faut le patcher par contre.


Bon installé et patché ... injouable au clavier (j'ai pas de pavé numérique), pas de possibilité de jouer a la souris ... 
Heureusement le pad 360 marche .. un peu, le 2nd stick n'est pas utilisé donc je peux pas rouler sur les cotés, et les gachettes sont utilisé pour les réacteurs, et quand je lache tous les boutons je vais quand même a 125 m/s (pour être au point mort je suis obligé d'appuyer sur la gachette qui fait ralentir/aller en arrière normalement). Je pourrais remapper avec Xpadder mais apperement pour ce faire va falloir quand même trifouiller des fichiers ... bref c'est dommage tout ces petits problèmes de controles, parceque le jeu à l'air cool sinon.

Par contre, on joue un gosse pendant tout le jeu ?  :tired:  Nan parceque cette tête a claque de gniard me saoule déjà ^^

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Anton

> Bon installé et patché ... injouable au clavier (j'ai pas de pavé numérique), pas de possibilité de jouer a la souris ...
> Heureusement le pad 360 marche .. un peu, le 2nd stick n'est pas utilisé donc je peux pas rouler sur les cotés, et les gachettes sont utilisé pour les réacteurs, et quand je lache tous les boutons je vais quand même a 125 m/s (pour être au point mort je suis obligé d'appuyer sur la gachette qui fait ralentir/aller en arrière normalement). Je pourrais remapper avec Xpadder mais apperement pour ce faire va falloir quand même trifouiller des fichiers ... bref c'est dommage tout ces petits problèmes de controles, parceque le jeu à l'air cool sinon.
> 
> Par contre, on joue un gosse pendant tout le jeu ? Nan parceque cette tête a claque de gniard me saoule déjà ^^


Je n'ai jamais joué qu'au clavier  :tired:  Quand je jouais en multi j'étais même meilleur que bcp d'autres au joystick. Je ne vois donc pas quel problème tu peux rencontrer...

Non, le gosse n'est que le premier quart du jeu.

Mais go le topic du space opera si plus de demandes  :;):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Bon installé et patché ... injouable au clavier (j'ai pas de pavé numérique), pas de possibilité de jouer a la souris ... 
> Heureusement le pad 360 marche .. un peu, le 2nd stick n'est pas utilisé donc je peux pas rouler sur les cotés, et les gachettes sont utilisé pour les réacteurs, et quand je lache tous les boutons je vais quand même a 125 m/s (pour être au point mort je suis obligé d'appuyer sur la gachette qui fait ralentir/aller en arrière normalement). Je pourrais remapper avec Xpadder mais apperement pour ce faire va falloir quand même trifouiller des fichiers ... bref c'est dommage tout ces petits problèmes de controles, parceque le jeu à l'air cool sinon.
> 
> Par contre, on joue un gosse pendant tout le jeu ?  Nan parceque cette tête a claque de gniard me saoule déjà ^^


Vol inertiel donc oui, c'est normal que tu continue à avancer malgré que tyes moteurs soit coupés.
Non, tu ne joueras pas gosse sur tout le jeu. Juste la 1e partie du jeu.
Tu as l'assistance au pilotage si tu galère trop.

----------


## Darkath

> Vol inertiel donc oui, c'est normal que tu continue à avancer malgré que tyes moteurs soit coupés.
> Non, tu ne joueras pas gosse sur tout le jeu. Juste la 1e partie du jeu.
> Tu as l'assistance au pilotage si tu galère trop.


Nan mais d'accord, mais si je m'arrête au point mort, genre je bouge plus d'un poil de cul, et que je lache tout, ben je recommence a avancer a 125 m/s




> Je n'ai jamais joué qu'au clavier


Comme je l'ai dit, j'ai pas de pavé numérique donc a part aller tout droit, en arrière ou tourner sur les cotés je peux pas faire grand chose.

----------


## Anton

Remap ?  :tired: 
J'ai pas souvenir d'avoir utilisé autre chose que AERQSD, les touches de fonction F pour les déplacements, le L, +- et les flèches de base, pourtant.

----------


## Froyok

> Superbes artworks


Bon par contre je peux pas de montrer à quoi ça ressemble ingame, j'en suis qu'à 4h de jeu.

----------


## Darkath

> Remap ? 
> J'ai pas souvenir d'avoir utilisé autre chose que AERQSD, les touches de fonction F pour les déplacements, le L, +- et les flèches de base, pourtant.


On peut pas remapper sans trifouiller les fichiers (genre si tu vas dans les controles, t'as le choix entre "Default" et "Keyboard only"

----------


## El_Mariachi²



----------


## NeoOoeN

> La Venise fictive de Venetica n'a rien à voir, elle est faite dans les grandeurs, et je peut te dire que ça dépote, surtout quand tu vois ça :
> http://image.jeuxvideo.com/images/pc/v/e/venepc029.jpg
> http://image.jeuxvideo.com/images/pc/v/e/venepc030.jpg


Ah ouais en effet, à la vue de ton screen on aurait pas cru ça.

J'attends tes prochains donc, ça peut être intéressant.

----------


## Froyok

> Ah ouais en effet, à la vue de ton screen on aurait pas cru ça.
> 
> J'attends tes prochains donc, ça peut être intéressant.


Pas de soucis !  :;):

----------


## Sysco



----------


## Aghora

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c2c...a2a14a300e.jpg


C'est quand même incroyable que ces Huorns mettent des dizaines et des dizaines d'années pour avoir une telle gueule et ne mettent que quelques secondes pour t'envoyer balader d'un coup de branche.

----------


## Star-Platinum

Ouais j'arrive laisse-moi configurer mes touches quoi.


Ce jeu a juste trop la classe.


Eh toi au fond là, tu crois qu'on t'as pas vu entrain de mater ?!

----------


## Star-Platinum

Puzzle game comme on en fait plus, j'y jouais déjà y a 18 ans sur Atari ST  ::cry:: .

Le but : colorier toutes les cases du niveau en rose, ramasser des nounours et taper des p'tits fantômes et des p'tites aubergines toutes mignones, le tout sur une musique hypnotique.
Je suis au niveau 4 et je crois qu'il y a vraiment une blinde de niveaux.

Trouvable ici.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/03c...21c6915e91.jpg
> 
> Puzzle game comme on en fait plus, j'y jouais déjà y a 18 ans sur Atari ST .
> 
> Le but : colorier toutes les cases du niveau en rose, ramasser des nounours et taper des p'tits fantômes et des p'tites aubergines toutes mignones, le tout sur une musique hypnotique.
> Je suis au niveau 4 et je crois qu'il y a vraiment une blinde de niveaux.
> 
> Trouvable ici.


*Skweek*  ::lol::   ::wub:: 

Bon, moi c'est sur *CPC 6128* que j'y jouais, donc ça avait graphiquement un peu moins la classe, et auditivement aussi sans doute, mais ptain, je suis sûr que c'était quand même tout aussi bon...

Merci pour le lien  :;): , je crois que je vais tenter de m'y remettre, mais ça devient assez rapidement hardcore d'après mes souvenirs, genre passé le 1er tiers du jeu c'est déjà galère pour avancer.

----------


## znokiss

Trouvable ici, un petit freeware excellent qui joue sur la physique liquide, gagnant de l'IGF. Bon, on a droit aux commandes (A) et (B ) de la X-Box et la souris n'est pas reconnue, mais on s'en fout pour un jeu de cette qualité, non ? 














Héhé.

----------


## AMDS

> Je suis au niveau 4 et je crois qu'il y a vraiment une blinde de niveaux.
> 
> Trouvable ici.


99 ou 100, je ne sais plus. Mais je me souviens que j'avais fini le 1er sur mon CPC 6128.

----------


## Anton

*Just Cause II*



L'hélicoptère reste en vol stationnaire et je dézingue les soldats en-dessous, accroché à mon grappin ^^

---------- Post ajouté à 14h10 ----------

*Just Cause II*



L'hélicoptère reste en vol stationnaire et je dézingue les soldats en-dessous, accroché à mon grappin ^^

----------


## Dorak

Je l'avais complètement oublié ce Just Cause 2 ! Et moi qui voulait tester la démo !  ::): 

Merci pour le rappel.

----------


## Pelomar

Démo qui foire grave chez moi d'ailleurs  ::sad::

----------


## Jean Pale

Il est très sympa ce Just Cause 2 si l'on apprécie les bacs à sable bien débiles. Vu les prix anglais, je me le payerais probablement.

----------


## Star-Platinum

Je me souvenais pas de trucs aussi tordus, les cases fissurées disparaissent après passage, les cases jaunes sont des murs, j'ai eu le malheur de reculer après la première case et maintenant les autres sont hors d'atteinte.

COMMENT QUE JE FAIS LA ?!

Je suis au niveau 5/100 et une seule vie  ::sad:: , ce jeu me rendait dingue quand j'étais petit, je comprends mieux pourquoi.

----------


## KiwiX

> Vu les prix anglais, je me le payerais probablement.


Et la croissance française ?

----------


## LeBabouin

> La Venise fictive de Venetica n'a rien à voir, elle est faite dans les grandeurs, et je peut te dire que ça dépote, surtout quand tu vois ça :
> http://image.jeuxvideo.com/images/pc/v/e/venepc029.jpg
> http://image.jeuxvideo.com/images/pc/v/e/venepc030.jpg


On dirait du Piranese avec une couche de vomi par dessus.

----------


## Froyok

> On dirait du Piranese avec une couche de vomi par dessus.


Classe hein ?  :B):

----------


## Jean Pale

Just Cause 2 Demo

----------


## Anton

_I belieeeeve I can flyyyyyy
I beliiieeeve I can touch the skyyy_

----------


## ziltoïd

A noter qu'il n'est pas compatible XP. Chose que j'ignorais.
Merci la Démo.

----------


## Lt-47

Pas que la demo, la jeu est directx10 only.

----------


## Pluton

Epic fail pour leurs ventes, dans leur cul.

----------


## Morgoth

+1. Ils ne supportent même pas Windows 98, quel scandale !  ::o:

----------


## BrandonHeat

Ce serait même bien fait pour eux que ce soit un gros flop sur pc.
Je vous parie qu'un mois après la sortie ils viendront demander notre pardon et nous proposer un petit patch de compatibilité.

----------


## KiwiX

En tout cas, il est méga beau.

----------


## Sk-flown

> En tout cas, il est méga beau.


Non.

----------


## znokiss

> En tout cas, il est méga beau.


Oui, le radar dans le coin en haut à gauche est effectivement très joliment modélisé.

----------


## Thalack

C'est vrai qu'il est classe le radar  ::wub::

----------


## Redlight

Toujours à ce faire remarquer les canards : pendant un crash serveur ils sont rester figés comme ça.

----------


## Tyler Durden

*Jeu secret le temps de la procédure.*



Les noms des victimes ont été floutés à la demande des familles.

----------


## M.Rick75

*Assassin's Greed 2* et surtout *Uplay*


"Pourquoi cette question? T'es de la police?". Bon, cliquons sur Uplay machin truc.


"Ah ouais! Je te confirme!"


Wé... Génial, une nouvelle interface avec des gros boutons à la GWL... Love.


"Ah, tiens? Quelle est cette option?"


C'est inutile mais ça soulage un peu.


Chez Ubi, depuis Lea passion Chewal, ils sont forts en modélisation de chewaux.


"Ouah, trop bien, en plus mon cheval il vole!" (En revanche les ombres c'est pas encore ça)

----------


## Redlight

Petite pique à MW2 pendant le solo de Bad company 2^^

----------


## Say hello

> A noter qu'il n'est pas compatible XP. Chose que j'ignorais.
> Merci la Démo.





> Pas que la demo, la jeu est directx10 only.





> Epic fail pour leurs ventes, dans leur cul.





> +1. Ils ne supportent même pas Windows 98, quel scandale !



Il va suivre tout droit le chemin de Shattered Horizon.

Et encore, Shattered Horizon a encore un bon espoir vu qu'il est intéressant lui au moins.

----------


## Froyok

> Il va suivre tout droit le chemin de Shattered Horizon.
> 
> Et encore, Shattered Horizon a encore un bon espoir vu qu'il est intéressant lui au moins.


Attention mon ami, tu trolles !  :B):

----------


## Say hello

Bah non, j'ai juste dit que SH est cool, JC2 moins.  :Cigare:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

::wub:: 


> En tout cas, il est méga beau.


Il est même trop beau pour que les pauvres en profite sous xp. ::P:

----------


## galoustic



----------


## Agathia

> Il va suivre tout droit le chemin de Shattered Horizon.
> 
> Et encore, Shattered Horizon a encore un bon espoir vu qu'il est intéressant lui au moins.


Sauf que Shattered Horizon, personne n'en entendait parler...

[troll] Et puis c'est pas comme si XP commencait à se faire vieux et que Seven est supérieur en à peu près tout points. [/troll]

----------


## silverragout

Personne pour râler sur le manque de screenshots de Bad Company 2 ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Bah si on met plus de trois fois, on va se faire engueuler parce que c'est toujours pareil.

----------


## Morgoth

> [troll] Et puis c'est pas comme si XP commencait à se faire vieux et que Seven est supérieur en à peu près tout points. [/troll]


Ça ce n'est pas un Troll, c'est un fait.

----------


## Pluton

Bullshit : Xp, en gros, 3 jeux nesque geayne qui ne tournent pas, seven, 50 jeux anciens mais bons qui vont merder, nécessiter des patchs, marchotter, ne pas tourner.

----------


## Morgoth

En quoi Seven serait-il le seul coupable ? Il y a aussi de vieux jeux qui tournent mieux sous Seven que XP.

Les jeux mal optimisés ça ne date pas de la génération actuelle (quoique le phénomène s'accentue).

Bien sûr, si l'on se contente uniquement d'oldies, alors autant se faire un vieux PC Windows 98 - XP, ça sera la meilleure solution.

Sinon Seven c'est le top.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Bullshit : Xp, en gros, 3 jeux nesque geayne qui ne tournent pas, seven, 50 jeux anciens mais bons qui vont merder, nécessiter des patchs, marchotter, ne pas tourner.


Bullshit : Seven, j'ai qu'un ancien jeu trop super qui tourne pas, Homeworld 2. Et puis si vous avez assez de temps pour les anciens jeux avec tous els nouveaux qui sortent, grand vien vous en fasse  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme871

Homeworld 2 tournait sous Vista pourtant.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Ouais mais là il veut pas  :Emo: 

Y'a trop de mods que j'ai envie de saigner.

----------


## war-p

POur en revenir à Just Cause 2, c'est marrant ça un portage de jeu console qui ne fonctionne que sous dx10 sur pc alors que sur console on dépasse pas (de mémoire) les dx9 (xboîte) ou bien OGL... (ça me laisse rêveur sur l'ajout de fonctionnalité entre les consoles et le pc...)

----------


## Say hello

Un bled elfique:






Petite traversée pédestre de la Comté pour rejoindre Bree.. la Comté..

Son Hobbitebourg:


Ses rues:


Son marais:


(Lotro)

----------


## DarzgL

Bah pour JC2, les mauvaises ventes en prévision vont leur permettre de gueuler sur le piratage et d'avoir ainsi une excuse pour ne plus sortir de jeux sur PC.

----------


## Star-Platinum

Le "Je l'ai dl et je peux même pas y jouer" sur les forums ça va être un régale.

----------


## Frypolar

> Petite pique à MW2 pendant le solo de Bad company 2^^
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fd1...4f7e30fffa.jpg


Vu le niveau de leur solo, à leur place je la ramènerais surtout pas.

----------


## Canard WC

> Un bled elfique:
> 
> (Lotro)


TOut ça me paraît bien vide quand même !
 ::|:

----------


## Say hello

Mince l'avant j'ai fait exprès de prendre un truc dégagé pour qu'il y ait pas de pnj sur la moitié de l'écran (ce qui aurait était le cas si je prenait dans l'autre sens).

Je rattraperais ça avec des screen de Bree.

Après si c'est en termes de nombre de joueur, je connais pas la fréquentation globale, mais là c'est une zone très très bas lvl, en fait je sort de ma 1ere région et la comté les mob sont encore plus faible.  :WTF:

----------


## KiwiX

> Bullshit : Xp, en gros, 3 jeux nesque geayne qui ne tournent pas, seven, 50 jeux anciens mais bons qui vont merder, nécessiter des patchs, marchotter, ne pas tourner.


 ::zzz:: 

Soit pas jaloux d'avoir loupé la preco.

----------


## LeBabouin

> Archi Bugué, rame de façon incongrue, mais plaisant et Venise rattrape tout.
> 
> http://uppix.net/8/4/9/a97a43589a985...058f5769tt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/c/1/4/2556d17e5388a...1382bb5dtt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/c/9/6/71e0454112c6b...840b3b49tt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/b/8/a/6d6ba3fb0ea68...e204b114tt.jpg
> 
> 
> Par contre, j'ai une HD4850X2, et je joue en 1280*720, au dessus ça rame. Et j'ai les effets post processing sur moyen (aucune diff avec le very high de toute manière).
> ...


Raaa tin tu m'avais presque donné envie d'acheter mon premier jeu non FPS-non caisse, mais là ça craint bien quand même.

----------


## Say hello

> Bullshit : Xp, en gros, 3 jeux nesque geayne qui ne tournent pas, seven, 50 jeux anciens mais bons qui vont merder, nécessiter des patchs, marchotter, ne pas tourner.


Ah bon, ma bibliothéque de Steam qui en terme d'age de jeu va de HL1/Max Payne à Borderlands/gta4.. en passant par du Beyond Good & Evil, Prince of Persia (les vieux), tout les anciens DoW, Kotor, du Stalker, FarCry... marche parfaitement sous Seven 64.
Même le vieux Ricochet.

Et ça c'est rien que pour la ludo Steam, parce que des jeux sur CD que j'ai fait passer sur Seven, y'en a un paquet aussi. (Chevalier de Baphomet, AvP2, Call of Duty 1, Mafia, Age of Mythology, Crimson Skies...)

Tiens je sens que je vais tester de faire passer Lands of Lore dessus.

----------


## Dark Fread

Un petit peu de la demo de Just Cause 2. De la grosse sandbox à grande échelle, c'est plutôt joli (le clipping est bien camouflé, trop de blur à mon goût par contre, le motion blur est même assez dégueulasse, explosions sympas), ça tourne assez bien sur ma machine (en virant des trucs qui ne servent à rien, 40 fps de plancher), le grappin est fun, la conduite meilleure que dans le 1. Le doublage est naze, les dialogues idem, le scénario sans doute aussi. Les missions m'ont l'air assez peu surprenantes, mais globalement, un bac à sable relativement plaisant... 


Nan franchement, ça a de la gueule.














Cool guys, explosions, toussa...

En plus cette version PC permet l'activation de l'antialiasing en natif.

----------


## Anonyme871

Un bon petit jeu "apéro"

----------


## ikarad

> Un bon petit jeu "apéro"
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b3e...cf0e519e9b.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2bf...f5129cd9db.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/29c...5041011f21.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d17...085b892d62.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/088...9a963b3ee1.jpg


C'est pas un lemmings like?

----------


## Anonyme871

Non, c'est un jeu de plateforme/puzzle. Tu diriges ton petit personnage et il a des "outils" en nombre limité (à la manière d'un lemmings pour le coup) afin de résoudre le niveau (qui consiste a chopper tout les oeufs).

----------


## Arenot2be

Non c'est un Remake de Eggbert sur MSX.  ::):

----------


## Breakfire

"Chasseur silencieux 5"
Les 5 premières minutes de ma première campagne !

----------


## Silver

A quoi aie-je joué pendant ces 3 semaines sans internet à la maison.

Stalker Clear Sky, mais seulement les deux premiers jours... avant que le mode offline de Steam me lâche comme un malpropre.  ::|: 


Pirates des Caraïbes, le jeu de 2003 sur le moteur de Bethesda.




Interstate 76, téléchargé sur GOG depuis le boulot. Classe man, top of the pop.


Call of Warhammer, le mod pour Medieval 2: TW.


GTA IV, merci GFWL qui permet de jouer aux jeux en offline sans prise de tête. Ce site m'a bien fait marrer.  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

> Raaa tin tu m'avais presque donné envie d'acheter mon premier jeu non FPS-non caisse, mais là ça craint bien quand même.


Ouais bah gui moquette ment pas en disant que c'est archi mal foutu hein !  :;): 
Y'a bien des p'ti bug par ci par la en plus : pathfinding merdique par moment, le perso passe à travers une échelle au lieu de monter dessus, etc...
Mais je sais pas, c'est des "ptits" bug qui bloque pas le gameplay comme le ferais d'autre sjeu, j'ai toujours pu progresser sans être bloqué. Nan ça donne juste un manque de finition.

----------


## Lt-47

> POur en revenir à Just Cause 2, c'est marrant ça un portage de jeu console qui ne fonctionne que sous dx10 sur pc alors que sur console on dépasse pas (de mémoire) les dx9 (xboîte) ou bien OGL... (ça me laisse rêveur sur l'ajout de fonctionnalité entre les consoles et le pc...)


   Il n’y a pas de directx tout sur 360, elle utilise une appli propriétaire qui apporte une flexibiliser en termes de shader dont les dev pc ne peuvent que rêver. C’est par exemple pour ca que les dev de Crystal dynamic on enlever le motion blur sur la version pc de Tomb raide : underworld, après il aurais très bien pu optimiser le tout pour que ca passe sur dx9 mais ca demande pas mal de taf et on connais tous le peu d’importance apporter au version pc.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Stalker CoP.

----------


## Nykhola

Tsss, c'est pas un orage ça  ::): 


 ::P:

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Ah ben ça y est il tourne ton jeu. Rajoute le mod de Fwouedd, ça décuple l'ambiance et cette impression de prendre un bol d'air quand on retire le masque.

----------


## Nykhola

Ouai, mais en DX10  ::(:  (et la, c'était un vieux screenshot)
Bah le mod de fwouedd, tout ne m'intéresse pas forcement. Je vais voir pour chopper le masque.
Côté graphique Atmosfear me convient 

Pis en ce moment, je suis la dessus :

La classe  :B): 


On a sonné ? 


Toi, tu vas morfler 


Ca va trancher


Dungeon Keeper  ::wub::

----------


## Darkath

Bullfrog  ::'(:

----------


## touriste

Aaaah Nosgoth et son univers palpitant.

Les vitraux séraphéens



Les colonnes de Nosgoth après le rejet de Kain sur ses responsabilités.


La douce mais folle Ariel assassinée par un Mortanius le nécromancien possédé dans Blood Omen: Legacy of Kain


Les tombes séraphéennes  ::wub:: 


L'antre de Nupraptor le Mentaliste (ceux qui ont fait BO:LOK reconnaîtront  ::ninja:: )

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## KiwiX

> "Chasseur silencieux 5"
> Les 5 premières minutes de ma première campagne !


'Tain, c'est mag-nifique.

Comment ça, c'est moche IL:2 ?  :tired: 

Avion cheatay, on peut faire ce qu'on veut même au niveau max





Ne jamais changer les flaps en sortant le train d'atterrissage



Du coup, on tente l'atterrissage dans la nature



Easy  :Cigare:  





Run 4 your life §

----------


## Darkath

> Comment ça, c'est moche IL:2 ?





> 





> 


Je confirme IL 2 c'est moche  :^_^:

----------


## touriste

Cadeau bonus, le passage le plus chiant de soul reaver 1 (y en a un 2eme similaire juste après  ::|: ):

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Bullfrog


Molyneux. ::cry::

----------


## Nykhola

> Aaaah Nosgoth et son univers palpitant.
> 
> Les vitraux séraphéens
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/466...898fa67a38.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/740...83f659b979.jpg
> 
> Les colonnes de Nosgoth après le rejet de Kain sur ses responsabilités.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/035...a4a775b894.jpg
> 
> ...


T'aurais pu au moins mettre un screen du monde spectral  :^_^: 
Tin, il me semblait moins moche sur ma playstation à l'époque...

----------


## Sk-flown

En fait quand je vois just cause je comprend que ce que j'aime c'est l'antithèse de ce jeu, un monde ouvert mais vide, des explosions de partout, du soleil, des mexicanos a grosse moustache qui gueulent: "caramba".
Moi je suis plus penumbra, une vielle grotte humide et sombre, un caillou pointu dans une main une allumette qui me sert de torche dans l'autre, voila ça c'est le bonheur.

"Thief, Arx fatalis, ... revenez !!!"

 :Emo:

----------


## Syntaxerror

> Je confirme IL 2 c'est moche


Je trouve qu'il se défend encore pas mal pourtant.

----------


## Breakfire

Silent hunter 5 

-Petite surprise en cours de jeu (alors que je suis connecté en permanence au net) 





Près d'un port en pleine nuit 





Ma première victime, un pétrolier britannique

----------


## znokiss

> Silent hunter 5 
> 
> -Petite surprise en cours de jeu (alors que je suis connecté en permanence au net) 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/945...6bd7a01d20.jpg


 ::O: 
Oh putain !
Suis pas prêt d'acheter des jeux avec ce DRM pourri, avec ma connexion en carton de fond de campagne...

----------


## Sylvine

> Oh putain !
> Suis pas prêt d'acheter des jeux avec ce DRM pourri, avec ma connexion en carton de fond de campagne...


Ouais pareil, des fois je pète des câbles à essayer d'ouvrir une simple page internet, pourtant j'ai l'ADSL chez Free et j'habite pas en campagne...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Silent hunter 5 
> 
> -Petite surprise en cours de jeu (alors que je suis connecté en permanence au net) 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/945...6bd7a01d20.jpg


Raaaaaah mais pourquoooi ?
La vue des screens me donne envie de foncer claquer 50e pour ce jeu, et cette protection pourrie me dit que non, garde les pour les gens honnêtes.
 ::cry::

----------


## Sk-flown

> Raaaaaah mais pourquoooi ?
> La vue des screens me donne envie de foncer claquer 50e pour ce jeu, et cette protection pourrie me dit que non, garde les pour les gens honnêtes.


Attends un peu, peut être que chez ubi dans un éclair de lucidité ils sortiront un patch désactivant cette horreur infâme.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

J'espère bien.
Et apparemment ce serait prévu : si leur protection saute définitivement ils auraient décidé de virer le drm.

----------


## El_Mariachi²



----------


## Anonyme1023

> Silent hunter 5 
> 
> -Petite surprise en cours de jeu (alors que je suis connecté en permanence au net) 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/945...6bd7a01d20.jpg


Tiens, il sauvegarde le jeu quand t'as plus le net ? Je croyais qu'il te coupait comme un malpropre et te collait au menu principal d'office  ::O:

----------


## touriste

> T'aurais pu au moins mettre un screen du monde spectral 
> Tin, il me semblait moins moche sur ma playstation à l'époque...


non c est moche et vide le monde spectral  ::o: 

---------- Post ajouté à 16h46 ----------




> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a72...1e198319b0.jpg


Le nom du jeu nom d'une pipe ?

---------- Post ajouté à 16h47 ----------

ho sympa, cette fonctionnalité qui évite le multipostage.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Non, je fais exprès de ne pas le donner. Le screen est très proche de la fin. Du coup ceux qui veulent savoir, iront voir sur le topic des jeux qu'on vient de finir.

----------


## gripoil

Ca fait deux jours que je joue a Heavy Rain sur PC ... enfin sur youtube, enfin que je "joue". Mais vu le gameplay c'est pareil en gratuit.



J'économise au moins 300€ là nan ?

Par contre j'ai un peu l'impression de perdre mon temps, mais j'me demande si c'est pas plus chiant de faire le qte que de les regarder.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

Ba en plus y'a moyen de proposer des choix sur Youtube, si y'a pas trop d'embranchement c'est clair que tu peux faire tout le jeu comme ça.

----------


## gripoil

> Ba en plus y'a moyen de proposer des choix sur Youtube, si y'a pas trop d'embranchement c'est clair que tu peux faire tout le jeu comme ça.


Bah j'me suis tapé la moitié déjà et y'a quelques rares évènements qui ont l'air d'avoir une réelle influence sur la suite. Ou alors y'a vraiment des tellement de possibilités qu'on peut même pas tout voir  ::o:  mais ça n'en a pas l'air. Je pense que les fins différentes se résument a 3 ou 4 versions divisées en encore 3 ou 4 versions.
Genre la fin cool avec tout l'monde vivant,
la fin cool avec presque tout l'monde vivant,
la fin cool avec un truc qui picouille donc c'est pas tout a fait pareil mais en fait si.

Enfin vous voyez ce que j'veux dire. Donc oui ça doit être faisable sur youtube  ::P: 

Bref j'ai envie de discrètement dire hmm hmmm foutage de gueule hmm hmmm...

----------


## Anonyme871

> Je pense que les fins différentes se résument a 3 ou 4 versions divisées en encore 3 ou 4 versions.


A priori c'est tout à fait ça. Une vingtaine de fin différentes mais certaines sont très très proches.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Non, je fais exprès de ne pas le donner. Le screen est très proche de la fin. Du coup ceux qui veulent savoir, iront voir sur le topic des jeux qu'on vient de finir.




Spoiler Alert! 


FEAR 2.


J'ai bon?

----------


## Aghora

@ElMariachi
Passage très difficile d'ailleurs.

Et tu as bon Lt Anderson.

----------


## Siona

> @ElMariachi
> Passage très difficile d'ailleurs.
> 
> Et tu as bon Lt Anderson.


C'est bien le seul d'ailleurs, mais pour ma part il m'a été "difficile" car plus de medikit... faut dire que j'en ai trouvé 0 entre la fusillade hors du complex et cet affrontement, j'ai peut-être mal regardé cependant.

----------


## Dark Fread

Tir de suppression en aveugle, au bazooka.  ::O:

----------


## Star-Platinum

Premier contact, première défaite.


Finalement je crois que c'est celui du haut qu'il faut attraper, bon, deuxième défaite.

 ::o:  :Bave:  ::wub:: 

Pourquoi je connais personne fan d'arcade ?! POURQUUUUUUUOIIIIIIIII ?!

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Je ne connais pas ton jeu mais le disque du haut est plus opaque que les 2 autres. Donc ouais, à mon avis c'est bien celui du haut qu'il fallait rattraper.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> @ElMariachi
> Passage très difficile d'ailleurs.
> 
> Et tu as bon Lt Anderson.


Ah bon? Perso je l'ai passé du premier coup en hard en utilisant peut être un medikit, je ne suis pas sûr.

----------


## Flod

Voici quelques screen de Florence, l'architecture et les bâtiments sont magnifique! Je me réjouis de découvrir le reste  ::wub:: 

Il y a de quoi faire de superbes fonds d'écran.  :;):

----------


## gripoil

Et allay, ça c'est du Cage tout craché ! T'approches de la fin du jeu paf tu fais du sexe en QTE. Non mais quel gros pervers, c'est le Kojima français ce mec.

----------


## Shapa

> Voici quelques screen de Florence, l'architecture et les bâtiments sont magnifique! Je me réjouis de découvrir le reste 
> 
> Il y a de quoi faire de superbes fonds d'écran. 
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/527...e57994b13a.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f6a...13b652e365.jpg
> 
> ...


 ::o:  On en a trouvé un chez qui ça marche!

----------


## Nelfe

Assassin's Creeds II :

----------


## KiwiX

> Tir de suppression en aveugle, au bazooka. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/382...a23baf1d49.jpg


 *4TAG (dans le désordre) => FAIL.
*

----------


## spawn_92

> *4TAG (dans le désordre) => FAIL.
> *


*FAIL ! Désordre ça ne veut pas  dire à l'envers !*

----------


## Snakeshit

> *FAIL ! Désordre ça ne veut pas  dire à l'envers !*


_EPIC FAIL ! 

GTA4 à l'envers ça fait 4ATG et pas 4TAG !
Et puis bon, désordre ça signifie les bonnes lettres pas dans le bon ordre, donc même à l'envers ça marche..._

Okay, bon on va dire que j'étais fatigué  ::ninja:: ....
Je pensais que c'était KiwiX qui disait que jouer à ce jeu c'était un fail et qu'il donnait le titre dans le désordre  ::ninja:: .
Je laisse quand même pour la postérité  :Cigare: 
Mais bon, Epic Fail pour KiwiX donc  ::P:  !

----------


## Wicked Style

> *EPIC FAIL !* 
> 
> GTA4 à l'envers ça fait 4ATG et pas 4TAG !
> Et puis bon, désordre ça signifie les bonnes lettres pas dans le bon ordre, donc même à l'envers ça marche...


Lire trop vite nuit aux reponses  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Siona

Un jeu plein de bon sang.


Avec le frère à pinhead.


Et un gros bébé dégueulasse.


Mais ça peut-être joli aussi, sisi.

----------


## Froyok

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/2d74...7061aa8fc5.jpg
> Un jeu plein de bon sang.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/9d5e...a3fafe4efa.jpg
> Avec le frère à pinhead.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/d3ce...48bcf10506.jpg
> Et un gros bébé dégueulasse.
> 
> ...


Toujours aussi bon !  ::wub::

----------


## KiwiX

> Mais bon, Epic Fail pour KiwiX donc  !


Osef, je maintiens  :Cigare:

----------


## Star-Platinum

Meuh non il est pas bourrin.


Après 5 heures de test de toutes les combinaisons de touches possibles, moi aussi je fais des lancés de malade.


Tiens prends ça dans ta gueule.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fd9...22038339d0.jpg
> Meuh non il est pas bourrin.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/746...9deba847ba.jpg
> Après 5 heures de test de toutes les combinaisons de touches possibles, moi aussi je fais des lancés de malade.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0b3...1e62b2023e.jpg
> Tiens prends ça dans ta gueule.


Ca se joue comment ça ? Au pad, Stick arcade ou largement jouable au clavier ?

----------


## El_Mariachi²

:Emo:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d35...9c644fc2cd.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/da9...a3a0687ae5.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0bd...11735f268c.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6bb...58f11ec271.jpg


Tiens je suis aller voir mon père il y a 10 minutes et il jouait à ça... tu fumerais pas des Exotics blancs, aurais une barbe, 57 balais et deux écrans CRT ?  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

C'est quel jeu ? *BODAYL !*

----------


## Sk-flown

> Tiens je suis aller voir mon père il y a 10 minutes et il jouait à ça... tu fumerais pas des Exotics blancs, aurais une barbe, 57 balais et deux écrans CRT ?


Au lit, demain il y a école !!!

 ::(:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Au lit, demain il y a école !!!


Ah bon ? Je savais même pas... enfin en même temps c'est loin l'école  ::P: . Eh ouais nourris, loger, blanchis... enfin plus pour longtemps  ::sad:: .

[/mylife]

----------


## znokiss

Le putain du nom de putain de jeu, Mariachie.

----------


## Star-Platinum

> Ca se joue comment ça ? Au pad, Stick arcade ou largement jouable au clavier ?


Alors j'ai commencé au clavier, j'ai juste vu sur un forum qu'on peut faire des effets avec le quart de cercle, clairement le stick c'est un plus, par contre j'ai dû installer des drivers XBOX, ça fonctionne au poil mais ça fait planter la config de SF4.

----------


## Pierronamix

Puisqu'on en parlait sur le topic Test Drive :







Y a pas à dire, MCLA ça déboite.  ::wub::

----------


## darkgrievous

Pour mariachi le jeu c'est lucidity .

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Y a pas à dire, MCLA ça déboite.


http://www.mcla.edu/

----------


## Pierronamix

> http://www.mcla.edu/


 :^_^: 

Midnight Club Los Angeles.

----------


## ziltoïd

> Le putain du nom de putain de jeu, Mariachie.


Lucidity.

----------


## znokiss

Merci. Je tiens à dire que mon énervement n'est pas envers El Mariachi² uniquement, mais devant le fait qu'on ai à rappeler à chaque page de mettre les noms des jeux. C'est dans les rêgles du topic, on le redit une fois par jour et à la page 464 y'en a encore pour ne pas le mettre. Puis c'est pas comme si on croulait sous les screens de Lucidity.

Quand c'est du STALKER ou du Mass Effect 2, passe encore, on peut avoir l'oeil. Mais rien que pour celui qui fait une recherche sur le fofo pour voir tel ou tel screen (ça peut arriver), mettre le nom est, il me semble, une formalité simple.

----------


## Froyok

> Merci. Je tiens à dire que mon énervement n'est pas envers El Mariachi² uniquement, mais devant le fait qu'on ai à rappeler à chaque page de mettre les noms des jeux. C'est dans les rêgles du topic, on le redit une fois par jour et à la page 464 y'en a encore pour ne pas le mettre. Puis c'est pas comme si on croulait sous les screens de Lucidity.
> 
> Quand c'est du STALKER ou du Mass Effect 2, passe encore, on peut avoir l'oeil. Mais rien que pour celui qui fait une recherche sur le fofo pour voir tel ou tel screen (ça peut arriver), mettre le nom est, il me semble, une formalité simple.


Putain, znokiss président quoi !  ::o:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Moi je trouve ça marrant justement de ne pas mettre les noms du jeu, surtout quand on poste quelque chose d'original. Mais bon comme depuis un moment z'êtes rabat joie et un tantinet énervés sur ce forum, je mettrai les noms...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Si jamais :

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=74&page=184

----------


## znokiss

Merci Wallon. El Mariachi², si tu veux jouer, c'est donc juste sur l'autre topic. Ici, on aime les noms, non de non. Surtout quand quelqu'un poste quelque chose d'original, scrogneugneu. On est pas dans la section "jeux du forum" et comme j'aime bien les trucs originaux et que j'aime les découvertes (cf le nombre de jeux "indés-underground" sur mon steam), mettez les noms.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ok, ça sert à rien de se faire chier pour ça après tout. Donc j'anonce: "je mettrai le nom du jeu sur les prochains screens que je posterai". :airsolennel:

Puis après tout je t'aime bien mon petit Znokiss  :Emo: ... Oui, même tes blagounettes  ::lol::

----------


## Wiltjay

Petite série Fuel pour moi aujourd'hui
Série prise lors d'une petite balade:

Hmm avait pas l'air fiable...

----------


## Froyok

> Petite série Fuel pour moi aujourd'hui
> Série prise lors d'une petite balade:
> 
> Hmm avait pas l'air fiable...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/955...2c02e93552.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/240...d3f124074b.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/88b...0a9ea72ed3.jpg
> ...


Bordel c'est jolie !  ::O:

----------


## Wiltjay

> Bordel c'est jolie !


Oui, c'est clairement pas désagréable si on regarde pas trop dans le détail!
Mais pour un monde aussi vaste et ouvert, c'est plutôt flatteur pour la rétine  ::): 
(14€ sur Steam)

----------


## Dark Fread

> Bordel c'est jolie !


Assez oui, mais quelques défauts plutôt pénible : les objets du décor pop trop près du joueur, et surtout, l'antialiasing est à chier. En 1680x1050 avec un aa 8x, j'ai encore du crénelage bien visible (et légèrement flouté).  :Emo:

----------


## Wiltjay

> Assez oui, mais quelques défauts plutôt pénible : les objets du décor pop trop près du joueur, et surtout, l'antialiasing est à chier. En 1680x1050 avec un aa 8x, j'ai encore du crénelage bien visible (et légèrement flouté).


L'aliasing j'ai pas trop le soucis, je joue en 1920 AAX8 aniX16.
Pour ce qui est des objets c'est surtout la "hitbox" de certains arbustes qui paraissent bien chétif et qui t'arrêtent net!

Et pour pas être HS avec le topic, encore un ou deux screens:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fd9...22038339d0.jpg
> Meuh non il est pas bourrin.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/746...9deba847ba.jpg
> Après 5 heures de test de toutes les combinaisons de touches possibles, moi aussi je fais des lancés de malade.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0b3...1e62b2023e.jpg
> Tiens prends ça dans ta gueule.



Atta atta, c'est windjammers remastered version 2010 ?

 ::o: 

Une adresse quelques part vite tu l'as ton fan d'arcade la !  ::lol::

----------


## Brainkite

> L'aliasing j'ai pas trop le soucis, je joue en 1920 AAX8 aniX16.
> Pour ce qui est des objets c'est surtout la "hitbox" de certains arbustes qui paraissent bien chétif et qui t'arrêtent net!
> 
> Et pour pas être HS avec le topic, encore un ou deux screens:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9ef...ebc6450a35.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a4a...2f87815369.jpg


Un jeu de motocrotte en open world avec un cycle jour/nuit ?!!!
Ya comme une odeur de CB dans ces screens!

----------


## Shapa

> Un jeu de motocrotte en open world avec un cycle jour/nuit ?!!!
> Ya comme une odeur de CB dans ces screens!


Oui mais sans aucune impression de vitesse et vite chiant comme un monologue de Zemmour. Tout n'est pas rose.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Un jeu de motocrotte en open world avec un cycle jour/nuit ?!!!
> Ya comme une odeur de CB dans ces screens!


En open world post-apo en plus. 
Et avec tout ça, ils ont fait un jeu très moyen... Quelle bande de nazes  :Emo:

----------


## Siona

Je ne fais que commencer, mais  ::wub:: .

----------


## ducon

:Cigare:

----------


## skyblazer

Rah putain Descent c'est génial, mais je trouve ça super dur le déplacement dans 3 dimensions et la coordination nécessaire pour s'y retrouver. Et surtout le sens de l'orientation de fou qu'il faut avoir ...

----------


## ducon

Il faut essayer de rester le bas vers le sol, et le haut vers le plafond avec les lumières.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Heureusement qu'on reconnait le X-fighter j'aurais jamais deviné le jeu.

----------


## znokiss

Je..euh... nom rien.
(La faute est volontaire).

PS : moi aussi je t'aime bien, El Mariachi². J'aime tout le monde, surtout Pyjama.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Znokiss Sparta §§

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

Petit retour aux sources pour moi... un des jeux qui m'a le plus marqué, avec Baldur's gate.
Le thème musical à faillit me faire lacher une petite larme.
Pour les aventurier du oldies, ça tourne sans bidouillage sous vista, par contre j'ai jamais su comment régler toutes ces vieilles options, du coup parfois ça rame légèrement sur mon pc  ::o:

----------


## Brainkite

> Rah putain Descent c'est génial, mais je trouve ça super dur le déplacement dans 3 dimensions et la coordination nécessaire pour s'y retrouver. Et surtout le sens de l'orientation de fou qu'il faut avoir ...


C'est pourquoi je jouai avec les codes, c'était le CM2, j'était fou, j'expérimentai de nouvelles formes de gameplay sans aucun challenge
En plus il était un peut flippant ce jeu, totalement solitaire ds une base pleine de robots moches

---------- Post ajouté à 23h45 ----------




> En open world post-apo en plus. 
> Et avec tout ça, ils ont fait un jeu très moyen... Quelle bande de nazes


C'est ça de faire des jeux avec un super principe de base, tu fout rien après, ton jeu est merdique et tu te fait haïr par tous les gens qui salivaient sur ta preview au lieu de passer pour un prophète.

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Anton

*Napoleon Total War*
_20 ans avant Trafalgar_





Horatio  :Emo:

----------


## Aghora

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  hhhhh !  :B):  ::lol::

----------


## Anton

_Touché_ (en français dans le texte).  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

> Horatio





> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  hhhhh  !





> _Touché_ (en français dans le texte).


Nan mon grand, ça veut dire lunettes noires !  :B):

----------


## Anton

Encore ?! (voir topic TW).
Mais allez mourir !  ::sad:: 



HORATIO _NELSON_ T'ENTENDS ?!

----------


## Aghora



----------


## touriste

> *Napoleon Total War*
> _20 ans avant Trafalgar_
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/de9...eb8b6e5d80.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/406...fab7fa3ab1.jpg
> 
> Horatio


C'est sponsorisé par Mickael Bay ?

----------


## Froyok

> C'est sponsorisé par Mickael Bay ?


 ::XD::

----------


## Dark Fread

TrackMania Nations Forever en troiday de pauvre  :B):

----------


## Tyler Durden

*Hitman Blood Money*
Ma première cible se nomme Joseph Clarence. Ou un truc du genre. Bref, elle est ici.

Bonjour je ramène des biscuits fourrés à la coke pour les putes dans le labo d'à coté.

Hm...Tu veux pas faire une overdose ?

Petite accroche de parcours.

T'as raison dis lui aurevoir. Ou adieu.

Youpi Banane !

Bon j'vais devoir régler ce problème aussi.

Tiens, salut Joseph j'suis là pour te tuer.

----------


## gripoil

> *Hitman Blood Money*
> Ma première cible se nomme Joseph Clarence. Ou un truc du genre. Bref, elle est ici.


Roh mais pourquoi j'l'ai pas fini ce jeu  ::o: 
Mais pourquoi m'as tu donné envie ?

Mais pourquoi j'y jouerais pas d'ailleurs ? J'me fais méga chier ...

----------


## Hamtarotaro

> Roh mais pourquoi j'l'ai pas fini ce jeu 
> Mais pourquoi m'as tu donné envie ?
> 
> Mais pourquoi j'y jouerais pas d'ailleurs ? J'me fais méga chier ...



Réinstalle le!!!!! ::O:

----------


## ducon

> C'est pourquoi je jouai avec les codes, c'était le CM2, j'était fou, j'expérimentai de nouvelles formes de gameplay sans aucun challenge


Bouuuh ! BAN !
Utilise plutôt les sauvegardes.

----------


## ducon

Premier niveau :



Le départ.

Deuxième niveau :



Tirez dans la lave, ça fait boum.

Troisième niveau :



Bof.

Quatrième niveau :



Du bleu comme dans Quake.

----------


## Anonyme1023

Je suis très surpris de pas voir de screens de AC2...

----------


## gripoil

> Je suis très surpris de pas voir de screens de AC2...


Sale fou ! Chut tu vas les attirer  ::o: 

Hier j'ai fais un petit niveau de Trine (J'approche de la fin alors j'fais un niveau quand ça me prend  :^_^:  ) et j'ai trouvé sympa le trip du village abandonné dans les arbres.

----------


## Silver

> Je suis très surpris de pas voir de screens de AC2...


Il y en a un ici.  :haha:

----------


## cooly08

Quelques screens de Mirror's Edge. Y a pas à dire, c'est méga beau ! Qu'on vienne pas me dire que l'unreal engine c'est cantonné, au riz, à un seul style !
Roh et le body awareness, le meilleur auquel j'ai joué.











Et puis un screen de la démo de Just Cause 2 :

----------


## FragDamon

> Premier niveau :
> 
> http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/8408/scrn0001.png
> 
> Deuxième niveau :
> 
> http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/8964/scrn0002.png
> 
> Troisième niveau :
> ...


Tain c'est quoi ce jeu ?? Je suis quasi sur d'y avoir joué gamin, c'est pas un truc genre Hovercraft ??

----------


## Vautour

Descent.

----------


## Anonyme871

Descent, mais putain le nom du jeu bordel de cul !!!!

----------


## FragDamon

Ah ok j'avais pas compris que c'était Descent. Bon je vais aller me coucher moi je crois  ::zzz::

----------


## Anonyme871

> Ah ok j'avais pas compris que c'était Descent. Bon je vais aller me coucher moi je crois


Bha si il avait mis le nom du jeu, y'aurait pas de souci

 ::): 

Tiens tant qu'on est sur les oldies, début d'une partie de Settlers 1



C'est beau, presque...  ::wub::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Quelques screens de Mirror's Edge. Y a pas à dire, c'est méga beau ! Qu'on vienne pas me dire que l'unreal engine c'est cantonné, au riz, à un seul style !
> Roh et le body awerness, le meilleur au quel j'ai joué.


Entièrement d'accord, on attend un deuxième volet avec un peu plus de peps en infiltration, du freerun plus complet et un mode multi digne de ce nom.
Si ca ce réalise ce sera parfait.
:faith:

----------


## Nelfe

> Bha si il avait mis le nom du jeu, y'aurait pas de souci
> 
> 
> 
> Tiens tant qu'on est sur les oldies, début d'une partie de Settlers 1
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8cb...3e374d64cf.jpg
> 
> C'est beau, presque...


Ça me rappelle Populous  :Emo:

----------


## Darkath

> Je suis très surpris de pas voir de screens de AC2...


Personne ne l'a acheté avec ce putain de DRM j'ose espérer, faudra attendre que Monsieur 1911 sorte une version officieuse. ::rolleyes::

----------


## Bergil

Dans ces moments-là, on leur pardonnerait presque, à Ubisoft. 
Presque.

----------


## Tyler Durden

J'ai besoin de vacances.

Mais c'est intéressant ce qu'il raconte !

Oups, mauvaise porte.

Costume de garde du corps, à moi les vestiaires privés.

J'ai une manière très à moi de tuer dans ce jeu.

Je n'aurais droit qu'à une chance. Je me lève, je vise, j'aligne.

----------


## ziltoïd

Le meilleur Hitman, avec une bande son somptueuse.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Bob Came in pieces  ::): 





Et pour aller se coucher avec un jeu reposant et sans toute caytte viollence affreuse  :Emo: : Osmos.

----------


## silverragout

Bad Company 2


Le revolver contre les drones, cay bien !


Le C4, cay bien !


Le colt en Full Frontal Assault, cay bien !


Même excellent le colt.  ::wub:: 


L'AT4 contre les apaches, cay ultra giga supra bien !

----------


## Vonge

> Bad Company 2
> 
> http://uppix.net/7/4/f/ed00708755e76...752ba00e3t.jpg
> Le revolver contre les drones, cay bien !
> 
> http://uppix.net/3/c/a/5ea9dcd869ac3...f2e982ef6t.jpg
> Le C4, cay bien !
> 
> http://uppix.net/a/b/0/1f9f41d51882f...297a157b4t.jpg
> ...



l'aliasing, cay mal !! ::ninja::

----------


## gun

> J'ai une manière très à moi de tuer dans ce jeu.
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...000-12-57-.jpg


Han nan faut pas le tuer lui  ::P: 
J'adore le nombre de trucs à la con qu'on peut faire dans les missions. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Lui j'ai remplacé son fake Luger par le vrai sans qu'il s'en rende compte.. Ou encore j'ai pris sa place et je suis monté sur scène ahah quel poilade.

----------


## silverragout

La fluidité, cay bien !

Et puis 1920x1080 sur 22", l'anti-aliasing bouffeur de perfs inutile il peut aller voir ailleurs si j'y suis.

----------


## Aleas

> La fluidité, cay bien !
> 
> Et puis 1920x1080 sur 22", l'anti-aliasing bouffeur de perfs inutile il peut aller voir ailleurs si j'y suis.


Bein je sais pas si c'est la compression qui est dégeu mais si les screens correspondent à ce qui est affiché sur ton écran ça ne me semble pas si inutile que ça. 
 ::ninja::

----------


## silverragout

Votre K/D ratio doit être bien naze tout cas.

----------


## ducon

Cinquième niveau :



Une salle verte bizarre.

Sixième niveau :



L’ordinateur à finir.

Septième niveau :



Le gros _boss_ en noir avec un rouge qui envoie des missiles à tête chercheuse. Observez l’invincibilité temporaire.

Huitième niveau :



Un truc pour régénérer les lasers.

----------


## Aghora

Je n'ai joué qu'à la démo de Descent 2 (ou la version Shareware, je sais plus). Et il me stressait, déjà avec le voleur qui te piquait tes armes et ensuite quand on avait fait péter le noyau et qu'on avait pas repéré la sortie.

----------


## ducon

Dans le 1, si tu sors après les quarante secondes, tu es mort.

----------


## skyblazer

> Je n'ai joué qu'à la démo de Descent 2 (ou la version Shareware, je sais plus). Et il me stressait, déjà avec le voleur qui te piquait tes armes et ensuite quand on avait fait péter le noyau et qu'on avait pas repéré la sortie.


C'était horrible le voleur, je me souviendrais toujours du jour où cet enfoiré m'avais volé le superlaser et que je ne l'avais pas retrouvé, j'étais tellement énervé que j'ai abandonné sur le champ, ça m'a dégoûté pendant longtemps  ::o:

----------


## ikarad

> Rah putain Descent c'est génial, mais je trouve ça super dur le déplacement dans 3 dimensions et la coordination nécessaire pour s'y retrouver. Et surtout le sens de l'orientation de fou qu'il faut avoir ...


Joystick power pour le coup, c'est le préiph le plus adapté pour ce fps à la maniabilité sur 360°

---------- Post ajouté à 18h56 ----------




> Cinquième niveau :
> 
> http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/683/scrn0005.png
> 
> Une salle verte bizarre.
> 
> Sixième niveau :
> 
> http://img353.imageshack.us/img353/3757/scrn0006.png
> ...


Jamais pu dépasser le niveau 7 ou 8 dans le 1 avec cette salle qui contenait une dizaine de gros ennemis que je n'ai jamais pu battre. Par contre ce jeu reste pour le moi le fps le plus original jamais crée. Le 2 avec sa gestion des cartes 3d d'avant 3dfx était une merveille.

----------


## ducon

C’est dans le 1. Chope l’invincibilité dans une salle un peu avant, banzaï puis cours te planquer au milieu et attends-les pour les assaisonner de missiles à tête chercheuse.

----------


## ikarad

> C’est dans le 1. Chope l’invincibilité dans une salle un peu avant, banzaï puis cours te planquer au milieu et attends-les pour les assaisonner de missiles à tête chercheuse.


Il faudra que je m'y remette mais tu me redonnes envie surtout avec tous ces fps sans âme qui sortent aujourd'hui.
Par contre j'ai la version dos du jeu eu avec pc player ou gen4 (je ne sais plus si il y a eu une version windows), est-ce que ça fonctionne bien sous dosbox? Et comment configurer mon joystick microsoft sous dosbox?

----------


## Belzeboule

Excellent, ça fait 15 ans que j'avais pas vu des screenshot de descent II. 

Je pense pas être aussi acharné que vous pour m'y remettre. Je m'arrête à 10 ans en arrière en jouant à Settlers II de temps en temps :-P

----------


## znokiss

Un jeu comme on voudrait en voir plus souvent. Développé par un seul gars, Grappling hook ne paye pas de mine mais a un bon petit gameplay casse-tête qui fait plaisir. En gros : Portal + Tetris + Super Mario = Grappling Hook. Goûtez au moins la démo..

On joue dans l'espace...



Les cubes verts sont nos amis



Excellent passage.



La caméra qui fait mal (tourelle-de-Portal-like) et un message qui fait rire (y'en a plein)

----------


## Tyler Durden

Un séjour chez les fous. J'ai peut-être trouvé ma place...

Hmmm... Toi...

Elle était drôle hein ?

Prochaine cible dans une petite bourgade chic bien tranquille... Pour le moment.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Rhalala je l'ai fini une bonne dizaine de fois et tu me donnes envie de le réinstaller.

Espèce de pousse au crime.  :Emo: 

edit : putain je crois que je suis guéri.  ::lol::

----------


## Tyler Durden

J'ai réglé le problème du chien. Violemment j'en conviens.

Bon il est où ce microfilm ?

Mais elle l'a autour du cou cette morue !

Bah oui, fallait y penser avant de jouer au plus finaud avec moi !

Un petit peu de curiosité ...

Slurp, pendant ce temps, il y en a qui cherche des gens à tuer.

Hm. Le prochain coup d'épaule, je sors mon arme tranquillement et je tire dans la foule.

----------


## BlackOps

Une petite virée sur GTA avec le ENBseries sur lequel j'aurais passé pas mal de temps, mais le SSAO, les ombres, les couleurs, les réfléxions tout il est plusse bo  ::P: 


Mais quel temps de merd* 180 avec une Porsche et voila que je pars en vrille  ::|: 

Cro beau  ::wub::  les magasins sont comme en vrai une palette de couleur super bien réglé.

Une belle journée pour bronzer...

Une moins belle journée, mais de magnifique reflet, Oh ENBseries que je t'aime

----------


## Nykhola

Et le framerate, ça donne quoi ?


Edit :Tin, j'suis un con, j'avais pas vu en haut à droite.
Nouvelle question alors : t'as quoi comme config pour être si haut ?

----------


## jef_13

Rha tyler quand je vois tes photos de hitman et ton avatar je peux pas m'empecher de penser que ce gros bourrin de Keith Jardine ferait un hitman beaucoup plus convaincant que cette tata de Thimothy oliphant.

Hein c'est le topic des screens, pardon  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

*Superman a foiré son atterrissage.*

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Et le framerate, ça donne quoi ?
> 
> 
> Edit :Tin, j'suis un con, j'avais pas vu en haut à droite.
> Nouvelle question alors : t'as quoi comme config pour être si haut ?


Putain pareil !  :WTF: 
Des frames a 40-50 avec des textures pareil , doit y a voir un truc , spa possible !  ::(:

----------


## Narushima

Le coup d'œil final de ma carrière sur *Red Baron* premier du nom, avec un palmarès à faire verdir d'envie le baron lui-même (remarquez je l'ai descendu, lui et son frèrer, donc niveau émotions...) :

Et un screenshot de *Red Baron 3D*, que je trouve bien plus chaud à maîtriser, mais chouette quand même :


Et on dit merci à GoG.com pour le pack, qui était en promo le mois dernier.

Ah, et *n'oubliez pas de mettre le nom du jeu*

----------


## L'invité

:Bave: 
J'en avais passé des heures sur ce jeu. 
C'était trop bien.

----------


## ducon

> Par contre j'ai la version dos du jeu eu avec pc player ou gen4 (je ne sais plus si il y a eu une version windows), est-ce que ça fonctionne bien sous dosbox? Et comment configurer mon joystick microsoft sous dosbox?


Essaie plutôt avec d1x-rebirth, ça sera en natif.




> Excellent, ça fait 15 ans que j'avais pas vu des screenshot de descent II.


Ouais mais là c’est le 1.

----------


## day08/epidemic

> ...


c'est Blood Money ?

----------


## JudaGrumme

> c'est Blood Money ?


Oui.

----------


## Sao

> J'ai réglé le problème du chien. Violemment j'en conviens.
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...021-32-09-.jpg
> Bon il est où ce microfilm ?
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...021-45-21-.jpg
> Mais elle l'a autour du cou cette morue !
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...021-55-09-.jpg
> Bah oui, fallait y penser avant de jouer au plus finaud avec moi !
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...021-55-30-.jpg
> Un petit peu de curiosité ...
> ...


Coin coin.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je me déguise que rarement dans ce jeu, j'aime bien être un prédateur implacable et silencieux qui fauche les vies de son ombre meurtrière.

----------


## hommedumatch

*Dungeon Siege*


Entrainement à l'ancienne. Rush jusqu'à la la ville de Quillrabe. Trouver un legionnaire pour tanker, et faire de l'experience tranquille  :B): .

----------


## Sao

> Je me déguise que rarement dans ce jeu, j'aime bien être un prédateur implacable et silencieux qui fauche les vies de son ombre meurtrière.


Je pouvais pas m'empêcher de me déguiser de la façon la plus ridicule. Fear le tueur emplumé.

----------


## gripoil

> Je pouvais pas m'empêcher de me déguiser de la façon la plus ridicule. Fear le tueur emplumé.


Cette mission est sympa niveau déguisements. J'me demande même si c'est pas obligatoire, ou si les alternatives au déguisement sont pas un peu naze. (Ou alors j'ai zappé un truc, je m'en souviens pas trop). En tous cas il a toujours de la gueule ce hitman.

----------


## Sao

Je crois effectivement que si tu veux approcher une des cibles le déguisement du screen est indispensable avec le coup de la malette à jeter, le timing à respecter, toussa toussa j'en dis pas plus.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Je pouvais pas m'empêcher de me déguiser de la façon la plus ridicule. Fear le tueur emplumé.


Grave , dans ce jeu , faut changer de sappe pour etre ultra efficace.
Mais rien n'empeche de reprendre ton costume a la fin , c'est d'ailleurs un bonus de plus en cash quand tu finis la partie en costard.
Maintenant pour la nouvelle orléans , j'ai toujours eu du mal a ne pas faire un carnage a cause des déguisements de piaf des gardes , quand on tire dessus , ya des plumes jaunes partout !  ::wub::

----------


## gripoil

Rah j'me suis fait battre par kikitoodur !

----------


## RUPPY

Assassin's creed 2
J'adore le point de vue


Mass effect 2
et là aussi :Bave:

----------


## BlackOps

> Putain pareil ! 
> Des frames a 40-50 avec des textures pareil , doit y a voir un truc , spa possible !


Q9550 @3.8
4Go DDR2 @1066
GTX285
Maximus II Formula
(plus bien évidemment le 2233rz et les lunettes)
Avec un pc bien entretenu et les bons réglages de l'ENB sa passe tout seul (sans ENB j'ai quand même le double de frames)
Si vous voulez que je vous aides a le régler dites le et je crée un topic.
(DSL pour l'orthographe mais il est tard etc...)

----------


## Pyjama Wallon



----------


## Sk-flown

Un facteur trop souvent négligé pour la fluidité et le rendu d'un jeu, c'est l'élément qui se trouve entre l'écran et la chaise...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Le jeu des 7 erreurs.

----------


## Lezardo

Silent Hunter 5

----------


## Anonyme7383

> Le jeu des 7 erreurs.
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...200-08-01-.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...200-08-10-.jpg



C'est ça qui est génial avec ce jeu, plein de façons différentes de torcher les niveaux  ::wub::

----------


## Anonyme871

> Un facteur trop souvent négligé pour la fluidité et le rendu d'un jeu, c'est l'élément qui se trouve entre l'écran et la chaise...


Mouai, j'ai dans l'idée que les 4 coeurs et la GTX285 y sont aussi pour beaucoup.

----------


## Dark Fread

Et m'emmerdez pas avec le nom du jeu, hein !


"Bon écoute Fread, les simulations, je crois que c'est pas pour toi, je te trouve un peu trop arcade sur les pédales."



Oui, spice di counasse  ::ninja::

----------


## Haplo

C'est dorénavant corriger "Sortir di Jeu", ca va me manquer  ::|:

----------


## znokiss

> Et m'emmerdez pas avec le nom du jeu, hein !


Oui mais non mais si, bordel.
C'est Race 07, c'est ça ?

----------


## Dark Fread

> Oui mais non mais si, bordel.
> C'est Race 07, c'est ça ?


Voui, le nom du jeu est donc indiqué  :Cigare: 




> C'est dorénavant corriger "Sortir di Jeu", ca va me  manquer


Ah, je précise, il s'agit de la démo Steam.

----------


## Anonyme1023

> "Bon écoute Fread, les simulations, je crois que c'est pas pour toi, je te trouve un peu trop arcade sur les pédales."


Mon moniteur d'auto-école me disait pareil  :Emo:

----------


## Froyok

> Le jeu des 7 erreurs.
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...200-08-01-.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...200-08-10-.jpg


 :^_^:  Excellent !

----------


## BlackOps

> Mouai, j'ai dans l'idée que les 4 coeurs et la GTX285 y sont aussi pour beaucoup.


Le quad c'est sûre, la GTX beaucoup moins (En tout cas sans l'ENB ).
Ce jeux n'est pas fait pour les Dual, vive l'optimisation.

----------


## terciperix

Oh mon dieu les zombies sont partout §§§ ::o:

----------


## KiwiX

Les avions russes  ::wub:: 


_
"T'aimes bien ça les gros manches, hein ?"_



Me reste plus qu'à financer Flaming Cliff et c'est partit pour du multi.

----------


## Morgoth

> Oh mon dieu les zombies sont partout §§§
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/396...bc82f8a9e4.jpg


On dirait SoF3.

----------


## Jean Pale

> On dirait SoF3.


I agree.

----------


## Olipro

C'est le FOV de 50 qui fait cet effet.

Il est clair que réglé au dela, l'impression de jouer à un croisement graphique entre far cry 2 et SOF 3 disparaît subitement.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Tu te fous de ma gueule là ? Non ?

Et toi ?! Tu te foutrais pas non plus de ma gueule par hasard ?

----------


## Ozburne

> Photos de navions ...


Toi t'as mis les "Shadows" au maximum , et tu te retrouves avec un espèce de filtre couleur noir sur tes textures ....

----------


## hommedumatch

*Company of Heroes*

Grève générale des ingénieurs payés au lance-pierre. La répression sera rude et cette fois-ci, ce sera au lance-roquettes.

Cinq minutes plus tard, la désorganisation des forces de l'ordre est complète.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

::mellow::

----------


## Dorak

wait...

----------


## StalkerVeteran

La CéGéTé vaincra! ::P: h34r:

----------


## BlackOps

> *Company of Heroes*
> 
> Grève générale des ingénieurs payés au lance-pierre. La répression sera rude et cette fois-ci, ce sera au lance-roquettes.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/caa...082ec8c39e.jpg
> Cinq minutes plus tard, la désorganisation des forces de l'ordre est complète.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/01f...f36c155db3.jpg


Ca c'est énorme, le Framerate il est comment ?

----------


## Anonyme2016

En mode diapo?  :^_^:

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## touriste

Photoshoped!  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## Morgoth

P-63C contre B-29 Japonais avec des américains à bord, _tout va bien_ :



La technique ultime : larguer ses bombes lorsque l'on est poursuivi à TBA par des ennemis : BOUM :

----------


## Dorak

Bon, j'en ai marre des screens moches de Morgoth (  ::ninja::  ) , vous reprendrez donc bien un peu de *Cri Lointain 2* ? ( aussi appelé : Le Potentiel Gâché 2  )

----------


## Morgoth

> Bon, j'en ai marre des screens moches de Morgoth (  )


Non mais à travers la sur-puissance de mon Iiyama Vision Master 1402 17" en VGA certifié 1024x768 c'est magnifique (c'est vrai en plus).  ::ninja::

----------


## Dorak

Je me disais bien que tes screens étaient petits  ::P:

----------


## Morgoth

N'empêche je le préfère largement à mon LCD 19". Pas de rémanence, de vrais noirs, une réactivité sans faille, aucun problème d'interpolation, et puis, j'y peux rien je préfère le look des CRT de toute façon.  ::P: 

Certes, avec l'âge il y a du flou, sauf que c'est génial, ça me fait un AA intégré à l'écran (véridique).  ::happy2::

----------


## Dorak

Tu m'étonnes. J'ai cherché vainement un vrai 19'' ya quelques mois, histoire d'obtenir de vraies performances en jeu _( mine de rien du 1680 x 1050 ça bouffe à fond )_.

Je cherche toujours  :tired:  .

----------


## Froyok

> Certes, avec l'âge il y a du flou, sauf que c'est génial, ça me fait un AA intégré à l'écran (véridique).


Haha énorme !  :^_^: 
Par contre chut, les futurs fabricant seraient capables de t'écouter pour nous vendre de nouveaux produits avec ta feature à deux balles !  ::ninja::

----------


## Morgoth

Vite, un brevet !  ::o: 

Sinon, tips : ça marche aussi avec un LCD relié en VGA. Si l'on rajoute à cela une résolution non-native c'est carrément la fête du slip.

----------


## Froyok

> Vite, un brevet ! 
> 
> Sinon, tips : ça marche aussi avec un LCD relié en VGA. Sinon avec une résolution non-native c'est carrément la fête du slip.


Comme sur Xbox360 !  ::ninja:: 
:trèsloindéjà:

----------


## touriste

Et hop encore une victoire de canard.

Si l'idée de se chasser les sangsues dans le marais parait bonne, malheureusement ce n'est pas assez exploité. On voit quasi rien quand ils marchent dans l'eau  ::sad::

----------


## Sk-flown

> N'empêche je le préfère largement à mon LCD 19". Pas de rémanence, de vrais noirs, une réactivité sans faille, aucun problème d'interpolation, et puis, j'y peux rien je préfère le look des CRT de toute façon.


En plus cet écran fait du 120Hz, quand tu penses qu'il on vendu tous les LCD en 60Hz depuis le début et que maintenant il font passer le 120Hz pour un méga évolution, ils ont vraiment pris les gens pour des cons avec leurs "écrans plats".

Moi et mon gros CRT 22" diamotron(acheter 45€ en 2007), on en rigole encore.

 :Cigare:

----------


## KiwiX

> Si l'idée de se chasser les sangsues dans le marais parait bonne, malheureusement ce n'est pas assez exploité. On voit quasi rien quand ils marchent dans l'eau


Je les aient trouvées ultra grillées dans l'eau les sangsues  ::o:  Elles ont pas résister longtemps au pompe terminator/destructor/jesaisplusquoiore

----------


## touriste

Ca doit dépendre de la config  ::'(: 

J'ai retrouvé Voldemort !

----------


## Ormindo

C'est marrant Dorak, mais j'ai l'impression que Farcry 1 est mieux que le 2... Faudrat que je poste des screens.

----------


## chenoir

> Et hop encore une victoire de canard.
> 
> Si l'idée de se chasser les sangsues dans le marais parait bonne, malheureusement ce n'est pas assez exploité. On voit quasi rien quand ils marchent dans l'eau 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d65...d79d2d0175.jpg


Ah si, je trouve personnellement que la chasse dans le marais est une très bonne idée. Même si elles sont difficiles à chasser parce que ce sont des sacrées vicelardes, ca n'en reste pas moins un excellent moment pour moi. Même si au bout d'un moment, pour chasser la sangsue, 2 techniques se dégagent du lot : 

Spoiler Alert! 


La traque au couteau et la chasse à reculons (reculer très vite ca fera apparaitre la sangsue dans le sillage qui en plus se désoccultera quand elle sera suffisamment proche, à ce moment il suffit d'arroser un peu et ca passe).

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Et hop encore une victoire de canard.
> 
> Si l'idée de se chasser les sangsues dans le marais parait bonne, malheureusement ce n'est pas assez exploité. On voit quasi rien quand ils marchent dans l'eau 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d65...d79d2d0175.jpg


Je l'ai fais au bruit dans l'eau et aux traces moi cette mission...

Sauf qu'elle m'a fais peter un cable pour le troisième, à chaque fois il s'amusait à me tourner autour tellement vite que j'arrivais pas à le suivre ou à pouvoir lui tirer dessus, puis il me choppait et me bouffait à moitié (et si j'ai bien compris ça leurs regen la vie) hop, on recommence à 0....

Quand il m'a enchainé à 5 fois de suites, j'en ai vraiment eu vite marre.

----------


## RUPPY

Assassin's creed 2

Ils ont la fâcheuse tendance à mourir les jambes ecartées les gardes.....curieux


Non, je ne suis pas pervers, j'aime le souci du détail, c'est tout ^^


J'adore l'ambiance de cette petite bourgade




Tiens, faut que je pense à alléger le HUD. POur une fois que c'est prévu dans les options, on aurait tort de se gêner

----------


## Froyok

> Non, je ne suis pas pervers, j'aime le souci du détail, c'est tout ^^
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/af3...5893316335.jpg


Grave !  ::O: 
Z'ont carrément mis de la dentelle avec transparence !
Il est lourd le jeu ?

----------


## RUPPY

> Grave ! 
> Z'ont carrément mis de la dentelle avec transparence !
> Il est lourd le jeu ?


Du velour...ou de la dentelle si tu préfères  ::P: 

Il tourne au poil tout a fond sans AA sur mon CD2 8400@3.6ghz - 4go - GS 4850  :;):

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Assassin's creed 2
> 
> Non, je ne suis pas pervers, j'aime le souci du détail, c'est tout ^^
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/af3...5893316335.jpg


C'est précisément à ce moment là que tu aurais dû déclencher ta vision d'aigle !!!  ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

> Du velour...ou de la dentelle si tu préfères 
> 
> Il tourne au poil tout a fond sans AA sur mon CD2 8400@3.6ghz - 4go - GS 4850


Génial, donc ça devrais ruleeeeez pour moi !  ::): 
Merci !

----------


## Morgoth

Petite série cinématographique :

_Je t'aime moi non plus_:



Vue du dessous :



Suite :

Mais que va-t-il donc se passer ?



Ze suspënze iz at his combleuh !  ::o: 



Résultat : pour mon P-47D, la dérive en moins :



Quant à l'ennemi...



YeaH, victory is mienne.

----------


## touriste

> Ah si, je trouve personnellement que la chasse dans le marais est une très bonne idée. Même si elles sont difficiles à chasser parce que ce sont des sacrées vicelardes, ca n'en reste pas moins un excellent moment pour moi. Même si au bout d'un moment, pour chasser la sangsue, 2 techniques se dégagent du lot : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> La traque au couteau et la chasse à reculons (reculer très vite ca fera apparaitre la sangsue dans le sillage qui en plus se désoccultera quand elle sera suffisamment proche, à ce moment il suffit d'arroser un peu et ca passe).





> Je l'ai fais au bruit dans l'eau et aux traces moi cette mission...
> 
> Sauf qu'elle m'a fais peter un cable pour le troisième, à chaque fois il s'amusait à me tourner autour tellement vite que j'arrivais pas à le suivre ou à pouvoir lui tirer dessus, puis il me choppait et me bouffait à moitié (et si j'ai bien compris ça leurs regen la vie) hop, on recommence à 0....
> 
> Quand il m'a enchainé à 5 fois de suites, j'en ai vraiment eu vite marre.


Moi, je me suis contenté de me coller le dos à un rochée et quand elles ont chargés en face, j'ai vidé mon chargeur là devait être leur tête et hop 2 sangsues en un chargeur  :^_^:

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## Woulfo

> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...1415-22-33.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...1415-24-30.jpg


L'un des meilleur moment du jeu.  ::wub::

----------


## MrBumble

Batman Poudlard's Asylum ?


 ::zzz:: =>[ ]

----------


## Dorak

> Batman Poudlard's Asylum ?


EXPERANUS !

...

EXPERLAIARMUS

Merde c'était quoi déjà ce spell.

----------


## Arseur

Expelliarmus :expert:

----------


## Xùn

The Witcher, parce que ça fait un moment que j'y avais pas joué et que  ça fait plaisir de retrouver Geralt.

----------


## Morgoth

Un échec absolument grandiose :

Mon ailier (avion du fond, auquel il manque la moitié arrière du fuselage) me rentre dedans (au premier plan, avec les deux ailes coupées) et, comme ci cela n'était pas assez, numéro 4 nous achève (celui en feu). Tout cela grâce à des Zéro japonais venus mettre un peu de pagaille (il y en a un en hauteur)...

  ::lol::

----------


## Pluton

Morgoth, j'adore tes screens, tu te fous dans de ces situations ^^

----------


## Froyok

> L'un des meilleur moment du jeu.


Totalement d'accord !  ::wub::

----------


## Pelomar

> Morgoth, j'adore tes screens, tu te fous dans de ces situations ^^


Je plussoie, c'est excellent  :^_^:

----------


## Morgoth

Merci, ça m'émeut.  :Emo:  J'en ai d'autres, ça vient.

----------


## Morgoth

Série "_attention chérie ça va couper (en deux)_" :





Moteurs en moins :





Non, vous ne rêvez point, je passe à 5 cm du He-111. Oui, je m'en suis sorti :

----------


## RUPPY

AC 2

Le nouveau Zelda


Ohhh tout doux Tornado


Pratique comme endroit pour coller un avis de recherche, pas grand monde le verra


NC

----------


## Morgoth

AC2 est vraiment flou à ce point ?  ::mellow::

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> AC2 est vraiment flou à ce point ?


C'est un jeu console hein  ::ninja::

----------


## ducon

Niveau 9 :



Beaucoup de lave.

Niveau 10 :



D’immenses salles.

Niveau secret :



Le boss du niveau secret.

Niveau 11 :



De plus en plus de monstres invisibles, ça commence à être tendu.

----------


## Froyok

Ducon : c'est quoi le but du jeu en fait ? On est à bord d'un mecha ?

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Descent. C'est à bord d'un vaisseau. Excellent jeu!

----------


## GdabZ

> Ducon : c'est quoi le but du jeu en fait ? On est à bord d'un mecha ?


Le but du jeu c'est de contrôler son oreille interne et de ne pas vomir. Ca me fait penser que j'ai jamais pu le terminer.  ::|:

----------


## zwzsg

On est à bord d'un Pyro-GX. Le but est de nettoyer les mines de la PTMC de robot infectés par un virus les rendants méchants. Mais en fait, il suffit de détruire le réacteur (ou le boss) pour finir chaque niveau.

----------


## ikarad

> Ducon : c'est quoi le but du jeu en fait ? On est à bord d'un mecha ?


Tu connais pas?
Et bien c'est le même but que bioschok, crysis stalker, doom ou tous les autres fps existant à la seule différence près c'est qu'au lieu d'être un humain on est un vaisseau et donc on peut se balader à 360° sur les 3 axes là ou on est limité en 2 axes avec un fps classique.
Descent est un des fps les plus originaux jamais sortit grâce à cette liberté.
Descent a eu droit à quelques clones.
Descent a été développé par parallax software studio qui a ensuite été découpé en 2 avec volition (ceux qui font saint row et red faction) d'un côté et de l'autre outrage software (mort)

----------


## Froyok

Merci pour le cour d'histoire les canards !  :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

*Vampire Bloodlines*

----------


## FUTOMAKI

La plus grosse claque que j'ai pris en jouant a Vampire. Ne le spoil pas !  :;):

----------


## Narushima

Le héros meurt à la fin.
Et Morgoth, tes screens sont marrants, mais le nom du jeu...

----------


## Morgoth

J0R y'en a qui connaissent pas !?  ::o: 

IL-2 _Forgotten Battles_ + _Pacific Fighters_.

----------


## chenoir

Comment, c'était pas Mass Effect 2?  ::O:

----------


## Narushima

J'ai assez de mal à extraire l'origine d'une image juste en la regardant, oui. C'est une maladie, vous moquez pas.

----------


## Morgoth

_Que veux-tu, c'est la vie, entre aile et moi ça n'était plus possible, seule nous restait la rupture..._



Roquettes :





_Aile a préféré se casser avec une autre..._



Pour la fin, une image a priori banale sauf que... j'ai réussi à caser une bombe dans l'aile droite du B-29 qui explose 5 secondes après tandis que je suis déjà loin !  :Cigare:

----------


## chenoir

Oui mais tu n'as pas réussi à t'autobombarder  :Cigare: .

----------


## Aleas

S'auto bombarder c'est facile ! Surtout avec le mod qui gère les mauvais fonctionnements du détonateur.  ::wub::

----------


## Morgoth

Ah non, quoique presque une foi mais j'ai manqué de Lose.

Sinon, un p'tit CFS1, avec ses bruitages qui enterrent IL-2 :

----------


## Yggdrasill88

> Ah non, quoique presque une foi mais j'ai manqué de Lose.
> 
> Sinon, un p'tit CFS1, avec ses bruitages qui enterrent IL-2 :
> 
> http://uppix.net/d/3/2/92c02dfd9b0b4...4b5b4f9att.jpg


Haaa CFS 1 mon tout 1er  ::wub::  Tu la installé sous XP ? SEVEN ? 

Spoiler Alert! 


VISTA ?!

----------


## Morgoth

XP. M'enfin je peux tester sous Vista histoire de te dire comment ça se p

----------


## Redlight

Nouvelle figure au jetski pour les Xgames:


Et parce que c'est Noël tous les jours  ::):  :

----------


## Khalimerot

j'aurais du te screenshoter aussi...tu était dans un bien pire état :D

----------


## Yggdrasill88

> XP. M'enfin je peux tester sous Vista histoire de te dire comment ça se p


Sous Seven 64bits l'install ne se lance mm plus... ouin  ::sad::

----------


## Morgoth

> Sous Seven 64bits l'install ne se lance mm plus... ouin


Visiblement certains ont réussi à l'installer sauf qu'après le jeu ne trouve pas de Joy'...

Faut dire que j'utilise du matos qui date de la même époque que CFS1, ça aide.  ::P:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Descent a été développé par parallax software studio qui a ensuite été découpé en 2 avec volition (ceux qui font saint row et red faction) d'un côté et de l'autre outrage software (mort)


Cité Parallax Software et Volition sans même parler de la série Freespace, c'est un scandale !!

----------


## Narushima

Utiliser un particpe passé alors qu'il faut un infinitif, c'est un scandale !

----------


## Froyok

De toutes façons, ça marchera jamais les scandales. :boulon:

----------


## LeBabouin



----------


## RUPPY

Holy sheet  ::o:  Il est vraiment beau ce SH5. Faudra ue j'essaye un jour. Pas trop dur pour un néophyte ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ça va, une fois le DRM passé.  ::ninja::

----------


## RUPPY

> Ça va, une fois le DRM passé.


Bah, je joue à Assassin's creed 2 donc....et ne dit-on pas que ça ne fait mal que la première fois  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'sais pas, je n'ai pas encore testé celui-ci.
Mais j'ai toujours mal avec GFWL alors j'ai peur de passer au niveau du dessus.

----------


## Yggdrasill88

> Visiblement certains ont réussi à l'installer sauf qu'après le jeu ne trouve pas de Joy'...
> 
> Faut dire que j'utilise du matos qui date de la même époque que CFS1, ça aide.


Snif  ::cry:: 

J'ai plus qu'à acheter un gros SSD et mettre XP en dual boot  :B):

----------


## Frypolar

> Snif 
> 
> J'ai plus qu'à acheter un gros SSD et mettre XP en dual boot


Les SSD et XP sont pas super potes.

----------


## gun

APB

----------


## Sylvine

Sale pute, tu viens nous narguer!  :Emo:

----------


## Nykhola

Apb ?

----------


## Thom'

All Point Bulletin

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bqc ?

----------


## Erkin_

Tu aurais du venir jouer avec nous Gun !

Waouh, une kalash, un gilet par balle, 3000 dollars... comment as tu fait pour avoir tout ça ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Waouh, une kalash, un gilet par balle, 3000 dollars... comment as tu fait pour avoir tout ça ?


Il a allumé son pc et lancé le jeu, probablement.

----------


## touriste

C'est quoi ce jeu ? un mmo-gta ? :x

----------


## gun

> Tu aurais du venir jouer avec nous Gun !
> 
> Waouh, une kalash, un gilet par balle, 3000 dollars... comment as tu fait pour avoir tout ça ?


J'étais dans ceux de l'autre groupe donc du samedi, et j'ai pas pu jouer du coup. C'est des screens de mon perso des autres phases de beta que j'ai pu conserver au fil des parties, et ouaip il a la classe l'inspecteur Dylan Murdock  :B):

----------


## Froyok

> C'est quoi ce jeu ? un mmo-gta ? :x


C'est pile-poil ça.

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Encore un coup de d'IL-2 !

Des screens d'hier, la puissance des 4 canons de 30 mm Mk108 sur le Ta 183 Huckebein, sans oublier les X4 contre 4 As B-17  :B): 


C'est beau la guerre  ::rolleyes:: 


Plus vrai que nature !


Un vrai carnage !


J'ai fini moteur en feu donc plouf, mais j'ai eu les 4 bombardiers  :;):

----------


## Crackhead Funky

Quakewars:
On s'amusait bien pendant le warm-up  :^_^: 

Coucou aux FLBK et aux Yep qui passent par ici  :;):

----------


## touriste

> C'est pile-poil ça.


Do want!  ::O:

----------


## Pluton

> Encore un coup de d'IL-2 !
> 
> Des screens d'hier, la puissance des 4 canons de 30 mm Mk108 sur le Ta 183 Huckebein, sans oublier les X4 contre 4 As B-17 
> http://uppix.net/7/f/9/8decb71bac619...19142feett.jpg
> 
> C'est beau la guerre 
> http://uppix.net/2/f/2/7865118ac22fa...78e0b7f9tt.jpg
> 
> Plus vrai que nature !
> ...


T'as quel(s) mod(s) graphique(s) installé(s) ?

----------


## Morgoth

Visuellement on dirait tout à fait le Pack C6 qui est lui-même un mélange des meilleurs Mods pour IL-2 1946.

----------


## gripoil

Pas besoin de mods. Il suffit de mater les screens de morgoth avant de lancer le jeu, et hop chez soi c'est 100 fois plus beau  ::ninja::

----------


## Morgoth

Il est très bien IL-2 chez moi !  ::o: 



:amiral ackbar:

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Oui simplement le Pack C6 1.3, j'ai tout poussé à fond dans le conf.ini av l'AA à 4, ça ma pris une bonne petite soirée à tout configurer et ça fonctionne à merveille  ::wub:: 

En OpenGL, en DX l'eau est tout moche j'arrive pas à la configurer.

Et aussi une nuit de défragmentation pour un jeu de 22.8 GO  :B):  résultat le jeu se lance en 1 min et j'ai simplement quelques micros freezes que l'on remarque presque poh !

Du coup WoP à mal à la gueule  :^_^:

----------


## terciperix

Kotor II 
Hum... :tired:

----------


## ikarad

> Cité Parallax Software et Volition sans même parler de la série Freespace, c'est un scandale !!


Oui et non. Parallax software c'est descent uniquement et je parlais de volition seulement pour dire ce qu'était devenu parallax software et pour les petits jeunes saint row ou red faction ça perle plus que freespace.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Oui et non. Parallax software c'est descent uniquement et je parlais de volition seulement pour dire ce qu'était devenu parallax software et pour les petits jeunes saint row ou red faction ça perle plus que freespace.


Justement, Parallax et Volition ont pondu la série Freespace.

----------


## Syntaxerror

Ça fait vachement de débris un zéro.




Home sweet home  :B): 



Premier brin  :Cigare: 


Il2 1946 of course.

----------


## Morgoth

Presque aussi beau que chez moi !  ::o: 





























lol wut?

----------


## Pluton

> Et aussi une nuit de défragmentation pour un jeu de 22.8 GO  résultat le


 :tired: 
 ::|: 
Bon bah ce sera sans moi, je vais continuer façon more goth.  ::ninja::

----------


## Yggdrasill88

:^_^: 

Pas besoin de mod mm si sa rajoute vraiment niveau couche nuageuse le pack mod C6, il suffit de bidouiller le conf.ini à fond : http://www.checksix-fr.com/articles/...i/confdoc.html

De passer en OpenGL de mettre Water à 2 max sur les cartes ATI et de mettre atioglxx.dll dans le dossier du jeu pour ceux qui comme moi on le bug des fonts en forme de block.. http://www.checksix-forums.com/showp...&postcount=283

----------


## cooly08

Purée, dans Warhammer 40k : Dawn of war II ils se sont lâché sur la pluie.
Elle est abusé mais superbement rendu. (j'aime bien ça rajoute une vraie difficulté au final).

----------


## Thom'

*Batman: Arkham Asylum* 




 :Bave:

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Stalker CoP.



Bouh !

----------


## Darkath

J'ai trouvé ce jeu trainant dans les affaires de mon frère, c'est sympathique, dommage que y'ait pas physique newtonienne :










Ce que j'aime bien c'est le nombre énorme de cinématique qui ponctue le scenario, mais sinon le problème c'est que les systemes sont tous pareils, enfin au niveau cosmétique ça change comme vous pouvez le voir sur les screens, mais sinon c'est toujours la même chose. Bon j'en suis qu'au début du jeu, mais ça m'a l'air bien parti pour rester pareil jusqu'au bout ...

A noter qu'ils vont sortir un remake next gen de ce jeu ... Sur consoles  ::(:

----------


## cosmo

Arrête, je l'ai fini... Admets que c'est déjà un jeu console, encore plus arcade que Freelancer. En plus, cet habillage flashy, ce vert ( :Gerbe: )...

Perso, tu l'auras deviné, j'ai pas vraiment aimé.

----------


## Darkath

> Arrête, je l'ai fini... Admets que c'est déjà un jeu console, encore plus arcade que Freelancer. En plus, cet habillage flashy, ce vert ()...
> 
> Perso, tu l'auras deviné, j'ai pas vraiment aimé.


Ouais c'est sur, mais bon, y'a tellement pas de jeux comme ça que bon ...

----------


## cosmo

Oui je sais, c'est même pour ça que je me suis forcé à le finir.  ::cry::

----------


## Shinosha

C'est sûr qu'il faut pas jouer à Darkstar One si on veut un X3. Dans son genre, à savoir l'arcade, il se débrouille très bien.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

En faites ça ressemble à quoi? Freelancer? Il se joue au joystick? Parce que c'est ce qui m'avait rebuté avec freelancer. Le dernier jeu comme ça que j'ai vraiment aimé c'était Starlancer ce qui me fait évidemment passer pour un vieux con!

----------


## Yggdrasill88

> En faites ça ressemble à quoi? Freelancer? Il se joue au joystick? Parce que c'est ce qui m'avait rebuté avec freelancer. Le dernier jeu comme ça que j'ai vraiment aimé c'était Starlancer ce qui me fait évidemment passer pour un vieux con!


Hooo y'en a encore qui joue à Elite  ::rolleyes:: 

Darkstar One c'est un Freelancer, sauf qu'il est sorti des années plus tard et n'apporte rien de plus que Freelancer à part des graphismes un peu mieux mais ça s'arrête là  :tired: 

D'ailleurs Freelancer encore très joué en ligne  :;): 



Spoiler Alert! 


Viendez sur le server FR !

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Darkstar One c'est un Freelancer, sauf qu'il est sorti des années plus tard et n'apporte rien de plus que Freelancer à part des graphismes un peu mieux mais ça s'arrête là [/SPOILER]


Ouais mais Freelancer se contrôle comme un FPS, je sais pas si un patch est sortie pour gérer les joysticks mais c'est ce qui m'avait rebuté...

----------


## Yggdrasill88

> Ouais mais Freelancer se contrôle comme un FPS, je sais pas si un patch est sortie pour gérer les joysticks mais c'est ce qui m'avait rebuté...


Sa ma dérangé  ::):  D'ailleurs le gameplay est entièrement basé sur ce système avec la souris, qui été repris depuis avec X3 TC.

Du coup mm av un patch il faudrait une aide à la visée av un joy Freelancer  ::P: 

Darkstar One c'est le mm système que Freelancer, mais bon le jeu est de 2006 et les planètes sont aussi grosses qu'une orange, des systèmes av 2/3 stations copier/coller dans chaque système...

Enfin bref on en 2010 à part The tomorrow war, les planètes sont juste là pour être décoratives  ::cry::

----------


## Darkath

> Ouais mais Freelancer se contrôle comme un FPS, je sais pas si un patch est sortie pour gérer les joysticks mais c'est ce qui m'avait rebuté...


Ouais la on peut jouer au joystick et si c'est pas du newtonien, c'est quand même plus subtil (je trouve) que freelancer. Moi dans freelancer c'est l'interface avec les gros boutons qui me gène le plus ... L'immersion en prend un sacré coup ...

----------


## Dark Fread



----------


## Birdy_nam_nam

C'est pas gentil Dark Fread de se moquer  :;): 
C'est pas souvent qu'on fait référence explicitement à Nietzsche dans un jeu vidéo.

----------


## Dorak

Le Cri Lointain 2  ::):  .

----------


## Redlight

La maison fantôme :




Elle ne s'est jamais écroulée....  ::sad::

----------


## KiwiX

Fallait cut les murs.  :tired:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> La maison fantôme :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f69...18516f5b8c.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5ea...4edc87be1e.jpg
> 
> Elle ne s'est jamais écroulée....


Ah OK, BC2 c'est un simulateur de chantier de rénovation.

----------


## SiGarret

Un mod pour *Max Payne 2* : Angry Granny (la grand-mère en colère)

Seule contre tous, Angry Granny doit dézinguer les bandits qui déferlent dans son casino.


"Bandes de voyous, vous allez tâter du calibre"


"Les patins, j'ai dit !"


"Vous pouvez pas test..."


"Et hop ! La main à travers l'arme !"


"Bullet-time power..."


Et quelques ra-ta-ta et pan-pan plus tard...

----------


## MessMouss

> Un mod pour *Max Payne 2* : Angry Granny (la grand-mère en colère)


 ::P:  trop fort !

----------


## KiwiX

> Un mod pour *Max Payne 2* : Angry Granny (la grand-mère en colère)
> 
> Seule contre tous, Angry Granny doit dézinguer les bandits qui déferlent dans son casino.


 ::o: 

A quand un skin Maïté pour tout défourailler, nom d'un cassoulet  :Cigare:

----------


## Lezardo



----------


## Star-Platinum

Faut pas faire chier mémé.

----------


## KiwiX

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f34...7b62346d89.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/825...26add4b714.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8f9...7a2d60ed90.jpg


C'est beau.



Spoiler Alert! 


Le nom du jeu ? Silent Hunter 5

----------


## Morgoth

On dirait WoP Version Sous-marinière.

----------


## JudaGrumme

Et ça s'appelle Silent Hunter 5, pour les gens qui auraient peur de lire le spoil de Kiwix.

----------


## LeBabouin

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f34...7b62346d89.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/825...26add4b714.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8f9...7a2d60ed90.jpg


T'en es content de ton HUD style ancienne version ? Tout fonctionne ? C'est utile ou juste joli ?

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

A genou, sale chien.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> La maison fantôme :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f69...18516f5b8c.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5ea...4edc87be1e.jpg
> 
> Elle ne s'est jamais écroulée....



Normal il reste 3 murs porteurs !!!

----------


## Lezardo

> T'en es content de ton HUD style ancienne version ? Tout fonctionne ? C'est utile ou juste joli ?


[HS]Oui très, je trouve ça bien plus pratique, c'est juste rencontré un petit soucis quand tu passes ton curseur trop vite d'un cadran a un autre ca coince a peu il ne grossi pas le nouveau cadran mais reste sur le précédant il faut refaire la manip plus lentement.[/HS]

----------


## MrBumble

METRO 2033...

 :B):

----------


## Dorak

Rame 2033  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme871

Heu... il est pas censé sortir que samedi ?

----------


## Thom'

Il sort pas partout en même temps.

----------


## Anonyme871

En tout cas a priori ça a l'air encore optimisé avec les pieds cette affaire.  ::|:

----------


## MrBumble

> En tout cas a priori ça à l'air encore optimisé avec les pieds cette affaire.


C'est pas optimisé avec les pieds...ils ont simplement oublié de le faire.  :;):

----------


## Skouatteur

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/74d...b9f251d5bc.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1bc...8f1d38f313.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/282...e711723a5e.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/865...f2022a3dbd.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0fc...a09c875dcf.jpg
> ...


Pute.



Pas encore eu le temps de jouer au mien, à peine eu le temps de virer le blister.

----------


## bixente

La non optimisation de Metro 2033 est d'autant plus rageante que le jeu semble bien tourner sur Xbox 360  :tired: .

----------


## Skouatteur

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...ostcount=16656
 :Cigare:

----------


## hommedumatch

*Company of Heroes* : Ma vie dans un bunker.

Les Yankees débarquent chez nous pour embarquer nos fräuleins. Première vague : Facile.

Le blindé fait son entrée. On aligne une moto de notre coté.

Rien à craindre dans le bunker.

Ils finissent par laisser tomber. Les Flak 88mm ont bien bossé. Les petits détails font les bons jeux.

----------


## znokiss

Les screens de Metro 2033, on dirait du STALKER mixé avec du Fallout 3 dans un niveau de Hellgate London.

----------


## Jean Pale

> Les screens de Metro 2033, on dirait du STALKER mixé avec du Fallout 3 dans un niveau de Hellgate London.


Avec le framerate de Crysis TAF.

----------


## Froyok

> Les screens de Metro 2033, on dirait du STALKER mixé avec du Fallout 3 dans un niveau de Hellgate London.


Hellgate London ?
J'ai pas vu de fluo...  :tired:

----------


## n0ra

Les CPC en action, en fin de partie sur *R.U.S.E*.

----------


## Say hello

> http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...ostcount=16656



Héé regarde le truc lumineux là bas!!
Qu'est ce qui approche?

Mais.. mais.. on dirait..



Un ROD.  ::o: 

(Encore une victoire pour le pc.  :Cigare: )

----------


## znokiss

*Call Of Cthulhu, Dark Corner Of The Earth.* Cette fois c'est la bonne, je le termine !

Bienvenue chez les...à Innsmouth, pardon.



Des magasins ouverts 2 jours sur 7, de 8h à 10h.



De mignon enfants dans une ambiance familiale sereine.



Des demoiselles charmantes et ouvertes.



Un hôtel accueillant et bien rangé : 



Bref, un accueil chaleureux comme on ne pouvait le rêver.



Innsmouth, les vacances plaisir.

----------


## Skouatteur

> Héé regarde le truc lumineux là bas!!
> Qu'est ce qui approche?
> 
> Mais.. mais.. on dirait..
> 
> http://www.sapoworld.net/wp-content/...h-xbox-360.jpg
> 
> Un ROD. 
> 
> (Encore une victoire pour le pc. )




 :Cigare: 

Débat éternel, mais bon... En tout cas, la version console est pas dégueu (même si aliasée) et propose en tout cas le choix des sous-titres et de la langue, *dont le russe*.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Au final, tout le monde chez M$.

----------


## Skouatteur

Gamers Unite!  ::P:

----------


## Say hello

> http://www.minneapolispcrepair.com/images/bsod.jpg


Là j'ai 2 réponses:


(Mais ouai mais trop bien quoi)

ou

----------


## Kamasa

J'ai relancé The Simpsons Hit & Run pour le fun (et aussi parce que je n'avais rien d'autre sous la main et que je l'ai jamais fini).
Donc voilà une savant mélange de GTA, Super Mario et des Simpsons :



Le plus mieux quand même dans ce jeu, c'est les dialogues fait par les créateurs de la série avec les doubleurs français qui vont bien  ::):

----------


## Anonyme871

Tiens je savais pas qu'il était sorti sur pc. Il est sympa mais quand même très limité.

----------


## Graine

> *Call Of Cthulhu, Dark Corner Of The Earth.* Cette fois c'est la bonne, je le termine !
> 
> Bienvenue chez les...à Innsmouth, pardon.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bd2...89d8a83bfa.jpg
> 
> Des magasins ouverts 2 jours sur 7, de 8h à 10h.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/009...f01e383720.jpg
> ...


Rien que les Screens me filent la chocote et j'ai penumbra Ep 1 et 2 sur l'étagère.(Ainsi que l'intégrule de Silent Hill et Resident EVil 4 sur pS2)
Bon faut deja que je finisse Obscure.(Le plus mauvais j'ai toujours pour habitude de commencer par les plus mauvais.Sans doute parce que je suis l'ainé de la famille.)

----------


## cooly08

Metro 2033  ::wub:: 

Ils font de la pub pour le livre !



Hop un screen de la démo de Just Cause 2 (cay bôôôô) :

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> J'ai relancé The Simpsons Hit & Run pour le fun (et aussi parce que je n'avais rien d'autre sous la main et que je l'ai jamais fini).
> Donc voilà une savant mélange de GTA, Super Mario et des Simpsons :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5f9...f00b8c26fd.jpg
> 
> Le plus mieux quand même dans ce jeu, c'est les dialogues fait par les créateurs de la série avec les doubleurs français qui vont bien


Tiens, je l'ai jamais fini non plus. La fin devenait un peu coriace.
L'univers était juste trop bien modélisé, on avait vraiment l'impression de se retrouver à springfield.

Par contre, les doublages n'étaient pas tous joués par les doubleurs FR originaux  ::(:

----------


## Morgoth

Tout va bien :



Des p'tits trous, encore des p'tits trous :



Technique Ultime, le retour, se faire toucher gravement, prendre de l'altitude, sauter en parachute et voir son avion s'écraser contre le bombardier ennemi :

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Marty

Belle fournée de screens sur cette page.  ::o: 
J'en ajoute :





Ouai enfin faut quand même éviter de s'approcher des portes hein...



Une envie pressante, excusez moi...



Quel malappris !



Pas encore au point ce système.  :tired:

----------


## Marty

Ce level design !  :Bave: 









Pour finir, un peu de Stalker :





 ::ninja::

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Je pense que vous l'aurez compris ! 

Spoiler Alert! 


Un peu de camping !

  :;):

----------


## Nykhola

> Ce level design ! 
> 
> Pour finir, un peu de Stalker :
> 
> http://uppix.net/7/7/c/70ec3fc0b7787...df1819b5tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/f/3/4/ea5e234b619d7...5fc1e21att.jpg


 :tired: , heu, c'est moche la, non ?

----------


## n0ra

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5e2...a2316eaa69.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1fe...87bc09d01d.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/755...1558906a52.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/649...93c7872238.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ce5...c25f54e5a8.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/102...62d0132d76.jpg


J'aime bien tes screens en général MetalDestroyer, ils sont toujours très bien pris et donne envie de jouer/rejouer/tester le jeu.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> , heu, c'est moche la, non ?


Mais non ! c'est une boite groovy des 60's voyons.  ::o:

----------


## Pluton

@Marty : j'ai fait quasi la même série de screenshots sur NOLF y'a quelques dizaines de pages  ::):

----------


## Dorak

JACKPOT :



Et grâce à ça j'ai pu me payer un nouveau fusil  :Cigare:

----------


## war-p

> , heu, c'est moche la, non ?


Blasphème... Tu iras rejoindre les âmes damnées et tu joueras à des jeux next-gen sans saveur pour l'éternité...

----------


## Marty

> Mais non ! c'est une boite groovy des 60's voyons.





> Blasphème... Tu iras rejoindre les âmes damnées et tu joueras à des jeux next-gen sans saveur pour l'éternité...


Non mais en fait, il a peut-être pas compris que c'était pas Stalker.  ::ninja:: 

@Pluton : Ah merde... C'est toujours moins redondant que certains jeux.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

CoH : Tales of Valor



Un p'tit débordement.



Splach !
Enfin c'est quand même curieux Call of Duty adapté en jeu de stratégie.



Et Mafia. Désinstallé pas longtemps après parce que la course où il faut recommencer 20 fois... L'ordi risquait de passer par la fenêtre.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Et Mafia. Désinstallé pas longtemps après parce que la course où il faut recommencer 20 fois... L'ordi risquait de passer par la fenêtre.


Y'a un raccourci sur le circuit.  :;): 

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/cheats/0000...c-00015633.htm

----------


## Marty

> Et Mafia.


J'attends impatiemment le OYJE pour le faire.  ::wub::

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

Et en mettant le jeu en facile temporairement ça influe sur les capacités des autres pilotes  :;):

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Y'a un raccourci sur le circuit. 
> 
> http://www.jeuxvideo.com/cheats/0000...c-00015633.htm


Merci. T'as pas un flingue aussi parce que j'ai effacé les sauvegardes également. 
(Bouhouhouou.)

Bon je le referai après le papier de Zoulou. Ça flingue la rétine quand même.

----------


## Aleas

I-16 en Finlande, patrouille dans le golfe.



Deux Fokker à la svastika bleue sont repérés !



Engagement (le pilote Finlandais tire comme un pied...pourtant en l'IA est en Vétéran)



Moi je vise mieux !



Après plusieurs passes frontales sans dommages de part et d'autre (du moins c'est ce que je croyais) le deuxième Finlandais fait l'erreur de tenter une montée en chandelle, volets sortis je lui flingue son moteur.








Mais alors que je me prend la direction de la maison mon moteur s'arrête brusquement, surement victime à retardement d'une de mes multiples passes frontales.

Tentatives de redémarrage...sans succès...suivit par un amerrissage d'urgence. Pilote sauf et mouillé.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Moi je trouve pas spécialement, je l'ai refais y a pas longtemps et je me disais justement que c'était toujours aussi agréable.

----------


## Morgoth

Yee-aa !

----------


## tim987

Entre les screens de Morgoth et ceux d'Aleas, c'est le jour et la nuit (au niveau du rendu)...Mais rassures moi Aleas, tu as retouché un peu les screens non ?

----------


## Morgoth

Oui, ils sont retouchés. On n'a pas ce rendu dans IL-2 même en 1280x1024 TAF +AAx16 + AA en Transparence + AFx16.  ::P: 

---------- Post ajouté à 14h52 ----------

Y'a une retouche au niveau du contraste ce qui fait ressortir les détails (comme le Mode "Cold" dans Far Cry pour ceux qui connaissent).

----------


## byte_a_dudule

Le truc sympathique à faire dans IL-1946  c'est de s'attaquer à un ME 323 Gigant remplit de Fallschirmjagers et de les voir sauter un par un. ( attention faire de la bouillie avec son hélice est dangereux pour la santé )

----------


## Aleas

Ahaha oui je les retouche évidemment, notamment la manip dont parle Morgoth. Sans ça, quand je redimensionne (1680x1050 => 800x500) je perds trop de détails.

Cela dit ça reste assez proche du résultat InGame (screen 4, 6 et 7), sauf pour les couleurs...celles d'IL2 sont trop saturées à mon gout.  ::rolleyes:: 

Par contre je ne force pas spécialement les graphismes pour prendre les screens...enfin je reste sur mes réglages de jeu (AAx16Q + Transparence en super échantillonage + AFx8 en 1680x1050).

De toute façon quand ça rame c'est dût au processeur donc je me fait plaisir sur tout ce qui touche à la CG.  ::P:

----------


## Morgoth

Ha aussi, je joue en "Moyen" et en 1024x768. Forcément...

----------


## Dark Fread

> Et Mafia. Désinstallé pas longtemps après parce que la course où il faut recommencer 20 fois... L'ordi risquait de passer par la fenêtre.


Tu n'avais pas patché le jeu ?

----------


## Dorak

Vos screens tristes et laids déclenchent en moi une réaction ostentatoire, mais directe et compréhensive. 

Ouais ça veut strictement rien dire donc voici une image.

----------


## Morgoth

Je me sens aussi agile qu'une pierre d'un seul coup !  ::o: 



Rien ne vaut un p'tit bombardement en TBA :

----------


## Dark Fread

> Rien ne vaut un p'tit bombardement en TBA :
> 
> http://uppix.net/e/e/0/be37cce963969...90c7cc7ftt.jpg


Et c'est pas dangereux, ça ? :mecquiyconnaitrien:

----------


## Morgoth

Pas lorsque l'on a 5 secondes de délai avant que les bombes n'explosent.

----------


## Projet 154

_soldat nord-coréen : t'est sûr qu'il était là le type qui nous attaqué?
2° soldat oui j'en suis sur. Il a dû rentrer dans la pierre.
3° soldat : J'ai comme une envie de pisser..._ 



Petit souvenir de mon premier solo sur Crysis. Faudrait que je le refasse tiens.

----------


## jujupatate

Quelques vieux souvenirs de City Of Heroes

----------


## Shapa

> _soldat nord-coréen : t'est sûr qu'il était là le type qui nous attaqué?
> 2° soldat oui j'en suis sur. Il a dû rentrer dans la pierre.
> 3° soldat : J'ai comme une envie de pisser..._ 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/627...0453d0c6bd.jpg
> 
> Petit souvenir de mon premier solo sur Crysis. Faudrait que je le refasse tiens.


C'est parce que t'es déguisé en arbre, et puis c'est con un viet'  :^_^:

----------


## Morgoth

Oups, trop tard pour éviter la bombe.  ::o:

----------


## mrFish

Il est presque joli celui là.

----------


## Morgoth

Presque autant que ça :



ou ça :

----------


## Yggdrasill88

::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  CFS1  ::):

----------


## shortanswer

Quelle merveille !  ::o:

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Tu n'avais pas patché le jeu ?


Quand j'ai voulu installer le patch la fenêtre a affiché "Voulez-vous désinstaller le jeu ?" ou un truc comme ça.
Jeu pas patché donc. Enfin je crois. 

Bon je sais plus en fait.  ::unsure::

----------


## Dark Fread

> Quand j'ai voulu installer le patch la fenêtre a affiché "Voulez-vous désinstaller le jeu ?" ou un truc comme ça.
> Jeu pas patché donc. Enfin je crois. 
> 
> Bon je sais plus en fait.


Ah. C'est con parce qu'avec le patch, cette mission propose un mode de difficulté ; les développeurs avaient dû se rendre compte qu'il y avait un *léger* souci à ce niveau. D'ailleurs cette mission, c'est pas 20 fois qu'il faut la recommencer sans le patch, c'est 200  ::ninja::

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

J'étais en tête au 3e tour en train de respirer comme si j'accouchais. Légèrement crispé quoi et paf, pastèque.

Vivement le 2 pour que ce soit un peu plus user friendly.

----------


## Morgoth

Un peu de CFS1 :



Dans IL-2, on pilote en famille :

----------


## Say hello

Woa ça me rappelle mes jeune année, quand je n'avais que CFS2 et un joystick.

----------


## Morgoth

J'ai perdu CFS2.  :Emo:

----------


## Xùn

Another World, toujours aussi bon mais toujours aussi court.  :Emo:

----------


## gripoil

> Another World, toujours aussi bon mais toujours aussi court.


De temps en temps j'me le fini. Ca va vite, mais quand on pense a comment on a pu galérer sur certains passages a cause de l'ordre des trucs a faire et tout. Et encore y'a un niveau ou j'me gourre encore.  :^_^:  (Par contre y'avait des musiques en plus dans la version Mega Drive et SNES, je sais pas ce que ça donnait sur les ordinateurs de l'époque, mais la vielle version dos et la réédition n'ont pas ces musiques il me semble)

Moi j'entame Chaos Rising. Ca rame 100 fois plus que DaW2. Ne vous inquietez pas c'est juste qu'y'a 100 fois plus d'unités affichées. Et ça pete de partout. (Et que j'ai du matos pourrave)

 

En tous cas ça a l'air de bien déchirer pour l'instant, même si j'ai pas encore trop compris les histoires de corruption et redemption. Déjà je pensais qu'on jouait Chaos. J'voulais être un vrai méchant jusqu'a la moelle, pas un gentil corrompu genre ... Dark Vador ... non j'veux être le Palpatine de Warhammer putain  :Emo:

----------


## Marty

My name is Cate, Cate Archer.



Je commence cette mission en état de grâce.





I will kill you (with my barrette !) !



Un entrepôt un peu beaucoup trop calme après le passage de Cate.



Sans parler du cargo...



J'y ai vu la lumière !

----------


## Olipro

Garry's mod rp


construct favelas

----------


## touriste

Raziel qui chasse



Raziel qui dépieute



Kain qui fuit  ::ninja:: 



Moebius qui apparait \o/

----------


## Nyloel

Quelques screens du début de l'extension (je ne spoilie pas trop quoique ...  ::rolleyes:: ). 

Oghren toujours égal à lui-même, c'est-à-dire aviné la plupart du temps.



Et l'un des petits nouveaux à l'humour bien pourrave (c'est pour ça que je l'adore  ::wub:: : ) : Anders, le roi des blagues carembar.



Et dire qu'il n'y pas de romance  ::|:

----------


## Khalimerot

> *Moebius* qui apparait \o/


Fixed :;): 
Raahh mais quel série de jeux....dire qu'ils devaient faire un jeux sur l'histoire de Turel (on ne croise que l'un de ces lieutenant dans soul reaver si je me souviens bien) , et expliqué pourquoi celui-ci se retrouve dans Défiance a une époque qui n'as rien a voir  ::o: 
Mais apparemment ca a été abandonné  ::sad::

----------


## Nelfe

> http://uppix.net/3/5/d/77ea129291995...d6ff0f77tt.jpg
> 
> I will kill you (with my barrette !) !


Je suis dans un jeu !  ::o:

----------


## Marty

> Je suis dans un jeu !


Tu t'appelles Alexandre ?  :tired:

----------


## Nelfe

> Tu t'appelles Alexandre ?


Non, mais j'ai le même nom  ::ninja:: 

(par contre j'ai un cousin qui s'appelle Alexandre...  ::XD:: )

----------


## sun tzu

L'appel de papy riart

Poutine qui fait des heures sup  ::O: 


Une journée bien chargée qui s'achève  ::wub::

----------


## touriste

> Fixed
> Raahh mais quel série de jeux....dire qu'ils devaient faire un jeux sur l'histoire de Turel (on ne croise que l'un de ces lieutenant dans soul reaver si je me souviens bien) , et expliqué pourquoi celui-ci se retrouve dans Défiance a une époque qui n'as rien a voir 
> Mais apparemment ca a été abandonné


Boarf ca a été plus ou moins expliqué que c'était le culte de je sais plus quoi sous la cathédrale d'Avernus et Mortianus qui s'essayaient au voyage temporel comme Moebius. Ce n'est qu'un résultat non escompté de l'expérience.

---------- Post ajouté à 11h43 ----------

mais vous faites comment pour voir la visiere du masque dans stalker ? Oo

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> L'appel de papy riart
> 
> Poutine qui fait des heures sup 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9e7...4000b065c9.jpg
> 
> Une journée bien chargée qui s'achève 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c0d...6bbc1a436d.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/86f...7ff3a5a205.jpg


Ooooouh, le cross-hair !  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> Another World, toujours aussi bon mais toujours aussi court. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ef7...e121a8091b.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bf8...79458170b7.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4ef...536eb1be61.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cc9...e6465a6e8d.jpg


C'est la version AcheDay?

----------


## sun tzu

> Ooooouh, le cross-hair !


Mais euh ... c'est la faute à ... car en fait j'avais ...  ::sad:: 

J'avais pris le premier pack de mod mais ça l'avait pas viré et j'avoue avoir eu la flemme de chercher  :^_^:

----------


## jujupatate



----------


## MrGr33N

Metro 2033 ?

----------


## jujupatate

Ouais j' avais oublié de préciser

----------


## Jean Pale

*Lead And Gold*.

----------


## RUPPY

> ---------- Post ajouté à 11h43 ----------
> 
> mais vous faites comment pour voir la visiere du masque dans stalker ? Oo


Il s'agit d'un mod : va jeter un coup d'oeil sur le forum dédié dans le sujet CoP et ses mods

----------


## Woulfo

> *Lead And Gold*.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2cd...38bf694264.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/848...bf1e1adcf4.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ba1...6ed129dd63.jpg


C'est beau. ::wub::

----------


## Jean Pale

Et pourtant c'est saccagé.  ::wacko::

----------


## Marty

Ce cargo prend l'eau...



Équipement en conséquence, so cute !



La lumière, toujours la lumière !



Mon bureau, plus tard.

----------


## Woulfo

> Et pourtant c'est saccagé.


Oui mais c'est mimi. ::P:

----------


## Thom'

> *Lead And Gold*.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2cd...38bf694264.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/848...bf1e1adcf4.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ba1...6ed129dd63.jpg



Ça vaut quoi ?  ::o:  ::o:

----------


## Jean Pale

C'est très sympa.  ::):

----------


## Thom'

> C'est très sympa.


Ca vaut son prix ? Y a moyen de s'éclater longtemps la dessus ou juste 15mins de temps en temps ?

----------


## Jean Pale

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=44940  :;):

----------


## gripoil

Bwahahah je casse tout !



Han des trucs bizarres qui font peur.


Des trucs qui sortent de la flotte  ::o: 


Pinaise ça pête de partout ce jeu. J'croyais que ça me saoulerais de pas jouer chaos mais botter le cul des traitres et bouffer du démon c'est pas mal en fait.

----------


## Morgoth

Cay bô :



Au secours, dans mes 6 !  ::o:

----------


## jujupatate

BF Bad Company 2

----------


## Personatus

*Metro 2033*

Première sortie à l'air libre (bien que mortel)


Ca donne froid, non ?


Fallout chez les Russes...


Qu'il est beau




SPOILER
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/faa7b03...37591dd8bd.jpg

SPOILER Un petit clin d'œil à STALKER
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/1473ff1...3309d447f1.jpg

----------


## Marty

Vraiment classe ce Metro 2033.  ::o:

----------


## Jean Pale

Lead And Gold.

La troupe des canards d'élite  :B):

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Han le wallhack sur le dernier screen  ::o:

----------


## Sao

"Vole l'or !"

Vous parlez avec des accents de cowboyz mexicains au moins ?

----------


## Jean Pale

Oui, j'ai mis la vf.  :Emo: 

Personnellement je parle avec un accent de Chili du nord.

----------


## mrFish

Sympa ces skins customs pour TF2.

----------


## zwzsg

*Lueur de torche*

Attention je spoil la fin.

----------


## Morgoth

_Ça passe ?_

----------


## ikarad

*World of xeen*

----------


## cooly08

Belle vue, heureusement qu'on peut dégager le poteau  ::o:

----------


## ikarad

Satanés égouts


Sans lumière on ne voit rien (J'ai peuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!  !!!!!!!!)


Les rats OGM ne sont pas gentils

----------


## Tiri

> Belle vue, heureusement qu'on peut dégager le poteau 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/45d...bf64256dc2.jpg


Han il marche dans le vide  ::o:

----------


## Dorak

*La Juste Cause 2* :





Cool guys don't look at explosions  :Cigare: 



Well sometimes...





Je bosse dans la concession auto  :tired:

----------


## Plopman

> SPOILER Un petit clin d'œil à STALKER


Si il n'y avait que ça!
Ce truc s'appelle carrément 

Spoiler Alert! 


une anomalie, et on voit des abris de stalkers dans un niveau à l'extérieur

  :^_^:

----------


## sun tzu

Maudite Montagne 

Un jeu qui pese 10 go et qui est du niveau d'un jeu ps2 en début de carrière


Le jeu est tres mou , on visite des petites villes tibétaines et des camps 


Ah et on se bastonne contre des sherpas streetwear


Moi qui espérais beaucoup pour le genre survival d'horror c'est raté  ::(:

----------


## sphax.wd

X3 TC, mon premier complexe  :tired: 
Au moins ça rapporte.

----------


## Morgoth

Froüm-Froüm :

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Froüm-Froüm :
> 
> http://uppix.net/a/a/a/41897e2a38661...574964aett.jpg


J'y vois zun gros nanachronisme...  :tired:

----------


## Aleas

Hein ou ça ? Les A20G (bien qu'il ne me semblent pas qu'il y en ait eu au dessus du reich pendant la période de déployement des Me262) et les Me 262 sont contemporains.  ::P:

----------


## Morgoth

Certes, niveau fidélité Historique, on a déjà vu mieux qu'un affrontement Me-262 / A-20G dans le ciel Sicilien.  ::P:

----------


## zwzsg

Spellforce - Shadow of the Phenix

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Aghora

> Spellforce - Shadow of the Phenix


Que de bons souvenirs de ce jeu. Mais me rappelais pas du passage avec l'araignée fantôme.

----------


## Narushima

Hey les mecs, on va jouer à un jeu : à partir de maintenant, à chaque fois que vous posterez les screenshots d'un jeu, vous préciserez le nom du-dit jeu, sans abbréviation, en faisant comme si personne d'autre que vous ne connaissait le nom. OK ?
Parce que quand je lis qu'un screenshot vient de CT : FGP, ou FHY, je comprends pas, et si je viens sur ce topic, c'est aussi pour découvrir des jeux. Donc, tant qu'à faire, autant que ça soit possible.

----------


## Shapa

> Maudite Montagne 
> 
> Un jeu qui pese 10 go et qui est du niveau d'un jeu ps2 en début de carrière
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/507...d0352e9dc5.jpg
> 
> Le jeu est tres mou , on visite des petites villes tibétaines et des camps 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cc8...58ca8208af.jpg
> 
> Ah et on se bastonne contre des sherpas streetwear
> ...


Tain je croyais que c'était une exclu Wii  ::o: . Merci!

----------


## Dorak

*La Juste Cause 2* ( toujours et encore, j'en ai fais une petite fournée désolé si j'alourdis la page avec mes trucs  ::P:  ) 













 

*Régulation de la population par gros calibre. Méthode d'une grande efficacité* ( notez bien que le type en question à l'air épouvantablement effrayé ).

----------


## Dorak

*
Ne partez pas madame, j'ai tout un stock de casseroles à moitié prix à vendre (  )*

----------


## zwzsg

> Que de bons souvenirs de ce jeu. Mais me rappelais pas du passage avec l'araignée fantôme.


Les missions sont plutôts longues et faciles, y'a pas vraiment de challenges (sauf avec un mauvais build), mais j'aime bien. Les enemies sont variés, à partir de la première expansion les quêtes aussi. C'est juste dommage que le doublage pourri plombe l'ambiance.




*Juste Cause 1*







Ouais j'ai un bug l'eau a disparu.

----------


## Shapa

> Ouais j'ai un bug l'eau a disparu.


Ah ben il avait raison Al Gore  ::o: !

----------


## Dark Fread

Un animal est caché dans ce screenshot.




> Froüm-Froüm :
> 
> http://uppix.net/a/a/a/41897e2a38661...574964aett.jpg


Hé bé, t'as changé de payçay ?  ::o:

----------


## Tien 12

Moi, j'en vois 7.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2db...72dc249613.jpg 
> 
> *Régulation de la population par gros calibre. Méthode d'une grande efficacité* ( notez bien que le type en question à l'air épouvantablement effrayé ).


Waciste.

----------


## Wiltjay

Là!! Spotted, Fire in the hole§§  ::o:

----------


## Morgoth

T'es un bon ou mauvais chasseur ?

----------


## Dorak

> Waciste.


Même pas !  :tired:

----------


## Tien 12

Fixayd

----------


## Dark Fread

> T'es un bon ou mauvais chasseur ?


Bah c'est-à-dire que quand je vois un truc qui, disons qui bouge quoi, bon ben, je tire.

----------


## L'invité

Faudrait que je le réinstalle the hunter. C'est quand même super beau et ultra immersif comme jeu.

----------


## Flod

Je l'ai acheté pas cher sur Steam, ça vaut franchement le coup.  ::wub:: 

Jeux culte, vivement la (éventuelle) suite!

----------


## zwzsg

Si tu trouves un patch d'inversion de la souris, fais moi signe.

----------


## Euklif

Un pote, un vrai :



Non, non, je n'utilise mes jumelles que pour la bonne cause monsieur!



Petite ballade en hélico, en tuture, en bateau par visibilité exemplaire & en avion :

 

 
Edit pour Dorak : T'as pas assez regardé les screens de Morgoth... Puis l'intérêt est ailleurs ^^

----------


## Dorak

Que c'est laid  ::ninja::

----------


## Morgoth

Cool, je vais bientôt pouvoir prétendre au titre de Docteur ès Images Moches.  :Cigare: 

Bientôt les vacances, je vais avoir le temps de balancer encore plus de laideur dans ce Topique : soyons fous, je tenterai EAW et RB3D.  :Bave:

----------


## Narushima

Tu pourrais aussi tenter ES : 4DF ou RSRT. Ou même IVB 2.

----------


## Morgoth

Oups, désolé.  ::ninja:: 

Nous disions donc European Air War et Red Baron 3D.

----------


## Narushima

Merci mec.

----------


## jujupatate

Un peu de Just Cause 2



Attrape ma main!!!!



Le BoloPatch c'est rigolo

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> _Beyond Good & Evil_


Pey'j  :Emo:

----------


## Thom'

::ninja::

----------


## Aleas

La grande classe.  :B): 

Je me suis toujours dit que certaines personnes étaient franchements à côté de la plaque quand il s'agit de choisir des pseudo.  ::O:

----------


## Dorak

Ah non, BRIGADEFUHRER c'est quand même vachement la classe.

----------


## Aleas

Mouais je préfère nettement un certain Paprikakorps croisé au détour d'un multi sur COD2  ::P:

----------


## Narushima

Au moins ils sont tous les deux du même côté.

ET C'EST QUOI LE NOM DU JEU, BORDEL ?!

----------


## Dark Fread

Battlefield Bad Company 2  :;):

----------


## Projet 154

> Battlefield Bad Company 2


Il paraitrait qu'on peut réellement tout détruire dans Bad Company 2.

Est-ce vrai?

----------


## Sao

Il a dû tout détruire, c'est pour ça qu'il dit qu'il l'a terminé.

----------


## Dark Fread

On peut détruire les bâtiments.

----------


## Pluton

On peut détruire le DVD ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Dark Fread

Oui, mais je sais pas trop comment ça va respawner  ::ninja::

----------


## Morgoth

Pour une fois, je vous offre du beau, rassurez-vous, le Laid reviendra, bientôt :

----------


## Wicked Style

Winch le heros-squelette-cowboy-zombie-pistolero des temps modernes !

Sauveur des transsexuels !

Pourfendeurs d'insectes geants !


Et voici Chain le Heros loup-garou !

Et Mr. Po le... heu... Heros... heu... Psylo ?


Et voila ! Passé une heure de creation de personnage, puis 10 minutes in-game je me suis fait chier comme un rat mort, du coup il n'y aura probablement jamais de comics a leur nom...

----------


## Narushima

Perso je donnerais cher pour voir une équipe composée de Winch et Mr.Po.

Merci Morgoth. ::P:

----------


## Morgoth

La puissance du mitrailleur arrière (dédicace)  ::ninja::  :

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Un petit bug sur Double Agent, un mort a eu le pied pris dans le sol et s'est mis à faire des spasmes.

----------


## spawn_92

> ...


Oh put1, un mort qui danse la tecktonik !  ::O: 
Je vais en faire des cauchemars.

----------


## Shapa

::o:  Dossier Splinter Cell en vue ?  ::wub::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Non, juste histoire de me remettre dans le bain. (Et comme vous voyez, y'a de l'ambiance.)

----------


## un lapin

Un des meilleurs jeux du moment...



On crache et on taille beaucoup MW2 mais il a l'honnêteté d'être jouable à sa sortie.. après on aime les COD ou pas.

----------


## Jean Pale

> Echec de la connexion à EA Online.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Dark Fread

A mon avis, ce jeu est une forme d'Art à part entière complètement indépendant, qui agglomère magistralement la poésie lyrique, la dramaturgie, des réflexions vertigineuse sur les grands sentiments humains, c'est une sorte de lettre ouverte à la beauté, au raffinement, un hymne génial à la perfection. 


Enfin, j'crois.


Hum.



Ou alors c'est juste un fps de grosse brutasse, chais pas.

----------


## Morgoth

Les deux. Les décors sont magnifiques (surtout le niveau de l'Atrium dans les derniers bâtiments, c'est à tomber).

2004 quoi...  :Bave:

----------


## Dorak

Putain, Painkiller BEST GAME EVER, tu m'as rendu la joie de vivre. Merci mec.

----------


## Dark Fread

Ah, le doux SCHKLONKD d'un pieu de 10cm de circonférence s'enfonçant de la moitié de sa longueur dans le crâne d'un démon... 
 :Emo:

----------


## JudaGrumme

> A mon avis, ce jeu est une forme d'Art à part entière complètement indépendant, qui agglomère magistralement la poésie lyrique, la dramaturgie, des réflexions vertigineuse sur les grands sentiments humains, c'est une sorte de lettre ouverte à la beauté, au raffinement, un hymne génial à la perfection. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e95...9457172420.jpg
> Enfin, j'crois.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/19f...feec52dd80.jpg
> Hum.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/eea...55ac62f617.jpg
> ...





> Painkiller


Merci.

----------


## Morgoth

J0R y'en a qui connaissent pas PK ? J0R !?  ::o:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Merci.


Avoui, désolé, j'aurais juré que j'avais mis le nom.

----------


## Itsulow

> J0R y'en a qui connaissent pas PK ? J0R !?


Et cette magnifique voix quand tu démarre le jeu.
PAINKILLER.
PAINKILLER J'AI DIT

----------


## JudaGrumme

> J0R y'en a qui connaissent pas PK ? J0R !?


J0R je suis totalement passé à côté de Painkiller. J0R même, mon post au dessus c'était même pas pour faire la leçon à Dark Fread, je savais vraiment pas ce que c'était.

Et j'ai même pas honte. Ou alors juste un peu.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Morgoth

Non mais voilà quoi !  ::o:  J0R ! Je refuse de croire !  ::o:

----------


## Voodoonice

> On crache et on taille beaucoup MW2 mais il a l'honnêteté d'être jouable à sa sortie.. après on aime les COD ou pas.


C'est cela oui  ::rolleyes::

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Non mais voilà quoi !  J0R ! Je refuse de croire !


Aussi vrai que tu as changé d'avatar et que ça me perturbe.

----------


## Morgoth

Très bien mon avatar !  ::o:  Bon un peu flippant certes.  ::o: 

Mais ne pas connaître PK, au moins de nom !  :Emo:

----------


## JudaGrumme

Ah mais je connais de nom, quand même. Je sais même que c'est un FPS orienté génocide des forces du mal et que c'est bien, mangez-en.

Edit: Et ton nouvel avatar il est bien. Juste, c'est pas le même qu'avant. Et c'est perturbant. :conservateurextremiste:

----------


## Dorak

C'est vrai que la grenouille était plus sympathique que le batchat.





Spoiler Alert! 


( toujours présent pour dump son dossier 4chan ) 






> Je sais même que c'est un FPS orienté génocide des forces du mal et que c'est bien, mangez-en.


En gros c'est ça. Ses gros points forts c'est : son côté bourrin qui s'arrête jamais, son bestiaire varié et recherché, et sa diversité au niveau environnement ( l'asile  ::wub::  ).

----------


## Morgoth

Je préfère Kermit aussi en fait.

----------


## un lapin

> C'est cela oui


Si j'ai envie de casser du pixel je lance steam / MW2 je clique sur multijoueur sur rejoindre partie et en 1min maxi je suis sur une map...

Après c'est sur je ne peux rien choisir, arriver à 2 secondes de la fin et me tapper 4 ou 5 deco d'affilé... La facilité d'accès n'enlève rien au fait que c'est un système de merde, bien au contraire.

Mais avec bc2 je met juste 15 min a trouver et rejoindre un serveur...  :;):

----------


## Itsulow

Metro 2033.
Oui, je joue en 1024. Les 8600 GTS ça puent de nos jours.
Attention SPOIL.

----------


## Dorak

Imageshack  :tired:

----------


## Itsulow

> Imageshack


toff cpc prend pas les .bmp vu que j'ai fraps en version gratos.
Mis sur uppix pour Dorak, l'homme boule.

----------


## znokiss

> Metro 2033.
> Oui, je joue en 1024. Les 8600 GTS ça puent de nos jours.


Ça passe bien avec cette carte de chie ? DO WANT !

----------


## Say hello

Les 8600 ont toujours pué.  :tired:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> toff cpc prend pas les .bmp vu que j'ai fraps en version gratos.


Converti les sous paint si t'en as pas trop.

----------


## Itsulow

> Ça passe bien avec cette carte de chie ? DO WANT !


Entre 20 et 30 fps en HIGH c'est jouable mais pas fluide.
Sauf certains niveaux où ils abusent d'effet de lumière et la, tu divise par deux.

----------


## Dorak

> toff cpc prend pas les .bmp vu que j'ai fraps en version gratos.


Ah. Toutes mes excuses.

----------


## Marty

> toff cpc prend pas les .bmp vu que j'ai fraps en version gratos.


Xnview te convertira tous tes screens en .jpeg gratuitement.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Xnview te convertira tous tes screens en .jpeg gratuitement.


C'est vrai que c'est bien et simple Xnview.

----------


## Itsulow

Metro 2033.
RE SPOIL et fps compris.

Menu




http://uppix.net/0/7/4/5706fe9c716b7...a8c02eeb2.html

http://uppix.net/c/f/9/4deb2a35332b6...0a70808d1.html

----------


## Dorak

" Artyom "  :tired:

----------


## KiwiX

Ouais enfin, si y a du spoil, mettez les liens directement sans afficher l'aperçu car même en scrollant, on voit pas mal de trucs  :tired:

----------


## Darkath

Total Annihilation en presque HD (1440x900)

Un ennemi en hard, ça peut très vite donner ça (regardez aussi la minimap, l'ennemi est en blanc) :


Heureusement la ruse du joueur humain est plus forte que la rapidité de l'AI !


(et comme vous pouvez le voir a ma barre de ressources, la guerre nucléaire, ça demande beaucoup d'énérgie (j'ai du balancer entre 20 et 30 missiles pour l'achever (ce connard planquait son commander sous l'eau pour pas que je le nuke))

----------


## Rikimaru

*Aion*

Bogosse mon assassin Asmodien  ::wub::

----------


## Pluton

:Gerbe:

----------


## NeoOoeN

Un mélange du carnaval de Venise et de la Gay Pride.

----------


## Froyok

> 





> Un mélange du carnaval de Venise et de la Gay Pride.


 ::O:  Je ne peux qu'approuver...

----------


## Rikimaru

Hé hop de dos

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

::mellow::  :Gerbe:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

::lol::

----------


## Rikimaru

:Emo:  :Emo:

----------


## NeoOoeN

Faut pas pleurer, c'est pas grâve d'être moche  :Emo: 

J'suis sûr que le mec avec sa tête de poulpe à droite y'a moyen de tenter un truc sexuel.

----------


## Plopman

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b18...06ea2de49e.jpg


Ça me ferait mal de me faire trucider par un assassin comme ça.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Total Annihilation en presque HD (1440x900)
> 
> Un ennemi en hard, ça peut très vite donner ça (regardez aussi la minimap, l'ennemi est en blanc) :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7e5...8b41172f29.jpg
> 
> Heureusement la ruse du joueur humain est plus forte que la rapidité de l'AI !
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5bf...e783575f07.jpg
> 
> (et comme vous pouvez le voir a ma barre de ressources, la guerre nucléaire, ça demande beaucoup d'énérgie (j'ai du balancer entre 20 et 30 missiles pour l'achever (ce connard planquait son commander sous l'eau pour pas que je le nuke))


Oh putain je me souviens, cette map est horrible  ::o: 




> Un mélange du carnaval de Venise et de la Gay  Pride.


Carrément  ::O:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Metro 2033.
> Oui, je joue en 1024. Les 8600 GTS ça puent de nos jours.
> Attention SPOIL.
> 
> http://uppix.net/3/3/b/b2492733834b0...820a7e066e.bmp


Et ça tourne bien sur cette carte graphique ? Avec quels réglages ? Parce que ça m'a pas l'air trop dégueu quand on regarde  ::o:

----------


## Itsulow

> Entre 20 et 30 fps en HIGH DX9 sans AA c'est jouable mais pas fluide.
> Sauf certains niveaux où ils abusent d'effet de lumière et la, tu divise par deux.


Auto quote.
En 1024, de toute façon, 8600 GTS = tout les jeux un peu vieux ça tourne en 1280 sans trop de soucis, mais dès que tu tape dans le crysis/Metro, ben je passe en 1024 sinon ça passe plus.
Par exemple UT3 ou borderlands passe tout à fond en 1280, c'est-à-dire que j'ai plus de 30 FPS permanent.

Oui après je fais pas plus de 60FPS mais bon, pour les jeux solo 30+FPS ça suffit.
Après en multi c'est tout au minimum fais péter le compteurs.

----------


## Boitameuh

Mais c'est quoi ces couleurs, tu joues dans un aquarium ? (Aion)

----------


## Yggdrasill88

> Mais c'est quoi ces couleurs, tu joues dans un aquarium ? (Aion)


Bah, c'est comme ça un mmorpg  ::o:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Bah, c'est comme ça un mmorpg


Bah non, EVE Online cay quoi ?   ::ninja::

----------


## Yggdrasill88

> Bah non, EVE Online cay quoi ?


C'est un cas à part  ::P:  C'est un vrai jeu  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Boitameuh

> Bah, c'est comme ça un mmorpg


Tain le truc déprimant quoi, la même palette de couleurs qu'un épisode de Derrick...

----------


## Yggdrasill88

> Tain le truc déprimant quoi, la même palette de couleurs qu'un épisode de Derrick...


 :haha:  

Si tu déprime joue à Just Cause 2  ::rolleyes::  HDR, BLOOM, FLOU FLOU FLOU... couleurs fluo plus coloré que mario, AIE ! Faut que j'arrête la fumette !

En exclusivité Just Cause 3, plus fort que toi, il t'explose les yeux  ::O: ...

----------


## Nightwrath

> tain le truc déprimant quoi, la même palette de couleurs qu'un épisode de derrick...


Laule.  :^_^:

----------


## Rikimaru

La ville concernant les couleurs ce nomme Impetusium




Un ptit tour à Morheim

----------


## Nightwrath

Merci au proxy de mon boulot de m'épargner ces images de guerriers en tutu rose et de strings en acier  ::):

----------


## touriste

Wait... comment tu sais que c'est rose et qu'il y a du string d'aceier ?  :tired:

----------


## Boitameuh

> Si tu déprime joue à Just Cause 2  HDR, BLOOM, FLOU FLOU FLOU... couleurs fluo plus coloré que mario, AIE ! Faut que j'arrête la fumette !


Là tu prends l'autre extrême, que des tons chauds et du flou dans tous les sens. Je joue à des jeux qui affichent du rouge, du vert, du bleu, du jaune... Oui ça existe.

----------


## Rikimaru

Vivement la 3.0 ::wub:: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5W_Vp5B_hA

---------- Post ajouté à 13h16 ----------




> Wait... comment tu sais que c'est rose et qu'il y a du string d'aceier ?


+ 1 :;):

----------


## Nightwrath

> Wait... comment tu sais que c'est rose et qu'il y a du string d'aceier ?


Quand je jouais à Warhammer Online avec ma guilde on passait notre temps à se poiler sur ce genre de truc.  ::P:

----------


## Nelfe

> Si tu déprime joue à Just Cause 2  HDR, BLOOM, FLOU FLOU FLOU... couleurs fluo plus coloré que mario, AIE ! Faut que j'arrête la fumette !
> 
> En exclusivité Just Cause 3, plus fort que toi, il t'explose les yeux ...
> 
> http://uppix.net/4/6/3/259d3b37efdd4...caf0a11ett.jpg


J'ai la même chose en jouant avec de la collyre dans les yeux  ::ninja::

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Oui ! En plus il sera jouable en 3D, la total  :;):

----------


## L'invité

> C'est un cas à part  C'est un vrai *tableur*


fixed.  :;):

----------


## Wicked Style

Purée on peut faire tellement de trucs avec le createur de persos d'aion que ca me desole de voir toujours la meme tete...

Moi j'avais cree un gladiateur avec une grosse barbe, un gros bide et une grosse hache, un peu trapu, pas specialement beau mais tellement plus credible que ces tapettes en short...

Et j'avais cree un archer avec une tete a faire peur (il ressemblait un peu au Joker style comics) et maigre comme un clou...

Si j'ai pas la flemme de reinstaller le jeu, je prendrais bien des screens, mais les mmorpg ca me gave...

----------


## Dorak

Just Cause 2 :

( J'étais à 32 de putains de FPS là putain d'bordel. pute. )

----------


## Bloub et Riz

C'est zouli. Par contre y'a un réticule de visée même sans arme équipée  ::blink:: 

Edit : J'ai rien dis, j'avais pas vu le flingue à la main  ::unsure::

----------


## chenoir

Quelle connerie qu'il ne soit pas dispo pour les prolos comme moi qui sont encore sous xp.

----------


## Dorak

> Edit : J'ai rien dis, j'avais pas vu le flingue à la main


Ouais, pour les singes mutants qui peuplent les jungles de Just Cause 2.

Plus sérieusement ya un hack qui permet de le virer quand on veut, ce foutu crosshair, pour obtenir de jolis screenshots tout propres, mais il est dispo que pour la démo. Fuck.




> Quelle connerie qu'il ne soit pas dispo pour les prolos comme moi qui sont encore sous xp.


 :haha:

----------


## NeoOoeN

> Quelle connerie qu'il ne soit pas dispo pour les prolos comme moi qui sont encore sous xp.


Faut l'prendre sur Xbox360...
...mais dans ce cas là, t'es comme moi et tu pleurs quand tu vois les patchs rigolants qui sont sortis sur pc.

----------


## Darkath

Just cause est bien optimisé ou c'est metro2033 like ?

----------


## Dorak

Bien optimisé ? Clairement pas. Mais c'est passable si t'actives pas les effets à la con qui servent à rien et qui te font perdre 30 FPS d'un coup _( sans exagération, j'ai comparé )_ du genre " eau amélioriée " _( quelques pauvres ridules sur l'eau pour faire plus " réel ", le seul truc réel c'est la chute énorme de FPS )_. Les ombres bouffent énormément aussi, le motion blur dégueulasse pas mal, bref tu peu tweaker tout ça.

Sur les deux screens j'ai tweaké un peu, et le résultat est correct non ?  _( j'en reprendrais, et je vais screener le menu graphique aussi, histoire de nourrir votre intérêt )_ .

----------


## Dark Fread

> Just cause est bien optimisé ou c'est metro2033 like ?


Plutôt bien optimisé. En baissant deux-trois options qui servent à rien, il tourne à 40 fps de plancher sur mon E8400 et ma 4850, et c'est quand même 'achement joli.
Il y a toujours la demo pour tester  ::P: 

Edit : grilled. Bon, les avis divergent. C'est quoi ta config, Dorak ?  ::):

----------


## Darkath

> Sur les deux screens j'ai tweaké un peu, et le résultat est correct non ?


Je sais pas quels sont les critères du canard moyens mais je suis habitué a joué en minimum ou a des jeux qui ont 10 ans, donc tout me parait correct ^^

----------


## Dorak

> Plutôt bien optimisé. En baissant deux-trois options qui servent à rien, il tourne à 40 fps de plancher sur mon E8400 et ma 4850, et c'est quand même 'achement joli.


Non mais moi aussi je tourne aux alentours des 30-60 FPS ( ça descend très rarement en dessous pour le moment ) simplement " l'optimisation " c'est un terme qui englobe le jeu entier, y compris ses options, essaie de tout activer ( y compris les options étranges ), tu tiendras un autre discours  ::P:  . 

Disons que le truc le plus flagrant concernant son optimisation, c'est quand tu tournes la caméra et que, pour une raison qui regarde que le jeu, t'as une baisse de 20 FPS alors que t'es dans la même zone, et que la profondeur reste la même. Les FPS sont vraiment pas stables sur JC2, c'est ce que j'essaie d'expliquer, ça fluctue vachement. Bon après mon PC est une poubelle, blindé de spywares et pas défrag' depuis un siècle, donc testez la démo, là je donne mon avis.



> grilled. Bon, les avis divergent. C'est quoi ta config, Dorak ?


Q6600, 4 GO DDR2, GTX 275.

Niveau options *pour l'exemple qui suit* j'ai foutu ça ( je joue en 1680 x 1050 ), j'ai indiqué avec des " max " à côté les trucs qui sont poussé à fond ( cpt.obvious ).



Et pourtant, sur un passage comme celui-ci ( voir en bas ) qui affiche honnêtement rien de grandiose, j'plaffone à 26 FPS  :tired:  .

----------


## Dark Fread

> Non mais moi aussi je tourne aux alentours des 30-60 FPS ( ça descend très rarement en dessous pour le moment ) simplement " l'optimisation " c'est un terme qui englobe le jeu entier, y compris ses options, essaie de tout activer ( y compris les options étranges ), tu tiendras un autre discours  .


En effet, la première fois que j'ai démarré la démo j'ai tout foutu au max sans chercher à comprendre, et c'était pas joyeux. En bidouillant quelques trucs (faudrait que je fasse le bench intégré), j'ai pu obtenir un framerate en béton. Bon ok, j'ai des baisses à 30 fps quand un pipeline explose. Par contre il me semble pas avoir remarqué de baisse quand on bouge la caméra... Quoique, pendant une fraction de seconde, peut-être oui, pendant que la caméra tourne, mais ça revient tout de suite à la normale. Bof, de toute façon c'est inévitable dans les grands jeux ouverts, le framerate est rarement très stable à cause du streaming de la map.  ::):

----------


## Sao

C'est bizarre Dorak, j'ai la même config' que toi et ça tourne royalement en 40FPS.
Et encore, en ce moment la 275 est en SAV, je tourne sur la 8600GT, en résolution 1280x720 et la plupart des options activées (sauf la V-Sync of course).

----------


## jujupatate

N'oubliez pas de préciser votre résolution aussi, parce que du coup JC2 tourne super bien toutafond sur mon PC E6750/8800GT/6Go DDR2 mais en 1280x1024 ^-^ (et Metro 2033 aussi )

----------


## Dorak

Ouais mais je possède pas un 17'' de pauvre moi  ::ninja::  ( et pourtant j'en voudrais bien un parfois ). Résolution de base c'est du 1680 x 1050.




> En effet, la première fois que j'ai démarré la démo j'ai tout foutu au max sans chercher à comprendre, et c'était pas joyeux. En bidouillant quelques trucs (faudrait que je fasse le bench intégré), j'ai pu obtenir un framerate en béton


Le bench, *du moins sur la démo*, servait à rien vu que ça se passait qu'en altitude, hors sur JC2, en altitude ça tourne divinement bien. Faut vraiment aller dans la jungle et faire sauter des trucs pour se forger un avis réel.




> C'est bizarre Dorak, j'ai la même config' que toi et ça tourne royalement en 40FPS.


La faute à vista, la poussière, les spywares, et le soin extrêmement léger que j'apporte à ma machine, très probablement. Enfin j'espère, sinon c'est une malédiction envers ma personne. Dispell. DISPELL NAO.



Spoiler Alert! 


Mais bon mes vacances sabbatiques non-payées se terminent d'ici mai, après je  remettrais cette foutue boîte métallique en état à coup de grosses cartes et de processeurs spatiaux  :Cigare:

----------


## Super_maçon

*Starcraft 2*, en beta pour les chanceux.

Diviser pour mieux régner, la classe de voir des zergs se faire pourrir comme ça.  ::wub:: 


La même, quelques minutes plus tard version c'est moi qui n'a la plus grosse :



Mazette ! 





Run away ! Run away ! :sacrégraal

----------


## Redlight

De voir des screen il y a quelques jours m'a redonné envie d'y faire un tour :

Un pré rempli de Mule Deer comme ils appelent ça. C'est marrant parce que j'ai appliqué la technique du leurre (boite à meuh) sans trop y croire et mon pré c'est rempli de 7 ou 8 spécimens rapidement.



Dont un de 130kg :



Le voici de plus près (et mort  ::ninja:: ) :

----------


## Redlight

Et lors d'une autre partie

Tiens qu'est ce que c'est que ça? Un rocher? Mouais j'tire dessus j'verrai bien. Et puis un bon chasseur... ça tire même sur des truc qui bouge pas!


Bon bah si c'est un rocher, c'est un rocher qui saigne alors!


Et qui se déplace!


Et pas qu'un peu!


Tain le rocher il a des pattes!


Ah bah finalement c'était pas un rocher:



J'ai bien aimé cette traque. J'avais repéré sa trace 15 minutes avant, le temps de la traquer je l'ai aperçu endormi au milieu d'un champs, je me suis approcher en rampant et je l'ai aligner. La biche à fait un bon et c'est tirer sur 100 bon mètres, pour finalement succomber à ses blessures. Elle aurait du rester avec les autres biches, surtout une bien dodue!

----------


## NeoOoeN

C'est que ça m'a l'air marrant votre jeu de chasseur.

----------


## Darkath

> *Starcraft 2*, en beta pour les chanceux.
> 
> Diviser pour mieux régner, la classe de voir des zergs se faire pourrir comme ça. 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c54...114a3cee15.jpg
> 
> La même, quelques minutes plus tard version c'est moi qui n'a la plus grosse :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/146...994410e5c2.jpg
> 
> ...


Ah là y'a du niveau quand même le zerg devait se sentir très mal !

----------


## Ezechiel

Merde qu'est ce que c'est beau ce jeu de chasseur... J'ai presque envie d'y tater alors que le concept me dit strictement rien  ::O:

----------


## Leybi

T'as tué la mère de Bambi  ::cry:: .

----------


## Triz'

Autant éclater du Maroune virtuel, ça me fait rien, autant buter une biche virtuelle, je pourrais pas.

Merde. J'suis un émo...

Triz' - Trop gavé qu'on puisse pas faire de screen de SST:TA.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Tout comme pour MTFSR:DARLV.

----------


## Goji

Y'a comme un moche effet plastique sur les screens de Just Cause 2.
Mais bon, étant prolo itou, rab.

----------


## Redlight

> T'as tué la mère de Bambi .


Et j'ai pris des screens  :Cigare: 

Toucher après une première balle de snipe dans le buffet la mère de Bambi à réussi à s'enfuir :


Je ne peut me résoudre à la laisser agoniser, le fusil à pompes fera l'affaire : 


RIP maman de bambi :



Ca fait tout drôle la première fois qu'on arrive à côté d'un animal blesser et qu'il vous suis de son regard implorant votre clémence. :Emo: 

Après ça j'ai reçu un message m'avertissant que tuer des cerf au fusil à pompes s'était pas éthique et que seul le snipe convenait.

Et une autre fois j'ai blesser un cerf (au pompe  ::ninja:: ), dans la cuisse droite. Il sait enfuit à toute berzingue je l'ai suivi pendant plus de 10min, retrouvé pour le manquer cette fois  ::|: . Le revoila qu'il se barre à nouveau. Je l'ai encore traqué pendant 10min pour me semble t-il me faire repérer et d'un coup il me reprend 200m. La traque c'est terminé sur le bord d'une plage après 40min de pistage intensif en tout, j'ai du faire un bon kilomètre à pied les moitié accroupi dans les fourrés. Entre temps j'ai reçu un message m'avertissant que ce n'était pas éthique de laisser un animal blesser et que je devais finir le "boulot".

Si vous voulez le testez il est dispo sur le site officiel en version d'essai avec 3 armes et seulement les Mule Deer à chasser.

----------


## NeoOoeN

Mais mais.... pourquoi elle dort la biche  :Emo:   :Emo:   :Emo:  

J'veux plus y jouer.

----------


## Star-Platinum

> T'as tué la mère de Bambi .


+1 j'ai presque envie de chialer rien qu'en matant le screen.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

si vous y jouez, pro tips: baissez le son juste avant de tirer.

Parce que moi la première fois j'avais mis a fond pour jouir de l'environnement sonore hyper bien foutu. Et puis après j'ai perdu un tympan.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Merde qu'est ce que c'est beau ce jeu de chasseur... J'ai presque envie d'y tater alors que le concept me dit strictement rien





> C'est que ça m'a l'air marrant votre jeu de chasseur.


Viendez  ::):  Allez quoi, c'est gratos et vachement prenant une fois qu'on est dedans en plus ! Ah oui, pis c'est beau. Et rigolade garantie avec la gueule des avatars de chasseurs générés aléatoirement  ::ninja::  




> si vous y jouer, pro tips: baissez le son juste avant de tirer.
> 
> Parce que moi la première fois j'avais mis a fond pour jouir de l'environnement sonore hyper bien foutu. Et puis après j'ai perdu un tympan.


Le son du fusil démonte, ouais !  :^_^:

----------


## Acteon

Arf je reinstall The Hunter, par contre ca sera a l'arc la bambi  :Cigare:

----------


## tim987

> ...par contre ca sera a l'arc la bambi


_BAMBIIIIII !_





 :Cigare:

----------


## skyblazer

> Arf je reinstall The Hunter, par contre ca sera a l'arc la bambi


Je viens de regarder des screens de l'arc (à poulies, normal), et bin il est pas génialement modélisé ... J'ai vu un arc de chasse, c'est quand même vachement moins flou le camouflage sur l'arc. Et surtout, ce viseur est très bizarre.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Après ça j'ai reçu un message m'avertissant que tuer des cerf au fusil à pompes s'était pas éthique et que seul le snipe convenait.


Éthique, éthique... Selon mon grand père qui était chasseur (et qui ne revenait de la chasse qu'avec des pommes et des baies), dézinguer le gibier au fusil ça veut surtout dire que la cuisinière va s'emmerder à retirer 40 plombs de la viande.

----------


## Say hello

Elles n'avaient que ça à faire à l'époque!

:ubertroll:

----------


## Narushima

> mais dans ce cas là, t'es comme moi et tu pleurs quand tu vois les patchs rigolants qui sont sortis sur pc.


Moi aussi, la première fois que j'ai vu un patch en train de rigoler, ça m'a fait tout drôle. ::O: 



> Tout comme pour MTFSR:DARLV.


+1

----------


## NeoOoeN

Normal quoi.


Et sinon je reviens d'une partie de The Hunter. 30min à trouver ma proie pour au final ne pas réussir à la tuer (alors que j'avais sa belle petite tête dans mon viseur). C'est assez bien fait. Un peu trop même.

Mais sinon les 30min étaient assez excitantes, j'aime.


/chasseur pacifique.

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Autant éclater du Maroune virtuel, ça me fait rien, autant buter une biche virtuelle, je pourrais pas.
> 
> Merde. J'suis un émo...
> 
> Triz' - Trop gavé qu'on puisse pas faire de screen de SST:TA.


Ce que Pyjama et Narushima ont voulu te faire comprendre avec subtilité ou pas, c'est que les acronymes abscons du genre SST:TA c'est assez imbitable. En l'occurence, j'aimerais bien savoir ce que ça veut dire.

Sinon t'es pas un multi de The Real Dav' au moins ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Narushima

Et demande-lui ce que "Maroune" veut dire, aussi !  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Dark Fread

En fait demande-lui d'arrêter de chiffrer ses posts  ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

> Merde qu'est ce que c'est beau ce jeu de chasseur... J'ai presque envie d'y tater alors que le concept me dit strictement rien


Pareille !  ::o:

----------


## Wiltjay

L'ambiance est vraiment sympa, et si tu le veux, tu peux juste suivre des bêtes, te balader et les observer avec les jumelles!  ::):

----------


## Flod

Un simulateur de randonnée pour ceux qui veulent pas sortir.  ::lol:: 

Sinon c'est vrai que ça a l'air super beau, ça donne presque envie d'essayer.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Un simulateur de randonnée pour ceux qui veulent pas sortir. 
> 
> Sinon c'est vrai que ça a l'air super beau, ça donne presque envie d'essayer.





> Pareille !


Je précise que le client est plutôt léger du haut de ses 444mo, en plus  :Cigare:

----------


## Anonyme871

J'ai testé The Hunter mais ça manque de Nanosuit  :tired:

----------


## Dark Fread

Oui, et comme on te voit mieux, du coup on a cette étrange sensation qu'une biche est 2000 moins conne qu'un coréen.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nykhola

Un jeu de chasse, hum  :tired: 
J'suis tenté d'essayer la chose quand même.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Elles n'avaient que ça à faire à l'époque!
> 
> :ubertroll:


A l'âge de plomb ?  :tired:

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Bad Company 2.



V'la le solo de merde.  ::O: 
Supervisé par Hideo Kojyma en plus. Couloir - cinématique - couloir - cinématique etc. Il était super agréable celui du premier pourtant.

----------


## Olipro

On est nombreux à penser que le solo de battlefield BC 2 n'est qu'un bonus, et que les developpeurs se sont laché pour nous pondre une véritable parodie sur tous les plans de tous ces FPS solos linéaro-cinématico-modernes-trop-dark.

----------


## Narushima

En même temps c'est un FPS multi-joueurs...

----------


## Arseur

Purée je viens d'essayer The Hunter c'est franchement sympa  ::o: 
J'ai tué ma première maman-de-Bambi après seulement 15 minutes de traque  :Cigare: 
Bon par contre j'ai été infoutu de retrouver un cerf que j'ai blessé depuis un perchoir.

----------


## Morgoth

Avions, passes frontales, coups de péripatéticienne et autres couches nuageuses 8/8 :

----------


## Olipro

> En même temps c'est un FPS multi-joueurs...


-->
"le solo de battlefield BC 2 n'est qu'un bonus"

commentaire utile.

----------


## Dorak

Morgoth... ces screens... ils sont beaux ! ... bordel salopard ou t'as mis Morgoth ? Combien tu veux pour sa libération !?

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> En même temps c'est un FPS multi-joueurs...


Je te rassure c'est pour ça que je l'ai pris.
Mais quand même... la purge. Je plains ceux qui l'ont payé que pour ça.

----------


## Morgoth

> Morgoth... ces screens... ils sont beaux ! ... bordel salopard ou t'as mis Morgoth ? Combien tu veux pour sa libération !?


Hahahaha ! Il reviendra... bientôt...  :Bave: 

Vive le P-51D :

----------


## Narushima

Ah tiens, au fait, Morgoth, y'a un truc que je voulais te demander. Tu pourrais mettre le nom du jeu dans ton post ?

----------


## Morgoth

*W*_I__N__G_Z O_F__PREY._

Et pis c'est tout.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Je pensais que c'était IL-2, à force...  ::P: 
Je me disais même "Putain, il en crache ce jeu quand même".

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Heennnn tu as réussi à dompter le P-51 sur WoP  ::o:  ::o:

----------


## Froyok

> *W*_I__N__G_Z O_F__PREY._
> 
> Et pis c'est tout.


 ::o: 
 :^_^:

----------


## Morgoth



----------


## Lezardo

Morgoth ta pas dit le nom de ton jeu ::ninja::

----------


## Dorak

Je suis pas sur mais je crois que c'est :

*WINGS OF PREY

*

----------


## Morgoth

Même pas, il s'agit de _Vænghaf af Bráð._

----------


## Dorak

Mes petites aventures rocambolesques sur la Juste Cause, deuxième volet  :Cigare:  :

_Allez hop c'est parti, attaches ta ceinture jeune Stéphane._

Dans la soirée, aux environ de 18 heures, dans mon magnifique hélicoptère jaune poussin tout neuf, ma curiosité fut attirée vers une espèce de dirigeable, au loin. J'avais tout fait péter sur terre, il était temps de faire de même dans l'air, ouais, moi je fonctionne comme ça tu vois, t'as vu, ouais ouais.



La vue était sympa, mais le trajet était un peu plus long que ce que j'avais initialement prévu. Tant pis, en altitude mes FPS sont stables, et c'est tout ce qui compte dans un jeux-vidéo. Tu vois.



Bordel il commence à faire noir, mais il est dans une autre dimension ce dirigeable ou quoi ? 



Ah... faut croire que non.



Ah sympa ça, ils ont pensés à moi. 



Mais qu'est-ce que... un club... une boîte de nuit ? En l'air ? Sur un dirigeable ? 

...

*FUCK YEAH !* 



Oh tiens, ya même un jet privé _( je souriais d'avance de le taxer après ma visite )_ :

----------


## Dorak

Oh tiens ya un mec en tenue légère qui ondule du cul _( je souriais déjà un peu moins )_ :



Oh tiens une femme en tenue légère qui ondule, elle aussi.

...

*ENLÈVE LE HAUT, ENLÈVE LE HAUT MAINTENANT !*



Barman un verre s'il te pl... _( et j'ai réellement mis 30 secondes pour me rendre compte qu'il portait un fusil à pompe dans les mains, et c'est le cas pour tout les barmans présents sur le dirigeable, faut croire qu'ils aiment pas les emmerdeurs )_.



Heureusement que la vue est belle. Bon il est temps de m'éclipser.





Et tu vois mon jeune gaillard, c'est comme ça qu'on monopolise quasiment toute une page avec des conneries.  :Cigare:

----------


## Nykhola

Y'a ça dans la demo ?  ::O:

----------


## Dorak

Non c'est le jeu final tout ça.

----------


## Nelfe

Mais il sort que dans 2 jours en France non ?  :tired:

----------


## Dorak

Je l'ai acheté plus tôt, de l'import, comme Fable 2 que j'ai acheté limite une semaine à l'avance.

( Et je suis pas français  :;):  )

----------


## Say hello

Trop tard, on a sorti le goudron, les plumes et le bois pour le bûcher.

Tu le préfères à quelle température?

----------


## tim987

Raaah, il à l'air super sympa ce Just Cause 2 ! On est vraiment libre de se ballader dans le jeu complet , où on doit suivre un rail imposé par les missions ?

----------


## NeoOoeN

> Raaah, il à l'air super sympa ce Just Cause 2 ! On est vraiment libre de se ballader dans le jeu complet , où on doit suivre un rail imposé par les missions ?


Pour l'instant moi j'me balade totalement. Et je fais les missions que je croise sur mon passage. (en les débloquant en faisant tout péter à droite à gauche, ou en réalisant d'autres missions fun)

----------


## touriste

> Je l'ai acheté plus tôt, de l'import, comme Fable 2 que j'ai acheté limite une semaine à l'avance.
> 
> ( Et je suis pas français  )


Ah ouais mais tu pars avec un handicap là, t'as bien le droit à te semaine d'avance en compensation.

----------


## Triz'

> Ce que Pyjama et Narushima ont voulu te faire comprendre avec subtilité ou pas, c'est que les acronymes abscons du genre SST:TA c'est assez imbitable. En l'occurence, j'aimerais bien savoir ce que ça veut dire.
> 
> Sinon t'es pas un multi de The Real Dav' au moins ?


Maroune = Meurineze = Soldat, troufion, toute nation confondue.

SST:TA = StarShip Troopers : Terran Ascendancy, mais comme je sais jamais écrire acendenssie, je mets toujours SST:TA.

Ca ressemble à ça :

http://image.jeuxvideo.com/images/pc/s/t/sttrpc005.jpg

Mais quand tu fais un jetpackjumpminilanceroquettescombo sur un f*kin' Brain inaccessible entouré de nids qui te ruine ta squad à coups d'attaques psy si tu te la tentes attaque frontale, c'est bô...

----------


## Aleas

Alors là désolé mais à en juger par ton screen...non c'est moche !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## JudaGrumme

> SST:TA = StarShip Troopers : Terran Ascendancy, mais comme je sais jamais écrire acendenssie, je mets toujours SST:TA.


Ce qui confirme donc que je n'aurais jamais trouvé. Et tu peux même pas frapser pour faire tes screens ? (je suppose que tu as essayé Print Screen - Alt+Tab - Paint - Ctrl+V)

----------


## Darkath

> Ce qui confirme donc que je n'aurais jamais trouvé. Et tu peux même pas frapser pour faire tes screens ? (je suppose que tu as essayé Print Screen - Alt+Tab - Paint - Ctrl+V)


Ou alors joué en mode fenêtré et faire print screen ça marche à tous les coups pour tous les jeux.

----------


## Say hello

Et nan, pas sous Seven avec Dx10/Dx11, ça sort une image noire.

----------


## Darkath

> Et nan, pas sous Seven avec Dx10/Dx11, ça sort une image noire.


Ah moi ça marche pour tous les jeux même en DX10  ::rolleyes::  (mais oui en plein écran j'ai souvent l'écran noir, encore que pas tout le temps)

----------


## Narushima

> Maroune = Meurineze = Soldat, troufion, toute nation confondue.
> 
> SST:TA = StarShip Troopers : Terran Ascendancy, mais comme je sais jamais écrire acendenssie, je mets toujours SST:TA.
> 
> Ca ressemble à ça :
> 
> http://image.jeuxvideo.com/images/pc/s/t/sttrpc005.jpg
> 
> Mais quand tu fais un jetpackjumpminilanceroquettescombo sur un f*kin' Brain inaccessible entouré de nids qui te ruine ta squad à coups d'attaques psy si tu te la tentes attaque frontale, c'est bô...


OK. Du coup tu sais quoi, on va faire genre on est tous français, et du coup utiliser cette langue. D'avance merci.

----------


## Darkath

> OK. Du coup tu sais quoi, on va faire genre on est tous français, et du coup utiliser cette langue. D'avance merci.


J'approuve.  :;):

----------


## znokiss

> Mais quand tu fais un jetpackjumpminilanceroquettescombo sur un f*kin' Brain inaccessible entouré de nids qui te ruine ta squad à coups d'attaques psy si tu te la tentes attaque frontale, c'est bô...


Mince, j'me suis trompé, ici c'est le topic TF2, non ?

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Mince, j'me suis trompé, ici c'est le topic TF2, non ?


:zno:

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Bad Company 2.



Touchdown avec le sourire.

----------


## Morgoth

Je crois que je peux voler, toucher le ciel et aller plus haut par la même occasion :

----------


## Pluton

Morgoth, c'était mieux quand il prenait des screens de son micro-ondes  :Emo: 

Lui aussi il believes qu'il peut voler :


Pan !

----------


## Morgoth

Je le retrouve bientôt mon micro-ondes. Et même pendant 15 jours sans interruptions pendant les vacances. Je vous inonderai d'images micro-ondables.

----------


## Dorak

J'inonderais ce topic d'images de Just Cause 2 bientôt. Préparez-vous.

----------


## Narushima

> Je crois que je peux voler, toucher le ciel et aller plus haut par la même occasion


Et donc, ça c'est Wings of Prey, c'est ça ?
Je sais pas, vu que c'est pas précisé, je doute.

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Et donc, ça c'est Wings of Prey, c'est ça ?
> Je sais pas, vu que c'est pas précisé, je doute.


Oui. Et juste en dessous c'est Team Fortress 2. Vu que c'est pas précisé non plus, je suppose que tu as posté un peu vite  ::siffle::

----------


## Narushima

Ah, c'est vrai. Mais je suis en mode monomaniaque sur Morgoth en ce moment. Je le harcèlerais jusqu'à ce qu'il fasse ça bien. Puis je passerai à l'éducation d'une autre victime, et ainsi de suite jusqu'au jour radieux où tous ceux qui posteront des screenshots ici prendront la peine de préciser le nom du jeu, évident ou pas, et ce sans abréviation aucune.
Ce but n'est peut-être pas le plus noble ou le plus gratifiant qu'un homme puisse se fixer, mais c'est le mien, et je ferais tout ce qui est en mon pouvoir, je me battrais jusqu'au bout, pour un jour enfin l'atteindre.

----------


## Darkath

> Ah, c'est vrai. Mais je suis en mode monomaniaque sur Morgoth en ce moment. Je le harcèlerais jusqu'à ce qu'il fasse ça bien. Puis je passerai à l'éducation d'une autre victime, et ainsi de suite jusqu'au jour radieux où tous ceux qui posteront des screenshots ici prendront la peine de préciser le nom du jeu, évident ou pas, et ce sans abréviation aucune.
> Ce but n'est peut-être pas le plus noble ou le plus gratifiant qu'un homme puisse se fixer, mais c'est le mien, et je ferais tout ce qui est en mon pouvoir, je me battrais jusqu'au bout, pour un jour enfin l'atteindre.


Ouais mais 1) quand le jeu est connu c'est pas la peine et on s'en fout
2) Quand le jeu est pas connu y'a toujours une part d'auto-satisfaction a voir les gens qui ne le conaissent pas demander quel jeu c'est, et limite c'est toute la saveur de poster un screen d'un jeu sortit des bas fonds de son disque dur  :Cigare:

----------


## silverragout

Just Cause 2




_I believe I can fly
I believe I can hang on the sky_

----------


## hommedumatch

*Dragon Age Origins : Awakening*

Encore une victoire de canard !

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Ah, c'est vrai. Mais je suis en mode monomaniaque sur Morgoth en ce moment. Je le harcèlerais jusqu'à ce qu'il fasse ça bien. Puis je passerai à l'éducation d'une autre victime, et ainsi de suite jusqu'au jour radieux où tous ceux qui posteront des screenshots ici prendront la peine de préciser le nom du jeu, évident ou pas, et ce sans abréviation aucune.
> Ce but n'est peut-être pas le plus noble ou le plus gratifiant qu'un homme puisse se fixer, mais c'est le mien, et je ferais tout ce qui est en mon pouvoir, je me battrais jusqu'au bout, pour un jour enfin l'atteindre.


Ah ouais mais Morgoth, de toute façon, ne joue qu'à WINGZ OF PREY donc c'est pas la peine qu'il le mette à chaque fois autant qu'il le place dans sa signature... ::):

----------


## znokiss

> Ouais mais 1) quand le jeu est connu c'est pas la peine et on s'en fout


Bordel de non ! C'est fou je te jure, mais y'a des gens qui peinent à reconnaitre un screen de Metro 2033 ou même Wings Of Prey si y'a pas le nom en dessous !



> 2) Quand le jeu est pas connu y'a toujours une part d'auto-satisfaction a voir les gens qui ne le conaissent pas demander quel jeu c'est, et limite c'est toute la saveur de poster un screen d'un jeu sortit des bas fonds de son disque dur


Mais non de non ! Y'a un topic pour ça, qui s'appelle "Le jeu du screenchot" ! On le dit à chaque page...  :tired:  Ici, on aime les belles images et surtout, on aime savoir d'où elle viennent. Marre des "rho, ça a l'air mignon ce jeu... mais qu'est-ce que c'est donc ? Bon, je vais poster pour savoir..."



> Ah ouais mais Morgoth, de toute façon, ne joue qu'à WINGZ OF PREY donc c'est pas la peine qu'il le mette à chaque fois autant qu'il le place dans sa signature...


Mais encore une fois non, putain ! Morgoth a posté des millions de screens d'IL2. Maintenant il est passé à Wings Of Prey, mais va savoir quand est-ce qu'il joue à : 
- IL2 en low
- IL2 moddé en high (et donc WoP-like)
- Wings Of Prey en low...
etc

Y'en a qui font quand même un peu chier, par ici, parce que c'est pas comme si on le demandait une fois tous les deux jours, le nom du screen, bordel.

----------


## Aleas

> Morgoth - IL2 moddé en high (et donc WoP-like)



This is not possibeul !  ::O: 

Il2 c'est quand il joue sur son micro onde hein !  ::P:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Personnellement, j'ai vu des avions postés par Morgoth, j'ai pensé à IL-2 tout de suite alors que c'était WoP.

----------


## znokiss

> Morgoth ta pas dit le nom de ton jeu





> Hey les mecs, on va jouer à un jeu : à partir de maintenant, à chaque fois que vous posterez les screenshots d'un jeu, vous préciserez le nom du-dit jeu, sans abbréviation, en faisant comme si personne d'autre que vous ne connaissait le nom. OK ?





> Ah tiens, au fait, Morgoth, y'a un truc que je voulais te demander. Tu pourrais mettre le nom du jeu dans ton post ?





> Serait-il possible que tu mettes les noms des  jeux dont tu poste les screen, Morgoth ? J'avais déjà demandé dans un  post précédent avec plein de "putain" dedans, mais visiblement ça marche  pas 
> Sinon, y'a un topic du jeu du scrinechote...





> Au moins ils sont tous les deux du même côté. 
> ET C'EST QUOI LE NOM DU JEU, BORDEL ?!





> Le putain du nom de putain de jeu,  Mariachie.





> Ah, et n'oubliez pas de mettre le nom du jeu





> Descent, mais putain le nom du jeu bordel de cul !!!!





> Oui, on sait et on devine parfois les putains noms des jeux mais putain depuis le temps qu'on le répète, putain, on pourrait prendre la putain d'habitude d'écrire les putains de noms, bordel.


Et encore, j'ai pas cherché très loin...

----------


## Caparzo

Du Dragon Age : Awakening. Le design général et les décors sont mieux foutu que dans Origins, même si ça ce voit pas forcément dans les screens là  :^_^:

----------


## Morgoth

Bon, OK, d'accord, certes. Vu ceci et cela, partant, je m'en va faire un petit résumé, n'avez intérêt à le garder au chaud :

Alors ça : : il s'agit de *CFS1* = Combat Flight Simulator 1 (1998) de chez Microsoft. Facile à repérer, avec le gros radar en haut à gauche et les descriptions de ce qui se passe en haut.


Ensuite :  : il s'agit d'*EAW* = European Air War (1998 aussi). De toute façon, je ne risque pas de vous inonder d'images de ce jeu, vu que c'est quasi-mission impossible de le faire fonctionner correctement sur mes PC "_pas trop vieux_" (hors _Win98_, point de salut).


Voilà mon préféré : : *IL-2 FB (Forgotten Battles) + PC (Pacific Fighters)*. Facile, c'est celui qui a uniquement l'indicateur de cap affiché à l'écran (quoique, ça n'est pas le cas dans FB, je vérifierai). Il m'arrive, de temps à autre de jouer à IL-2 1946, avec des Mods et TAF : , bref, du pareil au même, mais en plus beau.


Enfin, last but not least, aka la  meilleure simulation de tous les temps, aka, "il me faut 10 heures pour finir une mission en temps réel", : B-17 II : The Mighty Eight : .


Voilà. De rien, ça me fait plaisir.  :Cigare:

----------


## SiGarret

Non, mais il y en a aussi qui mettent un screen pour montrer le jeu qu'ils ont-que-personne-ne-connaît pour montrer qu'ils sont trop forts dans le jeuvid'.
C'est humain, pas grave, mais ça ruine un peu ce topic.

Tiens, on pourrait faire le topic du creen du jeu que personne ne connaît.

Pour pas faire inutile :

Max Payne 2

----------


## Nelfe

> il s'agit d'EAW = European Air War (1998 aussi). De toute façon, je ne risque pas de vous inonder d'images de ce jeu, vu que c'est quasi-mission impossible de le faire fonctionner correctement sur mes PC "pas trop vieux" (hors Win98, point de salut).


Etonnant il tourne sur XP chez moi.

----------


## Morgoth

Sans Patchs, ni Mods, ni quoi que ce soit ?

Non parce que vu qu'il tourne en 8 Bits, il faut bidouiller plein de trucs pour que ça marche. J'avais réussi à le faire fonctionner, sauf que ma souris ramait tellement (mode diapositives), que je n'arrivais pas à me déplacer dans le menu principal.

Comble, le jeu marchait encore mieux sous 7 x64 RC, sauf que le menu principal finissait par devenir de toutes les couleurs, donc impossible de changer les options, etc...

----------


## Star-Platinum

> Non, mais il y en a aussi qui mettent un screen pour montrer le jeu qu'ils ont-que-personne-ne-connaît pour montrer qu'ils sont trop forts dans le jeuvid'.
> C'est humain, pas grave, mais ça ruine un peu ce topic.


Pas du tout d'accord, si tout le monde postait des screens de jeux que personne ne connaît ce topic serait juste un MUST.
Le fait d'apporter un peu de diversité je vois pas comment ça peut ruiner ce topic. J'ai posté des screens de "jeux que personne ne connaît", c'est pas pour me toucher le zizi.
On a le droit de venir ici pour découvrir des jeux qu'on ne connaît pas, je viens ici essentiellement (que) pour ça.

----------


## Lanari

> Pas du tout d'accord, si tout le monde postait des screens de jeux que personne ne connaît ce topic serait juste un MUST.
> Le fait d'apporter un peu de diversité je vois pas comment ça peut ruiner ce topic. J'ai posté des screens de "jeux que personne ne connaît", c'est pas pour me toucher le zizi.
> On a le droit de venir ici pour découvrir des jeux qu'on ne connaît pas, je viens ici essentiellement (que) pour ça.


Je pense que SiGarret parlait du gus qui met un screen du jeu-que-personne-connait en faisant exprès d'omettre le nom afin que ça reste un jeu-que-personne-connait.
Et qu'accesoirement il se touche devant son écran : "vous le connaissez pas ce jeu, hein ?! vous le connaissez pas ??!!§§ Allez-y demandez moi le nom du jeu, allez..."

Sinon mettre des jeux inconnus pour le plaisir de faire découvrir (en indiquant le nom du jeu, of course) ca c'est le bien.

----------


## Star-Platinum

Ah, c'est vrai que son message fait un peu poil sur la soupe sinon ::P: , j'ai rien dit alors.

----------


## SiGarret

> Je pense que SiGarret parlait du gus qui met un screen du jeu-que-personne-connait en faisant exprès d'omettre le nom afin que ça reste un jeu-que-personne-connait.
> Et qu'accesoirement il se touche devant son écran : "vous le connaissez pas ce jeu, hein ?! vous le connaissez pas ??!!§§ Allez-y demandez moi le nom du jeu, allez..."
> 
> Sinon mettre des jeux inconnus pour le plaisir de faire découvrir (en indiquant le nom du jeu, of course) ca c'est le bien.


Voilà, tu le dis mieux que moi.




> On a le droit de venir ici pour découvrir des jeux qu'on ne connaît pas, je viens ici essentiellement (que) pour ça.



Complètement d'accord.
Et tu préfères qu'il y ait le nom du jeu ou pas ?

----------


## Star-Platinum

Tant qu'on y est






Parce que j'ai honte d'être dans l'informatique et de savoir taper qu'avec 2 doigts.

----------


## Morgoth

J'y vois que dalle !  ::o:

----------


## archer hawke

::o:  Morgoth il fait de l'avion à l'intérieur d'une vache  ::o: 

c'est censé représenté quoi sinon ce ciel dans ton premier screen ?

----------


## Morgoth

Je venais d'abattre un avion ennemi et je me suis ramassé son huile de moteur sur la verrière.  ::happy2::

----------


## Wiltjay

Je viens de finir les épisodes 101 et 102 de Sam&Max saison 1 (acheté 10€ à Auchan)

La stupidité et le non sens de ce screen résume assez bien les 2 premiers épisodes  ::): 


En tout cas c'est toujours aussi bon et barge que le premier il y a plus de 15 ans!

----------


## KiwiX

> Je venais d'abattre un avion ennemi et je me suis ramassé son huile de moteur sur la verrière.


On se doutait que c'était du solo. T'arrives à rien, à part te cracher, en multi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Morgoth

Si je me crashe tu fais quoi, tu tonds l'herbe et creuses des galeries souterraines peut-être ?  ::ninja::

----------


## KiwiX

Connard  ::ninja::

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Allez, encore un bug sur *Bad Company 2*  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

> Bordel de non ! C'est fou je te jure, mais y'a des gens qui peinent à reconnaitre un screen de Metro 2033 ou même Wings Of Prey si y'a pas le nom en dessous !
> 
> Mais non de non ! Y'a un topic pour ça, qui s'appelle "Le jeu du screenchot" ! On le dit à chaque page...  Ici, on aime les belles images et surtout, on aime savoir d'où elle viennent. Marre des "rho, ça a l'air mignon ce jeu... mais qu'est-ce que c'est donc ? Bon, je vais poster pour savoir..."
> 
> Mais encore une fois non, putain ! Morgoth a posté des millions de screens d'IL2. Maintenant il est passé à Wings Of Prey, mais va savoir quand est-ce qu'il joue à : 
> - IL2 en low
> - IL2 moddé en high (et donc WoP-like)
> - Wings Of Prey en low...
> etc
> ...


C'est pas notre faute si vous êtes des noobs déculturés du jeux video  ::ninja::

----------


## Nelfe

> Sans Patchs, ni Mods, ni quoi que ce soit ?
> 
> Non parce que vu qu'il tourne en 8 Bits, il faut bidouiller plein de trucs pour que ça marche. J'avais réussi à le faire fonctionner, sauf que ma souris ramait tellement (mode diapositives), que je n'arrivais pas à me déplacer dans le menu principal.
> 
> Comble, le jeu marchait encore mieux sous 7 x64 RC, sauf que le menu principal finissait par devenir de toutes les couleurs, donc impossible de changer les options, etc...


Oui sans rien du tout, d'ailleurs on ne l'a installé que sur le pc de la maison qui a XP et il tourne (enfin tournait, on a pas allumé cet ordi depuis... 3 ans ?) bien.

----------


## Morgoth

Ah, depuis 3 ans. Forcément. Je ne sais pas s'il en serait de même maintenant. Je sais que nvidia a abandonné le support du 8Bits dans ses drivers il y a quelques années. Pour ATI ?

----------


## znokiss

The Hunter : 



Nan, j'déconne  ::ninja:: 
Il s'agit de *Farcry* que je découvre. Ouais, marrez-vous dans le fond, mais ce jeu, j'avais juste fait la démo tout en low sur mon ordi de l'époque. Et là, sur mon laptop pas top, ça passe nickel avec le mode K9 vision qui rends tout joli (et un peu wesh wesh gros). 
Donc je m'éclate !



Encore mieux que dans The Hunter : 



Tiens, une collègue : 



Les marines s'amusent... un petit fut pour leur mise en bière ?


_
- Vous savez voler, Jack ?
- Non, mais j'apprends vite, quand on me tire dessus._



Et l'image que tout le monde a du prendre, pareil que sur Crysis (que je terminerais dans 3 ans) :

----------


## Pluton

Je sais pas si installer ce mod est une bonne idée...  :tired:

----------


## Marty

> Et là, sur mon laptop pas top, ça passe nickel avec le mode K9 vision qui rends tout joli


T'es sur ?

J'avais des souvenirs moins moche de Far Cry. Ca doit être le côté wesh wesh gros.  :Gerbe:

----------


## Morgoth

Il tourne au minimum là Far Cry ?

----------


## Aleas

De mes souvenirs Farcry me semble beaucoup PLUS joli et surtout crédible SANS le mod en question...cela dit les couleurs flashy de tes screens ont cramé ma rétine rendant toute observation attentive impossible  :tired:

----------


## znokiss

Boah, j'ai joué un peu en vanilla, puis c'était tellement classique (soyons honnète : on a tous fini Farcry rien qu'en regardant toute les captures qu'il y avait partout tellement c'était la fête à la sortie), donc ce mod Gangsta's style est plutôt rafraichissant et bien drôle.

Nan mais attends : tu peux pas test, ça ajoute le décors qui bouge dans la lunette du snipe : 



... et du bazooka, tout recustomisé pour l'occasion : 



Le sang des ennemis est ultra-réaliste : 



On peut toujours jouer à "Tu m'vois..."



"Tu m'vois pas.."



Et après on peut boire de la bière : 



Bon, c'est vrai que c'est un tout petit peu plus fluo que STALKER.

----------


## skyblazer

A part le deltaplane vachement plus stylé, je trouve le reste des retexturing vraiment horrible, bien pire que l'original.

----------


## Marty

C'est clairement super moche.  :tired:

----------


## znokiss

> Il tourne au minimum là Far Cry ?


Bah à vrai dire, j'ai pas osé tout mettre en Ultra Shit yo nigga ( ::ninja::  ): 



Ecran de sortie : 



Et encore, z'avez pas vu les trousses de secours qui ressemblent à un plateau repas Mc Do avec un gros hamburger dessus ou bien entendu les hurlements et agonies des ennemis qui meurent et que ça dure bien 3 plombes "Euhhhaaaaarrghh;.. reuuuhhhhh..glaaaa" *couic* 
Mais je trouve que ça colle bien à l'ambiance. (re- ::ninja::  )

Ah, j'ai trouvé un comparatif :

----------


## Sylvine

Ouais, et le coup du reflet dans la lentille est dans le jeu de base.

Mais sinon j'y avais rejoué à Farcry, et je trouve que les décors en extérieur avaient super mal vieilli.

----------


## Morgoth

Ha ouais, c'est très spécial comme Mod...  :Gerbe:

----------


## Flod

Les palmiers fluos sont bien horribles, ça ma tué la rétine.  ::P:

----------


## znokiss

> T'es sur ?
> J'avais des souvenirs moins moche de Far Cry.





> Mais sinon j'y avais rejoué à Farcry, et je trouve que les décors en extérieur avaient super mal vieilli.


Oui, voila.
Je sais pas si t'as relancé Max Payne ou tout autre jeu un peu ancien que t'as grave aimé il y a longtemps, le souvenir est très embellissant et en réalité, c'est souvent le choc.
Je me souviens avoir été dans ma jeunesse ébahi par les premiers Serious Sam... quand j'ai relancé ça en LAN dernièrement, j'étais là : "Mais... mais... c'est moche et carré ! Il est où mon beau jeu ?" Même chose avec Starcraft.


On voit aussi qu'il y a 4-5 ans, on cherchait à faire les jeux "beaux et propres" alors qu'actuellement, la next-gen est au service du crade (Stalker, Fallout 3, Metro 2033 et même Bad Company et autres jeux de guerre qui sentent bon la rouille et la poussière).

----------


## Jean Pale

> Mais sinon j'y avais rejoué à Farcry, et je trouve que les décors en extérieur avaient super mal vieilli.


Idem. Peu importe le style de HDR, le jeu a pris un sacré coup de vieux. Crysis est en partie responsable.

----------


## znokiss

Ouaip, mais comme Galilé avec son Planisphère : et pourtant, il tourne !

----------


## Marty

> Oui, voila.


C'est sur que les jeux vieillissent mais la ca n'a rien n'a voir. Dans mes souvenirs Far Cry est moins moche ton mod (censé le rendre tout jolie  ::rolleyes:: ).

----------


## Jean Pale

> C'est sur que les jeux vieillissent mais la ca n'a rien n'a voir. Dans mes souvenirs Far Cry est moins moche ton mod (censé le rendre tout jolie ).


Rejoue-y.  :;):

----------


## Itsulow

Aquaria.

Bon dieu qu'il est ultime. Le vrai successeur de super metroid avec symphony of the night.
Mais pourquoi ne reviennent-ils pas à la 2D?

Oui, l'air existe dans ce jeu.


Un lieu paisible...


Les boss dans ce jeu peuvent être bien costaud...



Et cette 2D  :Bave: 


En plus, le monde est loin d'être petit(la moitié ici).


Le studio de développement a fais autre chose avant/après?

----------


## Sylvine

> Rejoue-y.


Pas mieux, tu risque de sérieusement déchanter.

----------


## Marty

> Rejoue-y.




Je préfère gauche à droite personnellement.
Et j'ai déjà NOLF a finir alors arrête de me tenter avec ton Far Cry.  :Emo:

----------


## Jean Pale

Rejoue-y, tu vas (très vite) déchanter.

----------


## Graine

L'endroit idéal pour fumer un clope... ::|:

----------


## JudaGrumme

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ee9...c34bdc4af5.jpg


C'est le jeu des 7 différences ?  :tired:

----------


## war-p

Là, je vois pas... (peut être la balance des blanc qui diffère?)

----------


## shortanswer

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ee9...c34bdc4af5.jpg





> Là, je vois pas... (peut être la balance des blanc qui diffère?)


J'pense pas qu'il y est beaucoup de différences entre deux images identiques...  :tired:

----------


## Ozburne

*Petite cession de chasse en solitaire : Silent Hunter IV*


*« Le navire qui n'obéit pas au gouvernail devra obéir aux écueils. »* 


*« A navire brisé tous vents sont contraires. »* 


*« les corsaires des uns sont les pirates des autres. »*

----------


## Nykhola

Punaise, j'suis étonné ...
Pas encore un seul screen de Just Cause 2  ::P:

----------


## cooly08

Je les postes sur le topic unique  ::P: 

Mais allé hop une petite fournée :

*Just Cause 2*

----------


## znokiss

On dirait du Farcry sauce 3ème personne et en 2010.

----------


## Caparzo

Dragon age : Awakening  :;):

----------


## PolluXxX

> 



y'a pas de cordes aux arcs §§§§§

----------


## JudaGrumme

> J'pense pas qu'il y est beaucoup de différences entre deux images identiques...


D'où mon interrogation sur l'intérêt de la reposter juste en dessous. (Qu'il y *ait*  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Sk-flown

> Punaise, j'suis étonné ...
> Pas encore un seul screen de Just Cause 2


 ::(: 

Non mais vas-y réclame pas, déjà qu'on va s'en payer pendant 2semaines non-stop avec tout un tas de superla(xa)tif autour, c'est bon quoi.

----------


## hommedumatch

*Dragon Age Origins : Awakening*

En cas de doute, offrez ce genre de boisson au nain du groupe!  ::P:

----------


## Slayertom

Nexus: the Jupiter Incident avec un mod BSG.

Le Galactica dans toute sa splendeur avant l'attaque des 12 colonies.


Une petite patrouille de Viper pendant  le calme avant la tempête.


L'attaque commence, nous assistions impuissant aux derniers instants de l'Orion.


Quelques heures après l'attaque, le Galactica tente tant bien que mal de protéger le colonial One qui essaye de regrouper une flotte de survivants.


Les chasseur Viper décollent et détruisent tous les bombardier Cylon.



Pendant que le Galactica fonce vers le Basestar et le pulvérise littéralement.



Le Galactica est endommagé mais la flotte est sauvé ... pour l'instant ...

----------


## Jean Pale

> C'est le jeu des 7 différences ?


Ouaip.  ::ninja:: 

Non, il avait seulement mis un lien, je mettais donc l'image.

----------


## chenoir

> Nexus: the Jupiter Incident avec un mod BSG.
> 
> Le Galactica dans toute sa splendeur avant l'attaque des 12 colonies.
> http://uppix.net/6/0/b/faa34a8856e51...b9dd9bfbtt.jpg
> 
> Une petite patrouille de Viper pendant  le calme avant la tempête.
> http://uppix.net/b/d/b/12bd94b327300...e53bf8a2tt.jpg
> 
> L'attaque commence, nous assistions impuissant aux derniers instants de l'Orion.
> ...


Tain mais non, stop les images de Nexus, c'est une torture de se retenir de le réinstaller et de se refaire toute la campagne et les mods  ::(:

----------


## Ezechiel

J'approuve le post de Zno reprennant ceci:



> Morgoth ta pas dit le nom de ton jeu





> Hey les mecs, on va jouer à un jeu : à partir de maintenant, à chaque fois que vous posterez les screenshots d'un jeu, vous préciserez le nom du-dit jeu, sans abbréviation, en faisant comme si personne d'autre que vous ne connaissait le nom. OK ?





> Ah tiens, au fait, Morgoth, y'a un truc que je voulais te demander. Tu pourrais mettre le nom du jeu dans ton post ?





> Serait-il possible que tu mettes les noms des  jeux dont tu poste les screen, Morgoth ? J'avais déjà demandé dans un  post précédent avec plein de "putain" dedans, mais visiblement ça marche  pas 
> Sinon, y'a un topic du jeu du scrinechote...





> Au moins ils sont tous les deux du même côté. 
> ET C'EST QUOI LE NOM DU JEU, BORDEL ?!





> Le putain du nom de putain de jeu,  Mariachie.





> Ah, et n'oubliez pas de mettre le nom du jeu





> Descent, mais putain le nom du jeu bordel de cul !!!!





> Oui, on sait et on devine parfois les putains noms des jeux mais putain depuis le temps qu'on le répète, putain, on pourrait prendre la putain d'habitude d'écrire les putains de noms, bordel.


Et d'ailleurs, de façon unilatéral et dictatoriale: tout post sans titre de jeu sera concidéré comme du flood par ma petite personne et ça sera donc 3 points pour flood. Je me tate encore pour la suppression du post par dessus, je vais voir si je me sens bête et méchant ou pas.

Modofriendlytip: Le titre du jeu en titre du post, ce serait encore mieux. Mais chaque chose en son temps.

----------


## Dorak

> Non mais vas-y réclame pas, déjà qu'on va s'en payer pendant 2semaines non-stop avec tout un tas de superla(xa)tif autour, c'est bon quoi.


Ouais mais Just Cause 2 c'est beau et puis voila d'abord.

Sinon Cooly pour rendre tes screens plus jolis, j'te conseille de désactiver le HUD (  paramètre / affichage, et tu fous l'opacité du HUD à 0 % ) puis d'enchaîner en désactivant le crosshair via le Bol0patch.

----------


## cooly08

Oui mais non, je suis trop fainéant pour ça  ::P:

----------


## Dorak

Just Cause 2 .



FLEMMARD TU VOIS CHEZ MOI C'EST MIEU LOLOLOL091111°§

----------


## Canard WC

> Just Cause 2 .
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7ba...049b1eed6e.jpg
> 
> FLEMMARD TU VOIS CHEZ MOI C'EST MIEU LOLOLOL091111°§


On dirait OBLIVION (sorti en 2006) !!!!
 ::|:

----------


## Ezechiel

Ca n'en est pas moins mignon. Même si c'est clairement pas une révolution pour ta rétine.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> On dirait OBLIVION (sorti en 2006) !!!!


Heu ...

----------


## cooly08

> Just Cause 2 .
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7ba...049b1eed6e.jpg
> 
> FLEMMARD TU VOIS CHEZ MOI C'EST MIEU LOLOLOL091111°§


C'est bien continu comme ça  :;): 
Mais tu ne m'auras pas !  ::P: 
 ::zzz:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 14h25 ----------




> Ca n'en est pas moins mignon. Même si c'est clairement pas une révolution pour ta rétine.


Ça dépend des moments, y a des passages qui sont superbes.
Quand on s'éloigne c'est très impressionnant avec l'adjonction de certains effets atmosphériques. De manière générale je le trouve dans le très haut du panier. Et c'est quand même très diversifier.

Bon pour pas faire trop hs hop un screenshot de Just Cause 2 (avec de l'interface dedans éhéh et en FOV 1.0) :

----------


## Say hello

> On dirait OBLIVION (sorti en 2006) !!!!




Peut être pas à ce point.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Mes photos de vacances dans la zone:

----------


## tim987

Faut quand même y aller pour trouver *Just Cause 2* moche.  :tired: 



J'adore cette immense bac-à-sable.

----------


## ducon

Ouais, c’est plus moche que Descent.  ::ninja:: 

Niveau 12 :


La grande tour du début.

Niveau 13 :


Une salle violette pleine de vaisseaux invisibles.

Niveau 14 :


Salle en forme de fleur, deux cages à vaisseaux rouges (missiles à tête chercheuse).

Niveau 15 :


La salle de départ, avec un secret au fond à droite.

Quand on prend la sortie :

----------


## alba

> Faut quand même y aller pour trouver *Just Cause 2* moche. 
> 
> J'adore cette immense bac-à-sable.


Ouais, dommage que ce soit chiant.  ::ninja::

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Nexus: the Jupiter Incident avec un mod BSG.
> 
> Le Galactica dans toute sa splendeur avant l'attaque des 12 colonies.
> http://uppix.net/6/0/b/faa34a8856e51...b9dd9bfbtt.jpg
> 
> Une petite patrouille de Viper pendant  le calme avant la tempête.
> http://uppix.net/b/d/b/12bd94b327300...e53bf8a2tt.jpg
> 
> L'attaque commence, nous assistions impuissant aux derniers instants de l'Orion.
> ...


Roh !

Ca marche avec la version Steam ce genre de mods ?  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## NeoOoeN

De la bonne viande, après 45min de traque !



Mais bon, j'ai pas osé la tuer en fait. Allez, une autre.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Ce jeu est moche, ce jeu est bourrin, ce jeu est mal foutu mais putain je me marre toujours autant par petites sessions de 30 min


OMG, des mamans allemandes!!!


Devant la banque ::P:

----------


## Dorak

Oblivion : 



Just Cause 2 : 



*MAIS... MAIS MAIS MAIS ?*

----------


## tim987

Euh, oui ? Mais encore ?

----------


## Dorak

Mais, mais mais ?

----------


## Euklif

Puisqu'on est dans les photos de forêt (Boiling Point)  ::ninja::

----------


## Dorak

Elle a quelque chose d'étrange, cette main, dans ton screenshot.

On dirait une boule de fourrure brune géante, un truc comme ça.

----------


## Morgoth

_IL-2 : Pacific Fighters_

----------


## Dorak

Le retour de Morgoth, le vrai !  ::lol::

----------


## raven33.be

Pour rester dans la foret  ::ninja::  ::ninja:: 

(ARMA 2)

----------


## Apokteino

Au risque de décevoir les puristes des RPG, j'aimais bien Oblivion. Cette liberté pour parcourir la grande forêt et partir à la chasse armé d'un arc. En plus pour son époque le jeu était vraiment très beau.

----------


## Morgoth

> Au risque de décevoir les puristes des RPG, j'aimais bien Oblivion. Cette liberté pour parcourir la grande forêt et partir à la chasse armé d'un arc. En plus pour son époque le jeu était vraiment très beau.


En même temps c'est la qualité d'Oblivion, simulateur de promenades et randonnées. Pour le reste...

----------


## Marty

> En même temps c'est la qualité d'Oblivion, simulateur de promenades et randonnées. Pour le reste...


Et encore, promenade chiante. Un peu comme quand t'es gosse et que tes parents t'obliges à prendre l'air.

----------


## cooly08

Hop, Just Cause 2.

Il est bô mon avions  ::o: 
(Il fait très mal aussi  ::): )

----------


## Minuteman

> Puisqu'on est dans les photos de forêt (Boiling Point) 
> http://uppix.net/5/a/c/d6f1fbc58d695...e3ced0a6tt.jpg


Jeu que j'avais adoré mais jamais pu finir à cause d'un bug qui empêchait toute progression  ::|: 

Ils n'avaient pas annoncé un Boling Point 2 tiens? Edit: oui, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_G...ar_in_Paradise

----------


## Euklif

Déjà sortie sous le titre Xenus 2... Mais pas chez nous. Et impossible à trouver à l'achat ^^.

----------


## Darkath

> Faut quand même y aller pour trouver *Just Cause 2* moche. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/579...3071934016.jpg
> 
> J'adore cette immense bac-à-sable.


"Position de Cascade ?"

C'est vraiment google trad qu'ils ont utilisé ?

----------


## Minuteman

> Déjà sortie sous le titre Xenus 2... Mais pas chez nous. Et impossible à trouver à l'achat ^^.


En même temps, face à un Just Cause 2 il n'a pas l'air de faire le poids à la vue des trailers...

----------


## Morgoth

Grosse série de _IL-2 : Pacific Fighters_ avec flammes, débris, huile, fumée et autres !  :

----------


## znokiss

> Puisqu'on est dans les photos de forêt (Boiling Point)


Ça ressemble vraiment à Farcry par moments : 



En fait, c'est à la mode, les shoots dans la jungle. Entre Boiling Point, Far Cry, Crysis, Just Cause...

----------


## Morgoth



----------


## Euklif

> En même temps, face à un Just Cause 2 il n'a pas l'air de faire le poids à la vue des trailers...


Ouais fin, il a pas l'air de viser le même public non plus... Si tu te rappelle du premier, j'pense que tu me contredira pas si je dis que ça semble assez éloigné de Just Cause 2 (et plus vieux aussi ^^). Et que c'est un sacrilège de comparer les deux jeux  ::ninja:: 





> Ça ressemble vraiment à Farcry par moments : 
> [...]
> En fait, c'est à la mode, les shoots dans la jungle. Entre Boiling Point, Far Cry, Crysis, Just Cause...


Oui. Mais tant mieux. C'est un peu gavant les couloirs tout sombre.

----------


## Pierronamix

Surtout que Just Cause c'est pas "la jungle".

C'est "le désert, la jungle, les montagnes enneigées, la côte et ses plages de sable fin, la mer, la ville..."

----------


## Morgoth

IL-2 : Chasseurs du Pacifique : ou comment un quasi-épique ratage se transforme presque en épique-gagnage :

_Tentant un vol en TBA (trop-basse-altitude), je raccroche mon moteur droit contre le toit d'une des petites maisonnettes jaunâtres_ :



_Passé(es) les fesses qui se serrent attendant la perte de contrôle et le crash, je reprends l'avion en main qui se laisse faire le coquin_ :



_Puis, je tente de reprendre un peu d'altitude_ :



_Malheureusement, sur un seul moteur, je ne puis tenir très longtemps et perds de la vitesse très rapidement_ :



_Et on finit sur le ventre comme une chef (quoique mon train déjà endommagé par la DCA n'y a point survécu )_ :

----------


## Dorak

C'est laid Morgoth, c'est bien toi  :Emo:  .

----------


## KiwiX

> C'est laid Morgoth, c'est bien toi  .


Tu déconnes, ça défonce  ::wub::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Roh !
> 
> Ca marche avec la version Steam ce genre de mods ?


Oui mais pas totalement.

----------


## Nielle

Settlers 7

Mon beau château personnalisé!

----------


## Flod

Tous simplement superbe  ::wub::

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## SiGarret

Morgoth, tu sais qu'il est possible dans IL2 de désactiver l'affichage des messages ? Je pense que tes screens y gagneraient en ... euh ...esthétisme relatif ?

Remarque, ça nous permet de savoir que tu joues en vitesse réduite au quart de la normale, c'est vrai que ça aide pour aligner les gros bombardiers et faire des cartons.

----------


## Morgoth

Effectivement. De toute façon je n'y prête même plus attention. Sinon, quant au ralentissement du temps, je m'en sers pour faire pause au bon moment et prendre des images (lorsque je fais une partie qui n'est pas destinée à prendre des images, je n'utilise pas du tout cette option). Sinon, je suis toujours en temps réel normalement. Pareil, la vue externe, c'est uniquement pour ce topic. D'habitude c'est _cockpit only_.  :;):

----------


## Dorak

Bon les tapettes, il est temps de vous présenter *LA TOUR MAUDITE DU BARON CHIBRE™* 

Spoiler Alert! 


( ou la tour étrange sur l'île Lost de *Just Cause 2*, mais mon nom sonne mieux )

. Et j'en ai rien à taper si tu fais une overdose de JC2  ::ninja::  . 



Bagarre à la Mad Max sur la Tour maudite du Chibre : 







*WHAT'S YOUR LAST WORD ?*



*WRONG WORD !*



*LOLWUT.*

----------


## war-p

PoP : l'Ame du Warrior (PoP 2, ou 5... ou je sais pas...)

----------


## znokiss

Tiens, ça me rappelle, j'avais trouvé des trucs marrants suite à la mise à jour de *Portal* : 

Un bug ? Normalement on ne dois pas pouvoir poser un portail sur une grille : 



Schtroumpf vert et vert schtroumpf : 



Mince, plus assez de temps pour passer. Heureusement, j'ai penser à mettre un cube pour bloquer la porte : 



.. ah tiens, non..



Et pour finir, mes potes de *Stalker Clear Sky* : TRANSMUTATIONNNN MAZINGER Z !

----------


## un lapin

oooups me fait allumer moi


ah c'est toi mon gars... attend voir..


"chtunk"


j'adore voir les mecs tomber après, *ç*a fait genre "t'es mort tu sert plus a rien"

----------


## znokiss

> j'adore voir les mecs tomber après, *sa* fait genre "t'es mort tu sert plus a rien"


Jette un oeil ici : à la recherche de la cédille perdue.
Jolis screens, sinon (et encore une fois, c'est marrant : moi aussi j'adore faire tomber les mecs des hélicos, mais toujours dans Farcry, vu que j'suis en plein dedans).

----------


## Dark Fread

> En même temps c'est la qualité d'Oblivion, simulateur de promenades et randonnées. Pour le reste...


Il y a Mastercard. :humour:

----------


## cooly08

> Ouais mais Just Cause 2 c'est beau et puis voila d'abord.
> 
> Sinon Cooly pour rendre tes screens plus jolis, j'te conseille de désactiver le HUD (  paramètre / affichage, et tu fous l'opacité du HUD à 0 % ) puis d'enchaîner en désactivant le crosshair via le Bol0patch.


*Just Cause 2*

Pfff petit joueur. Cacher l'interface...  ::rolleyes:: 
Moi je cache Rico  ::o: 



 :haha:

----------


## ducon

> Bon les tapettes,


Pas à chier, la tapette (ou pas) préfère Doom.

----------


## Dark Fread

BISOUS !

----------


## Dorak

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Une petite ballade à la bibliothèque, au milieu des sections plus hilarantes les unes que les autres je tombe là-dessus:


Je m'approche du personnage et... han!!


_Save a tree, burn a book! Save a tree, burn a book!_

----------


## Dorak

Postal 2, tellement bon  ::):  . Malheureusement dur dur de refaire un jeu comme ça, avec ces putains de censures et familles de france un peu partout.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Bof, famille de France sont beaucoup, beaucoup moins virulents qu'a l'époque justement. Ils l'avaient fait interdire ce postal d'ailleurs je crois, ainsi que le premier ,et plein d'autres jeux.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

On le trouve où ce jeu?

----------


## Sylvine

> On le trouve où ce jeu?


Pas en magasin en tout cas...

----------


## Strife

> On le trouve où ce jeu?


Sur GoG, tu as le 1 et le 2.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Sur GoG, tu as le 1 et le 2.


Merci,  ::|:  mon compte en banque vous hait tous...

----------


## Jean Pale

Shub Lasouris, n'oublie pas de faire le mod AWP (A week in paradise). Il rajoute une tonne d'armes et de conneries, c'est un must have.  ::ninja::

----------


## NeoOoeN

Et deux biches pour le prix d'une ! _(une troisième se baladait pas loin cachée dans les broussailles)_



Bon, j'en ai touché une à la patte que j'ai retrouvé 500m plus loin en train d'agoniser ( :Emo: ), l'autre a détallé comme une gazelle en voyant sa soeurette se faire détruire la patte, et la troisième a failli me rentrer dedans. Connasse.


Par contre après cette chasse, je suis sorti vers les 5h du matin pour profiter de la brume matinale se posant délicatement sur les douces cornes des cerfs, et j'ai suivi pendant 2 putain d'heure une bestiole qui m'a fait faire le tour de la map... 
...et headshot  :Cigare:

----------


## Dark Fread

> On le trouve où ce jeu?


Site des dév' : http://www.runningwithscissors.com/ (bien attaqué le site, d'ailleurs  ::XD:: )
Leur magasin par ici : http://store03.prostores.com/servlet...ors/StoreFront

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Bad Company 2.



Boum ! A plus hélico.
Et gros coup de moule au passage.

----------


## Flod

Graphiquement c'est encore plus beau ingame je trouve. Il y a de très beaux effets de lumières et de fumées, ça donne une très bonne ambiance. Par contre c'est pas toujours très fluide.  :;):

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Perso je trouve que ce Metro 2033 pougne Crysis graphiquement. Il était temps  ::ninja::

----------


## Jean Pale

Crysis dans un couloir et avec un fov de 2,35, c'est plus beau que metro 2033.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> Perso je trouve que ce Metro 2033 pougne Crysis graphiquement. Il était temps


En même temps ça m'a l'air un poil plus étriqué que la jungle de Crysis...  :tired:

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> En même temps ça m'a l'air un poil plus étriqué que la jungle de Crysis...


Ah évidemment, de ce point de vue c'est pas comparable et c'est 100 fois moins bien optimisé. Mais tous les petits détails, les petits effets etc... je le trouve au moins aussi beau. Bon après comme on le sait il s'agit d'une succession de couloirs et Crysis date de 2007 il me semble. Mais bon ça fait un moment qu'un jeu me décolle pas la rétine comme ça.

----------


## Flod

> En même temps ça m'a l'air un poil plus étriqué que la jungle de Crysis...


Pour le peu que j'ai vu c'est un immense couloir. A l'extérieur, c'est un couloir un peu plus large, mais c'est pas du tout comparable à Crysis. Ça serait plutot Call of Duty après une guerre nucléaire.  ::):

----------


## ikarad

> Perso je trouve que ce Metro 2033 pougne Crysis graphiquement. Il était temps


*

----------


## Narushima

Krotchy vous dit "bonjour" :



Les autorités essaient de négocier :



Ça s'est fini en bain course de sang :



Bon chien :



Ça pique un peu :




Le truc le plus horrible que j'ai croisé dans le jeu :



Faites vos dons au sidaction :

----------


## ikarad

Crysis
[/url]

----------


## Ormindo

Metro 2033 cay mieux §§§

----------


## ikarad

> Metro 2033 cay mieux §§§


De toute façon the best game in the world c'est lui

*MIGHT&MAGIC V*

----------


## FUTOMAKI

56 défaite - 1 victoire



Se bat toujours.



*eastpack*

----------


## Pluton

Y'a des godrays  :B): 


De la haute technologie :


Des textures de ouf malade :



Des modèles ultra-détaillés :


Des shaders qui déboîtent :


Non, sans déconner un bon gros RPG bien touffu, bien hardcore, avec des combats tactiques en T/T intéressants et surtout des animations bien foutues pour l'époque et le moteur et derrière, la qualité des gars qui ont fait Jagged Alliance 2 (sirtech).

----------


## JudaGrumme

2600 FPS§ :groskiki:

----------


## Froyok

> *http://pix.wefrag.com/i/3/8/4/b/7/th...a5f8ba5f37.jpghttp://pix.wefrag.com/i/8/0/9/d/6/th...47217d67da.jpg
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/4/c/9/5/6/th...4dcf251bbd.jpghttp://pix.wefrag.com/i/4/8/6/9/5/th...818cf55296.jpg
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/7/e/6/1/a/th...a455314b27.jpghttp://pix.wefrag.com/i/c/c/a/0/c/th...ef4b9154e3.jpg
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/f/7/0/2/1/th...4d7ee63574.jpghttp://pix.wefrag.com/i/4/f/2/6/4/th...f8bc0c4042.jpg


Toi tu traines sur nofrag !  ::P: 
J'essayerais bein ces maps solo, mais la première (dans tes screens) est un poil trop gourmande pour ma config...

----------


## Personatus

_Ikarad_, tu devrais en plus passer 1 ou 2 petits filtres Photoshop tant qu'à faire dans le screenshot mytho... quoi que laisses tomber, c'est visiblement déjà fait.  ::):

----------


## ikarad

> _Ikarad_, tu devrais en plus passer 1 ou 2 petits filtres Photoshop tant qu'à faire dans le screenshot mytho... quoi que laisses tomber, c'est visiblement déjà fait.


Quand on ne sais pas on évite les sornettes et de dire n'importe quoi.

Après ces images sont tirés de mods pour crysis 
liste de ces mods sur ce blog
http://blogs.wefrag.com/Douceur/

Et non ces screenhot sont vrais ne t'en déplaise. Et oui le cryengine 2 est capable de fournir ce type d'image en jouable.

Pour du non jouable on peut faire beaucoup mieux avec ce moteur (voir screens de blade runner et la vidéo plagiiat de la pub sony fait par crytek pour la promotion de son cryengine )
 il y a   3 ans.
*Pour finir, il faut vraiment avoir rien à foutre dans sa vie pour trafiquer des images.* ::(:

----------


## Froyok

> _Ikarad_, tu devrais en plus passer 1 ou 2 petits filtres Photoshop tant qu'à faire dans le screenshot mytho... quoi que laisses tomber, c'est visiblement déjà fait.


C'est de la pure mauvaise fois ça.
Surtout quand on sait ce que crysis à dans le ventre. Bien tweaké et avec quelques bidouilles on arrive à un meilleur rendu que le jeu jeu à l'origine.


Saute donc à la moitié de cette vidéo, et évite les accusations idiote comme celle-la...
A part morgoth, je connais personne qui retouche ses screens ici...

----------


## Morgoth

J0R je retouche mes images ?!  ::o: 

Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre des fois, tsss...

Pourquoi faire, elle sont déjà assez impressionnantes comme ça.  ::ninja::

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Ouais Crysis moddé et tweaké à mort, ok c'est plus beau. Mais bon tout ça pour dire que Metro 2033 est vraiment magnifique, ça faisait un moment qu'un jeu ne m'avait pas donné cette impression du petit bon en avant (gameplay à part évidemment), c'est pas la peine de me sortir 50 screens pour me montrer qui a la plus grosse.

----------


## Say hello

"Beau" != "immersif/envoutant".

----------


## cooly08

Just Cause 2

----------


## Sylvine

> Ouais Crysis moddé et tweaké à mort, ok c'est plus beau. Mais bon tout ça pour dire que Metro 2033 est vraiment magnifique, ça faisait un moment qu'un jeu ne m'avait pas donné cette impression du petit bon en avant (gameplay à part évidemment), c'est pas la peine de me sortir 50 screens pour me montrer qui a la plus grosse.


Ba ok il est beau, mais justement je pense pas qu'on puisse dire que c'est une claque technologique au même titre que Crysis, Farcry, Doom 3, Quake, Doom... en leur temps.

----------


## Froyok

> Ouais Crysis moddé et tweaké à mort, ok c'est plus beau. Mais bon tout ça pour dire que Metro 2033 est vraiment magnifique, ça faisait un moment qu'un jeu ne m'avait pas donné cette impression du petit bon en avant (gameplay à part évidemment), c'est pas la peine de me sortir 50 screens pour me montrer qui a la plus grosse.


Suis d'accord pour dire que metro est plus beau dans le sens ou l'atmosphère et le level design sont bien plus travaillé (linéarité aidant bien entendu).

----------


## znokiss

Ahlala, un concours de kiki sur les graphismes ? Je vais tous vous calmer avec mon jeu next-gen de la mort. Jouons ensemble une partie de *Galcon Fusion*, dispo à 9€ sur steam avec un multi qui poutre.

On commence avec une planète, et le but est d'en conquérir un max en envoyant des petits vaisseaux triangulaires. Ici, je joues les bleus : 



Tactiques différentes. Alors que Jaune et moi on colonise rapidement nos environs, Rouge prends des points stratégiques. Chaque planète colonisée va à son tour produire des petits vaisseaux : 



La tactique dispersive de Rouge a payé et il commence à me faire bien mal : 



J'essaie tant bien que mal de gagner des planètes sur la droite mais il me bouffe, alors que Jaune en profite pour s'étendre sur la gauche : 



J'ai mouru. Rouge a plein de planètes pas trop chargées, Jaune en a peu, mais qui envoient des masses : 



D'ailleurs, alors que Rouge recharge ses batteries, il passe à l'attaque : 



La bataille fait rage, Rouge résiste et retranche même Jaune dans son coin : 



Pour finir de le mettre en déroute. Quoique... regardez à gauche...



edit : on me fait signe qu'une démo est dispo.

----------


## Gataloh

Ca me fait penser à Dyson mais en moins poétique

----------


## Anonyme2016

::huh::

----------


## Froyok

> http://deco-design.biz/wp-content/dyson-produit.jpg


http://www.eufloria-game.com/
http://www.dyson-game.com/blog/?cat=13

----------


## znokiss

> http://deco-design.biz/wp-content/dyson-produit.jpg


Ptain, la photo est géniale : on dirait un gars avec deux gros bras méchas et qui fait un doigt d'honneur avec sa main gauche...

----------


## Syntaxerror

> Ptain, la photo est géniale : on dirait un gars avec deux gros bras méchas et qui fait un doigt d'honneur avec sa main gauche...


 :^_^:  ::P:

----------


## NeoOoeN

Petite partie d'une heure :


Un beau coucher de soleil pour chasser. Rien de tel.


*renifle la merde, la lèche* Mmhhh... Oui, c'est par là.


Wait... is that a fuckin deer ?

----------


## Dorak

> *renifle la merde, la lèche* Mmhhh... Oui, c'est par là.


C'est marrant, mais actuellement mes merdes ressemblent étrangement à celle qu'on peut apercevoir sur ton screenshot. Problème de digestion probablement.

----------


## Morgoth

Nous disons donc, un Zéro en moins :



Peuh-Peuh-Peuh. *dédicace*

----------


## Erkin_

> Un beau coucher de soleil pour chasser. Rien de tel.


C'est le matin qu'il faut chasser ! (sauf pour les canards)
Très bon jeu ce Hunter, et immersif à souhait.

----------


## Grokararma

> C'est marrant, mais actuellement mes merdes ressemblent étrangement à celle qu'on peut apercevoir sur ton screenshot. Problème de digestion probablement.


Tu cours tout nu dans la forêt en bramant?  :tired:

----------


## Narushima

> Nous disons donc, un Zéro en moins :
> 
> http://uppix.net/4/c/6/4959ddc3dacd1...f7fd6467tt.jpg
> 
> Peuh-Peuh-Peuh. *dédicace*


http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...ostcount=14550

----------


## znokiss

Et maintenant, une partie de *Bust a Move* : 



Bon, z'avez compris, c'est *Farcry*. Pour ceux qui me disaient que c'était plus beau dans leur souvenir que sur mes screens, voila un aperçu des cinématiques : 



_"You better run for your life than for your gun_." Mince, il est déjà mort.



Légende à choisir : 
_- Oui Chef ! Je fais mes étirements tout de suite, chef !
- Move your body, c'mon every bodyyyy...
- Et cette sal*§3, je l'ai prise comme ça..._



Et admirez un peu les effets lumineux qui dépassent de loin un certain Metro 2033 :

----------


## NeoOoeN

> C'est le matin qu'il faut chasser ! (sauf pour les canards)
> Très bon jeu ce Hunter, et immersif à souhait.


2h de traque hier quand j'ai lancé le jeu à 5h du mat... éprouvant.

----------


## Dorak

Ca manque de Just Cause 2, de jungles, d'insectes, de chaleur humide, depuis deux pages. Je remet donc tout ça en ordre.

Me remerciez pas.

----------


## Morgoth

> http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...ostcount=14550


Les mauvaises habitudes ont la vie dure...

----------


## znokiss

> Les mauvaises habitudes ont la vie dure...


Les mauvais amis d'Heudes ont la bite dure.

edit : instant rimshot, non, je mérite mieux !

----------


## Marty

> Pour ceux qui me disaient que c'était plus beau dans leur souvenir que sur mes screens


Ah ben oui. Ca se voit encore nettement d'ailleurs. La chemise, le HUD, les armes. C'était vraiment plus beau dans mes souvenirs. Le reste c'est kif kif.  :^_^:

----------


## Froyok

> Les mauvaises habitudes ont la vie dure...


Bah non, t'as même pas retouché le screen.
Fait gaffe morg, tu baisses...

----------


## Morgoth

Ha, c'est donc moins beau que d'habitude ? Quelle déception...

----------


## Personatus

ikarad et Froyok : Le smiley n'est pas là pour rien. Je trouve ça drôle de comparer des images in games dans des conditions jouable avec des images préparés en 15000*15000 sans armes et HUD. C'est pas égale. Mais bon promis, je parlerai plus de votre Crysis en négatif.  ::rolleyes:: 

PS : et molo sur le vocabulaire vous serez gentils.

----------


## Jean Pale

> C'est de la pure mauvaise fois ça.
> Surtout quand on sait ce que crysis à dans le ventre. Bien tweaké et avec quelques bidouilles on arrive à un meilleur rendu que le jeu jeu à l'origine.
> 
> *vidéo*
> 
> Saute donc à la moitié de cette vidéo, et évite les accusations idiote comme celle-la...
> A part morgoth, je connais personne qui retouche ses screens ici...


C'est une vidéo du jeu non tweaké ça.  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

> C'est une vidéo du jeu non tweaké ça.


Précision : c'est la vidéo des maps solo que présente ikarad.

----------


## Dark Fread

> mod Far Cry d'un goût exquis


N'écoutez pas ce traître et son mod polonais !

----------


## gripoil

> N'écoutez pas ce traître et son mod polonais !


Rah merci ça commencait à piquer.

Zno tu piques  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

C'est fou comme il a vraiment mal vieillis. Les couleurs me semblent kitch maintenant...

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> C'est fou comme il a vraiment mal vieillis. Les couleurs me semblent kitch maintenant...


Putain mais vous déconnez je trouve qu'il a plutôt bien vieilli l'animal, hein, parce que c'est sortie avant Doom 3, qui n'est pas vraiment plus beau...

----------


## gripoil

Pareil.

Y'a certains plans un peu trop flashy, mais les interieurs sont toujours sympas et la vegetation plutot bien feuillue.

----------


## Froyok

Les intérieurs ? Tu parles de 5% du jeu la...
La végétations et plutôt fluo je trouve, et l'eau turquoise fait eau de toilette ( ::ninja:: ) maintenant...

----------


## gripoil

> Les intérieurs ? Tu parles de 5% du jeu la...
> La végétations et plutôt fluo je trouve, et l'eau turquoise fait eau de toilette () maintenant...


Ouais c'est vrai qu'il y en a pas beaucoup mais ils sont sympas. La jungle de nuit est pas vilaine. Genre Doom 3 sans soft shadows ça pique un peu plus je trouve.
Mais bon c'est sur que si on avait pas vu les mêmes paysages dans Crysis ou just cause 2 ça piquerait moins les yeux le retour a far cry.

----------


## Personatus

Quelqu'un sait si le patch AMD pour FarCry sorti avec xp64 est compatible Intel et Seven ?
Je me souviens encore des photos comparatives où il y avait des textures plus détaillés ainsi qu'une distance de vue plus importante.

32 bits


64 bits


Désolé j'ai trouvé que ça comme photos.   ::sad::

----------


## Dark Fread

> Quelqu'un sait si le patch AMD pour FarCry sorti avec xp64 est compatible Intel et Seven ?
> Je me souviens encore des photos comparatives où il y avait des textures plus détaillés ainsi qu'une distance de vue plus importante.


Je l'ai essayé il n'y a pas longtemps, l'installation se déroule sans problème, mais ingame, je ne vois absolument aucune différence. De plus, il me semble que ce patch ajoute des niveaux exclusifs où on peut notamment faire pas mal joujou avec la physique, mais rien de tel non plus en fouillant dans les menus...  ::blink::

----------


## znokiss

Pareil que Dark Frite.

edit : et si j'aime bien Farcry, c'est que j'ai pas encore fini Crysis ni joué à Just Cause 2. J'ai 2-3 ans de retards, mais j'aime bien, j'arrives à être encore tout émerveillé par un vieux jeu.

----------


## lincruste

En parlant de vieux jeux, AVP2 c'est devenu un peu moche, mais c'est toujours aussi bon:

----------


## Graine

On peut pas dire que ce soit une mort a la saint Joseph.

----------


## skyblazer

> Putain mais vous déconnez je trouve qu'il a plutôt bien vieilli l'animal, hein, parce que c'est sortie avant Doom 3, qui n'est pas vraiment plus beau...


Doom 3 est pas foncièrement plus beau, mais il a un jeu de lumière qui est toujours inégalé. Les lumières dynamiques de Doom 3, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé aussi bien.

----------


## Nono

> Pinaise ça pête de partout ce jeu. J'croyais que ça me saoulerais de pas jouer chaos mais botter le cul des traitres et bouffer du démon c'est pas mal en fait.


La petite nuance c'est que là ou le Chaos est plus dévoué, l'empire est plus discipliné. Mais c'est tous des putains d'enflures de toute façon.

----------


## Morgoth

> Doom 3 est pas foncièrement plus beau, mais il a un jeu de lumière qui est toujours inégalé. Les lumières dynamiques de Doom 3, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé aussi bien.


Stalker fait mieux niveau lumières dynamiques. De toute façon c'est le top à ce niveau-là.  :^_^:

----------


## znokiss

> Stalker fait mieux niveau lumières dynamiques. De toute façon c'est le top à ce niveau-là.


Surtout sur ta roulotte.

Spoiler Alert! 


 M'enfin, j'peux parler, avec ma bouse.

----------


## Morgoth

Je fais tourner Stalker à fond Monsieur.  :Cigare:

----------


## Dorak

La grande classe Morgoth.

----------


## Ormindo

Petite session de DDO (c'est nul. C'est bien plus beau dans le jeu...)

----------


## cooly08

Just Cause 2 : Rico est un romantique refoulé.

----------


## Ormindo

Mes fiefés yeux se fichtrent de moi, ou c'est un pistolet à bulles ?  :tired:

----------


## chenoir

DDO? C'est quoi?

----------


## NeoOoeN

> DDO? C'est quoi?


Dungeons and Dragons Online. 

Il est passé en free to play y'a peu, et il bien sympatoche.

----------


## cooly08

> Mes fiefés yeux se fichtrent de moi, ou c'est un pistolet à bulles ?


Tout juste  :;): 
Un des nombreux easter eggs du jeu.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Je fais tourner Stalker à fond Monsieur.


FAKE  ::o:

----------


## Ormindo

Ah tiens. Il a l'air sympa, Just Cause 2, au niveau des easter-eggs.

----------


## Nykhola

> Stalker fait mieux niveau lumières dynamiques. De toute façon c'est le top à ce niveau-là.


J'allais le dire.

Ha, les orages de Stalker...  ::wub::

----------


## Morgoth

> FAKE


Même pas. Sauf que bon, j'ai perdu mes dernières images de Stalker.  :Emo:

----------


## Ormindo

Allez, je remets du Dungeons and Dragons Online.

Irestone Inlet : Oh, un joli bateau. ::siffle:: 

KABOOOM (c'est pas super en screen, mais l'explosion est très bien faite ::wub:: )

Y'a plus de bateau  ::cry::

----------


## Arenot2be

> Allez, je remets du Dungeons and Dragons Online.
> 
> Irestone Inlet : Oh, un joli bateau.
> http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/1...shot00025f.jpg
> KABOOOM (c'est pas super en screen, mais l'explosion est très bien faite)
> http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/4...shot00026j.jpg
> Y'a plus de bateau 
> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/4...shot00027f.jpg


Dispo en Français ?

----------


## NeoOoeN

> Dispo en Français ?


Dispo en Français, mais attention, pas en Free To Play. (15jours gratos d'essai il me semble).

Pour l'instant le F2P ça se passe chez les ricains.

----------


## Flod

Une nouvelle série de screen, c'est toujours sympa à regarder. A noter, une promotion pour le bouquin c'est glissée sur un des ces screen.  :^_^:

----------


## Mug Bubule

C'est finis, la démo m'a appris tout ce qu'elle pouvait m'apprendre  :Cigare:

----------


## Ormindo

> Dispo en Français ?


Non, mais même si c'était le cas, je te conseillerais la version Englische. La VO est toujours bonne, et là, le DM et toussa, c'est épique. Franchement, pas besoin d'un niveau d'anglais énorme. Je suis de la nouvelle génération "je pije pa l'anglai lololol, mais j'<3 naruto ! itachi ololol. anglais c nul !", mais je me démerde pas trop mal. Franchement, à tester.

----------


## Leybi

"Huhu, n'importe quoi ce panneau en plein milieu de nul part..."


"Mais moi ch'uis un fou, ch'uis Rico  :B): "


"Oups."


"Ça roouuuuuuule"


"ÇA ROUUULE TOUJOUUUUURS !"

S'ensuit un éclatement de gencives mais le screen est pas beau je vous l'épargne  ::P: .

----------


## znokiss

> S'ensuit un éclatement de gencives mais le screen est pas beau je vous l'épargne .


Et ça donne quoi quand tu open le parachute à cette vitesse ?

----------


## Projet 154

*Call of Duty - World at War*

Le prix à payer est toujours trop lourd...surtout pour une IA pitoyable (pas autant que celle de Crysis mais bon)  ::rolleyes:: 


Petite accrochage physique(âmes sensibles s'abstenir)


Spoiler Alert! 


http://tof.canardpc.com/view/b56e09a...9b4aa31beb.jpg
Je vous avais prévenus!.



*Medal of Honor - Airborne*

Les saucisses ne devaient pas être de première fraîcheur ce jour-ci...  :^_^:

----------


## Tyler Durden

*Just cause 2*
J'arrive, j'suis frais.




Maman ! Regarde moi !

----------


## NeoOoeN

La forêt de ce petit jeu est vraiment une des plus vivantes jamais crée. Ca bouge de partout, des insectes, des biches, des cerfs, des oiseaus, des lapins, des cacas...

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> *Just cause 2*
> J'arrive, j'suis frais.


Les couleurs piquent les yeux.

----------


## sun tzu

Avec des T-Rex et des vélociraptors ça serait le pied  :;):

----------


## Jean Pale

Enemy Territory : Quake Wars, Jean Pale edition.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Avec des T-Rex et des vélociraptors ça serait le pied


The Hunter ? 
C'est ce que je me dis à chaque fois. Un Trespasser mais en réussit.  :Bave:

----------


## Nelfe

> Les couleurs piquent les yeux.


Ça rend beaucoup mieux en animation, regarde les vidéos  :;):

----------


## cooly08

Rico part en vacances... (just cause 2)

----------


## Morgoth

> Quoi, tu veux un screen, c'est ça ???! 
> 
> Edit :
> 
> Enemy Territory : Quake Wars, Jean Pale edition.
> 
> http://merlanfrit.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/quak.jpg


Merci mec.  ::o:

----------


## NeoOoeN

> The Hunter ? 
> C'est ce que je me dis à chaque fois. Un Trespasser mais en réussit.


J'veux bien mais alors on me file autre chose qu'un pétard et un canif.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ça va mal finir...


Atterrissage certifié sans parachute

----------


## NeoOoeN

Tu joues en 1*024 x 576 Tyler ? 

Car bon, si tu joues en plus haute réso, fait péter les images d'origines, elles valent le coup là.

----------


## Flod

Une petite série avec quelques moyens de transports.  ::):

----------


## gripoil

Mais vous avez tous des PC de porcs.

Je commence a voir mon ordi comme une vielle merde ambulante a cause de vous. Et pourtant ... c'est juste une vielle merde tout court...

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

The Hunter. Vu que vos screens m'ont donné envie de découvrir.



Ça me fait penser à une parole dans le film Un Prince à New York : "On peut tuer un homme mais pas un chien."
Un p'tit sentiment de mal-être quand on tue Bambi.

----------


## cooly08

Le plongeon de Rico dans Just Cause 2.

----------


## ludo3

> En parlant de vieux jeux, AVP2 c'est devenu un peu moche, mais c'est toujours aussi bon:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/feb5c14...13addf35d4.jpg



Je suis justement en train d'y jouer en ce moment et c'est vrai que c'est excellent. Et quand même pas trop mal graphiquement.

----------


## Ormindo

DDO : Searing Heights. La nuit tombe...
Note : C'est bizzare. Sur mes screens, j'ai l'impression que mon Pallouf est passé entre deux enclumes. Il est tout étiré... Bizzare bizzare. Ca le fait pas dans le jeu.

----------


## Ormindo

Dernier screen :

----------


## Dorak

*GTA IV* moddé tellement fort que j'ai l'impression de jouer à... autre chose  :tired:  . 



Ce jeu est une tuerie, si on met de côté son adaptation PC assez bancale ( améliorée un peu avec les patchs ). Une fois moddé correctement ( native trainer, realistic mod, all that stuff y'know ) c'est jouissif à mort. En grande partie grâce au moteur physique Euphoria qui *déchire* ( d'ailleurs, les jeux actuels on tendance à oublier à quel point un moteur physique performant, au niveau des ragdolls principalement, peut rendre un jeu attrayant ).

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

À Stalker.

----------


## Ormindo

Battlefield Vietman : call of cagoules in middle of nowhere's city while it's raining RELOADED ?

----------


## BlueTemplar

L'espèce de ptite cuillière au bout du fusil c'est pour manger les desserts ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Dorak

> Battlefield Vietman : call of cagoules in middle of nowhere's city while it's raining RELOADED ?


T'as mis dans le mille, Emile. 




> À Stalker.


Vade retro les jeux de l'est. Note que c'est marrant, suffit de mettre un screenshot avec de la pluie, une cagoule, une kalash, pour qu'on pense quasi-immédiatement à STALKER. Je note ça dans mon psychodex  ::happy2::  . 




> L'espèce de ptite cuillière au bout du fusil c'est pour manger les desserts ?


Non, c'est pour mieux insérer le bout du canon dans L'ÉNORME TROU QUE JE VAIS TE FAIRE DANS LE VENTRE, PAR LA FAUTE DE TES BLAGUES FOIREUSES  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Ezechiel

Pour le fun, j'ai supprimé tous les messages inutiles depuis le premier message de Znokiss (vu qu'il y en a plein, je précice: post repère est le 14700, il y a deux pages)... Sauf qu'en fait ça faisait deux pages avant que j'efface 30 messages n'apportant strictement rien au topic. . 
J'ai pas foutu de points parce que je suis bon. Mais putain ARRÊTEZ DE FLOODER CE TOPIC OU CA VA CHIER.

----------


## KiwiX

> *GTA IV* : Ce jeu est une tuerie, si on met de côté son adaptation PC assez bancale (améliorée un peu avec les patchs)


On passe de 10 à 15 fps ?  ::ninja::  Faudrait que je m'y mette sur PC, le multi a l'air assez excellent. Rien que le solo sur consoles (vade retro), c'était quelque chose.

----------


## Dorak

> CA VA CHIER


Et merde.  ::ninja::  

Bon pour te répondre vite fait Kiwix ( mais vite, je vais encore me bouffer des points ) ça tourne plutôt bien chez moi avec les patchs, et j'ai clairement pas un foudre de guerre. 

Mais j'y joue pas vraiment en fait, je me contente d'utiliser des mods, et d'utiliser l'éditeur de vidéo qui, malgré sa simplicité, t'arraches la gueule de plaisir.

Franchement essaie un de ces quatre.



Spoiler Alert! 


Et oublie pas d'installer ça : en premier lieu  ::ninja::

----------


## Fabiolo

Oué, dire qu'il va falloir réinstaller tout ça dans un mois.....enfin en théorie car ça ne sera certainement pas compatible...

----------


## KaMy

Viens de relancer un jeu qui date pas d'hier mais qui n'a pas mal vieilli :



Le code barre le plus mythique de l'univers  :Bave: 

Avec un peu de végétation et notre beau costard classos  :B):  :



Je spammerais un peu plus quand j'aurais avancé, ça changera de just cause 2 ou de votre simu de rando ou vous tuez des pauvres biches.

----------


## Dorak

Moi je fais pareil que ton homme au code-barre, mais en créant mes propres missions, mes propres armes d'assassin, et le tout dans un monde-ouvert à la physique de fou.

 ::ninja::   ::ninja::   ::ninja::

----------


## Steack

> Mais vous avez tous des PC de porcs.
> 
> Je commence a voir mon ordi comme une vielle merde ambulante a cause de vous. Et pourtant ... c'est juste une vielle merde tout court...


Non. Just Cause 2 est juste super bien optimisé: Je le fais tourner sur mon PC de pauvre et il reste magnifique  ::O:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Je spammerais un peu plus quand j'aurais avancé, ça changera de just cause 2 ou de votre simu de rando ou vous tuez des pauvres biches.


Et des screens d'avions qui se ressemblent tous.  ::ninja::

----------


## KaMy

> Moi je fais pareil que ton homme au code-barre, mais en créant mes propres missions, mes propres armes d'assassin, et le tout dans un monde-ouvert à la physique de fou.


Hitman tu peux pas test, t'entends §§

Ha et un petit screen pour pas me prendre de points pour flood, c'est sur KF, jolie petite map ou tu peux pas trop camper, OutPost 22.



 ::ninja::

----------


## Piccolafata

> The Hunter. Vu que vos screens m'ont donné envie de découvrir.
> 
> Ça me fait penser à une parole dans le film Un Prince à New York : "On peut tuer un homme mais pas un chien."
> Un p'tit sentiment de mal-être quand on tue Bambi.


Ouhais, un patch pour remplacer Bambi par des anchondroplases macérés dans la cyprine...


Pardon.

----------


## Tyler Durden

*Just cause 2*

----------


## Personatus

C'est sympa à jouer ou juste beau ?

----------


## cooly08

C'est awesome à jouer !

_Hummm une trace de pas. Intéressant._

----------


## Dorak

Les deux, mais Tyler joue en " 1'024 x576px " donc chez lui c'est laid, fais pas attention  ::ninja::  .

----------


## M.Rick75

Après avoir terminé la campagne de *Dawn of War 2* - Chaos Rising je me suis remis à la campagne originale en difficulté Primarque (ce que je n'avais pas fait jusque là par couardise aiguë).
Bref, l'occase de poster quelques screens de types qui se déguisent en casserole et se foutent sur la gueule.

Taaatadaaadaaaa daaa (imaginer une musique martiale, un truc épique)


1, 2 3 et Strike!


Ou alors le nettoyage à la roquette qui marche bien aussi


Budaaa Budaaa Budaaa


Oh non mais c'est trop triste. Ils viennent de tuer mon petit poney préféré.


"Envoyez le Golgoth 45!"


La mort venue du ciel (disco remix)


La mort venue du ciel (unplugged version)





> Dernier screen :
> http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/6...shot00036k.jpg


Etait-ce bien nécessaire?

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## Caparzo

DA Awakening  :B):

----------


## Brolock

J'en ai marre de jouer sur le PC de ma copine, je veux des vrais graphismes pour DAO  ::'(:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Change de copine  :tired:

----------


## bixente

> J'en ai marre de jouer sur le PC de ma copine, je veux des vrais graphismes pour DAO


Achètes-lui un vrai PC en prétextant qu'il fera mieux tourner Facebook et MSN.  ::ninja::

----------


## KiwiX

Une petite découverte sympatoche :







Entre deux parties de JC2, ça pique un peu les yeux mais osef.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Une petite découverte sympatoche :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/abf...35cf69ab35.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ca2...8f3e24c5b6.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/57e...1b71935a17.jpg
> 
> Entre deux parties de JC2, ça pique un peu les yeux mais osef.


Han, ça me tente bien ça, après avoir passé les Zombie/Alien shooter je cherchais des trucs dans le même genre.

----------


## OhMe

> Entre deux parties de JC2, ça pique un peu les yeux mais osef.


J'ai trouvé l'épisode Survivor franchement très joli, surtout par rapport au premier sorti un an plus tôt. Les éclairages sont dignes de Doom III. Sinon c'est du tout bon, le scénario est nanardesque au possible et la vue de dessus m'a rappelé ce bon vieux Take no Prisoners.

----------


## KiwiX

Yep, je connais pas sa durée de vie mais il est bien sympatoche.

Sinon, un peu de JC2 pour relever le niveau  ::ninja:: 









Et encore, en mouvements...  :Bave:

----------


## Silver

Mon équipement après avoir gagné un tournoi, vous avez vu ma masse ?


Image garantie sans mod graphique, et au fait, vu avez vu ma masse ?


On a gagné on est trop forts !


Mes copains Olaf et Ikea.


Mes autres copains Nords, on aime bien être en bande, comme dans War-bande...

----------


## KiwiX



----------


## Flod

Encore quelques images, pour changer.  ::ninja::

----------


## Aghora

> Après avoir terminé la campagne de *Dawn of War 2* - Chaos Rising je me suis remis à la campagne originale en difficulté Primarque (ce que je n'avais pas fait jusque là par couardise aiguë).
> Bref, l'occase de poster quelques screens de types qui se déguisent en casserole et se foutent sur la gueule.


Jamais fini en Primarque. Deux ou trois tirs de pistolet à bouchon ou à eau et toute mon escouade à terre  ::|: .

----------


## M.Rick75

> Jamais fini en Primarque. Deux ou trois tirs de pistolet à bouchon ou à eau et toute mon escouade à terre .


J'ai eu des moments durailles avec la montée de niveau mais au final c'était pas si dur. J'ai quand même bien eu besoin de Cyrus au début, de sa furtivité pour remettre debout mes escouades et je fais toujours un abus de stimpack dès qu'une escouade ramasse un peu trop. J'ai aussi plus utilisé Tarkus et son truc de taunt pour les boss que dans ma première partie en difficulté normal.
Je pensais que ça allait être trop balaise en Primarque vu que j'avais eu du mal parfois en Normal mais c'est pas impossible du tout (comme je le croyais au début).
Là, c'est la fin avec la dernière mission dispo, les missions de défense en boucle et je suis revenu avec les mêmes escouades que j'utilisais en normal et ça se passe quasi de la même manière.

Enfin... tout ça pour dire que si t'as le temps ça vaut le coup de tenter à ce niveau de difficulté.

----------


## Itsulow

> Han, ça me tente bien ça, après avoir passé les Zombie/Alien shooter je cherchais des trucs dans le même genre.


http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=40149 Va sur ce thread.

----------


## Darkath

Arg les aliens dans un couloir sombre, ça fout les chocottes  !



Comme un air de killzone ....





 :Cigare:

----------


## yggdrahsil

> Mes autres copains Nords, on aime bien être en bande, comme dans War-bande...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/403...98ec14944c.jpg


 ::huh::  C'est une nouveauté de Warband la possibilité de partager et de voir ses groupes ?

----------


## L'invité

> arg les aliens dans un couloir sombre, ça fout les chocottes  !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/8903966...3bccaecc65.jpg
> 
> comme un air de killzone ....
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/1cb72c1...5fdb8055bf.jpg


 ::O:  ::O:  ::O: 

Y a interet a ce que ca soit un poisson d'avril.

----------


## Dark Fread

> E.Y.E. (beta)


 :tired:  :tired:  :tired:

----------


## Darkath

Moi aussi je vous aime  ::):

----------


## gripoil

> Moi aussi je vous aime


Tu m'expliques pourquoi les deux screens sont sur le site ?  ::ninja:: 

AHAH DEMASKAY§§!!

----------


## Darkath

> Tu m'expliques pourquoi les deux screens sont sur le site ? 
> 
> AHAH DEMASKAY§§!!


Haha  :^_^:  au moins j'ai pigeonné 2 gars avec mon poisson bien gras  :;):

----------


## Froyok

> Haha  au moins j'ai pigeonné 2 gars avec mon poisson bien gras


J'ai pas rit.
Du tout.


Tu dois mourir.
Dieu l'a dit.
Dieu c'est moi d'après mes potes.


Ceci dit t'en a pensé quoi de cette bêta ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

> J'ai pas rit.
> Du tout.
> 
> 
> Tu dois mourir.
> Dieu l'a dit.
> Dieu c'est moi d'après mes potes.
> 
> 
> Ceci dit t'en a pensé quoi de cette bêta ?


Change d'avatar tout de suite, insensé !!!  ::o:

----------


## Morgoth

_Wings of Prey_, la simulation aérienne souterraine :  ::o:

----------


## Ormindo

AAAAAH !

Si on regarde les avatars, j'en connaît un autre qui doit mourir. 

Hum.

M&B : Mon donjon édité par moi Càd, lit changé, buffet changé, touça.. Bon, j'ai changé de partie, mais le décor est le même.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Haha  au moins j'ai pigeonné 2 gars avec mon poisson bien gras


Alors c'est bien EYE sinon?

----------


## Darkath

> Alors c'est bien EYE sinon?


Nan c'est de la merde

:caradoc:

----------


## Silver

> C'est une nouveauté de Warband la possibilité de partager et de voir ses groupes ?


Non ce sont des gardes à l'entrée de la salle du château.  ::): 
Mais un blond et un roux c'est toujours sympa comme compagnie.

Et puis les nords sont mes copains...

----------


## KiwiX

> Haha  au moins j'ai pigeonné 2 gars avec mon poisson bien gras


Pute  :tired:   :<_<:  Certains sont morts pour moins que ça.

----------


## Darkath

Au fait, le but d'un poisson d'avril c'est normalement de rire des victimes du poisson

 :haha:

----------


## Morgoth

Un peu d'IL-2 1946 :

_Cours, ô petit pilote, avant que la vengeance de l'aile vengeresse ne s'abatte vigoureusement sur toi !_ :

 

_Forcément, ça va moins bien marcher maintenant..._ :

 

_Idem_ :

----------


## Darkath

> http://uppix.net/3/0/7/d275ecc248223...787463ddtt.jpg


Ne me demande pas pourquoi j'ai tout de suite pensé à ça :

----------


## Jean Pale

Morgoth a la beta de just cause !

----------


## Flod

Vu que ce jeu m'a été gracieusement offert par Ubi ce serait dommage de ne pas y jouer. C'est sûr que c'est pas le jeux du siècle mais c'est tout de même sympa à jouer. Avec la manière de se déplacer du perso et de s'accrocher à tout ce qui traine, ça me fait beaucoup penser à Assassin's Creed. A noter que le système de déplacement est moins automatisé que AC 2 où il suffisait de laisser appuyées deux touches pour traverser toute une ville. Ici, il faut quand même appuyer sur diverses touches pour faire certains mouvements, ce qui n'est pas plus mal finalement.

Par contre pour le moment c'est tellement facile que ça doit presque être possible de jouer avec une seule main. Ce qui tombe bien, la deuxième pouvant tenir la bière. J'ai joué pas loin 3 heures au total et j'ai du croiser 7 ennemis, dont 5 mini boss.  :WTF: 

Quelques images pour finir.

----------


## Darkath

C'est moi ou les décors sont pauvres ?

----------


## KaMy

C'est vrai que ça fait sacrément pauvre et aussi bien pour les décors que pour les deux persos.

----------


## Anonyme7383

> Un peu d'IL-2 1946 :
> 
> _Cours, ô petit pilote, avant que la vengeance de l'aile vengeresse ne s'abatte vigoureusement sur toi !_ :
> 
> http://uppix.net/3/0/7/d275ecc248223...787463ddtt.jpg 
> 
> _Forcément, ça va moins bien marcher maintenant..._ :
> 
> http://uppix.net/9/e/6/8ef55423ecc30...78df95a6tt.jpg 
> ...


C'est Just Cause 2 en ultra low en 1024*768  :tired:  ?

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Non ce sont des gardes à l'entrée de la salle du château. 
> Mais un blond et un roux c'est toujours sympa comme compagnie.
> 
> Et puis les nords sont mes copains...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/326...fd3df75648.jpg


Piou je suis un peu déçu, graphiquement je ne vois pas beaucoup d'évolution par rapport au premier opus, peut être un peu de HDR cache misère, mais c'est pas top.
Si je l'achète ce sera pour les combats et le multijoueur. ::):  ::):  ::):

----------


## hommedumatch

> Piou je suis un peu déçu, graphiquement je ne vois pas beaucoup d'évolution par rapport au premier opus, peut être un peu de HDR cache misère, mais c'est pas top.
> Si je l'achète ce sera pour les combats et le multijoueur.


J'aurai tellement aimé un multi "sans pause" sur le jeu en entier. Pas seulement des combats mais : vue carte, invasion de territoires, diplomatie. ça aurait été *monstrueux.*  ::o: 
*
Open Transport Tycoon*
Un peu plus de 140 heures de jeu sur cette partie: deux cpu, mon frère et moi.
_" Le plus dur ce n'est pas de gagner de l'argent, c'est de dégager la concurrence_  ::(:  "

----------


## Dark Fread

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/20f...ee9fd7edaf.jpg


C'est moi ou on dirait qu'il a un grand sourire de con, le prince, sur ce screen ?

----------


## johnclaude

J'ai adoré ce jeu, je ne regrette vraiment pas de l'avoir payé le prix fort quand il est sorti

----------


## Froyok

> Vu que ce jeu m'a été gracieusement offert par Ubi ce serait dommage de ne pas y jouer. C'est sûr que c'est pas le jeux du siècle mais c'est tout de même sympa à jouer. Avec la manière de se déplacer du perso et de s'accrocher à tout ce qui traine, ça me fait beaucoup penser à Assassin's Creed. A noter que le système de déplacement est moins automatisé que AC 2 où il suffisait de laisser appuyées deux touches pour traverser toute une ville. Ici, il faut quand même appuyer sur diverses touches pour faire certains mouvements, ce qui n'est pas plus mal finalement.
> 
> Par contre pour le moment c'est tellement facile que ça doit presque être possible de jouer avec une seule main. Ce qui tombe bien, la deuxième pouvant tenir la bière. J'ai joué pas loin 3 heures au total et j'ai du croiser 7 ennemis, dont 5 mini boss.


Nan mais faut que je te tape ?  ::O: 
Prince of Persia existait bien avant AC, donc va pas dire ce que tu 'nas pas dit. De plus dans cette version les mouvement sont quand même bien assisté. Un gros conseil : si tu aime faire des acrobaties, va donc te faire la trilogie des sables du temps. Tu verras, c'est très bon.

Et dans ce jeu les combat sont quasiment absent, volonté des développeurs. On aime ou on aime pas. Moi ça ne m'a pas forcément gêné.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> J'aurai tellement aimé un multi "sans pause" sur le jeu en entier. Pas seulement des combats mais : vue carte, invasion de territoires, diplomatie. ça aurait été *monstrueux.* 
> *
> Open Transport Tycoon*
> Un peu plus de 140 heures de jeu sur cette partie: deux cpu, mon frère et moi.
> _" Le plus dur ce n'est pas de gagner de l'argent, c'est de dégager la concurrence_  "
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6d4...2786fb4b54.jpg


Le meilleur "tycoon", c'est celui, je trouve qu'il a plutôt bien vieilli le bougre et les graphismes restent acceptables malgré le poids des ans et surtout on a jamais eu de remake potable...  ::sad:: 
Et surtout pas Sid meier's railroad tycoon ! Qui quand même est sympa sans plus (à la limite pour les gamins...)
Tiens je me rend compte que le seul remake potable estampillé Sid Meier's truc c'est Civilization. ::sad::

----------


## Anonyme871

> J'ai joué pas loin 3 heures au total et j'ai du croiser 7 ennemis, dont 5 mini boss.


En même temps c'est pas un beat'em all pop.

----------


## cooly08

Le logo du bowling de GTA IV est... suggestif...



 :^_^:

----------


## Euklif

> Un peu d'IL-2 1946


J'ai jamais été intéresser par les jeux d'avions axés simu et tu es le premier gars que je croise, que se soit irl ou sur le net, me donnant vraiment envie de tester ça. Franchement, chapeau. Mais arrête de poster ce genre de screens s'il te plait, faudrait pas que ça me perturbe mon étroitesse d'esprit davantage  ::ninja:: 

Bon, et parce que quand même, faut poster quelque chose :

Oui, je suis coincé quelque part dans le passé ces derniers temps. Mais ça ne me dérange pas, il est super bien/beau mon jeu. Et maintenant que j'ai finit de le triturer, j'vais pouvoir me lancer sérieusement dedans  ::P:

----------


## Morgoth

> C'est Just Cause 2 en ultra low en 1024*768  ?


Je préfère ça à Juste Cause 2. Et encore, je suis sympa, je n'aborde pas l'intérêt... 













---------- Post ajouté à 14h48 ----------




> J'ai jamais été intéresser par les jeux d'avions axés simu et tu es le premier gars que je croise, que se soit irl ou sur le net, me donnant vraiment envie de tester ça. Franchement, chapeau. Mais arrête de poster ce genre de screens s'il te plait, faudrait pas que ça me perturbe mon étroitesse d'esprit davantage


C'est bien, viens à la Lumière.

----------


## KaMy

> Je préfère ça à Juste Cause 2. Et encore, je suis sympa, je n'aborde pas l'intérêt...


Inexistant dans les deux c'est ça que tu voulais dire ?

----------


## Morgoth

> Inexistant dans les deux c'est ça que tu voulais dire ?


Surtout dans l'un en fait. Disons que l'un garde de l'intérêt au bout de neuf ans, l'autre...

----------


## Siona

> C'est moi ou les décors sont pauvres ?


Dépend des endroits.

----------


## Xùn

Un peu de Mirror's Edge :

----------


## KiwiX

> Inexistant dans les deux c'est ça que tu voulais dire ?


Retourne sur dow2 toi au lieu de dire des conneries, mécréant  :tired:

----------


## SiGarret

> Dépend des endroits.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7e9...4f799c030f.jpg


J'ai fait Tilt : j'ai cru que c'était Dark Earth

----------


## Nykhola

> Bon, et parce que quand même, faut poster quelque chose :
> http://uppix.net/b/3/6/4842d751a7830...eca5581ctt.jpg
> Oui, je suis coincé quelque part dans le passé ces derniers temps. Mais ça ne me dérange pas, il est super bien/beau mon jeu. Et maintenant que j'ai finit de le triturer, j'vais pouvoir me lancer sérieusement dedans


Homme de gout qui joue avec les sprites et pas les modèles 3D tout laid.  :B): 
Au passage, c'est quel portage la ?

----------


## SiGarret

"Mona The Assassin",  mod pour Max Payne 2



Ce bon vieux Dick ...




Vous voyez la... douille qui vole ?





D'autres screens là

----------


## Nykhola

Au passage, y'a des mods intéressant pouvant justifier la réinstallation de Max Payne ?

----------


## Euklif

> Homme de gout qui joue avec les sprites et pas les modèles 3D tout laid. 
> Au passage, c'est quel portage la ?


Version gog avec eduke et le fameux mod polymer hrp avec les persos 3D hideux. J'ai juste un peu grugé, histoire d'avoir les textures du mods et les sprites originaux, vachement plus classe ^^ C'est pas bien compliqué à faire et le mix est très sympa amha.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Au passage, y'a des mods intéressant pouvant justifier la réinstallation de Max Payne ?


Pour MP2 il faut vraiment tester le mod _assassin's job_ avec sa petite mise en scène pas dégueu et son fabuleux bonus angry granny, _mona the assassin_ offre de belles passes d'armes très défoulante et je conseillerai aussi le mod _cinema_ qui survitamine le gameplay assez judicieusement.

----------


## SiGarret

> Pour MP2 il faut vraiment tester le mod _assassin's job_ avec sa petite mise en scène pas dégueu et son fabuleux bonus angry granny, _mona the assassin_ offre de belles passes d'armes très défoulante et je conseillerai aussi le mod _cinema_ qui survitamine le gameplay assez judicieusement.


Angry Granny, je crois que c'est inclus avec le mod "Boiling"... qui est très vite terminé.

Des liens :

http://boiling.clement-melendez.com/

http://mona.clement-melendez.com/

http://7thserpent.clement-melendez.com/

----------


## Nykhola

> Version gog avec eduke et le fameux mod polymer hrp avec les persos 3D hideux. J'ai juste un peu grugé, histoire d'avoir les textures du mods et les sprites originaux, vachement plus classe ^^ C'est pas bien compliqué à faire et le mix est très sympa amha.


La même chose chez moi, je m'étais arrêté à la version 4 d'HRP, je crois.
Je vais tester cette nouvelle version de ce pas. ::wub::

----------


## Skouatteur

> Angry Granny, je crois que c'est inclus avec le mod "Boiling"... qui est très vite terminé.
> 
> Des liens :
> 
> http://boiling.clement-melendez.com/
> 
> http://mona.clement-melendez.com/
> 
> http://7thserpent.clement-melendez.com/


Je confirme. Boiling est très court, mais sympa et plutôt bien fichu. Et Angry Granny c'est très très fun^^.

----------


## Faucon

Dites, vous pourriez éviter les sigles, car je suis pas certain que tous le monde arrive à comprendre vos phrases.

----------


## Euklif

> Je vais tester cette nouvelle version de ce pas.


Attention tout de même, c'est pas une nouvelle version à proprement dite. C'est juste qu'au lieu de supprimer le répertoire comme un bourrin, je me suis contenté d'enlever tout ce qui est relatif aux sprites. C'est pas si long, même si j'ai eu quelques ratés, mais c'est au final presque tout concentré dans dossier "Caracter", "Ice" et je sais plus quoi qui se trouve à l'intérieur de "sprite" du dossier correspondant.

Et comme j'ai pas beaucoup avancé depuis hier, voici quelques screens d'un très bon petit jeu d'ambiance que j'ai finit il y a peu et qui n'as absolument rien voir avec la choucroute alias *Call Of* :

----------


## Pluton

Call Of Cthulhu, meilleur système de soins dans un FPS, pure ambiance, énigmes sympas...  :Bave: 
Et voilà, j'ai envie de me le refaire une troisième fois, c'est malin !  :tired: 
C'est pas comme si j'avais 50000 jeux à finir et un mod à tester...

----------


## Dark Fread

Dark Corner of the Earth, je me suis arrêté au moment de la poursuite par les péquenots consanguins d'Innsmouth. Super ambiance, jeu typiquement "bien bancal mais fort sympa"... Mais cette phase m'a excessivement gonflé.

----------


## Nelfe

> Dark Corner of the Earth, je me suis arrêté au moment de la poursuite par les péquenots consanguins d'Innsmouth. Super ambiance, jeu typiquement "bien bancal mais fort sympa"... Mais cette phase m'a excessivement gonflé.


Elle est géniale, je l'ai faite avec un pote à la base (jour férié toussa), j'avais le bouquin avec moi c'était relativement fidèle à la fuite du personnage  ::):

----------


## Nykhola

> Attention tout de même, c'est pas une nouvelle version à proprement dite. C'est juste qu'au lieu de supprimer le répertoire comme un bourrin, je me suis contenté d'enlever tout ce qui est relatif aux sprites. C'est pas si long, même si j'ai eu quelques ratés, mais c'est au final presque tout concentré dans dossier "Caracter", "Ice" et je sais plus quoi qui se trouve à l'intérieur de "sprite" du dossier correspondant.


A l'époque, avec Eduke et HRP, j'avais pas eu de manip à faire pour avoir les sprites 2D, c'était une option a décocher je crois, non ?

----------


## Dark Fread

> Elle est géniale, je l'ai faite avec un pote à la base (jour férié toussa), j'avais le bouquin avec moi c'était relativement fidèle à la fuite du personnage


Non c'est pas fidèle, j'ai vu écrit nulle part que le héros devait réussir chacune de ses actions au micropoil de cul près sous peine de devoir recommencer depuis le début du passage et ainsi risquer à nouveau des erreurs micropoildecul-esque sur des endroits qu'il avait réussi à l'essai précédent  ::ninja::

----------


## Euklif

> A l'époque, avec Eduke et HRP, j'avais pas eu de manip à faire pour avoir les sprites 2D, c'était une option a décocher je crois, non ?


 ::O: 
Je veux pas le savoir...

Edit : Ha mais en fait ça va, cette option enlève aussi ma joli mimine en 3D et deux trois autres trucs que je voulais conserver. J'me suis pas embêté pour rien  ::P: .

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Me voila en facheuse posture, tombé des rempart lord d'un assaut de chateau il va falloir me tailler un chemin a coup de lame si je veut survivre (je suis celui avec le casque ailé, autour de moi que des ennemis)


Hmmm malhereusement je n'ai sur moi qu'un sabre à deux main cadeau du sultan sarranide et un arc, deux armes impossible a manier dans une telle masse  ::O: 



hereusement à ce moment la mes archer vétérans nords arrivais en haut des rempart et m'ont aider à me sortir de ce guépier  ::wub::

----------


## Dorak

*JUST CAUSE 2 PUTAIN DE MERDE*



 ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

@shapa : Ok, j'avais mal compris.
Par contre ducon, j'ai rien compris, complètement.  :tired: 

---

*va chercher un screen pour éviter le HS*

*Avatar - The Game*


Sympa, mais des intérieurs et un doublages bien moches.

----------


## Shapa

Tain après le truc de vampire emo, Avatar le jeu, mais tu cumules toi! Arrête de donner de l'argent a n'importe qui comme ça.

----------


## Darkath

> Shapa, et toi, de quel jeu vient ta copie d’écran ?


Je dirais Mount & Blade

----------


## KiwiX

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8b3...01ba305600.jpg


Le dernier PoP ?  ::ninja::   ::ninja::

----------


## vindhler

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Prypiat

----------


## Tyler Durden

*Borderlands*

----------


## Dorak

*Le grand truc auto 4.*

PAW PAW PAW BRAAAP BRAAAP BROP  BROP BROP BLLLLLLLAAAAAAT 

* SCREEEEEEEW YOUU ! *

----------


## ducon

Il a un truc bizarre sur ses lèvres.  ::mellow::

----------


## Froyok

Dorak tu devrais te faire engager : tu as 'lair d'être un commentateur hors-pair. Tu aurais du talent sur les matchs de foot.  ::P:

----------


## Dorak

Haha  ::P: 

Et encore tu m'as pas entendu sur Mumble  :^_^:  .




> Il a un truc bizarre sur ses lèvres.


Ouais. La faute au reskin du visage ça.

----------


## ducon

Descent.

Niveau 16 :


Deux grandes salles, dont une avec un téléporteur automatique de monstres.

Niveau 17 :


Au fond, un téléporteur à monstres vide.

Niveau 18 :


Deux salles identiques à la suite.

Niveau 19 :


Oui, je fais presque tout aux lasers.

----------


## Morgoth

Et oui, je ne joue pas qu'à des jeux d'avions  ::ninja::  :

----------


## Itsulow

> Haha 
> 
> Et encore tu m'as pas entendu sur Mumble  .


Moi sur ton commentaires de GTA4, je reconnait les sons sortis par le roi pour imiter les longs cannons et les calicos.
Tu n'atteindras jamais son style inimitable jeune Martin, péter leurs chevilles!

BROULPPP BROULPPP BROUWLLLLWLLLWPPP

----------


## Okxyd

Un petit génocide à l'arc en compagnie d'Akheris (l'hebergeur a un peu fait souffrir la photo).

----------


## Agathia

Tortage, vu et revu mais toujours sympa (même si c'est la zone que j'aime le moins  ::P:  )



Il faut suivre le bonhomme à la cape bleue en toute discrétion à travers la petite ville...



Des ruines achéroniennes grouillantes de cannibales et autres démons sortis des enfers.

----------


## Agathia

Un autre endroit avec des monstres tout aussi gentils que ceux qu'on pouvait voir dans la zone présentée juste au dessus!



Qu'est ce que tu fais là, la catin?


Bienvenue à Khemi!  ::lol::

----------


## Morgoth

Et une mise à mort, une !  ::o:

----------


## gripoil

Homeworld...
Le 1 tournait en software sur mon vieux P2 c'était déjà trop beau. Ca vieillit pas l'espace c'est fou.

J'me le réinstallerais bien  ::ninja::

----------


## Morgoth

Il reste super beau, je me suis pris une grosse claque : ombres dynamiques, textures détaillées, effets géniaux, ambiance superbe, combats d'enfer, difficulté à s'arracher les cheveux.  :Bave: 

Le seul jeu de stratégie que j'aie jamais aimé (avec les autres de la même série bien entendu).

----------


## Dorak

> moi sur ton commentaires de gta4, je reconnait les sons sortis par le roi pour imiter les longs cannons et les calicos.
> Tu n'atteindras jamais son style inimitable jeune martin, péter leurs chevilles!
> 
> Broulppp broulppp brouwllllwlllwppp


vrai reconnait vrai  ::wub:: 

*le canon pointé en ta direction, il dépasse du blouson, aucun problème mon con* 



BROOOOP BROOOP BROWLPPW

----------


## Aleas

Petite sortie d'appui en IL2 type 3M près de Leninsk.

Attaque d'un convoi, estimation de la distance grâce aux tracantes des mitrailleuses.


Roquettes lancées ! (j'ai oublié de régler le tir des roquettes sur 2 par 2 et j'ai shoot les 4 d'un coup...la faute à mes missions anti-navire en beaufighter :s )


Et on revieeeeeeeent !


Passage à la PTAB de 2.5Kg sur la colonne de panzers :


Ça pète de partout !




Et ensuite retour à la base et attéro tout en douceur, bonne petite mission.

----------


## Dorak

Tiens, du Morgoth en HD.

----------


## WoweeZowee

> Petite sortie d'appui en IL2 type 3M près de Leninsk.
> 
> Attaque d'un convoi, estimation de la distance grâce aux tracantes des mitrailleuses.
> http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/v...photo/IL21.jpg
> 
> Roquettes lancées ! (j'ai oublié de régler le tir des roquettes sur 2 par 2 et j'ai shoot les 4 d'un coup...la faute à mes missions anti-navire en beaufighter :s )
> http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/v...photo/IL22.jpg
> 
> Et on revieeeeeeeent !
> ...


J'aime bien, pourtant les jeux de navions, c'est pas mon truc. Des comme ça, plus souvent Aleas  ::):  
J'aime surtout les teintes, en fait.

----------


## Marty

> Et ensuite retour à la base et *apéro* tout en douceur, bonne petite mission.


 :tired: 
Je suis le seul à avoir lu ca ?

Bravo la RAF !

----------


## Morgoth

> J'aime bien, pourtant les jeux de navions, c'est pas mon truc. Des comme ça, plus souvent Aleas  
> J'aime surtout les teintes, en fait.


Justement, dans le jeu ça ne ressemble pas à ça. Même avec tout à fond.  ::siffle:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 00h57 ----------




> Tiens, du Morgoth en HD.


T'as raté mes images en HD.  :Emo: 

---------- Post ajouté à 00h58 ----------

Voilà à quoi ça ressemble en fait (tout à fond + le Pack C6 v1.3 qui améliore des tonnes de choses  ::wub:: ) :

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...ostcount=14788

----------


## Erkin_

Quelques secondes avant de mourir. L'oeil du lynx !

----------


## Morgoth

Il est quand même superbe ce jeu. J'oserais presque dire dommage que ce soit pour un simulateur de chasse.  :Bave:

----------


## Ouate ?!

> Quelques secondes avant de mourir. L'oeil du lynx !
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/3/1/3/7/c/th...9a53802225.jpg


Tu t'es fait tiré dessus par un collègue bourré  ::blink::

----------


## Erkin_

Morgoth : Il est clairement magnifique, et tout aussi bon au niveau sonore.

Ouate ?! : Non, je parle de la biche entre les deux arbres que j'ai abattu juste après la screen.

----------


## Darkath

Question : c'est mieux Homeworld 2 ou Sins of a solar empire ?

----------


## Aleas

> Justement, dans le jeu ça ne ressemble pas à ça. Même avec tout à fond.


Mais il est méchant...il me casse mes effets !

C'est pas parce que tu joue sur un appareil électroménager que tu dois te venger en dévoilant la terrible vérité !  ::ninja::

----------


## darkgrievous

> [/COLOR]Voilà à quoi ça ressemble en fait (tout à fond + le Pack C6 v1.3 qui améliore des tonnes de choses ) :
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...ostcount=14788


Et voila à quoi ca ressemble en version out of the box  :^_^:

----------


## Aleas

Ouais mais faut pas jouer avec un HUD ça casse l'immersion !  ::o: 
Pis bon, un p'tit mod graphique, un bon GROS pack, et il peut se montrer très joli et surtout 'authentique' même sans retouches !

edit: je viens de voir sur le topic de la loose que tu venais de réinstaller le bouzin  ::P:

----------


## cooly08

GTA IV, il est quand même super beau sur pc. On dirait pas qu'il date de 2008  :Bave: 

Dommage que l'optimisation pc soit si bancale mais on arrive quand même à y jouer tranquille.  ::):

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Quelques secondes avant de mourir. L'oeil du lynx !
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/3/1/3/7/c/th...9a53802225.jpg


Gaffe, tu va prendre des points.  ::siffle::

----------


## darkgrievous

> Pis bon, un p'tit mod graphique, un bon GROS pack, et il peut se montrer très joli et surtout 'authentique' même sans retouches !


T'inquiète la pack all aircraft et la 50 aine de skin c'est prévu pour demain (ou tout à l'heure)  :;):

----------


## NeoOoeN

> Il est quand même superbe ce jeu. J'oserais presque dire dommage que ce soit pour un simulateur de chasse.


Et encore, les screens sont vraiment moches par rapport au rendu ingame je trouve. La forêt est incroyablement vivante, c'est assez bluffant. Insectes, herbes, oiseaux, arbres... Bref, vraiment à tester même si le principe est limite. (on peut très bien se contenter de chasser sa proie sans la tuer aussi, chose que je fais le plus souvent)

----------


## Dolcinni

Je m'amuse comme un petit fou avec l'éditeur.

----------


## Mike&Maggie



----------


## Morgoth

> Question : c'est mieux Homeworld 2 ou Sins of a solar empire ?


Bonne question. En tout cas niveau graphismes / Design y'en a un qui a largement ma préférence.

Par contre Homeworld 2 faut mieux XP pour y jouer, visiblement il foire pas mal avec Vista (7 je ne sais point).

Par contre il déchire toujours autant 6 ans et demi après.

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Ce n'est pas parce qu'on a créé un sujet exprès dans le forum STALKER qu'il faut vous laisser tranquilles  ::): 
Donc, voici un peu de STALKER Call of Priyat, plus contemplatif et tranquille que les précédents.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Et une mise à mort, une ! 
> 
> http://uppix.net/e/5/7/c7315002baf86...ac23c0e4tt.jpg


D'ailleurs, si quelqu'un a une solution pour le faire fonctionner sur Seven, je suis preneur. J'suis trop en manque  là  :Emo:

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Quelques screens flatteurs de ma nouvelle map pour TMNf  :B): 


Spoiler Alert! 


Les fans de F-ZERO apprécieront

  ::wub:: 
Sur TMX : F-ZERO Red Canyon II

----------


## Dark Fread



----------


## RUPPY

> Et une mise à mort, une ! 
> 
> http://uppix.net/e/5/7/c7315002baf86...ac23c0e4tt.jpg


Tiens, je vais exhumer ma boite de la cave, c'est typiquement le genre de jeu que je me referai bien après toutes ces années, je l'avais complément zappé (huouuu, je suis vilain  :Emo: ). Je me suis fais Nexus il y a un an avec énormement de plaisir, j'espère avoir gardé mon âme de grand Stratéguerre de l'espace...au regard des screens, c'est du tout bon, ma femme te remercie Morgoth  :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/59d...114469b44a.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c1d...dda71faba9.jpg


Excellent !  ::o: 

C'est un mod ou c'est d'origine qu'on peut lancer autant de grappin ?

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/75b...5789f6810c.jpg


Ah Saladin à la charge !!! Il me tente ce jeu la...  ::rolleyes:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 21h54 ----------




> Descent.
> 
> Niveau 16 :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/82a5fff...54abe4dfac.jpg
> 
> Deux grandes salles, dont une avec un téléporteur automatique de monstres.
> 
> Niveau 17 :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/6668fbb...5ace070e24.jpg
> ...


Putain tu me crois si je te dis que je trouve ce jeu beau??  ::):

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Ah Saladin à la charge !!! Il me tente ce jeu la... 
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 21h54 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Putain tu me crois si je te dis que je trouve ce jeu beau??


Tu t'adresses à Ducon là, hein.  ::): 

Edit : Tyler, c'est avec un trainer si je ne m'abuse, cf le topic idoine.

----------


## hommedumatch

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/59d...114469b44a.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c1d...dda71faba9.jpg


Hehe ajoutes-y quelques explosions avec ça.
*
Just Cause 2* : Panao Airlines vous souhaite un bon voyage à bord.

----------


## Tyler Durden

*Borderlands* mon jeu coup de coeur.




Un petit coté _Another World_

----------


## Morgoth

> Tiens, je vais exhumer ma boite de la cave, c'est typiquement le genre de jeu que je me referai bien après toutes ces années, je l'avais complément zappé (huouuu, je suis vilain ). Je me suis fais Nexus il y a un an avec énormement de plaisir, j'espère avoir gardé mon âme de grand Stratéguerre de l'espace...au regard des screens, c'est du tout bon, ma femme te remercie Morgoth


T'inquiètes pas. Je n'avais pas joué à un RTS dans l'espace depuis plus de 6 ans, j'ai réinstallé HW2 comme ça, histoire de, ben... super-addictif.  :Bave:   ::ninja:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 00h07 ----------




> D'ailleurs, si quelqu'un a une solution pour le faire fonctionner sur Seven, je suis preneur. J'suis trop en manque  là


Visiblement c'est la protection qui pose problème. A priori, ce serait _SecuROM_. Tente une mise à jour, sinon peut-être les contacter. 

http://forums.relicnews.com/showthread.php?t=142144

----------


## skyblazer

> Putain tu me crois si je te dis que je trouve ce jeu beau??


Il vieillit super bien Descent. Surtout avec les ports OpenGL qui permettent de monter en résolution, je trouve que le jeu vieillit très bien. Même le gameplay finalement réussit à être assez original (plus proche d'un shattered horizon sans toute la partie gravité que d'un FPS banal).
Et les musiques de Descent 2 sont super.

EDIT: et d'ailleurs ducon, pourquoi jouer en 640x480 ? Pour rester dans les conditions d'origine ? Parce que l'écran/la machine ne supporte pas plus ?

----------


## Olipro

*Arma 2*

Résultat d'une chasse à l'homme (sur plusieurs dizaines de Km²)
La pose des chasseurs après la battue, devant le corps inerte de la proie.

----------


## Riley

> *Arma 2*
> 
> Résultat d'une chasse à l'homme (sur plusieurs dizaines de Km²)
> La pose des chasseurs après la battue
> 
> http://uppix.net/e/c/c/1de08b435b846...d8b852cctt.jpg



J'suis sur que c'est à cause des pets de Narnn que vous nous avez repérés.

----------


## Kadehar

Cherchez deux proies sur cette image : 



Solution : 

Spoiler Alert! 


http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/9655/arma2ba.png

----------


## Morgoth

Mais quelle tuerie ce jeu, c'en est indécent.  :Bave:

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Mais quelle tuerie ce jeu, c'en est indécent. 
> 
> http://uppix.net/4/5/5/e0fbaa14606f8...b0889bdett.jpg


Dire que je l'ai prêté à un gars qui a disparu depuis... :Emo:

----------


## cooly08

Pour la bonne cause 2.

----------


## Jean Pale

*Stalk....ArmA 2 :*

----------


## Silver

- Là c'est quand j'ai gagné dans le désert.


- Là c'est quand j'ai gagné avec une meuf'.


- Là c'est quand j'ai gagné à la montagne.

----------


## ducon

> Putain tu me crois si je te dis que je trouve ce jeu beau??


Oui, pourquoi ?  ::):

----------


## Dark Fread

> Envoyé par Dark Fread
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/59d...114469b44a.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c1d...dda71faba9.jpg
> 
> 
> Excellent ! 
> ...


Là, je suis encore sur la demo + Bolopatch. En vanilla, on ne peut lancer qu'un seul grappin  ::):

----------


## hommedumatch

*GTA 3*
Ca faisait un bail que je n'y avais pas touché. Je ne me souviens pas avoir autant souffert avec la marche arrière des voitures, c'est bizarrement lent. Il fonctionne à merveille sous Vista et Seven et ça change d'y jouer en 1680x1050 au lieu de 800x600 à l'époque!

----------


## LeBabouin

Avec la mod Sub Flags for SH5.

----------


## Dorak

Han !

----------


## Dark Fread

> *Stalk....ArmA 2 :*
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/727...7e274fb1dd.jpg


Nom du mod ?  :Bave: 
Edit : ah ok, Conspiracies - Rising Dead (cf topic des mods ArmA2)

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Hop ! Le Grand Bleu II  ::lol::

----------


## Graine

Bon c'est sur qu'après Foza 3 Ca fait un choc.

Cela dit pas si difficile que ca cette course si c'est de celle la dont tout le monde parle comme a "s'arracher les cheveux".

----------


## Anonyme871

:ouaiouai:  
T'as sans doute la version patchée.

----------


## Graine

Ah oui je pensais pas au patch enfin j'ai la version hit collection elle doit etre effectivement patché.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Hop, un peu de Command & Conquer 4

----------


## Itsulow

Honte à toi, tu cautionne un  massacre de la saga et de plus un système de DRM pourris.
AU BUCHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PS: Ironie messieurs, ironie...

----------


## Shapa

> Honte à toi, tu cautionne un  massacre de la saga et de plus un système de DRM pourris.
> AU BUCHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PS: Ironie messieurs, ironie...


Non pas besoin d'ironie t'as raison.

----------


## gripoil

Moi je remercie metal destroyer de poster des screens de tous ces jeux qui ne m'ont même pas donné envie d'en regarder les screenshots. (Et de tous les bons jeux qu'il poste aussi parceque faut pas déconner y'en a des bien  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Darkath

> Bon c'est sur qu'après Foza 3 Ca fait un choc.


Je sais pas dans Forza 3 même a 200km/h j'ai l'impression d'aller à 50 ...

----------


## --Lourd--

Eve, il fait bon y vivre.

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Eve, il fait bon y vivre.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ad2...3b122664bd.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d45...098a298d89.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ef3...b93daef64b.jpg


Caldari.  :tired:

----------


## --Lourd--

> Caldari.


Gallente  :tired:

----------


## Okxyd

> Gallente


geek  :tired:

----------


## Olipro

Arma 2 : Chasse à l'homme
Pichet Goulu et Tim abattus après 2 kilomètres de course. Gibier stressé, pas bon pour le dîner.
Les chasseurs
(à la batterie) Narnn et Riley
(devant) Froggy Nonok Marn, Kadehar, Satan
(photographe) Olipro

----------


## Riley

Dommage que j'ai pas pris le screen avant de tuer Satanae ^^

----------


## --Lourd--

> geek


Connard  :tired:

----------


## Morgoth

Y'a du monde...  :B):

----------


## KiwiX

> - Là c'est quand j'ai gagné dans le désert.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/881...70edd69142.jpg
> 
> - Là c'est quand j'ai gagné avec une meuf'.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/40e...84393938a7.jpg
> 
> - Là c'est quand j'ai gagné à la montagne.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/da2...f968b83696.jpg


C'est vraiment laid M&B.

----------


## Aleas

Bravo Morgoth...mon emploi du temps n'avait vraiment pas besoin de ça !  ::(: 

Je ne devrais pas le réinstaller ni y mettre le mod Complex ni...

*regarde la barre d'installation*

Je suis faaaaaaaible.  ::|:

----------


## Jasoncarthes

> C'est vraiment laid M&B.


 :tired:

----------


## KiwiX

> 


Arsenal of democracy, c'est beau par contre :



 ::ninja::

----------


## Canard WC

*Age Of Conan* (Putain quel gâchis ce jeu !!!)

Une scène qui m'avait bien fait marrer à Tortage !

----------


## Sk-flown

> Honte à toi, tu cautionne un  massacre de la saga et de plus un système de DRM pourris.
> AU BUCHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PS: Ironie messieurs, ironie...


Faudrait déjà les avoir payés pour cautionner...

----------


## hommedumatch

> *Age Of Conan* (Putain quel gâchis ce jeu !!!)
> 
> Une scène qui m'avait bien fait marrer à Tortage !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/557c...c8b1e6402c.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/1117...67ee429c64.jpg


Comme c'est magnifique de faire plusieurs choses à la fois  :^_^: 
(Vu de loin, on pourrait croire qu'il tire une corde)

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Mirror's Edge.



Et là, la version PC et console.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Quelle horreur.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Quelle horreur.


Tu parles évidemment du screen console.



 :tired:

----------


## Itsulow

Non, du screen pc, Fayfay est un fervent supporter du 720p il a déjà démontrer à tout le x86 forum que c'est l'avenir.

----------


## Anonyme2016

J'avais jamais vu ça, un filtre myopie.

----------


## Morgoth

> Bravo Morgoth...mon emploi du temps n'avait vraiment pas besoin de ça ! 
> 
> Je ne devrais pas le réinstaller ni y mettre le mod Complex ni...
> 
> *regarde la barre d'installation*
> 
> Je suis faaaaaaaible.


Ça a l'air bien comme Mod. Bon, ça ne tournera jamais sur mon appareil électroménager mais bon. Tentons. Ha bah non, impossible de télécharger.  ::o:

----------


## Dorak

Mirror's Edge... j'ai jamais autant aimé un schéma de couleur dans un jeu, auparavant. 

Ya une impression de grande classe qui se dégage des éléments.

----------


## Aleas

Complex est dispo en dernière version via modb. Par contre ça télécharge trèèèès lentement...

Et j'ai un bug sur Homeworld2 tout juste réinstallé...impossible de zoomer/dezoomer ou de naviguer sur le plan de jeu. GRUMPH !  :tired: 

Edit : Ohoh en fait il prend bien les commandes sollicitées (enfin pas le zoom  :tired: ) mais avec 20 secondes de retard et en saccadant à mort  ::cry::

----------


## Dark Fread

> J'avais jamais vu ça, un filtre myopie.


Nan mais c'est truqué sa comparaison screenesque, non ? Il me semble qu'il y a un effet de profondeur de champ dans Mirror's Edge qui se comporte un peu étrangement, parfois. Du genre, je suis devant un mur, la mise au point est faite sur le mur, le reste est flou, mais en me décalant légèrement, tout devient net.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

::ninja:: 

J'ai aussi mis blur=true dans le fichier ini sans être sûr que ça en rajoute une couche. 
J'm'ennuie aujourd'hui, je voulais troller.

----------


## Morgoth

> Le premier HomeWorld m'avait laissé pantois, maniable, la carte 3D, la difficulté.
> D'ailleurs y a un 3 qui devait sortir je crois.


Le 3 n'est plus à l'ordre du jour, sauf miracle.

Un beau combat :

----------


## Morgoth

> Complex est dispo en dernière version via modb. Par contre ça télécharge trèèèès lentement...
> 
> Et j'ai un bug sur Homeworld2 tout juste réinstallé...impossible de zoomer/dezoomer ou de naviguer sur le plan de jeu. GRUMPH ! 
> 
> Edit : Ohoh en fait il prend bien les commandes sollicitées (enfin pas le zoom ) mais avec 20 secondes de retard et en saccadant à mort


T'es sous quel OS (à moelle) ?  ::o:

----------


## bixente

> Le 3 n'est plus à l'ordre du jour, sauf miracle.


D'où tu tiens ça ?

Au contraire, la licence a été récupérée par Relic qui a d'ailleurs remis à disposition une démo jouable du premier pour les dix ans.

Avec un peu d'espoir, un troisième volet est déjà en développement.

----------


## Morgoth

> D'où tu tiens ça ?
> 
> Au contraire, la licence a été récupérée par Relic qui a d'ailleurs remis à disposition une démo jouable du premier pour les dix ans.
> 
> Avec un peu d'espoir, un troisième volet est déjà en développement.


Ah ben ouais, _mea culpa_, j'avais mal lu la date du topic en question...  ::ninja:: 

Forcément au bout de quatre ans la situation a changé.

----------


## Aleas

> T'es sous quel OS (à moelle) ?


Un XP Pro...c'est ça qui me fait peur.  ::O:

----------


## gripoil

> Moi ce qui me désole c'est que vous prenez tout au 1er degré, surtout que je me nuance grave en plus.


T'as qu'a changer d'avatar connard !  :tired: 
*
Hop Sam & Max episode 4.*


TABOURET§§§!!!



 ::cry::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Mount & Blade Warband


Là je ne veux même pas savoir ce qui a bien pu se passer...



Ensemble jusque dans la mort, si c'est pas beau.

----------


## Morgoth

_Aie confiance..._

----------


## EvilPNMI

Sam & Max, Comic sans MS en Caps Lock... Un monde qui s'écroule...

----------


## Hamtarotaro

Final Fantasy VI sur Zsnes


You failed!

----------


## Silver

En multi il y a des ninjas qui se battent sous l'eau.


Les nords sont quand même bien bandants. (Je ne savais pas quoi dire pour cette image  ::ninja:: )


Il est pas beau mon écusson ?  :B):

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> En multi il y a des ninjas qui se battent sous l'eau.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/696...338fd088c5.jpg
> 
> Les nords sont quand même bien bandants. (Je ne savais pas quoi dire pour cette image )
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0a0...4bf0d4763b.jpg
> 
> Il est pas beau mon écusson ? 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5f8...bec8e68833.jpg


Putain mais c'est les cartes multis ça? Parce que j'ai jamais vu ça sur la démo de la campagne.

----------


## yggdrahsil

> Putain mais c'est les cartes multis ça? Parce que j'ai jamais vu ça sur la démo de la campagne.


  J'avoue être complétement fan de la map avec la mer  ::wub::

----------


## Ezechiel

Je viens de virer 12 posts de plus. Je répète: les conversations n'ayant pas directement à faire avec le screen n'ont rien à faire là, y a des topics dédiés de jeux pour ça. Et C'est relou de tomber sur une demi page de HS/flood/troll tous les 4 screenshots. 
Je concidère toujours la possibilité de foutre des points systématiques sur ce topic à tout HS... Certain me trouveront trop gentil de pas être déjà passé à la méthode radicale.

----------


## Star-Platinum

Je me suis mis une bonne branlée à moi-même.

----------


## Morgoth

Un peu de _Swat 3_, le jeu encore plus difficile qu'_HM2_.  ::cry::

----------


## KiwiX

Tu sais qu'on pourrait se faire des SWAT 4 en multi ?  :tired:  Ah swat 3  :Bave:  j'avais du faire une centaine de fois la démo avec le magazin.

----------


## Dolcinni

Ha ha, Swat 3 et sa VF atroce.

"Lève les mains !"
"Bien dit !"

----------


## Morgoth

> Ha ha, Swat 3 et sa VF atroce.
> 
> "Lève les mains !"
> "Bien dit !"


C'est presque aussi autant pire (sic) que celles de CS "Ça va péter !" et de Monde-Maison : Cataclysme avec ses dialogues à se tirer une balle.

---------- Post ajouté à 19h15 ----------




> Tu sais qu'on pourrait se faire des SWAT 4 en multi ?  Ah swat 3  j'avais du faire une centaine de fois la démo avec le magazin.


J'ai aussi le 4 (d'ailleurs j'étais super fort à une époque  :Emo: ) mais pas la suite au Syndicat du Ketchup.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Ha ha, Swat 3 et sa VF atroce.
> 
> "Lève les mains !"
> "Bien dit !"


On passe en DYNAMIQUE ! 

Red Faction Guerrilla, fraîchement patché : 

Route barrée, j'ai dit. 



Whattheffffff...!


La DDE de Mars vaut pas mieux que sur Terre, regardez-moi ces nids de poules.

----------


## Vonslead

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6e2...a2f921a54a.jpg
> 
> Je me suis mis une bonne branlée à moi-même.


C'est quoi le format de ton paquet?

----------


## Flod

Toujours aussi joli, avec de beaux effets de lumière. (Toujours aussi peu fluide, par moment  ::o: ). Par contre les ennemis c'est pas trop ça. S'ils sont pas vilains à regarder, il faut avouer qu'en mouvement c'est pas formidable. 

Notez aussi qu'un figurant de Stalker c'est glissé sur une de ces images.  ::lol::

----------


## Darkath

J'aime beaucoup la dernière  ::):

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Interception des troupe du roi roddock en plein territoire swadien, revue des effectifs avant le combat, une vingtaine d'arbalettier swadiens et tout autant d'huscards nordique  ::wub::  


On se prépare à contenir la vague d'ennemie arrivant en première ligne mais.... 
ils me semble bien nombreux la (224 et nous 50 )





Hereusement ils nous auras suffis de tuer a peine la motiée d'entre eux pour qu'il fuissent tels les couards qu'ils sont 




Plus tard ayant affaire à une invasion en bonnet de forme sarranide (a peu pres 1000) nous n'étions plus que 8 survivant à la fin de la première vagues :
Inutiles de dire qu'a la deuxième vague je me retrouvais ficelé entre les main des sarannides

Du sang pour le dieux du sang  ::wub::

----------


## Morgoth

Sinon moi j'ai chaud aux propulseurs arrières là :



D'ailleurs je suis mourru quelques instants après.

Ce jeu est incroyablement difficile (et je suis en _normal_, il y encore deux niveaux de difficulté supérieurs).

----------


## Pluton

Oldschool, t'entends ?§§§


 :Bave: 
Mon pixel touche à mes 2352FPS t'entends ???§§§

----------


## LeBabouin

J'y crois pas que j'ai réussi à sortir les 2 branleurs de leur trou!


Bielles, soupapes et culbuteurs à fond les ballons.


Euh non je disais : tu bois cake chose ?


Pas mégalo djà.

----------


## Sysco

La ville de Bordeaux façons Lotro  ::):

----------


## Star-Platinum

> C'est quoi le format de ton paquet?


Un maxi size s'pèce de gros dégoûtant.

C'est un T1 pour le fun, je redécouvre Magic auquel je connaissais pas grand chose mais qui m'avait bien emballé.



D'ailleurs si y a des gens qui veulent multi sans prise de tête et qui ont pas peur du noob, faites-moi signe.

----------


## Le Biclarel

Dragon Age





 ::lol::

----------


## ikarad

*M&M V: Darkside of xeen*
Le joli gremlin


Venez gouter à mes melons OGM


Ma future demeure


Il est pas content et il m'empêche de rentrer (bouuuuuuuuhhhhhhhh)

----------


## Caparzo

Dragon Age sans bug  ::wub::  (j'ai de la chance à ce niveau, j'en ai jamais eu)

----------


## KiwiX

Gripoil, si tu me lis, ce post t'est dédié  :Emo: 

Owned 1

Owned 2

Owned 3



Le bon temps  :Emo:

----------


## Pluton

> Dragon Age sans bug  (j'ai de la chance à ce niveau, j'en ai jamais eu)
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/98a...5429add207.jpg


Plus je vois de screens, plus je trouve ce jeu laid, ils ont réussi à réitérer l'exploit d'Oblivion en matière de visages inexpressifs, clonesques, sans teint ni forme.

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> Plus je vois de screens, plus je trouve ce jeu laid, ils ont réussi à réitérer l'exploit d'Oblivion en matière de visages inexpressifs, clonesques, sans teint ni forme.


Ouais... maintenant mate les vidéos. C'est loin d'être Oblivion durant les dialogues et les combats.

----------


## NitroG42

> Gripoil, si tu me lis, ce post t'est dédié 
> 
> Owned 1
> 
> Owned 2
> 
> Owned 3
> 
> http://kiwix.ki.funpic.de/forum/img/cpc/css/cmb.png
> ...


Rah bordel...
Bon on se le fait ce serveur css ?

----------


## gripoil

> Gripoil, si tu me lis, ce post t'est dédié 
> 
> Owned 1
> 
> Owned 2
> 
> Owned 3
> 
> http://kiwix.ki.funpic.de/forum/img/cpc/css/cmb.png
> ...


 :^_^: 

L'autre jour j'ai essayé de rejouer. J'ai vomis ...

----------


## KiwiX

> Rah bordel...
> Bon on se le fait ce serveur css ?


Quand vous voulez  :Emo: 




> L'autre jour j'ai essayé de rejouer. J'ai vomis ...




Allez, quoi ! Un peu de bonne volonté.

----------


## Rikimaru

*WoW*
Mon p'tit elf de sang.



---------- Post ajouté à 15h12 ----------

Mon futur stuff

 ::wub::

----------


## Darkath

> *WoW*
> Mon p'tit elf de sang.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/140...176baba2d5.jpg
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 15h12 ----------
> 
> Mon futur stuff
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c6a...b23d6cf0cf.jpg


 ::wacko::

----------


## Dorak

Oh mon dieu un type qui joue à WoW, c'est dramatique.

*WAKE THE FUCK UP DAMNIT.*

Bon par contre le fait qu'il joue avec un gayelf, kikoomoniste qui plus est, oui c'est problématique. Mais ça, c'est une autre histoire™.

----------


## Crackhead Funky

Stalker Clear sky + Complete




Mais dit moi tu transporte quoi dans ton sac coco??

----------


## schnak

> Oldschool, t'entends ?§§§
> 
> http://imgur.com/V6qlO.jpg
> 
> Mon pixel touche à mes 2352FPS t'entends ???§§§


Dis, tu m'a poussé à faire des recherches sur ce jeu que je connaissais pas du tout (et qui me botte bien). J'oserais pas te demander de faire un topic dessus (et j'y connais trop peu pour me lancer là dedans), donc je me contenterais de quelques question : 

1. Il est trouvable où (où plutôt, où l'as-tu trouvé ? )

2. Je suppose qu'il n'existe pas de version sous-titrée en Français (enfin c'est un faux problème ça)

3. J'ai un pc de chie (mais de chie hein) qui a en plus la tare d'être sous Vista, ça tournerais impec ? 

4. Pas trop "hard" pour une personne qui n'a connu des rpg à l'ancienne ?

----------


## Morgoth

Un petit vol en Me-262 sous B-17 II :



Avec Swat 3, l'expression "_être vert_" prend tout son sens !  ::o:

----------


## ducon

> EDIT: et d'ailleurs ducon, pourquoi jouer en 640x480 ? Pour rester dans les conditions d'origine ? Parce que l'écran/la machine ne supporte pas plus ?


Parce que j’ai gardé la résolution d’origine, et ça fait des copies d’écran moins lourdes.

----------


## Rikimaru

> wat


Yes il est ou le wow killeur ? ::O:  ::O: 

---------- Post ajouté à 20h44 ----------

Aller cadeau

----------


## Morgoth

Le Design fait peur.  ::mellow:: 

Sinon Swat 3, c'est aussi une modélisation impressionnante de rats de garage  ::o:  :

----------


## KaMy

> Chevalier en armure tout ça.


Palanain?

Sinon ça fait zarbi de voir une UI pas tripotée genre

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

C'est... coloré.

----------


## Morgoth

Attention chérie ça va trancher.  :Bave:

----------


## KaMy

@ Green : J'ai volontairement mis une UI abusay mais un truc plus raisonnable et avec des infos utiles (pas les mêmes choses x2 en kikoo énorme et des infos de cible de cible de tout un raid etc etc pour un rogue ce qui est proprement inutile) ça peut donner ça :



@ Morgoth : D'ou elle sort cette épée ça me dit rien  ::huh::

----------


## Silver

Les couleurs Teletubbies ça pique les yeux quand même...  ::mellow:: 

Vite, du Warband !


Ils se sont lâchés sur l'architecture moyen-orientale quand même.

----------


## Frypolar

> @ Morgoth : D'ou elle sort cette épée ça me dit rien


Edition GOTY si je me rappelle bien. Ça rajoutait un grappin aussi.

----------


## Edell

Allez moi aussi je poste un screen de mon mmo dont personne ne veut entendre parler  :;): 


*(swg vit dans la mort)*  ::P: h34r:

----------


## touriste

> Les couleurs Teletubbies ça pique les yeux quand même... 
> 
> Vite, du Warband !
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/61a...a4a1dd90bf.jpg
> 
> Ils se sont lâchés sur l'architecture moyen-orientale quand même.


Kessessé ce warband ?

----------


## Anonyme2016

:tired:

----------


## Le Biclarel

> Kessessé ce warband ?


Je le savais que les bandeaux publicitaires sur ce fofo n'étaient pas assez gros  :;):

----------


## Dorak

Une interface comme ça, c'est mieux  ::lol::  . Par contre c'est pénible à configurer.

----------


## Yggdrasill88

> Attention chérie ça va trancher. 
> 
> http://uppix.net/e/7/c/a9329ea0f54f1...db493605tt.jpg


 ::o:  Le meilleur jeu en ligne, bien mieux que toutes les bouses d'aujourd'hui  ::wub::

----------


## Ezechiel

> On va se prendre des points pour flood mais tant pis :
> 
> _Remember..._


Nonon, je crie beaucoup mais j'en ai pas encore mis... J'efface par contre hein.

Ah bin si, ensuite, les vannes sur Wow, je tacle.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Nonon, je crie beaucoup mais j'en ai pas encore mis... J'efface par contre hein.
> 
> Ah bin si, ensuite, les vannes sur Wow, je tacle.


Surtout que ça fait plus rire.

----------


## Ezechiel

Bin c'est pas pour Wow, ça je m'en bats les reins. C'est juste que ça fait une semaine que je vire 20 messages useless par jour sur ce topic et je me dis que certains vont finir par assumer que c'est le mode de fonctionnement: "c'est cool, on peut flood, on bavarde, on prend des nouvelles, et puis le soir y a le modo qui passe pour laisser que les screenshots et le topic reste propre". 
En fait c'est nul comme système. Donc j'ai foutu des points à peut prêt à tout le monde sur la page précédente. Ouala. Bisoux. 
Et oui, mes modérations doivent paraîtres transparentes pour les mecs qui débarquent, mais sur, par exemple, la page d'avant, il y a à peu prêt 30 posts que vous voyez pas et que moi je vois encore... Bin même en sachant que je les ai virés et que j'ai foutu des points, je les trouve lourds.

----------


## Percolator42

> Attention chérie ça va trancher. 
> 
> http://uppix.net/e/7/c/a9329ea0f54f1...db493605tt.jpg


Tu joue encore à ut99 online??
Contacte moi si tu veux te faire des parties, ou ajoute moi sur steam : Percolator42

----------


## touriste

> Je le savais que les bandeaux publicitaires sur ce fofo n'étaient pas assez gros 
> 
> http://mountandblade.gamedroid.hu/wp...nds-cover1.jpg



Ah bah dites mount & blade.  :tired:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Nonon, je crie beaucoup mais j'en ai pas encore mis... J'efface par contre hein.
> 
> Ah bin si, ensuite, les vannes sur Wow, je tacle.


Rhooo... On ne faisait pas un débat non plus... C'était juste 4 malheureux posts nostalgiques, pas du flood.

----------


## ducon

Descent

Niveau 20 :


Des téléporteurs à monstres et un truc pour recharger les laser → ouine.

Niveau 21 :


Le boss de fin de niveau est caché derrière le cube rouge.

Niveau secret :


Encore de la ouine.

Niveau 22 :


Un joli hypercube.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Rhooo... On ne faisait pas un débat non plus... C'était juste 4 malheureux posts nostalgiques, pas du flood.


D'ailleurs j'ai pas mis de point aux nostalgiques des idiots. Juste au flood wow. Mais j'ai tout viré par contre.

----------


## Strife

J'aime bien, il était loin d'être moche...




Descent-> ::wub::

----------


## Le Biclarel

Disciples III (la démo Russe)

Pour ceux qui veulent essayer http://ru.akella.com/Game.aspx?id=378&mode=demos

----------


## Strife

Il a un gros gourdin ton perso en 1ère image! ::O: 


*Part se cacher*

Il y a une date de prévue pour ce petit jeu?

----------


## Le Biclarel

> Il a un gros gourdin ton perso en 1ère image!
> 
> 
> *Part se cacher*
> 
> Il y a une date de prévue pour ce petit jeu?


Il est déjà sorti en Russie, Kalypso Media va s'occuper de la distribution en Europe, pas de date précise, mais il est annoncé pour l'été 2010

Kalypso Media to Bring Disciples III to North America, Western Europe and Asia Pacific


Epic turn-based sword and sorcery title coming in summer 2010 for PC

Worms, Bracknell, Baltimore - March 8th, 2010
Kalypso Media, a global publisher of award-winning PC and console games, is pleased to announce an agreement with game developer and publisher Akella that grants Kalypso Media the rights to market and publish Disciples III: Renaissance in North America, Western Europe and Asia Pacific territories. Disciples III: Renaissance is a standalone turn-based RPG/strategy game set in an expansive fantasy world, offering players action, adventure and glory. Stunning 3D environments, three playable races, and multiplayer functionality all combine to offer an outstanding gameplay experience. Kalypso Media will release Disciples III: Renaissance in summer 2010 on Windows PC.

“Disciples III: Renaissance is a perfect fit with Kalypso’s portfolio of top-quality strategy games, and we are excited to partner with Akella to release this title to gamers around the world,” said Simon Hellwig, Managing Director, Kalypso Media. “Disciples III is poised to take this award-winning strategy franchise to the next level by appealing to existing fans and newcomers to the series.”

“Everyone at Akella has a deep respect and love for the Disciples brand,” said Dmitry Arkhipov, Vice-President of Development at Akella. “Our team is dedicated and passionate about ensuring that Disciples III: Renaissance takes the franchise further by providing fans more dynamic gameplay and deeper strategies in an incredibly atmospheric and rich 3D world. Kalypso is the perfect partner to work with to ensure that Disciples III: Renaissance will be delivered to gamers around the world.”

Disciples III: Renaissance is the next title in the award winning Disciples series and represents a leap forward in the evolution of the turn-based RPG/strategy genre. Building on the successes of the first two games, Disciples III: Renaissance introduces a host of new features as well as the compelling gameplay that made the previous titles so popular.

Key features:
• Three playable races - The Empire, the Legions of the Damned and the Elven Alliance. Each race has unique units and city designs.
• Cities, locations, units and other game assets are now represented in full 3D
• Advances in gameplay allow increased fluidity in multiplayer games and less downtime in single-player games
• A new upgrade system allows the player to assign attributes to their leader units. This system employs inventories and new stats and abilities
• Visual representation of characters’ equipped armor, weapons and artifacts

----------


## Strife

Woké! :;):  Merci!

----------


## Vonslead

Ça a l'air à la mode les screens de wow, donc je n'ai pas honte d'en poster.

----------


## Agathia

Ah WoW... Pfiou, trois ans dessus, avec un seul personnage, je m'étais éclaté comme pas possible sur ce jeu! Quoi qu'on en dise, l'univers de ce jeu est vraiment terrible, et c'est avec beaucoup de nostalgie que je repense à tous ces bons moments en guildes, les bonnes rigolades, les découvertes de chaque nouvelles zones, les instances, les boss, LE STUFF  ::wub::   ::P: 

Ca c'était de l'interface :

Screen prit une quizaine de jours avec mon arrêt  ::cry:: 

Avec ça je pouvais tout à fait suivre l'état du raid et assister le lead, j'ai jamais trop compris ces interfaces qui bouffent la moitié de l'écran (certaines vont même jusqu'à redimensionner l'écran de jeu! En gros l'interface prend 30% de l'ecran au moins, sur un fond noir, et l'ecran de jeu est reduit pour occuper les 70% restants, mais c'est atroce  ::O:  )

Sinon, plus "actuel", bien que WoW soit toujours bien vivant, Age of Conan ! 

Khemi:




Petit problème cependant... La version Dx10 du jeu est quelque peu bugguée et avec mon tout nouvel ordi, je passe parfois de 40FPS+ à 5FPS durant une minute, alors qu'il ne se passe rien à l'écran et que l'ordi ne fait rien de particulier derrière... C'est bien dommage, parce que le jeu est vraiment superbe, et il me tarde de redécouvrir des zones telles que les vallées de Conall ou le Poitain...

----------


## Pelomar

Oui, devrais-je tenter ma chance ?  :tired:

----------


## gripoil

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5aa...138da6a425.jpg
> 
> Oui, devrais-je tenter ma chance ?


Elle est inconsciente c'est ça ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamasa

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5aa...138da6a425.jpg
> 
> Oui, devrais-je tenter ma chance ?


Non.
Visiblement elle a ses règles.

----------


## Pelomar

:Cigare:  Le coup de fusil a pompe dans le pare-brise, meilleure méthode pour choper une bagnole sans la moindre finesse.

----------


## Shapa

> Le coup de fusil a pompe dans le pare-brise, meilleure méthode pour choper une bagnole sans la moindre finesse.


T'es vraiment un grand romantique  :^_^: .

----------


## Darkath

> Le coup de fusil a pompe dans le pare-brise, meilleure méthode pour *choper dans une bagnole* sans la moindre finesse.


Fixed  ::):

----------


## Morgoth

_On passe en Dynamique !_ 



Ce jeu est bien trop difficile. On passe son temps à affronter des commandos qui foncent à 25 en pointe et qui commencent à tirer avant même de nous avoir aperçus (et partant nous butent sans qu'on puisse réagir).  ::lol::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Et ouais, être un zombie ça rend pas plus souple.

----------


## hommedumatch

> _On passe en Dynamique !_ 
> 
> http://uppix.net/7/c/f/f83508c8001cb...d8f4246att.jpg
> 
> Ce jeu est bien trop difficile. On passe son temps à affronter des commandos qui foncent à 25 en pointe et qui commencent à tirer avant même de nous avoir aperçus (et partant nous butent sans qu'on puisse réagir).


Moi j'ai eu du mal avec Swat 4, même en coop... Je m'amuse plus sur " The Régiment " .._Je posterai un screen plus tard.
_

----------


## Morgoth

Possesseur et grand fan des deux devant l'Éternel, je puis assurer que le 4 est plus simple (tout est relatif vu le niveau de difficulté du 3) que son prédécesseur. 

Par contre le 4 en multi (coop ou autre) c'est un must. Je vois mal comment ne pas s'y amuser.  ::o: 

The Régiment était assez médiocre si je me souviens des tests, ça avait l'air très bête et méchant, façon je recommence 50 fois la même mission pour la réussir. Un peu comme Swat 3 en fait.

----------


## Froyok

> Khemi:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e98...7c25370313.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cc8...63d06ede3b.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/107...edec632ab6.jpg
> 
> Petit problème cependant... La version Dx10 du jeu est quelque peu bugguée et avec mon tout nouvel ordi, je passe parfois de 40FPS+ à 5FPS durant une minute, alors qu'il ne se passe rien à l'écran et que l'ordi ne fait rien de particulier derrière... C'est bien dommage, parce que le jeu est vraiment superbe, et il me tarde de redécouvrir des zones telles que les vallées de Conall ou le Poitain...


 :tired:  Et mon zip de screens ?
J'attends...

Malheureusement j'ai pas trouvé beaucoup de screens en gross réso. Surtout que la ville que tu présente m'intéresse vachement.

----------


## Agathia

> Et mon zip de screens ?
> J'attends...
> 
> Malheureusement j'ai pas trouvé beaucoup de screens en gross réso. Surtout que la ville que tu présente m'intéresse vachement.


Ok ! ok!  ::P: 

C'est juste que là j'ai des projets à rendre et des exams qui arrivent alors pour jouer...  ::P: 
Par contre j'ai reçu mon nouvel écran, résolution 1920*1080, donc tu devrais ça chouette!  ::P:  Je t'envoie un zip quand j'aurai le temps (enfin plusieurs zip, on est vite limité en taille sur les mails.)

Pour éviter de flood, on en remet une couche de ce petit Age of Conan (qui devient grand /pub )

Encore un petit peu de Khemi avant de passer à autre chose :


La zone RPcul, y trouver des joueurs en train de se draguer n'est pas rare ici...


Hop, on change! On va chez les fiers Aquiloniens, à Tarantia la Vieille pour être plus précis :

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

C'est la vallée de Connal le plus classe  :Cigare:

----------


## Dorak

Vanguard... que de souvenirs, que de souvenirs  :Emo:

----------


## Flod

Je viens de recommencer une partie de la enhanced edition, y a pas à dire, c'est beaucoup mieux sans les chargement interminables.


Un petit village à l'aube.


Je suis complètement plein en sortant de la taverne.  :Gerbe: 


Ça va couper chérie.

----------


## Pluton

:tired: 

Backstabb §§§

 :tired: 

Sinon, on a bien rigolé hier soir, surtout avec la physique et les collisions désastreuses des véhicules. :^_^:

----------


## znokiss

> Sinon, on a bien rigolé hier soir, surtout avec la physique et les collisions désastreuses des véhicules.


Attends, je rentre ce soir et je poste mes screens d'accouplement de bagnole..  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Pluton

:Bave:

----------


## M.Rick75

Donc voilà, voilà, session des *terres de Guy Debord* hier avec d'infâmes canards.
Il y a eu de la blague, de la bagarre, des poursuites en voiture, des "j'aime bien les cactus dans le jeu, ils sont complètement psychédéliques".








Du beau bordel, bien sympathique.

----------


## Pluton

Bien classes tes screens !

----------


## Apokteino

> [...] "des terres de Guy Debord" [...]


Grand philosophe situationniste. J'aime beaucoup.

----------


## LeBabouin

20 nouveaux drapeaux historiques par reaper7 dans la mod de TheDarkWraith!

----------


## alba

> 20 nouveaux drapeaux historiques par reaper7


"Cinquaine de veneurs muets" --> silent hunter 5? ça devient compliqué vos traductions les mecs... :tired: 
Sinon c'est quoi ce truc de néo-nazi en puissance ?  ::O:

----------


## Zeppo

> Grand philosophe situationniste. J'aime beaucoup.


Sale anar'.  :^_^: 





J'aime bien faire plein de trucs méchants avec barney et les pauvres scientifiques. En fait, j'ai recommencé une partie rien que pour ça.  :tired: 


Désolé, c'est moche.





> Sinon c'est quoi ce truc de néo-nazi en puissance ?


+1  :WTF:

----------


## Kamasa

> "Cinquaine de veneurs muets" --> silent hunter 5? ça devient compliqué vos traductions les mecs...
> Sinon c'est quoi ce truc de néo-nazi en puissance ?


Et puis les drapeaux 18 et 19... on y reconnait bien l'Allemagne  :tired:

----------


## Percolator42

Sachant que tu pilote des uboot dans silent hunter, sous-marin allemand des 2 guerres mondiale, tu va pas mettre des drapeaux avec des bisounours dessus.

----------


## Dorak



----------


## LeBabouin

> Sachant que tu pilote des uboot dans silent hunter, sous-marin allemand des 2 guerres mondiale, tu va pas mettre des drapeaux avec des bisounours dessus.


Héhé! C'est sûr que dans un jeu de simulation hyper réaliste, ça le fait moins comme ça:

----------


## Pluton

Tu rigoles, c'est la classe ultime !  ::o:

----------


## gripoil

Maintenant n'importe quel jeu qui sort y'a du cul, des "fuck", des "putana", ça devient lourd ça gâche souvent les dialogues et je compte pas les blagues pas drôles types bande annonce de flim pourrave, ou les QTE pour faire du seske.
Enfin c'est pas trop le cas ici, mais l'intro du jeu était pleine de "Shut the fuck up", "Fôck !" et tout ce tsointsoin.

Bon a part ça le DRM a pas l'air trop chiant y'a un launcher pas vraiment génant. Un problème persiste, je ne sais pas utiliser une manette et j'arrête pas de mourir comme une merde  :^_^:

----------


## alba

> Maintenant n'importe quel jeu qui sort y'a du cul, des "fuck", des "putana", ça devient lourd ça gâche souvent les dialogues et je compte pas les blagues pas drôles types bande annonce de flim pourrave, ou les QTE pour faire du seske.
> Enfin c'est pas trop le cas ici, mais l'intro du jeu était pleine de "Shut the fuck up", "Fôck !" et tout ce tsointsoin.


Pour un jeu qui se passe dans le carnaval de Venise, quelques "fuck" ou scènes de cul ça me parait très approprié, voire loin de la grosse orgie que c'était. :^_^:

----------


## NaPoJuNioR

ça sent l'orgie  ::wub:: 



Les Templiers vont prendre cher !

----------


## gripoil

> Pour un jeu qui se passe dans le carnaval de Venise, quelques "fuck" ou scènes de cul ça me parait très approprié, voire loin de la grosse orgie que c'était.


Nan c'était dans la partie "vraie". Quand on joue le rôle du gars hors de l'animus (machine qui permet d'aller faire du seske pendant le carnaval).
Là dans la scene que j'ai posté effectivement ça va  ::P:

----------


## Morgoth

_Ça marche._

----------


## Froyok

> _Ça marche._
> 
> http://uppix.net/a/0/8/ce0316a33877b...1d32c026tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/6/6/a/9c36c652e53c2...990ade97tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/0/d/d/f4feb4a2d2a0a...fd7acc71tt.jpg


Ça tourne surtout.  :tired:

----------


## LeBabouin

> Tu rigoles, c'est la classe ultime !


Tiens, pour ta peine !

----------


## Morgoth

Plutôt bien d'ailleurs.

Petit combat :



Mon aile...  ::sad:: 



Vengeance !



Son aile...  :Bave: 



---------- Post ajouté à 21h33 ----------




> Tiens, pour ta peine !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/27c...fc8a5f2526.jpg


Haha.  ::XD::

----------


## Apokteino

> Sale anar'. 
> 
> [


 ::rolleyes:: 
 ::):

----------


## Morgoth

Plus dure sera la chute...



Combat de chien (traduction libre) :

----------


## Darkath

Tu veux pas retourner a Homeworld, c'était mieux franchement  ::o:

----------


## Morgoth

Bon :





Flotte presque complète :

----------


## RUPPY

> Bon :
> 
> http://uppix.net/e/6/b/97e8ec3c9886e...b257acdbtt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/d/d/1/f8320216f5705...3321a83btt.jpg
> 
> Flotte presque complète :
> 
> http://uppix.net/4/3/a/82517c413dc25...0110d82ftt.jpg


Homeworld n'agace : sur ma machine récente, les travellings sont  saccadés, ça casse complément le charme de ces ballets spaciaux....au point que je refuse d'y jouer. Globalement, c'est fluide, hormis ces accoups dans les animations  ::(: .....et ma machine est propre, tous les autres jeux fonctionnent  parfaitement  ::rolleyes::  Ça voulfé ?  ::huh:: 

EDIT : quelques screens du début de Homeworld 2....ça me donne envie de pleurer

----------


## Morgoth

Tu joues sous quel OS ? Sous Vista j'avais de gros problèmes, sous XP Pro ça roule et je n'ai jamais essayé sous 7.

----------


## RUPPY

> Tu joues sous quel OS ? Sous Vista j'avais de gros problèmes, sous XP Pro ça roule et je n'ai jamais essayé sous 7.


Vista justement  ::|:

----------


## hommedumatch

*Mass Effect 2* : Kasumi dlc
Le décor en extérieur est toujours aussi classe.

L'intérieur n'est pas mal non plus.

Tenue correcte exigée. Il y a un petit parfum de James Bond.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Tu joues sous quel OS ? Sous Vista j'avais de gros problèmes, sous XP Pro ça roule et je n'ai jamais essayé sous 7.


Nan mais en faites, vu toutes tes merdes  ::ninja::  Que ton Vista il en veux pas. Ta machine n'est pas assez puissante pour lui.  ::):

----------


## war-p

> *Mass Effect 2* : Kasumi dlc
> Le décor en extérieur est toujours aussi classe.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/61f...8a3b0b9569.jpg
> L'intérieur n'est pas mal non plus.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9fc...a1c7f531c4.jpg
> Tenue correcte exigée. Il y a un petit parfum de James Bond.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b6e...6481f4381f.jpg


C'est flou  :tired:

----------


## Morgoth

> Nan mais en faites, vu toutes tes merdes  Que ton Vista il en veux pas. Ta machine n'est pas assez puissante pour lui.


Non mais je suis sous XP avec mon vieux PC. Vista c'est sur l'autre.

----------


## Faucon

Deux images qui traînaient sur mon disque.


*Los Angeles 2019* 






Blade Runner !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est aliasé. 
> Z'auraient au moins pu implémenter correctement l'AA sur l'UE3...


Tiens de l'AA !  ::):

----------


## KaMy

Y'a surtout des textures vraiment dégueulasses, le gros plan du 1er screen pique juste les yeux, cette armure c'est tellement crade qu'elle devrait pas d'être portée.

Pis au niveau du flou y'a un sacrée différence DoF on/off niveau brillitude/ombritude :

----------


## znokiss

> Sinon, on a bien rigolé hier soir, surtout avec la physique et les collisions désastreuses des véhicules.





> Attends, je rentre ce soir et je poste mes screens d'accouplement de bagnole..


Chose promise, chose due. (pardon pour le retard)

Dans Borderlands, y'a de la pizza (et en plus il fait un doigt) : 



Dans Borderlands, y'a des collines et des vallons : 



...mais aussi des vagins en feu !



On peut conduire des buggys dans le plus pur style Mario Kart (United Color of Pluton) : 
Notez ici la technique : quand un duo crame un véhicule, bah il se fait "pousser" par le véhicule restant. Testé et approuvé, ça marche du tonerre.


Parfois, les bagnoles elles aussi ont besoin de s'accoupler (et accessoirement, on était coincé : impossible de les bouger ou quoi que ce soit) : 



Ah ben si. M.Rick le garagiste a trouvé : faut en dégommer une.

----------


## znokiss

Dans Borderlands, on peut jouer à Duck Hunt :



Coucou. 
Tu ve voir
ma bite??


L4D-like : 


En extra-exclusivité : Les Experts : Borderlands !

Zno : "Ah mon dieu, Sp1d3r, venez voir ça. C'est curieux, on dirait qu'il a été avalé par le sol".


Sp1d3r : "C'est ce qu'on dirait, en effet, mon cher Zno, j'ajouterais même qu'il chausse du 44, ce gaillard. Ah.. non... attendez... il s'agit d'un individu de sexe féminin, typé Amy Whinehouse, je dirais."


Sp1d3r : "Jolie Rangers, dites-voir, je crois que je vais te me les.."
Pluton : "Ha, j'veux voir, j'veux voaaaar !"

----------


## war-p

Peti comparo rapide de deux jeux tournant sous le même moteur (l'UE3 hein). Alors on prend un screen de mass effect 2 tout plein de blur et de bloom caca, et de l'autre côté on a borderland sans bloom caca et ça fait pas mal aux yeux...

Conclusion, le soucis du bloom caca vient des développeurs... Voilà c'est dit.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

R.O.D.E.U.R L'ombre de tchern euh cher, Cherbourg? Non Cher. Loir et Cher? Non putain Чорнобиль, ah voilà !

Il fait nuit l'orage luit au loin des militaires me cherche, je m'en vais mais je me suis fait massacré 100 m après par des mutants.....



Un bébéte impressionnante et méchant mais finalement facile à duper :



Et mais c'est quoi ça? Euh non finalement je préfère pas savoir..



Adieu Luc !



Toujours aussi bon ce petit Stalker, que je me refait avec l'Oblivion Lost, bon forcément les labos c'est plus la flippe des premières fois mais bon il y a toujours des surprises c'est pour ça que j'adore ce jeu !

----------


## Morgoth

> Avis aux amateurs Homeworld 2 tourne parfaitement sous seven (aucun bidouillages requis) 
> Par contre y'a pas moyen d'y jouer avec une résolution correcte ? (genre 1440x900) parceque 1024x768 ça pique ...


Le problème c'est pas la résolution, c'est l'écran. Vive les CRT.  :Cigare:

----------


## RUPPY

Wings of Prey

Une fusée à traversé mon aile

Bioutifoule

Marvelous

Larmichousse

Plouf

----------


## Darkath

> Oui va dans :
> 
> Homeworld2\Bin\Profiles\Profile1\PLAYERCGF
> 
> et là change les lignes  screenResolutionW = 1680,
>                            et  screenResolutionH = 1050,
> 
> Et voilà


Merci, c'est quand même mieux comme ça :









Par contre y'a une grosse déperdition de qualité dans les screenshots  ::(:

----------


## ducon

Les trucs arrondis plus clairs sont des voiles ?

----------


## Morgoth

Non, des vestiges d'anciennes civilisations / d'anciens vaisseaux.

---------- Post ajouté à 17h58 ----------




> Merci, c'est quand même mieux comme ça :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/eb4...3926f91f5c.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/082...b243ffe497.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4e1...8ad6a1bc1e.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/47e...947de695f6.jpg
> ...


Grave. Pense à activer l'AA et l'AF.

C'est là que je suis content de jouer en 1024x768. OK, c'est pas énorme comme résolution, mais ça me permet de balancer mes images en PNG. Parce que le JPG c'est affreux quand même.

Et puis c'est pas comme si j'avais le choix de toute façon avec mon appareil électroménager.  ::ninja:: 

Par contre ce sont lesquels les vaisseaux en avant-dernière ligne sur la seconde image ?

----------


## KiwiX

Jour :



Nuit :



Vous en voulez du flou ? Après le bloom et le HDR, voici l'effet "Polak" 









_BooM, Headshot §_

----------


## znokiss

Je suis le seul à voir une énorme bite noire à gauche sur le dernier screen ?

----------


## Jean Pale

R6 Vegas 2.  :tired: 



...



 :tired:

----------


## Froyok

> Je suis le seul à voir une énorme bite noire à gauche sur le dernier screen ?


Maintenant que tu le dis...

 ::O: 

_Wat av bine sine !_

----------


## Dorak

Putain ouais !

Que fout ce chibre dans ta composition Stéphane ?

----------


## Erkin_

C'est normal, c'est Kiwix et ses techniques d'interrogatoire.


D'une nullité affligeante, ce R6 vegas2 est quand même beau à regarder. Enfin avec des screens de The Witcher, nous ne pouvons que pardonner ton écart de conduite Kiwix.

----------


## Froyok

> Y'a pas de panneau de controle pour les ATI portable.


Heu... si.
Check bien si tu as le control center d'installé (et pas seulement le driver, merci windows update de mes deux).

[EDIT] J'aurais du tout lire et ferme ma gueule, mais j'assume.

[EDIT2]
*Stalker, jesaispluslequel* :

----------


## Jasoncarthes

La légende du cavalier sans tête est en route!

Pas façile de courtiser les lady avec un physique pareil  :tired:

----------


## znokiss

Ça devient relou, là !  ::(: 



> Je répète: les conversations n'ayant pas directement à faire avec le screen n'ont rien à faire là, y a des topics dédiés de jeux pour ça. Et C'est relou de tomber sur une demi page de HS/flood/troll tous les 4 screenshots. 
> Je concidère toujours la possibilité de foutre des points systématiques sur ce topic à tout HS... Certain me trouveront trop gentil de pas être déjà passé à la méthode radicale.


Je suis pour la méthode radicale. 
Je veux bien croire qu'un screen peut raviver chez un canard un souvenir ou une envie de jouer. Ou bien un "oh, chez toi ça marche et c'est beau comme ça ? Tu fais comment ?"
Alors oui, une petite explication ou digression ici ou là c'est pas bien grave, mais là c'est un peu chiant depuis un moment. Y'a foule de topic dédiés pour parler de comment faire marcher les vieux trésors... Et alors les vieux taunts à la "Rho, qu'est-ce que tu joues à cette merde ? Moi au moins môssieur je joue à des jeux de qualité", on en a vraiment, mais vraiment rien à secouer. Je dis pas que ce topic doit se transformer en sarkoland policé, mais entre les 2-3 remarques ici ou là et entre les discussions persos, y'a une différence.
Je sens que quand Ezechiel va arriver, ça va chier. (et je veux bien prendre des points pour mon post sans screens).

----------


## hommedumatch

*Just Cause 2*
Un phénomène, aussi étrange que les taches blanches sur photo avec flash ,se produit quand on tourne très vite la caméra autour du personnage.  ::o: 

A mon avis, c'est un système d'éclairage foireux  :^_^:

----------


## Nilsou

Pour homeworld : l'AA et l'AF s'active vie les fichiers de config je crois, ou via les drivers, ça marche plutot bien.

J'adore ces jeux : je prefere par contre homeworld 1 et cataclysm, le derniers, quoi que génial, je trouve que les vaisseaux n'ont pas de style et se ressemble tous : pas de jolie canon ionique comme dans le premier par exemple.

Nan parce que ya rien de mieux que d'aligner des vagues de vaisseaux capturé qui tir des rayon ionique bleu rouge violet, par paquet de 2 3 ou 4, c'est assez magnifique dans le premier. 

Dommage qu'il n'y ai aucun autre jeux de stratégie qui ai tenté de faire aussi bien qu'homeworld dans ce domaine.

----------


## gripoil

> bla


OUAAAAIS §§!!!!  ::ninja::  

*Supreme Commander* (rassurez vous j'ai moddé l'UI depuis)
Contre l'IA pour se mettre dans le bain ... c'est la 30eme partie "pour se mettre dans le bain" mais bon.
 
*
Assassin's Creed 2* avec un air de batman quand il fait nuit.

----------


## Morgoth

> Pour homeworld : l'AA et l'AF s'active vie les fichiers de config je crois, ou via les drivers, ça marche plutot bien.
> 
> J'adore ces jeux : je prefere par contre homeworld 1 et cataclysm, le derniers, quoi que génial, je trouve que les vaisseaux n'ont pas de style et se ressemble tous : pas de jolie canon ionique comme dans le premier par exemple.
> 
> Nan parce que ya rien de mieux que d'aligner des vagues de vaisseaux capturé qui tir des rayon ionique bleu rouge violet, par paquet de 2 3 ou 4, c'est assez magnifique dans le premier. 
> 
> Dommage qu'il n'y ai aucun autre jeux de stratégie qui ai tenté de faire aussi bien qu'homeworld dans ce domaine.


Je t'assure que les vaisseaux du 2 ont bien plus de style que ceux des premiers qui ont tendance à tous se ressembler. Et il y a des canons ioniques, ça ne manque pas. Surtout que le 2 a mieux vieilli que ses prédécesseurs (logique en même temps).

Voilà (les tirs en blanc venant du croiseur) :

----------


## Jean Pale

Et lui alors.  ::ninja:: 



Voici un screen de Assassin Creed 2.

----------


## Shapa

> Ca a beau être un topic des screenshots, je ne vois pas le mal à parler sans poster de screens pendant quelques posts. Belle remarque à sarkoland garçon. 
> 
> Je peux poster des screens, mais au lieu de flooder avec des screens de merde je préfère poster un commentaire qui a sa place ici. M'enfin, la modération préfère des screens de merde, j'en posterais...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e4b...a72e9eb2ff.jpg
> 
> Voilà une tête de cul sur AC2.
> 
> C'est bien beau de vouloir faire la police en dehors de la modération (qui la fait suffisamment), y'a des limites.


Ce que dis Zno, c'est que ok des posts sans screen c'est cool, pour dire trop kikoolol tu joues a R6V2 stro nul, ça sert a rien, comme toi d'ailleurs  :tired: .

----------


## Jean Pale

> Encore, encore !


Flood. Ca fera trois points mon bon garçon.

Heureusement il existe des hommes beaux dans ce bas monde plein de flood et de police.



Screen de Assassin Creed 2.

@Shapa : C'est bien mon garçon, tu auras contribué toi aussi à ce superbe topic avec un screen de qualité.  :;):

----------


## Shapa

> @Shapa : C'est bien mon garçon, tu auras contribué toi aussi à ce superbe topic avec un screen de qualité.


Je répète t'es un peu lent : t'es pas obligé de poster un screen mais pour dire des trucs qui servent a rien abstient toi, comme poster un screen qui sert a rien juste pour faire le trve rebel.

Edit : Juste pour toi bichon : Saira un jeu mignon tout plein, sur le screen ça a l'air moche mais quand ça bouge c'est cromeugnon  :Emo: , pis Raphi il a dit c'est bien :

----------


## Jean Pale

Je n'ai pas pris le screen pour rien mon cher. 

ArmA 2 mod Stalker. Arrivée vers Pripiat, ça chauffe.



Edit @ Shapa : Tu n'es pas juge, dire qu'un screen ne sert à rien est totalement subjectif. Dans tous les cas tu t'adaptes et postes un screen. Je n'en attendais pas moins, merci.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Je trouve que Znokiss et Shapa ouvrent un peu trop leur gueule sur un topic dédié aux screenshots.


Oh on peut clore ce magnifique débat? y'a des modos c'est eux la police pas nous, hein c'est leur site quand même, on est pas sous Vichy là. :tired: 
Moi j'aime bien les screenshots et je trouve rigolo les commentaires tant que ça reste bon esprit et pas trop lourd.

----------


## Itsulow

Salut!



Au revoir.


A oui, c'est Demon's crest.
Wait wat!?

----------


## chenoir

Mais au fait, vous avez trouvé ou Homeworld 2?

----------


## Morgoth

Euh, pré-commandé en 2003 en ce qui me concerne.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Sf pack avec ground control 1 et 2 pour 10euros y a deux ans  ::ninja::

----------


## KiwiX

> Il se trouve que je déconnais bien entendu avec Kiwix (comme d'hab). Alors avoir affaire à deux détectives du bon sens est tout aussi lourd (tu peux leur parler de vichy  *godwin*). J'apprécie l'humour, mais à un certain terme.


Ah bon, t'as de l'humour toi ?  :tired: 

Tiens, puisque t'aimes ça





Au moins, y a une localisation des dégâts visible dans ce jeu  :Cigare: 

Oh comme c'est beau



 :Cigare:

----------


## Jean Pale

Le plus beau jeu du monde. Dédicasse aux i7 :





Enemy Territory Quake Wars.

----------


## KiwiX

Trop laid, RB6V2 est carrément plus jolie  :Cigare:  En plus, y a personne qui y joue à ce jeu. Trop de teamplay et d'intelligence requis surement. Ou pas.

----------


## Jean Pale

Trop de quads hexagonaux.  :Cigare:

----------


## Erkin_

On m'appelle (Quakewars)?


Bonux leet (Wolf2):

----------


## Morgoth

Le canon scié à double canon qui contenait... 3 cartouches :



(Killing Floor).



C'est quoi l'intérêt d'y jouer au minimum ? A moins d'avoir bien entendu un appareil électroménager, dans ce cas je compatis...

KiwiX : c'est fait.

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Strife

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/dbd...7ebc4d8684.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f99...8fa901608c.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/edf...0e31548e0f.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/baf...51a41d2d1e.jpg


Ça vaut le coup pour 14€?

----------


## Darkath

> Mais au fait, vous avez trouvé ou Homeworld 2?


Dans mon placard.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ça vaut le coup pour 14€?


Le solo est sympa mais l'IA des alliés est vraiment merdique que j'ai du recommencer plusieurs fois le même passage. Heureusement qu'on peux jouer en Coop jusqu'à 4 joueurs mais que je n'ai pas encore testé.

Sinon, ça reste un TPS où il faut beaucoup se mettre à couvert comme un certain Gears of War. La mise en scène est pourri par contre. Et pour finir, on dispose de pouvoir spéciaux. Sur le perso que j'incarnais, j'avais droit à un champ de force et une onde de force. 

Sur les 2h de jeux, j'ai envie de continuer. Mon côté fanboy sur des environnement SF + combats super nerveux + Coop m'a fait craquer.

----------


## Darkath

> Je n'ai pas pris le screen pour rien mon cher. 
> 
> ArmA 2 mod Stalker. Arrivée vers Pripiat, ça chauffe.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/462...b1798ba982.jpg
> 
> Edit @ Shapa : Tu n'es pas juge, dire qu'un screen ne sert à rien est totalement subjectif. Dans tous les cas tu t'adaptes et postes un screen. Je n'en attendais pas moins, merci.


Ce mod a l'air géant, c'est même pas la peine pour moi d'imaginer acheter ArmaII vu mon pc, mais je veux bien que tu mette plus de screens  :Bave:

----------


## Jean Pale

Si tu veux. J'en avais posté précédemment, j'en chercherais de nouveaux.

----------


## Strife

> Le solo est sympa mais l'IA des alliés est vraiment merdique que j'ai du recommencer plusieurs fois le même passage. Heureusement qu'on peux jouer en Coop jusqu'à 4 joueurs mais que je n'ai pas encore testé.
> 
> Sinon, ça reste un TPS où il faut beaucoup se mettre à couvert comme un certain Gears of War. La mise en scène est pourri par contre. Et pour finir, on dispose de pouvoir spéciaux. Sur le perso que j'incarnais, j'avais droit à un champ de force et une onde de force. 
> 
> Sur les 2h de jeux, j'ai envie de continuer. Mon côté fanboy sur des environnement SF + combats super nerveux + Coop m'a fait craquer.


Ok! Donc bof... Je retourne sur Ninja Blade (encore un jeu bof.)

----------


## johnclaude

> Je n'ai pas pris le screen pour rien mon cher. 
> 
> ArmA 2 mod Stalker. Arrivée vers Pripiat, ça chauffe.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/462...b1798ba982.jpg


Ça a l'air un peu magnifique, quand j'ai vu la miniature j'ai cru que c'était une photo.

----------


## Jean Pale

Pourtant c'était un screen à l'arrache. Je vous en ferais quelques un lors de la prochaine partie.  ::):

----------


## Agathia

Crysis, un jeu de chasse.

Une belle plage paradisiaque, une tortue qu'à rien à faire là... Ca donne envie d'aller s'y baigner!!


Mais en fait faut pas, y a des requins qui nagent à l'envers!!!!  ::o: 

Vous me croyez pas? Voici la preuve!

ZOMG UN REQUIN A L'ENVERS *fear* (n'empeche ça fout vraiment la pression en jeu, cette grosse ombre noire qui se rapproche sous la lumiere du soleil, au ras de la surface, jusqu'à ce qu'on remarque qu'il fait le con.)


Un autre : "Mais qu'est ce que je fous là moi?"


La faune diversifiée de Crysis... Un magnifique crabe attrapé à la volée lors d'un sprint sur la plage


Un autre animal étrange que j'ai chopé en train de se cacher comme un fourbe derrière un arbre, il est pas bô. En plus il se met à faire dodo dès qu'on le chope!


BAYSPLOSIONS§

----------


## Ezechiel

Messages virés, points distribués, police nazi tout ça. Amen.

----------


## gripoil

Arf j'avais fait un screen de* Chaos rising* avant le boss de fin.

Après 1h de baston le jeu crash violemment... si seulement un screenshot ça pouvait faire office de quick save putain...

----------


## Kamicaz

Mais il est où le Grand Immonde sur ton screen là ?  :^_^:

----------


## KiwiX

Un jeu où l'on peut s'habiller comme on veut et se faire des peintures de guerre comme on veut 





Y a même des combi à la STALKER 



Y a même des PC de gamer 



C'est quoi cette pub ingame ?  :tired:

----------


## spawn_92

> blabla +
> Sur les 2h de jeux, j'ai envie de continuer. Mon côté fanboy sur des environnement SF + combats super nerveux + Coop m'a fait craquer.


Et voilà, à cause de toi je l'ai acheté  ::(: .

Bon allez, quelques screens de *Sam & Max saison 1 épisode 3*.

La blague Pedobear me démange.


Le paradis des enfants.  ::ninja:: 


Le seul truc qui fait peur dans ce jeu.


 :tired: 


Bon, va falloir que je m'entraîne en ce qui concerne les commentaires.  :^_^:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Un jeu où l'on peut s'habiller comme on veut et se faire des peintures de guerre comme on veut



Facile à dire. Alors que tout est prédéfini  ::):  Y a pas le degré de customisation d'un Armored Core/Need For Speed/Forza 3.

----------


## Darkath

Capital Phalanx  :Cigare: 



oh la belle bleue !



Ima firing mah lazoooooooooooor !


vu comme ça l'interface parait incroyablement compliquée mais en fait non .

----------


## Morgoth

Je proteste t'as déjà le super-vaisseau (oublié son nom) dans ta flotte. C'est le rush campagne ou quoi ?

----------


## Darkath

> Je proteste t'as déjà le super-vaisseau (oublié son nom) dans ta flotte. C'est le rush campagne ou quoi ?


Ben les missions sont pas très longues même si elles sont assez dures généralement ça demande pas plus d'un essai supplémentaire

sauf la mission ou j'en suis contre le vaisseau mère Vaygr, y'a tellement de battlecruiser ennemi que ma flotte se fait mettre en pièce en 2 temps - 3 mouvements.

----------


## bixente

Homeworld 2 en solo (tout comme le premier) est atrocement difficile.

Le gros problème est que l'on garde sa flotte après chaque mission, qu'elle que soit son état et sa taille. Pour peu que l'on se soit fait explosé à la partie précédente, la gestion et la protection des ressources, combinés aux vagues d'assaut ennemis pouvaient devenir complétement ingérables.

j'ai perdu quelques cheveux sur ce jeu, mais c'était le pied  :;): .

----------


## Morgoth

Ouais, je confirme. J'avais dû gruger pour la mission 12 (il me semble). Histoire d'inonder l'ennemi de mes vaisseaux et non pas le contraire.

----------


## Jean Pale

*(Pas de moi) Killing Floor meets Garry's Mod :*

Loads of money !  :Bave:

----------


## Morgoth

Haha OMG.  ::XD::

----------


## Darkath

> Homeworld 2 en solo (tout comme le premier) est atrocement difficile.
> 
> Le gros problème est que l'on garde sa flotte après chaque mission, qu'elle que soit son état et sa taille. Pour peu que l'on se soit fait explosé à la partie précédente, la gestion et la protection des ressources, combinés aux vagues d'assaut ennemis pouvaient devenir complétement ingérables.
> 
> j'ai perdu quelques cheveux sur ce jeu, mais c'était le pied .


Ben moi je m'arrange pour faire le plein de vaisseaux avant la mission suivante en vidant la map de ses ressources

La la flotte que j'ai postée plus haut, c'est la flotte avec laquelle je commence la mission dont je parlais. Cette flotte elle atteint quasiment toutes les limites de population (14/14 escadres de figther/bombers, 12/12 escadres de corvettes, 10/10 movers, 21/21 frigates, 5/5 destroyers, 1/2 battlecruiser, 1/4 carrier, 1/1 shipyard, le Dreadnaught (le gros machin qui tire son laser) et le mother(fuckin')ship.) et même avec ça c'est impossible (genre quand l'ennemi se pointe avec 5 battlecruiser et une dizaine de destroyer t'as bobo au derrièrre)

----------


## Morgoth

Sinon si vraiment la mission n'est pas faisable (et il y en presque toujours une dans ce jeu, elle varie selon les joueurs), il te reste la modification des fichiers du jeu, histoire de commencer la mission avec quelques centaines de milliers de ressources, afin de construire des vaisseaux sans discontinuer et de submerger l'ennemi. Bon, certes, c'est pas jouer à la régulière mais quand l'IA triche c'est le seul truc qui fonctionne (ou alors en rester là dans la campagne).  ::happy2::

----------


## Ezechiel

Y a pas de topic unique Homeworld 2, et franchement ça vaudrait la peine de se fendre d'un. Un motivé?

----------


## Darkath

> Y a pas de topic unique Homeworld 2, et franchement ça vaudrait la peine de se fendre d'un. Un motivé?


[taunt]
On est bien ici  :^_^:  
[/taunt]

un meilleur screen de ma flotte :

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ouais, je confirme. J'avais dû gruger pour la mission 12 (il me semble). Histoire d'inonder l'ennemi de mes vaisseaux et non pas le contraire.


En parlant de cette mission 12, que je n'ai toujours pas réussit à passer même en cheatant. Y a un truc que j'avais remarqué à l'époque, c'est que la taille de la flotte enemis est exponentiellement plus grosse que celui du joueur. Si je m'amusais à modifier ma sauvegarde de la mission 12 pour lui mettre des vaisseaux qui roxxent du poney en grande quantité, en chargeant cette sauvegarde modifiée, l'IA avait autant d'unité pour les massacrer.  ::sad::

----------


## Morgoth

C'est pour ça qu'il faut utiliser l'astuce des ressources. Comme ça on commence avec une flotte "raisonnable", idem chez l'ennemi (qui en aura quand même plus de toute façon), et, grâce à nos énormes ressources, on crée en permanence des vaisseaux (et l'ennemi n'arrive plus à suivre au bout d'un moment). En tout ça avait fonctionné dans mon cas.

Désolé monsieur le modérateur.  ::ninja::

----------


## tim987

Just cause 2

Panau s'éveille doucement. La brûme matinale caresse encore la cité tentaculaire alors que le soleil commence à darder ses rayons au dessus des  monts enneigés.





 ::wub::

----------


## SiGarret

*Battlestations Midway*

C'est vraiment arcade.
Mais c'est vraiment joli.




Très arcade...



Très joli.



Il y a même un "filtre vieux film", qui te passe en gris et blanc quoi.

----------


## Darkath

Autant prendre WoP du coup ^^

----------


## Silver

Attention aux flèches boomerang !  ::o:

----------


## Sylvine

> *Battlestations Midway*
> 
> C'est vraiment arcade.
> Mais c'est vraiment joli.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1cf...bef4c294ac.jpg
> 
> 
> Très arcade...
> ...


Ah, j'avais testé la démo, je me disais que ça pourrait être sympa.
Y'a des joueurs sur le multi?




> Autant prendre WoP du coup ^^


Ba non, c'est vraiment très arcade, mais y'a un petit coté stratégique, et on peut aussi diriger des bateaux.

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Attention aux flèches boomerang ! 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/936...a3aca6c989.jpg





Y'a des cordes aux arcs !  :Bave:

----------


## Cedski

hoooo Homeworld 2 !! J'ai commencé ma perte de cheveux sur ce jeu... 
Autant le 1 était finissable autant le 2 il me semble que je l'ai jamais fini...

Le 1 et la musique d'intro de la première mission... Quel pied ! Le sommet du space opéra....

----------


## Erkin_

> Autant prendre WoP du coup ^^


En ayant testé les démos des deux, je me suis plus amusé sur Battlestations.




> Y'a des joueurs sur le multi?


Même question, le concept semblait prometteur et en multi ça peut vraiment le faire, avec son tout petit côté stratégique.
Edit : 2.27 livres sans FDP http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eidos-Battle...1020458&sr=8-1

Sigarett parle de Battlestations Midway qui n'est pas le dernier, pourtant les screens semblent venir de BS: Pacific.

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## MetalDestroyer

Suite

----------


## Dorak

J'aimerais bien le faire tourner aussi bien ce GTA  ::(:  . Chez moi c'est laid, ça rame, et j'ai des micros-freezes à chaque chargement d'objets  ::lol::  . 

Bon sinon Mirror's Edge toujours présent sur la cuisson. Une tuerie ce jeu, j'ai jamais vu un body awarness aussi bon, d'ailleurs aucuns FPS, hormis Dark Messiah, peut se targuer d'un body awarness aussi bon. Graphiquement il est ultra mega classe, épuré classe tout ça. Bref ça pète ta race, j'en veux un autre, je veux plus de jeux dans le genre, je veux plus de graphismes like that. Et tiens pendant qu'on y est, je veux une ville comme ça  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Dorak

Suite  ::ninja::  :

----------


## Belhoriann

D'accord avec toi ma grosse, ME c'est le bien !

X3 : Terran Conflict, parce que comme moi certains canards s'y remettent après une longue pause :





 



Le Vidar  ::lol::

----------


## Akva

Oh oui, Mirror's edge,  :Bave: 
Je trouve plus mes screenshots, mais ceux du métro étaient super classe!
En lisant tout les trucs plus ou moins bonus, ya eu pas mal d'idées d'abandonnées, ca laisse pas mal de possibilités pour sa suite  ::):

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Tiens je farfouillais dans mes 2.5Go de screens d'Eve (ouais ça commence à peser) j'en ai détéré quelques sympathiques.

 Je crois que j'ai le feu au cul.



 Tu l'as vue ma grande lance ?



 Je me sens suivi...



 Rêverie nocturne.



 Moi je vole écolo.



 Bon j'avoue qu'avec l'interface c'est moins glamour  ::P: 



 Ce post vous a été présenté par le meilleur générateur de fonds d'écrans du marché (c) CCP.

----------


## Morgoth

Ça bouchonne un peu dans l'espace des fois, un comble :



Jumeaux jusque dans les dégâts subis.  ::o:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> EVE


On peut voir Eosyn dire "cumbag".  :tired:

----------


## SiGarret

> Même question, le concept semblait prometteur et en multi ça peut vraiment le faire, avec son tout petit côté stratégique.
> 
> 
> Sigarett parle de Battlestations Midway qui n'est pas le dernier, pourtant les screens semblent venir de BS: Pacific.


Je confirme que j'ai fait ces screens avec mes petites mains sur BS Midway.

Pour le multi, je suis curieux de voir, c'est vrai qu'un jeu simple à manier mais bien calibré, avec des options tactiques variées, peut donner de très bonnes choses (comme Defcon par exemple).

More screens ?

----------


## Erkin_

Ah, ben il était déjà mignon le Midway.
Ouais, plus de screens !

----------


## ducon

Descent

Niveau 23 :


Un peu de lave avant la clé rouge.

Niveau 24 :


Ça va chier.  ::o: 

Niveau secret :


Vers la sortie.

----------


## SiGarret

> Ah, ben il était déjà mignon le Midway.
> Ouais, plus de screens !



More screens from *Battle stations Midway* :
(Cliquez pour agrandir)

Retour à la base (pour faire la paix avec les atterrissages, c'est le jeu rêvé).







Attaque d'un porte-avions japonais (un Zéro au décollage)





Un peu plus haut...

----------


## ikarad

*World of xeen*
J'en suis resté figé

----------


## SiGarret

Ils arrivent





La base de Midway (hum !). Sous la flèche, petit vol de mouettes ou assimilés, petit détail mignon, et ça te met une 'tite ambiance !





Le B-17 va se poser (mais où ?) après sa mission de bombardement sur la flotte japonaise.





Les amis de la véracité sont autorisés à pouffer.
Je l'ai déjà dit : Arcade (pilotage à la Crimson Skies mais en plus facile).
On peut jouer d'une main, et l'autre...

 :haha: 

... fait des screens.

----------


## ikarad

*M&M V: Darkside of xeen*

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Faut que je remette la main sur Lands of Lore  :Bave: 

Flipmode s'est bien amusé avec les voitures d'All Points Bulletin :

----------


## Ebolaa

Battlestar Galactica Fleet Commander - Mod pour Homeworld 2

----------


## Aghora

Des screens de LOTRO qui traînent, en vrac.

Ici, Fondcombe, visiblement peu optimisé pour la circulation.


Je l'ai appelé la Patate flottante. 


Quelqu'un de...bizarre 


Ce n'est pas parce qu'on est un méchant au service de méchants qu'on ne peut profiter des plaisirs simples de la vie. Ceux là l'ont bien compris


Une entrée d'un gros donjon de la Moria (le truc au milieu, c'est moi)

----------


## zwzsg

Descent II



Troisième niveau secret: Méphisto Hardcore.



D'habitude y'a un robot voleur par mine, et c'est déjà bien trop. Mais là, on a un niveau où il n'y a quasimenent que des robots voleurs! (Et des poseurs de mines.)





Boss du niveau 12 (Brimspark System 4: Magnacore Station)



Au gauss c'est relativement facile, mais pour le sport, je tente de le battre avec d'autres armes (plasma, quad super laser, hélix) et là j'essaye, j'essaye, et je meurt. Même en l'arrosant de missiles. Son tir de phénix est facile à éviter, mais il lance des méga missiles, plus difficiles à voir, et qui font genre 50-100 de dommage. Et même si je les évitent, le rayon de leur explosions quand ils touchent un mur est suffisant pour me faire très mal.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Des screens de LOTRO qui traînent, en vrac.


Mon Dieu  ::O:  C'est que chez toi ou en fait ce jeu est hyper méga moche?  :tired:

----------


## Aghora

Euh...je sais pas quoi dire face à tant d'objectivité là  :tired: .

EDIT : on va faire un test, d'accord ? 
http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=1069

----------


## Star-Platinum

Comparé à ton image témoin tes screens sont pas super flatteurs je trouve.

----------


## Ezechiel

Bin non ça répond à ma question: C'est chez lui que c'est moche, chez d'autres ça va.  ::XD::

----------


## Aghora

Ce qui prouve que j'ai des goûts de chiottes par rapport à l'intelligentsia canardesque. Et cela me réjouit  ::lol:: .

Mais la beauté c'est quoi au fait ?

----------


## Ormindo

Des pixels tellement floutés qu'on voit plus rien. Blur 100%, bloom 100%. Voilà, c'est beau. Bad company 2 much ?

----------


## Aghora

Beeeen justement. Y avait du flou dans les fenêtres, dans le premier screen  ::huh:: .

Enfin, on va pas flooder inutilement le topic. Je reviendrai ce soir avec d'autres screens, et puis faut dire que le nom du canal Mumble c'est "LOTRO MOCHE MOCHE MOCHE". Faisons lui honneur.

----------


## znokiss

*Borderland,* c'est un bon jeu. C'est pas de la grotte : 


Au moins, le chemin est clairement indiqué : 


Euh non Kaldanm, c'est pas par là.. l'autre gauche, tu vois, c'est... bon d'accord : 


Ah bah ça valait le coup de suivre l'autre brute, on a trouvé un joli batal. Moralité : récompensé sera celui qui sort des sentiers battus.


Avec une figure de proue légendaire : 


BOUM, quand votre corps fait BOUM : 


Ça marche aussi avec les citernes qui d'ailleurs ne sont pas si ternes que ça : 


Nuke ? :

----------


## Ezechiel

> Beeeen justement. Y avait du flou dans les fenêtres, dans le premier screen .
> 
> Enfin, on va pas flooder inutilement le topic. Je reviendrai ce soir avec d'autres screens, et puis faut dire que le nom du canal Mumble c'est "LOTRO MOCHE MOCHE MOCHE". Faisons lui honneur.


May non Aghora, tu te formalises de rien, je dis pas que Lotro est moche, j'ai pas d'avis particulier dessus. Je trouve juste que c'est pas jojo sur TES screenshots. Ce que je vois sur tes screens, je le trouve moche. Point. En toute subjectivité. L'idée n'était pas de lancer une croisade antiLOTRO, franchement... L'inteligensia canardesque, ce qu'il faut pas entendre... Mais t'as raison, passons à autre chose.

----------


## Aghora

> May non Aghora, tu te formalises de rien, je dis pas que Lotro est moche, j'ai pas d'avis particulier dessus. Je trouve juste que c'est pas jojo sur TES screenshots. Ce que je vois sur tes screens, je le trouve moche. Point. En toute subjectivité. L'idée n'était pas de lancer une croisade antiLOTRO, franchement... L'inteligensia canardesque, ce qu'il faut pas *lire*... Mais t'as raison, passons à autre chose.


Fixed : pointilleux:

C'est vrai tu as raison, j'ai un poil exagéré. J'en ai juste marre de lire un peu partout ce qui doit être beau et ce qui doit être moche. Je te vise pas personnellement, entendons nous bien.

Évidemment y a des screens, c'était pas pour faire honneur à la beauté du jeu, plutôt pour le délire.
Mais en ce qui me concerne je trouve que ce qui est représenté dans le premier et dernier screen cay bô  :Bave: . 
Sans déconner, j'ai trouvé impressionnant l'architecture naine de la Moria, c'est d'ailleurs ce que j'ai voulu représenter quand j'avais pris le screen : il y a une série d'égouts franchement glauques qu'on traverse dans cette zone précise jusqu'à tomber là, avec ces jolis effets de lumière.

Et je n'ai pas encore montré la Lorien  ::wub:: .

Heureusement je n'ai pas de screen de l'Angmar ni des Fondations de Pierre. Ces endroits sont moches.

----------


## znokiss

Bon, j'ai testé un truc, faut que je partage. Il s'agit d'*Attack of the 50ft. Robot* par les étudiants de chez Digipen. Plus qu'un véritable jeu, c'est plutôt une démo technologique fort amusante. Pensez donc : dans le plus pur style vieux film des années 50, on joue un robot de 18 mètres qui est vénère et qui donc s'amuse à détruire une ville.
Le meilleur, c'est les 4 saisons de Vivaldi et autres énormes classiques balancés à toute berzingue quand on casse tout, l'ambiance est énorme.

On choppe tout ce qui bouge : 


On balance : 


Et on admire la destruction massive gérée par Phys-X de NVidia : 


Même si la ville est un peu cubique, y'a de quoi se défouler : 


Y'a des centrales nucléaires : 


Ahlala : imagine une telle scène en 3D, avec les bouts d'immeuble qui te volent à la face : 


Oh bah tiens, justement, après passage dans les options : 


Je vois pas la 3D (bigleux de naissance) mais ça doit déchirer en anaglyphe.
Et encore, après, y'a les martiens qui débarquent :

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Sympa le truc du robot, je l'avais complètement oublié.

Fear 2.



Là c'est propre.



Là un peu moins.



Changement de slip.

----------


## znokiss

> Fear 2.
> Changement de slip.


Non, en anglais, un chargeur se dit "clip". Changement de clip.
 :tired:

----------


## Yorkmouth

Bon qui a la plus grosse?  :Cigare:

----------


## skyblazer

> Bon qui a la plus grosse? 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/581...dec739b722.jpg


Juggling ?

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Non, en anglais, un chargeur se dit "clip". Changement de clip.


_
"Perconellement, je préfère le clip au saleçon.

ça me tient mieux les souilles."_

----------


## Yorkmouth

> Juggling ?



Juggling ? Non j'ai arrêté.  ::ninja:: 

Oui c'est du Juggling en training avec ultra infinie on a tripé la dessus avec Gripoil.

----------


## Nelfe

> Bon, j'ai testé un truc, faut que je partage. Il s'agit d'*Attack of the 50ft. Robot* par les étudiants de chez Digipen. Plus qu'un véritable jeu, c'est plutôt une démo technologique fort amusante. Pensez donc : dans le plus pur style vieux film des années 50, on joue un robot de 18 mètres qui est vénère et qui donc s'amuse à détruire une ville.
> Le meilleur, c'est les 4 saisons de Vivaldi et autres énormes classiques balancés à toute berzingue quand on casse tout, l'ambiance est énorme.
> 
> On choppe tout ce qui bouge : 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c03...c030d600d1.jpg
> 
> On balance : 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c7f...07524af50d.jpg
> 
> ...


Le style graphique déchire  ::o: 
Manque plus qu'une effigie de Marlène Dietrich  :Bave:

----------


## Morgoth

Une belle frégate torpilleur dans _Homeworld 2_, admirez le niveau de détail pour un jeu de 2003. Et encore, j'ai laissé de côté les ombres dynamiques dignes de _Doom 3_ (réellement, à un poil de technique près) :



Sans compter les arrières-plans des cartes, de véritables peintures. 

Hop :

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Bon qui a la plus grosse? 
> OVER 9000's COMBO


On pourrait avoir l'explication plus détaillée ou la vidéo tant qu'a faire ?
 ::o: 

edit:

je crois que je vais craquer morgoth, tu m'ennui.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

*réinstalle Homeworld 2*

----------


## Say hello

*réinstalle Homeworld 1*

----------


## Chedaa

*réinstalle Fallout 3*



Spoiler Alert! 


lawl



edit pour me pardonner un screenshot de celui-dont-on-ne-doit-plus-dire-le-nom pour rire :

----------


## bixente

> Une belle frégate torpilleur dans Homeworld 2, admirez le niveau de détail pour un jeu de 2003. Et encore, j'ai laissé de côté les ombres dynamiques dignes de Doom 3 (réellement, à un poil de technique près)


En effet, c'est toujours aussi mignon et le gros avantage des deux Homeworld, c'est qu'ils sont aussi très peu gourmands : pas de décors à afficher, juste des fonds spatiaux (et donc un pathfinding ultra simple pour l'IA), des textures détaillées, mais apposés à des objets 3D très simples.

Le premier Homeworld pouvait même se jouer sans accélération 3d à l'époque.

----------


## chenoir

> Une belle frégate torpilleur dans _Homeworld 2_, admirez le niveau de détail pour un jeu de 2003. Et encore, j'ai laissé de côté les ombres dynamiques dignes de _Doom 3_ (réellement, à un poil de technique près) :
> 
> http://uppix.net/b/0/c/24fe72b71819b...976402d4tt.jpg


Il a un p'tit air de Galactica ce vaisseau   ::wub::

----------


## RUPPY

Bioshock 2

Fin marron.....heu, pardon, fonds marins


Hummm, ça me donne envie de manger des encornets....


Vu le niveau d'humidité, on dirait la gare de Strasbourg au mois d'octobre

----------


## Nilsou

Moui, tu ne dira plus ça après avoir installé des mod pour homeworld 2, il y en a un particulièrement, qui est superbe, et qui gèrent la localisation des dégâts, ajoutent de nouvelles flottes, permet de bâtir des forteresse ect...

Mais lui il est gourmand (en même temps sur une partie a 2 contre 2, il y a presque 20 fois plus de vaisseau en jeux qu'une partie classique, et je suis sympa sur le 20*)

----------


## Star-Platinum

Les screens d'HomeWorld je m'en ferais presque des fonds d'écran.

----------


## Morgoth

Je suis d'accord.  :Cigare: 

"Petite" flotte Vaygr en mouvement (mode escarmouche, on est limité au niveau du nombre des vaisseaux).

----------


## Gillete

> On pourrait avoir l'explication plus détaillée ou la vidéo tant qu'a faire ?
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> je crois que je vais craquer morgoth, tu m'ennui.


J'avais fait la même avec Gen. La déception quand j'ai vu que le compteur se bloque à 99.

----------


## Crackhead Funky

_Civilization IV Beyond the Sword

_

----------


## Silver

A l'attaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaque !


J'aime les corps élancés munis de leurs gros bâtons qui font "sproutch sproutch".  :Bave:

----------


## Dolcinni

Un MMO gratuit qui a l'air plutôt cool. En tout cas le début est sympa, j'aime l'ambiance steampunk, les dialogues sont marrants, mais les combats ont pas l'air fantastiques malheureusement.


Ca c'est Arkanum, il est prêtre et il aime bien prêcher la foi à grands coups d'épée à travers la gueule.

----------


## Logan

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/7fadb5c...dddf4a6939.jpg


Excellent  ::):

----------


## M.Rick75

*Borderlands*
Pique-nique au bord de la route.

On s'était filé rendez-vous au panneau d'accueil de la réserve naturelle de la décharge municipale


Dédé Pluton nous avait dégotté de splendides bolides.
Gérard Znokiss, qui n'est pas le dernier pour la déconne m'a alors proposé un massage du cuir chevelu à la gomme. Ahahah, quel déconneur ce Gérard.


En chemin, Mélanie Spider a eu une envie pressante comme d'hab.
Vite le téléobjectif. Huhuhuh, moi aussi, je suis un sacré déconneur quand même.


Après un bout de rando épuisante on a fait une pause au lac radioactif de la ZI mais il y avait déjà des campeurs.
Note: Penser à racheter des balles.


Mais on était pas là pour rigoler non plus et la faim commençait à serrer nos petits estomacs. Dédé a proposé de chasser de la fourmilion à la grenade. Banco.
Sur la photo: "Bon c'est quoi le meilleur morceau pour faire de la daube?"


Finalement on a opté pour du classique. Un méchoui de Skag.
"Gérard, tu verses un peu de fioul sur les braises, le feu est un peu faible là."


On a fini la journée en allant visiter ce village pittoresque au fond du canyon. Les indigènes nous ont réservés un accueil chaleureux à la roquette.


"Aahhhh. Voilà le fameux point de vue. Les amis, je crois que c'était une sacré journée."
Note: Penser à racheter à nouveau des balles.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/7fadb5c...dddf4a6939.jpg


 ::): 

---------- Post ajouté à 09h42 ----------




> *Borderlands*
> Bla Bla...


En faites il a l'air sympa ce jeu, je regrette d'avoir passé la promo...  ::|:

----------


## kayl257

> En faites il a l'air sympa ce jeu, je regrette d'avoir passé la promo...


Il y aura toujours une meilleure promo  :;): 
(il se trouve à 20€ sur mamazon par ex)

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Je te hais, non je t'aime, ah si si je te hais moi et mon banquier!

----------


## hommedumatch

*The Hunter*

NeoOon et Erkin m'ont bien donné envie d'y jouer, je m'y suis mis. C'est bien joli graphiquement.

Voila une phase complète de chasse: Repérer la proie, tirer, suivre les traces de sang, et valider la prise avec le gps. Je suis chanceux sur ce coup-la. C'est plus difficile à repérer d'habitude.

----------


## Nielle

Jamais reussi à voir un nanimal dans The hunter..  ::(:  Même quand j'ai réuni 3 indices avec le GPS snif...

----------


## Olipro

Les indices ça fonctionne mal car ça incite le joueur à se déplacer rapidement. Or, c'est le meilleur moyen pour faire fuir les bêtes.
Le mieux c'est d'écouter, si un cri, regarder dans la direction, très longtemps, et n'avancer que par petits pas, puis réécouter, et continuer très lentement. Et surtout, encore une fois, observer très attentivement. 9 fois sur 10, quand un joueur perd l'occasion de tuer un animal, il l'avait sur son écran mais ne l'avait pas vu.

----------


## KiwiX

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5e1...cbc0a3a9ea.jpg


 :Emo: 

Bande d'enfoirés.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Moui, tu ne dira plus ça après avoir installé des mod pour homeworld 2, il y en a un particulièrement, qui est superbe, et qui gèrent la localisation des dégâts, ajoutent de nouvelles flottes, permet de bâtir des forteresse ect...
> 
> Mais lui il est gourmand (en même temps sur une partie a 2 contre 2, il y a presque 20 fois plus de vaisseau en jeux qu'une partie classique, et je suis sympa sur le 20*)


Ca m'intéresse ce mod. D'ailleurs, dans le topic d'Homeworld 2, ce serait super bien de remonter les infos en premier post. Nilsou, si t'as le courage de me balancer le lien par MP...

----------


## hommedumatch

> Bande d'enfoirés.


Non mais les bêtes qui ne meurent pas par mon premier tir ne prennent pas une deuxième balle (...enfin pas systématiquement). La preuve :

*The hunter

*Une autre de mes victimes a pu survivre à mon coup de fusil. La bête blessée sort ses yeux doux pour m'amadouer. Je me tâte d'appuyer sur la gâchette...

Mais la plèbe a parlé : " La vie ! La vie ! La vie ! " (Kiwix doit être dans le public je crois)

C'est bon, j'ai compris

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Tu es donc reparti, et la bête est morte dans la nuit après 10 heures de lente agonie.

----------


## hommedumatch

> Tu es donc reparti, et la bête est morte dans la nuit après 10 heures de lente agonie.


Tout à fait! Tu as saisi mon raisonnement! 
Il y a une similitude avec Maximus, sauf qu'ici César est en vie, et la bête souffre plus longtemps :^_^: .
Traquer du Prédator ou autre truc mush du "sommet de la chaîne" alimentaire je veux bien mais il n'y en a pas dans ce type de jeu alors...

----------


## schnak

> Un MMO gratuit qui a l'air plutôt cool. En tout cas le début est sympa, j'aime l'ambiance steampunk, les dialogues sont marrants, mais les combats ont pas l'air fantastiques malheureusement.







Sache que j'adore ton perso !  ::o:  ::P:

----------


## NeoOoeN

> Non mais les bêtes qui ne meurent pas par mon premier tir ne prennent pas une deuxième balle (...enfin pas systématiquement). La preuve :
> 
> *The hunter
> 
> *Une autre de mes victimes a pu survivre à mon coup de fusil. La bête blessée sort ses yeux doux pour m'amadouer. Je me tâte d'appuyer sur la gâchette...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/70b...73489e2d8d.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f33...79cc4ed9e9.jpg
> Mais la plèbe a parlé : " La vie ! La vie ! La vie ! " (Kiwix doit être dans le public je crois)
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/705...a77b67a29a.jpg
> C'est bon, j'ai compris
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b84...d2a553bd71.jpg


Impossible de les tuer aussi quand ça m'arrive ça.
Mais ils souffrent pas. Y'a un lutin qui vient les guérir après ! 

Enfin c'est surtout que sinon, je dors sur le canapé le soir si madame est dans le coin quand j'y joue.   :Emo: 


Et bon sang, j'ai toujours pas croisé de Cerf... 
Pourtant j'en entend brailler, mais non, rien à faire.
Je désespère.

----------


## znokiss

> *Borderlands*
> Pique-nique au bord de la route.


Excellent tes screens ! Et j'approuve les commentaires tordants ! Mais comment fais-tu pour virer le HUD horrible qui me prends les 3/4 de mon écran ? Y'a moyen de faire ça en jeu ? 

Sinon, The Hunter, ça a l'air moins fréténique que Serious Sam...

Allez, hop, face à tous ces jeux en beaux graphismes léchés, j'ai envie de vous montrer *Glitch*, encore un jeu des étudiants de l'école Digipen. Du FPS dans un cube avec des graphismes... euh... spéciaux : 

Là, par exemple, j'éclate une tourelle avec mon canon : 


Ou bien des chasseurs Tie avec un fusil à pompe : 


Le beau Danube bleu.


Oh, un Boss : 


J'ajoute que tout ça se déforme sans arrêt et très rapidement. En fait, le jeu est frénétique à souhait, faut sauter sans arrêt pour éviter tous les...euh... ennemis et les trucider en ramassant armes et bonus dans un monde sans cesse changeant.
Original.

----------


## chenoir

> Excellent tes screens ! Et j'approuve les commentaires tordants ! Mais comment fais-tu pour virer le HUD horrible qui me prends les 3/4 de mon écran ? Y'a moyen de faire ça en jeu ? 
> 
> Sinon, The Hunter, ça a l'air moins fréténique que Serious Sam...


Faut pas croire, The Hunter c'est un jeu supra violent et qui ne laisse pas un instant de répit.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> screens


La dreugue cay mal.

----------


## Nelfe

> Excellent tes screens ! Et j'approuve les commentaires tordants ! Mais comment fais-tu pour virer le HUD horrible qui me prends les 3/4 de mon écran ? Y'a moyen de faire ça en jeu ? 
> 
> Sinon, The Hunter, ça a l'air moins fréténique que Serious Sam...
> 
> Allez, hop, face à tous ces jeux en beaux graphismes léchés, j'ai envie de vous montrer *Glitch*, encore un jeu des étudiants de l'école Digipen. Du FPS dans un cube avec des graphismes... euh... spéciaux : 
> 
> Là, par exemple, j'éclate une tourelle avec mon canon : 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/380...f6de679b1a.jpg
> 
> ...


Il faut enquiller combien de grammes de cocaïne pour tenir dans ce jeu ?

----------


## Dorak

Rien que les screens m'ont dézingués les deux yeux. Alors en mouvement j'imagine pas.

----------


## znokiss

> Rien que les screens m'ont dézingués les deux yeux. Alors en mouvement j'imagine pas.


Pourtant c'est vraiment à tester, je pense. Puis vous rirez moins quand l'équipe à l'origine sera engagée par Valve pour la prochaine mise à jour de TF2. J'en vois qui se marrent dans le fond mais c'est déjà arrivé et ça a donnée Portal...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Robix66

> Pourtant c'est vraiment à tester, je pense. Puis vous rirez moins quand l'équipe à l'origine sera engagée par Valve pour la prochaine mise à jour de TF2. J'en vois qui se marrent dans le fond mais c'est déjà arrivé et ça a donnée Portal...


D'ailleurs, pour Portal 2, ils en ont encore embauché de chez eux.
J'ai testé Glitch, c'est sympatoche, mais le niveau des ennemis est assez lent à monter.

----------


## Morgoth

Une image d'Homeworld Cataclysm :

----------


## Jean Pale

Assault d'un Burger Shot avec JeP et Tim sur GTA4 :

 

To be continued.  :B):

----------


## tim987

...continued here !

Bien s'équiper avant.


Assaut du Musée 


Les premiers flics se pointent...



...mais pas en nombre suffisant. Nous tentons donc une sortie.


La situation devient incontrôlable, fuite en voiture de police.


Soldé par un échec. Un dernier passex en hélicoptère entre les immeubles (

Spoiler Alert! 


avec Jean Pale qui se crash lamentablement  ::ninja:: )

 de Manhattan.

----------


## Morgoth

Ça me fait penser que j'ai joué deux bonnes heures à GTA4 sur 360 cet après-midi, c'était bien fnu comme il faut.

Particulièrement la balançoire folle.  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Jean Pale

Fake, je ne me suis pas crashé lors de ce passage. Au contraire ! C'était la fois suivante lors d'un trick trop oufzor.  ::ninja::

----------


## elpaulo

Le topic sur les jeux de survie m'a donné envie de relancer stranded 2 :

Mon feu de camp et mon abri


Les stocks


Ma hutte et les plantations derrière


Mes vignes et mon blé


Et mes fraises fraichement plantées

----------


## Steack

> Le topic sur les jeux de survie m'a donné envie de relancer *Crysis 3* :
> 
> Mon feu de camp et mon abri
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fbd...54652870d0.jpg
> 
> Les stocks
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5c2...28acd44b95.jpg
> 
> Ma hutte et les plantations derrière
> ...


Fixed  ::P: h34r:

----------


## elpaulo

> Fixed h34r:


 ::P:

----------


## Jean Pale

Petite balade sur Natural Selection 2 :

----------


## Silver

King Ragnar a des fréquentations... plutôt étranges.


Scènes orientales nocturnes pour ceux qui voudraient voir la nouvelle faction.

----------


## tim987

> Fake, je ne me suis pas crashé lors de ce passage. Au contraire ! C'était la fois suivante lors d'un trick trop oufzor.


Je sais, mais Fraps à décidé de ne plus prendre de captures d'écrans à ce moment là  ::(: .

----------


## Ozburne

Histoire de suivre le "moove" ... 


*Patrouille tranquille* 


*Petite flotte au départ*

----------


## Dorak

Mega fat le deuxième screen.

----------


## Morgoth

_Le Gardien est conscient, le Gardien comprend, le Gardien a vu l'ennemi..._ *super musique qui commence*  :Bave:

----------


## Ormindo

> King Ragnar a des fréquentations... plutôt étranges.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2a1...ffae682928.jpg


Ce squelette est déjà présent dans le premier M&B  :;):

----------


## Tien 12

Après mon inscription datant de mars 2009, voici ma première traque.
J'ai trouvé rapidement et surtout au pif, ma première cible. Elle était situé en hauteur. Une balle a suffit. Elle a du faire quelques centaines de mètres avant de s'écrouler au pied d'un arbre:
 

Par contre, étant anglophobe (j'exagère un peu), quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer rapidement les indications que donne le GPS (rond rouge, les barres vertes et oranges), merci d'avance. En mp si vous ne voulez pas être trop HS.

----------


## Lennyroquai

> Petite balade sur Natural Selection 2 :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6b3...2bc5d0e275.jpg


 ::o: 
Purée, à 3 mois de la fin de mon Master, je ne dois pas craquer... :Bave:

----------


## Nyloel

Ah, après MW2 (eh oui, je me suis laissée avoir) et FEAR 2... un petit moment de recueillement  ::cry::  pour une option qui disparait de plus en plus des FPS multi-supports.

----------


## elpaulo

J'suis toujours sur mon ile dans stranded 2 !

Ma cabane :


Et de son haut, ma production, j'fais 2 bouteilles de pinard par jour avec ca


L'intérieur de ma hutte, avec vue sur la mer

----------


## Olipro

arma 2, gta4, darkest hour, le tout avec les canards

----------


## Dorak

Le duo vainqueur.

----------


## Morgoth

Dans SWAT3 les ennemis se suivent et meurent à la queue-leu-leu :

----------


## Dorak

Ou plus simplement " font un man-head-train ".

----------


## Ormindo

SWAT4, c'est l'aube de F.E.A.R. ! Entre l'hopital avec tous les morts et l'immeuble des sectites qui tuent les gosses... 'Faut que je prenne des screens.

----------


## Tien 12

The Hunter.

Tout d'abord, vous ne trouvez pas ces traces de pas bizarres ?


2ème chasse:
Je me trouve en hauteur sur une petite plaine. Au loin, un brame se fait entendre. J'essaye d'attirer l'animal avec un leurre.
Quand tout à coup, je vois un cerf trottant vers moi. Je me stoppe net, il ralentit, et là... on s'observe...


Malheureusement, je tourne la tête d'un micromètre, la bête s'enfuie.
Je la suis, doucement, et la retrouve plus loin en hauteur. Je me précipite trop, sors mon fusil, et tire (pas de screen). Elle est touchée, mais s'éloigne.
Je monte ou elle se trouvait. Des traces de sang:


Je suis donc dans la direction des pas, en montant:


Puis d'autres traces plus loin:


Mais c'est qu'elle veut me faire marcher la bestiole:


Un peu plus loin:


Et voila, désolé, y a pas de fin. Pas celle espérée en tout cas. J'ai suivi sa trace pendant 10 bornes (aïe les pieds) pour finir avec un écran en anglais que j'ai pas trop compris. Je clique et me retrouve au départ, àa coté des cabanes.
Je stoppe la traque là.

Ah oui, j'oubliai, pendant que je cultivais mes ampoules aux pieds, le cerf à même eu le temps de se reposer:


Pour finir, une petite question, y a pas de multijoueur par hasard ? genre grosse battue dans la réserve ?

----------


## ziltoïd

non mais y a des tournois. Enfin, j'ai pas creusé la question.

----------


## silverragout

WAY, inondons le topic de screens de GTA 4  :B):

----------


## Texgroove

> The Hunter.
> 
> Tout d'abord, vous ne trouvez pas ces traces de pas bizarres ?
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/c3cc...98450d580c.jpg


T'inquiète pas tu ne croiseras pas bigfoot, c'est des pattes avant d'ours manucurés (sans griffes)  :;): 
Quoi que pour le bigfoot ce serait sympa je vais poser la question sur leur forum ::rolleyes::

----------


## Marn'

Petite virée sur Arma 2 avec...Un méga Zord et des Power rangers §§§



Transformation !!§

----------


## LeBabouin

.
le grand blanc à bordure rose, très courant au large de la Corée


vas-y, ramène-toi petite tapette!


cool la planche de frime


si, si prends un chewing_gum


même pas mort


ça déchire


péter dans l'eau, c'est pas beau

----------


## tim987

*Napoleon Total War* 
8 février 1805, le roi George III ordonne à son meilleur amiral, Horatio Nelson, d'intercepter la flotte de l'amiral Villeneuve au large de Gibraltar. Le 9 février, l'Armada espagnole, alliée de la France attaque la flotte anglaise à 60 miles des côtes de Gilbratar. Nelson aligne 6 navires contre 8 pour Frederico Gravina. Mais Nelson est confiant, ses équipages et surtout ses artilleurs, sont bien plus efficace que ceux de l'Armada.

A bord de l'H.M.S. _Rose_, Nelson ordonne une disposition en deux lignes de file afin de séparer l'Armada.



Echange de bordées entre le H.M.S. _Rose_ et le _Victoria_. Nelson ordonne l'envoi de boulets chaînés afin de brisé les mâts adverses. 



Isolé, démâté, harassé, le _Dragon_ est le premier navire de l'Armada à se rendre.



Bien qu'ayant eu l'avantage du vent au début de l'engagement, l'Armada s'est très vite laissée déborder. Sa ligne est rompue.



L'Armada entière capitule. Bien qu'il faille réparer à Gibraltar, augmentant ainsi la distance entre Villeneuve et Nelson, la capture de 8 navires pour la couronne de Sa Majesté est une grande victoire. Ironiquement, les hommes entonnent "_Farwell and adieu to you, spanish ladies_" sur le pont.

----------


## Arenot2be

> 8 février 1805, le roi George III ordonne à son meilleur amiral, Horatio Nelson, d'intercepter la flotte de l'amiral Villeneuve au large de Gibraltar. Le 9 février, l'Armada espagnole, alliée de la France attaque la flotte anglaise à 60 miles des côtes de Gilbratar. Nelson aligne 6 navires contre 8 pour Frederico Gravina. Mais Nelson est confiant, ses équipages et surtout ses artilleurs, sont bien plus efficace que ceux de l'Armada.
> 
> A bord de l'H.M.S. _Rose_, Nelson ordonne une disposition en deux lignes de file afin de séparer l'Armada.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/731...2638d24e05.jpg
> 
> Echange de bordées entre le H.M.S. _Rose_ et le _Victoria_. Nelson ordonne l'envoi de boulets chaînés afin de brisé les mâts adverses. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d05...1cb50ae17f.jpg
> ...


C'est beaux .  ::wub::

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

*Alors lui, c'est Gnorg. C'est un cimmérien. Mais comme il est moins con que les autres,
il fait aussi de la magie en plus de cogner comme un sourd avec sa masse.*


*Petit tour dans la vallée des morts, en Cimmérie (oui, Gnorg sait aussi faire du dada)...*


*...avec ses vanirs, ses loup-garous, ses mort-vivants et ses paysages pas dégueu.*

----------


## Boolay

> Nelson ordonne l'envoi de boolay chaîné afin de briser les mâts adverses.




Ah ouais  :Bave:

----------


## tim987

:tired:  J'ose même pas imaginer les sous-entendus.  :tired:  .

----------


## Anonyme2016

*M&B : Warband*


Venant d'un émir, ça m'a fait beaucoup rire




çay vraiment pas laid quand même

----------


## Strife

Pour Tim et Babouin, je vais faire mon chieur, mais les titres des jeux svp.
(Bien que je suppose un Crysis modé et un Empire Total War...)

----------


## tim987

Oui, je l'avais mis dans le titre, mais j'ai buggé mon édition. Je le fais de suite. Merci d'avoir fait la remarque, j'avais pas vu.

----------


## Strife

Merci beaucoup! :;):

----------


## chenoir

> *M&B : Warband*
> 
> 
> Venant d'un émir, ça m'a fait beaucoup rire
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/18dd648...dd8426c8e7.jpg
> 
> 
> çay vraiment pas laid quand même
> ...



Il est carrément plus beau que son grand frère.

C'est déciday, je commande.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

De plus, quand il est accouplé avec "décors polonais" (sans morceaux de tupolev dedans) il est encore bien plus beau  :Bave: 




le vrai nom c est polished landscape

----------


## Anonyme2016

C'est du polished landscapes aussi sur mes screens.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

C'est ce qu'il me semblait  ::):

----------


## Jean Pale

GTA IV TLTD et TBOGT ( ::ninja:: ) :

  
 

Formation à 5.  ::ninja::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Mais à 4.

----------


## Rikimaru

*WoW*

Mon p'tit DK

----------


## Morgoth

C'est voulu le Design façon parodie d'Heroic Fantasy ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Rikimaru

Le background de wow  ::wub::

----------


## Morgoth

J0R il ne peut pas porter une épée avec des bras pareils !  ::o:

----------


## Jean Pale

> Mais à 4.


Non, regarde le radar. :seboya:

----------


## Rikimaru

> J0R il ne peut pas porter une épée avec des bras pareils !



Oui à cause du vol planer qu'il c'est pris par Arthas ! :;):

----------


## Belhoriann

C'est pas les bras le problème, c'est la tête. Non mais t'as vu comme elle est petite !  ::O:

----------


## Jean Pale

Suite de GTAIVEOLCTLTDTBOGT :

Les flics se mettent à la mode :
 

Akheris pris en flag :


Non, je ne bougerais pas de ma voiture !

----------


## LeBabouin

> Pour Tim et Babouin, je vais faire mon chieur, mais les titres des jeux svp.
> (Bien que je suppose un Crysis modé et un Empire Total War...)


Fixayde









Y a un furieux qui a trouvé des icebergs inexploités dans le fond du jeu!

----------


## Akheris

> Akheris pris en flag :


Et voila comment sont les gens...

T'a envie de faire une petite course à pied dans le style suédois pour intensifier l'effort et tout de suite, ça saute aux conclusions  ::|:

----------


## seboya

> Non, regarde le radar. :seboya:


Oh ça va, hein ! Si on peut plus se balader tranquille sur les jantes, où va-t-on ? Je vous le demande !  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

*GTA IV Lost and Manga*
OMG ça fait 10 minutes que je regarde la téloche, les parodies de dessins animés sont à se pisser dessus !

----------


## Tyler Durden

*The Ballad of Bad Johnny*

----------


## Darkath

Homeworld 2, PDS Mod V11 :

There is no kill like overkill :

----------


## Darkath



----------


## chenoir

Bon, vivement que je recoive ma copie.

C'est plus genre Solar Empire ou on envoie un grand nombre de vaisseau sur l'ennemi avec un minimum de micromanagement, ou c'est du Nexus ou on gère l'énergie de chaque poste, qui tire sur quoi, etc...?

----------


## Erkin_

Magnifique tes trois dernières screens Darkath  :Emo:

----------


## silverragout

This is BLOOM day!

----------


## chenoir

Cool guys definitely don't look at explosions.

----------


## Morgoth

> Bon, vivement que je recoive ma copie.
> 
> C'est plus genre Solar Empire ou on envoie un grand nombre de vaisseau sur l'ennemi avec un minimum de micromanagement, ou c'est du Nexus ou on gère l'énergie de chaque poste, qui tire sur quoi, etc...?


Les deux Herr Kaleun.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Non, regarde le radar. :seboya:


Ah oui  :^_^: 

Ils tournent bien les nouveaux gta ou c'est toujours aussi à chier que le gta4 ?

----------


## Morgoth

> Magnifique tes trois dernières screens Darkath


+1 mais ça manque d'AA. Et puis le JPG ça pue.  ::ninja::  :mec habitué au PNG:

----------


## Darkath

> Bon, vivement que je recoive ma copie.
> 
> C'est plus genre Solar Empire ou on envoie un grand nombre de vaisseau sur l'ennemi avec un minimum de micromanagement, ou c'est du Nexus ou on gère l'énergie de chaque poste, qui tire sur quoi, etc...?


En gros c'est du supcom avec des vaisseaux, la vue normal elle sert juste a prendre des screens et voir ce qui se passe une fois que t'as donné les ordres, pour jouer normalement faut être dans la vue tactique ou tu vois toute la map et tes unités sont des points verts.

Donc ouais c'est du bourrinage de vaisseau avec un minimum de micro.




> +1 mais ça manque d'AA


J'ai jamais réussi a faire marcher l'AA du catalyst control center de chie.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ils tournent bien les nouveaux gta ou c'est toujours aussi à chier que le gta4 ?


Toujours à chier niveau optimisation.

----------


## Morgoth

> J'ai jamais réussi a faire marcher l'AA du catalyst control center de chie.


Ha, vivent les drivers nvidia.  ::ninja::

----------


## Dorak

> Toujours à chier niveau optimisation.


Ouais mais non. Le dernier patch rend déjà les choses bien plus agréables. Et apparemment les DLC tournent mieux. Tout ça.

Il est toujours aussi mal opti certes, mais c'est mieux qu'avant.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Toujours à chier niveau optimisation.


N'importe quoi.

----------


## Akheris

> N'importe quoi.


J'ai une moyenne de 35 fps avec une gtx 285 et un I7 à 3.5 ghz et les options qui ne sont même pas à fond.
On ne peut pas dire que ce soit super optimisé vu que le jeu n'arrache pas non plus la rétine.(Ze veux de l'AA :/)

----------


## Ozburne

> +1 mais ça manque d'AA. Et puis le JPG ça pue.  :mec habitué au PNG:


 :B):

----------


## Anonyme2016

> J'ai une moyenne de 35 fps avec une gtx 285 et un I7 à 3.5 ghz et les options qui ne sont même pas à fond.
> On ne peut pas dire que ce soit super optimisé vu que le jeu n'arrache pas non plus la rétine.(Ze veux de l'AA :/)


Doit y avoir un problème, parce qu'avec une GTX275 et un i5, c'est 40FPS en extèrieur avec tout a taquet chez moi.

----------


## hommedumatch

*Age of Pirates 2 : City of abandoned ships.*
Une petite envie de pirates après avoir joué à Anno.

V'la ma feuille de personnage en début de partie.

Un petit tour par l'église avant d'aller au bordel.

Tarif de groupe pour tout l'équipage du bateau ?!?  ::huh::

----------


## --Lourd--

_Caché dans la végétation, vent de face, je traque ma proie._



_Après 10 minutes d'approche en rampant tel un serpent, il est temps de passer à l'attaque._



_Atteinte aux poumons, la bête fait 20 mètres et s'écroule._




 :B):

----------


## Dorak

Overdose de The Hunter.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> N'importe quoi.


Donc, tu sous entends que GTA 4 et ses add-ons, sont des jeux bien optimisés ? C'est particulièrement savoureux qu'un type qui dit n'importe quoi, sorte comme seul argument, "n'importe quoi".

----------


## Olipro

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/5c4bcb9...1c4317c4e1.jpg


Cette image est ULTIME

----------


## Anonyme871

> Doit y avoir un problème,


Oui, l'optimisation. 
Tout le problème de GTA IV. Selon la config, ça sera le jour et la nuit et c'est même pas qu'une histoire de puissance.

----------


## KiwiX

> Suite de GTAIVEOLCTLTDTBOGT :


Heureusement que t'as pas un PC trop pourri, j'imagine déjà ce que ça donnerait sur le mien  ::ninja::  Sans déconner, c'est vraiment dégueulasse. Autant jouer sur consoles.

----------


## Erkin_

Rha bavant ta première screen --Lourd--, si seulement ce jeu n'avait pas un système de paiement merdique... l'arc  ::wub:: 

hommedumatch : Oh, un jeu que je ne connais pas. *va fouiller sur le net*

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Pour les vidéos vous pouvez les voir dans le topic des Shoot'em up.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Pownage de gros vaisseau (Eve Online) : 



 Pownage de base (Starcraft II) :

----------


## --Lourd--

Piwate §§§§§

----------


## Erkin_

Et après il y en a qui affirment que l'id tech 4 est moche  ::rolleyes::

----------


## alegria unknown

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/76d...7ce6ca4d10.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d18...0c91d77c99.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/97a...6d54d9b93e.jpg


 ::wub::  Motherfuckin'screens.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Donc, tu sous entends que GTA 4 et ses add-ons, sont des jeux bien optimisés ? C'est particulièrement savoureux qu'un type qui dit n'importe quoi, sorte comme seul argument, "n'importe quoi".


Ils ont été mal portés. Pas mal optimisés. J'ai une config moyenne/haute et il tourne en, 1920*1200 tout à fond, en aniso 8x et avec une distance de vue de 42 à 40 fps.

----------


## Jean Pale

> Heureusement que t'as pas un PC trop pourri, j'imagine déjà ce que ça donnerait sur le mien  Sans déconner, c'est vraiment dégueulasse. Autant jouer sur consoles.


Stoi le dégueulasse !

Trop beau, stoo.  :B): 




> Ils ont été mal portés. Pas mal optimisés. J'ai une config moyenne/haute et il tourne en, 1920*1200 tout à fond, en aniso 8x et avec une distance de vue de 42 à 40 fps.


Il n'a pas été mal porté (il est scandaleux sur consoles), il a simplement des soucis d'optimisation, principalement d'une machine à une autre. C'est un peu la loterie et certaines grosses machines pataugent dessus comme de plus modestes le feront tourner de manière plus que correcte.

----------


## Morgoth

> Heureusement que t'as pas un PC trop pourri, j'imagine déjà ce que ça donnerait sur le mien  Sans déconner, c'est vraiment dégueulasse. Autant jouer sur consoles.


Grave. J'y ai joué sur console et ça passait largement mieux. Moins d'effets d'escalier, moins de syndrome "ombres faites sous Paint", etc...  ::ninja::

----------


## Jean Pale

> Grave. J'y ai joué sur console et ça passait largement mieux. Moins d'effets d'escalier, moins de syndrome "ombres faites sous Paint", etc...


En appuyant sur la touche P tu as l'effet console. Moins d'aliasing mais un putain de flou...tu rappuies sur PC en suivant et n'y retouches plus. Quant aux ombres, elles ressemblent enfin à quelques chose depuis le dernier patch, ENFIN §§

----------


## Morgoth

Dès que y'a de l'AA je le prends.  ::ninja::

----------


## BakaSeiji

Star Wars: the force unleashed



Jar-jar  :^_^:

----------


## J-D

Borderlands: l'attaque des clones vicieux.

----------


## Aghora

> Star Wars: the force unleashed
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4a1...d9cc02f377.jpg
> 
> Jar-jar


Han ! Je l'avais jamais vu !! Où est il ?

----------


## Jean Pale

*GTA IV : The Ballad of Gay Tony.*

Déroulement d'une soirée haut de gamme (partie 1) :

On salut deux potes en arrivant (cf. GTA IV)


On commence par un des petits shots.


On repère la belle.


On se prend un rateau, donc on va voir la moche à côté. Ca passe !§


En effet, ça passe.


Je confirme, c'est passé. Plutôt bien d'ailleurs.


Alors on fait péter la bouteille pour fêter la victoire de l'homme face à la femme.
 

To be continued...

----------


## Jean Pale

*GTA IV : The Ballad of Gay Tony.*

Déroulement d'une soirée haut de gamme (partie 2) :

Champagne+shots...  :tired: 


Opération escalier.
 

Mission failed.


And refailed.  ::|: 


Il est temps d'aller au lit.  ::zzz::

----------


## Sk-flown

> Heureusement que t'as pas un PC trop pourri, j'imagine déjà ce que ça donnerait sur le mien  Sans déconner, c'est vraiment dégueulasse. Autant jouer sur consoles.


Haha le looser, on joue pas sur consoles, règle numéro uno des gens qui ont la classe, les consoles c'est pour les prolos (pas assez d'argent pour avoir un bon PC et pas assez intelligents pour bien s'en servir).

----------


## Dorak

> Grave. J'y ai joué sur console et ça passait largement mieux. Moins d'effets d'escalier, moins de syndrome "ombres faites sous Paint", etc...


Normal, ya blinde de cache-misères sur la version console, je parle en connaissance de cause je l'ai torché deux fois sur 360. 




> Haha le looser, on joue pas sur consoles, règle numéro uno des gens qui ont la classe, les consoles c'est pour les prolos (pas assez d'argent pour avoir un bon PC et pas assez intelligents pour bien s'en servir).


Fout le camp et va troller ailleurs, salopard  :tired:  .

----------


## --Lourd--

Mon nouveau joujou :

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Classe la dernière  ::o:

----------


## gripoil

> This is BLOOM day!
> 
> http://uppix.net/3/0/a/f73d20f8f1a86...2b2dc36dtt.jpg





> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...9-07-32-44.jpg


Je sens qu'on va la voir plusieurs fois  ::P:

----------


## M.Rick75

Non mais tout ça manque de poésie... de magicien maladroit, de voleuse agile et de guerrier benêt.



Maaaaagie!



*Trine*

----------


## Flod

Ça va faire mal!





Qui a dit Road Rash?

----------


## gun

> Qui a dit Road Rash?


Moi, moi!  :Emo: 
Mais c'est aussi bien que Road Rash ou pas ?  ::cry::

----------


## FROGGY

Une petite ballade en multi avec Olipro et Marn avec euh... un peu de flic derrière nous  ::O: 


Après une chasse à l'homme, un petit moment de cascades épiques. (Marn et Babz dans les hélicos, Olipro dans le bus volant et moi, le type dans la flotte)  ::):

----------


## Olipro

Soirée EPIQUE sur arma 2 
Cool guys don't look at explosion ...

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Darkath

*Voix metallique*
"Argon nova raider"



"Argon nova raider"


"Argon nova..." TA GUEULE BORDEL!

ceux qui ont joué a X3 comprendront ^^

----------


## cooly08

GTA IV Lost And Damned :

Qui veut une mot ? Qui veuuuuuuuuuut une moto ?
Pas chères les motos qui veut ?



Sale temps à new... à Liberty city :



Oh le gros  ::o:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Une petite ballade en multi avec Olipro et Marn avec euh... un peu de flic derrière nous


La vache, vous avez décidé de refaire les Blues Brothers?

----------


## Froyok

> La vache, vous avez décidé de refaire les Blues Brothers?


Mais non !



 :Bave:

----------


## alegria unknown

Sam and Max, The Penal Zone.

----------


## alegria unknown



----------


## BakaSeiji

> Han ! Je l'avais jamais vu !! Où est il ?


Retour sur Kashyyk

----------


## Olipro

ARMA 2 avec les canards

----------


## Anonyme2016

Putain au premier coup d'oeil j'ai cru a des photos  ::O: .

----------


## tim987

Arma 2 tout à fond, c'est la classe. Stou.  :B):

----------


## Olipro

La map (podagorsk) y est aussi pour beaucoup.  :;):

----------


## Anonyme2016

Voilà, plus que la qualité graphique, c'est la crédibilité des scènes qui surprend.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

GTA 4 : Episodes



Party time. (Quand on remarque pas trop l'aliasing.)

----------


## Tyler Durden

Une petite fournée de *GTA: Episodes*.

----------


## Morgoth

> Voilà, plus que la qualité graphique, c'est la crédibilité des scènes qui surprend.


C'est surtout la colorimétrie qui donne cette impression de regarder une photographie. Parce que là il ne semble pas à fond. TAF c'est vraiment magnifique (par contre énorme PC requis).

----------


## tim987

Je reprends un ancien screenshot d'Arma 2 que j'ai pris en TAF (mais la vraimment, même les textures en TAF et AA  ::O:  ). Et ça pête bien, mais le PC qui fera tourner ce jeu avec ce niveau là, est hors de portée de ma bourse.

----------


## Daecyn

::o:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Il y en a un qui se touche la bite ou c'est moi ?

----------


## ziltoïd

C'est toi, pervers.

----------


## Pontifex

M&B Warband, c'est bien mais un peu buggé. En ce moment, j'ai droit à l'attaque des clones:
Tout a commencé après que j'ai aidé Lethwin Far-Seeker à accéder au trône. Une fois roi, celui-ci donne quelques villes en fiefs à son prédécesseur King Ragnar; mais décide de l'exiler un peu après. Apparaît alors une nouvelle faction, les Commoners (toujours officiellement dirigé par Ragnar alors que celui-ci a pourtant disparu). Et c'est en sortant du château d'une des villes de cette faction que j'ai vu l'impensable: un clone de moi

Puis ils se sont multipliés:

Copiant même mes changements vestimentaires:

Jusqu'à en perdre la tête:


Ce n'est pas le seul bug au niveau de cette faction, mais c'est le plus rigolol.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Une petite série sous la pluie.

----------


## Froyok

C'est super moche.


C'est super grand !


C'est super mal doublé et mal mis en scène.


C'est super n'importe quoi.
(Bordel, un shaman dans une histoire cyberpunk... WTF ?!)



Bon les gunfights sont chiant (et c'est que le début, armes un peu molle et très imprécises, pas de "headshot" possible). Par contre le côté plateforme est très bien fait je trouve, c'est un poil moins fluide qu'un tomb raider (et très loin derrière un prince of persia) mais c'est vachement jouable et on peut vraiment se balader.

Donc c'est pas si mal.

----------


## El_Mariachi²



----------


## lokideath

Des aliens qui arrivent en nombre pour me faire la peau :


Mais les structures défensives sont prêtes à les accueillir comme il se doit : 



Les derniers survivants se font rapidement éliminés par les missiles alors que l'énergie commence à manquer :


Victory  ::lol::

----------


## Froyok

Des trous...

Des trous...  :tired: 

Des trous ! Gnii !  ::O:

----------


## touriste

Ça me dit quelque chose ce jeu. C'est pas un tower defense sorti il y a un an ?

----------


## Jasoncarthes

La guerre des boutons  ::O:

----------


## lokideath

> Des trous...
> 
> Des trous... 
> 
> Des trous ! Gnii !


Ok  ::O: 




> Ça me dit quelque chose ce jeu. C'est pas un  tower defense sorti il y a un an ?


Deux ans qu'il est disponible en fait, mais il est sorti sur Steam l'année dernière  :;): 
J'ai crée un topic dessus il y a quelques temps sur le forum si tu veux plus d'infos.




> La guerre des boutons


Ok  ::O:   ::P:

----------


## Yshuya

> Bon j'avoue qu'avec l'interface c'est moins glamour 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e63...3f4d04ecbd.jpg
> 
>  Ce post vous a été présenté par le meilleur générateur de fonds d'écrans du marché (c) CCP.


Pourquoi tu laisses les modules passifs ? ::huh::

----------


## hommedumatch

*Age of Pirates 2 : City of abandoned ships*
Ce jeu a un petit parfum de Mount & Blade, j'en suis totalement fan  ::wub:: .
Mon personnage arbore bien sûr le pavillon français, remarquez les noms de mes bateaux.

Des requins à l'affût de tout bateau coulé.

Un petit détour vers la Guadeloupe.

Les combats ne sont pas au niveau de M&B, c'est assez bourrin. On peut avoir jusqu'à 3 compagnons à terre. En mer par contre, lors d'abordages, les marins se joignent à la bataille joyeusement.

Les phases de tempête ne sont pas une partie de plaisir. Les bateaux subissent de lourds dégâts, et la situation s'aggrave si des bateaux vous avaient pris en chasse juste avant de rentrer dans l'orage. Mieux vaut avoir un compagnon charpentier pour de la réparation en temps réel.

Comme pour M&B lors de l'attaque d'une ville (dans le cas ou il reste une résistance au château), il y a une phase de duel en tête à tête avec le capitaine du bateau ennemi après l'abordage. Il est cependant tout à fait possible que le bateau se rende juste avant l'abordage, car le capitaine est raisonnable. Dans ce cas la, vous pouvez décider du sort de votre ennemi : Emprisonner dans la cale, les laisser partir, ou les jeter en pâture aux requins.

----------


## tim987

Ca à l'air sympa, mais j'ai pas l'impression de voir une réelle progression du gameplay et des graphimes depuis la série des Seadogs. J'aurais préféré une modélisation du niveau de Napoleon Total War pour ce qui est des navires et des combats en mer. Faudrait sans doute que je matte plus de vidéos de youtube sur ce jeu avant de faire chauffer la visa...  :tired:  .

----------


## ziltoïd

Quel est le but du jeu?
La map est grande?
On a un sentiment de toute puissance qui arrive trop vite ou y a un peu de challenge?

J'arrete là, pas envie d'être trop HS  ::P: .

----------


## hommedumatch

> Quel est le but du jeu?
> La map est grande?
> On a un sentiment de toute puissance qui arrive trop vite ou y a un peu de challenge?
> 
> J'arrete là, pas envie d'être trop HS .


Ca se limite aux Caraibes avec la côté nord de l'amérique du sud.

Le but du jeu est le même que celui de M&B, joindre une faction ou jouer le loup solitaire. C'est bien pour ça que je l'avais cité en début de post. Il y a 5 factions (Hollande, France, Espagne, Angleterre, et pirates). Il y a des accords commerciaux et des déclarations de guerre, inflexibles, mais équilibrés entre les factions. Les pirates bien sûr n'ont pas d'amis.
La maniabilité est assez ardue. De plus, commencer avec un gros bateau bien lent va vous faire comprendre les réelles contraintes du vent, du poids des marchandises et l'utilité des choix de types de bateau selon les situations.
Le truc qui freine rapidement les envies mégalomanes, c'est le salaires des employés et les coûts de réparation (un passage dans l'orage et c'est le drame pour votre porte-feuille). Il faut vraiment être bon en commerce pour supporter les coûts d'une grosse flotte. Par exemple, la facture des marins ne se fait pas à terre, elle est toujours réclamée en mer. Payer ou subir une mutinerie, on n'a pas trop le choix la. D'un autre coté, on peut empreinter ou déposer de l'argent en banque. L'argent ne dort pas, mais bon j'ai 23 heures et 16 minutes de jeu au compteur avec mon gentil corsaire et je n'ai toujours pas passé ma première année (Aout 1665). Ce jeu est destiné à ceux qui prennent leur temps. Petit détail : On peut passer de la vue 3ème personne à la premiere personne en bateau et à terre, mais pas en mode combat au sabre/pistolet.

Un aperçu des attributs supplémentaires à choisir pour le héros et les multiples compagnons qui gagneront des rangs au fil de l'aventure (petit clin d'oeil fait à Fallout avec P.I.R.A.T.E.S). Concernant ces compagnons, leur loyauté varie en fonction de vos actes. Les " bad boys " verront d'un mauvais oeil vos bonnes actions et inversement pour les gentils. Par contre, tous apprécieront le tarif de groupe dans un bordel, histoire de remonter le moral des troupes.

La, je me fais pourchasser par 3 pirates bien rancuniers.

Chaque colonie a ses marins spécialisés. Ne faites pas gaffe au nom de mon bateau.

Et un petit spoil : 

Spoiler Alert! 


Il paraît qu'on peut capturer des colonies pour le compte d'une des factions : Attaque de forts, invasion de villes.

 J'en suis encore très loin d'être la mais ça fait baver en tout cas.  :Bave:

----------


## Pluton

Ma flotte après une après midi de jeu :


Sans oublier mes ressource ships :


 ::wub::

----------


## Tyler Durden

*GTA : Episodes*

----------


## Ozburne

*Home World 2 + Star Wars = ?*

Ça :

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

*Gnorg apprécie le tourisme, alors il est allé visiter Tarantia, la grande cité d'Aquilonie où Conan règne.*


*"Tiens maman, une petite carte postale !"*

----------


## Belhoriann

Il a l'air futé en plus d'être beau gosse  ::P:

----------


## chenoir

Ca fait Age of Conan mais le moteur graphique me fait carrément penser à du Mount and Blade. C'est lequel des deux?

----------


## KiwiX

> Ca fait Age of Conan mais le moteur graphique me fait carrément penser à du Mount and Blade. C'est lequel des deux?


Age Of Conan.

Mount & Blade, c'est moche.  :Cigare:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Il a l'air futé en plus d'être beau gosse


Plus futé que la moyenne cimmérienne  ::P: 




> Ca fait Age of Conan mais le moteur graphique me fait carrément penser à du Mount and Blade. C'est lequel des deux?


Mayrde, j'ai effectivement oublié de préciser : c'est Age of Conan.

----------


## Wiltjay

Je pense pouvoir répondre sans trop m'avancer que c'est Age of Conan  ::): 

Sinon, tiens donc, mais qu'est ce que c'est au milieu des déchets?! (Star Wars The Force Unleashed)


Et: Aller les enfants, le premier qui attrape la balle! (NBA 2K10)



*Edit*
Wow ptain, double Pwnd§

----------


## chenoir

> Age Of Conan.
> 
> Mount & Blade, c'est moche.


Peuh, avec les mêmes modèles de bâtiments, M&B rendrait exactement pareil. Le traitement des ombres et les textures aux sols des screens de Cowkill sont exactement les mêmes que ceux qu'on trouve dans M&B.

Et pis si t'as mauvais gout, spa ma faute.  :B):

----------


## Jasoncarthes

> Peuh, avec les mêmes modèles de bâtiments, M&B rendrait exactement pareil. Le traitement des ombres et les textures aux sols des screens de Cowkill sont exactement les mêmes que ceux qu'on trouve dans M&B.
> 
> Et pis si t'as mauvais gout, spa ma faute.


ouep avec en plus parfois plus de 800 gugusse dans la même batailles dans m&b  ::o:

----------


## Lezardo

GTA EFLC:

Johnny salue la démocratie américaine:



Entre Johnny et son Remington c'est fusionnel et charnel a la fois:



Johnny aime aussi organiser des sorties extra scolaire:



Lost and Damned Airways vous souhaite un bon voyage:



Lost and Damned c'est aussi des hommes viriles qui n'ont pas peur de se montrer:

----------


## Dorak

Censure !  ::ninja::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ptain Lezardo tu gaches tout l'effet là  ::(:

----------


## Agathia

> *Gnorg apprécie le tourisme, alors il est allé visiter Tarantia, la grande cité d'Aquilonie où Conan règne.*
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ef0...9bf7b3083d.jpg
> 
> *"Tiens maman, une petite carte postale !"*
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f5e...581344d28b.jpg


Bon, pour sauver l'honneur de AoC (le comparer à Mount & Blade.  :tired:  )
Je reprend le screen de Captain Cowkill à ma sauce, le même genre de bonhomme, juste sans le cheval.



Sinon la découverte d'un sort que tout personnage féminin se doit de posséder...  ::O: 




Cela dit ça peut amener à ça, donc bon finalement... On peut s'en passer.  :tired: 



Un lieu maudit où il faut ramasser un parchemin en peau humaine... La quête qui empêche tout afk, car une fois en possession du parchemin, tant qu'on ne rend pas la quête, des ombres comme celles sur le screens apparaissent toutes les 5 minutes environ pour vous attaquer! Même si vous êtes déjà en combat!

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Bon, pour sauver l'honneur de AoC (le comparer à Mount & Blade.  )
> Je reprend le screen de Captain Cowkill à ma sauce, le même genre de bonhomme, juste sans le cheval.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/23e...4a04238085.jpg
> 
> Sinon la découverte d'un sort que tout personnage féminin se doit de posséder... 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6cd...75dc53d9cc.jpg
> 
> ...


Putain, il est vachement plus beau chez toi le jeu quand même  ::o: 
C'quoi tes settings ?

----------


## Lezardo

> Ptain Lezardo tu gaches tout l'effet là


Je gâche quel effet moi  :Emo: 
C'est du spoil ca aussi ?

----------


## Agathia

> Putain, il est vachement plus beau chez toi le jeu quand même 
> C'quoi tes settings ?


Tout à fond quasiment, en Dx10, à part les ombres en élevé, parce qu'en ultra ça consomme carrément plus pour pas grand chose, AA x2, reflets sur l'eau uniquement du sol (l'eau en prend un coup quand même niveau réalisme  ::(:  mais ça consomme pas mal dès qu'il y a de l'eau à proximité, surtout à Tarantia, le quartier pauvre faisant ramer rien qu'en le regardant  ::P:  ). Les distances d'affichages sont au max, à part les particules et l'herbe au 3/4, cela dit je pense pouvoir mettre au max sans problème aussi...

Ma config : HD5870, 6 gigots de ram et c'est le seul jeu sur mon SSD (vu qu'il prend toute la place  :tired:  ), du coup les chargements qui étaient atroces sur mon ancien PC vont plus vite.  ::P: 

Avec ça, ça tourne à 30FPS minimum, à part à certains moments où le jeu/pc fait un peu de la merde, ça ramouille un chouilla mais c'est loin d'être l'horreur.

Un peu de screens pour finir et pas trop flood:

Le village de Conarch (que tout le monde prononce connard dans le jeu  ::P:  )


Les terres sauvages sous la pluie :

----------


## Skouatteur

> Je gâche quel effet moi 
> C'est du spoil ca aussi ?


Beeeeen un peu, vu la manière dont est cadrée la cinématique...

----------


## Sylvine

Houuu, toi t'as une bonne gueule de vainqueur.


Le mec devant moi est en train de dégeuler, mais pour de vrai, avec une animation et un son et tout. C'est ça le réalisme!


La porte de la barge s'ouvre, je me prends une balle...


Là j'ai même pas atteint la plage.

----------


## MrGr33N

J'ai retrouvé ça dans ma liste de screens, p'tain, la mise à jour du design des planètes, c'était pas un mal !





Ceci n'est pas un missile, c'est une frégate à 50% de structure qui trace avec un microwarpdrive...

----------


## Ouate ?!

Même pas mal.

----------


## silverragout

Avec Beat Hazard je viens de prend *Trine* à 5 bouboules. cay beau !

----------


## terciperix

> Ca se limite aux Caraibes avec la côté nord de l'amérique du sud.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bd2...5e82c7c4ce.jpg
> Le but du jeu est le même que celui de M&B, joindre une faction ou jouer le loup solitaire. C'est bien pour ça que je l'avais cité en début de post. Il y a 5 factions (Hollande, France, Espagne, Angleterre, et pirates). Il y a des accords commerciaux et des déclarations de guerre, inflexibles, mais équilibrés entre les factions. Les pirates bien sûr n'ont pas d'amis.
> La maniabilité est assez ardue. De plus, commencer avec un gros bateau bien lent va vous faire comprendre les réelles contraintes du vent, du poids des marchandises et l'utilité des choix de types de bateau selon les situations.
> Le truc qui freine rapidement les envies mégalomanes, c'est le salaires des employés et les coûts de réparation (un passage dans l'orage et c'est le drame pour votre porte-feuille). Il faut vraiment être bon en commerce pour supporter les coûts d'une grosse flotte. Par exemple, la facture des marins ne se fait pas à terre, elle est toujours réclamée en mer. Payer ou subir une mutinerie, on n'a pas trop le choix la. D'un autre coté, on peut empreinter ou déposer de l'argent en banque. L'argent ne dort pas, mais bon j'ai 23 heures et 16 minutes de jeu au compteur avec mon gentil corsaire et je n'ai toujours pas passé ma première année (Aout 1665). Ce jeu est destiné à ceux qui prennent leur temps. Petit détail : On peut passer de la vue 3ème personne à la premiere personne en bateau et à terre, mais pas en mode combat au sabre/pistolet.
> 
> Un aperçu des attributs supplémentaires à choisir pour le héros et les multiples compagnons qui gagneront des rangs au fil de l'aventure (petit clin d'oeil fait à Fallout avec P.I.R.A.T.E.S). Concernant ces compagnons, leur loyauté varie en fonction de vos actes. Les " bad boys " verront d'un mauvais oeil vos bonnes actions et inversement pour les gentils. Par contre, tous apprécieront le tarif de groupe dans un bordel, histoire de remonter le moral des troupes.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/20d...74785481aa.jpg
> La, je me fais pourchasser par 3 pirates bien rancuniers.
> ...


En fait ce jeu est un copier/collé de *Pirates des Caraïbes*, j'y ai joué quelque instants et non seulement les dialogues sont recopié de ce jeu, mais les décors aussi, les lieux sont similaires en tout points. ::o:

----------


## Aghora

> La porte de la barge s'ouvre, je me prends une balle...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/45e...e801decc3c.jpg


"Too many noobs", mais pourquoi il faut toujours supporter des ouin-ouin pareil ???

----------


## Dark Fread

Red Faction 3 - Ce qui fut gai grilla (heu...)



Graphiquement, c'est inégal, mais parfois assez mignon. 


Fusil à nanites, tu peux pas test. 


Tu le veux mon gros lance-roquettes ? 


Attention, le petit oiseau...


Va sor... -ah ok, merci pour le headshot-, va sortir. C'est un petit oiseau à la nitroglycérine, je précise.


Vous allez pas me croire, mais le truc bleu, là, hé ben c'est un fusil et il fait PIOU. Si si. 


Le Jetpack, un truc complètement facultatif dans le gameplay, mais vachement fun.

----------


## NitroG42

> En fait ce jeu est un copier/collé de *Pirates des Caraïbes*, j'y ai joué quelque instants et non seulement les dialogues sont recopié de ce jeu, mais les décors aussi, les lieux sont similaires en tout points.


Ce sont les mêmes développeurs de l'Est, ceci expliquant cela.

----------


## Ormindo

Opération Flashpoint :



 :Bave:  j'ai retrouvé ce CD. Aaah, que de bons moments. J'en ai chié pour "After Montignac"...

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

GTA 4 : Episodes.

----------


## Crazy

Purée me tarde de l'avoir je le reçois vendredi. Tu joues sur quelle bécane L'Inkagoulé ?

----------


## ikarad



----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Purée me tarde de l'avoir je le reçois vendredi. Tu joues sur quelle bécane L'Inkagoulé ?


C'est pas la machine de guerre :
i5 750
4 Go DDR3
ATi 5770
Windows 7 x64

Définition réglée en 1920x1080 mais je joue sur un écran de 1680x1050. Ça fait office d'antialiasing du pauvre.  ::):

----------


## Sylvine

> http://nsa14.casimages.com/img/2010/...2265323822.png
> http://nsa14.casimages.com/img/2010/...2620432442.pnghttp://nsa14.casimages.com/img/2010/...2264018069.png
> http://nsa15.casimages.com/img/2010/...2645335252.pnghttp://nsa14.casimages.com/img/2010/...2649174811.png
> http://nsa14.casimages.com/img/2010/...2917348662.pnghttp://nsa14.casimages.com/img/2010/...2939587246.png


 ::wub:: 

Par contre la dernière fois que j'y ai joué, j'avais oublié de choper un objet vers le milieu du jeu, ça fait que j'étais bloqué à la toute fin...  ::|: 




> Purée me tarde de l'avoir je le reçois vendredi. Tu joues sur quelle bécane L'Inkagoulé ?


A vu de nez ça ressemble à une harley.

:humour:

----------


## loloboy

Homerun in Berzerk Land. Petit jeu en flash qui permet de faire planer des geeks.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Tout à fond quasiment, en Dx10, à part les ombres en élevé, parce qu'en ultra ça consomme carrément plus pour pas grand chose, AA x2, reflets sur l'eau uniquement du sol (l'eau en prend un coup quand même niveau réalisme  mais ça consomme pas mal dès qu'il y a de l'eau à proximité, surtout à Tarantia, le quartier pauvre faisant ramer rien qu'en le regardant  ). Les distances d'affichages sont au max, à part les particules et l'herbe au 3/4, cela dit je pense pouvoir mettre au max sans problème aussi...
> 
> Ma config : HD5870, 6 gigots de ram et c'est le seul jeu sur mon SSD (vu qu'il prend toute la place  ), du coup les chargements qui étaient atroces sur mon ancien PC vont plus vite. 
> 
> Avec ça, ça tourne à 30FPS minimum, à part à certains moments où le jeu/pc fait un peu de la merde, ça ramouille un chouilla mais c'est loin d'être l'horreur.
> 
> Un peu de screens pour finir et pas trop flood:
> 
> Le village de Conarch (que tout le monde prononce connard dans le jeu  )
> ...


Mokay, merci ! J'ai jamais osé activer le DirectX10. Bizarrement, j'ai des perfs identiques à y'a 2 ans alors que mon matos est franchement plus costaud... mais bon, vu que AoC est pas réputé pour son optimisation, p'têt qu'en mettant en plus élevé il ramera moins  :tired:

----------


## touriste

Foutage de bouche là ! Ikarad tu n'aurais pas oublié le nom des jeux qu'on réclame à chaque page ?

----------


## Zeppo

Que ça m'étonnerait pas beaucoup que ce soit Operation Stealth.

----------


## Dark Fread

::lol::

----------


## znokiss

Euh, faut les remettre dans l'ordre chronologique, c'est ça ?  :tired: 

Edit : autant pour moi, j'avions pas mis mes lunettes.

----------


## L'invité

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6d4...5e05c25ea0.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1af...9dcbbe6c28.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d12...59bf90a40b.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/479...b1da45559e.jpg


Cool guys don't look at explosions.  :B):

----------


## Froyok

Bon sur ce passage c'est moins moche.






Les gunfight sont mous putain ! Et le contrôle des personnages se fait à la truelle, comme ici la moto très arcade.





J'ai décidé de faire le passage. Et bordel... P'tain ça m'a marqué.
Rien que l'intro, on marche lentement... Et... Pan.


La mise en scène est sympa ceci-dit, à bord des hélicos ça rend bien.


Toujours la mise en scène, pas mauvaise du tout lors des scène cinématique (mais ça reste du ingame).


Putain j'ai quand même du le dire, c'était vraiment joli parfois ! A d'autres moment non. Bon de toute manière je l'ai finit.

----------


## alba

> Putain j'ai quand même du le dire, c'était vraiment joli parfois ! A d'autres moment non. Bon de toute manière je l'ai finit.


Vu la durée et le prix, heureusement que tu l'as fini. ::P: 

Sinon, la scène de l'aéroport, je l'ai vraiment trouvé... :Gerbe:  Chiante, conne (autant je suis loin d'être contre les scènes "chocs", autant là c'est juste pour dire "oh regardez les terroristes comme ils sont méchants et la CIA comme c'est des victimes!" ::(: ) , molle, moche...

Heureusement le reste du jeu se rattrape niveau mise en scène et rythme.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Foutage de bouche là ! Ikarad tu n'aurais pas oublié le nom des jeux qu'on réclame à chaque page ?


C'est quand même bien plus explicite qu'un titre ce qu'il a mis  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

> Vu la durée et le prix, heureusement que tu l'as fini.


Bah non, finit en deux soirée.  ::sad:: 




> Sinon, la scène de l'aéroport, je l'ai vraiment trouvé... Chiante, conne (autant je suis loin d'être contre les scènes "chocs", autant là c'est juste pour dire "oh regardez les terroristes comme ils sont méchants et la CIA comme c'est des victimes!") , molle, moche..


J'ai pas eu cette impression. Par contre j'ai été retourné tout le long de la séquence. Même contre les forces de polices.
Alors que quand je suis en treillis militaire la pas de soucis.
Merci le formatage... Et puis quand j'ai reprit la maison blanche, j'ai eu un gros sentiment de patriotisme, genre "j'aime mon pays, l'Amérique" !  :Emo: 


En fait, heureusement que c'est finit.  ::O:

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Foutage de bouche là ! Ikarad tu n'aurais pas oublié le nom des jeux qu'on réclame à chaque page ?


T'as songé à consulter un ophtalmo ?  ::huh::

----------


## ikarad

> Foutage de bouche là ! Ikarad tu n'aurais pas oublié le nom des jeux qu'on réclame à chaque page ?


Tu n'as pas du bien regardé?
Regarde le premier screenshot.

----------


## alba

> Bah non, finit en deux soirée. 
> 
> 
> J'ai pas eu cette impression. Par contre j'ai été retourné tout le long de la séquence. Même contre les forces de polices.
> Alors que quand je suis en treillis militaire la pas de soucis.
> Merci le formatage... Et puis quand j'ai reprit la maison blanche, j'ai eu un gros sentiment de patriotisme, genre "j'aime mon pays, l'Amérique" ! 
> 
> 
> En fait, heureusement que c'est finit.



Ça mériterait un topic ça, "les jeux vidéos rendent ils cons", ou comment se prendre des points pour flood en 1 étape. ::ninja::  (n'empêche qu'un topic à propos de la violence dans les jeux vidéo et de la manière dont elle est veut se faire justifier serait intéressant.)

----------


## Froyok

> Ça mériterait un topic ça, "les jeux vidéos rendent ils cons", ou comment se prendre des points pour flood en 1 étape. (n'empêche qu'un topic à propos de la violence dans les jeux vidéo et de la manière dont elle est veut se faire justifier serait intéressant.)


A tester.  :^_^: 
Un p'tit dossier dans le canard qui sait, ça peut être sympa.

----------


## Anonyme871

> C'est quand même bien plus explicite qu'un titre ce qu'il a mis


Pas reconnu par l'outil "recherche" par contre.

----------


## Darkath

> Ça mériterait un topic ça, "les jeux vidéos rendent ils cons", ou comment se prendre des points pour flood en 1 étape. (n'empêche qu'un topic à propos de la violence dans les jeux vidéo et de la manière dont elle est veut se faire justifier serait intéressant.)


Les deux doivent déjà exister en cherchant bien

----------


## MessMouss

> http://nsa14.casimages.com/img/2010/...2265323822.png
> http://nsa14.casimages.com/img/2010/...2620432442.pnghttp://nsa14.casimages.com/img/2010/...2264018069.png
> http://nsa15.casimages.com/img/2010/...2645335252.pnghttp://nsa14.casimages.com/img/2010/...2649174811.png
> http://nsa14.casimages.com/img/2010/...2917348662.pnghttp://nsa14.casimages.com/img/2010/...2939587246.png


Tout simplement énorme !  :^_^:  Tu joues sur quoi ?

----------


## Say hello

> Homerun in Berzerk Land. Petit jeu en flash qui permet de faire planer des geeks.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/310c...dad83957d7.jpg



Tiens donc un gars dans mon groupe y jouait ce matin en tp, faudrait que je test, mais je préfère Mad Karate Man.

----------


## ikarad

> Tout simplement énorme !  Tu joues sur quoi ?


xp avec dosbox 0.73

----------


## Dark Fread

Spoiler Alert! 


Le nom du jeu est situé à gauche de ce screenshot.  ::ninja:: 













Mon dieu que c'est sublime. 
Mon dieu que c'est linéaire.
Mon dieu que c'est fucking atmospheric.
Mon dieu qu'il me faut un nouveau pc.

Ici, graphismes réglés sur Haut, Dx10, sur C2Duo E8400@3GHz, 4Go Ram, Radeon 4850. Le framerate est parlant ; pour l'intro ça va, mais tout cela va certainement devenir injouable... Pourvu qu'on nous file un patch pour bidouiller plus finement les options visuelles, c'est un minimum quand même  ::|: 

PS : bon, en mettant les graphismes en Normal, ça reste très beau et mon framerate doit bien tripler... C'est déjà ça.

----------


## touriste

> C'est quand même bien plus explicite qu'un titre ce qu'il a mis


En fait, c'était trop gros pour que je le vois :D




> T'as songé à consulter un ophtalmo ?


Il va sérieusement falloir que j'y pense...




> Tu n'as pas du bien regardé?
> Regarde le premier screenshot.


Oui pardon aux familles, désolé  ::sad::

----------


## Pluton

> Ma flotte après une après midi de jeu :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/931...28c416b6f6.jpg


Ma flotte vers le milieu du jeu :



 ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Sk-flown

> Ma flotte vers le milieu du jeu :
> 
> http://imgur.com/zQi3h.png


"Attention capitaine une croix géante nous attaque !!!"

 ::sad::

----------


## L'invité

> "Attention capitaine une croix géante nous attaque !!!"


"On a réussi capitaine! On a gagné!!!"  ::lol::

----------


## Dolcinni

Avec quelques années de retard, je découvre World of Warcraft.

----------


## Froyok

> Avec quelques années de retard, je découvre World of Warcraft.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6be...a146c4663c.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/28e...368efc242c.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0f0...b9269591cc.jpg


Et dans quelques année tu le regretteras !  :Cigare:

----------


## Pluton

> "Attention capitaine une croix géante nous attaque !!!"





> "On a réussi capitaine! On a gagné!!!" 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/822710c...d91d2505e4.jpg

----------


## bixente

> Et dans quelques année tu le regretteras !


Dans quelques semaines tu veux dire.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> "On a réussi capitaine! On a gagné!!!" 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/822710c...d91d2505e4.jpg


This is epic win sir  :B):

----------


## Aghora

> Avec quelques années de retard, je découvre World of Warcraft.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6be...a146c4663c.jpg


Les mortemines  ::lol::  !!

----------


## Dorak

> This is epic win sir

----------


## LeBabouin

Trouvé ça sur millesabords, par steve. La vieille classe. Il n'arrive pas à freiner quand il accélère le temps.

----------


## Hereticus

> "On a réussi capitaine! On a gagné!!!" 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/822710c...d91d2505e4.jpg


Toutes mes félicitations , j'étais vraiment mort plié  ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

*GTA*

----------


## ziltoïd

Je l'ai déjà dit mais visiter ce forum est vraiment excellent pour le moral  ::P: .

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

*"Voilà m'man, encore une photo de moi. Comme les copains ont dit que j'étais moche
l'autre fois, j'ai augmenté les réglages. Maintenant j'suis beau."*


*"En me baladant j'me suis fait un nouveau copain. Il est pas très causant, mais on a
la même passion pour les filles et plein de points communs. Y'en a même une l'autre
jour qui m'a dit que lui et moi on se ressemblait vachement ! Lui a dû mal le prendre, il a mordu la fille."*

----------


## LeBabouin

Me suis laissé égorger pour vous, j'espère que vous appréciez le geste!

----------


## Dark Fread

Options graphiques sur Normal. E8400, Radeon 4850.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

En mode Primarch :
 :Cigare:

----------


## znokiss

> En mode Primarch :
> 
> 
> http://images.gamekult.com/blog/imgd.../478/131_3.jpg


Et c'est quel jeu ? Tétris ? Pokémon ? Crysis ? Solitaire ?
J'hésite sur les deux derniers qui se ressemblent pas mal...  :tired: 

edit : ah, oké, j'étais pas tombé loin  :tired: ²

----------


## Yshuya

> Et c'est quel jeu ? Tétris ? Pokémon ? Crysis ? Solitaire ?
> J'hésite sur les deux derniers qui se ressemblent pas mal...



Chaos Rising Warhammer!

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

> Et c'est quel jeu ? Tétris ? Pokémon ? Crysis ? Solitaire ?
> J'hésite sur les deux derniers qui se ressemblent pas mal...


Oups. Corrigé.

Bon en fait c'était une mission de défense. Pour une mission classique, faut se lever tôt pour faire un score pareil en Primarch.

----------


## RUPPY

Nexus ; the jupiter incident :Bave: 


On voit trés bien ma barge d'assaut commando sortir du pont....la classe internationale

----------


## Akva

> Oups. Corrigé.
> 
> Bon en fait c'était une mission de défense. Pour une mission classique, faut se lever tôt pour faire un score pareil en Primarch.



Woah bien joué! Je fais pas mieux en sergent ^^

----------


## Morgoth

> Nexus ; the jupiter incident
> 
> 
> On voit trés bien ma barge d'assaut commando sortir du pont....la classe internationale
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4e2...68f7005409.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9c8...7d695ae37f.jpg


C'est comme Homeworld ? Je pourrais me laisser tenter...

----------


## chenoir

Nexus c'est le meilleur tactical spatial jamais crée. Et en plus il est beau, sexy, intéressant et classe. Tu as peu de vaisseaux (grand max 5 durant la majeure partie de la campagne je crois, dont 1 qui ne doit surtout pas exploser), les ennemis en ont à peu près autant voire plus, et tu peux gérer sur chacun de tes vaisseaux tous les systèmes d'armements et techniques, la puissance allouée à chaque poste, ce qu'il faut cibler sur le vaisseau ennemi, etc...

Bref cay bien mangézen.

Et comme dirait un commentaire laissé sur jv.com par un illustre inconnu qui met 6/10 parce que :




> Dans imperium 1 et 2 on mettait 10 minutes maxi pour détruire une flotte de 30 vaisseaux lourds. Ici on met le double de temps pour détruire 2 malheureux vaisseaux, et encore, qui sont censés être très faibles...

----------


## L'invité

> http://skepticalteacher.files.wordpr...8/facepalm.jpg


Laisse les vrais strateges entre eux stp.  :Cigare: 




> Woah bien joué! Je fais pas mieux en sergent ^^


En meme temps, tu peux pas faire mieux.

----------


## Akva

En fait, je fait surtout pire  :tired: 

Dawn Of War II (tout court)

Le week end de la sortie de chaos rising, j'ai eu des bugs assez drôles en campagne, voyez par vous même :



J'ai pas essayé de jouer avec les items buggés.

Metro 2033

Ça fait mal aux noeils



Et coucou Khan  ::o:  (c'est lui qui ouvre la trappe)

----------


## LeBabouin

C'est pas la taille qui compte




Le marin polonais, un maître du stoïcisme




T'as pas un joint ?

----------


## RUPPY

> Nexus c'est le meilleur tactical spatial jamais crée. Et en plus il est beau, sexy, intéressant et classe. Tu as peu de vaisseaux (grand max 5 durant la majeure partie de la campagne je crois, dont 1 qui ne doit surtout pas exploser), les ennemis en ont à peu près autant voire plus, et tu peux gérer sur chacun de tes vaisseaux tous les systèmes d'armements et techniques, la puissance allouée à chaque poste, ce qu'il faut cibler sur le vaisseau ennemi, etc...
> 
> Bref cay bien mangézen.
> 
> Et comme dirait un commentaire laissé sur jv.com par un illustre inconnu qui met 6/10 parce que :


Rien a rajouter à part que ce jeu est encore sublime malgré ses 5 printemps passés et personnellement, je le prèfère largement à Homeworld car je ne suis pas fan de jeu de gestion de ressources et de construction d'armées (même si j'ai bien apprécier Homeworld). Je préfère nettement le micro management  ::wub:: ....mais c'est très personnel comme avis, il en faut pour tous les goûts  ::P: 

En 5 ans ça fait 3 fois que je le ré-installe (et le fait que je me tape l'intégrale de Battlestar Galactica n'est surement pas un hasard....)

J'aime le souci du détail et avec Nexus, on est gâté  ::o: n voit même les ch'tits réacteurs directionnels des vaisseaux

----------


## Giledhil

Putain je connaissais pas, need !!!

----------


## Esotsm

*Sang* :

----------


## Olipro

rah le fusil à canon sciés :
BABAM crr crr
 :Bave:

----------


## bixente

> *Sang* :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/7e41f75...9644ce637c.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/8f85ec4...46e8995433.jpg


Tu joues en low res ?

Le Build Engine monte nativement jusqu'à 800 x 600 et un dosbox bien configuré sur une machine pas trop ancienne le fait très bien tourner.  :;):

----------


## Esotsm

> Tu joues en low res ?
> 
> Le Build Engine monte nativement jusqu'à 800 x 600 et un dosbox bien configuré sur une machine pas trop ancienne le fait très bien tourner.


J'ai essayé mais ça laggue. Mon ordi portable pourtant pas bien vieux aime pas trop ce genre de folie. Donc 320*200 en windowed, playing like it's 1998 !  ::):

----------


## Jasoncarthes

tu lag en local?
Balèze  :tired:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Avec quelques années de retard, je découvre World of Warcraft.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6be...a146c4663c.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/28e...368efc242c.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0f0...b9269591cc.jpg


Comment j'ai pu joué à ce jeu. C'est vraiment laid.

Bon ok c'est quand même super addictif, courage pour ta cure de désintox.

----------


## Kamasa

J'me souviens quand même, qu'à l'époque de la sortie de WoW, niveau animation ça valait vachement le coup d'oeil.

Mais c'est vrai que c'est laid.
Surtout quand on vient de finir The Witcher et de commencer GTA Episodes...  ::P:

----------


## Dorak

WoW graphiquement a jamais été une référence. Par contre je regrette encore les " vanilla days " ( WoW avant ses addons... plus au moins réussis ). Mais c'est pas le sujet.

----------


## Agathia

Une petite expédition aux sanctuaire des âmes ardentes! Quelle instance!  ::wub:: 

La voilà:


Et a l'intérieur (c'est bôôôô!) :



Ces ruines achéroniennes sont vraiment imposantes...







C'est bien du sang qui sort de ces statues!



Le dernier boss au fond, prêt à en découdre.

----------


## touriste

> WoW graphiquement a jamais été une référence. Par contre je regrette encore les " vanilla days " ( WoW avant ses addons... plus au moins réussis ). Mais c'est pas le sujet.


T'es ouf toi, un des testeurs de JV.com à dit d'Oblivion que c'était presque aussi beau que wow !

----------


## lokideath

Le rayon de la mort, à ne pas faire à la maison (y a pas de trous là):

----------


## Froyok

> Le rayon de la mort, à ne pas faire à la maison (y a pas de trous là):
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b6c...757c684842.jpg


C'est quoi comme type de jeu ? RTS ?
Il me fait drôlement envie...

----------


## lokideath

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=34334

----------


## chenoir

3 screens de Mount and Blade : Warband, parce que M&B cay bien (mais putain ce que c'est dur avec tous ces bandits en cheval qui patrouillent pendant que tout l'argent qu'on a pu réunir suffit à peine à entretenir nos paysans sous-équipés). Jouer freelance c'est carrément pas le bon plan. 

Les progrès graphiques depuis M&B de base sont incroyables.

----------


## Flod

Quelques screens de GTA, parce qu'il le vaut bien.







Y a pas à dire, c'est beau.  ::o:

----------


## maxcohen

Bonjour, je m'apelle Ezio et je suis un mur.




En tant que mur, je ne peux pas me déplacer.



Je peux bouger à 360°mais je reste sur un axe fixe, c'est embêtant.



Je peux me camoufler, regardez y a juste la capuche qui dépasse.




AC2 le premier jeux vidéo où l'on peut être un mur  :;):

----------


## Froyok

4 screens pour montrer un bug...
Tu devrais faire du cinéma !  ::o:

----------


## Crazy

On dirait The Movies avec moins de gestuelle  ::o:

----------


## znokiss

Tes screens d'homme dans un mur me font vraiment penser à Metal Gear dans une botte de foin, ce poisson d'Avril poilant.

----------


## cereeee

Cossacks 2

Quand 90 talibans peuvent faire fuir 500 soldats

----------


## Le Biclarel

> Cossacks 2
> Quand 90 talibans peuvent faire fuir 500 soldats


Là en l'occurence, ce sont des ottomans  ::rolleyes::

----------


## cereeee

> Là en l'occurence, ce sont des ottomans


C'est pareil  ::P: 

Humm humm

----------


## Dark Fread

> Cossacks 2
> 
> Quand 90 talibans peuvent faire fuir 500 soldats
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/s/24238306-4.jpg


La marque des grands stratèges ; la formation en bite  ::o:

----------


## Le Biclarel

> C'est pareil 
> 
> Humm humm


T'as raison, cossack 2 c'est pareil que modern warfare

----------


## cereeee

> La marque des grands stratèges ; la formation en bite


Ahaha bien vu, j'avais pas vu ce détail  :^_^: 
En même pas ça les a pas sauvé (ma troupe est en haut à droite)

----------


## Dark Fread

Metro 2033




 :tired:  :tired:  :tired:

----------


## Dorak

Participes-y et fait un petit mantrain. Après prend un screen. Et " voila ".

----------


## M.Rick75

Avant de me mettre à King's Bounty - The Legend, le temps qu'il s'installe j'ai lancé* Heroes Of Might and Magic 5 - Tribes of the East* auquel je n'avais toujours pas joué... Et bien en cinq minutes on replonge direct, c'est de la bonne.
J'ai retrouvé les mécaniques du jeu, le plaisir d'aller récupérer une mine de souffre gardée par 3 paysans transis de peur deavant mon armée de morts-vivants (la première campagne se joue avec la faction Nécropole). Les maps qui durent des plombes à terminer. Bref, je pense pas que je vais finir les 3 campagnes mais c'était un plaisir de retrouver ce jeu de 2007 qui vieillit super bien.

Hummm... toi le zombi bedonnant, tu garderais pas des rondins de bois par hasard?

Cornofulgure!

Cette grosse tête bleue (sort de confusion) me fait rire à chaque fois.



Je me dit que King's Bounty - The legend ça va être pareil mais en mieux...

----------


## Le Biclarel

> Metro 2033
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cb19d9b9-905f-40c1-95fd-98aa940e03c8.jpg


Ah ouais c'est très village people comme ambiance mais en glauque  ::):  .

----------


## Aghora

T'en es déjà à la dernière mission de la Nécropole ???

----------


## znokiss

C'est devenu beaucoup trop Wow-like pour moi, HOMM. Où sont les beaux graphismes héroic fantasy pas cartonnesques d'antan ?

----------


## M.Rick75

> T'en es déjà à la dernière mission de la Nécropole ???


Bein, j'ai commencé le prologue (avec la nouvelle race des orcs) le week-end dernier et là, c'est la dernière mission (sur 5) de la première campagne (sur 3)... Et je joue en facile parce que c'était à la base juste histoire de voir pendant que The legend se téléchargeait (légalement).

Edit: Ah oui, je viens de comprendre... non je n'ai pas commencé aujourd'hui. Ca me prend bien 5 heures par map.




> C'est devenu beaucoup trop Wow-like pour moi, HOMM. Où sont les beaux graphismes héroic fantasy pas cartonnesques d'antan ?


WoW! Faut pas déconner quand même!  ::o: 
Bon, c'est vrai que c'est pas faux mais dans les mécaniques de jeu on est quand même très loin.
Perso j'aime bien le design.

----------


## ducon

Descent.

Niveau 25 :


Une grande salle bleue, au milieu de longs couloirs.

Niveau 26 :


On débute au milieu des grilles.

Niveau 27 :


Le gros _boss_ est derrière.

Sortie :


Quand on chope une boule d’invisibilité avant de sortir.

----------


## Morgoth

Mer de nuages dans LOMAC :



Cay beau.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Blood

----------


## Morgoth

Tu l'as eu où ?  ::o:

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Sur gog.com http://www.gog.com/en/gamecard/one_unit_whole_blood

----------


## Ormindo

OFP !  ::wub::

----------


## Dark Fread

Metro 2033


 :Emo:   :Emo:

----------


## lokideath

> Je me dit que King's Bounty - The legend ça va être pareil mais en mieux...


J'ai fait du King's Bounty entre deux parties de HMM5, j'ai pas pu reprendre où j'en étais tellement je trouvais ca fade en comparaison à présent.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Metro 2033


Tu joues en Dx 11 ?

----------


## Say hello

Ce jeu est génial!

Un clair de Kharak:



Ma minable flotte de 10 éclaireurs:



Ce jeu est superbe, et c'est pas ce petit millier de co(lo)ns congelés depuis 1999 qui va me contredire:



Mince, dire que mon cpu a 15 fois la fréquence recommandée, et il reste un coeur, alors qu'à l'époque ça ramait sur la fin, avec mon celeron 333.  ::o: 


Allez, je vais me la faire cette odyssée, encore!

----------


## Le Biclarel

Warband

Mon chewal se nomme sucre d'orge

----------


## Crackhead Funky

Motocross Madness 2

Trouvé le week-end dernier dans une brocante, on s'éclate avec mon minot  :^_^:

----------


## Slayertom

Arma2

On devait capturer cet officier chinois mais il a eu un petit problème avec ses yeux alors on a ouvert le feu.


Notre équipe de bras cassé avec son otage

----------


## Apokteino

::lol::

----------


## Froyok

C'est vraiment armaII ? Putain c'est moche !

----------


## Say hello

Mais nan il est pas moche!



Bon pour se détendre un peu, un combat aérien, 100vs100 pour commencer:



Et puis finalement un peu de RP, 2 civil, un hélico civil, s'échapper d'un champs de bataille de 150 SU-34 contre 150 AV8:


Le ciel se couvre.


J'aurais du prendre mon parapluie


Oula cette fois c'est vraiment pas passé loin.


Bon il est temps de se casser de cette île avec mon pote, le porte avion de la navy est notre dernier espoir..
Mais..
Ou est mon pote Franky?



Ah il a démarré..



Mais il se barre sans moi ce con!


Je me retrouve donc seul, sur une ile où il pleut des chasseurs...

----------


## Say hello

Bien, un petit rappel de ce qu'il me doit depuis qu'il m'a piqué mes frites au McDo et Franky revient.


Une petite inspection du coucou tout de même, après ce qu'il a traversé.

Il est maintenant temps de quitter cet enfer:



C'est en priant de ne pas être intercepté par les patrouilles de Su 34, seuls survivants de cet apocalypse, que nous progressons et atteignons la mer


Finalement on se pose sans trop de difficulté, nous voila sauf, Franky et moi, à l'exception de son slip qu'il devra changer.



Et voila une scène totalement idiote réalisée en 5min.

----------


## Froyok

Ptain, 100vs100 avec des avions de chasse...  ::O: 
Je regrette pas mon achat !

Faut que je l'installe maintenant !

----------


## Say hello

Par contre j'espère que tu as un quad, parce qu'en 100vs100... c'est 10-15fps sur mon dual le temps que l'IA soit un peu élaguée.  ::P: 

(en 20s quoi, vu qu'il sont spawné en vis à vis de 600m..)

----------


## Sao



----------


## Nono

Brewery - une map perso

La blanche y'a que ça de vrai.


Dans notre établissement, l'hygiène c'est important.


Commençons par vider quelques futs :


Et au boulot !


En voilà un qui pète le feu !


Protip : c'est pas très nerveux, et très gentil au corps. En tant que médic, videz votre chargeur en pleine tête à bout portant.


Trois gorefasts ça va.


Avec une sirène bonjour les dégats !


on ne s'en rend pas compte en jouant, mais le HUD est légèrement envahissant quand même. Faut que je trouve un moyen de faire des screens sans.

----------


## Boitameuh

*Wings of Prey*

----------


## Kamikaze

> Metro 2033


Wouah les graphismes ont l'air de déchiray, les textures et effets de lumières sont vraiment superbes  ::O:

----------


## M.Rick75

> Wings of Prey


Wouah les graphismes ont l'air de déchiray, les textures et effets de fumées sont vraiment superbes  ::O:

----------


## war-p

DOUBLE POST... Ah, ben non en fait ::P: .

----------


## Dark Fread

> Tu joues en Dx 11 ?





> Wouah les graphismes ont l'air de déchiray, les textures et effets de lumières sont vraiment superbes


http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...ostcount=15384

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...ostcount=15402
http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...ostcount=15441

 ::P:

----------


## Sao

Zinger est un mod pour Garry's Mod mixant du golf et du Worms, et c'est super sympa. Plus d'infos ici.

----------


## Say hello

Alors après avoir foiré mon saut hyperspatial je dois retrouver le Khar Selim, un vaisseau qui se déplace depuis 10 ans en propulsion classique..


Hmm...
Ça doit être lié au fait qu'il ne répondait pas.



Hmm...




Pas très engageant.
Bon, 30min après, j'ai fini de leur latter la tête, je peux rentrer chez moi.


Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  uuuuuuuuuuuuuu....


Après le lattage de tête des 4 frégates ennemies restée sur place (dont la capture de 2), j'obtiens un enregistrement de l'attaque:





Hmmm.. It's gonna be time to kick ass and chew bubble gum.


La planète, avant/après:


Bonjour, c'est POUR UNE RECLAMATION§§§
bwapbapapa...

----------


## Pluton

::love:: 
Mais c'est clair que le :
"There is nothing left for us here..." à la fois neutre (militaire) et dramatique, ça troue le cul.
Et la suite l'est encore plus...

----------


## Say hello

Et le petit commentaire à la fin de la vidéo de changement de niveau:

"Les sujets n'ont pas survécu à l'interrogatoire"

Hmm... tu m'étonnes..

----------


## Pluton

Ouais, puis ce qui est génial dans cette mission, c'est le fait qu'on sauve les caissons des derniers survivants cryogénisés : c'est en quelque sorte l'objectif de la mission, mais rien ne presse vraiment et on peut en sauver 1 conteneur comme 6 ça ne change rien, sauf le ressenti du joueur face à l'incroyable génocide qui vient de se produire et le sentiment (qui se prolonge tout le jeu) de désormais appartenir à une espèce en exile et sur le bord de l'extinction totale.

----------


## --Lourd--

Un peu de bfbc2 dans l'aprem.

:kikitoutdur: :fapfap:

----------


## Say hello

> Ouais, puis ce qui est génial dans cette mission, c'est le fait qu'on sauve les caissons des derniers survivants cryogénisés : c'est en quelque sorte l'objectif de la mission, mais rien ne presse vraiment et on peut en sauver 1 conteneur comme 6 ça ne change rien, sauf le ressenti du joueur face à l'incroyable génocide qui vient de se produire et le sentiment (qui se prolonge tout le jeu) de désormais appartenir à une espèce en exile et sur le bord de l'extinction totale.


Et le décompte de 100 000 à chaque fois que tu rentre un caisson.  ::wub::

----------


## terciperix

Petit TTT cet aprem, sur garrys mod. ::): 

Edit : Trouble in Terrorist Town pour les infidèles de canard pc ::P:

----------


## Dorak

J'adore les abréviations. On y comprend strictement rien et on est encore plus dans le flou qu'avant.

----------


## Sao

Fallait lire le CPC 211, hérétique !

----------


## Ozburne

> Un peu de bfbc2 dans l'aprem.
> 
> :kikitoutdur: :fapfap:
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f84...e7e19f98ca.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/223...0406fd61c2.jpg


C'est les "low" qui jouent à la M60 ...  ::P:

----------


## --Lourd--

> C'est les "low" qui jouent à la M60 ...


J'aime bien la mg3, mais les billes en plastique ça tue pas  ::o:

----------


## Cedski

> Ouais, puis ce qui est génial dans cette mission, c'est le fait qu'on sauve les caissons des derniers survivants cryogénisés : c'est en quelque sorte l'objectif de la mission, mais rien ne presse vraiment et on peut en sauver 1 conteneur comme 6 ça ne change rien, sauf le ressenti du joueur face à l'incroyable génocide qui vient de se produire et le sentiment (qui se prolonge tout le jeu) de désormais appartenir à une espèce en exile et sur le bord de l'extinction totale.



C'est clair du coup j'avais vraiment fait mon maximum pour en sauver le plus possible;... 
Ou comment intégrer un challenge dans un jeu le plus élégamment possible...

----------


## Dolcinni

_I'm... acting!_


Intéressant ces rochers.


Pour le moment, c'est pas si mal que ça...

----------


## Dark Fread

Metro MMXXXIII






Classe  ::O:

----------


## KiwiX

> Un peu de bfbc2 dans l'aprem.
> 
> :kikitoutdur: :fapfap:
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f84...e7e19f98ca.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/223...0406fd61c2.jpg


25/18 le premier ? So ridiculous  :Cigare:

----------


## BrandonHeat

Boire du Boozoo,c'est bon pour vous.

----------


## Froyok

Faut vraiment que je foute les cheats code, c'est à chier.
Mais j'aime tellement la côté plateforme (pourtant pas extraordinaire) que je continue.
Et pis c'est mal doublé et très mal animé dans les scène cinématiques.


Boobs !  :Bave: 


"J'ai une porte de 2 tonnes sur le bras, même pas mal pétasse !"
Le pire, elles sont sœurs, c'est l'amour fou !


Vrom. Cinématique pas mal pour une fois.


Boobs and guns !  :Bave: 


Heu...
Boobs !  :Bave:

----------


## Dorak

Même les screenshots transpirent la nullité et l'abus de forme(s) féminine(s) pour mettre le tout en avant. C'est pitoyable.

----------


## ziltoïd

Quand on a pas le fond, on abuse de la forme  ::ninja:: .
Et Freedom Fighters, jeu très court (même en difficile), mais très amusant, j'ai de bon souvenir sur ce jeu.

----------


## sun tzu

*La torche de lumière* 

La pêche c'est bien  ::): 



La baston c'est mieux  ::P:

----------


## lokideath

Ca y est j'ai enfin compris pourquoi Froyok jouait à ce jeu.

----------


## Froyok

> Ca y est j'ai enfin compris pourquoi Froyok jouait à ce jeu.


 :^_^:  Pour les (plate-)formes bien entendu !

----------


## Graine

> http://uppix.net/5/6/6/12bedbff46866...e4d62e95tt.jpg
> Heu...
> Boobs !


Comme je suis quelqu'un de bon gout (et a fortiori célibataire je viens de mettre le 4 eme screen en fond d'ecran.)

----------


## LeBabouin

Je mettrai un screen de l'hélico quand j'aurai réussi à pas le crasher.

----------


## Froyok

Le menu.  :tired: 
"Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !"

Vidéos ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...40#post3141540

----------


## Okxyd

HEIL CARAMBA !

----------


## Froyok

"Hitler mUstache" ! Ariba !

----------


## ikarad

Runaway 3

----------


## Okxyd

Jme fait poursuivre par Jim Ellison  :Cigare: , les gars de Rockstar sont quand même trop forts.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Jme fait poursuivre par Jim Ellison , les gars de Rockstar sont quand même trop forts.


J'ma rappèle pas dè cé passage, c'est où ?

----------


## Okxyd

> J'ma rappèle pas dè cé passage, c'est où ?




Spoiler Alert! 


Je travaille pour les fédéraux et je dois leur rapporter l'hélico.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Avec l'Enb Series, le Visual4 et Tweak7.

C'est plus joli mais c'est quand même encore tout aliasé pas beau (surtout les ombres caca et les arbres moches).
Et ça nique les fps.




Mais la nuit et quand il pleut :  :Bave: 









Reflets sur l'eau  :Bave:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

La mission que tout le monde connait :

----------


## KiwiX

Cette mission  :Emo:

----------


## Dark Fread

*It's PE4, not C4 §*

 :Emo:

----------


## Vonslead

> Cette mission


Une des meilleurs du jeux. Puis quand on en voit un bout dans BOTGT, c'était trop beau.

----------


## Zaraf

Petit clin d'oeil à Stalker (Pique-nique au bord du chemin)  :B): :

----------


## jujupatate

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2a7...780bf3240b.jpg
> 
> Reflets sur l'eau


Ca m'avait un peu fait le même effet la première fois que j'ai pris un bateau, faut dire que c'était mon tout premier jeu sur X360

Même en version console ce jeu il est  :Bave:

----------


## RUPPY

Call of Cthullu : The Dark corner of the earth

Ce jeu a vraiment de beaux restes et surtout une ambiance à tout casser  :Bave: ....il a très bien vieilli je trouve  ::wub::

----------


## cereeee

Quelques screenshots (j'allais dire photos) de metro 2033, même en dx9 c'est sublime (j'ai testé dx11, mais à 20 fps)

















Bon je vais pas spoiler les chapitres ni mettre plus de screens, faudrait pas abuser

----------


## hommedumatch

Il est vachement beau ce* metro2033.
*Je vais montrer un autre jeu russe tiens.*
Age of pirates 2 : City of abandoned ships*
Je pense que je vais ouvrir un sujet sur ce jeu. Ca me fait un truc tout bizarre dans le pantalon, comme quand je joue à Mount&Blade.


Il y a des rencontres bizarres.


Lame d'obsidienne contre hache légère

Bonsoir madame.

----------


## Zaraf

Une femme sur un bateau pirate.. sacrilège !! ::o:

----------


## Morgoth

Plutôt que de périr dans les flammes, le saut (de l'ange) (sans parachute) :

----------


## BourrinDesBois

C'est sur que les autres screens me paraissent beaucoup plus réaliste.  ::P:

----------


## Darkath

> Une femme sur un bateau



Tous aux canots !!!

----------


## Dolcinni

Il a l'air cool ce jeu de pirates.

Bon, je continue Darkest of Days...






*KIKOO!!!*

----------


## Dorak

Pas mal le rendu du dernier visage mine de rien.

----------


## Nykhola

Dites, y'a un ptit mois je dirais, voir plus, y'a un canard qui a posté des screens d'un jeu dans l'espace, dans lequel on pouvait se balader dans le vaisseau et tout piloter a partir d'énormes tableaux de bords.

Quiqui voit de quoi je parle ?  :;):

----------


## Sao

Le jeu qui te donne envie de screener en continu tellement qu'il est magnifique (profitez en ouvrant les images dans une autre fenêtre).

----------


## RUPPY

> Dites, y'a un ptit mois je dirais, voir plus, y'a un canard qui a posté des screens d'un jeu dans l'espace, dans lequel on pouvait se balader dans le vaisseau et tout piloter a partir d'énormes tableaux de bords.
> 
> Quiqui voit de quoi je parle ?


Nexus, the Jupiter incident  :B):

----------


## Nykhola

Et cette merveille est trouvable à pas cher quelque part ?

----------


## RUPPY

> Et cette merveille est trouvable à pas cher quelque part ?


Sur Steam pour 9.99€ : http://store.steampowered.com/app/6420/

Si c'est comme pour la version boite, il suffit de bidouiller la base de registre pour le passer en sous-titré et rajouter la résolution 16/10 (genre 1680*1050). Petit bémol, les briefing sont mal cadrés mais ça ne pose pas de problèmes outres mesures....in game, c'est magnifique AA et Aniso au fond  ::wub::

----------


## Furi0so

> Dites, y'a un ptit mois je dirais, voir plus, y'a un canard qui a posté des screens d'un jeu dans l'espace, dans lequel on pouvait se balader dans le vaisseau et tout piloter a partir d'énormes tableaux de bords.
> 
> Quiqui voit de quoi je parle ?





> Nexus, the Jupiter incident


Sa description (balade dans le vaisseau, tableaux de bord) correspondrait plus à Star Trek Bridge Commander, jeu que Olipro nous avait fait découvrir ICI.

----------


## Nykhola

@FuriOso : Je t'aime, c'est exactement ca  ::): 
Trouvable facilement ?

@RUPPY : Merci quand même, je garde ce nom sous le coude pour plus tard

----------


## Furi0so

> Trouvable facilement ?


Après une recherche rapide, j'ai envi de dire "pas trop"...... ::O:

----------


## Froyok

Un putain de bon moment ce passage. Entre les maisons on pouvait se taper de la plateforme pour contourner un groupe de 3 robots surpuissant. L'attaque de front est impossible, il fallait les reprendre par derrière à cause de leur lance grenade de malade.
Rah, grimper, jump, et pan !  :Bave: 


Une fois les robot out, fallait grimper pour atteindre le haut des totems ( :tired:  C'est censé être du steampunk, mais ça joue les cowboy...). Et bordel c'est haut !




Et qu'est ce qu'il y a au fond du trou ?

----------


## Nykhola

> Après une recherche rapide, j'ai envi de dire "pas trop"......


Ouai, t'as raison, j'ai été feignasse pour le coup  ::rolleyes::

----------


## BrandonHeat

Prévention contre la scoliose toute la journée.Épuisant.




Aujourd'hui,prévention d'infarctus.Gratuit en plus.


Du beau boulot.Un vrai marchand de sable celui là.

----------


## Dark Fread

> http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/5140/...2418351185.jpg
> Du beau boulot.Un vrai marchand de sable celui là.


Un homme-grenouille qui abat un mec qui s'entraîne à faire la planche, c'est d'un mesquin...

----------


## Silver

> http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/5140/...2418351185.jpg
> Du beau boulot.Un vrai marchand de sable celui là.


C'est vachement discret d'attaquer une base avec des palmes.  ::P:

----------


## Sk-flown

> C'est vachement discret d'attaquer une base avec des palmes.


Sauf si t'arrives par les égouts.
(et par les chiottes)

----------


## BrandonHeat

> Sauf si t'arrives par les égouts.
> (et par les chiottes)


Figure-toi que c'est presque ça.

----------


## Dorak

On avait encore le droit à des impacts de balles décents à l'époque... maintenant c'est terminé, plus rien  ::'(:  .

----------


## Aleas

Il est beau le navion

----------


## Nono

Bedlam - map officielle (mais boudée)

DJ "la grosse" Scully aux platines (scénario trop aux petits oignons 10 fois supérieur à Left 4 Dead).


Toujours aussi attachants.


Alors je lui explose la tête et il pleut des fémurs... concept.


Petit jeu, mais ça reste mignon.


Faut pas regarder le feuillage de trop près quoi


Seul sur la piste avec mon ami ToNIO le top model. Parfois le suicide n'est pas une option.


Born, born,


Born to be alive

----------


## Frypolar

> Bedlam - map officielle (mais boudée)
> 
> DJ "la grosse" Scully aux platines (scénario trop aux petits oignons 10 fois supérieur à Left 4 Dead).
> http://lh4.ggpht.com/__QzB6FEwk-E/S9.../Shot00028.jpg
> 
> Toujours aussi attachants.
> http://lh6.ggpht.com/__QzB6FEwk-E/S9.../Shot00030.jpg
> 
> Alors je lui explose la tête et il pleut des fémurs... concept.
> ...


Medicheat  ::o: .

Edit pour pas être trop HS :
Sortie de boîte dans _The Ballad of Gay Tony_ :


Putain ça penche.


Un peu trop même.

----------


## Froyok

> Bedlam - map officielle (mais boudée)
> 
> DJ "la grosse" Scully aux platines (scénario trop aux petits oignons 10 fois supérieur à Left 4 Dead).
> http://lh4.ggpht.com/__QzB6FEwk-E/S9.../Shot00028.jpg
> 
> Toujours aussi attachants.
> http://lh6.ggpht.com/__QzB6FEwk-E/S9.../Shot00030.jpg
> 
> Alors je lui explose la tête et il pleut des fémurs... concept.
> ...


Putain le fluo !  ::o:   :Gerbe: 
C'est quel jeu ? J'ai pas compris la traduction made in france que tu en a faite...

----------


## Redlight

> Putain le fluo !  
> C'est quel jeu ? J'ai pas compris la traduction made in france que tu en a faite...



Killing floor

----------


## Sk-flown

> Figure-toi que c'est presque ça.


Ok..., on dit que je ferais semblant de pas savoir que c'était ça et que Hidden and dangerous 2 ne fait pas parti de mes shooteurs préférés.

----------


## Froyok

Boobs !  :Bave: 
Et en plus c'est une gentille !  :Bave: 



C'est haut.
Et oui je vais monter à bord du train géant (en bas) à la fin de la map !  ::o:

----------


## Sao



----------


## Froyok

7,4 mo l'image !  ::O:

----------


## Dark Fread

Pourquoi un jpg en 1600x1200 fait une taille pareille  ::huh::

----------


## Olipro

Warband
Casakoinkoin et moi à dada sur un serveur de 100 joueurs

----------


## Froyok

> Pourquoi un jpg en 1600x1200 fait une taille pareille


Metro2033 c'est du lourd !  :B):  :zno:

----------


## Sao

Je sais pas, ça doit être le site qui compresse le png n'importe comment parce que de base l'image pèse 2.5mo.

----------


## Morgoth

> Pourquoi un jpg en 1600x1200 fait une taille pareille


Peut-être parce qu'il s'agit d'un PNG.

----------


## Morgoth

Un peu de LOMAC :

A-10 Powered 8) :



A-10 euh, -5 :



Et un appontage, ouf :

----------


## pakk

> Bonjour, je m'apelle Ezio et je suis un mur.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cb6...3fd7a819ee.jpg
> 
> 
> En tant que mur, je ne peux pas me déplacer.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/91d...9e2031f10a.jpg
> 
> ...


Ton post m'a donné un gros gros fou rire, merci  ::XD::

----------


## lokideath

Il va bientôt y avoir un massacre :


Des méchants d'outre-tombe qui vont rapidement retourner à leurs précédentes demeures :


Intermède nature avec un ange qui plante sa baguette magique pour faire pousser de l'herbe...


Un peu de magie pour booster ses troupes, ca ne peut pas faire de mal :


Mais parfois il faut s'en remettre aux bonnes vieilles méthodes quand il s'agit d'attaquer une forteresse ennemie :


Quoi que la magie ce n'est pas si mal finalement :


Bon tant pis, on va foncer dans le tas :


Victory  ::lol::

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Pourquoi un jpg en 1600x1200 fait une taille pareille


Bah, les screens du jeu sont à l'image du jeu lui-même : mal optimisés  ::P:

----------


## Dolcinni

J'attends mon tram.


The men who stare at goa... sheeps.


_This is the end... My only friend, the end..._


Baston !

----------


## Nono

> Je sais pas, ça doit être le site qui compresse le png n'importe comment parce que de base l'image pèse 2.5mo.


Pitié pour les petites connexions, fais en un aperçu, ou uploade la ailleurs...

----------


## Froyok

Uppix, ça marche très bien.
Ou tof.cpc, si tu as l'âme patriotique...

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Pour afficher les screens ici, tof.cpc est bieeeeeeeeeeeeeen plus rapide.

----------


## Dorak

Bien plus rapide d'une manière générale. Ah ouais et évitez imageshack aussi ( plzlol ) pour l'amour du seigneur dans le ciel tout ça  ::):  .

----------


## Froyok

> Pour afficher les screens ici, tof.cpc est bieeeeeeeeeeeeeen plus rapide.


Je préfère uppix pour la simple et bonne raison qu'avec un compte je peux retrouver mes images.
A fortiori, ça fait plus de 6 mois que je l'utilise et encore aucune remise à zéro des serveurs (alors que tof...  ::rolleyes:: ).

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Ouais, mais uppix c'est super lent. J'imagine même pas le bordel si tout le monde l'utilisait ici  :tired:

----------


## Frypolar

> Ouais, mais uppix c'est super lent. J'imagine même pas le bordel si tout le monde l'utilisait ici


Mais pas de transformation en jpeg tout moche avec uppix. On avait fait un comparatif il y a un moment je crois.

----------


## Froyok

> Ouais, mais uppix c'est super lent. J'imagine même pas le bordel si tout le monde l'utilisait ici


Ha bon, lent ?
Heu, je trouve pas, du tout...

Bon je m'arrête la pour le HS.
(Et pis uppix on peut aussi uploader des png et des gif animés ! NA !)

----------


## Ryldian

Allez, quelques screens de l'excellent Call Of Juarez 2, en attendant Red Dead Redemption !

----------


## Froyok

> 


Lui je te l'emprunte !  ::P:

----------


## Nelfe

Le dernier screen est vraiment classe  ::o:

----------


## ducon

> Le dernier screen est vraiment classe





> 


Celui-là ?  ::o:

----------


## Nelfe

> Celui-là ?


Oui  ::wub:: 
Il a un côté photoréaliste.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Ha bon, lent ?
> Heu, je trouve pas, du tout...
> 
> Bon je m'arrête la pour le HS.
> (Et pis uppix on peut aussi uploader des png et des gif animés ! NA !)


Ah mais 'tention, je compare pas les deux en général, mais juste pour afficher les screens sur le fofo  ::):

----------


## Ryldian

Froyok : Vas-y sers-toi ! 

Nelfe : T'inquiètes cousin, le photo-réalisme from Clignancourt  :B): 

Edit fourbe, 2 autres screens de CoJ2, parce que c'est du bon :

----------


## ikarad

*quake 1*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ducon

Avec quel port ?

----------


## ikarad

> Avec quel port ?


darkplace + rygel texture.
Le seul problème qu'il me reste c'est qu'on ne peut pas avoir une souris pleinement fonctionnelle càd qui permet de monter haut-bas et de se tourner droite/gauche en même temps et ça c'est chiant (soit on a monter/descendre + straffe droite/gauche, soit on a tourner gauche/droite seulement: j'ai pas réussit à avoir monter droite/gauche et tourner droite/gauche).

----------


## znokiss

> Avec quel port ?


L'USB, non ? Ou celui d'Amsterdam...

----------


## ikarad

> L'USB, non ? Ou celui d'Amsterdam...


 :tired:

----------


## ducon

> darkplace + rygel texture.
> Le seul problème qu'il me reste c'est qu'on ne peut pas avoir une souris pleinement fonctionnelle càd qui permet de monter haut-bas et de se tourner droite/gauche en même temps et ça c'est chiant (soit on a monter/descendre + straffe droite/gauche, soit on a tourner gauche/droite seulement: j'ai pas réussit à avoir monter droite/gauche et tourner droite/gauche).


Comment ça, tu n’as pas la souris qui dirige la visée ? Chez moi, ça marche™.

----------


## ikarad

> Comment ça, tu n’as pas la souris qui dirige la visée ? Chez moi, ça marche™.


Si mais pas comme dans les fps aujourd'hui comme j'ai dit.

On peut pas avoir en même temps monter/descendre et tourner droite/gauche alors que tous les fps depuis 10 ans le permettent.
On a soit monter/descendre et straffe droite/gauche soit juste tourner droite/gauche.

Or dans les fps depuis 1 0ans la souris fait monter/descendre et tourner droite/gauche et on straffe avec les touches du clavier.

----------


## ducon

Ben si, ça a toujours marché avec DarkPlaces, et ça marche encore avec la toute dernière version. Et même que ça marchait avec la vieille version de Quake pour Debian.

----------


## ikarad

> Ben si, ça a toujours marché avec DarkPlaces, et ça marche encore avec la toute dernière version. Et même que ça marchait avec la vieille version de Quake pour Debian.


Chez moi ça amrche pas et j'ai tout essayé et j'ai la dernière version de darkplace.

Par défaut j'ai straffe droite/gauche et monter/descendre et on peut rien régler dans les options.

J'arrive à switcher pour avoir tourner droite/gauche seulement avec les commandes -mlook ou freelook 0 mais rien pour faire un mix et même dans le readme il n'y a rien qui va dans ce sens.

Donc si tu as une solution peux-tu me la donner?

----------


## ducon

Je te balance la partie du fichier de configuration qui ne concerne pas les touches. Bizarre, je ne vois rien à ce sujet, et il n’y a pas de fichier pour tout le monde.



```
"_cl_color" "68"
"_cl_name" "ducon"
"cl_beams_lightatend" "1"
"cl_particles_explosions_shell" "1"
"cl_particles_quality" "2"
"crosshair" "5"
"gl_texture_anisotropy" "16"
"m_pitch" "-0.022000"
"r_bloom_resolution" "192"
"r_editlights_quakelightsizescale" "0.8"
"r_lightningbeam_color_green" "0.900000"
"r_lightningbeam_color_red" "0.900000"
"r_shadow_realtime_world" "1"
"r_shadow_realtime_world_lightmaps" "1"
"r_shadow_realtime_world_shadows" "0"
"r_skyscroll2" "1"
"scr_conalpha" "0.800000"
"scr_conbrightness" "0.200000"
"scr_screenshot_jpeg_quality" "1"
"sensitivity" "18"
"snd_staticvolume" "0.300000"
"v_gamma" "0.937500"
"vid_height" "1024"
"vid_width" "1280"
"volume" "0.300000"
```

Selon la documentation, il faut utiliser :



```
freelook                                          1                   mouse controls pitch instead of forward/back
+mlook                                            activate mouse looking mode, do not recenter view
```

----------


## Sao

---

Et pour la dernière, après la sticky nade que vous voyez là il m'a fallu 6 cartouches de pompe, un chargeur entier de rifle et 6 headshots au revolver pour terminer le bibliothécaire pas content que je lui ai ramené ses bouquins en retard.



*Metro 2033 pour ceux qui n'auraient pas encore compris.

----------


## Ormindo

::O: 

...

...

Je re, je vais rendre mes bouquins.

----------


## ikarad

> Je te balance la partie du fichier de configuration qui ne concerne pas les touches. Bizarre, je ne vois rien à ce sujet, et il n’y a pas de fichier pour tout le monde.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> "_cl_color" "68"
> "_cl_name" "ducon"
> "cl_beams_lightatend" "1"
> "cl_particles_explosions_shell" "1"
> ...


Comme je t'ai dit j'ai déjà essayé freelook et +mlook mais ça change rien, ça ne permet que de basculer entre les 2 modes que j'ai spécifié plus haut.

Donc je vois pas comment tu as toi la bonne configuration de la souris. *Es-tu vraiment sure et certain qu'avec ta souris tu peux à la fois monter/descendre la tête et tourner la tête à droite/gauche ?*

----------


## ducon

Ah oui, sûr et certain, même que j’ai fini les trois mondes avec et que ça me serait impossible sans.

----------


## ikarad

> Ah oui, sûr et certain, même que j’ai fini les trois mondes avec et que ça me serait impossible sans.


Bon rectification avec juste darkplace j'ai réussit mais il a fallu lancer d'abord quakegl pour configurer et après darkplace (car bon il n'y a rien dans les options pour la souris et i la même enlever les 2 options qui font que ça marche avec quake de base et quakegl , vraiment bizarre) et là ça marche.

Par contre problème dès que j'utilise le mod rygel pour les textures là ça marche plus.

Connaitrais-tu une solution?

----------


## ducon

Vérifie si le mod n’a pas un fichier de configuration qui écraserait tes réglages.

----------


## ikarad

> Vérifie si le mod n’a pas un fichier de configuration qui écraserait tes réglages.


Oui j'ai vu c'est bon, il fallait enlever 2 lignes qui sont dans les options du jeu de base mais ne le sont plus dans la version de darkplace et donc sont activer par défaut avec le mod de rygel (c'est un peu absurde mais bon)

----------


## Wiltjay

Je vais faire le casse couille, mais par MP ca serait possible?
Vous allez vous faire tapper sur les doigts...

Pour la peine une photo qui fait peur:


Left4Dead 2
Waaaaaa Rochelle t'es moche, meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeurt!!

----------


## Froyok

> Je vais faire le casse couille, mais par MP ca serait possible?
> Vous allez vous faire tapper sur les doigts...
> 
> Pour la peine une photo qui fait peur:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d44...1488f3024b.jpg
> 
> Left4Dead 2
> Waaaaaa Rochelle t'es moche, meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeurt!!


Boobs !
Ha non en fait...  ::ninja::

----------


## Erkin_

Dommage que Nick et Rochelle ne soient pas collés, ça aurait fait une screen d'anthologie là.

----------


## Sao



----------


## seboya

> Dommage que Nick et Rochelle ne soient pas collés, ça aurait fait une screen d'anthologie là.


Tu n'y es pas Erkin, Nick il a une super longue bite ! Et tout ça avec une main derrière l'oreille, balèze.

----------


## Bergil

*Lead and Gold - Gangs of the Wild West*

----------


## Dark Fread

*Red Faction - La guerrilla ok, mais surtout tout péter péter péter PETER TOUT PETER §*



EXPLOSION ! 







'SPLOSION ! 



'SP-SP-SP-SPLOSION §
*
Metro "my kiki is tout dur" 2033*






*ramasse distraitement sa mâchoire tombée par terre"

----------


## Dorak

C'est laid et aliasé. Et puis les visages et bien ils sont tout plastifiés.

----------


## Steack

> C'est laid et aliasé. Et puis les visages et bien ils sont tout plastifiés.


 :tired:

----------


## Dark Fread

> C'est laid et aliasé. Et puis les visages et bien ils sont tout plastifiés.


Ah nan mais c'est pas ma faute, l'antialising c'est une feature exclusive DirectX 11...  :Facepalm: 
Sinon pour l'effet plastique, en mouvement c'est vraiment mieux, ça évoque plutôt de la sueur.

----------


## aKa.

*GTA IV : EFLC*

----------


## Acteon

Aka  ::lol::

----------


## Percolator42

Chaque fois qu'AKA met des screens d'un jeu j'ai le kiki tout dur.

----------


## Dorak

Normal il installe la blinde de mods graphiques  ::P:  . C'est pas du native GTA IV ça. 

Peut-être pas sur ceux d'EFLC néanmoins.

----------


## Crackhead Funky

Dans la Zone on est zen.
Et hop poirier!

Clear Sky

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Chaque fois qu'AKA met des screens d'un jeu j'ai le kiki tout dur.


Enfin faut pas s'émerveiller sur tout non plus, en comparaison de la qualité générale habituelle des screens d'aka, ceux là sont franchement passe partout.

----------


## Garrett

Attachez vos ceintures !  :B):

----------


## Nelfe

> Attachez vos ceintures ! 
> 
> http://uppix.net/6/3/b/5107c936d1954...f95067a36d.jpg


Flight Simulator 0.5 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Garrett

Vol solo, où pour livrer les sacs postaux au péril de ta vie ,tu devais t'orienter grace à la liasse de cartes papier fournie en traçant des vecteurs suivant les indications des balises VOR. ::cry:: 

Le tout en temps réel.

----------


## Itsulow

> Vol solo, où pour livrer les sacs postaux au péril de ta vie ,tu devais t'orienter grace à la liasse de cartes papier fournie en traçant des vecteurs suivant les indications des balises VOR.
> 
> Le tout en temps réel.


Hardcore!
Enfin un jeu qui prend pas ces joueurs pour des assistés avec de vrais couilles!

----------


## Sao

Rétrospective des screens de Metro 2033 sur Picasa (ouais j'en ai pris des tonnes). Attention certaines images contiennent du spoil, vous êtes prévenus.

----------


## Euklif

> C'est laid et aliasé. Et puis les visages et bien ils sont tout plastifiés.


Mais... Mais... Mais...
ON S'EN BRANLE!

Regarde Satanas, regarde comment c'est moche!

 "Yo!"

 Trop de flageolet tue le flageolet.

 "Quand je dis stop, c'est stop!"

 Un être humain se cache sur cette image, saura-tu le retrouver?

 "Ma nouvelle planche de skate montre vite ses limites..."


 On a beau être ouvert, j'pense qu'il y a des limites à tout...

 "Viens voir mon chou..."

 Prototype :se cache:

----------


## Marty

> Enfin faut pas s'émerveiller sur tout non plus, en comparaison de la qualité générale habituelle des screens d'aka, ceux là sont franchement passe partout.


Le dernier mouais.
Mais le 1er et le 3eme.  ::wub::

----------


## znokiss

> Dans la Zone on est zen.
> Et hop poirier!
> http://uppix.net/f/9/4/1767bacd75776...50219e7ctt.jpg
> Clear Sky


Ça me rappelle celui que j'avais pris, dans Clear Sky également.
BOUH :

----------


## Sk-flown

> Vol solo, où pour livrer les sacs postaux au péril de ta vie ,tu devais t'orienter grace à la liasse de cartes papier fournie en traçant des vecteurs suivant les indications des balises VOR.
> 
> Le tout en temps réel.


J'ai été élevé avec ce jeu, on voit l'homme intelligent et de bon goût que je suis devenu, une totale réussite, maintenant on va voir ce que donne ceux qui ont grandi avec God of War ou Halo... ::rolleyes::

----------


## ikarad

> Vol solo, où pour livrer les sacs postaux au péril de ta vie ,tu devais t'orienter grace à la liasse de cartes papier fournie en traçant des vecteurs suivant les indications des balises VOR.
> 
> Le tout en temps réel.


Je connaissais pas ce jeu.
Quelle machine? PC, atari, amiga, CPC?
ça sent bon le cga 4 couleurs ou du ega 16 couleurs comme mode graphique mais je peux me tromper

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Depuis que je me suis aperçu qu'en bidouillant un fichier, on peut faire des zoom aussi près et aussi loin qu'on veut, je redécouvre *Anno 1404* :

Ma ville et le palais au premier plan (loin de la plèbe, faut pas déconner, je veux mes plages privées) :


Un camp de gens du cirque, qui, euh, font du cirque. Les animations sont géniales d'ailleurs, c'est taré d'avoir détaillé ça dans un jeu de gestion :

----------


## Zaraf

> Dans la Zone on est zen.
> Et hop poirier!
> http://uppix.net/f/9/4/1767bacd75776...50219e7ctt.jpg
> Clear Sky



joli  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

> Ça me rappelle celui que j'avais pris, dans Clear Sky également.
> BOUH : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/0e9f457...670864a10b.jpg


Vive les gangs !  :^_^:

----------


## Froyok

*Damnation :*


Vroume, on a quand même de super motos batmobil : on peut rouler plus vite que le train !


Et elle roule sur les murs ! J'ai même réussis au plafond avant de me casser la gueule...



Spoiler, mais comme personne n'y jouera : cette fille et la femme du héros, qu'il croyait décédé. les méchant l'ont en fait retapé à coup de sérum malfamé.
Mais, grand moment, voici la réaction du héros :

J'ai failli m'étouffer.



Une énigme super ardue, fallait grimper dans tous les sens pour aller activer des putains mécanismes.

Extraits de cinématique :

----------


## Dark Fread

> http://uppix.net/6/6/5/522c3772ca7e6...5d584e45tt.jpg
> Spoiler, mais comme personne n'y jouera : cette fille et la femme du héros, qu'il croyait décédé. les méchant l'ont en fait retapé à coup de sérum malfamé.
> Mais, grand moment, voici la réaction du héros :
> http://uppix.net/7/1/2/37c9292e5a663...521aa7cbtt.jpg
> J'ai failli m'étouffer.

----------


## Morgoth

_The Battle Grounds 2.0 :_

Un duel à venir :



Les anglais sont bizarrement constitués au niveau de la tête et du cou :



FIRE§§§

----------


## Silver

Avec le correctif amateur pour Windows 7 qui vient de sortir, je redécouvre Saints Row 2.  :Bave: 

Une petite partie tout seul contre les flics, alors que j'en suis au début du jeu.


Plozionz !


On ne dirait pas comme ça mais le jeu est tout à fond, sans le blur parce que je n'aime pas.  ::P:

----------


## Silver

Finalement j'avais oublié l'ambiant occlusion...

- Le monde a besoin d'un nouvel héros.


- Un héros pour "stopper" les méchants.


- Est-il prêt à l'accueillir ?


- Bref, tous à la Batmobile !

----------


## SiGarret

> Attachez vos ceintures ! 
> 
> http://uppix.net/6/3/b/5107c936d1954...f95067a36d.jpg



Solo Flight

J'y jouais sur Commodore 64... en noir et blanc... en 1985.

----------


## Mouflon

> Je connaissais pas ce jeu.
> Quelle machine? PC, atari, amiga, CPC?
> ça sent bon le cga 4 couleurs ou du ega 16 couleurs comme mode graphique mais je peux me tromper


Les autres je sais pas, mais moi j'y jouais sur TO7-70. Et à l'époque c'était photoréaliste (le monde a changé de résolution depuis).

----------


## Sylvine

> J'ai été élevé avec ce jeu, on voit l'homme intelligent et de bon goût que je suis devenu, une totale réussite, maintenant on va voir ce que donne ceux qui ont grandi avec God of War ou Halo...


Ouais, c'est vrai que c'est pas si mal en fait GoW et Halo.

----------


## Nelfe

> Finalement j'avais oublié l'ambiant occlusion...
> 
> - Le monde a besoin d'un nouvel héros.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b60...3b285d45bb.jpg
> 
> - Un héros pour "stopper" les méchants.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f2b...ddfe942780.jpg
> 
> - Est-il prêt à l'accueillir ?
> ...


Ton perso ressemble légèrement à un rédacteur réputé de Canard PC  ::ninja::

----------


## Nykhola

> Avec le correctif amateur pour Windows 7 qui vient de sortir, je redécouvre Saints Row 2.


Link ?

J'ai ce jeu qui traine dans Steam (cadeau avec l'achat de je ne sais plus quoi)
Faudrait que je teste la version PC (sachant pourtant que j'ai détesté sur 360  :^_^: )

----------


## Nono

> Rétrospective des screens de Metro 2033 sur Picasa (ouais j'en ai pris des tonnes). Attention certaines images contiennent du spoil, vous êtes prévenus.
> 
> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_QyXNBITf3Cc/S9...0-35-27-43.jpg


Ils sont chouettes tes albums Picasa. Picasa album web est super sympa pour les screens. Je n'ai aucune vraie photo dessus  ::):

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> J'ai été élevé avec ce jeu, on voit l'homme intelligent et de bon goût que je suis devenu, une totale réussite, maintenant on va voir ce que donne ceux qui ont grandi avec God of War ou Halo...


Des gens moins lourds que toi ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

*GTA Episodes*

----------


## Sk-flown

> Des gens moins lourds que toi ?


Que tu es naïf, c'est beau.  :Emo:

----------


## Silver

> Link ?


Topic Saints Row 2.  :;):

----------


## Mysterius

Un vieux screenshot que j'avais fait dans Fallout 3 et que j'ai retrouvé hier :



Je le trouve vraiment sympa. Du coup je l'ai mis en fond d'écran  ::lol::

----------


## Sao

Jolis screenshots Tyler, c'est con qu'ils soient en fin de page.

----------


## NeoOoeN

> Jolis screenshots Tyler, c'est con qu'ils soient en fin de page.


Et surtout toujours en si basse résolution...

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Ah nan mais c'est pas ma faute, l'antialising c'est une feature exclusive DirectX 11... 
> Sinon pour l'effet plastique, en mouvement c'est vraiment mieux, ça évoque plutôt de la sueur.


Ah non non non, je suis en DirectX 10 et j'active l'AA sans aucun problème  :;): 

Sinon c'est clair, ce jeu est vraiment magnifique, que ce soit par ses graphismes ou son ambiance  :Bave:

----------


## galoustic

Ca c'est ce qu'on appelle se faire emmurer vivant.... ::P:

----------


## Dark Fread

Oh tiens, une adaptation console. Non non, je ne retirerai pas mon disque dur pendant une sauvegarde (mon dieu).









C'est d'un mignon  :Emo:   :Emo:   :Emo: , je pense que je vais pas tarder à chier de la guimauve.

----------


## KiwiX

Ce sont des screens PS3 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> C'est d'un mignon   , je pense que je vais pas tarder à chier de la guimauve.


Tu m'en réserves une part alors  :^_^:

----------


## DarzgL

> *Damnation :*
> http://uppix.net/6/6/5/522c3772ca7e6...5d584e45tt.jpg
> Spoiler, mais comme personne n'y jouera : cette fille et la femme du héros, qu'il croyait décédé. les méchant l'ont en fait retapé à coup de sérum malfamé.
> Mais, grand moment, voici la réaction du héros :
> http://uppix.net/7/1/2/37c9292e5a663...521aa7cbtt.jpg
> J'ai failli m'étouffer.


Ah ouais, dans le genre c'est dûr de faire aussi naze.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Ce sont des screens PS3 ?


Je cherche la blague...  ::ninja::

----------


## Garrett

> Je connaissais pas ce jeu.
> Quelle machine? PC, atari, amiga, CPC?
> ça sent bon le cga 4 couleurs ou du ega 16 couleurs comme mode graphique mais je peux me tromper


MO5, aka "the beast"  :B):

----------


## Froyok

> Ah ouais, dans le genre c'est dûr de faire aussi naze.


Et si tu voyais la fin du jeu !  :^_^: 
J'en arrive au boss de fin, le niveau à même baissé !  ::mellow::

----------


## KiwiX

> Je cherche la blague...


Aliasing, tout ça tout ça.  ::O:

----------


## KaMy

Ba c'est Viva Piñata, on appelle pas ça de l'aliasing mais une feature.

----------


## Menkar

> *Damnation :*
> http://uppix.net/6/6/5/522c3772ca7e6...5d584e45tt.jpg
> Spoiler, mais comme personne n'y jouera : cette fille et la femme du héros, qu'il croyait décédé. les méchant l'ont en fait retapé à coup de sérum malfamé.





> Et alors ? Merdique ou pas, quel que soit le film/jeu/autre, le spoiler et sa balise sont obligatoires. c'est dans les règles du forum et de bonne conduite.


 :tired: 

 ::rolleyes::

----------


## ziltoïd

La mauvaise foi est la sainte mamelle de ce forum, faut le savoir  ::P: .

----------


## lokideath

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3e7...08fda839f1.jpg
> Oh tiens, une adaptation console. Non non, je ne retirerai pas mon disque dur pendant une sauvegarde (wtf).
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bfc...c4d7693bf6.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/00c...6438cc0347.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c6e...f2a0571004.jpg
> 
> ...


En voyant les screens j'ai vraiment du mal à comprendre le but du jeu... Peut être un genre de Sims avec des créatures bizarroïdes qu'il faut accoupler  ::o: 




> 


Ahah  ::):

----------


## El_Mariachi²



----------


## hommedumatch

*Settlers 7*
Une petite partie de pêche quand on se fait chier ingame.


*Age of Pirates 2 : City of abandoned ships*
Vive les mods! Barbossa, Jack Sparrow et _Legolas_.

----------


## Froyok

> 


 :B):

----------


## Dolcinni

Je continue de découvrir World of Warcraft. J'ai une monture maintenant ! Cool nan ?




Et j'peux aussi jeter des boulettes de viande géantes sur mes ennemis.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Aliasing, tout ça tout ça.


Ah. Bah ça doit pas être mieux sur 360, t'aurais pu dire "console" au lieu de PS3, Sk-flown aurait applaudit ! Enfin ouais ça fait chier qu'il n'y ait pas d'aa dans le portage pc  ::|: 




> En voyant les screens j'ai vraiment du mal à comprendre le but du jeu... Peut être un genre de Sims avec des créatures bizarroïdes qu'il faut accoupler


C'est un peu entre le Sims et Animal Crossing. En fait tu as un jardin, que tu dois entretenir (planter de l'herbe, des fleurs, mettre des cabanes etc) pour rameuter des bestioles dedans. Quand une bestiole sauvage se balade dans ton jardin, il faut mater ce qu'elle veut pour rester dans le jardin (genre manger tel fruit, tel pinata, il lui faut tant de marguerites dans le jardin etc). Le but est évidemment de collectionner un grand nombre de Pinata différente. De temps en temps des Pinata rouges viennent foutre le boxon, bouffer les fleurs par exemple, il faut les éjecter à coup de Pinata dans le luc. Et le but ultime, c'est de faire reproduire deux Pinata. C'est le côté le plus intéressant (par exemple pour faire reproduire deux Sparrowmint, il faut que les deux aient une cabane dans le jardin, et qu'il aient auparavant bouffé un whirlm. Du coup bon, faut équilibrer un peu tout ça).
Je vous cache pas que le tout est quand même assez assisté, hein. Celui qui enquille 2h d'Anno 1404 par jour devrait vite se faire chier.

----------


## Froyok

> Je continue de découvrir World of Warcraft. J'ai une monture maintenant ! Cool nan ?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0c8...e72b5154bb.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1de...970ae2629e.jpg
> Et j'peux aussi jeter des boulettes de viande géantes sur mes ennemis.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/327...e63cd1c721.jpg


Un jeu de ponays, c'est hors-charte ça...  :tired:

----------


## Rikimaru

*wow*

Hello boss !



Coool un poney !!



Mon p'tit kikouniste!

----------


## Dark Fread

> *wow*
> 
> Hello boss !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2c1...fbd462c817.jpg


Le Loir chie  ::o:  :contrepètrie-time:

----------


## ziltoïd

Nulle ta contrepètrie, désolé :tired: .

----------


## ikarad

> MO5, aka "the beast" 
> 
> http://www.obsolete-tears.com/photos/mo5-boite.jpg


La machine qui était dans mon collège (bon en fait c'était des mo6 et des TO7 avec un ou deux amstrad PC) avec écran tactile (bref on vend ça aujourd'hui comme une nouveauté mais ça existe depuis fort longtemps même pour les particuliers) tiens ça me rajeunit pas tout ça.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> *Age of Pirates 2 : City of abandoned ships*
> Vive les mods! Barbossa, Jack Sparrow et _Legolas_.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ff9...ff7362703d.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2dc...96f87db01f.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/339...153f456c8e.jpg


Ok c'en est trop. Je l'achète.

----------


## alba

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2dc...96f87db01f.jpg


MOUNDIR§  ::lol::

----------


## M.Rick75

*Annie aime les sucettes à l'Anno* (1404 Venise)

Tout était paisible. Tout allait pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes.
Il pouvait bien arriver que certains marins, ayant abusés de boisson, se retrouvent sur des radeaux de fortune (ce qui justifiait à leur yeux le fait d'avoir toujours au moins un tonneau de rhum par marin).
Il fallait alors prêter main-forte à ces ivrognes. Rien de grave, ça faisait de la distraction.


Même en Orient, je coulais des jours paisibles et j'observais avec ravissement le développement de cette colonie de crabe à proximité de ma ville. 


Bien sur, il y avait les tempêtes de sable mais elles ne duraient jamais vraiment.


Trop de bonheur insolent devait bien finir un jour. Alors que je venais de m'implanter sur une nouvelle île, le sort devait me frapper de la plus funeste des manières.
Je revois encore, par ce beau matin ensoleillé, cet enfant demandant à sa mêre:
"Dis, on fera une ballade sur ce sommet? La vue doit-être sensas tout là-haut!"
Et l'innocent de s'interroger soudain:
"Mais, mais... c'est normal cette lueur en haut de la montagne?"


La panique se propagea parmi les colons. Le vieux géant endormi se réveillait, le ciel s'obscurcissant soudainement.


"Il est frais mon poisson, il est fr...
- Fuyez, fuyez!
- Oui! Allons nous réfugier dans la maison de Timmy, c'est le fils du cultivateur de chanvre."
Hélas, ces amoureux des plantes aromatique ne devaient pas survivre bien longtemps au drame.


"Regardez ces pêcheurs, c'est le ciel qui nous punit! Venez abritons nous dans l'église!"
Aaaah! Pieuse femme. Etait-ce vraiment le bon choix?
Malgré la fumée, on pouvait voir inexorablement s'approcher le fluide épais et visqueux des entrailles de la terre.


Oui ce fût un bien triste jour... pour mes profits.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ah et tes avions avaient le droit de voler ou pas?

----------


## ducon

Doom 2 + Speed of Doom :

map01


map02


clé bleue


secret

----------


## darkgrievous

> La machine qui était dans mon collège (bon en fait c'était des mo6 et des TO7 avec un ou deux amstrad PC) avec écran tactile (bref on vend ça aujourd'hui comme une nouveauté mais ça existe depuis fort longtemps même pour les particuliers) tiens ça me rajeunit pas tout ça.


Avec les jeu qui se jouer avec l'espèce de stylo  :B): 
Toute ma jeunesse (bon en fait c'était les années 90 mais il n'avait pas enore refait le parc info).

----------


## Anonyme1023

> *on pouvait voir inexorablement s'approcher le fluide épais et visqueux*


 :^_^: 

Sinon, pourquoi tu es allé t'installer en Island aussi...

----------


## Say hello

Le passage que j'aime le moins dans ce jeu c'est quand je dois redl 200go via Steam.

----------


## Jean Pale

T'avais qu'à sauvegarder.  ::o:

----------


## Say hello

Justement, c'est mon DD de sauvegarde...  ::cry::

----------


## Jean Pale

Fallait préciser Ultimate Edition.  :tired:

----------


## Marty

Archers et infanterie en position...
On va pouvoir charger dans le tas !  :Bave:

----------


## ducon

Doom 2 + Speed of Doom :

map03


les clés

----------


## Jean Pale

/me part régler son écran.

----------


## Ormindo

DDO : Eberron unlimited.

Vale of Twillight, récemment acquis. C'est beau ! Même sur mon ordi ça l'est, alors sur celui des autres...

----------


## Froyok

Twilight ? Vous avez dit twilight ?

----------


## Erkin_

Ormindo : "Unlimited Free play" qu'ils disent sur le site. C'est vrai ?

----------


## lokideath

> Twilight ? Vous avez dit twilight ?


C'est un nom commun, arrête ta psychose.

----------


## Froyok

Décidément je serais jamais zno...  :Emo:

----------


## Jahwel

> Décidément je serais jamais zno...


Il fait des jeux de mots pourri, pas une lubie sur un film pourri.  :tired:

----------


## Say hello

> Décidément je serais jamais zno...


"On peut laisser 1 personne faire 1000 blagues pourries, mais on ne peut pas laisser 1000 personnes faire 1 blague pourrie" ...

----------


## Olipro

Que de poésie
(serious sam HD the second encounter)

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## Esotsm

Blood :

C'est gore.

----------


## Olipro

Star Trek Bridge Commander

(sans faire exprès, j'ai créé mon nouveau wallpaper  ::):  )

----------


## Aghora

> Blood :
> 
> C'est gore.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/3252493...b81835af49.jpg


Ce que je détestais dans ce jeu c'était les rats : trop dur à viser.

----------


## Say hello

Depuis le temps que ça me trottait dans la tête maintenant c'est fait:

----------


## Ormindo

> Ormindo : "Unlimited Free play" qu'ils disent sur le site. C'est vrai ?


Ouais en fin, c'est du F2P spécial. Y'a le topic DDO, mais je vais t'expliquer ici.

Comme d'hab, t'as une boutique. Tu peux acheter plein de trucs plus ou moins inutiles (potions de soin, truc de résurrection...) et... Des packs de quêtes. Non non, ne fuyez pas ! Ça rebute dès qu'on lit ça, mais le système est pas trop mal. Il y a des récompenses de points pour les points de faveur (en gros, les quêtes accomplies). 5points de faveur pour la première fois sur un serveur = 50 points (et c'est pas mal ! Faut juste pas faire comme moi et les gaspiller. Faut économiser !). Déjà, si tu fais ça sur chaque serveur (7 ou 6), tu as entre 300 et 350 points (et c'est rapide : juste deux ou trois quêtes de newbie). Ensuite, tu gagne 25 points à 25 points de faveur (pour la première fois sur le serveur, encore une fois). Il y a des palliers comme ça, je crois que c'est ça :

5  	50
25 	25
50 	25
500 	50
1000 	100
2000 	100
3000 	100
A gauche, les points de faveur requis, à droite, la récompense en points.

Après, tous les 100 points (et c'est tout le temps -> c'est sur ça que l'on grind), tu gagne 25 points. Donc si tu gaspille tes points comme moi, t'es bon pour reroller pendant un bail. Bon, tu peux payer, mais je peux utiliser aucun de leurs moyens de payement.

Aussi, y'a les promos. J'ai acheté le pack Vale of Twillight (deux zones d'exploration : celle que j'ai pris en screen, une autre, ainsi qu'un raid et un tas de quêtes) pour 455 points. Le tout est de ne gaspiller aucun points que l'on gagne, et de grinder si nécessaire.

Voilà, tu sais tout. Je te conseille d'aller sur Thelanis : c'est mon serveur, et j'ai l'impression d'être le seul canard à y jouer.

----------


## Marty

> Star Trek Bridge Commander
> http://uppix.net/d/8/3/f1e1a2096375e...5bab5596tt.jpg
> (sans faire exprès, j'ai créé mon nouveau wallpaper  )


 ::wub:: 
Magnifique.

Et sur Mount&Blade, l'attaque de nuit...surprise. Du haut de mon destrier, je contemple l'ennemi qui approche prés à donner l'ordre à ma cavalerie de charger.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...9-51-23-72.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...3-25-29-16.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...9-53-29-55.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...3-27-16-92.jpg


Jeu?
????

----------


## Ormindo

...

GTA4. On reconnaît Niko et son cousin, Roman.

----------


## Colink

:Cigare:  Je suis apparu ici 

Spoiler Alert! 


après la mission où il fallait effrayer un avocat qui roulait dans une superbe voiture rouge.

 Par contre, je me rend compte en voyant le screen que ce dernier ne fait vraiment pas honneur au jeu, c'est bien plus beau en mouvement, en plus, je sais pas pourquoi, mais sur ce screen le visage de Jonhy est beaucoup moins beau qu'en temps normal ::huh::

----------


## Anton

Tiens, je le gardais de côté celui-là...



_Il est moooooooooort
Il est moooooort, le soleiiiiiiiiill_

 ::P:

----------


## Daecyn

:Emo:

----------


## Anonyme2016

woputain!  ::O:

----------


## Manath

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ee9...ff998eb3da.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9a3...b10e2d45c2.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ad0...19c9fb60b2.jpg


*Relance The Witcher*

----------


## Okxyd

Y fait rouge ! Le vaisseau y va péter !

----------


## Ormindo

Ouh, ça a l'air pas mal. C'est un mod de UT3, non ?
Dommage que j'ai pas UT3
...
...
Non, dommage que mon ordi soit nul.

----------


## Okxyd

> Ouh, ça a l'air pas mal. C'est un mod de UT3, non ?
> Dommage que j'ai pas UT3
> ...
> ...
> Non, dommage que mon ordi soit nul.


C'est un stand alone maintenant,  la démo est trouvable ici.

----------


## Froyok

> Ouh, ça a l'air pas mal. C'est un mod de UT3, non ?
> Dommage que j'ai pas UT3
> ...
> ...
> Non, dommage que mon ordi soit nul.


Non justement, une sortie standalone grâce à l'UDK viens de se faire :
http://www.udk.com/showcase-planetstorm.html

[EDIT] grilled.

----------


## Say hello

Pourquoi la version mod UT3 fait 1Go de plus que la version UDK.  :tired:

----------


## Ormindo

Standalone ? Oh cool. Mais bon... C'est pas avec mes 1Go de ram et ma radeon 1300x que je vais faire tourner ça.

----------


## skyblazer

> Pourquoi la version mod UT3 fait 1Go de plus que la version UDK.


Probablement parce que la version UT3 doit être bien plus complète, la version UDK n'a l'air d'être qu'une démo. Comme The Ball par exemple.

----------


## L'invité

C'est un jeu multi non planetstorm? Il y a un mode solo?
Non parce que ca a l'air sympa comme tout et j'aimerai bien en profiter si il y a personne sur les serveurs.

----------


## clence

Star Trek: Bridge Commander











C'est rigolo mais la campagne ne pardonne pas, je suis bloqué comme un ballot à la deuxième mission, on me demande de neutraliser le warp drive d'un vaisseau mais quand je tire soit ça ne fait rien, soit ça le détruit  ::sad::

----------


## Okxyd

> C'est un jeu multi non planetstorm? Il y a un mode solo?
> Non parce que ca a l'air sympa comme tout et j'aimerai bien en profiter si il y a personne sur les serveurs.



Oui c'est un mod multi à la base, ils voulaient également faire un solo mais je sais plus où ça en est, au pire il y a un topic créé par Erkin où on peut en discuter.

On peut se monter une partie entre canards.

----------


## Olipro

> Star Trek: Bridge Commander
> 
> C'est rigolo mais la campagne ne pardonne pas, je suis bloqué comme un ballot à la deuxième mission, on me demande de neutraliser le warp drive d'un vaisseau mais quand je tire soit ça ne fait rien, soit ça le détruit


Je crois que tu dois sélectionner son warp engine en cible, et ordonner "disable" plutot que "destroy"

----------


## clence

> Je crois que tu dois sélectionner son warp engine en cible, et ordonner "disable" plutot que "destroy"


Ouais mais quand je fais ça ça ne fait rien justement. En plus parfois mon officier ne s'embête même pas à tirer. Peut-être faut-il être orienté d'une certaine manière par rapport au vaisseau j'ai pas trop creusé la question.

----------


## Froyok

> C'est un jeu multi non planetstorm? Il y a un mode solo?
> Non parce que ca a l'air sympa comme tout et j'aimerai bien en profiter si il y a personne sur les serveurs.


Y'a de bots je te rassure.
Mais c'est que du multi sinon.

----------


## Olipro

> Ouais mais quand je fais ça ça ne fait rien justement. En plus parfois mon officier ne s'embête même pas à tirer. Peut-être faut-il être orienté d'une certaine manière par rapport au vaisseau j'ai pas trop creusé la question.


Ah oui en effet je me rappelle, je comprenais pas du tout comment s'en sortir. Je ne me souviens plus maintenant, mais j'ai trouvé la solution facilement sur internet.

----------


## Esotsm

Qu'est-ce que je kiffe ce jeu... Outlaws (LucasArts).



Les cutscenes sont superbes, je prends un pied de ouf, le moteur graphique a un charme incroyable. J'y joue en fenêtré sur Vista et ça tourne nickel. Par contre, c'est du clavier sans souris. _Gaming like it's 1995_. Je me souviens avoir retourné la version shareware et cela devait être au clavier uniquement aussi. Je l'ai retrouvé en complet et je vais enfin le finir.  ::wub::

----------


## alegria unknown

Gunslinger in the sky without diaaaamonds

----------


## alegria unknown

Ok le gros, je sais ce que tu vas dire, mets un peu de moutarde sur ce steak plutôt et file moi un couteau et une fourchette.


Le désert c'est bon pour la digestion.


Mouais.


Brainstorming from the stars.

----------


## clence

> Par contre, c'est du clavier sans souris. _Gaming like it's 1995_. Je me souviens avoir retourné la version shareware et cela devait être au clavier uniquement aussi. Je l'ai retrouvé en complet et je vais enfin le finir.


J'y ai toujours joué au clavier+souris, en 98 comme en 2010.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> ...
> 
> GTA4. On reconnaît Niko et son cousin, Roman.


Ben raison de plus pour que JAMAIS je ne joue à ce jeu.

----------


## Jean Pale

> Ben raison de plus pour que JAMAIS je ne joue à ce jeu.


Pourquoi ?

----------


## RUPPY

Call of Cthulhu  : Dark corner of the earth...un des meilleurs jeux de la décennie à mon sens

Un moment très chaud du jeu : rodéo meurtrier à l'arrière d'une vieille camionnette


Heuuuuu vous faites quoi lààà ??


Là, même si c'est un peu flou, c'est Tsunami sur ma gueule (oui, les losanges sont censés être des gouttes de pluie....ça merde un peu sous vista)


Houlaaa, une grosse crevette


Rien a dire, c'est bô


Un hommage à SH

----------


## Froyok

Canard pc l'avait testé ce jeu ?
Il me tente bien...
(Attention, double post ruppy)

----------


## skacky

C'est un très bon jeu si on oublie le côté FPS complètement foireux (un peu comme Deus Ex).
L'ambiance est grandiose.

----------


## RUPPY

> Canard pc l'avait testé ce jeu ?
> Il me tente bien...
> (Attention, double post ruppy)



Ouups, désolé  :;): 

Laisse-toi tenter, un grand moment vidéo ludique  ::wub::

----------


## Erkin_

Je viens de m'y mettre moi aussi, une ambiance d'enfer mais trop de bugs hélas.

----------


## Belhoriann

Stalker : Call of Pripyat

J'arrive à sentir l'odeur de la pluie en jouant à cette merveille :




Le blowout de l'Atmosfear :


PS : Ces images ne sont pas des photos. :;):

----------


## Euklif

> Là, même si c'est un peu flou, c'est Tsunami sur ma gueule (oui, les losanges sont censés être des gouttes de pluie....ça merde un peu sous vista)


J'ai les même sous xp.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Canard pc l'avait testé ce jeu ?
> Il me tente bien...
> (Attention, double post ruppy)


Tiens lis ça: http://lantredelasouris.blogspot.com...-of-earth.html

J'espère que ça va te convaincre de jouer à ce chef d'oeuvre.

----------


## RUPPY

Pour savourer Call Of Cthulhu sans frustration, je vous conseille ce patch : http://forums.bethsoft.com/index.php...20-dcotepatch/

Il permet de modifier pas mal de chose mais n'en faite pas trop. Je vous conseille simplement d'augmenter la vitesse de déplacement de 50%....le reste est superflu

----------


## Euklif

J'trouve que ce Cthulhu a de beau reste.








D'ailleurs, si j'ai évité le spoil au max, j'aimerais quand même savoir : le truc lumineux du dernier screen 

Spoiler Alert! 


(qu'on peut apercevoir à la fin, lorsque le ciel nous tombe sur la tête)

, quelqu'un lui a déjà trouvé une utilité?

----------


## Erkin_

> Pour savourer Call Of Cthulhu sans frustration, je vous conseille ce patch : http://forums.bethsoft.com/index.php...20-dcotepatch/
> 
> Il permet de modifier pas mal de chose mais n'en faite pas trop. Je vous conseille simplement d'augmenter la vitesse de déplacement de 50%....le reste est superflu


J'ai testé ce matin, déjà il refuse de charger mon exe car il n'est pas à la bonne taille.
Alors j'ai téléchargé un exe déjà modifié proposé sur le net, là il le charge bien, mais mon jeu plante au démarrage du coup.

J'ai acheté le jeu sur direct2drive.

----------


## Daecyn

::wub:: 

 
 
  :Bave:

----------


## Froyok

> Tiens lis ça: http://lantredelasouris.blogspot.com...-of-earth.html
> 
> J'espère que ça va te convaincre de jouer à ce chef d'oeuvre.


Faut-il lire les bouquins avant ?
Car l'univers en lui-même m'attire un peu, mais j'y connais rien à H.P.Lovecraft.

----------


## ziltoïd

Par contre t'es fan de Twilight, quel triste monde  ::cry:: .

Pour répondre à ta question: non.

----------


## Froyok

> Par contre t'es fan de Twilight, quel triste monde .


Je te merde.  :tired: 




> Pour répondre à ta question: non.


Ok merci, je vais alors me laisser tenter.  :;):

----------


## Marty

> Th Witcher


J'ai toujours trouvé de part vos screens que l' HUD de ce jeu était vraiment pas top. A l'usage, c'est peut-être mieux (je sais pas, jamais joué) mais en screen, c'est moche, on voit que ca pratiquement, et cette tête en haut à gauche, on dirait une gargouille qu'on arrive pas à faire sortir de l'écran.

----------


## Nelfe

> Faut-il lire les bouquins avant ?
> Car l'univers en lui-même m'attire un peu, mais j'y connais rien à H.P.Lovecraft.





> Par contre t'es fan de Twilight, quel triste monde .
> 
> Pour répondre à ta question: non.


T'es pas obligé, mais c'est un gros plus.
Enfin j'ai eu plus de plaisir à y jouer en ayant lu "Le Cauchemar d'Innsmouth".

----------


## ziltoïd

Si çà t'intéresse, sache que Lovecraft a surtout écrit des nouvelles, donc ce ne sont pas de longues histoires. Par contre le style est très dense (trop diront certains).

----------


## znokiss

> Pour savourer Call Of Cthulhu sans frustration, je vous conseille ce patch : http://forums.bethsoft.com/index.php...20-dcotepatch/


Merci bien. Je pensais être le seul à me le faire... Je passe tous vos screens en vitesse pour pas me spoiler la suite (j'suis à la prison)... et je reviens bientôt avec mes scrines à moi.

----------


## skacky

Dark Corners of the Earth est plus ou moins une adaptation du Cauchemar D'Innsmouth (y'a des trucs de modifiés quand même ; l'apparition de choses, que je ne vais pas spoiler, qui ne sont pas dans la nouvelle, par exemple).
Donc je pense que tu devrais commencer par lire l'Appel de Cthulhu, puis le Cauchemar D'Innsmouth. C'est les deux essentielles pour bien se plonger dans le jeu. Si tu veux absolument tout savoir, je te conseille aussi Dans l'Abîme du Temps.

Bon après c'est facultatif, mais moi j'ai surtout adoré le jeu pour la retranscription de l'univers de Lovecraft. C'est, avec Quake, un des seuls jeux à l'avoir brillamment réussie.

----------


## Froyok

Je note !  ::):

----------


## touriste



----------


## RUPPY

> J'ai testé ce matin, déjà il refuse de charger mon exe car il n'est pas à la bonne taille.
> Alors j'ai téléchargé un exe déjà modifié proposé sur le net, là il le charge bien, mais mon jeu plante au démarrage du coup.
> 
> J'ai acheté le jeu sur direct2drive.


J'ai trouvé le jeu chez NOZ à 1€50 il y a une semaine donc, je joue avec une version boite... ::rolleyes:: . Bizarre que ça ne marche pas avec ta version.  ::O: . 

Tiens, essaye avec mon exe original (non modifié avec le patch) : http://dl.free.fr/mqIjyb0Em

----------


## Ethyls

> PS : Ces images ne sont pas des photos.



Si, même de très très loin, je ne vois aucune ressemblance entre ces screenshots et des photos, est-ce que ça veut dire que je suis blasé ?

Non, parce que d'accord c'est beau. Mais en dehors du ciel, il n'y a rien qui puisse passer, même de très loin, pour la réalité.

----------


## Okxyd

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/921...ec61d11d28.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bc0...0b15be8e35.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/23f...00cd5815f5.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c66...acabc6be2d.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/265...4a88b88494.jpg
> ...


Rahlalala c'est trop bien hf  :Emo: , tu joues sans crosshair sinon ?

----------


## Anonyme2016

Si, on la voit.

----------


## silverragout

> Life-Half


Haha il joue en Directx.  :haha: 
Met le jeu en OpenGL, tu vas faire un bond graphique digne de Crysis.

----------


## ziltoïd

> Bon après c'est facultatif, mais moi j'ai surtout adoré le jeu pour la retranscription de l'univers de Lovecraft. C'est, avec Quake, un des seuls jeux à l'avoir brillamment réussie.


Prisonner of Ice est pas mal aussi, bon c'est un point & click et pas un FPS mais c'est le jeu qui m'a fait m'intéresser à Lovecraft. Le début dans le sous-marin m'a vraiment fait stresser (j'étais  plus jeune à l'époque faut dire  ::P: ).

----------


## Nicouse

Prisoner of Ice y'a du pixel hunting de marde !

----------


## RUPPY

Toujours Call of Cthulhu

J'adore ce genre de plan...et le jeu regorge de ce genre de séquences


J'en ai chié de ronds de serviette durant le jeu mais une larmichette coule sur ma joue....je suis triste que ce soit fini


Gloups : fini à 97%.....qu'ai-je bien pu louper ?  ::huh:: 

Les 3/4 des ennemis tués en HS \o/ et seulement 40% de précision.....la mitrailleuse ruine les stats

----------


## Anonyme2016

Cinglé  :^_^: .

----------


## LeBabouin

Bientôt sur vos écrans, le dernier épisode de " Les Corsaires".



Surtout ratez pas, ça va vomir!

----------


## Cyrop

L'assaut finale  :Cigare:

----------


## Anonyme2016

tiens, je l'avais bien aimé celui là, j'ai passé un petit moment dessus.

----------


## Cyrop

> tiens, je l'avais bien aimé celui là, j'ai passé un petit moment dessus.


Il a un peu vieilli mais toujours sympa de faire une petite escarmouche de temps en temps.

Les aliens sont vraiment pas mal à jouer aussi  :B):

----------


## LeBabouin

..Enfin sur vos écrans!

Pas d'armement en vue, je vais pouvoir allumer au canon de pont pour économiser les cartouches.



Le temps se gâte mais les tarlouzes veulent pas rentrer au sec



Attention les doigts quand même, ça va toucher là !



Si c'est pas du pilotage, ça ! Encore mieux que dans Grid.



Bon allez, fini de rigoler, this is not a game !



BJ Kaleun !



Un coup de surf pour fêter ça, les plaisanciers apprécieront.



C'est plus l'heure de bronzer sur sur le pont.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Franchement graphiquement réussi, même sans la bande son j'imagine déjà le bruit de la pluie battante et des vagues couvrant presque les canons qui crachent!

---------- Post ajouté à 11h11 ----------




> Dark Corners of the Earth est plus ou moins une adaptation du Cauchemar D'Innsmouth (y'a des trucs de modifiés quand même ; l'apparition de choses, que je ne vais pas spoiler, qui ne sont pas dans la nouvelle, par exemple).
> Donc je pense que tu devrais commencer par lire l'Appel de Cthulhu, puis le Cauchemar D'Innsmouth. C'est les deux essentielles pour bien se plonger dans le jeu. Si tu veux absolument tout savoir, je te conseille aussi Dans l'Abîme du Temps.
> 
> Bon après c'est facultatif, mais moi j'ai surtout adoré le jeu pour la retranscription de l'univers de Lovecraft. C'est, avec Quake, un des seuls jeux à l'avoir brillamment réussie.


Moi je te conseille justement de pas les lire pour te garder l'effet de surprise quand tu joueras.

----------


## Canard WC

L'état de ma voiture après ma première course sur *DIRT 2* !

----------


## Alab

> L'état de ma voiture après ma première course sur *DIRT 2* !
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fb8...d89fe74740.jpg


Tu pourras t'en venter quand t'auras la première place avec la voiture dans cette état.  :Cigare:

----------


## Nelfe

> ..Enfin sur vos écrans!
> 
> Pas d'armement en vue, je vais pouvoir allumer au canon de pont pour économiser les cartouches.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/990...649c940a29.jpg
> 
> Le temps se gâte mais les tarlouzes veulent pas rentrer au sec
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/477...92613ce84e.jpg
> ...


C'est quoi comme jeu ?

----------


## ducon

Doom 2 + Speed of Doom :

map04 début


map04  ::o: 


map04


map04 nuke

----------


## Marty

> C'est quoi comme jeu ?


Ca doit être le dernier Silent Hunter non ?
Et c'est vraiment jolie, belle ambiance graphique. Le dernier screen.  :Bave:

----------


## clence

> ..Enfin sur vos écrans!
> 
> Pas d'armement en vue, je vais pouvoir allumer au canon de pont pour économiser les cartouches.
> 
> [...]


C'est pas réaliste, sur une mer pareille c'est impossible de se servir du canon de pont  :tired: 

Je retourne jouer à Silent Hunter 3.

Edith: tiens, d'ailleurs une petite session:

----------


## Say hello

Le but n'est pas de juste jouer mais de trouver un moyen "universel" de le faire tourner à coup sûr quasi partout.




Bon ok je vais me rabattre sur autre chose.
(en plus ça fout mes 2 coeur à 100% et ça lag  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Froyok

> ..Enfin sur vos écrans!
> 
> Pas d'armement en vue, je vais pouvoir allumer au canon de pont pour économiser les cartouches.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/990...649c940a29.jpg
> 
> Le temps se gâte mais les tarlouzes veulent pas rentrer au sec
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/477...92613ce84e.jpg
> ...


La vache, ça rend vachement bien la pluie !  ::wub::

----------


## Dorak

C'est beau.

----------


## tim987

Je me laisserais bien tenter par ce simulateur de soum, mais pour un simulateur, l'aspect nav' est pas terrible, et encore moins la représentation graphique des cartes de marine vraiment hideuses. Apparement se faire drosser contre un autre navire (cf capture n°4)  et tirer à bout portant au canon (cf capture 5) semble sans conséquences majeures pour l'intégrité de notre navire  :tired:  . *Enculeur de mouches*

----------


## Anonyme1023

> (en plus ça fout mes 2 coeur à 100% et ça lag )


ça lag ? en local ?  ::O:

----------


## Wiltjay

> ça lag ? en local ?


Et oui, le vocabulaire est une chose précise souvent mal utilisée  ::P: 

Sinon en passant un petit screen de Left 4 Dead 2.

Je me suis retrouvé séparé de ma troupe, coupé par une charge de zombis.
Ce pompe auto c'est une merveille  ::):

----------


## Say hello

> ça lag ? en local ?


"Ça rame."

Alors, heureuse?  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

:B):

----------


## Belhoriann

> "Ça rame."
> 
> Alors, heureuse?


Bah c'est comme si tu disais que t'as soif alors que tu as faim. En plus tu connais le bon mot donc autant l'utiliser dans son contexte.

----------


## Jean Pale

Il peut très bien avoir subi des fps lag, pas un lag réseau.

:3

Interrogation musclée sur Splinter Cell convaincu :

----------


## Morgoth

> http://uppix.net/2/9/8/124f78437790d...4163f250tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/6/0/c/7a8a769654a5a...a99957bbtt.jpg


Quel dommage qu'il utilise ce moteur tout pourri, le gameplay est tellement bon.  ::o:

----------


## Sylvine

Ba en attendant le moteur tout pourri affiche un truc qui est loin d'être dégueulasse tout en restant super fluide même sur des petites configs...

----------


## Froyok

> Quel dommage qu'il utilise ce moteur tout pourri, le gameplay est tellement bon.


Toi tu t'es mélangé les pinceaux. :P

Bon sinon un p'tit coup de la démo de *The Ball* :

   
   

J'ai ouvert le topic sur ce jeu ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=46109 *séquence promotion*

----------


## Theor

> Ba en attendant le moteur tout pourri affiche un truc qui est loin d'être dégueulasse tout en restant super fluide même sur des petites configs...


J'émets un gros "mouais". Sur ma machine de pauvre, c'est vraiment infect.

----------


## Morgoth

> Ba en attendant le moteur tout pourri affiche un truc qui est _loin d'être dégueulasse_ tout en restant super fluide même sur des petites configs...


Justement, t'as vu le rendu d'UT3 ? 

Encore heureux que ce soit fluide même sur des petites configs...  ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

Hou les méchants. Mattez donc the ball, ça vous fera les pieds. Et c'est aussi de l'ue3.

----------


## Morgoth

> Et c'est aussi de l'ue3.


Ha, je confirme. Ça se voit tout de suite.  :Gerbe:

----------


## Froyok

> Ha, je confirme. Ça se voit tout de suite.


Bah, vous avez pas de gouts voilà tout.

----------


## Morgoth

Miroir magique.  ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

> Miroir magique.


Haha enfoiray... x]


*Venetica :
*


Je vous auray culay d'oizau !


*Musique de combat à suspens*


Et la musique qui va bien :

----------


## Sylvine

> J'émets un gros "mouais". Sur ma machine de pauvre, c'est vraiment infect.


Soit t'es vraiment pauvre à manger des pigeons morts pour survivre et ton PC date de 98, soit c'est juste que tu fais de la merde avec, mais avec un petit portable avec un dual core 2ghz et une 8600 GT ça tournait super bien tout en étant beau.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Mon dieu quelle horreur.

----------


## Say hello

> Bah c'est comme si tu disais que t'as soif alors que tu as faim. En plus tu connais le bon mot donc autant l'utiliser dans son contexte.


Et si tu as une latence de la souris?

----------


## ducon

Doom 2 + Speed of Doom :

map05


map05 fin

----------


## Canard WC

> Doom 2 + Speed of Doom :
> 
> map05
> http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/__...Doom-map05.png
> 
> map05 fin
> http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__...-map05-end.png


ça a quand même bien mal vieilli tout ça !
 ::|:

----------


## Froyok

> ça a quand même bien mal vieilli tout ça !


Je trouve pas.
Ça a son charme.

Et puis les maps sont grandes, c'est pas du couloir !  ::o:

----------


## ducon

Attendez de voir la fin, les cartes sont immenses et surpeuplées.

----------


## Thomasorus

Eve Online


Une gate quelque part dans l'espace.


Mon petit vaisseau d'exploration

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Esotsm

Max Payne 2

----------


## touriste

> Haha il joue en Directx. 
> Met le jeu en OpenGL, tu vas faire un bond graphique digne de Crysis.


Je joue en software parce, pour openGL et D3D, half-life me dit que ce n'est pas compatible :D

----------


## ikarad

> Prisoner of Ice y'a du pixel hunting de marde !


Juste à un endroit donc c'est pas vraiment dure. 
Prisoner of ice est quand même assez facile. Le gros plus de prisoner of ice est son excellent scénario et son ambiance géniale.
Une des meilleurs adaptations de lovecraft en jeu avec alone in the dark 1.

---------- Post ajouté à 20h03 ----------




> Je joue en software parce, pour openGL et D3D, half-life me dit que ce n'est pas compatible :D


C'est pas normal!, bug surement.

----------


## ducon

Doom 2 + Speed of Doom :

map06


map06 clé bleue


map06 clé rouge


map06 fin

----------


## ziltoïd

Tu fais pas des vidéos ducon? Ça pourrait être sympa à regarder.

----------


## ducon

Heu non, d’une part les touches F2 et F3 ne sont jamais trop loin, d’autre part je n’ai pas de quoi.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> ça a quand même bien mal vieilli tout ça !


Sale jeune  ::|:

----------


## silverragout

Vice City.



Ca a vachement veilli tout ça, gameplay et animations en plus des graphismes.

----------


## Morgoth

Ha ouais, c'était vachement mieux dans mes souvenirs.  ::sad::

----------


## OhMe

*Thief II : The Metal Age
*


Un FPS de cambriolage de demeures bourgeoises dans un univers de punk à vapeur... que demander de mieux ? Je suis surpris, je ne m'attendais pas à un tel chef d'œuvre. Level design ingénieux, ambiance sonore supra-immersive, mode expert délicieux et bourré d'objectifs secondaires... tout y est parfait. Et les contraintes de l33t que je m'impose en m'efforçant d'assommer le moins de gardes possible tout en ne perdant aucun point de vie (ce qui n'est pas si difficile que ça finalement, avec les quicksaves) permettent d'améliorer encore un peu plus le rapport jeu / jouissance hédoniste.


Ce pauvre rafiot n'ira pas bien loin.


Ce pauvre type est en train de se fritter avec une araignée.


Au fond de la cale gisait un sosie mal dégrossi de Sylvester Stallone.


Tirez à l'arc dans le tableau du fond et un trésor se révélera à vous !


Un téléscope, très pratique pour observer la vilaine skybox.


Le parchemin en bas s'avère être une lettre d'avertissement pour harcèlement sexuel, adressée à l'employé qui bosse ici. Et dans la corbeille de ce même employé, une lettre avec écrit "KICK ME !". J'aime ce jeu.


Le mod Requiem de Doom II, c'est quand même moins verdâtre que Speed of Doom. Vive les pixels !

----------


## skacky

Je t'envie pour Thief 2, je n'arrive pas à le faire fonctionner sur mon windows 7...
Donc pendant ce temps je me fais le premier (j'en suis à The Sword) et le 3 (Overlook Mansion).

----------


## Dark Fread

> Vice City.
> 
> http://uppix.net/6/6/a/f0f01f317b188...0cc465ebtt.jpg
> 
> Ca a vachement veilli tout ça, gameplay et animations en plus des graphismes.


Bof, jusqu'à San Andreas inclus, les GTA sur PC ont toujours été moches pour leur époque de toute façon.

----------


## ikarad

> ça a quand même bien mal vieilli tout ça !


Graphiquement peut être, quoique certains jeux aujourd'hui sont certes techniquement plus beau mais n'ont aucun charme et au final sont moins sympa à regarder.
Mais après dans le gameplay rien n'a vieillit car 99% des fps aujourd'hui c'est le même principe stricto sensu avec quelques babioles rajoutées pour faire croire à du nouveau (qui a dit bioschock?).
Et l'ambiance de doom2 elle reste un must surtout avec ses musiques géniales.

Et pour les graphismes il y a quelques mods pour remettre tout ça au gout du jour.

Peut être que doom 4 sera la vraie suite de doom 2 mais remis au gout du jour. En tout cas c'est mon rêve après l'immense déception (et encore je suis immensément loin de la vérité) de doom 3 pour moi.

----------


## Olipro

> *Thief II : The Metal Age
> *
> 
>   Et les contraintes de l33t que je m'impose en m'efforçant d'assommer le moins de gardes possible tout en ne perdant aucun point de vie


La règle des puristes veut que tu n'aies aucun contact avec les gardes. Pas de meurtre, pas de neutralisation, pas de contact visuel ni sonore (contact de leur part bien sûr, s'il faut faire le niveau les yeux fermés et en coupant le son, hem  ::P: )
ah et remettre tout à sa place derrière toi, sauf les objets à voler.

On l'a déjà fait, nous, par ici, parce qu'on est des l33tz t'vois ...

----------


## OhMe

> Je t'envie pour Thief 2, je n'arrive pas à le faire fonctionner sur mon windows 7...


http://www.ttlg.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121449 + http://forums.eidosgames.com/showthread.php?t=76531 = _chez moi ça marche_. Le premier Thief m'avait un peu ennuyé avec ses niveaux axés exploration, trop nombreux à mon goût. Et puis les araignées géantes, brr.

----------


## Dorak

Bon j'en prévois une bonne fournée. Vla les premiers concernant quelques conneries _( c'est pas tiré de la campagne, mais d'un autre mode solo consistant à éliminer un certains nombres d'ennemis. Simply )_.



" Qu'est-ce que tu putain d'regardes jeune inverti han han ? " _D'ailleurs notez bien l'impact de mon tir sur son front. Sympathique vu que j'adore ce genre de détails, mais étrangement ( pas vraiment en fait ), c'est que la tête, c'est le seul endroit ou les impacts sont visibles dans ce jeu. Inutile de vider un chargeur d'UMP sur un cadavre, yaura rien. Comme quoi..._



" Ya quand même quelques restes d'infiltration. _Quelques._ _Quelques..._ "



" Je marque. " 



" J'exécute. Mec c'est next-gen quoi. "





"  :tired:  "

----------


## Nicouse

> Juste à un endroit donc c'est pas vraiment dure. 
> Prisoner of ice est quand même assez facile. Le gros plus de prisoner of ice est son excellent scénario et son ambiance géniale.
> Une des meilleurs adaptations de lovecraft en jeu avec alone in the dark 1.
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 20h03 ----------
> 
> 
> C'est pas normal!, bug surement.


Certes mais sinon il reste assez moyen je trouve. Et les voix  ::sad::

----------


## Itsulow

> Graphiquement peut être, quoique certains jeux aujourd'hui sont certes techniquement plus beau mais n'ont aucun charme et au final sont moins sympa à regarder.
> Mais après dans le gameplay rien n'a vieillit car 99% des fps aujourd'hui c'est le même principe stricto sensu avec quelques babioles rajoutées pour faire croire à du nouveau (qui a dit bioschock?).
> Et l'ambiance de doom2 elle reste un must surtout avec ses musiques géniales.


Je suis entrain de me faire Redneck Rampage. Ça a beau avoir son charme, la vue souris complète avec sensi similaire sur les deux axes, le body awareness, l'ironsight, ça manque.
Et faut se réhabituer à cette sensation de glisse permanente en se déplacent.
Et que la visée est aidée.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Graphiquement peut être, quoique certains jeux aujourd'hui sont certes techniquement plus beau mais n'ont aucun charme et au final sont moins sympa à regarder.
> Mais après dans le gameplay rien n'a vieillit car 99% des fps aujourd'hui c'est le même principe stricto sensu avec quelques babioles rajoutées pour faire croire à du nouveau (qui a dit bioschock?).
> Et l'ambiance de doom2 elle reste un must surtout avec ses musiques géniales.
> 
> Et pour les graphismes il y a quelques mods pour remettre tout ça au gout du jour.
> 
> Peut être que doom 4 sera la vraie suite de doom 2 mais remis au gout du jour. En tout cas c'est mon rêve après l'immense déception (et encore je suis immensément loin de la vérité) de doom 3 pour moi.


Entiérement d'accord avec toi, du coup je ne sais pas quoi rajouter, Doom 3 m'a énormément déçu au point que je me suis forcé à le finir. Serious Sam c'est juste pas du tout le même délire. Et tu parle du charme des graphismes, outre la nostalgie, je trouve que la palette des couleurs de doom est super bien choisie et que les niveaux sont super variés et tout ça en 256 couleurs et en 320 x 240 !!!

----------


## KiwiX

Pas dégueulasse vos screens de _"Cellule d'éclat : Conviction"_. Côté perfs, ça tourne bien chez vous ?

----------


## Dorak

Clairement pas. J'ai lu le test de jv.com par curiosité, et étrangement ils tapent dans le mille ( il lui ont mis un 15 / 20 sur PC contre un 17 / 20 sur consoles, en grande partie à cause de son optimisation foireuse ). Le jeu est optimisé avec les couilles, littéralement. J'arrive à me démerder dans le mode coopération, mais en solo... c'est dur. Très dur  ::'(:  .

J'dis ça souvent pour un peu tout, mais sur Splinter Cell c'est flagrant. Trop.

----------


## Nono

Bestiaire (non exhaustif) :





> Peut être que doom 4 sera la vraie suite de doom 2 mais remis au gout du jour. En tout cas c'est mon rêve après l'immense déception (et encore je suis immensément loin de la vérité) de doom 3 pour moi.


Tu as essayé le mod classic Doom pour Doom 3 ? Bien sûr ça ne vaut pas Doom 1, mais ça donne un bon coup de fouet au 3.

----------


## Triz'

> Qu'est-ce que je kiffe ce jeu... Outlaws (LucasArts).
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/1c0d7cd...3a9ae2ea58.jpg
> 
> Les cutscenes sont superbes, je prends un pied de ouf, le moteur graphique a un charme incroyable. (...) Je l'ai retrouvé en complet et je vais enfin le finir.


Ma version CD "fournie avec jeuçaypukelmagazine" se joue au clavier + souris...

C'est vieuxpixéliséennemisen2D, mais alors cette ambiance ! Ces cinématiques ! Ce scénario ! CETTE MUSIQUE !!!
 ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## ikarad

> Tu as essayé le mod classic Doom pour Doom 3 ? Bien sûr ça ne vaut pas Doom 1, mais ça donne un bon coup de fouet au 3.


J'attendais le même mais pour doom 2 car je préfère largement doom 2 par rapport au 1.

De plus quand j'y avais joué, il n'y avait pas de musiques et ça casse pas mal les choses je trouve d'ailleurs c'est un des gros points noirs du 3 pour moi et j'espère que le 4 aura des musiques.

----------


## Aleas

Un gros zoziau :






Pilotage 'sportif' :

----------


## chenoir

Tain on sent quand même la config de riche.

----------


## znokiss

Pourtant c'est pas une config qui pue des pieds.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Verrouillez-vous : Falaises Flambant 2


 :tired: 
Vous allez un peu loin avec vos trad' foireuses là.

----------


## ziltoïd

Lock-on: burning clifs? Ca doit être à peu prêt correct.

----------


## francou008

Perdu, Lock On: Flaming Cliffs.

----------


## Dorak

Et c'est reparti, accrochez vos putains d'ceintures. On commence par l'Irak, le passage le plus *merdique*, le plus *moisi* du jeu, et c'est tout dire. Tellement c'est daubé je balance des screens au compte-goûte. 









Pour rester dans la continuité de l'Irak, une fête foraine et une usine. Cool !

----------


## Marty

"[Espace] : Sauter".
J'aurais l'impression d'être pris en permanence pour un gogol dans ces jeux...

Sans parler du "Fouiller les bâtiments" C'est un graffiti ou tes objectifs ?  ::O:  ::o:

----------


## ziltoïd

Crois-le ou non, ce sont bien les objectifs.

----------


## Dorak

> J'aurais l'impression d'être pris en permanence pour un gogol dans ces jeux...
> 
> Sans parler du "Fouiller les bâtiments" C'est un graffiti ou tes objectifs ?


Oh mais t'es pris pour un con dans ce jeu ! Portage console, un truc du genre faut croire. Les objectifs " portés " sur les décors c'est relativement sympa, mais les onglets " appuie sur ESPACE pour sauter, connard " qui pop à chaque fois que tu t'approches d'une caisse sont agaçants, ouais. 

Sinon c'est pas fini. Mon nouveau joujou : un MP5 SD amélioré. Un peu.

----------


## bixente

> "[Espace] : Sauter".
> J'aurais l'impression d'être pris en permanence pour un gogol dans ces jeux...


Bah c'est un jeu Ubi Soft.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Pilotage 'sportif' :
> 
> http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/v...3_14_40_48.jpg


 ::o:  ::o: 
Les alarmes sonores et vocales devaient foutre un sacré bordel?

----------


## znokiss

Purée, on dirait que le syndrome Modern Warfare 2 a encore frappé : des graphismes assez époustouflant (les effets de lumière, quoi ! ) mais un jeu pour guigno-mongolos. "Saute-mouton la caisse avec Espace", quoi. 
A quand le "*clic gauche pour tirer*" au dessus de la tête de chaque ennemi ? J'ai peur..

----------


## ducon

> Le mod Requiem de Doom II, c'est quand même moins verdâtre que Speed of Doom. Vive les pixels !


Attends la fin de Speed of Doom, tu vas voir si c’est verdâtre.  :;): 
Un jour, je jouerai à Requiem.

----------


## Dorak

Ouais. Mais le pire c'est pas ça, c'est la simplification globale du jeu. Du coup c'est plus vraiment un Splinter Cell, t'as plus vraiment d'infiltration, t'as plus vraiment grand chose au final,c'est un peu fade, et clairement trop simple, même en réaliste. 

Mais ça reste un passe temps sympathique, note.

Pour les effets de lumières tout ça, ouais c'est sympa, mais la gueule de la framerate  elle, c'est une autre histoire  ::):  .

----------


## Aleas

> Les alarmes sonores et vocales devaient foutre un sacré bordel?


Non c'est un Su-25 autrement dit un bombardier camouflé en chasseur avec autant d'électronique que dans une twingo.  ::P:

----------


## Naith

Assassin's Creed 2 tout à l'heure : j'entre dans une église, je joue à saute moutons sur les plates formes, là une vidéo (de 5s) se déclenche, mon perso fait tomber une échelle sans le faire exprès en sautant. "Admettons la coincidence", me dis-je bon public, "l'échelle permettra de remonter directement à cette plate forme en cas de chute, mais il aurait quand même été plus réaliste que le héros la place de lui même". Mais bon, ne soyons pas trop perfectionnistes sur le réalisme.

Là l'encapuchonné en question ouvre la bouche, tout seul dans son église vide, et sort à voix haute "Ah ! Très bien ! Cette échelle me permettra de remonter directement ici si je tombe !".

 ::O: 

 :tired: 

Et puis j'ai pas de screens, vu qu'implanter une touche de screen qui ne servirait que sur la version PC serait inutile. Nan parce que bon, 5 mois pour le portage du jeu, c'est un peu short pour régler ce genre de détails.



Alors pour compenser, un peu de Dragon Age, pas sanglant pour un sou :

----------


## ikarad

> "[Espace] : Sauter".
> J'aurais l'impression d'être pris en permanence pour un gogol dans ces jeux...
> 
> Sans parler du "Fouiller les bâtiments" C'est un graffiti ou tes objectifs ?


Dans 5 ans en plus le jeu sautera pour toi et fouillera les bâtiments à ta place comme ça on ne se fatiguera même plus

Ah mais on me dit que ça existe déjà en partie: les QTE et les films.

Je trouve ça quand même pathétique cet assistanat à outrance, à croire que les jeunes sont tous des golios incapables de retenir trois touches et d'essayer par eux mêmes les quelques possibilités du jeu (surtout c'est pas dans les jeux ubi qu'on a ouat milles possibilités au mètre carré)

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Non c'est un Su-25 autrement dit un bombardier camouflé en chasseur avec autant d'électronique que dans une twingo.


Donc ça moins de bruit que dans un Su-27.

----------


## skyblazer

Putain, il est où le splinter cell conviction devant lequel je rêvais en me prenant pour un Jason Bourne en herbe à me camoufler dans la foule, à prendre n'importe quoi pour me défendre tant que ça tombait sous la main, genre une chaise ou une bouteille ? Rendez moi mes trailers d'il y a 3 ans bande d'enflures !

----------


## Marty

> Crois-le ou non, ce sont bien les objectifs.


Hé ben putain...  ::|:

----------


## Triz'

"Allez faire pipi".

Anéfé, je joue depuis 2h30. Sont forts chez Ubi...  :tired:

----------


## JulLeBarge

"L'homme hérisson"  :tired:

----------


## Morgoth

C'est marrant, on dirait du Source M&B, mais s'pas ça non ?

----------


## Dorak

> Putain, il est où le splinter cell conviction devant lequel je rêvais en me prenant pour un Jason Bourne en herbe à me camoufler dans la foule, à prendre n'importe quoi pour me défendre tant que ça tombait sous la main, genre une chaise ou une bouteille ? Rendez moi mes trailers d'il y a 3 ans bande d'enflures !


Lol. Dans le jeu final tu peux même pas planter un type avec un couteau...

Donnez moi un peu d'espoir.

----------


## Marty

> C'est marrant, on dirait du Source M&B, mais s'pas ça non ?


Mais nan c'est de l'UT3 !

----------


## Morgoth

Haha, s'pas possible. Le rendu est bien trop propre et net.  ::o:

----------


## spawn_92

Vos histoires de Splinter cell et de prendre les gens pour des cons me font penser à une certaine phrase présente sur toutes les pubs alimentaires.

*Max Payne 2*



Dick Justice !  :Emo: 



Il devrait apprécier ce moment, car bientôt il ne pourra plus jamais nettoyer le vomis d'un clodo.  ::sad:: 



Un scène pleine d'érotisme.

----------


## Tyler Durden

On peux marcher dans Max Payne 2 ou on est constamment obligé de courir comme une victime d'un violeur en série ?

----------


## Dark Fread

Ce qui est rigolo là, outre le fait qu'on voit des bras sans corps, c'est que ce sont également _mes_ bras (On les reconnaît au couteau et aux gants.). Je sais pas, il se sont dédoublés après un coup de canife et ont rebondi un peu avant de stabiliser à 50cm du sol.
Les, heu... Les bras m'en tombent, quoi.


 :tired: 


 ::O:  J'arrête la vodka.


Toi aussi, devient claustrophobe avec Artyom !

----------


## ducon

::ninja::

----------


## Dorak

Best game ever  ::ninja::  .

----------


## ducon

Regarde bien en bas à gauche.

----------


## Dorak

damn

----------


## spawn_92

> On peux marcher dans Max Payne 2 ou on est constamment obligé de courir comme une victime d'un violeur en série ?


Malheureusement depuis cette histoire de violeur, Max ne peut plus marcher correctement. C'est triste.  ::cry::

----------


## war-p

> Best game ever  .


Tu ne trouvais pas que le mec était un peu "plat"?  ::P:

----------


## Icekerra

*Turok:*





Quelques moments de fun à trucider du raptor qui te saute à la gorge au milieu d'un gigantesque gâchis qu'est ce jeu. Buggué jusqu'à la moelle qui plus est.

----------


## znokiss

> http://doomnexus.drdteam.org/Screens/PdMap1d.jpg


WTF ?
FAUT que j'essaie ça. Merci de l'idée !  :;):

----------


## Morgoth

> Best game ever  .


Quelqu'un pour expliquer ?  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

Clique donc sur l'image...

----------


## Froyok

*Le drogué mort (Dead space)*


L'infirmerie, après le ménage...


J'ai adoré !
Un baybay alien qui vous saute à la tronche, ptit QTE à marteler et pan, le héros qui shoote dans le gamin ! Bien fandart !


Bon ce jeu est vraiment merdique, je suis un peureux comme pas possible, et pourtant...
Passé 10 minutes j'ai plus peur, c'est répétitif. Et surtout, putain... j'i jamais vu des contrôles aussi pourris. J'ai l'impression que le mec fait 30 tonnes, jamais vu une maniabilité aussi exécrable ! Sans compter le champ de vision original mais vite chiant (quand il faut se retourner vite on se demande ou part la caméra).


*Besoin de vitesse : on me recherche man ! (NFS : Most Wanted)*


Vrùm !


#bave part I


Putain mes lunettes sont restées dans la boite à gants...


#bave part II


Classe ma punto hein ?  :Cigare: 

[EDIT] Pour l'invité : non, c'est garanti sans ENBSeries !

----------


## Silver

Le gendarme à Saints TRowpez 2

Grand moment de virilitude dans les vestiaires (à droite mon perso).


A chaque fois que je veux prendre un screen quand je conduis ça donne ça (je fonce dans le décor).


J'aime ma nouvelle veste.  :Cigare: 


Je continue avec Bordel-lands, un partie avec mon coloc.


Et évidemment une voiture avec des couleurs classes.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> *Le drogué mort (Dead space)*
> Bon ce jeu est vraiment merdique, je suis un peureux comme pas possible, et pourtant...
> Passé 10 minutes j'ai plus peur, c'est répétitif. Et surtout, putain... j'i jamais vu des contrôles aussi pourris. J'ai l'impression que le mec fait 30 tonnes, jamais vu une maniabilité aussi exécrable ! Sans compter le champ de vision original mais vite chiant (quand il faut se retourner vite on se demande ou part la caméra).


On sait jamais mais, est-ce que t'as pensé à virer la Vsynch? Parce que pour ce jeu c'est le jour et la nuit niveau fluidité des mouvements une fois enlevée. Bon ça reste un peu lourdeau mais en même temps tu joues un mec engoncé dans une putain de combi, pas Spider-Man.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> *Le drogué mort (Dead space)*
> 
> http://uppix.net/0/6/8/4c81b2ed0d3ad...822d3cabtt.jpg
> L'infirmerie, après le ménage...
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/4/5/e9497d708a4b9...a5ff563ett.jpg
> J'ai adoré !
> Un baybay alien qui vous saute à la tronche, ptit QTE à marteler et pan, le héros qui shoote dans le gamin ! Bien fandart !
> 
> ...


Essaie d'être un peu plus objectif quand même, parce que tu vas à contre-courant de 99,9% des critiques.




> J'aime ma nouvelle veste. 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e8a...567b4b12de.jpg


Je veux la même  ::o:

----------


## znokiss

> Essaie d'être un peu plus objectif quand même, parce que tu vas à contre-courant de 99,9% des critiques.


Eh ben ? Il peut pas dire ce qu'il pense ? Dans un autre contexte, ta phrase peut faire très peur...

----------


## Froyok

> On sait jamais mais, est-ce que t'as pensé à virer la Vsynch? Parce que pour ce jeu c'est le jour et la nuit niveau fluidité des mouvements une fois enlevée. Bon ça reste un peu lourdeau mais en même temps tu joues un mec engoncé dans une putain de combi, pas Spider-Man.


J'ai jamais la vsynch d'activée logiquement, ceci-dit je vérifierai.




> Essaie d'être un peu plus objectif quand  même, parce que tu vas à contre-courant de 99,9% des critiques.


"Hou!! Je suis marginal, donc j'ai pas le droit de donner mon avis !"
Plus sérieusement, c'est mon ressentis après une petite heure de jeu. Je suis objectif, voir même très déçu étant donné la bonne appréciation dans le canard pc. Mais la j'ai l'impression d'avoir le jour et la nuit. Et la nuit elle fait même pas peur. (Tiens ça veut rien dire...)

----------


## Itsulow

Si tu suis pas son avis, il tue une vache.
Dead space est bon, mais faut le prendre comme un resident evil 4 version espace. La maniabilité est très lourde mais une fois le v-sync désactivé et 30min 1h, tu t'y habitue, il faut juste prévoir de la place pour la souris. C'est un peu comme lead and gold en faite.

----------


## Froyok

> Si tu suis pas son avis, il tue une vache.




*Half-life Parpaing*

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Eh ben ? Il peut pas dire ce qu'il pense ? Dans un autre contexte, ta phrase peut faire très peur...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0d4...e10c69f317.jpg


T'as pas l'impression d'en rajouter trois tonnes ? Y'a une différence entre "essaie d'être plus objectif" et "ta gueule, ton avis vaut rien parce que la majorité l'a décidé". Je trouve juste ses propos pas très modérés, et un peu trollesques (genre critiquer la lenteur du perso, alors que c'est le jeu qui veut ça afin d'augmenter la sensation de faiblesse, de peur qu'un ennemi débarque dans votre dos toussa...).

Donc bon, vos réflexions fonctionnent aussi dans l'autre sens  :;):

----------


## znokiss

Oui pardon, j'en ai effectivement rajouté sorry. J'ai peut-être oublié un smiley ici et là, et n'ayant rien à foutre ce matin, j'ai rien trouvé de mieux à faire que ce montage moisi. Hem, bon, arrêtons ce noble HS. On veut des screens !

----------


## KiwiX

> Donc bon, vos réflexions fonctionnent  aussi dans l'autre sens


Je suis d'accord avec eux, t'as un problème (et soit objectif) ?  :tired: 




> http://halflife2fusion.free.fr/images/hlparpaing2.jpg
> 
> *Half-life Parpaing*


 :Facepalm: 

Va jouer à ta merde et laisse un vrai jeu comme Dead Space aux hommes  :tired:   ::ninja::

----------


## Dark Fread

> http://halflife2fusion.free.fr/images/hlparpaing2.jpg
> 
> *Half-life Parpaing*


J'aime les buissons photo-réalistes à l'arrière-plan §

----------


## JulLeBarge

> J'aime les buissons photo-réalistes à l'arrière-plan §


Les vaches photoréalistes sont pas mal non plus...  ::wub::

----------


## Dorak

> Quelqu'un pour expliquer ?


Faites pas chier bordel j'ai bien compris que c'était Doom, sans déconner quoi  ::ninja::  .

Tiens pour la peine, deux screenshots, probablement les plus beaux de cette page pourrie ( Cri Lointain 2, 2 ans déjà... et pourtant, ET POURTANT§ ) :

----------


## Erkin_

> T'as pas l'impression d'en rajouter trois tonnes ? Y'a une différence entre "essaie d'être plus objectif" et "ta gueule, ton avis vaut rien parce que la majorité l'a décidé". Je trouve juste ses propos pas très modérés, et un peu trollesques (genre critiquer la lenteur du perso, alors que c'est le jeu qui veut ça afin d'augmenter la sensation de faiblesse, de peur qu'un ennemi débarque dans votre dos toussa...).
> 
> Donc bon, vos réflexions fonctionnent aussi dans l'autre sens


Bah il n'y a rien à modérer à propos de Dead Space, les mouvements du personnage sont atroces.
Et puis franchement, c'est une fausse excuse le coup de ruiner le gameplay pour la peur d'un ennemi dans le dos... 
Si on veut provoquer ce genre de peur, il faut nous offrir des ennemis rapides, dangereux et silencieux.




> C'est un peu comme lead and gold en faite.


Arf... Il commençait à me faire de l'œil celui là  :Emo: .

----------


## Okxyd

> Faites pas chier bordel j'ai bien compris que c'était Doom, sans déconner quoi  .
> 
> Tiens pour la peine, deux screenshots, probablement les plus beaux de cette page pourrie ( Cri Lointain 2, 2 ans déjà... et pourtant, ET POURTANT§ ) : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/78c...2588184529.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0fb...f7734928b1.jpg


C'est "pleurs lointain" pas "cri lointain"  :;): .

Ne me remercie pas.

----------


## Dorak

> C'est "pleurs lointain" pas "cri lointain" .


stfu  ::ninja::

----------


## ziltoïd

> Je suis objectif, voir même très déçu


En effet, ça ne veut rien dire  :tired: .
Aucune continuité entre le fait d'être déçu et d'être objectif.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Faites pas chier bordel j'ai bien compris que c'était Doom, sans déconner quoi  .
> 
> Tiens pour la peine, deux screenshots, probablement les plus beaux de cette page pourrie ( Cri Lointain 2, 2 ans déjà... et pourtant, ET POURTANT§ ) : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/78c...2588184529.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0fb...f7734928b1.jpg


Piou il dort sur le disque et j'ai la flemme de le relancer, j'ai un peu de mal avec le feeling des armes dans ce jeu et le fait que les ennemis réapparaissent trop vite, sinon j'ai été plutôt bien surpris par rapport à tous les commentaires dithyrambiques que j'ai lu.

----------


## Pluton

> sinon *j'ai été plutôt bien surpris* par rapport à tous les commentaires *dithyrambiques* que j'ai lu.


Mmmh, non.  :tired:

----------


## Graine

Everquest 2



---------- Post ajouté à 14h26 ----------



JPP toujours joueur a 47 ans

----------


## FatAgnus

54 Sélections/30 buts il aurait été la a une époque plus glorieuse du foot français, j'imagine même pas le ratio avec 118 Sélection....et sans les mains !   :;):

----------


## PeterKmad

> *
> Thief II : The Metal Age
> *
> Un FPS de cambriolage de demeures bourgeoises dans un univers de punk à vapeur... que demander de mieux ? Je suis surpris, je ne m'attendais pas à un tel chef d'œuvre. Level design ingénieux, ambiance sonore supra-immersive, mode expert délicieux et bourré d'objectifs secondaires... tout y est parfait. Et les contraintes de l33t que je m'impose en m'efforçant d'assommer le moins de gardes possible tout en ne perdant aucun point de vie (ce qui n'est pas si difficile que ça finalement, avec les quicksaves) permettent d'améliorer encore un peu plus le rapport jeu / jouissance hédoniste.


Petit veinard... 
N'oublie pas d'aller essayer les multiples "fan-missions" disponibles sur le web. Tu y trouvera les meilleurs niveaux conçu pour ce jeu (et beaucoup de niveaux moyens mais capables de prolonger le plaisir pendant de nombreuses heures). On y trouve même "T2X : Shadows of the Metal Ages", un jeu complet carrément excellent (sauf un ou deux niveaux un peu moins bien conçus que les autres peut être...). Voici LE portail français qui recense les FM disponibles : http://ladyjo1.free.fr/thief/ .
Si tu n'a pas encore essayé Thief 3, je te conseille d'être "open mind" : bien que tout à fait correct au final, ce n'est pas une pièce majeure de la série, et il est décevant pour ceux qui ont apprécié les deux précédant opus. Ceci dit, ne serait-ce que pour le *"*Berceau de Shalebridge" (l'un des niveaux les plus flippant auquel j'ai survécu, tous jeux vidéos confondus), il faut l'essayer tout de même.

----------


## Sao

Okay on est partis pour des traductions vraiment foireuses.

*La cellule du maître des tortues ninja : la comparaison.
*

----------


## Froyok

C'est une coop l'infiltration ?
Vous avez dialogué comment ?

----------


## Sao

Via Mumble avec Flubb.
Et ouais c'est de la coop.

----------


## Okxyd

> Via Mumble avec Flubb.
> Et ouais c'est de la coop.


Putin pourquoi c'est ubisoft qui sort ce jeu  :Emo:  !

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Mmmh, non.


Mmmh, second degré, hein, non je m'attendais à pire, le jeu est quand même pas vilain et pas désagréable, mais, sans vouloir te faire plaisir, je n'aime que Stalker en FPS.

----------


## Sylvine

> Mmmh, second degré, hein, non je m'attendais à pire, le jeu est quand même pas vilain et pas désagréable, mais, sans vouloir te faire plaisir, je n'aime que Stalker en FPS.


Ouais, t'aimes pas les FPS quoi.  :tired:

----------


## Dorak

Stalker... ::rolleyes::

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Ouais, t'aimes pas les FPS quoi.


Non pas trop surtout quand c'est des couloirs.  :tired:

----------


## znokiss

J'ai envie de faire une blague sur les FPS couloir et Columbine mais ça serait moche alors je me retiens.

En attendant, un peu de Garry's Mod Deus Ex : 



Je savais que je m'étais trompé de chiottes : 



Han vache ! C'est pour ça qu'elle est furax : elle a laissé tomber du PQ sale à côté de la cuvette. C'est pas dans les règles... : 



Il se tape une queue pendant le service... c'en est trop, je fais Hara Kiri (à la crème).



Crâne pas, mec, j'suis bien mieux par terre que sur le canapé : 



Content ? Bah c'était cher pour ce que c'était, puis ces chiottes sales, c'est d'un lugubre, ça me coupe toute envie...



...ça m'a tellement énervé que j'suis allé récupérer mon fric chez la patronne : 



"Tout va bien, monsieur Freeman. Nous allons augmenter le spectro-mètre anti-masse à 105%..."

----------


## Aleas

Je vous présente mes nouveaux fonds d'écran :

Version hiver





Et version automne

----------


## L'invité

Tain il est beau!
Il est pas comme ca d'origine lock on non?  :tired: 

Parce que ca m'interesse j'ai bien envie de ressortir mon jeu.  :Bave:

----------


## Morgoth

> Bon ce jeu est vraiment merdique, je suis un peureux comme pas possible, et pourtant...
> Passé 10 minutes j'ai plus peur, c'est répétitif. Et surtout, putain... j'i jamais vu des contrôles aussi pourris. J'ai l'impression que le mec fait 30 tonnes, jamais vu une maniabilité aussi exécrable ! Sans compter le champ de vision original mais vite chiant (quand il faut se retourner vite on se demande ou part la caméra).


Les contrôles sont moyens mais on s'y fait vite honnêtement. A moins de n'avoir aucune adaptabilité, je le conçois.

Par contre plus peur en 10 minutes ? Tu joues sans son toi ? Parce que franchement, ce jeu, niveau flippe il assure. Et ça va crescendo avec les niveaux. Soit t'es complètement blindé et je ne préfère pas savoir comment soit faudrait arrêter la mauvaise Foi deux minutes...

----------


## Pluton

> Mmmh, second degré, hein, non je m'attendais à pire, le jeu est quand même pas vilain et pas désagréable, mais, sans vouloir te faire plaisir, je n'aime que Stalker en FPS.


Euh, je parlais des mots en gras qui se contredisent, moi aussi j'ai bien aimé comme petit jeu.

----------


## Froyok

> Les contrôles sont moyens mais on s'y fait vite honnêtement. A moins de n'avoir aucune adaptabilité, je le conçois.
> 
> Par contre plus peur en 10 minutes ? Tu joues sans son toi ? Parce que franchement, ce jeu, niveau flippe il assure. Et ça va crescendo avec les niveaux. Soit t'es complètement blindé et je ne préfère pas savoir comment soit faudrait arrêter la mauvaise Foi deux minutes...


Je joue avec le son, et un bon casque qui plus est. Et j'ai vite fait de remarquer que les sons était tous très similaires et que son ) monstre. Résultât plus aucune surprise au bout de 30min...  ::|: 
Et pourtant je suis un peureux de première sur penumbra.

Et pour les contrôles j'arrive vraiment pas à m'y faire, c'est soir le mec à les bras qui colle et bouge pas, soit ça bouge bien trop vite et on a aucune précision en tirant. Si ça continu, je vais le désinstaller. Dommage l'intro mettais dans le ton.

----------


## Morgoth

T'as désactivé le synchronisation verticale ? C'est injouable avec.

Attends un peu d'arriver dans les niveaux infirmerie et cie, c'est la flippe totale. Et t'as pas encore rencontré le monstre qui se régénère.

----------


## Daecyn

Chouette bug  ::|:

----------


## Zaraf

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b52...a2001a41df.jpg Chouette bug


Alors ça, c'est de la souplesse  ::P:

----------


## Dorak

Enorme le bug, on dirait qu'il essaie d'imiter un oiseau  ::lol::

----------


## Marty

> Enorme le bug, on dirait qu'il essaie d'imiter un oiseau


Un pigeon ?!  ::ninja:: 

"Appuyer sur X pour faire le pigeon"

----------


## spawn_92

Ça me fait plus penser à la façon de courir de Conan (pas le barbare, le détective).
Bras en arrière, torse en avant, ça renforce l'aérodynamique.  ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

> Un pigeon ?! 
> 
> "Appuyer sur X pour faire le pigeon"


 :^_^: 

Bon sinon moi c'est définitif, je désinstalle dead space. J'aurais pas du l'acheter.  ::sad::

----------


## Morgoth

Mais as-tu désactivé la synchronisation verticale jarnicoton !???  ::o:

----------


## Non_Identifie

Désolé... Promis un jour je viendrais présenter des bouts de mon dossier screenshots pour me faire pardonner.

----------


## plon

Fuel petite session de 3 ou 4 heures ...

----------


## Wiltjay

Fuel:

La même vue d'en haut!  ::): 


Ce soir, environ 200km de balade!

----------


## Jean Pale

A mon tour !

----------


## Genchou

le mod Natural Environement fait neiger sur l'île de la cité maintenant  :tired: 



J'ai eu un de ces moments où tout est un pénis dans ma tête.

----------


## Sao



----------


## Nykhola

> A mon tour !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/015...583bc8e9d7.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b12...d32ffcb756.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/921...304a9a6737.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/67c...070cbf2425.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/56d...72017f2fa5.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c4d...732abbede4.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ebb...28f58316ff.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/be8...0d04e67459.jpg


Pas trop abusé le vignettage . ::rolleyes::

----------


## znokiss

Purée, à la vue de vos screens sur FUEL, j'me dis que j'aurais peut-être bien du me délester de 3,50€ le ouikend dernier.

----------


## Setzer

> Purée, à la vue de vos screens sur FUEL, j'me dis que j'aurais peut-être bien du me délester de 3,50€ le ouikend dernier.


Idem  ::|:

----------


## Nelfe

Batman : Arkham Asylum :

----------


## Shub Lasouris

1er post que je vois de Batman AA avec un screenshot du décors en plan large et batounet devant sans le smiley bave à côté. Ce topic n'est plus ce qu'il était  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme871

Par contre c'est toujours le même screen.  ::P:

----------


## Nelfe

Ce jeu décolle quand même la rétine  :Bave:

----------


## BrandonHeat



----------


## aKa.

*GTA IV: EFLC*

----------


## gripoil

(a propos de demon stone)
Tiens j'viens de récupérer le pack dugeons and dragons que j'avais prêté a un pote.
Et je crois qu'il y'a ce truc dans le pack... ça donne pas envie  ::ninja::

----------


## Nykhola

> *GTA IV: EFLC*
> 
> http://uppix.net/d/f/e/efed2fdfabcbc...57b6565btt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/9/c/2/d697fb08309b1...6ea3b0d9tt.jpg http://uppix.net/c/4/0/c75d808188c20...e3bcfffftt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/b/b/f/626c3089eb474...f04a3993tt.jpg http://uppix.net/9/1/e/49c55f734bc6a...307c21dett.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/c/9/9/fe0e4952acac0...c39b864dtt.jpg


Enb présent ?

----------


## Guybrush_SF

On dirait plutôt qu'il a appuyé sur la touche P pour activer le blur

----------


## Wiltjay

Fallout 3.

La réaction nucléaire ne me parait du coup pas la solution à adopter pour les voitures  ::):

----------


## Froyok

> Mais as-tu désactivé la synchronisation verticale jarnicoton !???


Oui.

----------


## ikarad

*crysis 2*





Spoiler Alert! 


faux, c'est un mod pour crysis 1 appelé nature

----------


## Aghora

Heu...Hein ?

----------


## Nykhola

Et le nom de ce mod ?

----------


## Itsulow

> Et le nom de ce mod ?


C'est pas un mod c'est une map benchmark dénommé nature, ikarad lis donc nofrag.
http://blogs.wefrag.com/Douceur/2010...solo-crysis-7/
D'ailleurs les screens sont piqués de l'article.

----------


## ikarad

> Et le nom de ce mod ?


indiqué dans mon message: nom nature: mod non interactif

----------


## Slayertom

Arma 2 avec une chié d'addons

L'armée fr a l'assaut d'un campement ennemi:

----------


## Dorak

C'est joli.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> C'est joli.


Ouaip ce jeu à une palette de couleurs et des graphismes qui donnent un rendu très naturel. J'ose pas l'acheter parce que j'ai un très mauvais souvenirs de Flashpoint, la frustration de pas pouvoir sauvegarder dans les niveaux. Ça m'a pourris la vie (ben oui je suis une grosse buse!)

---------- Post ajouté à 13h08 ----------




> Euh, je parlais des mots en gras qui se contredisent, moi aussi j'ai bien aimé comme petit jeu.


Je pensais que tu avais compris que le dithyrambique était ironique, mais bon c'est la magie d'internet, on écrit comme on parle, le ton en moins.  ::P:

----------


## ducon

Doom 2 + Speed of Doom :

map07 début


map07 clé rouge


map07 salle du fond


map07 fin

----------


## Morgoth

Sympa comme jeu, avec de telles couleurs plus besoin de régler son écran.  ::o:

----------


## ducon

Ouais, 256 couleurs for ze ouine.  :B):

----------


## Nelfe

En fait ducon tu ne joues à aucun jeu moderne ?  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

Nuance : Doom a été le summum de la modernité en son temps. On pourrait dire qu'en restant sur les valeurs sures, il ne joue à aucun jeu de chie.

----------


## Genchou

> Ouaip ce jeu à une palette de couleurs et des graphismes qui donnent un rendu très naturel.


Moi au vu des screens, je trouve l'ensemble assez bof. Faudrait que je voie ça en mouvement en fait.

----------


## Morgoth

En mouvement c'est bluffant. Forcément, il y a tellement peu de jeux qui ont un rendu si naturel que ça peut sembler "bof"...

----------


## Arseur

Le moteur Source en met encore plein les yeux, en 2560*1440 §





 :megacraille:







 Les Vortigaunts travaillent sous Nunux §

----------


## Marty

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/40c2...c532693365.jpg


 :tired: 
Mouais.

----------


## Arseur

wat  :tired:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Punaise elle est moche la fille. Tu lui a fait quoi?

----------


## Marty

> wat


Je la trouve pas top ton Alyx.  :tired: 
Stou.

----------


## ducon

> En fait ducon tu ne joues à aucun jeu moderne ?


Doom 3, ça compte ?
En fait, sous linusque et avec un vieux tromblon… bref.
Ha, Penumbra, ça compte ?




> Les Vortigaunts travaillent sous Nunux §


Ouais, on dirait GNOME.

----------


## Marty

> Punaise elle est moche la fille. Tu lui a fait quoi?


Voilà quelqu'un de raisonné.

----------


## Arseur

Ouais elle est chelou, mais le plus bizarre c'est le restylage de l'autre docteur, la nana, là, j'ai oubliay son nom. Ils l'ont remplacée par une gonzesse de 20 ans.

Edit: MOSSMAN § http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/at...-mod-9__3_.jpg

----------


## gripoil

Quelle horreur ce cinematic mod. C'est dommage qu'ils ne proposent pas un pack LIGHT! ... très très très très light. C'est à dire sans leur gros tas de modèles de persos moches ou incohérents (maquillage, fringues goth, etc.)

Parce qu'a part ça il me semble qu'y'a des choses intéressantes.

----------


## L'invité

> Quelle horreur ce cinematic mod. C'est dommage qu'ils ne proposent pas un pack LIGHT! ... très très très très light. C'est a dire sans leur gros tas de modèles de persos moche ou incohérent (maquillage, fringues goth, etc.)
> 
> Parce qu'a part ça il me semble qu'y'a des choses intéressantes.


Clair, c'est juste ignoble le redesign du CM.

----------


## Arseur

Ouais, beaucoup de textures hautes-res pour l'environnement, dans tous les Episodes c'est le moteur de l'Orange Box (par exemple les lumières sont dynamiques), quelques sons ont été changés, y a la musique du Dark Knight dans les moments épiques (faut aimer), des trucs comme ça.

Et soit je suis devenu mauvais soit c'est plus dur  :Emo: 

---------- Post ajouté à 16h16 ----------

(Et sinon ils ont choppé les animations des boobz de Dead Or Alive bitch volley d'il y a dix ans. Facepalm award.)

----------


## Dark Fread

> Quelle horreur ce cinematic mod. C'est dommage qu'ils ne proposent pas un pack LIGHT! ... très très très très light. C'est à dire sans leur gros tas de modèles de persos moches ou incohérents (maquillage, fringues goth, etc.)


Tiens, je croyais que justement c'était possible de profiter du mod sans son reskinnage des perso  :Emo:

----------


## Arseur

C'est con parce que sur les quidams (Combines, citoyens, résistants) ils ont fait du très beau boulot.

----------


## Aghora

Ca fait Half-Life 2 version "teen movie" alors...

----------


## Marty

> Edit: MOSSMAN § http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/at...-mod-9__3_.jpg





> (Et sinon ils ont choppé les animations des boobz de Dead Or Alive bitch volley d'il y a dix ans. Facepalm award.)


Putain, tu m'étonnes John !  ::o: 

 ::|:

----------


## Froyok

> Clair, c'est juste ignoble le redesign du CM.


Cette alyx la est était bien !  ::cry:: 



Et puis les seins qui pontent sur le tissu ça va 2 minutes...  :ouaiouai: 
Et certaines textures dans ep2 sont horriblement moche (l'arène de combat des anltliosn géants par exemple). Bon j'ai testé que le 7 et le 9 aussi.
Le 7 reste le meilleur selon moi, avec un super beau bloom dans hl2.

----------


## znokiss

On dirait mon mod K9 pour Farcry (dont j'ai posté les screens qui vous ont tellement plus il y a peu) : plein de bonnes idées mais trop de bling bling.

----------


## Aghora

Très joli soutien-gorge  :tired: .

----------


## Froyok

> Très joli soutien-gorge .


 ::wub::  N'est-ce pas ?

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Tiens, je croyais que justement c'était possible de profiter du mod sans son reskinnage des perso


Quand j'avais testé la version 9 c'était possible de choisir pour quels PNJs tu voulais les textures haute def effectivement.

----------


## Dorak

> *crysis 2*
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/0/f/c/4/b/15...4d110d4fb7.jpghttp://pix.wefrag.com/i/9/a/3/6/d/15...2e88d44939.jpg
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/5/d/7/0/5/15...165f505eeb.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> faux, c'est un mod pour crysis 1 appelé nature


Bordel de merde mais pondez moi un RPG, ou un truc genre Morrowind avec ce moteur, MERDE, MERDE§§§§§§§§!!!!!111.

----------


## Itsulow

> Bordel de merde mais pondez moi un RPG, ou un truc genre Morrowind avec ce moteur, MERDE, MERDE§§§§§§§§!!!!!111.


Mauvaise idée, ils vont plus s'occuper des graphismes que du jeu, comme dans oblivion.

----------


## Robix66

> Quand j'avais testé la version 9 c'était possible de choisir pour quels PNJs tu voulais les textures haute def effectivement.


C'est aussi possible dans le 10 oui (perso j'ai du arrêter à la sortie de la mine de Ravenholm, y avait de supers bugs graphiques...)

----------


## ikarad

> Bordel de merde mais pondez moi un RPG, ou un truc genre Morrowind avec ce moteur, MERDE, MERDE§§§§§§§§!!!!!111.


Très bonne idée. C'est vrai que c'est dommage qu'aucun développeur de rpg n'ait acheté ce moteur ou que ça soit un développeur de fps qui l'ait pondu et pas un développeur de rpg.

Pour avoir ça il faudra surement attendre quelques années encore, bien dommage.

Peut être le prochain elder scrolls, mais en espérant que le gameplay suive car bon oblivion j'ai trouvé ça très ennuyeux (d'ailleurs je ne l'ai pas finit et je pense jamais).

Un excellent RPG doté de magnifiques graphismes comme l'a été BG 2 en son temps (mais là c'était de la 3diso), ce serait le pied mais c'est pas la tendance depuis 10 ans et encore moins celle qui semble se profiler.

Peut être une total conversion en RPG pour crysis 1.

Idem pour une simu d'avion, ce serait le top. Un EF2000 remis au gout du jour avec ce moteur là c'est le paradis.

----------


## Dorak

Tiens un dernier rêve et j'arrête le HS : *un deuxième volet Dark Messiah avec ce moteur*. Et je meurs, en paix, heureux et libre, l'esprit brillant de lumière et de plaisir.

----------


## MrGr33N

> Tiens un dernier rêve et j'arrête le HS : *un deuxième volet Dark Messiah avec ce moteur*. Et je meurs, en paix, heureux et libre, l'esprit brillant de lumière et de plaisir.


Mieux : Un Morrowind avec le moteur de Crysis 2 et le gameplay de Dark Messiah.  :Bave:

----------


## ikarad

> Mieux : Un Morrowind avec le moteur de Crysis 2 et le gameplay de Dark Messiah.


!Avec le cryengine 2 ou 3 oui mais avec le gameplay de dark messiah of M&M qui est un FPS pour le coup je préfère pas  :tired: 
Par contre rendre les combats plus roleplay oui là d'accord car ceux de morrowind font trop fps raté. 

*Un morrowind avec des combats stratégique à la BG là ce serait génial*




> Tiens un dernier rêve et j'arrête le HS : un deuxième volet Dark Messiah avec ce moteur. Et je meurs, en paix, heureux et libre, l'esprit brillant de lumière et de plaisir.


Un *Might&Magic X* avec le moteur de crysis et un *gameplay RPg aux petits oignons façon daggerfall* là oui ce serait le rêve. Mais avec ubisoft aux commandes ce n'est plus du rêve mais du fantasme (déjà quand je vois leur jeux, je ne souhaite même plus qu'ils fassent revivre cette licence qu'ils n'ont pour l'instant pas fait revivre)

----------


## Froyok

> Pour le coup je préfère pas


Rho moi si !  :Bave:   :Bave:   :Bave:   :Bave:   :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## Ezechiel

Dispersez-vous s'il vous plait

----------


## Aleas

La vie réelle 


Spoiler Alert! 


Lock On : Flaming Cliffs 2.0

----------


## Froyok

Ça c'est avec l'enbseries.
1 - je comprends pas pourquoi le bloom est activé alors qu'il est à 0 dans le ini
2 - Avec le SSAO je passe de 50/60 fps à 4/5.  ::|: 


Autre test enbseries, 4fps : bon c'est le enb pour oblivion, je vais en tester un autre.




[EDIT] RoputainWi : http://www.nfscars.net/forum/showthread.php?t=26016
Un pack de textures Hachedé !  :Bave:

----------


## Anonyme2016

Fallout Online.


 :^_^:   :haha:

----------


## Pelomar

:^_^:  Très bon.

----------


## tim987

En multijoueurs sur un serveur (probablement) allemand :

_Attention ça va pêter !_ 



Pendant ce temps là, dans les montagnes :



_La reco avant le déploiement d'un groupe d'AH-64D._



_Patrouille française témoin de "l'oeuvre" des AH-64D._

----------


## Froyok

> [EDIT] RoputainWi : http://www.nfscars.net/forum/showthread.php?t=26016
> *Un pack de textures Hachedé !*










Faut que je test absolument ça !  :Bave:

----------


## BrandonHeat

> (a propos de demon stone)
> Tiens j'viens de récupérer le pack dugeons and dragons que j'avais prêté a un pote.
> Et je crois qu'il y'a ce truc dans le pack... ça donne pas envie


J'aime pas les Beat'em all,et pourtant je dois bien avouer que celui ci est globalement très plaisant à jouer et à regarder.Mes screens ne lui rendent pas justice,c'est plus joli a l'écran.Son vrai gros défaut,c'est qu'il est ridiculement court.Je te conseille de l'essayer à l'occasion.

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Très bon.


Pas besoin de préciser que j'étais mort de rire en assistant à ça  :^_^: .

----------


## kayl257

> http://i317.photobucket.com/albums/m...t/NFSMW1HR.jpg
> http://i317.photobucket.com/albums/m...t/NFSMW2HR.jpg
> http://i317.photobucket.com/albums/m...t/NFSMW3HR.jpg
> http://i317.photobucket.com/albums/m...t/NFSMW4HR.jpg
> http://i317.photobucket.com/albums/m...t/NFSMW5HR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Faut que je test absolument ça !



 :Bave: 
Juste le pack, sans ENB truc qui fait tout ramé???

----------


## Froyok

> Juste le pack, sans ENB truc qui fait tout ramé???


nan je pense ques les images sont comme la vidéo, enb + autre smod.
Juste le pack de texture ça donne ça (trouvé sur le forum) :




Le bloom d'origine est très fort je dois dire... avec l'enb on doit surement pouvoir le baisser.

[EDIT] je suis le seul pour qui filefront est super lent ? je télécharge pas à plus de 20ko/s... j'ai du 12mega quand même.  ::cry::

----------


## Marty

Sombre est ce jeu :







Mais bordel, c'est bon !  :Bave: 

C'est ma première partie et mise à part les mouvements bizarre du perso, c'est que du bon !

----------


## gripoil

> J'aime pas les Beat'em all,et pourtant je dois bien avouer que celui ci est globalement très plaisant à jouer et à regarder.Mes screens ne lui rendent pas justice,c'est plus joli a l'écran.Son vrai gros défaut,c'est qu'il est ridiculement court.Je te conseille de l'essayer à l'occasion.


C'est bien parce qu'il est entouré de jeux sublimissimes que j'lui laisserais une petite chance  ::P:

----------


## Morgoth

Les anglais sont réellement contorsionnistes !  ::o:

----------


## ikarad

> http://i317.photobucket.com/albums/m...t/NFSMW1HR.jpg
> http://i317.photobucket.com/albums/m...t/NFSMW2HR.jpg
> http://i317.photobucket.com/albums/m...t/NFSMW3HR.jpg
> http://i317.photobucket.com/albums/m...t/NFSMW4HR.jpg
> http://i317.photobucket.com/albums/m...t/NFSMW5HR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Faut que je test absolument ça !


Ce qu'aurait du être nfs wanted à sa sortie graphiquement s'il avait été fait pour les pcs hdg.
Dire qu'il faut que ce soit les fans qui fassent le boulot.

----------


## Froyok

> Ce qu'aurait du être nfs wanted à sa sortie graphiquement s'il avait été fait pour les pcs hdg.
> Dire qu'il faut que ce soit les fans qui fassent le boulot.


Bah le jeu avait été fait pour la ps2 surtout.
Plus que 30 minutes !  :Bave:

----------


## aKa.

> Enb présent ?


Sans EnbSeries et sans le flou de la touche P.
Avec downsampling.

----------


## chenoir

> Sombre est ce jeu :
> 
> http://uppix.net/f/4/2/6736fd3d9992a...68081ae9tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/b/e/0/b0ec89e9c9799...dc7de3b8tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/4/a/4/a096414e51a1a...8e688c31tt.jpg
> 
> Mais bordel, c'est bon ! 
> ...


C'est bien, tu vois la lumière.

----------


## Rekka

Parce que les lapins ninjas, ça pootre!  :;):

----------


## Esotsm

Max Payne 2 et le mod Real Matrix. De jolies volutes autour des balles et en slowmotion, c'est très joli.

----------


## Dorak

Ah ouais ! C'est vrai que c'est... c'est....

 ::sad::

----------


## Dark Fread

Half Life²


Half Life


 :Emo:

----------


## Jean Pale

J'ai pas compris. En gros le jeu est bidon car quasi identique ?  ::ninja::

----------


## chenoir

Moi j'ai toujours pas compris quel intérêt il pouvait y avoir à porter une armure de combat pour faire des expériences scientifiques, mais bon.

----------


## Jean Pale

Quake 2



Quake 3



Même histoire, arme de moche.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jasoncarthes

mouais le railgun était mieux dans quake2 quand même  :tired:

----------


## Belhoriann

> J'ai pas compris. En gros le jeu est bidon car quasi identique ?


Je pense qu'il joue la carte de la nostalgie non ? En tout cas je ne vois pas comment tu peux déduire qu'il veut montrer que le jeu est bidon en montrant les combinaisons. ::huh::

----------


## Jean Pale

> Je pense qu'il joue la carte de la nostalgie non ? En tout cas je ne vois pas comment tu peux déduire qu'il veut montrer que le jeu est bidon en montrant les combinaisons.


Private joke, je hais half life.  ::P:

----------


## Jasoncarthes

DOnc oui chenoir dans dcs on a bien les fils électrique de modélisé sur les pylones électrique :


vue extérieure :



 :Cigare:

----------


## Froyok

Bonjour, c'est le facteur, enfin je repasserais, j'ai pas le temps la !


GJGHHfjdfg gghvfhvgf *culé !* Comment il m'a fait chier s'ui la.


Et y colle au cul en plus !


Bon, j'ai les mains qui tremblent (adrénaline oblige) donc j'ai pas pu prendre de screenshots de la fin de course. Je l'avais quand même recommencé 5 fois...


Next. Toi pùlette je te ferais pas de cadeau.



Portland s'ouvre à moi et... Haaa, mes yeux !

Faut que je diminue le color correction de l'enb, il renforce trop le bloom la...

----------


## Sk-flown

> Private joke, je hais half life.


"Si tu n'aimes pas Half life, tu as raté t'as vie."



"Si tu aimes les consoles, tu es un raté tout court."

----------


## Jean Pale

Half life est sorti sur consoles.

Quake 3 aussi, mais complètement bridé.  :B): 

En bon pciste je t'offre ces images de quake 3 pc !



Too much ? you're a fake.  :B):  C'est mieux ?

----------


## Froyok

Nouveaux tests, avec juste une palette en niveaux de gris, et un peu assombrie sous l'enb :
 
 


J'arrive vraiment pas à diminuer le bloom...  :tired: 
(Pas de textures HD ici)

----------


## Tyler Durden

*GTA IV*

----------


## Nono

Pour ceux qui trouvent qu'half-Life 2 n'est pas GTA 4, et ne contient donc pas de prostituée, je viens de poster un lien vers un mod beaucoup plus classe (et économique en ressource) sur le topic approprié.

----------


## Sao



----------


## Say hello

J'y serais dans 2h!  :Bave:

----------


## Percolator42

> Sombre est ce jeu :
> 
> http://uppix.net/f/4/2/6736fd3d9992a...68081ae9tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/b/e/0/b0ec89e9c9799...dc7de3b8tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/4/a/4/a096414e51a1a...8e688c31tt.jpg
> 
> Mais bordel, c'est bon ! 
> ...


Moi je le trouve pas assez sombre, il y a pas assez de différence entre les zones d'ombres et le reste, du coup c'est pas toujours crédible quand on est dans l'ombre et que le garde nous voit pas. Mais bon c'est surtout du aux limitations techniques.

----------


## Marty

> Moi je le trouve pas assez sombre, il y a pas assez de différence entre les zones d'ombres et le reste, du coup c'est pas toujours crédible quand on est dans l'ombre et que le garde nous voit pas. Mais bon c'est surtout du aux limitations techniques.


Mais je suis d'accord !
Néanmoins sur les screens, ca fait super sombre. En jeu, j'ai beaucoup moins cette impression.

----------


## Slayertom

Arma 2 + Ace + Hexagon + Helmand valley.

L'infanterie se prépare a un assaut. Leur mission = "pacifier la vallée".


Le soleil se couche et il est temps d'attaquer par un tir multiple de 3 roquettes sur une terrible menace: un arbre.


Il y a un Tigre dans ce screenshot, saurez vous le trouver ?


Un Mirage 2000 balance 2 bombe sur une chèvre qui avait la rage (dixit un gradé de l'armée française pendant le debriefing).


Les Tigres continuent de couvrir notre avance en tirant des roquettes au pif un peu partout juste histoire de nous rappeler qu'ils sont la.


Les Leclerc se joignent a la fête dans cet harassant combat contre des civils désarmés.


Et voila une éclatante victoire de l'armée française.

----------


## Okxyd

> Arma 2 + Ace + Hexagon + Helmand valley.
> 
> L'infanterie se prépare a un assaut. Leur mission = "pacifier la vallée".
> http://uppix.net/f/4/a/6ea83e326c484...6be9c695tt.jpg
> 
> Le soleil se couche et il est temps d'attaquer par un tir multiple de 3 roquettes sur une terrible menace: un arbre.
> http://uppix.net/9/2/9/0170470aad915...1afabd5ftt.jpg
> 
> Il y a un Tigre dans ce screenshot, saurez vous le trouver ?
> ...


C'est beau tout ce patriotisme  :Emo: , j'irais presque m'engager dans l'armée pour aller flinguer de paysans en plein désert ::lol:: .

----------


## Wiltjay

Petite promenade Fuel du soir, traversée ouest-est de la map en partie de "l'épave" avec Shinssue, Lotusnoir et Jean Pale.

Arrivée au "Pic ou y fait froid" à moitié de notre périple.




Des changement de climat:


Puis un peu d'autoroute:


Des jumps:




Du lac salé, pas besoin de route  ::):  


Un périple de 2H et plus de 200km.

----------


## Jean Pale



----------


## JudaGrumme

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4c0...cfefd517b7.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/397...71c1eed3fe.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/442...2698f2bd58.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9db...1ae9123900.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c02...36254c8fdf.jpg


Ca a l'air 'achement sympathique... :alaissépasserlapromo:

----------


## Froyok

Par un bel après-midi...


...je roulais dans les rues...


... et plus aucun piétons sur la route...


...savaient-ils que j'arrivai ? ...


... La police à mes trousses, j'eu du mal à la semer. Atteignant péniblement le 250 km/h. C'est qu'ils étaient 5 sur mon pare-shock !



*Suite à ses mésaventures, je me décide à booster et personnaliser ma dernière acquisition, qui n'est pas moins que ma voiture préféré du jeu :*


La mitsubishi Eclipse !







: bave :   : bave :

Prochaine étape : les vitres teintées et le 300 km/h (bientôt atteint).

----------


## L'invité

> http://uppix.net/b/4/c/95d3a3fe00778...6ab5777btt.jpg
> Par un bel après-midi...
> 
> http://uppix.net/b/a/1/18b32d7147494...4e321967tt.jpg
> ...je roulais dans les rues...
> 
> http://uppix.net/e/6/2/fc6883766d890...5dad5299tt.jpg
> ... et plus aucun piétons sur la route...
> 
> ...

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ce Fuel a l'air vraiment sympathique, mais est-ce intéressant à jouer en solo ? peut-on se balader sur les maps comme en multi ?

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ce Fuel a l'air vraiment sympathique, mais est-ce intéressant à jouer en solo ? peut-on se balader sur les maps comme en multi ?


Ouaip.

Mais faut vraiment aimer la promenade, le gameplay en soit est assez quelconque. (voir indigeste avec certains véhicules)

----------


## Shinssue

> Ouaip.
> 
> Mais faut vraiment aimer la promenade, le gameplay en soit est assez quelconque. (voir indigeste avec certains véhicules)


Les balades en offline doivent paraitre bien chiante par contre, le 3/4 de l'amusement c'est de jouer ensemble.

----------


## BlueTemplar

C'est normal que sur NFS avec le pack de texture et tout là, les routes soit si moisis ? C'est un monde post-apo ou quoi ?

----------


## Shinssue

La dde qui en taule pas une, un monde réaliste quoi  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

> C'est normal que sur NFS avec le pack de texture et tout là, les routes soit si moisis ? C'est un monde post-apo ou quoi ?


L'Amérique mec, paye ton style !  :B):

----------


## BlueTemplar

Aaaaah c'est pour ça qu'ils ont tous des gros 4x4 parce que leurs routes sont pourries !!!!! Je viens de comprendre ! Merci les jeux vidéos !  ::):

----------


## gripoil

> C'est normal que sur NFS avec le pack de texture et tout là, les routes soit si moisis ? C'est un monde post-apo ou quoi ?


Je crois que c'est déjà un peu comme ça de base.
Ici on voit des grosses traces sur la route.

----------


## Froyok

Une éclipse verte....  ::O: 
Haaaaaaaaaaaaarouarg  :Gerbe:

----------


## gripoil

> Une éclipse verte.... 
> Haaaaaaaaaaaaarouarg


J'étais tellement concentré sur les textures moches autour que j'ai même pas remarqué  ::o:

----------


## audioK

Ouep c'est comme ça de base, mais là c'est tellement accentué qu'on ne voit que ça. je n'avais jamais remarqué qu'elles étaient comme ça d'ailleurs.
Sinon pour fuel, qu'est ce que c'est chiant en solo, les véhicules sont tellement mous qu'on ne s'amuse pas du tout, les bruitages bof, et les musiques n'en parlons pas, sur une session d'une heure entendre la même chose en boucle c'est très lourdingue...alors effectivement on peut aller partout, mais seul il faut un sacré courage.

----------


## war-p

Ou couper le son...

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai testé Fuel avec la démo, et bien en effet en solo on s'ennuie un peu, les véhicules sont très très mous (je galère à monter une pauvre petite pente avec le buggie), bref je vais passer mon chemin  :;):

----------


## MrChris

> J'ai testé Fuel avec la démo, et bien en effet en solo on s'ennuie un peu, les véhicules sont très très mous (je galère à monter une pauvre petite pente avec le buggie), bref je vais passer mon chemin


C'est clair qu'il faut s'accrocher, mais finalement pour les gens qui aiment l'exploration et qui sont un peu patients le jeu est plutôt bon.

En fait je pense que le plus gros problème du jeu c'est le son, le bruit de moteur de tondeuse impact très fortement sur l'impression de vitesse perçue par notre cerveau !

Dommage également qu'il ne soit pas tweakable aussi bien graphiquement que physiquement pour rendre la conduite plus pêchue et les dessins plus "nets".

----------


## Jean Pale

La conduite est molle seulement avec les premiers véhicules. Et le jeu est tweakable.  :;):

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Ouep c'est comme ça de base, mais là c'est tellement accentué qu'on ne voit que ça. je n'avais jamais remarqué qu'elles étaient comme ça d'ailleurs.
> Sinon pour fuel, qu'est ce que c'est chiant en solo, les véhicules sont tellement mous qu'on ne s'amuse pas du tout, les bruitages bof, et les musiques n'en parlons pas, sur une session d'une heure entendre la même chose en boucle c'est très lourdingue...alors effectivement on peut aller partout, mais seul il faut un sacré courage.





> J'ai testé Fuel avec la démo, et bien en effet en solo on s'ennuie un peu, les véhicules sont très très mous (je galère à monter une pauvre petite pente avec le buggie), bref je vais passer mon chemin


Tout ça n'est qu'une question de goûts, de sensibilité mais aussi d'envie. De mon côté je n'ai quasiment pas joué en multi, et j'en suis donc à plus de 50 heures de jeu en solo, et je continue à adorer ça !

En fait il s'agit même là de mon coup de coeur de l'an dernier (sur console, j'y joue sur 360, mais apparemment c'est strictement la même chose sur PC), un jeu très typé avec une forte ambiance et une liberté comme on en voit rarement. Pour autant il est évident qu'il ne plaira pas à tout le monde, vous en êtes la preuve vivante.

Par contre certains véhicules sont loin d'être mous, les premiers dispos étant loin d'être les meilleurs. Mais faut avancer dans le jeu pour débloquer les bons, faut jouer quoi...

Et oui, il faut apprécier le fait de se balader dans un monde un peu vide, c'est certain, mais si on aime ça, c'est graaave l'éclate, d'autant plus que certaines zones ne sont vraiment pas faciles d'accès même une fois tous les véhicules débloqués.
Et oui, c'est vrai aussi que le son des moteurs est clairement un des aspects bien foirés du jeu ; le reste de la bande son, par contre, est plutôt de bonne qualité (je cause pas de la zique hein, je joue TOUJOURS sans la musique dans la majorité des jeux, j'ignore donc à quoi elle ressemble là).




> La conduite est molle seulement avec les premiers véhicules. Et le jeu est tweakable.


Voilà !!!  :;): 

[EDITH] Merdum, je me croyais dans le topic *FUEL*... Bon ben histoire de pas flooder voici donc quelques screens  ::):

----------


## Setzer

> La conduite est molle seulement avec les premiers véhicules. Et le jeu est tweakable.


Est ce qu'on peut se percuter comme des connards?  ::wub::

----------


## Jean Pale

Non.  :Emo:

----------


## [dT] Moustik

J'ai ressortis *StarTopia* de son placard ! Il a pas mal vieillis, mais il reste toujours aussi fendard.

----------


## gripoil

> J'ai ressortis *StarTopia* de son placard ! Il a pas mal vieillis, mais il reste toujours aussi fendard.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3e5...511669148d.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a79...74651c18bc.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/43b...b58991b6a2.jpg


Yeah !  ::lol:: 

Ca m'donne envie de jouer a dungeon keeper  ::ninja::

----------


## Le Glaude

> Yeah ! 
> 
> Ca m'donne envie de jouer a dungeon keeper


It's good to be bad.  :B): 

Sinon, Startopia, le love-o-matic.  :Emo:

----------


## Dorak

Putain Startopia, mes souvenirs...  :Emo:

----------


## Elidjah

*Settlers 7*

----------


## Euklif

> J'ai testé Fuel avec la démo, et bien en effet en solo on s'ennuie un peu, les véhicules sont très très mous (je galère à monter une pauvre petite pente avec le buggie), bref je vais passer mon chemin


J'ai pensé un peu la même chose. Mou, gestion des collisions à la ramasse mais beau. Ca m'a pas paru à la hauteur d'autres jeux dans le même genre que j'ai déjà fait. J'aime le principe mais la démo m'a carrément rebuté...

----------


## Dark Fread

Ambiance à très fort potentiel sympathique. Gameplay déstabilisant mais bien trouvé.
Optimisation plutôt pourrave. Peu de joueurs. Dans un an, on parle plus de ce jeu si les dév' ne se bougent pas un peu le cul (et le bouger correctement, la dernière màj étant très discutable).

Mais sinon c'est quand même pas mal, avec un bon suivi on pourrait avoir quelque chose d'excellent.

----------


## tim987

Coop sympa de ce soir. Attention, y'a du vert !



L'équipe Alpha après parachutage. Un membre allume un strobe afin de faciliter le regroupement.



Préparation d'un trinôme d'assaut. Slayertom coordonne l'attaque.



Prise de position dans un village en attendant l'équipe Bravo avant de s'attaquer au QG ennemi. Kr3v est aux transmissions.

La suite est un échec. L'IA allume PapaNowel, Slayertom et puis moi lors d'une progression dans un ancien donjon, du coup c'est toute l'équipe d'assaut de la team Alpha qui est hors de combat.

Mais ce fût une super soirée, surtout avec l'utilisation de l'ArmaTS  ::wub:: , un _must_ pour l'immersion. Merci aux GIFr.

----------


## Jean Pale

Kr3v en vie, Max blessé porté par Morgan le reste de la mission. 

Escouade alpha > All, stoo.  :Cigare:

----------


## Nykhola

> Yeah ! 
> 
> Ca m'donne envie de jouer a dungeon keeper


Rejoins moi...

----------


## Anton

Pareil, DK1 et Baldur's Gate, je me les referais avec joie en ces temps de disette et dépression  :Emo:  ... ah non c'est vrai, on me les a volés  ::|:

----------


## NeoOoeN

Petite session de 3h ce soir sur un serv multijoueur d'une dizaine de personnes.


Mmmh, un mcdo, une boite discolounge, c'est le spot parfait.


Commençons les fondations.


Pendant ce temps, mes voisins se mirent à construire divers chef d'oeuvre.


Ma chambre, ses livres, et le mcdo.


Tu prends l'apéro ? 


Ma cave, ce trou.





Et en fait, j'y retourne.
 ::zzz::

----------


## Dark Fread

> Et en fait, j'y retourne.


WTF is this  ::O:

----------


## Say hello

"Kostiak"?

 :tired:

----------


## gripoil

> Pareil, DK1 et Baldur's Gate, je me les referais avec joie en ces temps de disette et dépression  ... ah non c'est vrai, on me les a volés






Baldur 1 dans Baldur 2 grace a BG Weidu.  :B): 
Bon c'est juste pour narguer un peu parceque j'ai pas trop la foi là.

----------


## Ekba

Aha j'ai aussi installé ça mais jme dit que si je m'y met j'vais enchaîner avec le 2 ça va durer, durer, durer...

----------


## gripoil

> Aha j'ai aussi installé ça mais jme dit que si je m'y met j'vais enchaîner avec le 2 ça va durer, durer, durer...


C'est clair, surtout que j'ai toujours pas fini The Witcher et NWN2.

----------


## war-p

Hmm baldur's gate 1 et 2 plus les extensions... Tel sera mon futur (en plus de vampire bloodline, FF8, Valkyrie chronicle...)

----------


## Anton

Je veux que tu meures. Cette nuit. Etouffé dans ton vomi et tes excréments  :tired:  

C'est justement ça qu'il me faut en ce moment. Une putain d'aventure d'un seul tenant qui me tienne 400h  ::sad::  (ouais parce qu'avec moi la durée de vie des jeux est systématiquement x2, je suis très méticuleux). 

Par contre avoir inséré Gandalf dans le 2e screen n'est pas très heureux  :tired:

----------


## gripoil

> Je veux que tu meures. Cette nuit. Etouffé dans ton vomi et tes excréments  
> 
> C'est justement ça qu'il me faut en ce moment. Une putain d'aventure d'un seul tenant qui me tienne 400h  (ouais parce qu'avec moi la durée de vie des jeux est systématiquement x2, je suis très méticuleux). 
> 
> Par contre avoir inséré Gandalf dans le 2e screen n'est pas très heureux


C'est elminster putaaaaaaing ! ::o:

----------


## Anton

Mouais  :tired:   ::P:

----------


## Aghora

> C'est elminster putaaaaaaing !


Moi je dis "ban"  ::(: .

----------


## Giledhil

> Mouais


Dla daube ce film; http://pat.galious.com/docs/stuff/gandalf.jpg là c'est quand même mieux.

----------


## Say hello

Le FEEEEEEUUUU§§§

Tiens ma créature semble attirée par quelque chose



euh..


 ::|: 

jouons à provoquer des éboulements!! (le mini jeu le plus intéressant après "le lancé de villageois" et le "Pétons la base d'un immeuble".)







Et le 1er qui se plaint finit à la mer!

----------


## Dorak

> Petite session de 3h ce soir sur un serv multijoueur d'une dizaine de personnes.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/68c...41fcaadb0e.jpg
> Mmmh, un mcdo, une boite discolounge, c'est le spot parfait.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b72...aa30217fb6.jpg
> Commençons les fondations.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/92c...338476aa0e.jpg
> ...


On déconne mais ça du prendre la blinde temps de pondre ça. Respect.

----------


## NeoOoeN

> On déconne mais ça du prendre la blinde temps de pondre ça. Respect.


Ca prend énormément de temps ouais.
Et le pire c'est qu'au beau milieu de la nuit, un connard est venu sur le serveur et a commencé à tout détruire. Mais bon, il s'est vite fait ban.
Tout le voisinage s'est donné la main, et tout autour du monde, on a fait une ronde, tout reconstruit, et c'était beau !


Sinon pour ceux qui veulent en savoir plus : http://www.minecraft.net/

Pour jouer en multi, c'est ici : http://www.minecraft.net/servers.jsp . Création de compte obligatoire (_gratos_).

C'est extrêmement basique (_on construit ce que l'on veut avec de simple briques de pixel cubiques_), mais le jeu n'a pas de limite avec un peu d'imagination. Et surtout, c'est vraiment addictif. Fan de légo; foncez.

_(et si ça vous tente, je pourrais lancer dans la semaine un serveur privé pour les canards, histoire d'avoir notre petit monde permanent à nous)._

----------


## Anton

Owi, des délires mégalomaniaques  :Bave:

----------


## war-p

Faut payer pour ça?

----------


## ducon

Doom 2 + Speed of Doom :

map08 en bas


map 08 en haut


map08 fin

----------


## Dorak

Mais quand s'arrêtera t'il ?  :Emo:

----------


## ducon

Au niveau 30.

----------


## aKa.

*GTA IV: EFLC*

----------


## touriste

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7f8...5014362bd5.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/510...b68bfb32e3.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a40...77720cdf8b.jpg
> 
> Baldur 1 dans Baldur 2 grace a BG Weidu. 
> Bon c'est juste pour narguer un peu parceque j'ai pas trop la foi là.



Allez les chochottes, refaites-vous une partie qu'avec des mages entropiques :D

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Ca prend énormément de temps ouais.
> Et le pire c'est qu'au beau milieu de la nuit, un connard est venu sur le serveur et a commencé à tout détruire. Mais bon, il s'est vite fait ban.
> Tout le voisinage s'est donné la main, et tout autour du monde, on a fait une ronde, tout reconstruit, et c'était beau !
> 
> 
> Sinon pour ceux qui veulent en savoir plus : http://www.minecraft.net/
> 
> Pour jouer en multi, c'est ici : http://www.minecraft.net/servers.jsp . Création de compte obligatoire (_gratos_).
> 
> ...


Putain, ce truc est génial !

You made my day  ::wub:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 16h24 ----------




> Faut payer pour ça?


Non, enregistres toi et va sur http://www.minecraft.net/servers.jsp.

----------


## NeoOoeN

> Putain, ce truc est génial !
> 
> You made my day 
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 16h24 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Non, enregistres toi et va sur http://www.minecraft.net/servers.jsp.


Si ça intéresse, j'ai fait un petit serveur ici : http://www.minecraft.net/play.jsp?se...c2751d37dc0d86

Serveur at home donc pas dispo 24/24, mais presque.

Pour l'instant je suis avec un pote et on construit nos maisons. J'ai entammé la construction d'une ville souterraine  :Bave:

----------


## Anton

::O: 

Putain, je me bouge un peu et j'arrive pour tester ça.
Jvais faire des statues à l'ode de Peter Gabriel, Phil Collins, Zazie et M  :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## NeoOoeN

Et un petit soft pour éviter de passer par le navigateur pour jouer : 
http://www.plunder.com/WoM-download-a0922c149b.htm

On lance le run.bat et on se laisser guider.

_(je ferai un topic dans la soirée consacré au jeu)_

----------


## Anonyme871

> http://uppix.net/c/f/9/e46266ec8f40e...617c5e66tt.jpg
> Le FEEEEEEUUUU§§§
> 
> Tiens ma créature semble attirée par quelque chose
> http://uppix.net/c/6/2/7c82a59567ef2...945d2c04tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/9/8/8/f2e5a09d754c5...3a451aa1tt.jpg
> euh..
> 
> ...


Ce jeu avait déjà toute la niaiserie qui fera le succès de Fable  ::lol::  
Je me suis malgré tout éclaté sur les deux B&W mais on est loin de la révolution annoncé, et au final ils sonnent assez creux malheureusement.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Une petite de ma partie de cette aprem ,où je me suis vraiment éclaté  ::wub:: 

Là c'était la formation avant l'attaque d'une troupe de saranides bien plus grandes que la mienne (80 contre 200), et que j'ai éclaté.

Faut dire que j'ai un petit groupe de chevaliers swadiens (déjà parti à l'attaque sur le screen  ::P: ) qui fait un excellent boulot !

----------


## tim987

L'armée Russe à besoin de vous.



Les nouvelles normes anti-pollution...ou pas.



Conduire dans les pays de l'Est, le code de la route ne s'applique pas vraiment à un char.



Il n'a pas respecté la priorité. De toute façon, un char est toujours prioritaire sur la route.

----------


## Froyok

> 


"Bonjour madame !"  :Bave:

----------


## hommedumatch

> Si ça intéresse, j'ai fait un petit serveur ici : http://www.minecraft.net/play.jsp?se...c2751d37dc0d86
> 
> Serveur at home donc pas dispo 24/24, mais presque.
> 
> Pour l'instant je suis avec un pote et on construit nos maisons. J'ai entammé la construction d'une ville souterraine


Totalement délire ce petit jeu. Merci pour la trouvaille  :;): 
Il y a un serveur de zombie !!!  ::o:

----------


## ducon

Doom 2 + Speed of Doom :

map09


map09 clé jaune


map09 fin

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Les niveaux me rappellent Scythe, j'aime beaucoup le level design.

----------


## ducon

Vers la fin, ça part carrément vers Scythe 2 ou Deus vult.

----------


## JudaGrumme

C'est décidément kro kro bieng :



 :Bave:

----------


## Dorak

:Cigare:

----------


## ikarad

> Doom 2 + Speed of Doom :
> 
> map09
> http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/__...Doom-map09.png
> 
> map09 clé jaune
> http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/__...m-map09-yk.png
> 
> map09 fin
> http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__...-map09-end.png


Quelle est la difficulté de ce mod?
Ou le télécharger?
Compatible avec doomsday?
Merci.

----------


## ducon

> Quelle est la difficulté de ce mod?


Facile au début, mais de plus en plus chaud pour devenir aussi tendu que Scythe 2 ou Kamasutra.




> Ou le télécharger?


http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=30704
http://www.doomworld.com/idgames/?id=16040




> Compatible avec doomsday?


Je pense, mais ça va ramer à la fin. Fais d’abord un essai, pour voir, en _godmode_ en essayant quelques niveaux au hasard, par exemple map28.

----------


## ikarad

> Facile au début, mais de plus en plus chaud pour devenir aussi tendu que Scythe 2 ou Kamasutra.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=30704
> http://www.doomworld.com/idgames/?id=16040


Merci. Et ça veut dire quoi aussi tendu que scythe 2 ou kamasutra?
Par rapport au jeu de base ça donne quoi?

Ah au fait y a-t-il des musiques?




> Je pense, mais ça va ramer à la fin.


Pourquoi? trop d'ennemis?

----------


## ducon

> Merci. Et ça veut dire quoi aussi tendu que scythe 2 ou kamasutra?


Ces deux WAD sont bien durs, remplis de monstres en UV.




> Par rapport au jeu de base ça donne quoi?


Heu, dix à vingt fois plus de monstres ? Plus encore ?
J’y joue en HNTR (pas fou), mais j’ai peut-être le niveau pour HMP.




> Ah au fait y a-t-il des musiques?


Oui, et elles sont agréables.




> Pourquoi? trop d'ennemis?


Oui, mais si Nuts ne rame pas chez toi, tout va bien se passer.  ::ninja::

----------


## ikarad

> Ces deux WAD sont bien durs, remplis de monstres en UV.
> 
> 
> 
> Heu, dix à vingt fois plus de monstres ? Plus encore ?
> J’y joue en HNTR (pas fou), mais j’ai peut-être le niveau pour HMP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bon j'essaierai dès que j'aurais le temps de m'y remettre mais je sens que je vais me faire laminer vu mon niveau dans les doom-like (que ce soit doom, stalker, crysis ou descent j'ai jamais été très bon dans les doom-like).

Merci beaucoup pour tes réponses.

----------


## Euklif

Avant toute chose, l'histoire :


Ensuite, le héro trop badass méchant avec capuche :


Avec des adversaires d'une précision diabolique (la deuxième image expliquant parfaitement pourquoi je pourrais me nettoyer les oreilles avec la roquette) :
 

Puis du vrac, parce que c'est quand même un jeu ou règne le bordel...

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Putain Minecraft... on a rien à faire de spécial, mais on peut faire plein de trucs. Cette petite musique, ce grand monde rien qu'à nous, des pixels... c'est décidé, je m'y met.

----------


## Aleas

Petit vol avec des canards sur Lock On : Flaming Cliffs 2

----------


## Say hello

> Petit vol avec des canards
> 
> http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/v...g?t=1273347898
> 
> http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/v...g?t=1273347929
> 
> http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/v...g?t=1273347931


Comme d'hab:
Nom du jeu?

----------


## Jean Pale

Apparemment MineCraft passera payant.

----------


## Aleas

Première fois que j'oublie de le mettre...molo sur les comme d'hab ! ::(:

----------


## ikarad

> Comme d'hab:
> Nom du jeu?


Lock on 2 (non flamming cliff 2)

Ils ont quand même boosté le moteur car là il est très jolie.

Peut être que je me remettrais à une simu d'avion depuis ef2000 avec lock on 2 quand il sortira.

----------


## Say hello

Merci, c'est vrai que j'aurai pas reconnu par rapport à des screen précédent qui me paraissait plus.. vétuste.

----------


## Anton

Serveur privé avec que des canards, et les canards sont de grands artistes et architectes !

----------


## Anton

Mine de rien avec 2 ou 3 eux aussi, on y a passé la journée sur cette merde. C'est simple, mais fun. Comme quoi, on a pas besoin de grand chose pour être heureux  :Emo:

----------


## Jean Pale

Le smiley emo.  :Emo: 

J'installe de suite.

----------


## Anton

Héhé  :^_^:  Super mauvaise gueule à cause de la perspective d'ailleurs, il est normal de face.

----------


## Khalimerot

bon hors sujet , mais je vois pas ou d'autre posé la question, comment qu'on vole dans minecraft ? 
je me suis connecté sur un serveur fr tantôt et j'en ai vu plein le faire , mais moi j'ai beau cherché je vois pas de touche correspondante...et si quelqu'un a un ptit truc pour changer la config des touches aussi, parce que de base c'est en qwerty et je suis pas fan :^_^:

----------


## ziltoïd

Y a un topak dans la partie multi du fofo.

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=37861

----------


## Khalimerot

oups , j'avais pas vu , desolé, et merci

----------


## Tyler Durden

*GTA*

----------


## Froyok

Encore un coup de la balançoire folle ?  ::P:

----------


## hommedumatch

:Cigare:  et *Awesome* ajoutés au serveur des canards.
A ce soir!

----------


## audioK

> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...7-59-56-93.jpg


Je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait faire ça dans GTA  :^_^: , qu'est ce que j'ai foutu quand j'y jouais  :tired:

----------


## Nykhola

> Encore un coup de la balançoire folle ?


Toujours pas corrigé ce bug ?

----------


## chenoir

> Lock on 2 (non flamming cliff 2)
> 
> Ils ont quand même boosté le moteur car là il est très jolie.
> 
> Peut être que je me remettrais à une simu d'avion depuis ef2000 avec lock on 2 quand il sortira.


Si si, Flaming Cliff 2, il n'y a jamais eu de Lock On 2.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Scythex pour Doom ou comment faire du neuf avec du vieux :



Achtung ! 



Old School Babayee!

----------


## ducon

Yeah, j’attends qu’il soit fini.

----------


## Anonyme871

Séquence nostalgie avec un de mes premiers RTS. Je me refais la campagne égyptienne (Assez simple, normal c'est un gros tuto) tranquillou pépére. 
Des petits screens pour vous rafraichir la mémoire, ça reste jolie comme tout.



Yololo  ::wub:: 







M'ok le bourrin...

----------


## Zeppo

Putain, le cd tourne toujours... dans mon baladeur cd (oui j'ai un baladeur cd).

Les musiques sont superbes, je les adore. Par contre, le jeu en lui même est dépassé, surtout au niveau de l'IA qui fait mass tours de guets + catapultes + archers sur chewal + phalanges.

----------


## Apokteino

Ah ça la nostalgie avec Age of Empire 1 et 2...
Premiers grands moments dans le RTS.  ::):

----------


## Anonyme871

> l'IA qui fait mass tours de guets + catapultes + archers sur chewal + phalanges.


Comme pas mal de joueurs humains  :^_^: 
Dépassé ou pas, l'ambiance reste là et je prends toujours plaisir à y jouer.

----------


## Zeppo

Ah mais moi aussi, j'y joue en LAN avec mes soeurs, régulièrement.  ::): 
C'est, avec Total annihilation et Commandos, les jeux ultimes de mon enfance, mes premières geekeries...  :Bave: 

Et voilà, ayé, j'vais le réinstaller...


Edit : Raa, et cette intro  :Bave:

----------


## Anonyme871

Là par contre ça pique au yeux  :^_^:

----------


## KaMy

Dire qu'un studio comme ça a finit sur AoE 3 ( ::|: ) et Halo Wars ( :Gerbe: )

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Dire qu'un studio comme ça a finit sur AoE 3 () et Halo Wars ()


AOE3 c'est pas un scandale non plus, command and conquer 4, ça c'est un scandale !

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> AOE3 c'est pas un scandale non plus, command and conquer 4, ça c'est un scandale !


C'est pas un scandale, c'est une blague.

----------


## ikarad

> Si si, Flaming Cliff 2, il n'y a jamais eu de Lock On 2.


Je sais, c'était de l'humour

----------


## Slayertom

Il avait perdu son écharpe alors il a pris le corps d'un ennemi mort a la place, ca lui a tenu chaud jusqu'à la fin de la coop (c'est dire le moment ou notre leader a eu la brillante idée de tester son lance roquette sur un helico inoffensif a 10 mètres de nous).

----------


## KaMy

> AOE3 c'est pas un scandale non plus, command and conquer 4, ça c'est un scandale !


Leur dernier bon jeu :



Avec la petite extention qui va bien:

----------


## Nelfe

> Leur dernier bon jeu :
> 
> http://di1.shopping.com/images1/pi/3...tlegrounds.jpg
> 
> Avec la petite extention qui va bien:
> 
> http://content.answers.com/main/cont...13226fje9f.jpg


C'est sympa pour les fans de Star Wars (comme moi), mais c'est du repompé d'Age of Empires II avec les unités volantes en plus quand même...

----------


## KaMy

Ba c'est pour ça qu'il est bon  :^_^:

----------


## zwzsg

*GTA III*

Des graphismes qui déchirent ta rétine!




Des effets atmosphériques de ouf!




Une totale liberté de mouvement:




On se croirait en 2033!




Une I.A. qui tente tout!




N'empêche avec de la bonne musique dans l'autoradio, j'ai pas vu le temps passer hier.

----------


## Jean Pale

Je m'attendais franchement à pire pour GTA3.

En revanche Doom... 

 

 

 

Poubelle.

----------


## Morgoth

Attends, je rêve ou tu joues à Doom dans un remake de Doom dans KF ? :mind-fuck:  ::wacko::

----------


## Nykhola

C'est quel portage ?

----------


## Dark Fread

A mon avis vu le HUD, c'est le mod DooM (avec un grand M, comme dans "Mettez le nom du jeu"  ::ninja:: ) pour Killing Floor...?

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## Jean Pale

> Attends, je rêve ou tu joues à Doom dans un remake de Doom dans KF ? :mind-fuck:


:>

C'est un mod doom pour KF oui, avec histoire et tout et tout. Pas fan.

----------


## ducon

Heu, ouais, c’est très moche, pire que mes copies d’écran, c’est dire.  ::wacko::

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Heu, ouais, c’est très moche, pire que mes copies d’écran, c’est dire.


Ah Ah arrivais à faire un remake avec exactement les mêmes graphismes dans un moteur récent c'est classe! ::rolleyes::

----------


## Nykhola

> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...7-25-13-42.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...7-26-57-87.jpg


T'as quoi comme réglage particulier qui donne ce style colorimétrique ?
T'avais déjà de superbes screens de COP si je me souviens bien ...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je monte la saturation, je baisse le contraste et je monte un peu la luminosité.

----------


## Sao

Super tes screenz Tyler !

----------


## Froyok

> Je monte la saturation, je baisse le contraste et je monte un peu la luminosité.


Tu sautes combien de fois par jour de ce balcon ?  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Cette série j'en suis pas peu fier :

----------


## Dorak

whait wat.

----------


## Say hello

Panorama de ma ville principale sur la séquence de fin de niveau:



Oh non une invasion d'immigrant asiatiques!  ::o: 


Bon du coup j'en profite pour prendre la ville pour la forme:

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

> Cette série j'en suis pas peu fier :


Y'a de quoi!
La classe  :B):

----------


## Silver

J'ai fait une bonne centaine de screenshots hier, avant de me rendre compte que Fraps ne les avait pas enregistrés. Oui parce que si on lance le logiciel au moment où le jeu se lance ça ne  le prend pas en compte.  :Emo: 

Je me rattrape donc comme je peux :

- Quoi ma gueule ? Qu'est-ce qu'elle a ma gueule ?


- Ma nouvelle piaule, avec strip teaseuse intégrée. Oui parce que le summum du confort dans le jeu c'est une barre de lapdance.


- La ville commence à bruler, signe que l'économie se porte bien... pour moi.


- Rien.

----------


## ZiT

*Mode d'emploi pour réussir dans Mount & Blade : Warband
*

Etre beau gosse. Ca aide.


Trouver un bon coin de campeuse.


Et surtout : être bien entouré.


Avec tout ça, à vous la gloire et les îles paradisiques.


Grâce à votre prestige, tous les nobles du coin voudront assister à vos fiestas.
(On dirait pas sur le screen, mais c'est la folie en fait, avec du gros David Guetta et des biatchs. Mais on voit vraiment pas bien.)

----------


## Silver

- A 40 ans si t'as pas d'hélicoptère t'as raté ta vie.


- Baby, I'm on fire !


- Mon nouveau chez moi, tout habillé dans le jacuzzi.


- Ça va les gars ?


- Explozionz !

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

GTA 4 : Episodes.



Mais ?... Mais c'est de la merde !
Non c'est kloug. 



Je suis dans le kloug.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

*Minecraft, c'est un assemblage d'artistes... ( :tropfier: )*


*Le mélange des genres !*


*Je précise que ça ne vient pas de moi et que c'est une hélice de sous-marin (de marque allemande donc).*


*Et parfois, des dialogues crus (et sortis de leur contexte évidemment).*

----------


## La Mimolette

A la veille de la sortie de l'add-on pour AoC j'ai repris afin de voir si le jeux avait bien mûri. Et certes, il a évolué, pas forcément en bien partout mais c'est correcte et il offre ce que n'importe quel MMo offre aujourd'hui.

Ma ballade dans le Fleuve Tonnerre en Aquilonie :

Jolie décoration made in Valérie Damidot dans les camps Pictes.




Oh, une entrée dans cette montagne...



Quelle jungle... Y a que AoC à m'offrir des décors pareils dignents des BD Conan de 1977...


Et pour finir, après une quête à 10 membres j'ai reçu la meilleure récompense dans un MMO...
Une esclave asiatique avec un éventail... YAY  ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## Okxyd

> A la veille de la sortie de l'add-on pour AoC j'ai repris afin de voir si le jeux avait bien mûri. Et certes, il a évolué, pas forcément en bien partout mais c'est correcte et il offre ce que n'importe quel MMo offre aujourd'hui.
> 
> Ma ballade dans le Fleuve Tonnerre en Aquilonie :
> 
> Jolie décoration made in Valérie Damidot dans les camps Pictes.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/ef050a7...6a04e43e36.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


Je veux pas dire mais elle est toute palotte ton asiatique, tu ferais mieux de consulter ton vétérinaire.

----------


## Morgoth

La DCA frappe fort dans ce coin, atterrissage sur le ventre requis :



Ça va passer, ça va pass... ha non ça passe pas :



L'IA d'IL-2 en action : je me pose (le B-25 à gauche) en urgence, un Beau-chasseur arrive et me raccroche, le pilote remet les gaz, se barre de l'avion (le mec à droite) et envoie son piège dans un autre en stationnement (d'où l'explosion) :

----------


## Frypolar

Grand n'importe quoi hier soir avec les canards.

Ballade en hélico au-dessus de Star Junction. Direction l'Empire State Building.


Grimpage au sommet avec un Jean Pale en pleine forme : il monte sans les mains ni les pieds.


Un p'tit tour de balançoire. Fatigué de sa performance, Jean Pale n'a pas supporté l'accélération.


Pimp my Caddy  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Nykhola

Ha oui, ce fameux Caddy  ::):

----------


## Frypolar

Le Parrain c'est démodé. Le vieux rital qui pense dominer la ville ne tient pas la comparaison avec le Rabbin. Lui il a la classe.

 


Et un petit coup de *Splinter Cell Conviction* pour finir dans la bonne humeur.

Sam, tellement il est fort, il ne peut même pas descendre d'un tuyau si le sol n'est pas à plus de 3 mètres (trop facile, aucun challenge, il refuse).


Ni passer par dessus un banc et deux morceaux de béton pour rejoindre ses deux compagnons d'infortune (spoil possible pour ceux qui connaissent un peu l'histoire).
http://uppix.net/d/d/c/374d93e19debd...3d6b5fe2df.png

Excuse-moi, je crois que t'as une tête de militaire dans les genoux. Ne me remercie pas, c'est normal  :haha: .

----------


## Dark Fread

Dommages collatéraux à prévoir dans 3, 2, 1...



On se calme ouais, on va sortir tranquillou de cet immeuble blindé de flic, c'est pas comme si on avait des têtes de brutasses psychopathes.






Mr Kane Rambo est attendu en bas.


Dis Lynch, pourquoi t'es devenu un pauvre truand, t'aurais pu faire, chais pas moi, réalisateur de films avec un nom pareil.

----------


## Dorak

Encore un jeu avec un potentiel certain. Mais mal ficelé, résultat on a obtenu une pseudo-merde.

----------


## Killy

Quand ça bouge pas c'est assez beau. En mouvement je me souviens pas de graphismes aussi sympathiques par contre.

----------


## terciperix

Ding Dong la petite cloche ::rolleyes:: 


Opération de contrebande musclée ::): 


J'adore les dialogues avec cette dame.


Spawnkill de chasseur de primes :^_^: 



Edit : Et en exclusivité rien que pour vous, une attaque spéciale top secrète, j'ai nommé "La Tornade de la mort"
Comme vous pouvez le voir sur la photo, la vitesse de mon navire augmente de manière fulgurante en quelque seconde ce qui me permet de créer un véritable typhon sur mes ennemis. Idéal quand je suis cerné, elle m'a permis de couler un bâtiment espagnol ici.
Elle demande néanmoins de devoir sacrifier une bonne partie de la coque. 

 

Non, plus sérieusement comme vous l'aurez surement remarqué c'est un bug qui m'a bien aidé et fait beaucoup rire sur le coup. Comme vous pouvez le remarquez dans la boite de dialogue le galion que je viens de couler est la victime de ce bug.

----------


## Dorak

Juste un screen de *Mirror's Edge* que je cherchais dans mon dossier.

Plus je le regarde, plus j'ai l'impression d'être face à un rendu 3DSMAX jouable. C'est un truc de dingue ce jeu, j'avais pas fais attention à quel point c'était une tuerie graphique. Et pourtant c'est de l'UE3... modifié certes, mais UE3 quand même.

----------


## Sao

Magnifique ! Je crois que je vais me le refaire avec tous les graphismes à fond les ballons.

----------


## Dorak

Bah t'sais quoi, je vais faire la même chose que toi. Ce jeu, à chaque fois que j'y joue m'insuffle une bouffée d'air frais des alpes dans les poumons.

Oh, un petit autre, au rendu tout bonnement 3DSMAX-esque ou PHOTOSHOP'd . C'est pas le cas.

----------


## KiwiX

Ryu  :Cigare:  Bouuuuh les jeux consoles !  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

(Cinématique)






(Ça c'était juste avant que je me casse la gueule (le bouton de saut et des screenshot étant éloigné...)


(Le seul niveau qui ne change pas vraiment d'ambiance avec l'enb)


(Bien plus sombre désormais ces égouts...)


(Sourpriiiiise !)


(Faudrait que je trouve le temps et le courage pour faire un pack de texture HD...)


L'enb ça a du bon...
(Les effets de bloom sont d'origine, le color correction ne les amplifies pas du tout !)
Par contre, obligé de racheter le jeu 10€ sur steam faute de pouvoir jouer avec mon cd original (merci connard de starforce) sous seven 64b.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Le choc a été extrêmement violent !

----------


## Logan

> Le choc *a était* extrement violent !


Non Tyler, pas toi ...  ::O:   ::|:

----------


## Tyler Durden

De quoi tu parles ? *honte

----------


## ziltoïd

> Le choc *a était* extrement violent !


 ::O:  ::O:  Pas autant que le mien avec cette faute répandue et totalement immonde.

Mais sinon, tu fais de beaux screenz  :Bave: .

----------


## Aleas

Un jouli F-15C



Patrouille de Su-27 (Flappie à l'arrière plan et moi à l'avant)



Missile !! (Je l'ai esquivé celui-là  :^_^: )

----------


## Silver

> Le choc a été extrêmement violent !
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...7-04-37-90.jpg


Magnifique !
Moi je n'ai que du Saints Row 2 pour le moment.

- Gnnnnnnn !


- Je vous présente Sandy.


- Ah ben forcément, elle va moins bien marcher...


- Un petit remontant vieux ? (défibrillateur inside  :Cigare: )


- Explozionz !

----------


## Froyok

> - Explozionz !
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/794...5283266bf1.jpg


J'aurais plutôt dis "bloom §§§" moi...  :tired:

----------


## Lennyroquai

> Et un petit coup de *Splinter Cell Conviction* pour finir dans la bonne humeur.
> 
> Sam, tellement il est fort, il ne peut même pas descendre d'un tuyau si le sol n'est pas à plus de 3 mètres (trop facile, aucun challenge, il refuse).
> http://uppix.net/1/b/6/67e749f1f690c...ac843622bt.jpg




Spoiler Alert! 


C'est dans le labo de white box ? au dessus de l'espece de cabine avec 3 gus une fois que tu t'ais fait les 30 escaliers ?


Purée, j'étais completement fou de cette limitation ultra pourrave, tout ca par ce que monsieur développeur à pas penser que des joueurs aimeraient monter sur le toit...

----------


## Frypolar

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> C'est dans le labo de white box ? au dessus de l'espece de cabine avec 3 gus une fois que tu t'est fait les 30 escaliers ?
> 
> 
> Purée, j'étais completement de cette limitation ultra pourrave, tout ca par ce que monsieur développeur à pas penser que des joueurs aimeraient monter sur le toit...


En effet. J'en ai plein d'autres des screens dans ce genre où on est bloqué artificiellement, par une barrière de 50 cm par exemple. Je vous ai épargné ceux de l'IA minable mais qui arrive à te voir à travers un arbre et deux buissons.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Juste un screen de *Mirror's Edge* que je cherchais dans mon dossier.
> 
> Plus je le regarde, plus j'ai l'impression d'être face à un rendu 3DSMAX jouable. C'est un truc de dingue ce jeu, j'avais pas fais attention à quel point c'était une tuerie graphique. Et pourtant c'est de l'UE3... modifié certes, mais UE3 quand même.


Et pourtant en voyant les screens il n'y a rien d'extraordinaire en terme de modélisation ou d'effets, c'est juste le fruit d'un design très soigné, d'un choix des textures nickel et surtout surtout de lumière placées tip-top comme il faut (cf. ton 2e screen, c'est un parfait exemple). Une bonne leçon sur laquelle devraient s'appuyer les autres développeurs au lieu de jouer sur la surenchère d'effets qui n'apportent rien.

----------


## Zaraf

> Le choc a été extrêmement violent !
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...7-04-37-90.jpg



Quoi le jeu ?

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Grand voleur de voiture 4ème  ::lol::

----------


## Zaraf

Thanks

Le rendu est tellement différent par rapport aux autres screens, que j'hésitais

----------


## Sylvine

> Magnifique ! Je crois que je vais me le refaire avec tous les graphismes à fond les ballons.


Moi vu que j'ai une ATI, si j'active le truc PhysX je divise mes FPS par 4...  ::|:

----------


## Wiltjay

> Moi vu que j'ai une ATI, si j'active le truc PhysX je divise mes FPS par 4...


Ça me le fait aussi avec une Nvidia, si ingame je l'active, j'ai des séquences à 5fps

----------


## Dorak

> Et pourtant en voyant les screens il n'y a rien d'extraordinaire en terme de modélisation ou d'effets, c'est juste le fruit d'un design très soigné, d'un choix des textures nickel et surtout surtout de lumière placées tip-top comme il faut (cf. ton 2e screen, c'est un parfait exemple). Une bonne leçon sur laquelle devraient s'appuyer les autres développeurs au lieu de jouer sur la surenchère d'effets qui n'apportent rien.


Exact.




> Ça me le fait aussi avec une Nvidia, si ingame je l'active, j'ai des séquences à 5fps


Moi pas. Par contre quand je blaste un truc en plastic' qui utilise le PHYSX, ça baisse effectivement ma framerate de 15-20 FPS environ. Mais bon, avec une moyenne de 70 FPS j'men tape.

----------


## Frypolar

> Moi vu que j'ai une ATI, si j'active le truc PhysX je divise mes FPS par 4...


Ça ne joue que sur les éclats de verre et les bâches. C'est pas trop handicapant.

----------


## war-p

Merci la version console qui ne gère pas le PhysX et où il n'y a pas de verre qui éclate comme ça ni de bâches.

----------


## Rikimaru

*wow* 

Cool un bg à bas lvl



Attention à c'est bâtards de lâche d'HL fufu 


Tien donc un p'tit Zerg

----------


## Okxyd

> *wow* 
> 
> Cool un bg à bas lvl
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/055...de5e086f7a.jpg
> 
> Attention à c'est bâtards de lâche d'HL fufu 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/494...c0c25b757f.jpg
> 
> ...



HAHA LE CLICKER ! BOUH NOOB  :haha:  !
hum désolé, c'était un relent du passé...

----------


## Rikimaru

> HAHA LE CLICKER ! BOUH NOOB  !
> hum désolé, c'était un relent du passé...


J'ai du courage pour jouer en bg avec un prêtre en spe sacré   ::ninja::

----------


## Dorak

Click click

----------


## ikarad

> http://uppix.net/b/a/1/9a6ad4623acaf...5f06cf40tt.jpg
> (Cinématique)
> 
> http://uppix.net/b/d/7/ec22378d206d5...e08d03ectt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/b/8/b/3725de0504178...3452a0cbtt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/a/4/8/78ccedf7fa6a3...8517ad8ctt.jpg
> (Ça c'était juste avant que je me casse la gueule (le bouton de saut et des screenshot étant éloigné...)
> ...


tu aurais pu télécharger un no cd car bon repayer 10 euros un jeu que tu as juste parce qu'ubi n'a pas cru bon de faire sauter une protection abusée obsolète, je trouve que tu gaspilles tes sous sur ce coup

----------


## Okxyd

Forcément... les peaux de bananes ça pardonne pas...




Le nouvel Episode from Liberty City : The invisible Man.




Niko n'est pas qu'un tueur cynique de l'est avec un gros nez et une coiffure de merde, c'est aussi un fan de danse bavaroise inversée dans les airs.





Vous avez toujours rêvé d'être dans la tête de Niko !? Et bien aujourd'hui grâce à moi c'est possible  :B): !


GTA IV, c'est aussi de l'aliasing !



CHEESE !
**


Max en a marre que l'on dise de lui que c'est un bourrin et il en a marre aussi des mecs qui se la racontent en se planquant sous un carton ou en faisant le grand ecart sur des murs de couloirs, max il a aussi la fibre infiltration et il le montre !

----------


## Froyok

> tu aurais pu télécharger un no cd car bon repayer 10 euros un jeu que tu as juste parce qu'ubi n'a pas cru bon de faire sauter une protection abusée obsolète, je trouve que tu gaspilles tes sous sur ce coup


Hélas, un nocd suffit pas.
Déjà tenté...

Avant que le nocd n'agisse, il faut bien installer les drivers starfoce, ce qui merdouille sous seven (bsod, etc...). J'avais déjà ouvert un topic sur ce problème, sans succès au final.

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## Nelfe

> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...9-54-48-48.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...9-55-20-58.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...9-53-11-45.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...9-55-59-75.jpg


Je sais pas pourquoi, mais ça me fait penser à un épisode de New York 911.

----------


## Slayertom

Men of war + Resident Evil mod

*Un SOS a été envoyé d'un labo prêt d'une petite ville perdu, Umbrella envoie des chair a cannons enquêter.*


*"Chef, un gars est en train de bouffer la cervelle d'un autre gars, on fait quoi ?" "Tirez bande d'abrutits !!"*


*Les troupes de choque d'umbrella s'enfuient héroïquement et demandent une évacuation d'urgence. Vu que le conducteur n'a pas encore dessoulé, il faudra attendre 15 minutes.*
 

*Les trouffions se retranchent prêt d'un hind détruit et en profite pour piller les cadavres de l'équipage.*


*Pour atteindre un abris un peu plus loin, il doivent traverser une foret qui a l'air aussi accueillant qu'une tombe.*

----------


## Slayertom

*Ils finissent par trouver  un coin pas trop loin de la zone d'évacuation pour se défendre. Les zombies en profitent pour arriver en masse*




*Leur carrosse arrivent enfin : un véhicule tout rouillé de 70 ans.*

*
"Mais putain attendez nous !!!!" ... "non"*


Game over, insert coin.

----------


## Belhoriann

Ça y est dès que des gens parlent le WoWien je bite plus rien et ça me donne envi de faire caca.

----------


## Dorak

Ils chient avec leurs pantalons dans la zone ?

----------


## Projet 154

> Ils chient avec leurs pantalons dans la zone ?


Les mutants dans la Zone étant de véritable putassiers aux hormones, couler un bronze tranquillement relève du défi à l'état pur.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Belhoriann

> Ils chient avec leurs pantalons dans la zone ?


Laisse tomber tu peux pas test. Et puis je préfère 10 fois ça plutôt que de voir le stalker avec son froc baissé jusqu'aux chevilles ne voyant pas d'objections à ce que je le matte chier la frontale allumée pour ne rien louper du spectacle  :^_^:

----------


## Dorak

Hahaha  :^_^:  vu comme ça forcément...

----------


## ikarad

> Hélas, un nocd suffit pas.
> Déjà tenté...
> 
> Avant que le nocd n'agisse, il faut bien installer les drivers starfoce, ce qui merdouille sous seven (bsod, etc...). J'avais déjà ouvert un topic sur ce problème, sans succès au final.


Pourquoi faut-il installer starforce avant le nocd?
As tu essayer d'installer les nouveaux drivers starforce sur le site?
http://www.star-force.com/support/drivers/

http://www.star-force.com/support/users/windows7/

Pour moi flatout 2 ne marchait pas, j'avais mis le driver starforce à jour pour vista et après ça marchait.

J'essaierai quand je pourrais flaout2 sous seven 64 et je verrais.

----------


## Froyok

> Pourquoi faut-il installer starforce avant le nocd?
> As tu essayer d'installer les nouveaux drivers starforce sur le site?
> http://www.star-force.com/support/drivers/
> 
> http://www.star-force.com/support/users/windows7/
> 
> Pour moi flatout 2 ne marchait pas, j'avais mis le driver starforce à jour pour vista et après ça marchait.
> 
> J'essaierai quand je pourrais flaout2 sous seven 64 et je verrais.


http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=41694
Voilà, et laisse tomber (te fatigue pas avec ça en fait), j'ai une version steam qui fonctionne désormais.

----------


## Kamasa

> J'ai du courage pour jouer en bg avec un prêtre en spe sacré


Ha ouais… "spé sacré" au niveau 10.
Avec un point de talent en tout et pour tout, tu parles d'une spécialisation  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Augen13

Bon délire sur league of legend.
En 3vs5, c'était marrant et on a bien résisté quand même.

----------


## Nelfe

> Ha ouais… "spé sacré" au niveau 10.
> Avec un point de talent en tout et pour tout, tu parles d'une spécialisation


Il faut du courage pour jouer en BG avec un prêtre tout court  ::ninja:: 
A la rigueur discipline, mais à haut lvl...

----------


## Dark Fread

> Ils chient avec leurs pantalons dans la zone ?


Ben oui, de toute façon dans La Zone on sait picoler à la bouteille sans enlever son masque à gaz, et jouer de la gratte avec des gants de cuir... Alors enlever son pantalon pour chier, tu penses bien...

----------


## Belhoriann

> ...picoler à la bouteille sans enlever son masque à gaz...


Shepard serait donc un ancien stalker  ::o:

----------


## LeBabouin

Tu m'étonnes qu'ils ont pris une tôle, avec des chaudières pareilles. 


England zu dem Tot!


Queue de poisson.


Tu chausses du 2!


Un glaçon?


Pas la peine de l'agrandir celle-là, elle est pas mieux.

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## tim987

Débarquement d'une MEU sur une plage de Tchernaruss.



Pendant ce temps, la France à mis au point un char Leclerc submersible. Premiers essais d'un prototype _secret défense_.



Son canon de 120 mm est parfaitement opérationnel sous l'eau.

----------


## Nelfe

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ad8...faacd40bf6.jpg
> 
> Débarquement d'une MEU sur une plage de Tchernaruss.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/420...8a1b5a5ef3.jpg
> 
> Pendant ce temps, la France à mis au point un char Leclerc submersible. Premiers essais d'un prototype _secret défense_.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/18d...4def3e3105.jpg
> ...


Le T-90 le fait déjà  :B): 

 à 2:46

----------


## war-p

Bah tout les tanks le font avec un snorkel...

----------


## DarzgL

Gaffe, ça risque de passer pour de la branlette sur arme.

----------


## war-p

Bon, pour éviter de faire du HS, un de Flaming Cliff 2.



Oui pleurez...

----------


## tim987

C'est vrai que le Leclerc va sous l'eau (enfin de façon toute relative), mais utiliser son canon de 120 mm et avoir les membres d'équipages exposés (3ème capture), je suis un peu plus sceptique.  :tired:

----------


## Sk-flown

> Le T-90 le fait déjà 
> 
>  à 2:46


J'adore le saut à 3:07, imagine t'es a pied avec une petite kalash a la main et t'as ça qui déboule comme ça devant toi...

 :nawak:  ::o:  ::sad::

----------


## war-p

... et PANCAKE!!!

----------


## Narushima

> Bah tout les tanks le font avec un *snorkel*...


Avec un tuba.

----------


## war-p

snorkel = tuba  :tired:

----------


## Slayertom

Operation Flashpoint

----------


## Isokino

JE suis fan des cochons gendarmes  ::love::

----------


## Olipro

C'est quoi, une dégénérescence de la Ferme des Animaux ?  ::P:

----------


## Narushima

C'est... spécial.

----------


## L'invité

Ca me fait penser a un truc que j'avais vu avec des animaux militaires et tout.  :tired: 
Ca devait etre un film je crois.  :tired:  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

> Ca me fait penser a un truc que j'avais vu avec des animaux militaires et tout. 
> Ca devait etre un film je crois.


Manga. Lapins à la guerre du vietnam.

----------


## Morgoth

OFP. The best game ever (pas loin en tout cas).

----------


## Arenot2be

> Ca me fait penser a un truc que j'avais vu avec des animaux militaires et tout. 
> Ca devait etre un film je crois.




?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ca me fait penser a un truc que j'avais vu avec des animaux militaires et tout. 
> Ca devait etre un film je crois.


Oui, celui là !  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Dorak

Un lapin asiat nommé Botasky   ::wub::

----------


## Gekky

> Oui, celui là !


 Haaan, mais c'est trop classe! 

C'est un anime? Un vrai?

----------


## war-p

Oh, je connaissait pas ce mod, ça a l'air puissant, sinon j'ai pas de screen mais il y a ce mod qui aussi était super bien pour ofp http://operationflashpoint.filefront..._Edition;92092 qui embellit tout (véhicule, personnages, effet, tracente qui rebondissent, ajoute de l'herbe, rend plus réaliste le comportement des armes, permet de trainer les blessés, etc...) et il y a aussi legawarz qui permet de jouer avec des légos, c'est assez puissant http://www.moddb.com/mods/lego-warz

----------


## clence

Mount&Blade: Warband avec le mod Europe 1257 AD.


C'est MOOON château!


Tu fais moins le malin là au pain sec et à l'eau hein?


Le repos du guerrier.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Mount&Blade: Warband avec le mod Europe 1257 AD.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2b8...150d370949.jpg
> C'est MOOON château!
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4f6...7083f8ed6d.jpg
> Tu fais moins le malin là au pain sec et à l'eau hein?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b45...8d8132e6ce.jpg
> Le repos du guerrier.


Dans M&B les femmes ont toutes l'air d'être appuyée sur des sièges invisibles. ::):

----------


## clence

Ah moi j'aurais dit qu'elles ont toutes l'air d'être enceintes  ::):

----------


## KiwiX

Attention, aucun filtre photoshop ne sera utilisé dans la série suivante. 

*SS The Second Encounter HD*









*L4D2*





*Beat Hazard*





Mais si, c'est beau !

----------


## Morgoth

Oui, d'ailleurs je m'en vais contrebalancer cela avec un screen bien senti d'IL-2 :

_Plouf._

----------


## KiwiX

Comment casser une magnifique série...  :tired:  _Morgoth, what else ?_  ::P:

----------


## Nilsou

Mouhaha Serious sam, les types avec les tête en cœur qui font "peace man".

Il vaut vraiment le coup ce jeu, ou?

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## Euklif

> Oui, celui là ! 
> 
> *video de Cat Shit One*


Comment ça tue! J'avais adoré le manga et je savais même pas...
Faut absoluement que je cherche si y a moyen de voir ça dans une langue que je suis a même de comprendre. Thanks!

----------


## ducon

Doom 2 + Speed of Doom :

map10 début


map10 vers la clé bleue


map10 vers la clé rouge


map10 vers la fin

----------


## LeBabouin

> Doom 2 + Speed of Doom :
> 
> map10 début
> http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__...ap10-start.png
> 
> map10 vers la clé bleue
> http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__...m-map10-bk.png
> 
> map10 vers la clé rouge
> ...


Pfff, c'est pas drôle ça. Mets des petites vignettes au moins, qu'on puisse zapper.

----------


## ducon

Gna gna gna, je ne fais pas chmir quand d’autres postent des jeux auxquels je ne peux pas jouer sur mon vieux tromblon.

----------


## Zeppo

Perso, j'aime bien tes screens ducon  ::P: 
Enfin, vu que j'adore Doom, normal.

J'imagine que chaque map doit être vachement grande, non ?

----------


## Frypolar

::wub:: 







Par contre c'est pas la version que mon père avait sur Amiga  :Emo: .

----------


## tim987

Bon, la plupart des captures d'écrans ont un rendu très sombre, et ne font absolument pas honneur au rendu en jeu. Le boulot abbatu par les fans de ce jeu est impressionant, et le rendu absolument bluffant pour un jeu sorti en 1999. 



Les "classiques" grosses batailles entre vaisseaux-mères à coup de gros rayons laser.



Forcement, ils veulent bien se rendre mais imposent leur conditions.  ::|: 



Cette frégate fait les frais de l'efficacité des immensenses canons lasers.



La flak d'un vaisseau-mère en action. Toujours impressionant de virvoleter à travers à la poursuite d'un chasseur.

----------


## Ormindo

Dungeons and Dragons Online : Eberron unlimited
Lors d'un raid (foiré d'ailleurs. J'étais le seul survivant. Flippant, y'a des couloirs exigus, et des trucs plats qui suivent les couloirs. Tu touches = instant death), le mago a pété un cable et a balancé quatre sphères d'Otto et du Glitterdust. Résultat :

----------


## znokiss

On dirait un concert de Daft Punk.

----------


## M.Rick75

> ...Flippant...


Tellement flippant que l'on ne sait même pas de quel jeu MMO il sagit.
World of Nouvelle Star?

----------


## elpaulo

Flippant est le mot.

----------


## Ormindo

Dungeons and Dragons Online : Eberron unlimited.

Si au moins vous regardiez mes screens... J'en ai mis pas mal, mais personne ne semble les voir.

----------


## Morgoth

Dans IL-2 : PC, rien ne vaut une attaque bien sournoise :

----------


## lokideath

Mon gang et moi, la grâce incarnée 


Mon chez moi, rempli de ninjas et de strip-teaseuses :


Et il y en a vraiment de partout :


C'est en effet une chose souvent ignoré dans les films de kung-fu, mais les ninjas sont vraiment passionnés par ces dames :


Ah ouais je commence à comprendre pourquoi :



Ah ah, quelle bande de déconneurs ces ninjas. M'enfin c'est bon là, rentrez votre tête vous me faites honte  :tired:

----------


## lokideath

Petit passage par les airs, mes talents de conducteurs étant finalement assez désastreux :


Heu oups, finalement ce n'est pas vraiment mieux en pilote d'hélico  ::ninja:: 


Même quand il s'agit de piquer une tête, le ninja n'oublie jamais ses principes : la furtivité avant tout ! Pas question de laisser tomber ses vêtements pour nager, on ne sait jamais :


Petite séquence détente avec un peu d'art mural :


Ah c'est malin, je venais de finir la déco. Et qui c'est qui va nettoyer derrière ton bordel hein ?

----------


## Erkin_

Bon... Faut que je teste ce Saint Row 2. ::lol::

----------


## clence

Putain je connaissais pas la combinaison hazmat! Need!

Ah merde je l'ai revendu y'a deux jours  ::sad::

----------


## Nykhola

C'est quand même loin d'un GTA ce Saint Row....

----------


## lokideath

Ce n'est clairement pas du même niveau de qualité mais c'est par contre bien fendard. Et puis contrairement à GTA4 il tourne sur mon portable donc le choix est vite fait  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

> C'est quand même loin d'un GTA ce Saint Row....


Ho oui... c'est horriblement moche !  ::O: 
Où-sont les ombres ?  ::O:

----------


## lokideath

Désolé je suis pauvre  :tired: 
Et puis je t'offre une histoire, pas des graphismes ! Rien à foutre de tes paires de nichons perso  ::(:

----------


## JudaGrumme

C'est moi ou il y a un espèce de filtre gris sur tes screens en extérieur ?

----------


## lokideath

Je n'ai rien perçu de tel donc je dirais que ca vient de toi mais bon je ne suis pas difficile donc possible que je ne remarque rien.
Enfin en tout cas je vois rien qui le justifierai.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ho oui... c'est horriblement moche ! 
> Où-sont les ombres ?


Tu veux des ombres !

----------


## Froyok

_Je suis un badguy ta-nin-na-nin !_


Hop, tentative de drague...


Il faut toujours grimper plus haut, toujours !


L'enb donne de nouvelle ambiance, et souvent c'est pas mal du tout !


C'est bien une fille ça, toujours à vouloir sauver les gens. Fonce Prince ! Va zigouiller les méchants !


Couille-molle, non seulement il préfère suivre la fille, mais en plus il se mange un râteau...


Bon ben maintenant faut redescendre...



Ce qui est marrant, c'est que j'ai quasiment fait aucun combats direct, j'ai enfin réussi à tout faire en attaque éclaire...





> Tu veux des ombres !


Forcément, ça rend mieux la.

----------


## Wiltjay

J'ai qu'une chose à répondre à ces posts sur Saint's Row 2:


(Saint's Row 2 donc.)

----------


## Slayertom

Arma 2: entrainement au combat urbain en prévision de la coop de demain soir.

----------


## Agathia

C'est tout simplement superbe, et encore plus en mouvement, et encore plus avec la musique... Une sensation d'immersion énorme que je n'ai pas ressenti depuis longtemps...

----------


## Froyok

Le 3e screens : fap fap fap  :Bave:

----------


## Agathia

Je ferais de meilleurs screens demain... Ils sont pas terribles ceux là  :^_^:

----------


## Morgoth

Un peu d'_IL-2 : PC_ recommandé par feu Georges Marchais :

_Je vais apponter, je vais apponter, je vais app-...ploufer_ :



Retour en fumée de mission au coucher du soleil :



_Peuh-peuh-peuh-peuh_ :



Plus de carburant :

----------


## darkgrievous

Mais comment vous faites pour avoir aussi peu d'aliasing?
J'ai beau avoir moddé et paramétrés le bousin ya des fois ou j'ai l'impression d'un avion en lego.

----------


## Aleas

Tu a forcé l'AA via le panneau de contrôle de ta CG ?
Si oui, tu a mis combien ?

----------


## Morgoth

Toujours le maximum, toujours.  :Cigare:

----------


## Okxyd

> C'est tout simplement superbe, et encore plus en mouvement, et encore plus avec la musique... Une sensation d'immersion énorme que je n'ai pas ressenti depuis longtemps...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d23...590c142af3.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c19...f5fa4a2ba3.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5d0...4798b0dfe8.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0e9...21bdd598ba.jpg
> ...



Le jeu est magnifique mais j'accroche pas à trop à l'ambiance asiat, sinon l'extension apporte quoi concrètement ?

----------


## Agathia

Beaucoup de contenu 80, des factions à monter, de nouvelles instances assez dures, des armures, un système de progression parallèle (un deuxième arbre de talent on va dire, qui monte en PvE ET en PvP)... Les ambiances des diverses nouvelles (très vastes) zones sont très différentes... Enfin ça envoie du steak je trouve, avant je m'emmerdais au 80, là ça roxe  ::P:

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est tout simplement superbe, et encore plus en mouvement, et encore plus avec la musique... Une sensation d'immersion énorme que je n'ai pas ressenti depuis longtemps...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d23...590c142af3.jpg


Si t'en as d'autres de la même zone sans la branche au premier plan je suis preneur  ::wub:: .

----------


## Agathia

> Si t'en as d'autres de la même zone sans la branche au premier plan je suis preneur .


Je ferais ça demain sûrement  :;):

----------


## Dolcinni



----------


## LeBabouin



----------


## Morgoth

Déjà il ne s'agit pas d'un jeu historiquement crédible, vu la gueule des pièges, quand ils existent...

Non mais sérieux, comment ont-ils pu massacrer le Ju-88 à ce point ? On dirait un mixe entre le 88, le 288 et le 388 le tout avec un fuselage bien trop court ?

Je parle même pas des prototypes tout droit sortis d'un film de série Z façon "Les armes très très secrètes des nazis de la fin de la guerre en 1946".  ::happy2::

----------


## Froyok

"Pour le nom du jeu, adressez vos dons."

 :tired: 




> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/b864622c-77de-48f7-a12b-d4891c29a821.jpg


 :^_^:  Haha, ils sont partout !

----------


## Jean Pale

GTA : EFLC entre canardz.

Bien garé, c'est la clé du succès.


Les berlines de luxe.


Screw you !

----------


## JudaGrumme

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/b864622...891c29a821.jpg


"SweetCharity" - Subject : "Tu me manques"

 :^_^: 

Sinon pour le babouin j'imagine que c'est Silent Hunter V. De rien, c'est gratuit  :B):

----------


## LeBabouin

> Sinon pour le babouin j'imagine que c'est Silent Hunter V. De rien, c'est gratuit


Ro lui! Bj, tu l'as?

----------


## Froyok

Je relance pour la troisième fois une partie sur The void, faut dire aussi que les deux précédentes ont jamais dépassées les 15 minutes de jeu.
Cette fois-ci c'est le bonne, je finit le jeu !




J'ai enfin réussi à tuer mes premiers monstres !  ::lol:: 
Par contre pas logique leur trucs, faut "donner" de la couleurs pour faire mal... Alors que les monstres tentent de te piquer ta couleur.  :tired: 

Faut que je pense à foutre l'anti-aliasing au passage.
Et V-Synch obligatoire pour pas avoir les yeux vrillé à cause du balancement de la tête du personnage.

Ha, et des patchs pour baisser la difficultés du jeu : http://forum.ice-pick.com/viewtopic....101816#p101816
Je ne compte pas les utiliser (sauf si besoin).

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Ro lui! Bj, tu l'as?


Nan, mais le peu d'interface sur tes screens ressemble furieusement à SH4... ::P:

----------


## galoustic

GTA 4 - Episodes From Liberty City


Frypolar m'envoie en l'air...


Et m'abandonne en haut d'un building.... remarquez la statue de la liberté en fond... sympa  ::): 


Comment ça Kr3v ne sait pas conduire ?  :^_^:

----------


## Agathia

C'est reparti pour quelques screens de nuit cette fois-ci!

Les prairies du nord :

Le petit village de Chow:



La pagode, qui abrite un boss assez immonde... Je vous ferais un screen.


La ville de Pin-Pin:


La forêt de bambous, on s'y perd vite!


La forêt de bambou avec le monastère des moines guerriers (voir sur mon screen d'hier) au fond.


Beaucoup de bâtisses planquées un peu partout, occupées par diverses factions amies ou ennemies en fonction de vos choix.

----------


## Genchou

> Et m'abandonne en haut d'un building.... remarquez la statue de la liberté en fond... sympa


Ce serait pas la statue de l'hilarité plutôt ?  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

Graphiquement, cette extension de AoC envoie du bois !! Il doit falloir une bonne machine pour afficher tous ces détails, non ?

----------


## Agathia

> Graphiquement, cette extension de AoC envoie du bois !! Il doit falloir une bonne machine pour afficher tous ces détails, non ?


Oui faut une machine de guerre...

Les zones sont très vastes et ça bouffe énormément, le fléau des out of memory est revenu en force sur les configs modestes (les gens possédant 2Go plantent très souvent). Là j'avais quasiment tout à fond, AAx8 pour faire de beaux screens (distance de vue de 2000m au lieu de 3500, on pourrait penser que ça change beaucoup, mais en fait non, on voit assez peu la différence et ça bouffe beaucoup moins), je tournai rarement à plus de 20FPS, sans l'AA je suis dans les 25/35...

Config: 5870, 6Go de ram et i7 930
Le jeu reste assez peu gourmand côté processeur par contre, du moment qu'il arrive à partager les ressources sur les différents coeurs... Ce qui n'est pas toujours le cas, il faut alors passer par un petit logiciel qui permet de le faire en plus d'autres options qui me paraissent indispensables... Comme le mode fenêtre optimisée, pour ne pas avoir de bordure, ou pouvoir lancer le jeu sans passer par le patcher.

----------


## Froyok

T'as quoi comme CG/CPU ?

----------


## Agathia

> T'as quoi comme CG/CPU ?


J'ai édité mon précédent post  :^_^: 

Pour pas flood :
Un petit sanctuaire, il y en a partout dans le Khitai et font l'objet d'une quête nous demandant de prier tous les dieux que l'on voit.


La première petite zone que l'on voit en arrivant dans la province de Chosain:





La compression est assez dégueulasse sur ces screens  ::sad::

----------


## Erkin_

Bordel que c'est beau, ça doit être un véritable plaisir de se balader dans ce jeu.

----------


## Frypolar

> La première petite zone que l'on voit en arrivant dans la province de Chosain:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ef8...70e46eaf02.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d5c...67cd9c90b2.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e79...fc05910a1a.jpg


 ::wub:: 

Merci. Pour la compression, passe par uppix.net ou un autre hébergeur, c'est Tof qui compresse trop. Avec tes conneries je me tâte à m'y mettre  :tired: .

Edit : 8€ par mois pour un abo de 12 mois. Il est le moins cher que je connaisse  ::o: .

----------


## Froyok

Boudiou ça poutre !  ::O:

----------


## Dorak

Peuvent les garder leurs herbes rouges à 20 FPS sur un I7.

----------


## Okxyd

> Peuvent les garder leurs herbes rouges à 20 FPS sur un I7.


Pis c'est moche l'herbe rouge en plus.

----------


## vive la cliff

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/b864622...891c29a821.jpg


C'est marrant, je l'ai pris en screen aussi.  ::P:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Bon, je vais où là...?
J'espère qu'ils sont pas encore en grève.

----------


## ducon

::o:  Quel jeu ?

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Quel jeu ?


 :tired: 

Deus Ex ?

----------


## Nykhola

Me semble pas que ça soit d'origine  ::):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Quel jeu ?


T'en connais beaucoup des HUD comme ça?  :tired: 

---------- Post ajouté à 13h03 ----------




> Me semble pas que ça soit d'origine


Si.

---------- Post ajouté à 13h03 ----------




> Deus Ex ?


Vi.

----------


## bluth

> GTA 4 - Episodes From Liberty City
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c86...fb06b645f8.jpg
> Frypolar m'envoie en l'air...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ba4...4176868eb1.jpg
> Et m'abandonne en haut d'un building.... remarquez la statue de la liberté en fond... sympa 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9bd...ced0503663.jpg
> Comment ça Kr3v ne sait pas conduire ?


On peut jouer en multi avec les types qui jouent a EFLC juste avec le Gta 4 de base ?

----------


## Nykhola

Nop, GTAIV, L&D et TBoGT ont chacun leur multi :/

Mais on peut toujours faire du GTAIV classique  :;):

----------


## Morgoth

> T'en connais beaucoup des HUD comme ça?


Attends, il en est resté à Doom premier du nom, laisse-lui le temps d'arriver à Deus Ex.  ::P:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> T'en connais beaucoup des HUD comme ça? 
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 13h03 ----------
> 
> 
> Si.
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 13h03 ----------
> 
> ...


Non mais laisse ils font semblant d'y avoir jouer, sinon ils sauraient, on va pas les spoiler, ils vont y jouer un jour.

----------


## KiwiX

*Necrovision*

Un jeu plutôt moche et plutôt mal branlé. Mais défoulant comme il faut dès qu'on commence à trouver des armes.

Hommage aux références


_Salut toi_  :Bave: 



_Salut toi_ : bave :²



_Stalker, c'est juste une copie, moi aussi j'ai un masque !_



_Come on §_ (Des zombies partout encore. Y en a marre des zombies)



_Boom, headshot_



Des gros pétards, en veux-tu en voilà...



Mouais, on va persévérer un peu mais c'est quand même pas folichon, surtout quand on pense à Painkiller.

----------


## ducon

> T'en connais beaucoup des HUD comme ça?


J’attends qu’un exécutable sorte pour linusque.

----------


## tim987

Allez je profite de l'offre de GOG.com pour me plonger dans ce Hack & Slash, pas si mal que ça.

----------


## Dorak

Two Worlds...  ::(:

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Lanari

> ...
> Star Trek Online
> ...


Quand j'ai testé la beta, c'était "Champions Online en pyjamas et sans les pouvoirs".
C'est toujours pareil ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Quand j'ai testé la beta, c'était "Champions Online en pyjamas et sans les pouvoirs".
> C'est toujours pareil ?



Bah, euh. Je n'ai jamais touché à Champion Online et je ne saurais te dire quoique se soit entre la version Trial (version complète) et la Beta.

Ce qui est certain, la partie Terrestre ne m'intéresse pas trop.  ::):  J'ai juste testé pour les combats spatiaux. Mais vu comment le trial est super limité, bah j'ai rien pu profiter. 

En gros, le trial propose le tutorial (terre et spatial) + 1 mission. Ensuite, on ne peut plus rien faire. Je n'ai pas encore tester le PVP mais bon vu le niveau et le matos que j'ai c'est mort. Je pensais avoir un trial à la EVE Online.

----------


## Narushima

Ah, Two Worlds, il m'a toujours tenté celui-là.
Si je tombe dessus à pas cher, je le prendrais. Pas sur Gog par contre, pour le même prix je dois pouvoir trouver une version boîte.

Et sinon, *Maru*, facile et vite fini :


Et *War Twat*, idéal si vous êtes épileptique :

----------


## JulLeBarge

Quelques screens en vrac de ce soir:

Je me sens surveillé....  ::rolleyes:: 


Petite promenade en camion poubelle. Sympa, mis à part l'odeur...  ::|: 


Séance "Caca dans le jacuzzi"  ::O:

----------


## Monsieur T

:tired: 
Bon ça manque de testotérone ici.


De copains virils.


De franches rigolades...

----------


## Monsieur T

Et surtout de MOTOS§







Un jeu qui déboite.


Protip se passer ça en arrière plan..

----------


## KiwiX

*Necrovision*

:SummonValérieDamidot:









T'es gentil. Voilà ta ration de plombs :



Et la quote of the year vu qu'on en parlait avec KaMy  :Cigare: 




> 22:02 - kiwix: Des fois tu touches alors que tu l'as pas fais exprès
> 22:02 - kiwix: D'autre fois tu crois toucher, en fait tu touches pas
> 22:02 - [CPC]_KaMy: ha je savais pas que c'etait basé sur source ce jeu
> 22:02 - kiwix: huhu
> 22:02 - [CPC]_KaMy: :trolllégitime:


Bravo, c'est du jolie.

Sinon, l'ambiance et les phrases du perso sont plutôt réussis  ::):  Un bon défouloir un peu particulier mais je viens de trouver un fusil baïonnette  :Bave:

----------


## Morgoth

_Aller plus bas, aller plus baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas !_

----------


## sophomore

@ Kiwix, et encore c'est la partie chiante du jeu là

----------


## L'invité

> Et surtout de MOTOS§
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/5c5b7c0...0560ef8c14.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/2551594...0d956c4030.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/e00eb5e...09b0a1ca0a.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/a30b317...ab72cb7191.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/0ea6c71...2d2f845a66.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/c97e5dc...db934d9297.jpg
> 
> Un jeu qui déboite.
> ...


Les passages de baston a moto c'etait quand meme bien naze...
Le reste est juste....  :Bave: 
Dommage qu'il soit beaucoup trop court ce jeu.

----------


## Aghora

> Et surtout de MOTOS§
> 
> Protip se passer ça en arrière plan..


 ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Monsieur T

> Les passages de baston a moto c'etait quand meme bien naze...
> Le reste est juste.... 
> Dommage qu'il soit beaucoup trop court ce jeu.


 C'est vrai que les bastons sont assez dures,parfois frustrantes, mais une fois le coups  de main (re)pris, ça passe plutôt bien et on prend un malin plaisir à mettre des coups de chaines sur les caverneux...
Et les dialogue...De l'or en barre...Je me poile comme un con, c'est magique  ::wub::

----------


## Aghora

On finissait par connaître les répliques par coeur, vu que c'était le genre de jeu où fallait essayer des combinaisons d'objet pour avancer : 
"Chuis pas collectionneur d'art. Mais je collectionne pas non plus ces trucs là !"

----------


## La Mimolette

"Tu sais se qui ferait bien sur ton nez?"
"Non quoi?"
"Le bar!"

 ::rolleyes::  ::o:  :;): 
Ce jeux a été mon jeux...

----------


## Monsieur T

::P: 


EDIT: Enormeuh la coincidence Mimolette  ::o:

----------


## Froyok

> Ce jeu*x* a été mon jeu*x*...


 ::sad::  Pitié...

----------


## ziltoïd

Un jour, dans un monde parfait, cette faute disparaîtra.

----------


## Treith



----------


## Tyler Durden

*Tropico 3*
A moi le pouvoir et les exécutions d'opposants !

----------


## Narushima

> Un jour, dans un monde parfait, cette faute disparaîtra.


Stop, arrêtez tout !
...
Depuis quand "jeu" ne peut pas s'écrire au singulier ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Texgroove

> Stop, arrêtez tout !
> ...
> Depuis quand "jeu" ne peut pas s'écrire au singulier ?


+1

Un jeu ... des jeux

----------


## Lt Anderson

Je lui ai appris à faire le beau...

----------


## Jean Pale

Petite partie de GTA TBOGT afin de tester de nouveaux réglages.

----------


## tim987

Allez encore une fournée.

----------


## Nykhola

> Petite partie de GTA TBOGT afin de tester de nouveaux réglages.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a16...4fd2b5ef96.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5a2...00471a0e24.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/285...5d37d625d6.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fd7...dba52c4ff7.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a32...749165e4bb.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e69...f4863de980.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/085...09b16ea88d.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d5b...71951a3907.jpg


Et quels sont ces nouveaux réglages ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jean Pale

J'essaye de trouver le meilleur compromis graphismes/performances.

----------


## Nykhola

C'est pas mal la graphiquement non ?

----------


## ducon

Doom 2 + Speed of Doom :

map11 où on commence face à un archvile


map11 au fond, la clé rouge


map11 la fin  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Dark Fread

Ca manque de screens Second Life, ici.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Vadé Retro Satanas !  :tired:

----------


## Wyzima



----------


## M.Rick75

> http://www.hapshack.com/images/xrengiunu.jpg(...)


C'est quoi le crane dans Stalker? C'est un mod qui change le rendu de certaines anomalies?

----------


## Dark Fread

> C'est quoi le crane dans Stalker? C'est un mod qui change le rendu de certaines anomalies?


C'est l'effet d'une attaque de Contrôleur, non ?

Edit : mais peut-être avec des mods, oui ^^

----------


## M.Rick75

Ah? Jamais vu, c'est peut-être un truc avec DirectX10?

Edit: Okayyyy

----------


## Wyzima

> C'est quoi le crane dans Stalker? C'est un mod qui change le rendu de certaines anomalies?


C'est l'attaque d'un controleur. :;):

----------


## aKa.

*GTA IV : EFLC*
[Click-to-Enlarge]

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Allez je postule pour le screen le plus chiant a voir sur ce topic  ::lol:: 
Pour comprendre, il suffis de cliquer dessus pour le faire apraitre en grand!

----------


## Anton

T'as 3 écrans _et_ la 3D ?  :tired:  Sale riche  :tired:

----------


## Jasoncarthes

:Cigare: 
pas si mal avec le g940, dommage ca manque de force feedback et de gestion du track ir, mais c'est déjà bien immersif

----------


## gripoil

> Allez je postule pour le screen le plus chiant a voir sur ce topic 
> Pour comprendre, il suffis de cliquer dessus pour le faire apraitre en grand!
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/02a...c3d3dad181.jpg


*sors les lunettes picsou magazine*

J'ai jamais testé X3 avec le 3D discover. La dernière fois que j'ai testé des jeux avec la 3D aux lunettes en carton j'ai saigné des yeux pendant 3 semaines  ::ninja::

----------


## Jasoncarthes

c est avec le driver izi3d pas 3d discover, tu peut faire tes réglages au poils, et bien régler, je peut jouer des heures sans mal aux yeux ni mal de crâne, du moins pas plus que d'habitude  :;): 

Le driver est gratos pour l'anaglyph  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Sauf que la 3D anaglyphe est pourri.  ::):

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Toujours les même troll :D
Nope c'est pas pourris quand c'estbien régler, de plus c'est le seul moyen d'avoir le 3d en triple écran pour le moment, et vu l'apport de la 3d ma priorité est le triple écran.

Et vu la différence de qualité, c'est le prix de 3 écran 120Hz d'une paire de lunette a 100€ d une cg hors de prix et d un kit d'économisé, donc pour le moment.... d'autant que le nombre de jeux et de film supporté pour le moment...



J'attendrais des prix plus raisonnable et un catalogue plus conséquent pour investir et upgrade parce-que oui c'est mieux c'est sur.

----------


## gripoil

Nan mais la 3D comme ça c'est un peu moyen. Enfin surtout avec les lunettes pour gamin de 10 ans qui te recouvrent même pas les yeux tout entiers :x

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Bah forcément les lunettes picsou magazine... :D

----------


## Olipro

> Allez je postule pour le screen le plus chiant a voir sur ce topic 
> Pour comprendre, il suffis de cliquer dessus pour le faire apraitre en grand!
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/02a...c3d3dad181.jpg


Trop classe.
Surtout le viseur qui semble "en avant" comme s'il était sur la vitre du cockpit !
Comment tu le mets en rouge et bleu comme ça ?

----------


## Darkath

> Allez je postule pour le screen le plus chiant a voir sur ce topic 
> Pour comprendre, il suffis de cliquer dessus pour le faire apraitre en grand!
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/02a...c3d3dad181.jpg


Un cockpit dans mon X3, comment se fait-ce ?

----------


## Anton

Les mods qui les ressortent systématiquement  ::P:

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Le mod cockpit pour réunion ,c'est le dernier liens de cette page :
http://www.egosoft.com/download/x3/bonus_fr.php

pour le rouge et bleu (l anaglyph) c'est ici : iz3d
tu met le driver en  mode anaglyph , c'est gratos suffis d'avoir des lunettes qui vont bien!
Je te conseil de prendre ton temps pour bien paramétré la convergence et tout le tsoin tsoin parce-que tu passe d'un truc imbuvable a un truc excellent et qui te déchire pas les yeux si tu a bien  fais ton truc.

----------


## Cyrop

C'est sur ça à tout de suite plus de gueule que ça :





J'viens de découvrir un mod bien sympa pour Morrowind alors j'ai essayais ça

Survol de canard:


on sait jamais où foutre ses merdes:


Un pote garde du corps  :Cigare:  :


Ma maison  :^_^:  :

----------


## Silver

- Hé, tu es ici chez toi.


- Tu vois, l'important dans un gang c'est d'être bien entouré.


- Tu vois, l'important dans un gang c'est d'avoir de gros calibres.


- Ça va trancher chérie.

----------


## Anton

Jeu absolument énorme, avec un scénario et de la motion capture largement supérieurs à GTA 4.

Bref :  ::love::

----------


## silverragout

> un scénario et de la motion capture largement supérieurs à GTA 4.


Euuuuuuh...  :tired:

----------


## Morgoth

En tout cas il a un rendu moins dégueulasse, ce qui, avouons-le, n'était pas bien compliqué.

----------


## Anton

> Euuuuuuh...


Bah les goûts et les couleurs sont une chose, les faits une autre  :tired:  Dans les cutscenes la MoCap est supérieure à GTA, ça saute aux yeux pour qui a retourné SR2 et GTA4. 
Surtout que là où GTA gère un perso (donc une skin) unique, SR2 en gère des centaines, idem niveau morphologie (donc calcul).

De plus le scénario totalement déjanté et parfois improbable (on incarne un/e psychotique quoi, et c'est encore mieux quand on fait une femme  :Bave: ) avec des moments multiples de pure jouissance =  :Bave:   ::love::   :Bave:

----------


## LeBabouin



----------


## ziltoïd

fogetabouit, ça m'apprendra à pas rafraichir la page.
C'est beau le SH 5 quand même.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Té on dirais des photos couleurs d'archives  :Bave: 


c'est beau!

Sinon tiens marrant même les cinématique sont anaglyphé dans x3  :Bave:

----------


## Killy

> Bah les goûts et les couleurs sont une chose, les faits une autre  Dans les cutscenes la MoCap est supérieure à GTA, ça saute aux yeux pour qui a retourné SR2 et GTA4. 
> Surtout que là où GTA gère un perso (donc une skin) unique, SR2 en gère des centaines, idem niveau morphologie (donc calcul).
> 
> De plus le scénario totalement déjanté et parfois improbable (on incarne un/e psychotique quoi, et c'est encore mieux quand on fait une femme ) avec des moments multiples de pure jouissance =


Je dois dire que... c'est vrai. Je l'ai fait sur console mais ça m'a pas empêcher de trouver les cutscenes hallucinantes (et parfois vachement sérieuses, ce qui contrastait pas mal avec le reste du jeu) et de prendre un plaisir fou à tout faire. Peut être même que je me suis plus amusé que sur GTA 4  :tired:

----------


## Darkath

> Le mod cockpit pour réunion ,c'est le dernier liens de cette page :
> http://www.egosoft.com/download/x3/bonus_fr.php


 ::(:  et ça marche pour TC ou je peux me brosser ? (l'anaglyphe non merci sans façon  ::P:  )

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Il y en a un autre pour tc.
la

----------


## saddysally

*GTA IV*

Afro, nooo!



Romantische Ballade



*







TES IV : Oblivion*

Better Cities IC island



Minautor and Titan Lord by Martigen

----------


## Darkath

> Il y en a un autre pour tc.
> la


yikes  :Gerbe:  

j'ai fait un tour sur le site du mec pour voir ce que ça donnait, la plupart sont ignoble et mal faits

edit : ou alors ils ont été grandement amélioré depuis

----------


## Tyler Durden

*Tropico 3*
Lui, il ne connaitra pas le rêve tropicien.

Et une petite carte postale:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Romantische Ballade
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3ef...75295d61e8.jpg


C'est quoi cette mission ? Aucun souvenir.

----------


## Froyok

Ce flottement dans ce nuage est bizarre je dois dire.



Côté mélancolique à l'extérieur...


...mais aussi à l'intérieur ! Elle est même un peu suicidaire je dois dire.


Changement d'atmosphère chez la troisième soeur, la statue donne le ton.


Le regard dans le vague...


...mais les idées bien en place !
Une vrai dominatrice celle-la !  :Bave:

----------


## Silver

> C'est quoi cette mission ? Aucun souvenir.


C'est une mission d'un passant qu'on rencontre dans la rue dans GTA 4, 

Spoiler Alert! 


le parano qui surveille sa femme en permanence

. Si je ne me trompe pas.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

> yikes  
> 
> j'ai fait un tour sur le site du mec pour voir ce que ça donnait, la plupart sont ignoble et mal faits
> 
> edit : ou alors ils ont été grandement amélioré depuis


Alors ça dois être celui la , y'en a pas qu'un seul de mod cockpit  :;): 

Sinon vaudrais mieux poster dans le topic dédié ca flood ici pour rien.

----------


## tim987



----------


## Froyok

Le bloom est un peu fort quand même, et les ombres sur le dernier screen... Hmmm...  :tired: 
Il est bien ce jeu ? C'est quel genre ? (au delà du côté rpg)

----------


## tim987

Le bloom est variable (mais c'est paramètrable dans les options).  Les ombres ne sont pas trop mal rendues pour peu qu'on applique un tweak qui boost un peut tout ça. Le décor à la facheuse mannie de "popper" mais ça reste quand même très agréable à l'oeil, bien plus qu'un oblivion (chacun ses goûts) par exemple. C'est plus une sorte de Hack and Slash qu'un RPG (mais dans cette catégorie j'y foutrais Risen aussi...alors bon), mais les quêtes restent agréables à faire. J'en suis à plus de 12 heures de jeu sans avoir attaqué la quête principale, qui elle, se torche malheureusement vite. Le jeu, est vraiment bien pour 9 €.  Si tu as des questions, n'hésites pas à me contacter via MP.

----------


## Froyok

Okay merci pour les infos.  :;): 
Pour les ombres bah, disons que sur le dernier screen elles donnent l'impression d'être flottantes, alors que sur tes autres screens on les sens bien présentes.

----------


## Lanari

> Je dois dire que... c'est vrai. Je l'ai fait sur console mais ça m'a pas empêcher de trouver les cutscenes hallucinantes (et parfois vachement sérieuses, ce qui contrastait pas mal avec le reste du jeu) et de prendre un plaisir fou à tout faire. Peut être même que je me suis plus amusé que sur GTA 4


Et surtout on a plus a supporter toutes les 5 mins les : "Oh hai Niko, it's yar Cazan, wanna go bowling ?"


J'emmene le Scenic au controle technique.


Je me demande ce que ca vaut IllWireless par rapport aux forfaits bloqués.


J'espère que c'est compris dans la garantie : 


Garçon, il y a de la nitro dans mes frites ! 


Au final ça fait du bien de rentrer chez soi : 


3rd Street Saints, bitch !

----------


## clence

Le seul problème c'est que tu peux paramétrer ton perso à fond, sauf... la taille. Du coup quand tu joues une fille c'est forcément une athlète est-allemande  ::o:

----------


## Pelomar

GTA IV









Blues Brothers style  :Cigare: 



3 cool guys qui ne looke pas les explosions, mais deux trop près.

----------


## Sylvine

> Et surtout on a plus a supporter toutes les 5 mins les : "Oh hai Niko, it's yar Cazan, wanna go bowling ?"


Oh putain oui, c'est reloux ça, surtout qu'à la fin tu refuse systématiquement, et tu vois le petit pouce pointé vers le bas genre "T'es vraiment un connard!".

----------


## Pelomar

Ah ah putain ouais, c'est exaspérant ça.
Ou quand t'as le malheur d'accepter alors que t'es a l'autre bout de la ville, et que le gars t'engueule parce que t'es en retard. VA TE FAIRE FOUTRE§

----------


## NeoOoeN

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c47...fb828fff6b.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d14...7648c6b4e0.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1e8...957d9c6c1a.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f7a...9e28bc06df.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/582...0badfc5234.jpg
> ...


Ca m'a l'air sympa ce jeu vu comme ça. 

Mais bon, j'ai eu de très mauvais retours à sa sortie que du coup j'hésite un peu à m'y lancer... Après si y'a des mods à la Oblivion pour gommer tous les défauts du jeu, pourquoi pas.

----------


## clence

> Oh putain oui, c'est reloux ça, surtout qu'à la fin tu refuse systématiquement, et tu vois le petit pouce pointé vers le bas genre "T'es vraiment un connard!".


Il suffit d'accepter et de rappeler de suite après pour dire que finalement non, pour que ça ne t'enlève pas de points.

----------


## Killy

> Oh putain oui, c'est reloux ça, surtout qu'à la fin tu refuse systématiquement, et tu vois le petit pouce pointé vers le bas genre "T'es vraiment un connard!".


Après l'avoir fait sur 360 je l'ai racheté sur PC pour profiter du multi ben je dois dire que je me suis amusé à tuer Roman de plein de façon différentes sur la première mission  :^_^: 

Sinon Two Worlds c'est pas mal, je l'ai acheté en version collector avec un T shirt, un coupe papier et un tas de bordel inutile et je me suis régalé du début à la fin. Le seul défaut, outre le design des persos, c'est qu'au début on se fait latter facilement mais passé un certain point on ne craint absolument plus rien. Le dernier boss est d'un facile d'ailleurs  ::O:

----------


## Frypolar

Mettre son portable en veille ne marche pas ?

----------


## Anton

> Ca m'a l'air sympa ce jeu vu comme ça. 
> 
> Mais bon, j'ai eu de très mauvais retours à sa sortie que du coup j'hésite un peu à m'y lancer... Après si y'a des mods à la Oblivion pour gommer tous les défauts du jeu, pourquoi pas.


Il semble être devenu bon avec tous les patchs sortis depuis.
Je l'avais aussi en collector à sa sortie (revendu à un canard ici) et faut dire que le système de base était totalement à chier et bugué.
Mais il était beau (sauf les persos  ::|: ) et intéressant, notamment le premier jeu depuis Daggerfall à proposer une balade à cheval (avant Assassin's Creed) me semble t il.

----------


## chenoir

> Le seul problème c'est que tu peux paramétrer ton perso à fond, sauf... la taille. Du coup quand tu joues une fille c'est forcément une athlète est-allemande


Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est un problème. En ce qui me concerne j'avais fait une athlète est-allemande d'origine coréenne qui jouait du katana habillée comme Cloclo avec une grosse chaine en or. :B):

----------


## clence

Ah mais évidemment il faut jouer roleplay en conséquence  :;):

----------


## Nykhola

> Oh putain oui, c'est reloux ça, surtout qu'à la fin tu refuse systématiquement, et tu vois le petit pouce pointé vers le bas genre "T'es vraiment un connard!".


Suffit de couper le portable, tout simplement  ::):

----------


## Ormindo

Une fournée de Dungeons&Dragons online : Eberron unlimited :







Et maintenant, une quête peu ordinaire : Rainbow in the Dark. J'aime bien cette quête, car elle change relativement bien le gameplay. Dans les MMO, la lumière est rarement un problème. Or, ici, il n'y a PAS de lumière. Juste un sceptre (que le mago prend généralement) qui éclaire un tout petit peu. Du coup, on avance lentement, on voit deux trois trucs surgir du noir et tout et tout. Bonne ambiance quand on a un bon groupe.







Un petit truc de DDO : la Dimension Door (abrégé DD). C'est un sort qui perment de retourner à l'entrée du donjon (dedans, pas dehors). Pratique de temps en temps.

----------


## Say hello

Petite session de balançoire:









> Oh putain oui, c'est reloux ça, surtout qu'à la fin tu refuse systématiquement, et tu vois le petit pouce pointé vers le bas genre "T'es vraiment un connard!".





> Ah ah putain ouais, c'est exaspérant ça.
> Ou quand t'as le malheur d'accepter alors que t'es a l'autre bout de la ville, et que le gars t'engueule parce que t'es en retard. VA TE FAIRE FOUTRE§


Il suffit de mettre le portable en veille et plus de coup de fil impertinent.
C'est expliqué après la mission où on le reçoit.  :tired:

----------


## clence

Oui mais ça veut dire que tu n'avances plus dans l'histoire non plus.

----------


## Say hello

Seulement si tu as des missions basé sur les coup de fil, mais c'est loin d'être toujours le cas.

----------


## Morgoth

> Petite session de balançoire


_La_ balançoire folle ?  ::o:

----------


## Ekba

C'est drôle quand je voyais un pote jouer à GTA4 et passer des heures à écraser des gens avec un bus ou faire s'envoler des caisses sur cette balançoire, j'me disais que c'était vraiment un jeu de c.. pour ceux qui n'avaient vraiment rien d'autre à faire dans la vie...

niark niark niark !

----------


## Sao

Ok merci.

----------


## Say hello

> _La_ balançoire folle ?


Ça marche avec toute les balançoire du jeu.  ::ninja:: 




> C'est drôle quand je voyais un pote jouer à GTA4 et passer des heures à écraser des gens avec un bus ou faire s'envoler des caisses sur cette balançoire, j'me disais que c'était vraiment un jeu de c.. pour ceux qui n'avaient vraiment rien d'autre à faire dans la vie...
> 
> niark niark niark !


Ok merci

(Mais le must c'est de décoller avec un camion de ramassage d'ordure et d'atterrir à 2 pas du prochain point de la mission, une sorte de transport air-express)

----------


## Ormindo

C'est cool de voir plein de gens parler de DDO  :tired:

----------


## Marty

> C'est cool de voir plein de gens parler de DDO


Ca fait deux fois que tu fais le mal aimé du topic parce qu'on ne parle pas de tes screens mais c'est pas parce qu'on en parle pas qu'on les regardent pas hein.  :;):

----------


## Olipro

> Ca fait deux fois que tu fais le mal aimé du topic parce qu'on ne parle pas de tes screens mais c'est pas parce qu'on en parle pas qu'on les regardent pas hein.


Ouais et puis c'est surtout qu'ici, notre trip, c'est plutôt les jeux-video


 ::siffle::

----------


## helldraco

> saints row 2


C'est joli tout plein, mais il était pas tout pourri parce que pas optimisé/truffé de bug relou/stable comme un cocaïnomane en manque/truc dans le genre ? Il est fini le temps des cathédrales du portage foireux ? Ça se joue sans souci ?

Nan parce que GTA 4 m'emmerde au plus haut point et SR m'a toujours fait de l'œil ...

----------


## saddysally

> C'est quoi cette mission ? Aucun souvenir.


Silver s'en est souvenu, c'est une des missions "aléatoires", 

Spoiler Alert! 


en l'occurrence la dernière d'un gars plutôt jaloux qui se sera laissé un peu emporter

.


Je continue avec *GTA IV*.

Romantische Ballade 2.


I believe I can fly (again).

----------


## tim987



----------


## Acteon

Rah Two World c'était trop bien  :Bave: 
Vivement le 2§

----------


## DarzgL

C'est quoi en gros, Oblivion en mieux ?

----------


## tim987

Comme Risen, mais en mieux.



C'est une sorte d'oblivion qui aurait eu un enfant illigitime avec Sacred, mais on ne sait pas trop si le vrai père n'est pas Gothic.  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme2016

Tain dans mes souvenirs c'était vachement plus moche.


Faudrait que je réessaie tiens.

----------


## Ormindo

C'est marrant, le dernier screen me fait penser à un mélange d'Oblivion et de Conan the Barbarian.

----------


## Anton

> C'est joli tout plein, mais il était pas tout pourri parce que pas optimisé/truffé de bug relou/stable comme un cocaïnomane en manque/truc dans le genre ? Il est fini le temps des cathédrales du portage foireux ? Ça se joue sans souci ?
> 
> Nan parce que GTA 4 m'emmerde au plus haut point et SR m'a toujours fait de l'œil ...


Sur console il roskxe.
Sur PC effectivement le portage était aussi merdique que GTA, mais ne l'ayant pas je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est désormais.

----------


## KiwiX

> C'est drôle quand je voyais un pote jouer à GTA4 et passer des heures à écraser des gens avec un bus ou faire s'envoler des caisses sur cette balançoire, j'me disais que c'était vraiment un jeu de c.. pour ceux qui n'avaient vraiment rien d'autre à faire dans la vie...
> 
> niark niark niark !


Cool story, bro'.

----------


## Dorak

> C'est drôle quand je voyais un pote jouer à GTA4 et passer des heures à écraser des gens avec un bus ou faire s'envoler des caisses sur cette balançoire, j'me disais que c'était vraiment un jeu de c.. pour ceux qui n'avaient vraiment rien d'autre à faire dans la vie...
> 
> niark niark niark !


*:-/*

----------


## Silver

> C'est joli tout plein, mais il était pas tout pourri parce que pas optimisé/truffé de bug relou/stable comme un cocaïnomane en manque/truc dans le genre ? Il est fini le temps des cathédrales du portage foireux ? Ça se joue sans souci ?


Tu peux aller voir sur le topic dédié, mais oui ça se joue bien. Et puis depuis que le patch non-officiel pour Windows 7 est sorti j'ai l'impression que même le problème de conduite des voitures n'en est plus un. Enfin chez moi je n'ai vraiment plus de problème pour tourner sans qu'elles fassent des angles à 90°.

----------


## Lanari

> C'est joli tout plein, mais il était pas tout pourri parce que pas optimisé/truffé de bug relou/stable comme un cocaïnomane en manque/truc dans le genre ? Il est fini le temps des cathédrales du portage foireux ? Ça se joue sans souci ?
> 
> Nan parce que GTA 4 m'emmerde au plus haut point et SR m'a toujours fait de l'œil ...


Sur ma config (C2D e8400 @3Ghz / 2gigots de RAM / Ati 5770 1Go) SR2 tourne mieux que GTA4 vanilla (visual IV rend le jeu très joli mais ca rame horriblement chez moi dès que je suis en voiture :/).
Alors certes GTA est plus beau mais saints row tourne nickel même quand j'ai la police, le fbi et 1 gang ennemi au cul en centre ville.  
D'après steam j'y ai joué 22h et j'ai eu en tout et pour tout 1 seul crash.

Bon après ça veut rien dire, j'ai vu des configs équivalente à la mienne arriver à faire tourner gta 4 sans trop de soucis.

J'aime beaucoup l'atmosphère de gta 4 mais saints row est clairement plus fun et plus déjanté (ce qui est pas mal pour un *jeu* vidéo).

----------


## Siona

> Un petit truc de DDO : la Dimension Door (abrégé DD). C'est un sort qui perment de retourner à l'entrée du donjon (dedans, pas dehors). Pratique de temps en temps.


Une evac quoi.

En attendant, c'est reparti pour la 4ème ou 5ème fois, je sais plus.


S'êtes un peu pâle, ça va ?


Une grosse lèche.


Toujours aussi bon de se balader dans l'Ishimura, même si le manque d'aléatoire n'aide pas pour la rejouabilité, un mode avec pop permanent serait sympa pour le 2.

----------


## Logan

> un mode avec pop permanent serait sympa pour le 2.


Au secours  ::O:

----------


## Siona

> Au secours


De quoi ?

----------


## Agathia

Quelques screens de la province de Chosain :








Po-sha, le boss de la pagode que l'on pouvait voir sur un de mes anciens screens.


Une armure superbe:


J'aimerais tellement pouvoir bouger mon perso du centre de l'écran et changer le field of view pour faire de beaux screens...  :Emo:

----------


## ikarad

> Quelques screens de la province de Chosain :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/01c...083f3e66b9.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/299...63b4ddce20.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6bd...3424d08b14.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e60...ab355c3682.jpg
> 
> ...


C'est mignon.

----------


## Dorak

Mais ça rame dur.

----------


## Agathia

> Mais ça rame dur.


J'ai réglé un peu certains trucs et je suis à 30FPS la plupart du temps, donc ça va, pour un MMO c'est parfaitement acceptable.

Les pilliers du ciel, une instance en hauteur!
















Et non, on ne peut pas lourder les mobs par dessus bord, malheureusement!

----------


## Rikimaru

> Quelques screens de la province de Chosain :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/01c...083f3e66b9.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/299...63b4ddce20.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6bd...3424d08b14.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e60...ab355c3682.jpg
> 
> ...


C'est très jolie  ::wub::  vivement que je quitte Tortage.

----------


## Genchou

::O:  .... Kratos ?  :tired:

----------


## Agathia

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6f7...8c5af7753d.jpg
> 
> 
>  .... Kratos ?


Ahah  :^_^: 

Oui de face la ressemblance est frappante  ::P: 

En tout cas le challenge est relevé! Les nouvelles instances sont loin d'être simples! Ça tape dur, y a des strats à comprendre... Mais c'est un vrai plaisir d'être avec 5 autres joueurs et de réfléchir à comment faire!

On avait raté un boss, en fait on est passé là dessous:


Le truc c'est qu'on avait pas vu qu'on pouvait grimper, on s'est donc empressé de le faire pour voir le boss qui nous attendait en haut:


Le voila le petit salopiaud avec ses chauves souris!


Bientôt Kara Korum, la zone où il fait bon vivre, où la joie se lit sur les visages des locaux!

D'ailleurs j'aimerai bien voir le coup du donjon plongé dans le noir à la DDO dans AoC  :Bave:

----------


## Projet 154

Essai sans mode fenêtré : ça va encore mais si vous avez une résolution supérieure à 1024*768, oubliez.

Inspection surprise!!
Déjà des morts à l'entrée du Diablo's Night Club : en voilà qui a dû abuser des boissons.
Maintenant ça va chier avec mon gros marteau. 


"Je ne fait que repasser. J'ai laissé mon cadavre à l'intérieur." Le début d'une longue série...le videur ne bronche même pas.


Le patron, très en colère parce que j'ai massacré ses invités pour cause d'abus de stupéfiants en masse et de trafics d'armes. "Tu va le sentir passer mon million de points de vie!"


Au final, le nettoyage est terminé, après ouatmille résurrections.
Demain c'est vacances à la montagne. (1 life point de restant  ::P:  )

----------


## Logan

> De quoi ?


Le fait de souhaiter le repop permanent des monstres dans un jeu, qui plus est dans Dead Space. C'est vraiment un truc que j'abhorre et qui peut complètement me faire détester un jeu, aussi bon soit-il ( syndrome Stalker ).

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> J'ai réglé un peu certains trucs et je suis à 30FPS la plupart du temps, donc ça va, pour un MMO c'est parfaitement acceptable.
> 
> Les pilliers du ciel, une instance en hauteur!


C'est carrément impressionnant, pas seulement pour un mmo.  ::O:

----------


## Siona

> Le fait de souhaiter le repop permanent des monstres dans un jeu, qui plus est dans Dead Space. C'est vraiment un truc que j'abhorre et qui peut complètement me faire détester un jeu, aussi bon soit-il ( syndrome Stalker ).


En même temps c'est pas un pop seconde que j'attends, mais plus un ou plusieurs monstres qui reviennent toutes les X minutes, c'est supposé être infesté et là une fois les monstres tués et les scripts terminés, plus rien, j'trouve ça dommage, surtout qu'avec les sons on sait que ça grouille tout le temps.

Ensuite j'ai parlé d'un mode, difficulté ou option, donc si on aime pas ben on a le choix  :;): .

Et si tu veux tout savoir je suis pas fan non plus généralement, mais justement dans Dead Space je trouverais ça cool (enfin je crois  :^_^: ).

----------


## OhMe

*Thief II The Metal Age*



Au fond de l'église des Mécanistes, un robot à vapeur géant fait la ronde.


Ce garde a beau signaler ma présence avec force cris d'effroi, la barman ne l'écoute même pas. Faut dire, le garde est complètement beurré.


Ces deux robots mécaniques tentent d'établir une conversation à l'aide des quelques bouts de phrases destructurés qu'ils ont en mémoire dans leurs circuits à vapeur. Une séquence bouleversante d'humanité.


Ces trois gardes sont tout bonnement allergiques à l'eau. Tragique.


Un début de niveau totalement envoûtant au milieu d'une forêt vaporeuse pleine de fantômes. La piste musicale sublime participe beaucoup à l'immersion.


_Paranoïa_


Une réplique de village ewok, avec des hommes-singes qui séjournent dans des arbres.


Ça me rappelle le papier-peint boisé de la chambre de mes parents.

----------


## tim987

Voilà un jeu que je viens de découvrir. Il est magnifique et propose vraiment tout ce que j'attends (pour l'instant) d'un jeu de stratégie spatial. Je n'ai fait que les 3 premières missions mais le potentiel s'avère énorme. Comment j'ai pu louper la sortie de ce jeu  ::O:  . En tout cas, ça me rend d'autant plus triste de savoir que la suite ne sortira jamais.  ::(: 



*Fapfapfap*



Machine en avant !



Le Ronin tente de s'échapper, il est temps de passer à des coups aux buts après les semonces.



Des combats spatiaux à faire pâlir d'envie, Jean-Michel Jarre himself.

----------


## Jean Pale

Saint Row 2. Je poursuis les gens avec une poubelle dans les mains afin de leur faire un compliment. Très beau jeu.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lt Anderson

Une longue et profonde discussion se prépare...


---------- Post ajouté à 22h49 ----------




> *Thief II The Metal Age*
> 
> 
> http://i751.photobucket.com/albums/x...eeee/LOL/9.jpg
> Au fond de l'église des Mécanistes, un robot à vapeur géant fait la ronde.
> 
> http://i751.photobucket.com/albums/x...eee/LOL/10.jpg
> Ce garde a beau signaler ma présence avec force cris d'effroi, la barman ne l'écoute même pas. Faut dire, le garde est complètement beurré.
> 
> ...


Toujours aussi beau...
Tu tourne sous Seven? Vista?
Et comment?
Sous XP il n'a jamais fonctionné et par dépits j'ai pas tenté sous Vista.  ::|:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Le monsieur il dit qu'il a froid...

----------


## Icekerra

*Age of Conan*

C'est zouli tout plein !

----------


## Dolcinni



----------


## jujupatate



----------


## OhMe

> Toujours aussi beau...
> Tu tourne sous Seven? Vista?
> Et comment?
> Sous XP il n'a jamais fonctionné et par dépits j'ai pas tenté sous Vista.



Seven.

http://www.ttlg.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121449
http://forums.eidosgames.com/showthread.php?t=76531
http://forums.creative.com/t5/Window...539930738B3A96

Avec Vista la marche à suivre est la même. Chez moi le jeu tourne comme un charme avec une spatialisation des effets sonores EAX épatante. 

Après j'enchaîne sur DEUS EX (mieux vaut tard que jamais).

----------


## Narushima

> 


¬_¬

----------


## Naith

Combo sur les MMO : *Lineage II*.

----------


## Le Glaude

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/e14efc9...7d21dd3f4e.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/4158d30...0144c4aaee.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/0764739...b222bd97ed.jpg


Tin', je le croyais pas si joli. ::o:

----------


## Rikimaru

*Age of conan* 

La bourse ou la merde!



Jolie l'épouvantaille.



Alors qui à la plus grosse ?

----------


## Naith

> Tin', je le croyais pas si joli.


Pour un jeu de 2004 il reste tout à fait correct, avec le bon nombre d'améliorations graphiques qu'il a reçu. Après ce sont essentiellement les textures qui sont magnifiques, surtout avec le parti pris du "réalisme-manga".

Screen ingame (puisqu'on m'avait déjà fait la remarque : le nom du jeu vient du système de "replay") : 





Et celui-ci qui n'est pas de moi :

----------


## Froyok

> un mode avec *poop* permanent serait sympa pour le 2.


 ::mellow:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 04h13 ----------




> Ahah 
> 
> Oui de face la ressemblance est frappante 
> 
> En tout cas le challenge est relevé! Les nouvelles instances sont loin d'être simples! Ça tape dur, y a des strats à comprendre... Mais c'est un vrai plaisir d'être avec 5 autres joueurs et de réfléchir à comment faire!
> 
> On avait raté un boss, en fait on est passé là dessous:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/047...97101fdd1c.jpg
> 
> ...


Mec, je te retrouve sur skype, il m'en faut plus de ce coin la !  ::O:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Seven.
> 
> http://www.ttlg.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121449
> http://forums.eidosgames.com/showthread.php?t=76531
> http://forums.creative.com/t5/Window...539930738B3A96
> 
> Avec Vista la marche à suivre est la même. Chez moi le jeu tourne comme un charme avec une spatialisation des effets sonores EAX épatante. 
> 
> Après j'enchaîne sur DEUS EX (mieux vaut tard que jamais).


Merci.  ::):

----------


## tim987

Au secours du Hawking pris à parti par deux vaisseaux ennemis.



Concentration des tirs sur les armes du vaisseau ennemi afin de le rendre inoffensif.



Vaisseau alien volé dans une station ennemi.



Bang, on les a eus !



Le vaisseau alien fraîchement volé près d'un vortex, trou de ver.

----------


## Anton

Me donne envie de le relancer, tout ça  :tired: 
:biencontentquelescracksexistentpourpouvoirjouerau  xjeuxachetésmaiscambriolés:

----------


## Nono

> Essai sans mode fenêtré : ça va encore mais si vous avez une résolution supérieure à 1024*768, oubliez.


J'ai regardé le patchnote du 1.13, et je ne comprends pas tout, mais ça parle d'affichage :



> - Support for blit scaling in windowed mode. The game can now be
>   maximized to the largest 4:3 resolution supported (hooray widescreen users).
> - Added the windows system buttons to the game window (MIN, MAX, CLOSE).
> - Added new command line parameter '-nofixaspect' which allows users to
>   not fix the aspect ratio to 4:3 when maximizing in windowed mode.

----------


## znokiss

> :biencontentquelescracksexistentpourpouvoirjouerau  xjeuxachetésmaiscambriolés:


 :^_^: 
I lol'd.

----------


## mrFish

edit : :newpageboobpwnage:

----------


## tim987

Après le viol de mes rétines sur Saint Rows 2, ça fait du bien de se lancer un petit GTA 4.

----------


## Anton

Ouais mais sur _Saints Row 2_, ton métro là, tu peux le faire péter, voire même chuter de son rail aérien, s'écrasant en bas en explosant sur la circulation, et toc  :Cigare:

----------


## tim987

:tired:

----------


## Anton

Bof.

----------


## Genchou

La texture des toits est répétitive  :tired:

----------


## DarzgL

En plus il s'explose même pas sur la route.

----------


## tim987

:tired: 






Protection du convois et plus spécifiquement du _Manatus_ qui prend cher.



Il a tellement pris cher qu'il a dû procéder à son évacuation.  ::ninja:: 



Vaisseau Terrien qui à son tour prend cher mais cette fois de la part de mon _AngelWing_.  :B): 



Cool space-ships don't look at explosions.



Je savais que j'aurais pas dû sniffer de la coke avant de prendre mon quart.

----------


## ikarad

mod pour crysis : aquarium
http://blogs.wefrag.com/Douceur/2010...solo-crysis-9/

C'est vraiment magnifique je trouve

----------


## Sk-flown

> mod pour crysis : aquarium
> http://blogs.wefrag.com/Douceur/2010...solo-crysis-9/
> 
> C'est vraiment magnifique je trouve
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/2/3/1/a/7/th...e89ba71d28.jpghttp://pix.wefrag.com/i/2/f/3/3/4/th...00862af56a.jpg
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/b/a/9/d/6/th...a12aa333d4.jpg


C'est là qu'on voit que les Allemands de Crytek manque de mappeur de talents, ils ont fait un super moteur mais après les environnements manquent de génies, un environnement sub-aquatique comme celui-là aurait eu son petit effet.

----------


## Say hello

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/051...9f8782a57c.jpg
> 
> Protection du convois et plus spécifiquement du _Manatus_ qui prend cher.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/262...81a07c2ac5.jpg
> 
> Il a tellement pris cher qu'il a dû procéder à son évacuation. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/021...4db9c7f0ba.jpg
> ...


La texture des toits est répétitive.  ::ninja::

----------


## saddysally

*GTA IV*

J'ai trouvé comment désaxer la caméra alors j'suis contente.  ::P: 


It's a strike! Genetically modified. Yeah baby!



Car-jack acrobatique.



White pigs can't shoot.



That's all folks! Ou, comme dirait Eddie Low :

----------


## lokideath

Ah ah, sympa  :^_^:

----------


## Belhoriann

Les 2 premières sont êunôrmes !

----------


## tim987

La paire de lunettes bobo qui s'envole est un détail qui tue quand même. Excellent.

----------


## Okxyd

> La paire de lunettes bobo qui s'envole est un détail qui tue quand même. Excellent.


C'est la R* touch ça  :Cigare:  !

----------


## Genchou

Les Khergits attaquent ! Nous ne sommes que 80 contre les 140 fiers chevaucheurs des steppes (mais comme l'IA est un peu stupide ça devrait l'faire  ::ninja:: )

On va les inciter à charger, tout encuirassés qu'on est, on va encaisser


Et c'est la mêlée ! Un beau geste de la part des Irlandais, qui s'emparent du ballon sous l'oeil médusé de l'adversaire !


Le rugby, un sport cher en chevaux

----------


## Logan

Fais gaffe par contre, tes soldats sont en train de se faire chier dessus par des pigeons fluos  ::o:

----------


## Genchou

::XD::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Un horrible meurtre a eu lieu aujourd'hui à Liberty City. L'auteur a massacré sa victime sans que personne n'intervienne !



L'individu est activement recherché pour une interview en avant première !

----------


## Genchou

Grand Dieu, quand je pense que je passe souvent de ce côté de la ville ! Mais que fait la police ?

----------


## Skouatteur

Elle avait cheaté en LAN?  ::P:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Un horrible meurtre a eu lieu aujourd'hui à Liberty City. L'auteur a massacré sa victime sans que personne n'intervienne !
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...3-52-36-92.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...3-53-21-46.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...3-54-23-31.jpg
> L'individu est activement recherché pour une interview en avant première !
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...3-55-36-07.jpg


Je m'excuse mais les 3 premiers screens c'est de la merde.





Encore une bonne raison de détester GTA.


Fin du trollage.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Les Khergits attaquent ! Nous ne sommes que 80 contre les 140 fiers chevaucheurs des steppes (mais comme l'IA est un peu stupide ça devrait l'faire )
> 
> On va les inciter à charger, tout encuirassés qu'on est, on va encaisser
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b40...179d0b515e.jpg
> 
> Et c'est la mêlée ! Un beau geste de la part des Irlandais, qui s'emparent du ballon sous l'oeil médusé de l'adversaire !
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a04...88d70c5b70.jpg
> 
> Le rugby, un sport cher en chevaux
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d99...92842a0fc5.jpg


Faut dire qu'un Kerghit qui charge un lancier est un kerghit mort.

----------


## Caparzo

The Black Mirror 2 !  ::wub::

----------


## Cyrop

_Tu cherches la merte mon canard ?_

----------


## Genchou

Vieille screen ça

----------


## JulLeBarge

Allods permet de créer des personnages féminins pas moches du tout...


Mis à part ça, je n'ai pas trouvé pour le moment un grand intérêt à ce jeu, que je pense désinstaller sous peu  :tired:

----------


## Le Glaude

Ciel ! Un cul ! ::o:

----------


## Tyler Durden

On commence par des nichons on fini par un cul. Cette page est un scandale !

----------


## Narushima

Un peu de bon goût, avec Mad Skill Motocross.
Assez marrant, du motocross avec de la physique et assez joli :

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## Suislide

*Le dernier Remnant*

Quelques screen du début du jeu. Une autre fournée avec des combats par la suite ...


*Arrivée en ville ...*


*La plus belle fille des alentours (il paraitrais).*



*Un souk plutôt louche.*



*Mes soupçons étaient fondés, vente de drogues en tout genre.*

----------


## Silver

- I believe you can fly.


- Oh un bug ! (éjecté d'une voiture après un coup de nitro une fois dans l'eau)


- Une amitié très... virile.


- Unis dans l'adversité (spoil).  ::cry:: 


Spoiler Alert! 


http://tof.canardpc.com/view/f2ea1bc...d45621768f.jpg



- Merde, des teletubbies !

----------


## LeBabouin

> mod pour crysis : aquarium
> http://blogs.wefrag.com/Douceur/2010...solo-crysis-9/
> 
> C'est vraiment magnifique je trouve
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/2/3/1/a/7/th...e89ba71d28.jpghttp://pix.wefrag.com/i/2/f/3/3/4/th...00862af56a.jpg
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/b/a/9/d/6/th...a12aa333d4.jpg


Merci pour le lien, je vais faire chauffer la carte réseau.
Et désolé pour le jpeg à 400 kilos, c'est histoire de pas poster sans screen.

----------


## Valkyr

> Voilà un jeu que je viens de découvrir. Il est magnifique et propose vraiment tout ce que j'attends (pour l'instant) d'un jeu de stratégie spatial. Je n'ai fait que les 3 premières missions mais le potentiel s'avère énorme. Comment j'ai pu louper la sortie de ce jeu  . En tout cas, ça me rend d'autant plus triste de savoir que la suite ne sortira jamais.


Sign the petition! Tu as même une vidéo de démo du 2, sortie il y a bien longtemps...

Sinon essaye le mode manuel pour contrôler tes vaisseaux dans Nexus, c'est encore meilleur ! Ça doit être le bouton "main" dans les trois en bas à gauche. Tu peux contrôler les cibles de _chacune_ des armes de tes vaisseaux, éteindre certains systèmes pour économiser de l'énergie (par exemple pour en envoyer plus aux boucliers), régler la vitesse exacte de tes vaisseaux...

Un autre tip que je n'ai découvert que par hasard, tu peux poser des navpoint avec N (si ma mémoire est bonne), un must-have pour positionner tes vaisseaux.


Rah ça me donne envie de le réinstaller !

----------


## tim987

> Sign the petition! Tu as même une vidéo de démo du 2, sortie il y a bien longtemps...
> 
> Sinon essaye le mode manuel pour contrôler tes vaisseaux dans Nexus, c'est encore meilleur ! Ça doit être le bouton "main" dans les trois en bas à gauche. Tu peux contrôler les cibles de _chacune_ des armes de tes vaisseaux, éteindre certains systèmes pour économiser de l'énergie (par exemple pour en envoyer plus aux boucliers), régler la vitesse exacte de tes vaisseaux...
> 
> Un autre tip que je n'ai découvert que par hasard, tu peux poser des navpoint avec N (si ma mémoire est bonne), un must-have pour positionner tes vaisseaux.
> 
> 
> Rah ça me donne envie de le réinstaller !


 
Merci pour les conseils  :;):  . Je faisais déjà presque tout_ a mano_ mais le coup des navpoints je connaissais pas. Faut pas hésiter à le réinstaller, je pense qu'il doit être toujours sympa à recommencer. En tout cas j'ai pas mal avancé dans la campagne depuis et ça je m'en lasse pas. Dommage qu'il y'a tant de jeux à faire en parallèle avec si peu d'heures dans une journée  ::|: .

Je jetterais un coup d'oeil à la pétition, mais je ne suis pas fan de ce genre de truc par principe et de façon plus général, mais un coup d'oeil ne peut pas faire de tords.

----------


## silverragout

C'était juste.

----------


## Nykhola

> C'est la R* touch ça  !


Et la, qu'un adorateur de SR2 vienne encore nous dire que son jeu est supérieur...  :^_^:

----------


## Slayertom

En voila une façon intéressante de porter une guitare.

----------


## etherealwtf

> C'était juste.
> 
> http://uppix.net/8/d/1/a57fb3dac01fd...b6fff8b3tt.jpg


c'était moins une  ::ninja::

----------


## Genchou

Old stuff is old



EDIT : hé ouais, un gnome, démoniste de surcroit. Vous pouvez dire c'que vous voulez j'vous entends pas, lalalalalalalaLALALALALALA

----------


## Silver

> Et la, qu'un adorateur de SR2 vienne encore nous dire que son jeu est supérieur...


Dans SR2 quand tu tabasses quelqu'un dans la rue il peut y avoir un passant qui sort son téléphone pour venir prendre une photo.  :Cigare: 
Et dans SR2 il y a des nudistes exhibitionnistes qui montre leur ... aux passants.

----------


## Dark Fread

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/27f...4812846148.jpg

----------


## Narushima

> http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/...15/fear460.jpg


Le nom du jeu !

----------


## terciperix

> Le nom du jeu !


Fear 2 ?

----------


## ducon

Doom 2 + Speed of Doom :

map12 le comité d’accueil chaud chaud chaud


map12 quelques étages plus haut


map12 le secret tout en haut


map12 c’est rouge pour ceux qui en avaient marre du vert


map12 la fin

----------


## Aleas

Yes I can !

----------


## war-p

Comment t'arrives à faire le cobra?

----------


## Morgoth

Tu décroches.

----------


## Aleas

Ou alors tu édite un certain fichier.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Nykhola

Qui te dit qu'il n'est pas arrivé sur le dos, ras de la mer, et qu'il remonte la ?
Si je dis pas de betises, c'est un F18, et il est pas équipé pour le vol vectoriel le bestiau...  ::):

----------


## Morgoth

Plutôt un Su-27 / 33. Et il a même pas la PC. Bizarre pour une telle remontée...

----------


## RUPPY

Two worlds

Plutôt sympa et mignon comme jeu


Mais les NPCs ont tous un balai dans l'oignon



Mais le top, ce sont les doublages en VF....rien que pour ça, le jeu vaut le coup....j'ai rarement entendu un truc aussi pitoyable...j'en rigole tout seul devant mon écran parfois : Tonton Roger et Tata Simone feraient meiux que ça...franchement, on atteint des sommets

Je l'affirme bien haut ; ils jouent mal  ::P:

----------


## war-p

> Ou alors tu édite un certain fichier.


Leeeeequeeeel? ::rolleyes::

----------


## KiwiX

> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...8-25-11-86.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...7-48-01-75.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...8-23-45-62.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...8-26-37-22.jpg


J'aime tes screens.




> Yes I can !
> 
> http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/v...g?t=1274288055
> 
> http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/v...g?t=1274288080


Putain, toi aussi  ::o:

----------


## Caparzo



----------


## BlueTemplar

Enclave ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Strife

Dragon Age DLC 2 the return!

----------


## Octocat

Je viens de découvrir "Giants Citizen Kabuto", un jeu d'action à la troisième personne (ou première personne comme on veut on peut choisir) rempli d'humour.  :Bave: 

Apparemment il y a 3 campagnes pour 3 factions différentes, pour l'instant j'ai pu tester que la première, ou je suis un Meccas et je peux me composer une petite équipe et donner des commandes.  ::P: 

Séance infiltration de base avec mon kit de déguisement buisson :



Objectif réussi, trouver la femme d'un "Smartie" :



Des scéances de gunfight bien bourrine :



Non mais lisez moi les objectifs et les conseils de missions :





Comment j'ai fais pour rater ce jeu ? En plus la VF est formidable, c'est compatible Seven, et ça accepte les résolutions 16/9 16/10...  ::wub::

----------


## chenoir

Ouaip, il est absolument génial, c'est un crime de le rater.

"TIMMYYYYYYYYYYY"

----------


## Caparzo

J'adore la voix VF des Smartie's ! Je me souviendrai toujours du "Bonjour bonjour  :^_^: "

----------


## M.Rick75

"Saluuuttt papaaaaa!"




> Giants (...)Apparemment il y a 3 campagnes pour 3 factions différentes


Ouep, la deuxième change pas mal et est vachement bien (j'en dis pas trop). La troisième est la moins réussie mais reste sympathique... (avec la dernière course, aussi, de jetski où je m'étais arraché quelques cheveux je crois).

----------


## Valkyr

> Je jetterais un coup d'oeil à la pétition, mais je ne suis pas fan de ce genre de truc par principe et de façon plus général, mais un coup d'oeil ne peut pas faire de tords.


Bof tu es pas obligé de la signer, de toute manière c'est bel et bien mort il me semble... Au moins regarde la vidéo qu'ils montrent, c'est juste dément.

----------


## tim987

Oui oui, j'avais déjà quelques vidéos de rendus prévus pour Nexus 2, c'est pour ça que je suis tristesse de voir que c'est un projet mort-né, avec un premier jeu de qualité mais boudé par le public.  :Emo:  Dommage, car pour un premier titre, le studio avait sorti un truc qui tenait la route et changeait un peu malgrès une dificultée pas toujours évidente.

----------


## touriste

Rhaa et l'accent allemand des soldats, ce jeu est une perle :D

----------


## Hereticus

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8b1...854337f0f4.jpg
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7dd...4ab1edfc2e.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/873...1b72d00cb6.jpg


C'est quoi le nom de ce petit jeu ? :D

----------


## Froyok

::O: 

http://forum.beyond3d.com/showthread.php?t=56609
http://morrowind2009.wordpress.com/

J'vais craquer, j'vais craquer, j'vais craquer, j'vais craquer, j'vais craquer, j'vais craquer, j'vais craquer, j'vais craquer, j'vais craquer, j'vais craquer, j'vais craquer, j'vais craquer...
Haaaaaaaaaa, bodayl, bon je le réinstalle.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

This look Photoshopped.  :tired:

----------


## MrGr33N

> This look Photoshopped.


Pas sur... Pour avoir joué à Morrowind avec le MGE, ça vaut le détour (par contre, ça me bouffait plus de ressources qu'Oblivion  ::huh:: ), le reste, c'est du mod qui passe les textures en hd et qui modifie les shaders, si j'ai tout bien suivi.

Putain, Morrowind comme ça, c'est beauuuuuuu !  ::wub::

----------


## Froyok

> This look Photoshopped.


Du tout, des mods ont vraiment ré-haussé les niveau dans morrowind.  :;): 
Bon allez, je vais squatter le topic des mods pour morrowind...

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Pas sur... Pour avoir joué à Morrowind avec le MGE, ça vaut le détour (par contre, ça me bouffait plus de ressources qu'Oblivion ), le reste, c'est du mod qui passe les textures en hd et qui modifie les shaders, si j'ai tout bien suivi.
> 
> Putain, Morrowind comme ça, c'est beauuuuuuu !


Le Depth of field il est d'origine ?

Parce que si oui...  ::O: 

edit: ah bah oui apparement le mod le rajoute...  ::O: ²

wouahou...

----------


## Froyok

> Le Depth of field il est d'origine ?
> 
> Parce que si oui...


Meuh non, rajouté bien entendu.

----------


## Nelfe

Impressionnant  ::O: 

:tentlangoureusementlamainversonboîtierdeMorrowin  d:

----------


## Froyok

> Impressionnant 
> 
> :tentlangoureusementlamainversonboîtierdeMorrowin  d:


J'ai découvert ça : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6friX...eature=related
Download en cours.  ::O:

----------


## Hereticus

> http://www.imagebanana.com/img/gs673g/morro3.jpg
> http://www.imagebanana.com/img/thlg0mb5/dof9.jpg
> http://www.imagebanana.com/img/tgzubkmi/dof7.jpg


J'avoue que pour le coup je regrette de trouver ce jeu incroyablement soporifique  ::O: .

----------


## Froyok

> J'avoue que pour le coup je regrette de trouver ce jeu incroyablement soporifique .


 ::mellow:: 
Tu préfère oblivion c'est ça ?  :tired:

----------


## Hereticus

> Tu préfère oblivion c'est ça ?


Non c'est encore pire , et fallout 3 c'est avec full mod que j'arrive à bien l'aprécier. Mais c'est pas un reproche que je fais à morrowind hein moi je vous envie de réussir à jouer la dessus sans sombrer dans un gros dodo  ::): Sérieusement je vous envie j'ai même bien essayé 20 fois de m'y mettre à ce jeu tellement j'en avais eu des bons retours .. mais non pas moyen  ::sad:: .

----------


## Morgoth

Bah c'est un RPG quoi. On commence avec une puissance digne d'un bébé-rat. Forcément, ça, plus le fait que l'on se traîne comme pas permis s'pas très intéressant.

Après par contre...


De toute façon Morro' ça roxxe épices et tout.

----------


## Narushima

> This look Photoshopped.


D'où l'intérêt d'utiliser sa langue maternelle. Faire moins de fautes.

----------


## Dark Fread

> http://www.imagebanana.com/img/gs673g/morro3.jpg
> http://www.imagebanana.com/img/thlg0mb5/dof9.jpg
> http://www.imagebanana.com/img/tgzubkmi/dof7.jpg


La vache  ::O:  Par contre ça a l'air ultra gourmand : 




> Performance is very good and I am able to reach circa 25 – 35 fps at  1920x1200, 16xAF, 4xAA on a i920 @ 4GHz, Radeon 4870X2  (Cat10.2/Crossfire Disabled) and Windows 7 x64.


J'appelle pas exactement ça des performances very good  :tired:

----------


## Nelfe

Bah pour Morrowind qui n'est pas très nerveux comme jeu, c'est amplement suffisant.

----------


## kayl257

J'ai jamais reussi à installé MGE sur mon 7 64bits  :Emo:

----------


## Khalimerot

> Je viens de découvrir "Giants Citizen Kabuto", un jeu d'action à la troisième personne (ou première personne comme on veut on peut choisir) rempli d'humour. ......


Mon nom c'est AKMED , mais vous pouvez m'appelez timmy!  :^_^: 
terrible ce jeux...je vais me le réinstaller ce soir tiens , j'y est plus touché depuis l'époque de ma Geforce 3 TI500

----------


## Hereticus

> Mon nom c'est AKMED , mais vous pouvez m'appelez timmy! 
> terrible ce jeux...je vais me le réinstaller ce soir tiens , j'y est plus touché depuis l'époque de ma Geforce 3 TI500


J'avoue  ::P:  faudrait que j'arrive à me le chopper :D et puis direct sur mon netbook et je m'amuserai bien dans le train en allant au boulot  ::): .

----------


## war-p

> J'ai jamais reussi à installé MGE sur mon 7 64bits


Moi ça marche chez moi, mais j'ai pas d'herbe et j'ai de sérieuses baisse de frame rate à certains endroit... Sinon les sceens font un peu fake, mais bon...

----------


## Froyok

Gloups.  ::O: 

C'est toujours du Morrowind...  ::mellow::

----------


## kayl257

Allez empresse toi de faire un super tuto avec tous ces mods qu'on vienne balancer nos screens ici!

----------


## Froyok

> Allez empresse toi de faire un super tuto avec tous ces mods qu'on vienne balancer nos screens ici!


Je bidouille en ce moment même, je vous fait ça !  :;):

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Non c'est encore pire , et fallout 3 c'est avec full mod que j'arrive à bien l'aprécier. Mais c'est pas un reproche que je fais à morrowind hein moi je vous envie de réussir à jouer la dessus sans sombrer dans un gros dodo Sérieusement je vous envie j'ai même bien essayé 20 fois de m'y mettre à ce jeu tellement j'en avais eu des bons retours .. mais non pas moyen .



Ouai pareil, jamais réussi a rentrer vraiment dedans.


Sans doute a cause du fait que Bethesda n'a jamais compris a quoi pouvait bien servir un scénariste.


Sinon les screens sont impressionnats.

----------


## Hereticus

> Ouai pareil, jamais réussi a rentrer vraiment dedans.
> 
> 
> Sans doute a cause du fait que Bethesda n'a jamais compris a quoi pouvait bien servir un scénariste.
> 
> 
> Sinon les screens sont impressionnats.


Dans un sens ça me rassure  ::): .

----------


## Froyok

> Sinon les screens sont impressionnats.


Faudrait que ça fonctionne aussi.
La je bidouille MGE, et je comprends pas pourquoi mes shaders s'activent pas...
Donc pas de godrays !  :Emo:

----------


## Froyok

:Cigare: 


Bon l'effet est encore faible, pas eu le temps de bidouiller ça.

----------


## Sk-flown

> http://uppix.net/2/3/9/65bf656d34b21...629d8b9ett.jpg
> Bon l'effet est encore faible, pas eu le temps de bidouiller ça.



"Un Farcry tout mou avec un perso qui quand il court fait un bruit de chausson qui dérape sur un parquet"

----------


## Froyok

> "Un Farcry tout mou avec un perso qui quand il court fait un bruit de chausson qui dérape sur un parquet"


Jaloux va.  :Cigare: 
Bon : ENB (color correction) + godray + dof (spécial, un peu comme celui de mirror edge)







Faut que je j'éclaircisse un peu la palette de mon ENB, car de nuit on voit rien du tout, trop sombre. Je me rappel plus, mais les lampes torche des gardes sont pas sensé éclairer la zone ?

----------


## MrGr33N

> Faut que je j'éclaircisse un peu la palette de mon ENB, car de nuit on voit rien du tout, trop sombre. Je me rappel plus, mais les *lampes* torche des gardes sont pas sensé éclairer la zone ?


Ah ouai, carrément ! Ils sont bien équipés les types de la garde !  :^_^:

----------


## Hereticus

> Ah ouai, carrément ! Ils sont bien équipés les types de la garde !


Indispensable pour retrouver les clefs du cheval  :;):  ::): .

----------


## Froyok

:tired: 

Bon, avec l'enb éclairci :


(De nuit le 2e)


(et puis j'arrête la, ça va faire "spam" mes images).

----------


## Hereticus

> Bon, avec l'enb éclairci :
> http://uppix.net/c/a/4/db711c242b804...b30dbc3btt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/c/7/d/05ecfb13806ee...3430276ett.jpg
> (De nuit le 2e)
> 
> 
> (et puis j'arrête la, ça va faire "spam" mes images).


Oula , la de nuit la lampe torche se justifie  ::O: .

----------


## mrFish

Le gamma des screenshot de morrowind à toujours été pourri.

----------


## Froyok

> Le gamma des screenshot de morrowind à toujours été pourri.


C'est prit avec fraps.
C'est pas un screenshot fait par mge ou morro.

----------


## Kamasa

> Je viens de découvrir "Giants Citizen Kabuto", un jeu d'action à la troisième personne (ou première personne comme on veut on peut choisir) rempli d'humour. 
> 
> Apparemment il y a 3 campagnes pour 3 factions différentes, pour l'instant j'ai pu tester que la première, ou je suis un Meccas et je peux me composer une petite équipe et donner des commandes. 
> 
> Séance infiltration de base avec mon kit de déguisement buisson :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ff0...824f69988f.jpg
> 
> Objectif réussi, trouver la femme d'un "Smartie" :
> ...


Le jour où des serveurs cpc ouvriront pour faire des parties multi de Giants (ben quoi ?! On peut rêver !) Je réinstalle le jeu direct  :Bave:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Le gamma des screenshot de morrowind à toujours été pourri.


Perso, je crois que plutôt que ça vient de l'ENB, j'ai jamais réussi à règler je ne sais plus quel option pour que Morrowind ne devienne pas ultra sombre  :Emo:  
Genre ton screens de nuit, Froyok, pour moi c'est encore bien trop sombre  :Emo:

----------


## Froyok

> Perso, je crois que plutôt que ça vient de l'ENB, j'ai jamais réussi à règler je ne sais plus quel option pour que Morrowind ne devienne pas ultra sombre  
> Genre ton screens de nuit, Froyok, pour moi c'est encore bien trop sombre


T'inquiète pas, je trouve ça aussi trop sombre. Faut que je bidouille ça un peu. Mais c'est assez chaud car faut passer sous photoshop modifier une p'tite image de 256*256 et faire l test ingame ensuite. Pas pratique.

----------


## Dark Fread

> T'inquiète pas, je trouve ça aussi trop sombre. Faut que je bidouille ça un peu. Mais c'est assez chaud car faut passer sous photoshop modifier une p'tite image de 256*256 et faire l test ingame ensuite. Pas pratique.


Ah, c'est à cause de la palette de couleur... Mais fait gaffe si tu actives le SSAO, ce truc ruien bien le constrast/gamma aussi  ::):

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

WipEout HD.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

tain un space shooter avec les vaisseau de wipeout ....  :Bave:

----------


## L'invité

> Perso, je crois que plutôt que ça vient de l'ENB, j'ai jamais réussi à règler je ne sais plus quel option pour que Morrowind ne devienne pas ultra sombre  
> Genre ton screens de nuit, Froyok, pour moi c'est encore bien trop sombre


Non mais toi t'aime la nuit americaine degueux aussi.  :tired:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Non mais toi t'aime la nuit americaine degueux aussi.




Pour pas trop flooder, le vieux copain San Andreas :

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Approche finale avec mon sabre terriens  ::wub:: 



 :Bave:

----------


## FreeliteSC

Quand on a trois écrans, on pilote AU MOINS un m6. :tired:

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Un, m6? mobile ? :jeux de mot de mayrde:
Non mais attend j'ai que 2 heure de temps de jeux la  :tired: 

mais je vais corriger ça (merci a ma fracture du petit doigt de pied qui m'a octroyé un week end de 4 jours  :Bave: 
Poour l'instant j'ai mon sabre de base de la campagne et reçus une rapierre (très limité pour le moment je sais pas si ça vaut le coup de la boosté pour le moment)

edith pour pas flooder :

jeux de lumière facon scar dans bsg :




 :Bave: 

Bon ok ca rend mieux en mouvement en fait  :tired:

----------


## DarzgL

Tu utilises quoi comme mod pour le cockpit ?

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> tain un space shooter avec les vaisseau de wipeout ....


Ouais, ou alors wipeout sur pc.  ::|:

----------


## ducon

Doom 2 + Speed of Doom :

map13 le début


map13 la clé rouge


map13 la clé jaune


map13 oh, un bouton


map13 fin

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Pourquoi pas mais bon... préférerais un spaceshooter.

Sinon le mod cockpit : 
http://forum.egosoft.com/viewtopic.php?t=252548

----------


## Silver

- C'est moi le chef maintenant, pigé ?


- Fin du jeu ! Générique avec un extrait de la playlist classique du jeu. Je me suis fait l'avant-dernière mission sur la Charge des Valkyries, ça poutre.  :B): 


- Nouvelle vie, nouveau départ.


- Cherchez l'erreur.


Pas un bug non, c'est simplement que l'enseigne de la station service s'est détachée après une explosion.

----------


## silverragout

> - C'est moi le chef maintenant, pigé ?
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/308...3070c0b50e.jpg


*SPOILER !!!!*

Tu montres la fin du jeu qui possède un scénario 1000 fois mieux que celui de  GTA IV.  ::o: 
Honte à toi.

----------


## Hamtarotaro

ducon, tes screen de Doom sont bien mais ton interface  ::O: .


Le ridicule ne tue pas!!! Non pas du tout!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Silver

> Honte à toi.


En même temps on s'y attend dès la première rencontre avec cette tête à claques, ce n'est pas vraiment spoiler.  ::o:

----------


## Froyok

> Le ridicule ne tue pas!!! Non pas du tout!!
> 
> http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/5...9212159031.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 ::O:  Je vais aller vomir...
(Et siouplaît, pas de imageshack, c'est de la merde, prenez UPPIX).

---

*Morrowind*

Dernière ligne droite avant mon tuto :
(Performance à améliorer, je tourne à 20 fps la... ouille, l'herbe ça consomme).




Sans ENB collor correction.


Avec ENB collor correction.









(Quand je dis que ce mod est de mauvais gout, et qu'il faut pas le mettre, hein *DarzgL* !)

----------


## Giledhil

Put... need ton tuto, ca donne envie de réinstaller Morrowind.

----------


## ducon

> ducon, tes screen de Doom sont bien mais ton interface .


Je la préfère à celle d’origine, elle est invisible quand tu joues, tu ne la vois pas même si elle est là, seulement au besoin. En plus, on peut surveiller les monstres dans les puits.

----------


## Morgoth

> Ouai pareil, jamais réussi a rentrer vraiment dedans.
> 
> 
> Sans doute a cause du fait que Bethesda n'a jamais compris a quoi pouvait bien servir un scénariste.
> 
> 
> Sinon les screens sont impressionnats.


Hum, ce Troll. Bon, autant c'est tout à fait-fait vrai pour Oubli et F3, autant pour Morro' quand même...

----------


## Anonyme2016

Hum, la quète principale, c'est un gros :nelson:.

----------


## Morgoth

Bof, en tout cas ça a plus marché chez moi que les trucs à la con de F2.  ::ninja::

----------


## ikarad

> Hum, ce Troll. Bon, autant c'est tout à fait-fait vrai pour Oubli et F3, autant pour Morro' quand même...


Il y avait un scénar dans morro? J'avais pas vu.

 Non sincèrement le scénar de morro est vraiment comme la majorité des rpgs très ras des pâquerettes mais oblivion, arena ou daggerfall ne font pas mieux..

Après le design et l'atmosphère qui se dégage du jeu est là par contre une grande réussite.

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Bof, en tout cas ça a plus marché chez moi que les trucs à la con de F2.



Oh le méchant troll de vengeance!


OH LE MECHANT§§§§

----------


## Jasoncarthes

> Il y avait un scénar dans morro? J'avais pas vu.


Je l"ai pas trouver trop naze perso,particulièrement tribunal d'ailleurs!
bien au dessus de la plupart des rpg a vrai dire (genre dragon age, le scénario mais au secours  :tired:  )

----------


## Valkyr

> Oui oui, j'avais déjà quelques vidéos de rendus prévus pour Nexus 2, c'est pour ça que je suis tristesse de voir que c'est un projet mort-né, avec un premier jeu de qualité mais boudé par le public.  Dommage, car pour un premier titre, le studio avait sorti un truc qui tenait la route et changeait un peu malgrès une dificultée pas toujours évidente.


C'est vrai que je me souviens d'une mission en particulier qui m'avait quasi fait sortir les yeux des trous. Mais c'est d'autant plus gratifiant quand tu réussis. Et puis tu sens vraiment, pour une fois, que tu as beau être le héros, tu as beau avoir un super vaisseau, ça n'empêche que ta vie est sur un fil quand tu es au milieu d'une bataille dans le vide intersidéral.

----------


## Morgoth

> Oh le méchant troll de vengeance!
> 
> 
> OH LE MECHANT§§§§


Non mais F2, le bla-bla de la vieille sorcière du début m'est passé à deux kilomètres au-dessus de la tête. Et le gameplay atroce du début du jeu m'a définitivement dégoûté. Par contre les cinématiques et la musique étaient très très sympa.

----------


## L'invité

Clair le scenar' de morrowind meme si il doit tenir sur une page est plutot bien trouve.

Apres faut avoir suivi un minimum la quete principale.
Donc je resume en spoiler :



Spoiler Alert! 


 Donc de souvenir flou l'empire vous envoie sur Morrowind pour contrôler les Dumners (elfes noirs) de Morrowind qui attendent un messi appele le Nerevarine et qui serait la reincarnation d'un de leur dieu. Vous correspondez a peu pres alors l'empire vous envoie car ca lui permettra de soumettre enfin les peuples locaux qui attendent le nerevarine. 
En continuant l’aventure on fait donc tout ce qu'avait prédit la prophétie pour se faire accepter comme le nerevarine. Et la ça devient assez ambiguë : est on un imposteur qui se fait passer pour le nerevarine en s'aidant de la prophétie, ou la prophétie était elle juste et êtes vous vraiment le nerevarine car vous avez réussi a la suivre?
Plus simplement : est-ce la venue du messie qui fait la prophétie ou la prophétie qui amène la venue du messie?

Apres j'ai eu un bug qui m'a bloque dans la quete principale donc je sais pas ce qui se passe apres etre devenu nerevarine.

----------


## Morgoth

Après tout le monde vous respecte et vous salue. Vous gagnez +1000 en charisme.  ::lol::

----------


## Froyok

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Apres j'ai eu un bug qui m'a bloque dans la quete principale donc je sais pas ce qui se passe apres etre devenu nerevarine.


 ::XD:: 

Bon j'ai jamais finit la quête principale pour ma part...
Le volcan me fait trop peur...  :Emo:

----------


## L'invité

> 


Ba ouai c'est morrowind quoi...  :Emo: 

J'ai du le lancer 4-5 fois, j'ai jamais reussi a la finir cette saloperie de quette principale.


Soit je m'eparpille comme une merde pour devenir chef des guildes, soit je me retrouve a me balader comme un con a massacrer tout le monde, soit la moitie de la map me crache dessus parce que j'ai oublie de respecter un serment que j'ai fait et que je retrouve plus ces p**** de ffringues a la con que j'avais promis de vendre, soit je me retrouve avec un bug de merde.

Un jour je le finirais! J'y crois!  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

> que je retrouve plus ces p**** de ffringues a la con que j'avais promis de vendre,


Ho putain, cette quête aussi je l'ai jamais finie, ma hantise !  ::O:

----------


## war-p

Le principe des elder scrolls quand même, c'est que le scénar, ben c'est un peu comme les Taxi, il n'y en a pas, étant donné que c'est le joueur qui fait sa propre aventure... Quoi qui a dit RP?

----------


## Cyrop

Spoiler Alert! 


Je crois qu'on doit botter le cul de la sixième maison, celle de dagoth ur qui souhaite faire de nous son vassal, le nérévarine étant la réincarnation de je sais plus qui, y'a aussi une histoire avec les outils Dwemers, le peuple qui voulait créer son dieu

. Moi j'trouvais quand même que l'histoire est assez recherchée et à un background assez imposant, après ça reste peu être décousue (un peu comme l'univers half life).

----------


## Frypolar

Je déconseille de lire les spoilers même si on est assez avancé dans le jeu, c'est bien plus intéressant de découvrir tout ça en fouillant dans les bouquins et en suivant le scénario. Ça spoile aussi un morceau de Tribunal.



Spoiler Alert! 


De ce que je me rappelle, on devient bien Nerevarine, donc un ancien gentil Dieu, trahi par ses amis Vivec, Almalexia et Sotha Sil (qui a mal vieilli d'ailleurs  ::ninja:: ). On pourra d'ailleurs se venger sans soucis même si ce n'est pas forcément écrit dans le scénario. Et puis vivec se la pète, il mérite. Pour Dagoth Ur c'est juste un ancien gentil un peu corrompu qui veut défoncer tout le monde pour se venger. On a plus d'infos ici.



Peut-être qu'il faudrait déplacer les précédents messages dans le topic Morro ?

Edit : entre Flubber qui annonce des serveurs Lead & Gold en approche et Froyok qui ressort des mods pour Morro je vais absolument rien branler ce week-end. Vous pouvez être fiers  :tired: .

----------


## tim987

Puisque Morrowind redevient à la mode avec ses mods (hohoho).

Ma premiere demie-heure de retour dans Morrowind.

----------


## Khalimerot

Euuuhh...j'ai un doute...c'est le scarabée qui est géant...ou la dame qui est toute petite??

----------


## Genchou

crabe de vase, crabe de vase. Et ouais c'est grand.

----------


## Say hello

J'ai connuuuuu des craaaabes de vase plus terrible!

----------


## tim987

Un petit test au crépuscule. J'ai viré le _Depth of field_ de myope  :tired: , l'idée est sympa, mais des réglages sont à faire. Et je fuis l'ENB series comme la peste.

----------


## Narushima

Qui a recouvert la lune d'aluminium ?

----------


## Valkyr

Bein ptin effectivement, les astronomes de Morrowind doivent pas avoir trop de difficultés dans leur boulot hein, on dirait que la lune est plus détaillée que la maison juste devant...

----------


## Morgoth

Punaise des godrays dans Morrowind. Il me faut ça.

----------


## chenoir

Bon, puisque vous pataugez dans les résumés :



Spoiler Alert! 


L'ile de Vvardenfelle est en proie à un fléau semblable à la peste. Des nuages de cendres toxiques sont rejetés par le volcan de l'ile depuis le réveil de Dagoth Ur, ancien dieu, ami du Nérévar et chef de la sixième Maison, une ancienne maison noble dunmer qui a aujourd'hui disparu. L'objectif de ce demi-dieu est de réveiller une antique arme dwemer, un titan, pour rétablir la suprématie des dunmers sur Vvardenfell et l'ensemble de la province de Morrowind. Ledit Titan (au nom imprononçable) est "alimenté" par un ancien artefact, un coeur palpitant dont tire aussi leur puissance les demi-dieu dunmer que sont Dagoth Ur, Vivec et quelques autres ancien copains.

C'est la que le joueur arrive, que l'empereur croit être la résurrection du Nerevar, le Nerévarine, afin qu'il accomplisse la prophétie et mette à bas la 6ème maison définitivement. Et c'est à nous d'accomplir ladite prophétie et de foutre le boxon dans tout ca.

.

----------


## Lapinaute

::wub::

----------


## Tyler Durden

*GTA IV*

Taxi !


Deux coups de feu, deux morts.


Passons aux choses sérieuses.


Le choc a éjecté le motard dans les cieux.


Un bon coup d'épaule et des flics qui se marrent !

----------


## Dorak

Godrays + Morrowind = WIN SIR

----------


## tim987

> Godrays + Morrowind = WIN SIR


Ouaip, et plus de 2 go de mods et de textures aussi. Dommage que certains ne soient pas compatible avec la VF  ::|: . Mais y'a pas à dire, avec tout ça, il est magnifique même pour un jeu d'aujourd'hui et je prends mon pied comme jamais sur un RPG  ::wub::  .

----------


## Genchou

Moi quand j'utilisais MGE, le ventirad de ma hd4850 s'arrêtait après 2 minutes et j'avais direct un retour windows en bonne et due forme, avec message d'erreur des drivers ATI etc. (quelle que soit la version du catalyst d'ailleurs)

----------


## tim987



----------


## KiwiX

Mais sinon, on y joue à ce jeu ? Ou c'est juste un truc pour faire du tourisme ?

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/16c...2e8a337ab7.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d40...e6b028be09.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c1b...d481cb97a5.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/acc...be83d2ed9b.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f17...a366114611.jpg
> ...


Putain mais vous êtes fous les mecs, je vois déjà en train de rejouer, sortir du bateau et entendre cette musique enchanteresse. Si seulement ça risquait pas de me prendre 3 jours pour configurer le bousin. ::|:

----------


## Morgoth

> Mais sinon, on y joue à ce jeu ? Ou c'est juste un truc pour faire du tourisme ?


Bien sûr qu'on y joue. C'est d'ailleurs le principal.

Si tu veux faire du tourisme y'a Oubli pour ça.

----------


## tim987

> Putain mais vous êtes fous les mecs, je vois déjà en train de rejouer, sortir du bateau et entendre cette musique enchanteresse. Si seulement ça risquait pas de me prendre 3 jours pour configurer le bousin.


Ben si tu as une bonne config', Froyok c'est fendu d'un chouette résumé sur quelques mods à installer pour Morrowind dans un seul fichier à télécharger (il me semble), sans compter ses explications d'installations. Ce n'est pas complet, mais pour débuter c'est déjà pas mal.




> Mais sinon, on y joue à ce jeu ? Ou c'est juste un truc pour faire du tourisme ?


Les deux .  :tired:

----------


## Hereticus

BON D'ACCORD !

Je vais réessayer d'installer morrowind .. pour la 51434 ème fois ... j'espère qu'il y a un mod pour changer les musiques histoire que je m'endorme pas  ::(: .... mais bon sang ces screens font envie... ::O:

----------


## Morgoth

POUR CHANGER LES MUSIQUES §§§ WTF ? Dans Morrowind ?!


AU BÛCHER !  ::o:

----------


## Nelfe

> POUR CHANGER LES MUSIQUES §§§ WTF ? Dans Morrowind ?!
> 
> 
> AU BÛCHER ! 
> 
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_v-acO_kk7Y...tch-701441.jpg


Pas mieux, hérétique  ::o:

----------


## war-p

Hmph, quand même à force de les entendre en boucle, ça lasse un peu, même si, il faut dire ce qui est, est sont très bien.

----------


## tim987

Changer les musiques de Morrowind.  ::O:

----------


## Froyok

> Pas mieux, hérétique


Les musique de combat sont à chier. Celle d'obli aussi.
Par contre pour l'ambiance cay gaynial !  :Bave: 

Par contre c'est quoi ton pack de texture hachedé Tim ? J'avoue que ça rend pas mal la...

----------


## Hereticus

Et bien moi c'est mon plus gros obstacle .. la musique ... ça fais un peu comme ça

npc : -_- bonjour
musique : fais dodoooo colas mon pti...
npc : -_- je vais te pourfendre -_-
npc : -_- prend ça !
joueur : mouvement ample d'une nouille tenant un sabre  "kling kling"
npc : -_- argll
joueur : marche dans de longs décors .... oh un champignon géant ... on une longue route sans rien... 
musique : fait dodo colas ...
joueur : ronfl ... ronfl ... ronfl ....

Enfin perso je sais pas comment vous faites >< mais c'est chiant parcequ'il a l'air profond pleins de quêtes géniales etc mais quel somnifère  ::(:  et je suis le premier à le regretter croyez moi !

Sinon ben je vais quand même essayer ... avec pleins de mods ça ira peut-être  ::P: .

----------


## L'invité

::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o: 

Mais... Mais... Au buchay!!!

----------


## Strife

Ton pseudo te vas comme un gant...

----------


## Morgoth

> Et bien moi c'est mon plus gros obstacle .. la musique ... ça fais un peu comme ça
> 
> npc : -_- bonjour
> musique : fais dodoooo colas mon pti...
> npc : -_- je vais te pourfendre -_-
> npc : -_- prend ça !
> joueur : mouvement ample d'une nouille tenant un sabre  "kling kling"
> npc : -_- argll
> joueur : marche dans de longs décors .... oh un champignon géant ... on une longue route sans rien... 
> ...


Bah moi c'est l'ambiance qui me porte, l'envie de me dépasser, de gagner des niveaux, de réussir des quêtes impossibles à faire pendant un certain temps, profiter des paysages, des décors, du background, des histoires diverses et variées, des musiques...

----------


## kayl257

Oué Tim balance tes mods et processus d'install!

----------


## tim987

Ah bah j'ai envoyé un MP à froyok histoire de pas pourrir cette page. Je pourrais faire un récap' plus complet sur le topic dédié, mais ça va prendre du temps faut déjà que je retrouve ce que j'ai mis.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Franchement trouver morro soporifique faut le faire exprès o_0

Fais y donc un mage, tu pourra pas t'ennuyer avec!!

Pour une fois et c'est tout à l'honneur de bethesda qu'on a pas des mages kikoo roxxor comme dans tout les autre rpgs...

----------


## kayl257

> Ah bah j'ai envoyé un MP à froyok histoire de pas pourrir cette page. Je pourrais faire un récap' plus complet sur le topic dédié, mais ça va prendre du temps faut déjà que je retrouve ce que j'ai mis.


 ::lol::

----------


## Dark Fread

Tous les ans y'a une poignée d'ahuris qui me fait réinstaller Morrowind... 
Et en plus j'aime ça  ::|:

----------


## L'invité

> Tous les ans y'a une poignée d'ahuris qui me fait réinstaller Morrowind... 
> Et en plus j'aime ça


Pareil.  :Bave: 

Et cette fois je finirais le jeu!  ::P:

----------


## Cedautinger

Jsuis en examen, c'est vraiment pas sympas de me donner envie de resortir ma boite de morrowind  ::sad::

----------


## Aleas

> Jsuis en examen, c'est vraiment pas sympas de me donner envie de resortir ma boite de morrowind


 :haha: 





En mouvement, avec le son c'est incommensurablement mieux !


Moi je suis en block  ::ninja::

----------


## Akodo

Ptain mais c'est Morrowind ça ?!  ::mellow:: 
Ça me donne envie de le réinstaller, mais comme tout le monde, je crains le temps que je vais passer à le configurer...

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Hahaha !! bande de faible.Même avecles uber graphisme de la mort next gen qui tue de la mort, je ne toucherai jamais à Morrowind. Sauf s'il existe des mods pour revoir complètement les animations. C'est ça qui m'a fait lâché le jeu à l'époque.

----------


## Akodo

> Hahaha !! bande de faible.Même avecles uber graphisme de la mort next gen qui tue de la mort, je ne toucherai jamais à Morrowind. Sauf s'il existe des mods pour revoir complètement les animations. C'est ça qui m'a fait lâché le jeu à l'époque.


C'est dommage, c'est quand même un super jeu, avec les mods et tout. J'avais adoré Bloodmoon avec son ambiance si particulière...

----------


## Pelomar

GTA IV



Now that's what I call a grand theft auto  :Cigare: 



J'aime tuer.

----------


## Morgoth

> Hahaha !! bande de faible.Même avecles uber graphisme de la mort next gen qui tue de la mort, je ne toucherai jamais à Morrowind. Sauf s'il existe des mods pour revoir complètement les animations. C'est ça qui m'a fait lâché le jeu à l'époque.


Juste pour ça ?

Hé bé...  ::O: 

Tu mériterais un bon gros nelson...

----------


## Frypolar

Il trouve la poitrine des nanas trop petite et sans animation mais il ose pas le dire.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Et puis personne s'en plaint de ces animations, vu qu'ils ont gardé les mêmes dans tous leurs jeux suivants.

----------


## gripoil

*King's bounty*


Han  ::o:

----------


## Say hello

> Juste pour ça ?
> 
> Hé bé... 
> 
> Tu mériterais un bon gros nelson...


Sans le moteur _PhysX BooBs aXXeleration_®™ accéléré par les bi-gpu (un gpu par nichon -plus de 2 pour la SF-) un jeu ne le captive pas longtemps.  ::P: 

(Et bientôt le _Mini-Skirt Engine_ pour gérer les déchirure et les plissement des petits morceaux de tissu)

----------


## Suislide

Et hop, après plusieurs heures de config et de test, mes premiers résultats concluant sur Morrowind : 






Et la ya encore aucun pack de textures. :B):

----------


## byte_a_dudule

Morrowind  ::|:

----------


## Suislide

Morrowind  :;):

----------


## Morgoth

+1.

----------


## byte_a_dudule

Mort aux ouind ! 



 ::ninja::

----------


## Pelomar

> Et hop, après plusieurs heures de config et de test, mes premiers résultats concluant sur Morrowind : 
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/114...1e876e0a8c.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7ec...d6abff8bc1.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e7d...cd40644ec4.jpgEt la ya encore aucun pack de textures.


Tain, c'est pas mal impressionnant quand même.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Juste pour ça ?
> 
> Hé bé... 
> 
> Tu mériterais un bon gros nelson...


Les animations de combats sont tellement pourris que je ressens rien en surpuissance. J'ai beau avoir une épée, hache ou n'importe quoi. Je peux pas tenir sur un jeu avec de tel animation. 

Oblivion fait bien mieux sans pour autant atteindre la perfection d'un Dark Messiah.
Alors que si je prends un jeu super vieux pas forcément beau et pixélisé toussa, et tant que les animations sont super, j'accroche énormément.

---------- Post ajouté à 21h50 ----------




> Sans le moteur _PhysX BooBs aXXeleration_®™ accéléré par les bi-gpu (un gpu par nichon -plus de 2 pour la SF-) un jeu ne le captive pas longtemps. 
> 
> (Et bientôt le _Mini-Skirt Engine_ pour gérer les déchirure et les plissement des petits morceaux de tissu)


Ca s'appelle Soul Caliboobs 4  ::):

----------


## KiwiX

Morrowind  :tired:  Y a pas des topics dédiés ? Ou alors faut arrêter de whiner dès qu'on post du ME2 / Dragon Age ou autres  :tired:  Non mais.

----------


## Morgoth

Les animations sont pourries, mais surtout, le souci c'est qu'à bas niveau on fait très peu mal. Je peux te garantir qu'à haut niveau, lorsqu'on écrase ses ennemis en un coup de marteau en pleine caboche il y a un certain sentiment de sur-puissance, même avec l'animation pourrie qui va avec.  :Cigare:

----------


## Silver

Saints Row 2

- Traduction fr : Je veux dire, j'en ai une grosse comme ça au moins.


- J'ai glissé chef.

----------


## Narushima

> Morrowind  Y a pas des topics dédiés ? Ou alors faut arrêter de *whiner* dès qu'on post du ME2 / Dragon Age ou autres  Non mais.


Se plaindre.

----------


## Erkin_

Bon, il n'y a plus de screens de Age of Conan avec des paysages asiatiques ?  :Emo:

----------


## Suislide

> Se plaindre.


Se plaindre

----------


## sylphid

Le soleil, l'odeur du gasoil...


allez encore 5 km...


Faut pas faire chier les meufs du coin...

----------


## Say hello

Merde Nolwenn est liée à l'apocalypse, je le savais depuis le début§

----------


## Agathia

> Bon, il n'y a plus de screens de Age of Conan avec des paysages asiatiques ?


C'est parti!
Un peu de Kara Korum, la zone où il fait bon vivre!




Le lieu où se cache le Basilisk:


Les nombreuses silhouettes sont des personnages figés...


Un bâtiment près du cratère qui nous empoisonne.


La forêt vivante, qui nous cloue au sol dès qu'on la traverse et nous tue.


Cette zone est un véritable cauchemar, la musique met la pression, les monstres mettent la pression (ils sont très nombreux et très violents), le paysage est dévasté, y a des mutants... C'est génial!

J'aime bien ce qu'ils ont fait cela dit, même si c'est une zone réservée aux joueurs de niveau maximum, il est TRÈS dangereux de s'y aventurer, faire les quêtes se révélant assez chaud, les monstres mettant de gros critiques bien sales qui viendraient à bout de beaucoup de gens... (Sur moi ils m'enlèvent 2000 pv sur 12000, sachant que je suis spe tank, j'ose pas imaginer sur les pauvres personnes en tissu.)
En gros une zone réservée aux gens qui ont chopé du matos de l'extension et qui jouent en groupe.

----------


## KaMy

'tain ça donnerais presque envie de craquer sa bourse, les paysages sont vraiment superbes  :Emo:

----------


## zornn

petite cap fleet 


 ::wub::

----------


## Froyok

> Hahaha !! bande de faible.Même avecles uber graphisme de la mort next gen qui tue de la mort, je ne toucherai jamais à Morrowind. Sauf s'il existe des mods pour revoir complètement les animations. C'est ça qui m'a fait lâché le jeu à l'époque.


Y'a quelques mod VO qui on refait les anims, par contre faudra surement les Camembériser, c'est ma prochaine étape avec la résolution des bugs et les textures.

----------


## MrGr33N

> petite cap fleet 
> 
> http://uppix.net/0/b/b/2bd8187a06e76...db3c5c75tt.jpg


"Petite" avec 6 titans ?  :^_^: 

Edit : 7 en fait, j'avais pas vu le Leviathan caché derrière l'Erebus.

Edit 2 : C'est un Ragnarok qui est à l'avant de la flotte ? Ça monterait à 8 ?

----------


## Erkin_

Agathia : Merci !




> 'tain ça donnerais presque envie de craquer sa bourse, les paysages sont vraiment superbes


Carrément, ça doit d'enfer de se balader dans ce jeu.

----------


## Nelfe

> Y'a quelques mod VO qui on refait les anims, par contre faudra surement les Camembériser, c'est ma prochaine étape avec la résolution des bugs et les textures.


Normalement c'est super rapide, vu qu'il n'y a aucun texte y'a juste à passer l'esp dans le camembérisateur et enregistrer. D'ailleurs je me demande si il n'y en a pas déjà sur Wiwiland.

----------


## Agathia

> Carrément, ça doit d'enfer de se balader dans ce jeu.


Oui, cela dit j'aimerai bien avoir une caméra un peu plus vivante, un peu à la witcher par exemple, qui bouge un peu quand on sprint par exemple... Ça serait vraiment sympa. Là ça fait trop "MMO", c'est un peu trop fixe, ce qui joue un peu sur l'immersion... Age of Conan, le MMO qui ferait un bon RPG solo  ::P:

----------


## Nickocko

> Two worlds
> 
> Plutôt sympa et mignon comme jeu
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/888...115b111e59.jpg
> 
> Mais les NPCs ont tous un balai dans l'oignon
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8e0...bca481c39e.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a03...503ea64d7e.jpg
> 
> ...


Besoin de mods particuliers, pour que ce jeu rende pas trop mal, ou bien la version de Gog est-elle déjà optimisée? Dans mes souvenirs, le jeu était assez moche...

----------


## Wiltjay

> 'tain ça donnerais presque envie de craquer sa bourse, les paysages sont vraiment superbes


T'fout de ma gueule?! T'as pas voulu jouer pendant toute la période gratuite et là.... !!!!! ::o:

----------


## Yshuya

> "Petite" avec 6 titans ? 
> 
> Edit : 7 en fait, j'avais pas vu le Leviathan caché derrière l'Erebus.
> 
> Edit 2 : C'est un Ragnarok qui est à l'avant de la flotte ? Ça monterait à 8 ?


Non il y en avait 7 de tête, je me suis fait bomber avant d'en arriver là moi.  ::(:

----------


## lokideath

30 années de dur labeur :

----------


## Rikimaru

*Age of conan*

----------


## KaMy

> T'fout de ma gueule?! T'as pas voulu jouer pendant toute la période gratuite et là.... !!!!!


J'ai dis presque  ::ninja:: 

Et toi poste des screens de Red Dead la j'tay cramé §

PS: Au pire tu sors l'APN  ::P:

----------


## zornn

> "Petite" avec 6 titans ? 
> 
> Edit : 7 en fait, j'avais pas vu le Leviathan caché derrière l'Erebus.
> 
> Edit 2 : C'est un Ragnarok qui est à l'avant de la flotte ? Ça monterait à 8 ?


al'heure actuelle oui petite cap fleet avec certe 8 titans mais c'est devenus la norme...

@Yshuya t'as loupé le fail de l'année, 2 groue de bombers rouge qui ce sont bombé la gueule simultanément

----------


## clence

> Non il y en avait 7 de tête, je me suis fait bomber avant d'en arriver là moi.


Ptain 7 titans comme ça à la fraiche  ::O:  Quand j'ai arreté de jouer on se demandait si Band of Brothers avait réussi à en construire un seul...

CCP va etre obligé de rajouter une classe de super-super-capital ships si ça continue  ::P:

----------


## Lennyroquai

Vu que ca délire bien au niveau tuning graphique et Morrowind (cf le topic sur Morro)

Quelques screens :

----------


## Lanari

_Ces dangereux individus participait à une manifestation écologique, j'ai du faire usage de la force pour éviter un trouble de l'ordre public._


_Protect and serve._


_Pas d'exhb devant mes boutiques, je tient un commerce respectable moi monsieur._


_Et maintenant, t'as quoi à montrer, hein ?_

----------


## Pelomar

Rainbow Six : Raven Shield

_Petit guide du parfait membre des forces spéciale_



Abattre un type dans le dos, check.



Exécution sommaire de prisonnier, check.



Vider un chargeur en full auto, check.



Balancer une lacrymo et rentrer dans la pièce sans masque a gaz, check.



Entrez, grenade et sécurisez  :Cigare:

----------


## Krogort

Ca c'était un vrais fps tactique hardcore comme on en fait plus !
Je me souvient encore de la galere pour finir les coop au mode de difficulté maximal  ::rolleyes:: 

Vu que la licence Rainbow Six est a jamais souillée, je veux un SWAT 5 ! !

----------


## Nelfe

RS : Vegas 2 est pas mal, il redore la série. Mais Raven Shield  ::love::

----------


## Anonyme2016

Il moddé graphiquement ton Raven SHield?

----------


## Pelomar

> Il moddé graphiquement ton Raven SHield?


Vanilla pur et dur, y a même pas de patch ca fait planter le jeu  ::sad:: 





J'avais oublié qu'avec le fusil a pompe, une pression sur la toucher "recharger" = une seule cartouche dans le fusil. J'avais pas l'air con en chargeant dans une salle avec une seule cartouche dans le flingue.

----------


## Morgoth

Dans IL-2, il y a plusieurs façons de faire son approche lors d'une tentative d'atterrissage, il y a celle normale, face à la piste, et la mienne...  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

> Et hop, après plusieurs heures de config et de test, mes premiers résultats concluant sur Morrowind : 
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/114...1e876e0a8c.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7ec...d6abff8bc1.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e7d...cd40644ec4.jpgEt la ya encore aucun pack de textures.


Ouais c'est joli mais tu met un bonhomme sur l'image et ça casse tout  :^_^:

----------


## touriste

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare





Non je dec', c'est F.E.A.R. the 1st

----------


## gripoil

> Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ea5...eeb0b9989c.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2ba...d4d0e01487.jpg
> 
> Non je dec', c'est F.E.A.R. the 1st
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c5a...e8598649f7.jpg
> ...


Merde !
J'avais espéré que personne ne poste des screens. Soit je reinstalle mon von vieux fear, soit je craque pour l'offre steam en esperant qu'il y ai moyen de s'amuser sur les deux stand alone ...

Hmmm non j'y jouerais pas  :tired:  Bon ... j'vais rapprocher la boite pres de l'ordi au cas où  ::ninja::

----------


## touriste

Pas si moche malgré son âge

Sinon c'est 16Go sur steam et les 2 extensions ne sont pas dissociables du jeu

----------


## silverragout

> Rainbow Six : Raven Shield


Bravo salopard, tu m'as donné envie de le réinstaller.  :Emo:

----------


## bixente

> Pas si moche malgré son âge


J'ai même tendance à trouver le premier Fear plus joli que le deuxième (certains effets sont bien plus réussis que dans sa suite).

En tout cas, niveau plaisir de jeu et gunfight, le premier Fear remporte haut la main, malheureusement  ::|: .

----------


## Raddi

Euh... non.

----------


## DarzgL

> Euh... non.


IYO.

----------


## Gekky

FEAR...

Les meilleurs Gunfights jamais vues dans un FPS pour moi. C'est nerveux, sanglant, et en difficulté max', il faut être un minimum prudent.

Quel dommage que la série soit morte dès FEAR 2 avec son design raté, ses couloirs qui empêchaient l'I.A d'utiliser des tactiques d'encerclement, et son scénar' à deux balles.

Autant l'ambiance dans ce jeu est vraiment pas effrayante, autant les gunfights sont juste jouissifs et classes.

----------


## Erkin_

Pelomar :  ::wub:: 

Bixente :

Selon moi :
Gameplay/gunfights : Fear1>Fear2
Multi : Fear1>Fear2
Graphismes/ambiance : Fear2>Fear1

----------


## Anonyme2016

Clairement.
Dans FEAR1, on s'éclate.
Dans FEAR2, on s'ennuie en repensant a FEAR1.

----------


## Raddi

FEAR 2 est moins intense dans les gunfights, et c'est tant mieux. On peut mieux profiter de l'atmosphère et le jeu y gagne énormément.

----------


## bixente

> FEAR 2 est moins intense dans les gunfights, et c'est tant mieux. On peut mieux profiter de l'atmosphère et le jeu y gagne énormément.


Parles pour toi. Moi j'achète un FPS pour éclater du zombie au shotgun et m'amuser, pas pour glander en regardant les dialogues.  :tired:

----------


## Pendah

Les bienfaits d'ENB Series.  ::): 







Les screens rendent mieux une fois agrandie. 

*PWND §*

----------


## Anonyme2016

Y'a toujours rien pour l'aliasing?


Parce que sur ces screens c'est..... ::O:

----------


## Pendah

Normalement ont peux avec ENB, c'est le même système que pour Arma II. Je vais essayer ça.  :tired: 

J'ai perdu 10 à 20 FPS mais j'ai remarqué aucune différence, toujours pas mal d'aliasing.  ::O: 

Re edit: Ah non, j'ai peut être trouvé, je test.

----------


## Pendah

Normalement ont peux avec ENB, c'est le même système que pour Arma II. Je vais essayer ça.  :tired: 

J'ai perdu 10 à 20 FPS mais j'ai remarqué aucune différence, toujours pas mal d'aliasing.  ::O: 

Re edit: Ah non, j'ai peut être trouvé, je test.



RERERE edit : Désolé pour le doubon, je me suis embrouillé.

----------


## Pelomar

Dernière petite fournée de Raven Shield et putain je m'éclate, je vais me relancer une campagne moi.



Les bots sont parfois un peu con, mais sur cette séquence ils ont fait un vrai massacre. Mention spéciale au type au premier plan avec le spas 12, il a du en buter 4 ou 5 en moins de 5 secondes.



Même séquence que le screen au dessus (chronologiquement, juste avant le massacre en fait)



J'engage en étant totalement a découvert, j'ai tout compris  :Cigare: 



Aveuglante FTW.



Oui bon là, on peut pas dire que mon assaut ait été couronné de succès  :tired:

----------


## KiwiX

Raven Shield  :Bave:

----------


## silverragout

Chavez's rules, bitch.  :B):

----------


## Raddi

> Parles pour toi. Moi j'achète un FPS pour éclater du zombie au shotgun et m'amuser, pas pour glander en regardant les dialogues.


Ben justement, n'achète pas FEAR qui est un super jeu d'ambiance, pas un FPS de décérébré.

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Y'a toujours rien pour l'aliasing?
> 
> 
> Parce que sur ces screens c'est.....


T'as un programme qui s'amuse à augmenter ta résolution pour te faire un effet d'anti-aliasing (car tu es avec une résolution beaucoup plus grosse et ton écran, quand à lui, est toujours petit...) 

Mais disons que la perte de FPS que tu as dépend de ta résolution habituel (en 1920x1200 j'ai mal...)

----------


## Pendah

Tout les screenshot sont sans aucun cheat ou hack, 

Les deux premiers screens sont contre 2 bots expert. Ont avais trop de ressources.  ::rolleyes:: 



Beaucoup trop de ressources.  :^_^: 



Sur Vimoutier contre des joueurs humain assiégés. (Y'a qu'a voir la carte.)



Une autre sur vimoutier, toujours en multijoueurs. 
Rage quit imminent.  ::P:  D'ici je pouvais pilonner leurs base à volonté, très utile contre le spam infantrie des Panzer Elites.  ::):

----------


## touriste

Ho la belle mort acrobatique



Les intros à chaque nouvelle zone, c'est par hélico ! 



Le lance-clou, c'est THE arme du jeu. Un petit slow-motion, on vise calmement chaque tête. Hop un clou chacun et admirer la décoration murale.



On comprend que certains éditeurs photoshop leur screen. Ca rend plus jolie en animation anéfé.

----------


## skyblazer

> Le lance-clou, c'est THE arme du jeu. Un petit slow-motion, on vise calmement chaque tête.


C'est un peu le truc qui m'a tué dans F.E.A.R. Le slow-motion. Dès que j'ai compris que c'était complètement abusé, j'ai arrêté de l'utiliser, parce que franchement, pouvoir au début du jeu, liquider une pièce rempli d'ennemis juste en mettant la pause et en visant calmement chaque ennemi, c'était juste trop cheaté.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Ouais mais putain, qu'est-ce que c'était classe et bien foutu!

----------


## Olipro

> c'était juste trop cheaté.


Cette phrase m'a mourru

----------


## Sk-flown

> Dernière petite fournée de Raven Shield et putain je m'éclate, je vais me relancer une campagne moi.


Hahaha bande de noob, Raven shield c'était déjà considérer comme casual a l'époque, rien ne vaut le 1er Rainbow six et surtout sa suite: Rogue Spear, ça c'était un peu plus couillu messieurs.

 :Cigare:

----------


## skyblazer

> Hahaha bande de noob, Raven shield c'était déjà considérer comme casual a l'époque, rien ne vaut le 1er Rainbow six et surtout sa suite: Rogue Spear, ça c'était un peu plus couillu messieurs.


Ouais mais maintenant, ce sont des jeux qui ont plutôt mal vieilli et à qui il manquait des possibilités très pratiques, comme l'ouverture progressive des portes.

----------


## war-p

> Hahaha bande de noob, Raven shield c'était déjà considérer comme casual a l'époque, rien ne vaut le 1er Rainbow six et surtout sa suite: Rogue Spear, ça c'était un peu plus couillu messieurs.


Hmph casu... Ouais si tu veux, sauf qu'il y a exactement les mêmes mécanismes que dans rogue spear...

----------


## Anonyme2016

*L'aube de la guerre 2.*


C'est beau un Warboss qui aime son travail.

----------


## Pelomar

> Hahaha bande de noob, Raven shield c'était déjà considérer comme casual a l'époque, rien ne vaut le 1er Rainbow six et surtout sa suite: Rogue Spear, ça c'était un peu plus couillu messieurs.


N'imp.
Le seul truc mieux sur Rogue Spear c'était de s'asseoir en tailleur pour sniper  :Cigare:

----------


## Anonyme2016

Ouai putain rogue spear, j'en ai passé des heures là dessus.

----------


## Itsulow

> Ouai putain rogue spear, j'en ai passé des heures là dessus.


Pareille, finir toute les missions co-op en mode le plus difficile en lan à deux.  :Bave: 
Putain j'me fais vieux...

----------


## skyblazer

Quelque screens de SWAT 4 pour compléter le guide du parfait policier selon Pelomar :


_Violence policière sur vieille dame innocente, check !_

_Maîtrise de l'utilisation des flashbangs, check !_

----------


## Anonyme2016

Héhé chuis en train de le réinstaller celui là  :;): .

----------


## Morgoth

SWAT4. Ce jeu a un Multi absolument incroyable, à péter un câble de stress, de tension et de difficulté.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Et moi qui l'ai jamais testé en multi... ::ninja:: 


C'est vraiment bien?

----------


## Morgoth

T'as même pas idée. J'irais pas jusqu'à dire que ça enterre tout le reste mais, diantre, l'ai-je dit ?  ::ninja:: 

Bon, je suis un gros fanboy en même temps. Mais jamais je ne me suis autant amusé en Multi, même sur TF2 / KF / FC2...

----------


## Jean Pale

> C'est vraiment bien?


C'est très sympa oui, mais pas si difficile que ça.

----------


## Morgoth

En coopération si. En PvP moins.

----------


## Jean Pale

Bof. On s'est tapé toutes les maps officielles de Swat4 et TSS, avec et sans mods entre canards il y a quelques mois. La reprise est dure, mais ça revient très (trop) vite. Sans flash et stinger en revanche ça devient plus tendu....mais ce n'est que de l'augmentation de difficulté artificielle.

----------


## skyblazer

J'ai recommencé la campagne récemment, et autant je me souvenais avoir fait certaines maps une dizaine de fois, autant là elles passent absolument toutes seules, peut-être parce que je sous-estimais les flashbangs avant, au profit des Stinger, qui j'ai l'impression sont en fait moins efficaces.

----------


## Sao

> Et moi qui l'ai jamais testé en multi...
> 
> 
> C'est vraiment bien?


Hooo que oui (attention qualité pourrave).




> Bof. On s'est tapé toutes les maps officielles de Swat4 et TSS, avec et sans mods entre canards il y a quelques mois. La reprise est dure, mais ça revient très (trop) vite.


Si je le réinstalle, on s'en refera ?

----------


## Morgoth

Hum, je dois avouer que j'y jouais en 2005 - 2006. Mais les missions en coopération étaient ardues. Enfin, ça dépendait, avec le placement aléatoire (et le comportement tant qu'on y est) des ennemis, ça pouvait bien se passer une fois et être l'enfer la seconde. Mais ça reste un jeu difficile.

Enfin, pas spécialement facile dans tous les cas. 

SWAT3 est encore pire niveau difficulté.  :Emo:

----------


## Jean Pale

En revanche, on peut faire du The Regiment en coop si vous voulez. Le jeu a tous les défauts du monde mais n'en reste pas moins excellent.

Ma première mission réussie  sur Flaming Cliff2.  :Emo:

----------


## Morgoth

Je me souviens encore du test de ce jeu sur NoFrag, ça avait l'air particulier mais pas totalement daubé pour autant.

----------


## Jean Pale

> Je me souviens encore du test de ce jeu sur NoFrag, ça avait l'air particulier mais pas totalement daubé pour autant.


Jeu moche et court (en nombre de missions), mais très très difficile. Et contrairement à Swat 4 où l'ennemi de la pièce d'à côté ne se doute de rien, sur TR les ennemis t'attendent.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Et contrairement à Swat 4 où l'ennemi de la pièce d'à côté ne se doute de rien, sur TR les ennemis t'attendent.


Euh..., c'est pas systématique la surdité dans Swat4, vu le nombre de fois où je me suis fait prendre par derrière(non ce n'est pas sale).

----------


## Jean Pale

> Euh..., c'est pas systématique la surdité dans Swat4, vu le nombre de fois où je me suis fait prendre par derrière(non ce n'est pas sale).



C'est très rare.

----------


## Froyok

> En revanche, on peut faire du The Regiment en coop si vous voulez. Le jeu a tous les défauts du monde mais n'en reste pas moins excellent.
> 
> Ma première mission réussie  sur Flaming Cliff2. 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d57...1de24976ee.jpg


Fais gaffe, t'as mis le ciel à l'envers.  ::P:

----------


## Sk-flown

> N'imp.
> Le seul truc mieux sur Rogue Spear c'était de s'asseoir en tailleur pour sniper


Et la mission du sniper dans le clocher de l'église sous la pluie, c'est du poulet?

Mission d'anthologie monsieur, j'ose le dire.

 :tired:

----------


## Anonyme2016

Tain je m'en rapelle même pas... ::sad:: 

Mais ça piquerai trop les yeux d'y rejouer maintenant je pense....

----------


## OhMe

*Thief II The Metal Age*

Lumière sur... Life of the Party, niveau culte s'il en est. Une sorte de proto-Assassin's Creed, puisqu'il s'agira de parcourir la ville en bondissant de toit en toit, puis d'infiltrer la gigantesque demeure de Karras (le méchant), puis de repartir une fois notre forfait accompli.



D'entrée de jeu on tombe sur une scène culte, montypythonesque à souhait : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suydUkhCWkM


Garrett n'est pas le seul voleur en ville, mais il reste le roi incontesté. Ce bleu-bite a fait les frais de sa tentative maladroite de bourrinage à l'épée.


De vieilles connaissances. Omniprésents dans Thief 1, absents de Thief 2 à cause de la communauté qui réclamait davantage d'infiltration, on les retrouve ici sous forme de clin d'œil furtif.


On arrive enfin devant la demeure de Karras. C'est tout simplement majestueux.


Par contre les valets de Karras sont complètement stupides et ne réagissent même pas quand je fais disparaître l'argenterie devant leurs yeux.


Un robot mécanique géant prend la pose.


Après de multiples allées et venues à travers les cinq étages du manoir, je trouve enfin le bureau de Karras. Un mégaphone m'accueille avec la voix ultra-saturée aux relents hitlériens du mégalo de service (portraituré juste derrière).


En voulant dérober les documents planqués derrière le bureau de Karras, j'ai fait sonner l'alarme sans vraiment le vouloir. Mais j'ai quand même obtenu ce qu'il me fallait, donc je suis reparti fissa dans les ruelles. Ici, va falloir jouer les équilibristes avec trois gardes aux fesses.



La démo de Thief 2 est en quelque sorte une pré-version de ce niveau : http://download.cnet.com/Thief-II-Th...-10037972.html 

Il est peu probable qu'elle tourne sous Vista / Seven, mais si vous y tenez vraiment vous pouvez toujours essayer.

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Je délire comme un idiot  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ducon

Pourquoi c’est tout flou ?

----------


## Morgoth

Parce qu'il vient de prendre un coup ?

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Bah oui ! Vous vous êtes jamais fait agressé par un chauve souris ?!  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

> Vous vous êtes jamais fait agressé par *un* chauve souris ?!


Heu, non.  ::ninja::

----------


## Strife

> Bah oui ! Vous vous êtes jamais fait agressé par un chauve *qui* souri*t* ?!


Au choix...

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Bin vous devriez  :;):

----------


## alegria unknown



----------


## Silver

- Souriez, vous êtes sciés.


- Salut les poulettes.


- Et oui, c'est moi.  :Cigare: 


- Une course poursuite à vous couper le souffle !  ::zzz::

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

*Voici Bjartmarr (aka Treith sur le fofo), le barbare qui se prend pour Spiderman.*


*Et ici, le magnifique Gnorg (aka moi), superbe chaman de l'ours level 80 en slip.*

----------


## Okxyd

Il est moche  :Gerbe:  !

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

C'toi le moche !  ::o:

----------


## RUPPY

Two Worlds

Aprés 2 heures de cheval, ça fait du bien....


Pas vraiment l'air démoniaque mon démon...il a même plutôt l'air con


J'aime bien cette armure....légèrement nacrée...les forgerons me regardent bizarrement depuis que je la porte, ils me font des petits sourires


Un cyclope en arrière-plan : une claque et je suis mort....mais je reviendrai


Qui a oublié d'éteindre la barbecue ? C'est toi Régis ?


Notez ce bon gout absolu : une armure d'ombre avec des bottes dorées

----------


## Froyok

Révélation de cette nuit :




*Le chandelier au tout début du jeu peut nous servir de torche !*  ::o: 


Bon, ça rame. Mais c'est en HD.  :B):

----------


## clence

::o:  Froyok il joue avec Scully  ::o:

----------


## byte_a_dudule

KABOOM !

----------


## Boitameuh

Paysages spatiaux :





Après une mission classique de défense de station et grâce à des pirates particulièrement lâches je récupère deux Harriers et un Faucon. Démantelés et refourgués aussitôt...

----------


## Pelomar

Ah ah perso au début du jeu j'avais capturé une dizaine d'harrier et de buster pirate que j'avais regroupé en flotte et aligné juste pour le plaisir  :B): 

(Avant de les revendre évidemment, un crédit est un crédit)

----------


## Boitameuh

Ouais apparemment ça marche pas mal d'y aller mollo sur les lasers histoire que le pilote ait le temps de se rendre. J'ai obtenu un excellent Nova Pillard comme ça, il me sert beaucoup pour les missions où un M4/M5 serait trop light.

----------


## Pelomar

Ouais mais bon, le plaisir de bourriner et d'entendre "Je ne veux pas mourir pour des..." avant que le type explose en cendre vaut son pesant de cacahouètes aussi  :Cigare:

----------


## Boitameuh

Je dois reconnaître que oui, surtout les petits Harriers qui éclatent d'un rien quand je les asticote avec tous mes lasers. Par contre cette saloperie de Xenon Px qui squatte le secteur grand échange je suis obligé de faire des détours pour l'éviter. Pour le moment...

----------


## Pelomar

Tension maximale : un terroriste, un otage, il faut abattre le premier rapidement sans qu'une balle perdue touche le second. C'est dans ces moments que Raven Shield est soit complètement jubilatoire, soit incroyablement frustrant  :Bave:

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Par ce y'a pas que Froyok qui play à Morrowind HD !

ATTENTION : Interdit aux vieux joueurs aigris !

----------


## lokideath

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d7e...8b54766578.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/25c...5f9a68a27d.jpg
> 
> Tension maximale : un terroriste, un otage, il faut abattre le premier rapidement sans qu'une balle perdue touche le second. C'est dans ces moments que Raven Shield est soit complètement jubilatoire, soit incroyablement frustrant


Ah je m'en rappelle de celle là, j'ai du me la refaire je ne sais combien de fois vu que l'otage finissait toujours raide mort. Je crois qu'il y a un second otage pas loin d'ailleurs.

----------


## silverragout

> Par ce y'a pas que Froyok qui play à Morrowind HD !
> http://uppix.net/4/3/2/680392dcf79a1...82d145a4tt.jpg http://uppix.net/8/b/c/584c1d8ed211b...e5e0a02ett.jpg http://uppix.net/8/0/0/4253fefcf08b3...61c6dd79tt.jpg http://uppix.net/3/f/f/607f4e0793fc5...dfe4e9a8tt.jpg http://uppix.net/f/b/d/732351b2e5fb4...e3719773tt.jpg http://uppix.net/f/1/6/a6f0932c6d83b...a31e4390tt.jpg


Il bouge pas beaucoup ton elfe noir.

----------


## Raddi

> Par ce y'a pas que Froyok qui play à Morrowind HD !
> 
> ATTENTION : Interdit aux vieux joueurs aigris !


Ouais, bah c'est moche, et j'assume mon aigritude  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

> ATTENTION : Interdit aux vieux joueurs aigris !


 :tired:  Bon je dirais rien alors.

----------


## byte_a_dudule

> Ouais, bah c'est moche, et j'assume mon aigritude



+1

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Faut tout prévoir  ::P:

----------


## ducon

Doom 2 + Speed of Doom :

map14 encore un comité d’accueil très chaud


map14 peu après


map14 regard à droite


map14 herbe et sang


map14 le BFG secret piégé


map14 vue sur la fin

----------


## war-p

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d7e...8b54766578.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/25c...5f9a68a27d.jpg
> 
> Tension maximale : un terroriste, un otage, il faut abattre le premier rapidement sans qu'une balle perdue touche le second. C'est dans ces moments que Raven Shield est soit complètement jubilatoire, soit incroyablement frustrant


Et encore c'est pas ghos recon premier du nom (quand c'était encore bien hard core) où ils fallait faire gaffe aux balles de sniper qui traversait les cibles et ne pas toucher d'otage... (Ou bien tuer plusieurs ennemis à la fois  :B): )

----------


## Pelomar

Bon d'ailleurs ca va faire la 37ème fois que je recommence cette mission, elle commence a me les briser menu.
J'en chiais pas autant avant  ::sad::

----------


## Nelfe

Dans le genre mission chiante y'a aussi celle où il faut placer des micros sans se faire repérer.
On a mis une nuit entière en coop avec mon meilleur ami pour la finir.

----------


## Pelomar

> Dans le genre mission chiante y'a aussi celle où il faut placer des micros sans se faire repérer.
> On a mis une nuit entière en coop avec mon meilleur ami pour la finir.


Lors de ma dernière partie j'ai jamais pu aller plus loin :/ Surtout qu'en plus d'être exaspérante, elle a vraiment aucun intérêt cette mission.

----------


## lokideath

> Bon d'ailleurs ca va faire la 37ème fois que je recommence cette mission, elle commence a me les briser menu.
> J'en chiais pas autant avant


Tu devrais utiliser un sniper avec une grenade fumigène, ou sinon faut avoir des réflexes de superman.

----------


## Pelomar

> Tu devrais utiliser un sniper avec une grenade fumigène, ou sinon faut avoir des réflexes de superman.


Nan ce moment là ca passe généralement, mais c'est la toute dernière salle qui est ignoble : totalement ouvert, aucune couverture, un otage pour 4 terroristes. Même en balançant une aveuglante j'arrive pas a tous les descendre avant qu'ils butent l'otage  ::sad::

----------


## Krogort

> J'en chiais pas autant avant


Je me suis dit la meme chose en rejouant a ghost recon récemment.
Il faut croire que tout ces jeux casu nous ont rammolis  ::sad::

----------


## Pelomar

La taille de la réticule témoigne de l'arrêt cardiaque que j'ai failli faire  ::sad:: 



Mais je me reprends vite  :Cigare: 



Autre joie de Raven Shield, les assauts coordonnés. Je balance flash...



...et vert finit le travail. (Le terroriste juste en face de moi a été buté par le mec au fond, pas par moi)

Bon sinon j'ai encore foiré la mission :fuu:

Allez, on va arrêter là le spam Raven Shield  ::ninja::

----------


## lokideath

Oui c'est bien de ce passage là que je parle, en plus de ton équipe d'assaut tu utilises un sniper. Mais bon ca remonte à longtemps donc je n'ai pas de souvenirs précis.
Sinon au vu de tes screens tu ferais mieux de prendre une autre arme, un fusil avec une haute précision et un silencieux. Il est moche l'AUG en plus.

Oh et puis aller, je vais le réinstaller  ::P: 

Edit : ah tu as quand même rajouter un silencieux entre temps !  ::o:

----------


## Pelomar

> Edit : ah tu as quand même rajouter un silencieux entre temps !


L'AUG roxxe  :Cigare: 
Pas autant que le M14, mais pour cette mission là je l'aime bien.
Et je met tout le temps un silencieux sur mon "soldat principal", les screens ou j'en ai pas c'est parce j'ai été tué juste avant et que j'ai pas mis de silencieux sur les autres soldats  ::ninja:: 

Edit : Par contre je pige pas bien pourquoi tu veux me faire prendre un fusil de sniper. Le niveau est quand même pas mal étroit, la plupart des engagements se font a courte et moyenne portée, je vois pas l'avantage du sniper. Sur la salle cité ci-dessus, sniper ou pas c'est juste une affaire de réflexe : faut ouvrir la porte, et pas manquer son coup.

----------


## chenoir

Le seul fusil qui vaille le coup c'est le FAMAS bande de lowz  ::ninja::

----------


## Morgoth

La sur-puissance des 4 canons Rheinmetall-Borsig MK-108 :



IL-2, voire 3 ou 4 d'un coup là.  ::o:

----------


## lokideath

Une partie lancée vite fait et pas une seule égratignure  :B): 
Bon par contre ces couillons de coéquipiers se sont fait massacrer sur la fin, mais je suis quand même fier de ma performance  ::ninja::

----------


## chenoir

J'ai beaucoup aimé Raven Shield. Mais je trouve que la mission de pose des micros est faisable, alors que celles (il y en a 2 si je me souviens bien) de Rogue Spear étaient infaisables.

----------


## DarzgL

> Ouais, bah c'est moche, et j'assume mon aigritude


On dit l'aigreur.
Et moi je les trouve pas moches ses screens. Même s'ils s'éloignent un peu du jeu original dans la flore et les tons. Il faut dire qu'à ce niveau là, le jeu original est tellement fade dans mes souvenirs qu'il lui arrive d'être moche.

----------


## silverragout

On réinstalle Raven Shield et on se fait des Coop ?  ::wub::

----------


## Pelomar

> On réinstalle Raven Shield et on se fait des Coop ?


Si j'arrive a installer les patchs sans faire bugger, j'en suis définitivement.

Bon sinon j'ai tenté de faire une chasse aux terroristes avec 30 terros et avec uniquement des mitrailleuses, ca a pas été un franc succès.

----------


## war-p

Moi je veux bien aussi (si ça fonctionne^^).

----------


## skyblazer

Pluzun. C'est quand même un assez bon jeu, et en FPS tactique, c'est un peu le dernier représentant de son espèce avec SWAT 4.

----------


## war-p

C'est surtout un des dernier shooter tactique hardcore (hormis peut être arma2).

----------


## Krogort

> Si j'arrive a installer les patchs sans faire bugger, j'en suis définitivement.


Y'a un addon gratuit qui doit patcher le jeu j'imagine, il me semble qu'il bugait pas.

----------


## silverragout

Bon je viens de voir en attendant que je n'avais plus de clé-cd pour le multi.  ::|: 

Mais Steam vient à ma rescousse en proposant Raven Shield + Athena Sword pour 5€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/19830/


 :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave: 

CHAVEZ RULES BITCH.

----------


## byte_a_dudule

Jeu acheté  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Anonyme2016

> J'ai beaucoup aimé Raven Shield. Mais je trouve que la mission de pose des micros est faisable, alors que celles (il y en a 2 si je me souviens bien) de Rogue Spear étaient infaisables.




Celles la je m'en rapelle, j'avais mis des heures a les faire, mais j'ai eu réussi. (celle de la baraque notemment....)


Des heures a noter et chronométrer toutes les rondes de tous les gardes... ::sad::

----------


## byte_a_dudule

Pourquoi ne pas faire un topic consacré à ravenshield

----------


## Legnou

alors voila j'ai réinstalle / patché / moddé morrowind.
C'est vraiment chouette

----------


## silverragout

> Pourquoi ne pas faire un topic consacré à ravenshield


Done. http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=46673

----------


## Setzer

*IL2*

----------


## tim987



----------


## Anonyme2016

Comment il ressemble a rien du tout le pnj du troisième screen  :^_^: .

----------


## Canard WC

Quelques screens de NWN2 pour changer des avions, et autres FPS pourris !
Le sort agrandissement c'est super classe !

----------


## Dark Fread

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/295...a9ef29a6d1.jpg


Oulah  ::O: 
Sinon le reste est chouette.

----------


## Nelfe

> Comment il ressemble a rien du tout le pnj du troisième screen .


On dirait un vélociraptor de Jurassic Park.

----------


## Genchou

On dirait qu'il a une truffe surtout. Un argonien avec un nez s'pas naturel.

----------


## tim987

S'pas une truffe, en faite c'est une très petite corne mais de face ça ne se voit pas très bien.

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## silverragout

Tiens du DX10 avec des bordures noires au bord de l'écran, oui le DX11 ça tue.  ::P:  ::P:

----------


## Sylvine

On dirait un vieux filtre photoshop, j'espère que ça rend mieux en mouvement.

----------


## Rikimaru

> On dirait un vieux filtre photoshop, j'espère que ça rend mieux en mouvement.


C'est clair ! :;):

----------


## saddysally

> ça rend mieux en mouvement.


C'est ce que je m'apprêtais à écrire mais à propos d'un autre jeu.  ::ninja:: 
Parce qu'après avoir bidouillé Morrowind "HD", je suis retournée tritouiller le cadet honteux, oui c'est lui, c'est Oblivion et j'ai enfin (enfin!) réussi à configurer un DoF potable, à qui ces images ne rendent qu'une justice relative :

 



Je me suis rendue compte que j'avais loupé pas mal de mises à jour de l'Oblivion Graphic Extender, alors je fais mumuse avec mes nouveaux shaders (et mon sens inné de la mise en scène pourrie) :





edit: @chenoir  Tout à fait d'accord  ::P:

----------


## chenoir

Oblivion en Cell Shading c'est particulièrement moche si je peux me permettre.

----------


## Savage-Bisounours

Le modèle de Pin est vraiment très réussi.

----------


## Sao

> On dirait un vieux filtre photoshop, j'espère que ça rend mieux en mouvement.


C'est pas un filtre ou quoi que ce soit, c'est la buée et l'usure du masque.

----------


## AliloH

> C'est pas un filtre ou quoi que ce soit, c'est la buée et l'usure du masque.


Pas un filtre ? Tu veux dire que ca existe pour de vrai ?  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

> Oblivion en Cell Shading c'est particulièrement moche si je peux me permettre.


Et moi j'ai peur qu'après le modding Morrowind je passe à Oblivion...  :Emo: 
Pitié, retenez-moi !

----------


## tim987

Attends, tu vas pas jouer à Morrowind moddé avec classe, avec ses innombrables quêtes, son atmosphère, ses musiques, et tenter Oblivion juste après ?

----------


## Froyok

> Attends, tu vas pas jouer à Morrowind moddé avec classe, avec ses innombrables quêtes, son atmosphère, ses musiques, et tenter Oblivion juste après ?


Le truc c'est que j'ai pas encore (re)joué à Morro...  ::ninja:: 
Et Oblivion s'installe la...  ::ninja:: ²

----------


## Kamasa

Faut voir le bon côté des choses.
Je ne sais pas à combien tu t'es procuré Morrowind, mais vu le temps que tu as passé à le modder, ça à l'air de t'avoir occupé un bon moment.
Mission accomplie pour un jeu  ::P:

----------


## ikarad

Quelques images sur un projet basé sur le cryengine 2. Je trouve ça très très beau et j'attends une sortie avec impatience. 
http://www.crymod.com/thread.php?thr...tuser=0&page=1

----------


## tim987

Vraiment magnifique. Mais je n'ose pas imaginer ce qu'il faut derrière pour faire tourner tout ça. Voilà de quoi faire un joli RPG.   :Bave:

----------


## kayl257

> Et moi j'ai peur qu'après le modding Morrowind je passe à Oblivion... 
> Pitié, retenez-moi !


Au moins pour Oblivion, Thomasorus à deja fait un tuto de ouf dingue, c'est deja ça en moins.

----------


## Froyok

> Au moins pour Oblivion, Thomasorus à deja fait un tuto de ouf dingue, c'est deja ça en moins.


Ou ça ?  :Bave:

----------


## kayl257

> Ou ça ?


Au milieu du post de oufdingue de Metal :
http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...70&postcount=1

A faire sur un Oblivion VO.

----------


## Okxyd

Les images magnifique, dignes d'un blockbuster, franchement dans moins de 10 ans on fera des films avec des moteurs graphique de jeux !

Surtout les éclairages et les filtres  ::wub::  ! D'ailleurs ils devraient l'engager chez Crytek, car le design et le mapping c'est pas forcément leurs point forts, enfin pas toujours.

----------


## Arenot2be

> Les images magnifique, dignes d'un blockbuster, franchement dans moins de 10 ans on fera des films avec des moteurs graphique de jeux !


J'espere pas... Sauf si tu aime les jeux d'une heure trente. :troll:

----------


## DarzgL

Morrowind modday, que ça plaise ou non  ::):

----------


## --Lourd--

Mon nouveau petit joujou

----------


## Apokteino

X3 tc ?

----------


## Anonyme2016

> J'espere pas... Sauf si tu aime les jeux d'une heure trente. :troll:



Call of duty : modern warfare 12.

On s'en rapproche, des 1h30.

----------


## KaMy

> Mon nouveau petit joujou
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/557...cc40bf7b53.jpg


C'est quel jeu ça ?

Eve online ou X3 ?

----------


## RUPPY

Two Worlds

Je ne sais ce qui est le plus kitch : le tableau en arrière-plan ou mon armure pas du tout raccord  ::P:

----------


## tim987

A vue de nez, je dirais EVE Online.  :tired:

----------


## KaMy

J'y connais foutrement rien c'est pour ça que je demande  :tired: 

Parce que cay beau et que si X3 est comme ça pourrait bien me donner une raison de passer à la caisse et risquer la migraine.

----------


## Anton

_X3_ est plus beau que _Eve_  :tired: 
Mais solo.

Regarde plutôt du côté de la complexité de chacun si tu hésites entre les deux, imho.

----------


## KaMy

J'veux pas de MMO donc ça aides dessuite à choisir.

J'vais aller faire un tour sur le topac de X3 voir si je dois rire ou pleurer à l'idée de lancer le bouzin vu que ça serait mon 1er 4X ou simili 4X.

Tankiou  ::): 

/HS

----------


## --Lourd--

Yep eve online.

----------


## KiwiX

> J'veux pas de MMO donc ça aides dessuite à choisir.
> 
> J'vais aller faire un tour sur le topac de X3 voir si je dois rire ou pleurer à l'idée de lancer le bouzin vu que ça serait mon 1er 4X ou simili 4X.
> 
> Tankiou 
> 
> /HS


Je l'ai réinstallé, on peut se motiver pour éviter l'implosion du cerveau  ::ninja::  Par contre, c'est Raphi qui va faire la gueule, j'étais censé lui vendre  :tired:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Tiens du DX10 avec des bordures noires au bord de l'écran, oui le DX11 ça tue.


Certe, des ombres plus poussé. Mais je ne sais pas, entre le rendu Dx 10 que j'avais avec ma 8800 GTX et le rendu Dx 11 avec la GTX 480, la différence est tellement énorme.

En Dx 10, le verglas, les morceaux de neige, la neige tout court, ne ressemblaient à rien.
En Dx 11, j'ai de la putain de neige. Tout est vrai. Et en plus avec la tesselation, la neige est  ::wub::  Et l'ztmosphère qui se dégage en ville est carrément grandiose.

----------


## Genchou

> Mon nouveau petit joujou
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/557...cc40bf7b53.jpg


Han le Nightmare  :Bave: 

Et moi qui suis même pas foutu d'me payer un Abaddon

----------


## Morgoth

Petite série IL-2, je sais que ça vous manquait (comment ça ou pas ?) :

Le moteur physique en action :

Émile s'enfonce bien dans le sol...



... et rebondi tout autant :



On se barre avant que tout n'explose :



Paf ! 



Blus de munizions ? Krâsse au tout noufel alliache défelobbé par nos ingénieurs, la keue du Me-262 fous garantie un koupage d'aile de B-17 de l'ordre de 100% de réuzzite :

----------


## Say hello

> Certe, des ombres plus poussé. Mais je ne sais pas, entre le rendu Dx 10 que j'avais avec ma 8800 GTX et le rendu Dx 11 avec la GTX 480, la différence est tellement énorme.
> 
> En Dx 10, le verglas, les morceaux de neige, la neige tout court, ne ressemblaient à rien.
> En Dx 11, j'ai de la putain de neige. Tout est vrai. Et en plus avec la tesselation, la neige est  Et l'ztmosphère qui se dégage en ville est carrément grandiose.


Et pour des raisons mystérieusement inconnues, certains jeux sont plus performant en Dx11 qu'en Dx10..  :tired: 
(Stalker CaP m'en a fait l'expérience)

----------


## KaMy

> On se barre avant que tout n'explose :
> 
> http://uppix.net/0/6/2/59af133595791...e2470cdatt.jpg


Il a de bons cuissots ton pilote pour sauter aussi loin  ::o:

----------


## ikarad

> Vraiment magnifique. Mais je n'ose pas imaginer ce qu'il faut derrière pour faire tourner tout ça. Voilà de quoi faire un joli RPG.


  Normalement devrait tourner avec la matos d'aujourd'hui.

----------


## Logan

> Normalement devrait tourner avec la matos d'aujourd'hui.


Aujourd'hui, je tourne sur un Cyrix 166+ et une ATI Rago Pro, c'est bon ?  ::ninja::

----------


## ikarad

> Aujourd'hui, je tourne sur un Cyrix 166+ et une ATI Rago Pro, c'est bon ?


Oui c'est bon si tu installes le dernier driver pour Ms-DOS 6.3.

----------


## Okxyd

> Normalement devrait tourner avec la matos d'aujourd'hui.


 
L'artiste (ben oui c'est de l'art un peu quand même !) tourne entre 13 et 26 fps avec une 4870 et un q6600 en 1680*1200 donc ça doit tourner à 50/60 fps sur une 5970 et un I7 o/c.

----------


## DarzgL

> ça doit tourner à 50/60 fps sur une 5970 et un I7 o/c.


Du matos mainstream que tout le monde peut s'offrir quoi.  ::): 
Bon, je radote, au vu des screens c'est normal que ça bouffe autant... 20 FPS sur une 4870 pour des visuels pareils c'est déjà pas mal.

----------


## Nelfe

> Quelques images sur un projet basé sur le cryengine 2. Je trouve ça très très beau et j'attends une sortie avec impatience. 
> http://www.crymod.com/thread.php?thr...tuser=0&page=1
> http://nsa15.casimages.com/img/2010/...0335920060.jpghttp://nsa14.casimages.com/img/2010/...5034553701.jpg
> http://nsa15.casimages.com/img/2010/...0419948366.jpghttp://nsa14.casimages.com/img/2010/...0632205291.jpg
> http://nsa14.casimages.com/img/2010/...0545613944.jpghttp://nsa14.casimages.com/img/2010/...0641480960.jpg


Woh punaise  ::O:

----------


## war-p

> Du matos mainstream que tout le monde peut s'offrir quoi. 
> Bon, je radote, au vu des screens c'est normal que ça bouffe autant... 20 FPS sur une 4870 pour des visuels pareils c'est déjà pas mal.


J'ai pareil avec une 8800gt et une C2D e7300...

----------


## Morgoth

Le retour du fils de la vengeance, le Yak-9U vs Me-262 :

----------


## chenoir

Ca fera toujours un bombardier que la dérive mortelle du 262 ne pourra pas détruire.

----------


## Pluton

> Petite série IL-2, je sais que ça vous manquait (comment ça ou pas ?) :
> 
> Le moteur physique en action :
> 
> Émile s'enfonce bien dans le sol...
> 
> http://uppix.net/8/e/9/ac82ad55692c8...275a6c4ftt.jpg
> 
> ... et rebondi tout autant :
> ...


 :^_^:  ::XD:: 
Morgoth je... je t'aime  ::wub::

----------


## Belhoriann

C'eeeeeeeesstt miiiiiiiiigggnnnoooonnnnnn !

----------


## Logan

Fais gaffe, t'as un problème de buffer avec ton clavier.  ::ninja:: 

Hop je te vole ton nez.

----------


## Pellegrino/san



----------


## KiwiX

_"Marchande"_

 ::ninja::

----------


## Jean Pale

Support logisticien t'entends.

----------


## Dorak

T'entends ?

----------


## Morgoth

Support Logisticien Quitter 5, moi je dis respect Monsieur.

Argent-argent-argent !

A la marchande !  ::o:

----------


## silverragout

Je la trouve bien la version française de Killing Floor moi.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jean Pale

"Viens donc te battre espèce de gland !"
"Eh les débiles, soignez moi !"
"J'aime les grosses, pas vous ?"
"Deux mains bien pleines !"
 :tired:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Morrowind modday, que ça plaise ou non 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/15b...651072ccbb.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/93f...e4f7977b91.jpg


Je trouve ta version bien "modée" les couleurs sont en accord avec celles d'origine, c'est pas mal, par contre j'en ai vu passé avec des "kikoolols" colors là c'était  :Gerbe: . Pourtant j'aime le rococo.  ::):

----------


## Wiltjay

> "Deux mains bien pleines !"


Aulieu du mythique "Yeaaaaah, One in each hand!!"
...
Nan, allez vous pendre les traducteurs.... ::(:

----------


## Slayertom

Petite séance Swat 4 avec des canards hier soir adeptes du tabassage d'otages attachés et de l'assaut au lance grenade stinger.

----------


## Sao

Non § On a tabassé personne, c'est très faux.

----------


## tim987

Parcequ'aucun autre RPG sorti après ne me fait autant bander/vibrer que lui.

----------


## Morgoth

Duel dans IL-2 entre un Russe Yak-3 et Allemand "Long-Nez".



Je remporte ledit duel d'une rafale bien placée mais cependant incroyablement chanceuse puisque, voyez-donc les conséquences très particulières (première fois que je constate cela en 8 ans d'IL-2) :

----------


## Pelomar

Stylé.

----------


## Kamasa

'tain vous me donnez envie avec vos screenshots de Morrowind...

----------


## Froyok

Un peu d'oblivion alors ?  ::ninja:: 



(Bon ok, y'a de l'enb, mais je vais le virer, il consomme 30 fps).

----------


## Frypolar

> 'tain vous me donnez envie avec vos screenshots de Morrowind...


Pareil. Mais vu que je connais tous les trucs pour avoir un gros bourrin suréquipé en 15 minutes de jeu, ça me refroidit un peu.

Edit : autant Morro est le seul jeu sur lequel j'ai passé 12h de suite (avec la perte de saves le lendemain matin avec le formatage non prévu de mon père  ::XD:: ) autant Oblivion, à chaque fois que je l'installe il reste sur ma machine le temps de le modder. Après 20 minutes de jeu il dégage.

----------


## Froyok

> autant Morro est le seul jeu sur lequel j'ai passé 12h de suite


Avec une pause au moins ?  ::O:

----------


## Frypolar

> Avec une pause au moins ?


Pour manger oui. Je te rassure ça m'est arrivé qu'une fois. J'avais bien les nerfs le lendemain en voyant que j'avais tout paumé. Mais bon, un coup de console et je suis arrivé à me refaire un perso assez proche de ce que j'avais.

----------


## Morgoth

Petite série de passes frontales (rien de sale, je vous rassure, quoique...) :



Épique gagnage :



Épique ratage (enfin, j'ai quand même réussi à abattre un B-17 avec mon aile sacrifiée)

----------


## Narushima

> Edit : autant Morro est le seul jeu sur lequel j'ai passé 12h de suite[...]


J'ai fait ça y'a pas longtemps sur Anno 1404. Le jeu m'a demandé ce que faisait ma famille en ce moment. J'avoue que j'ai pas su quoi lui répondre...

----------


## Valkyr

J'ai adoré ces messages de Anno 1404  ::):  Bon par contre j'ai pas poussé jusqu'à jouer 12 heures...

----------


## kayl257

> Mais bon, un coup de console et je suis arrivé à me refaire un perso assez proche de ce que j'avais.


L'espace d'une seconde j'ai cru que t'avais fait Morrowind sur console  ::O:

----------


## Morgoth

> Un peu d'oblivion alors ? 
> 
> http://uppix.net/c/b/2/2d42cc5059a24...63f1ce1ftt.jpg
> 
> (Bon ok, y'a de l'enb, mais je vais le virer, il consomme 30 fps).


C43sT s0uS LSD?

----------


## tim987

Y'a des messages de ce genre qui apparaissent dans Anno ?  ::O: 

Vraiment sympa comme truc, va falloir que je m'y mette plus sérieusement alors.

----------


## Narushima

Ouais, d'abord il te propose d'aller prendre un café ou de te dégourdir les jambes, puis après il s'inquiète pour ta santé mentale. Peine perdue, je ne pouvais pas l'entendre sous mon masque qui m'empêche de mordre les gens.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> J'ai adoré ces messages de Anno 1404  Bon par contre j'ai pas poussé jusqu'à jouer 12 heures...


24 heures pour moi.  :B):  

Des millions en banque, une ville de merde finalement et une grosse migraine.

----------


## Narushima

> 24 heures pour moi.  
> 
> Des millions en banque, une ville de merde finalement et une grosse migraine.


Une seule ville ? Mpheu, philistin !
 <- Une ville arabe avec une mosquée du Sultan en construction au beau milieu.
 <-Une île de production de vaches, raisins et vin.
 <-Ma ville de départ, avec la cathédrale en construction.
 <- Et l'écran de chargemnt qui me perturbe toujours ; c'est moi où le gars assis tout en bas à gauche à une tête de cochon ?

----------


## Froyok

Imageshack, ho noeeeeees !  ::sad::

----------


## Narushima

Arrête de râler à chaque fois que tu vois imagesahck. Je n'en changerais pas, point.

----------


## silverragout

Raven Shield


 :tired: 


 :tired:

----------


## Morgoth

> Arrête de râler à chaque fois que tu vois imagesahck. Je n'en changerais pas, point.


C'est quoi l'intérêt de ne pas en changer lorsqu'il y a de bien meilleures alternatives de disponible(s) ?  ::o: 

J'ai l'impression de voir un mec qui garderait sciemment IE6 uniquement pour faire chier son monde... :dédicace:

----------


## Logan

> C'est quoi l'intérêt ?
> [...]
> pour faire chier son monde...


Voilà  ::|: 

Comme çà, une page de ce topic avec des images Imagehackmachin met une plombe à s'afficher  :tired:

----------


## Say hello

Nan comme ça on regarde pas les screen des types qui utilisent imageshack parce qu'on a fini de mater la page quand leur screen se dl à peine.

Ça filtre un peu les screen par qualité d'hébergement.  :Cigare:

----------


## lokideath

C'est sûr qu'avec des miniatures de quelques Ko ca va vachement ralentir le chargement de la page  ::rolleyes::

----------


## znokiss

Dans *Deus-Ex*, quand on travaille au bureau, y'a des Motivational Screens : 


Pôti-pôti-pôti-pôti...



Coucou, tu veux voir (comment je tiens mon fusil avec) ma bite ?



Peuh, une lumière bleue Jedi-style... moi aussi j'sais faire : 



Cc tu veux voir ma bite (bis) : 



Welcome to The Matrix, mister Anders-Denton : 



Weirdo-screen : 



J'ai appelé celui-ci : "Sieste dans le désert, à la tombée de la nuit" : 



edit : on s'en fout d'imageshaque, non ? Ceux qui l'utilise prennent le risque qu'on rate leurs screens, pis voila.

----------


## Logan

> C'est sûr qu'avec des miniatures de quelques Ko ca va vachement ralentir le chargement de la page


Cà a beau être des screens de quelques ko, il va les chercher sur les serveurs de imagehack, qui sont loin d'être des foudres de guerre.

Et oui, çà ralenti carrément le chargement de la page concerné, chez moi en tout cas, je suis catégorique.

----------


## Say hello

> C'est sûr qu'avec des miniatures de quelques Ko ca va vachement ralentir le chargement de la page


Prendre des cours de réseaux et comprendre la latence serveur.  :tired:

----------


## znokiss

Et un peu de *RATP-Metro Simulator 2011* : 



Nan j'déconne, c'est toujours *Deus-Ex* : 



En voila une qui veut voir ma... :runninggagrelou:



En même temps, j'ai tellement la classe avec mon néon bleu : 



Remarquez la pub en arrière plan : "Drink More, Think less" : 



Le téléphone devant toi qui te parle derrière toi : 



Lui, je l'ai pas fait rire. Pourtant, avec moi, c'est rare : 



Et enfin, j'ai fait un petit regroupement de logs divers contenant moult références poilantes et pointues, depuis la recette du Pain perdu au cinéaste drogué Abel Ferrara, en passant par Jodorowsky et l'auteur de La Planète des Singes...
C'est par ici : http://omploader.org/vNGYycA

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Dans *Deus-Ex*, quand on travaille au bureau, y'a des Motivational Screens : 
> 
> http://omploader.org/vNGYyYQ/Deus-Ex%20bureau.gif
> Pôti-pôti-pôti-pôti...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/1fcab41...93f60a9180.jpg
> 
> Coucou, tu veux voir (comment je tiens mon fusil avec) ma bite ?
> 
> ...


Comme quoi la "Dragon's Tooth" est utile bien qu'elle prenne de la place.
Perso, à partir de Hong Kong elle ne me quitte plus.

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## lokideath

> Prendre des cours de réseaux et comprendre la latence serveur.


Non c'est bon je connais.


*Juiced 2 : Hot Import Nights*

Je ne connaissais absolument pas le jeu, je me dis qu'il serait temps de le tester :



Bon ok, je vois le genre de jeu. Ca ne fait pas dans la subtilité en tout cas... Il y a en plus le Windows live merde, génial.


Pas d'options graphiques un peu détaillées (juste la résolution plus l'AA sur le launcher), l'affichage des boutons xbox alors que je n'ai pas de manettes branchées... Ce ne serait pas une daube ce jeu ?
Enfin apparemment les indications fonctionnent également pour le clavier, A pour valider et B pour annuler, pourquoi pas après tout.


On ajoute gentiment sa petite clé, et je me rends compte que l'overlay de Steam ne fonctionne pas et que je dois me taper des alt-tab où le jeu met 15 secondes à se réafficher.
Ca commence à me gaver.


Bon, on tape son petit nom (là bizarrement ils ont fait l'effort de mettre les bonnes touches).


Ok.


Ben bien sûr que j'en veux une !


Ok !!


...

----------


## lokideath

!!!!!!!

Il est temps de choisir son perso, et étant donné le bon esprit du jeu je m'oriente sur un perso féminin :

Oh putain cette horreur  ::o: 
Qui c'est qui m'a foutu ce zombie dans mon jeu  ::huh:: 


C'est enfin partit, et oh que c'est vilain. Bon apparemment j'ai de la nitro, je ne sais pas comment je m'en sers mais c'est pas grave.

2 tours plus tard :

J'ai pas compris comment on utilisait la nitro, et la conduite est nulle.


Oui il est sapé n'importe comment mais vu le choix de garde robe c'est fait exprès. Bon je désinstalle direct, c'est de la merde.

----------


## znokiss

Est-ce bien sage de balancer une clé de jeu comme ça, à la vue de tous ? Tiens, d'ailleurs, mon numéro de carte, c'est 

Spoiler Alert! 


1337

.

----------


## Froyok

Vire ta clé.
Avant que tout le monde la copie.
[EDIT] Grylled

----------


## lokideath

:haha: 
Désolé, ptite blagounette.

----------


## ziltoïd

De toute façon, il est pourri son jeu, personne n'en voudait...pas vrai? :tired:

----------


## lokideath

C'était un peu ma conclusion ouais.

----------


## Narushima

> Oui il est zappé [...]


J'ai du relire trois fois pour comprendre. C'est "sappé".

----------


## lokideath

Avec un seul p d'ailleurs, merci  ::):

----------


## Froyok

:Bave: 

Bon maintenant je joue.
Ou pas, j'ai encore pleins de trucs à installer !

----------


## skyblazer

_"Heuresement que vous l'avez eu, il ne voulait pas riposter le salopard !"_ ( ::rolleyes:: )

_La quintessence du camouflage urbain, et ceci apporté en exclusivité par SilverRagout !_Et surtout personne d'autre ne voulait porter ça

(et le noir sur le bord de l'écran, c'est dû au masque à gaz du mod HSME)

----------


## Hereticus

> http://uppix.net/9/2/c/19ae90cc75085...850ce29dtt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/b/f/90ed303c684b2...7b33a40ftt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/9/1/3/6d2a8b95ac282...2ad005d5tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/2/9/a/0beb94eb0ef6a...13a6b7fctt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/c/5/1/e3594de8f580a...e827c03ett.jpg
> ...


 :haha: 

Je rigole bien parce que sur le topic des mods de morrowind t'avais peur de te remettre à modder oblivion et .... patatra  ::O:   :tired:  :^_^:  ::P:  ::rolleyes::

----------


## KiwiX

> Arrête de râler à chaque fois que tu vois imagesahck. Je n'en changerais pas, point.


Osef, on ne regarde pas les screens qui ne sont pas hébergés sur http://tof.canardpc.com/  :B):

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Arrête de râler à chaque fois que tu vois imagesahck. Je n'en changerais pas, point.


Ce serait quand même bien plus confortable pour les gens qui regardent tes screens. Mais bon, c'est vrai que c'est "chacun pour sa fraise" le principe d'un forum. Non mais sans déc, pensez un peu aux gens qui ont des connections de merde.

----------


## chenoir

> http://uppix.net/9/2/c/19ae90cc75085...850ce29dtt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/b/f/90ed303c684b2...7b33a40ftt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/9/1/3/6d2a8b95ac282...2ad005d5tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/2/9/a/0beb94eb0ef6a...13a6b7fctt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/c/5/1/e3594de8f580a...e827c03ett.jpg
> ...


Oh Noes.

FROYOOOKKKK, REVIENNNNNNS.

My God, They killed Froyok.

----------


## Froyok

> Oh Noes.
> 
> FROYOOOKKKK, REVIENNNNNNS.
> 
> My God, They killed Froyok.


J'ai encore mon morrowind sous la main !  :B):

----------


## Nono

> Aulieu du mythique "Yeaaaaah, One in each hand!!"
> ...
> Nan, allez vous pendre les traducteurs....


C'est plutot pour traduire _"Two bloody great handfuls"_. Mais ça reste nul comme traduction.

----------


## Locknroll

> Arrête de râler à chaque fois que tu vois imagesahck. Je n'en changerais pas, point.


Bah imageshack c'est un peu le site d'upload malchanceux, parce que peu confortable et souvent blacklisté par les proxy (à cause du mot "hack" dans son nom). Donc, soit les gens ont du mal à voir tes screens parce que trop lent, soit ils ne les voient pas du tout à cause de leur proxy.

Mais garde le si tu veux, hein  ::):

----------


## ducon

C’est con, un proxy : c’est image shack, pas images hack.  :tired:

----------


## Narushima

> Non mais sans déc, pensez un peu aux gens qui ont des connections de merde.


Je retrouve ma connexion 56K à al fin de la semaine...
Donc j'en profite tant que j'ai le réseau du CROUS !

----------


## Say hello

On en profite pour ignorer tes screen.  :Cigare:  :connard:

----------


## Slayertom

Swat 4: chasse au lapin.

La preuve du bon gout de Silverragout, un treillis rose fluo.



L'effet du Riot Helmet


Rien de tel que de frapper un otage attaché pour se défouler après une fusillade


D'autres screen en vrac.

----------


## Morgoth

SWAT4. Classe avec les Mods.  :Bave: 

Si vous pouvez attendre une semaine, je pourrais vous rejoindre (quoique, pas sûr, j'ai pas le syndicat du ketchup).

----------


## Slayertom

10 € la gold sur Direct to drive. C'est la ou je l'ai prise.

----------


## Gekky

On signe où pour rejoindre les Canards Swatteux? Parce que je serais très intéressé!

----------


## Wiltjay

> On signe où pour rejoindre les Canards Swatteux? Parce que je serais très intéressé!


Ya un topac dans la section jeux multijoueur  :;): 
*Edit*
And the link: http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=40218&page=7

----------


## silverragout

Comment chui belle. Tu peux pas me test.

----------


## byte_a_dudule



----------


## Slayertom

> On signe où pour rejoindre les Canards Swatteux? Parce que je serais très intéressé!


Tu a un compte paypal ?

----------


## KaMy

> http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/919...2010001.th.png
> http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/9...2010000.th.png


Le 640x360 ça doit pas être pratique pour jouer  ::ninja:: 

Sinon pour continuer la relouitude du topic passez plutôt sur uppix ou tof.cpc parce que imageshack c'est vraiment lourdingue aussi bien en up/download que pour naviguer sur les images.

De plus le PNG c'est assez lourd ça serait moins chiant pour toi et les autres de mettre ça en JPG.

Pour finir uppix permet de faire de l'upload multiple à la volée il a vraiment tout pour lui (la ou tu as l'équivalent avec le petit logiciel imageshack).

Et pour faire juste casse couille: 



Killing Floor, d'ou l'intérêt d'avoir 7 classes  ::ninja::

----------


## byte_a_dudule

Merci  :;):

----------


## Jean Pale

> Killing Floor, d'ou l'intérêt d'avoir 7 classes


Toshop !  ::o: 

The Regiment, un fps tactique mettant en scène de vrais vétérans du SAS mais surtout un scénario époustouflant.

----------


## Narushima

> Pour finir uppix permet de faire de l'upload multiple à la volée il a vraiment tout pour lui (la ou tu as l'équivalent avec le petit logiciel imageshack).


Le logiciel d'uplaod te permet de sélectionner des images sur ton PC et de les uploader avec un simple clic droit. Il uploade, avec les options que tu leui donne, et te file des listes pour présenter tout ça d'une façon ou d'une autre.
J'ai un compte imageshack depuis presque aussi longtemps que j'utilise internet, je m'y suis attaché.

----------


## KaMy

J'aurais pu mettre celle la :



Mais pour le coup c'était un bug du jeu alors nan.

Edit :

@ Narushima : A mais il te fait gagner 4 secondes par lot de 20 images j'en conviens.

Il n'empêche que l'upload multiple de uppix ça donne ça:



Et qu'il te suffit de cliquer sur link pour te retrouver sur la page de chaque image la ou avec imageshack tu fais suivant/suivant.

Par contre c'est vrai ça peut t'obliger à créer un dossier temporaire pour faire l'upload multiple après avoir fait un copier coller et que tu perds encore 4 secondes.

Perso je m'en branle mais je suis pas sur que pour ceux avec des connections de chie ou les belges avec des limitations à la gomme ce soit pareil.

Mais bon osef j'arrête le HS.

----------


## Narushima

Je me suis mal expliqué. Avec imageshack, tu fais un clic droit sur une ou plusieurs images que tu veux uploader, ça ouvre un petit programme, tu mets un éventuel tag et/ou tu redimensionnes, tu appuies sur "Upload" et une fois que c'est fait une nouvelle petite fenêtre s'ouvre, avec tous les liens nécessaires, déjà mis en forme. Et t'as même pas besoin de copier, tu cliques sur un bouton qui copies les liens dans ton presse-papiers.

----------


## Darkath

> Je me suis mal expliqué. Avec imageshack, tu fais un clic droit sur une ou plusieurs images que tu veux uploader, ça ouvre un petit programme, tu mets un éventuel tag et/ou tu redimensionnes, tu appuies sur "Upload" et une fois que c'est fait une nouvelle petite fenêtre s'ouvre, avec tous les liens nécessaires, déjà mis en forme. Et t'as même pas besoin de copier, tu cliques sur un bouton qui copies les liens dans ton presse-papiers.


Nan mais imageshack c'est lent et ça fait chier tout le monde

----------


## Narushima

> Nan mais imageshack c'est lent et ça fait chier tout le monde


De mon côté c'est rapide et pratique. La vie est subjective.

----------


## La Mimolette

Les gens topics du screenshots et pas de l'hébergeur d'images!

----------


## Khalimerot

> Perso je m'en branle mais je suis pas sur que pour ceux avec des connections de chie ou les belges avec des limitations à la gomme ce soit pareil.


HS : ON
je me révolte , tout les belges n'ont pas de quota de téléchargement...
suffit d'avoir le bon goût de ne pas s'abonner chez les grosses boîte , 
mais j'avoue le belge étant ce qu'il est , ca représente une très grosse minorité.
HS : OFF

----------


## Morgoth

Rien que pour vous, en exclusivité mondiale, uniquement chez CPC, la meilleure scène jamais prise dans IL-2 (encore une passe frontale, j'aime ça que voulez-vous...) :

Oui, j'ai mis le jeu en pause quelque chose comme 1/10ème de seconde avant l'impact :

Oh, mais il est gros ce P-47D ! 



Le pilote m'a l'air plutôt serein pour quelqu'un sur le point de mourir :



Jusqu'au bout je me battrai !  :Cigare: 



Juré !



Craché ! 



Les pilotes sont ennemis mais les pièges fraternisent une dernière fois  :Emo:  :

----------


## Narushima

> [...]ca représente une très grosse minorité.[...]


Ça fait pas une majorité ça ? :tired: 

Et puisque c'était à la mode, une vieille capture de Morrowind :

----------


## znokiss

IL2 : promis, juré, crashé.

----------


## Pelomar

Le simple plaisir du meurtre  :Emo: 




> http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/919...2010001.th.png
> http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/9...2010000.th.png


Je suis le seul a me mettre systématiquement en mode "coup par coup" ?  :tired:

----------


## Okxyd

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a67...48a846755c.jpg
> 
> Le simple plaisir du meurtre 
> 
> 
> 
> Je suis le seul a me mettre systématiquement en mode "coup par coup" ?


 
C'est beau  :Emo:  !

----------


## war-p

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a67...48a846755c.jpg
> 
> Le simple plaisir du meurtre 
> 
> 
> 
> Je suis le seul a me mettre systématiquement en mode "coup par coup" ?


Non, le coup par coup, c'est le mode de tir de l'homme poilu qui joue en very hard pour le quel chaque balle compte et correspond à un mort...
Sinon, je suis open pour du multi sur raven shield.

----------


## Froyok

> Rien que pour vous, en exclusivité mondiale, uniquement chez CPC, la meilleure scène jamais prise dans IL-2 (encore une passe frontale, j'aime ça que voulez-vous...) :
> 
> Oui, j'ai mis le jeu en pause quelque chose comme 1/10ème de seconde avant l'impact :
> 
> Oh, mais il est gros ce P-47D ! 
> 
> http://uppix.net/4/2/c/6b6d1338b35dd...97deca17tt.jpg
> 
> Le pilote m'a l'air plutôt serein pour quelqu'un sur le point de mourir :
> ...


Putain, tu viens de créer un grand moment !
On se croirait dans un film !  ::O:

----------


## Dorak

C'est pas mon GTA IV, mais aille aille  :Bave:  .

----------


## lokideath

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a67...48a846755c.jpg
> 
> Le simple plaisir du meurtre 
> 
> 
> 
> Je suis le seul a me mettre systématiquement en mode "coup par coup" ?


Utiliser le coup par coup sur une mitrailleuse c'est un peu la rendre inutile.

----------


## KiwiX

> Rien que pour vous, en exclusivité mondiale, uniquement chez CPC, la meilleure scène jamais prise dans IL-2 (encore une passe frontale, j'aime ça que voulez-vous...)


Et ça s'est finit comment ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## Pelomar

> Utiliser le coup par coup sur une mitrailleuse c'est un peu la rendre inutile.


Ça tombe bien, les mitrailleuses n'ont pas de coup par coup.

----------


## Morgoth

> Et ça s'est finit comment ?


Je posterais bien une photo de Ramstein mais je vais prendre des points pour Snuff.  ::ninja::

----------


## tim987

Le SWAT à la mitrailleuse  :tired:  ... Autant y aller à la frag'.

----------


## lokideath

> Ça tombe bien, les mitrailleuses n'ont pas de coup par coup.


Peut être pas toutes mais certaines oui. Enfin bon on s'en fout.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Rien que pour vous, en exclusivité mondiale, uniquement chez CPC, la meilleure scène jamais prise dans IL-2 (encore une passe frontale, j'aime ça que voulez-vous...)


Juré, craché fait son petit effet.  :;):

----------


## Dark Fread

Y'a pas un achievement quand on arrive à sortir du décor dans un jeu encore mis à jour 3 ans après sa sortie ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

> Y'a pas un achievement quand on arrive à sortir du décor dans un jeu encore mis à jour 3 ans après sa sortie ?  
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9b0...c50581e698.jpg


HL2 est pas censé avoir du HDR depuis la maj ?  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Un petit Mugen 1082 personnages pour le fun.

----------


## Froyok

Tweaking


Niveau 1, j'avais aucune chance, mais j'ai quand même tenté...


... mais j'ai mouru.


Bon on va finir de modder tout ça.

----------


## Dark Fread

> HL2 est pas censé avoir du HDR depuis la maj ?


Le HDR j'en vois pas énormément. Les ombres dynamiques avec la torche, ok, le bloom, ok, les vortigaunts reskinés à la Episode 2, ok, le sang, ok. Mais le HDR...  :tired: 
Par contre tu m'expliques comment tu détectes l'absence de HDR sur un screenshot ?  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

> Par contre tu m'expliques comment tu détectes l'absence de HDR sur un screenshot ?


Je me souviens du rendu de HL2, et ici on aurais du voir un éclairages/contraste différent. J'ai passé pas mal de temps sur le source engine, on va dire que j'ai l'oeil...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Dark Fread

> Je me souviens du rendu de HL2, et ici on aurais du voir un éclairages/contraste différent. J'ai passé pas mal de temps sur le source engine, on va dire que j'ai l'oeil...


Ben en fait si il doit y en avoir, maintenant que je réfléchis j'ai trouvé les intérieurs plus sombres que d'habitude par exemple, spécialement à Ravenholm, torche absolument indispensable  ::):

----------


## Froyok

> Ben en fait si il doit y en avoir, maintenant que je réfléchis j'ai trouvé les intérieurs plus sombres que d'habitude par exemple, spécialement à Ravenholm, torche absolument indispensable


C'est pas plus mal...
Raah, ravenholm dans le noir !  :Bave:

----------


## Dark Fread

Oh, c'est pas de la nuit noire à la Clear Sky hein, mais dans les petits recoins sombres, on voit vraiment que dalle. Je ne suis pas certain que c'était aussi prononcé avant la mise à jour.

----------


## kayl257

> Ben en fait si il doit y en avoir, maintenant que je réfléchis j'ai trouvé les intérieurs plus sombres que d'habitude par exemple, spécialement à Ravenholm, torche absolument indispensable


T'as pas changé d'écran entre temps ?  ::P:

----------


## L'invité

T'as pas un tunel sombre qui ouvre sur un endroit bien éclairé?
Genre les égouts au début du jeu?
La tu devrais le voir direct si tu as du HDR. (ouverture très blanche du a la lumière et de moins en moins au fur et a mesure que tu t'en approches)

----------


## skyblazer

> Un petit Mugen 1082 personnages pour le fun.


Dans la catégorie : "les jeux utiles", j'ai appelé ...  ::o:

----------


## Morgoth

IL-2 c'est aussi éducatif, apprends à compter avec le jeu des morceaux d'avion :



Il tente d'atterrir sur le ventre, pas de chance je passais dans le coin :

----------


## tim987

Bon, suite à un plantage dû à un mod, j'ai recommencé un personnage à zéro. Voici Flagorne le malpoli qui débarque.

 

 


J'ai eu l'occasion de rencontrer quelques sosies au cours de mon aventure.



Robert Pattinson qui étincelle (après avoir fait un tour chez le coiffeur).



Rihanna.  ::wub:: 



Kate Moss.

----------


## Okxyd

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1ff...b51f773744.jpg
> 
> Kate Moss.


Rofl !

----------


## Dark Fread



----------


## ziltoïd

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1ff...b51f773744.jpg
> 
> Kate Moss.


J'ai ris  :^_^: .

----------


## El_Mariachi²



----------


## El_Mariachi²

---------- Post ajouté à 03h09 ----------

----------


## Giledhil

Le premier screen d'une longue série !  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Giledhil

Bienvenue à Chateau-Suif :



Avec un personnage tout en finesse :

----------


## Narushima

Bon sang, ce que j'ai pu y jouer à la démo de celui-là !!

----------


## Aghora

> Bienvenue à Chateau-Suif :


Me tarde l'apparition d'Imoen :

"J'en ai assssez"

"Par isssi !"

"C'est moi Imoen"

Bon allez, faut partir à l'aventure : commence par aller tuer les rats dans la cave puis va cueillir des Pommes et prendre de l'eau dans le puits, et passes voir Mamie. 

Oups pardon, je confonds avec LotTRO  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Giledhil

> Me tarde l'apparition d'Imoen :
> 
> "J'en ai assssez"
> 
> "Par isssi !"
> 
> "C'est moi Imoen"



S'il n'y a que ca pour te faire plaisir :

----------


## Aghora

C'est vrai qu'on se vouvoie entre frère et soeur dans le 1er.

----------


## Narushima

> Bon allez, faut partir à l'aventure : commence par aller tuer les rats dans la cave [...]


Raté, c'est dans un entrepôt. ::ninja::

----------


## Aghora

L'autre...comment il chipote  ::ninja:: .

----------


## BlueTemplar

Pour un mage t'as plus en DEX qu'en INT c'est normal ?

----------


## Giledhil

L'INT maximale c'est 18... La dex elle est toujours utile car elle booste ma CA; uis à bas niveau, quand tu cheates pas en récupérant l'anneau des arcanes à Brasamical, tu tombes souvent en rade de sorts, et pouvoir utiliser des frondes/dards c'est quand même pas mal.

----------


## BlueTemplar

Ah oui c'est vrai y a une limitation, désolé je me refaisais encore hier soir un perso sur Eschalon Book II et je lui avait foutu 20 en Intelligence ... Bref pas de tête.

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est vrai qu'on se vouvoie entre frère et soeur dans le 1er.


C'est surtout qu'on ne sait pas qu'elle est notre soeur  ::P: .

----------


## Erkin_

Spoilers §§§

----------


## KaMy

Y'a prescription après 12 ans  :tired: 

T'as qu'a lancer ça au lieu d'apb moche.

----------


## Erkin_

Ça n'existe pas la prescription pour les spoilers.  ::sad::

----------


## Ezechiel

> Ça n'existe pas la prescription pour les spoilers.


Remarque des spoilers à l'écrit, ça change des spoilers sur image dans le topic des screenshots.

----------


## Say hello

'Tin je viens de me faire spoiler un jeu vieux de 12 ans.  ::O:

----------


## Anton

> Le premier screen d'une longue série ! 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/434...6746af22b6.jpg


Ca fait deux jours que j'essaie de me lancer à tout installer. Tu l'as fait avec ceci ?
Parce que à chaque fois que je lis le topic, je suis immensément fatigué  ::|:

----------


## Le Glaude

> 'Tin je viens de me faire spoiler un jeu vieux de 12 ans.


Grave, moi aussi. ::o:

----------


## schnak

Idem.
Je me sens sale.  :Emo:

----------


## Dyce

Vous etes lourds avec les screens de Baldur's Gate.  ::|: 
En ce moment, j'ai qu'une envie, c'est de quitter le boulot pour reinstaller tout le bouzin et refaire le jeu une 5eme fois !!!

Faible, je suis faible, mais c'est ca qui est bon  ::P:

----------


## gripoil

Et dans BG 2 Yoshimo c'est un 

Spoiler Alert! 


TRAITRE§§§§



Quand je pense que c'est un pote qui m'avait annoncé ça, j'ai faillis l'assassiner ce sale bâtard !

En tous cas ... vous devez réunir votre groupe avant d'aller plus loin.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Tu as quelques soucis d'encodage toi.  :^_^: 

*Edit :* Ah non rien. (retourne dans son antre)

----------


## Anton

> Et dans BG 2 Yoshimo c'est un 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> TRAITRE§§§§
> 
> .


Uniquement parce que 

Spoiler Alert! 


il fait doublon avec Imoen et que par faute de temps de dév restreint ils ont dû trouver ce moyen pour raccourcir son existence de jeu.

  ::o:

----------


## Giledhil

> Ca fait deux jours que j'essaie de me lancer à tout installer. Tu l'as fait avec ceci ?
> Parce que à chaque fois que je lis le topic, je suis immensément fatigué


Oui, j'ai lu ce post. Pour résumer :

-Installer BG1+TosC et les patcher

-Installer BG2+ToB, les patcher, modifier le baldur.ini pour éviter les 
demandes de CD

-Lancer BG2 une fois, juste histoire de créer le fichier config.

-Installer ce fixpack : http://www.gibberlings3.net/bg2fixpack/

-DL BGT : http://www.shsforums.net/index.php?a...download&id=54
Dézipper ce truc la dans ton dossier d'intall de BG2 et lancer le setupBGT.

-Lancer éventuellement le setupmusic (pour avoir les musiques de BG1) et le setup GUI (pour changer l'écran de chargement)

-Telecharger le mod widescreen :http://www.gibberlings3.net/widescreen/
Il se met dans le répertoire de BG2, puis lancer l'exe.

-Télécharger ce mod pour remettre toutes les voix au même niveau sonore entre BG1et2 :http://www.shsforums.net/index.php?a...ownload&id=561 

Apres ca, tout est bon !

----------


## Anton

Merci  ::):

----------


## silverragout

Alpha Proctologue


Rien de tel qu'une bonne tête de con pour commencer l'aventure.

----------


## Morgoth

Grandiose.  ::XD::

----------


## BlueTemplar

On a le droit de porter des casques de vélo dans AP ?

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

GTA 4 : Episodes.

Une journée ordinaire.

----------


## alba

Sympa pour le spoil baldur's gate. ::(:

----------


## saddysally

Arrêtez de râler pour le "spoil" à propos de Baldur's Gate! Si ça continue, je vous raconte ce qui arrive au petit chaperon rouge quand elle arrive chez mère-grand...







*GTA IV*

Anatomie d'un crash

----------


## galoustic

Parcequ'à bout portant, le bazooka c'est plus fun.... (oui je suis mort, le pnj aussi j'espère.... ::O: )

----------


## chenoir

Parce que Morrowind c'est le plus beau de tous les jeux

----------


## war-p

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8a9...342794c31f.jpg
> Parcequ'à bout portant, le bazooka c'est plus fun.... (oui je suis mort, le pnj aussi j'espère....)


Mais c'est une bêta ou quoi?

----------


## ducon

C’est normal le contraste saisissant entre le ciel clair et la terre sombre dans Morrowind ?

----------


## silverragout

Alphi Proctoliguo


Encore plus infiltration que Conviction.


Plus gros le viseur please.


Inventaire bien gras.


File moi tes yeux.


A la marchande !


Sélection de missions.


Distribution de non-talents.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Petite image de Torchlight sur lequel je reprend ma partie, et c'est toujours aussi bon  ::P:

----------


## DarzgL

> Alphi Proctoliguo
> 
> http://uppix.net/c/1/e/35ab3e97f9bbf...f90d80adtt.jpg
> Encore plus infiltration que Conviction.
> 
> http://uppix.net/3/5/c/458a0597df02f...790ed6c0tt.jpg
> Plus gros le viseur please.
> 
> http://uppix.net/0/b/0/7e35e6d047afb...bcd2e1eett.jpg
> ...


Il est si pourri que ça ?

----------


## Pellegrino/san

J'ai enfin réussi cette mission après quelques tentatives ( Montebourg ).

----------


## JulLeBarge

Autre niveau (je continue de descendre sous terre), autre ambiance:

----------


## Apokteino

> C’est normal le contraste saisissant entre le ciel clair et la terre sombre dans Morrowind ?
> 
> http://chrisyburton.unblog.fr/files/...1209479416.jpg


Non ça c'est René Magritte.

 ::):

----------


## alegria unknown



----------


## silverragout

Beta Protocol


Il s'en passe des choses chez les voisins.

----------


## znokiss

Je suis triste. Je viens de terminer pour la seconde fois *Deus-Ex* le magistral. Et cela était bon. Rappelez-vous : 

- un jeu où on peut se voir soi-même dans la caméra en train de pirater cette dernière (écran de gauche) : 



Taihaut : les gentils robots m'aident à buter méchant robot : 



Tiens, des gens. Je pourrais leur demander si...



...oooops



Coucou mon mignon. Je vais l'appeler Kiki : 



Tu viens m'aider, Kiki ?



Merci Kiki (et snif aussi, j'ai du buter Kiki) : 



No comment pour celle-là :

----------


## znokiss

Rhaaa, putain, ce Denton a quand même grave la classe, il parle comme le président : 



Voila.

Ensuite, pour me _consoler_ (hohoho) un peu, j'ai décidé de lancer *Deux-Ex 2 Invisible War* pour me faire moi-même mon idée et vérifier si c'est tellement un ratage comme le disent tous les aigris du topic. 

Waaah, ça commence bien : 




D'entrée de jeu, le HUD discret et pas trop envahissant donne le ton : 



On en apprends un peu sur les Dentons dans des infocubes à l'image du 1 : interface simple à manipuler, même plus besoin d'utiliser la molette de la souris, il suffit de cliquer sur les deux grosses bitesflèches  :ouaiouai:  : 



Bon, je comprends rien, il fait tout le temps sombre. Allons demander à ce garde : 



Chose étonnante, à chaque dialogue, toute les lumières s'allument, et s'éteignent de nouveau une fois la discussion terminée. Notez la souplesse décontractée des personnages : 



Une petite vue du HUD. L'espèce de projo vert fluo, c'est... UNE CAMÉRAMÉRAA !?!? Mon dieu ! Pour ne pas se faire voir, éviter les lasers verts : 



Pour l'instant, c'est un peu comme finir la boite d'oeufs Kinder pour avoir toute les surprises... C'est même plus bon mais on se force quand même, pour savoir.

----------


## znokiss

L'IA des ennemi est très élaborée : intelligents et retors, ils restent à distance pour nous prendre à couvert, comme on peut le voir sur les images suivantes : 





Dans DeusEx, il y a Sex..




Ais-je parlé du fait qu'il est IMPOSSIBLE de CHANGER d'arme avec la MOLETTE ?? On ne peut que faire défiler le curseur dans "l'inventaire", il faut encore appuyer espace pour sélectionner le flingue ou la grenade...?
...que la résolution est bloquée au max en 1280x800 ?  Qu'on trouve une option "vibration manette" dans le menu ? Que TOUS les objets sont sélectionnable pareillement ? Genre tu veux prendre le chargeur par terre, mais hop, t'attrape la table ou la chaise qui sont juste à côtFUUUU*UUUUUU*UUUUUUUUUU

Bref, je pleure en me demandant comment ceci 



a pu devenir ça :

----------


## Froyok

Juste avant que ça ne devienne instable et crash, et comme par hasard au moment ou je commençais à jouer :


Création de mon perso.


Marchons dans la nuit, lalalala...


Je chassais de l'humain, pour son cuir.


Et jétay cachay héhay !
(Notez le jolie soleil avec ses godray qui se la joue "call the batman before the night !")

Quand j'aurais le temps je virerais un max le HUD, la boussole et les stats font moche...

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Mais c'est une bêta ou quoi?





> Il est si pourri que ça ?


Je comprend pas. C'est quoi le problème avec ses screens ?  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

Bah ses propres commentaires sont pas très enthousiastes.

----------


## OhMe

> 


Denton, cet illettré.

Je prendra*i* la bonne décision.

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Froyok

J'aime bien le hud collé à l'arrière train de la bagnole.
Je connaissais pas du tout sinon comme jeu. C'est quel style, burnout ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> J'aime bien le hud collé à l'arrière train de la bagnole.
> Je connaissais pas du tout sinon comme jeu. C'est quel style, burnout ?


Jeu de course holywoodien voir le topic vidéo juste en dessous pour un aperçu.

----------


## Pellegrino/san



----------


## ducon

> Non ça c'est René Magritte.


Justement, j’ai la même impression qu’avec les copies d’écran de Morrowind.

----------


## silverragout

> Bah ses propres commentaires sont pas très enthousiastes.


Disons que l'entrée en matière n'est pas très aidée avec un jeu estampillé Obsidian : Bugs, bugs, bugs, bugs, bugs, animations de merdes.

Et pas trop infiltration finalement alors que c'est la compétence que je développe le plus.

Enfin, l'ambiance et l'histoire doivent rattraper tout ça.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ba ouai c'est morrowind quoi... 
> 
> J'ai du le lancer 4-5 fois, j'ai jamais reussi a la finir cette saloperie de quette principale.
> 
> 
> Soit je m'eparpille comme une merde pour devenir chef des guildes, soit je me retrouve a me balader comme un con a massacrer tout le monde, soit la moitie de la map me crache dessus parce que j'ai oublie de respecter un serment que j'ai fait et que je retrouve plus ces p**** de ffringues a la con que j'avais promis de vendre, soit je me retrouve avec un bug de merde.
> 
> Un jour je le finirais! J'y crois!


Morro je l'ai fini 4 ou 5 fois en étant maitre de toutes les guilde Voleur et guerrier compris, tribunal, bloodmoon idem.
plus une tétrachié de mods.

----------


## Sk-flown

Deus-ex le seul jeu que je revendrai jamais, j'ai revendu le 1er hitman, Project igi, le 1er Max payne, Kingpin(j'aurais pas dû), Operation flashpoint(racheté depuis), mais Deus-ex je garde sa boite précieusement, le Saint Graal demeure dans son écrin de velours.

----------


## alba

> 


C'est bien, maintenant les développeurs de jeu de caisse ont plus besoin de se faire chier à faire de belles textures, tout est flouté!  ::lol::

----------


## Acteon

> Deus-ex le seul jeu que je revendrai jamais, j'ai revendu le 1er hitman, Project igi, le 1er Max payne, Kingpin(j'aurais pas dû), Operation flashpoint(racheté depuis), mais Deus-ex je garde sa boite précieusement, le Saint Graal demeure dans son écrin de velours.





Et sinon y'as une nouvelle ile sur The Hunter \o/ et y'as des sangliers  :Bave: 
Mais pas vu encore  :Emo:  alors jme suis vengeay sur bambi§§

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Les Cool Story Bro, n'ont pas lieu ici, sinon :




> Et sinon y'as une nouvelle ile sur The Hunter \o/ et y'as des sangliers


Cool Story Bro.

Voilà, piégé à ton propre jeu.  :<_<:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> De mon côté c'est rapide et pratique. La vie est subjective.


Ouais mais, petit détail à la con, tu postes tes screens pour les autres, pas pour toi  :tired: 




> Cool Story Bro.
> 
> Voilà, piégé à ton propre jeu.


Sauf que lui a mis un screen.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Toi non plus.  ::(:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est bien, maintenant les développeurs de jeu de caisse ont plus besoin de se faire chier à faire de belles textures, tout est flouté!


Le flou c'est quand j'étais à 200 Km/h. Donc normal.

----------


## LeBabouin

Y a personne qui a des screens du dernier Assassin's Creed qu'on voit si ça vaut le coup ?

----------


## war-p

> Je comprend pas. C'est quoi le problème avec ses screens ?


Non, c'est juste que je savais pas qu'il était sorti, c'est tout, sinon, bah, c'est sûr il pas très bon, mais si il est bon, pourquoi pas (et puis il me tente beaucoup  ::rolleyes:: )

----------


## Frypolar

> Y a personne qui a des screens du dernier Assassin's Creed qu'on voit si ça vaut le coup ?


Fais une recherche dans ce topic, il y en a eu.

----------


## Sk-flown

> http://9001chan.org/b/29/cool_story_bro.jpg


C'était pas comme s'il n'y avait pas de screens de Deus-ex plus haut.

 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Hereticus

Bon je viens tous les jours voir vos screens mais je poste jamais alors :

Assassin's Creed 2 :





Voilà voilà ..

EDIT : lol , ha ben justement je viens de voir que vous en cherchiez des screens de AC2 >< lol

----------


## tim987

Les derniers pour la route, après je joue à autre chose.

----------


## znokiss

Squelette intéressante, cette dernière image.

----------


## Hereticus

> Les derniers pour la route, après je joue à autre chose.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4a1...8a36d0d431.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c6c...081bbd53ae.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8c5...acc37fee66.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3c1...be15de21cf.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ddf...dd46fa53a9.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a7b...111af8a07f.jpg


Se serait vrt sublime que tu fasse un pack , personnellement ça me convertirais surement à morrowind  ::wub:: .

----------


## tim987

> Se serait vrt sublime que tu fasse un pack , personnellement ça me convertirais surement à morrowind .


Je suis pas sûr de pouvoir. Déjà dans un premier temps, parceque ça fait tout de même plus de 3 go l'ensemble du répertoire _data file_. Ensuite dans un second temps, je suis pas sûr que les moddeurs apprecient (même si je doute qu'ils fassent un tour sur CPC) le regroupement de leur mods dans un pack sans leurs autorisations. Je crois que celui qui a fait le _Graphism Overhaul_ n'a pas obtenu les autorisations des auteurs pour son pack d'ailleurs.

Toutefois, la majorité de ce que j'ai mis est facilement trouvable sur wiwiland, et http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.co...view=Mods.List .

Faire une liste complète serait trop longue, mais l'essentiel est le MVP pack 3.0, les textures de Darknut's, les paysages de Vult's, better bodies, visage de VVarfendell Vol I + Rhen's Oblivion hair, Road to heaven. Sans compter les mods pour les livres, bannières, signes etc...(tous dispos sur wiwiland).

----------


## chenoir

> Les derniers pour la route, après je joue à autre chose.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4a1...8a36d0d431.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c6c...081bbd53ae.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8c5...acc37fee66.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3c1...be15de21cf.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ddf...dd46fa53a9.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a7b...111af8a07f.jpg


J'aime. Par contre j'aime beaucoup moins la texture impériale que tu as utilisé. Trop clair, trop conte de fée à mon gout  ::rolleyes::

----------


## tim987

> J'aime. Par contre j'aime beaucoup moins la texture impériale que tu as utilisé. Trop clair, trop conte de fée à mon gout


Tu veux dire le château de Coeurebène ? Oui je suis d'accord avec toi, mais j'aime tellement les autres textures que j'avais peur d'en flinguer en essayant differentes textures juste pour changer les remparts. Mais effectivement, ça fait un peu Disneyland comparé au reste.

----------


## chenoir

Atta je vais te prendre une photo de mon coeurebene namoi.

Edit : Voila donc un pack de screenshots.

_Parce que l'architecture Velothi c'est beau. Surtout avec ce mod qui remplace les textures de torchis pas du marbre blanc et noir_


_Parce que les Godrays sur l'architecture Velothi c'est beau_


_Parce que tous les paysages vus depuis le toit d'un chef-d'œuvre d'architecture Velothis sont beaux._






_Un ordonnateur du temple dans son armure Indoril, sans doute l'armure la plus classe du jeu pour moi. Quelle connerie de pas l'avoir mise dans Oblivion._


_La région des iles Ascadiennes._


_Et enfin, Cœurébene la belle, la plus belle (et la plus tortueuse) place forte impériale de l'ile de Vvardenfell._

----------


## gripoil

> Bon je viens tous les jours voir vos screens mais je poste jamais alors :
> 
> Assassin's Creed 2 :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/6733e5d...e3d4b57bb1.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/a28a926...be824c61a6.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/d38d654...5f0c26ba20.jpg
> 
> Voilà voilà ..
> ...


T'as bidouillé les couleurs ? C'est plus terne chez wam.



> Squelette intéressante, cette dernière image.


Oh nom de Dieu  ::wub::

----------


## Ethyls

Voici Giselle, la grenouille de la fin de Crysis. Le PETA serait outré de savoir que les militaires américains ne relâchent pas leurs grenouilles en cas d'une attaque d'extra-terrestres. Moi, c'est pas ça qui me dérange : c'est plutôt l'impossibilité de lui exploser son corps de batracien hideux au fusil à pompe qui me frustre.

----------


## Le Glaude

> Atta je vais te prendre une photo de mon coeurebene namoi.
> 
> Edit : Voila donc un pack de screenshots.
> 
> _Parce que l'architecture Velothi c'est beau. Surtout avec ce mod qui remplace les textures de torchis pas du marbre blanc et noir_
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/51a...4b52dff980.jpg
> 
> _Parce que les Godrays sur l'architecture Velothi c'est beau_
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ede...92281f42b6.jpg
> ...


La vache, mais c'est carrément magnifique !

Dans mes souvenirs a moi, Morro' est tout moche, t'as du sacrement le moddé pour arriver a ce niveau la ! ::):

----------


## Morgoth

Morro' tout moche ? Tss-tss...

----------


## lokideath

Un petit passage au supermarché du coin :


En voilà un qui ne va pas faire long feu :


Je te vois !


Ah, je ne te vois plus...


Un petit cadeau :


Un troupeau d'otages :


Mais nan  ::o:

----------


## jujupatate



----------


## Hamtarotaro

Argh, le dernier screen casse tout!  ::ninja::

----------


## touriste

> Deus-ex le seul jeu que je revendrai jamais, j'ai revendu le 1er hitman, Project igi, le 1er Max payne, Kingpin(j'aurais pas dû), Operation flashpoint(racheté depuis), mais Deus-ex je garde sa boite précieusement, le Saint Graal demeure dans son écrin de velours.


Et Fallout dans tout ça ?  ::o:

----------


## Morgoth

Comment apponter lorsqu'il nous manque le train principal ?





Comme ça.

Résultat :

----------


## war-p

Tiens, j'ai une petite surprise pour toi Morgoth.

----------


## Gekky

> ...Screens de Mirror's Edge qui tuent.


Je me demande si des gens créent des maps pour ce jeu. Son moteur bute.

----------


## war-p

Son moteur c'est l'unreal ungine.

----------


## Gekky

Au risque de passer pour un total ignorant, j'en étais pas sûr du tout...

C'en est une belle altération, en tout cas!

----------


## NeoOoeN

*Outcast*, un jeu, une merveille.


Anniversaire d'une confrérie hier sur Lotro, concours de pêche oblige avant un bon concert à Thorin.

----------


## L'invité

> Au risque de passer pour un total ignorant, j'en étais pas sûr du tout...
> 
> C'en est une belle altération, en tout cas!


C'est bien de l'UE3.

----------


## Morgoth

> Tiens, j'ai une petite surprise pour toi Morgoth.


Qu'est-ce donc ?

----------


## Dorak

( Mirror's Edge ) 

OUAI Mé TOU Lé JEU SOU U3 ET BAH ILS SE RESSEMBLENT

J'adore la ressortir celle-là.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bah si regarde:
UE 3

UE 3

----------


## Dorak

fu.

----------


## touriste

C'est le jeu des 5 erreurs ?

----------


## Froyok

> 


 ::O: 
Waw...

Comme j'ai jamais finit le jeu, je connaissais pas.

----------


## Say hello

> http://uppix.net/3/f/0/00a65267dcd15...2ca8a448tt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/f/f/9/444c74f9f1975...1300cb7ett.jpg


Un tapis elfique quelle horreur!  :Gerbe: 
FRIIIIITE§§§§

----------


## Darkath

> ( Mirror's Edge ) 
> 
> OUAI Mé TOU Lé JEU SOU U3 ET BAH ILS SE RESSEMBLENT
> 
> J'adore la ressortir celle-là.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3a4...7c5591d94c.jpg


à 15€ il vaut le coup ?

----------


## Gekky

> à 15€ il vaut le coup ?


 Largement, selon moi. Il est super court, mais c'est très rafraichissant, et comme tu peux le voir, les environnements sont de toute beauté.

Ah, et le gameplay tue.

----------


## KaMy

Si tu l'as pas encore fait attends donc 6 mois de plus et t'auras une 18ème promo à 4€.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'ai entamé Mirror's Edge ce matin après l'avoir acheté y'a quelques semaines à 4€, et c'est vrai que c'est très très sympa, rafraichissant, novateur, et je kiffe grave le parti-pris esthétique, c'est de toute beauté, même sur ma machine vieillissante:

----------


## tim987

Premier obstacle sur la route. Un camion du convoi de l'autre équipe.

 

Heureusement, le convoi peut repartir...sauf que le char se trompe de route.

 

Le convoi arrive au premier point "chaud". On perd rapidement le char...

 

L'équipage est en vie, mais on perd un important appuie-feu.

----------


## tim987

Un Tigre vient en renfort pour nettoyer la première barricade...Malheureusement il subira le même sort que le char, et s'écrasera à 50 mètres de notre position. Il n'y aura aucun survivants.

 

La situation se dégrade fortement pour le premier groupe.

 

Echange de tir avec le barrage. On décide de capturer le blindé HS pour se servir de sa tourelle.



Le groupe Alpha prend le barrage d'assaut afin de capturer le bindée. C'est là que je meurs, tué par un membre d'équipage  :tired: .

----------


## ziltoïd

Tain, ça donne envie vos soirées là. J'ai le jeu qui traîne sur mon disque depuis un bail. Enfin, un noob comme moi doit pas avoir sa place la dedans.

----------


## Rikimaru

C'est la première invasion de la Horde que j'assiste sur le serveur Archimonde je crois qu'ils étaient plus de 100





D'après certain Le Roi Varian d'hurlevent à danser la rumba

----------


## Darkath

> Si tu l'as pas encore fait attends donc 6 mois de plus et t'auras une 18ème promo à 4€.


La flemme d'attendre, je m'ennui sec, DL en cours .... Mais je m'en veux de pas avoir vu la dernière promo du coup, pourtant je les guette les promos steam  ::(:

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Froyok

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/783...7c2b2faf1c.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/556...bb271d86e0.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bef...0ddaa15f3f.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9e2...f5c6e3b13e.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b25...e6f4d675e1.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/61d...220eab6c90.jpg


 ::o: 
 :Emo: 

S'il te plait dis-moi comment tu l'a configuré ! Pitié !  :Emo:

----------


## Darkath

C'est pas un jeu console ça normalement ?

----------


## saddysally

PS2 oui. L'émulation fait des miracles désormais, mieux que les originaux.

----------


## Froyok

> C'est pas un jeu console ça normalement ?


Si, ps2.
Mais je supposais qu'il passait par un émulateur.
J'ai jamais réussis à le faire tourner sans problèmes moi.

----------


## KaMy

> La flemme d'attendre, je m'ennui sec, DL en cours .... Mais je m'en veux de pas avoir vu la dernière promo du coup, pourtant je les guette les promos steam


En plus il était en promo sur D2D aussi lors de pâques :/

Et je mets quelques screens de *Sins Of A Solar empire*, parce que je viens d'en faire pour un pote et que je me dis que y'en a t'êtres qui sont tentés par le jeu vu la promo:











Pour quelqu'un qui n'a jamais touché vraiment à un jeu spatial (Homeworld 2 effleuré uniquement) et qui aime la stratégie c'est plutôt déroutant vu la taille et la tronche des maps, ainsi que la gestion du bordel, mais ça donne vraiment envie de pousser le bazar.

----------


## El_Mariachi²



----------


## Anonyme1023

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/783...7c2b2faf1c.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/556...bb271d86e0.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bef...0ddaa15f3f.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9e2...f5c6e3b13e.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b25...e6f4d675e1.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/61d...220eab6c90.jpg


Mon jeu préféré à l'époque  ::'(: 
J'avais un site perso tout pourri que j'adorais mettre à jour (lstenbuck que ça s'appelait...) qui a totalement disparu de la toile... 
Je me souviendrai toujours d'avoir fais voler la boite du jeu dans les escaliers parce que je n'arrivais pas à faire la scène du "Il faut croiser le fer" ><

----------


## Darkath

> En plus il était en promo sur D2D aussi lors de pâques :/
> 
> Et je mets quelques screens de *Sins Of A Solar empire*, parce que je viens d'en faire pour un pote et que je me dis que y'en a t'êtres qui sont tentés par le jeu vu la promo:
> 
> http://uppix.net/0/3/e/2070b38f23006...d25a4618ct.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/3/6/5/21587a68ea0f4...5522602e2t.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/b/f/a/14d2068f7ead0...88a0b51b8t.jpg
> ...


Ah moi j'achete que steam ou impulse, histoire de pas trop me disperser en plateformes (et bizarrement le fait que y'ait un programme associé, ça peut faire chier certains, mais moi d'un coté je préfère pour mes achats en DL, je peux retrouver plus facilement les jeux que j'ai désinstaller sans avoir a me taper 50 site ou fouiller ma boite mail pour retrouver un lien...)

Sinon Soase,  c'est vrai que c'est étrange, on dirait un 4X mais en temps réel ... c'est vraiment super lent, difficile de se concentrer, même un jeu en tour par tour est plus nerveux  ::zzz::  .... les combats dure 50 plombes avec des vaisseaux qui font aucun dégats mais tous se régen plus ou moins vite .... 
Et ces putains de pirates qui t'envoient des armadas alors que t'es en train de luter pour avoir une économie potable ...

----------


## Say hello

> En plus il était en promo sur D2D aussi lors de pâques :/
> 
> Et je mets quelques screens de *Sins Of A Solar empire*, parce que je viens d'en faire pour un pote et que je me dis que y'en a t'êtres qui sont tentés par le jeu vu la promo:
> 
> http://uppix.net/0/3/e/2070b38f23006...d25a4618ct.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/3/6/5/21587a68ea0f4...5522602e2t.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/b/f/a/14d2068f7ead0...88a0b51b8t.jpg
> ...


Sinon si tu cherche un peu plus "casual" que SoSE y'a Haegemonia.

----------


## lokideath

En fait Darkath c'est une saloperie de joueur casual qui s'est infiltré parmi nous !  ::o: 

Edit : et voilà mon image  ::ninja::

----------


## KaMy

> Sinon si tu cherche un peu plus "casual" que SoSE y'a Haegemonia.


Vais d'abord explorer celui la vu que je l'ai sous la main.

Par contre je me suis un peu fait déchirer par les pirates comme dit par Darkath, ils viennent 2x en même pas 10 min avec le double de ma flotte, 'foirayz §

----------


## KiwiX

...

----------


## Aleas

Ouais mais non mais t'a vu ton AoA sur la phase finale de ton approche aussi ?! 

Puis bon être parallèle au pont ça aide aussi ! Mécréant qui détruit des Corsairs !  ::o:

----------


## tim987

> Tain, ça donne envie vos soirées là. J'ai le jeu qui traîne sur mon disque depuis un bail. Enfin, un noob comme moi doit pas avoir sa place la dedans.


Non, mais n'hesites pas à faire un tour si ça tente vraiment. Même si tu es un noob, ça peut passer, il te suffit de suivre les ordres des chefs de groupes. Par contre attends toi à être frustré, car quand tu meurs, c'est fini pour toi, tu peux passer à autre chose dans ta soirée. Du coup tu peux jouer 5 mins, comme 4 heures. Mais tu en tireras toute l'essence d'Arma 2 dans cette situation...  ::): 


...et ses frustrations aussi.  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

Raah, je joue enfin ! Je moddais le jeu depuis lundi, sans avoir une seule fois joué.
La promenade est magnifique !


Pieds nu, le soleil frappant le visage, le froufrou dans l'herbe... raah.


Avec la musique d'ambiance superbe. Je suis en extase.


Le soleil se cache...




La nuit tombe...


... la pluie rejoins la nuit, et se déverse en torrents sur mon visage.


Bon dieu que c'est sombre, j'entends une lame se dégainer...


La chasse fût bonne. Me voilà en possession d'objets qui ravirons les marchands. Et le soleil viens caresser mon nouveau casque de fer me conférant vigueur et santé.

----------


## silverragout

Alpha Protocol


L'arnaque, me manque 1 xp pour passer le niveau.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Mon jeu préféré à l'époque 
> J'avais un site perso tout pourri que j'adorais mettre à jour (lstenbuck que ça s'appelait...) qui a totalement disparu de la toile... 
> Je me souviendrai toujours d'avoir fais voler la boite du jeu dans les escaliers parce que *je n'arrivais pas à faire la scène du "Il faut croiser le fer"* ><


Oh putain m'en parles pas, les crises de nerfs que je me suis pris dessus  ::O:

----------


## Erkin_

Ça manque de testostérones par ici.

----------


## Faucon

A Froyok, Ouais mais avec tout ça, t'as même pas pensé à modifier l'interface toute pourrie typée console.... ::P:

----------


## Froyok

> A Froyok, Ouais mais avec tout ça, t'as même pas pensé à modifier l'interface toute pourrie typée console....


Si tu as un mod à me conseiller je suis preneur...
J'avoue que j'ai oublié.

[EDIT] Non en fait c'est bon.

----------


## znokiss

Allez, je ne résiste pas à faire un petit coup de pub pour mon tuto d'amélioration de Deus-Ex 2 Invisible War. Et pis bon, c'est des scrinechotes, hein...

Petite galerie : 

*Aspect Original :* 



Rétrécissement du HUD : 



Amélioration du FOV : 



Et application des textures Haute Résolution : 



Pour ceux qui préfèrent avoir l'interface tout autour (mais plus grosse), il suffit de sauter l'étape 3). Voici ce que ça donne *sans changement de HUD :* 


 
Toute les infos ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...83#post3241883

----------


## Nielle

> Alpha Protocol
> 
> http://uppix.net/e/7/f/5dc1632a63111...7308064att.jpg
> L'arnaque, me manque 1 xp pour passer le niveau.


A la fin du jeu, j'ai pu maxer pistolets, furtivité et combats corps à corps. Il me restait 5 ou 10 points a mettre ailleurs.

----------


## Donnerstag

Fear Extraction Point :

----------


## znokiss

Ahh, les gunfights du métro sont mes préférés sur toute la saga.

----------


## Gekky

La gatling est juste fabuleuse. 'Tain, mais ces combats. 




> ...Screens de Wolverine...


Il vaut le coup? Je l'ai repéré en rayon d'un magasin, pas trop cher.

----------


## Morgoth



----------


## Sylvine

J'allais le dire, ça devient pénible ce tic verbal.

----------


## Jean Pale

Verbal.  ::ninja:: 

Pour Wolverine, ça vaut le coup à pas trop cher. 10-20€ max quoi.

----------


## Sylvine

> Verbal.


Jean Pale, l'homme qui corrige plus vite que son ombre (et accessoirement avant même que j'édite le message).

----------


## Erkin_

Un camion qui vole, un corps musclé, un gros ceinturon, un tee-shirt déchiré, un tunnel rempli d'eau... C'est aussi subtil que du Bay mais bordel que c'est bon.
Batman Arkham Asylum aurait du s'inspirer de ce jeu pour être réussi.




Gekky : Il y a une démo de disponible (pour une fois). L'intérêt du jeu réside uniquement dans ses combats, avec un gameplay vraiment sympa, un jeu bien gore et brutal, c'est un vraiment excellent de combattre dans ce jeu.

----------


## Anonyme2016

J'ai pas compris? y'a quoi qui vous défrise?

----------


## Gekky

> J'allais le dire, ça devient pénible ce tic verbal.


Merde, j'ai été contaminé. J'vais essayer d'y faire plus attention, j'aime pas non plus. A l'écrit, c'est pitoyable en plus. >_<

Je tenterais Wolverine, ça a l'air vraiment sympa.




> Batman Arkham Asylum aurait du s'inspirer de ce jeu pour être réussi.


C'est peut-être parce que je suis un gros fan de Batman, mais j'ai adoré Arkham Asylum, à part pour deux ou trois éléments. J'ai l'impression qu'il est pas trop apprécié dans le coin. Pour quelles raisons?

----------


## ziltoïd

> J'ai pas compris? y'a quoi qui vous défrise?


Le mot "juste" dans la phrase :
"C'est juste fabuleux". Encore un anglicisme foireux.
C'est juste awesome mec yo§

----------


## Thomasorus

EvE







 ::wub::

----------


## M.Rick75

*Osmos*
Je voulais me détendre un peu et c'est bien raté. Les derniers niveaux du mode attractor résistent... Gnnniiiiiii.

----------


## znokiss

Autant le début et calme et relaxant, autant dans les derniers niveau, j'ai eu envie de balancer mon écran avec la même impression que devant Shinobi, sur Megadrive.

----------


## KaMy

Après ma découverte en surface du jeu hier, j'y ai passé un peu plus de temps aujourd'hui, j'ai mis la pâtée à l'ia et aux pirates, puis je me met les pirates dans la fouille, je fait progresser economie, technologies flotte etc etc et je me prépare à attaquer.

Voila ma flotte, je me sens tout fier, pret à casser du moche, je le sais je vais lui péter sa tête 



Hophop spacio vitesse truc muche c'est parti §



La je me dis "huhu ça va te faire tout drôle quand je vais débouler chez toi" 



En fait y'a du monde chez ce salaud...



Un peu trop...



De monde  :tired: 



Mortalité de la chose, voila ce qui reste de moi à la fin 



Plus rien :fuuuu:

Ps: Ça aurait surement mieux rendu sans tout le bordel à l'écran mais bon je préfère éviter de le virer pour le moment.

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Le mot "juste" dans la phrase :
> "C'est juste fabuleux". Encore un anglicisme foireux.
> C'est juste awesome mec yo§



Ah tiens.


J'aurais jamais cru que c'était incorrect ça.

----------


## Logan

Et votre prénom à vous, c'est François, c'est juste ?

----------


## bluth

Enfin, ce n'est pas pire que les "quoi" systématique à la fin des phrases ou les "j'avoue" (qui commencent a envahir de plus en plus de couches de notre société).

----------


## Hereticus

> Ah tiens.
> J'aurais jamais cru que c'était incorrect ça.


HS/
Moi non plus , surtout que ça gêne pas à la lecture du tout  ::O:  , mais bon certains se la touche avec ça ... je n'ai jamais compris... se sont des petites expressions qui se font leur place c'est tout.

Des types comme ça il y en avait déjà au 18ème siècle , et si on les écoutoies on seroie tous a parler comme celoie  ::): .
/HS

----------


## Zeppo

Mon fier campement.  :B): 

A droite, l'enclos avec un renne dedans. (Je le laisse ici jusqu'à ce que j'ai besoin de bouffe, et en attendant je l'utilise pour traîner des troncs d'arbres.  ::ninja:: )
Puis mon petit abris et à côté de l'enclos et de l'eau ; mon "cellar" qui sert à stocker ma bouffe.

Et le bois, c'est pour construire ma cabane.  :Bave:  (J'ai déjà fait deux pans de mur)

----------


## znokiss

Ouais bon, y'a peut-être des lecteurs suisses, belges ou même québécois parmis nous, quoi. Peut-être même des chtis ou des Toulousains. T'sais, on va pas commencer à se pogner à cause des usages de langue de chacun, quoi. Et c'est gavé drôle mon pote, c'est signe de multiplicité cosmopolite, genre, t'as vu ? Au final, on peut se demander c'est quoi le vrai français qu'il faut parler pour être correct ? Qui décide qu'un mot ou une expression est juste ou non ?  ::P: 

Oups, on me fait signe que je suis HS, autant/au temps/OTAN pour moi.

----------


## ducon

Doom 2 + Speed of Doom :

map15 le début bien tendu


map15 en haut


map15 dehors

----------


## Valkyr

> Et application des textures Haute Résolution :


Le plancher est moins joli après l'application des textures haute résolution tiens  :tired:

----------


## Darkath

> Mon fier campement. 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/3cfcad4...0791307d60.jpg
> A droite, l'enclos avec un renne dedans. (Je le laisse ici jusqu'à ce que j'ai besoin de bouffe, et en attendant je l'utilise pour traîner des troncs d'arbres. )
> Puis mon petit abris et à côté de l'enclos et de l'eau ; mon "cellar" qui sert à stocker ma bouffe.
> 
> Et le bois, c'est pour construire ma cabane.  (J'ai déjà fait deux pans de mur)


Wah c'est juste trop bizarre

On dirait juste un espèce de dwarf fortress mais avec des graphismes juste un peu mieux !

Et une vrai interface aussi  ::): 





> Le plancher est moins joli après l'application des textures haute résolution tiens


Tu trouves ? moi je dis qu'il fait plus clean, et moins bouillie de pixel

----------


## saddysally

Oblivion, il se mod, se remod, se surmod. 
J'en arrive fréquemment à penser que cette fois ça y est, j'en ai fait le tour. Mais je finis toujours par tomber sur une scène qui m'oblige à me refermer la bouche à la mano.

Aujourd'hui, Astia Inventius semble s'est convertie à l'école "réaliste". En plus de l'ambiance lumineuse  générale, ça m'a rendue toute chose...

----------


## Zeppo

> Wah c'est juste trop bizarre
> 
> On dirait juste un espèce de dwarf fortress mais avec des graphismes juste un peu mieux !
> 
> Et une vrai interface aussi


Dans un certain sens, c'est proche de Dwarf Fortress : mais au niveau d'un seul individu, et non d'une communauté.
Après, ça reste proche du roguelike : tu passes beaucoup à mourir et à recommencer!  :^_^:

----------


## znokiss

> Le plancher est moins joli après l'application des textures haute résolution tiens


Peut-être sur la photo, mais de façon général, tout est bien plus fin, plus joli et surtout, les yeux de l'héroine passent du marron moisi au bleu d'outremer et sa poitrine gagne 2 bonnets (implant modification spécial "boobinflate male charming", je pense).

----------


## Valkyr

> Tu trouves ? moi je dis qu'il fait plus clean, et moins bouillie de pixel


Ah peut-être, j'avais pris ça pour une texture simulant le grain du bois  ::P:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Je teste en ce moment ce sympathique (et peu connu) MMO F2P qu'est Martial Empires, et c'est plutôt sympa. Univers chinois, 3 classes jouables (Ranger, Warrior et Mage), les skills sont chouets, y'a du rythme, on s'ennuie pas, et c'est assez mignon graphiquement (même si j'aimerai réussir à foutre de l'AA  ::|: )

Mon perso (ranger level 11)  ::wub::  :


Le transport local, permettant d'aller rapidement d'un point à un autre (moyennant gold):


Mode Fury activé  :B): 


En cours de restauration de ma santé et mana:

----------


## Hereticus

On a beau dire , je le trouve assez bien foutu assassin's creed 2 :



Mama j'ai le vertiiiige :



On marche peinard et on se tient tranquil  ::ninja:: 



Opla je viens de piquer une gondole !



Ca me fait penser à *GTA 4* ! Et voilà mes premiers pas dans le bousin :

Mais quand je dis premiers pas ... prennnnons notre temps ...



Une petite partie de billard allez ...



I'm lagging in the rain .. ( 20 fps ):

----------


## tim987

Je suis le seul à penser que le héros d'Assassin's Creed 2 ressemble beaucoup à _Joaquin Phoenix_ ?  :tired:  Ou alors il faut que je m'achètes de nouveaux yeux au marché noir ?

----------


## bixente

> Je suis le seul à penser que le héros d'Assassin's Creed 2 ressemble beaucoup à _Joaquin Phoenix_ ?  Ou alors il faut que je m'achètes de nouveaux yeux au marché noir ?


Plus maintenant en tout cas.

----------


## tim987

Oulah. En effet. Plus Maintenant.  ::O:

----------


## Manath

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/783...7c2b2faf1c.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/556...bb271d86e0.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bef...0ddaa15f3f.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9e2...f5c6e3b13e.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b25...e6f4d675e1.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/61d...220eab6c90.jpg


Tu utilises quoi comme émulateur ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Tu utilises quoi comme émulateur ?


pcsx 2

----------


## Dorak

> I'm lagging in the rain .. ( 20 fps ):


Ya une différence assez importante entre " laguer " et " ramer "  ::siffle::

----------


## Billoute

AJOUT : FSX oui..

un petit vol pour saluer le coucher du soleil.



et voilà ce qui arrive quand on ne surveille pas ses jauges (à priori un mauvais réglage de mélange qui a fait toussoter le moteur) sympa accusim...dommage que cela ne devienne pas un standard sous FS.

----------


## Morgoth

FS:X ?  ::O:   :Bave: 

Ouais, ça sent le mélange un poil trop riche à cette altitude. Peuh-peuh... :toussote:

----------


## chenoir

Qu'un moteur perde en puissance et fasse une belle fumée colorée à cause d'un mélange trop riche, je veux bien à 6000 pieds, mais pas à 1000 pieds (au vu de la scène en tous cas).

----------


## Billoute

> Qu'un moteur perde en puissance et fasse une belle fumée colorée à cause d'un mélange trop riche, je veux bien à 6000 pieds, mais pas à 1000 pieds (au vu de la scène en tous cas).


Oui, cela m'a intrigué aussi.
Supris sur le moment, j'ai pu atterir mais le bouzin vibrait de tous les côtés malgré des jauges tout à fait dans les normales.
Après coup, j'ai réalisé que j'avais laissé la gestion du mélange en automatique dans FS, alors que le P47 Accusim nécessite le contrôle manuel.
J'ai pu repartir sans aucun problème.

Bon, j'ai explosé le moteur 20mn plus tard en enclenchant le turbo à 10 000 pieds... chaque chose à la fois hein.

----------


## chenoir

Bah à ce moment, je pencherais pour un mélange beaucoup trop bas avec hausse de la température des cylindres, d'où l'échappement noir.

----------


## Nykhola

> AJOUT : FSX oui..
> 
> un petit vol pour saluer le coucher du soleil.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ee6...df4f3e88d8.jpg
> 
> et voilà ce qui arrive quand on ne surveille pas ses jauges (à priori un mauvais réglage de mélange qui a fait toussoter le moteur) sympa accusim...dommage que cela ne devienne pas un standard sous FS.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a72...88b4140411.jpg


Y'a quoi comme pack en plus par rapport à l'original ?

----------


## Billoute

> Y'a quoi comme pack en plus par rapport à l'original ?


REX 2.0 pour la météo
GEX Europe pour les textures au sol/autogen (avec d'ailleurs quelques bugs)
Des meshs plus détaillés (dispo en freeware)
plus quelques truc freeware pour, entre autres, optimiser l'autogen, shaders 3.0 etc...
le tout avec une couche d'ENBSeries pour un rendu des couleurs moins froid.

----------


## Froyok

Sans torche, on y voit rien dans ces ruines...


Vas-y, comme ça, prends la pose chérie !


Petit mod pour agrandir la cité impériale. Ça rend vachement bien !


Haaa, ces assassins, bande de petits rigolos...
Notez au passage la noirceur de la nuit. Brrrr...


J'ai rejoins la légion impériale (mod). Engagez-vous qu'il disaient !


Première mission de la légion, très difficile comme travaille ! Ce fut un rude combat face à ce guerrier qui n'était qu'un simple mage : il était invisible ! Je ne savais pas du tout ou frapper avec ma lame d'argent. Condoléances pour la famille du garde qui à vainement tenté de m'aider...


Sauve qui peut ! Poursuivis par une meute de loup, et malgré ma solide armures, j'ai du fuir face aux immenses crocs baveux pleins de mordant.

----------


## Ekba

Haha ! Couché le loup, couché j'ai dit !^^. Perso ce genre d'ennemis je sors même plus mon arc pour les tanner, j'invoque un seigneur deadra, un faucheclan, une liche, un daedroth et une araignée daedra, et hop... le tout en même temps grâce au mod Level based summon cap, qui permet d'invoquer plusieurs créatures ( mais une seule de chaque sort à la fois ) en fonction du rang d'invocation ( apprenti, compagnon, etc... ). C'est un peu extrême comme méthode, mais franchement marre de tuer des loups ( ou des "gore rat" complètement berserk ).

Allez deux ptits screens marrants d'Obli aussi que j'ai mis sur le nexus :

Voici le fameux goblin ivre mort sous un tonneau de la grotte des Ecrevisses ( je l'ai trouvé comme ça, c'est pas une mise en scène hein ) :



Notez ce superbe bikini en mithril que j'me trimballe^^.

Et voilà ce qui est arrivé à mon fan de l'arène :



Il moisit dans les sous-terrains de mon chateau de Ra'Jiska... Mouahahahaha, par Azura !

----------


## Canard WC

Oblivion !!
Y'a du monde au balcon  :;): 

Je vous épargne les scènes réalisées avec le mod Oblivion pose pack et Erotic, mais vous ratez quelquechose, notamment la scène où une personne de sang royal fait des trucs pas très jolis jolis toute seule dans sa tente !
 ::O:

----------


## Ekba

Tiens Eroblivion c'est comme BBB, c'est drôle 5 minutes puis...

----------


## Aleas

Croisière en Crimée, le Kusnetzov s'apprête à accoster sous la surveillance d'un Ka-27.



Les vacanciers prennent l'air en attendant d'assister au décollage d'un Su-33









Cliquer sur les images est vivement recommandé  :Emo:

----------


## Froyok

> Tiens Eroblivion c'est comme BBB, c'est drôle 5 minutes puis...


Mais non, ça contribue à l'immersion !  ::ninja:: 
(je déconne, ça sert vraiment à rien, et la plupart du temps c'est bugué à mort)

----------


## Hereticus

> Ya une différence assez importante entre " laguer " et " ramer "


Ramer c'est trop dur comme terme , sans la pluie je suis à 45-50 fps donc ... Si ça rame que pendant la pluie *tout en restant jouable* , je considère que c'est juste du lag ... d'autant plus que je ne ressent que quelques accouts par moment c'est pas comme si je voyais l'action au ralenti.

On me parlait de l'optimisation d'assassin's creed 2 , mais pour le moment GTA 4 est bien plus moche et ram/lag (?) beaucoup plus  ::O:  , m'enfin ça reste fun  ::P: .

Et puis les portages consoles c'est souvent/toujours vraiment réalisé à la pisse.  ::ninja::  

j'ai vraiment suivi toutes les instructions du poste "GTA 4 à la mod" pour grapiller un max de fps et je suis loin d'avoir une config merdicimale :/.

[EDIT] Mais t'as raison j'aurais du mettre "raming" ça aurait fait un petit jeu de mot avec la pluie.  ::P:   ::ninja::

----------


## Nielle

Le problème avec les mods d'obilvion, c'est les crash qui vont avec. Je n'ai jamais pu finir Shivering island, le jeu plantait à chaques fois juste après que je tuais le boss de fin.  ::cry::

----------


## Froyok

Je n'ai eu qu'un seul crash en une heure de jeu actuellement : un runtime error machin bidule c++.
Je me sens donc confiant (vu que je suppose à 90% que le bug de l'obse) et vu les 20go de mod derrière.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> C'est peut-être parce que je suis un gros fan de Batman, mais j'ai adoré Arkham Asylum, à part pour deux ou trois éléments. J'ai l'impression qu'il est pas trop apprécié dans le coin. Pour quelles raisons?


Parce que ça fait hype de cracher sur les jeux à succès, surtout quand ils sont multi-plateformes.

----------


## chenoir

> Croisière en Crimée, le Kusnetzov s'apprête à accoster sous la surveillance d'un Ka-27.
> 
> http://uppix.net/b/3/1/3cb5008cbca18...ebb3ef65tt.jpg
> 
> Les vacanciers prennent l'air en attendant d'assister au décollage d'un Su-33
> 
> http://uppix.net/6/8/a/1ccc0eb4ff9a6...1ba474fctt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/0/b/5/1b3100b2865e1...508e3ce1tt.jpg
> ...


C'est une mission multi que tu nous prépares?

Sinon, c'est beau, mais si je peux me permettre, si c'est toi qui as fait la mission, l'hélicoptère vole beaucoup trop haut. Normalement les hélicoptères de transport léger des PA sont sensés voler très bas autour de la baille pour pouvoir récupérer en urgence un pilote qui se serait éjecté en cas de problèmes sur l'avion. La il aurait du mal, je pense que le pilote serait bouffé par les requins bien avant d'être récupéré  :Cigare:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Parce que ça fait hype de cracher sur les jeux à succès, surtout quand ils sont multi-plateformes.


Et qu'on est autiste aussi, crêve jeu console, crêve ! ! !
:Lance STALKER pour se calmer:

----------


## KiwiX

> Cliquer sur les images est vivement recommandé


C'est violemment jolie, sa mère  :Bave:  T'utilises des mods en plus ? Y a pas de mod AA par contre  ::siffle::

----------


## Aleas

> C'est une mission multi que tu nous prépares?
> 
> Sinon, c'est beau, mais si je peux me permettre, si c'est toi qui as fait la mission, l'hélicoptère vole beaucoup trop haut. Normalement les hélicoptères de transport léger des PA sont sensés voler très bas autour de la baille pour pouvoir récupérer en urgence un pilote qui se serait éjecté en cas de problèmes sur l'avion. La il aurait du mal, je pense que le pilote serait bouffé par les requins bien avant d'être récupéré


Héhé noté je mettrais quelque chose d'autre pour faire de jolis cercles autour du Kuz', mais c'est pas vraiment une mission que je prépare...plutôt une sorte de scène....enfin je verrai comment ça prend forme.




> C'est violemment jolie, sa mère  T'utilises des  mods en plus ? Y a pas de mod AA par contre


AAx16Q, si je te mettais des images du jeu sans AA tu verrais la différence !  ::XD::

----------


## Ekba

> Je n'ai eu qu'un seul crash en une heure de jeu actuellement : un runtime error machin bidule c++.
> Je me sens donc confiant (vu que je suppose à 90% que le bug de l'obse) et vu les 20go de mod derrière.


Ben chez moi Obli crash environ toutes les 10 minutes, voire 5, et souvent quand je passe une porte. Et encore avant c'était pire, le jeu freezait mon pc et pas moyen d'afficher le gestionnaire des tâches qui restait derrière la fenetre Obli; Avec le Stutter Remover ça ne freeze plus, mais le jeu crash sans préavis n'importe quand. Mais au moins j'ai pas besoin de reboot sauvagement le PC 10 fois par jour...

Vais essayer Streamline aussi pour voir, mais j'ai peu d'espoir. J'ai déjà désactivé les Uniques landscapes pasque ça rame trop et ça plante abusivement ( j'ai pas un PC de jeu mais je m'en contente, pis Obli ça reste Obli même sur ue bonne machine ça craint^^ ), j'ai aussi viré Better Cities, pasque c'est qu'une surenchère de meshes qui fait ramer le jeu aussi, en plus c'est assez moche quand on regarde bien.

----------


## --Lourd--

Ptit multi avec medjes, c'est tendu des fois le mode infiltration quand même  ::o:

----------


## edenwars

Perso,je me retape Trine qu'il est juste beautiful.

Et puis les squelettes sont hypragrands  ::O: 



ET pis ils sont ultra con aussi  ::): 

J'men sert aussi comme planche de surf.

----------


## zwzsg

> map15 en haut
> http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__...Doom-map15.png
> 
> map15 dehors
> http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__...-map15-out.png


Tiens c'est sympa le coup des secteurs qui ont la forme des hexagones de la texture.

----------


## silverragout

Comme plus personne ne joue plus à Swat 4 ou Rainbow Six heureusement qu'il reste les bots pour couvrir mes arrières.

----------


## Jean Pale

On y rejouera quand les serveurs fonctionneront à nouveau.

----------


## ducon

Deux cartes sont construites sur ce thème, zwzsg : map32 dans 10 sectors, et map24 dans Speed of Doom.

----------


## zwzsg



----------


## edenwars

Need aquaria.....  ::wub:: 

Beautiful  ::wub::

----------


## Erkin_

> On y rejouera quand les serveurs fonctionneront à nouveau.


Oui  ::'(:

----------


## zwzsg

> Need aquaria..... 
> 
> Beautiful


C'est plus joli quand ça bouge. Par exemple dans la forêt de varech, y'a du flottement dans les grandes algues.

Mais bon, ça reste des images 2D animés façon papier découpé. Ca manque de vrais sprites multiframes.

----------


## edenwars

> C'est plus joli quand ça bouge. Par exemple dans la forêt de varech, y'a du flottement dans les grandes algues.
> 
> Mais bon, ça reste des images 2D animés façon papier découpé. Ca manque de vrais sprites multiframes.



M'en fou XD...


Need quand même.


C'est clair que niveau claque graphique 2d somptueuse y'a mieux,mais il y a(je crois)ce petit quelque chose en plus de magical.


Y'a pas une demo?

----------


## KaMy

Si, dispo en 1ère page, 1ère ligne si tu tapes Aquaria dans google  ::ninja::

----------


## Dorak

Sinon tu peux mettre un silencieux sur ton SPAS-12, silver ?  ::ninja:: 

( MW2 MW2 MW2 MW2 )

----------


## edenwars

> si tu tapes Aquaria dans google



J'ai tapey aquaria.....et j'ai trouvé mon bonheur.  :haha: 

Faut que je trouve la version boite.

----------


## KaMy

Yanapa.

Voila tu viens de gagner du temps et de perdre 17€  ::): 

Mais il est bien bon ce petit jeu.

----------


## edenwars

> Voila tu viens de gagner du temps et de perdre 17€


C'est vrai  :tired:  ou pas  ::o:

----------


## Genchou

Fallait acheter l'humble indie pack, il était inclus dedans  ::O:

----------


## zwzsg

> Faut que je trouve la version boite.


Y'a pas de version boîte: C'est un jeu indie, fait par deux personnes, sans éditeur ni distributeur.





> Y'a pas une demo?


La démo contient juste le premier donjon, le jeu est en réalité beaucoup plus ouvert. A la fois au niveau de l'aire de jeu, et aussi au niveau des mécanismes de gameplay, qu'il faut souvent découvrir tout seul. Il faut mieux être observateur, patient, attentif et curieux.

----------


## Darkath

Les jeu ou faut être patient attentif et curieux, ça semble reposant dit comme ça mais souvent c'est le genre de jeu ou tu tourne en rond pendant 3 heure pour trouver comment avancer, c'est ce genre là  ?

----------


## znokiss

Remember Ecco The Dolphin...

----------


## zwzsg

> Les jeu ou faut être patient attentif et curieux, ça semble reposant dit comme ça mais souvent c'est le genre de jeu ou tu tourne en rond pendant 3 heure pour trouver comment avancer, c'est ce genre là ?


C'est plutôt genre Zelda ou tu te doutes que c'est un endroit où il faudra revenir quand tu auras un nouveau pouvoir pour passer l'obstacle. Sauf que des fois, non, il te manque juste un déclic!  ::P: Mais dans ce cas généralement c'est une partie optionelle, et donc tu repars explorer ailleurs, et tu finis le jeu en ayant loupé tous pleins de secrets. Ou alors un niveau paraîtra super dur, parce que t'auras pas capté un truc pas forcément évident, et écrit nulle part. D'un coté, certains trucs sont tellement carrément cheaté que je ne crois pas qu'on soit sensé les utiliser. Un petit truc qui a failli me bloquer: On peut passer à travers un rocher près du début, si on le "bind" et qu'on utilise le boost.

Et puis le monde est suffisament varié (y'a plein de types d'enemis, et pleins d'uniques), pour qu'on puisse en faire plusieurs fois le tour sans être trop lassé.

----------


## La Mimolette

*


*

----------


## Froyok

> Vais essayer Streamline aussi pour voir, mais j'ai peu d'espoir. J'ai déjà désactivé les Uniques landscapes pasque ça rame trop et ça plante abusivement ( j'ai pas un PC de jeu mais je m'en contente, pis Obli ça reste Obli même sur ue bonne machine ça craint^^ ), j'ai aussi viré Better Cities, pasque c'est qu'une surenchère de meshes qui fait ramer le jeu aussi, en plus c'est assez moche quand on regarde bien.


Au moins avec stream line il te fait de la sauvegarde automatique intelligente.
genre :
-Tous les 10 minutes (configurable, j'ai mis 15)
-Après un combat (jamais pendant)
-Après avoir attendu plusieurs heures (touche T)
-Après avoir passé une porte.
-etc.

Moi je suis content, je sortait de l'auberge, je fais 20 mètres, paf crash.
Ma sauvegarde était encore chaud. 

Sinon hop, du *oblivion* :


Costaud les bandits.




Atmosphère, atmosphère ! #bave#




Chorrol, ville absolument moche et inintéressante.


Et celle-la, grosse pouf, on ne peut pas lui parler sous prétexte que l'on est une sous-merde. Si j'étais pas dans la légion impériale je t'aurais découpé en deux.


Petite promenade à la recherche d'ennemis, histoire d'augmenter mes skills.


Je vous présente skingrad.

----------


## Ekba

A force d'installer et de désinstalelr des mods j'ai comme d'habitude pourri le jeu^^. Du coup ce soir j'ai tout réinstallé, j'ai mis streamline, quiet feet max, windom et stutter remover. Et miracle, le jeu ne plante plus ! Bon avec streamline j'ai toujours l'impression que ça "saccade" beaucoup plus, en fait jme demande comment le fait de modifier en permanence les options de graphisme en temps réel peut améliorer les perfs. Et pourtant ça affiche du 30 FPS. J'ai bloqué les changements sur l'herbe et les ombres ( j'affiche jamais les ombres je trouve ça moche ) pasque ça fait vraiment bizarre quand ça change^^.

J'ai aussi essayé Open Cities, qui, selon le readme, n'est PAS un killer de FPS... en effet, passer de 30 à 12 FPS dans les villes ne peut pas être considéré comme FPS killer... y'en a qui écrivent des conneries j'vous jure... Open Cities désinstallé au bout de 10 minutes donc... dommage ( de toutes façons vu la puissance des ennemis ( chuis niveau 40 ) et leur proximité avec les villes, j'ai immédiatement assisté à des raids de barbares, d'amazones et autres felins berserks sur Bruma, courant à travers la ville poursuivis par tous les gardes et autres pnjs, et causant pas mal de dégâts. Nul doute qu'il aurait pas fallu beaucoup de temps pour voir les villes se transformer en cimetière, vu que les gardes ne sont largement pas assez forts pour battre un Géant des collines...^^ ).

A part ça, j'étais venu poster un screen de ma nouvelle armure d'elfe "highclass", l'armure Forestlight de Jojjo modifiée par Grace Darklings :



Et y'a même pas de BOOBS !

----------


## Froyok

> A force d'installer et de désinstalelr des mods j'ai comme d'habitude pourri le jeu^^. Du coup ce soir j'ai tout réinstallé, j'ai mis streamline, quiet feet max, windom et stutter remover. Et miracle, le jeu ne plante plus ! Bon avec streamline j'ai toujours l'impression que ça "saccade" beaucoup plus, en fait jme demande comment le fait de modifier en permanence les options de graphisme en temps réel peut améliorer les perfs. Et pourtant ça affiche du 30 FPS. J'ai bloqué les changements sur l'herbe et les ombres ( j'affiche jamais les ombres je trouve ça moche ) pasque ça fait vraiment bizarre quand ça change^^.


Hmmm, j'ai bien des freeze parfois, mais je pense que c'est surtout du à mes chargement de zones avec mes données sur le dd (20go, dont les texture de quarl). Après ça j'ai pas de soucis particulier, aucun freeze/crash.




> J'ai aussi essayé Open Cities, qui, selon le readme, n'est PAS un killer de FPS... en effet, passer de 30 à 12 FPS dans les villes ne peut pas être considéré comme FPS killer... y'en a qui écrivent des conneries j'vous jure... Open Cities désinstallé au bout de 10 minutes donc... dommage ( de toutes façons vu la puissance des ennemis ( chuis niveau 40 ) et leur proximité avec les villes, j'ai immédiatement assisté à des raids de barbares, d'amazones et autres felins berserks sur Bruma, courant à travers la ville poursuivis par tous les gardes et autres pnjs, et causant pas mal de dégâts. Nul doute qu'il aurait pas fallu beaucoup de temps pour voir les villes se transformer en cimetière, vu que les gardes ne sont largement pas assez forts pour battre un Géant des collines...^^ ).


Haha, je me posait justement la question de savoir si ce mod était pensé à la morrowind : garde puissant, remise à niveau par rapport à obli). apparemment non. C'est très con alors.
En tout cas, malgré le readme, j'ai lu partout que ça consommais grave ce mod.

----------


## Faucon

Très jolie l'armure, ça change des délires habituels.
Il est de quelle classe ton perso ?

----------


## edenwars

Un de ces jours,faudra que je me réinstalle oblivion.......
Me refait encore de l'oeil ce con..... ::|:

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Passe temps débile du moment, jeter des ordures sur les agents du Cartel.

*Half-Life 2*

Hop, headshot !!



Bien entendu, il faut savoir piquer un sprint après.

----------


## Morgoth

Grosse série IL-2 1946 + Pack C6 v1.3 : du n'importe-quoi, voire même du grand n'importe-quoi ! 

Et un appontage raté, un !



v² :



Dans la vallée (sur un air connu) :



Atterrissage difficile...



...mais réussi :



Admirez les détails :



Mes ailes me gênent, je veux le meilleur profil aérodynamique possible, OK :



Décollage sous les bombes :

----------


## Morgoth

C'est beau quand même :

----------


## Dark Fread

> Admirez les détails :
> 
> http://uppix.net/3/2/9/31e0f91437ad3...c119bcf6tt.jpg





> C'est beau quand même :
> 
> http://uppix.net/6/7/2/e8a0c35ca8ecf...5013ce99tt.jpg


_Morgoth - Playing in 1995, since 2009_

----------


## Nielle

> http://www.tesnexus.com/imageshare/i...1275356366.jpg
> 
> Et y'a même pas de BOOBS !


Vache belle armure!

----------


## Morgoth

> _Morgoth - Playing in 1995, since 2009_


On voit ceux qui ne jouaient pas en 1995.

----------


## Dark Fread

La texture du plancher dans .kkrieger, le fps de 96ko, ça fait toujours son petit effet  :Cigare:

----------


## Froyok

> La texture du plancher dans .kkrieger, le fps de 96ko, ça fait toujours son petit effet 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/277...0ece74ef0c.jpg


Il m'épate toujours autant ce jeu procédurale, mais j'ai quand même un faible pour "Debris". http://www.theprodukkt.com/debris

----------


## Dark Fread

> On voit ceux qui ne jouaient pas en 1995.


'orgoth  :Emo: 




> Il m'épate toujours autant ce jeu procédurale, mais j'ai quand même un faible pour "Debris". http://www.theprodukkt.com/debris


Oui, j'adore aussi mais on peut pas se balader à sa guise pour mater les textures de près  ::P:

----------


## Marty

> A part ça, j'étais venu poster un screen de ma nouvelle armure d'elfe "highclass", l'armure Forestlight de Jojjo modifiée par Grace Darklings :
> 
> http://www.tesnexus.com/imageshare/i...1275356366.jpg


 ::o: 
 :Bave: 

Le nombril fait un peu trop mais sinon, la classe !

----------


## Aleas

> Envoyé par *Ekba*  
> _A part ça, j'étais venu poster un  screen de ma nouvelle armure d'elfe "highclass", l'armure Forestlight de  Jojjo modifiée par Grace Darklings :
> 
> http://www.tesnexus.com/imageshare/i...1275356366.jpg_


J'espère juste que personne n'ira frapper dessus...

*pense à la maille s'enfonçant dans la chair sous la force du coup*

Ce genre d'armure de figuration me laisse plutôt de marbre mais au vu de ce qu'il y a en dessous ce serait un terrible gâchis !  :Emo:

----------


## war-p

Espèce de pervers...

----------


## Mouflon

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c4b...b5ab92dc7d.jpg


Je l'ai jamais fait le Half Life 2, mais... C'est normal qu'il y ait une portrait géant de Paco Rabane dans le fond de la pièce? 
C'est un mod spécial qui le rajoute?

----------


## Morgoth

Haha, non, ça y est par défaut, et ce n'est pas lui.

----------


## Dolcinni

Uh-oh...


Nan nan nan nan nan nan nan !


Pas touche à ça !


En même temps c'est pas très malin de tourner le dos à un type armé d'un couteau, surtout quand t'as un flingue.

----------


## tim987



----------


## Raton

Attention, ca va peter de la HDblommblingblingtientfautquejetrouvelenumerodemon  ophtalmo !



Un joli zoo en très bon état, très peu servit, a saisir !

Ensuite, j'ai eu le malheur de me dirigé vers un caster...



L'avantage c'est que j'apprend à courrir super vite ^^



Et c'est pas des poisons de tafioles dans le coin  ::|: 

J'ai d'ailleurs mourru juste après, poursuivit par 2 araignées dont le poison m'a tuer en pleine course  ::P: 

Encore  ::wub::

----------


## Ekba

> Très jolie l'armure, ça change des délires habituels.
> Il est de quelle classe ton perso ?


Je joue Archer-Mage. J'avais commencé avec le mod Arcane Archery qui permet d'invoquer des flèches enchantées, mais il s'est avéré que leur efficacité face aux ennemis made in Martigen n'est pas très... efficace...^^

En fait je me suis rendu compte que cette armure n'était vraiment pas faite pour le combat, elle à un bon indice de défense mais elle se casse très très vite. C'est ptete pour ça qu'elle était pas très chère finalement^^. C'est surtout pour faire joli. Pis bon quand même mon perso est Comtesse du Domaine de Ra'Jiska, ça mérite d'avoir une armure classe^^.

Oui le fait qu'on voit le nombril ( et les tetons^^ ) montre bien que c'est qu'une texture de maille appliquée au corps avec quelques bouts de métal en volume par dessus... C'est un peu dommage.

----------


## Erkin_

Photo de vacance, avec Robert, Roger et moi.



Ce jeu m'éclate  ::wub::

----------


## Sk-flown

> Photo de vacance, avec Robert, Roger et moi.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/18d...e836b1ac7a.jpg
> 
> Ce jeu m'éclate


Il t'en faut peu, il est sympa mais pas plus de 30min par jour, sinon c'est vite l'overdose de tripaille.

----------


## DarzgL

> Espèce de pervert...


Non, pervers ne veut pas dire mateur, et il s'écrit avec un S à la fin, c'est en anglais qu'il prend un T.
Désolé si j'ai l'air dur, c'est juste que j'entends 10 personnes par jour utiliser ce mot de manière incorrecte  ::wacko::

----------


## war-p

Ahh je savais bien qu'il y avait un soucis quand j'ai écrit ce mot...
MODIFIED

----------


## Erkin_

> Il t'en faut peu, il est sympa mais pas plus de 30min par jour, sinon c'est vite l'overdose de tripaille.


J'en bouffe bien plus de 30 minutes par jour.
Ce n'est pas qu'il m'en faut peu, c'est que ça doit bien être le seul jeu solo ,depuis très longtemps, sur lequel je m'amuse rien que pour son gameplay.

Je n'ai pas l'habitude de jouer à des beat'em all en même temps, alors que les FPS et compagnie, j'en bouffe depuis tellement longtemps qu'il me faut de grosses évolutions pour qu'il puisse m'accrocher rien que pour son gameplay.

----------


## silverragout

Rien de tel qu'un bon cigare pour terminer.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/956...7857fadaba.jpg
> Uh-oh...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/17a...a1147c6c32.jpg
> Nan nan nan nan nan nan nan !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d54...fd875fe622.jpg
> Pas touche à ça !
> 
> ...


Moi je me contente de faire ça discrètement et de l'assommer.
T'es pas trop infiltration toi?  :tired:

----------


## Dorak

Tiens, sympa le nouveau moteur source.

----------


## Dolcinni

> Moi je me contente de faire ça discrètement et de l'assommer.
> T'es pas trop infiltration toi?


Plus depuis que j'ai trouvé un silencieux pour mon fusil à lunette en tout cas, muahahahaha !

----------


## Froyok

> http://www.sedentario.org/wp-content...3627962ng2.jpg
> 
> Tiens, sympa le nouveau moteur source.


N'empêche elle est bien vielle cette photo...
Je crois qu'il y avait eu également une vidéo...

----------


## Caparzo

Alpha Protocol ! Vraiment sympa, ça me rappelle un peu les jeux PC d'il y a 10ans, et c'est pas une critique !  ::wub::  Surtout dans le design général du jeu et de l'interface.

----------


## Sylvine

> Alpha Protocol ! Vraiment sympa, ça me rappelle un peu les jeux PC d'il y a 10ans


C'est sûr que niveau graphisme on en est pas loin.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Daecyn

Je le trouve pas si moche que ça  :^_^:

----------


## gripoil

Bah sur ces screens là j'trouve que les textures ont un pseudo effet de paralax mapping pas trop moche. Donc bon faut pas déconner.

----------


## Caparzo

Pour le moment je le trouve pas moche. Il y a mieux, comme Mass Effect², et encore les extérieurs de MA² sont vraiment moyen et taillés à la serpe. A voir les autres niveaux mais je passe un bon moment, sauf peut être pendant les dialogues ou il faudrait activer le Bullet Time pour pouvoir les suivrent correctement !

----------


## Dorak

Dans la pure continuité du topic RDR : 

*VIOLENCE SANG, HAAAAAR BLOOD FUCK PEGI, FUCK MORANO, BLAM BLAM RATATIAWEAJ111§*

*MASSAKRE DANS L'HOPITALLLLHHHH1111*



*
MP555KKK TA FACE BLALBLALRRR BROOULP* 



MEME PAS MAL PD PINCE PINCE !



WAB WAB WAB DTC !



VIOLLEEEN... huh ?

----------


## Say hello

Sans bOObs la violence n'est rien anakin.

----------


## Dorak

damn.

----------


## Froyok

> Sans bOObs la violence n'est rien anakin.


Tu as bien apprit ta leçon toi.  :B):

----------


## KiwiX

Avec mes potes Hanz, Herbertz, Siegfried et d'autres camarades, on se faisait chier alors _"A vos avions, schnell !"_





Quand soudain....
_
"Mé kesskize passeuh, Hanz ! Ils n'aiment pas les manzeurs de zaucisses izi !"_



_"On a qu'à les pourrir ! RAUS !!"_







( :B): )

----------


## KiwiX

(suite et fin)

_"Schieze § D'autres pourritures dans le ziel !"_



"Fraulein, mes mitrailles zont HS ! Que fais-je ? Ach gut idée, ze vais lui foncer dezus !"



_Jawohl !!!!!_



_"Zé tout le temps de m'éjecter !"_



Merde, c'est quoi le bouton ?



 :tired:

----------


## Morgoth

Je vais déposer des droits sur les histoires-images d'IL2.  :tired: 


























 ::ninja::

----------


## KiwiX

Les jpg pris par le jeu sont quand même bien crades (mod dans l'Ultr@pack).

Un peu de *Lock On Flaming Cliffs 2*

Le cockpit, ça sert à rien et en plus, on entend mieux les moteurs comme ça :









Su-33  :Emo:

----------


## zwzsg

Descent 2, un niveau secret sans enemis à part le réacteur qui se trouve au début, ce qui donne une sorte de course contre la montre.




La salle des otages fait assez disco:




Et à la fin j'ai gagné un canon omega!

----------


## ducon

Les couleurs du 2 m’ont moins plu que celles du 1.
Les voleurs sont durs à tuer, non ?

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Les couleurs du 2 m’ont moins plu que celles du 1.
> Les voleurs sont durs à tuer, non ?


Putain de voleurs, c'est à cause d'eux que je ne relancerai jamais ce jeu.  ::|:

----------


## tim987



----------


## BrandonHeat

Vol au-dessus d'un niv de Moscou.

----------


## Froyok

"C'est ce qui arrive quand on joue sur des rails."
 :^_^:

----------


## Hereticus

> Vol au-dessus d'un niv de Moscou.
> http://uppix.net/e/8/7/d07de37337876...950a6f9d09.jpg 
> http://uppix.net/0/9/9/26ff1ef828cf1...a09cc678bc.gif


troll velu :
Misère , même quand on en fait un gif les sous-titres passent trop vite  ::ninja::

----------


## war-p

On dirait un réplique d'un film avec Steven Seagall

----------


## Nykhola

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c96...2b5d5736b4.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/eab...5bcc7e8ada.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/53f...c75a261315.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f99...0d4faf99c3.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/432...004c17ec4b.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/510...7070347d6c.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a08...5408d58944.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/360...01faccc0b8.jpg



Y'a quoi comme mod ?

----------


## tim987

> Y'a quoi comme mod ?


Ca dépend y'a pas mal de trucs... J'ai mis l'ENB series, sinon c'est FS Acceleration en plus, le SP3 non offficiel, Tahiti X scenery, Twin Otter machin pour le model Air Moorea, le FS Water config, et une texture d'un Airbus A321 ATN, gratuit, sur flightsim. Et là je viens d'ajouter le Real Extrem Environment qui à l'air d'être pas mal, même si je maîtrise pas encore tout. Je le bourre à fond, après j'y joue.

----------


## JulLeBarge

L'ENB Series t'as un peu cramé ton ciel, ça déchire les yeux tout ce blanc !

----------


## --Lourd--

_Bon, normalement ce sanglier que je piste depuis maintenant 30 minutes devrait se trouver derrière cette colline.
_


_Mais....mais....mais où est tu connard §§§§§_



_Je te trouverais sanglier32, et je te péterais ta sale petite gueule_



_Géronimoooooooooooo §§§§§§_

----------


## tim987

> L'ENB Series t'as un peu cramé ton ciel, ça déchire les yeux tout ce blanc !


Le comportement de l'ENB series est assez aléatoire, les captures ne lui rendent pas tellement jutice mais le rendu global est tellement bien que c'est plutôt anecdotique. Pour une fois que je l'utilise et que je le trouve pas trop vilain dans un jeu... ::):

----------


## laverne

@ --Lourd-- : kaiskecé comme jeu ?

----------


## tim987

The Hunter, je dirais.

----------


## Nelfe

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c96...2b5d5736b4.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/eab...5bcc7e8ada.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/53f...c75a261315.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f99...0d4faf99c3.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/432...004c17ec4b.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/510...7070347d6c.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a08...5408d58944.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/360...01faccc0b8.jpg


Un copain joueur de FSX  ::lol::

----------


## skyblazer

Et beh, il est moyen l'arc dans The Hunter niveau modélisation. La flèche semble tenir sur ... Rien ? Pas de stabilisation, qui fait que le tireur se prend l'arc dans la gueule à chaque flèche décoché, et un viseur qui ne m'a pas l'air très réglable. Et ne me lancez pas sur la flèche en carbone noir, parce que là ...
Et autrement quand même, on peut viser avec l'arc ou c'est juste viser au pointeur ? Parce que ce serait marrant d'avoir à régler le viseur pour la distance, le vent, etc ...  :Bave:

----------


## tim987

> Un copain joueur de FSX


 ::lol::  , Bon je viens de m'y mettre aussi. Je suis entrain de faire les missions dans l'ordre...à commencer par l'ULM  :tired:  ...

----------


## Nelfe

> , Bon je viens de m'y mettre aussi. Je suis entrain de faire les missions dans l'ordre...à commencer par l'ULM  ...


La mission où il faut traquer un éléphanteau ? Jamais fini, j'pense que j'ai plus vite fait de me suicider avec une cuillère en plastique. Sinon il y en a des funs : atterrissage en montagne en pleine tempête de neige, moteur d'un Boeing qui coupe au dessus de l'océan, des choses marrantes quoi  ::ninja::

----------


## Erkin_

Geronimo !!!

----------


## zwzsg

> Les voleurs sont durs à tuer, non ?


En effet, les voleurs sont ultra chiants. Non seulement il faut leur tirer dessus un bon moment pour les tuer, mais en plus ils s'enfuient dès que tu les regardes, et te volent un item au hasard quand tu leur tourne le dos. Tous les autres robots sont faciles à tuer, sauf les boss. Comme dans chaque niveau, y'a un voleur*, ca devient alors  le robot le plus dangereux de chaque niveau (les boss au moins restent dans leur salle dédié).

* Sauf niveaux secrets, voirent posts précédents.





> Les couleurs du 2 m’ont moins plu que celles du 1.


Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi. Dans le 1, les couleurs étaient beaucoup mieux assorties, plus réalistes, ca donnait une meilleur ambiance. On avait plus l'impression que les mines étaient taillées dans la roche, avec une couleur dominante pour chaque planète, quelques variations au cours du niveau, mais beaucoup plus de cohérence que dans le 2, qui lui est bien plus bariolé, dans le 2 tu auras par exemple les murs en roche verte et le plafond en roche cyan. Tandis que dans le 1, si le mur est coloré, soit le plafond est dans la même teinte, soit il est gris béton / noir passe-partout.

Exemples:

*Descent 1:*







*Descent 2:*

----------


## darkgrievous

fs2004, 6 ans après ca reste toujours joli  ::):

----------


## Morgoth

Tu tentais de décoller ou d'atterrir avec ce B-17 ? Parce que dans les deux cas c'est violent ton AOA.  ::o:   ::P:

----------


## darkgrievous

Décoller  :Cigare: 

Atterrir tel quel, à part si je veut tuer tout l'équipage ca le fait pas  ::P: 

Pour ma défense j'avais pas de joystick sous la main, et faut que je configure le bouzin parce que j'ai genre plusieurs secondes entre le moment ou j'appuie et celui ou ca bouge vraiment (le virage en p-38  c'est pas vraiment volontaire ::|: ).

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

*Anno 1404* encore :

Arrivée d'un bateau de commerce dans l'un des 5 ports de ma ville. A côté de la tour de guet qui les défend, des pêcheurs traque le poisson.

L'oeil exercé pourra également distinguer sur la photo, à droite une cathédrale en construction, et tout au fond, dans la direction du bateau du premier plan, derrière les sapins, les mâts de mes 3 bateaux de guerre, postés pour défendre la ville (4 autres sont ailleurs, en train de patrouiller).
Quand j'ai pris ce screen shot, ça faisait 5 minutes que je m'amusais à juste suivre le bateau qui est au premier plan pendant qu'il faisait sa tournée...



Que ce jeu est beau (et encore, la compression jpg de Canard Tof a fait bien mal).

----------


## Treith



----------


## Hereticus

> Descent 2, un niveau secret sans enemis à part le réacteur qui se trouve au début, ce qui donne une sorte de course contre la montre.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7b9...a9b333433f.jpg
> 
> 
> La salle des otages fait assez disco:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/80c...9f1d3118b2.jpg
> 
> ...


J'ai jamais compris le trip de ce jeu ... on pilote quoi ? Un vaisseau ou un meca ? Et il y a des voleurs dans cettes histoire ? Mais wtf  ::huh::

----------


## Olipro

> J'ai jamais compris le trip de ce jeu ... on pilote quoi ? Un vaisseau ou un meca ? Et il y a des voleurs dans cettes histoire ? Mais wtf


une vidéo peut faire tout comprendre

----------


## Le Glaude

> une vidéo peut faire tout comprendre


Oh la la... je me sent mal. ::wacko::

----------


## Hereticus

> une vidéo peut faire tout comprendre


Mal au ventre ... burp ....

MAIS ça m'a donné envie d'essayer  ::P: 

[edit] grillé par le glaude

----------


## Aghora

> En effet, les voleurs sont ultra chiants. Non seulement il faut leur tirer dessus un bon moment pour les tuer, mais en plus ils s'enfuient dès que tu les regardes, et te volent un item au hasard quand tu leur tourne le dos. Tous les autres robots sont faciles à tuer, sauf les boss. Comme dans chaque niveau, y'a un voleur*, ca devient alors  le robot le plus dangereux de chaque niveau (les boss au moins restent dans leur salle dédié).


Dans la version "shareware" (ou démo, sais plus), le voleur m'avait surpris. Déjà que je savais pas à l'époque que "Thief" voulait dire "voleur" (collège, toussa). Il me foutait les glandes à l'époque, tellement je détestais qu'il me pique des trucs comme ça. Une fois je m'étais arrêté en jeu, sans mettre pause, pour aller pisser. Quand je suis revenu, je capte pas bien mais...oui c'est bien lui qui arrive tranquillement, pensant que je dormais. Je lui ai tiré dessus, poursuivi dans quelques salles et quand je l'ai enfin coincé...boum, dans la gueule et très content de récupérer ce qu'il m'avait piqué.

----------


## Xùn

The Witcher :

----------


## JulLeBarge

The Witcher  ::wub::   :Bave: 
Il est beau quand même ce jeu !

----------


## Xùn

Yep. ^^
Je continue à baver dessus en attendant le 2.  ::ninja::

----------


## Fyl

Oui je joue à World of Warcraft, Oui le jeu est graphiquement dépassé mais putain, c'est magnifique !  ::wub::

----------


## Sylvine

Les émulateurs N64 ça compte pas comme des jeux PC.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> Oui je joue à World of Warcraft, Oui le jeu est graphiquement dépassé mais putain, c'est magnifique !


Troll !  ::o:

----------


## Anonyme2016

> En effet, les voleurs sont ultra chiants. Non seulement il faut leur tirer dessus un bon moment pour les tuer, mais en plus ils s'enfuient dès que tu les regardes, et te volent un item au hasard quand tu leur tourne le dos. Tous les autres robots sont faciles à tuer, sauf les boss. Comme dans chaque niveau, y'a un voleur*, ca devient alors  le robot le plus dangereux de chaque niveau (les boss au moins restent dans leur salle dédié).
> 
> * Sauf niveaux secrets, voirent posts précédents.
> 
> 
> Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi. Dans le 1, les couleurs étaient beaucoup mieux assorties, plus réalistes, ca donnait une meilleur ambiance. On avait plus l'impression que les mines étaient taillées dans la roche, avec une couleur dominante pour chaque planète, quelques variations au cours du niveau, mais beaucoup plus de cohérence que dans le 2, qui lui est bien plus bariolé, dans le 2 tu auras par exemple les murs en roche verte et le plafond en roche cyan. Tandis que dans le 1, si le mur est coloré, soit le plafond est dans la même teinte, soit il est gris béton / noir passe-partout.
> 
> Exemples:
> 
> ...




Moi, je veux un Descent avec les moyens techniques d'aujourd'hui.  :Bave:

----------


## war-p

Make it by yourself!

----------


## ducon

> Moi, je veux un Descent avec les moyens techniques d'aujourd'hui.


Bave donc.

----------


## KiwiX

> putain, c'est magnifique !


Ou pas.

----------


## Projet 154

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/aa3...cbca7786cb.jpg
> 
> Oui je joue à World of Warcraft, Oui le jeu est graphiquement dépassé mais putain, c'est magnifique !


'Tain! Mais BAN quoi!  ::ninja::

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Il a un dis avec les moyen d'aujourd'huit pas les moyens d'il y a 6 ans  :Cigare: 


Moui je sais... trop gros.... ça passera pas  :Bave: 



 :Bave:

----------


## lokideath

Au départ on se sent un peu seul :


Un petit zoom sur mon brave avatar...


Une première ville, le début vers la richesse et la gloire !


Oh, une quête !


J'ai l'impression de faire proxénète là...


Un bouclier de récupéré, la classe !


Ah, enfin un peu de sang !


Oups



FIN.

----------


## Dark Fread

::O:

----------


## alba

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/242...3d3e763235.jpg


mékilécon :^_^: 

(j'avais fait pareil)

----------


## Lt Anderson

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/242...3d3e763235.jpg


Certes, mais tu l'as ratée...  ::ninja::

----------


## --Lourd--

Facial fail !

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

CanardPC, un forum avec du facial  :Cigare:

----------


## Xùn

Encore un peu de The Witcher :

----------


## Silver

Petits spoilers de la campagne I hate mountains pour L4D1 qui vient tout juste de sortir.

- Perdus dans une forêt canadienne, l'ambiance est posée.


- En passant des les sous-bois on débouche sur un lac caché, c'est joli.


- L'intérieur d'un manoir, on voit qu'il y a du travail...  ::O: 


- Spoiler d'une inscription sur un mur, très drôle.  ::P: 
Click.

----------


## Dolcinni



----------


## ikarad

> Moi, je veux un Descent avec les moyens techniques d'aujourd'hui.


Interplay a dit qu'ils allaient faire revivre leur licence descent en sortant un descent 4.
Quand? Ils ne l'ont pas dit.

----------


## Shapa

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5c6...81d6bbdccb.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/a2baa20...458007b142.jpg


Je ne remet pas en doute la qualité du titre mais ça a l'air supra vide Deus Ex en fait.

----------


## Olipro

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5c6...81d6bbdccb.jpg


Un de mes passages préférés. Le nombre incalculable de trucs extraordinaires et très louches que l'on peut découvrir en visitant les recoins les plus secrets de ce bâtiments, sans suivre l'objectif principal  ::o:

----------


## Pluton

> Je ne remet pas en doute la qualité du titre mais *ça a l'air* supra vide Deus Ex en fait.


Joues-y et fais toi un avis. :;): 
Visuellement c'est peut-être vide, mais ingame c'est absolument bourré à raz la gueule d'un tas de trucs : passages, contenu, trucs à découvrir...

----------


## Shapa

> Joues-y et fais toi un avis.
> Visuellement c'est peut-être vide, mais ingame c'est absolument bourré à raz la gueule d'un tas de trucs : passages, contenu, trucs à découvrir...


Je ne dis absolument pas le contraire , c'est juste un ressenti en voyant des screens ici et là. 

Mais comme j'arrive pas a accrocher aux jeux qui me font saigner les yeux je pense que je ne vais pas accrocher a Deus EX. Remarque s'il faut on peut le modder jusqu'a la tronche, faudra que je me renseigne.

----------


## Raddi

Regarde déjà là :

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=35766

----------


## Shapa

> Regarde déjà là :
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=35766


Mis en favoris  :^_^:  Me reste plus qu'a trouver le jeu, au pire 10 euros sur Steam mais bon...

----------


## Erkin_

Deus Ex ne fait pas saigner les yeux, les textures sont uniformisées et il a encore énormément de charme.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

*Anno 1404* encore.
Cette fois ça y est !



A côté de la cathédrale, c'est mon palais (par manque de place j'ai pas pu le faire plus gros). J'ai essayé de mettre des murs décorés pour séparer la plèbe les citoyens de la place de la cathédrale, qu'ils ne viennent pas amocher cette jolie place avec leur masure maison.
Je dois aussi virer le fabriquant de bateau, qui fait un peu tâche juste devant la cathédrale. Et à terme virer aussi l'entrepôt (mais ça implique de refaire plein de routes commerciales pour mes bateaux).
Près de la colonne, la petite plante, c'est un bug  ::(:  Elle ne devrait pas apparaitre. Ca gâche un peu la place.

De l'autre côté, un peintre immortalise la scène :



On voit bien les ports sur cette vue, défendus par des tours (parce que je suis en guerre avec des pirates là).

----------


## Anonyme7383

En parlant de Deus-Ex, c'est quoi les démarches à suivre pour pouvoir jouer à la version boîte sur Seven 64 bits ?

----------


## gripoil

Bon j'ai pris supreme commander 2 (10£ sur game.co.uk en dl ou en boite). Bah je regrette pas, j'étais une bite au premier mais là je pense que j'pourrais m'aventurer sans trop flipper sur le online.

Début de la campagne "pour voir"
  

Ouais c'est joli, mais en fait j'm'en fou j'vais tenter un skirmish contre l'IA pour voir.

 
Bon ça va j'suis pas trop rouillé même si l'IA a l'air peu coconne. Elle arrivait a me faire mal avec ses n'avions puis elle est partie dans un délire au sol complètement foireux.

----------


## Anonyme7383

> En parlant de Deus-Ex, c'est quoi les démarches à suivre pour pouvoir jouer à la version boîte sur Seven 64 bits ?


Bon je m'auto-répond: Absolument rien ! Bon, je vais essayer d'ENFIN le finir  ::P:

----------


## Dark Fread

:Emo:

----------


## AliloH

Hier soirée thematique sur un serveur CPC, le "crouch melee only" :

----------


## ducon

> A côté de la cathédrale,


Ta cathédrale ne flotte pas sur l’eau ?

----------


## Genchou

:tired:  Je ne pense pas que sa cathédrale soit une sorcière. A moins qu'elle ait transformé quelqu'un en salamandre.

----------


## ducon

Je faisais référence à une courte bande dessinée de Dionnet et Gal.

----------


## Genchou

Ah, moi quand on parle d'une église ou cathédrale qui flotte j'associe immédiatement aux Monty Python. Au temps pour moi.

----------


## Sao

Nouvelle campagne "I hate moutains", limite mieux que les campagnes officielles.

----------


## yggdrahsil

> *Anno 1404* encore.
> Cette fois ça y est !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e6a...948785ed89.jpg


 ::o:  ::wub::  Mais mais mais..c'est magnifique. Je sens que je vais craquer même si j'ai jamais jouer à un Anno et que j'ai pas le temps entre X3, Galactic civ 2, morrowind et les autres... ::(:

----------


## Yggdrasill88

J'dois etre le seul à aimer ces armures sur le topic Morrowind !

Oui ! Armures anti-canard-ronchon  ::o:

----------


## ducon

Les deux premières… couleur…  :Gerbe:

----------


## Anonyme2016

Et pas que les couleurs  ::sad:: .

----------


## Jasoncarthes

> Et pas que les couleurs .


paf paf ca aurais pu être bien pire  ::): 


Le casque de charle IX  ::P:

----------


## Genchou

La joie des armures kikoolol grâce aux mods. Qui n'a jamais rêvé de porter frostmourne et de l'enfoncer dans le sol désertique de Vvaardenfell en pleine tempête du fléau ?

----------


## alegria unknown

Un peu de fraicheur.

----------


## Genchou

C'qui me fait le plus triper avec cette MàJ de Source, c'est les ombres projetées. Quel que soit le jeu, je suis toujours tout fou à jouer de la lampe torche pour projeter des ombres partout  :Bave:

----------


## alegria unknown



----------


## JulLeBarge

::wub::   ::wub:: 

Trop mignon ce jeu, surtout en mouvement.
Pour ceux qui l'ont pas, c'est par là: http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...ostcount=10815

----------


## Nykhola

Alegria, tu me donnes envie de retenter Half-Life et voir si j'arrive à dépasser le cap de l'aeroglisseur....

----------


## Pluton

> La joie des armures kikoolol grâce aux mods. Qui n'a jamais rêvé de porter frostmourne et de l'enfoncer dans le sol désertique de Vvaardenfell en pleine tempête du fléau ?


Moi. :tired:

----------


## Olipro

pareil  ::P:

----------


## Projet 154

> Hier soirée thematique sur un serveur CPC, le "crouch melee only" :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d78...bd7cce52d9.jpg
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/164...431caa5a23.jpg
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0f3...e3238b1103.jpg
> ...


 ::o:  

Quel serveur? C'était prévu à l'avance? Il ya d'autres délires de ce genre?
Comme je joue rarement sur les serveurs CPC vu qu'ils sont pleins...

----------


## gripoil

Petit défonçage d'IA sur *Supcom 2.*
Au bout d'un moment l'IA est a la ramasse et la partie se transforme en Sandbox  ::XD::

----------


## Mouflon

> Qui n'a jamais rêvé de porter frostmourne et de l'enfoncer dans le sol désertique de Vvaardenfell en pleine tempête du fléau ?


Moi non plus.
Par contre, porter Stormbringer et tuer tous les êtres qui nous sont chers  :Bave:

----------


## skyblazer

> Moi non plus.
> Par contre, porter Stormbringer et tuer tous les êtres qui nous sont chers


En même temps, Frostmourne c'est un peu le même principe  ::): 

(oui je l'avoue, moi aussi à la fin de The Frozen j'avais envie d'être à la place d'Arthas, avec son armure du roi liche qui en faisait l'être le plus puissant de la planète ...  :Bave: )

----------


## AliloH

> Quel serveur? C'était prévu à l'avance? Il ya d'autres délires de ce genre?
> Comme je joue rarement sur les serveurs CPC vu qu'ils sont pleins...


Bin un des serveurs TF2 de CPC, c'était pas du tout prévu a l'avance, d'ailleurs le serveur commençait a se dépeupler aux environs de 2h du mat, comme on était pas nombreux on a fait une partie melee only, puis y'a eu du monde qui est reviendu donc on a continué comme ca vu que c'était marrant en rajoutant l'acroupissage, c'était parfois un peu lent, mais surtout épique notamment quand il fallait ramener les documents ennemis accroupi ou qu'il y avait des ubers  ::wub:: .

PS: les serveurs sont souvent pleins aux heures de pointe c'est vrai, mais l'attente vaut le coups crois moi.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Ahah, magique cette partie !  :;): 

J'en redemande !

----------


## AliloH

D'ailleurs je me demande si on a pas inventé involontairement *l'anti Prison break* hier, la question mérite d'être posé, je consulte mes imminents collègues du topic a b0b0 et je vous tiens au courant.

----------


## galoustic

Le flic n'en a rien eu a battre, normal pour des parias, même s'il n'a pu que voir l'exécution sommaire.

----------


## Genchou

> Moi.


J'ironisais légèrement hein. J'ai installé des mods bien manga/grosbill du temps de morro mais cette époque est finie, maintenant je suis mature et responsable, je mets seulement les nude mods.

----------


## Treith

Clique pour agrandir garçon.

----------


## Suislide

*Ninja Blade*
Et hop ! Quelques screens pour ce beat them all acheté 0€ sur http://www.greenmangaming.com/  . Agréablement surpris, le portage est bon, c'est pas dégeulasse, et c'est fun. Par contre faut pas être allergique aux QTE et faut jouer au PAD évidemment.

*Ken*  :B):  *(C'pas une blague...)*


*Ken et la lune.*


*Ken a pas rangé sa chambre.*


*Ken prend l'ascenseur magique.*


*Ayyyyaaaaaa Ken ...* :ouaiouai: 


*Ken fait de la gymnastique rythmique.*

----------


## Suislide

Et une deuxième tournée pour *Ninja Blade*

*Ken : attention derrière toi !!*


*Ken s'en prend plein la gueule.*

----------


## Steack

Elle est fini votre offre je crois: Il y a plus de "bon pour un jeu gratuit" dans la page du panier  :Emo:

----------


## Erkin_

Je me le suis pris moi aussi, cette offre tombe très bien car je voulais me le récupérer tant je me suis bien amusé sur Xmen Wolverine.

(Comment ça un pad forcément  ::sad::  ? )

----------


## Suislide

> (Comment ça un pad forcément  ? )


Bah j'ai testé avec clavier/souris, et c'est pas la joie. Après, c'est peut être moi qui suis pas doué avec mes mains  ::unsure::

----------


## spawn_92

> Je me le suis pris moi aussi, cette offre tombe très bien car je voulais me le récupérer tant je me suis bien amusé sur Xmen Wolverine.
> 
> (Comment ça un pad forcément  ? )


T'as réussi à joué à Wolverine sans pad ?  ::O:  
Si c'est le cas je pense que tu t'en sortiras sans problème dans Ninja Blade.

----------


## Erkin_

Bah il est même bien trop simple au clavier/souris Wolverine, en moyen, je ne suis pas mort une seule fois en combat durant tout le jeu (le mode difficile était bloqué...).
Il n'y a que le passage avec la sentinelle dans le ciel qui n'est pas du tout adapté à la souris (il n'y aurait pas eu de problème s'ils avaient attribué les touches sur le clavier pour ce passage).

----------


## Suislide

Vous êtes donc en train de dire que je suis pas doué avec mes mains ! ::cry:: 

Sinon, pour finir la série, un truc auquel je m'attendais pas du tout : 

*Ken fait un défilé de mode, personnalisation inside, (avec un petit bug dans le menu).*

----------


## touriste

C'est assez jolie niveau modélisation faciale


Mort imminente.. injection de morphine


Le dealer du coin et son garde du corps


Ca c'est de la télévision  :B): 


Petit séjour dans un hotel de Taipei

----------


## Okxyd

> C'est assez jolie niveau modélisation faciale
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/115...5e57f72c92.jpg
> 
> Mort imminente.. injection de morphine
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/263...7ff19f6cf0.jpg
> 
> Le dealer du coin et son garde du corps
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/baf...bd65b15a44.jpg
> 
> ...


Pourquoi il est habillé en mode 70's sur le second screen ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Pourquoi il est habillé en mode 70's sur le second screen ?


Tu as quelques options de customisation dans le jeu.

----------


## Silver

Quelques images pour montrer qu'il est mimi quand on modifie le FOV et qu'on enlève le HUD.

----------


## Erkin_

_(A l'envers !)_

Bon ben très grosse déception, le gameplay est bien nul, à des années lumière du génie de Wolverine, la caméra horrible, et les QTE bordel mais il n'y a que de ça !
C'est dommage car j'aime le fait d'incarner un ninja et le jeu est beau/bien optimisé.
spawn_92 & Suislide : Pour le coup, ce n'est pas top au clavier souris vu qu'ils affichent les touches consoles durant le jeu....

J'ai hélas l'impression que Wolverine est l'exception sur PC, j'ai aussi tenté :
- Batman : A chier
- Prototype : Moyen

Devil Mac Cry ça n'a pas l'air d'être top non plus, il y a quoi comme autre beat'em all sur PC ?

----------


## Hamtarotaro

Si DMC 4 et Batman sont mauvais, on peut plus trop grand chose pour toi.

----------


## Froyok

> - Batman : A chier


Tu parles de "arkham asylum" ?  ::O:

----------


## Anonyme871

Wolverine c'est pas sensé être de la merde justement ?

----------


## Apokteino

> Quelques images pour montrer qu'il est mimi quand on modifie le FOV et qu'on enlève le HUD.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/dac...c6680242fc.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/680...cfb8f868ee.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0d9...835746edeb.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6c0...b420f053f7.jpg


Ziva ! Kommenktafé ?  ::):

----------


## Say hello

> Tu parles de "arkham asylum" ?


Nan mais attends, il aime Ninja Blade et surtout.. X-men Wolverine, on peut rien pour lui.  :tired:

----------


## skyblazer

> Devil Mac Cry ça n'a pas l'air d'être top non plus, il y a quoi comme autre beat'em all sur PC ?


Hérétique !
Devil May Cry, c'est juste le meilleur qu'il y ai sur PC. Surtout le 4, le portage du 3 ayant dû être réalisé par l'intermédiaire d'un émulateur PS2 (ou alors absolument rien ne peut expliquer les performances éxecrables  :tired: ). Mais avec ces 2 là, c'est vraiment du bon. Et si tu trouves ça mauvais, c'est juste que le beat'em all n'est pas fait pour toi.

----------


## Kamasa

En ce Dimanche après-midi, alors que je m'emmerdais grave, j'ai réinstaller…

Vous ne le reconnaissez pas ?


C'est…

(ha je vous avais prévenu, je m'ennuyais ferme !)

Un bon vieux jeu de shoot avec des passages de plate-forme "à l'ancienne"


A l'époque, j'étais vraiment en extase devant les animations des monstres.


Ça vous rappelle quelque chose ? Bah ouais, à l'époque le film avait fait un carton 2 ans plus tôt.


Qui dit "jeu de shoot", dit "shoot". Admirez la beauté de l'explosion et la p'tite gerbe de sang-qui-va-bien.


Ha il n'y a pas à dire, qu'est ce que c'était beau  :Emo:

----------


## touriste

> Pourquoi il est habillé en mode 70's sur le second screen ?


Il est dans un pays chaud donc il a pris une tenu décontracté  :tired:

----------


## yggdrahsil

Si je dit que je trouve ça vraiment joli...C'est grave docteur ?

----------


## Shapa

C'est pas un pauvre Troll le "génie de Wolverine" ? Un peu gros non? Sinon en effet oui Ninja Blade c'est de la daube mais c'est fait pour.

----------


## Xùn

Alpha Protocol:

----------


## war-p

Zobi la mouche!

----------


## Erkin_

Shapa & FanDeBouvard : Pas du tout, je trouve vraiment le gameplay excellent et bien maîtrisé.

skyblazer : J'irais tester la démo.

Say hello : Je n'aime pas Ninja Blade justement.

Froyok : Cf. topic Batman, on en a assez parlé à l'époque de sa sortie la bas.

En parlant de Batman !  ::):

----------


## Euklif

> Wolverine c'est pas sensé être de la merde justement ?


Non. C'est assez moyen comme bta dans l'absolu mais en tant que défouloir sans temps mort et agréable à parcourir du début à la fin, il se pose là. Avec juste ce qu'il faut de qte pour pas qu'on se sente submergé et de patate pour qu'on ne s'en lasse pas (fin en même temps, s'pas comme s'il était très long).
Je soutient Erkin_, Wolverine, ça daychyre!

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Shapa & FanDeBouvard : Pas du tout, je trouve vraiment le gameplay excellent et bien maîtrisé.
> 
> skyblazer : J'irais tester la démo.
> 
> Say hello : Je n'aime pas Ninja Blade justement.
> 
> Froyok : Cf. topic Batman, on en a assez parlé à l'époque de sa sortie la bas.
> 
> En parlant de Batman ! 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ace...fbf7f8e233.jpg



Han ! le NDA cay finit ?

----------


## Erkin_

Nop, je ne crois pas mais comme le jeu sort dans 3 semaines...

----------


## alegria unknown



----------


## Froyok

> Nop, je ne crois pas mais comme le jeu sort dans 3 semaines...


C'est bien All Point Bullet ?
'Tain la classe, je savais déjà le système de customsiation des persos poussé, mais la ça déchire !  ::wub::

----------


## Sao

*Ninja Blade (Special QTE Edition)* (d'autres screens ici)

"Salut c'est Ken, je roule sur des autobus qui volent, c'est ma grande passion."



"J'adore affronter des bulots géants, c'est ma deuxième passion."



"Mais le truc qui me fait kiffer à mort reste le fait de mixer mes deux grandes passions en balançant des camions sur les bulots."



---

*Mass Effect*

Un jeu où tout le monde fait la gueule.



Sauf lui, ça se voit pas parce qu'il n'est pas humain, mais là il sourit.



"Bonjour, on prend la navette tous tout droits parce ue s'accrocher aux balustrades ça fait un peu trop DiCaprio."

----------


## Morgoth

Avec IL-2, l'appontage en deux mini-leçons illustrées :

Bien :



Pas bien :

----------


## Erkin_

Vraiment bof cette démo.  ::|:  Ça manque de finesse.

----------


## Darkath

> En parlant de Batman ! 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ace...fbf7f8e233.jpg



Pourquoi y'a Kakashi et Riddler dans la même image ?

----------


## KiwiX

> C'est pas un pauvre Troll le "génie de Wolverine" ? Un peu gros non? Sinon en effet oui Ninja Blade c'est de la daube mais c'est fait pour.


Non, c'est simplement Erkin.

Mais Wolverine, c'est bien. Pêchu tout ça, pas bien long par contre mais heureusement vu que ça reste assez répétitif au niveau des combos. Ça se laisse déguster.

----------


## Shapa

> Non, c'est simplement Erkin.
> 
> Mais Wolverine, c'est bien. Pêchu tout ça, pas bien long par contre mais heureusement vu que ça reste assez répétitif au niveau des combos. Ça se laisse déguster.


Voila, pas de quoi crier au génie, cependant non plus pour DMC4 (j'aime les initiales de ce jeu  :^_^: ).

----------


## Jean Pale

> Non, c'est simplement Erkin.


This.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Pourquoi y'a Kakashi et Riddler dans la même image ?


C'est All Point Bulletin et son système de customisation d'avatar :;):

----------


## skyblazer

> Vraiment bof cette démo.  Ça manque de finesse.


Si la démo n'est que sur le premier niveau, en effet, et c'est déplorable, parce que le boss est facile (suffit d'esquiver ses quelques coups ridicules) et on ne voit pas les ennemis un peu coriace, juste des scarecrow ridicules. Mais niveau beat'em all, on ne fait pas mieux sur PC. Et sur console, c'est un excellent jeu, bien que certains sont au moins aussi bon voire meilleur (Bayonetta  :Bave: ).

Et au niveau de la finesse, j'ai des doutes quand on voit que la référence est Wolverine  ::huh::

----------


## Gillete

> En ce Dimanche après-midi, alors que je m'emmerdais grave, j'ai réinstaller…
> 
> Vous ne le reconnaissez pas ?
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e2d...5776d30b8d.jpg
> 
> C'est…
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/321...ddabc05340.jpg
> (ha je vous avais prévenu, je m'ennuyais ferme !)
> 
> ...


Je sais pas si c'est mes souvenirs qui idéalise le jeu, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il était plus jolie sur N64.

----------


## Erkin_

Shapa : Génie au niveau du gameplay, je remarque bien que c'est un avis personnel qui ne semble partagé par quasiment personne d'autre, mais bon, je m'éclate dessus et le trouve très bien foutu.
Les combats défis contre son double xforce sont géniaux entre les combos, les esquives, les parades, etc.

skyblazer : Subtilité au niveau du gameplay, je suis peut être bigleux mais je n'ai pas vu la moindre possibilité de faire des dodges et parades par exemple.

----------


## Shapa

Yep j'ai trouvé ça assez basique en fait, mais bien défoulant. Les exécutions tout ça. (Pour Wolverine)

----------


## Valkyr

> mort imminente.. Injection de morphine


Half-Life 2 ?  :^_^:

----------


## Okxyd

> This.


Dans le même genre: le gamelay de APB ça déchire mais celui de GTA4 est nul  ::P: !

----------


## JulLeBarge

Quelques screens du jour en vrac (oui je me suis fait chié aujourd'hui et j'ai joué à beaucoup de choses différentes... ::rolleyes:: )

Un peu de BF2 Bad Company 2:

_C'est beau le désert !_


_C'est beau la jungle!_

Et puis aussi du Mirror's Edge (super beau même sur ma 8800GT):






Et enfin Kings Bounty The Legends:

----------


## Agathia

DMC4 ne se révèle qu'après avoir joué un peu, qu'on a appris à maitriser certains combos et surtout qu'on a acheté des skills indispensables... Après c'est du bonheur en barre!
De nombreux modes de difficultés qui deviennent rapidement exigeants, surtout celui où on se fait tuer en un coup par n'importe quelle attaque  ::P: 
Le jeu sur PC possède un mode turbo qui fait que le jeu va encore plus vite que sur console et nous donne accès à un dernier mode de difficulté délirant où il y a des armées de monstres à chaque combats  :Bave: 

J'y ai passé quasiment une centaine d'heure... et tout ça au clavier  ::ninja:: 
Et oui j'ai trouvé ça jouable, même plus que sur une manette (j'ai testé et j'arrivai pas à tenir le pistolet chargé en faisant tout le reste)...

Et puis le moment où on arrive à recharger l'épée de Nero après chaque coup...  :Bave:

----------


## Erkin_

> Dans le même genre: le gamelay de APB ça déchire mais celui de GTA4 est nul !


Rha mais vous allez arrêter oui !
D'ailleurs je n'ai jamais dit que le gameplay de APB déchire.
J'ai dis qu'il est meilleur que la plupart des gameplay TPS actuels à base de systèmes de couvertures et autre truc bien mou, après le gameplay de APB en lui même est moyen-bien.

Agathia : Merci pour les infos.

----------


## tim987

_If you're going to San Francisco..._ 

 
_Manu iti, o te fenua here..._  :Emo: 

 
Un Ka-50 dans les Alpes Françaises.


Paris by night.

----------


## skyblazer

> DMC4 ne se révèle qu'après avoir joué un peu, qu'on a appris à maitriser certains combos et surtout qu'on a acheté des skills indispensables... Après c'est du bonheur en barre!
> De nombreux modes de difficultés qui deviennent rapidement exigeants, surtout celui où on se fait tuer en un coup par n'importe quelle attaque 
> Le jeu sur PC possède un mode turbo qui fait que le jeu va encore plus vite que sur console et nous donne accès à un dernier mode de difficulté délirant où il y a des armées de monstres à chaque combats 
> 
> J'y ai passé quasiment une centaine d'heure... et tout ça au clavier 
> Et oui j'ai trouvé ça jouable, même plus que sur une manette (j'ai testé et j'arrivai pas à tenir le pistolet chargé en faisant tout le reste)...
> 
> Et puis le moment où on arrive à recharger l'épée de Nero après chaque coup...


J'approuve ce message. Sauf sur le passage de jouer au clavier, c'est quand même moyen.

----------


## Nelfe

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7ed...f4fbe9f76a.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fc3...8e09d2be8c.jpg
> _If you're going to San Francisco..._ 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/353...9d95709b52.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/662...fe93463f4b.jpg
> _Manu iti, o te fenua here..._ 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0d5...e4560f409e.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f04...298ab4cf20.jpg
> Un Ka-50 dans les Alpes Françaises.
> 
> ...


Tu utilises quoi comme textures terrestres / scenery ?

----------


## tim987

> Tu utilises quoi comme textures terrestres / scenery ?


Real Environment Extrem, Ultimate Textures/GEX Europe, Tahiti X, Alpes VFR, San Francisco de chez Aerosoft pour les addons que tu vois sur les screens, plus téléchargement du traffic aérien WOAI (compagnie par compagnie  :tired: ) . Mais dans 'Frisco et Paris, je rame comme un porc. (sans citer les autres scenery, textures qui ne sont pas sur les screens)

----------


## Dark Fread

> Quelques screens du jour en vrac (oui je me suis fait chié aujourd'hui et j'ai joué à beaucoup de choses différentes...)
> 
> Un peu de BF2 Bad Company 2:
> http://uppix.net/3/d/a/e70e374be0c71...d61abfaett.jpg
> _C'est beau le désert !_
> 
> http://uppix.net/6/d/f/cb1f2c83e478c...37a5e7b9tt.jpg
> _C'est beau la jungle!_


Le FOV serait pas un poil faiblard ?  ::O:

----------


## Sylvine

> Le FOV serait pas un poil faiblard ?


De base ouais.
Franchement autant sur CoD et autres ça m'avait pas gêné, autant là j'avais l'impression d'avoir des putains d'œillères.
Heureusement en multi on peut le modifier (même si moi ça me fait un effet fisheye).

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Et le truc gênant, c'est que le FOV revient à sa valeur initiale quand tu montes dans un véhicule (en multi toujours), feature super intéressante ajoutée via un patch. Malin, hun ?

----------


## Dorak

M60  :Cigare: 

Merde ça a été nerfé non ?

----------


## KaMy

> Et le truc gênant, c'est que le FOV revient à sa valeur initiale quand tu montes dans un véhicule (en multi toujours), feature super intéressante ajoutée via un patch. Malin, hun ?


Ba attends y'avait deux solutions, bosser sur les soucis de FOV et les armes fixes/véhicules qui sautaient/donnaient la gerbe ou réduire le FOV et hop plus de soucis.

C'est pas comme s'ils allaient bosser sur la version PC  :tired: 

Et pis c'est pas comme si le dernier patch devait sortir y'a 1 mois non plus tiens  ::siffle::

----------


## Silver

Bien content de l'avoir eu gratuitement ce weekend.  :B): 

- La bonne fée, elle est bonne ouais !


- Des loups-garous bien embêtants.


- N'insultez jamais mes paysans, sinon ils tapent.


- C'est beau quand même.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Le FOV serait pas un poil faiblard ?


Ah ouai possible, je l'avais modifié au tout début, mais avec les patchs successifs il a du être remis à sa valeur initiale et je l'ai pas rechangé. Je vais regarder ça ce soir, c'est vrai qu'il est faible et ça doit me désavantager en combat en plus  ::|: 

Sinon pour la M60, je sais pas si ça été nerfé, là je l'avais sur la partie solo, en multi je ne joue plus médecin depuis un moment (je monte les autres classes)

----------


## Sylvine

En tout cas j'avais entendu beaucoup de choses sur la M60, mais après l'avoir essayé c'était loin d'être l'arme ultime. La MG3 fait beaucoup plus mal.


Mais c'est complétement HS.

----------


## Benedetto

Et puis aussi du Mirror's Edge (super beau même sur ma *8800GT*):


COPAIN  !!!!!! ::lol::  ::lol:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 12h01 ----------

@ jullebarge 	 		 		:
"Et puis aussi du Mirror's Edge (super beau même sur ma *8800GT*):"


COPAIN  !!!!!! ::lol::  ::lol:: 

comme quoi, elle en a sous le capo cette CG !!!

----------


## Jean Pale

T'as même un SLI toi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lucretia

> comme quoi, elle en a sous le capo cette CG !!!


Et Mirror's Edge est vachement bien optimisé aussi  ::o: 
J'ai une 8400GS (bien plus faible que vos 8800GT me semble) et Mirror est magnifique, même en minimum. C'est un des plus beaux jeux qui existe certainement...  ::wub:: 

(entre parenthèse : d'ailleurs tes screenshoots de mirror's edge sont vraiment vraiment très beaux)

----------


## Benedetto

> Quelques screens du jour en vrac (oui je me suis fait chié aujourd'hui et j'ai joué à beaucoup de choses différentes...)
> 
> Un peu de BF2 Bad Company 2:
> http://uppix.net/3/d/a/e70e374be0c71...d61abfaett.jpg
> _C'est beau le désert !_
> 
> http://uppix.net/6/d/f/cb1f2c83e478c...37a5e7b9tt.jpg
> _C'est beau la jungle!_
> 
> ...





> T'as même un SLI toi.



oui, alors, bon, ça va..hein.. facile de s'moquer.. pfff ::rolleyes::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> T'as même un SLI toi.


Moi aussi...


Ça te pose un problème?  :tired: 



 ::ninja::

----------


## Aghora

> C'est assez jolie niveau modélisation faciale
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/115...5e57f72c92.jpg


La vache  ::O: . Avec tout les screens de H-L² avec le moteur optimisé j'ai cru que ce screen était le Dr Eli Vance. Bah non...son sosie tout craché  ::O: .

----------


## JulLeBarge

> comme quoi, elle en a sous le capo cette CG !!!


Grave, elle m'étonne toujours cette petite carte, d'autant que j'ai legerement overclocké la mienne et que du coup ça passe très bien sur la plupart des jeux dans une résolution correcte (1680*1050)

/fin du HS

----------


## Daecyn



----------


## Morgoth

Ze coûp de grasse !  ::o: 



(les bombes doivent être en-dessous de mon piège, m'enfin repérer douze pixels dans un tel bourdel...)

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> En tout cas j'avais entendu beaucoup de choses sur la M60, mais après l'avoir essayé c'était loin d'être l'arme ultime. La MG3 fait beaucoup plus mal.
> 
> 
> Mais c'est complétement HS.


Tu parles de la mitrailleuse qui lance des billes et qui se vide en 3 secondes ? Sûrement pas plus puissante que la M60 non  ::P: 
La MG36 par contre...  :Bave: 




> M60 
> 
> Merde ça a été nerfé non ?


Nerfé mon cul, elle fait toujours aussi mal. Mais elle est vachement moins utilisée maintenant, vu que DICE a dit qu'ils l'avaient nerfé. La magie du placebo.

----------


## Projet 154

Nouveau! Les boîtes à munitions transparentes. Pratique à dissimuler face au Cartel.


No comment. (Après avoir ouvert la porte, les lamineurs sortiront normalement pour m'attaquer.)


Même les tourelles considèrent le Dr. Mossman comme une ennemie (Oui je me suis trimballé les 5 tourelles automatiques des précédentes salles...)


Tins, la tourelle voit rouge...

Mais qu'est-ce que?!!...

Et meeeerde!!...

 :Facepalm:

----------


## touriste

Tu t'amuses à casser le jeu ou tu bosses pour les combines ? :D

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Ah ouai possible, je l'avais modifié au tout début, mais avec les patchs successifs il a du être remis à sa valeur initiale et je l'ai pas rechangé. Je vais regarder ça ce soir, c'est vrai qu'il est faible et ça doit me désavantager en combat en plus 
> 
> Sinon pour la M60, je sais pas si ça été nerfé, là je l'avais sur la partie solo, en multi je ne joue plus médecin depuis un moment (je monte les autres classes)


Pour info mon FOV sur le screen au-dessus était à 80  ::O: 
Je l'ai monté à 90, c'est bien, je reste comme ça (testé à 125 mais c'est too much)

----------


## Projet 154

> Tu t'amuses à casser le jeu ou tu bosses pour les combines ? :D


Les deux possibilités sont envisageables.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Daecyn

Y'a pas que dans Crysis qu'on peut faire ça  ::lol::

----------


## Morgoth

Ça passe ! Maintenant je vais tenter d'enchaîner les deux à la suite... hum.

----------


## Morgoth

Idem avec un B-25, par contre c'est tout de suite plus tendu du slip.

----------


## Hereticus

> Rha mais vous allez arrêter oui !
> D'ailleurs je n'ai jamais dit que le gameplay de APB déchire.
> J'ai dis qu'il est meilleur que la plupart des gameplay TPS actuels à base de systèmes de couvertures et autre truc bien mou, après le gameplay de APB en lui même est moyen-bien.
> 
> Agathia : Merci pour les infos.


C'est quoi APB ? J'ai rapidement parcouru et j'ai pas trouvé , maintenant je suis peut-être bigleux  ::ninja:: 

A Profiterol Boulimia ?
Art Par Boulon  ?
Alpha Protocol Breton ? ( ::ninja:: )

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

All Points Bulletin  ::):

----------


## Caparzo

*-Alpha Protocol-* Petite ballade en Italie  :;):  (moi j'ai bien aimé cette mission des ruines !)

----------


## Hereticus

> *-Alpha Protocol-* Petite ballade en Italie  (moi j'ai bien aimé cette mission des ruines !)
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ad4...07a0b6b648.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c19...9e271b80c1.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/380...f0d56e78b7.jpg




J'ai pas pu m'en empêcher.

 :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^: 

Il te manque encore quelques accessoires  :tired:

----------


## Kurtus

This is alphaaaa !

----------


## Naith

*Dragon Age : Origins*










Et attention ça spoile (mais j'ai rajouté le logo pour faire wallpaper style, ça déboite  ::wub:: ) : 
http://uppix.net/0/b/1/0029fc9501f49...d37e3d5c69.jpg

----------


## Morgoth

> *-Alpha Protocol-* Petite ballade en Italie  (moi j'ai bien aimé cette mission des ruines !)
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ad4...07a0b6b648.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c19...9e271b80c1.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/380...f0d56e78b7.jpg


En voilà une bien belle barbe.  ::o:

----------


## RUPPY

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c19...9e271b80c1.jpg


C'est affreux, on dirait une fille avec une barbe ::o:

----------


## KiwiX

Fullscreen


Fullscreen

_"Oui, je suis belle"_



 ::ninja::

----------


## Hereticus

> *Dragon Age : Origins*
> 
> http://uppix.net/7/3/d/6cddc0f01ff04...131bd2d4tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/4/e/2/8afc7f412d13c...f00e4e71tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/7/b/7/748036b8e49e0...caaf8f35tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/1/2/9/201f22fac7abc...62a2caa4tt.jpg
> ...


 Ce jeu à l'air tout simplement sublime ... je me tâte sérieusement à me le prendre ... en plus j'ai vu que niveau mod s'était super moddable...  Mazette ça donne envie !  C'est le jeu de base ou il y a une chiée de mods d'appliqués ?  :tired:

----------


## Genchou

Sur ses screens ça semble être le jeu de base. Sinon ouais c'est très sympa Dragon Age, j'me rappelle je l'avais acheté en collector (version UK) dans un smartoys alors que les versions boîtes n'étaient pas encore en Belgique. J'me sentais puissant  :Bave: 
Très bourrin par contre, ça bastonne sévère, mais le système de combat est chouette. Moi je conseille.

----------


## Aleas

Des navions :

----------


## Naith

> Ce jeu à l'air tout simplement sublime ... je me tâte sérieusement à me le prendre ... en plus j'ai vu que niveau mod s'était super moddable...  Mazette ça donne envie !  C'est le jeu de base ou il y a une chiée de mods d'appliqués ?


Jeu de base, les deux-trois mods installés modifient uniquement le gameplay. Après je posterais bien d'autres screens, mais j'ai peur de spoiler, il y a des gens tatillons sur ce jeu..

Comme le dernier screen, c'est le plus réussi, mais il montre que dans Dragon Age, ya des dragons, donc forcément, spoil.  :tired: 
Mais ce jeu est vraiment excellent, je ne peux que le conseiller.


Allez, histoire de :

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> *-Alpha Protocol-* Petite ballade en Italie  (moi j'ai bien aimé cette mission des ruines !)
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ad4...07a0b6b648.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c19...9e271b80c1.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/380...f0d56e78b7.jpg


Une lapidation quelque part ?

----------


## Logan

> http://uppix.net/9/0/c/6f56b7b101850...39d5b9aftt.jpg


Elle a pas un problème de proportion l'épée de la Madame là ?  ::O:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> C'est affreux, on dirait une fille avec une barbe

----------


## Morgoth

Comment réduire son piège au strict minimum :



Saleté de DCA :



Pas passé loin :

----------


## Aleas

Vu la hauteur à laquelle tu largue des bombes de 500lbs c'est pas de la DCA que tu devrais t'inquiéter !  :tired:  ::O:  :tired:  ::O:

----------


## Morgoth

500lbs ? Plutôt le double...

Mais avec un retard de 2,5sec avant explosion c'est de suite bien plus simple...  ::siffle::

----------


## Aleas

Pas du jeu !  ::O: 
C'est pour ça que j'utilise un mod qui donne des chances de mauvais fonctionnement pour les bombes (pas d'explosion, retard qui ne prend pas effet ou explose trop tard) ! 
Ça ajoute du piment sur les bombardements en TBA.  ::P:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Alien breed:


Ça me parait trop calme ça  :tired: 


Saletés de bestioles à la con  ::o: 


Anno 1404:

Ma petite île qui débute  :Emo: 


Alpha Protocol:

Punaise ce sigle ressemble énormément à celui présent sur un autre jeu  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Tuvok

> Punaise ce sigle ressemble énormément à celui présent sur un autre jeu


C'est pas un jeu Bethesda avec un 3 par hasard  :^_^: 

Spoiler Alert! 


 Je précise que c'est de l'humour on sait jamais avec tous ces intégristes dont je suis

----------


## Aleas

En fait je crois qu'il pensait à un jeu nintendo 

Spoiler Alert! 


Zelda, triforce toutç a tout ça...non ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Silver



----------


## Sk-flown

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e0c...95df71c1e4.jpg


 :tired: 

Elle est salement déformée ta lune.

:crado:

----------


## Hereticus

> Jeu de base, les deux-trois mods installés modifient uniquement le gameplay. Après je posterais bien d'autres screens, mais j'ai peur de spoiler, il y a des gens tatillons sur ce jeu..


Ohhhhh misère de misère de misère , tu me fais souffrir je t'assure ... j'ai encore pleins de jeu sur le feu mais ce jeux la ... il me botte comme c'est pas permit !

Je n'ai pas aimé morrowind (oui je sais au buchay au buchay ! ) ni oblivion (trop lent à mon gout tous les deux ) mais par contre j'ai bien aimé titan quest , dark messiah of might and magic et baldur's gate ... tu me le conseillerais ?

Seigneur jésus ... non ne touche pas le portefeuille nooooonn noooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnn  ::o:

----------


## Okxyd

Ben Dragon Age c'est un BG couloir, le jeu est corsé dans les niveaux de difficulté sup,  le système d'origine est excellent mais inégal par contre (très bon chez les nains quand tu fais un bandit et assez bof chez les humains quand tu fais noble).

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Alien breed:
> 
> 
> Ça me parait trop calme ça 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0ba...83b717ce03.jpg
> 
> Saletés de bestioles à la con 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/988...e175d1fa32.jpg
> 
> ...


Il est sympa Alien Breed ?

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Très  ::):  En plus il est coop friendly  ::):

----------


## Hereticus

> Ben Dragon Age c'est un BG couloir, le jeu est corsé dans les niveaux de difficulté sup,  le système d'origine est excellent mais inégal par contre (très bon chez les nains quand tu fais un bandit et assez bof chez les humains quand tu fais noble).


MMM envie !!  ::o:  ::o: 




> Très  En plus il est coop friendly


C'est un genre d'alien shooter mieux foutu ?

----------


## Logan

> Alien breed


Mariachi mains balladeuse²  :tired:   ::O:   ::o: 





> C'est un genre d'alien shooter mieux foutu ?


En gros, ouai. Mais je suis dessus en ce moment aussi, il est plutôt sympa je trouve.

----------


## Super_maçon

Quelques screen sur I hate mountain, pas trop pour pas spoiler comme on dit, mais juste un peu pour vous motiver a tester cette campagne absolument splendiose.  ::wub::

----------


## Robert J.

Après avoir suivi depuis longtemps ce fil, j'apporte ma petite contribution via Gothic 3, et son mode "Dessin Animé"

Un camp de rebelle


La forêt entre deux parties du camp, ni le postprocessing ni cette capture ne font honneur à cette forêt.


Ciel, un roux !  ::o: 


Un des nombreux châteaux en ruines cachés dans les sommets.

----------


## Robert J.

Suite du post précédent :


Le Héros Sans Nom, durant une de ses activités préférées : piller :Bave: 


Zapotek, un Chef Orc, l'un des très nombreux clones de Robert Hue, la science a encore quelques progrès à faire cependant  :tired: 


Enfin, des chutes d'eau venant du Nordmar : 
Avec postprocessing


D'un autre angle, sans postprocessing mais avec une mouette et des  ruines

----------


## UltimPingouin

The lake is a lie, tellement bien vu  :^_^:

----------


## Dark Fread

C'est spécial le rendu dessin animé de Gothic 3. Le screen du chef Orc est sympa, les autres moins. Ca rend peut-être mieux en mouvement...?  ::):

----------


## Pataplouf

Minecraft - infinite map test

----------


## Dorak

Ouch.

----------


## touriste

> Quelques screen sur I hate mountain, pas trop pour pas spoiler comme on dit, mais juste un peu pour vous motiver a tester cette campagne absolument splendiose. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9e0...29f0f5a43d.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/641...ab22d75f43.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/136...c49c058db2.jpg
> ...


Le seul truc qui me pousse à rinstaller L4D et ce mod, c'est les inscriptions sur les murs. Y a moyen de virer les mobs juste pour se ballader?

----------


## Hereticus

> Le seul truc qui me pousse à rinstaller L4D et ce mod, c'est les inscriptions sur les murs. Y a moyen de virer les mobs juste pour se ballader?


Tu louperais quelque chose parce que les levels sont vraiment bien construits ! Et l'ambiance très sympa  :;):

----------


## Jean Pale

"Oh hai". Clive Barker Jeri(grosse)crotte.



"C'est pas une matraque, c'est ma bite". KingPin qui a décidément très (trop) mal vieilli d'un point de vue gameplay.

----------


## Genchou

Penumbra : Overture



En prime une photo live dans mon souterrain à moi

----------


## Morgoth

Petite série d'IL-2 tout fraîche du marché de ce matin :

Encore de jeunes ailes sacrifiées sur l'autel d'une passe frontale sans pitié :



Sa vie ne tient plus qu'à un... câble, c'est cela :



Hop !







Boum !



Best appontage evah  :B):  :

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Toujours aussi surprenant t'es appontages !  :;):

----------


## Euklif

> C'est spécial *super méga moche* le rendu dessin animé de Gothic 3.


Dire qu'il est tout zoli d'origine...

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Poh poh poh ! Ce que Morgoth ne sait pas faire ! Un tonneau  :B): 

On commence par atterrir sur le dos  ::O: 


On glisse sur 50m !


Olé !


Et voilà  ::P:

----------


## Aleas

Bah avec vos avions de low vous pouvez pas faire ça  :B): :

----------


## Super_maçon

> Le seul truc qui me pousse à rinstaller L4D et ce mod, c'est les inscriptions sur les murs. Y a moyen de virer les mobs juste pour se ballader?


Ha ha tu portes bien ton pseudo toi.  ::): 

Je présume que c'est possible oui, mais je sais pas comment. 
Par contre je conseillerai pas, c'est une super carte a faire entre potes avec des pizzas de la bières et des cigares.  :B):

----------


## Anton

*Baldur's Gate*

J'avais totalement zappé de ma mémoire le second dialogue... des comme ça, on n'en fait plus  :Emo:   :^_^: 



Encore merci ICB  :;):

----------


## Projet 154

> *Baldur's Gate*
> 
> J'avais totalement zappé de ma mémoire le second dialogue... des comme ça, on n'en fait plus  
> 
> http://uppix.net/3/a/c/889de0d4c1bc2...a050927fab.jpg
> 
> Encore merci ICB


 ::O:  ::XD::  ::XD:: 
Best réponse ever.
Il y en d'autres des comme ça dans le jeu?

----------


## Anton

Aussi spécifiquement drôles et irrévérencieuses, pas vraiment. Mais il y a toujours un brin d'humour voire de sarcasme, oui ^^ On savait même gérer le sexe du personnage dans les dialogues, à l'époque  ::wub::   ::|: 

Ah oui et c'était le 3e pas le 2e pardon  ::P:

----------


## Faërathorn

Baldur's Gate I permettait des réparties sympa aussi :

----------


## Anton

_C'est_ le 1, mon screen  ::P:  
Mais avec le moteur du 2 (donc plus grand et par extension plus lisible et beau) via un mod : tu peux faire les 4 (BG1+ addon, BG2+ addon) d'une traite  :;): 

http://www.baldursgateworld.fr/lacou...ogy-weidu.html

----------


## Faërathorn

Effectivement, mea culpa !

----------


## KiwiX

_"Pooooooose ton gun §"_

----------


## Pluton

Morgoth, j'adore vraiment tes screens, je t'en supplie continue d'en mettre de l'IL2, à chaque fois c'est un nouveau découpage d'avion à la con, c'est hallucinant, et l'appontage  ::XD::

----------


## Morgoth

Poste spécial(e) Pluton  :Bave:  :

Petite mise en bouche avec une attaque à relative basse altitude :

----------


## Morgoth

Avez-vous jamais assisté à une course entre un P-38L et ses deux bombes de 1000lbs ?

Voilà (avec en plus un largage la tête en bas, histoire de...) :

_Et c'est parti mon cher Jean-Patrick !_





_Il semblerait que l'équipe des bombes Ginette ait pris un peu de retard._



_Oh mon Dieu, ces dernières viennent de s'enfoncer brutalement dans le sol meuble, et cela n'est pas commode hein ! ®©™ L'idiot du village global_



_Et bien voilà, folles de rage elles choisissent d'exploser plutôt que de s'avouer vaincues..._

----------


## Xùn

Alpha Protocol:






Half Life 2:

----------


## Tuvok

> Alpha Protocol:
> 
> 
> Half Life 2:


Quand je vois ton post, il me vient comme une question ?
Comment ça se fait que alpha protocol cuvée 2010 soit moins beau et de beaucoup que Half Life 2 cuvée 2004  ::P:

----------


## skyblazer

> Quand je vois ton post, il me vient comme une question ?
> Comment ça se fait que alpha protocol cuvée 2010 soit moins beau et de beaucoup que Half Life 2 cuvée 2004


T'as pas les yeux en face des trous, ce n'est pas possible. Alpha Protocol est largement aussi bon, et sans doute meilleur au vue d'autres screens.

Et de plus, ce n'est plus cuvée 2004 HL2, maintenant c'est cuvée 2008 au niveau du moteur, et cuvée 2010 pour la sortie.

----------


## Okxyd

> Quand je vois ton post, il me vient comme une question ?
> Comment ça se fait que alpha protocol cuvée 2010 soit moins beau et de beaucoup que Half Life 2 cuvée 2004


T'as l'impression que c'est plus beau car les environnements sont moins impersonnels et plus travaillés sur les screens de HL² que ceux de AP, mais AP est globalement plus joli, enfin plus net.

----------


## Pluton

Et puis qu'est-ce qu'on s'en fout surtout ?

----------


## KiwiX

> Et puis qu'est-ce qu'on s'en fout surtout ?


+1.

J'ajouterai aussi que le côté "technique" de AP n'est clairement pas l'intérêt du jeu. Et en mouvement, il est pas si dégueulasse que ça, plus beau qu'un jeu PS2 malgré les 2/3 trolls placés par-ci, par-là.

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Ho ! Yeah AlyX  :B):

----------


## Aghora

> http://uppix.net/b/7/6/22ccd6e38a02f...9ae06a62tt.jpg


Mais t'es complètement malade ! Ca va pas de larguer des bombes à si basse altitude  ::o: ?

----------


## Nono

> Ho ! Yeah AlyX 
> 
> http://uppix.net/8/e/2/c008447c60419...f6a1e170tt.jpg


Oh noes ! (fakefactory cinematic mod ?)

Sinon j'ai fini FEAR pour la troisième fois (youpi je peux encore jouer aux jeux videos, faut juste que j'y joue moins longtemps).

Voilà ce qui arrive quand on mange trop de ketchup.


Merci, merci, mais arrêtez les flashs svp (quand on sait 

Spoiler Alert! 


de quelle façon elle meure, on ne la regarde plus bosser de la même façon

)


Le Slowmo c'est de la triche mais c'est quand même bien pratique pour les screenshots.

----------


## Hereticus

> Sinon j'ai fini FEAR pour la troisième fois (youpi je peux encore jouer aux jeux videos, faut juste que j'y joue moins longtemps).
> 
> Voilà ce qui arrive quand on mange trop de ketchup.
> http://lh6.ggpht.com/__QzB6FEwk-E/TA...eenshot013.jpg
> 
> Merci, merci, mais arrêtez les flashs svp (quand on sait 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> ...


Non quoi qu'est ce que tu viens de faire ... encore un jeu qu'il va falloir que je refasse !!!!!! Méchant !  :tired: 

Tiens se serait sympa de faire un topic pour voir quel jeux on a acheté/refait à cause/grâce à canardpc  ::P: .

----------


## Nono

"tous"

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Je screenrai HL2 Cinematic Mod 10 sans toutes les extravagances  ::P: 

Zou ! Boom le He 111 !


Arf plus de munition :/


Z'ont une cervelle l'IA !


Mais... Il avait bien deux bombes sous le 111  ::huh::   ::|:

----------


## Sylvine

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f41...edc596acc8.jpg


J'ai de la merde dans les yeux ou il tient un fusil d'assaut dans chaque main?  :tired: 


Même dans Rambo ils osent pas faire ça!

----------


## KaMy

Nope ce sont deux SMG

----------


## Carpette@LLN

N'empêche, même pour des SMG, faut quand même de bons poignets, mon  gars !  ::o:

----------


## KaMy

Perso ce qui me choque le plus c'est le red dot suivi d'une lunette  ::P: 

Ça ce voit bien ici à 1.58.

----------


## Hereticus

> Perso ce qui me choque le plus c'est le red dot suivi d'une lunette 
> 
> Ça ce voit bien ici à 1.58.


Oui , pareil ... c'est vraiment du nawak sur ce coup là  ::|: .

----------


## KiwiX

> Oui , pareil ... c'est vraiment du nawak sur ce coup là .


Détails, détails... Jouez-y, boudiou. Bien sûr qu'il y a des trucs aberrants, dans tous les jeux c'est le cas.

----------


## Erkin_

C'est le cumul des détails qui donne des jeux exceptionnels !

----------


## Hereticus

> Détails, détails... Jouez-y, boudiou. Bien sûr qu'il y a des trucs aberrants, dans tous les jeux c'est le cas.


J'ai pas dis le contraire j'y joue et c'est très bien ! Je m'amuse vraiment bien et j'espère le finir sans rencontrer de gros bugs.

Seulement voila , un portage fini à la pisse comme ça , c'est insultant pour les joueurs pc.  ::(:

----------


## KaMy

> C'est le cumul des détails qui donne des jeux exceptionnels !


Comme APB ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## Xùn

> J'ai de la merde dans les yeux ou il tient un  fusil d'assaut dans chaque main? 
> 
> 
> Même dans Rambo ils osent pas faire ça!


Ce sont des mitraillettes comme l'a précisé KaMy.  :;): 
Place à The Witcher:

----------


## Sylvine

> Ce sont des mitraillettes comme l'a précisé KaMy.


AH BA ÇÀ CHANGE TOUT§§§§§

Si on tient pas compte du fait que ça doit quand même légèrement fatiguer les bras et que le recul doit être ingérable, tu fais comment pour viser à plus de 3 mètres?

----------


## bratisla

> N'empêche, même pour des SMG, faut quand même de bons poignets, mon  gars !


La marque des meilleurs, des légendes vivantes  :B):

----------


## Xùn

> AH BA ÇÀ CHANGE TOUT§§§§§
> 
> Si on tient pas compte du fait que ça doit quand même légèrement fatiguer les bras et que le recul doit être ingérable, tu fais comment pour viser à plus de 3 mètres?


Je sors le fusil d'assaut.  ::):

----------


## KaMy

> AH BA ÇÀ CHANGE TOUT§§§§§
> 
> Si on tient pas compte du fait que ça doit quand même légèrement fatiguer les bras et que le recul doit être ingérable, tu fais comment pour viser à plus de 3 mètres?


La est toute la subtilité de la chose, avec ça tu vises pas au delà de 1m50.

C'est pas mal pour faire le ménage à courte portée grâce à la dispersion/cadence mais c'est tout.

Edit: Généralement tu couples avec pistolet/fusil d'assaut pour la précision.

----------


## Sylvine

> La est toute la subtilité de la chose, avec ça tu vises pas au delà de 1m50.
> 
> C'est pas mal pour faire le ménage à courte portée grâce à la dispersion/cadence mais c'est tout.
> 
> Edit: généralement tu couples avec pistolet/fusil d'assaut pour la précision.


Mouais, je doute que ça ai réellement un avantage, même à courte porté.
(je veux dire dans la vraie vie réelle bien sûr)




> Edit: Généralement tu couples avec pistolet/fusil d'assaut pour la précision.


Donc tu te trimballe 50 kg juste en pétoires?

Ce jeu est aberrant, J'Y JOUERAIS JAMAIS§§§§

----------


## Morgoth

IL-2, ou comment une mission de bombardement d'une baille japonaise se transforme en retour vibrant avec pour finir, un appontage sans train d'atterrissage :

Tout avait bien commencé avec un peu de Cloud Skimming, ou presque :



Et là, lors du piqué, un obus de DCA qui explose à quelques mètres :



Il emporte la moitié du train :





D'autres suivront et emporteront son autre moitié et des bouts d'aile...





Heureusement tout se finit pour le mieux :

----------


## KaMy

C'est pas un truc réaliste hein  ::P:

----------


## Xùn

> Donc tu te trimballe 50 kg juste en pétoires?
> 
> Ce jeu est aberrant, J'Y JOUERAIS JAMAIS§§§§


Rhalala.  ::):  Je dirais juste que :



> Détails, détails... Jouez-y, boudiou. Bien sûr  qu'il y a des trucs aberrants, dans tous les jeux c'est le cas.

----------


## Ekba

Allez, trois nouveaux screens d'Obli :

Donc là apparemment les devs n'ont pas pensé qu'on voudrait passer ce pont à cheval... On peut galoper sur une pente à 80°, mais interdiction formelle de passer ce pont. Heureusement que mon canasson est champion en alpinisme^^ :



Là, je me dirigeais tranquillement vers la sortie d'une grotte que je venais de nettoyer dans ma superbe armure de plate de Noble, lorsque mon perso s'est mis dans cet idle : impossible de bouger. Ou plutôt si, mon perso avançait de 30cm à chaque pression de la touche Z, tout en gardant cette pose. J'ai trouvé comment me débloquer en sortant mon épée :



Et pour finir, juste pour les yeux, ma Comtesse assis sur son trône en robe asiatique... ultra courte... en même temps ça fait partie des "armures" de la Team Hentai, avec un nom comme ça fallait pas s'attendre à mieux^^ ( mais c'est quand même moins moche que les trucs allemands de Growlf et autres... ) :

----------


## ducon

Ton canasson s’appelle Jolly jumper ?

----------


## Ekba

Bah nan il s'appelle "Mon cheval noir" voyons, c'est un cheval Bethesda^^ ( pour peu ils auraient mis l'ID en hexa du cheval au lieu du nom... )

----------


## Grokararma

Ah oui tient, je me souviens de ce pont!  :^_^: 
La louse à cheval en effet!

----------


## Genchou

Je connaissais vaguement l'existence de ce simulateur depuis un moment, mais je n'avais jamais franchi le pas. Aujourd'hui j'ai fait l'essai, un peu par hasard.
Et mon Dieu, c'est un rêve d'enfant qui prend presque forme. Je n'ai encore que feuilleté le manuel et je ne sais actuellement faire que des orbites grossièrement elliptiques, mais quand même ! Se foutre en orbite bordayl  ::o:

----------


## Morgoth

Non, vraiment, la DCA sait là où il faut viser. Heureusement j'ai pu m'éloigner le temps de sauter en parachute, avant que mon piège ne parte en.. euh, vrille mais de haut en bas et non d'un côté à l'autre.

----------


## Olipro

> Je connaissais vaguement l'existence de ce simulateur depuis un moment, mais je n'avais jamais franchi le pas. Aujourd'hui j'ai fait l'essai, un peu par hasard.
> Et mon Dieu, c'est un rêve d'enfant qui prend presque forme. Je n'ai encore que feuilleté le manuel et je ne sais actuellement faire que des orbites grossièrement elliptiques, mais quand même ! Se foutre en orbite bordayl 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ae9...44efa84773.jpg


Trop facile :
"Monsieur Data, orbite standard."
"Oui capitaine"
 :B):

----------


## Nykhola

> Je connaissais vaguement l'existence de ce simulateur depuis un moment, mais je n'avais jamais franchi le pas. Aujourd'hui j'ai fait l'essai, un peu par hasard.
> Et mon Dieu, c'est un rêve d'enfant qui prend presque forme. Je n'ai encore que feuilleté le manuel et je ne sais actuellement faire que des orbites grossièrement elliptiques, mais quand même ! Se foutre en orbite bordayl 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ae9...44efa84773.jpg


 ::wub:: 
Je connaissais de nom aussi à l'époque ou c'était plus "roots" niveau graphismes.
Me rappelle un vieux simu du même genre que j'ai eu y'a 15 ans....
Bref, DL en cours...

----------


## Lucretia

Début de X3 terran conflict  ::wub:: 
campagne marchand argon
détails en moyen en 1024x768 avec une (faible) 8400gs (et seulement 1go de ram : c'est un jeu merveilleusement bien optimisé... quoique un peu moins bien que mirror's edge tout de même)

----------


## Ekba

"Dans l'espace, personne ne vous entend crier pasque vous avez un vieux PC..."^^.

----------


## touriste

> Allez, trois nouveaux screens d'Obli :
> 
> Donc là apparemment les devs n'ont pas pensé qu'on voudrait passer ce pont à cheval... On peut galoper sur une pente à 80°, mais interdiction formelle de passer ce pont. Heureusement que mon canasson est champion en alpinisme^^ :
> 
> http://www.tesnexus.com/imageshare/i...1276176026.jpg
> 
> Là, je me dirigeais tranquillement vers la sortie d'une grotte que je venais de nettoyer dans ma superbe armure de plate de Noble, lorsque mon perso s'est mis dans cet idle : impossible de bouger. Ou plutôt si, mon perso avançait de 30cm à chaque pression de la touche Z, tout en gardant cette pose. J'ai trouvé comment me débloquer en sortant mon épée :
> 
> http://www.tesnexus.com/imageshare/i...1276176187.jpg
> ...


Laisse-moi deviner, tu es célibataire et étudiant ?

----------


## Froyok

Hmmm, une nuit noire ok, mais la... j'ai finit par virer le mod qui retouchait le contraste en temps réel. D'une part il fonctionnait n'importe comment (des changements de contrastes invraisemblables par battement de 15 secondes) et les nuits qui deviennent trop noires (les torches finissent par servir à rien).


Ma première porte d'Oblivion. Haaa Kvatch !
Bon j'ai torché tout ça en 1 heure...


Reprise du chateau de Kvatch, avec des créatures que je connaissait pas. Pas de doute, le mod Francesco fonctionne !


P'tain les mecs, c'est le bordel chez vous...


J'aime me regarder courir dans la neige tout nu...


Putain je prends mon pied comme pas possible à me balader dans la nature.


Qarl fait des textures caca par moment...


:spécial casse-dédi à Ekba: :j'meLaPèteEnArmure:

----------


## Akodo

Ptain sur certains screens je trouve que le style graphique d'Oblivion a vraiment mal vieilli.

----------


## Pelomar

Ca a encore une certain gueule je trouve.

----------


## Akodo

Oui, c'est pour ça que je précise "sur certains screens".

----------


## Dark Fread

> Ptain sur certains screens je trouve que le style graphique d'Oblivion a vraiment mal vieilli.


En même temps, là y'a plus les textures ni les personnages ni les armures originaux, et je crois qu'il y a un filtre de couleur par-dessus le tout  ::ninja::  

Pour rester dans Oblivion (c'est du full vanilla, ici) ; mon cheval semble avoir vu un truc absolument horrible par terre.

----------


## AliloH

> Ma première porte d'Oblivion. Haaa Kvatch !
> Bon j'ai torché tout ça en 1 heure...


Goatse ?

----------


## Froyok

> Goatse ?


 ::huh:: 




> En même temps, là y'a plus les textures ni les  personnages ni les armures originaux, et je crois qu'il y a un filtre  de couleur par-dessus le tout


Filtre coloré marron + contraste renforcé.
Le côté féérique/eau de chiotte bleu me rend malade dans obli sinon.




> Pour rester dans Oblivion (c'est du full vanilla, ici) ; mon cheval  semble avoir vu un truc absolument horrible par terre.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b1d...a3df8f04fc.jpg


 :^_^:

----------


## L'invité

> Goatse ?


Oh putain!  ::o:

----------


## Froyok

> Oh putain!


Ho putain je viens de comprendre...  :Gerbe:

----------


## chenoir

> Je connaissais vaguement l'existence de ce simulateur depuis un moment, mais je n'avais jamais franchi le pas. Aujourd'hui j'ai fait l'essai, un peu par hasard.
> Et mon Dieu, c'est un rêve d'enfant qui prend presque forme. Je n'ai encore que feuilleté le manuel et je ne sais actuellement faire que des orbites grossièrement elliptiques, mais quand même ! Se foutre en orbite bordayl 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ae9...44efa84773.jpg


Et encore, t'as pas encore fait ton premier Terre->ISS, ISS->Lune pour finir par un Lune->Lunar Explorer.

----------


## Ekba

> http://uppix.net/3/d/d/a8ce22ef82513...a3395542tt.jpg
> Qarl fait des textures caca par moment...
> 
> http://uppix.net/d/b/e/54364c4409004...9dd71e8btt.jpg
> :spécial casse-dédi à Ekba: :j'meLaPèteEnArmure:


Franchement j'ai pas réinstallé les textures de Quarl, et la seule différence que je vois c'est qu'il n'y a plus ces étirements de merde à chaque coin de mur, ni les normal map décalées... pis les textures de Qarl on voit encore plus que ça tile...

Tiens, cette armure je l'ai trouvée hier soir ( ou plutôt cette nuit ) en faisant la ruine de Puikanda^^.

@Touriste : nan chuis célibataire, étudiant ET en pleine période d'exams...

Et je zut ceux qui aiment pas les filles sexy, bande de GAYS !  ::P:

----------


## Say hello

> Début de X3 terran conflict
> campagne marchand argon
> détails en moyen en 1024x768 avec une (faible) 8400gs (et seulement 1go de ram : c'est un jeu merveilleusement bien optimisé... quoique un peu moins bien que mirror's edge tout de même)


1680*1050 TaF :

Complexe d'armement


Oh le bon gros transporteur, il est énorme, j'aime ça:



Quoi 5000 crédit pour le faire traverser un portail? Pas assez cher mon fils, je me casse.




Je vais plutôt commencer par voler un transporteur de taille plus modérée:



Comment ça "bip bip" derrière?
..
Ah...
Un croiseur faché..

Pff trop facile à esquiver ces boules bleu..


Ah tient une lumière bleu claire qui s'approche?



Eeeeet..



ka-peeeee!



GameOver.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Jouer à Oblivion bon à la limite...

 Jouer à Oblivion et se faire un avatar féminin... moui.......

 Jouer à Oblivion et mettre des tenues sexy à ses avatars féminins là ça commence à me dépasser... 

 Faire toutes les choses ci dessus en ayant plus de 14 ans ça me dépasse vraiment beaucoup  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Genchou

> Et encore, t'as pas encore fait ton premier Terre->ISS, ISS->Lune pour finir par un Lune->Lunar Explorer.


Je suis en train de lire le pdf "Go play in space" et j'envisage un voyage Terre-Lune. Jusqu'ici rien de compliqué dans la théorie, faudra voir une fois sur le launchpad.

----------


## Froyok

> Jouer à Oblivion bon à la limite...
> 
>  Jouer à Oblivion et se faire un avatar féminin... moui.......
> 
>  Jouer à Oblivion et mettre des tenues sexy à ses avatars féminins là ça commence à me dépasser... 
> 
>  Faire toutes les choses ci dessus en ayant plus de 14 ans ça me dépasse vraiment beaucoup


Faut bien redonner de l'intérêt au jeu hein...  :tired:

----------


## Nykhola

> 1680*1050 TaF :
> 
> Oh le bon gros transporteur, il est énorme, j'aime ça:
> http://uppix.net/f/9/0/bedcf0fc91d2d...ba5a39edtt.jpg


C'est plutôt toi qui est tout petit  :;):

----------


## touriste

> Franchement j'ai pas réinstallé les textures de Quarl, et la seule différence que je vois c'est qu'il n'y a plus ces étirements de merde à chaque coin de mur, ni les normal map décalées... pis les textures de Qarl on voit encore plus que ça tile...
> 
> Tiens, cette armure je l'ai trouvée hier soir ( ou plutôt cette nuit ) en faisant la ruine de Puikanda^^.
> 
> @Touriste : nan chuis célibataire, étudiant ET en pleine période d'exams...
> 
> Et je zut ceux qui aiment pas les filles sexy, bande de GAYS !


Bon j'avoue j'ai tricheux, je connaissais déjà les réponses via Romy.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> En même temps, là y'a plus les textures ni les personnages ni les armures originaux, et je crois qu'il y a un filtre de couleur par-dessus le tout  
> 
> Pour rester dans Oblivion (c'est du full vanilla, ici) ; mon cheval semble avoir vu un truc absolument horrible par terre.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b1d...a3df8f04fc.jpg


Alors qu'en fait le truc horrible est sur son dos.

----------


## Morgoth

L'armure daédrique c'est la classe.  :Cigare:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Erk.

----------


## Le Glaude

> L'armure daédrique c'est la classe.


Sauf quand tous les mendiants et paysans du jeu en ont une passé le cap du lvl 20. :troll:  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

> L'armure daédrique c'est la classe.


Armure d'Umbra, WTF !


Ou alors la dark daedrik :

----------


## chenoir

> Je suis en train de lire le pdf "Go play in space" et j'envisage un voyage Terre-Lune. Jusqu'ici rien de compliqué dans la théorie, faudra voir une fois sur le launchpad.



Le voyage terre/lune est très simple en théorie. Bon, le voyage lune/terre l'est encore plus.

Par contre j'ai encore jamais réussi à faire un voyage terre/mars  :B): 

Et en ce qui concerne les mises en orbite après un transfert, je le fais un peu au pifomètre.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Alors qu'en fait le truc horrible est sur son dos.


Je plussois...  ::|: 
Je conserve cette armure à titre pratique exclusivement. Pour la classe et les cérémonies, j'ai des sets complets bien rangés dans ma maison  ::P: 
Un autre pour la route. 



(j'aime beaucoup mon cheval)
(ce n'est pas sale)




> Jouer à Oblivion bon à la limite...
> 
> Jouer à Oblivion et se faire un avatar féminin... moui.......
> 
> Jouer à Oblivion et mettre des tenues sexy à ses avatars féminins là ça commence à me dépasser...
> 
> Faire toutes les choses ci dessus en ayant plus de 14 ans ça me dépasse vraiment beaucoup


Remplace "féminin" par "argonien", t'auras encore plus de mal à saisir le truc.  ::ninja::

----------


## Dorak

Sale

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

> Je plussois... 
> Je conserve cette armure à titre pratique exclusivement. Pour la classe et les cérémonies, j'ai des sets complets bien rangés dans ma maison 
> Un autre pour la route. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/986...b2f1b2cd3c.jpg
> 
> (j'aime beaucoup mon cheval)
> (ce n'est pas sale)
> 
> ...


Je suis le seul a trouver qu'on dirait qu'a gauche il a une tour, et que le cheval est plus grand que le tour ? on dirait un cheval géant qui galope sur un mur a 90% d'une tour a peine plus grande que lui

----------


## Morgoth

> Je suis le seul a trouver qu'on dirait qu'a gauche il a une tour, et que le cheval est plus grand que le tour ? on dirait un cheval géant qui galope sur un mur a 90% d'une tour a peine plus grande que lui

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

ce qui a été vu ne peut  pas être invisible ? mais ça veut absolument rien dire ?!?

----------


## Dark Fread

> Je suis le seul a trouver qu'on dirait qu'a gauche il a une tour, et que le cheval est plus grand que le tour ? on dirait un cheval géant qui galope sur un mur a 90% d'une tour a peine plus grande que lui


En fait c'est un morceau de pont... Mais on peut dire que ça a la taille d'une petite tour.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

ça ressemble vachement a rien en fait Oblivion.

----------


## Darkath

> ce qui a été vu ne peut  pas être invisible ? mais ça veut absolument rien dire ?!?


Ce qui a été vu ne peut pas être dé-vu.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

C'est a peine mieux.
Les expressions anglaise c'est quand même vachement naze et ça vaut surtout rien dire...enfin bon il en a qui aiment...

----------


## Morgoth

> ce qui a été vu ne peut  pas être invisible ? mais ça veut absolument rien dire ?!?


Découvrir Internet tu vas.  ::ninja::

----------


## KaMy

> ce qui a été vu ne peut  pas être invisible ? mais ça veut absolument rien dire ?!?


C'est parce qu'il a quoté ta phrase qui est plutôt zarbi.

Et a laquelle y'a zéro majuscule, ponctuation et accentuation (sauf un "é").

----------


## Froyok

> ce qui a été vu ne peut  pas être invisible ? mais ça veut absolument rien dire ?!?


Whoaw ton anglais est phénoménal !  ::o: 


Hem, le mien aussi...  ::ninja::

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

> Découvrir Internet tu vas.


Depuis quand l'internet se résume a des sites nazes genre 4chan ?

----------


## Anonyme2016

Depuis sa création.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Bah internet se résumerait a Canardpc, et autres sites normaux, le net s'en sortirait pas plus mal( sauf pour ceux qui aime le non-humour de 4chan)

----------


## ziltoïd

La normalité n'existe pas.

Des screens maintenant?

----------


## Ekba

> Faut bien redonner de l'intérêt au jeu hein...


+1

Si on enlève les héroines sexy et les armures des mods à trouver ou à acheter, le jeu perd 80% de son intérêt... en fait c'est vraiment pourri comme jeu, je pleure à chaque fois qu'un pnj me donne une quête à la con... qui consiste en général à voyager à un endroit à l'autre bout de la map, parler à un autre pnj encore plus con et/ou tuer quelques ennemis, puis retourner faire son rapport au donneur de quête... J'ai fini la guilde des guerriers, c'est un vrai supplice, aucune cohérence, on passe son temps à faire des aller retour Cheydinhal-Anvil et Chorrol-Leyawiin. J'ai presque fini la guilde des Mages, c'est pareil, des quêtes sans queue ni tête, j'éspère que le mod Mannimarco Revisited va au moins améliorer un peu la fin...

Après ça jvais faire Shivering pis j'arrête, pasque même avec une héroine sexy ça s'essouffle... comme quoi...

@Touriste : mmmmh t'es de Rennes aussi, j'aurais dû m'en douter... quel sale traître ce Romy^^.

----------


## Morgoth

> C'est parce qu'il a quoté ta phrase qui est plutôt zarbi.
> 
> Et a laquelle y'a zéro majuscule, ponctuation et accentuation (sauf un "é").


Non mais, au départ, j'ai balancé cette image parce qu'après avoir lu sa "phrase", j'ai vu également un cheval géant escaladant une pente à 75°.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Qui reconnait ça ?

----------


## Morgoth

Chez moi c'est tout noir avec un peu de gris-vert moche à droite (et le HUD bien sûr)...  ::ninja:: 

Ah, la puissance du CRT et de ses vrais noirs profonds (comment ça trop ?)

----------


## Projet 154

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/789...08eedad9d1.jpg
> 
> Qui reconnait ça ?


Doomed Again  ::wub::  
Comment ça non?  :tired: 




> Chez moi c'est tout noir avec un peu de gris-vert moche à droite (et le HUD bien sûr)... 
> 
> Ah, la puissance du CRT et de ses vrais noirs profonds (comment ça trop ?)


Met la luminosité et le contraste à 100%, tu verras peut-être quelque chose.
Je tourne sur CRT aussi (avec un ordi de gamerz).

----------


## Zeppo

Corps dépecé de DoomeD Again.  ::ninja::

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Sinon, pour les VIP qui travaillent sur le jeu, je veux toujours bien donner quelques euros paypal pour une ou deux démos privés.... :^_^:

----------


## Genchou

> Ah, la puissance du CRT et de ses vrais noirs profonds (comment ça trop ?)


Grave, je suis toujours avec un CRT et y'a des fois c'est vraiment _super_ sombre. Comme quoi maintenant on pense plus aux gens qui restent fidèles au tube cathodique.

----------


## Froyok

Vroum, profitez de votre place les filles, je passe devant !


P'tite balade avec la police.


Regarde maman, je frime devant la police !


Textures HD :  :Bave: 


P'tain les mec, y'a que moi qui à le droit de frimer normalement !


Je vois que vous savez toujours aussi bien conduire...

----------


## Ekba

J'me rappelais pas qu'il y avait autant de trucs affichés à l'écran dans most wanted, on voit presque plus la route avec tout ça... il reste de la place en haut à gauche ils auraient dû mettre le retro conducteur... XD

C'était un bon NFS quand même comparé à ceux qu'ils font aujourd'hui...

----------


## Froyok

Ouais.
M'enfin le HUD énorme ne me gène pas trop, car quand tu es fixé sur la route, tu ne vois que du coin de l'œil le hud. Donc plus il est gros mieux c'est !  :;):

----------


## Hereticus

Personnellement le dernier nfs que j'ai terminé c'est le carbon ( qui est d'ailleurs pour beaucoup dans ma calvitie  ::(:  ) ... mais mon préféré reste le need for speed underground 2  ::wub:: .

----------


## Sylvine

Putain mais on voit que dalle sur tes screens Froyok!

Le contraste est trop fort, on a l'impression de conduire avec des lunettes de soudure avec le soleil à 10 km de la terre.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

On dirait des screens de Fallout 3 avec la prédominance de la couleur caca doigt. Dégueulasse.

----------


## Siona

Froyok ou l'art du mauvais goût 100% assumé.

----------


## lokideath

Je suis désolé il n'a pas posté de boobs cette fois !

----------


## Olipro

Screens des 5 soirées commémoration entre canards, tous les soirs depuis le 6 Juin dernier, sur Darkest Hour

----------


## Froyok

> Putain mais on voit que dalle sur tes screens Froyok!
> 
> Le contraste est trop fort, on a l'impression de conduire avec des lunettes de soudure avec le soleil à 10 km de la terre.


Heu... change d'écran ?
A part changer quelques couleurs, j'ai touché à aucun contrastes, c'est le jeu tel quel.

---

Bon sinon du prince of persia :

----------


## Hereticus

> Heu... change d'écran ?
> A part changer quelques couleurs, j'ai touché à aucun contrastes, c'est le jeu tel quel.
> 
> ---
> 
> Bon sinon du prince of persia :
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/b/1/e905048fd0718...1035b1c9tt.jpg
> 
> ...


Arf il est bien différent du mien !!!  ::O: 



T'as installé des tweaks ? et des mods ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Morgoth

Même pas d'AA ?  :tired:

----------


## Hereticus

> Même pas d'AA ?


Ben j'attend toujours avec impatience l'enbseries pour ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> Heu... change d'écran ?
> A part changer quelques couleurs, j'ai touché à aucun contrastes, c'est le jeu tel quel.


Ba a j'en doute pas que ça vienne du jeu.
Le fait est que je trouve ça laid, surtout avec ce filtre jaune pisse.

----------


## Froyok

> Même pas d'AA ?


Je vais essayer d'en mettre pour une fois, le jeu tourne relativement bien (mais bon faut dire aussi que c'est bien vide...).

----------


## Dark Fread

(avec le DirectX10 Pack officiel)

----------


## Dark Fread

Suite :














Le bullet time est classe et original.

----------


## Froyok

Haha excellent les avis de recherche !  :^_^:

----------


## Dark Fread

Suite 2 :






Niveau ambiance western, faut avouer que ça se pose là.


Yé vé té touer yousqu'à qué tou sois mort !


I'm a poor lonesome cowboy...

----------


## Dark Fread

Et fin : 


Le Révérend Ray en pleine rédemption. Autant dire qu'il faut pas le faire chier.

----------


## darkgrievous

Récemment Morgoth à fait la course entre un p-38 et des bombes, c'est bien mais moi je vois les choses en grands:
B-29 Vs Little Boy




C'est pas passé loin.








Au finale bombardement réussi.
Par contre pas de nouvelles du personnelles navigant.

----------


## KiwiX

> Froyok ou l'art du mauvais goût 100% assumé.


Y a pas qu'en films qu'il a des goûts de merde, le bougre  ::ninja::

----------


## Akodo

Ça vous dirait pas de le lâcher un peu Froyok ?
Ça commence à devenir casse couille de lire un peu partout "Froyok t'es nul", "Froyok tu comprends rien"...

Très jolis sinon les screens de Call of Juarez.

----------


## Ekba

Ouais, c'est des mecs comme Froyok ( et moi ) qui feront vos jeux dans quelques années... vous avez pas fini d'en chier, Fallout 3 à côté ça sera best game eva !  ::P: 

Allez, deux nouveaux screens d'Obli complètement inutiles ( juste pour emmerder ceux qui aiment pas Obli ) :

Je sais pas comment c'est chez vous, mais dans ma partie, dans la salle sanglante de l'arène, y'a un mec torse nu qui passe son temps à regarder en l'air... j'ai jamais compris pourquoi ( si vous voulez que votre perso regarde vers là où vous tournez la souris, utilisez le mod "look here you", c'est pas mal du tout ) :



Bon finalement ça sera le seul screen, le nexus est momentanément down je peux pas linker le 2eme, désolé ( dommage il était cool ).

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Froyok, c'est une blague franchement..
C'est pas possible d'aimer a ce point, les textures baveuses, les filtres marrons et tout ça...

----------


## Aghora

> Allez, deux nouveaux screens d'Obli complètement inutiles ( juste pour emmerder ceux qui aiment pas Obli ) :


Mais au final, ton elfe elle est blonde ou rousse ??

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Elle doit être multicolore des cheveux, une alternance rousse/blonde toutes les deux secondes. :;):

----------


## skyblazer

Dark Sector, un TPS facile, et ... qui pousse le choix de couleur next-gen jusqu'au bout pour l'intro :

Mais c'est un jeu quand même relativement mignon

Où on joue un héros tellement balèze qu'il peut ranger sa mitrailleuse dans son dos:

Mais quand il a plus son masque, en fait il a juste l'air con

Mais il peut quand même envoyer un gros glaive qui pourrait décapiter ces 2 boulets dont l'IA n'a pas jugé utile de les faire bouger pendant une séance de combat:


Mais c'est un jeu quand même relativement sympathique, même s'il ne vaut sans doute pas le prix auquel on peut le trouver. Mais s'il est un jour en grosse réduction (5 € ou moins) je le recommande.

----------


## Ekba

> Mais au final, ton elfe elle est blonde ou rousse ??





> Elle doit être multicolore des cheveux, une alternance rousse/blonde toutes les deux secondes.


Hé c'est une bonne idée ça, des cheveux qui clignotent^^.

Nan en fait c'est super simple de changer la coupe de cheveux ou la couleur des cheveux via wrye bash ou face exchange. Simple édition de sauvegarde.

Sky : j'avais pris Dark Sector peu après sa sortie, donc je l'ai payé assez cher, mais je l'ai pas regretté. C'est quand même très répétitif, dommage.

----------


## skyblazer

> C'est quand même très répétitif, dommage.


Ca résume assez bien mon ressenti. Jusque là, chapitre 4, aucun moment de stress quel qu'il soit.

----------


## Froyok

C'est donc ça le roux du destin ? Méfie-toi Malik, c'est malin un roux...


Des textures jolies (le garde) et pas jolies (le squelette)...


Une princesse moche (full water)...


...et un prince constipé.


Le design des niveaux commence à s'étoffer à mesure que je progresse vers le palais (je suis déjà dedans en fait).


Malik, le frère du prince, pas trop moche lui (moustache !  :B):  ). Par contre un conseil, sur le menu principal, dans les options choisissez de mettre l'audio en anglais. L'animation des personnages n'a été faite que pour la version anglaise, en VF on se retrouve avec des paroles non coordonnées aux lèvres.


Chouette, des mécanismes !

----------


## Genchou

Objectif Lune !

On approche ! Après environ 3 jours de vol (accélérés \o/), nous sommes tout près de notre beau satellite.





Ajuster l'orbite, ça va :


Atterrir ... ça va pas du tout  ::sad:: 


Je dois encore réviser mes leçons d'approches hors atmosphère.

----------


## lokideath

Quelques images toutes fraiches d'Elemental :



On débarque avec une pouf et son seigneur un peu faiblard, c'est pas la joie !


Déjà du monde dans les environs, on ira taper la causette plus tard.


On construit sa première ville, un joli sort se déclenche et de l'herbe pousse de partout. C'est Panoramix et ses graines magiques !  ::o: 




Et ca se développe tranquillement...

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Orbiter  ::wub:: 
Ce truc fait vraiment rêver... ::wub:: 
Vais-je imiter Appolon, ou voyager jusqu'à Pluton ?  ::wub::

----------


## Pendah

:Cigare: 

EDIT : Agrandissez l'image.

----------


## Dark Fread

Ca a le mérite d'être clair.

----------


## Morgoth

Le filtre c'est pour tenter de camoufler les graphismes dignes d'une PS2 ?  :tired:

----------


## Genchou

> http://uppix.net/e/7/6/010f833bd840f...d1b5e618tt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : Agrandissez l'image.



wtf  ::O: 




> Orbiter
> Ce truc fait vraiment rêver...
> Vais-je imiter Appolon, ou voyager jusqu'à Pluton ?


Mais grave. La première sortie de l'atmosphère, les étoiles qui se dévoilent progressivement et le coup d'oeil à gauche pour voir l'horizon courbée se fondre dans le noir de l'espace.  :Emo: 
Presque aussi magique que la première fois que j'ai observé les anneaux de Saturne avec ma lunette astronomique.

----------


## Dorak

Manhunt c'est vieux, et le seul intérêt de ce jeu c'est de tuer, beaucoup.

Après, graphiquement je parlerais pas trop à ta place Morgoth, quand je vois tes screens j'ai l'impression de retourner en 94  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Dark Fread

> Le filtre c'est pour tenter de camoufler les graphismes dignes d'une PS2 ?


Non non, ce *sont* des graphismes de PS2. L'âge d'or des portages PC Rockstar  ::rolleyes::  Sans compter que pour une PS2 ça n'avait rien de fantastique.
Mais bon, j'ai bien aimé le côté torture porn de Manhunt 2 sur PSP, et j'ai récupéré celui-là au milieu du pack Rockstar pendant sa promo Steam, alors bon...  ::ninja::

----------


## Pendah

> wtf


Quoi WTF ? L'est t'y pas magnifique se double Headshot par ricochet ?  ::):

----------


## Genchou

Je connaissais juste pas. Je viens de googler pour voir. Hé bah faudrait que j'essaie.
Sinon ouais, pas mal la combo  ::):

----------


## lokideath

Ton avatar plus ton espèce de jeu, je crois que tu vas te taper un ban rapidement. A mon humble avis.

----------


## Morgoth

> Manhunt c'est vieux, et le seul intérêt de ce jeu c'est de tuer, beaucoup.
> 
> Après, graphiquement je parlerais pas trop à ta place Morgoth, quand je vois tes screens j'ai l'impression de retourner en 94  .


Faut pas déconner, IL-2 tel qu'il tourne sur mon appareil électroménager ne tournerait jamais sur une PS2.

Et puis 94... lolz quoi.  :^_^:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Et puis 94... lolz quoi.


T'as vu j'ai été moins méchant l'autre fois, j'avais dit 95  :B):

----------


## Morgoth

Ouais, ça c'est réaliste comme date en revanche.  :Cigare:

----------


## KaMy

> Quelques images toutes fraiches d'Elemental :
> 
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/a/2/6e1f35eb6734e...bad42ef2tt.jpg
> On débarque avec une pouf et son seigneur un peu faiblard, c'est pas la joie !
> 
> http://uppix.net/7/e/2/871964f923451...d347de0ett.jpg
> Déjà du monde dans les environs, on ira taper la causette plus tard.
> 
> ...


Tu as accès au jeu parce que tu as préco ? Private ou open beta ?

----------


## touriste

cool guys don't look at explosions.. (and leave on one wheel)



Méthode du bourrin pour se débarasser d'un mini-boss et de ses gardes : lancer une grenade incendiaire et observer le résultat

----------


## Dorak

Putain je me suis marré comme un con, tout seul. Le regard blasé de JFK, du style _" lol gtfo brain "_ et la gueule de l'autre genre _" what are you lookin at bitch' "_, qui s'en branle complètement  ::XD::  .

----------


## Nelfe

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b72...0b2c6912be.jpg
> 
> Putain je me suis marré comme un con, tout seul. Le regard blasé de JFK, du style _" lol gtfo brain "_ et la gueule de l'autre genre _" what are you lookin at bitch' "_, qui s'en branle complètement  .


J'ai testé, j'ai réussi à faire le combo gouverneur+JFK  :B):

----------


## Dorak

J'ai fais le combo main + genou + tête  :Cigare:  .

----------


## Froyok

Haaaa, tout de suite c'es tplus zoli !
Pro-tip : baissez à fond la luminosité depuis le menu principal.

Je vous laisse comparer :
 



Les niveaux deviennent de moins en moins étriqué...


Ha, c'est l'heure de la soupe...


...qu'est ce que je disais.


 :Bave:  Ça c'est du level design !


Au final, les combats sont phnu, bordélique, mais phnu une fois qu'on à passé l'étape de la prise en mains. Dommage qu'ils aient viré la parade, ça aurait bien aidé.

----------


## Nelfe

> J'ai fais le combo main + genou + tête  .


Tu perds des points je crois si tu le shootes pas direct dans le crâne.

----------


## Genchou

Ca leur apprendra à essayer de s'enfuir.

----------


## Nelfe

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/283...cdca58d59c.jpg
> 
> Ca leur apprendra à essayer de s'enfuir.


Hawé carrément  ::O: .

----------


## Dorak

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/283...cdca58d59c.jpg
> 
> Ca leur apprendra à essayer de s'enfuir.


Hahaha putain  ::XD::

----------


## Morgoth

Vous faites comment pour tirer ? Je peux point... ça veut pas.  :tired:

----------


## Nelfe

> Vous faites comment pour tirer ? Je peux point... ça veut pas.


Clic gauche, comme dans 99.99% des FPS  ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/283...cdca58d59c.jpg
> 
> Ca leur apprendra à essayer de s'enfuir.


 ::XD::

----------


## Jean Pale

> Mais bon, j'ai bien aimé le côté torture porn de Manhunt 2 sur PSP, et j'ai récupéré celui-là au milieu du pack Rockstar pendant sa promo Steam, alors bon...


Je te rassure, il est beaucoup mieux que le 2.  :;):

----------


## Morgoth

> Clic gauche, comme dans 99.99% des FPS


Idem mais le jeu refuse que le coup parte. J'ai droit à des messages à la con...

----------


## Nightwrath

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/283...cdca58d59c.jpg
> 
> Ca leur apprendra à essayer de s'enfuir.


Enorme  :^_^:

----------


## Genchou

Je pense que c'est mort  :tired:

----------


## JackG2

> Idem mais le jeu refuse que le coup parte. J'ai droit à des messages à la con...


Tu as la version de démonstration ? Si oui, ben c'est normal.

Il faut la version compléte pour tirer.

----------


## Froyok

Pardon mais je passe...


N'insistez pas, je passe quand même !


Mais ou est ma voiture ?
(Et toujours ces voitures volantes, ça devient inquiétant !)


Le gang des sosies !  ::o: 
Tous jumeaux !

----------


## Erkin_

Arg mes yeux !

----------


## lokideath

Je ne vois pas le problème perso.

----------


## touriste

Ça manque de babes avec tout ce gasoil et cet asphalte.

----------


## lokideath

C'est un jeu pour les hommes.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Ça manque de moustaches surtout.

----------


## Erkin_

> Je ne vois pas le problème perso.


Bah c'est carrément hideux là en plus d'être pas très lisible !  ::o: 
Ce n'est pas dans mon habitude de critiquer sur des graphismes, mais on dirait un mélange next gen overdosé.

----------


## AliloH

A l'instant une partie melee only suivie de tenez vous bien, une TAUNT only  :Cigare: 

Comment tuer 4 gars d'un coup en spy ? avec un taunt bien placé  :B):

----------


## Sk-flown

> C'est un jeu pour les *blaireaux*.


 :;):

----------


## touriste

> A l'instant une partie melee only suivie de tenez vous bien, une TAUNT only 
> 
> Comment tuer 4 gars d'un coup en spy ? avec un taunt bien placé 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/14c...bdb8d513c0.jpg


Vu que c'est le taunt le plus long du jeu, je serai curieux de savoir comment tu as pu placer ça.

----------


## AliloH

> Vu que c'est le taunt le plus long du jeu, je serai curieux de savoir comment tu as pu placer ça.


Bah on était tous agglutinées face a la porte avant le début de la partie, j'ai lancé le taunt 4 secondes avant la fin du compte a rebours et bingo c'était le temps qu'il fallait, tout les gars qui étaient en face se sont pris mon taunt dans la face.



En fait on a tous fait pareil j'ai eu de la chance en vrai  ::):  mais je préfère la version ou je dis que je roxe a TF2  :Cigare:

----------


## touriste

ah oui, le coup du taunt avant le start. bien joué.

----------


## ikarad

> http://uppix.net/d/9/4/9b3fc047fc518...a468446ett.jpg
> Pardon mais je passe...
> 
> http://uppix.net/3/0/7/be17a0e4b55a6...971f08eftt.jpg
> N'insistez pas, je passe quand même !
> 
> http://uppix.net/2/6/d/8e2264c0ac1c2...370333d1tt.jpg
> Mais ou est ma voiture ?
> (Et toujours ces voitures volantes, ça devient inquiétant !)
> ...


Sarkozy  Most wanted ou comment le bling bling a commencé à s'introduire frauduleusement dans les jeux.

Sinon c'est vrai qu'il a l'air plus beau que la jeu de base. Quels mods utilises-tu?

----------


## war-p

> Clic gauche, comme dans 99.99% des FPS


Non dans nolf il faillait appuyer sur f par défaut... ::O:

----------


## Ekba

Nan là c'est vrai qu'elle est bizarre la couleur sur tes screens, Froyok^^.

Bon allez j'en rajoute une couche :

Avez-vous déjà vu... un mouton vampire ?



Maintenant oui...

Avez-vous déjà vu... une texture de porte aussi merdique ?



Maintenant oui...

Sérieux, ça leur aurait fait quoi de les modéliser ces portes de ville à la con ?

----------


## Pataplouf

Mon fort, ma ferme, mon cochon, mon armure.

----------


## Froyok

> Sarkozy  Most wanted ou comment le bling bling a  commencé à s'introduire frauduleusement dans les jeux.
> 
> Sinon c'est vrai qu'il a l'air plus beau que la jeu de base. Quels mods  utilises-tu?


Tu sauras tout ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=46199




> Nan là c'est vrai qu'elle est bizarre la couleur sur tes screens, Froyok^^.
> 
> Bon allez j'en rajoute une couche :
> 
> Avez-vous déjà vu... un mouton vampire ?
> 
> http://www.tesnexus.com/imageshare/i...1276276326.jpg
> 
> Maintenant oui...
> ...


 ::XD::

----------


## Froyok

Suite et fin de ce prince of persia (bouclé en 6h) :


Le niveau le plus réussis niveau design et plateforme.


La plus grosse arène du jeu : devais y avoir au moins 200 monstres à un moment donné. 
J'ai du mettre au moins 10 minutes pour torcher tout le combat.


Les pièges : la par contre c'est n'importe quoi, ici sur le fin du jeu les pièges sont 
super lent et facile alors qu'au début du jeu ils sont bien plus rapides...


Est-ce un éclair de génie que je vois dans le regarde du prince ?
Non, ça m'étonnerais...


La je roxxe : saut millimétré, je suis tombé pile entre les flèches...


Une énigmes à deux francs : faut simplement tourner des mécanismes pour orienter le 
gros bidule centrale et rejoindre l'autre côté de la salle.


Le boss qui m'a fait /ragequit : salle étriqué, monstres qui bloquaient le passage. 
J'ai débloqué l'armure de pierre et au final ça été super facile.


Le boss de fin.
Long et fastidieux à cause de la maniabilité à chier : j'avais un mur sur lequel le prince refusait de grimper. 
J'ai mouru, et magie ! Voilà qu'il voulait enfin grimper.

----------


## lokideath

6h, c'est triste.

----------


## Dark Fread

Le Prince a vraiment une tête d'abruti dans cet épisode  ::O:

----------


## Kamasa

> 6h, c'est triste.


Bah c'est quand même 6 fois plus long que le Prince of Persia original  ::P:

----------


## Genchou

Voyage vers la lune, 2e tentative.
Cette fois-ci j'arriverai à atterir (enfin, j'espère  :tired: )

Ajustement de l'orbite :



Il est maintenant temps de quitter la proximité rassurante de la planète bleue pour rejoindre la Lune. Remarquez à quel point l'orbite est déjà excentrique après seulement quelques secondes de burn : 

D'ailleurs, on peut voir la vitesse orbitale en haut à gauche, ~8km/s (qui a monté vers 10-11km/s en fin de burn). Amusant de voir ça quand on vient de Eve online où 5km/s c'est réservé aux petits vaisseaux équipés d'un microwarpdrive.

Bye bye Earth



\o/

----------


## Froyok

Sont tout noir tes screen.  :tired:

----------


## Nelfe

Moi l'install' plante une fois arrivée à la fin  :Emo:

----------


## Genchou

C'est les instruments qu'il faut regarder  :tired: 
Comme si j'allais voler à vue quand je suis en orbite.

----------


## war-p

Pourquoi pas, je fais bien ça en approche terminal en su-25 la nuit et dans le brouillard  ::ninja::  

Spoiler Alert! 


avant de me cracher.

----------


## Genchou

Ouais 'fin la dynamique d'un vol en orbite n'est pas très comparable à celle d'un vol atmosphérique  ::):

----------


## war-p

Toi t'as pas touché au modèle de vol du su-25 de lock-on FC ... 
Sinon, blague à part faudra que je l'essaie ce petit orbiter (il est trouvable gratuitement?:radinous: )

----------


## Genchou

Oui c'est un programme gratuit et moddable, donc en cherchant tu peux trouver tout un tas d'ajouts, notamment des vaisseaux historiques, genre pour refaire la mission Apollo 11 si ça te chante.

Sinon, non, jamais touché à Lock on, mais je persiste : voler hors atmosphère en orbite c'est pas vraiment identique  :tired:

----------


## bixente

Attention tout de même, Orbiter, c'est hardcore de chez hardcore, j'ai tenté de lire le manuel de navigation spatial pour les nuls histoire de faire un aller simple Terre-Mars, mais j'ai vite abandonné  ::O: .

----------


## Genchou

Bah c'est juste de la simulation quoi. Si t'as déjà quelques notions grossières en physique orbitale, c'est déjà prémâché. Enfin, ça dépend du vaisseau, certes, mais de là à parler de hardcore, y'a un monde.

----------


## AliloH

> Bah c'est juste de la simulation quoi. Si t'as déjà quelques notions grossières en *physique orbitale*, c'est déjà prémâché. Enfin, ça dépend du vaisseau, certes, *mais de là à parler de hardcore*, y'a un monde.


Euh je sais pas pour les autres mais moi la Physique orbitale c'est un truc qui me parais plutôt hardcore ::rolleyes::

----------


## Morgoth

Haha, +1.  :^_^: 

Orbiter, le jeu réservé aux thésards en physique orbitale. Bref, un jeu tout public ou presque...

----------


## chenoir

Ben en fait, il suffit de comprendre comment fonctionne la force centrifuge pour comprendre comment fonctionne l'orbitation. La ou c'est plus emmerdant, c'est les transferts interplanétaires.

----------


## Genchou

Non mais je précise, je parle de notions grossières, parce que pour moi aussi c'est "I don't know the math". Mais connaitre la dynamique générale d'une orbite c'est à la portée de n'importe qui. J'veux dire, la gravitation universelle selon Newton ça s'apprend à l'école quoi.
Enfin de toute façon ça dépend du vécu de chacun. Moi j'ai grandi dans des bouquins d'astronomie, ça aide un peu. Ce qui est vraiment effrayant, c'est l'effet "lookit all those switches", ça m'a toujours foutu les miquettes dans les simulations, les tableaux de bord  ::O:

----------


## chenoir

Tain, en plus la version 2010 est sortie, je m'en étais même pas rendu compte  ::lol:: .

----------


## --Lourd--

*Les couteaux*



*c'est*



*MAL*

----------


## Logan

Tout comme les screens sans nom du jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## Dorak

Oh ça va, tout le monde a reconnu Sam. 

:culture:

----------


## schnak

> Oh ça va, tout le monde a reconnu Sam. 
> 
> :culture:


Oui mais bon, va savoir quel épisode de la série c'est...
Sans dec c'est pas la mort que de le foutre, ca t'aurais pris moins de temps que d'écrire en gros et en gras que les couteaux c'est mal... ::(:

----------


## ziltoïd

Pourquoi tu l'engeules?Ce sont pas ses screenz  ::P: .

----------


## Genchou

On a marché sur la lune \o/

Atterrissage enfin réussi, après un âpre combat pour m'orienter correctement, ma trajectoire n'ayant pas été une franche réussite.




Prochain objectif, Mars ! (ou bien peut-être apprendre à docker sur ISS  :tired: )

----------


## Froyok

> On a marché sur la lune \o/
> 
> Atterrissage enfin réussi, après un âpre combat pour m'orienter correctement, ma trajectoire n'ayant pas été une franche réussite.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/92b...550ade0f24.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3b2...18cba9b179.jpg
> 
> Prochain objectif, Mars ! (ou bien peut-être apprendre à docker sur ISS )


 :tired: 

*Orbiter* :

----------


## Genchou

Ce qui est bien dans ce simulateur, c'est la vue  ::lol::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Morgan Freeman !! A moins que se soit le doctor Eli Vans d'Half Life 2:


Et tout plein de portrait



Et des blagounettes

----------


## --Lourd--

> Pourquoi tu l'engeules?Ce sont pas ses screenz .


Car personne ne se permet de m'engueuler, saches le  :B):

----------


## Ekba

Rolalala, dites dans Alpha Protocol en fait le héros c'est Arturo Brachetti en fait, non ? Vous savez le type là qui change de fringues plus vite que son ombre...

Ouais ça doit être Morgan Freeman :^_^: .

----------


## Belhoriann

> Rolalala, dites dans Alpha Protocol en fait le héros c'est Arturo Brachetti en fait, non ? Vous savez le type là qui change de fringues plus vite que son ombre...


Non mais le titre n'est pas complet. C'est Les Sims 3 : Alpha Protocol  ::ninja::

----------


## Ekba

Hé, tendez, jviens de voir un truc sur un screen là, le mot de passe de Thorton... M1LFLuv3er...

Dites c'est pas du tout sérieux comme jeu en fait ? C'est une parodie ? Nan pasque si y'a de la déconne ça devient plus intéressant, moi les jeux d'espionnage ça me fait chier... faudrait que je teste...

----------


## chenoir

Ca fait partie du charme. Quand tu décides d'écrire un mail  de manière sarcastique, c'est sacrément sarcastique. De même manière quand tu marches dans le délire de Heck (tu verras si tu achètes le jeu)

D'une manière générale, les dialogues sont vraiment très bons. Et parfois c'est à fond dans la déconne.

----------


## Ekba

Pas de démo apparemment, à moins de tipiaker, comment on fait pour tester un jeu ? J'achète plus rien sans tester avant... même avec un 9/10 dans CPC...

Faut que je trouve un pote qui l'a...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

T'es pas crédible là maintenant on sait que tu vas dl comme un porc.

----------


## Ekba

Impossible, chuis en Belgique, dans un kot, je dl à 12ko/s... même les vidéos de trailer je peux pas les voir d'ici.

Si je trouve le mec qui bouffe la bande passante je lui enfonce son pc dans un endroit sombre et malodorant...

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Le mitrailleur homme bombe ! 

Spoiler Alert! 


Les ricains étaient "multifonction"  ::o: 




Nounourse  ::wub::

----------


## Ekba

T'as oublié le nom du jeu pour les Nains Cultes...^^

----------


## Morgoth

IL-2 et Morrowind, béotien.  :tired: 

D'ailleurs t'as fait comment pour le mitrailleur latéral ? Tué ? Ça me le fait pas quand je les troue...  :Emo:

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Mouarf c'est fait !  :;):

----------


## Morgoth

C'est du niveau de Feu Zno là tes jeux de mots.

----------


## Yggdrasill88

C'est toujours mieux que l'équipe de France  :Cigare:

----------


## war-p

> C'est du niveau de Feu Zno là tes jeux de mots.


Pourquoi feu ? 

Spoiler Alert! 


Il est mort? ::huh::

----------


## ducon

Il s’est fait bannir.

----------


## Daecyn

Je me refais PoP, il est toujours aussi excellent  ::wub::

----------


## Froyok

Le passage dans l'ascenseur... le calvaire.  :Emo: 
Je te plaint déjà !  :Emo:

----------


## Daecyn

J'ai pas le souvenir de ce passage, c'est vraiment un calvaire  ::huh::

----------


## L'invité

Et pourtant...  :Emo:

----------


## Daecyn

Si vous le dites  ::cry::

----------


## Froyok

> J'ai pas le souvenir de ce passage, c'est vraiment un calvaire


J'ai du le recommencer au moins 15 fois.
Et le passage d'après avec le gros trou au milieu de la salle (plus loin, quand on accède au haut du palais), lui aussi très douloureux (d'ailleurs j'ai /ragequit et plus jamais relancé le jeu).

----------


## Dark Fread

En natif sur mon Ubuntu, t'entends §


En tant que Superviseur de la branche Organisation de l'UAC, je suis muni de l'autorisation de porter un outil indispensable au bon déroulement de ma pénible tâche ; le fusil à pompe.


13h05 : je constate dans les locaux de UAC un évident laisser-aller.


Bravo Mr le secrétaire, bel exemple de rangement. Vous serez convoqué dans mon bureau. 


Hygiène déplorable, inacceptable de votre part. Vous êtes licenciés sans préavis.


Des sextoys masochistes en plein temps de travail, mais quel cirque !


Excusez-moi monsieur, je cherche les toilettes s'il vous plaît.


La nouvelle montre offerte par la direction déconne déjà. 60h100, même sur Mars, ça veut dire que dalle... Je suis accablé par la négligence présente à tous les niveaux de l'institution.

----------


## chenoir

Spa une montre, c'est un sextoy laser. A gauche c'est la longueur, à droite la fréquence de vibration  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Logan

Toujours aussi joli et envoûtant, surtout sous le moteur du 2.

----------


## Morgoth

> En natif sur mon Ubuntu, t'entends §
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c28...041034cbf8.jpg
> En tant que Superviseur de la branche Organisation de l'UAC, je suis muni de l'autorisation de porter un outil indispensable au bon déroulement de ma pénible tâche ; le fusil à pompe.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/166...1e9bd2a337.jpg
> 13h05 : je constate dans les locaux de UAC un évident laisser-aller.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/60f...6f63692df1.jpg
> ...


4nt14l14s1nG FFS§§§

----------


## ducon

Késkidi ?

----------


## vanamel

Il viole son clavier.

----------


## Froyok

Antialiasing.

----------


## Dark Fread

> 4nt14l14s1nG FFS§§§


Ouais je sais, mais j'ai beau l'activer, il n'a pas l'air de marcher. D'ailleurs là je suis censé être en 4x  ::|:

----------


## yggdrahsil

> Toujours aussi joli et envoûtant, surtout sous le moteur du 2.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f3c...5a2383145e.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1fd...79abd7dcd3.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2fb...f9364a89aa.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/69b...cca2446ccc.jpg
> ...


Je suis donc le seul à le trouver "moche" lorsqu'il utilise le moteur du 2 ? Niveau amélioration du gameplay bon là ca passe mais niveau graphique...

----------


## Morgoth

> Ouais je sais, mais j'ai beau l'activer, il n'a pas l'air de marcher. D'ailleurs là je suis censé être en 4x


Nvidia ou ATI ?

----------


## Genchou

> Je suis donc le seul à le trouver "moche" lorsqu'il utilise le moteur du 2 ? Niveau amélioration du gameplay bon là ca passe mais niveau graphique...


J'ai pas beaucoup touché aux deux jeux mais de ce que je me rappelle, y'a pas d'énormes différences entre les deux moteurs. J'veux dire, à part la résolution, y'a quoi qui change de l'un à l'autre ? (sur le plan des graphismes je parle hein)

----------


## skyblazer

Seulement la résolution. Et purée, le 640x480 c'est la mort, c'est vraiment une bonne chose ce patch.

----------


## Froyok

:B): 


*Figure Papillon*


J'vous met un peu de blur ? (Enb désactivé, donc rendu du jeu original)


*Figure Patapon*


*Figure Mayday*


Le prochain de la liste... putain je vais en chier avec lui. Sa mitsubishi évolution à une putain d'accélération si je me souviens bien.

----------


## Hamtarotaro

> Je suis donc le seul à le trouver "moche" lorsqu'il utilise le moteur du 2 ? Niveau amélioration du gameplay bon là ca passe mais niveau graphique...


Oui, désolé de le dire comme ca mais t'a de la merde d'oie dans les orbites pour pas voir la différence.




> J'ai pas beaucoup touché aux deux jeux mais de ce que je me rappelle, y'a pas d'énormes différences entre les deux moteurs. J'veux dire, à part la résolution, y'a quoi qui change de l'un à l'autre ? (sur le plan des graphismes je parle hein)


Les animations, effets graphiques des sorts, couleurs moins ténues, possibilitées d'options plus élevées, etc.

----------


## Siona

> J'ai pas le souvenir de ce passage, c'est vraiment un calvaire

----------


## gripoil

Partie a rallonge contre l'IA sur *Supcom 2.*
J'adore ça, faire durer la partie pour avoir a mort de recherches au point de finir sur un combats d'Ultramegazordz sur fond d'explosion nucléaire  ::o:

----------


## Say hello

> http://uppix.net/4/0/3/7bb392b9fd3b0...64f750dbtt.jpg
> 
> 
> http://uppix.net/3/9/3/06bd6031eba84...1a3f2e0btt.jpg
> *Figure Papillon*
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/a/1/f978c4cf78478...6adf5c83tt.jpg
> J'vous met un peu de blur ? (Enb désactivé, donc rendu du jeu original)
> 
> ...


Ah.. du bloom maronnasse baveux..

----------


## yggdrahsil

> Oui, désolé de le dire comme ca mais t'a de la merde d'oie dans les orbites pour pas voir la différence.


Ah mais je la voie la différence mais je sais pas pourquoi je trouve ça "pas top".

----------


## KiwiX

> http://uppix.net/4/0/3/7bb392b9fd3b0...64f750dbtt.jpg


Ce qu'il y a de bien avec l'enB et toutes ces conneries, c'est que ça rend le jeu encore plus laid dans certains cas.  :^_^: 

La guerre, c'est meugnon


Moches en approches 


De 1...


De 2/3/4...


Petite sieste pour se détendre 


Cours d'éducation aujourd'hui : Les impacts d'une ingurgitation massive de plombs sur la santé


Faut bien caser ses merdes un peu partout


Comme dans le cinéma, il y a des jeux apéros. Moi qui n'ait finit que le premier et qui suis en train de faire celui-là, ça fait un sacré fossé.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

J'aime les indications "*ESPACE : SAUTER*" très discrètes.. Bien le jeu pour autistes.

----------


## Kamasa

> J'aime les indications "*ESPACE : SAUTER*" très discrètes.. Bien le jeu pour autistes.


Même réflexion…
Autant les graphismes te mettent dans l'ambiance, autant ces indications à la mord-moi-le-noeud t'y retire en te coupant les pieds  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

Séquence trash crash !




*Met ses lunettes*


Allons messieurs, un gros trou au milieu d'une barricade, ce n'est pas sérieux !


Tiens, une cascade de Taxi 3...


Costaud les rhinos.


Toujours aussi efficaces.


Bon un peu à part, je viesn de recevoir ce message. je me demandais si c'est pas ça qui débloquerait mon niveau d'alerte. car en fait je me rend compte que ma jauge d'alerte est resté bloqué à 3 (et n'augmente pas), c'est normal ?




> Partie a rallonge contre l'IA sur *Supcom 2.*
> J'adore ça, faire durer la partie pour avoir a mort de recherches au point de finir sur un combats d'Ultramegazordz sur fond d'explosion nucléaire 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/736...5d2264f26c.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/85a...685f7de3d6.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9a9...763306cb08.jpg


Pareil... mais avec forged alliance !  :B): 
Partie de 4/5h pour avoir une production d'énergie de malade et production d'avions infinie ! En lan contre de potes bien sur.

----------


## ziltoïd

> J'aime les indications "*ESPACE : SAUTER*" très discrètes.. Bien le jeu pour autistes.


Next-gen mec, c'est l'avenir, tu peux pas test§§.
Bientôt, t'auras qu'a lancer une partie et il fera tout tout seul, j'suis impatient.

----------


## Thalack

Sauf que ça existe déjà dans super mario galaxy 2  :Cigare:

----------


## AliloH

> Sauf que ça existe déjà dans super mario galaxy 2


Mario aussi c'est un jeu d'infiltration a vocation réaliste  :^_^:   :tired:

----------


## alegria unknown



----------


## Morgoth

:Bave:  Ce jeu...  :Bave:

----------


## KiwiX

Splinter Cell, c'est aussi une histoire avec des IEM :histoireoriginale:



Des mecs un peu facile à contourner, ceux-ci ne disposant pas d'outils auditifs basiques, à savoir des oreilles...



Avec des scientifiques morts et des labos :histoireoriginale²:



Des fusils à pompe magique : Tellement d'ailleurs que tu peux nettoyer des salles entières avec, les voisins de la salle n'ayant eux aucune envie de se pointer malgré le boucan.



Les switchs de la torture 1



Les switchs de la torture 2 - Le retour du sang qui tâche



Des paysages enchanteurs (ou pas)



Des chiottes plutôt classes, tellement propres que les vilains n'y mettent pas leurs rangers crados 



Heureusement, il commence à y avoir des caméras pour relever le niveau.

----------


## Valkyr

Mais c'est quoi ce EMPÊCHER LE TRAÇAGE en énorme là ?  ::O:

----------


## ziltoïd

EMPÊCHE LE TRAÇAGE T'AS COMPRIS?????
C'est stupide mais ça me donne pas envie d'y jouer. Le reste des screen est sympa par contre.

Edit: on a été choqué par la même chose  :tired: .

----------


## KiwiX

> Mais c'est quoi ce EMPÊCHER LE TRAÇAGE en énorme là ?


Ouais c'est un peu moche mais ça reste original et je pense pas que ça soit le plus mauvais point du jeu...

----------


## Morgoth

RATTRAPER LE TUEUR !  ::o:   :Bave:  :face-palme:

----------


## Erkin_

C'est vraiment une blague ce "hud", ce n'est pas possible.

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Colink

> Sauf que ça existe déjà dans super mario galaxy 2


/HS On/ Ouais, m'enfin, c'est une option aussi, pour les mégas handicapés du pad qui arrivent pas à finir certains niveaux plein de fois d'affilée. De là à dire que le jeu se fait tout seul... Vas faire 

Spoiler Alert! 


la comète de la Grandmaster Galaxy

, j'ai jamais autant ragé sur un jeu datant de ces 5 dernières années, au bas mot. Et j'ai fait I Wanna Be The Guy la semaine dernière.
Et puis bon, au moins, Super Mario Galaxy 2, je m'amuse beaucoup en y jouant, pas comme Conviction, dans lequel je me suis fait chier de bout en bout.


Spoiler Alert! 


Mec n'essayant pas du tout de défendre SMG2 parce qu'il est en train d'y jouer

 ::P:  /HS Off/

Quand les ninjas de Staline décident de conquérir le monde (Civ 4 Beyond The Sword)

----------


## Aleas

What the...  ::o:

----------


## Morgoth

Un jeu historiquement fidèle.  ::P:

----------


## Ekba

Alors autant dans Splinter Cell la première fois que j'ai vu les indications "d'aide" incrustées dans le décor, jme suis dit "ouah c'est génial ce système", mais en fait voir ça tout le temps, ça doit être lourd à force. Au bout du deuxième obstacle qu'on a passé en sautant par dessus en appuyant sur espace je pense qu'on a compris le truc, pas besoin de l'afficher tout le temps...

----------


## Froyok

3-3-3, quel beau chiffre...


Un vol à 333 km/h !


335 pardon...




Nyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah !


J'en ai chié mais je l'ai eu :


Et j'ai chopé sa voiture !  :B): 



Next :

----------


## Lanari

> ...
> NFS Most wanted
> ...


Tain, ca me donnerait presque envie de reinstaller most wanted.
Rien que pour rouler sur "Tao of the Machine".
Et aussi pour revoir les cinématiques pourries.

----------


## Silver

- Le village des schtroumpfs.


- Mais non je n'ai pas piqué cette armure.  ::siffle:: 


- C'est quand même beau d'être en 2010.

----------


## Froyok

> Tain, ca me donnerait presque envie de reinstaller most wanted.
> Rien que pour rouler sur "Tao of the Machine".
> Et aussi pour revoir les cinématiques pourries.


Ma préférée reste de loin celle-ci :

Styles Of Beyond - Nine Thou (Superstars Remix)

----------


## Dorak

J'ai jamais rien trouvé " d'enchanteur " aux décors de Morrowind en y repensant. C'était vachement louche leur délire de foutre des champis géants tordus un peu partout.

----------


## Morgoth

Tout le monde n'a pas le bon goût inné malheureusement.  :Emo:

----------


## Dorak

:tired:

----------


## Hereticus

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c91...9a9db7b2a2.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c5a...7b4634bb0a.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/19f...a7ee3eacc3.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c85...e893b9c612.jpg


 ::O:  ::o:  ::wub::  On peut profiter du jeu tel quel si on l'a acheté il y a longtemps ou il faut payer quelque chose en plus ?

----------


## Dorak

Ya rien a payer, HL2 c'est HL2.

----------


## Hereticus

> Ya rien a payer, HL2 c'est HL2.


Il ne faut pas au moins payer l'orange box ou quelque chose comme ça pour avoir les nouveaux effets dedans ?  ::huh::

----------


## Dorak

Je sais pas trop, c'est possible, longtemps que j'ai pas relancé HL2. En tout cas je vois rien de nouveau dans ses screenshots.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Nvidia ou ATI ?


Ati. Par contre je viens de voir que Catalyst AI est activé dans le CCC, je vais essayer de le virer, si ça se trouve c'est ça qui fout la mierda.

Edit : non, ça change rien  :Emo:

----------


## jujupatate

> Il ne faut pas au moins payer l'orange box ou quelque chose comme ça pour avoir les nouveaux effets dedans ?


C'est possible, oui, vu que pour installer la derniere version du Cinematic Mod et en profiter sur HL2 il faut Episode 2 qui lui a la dernière version du moteur Source.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Il faut l'épisode 1 et l'épisode 2 d'installés et au moins lancé 1 fois chacun. Et si tu veux les dernières versions du Cinematic mod, il te faut un OS x64 aussi (et au moins 4Go de RAM). Mais c'est un plaisir de refaire le jeu avec ce mod.

----------


## Siona

A défaut de pas être le meilleur de la série, il est beau.

----------


## DarzgL

Question de goût.

----------


## Morgoth

Bah, c'est sûr que c'est déjà autre chose que les précédents épisodes, niveau PS2...

Après, est-il aussi bon ?

----------


## Siona

Mhhh non, j'avais oublié un _de pas_ dans mon précédent message.

----------


## Triz'

> Perso ce qui me choque le plus c'est le red dot suivi d'une lunette 
> 
> Ça ce voit bien ici à 1.58.


Ca se fait (rarement) en RS (Real Steel = IRL).

http://www.france-airsoft.fr/forum/i...dpost&p=855128

Tout comme les deux lunettes décalées (et "zérotées" à deux distances différentes)

----------


## Anonyme2016

Prudence avec l'airsoft ici, y'a des allergiques.

----------


## Say hello

Alerte, Alerte: Branlette sur armes à feu incoming!
 ::P:

----------


## Morgoth

> Ati. Par contre je viens de voir que Catalyst AI est activé dans le CCC, je vais essayer de le virer, si ça se trouve c'est ça qui fout la mierda.
> 
> Edit : non, ça change rien


Powered by ATI.  :Cigare: 

Cela dit à l'époque où j'étais sous Linux j'ai lu à de nombreuses reprises des messages de mecs ayant une ATI et ne parvenant pas à activer l'AA. Certains n'avaient même pas l'option dans les drivers.

Chez nvidia ça marche en revanche.  ::ninja::

----------


## Hereticus

> Il faut l'épisode 1 et l'épisode 2 d'installés et au moins lancé 1 fois chacun. Et si tu veux les dernières versions du Cinematic mod, il te faut un OS x64 aussi (et au moins 4Go de RAM). Mais c'est un plaisir de refaire le jeu avec ce mod.


Merci de l'info ! J'ai tout cela  ::):  Je vais donc pouvoir le refaire avec les nouveaux effets ! Je regrette de l'avoir déjà fait pendant mes grandes vacances , c'est encore trop frais dans ma mémoire  ::(: .

----------


## Genchou

Vous êtes certains qu'il faut avoir ep1 et 2 ? Parce sur steam moi je n'ai que HL² (+deathmatch et lost coast) et Portal qui utilisent Source.
Et j'ai évidemment eu droit à l'update graphique.

----------


## Nono

Non y'a besoin que de HL² pour l'update Valve. Pour les mods (Cinematic ou HL2 Achievement & HDR), il y a des chances que Episode 2 soit requis. Mais le mod Achievement & HDR est devenu inutile, et pour le Cinematic Mod j'ai toujours trouvé ça "too much".

----------


## Raton

Vous êtes ici (je suis au bout moi  ::rolleyes:: ): 



J'ai finis par devoir fuir  ::sad::

----------


## Genchou

Avec un double LAR t'as du fuir ?  :tired:

----------


## Hereticus

Un double lard ?



 ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub:: 

(bordel j'ai faim maintenant ... bien fait pour ma gueule de faire des fintes débiles tiens ...)

----------


## Genchou

Un double Large Armor Repair  ::|: 
Et ça te donne vraiment faim une photo pareille ? On dirait un truc tout crade ignoble et tout. Berk (pourtant j'aime bien le lard et les oeufs au plat hein)

----------


## Hereticus

> Un double Large Armor Repair 
> Et ça te donne vraiment faim une photo pareille ? On dirait un truc tout crade ignoble et tout. Berk (pourtant j'aime bien le lard et les oeufs au plat hein)


Boh , tout de suite c'est moins appétissant  ::P: .

Et moi oui elle me fait envie , ça me rappel le kot et sa nourriture saine !  ::P:

----------


## Genchou

Moi je préfère l'approche pâtes + sauce pesto, dans le cas d'un régime kot.
Ou bien des carbonara. Enfin, tant qu'il y a des pâtes.

----------


## Anonyme7383

> Un double lard ?
> 
> http://recettes.viabloga.com/images/...rd%20bacon.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> (bordel j'ai faim maintenant ... bien fait pour ma gueule de faire des fintes débiles tiens ...)


Moi et mon régime on te merde bien fort, t'entends ?!  ::P:

----------


## Raton

> Avec un double LAR t'as du fuir ?


Maer culpa, je me suis rendu compte en milieu de mission que j'avais pas tout à fait les bons hardener et mes lar, c'est pas des T2 et me demande pas pourquoi XD

Et puis les derniers BS qui pop font franchement mal  ::P:

----------


## Linque

Ça donne faim.

----------


## Grokararma

Le TOPIC des screenshots: Tranches de lards et Oeufs instants tannés sur fond d'eve à l'ail.
 :^_^:

----------


## Genchou

Découpeeer  :Bave:

----------


## Dorak

Mount and Blade = pas de démembrements = jeu caca poubelle.

----------


## Le Glaude

> Mount and Blade = pas de démembrements = jeu caca poubelle.


Je me demande comment tu fais pour ne pas avoir déjà réinstaller SoFII.  :tired:

----------


## Linque

Burnout Paradis The Ultimate Box acheté aujourd'hui :



Et ce qui devait arriver, arriva :

----------


## lokideath

J'ai enfin fini le mode nightmare  :B): 
Bon ok ils ont certainement patcher l'IA pour la rendre encore plus mauvaise qu'avant, c'était assez facile. Mais quand même !

----------


## Erkin_

Linque : Tu aurais du attendre, il va peut être y avoir une promo steam dessus cette semaine.
Mon jeu de course préféré  ::love::

----------


## Colink

No comment.

----------


## Froyok

Bien essayé les filles...


 :B):  Rhinos en carton !



"Envole-toi ! Envole-toaaaaaaaa !"

----------


## Hereticus

> Moi je préfère l'approche pâtes + sauce pesto, dans le cas d'un régime kot.
> Ou bien des carbonara. Enfin, tant qu'il y a des pâtes.


Moi s'était spagheti bolo avec beaucoup de fromage et deux oeufs durs par dessus ...

Sinon il y avait la pizza incontournable , on avait même fais une photo un matin avec toutes les boites devant le kot pour le passage des poubelles ... s'était épique  ::wub:: .

Et puis bien sûr les lasagne et les plats chinoix a domicile bien évidement  ::): .




> Moi et mon régime on te merde bien fort, t'entends ?!


Et tu as raison  ::P: 




> Le TOPIC des screenshots: Tranches de lards et Oeufs instants tannés sur fond d'eve à l'ail.


Bien joué ça m'a fait rire  ::P:   :;):

----------


## darkgrievous

> ENBSeries (color correction)


Sans déconner elles sont comment les couleurs en temps normal  ::O:

----------


## Sylvine

> Sans déconner elles sont comment les couleurs en temps normal



 ::P: h34r:

----------


## Genchou

C'est moi ou la voiture a l'air super plate ?

----------


## Froyok

> Sans déconner elles sont comment les couleurs en temps normal


Corrigé : y'a pas d'enb. Je joue en rendu normal maintenant.

----------


## Tiri

Je les trouve plus agréable comme ça (enfin on n'a pas besoin de porter des lunettes de soleil pour les voir)

----------


## Tyler Durden

Mais pourquoi il poste toujours les mêmes screens ?

----------


## Colink

Sculptris
Fait en 10 minutes, "admirez" la chose:

Et pour le bling-bling:

 :Cigare:

----------


## ziltoïd

> Mais pourquoi il poste toujours les mêmes screens ?


Bah c'est un jeu de bagnole...et tu vois des bagnoles...c'est répétitif hein?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Passionnant.

----------


## Froyok

> Mais pourquoi il poste toujours les mêmes screens ?


Dans un jeu de course difficile de ne pas être répétitif...  ::rolleyes:: 
Promit, dans les prochains je change de voiture !

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Sculptris
> Fait en 10 minutes, "admirez" la chose:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5a9...4bb0bcbc68.jpg
> Et pour le bling-bling:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3ab...374a59ceb0.jpg


Tu te serais pas inspiré du doc de Futurama ?

----------


## Colink

> Tu te serais pas inspiré du doc de Futurama ?


Non, aucun rapport avec ce cher Zoidberg  ::ninja::

----------


## Okxyd

> Passionnant.


Pourquoi t'aimes pas Froyok  ::o: ?

----------


## Logan

> Sculptris
> Fait en 10 minutes, "admirez" la chose:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5a9...4bb0bcbc68.jpg
> Et pour le bling-bling:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3ab...374a59ceb0.jpg


Merde, mais il a pas l'air si mal Spore en fait  ::o:

----------


## ziltoïd

Moi content, moi tapper§§§



Est-ce que je sens mauvais sous les bras?

----------


## Dark Fread

> Tu te serais pas inspiré du doc de Futurama ?


C'est un Cthulhu prématuré trisomique  :B):

----------


## ziltoïd

Hum, la comparaison donne a réfléchir...non en fait, Chtulhu FOR PRESIDENT§§§

----------


## KiwiX

Oui, devant le succès des derniers screenshots, je me vois contraint de vous balancez quelques screens du best-infiltration-game of the world.

Splinter cell, c'est accueillant, chaleureux...



Avec une secrétaire rousse à gros seins...



Ses indications pour ne pas se perdre



Y a même du physique d'ingénieurs informaticiens



_"Promis, j'ai sodomisé personne !"_



_"Ouais mais t'es quand même bien moche !"_



Même le drapeau est utile en Amérique...

----------


## KiwiX

... Ouais, ça dépend du point de vue.



Un peu de pub pour se remettre.



_"Cool guys don't look at explosions"_, tout ça.



On rigole, on rigole mais il a quand même un petit côté addictif.

----------


## Nelfe

Par contre les indications partout ça fait vraiment assisté... On peut pas les désactiver ?

----------


## M.Rick75

Il y a bien longtemps, avec une génération d'ordis lointaine, très lointaine:
*Indiana Jones and The Fate of Atlantis* 
Vive les tas de pixels qui bougent.
Au final, j'en avais un meilleur souvenir, par rapport à l'avancée de l'histoire qui est un peu décousue, moins bien amenée que beaucoup d'autres jeux d'aventure de Lucasart. Ca m'a fait pas mal penser à The Dig (à partir de l'Atlantide), sorti 3 ans plus tard (bon, on retrouve beaucoup de mécanismes ou de séquences similaires dans ces jeux Lucas).

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Oui, devant le succès des derniers screenshots, je me vois contraint de vous balancez quelques screens du best-infiltration-game of the world.
> 
> Splinter cell, c'est accueillant, chaleureux...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/607...c38435709d.jpg
> 
> Avec une secrétaire rousse à gros seins...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0ff...fd4c85ee62.jpg
> ...


Et dans les toilettes, y'a marqué "Faites caca"?   :tired:

----------


## Rom1

Non, "vas chier"  ::ninja::

----------


## zornn

> Vous êtes ici (je suis au bout moi ): 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/84e...0d4052dd16.jpg
> 
> J'ai finis par devoir fuir 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/83f...885cbfbbe1.jpg


hé béh c'est laborieux toussa....

----------


## war-p

> Il y a bien longtemps, avec une génération d'ordis lointaine, très lointaine:
> *Indiana Jones and The Fate of Atlantis* 
> Vive les tas de pixels qui bougent.
> Au final, j'en avais un meilleur souvenir, par rapport à l'avancée de l'histoire qui est un peu décousue, moins bien amenée que beaucoup d'autres jeux d'aventure de Lucasart. Ca m'a fait pas mal pensé à The Dig (à partir de l'Atlantide), sorti 3 ans plus tard (bon, on retrouve beaucoup de mécanismes ou de séquences similaires dans ces jeux Lucas, ceci expliquant cela).
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ba3...04b6edccd3.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1f3...4f5e891a86.jpg
> 
> ...


SPOILER bordel :B): 
Bah sinon, j'avais bien envie de continuer ma partie aujourd'hui, mais j'ai pas eu le temps, allez demain! (j'adore ce jeu)

----------


## Detox

> Il y a bien longtemps, avec une génération d'ordis lointaine, très lointaine:
> *Indiana Jones and The Fate of Atlantis* 
> Vive les tas de pixels qui bougent.
> Au final, j'en avais un meilleur souvenir, par rapport à l'avancée de l'histoire qui est un peu décousue, moins bien amenée que beaucoup d'autres jeux d'aventure de Lucasart. Ca m'a fait pas mal pensé à The Dig (à partir de l'Atlantide), sorti 3 ans plus tard (bon, on retrouve beaucoup de mécanismes ou de séquences similaires dans ces jeux Lucas, ceci expliquant cela).
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ba3...04b6edccd3.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1f3...4f5e891a86.jpg
> 
> ...


'tain le coup de vieux.  :Emo:

----------


## tim987

Des screens retouchés avec Gimp à l'occasion de la future sortie d'Arrowhead, inspiré d'un campagne de recrutement, reproduit vite fait, sans talent artistique, ni maîtrise de Gimp, pour recruter du canard sur Arma 2.







Putain d'inaptitude temporaire... ::|:

----------


## Jikob

> Il y a bien longtemps, avec une génération d'ordis lointaine, très lointaine:
> *Indiana Jones and The Fate of Atlantis* 
> Vive les tas de pixels qui bougent.
> Au final, j'en avais un meilleur souvenir, par rapport à l'avancée de l'histoire qui est un peu décousue, moins bien amenée que beaucoup d'autres jeux d'aventure de Lucasart. Ca m'a fait pas mal penser à The Dig (à partir de l'Atlantide), sorti 3 ans plus tard (bon, on retrouve beaucoup de mécanismes ou de séquences similaires dans ces jeux Lucas).
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ba3...04b6edccd3.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1f3...4f5e891a86.jpg
> 
> ...


Quand je pense que j'ai toujours les disquettes mais que j'ai perdu le bouquin qui permet de lancer le jeu...  ::cry:: 

Ça c'était mieux que les DRM "quel symbole se trouve à la page 48 ?" !

----------


## touriste

Pour monkey island 2, tu avais des disques imbriqués et fallait retrouver le bon symbole. C'était sur un espece de carton/plastique brillant qui les rendait imphotocopiable. Du coup, j'avais essayé de m'en fabriquer un à la mano avec une boite de céréale et un compas quand j'étais gamin :salepetitpirate:

edit: les code wheel du 1 et du 2

----------


## Hereticus

> Pour monkey island 2, tu avais des disques imbriqués et fallait retrouver le bon symbole. C'était sur un espece de carton/plastique brillant qui les rendait inphotocopiable. Du coup, j'avais essayé de m'en fabriquer un à la mano avec une boite de céréale et un compas quand j'étais gamin :salepetitpirate:
> 
> edit: les code wheel du 1 et du 2
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/20a03cc...48fb77d441.jpg


Finalement c'est pas mal comme système de protection .. ça devrait être remis au goût du jour !  ::):  :stopdrm!:

----------


## Wiltjay

> Finalement c'est pas mal comme système de protection .. ça devrait être remis au goût du jour !  :stopdrm!:


j'ai le 2 en original mais concernant le 1 j'ai une photocopie de la roue, même à l'époque c'était pas fiable  ::P:

----------


## Super_maçon

Cette fois c'est la bonne ! 
Je recommence Half life 2 pour la troisième fois, mais j'ai enfin passé le passage à Raventruc qui me gonflait a chaque essai, cette fois c'est passé. Je vais pouvoir voir la suite.











Il a de beaux restes quand même ce jeu.

----------


## Hereticus

> j'ai le 2 en original mais concernant le 1 j'ai une photocopie de la roue, même à l'époque c'était pas fiable


Parceque les drms c'est fiable ?  ::ninja:: 

Je suis peut-être un gros fainéant mais ça m'embête plus d'imprimer une roue et de la découper puis me faire chier à faire un montage , que d'attendre que , dans la semaine , un zik me sorte un *.exe patché  ::ninja:: 

En plus ça forcerait les éditeurs à un peu mieux soigner leur packaging c'est pas plus mal  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Cette fois c'est la bonne ! 
> Je recommence Half life 2[...]
> Il a de beaux restes quand même ce jeu.



Je voudrais être sur. Le moteur source a été mis à jour ou alors ca paraissait plus moche dans mes souvenirs ?  ::huh::

----------


## L'invité

> Je voudrais être sur. Le moteur source a été mis à jour ou alors ca paraissait plus moche dans mes souvenirs ?


Il a été mis à jour, mais moi je vois pas de différences avec mes souvenirs.  :tired:

----------


## Super_maçon

Ouep pareil, je vois pas de trucs si flagrants que ça, a part peut être quelques ombres projetées quand on allume sa lampe. Mais je suis nul en nesque gen.

----------


## Morgoth

Ravenholm, le meilleur passage du jeu. C'est une véritable délivrance lorsque l'on en sort finalement, qu'on revoit les immeubles de cité 17 au loin...  :Bave:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Faudra que je vous prenne des screens de la version Cinematic !  ::o: 



EDIT : (je n'en ai qu'une pour le moment et là je suis à Ravenholm)

----------


## Siona

Manque juste les bagnoles et ça fait NFS most wanted ...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'prendrai d'autres screens.  :tired:

----------


## Thalack

Avec des voitures ?

----------


## Froyok

> Manque juste les bagnoles et ça fait NFS most wanted ...


 :B): 


Pif !


Paf !


Boum ! Theu Theu.

----------


## saddysally

*TES IV : Oblivion*


Romantische Ballade drei



Même pas peur!

----------


## Apokteino

Spinter Cell Conviction. UN gameplay original








Hum  :tired:

----------


## KiwiX

Mes beaux screenshots... sublimés !  :Emo:

----------


## Nykhola

> Cette fois c'est la bonne ! 
> Je recommence Half life 2 pour la troisième fois, mais j'ai enfin passé le passage à Raventruc qui me gonflait a chaque essai, cette fois c'est passé. Je vais pouvoir voir la suite.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c3a...4fd4f38028.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6ec...d51f606929.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/98a...0dd2ecd786.jpg
> 
> ...


Je sais ce qui me plait dans ces screens... Un petit gout de Stalker  ::wub::

----------


## Sao

> Spinter Cell Conviction. UN gameplay original
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/b3c0d62...1fa2729b68.jpg
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/cc00363...45f862706f.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/a464aa2...0bd6a1efbe.jpg
> 
> Hum


Haha ça me rappelle les trucs à la con que j'avais fait quand j'avais vu le système d'objectifs dans les premiers screenz. Ça m'a pas empêché d'apprécier le jeu ceci dit.

----------


## sylphid

Don't mess with the zohan!
[

Quelque soit l'époque il n'est pas bon d'etre conducteur ratp



Alors doc c'est grave?

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Alors doc c'est grave?
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d2a...430921bf94.jpg


Oh oh, ça sent le toucher rectal là quand même  ::o:

----------


## Crackhead Funky

Banzai!

----------


## Froyok

J'ai envie de pourrir mon été :

----------


## Anonyme871

Avec des jeux de merde ?

----------


## Froyok

> Avec des jeux de merde ? http://tof.canardpc.com/view/6b37a5d...bcbf8cf967.jpg


*position foetale*  :Emo:

----------


## Okxyd

> http://uppix.net/0/9/e/010520a426d9a...b0d95b9ctt.jpg
> Banzai!


Oh non pitié pas un de plus  ::sad::  !

----------


## Carpette@LLN

> Faudra que je vous prenne des screens de la version Cinematic !


Heing ? Quésako, la version Cinematic ? De quoi parles-tu ?

----------


## Hazazel

Il parle du Cinematic Mod qui remplace les textures, modèles, ajoute de nouveaux sons/musique, etc...

----------


## Morgoth

> Oh non pitié pas un de plus  !


De quoi encore ?

----------


## KiwiX

> Oh non pitié pas un de plus  !


What ?  :tired:

----------


## DarzgL

> Avec des jeux de merde ? http://tof.canardpc.com/view/6b37a5d...bcbf8cf967.jpg


Stop troll sinon je promets de spammer ce topac avec des screens de Halo 1 PC  :tired:

----------


## Aleas

> Stop troll sinon je promets de spammer ce topac avec des screens de Halo 1 PC


Vous voulez des screenz de Halo 1 Mac ?  :B):

----------


## Giledhil

> Oh non pitié pas un de plus  !


On t'aime aussi, t'inquiètes !



 ::rolleyes::  ET m..., j'ai encore cassé un A10 !

----------


## clence

> Il parle du Cinematic Mod qui remplace les textures, modèles, ajoute de nouveaux sons/musique, etc...


C'est bien celui où ils ont mis une pute à la place d'Alyx?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> C'est bien celui où ils ont mis une pute à la place d'Alyx?


J'ai la v10 du Cinematic Mod et c'est la vraie Alyx.

----------


## KaMy

> J'ai la v10 du Cinematic Mod et c'est la vraie Alyx.


Ah bon ?

http://www.cinematicmod.com/images/cm_10/cm_10_28.jpg

http://www.cinematicmod.com/images/cm_10/cm_10_27.jpg

----------


## Giledhil

Ah oui quand même... et pour arranger le tout elle a des fringues en plastique... (cf premiere screen)

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Ah bon ?


Oui.

----------


## Genchou

> Oui.


Pourtant si tu regardes sur le site du CM, les screens de la version 10 montrent bien une biatch à la place d'Alyx. Avec des fringues ignobles.
En fait, au vu des screens, ils ont changés tous les PNJ d'une manière super ridicule. Les persos sont vraiment laids  :Gerbe: 
Par contre, niveau décors y'a de l'idée.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ouais, je sais, c'est ce qui me faisait peur. Puis j'ai vu dans les informations qu'on n'était pas obligés de jouer avec ces modèles. Je me suis dit que j'allais devoir désactivé l'option, mais non, c'était désactivé par défaut. J'sais pas comment activer par contre, mais on s'en fou, c'est tellement moche.

----------


## Morgoth

Pour les personnages on peut garder les anciens ou les remplacer par les nouveaux, c'est comme on veut.

Par contre c'est super impressionnant, lumières et ombres dynamiques, HDR, phong shader, textures en ultra-haute résolution...

Quand je repense à la toute première version qui changeait deux-trois textures...

----------


## tim987

Et ça bouffe comment niveau ressource mis à part win7 64 bits et 4 go obligatoire ? Vous me donnez presqu'envie de me racheter Half Life 2 que j'ai jamais terminé avec ses addons que j'ai jamais fait.

Et je veux Alyx en pute.

----------


## Yggdrasill88

4870 AAx4 en 1080 seven 64bites, je rame pas  ::wub:: 

Sinon ué on peut choisir les persos !

----------


## tim987

Ah cool ! On peut changer les modèles à volonté ? Genre, une version "ma femme me regarde jouer" et la version "je joue tout seul et j'ai mes pulsions d'ado". Bon ben, je vais craquer ce week end je pense.

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Exact ! Mais pas ingame !



Spoiler Alert! 


Donc ferme bien la porte de ta chambre avant

  :^_^:

----------


## Carpette@LLN

Impressionnant ! Le mod a l'air d'avoir des menus vraiment bien foutus, en plus...

Et si je comprends bien, ce n'est pas que la réalisation des personnages est mal branlée, au contraire, mais plutôt que le moddeur a des goûts particuliers en matière d'esthétique féminine...

Mais d'après ce que je vois sur le screen ci-dessous, il y a moyen d'avoir notre Alyx vanilla (ou plutôt vahiné, vu sa couleur de peau) en version HD (et même 85D, si je vois bien  :^_^: )...



Enfin, ce sera pour dans plus d'un an, quand je serai revenu d'Afrique et que je m'achèterai une nouvelle bécane. Parce qu'avec un Core2Duo, 2 gigots de RAM et une 8800GTX, je crois que ma machine va fondre si je lui demande de faire tourner ça...

----------


## Ekba

Dites vos images là moi j'ai qu'in gros NO HOTLINKING ALLOWED !, c'est normal ?

Sinon à part ça j'ai définitivement abandonné Oblivion qui me faisait chier à freezer au chargement des sauvegardes ( ouais ça peut vaguement empêcher de jouer il paraît ). Et jme suis remis au Seigneur des Anneaux Online, Romy à voulu tester avant qu'il passe en free to play cet automne, Touriste nous a rejoint ( ou plutôt on s'est pas encore rejoint^^ ). Donc hop, deux chtits screens :

Le pavillon de chasse, près du village d'Archet. Ils aiment pas beaucoup les animaux on dirait...



L'intérieur du pavillon de chasse... non, décidémment ils aiment pas les animaux... je pensais que l'odeur de charogne venait du Nain qui campe devant la porte, ptete pas en fait...

----------


## Carpette@LLN

> Dites vos images là moi j'ai qu'in gros NO HOTLINKING ALLOWED !, c'est normal ?


Y compris pour la mienne ? Car j'ai pris le soin de passer par un fichier intermédiaire, donc ça devrait le faire...  ::huh::

----------


## Aleas

> ET m..., j'ai encore cassé un A10 !



Moi il est intact mon Mig-29 !  :^_^:

----------


## KaMy

> Y compris pour la mienne ? Car j'ai pris le soin de passer par un fichier intermédiaire, donc ça devrait le faire...


Ah putain ils font chiés ces connards à coller des limitations.

Va sur le site officiel du mod tu trouvera des screens avec la poulette (page 4).

----------


## Genchou

> Dites vos images là moi j'ai qu'in gros NO HOTLINKING ALLOWED !, c'est normal ?


À noter que j'ai eu le même message en regardant les images depuis le site du CM.  ::|:

----------


## Froyok

> À noter que j'ai eu le même message en regardant les images depuis le site du CM.


Ouais leur anti-hotlinking est abusif et pas au point.

----------


## alegria unknown



----------


## Giledhil

Deux colonnes de véhicules perdues dans les champs...

----------


## alegria unknown



----------


## Xùn

Metro 2033:















Spoiler fin du jeu:



Spoiler Alert! 


http://tof.canardpc.com/view/e332e47e-a4a2-41d0-a995-6b57a11a283a.jpg





Spoiler Alert! 


http://tof.canardpc.com/view/3832e31c-1c7c-42ef-b296-0a29156c31fb.jpg

----------


## Pluton

C'est beau quand on vire toutes les fenêtres...


Et en quelques semaines de jeu, j'en ai déjà un stock de ce genre... EVE n'est pas qu'un tableur Excel, c'est aussi un générateur de wallpapers efficace ^^

----------


## clence

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/686...d2d8a3457c.jpg


C'est mes yeux ou c'est une texture de matelas sur le toit du hangar là?  :tired:

----------


## Darkath

> Dites vos images là moi j'ai qu'in gros NO HOTLINKING ALLOWED !, c'est normal ?


J'ai fait F5 et ça a marché

----------


## Genchou

> Et en quelques semaines de jeu, j'en ai déjà un stock de ce genre... EVE n'est pas qu'un tableur Excel, c'est aussi un générateur de wallpapers efficace ^^


Rah bordel vous m'donnez envie de m'y remettre avec vos screens. En plus t'es dans un Merlin, j'aime pas les vaisseaux caldari à la base  ::sad::

----------


## Raton

Sans être franchement beau, je trouve ce jeu relativement mignon et l'ambiance est franchement sympa



L4D like ^^



Vin Diesel like ^^

----------


## alba

> Vin Diesel like ^^
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/506...d9634fb60c.jpg


Un tshirt allociné? c'est original.  :tired:

----------


## Dyce

> Rah bordel vous m'donnez envie de m'y remettre avec vos screens. En plus t'es dans un Merlin, j'aime pas les vaisseaux caldari Ãƒ- la base



+1 

J'ai tenu le choc apres la periode d'essai mais je sens que je vais termine la periode d'essai AoC, supprime l'abo et partir sur Eve !!!

Mais comment je vais faire pour avoir une vie a cote moi  :Emo:

----------


## touriste

> C'est mes yeux ou c'est une texture de matelas sur le toit du hangar là?


Ho putain, même réflexion.

----------


## Hereticus

> Ho putain, même réflexion.


+1 ::O:

----------


## Olipro

Randonnée des étoiles, forces d'élite deux. 

Spoiler Alert! 


 (Star Trek Elite Force 2)



Visiter une sphère Borg et l'analyser au tricordeur en compagnie d'un Bolien ...


Et faire son chaud avec son big f*ing phazer ...


... voilà un comportement ultime trekkie.  ::):

----------


## chenoir

Très bon jeu d'ailleurs, même si je regrette l'aspect un peu trop "bourrin" pour du star trek.

----------


## touriste

C'est quand même assez moche.. je vais me faire bruler vif sur la place publique mais ca me fait penser à Deus Ex graphiquement.

----------


## Olipro

> Très bon jeu d'ailleurs, même si je regrette l'aspect un peu trop "bourrin" pour du star trek.


le 1 était tout de même plus bourrin encore. Mais c'est vrai que ça manque d'un coté Deus Ex pour pouvoir tout régler "pacifiquement"
@ touriste : (marrant on parle tous deux de Deus Ex ^^ ) les moteurs de ces deux jeux ont été créés à peu près en même temps (quake 3 engine 1999 / unreal engine 1998)

----------


## Nono

> C'est mes yeux ou c'est une texture de matelas sur le toit du hangar là?


C'est pas tes yeux, et je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi, même en y réfléchissant bien.

----------


## tim987

> C'est pas tes yeux, et je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi, même en y réfléchissant bien.


Normalement, si je dis pas de conneries, on a la même chose de fixé sur les coursives de certains navires, je crois que ça agit comme isolant thermique en cas d'incendie nottament. Mais je dis sans doute des conneries.

EDIT : Un exemple vite fait :

----------


## Hereticus

> Normalement, si je dis pas de conneries, on a la même chose de fixé sur les coursives de certains navires, je crois que ça agit comme isolant thermique en cas d'incendie nottament. Mais je dis sans doute des conneries.
> 
> EDIT : Un exemple vite fait :
> 
> http://img.diytrade.com/cdimg/710711...l_Building.jpg


WTF ! Même dans la vraie vie y a des erreurs de texturing alors ?  ::O:

----------


## Genchou

> WTF ! Même dans la vraie vie y a des erreurs de texturing alors ?


L'acné juvénile en étant un parfait exemple.

----------


## tim987

> WTF ! Même dans la vraie vie y a des erreurs de texturing alors ?


La vraie vie est parfois cruelle.

----------


## Khalimerot

Je confirme , on a pareille dans notre stock ou je bosse...ca permet d'évité de se peler les couilles en hiver dans un stock pas réchauffé..

----------


## ziltoïd

L'empire romain naissant.



Vue aérienne.

----------


## chenoir

C'est de la laine de verre avec une couche d'aluminium réfléchissant qui fonctionne comme une serre dans les 2 sens. Et l'aspect matelassé vient du collage de la couche d'alu sur la fibre.

----------


## Nielle

Dites, le cinematic mod de hl2 fonctionne quand même sur du 32zizi?  ::ninja::

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Le nom du jeux bddcac!

----------


## tim987

> Dites, le cinematic mod de hl2 fonctionne quand même sur du 32zizi?


La version LE oui. Mais là, je viens de lancer une partie d'HL2 avec le cinematic mod complet, et c'est juste  :Bave:  . On redécouvre le jeu.

----------


## Xùn

Dead Space:

J'ai des choses privées à faire, veuillez me laisser seul un moment.


Laissez moi, j'ai dis.


Ahhhh, ça va mieux.


Mes excuses cher ami mais cet ascenseur est trop petit pour nous deux.


Je t'ai vu, tu peux sortir maintenant!


Vite, un extincteur, il n'est pas trop tard.

----------


## Linque

Deus Ex c'est le plus beau jeu du monde  ::ninja:: 




Les hommes en noir, ils font peuuuuuuuuuur

----------


## Okxyd

Pourquoi tes textes sont jaunes ?
Et ton Hud rikikiki ?

----------


## Linque

Je sais pas, peut être à cause de la résolution.

----------


## Caparzo

AP  :B):

----------


## Logan

Il manque les majuscules et les points dans les dialogues  :tired:

----------


## Hakkuei

Des screens d'AP pendant les dialogues ça fait quand même sacrément con  ::P:

----------


## Sao

C'est le jeu où faut trouver la fin des phrases ! Le Santini !  ::lol::

----------


## Dorak

" Beaucoup de questions. J'ai pas de *poireaux.* "

 :Cigare:

----------


## Morgoth

Trop d'images, trop de flemme.  ::ninja:: 

Pourtant y'en a des bonnes dans le tas.  :Cigare:

----------


## Logan

> " Beaucoup de questions. J'ai pas de *poireaux.* "


" Commence à faire confiance à ton *tabouret.* "  :Cigare: 

'tain, çà mériterait presque d'ouvrir un topic jeu dans tout ou rien.

----------


## Sao

"Commence à faire confiance à ton *appétit*."

 ::wacko::

----------


## Anonyme2016

"Commence a faire confiance a ton *Domenech*".

 ::o:

----------


## Hereticus

"Commence a faire confiance a ton *Bisounours*".

 ::O:

----------


## Caparzo



----------


## Nielle

Faut faire un nouveau post pour jouer au santini! Ca va pas finir sinon!

----------


## Sao

Bon j'ai créé le Santini spécial screenshots dans la section des jeux du forum, comme ça on polluera rien ici.

----------


## Logan

Merci de penser à mon bien-être  :;):

----------


## Erkin_

Vroooom  :B):

----------


## Le Glaude

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/c3417f3...6397035e3a.jpg
> 
> Merci de penser à mon bien-être


Y'avait la même chose sur Dungeon Keeper si mes souvenirs sont bon.  ::): 

"Cela fait 4 heures que vous jouez, un café, ca vous dit ?" :^_^:

----------


## Morgoth

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/eff...acfda49bc2.jpg
> Vroooom 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9fa...1c4e2ca064.jpg


Je crois que RoF a du souci à se faire là !  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme871

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/c3417f3...6397035e3a.jpg
> 
> Merci de penser à mon bien-être


"Votre personnage n'a pas besoin de se nourrir" 

Wokay le jeu de casu  :ouaiouai:

----------


## RUPPY

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/eff...acfda49bc2.jpg
> Vroooom 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9fa...1c4e2ca064.jpg


Il vaut quoi ce jeu : la vidz sur Steam à l'air sympa  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Nelfe

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/eff...acfda49bc2.jpg
> Vroooom 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9fa...1c4e2ca064.jpg


On dirait un peu un TF2 volant.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

C'est pas le "remake" de crimson skies avec snoopy?

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Dark Messiah.

  

GTA 4.

----------


## Erkin_

> Il vaut quoi ce jeu : la vidz sur Steam à l'air sympa


Un mélange de Crimson Skies et Quake 3.
En clair, il y a enfin un jeu d'avions amusant depuis Crimson !  ::): 

Topic ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=47195

----------


## Morgoth

> En clair, il y a enfin un jeu d'avions amusant depuis Crimson !


Je proteste. Y'en a eu pas mal quand même. Enfin, plusieurs quoi.  :^_^:

----------


## Okxyd

> Je proteste. Y'en a eu pas mal quand même. Enfin, plusieurs quoi.


Nan mais on parle pas d'un simulateur de saucissons mécaniques volants hein  ::rolleyes:: , genre IL...

Par contre je me souvenais pas qu'on pouvait mater ses pieds dans DM !  ::o: 
Et puis faut pas jouer au bouclier ! C'est pour les fiotes !

----------


## Morgoth

IL-2 c'est un jeu d'avions namého.  ::ninja::

----------


## Say hello

Les araignées de Dark Messiah!!  ::o: 
Brrrr.. saloperies.

N'empêche avec moi elle en ont bouffé des pièges de feu..
Sale bête.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Et puis faut pas jouer au bouclier ! C'est pour les fiotes !


Je suis arackn... arachno... J'aime pas les araignées.
Et où tu vois un bouclier alors que je suis sur un cyclope ? Même pas un couteau, juste ma bite !  ::o:

----------


## Donnerstag

Metro 2033 : court, mais intense.

----------


## KaMy

> Je suis arackn... arachno... J'aime pas les araignées.
> Et où tu vois un bouclier alors que je suis sur un cyclope ? Même pas un couteau, juste ma bite !


La:

----------


## Say hello

> Et où tu vois un bouclier alors que je suis sur un cyclope ? Même pas un couteau, juste ma bite !





> Pour tuer le cyclope tu dois viser l'oeil!


 :tired: 

hmm.. oula  ::O:

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> La


Oui, mais je suis arachnomachin.




> hmm.. oula


Oui, mais je fais ce que je veux.

----------


## Xùn

Dead Space:

Et merde, qui a encore éteint la lumière?


Mais lâches moi ******


Hey, pas mal la vue.


Allez Isaac, on y retourne, ya encore du boulot.


It's a trap.


Pew pew.


Une deux, une deux.


Ça semble bien trop calme par ici...

----------


## ducon

L’avant dernière manque de TIE fighter.

----------


## alba

Le troisième aussi.

----------


## Genchou

> L’avant dernière manque de TIE fighter.


A ça va je suis pas le seul a reconnaitre la Death Star sur cette screen  ::O:

----------


## Nelfe

Mount & Blade Warband + mod 1257 A.D + battlesizer à 500.

Jamais on ne vît si grandes armées réunies :



L'armée angloise en ordre de bataille (4 seigneurs, 3+moi en fait) :



A ma gauche, les anglois, à ma droite, les français et on se tire allègrement dessus (à l'arc pour les insulaires, à l'arbalète pour les continentaux)  :



Messieurs, faites sonnez la charge, pour Henry III ! :

----------


## gripoil

> A ça va je suis pas le seul a reconnaitre la  Death Star sur cette screen


Oui mais c'est le troisième  ::ninja:: 



> Le troisième aussi.

----------


## Giledhil

> Mount & Blade Warband + mod 1257 A.D + battlesizer à 500.
> 
> Jamais on ne vît si grandes armées réunies :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4b5...7fb6c40c9e.jpg
> 
> L'armée angloise en ordre de bataille (4 seigneurs, 3+moi en fait) :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/799...ffe47a4f25.jpg
> ...


Faudrait voir à enlever les ronds au dessus des alliés, ca ruine les screens (et l'immersion ingame).  ::|:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Mount & Blade Warband + mod 1257 A.D + battlesizer à 500.
> 
> Jamais on ne vît si grandes armées réunies :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4b5...7fb6c40c9e.jpg
> 
> L'armée angloise en ordre de bataille (4 seigneurs, 3+moi en fait) :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/799...ffe47a4f25.jpg
> ...


Traitre! Sinon tu joues avec quel version, j'attend la suivante pour m'y remettre.

----------


## Nelfe

De 1257 A.D ? La toute dernière, citée par Sidus dans le topic des mods pour Warband  :;):

----------


## tim987



----------


## Froyok

Battu !
Facilement en plus, j'ai changé mes pneus, ça a boosté mon accélération, un truc de fou !


Il faut toujours frapper avant d'entrer.


Ce camion m'a gentiment prêté main forte pour passer le barrage. On dit tous un grand merci à monsieur le camion.


Toujours à fanfaronner ceux-la.


Une escorte ?


Saute mouton avec un rhino, la partie est rude !


Mais oui, c'est bien une escorte ! vers le commissariat le plus proche je suppose...


La par contre, j'étais pas d'accord pour la partie de saute-mouton.

----------


## vanamel

Cay bôôôô.

Mais ça donne envie de s'acheter des volants, saletés de jeux de bagnole.

----------


## Frypolar

> Mais ça donne envie de s'acheter des volants, saletés de jeux de bagnole.


Les pédales d'accélération et de freinage sont reconnus comme des boutons chez moi, il n'y a aucune progression, c'est injouable  ::|: . A la manette c'est beaucoup mieux. Faudrait que je vois s'il y a eu des patchs depuis...

----------


## ducon

Doom 2 + Speed of Doom :

map31 le début


map31 des araignées


map31 dehors

----------


## Linque

C'est presque aussi beau que Deus Ex.

----------


## war-p

> Les pédales d'accélération et de freinage sont reconnus comme des boutons chez moi, il n'y a aucune progression, c'est injouable . A la manette c'est beaucoup mieux. Faudrait que je vois s'il y a eu des patchs depuis...


C'est quoi ton volant?

----------


## poseidon8500

C'est bizarre ! J'avance pas ...  ::ninja::   :^_^: 



P.S. : au passage, Y a-t-il une touche pour faire des screenshot ? (Je suis passé par "impr.écran" puis coller dans paint)

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est quoi ton volant?


Logitech Momo. Le noir, pas le rouge. J'ai essayé de jouer sur les divers curseurs de sensibilité du driver et du jeu mais ça marche pas. Tant pis. Ça m'a pas empêcher de battre mon cousin et mon père du premier coup en y jouant sur la  360 de mon cousin  ::ninja:: .

----------


## war-p

Tu penses qu'il est encore trouvable à vil prix, ou c'est mort pour moi?

----------


## Frypolar

> Tu penses qu'il est encore trouvable à vil prix, ou c'est mort pour moi?


Pour Dirt 2 regarde le topic des bons plans. Pour le Momo il était à 49€ pendant un temps chez GrosBill. Maintenant je ne sais plus.

Edit : pour pas être HS un morceau d'un jeu à éviter :


Sniper Ghost Warrior. Les ragdolls sont bizarres  ::O: .

----------


## Dorak

Medal of Honor en BETA, le FPS médiocre qui vaut pas grand chose. Hormis passer le temps. Mais tu peux aussi aller jouer à des jeux en flash, style ping-pong ou tue des zombies tout ça, et en plus c'est moins cher.

----------


## Sylvine

Au moins ça a l'air pas trop moche.

Bon après jouer à un sous-MW2...

----------


## war-p

> Medal of Honor en BETA, le FPS médiocre qui vaut pas grand chose. Hormis passer le temps. Mais tu peux aussi aller jouer à des jeux en flash, style ping-pong ou tue des zombies tout ça, et en plus c'est moins cher.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1b8...eb1ae95249.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/44c...21f2009e37.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cec...50eda6e564.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/08d...16f696eda4.jpg
> ...


T'as osé le préco?

----------


## Xùn

Dead Space (suite² & fin):















Spoilers fin du jeu:



Spoiler Alert! 


 http://tof.canardpc.com/view/67b7b29...83f4e52e8b.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/view/5ae6d51...092e224349.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/view/e7e9212...eb877d0a8b.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/view/5cc8e81...85e77a4e6d.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/view/0de0832...9da4ba2027.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/view/50deed8...6ff3977918.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/view/6ba139a...e8f78fbb4b.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/view/d6496c6...3aa5370b4f.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/view/3abd6af...766169610a.jpg



Bonus:


Spoiler Alert! 


Luke, je suis ton père : http://tof.canardpc.com/view/8b8bc61...ece26f53a4.jpg

----------


## Dorak

> T'as osé le préco?


T'es fou. C'est le compte d'un pote.

----------


## Okxyd

> T'es fou. C'est le compte d'un pote.


T'as des potes qui ont osé préco ce jeu et t'as laissé faire !  :haha:

----------


## Projet 154

> T'es fou. C'est le compte d'un pote.


 ::o: 
Maintenant tu peux brûler ton pote.  ::ninja:: 

Quoique non...

Tu le laisse acheter des jeux de merde, tu viens tester chez lui et tu fait des économies (et accessoirement tu te fout de sa gueule)  ::P:

----------


## ziltoïd

Il perd pas le nord, même en étant qu'un crâne ce Morte.

----------


## bixente

> T'es fou. C'est le compte d'un pote.


Roooh, l'excuse eh !  :^_^: .

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/533...45896f406a.jpg
> 
> Il perd pas le nord, même en étant qu'un crâne ce Morte.


Et genre tu l'as déjà en français à la base ou c'est un patch ? parce que je cherche un moyen d'y jouer sans un gros harrap's toujours sous le coude.

----------


## ziltoïd

VF de base.

Malheureusement, ce n'est pas la version cd avec la belle boîte. C'est l'édition dans un boitier dvd en plastique  ::cry:: .

----------


## Dorak

> (et accessoirement tu te fout de sa gueule)


Ouais mais après il me ban de mumble  :Emo:  .

----------


## Dark Fread

:Emo:

----------


## Jean Pale

Tu sais qu'il y a des joueurs en ligne ? Car bon, harlequin et Abaddon...  ::ninja::

----------


## Dark Fread

Justement, faut que je reprenne un peu la main.  ::ninja::

----------


## Linque

Ut 2004 reste une des plus grades déceptions videéoludiques ::|: 
Le 2003 était beaucoup mieux.

Voila des screens tout frais de GTA IV





Je veux tes bottes, tes lunettes et ta moto :

----------


## Okxyd

Roh la map sur l'asteroide avec les tours jumelles  :Emo: , c'etait si beau l'insouciance.

----------


## Morgoth

> Ut 2004 reste une des plus grades déceptions videéoludiques
> Le 2003 était beaucoup mieux.


 ::o:   :tired:

----------


## Le Glaude

> Roh la map sur l'asteroide avec les tours jumelles , c'etait si beau l'insouciance.


Avec le sniper en haut de la tour, pour dégommer les pauvres mecs qui courraient vers leur base avec le drapeau.  :Cigare:

----------


## Dorak

Harlequin  :Emo:  .

----------


## Lt Anderson

> C'est presque aussi beau que Deus Ex.


 :tired: 

Out!

----------


## DarzgL

> Ut 2004 reste une des plus grades déceptions videéoludiques
> Le 2003 était beaucoup mieux.


Trop gros, passera pas  :tired:

----------


## Jasoncarthes

ut2003 mieux que 2004? tain je trouvais 2003 trop proche du feeling de quake3 (beurk) le 2004 je le trouve plus proche d ut99 et tant mieux!

----------


## Jean Pale

Sachant que ce sont les mêmes jeux à 2-3 détails près ça rime à rien ce que vous dites. Et UT2k4 n'a rien à voir avec le 99 (contrairement au 3).

----------


## Morgoth

Je n'ai jamais remarqué tant de différences que ça entre le 99 et 2004. OK, le moteur physique change quelque peu les sensations dans le 2004 mais le passage de l'un à l'autre ne m'a jamais marqué outre mesure.

D'ailleurs je préfère le 2004 qui propose plus de modes, les véhicules.

Le 2003 je m'en souviens plus.  :^_^: 

Quant à UT3, si mes yeux n'avaient pas instantanément fondu à son contact peut-être l'aurais-je acheté (ou pas)...

----------


## Jean Pale

> Je n'ai jamais remarqué tant de différences que ça entre le 99 et 2004. OK, le moteur physique change quelque peu les sensations dans le 2004


C'est déjà beaucoup. UT2k est un jeu beaucoup plus aérien que les autres UT.

----------


## Morgoth

Ça doit être ça que j'apprécie. Pas étonnant, j'ai toujours adoré les cartes CTF de Q3A justement du fait des nombreux combats aériens (sans avions certes).

----------


## LeBabouin

L'image la plus banale de sh5

----------


## skyblazer

UT 2k4, c'était UT 2k3 avec des trucs en plus et un menu principal moins pourri, pareil pour la "campagne" solo qui était largement meilleure (ce qui n'était pas bien dure ...).

Et il était surtout mieux parce que tout le monde avait déménagé sur 2k4 pour les mutators, maps, etc ...
Et en plus, UT 2k4 était bien meilleur pour la gestion des mods, alors qu'il fallait bidouiller à mort pour 2k3.

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## helldraco

C'est ... coloré.  ::mellow::

----------


## Genchou

En fait c'est pas Freespace 2, c'est Beat Hazard 3D.

----------


## Colink

> C'est ... coloré.


Bah ouais, y'a écrit Next Gen dans le titre  ::ninja::

----------


## Aleas

Mig-29, décollage



Vol au dessus des montagnes 



Attaque au canon

----------


## FreeliteSC

Freespace 2: Sur le topic des Screenshots, depuis 1999 	 ::lol::   :tired:   ::cry::

----------


## ziltoïd

> Mig-29, décollage
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b2c...5bd2ca20b9.jpg
> 
> Vol au dessus des montagnes 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/084...939518c4fa.jpg
> 
> Attaque au canon
> ...


C'est très vert  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Mig-29, décollage
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b2c...5bd2ca20b9.jpg
> 
> Vol au dessus des montagnes 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/084...939518c4fa.jpg
> 
> Attaque au canon
> ...


Superbe le MiG-29 9-13 du 115 GvIAP de Kokaïdy!  ::wub:: 

Seulement l'insigne "Mосква" n'a été seulement porté que par le "44" rouge.  ::ninja:: 




115 GvIAP rules!  :Cigare:

----------


## Dorak

Branlette sur objets volants. Report mj.

----------


## Itsulow

> Branlette sur objets volants. Report mj.


Branlette sur Dorak. Report mj.

----------


## Dorak

:tired:

----------


## Septa

Another world sur un 22 pouce avec la version pc qui gère des grosses résolutions ça rend bien.

Et c'est toujours génial.

----------


## LeBabouin

> Mig-29, décollage
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b2c...5bd2ca20b9.jpg
> Vol au dessus des montagnes 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/084...939518c4fa.jpg
> Attaque au canon
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0ff...5d00fe822a.jpg


On peut y jouer à la manette, sans galérer, ou il faut abso un gros manche?

Dirt2. Franchissement de la ligne à l'arrache, le public apprécie:

----------


## Jean Pale

Joystick plus que préférable.

----------


## Linque

Petite cascade effectuée à l'instant sur GTA 4 :

----------


## KiwiX

> On peut y jouer à la manette, sans galérer, ou il faut abso un gros manche?


 :tired:  

Remarque ironique ou t'étais sérieux ?

----------


## Dolcinni

Bon bah comme la beta est terminé...


Adieu mon p'tit Walter White...  ::cry::

----------


## Hordtkhen

:B): 
Bon, faisez pas gaffe à l'entourage.

----------


## lokideath

> Bon, faisez pas gaffe à l'entourage.


C'est plutôt ton orthographe qui attire l'œil  ::ninja::

----------


## Hordtkhen

> C'est plutôt ton orthographe qui attire l'œil


Je préfère mes screenshots à ton avatar  :haha:

----------


## Morgoth

> Remarque ironique ou t'étais sérieux ?


Attends, faire atterrir un Su-25T à 400Km/H sur le ventre avec des ailes en gruyère et une bonne femme qui te répète en russe que tout va mal dans le cockpit, le tout avec une manette, ça doit être une expérience unique !  ::o:

----------


## ducon

Il n’y a pas de trou dans le gruyère.  :;):

----------


## Morgoth

Ah. Bon. Certes.

Comme en emmental alors.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Attends, faire atterrir un Su-25T à 400Km/H sur le ventre avec des ailes en gruyère et *une bonne femme qui te répète* en russe *que tout va mal* dans le cockpit, le tout avec une manette, ça doit être une expérience unique !


De toute évidence t'est pas marié.  ::ninja::

----------


## Clear_strelok



----------


## Okxyd

> http://img7.hostingpics.net/pics/374...__jupiter_.jpg
> 
> http://img7.hostingpics.net/pics/946...59__zaton_.jpg


  Pinaise, il met vraiment à l'amende le pack complete 2010  :Bave:  ?

----------


## Clear_strelok

Nan mais c'est pas L.U.R.K ça, c'est mon Mod pour Call of priyat  ::P: h34r:
Juste que Holden veut bien que je pique des features de sa version 1.1  ::P: ( en gros Holden et moi on pique et on refait le taff de pavel qui lui même pille toute la communauté  ::ninja::  )

Edit: 
Du rab pour la route:





 :B):

----------


## Froyok

Putain, je pensais pas qu'on pouvais faire pire que imageshack, merci. Grâce à toi Clear_strelok, je sais qu'il faut aussi éviter hostingspics.net.  ::O: 

En plus :



> Du rab pour la route:
> http://s2.---------.com/uploads/imag...3138_zaton.jpg
> http://s2.---------.com/uploads/imag...12_jupiter.jpg
> http://s2.---------.com/uploads/imag...2655_zaton.jpg
> http://s2.---------.com/uploads/imag...02_jupiter.jpg


Marche pas.

----------


## Clear_strelok

_Shit ! _ 'tendez je refais:
Edit: Fixed.















J'ai bien fait de faire une beta au préalable  :B):

----------


## Dolcinni

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/b2654de...99986c0c56.jpg


C'est trop lourd pour lui ?  ::ninja::

----------


## RUPPY

Star wars : le pouvoir de la force

Mon garage


Et le robot, t'arrête de reluquer ma régulière


Les robots se cachent pour mourir : c'est bô


Voila le résultat du tri sélectif: faut bien stocker quelque part nos merdes


L'enfant illégitime de Raziel et de Fallout

----------


## etherealwtf

> images
> 
> Bon, faisez pas gaffe à l'entourage.


C'est ZAk mac Kraken ?

----------


## Projet 154

> Il n’y a pas de trou dans le gruyère.


Uniquement le gruyère suisse. Le gruyère français, lui en a.  :;):

----------


## Hordtkhen

> C'est ZAk mac Kraken ?


Tout à fait jeune homme!  :;):

----------


## suiX

> Bon bah comme la beta est terminé...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/53abc52...246d12f3c5.jpg
> Adieu mon p'tit Walter White...


Bel hommage à Breaking Bad  ::):

----------


## Giledhil

> Star wars : le pouvoir de la force


Ce jeu c'est le mal, pas pu le finir, mon coeur de fan n'a pas tenu, et j'ai été vomir  :tired:

----------


## gripoil

T'as perdu ta faucille ?  :Emo:

----------


## Canard WC

Le nom du jeu est sur le screen du Benchmark !
Je ne mets pas de screen du jeu, NDA aidant !  :;): 
ça devrait le faire !!!

----------


## Genchou

Final Fantaquoi ?

Jamais entendu parler, c'est connu comme truc pour qu'ils en fassent 14 ?

----------


## zwzsg

> Je ne mets pas de screen du jeu





> NDA


Relis le premier post du topic:


> *Donc, en clair, les règles sont simples :*
> 
> -*Screens de jeux vidéo uniquement*, PC ou consoles
> 
> - *IMPORTANT* : les jeux concernés doivent être *SORTIS OFFICIELLEMENT*.

----------


## Okxyd

> Relis le premier post du topic:


Bah c'est des screens d'un benchmark, pas de quoi en faire tout un plat hein.

----------


## Dorak

Mon dieu mon dieu, des screens d'un benchmark bordel comment t'as pu faire une chose pareille.

----------


## Erkin_

Fleetfoot, décollage



Vol au dessus des montagnes 



Attaque au canon



...
...
...
...
...

PWNAGE AU SHOTGUN



Humiliation au railgun §



 ::):

----------


## RUPPY

> Ce jeu c'est le mal, pas pu le finir, mon coeur de fan n'a pas tenu, et j'ai été vomir


J'ai également vomi il y a 6 mois mais là, avec le patch 1.2 d'il y a 2 mois, ça passe mieux pour l'instant...techniquement du moins  ::rolleyes::  J'ai pas été assez loin la première fois pour me rendre compte par moi de la catastrophe mais je dois dire que pour l'instant, ça ne me choque pas outre mesure, j'y prend même du plaisir  ::o: ....mon dieu, que m'arrive-t-il  ::huh:: .....j'ai peur  ::cry::

----------


## Okxyd

> Fleetfoot, décollage
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/462...7172ad7335.jpg
> 
> Vol au dessus des montagnes 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a61...192c71833b.jpg
> 
> Attaque au canon
> ...


Les noms des bots sont inspirés  :tired: ...

----------


## Canard WC

> Relis le premier post du topic:


De quoi je me mêle !!!!
C'est du benchmark !
 ::P:

----------


## Shapa

> Le nom du jeu est sur le screen du Benchmark !
> Je ne mets pas de screen du jeu, NDA aidant ! 
> ça devrait le faire !!!
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/080...82ba18f252.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6b6...c5c8faea97.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1ca...4d8f46269b.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1e3...7f50c845ea.jpg


T'as accés a la beta? Si oui ça s'annonce bien? Dans le respect du DNA bien sur, juste oui ou non quoi.

----------


## Canard WC

> T'as accés a la beta? Si oui ça s'annonce bien? Dans le respect du DNA bien sur, juste oui ou non quoi.


J'ai eu droit à 4H sur la dernière session de l'alpha hier soir ! 
Je peux juste dire que je ne me suis pas ennuyé !
 :;): 
La béta commence elle le mois prochain et j'en serai aussi !

----------


## Nibher

un lien vers le benchmark de FFXIV. Chez moi le benchmark ne se lance pas  ::P:

----------


## Lanari

> un lien vers le benchmark de FFXIV. Chez moi le benchmark ne se lance pas


Si tu as une carte ATI, faut mettre a jour les drivers et ensuite ça tourne nickel.

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Jahwel



----------


## Frigok

Pas de screens pour moi mais je tiens à remercier Froyok qui m'a fait réinstaller NFS MW  :;):

----------


## Hereticus

> Petite cascade effectuée à l'instant sur GTA 4 :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/033...8587dc7d32.jpg


Comment vous faites pour avoir un rendu correcte sur ce jeu  :tired:  ? Personnellement j'ai bien essayé 3 mods différents et finalement j'ai remis le jeu de base ... la plupart du temps les graphismes sont passables mais parfois les ombres sont granuleuses et simplement hideuse ... ( une commande qui fait que les ombres sont en résolution 4096 rattrape un peu le truc mais bon ... )

----------


## Linque

> Comment vous faites pour avoir un rendu correcte sur ce jeu  ? Personnellement j'ai bien essayé 3 mods différents et finalement j'ai remis le jeu de base ... la plupart du temps les graphismes sont passables mais parfois les ombres sont granuleuses et simplement hideuse ... ( une commande qui fait que les ombres sont en résolution 4096 rattrape un peu le truc mais bon ... )


Moi j'ai mis tout les détails en low et désactivé les ombres vu que je joue sur mon portable.

----------


## Triz'

> NFS MW


Need For Speed Modern Warfare ?  ::O:

----------


## Froyok

> Need For Speed Modern Warfare ?


"Most Wanted"  :;): 


Petite séance de burn.
En attendant la police...


Le rendu de NFSMW sans le blur+bloom : c'est pire que moche.


Encore un barrage qui ne me résiste pas.


Le fameux bug/tips de la station de bus !  ::P: 
Perché en haut, la police ne vient pas vous chercher et tourne en rond !


Dites bonjour à Cross, le brillant policier aussi agressif que bambi (derrière-moi).

----------


## Hereticus

> Moi j'ai mis tout les détails en low et désactivé les ombres vu que je joue sur mon portable.


Après tout pourquoi pas .. on doit pouvoir s'y faire sans ombres , et c'est vraiment un truc que je trouve affreux et mal géré dans ce moteur ... je testerai voir si ça ne choque pas trop sans ^^

----------


## Say hello

> "Most Wanted" 
> 
> http://uppix.net/0/c/9/3661b622f08ee...77b140a3tt.jpg
> Petite séance de burn.
> En attendant la police...
> 
> http://uppix.net/2/a/f/2772cb3c44a32...8d58f4d6tt.jpg
> Le rendu de NFSMW sans le blur+bloom : c'est pire que moche.
> 
> ...


Oh non, la taille de ce HUD est beaucoup trop importaaante!

----------


## Tiri

> Oh non, la taille de ce HUD est beaucoup trop importaaante!


C'est plutôt utile, quand t'es à fond, t'as rarement le temps de regarder le HUD, et quand il est un peu large c'est pas trop mal.

----------


## Genchou

Froyok, tes screens, quand je les ai d'abord vue en miniatures, j'ai cru à un jeu Gameboy Advance.  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

> Froyok, tes screens, quand je les ai d'abord vue en miniatures, j'ai cru à un jeu Gameboy Advance.


 ::P:  Faut que je remette le bloom alors...

----------


## Anton

Tes screens me paraissent horribles  ::O: 
En tout cas en l'état, _Burnes Out Paradise > NFS MW_, graphiquement. Niveau gameplay, ça ne se pose même pas :troll:

----------


## Froyok

> Tes screens me paraissent horribles 
> En tout cas en l'état, _Burnes Out Paradise > NFS MW_, graphiquement. Niveau gameplay, ça ne se pose même pas :troll:


En même temps NFSMW date de 2005 et Paradise de 2008...  ::rolleyes:: 
Mais perso j'aime pas du tout les Burnout...

----------


## Linque

J'ai commencé Assassin's Creed 2 en espérant qu'il ne soit pas aussi répétitif que le premier : 


Et paf prend ça dans ta face 


On peut dire que Ezio a la classe :

----------


## Morgoth

Mon dieu le rendu ?  ::O: 

Ils tentent une compétition avec GTA4 ?  :Gerbe:

----------


## Jahwel



----------


## Linque

> Mon dieu le rendu ? 
> 
> Ils tentent une compétition avec GTA4 ?


Tu trouves ça pas beau ?
Auquel cas je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi.

----------


## bluth

C'est vachement immersif les ennemis qui brillent.

----------


## Froyok

> Mon dieu le rendu ? 
> 
> Ils tentent une compétition avec GTA4 ?


Les 3 screens de Linque ne rendent pas hommage au jeu. Il est vachement jolie et immersif. La ville de Florence par exemple.  :;):

----------


## ziltoïd

Z'allez débattre à chaque screen du fait que ce soit de la merde ou du caviar? 
Un peu trop présent ces derniers temps ce genre de truc.

----------


## Monsieur T

> "Most Wanted" 
> 
> 
> 
> http://uppix.net/2/a/f/2772cb3c44a32...8d58f4d6tt.jpg
> Le rendu de NFSMW sans le blur+bloom : c'est pire que moche.


Au début j'ai cru que la voiture touchait le sol, et j'ai buggé pendant 1 minute sur la taille minuscule de la voiture de flic...  :tired:

----------


## Morgoth

> Tu trouves ça pas beau ?
> Auquel cas je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi.


Désolé mais non. Entre les effets d'escalier, le flou omniprésent, les textures aussi détaillées qu'un FPS post-2005 sur mon appareil électroménager...

----------


## Froyok

> Z'allez débattre à chaque screen du fait que ce soit de la merde ou du caviar? 
> Un peu trop présent ces derniers temps ce genre de truc.


Faut dire que morgoth est spécialiste pour critiquer le manque d'anti-aliasing...  ::P:

----------


## Jahwel

> Z'allez débattre à chaque screen du fait que ce soit de la merde ou du caviar? 
> Un peu trop présent ces derniers temps ce genre de truc.


Ouais on converse en .jpg !

----------


## shortanswer

Tient ça me donne envi de jouer à Assassin's Creed 2 !

----------


## ziltoïd

> Ouais on converse en .jpg !


Ton .jpg manque d'AA, c'est de la merde  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Jahwel

Bon maintenant en plus du titre je veux voir sur tout les screens quel est votre niveau d'anti aliasing dans le jeu !  Si il est à zéro, interdiction de poster !  :tired:

----------


## Logan

Anti Aliasing : 0   :Cigare: 

Et pourtant, l'un des meilleurs jeux auquel j'ai joué.

----------


## ziltoïd

J'ai jamais rien compris à ce jeu, je devais être trop jeune mais j'aimais bien l'ambiance.

----------


## DarzgL

> Relis le premier post du topic:


On a un paquet de screens de beta sur ce topic quand même...  :tired: 
Alors 3 de plus... Après c'est vrai que ça respecte pas trop les règle originelles du topic mais on va pas non plus créer un nouveau thread "screens de betas".

----------


## Jahwel



----------


## Naith

> On a un paquet de screens de beta sur ce topic quand même... 
> Alors 3 de plus... Après c'est vrai que ça respecte pas trop les règle originelles du topic mais on va pas non plus créer un nouveau thread "screens de betas".


Nan mais c'est surtout que ce ne sont pas des screens de la beta, mais d'un benchmark, indépendant du jeu, que tout le monde peut télécharger et utiliser, donc a fortiori faire les mêmes screens. Quelqu'un avait posté le lien sur le topic ya pas longtemps.

Edit : Et pour éviter le hors sujet : *Dragon Age Origins - Awakening* (l'extension).

----------


## Dorak

Terriblement laid. Sache-le.

----------


## Strife

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4f6...0e6e4ca048.jpg


Le Titre? ::ninja::

----------


## Le Glaude

> Le Titre?


Morrowind. Par contre moddé, vu la qualité graphique, au pif ca sent au moins le MGE.  ::lol::

----------


## ziltoïd

Morrowind, avec supplément d'AA

----------


## Naith

> Terriblement laid. Sache-le.


Je songe à rajouter des mods pour forcer l'anti-aliasing.

----------


## Jahwel

MGE + pack vurt + pack de texture andy + touche de AA + le tuto d'yggdrassil (http://power-user.fr/2010/06/01/morrowind-2010/) =  :Bave:

----------


## ziltoïd

Toi aussi, deviens chasseur, même si t'es prolo.





Beaucoup de traces mais rien trouvé. Le gibier vivra un jour de plus  :tired: .
Ouais, je suis pas très patient.

----------


## etherealwtf

> Anti Aliasing : 0  
> Et pourtant, l'un des meilleurs jeux auquel j'ai joué.


Mais comme tu as trop raison. Le mieux c'est les jeux avec AA x32  ::wub::  C'est le premier truc que je regarde avant de savoir le style du jeu.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> MGE + pack vurt + pack de texture andy + touche de AA + le tuto d'yggdrassil (http://power-user.fr/2010/06/01/morrowind-2010/) = 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c0f...4487a41d9f.jpg


 :Bave:  = c'est bon de rejouer à Morrowind!!!

----------


## Genchou

> MGE + pack vurt + pack de texture andy + touche de AA + le tuto d'yggdrassil (http://power-user.fr/2010/06/01/morrowind-2010/) = 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c0f...4487a41d9f.jpg



J'suis dégouté, moi quand j'installe MGE, j'ai un plantage super space : en jeu, après un truc comme deux minutes, j'entends le ventilateur de ma HD4850 qui s'arrête, retour bureau immédiat, ventilo qui se remet en route et message d'erreur des drivers ATI. La version du catalyst ne change rien  ::|: 
Depuis j'ai nuké mon installation Morrowind. Pas le courage de le relancer sans un gros lifting des graphismes.

Sinon, un peu d'Orbiter 2010 :

----------


## Feelix

> "Most Wanted" 
> 
> http://uppix.net/0/c/9/3661b622f08ee...77b140a3tt.jpg
> Petite séance de burn.
> En attendant la police...
> 
> http://uppix.net/2/a/f/2772cb3c44a32...8d58f4d6tt.jpg
> Le rendu de NFSMW sans le blur+bloom : c'est pire que moche.
> 
> ...


Bel hommage à feu San Francisco Rush tes screen de NFS  ::'(:

----------


## lokideath

Ca doit être l'effet du péage.


Ma voiture a fini par se suicider. M'en fous c'est de la merde de toute façon, je vais en prendre une mieux !


Mais !


Faut qu'on m'explique là...


Camelote  :tired:

----------


## Morgoth

> Mais comme tu as trop raison. Le mieux c'est les jeux avec AA x32  C'est le premier truc que je regarde avant de savoir le style du jeu.


Un bon jeu c'est bien, avec de l'AA c'est mieux. +1.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

> MGE + pack vurt + pack de texture andy + touche de AA + le tuto d'yggdrassil (http://power-user.fr/2010/06/01/morrowind-2010/) = 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c0f...4487a41d9f.jpg


En gros t'a juste suivi le tuto non ?  ::P:

----------


## ziltoïd

Fumer provoque des tumeurs et tue comme montrer ci-dessous:



Ha bah, si "j'aurais" su, j'aurais plutôt bu.

----------


## znokiss

Et c'est quel jeu ? Pacman ? Tétris ?

----------


## Hereticus

> Et c'est quel jeu ? Pacman ? Tétris ?


M'enfin tu vois bien que c'est barbie chasse sous-marine  ::ninja:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Meuuuh non c'est L4D2

----------


## ziltoïd

T'as tout compris  :Cigare: .

----------


## Pelomar

Don't you fucking mess with me.



Une ombre...furtive  :Bave: 



Prochaine victime.



Cherche tant que tu veux, ducon. (Bon, en fait il m'a trouvé. Et tué.)

----------


## lokideath

Il a un de ces bras  ::o:

----------


## ducon

Yaha! I found you!

----------


## Jahwel

> = c'est bon de rejouer à Morrowind!!!


Quel plaisir d'y rejouer, un de mes jeux favoris, et le redécouvrir avec une certaine finesse graphique c'est vraiment jouissif. Je joue que à ce jeu du coup.  :^_^: 




> En gros t'a juste suivi le tuto non ?


Laisse moi faire des additions useless si je veux.  :tired:

----------


## Pelomar

Le méga grand classique des splinter cell  :Cigare:

----------


## Grokararma

Vrai qu'il est vraiment sympa celui là... ::):

----------


## Linque

Quelques screens de GTA IV, malheureusement des Jpeg..

----------


## Dorak

GTA IV sans ENB et alisasing c'est laid. Mais avec ça bouffe à en crever.

Sacré dilemme ce jeu.

----------


## Morgoth

Même avec d'ailleurs.  ::ninja::

----------


## Dorak

Non.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

J'imagine qu'un jeu de course prévu pour faire ça, demande une config minimal dix fois moins importante, que pleins de couches sur des textures complétes non ?

----------


## Dorak

C'est un peu près ça ouais.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

L'ENB, c'est tecthiqeuemnt ajouté pleins de textures sur d'autres textures non ?

----------


## Dorak

C'est plus compliqué que ça, mais on part en HS massif là. Je vais encore me bouffer des points. Donc je t'invite à aller en parler sur le topac GTA IV.

----------


## Pelomar

Je continue sur ma lancée  ::): 



Bigleux.



Alors c'est la séquence un peu conne. J'ai attendu que le type que je devais buter (le mexicain avec la chemise blanche) aille se chercher une bière pour lui coller une balle dans la tête. Ses gardes du corps m'ont cherché 30 secondes avant de se remettre a leur place avec un petit " 'was nothing". Normal.

----------


## Dorak

C'est toujours mieux que Conviction.

----------


## Morgoth

> Non.
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4050/...5af67cb4_b.jpg
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4057/...541ab7af_b.jpg


Ah ouais pas mal.  ::o:  Et sans le flou ?  ::ninja:: 

Par contre j'imagine bien le PC pour faire tourner le tout...

----------


## Non_Identifie

Ouh que c'est vilain !

Oh mes yeux ! Cachez moi ce screen que je ne saurais voir !


Comme dans beaucoup de jeux, l'ambiance a certainement plus d'influence que las graphismes. Ici, on a un jeu à l'ambiance parfaitement maitrisée, avec une technique pas dégueulasse.

Arrivé à ce genre de situations, on ne pense certainement pas à la quantité d'anti-aliasing :
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/18c89da...84740e6217.jpg (spoil de dialogue dans une mission secondaire dans The Ballad Of Gay Tony)
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/5030e2b...9fd852b0b.jpgl (spoil de dialogue lors d'une sortie avec Roman dans GTA4)

Et puis quel flemmard ce moteur... Il n'y a presque rien à afficher :



Sinon, j'ai fouillé mes screens d'assassin's Creed 2, et malheureusement pas un n'a valu la peine que je ne le poste. En même temps, je n'en ai qu'une dizaine (contre une centaine pour GTA4 et consorts... Pas difficile dans ces conditions d'en trouver de bons  ::ninja:: ).
Contre toute attente, Assassin's creed 2 se distingue par son gameplay (qui l'eût cru en voyant le premier).
(versions non moddées pour les screens. Modder un gta, quelle honte  ::o:  )
Edit : Image sous titrée de The Ballad of Gay Tony : http://tof.canardpc.com/view/8f600bd...143da26135.jpg

----------


## Dolcinni

Pour la peine... Deux screens (moches) de The Lost and Damned ! Ca vous apprendra.

----------


## Dorak

Bawai sont laids vos screens, va falloir assumer et pas la jouer ironique  ::ninja:: .









ENB sur chaque image. C'est pas tiré de mon jeu, je rame déjà trop sans.

----------


## Non_Identifie

> Bawai sont laids vos screens, va falloir assumer et pas la jouer ironique .
> 
> http://a.imagehost.org/0942/GTAIV_20...7-51-52-50.jpg
> 
> http://h.imagehost.org/0378/GTAIV_20...1-49-57-54.jpg
> 
> http://h.imagehost.org/0424/GTAIV_20...1-49-02-07.jpg
> 
> http://a.imagehost.org/0010/GTAIV_20...7-59-51-18.jpg
> ...


J'ai essayé l'enb, et je préfère sans  ::ninja::  Voilà, c'est dit et ce n'est que mon avis.
Petite pique : pourquoi tous les screens de l'enb vantant l'antialiasing sont tous faits dans des résolutions inférieures à la moyenne de ce que proposent les écrans ?

----------


## Dolcinni

::O: 


 :Emo:

----------


## Dorak

Peut-être parceque ce sont des miniatures ? 

Enfin bref, le rendu que le type a obtenu est dantesque. Qu'on aime ou pas. 

_En tout cas ya pas photo quand je compare vos screens à ceux-ci, hein  ._

_P.S : Pleurons ensemble Dolcinni_

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> J'ai essayé l'enb, et je préfère sans  Voilà, c'est dit et ce n'est que mon avis.
> Petite pique : pourquoi tous les screens de l'enb vantant l'antialiasing sont tous faits dans des résolutions inférieures à la moyenne de ce que proposent les écrans ?


Car l'ENB Series est trop gourmand. Donc le seul moyen de profiter des jolies effets de l'ENB pour rendre ton GTA 4 photoréaliste c'est de jouer en basse résolution. D'ailleurs faut que je le teste sur mon i7 930 et GTX 480.

----------


## Morgoth

> Bawai sont laids vos screens, va falloir assumer et pas la jouer ironique .
> 
> http://a.imagehost.org/0942/GTAIV_20...7-51-52-50.jpg
> 
> http://h.imagehost.org/0378/GTAIV_20...1-49-57-54.jpg
> 
> http://h.imagehost.org/0424/GTAIV_20...1-49-02-07.jpg
> 
> http://a.imagehost.org/0010/GTAIV_20...7-59-51-18.jpg
> ...


La claque effectivement.  ::O: 

Par contre d'ici à ce qu'un PC existe pour faire tourner le tout à fond sans ramer on aura sûrement des jeux bien plus impressionnants... Ballot.

----------


## Dorak

> D'ailleurs faut que je le teste sur mon i7 930 et GTX 480.


Ouais, j'ai bientôt une config du même type, dis moi ce que ça donne.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Putain, j'ai cru a des photos.


Sans les PNJ, c'est* juste* saisissant.

----------


## Morgoth

Salow.  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme2016

Je t'ai vu roder dans le coin, alors j'ai pris mes dispositions  ::ninja::

----------


## Dorak

Et là il va répondre à ta disposition avec une salve de screens moches bien placés  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Jasoncarthes

sur un i7 920 + 6 giga de ram + 4870 1gb ca rame a mort gta4 -_- sans enb hein et même sans ombre d'ailleurs  :tired:

----------


## Dorak

Ouais mais ATI c'est caca.

----------


## Morgoth

> Et là il va répondre à ta disposition avec une salve de screens moches bien placés  .


Fais gaffe, je vais peut-être changer de CG, ça sera fini les images moches !  ::o: 

Moches oui mais sans flou, sans bloom, et sans effets d'escalier.  :Cigare:

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Fais gaffe, je vais peut-être changer de CG, ça sera fini les images moches !


Chiche!  ::o:

----------


## Darkath

> La claque effectivement. 
> 
> Par contre d'ici à ce qu'un PC existe pour faire tourner le tout à fond sans ramer on aura sûrement des jeux bien plus impressionnants... Ballot.


A mon avis un Duck Nukem ça devrait suffire  :Cigare: 


... Après faut se le payer  ::unsure::

----------


## Morgoth

Nuages...  :Bave:

----------


## Kamikaze

GTA 4 tourne à fond sur ma bonne vieille config (cf. ma signature) faites en 2008, et on s'était bien foutu de ma gueule à l'époque d'ailleurs. Mais j'avais raison HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=31186

----------


## Darkath

> GTA 4 tourne à fond sur ma bonne vieille config (cf. ma signature) faites en 2008, et on s'était bien foutu de ma gueule à l'époque d'ailleurs. Mais j'avais raison HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=31186





> 1400€.


Avec ce budget là le contraire m'aurait étonné.

----------


## Pelomar

Dieu que ce jeu est bon. Et la musique putain, c'est hallucinant l'ambiance qu'elle colle.
Je bave  :Bave:

----------


## znokiss

Là aussi c'est Tétris ? Parce que je me souviens que la musique est super. 

Nan mais sans rire, ton jeu si génial, il se peut que certaines personnes sur terre ne le reconnaissent pas en 3 screens sans le son. Bon, je m'emporte, et c'est pas contre toi, hein, tu le sais mon petit Pélo chéri.

----------


## Pelomar

Je l'ai dit au premier coup, mais c'est vrai qu'on a changé de page depuis  :tired: 
Splinter cell évidemment, et en l'occurence c'est Chaos Theory.

----------


## chenoir

Le plus meilleur des épisodes de cette série et de loin. Je compte plus le le nombre de fois ou je l'ai recommencé. D'ailleurs je crois que cet été je vais me faire la totale, Splinter Cell du 1 au 4. (conviction c'est pas un splinter cell).

----------


## Darkath

Ce qui est bien c'est que vu qu'il fait tout noir, même si les graphismes faisaient viellots on s'en renderait pas compte ^^

----------


## Olipro

> Le plus meilleur des épisodes de cette série et de loin. Je compte plus le le nombre de fois ou je l'ai recommencé. D'ailleurs je crois que cet été je vais me faire la totale, Splinter Cell du 1 au 4. (conviction c'est pas un splinter cell).


Si tu as une carte graphique récente (d'il y a au moins 3 ans), tu n'auras pas les ombres dans le 1 et le 2. Cherche pas, ubisoft n'a pas sorti de patch.  ::|:

----------


## Pelomar

S'infiltrer avec ça en fond c'est juste  :Bave:   :Bave: 
Meilleure musique d'ambiance ever.

(je sais, just ban juste)

----------


## Sylvine

Par contre moi j'ai jamais réussi à finir un SC, ça me lasse très très vite.

Même en coop à deux dans la même salle avec un pote je crois qu'on a pas eu le courage de faire toutes les missions.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Cette musique me fait quand même penser à une compil de bruits digestifs remixée. J'suis pas fan.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> sur un i7 920 + 6 giga de ram + 4870 1gb ca rame a mort gta4 -_- sans enb hein et même sans ombre d'ailleurs


C'est fluide chez moi sans ENB (35 à 50 fps tout à fond cela inclus la distance d'affichage et le traffic)  ::):

----------


## Dorak

> Cette musique me fait quand même penser à une compil de bruits digestifs remixée. J'suis pas fan.


Putain j'ai pensé carrément la même chose en l'écoutant.  ::XD:: 

_" Mais c'est quand qu'il lâche un pet ? "_ 




> C'est fluide chez moi sans ENB (35 à 50 fps tout à fond cela inclus la distance d'affichage et le traffic)


T'as quoi comme config' actuelle qu'on plaisante gentillement, mais dans la bonne humeur ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Putain j'ai pensé carrément la même chose en l'écoutant. 
> 
> _" Mais c'est quand qu'il lâche un pet ? "_ 
> 
> 
> 
> T'as quoi comme config' actuelle qu'on plaisante gentillement, mais dans la bonne humeur ?


Core i7 930
Asus P6T
6 Go DDR 3
Geforce GTX 480
Windows Seven 64 bit
SSD Intel Postville 80 Go  ::): 

Bon après, faut dire le jeu est mal foutu.

----------


## vindhler

Morrowind : 



 ::wub::

----------


## Morgoth

Je reconnais plus du tout l'ambiance de Morro' là.

Mais c'est bien trouvé le "Helmet Awareness".

----------


## chenoir

Bien trouvé, mais c'est oublier que les yeux sont nettement plus proches de la fente. Normalement le champ de vision devrait être plus élargie.

----------


## RUPPY

Beyond Divinty

Un hommage à Morte de Planescape


Si vous avez l'occasion de tâter Beyond Divinity ou son prédecesseur Divine Divinity, je vous invite vraiment à le faire, ce sont d'excellent jeux  ::wub::  bien trop méconnus malheureusement  ::rolleyes::  (le parfait mélange de Baldur's Gate et de Diablo)

PS : le scénario est écrit par la fille de Terry Pratchet....bon, ce n'est "que" sa fille mais ça donne le ton

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Je reconnais plus du tout l'ambiance de Morro' là.
> 
> Mais c'est bien trouvé le "Helmet Awareness".


Je trouve que c'est le défaut du mod, les arbres sont gigantesques et en bonne santé alors que c'était tout l'inverse à la base. Par contre l'herbe, en jeu, c'est pas choquant.

---------- Post ajouté à 07h23 ----------




> J'suis dégouté, moi quand j'installe MGE, j'ai un plantage super space : en jeu, après un truc comme deux minutes, j'entends le ventilateur de ma HD4850 qui s'arrête, retour bureau immédiat, ventilo qui se remet en route et message d'erreur des drivers ATI. La version du catalyst ne change rien 
> Depuis j'ai nuké mon installation Morrowind. Pas le courage de le relancer sans un gros lifting des graphismes.
> 
> Sinon, un peu d'Orbiter 2010 :


Apparemment l'anti aliasing pose de nombreux soucis.

----------


## NitroG42

> Morrowind : 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a1b...17121b7048.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f76...a8b841a1d7.jpg



Il a l'air vachement bien ce mod  ::ninja::

----------


## Hereticus

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/237...e58fddaae3.jpg
> Il a l'air vachement bien ce mod


Oui , moi aussi je trouve ça sidérant des mods pareils ... surtout dans ce cas là qui n'est pas très réaliste dans la mesure ou en vrai , le casque est bien plus proche des yeux et , de ce fait , l'angle de vue est plus grand  :tired:

----------


## Fyl

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/237...e58fddaae3.jpg
> il a l'air vachement bien ce mod


C'est quoi le but du mod ? L'immersion ? haha.

----------


## Jahwel



----------


## Le Glaude

Je suis le seul à trouver que Morrowind moddé est plus beau et a plus de gueule que Oblivion vanilla, rien qu'au niveau level design ?

----------


## Dark Fread

> Je suis le seul à trouver que Morrowind moddé est plus beau et a plus de gueule que Oblivion vanilla, rien qu'au niveau level design ?


Non, non. Je trouve qu'il y a un énorme problème au niveau du level-design d'Oblivion : la géographie en "cuvette" de Cyrodiil, qui fait que, où qu'on se trouve, on distinguera toujours la Cité Impériale. Un peu monotone, et ça flingue l'impression d'immensité, dans un sens. Evidemment dans Morrowind vanilla, avec le brouillard à 20m, c'est sûr que ce n'est pas le cas... Mais même avec la distance d'affichage débridée, on n'a pas cette impression. Quand on arpente les rues de Pelagiad, on a bien le sentiment d'être à Pelagiad, pas dans un enième quelque part quelconque duquel on aperçoit la Cité Impériale.

Pour le fun, un panorama vite fait de Morrowind (3 screens assemblés - vous en doutez, après ce magnifique sort de lévitation, la chute sera rude  ::ninja:: ) : 



(vanilla, seulement un coup de MGE pour la distance de vue et l'effet de flou sur les objets distants)

----------


## Jahwel

> Je suis le seul à trouver que Morrowind moddé est plus beau et a plus de gueule que Oblivion vanilla, rien qu'au niveau level design ?


Même en vanilla morrowind il déboite plus que Oblivion. Ah sauf peut être Shiviring Isle, mais bon c'est assez proche de Morrowind en terme d'ambiance, s'pour ça que c'est bien.

----------


## Aghora

> Cette musique me fait quand même penser à une compil de bruits digestifs remixée. J'suis pas fan.


Moi pareil, avec le cri de souffrance au milieu, j'ai plaint le pauvre type qui a fait tout les bruitages aux toilettes  ::sad:: .

Non c'est clairement pas la meilleure musique du jeu, sauf...vraiment en fond de la mission et pas fort.

Je préfère celle du phare, ou du cargo tiens, dans le jeu.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Morrowind beau comme un aéroport


C'est quels mod appliqués pour avoir un rendu pareil ?  ::O:

----------


## Hereticus

> C'est quels mod appliqués pour avoir un rendu pareil ?




Spoiler Alert! 


Photoshop  ::ninja::

----------


## Jahwel

> C'est quels mod appliqués pour avoir un rendu pareil ?


http://power-user.fr/2010/06/01/morrowind-2010/  :Cigare:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Bon c'est décidé je rachète morrowind et ce coup ci je le termine pour de bon.  :Bave:

----------


## Jahwel

> Bon c'est décidé je rachète morrowind et ce coup ci je le termine pour de bon.


Prends une version boite alors, la version steam est assez chiante à modder, 50% des canards ont réussi et l'autre moitié non.

----------


## Dorak

Graphiquement c'est sympa, mais les animations et les effets de sorts restent toujours au niveau du Morrowind original, ou ya un mod pour changer ça aussi ?

----------


## Raddi

Vous avez des goûts étranges quand même  ::O: 
On perd complètement l'atmosphère de Morro comme ça.

----------


## Jahwel

> Graphiquement c'est sympa, mais les animations et les effets de sorts restent toujours au niveau du Morrowind original, ou ya un mod pour changer ça aussi ?


Nan. Mais bon la qualité narrative, l'univers, t'immerge tellement que tu fais pas vraiment gaffe.




> Vous avez des goûts étranges quand même 
> On perd complètement l'atmosphère de Morro comme ça.


Je trouve qu'elle renforce l'immersion, il y a toujours de la brume qui redonne un aspect plus originel. Après chacun ses goûts.

pour rester dans le ton :

----------


## poseidon8500

> burnout paradise's tofs


Quel est la touche pour faire des screens dans ce jeu ? j'ai cherché, je n'ai pas trouvé.  ::|:

----------


## KaMy

Utilises Fraps, comme ça t'as toujours la même touche  :;):

----------


## poseidon8500

Merci.

----------


## vindhler

> Je trouve que c'est le défaut du mod, les arbres sont gigantesques et en bonne santé alors que c'était tout l'inverse à la base.[COLOR="Silver"]


Pas partout.

----------


## Froyok

Une histoire digne d'un fast and furious.







Muscle car !  ::wub:: 
Par contre qu'est ce qu'on se traine, vivement la nitro...

----------


## Furi0so

> http://uppix.net/c/b/0/3e5bfd8501ac2...73cf64edtt.jpg




 ::o:

----------


## Froyok

> http://www.comicbookmovie.com/images...20Penikett.jpg


Ouais, j'ai été aussi choqué que toi en relançant le jeu, ça m'avait pas frappé la première fois, car je connaissais pas encore bsg.  ::P:

----------


## Dorak

Froyok le conducteur.

----------


## Jean Pale

Ils sont bizarres les graphismes de ce jeu, on dirait presque du cell shading.

----------


## Pierrinator

C'est sur qu'au milieu du flou ambiant une texture nette ca fait bizarre.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flipmode

Max puissant il maitrise les requin !



Soirée SL avec quelques canards.

----------


## skyblazer

> Ils sont bizarres les graphismes de ce jeu, on dirait presque du cell shading.


Non ça rend pas trop mal en vrai. Bien mieux que les screens de Most Wanted qui sont à gerber.

----------


## Dolcinni

ROAD RASH!!  :Bave:

----------


## Morgoth

Les ombres de GTA4, ça doit être au moins >9000 millisecondes sous Paint avec l'aérographe !  ::o:

----------


## Say hello

Et y'a même un cheater dans la partie, ça c'est fort.  :Cigare:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Pas partout.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c7b...ab15911dce.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/587...5aa9f83d0e.jpg


Non ceux des ''Ashlands'' sont très réussis et ceux de la cote de la mélancolie aussi.

----------


## Dorak

La vache le ciel de Populous. On dirait une espèce de bad trip sous acide.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Comme tout le jeu en fait.

----------


## Okxyd

Populous ! Rah si Molyneux pouvait nous ressortir des jeux comme ça  :Emo: .

----------


## ikarad

Ravenloft 1
Je suis mort  ::sad::

----------


## Brolock

> Beyond Divinty
> 
> Un hommage à Morte de Planescape
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/701...7e68a5cc97.jpg
> 
> Si vous avez l'occasion de tâter Beyond Divinity ou son prédecesseur Divine Divinity, je vous invite vraiment à le faire, ce sont d'excellent jeux  bien trop méconnus malheureusement  (le parfait mélange de Baldur's Gate et de Diablo)
> 
> PS : le scénario est écrit par la fille de Terry Pratchet....bon, ce n'est "que" sa fille mais ça donne le ton


Faut que j'arrive à chopper ce jeu !  ::wub::

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/2d5b49a...3a49982811.jpg
> 
> Et y'a même un cheater dans la partie, ça c'est fort.


C'est beau je trouve, les populus sont pas encore trop dépassé ? si non, c'est quoi le meilleur de la série ?

----------


## RUPPY

> Beyond Divinty
> 
> Un hommage à Morte de Planescape
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/701...7e68a5cc97.jpg
> 
> Si vous avez l'occasion de tâter Beyond Divinity ou son prédecesseur Divine Divinity, je vous invite vraiment à le faire, ce sont d'excellent jeux  bien trop méconnus malheureusement  (le parfait mélange de Baldur's Gate et de Diablo)
> 
> PS : le scénario est écrit par la fille de Terry Pratchet....bon, ce n'est "que" sa fille mais ça donne le ton





> Faut que j'arrive à chopper ce jeu !



9€ en VF sur Starzik : http://www.starzik.com/download/jeux...ty-650050.html  :;):

----------


## Strife

> Faut que j'arrive à chopper ce jeu !


Il est chez GoG.

----------


## Say hello

> La vache le ciel de Populous. On dirait une espèce de bad trip sous acide.


En fait c'est le mappeur qui est sous acides, vu que c'est une map non officiel.
Sinon le ciel est toujours bleu (voir noir ou gris si c'est sensé être le soir/nuit..)

Mais là ouai j'ai eu la même 1ere pensée au moment du lancement de la partie.




> C'est beau je trouve, les populus sont pas encore trop dépassé ? si non, c'est quoi le meilleur de la série ?


Le 3, celui là donc.
Et le seul défaut, c'est que ce type de jeu s'est arrêté au 3.
Ils ont tenté/commis B&W mais c'est une daube infame comparé à l'esprit et au fun de populous.

Mais voir sa centaine de pyroguerriers faire la chenille en hurlant et en lançant des boules de feu en l'air suite à une victoire...  :Bave:

----------


## Daecyn

::o:

----------


## Jahwel



----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Quitte a perdre un peu l'atmosphére de Morrowind avec vos pack de textures, pourquoi vous remplacez pas les modéles de monstres ?

----------


## Jahwel

> Quitte a perdre un peu l'atmosphére de Morrowind avec vos pack de textures, pourquoi vous remplacez pas les modéles de monstres ?


Parce que.  :tired:  *réponse concise*

----------


## Genchou

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1d3...e7eabb91a3.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cd1...749f9f1018.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7d4...e3ad321383.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/474...6868619d7c.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4a9...a92194c641.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e6b...0d070a6367.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e7d...0c869f0fac.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cce...8df61fd3b4.jpg


Quand je vois les screens, j'ai les musiques du jeu qui m'reviennent en tête et j'ai de plus en plus de mal à ne pas lorgner vers la boîte de Morrowind  :tired:

----------


## tim987

Sur l'air d'_"America, Fuck yeah"_...

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Quitte a perdre un peu l'atmosphére de Morrowind avec vos pack de textures, pourquoi vous remplacez pas les modéles de monstres ?


Je connais pas de modèles de monstres, par contre, si c'est vrai que certaines textures et modèles dénaturent le jeu, tu moddes comme tu veux, hein c'est le but, pour moi les herbes et l'eau ça suffit à rendre le jeu plus moderne.

----------


## DarzgL

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1d3...e7eabb91a3.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cd1...749f9f1018.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7d4...e3ad321383.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/474...6868619d7c.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4a9...a92194c641.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e6b...0d070a6367.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e7d...0c869f0fac.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cce...8df61fd3b4.jpg


Le shader de l'eau, c'est celui de MGE ou c'est un tweak ?

----------


## Anton

Mon choix de réponse à un collègue :

----------


## Linque

> Sur l'air d'_"America, Fuck yeah"_...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ae1...00f6f2e47f.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/347...ca5e38df76.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/99a...2e1d8d1aaf.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f39...bc7853b8b2.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/664...f4ceeb4382.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c35...92470ceaa8.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e40...207ab6dbc0.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/00c...acd31bc98f.jpg


Comment l'as tu eu cet avion ??

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Le shader de l'eau, c'est celui de MGE ou c'est un tweak ?


MGE avec les shader version 3.0, les 2.0 sont pas terrible, par contre c'est dispo quand dans une version béta de MGE.

----------


## Okxyd

Très classes les screens de FSX.

----------


## Jahwel



----------


## JulLeBarge

Quelques (vieux) screens retouchés de FSX, à la période où je "volais" plusieurs heures par jour dessus:

----------


## Linque

Quelques screens de Guild Wars, qui malgré son age, reste joli :

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

C'est déjà assez sombre Morrowind, c'est beau, mais dommage que l'ambiance devient plus monde dévasté et mort que mélancolique.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Sincérement rien que les effets dans l'eau et les herbes folles peuvent suffire à ton bonheur, tu peux garder le brouillard et les textures d'origine et ça reste un jeu très correcte.

Moi je l'avais pas du tout fini et je le redécouvre aujourd'hui après Oblivion et fallout 3 et sincèrement ça n'a rien à voir.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

> En fait c'est le mappeur qui est sous acides, vu que c'est une map non officiel.
> Sinon le ciel est toujours bleu (voir noir ou gris si c'est sensé être le soir/nuit..)
> 
> Mais là ouai j'ai eu la même 1ere pensée au moment du lancement de la partie.
> 
> 
> 
> Le 3, celui là donc.
> Et le seul défaut, c'est que ce type de jeu s'est arrêté au 3.
> ...


Tu fais encore des parties en ligne ?

----------


## Say hello

Mon objectif actuel c'est de réussir à rejouer en multi avec un pote et son frère comme on faisait avant, avec notre comportement putacier d'antan.
Donc là je testais en faisant un multi mais faut passer par des patch et des logiciel de communauté. (vu que évidemment depuis le temps le master serveur et fermé..)

----------


## Epikoienkore

> C'est un peu près ça ouais.


*[H.S.]* Désolé *Dorak*, mais j'en ai marre de saigner des yeux chaque fois que je  croise le "_c'est un peu près ça_" alors que l'expression juste est "_c'est à peu près ça_"  ::sad::   En plus ça me surprend de ta part dans la mesure où tu fais sans doute moins de fautes que moi dans la majorité de tes posts... 
Bon, voilà, c'est pas la mort mais comme je lis ça de plus en plus souvent à droite à gauche... *[/H.S.]*

Et sinon, hop, une petite série gorrifiante et anxiogène de *F.E.A.R.²*.

----------


## Jahwel

FEAR 2 est bon, mais putain qu'il est court, et y'a pas de lean aussi  :Emo: .

----------


## Clear_strelok

Fear 2...J'y ai rejoué récemment en difficulté maximale...
PUTAIN quel pied !  :Bave: 
Déjà les graphismes sont plus impressionnants maintenant qu'a sa sortie (  ::huh::  ) et vraiment impressionants, L'absence du Lean est un moins mais les combats sont supérieurs au premier, si si c'est possible.
L'ambiance est fantastique, la mise en scène est un référence et le scénario toujours très bon.  ::o: 

Donc après deux opus cultes on comprend que le 3 déçoit.
( Bien que la dernière vidéo de Gameplay n'ait pas l'air pourrie )

----------


## KiwiX

Peut-être qu'un jour, j'arriverai à le terminer.  :tired:

----------


## DarzgL

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/dbf...4a4e471387.jpg


Quake 4 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Pelomar

Viens ici mon gros.



Une étrange conversation riche en révélations poil au fion  ::o: 

Toujours splinter cell chaos theory, mission terminé avec un rating de 98% en hard  :Cigare: 
(Je viens juste de découvrir que quand on chope un gars, le clic gauche le bute tandis que le clic droit ne fait que l'assommer)

----------


## Erkin_

> (Je viens juste de découvrir que quand on chope un gars, le clic gauche le bute tandis que le clic droit ne fait que l'assommer)


La vision thermique permet d'ailleurs de bien vérifier si les gars sont toujours vivant  ::):

----------


## Dorak

> Désolé Dorak, mais j'en ai marre de saigner des yeux chaque fois que je croise le "c'est un peu près ça" alors que l'expression juste est "c'est à peu près ça"


Merde t'as raison. My bad.

----------


## Entropie

Je retombe dedans. J'aime les RPG libre, sans chargement (et pas encore trop moche).

----------


## Hordtkhen

Ils sont parmi nous!  ::o:

----------


## Logan

718 fps, çà va, çà saccade pas trop ?

----------


## Hordtkhen

> 718 fps, çà va, çà saccade pas trop ?


Ça tourne pas trop mal, merci.

----------


## Linque

Voila encore quelques screens de GTA IV :



Les mirroirs horribles... ils devraient prendre exemple sur Deus Ex : 




Gta Fps :



La mission la plus originale que j'ai faite (il s'agit de s'accrocher a un camion, et aller prendre la place du chauffeur) :

----------


## Silver

- Pas de photos merci.


- Jésus-Marie-Joseph, un repère de satanistes !


- Paysage nocturne, avec une forteresse au fond.

----------


## Daecyn

Je ne me lasse vraiment pas de ce jeu  ::wub::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub:: 




 :tired: 

Top de DOF tue le dof. Y'a encore des choses à corriger par-ci par-la.

----------


## Jahwel

> Top de DOF tue le dof. Y'a encore des choses à corriger par-ci par-la.


Vire le shaders DoF de mge et fous enbseries à la place et paramètre le dof comme il te semble.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Ah oui pas con. Dire que tout cela tiens seulement dans 2 petit gigas. J'en pleuvrais si je pouvais gaspiller de l'eau.

Par contre tu me conseillerais lequel ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Flatout Ultimate Carnage

----------


## Tyler Durden

Flatout Ultimate Carnage (suite)

----------


## Tyler Durden

Flatout Ultimate Carnage (suite et fin)

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Rangeay vos jeux pourris les mecs, voilà du vrai du bon !





 ::wub::   ::sad::  Punaise je suis plus tout jeune... Saleté de nostalgie.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Imposteur, tu joues même pas à l'original.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

J'y ai joué il y a  plus de 15 ans. Celui-ci lui rend honneur. Mais si tu veux, 



Sur le nouveau il y a les dialogues, c'est plus marrant.

----------


## NeoOoeN

Grog !

----------


## Erkin_

Faith ? Toi ici !?


Un lvl 5 prestige s'était réfugié dans le parking, ça a rameuté du monde forcément...qui se gare n'importe comment à l'entrée du parking :


Kakashi style, Kakashi mobile et Konoha tag sur le bâtiment  :Cigare:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Flatout Ultimate Carnage


Et la je te pose une question, c'est pas lourd le GFWL ?

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Non pas tant que ça. Faut arrêter les gars. Tu crées ton compte au premier jeu GFWL que tu as et tu te mets en connexion automatique. Après c'est presque invisible, t'as juste une notification comme quoi tu es connecté.

----------


## Hereticus

> Rangeay vos jeux pourris les mecs, voilà du vrai du bon !
> Punaise je suis plus tout jeune... Saleté de nostalgie.


J'ai craqué aussi mais je suis pas arrivé au bout ... gros crash machine en plein milieu , la flemme de recommencer  ::ninja::  ...

Sinon ça fait longtemps que j'ai plus rien uploader ... alors je vais remédier à ça :

Quelques screens de la campagne I HATE MOUNTAINS pour L4D 1 :

Chouette petit "port" canadien


Badaboum un éclair


"Watch out for the one with the dark hoodie .. He'll ty to touch your nipples"  :^_^: 


Sans commentaires !


Le level design est vraiment soigné ...

----------


## Hereticus

Quelques autres petits screens :

GTA 4 :

Avec un petit mod qui permet de faire des missions taxi comme dans les autres épisodes :



Grand theft garbages :



Un petit moment ... que j'ai trouvé immersif :

----------


## Ormindo

Dungeons&Dragons online.







Les deux derniers screens ne sont pas de moi. Ma bécane est trop nulle&j'ai pas DX10.

----------


## tim987

Parcequ'il faut une bécane de compet' pour afficher ça ?

----------


## mrFish

> Parcequ'il faut une bécane de compet' pour afficher ça ?


Non mais lui a une machine de la dernière décennie.

----------


## Erkin_

Et d'une autre côté elles sont magnifiques ces screens !  ::love::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Non pas tant que ça. Faut arrêter les gars. Tu crées ton compte au premier jeu GFWL que tu as et tu te mets en connexion automatique. Après c'est presque invisible, t'as juste une notification comme quoi tu es connecté.


Bah voilà, c'est ça.

----------


## Zeppo

CA, c'est de la victoire, victoire choppée au dernier moment.

----------


## Pluton

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/6184...9cff9c974e.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CA, c'est de la victoire, victoire choppée au dernier moment.


T'as installé quel(s) pack(s) de textures pour que ce soit aussi nextgen ?  ::o:

----------


## Zeppo

Ouais les textures sont pas mal mais... Elles sont pas super les images. Tu vois, la compression, puis bon, vous voyez pas les effets 3D. Enfin, perso, je regrette pas l'achat de ma geforce radeon wouatmille cinq cent, ça apporte une vraie dimension aux jeux. (En particulier au puissance 4 et au solitaire)

----------


## Az'

Il fait chaud cet après-midi.  :tired:

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Ah ouais, il bugue un peu le mod "Dwarf Forteress Graphic" d'Oblvion.

----------


## Froyok

> http://uppix.net/7/a/d/1970ade2e2608...982869b9tt.jpg
> 
> Il fait chaud cet après-midi.


Elle est en carton ta cg ? M'enfin faut pas la laisser au soleil aussi...  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme2016

Non mais c'est *Morgoth* qui lui a* juste* prété son PC  ::ninja::

----------


## Az'

Le ventilo de la CG était plein de cendre (ouais, cendre, c'était plus de la poussière  :tired: ), un petit nettoyage et c'est réglé.




> Ah ouais, il bugue un peu le mod "Dwarf Forteress Graphic" d'Oblvion.


Connaît pas. Mais en dessous vous auriez pu reconnaître le Qarl textures pack et des millions d'autres jolies choses  :Bave:

----------


## Okxyd

> Le ventilo de la CG était plein de cendre (ouais, cendre, c'était plus de la poussière ), un petit nettoyage et c'est réglé.
> 
> 
> 
> Connaît pas. Mais en dessous vous auriez pu reconnaître le Qarl textures pack et des millions d'autres jolies choses


Ouep, enfin le jeu n'en reste pas moins ubber chiant  :tired: ...

----------


## Az'

Crève.  :tired:

----------


## silverragout

Rayman 2 The Great Escape



 ::'(:  ::'(:  ::'(:  Qu'est ce qu'elle est trop bonne comme ça, c'est quand qu'elle enlève le bas ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ouais les textures sont pas mal mais... Elles sont pas super les images. Tu vois, la compression, puis bon, vous voyez pas les effets 3D. Enfin, perso, je regrette pas l'achat de ma geforce radeon wouatmille cinq cent, ça apporte une vraie dimension aux jeux. (En particulier au puissance 4 et au solitaire)


Au niveau frame-rate ça rame pas trop?

----------


## Dorak

> Au niveau frame-rate ça rame pas trop?


Apparemment, d'après un technicien NVIDIA, ça tourne sur une 495 de test. Mais elle a rendue l'âme après deux heures de jeu. A voir, donc.

----------


## Jean Pale

> Non mais c'est *Morgoth* qui lui a* juste* prété son PC


Pourquoi "juste" est en gras ? Il est bien utilisé là.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

> Rayman 2 The Great Escape
> 
> http://uppix.net/d/e/4/c7a32b5a2d995...2deb68bctt.jpg
> 
>  Qu'est ce qu'elle est trop bonne comme ça, c'est quand qu'elle enlève le bas ?


Tu est au courant, que la version PC est une inferior version par rapport a Rayman Revolution (PS2) ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Morgoth

Grosse série d'IL-2, je pense rentabiliser Fraps comme il faut :

_Explosion en quatre temps_ :









Passage incognito :



Action§



Oh Sh-



Toi aussi trouve le piège à travers la DCA :

----------


## poseidon8500

Je vooooooooole !!  ::o: 

 

 

Et M**de !

----------


## poseidon8500

Je t'aurai ... (ou pas  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Morgoth

Une rare scène d'accouplement entre un D3A1 et un F-4 :

J'arrive§



Ah tu le sens mon gros fuselage§§



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaH§



*censuré*



Résultat :

----------


## Morgoth

Suite et fin :

Bombes au loin (traduction libre et non fidèle garantie) :



Indice, une bombe est cachée sur cette image :



Forcément, ça va moins bien marcher maintenant :



Mon train :'-( :



La DCA US est légèrement abusée  :tired:  :

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Une rare scène d'accouplement entre un D3A1 et un F-4 :
> 
> J'arrive§
> 
> http://uppix.net/6/e/d/030f64d898904...d44ea8f5tt.jpg
> 
> Ah tu le sens mon gros fuselage§§
> 
> http://uppix.net/7/f/9/27baff9049089...fea2e463tt.jpg
> ...


T'as fait un constat?

----------


## Morgoth

Non, barrière de la langue.  :Emo: 

---------- Post ajouté à 17h23 ----------

Changeons de front :

Sinon ça va chez vous ?



Idem :



OK, peut être un poil trop gros pour moi :



Reprenons les bonnes habitudes :

----------


## Dark Fread

Morgoth il va bientôt faire de l'origami avec des fuselages.

----------


## Morgoth

J'ai testé pour vous l'attaque de navires en mer de Crimée, peu concluant :













Amerrissage (ou presque ) :

----------


## Morgoth

Suite et fin :

Ça va faire mal (oh vrment?) :



Blindé  :Cigare:  :



Même une fois au sol les vils nazis tentent de me faire la peau :

----------


## silverragout

> Tu est au courant, que la version PC est une inferior version par rapport a Rayman Revolution (PS2) ?


Oui je know, mais don't forget que la PS2 version est sortie plus tard que le reste. Tu peux m'offrir une console avec le jeu si tu veux.  :;): 

On pourrait dire que Half-Life 1 est une inferior version par rapport à Black Mesa dans ce cas.

Tu know que la version PS1 est la moins good de tous ?

----------


## Morgoth

Allez, je vous laisse tranquille sur ces paysages enneigés :

----------


## DarzgL

> Qu'est ce qu'elle est trop bonne comme ça, c'est quand qu'elle enlève le bas ?


Kwa ? Lapin compris  ::O:

----------


## Sylvine

> Kwa ? Lapin compris


Ah, je suis pas le seul?

----------


## Anonyme2016

Oui parail, et pourtant, j'ai cherché des boobs partout.  ::sad::

----------


## Pluton

:Bave:  morgotte  ::love::

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Mass Effect.

----------


## Dorak

Trop d'avions sur cette page. Passons à la suivante.

----------


## Morgoth

Certes. OK. Qu'il en soit ainsi.

---------- Post ajouté à 18h41 ----------




> morgotte


J'ai pensé à toi.  :Bave:

----------


## Projet 154

Plus je vois les screens de Morgoth et plus ce jeu me fait envie  :tired: 
Est-il au jouable au pad 360? (Parce que la souris et le clavier, ça va être sportif.)

Et pour rester dans le sujet, un peu de Crysis, avec quelques bugs.


3 à 4 mètres d'eau, mais il flambe toujours...hum...


Même mort, il continue à servir la glorieuse et merveilleuse nation qu'est la grand Corée du Nord en servant d'éclairage d'ambiance.  ::P: 

WTF?! J'ai buté tout ses copains, et lui, il est tout calme, sans armes devant moi.

----------


## chenoir

> Plus je vois les screens de Morgoth et plus ce jeu me fait envie 
> Est-il au jouable au pad 360? (Parce que la souris et le clavier, ça va être sportif.)
> 
> Et pour rester dans le sujet, un peu de Crysis, avec quelques bugs.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c6f...7423afa7fd.jpg
> 3 à 4 mètres d'eau, mais il flambe toujours...hum...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/683...d7e08b6155.jpg
> ...



Jouer à un simulateur au pad c'est une hérésie (Y jour au clavier aussi d'ailleurs).

C'est baton de joie ou rien  :Cigare:

----------


## Froyok

Baybay, tay moche.


Deux magnifiques lousers qui m'accompagnent.


L'IA est quand même bien plus combative que dans Most Wanted.


Magnifique prise de virage... mais pas dans le bon sens (oui, j'ia mangé le mur).


On recommence donc.


Petite photo avec les flics, pour la frime.

----------


## Dorak

> C'est baton de joie ou rien


Donc tu joues la bite en main  :tired:  ?

----------


## Morgoth

> Jouer à un simulateur au pad c'est une hérésie (Y jour au clavier aussi d'ailleurs).
> 
> C'est baton de joie ou rien


J'ai un ami qui avait réussi à jouer à IL-2 au Pad. Par contre il ne m'a jamais montré comment ni raconté dans quelles conditions cela avait été possible. Le pauvre...  ::ninja::

----------


## Projet 154

> J'ai un ami qui avait réussi à jouer à IL-2 au Pad. Par contre il ne m'a jamais montré comment ni raconté dans quelles conditions cela avait été possible. Le pauvre...


Donc c'est possible, sous certaines conditions, mais possible.
Et tant pis si Chenoir voudra m'envoyer au bûcher après.  ::rolleyes:: 

Par contre, va falloir que j'attende un peu avant de l'acheter, j'ai terrorisé mon banquier.

----------


## Morgoth

De toute façon je suppose qu'après 37 crises de nerfs tu passeras à la caisse comme les autres.  ::ninja::

----------


## Canard WC

> http://uppix.net/2/9/4/d0774f5613587...d7c77f4att.jpg
> Baybay, tay moche.
> 
> http://uppix.net/0/5/5/86664b7a26b1d...62d9c8e3tt.jpg
> Deux magnifiques lousers qui m'accompagnent.


Comme ça fait trop cheap les cinématiques avec des acteurs incrustés dedans !
 ::|: 
Je ne savais pas qu'on voyait encore ça dans les jeux 'modernes', ça me rappelle les premiers jeux sur CD-ROM (Phantasmagoria par exemple) !

----------


## FreeliteSC

> Comme ça fait trop cheap les cinématiques avec des acteurs incrustés dedans !
> 
> Je ne savais pas qu'on voyait encore ça dans les jeux 'modernes', ça me rappelle les premiers jeux sur CD-ROM (Phantasmagoria par exemple) !



Perso, j'adore ça: comme dans Mechwarrior, ou dans wing commander  ::wub::

----------


## Valkyr

Ou C&C ?  ::P:

----------


## tim987

Ouais c'est faisable avec un pad360, je faisais même du flightsim' avec. C'est sûr, c'est beaucoup moins agréable qu'avec un bon 'stick, mais à défaut d'autre chose, c'est toujours mieux que le clavier et la souris.

----------


## ikarad

> Comme ça fait trop cheap les cinématiques avec des acteurs incrustés dedans !
> !


Pourtant c'est le quotidien de nombreux films américains qui ont des acteurs sur fond vert et où on les incruste dans des décors (star wars, james bond entres autres).

Moi je trouve ça au contraire très bien quand c'est très bien fait.
Un C&C 1 ou un red alert 1 avaient des vidéos très réussi. Idem pour un gabriel knight 2 ou un under a killing moon.

Après oui ça peut faire très cheap quand on regarde un red alert 3.

----------


## Enhor

Petit HS, j'voulais poster 2-3 screenshots, vous utilisez quoi pour redimensionner les images prises avec Fraps et les convertir en .jpg ? Si possibile quelque chose qui permette de faire ça par fournée ? Me semblait avoir lu un truc sur un tel logiciel sur ce topic, mais j'ai un peu la flemme de me tapper les 50 dernières pages voir si quelqu'un le mentionne.
Merci bien  :;):

----------


## znokiss

VSO image resizer. Pratique. Gratos.

----------


## Hazazel

Il me semble que XnView permet de faire ça aussi.

----------


## Froyok

> Il me semble que XnView permet de faire ça aussi.


Tout à fait.

Bon, *Twin sector* sinon :


L'écran de chargement.


Cinématique d'intro... heu, c'est une vrai cinématique ça ?


Paye ton balais dans le cul est tes dialogues à chier.


Magnifiques sous-titres... illisibles (et voix en anglais).


Fin de la cinématique avec un GlaDos version... gay !  ::lol:: 
Whoaw putain le doublage est immonde.


Ingame... Heu...



Bon après une heure de jeu, 10 morts, 10 chargements de 30 secondes après chaque mort, j'en ai marre. Putain c'est rigide, putain c'est mort (doublage à chier, aucuen ambiance), putain c'est n'imp (physique aux fraise). Houla, l'idée est sympa à la base, mais c'est tellement mal foutu que c'est injouable. Je vais aller chercher un trainer pour pas mourir déjà (tellement c'est gavant).
J'en oublis les énigmes concon et tiré par les cheveux, l'histoire bidon, et souvent on débarque dans une pièce sans savoir ni pourquoi, ni quoi faire. Le level design est vraiment à chier. Whoputaing ! ><

Ha oui, et puis on court tellement lentement que je me demande à quoi sert le bouton de marche.
Je vais aller foutre un coup d'enb sur tout ça, et j'espère que y'a des boobs, parce que la... y'a rien à récupérer.

----------


## Nicouse

Pour resizer des images, il y a un powertoy sous XP sinon.
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ertoySetup.exe

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/d...powertoys.mspx

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

> Oui je know, mais don't forget que la PS2 version est sortie plus tard que le reste. Tu peux m'offrir une console avec le jeu si tu veux. 
> 
> On pourrait dire que Half-Life 1 est une inferior version par rapport à Black Mesa dans ce cas.
> 
> Tu know que la version PS1 est la moins good de tous ?


Je dit juste ça au cas ou tu auras la console, car dans ce cas, c'est dommage de pas acheter le jeu qui est franchement pas cher.

----------


## Froyok

Encore heureux que ça ne rame pas... de trop !  ::O: 
30 fps en 1440*900 pour afficher... ça.

----------


## Frypolar

C'est quoi ta config ?

----------


## Enhor

Merci à tout le monde pour les infos. J'ai essayé VSO pour le moment, ça a l'air de le faire, je garde les autres sous le coude.

Et pour cette première série de screenshot de ma part, c'est une spéciale Brigitte Bardot.


Hmmmm, serait-ce une tortue que je vois-je là ? 


Mais oui, c'est une tortue.


Allez...


Casse toi la tortue !

Et puisque que je suis dans la série nos amis les bêtes, un peu de chasse :


Vais l'avoir !


Vous la voyez ? (attention faut des bons yeux)


Ah ah, j'l'ai eu  :B): 

Et pour le nom des jeux, Crysis puis The Hunter.

----------


## Froyok

> C'est quoi ta config ?


E4500 @ 3ghz
HD4850X2
Seven 64b
4go de ram

Bon bref, je suis passé à alpha prime, twin sector j'abandonne.

----------


## znokiss

> Tout à fait.
> 
> Bon, *Twin sector* sinon :
> 
> J'en oublis les énigmes concon et tiré par les cheveux,* l'histoire bidon*, et souvent on débarque dans une pièce sans savoir ni pourquoi, ni quoi faire. .


C'est surtout les niveaux qui le sont, vu qu'ils en sont remplis, de bidons...

----------


## Okxyd

> Merci à tout le monde pour les infos. J'ai essayé VSO pour le moment, ça a l'air de le faire, je garde les autres sous le coude.
> 
> Et pour cette première série de screenshot de ma part, c'est une spéciale Brigitte Bardot.
> 
> 
> Et pour le nom des jeux, Crysis puis The Hunter.


C'est Warhead ou vanilla ? N'empêche j'ai fait Warhead il y a 2 jours, il est quand même vachement mieux que le vanilla, je retire tout le mal que j'ai dit sur Crysis tellement j'ai pris mon pied.

----------


## Enhor

> C'est Warhead ou vanilla ? N'empêche j'ai fait Warhead il y a 2 jours, il est quand même vachement mieux que le vanilla, je retire tout le mal que j'ai dit sur Crysis tellement j'ai pris mon pied.


C'est le Crysis premier du nom, sans rien derrière. Faut que je teste Warhead, y'a des Coréens ? J'aime bien les Coréens dans Crysis, sont cons et bien amusants.

Et puisque qu'on est a parler de Crysis et d'animaux, et pour pas faire un HS complet : 

Huh ?  ::O:

----------


## tim987

Petite soirée avec les Gifr juste avant le débloquage de l'extension Arrowhead.

 

 

 

 

J - 2 .

----------


## znokiss

> Et puisque qu'on est a parler de Crysis et d'animaux, et pour pas faire un HS complet : 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2e6...680993d4a9.jpg
> Huh ?


Dis-donc, ça caille !

----------


## Enhor

> Dis-donc, ça caille !


Tu vas là et tu clique sur le bouton rouge s'il te plait...  :;): 

Sinon rien à voir mais tout aussi bon :


All Points Bulletin mais c'était la béta, donc bon...

----------


## Projet 154

Tiens, un pneu, en l'air...


Wait...J'ai vidé un chargeur, et je le remplace par un vide...


À droite c'est mon chef, en ghilie. À gauche, c'est un méchant ultranationaliste. Mais aucun des deux ne bronche. Tout va bien donc. Tchernobyl a vraiment des effets étranges sur les gens...


Han! Domenech joue au multi de CoD 4...

Même Bruce Lee.

Ce jeu est vraiment bugué par moments.

----------


## ziltoïd

C'est quoi le jeu Projet?

Un peu de Resident evil 5: sympathique, je regrette pas mon achat à 10 €.


Calins?



Est-ce que j'ai un truc dans l'œil?

----------


## Logan



----------


## Logan



----------


## Anonyme2016

Autant la première fournée est bien, autant la seconde est immonde  :Gerbe: .

----------


## Logan

C'est fait exprès, pour pas que vous pensiez que le jeu vaux le coup  avec la première fournée de screens  :B):

----------


## Sk-flown

> C'est quoi le jeu Projet?
> 
> Un peu de Resident evil 5: sympathique, je regrette pas mon achat à 10 €.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3f3...928e86dd92.jpg
> Calins?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3c4...3e7d0a9156.jpg
> 
> Est-ce que j'ai un truc dans l'œil?


Ah enfin un vrai jeu sur la coupe du monde de foot en afrique du sud.

----------


## chenoir

> Ah enfin un vrai jeu sur la coupe du monde de foot en afrique du sud.


Tu parles. C'est un jeu raciste, on y tue des noirs. Retournez donc jouer à des jeux qu'ils sont biens, des jeux ou on tue des blancs par millier (n'empêche ca m'aura particulièrement fait marrer cette histoire de charge des assocs anti racisme sur un jeu ou on tue des noirs, sans prendre en compte que ca va faire 25 ans de jeu vidéo qu'on a tué plus de blancs et d'asiatiques qu'il n'y a d'humains sur cette terre. C'est ca aussi l'égalité, pouvoir être tué virtuellement comme les autres  :B): )

----------


## Hazazel

Surtout que ce "débat" n'avait pas lieu d'être, le jeu se déroule en Afrique.

----------


## Froyok

Quelques bugs graphiques, mais le plaisir est toujours la :










Mon cochon d'amour !  :Emo: 





Franchement, ça a vachement bien vieillis.

----------


## Hereticus

> Quelques bugs graphiques, mais le plaisir est toujours la :
> 
> http://uppix.net/3/f/b/883b0b7d1135f...74a63024tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/c/1/0/1bf9379fae9de...4070d702tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/c/b/a/ec25024ac0844...096d3c47tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/c/0/d/725b42a9d130d...50500754tt.jpg
> ...


PFFF salopard ! Je vais devoir le re-installer maintenant c'est malin  ::(:  ::wub::  :^_^: 

Par contre tes screens sont un peu écrasés ...

----------


## Froyok

> PFFF salopard ! Je vais devoir le re-installer maintenant c'est malin 
> 
> Par contre tes screens sont un peu écrasés ...


Ouais le 16/10 à l'air pas super supporté.
Faut que je bidouille un peu.

En tout ça s'est lancé sans un seul crash sur un seven 64b !  ::lol::

----------


## Olipro

Garry's mod soirée RP Star Trek entre canards

Un vaisseau : 
Le USS Enterprise E classe Sovereign

Chacun avait un role :
- un pilote (Marn)
- un lieutenant commander chef scientifique (Nonok)
- un chef de la sécurité (Froggy)
- un conseiller (Raven)
- un officier en second qui prenait la place du capitaine quand celui ci était à son bureau (Satanae)
- un vulcain (il faut toujours un vulcain) (Terciperix)
- un chef ingénieur (Pichet goulu)
- et bien sûr un capitaine (moi même)

Arrivée du capitaine sur la passerelle


Where no one has gone before !


Un problème avec une console, Marn en pleine réparation


Une équipe visitant une base, avec parmi eux un caméraman qui retransmettait les images directement sur la passerelle (la classe ultime !)


Et un bon Resistance is Futile pour terminer

----------


## Linque

Quelques screens se SF 4, fraichement acheté :




SHOORYUKEN :


HADOKEN :


Chun Li :



Admirez les yeux de Blanka :

----------


## Projet 154

> C'est quoi le jeu Projet?


Call of Duty 4 : Modern Warfare (Oui j'aurais du le préciser en début de message, et pas écrit en acronyme au milieu d'une sombre phrase.)

----------


## Jean Pale

Killhouse en hardcore. Wait...

Et avec un m40 en plus !  ::o:

----------


## L'invité

> Ouais le 16/10 à l'air pas super supporté.
> Faut que je bidouille un peu.
> 
> En tout ça s'est lancé sans un seul crash sur un seven 64b !


Faut surtout enlever toutes les options forcés dans le panneau de config de ta carte graphique, genre l'antialiasing. Ca m'avait rajouté pas mal de bugs graphiques.

----------


## DarzgL

> C'est Warhead ou vanilla ? N'empêche j'ai fait Warhead il y a 2 jours, il est quand même vachement mieux que le vanilla, je retire tout le mal que j'ai dit sur Crysis tellement j'ai pris mon pied.


Ah ben moi je trouve le vanilla largement mieux que Warhead.

----------


## Hereticus

> Ouais le 16/10 à l'air pas super supporté.
> Faut que je bidouille un peu.
> 
> En tout ça s'est lancé sans un seul crash sur un seven 64b !


Je l'avais acheté a 1€ en promos je croix que s'était le noël d'il y a deux ans sur steam ... jamais installé mais à 1€ je pouvais pas passer à coté surtout que je l'avais fais étant plus jeune sur le pc d'un pote et j'avais adoré  ::): .

Moi aussi j'ai windows 7 64 bits et un écran 16/10 alors si tu trouves une solution ... je suis prenneur  ::wub:: 




> Garry's mod soirée RP Star Trek entre canards
> 
> Un vaisseau :
> Le USS Enterprise E classe Sovereign
> 
> Chacun avait un role :
> - un pilote (Marn)
> - un lieutenant commander chef scientifique (Nonok)
> - un chef de la sécurité (Froggy)
> ...


Attend , il y a moyen de JOUER dans le garry's mod ? ????




> Quelques screens se SF 4, fraichement acheté :


Très joli visuellement mais d'une difficulté incommensurable , en tout cas pour moi et ça m'a bien bourré  ::|:  ... si y a un tweak pour rendre le jeu plus facil peut-être que je re-tenterai ... :tired:

----------


## Olipro

> Attend , il y a moyen de JOUER dans le garry's mod ? ????


t'as raté ta vie  ::P:

----------


## Darkath

> Garry's mod soirée RP Star Trek entre canards
> 
> Un vaisseau : 
> Le USS Enterprise E classe Sovereign
> 
> Chacun avait un role :
> - un pilote (Marn)
> - un lieutenant commander chef scientifique (Nonok)
> - un chef de la sécurité (Froggy)
> ...


Capitaine Capitaine ! Regardez là sur l'écran ! ... Y'a rien !

----------


## Wyzima

Quelque images de CoP avec le mod reloaded !  ::wub::

----------


## Hereticus

> t'as raté ta vie


Le pire c'est que je l'avais acheté le garry's mod , dans sa version 9 ou qq chose comme ça ( par contre je sais pas si les upgrades de versions en versions sont gratos  ::huh::  )

----------


## Olipro

> Le pire c'est que je l'avais acheté le garry's mod , dans sa version 9 ou qq chose comme ça ( par contre je sais pas si les upgrades de versions en versions sont gratos  )


Si tu l'avais acheté, ça doit s'upgrader oui en effet.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Quelque images de CoP avec le mod reloaded ! 
> 
> http://www.hapshack.com/images/xrengiele.jpg
> 
> http://www.hapshack.com/images/xrengivzv.jpg
> 
> http://www.hapshack.com/images/xrengiodo.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



Y'a quelqu'un qui joue a mon mod ?  ::P:  ça fait plaisir  ::): 
Mais...comment ça se fait qu'il y a le Hud du casque...fusion avec le pack "immersion " de Fwouedd ?  ::huh::

----------


## Wyzima

> Y'a quelqu'un qui joue a mon mod ?  ça fait plaisir 
> Mais...comment ça se fait qu'il y a le Hud du casque...fusion avec le pack "immersion " de Fwouedd ?


Oui, j'ai rajouter quelque truc du mod "immersion" de Fwouedd  :;):

----------


## Aghora

> Capitaine Capitaine ! Regardez là sur l'écran ! ... Y'a rien !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/2a683d7...368d2603e3.jpg


 :^_^:  "J'essaie de mettre un peu de suspens..."

----------


## Belhoriann

> Oui, j'ai rajouter quelque truc du mod "immersion" de Fwouedd


J'ai fait pareil, ce fut un régal incroyable jusqu'à ce que le jeu refuse de lancer un script m'empêchant totalement de continuer le jeu. J'espère que tu n'aura pas ce problème.

----------


## Dorak

Plus de sang s'il vous plaît. Des impacts et des membres, aussi.

----------


## Pelomar

On se fait chier, je veux des screens de Morgoth  :Emo:

----------


## Khalimerot

> Quelques bugs graphiques, mais le plaisir est toujours la :
> 
> Franchement, ça a vachement bien vieillis.


Hum , tu as une version steam ou CD/DVD ? 
je viens de ressortir mes 3cd pour le réinstaller...seul problème sous seven 64bit , bah...l'install plante en fin de 3em cd   ::sad::

----------


## un lapin

Quelques screens, jeu avec beaaaucoup de défauts mais qui reste agréable par moment.

----------


## Froyok

> Hum , tu as une version steam ou CD/DVD ? 
> je viens de ressortir mes 3cd pour le réinstaller...seul problème sous seven 64bit , bah...l'install plante en fin de 3em cd


Steam.

----------


## Khalimerot

CACA NERVEUX !
m'énerve a me sucer le portefeuille en me faisant acheté les jeux 2 fois  ::|:

----------


## Say hello

> Quelques screens, jeu avec beaaaucoup de défauts mais qui reste agréable par moment.
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/e47e552...d097adba44.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/3c7e0ee...fe4e92acd5.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/2eda14c...329695cc08.jpg


Bienvenue dans la dimension City interactive.  :Bave:

----------


## Froyok

> CACA NERVEUX !
> m'énerve a me sucer le portefeuille en me faisant acheté les jeux 2 fois


http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1472652

Je t'invite à raconter tes déboires ici sinon, qu'on t'aide un peu !  :;): 
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=32082

----------


## Kamasa

Suite aux achats sur Steam :

Quelques courses bien arcades, bien violentes et bien rigolotes sur Flatout Ultime Carnage


Bien que de 2008, le jeu est encore visuellement viable, les décors sont quelque peu taillés à la serpe, mais avec la vitesse on ne fait pas vraiment gaffe 


Et les bagnoles (dans le mode Derby, en tout cas) sont vraiment sympa, on se croirait vraiment dans les années 70 devant une vieille série télé  ::):

----------


## Kamasa

Toujours "à cause" de Steam :

Un p'tit coup de…

…vu qu'il était à 4 € hier ça aurait été dommage de se priver.

La première mission nous fait revenir dans l'hôtel du premier film, dans lequel on remet un bordel pas possible


Les modélisations sont correctes et les dialogues sont dans la même veine que les films


Une petite poursuite aux basques d'un bonbon géant


3ème "mission", on se retrouve dans un autre lieu connu, la bibliothèque du premier film…


… que l'on saccagera comme des vandales  ::): 


Le jeu, en difficile, a certains passages bien chaud, mais jamais rien d'insurmontables quand on a pigé, et puis ça fait plaisir de retrouver les bouilles des Ghostbusters (y'en a d'autres, mais je les ai pas mis histoire que ça reste une surprise  :;):  )
Et ça reste très jouissif de foutre le boxon. Presque tout est destructible et avec les bruitages des films c'est vraiment sympa.

----------


## Morgoth

> On se fait chier, je veux des screens de Morgoth


IL-2 1946 en cours d'installation sur Vapeur. Ça va chier.

----------


## ikarad

Mon petit périple sur *Ravenloft 1*
Enfin j'ai trouvé le seuil


Mince, je me suis fait avoir


Enfin, ce maudit miroir est cassé


Je peux enfin parler au prêtre après l'avoir sortit de sa torpeur


Voici le cimetière et ces zombies et vampires (très dangereux car absorbent des niveaux)


Une jolie description

----------


## ikarad

Suite
Me voici dans la crypte pour sauver un chevalier.




Enfin voici ma fine équipe (guerrier, guerrier/clerc; guerrier/mage; mage)

----------


## Sylvine

> Bien que de 2008, le jeu est encore visuellement viable, les décors sont quelque peu taillés à la serpe, mais avec la vitesse on ne fait pas vraiment gaffe


Hola oui, c'est au moins la préhistoire du jeu vidéo.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## un lapin



----------


## Pelomar

> Hola oui, c'est au moins la préhistoire du jeu vidéo.


J'ai quand même l'impression qu'ils ont fait un petit lifting pour la version ultimate, parce que je me souviens pas que le 2 était aussi joli.

----------


## Anonyme2016

On peut s'amuser sur un jeu de snipe qui met les ennemis en surbrillance?  ::|:

----------


## ziltoïd

Après une tentative de destruction foirée par Loki-lefourbe-death, j'ai pris la tête et gagné la course sur le fil (pas de screen malheureusement).
Ici, un saut magnifique frisant perfection transcendante.

----------


## Sk-flown

> J'ai quand même l'impression qu'ils ont fait un petit lifting pour la version ultimate, parce que je me souviens pas que le 2 était aussi joli.


C'est le même avec du bloom marronasse dégueu next-gen, c'est tout, limite si je doit choisir je prends le 2.

----------


## lokideath

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/17d...944e84b514.jpg
> 
> Après une tentative de destruction foirée par Loki-lefourbe-death, j'ai pris la tête et gagné la course sur le fil (pas de screen malheureusement).
> Ici, un saut magnifique frisant perfection transcendante.


Ouais alors le jeu qui me fait respawn derrière le pont sans boost à 500m de mon point d'origine et dans le mauvais sens parce que j'ai fini mon saut sur une roue puis dans le décor, puis toi qui me fait je sais pas comment un takedown sur la ligne d'arrivée pour avoir exactement le même temps final que moi mais être devant, je dis CHEAT !
Spèce de fourbe  ::(:

----------


## ziltoïd

:Cigare: 
C'est clair que c'est limite, mais j'ai VAINCU§§§§

----------


## lokideath

T'as vaincu de rien du tout, le jeu est trop bête pour gérer les ex aequo, c'est tout  ::ninja:: .
Et puis ta voiture elle est toujours toute défoncée d'abord !

----------


## Wiltjay

> C'est le même avec du bloom marronasse dégueu next-gen, c'est tout, limite si je doit choisir je prends le 2.


J'ai le 2 et je ne reconnais aucune voiture des screens, celles là m'ont l'air bien plus inspirées de la réalité (on peu reconnaitre une Camaro, une Pontiac GTX...).

----------


## Sk-flown

> J'ai le 2 et je ne reconnais aucune voiture des screens, celles là m'ont l'air bien plus inspirées de la réalité (on peu reconnaitre une Camaro, une Pontiac GTX...).


On t'as pas expliqué qu'ici personne ne me contredis, personne!!!

 :tired:

----------


## Wiltjay

> On t'as pas expliqué qu'ici personne ne me contredis, personne!!!


non.




Et pour pas être HS, un screen de NBA 2K10 :

----------


## Morgoth

IL-2 1946 :

Mon piège est scindé en deux par la vilaine DCA.





Heureusement avant de faire des choses HC avec la terre je vois que mes bombes ont fait mouche :



Crash en quatre temps (v2) :

Le souffle m'a soufflé (l0l) :









Ze suite arrives

----------


## ziltoïd

Y a l'air d'avoir une tonne de mission dans ce jeu  ::P: .

----------


## Morgoth

Le cockpit d'un Bf-110 parce qu'il le vaut bien (et beau) :



Cette image mérite une explication : je suis parvenu à toucher gravement le B-17 de gauche, et soudain, un autre B-17 est venu et est entré en collision avec le premier, conclusion, deux pour le prix des munitions venues à bout d'un.





Problème Bombardier ?

----------


## DarzgL

Morgoth tes screens sont priceless.

----------


## Genchou

Morgoth, l'homme qui me fera acheter IL2 grâce à des screens  ::O:

----------


## KiwiX

Et encore, vous avez jamais jouer avec lui à des jeux de navions. Priceless, aussi  ::ninja::  D'ailleurs, on se refait quand du WoP ?

----------


## Raddi

> Morgoth tes screens sont priceless.


Bah c'est toujours les mêmes  :tired:

----------


## ziltoïd

Ouais y a toujours des avions dessus, on veut des boobs  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Dark Fread

> Ouais y a toujours des avions dessus


Ou ce qu'il en reste  ::ninja::

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Je me demande encore, comment les joueurs de simu d'avions, font pour s'identifier a un bout de métal aérodynamique.

----------


## Froyok

> Je me demande encore, comment les joueurs de simu d'avions, font pour s'identifier a un bout de métal aérodynamique.


 :ouaiouai:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Je me demande encore, comment les joueurs de simu d'avions, font pour s'identifier a un bout de métal aérodynamique.


Tu te poses vraiment des questions absurdes.  :tired:  
Et je suis poli  ::ninja:: 

*Half Life²*


Blablabla, Mr Freeman.

----------


## Morgoth

Ça passe ou ça passe.





Bon, presque :



J'y laisse la mitrailleuse ventrale :

----------


## ziltoïd

Deux vues de Just cause 2 que je trouve franchement mignon:

----------


## Darkath

> Deux vues de Just cause 2 que je trouve franchement mignon:


Il est mignon mais il est un tout petit peu chiant

----------


## ziltoïd

A petite dose, ça passe bien. Mais ouais, faut pas s'attendre à un truc qui se renouvelle constamment, c'est certain.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

> Tu te poses vraiment des questions absurdes.  
> Et je suis poli 
> 
> *Half Life²*
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9f8...49cdf2a894.jpg
> Blablabla, Mr Freeman.


Non mais franchement, dans un RPG , on est censé être un truc qui est vivant, mais dans une simu, on est un ensemble de métaux, se dirigeant tout seul, et donc ayant une conscience ? encore je comprendrai pour un vaisseau, ou ils aurait tous un ensemble de neurones électroniques, mais un avion de la seconde guerre mondiale, se dirigeant comme ça, sachant attaquer, et ayant une conscience ? . ::huh::

----------


## Froyok

> Non mais franchement, dans un RPG , on est censé être un truc qui est vivant, mais dans une simu, on est un ensemble de métaux, se dirigeant tout seul, et donc ayant une conscience ? encore je comprendrai pour un vaisseau, ou ils aurait tous un ensemble de neurones électroniques, mais un avion de la seconde guerre mondiale, se dirigeant comme ça, sachant attaquer, et ayant une conscience ? .


"Y'a t'il un pilote dans l'avion ?"

----------


## Aleas

> Non mais franchement, dans un RPG , on est censé être un truc qui est vivant, mais dans une simu, on est un ensemble de métaux, se dirigeant tout seul, et donc ayant une conscience ? encore je comprendrai pour un vaisseau, ou ils aurait tous un ensemble de neurones électroniques, mais un avion de la seconde guerre mondiale, se dirigeant comme ça, sachant attaquer, et ayant une conscience ? .


Il n'est évidement pas venu à ton esprit (passablement dérangé on dirait  :tired: ) que si identification il y a elle se fait par rapport au *pilote* de l'appareil ?


A moins qu'on ne m'ait caché qu'en fait...depuis la deuxième guerre mondiale il n'y a que des drones qui combattent dans nos cieux (azurs).  ::huh::  ::O:  ::mellow:: 

Exemple : comme ça je suis pas HS en plus !

Ça c'est qu'on poste sur un fofo, c'est-à-dire une image d'avion !


Et ça c'est ce qu'on voit quand on joue.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

> Il n'est évidement pas venu à ton esprit (passablement dérangé on dirait ) que si identification il y a elle se fait par rapport au *pilote* de l'appareil ?
> 
> 
> A moins qu'on ne m'ait caché qu'en fait...depuis la deuxième guerre mondiale il n'y a que des drones qui combattent dans nos cieux (azurs).


J'ai déja vu un pilote et un co-pilote dans un concorde, mais j'ai jamais vu un pilote dans une cabine de JV.
Quoi que, il y a vraiment eu des pilotes lors de la seconde guerre mondiale, c'est pas certain, car j'ai jamais vu de pilote piloter un avion pendant la seconde guerre mondiale.

----------


## Morgoth

J'y comprends plus rien là.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Petite fournée de Mirror's Edge, ça faisait longtemps.
Quel jeu magnifique  ::wub::

----------


## Dark Fread

Y'a-t-il du roleplay pour sauver la simu ? :3

Allons allons les enfants, ne nous égarons pas :  


S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl, des environnements à forte teneur en jovialité.

----------


## Hazazel

> Petite fournée de Mirror's Edge, ça faisait longtemps.
> Quel jeu magnifique 
> 
> http://uppix.net/0/7/6/8e85f87269a34...45a79cf0tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/7/5/a/1ac09c16bc7f0...31d4ab08tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/a/a/4/cc3586d05b009...34f77eb9tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/3/5/3/ac4698b9967c1...8e966d35tt.jpg


J'ai hâte d'avoir la config qui me permettra de le faire tourner!  ::wub::

----------


## Dorak

Mirror's Edge, best game ever, best graphics ever, best body awarness ever  :Cigare: 

Crysorz c'est de la vieille merde immonde à côté  :Cigare:

----------


## KiwiX

> mais dans une simu, on est un ensemble de métaux, *se dirigeant tout seu*l


Ah ouais, t'as jamais joués à une simu toi, ça se voit  ::):

----------


## Aleas

> J'ai déja vu un pilote et un co-pilote dans un concorde, mais j'ai jamais vu un pilote dans une cabine de JV.
> Quoi que, il y a vraiment eu des pilotes lors de la seconde guerre mondiale, c'est pas certain, car j'ai jamais vu de pilote piloter un avion pendant la seconde guerre mondiale.




Dernier message à flood promis  ::ninja::

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

le chat est pousser par un melon d'eau d'un lac
La photo ne permet pas de voir, quelqu'un aurait lancer le melon sur le chat, qui serait en train de tomber dans le lac, poussé par le melon.

----------


## Morgoth

C'est de la bonne j'ai l'impression.

----------


## Froyok

> le chat est pousser par un melon d'eau d'un lac
> La photo ne permet pas de voir, quelqu'un aurait lancer le melon sur le chat, qui serait en train de tomber dans le lac, poussé par le melon.


 ::XD::  Je veux gouter à ta drogue !

----------


## ziltoïd

Quel rapport entre le fait que le chat pousse un melon hors du lac et le fait que l'argument soit non-valide?

----------


## Froyok

> Quel rapport entre le fait que le chat pousse un melon hors du lac et le fait que l'argument soit non-valide?


http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/your-argument-is-invalid


Revenons aux screenshoots maintenant.

----------


## Okxyd

> Quel rapport entre le fait que le chat pousse un melon hors du lac et le fait que l'argument soit non-valide?


 :tired:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Quel rapport entre le fait que le chat pousse un melon hors du lac et le fait que l'argument soit non-valide?


'tain mais c'est évident  ::huh:: 

Non non non c'est pas moi qui flood, m'sieur : 


Les jolies colonies de vacanceuuuuh...
Stalker SHoC - Complete Mod 2009

----------


## NeoOoeN

Faut pas chercher à le comprendre hein.


Sinon j'suis à deux doigts de réinstaller IL2 aussi... Va falloir arrêter avec les screens.

----------


## Genchou

> Quel rapport entre le fait que le chat pousse un melon hors du lac et le fait que l'argument soit non-valide?


Toi t'es le genre de personne avec qui on rigole beaucoup quand on fait la blague de la voiture bleue qui entre dans un tunnel et ressort verte.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Stalker avec mon Mod, encore en Beta mais je balance la prochaine release très bientôt, avis aux possesseurs de Configs *Très* musclés !  ::ninja::

----------


## Clear_strelok

Suite

----------


## Clear_strelok

Suite et fin:

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Projet 154

J'ai enfin pu tester ce mod (seulement la map sur l'astéroïde), mais au clavier c'est très très limite.  ::|: 
Ça reste jouable, mais il vaut mieux un pad.

Sinon il envoie du pâté.  :;):

----------


## Edell

*Mortal Online*

Morin Khur un après midi de soleil.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> J'ai enfin pu tester ce mod (seulement la map sur l'astéroïde), mais au clavier c'est très très limite. 
> Ça reste jouable, mais il vaut mieux un pad.
> 
> Sinon il envoie du pâté.


Bah c'est un jeu qui se joue au clavier + Joystick et pas au Pad, hérétique va !  ::):

----------


## Khalimerot

j'avais encore jamais vu ce genre d'annotation sous steam...c'est nouveau ou bien???

----------


## Froyok

> http://uppix.net/8/e/6/064f2c709496e...0a848182tt.jpg
> j'avais encore jamais vu ce genre d'annotation sous steam...c'est nouveau ou bien???


Non c'est la depuis le début des promos.

----------


## SiGarret

> Suite et fin:
> Screens du mod pour Stalker


C'est super beau, mais c'est tellement exigeant en ressources que rien que les screens font freezer mon ordi.

 ::ninja::

----------


## silverragout

*SWAT 4* c'est...

...des hommes viriles.


...de la destruction de propriétés.


...de la tragédie.


Ca vaut pas des humains ces idiots.

----------


## Kamicaz

Il est là, il est beau le bel Optimus.



L'ambiance graphique est vraiment sympas.



En taule les Autobots.



Ca sens le head-shot là.



Optimus rigole plus.



Tu la sens ma hache énergétique ?



Oh la grosse bêbête qui veut me faire du mal.

----------


## Kamicaz

Quel beau gosse cet Optimus.



Des boss qui sont bien gros.  :Bave:

----------


## Pelomar

Hop là.



Hop là  :Cigare:  (On y voit que dalle, j'ai balancé le type par dessus la rambarde. Splinter cell Chaos Theory of course)

----------


## Dyce

Il reste vraiment beau le STALKER....j'espere que STEAM va proposer une pack promo pour les soldes :reve:

----------


## Canard WC

The Sims 3 !!!
On s'éclate bien sur ce jeu si on le prend au second degré !
Mon perso, toute ressemblance avec un comique anglais désopilant et stupide est parfaitement voulue !

----------


## Logan

> Mon perso, toute ressemblance avec un comique anglais désopilant et stupide est parfaitement voulue !


Benny Hill ?  ::ninja::

----------


## kayl257

> Benny Hill ?


Roh l'edit de fourbe!
Remets Courtemanche que tout le monde connaisse tes gouts (et le fait que tu confondes GB et Canada...)

----------


## Logan

Désolé Monsieur, mais je n'ai aucune idée de ce dont vous parlez. Vous avez bu, vraisemblablement.


 ::siffle::

----------


## Darkath

>

----------


## zwzsg

En récupérant une tête d'alien me demandant d'exploser dix voitures au bazooka depuis un toit, j'ai pour la première fois fait monter mon niveau d'étoile à six, et là j'ai vu, après le FBI, l'armée débarquer. Avec des tanks!



Evidemment, j'en ai voulu un. En tatonnant un peu, j'ai trouvé une méthode fiable pour faire monter sans risque mon niveau d'étoile: Un lieu avec deux coeurs et un mur par dessus lequel balancer des grenades:



Mais bon, même si faire venir l'armée en fin de compte c'est relativement facile, pour choper un tank fait sortir de son trou, éviter les camions lancés à toute allure, convaincre un pilote de tank d'ouvrir sa porte, éviter les balles de M16 qui tuent en une rafale, entrer dans un tank sans se faire arrêter à l'arrêt, etc... J'ai bien galéré et puis finalement:



Je fais tout péter rien qu'en touchant!



Je ne crains plus rien:



Dans mon tank.

----------


## zwzsg

Par contre, c'est chaud de trouver cinq étoiles pour ramener le niveau de la police au calme. Surtout qu'il est un peu lent le tank. Mais bon, enfin, j'y arrive. Je rentre chez moi. Je gare, en marche arrière. Et là, c'est le drame: Je l'explose contre le pilier.



On voit pas très bien, mais il tout cramé le tank.

Du coup, tel un joueur ayant gagné sa première partie de roulette, je réessaye depuis une semaine de voler un tank. J'ai peaufiné ma technique, et maintenant j'y arrive presque une fois sur quatre:



Et voilà le travail:



Moi et mon tank:




Voili-voilou, si vous êtes sage je vous posterais des screens de Red Dead Redemption quand j'y jouerais en 2025.

----------


## poseidon8500

C'est quel GTA ? le IV ?

----------


## Logan

Non, le 1er, qui est gratos.

----------


## zwzsg

Le 3, que j'ai payé.

----------


## znokiss

> Non, le 1er, qui est gratos.


 ::huh:: 
On a pas du jouer au même premier GTA, alors. Le mien, il ressemble à ça : 



Et le tank, dans GTA 2, c'est plutôt ça :

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Le jeu est plus beau que San Andreas, mais faut pas oublier que la ville est miniscule dans GTA 3

----------


## Logan

> On a pas du jouer au même premier GTA, alors. Le mien, il ressemble à ça :


Non mais c'était une blague, pour rebondir sur le fait que le gars se demandait si c'était le 4, malgré la gueule des screenshots, alors j'ai répondu que c'était le 1er, pour remonter encore plus loin que le 3 niveau graphisme, et donc faire une blague pas drôle.

Promis, je te laisse à nouveau faire des :zno:, je suis pas à ton niveau, je l'admets.  ::O:

----------


## poseidon8500

> (...) pour rebondir sur le fait que le gars se demandait si c'était le 4, malgré la gueule des screenshots, (...)


 :tired:  :tired:  :tired:  N'ayant pas joué au 4,ni au 3 comment aurai-je pu deviner ? :tired:  :tired:  :tired: 

Un voisin m'avait passé un temps le 2 et plus tard, j'ai acheté Vice City et San Andreas mais je n'en ai pas acheté d'autres.

P.S. Même si tu ne connais pas mon prénom, tu peux au moins m'appeler par mon pseudo plutôt que "le gars"  ::|: .

----------


## Logan

Hey ho, calmos avec tes messages tout pleins de smileys qui font peur *poseidon8500*, rien de péjoratif ni d'insultes dans "le gars", ni sur le fait que tu n'ai pas reconnu les screens.  ::O: 

Et puis c'est la faute à zwzsg, il avait qu'à mettre le nom du jeu, va t'en prendre à lui merde ! :balance:

----------


## Aghora

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d14...372840479f.jpg


Avec le gros moment de stress où faut pas se faire voir, éliminer les gardes silencieusement sinon...mission foutue...et après faut courir après le méchant.

----------


## Darkath

> Hey ho, calmos avec tes messages tout pleins de smileys qui font peur *poseidon8500*, rien de péjoratif ni d'insultes dans "le gars", ni sur le fait que tu n'ai pas reconnu les screens. 
> 
> Et puis c'est la faute à zwzsg, il avait qu'à mettre le nom du jeu, va t'en prendre à lui merde ! :balance:


Espèce de sale gars  :tired:   :tired:   :tired:

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

:tired:  :tired:  :tired:  :tired:   :tired:  :tired:  :tired:  :tired:

----------


## Say hello

> On a pas du jouer au même premier GTA, alors. Le mien, il ressemble à ça : 
> 
> http://images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/87425_gta.jpg
> 
> Et le tank, dans GTA 2, c'est plutôt ça : 
> 
> http://www.mobygames.com/images/i/40/27/181977.jpeg





> Non mais c'était une blague, pour rebondir sur le fait que le gars se demandait si c'était le 4, malgré la gueule des screenshots, alors j'ai répondu que c'était le 1er, pour remonter encore plus loin que le 3 niveau graphisme, et donc faire une blague pas drôle.
> 
> Promis, je te laisse à nouveau faire des :zno:, je suis pas à ton niveau, je l'admets.


Zno il a pas l'habitude de reconnaitre l'humour drôle.. znokiss quoi.  :tired:   :tired:  :tired:  :tired:  :tired:  :tired:

----------


## Logan

> Espèce de sale gars


Mon nom c'est *Logan*, t'entends ???  :tired: 

Bon, sinon, 2 screens que j'ai retrouvé au fin fond de mon disque dur.

Un joli bug sur une partie multi de CoD4.




Un magnifique double cut en même temps avec un pote sur CoD 2, et sans vocal  :Cigare:

----------


## tim987

Pas mal le cou de giraffe pour voir par dessus les murs.

----------


## Nicouse

Je savais bien qu'il était louche cet engrais pour mon cactus  :tired: 
Heureusement j'avais un briquet sous la main  ::ninja::

----------


## Okxyd

> http://www.nicouzouf.com/jep/hl_tmb.jpg
> 
> Je savais bien qu'il était louche cet engrais pour mon cactus 
> Heureusement j'avais un briquet sous la main



Rah punaise, le seul passage de ma vie dans un jeu vidéo où j'ai été bloqué pendant plus de 3h, je trouvais pas la trappe  ::cry::  !

----------


## Froyok

> /!\ Home Made Patched : ce qui suit à été patché afin d'afficher au mieux les textures, si celle-ci sont dégueulasse, rien à faire, cela ne viens pas de la compresison mais bel et bien du fait que la texture est hideuse. /!\



Débarquement allié ! Heu...
Bon crash d'hélicoptère, c'est pas plus mal, mon coéquipier avait une salle tête.
A première vue, cette scène est hideuse, mais de plus prêt ça fourmille de détails, graphiquement c'est réussi en fait. Fouillis et cohérent.


Exemple de ce que j'explique juste avant : peut d'objets, mais un design vraiment cohérent. Je prends un sacré plaisirs à découvrir tout ça.


Post-Incendie, je viens de sauver un chercheur, que je dépose devant la statue de Staline. je suis actuellement dans le passé.
Soudain je reviens dans le présent : en sauvant cet homme j'ai changé les évènement, ce n'est plus staline qui se dresse, mais le professeur que j'ai sauvé !
Des idées toutes connes comme ça, sur le fonctionne du temps, qui se voient graphiquement, ça émoustille.


La statue en question, dans le présent modifié.


Le petit village... paisible... ou pas.


Un mon fidèle revolver boosté au E99, l'élément qui est à l'origine de tout, y comprit la singularité. On apprend tout ceci par le biais de mémo, note, et films d'époque.


La cantine de l'école. Ou il faisait bon temps pour les élèves qui servaient de cobayes...


Je vais sortir la moumoute en cuir américain, le rouge communiste ne réchauffe pas assez sous la pluie.

----------


## Froyok

Je en spoilerais rien sur la séquence, même si elle n'a rien d'exceptionnel : je tiens seulement à remercier le vieux monsieur pour avoir décendu mon coéquipier, celui-ci n'était pas foutu de causer en même temps que ces lèvres. Et puis il était bête.


[Intermède ou je joue en oubliant de screenshoter]



Même les plantes sont bourrées de E99, on voit même ces sortent de sangsues sortir du sol.


Le gaaaaants ! Le teeeeemps ! #bave#


Soucis du détails...


...même lors de la réparation.



Et voilà pour cette session.



En normal (niveau 2/3) la difficulté n'est pas bien grande en tout cas.

----------


## lokideath

Tiens du marron d'Unreal Engine, ca faisait longtemps.

----------


## Froyok

> Tiens du marron d'Unreal Engine, ca faisait longtemps.


A part le bloom un peu trop poussé par endroit, ça reste très correct sinon.
Rien d'exceptionnel niveau tons et coloris, c'est du déjà vu, mais réussi au moins.

[EDIT] En texture hideuses ont à ça par exemple :

----------


## Slayertom

Arma 2 : Arrowhead

On ferme la bouche quand on meurt, merci.


Les amazones françaises


Je ne tire pas si tu tire pas ok ? *BANG*


Le pire ennemi du joueur de BC2, le lance roquette.


Un soldat us un poil énervé a cause de la grenade que je lui ai lancé.


Après avoir repoussé l'invasion de zombies, Zoey s'est engagé dans l'armée fr.

----------


## znokiss

> Zno il a pas l'habitude de reconnaitre l'humour drôle.. znokiss quoi.


Non mais moi aussi c'était de l'humour, c'est vous qui captez rien...  ::ninja::

----------


## Hereticus

> Par contre, c'est chaud de trouver cinq étoiles pour ramener le niveau de la police au calme. Surtout qu'il est un peu lent le tank. Mais bon, enfin, j'y arrive. Je rentre chez moi. Je gare, en marche arrière. Et là, c'est le ...


GTA 3 c'est la version steam ? Tu ne sais pas si il est compatible avec les mods si c'est le cas ?

----------


## JulLeBarge

Pas fan des images de Singularity, ça reste quand même assez moche niveau textures et ça gache un peu tout. Le 2ème screen par exemple est franchement moche, non ?

----------


## Olipro

> Pas fan des images de Singularity, ça reste quand même assez moche niveau textures et ça gache un peu tout. Le 2ème screen par exemple est franchement moche, non ?


 Explications sur le phénomène

----------


## francou008

> Explications sur le phénomène


Loupé 



> /!\ Home Made Patched : ce qui suit à été  patché afin d'afficher au mieux les textures, si  celle-ci sont dégueulasse, rien à faire, cela ne viens pas de la  compresison mais bel et bien du fait que la texture est hideuse. /!\

----------


## Billoute

> Explications sur le phénomène


Il ne faut pas chercher plus loin les raisons : l'unreal Engine est doté d'une fonction de streaming des textures, et la modif se contente simplement d'augmenter le débit maximum autorisé pour le streaming.

Bien entendu, c'est une fonction taillée sur mesure pour les consoles qui doivent charger les textures très lourdes directement depuis le DVD/BR afin d'économiser la RAM....et que les devs ne semblent même pas avoir pris la peine de désactiver/optimiser pour les PC gavés de RAM vidéo.

Mais cela ne touche pas que les productions obscures telles un Singularity, rappelez vous Mass Effect premier du nom, victime du même problème. heureusement corrigé sur PC par la suite, mais ceux qui y ont joué sur bobox s'en souviennent encore.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Loupé


En effet, je parlais bien des textures correctement chargées, qui sont ratées pour la plupart à mon goût

----------


## Az'

Ouais bon, les textures encore c'est juste un détail face à la gerbe de couleurs et de lumière.  :tired:

----------


## Chedaa

Age of Conan : Rise of the Kong

Manque une jeune vierge blonde attachée aux piliers et on s'y croirait ::): 





(j'ai pas trouvé de tof de celui avec jessica lange ..  ::(:  )

----------


## Euklif

> Du coup, tel un joueur ayant gagné sa première partie de roulette, je réessaye depuis une semaine de voler un tank. J'ai peaufiné ma technique, et maintenant j'y arrive presque une fois sur quatre. Et voilà le travail.


Ce que je trouve bien, c'est que tu n'as pas cédé et l'as fait à la régulière jusqu'au bout ^^

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Ce que je trouve bien, c'est que tu n'as pas cédé et l'as fait à la régulière jusqu'au bout ^^
> [Belles images]



Sega Rally j'ai essayé d'y jouer jusqu'à ce que je comprenne que mon volant n'était pas reconnu...

----------


## Hereticus

> Après avoir repoussé l'invasion de zombies, Zoey s'est engagé dans l'armée fr.
> http://uppix.net/b/f/7/c1699520ee3ea...40e4fa0att.jpg


Femsoldat.equipment = towel
Femsoldat.goto kitchen

Fixed

 ::P:

----------


## KosmiK01

Vite c'est le début des soldes ! 


C'est toujours aussi beau  ::wub:: 


Le level-design de cette map est vraiment sympa.




Vite il est en train d'écrire, je vais me le faire  :B):

----------


## Euklif

> Sega Rally j'ai essayé d'y jouer jusqu'à ce que je comprenne que mon volant n'était pas reconnu...


Quelle idée de pas être pauvre aussi  ::ninja::  
Plus sérieusement, vu le gameplay, c'est pas super indispensable en fait. Par contre, j'pense qu'il serait temps que je me prenne une manette ^^.




> C'est toujours aussi beau


C'est encore plus jolie sans le sens urbain  ::ninja:: 

 


Spoiler Alert! 


Il manquait la neige tout à l'heure  ::ninja::

----------


## Wiltjay

Il est vraiment pas crade ce Sega Rally dis moi!!
Niveau gameplay c'est comment? 100% arcade comme les premiers?

----------


## KosmiK01

> C'est encore plus jolie sans le sens urbain


J'ai toujours joué sans le sens urbain moi monsieur  :B): , les grue sont toujours rouges qu'il soit actif ou pas.

----------


## Euklif

> J'ai toujours joué sans le sens urbain moi monsieur , les grue sont toujours rouges qu'il soit actif ou pas.


C'est donc pour ça que je le trouvais pas sur le premier screen ^^ C'est marrant, j'me souvenais pas que les grues étaient rouge. Va falloir que je le refasse un de ces quatres...




> Il est vraiment pas crade ce Sega Rally dis moi!!
> Niveau gameplay c'est comment? 100% arcade comme les premiers?


Du 100% arcade, savonette staïle. Comme les premiers en somme. Mais attention, ça fait lontemps que j'ai pas retouché ces fameux épisodes et j'en ai un souvenir très flou, surtout que c'était sur arcade avec le volant doté du retour de force. Rien à voir avec ma pratique actuelle au clavier ^^ En revanche, histoire que tu sois prévenu, le jeu rend très bien en screen mais il souffre d'une distance d'affichage des éléments assez médiocre et c'est assez visible en jeu vu toutes les touffes d'herbes que l'on est amené à croiser (tu peux même t'en faire une idée sur le screen qui va suivre). J'ai désactiver aussi le hud parce qu'il mange trop l'image à mon gout et à moins d'être fou, c'est un facteur d'embellissement pour à peu près tout le monde... Mais il parait qu'une image vaut mieux qu'un long discours :

----------


## Froyok

Ce petit coin est...  :Bave: ... Musique d'ambiance douce et inquiétante, cet orange doux, avec la bave sur le mur qui s'agite lentement... raaah...


Un effet sympa qui permet de voir des bribes du passé.


La gare. Je me rapproche de la tour (et de la fin du jeu ?).


Reconstruction d'un train.


Un bosse ultrachiant et ultradur... Sans compter que la bulle bouclier qui arrête le temps n'a aucun effet.


Return to the past...


Ambiance... Ambiance...

----------


## DarzgL

Ben moi quand je vois ces screens je trouve qu'il y a quand même une ambiance bien gérée dans ce jeu, au moins au niveau graphique (vive le blur pour cacher l'éventuelle laideur des textures).

----------


## Dorak

Moi je trouve que c'est de l'UE3, et que ça se voit, trop. Beaucoup trop.

----------


## Say hello

> http://uppix.net/d/9/5/2ca773ab63571...25b628e8tt.jpg
> Ambiance... Ambiance...



 ::huh::

----------


## Okxyd

> http://www.dvdactive.com/images/revi...005/11/ff2.jpg


Refresh

----------


## lokideath

Je dirais même vide le cache.

----------


## Froyok

> http://www.dvdactive.com/images/revi...005/11/ff2.jpg




"Dude, active !"  :^_^:

----------


## Say hello

> http://www.dvdactive.com/images/revi...005/11/ff2.jpg





> Refresh





> Je dirais même vide le cache.


Voila voila..

----------


## Froyok

> Voila voila..
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7ab...13603f1ec3.jpg


Graphiquement c'est ça, mais après ce sont juste des plantes mutantes, rien de plus.

----------


## znokiss

> Voila voila..
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7ab...13603f1ec3.jpg


Mais...mais.. c'est un... une...  ::o:

----------


## Pluton

C.H.I.B.R.E. vaincra §

----------


## vindhler

The Void :

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Mais...mais.. c'est un... une...


La masturbation du futur.

Elle aussi, sera en 3D

----------


## silverragout

> La masturbation du futur.
> 
> Elle aussi, sera en 3D


Elle l'est déjà en 3D mais faut pas regarder les films pour ça.  ::siffle::

----------


## Valkyr

> Elle l'est déjà en 3D mais faut pas regarder les films pour ça.


Sinon, ceci peut arriver  :tired:

----------


## Ormindo

Dungeons&Dragons online : Eberron unlimited. Update 5

Cette mise à jour a pas mal de défauts, mais des bons cotés.

Plus :
#Un théâtre géré par des PNJs
#Un théâtre créé rien que pour les RPs
#Quelques améliorations graphiques
#Les changements climatiques partout (il ne pleuvait pas partout avant)+des orages maintenant
#Euh, rien de plus.

Moins :
#PLEINS de nerfs. Beaucoup beaucoup. Certaines classes en ont pris un gros coup.
#L'arrivée des bateaux volants pour les guildes. Certes, c'est beau, mais maintenant y'a des GROSSES tours qui envahissent tout le jeu. Elles font partie des plus grands bâtiments du jeu et ne sont pas vraiment belles.
#Encore pire, les guildes ont des niveaux maintenant. Et ENCORE encore pire, certains objets lootés peuvent avoir un emplacement pour des gemmes de guilde (pour des bonus)... Ce qui demande un level minimum de guilde (généralement assez haut), et ce qui fusille les loups solitaires (comme moi). Oh, trop bien, un arc composite qui bannit les démons ! Ah merde, il faut une guilde de niveau 45...

Bon. J'arrête de râler. Je mets des screens (et je montre pas les trucs nuls)


Le théâtre pour RP :












Mon p'tit bateau sur'l'cieeeel:


Un truc qui vole:


Un bateau volant :

----------


## vindhler

Un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes, pour changer :

Le calme avant la tempête.


BOOM! HEADSHOT!


BOOM! HEADSHOT! (bis)




Fallait pas faire chier Sam...


"The one who owns
A minigun
Fears not."  ::wub:: 



(Serious Sam HD)

----------


## Dolcinni

> Mais...mais.. c'est un... une...


... saucisse ! Voici une screen de saucisse !


(GTA IV : The Ballad of Gay Tony)

----------


## Froyok

"*Un* screen."

----------


## ziltoïd

Une capture d'écran, c'est correct hein.
J'sais pas pourquoi on dit "un" d'ailleurs.

----------


## Anonyme1023

Un Imprime Ecran.

Screenshot est un mot masculin. (On dit bien "Un shot" et pas "Une shot". Et "Un écran" pour "A screen")

----------


## Say hello

Screenshot est un mot anglais, et ne définit ni une personne physique ni une chose personnifiée, c'est donc neutre, donc "it", donc démerdez vous maintenant.

----------


## lokideath

On dit une image.

----------


## Plopman

Retrouvé dans les tréfonds de mon disque dur (S.TA.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat) :



Et sinon, pour le débat, on dit "un" shot (de vodka, etc.), donc c'est "un" screenshot.

----------


## Xùn

SW The Force Unleashed:

----------


## Darkath

Olol trop bien d'essayer de savoir si c'est un ou une alors que 90% des mots anglais sont neutres !

----------


## KiwiX

> Olol trop bien d'essayer de savoir si c'est un ou une alors que 90% des mots anglais sont neutres !


On est en France, on s'en fout. :chauvin:

----------


## ziltoïd

Avant


Pendant

Après

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Gauche pour mort... Mais ça veut rien dire  :tired:  Rayvise ton english §

----------


## ziltoïd

C'est vrai? Heureusement que t'es là pour me le rappeler  :tired: .

----------


## gripoil

J'sais pas qui a dis que c'était l'enfer Metro 2033, avec tous ces gens qui se mettent pile poil devant les sources de lumières.

 
 


Ah ah il fait son warrior et il dort avec un nounours  :haha:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> On est en France, on s'en fout. :chauvin:


Ouais bien alors on dit une capture d'écran pas "screenshot" si on est en France, c'est pas comme si le mot n'existait pas en plus...  ::P:  :Chauvin²:

Sinon ce Metro 2033 est toujours aussi beau, j'ai quand même peur de ne pas aimer, j'aime pas les FPS couloirs...

----------


## Percolator42

> Rah punaise, le seul passage de ma vie dans un jeu vidéo où j'ai été bloqué pendant plus de 3h, je trouvais pas la trappe  !


Ah moi j'ai bloqué plus d'une semaine sur ce passage :^_^: 
J'osais pas m'approcher de la bestiole ::'(:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> C'est vrai? Heureusement que t'es là pour me le rappeler .


On ne sait jamais  :tired:

----------


## gripoil

> Sinon ce Metro 2033 est toujours aussi beau, j'ai quand même peur de ne pas aimer, j'aime pas les FPS couloirs...


Bah en fait j'm'attendais pas du tout a ça du jeu. Et j'ai vraiment bien aimé. C'est pas juste un bete couloir a suivre, au contraire. Le début donne l'impression qu'on va se faire chier a suivre bêtement des trucs scriptés, mais non. Enfin y'aura peut être plus d'infos sur le topic dédié, j'avais fait un post sur mes impressions du jeu, mais il a du passer inaperçu  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

Bulleuuu de lumièèèèèère !


Haha, on fait moins le malin maintenant que t'es stoppé ? Espèce de lance-flamme sur pattes...


Pan Pan, t'es bientôt mort (patience...).


La station hydraulique.


Reconstruction d'un pont !


Des hangars, c'est bien les hangars, on trouve de tout dans les hangars...


Plic, ploc : j'irais surement pas foutre les doigts la dedans.


C'est le bordel sur el pont, alors, profitons de la vue...

----------


## Dorak

C'est vraiment laid.

----------


## Morgoth

C'est toute la puissance de l'UE3, moteur n3Xt-g3N s'il en est.  :Cigare:

----------


## ziltoïd

Le plus drôle, c'est que Froyok dit que ça vaut pas 50 €, mais il l'a payé 50 €  ::P: .
T'as la classe mec  :Cigare: .

----------


## Dorak

Mirror's Edge aussi, à la base, c'est de l'UE3 Morgoth  ::P:  .

Non là c'est simplement de l'UE3 mal utilisé. C'est vraiment ignoble.

----------


## L'invité

Ba ouai, faut bien qu'il essaye le jeu avant de dire que ça vaut pas 50€.  :tired:

----------


## Hereticus

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0fb...98ef337fac.jpg
> Ah ah il fait son warrior et il dort avec un nounours


 :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^: 

Sinon Moi je suis assez d'accord avec Froyok , singularity c'est assez joli , je me le prendrai sans doute vers les 25€ ^^ , il devrait baisser assez vite  ::ninja::

----------


## Morgoth

> Mirror's Edge aussi, à la base, c'est de l'UE3 Morgoth  .


Justement. ME c'est l'exception qui confirme la règle...

----------


## Okxyd

> Justement. ME c'est l'exception qui confirme la règle...


Ben y aussi Mass Effect 2  ::ninja::  !

----------


## Hereticus

> Justement. ME c'est l'exception qui confirme la règle...


Mirror's edge ... le jeu "ou-les-decors-sont-tous-cleans-peints-avec-4 couleurs-et-une-nana-anorexique-qui-rosse-des-gas-2-fois-plus-costauds-qu'elle" ?

Je ne sais pas si cet infâmitude peut être considéré comme une réussite ... mais les goûts et les couleurs ...  ::|:  ::rolleyes::  ::ninja::

----------


## Morgoth

Ha non, le rendu de ME est infiniment supérieur aux autres jeux utilisant cette infâmitude (sic) d'UE3.

----------


## Nono

Y'a pire : les jeux qui imitent les maps les plus fades d'UT3, mais sans l'UE3. ça s'appelle Transformers.

----------


## Hereticus

> Ha non, le rendu de ME est infiniment supérieur aux autres jeux utilisant cette infâmitude (sic) d'UE3.


 :tired:  normal , tout est pratiquement carré , les textures sont super cleans et il n'y a pratiquement pas d'utilisation des normals maps ( si mes souvenirs des screens sont bons ) et c'est sur les normal map que ça pêche je trouve...

Et puis c'est une toute autre ambiance que singularity aussi ... c'est peut-être le même moteur mais je ne pense pas qu'on puisse comparer l'incomparable  :tired: 

Bande d'aigris !  ::lol::

----------


## Nono

Le moteur n'a rien à voir là dedans. Quand je vois ta capture du hangar de Singularity, ça me fait penser à Foundry de Killing Floor, mais en moins beau. Alors que Killing Floor tourne sur une version précédente du moteur, et a été développé par des modeurs à la base. Raven fait le minimum syndical depuis Quake 4 et pis c'est tout (pourtant j'ai aimé Quake 4).

Mais c'est peut-être une question de goût aussi. J'aime beaucoup l'ambiance des maps, mais la lumière a son importance dans KF. Et j'en connais pas mal qui trouvent ça horripilant tous ces changements de teintes.

----------


## tim987



----------


## Super_maçon

> Mirror's edge ... le jeu "ou-les-decors-sont-tous-cleans-peints-avec-4 couleurs-et-une-nana-anorexique-qui-rosse-des-gas-2-fois-plus-costauds-qu'elle" ?
> 
> Je ne sais pas si cet infâmitude peut être considéré comme une réussite ... mais les goûts et les couleurs ...


Je dirais plutôt le jeu avec une vrai DA et une nana qui pour une fois n'est pas une lolita de 15 ans a moitié a poil avec des seins plus gros que des melons et qui esquive les combats plutôt que de sombrer dans les S'plosions Mickeal Bay quaboom qui donnent la nausée.

Oué, les goûts les couleurs.  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

M'enfou, moi j'aime bien Singularity.  :tired: 
D'ailleurs je viens de le finir...

----------


## Hereticus

> Je dirais plutôt le jeu avec une vrai DA et une nana qui pour une fois n'est pas une lolita de 15 ans a moitié a poil avec des seins plus gros que des melons et qui esquive les combats plutôt que de sombrer dans les S'plosions Mickeal Bay quaboom qui donnent la nausée.
> 
> Oué, les goûts les couleurs.


Je compatis ... à ta souffrance  ::ninja:: 




> M'enfou, moi j'aime bien Singularity.
> D'ailleurs je viens de le finir...


Il t'as fallu longtemps ?

----------


## BaNaNa

Joli screens tim987 . Ta une bonne config ? le jeu est a max ? 
D'ailleurs Operation Arrowhead est moins gourmand que Arma2 ?

----------


## Hereticus

> S'toi qui est infâme ! Mirror's Edges c'est le bien graphiquement !


J'aime être infâme  ::P:  mais je trouve que ME , c'est trop particulier pour être pris en exemple ...

En plus y a même pas de gros nichons , de grosses tueries à la gatling ou d'explosions ... pfiuuu on passe son temps à courir comme une grosse lâche  ::ninja::

----------


## ziltoïd

Bah, justement, c'est ça qu'est bien. Mais ça reste moche( à mon sens).

----------


## Belhoriann

> Mirror's edge ... le jeu "ou-les-decors-sont-tous-cleans-peints-avec-4 couleurs-et-une-nana-anorexique-qui-rosse-des-gas-2-fois-plus-costauds-qu'elle" ?
> 
> Je ne sais pas si cet infâmitude peut être considéré comme une réussite ... mais les goûts et les couleurs ...


S'toi qui est infâme ! Mirror's Edges c'est le bien graphiquement !
Sinon je crois bien que Froyok l'a payé 60€




> Bah il est à 36€ sur zavvi.
> Après je suis d'accord qu'à 60€ ça vaut pas le coup. Mais moi j'ai  craqué par fanboyisme refoulé (dès qu'un jeu tourne autour du "temps" il  me le faut !  ).


 ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

> J'aime être infâme  mais je trouve que ME , c'est trop particulier pour être pris en exemple ...
> 
> En plus y a même pas de gros nichons , de grosses tueries à la gatling ou d'explosions ... pfiuuu on passe son temps à courir comme une grosse lâche


En fait, à partir de screens de Singularity, tu chie sur Mirror's Edge pour finir sur les nichons et la lâcheté de Mass Effect. 
Ok.

----------


## Hereticus

Ohoh joli je t'ai quoté avant que tu ne postes !

Usefull ce petit gant singulier  :B): .




> En fait, à partir de screens de Singularity, tu chie sur Mirror's Edge pour finir sur les nichons et la lâcheté de Mass Effect.
> Ok.


Par ME je voulais dire Mirror's Edge et pas mass effect  ::P: 

Mass effect c'est encore sympa comme jeu par contre ^^ , mais malheureusement pas d'odeur de poudre et de détonnations dans les flingues si mes souvenirs sont bons ... juste des lasers un peu tantouse ... dommage :/ mais c'est bien la seule reproche que je peux lui faire , j'avais bien aimé y jouer ... ( enfin ça et les armures et les fusils lasers qui se ressemblent tous :/ )

----------


## tim987

> Joli screens tim987 . Ta une bonne config ? le jeu est a max ? 
> D'ailleurs Operation Arrowhead est moins gourmand que Arma2 ?


Je joue sur un portable à base d'I5 et 5870 mobility, je peux pas dire dans quel gamme ça se situe par rapport à un ordinateur de bureau, vu que je me suis tourné vers une solution nomade pour jouer depuis 10 ans. 

Le jeu est évidement loin d'etre au max, mais pas mal de curseurs sont effectivement au taquet. 

Je pourrais pas vraimment dire si Arrowhead est moins gourmand qu'Arma 2, dans l'absolu je dirais oui, mais je mettrais pas ma main coupée la dessus. Sans avoir fait de réel tests, et avec ma config', à réglage égal dans les options, je dirais que c'est pareil, sauf qu'il y'a plus de zones sur AO ou les FPS ne s'ecroulent pas trop que dans le Tchernaruss d'Arma 2.

----------


## DarzgL

Quand je vois les screens je le trouve pas si moche ce Singularity.

----------


## vindhler

Ça manque de screenshots ici...
Quelques image du néant :



Ceci est une carte.


Okay!  ::rolleyes::

----------


## BaNaNa

faudras vraiment que je l'achete The Void, c'est un des rare jeux ou malgré les test ( CPC et autres ) j'arrive toujours pas a comprendre de quoi il en retourne !
Il a l'air fascinant.

----------


## Dorak

> Mirror's edge ... le jeu "ou-les-decors-sont-tous-cleans-peints-avec-4 couleurs-et-une-nana-anorexique-qui-rosse-des-gas-2-fois-plus-costauds-qu'elle" ?
> 
> Je ne sais pas si cet infâmitude peut être considéré comme une réussite ... mais les goûts et les couleurs ...


Frappez-le. Fort.

----------


## JudaGrumme

Mieux, faut l'y faire jouer, parce que là manifestement... :tired:

----------


## Okxyd

> Frappez-le. Fort.


OUI ! 

Le plus étonnant c'est que ce jeu qui est supayr (enfin sauf la durée de vie et l'absence de multi en free roam) ! Ben il est développé par DICE  ::o:  AMAZING !

----------


## Hereticus

Le pire c'est que l'on me l'a offert en cadeau steam ...  ::ninja::  mais ça me dit mais vraiment vraiment rien ... j'ai vu des vidéos etc ... non... juste non lol

----------


## ziltoïd

Attends, on t'offre un jeu et t'y joues pas parce que t'as vu des vidéos sur le net qui t'ont pas plus...(alors que t'as le jeu)?

Wokay...

----------


## Belhoriann

> juste non lol


Ne cherchez pas plus loin je crois  ::|:

----------


## Hereticus

J'ai ce qu'on appel une vie sociale et mon temps est précieux ... ça me fais déjà chier de me balader 15 min dans stalker cop et d'avoir rien fait , je vais pas perdre mon temps à faire des jeux qui ne me bottent pas en plus  :;):

----------


## ziltoïd

Mes confuses votre altesse.

----------


## DarzgL

> J'ai ce qu'on appel une vie sociale et mon temps est précieux ... ça me fais déjà chier de me balader 15 min dans stalker cop et d'avoir rien fait , je vais pas perdre mon temps à faire des jeux qui ne me bottent pas en plus


Stalker CoP n'est pas un jeu casual, càd il nécessite d'avoir une vie sociale restreinte. Alors que Mirror's Edge c'est un peu le contraire.

----------


## gripoil

Et ça te fais pas chier de gâcher ta vie sociale en venant ici dire qu'un jeu auquel t'as même pas joué pue ?

Si ça te botte pas c'est cool, mais nous on s'en fou en fait. Sinon arrêtez de regarder des screenshot venez plutot les faire sous paint. :fait de la pub pour son topic préféré:

----------


## Hereticus

> Mes confuses votre altesse.


Surtout ne croix pas que j'ai répondu de haut ni rien s'était une simple boutade sans plus  :;): . Je pète pas plus haut que mon cul , Je ne suis pas comme ça. Je dis simplement que voilà quoi ... chaud de caser du JV :/




> Et ça te fais pas chier de gâcher ta vie sociale en venant ici dire qu'un jeu auquel t'as même pas joué pue ?
> 
> Si ça te botte pas c'est cool, mais nous on s'en fou en fait. Sinon arrêtez de regarder des screenshot venez plutot les faire sous paint. :fait de la pub pour son topic préféré:


Là c'est différent , je suis coincé au boulot ... donc voilà je viens me changer les idées ici ...

(d'ailleurs j'ai full screens à vous montrer mais je prend jamais le temps de tout upper  ::sad::  )

Puis se sera 1h de train , 1h30 de sport , manger ... et la je ferais soit 30 min -1h de JV ou de télé puis dodo ... donc voilà quoi ...(et encore , quand personne passe à la maison sinon là mon pc reste éteins ...  ::sad::  )

----------


## Euklif

Bon les gars, ça vous dirais de zapper la vie super passionnante d'Hereticus? Parce qu'en fait, on s'en fou léger...

----------


## znokiss

Grave, même.

edit : tu vexe personne, tu saoule juste avec ton trollage HS.

----------


## Hereticus

Je ne fais que me justifier m'enfin bon ... apparement j'en vexe certains  ::rolleyes:: 

Tout ça parceque j'ai pas envie de jouer à un jeu qui me botte pas ... "mais il est con" .. je me justifie ..."on s'en fou de ta vie !" ...

 ::sad::

----------


## gripoil

Lazah glasses  :B):

----------


## Moff Tigriss

*oui bon, pour une fois que je peux la caser dans un bon contexte ET sur un topic qui va bien...  :B):  *

----------


## vindhler

> faudras vraiment que je l'achete The Void, c'est un des rare jeux ou malgré les test ( CPC et autres ) j'arrive toujours pas a comprendre de quoi il en retourne !
> Il a l'air fascinant.


Faut dire que c'est assez indescriptible comme concept. C'est à peu près aussi étrange que The Path.

Les Belles :



Quelle belle paire... D'yeux.





Les Bêtes :

Et toi mon apparence me dit que... euh, WTF?




Eh! Mec, t'as un anus à la place de la tête!

----------


## Froyok

P'tain t'a déjà rencontré plein de frères toi !  ::o: 
J'en ai encore vu aucun... (et comme le jeu est désinstallé c'est pas gagné...  :tired: )

----------


## tim987



----------


## Grokararma

:Bave: 

Il me fait de l'oeil ce petit flight simulator.
Il a l'air relativement gourmand nan? :tired:

----------


## Anonyme2016

Trop pour Morgoth.  ::ninja::

----------


## ziltoïd

Lui qui joue en 800x600 à IL2, tu m'étonnes  ::P: .

----------


## Dorak

Morgoth c'est un homme qui aime voler  ::ninja::

----------


## chenoir

Par contre j'aimerais bien savoir quel scenery tu utilises parce que ca en jette grave. On dirait presque du France Véhèfère.

----------


## vindhler

> P'tain t'a déjà rencontré plein de frères toi ! 
> J'en ai encore vu aucun... (et comme le jeu est désinstallé c'est pas gagné... )


J'en suis au 10ème cycle. Tous les frères sont en train de roder, j'aime pas ça.

----------


## elpaulo

Zauriez pas des screens du gameplay de the void ? Parce qu'a chaque fois les screens c'est des nanas a demi a poil et des trucs chelous, et j'aimerai bien savoir comment ca se joue concrètement.

----------


## Jean Pale

C'est du gameplay.  ::P:

----------


## Dorak

Ya pas vraiment de gameplay à proprement parler dans the Void. C'est super louche, ça l'est tellement que j'ai trop du mal à accrocher, perso.

----------


## Euklif

Echec bien sur... C'est si évident  ::|: 

Et une petite marrante de Red Ochestra prise hier :

----------


## Jean Pale

Oui, il faut terminer quelques secondes avant la fin. C'était d'ailleurs bien relou.

@RO : LOS ! LOS !

----------


## Aleas

Il est zoulis mais un peu usé ! 





Et boum  :Emo:

----------


## Euklif

> Oui, il faut terminer quelques secondes avant la fin. C'était d'ailleurs bien relou.


Ben j'avais 4 ou 5 secondes encore... Il faut quoi, une minute? xD

----------


## znokiss

Huhu, le message, quand on termine *Defense Grid* :

----------


## Okxyd

> Huhu, le message, quand on termine *Defense Grid* : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/54c0744...34ecbce7d1.jpg


C'est émouvant  :Emo:  !

----------


## Froyok

> Ya pas vraiment de gameplay à proprement parler dans the Void. C'est super louche, ça l'est tellement que j'ai trop du mal à accrocher, perso.


Bah si y'a un gameplay, ça s'appelle des couleurs...

----------


## vindhler

> Zauriez pas des screens du gameplay de the void ? Parce qu'a chaque fois les screens c'est des nanas a demi a poil et des trucs chelous, et j'aimerai bien savoir comment ca se joue concrètement.


Un combat dans The void :

On ouvre l'interface (qui au passage ralentit le temps) et on choisit une couleur.


On balance un tas de couleur sur l'ennemi... si y'en a pas eu assez, on recommence, sinon, ben... l'ennemi crève.  :<_<: 


Ça, c'est "l'inventaire".
A droite la couleur qu'on récolte.
Au milieu c'est le joueur, on peut y voir les différent cœurs dans lesquels on répartis les couleurs qu'on a récolté (quand tout les cœurs sont vide, c'est la mort).
A gauche, les couleur que génèrent les cœurs. C'est les couleurs qui viennent de ces réserves qu'on utilise pour attaquer, nourrir les sœurs...


Le journal : on y trouve les objectifs et globalement tout ce qu'on a besoin de savoir.

Mais tout ça c'est pas franchement intéressant à voir...


Action.


Réaction.


Il est à 5€ sur Steam, à ce prix la ça vaut vraiment le coup.

----------


## ziltoïd

Faut que j'installe ce jeu.

----------


## jujupatate

Allez on se met en rang et on se prépare à prendre sa branlée


J'ai dit en rang!


Z'ont pas voulu


A bientôt

----------


## Logan

Dommage que le lego roux de droite meurt à la fin




Hum hum ... un tonneau. C'est étrange.




Et si je sautais dedans tête la première pour voir ?




Yeahh, Solid Snake in da place !

----------


## Morgoth

Le rendu me semble un peu plastique.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Le rendu me semble un peu plastique.


Best. Joke. Ever.

----------


## Logan

C'est du cubisme.

----------


## L'invité

> Best. Joke. Ever.


Plus maintenant :




> C'est du cubisme.


Meilleure blague jamais.

----------


## tim987

> _Jeu lego Harry Dépoteur et la braguette magique à l'ecole du gros dard_. Avec Hormone et Ron Jeremy.


 
Dis moi, c'est jouable pour une enfant de 7 ans ce genre de jeu ? C'est pas trop compliqué ?

----------


## Logan

> Dis moi, c'est jouable pour une enfant de 7 ans ce genre de jeu ? C'est pas trop compliqué ?


Mmm, j'y ai encore peu joué, mais je te conseillerai plutôt les autres opus ( StarWars, Batman, ou Indiana Jones ), un poil moins compliqués et plus accessible pour une enfant de 7 ans. Et encore, elle risque peut-être quand même de bloquer sur certaines énigmes à la con je pense ( genre switcher entre les persos pour débloquer un passage ). A moins de jouer en coop avec elle.

----------


## tim987

Merci pour la réponse, dommage, elle est plus sensible à l'univers d'Harry Potter je pense que ceux de Star Wars ou Batman. Tant pis. Je vais me tourner vers d'autres trucs.

----------


## KiwiX

> Un combat dans The void


Et à part des nichons, y a quoi dans ce jeu ?

----------


## Nelfe

> Dommage que le lego roux de droite meurt à la fin
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/05a...5df703d194.jpg
> 
> 
> Hum hum ... un tonneau. C'est étrange.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5e8...1e61448507.jpg
> 
> ...


Vachement réaliste ce jeu. Hermione est aussi bonne IG que dans les films.

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Woaw ! Jme suis pris une claque  ::P:  Il est trop beau  ::wub::

----------


## Fyl

> Woaw ! Jme suis pris une claque  Il est trop beau


 :haha:

----------


## Hereticus

Pfff des avions toujours des avions  ::|:

----------


## Pelomar

En un seul morceau en plus, boring  ::sad::  :morgoth:

----------


## Setzer

Les navions caylebien  :Cigare:

----------


## Nonok

Voici votre dose de violence en multijoueur :

Du Saints Row 2, un jeu que j'aurais du mal à recommander à plus de 5€ mais qui comporte tellement d'options sympathiques qu'on ne peut s'empêcher de rire, surtout en multi.





_Nonok tout nu après avoir chargé sa sauvegarde, Jean-Pale surpris. (et moi aussi)_




_Alors du coup on est allé à la boutique Duty-Free de l'aéroport pour que je puisse m'acheter des sappes mais comme j'étais presque à sec, j'ai pris un string de Borat._




_On a fini par tirer la thune de la vendeuse histoire de faire bonne figure._





_Puis on a fait du catch avec des gros muscles. On les a tabassés un par un jusqu'à la mort._





_Ensuite, j'ai fait le gigolo avec des femmes de stars . Jean Pale conduisait la voiture pendant que je leur faisait des prises aux noms évocateurs comme "The fury Dragon" ou un "Mexican Rage" sur la plage arrière. Les QTE réussis donnaient lieu à des explosions de joie. Epic._





_On a fini par déverser de la merde sur les gens à bord d'un camion de vidange à fosse sceptique avec un mime taré._


BONUS :





_La fascination de la poubelle ou comment passer dix minutes à lancer des poubelles sur des gens en multi._

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Et cela ne fait que commencer  :B):  

Spoiler Alert! 


C'est à cause de tim987 avec ces screens et le SP3  ::wub::

----------


## Crackhead Funky

IL-2 + Ultrapack




:enrajouteunecouche:

----------


## tim987

> Et cela ne fait que commencer  
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> C'est à cause de tim987 avec ces screens et le SP3


 

 :B): 

Par contre j'aime bien tes lumières, tu utilises quoi pour cet effet ?

----------


## Dark Fread

> Et à part des nichons, y a quoi dans ce jeu ?


Une ambiance mature (au-delà des nichons, je veux dire  ::ninja:: ) qui poutre. Une écriture qui flingue. Un gameplay accessible bien que (très) exigeant.

----------


## vindhler

> Une ambiance mature (au-delà des nichons, je veux dire ) qui poutre. Une écriture qui flingue. Un gameplay accessible bien que (très) exigeant.


Exactement. Rien qui ne peut être communicable par screenshots (d'ou les nichons  ::P: ).

----------


## Yggdrasill88

> Par contre j'aime bien tes lumières, tu utilises quoi pour cet effet ?


Mon install est simple !

SP1
Addon Acceleration
et SP3 en full av l'enb et tout le tralala !
Ha aussi le FS Water Configurator que tu avais posté !

C'est déjà magnifique ! Y'a juste les nuages d'origine qui sont moches  :tired:  Mais je crois que je vais craquer sur le REX 2  ::wub::

----------


## Sylvine

Comme vous avez étés sages, des screenshots de ce fantastique jeu qu'est Chrome : Specforce.




Non, n'insistez pas, il n'y en aura pas plus.

----------


## Hereticus

> Comme vous avez étés sages, des screenshots de ce fantastique jeu qu'est Chrome : Specforce.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/39e...5929ec1420.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a8c...db59948849.jpg
> 
> Non, n'insistez pas, il n'y en aura pas plus.


Trop bien , ça déclasse quand même de loin les avions  ::): .

----------


## Sylvine

En tout cas vous faites pas avoir par la promo aguicheuse de Steam avec les 2 Chromes pour 1.50€.

Ou alors vraiment si vous êtes un dingue dans votre tête, ne prenez que le second, ça fera toujours 50 centimes d'économisés.

----------


## Hereticus

> En tout cas vous faites pas avoir par la promo aguicheuse de Steam avec les 2 Chromes pour 1.50€.
> 
> Ou alors vraiment si vous êtes un dingue dans votre tête, ne prenez que le second, ça fera toujours 50 centimes d'économisés.


Haaaaaaaa

je croyais que s'était un jeu iphone  ::ninja::

----------


## Morgoth

> Trop bien , ça déclasse quand même de loin les avions .


L0L.

----------


## Okxyd

> Voici votre dose de violence en multijoueur :
> 
> Du Saints Row 2, un jeu que j'aurais du mal à recommander à plus de 5€ mais qui comporte tellement d'options sympathiques qu'on ne peut s'empêcher de rire, surtout en multi.
> 
> 
> 
> http://uppix.net/2/d/b/26945abfdb6eb...53aacbe100.jpg
> 
> _Nonok tout nu après avoir chargé sa sauvegarde, Jean-Pale surpris. (et moi aussi)_
> ...


 ::XD::  Epic ! Rahlalalala dès que le jeu passe en promo je le prend !  ::wub::

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Haaaaaaaa
> 
> je croyais que s'était un jeu iphone


Nan mais attend Chrome c'est pas juste moche c'est aussi horriblement chiant. ::rolleyes::

----------


## Dorak

Toujours moins chiants que tout ces avions pan pan boum boum tralala.


 ::ninja::

----------


## edenwars

Les navions ça pue ::|:

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Attendez ! J'ai pas fini  :^_^:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Moment toujours un peu stressant.... Celui où on s'approche du but avec les tirs dans le dos  ::sad::

----------


## Arenot2be

Duke Nukem s'te sale blond !!

Il se regarde dans un mirroir et s'imagine avec un lance-patate...

----------


## Morgoth

> Les navions ça pue


L0L.

----------


## chenoir

> Les navions ça pue


Tout dépend de la relation que tu as avec l'odeur d'essence et de faux cuir. Moi j'adore.

----------


## Dorak

Les avions c'est pour les pédés.

----------


## Yggdrasill88

J'en remets une couche ! C'est l'amour du n'avion :tupeuxpastest:

----------


## Morgoth

> Les avions c'est pour les pédés.


Non ça c'est Top Gun.  ::P:

----------


## Setzer

> J'en remets une couche ! C'est l'amour du n'avion :tupeuxpastest:
> 
> http://uppix.net/7/7/7/0bffc88edf23d...eb789c2ftt.jpg http://uppix.net/5/1/f/318f5e8899be4...158cd99ctt.jpg http://uppix.net/0/f/6/597546c420530...a09aaf2ett.jpg http://uppix.net/9/8/d/b5b9cf2ffa90a...791fbfc6tt.jpg http://uppix.net/1/7/5/b80838c2616f9...de5c4167tt.jpg http://uppix.net/0/5/b/724ab5edd63b6...6645baa2tt.jpg


Voila ce que j'en fait moi des B-17  :B): 





(Quoi mon moteur tourne plus?)

EDIT pour les non habitués : IL2 1946 + pack C6

----------


## Yggdrasill88

> Voila ce que j'en fait moi des B-17 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e08...27876abc2e.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a18...728be65c43.jpg
> 
> (Quoi mon moteur tourne plus?)


Poh poh ! Petit joueur vas y avec le Me 163  :Cigare:  av les X4  ::P:

----------


## tim987

> J'en remets une couche ! C'est l'amour du n'avion :tupeuxpastest:
> 
> http://uppix.net/7/7/7/0bffc88edf23d...eb789c2ftt.jpg http://uppix.net/5/1/f/318f5e8899be4...158cd99ctt.jpg http://uppix.net/0/f/6/597546c420530...a09aaf2ett.jpg http://uppix.net/9/8/d/b5b9cf2ffa90a...791fbfc6tt.jpg http://uppix.net/1/7/5/b80838c2616f9...de5c4167tt.jpg http://uppix.net/0/5/b/724ab5edd63b6...6645baa2tt.jpg


 
'Sont moches tes nuages, vite, vite, le Rex V2.  ::P:

----------


## Silver

> Toujours moins chiants que tout ces avions pan pan boum boum tralala.


C'est toujours moins chiant que les gens qui trollent sur un topic de screens sans jamais en poster.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Yggdrasill88

> 'Sont moches tes nuages, vite, vite, le Rex V2.


Oui ! Acheté Toutalheure ! Mais avec mon mega... demain matin par contre  ::o:  :B):  ::wub:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


C'est un peu noel demain

  :B):  Z'allez en voir de toutes les couleurs des n'avions  :;):

----------


## edenwars

> [Tout dépend de la relation que tu as avec l'odeur d'essence et de faux cuir. Moi j'adore.



Bah disons que je suis pas trop fan de  sodomie mais bon,chacun son truc hein  ::ninja:: 




> Z'allez en voir de toutes les couleurs des n'avions



M'en fous j'viendrais pas.

----------


## Pluton

Surtout ne précisez pas les titres de vos jeux !

----------


## chenoir

Ca semble évident, c'est des jeux d'avion, c'est tout ce qu'il y a à savoir.

Tim et Yggdrasill sont sous FSX tandis que Setzer c'est du IL2 (1946 sans doute)

----------


## Dorak

> C'est toujours moins chiant que les gens qui trollent sur un topic de screens sans jamais en poster.


k.



Leage of Legends, on discute entre gens civilisés. 

Les jeux d'avions c'est toujours aussi pourri pan pan boum boum.

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Je mets en titre à chaque fois !

FSX - Flight Simulator X 

Spoiler Alert! 


surprise !


REX - Real Environment Xtreme, addon pour FSX - Flight Simulator X  ::P: 
Et le X - 10  :tired:

----------


## [dT] Moustik

*Mount & Blade : Warband*


C'est quel genre de seigneur ça ?

----------


## francou008

> J'en remets une couche ! C'est l'amour du n'avion :tupeuxpastest:
> 
> http://uppix.net/7/7/7/0bffc88edf23d...eb789c2ftt.jpg http://uppix.net/5/1/f/318f5e8899be4...158cd99ctt.jpg http://uppix.net/0/f/6/597546c420530...a09aaf2ett.jpg http://uppix.net/9/8/d/b5b9cf2ffa90a...791fbfc6tt.jpg http://uppix.net/1/7/5/b80838c2616f9...de5c4167tt.jpg http://uppix.net/0/5/b/724ab5edd63b6...6645baa2tt.jpg


Superbe.

Ca faisait longtemps que j'avais pas commenté un screen d'avion.

----------


## znokiss

J'imagine bien les développeurs de Zeno Clash : 
- Whoah, Manu, c'est quoi ces cactus bizarre que t'as ramené du Brésil ? On aurait peut-être pas du les bouffer. 
- Bah attends, j'ai aussi ramené des herbes, on va se faire une tisane.
...
- Eh, les mecs : si on faisait un jeu ?

Bref, voila le héros de l'histoire : 



Boobs (non, c'est pas The Void) : 



Let's see if he's got Ballz Of Steelz  : 



BreeEEAARRHH, my coucougnette !



- Bon, ça vient ?
- Non, ça vient toujours pas. 



Art content pour rien : 



- ... purée, Manu, ta tisane, c'est de la bonne !



Mais où sont les 2 autres ?

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

> *Mount & Blade : Warband*
> 
> 
> C'est quel genre de seigneur ça ?
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7ce...390bf839a1.jpg


dans Mont et Blade, On peut gagner de la relation voir devenir reine d'un royaume en couchant maitenant ?

----------


## L'invité

Et hop, je viens de finir Darwinia!
Donc une petite fournée de screen de mon voyage dans ce monde virtuel.
(bon par contre les espèces d'effets de flou pixelisé sur les entités du jeu passent très mal en screen)


Mes Darwiniens ont l'air heureux!


Cette map est très sympa esthétiquement.


Avant le nettoyage.


Après!


Le temple est envahi par le virus!


La il y a eu de la bonne baston.


Ca y est j'ai fini la map!


Au revoir Darwinia!

----------


## edenwars

Tiens un petite left4dead 2...J'en vois pas souvent ici je crois alors.




C'est un pote et il à pas l'air content....  ::o: 

Tain il à l'air trop bien Darwinia   ::o: 

C'est sous nunux ou windows?

----------


## L'invité

> Tain il à l'air trop bien Darwinia  
> 
> C'est sous nunux ou windows?


Les deux. (et mac aussi)

Par contre la version Steam c'est que Windows je crois.

----------


## edenwars

Je pense que je vais me le faire sous nunux.....

T'a quoi comme distrib l'invité?

----------


## vindhler

Un peu de Serious Sam pour garder la forme :



Des taureaux miniatures!




 ::XD::  Les grands malades!

----------


## L'invité

> Je pense que je vais me le faire sous nunux.....
> 
> T'a quoi comme distrib l'invité?


Moi j'ai un Ubuntu mais j'y joué sur Windows, donc bon.  ::P:

----------


## Sylvine

> J'en remets une couche ! C'est l'amour du n'avion :tupeuxpastest:
> 
> http://uppix.net/7/7/7/0bffc88edf23d...eb789c2ftt.jpg http://uppix.net/5/1/f/318f5e8899be4...158cd99ctt.jpg http://uppix.net/0/f/6/597546c420530...a09aaf2ett.jpg http://uppix.net/9/8/d/b5b9cf2ffa90a...791fbfc6tt.jpg http://uppix.net/1/7/5/b80838c2616f9...de5c4167tt.jpg http://uppix.net/0/5/b/724ab5edd63b6...6645baa2tt.jpg


Wow, d'habitude les screens de simu aérienne me laissent de marbre, mais là le B17 à de la gueule!  ::wub::

----------


## Marty

> Les jeux d'avions c'est toujours aussi pourri pan pan boum boum.


Tu as oublié tralala cette fois. Important le tralala.




> Wow, d'habitude les screens de simu aérienne me laissent de marbre, mais là le B17 à de la gueule!


Perso j'aime bien les screens de simulation aérienne et ceux la sont vraiment classe effectivement.  ::o:

----------


## Az'

:Bave:

----------


## Sylvine

Tain, t'as poussé le gamma à fond ou quoi?
Je me souviens pas de passages aussi sombres.

----------


## Az'

Je peux bronzer si je reste devant mon écran trop longtemps  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Say hello

C'est avec les UV qu'on bronze.

----------


## Froyok

> C'est avec les UV qu'on bronze.


  :tired:  ?

----------


## znokiss

Jéhovah pas le rapport...

edit, ok. Haha lol.

----------


## Belhoriann

Tu n'as pas la même chose mais pour un drosophile ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Jasoncarthes

> Jéhovah pas le rapport...


Le rapport? ce que tu vois la, c'est un uvmap  ::): 

Tain que c'est chiant et long a faire l'uvmapping  :tired:

----------


## Hereticus

> Le rapport? ce que tu vois la, c'est un uvmap 
> 
> Tain que c'est chiant et long a faire l'uvmapping


Utilise roadkill ( gratuit ) ou Unfold 3D , ça accélérera déjà le boulot  :;): .

----------


## Olipro

> Les grands malades!
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/00b...02a038d529.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/06e...34e3d9e07f.jpg


J'ai mis du temps à comprendre pourquoi je crevais en voulant tout détruire dans cette pièce : si on détruit notre alter-ego, ça nous tue.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> J'imagine bien les développeurs de Zeno Clash : 
> - Whoah, Manu, c'est quoi ces cactus bizarre que t'as ramené du Brésil ? On aurait peut-être pas du les bouffer. 
> - Bah attends, j'ai aussi ramené des herbes, on va se faire une tisane.
> ...
> - Eh, les mecs : si on faisait un jeu ?


Je l'ai acheté en promo steam, sincèrement c'est pas terrible, graphiquement le source peut faire mieux, le gameplay n'est pas très agréable non plus (pétoires pourries, corps à corps hasardeux), Dark messiah of Might and Magic faisait mieux dans la catégorie corps à corps première personne.
Le jeu est vraiment dur (ou alors c'est les contrôles qui ne sont pas adaptés...)

Par contre artistiquement c'est top, barré comme il faut, du coup on joue pour voir ce qu'il y a derrière.

bref un film d'animation sympa mais pas un bon jeu.

----------


## znokiss

> bref un film d'animation sympa mais pas un bon jeu.


Bah en fait, les pétoires sont molles oui, mais la baston au corps à corps j'ai bien aimé. Me suis surpris à relancer une partie et finir quelques défis "tour" hier soir...

----------


## Dark Fread

> graphiquement le source peut faire mieux


Mouais. Les maps sont extrêmement linéaires, mais à part ça, graphiquement ça tient quand même bien la route.

----------


## Okxyd

> Mouais. Les maps sont extrêmement linéaires, mais à part ça, graphiquement ça tient quand même bien la route. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b22...3abe0b54a9.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/889...a8d8374986.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ae6...224ce7fa17.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c77...312317a056.jpg


Par contre jamais vu une durée de vie aussi courte, je l'ai fini en 3h (sans défis), enfin bon à 3 euros je vais pas me plaindre surtout que l'univers est extrêmement original et les concepts intéressants (comme les corvids par exemple).

----------


## znokiss

Huhu, j'ai exactement les mêmes screens que toi, Darkfread. Limite à la seconde près...

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Mouais. Les maps sont extrêmement linéaires, mais à part ça, graphiquement ça tient quand même bien la route.


Mouais je sais pas hein, en jeu ça rend moins bien qu'en capture d'écran. Mais c'est vrai que la linéarité des niveaux doit beaucoup y faire. Je sais pas j'ai un peu de mal avec ce jeu, avec une ligne artistique comme ça, j'aurai plus facilement vu un jeu d'aventure.

Mais c'est pas mauvais non plus, par contre le corps à corps me paraissait mieux dans Dark Messiah.

N'ai-je pas compris la subtilité des combats?
Quelqu'un aurait une technique fine pour les combats contre les gros costauds?

----------


## Az'

> C'est avec les UV qu'on bronze.


Fake !  ::o:

----------


## Say hello

Les gamma vont juste anéantir ta rétine.  :tired: 
:coupdeflippe:

----------


## Jahwel

> Mouais. Les maps sont extrêmement linéaires, mais à part ça, graphiquement ça tient quand même bien la route.


Leurs projet à la base, ressemblait déjà plus à un fps ouvert :

----------


## Ormindo

DDO, Devils of Shavarath (encore un pack récemment acheté).

C'est très beau, on sent le chaos omni-présent, et la musique correspond très bien. Le problème, c'est que très peu de personnes veulent faire les quêtes de ce pack... Et pour se flagger pour le raid, c'est dur.















Edit : En regardant mes screens, c'est nul de voir qu'un screen peut ruiner l'image d'un scène très belle...

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Tim si tu hésites à acheter le Real Environment Xtreme pour FSX  :^_^:  Fonce dessus  ::wub:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Par contre j'ai un bug à la con avec l'avion... Il est livré d'occaz ?

----------


## Lang0chat

OMG  :Bave:

----------


## tim987

> Tim si tu hésites à acheter le Real Environment Xtreme pour FSX  Fonce dessus


Ben non, je l'ai déjà.  ::P:

----------


## vindhler

Serious Sam


Hé, c'est pas l'heure de la sieste !


Et un autre easter egg.


Un père noël! Vite le lance roquettes!


Joyeux bordel, et encore c'est rien comparé à ce qui suis.


Ça ce voit pas forcément mais ce passage est un gros carnage.  ::wub::

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Encore encore  ::wub::  :Bave:

----------


## Yggdrasill88



----------


## JulLeBarge

C'est orange  :tired:

----------


## touriste

Mais c'est quoi tout cette branlette sur fuselage ? Que fait Sarkozy ?  :tired:

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Oranje  :B):

----------


## Roukse

Screen Mass effect 2
L'esquive du lion


Le copié collé foireux.

 ::O:

----------


## Dorak

Just Cause 2, ça c'était la classe en altitude  :Cigare:  .

----------


## NeoOoeN

> Encore encore 
> 
> http://uppix.net/8/f/2/2e82953748113...fd67c8a5tt.jpg http://uppix.net/b/b/4/cce59f7db280f...66facc34tt.jpg http://uppix.net/2/7/4/54fb7276e2431...00609b37tt.jpg http://uppix.net/9/c/2/5d00a6f47ab3c...70f5befbtt.jpg http://uppix.net/d/1/8/6a3d7218c4982...cef2f9bbtt.jpg http://uppix.net/f/c/2/a2c09a54cb7d9...fa1d51e6tt.jpg


Magnifique. 
Bon bah installation du bouzin, merci.

Je sais pas par quoi commencer avec vos conneries de screens et les promos de Steam.

----------


## Enhor

> Just Cause 2, ça c'était la classe en altitude  .


Ca l'est toujours :




Bonus, un crash pour faire hommage à Morgoth  ::P:  :


*Ca passe, ça paaaaaaassse !*


Ou pas... ::(:

----------


## Dorak

Prenez-en de la graine avec vos FSX pourris.

----------


## Erkin_

Du coup il fait bien moche JC2 après les screens Yggdrasill88.

----------


## silverragout

Rayman 3



Voix féminine sensuelle :

Bonjour, Vous entrez dans le quartier général de Black Misa, température extérieur -52, température intérieur 37,2 voire plus.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

C'est franchement pas le passage qui rend le plus hommage a R3.
Je trouve ton screen presque moche, tandis qu'en général, Rayman 3 a vraiment pas vieilli.

----------


## tim987

> http://uppix.net/d/b/7/33a6476624b44...d2252472tt.jpg http://uppix.net/7/3/5/6fdcd28a071ae...19d9c00att.jpg http://uppix.net/0/4/f/de73e71aa113e...dbb4557att.jpg http://uppix.net/8/f/2/c9a3d4853ce3f...08bcd8a2tt.jpg http://uppix.net/9/c/f/7270e620e37b6...3aa42a60tt.jpg http://uppix.net/c/5/8/5412eefadd95d...4c7dba53tt.jpg


Tu devrais telecharger la scène Grand Canyon sur le forum d'ORBX, ou encore les scènes de Blue Sky. Ca peterais encore plus ! Et c'est gratos.

----------


## Yggdrasill88

> Tu devrais telecharger la scène Grand Canyon sur le forum d'ORBX, ou encore les scènes de Blue Sky. Ca peterais encore plus ! Et c'est gratos.


C'est noté ! J'étais en plein tweak http://forums1.avsim.net/index.php?showtopic=282217 je sais pas si quelqu'un a testé ! Je verrai demain je suis claqué  ::zzz::

----------


## eolan

J'avais envie de me remettre aux KotORs... 






Du coup, j'ai élargi à la Farce Unleashed. Vite torché, vite oublié.

----------


## Apokteino

> J'avais envie de me remettre aux KotORs... 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/984...b427f54982.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c2e...176fd6d7ce.jpg


Kotor.   ::wub:: 


 :Bave: 



:baveencore:

----------


## Xùn

> J'avais envie de me remettre aux KotORs... 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/984...b427f54982.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c2e...176fd6d7ce.jpg


   Tiens toi aussi ? Je viens de reterminer le premier avec exactement le même perso que le tiens avant d'enchainer sur le II.

















Bref, c'est bon, mangez-en.

----------


## eolan

::wub::  On seyske?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Putain le robot avait tout un tas de répliques, ENORME.

----------


## Genchou

Ai retrouvé une vieille screen de Dragon Age

----------


## helldraco

Beta ouverte de *NFS World*.
C'est naze, ça ressemble à un jeu PS2 avec de l'AA ... mais c'est assez addictif.

----------


## BoZo

> Tiens toi aussi ? Je viens de reterminer le premier avec exactement le même perso que le tiens avant d'enchainer sur le II.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6ce...e9846fecb7.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/347...7473fb4682.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8c5...1351bdf389.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/84f...f27b32a13a.jpg
> ...


De la bombe ce jeu. Sauf les passage en scaphandre. Le moteur physique de Guy Carlier quoi.

----------


## Anonyme7383

> Tiens toi aussi ? Je viens de reterminer le premier avec exactement le même perso que le tiens avant d'enchainer sur le II.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6ce...e9846fecb7.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/347...7473fb4682.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8c5...1351bdf389.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/84f...f27b32a13a.jpg
> ...


'tain Kotor, un des jeux les plus prenant auquel j'ai pu jouer  ::wub::

----------


## Linque

T'as pas du jouer a beaucoup de jeux  ::ninja::

----------


## Pluton

Kotor c'est quand même de la bonne grosse daube totalement surévaluée.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Kotor c'est quand même de la bonne grosse daube totalement surévaluée.


Thief 2 c'est de la mayrde.  ::ninja:: 
( Un troll en appelle un autre. )

----------


## Marty

Ne parlons pas de Stalker.  ::O:

----------


## Erkin_

> Ai retrouvé une vieille screen de Dragon Age


Splendide, avec la lumière dans le dos !  :;):

----------


## Clear_strelok

Oui évitons  ::ninja:: 




*Les entrepôts militaires: Batailles Freedom/duty gargantuesques, Blowouts et ultra-violence avec des mercenaires et des monolithes.*

----------


## Dark Fread

Trouvé pas cher chez Game (7€ neuf).
Nom de dieu c'est beau.

----------


## Setzer

> Kotor c'est quand même de la bonne grosse daube totalement surévaluée.


Un peu comme stalker finalement imo




> Ne parlons pas de Stalker.


Oups  ::siffle::

----------


## Morgoth

Stalker ça roxxe.

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

> Stalker ça roxxe.


Kotor aussi.

----------


## Linque

Non, que Stalker.

----------


## Ezechiel

Vos gueules.

----------


## Sylvine

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/c533...517f050c85.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview/4e5c...0fc117ab6d.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/5e7c...eb3c3f9be3.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview/3fd4...d55eb2cc8f.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/6163...dee0d6bfc9.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview/6b0f...af3dd75536.jpg
> 
> Beta ouverte de *NFS World*.
> C'est naze, ça ressemble à un jeu PS2 avec de l'AA ... mais c'est assez addictif.


Y'a pas de topic sur ce jeu?

Ça vaut quoi?

----------


## JulLeBarge

::wub::

----------


## RUPPY

Legend : hand of god (à ne pas confondre avec cette daubasse de Its hard to be a god)

Salut fée clochette, viens voir papa, j'ai un rouleau de scotch


Chaque accessoire est matérialisé très joliment sur notre personnage


Je suis équipé pour enfoncer quelques têtes dans les épaules...


Une idée génial : le curseur, qui est une petite fée assez locace d'ailleurs, fait office de source lumineuse (en temps réel, ombrage dynamique et tout le toutim) ça claque sévère et niveau gameplay, c'est un vrai plus : faut parcourir l'écran pour voir les streums venir



Houuu qu'il est moche


Franchement, on trouve ce jeu à 3,99€ un peu partout et c'est un très bon H&S je trouve. Certes classique et à l'arbre de compétence un peu limité mais en contrepartie, il est beau, il a un moteur physique qui fait qu'on bien les coups qu'on porte, il a des petits "finish" automatique, le guerrier peut bondir style D3 \o/, etc...   Bref, si vous aimez le genre jetez vous dessus

----------


## Say hello

> Trouvé pas cher chez Game (7€ neuf).
> Nom de dieu c'est beau.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ea6...7061761144.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/426...5841a7004b.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2b1...a86546c04e.jpg
> 
> ...


Dommage qu'ils n'ont vendu la fin qu'en DLC sur console...

----------


## Dark Fread

> Dommage qu'ils n'ont vendu la fin qu'en DLC sur console...


Ouais, et qu'il n'y ait pas de game over. Mais visuellement, ça en jette vraiment pas mal.
Edit : ah bon l'épilogue n'est QUE sur consoles ?  ::O:

----------


## lokideath

> Dommage qu'ils n'ont vendu la fin qu'en DLC sur console...


C'est une fin "alternative" qu'ils ont rajouté, le scénario d'origine conduisait à ce qu'on a eu sur PC. Vu que la nouvelle fin est à chier de toute façon je ne vois pas le problème, ils peuvent se garder le DLC sur console.

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## G2LOQ

> Ouais, et qu'il n'y ait pas de game over. Mais visuellement, ça en jette vraiment pas mal.
> Edit : ah bon l'épilogue n'est QUE sur consoles ?


En fait, les GameOver sont juste devenus transparents. Je préfère voir Elika me récupérer le tout sans une plombe de loading que me bouffer un écran archaïque qui au final ne change pas grand-chose.  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

*M&B: Warband*
Mon fidèle canasson invincible.

----------


## Say hello

> C'est une fin "alternative" qu'ils ont rajouté, le scénario d'origine conduisait à ce qu'on a eu sur PC. Vu que la nouvelle fin est à chier de toute façon je ne vois pas le problème, ils peuvent se garder le DLC sur console.


Donc au final tout le monde meurt?

----------


## Az'

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f72...26b8c39318.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bb0...5e3435dfa2.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/518...06ac5ad698.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/70c...486b702421.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/38f...5050c30dab.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3d8...eae4417e6f.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/95a...44e174f0e2.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ab1...45eb0c9799.jpg


Unreal Engine 3 je présume ?  :tired:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Unreal Engine 3 je présume ?


Ouais, mais en in-game le rendu est meilleur.  ::):

----------


## helldraco

> Y'a pas de topic sur ce jeu?
> 
> Ça vaut quoi?


Bha c'est naze ... 

Je dis pas ça méchamment, mais je comprends pas bien le but de la manœuvre. 
En gros, tu prends NFS hot pursuit 2 (pour la maniabilité), tu prends des décors de NFS most wanted et Hot pursuit 2 et tu rajoutes encore d'autres rues (ce qui fait que t'as l'impression d'avoir déjà tout vu) et pour coller à l'esprit MMO, tu mets des super pouvoirs et des skills.

Au départ ça puait le mario kart like (genre on te balance un aimant qui attire le trafic sur ta trogne, très chiant) mais comme c'est pas illimité/ t'en trouves pas de partout (tu peux en gagner à la fin des courses, en tirant une carte au sort comme dans NFS most wanted), les courses ne se résument pas à ça.

T'as les skills qui permettent de booster certains capacités (être plus rapide quand t'es troisième ou plus pour rattraper les autres (course), avoir une voiture plus lourde pour faire valdinguer les autres (poursuite) ...) qui sont partagées en trois arbres (course, poursuite et je sais plus le dernier). 

Y'a des courses poursuites avec les flics (beaucoup et décors destructibles et de raccourcis) aussi, mais j'ai pas vu si y'en avait en groupe. Y'a peu de voitures dispos et très peu de chichis pour faire SA voiture ...

Le plaisir dépendra énormément des gens avec qui tu joues (mais le jeu, pour l'instant, est pensé de façon à ce que les chocs soit très pénalisants, donc ça évite de jouer au stock car pour gagner), tu peux faire les courses en solo contre l'IA ou contre d'autres joueurs/en privé MAIS ... pourquoi un MMO ? Ça serait un jeu d'une petite boite coréenne inconnue, ça serait pas mal du tout, un F2P sympa quoi. Mais là, pour du EA ... y'a un gars qui a bien résumé le truc sur le chan "bien pour attendre TDU2". 

Ça sort le 20 juillet au passage, et si ça (te) branche, faut utiliser Xpadder pour utiliser son pad si jamais il n'est pas reconnu.

----------


## Dark Fread

> En fait, les GameOver sont juste devenus transparents. Je préfère voir Elika me récupérer le tout sans une plombe de loading que me bouffer un écran archaïque qui au final ne change pas grand-chose.


Vu comme ça, c'est sûr. Mais un bon devrait comporter des game over qui te poussent à faire un peu gaffe et qui rendent chaque succès un peu plus gratifiant. Là effectivement, au final c'est pas si chiant, mais y'a absolument aucun travail sur le level design examiné sous l'angle du gameplay. Les types peuvent bien te sortir un passage ultra balèze ou un truc particulièrement bien fichu, ça se voit pas puisque y'a des pseudo-checkpoints tous les 3 mètres.

----------


## G2LOQ

> Vu comme ça, c'est sûr. Mais un bon devrait comporter des game over qui te poussent à faire un peu gaffe et qui rendent chaque succès un peu plus gratifiant. Là effectivement, au final c'est pas si chiant, mais y'a absolument aucun travail sur le level design examiné sous l'angle du gameplay. Les types peuvent bien te sortir un passage ultra balèze ou un truc particulièrement bien fichu, ça se voit pas puisque y'a des pseudo-checkpoints tous les 3 mètres.



   Tout a fait d’accord. En fait il y avait même un succès sur console si tu n’avais pas eu recourt à Elika trop souvent. Mais le fait de les avoir rendu transparents, ces GameOver, font qu’effectivement on joue avec beaucoup moins de prudence. Mais bon, ça rend le jeu très fluide ce qui n’est pas pour me déplaire.  :;):

----------


## Silver

Petite chasse aux œufs de Pâques, je spoile le résultat mais pour le petit jeu de piste je laisse les intéressés trouver l'endroit.

- Oh tiens, une flèche.


- Une autre flèche.


- Encore une ? Étrange...


- Surpriiiiise !  ::P:

----------


## Dark Fread

G2LOQ -> De toutes façons, ton pseudo est tellement classe que je ne peux que te donner raison.  :B):

----------


## Morgoth

Deux contre un :



C'est quoi la différence entre le bon appontage et le mauvais appontage..?



Faut trouver la bombe :



Un peu d'action :





Retour en fromage :

----------


## Genchou

Un truc flippant quand je vois vos screens d'appontage, c'est que j'entends systématiquement la musique de Top Gun dans ma tête.  :tired:

----------


## G2LOQ

> G2LOQ -> De toutes façons, ton pseudo est tellement classe que je ne peux que te donner raison.


Oui je sais.  :B):  

 (Merci  :;):  )

----------


## Killy

> Ouais, mais en in-game le rendu est meilleur.


Ben moi j'aime bien, je trouve ça assez beau. D'ailleurs c'est comment, sympa ou caca?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ben moi j'aime bien, je trouve ça assez beau. D'ailleurs c'est comment, sympa ou caca?


Vas sur le topic dédié juste en dessous.  ::):

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## poseidon8500

Pour changer des avions  ::ninja:: 

"Messieurs les voyageurs attention au départ" (voie féminine)



"Viroflay rive gauche"


"Versailles Chantier"



"Mesdames et Messieurs les voyageurs, en raison d'un incident technique indépendant de notre volonté, ce train est terminus à Saint-Quentin En Yvelines ; Tous les voyageurs descendent du train... "



Un jour entre Marseille et Valence ...

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> Un jour entre Marseille et *Valence* ...


Wééééééé !  ::lol::

----------


## Wiltjay

Train Simulator juste après les Screen d'Arma II de Metaldestroyer ça donne un peu l'impression d'un gros flashback  ::P:

----------


## poseidon8500

> Train Simulator juste après les Screen d'Arma II de Metaldestroyer ça donne un peu l'impression d'un gros flashback


Et encore ces screens ne sont pas trop vieux (décembre 2009) vu que je l'ai réinstallé à ce moment là (sur un cout de tête  ::ninja:: ). J'ai d'autres screens qui eux datent de ..... 

Spoiler Alert! 


2003

  :B):

----------


## Erkin_



----------


## Say hello

> Pour changer des avions 
> 
> "Messieurs les voyageurs attention au départ" (voie féminine)
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f2d...6edf25a4ca.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/042...2fca06415c.jpg
> 
> "Viroflay rive gauche"
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/eb6...6b3438084a.jpg
> 
> ...



Est ce que tu peux provoquer des collisions?  :Bave:

----------


## poseidon8500

> Est ce que tu peux provoquer des collisions?


Entre trains, je n'ai jamais essayé. Par contre en mode exploration libre ça m'est déjà arrivé de ne pas réussir à m'arrêter et de finir dans le heurtoir...  ::ninja::  (petite précision : en mode exploration libre, hormis le train du joueur, il n'y en a pas d'autres en circulation)

----------


## Froyok

> */!\* SPOILER, screen de fin ! Scrollez si vous désirez jouer au jeu plus tard... */!\*


























Vala, c'est finit.

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Pour changer des avions 
> 
> "Messieurs les voyageurs attention au départ" (voie féminine)
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f2d...6edf25a4ca.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/042...2fca06415c.jpg
> 
> "Viroflay rive gauche"
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/eb6...6b3438084a.jpg
> 
> ...


C'est marrant, ton histoire, on dirait parfaitement ce qui arrive très souvent sur la ligne direction La défense - La Verrière  ::ninja::

----------


## Apokteino

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e2a...6d2f478261.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/798...b96c113404.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a38...6af3b984c2.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/46c...58b52639de.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/45a...3abb05a36c.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cf8...46e4458dcc.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/410...9232434d8a.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6a7...eac405831e.jpg


Cette extension nécessite Arma II pour fonctionner ?

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Mais Froyok au lieu de poster les photos comme ça, mets juste les liens...

----------


## Apokteino

> Mais Froyok au lieu de poster les photos comme ça, mets juste les liens...

----------


## Marty

> "Mesdames et Messieurs les voyageurs, en raison d'un incident technique indépendant de notre volonté, ce train est terminus à Saint-Quentin En Yvelines ; Tous les voyageurs descendent du train... "


 ::o: 
Je descends à Trappes moi ! Tu peux pas me faire ca bordel...




> Mais Froyok au lieu de poster les photos comme ça, mets juste les liens...


Gros +1 même si je me fous de ce jeu.

----------


## poseidon8500

> Je descends à Trappes moi ! Tu peux pas me faire ca bordel...


 ::P:  Prends la ligne de bus 414 elle relie les deux gares...

-->[]

[/HS]

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Cette extension nécessite Arma II pour fonctionner ?


Pas besoin, c'est un stand alone. Mais vu que le jeu se combine avec ArmA 2 vanilla, se serait bien de posséder les 2. Quand je parle de combiner, Arrowhead détecte automatiquement ton répertoire d'install d'ArmA 2 pour aller se fusionner dessus.  ::):

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Des photos réelles de Tokyo !  :B):  

Spoiler Alert! 


Encore des n'avions  ::wub::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Tain la classe !

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Cela me donne envie de refaire ma config  ::|: 

Je suis à 20fps c'est 

Spoiler Alert! 


juste

 

Spoiler Alert! 


juste

 

Spoiler Alert! 


juste

 !  ::O:

----------


## Morgoth

Je savais que le B-17 était balèze comme piège, mais de là à voler avec ses quatre hélices visiblement pliées après un atterrissage sur le ventre... faudra m'expliquer...  :tired:   ::P:

----------


## darkgrievous

> Des photos réelles de Tokyo !


T'as fait quoi à ton B-17  ::O:

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Haha ! C'est un bug c'est la 2emes install de suite qui me fait ça ...

----------


## chenoir

Tain si tu tournes à 20 Fps, qu'est ce que ca risque de donner chez moi....

Enfin bon, je me paye Rex 2 tout de suite, ca pète bien comme il faut.

----------


## tim987

Moi je tourne aussi à 20 FPS, mais c'est par choix avec le limitteur intégré de FSX. Au moins les textures ne poppent plus devant moi, elles sont jamais "floutées", même de loin. 

De toute façon, faut pas rêver, FSX est mal optimisé et ça s'arrange pas quand on rajoute des scènes, meshes et autres landclass détaillés.

:coolstorybro:

Fournée de screens FSX à venir, quand j'aurais le temps.

@Chenoir, fonce pour le Rex 2.

----------


## Morgoth

Je rêve d'un CFS4 avec le moteur de FSX (optimisé). 

Bon, je vais me recoucher.

----------


## tim987

Wings of Prey.


/troll.

----------


## chenoir

J'ai acheté, je télécharge.

Mais j'aimerais aussi me payer les produits France VFR qui sont absolument magnifiques. Sauf qu'à 15 euros pièces minimum, c'est trop cher pour moi. Même si je suis d'accord pour dire que ca les vaut carrément. Surtout pour voler dans mes alpes natales.

----------


## Genchou

C'est quoi la France ?

----------


## darkgrievous

Tu découvriras ce mot en même temps que sécession  ::P: h34r:

----------


## shlagevuk

Les pnj sont plus humain qu'on ne le pense! ils posent a cote de leurs trophé c'est-y pas mignon?

----------


## Sylvine

> Des photos réelles de Tokyo !  
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Encore des n'avions 
> 
> 
> http://uppix.net/f/b/c/569caa2142d7a...3324b246tt.jpg http://uppix.net/4/6/d/5d8b2a1ae9e29...65acbcb8tt.jpg http://uppix.net/d/3/4/407b3a448b133...77817060tt.jpg http://uppix.net/3/7/d/3a64d246cf392...da0ff7c8tt.jpg http://uppix.net/a/2/b/2b2d1a0236381...7375b734tt.jpg http://uppix.net/9/8/3/d94d40da5f135...89775560tt.jpg


Un B17 qui survole Tokyo, hum, ça me rappelle quelque chose.

----------


## Yggdrasill88

> Un B17 qui survole Tokyo, hum, ça me rappelle quelque chose.


Ha ! Dommage j'ai pas trouvé de B-29  :B):

----------


## Erkin_

Démo de Romance of the Three Kingdoms XI (Ça c'est du titre de jeu bien long)

Je ne m'attendais pas à voir ce genre de chose dans un jeu de stratégie !



Il me semble assez sympa et profond ce jeu et je suis pas mal étonné de savoir qu'il existe aussi sur PS2. Je me demande s'il s'est bien vendu sur ce support.

----------


## KiwiX

_"Mesdames, Messieurs, nous vous informons que ce train sera sans arrêt, jusqu'à la gare de Bibliothèque François Mitterand."_



_"Euuuuh. Mesdames, messieurs, en raison d'une rupture de caténaire voir rupture de la ligne tout court, ce train sera terminus... au milieu du restant des voies. Nous vous invitons à emprunter la correspondance prév... Ah non."_



T'as pas une gueule de porte bonheur.



Texture Fail

----------


## KiwiX

IA FAIL



 



Ouais bon, c'est marrant 5 minutes.

----------


## Froyok

Harf, tu n'as pas tenté la bidouille pour les texture ? car la le streaming foireux ça rend les choses vraiment hideuses...

----------


## KiwiX

> Harf, tu n'as pas tenté la bidouille pour les texture ? car la le streaming foireux ça rend les choses vraiment hideuses...


J'ai juste installé puis lancé le jeu, pas envie de passer plus de temps à bidouiller qu'autre chose sur ce type de jeux. Si j'arrive à le torcher d'ici ce soir, il sera désinstallé dans la foulée.  ::):

----------


## --Lourd--

_C'est pas ma guerre_




_Géronimooooooooooooo
_

----------


## Froyok

Nom du jeu ?  :tired:

----------


## --Lourd--

> Nom du jeu ?


Dragon age, voyons  :tired:

----------


## elpaulo

Genre c'est évident.

----------


## Billoute

> Démo de Romance of the Three Kingdoms XI (Ça c'est du titre de jeu bien long)
> 
> Je ne m'attendais pas à voir ce genre de chose dans un jeu de stratégie !
> 
> Il me semble assez sympa et profond ce jeu et je suis pas mal étonné de savoir qu'il existe aussi sur PS2. Je me demande s'il s'est bien vendu sur ce support.


cette série est quand même d'abord un produit console, adaptée sur presque toutes les consoles et micro du moment depuis presque 15 ans.
C'est l'existence même de la version PC qui est inhabituelle pour ce genre de produit.

http://www.mobygames.com/game-group/...ffset,0/so,1d/

----------


## eolan

Enfin terminé cette perle.





Piouw! Piouw!





Avant/après... Il était moche avant, il l'est toujours maintenant.
Le jeu vole pas bien haut, mais ça fera l'affaire pour le prix.

----------


## Narm

Splinter Cell : Double Agent.



Suis-je assez caché pour la l'IA ne me voit pas ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Okxyd

> Splinter Cell : Double Agent.
> 
> http://images.camarades-pc.fr/M06623...261486_600.jpg
> 
> Suis-je assez caché pour la l'IA ne me voit pas ?



Alors comme ça Sam met du Nivea for men  :tired: ...

----------


## hisvin

*7.62 High calibre:*

Le genre de situation un peu merdique avec mon sniper qui se fait contourner par un ennemi...

...mais, par chance, j'avais un p'tit gars en couverture. :D

Et, comme je suis méchant, j'ai fait subir la même chose à l'ennemi. :sol:


Spoiler Alert! 


Bon, ok, c'est l'IA d'amibe qui m'a permis cette superbe approche. :sweet:

----------


## touriste

> Démo de Romance of the Three Kingdoms XI (Ça c'est du titre de jeu bien long)
> 
> Je ne m'attendais pas à voir ce genre de chose dans un jeu de stratégie !
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6ab...ee9a1a5bb4.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5f8...cbc197be76.jpg
> 
> Il me semble assez sympa et profond ce jeu et je suis pas mal étonné de savoir qu'il existe aussi sur PS2. Je me demande s'il s'est bien vendu sur ce support.


Street fighter sur cheval  ?

----------


## Erkin_

::blink:: 


 ::huh:: 


 ::O: 


(Touriste : C'est un jeu de stratégie, ce genre de combat concerne uniquement les duels entre officiers)

----------


## Okxyd

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/994...ca18084b3d.jpg
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2fe...d9aa9bd234.jpg
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/628...da9fda7839.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


Bravo, tu viens de découvrir les jeux asiatiques  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## Az'

Euh...  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme2016

Bravo, tu viens de découvrir le double post  ::ninja:: 



(Ouh l'édit sournois).

----------


## Okxyd

> Bravo, tu viens de découvrir le double post 
> 
> 
> 
> (Ouh l'édit sournois).


Bravo tu viens de découvrir le fail  :^_^:  (bon on arrête là, j'ai gagné  :B): ).

----------


## Anonyme2016

Je réclame l'arbitrage vidéo  :tired: .

----------


## JulLeBarge

Monsieur, je crois que vous avez perdu votre main !


Petit détail de la zone de départ que j'aime bien  ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Je réclame l'arbitrage vidéo .


Naaaan.

----------


## Sk-flown

> J'ai juste installé puis lancé le jeu, pas envie de passer plus de temps à bidouiller qu'autre chose sur ce type de jeux. *Si j'arrive à le torcher d'ici ce soir, il sera désinstallé dans la foulée.*


Tu l'as acheté j'imagine?

...

Vous me gonflez toujours les mêmes a mettre des screens de jeux des fois avant même la sortie, pire que des gamins sur JV.com.

Vous pouvez trouvez les excuses que vous voulez, toute façon il y en a ils sont aussi discret que des éléphants dans un magasin de porcelaine.

 :tired:

----------


## NeoOoeN

> Tu l'as acheté j'imagine?
> 
> ...
> 
> Vous me gonflez toujours les mêmes a mettre des screens de jeux des fois avant même la sortie, pire que des gamins sur JV.com.
> 
> Vous pouvez trouvez les excuses que vous voulez, toute façon il y en a ils sont aussi discret que des éléphants dans un magasin de porcelaine.


Respire Marie Thérèse, ça fait du bien tu verras.

Pour faire dans l'original : 

Saints Row2

----------


## KiwiX

> Tu l'as acheté j'imagine?


Va t'acheter une console au lieu de jouer aux devinettes. C'est quoi le problème, au juste ? Que le jeu soit sortit à la fin juin et que je poste des screens quelques jours après ? Tu me prends pour un tipiak ?

----------


## hisvin

Un p'tit peu de *Starwolves 1*:
Une p'tite mission ou je recherche un trésor dans une zone infestée par des drones. 

Le truc assez con et auquel je ne pense pas tout le temps, c'est d'utiliser le décor pour éviter au moins une salve de missiles...

...Voilou les méfants...

...je les titille avec mon chasseur le plus rapide...

...puis je les rabats sur mon croiseur sans oublier d'activer les pouvoirs des persos pour maximiser les chances...

...une fois les gardes éliminés, il ne reste plus qu'à terminer le combat...

...bon, j'ai recommencé une dizaine de fois pour avoir une victoire parfaite. [:shy]

...Chouette, un trésoir. \o/... et des gardes. :D

----------


## bluth

> Tu l'as acheté j'imagine?
> 
> ...
> 
> Vous me gonflez toujours les mêmes a mettre des screens de jeux des fois avant même la sortie, pire que des gamins sur JV.com.
> 
> Vous pouvez trouvez les excuses que vous voulez, toute façon il y en a ils sont aussi discret que des éléphants dans un magasin de porcelaine.


Ou alors il l'a emprunté a un ami, acheté pour 3 miettes de pain d'occase, il peut aussi être  très riche...

----------


## dunadan



----------


## Silver

Quelques photos de vacances.

- Alors là c'est moi à la neige avec des potos.


- Là c'est quand j'ai visité une centrale avec les collègues.


- Là c'est quand j'ai fait un petit tour dans le désert avec mon avion.


- Là c'est quand j'ai fait du parachute dans la jungle.


- J'ai même conduit un bateau pour m'amuser.


- Et pour changer des avions sur ce sujet, et bien j'ai pris l'hélico !

----------


## Sk-flown

> Ou alors il l'a emprunté a un ami, acheté pour 3 miettes de pain d'occase, il peut aussi être  très riche...



Les gens normaux n'achètent pas des jeux pour voir s'ils sont bien, ils achètent après s'être renseignés(surtout neuf) et s'ils sont déçus ils gueulent un petit peu parce qu'ils ont mis 50€ dans le vent.

Là c'est: '"le jeu est moisi mais je le fini quand même ::|:  et je le jette comme un kleenex (parce qu'il m'a coûté que dalle).

Assumez un peu, moi je l'ai dit que j'avais téléchargé Modern warfare 2, j'ai pris des points et basta.

----------


## chenoir

J'aimerais pouvoir jouer à Just Cause. Quelle connerie de l'avoir limité à DX10 minimum, ils s'aliènent une bonne moitié de leur public qui navigue encore sous xp.

----------


## Shapa

Putain ouais chenoir sérieux quoi  ::ninja::

----------


## Morgoth

> J'aimerais pouvoir jouer à Just Cause. Quelle connerie de l'avoir limité à DX10 minimum, ils s'aliènent une bonne moitié de leur public qui navigue encore sous xp.


Si on en croit les statistiques Steam qui doivent être relativement fiables, XP représente 31% des OS chez les joueurs. Donc on a presque 70% de PC pouvant faire tourner JC2.

Faut bien laisser le passé là où il se trouve au bout d'un moment.

De toute façon quand on tourne sous XP c'est qu'on a pas le PC pour faire tourner JC2 en plus.  ::ninja::   ::P:

----------


## NeoOoeN

> Les gens normaux n'achètent pas des jeux pour voir s'ils sont bien, ils achètent après s'être renseignés(surtout neuf) et s'ils sont déçus ils gueulent un petit peu parce qu'ils ont mis 50€ dans le vent.
> 
> Là c'est: '"le jeu est moisi mais je le fini quand même et je le jette comme un kleenex (parce qu'il m'a coûté que dalle).
> 
> Assumez un peu, moi je l'ai dit que j'avais téléchargé Modern warfare 2, j'ai pris des points et basta.


Les gens normaux s'en branlent les couilles de savoir si JeanJean a téléchargé illégalement le jeu ou non, surtout.

Après si t'as pris des points pour avoir revendiqué être un pirate, tant mieux pour toi, t'es trop un ouf. Mais viens pas pleurer comme une fille jalouse de sa soeur qui a une plus jolie culotte qu'elle.

C'est fou les effets de la chaleur chez certains.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Les gens normaux s'en branlent les couilles de savoir si JeanJean a téléchargé illégalement le jeu ou non, surtout.
> 
> Après si t'as pris des points pour avoir revendiqué être un pirate, tant mieux pour toi, t'es trop un ouf. Mais viens pas pleurer comme une fille jalouse de sa soeur qui a une plus jolie culotte qu'elle.
> 
> C'est fou les effets de la chaleur chez certains.


C'est dingue hein, un peu comme ceux qui montent sur leurs grands chevaux en pensant que ça me tiens a coeur, bien sûr que je m'en fous des piratins, je demande un minimum de tenu, il y a pas besoin d'être un fin profiler pour en repérer quelques-uns a 25jeux neuf par mois, je serais modo ils prendraient un coup de pied au cul, c'est tout.

----------


## JulLeBarge

C'est pas le topic des screenshots ici ?  :ouaiouai: 

Allez on reprend avec du Borderlands, toujours aussi bon  ::wub:: 

Vroom vroom vroom, partons écraser quelques méchants vilains


Je kiffe les décors

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

> C'est dingue hein, un peu comme ceux qui montent sur leurs grands chevaux en pensant que ça me tiens a coeur, bien sûr que je m'en fous des piratins, je demande un minimum de tenu, il y a pas besoin d'être un fin profiler pour en repérer quelques-uns a 25jeux neuf par mois, je serais modo ils prendraient un coup de pied au cul, c'est tout.


Oui bien sur, et avec une telle pratique, un type qui est un vrai riche, se ferait forcément bannir... ::|: 
Enfin bon, ça dépend si tu préfère punir tout ceux qui cachent leurs fautes et punir certains injustement, ou ne pas punir certains qui cachent leurs fautes, et épargner les sanctions abusives.

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## Okxyd

> C'est dingue hein, un peu comme ceux qui montent sur leurs grands chevaux en pensant que ça me tiens a coeur, bien sûr que je m'en fous des piratins, je demande un minimum de tenu, il y a pas besoin d'être un fin profiler pour en repérer quelques-uns *a 25jeux neuf par mois*, je serais modo ils prendraient un coup de pied au cul, c'est  tout.



Haha à ce rythme là tu peux ban Metaldestroyer et Froyok  :^_^:  !

----------


## Froyok

Non mais sérieux, si kiwix dit qu'il va torcher le jeu parce qu'il l'aime pas plus que ça, je vois pas ou est le problème. Laissez-le jouer.
Vous n'avez aucun jugement (ni déduction) à porter sur sa façon de jouer au final.

@Tyler : s'koi le nom de ton jeu ? (faut encore le demander ça ?  ::(: )

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Je kiffe les décors
> http://uppix.net/8/2/a/4fa26cdce8140...bc61d1fett.jpg


D'ailleurs dans les options tu devrais enlever le flou au fond, ce sera bien plus joli, et ça fera plus BD.

---------- Post ajouté à 00h06 ----------




> @Tyler : s'koi le nom de ton jeu ? (faut encore le demander ça ? )


Gran turismo 5.

----------


## Froyok

> Gran turismo 5.


 :tired: 
T'es lourd.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> T'es lourd.


Toi tu l'es devenu. Nananinanère.

----------


## Froyok

Peut-être, et je m'en fous, mais en attendant tu n'as toujours pas donné le nom de ton jeu. Qui m'est inconnu. (Les screens ne me disent rien en tout cas)

----------


## Frypolar

Flatout 2 ?

----------


## Hamtarotaro

La condescendance sans l'humour de Boulon ca donne de la merde, la on se demande qui est le plus con.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Hé ho les pucelles! C'est la canicule qui vous titille les hormones ou bien?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Hop, auto modération, on en parle plus.

---------- Post ajouté à 00h29 ----------




> Flatout 2 ?


Flatout Ultimate Carnage.

----------


## KiwiX

Téléchargé sur kaZaa après avoir fini _Singularity_, c'était rapide 

En parlant de _Singularity_, 2 dernières images vu que j'ai terminé le jeu :

----------


## Genchou

Je retrouve de vieilles screens et je ressens le besoin pressant d'aller réactiver.  :tired:

----------


## Linque

Ça existe encore kazaa ?

----------


## KiwiX



----------


## ziltoïd

> Ça existe encore kazaa ?


Ça fonctionne encore mieux par minitel  ::ninja:: .

----------


## schnak

> Post inutile d'une image d'un monstre bicéphale mort.


LE NOM DU JEU BORDEL §§§§


Oui je met des majuscules, et je fais mon lourd, mais on le répète suffisament pour que ca devienne automatique normalement.
Surtout balancer une image comme ça sans rien dire 'tain...  ::(:

----------


## KiwiX

> LE NOM DU JEU BORDEL §§§§
> 
> 
> Oui je met des majuscules, et je fais mon lourd, mais on le répète suffisament pour que ca devienne automatique normalement.
> Surtout balancer une image comme ça sans rien dire 'tain...


Y a du lourd ce soir, c'est excellent.  :^_^:  Vivement l'hiver.

Suffit de scroller un ou deux posts avant et tu te rends compte que c'est la dernière image que j'ai up de _Singularity_. Accessoiremment parce qu'on peut ne mettre que 8 images par post et pas 9 alors j'ai fais un truc sale, bouh fouette moi  :Bave:

----------


## Genchou

Je continue mon dépoussiérage de vieux trucs.

Nous étions quand même une belle brochette de bras cassés, dans mon ancienne guilde (même si je sortais du lot de par mes excellentes prestations occasionnelles  :B): )


Voici à quoi aurait dû ressembler Thrall :

----------


## schnak

> Y a du lourd ce soir, c'est excellent.  Vivement l'hiver.
> 
> Suffit de scroller un ou deux posts avant et tu te rends compte que c'est la dernière image que j'ai up de _Singularity_. Accessoiremment parce qu'on peut ne mettre que 8 images par post et pas 9 alors j'ai fais un truc sale, bouh fouette moi


Ça change pas spécialement la donne au problème. Oui je me doutais bien que c'était le jeu singulier (oué, je traduit en bon François si je veux  ::P:  ) mais comme tu dit, entre temps, y'a eu des post avant, et ça coute tripette que décrire le nom du jeu dans le titre du post.

Parce que si on commence à donner des raisons pour pas mettre le titre du jeu, personne va le foutre et c'est juste énervant pour ceux qui voudraient savoir de quel jeu viens le screenshot.

J'ai rien contre toi, et c'est pas toi le problème (bisoux ?) mais pour le principe quand même (et ça me défoule un peu, avec cette chaleur...)

----------


## Jahwel



----------


## L'invité



----------


## Tiri

Soirée Arma II, une opération nocturne très bien réalisée. et un plan sans accroc  :Cigare: 
La progression à l'aide des Lunettes de vision nocturnes


Avancée dans un terrain à découvert


Entrée dans la mosquée ou les Marines se sont repliés 


Retour au pas de course au Stryker (blindé léger de transport) pour aider un convoi


La photo de famille devant le convoi allié en ruine


Pour terminer, un screen d'une prise de position d'un bâtiment en ruine lors d'une mission précédente

----------


## Jahwel



----------


## Olipro

Et pour finir, fête au village, on lance des scuds

----------


## Olipro

Et sinon une screen illogique de GTA 4

----------


## clence

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a57...ddab94be70.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/68f...aed62c75dc.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c32...9876750460.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1af...cb2d334a6d.jpg


Bah depuis quand il met une doudoune Rico? Y'a un DLC "soldes d'été" qui est sorti?

----------


## Okxyd

> Et pour finir, fête au village, on lance des scuds
> http://uppix.net/0/4/8/f6c3c6ccef539...dc40e23btt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/7/3/b/52e4c17b83a1c...1b87ecdett.jpg


Wtf  ::XD::  !

----------


## war-p

> Et pour finir, fête au village, on lance des scuds
> http://uppix.net/0/4/8/f6c3c6ccef539...dc40e23btt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/7/3/b/52e4c17b83a1c...1b87ecdett.jpg


J'adore le mec qui reste derrière les flammes du scud lors du décollage!  ::P:

----------


## Jahwel

> Bah depuis quand il met une doudoune Rico? Y'a un DLC "soldes d'été" qui est sorti?


http://www.justcause2mods.com/

----------


## Anonyme871

> J'adore le mec qui reste derrière les flammes du scud lors du décollage!


Il allume la mèche.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Apokteino

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6cd...23909b5179.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/be5...8709348908.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4ae...de7e197e4f.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e2f...8e915bc519.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/aca...8cb630010b.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ab2...c4cda27960.jpg
> 
> Téléchargé sur kaZaa après avoir fini _Singularity_, c'était rapide http://media.moddb.com/images/member...lface_copy.png
> 
> En parlant de _Singularity_, 2 dernières images vu que j'ai terminé le jeu :
> ...



Il est bien Cryostasis ?

----------


## KiwiX

> Il est bien Cryostasis ?


Belle ambiance, les déplacements sont très lents (probablement pour te stresser encore plus dans les affrontements par exemple) mais le principal défaut, ce sont les performances alors le jeu est loin d'être exceptionnel graphiquement...

----------


## Dark Fread

Ah non mais quand même, qu'est-ce que c'est beau  :Bave:  










N'importe quoi  :tired:  T'as mangé un znokiss dis moi !




> Et sinon une screen illogique de GTA 4
> http://uppix.net/9/5/0/449b16a500c49...3731069ett.jpg


Le tir à couvert en aveugle et en apnée  ::o:

----------


## Hereticus

Vous devriez avoir honte.

La plupart de mes derniers achats de jeux sont directement causés par ce topique  :tired: ...

Vilains va !  :tired:

----------


## Nielle

Ce qui me dérange avec ce Pop, c'est l'histoire des bouboules a chopper en finissant un monde. En gros faut se casser le c.l pour refaire 2 fois la même map.  ::(:

----------


## kayl257

> Ce qui me dérange avec ce Pop, c'est l'histoire des bouboules a chopper en finissant un monde. En gros faut se casser le c.l pour refaire 2 fois la même map.


Moi ce qui me dérange avec ce pop sur PC, c'est qu'il n'y a pas la fin (seulement en DLC sur 360...)

----------


## lokideath

Mais on s'en fout du DLC console, c'est du rajout de merde ! La fin prévue on l'a déjà  ::(:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Ce qui me dérange avec ce Pop, c'est l'histoire des bouboules a chopper en finissant un monde. En gros faut se casser le c.l pour refaire 2 fois la même map.


Boah, on peut se démerder pour ne pas être obligé de choper les bouboules du niveau X directement après avoir torché le niveau X. (tu finis tous les niveauwx qui ne nécessitent aucun pouvoir, et tu refais un deuxième passage pour les bouboules.)
Enfin c'est sûr qu'au final tu te tapes deux fois le même niveau (visuellement différents quand même), mais on peut atténuer un peu le truc  ::):

----------


## znokiss

> Ce qui me dérange avec ce Pop, c'est l'histoire des bouboules a chopper en finissant un monde. En gros faut se casser le c.l pour refaire 2 fois la même map.


Rhalala, les boules, quand même.

----------


## Genchou

Nouvelle partie toute fraîche. Un jour je ferai un autre perso que mage, promis.

----------


## Logan

Dieu que c'est moche  ::O:

----------


## bixente

> Dieu que c'est moche


Stoi qui est moche  ::(: .

----------


## JulLeBarge

Un peu de farm du premier boss pour améliorer mon équipement (sans grand succès malheureusement, malgré mes nombreuses tentatives  ::|:  )

Pan !


On continue le soir


et même de nuit


Massacre au village

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## KiwiX



----------


## Valkyr

> Un peu de farm du premier boss pour améliorer mon équipement (sans grand succès malheureusement, malgré mes nombreuses tentatives  )
> 
> Pan !
> http://uppix.net/7/5/3/744b644b7fb57...1cb4aad4tt.jpg
> 
> On continue le soir
> http://uppix.net/6/4/d/ab28820a61b0a...414e20datt.jpg
> 
> et même de nuit
> ...


Mmmmh... Rêve/Ruse ?  ::):

----------


## Dorak

ArmA 2, le jeu ou tu tires dans la tête mais les impacts se trouvent jamais là ou la balle a atterri  ::P:  .

----------


## KiwiX

Hoho, le jeu ne plante plus à la première ouverture de coffre.

On va installer la MAJ. 1 GO de corrections. Hoho.

----------


## raven33.be

Arma2 Opération Arrowhead

Babz en couv


Tiri et marn en attente d'ordre


Olipro et je ne sais plus qui en mouvement vers eine vilach taliban§§


Et petite image bonus tirée d'une ancienne partie deatmatch sur arma2 avec l'ace

----------


## Silver

- Un peu de moto dans le désert, et du blur aussi.


- J'ai du sable partout maintenant, c'est malin.


- Han merde, des ninjas !  :^_^: 


- Up in the air.


- Mon nouveau fond d'écran.

----------


## Froyok

Y'a moyen de virer le hud sur just cause ? Ça pourrais donner des fond d'écran très sympa...

----------


## tim987

Oui, transparence à 0% réglable dans le menu.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Mmmmh... Rêve/Ruse ?


Rêve / chasse plutôt (Aruspice)

----------


## clence

Lamborghini Reventon !!!  ::P:  Cette voiture serait parfaite pour le rôle de la Batmobile dans le prochain Batman.







Le jeu: Forza 3 (oui ce n'est pas un jeu pc... mais pour une fois qu'on peut prendre des screens sur console, ne me jetez pas la pierre)

----------


## war-p

Elle est furtive?

----------


## Hereticus

> Lamborghini Reventon !!!  Cette voiture serait parfaite pour le rôle de la Batmobile dans le prochain Batman.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e1e...4381e5f326.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9bc...9033c210a4.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8ff...ecdf554162.jpg
> 
> Le jeu: Forza 3 (oui ce n'est pas un jeu pc... mais pour une fois qu'on peut prendre des screens sur console, ne me jetez pas la pierre)


 ::wub::  c'est vrai qu'elle est fort jolie !

Monsieur a du goût !

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Je suis fan  ::wub::

----------


## --Lourd--

:Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## Az'

Et voilà, encore un avion.

----------


## tim987

HS/

J'aime bien le concours Tornado/Lamborghini pour savoir quel véhicule à une meilleure accéleration sur 300m. Dans le même genre je propose Concorde/Twingo et Mig29/Traban.

----------


## Wiltjay

> HS/
> 
> J'aime bien le concours Tornado/Lamborghini pour savoir quel véhicule à une meilleure accéleration sur 300m. Dans le même genre je propose Concorde/Twingo et Mig29/Traban.


Sauf qu'un jet (je sais pas lequel) s'est déjà pris une brasse au 300m D.A par une porsche et une R1, alors une lambo Reventon...

/HS

----------


## tim987

Elle a pas gagnée. Mais les résultats étaient "interessants".

----------


## Morgoth

Et sur 10000 mètres. :D

----------


## chenoir

Je suis attristé par votre manque flagrant de gout.

La plus belle c'est celle la :

----------


## Hereticus

> Je suis attristé par votre manque flagrant de gout.
> 
> La plus belle c'est celle la :
> 
> http://www.citroenclub.ro/images/cit...an_turismo.jpg




Spoiler Alert! 


chauvin  ::ninja::

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Elle sortira jamais celle la :ettoc!:

attention dérive...



Clay  :Cigare:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Je suis attristé par votre manque flagrant de gout.
> 
> La plus belle c'est celle la :
> 
> http://www.citroenclub.ro/images/cit...an_turismo.jpg


:vomi:

----------


## ikarad

> Je suis attristé par votre manque flagrant de gout.
> 
> La plus belle c'est celle la :
> 
> http://www.citroenclub.ro/images/cit...an_turismo.jpg


Magnifique voiture. Dommage que Citroën ne se lance pas dans les voitures de sport luxe

----------


## Okxyd

> Magnifique voiture. Dommage que Citroën ne se lance pas dans les voitures de sport luxe



Putain Ikarad t'es chiant ! On t'avais dis d'arrêter de poster bourrer  ::ninja::  !

----------


## ggtr1138

> Un peu de farm du premier boss pour améliorer mon équipement (sans grand succès malheureusement, malgré mes nombreuses tentatives  )


Etant un n00b en hack and slash, Je n'arrive pas à passer ce premier boss.  ::(:  Y'a une tactique imparable ?

----------


## Okxyd

> Etant un n00b en hack and slash, Je n'arrive pas à passer ce premier boss.  Y'a une tactique imparable ?


Basher avant.

----------


## Dorak

Lui montrer la date de sortie de Diablo 3 fonctionne aussi.

----------


## Valkyr

> Etant un n00b en hack and slash, Je n'arrive pas à passer ce premier boss.  Y'a une tactique imparable ?


Go go topic Titan Quest  ::):

----------


## chenoir

> :vomi:


Nan mais si vous avez pas de gout, c'est pas votre faute hein. C'est sans doute la faute à la société.

De toutes façons, tout chauvinisme pas mis à part, la plus belle voiture de l'histoire de l'automobile c'est celle la :



En tous cas c'est pour elle que je claquerai mes premiers 70.000 euros.

Et puis fin du HS.

----------


## war-p

HS

Venturi, c'est mieux

\HS

----------


## chenoir

HS

Bof, à part la 300 atlantique ils ont pas fait des chefs d'oeuvre

/HS

----------


## elpaulo

C'est pas le topic des ptites bites fans de tutures pourries ici.

Pour la peine, un mec qui fait n'importe quoi sur EVE Online en planetary interaction :

----------


## Dorak

EvE Online, le jeu ou il te faut minimum un BAC +5 pour comprendre 10 % du bouzin.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

On dirait qu'un type qui a mangé épicé, a vomi sur du vomi vert.

----------


## elpaulo

Et lui la, rhaa j'adore :

----------


## Darkath

> Je suis attristé par votre manque flagrant de gout.
> 
> La plus belle c'est celle la :
> 
> http://www.citroenclub.ro/images/cit...an_turismo.jpg


Gran Turismo  :Emo: 

Pourquoi ils ne le sortent jamais sur pc  ::(: 

Et sinon j'ai vu la Citroen en vrai dans un micro salon de designers ou mon père avait eu des invites, et bah elle claque bon dieu, dans le genre méga claque aussi y'a la Metropolis dans le genre limo de luxe pour (farmer) chinois :

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

> Et lui la, rhaa j'adore :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0cf...7211f3fe15.jpg


Je comprend vraiment rien, c'est normal ?

----------


## elpaulo

> EvE Online, le jeu ou il te faut minimum un BAC +5 pour comprendre 10 % du bouzin.


Boarf ya rien la.

Tiens la c'est compliquay §

----------


## chenoir

> Je comprend vraiment rien, c'est normal ?


Visiblement, ils ont fait pousser de l'acné à la face d'une planète.

----------


## elpaulo

> Je comprend vraiment rien, c'est normal ?


Ben en gros on peut faire des chaines de production sur les planetes d'EVE online depuis peu.

Et je prend des screens de chaines d'autres joueurs qui me font marrer parce qu'elles sont complètement bordéliques ou pas du tout optimisées.

----------


## Froyok

*X-Men Origins : Wolverin*


Il ne faut pas regarder par la serrure quand je suis aux toilettes, mec.


Haaa, un paysage paradisiaque, des ruines maya et des mercenaires. Je m'amuse pendant ces vacances.


Par contre j'ai paumé mon guide sur la route, une balle perdue sans doute...



*Zeno Clash*


Fight !


Boobs !  :Bave: 


Drogué !


Fou !

----------


## Okxyd

> Ben en gros on peut faire des chaines de production sur les planetes d'EVE online depuis peu.
> 
> Et je prend des screens de chaines d'autres joueurs *qui me font marrer parce qu'elles sont complètement bordéliques ou pas du tout optimisées.*


 :tired:   T'as un humour bizarre.

----------


## elpaulo

> T'as un humour bizarre.


Faut dire qu'on joue a un jeu bizarre aussi.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Anonyme2016

UN des jeux les plus mésestimés de l'histoire : *Stubbs the Zombie : In Rebel Without a Pulse.

*Quelques screens du début du jeu :

----------


## Sk-flown

> UN des jeux les plus mésestimés de l'histoire : *Stubbs the Zombie : In Rebel Without a Pulse.
> 
> *Quelques screens du début du jeu :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/bd1a0fd...306b8f41f5.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/d483b02...6181cf9658.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/af4aca1...d927f2063c.jpg
> ...


C'est normal c'est un jeu en version alpha qu'ils ont fait passer en gold, c'est marrant de jouer le zombie mais il y aurait dû avoir plus d'interactions pour en faire un vrai bon jeu.

----------


## Anonyme2016

BOarf, c'est quand même super drôle et super fun.

----------


## bluth

Toujours aussi degouté de pas pouvoir le finir a cause d'un bug qui me fait retourner au bureau des que je passe un certain point.

----------


## aKa.

*ArmA 2 : Operation Arrowhead
coop CPC 05/07/10*

----------


## clence

Celui qui trouve le nom de la voiture que je suis en train de griller ne gagne rien.



Tentative de dépassement d'une Veyron à l'abord d'une chicane.



Gros plan pour apprécier un niveau de détail assez balèze.

----------


## Wiltjay

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/70a...bcb2eff059.jpg
> 
> Celui qui trouve le nom de la voiture que je suis en train de griller ne gagne rien.


Saleen S7, heureux de n'avoir rien gagné, chuis trop content.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Une Bugatti Veyron?

----------


## captain-rabbit

Heu c'est quoi le nom de ce merveilleux jeu automobile?  :Bave:

----------


## clence

Forza Motorsport 3. Sur xbox.

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Non non !

Sur Xbox  :Gerbe:  :nawak:

----------


## jenfilipe

Ben ouai je comprends le dégout ! Le meilleur jeu de caisses du moment est sur Xbox ! :haha:

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Et le pire c'est qu'il sera sur PS3  ::wacko::  

Spoiler Alert! 


(le meilleur jeux de caisse)

----------


## jenfilipe

> Et le pire c'est qu'il sera sur PS3  
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> (le meilleur jeux de caisse)


On verra, faudra juger sur pièce...

----------


## Morgoth

Depuis quand la X-Boîte gère-t-elle l'AAx16Q (quoique là, un tel niveau c'est carrément du Quad SLI AAx32 Certifié) ?  ::ninja:: 

Retouche ?  :tired: 

:complot:

----------


## Wiltjay

> Depuis quand la X-Boîte gère-t-elle l'AAx16Q (quoique là, un tel niveau c'est carrément du Quad SLI AAx32 Certifié) ? 
> 
> Retouche ? 
> 
> :complot:


Si on veut, c'est le mode photo qui balance l'AA comme un gros sale  :;):

----------


## Genchou

Les photos que tu prends IG sont retouchées par la suite, j'imagine. GT4 sur PS2 faisait idem il me semble.

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Tout les jeux sont fait à partir d'un pc ?! Alors je pense... !

----------


## clence

> Si on veut, c'est le mode photo qui balance l'AA comme un gros sale


Exact, et je le soupçonne aussi de rajouter des polygones aux bagnoles  :tired:

----------


## Morgoth

C'est Photoshop en fait le mode photo.

----------


## Dorak

Non ça c'est tout simplement dû à la puissance la 360  :Cigare:  .

----------


## Yggdrasill88



----------


## Genchou

Merci la BO de Painkiller \o/

----------


## Ekba

Deux screens qui rappelleront de bons souvenirs à certains :





Je viens juste de finir le premier chapitre en tuant Andarielle... en assassin avec des pièges, c'est long... ^^

PS EDIT : c'est utile de dire que c'est Diablo 2 ou bien ?

----------


## schnak

Un screen posté dans le topic dédié au jeu : 



Un bon perso, un bon vaisseau. Dommage qu'on se rapproche de la fin (la coalition contrôle 75% de l'Univers, les Dominators déguste sévère).  Du coup, je profite surtout des batailles pour prendre les restes, et je tape sur les pirates, histoire de prendre leur cargaison (de drogue/armes) et les revendre.  ::ninja::

----------


## chenoir

Tain, en voyant vos screens de Beat Hazard. J'ai craqué, j'ai acheté, j'ai explosé mes yeux. C'est sans aucun doute le seul jeu que je connaisse qui pourrait faire faire à un aveugle une crise d'épilepsie.

----------


## KiwiX

> PS EDIT : c'est utile de dire que c'est Diablo 2 ou bien ?


T'as bien fais de le mettre, on ne sait jamais. Y a bien un polio qui va nous sortir qu'il ne connait pas ce jeu.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Euklif

On peut connaitre, pas reconnaitre et s'abstenir de le dire (vu l'effet que ça a de toute façon...). Vu comme Diablo 2 ma passionné, j'avais pas reconnu perso...
Et au fait, le polio t'emmerde.

----------


## KiwiX

Et voilà, qu'est-ce que je disais. :fuuu:

----------


## Morgoth

Pas reconnu non plus. Faut dire que ça n'a pas l'air très passionnant vu comme ça.

De toute façon je suis sûr que c'est même pas ça, ben ouais, les images ne sont pas bloquées en 800x600.  ::siffle::

----------


## schnak

> Et voilà, qu'est-ce que je disais. :fuuu:


Tu sais que ça fera pas de toi un mec hype en prenant de haut ceux qui demandent juste que s'applique la règle du topic hein.  ::): 

Enfin stop le HS (pour moi en tout cas).

----------


## Genchou

> Deux screens qui rappelleront de bons souvenirs à certains :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f2a...8407779204.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f8a...4ff5688d6d.jpg
> 
> Je viens juste de finir le premier chapitre en tuant Andarielle... en assassin avec des pièges, c'est long... ^^
> 
> PS EDIT : c'est utile de dire que c'est Diablo 2 ou bien ?


Tiens, on sait monter au dessus du 800*600 maintenant ?  :tired:

----------


## KiwiX

Vivement que l'école reprenne, c'est fatiguant les vacances scolaires.  :tired: 

Des screens de *Cryostasis* (on sait jamais, des fois que les lunettes suffisent pas)

----------


## schnak

> Tiens, on sait monter au dessus du 800*600 maintenant ?


Y'aurait un patch pour augmenter la résolution oué.
Perso, je suis un puriste, un vrai, je joue au jeu avec la résolution d'origine en 

Spoiler Alert! 


mode fenêtré  ::ninja:: 

 .

----------


## Ekba

Ben ouais comme pour Baldur's y'a un patch haute résolution, et c'est la classe. Bon faut pas monter trop haut non plus, si je met en 1920x1080 c'est vraiment trop petit, du coup je laisse en 1080x720.

D'après ce que j'ai lu la toute dernière mise à jour permet aussi d'agrandir la fenetre, mais je préfère rester en 1.12 avec le patch non officiel.

J'avais jamais joué à Diablo avant, pis j'avais envie d'un ptit HnS ou faut pas trop réfléchir, comme ça pour passer le temps. Et franchement je comprend mieux pourquoi la plupart des joueurs le considèrent encore comme ZE référence. J'aime surtout les donjons complètement noirs où on peut tomber sur une armée au détour d'un couloir^^.

----------


## Darkath

> Tu sais que ça fera pas de toi un mec hype en prenant de haut ceux qui demandent juste que s'applique la règle du topic hein. 
> 
> Enfin stop le HS (pour moi en tout cas).


Nan mais pas reconnaitre un screen de diablo c'est comme pas reconnaitre un screen de CS, faut soit avoir 10 ans et ne pas avoir connu l'époque, soit être vraiment pas culturé, soit avoir une mémoire de poisson rouge.



Sinon screen qui résume très bien la petite séance de borderlands de ce soir :



Super_Maçon et Setzer qui compare la taille de leur canon pour impressioner la demoiselle.

La suite demain  :;):

----------


## --Lourd--

> 


Le nom du jeu bordel.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Inculte  :tired:

----------


## Nykhola

> Deux screens qui rappelleront de bons souvenirs à certains :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f2a...8407779204.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f8a...4ff5688d6d.jpg
> 
> Je viens juste de finir le premier chapitre en tuant Andarielle... en assassin avec des pièges, c'est long... ^^
> 
> PS EDIT : c'est utile de dire que c'est Diablo 2 ou bien ?


Et le nom de ce ptit patch pour la résolution ?

----------


## Jahwel



----------


## Say hello

> Nan mais pas reconnaitre un screen de diablo c'est comme pas reconnaitre un screen de CS, faut soit avoir 10 ans et ne pas avoir connu l'époque, soit être vraiment pas culturé, soit avoir une mémoire de poisson rouge.
> 
> 
> 
> Sinon screen qui résume très bien la petite séance de borderlands de ce soir :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fd4...6b5f209ec0.jpg
> 
> Super_Maçon et Setzer qui compare la taille de leur canon pour impressioner la demoiselle.
> ...


Ah enfin du boobs, je commençais à désespérer!

----------


## Morgoth

> Nan mais pas reconnaitre un screen de diablo c'est comme pas reconnaitre un screen de CS, faut soit avoir 10 ans et ne pas avoir connu l'époque, soit être vraiment pas culturé, soit avoir une mémoire de poisson rouge.


Ou alors ne pas être intéressé. Bon, les images m'ont dit quelque chose, je savais que j'avais déjà vu ce jeu, de là à mettre un nom dessus...

En tout cas j'ai plus entendu parler de CS que de Diablo (faut dire que le Multi ça aide).

----------


## Projet 154

> Deux screens qui rappelleront de bons souvenirs à certains :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f2a...8407779204.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f8a...4ff5688d6d.jpg
> 
> Je viens juste de finir le premier chapitre en tuant Andarielle... en assassin avec des pièges, c'est long... ^^
> 
> PS EDIT : c'est utile de dire que c'est Diablo 2 ou bien ?


Contre Diablo, tu vas pleurer misère.
Faudrait peut-être que je le finisse Diablo II. Je suis toujours au début du 5° chapitre....




> Y'aurait un patch pour augmenter la résolution oué.
> Perso, je suis un puriste, un vrai, je joue au jeu avec la résolution d'origine en 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> mode fenêtré 
> 
>  .


J'avoue, aussi. Même pas peur.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jean Pale

Moonbase Alpha.

Le robot de Algent.


Y'a du boulot...


Le centre de commandement qui sert à rien.


Algent qui ne lâche décidément pas son robot.


Réparation du panneau solaire bientôt finie !


Merde, panne critique...


Réparation du coupleur.


Allez les gars, bougez-vous on va y arriver !

----------


## Ekba

> Et le nom de ce ptit patch pour la résolution ?


C'est le seul patch non officiel de cette page:

http://www.clubic.com/patch-jeux-vid...-diablo-2.html

Tention faut surtout pas installer le 1.13, ça marche que sur du 1.12 sinon y'a une dll qui foire. En fait y'a juste 3 ou 4 fichiers à copier dans le repertoire d'install, ça écrase rien, ensuite faut rajouter -w dans la cible du raccourci diablo pour le lancer en fenêtré, mais faut utiliser l'exe du patch, pas l'exe de diablo. Fonctionne aussi en plein écran j'ai essayé.

Ah oui et faut jouer en directdraw, pas en direct3D. J'ai aussi lu des trucs d'émulation de Glide mais j'ai pas trop compris, ça à l'air de dater et j'y cnnais rien en vieux matos PC^^.

PS: sur une version avec extension, les patchs de mon lien ( sauf le non officiel ) ne fonctionnent pas. Mais ils ont pas mis le patch de réso sur la page des patchs pour le jeu avec extension...

----------


## Lapinaute

Cache-cache  ::siffle:: 


 :^_^:  Non ce n'est pas splinter cell.

----------


## Texgroove

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e2f...a853a0b3f1.jpg


C'est moi et mon esprit tortueux parce que le logo du bowling derrière  ::O: 

Pour pas flooder Un bon vieux rpg old school 

Spoiler Alert! 


Ultima VII

  :B):

----------


## Hereticus

> C'est moi et mon esprit tortueux parce que le logo du bowling derrière 
> 
> Pour pas flooder Un bon vieux rpg old school 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Ultima VII
> 
> ...


Ca m'a l'air bien sympa utlima VII , enfin ton unique screen me plait ... t'as d'autres screens ?  :tired:  et pi t'en penses quoi toi ? C'est gratos ?

Sinon pour le logo du bowling ... ben c'est voulu je penses.

----------


## sylphid

> Ca m'a l'air bien sympa utlima VII


Si tu es un peu courageux et pas trop regardant sur le old school fonce , un pilier incontournable des rpg PC.

Le jeu est en francais, par contre de mémoire l'extension du jeu n'est trouvable qu'en english.


Une version dosbox est trouvable en 3 click google. Le jeu mettait a genou les 486Dx de l'époque, mais je pense qu'aujourdhui ta config devrait malheureusement être trop violente.

LE PLUS SIMPLE: EXULT

Il faut télécharger Exult et le jeu Ultima 7. Décompresse l'archive de Ultima 7 sur ton disque dur.
Après, il faut installer Exult. Pour ce faire tu fais un double click sur le fichier téléchargé et le programme va te demander au bout d'un moment où installer Exult. C'est comme tu veux pour cette étape. L'étape d'après te demande ou se trouve le répertoire de Ultima 7. Il suffit d'indiquer le répertoire fraichement décompressé où se trouve les fichiers du jeu. Garde en tête que l'archive contient déja un répertoire (Ultima7VF si c'est le jeu téléchargé sur LTF). Donc si par exemple tu avait créé un répertoire U7 sur le disque dur pour y décompresser l'archive du jeu, tu vas te retrouver avec un répertoire U7 dans lequel se trouve un autre répertoire Ultima7VF... Le chemin que tu dois donner à l'installation de Exult est bien celle du répertoire RACINE de Ultima 7. Dans ce répertoire doit se trouver entre autre des fichiers éxécutables (Intro.exe, Install.exe...ect).
Dans l'étape suivante, il te demande d'indiquer où se trouve le répertoire de Serpent Isle. C'est pareil que pour Ultima7. On télécharge, on décompresse...ect. Pour celui la, tu peux passer l'étape si tu ne veux pas l'installer pour le moment.
Après, c'est fini. Tu n'as plus qu'a lancer Exult dans ton menu démarrer comme un autre programme.

----------


## ggtr1138

> Ca m'a l'air bien sympa utlima VII.


Sinon pour ceux que ça intéresse, une version flash d'Ultima IV est sortie.

----------


## Dark Fread

Bug lors de le partie en coop avec L'Invité : 
On voit pas très bien ce qu'il se passe, en fait mon personnage était constamment le dos à la route dans la tourelle. Pourtant, en tournant la tourelle, ses mains continuaient bien à l'agripper, tout en restant reliées à son corps... Ce qui donnait un résultat anatomiquement quelque peu lolwutesque.






_
Note de L'Invité : putain avec le bruit des boucliers et le buggy rose on se croirait dans Halo._

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Vivement que l'école reprenne, c'est fatiguant les vacances scolaires. 
> 
> Des screens de *Cryostasis* (on sait jamais, des fois que les lunettes suffisent pas)
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9d4...37fcf8b2a3.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/225...c993c3d123.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/214...9289c1602a.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5c3...625fb6fcd1.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1d7...1eaf719c23.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/da4...0f750a7b71.jpg


Est-il aussi pourri que ce qui en a été dit dans les tests?

----------


## chenoir

> Moonbase Alpha.
> 
> Le robot de Algent.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e8a...a81096fab5.jpg
> 
> Y'a du boulot...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e81...862a6c6ba8.jpg
> 
> Le centre de commandement qui sert à rien.
> ...



Wabon. C'est quoi ce machin?

----------


## Dark Fread

> Wabon. C'est quoi ce machin?


http://store.steampowered.com/app/39000/
http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...postcount=3434

----------


## L'invité

> Note de L'Invité : putain avec le bruit des boucliers et le buggy rose on se croirait dans Halo.


Je rajoute que les boucliers font le même bruit que dans Halo, et que quand on sote on flotte pareil.  ::o:

----------


## Sylvine

> _Note de L'Invité : putain avec le bruit des boucliers et le buggy rose on se croirait dans Halo._






 :tired:

----------


## Sk-flown

Bande de Gay-Consoleux !!!

:Doubleheadshot:

----------


## Dark Fread

Tes gay-machins à tout bout de champ, ça commence à être un peu lourdingue, même sous couvert du second degré. Sinon y'a un truc qui t'alerte à chaque nouveau post mentionnant le mot Halo ou quoi ?

----------


## Sk-flown

> Tes gay-machins à tout bout de champ, ça commence à être un peu lourdingue, même sous couvert du second degré. Sinon y'a un truc qui t'alerte à chaque nouveau post mentionnant le mot Halo ou quoi ?


N'importe quoi j'ai pas dit: "Gay" depuis au moins..., houla..., depuis lundi... 

 :tired:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Tes gay-machins à tout bout de champ, ça commence à être un peu lourdingue, même sous couvert du second degré. Sinon y'a un truc qui t'alerte à chaque nouveau post mentionnant le mot *Halo* ou quoi ?


En plus y'a bien eu une version du 1er Halo sur PC il me semble.

----------


## Ekba

Le seul problème de Halo c'est que c'est un FPS sur console, mais sinon c'est une chouette série... *sifflotte*

Dark Fread : ouais j'ai déjà remarqué pas mal de bug au niveau des buggy, genre le perso qui s'asseoit dans le vide à côté du siège, ce genre de truc^^.

----------


## ikarad

> En plus y'a bien eu une version du 1er Halo sur PC il me semble.


Oui Halo est à l'origine un FPS PC/MAC développé par bungie (les développeurs de Marathon, halo étant le successeur de Marathon finalement) avant que bungie ne soit racheté par Microsoft repoussant le jeu de 6mois/1 an pour le sortir sur xbox avec modification et tout ce qui va avec et sur PC encore presque 2 ans après. Halo est donc sortit sur PC comme c'était prévu à l'origine mais avec beaucoup de retards et peut être plus avec ce qui était prévu à l'origine.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

C'était même au tout début un rts  :;):

----------


## Euklif

> Nan mais pas reconnaitre un screen de diablo c'est comme pas reconnaitre un screen de CS, faut soit avoir 10 ans et ne pas avoir connu l'époque, soit être vraiment pas culturé, soit avoir une mémoire de poisson rouge.


Vous êtes quand même une sacré bande d'étroit d'esprit (et je reste poli).
Déjà, parler sérieusement de culture dans le domaine du jetable jeux vidéo faut avoir envie. Mais faire les malins parce que vous avez réussit à reconnaitre un screen franchement pas équivoque d'un jeu tout pourrit (oui, j'assume), y a de quoi se poser des questions. Et le pire c'est que sans la provoc initial, je suis sur que personne ne l'aurait ramené (en tout cas, j'l'aurais pas fait perso)... Mais bref, passons. Place aux screens (Necrobousevision) :

----------


## Xùn

Indigo Prophecy:

----------


## gripoil

> Indigo Prophecy


J'aime bien ce jeu. En y repensant ... j'vois pas ce qui change entre les QTE de celui ci et ceux d'Heavy Rain. N'empeche que Farh... farhn ... Indigo prophecy ne pas déplu lui  ::P:

----------


## KiwiX

> Est-il aussi pourri que ce qui en a été dit dans les tests?


A vrai dire, je me souviens pas du test. L'optimisation est, elle, vraiment pourrie. Mais l'ambiance à elle seule...  ::wub::  Sinon, je te conseille la série des Penumbra, si tu veux en avoir pour ton argent.




> Moonbase Alpha.
> 
> Le robot de Algent.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e8a...a81096fab5.jpg
> 
> Y'a du boulot...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e81...862a6c6ba8.jpg
> 
> Le centre de commandement qui sert à rien.
> ...


 ::o:  Ça a l'air sympa ce truc. Gratos ?




> Et le pire c'est que sans la provoc initial, je suis sur que personne ne l'aurait ramené (en tout cas, j'l'aurais pas fait perso)..


En attendant, t'es le seul à l'avoir ramené.  :tired:  Morgoth ne compte pas vu qu'on le savait déjà mauvais  ::lol::

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Vous êtes quand même une sacré bande d'étroit d'esprit (et je reste  poli).
> Déjà, parler sérieusement de culture dans le domaine du jetable  jeux vidéo faut avoir envie. Mais faire les malins parce que vous avez  réussit à reconnaitre un screen franchement pas équivoque d'un jeu tout  pourrit (oui, j'assume), y a de quoi se poser des questions. Et le pire  c'est que sans la provoc initial, je suis sur que personne ne l'aurait  ramené (en tout cas, j'l'aurais pas fait perso)... Mais bref, passons.  Place aux screens (Necrobousevision) :


Le Jeux Vidéo est devenu un art ( dans certains cas évidemment ) tout en assumant la plupart du temps une volonté marketing clairement affiché ce qui manque au cinéma...'fin moi j'men fous, j'ai 14 ans et même si je connais ces jeux je vais pas trop me joindre aux " débats ".
 CS c'est comme Diablo : De bons jeux (voirs cultes, j'ai beaucoup aimé le Diablo ) au concept intéressant mais avec les deux extrêmes comme public a savoir les branleurs de première et les pauvres cons intégristes. ( bon okay pas tous sinon je viendrais pas squatter ce fofo mais quand même  ::P:  )

Deus screens de Fear Perseus Mandata, j'ai eu le malheur de croire PC jeux a l'époque qui disaient que c'était le moins bon des trois alors que certains de ses gunfights sont les plus impressionnants de la saga ( oui je découvre Fear seulement maintenant, fouettez moi  ::ninja:: ) C'est franchement beau par moments et les maps sont plus variés que dans le premier, par contre ça reste moins beau que Extraction point.

----------


## bratisla

> (screens de Moonbase alpha)
>  Ça a l'air sympa ce truc. Gratos ?


Annoncé comme gratos sur le site de la NASA. Et ça me titille fortement de rejoindre des canards pour planter des gros tuyaux dans des trous ... d'autres amateurs ?

----------


## Jean Pale

Oui Kiwix c'est gratos.

Et oui, Perseus Mandate est le plus mauvais des 3 premiers F.E.A.R. (Extraction point FTW  :B): ).

----------


## Clear_strelok

Heu mauvais faut pas exagérer... ::): 
Dans l'ordre ( et pour ce que j'ai pu jouer ):
F.E.A.R est génial, le moteur a pas si mal vieillis, Alma est plus effrayante que jamais, les doublages anglais sont excellents et les gunfights poutrent encore 95% de ce qui se fait aujourd'hui, et j'ai oublié de parler de L'I.A  ::wub:: 

Extraction point c'est juste mon FPS préferé maintenant, en gros c'est Fear en plus variés, plus flippant, qui essaye moins de trouver des prétextes aux apparitions et est donc plus crédible, les graphismes sont magnifiques, les gunfights démentiels et la pu**  D'I.A de malades..bordel L'I.A de cet opus la...ok y'a le décor conçus pour mais Juste...Juste Fear quoi , y'a aucun équivalent  :Bave:  

Perseus mandate, Ben j'ai déjà dis, c'est plus variés que le premier Fear mais moins beau que extraction point, les gunfights sont en général très bon mais surtout il contient quelques un des combats les plus hallucinants que j'ai jamais vu ( je ferais des screens tellement c'est jouissif, de la fumée et des étincelles partout, un flingue dans chaque main, on se penche vers la droite du poteau et on tire,on se penche vers la gauche, on recharge en slowmotion, on fait un peu de corps a corps a la matrix,on recharge tout en voltigeant, on tourne autours des poteaux qui s'effondrent un a un...Putain c'est... :Bave: )
Au final même celui la l'est culte !  ::): 

Fear 2 c'est un peu tous les éléments dont j'ai parlé précédemment concentrés et avec plus de mise en scéne, mais l'impossibilité de se pencher a surement fait que le jeu a été mésestimé par les " mass medias" n'empêche que c'est le pied, je l'adore cette série  ::wub::

----------


## Xùn

> J'aime bien ce jeu. En y repensant ... j'vois pas ce qui change entre les QTE de celui ci et ceux d'Heavy Rain. N'empeche que Farh... farhn ... Indigo prophecy ne pas déplu lui


 Je n’ai pas joué à Heavy Rain, juste vu quelques vidéos et regarder des streams à sa sortie. Mais vu que ce sont les mêmes développeurs, ce n’est pas si étonnant qu'on fasse le rapprochement entre les deux au niveau du gameplay.  ::):

----------


## Killy

> Indigo Prophecy:


J'aurais dû y jouer à l'époque de sa sortie. Là comme ça, il me semble très très (trop?) laid. Du coup j'ai plus vraiment envie d'y mettre mes gros doigts dessus, alors qu'il m'avait assez intrigué pour que je me dise qu'un jour je tenterais l'aventure.

----------


## Genchou

> Annoncé comme gratos sur le site de la NASA. Et ça me titille fortement de rejoindre des canards pour planter des gros tuyaux dans des trous ... d'autres amateurs ?


Tout ceci a l'air plus qu'intéressant.

----------


## gripoil

> Je n’ai pas joué à Heavy Rain, juste vu quelques vidéos et regarder des streams à sa sortie. Mais vu que ce sont les mêmes développeurs, ce n’est pas si étonnant qu'on fasse le rapprochement entre les deux au niveau du gameplay.


Oui oui je constatais juste que tout le marketing péteux d'Heavy Rain était le même que celui d'Indigo prefecy mais en 1000 fois plus péteux  ::P: 

Bon chut ça va troller si y'a des fans d'heavy rain qui me lisent  ::ninja:: 

Disons que dans Fahrenheit y'a tout un côté portnawak bien accrocheur.

----------


## Sylvine

Putain, depuis tout à l'heure je me demandais pourquoi vous appelez Farenheit Indigo mon cul...

C'est donc le titre américain.

----------


## clence

> Tout ceci a l'air plus qu'intéressant.


Non j'ai essayé et c'est super chiant. Enfin sauf si ça vous amuse de marcher pendant 10 minutes pour passer 2 minutes à regarder votre bonhomme souder un truc et puis recommencer.

----------


## Xùn

> J'aurais dû y jouer à l'époque de sa sortie. Là comme ça, il me semble très très (trop?) laid. Du coup j'ai plus vraiment envie d'y mettre mes gros doigts dessus, alors qu'il m'avait assez intrigué pour que je me dise qu'un jour je tenterais l'aventure.


Bah ça va, je ne l'ai pas trouvé si moche. C'est sur qu'il a un peu vieilli, mais le gameplay est accrocheur et l'histoire aussi.



> Putain, depuis tout à l'heure je me demandais pourquoi vous appelez Farenheit Indigo mon cul...
> 
> C'est donc le titre américain.


  C’est parce que j’ai le jeu sur steam et que dessus il s’appelle comme ça. D’ailleurs si on fait une recherche sur Fahrenheit, il ne trouve rien. Et puis de toute façon, c’est plus facile d’écrire Indigo…  


Quelques screens de Borderlands dans la foulée:

----------


## Caparzo

Dragon Age : Leliana's Song

----------


## Shapa

> Oui oui je constatais juste que tout le marketing péteux d'Heavy Rain était le même que celui d'Indigo prefecy mais en 1000 fois plus péteux 
> 
> Bon chut ça va troller si y'a des fans d'heavy rain qui me lisent 
> 
> Disons que dans Fahrenheit y'a tout un côté portnawak bien accrocheur.


Mais qui ne reconnait pas mon pad ce con de truc, je suis tristesse, j'aime bien ce jeu de merde moi  ::cry::

----------


## Valkyr

Ha Farhenheit je l'avais bien aimé aussi... Y'avait pas même une scène QTE où on 

Spoiler Alert! 


se bat contre une mite géante

 ou quelque chose dans le goût ?  :^_^:

----------


## Ekba

> Vous êtes quand même une sacré bande d'étroit d'esprit (et je reste poli).
> Déjà, parler sérieusement de culture dans le domaine du jetable jeux vidéo faut avoir envie. Mais faire les malins parce que vous avez réussit à reconnaitre un screen franchement pas équivoque d'un jeu tout pourrit (oui, j'assume), y a de quoi se poser des questions.


Pour moi en temps qu'étudiant en infographie JV, reconnaître les graphismes d'un jeu c'est comme reconnaître un Rembrandt, un Dali ou un DeVinci. Quelqu'un qui s'en fout de la peinture n'en aura rien à branler de faire la différence. Pareil pour le JV...

Y'a une culture du JV, comme y'a une culture de la BD... non ?

Evidemment sur CPC forum on trouvera toujours des gens prêts à sacrifier leur voisin pasqu'il ne reconnaît pas la couleur spécifique du pyjama bleu de Fallout, mais c'était pas le but de mes screens^^.

----------


## Az'

> Pour moi en temps qu'étudiant en infographie JV, reconnaître les graphismes d'un jeu c'est comme reconnaître un Rembrandt, un Dali ou un DeVinci.


Ça sert à rien ?

----------


## Valkyr

> Ça sert à rien ? http://forum.kyl-guild.com/images/smilies/trollface.png


C'est ça. Comme la culture en général. Comme l'art. Comme tout ce qui nous différencie des bêtes.  ::):

----------


## Xùn

> Ha Farhenheit je l'avais bien aimé aussi... Y'avait pas même une scène QTE où on 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> se bat contre une mite géante
> 
>  ou quelque chose dans le goût ?


  Si, dans les bureaux où travaille Lucas.    :;):

----------


## Dark Fread

> Si, dans les bureaux où travaille Lucas.


Une mite géante dans son bureau ? Ca m'étonne de Georges, tout ça.  :tired: 
:riencompris:

----------


## Ekba

> C'est ça. Comme la culture en général. Comme l'art. Comme tout ce qui nous différencie des bêtes.


Merci. ::wub:: 

Lire ce genre de com sur un forum de JV ça me fait hérisser les poils... je dis pas lesquels.

----------


## Lezardo

Moonbase alpha:

Au claire de la terreeeeee:


t'a de beau yeux tu sais:


Même sur la lune la coupe du monde est le centre de toutes les conversations:


Et un dernier screen pour la route:

----------


## Genchou

Faut rejoindre un groupe en particulier pour trouver des parties avec des canards sur Moonbase ? J'aime pas jouer en ligne avec des inconnus.  :tired:

----------


## Xùn

> Une mite géante dans son bureau ? Ca m'étonne de Georges, tout ça. 
> :riencompris:


Ne sois pas si étonné voyons, Georges est plein de surprises. En ce moment, lui et sa meilleure amie bosse sur un nouveau projet, et quand ils ne sont pas d’accord, ça se castagne un peu dans les bureaux :   

Spoiler Alert! 


http://tof.canardpc.com/view/c4c6e29a-9151-4039-ab51-ed4f147c32bd.jpg


 Voilà, tu y vois certainement plus clair à présent.  ::):

----------


## Projet 154

J'ai retrouvé quelques vieux screens de la bêta de R.U.S.E. ou je m'étais amusé comme un petit fou contre l'IA  ::): 

Contre la puissance armée allemande, résister est pure folie.

Tu la vois, ma grosse pile d'unités???!!!

Les graphismes de près sont vachement bien réussis (ça à du changer entre temps peut-être)  ::): 

Le concours du jour : l'équipe qui réussi avec son 21cm Mörser 18 à faire un coup au but  sur la Jeep ennemie de l'autre côté de la map gagne 2 semaines de permissions, la croix de fer 1° classe et une solde de 1000Reichsmarks/mois/personnes supplémentaire.  :^_^:

----------


## Az'

> C'est ça. Comme la culture en général. Comme l'art. Comme tout ce qui nous différencie des bêtes.


C'était pas pour rien le trollface  :tired: 

Au contraire la culture vidéoludique c'est tout ce qui me reste pour frimer en société  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

J'ai testé, l'eau est pas potable. Faut dire que le nucléaire ça n'a pas bon gout.


Un chaudron géant !


Passage d'une fraction de seconde, mais j'adore tellement ce regard vicieux que je vous le met.
(Et puis aussi pour dénoncer l'invité)


Autant la ville est moche, texture pas net et rendu plastique, autant les rochers et la nature sont assez jolis...


Malheureusement le lighting/post-processing derrière est pas génial. Ça reste relativement correct.


"Yeah, motherfucker !"
Même pas mal...


En intérieur ça passe bien, en extérieur non : c'est super linéaire, et surtout super petit. 
Les chargement d'entre niveaux interviennent toutes les 10 minutes. Heureusement il sont courts.

----------


## Valkyr

> C'était pas pour rien le trollface 
> 
> Au contraire la culture vidéoludique c'est tout ce qui me reste pour frimer en société


Je sais t'inquiète, j'avais vu le second degré. Disons que j'ai répondu pour jouer le jeu, contre le rôle que tu endosses et l'opinion que ton ironie représente.

----------


## L'invité

> http://uppix.net/b/7/5/420ad5df8a4df...506c8d04tt.jpg
> J'ai testé, l'eau est pas potable. Faut dire que le nucléaire ça n'a pas bon gout.
> 
> http://uppix.net/0/9/1/612bdcd3e3530...b25ef776tt.jpg
> Un chaudron géant !
> 
> http://uppix.net/a/6/7/3c704b18e0ecf...3e190c27tt.jpg
> Passage d'une fraction de seconde, mais j'adore tellement ce regard vicieux que je vous le met.
> (Et puis aussi pour dénoncer l'invité)
> ...


Je joue à TF2 §§§  ::o:

----------


## Froyok

> Je joue à TF2 §§§


Prit en dlagrant félit !  ::o:

----------


## Darkath

Borducklands

----------


## Xùn

Monkey Island II:

----------


## L'invité

Les objets ont les utilise comme dans le remake du 1 ou ça a été amélioré?

----------


## Xùn

> Les objets ont les utilise comme dans le remake du 1 ou ça a été amélioré?


  En gros, tu as encore la vieille version où tu as directement les actions en bas de l’écran, genre ouvrir, fermer, donner etc. :


Et la nouvelle, où tu passes par la souris (clic droit et tu choisis l’action). Et pour utiliser les objets de l'inventaire, clic central souris ou touche I pour l'ouvrir.


Bref:


J’ai pas vu d’option pour jouer avec la nouvelle version et l’ancien mode d’actions.   :Emo:

----------


## Sk-flown

*La musique d'orange mecanique:*



*No comment.*



*Avec ma grosse queue je plane bien:*



*Des golems complètement déchirés qui fument et qui gerbent devant la boite:*



*D'ailleurs le videur ne veut pas que je rentre:*

----------


## Pierrinator

Conker  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## Hereticus

> http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/5...yesnap0020.jpg
> 
> *La musique d'orange mecanique:*
> 
> http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/128...yesnap0018.jpg
> 
> *No comment.*
> 
> http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/1...yesnap0001.jpg
> ...


NOM DU JEU BAURDEL !  ::ninja::

----------


## JulLeBarge

1er screen  ::|:

----------


## Hereticus

> 1er screen


Je sais s'était du 2eme degré  ::ninja::   ::P: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Mais même... au final en y réfléchissant , pourquoi ne pas le mettre parce que c'est sur un des screens ? Ca peut pas faire de mal  ::): .

----------


## Sk-flown

*Je crois qu'on m'observe:*

----------


## ikarad

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/7556250...8ab599516c.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/4285ddd...b897600e6e.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/8f7d100...c2e388a896.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/1532024...32d7ee95d0.jpg
> 
> *Je crois qu'on m'observe:*
> ...


Personne n'a fait de texture pack HD pour ces 2 jeux? :^_^:

----------


## Grimar

Zelda Ocarina of Time, le meilleur Zelda du monde de l'univers !  :Bave:

----------


## Shutan

> Personne n'a fait de texture pack HD pour ces 2 jeux?


si, si:

----------


## Grimar

Des gens ont aussi fait GoldenEye et Perfect Dark en Hache Dé ?

----------


## Dorak

Zelda  ::zzz::

----------


## Sk-flown

> Zelda


Il y avait pas besoin de nous donner un si gros indice pour savoir que t'avais des goûts de chiottes.

----------


## Sk-flown

*C'est pour vous les canards:*




*Pas de noms, si tu reconnais pas tant pis, c'est que c'était pas pour toi.*

----------


## Froyok

Mr connard, c'est contraire aux règles.

----------


## Wiltjay

1080° snowboarding pour le premier et Waverace pour le 2ème?

----------


## Lang0chat

BAN §§§  :Cigare:

----------


## Dorak

> Il y avait pas besoin de nous donner un si gros indice pour savoir que t'avais des goûts de chiottes.


Et c'est pour ça que j'ai terminé cet épisode trois fois  ::zzz::  .

Mais bon, je vais te laisser découvrir la joie des émulateurs sans faire de commentaires.

----------


## Hereticus

En plus il joue sur ému , le sale piratin  ::ninja::   ::P:

----------


## skyblazer

> En plus il joue sur ému , le sale piratin


En même temps quand je vois la gueule des screens, j'ai plutôt envie de récupérer la ROM de mes jeux plutôt que de brancher ma N64 sur la TV ...

----------


## Anonyme871

> En même temps quand je vois la gueule des screens, j'ai plutôt envie de récupérer la ROM de mes jeux plutôt que de brancher ma N64 sur la TV ...


Et pourtant... ! C'est con mais le plaisir est démultiplié sur le support d'origine.

----------


## Sk-flown

> En plus il joue sur ému , le sale piratin


Nooon c'est pas vrais...

Bon je vais être obligé de casser un mythe, j'ai eu des consoles dans le passé, oui je sais personne n'est parfait, plusieurs en plus, même une Sony(la honte), j'ai acheté la PS1 le jour de sa sortie en France, c'est un peu grâce a moi que Sony a percé sur ce marché(mais qu'ai je fait cet horrible), mais je l'ai revendue 2ans après quand elle commençait a cartonner chez tout le monde(on est un connard élitiste ou on ne l'est pas) et j'ai pris ensuite donc la N64 avec tous les jeux en screens vu au dessus et cette console je regrette pas de l'avoir eu.

----------


## Hereticus

> Et pourtant... ! C'est con mais le plaisir est démultiplié sur le support d'origine.


J'aouve , il y a toujours une partie nostalgie pour les supports qui ont bercés notre jeunesse ... halala je me sens vieux. ::|: 




> Nooon c'est pas vrais...
> 
> Bon je vais être obligé de casser un mythe, j'ai eu des consoles dans le passé, oui je sais personne n'est parfait, plusieurs en plus, même une Sony(la honte), j'ai acheté la PS1 le jour de sa sortie en France, c'est un peu grâce a moi que Sony a percé sur ce marché(mais qu'ai je fait cet horrible), mais je l'ai revendue 2ans après quand elle commençait a cartonner chez tout le monde(on est un connard élitiste ou on ne l'est pas) et j'ai pris ensuite donc la N64 avec tous les jeux en screens vu au dessus et cette console je regrette pas de l'avoir eu.


Personnellement j'ai été super fan de la super nintendo et j'ai aussi tenté la N64 ... elle est restée chez moi deux semaines ... j'ai eu l'impression de jouer sur un truc fisher price tellement les couleurs étaient flashis etc , ça puait le jouet pour gosse et j'en ai eu assez vite eu mare ( malgré goldeneye , killer instinct gold , mortal combat etc ... ha ben je croix que j'ai fais le tour des jeux "violents"... ceci explique peut-être cela ) , depuis plus aucune nintendo n'est rentrée chez moi  ::P:

----------


## jujupatate

Trop bon ce jeu !!  :Bave:

----------


## touriste

Vous possédez tous une copie de l'orginal avant d'émuler, n'est-ce pas ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sk-flown

*Je suis pas entrain de rire ou d'éternuer, non je vais juste dans quelques instants vomir sur ce mec et je crois bien que c'est a cause de ce fait que ma vilaine aventure a commencé.*



*
15 après je lui tire toujours les oreilles.*




*Un saut périlleux arrière et "tadaaammm".*




*J'aime découper les pancartes et je viens de me rendre compte que les morceaux flottent sur l'eau, c'est aussi grâce a ces petits détails que Zelda est un grand jeu.*

Bon c'est fini pour la N64, je reviens dans 4ans avec des screens de Gran Turismo 5 sur l'émulateur PS3... ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

Tain, y'a plus que des point n' click ringards et des jeux de console de chie encore plus ringards, ils sont où les vrais jeux?

----------


## Hereticus

> http://uppix.net/b/c/a/269604ec65088...2ab82c84a7.jpg
> http://uppix.net/d/5/6/1de122165c7e3...b97546070d.jpg
> http://uppix.net/b/1/0/9da5329186c0d...4a57f27f0f.jpg
> http://uppix.net/0/e/0/638dd664d2fc4...f7e147a7bd.jpg
> http://uppix.net/7/5/3/31de9bae61854...d93b427fa4.jpg
> http://uppix.net/0/1/1/ac9930cb8c218...ed81b61417.jpg
> http://uppix.net/6/3/0/f2d21bcfd1a45...cff287c2da.jpg
> 
> Trop bon ce jeu !!


Et bien t'as bien fais , mon proxy du boulot bloque toutes les images  ::|: .

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Vous possédez tous une copie de l'orginal avant d'émuler, n'est-ce pas ?


On peut se passer de ce genre de remarque sur le topic, ça devient relou franchement  ::|:

----------


## Sk-flown

> Tain, y'a plus que des point n' click ringards et des jeux de console de chie encore plus ringards, ils sont où les vrais jeux?


DTC

 :tired:

----------


## jujupatate

> Vous possédez tous une copie de l'original avant d'émuler, n'est-ce pas ?


Oui mais j'ai même pas osé sortir le CD de la boîte

----------


## Froyok

> Et bien t'as bien fais , mon proxy du boulot bloque toutes les images .


Uppix est bloqué ?
Il est complètement con ton proxy...  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme871

> Vous possédez tous une copie de l'orginal avant d'émuler, n'est-ce pas ?


De toute façon ça changerait rien niveau légalité.  :ouaiouai: 
Mais sinon on s'en branle.  ::zzz:: 


C'est chaud. (Tomb Raider Aniv')

----------


## Dorak

> Nooon c'est pas vrais...
> 
> Bon je vais être obligé de casser un mythe, j'ai eu des consoles dans le passé, oui je sais personne n'est parfait, plusieurs en plus, même une Sony(la honte), j'ai acheté la PS1 le jour de sa sortie en France, c'est un peu grâce a moi que Sony a percé sur ce marché(mais qu'ai je fait cet horrible), mais je l'ai revendue 2ans après quand elle commençait a cartonner chez tout le monde(on est un connard élitiste ou on ne l'est pas) et j'ai pris ensuite donc la N64 avec tous les jeux en screens vu au dessus et cette console je regrette pas de l'avoir eu.




Je... je... je devais faire ça à ce connard  :tired:

----------


## Hereticus

> Uppix est bloqué ?
> Il est complètement con ton proxy...


Oui il est très con , d'ailleurs maintenant ça marche  ::O:  ::|: .

----------


## Sk-flown

> http://www.citadelsaber.co.uk/img,624.jpg
> 
> Je... je... je devais faire ça à ce connard


Ça t'apportera pas des points de classe en plus, tu es un trou noir à qualités.

Je sais pas pourquoi je t'ai jamais aimé, faut pas m'en vouloir, j'ai du croiser 2-3 posts où tu disais de la merde et ça m'a suffi, mais t'en fais pas, déjà t'es pas le seul et tu pourras te ranger dans la grande armée des mecs qui ne m'aiment pas.

Haut les coeurs !

----------


## Dark Fread

> (mais qu'ai je fait cet horrible)


:fuuu:

----------


## Sk-flown

> :fuuu:


Oui je l'ai vu par la suite mais je l'ai pas corriger, ça fait partie intégrante de ma grande stratégie pour vous corrompre le cerveau, c'est comme du subliminal...

----------


## war-p

C'est bien parce que là aussi tu fait une faute sur "corrigé", marrant non?

Non, sinon, pour les jeux N64, vous pensez pas qu'il y a prescription maintenant vu la date de la sortie des jeux et de la console, surtout que les cartouches doivent commencer à gentiment s'oxyder!

Donc, l'émulation, c'est le bien!
 (rhaaa et zut, j'arrive pas à faire de screens de AoE)

----------


## vindhler

:ouaiouai: 

Serious Sam : First Encounter


"AAAAAAAAA Yourself!"

Quelques secondes plus tard :

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Ça t'apportera pas des points de classe en plus, tu es un trou noir à qualités.
> 
> Je sais pas pourquoi je t'ai jamais aimé, faut pas m'en vouloir, j'ai du croiser 2-3 posts où tu disais de la merde et ça m'a suffi, mais t'en fais pas, déjà t'es pas le seul et tu pourras te ranger dans la grande armée des mecs qui ne m'aiment pas.
> 
> Haut les coeurs !



Fais gaffe, t'es en train de devenir comme les membres de la sony defence force  ::ninja::  

*Stalker avec mon mod.*

----------


## Hereticus

> Fais gaffe, t'es en train de devenir comme les membres de la sony defence force  
> 
> *Stalker avec mon mod.*
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/1fa7f79...2f1499cddd.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/d3fe9cf...c5c20fc0a8.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/75481d3...ea10f7cd97.jpg


Ton mod est uniquement visuel ?

----------


## skyblazer

Plus je vois ton LR300, plus je regrette celui de base, celui-là fait vraiment jouet en plastique à côté, c'est plutôt dommage parce que tout ce qui est au niveau de la poignée est super bien réalisé, mais globalement il fait bizarre ...

----------


## KiwiX

> On peut se passer de ce genre de remarque sur le topic, ça devient relou franchement


Faut voir, ça devient drôle quand quelqu'un te fait chier alors que lui-même est pas bien carré  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Projet 154

"Toi aussi avec Crysis, participe aux joies simples de la chasse au minigun. Succès garanti."

Oh! Un bug!

On m'a expliqué comment skinner CoD4... (fonctionne pour le solo et le multijoueur)

Baril explosif version shoop da whoop.  ::w00t:: 

AK74u or (Normalement c'est seulement le mini-Uzi)

La statue est mieux comme ça (enfin ça dépend des gouts et des couleurs)

No comment.

----------


## JulLeBarge

::huh:: Pas compris le dernier screen

----------


## Grokararma

Une faucille et un marteau en impact?

----------


## ducon

On dirait des larves de Half-life.

----------


## tim987

Les munitions de 5.7 qui ne traversent pas l'agloméré et laisses des traces de suie grossent comme une de mes couilles ?

----------


## ducon

Doom 2 + Speed of Doom :

map32, le début


map32, la capture précédente est prise du fond à droite


map32, de l’autre côté de la pyramide


map32, du fond de la capture précédente

----------


## Morgoth

Tu ne joues pas qu'à Doom et Descent quand même ?

----------


## ducon

Ben, ma carte vidéo chauffe un peu, alors je joue à des jeux qui ne font travailler que le processeur.  :;):

----------


## ikarad

> Doom 2 + Speed of Doom :
> 
> map32, le début
> http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__...ap32-start.png
> 
> map32, la capture précédente est prise du fond à droite
> http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__...ap32-jails.png
> 
> map32, de l’autre côté de la pyramide
> ...


C'est le Zoo made in Hell cette map.

----------


## ducon

Ouais, tellement horrible qu’en fait, c’est la seule pour laquelle les copies d’écran viennent d’une démo (de ggg) et pas de ma promenade.

----------


## znokiss

Et y'a combien de map ? 532 ?

----------


## Dark Fread

Borderlands en plan coop à 3 : 


L'auto tamponneuse est un plaisir sans cesse renouvelé.


M-m-m-multikill. (là le troisième joueur avait buggé... Comme beaucoup d'autres fois au cours de la partie  ::ninja:: )

----------


## ducon

> Et y'a combien de map ? 532 ?


33, comme chez le toubib.

----------


## JulLeBarge

J'en suis à cette quête du sniper rifle en solo et je galère bien dans cette zone où les ennemis sont nombreux et bien violents. Faudrait que je le fasse en coop ça irait peut-être mieux.

----------


## Say hello

La puissance des monstre augmente avec le nombre de joueurs.  ::P:

----------


## L'invité

> Borderlands en plan coop à 3 : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/675...11d73e437b.jpg
> L'auto tamponneuse est un plaisir sans cesse renouvelé.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/645...27420381ff.jpg
> M-m-m-multikill. (là le troisième joueur avait buggé... Comme beaucoup d'autres fois au cours de la partie )


Comment je te roule dessus.  :Cigare:

----------


## znokiss

Protip : pour se déplacer rapidos à 4 et avec une seule bagnole, la technique du "poussage" marche plutôt bien.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Protip : pour se déplacer rapidos à 4 et avec une seule bagnole, la technique du "poussage" marche plutôt bien.


Celle de faire apparaître 2 bagnoles aussi. :p4wnololz²:


(parce que perso j'avais pas vu, on me l'a soufflé  ::ninja:: )

----------


## silverragout

Bordel lands



C'est cela oui.  :tired:

----------


## Ormindo

J'aime la console d'HL²...






J'ai bidouillé une slowmo pour ceux qui veulent :
alias +time "host_timescale 0.2"
alias -time "host_timescale 1"
bind t +time

Enjoy.

----------


## Dorak

Installe SMOD, ça reviendra quasiment à ce que tu viens de faire, en plus fun.

_Fais chier qu'ils mettent pas la version tactical à jour, d'ailleurs._

----------


## Darkath

> Protip : pour se déplacer rapidos à 4 et avec une seule bagnole, la technique du "poussage" marche plutôt bien.


 :haha: 


(mais sérieux on l'utilise cette technique quand une de nos bagnoles s'est fait défoncée ^^)

----------


## znokiss

Nan mais vous pensez VRAIMENT que je sais pas qu'on peut prendre 2 bagnoles ? Sauf qu'à force de faire les idiots, on finit toujours pas en casser une... C'est que c'est plus résistant que ça en a l'air, un skag..

----------


## Projet 154

> Pas compris le dernier screen





> Une faucille et un marteau en impact?





> On dirait des larves de Half-life.





> Les munitions de 5.7 qui ne traversent pas l'agloméré et laisses des traces de suie grossent comme une de mes couilles ?


Le camouflage de la P90 n'est pas d'origine.



> On m'a expliqué comment skinner CoD4.


La déduction en était donc théoriquement facile...

----------


## lokideath

Ah c'est donc pour ca que les armes sont moches. Je croyais que ca venait du jeu.

----------


## Az'

Non mais elles le sont aussi à la base ne t'en fais pas.

(La modélisation de l'AKS74U me fait encore trembler  :tired: )

----------


## Entropie

Qui parle de retraite ?   ::lol::

----------


## Okxyd

Bon j'ai recommencé à jouer aujourd'hui avec un pote et j'ai vraiment pris énormément de plaisir avec les nouvelles maps qui sont tout simplement sublimes (mention spécial au gouffre de helm même si avec la compression les screens sont bien dégueulasses (spécial dédicace à la brume), sur les différents screens les batailles vont de 70v70 à 110v110, sachant que c'est bien gaulois c'est vite très fun et très bordélique.

70 mecs qui vous attendent après la porte, ça vous fait toujours plaisir (et encore ça c'est le screen après avoir nettoyé les archers de la première ligne).



Dans ce genre de situations, il y a deux types de personnes, celles qui rush le portail et le bash puis crèvent en 10sc et celles qui restent sur le côté en attendant que la chair a canon ait fait son taf.




Le hall du gouffre de Helm (la scène dans laquelle Théoden revêt son armure dans le film, ici infesté d'arbaletriers dont j'ai courageusement backstabb une petite dizaine avant de me faire cribler de carreaux).
 Il y en a un qui va se faire plaisir.






Le gouffre vu du dehors (pas pu tout prendre à cause de mon FOV minable), mais sur l'écran 40 pouces d'à côté ça a avait vraiment une tout autre gueule.



Et enfin la cour de la première enceinte.

A noter que j'ai joué sur beaucoup d'autres maps qui relancent carrément l'intérêt (car jouer tout le temps sur field by the river et castle 3 c'était bien perrave à force), plus ou moins bien réussies, en effet certaines étant plus ou moins adaptées à 200 joueurs (c'est pas facile de prendre une tour de 7 étages quand il y a uniquement un seul escalier en voie d'accès), je viens de me rendre compte que les screens rendent pas bien justice au jeu mais franchement ça reste un must have et les premiers contact dans les parties sont tous simplement épiques.

----------


## Khalimerot

Ca me donne vachement envie ce petit jeux la...
Le prix beaucoup moins par contre , le week end me dira si je succombe ou pas...

----------


## Dark Fread

> Le hall du gouffre de Helm (la scène dans laquelle Théoden revêt son armure dans le film, ici infesté d'arbaletriers dont j'ai courageusement backstabb une petite dizaine avant de me faire cribler de carreaux).


Le jour on nous pond une total conversion Seigneur des Anneaux (avec des Uruk-Haï, des Rohirim, des bonnes têtes d'hobbits et tout §), je mange mon slip et j'achète M&B.

----------


## Hereticus

*Crysis*

Que se passe t il lorseque vous essayez de couper un arbre directement sous le feuillage puis , alors que celui ci ne s'écroule pas encore , vous le coupez 1m plus bas , puis encore 1m plus bas....



Mais WTF ça tient tout seul ?


*GTA4*:





*Fallout 3 ( avec quelques mods ):* 





*Just cause 2:*

----------


## Nykhola

> *Fallout 3 ( avec quelques mods ):* 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/44b1cc9...fdb0a47337.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/6a80892...d536e673d6.jpg


 ::O:  C'est quoi ce viseur ?

----------


## Hereticus

> C'est quoi ce viseur ?


Ouaip il est pas top , ça vient du mod qui permet de customiser ses armes , la en locurence c'est le fusil de lincoln avec un viseur et un pointeur laser...

prochain coup que je refais le jeu je pense que je mettrai plus ce mod... d'ailleur je n'ai pas utilisé longtemps ce flingue (dans sa version customisée du moins ) c'est surtout pour montrer la végétation et les T51b rougies grossièrement que porte les dissidents avec quelques mods.

j'avais pas de meilleur screens en fait ... en même temps fallout 3 , autant je l'aime beaucoup autant je sais que graphiquement c pas top....  ::ninja:: 

Bon allez : dodo moi , bonne nuit les canards !

----------


## schupin

Petit tour de "Truck Racing By Renault Trucks 2010" (ça c'est du titre)

----------


## Az'

Hereticus, tu as réussi à gérer plus de deux couleurs en même temps sur Fallout3  ::o:

----------


## Dark Fread

> *Crysis*


108 fps sous Crysis, lolwut ?  ::O:

----------


## Okxyd

> Ca me donne vachement envie ce petit jeux la...
> Le prix beaucoup moins par contre , le week end me dira si je succombe  ou pas...


Franchement si t'as pas le vanilla, hésite pas, le solo est déjà fantastique (sans compter les mods) et le multi est un énorme bonus, dommage que ça ait fait un semi flop chez les canards car quand on avait le serveur ça a pas marché très fort (la faute à la concurrence des serveurs 100-220 slots également) et y a pas eu beaucoup d'acheteurs.

Le multi en plus est quelque chose de très sous estimé alors que ça demande quand même pas mal de skill et de teamplay, et c'est surtout putin d'immersif dans les sieges ou les battle.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Fallout 3 sans mods: Mauvais Fallout,RPG médiocre, jeu de pique nique convenable
*
FIXED*

Avec des mods de tout les cotés, Bon Fallout, Rpg de malade, bon Fps, jeu de pique nique orgasmique, sujet a branlette pour les possesseurs de configs musclés... Le beauty pack HD quoi... les nouvelles skins des persos...Amata putain, oui !  ::wub:: 








*moi  pas très malin a cause d'I.A Beteshda approved.
Joueur gentil, joueur pas taper moi.*

----------


## Nykhola

Sincèrement, avec beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup de Mod, il devient bon ce Fallout ?  :tired:

----------


## Jahwel

> Sincèrement, avec beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup de Mod, il devient bon ce Fallout ?


Non.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Sincèrement, avec beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup de Mod, il devient bon ce Fallout ?


Non, clairement.

---------- Post ajouté à 00h55 ----------




> Avec des mods de tout les cotés, Bon Fallout, *Rpg de malade*, bon Fps, jeu de pique nique orgasmique


Sans dec...

----------


## Mephisto

De la merde même si tu mets des vermicelles de couleur et une ombrelle dessus ça reste de la merde.

----------


## Jahwel



----------


## Tyler Durden

> De la merde même si tu mets des vermicelles de couleur et une ombrelle dessus ça reste de la merde.

----------


## lokideath

> Fallout 3 sans mods: Mauvais Fallout,RPG médiocre, jeu de pique nique convenable
> *
> FIXED*
> 
> Avec des mods de tout les cotés, Bon Fallout, Rpg de malade, bon Fps, jeu de pique nique orgasmique, sujet a branlette pour les possesseurs de configs musclés... Le beauty pack HD quoi... les nouvelles skins des persos...Amata putain, oui !


Mouais, on dirait qu'elle s'est faite photoshopé la face. Je suis pas fan du résultat.

----------


## Darkath

> Petit tour de "Truck Racing By Renault Trucks 2010" (ça c'est du titre)
> 
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...1007080020.jpg


C'est quoi l'intérêt d'une course de semi remorques ?

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Jamais compris, pourquoi dans les JV, dans 90% des cas, il y a soit pas de nanas, soit elles sont a mi-chemin entre une star porno et une anime girl, soit, c'est une sorte de réponse féministe, avec une sorte de nana moche, couleur caca séché, ayant vécu dans les pays asiatiques les plus pauvres....(Enfin bon, c'est peut être juste que j'aime pas les "vraies" asiatiques en générale)

Peuvent pas faire, des nanas "normales" ?  ou "jolies, mais pas irréaliste ?"
Surtout, que dans beaucoup de cas, je vois pas ce qu'il y a de vraiment beau dans un visage super photoshopé, avec pleins de blomms, et une peau luisante bizarre.

----------


## Genchou

> Fallout 3 sans mods: Mauvais Fallout,RPG médiocre, jeu de pique nique convenable
> *
> FIXED*
> 
> Avec des mods de tout les cotés, Bon Fallout, Rpg de malade, bon Fps, jeu de pique nique orgasmique, sujet a branlette pour les possesseurs de configs musclés... Le beauty pack HD quoi... les nouvelles skins des persos...Amata putain, oui ! 
> http://img10.hostingpics.net/pics/27...1_33_25_51.png
> http://img10.hostingpics.net/pics/58...1_33_19_43.png
> http://img10.hostingpics.net/pics/53...2_30_57_64.png
> 
> ...


Mais au fait, tu joues tout le temps dans une résolution pourrie ? Ou bien tu files tout le temps des trucs < 640*480 ?

----------


## Okxyd

> C'est quoi l'intérêt d'une course de semi remorques ?



Ben c'est comme avec des bagnoles de courses, sauf que là tu conduis un gros tas de taule bien bourrin, mais c'est pour les routiers refoulés.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Peuvent pas faire, des nanas "normales" ?  ou "jolies, mais pas irréaliste ?"
> Surtout, que dans beaucoup de cas, je vois pas ce qu'il y a de vraiment beau dans un visage super photoshopé, avec pleins de blomms, et une peau luisante bizarre.


Il y en a... Surtout dans les point&click en fait...
Dracula III par exemple...

Nico dans les chevaliers de baphomet, les nanas dans Gabriel Knight III....

---------- Post ajouté à 01h32 ----------




> Mais au fait, tu joues tout le temps dans une résolution pourrie ? Ou bien tu files tout le temps des trucs < 640*480 ?


Clique sur les liens de ton quote.

----------


## KiwiX

> De la merde même si tu mets des vermicelles de couleur et une ombrelle dessus ça reste de la merde.


Tu parles d'Oblivion et de Morrowind ?  ::o:

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

> Tu parles d'Oblivion et de Morrowind ?


Pour la partie en rouge ok, mais pour la partie en bleu  : On se pavane pas d'avoir mauvais gout.
Il y a des limites quand même.

----------


## Az'

C'est moi qui ai la plus grosse. ::|:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> C'est moi qui ai la plus grosse.


Combien ?

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

> Combien ?


De toute façon, si il se mesure a moi, ça veut dire qu'il doit certainement dépasser le stade ou ça demande trop de sang pour fonctionner.
Moi même, c'est presque trop..

----------


## La Mimolette

*Une discution entre deux fusillades qui oppose Sheppard à son pote l'arlequin de l'espace.*

----------


## Tyler Durden

*Arma II*

----------


## Az'

> Combien ?


20 euros  ::):

----------


## Setzer

Dans le monde bucolique de *BORDERLAND*, on constate parfois des coutumes étranges, notamment cette drôle de manie de mettre des munitions ou des sous dans les frigo.

Mais j'ai enfin compris, c'est simplement que les autochtones ont trouvé un moyen beaucoup plus efficace de mettre les binouzes au frais :

----------


## Tiri

> *Arma II*


Eh mais c'est dépassé, maintenant c'est Arrowhead  :B): 
Sérieusement, si tu l'as pas, essaie de le prendre, c'est de la bonne.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Eh mais c'est dépassé, maintenant c'est Arrowhead 
> Sérieusement, si tu l'as pas, essaie de le prendre, c'est de la bonne.


J'attends une promo.

----------


## schupin

> C'est quoi l'intérêt d'une course de semi remorques ?


Le même que des courses de voitures ?? Sauf que du coup ça change complètement nos habitudes (c'est un peu plus lourd qu'une voiture quand même).

Mais c'est beaucoup moins orienté "routier refoulé" qu'un "18 wheel of steel"  ::P:

----------


## Clear_strelok

Dingue comme le connard élitiste aime a lyncher toute personne qui sort le mot fallout 3  ::rolleyes:: 



> Sincèrement, avec beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup de Mod, il devient bon ce  Fallout ?


Oui clairement, les commentaires précédents viennent visiblement de personne qui le détestent pour la simple ( et bonne certes ) raison que le jeu a du succès  ::): 
http://www.confrerie-des-traducteurs...t/gameplay.php
Rien qu'ici y'a déjà de quoi faire un excellent jeu, et c'est encore mieux sur fallout 3 nexus, des quêtes qui manquaient vraiment au jeu avec enfin un peu de cynisme, une refonte de l'abris 13...bref c'est du bon.




> Sans dec...





> De la merde même si tu mets des vermicelles de couleur et une ombrelle  dessus ça reste de la merde.


Bon les gars vous m'avez l'air plutôt frustrés la, incapable de me sortir des vannes correctes, allez vous entrainer sur deux-trois kevins de jeuxVideo.com, un jeu comme Fallout 3 mérite de meilleurs détracteurs  ::ninja:: 




> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/27e...451f80c403.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4a9...299cf0a4e9.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3f2...851a0a65de.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1c1...96713edad2.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/453...c4a61bb621.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9b8...2e4729f4af.jpg


On résume, tu m'étale un post plus tôt que Fallout 3 c'est de la mayrde moddé ou non sans y avoir joué moddé ( maintenant j'en suis sur )
Et tu me montre des screens de morrowind avec des mods pour avoir des textures hachdés et des zoulis effets de lumiéres kikoolol...tout en en oubliant de préciser que sans mods c'est un jeu buggé et vraiment pas finis( excellents certes, mais pas finis, a part Daggerfal y'a aucun Beteshda que j'irais pas modder...même si ce dernier est encore moins finis. )

Bon j'avoue quand même....
Oblivion ça reste une merde de toute façon, mais une mayrde fort jolie qui dépucelle ton Pc, connaitriez pas un mod qui le rend acceptable question gameplay ?  :tired: 



> Mouais, on dirait qu'elle s'est faite photoshopé la face. Je suis pas  fan du résultat.


Vu la gueule d'Amata avant elle en avait besoins.  ::P: 
Les autres personnages abusent moins sur le maquillage et sont bien plus réalistes qu'avant, les défauts de leurs visage sont accentués mais ils ont quand même une meilleure gueule, c'est vraiment bien fait.




> Mais au fait, tu joues tout le temps dans une résolution pourrie ? Ou  bien tu files tout le temps des trucs < 640*480 ?


Clique sur les liens que t'a mis en quote  :;):  ( je sais, hostingpics c'est le mal )

Et oui je sais que ça sert a rien de râler sur un fofo comme Canard Pc mais ça m'amuse que voulez vous. ::XD::

----------


## Clear_strelok



----------


## Hereticus

> 108 fps sous Crysis, lolwut ?


En high
natural mod 2.0.2 mais avec le system.cfg de pydon shader's tweak qui permet qu'on dirait que le jeu est en very high quand t'es en high.

Et config
Intel Qx9650 @3.4Ghz
Nvidia 280 GTX
8Gb DDR2 Corsaire dominator

Et j'ajoute que je regarde le ciel , en vitesse de croisière j'oscille entre 30 et 50 fps environ. ( je fais 41 fps de moyenne au benchmark )




> Dingue comme le connard élitiste aime a lyncher toute personne qui sort le mot fallout 3
> Oui clairement, les commentaires précédents viennent visiblement de personne qui le détestent pour la simple ( et bonne certes ) que le jeu a du succès


Tout à fait , une fois bien moddé ce jeu est une perle , je regrette pas mon achat !

Bon j'ai quand même une fameuse liste de mods appliqués et à mon avis je vais repartir d'une installation "normale" et re-modder , parceque ça commence à trop dévier là lol.

L'un des plus gros défauts de ce jeu c'est le pb de vats qui apparait à partir de la maj 1.1 ( avec 4 perks qui ne fonctionnent plus et le gros lag quand on entre en mod vats ) , mais depuis quelques temps il y a un fix amateur pour 3 des perks et je l'ai amélioré en fixant à moitier la perk restante ... donc franchement ... fallout 3 en v1.6 avec quelques mods modifiant le gameplay et tout ... c'est de la trique pûre.

N'en déplaise à ceux qui ne font que régurgiter ce qu'ils lisent dans leur magazine sans réfléchire derrière et qui se la touche en formant un groupe de vieux élitistes allergiques à toutes les nouvelles choses ... moi je les plains na  ::ninja::  , moi j'ai adoré F2 pour ce qu'il est et j'adore F3 pour ce qu'il est aussi ... point. Pas besoin de faire mon vieil aigri comme certains ici.

@clear_strelock : t'as posté quelque part la liste de mods que t'utilises ? Voir si ça peut me donner des idées pour une future partie. ( fais gaffe avec le project beauty ça fait planter la quête principale à un moment assez clef ... )




> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/cc1c8a7d-53d9-4b77-a1d8-3600c76fe5cc.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/286ab28...6403c912f3.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/c1424a4...70d8f66be0.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/8e6f86e...de1eb46507.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/a15507e...1ca81d2dae.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/a145628...89ce35b79d.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/8a4f60c...d5d6861575.jpg


Personnellement stalker je suis pas trop fan , je trouve que c'est trop lent mais ton mod fait envie je dois dire , c'est du bon boulot ... faudra que je test  :;): 




> Bon allez : dodo moi , bonne nuit les canards !


Bande de vilains , personne ma souhaité bonne nuit ... voilà pourquoi j'ai mal dormis  ::ninja::

----------


## Dark Fread

> fallout 3 en v1.6 avec quelques mods modifiant le gameplay et tout ... C'est de la trique pûre.
> [...]
> personnellement stalker je suis pas trop fan , je trouve que c'est trop lent


 :tired:

----------


## JulLeBarge

> *Arma II*
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...0-43-34-52.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...0-43-41-27.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...0-43-48-99.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...0-44-16-66.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...0-44-26-64.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...0-44-46-08.jpg


Les screens 4 & 5 (entre autres) sont hallucinants de réalisme, on dirait vraiment des photos prises en Europe de l'Est (ça me fait énormément pensé à l'architecture de la Pologne centrale)  ::o:

----------


## Hereticus

> 


Oh pitié ... ici je suis traité comme un kevin et sur les sites de kevins je suis traité comme un vieil aigris qui aime pas god of war , cod etc ...  ::ninja:: 

Il en faut pour tous les goûts que diable. 

Mais j'avoue que j'ai plus fais stalker soc depuis longtemps ( mais je l'avais terminé ) , ma dernière référence c'est stalker cop ... et si on dit que fallout 3 est un jeu de camping chiant que dire de stalker cop  ::O:  ?

"Y a quelqu'un ? Y a quelqu'un ? Y a quelqu'un ? Y a quelqu'un ?...."
"oh il pleut"
"oh tout le monde s'habille en onorak moche" ( recopiage pratiquement pure et simple de la réalité et monstres vraiment pas exeptionnels --> direction artistique en mousse )
"oh tout ce que dit les pnj n'est même pas traduit et les russkof ont l'air d'avoir 2 de tension"

 ::zzz::  ::zzz:: 

Chacuns ses goût nodidju. On va pas refaire ce débat stéril ou je camperai sur mes positions et vous sur les vôtres jusqu'à ce qu'un modo vienne nous dire qu'il y a un topique pour ça et que ça a déjà été abordé 1000 fois.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> 


*Approved.*




> Personnellement stalker je suis pas trop fan , je trouve que c'est trop lent


*LOL*




> @clear_strelock : t'as posté quelque part la liste de mods que  t'utilises ? Voir si ça peut me donner des idées pour une future partie.  ( fais gaffe avec le project beauty ça fait planter la quête principale  à un moment assez clef ... )


 ::):  http://www.moddb.com/members/clear-strelok/mods


PS: et on arrête d'écorcher mon  pseudo pourri XD

----------


## Kob

> Les screens 4 & 5 (entre autres) sont hallucinants de réalisme, on dirait vraiment des photos prises en Europe de l'Est (ça me fait énormément pensé à l'architecture de la Pologne centrale)


Ouais, c'est ce qu'on se disait avec Tyler en jouant en coop... Tout est ultra réaliste, même la signalisation routière etc etc.

----------


## Hereticus

> *Approved.*
> *LOL*
>  http://www.moddb.com/members/clear-strelok/mods
> PS: et on arrête d'écorcher mon  pseudo pourri XD


J'ai cru que t'étais différent ...  ::ninja:: 



I'm a poor lonesome Fallout 3 Fan ... (8)

----------


## Clear_strelok

Je *SUIS* différent c'est connu.
Mais trouver Stalker mou...sérieux  ::XD:: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTQ320L_9Ww

----------


## Hereticus

> Je *SUIS* différent c'est connu.
> Mais trouver Stalker mou...sérieux 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTQ320L_9Ww


je suis pas convaincu ...  :tired: 

Mais on va faire simple en fait : J'accroche pas à l'univers de stalker.
 :;): 

Mécanisme qui m'a fait acheter les stalkers :

*Stalker soc* : on l'attend depuis super longtemps , attendu comme le messie , je l'ai terminé non sans un ressenti de travail pas complettement fini et pas complettement bien maîtrisé , il ne me laissa qu'un souvenir flou. D'autant qu'à l'époque de sa sortie on faisait déjà mieux et il tournait mal pour ce qu'il affichait.
*Stalker cs* : Je me souviens juste du support de la dx10 et de graphismes sois disant mailleurs ... mouais ... un fps sympa mais sans plus , je l'ai jamais refais.
*Stalker cop* : ok , encore les mêmes bestioles ou presque , les mêmes environnements , les mêmes persos , les mêmes textures ... mais allez il coute pas très cher et apparement d'après les tests ils ont enfin réussit à faire ce qu'ils voulaient donc je vais me le prendre .... et bien je le finirai même pas tellement je me fais chier.

Résultat : un jeu bon mais sans plus en ce qui me conçerne , après chacun à le choix d'aimer ou nous. mais personnellement je suis triste d'avoir mis de l'argent là dedans.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

C'est plus la sensation des armes que j'ai trouvé molle dans stalker (et je suis pas fan de f3 au passage, ni anti d'ailleurs, je suis juste pas intéressé tsananana )

Bon place aux screens de jeux pour mâle avec des balls of steel


iwar2

----------


## Benedetto

et là tout de suite... je me sens moins seul !!
Merci hereticus ! Merci !

----------


## Clear_strelok

Stalker est un jeu culte,
Culte parce que ses détracteurs trouveront sans se fouler de nombreux arguments pour le descendre tandis que ses défenseurs en trouveront tout autant sans pour autant expliquer comment ils ont pu être a ce point transporté par l'atmosphère de la zone.
Le genre de jeu auquel on pardonne bien des défauts, mais on peut très bien ne pas aimer  ::):

----------


## Hereticus

> et là tout de suite... je me sens moins seul !!
> Merci hereticus ! Merci !


Dans mes bras !  ::lol:: 

D'autant plus qu'avec la politique de stalker de dire à chaque opus "oui cette fois ci on a vraiment vraiment vraiment fait ce qu'on voulait !" et qu'a chaque fois on a la méchante impression de refaire le même jeu  :tired:  hum ... wait .. ::huh::  j'ai mal au derrière tout à coup.




> Stalker est un jeu culte,
> Culte parce que ses détracteurs trouveront sans se fouler de nombreux arguments pour le descendre tandis que ses défenseurs en trouveront tout autant sans pour autant expliquer comment ils ont pu être a ce point transporté par l'atmosphère de la zone.
> Le genre de jeu auquel on pardonne bien des défauts, mais on peut très bien ne pas aimer


Tout comme je suis avec F3 , je comprend ton combat !

----------


## kayl257

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/0a4e26e...5c5f6eed3a.jpg


 ::o: 
On peut changer la tête du perso?
C'est limite ça qui m'a dégouté du jeu!

----------


## Clear_strelok

Faut dire que Stalker vieillit bien, ses mods sont une bénédiction dont une certaine valve serait jalouse ( pas de total conversions prometteuses mais dont les serveurs sont vides deux semaines après la sortie mais des améliorations qui atteignent les sommets et une véritable suite alternative )
son Statut de FPS culte n'est plus a prouver, au fil du temps les anecdotes qu'on a vu sur ce fofo deviendront des histoires faisant partie intégrante d'une époque bénie ou le fps ne se limitait pas a bourriner/auto heal/ et retourner bourriner.
et dans dix ans il aura atteint le même statut divin que fallout aujourd'hui :
Jeux très buggé, exigeant, mais jeu culte qu'on oublieras pas avant longtemps.
Mission accomplie  :;):

----------


## Hereticus

> On peut changer la tête du perso?
> C'est limite ça qui m'a dégouté du jeu!


www.justcause2mods.com  :;): 




> Faut dire que Stalker vieillit bien, ses mods sont une bénédiction dont une certaine valve serait jalouse ( pas de total conversions prometteuses mais dont les serveurs sont vides deux semaines après la sortie mais des améliorations qui atteignent les sommets et une véritable suite alternative )
> son Statut de FPS culte n'est plus a prouver, au fil du temps les anecdotes qu'on a vu sur ce fofo deviendront des histoires faisant partie intégrante d'une époque bénie ou le fps ne se limitait pas a bourriner/auto heal/ et retourner bourriner.
> et dans dix ans il aura atteint le même statut divin que fallout aujourd'hui :
> Jeux très buggé, exigeant, mais jeu culte qu'on oublieras pas avant longtemps.
> Mission accomplie


C'est une façon très sympa et ma foi , à encourager , de voir les choses  ::):   :;):

----------


## Zevka

> C'est plus la sensation des armes que j'ai trouvé molle dans stalker (et je suis pas fan de f3 au passage, ni anti d'ailleurs, je suis juste pas intéressé tsananana )
> 
> Bon place aux screens de jeux pour mâle avec des balls of steel
> http://www.nvidia.fr/docs/io/756/large03.jpg
> 
> iwar2


Désolé pour le HS mais... tu as réussi à faire marcher la version du gog finalement ?

----------


## Jasoncarthes

> Désolé pour le HS mais... tu as réussi à faire marcher la version du gog finalement ?


ça marche mais j'ai toujours des problèmes de lenteurs et pas de réponse de gog.
J'ai pas eu le temps d'essayer depuis mercredi de toute manière.
je réessayerais ce soir.

----------


## Morgoth

> D'autant qu'à l'époque de sa sortie on faisait déjà mieux et il tournait mal pour ce qu'il affichait.


Ha non. Pas à l'époque de sa sortie. Mal optimisé par contre c'est vrai.

---------- Post ajouté à 11h19 ----------




> Tout comme je suis avec F3 , je comprend ton combat !


Ouais enfin y'en a un des deux qui mérite vraiment son statut de jeu culte... pas l'autre.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Hereticus

> Ha non. Pas à l'époque de sa sortie. Mal optimisé par contre c'est vrai.


Tu rigoles , je sais même pas par ou commencer ...... d'ailleurs je commence pas j'en ai clairement ras le cul.




> Ouais enfin y'en a un des deux qui mérite vraiment son statut de jeu culte... pas l'autre.


Ca dépend pour qui.

Personnellement Fallout 2 est un jeu culte pour une poignée de gusses de ma génération et moi même mais les jeunes le connaissent même pas ... "pourtant il est culte" ! Ca me fait bien rire ce concept de jeu culte.

F3 est culte pour moi surtout de pars son univers que je trouve très sympa et son système de mods qui permet à chaque fois de jouer à un jeu un peu différent et très facil à implémenter les uns avec les autres ( tu coches et basta ) , de ce coté la stalker c'est pas top , c'est même tellement pas top que tu dois soit sacrifier ton temps à faire que les mods que tu veux fonctionnent bien ensembles ou attendre qu'un gas sorte un mod groupé.

Et le problème des mods groupés pour stalker c'est que c'est toujours grosso modo la même chose : plus difficil , plus sombre , plus réaliste.

Dans F3 tu modifie à fond comme tu veux et ça c'est trop génial.

Sans compter que dans stalker les outils de modding poussés comme pour faire de nouvelles armes etc point de vue meshes y en a finalement pas tant que ça ( ormis l'arsenal mod ) parceque tous les outils sont en russe et un sdk , pourtant tellement promis avec le premier opus , n'est finalement pas sorti. ( ou alors si dans une version beta russe honteuse ).

Et y a tellement d'autres choses que je pourrais dire sur stalker mais je vais pas le faire , ça servira à rien.

----------


## Morgoth

Tu as déjà joué à Stalker à fond ? Parce qu'en 2007 (jusqu'à Crysis), on faisait pas mieux.

Mais effectivement fallait une très grosse machine, rapport à l'optimisation du bousin.

----------


## Hereticus

> Tu as déjà joué à Stalker à fond ? Parce qu'en 2007 (jusqu'à Crysis), on faisait pas mieux.
> 
> Mais effectivement fallait une très grosse machine, rapport à l'optimisation du bousin.


Tout est relatif.

Personnellement stalker même tout a fond je le trouve moche parceque son univers est moche.

De la boue , des sapins moches des gas qui tirent la gueule en onorak ... comment embellifier ça ?  ::huh:: 

Bien rendu , ça oui ... mais "beaux" ... je passerais pas mes vacances la bas et découvrir cet univers me fait ni chaud ni froid.

Maintenant tu sais , les goûts et les couleurs on peut en discuter longtemps.

----------


## bratisla

> Tout est relatif.
> 
> Personnellement stalker même tout a fond je le trouve moche parceque son univers est moche.
> 
> De la boue , des sapins moches des gas qui tirent la gueule en onorak ... comment embellifier ça ?


En mettant du bloom et des nymphettes en bikini antiradioactif :metaldestroyer:

----------


## Morgoth

> Tout est relatif.
> 
> Personnellement stalker même tout a fond je le trouve moche parceque son univers est moche.
> 
> De la boue , des sapins moches des gas qui tirent la gueule en onorak ... comment embellifier ça ?


Ha mais ça c'est différent. C'est l'univers qui est comme ça. Certes, c'est pas spécialement joyeux ni coloré.

Par contre quand je vois F3, c'est encore pire (sérieusement, l'absence d'ombres est atroce).

Je veux dire Stalker est "gris" mais F3 est "marron-caca-d'oie". :D

----------


## Hereticus

> En mettant du bloom et des nymphettes en bikini antiradioactif :metaldestroyer:


Ben ... oui quoi.

Au moins un bordel ou des nanas en bikini danseraient , 

Spoiler Alert! 


un coté prostitution ...



Des champignons fluorescent mauves qui pousseraient par ci par la pour donner un peu de couleur à ce monde gris.

Après la pluie , un bel acr en ciel  ::wub::  , même dans le pire des mondes y a des choses chouettes , là dans stalker on dirait qu'il y a que du mauvais juste pour le mauvais ...  :tired: 

Je sais je porte bien mon pseudo  ::wub:: 




> Ha mais ça c'est différent. C'est l'univers qui est comme ça. Certes, c'est pas spécialement joyeux ni coloré.
> 
> Par contre quand je vois F3, c'est encore pire (sérieusement, l'absence d'ombres est atroce).
> 
> Je veux dire Stalker est "gris" mais F3 est "marron-caca-d'oie". :D


Personnellement ça m'a jamais dérangé , fallout 3 je ne l'ai jamais considéré comme un exemple de beauté ou d'optimisation mais son univers j'adore. Et y a des endroits très désolés comme des endroits super jolis ( dans les grottes humide avec les trucs fluorescents là ... ou même 

Spoiler Alert! 


à l'oasis

 ... et taf je le trouve très joli en intérieur aussi avec les sunglares qui passent par les trous des maisons etc.

Ok c'est du show mais il en faut pour tous les goûts.

Ca vise clairement pas le même publique et en fait on est en train de comparer l'incomparable là ><

----------


## Sylvine

Oui, je trouve ça étrange de dire que STALKER est moche parce que c'est triste comme univers et mettre F3 en face qui se passe dans un désert dévasté.

----------


## Hereticus

> Oui, je trouve ça étrange de dire que STALKER est moche parce que c'est triste comme univers et mettre F3 en face qui se passe dans un désert dévasté.


Je ne l'ai jamais mis "en face" graphiquement.

Comme je l'ai dis dans mon précédent post en fait on compare l'incomparable donc je penses qu'on va s'arrêter là.

----------


## vindhler

> Après la pluie , un bel acr en ciel  , même dans le pire des mondes y a des choses chouettes , là dans stalker on dirait qu'il y a que du mauvais juste pour le mauvais ...


S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat :


 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Hereticus

> S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/eab...6c5ac4c69b.jpg


Boaaaaah on le voit à peeeeinnne ... ( d'ailleurs je l'avais jamais remarqué >< )

Et les papillons jaunes ?  ::o: 

Les jonquilles ?  :^_^: 

MAIS QUELLE AVALANCHE DE COULEURS ! On se croirait sur la place du marché au fleurs de brugges  ::ninja:: 

Oui là j'avoue je taquine un peu  ::rolleyes::   ::P: 

Bon après il y a un juste milieu ... mais je vous assure cop , si j'avais continué je suis certains que je serais en dépression maintenant  ::sad::   :Emo:

----------


## Morgoth

Si tu veux de la couleur joue à Morrow' /taunt.  ::ninja:: 

Bon, ou alors à Oblivion mais c'est un mauvais jeu.  ::P:

----------


## Hereticus

> Si tu veux de la couleur joue à Morrow' /taunt. 
> 
> Bon, ou alors à Oblivion mais c'est un mauvais jeu.


Non mais c'est indéfinissable , on peut en discuter perpet .. et ça mènera à rien.

J'avoue qu'oblivion est super beau sur certains screens que j'ai vu  ::love::  mais il est super méga mou je trouve...

Avec le recul il est "aussi mou" que F3 mais là il a en plus la tare d'être de l'héroic phantasy , un univers auquel j'ai vraiment du mal à accrocher  ::sad:: 

la vie est injuste  :Emo:

----------


## Dark Fread

Heu, je conçois qu'on n'aime pas Stalker, mais vos arguments c'est du grand n'importe quoi jusqu'à maintenant.

Prince of Persia :

----------


## Sylvine

Joue à Halo.  :B):

----------


## Jahwel

> ...


C'est sympa d'insulter les gens de connard pour étayer ces propos.  :tired:

----------


## Hereticus

> Joue à Halo. 
> 
> http://www.etab.ac-caen.fr/collegede...index/Halo.jpg
> http://static.pcinpact.com/images/bd...695-halo-3.jpg


Halo c'est différent , la plus part des armures c'est du copier/coller , les armes aussi , c'est toujours très proche graphiquement et artistiquement d'opus en opus , et point de vue feeling c'est un fps très moyen.

Qui en plus se joue au pad , berk. ( et uniquement , sauf le premier opus)

F3 n'est pas un fps et ne doit pas être vu comme tel  ::ninja:: 

Pour aimer un jeu c'est une combinaison d'un tas de choses qui va faire ça ... donc voilà , F3 je l'aime.  ::love::

----------


## vindhler

STALKER, y'a pas les champi, mais y'a les effets. ::ninja:: 


STALKER, c'est pas que du gris.
C'est aussi du noir :


du vert :


et des fois, du rouge :


 ::ninja::

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Mais sinon, vous allez stopper les HS à chaque screen ?

----------


## Sylvine

> Halo c'est différent , la plus part des armures c'est du copier/coller , les armes aussi , c'est toujours très proche graphiquement et artistiquement d'opus en opus , et point de vue feeling c'est un fps très moyen.
> 
> Qui en plus se joue au pad , berk.
> 
> F3 n'est pas un fps et ne doit pas être vu comme tel


Oui mais la différence entre Halo (le premier) et Fallout (le troisième), c'est que c'est bien.  :B): 


(bon, après je dis ça, j'ai jamais joué à F3  ::siffle:: )

----------


## Hereticus

> STALKER, y'a pas les champi, mais y'a les effets.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/828...53cb518037.jpg


Haaaaaa ça c'est joliii  ::wub::  , enfin un peu de beauté  ::): .

mais je suis sûr que c'est dans un mod qui rend le jeu encore plus difficil , la nuit noir aussi d'ailleurs berk ... si vous voulez porter des lunettes assez jeunes c'est le bon deal.

les mods qui font plisser les yeux pour regarder devant sois la nuit c'est de la sado mazochisterie occulaire  :tired: .




> (bon, après je dis ça, j'ai jamais joué à F3 )


Tu devrais peut-être te faire violence , louer ou le demander à pretter à un pote , installer quelques mods visuels et quelques uns qui améliorent le gameplay et celui qui change les musiques pour celles des premiers opus et si t'aime bien te balader fouiller etc , tu risque peut-être même d'aimer va savoir.

Perso stalker j'ai essayé , je les ai même acheté ... donc .. je connais la bête.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> C'est sympa d'insulter les gens de connard pour étayer ces propos.


C'était gentils, on est canard PC !  ::XD::  ( en plus chui loin d'être le premier a dire ça au second degré alors... ::ninja:: )

----------


## vindhler

> mais je suis sûr que c'est dans un mod qui rend le jeu encore plus difficil , la nuit noir aussi d'ailleurs berk ... si vous voulez porter des lunettes assez jeunes c'est le bon deal.


Et non, ça y est d'origine, c'est ce qui ce passe quand tu reste dehors pendant une émission.

----------


## Hereticus

> Et non, ça y est d'origine, c'est ce qui ce passe quand tu reste dehors pendant une émission.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1a3...cfe2459892.jpg


Ah bon ?

Faudrais que je regarde moins la télé moi ...  ::sad:: 

C'est vrai je passe ma vie devant alors que si je sortais dehors pendant les émissions ben il fait tout joli comme ça  :Emo:

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Et non, ça y est d'origine, c'est ce qui ce passe quand tu reste dehors pendant une émission.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1a3...cfe2459892.jpg


Ces émissions sont une particularité d'atmosfear mod.
Le Blowout du jeu de base est plus...rouge et plus apocalyptique aussi.

----------


## Okxyd

J'ai pas la prétention  de faire flic mais je tiens à rappeler que c'est le topic des screenshots, y a un thread pour F3 et même une partie de forum dédiée à STALKER, c'est juste super gavant de venir sur ce thread pour mater des zolies screenshots et de voir 3 mecs qui écrivent des pavés pendant 1 page sur un fake débat en mode "video games are serious bussiness", osef total de vos opinions, on vient voir des screens, pas vous faire une psychothérapie.

Sinon une nouvelle map de Warband en multi (remarquez qu'il n'y a aucun intérieur, normal en on est tombé contre des vaegirs en saranides, on a pas eu l'occaz de les voir, vive le spam bardiche et les armures en tissu).





Le commencement avec 45 personnes quittant le spawn (il y en a quelques unes derrière moi, j'ai pas eu le temps de prendre les 3 premières secondes de formation).



La même avec moins de monde


L'image est du 1300x900 sur un 40" sans AA donc c'est pas génial,  :^_^:  mais c'est beaucoup plus zouli IG.

----------


## M.Rick75

Monkey Island 2 special edition



Dans le jeu on a accès à pas mal de commentaires audio de Ron Gilbert, Dave Grossman et Tim Schafer... assez intéressants, marrants et des fois cryptiques (quelques private jokes).
(ici un montage du premier commentaire)



La qualité des dessins est parfois assez générique et sans style (voir la foule au concours de crachat). L'équipe singapourienne s'inspire pas mal de trucs à la Disney ou un truc générique style "comique" (genre les bd des blondes). Malgré tout, ça me parait plus inspiré que pour le remake du 1, notament sur les personnages principaux. Il y a aussi pleins de petits effets qui marchent bien (eau de la mer, herbes qui bougent) ainsi que des rajouts (par rapport aux graphismes originaux) qui sont bien trouvés comme le chapeau de l'arbitre qui est couvert de morve.
Donc c'est quand même pas mal même si ça peut manquer de personnalité par moment.




Sinon, la partie audio est vachement bien. Les musiques, les voix. Et ça permet de (re)découvrir les blagues en VO (avec les rimes originales pour la lecture des tombes par exemple). 





> Here lies Daredevil Jim McDow
> Hand of steel, leg of wood,
> Jim took every risk he could,
> A life of action, that was Jim's
> Too bad he ran out of limbs.
> 
> No man commanded Jean Louise,
> Not on land, and not on water,
> Jean did whatever he did please,
> ...


Il me semble aussi qu'il y a quelques modifications, genre des références à Sam et Max qui ont été enlevées rapport au copyright... ce qui est dommage (à confirmer).

Mais pour ceux qui hésitent c'est quand même un très bon portage, les ajouts des commentaires ou le travail fait sur la partie sonore font que ça vaut vachement le coup.




> (...)voir 3 mecs qui écrivent des pavés pendant 1 page sur un fake débat en mode "video games are serious bussiness", *osef* total de vos opinions, on vient voir des screens, pas vous voir faire une psychothérapie.


Clair!

----------


## Morgoth

Osef. Y'a encore des gens pour utiliser ce genre d'expressions de mongolitos ?

Vite, une psychothérapie sur une page !  ::o: 

/taunt.

Bon, faut que je trouve des images, arf, que des avions en stock.  ::ninja::

----------


## Clear_strelok

> J'ai pas la prétention  de faire flic mais je tiens à rappeler que c'est le topic des screenshots, y a un thread pour F3 et même une partie de forum dédiée à STALKER, c'est juste super gavant de venir sur ce thread pour mater des zolies screenshots et de voir 3 mecs qui écrivent des pavés pendant 1 page sur un fake débat en mode "video games are serious bussiness", osef total de vos opinions, on vient voir des screens, pas vous faire une psychothérapie.


Quand même pas de ma faute si y a cinq trolls a la suite après que j'ai posté trois misérables screens de Fallout 3  ::rolleyes:: 

Pour la peine:

----------


## Hereticus

> Quand même pas de ma faute si y a cinq trolls a la suite après que j'ai posté trois misérables screens de Fallout 3


Où ça ?  ::ninja:: 

Jolis les screens de stalker sinon , par contre une nuit aussi noir ça n'existe pas , ou presqu'aussi noir les nuits sans lune du tout.

Mais la plus part du temps c'est pas si sombre.

----------


## --Lourd--

m2000-5   :Bave:

----------


## Cerise

> En fait, les GameOver sont juste devenus transparents. Je préfère voir Elika me récupérer le tout sans une plombe de loading que me bouffer un écran archaïque qui au final ne change pas grand-chose.


tiens tu as ressorti ce jeu? nostalgie? ::P:

----------


## G2LOQ

> tiens tu as ressorti ce jeu? nostalgie?


Bah, non pas encore mais j'y pense.  ::wub::  (Surtout quand je vois le nouveau...  ::|:  )

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Quand même pas de ma faute si y a cinq trolls a la suite après que j'ai posté trois misérables screens de Fallout 3


Bah en fait si c'est ta faute ma chérie, c'est toi qui a trollé en disant :

"_Bon Fallout, Rpg de malade, bon Fps, jeu de pique nique orgasmique_".

Personne peut être d'accord avec les 3 premiers, et le dernier... Bref.

----------


## Silver

Trop de blabla ici, pour la peine une série de _cool guys don't look etc_.  ::ninja:: 

- Sproutch !


- Michael Bay !


- Sans les mains !


Bon un peu de sérieux...

- Un grappin, une voiture, des méchants... plein de possibilités.


- Le Paris-Dakar, de plus en plus meurtrier chaque année.  ::siffle:: 


- Je crois que je l'ai cabossée.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Bah en fait si c'est ta faute ma chérie, c'est toi qui a trollé en disant :
> 
> "_Bon Fallout, Rpg de malade, bon Fps, jeu de pique nique orgasmique_".
> 
> Personne peut être d'accord avec les 3 premiers, et le dernier... Bref.



Faut se mettre à la MOD chérie !  :Cigare: 

Edit:
*C'est beau, rien d'autre a dire.*





*Le beret vert français.
 J'ai hâte d'arriver a Washington pour tâter des armures de modern warfare 2 aussi  !*

----------


## Tyler Durden

"à la mode" "à".

----------


## Clear_strelok

*Enlevez moi ça PU** !§§*


*H-h-h-Hachdé !*  :Bave: 



*
Cool men don't Look at explosion.*


Sinon premières impression après 5 heures de jeu avec des mods essentiellement graphiques et portants sur l'ajout de nouvelles armures plus de gros mods qui modifient drastiquement le Gameplay.
Ben c'est le jour et la nuit, le Gameplay est beaucoup plus exigeant, mieux foutus et l'exploration récompense vraiment le joueur, j'ai inclus entre autre la version " redux " de la quête de la bombe a désamorcer qui la rend beaucoup plus dure.
J'ai eu le droit a toutes les rencontres aléatoires que j'avais pas eu auparavant ( le voleur nerveux, le super-mutant amical errant...) et le système de leveling de merde du jeu de base *est passé a la trappe*  niveau son c'est du tout bon, Wasteland est bien mieux foutu avec plus de vie, sans parler du fait qu'on a le droit a de plus nombreux points de respawns sur les routes qui donnent enfin l'impression que les gens bougent.
et puis le seul et unique " séduction mod " qui permet d'avoir des aventures avec certaines de PNJ du jeu ( Witcher time ) les dialogues sont parfois biens cru, dans le ton du premier Fallout: Bon point.
J'ai aussi ajouté plusieurs quêtes très bien foutus avec un mec louche a Megaton qui donne pas mal de missions et une quête prenant pour point de départ un bout de papier a terre qui tape visiblement dans la vingtaine d'heures et un retour au ton du premier Fallout.
Les mods graphiques j'ai pas besoins d'en parler c'est au dessus ^^
a noter aussi que j'ai ajouté de nombreuses armures et vêtements supplémentaires et le mod qui ajoute de nombreuses armes " tactiques "de notre époque sans l'utiliser pour l'instant, tout ça avec un mod qui rajoute de la lumière de manière crédible dans les rues, plus d'interactions avec les personnages...
C'est bien la première fois que je suis satisfait d'avoir acheté ce jeu. ::): 


PS: C'est bien beau d'essayer de faire passer les gens pour des cons en signalant qu'ils ont fait une faute, mais c'est mieux quand le mec en face est pas en train de dire qu'il édite, c'est encore mieux lorsque on a compris le jeu de mot foireux du voisin.  ::rolleyes:: 


Edit: Il existe donc bel et bien un mod qui remplace le système FPS par un système de combat tour par tour, je vais hurler !  :Bave:

----------


## callicles

Clear_Strelok, ce serait trop te demander de mettre en ligne la liste des mods et packs que tu as mis ?  ::unsure:: 
Parce que là, tu viens de me donner envie de rejouer à F3. Ce que je croyais être autant possible que de voir b0b0 en vrai.
Vu le boulot que tu as fait sur Stalker, j'ai une certaine confiance : passe-la-pomade :

Ou au moins un screen de ta liste.

NB : pas ici.

----------


## Erkin_

Spoil : http://tof.canardpc.com/view/b3d9428...bd29adc496.jpg

----------


## Tien 12

Quelques screens d'une campagne pour L4D 2: Indiana Jones Temple of Zombies.



Avec Indi:


Un Temple:


Un serpent, mais pas de zombie pour l'instant, je suis en mode freeride:


Des têtes de mort:


Des peintures sympas:


Un petit cinéma:


Et des petites affiches:

J'ai pas lu, j'speak pas english.

La map se trouve là. Elle est courte et un peu rafraichissante. Y a d'ailleurs un nain a trouver, mais je ne sais pas ce qu'il faut en faire.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Clear_Strelok, ce serait trop te demander de mettre en ligne la liste  des mods et packs que tu as mis ?


Woahhh...la liste est longue...trèeeeeees longue, surtout vu le temps que j'ai mis a faire marcher ça ensemble correctement, mais je vais faire un petit guide du modpack ultime, par contre faut avoir le moral les gars ( 5Go avec la centaine de features que je viens de télécharger et que je vais tester...oui c'est possible ) 

Mais sérieux faire exploser les portes, acheter des esclaves, ne pas perdre de karma lors de vols, tuer les enfants (.... ::ninja:: ..) avoir des centaines de lignes de dialogues en plus, pouvoir commencer le jeu en dehors de l'abris 101 avec un destin complétement différent, devenir une goule après avoir eu trop de radiations dans la gueule, refaire les combats au tour par tour, avoir des armes comme si il en pleuvait, exploser les limites de niveau, rejoindre les raiders, négriers.
Avoir des patrouilles non scriptées de la confrérie dans les rues de wahsington, des quêtes secondaire plus longues que la quête principale intégrale, de nouvelles maps, une station spatiale a explorer, un remake de " Cube " long de trois heures, avoir un remake des  skins des premiers fallout en HD, faire apparaitre des personnages et dialogues du premier ( et surement du deuxième ) rééquilibrer tout le jeu, ajouter des mutants, allonger les quêtes avec les " vampires " notamment, élargir l'éventail de choix en les rendant moins manichéens...
J'ai encore besoins d'en rajouter ?  ::wub::  :Bave: 
Et oui je viens de me lancer dans un mod compile-grosse modif de Fallout 3, le système de texture est le même et je suis un peu fatigué/frustré du modding de Stalker qui reste très dur et très chiant alors que la... :;): 
( Bon j'arrête le HS et je vais sur le topic de mod Fallout 3  ::XD:: )

----------


## callicles

Je ne peux pas te suivre sur le topic de F3 ce soir, mais je guetterai, avec la bave aux lèvres.
Je garde mes questions, pour pas prendre des points ici.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Je ne peux pas te suivre sur le topic de F3 ce soir, mais je guetterai, avec la bave aux lèvres.
> Je garde mes questions, pour pas prendre des points ici.


Excellente initiative.

----------


## Logan

> refaire les combats au tour par tour


Wait wait ... What ???  ::O:

----------


## Anonyme7383

Je vais zieuter le topic aussi, j'avoue qu'il a réussi à me redonner envie de jouer à F3  ::o:

----------


## Wisconsin

*Evil Genius - PC - YEAH BABY !*





J'aime la symétrie.

----------


## shortanswer

Fuel acheté sur steam :



 ::lol::  §§§

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Fuel acheté sur steam :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3b2...23a93e0cbf.jpg
> 
>  §§§


Relance *Steam*, ça devrait aller mieux après  :;):

----------


## shortanswer

> Relance *Steam*, ça devrait aller mieux après


Déjà essayé mais ça marche pas, je le réinstalle en ce moment.

----------


## Frypolar

Serveur à la con, le mec était mort de peur et ne voulait pas bouger :


Grevona terminée en Hard  :Cigare: 


Reste Cassis (les screenshots sont réels) mais ce sera pas pour tout de suite.

Tiens moche !

----------


## Morgoth

Encore un peu de KF :









Pour le moment ça va :



Là en revanche ... :



Chérie, on sonne à la porte !

----------


## Say hello

Gloire à Dx9!  ::lol::

----------


## Frypolar

D'ailleurs vu que t'étais pas sur Mumble je te le dis là, t'as fait un super boulot de medic notamment sur Grevona. Maintenir en vie 5 gonzes dont 2 tarés au fusil à pompe c'est pas évident  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Darkath

Morgoth achète toi un pc sérieux  ::XD::  encore les avions ça passe, mais la c'est juste  :Gerbe:

----------


## Jean Pale

Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles, il sont très jolis ces shots.  :tired:

----------


## Le Glaude

Clair, mais arriver a se perdre dans Grevona, et survivre les 10 vagues en Hard ca n'as pas de prix.  :Cigare: 

Bon, le patriarch on l'as cheat aux pipes bombes, mais c'est un détail.  ::ninja:: 

Et Outpost était énorme, moi qui asmate au lance-flamme depuis la tour "Mais crevez, crevez!" :^_^:  

Juste après 3 FleshPound qui arrivent en même temps, Fry' qui était limite en carreaux. haha.

----------


## Morgoth

Désolé, j'ai pas le bon PC sous la main pour le moment. 

J'y peux rien si KF est mal optimisé, à côté de ça je fais tourner UT2K4 à fond (ou presque).

Même moteur, pas le même jeu ni les mêmes performances...

----------


## Frypolar

Vu la map c'est pas forcément la patriarche le plus dur. Même sans les pipes on l'aurait eu je pense. En plus Morgoth était resté Medic, en support ça aurait été le carnage. Le pauvre  :Emo: .

----------


## Jean Pale

Y'a pas 350 personnes sur une map de UT.

----------


## Morgoth

C'est vrai. Quoique...  ::ninja::  :console:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Vu la map c'est pas forcément *la patriarche le plus dur. Même sans les pipes* on l'aurait eu je pense.


 :tired:  :tired:  :tired: :non-initié:

----------


## Sk-flown

*Un verre ça va...*

----------


## Euklif

Même pas un screen où il fait pipi sur les gens  ::'(:

----------


## Micerider

> *Un verre ça va...*
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8dd...8e1443f355.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/561...78315194b1.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/629...c363ed5dd6.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cfc...01b37b2bf0.jpg


Ils devraient sortir le remake sur le Xbox Live, ça fait depuis la N64 (que je n'ai plus) que j'ai envie de me le refaire, mais j'ai vraiment envie d'y passer sur le remake.

MS a racheté Rare, et ils sont pas foutus de faire un suite...pas assez "grand public"?.....

----------


## Sk-flown

> Même pas un screen où il fait pipi sur les gens


Je voulais le garder pour le mettre plus tard pour dire que je vous pisse dans la bouche, mais bon vu que tu réclames:

----------


## Euklif

J'adore ce jeu  :Bave: 




> Ils devraient sortir le remake sur le Xbox Live, ça fait depuis la N64 (que je n'ai plus) que j'ai envie de me le refaire, mais j'ai vraiment envie d'y passer sur le remake.


J'ai pas tout à fait saisie la phrase mais si tu veux te mettre au remake bobox, attention quand même. La censure fait une apparition remarquée et les temps de chargement sont franchement insupportable tant ils sont nombreux. Et à l'époque, ils étaient pas vraiment très court. Ha, et le multi de la version 64 a cédé la place à un truc... Différent.

Et pour pas être tout à fait HS, un petit contournement réussit dans RO :



Spoiler Alert! 


J'me suis juste fait tuer dans la foulé de la même manière  ::ninja::

----------


## Killy

*All Points Bulletin*

Quelques images prises avec les Bad MotherDuckers :


La BMD mobile.


Le bon goût de notre ami BigBang (qui porte maintenant un très seyant bikini aux couleurs du Brésil, et 3 flingues, si si).


Robin avec qui j'ai passé une petite heure à barbouiller des murs et se faire tuer par tuer des flics. Que fait Batman  ::o:

----------


## Lapinaute

ew  ::O:

----------


## --Lourd--

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4f1...538d64565c.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/037...6a2b2506c6.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/72b...74cee5c599.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/851...f9e0aa51b7.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b28...de97b5a16a.jpg
> ...


Metal, sort de ce corps §§§

----------


## Erkin_

Elles sont splendides les cinématiques de ce jeu.

----------


## Jahwel

Elles sont kitsch oui.  ::O:

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Pour le premier screen : C'est moi, ou c'est la copie conforme d'un "boss" d'un autre jeu, sauf qu'il n'est pas vert ?

----------


## Setzer

Perso je dirais qu'elles sont surtout un peu trop nombreuses et un peu trop longues.

A priori les devs veulent nous faire comprendre à coup de masse que "ouais Nero il a trop la classe il fait des mouvements de oufz0r tavu?"

Du coup au final ca casse plus le rythme du jeu qu'autre chose, j'ai trouvé ca dommage.

Après ben ce qui me faisait tripper à 15 ans n'a plus forcement le même effet sur moi à 28...

----------


## Dark Fread

> A priori les devs veulent nous faire comprendre à coup de masse que "ouais Nero il a trop la classe il fait des mouvements de oufz0r tavu?"


Faut dire aussi que Nero il a trop la classe quand il fait des mouvements de oufzor.  :Cigare:

----------


## Marty

::wub:: 

Préparation :


Résultat :



C'est de la bonne ce gaz !


Half Life 2 ?


Un contournement réussi aussi !

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Quand ArmA 2 se prend pour STALKER

----------


## vindhler

Serious Sam : First Encounter.




 ::O: 






Même pas peur.

----------


## Jean Pale

Memphis Ville, ma map préférée.  ::):

----------


## Dorak

*Just Cause 2* c'est quand même un jeu de taré. Et comme je suis un taré, j'ai pris une fournée de screenshots si immense, que Morgoth va suer face à tant de pixels et de couleurs (  ::ninja::  ). Mais comme ça doit d'abord passer par la case dimension and co, voici deux EXPLOSIONS§§§§§!!! pour patienter _( d'ailleurs la qualité des explosions de JC2 est pas banale, en slow-mo on comprend vite fait que " ça c'est vraiment pas pédé, dun dun " )_ : 

Fin foirée d'une mission pénible, ma roquette est pas partie au bon endroit. 



Cites-moi un seul autre jeu, jeune fraîchet, ou tu peux tirer au lance-roquette téléguidé sur un silo, tout en faisant une chute de 512 m, et en écoutant Marcel Lapointe. 

UN SEUL §§



Après ceux-ci, j'en posterais de plus calmes, respirant la sérénité  :Emo:  .

----------


## Erkin_

Jolie ta dernière Dorak !

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Nom du jeu ?  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Dorak

Merci Erkin  ::):  . 

Bon, chose promise, chose due, voici quelques screenshots de mon *Just Cause 2* moddé _( HD sky, plus une version qui ajoute des nuages au sol, effet garanti en matinée, vous pourrez le voir sur deux screens, en jungle principalement, et quelques autres trucs, genre un skin pour Rico )_ , *suffit de cliquer pour les afficher en taille réelle*.

_Aucunes modifications sous 'toshop et compagnie, le contraste est d'origine, le rendu graphique aussi (  ) j'ai juste ajouté des cadres et un inner glow, c'est tout. Pour infos._

Trêve de blabla, voici quelques images de FREEFAL§§§ :

----------


## Dorak

*Suite ( seulement deux, promis )* :

----------


## Setzer

> Faut dire aussi que Nero il a trop la classe quand il fait des mouvements de oufzor.


Tu as oublié le "tavu?!"  :tired:

----------


## Lapinaute

> Perso je dirais qu'elles sont surtout un peu trop nombreuses et un peu trop longues.
> 
> A priori les devs veulent nous faire comprendre à coup de masse que "ouais Nero il a trop la classe il fait des mouvements de oufz0r tavu?"
> 
> Du coup au final ca casse plus le rythme du jeu qu'autre chose, j'ai trouvé ca dommage.
> 
> Après ben ce qui me faisait tripper à 15 ans n'a plus forcement le même effet sur moi à 28...


Chacun ses goûts, j'aime bien les cinématiques, ca casse bien le rythme du jeu comme tu dis mais je trouve ça agréable, les courses dans les couloirs plus hachage de mob je trouve ça vite  :Gerbe:  

Puis les combos.  :Bave:

----------


## vindhler

Toujours Serious Sam :


Boom!








Soleil levant et minigun.  ::wub::

----------


## Setzer

Des Naviooons§§§ \o/

Cool planes don't look at the explosions



Cool planes don't look at the explosion again



A cette distance je te louperais pas§§



M'enfin?!





Cool planes don't loo...wait?!




(Vous noterez cette formation parfaite de l'école de chute libre de Tokyo.)

IL2 1946 + Pack c6

----------


## Ekba

Mouarf Just Cause juste pour le saut en parachute ça donne envie... me rappelle Pilot Wings, mon premier jeu N64... T_T

----------


## Sk-flown

*1999:*




*Rally Trophy(2001):*












Gestion des dégâts, vue intérieure, effets météorologiques, voitures en HD, pas besoin d'attendre 10ans GT5.

----------


## znokiss

Hannnnnnnnnnnn, Rally Trophy. On peut également faire les courses campagne en coop, si je me souviens bien. (je confond peut-être avec Master Rally, vu que les deux jeux, on les a écumé avec mon frérot dans les années 2000).

----------


## Hereticus

*Crysis ( high+natural mod + pydon shaders tweak -dans cette ordre- )*

Reconnaîtrez vous cette map mythique ? 







Coucouuuuu !


Apuuuu

----------


## M.Rick75

> *Crysis ( high+natural mod + pydon shaders tweak -dans cette ordre- )*
> 
> Reconnaîtrez vous cette map mythique ?


Non. Farcry?

Pour tes screens ce serait mieux si en lien tu mettais:



```

[url=http://tof.canardpc.com/view/c1ff433a-e385-49cd-8a78-d2192c36b873.jpg][img]http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c1ff433a-e385-49cd-8a78-d2192c36b873.jpg[/img][/url] 


```

Tof te propose directement le lien (vignette de 600 cliquable) à copier quand tu upload ta photo.

au lieu d'un bête: 


```

[url]http://tof.canardpc.com/view/c1ff433a-e385-49cd-8a78-d2192c36b873.jpg[/url] 


```

Ce qui donne:

qui est vachement moins lourd que toutes tes images en pleine def sur une page.

----------


## Enhor

> Des Naviooons§§§ \o/
> 
> Cool planes don't look at the explosions
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d9a...f44fc91c7b.jpg
> 
> Cool planes don't look at the explosion again
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4af...9102b21e0f.jpg
> ...


Attention, Morgoth a un copyright sur les screenshoots de IL2 en 800x600, il pourrait te faire un procès  ::P:

----------


## Hereticus

*Crysis -suite-*

Des bruits d'élicos se font entendre .... 



sbreuuuummmm


Pif paf pet


BAAAAAOUUUUMMMM


*Fallout 3 ( + une chiée de mods mais notamment des textures HD )*





*Painkiller*

M'sieur m'sieur y a un truc sur votre dos !



 :Emo:

----------


## L'invité

> Attention, Morgoth a un copyright sur les screenshoots de IL2 en 800x600, il pourrait te faire un procès


Mouais.

----------


## Apokteino

Hereticus ça ressemble à Farcry tes screenshoots.  :tired:

----------


## Jahwel

> Hereticus ça ressemble à Farcry tes screenshoots.


http://www.crymod.com/filebase.php?fileid=3235

----------


## Hereticus

Oui , c'est la mission qui avait été disponible en démo pour farcry , c'est super chouette de la refaire dans crysis  ::P:

----------


## Sk-flown



----------


## Setzer

> Attention, Morgoth a un copyright sur les screenshoots de IL2 en 800x600, il pourrait te faire un procès


Et pourtant non, ca a été pris en perfect mod en 1680x1050 mais la compression est dégueulasse  :Emo: 

Puis pour les procès, ma foi, j'en fais tous les jours alors spa ca qui m'impressionne hein  ::siffle::

----------


## Morgoth

IL-2 1946, franchissons ensemble les différents paliers menant vers l'infini et l'au-delà !  ::o: 

Haute altitude :



Très haute altitude :



Très très haute altitude :



Ici Houston, tout va bien :



La Terre vue de l'espace :

----------


## Erkin_

Morgoth, tu es un passionné, un vrai... Ça fait rêver ! Combien d'heures de jeu ?

Jolie couteaux


Soirée Disco

----------


## Morgoth

Ben, j'ai acheté le jeu en décembre 2001, un mois après sa sortie, et je n'ai pas arrêté d'y joué depuis (même si y'a eu des années pauvres).  ::o: 

Franchement je préfère pas savoir, mais ça doit atteindre des sommets.  ::P:

----------


## Apokteino

> Franchement je préfère pas savoir, mais ça doit atteindre des sommets.


De très très haute altitude ! Tes derniers screenshots c'est très Freudien !

----------


## Morgoth

Moteur contre fuselage : Moteur 1 - Fuselage 0 :







Un peu du sol qui tue :

----------


## Jahwel

C'est horrible killing floor en low.  :Gerbe:

----------


## Marty

La musique !  ::wub:: 


Le chat, mangez-en !  :B):

----------


## Morgoth

Lowest.

En images ouais. En jeu ça passe tranquille. Par contre c'est quand même vrai que le mode porte bien son nom. Un jeu comme L4D ou DoD:S, même avec tout au minimum reste regardable.

----------


## Hereticus

Mon dieu c'est quand même une saloperie viscerale ce topique , à chaque fois que j'y entre j'ai envie de sortir la cb  :Emo: 

Mais je suis accroc  ::ninja::

----------


## Dorak

Bon il fait chaud et beau, trop des deux, probablement. C'est pour ça que Rico™ à décidé de prendre des putain de grosses vacances, mec faut ce qu'il faut. 

Il a loué un truc sympa sur _www.voyajpachertkt.be_, service de qualité, ça avait l'air réglo.

Arrivée sur la plage, pour le moment, l'offre tient toutes ses promesses :



Eau cristalline, ouais, Rico™ va pouvoir se détendre. 



Bonjour monsieur, j'aimerais une glace à la pistache s'il vous plaît  ::):  .



COMMENT ÇA PAS DE PISTACHES ?!!!!!!!§§§§§

----------


## Dorak

Ouais allo maman c'est Rico™, ça pue cet endroit ya même pas de pistaches §§  ::sad::  . Maman, allo, j'tentends plus... maman ? 



Putain de téléphone.



" Voici votre bungalow confort, monsieur. " 





 :tired: 

Si ya un bien un truc à retenir là-dedans, c'est de jamais faire quoi que ce soit sur un site belge. De ne jamais faire confiance à un belge, et de ne pas jouer à JC2 par 37 degrés. Voila. Merci.

----------


## vindhler

Serious Sam :


Ce ciel.  :Bave:

----------


## darkgrievous

> IL-2 1946, franchissons ensemble les différents paliers menant vers l'infini et l'au-delà !


C'est quoi ce mix de V2 et X-29  ::huh:: 

Sinon a mon tour de jouer avec les screens de il-2 fs2004.

Petit décollage de Tahiti pour voir le paysage


Petit rase motte


Puis reprise d'altitude


Pour faire l'idiot avec mon p-51  :B):

----------


## Morgoth

> C'est quoi ce mix de V2 et X-29


Un Heinkel He-162D.

Là y'avait un bug l'avion est parti à 2500 à l'heure dans l'espace. Même bug que celui que l'on rencontre dans LOMAC de temps à autres, pour les connaisseurs.

----------


## Jahwel



----------


## Dorak

C'est... spécial

----------


## Jahwel

> C'est... spécial


C'est contemplatif, enfin c'est quelque chose que tu ne dois pas comprendre, vu que tu joue à Just "Awesome explosion" Cause 2.  :tired: 

Et en plus ton terroriste ninja ne peut même pas utiliser son katana.  :tired:

----------


## Dorak

Contemplatif... ouais ça doit être ça  ::rolleyes::  .

----------


## Okxyd

Ah, je vois plus les images tof cpc, l'herbergeur a encore planté ?

----------


## shortanswer

Rien de tel qu'un Just Cause 2 pour tester un overclocking  :Cigare: 

AVIONS§§§




I believe I can fly,


I believe I can touch the skyyyyyyyyyyyyy !


Ici le satellite gogol irte.


Je crois que je va me cracher §


...

----------


## Dorak

> Rien de tel qu'un Just Cause 2 pour tester un overclocking


Non mais arrête t'es un kikoosplozion§§§ de jouer à JC2 aussi, perte de crédibilité quoi :jahwel: .

----------


## shortanswer

> Non mais arrête t'es un kikoosplozion§§§ de jouer à JC2 aussi, perte de crédibilité quoi :jahwel: .


Wesh tavu

----------


## Erkin_

YEEEEESSSS § Il crève enfin ! *mal aux doigts*




Horrible ce boss.

----------


## touriste

Tu t'es battu contre le pape ?  ::O: 

Une petit séance du crédo de l'assassin 2


Un jeu où on en prend plein les mirettes.


Allez un peu de farming des florins.


Et on récupère le loot.. 1337 styled baby  :B): 


La tour la plus haute du coin...

Il tourne très bien sur ma 8800GTS 640mo qui va bientôt souffler ses 4 printemps.

----------


## darkgrievous

Le défaut de ces vieux coucou c'est la vitesse, alors je suis passé au modèle au dessus .

Décollage classique


Et fuuuuuu train bloqué 


Pas de problème, comme tout pilote émérite je sais que la première chose à faire en cas de pépin au décollage c'est demi tour ( ::P: h34r ::): .
Alors hop pleins gaz, ptit coup de pc pour faire une jolie chandelle



Pour finalement atterrir sans soucis



Ou pas

----------


## Yggdrasill88

Poh poh poh  :B):  Demain je vends la maison !

----------


## Dorak

1000 dollars la carte, non ?

----------


## Yggdrasill88

1200€ ! C'est seulement pour jouer à Crysis  ::P: 

EDIT : Le gain entre 2x5970HD et 2xARES est énorme 1GO de mémoire par GPU l'ARES  ::love::

----------


## Darkath

> Tu t'es battu contre le pape ?


Ca ferait donc le 2ème jeu qui se termine avec un duel contre le pape  ::P:  
(je ne citerais pas l'autre pour ne pas spoiler  :^_^: )

----------


## NitroG42

Sinon t'auras la même chose en Crossfire de 5870 et pour 600 €...

----------


## Agathia

> YEEEEESSSS § Il crève enfin ! *mal aux doigts*
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a48...53042b4f72.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/592...856b2bb79a.jpg
> 
> Horrible ce boss.


Ahah  :^_^: 

C'est le boss qui m'a le plus fait péter un câble quand j'ai commencé le jeu, surtout quand on arrive plus à le rechoper, que c'est gonflant  ::P: 
Mais au final c'est un des boss les plus simples dans les niveaux de difficultés supérieurs... Avec la fleur.

----------


## Nicouse

Au bout de 9h, je vais pouvoir botter le cul du boss final !

----------


## Erkin_

> Ahah 
> 
> C'est le boss qui m'a le plus fait péter un câble quand j'ai commencé le jeu, surtout quand on arrive plus à le rechoper, que c'est gonflant 
> Mais au final c'est un des boss les plus simples dans les niveaux de difficultés supérieurs... Avec la fleur.


Mais la fleur c'est avec Dante, on le combat avec Nero ce moche normalement.  ::blink:: 
Sinon en effet, c'est quand il se met à tout esquiver que je n'arrives plus à le battre.
Je me chie toujours niveau timing pour contre attaquer le sauveur quand il se cache dedans.

----------


## poseidon8500

"Mesdames et Messieurs, le train spécial "Canard PC" à destination du Mans va partir ! Attention à la fermeture des portes ! Attention au départ !" 

Spoiler Alert! 


(au fait quelle est cette gare? si vous trouvez vous aurez droit à ... rien au plaisir d'avoir trouvé :P )





(Voix du conducteur) "Mesdames et Messieurs, nous arrivons en gare de Chartres pour un arrêt photo, merci de ne pas descendre du train !"



traversée de la Beauce ...


Ben ! Où sont les wagons ?


M**de des voyageurs en perdition ...


(voix du conducteur) "Mesdames et Messieurs, nous sommes arrivés en gare du Mans, tous les voyageurs descendent du train"

----------


## Okxyd

> Mais la fleur c'est avec Dante, on le combat avec Nero ce moche normalement. 
> Sinon en effet, c'est quand il se met à tout esquiver que je n'arrives plus à le battre.
> Je me chie toujours niveau timing pour contre attaquer le sauveur quand il se cache dedans.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f7f...962134f307.jpg



 ::O:  Heu les lunettes son très bien faites...

----------


## Agathia

> Mais la fleur c'est avec Dante, on le combat avec Nero ce moche normalement. 
> Sinon en effet, c'est quand il se met à tout esquiver que je n'arrives plus à le battre.
> Je me chie toujours niveau timing pour contre attaquer le sauveur quand il se cache dedans.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f7f...962134f307.jpg


Au chapitre 7 on la combat avec Nero  :^_^:  j'adore ce niveau, surtout avec le mode de difficulté ridicule où il y a des armées de mobs  :Bave:

----------


## darkgrievous

> "Mesdames et Messieurs, le train spécial "Canard PC" à destination du Mans va partir ! Attention à la fermeture des portes ! Attention au départ !" 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> (au fait quelle est cette gare? si vous trouvez vous aurez droit à ... rien au plaisir d'avoir trouvé :P )


Versailles chantier  :B): 

Sinon je suis désolé mais tu n'est pas du tout au gout du jour, sur paris Chartres c'est des 
A-TER X73500 fréquemment
Des X4630 pour faire chier le monde.
et aux heures creuses des Z 92050 :wikipediaquienculelesmouches:
 :tired:   ::P: h34r:


et pour pas finir en hs je finis ma série, vie ma vie de pilote à Tahiti sur fs9 avec un p-38, parce qu'un bimoteur c'est toujours plus sur.




Sans oublier le fun  :Cigare:

----------


## tim987

Tu décolles d'où ? 

EDIT : Oh putain, c'est Faa'a ça ?  :tired:  Y'a 30 ans mouais.  ::P:

----------


## Setzer

> Versailles chantier 
> 
> Sinon je suis désolé mais tu n'est pas du tout au gout du jour, sur paris Chartres c'est des 
> A-TER X73500 fréquemment
> Des X4630 pour faire chier le monde.
> et aux heures creuses des Z 92050 :wikipediaquienculelesmouches:
>  h34r:


Pluzun, ceci dit, pour loger à 5 minutes de la gare de Chartres, je peux te dire que c'est relativement fidèle niveau laideur de la gare  ::P: 

Par contre la Beauce est très fidèlement modélisée  ::|:

----------


## herve

Salut 

Je viens de trouver un dosbox qui émule la 3dfx je viens de me relancé dans tomb raider 1 er du nom.



ce logo que de souvenir

----------


## eMKa

> Salut 
> 
> Je viens de trouver un dosbox qui émule la 3dfx je viens de me relancé dans tomb raider 1 er du nom.


Tu veux dire que je vais enfin pouvoir relancer PoD ?  ::O:

----------


## Edell

> Salut 
> 
> Je viens de trouver un dosbox qui émule la 3dfx je viens de me relancé dans tomb raider 1 er du nom.
> 
> 
> ce logo que de souvenir


J'ignorais que ça existait (cherchez à Glide Wrapper sur google) et grâce à toi je peux faire tourner *Messiah* sans problème maintenant <3

Screenshot chiantos qui ne rend pas honneur à ce jeu excellent.

----------


## Khalimerot

Messiah  :Bave:  
Quand il fallait balancer des mec dans la broyeuse pour activer je ne sais plus quoi  ::o:

----------


## Froyok

> Tu veux dire que je vais enfin pouvoir relancer PoD ?


Au putain j'ai pensé tout de suite à ça !  :Bave: 
Car bon le glide sous seven 64b marche pas;  :tired:

----------


## ikarad

> Salut 
> 
> Je viens de trouver un dosbox qui émule la 3dfx je viens de me relancé dans tomb raider 1 er du nom.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/eb8f736...3a51c12fc2.jpg
> 
> ce logo que de souvenir
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/eb8f736...3a51c12fc2.jpg
> ...


As-tu un lien?
Est-ce que ça fonctionne bien?

----------


## Colink

> As-tu un lien?
> Est-ce que ça fonctionne bien?


http://www.zeckensack.de/glide/ Pour la homepage, 
http://www.zeckensack.de/glide/readme.htm#games la liste de compatibilité :;): 
Bon bah POD c'est mort les gars, j'avais déjà ressorti la boite en carton  :Emo:

----------


## ikarad

> http://www.zeckensack.de/glide/ Pour la homepage, 
> http://www.zeckensack.de/glide/readme.htm#games la liste de compatibilité
> Bon bah POD c'est mort les gars, j'avais déjà ressorti la boite en carton


Ça parle de glide wrapper pas de dosbox compatible 3dfx or tu parles de dosbox 3dfx, je n'ai pas compris.

Car des gilde wrapper sinon il en existe pleins et pas mal qui font marcher pod d'après ce qu'ils disent, par contre je savais pas qu'on pouvait coupler glide wrapper et dosbox ou alors j'ai rien compris à ton message.

----------


## L'invité

De toute façon j'arrive à jouer à Pod sans ça moi.  :Cigare:

----------


## Colink

> Ça parle de glide wrapper pas de dosbox compatible 3dfx or tu parles de dosbox 3dfx, je n'ai pas compris.


Ah ça je sais pas, c'est juste que plus haut, Edell faisait référence à ce logiciel, donc je pensais que c'était celui duquel herve parlait. En même temps, ça doit bien faire 639 pages qu'on demande à tout le monde de poster le nom du jeu (et du coup, l'émulateur utilisé s'il est susceptible d'intéresser d'autres personnes)  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Dark Fread

Souvenirs  :Emo:

----------


## tim987



----------


## Kamasa

Il a 2 klaxons vraiment énormes cet hélicoptère  ::o:

----------


## Sylvine

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7dd...5419829afd.jpg
> Souvenirs


Maintenant tu fais un saut de l'ange dans la piscine et elle se fout à poil.





J'TE JURE MEC, ILS L'ONT DIT SUR FRANCE 2!

----------


## tim987

La Bretagne, modelisée avec moins de talents que l'Australie, mais potable quand même (et toujours mieux que FSX de base...).

----------


## Olipro

Ma gentille dictature cubaine sur Tropico 3

----------


## tim987

Très jolie ville ! J'ai jamais eu une organisation du cadastrage aussi consencieuse. D'habitude avec moi, ça ressemble vachement à une ville française.  ::ninja::

----------


## chenoir

> La Bretagne, modelisée avec moins de talents que l'Australie, mais potable quand même (et toujours mieux que FSX de base...).
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/081...df13434486.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b0e...b2e5c0db5c.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/12a...841a4090ae.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f61...cb78861129.jpg



Il a une drôle de gueule ton Flamant.

----------


## tim987

Normal, c'est pas un Flamant, c'est un Beechcraft D-18 gratuit avec un repaint français pour faire comme si.  ::P:

----------


## chenoir

Il ne me semblait pourtant pas qu'il avait servi dans la marine nationale. Et ca ressemble quand même sacrément au Flamant. Sauf que le Flamant est beau lui  :B): .

----------


## tim987

Non, à ma connaissance non plus, il n'a pas servit dans la Royale. Quant à la beauté supérieure du flamant par rapport au beech, elle est subjective  ::P: ...C'est juste un repaint version "fan made" plutôt que repondnat à un soucis de détail historique. Je m'interesse pas particulierement à ce genre de coucou, mais c'était gratos, et l'avion est tout de même pas mal fait, et de base, est livré avec sa vraie peinture de l'USAF. J'ai juste trouvé la skin sympa.  :tired:

----------


## Carpette@LLN

> Quand ArmA 2 se prend pour STALKER
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/159...6e5bd54fd7.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2e6...c452a464f5.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/981...d5c1182c91.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d9d...2030187943.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/772...ef03c9d8cd.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/904...1b6b813bbf.jpg


Désolé, j'arrive un peu tard, mais c'est quoi exactement ce mod Eagle machin ?

Les screens sont impressionnants, en tous cas.  ::o:

----------


## tim987

La "campagne" supplémentaire ajoutée par le patch 1.05 pour Arma 2 de base.

----------


## Jahwel



----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ma gentille dictature cubaine sur Tropico 3
> http://reduction-image.com/~olipro44...2-19-34-79.jpg
> 
> http://reduction-image.com/~olipro44...2-19-58-92.jpg
> 
> http://reduction-image.com/~olipro44...2-20-59-98.jpg
> 
> http://reduction-image.com/~olipro44...2-21-42-01.jpg


La classe Olipro ! J'ai jamais vu une ville aussi belle sous Tropico !

----------


## Froyok

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6c1...0ad3228353.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1fd...1713d77cb3.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ff0...c89d2934c6.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5ab...11cdba7452.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/756...ea3ba7d342.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f17...b78c9a4906.jpg


A tout hasard...
Le nom du jeu ?

----------


## Morgoth

Cause Juste, service n°2.

----------


## schnak

Attention graphisme 4.0 alpha prime avec des shader de OUF : 






Vive Crusader Kings, son addon (Deus Vult), le Patch 2.1 bêta, le fan-patch/mod Deus Vult Improvement Pack (DVIP) !! Le tout traduit en bon françois svp.  :B): 
Définitivement un jeu de chevet. Puissant, et partie passionnante avec la famille Kälmar qui en un peu moins de 100ans est passé du statut de simple "comté de Kälmar-Länd" à celui de Roi de Suède.  :B): 


NB : Mon royaume est représenté par les territoires en vert (toute nuances) et bleu clair. Le bleu plus foncé correspond à mon allié, le roi du Danemark. Malheureusement, sur le screen, on ne voit pas les vassaux de mon allié : ils ont une grande partie de la Finlande.

----------


## Killy

All Points Bulletin



Se passe de commentaire...

----------


## Dark Fread

> All Points Bulletin
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/941...abfd092328.jpg
> 
> Se passe de commentaire...


Harvey Dent est black  ::o:  :riencompris:

----------


## Hazazel

Tiens les farmers chinois sont déjà actifs sur APB  :tired:

----------


## Aghora

> All Points Bulletin
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/941...abfd092328.jpg
> 
> Se passe de commentaire...


C'est quoi ce jeu en fait ?

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est quoi ce jeu en fait ?


GTA en multi pseudo MMO.

----------


## Okxyd

> *Saints Row sans le côté délire* en multi pseudo MMO.


Fixed

----------


## Kamasa

> GTA en multi pseudo MMO.





> Fixed


Ouais enfin... c'est pareil  :tired:

----------


## Killy

C'est vrai mais c'est quand même amusant avec d'autres canards et le système de personnalisation est probablement le plus poussé à ce jour (même si pas forcément toujours userfriendly). Mais si ça vous intéresse y'a un topic à l'étage du dessous.

----------


## Okxyd

C'est pas un mauvais jeu mais le prix et l'abonnement sont tous simplement abusifs quand tu vois le conteu proposé (2 misérables zones, un quartier social et les mêmes missions à faire en boucle), j'y ait joué une 20aine d'heure à la beta avec des canards car c'était marrant mais la lassitude est très très vite arrivée.

Mais bref, du Max Payne :


du Mount&blade Warband en multi (je sais pas si je l'ai déjà post):




du GTA IV:


Et pour finir du Zeno Clash

----------


## NeoOoeN

> du Mount&blade Warband en multi (je sais pas si je l'ai déjà post):
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/7fa75bd...d545d396ad.jpg


Wah, on dirait le gouffre de Helm  :Bave: 

C'est une nouvelle map ?

----------


## Okxyd

> Wah, on dirait le gouffre de Helm 
> 
> C'est une nouvelle map ?


C'est le gouffre de Helm en fait  :^_^: , il ya énormément de nouvelles maps de siège sur le serveur 22nd à 220 slots, plus d'une dizaine environ. 

Il y a quelques autres screens sur les 2 dernieres pages, sinon une vidéo où l'on voit une partie de la map (il s'agit de la V1 il me semble):

----------


## NeoOoeN

Ca m'donne des envies de réinstallation tout ça.
Mais bon, y'a 5/6 mois le multi était pas terrible du tout. En même temps c'était en beta, mais ça m'a pas marqué.

----------


## Khalimerot

Perso je m'y suis mis ce week end...et je suis justement tombé sur cette map...quel plaisir
j'ai jamais été aussi bon a l'arc a flèche :D
d'ailleurs a part sur cette map...avec n'importe quel autres armes...bah je touche que dal...
j'arrive jamais a mettre mon gourdin dans le "parties du corps au choix" de l'adversaire

----------


## Okxyd

> Ca m'donne des envies de réinstallation tout ça.
> Mais bon, y'a 5/6 mois le multi était pas terrible du tout. En même temps c'était en beta, mais ça m'a pas marqué.



Il y a eu pas mal de nouveautés et de correction, néanmoins l'essence est toujours la même, du combat au corps à corps qui repose sur le timing et le skill parade et les joutes qui reposent sur le timing et la longueur de la lance (n'y voyait aucun sous entendu) et un peu sur la fourberie.

Le principal problème du siege par contre c'est que hormis sur Helm deep et une autre map, dès que l'on dépasse le 80c80 c'est du gros spam incompréhensible et c'est impossible de briser la défense si l'on est pas organisé (d'ailleurs même si on l'est c'est hyper difficile aussi), le jeu par contre possède un souffle assez épique dans les batailles de masses et reste super intense dans les escarmouches en petit groupes à conditions de savoir parer (ça peut donner lieu à des duels épiques  :B): ). Néanmoins l'amusement comme dans des jeux comme RO dépend vraiment beaucoup de la map.

Sinon Khalimerot si t'as un peu de temps ajoute moi en ami sur steam, on ira faire quelques duels pour s'entrainer à la parade.

----------


## Khalimerot

Je fait ca ce soir en rentrant du boulot .

----------


## bluth

Je t'assure que défendre Helm Deep en 70vs70 en écoutant de la bonne musique celtique ca vaut toutes les réinstallations du monde.

----------


## saddysally

Pas mal de nouveaux jeux grâce aux promos steam du début du mois et le plus addictif pour l'instant, c'est :

*Borderlands*

entre autre parce qu'on y rencontre des boss avec d'authentiques têtes de con  ::ninja:: 



et puis on peut "aller plus haut"!




Allez hop! J'enchaîne direct sur un 2ème playthrough, changement de tenue.

----------


## Froyok

Et quand est-ce que tu vois le jeu ?
Nan parce que ton bonhomme il a beau être musclé, si tu vois pas où tu vas...

----------


## Darkath

La question c'est comment tu fait pour voir le perso à la 3ème personne  ::O:

----------


## Genchou

> Pas mal de nouveaux jeux grâce aux promos steam du début du mois et le plus addictif pour l'instant, c'est :
> 
> *Borderlands*
> 
> entre autre parce qu'on y rencontre des boss avec d'authentiques têtes de con 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cc8...ae21eb56b9.jpg
> 
> 
> et puis on peut "aller plus haut"!
> ...


Comment ça se fait qu'il y a toujours un guss pile en face de toi pour te boucher toute la vue ?  :tired:

----------


## jenfilipe

La réponse est Borderlands Config Editor v2.1.4 !!! :;):

----------


## saddysally

Nan mais c'est juste pour les screens, c'est sûr que sinon c'est pas trop jouable.  ::P:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Resort de vieux screenshot de Fallout 3

----------


## Froyok

Un string en métal !  ::lol::

----------


## tim987

C'est particulier.

----------


## Morgoth

C'est bien du Métal, pas de doute(s).  ::ninja::

----------


## Okxyd

> C'est bien du Métal, pas de doute(s).



Toi t'es jaloux car tu peux pas poster des screens de nanas à moitié à poil avec des grahismes next gen !

Puis bon c'est pas comme si on était pas prévenu:

MetalDestroyer

Tyranaus0r
Interets
Star Wars, Freespace 2, Modding, Programmation, Geek, Anime, Metal, Geek

 ::ninja::

----------


## elpaulo

Tain avec les screens de MetalDestroyer, ce qui est bien c'est qu'on est jamais surpris. Une sorte de valeur sure du mauvais goût.

(Je charrie hein)

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Okxyd

> (Je charrie hein)



En fait non... pas tant que ça.  :^_^:

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Enfin la il se rattrape en beauté,  ::wub:: 
J'aime beaucoup la nouvelle shockwave, y'a pas à dire!

----------


## Anonyme7383

Puis on voit les mêmes critiquer les couleurs de Halo  :tired:

----------


## touriste

Pourquoi toutes ses screens sont si sombres ?

----------


## Okxyd

> Pourquoi toutes ses screens sont si sombres ?


Mauvais réglage du contraste sans doute.

----------


## tim987

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/458...81ec855a1e.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/428...5774e06690.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1da...dc631abdef.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/629...650d672e76.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9be...602f172812.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/724...6c8dcc22a6.jpg


Où  as tu chopé ça s'il te plaît ?  :Bave:  Y'a d'autres vaisseaux de modifié ?

----------


## Jasoncarthes

pour le cain :
le topac sur harlight :

http://www.hard-light.net/forums/ind...opic=64780.420
le liens en lui même :
http://www.mediafire.com/?yydnn5idgzej0jv


je viens de remettre les liens sur le topic de fs2 pour avoir l'ensemble des updates graphiques :

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=108&page=13

----------


## Marty

> Pourquoi toutes ses screens sont si sombres ?


De rien  :B):  :


Hello you.


Tu devrais pas regarder la poubelle.


Die !


Un boeing de la gay pride.


Oune grosse joujou !


Let's go to a new mission.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Où  as tu chopé ça s'il te plaît ?  Y'a d'autres vaisseaux de modifié ?


Go sur le topic dédié ou en regardant les liens ue nous a fournit ce cher jasoncarthes.  ::): 

---------- Post ajouté à 09h16 ----------




> Mauvais réglage du contraste sans doute.


J'ai changé la skybox de Fallout 3 pour quelques chose de plus chaotique.

----------


## Jean Pale

*Colin Mc Rae 04*, le jeu où je roule en seconde. Il me semblait meilleur à l'époque.

Ma conduite est représentative de mon public. 

Spoiler Alert! 


En carton.


 

 

Et *NKPro*, une petit simu bien sympatoche et pas chère. Je conseille aux amateurs de tester la démo (contrairement à Xmotor, dont je résumerais la démo à "Sorry it's a demo, it's locked" (x72)).

----------


## DarzgL

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/458...81ec855a1e.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/428...5774e06690.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1da...dc631abdef.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/629...650d672e76.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9be...602f172812.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/724...6c8dcc22a6.jpg


C'est dingue ce que la communauté a réussi à faire avec FS2.

----------


## Nibher

NetKar pro  :Bave: 
best.simu.ever  :B):

----------


## M.Rick75

*Perry Rhodan Le mythe des îlotiers cheums*

Saloperie de radiants à impulsion gatasien, on se méfie jamais assez.


Ce n'est pas la peine d'insister monsieur puisqu'on vous dit que les pyjamas ne sont pas considérés comme une tenue correcte.

----------


## Erkin_

Il est assez agréable ce Perry Rhodan, certains décors sont magnifiques.

Encore du Devil May Cry 4, qui lui aussi est splendide !

----------


## JulLeBarge

Mieux vaut tard que jamais comme on dit, je m'attaque à ce mythe:

Le début est excellent en terme d'ambiance et mise en scène






Graphiquement le jeu tourne à fond chez moi, et charge très vite (j'avais en souvenir de longs et pénibles chargements pourtant).
Globalement c'est plutôt joli:

----------


## Sk-flown

> Graphiquement le jeu tourne à fond chez moi, et charge très vite (j'avais en souvenir de longs et pénibles chargements pourtant).


Heureusement après 6ans.

----------


## Ormindo

*tousse*

Je peux pas jouer à HL2 à fond, loin de là...

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Il est assez agréable ce Perry Rhodan, certains décors sont magnifiques.
> 
> Encore du Devil May Cry 4, qui lui aussi est splendide !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/15b...3b9406f2b3.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/80b...a73214e1a5.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1c0...fd50034bee.jpg
> ...


J'aime pas trop le style nippon sur les personnages mais les décors sont classes.

----------


## Dorak

Pas réussir à faire tourner HL2 à fond en 2010 ? Dur. Très dur.  ::ninja::

----------


## Morgoth

Défi relevé.  :Cigare:

----------


## Froyok

Tests rendu, je m'inspire du talentueux morgoth.  ::ninja:: 


Par contre, nom de dieu ça chauffe... 90° !

----------


## Marty

> Défi relevé.


Fastoche.
Par contre Deus Ex tourne super bien :


 :B): 


Ah, la bonne vielle matraque éléctrique, ca maintien droit !


Fire in the hole !


Kaaaaboum !


Juste classe !  ::wub::

----------


## Raton

*The Void* : C'est bizarre, mais c'est sympa 



The Dark Hole : 





Ciel, un téton !

----------


## Raton

*T4C* - Nostalgie, quand tu nous tiens

Damned, des gobelins !



Tenez vils, mangez mes magiques cailloux !



*World Of Tank* : Les débuts sont un peu répétitif, mais ca s'améliore après ^^


Moi explosé dans un champs :


Dans une ville : 



La prochaine fois, moi qui tue quelqu'un dans mon nouveau tank tout neuf  ::P:

----------


## lokideath

> *T4C* - Nostalgie, quand tu nous tiens
> 
> Damned, des gobelins !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ef2...8b4268d3ad.jpg
> 
> Tenez vils, mangez mes magiques cailloux !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/551...e05b47b9cc.jpg


Faut appuyer sur alt + imprim écran pour n'avoir que la fenêtre active.

----------


## touriste

Et encore tu joues sur une version récente du moteur.

----------


## Say hello

> *T4C* - Nostalgie, quand tu nous tiens
> 
> Damned, des gobelins !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ef2...8b4268d3ad.jpg
> 
> Tenez vils, mangez mes magiques cailloux !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/551...e05b47b9cc.jpg
> ...


Perso c'est plutôt l'inverse, je vais sauter des antitank avec le tank de base upgrade et avec mon nouveau tank je passe mon temps à me faire péter.

----------


## tim987

3 septembre 1939, la guerre est déclarée contre l'Angleterre, nous appareillons de Kiel avec comme seule consigne de couler 50 000 tonnes de navires appartenant à l'empire britannique. La seule pensée de devoir envoyer par le fond des navires marchands me répugne, mais dans cette guerre, l'équilibre des forces joue entre notre défaveur. Nous regardons sans doute pour la dernière fois les lumières de la ville de Kiel.



5 septembre 1939, nous sommes au large du Danemark, non loin de Skagen, le calme avant la tempête. Le chef maille de son air bourru habituel, me rappel d'y aller doucement avec "ses" moteurs.







10 septembre 1939, nous sommes enfin à proximité des côtes anglaises, à 50 nautiques de Grimsby. Les veilleurs rapportent des patrouilles aériennes, j'ordonne immédiatement l'immersion périscopique. Aucun navire marchand en vue.

----------


## Marty

> Silent Hunter V


 ::wub::  :Bave: 
Classe.

Et Deux Ex, le seul jeu ou en sortant d'un canal, en se perdant dans les dédales et les chemins, on arrive dans le congélo d'un restaurant.  ::wub::

----------


## Wiltjay

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8cd...ae4b9b4a3a.jpg
> 
> 3 septembre 1939, la guerre est déclarée contre l'Angleterre, nous appareillons de Kiel avec comme seule consigne de couler 50 000 tonnes de navires appartenant à l'empire britannique. La seule pensée de devoir envoyer par le fond des navires marchands me répugne, mais dans cette guerre, l'équilibre des forces joue entre notre défaveur. Nous regardons sans doute pour la dernière fois les lumières de la ville de Kiel.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b48...d0666aa199.jpg
> 
> 5 septembre 1939, nous sommes au large du Danemark, non loin de Skagen, le calme avant la tempête. Le chef maille de son air bourru habituel, me rappel d'y aller doucement avec "ses" moteurs.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9e2...675abfea9b.jpg
> ...



Vite la suite!  ::):

----------


## tim987

> Vite la suite!


Ca va venir ! Mais bon, vu ma proximitée très très proche avec un groupe de navires de guerre à ma dernière sauvegarde, ça va prendre du temps. Sans compter que c'est un rythme de jeu assez lent.  ::):

----------


## silverragout

Bordel Lands



C'est cela oui.

----------


## Pierronamix

En ces temps calmes, rien de tel que ressortir un bon vieux Project Gotham Racing 4 :







 :Cigare:

----------


## wushu_calimero

> Fastoche.
> Par contre Deus Ex tourne super bien :
> 
> http://uppix.net/8/c/2/7d01c9248a966...adca7acett.jpg
> 
> 
> http://uppix.net/a/4/9/b57818435db1a...87bf796ctt.jpg
> Ah, la bonne vielle matraque éléctrique, ca maintien droit !
> 
> ...


Très classe. Tu joues en vanilla là ?  ::huh::

----------


## Dark Fread

'ffectivement, ça a pas l'air facile  :tired:

----------


## gimiz

mais... :D

----------


## Marty

> Très classe. Tu joues en vanilla là ?


Merci.  :;): 
Et je joue avec les modifs de Znokiss pour le rendre plus beau mais sans l'ENB que je n'apprécie pas personnellement.

----------


## Setzer

> Ca va venir ! Mais bon, vu ma proximitée très très proche avec un groupe de navires de guerre à ma dernière sauvegarde, ça va prendre du temps. Sans compter que c'est un rythme de jeu assez lent.



C'est très compliqué à jouer ou pas les silent hunter?

----------


## Glinglin

Dans le 3 en tout cas le gameplay est paramétrable : on peut aussi bien replacer soi-même la position des navires, tracer les trajectoires d'interception, calculer les solutions de tirs et régler le TDC à la main etc. ou laisser l'ordi tout faire, ou en partie, et afficher les annotations sur la carte. Si j'en crois ce que j'ai lu, le 5 est bien plus simple et les ennemis quasi inoffensifs (mais depuis ça a peut être évolué).
Par contre tout est mal expliqué, les tuto n'apprennent pas grand chose, mais il y a de très bon guides qui traînent sur le net.

----------


## tim987

Oui voilà, c'est pas bien compliqué, mais le tuto ressemble un peu au même internet "kthxbye", tu coules deux navires en cliquant seulement sur deux ou trois tubes et puis retour au port. Fin du tutoriel, maintenant attaque toi à l'Angleterre.

L'interface n'est vraiment pas conviviale, y'a bien quelques mods pour arranger ça, mais bon, c'est pas toujours plus bandant. Ils ont simplifiés pas mal de choses qui n'auraient pas dû l'être, tout en laissant des trucs chiants. 

Mais dans l'ensemble c'est un chouette jeu quand même. Ah, c'est Ubisoft aussi qui est derrière...donc DRM relous.

EDIT : Tiens une video qui te donne un aperçu du calcul de la solution de tir avec le TDC (torpedo Data Computer)



Bon allez, je replonge avec fraps de lancé.   ::wub::

----------


## KiwiX

Petit bug :



KaMy seul contre tous :

----------


## Marty

Salle de contrôle organique.




Propagande au travail, mais que fait la CGT ?!


This world is mine !


Hong-Kong, by night.

----------


## Dorak

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/343...3f2eeeeb16.jpg


Hahaha, sympa celle-ci  :^_^:

----------


## Graine

Sacré Barbara

----------


## Genchou

Ce que dit Alistair m'a fait rire, avec sa voix nonchalante de la VO. Oui, je suis bon public.

----------


## Erkin_

> J'aime pas trop le style nippon sur les personnages mais les décors sont classes.


Bah, ils ont presque autant de classe que Abitbol !


_Démon émo_



Et ils sont bien entourés  ::ninja:: 



_smokin sick style_

----------


## silverragout

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ea5...133034b152.jpg
> 
> Ce que dit Alistair m'a fait rire, avec sa voix nonchalante de la VO. Oui, je suis bon public.


Han tu as copié le nom de mon perso, vilain copieur.

----------


## Genchou

> Han tu as copié le nom de mon perso, vilain copieur.
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/0/4/2a2801a527bcc...8ac0e7b9tt.jpg


A vrai dire j'avais pas changé le nom par défaut.  :^_^:

----------


## Froyok

'Tin, j'ai des relent de métal : DMC 4 me fait vachement envie.

----------


## lokideath

:tired: 
Tu m'étonnes.

----------


## Jahwel



----------


## chenoir

Mais quel jeu est-ce donc?  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Nicouse

chenoir > c'est marqué dans le motif de modification du post de Jahwel  ::ninja::

----------


## Lapinaute



----------


## EvilPNMI

DMC 4 \o/
Lady \o/ 

<3

----------


## silverragout

Borderlands



C'est cela oui.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Han tu as copié le nom de mon perso, vilain copieur.
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/0/4/2a2801a527bcc...8ac0e7b9tt.jpg


Ha ha ha, les batons tiennent tout seuls dans le dos.

 ::rolleyes:: 

C'est n'importe quoi, un Rpg médiéval fantastique pas réaliste, manquerait plus qu'il n'y ait pas de cordes aux arcs et ça serait le pompon.

 :tired:

----------


## Killy

> Ce que dit Alistair m'a fait rire, avec sa voix nonchalante de la VO. Oui, je suis bon public.


J'ai beaucoup aimé ce perso moi et je me trouve pas bon public pour autant  :^_^: . Ses répliques sont toujours bien écrites et son doubleur est vraiment bon (en VO, j'ai pas testé la VF si elle existe). 
J'en garde un excellent souvenir, d'ailleurs le jeu me fait de l'oeil pour que je le refasse maintenant  ::(:

----------


## Shutan

> J'ai beaucoup aimé ce perso moi et je me trouve pas bon public pour autant . Ses répliques sont toujours bien écrites et son doubleur est vraiment bon (en VO, j'ai pas testé la VF si elle existe). 
> J'en garde un excellent souvenir, d'ailleurs le jeu me fait de l'oeil pour que je le refasse maintenant


La VF est de bonne facture, Allistair est doublé par Sébastien Desjours, c'est à dire, la voix française de Bob l'éponge, bien que cela ne s'entende pas vraiment...
ppf:
du borderlands

"sans tes jambes, tu courras surement moins vite!"

----------


## Genchou

> J'ai beaucoup aimé ce perso moi et je me trouve pas bon public pour autant . Ses répliques sont toujours bien écrites et son doubleur est vraiment bon (en VO, j'ai pas testé la VF si elle existe). 
> J'en garde un excellent souvenir, d'ailleurs le jeu me fait de l'oeil pour que je le refasse maintenant



Quand je disais bon public c'était par rapport à la réplique en question, j'ai tendance à rire pour n'importe quel truc, en fait.
Mais ouais, Alistair est un chouette personnage dans ce jeu, j'ai juste quelque fois regretté qu'il soit toujours autant "loyal bon", on le croirait presque naïf parfois. Par contre les discutions que ça engendre avec Morrigan sont savoureuses.  ::):

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Bah, ils ont presque autant de classe que Abitbol !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/976...19ad09c192.jpg
> _Démon émo_
> 
> 
> 
> Et ils sont bien entourés 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/289...9522000b1a.jpg
> ...


 :Gerbe: 

Et là nana, là elle a pas des problèmes de dos par hasard?

----------


## vanamel

> Et là nana, là elle a pas des problèmes de dos par hasard?


Bah faut équilibrer les charges. C'est que ça pèse son poids ces satanés roberts  ::ninja:: 

Et encore, c'est pas les pires décoltés du jeu, si je me rappelle.

----------


## Erkin_

> Et là nana, là elle a pas des problèmes de dos par hasard?


La blonde ? Ce n'est pas n'importe quel type de nana Monsieur, c'est un démon.

----------


## Raton

Ca me rappelle une planche de Ctrl+Alt+Del : http://www.cad-comic.com/cad/20061025

----------


## Khalimerot

> La blonde ? Ce n'est pas n'importe quel type de nana Monsieur, c'est un démon.


Ahhhh c'est pour ca que j'ai l'entre jambe tout dur...c'est parce que satan l'habite  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Dorak

:tired:

----------


## Dark Fread

_-Agent Fisher, arrêtez immédiatement votre petit numéro de fantôme alien, ça fait pas marrer le Pentagone._


_-Agent Fisher, veuillez informer monsieur que sa bretelle droite est détachée. C'est une question de sûreté nationale.
Ensuite pétez-lui la gueule, Tom Clancy me souffle que c'est un méchant terroriste._


_-Fisher à QG, Fisher à QG, j'suis grave dans la deurm, bro'._


_-çam, jème bcp se ke vou fezé lol BiSssoÖÔôOux jtdr_


_-Agent Fisher, faudrait peut-être y aller mollo sur les médocs où ça va mal finir dans les prochains épisodes !_


_-AGENT FISHER, le vieux loup solitaire qui contemple la lune sur l'océan, c'est has been !_


Sans commentaire, là.  ::|:  Deuxième plan du genre et j'ai fait que deux missions.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Ma jolie tuture rose et violette  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

Passage sur la grosse machine :


On s'échauffe un peu en hélico.


C'est bien beau le vert, mais on s'y perd.


Roger aime courir dans les bois, avec moi.


Un peu de brouillard, mais pas ce soir.


Du flou, un peu, beaucoup.

----------


## Jean Pale

Ca se vire le flou.

----------


## Froyok

Je suppose que oui, mais j'aime bien, il est pas trop fort et donne pas envie de vomir.
Si je pouvais donner un coup d'anti-alias ça serait génial, mais la peu d'espoir, ça tourné à 25/30 fps c'est déjà bien.

----------


## neurosol

Mets ça, tu gagnera 5 FPS en moyenne et ça te parmettra d' augmenter tes réglages : http://www.armaholic.com/page.php?id...ghlight=NOBLUR, et tu peux quand même garder le flou si tu restes un _bloom-addict_.

ArmA2 : operation arrowhead, avec le _no-blur_.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Le club du troisième âge toujours dans l'action, la vraie !  ::):

----------


## Dorak

Casimages...  ::(:

----------


## JulLeBarge

Mon coéquipier et moi lors des 24h du Mans. Notez qu'il est bien moins bourrin que moi à voir l'état de sa voiture  ::|: 


Les jolies couleurs de ma team actuellement  ::P:

----------


## neurosol

> Casimages...


Où est le problème ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Où est le problème ?


Trop lourd, trop de pubs toussa. Alors que tu as tof.canardpc.com qui est nettement plus light.

----------


## KaMy

> Où est le problème ?


Prends ça ou ça  :;):

----------


## Say hello

> Où est le problème ?





> Trop lourd, trop de pubs toussa. Alors que tu as tof.canardpc.com qui est nettement plus light.


Et surtout pour avoir une taille plus grande que timbre-poste on peut se gratter.
Cliquer sur l'image amène juste sur le site, on voit que l'aperçu..

----------


## Euklif

Histoire de continuer avec des screens colorés :
 
 
 
 
Beat Hazard, c'est bien.

----------


## Froyok

Souriez !  :B):  

*Flash*

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Mass Effect 2.

   

Le pied du début à la fin.

----------


## Colink

"Cumshot" de David TMX :tired: 
Mais sinon, je plussoie, Beat Hazard c'est super à condition de pas être épileptique :;): 

X-Men Origins: Wolverine, petit caméo des développeurs.

----------


## Agathia

> Prends ça ou ça


Y a que moi qui trouve uppix naze de chez naze? Suffit d'ouvrir une série de screens dans de nouveaux onglets et bim, 3/4 pubs sonores dans la tronche, le pire truc qui soit  ::|: 
L'outil de canardPC est super!

----------


## NeoOoeN

> Y a que moi qui trouve uppix naze de chez naze? Suffit d'ouvrir une série de screens dans de nouveaux onglets et bim, 3/4 pubs sonores dans la tronche, le pire truc qui soit 
> L'outil de canardPC est super!


Personnellement je trouve que c'est l'hébergeur d'images de CPC qui n'est pas super, Uppix est bien plus complet, et l'upload multiple, ça change la vie.
Et en plus sur Opera à l'époque ça merdait de temps en temps.

----------


## Dark Fread

excuse meh,  wtf R u doing

----------


## Morgoth

> Y a que moi qui trouve uppix naze de chez naze? Suffit d'ouvrir une série de screens dans de nouveaux onglets et bim, 3/4 pubs sonores dans la tronche, le pire truc qui soit 
> L'outil de canardPC est super!


Tu sais que la pub ça peut se bloquer ?  :tired:

----------


## Dark Fread

Amis de la claustrophobie, bonjour.  ::O:

----------


## Say hello

> Y a que moi qui trouve uppix naze de chez naze? Suffit d'ouvrir une série de screens dans de nouveaux onglets et bim, 3/4 pubs sonores dans la tronche, le pire truc qui soit 
> L'outil de canardPC est super!


J'avais vu de pub sonore sur uppix, voir de pub tout court.

Ça doit être les extensions adblock de chrome et firefox.  ::lol::

----------


## Euklif

> "Cumshot" de David TMX


J'pensais pas que quelqu'un relèverait...
Mais bref, c'est dispo sur jamendo et j'aime bien TMX en général, j'y peux rien ^^




> X-Men Origins: Wolverine, petit caméo des développeurs.


Tiens, me rapelle pas avoir vu ça dans le jeu. J'ai pas du assez chercher.

----------


## KaMy

> Jamais vu de pub sonore sur uppix, voir de pub tout court.
> 
> Ça doit être les extensions adblock de chrome et firefox.


C'est ce que j'allais répondre.

----------


## Hereticus

Je sais pas si on peut appeler ça un screenshot , mais la liste des jeux que j'ai installé sur mon netbook et qui après tests fonctionnent très bien :



S'était pour partir en vacances , au cas ou je m'emmerderais , finalement j'ai très peu joué mais je suis parré comme vous pouvez le voir ... et pratiquement que des bons titres  ::wub:: .

Le netbook est la meilleur console portable ever  ::ninja::

----------


## Euklif

Pas de pub avec opera sans extention. Mais en fait, on s'en fou :
 
 
Et un p'tit truc qui a tendance à être oublié : 

Et c'est toujours Beat Hazard.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Emulateur !   ::ninja::  tu va te prendre des points toi !  ::P:   [/collabo]

Du F3 modddé jusqu'à en devenir excellent.






Tiens ça me fait penser que j'ai un guide du modpack a finir  ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

Mr Pipboy ?
Mais, que...

 :Gerbe:

----------


## chenoir

Jusqu'à en devenir excellent c'est pas possible.

La simple mention de Fallout 3 suffit à rayer la notion même d'excellence.

----------


## tim987

> Tiens ça me fait penser que j'ai un guide du modpack a finir


 
Oui...  :tired: 


Mais évite de prostituer le Pip*BOY,* par pitié.

@chenoir, si si, c'est possible, j'ai même réussi à mettre des femmes à l'affection negociable, et ça, ça change tout.

----------


## Anark

Tiens, quelques screens du Fallout 3 de base, pas moddé (pas réussi a mettre les tofs sur le serveur dédié a cet usage, down a priori) :






La dernière image permet de retracer la dernière cascade d'un motard casse-cou. Le pauvre hère avait juste oublié de penser au plafond dans son calcul.

EDIT: peut-être que ca va marcher maintenant, merci Froyok

----------


## Froyok

> (pas compris comment vous faites pour mettre les images en grand, j'ai pas l'option) :


On n'utilise pas l'attachement d'images, mais on passe par un hébergeur annexe !  :;):

----------


## Say hello

> Je sais pas si on peut appeler ça un screenshot , mais la liste des jeux que j'ai installé sur mon netbook et qui après tests fonctionnent très bien :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/8999...7e61d035b4.jpg
> 
> S'était pour partir en vacances , au cas ou je m'emmerderais , finalement j'ai très peu joué mais je suis parré comme vous pouvez le voir ... et pratiquement que des bons titres .
> 
> Le netbook est la meilleur console portable ever


C'est un N270 ou un N450 niveau cpu? (vu que ça change à peut près toute la plateforme)
Parce que Serious Sam et Mafia qui tournent nickel sur un netbook.. (alors que Mafia ramait en 1024*768 sur un P4 2.53GHz et une gf6200  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Dorak

> "Cumshot" de David TMX
> Mais sinon, je plussoie, Beat Hazard c'est super à condition de pas être épileptique
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/234...9da5ee4e43.jpg
> X-Men Origins: Wolverine, petit caméo des développeurs.


Putain le gars il joue à WoW !  ::o: 

:garsquiariencompris:

----------


## Dark Fread

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/6b95938...a802cf4817.jpg


 ::XD::

----------


## Hereticus

> C'est un N270 ou un N450 niveau cpu? (vu que ça change à peut près toute la plateforme)
> Parce que Serious Sam et Mafia qui tournent nickel sur un netbook.. (alors que Mafia ramait en 1024*768 sur un P4 2.53GHz et une gf6200 )


Serious sam tourne nickel taf et mafia rammouille de temps en temps mais est tout à fait jouable.

(par contre dans ma liste , les sims met un temps dingue à charger , à la base s'était pour ma soeur et on a installé toutes les extensions ... sinon il est fluide )

j'ai un acer aspire one D250-1BW  ::): 



Apparement c'est un N280 @ 1.66 ghz

----------


## ikarad

> Mass Effect 2.
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/1/e/064eca3390045...090b2f5btt.jpg http://uppix.net/0/8/4/e49d50928b40d...561b32fftt.jpg http://uppix.net/b/a/3/7d201681e1f3f...d5c3e68att.jpg http://uppix.net/8/a/b/7429195a16152...9c6e60bett.jpg
> 
> Le pied du début à la fin.


Au sol ou avec les 2 mains?

Sinon belles images de film, et le jeu?

----------


## Froyok

> Au sol ou avec les 2 mains?
> 
> Sinon belles images de film, et le jeu?


2/10
 ::rolleyes::

----------


## zwzsg

MageSlayer. Je fondais de gros espoir sur ce jeu, et en fait c'est plutôt raté. Les contrôles sont mal foutus, les niveaux moches, la difficulté trop grande, et j'ai plus d'exploitation des faiblesses de l'IA pour buter les streums un par un au corps à corps que de bourrinage à vingt contre un.

----------


## Caparzo

Take No Prisoners (même graphisme) de la même boite était bien sympa à l'époque !

----------


## Anark

The Witcher

----------


## lokideath

Petite partie en compagnie de l'IA.


Personne n'ose franchir la rivière, ca campe de part et d'autre.


Des pershing à l'oeuvre. On ne sait pas trop comment ils arrivent à viser, mais bon boulot quand même !


J'ai énervé l'ennemi qui essaye de contre-attaquer, avec un succès mitigé à l'évidence !


Faisant preuve d'un peu d'intelligence, (enfin on va dire que c'est le cas), l'IA décide de passer par l'autre coté. Miam miam !


It's a trap !


Un village qui a subi quelques dommages collatéraux. C'est la faute du voisin d'abord !


Ca n'est pas passé la première fois, mais avec plus de monde peut être que...


Échec fatal, une ligne de pershing élimine les derniers fuyards. Ouais, pas de pitié.

----------


## lokideath

Des Calliope, juste pour le fun.


Parce ce que c'est rigolo à regarder après tout.




Ah ben j'ai tout cassé.


Les chars en formation, heu standard on va dire.


Ca bouchonne un peu sur le pont...


L'ennemi qui m'attendait comme un fourbe avec de l'AC et un silence radio. Pas de chance, il n'a même pas eu le temps de faire des dégâts. C'est moi qu'ai la plus grosse !


L'IA, qui n'est pas vraiment du genre à se soucier de la sauvegarde de ses troupes vu son ratio de K/D.

----------


## KiwiX

Come get some !


T'as pas une gueule de porte bonheur !

----------


## ikarad

> The Witcher
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9e9...d2969fcaac.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/68d...6e1afd15cd.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/de5...fc029228a8.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bcf...63f89e075c.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/309...27dc32f833.jpg


Tiens ça me rappelle l'époque où les éditeurs pour présenter leurs jeux ne mettaient que des screenshots des cinématiques mais sans le dire car ça faisait plus vendeur (bon c'est sûr qu'entre la 3d précalculée et la 3d temps réel à cette époque il n'y avait pas photo, d'ailleurs)

---------- Post ajouté à 09h47 ----------




> 2/10


Tu n'as pas d'humour  :^_^:

----------


## Anark

*The Witcher*

Florilèges de petits mots sympas, croisés ici et là :

----------


## Anark

> Tiens ça me rappelle l'époque où les éditeurs pour présenter leurs jeux ne mettaient que des screenshots des cinématiques mais sans le dire car ça faisait plus vendeur (bon c'est sûr qu'entre la 3d précalculée et la 3d temps réel à cette époque il n'y avait pas photo, d'ailleurs)


C'est clair, ca m'aurait fait mal de tomber la dessus ingame (sans vouloir vexer les joueurs de ce jeu génial):


Heureusement, aujourd'hui la différence est quand même moindre:

----------


## Anark

... fail

----------


## Agathia

> Ruse.


Je savais que j'avais déjà vu un Lokideath quelque part... Tu m'as saoulé pendant 50 minutes sur une partie en 2v2v2v2! Tu me le paieras  :tired: 

Sinon un peu de...
Crysis Warhead





Ahah j't'ai chopé saloperie!


Tiens, va voir si j'y suis!





Age of Conan
Les Monts Eiglophiens


Un combat dans l'amphithéâtre de Karutonia

----------


## Erkin_

Je veux recruter un nouvel officier, pour ça il faut que j'envoie un de mes officiers afin de le convaincre de me rejoindre.
Étrangement, mon stratège me déconseille de choisir l'officier qui semble le plus adapté à cette tâche.



Pour au final me proposer un timide qui a un moins bon charisme :


Bon, je vais lui faire confiance, mais ça reste louche surtout en sachant que Guan Yu est le "frère d'arme" de mon stratège.


Ha ben tiens...



Cherche stratège, 5 ans d'expérience...  :tired: 



Un officier d'une force alliée débarque avec ses troupes sur mon territoire.


Pour me demander des renforts pour l'attaque d'une ville.


Boarf je débute, je vais tenter de conserver mes amis. Je détache donc 7000 ou 8000 hommes équipés de piques ainsi qu'un de mes officiers.
Dés que je lui ai fournit les renforts, je me rend compte que je n'ai plus le contrôle sur ces troupes.

Et je peux donc admirer mes troupes se casser les dents sur l'ennemi pendant que mon allié s'enfuit à l'autre bout de la chine.
EDIT : En faite, il en a profité pour aller capturer une ville neutre (l'unique ville neutre bien placée dans notre coin),  je me suis fait avoir en beauté par une IA allié !


Note pour plus tard : Ne plus jamais faire confiance à l'IA  :tired:

----------


## tim987

> Je savais que j'avais déjà vu un Lokideath quelque part... Tu m'as saoulé pendant 50 minutes sur une partie en 2v2v2v2! Tu me le paieras 
> 
> Sinon un peu de...
> Crysis Warhead
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a6b...2a27f62f2f.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/99f...c5ae86a159.jpg
> 
> ...


 ::o:  Han, le dernier screen de Crysis, c'est exactement l'endroit où je viens de m'arreter. Par contre, j'arrête pas de me faire violer par cette espèce de pieuvre géante tel un fantasme de japonais pervers.  ::(:  Va falloir que je me renseigne pour essayer de passer ça, car ça me saoule un peu. Mais ça reste magnifique.

----------


## Erkin_

Un allié attaque une ville des turbans jaunes.


L'hiver tombe

----------


## lokideath

> Je savais que j'avais déjà vu un Lokideath quelque part... Tu m'as saoulé pendant 50 minutes sur une partie en 2v2v2v2! Tu me le paieras


 :B): 
Enfin ce n'était plus vraiment du 2vs2vs2vs2, on en a perdu une moitié au bout de 5 minutes  ::P:

----------


## Anark

*DEFCON*, mode diplomatie:

Ici tout le monde démarre dans la même alliance et y reste jusqu'à Defcon 1 (le dernière phase de jeu: frappes nucléaires autorisées). Du coup, à part une douzaine de sous-marins nucléaires, on n'a rien à cacher, tous aussi vulnérables les uns que les autres. Le décompte de fin de partie n'intervient que lorsqu'il reste moins de 20% des nukes ingame, la paix est donc impossible. 



Et oui, même en cas de guerre nucléaire totale, il ne sert (quasi) à rien d'envoyer ses missiles : une interface de chat et une bonne louche de fourberie sont les meilleures armes pour sauver ses fesses !

----------


## Agathia

> Enfin ce n'était plus vraiment du 2vs2vs2vs2, on en a perdu une moitié au bout de 5 minutes


C'est pas faux  ::P: 
Mais surtout tu m'as détruit mon QG et j'avais peur d'attaquer pour ne plus pouvoir défendre, c'est pour ça que je torpillais ce que je pouvais avec mon artillerie  ::P: 

Sinon pour buter l'araignée de Crysis bah... Essayer de la contourner en restant assez loin et la bourriner comme un porc.  :^_^:

----------


## poseidon8500

La passe de Maria en Hiver : 

départ de "Columbia Falls", destination "Shelby" ;point le plus haut de la ligne : Summit (altitude : 5200 pieds/1584,96m)matériel utilisé : 2 BB67001 + 11 wagons "Transcéréales"® (matériel francais).





Vache ! C'est lourd les céréales !  ::O: 


Damned !  ::sad::

----------


## jujupatate

Crysis

----------


## Froyok

Ça c'est du crash d'avion propre, même morgoth n'y arrive pas !

----------


## Dark Fread

> Crysis


Quel(s) mod(s)/map ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Dorak

> Ça c'est du crash d'avion propre, même morgoth n'y arrive pas !


A ta place je ferais gaffe à ce que je dis  ::ninja::  

_Morgoth pourrait t'entendre_

----------


## jujupatate

> Quel(s) mod(s)/map ?


Pydon's tweak + natural mod + Pack textures

Map : Before Apophys sauf l'avion qui vient de la map Physis

----------


## ziltoïd

> Un allié attaque une ville des turbans jaunes.
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/a/6/3/9/b/th...4815dc5dc1.jpg
> 
> L'hiver tombe 
> 
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/b/e/6/0/4/th...381cb9ca1b.jpg


Elle est sympa ta petite histoire là, faut continuer, je veux savoir si L'i.A va encore faire l'idiote  ::P: . Bine que finalement, c'était pas si idiot de sa part  ::ninja:: .

----------


## lokideath

Un face à face entre l'homme et la machine, ca va être tendu du slip.


J'ai essayé différentes approches, la seule qui a un peu de succès est le rush aérien. Généralement l'IA me gratifie d'un petit camouflage, mais là rien du tout. Elle a peut être remarqué mon avion de reco, ou alors elle me snobe. Pas grave je lui ai niqué 2 constructeurs, ca ralentira un peu son traditionnel rush de tanks.


Les premiers affrontements aériens se concluront à mon avantage, mais l'IA continue à en produire à la chaine. Et elle commence à m'envoyer en parallèle un gros tas de chars légers et d'artillerie, avec quelques chars lourds au milieu histoire de bien faire chier. Après un rapide coup d'œil à la carte, ca me semble mal barré pour moi.


Mes chasseurs de chars ont faire peur à l'IA qui a hésité à attaquer, me donnant le temps d'amener du renfort anti-chars. Mais même ainsi le premier affrontement terrestre me fout dans la merde. Un dépot de perdu, mes TD qui se sont fait massacrer, pas grand chose pour contrer l'infanterie et des finances qui vont rapidement tomber dans le rouge.
J'ai quand même réussi à détruire une bonne partie de l'aviation adverse, mais lui a fait main basse sur les dépôts. Reste plus qu'à se la jouer défensif.


L'IA à décidé de glander dans son coin, me laissant récupérer tranquillement. C'est sympa...


L'IA tentera une nouvelle fois de passer sur la droite en force, pour se faire gentiment massacrer. On va dire que c'est histoire de coller à "l'esprit" soviétique.
J'essaye d'apporter un semblant de stratégie à cette partie en ouvrant un nouveau front sur la gauche. L'IA réagit direct en envoyant de l'aérien qui se fera heureusement annihiler, tout comme l'artillerie qui s'approchera un peu trop près.
Par contre sur la droite il y a une jolie pile. Ca promet encore une bataille épique.


Finalement cette grosse pile était composé d'artillerie blindée et d'AA mobile. Mes 2 pauvres sherman iront courageusement au front pendant que les canons AC feront le ménage à l'arrière. Au bout de 10 minutes avec des unités en paniques des 2 cotés, l'ennemi bat en retraite. Les sherman ont une sale mine mais ils sont toujours debout, c'est le principal.


L'ennemi est à sec, j'avance tranquillement mes troupes. Mes fantassins sont en embuscade... heu non apparemment ils sont plutôt en train de pique niquer au milieu de la forêt. Mais rapprochez vous de la lisière bande de cons§§§

----------


## lokideath

La conclusion viendra d'une bonne charge d'infanterie qui se fera un plaisir de capturer la base ennemie. Je n'ai même pas la patience d'attendre les chars légers, ca a trop trainé.


Encore une victoire de la liberté sur les oppresseurs communistes !  :B):

----------


## Projet 154

Petit souvenir d'une partie initialement en 3vs3 qui a tourné au 1vs1.

Image avant la défaite finale de l'ennemi, ennemi qui contrôlait la moitié de la map. Ma cinquantaine de Panzer VI Tigre (la grosse pile de gauche) était instoppable une fois lancée.
À gauche, une ex-base un poil mal défendue, mais avec de l'artillerie casse-couilles qui suite à une ruse camouflage mise un poil trop tard, m'aura réduit mes bâtiments administratifs en cendres. Les avions qui décollent sont des bombardiers qui se feront violemment latter (sans lâcher une seule bombe) par mes 8,8cm Flak 18 et mes 2cm Flak 38.
Le centre de la carte comprenait également un gros tas de pièces d'artillerie, rasées par les puissants canons de mes valeureux chars. Les Sturmgrenadier, fleuron de l'infanterie allemande, dissimulés à droite auront empêché toute tentative de contrôler le reste de la map.


Elle est belle ma colonne de Panzer, qui va annihiler le reste de QG et les trois postes fixe d'artillerie restants. Victoire totale sur la vermine communiste. La puissance de l'armée allemande n'est plus à démontrer. :B): 
Saura-tu retrouver le petit Jagdpanther qui se cache parmi ses petits camarades?


Classe. Tout simplement.  :Cigare:

----------


## lokideath

J'ai une super lance magique !  :B): 


Mais heu  ::sad:: 

Deuxième essai, on y croit !

 :tired: 

Bon la troisième c'est la bonne hein !

On va dire qu'il y a une petite amélioration...

----------


## Dorak

Comment peux-tu puer avec Xin ?  :haha:

----------


## lokideath

C'est à cause de mes alliés qui s'imaginent que Xin est immortel et invincible. Forcément je me sens obligé de les aider, et j'y passe. Version 100% véridique évidemment.

Pour continuer dessus, encore du League of Legends :
J'ai laissé tomber cette fillette de Xin pour prendre du vrai méchant, Veigar le lutin (pas forcément véridique mais il a une gueule de lutin quand même)

J'étais tellement pris par ma partie que j'ai oublié de prendre des images (surtout que je ne suis pas mort au bout de 5 minutes pour une fois, ca me faisait tout bizarre  ::ninja:: )

Screen final quand même :

Conclusion : Veigar > plein de trucs > d'autres trucs moins importants > Xin.
 ::ninja::  ::P:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Xin il est cheatay, Veigar aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## ikarad

> http://uppix.net/c/8/f/b4a4f9c9cf2dd...a65922fdtt.jpg
> La conclusion viendra d'une bonne charge d'infanterie qui se fera un plaisir de capturer la base ennemie. Je n'ai même pas la patience d'attendre les chars légers, ca a trop trainé.
> 
> http://uppix.net/a/4/0/d433d5686b051...1ba9dc24tt.jpg
> Encore une victoire de la liberté sur les oppresseurs communistes !


Heureusement que l'IA t'a aidé pour le coup à la battre.

----------


## Dorak

Le seul personnage cheaté dans LoL c'est sion AP  ::(:  ...

----------


## lokideath

Et Shen, et Tryndamere, et ne me parle même pas de Katarina. Et puis Evelynn aussi c'est quoi ce délire. Ryze c'est devenu un synonyme d'OP. L'Heimer et ses tourelles complétement cheatés c'est n'importe quoi aussi. Plus une autre douzaine qui sont tout aussi abusés mais vous avez compris l'esprit.

---------- Post ajouté à 11h01 ----------




> Heureusement que l'IA t'a aidé pour le coup à la battre.


Je suis trop bon, c'est pour ca que j'expose aussi facilement les faiblesses de l'IA  :B):

----------


## ziltoïd

La course était tellement facile que je me suis arrêté pour prendre 2 screenz:

----------


## Anark

*F.E.A.R. 2*

----------


## tim987

Allez, comme c'est les vacances, voyage virtuel aux îles Hawaii. 

 

Départ de l'aéroport de Molokai, survol des impressionantes falaises de cette île.

 

Le mesh utilisé rend justice au relief particulier de cet archipel.

 

La tête dans les nuages, vol au dessus d'un des plus haut sommet d'Hawaii, le volcan Haleakala.

 

L'observatoire d'Haleakala et une vue d'ensemble de la vallée de 'Iao.

----------


## ikarad

*P*até *E*chalotte *S*alami 2010

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Allez, comme c'est les vacances, voyage virtuel aux îles Hawaii. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/90f...318ae477a2.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4c8...a13e8911d7.jpg
> 
> Départ de l'aéroport de Molokai, survol des impressionantes falaises de cette île.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8f8...9402359872.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2af...331c9f1318.jpg
> 
> Le mesh utilisé rend justice au relief particulier de cet archipel.
> ...


C'est magnifique! Bonnes vacances!

----------


## tim987

Décollage d'Honolulu Int., et petit survol de la ville.

 

Un petit coup de NOS pour mon avion tuning néons _weshtavu_. 

Une petite séance 14 juillet, en formation tout seul, et pas un 14 juillet :

 

Décollage improbable à CDG et vue d'un cockpit très _user-friendly_.

 

Remontage des Champs-Elysées, et _"welcome aboard the failplane in 3,2,1..."_, je me suis souvenu que j'avais des aerofreins, après m'etre rendu compte, trop tard, que les volets ne suffiraient probablement pas pour freiner un avion de chasse et me foutre dans l'axe de la piste. (kikoo Morgoth)

----------


## Az'

Encore des avions.

M'en va vous montrer des screens d'Orbiter vous allez vous faire dessus les fillettes.  :B):

----------


## Genchou

Ouais c'est vrai ça. Plus haut, plus fort, plus vite et surtout sans son, l'espace tu peux pas test !

Orbiter  :Cigare: 



Et une petite d'Eve online, dans un wormhole, il y a longtemps.

----------


## tim987

Orbiter.

----------


## Genchou

C'est du noir artistique, et en plus pour ça on n'a pas besoin de 500Go de mods à 39,99€ chacun. :répondautroll:

----------


## tim987

Mouais. :Réponse Universelle:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

De toute façon, Chwal > avion + navette.
Avant:

Après:

(Même mod, a un mois de distance, avec Polished Landscape dans le deuxième...)

----------


## Okxyd

Mais... mais... mais qu'est ce t'as fait à ce magnifique jeu !!!  ::sad::  (et à ce pauvre cheval au passage)

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

wut?  :tired:

----------


## tim987

Il lui à juste changé son kit carrosserie pour un plus sayant. Et apriori il est passé d'une peinture Peugeot à une peinture Volkswagen.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Il lui a juste changé son kit carrosserie pour un plus seyant. Et a priori il est passé d'une peinture Peugeot à une peinture Volkswagen.


Y'a de ça :pimpmyhorse:

----------


## tim987

Ou mercenariat.  :tired:   ::P:

----------


## Okxyd

Nan mais ses membres arrières sont inversés (le fer part vers le haut), il n'a pas de queue et ses membres avant son atrophiés !

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Nan mais ses membres arrières sont inversés (le fer part vers le haut)


Tu confonds le sabot avant droit avec le sabot arrière droit...  :tired: 



> il n'a pas de queue et ses membres avant son atrophiés !


C'est ce qu'on appelle un caparçon... Non, ça ne fait pas partie du Cheval, le cheval il est en dessous...   :tired:

----------


## Okxyd

> Tu confonds le sabot avant droit avec le sabot arrière droit...



Ah oui... :sesentcon:

----------


## Jean Pale

Il est quand même souple ce cheval.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Il est quand même souple ce cheval.


Qu'est-ce que tu crois, j'achète pas de la daube, moi.  :tired:

----------


## Azalea

Aaah EVE, chaque fois que j'en entend parler j'ai une incontrolable envie de m'y mettre et systématiquement au moment d'installer je pense à la difficulté qui m'attend et je renonce  :tired: 
Peut-être un jour je finirai par craquer pour cet OVNI dans un milieu aussi formaté que celui du MMO

----------


## Erkin_

Le plus choquant reste le framerate sur cette screen !

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Le plus choquant reste le framerate sur ce screen !


Tu peux pas test mon PC vieux d'il y a 5 ans qui ne m'a rien coûté...  :tired:

----------


## Sylvine

> Le plus choquant reste le framerate sur cette screen !


C'est clair, la capture d'écran rame!

----------


## Vuzi

Aaah mon Mod pour Fallout 3, tant de souvenirs  ::): 
D'ailleurs je devrais le finir, mais bon.

J'avais fait une île où le joueur allait, on entendait parler d'un trésor, alors du coup on commencer à fouiller, on trouvais un indice dans l'ordi de l'ancien proprio, on allait creuser dans le cimetière pour trouver un coffre avec l'indication que l'ancien proprio avait trouvé un fabuleux trésor, et qu'il savait que la piste suivait à la banque du peuple. Une fois la bas, on trouvait un peu d'argent et une demande de RDV là où bossais l'ancien proprio, au pentagone. Une fois à la citadelle (anciennement pentagone), on allait dans une sorte de réserve, puis en passant par un plancher écroulé et suite à un donjon d'au moins 15/20mn on trouvais effectivement la trace d'un bunker top secret sous la maison, mais le reste du message étant détruit le joueur devait aller au siege social de Volt Tec récupérer dans le PC de l'employé les dernière infos dont le code, et une fois revenu sur l'île, aller dans le vieux puits du cimetière, ouvrir une porte volt, et enfin voir une immense grotte avec en empilement d'une centaine de coffre de banque, et un bureau avec le premier proprio (celui d'avant la guerre quoi) suicidé après être sorti et être devenu une goule , et bien sur, le titre de propriété de l'Île.

Le pire, c'est qu'il doit me manquer que a faire la toute fin de la quête et rajouter 2/3 lignes de dialogues. J'avais fait des trucs que j'avais bien aimé (du genre donner de l'alcool au concierge pour qu'il ouvre la porte, ou donner son nounours perdu à la gardienne pour qu'elle nous laisser accéder à tout dans la baraque, etc...). 

Plutot de foutre trop d'image, jvais plutôt faire un lien  ::o: 

Bon c'est un peu HS, mais c'est quand même des screens de jeux  ::o: 
(et vu que je compte pas le publier, sert à rien de poster autre part)

----------


## tim987

> (et vu que je compte pas le publier, sert à rien de poster autre part)


Pourquoi pas ? Tu veux pas le finir ? J'aime bien le déroulement de ta mission. Un peu HS aussi, mais là, je trouve ça dommage, même si je comprends les pertes de motivations qui arrivent, mais là, si comme tu dis, il manque jute deux ou trois trucs, c'est con.

----------


## Marty

> Tu peux pas test mon PC vieux d'il y a 5 ans qui ne m'a rien coûté...


C'est clair, j'avoue mais genre spa toi qui a une X1600XT qui est juste un foudre de guerre.
:quadruplehitcomboespressionmoisie:

----------


## Clear_strelok

:B):

----------


## tim987

> Tu devras te demerd*e*.


 ::ninja::  :Grammar Nazi:

PS : Au delà de ça, c'est quel Stalker ?

----------


## Frypolar

Le 1er ?

----------


## Vuzi

> Pourquoi pas ? Tu veux pas le finir ? J'aime bien le déroulement de ta mission. Un peu HS aussi, mais là, je trouve ça dommage, même si je comprends les pertes de motivations qui arrivent, mais là, si comme tu dis, il manque jute deux ou trois trucs, c'est con.


C'est surtout l'arrivée prochaine de New Vegas qui m'a un peu refroidi :/

Mais bon là je vais partir 3 semaines en vacances, jme demande si ça vaut pas le coup de mettre Fallout 3 et le Geck sur mon laptop pour m'occuper (bon il arrive pas a faire tourner Fallout 3, mais l'éditeur il va certainement y arriver).

Sortir une Alpha (même pas bêta) dans 2/3 semaines c'est largement faisable, pour une version finale j'ai déjà l'indicateur de mission que j'ai pas trop comprit comment positionner et certainement une dizaine d'incohérences dans les dialogues (surtout niveau faute d'ortho ^^'). Mais bon, je verrais si l'envi me reprend je posterais sur votre forum ;o

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/f4ea367...24b5d973fa.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/a145628...89ce35b79d.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/4ad6d50...50bd3939d7.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/d16422b...650aaaf47c.jpg


Ah, c'est quoi ce lance flare tout pourris sur le premier screen?

---------- Post ajouté à 23h52 ----------




> Allez, comme c'est les vacances, voyage virtuel aux îles Hawaii. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/90f...318ae477a2.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4c8...a13e8911d7.jpg
> 
> Départ de l'aéroport de Molokai, survol des impressionantes falaises de cette île.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8f8...9402359872.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2af...331c9f1318.jpg
> 
> Le mesh utilisé rend justice au relief particulier de cet archipel.
> ...


Carte postale?  :Emo:

----------


## tim987

> Ah, c'est quoi ce lance flare tout pourris sur le premier screen?
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 23h52 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Carte postale?

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> http://www.janeresture.com/hawaii/hawaii_postcard68.jpg


Oh c'est bô on a les même vacances, virtuelles, merci pour la carte...  :Emo: 

Note de dernière minute :  TFone, vient de m'apprendre que c'était très important pour un enfant de partir en vacance. Bon bin j'espère que les aminches auront de meilleurs vacances que nous???

NB : à tous les gamins qui nous lisent profitez en bien!

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Ah, c'est quoi ce lance flare tout pourris sur le premier screen?


*Lens* flare.

:grammarnazi²:

----------


## Nono

Pour donner le titre des jeux, comme Alien versus Predator...

... dont la version 2010 se veut très sobre...


... pas du tout aguicheuse.


Holy Gringo, priez pour nous.


Bon a part des hologrames de pute, ben y'a des gros tas de pixels où on y comprend rien, et tant mieux, comme ça je ne dévoile pas trop l'histoire.

----------


## Vuzi

ça faut pas les Asaries de Mass Effect  ::o:

----------


## Tiri

> ça faut pas les Asaries de Mass Effect


Pas de majuscules, pas de point, une faute d'orthographe...
T'as fait le tiercé gagnant toi.

Sinon, une petite carte postale de l'armée américaine en opération au Takistan, fièrement assistée par ses Apaches sur *Arma II*.

----------


## Xùn

Alien Swarm :

----------


## touriste

C'est jolie, un peu fluo avec tout ce bloom. C'est fun, c'est multi à 4 et pas cher ?

----------


## dunadan

C'est gratuis.  :;):

----------


## Dorak

Ouais il est sympa

----------


## Setzer

> Ouais il est sympa


Omagad j'aurais jamais cru lire ca de ta part  ::o:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> *Lens* flare.
> 
> :grammarnazi²:


Nan du tout j'étais Jean Claude et je me rappelais pas l'orthographe.

----------


## Carpette@LLN

> Pas de majuscules, pas de point, une faute d'orthographe...
> T'as fait le tiercé gagnant toi.
> 
> Sinon, une petite carte postale de l'armée américaine en opération au Takistan, fièrement assistée par ses Apaches sur *Arma II*.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/759...3db44c2dcb.jpg
> 
> [URL="http://tof.canardpc.com/view/759df201-414f-4b16-a45a-4b3db44c2dcb.jpg"]http://forum.canardpc.com/%3Ca%20href=http://tof.canardpc.com/view/759df201-414f-4b16-a45a-4b3db44c2dcb.jpg%20target=_blank%3Ehttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/759...3db44c2dcb.jpg



Waow, ils sont magnifiques ces panaches de fumée !  ::o: 

Le moteur de Arma II a été retouché au passage, ou même pas ?

----------


## Finish

C'est les soldes  :^_^:

----------


## jujupatate

J'ai un peu de temps à tuer au boulot en ce moment, du coup après Full Throttle...

*Grand Theft Auto : Vice City*

----------


## tim987

> Waow, ils sont magnifiques ces panaches de fumée ! 
> 
> Le moteur de Arma II a été retouché au passage, ou même pas ?


Si tu parles du moteur physique, non. Mais au niveau graphisme un peu (exemple de la fumée).

----------


## JulLeBarge

> C'est les soldes 
> 
> http://uppix.net/7/3/2/fe1bbf6125e35...fc85abf6tt.jpg


Euh... c'est quoi ça  ::O: 
Cheat ou zonesecrètemégatopclassedontilmefautlamapdesuite ?  ::o:

----------


## Super_maçon

Les premiers pas hésitants d'un nouveau perso sur Stone soup, avé les nouveaux graphismes.  ::wub:: 



Ce con est tombé dans un trou, 3 niveaux en dessous, j'ai bien cru que j'allais y passer.




Je suis impatient de voir la nouvelle tronche des autres zones.

----------


## petipatapon

> Les premiers pas hésitants d'un nouveau perso sur Stone soup, avé les nouveaux graphismes.


Si c'est ça les nouveaux graphismes, j'ose pas imaginer les anciens...  ::ninja::

----------


## Hereticus

> Aaah mon Mod pour Fallout 3, tant de souvenirs 
> D'ailleurs je devrais le finir, mais bon.
> 
> J'avais fait une île où le joueur allait, on entendait parler d'un trésor, alors du coup on commencer à fouiller, on trouvais un indice dans l'ordi de l'ancien proprio, on allait creuser dans le cimetière pour trouver un coffre avec l'indication que l'ancien proprio avait trouvé un fabuleux trésor, et qu'il savait que la piste suivait à la banque du peuple. Une fois la bas, on trouvait un peu d'argent et une demande de RDV là où bossais l'ancien proprio, au pentagone. Une fois à la citadelle (anciennement pentagone), on allait dans une sorte de réserve, puis en passant par un plancher écroulé et suite à un donjon d'au moins 15/20mn on trouvais effectivement la trace d'un bunker top secret sous la maison, mais le reste du message étant détruit le joueur devait aller au siege social de Volt Tec récupérer dans le PC de l'employé les dernière infos dont le code, et une fois revenu sur l'île, aller dans le vieux puits du cimetière, ouvrir une porte volt, et enfin voir une immense grotte avec en empilement d'une centaine de coffre de banque, et un bureau avec le premier proprio (celui d'avant la guerre quoi) suicidé après être sorti et être devenu une goule , et bien sur, le titre de propriété de l'Île.
> 
> Le pire, c'est qu'il doit me manquer que a faire la toute fin de la quête et rajouter 2/3 lignes de dialogues. J'avais fait des trucs que j'avais bien aimé (du genre donner de l'alcool au concierge pour qu'il ouvre la porte, ou donner son nounours perdu à la gardienne pour qu'elle nous laisser accéder à tout dans la baraque, etc...). 
> 
> Plutot de foutre trop d'image, jvais plutôt faire un lien 
> 
> ...


Tu devrais , ça a l'air d'être du très bon boulot , limite ça me donne + envie qu'un dlc de F3 officiel  ::O: .Mais bon ça c'est pas difficil  ::ninja:: 

Nan franchement si t'as l'occasion , continue , j'aime  ::wub:: .

Et si tu cherches un beta testeur ...  :;): 




> J'ai un peu de temps à tuer au boulot en ce moment, du coup après Full Throttle...
> 
> Grand Theft Auto : Vice City
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/b/b/24f824ed309ea...d879e047tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/6/b/9/a3c1622559319...2db2c3e3tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/e/c/0/a82d3c3d8b41b...3100df3ftt.jpg



T'as bien de la chance moi j'ai pas mal de temps à tuer mais j'ose a peine imaginer le stress si j'osais lancer un jeu ...

----------


## Dark Fread

> Aaah mon Mod pour Fallout 3, tant de souvenirs 
> D'ailleurs je devrais le finir, mais bon. [...]


Need !  ::o: 
Et sinon dans ton slideshow : 



Très classe, ça me fait penser à Resident Evil Rebirth.

----------


## Hereticus

> Need ! 
> Et sinon dans ton slideshow : 
> 
> http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/5...2240032140.jpg
> 
> Très classe, ça me fait penser à Resident Evil Rebirth.


Tiens oui !  ::wub:: 

Franchement fini le  ::cry::

----------


## Vuzi

(Pour y jouer faut le DLC de point lookout (enfin ça doit assez ce voir ^^') et c'est tout)

Bon je suis entrain de finir le gros de la quête (j'ai du mal avec les scirpts, ça me rend fous ces trucs), je me tâte pour rajouter un phare au milieu de la mer, et pourquoi pas avoir un petit morceau de la quête qui se passerais là bas.

Sinon, si vous êtes sage, ce soir jvais créer un petit topic pour mon MOD :'D
(j'ai compté, pour moi qui le connais comme ma poche ça me prend environ 1h à finir, le mieux se serais 1h30  ::o:  )

----------


## Euklif

Mais RO, c'est aussi et surtout ça :

----------


## Anonyme2016

_Best-game-ever-II_



Je profite d'une rencontre impromptue en plein désert pour présenter ma petite équipe.




Nous avons donc, de droite a gauche :

A droite, le gros lard en armure de combat qu'on a du adapter a son tour de bide : Vic. Un bon mécano, capable de réparer quasiment n'importe quoi. Il s'avère être un excellent sniper.

Le mec en Aube violette qui porte un flingue aussi grand que lui : Le sergent Cat Jules. Un militaire reconnu avant la guerre, je l'ai libéré d'un caisson d'hibernation oublié dans le laboratoire secret d'un ancien complexe scientifique s'occupant officiellement de la protection de l'environnement.
C'est un expert des armes a énergies.


Le chauve en armure de metal : Cassidy. Un baroudeur comme on en fait plus, et combattant hors pair. quand je l'ai rencontré, il tenait un rade pourrit dans une ville encore plus merdique. 


Le tribale en armure de metal : Sulik. Il vient d'une tribu de sauvages et il sait a peine parler, mais il est rigolo avec son os dans le nez. Il ne me quitte plus depuis que j'ai libéré sa soeur des esclavagistes. Sa compétence principale est le corps a corps, genre boucherie charcuterie. Mais depuis que je lui ai mis un pistolet-mitrailleur dans les mains, il a complètement délaissé son marteau a deux mains et s'amuse comme un fou avec. ça se voit que c'est pas lui qui paye les munitions, cet idiot vide un chargeur et demi par tour de combat.

Et pour finir, le gugus en super-armure "boite de conserve style" : moi même. Pistolero émérite, je suis le lucky-luke du post apo. Je suis également sacrément doué en sciences, et très a l'aise dans l'art de manipuler et persuader.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

illisible le screen  ::lol::

----------


## Anonyme2016

Clic droit->afficher l'image  :tired:

----------


## mrFish

> illisible le screen


Clic droit > Afficher Image


edit : putain de ninja  ::ninja::

----------


## Pelomar

> _Best-game-ever-II_
> 
> 
> 
> Je profite d'une rencontre impromptue en plein désert pour présenter ma petite équipe.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/365d22b...8ae6c66cb9.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


Jamais remarqué que le HUD était une ceinture  ::O:

----------


## Anonyme2016

ça  vient du mod pour monter la résolution ça.

----------


## Texgroove

> Jamais remarqué que le HUD était une ceinture


Purée, la révélation pour moi aussi  ::o:

----------


## Jasoncarthes

c'est pas mieux.  ::P:

----------


## Roukse

Deux crocodiles sans mâchoires chevauchant des destriers. *hum*  

Dark age of camelot. ( DAoC )

----------


## Vuzi

Ça doit être gênant de pas avoir de mâchoire tout de même  ::o:

----------


## touriste

> _Best-game-ever-II_
> 
> 
> 
> Le mec en Aube violette qui porte un flingue aussi grand que lui : Le sergent Cat Jules. Un militaire reconnu avant la guerre, je l'ai libéré d'un caisson d'hibernation oublié dans le laboratoire secret d'un ancien complexe scientifique s'occupant officiellement de la protection de l'environnement.
> C'est un expert des armes a énergies.



Avec le restoration project, on peut le recruter ?

----------


## Anonyme2016

Il y a trois caissons d'hibernations.

Tu peux en ouvrir un seul en gardant le sujet vivant.

Je suppose qu'on peut aussi recruter les deux autres, si on choisit l'un d'eux.

----------


## NeoOoeN

Premiers pas sur IL2 1946.



Pas besoin d'ennemi pour me couler.

----------


## Finish

> Euh... c'est quoi ça 
> Cheat ou zonesecrètemégatopclassedontilmefautlamapdesuite ?


C'est Crawmerax (boss ultime du DLC 3) tué plusieurs fois de suite  :;):

----------


## Pluton

Cassez-vous avec vos jeux de fillettes, vos Witcherettes de pacotilles, vos Morroblochons tout mous, bienvenue dans le monde de Gothic 2 :

Gothic 2 c'est du lourd, c'est viril, c'est âpre, ça pique la langue, ça déchausse les gencives, la pitié connaît pas. Pas d'elfes à la con, pas besoin de nain pour croiser du pnj bourru, ici on fritte des reptiles, des mouches à sang, des orc et un jour lointain des des dragons... enfin on fritte... quand on gagne un cran dans la chaine alimentaire.

Une ballade le long de la rivière est l'occasion de faire un topo sur ta propre place dans la chaîne alimentaire, même au niveau 9 :


Un Warg, ne pas confondre avec un con de loup. Un loup tout seul ça passe. Un Warg tout seul, tu lui offres plus de viande que s'ils étaient deux, il te saigne, il te bouffe les os, les tendons, tout, il rapporte ta tête à son maître Orc.
Là mon épée c'est pour faire genre, en réalité je passe mon temps à trouver des chemins alternatifs et tordus sur lesquels je me ferai pas manger tout cru.


Un Lurker, une proie donc. Enfin une proie... elle te bouffe la moitié de ta barre de vie quand même. Dans un jeu basique un truc pareil est considéré comme un boss, là faut en bouffer 12 par jour.


Notez les shaders de l'eau. D'ici on croirait ça laid (si si, avouez), cependant la musique (sublime) rend la ballade enchanteresse.


Un peu de weed pour se donner du courage...


En remontant un peu la berge...
Deux Orcs : Faut savoir qu'un orc dans Gothic, c'est pas un ennemi rugueux. Ces trucs là sont des putains de machines à tuer. Ils vont vite, il manient des trucs qui ressemblent à des hachoir façon prince of persia 1 : crounch, you're dead. Pas un ennemi rugueux non, simplement un cercle de détection qu'il faut éviter sous peine d'une mort instantanée. A moins de trouver un cours d'eau, ces machins n'aiment pas se laver du tout.


Là je saigne un peu, je vais aller me 

Spoiler Alert! 


rouler un joint de swampweed

 coucher.

Gothic (1&2), c'est hardcore, c'est moche, mais surtout, c'est un putain de grand jeu avec des vrais méchants, des vrais poils, des vrais dialogues, une vraie ambiance et une vraie histoire. Jouez-y.

----------


## Froyok

"Morroblochons"


Haha.
Bon sortez le bûcher.

----------


## In Deed

N'ayant jamais vu d'image de Gothic 2 ( En même temps , j'ai jamais pris la peine d'en chercher  ::ninja::  ) , je m'attendais à un truc tout pixiélisé , un peu à la Daggerfall. J'avoue que je suis sur le cul. Vraiment.

Mount&Blade Warband ( Native ) : 





La Guerre , c'est pas beau / bien.


La Guerre , c'est vraiment pas beau / bien.

----------


## lokideath

> En remontant un peu la berge...
> Deux Orcs : Faut savoir qu'un orc dans Gothic, c'est pas un ennemi rugueux. Ces trucs là sont des putains de machines à tuer. Ils vont vite, il manient des trucs qui ressemblent à des hachoir façon prince of persia 1 : crounch, you're dead. Pas un ennemi rugueux non, simplement un cercle de détection qu'il faut éviter sous peine d'une mort instantanée.


Jusqu'à ce que tu lances Gothic 3  ::|:

----------


## Pluton

> Jusqu'à ce que tu lances Gothic 3


Arf, pas encore installé... Il est bien quand même comme jeu avec le community patch ?

----------


## lokideath

Il n'est pas mauvais.

----------


## Darkath

> Il n'est pas mauvais.


Il est lassant je trouve, j'ai jamais eu le courage de le finir (je suis quand même arrivé bien plus loin avec le community patch), tout comme risen (même si risen est 15x plus agréable, ça reste du gothic 3.5). 

Le problème c'est que le gameplay se renouvelle pas assez, y'a très peu d'ennemis different, a la fin t'aura tellement tué d'orcs que tu pourra plus les encadrer. 
"Qu'est ce que tu fait là, mora ?" 
"je viens te buter, comme tes 13426432341 autres copains"

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Gothic (1&2), c'est hardcore, c'est moche, mais surtout, c'est un putain de grand jeu avec des vrais méchants, des vrais poils, des vrais dialogues, une vraie ambiance et une vraie histoire. Jouez-y.


Ouais dans mes souvenirs c'est surtout des contrôles infames et je crois que c'était déjà moche à l'époque. Par contre l'univers et les png étaient très cohérents ça sauvait le tout.

----------


## Setzer

Il-2 1946 C6 pack

Ouh la jolie spirale



Oups ca va pas être pratique pour rentrer à la maison ca...



Les charlots à l'atterrissage



Pas commode la dca dans le coin..



Remarque en France c'était pas mieux...

----------


## Sk-flown

La chance, découvrir Gothic 2 pour la première fois.

 :Emo: 

Je voulais faire des screens de Diablo 1er du nom et de Theme Hospital mais fraps veux pas, j'ai l'impressions qu'il aime pas les vieux Direct-X 5-6, le salow.

----------


## Hereticus

Avec une nouvelle interface inspirée des anciens fallouts c'est plus sympa !

C'est joli je trouve F3 taf.

Les bienfaits de fellout (et d'un mod ajoutant des arbres).

Le petit oiseau va sortir !

Cool girls don't look at the open doors.

Mon menu .. "kiss to build a dream on ..."

----------


## Nykhola

> Je voulais faire des screens de Diablo 1er du nom et de Theme Hospital mais fraps veux pas, j'ai l'impressions qu'il aime pas les vieux Direct-X 5-6, le salow.


A tout hasard, t'as essayé Impr Ecran, puis coller dans paint ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Avec une nouvelle interface inspirée des anciens fallouts c'est plus sympa !
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/566...40051e622c.jpg


"Un noir Sherif ?"

----------


## Aghora

> Cassez-vous avec vos jeux de fillettes, vos Witcherettes de pacotilles, vos Morroblochons tout mous, bienvenue dans le monde de Gothic 2


C'est ce fameux jeu où l'on affronte une grotte sous-marine.

----------


## Pluton

> C'est ce fameux jeu où l'on affronte une grotte sous-marine.


Non.

----------


## Sk-flown

> A tout hasard, t'as essayé Impr Ecran, puis coller dans paint ?


C'est ce que j'ai fait de suite après, mais le format est pas reconnu.

----------


## Euklif

> Arf, pas encore installé... Il est bien quand même comme jeu avec le community patch ?


Mon p'tit avis qui arrive après la bataille : ça ressemble plus à du Oblivion avec des relents de Gothic qu'a du gothic pur et dur. L'écriture/les situations est/sont moins travaillée(s) que dans le deuxième, la progression plus libre (pas de chapitre) et les ennemis, bien que souvent mortel pour le quidam, le sont quand même moins qu'avant. Après t'as l'ajout une vraie vu à la première personne (ça bugguait sévère en vanilla), un système de combat relativement similaire et a peu près autant de vie (malgré la disparition casi-total des femmes  ::ninja:: ). Ca reste plaisant en tout cas je trouve, si on adhère à ce coté exploration plus prononcés.

Et pour pas être total HS, d'autres screens de Red Orchestra :

----------


## Dark Fread

Je me casse le trognon à monter à l'échelle et arrivé à mi-chemin, l'ascenseur redémarre. Didiou.


Tu aimes les films de gladiateurs ? Ca te dirait d'interagir avec moi ?

----------


## Marty

> Et pour pas être total HS, d'autres screens de Red Orchestra :
> http://uppix.net/6/2/6/4911750cf17b6...2c182a27tt.jpg http://uppix.net/4/7/3/058e13079dbbe...047012f5tt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/6/b/4/a67441124a3dd...06b3e9f8tt.jpg


Sont classes tes screens de Red Orchestra Euklif !  ::o:

----------


## Darkath

> Mon p'tit avis qui arrive après la bataille : ça ressemble plus à du Oblivion avec des relents de Gothic qu'a du gothic pur et dur. L'écriture/les situations est/sont moins travaillée(s) que dans le deuxième, la progression plus libre (pas de chapitre) et les ennemis, bien que souvent mortel pour le quidam, le sont quand même moins qu'avant. Après t'as l'ajout une vraie vu à la première personne (ça bugguait sévère en vanilla), un système de combat relativement similaire et a peu près autant de vie (malgré la disparition casi-total des femmes ). Ca reste plaisant en tout cas je trouve, si on adhère à ce coté exploration plus prononcés.
> 
> Et pour pas être total HS, d'autres screens de Red Orchestra :
> http://uppix.net/6/2/6/4911750cf17b6...2c182a27tt.jpg http://uppix.net/4/7/3/058e13079dbbe...047012f5tt.jpg
> http://uppix.net/6/b/4/a67441124a3dd...06b3e9f8tt.jpg


Pourquoi le jeu a l'air beau sur tes screens ?  :Emo: 

Enfin de toute façon mon jeune esprit innocent à été choqué lors de ma première séance de red orchestra, par la map infect dans les montagnes ou il ne se passe rien (et qui est moche).
Je me souviens plus du nom mais je crois que y'avait paradise dedans.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> N'ayant jamais vu d'image de Gothic 2 ( En même temps , j'ai jamais pris la peine d'en chercher  ) , je m'attendais à un truc tout pixiélisé , un peu à la Daggerfall. J'avoue que je suis sur le cul. Vraiment.


Non c'était pas vraiment moche, juste qu'en France on y a eu droit 2 ans après les allemands, donc c'était loin d'être bô.

----------


## Okxyd

> Pourquoi le jeu a l'air beau sur tes screens ? 
> 
> Enfin de toute façon mon jeune esprit innocent à été choqué lors de ma première séance de red orchestra, par la map infect dans les montagnes ou il ne se passe rien (et qui est moche).
> Je me souviens plus du nom mais je crois que y'avait paradise dedans.



On l'a gagné en Nazi en plus  :B):  !

----------


## lokideath

> Comment peux-tu puer avec Xin ?





Tu disais ?  ::ninja:: 
J'en profite aussi pour faire un pied de nez à ziltoid qui s'est moqué de mon Xin, c'est pas de ma faute si je joue avec des manchots  :tired:

----------


## ziltoïd

1 heure de partie? Punaise.
Je vous ai raconté ma partie avec 15 morts pour mon équipe et 0 tués?Pliée en 20 minutes  ::cry:: .

----------


## lokideath

J'étais prêt à me rendre tellement ca trainait. C'est dur de motiver les troupes des fois  ::|:

----------


## Pluton

J'ai trouvé la piaule de Metaldestroyer  !



Et dehors y'a un gars qui pisse contre le mur...



Pour aller me purifier après tout ça je vais au monastère :



Euh, salut, sympa l'ambiance ici...



En réalité j'en chie tellement des briques ingame que passer devant une telle armure d'expo me fait baver pour de vrai :


Putain, avec ça ils me feraient moins chier les lézards de l'île quoi !  :Emo: 


Gothic 2  :Bave:

----------


## --Lourd--

C'est moche™

----------


## Aleas

Tenez pasqu'au fond je sais que vous aimez les avions  :Emo:

----------


## La Mimolette

La peinture dans la chambre de Metaldestroyer...  ::):  Enfin cette peinture m'avait vivement excité lors de ma prime jeunesse d'ado boutonneux...

----------


## Aghora

On voit pas l'influence de Frazetta  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Tenez pasqu'au fond je sais que vous aimez les avions 
> 
> http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/v..._22_0_7_33.png
> http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/v...anstitre-2.png
> 
> 
> http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/v..._22_0_25_8.png
> 
> http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/v...anstitre-3.png


Pas ceux-là.  ::ninja::

----------


## Dark Fread

C'est assez classe quand même.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Tenez pasqu'au fond je sais que vous aimez les avions 
> 
> http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/v..._22_0_7_33.png
> http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/v...anstitre-2.png
> 
> 
> http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/v..._22_0_25_8.png
> 
> http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/v...anstitre-3.png


Oh punaise le F-14 déchire !! Il vaut quoi ce Flaming Cliff par rapport au premier ?

----------


## Morgoth

> Pas ceux-là.


Il aurait pu mettre un F-16 ! : ninja:

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Un peu de respect pour le fa 18 et le f14 boudiou!

----------


## Darkath

> Tenez pasqu'au fond je sais que vous aimez les avions 
> 
> http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/v..._22_0_7_33.png
> http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/v...anstitre-2.png
> 
> 
> http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/v..._22_0_25_8.png
> 
> http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/v...anstitre-3.png


C'est un F14 ? Il est magnifique  ::wub:: 


Par contre il manque de peintures de guerres et de tête de mort de la navy :

----------


## hommedumatch

*Alien Swarm*
pseudo : Cowboystyle
Après quelques parties aléatoires, je fais la rencontre avec un touriste.

----------


## touriste

Ho quel hasard.  ::o: 

edit: tain, je suis tout le temps en train de me soigner ou derrière le groupe sur tes screens. Calomnie !  :Emo:

----------


## Dark Fread

(she said being my first time she wouldn't get pregnant... SHE LIED !)

----------


## vindhler

Allez, c'est reparti pour une partie de Vampire: The Masquerade – Bloodlines.


Jack, tout en finesse.


Le T-Shirt Armée Troika.  ::wub:: 




Hum... Intéressant.


Les joies de jouer un Malkav' complètement allumé.  ::): 

Spoil !

----------


## WoweeZowee

Très humble captioure de moi... Pas facile à "capturer" ces orages !

Stalker COP

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## JulLeBarge

3 boss rouges en même temps ? Fastoche  :B): 


Il fait chaud, heureusement je peux facilement fabriquer de gros glaçons  ::): 


Oh, la zoulie statue  ::wub::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9a87f4c8-8384-4aa6-b5a4-aae118e9ff0d.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/deca9a01-b977-4787-aed2-8d09b8dedd96.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/201...5892ed728c.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/781...f9b58a2ef0.jpg


Oh.
My.
Fucking.
God.

 ::mellow::

----------


## Kamasa

> Oh.
> My.
> Fucking.
> God.


Ha… toi aussi…

----------


## Pluton

Metal je t'aimeuh !

----------


## Froyok

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9a8...e118e9ff0d.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/dec...09b8dedd96.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/201...aba92b513e.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9f3...5892ed728c.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/781...ce3108f2fa.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/898...f9b58a2ef0.jpg


Ça se joue bien au pad ?
Un jeu de n'avions arcade ça me brancherais bien. On peut le voir comme le NFS du ciel ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Ça se joue bien au pad ?
> Un jeu de n'avions arcade ça me brancherais bien. On peut le voir comme le NFS du ciel ?


Ce jeu est à chier face à un Ace Combat 6 et à du Lock On. Même ArmA 2 propose un meilleur feeling.

Je joue sur mon Hotas X52 + Track IR + 3D Vision. Une merveille mais pas trop faute à tout plein de défaut de conception. Echelle pourri (l'avion fait aussi large qu'un immeuble et au lieu de se sentir tout petit bah, on voit les choses tout petit même en basse altitude), la modélisation des cockpits sont à chier, la modélisation des avions sont approximatives donc à chier, le HUD est à chier, la gestion du Track IR est à chier, les combats même en Elite sont à chier.

Bref, même si j'ai pris un peu de plaisir parce que j'aime les jeux d'avions de combats modernes. Mais sinon, j'ai vraiment envie d'avoir un jeu d'avion bien finis sur PC mais sans aller dans la simu pur et dur. 

Au pad X360 c'(est jouable et c'est reconnu d'office par le jeu.

----------


## Froyok

Ok, je ne l'achèterais pas alors.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nelfe

C'est nul comme jeu. Je me suis fait chier tout le long, c'est répétitif, t'as le sentiment d'être un assisté, et niveau réalisme de vol même un avion en papier s'approche plus de la réalité. Je le déconseille formellement.

----------


## lokideath

Il devrait te plaire Froyok.

----------


## Erkin_

La nature dans Minecraft nous réserve de drôle de surprises.


Des zoooombiiies :fear:

----------


## ziltoïd

C'est...conceptuel... :tired: .

----------


## Pluton

Mais pourquoi les développeurs de jdr pc délirent toujours sur les cimetières ?





Hin hin hin ! (clic droit afficher)




Mmh... Goatsee ?  :tired: 


Excel Online :

Tout se déroule comme prévu, je maîtrise parfaitement la situation et chaque paramètre :

(je viens juste de sortir de la station c'est pour ça que j'ai encore rien locké)

Alors là non en fait c'est ma première war, je me suis fais défoncer mon ship, ma capsule (pod de survie), ma viande, mes os, mon chat, ma grand-mère et l'argenterie. Et j'ai pas tout compris, sinon qu'on s'est tous pris une grosse rouste parce qu'en face ils étaient blindés de "remote" ce qui fait que ces fumiers étaient invulnérables à cause de petites merdes qui les tankent à distance. Les méchants c'est les rouges. Demain faudra leur mettre une race si on veut arrêter de se faire insulter et donc trouver un contre à leurs putains de remotes-shield/armor/whatever.  :tired: 
Comme quoi c'est parlant un screen simple d'EVE. Ou pas.

----------


## Erkin_

> C'est...conceptuel....


Nan, c'est splendide, toute cette carte qui se génère aléatoirement, avec ses km de sous-terrains, mines, caves, etc...

 ::wub::

----------


## cosmo

> Mais pourquoi les développeurs de jdr pc délirent toujours sur les cimetières ?
> http://imgur.com/LwEG2l.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/C7RVVl.jpg
> Hin hin hin ! (clic droit afficher)
> 
> 
> ...


Tain j'croyais ça beaucoup plus moche Gothic 2  ::huh:: ...
Je rêve ou ça a mieux vieilli que Morrowind ?

----------


## Pataplouf

> Nan, c'est splendide, toute cette carte qui se génère aléatoirement, avec ses km de sous-terrains, mines, caves, etc...



Ça c'est la classe.

----------


## Wazatiste

Metal tu me traumatises...

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Just Cause 2.

 

Je regrette amèrement mon achat. 
Bon, au moins il tourne à fond et est facile à modifier.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Hawx secours


En écoutant Loituma Levan's Polka ca doit passer tout seul ca.  ::wacko::

----------


## Killy

Global Agenda : mise à jour Sandstorm

La nouvelle zone ouverte :


C'est mignon tout plein.

Vue de l'autre côté mais flou.

----------


## Darkath

> Nan, c'est splendide, toute cette carte qui se génère aléatoirement, avec ses km de sous-terrains, mines, caves, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/a/f/d/8/3/th...0b8abd303f.jpg
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/5/a/8/e/c/th...c7b8c5d454.jpg
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/e/d/4/0/c/th...5096a4e63f.jpg
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/f/1/8/e/e/th...757159dd45.jpg


Dwarf Fortress 3D !!!  ::lol:: 

ah non c'est minecraft  ::sad:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 14h36 ----------




> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9a8...e118e9ff0d.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/dec...09b8dedd96.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/201...aba92b513e.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9f3...5892ed728c.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/781...ce3108f2fa.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/898...f9b58a2ef0.jpg


 

 :tired:

----------


## Vuzi

> Just Cause 2.
> Je regrette amèrement mon achat.


J'ai joué 10mn à la démo, avant de comprendre que c'était le même jeux en carton que le premier. J'en attendais rien, mais bon :/

Sinon, jme remet à Metro 2033.

"Coucou les kopaing!"

"Ce soir, on mange du cochon."

On dirait le genre de bêtise que rajoute PhysX, seulement là y'en a pas besoin.. (en version matériel)

Ambiance de folie.

Jle sent mal..

Tien du sang qui coule du plafond.

Les joies du plein air!

----------


## Froyok

Ce qui est bien avec Metro2033, c'est que chaque screenshoot se transforme en artwork.
Le travail graphique est phénoménal.

----------


## Raddi

> Tain j'croyais ça beaucoup plus moche Gothic 2 ...
> Je rêve ou ça a mieux vieilli que Morrowind ?


Tu rêves.

----------


## Vuzi

> Le travail graphique est phénoménal.


J'ai l'impression d'être dans un film tellement c'est bien réalisé dans les moindres détails. Et puis y'a cette petite ambiance Monstre/vodka/fantôme bien travaillé, notamment le passage avec l'autre dans le tunnel hanté (ceux qui ont joué saurons) qui n'a absolument aucun challenge, c'est juste pour apprécier le travail sur les ombres et fumées. Mais whaou quand même. Si j'avais pas mon crossfire qui faisait un bruit d'aspirateur je m'y croirais  :tired: 

(d'ailleurs il le fait uniquement avec Metro 2033, même Crysis lui donne pas si chaud  ::o:  )

----------


## Olipro

> metal destroyer's insanity


La 3eme screen lucky staresque est complètement insane  ::o:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Tain j'croyais ça beaucoup plus moche Gothic 2 ...
> Je rêve ou ça a mieux vieilli que Morrowind ?


Tu rêves.

----------


## Hereticus

> http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a2...tingfalls2.png
> Ça c'est la classe.


Ha donc ça se génere automatiquement et on explore ?

Je pensais qu'il fallait tout créer sois même moi  ::O:

----------


## --Lourd--

Petit papa noël




Quand tu descendras du ciel





N'oublie pas de tout péter §§§§§§

----------


## Aleas

Le nom du jeu (je connais mais je doute que ce soit le cas de tous) !






:mesurespréventives:

----------


## Hereticus

LE NOM DU JEU ! é"'è"éàç'é"'éç-"'é !  ::(:  ::(:  ::(: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Mais non je charie  ::ninja::

----------


## Le Glaude

> ttp://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/9/2010/06/500x_20100602j35.jpg


Je sais pas ce qui me fait le plus flipper, la bagnole en elle-même ou le fait que je reconnaisse l'anime.  :Emo:

----------


## KaMy

Ba ça dépend c'est quoi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Dorak

Ce qui est pratique avec *ses* screenshots de Metro 2003 c'est qu'ils sont en taille timbre-poste et qu'on voit, par conséquent, pas grand chose.

----------


## alba

> Ce qui est pratique avec *ses* screenshots de Metro 2003 c'est qu'ils sont en taille timbre-poste et qu'on voit, par conséquent, pas grand chose.


Nan mais Vuzi c'est un méchant, il fait des dessins super classes et des screenshots magnifiques mais il met des résolution péraves pour nous narguer. :tired:

----------


## Sylvine

Comment ça je gène?

----------


## Vuzi

> Nan mais Vuzi c'est un méchant, il fait des dessins super classes et des screenshots magnifiques mais il met des résolution péraves pour nous narguer.


C'est un reflexe de quand j'avais 0.5Mega chez Orange. M'en reste des séquelles  :tired: 

Pour la peine j'en remet de Metro, et plus gros pour les myopes.
(je suis myope, j'ai le droit de vanner  ::):  )

(chute dans 3...2...)


J'adore ces énormes portes coupe-feu qu'on trouve tout le long du jeu.


Dommage qu'on puisse pas explorer...


Y'a de ces effets n'empêche
 

La fin est proche.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Vraiment magnifique ce jeu, c'est recherché les ambiances !

----------


## Sylvine

Et puis ce qui est bien c'est que comme tous les FPS qui sortent, on a plus besoin de jouer au jeu parce qu'on a déjà tout vu ici.

----------


## Say hello

Si tu regarde tout le temps ce topic c'est applicable à tout les jeux, pas que les FPS.
Rien qu'avec le nombre de screen d'anno..

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Et puis ce qui est bien c'est que comme tous les FPS qui sortent, on a plus besoin de jouer au jeu parce qu'on a déjà tout vu ici.


Enfin jouer ce n'est pas que voir, c'est aussi vivre, ressentir.

----------


## Darkath

> Enfin jouer ce n'est pas que voir, c'est aussi vivre, ressentir.


 :Emo:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Avec la 3D Vision ce jeu est une tuerie  ::):

----------


## Vuzi

> Enfin jouer ce n'est pas que voir, c'est aussi vivre, ressentir.


Ouaip y'a une grande différence entre juste voir des screens et vraiment tâter le jeu lui même.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Avec la 3D Vision ce jeu est une tuerie


C'est pas _un peu_ gourmand, ArmA II en 3D Vision ?  ::O:

----------


## Pierrinator

C'est en tout cas ultragourmand avec mon Zalman (ma 5850 le sens passer :D)

----------


## Froyok

@Dark Fread : Tu sais bien que Metal vois tout en grand.
Même les boobs.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lord_Braathen

> Avec la 3D Vision ce jeu est une tuerie 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/158...65105aa184.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bbb...e864690868.jpghttp://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/425...0830d6ef1e.jpg


Metal, j'ai également essayé  Arma 2 en troidérelief mais j'ai plein de bugs, est ce qu'il y a des réglages particuliers à effectuer? 
Merci

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> C'est pas _un peu_ gourmand, ArmA II en 3D Vision ?


Je pensais que ça allait me bouffer 50% des perf. ET bien, ce n'est même pas le cas.  ::):  J'ai juste une perte de 1 à 2 fps.

---------- Post ajouté à 10h46 ----------




> Metal, j'ai également essayé  Arma 2 en troidérelief mais j'ai plein de bugs, est ce qu'il y a des réglages particuliers à effectuer? 
> Merci


Rien de particulier. Au niveau du niveau de profondeur, 5% suffit. Sinon, je parle bien d'ArmA 2 Operation Arrowhead (ou encore d'ArmA 2 Combined Operations) et pas d'ArmA 2 tout court.

Avec  ArmA 2, j'ai des soucis.

----------


## Dolcinni

Super Amazing Turbo Jesus !  ::lol::

----------


## Hereticus

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ae7...4134cf4749.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6d2...afb9884d82.jpg
> Super Amazing Turbo Jesus ! 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d0e...22df36b6f4.jpg




Spoiler Alert! 


Il ferait bien de faire des abdos et de raser sa barbe ton perso  ::ninja:: 



Il a l'air sympa ce jeu , je vais m'y interresser.

Bande de violeurs de portefeuilles !

----------


## touriste

> Enfin jouer ce n'est pas que voir, c'est aussi vivre, ressentir.


bienvenue dans ma signe  ::wub::

----------


## Dolcinni

> Il a l'air sympa ce jeu , je vais m'y interresser.
> 
> Bande de violeurs de portefeuilles !


Il est en week end gratuit pour quelques heures encore !

----------


## bixente

> Enfin jouer ce n'est pas que voir, c'est aussi vivre, ressentir.




David Cage, sors de ce corps  :tired:  !

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bande de rustres. Faut pas faire une poussée d'urticaire dès que vous êtes confrontés à des concepts spirituels féminin.

----------


## Sk-flown

*Le jeune geek frais moulu et la femelle un peu nunuche même combat ?*

 :tired:

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> http://www.toutabo.com/images/products/L2932.jpg
> 
> 
> *Le jeune geek frais moulu et la femelle un peu nunuche même combat ?*


Le nom du jeu BORDEL§§

----------


## Hereticus

> http://www.toutabo.com/images/products/L2932.jpg
> 
> 
> *Le jeune geek frais moulu et la femelle un peu nunuche même combat ?*


J'ai ri  :^_^:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> J'ai ri




J'ai joui.






_(Si je prends pas des points pour ça, j'aurai bien travaillé...)_

----------


## Apokteino

Hum. (belle retouche)

Mais non tu ne prendra pas de points ! tout le monde sait qu'à canardpc il y a un ultrafavoritisme concernant la distribution des points.

----------


## Okxyd

Tu me déçois Tyler, limite de la matière fécale ou des fluides gastriques oui mais du liquide séminal...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## KaMy

> Hum. (belle retouche)
> 
> Mais non tu ne prendra pas de points ! Tout le monde *c'est* qu'à canardpc il y a un ultrafavoritisme concernant la distribution des points.




J'suis pas parfait mais la quand même :/

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Tu me déçois Tyler, limite de la matière fécale ou des fluides gastriques oui mais du liquide séminal...


Ça va pas, je suis un gentleman moi monsieur.

----------


## lokideath

C'est de la crème solaire, ca me parait évident  :tired:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Ça va pas, je suis un gentleman moi monsieur.


 :tired: 

Sans commentaire, mais que fais la police du gout?

----------


## Triz'

> Le nom du jeu BORDEL§§


Moi c'est ça qui m'a fait jrire.

Triz' - Attention, un lapsus volontaire s'est sournoisemen glissé dans ce post.

EDIT : J'ai les moustaches, manque plus que le cuir...



Plant Vs Zombis

----------


## Dark Fread

Alors là j'ai pas compris (Niko non plus, d'ailleurs). J'entre dans le cyber, la meute d'afro un peu enrobées ( ::ninja:: ) qui squattaient l'établissement se sont barrées en même temps, le laissant complètement vide.






Ambiance urbano-verdâtre matrixienne.




 ::O:  Pas compris ce que ce truc foutait là.

Note : n'agrandissez pas les screens, mon rendu est ignoble. Et même pas fluide. Mais les aperçus sont presque chouettes.



Spoiler Alert! 


Grand Theft Auto IV

----------


## Aleas

Quoi ! Bientôt une page sans avions ?  ::huh:: 

Au nom du topic qui surexcite les manches je me dois d'y remédier !

D'ailleurs ça tombe bien : Sortie du mod Gripen a Viggen sur FC2 :











Et en prime une spéciale pour Darkath :

----------


## Darkath

> et en prime une spéciale pour darkath : 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c64...5c651903d7.jpg


Do want !

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Just Cause 2.

   

Premier jeu où j'installe un god mod tellement je me fais chier.

GTA 4.

 

Des pâââtes, des pâââtes ! Oui mais des pruneaux aussi !

----------


## Vuzi

C'est quoi ces horribles traits rouges? On dirait des laser de TIE et certainement pas des balles  ::o:

----------


## Okxyd

> C'est quoi ces horribles traits rouges? On dirait des laser de TIE et certainement pas des balles


Si, des balles traçantes.

----------


## darkgrievous

> C'est quoi ces horribles traits rouges? On dirait des laser de X-wing et certainement pas des balles


Fixed, vert pour les laser des TIE   :tired: 

Petit tour sur il-2 pendant que Morgoth n'est pas la  ::P: 

Tentative d'amerrissage 



Apparemment c'est pas la bonne piste  ::O: 


Finalement qui a besoin d'une piste  :B):

----------


## Morgoth

Je suis là, mais bon, mon dossier images de Fraps a dépassé les limites de l'entendement, ça serait trop long à faire une sélection.  ::ninja::

----------


## touriste

Et puis,  ca ne nous intéresse pas :D

----------


## Az'

> Si, des balles traçantes.


Une gerbe traçante de .12  :tired:

----------


## Euklif

Mon premier coup de baïonnette... Que de souvenir (notez l'impact de balle d'un précédent tir 

Spoiler Alert! 


effectué à la même place *secache*)

.

 
 

Et parce que je sais qu'au plus profond de vous, vous vous demandez si RO est un jeu où qu'on voit de la tripaille :

----------


## Okxyd

> Une gerbe traçante de .12


C'est Just Cause 2 hein  :tired: , t'as déjà vu un mec s'accrocher à une bonbonne de gaz en combustion avec un grappin tout en tirant au UZI sur des soldats ?

----------


## Morgoth

> Et puis,  ca ne nous intéresse pas :D


Désolé pour toi. Si tu veux je peux te filer du bon goût que j'ai gardé en réserve.

----------


## znokiss

Bon, j'ai relancé Max Payne il y a peu. Et c'est toujours aussi bon : 



Dodo, l'enfant do..


Ne te retourne pas, un oeil noir te regarde : 


Plus loin, je suis tombé sur un gunfight dont je me souvenais plus, où la dernière mort se termine par une caméra plafond. Je l'ai refait au moins 15 fois pour avoir un joli plan : 







Ahhh, et les aventures de Captain Baseball bat : 



@Darkfread : laisse-moi le temps de finir mon post...  :^_^:

----------


## Dark Fread

Je précise qu'il s'agit du jeu Max Payne  :Cigare:

----------


## znokiss

Et ce screen, (toujours de Max Payne), ça ne vous rappelle rien ?



Mais si, attends, je remonte un vieux post de Kiwix...





> Peut-être qu'un jour, j'arriverai à le terminer.


On dirait bien un clin d'oeil, non ? En tout cas, ça ressemble un peu.

----------


## Okxyd

> Et ce screen, (toujours de Max Payne), ça ne vous rappelle rien ?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/1a9e0fe...3db581c6f2.jpg
> 
> Mais si, attends, je remonte un vieux post de Kiwix...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On dirait bien un clin d'oeil, non ? En tout cas, ça ressemble un peu.



C'est un terrain de Basket, sachant que le Max payne est sortie un an après celui ci ça m'étonnerait un peu.

----------


## znokiss

Rhoo, tu casse tout.  ::(: 
Bon, bah c'est un terrain de basket dans une ville lugubre, donc bon y'a un lien de parenté. Tant pis pour le vibrant hommage.

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## touriste

On dirait le moteur de splinter cell 5

----------


## Dark Fread

> Kane & Lynch 2


Il y a une demo PC ?

----------


## Strife

Oui, chez Steam.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> C'est un terrain de Basket, sachant que le *Max payne est sortie un an après* celui ci ça m'étonnerait un peu.


Ah oui, je comprends mieux l'engouement graphique que le jeu a suscité à sa sortie maintenant que je peux le recadrer dans l'espace temps vidéoludique.
Un an et on passe d'un monde à l'autre.  ::o:

----------


## Say hello

> Et ce screen, (toujours de Max Payne), ça ne vous rappelle rien ?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/1a9e0fe...3db581c6f2.jpg
> 
> Mais si, attends, je remonte un vieux post de Kiwix...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On dirait bien un clin d'oeil, non ? En tout cas, ça ressemble un peu.


"Putain des types ont mis un panier de basket dans une ruelle, c'est sûrement un easter egg!"
 :tired:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ce Titan quest est vraiment magnifique malgré son âge avancé  ::wub::

----------


## Dark Fread

> Oui, chez Steam.


Merci, je l'avais zappée  ::o: 
En tous cas j'aime beaucoup le post-processing, l'effet "je filme avec un APN de merde" est très réussi.

----------


## Dorak

Impossible de se connecter sur Steam, chez moi. Et ça m'arrive que ce soir, wut ?  ::O:

----------


## Logan

Je suis connecté en ce moment, pas de soucis de mon coté.

----------


## Jean Pale

Kane and lynch 2 !  ::o: 

Vite, la démo.  :Bave:  Je dois être un des seuls ici à avoir apprécié le jeu malgré ses innombrables défauts.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Kane and lynch 2 ! 
> 
> Vite, la démo.  Je dois être un des seuls ici à avoir apprécié le jeu malgré ses innombrables défauts.



Non tu n'es pas seul.  ::):  J'ai bien aimé le 1er. Et ce 2e opus sera mien !

----------


## znokiss

> "Putain des types ont mis un panier de basket dans une ruelle, c'est sûrement un easter egg!"


Hu hu !
Ce que tu ignore sans doute, c'est que ce panier de basket dans Deus Ex EST un easter egg : si tu le touche avec la balle qui traine dans le coin, une phrase (encouragement ou chais plus quoi) s'affiche.

----------


## Jean Pale

> Et ce 2e opus sera mien !


Pas moi. Entre l'effet de caméra vomitif lors du sprint et le multi anecdotique, je m'en passerais.

Mais le côté "cinématographique" est bien plaisant.

----------


## Roukse

> Kane and lynch 2 ! 
> 
> Vite, la démo.  Je dois être un des seuls ici à avoir apprécié le jeu malgré ses innombrables défauts.


Non, en co-op c'est une vrai turie  :Bave: .

----------


## Say hello

> Hu hu !
> Ce que tu ignore sans doute, c'est que ce panier de basket dans Deus Ex EST un easter egg : si tu le touche avec la balle qui traine dans le coin, une phrase (encouragement ou chais plus quoi) s'affiche.


Mais pas celui de Max Payne.  ::ninja::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Punaise bof bof les graphismes. Ils se sont chié dessus quelque part (les éclairages peut être), en plus des textures moyennes.











En tout cas je trouve que les screens ne l'aident pas trop. C'est moins moche in game.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Punaise bof bof les graphismes. Ils se sont chié dessus quelque part (les éclairages peut être), en plus des textures moyennes.


Ça c'est le 1er effet kiss cool et accessoirement a cause de la taille faramineuse de la mémoire de nos chers consoles next-gen.


Spoiler Alert! 


(J'ai le droit, ça fait un moment que j'avais pas chié dessus)

----------


## Sygil

J'ai trouvé les graphismes très satisfaisant pour ma part, l'ambiance et l'esthétique sont assez bien travaillé. D'ailleurs j'ai jamais fait le premier opus (les notes étaient assez bof) mais je dois bien avouer que j'accroche vraiment à la démo de ce deuxième opus. Je trouve l'ambiance assez classe. 
Le premier Kane et Lynch était proche de cette seconde version ou les devs ont-ils complétement retravaillés le jeu et ses mécanismes  ? caméra, ambiance, dialogues, bruitages des armes ?

----------


## Frypolar

3 petites images de Natural Selection 2 :
Hive (le centre de commandement alien)



L'extracteur de ressources côté alien :



La vue du côté alien en voyant la tétrachiée de robots d'Ashlook d'où la chute de 50 à 1 FPS  :tired: 



Images en 1440*900, en multi le framerate chute très très vite.

----------


## Faucon

Ils ont les yeux au fond de la bouche, ces aliens ?
Sinon, en effet, ça change de Natural Selection premier du nom.
Y'aurait pas un dentiste dans le coin ?

----------


## KiwiX

> Images en 1440*900, en multi le framerate chute très très vite.


 ::lol::  Une alpha, quoi.

----------


## Dorak

Moteur fait maison, aussi.

----------


## Hereticus

> Moteur fait maison, aussi.


C'est le moteur source je croix non ?

----------


## L'invité

> C'est le moteur source je croix non ?


Non, non, c'est leur propre moteur.

----------


## Hereticus

> Non, non, c'est leur propre moteur.


Oki autant pour moi  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamasa

Tiens… On ne croule pas encore sous les screenshots de Starcraft 2, c'est étrange…

----------


## Flibustache

> Tiens… On ne croule pas encore sous les screenshots de Starcraft 2, c'est étrange…


Je trouve ça plutôt normal et rassurant : les joueurs de SC2 n'ont pas encore décroché de leur première partie. Le jeu doit donc être bon... pour ceux qui aiment.

Et puis des screens de RTS, j'y vois pas d'intérêt.

----------


## KiwiX

> Tiens… On ne croule pas encore sous les screenshots de Starcraft 2, c'est étrange…


Sois pas trop pressé  :tired:

----------


## tim987

Salut les brocks. Survol de la zone de l'Aber Wrac'h.

 

 

Caniveau, mangez du cheval.

----------


## Say hello

> Tiens… On ne croule pas encore sous les screenshots de Starcraft 2, c'est étrange…


Des sources m'ont informés hier que pour activer son jeu y'a une attente de 20min.. pour une file de 2000 personnes.
C'con pour eux ça.  ::P:

----------


## Sylvine

> La vue du côté alien en voyant la tétrachiée de robots d'Ashlook d'où la chute de 50 à 1 FPS


C'est quoi ces robots?




> Tiens… On ne croule pas encore sous les screenshots de Starcraft 2, c'est étrange…


Parle pas trop vite...  :tired: 

Je sens venir la vague de screenshots quasiment identiques.

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Salut les brocks. Survol de la zone de l'Aber Wrac'h.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6d4...123b113319.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0ab...19a06a4b56.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8e1...b6760b24d7.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/745...11367c4bc6.jpg
> 
> Caniveau, mangez du cheval.


Très sympa ces screens, tu utilises quelle scène pour cette zone ?

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est quoi ces robots?


Il sert à construire les extracteurs pour gagner des ressources. Une sorte de VCS pour rester dans l'esprit Starcraft. Assez rapide, fragile, tu l'envoies explorer la carte et construire si tu trouves un coin qui s'y prête. Il y a l'équivalent chez les aliens mais sous forme organique.

----------


## tim987

> Très sympa ces screens, tu utilises quelle scène pour cette zone ?


 
Bretagne VFR de France VFR.

----------


## Sylvine

> Il sert à construire les extracteurs pour gagner des ressources. Une sorte de VCS pour rester dans l'esprit Starcraft. Assez rapide, fragile, tu l'envoies explorer la carte et construire si tu trouves un coin qui s'y prête. Il y a l'équivalent chez les aliens mais sous forme organique.


C'est plus les joueurs eux même qui construisent?

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est plus les joueurs eux même qui construisent?


Pas directement.

Tu as un centre de commandement comme avant :



Apparemment ils ont voulu augmenter le côté stratégique du commandant d'où les drônes. Voilà la vue qu'on a :



On crée autant de robots qu'on veut (c'est gratuit) d'ailleurs ça permet de pourrir une partie. Reste à les envoyer sur la map, construire les extracteurs ou autre :



Au fur et à mesure on améliore l'armurerie et on a accès à de nouvelles armes comme le lance-grenade :



La grenade est vraiment lente, je vois pas trop l'intérêt vu la rapidité des aliens.

----------


## Sylvine

> On crée autant de robots qu'on veut (c'est gratuit) d'ailleurs ça permet de pourrir une partie.


 ::O: 
Ouais, c'est spécial comme choix.
J'imagine que c'est juste pour la beta?




> La grenade est vraiment lente, je vois pas trop l'intérêt vu la rapidité des aliens.


Il me semble que dans le premier c'était plutôt pour nettoyer les conduits de ventilation et détruire les structures.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ouais, c'est spécial comme choix.
> J'imagine que c'est juste pour la beta?


Je sais pas. Le déroulement du jeu n'est pas le même pendant l'alpha. Par exemple les aliens peuvent tout de suite évoluer. Le but étant de tester, c'est normal. Pour les drones je ne sais pas du tout si ça restera comme ça. Qu'ils soient présents, certes ça change, mais ça renforce le parallèle avec la stratégie du commandant. La gratuité et l'absence de limite c'est surtout un problème pour le framerate. Je doute que ça reste quand même.




> Il me semble que dans le premier c'était plutôt pour nettoyer les conduits de ventilation et détruire les structures.


OK, j'ai pas joué au premier. Cela dit la grenade a une trajectoire en cloche très prononcée. Je sais pas trop comment ça va se passer. A voir. De toute façon c'est une alpha, ça risque de pas mal bouger.

----------


## ikarad

> Punaise bof bof les graphismes. Ils se sont chié dessus quelque part (les éclairages peut être), en plus des textures moyennes.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0d6...6704513776.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fd8...920ddc694b.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d25...a396f9ce97.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/acd...a118e1e8df.jpg
> ...


J'ai essayé la démo et j'ai trouvé ça nul. Graphismes moches digne d'un jeu moyen d'il y a 3 ans (même stranglehold est bien plus jolie) et encore j'ai désactivé les effets caméras qui pourrissent encore plus les graphismes. Le design dans la démo est quelconque et n'a pas de charme.
Les personnages sont ventriloques ce qui n'arrange rien. Même il y a 10 ans on faisait mieux.
La caméra qui bouge quand on se meut est chiante et donne mal à la tête.
Le gameplay est assez rigide tout comme le 1.
Bon au moins c'est fluide quoique l'intro du début à 30 i/s elle est pas très fluide et ça vient pas de ma machine.

----------


## Slayertom

On aime pas trop les taggueurs dans votre genre par chez nous.

----------


## petipatapon

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/264...d0b6e1ba7c.jpg


Graphiquement, c'est comment ? Parce que là, le résultat n'a pas l'air extraordinaire (enfin Blizzard n'a jamais été à la pointe au niveau technique, mais quand même en général niveau design ils assurent).  :tired:

----------


## Slayertom

Si tu veux jouer a Stacraft pour ses graphismes, passe ton chemin l'ami et surtout ne te retourne pas.

----------


## petipatapon

Certes, mais entre des graphismes à la Dwarf Fortress et ce qu'on attend d'une boîte telle que Activision/Blizzard (je veux dire une boîte qui a des moyens, rien à voir avec la qualité des jeux produits) en 2010, y'a de la marge.

----------


## Aghora

J'attends autre chose que des graphismes qui pètent de la part de Activision/Blizzard.

----------


## Okxyd

Nan mais on s'en fout d'avoir de beaux graphismes dans un RTS, surtout que plus tu mets d'effets next gen plus tu réduits tes ventes car tout le monde n'a pas la carte graphique pour les faire tourner, bref c'est comme Wow warcraft, diablo... comme tout les jeux Blizzard quoi, ça serait un non sens total de faire un jeu attendu par tout les joueurs de RTS si 10% seulement peuvent le faire tourner à 60 FPS en sachant que ce publique là est beaucoup plus attentif à la qualité de l'équilibrage qu'à l'aspect, c'est d'ailleurs pas pour rien que Warcraft III et Starcraft sont les 2 RTS multi les plus joués au monde.
Puis bon dans l'histoire Starcraft II est loin d'être degeu si on est pas une graphic whore.

----------


## Kamasa

De toute façon, vu qu'il faut plus d'une demi-décennie à Blizzard pour faire un jeu, ils ne pourront jamais être à la pointe de la technologie graphiquement. CQFD.

----------


## Morgoth

Il a intérêt à être bon leur jeu...

----------


## petipatapon

Non mais ça va merci, vous allez pas m'apprendre comment et pourquoi je dois aimer tel ou tel jeu  ::O: . Je sais très bien où réside l'intérêt de titres comme Warcraft III ou Starcraft II.

Mais pour moi, l'aspect visuel compte un minimum. Y'a pas que la beauté intérieure qui compte !  ::P: 

Au final, je voulais juste savoir à quoi ça ressemble, n'ayant jamais lu de preview ou quoi que ce soit concernant le jeu malgré le fait qu'il soit très attendu.

J'ai l'impression d'être un grand inconcompris.  ::'(:  Et d'être un peu HS.

----------


## Euklif

Euh... On évite les screens du jeu pour se taper une polémique dessus?
J'sais pas si on est vraiment gagnant dans l'affaire...



Spoiler Alert! 


Bien vu la fin ^^

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Il a intérêt à être bon leur jeu...



Bah...Starcraft1, tu l'as trouvé bon?


Ça répond a ta question.

----------


## Morgoth

> Bah...Starcraft1, tu l'as trouvé bon?
> 
> 
> Ça répond a ta question.


 Jamais joué.  Je faisais référence à la durée du développement.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Punaose même pas un screen de starcraft 2
 ::mellow::

----------


## Morgoth

Si, la page d'avant.  ::P:

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Si, la page d'avant.


 ::o: 

En miniature j'ai cru à un screen du 1er. Sans vouloir troller, hein.

----------


## L'invité

> En miniature j'ai cru à un screen du 1er. Sans vouloir troller, hein.


Pareil.  ::mellow::

----------


## Slayertom

L'ambiance de la campagne solo est vraiment excellente et vaut a elle seul l'achat du jeu (le multi de la beta m'avait gonflé et j'hésitais a l'acheter a cause de ça).

----------


## znokiss

On s'en FOUT de Starcraft II, VOGGLE, on veut des SCREENS !
Merci.

----------


## JudaGrumme

De Starcraft 2 ? :znowannabe:

----------


## lokideath

> En miniature j'ai cru à un screen du 1er. Sans vouloir troller, hein.


 ::O: 
Je suis en train de faire le 1 (par encore touché à la suite), et pareil. Je me demandais pourquoi ca parlais du 2 ensuite. Putain l'arnaque  ::ninja::  ::P: 


Edit : mon image de Starcraft :

----------


## touriste

Nooooon, ca commence..

----------


## Nicouse

> En miniature j'ai cru à un screen du 1er. Sans vouloir troller, hein.


Pareil que L'invité  ::o:

----------


## Euklif

Relançons ce beau topic sur le rail puisque mon chat a définitivement décidé de m'empêcher de jouer en s'allongeant sur cette si belle souris qui est la mienne. Fin, quand il la laisse sur le bureau...
Donc revoici du Red Orchestra avec un sauvetage in extremis de notre ami tankiste, un duel de regard, l'inconvénient pour les bourrins des fusils à un coup mis au grand jour ainsi qu'une mise à mort. Et comme je suis gentil, j'en ai profité pour finir sur une session qu'on pourrait intituler "je te vois". Ne me remercier pas, c'est gratuit.

----------


## clemphenix

Un ptit rts d'antan :


Une pyramide en construction, faut toujours qu'il y en ai pour faire les malins.


La machine a fric avec le quartier "chic" au turnover terrible.


L'industrie lourde et son bidonville.


L'ennemi qui attaque toujours au même endroit, ca aide pour la défense.


La pyramide est enfin finie mais on peut même pas l'admirer en entier.

----------


## Pluton



----------


## lokideath

> Un ptit rts d'antan :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fb6...6e9a54c224.jpg
> Une pyramide en construction, faut toujours qu'il y en ai pour faire les malins.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b0c...35cb40d575.jpg
> La machine a fric avec le quartier "chic" au turnover terrible.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/858...0708412499.jpg
> ...


Han le fourbe qui se construit des rangées de temples !  ::o: 
Bon ok je faisais pareil...

----------


## Averto

> Han le fourbe qui se construit des rangées de temples ! 
> Bon ok je faisais pareil...


Bon sang que ce jeu était bon... avec "Zeus" aussi, j'y passais des heures... et je pleurais de ne rien trouvé d'aussi bien depuis... Et un beau jour, j'ai découvert Anno 1404  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Grokararma

> http://imgur.com/c9iV6l.jpg
> 
> http://imgur.com/cMtDwl.jpg
> 
> http://imgur.com/NKnkIl.jpg
> 
> http://imgur.com/cEM5Zl.jpg
> 
> http://imgur.com/XjAKRl.jpg


L'ambiance me rappelle 'achement Risen; plus que Gothic3.  ::wub::

----------


## Okxyd

Sont classes tes screens Euklif, moi quand je fais des screens de RO c'est moche.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Il suffisait de demander.  ::):

----------


## Shapa

> Il suffisait de demander. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fb8...2a9387c2dc.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e51...caa33027d8.jpg


On a dit Starcraft 2 pas 1 :trollusé:

----------


## edenwars

Mon starcraft(II)à moi il me parle d'aventureeeeeeeeeeeeee.



Meurs infâme  dictateur 




Appelez  les pompiers....

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Anonyme2016

Ça y est c'est partit  ::|: .

----------


## Morgoth

La cinématique donne envie,  ::o: 

le jeu par contre...

----------


## edenwars

Le jeu il poutre.....Je le garantie.

----------


## Jean Pale

Il est JP approved.  :B):

----------


## Sk-flown

Toute façon c'est pas des screens qui vont rendre justice a l'animation et aux petits détails qui se dégagent en live.

----------


## Az'

Ne faites jamais confiance à un canard qui tiens une carte bancaire dans son bec.  :tired:

----------


## edenwars

> Ne faites jamais confiance à un canard qui tiens une carte bancaire dans son bec.


 :tired:  Ouai c'est vrai..... ::(:

----------


## touriste

Vite, vite une screen d'un autre jeu

Beuh.. je testais juste mon nouveau joujou (rail gun powa).

----------


## edenwars

Touss touss...d'la merde ton jeu

----------


## jujupatate

Map : Hunter's Life

----------


## Hazazel

> Il suffisait de demander. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fb8...2a9387c2dc.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e51...caa33027d8.jpg


Le gars en gros plan sur ton deuxième screen m'a directement fait penser à Forest Witaker dans Battlefield Earth  :^_^:

----------


## Sylvine

> Ça y est c'est partit .


J'ai pensé exactement la même chose (au mot près) juste au moment où j'ai lu ton message!  ::lol:: 

Enfin, plutôt  ::|:  en fait...

Quoique, là ça va, je pense que la grosse vague va arriver un peu après, avec un nombre important de screens extrait de cinématiques, alors que c'est pas forcement très intéressant vu que tout le monde à les mêmes cinématiques (mais en même le jeu en lui même est pas forcément assez beau pour mériter un screen  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Shub Lasouris

En même temps Starcraft 2 c'est un peu THE grosse sortie de l'été, je vois pas en quoi c'est choquant que des gens l'achètent et postent des screens sur le topic approprié. 
Si c'est pas assez élitiste pour vous, vous allez pleurer sur un autre topic quoi.

----------


## edenwars

Y en a qui préfèrent mettre des screens de navions  ::P: h34r: 
Et là ça choque personne hein?  ::(:

----------


## Glinglin

Bon ben, Starcraft 2 :

----------


## Setzer

> Y en a qui préfèrent mettre des screens de navions h34r: 
> Et là ça choque personne hein?


Nan.

----------


## edenwars

> Nan.



Ouai bah ça devrait,c'est une honte mon bon monsieur  :tired:

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Y en a qui préfèrent mettre des screens de navions h34r: 
> Et là ça choque personne hein?


100 screens de IL2 en 800x600 de Morgoth seront toujours plus intéressant que les posts des pleureuses qui ne postent jamais mais se permettent de casser les burnes parce que ya trop de screens selon eux du jeu auquel beaucoup de monde joue à un moment donné, sur ce topic en tout cas.

----------


## edenwars

Vous voulez parler de moi manant?

Si c'est le cas,les critiques des screens de n'avions,c'est pour embêter les copaings,ils font ce qu'ils veulent,du moment que c'est sur pc et pas sur ces bouses infâmes paddés.....



En garde.  :tired:

----------


## Setzer

::siffle:: 

(il-2 1946)

----------


## edenwars

Mais il est en feu ton n'avion,il faut le détruire et vite....

----------


## Sylvine

> En même temps Starcraft 2 c'est un peu THE grosse sortie de l'été, je vois pas en quoi c'est choquant que des gens l'achètent et postent des screens sur le topic approprié. 
> Si c'est pas assez élitiste pour vous, vous allez pleurer sur un autre topic quoi.


Rien à battre que ça soit grand publique ou je sais pas quoi, c'est juste que comme chaque grosse sortie on va être submergés de screenshots, plus ou moins identiques, jusqu'à la nausée.

----------


## mrFish

> Bon ben, Starcraft 2 :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7da...55f097c4d1.jpg


 ::wub::

----------


## edenwars

Ah chiale pas,c'est temporaire tous ça.




Mes unités grandissent sous mes yeux ébahis....

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Rien à battre que ça soit grand publique ou je sais pas quoi, c'est juste que comme chaque grosse sortie on va être submergés de screenshots, plus ou moins identiques, jusqu'à la nausée.


Mais punaise le principe tu topic c'est de poster des screens de jeux auxquels, en général, on est en train de jouer (oui c'est plus facile de jouer pour prendre des screens).
Starcraft II sort, ya je sais pas combien de personnes qui vont l'acheter ici, ça va screener, normal, point barre. Les gens vont pas jouer à des jeux dont les screens sont rares ici juste pour dire "je suis un vrai rebelz moi je joue pas aux mêmes jeux que la plèbe". Et enfin on va pas foutre des quotas, si untel a envie de poster son screen il le fait, ça emmerde personne.

----------


## Okxyd

> Rien à battre que ça soit grand publique ou je sais pas quoi, c'est juste que comme chaque grosse sortie on va être submergés de screenshots, plus ou moins identiques, jusqu'à la nausée.


  Il y a des choses plus grave dans la vie comme les retour windows ou les moteurs de recherche qui installent leurs fuckin toolbar dans ton navigateur dès que tu télécharges un Freeware ! Pute !

----------


## La Mimolette

+1 Shub.
Chacun affiche ce qu'il veut, va checker ce topic dans 2 mois, tu auras des screens ad nauseam de Brinks et tutti quanti.
Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age, IL2, Tropico, Anno, Batman, Company of Heroes (à une époque), voilà les jeux qu'on a eu en grosse quantité, et c'est passé, donc laissez chaque coincoin poser son petit moment de gloire sur SC2.

----------


## Sk-flown

Chacun ses goûts, moi je préfère les screens de SC2 plutôt que de jeux de bagnoles ou de TPS génériques.

----------


## Sylvine

> Les gens vont pas jouer à des jeux dont les screens sont rares ici juste pour dire "je suis un vrai rebelz moi je joue pas aux mêmes jeux que la plèbe".


Nan, mais ils pourraient se dire "Tiens, ça ça déjà été posté 500 fois, je vais m'abstenir."

Ça fait 2 fois de suite que tu essaye de me faire passer pour un espèce de teubé élitiste en interprétant mes propos de travers, alors que c'est bien le genre de truc que je combat le plus ardemment sur ce forum.

Mais bon, bref, on va pas refaire le débat une nouvelle fois sinon je vais encore poster 500 fois le même screen et je vais me faire bannir.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Mais à la limite les goûts de chacun on s'en balance les burnes contre le mur dans ce topic, ça devrait même pas faire débat.
J'essaie de pas de te faire passer pour un teubé élitiste, on parle de jeux vidéo, ça serait triste. Mais bon t'as toujours les mêmes commentaires sur ce topic dès qu'il y a un grosse sortie.
Tu pourrais aussi te dire "tiens le jeu a l'air pas mal, il est attendu, il va se vendre ici, ils vont sûrement vouloir se faire plaiz sur le topic des screens". Ca dure une semaine et après on a un peu de tout comme d'hab. Et puis ça a le mérite d'en convaincre certains d'acheter ou de se remettre à des jeux c'est pas un mal.

J'édite ici pour pas polluer davantage: la phrase que tu as cité n'était évidemment pas en rapport avec toi mais avec le post juste avant.
RE-EDIT: ah bah t'as viré le message, mon édit ne veut plus rien dire  :Emo:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Mais à la limite les goûts de chacun on s'en balance les burnes contre le mur dans ce topic, ça devrait même pas faire débat.


Mais d'ailleurs on s'en balance les burnes. Regarde les posts de MetalDestroyer, hé ben personne ne l'a banni.  ::o: 

Bon et poru serter sand le juset : *TGV AI* (je vous laisse remettre les lettres dans l'ordre que vous préférez)






> Ben c'est un tord


Un quoi ?  :tired:

----------


## Sk-flown

> Mais d'ailleurs on s'en balance les burnes. Regarde les posts de MetalDestroyer, hé ben personne ne l'a banni.


Ben c'est un tord, s'il y a bien un sujet qui permetrait le retour de la peine de mort, c'est bien le goûts de certains sur ce forums.

 :tired:

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Ben c'est un tord, s'il y a bien un sujet qui permetrait le retour de la peine de mort, c'est bien le goûts de certains sur ce forums.


Mouais pas sur ce topic dans la mesure où le design de la grande majorité des jeux vidéo c'est gros nichons/explosions/sang qui gicle/voitures.
Si tu fous la peine de mort pour mauvais goût tu provoques un holocauste.

----------


## Gibero

*MASS EFFECT 2*



mon Shepard  :B):

----------


## Froyok

> Ben c'est un tord, s'il y a bien un sujet qui permetrait le retour de la peine de mort, c'est bien le goûts de certains sur ce forums.


Je suis toujours vivant, et je remercie le président Boulon.
Tu peux être sur que je ne voterais pas pour toi.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Le topic des screenshots où il y en a qui râlent parce qu'il y a des screenshots...

J'aurais tout vu...  ::O:

----------


## Say hello

Je propose une nouvelle mode, poster un screen 1 mois après sa prise.

Du coup on inonderait quand même le topic avec les screen du même jeu, mais un bon petit moment après sa sortie, frustration garantie!  ::): 





> Le topic où *Sylvine* râle ...
> 
> J'*ai déjà vu*...


Fixed.

----------


## Erkin_

Une grotte ciel ouvert.

----------


## Jean Pale

> Bon ben, Starcraft 2 :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7da...55f097c4d1.jpg


Mais c'est pas des conneries en plus !  ::o:   ::love::

----------


## Kamasa

> Mais c'est pas des conneries en plus !


Quoi ?! C'est pas une blague ?!
Blizzard fait dans la proctologie maintenant ?  :tired:

----------


## KiwiX

> Le topic des screenshots où il y en a qui râlent parce qu'il y a des screenshots...


_"Welcome... to the screenshots thread"._ Un grand classique qui se répète à chaque sortie "importante". Suffit de s'en cogner profondément et de continuer à poster des screenshots  :;):

----------


## NeoOoeN

> Nan, mais ils pourraient se dire "Tiens, ça ça déjà été posté 500 fois, je vais m'abstenir."


En même temps la plupart ici ont une vie -j'espère pour eux- et ne squatte pas toutes les heures le forum comme certains. Donc bon en 5 ou 6 jours où tu ne viens pas ici voir les nouveaux screens, t'as peut être pas envie de te taper toutes les pages que t'as zappé depuis ta dernière visite et faire attention à ne pas poster un screen doublon.

Non ?

----------


## Kamasa

C'est vrai que là il y a du laisser-aller.
A l'époque de la sortie de Call of Prypiat on avait déjà eut droit à des screenshots à n'en plus finir, et pourtant c'était les mêmes que la version bêta (ou la release) Ukrainienne.

----------


## ziltoïd

Je le redis à chaque fois mais je préfère des screen de Starcraft II que des screen de Dragon Age ou Mass Effect qui me "spoil" (même si c'est minime, ça reste du "spoil").

----------


## chenoir

> En même temps la plupart ici ont une vie -j'espère pour eux- et ne squatte pas toutes les heures le forum comme certains. Donc bon en 5 ou 6 jours où tu ne viens pas ici voir les nouveaux screens, t'as peut être pas envie de te taper toutes les pages que t'as zappé depuis ta dernière visite et faire attention à ne pas poster un screen doublon.
> 
> Non ?


Moi chuis en vacances et je squatte le forum 2 à 3h par jour. Mais je suis un geek architecte célibataire, donc hors catégorie.

Et le reste du temps je fais du béton.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f95...286e235a43.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> (il-2 1946)


Un La-5 français...  :tired:

----------


## chenoir

Je vois pas ce qui te chose. Le LA-5 est un très bel appareil qui aurait mérité d'être français  ::rolleyes:: .

Et puis c'est toujours mieux qu'un Ka-50 aux couleurs américaines (saloperie d'agresseurs. Rendez moi mon Ka-50).

----------


## Nicouse

Amis de la contemplation, bonne nuit  ::wub::

----------


## L'invité

Bonne nuit gros!  :Cigare:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Je vois pas ce qui te chose. Le LA-5 est un très bel appareil qui aurait mérité d'être français .
> 
> Et puis c'est toujours mieux qu'un Ka-50 aux couleurs américaines (saloperie d'agresseurs. Rendez moi mon Ka-50).


C'est pas le La-5 avec les cocardes qui me choque*, c'est le côté improbable et même pas uchronique de la chose.

*Entre 1945 et 1946, les Yak-3 du Neuneu ont porté la cocarde durant leur bref séjour en France.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Mon starcraft(II)à moi il me parle d'aventureeeeeeeeeeeeee.
> 
> 
> 
> Meurs infâme  dictateur 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/280...7c912b9c15.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


C'est marrant parce que, sans les animation on dirait vraiment des screens du 1 qui est sortie quand déjà???

----------


## Jean Pale

Faut arrêter la mauvaise foi hein.

Starcraft 1 c'est ça :

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Faut arrêter la mauvaise foi hein.
> 
> Starcraft 1 c'est ça :
> 
> http://3dzone.bg/dynamic/gdb/game/28...nal/297418.jpg
> 
> http://www.gameogre.com/reviewdirect.../StarCraft.jpg


La deuxième c'est le 2? Non mais sinon je pense que c'est les animations qui font toute la différence. Je trouve pas ça innovant, et là dessus personne ne peut me contredire. Mais j'achèterai surement, j'aime bien les RTS oldschool et je suis sur que Starcraft 2 sera super léché et tout et tout. Maintenant entre Eugen system qui se casse le cul à faire un RTS innovant et super intéressant et Blizzard qui nous recycle la soupe... Juste à voir sur ce forum le nombre de messages sur le fil de S2 et sur celui de RUSE, ben voilà quoi.... Comme quoi l'innovation ne paie pas...

---------- Post ajouté à 01h03 ----------




> Ne faites jamais confiance à un canard qui tiens une carte bancaire dans son bec.


c'est pas un (signe) cygne?

----------


## Morgoth

En fait SC2 c'est le remake 3D du 1 quoi. Façon Serious Sam ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Az'

C'est pareil. Les mobs de l'irl se ressemblent tous.  ::|: 

 :tired:

----------


## Jean Pale

> La deuxième c'est le 2?


Non, le 1.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Non, le 1.


Nan sans déc' !  ::o:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Un p'tit Jim Raynor



Et Tychus son pote de 20 ans

----------


## Algent

> Mais c'est pas des conneries en plus !


Ouaip c'est une borne d'arcade dans le jeu, pas simple d'ailleurs  ::P: .


The laser DRILL  ::wub:: :

Avec tir manuel mouhahaha.

Le début de la mini-campagne protoss:

----------


## KiwiX

Pour les spoilers, merci de ne pas afficher les images mais de mettre seulement les liens  ::):

----------


## jujupatate

Fly !


'Splosion!


Oui oui on parle bien d'un bateau


Fly!


La mission de Cacao

----------


## hommedumatch

*Starcraft 2* - This is Sparta !

Comment arrêter une grosse armée (13glings+8roachs) dans un espace étroit.

Et clore une partie avec cinq pauv' mutalisks.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

C'est quand même super moche. Super proche du sol aussi.

----------


## Caparzo

Je pense qu'il y aurait pu avoir un effort sur l'interface quand même parceque là elle me semble vraiment grosse. La rendre plus petite et rajouté des effets de transparence aurait était plus judicieux.

----------


## MemoryCard

"C'est moche", "la cam' est trop près du sol", "c'est pareil que le 1", "l'interface est trop grosse"...
En une page on a refait 2 ans de débat sur le jeu, trobien  ::lol:: 
 ::zzz::

----------


## BrandonHeat



----------


## Setzer

> Un La-5 français...



Ouais ouais je sais bien, ca m'a choqué aussi, c'est dans le bundle de campagnes de l'armée française sur C6, a priori ils ont compensé l'absence de dewoitine 520 par des La5 ou des curtis 75, et vu que le La5 est plus agréable à piloter  ::rolleyes:: 

C'est comme sur certaines campagnes comme le big show qui ont été faite avant les cartes custom de la manche et qui du coup reproduisent les mission de clostermann au dessus des cotes norvégiennes.

----------


## tim987

Parceque ça fait longtemps qu'il n'y a pas eu d'avions (que fait Morgoth!).

Mon tout "nouveau" Jetstream 41 de PMDG, de l'aviation pure et dure.

 

Premières minutes dans le cockpit, moteurs éteints, aéroport de Nice. Euh... :tired: 

 

...30 minutes après avoir fait un tour sur le manuel en PDF, j'ai enfin allumé les moteurs, je peux enfin rouler, direction la piste 4.



Je m'aligne sur la piste, régle mes volets, je commence à lancer les moteurs jusqu'à 50% et...




...Et merde.  ::|:  , j'aurais même pas fait 1 mètre.

----------


## Acteon

:^_^:  Tu sais ou t'as merdé?

----------


## Okxyd

L'intérieur est super bien modélisé en tout cas.

----------


## Carpette@LLN

Ouf, un peu de changement dans ce topic, enfin !

Quand je suis parti hier aprèm, c'est comme d'hab', plein de put... de screens d'avions jusqu'à en gerber.

Aujourd'hui, je reviens, et il y a du SC2 pour changer un peu. 

Franchement, vous devriez être contents, les gars !  :^_^: 

Mais il faut reconnaître, au vu des screens, que les images fixes ne rendent vraiment pas hommage au rendu global. En tous les cas, pour avoir joué à la bêta, je peux dire qu'en mouvement c'est bien plus biô.

Et non, désolé, je suis sur ma machine du boulot, donc j'ai pas de screen sous la main...  ::sad::

----------


## Crashy

A propos de Zanzarah, c'est dingue il a pas trop mal vieilli ce petit jeu. Je n'y avait pas touché à l'époque, il vaut quoi avec du recul?

----------


## Ghadzoeux

2 screenshots de Starcraft 2 (qui spoilent un peu)


Regardez la texture bizarre en forme de visage...


Et sur celui-ci on distingue deux yeux façons crâne et des dents.

----------


## tim987

> Tu sais ou t'as merdé?


Je suppute avoir trop poussé mes moteurs au décollage. Je referais tentative plus tard pour voir si c'est bien ça.  :tired:

----------


## cereeee

> Je suppute avoir trop poussé mes moteurs au décollage. Je referais tentative plus tard pour voir si c'est bien ça.


vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv*aller full throttle!*VVVVROAAAAAAAAAApufpufpuf......
"Et meeeeeeeeeer...!"

----------


## chenoir

En même temps c'est une turbine, ca et ca fait depuis la seconde guerre mondiale que les turbines ne prennent pas feu quand on les pousse trop vite en régime. Enfin normalement. T'as bien débranché l'APU?

----------


## Ormindo

C'est marrant, les gros bonhommes de Starcraft II me font penser à des Space Marines. Mais dès qu'ils combattent, on se rend compte qu'ils sont des trucs très moches avec des bras sur-dimensionnés. Du coup, je préfère Dawn of War...

----------


## Dark Fread

> C'est marrant, les gros bonhommes de Starcraft II me font penser à des Space Marines. Mais dès qu'ils combattent, *on se rend compte qu'ils sont des trucs très moches avec des bras sur-dimensionnés. Du coup, je préfère Dawn of War*...


J'ai du mal à saisir ta logique de raisonnement.  ::ninja::

----------


## sun tzu

*Choc biologique II* 


C'est reparti comme en 40  :;): 

 ::P: h34r:

----------


## tim987

> En même temps c'est une turbine, ca et ca fait depuis la seconde guerre mondiale que les turbines ne prennent pas feu quand on les pousse trop vite en régime. Enfin normalement. T'as bien débranché l'APU?


Ouaip, je pense. Il faut que je réessaye pour voir si c'est vraiment une question de poussée. Tiens, allez hop, je lâche Starcraft II pour vérifier ça.  ::):

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Call of Duty 2.



Désinstallé à la campagne anglaise.
N'empêche il a de beaux restes.

----------


## Sylvine

> *Zanzarah, rien ne va*


  Ça m'intrigue, c'est quoi comme type de jeu?

----------


## Aghora

> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/d/8/8/a/2/th...ee5e119582.jpg
> Et sur celui-ci on distingue deux yeux façons crâne et des dents.


Un petit visage sur la droite aussi, avec un oeil droit recouvert par le bâtiment.

----------


## Morgoth

Bon, je sais que ça vous manquait, un peu d'IL-2 pour changer :

Décollage sous les bombes :



Une série explosions et débris certifiée :











Sûrement une balle anti-française :

----------


## Tien 12

Petite chasse fructueuse, pour ce début d'après-midi.

Premier animal, un mâle de 94 kg, abattu à 62,6 m:


Deuxième, une femelle de 76 kg, distance de 68 m:


Troisième, une femelle (encore) de 71,6 kg à 48 m:

----------


## Tien 12

Chasse, suite:

Quatrième, une femelle (il y en a beaucoup plus que de mâle) de 47 kg, abattu à bout portant. Saurez-vous la voir ?



Deux autres screens d'une session précédente.

D'abord une jolie biche qu'il m'a fallu achever (désolé, on est obligé de confirmer les kills):


Et, depuis la dernière maj, on voit tous les animaux. J'ai donc croiser un dindons (que j'ai pas eu le reflexe de prendre) et un grosse femelle de 268 kg qu'il m'a été impossible d'abattre. Un message annonce qu'on a pas la "license to kill":

----------


## Jasoncarthes

monstre  ::XD::

----------


## Le Glaude

> monstre


Il à tuééééé la mamaaaaan de Baaaambiiiiiiiiii.  :Emo: 

T'as pas de cœur.

----------


## Morgoth

Bon chasseur / mauvais chasseur ?

----------


## tim987

> En même temps c'est une turbine, ca et ca fait depuis la seconde guerre mondiale que les turbines ne prennent pas feu quand on les pousse trop vite en régime. Enfin normalement. T'as bien débranché l'APU?


 
Bon, ben c'était bien la poussée un peu trop violente pour les moteurs...du coup, il m'a fallu une longueure de piste d'un A380 pour décoller en y allant prudemment. Puis, une fois en asencion, j'ai eu la mauvaise idée de rentrer mes volets un peu trop tôt, perte de stabilité, crash direct à 200m de la piste  ::O: .

 C'est clairement pas un avion de fiotte et faut que j'abandonne tout les "reflexes" des avions de base de FSX, rien que le manuel "d'initiation" fait 98 pages..si on attaque le "vrai" manuel d'utilisateur, c'est 598 pages  ::O: .

----------


## Tien 12

N'empêche que je trouve ce jeu assez reposant. Avec un petit 5.1, on se croit vraiment dans les bois. Les seuls bruit qu'on entend sont ceux de insectes qui vole, le vent dans les arbres, les cris des animaux, et l'herbe et les branches sous les pas. La seule musique, c'est le menu et la confirmation de kill.

----------


## Antitan

Ralala, je suis tout confus!
D'un côté, c'est mieux qu'il fasse ça qu'en vrai, et d'un autre côté, je comprends pas pourquoi ça devrait me perturber plus que de tuer des humains à la chaîne dans les jeux...mais le fait est que ça me dérangerait d'achever une biche dans son jeu  ::P: 
Hmm faut que je fasse une introspection moi...

----------


## Tien 12

C'est sur que c'est pas plaisant de devoir viser à la lunette du fusil (impossible de tirer sans ça) un animal qui se trouve à 2 mètres de soi. Ils aurait d'ailleurs pu mettre un couteaux ou une piqure euthanasiante. Car le but de cette action, reste quand même le fait de ne pas faire souffrir l'animal, et donc d'abréger ses souffrances.

----------


## Grokararma

Nan, mais la biche a les yeux tout humide en te voyant arriver...  ::cry:: 
Et en plus, elle a pas essayé avant de dézinguer toute ta compagnie avec une MG42. :^_^: 
D'où l'empathie!

----------


## Lucaxor

> Ralala, je suis tout confus!
> D'un côté, c'est mieux qu'il fasse ça qu'en vrai, et d'un autre côté, je comprends pas pourquoi ça devrait me perturber plus que de tuer des humains à la chaîne dans les jeux...mais le fait est que ça me dérangerait d'achever une biche dans son jeu 
> Hmm faut que je fasse une introspection moi...


C'est marrant j'ai eu la même impression que toi pendant les 30 premières secondes.
Pour être honnête dans les premiers temps j'étais tellement mauvais que c'était plutôt "The baladeur en forêt". 
Puis bon, tu te dis que c'est cool, ça satisfait tes plus bas instincts (parce que la traque à l'aube, dans la brume avec les bruits de la nature, c'est quand même tripant) avec des pixels et même pas des pixels humains.

----------


## Tien 12

Et puis la biche en civet, c'est délicieux :miam:

----------


## Morgoth

Suite :

Un beau cockpit de cracheur de feu s'il en est :



Comment faire les idiots en réseau, atterrir sur le sommet d'une montagne :



Celle au premier plan :



Ça passe ou ça passe d'ailleurs :



Encore une victoire de canard :



Suis la lumière Jean-Barnabé :

----------


## Antitan

Ouais, en fait, je pense que cela revient à tuer "de sang froid" une entité qui ne t'as rien demandé. Voire, qui est supposée être capable de te manifester un attachement (sans verser dans l'anthropomorphisme). J'ai beaucoup moins de mal à tuer dans un jeu, si on me traque, car c'est de la self défense. Mais dans ce jeu, se taper des biches, ça me paraît plus "gratuit". Attention, je critique pas, c'est un simple jeu. J'essaie juste d'analyser ce qui me dérangerait. Mais bon, c'est pas le sujet du topic.

----------


## Hereticus

Faut que j'installe ce jeu de chasse ...

mouahaha

HAHAHA

MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha...

----------


## Tien 12

Oui, mais là, c'est pour chasser du gibier.
D'ailleurs, c'est assez étrange, je n'aime pas trop les chasseurs (dans la vraie vie).
Et puis ma copine y joue, donc j'ai droit.

D'ailleurs, pour arrêter le HS, voici le topic ou ça parle du jeu, avec de joli screenshoot de ce qu'a apporté la dernière maj:
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...ghlight=hunter

Edit: j'ai d'ailleurs reçu un mail du garde chasse au sujet d'un animal que j'ai blessé, mais pas retrouvé:




> Doc here. I heard you had a bit of trouble finding an animal you winged out there...
> 
> It's vital that if you injure an animal you find it and do not allow it to suffer!
> 
> Make sure you get to it and make sure you confirm the kill with your HunterMate.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Suite :
> 
> Un beau cockpit de cracheur de feu s'il en est :
> 
> http://uppix.net/7/d/8/a23a024e7861f...677ba82ftt.jpg
> 
> Comment faire les idiots en réseau, atterrir sur le sommet d'une montagne :
> 
> http://uppix.net/b/3/8/10c0cb565b8b5...bd52cf7dtt.jpg
> ...


Vous en avez pas marre de coller des cocardes françaises sur tous vos chasseurs.  :tired: 



 :^_^:

----------


## Olipro

> N'empêche que je trouve ce jeu assez reposant. Avec un petit 5.1, on se croit vraiment dans les bois. Les seuls bruit qu'on entend sont ceux de insectes qui vole, le vent dans les arbres, les cris des animaux, et l'herbe et les branches sous les pas. La seule musique, c'est le menu et la confirmation de kill.


D'ailleurs il faudrait virer les indicateurs dynamiques (glows autour des crottes etc) pour n'avoir à jouer qu'avec l'environnement et aucune aide. Ce serait le pied  ::wub::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Les seuls bruit qu'on entend sont ceux de insectes qui vole, le vent dans les arbres, les cris des animaux, et l'herbe et les branches sous les pas.


_"Faut avoir une âme de poète pour être chasseur ?
-Oh putain ouais, c'est esssentiel !"_

----------


## Morgoth

> Vous en avez pas marre de coller des cocardes françaises sur tous vos chasseurs.


C'est quand je joue sur l'internet 2.0.  ::ninja::

----------


## Say hello

> Ouais, en fait, je pense que cela revient à tuer "de sang froid" une entité qui ne t'as rien demandé. Voire, qui est supposée être capable de te manifester un attachement (sans verser dans l'anthropomorphisme). J'ai beaucoup moins de mal à tuer dans un jeu, si on me traque, car c'est de la self défense. Mais dans ce jeu, se taper des biches, ça me paraît plus "gratuit". Attention, je critique pas, c'est un simple jeu. J'essaie juste d'analyser ce qui me dérangerait. Mais bon, c'est pas le sujet du topic.


Je te demande rien dans TF2, ça t'empêche pas de me coller un poignard entre les épaules.  :tired:

----------


## Euklif

> Ça m'intrigue, c'est quoi comme type de jeu?


Pareil. Si quelqu'un a des infos sur ce Zanzarah...




> Sont classes tes screens Euklif, moi quand je fais des screens de RO c'est moche.


Merci. Mais RO, c'est toujours beau. Et je peux remercier mon chat qui m'incite à passer en spectateur en couvant généreusement mon souris de sa graisse (parce que je joue comme ça pendant un moment mais je finis toujours par craquer et arrêter). Puis l'absence totale de hud aide pas mal aussi, même si on y perd pas mal d'info utile qui oblige à faire beaucoup plus attention (ce qui est pas plus mal dans mon cas). Et puisqu'on en parle, voila d'autres screens que j'avais pas encore mis pour raisons diverses :

----------


## Strife

Zanzarah est un jeu dans le style pokemon, tu joues le rôle d'une jeune fille qui va se balader dans un monde onirique. Elle doit capturer des fées qui devront ce battre contre les fées des autres "dresseurs".

----------


## Morgoth

Pedobear.  ::ninja::

----------


## Az'

Après s'être refais HL² avec le nouveau Source, il est temps d'attaquer Ep1. C'est arrivé au bon moment, je comptais me le refaire une dixième fois juste avant la màj  ::lol:: 
1920*1080, tàf.

----------


## Slayertom

Petite bataille aérienne qui tourne malheureusement entre notre défaveur (faut dire a 4VS5, on s'y attendait).

----------


## ziltoïd

c'est flashy :discostu:.

----------


## Froyok

HL2Ep1 : la musique, ce bleu, j'adore le coeur en fusion de la citadelle.
Ça fait partie de mes passage préféré dans la saga d'half-life.

----------


## sun tzu

Choc biologique II

Sympa le clin d’œil  :;): 


J'adore les petits speech dans ce passage la :

----------


## Strife

> http://dog.fpsbanana.com/ico/sprays/...r_watching.png


Sur ce coup je ne suis pas ::huh:: .
Qu'ai-je fait?

----------


## Okxyd

> Sur ce coup je ne suis pas.
> Qu'ai-je fait?


Tu as juste lu le commentaire d'un pervers à l'esprit mal tourné  ::P:  (de rien pour le pléonasme).

----------


## Strife

Ouf! Merci de me rassurer! :^_^:

----------


## ducon

> Sur ce coup je ne suis pas.
> Qu'ai-je fait?


Rien, mais tu as sûrement lu la charte, toi.  :;):

----------


## Say hello

> Petite bataille aérienne qui tourne malheureusement entre notre défaveur (faut dire a 4VS5, on s'y attendait).
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/46b...5f2c8c2b45.jpg


Des Zerg dans Ruse..

Oh wait, it's a trap!  :tired:

----------


## mrFish

> Des Zerg dans Ruse..
> 
> Oh wait, it's a trap!


C'est des Protoss. Noob. :nelson:

----------


## Tien 12

Bambi n'était qu'endormit en fait, je l'ai retrouvé plus loin...


Mais bon, y a aussi des zolis paysages:

----------


## Say hello

> C'est des Protoss. Noob. :nelson:


J'ai du mal à lire les micro timbres postaux sur mon écran géant. :connard:

----------


## Okxyd

Arrêtez de mettre des screens de Bambi dans une lunette de visée  :Emo:  ! Le pauvre il ne vous a rien fait ! Allez plutôt tuer ces salopards de communistes, d'islamistes et de nazis  mais touchez pas aux pitits zanimaux !

----------


## war-p

> [...] communistes [...]


Toi tu vas pas sur le channel de lock on sur mumble... 'Foiré de capitaliste  ::P:

----------


## Glinglin

Starcraft 2 pour changer un peu :

J'ai pris ma revanche sur ce connard de porte-nefs (bon 'faut dire que j'suis nul à ce genre de jeu) :



Niveau suivant : les Zergs 



Dès qu'on tue une bestiole (des... scourge, je me rappelle plus de leur nom en vf), elle envoie des glaviots partout.



Ces deux saloperies ont eu ma peau au final :

----------


## dunadan

> Bambi n'était qu'endormit en fait, je l'ai retrouvé plus loin...


Cette expression dans les yeux de l'animal ..  ::cry::

----------


## ziltoïd

Réalisme mec  :Cigare: .

----------


## Elidjah

Je le trouve pas mal graphiquement (faut le voir bouger, faut dire). Vivement Diablo III

----------


## touriste

Vite une autre screen de Stalker Call of Pripyat - que je viens de finir - pour oublier staragnagna2.

Petite séance d'escalade avec pour récompense : une jolie vue et des trousses de soin :

----------


## Nicouse

Et voilà Rime Age fini avec un ultime clin d'oeil à la suite, Riven  ::ninja::

----------


## Say hello

> Vite une autre screen de Stalker Call of Pripyat - que je viens de finir - pour oublier staragnagna2.
> 
> Petite séance d'escalade avec pour récompense : une jolie vue et des trousses de soin :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/73a...6f40d5c717.jpg


Ça manque de Dx11.  :Cigare:

----------


## --Lourd--

Nuit noire, merci les nvg  ::o:

----------


## Le Glaude

> Vite une autre screen de Stalker Call of Pripyat - que je viens de finir - pour oublier staragnagna2.
> 
> Petite séance d'escalade avec pour récompense : une jolie vue et des trousses de soin :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/73a...6f40d5c717.jpg




Spoiler Alert! 


Une jolie vue, des trousses de soin, et surtout une PKM gratos dans l'appartement juste en face sur ton screen.  ::ninja::

----------


## Hereticus

> http://dog.fpsbanana.com/ico/sprays/...r_watching.png


C'est quoi en fait le délire de cet ours qu'on voit partout ? C'est un ours pédophile ?  ::O:

----------


## Lennyroquai

Peu importe le délire sur pédobear... c'est interdit par la modération.
Ce qui veut dire qu'on devrait la voir débarquer très prochainement si Az n'édite pas son post

----------


## Dark Fread

> C'est quoi en fait le délire de cet ours qu'on voit partout ? C'est un ours pédophile ?


Oui.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedobear
...

*G*rosse *T*ranche d'*A*bruti *4*




Ils sont parmi nous ! Les taxis nous envahissent §§§ FUYEZ §§§

 ::O:

----------


## Say hello

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4cb...bf20309146.jpg


Balançoire?  ::P:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Balançoire?


Nan, thèse de physique expérimentale ; _étude comparative de l'intéressante rigidité structurelle d'une rame de métro en relation avec le coefficient de déformation d'une camionnette._

----------


## chenoir

> Vite une autre screen de Stalker Call of Pripyat - que je viens de finir - pour oublier staragnagna2.
> 
> Petite séance d'escalade avec pour récompense : une jolie vue et des trousses de soin :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/73a...6f40d5c717.jpg



Call of Pripyat est quand même le jeu qui favorise le plus l'exploration. Et rien que pour ca il vaut le détour.

N'empêche je me rappelle la galère que ca a été pour monter jusque la, mais ca a aussi été un vrai bonheur d'atteindre le sommet.

----------


## ducon

Doom 2 + Speed of Doom :

map16 le début


map16 passage secret


map16 le cœur


map16 le même après avoir tué Keen

----------


## mrFish

*Zeno Clash*











 ::wub::

----------


## Pelomar

> Bambi n'était qu'endormit en fait, je l'ai retrouvé plus loin...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/afd...7d01a33da1.jpg


Je veux bien un screen après que t'ai pressé la détente  ::ninja::

----------


## war-p

Mais, non t'as pas capté, il a vu bambi avant de se faire shooter par celui-ci!

----------


## M.Rick75

*Taarrcraft the preums*



*Laracraft the deusse*
En test avec un pass invité.
Les screens c'est vraiment le début du début, ainsi qu'une partie en escarmouche avec les Zguègues histoire de recouvrir la map de creep.



 

 

*Sam & Max saison 2* version boite avec la trad.
C'est vraiment la poilade.
Je l'ai installé 2 fois au départ (en français et en anglais) mais au final les voix frenchy sont si biens (et la traduction d'un très bon niveau) que je ne l'ai lancé en VO que pour faire des comparaisons ou pour voir comment était la blague originale à certains moments.

----------


## Morgoth

> Je veux bien un screen après que t'ai pressé la détente


Indicatif !  ::o:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> *Zeno Clash*
> 
> http://uppix.net/4/a/0/54839333a36f7...10b91d85tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/3/8/2/d03cec04fbcb9...f1586d55tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/4/7/0e7e1d8201473...46f84e92tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/a/1/2/25d42d6153109...22847476tt.jpg
> ...


Un jeu plein de défaut, mais on ne pourra jamais lui enlevé son âme et son parti pris artistique (dans les graphismes surtout).

---------- Post ajouté à 15h23 ----------




> Doom 2 + Speed of Doom :
> 
> map16 le début
> http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__...ap16-start.png
> 
> map16 passage secret
> http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/__...p16-secret.png
> 
> map16 le cœur
> ...


Un jeu parfait sans défaut.  ::):

----------


## Pelomar

> Mais, non t'as pas capté, il a vu bambi avant de se faire shooter par celui-ci!


 :^_^: 

Bambi - now with laser eyes !

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Starcraft 2 pour changer un peu :
> 
> J'ai pris ma revanche sur


C'est rigolo, j'ai vraiment envie de pas aimer ce S2, mais ce petit shoot them up, je trouve que ça fait parti des petits trucs en plus de BliBli, on sent qu'il y a de l'amour dans le jeu.

En fait c'est un RTS old school sinon, mais je ne pense que ce soit un défaut, il sera surement mien bientôt.

----------


## Le Glaude

> C'est rigolo, *j'ai vraiment envie de pas aimer ce S2*, mais ce petit shoot them up, je trouve que ça fait parti des petits trucs en plus de BliBli, on sent qu'il y a de l'amour dans le jeu.
> 
> En fait c'est un RTS old school sinon, mais je ne pense que ce soit un défaut, *il sera surement mien bientôt*.


 :tired:  ::O:

----------


## znokiss

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=10373

----------


## Lassal

Quelques screens de mes jeux du moments :

Tout d'abord un des plus chouettes MMORPG, qui n'a malheureusement pas eu le succès escompté : (Pirate Of The Burning Sea)


Un autre MMORPG qui reste une référence quand à la durée de vie de certain de ses bugs : (Age Of Conan)



Encore un MMORPG mais qui lui navigue toujours et encore sur la vague du succès modeste : (Eve Online)



Pour faire un peu comme tout le monde depuis quelques jours... (Starcraft II)

----------


## yggdrahsil

Avec les NOMS ça serait mieux  ::|:

----------


## BrandonHeat

> A propos de Zanzarah, c'est dingue il a pas trop mal vieilli ce petit jeu. Je n'y avait pas touché à l'époque, i*l vaut quoi avec du recul*?


Pas grand chose malheureusement.J'étais vraiment content de l'avoir enfin trouvé d'occasion chez le quincailler du coin,la tête encore pleine de souvenirs d'un test dans un mag de l'époque (il avait récolté 17/20)_ou_ je n'avais pas encore de pc.
Je m'attendais à un jeu ouvert,mélangeant plusieurs aspects,dont le pokémon-like aurait été le moindre.

Mais au contraire,les combats de fées sont incessants,pas vraiment palpitants,et le monde de Zanzarah que je pensais pouvoir fouler sans contrainte,se révèle être composé de pleins de petites zones auxquelles on accède par des chargements,certes courts,mais c'est suffisant pour hacher le rythme,sans compter les trop nombreux combats comme je l'ai déjà dis.
Comme si cela ne suffisait pas,l'héroïne se déplace avec une lenteur exaspérante. 

Ça devient donc très rapidement répétitif,agaçant,et puis c'est niais,je suis un grand gamins et je suis toujours attiré par ce genre de jeu,mais la le scénario est encore plus absent que dans un pokemon de ce que j'en ai vu,ca peut plaire aux petits,mais pour ceux qui recherchent quelque chose un minimum consistant,c'est pas vraiment ça.
Reste tout de même les musiques et les graphs,irréprochables.





> Ça m'intrigue, c'est quoi comme type de jeu?


Un pokemon-like.Tu captures des fées,tu les fais leveller,tu fais des quêtes,récupères des items,comme dans tout RPG.Les combats de fées en revanche,c'est du quake-like,tu atterris dans un petit niveau,tu as ta jauge de santé et de mana(faut faire gaffe car on ne peut pas se revigorer en plein combat).Tu balances tes sorts en appuyant longuement sur le bouton gauche de la souris,lorsque l'indicateur autour du viseur devient bleu,tu relâches.Plus tu appuies longuement,plus le sort est puissant.

----------


## Euklif

> Avec les NOMS ça serait mieux


MMORPG, MMORPG, MMORPG et pour faire un peu comme tout le monde. C'est pourtant clair non?

----------


## yggdrahsil

> MMORPG, MMORPG, MMORPG et pour faire un peu comme tout le monde. C'est pourtant clair non?


Quoi, tu veux dire qu'il existe un jeu dans lequel tu peux piloter un bateau, des vaisseaux spatiaux et te promener dans des paysages magnifiques ? :naïf:

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> MMORPG, MMORPG, MMORPG et pour faire un peu comme tout le monde. C'est pourtant clair non?


Bah non.

C'est triste de devoir sans arrêt demander le nom des jeux... on ne connait pas forcement tout nous.  ::(:

----------


## Az'

Le meilleur moment c'est quand il nous dit que l'un d'entre eux est méconnu... Tu m'étonne si on ne peut pas connaître le jeu  :^_^:

----------


## ducon

OK Lassal et Euklif, la prochaine fois je vous balance des copies d’écran d’obscurs WAD pour Doom2, bien trituré en plus.

----------


## Euklif

Rassurez moi... Vous me prenez quand même pas au premier degré? Si?

----------


## ducon

Si. Et je vais poster un truc bien chelou.

----------


## touriste

T'as sign' est déjà bien chelou  :tired:

----------


## Euklif

> Si.


Mais comment c'est possible ça?! Je demande pas de se rappeler que j'ai toujours précisé les titres ou que je fais aussi souvent partie des râleurs mais je dis quand même qu'mmorpg est un titre clair...

Bon, et puisqu'on est quand même sur le topic des screenshots, voila un peu de Dark Messiah. Oui, ils trainent depuis un bout sur le pc...
Âme sensible, s'abstenir de regarder les deux dernières *se cache*.

----------


## gimiz

Ma première contrib sur le topic  ::): 







La fumée volumétrique ça tue sa môman !

(et ses FPS si on a pas une machine de guerre  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Morgoth

Y'en avait déjà dans FEAR lors de certains passages. Ca rend effectivement incroyablement bien mais ouais, faut le PC derrière.  ::ninja:: 

Je vous laisse, j'ai FEAR à réinstaller. :D

----------


## Logan

Metro 2033, il est moche. Heureusement qu'il y a Minecraft.

----------


## ducon

> Mais comment c'est possible ça?! Je demande pas de se rappeler que j'ai toujours précisé les titres ou que je fais aussi souvent partie des râleurs mais je dis quand même qu'mmorpg est un titre clair...


Toi aussi tu m’as pris au sérieux.  ::wacko::

----------


## mrFish

> Avec les NOMS ça serait mieux


Pirates of the Burning Sea (mmorpg + pirates dans google)
Age of Conan (barbare + poitrine + bug + mmorpg dans google)
EvE Online (espace + mmorpg)
StarCraft II (site:http://forum.canardpc.com topic screenshots + espace + marine + bonhommes)  ::ninja::

----------


## Dark Fread

> Pirates of the Burning Sea (mmorpg + pirates dans google)
> Age of Conan (barbare + poitrine + bug + mmorpg dans google)
> EvE Online (espace + mmorpg)
> StarCraft II (site:http://forum.canardpc.com topic screenshots + espace + marine + bonhommes)


Nan mais en fait c'est une sorte de règle de préciser les noms, peu importe qu'on trouve facilement avec Google ou non.  ::):

----------


## Logan

La guirlande (+2 contre les créatures), l'arme ultime pour dézinguer du Zerg.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Qu'on trouve facilement le jeu en cherchant sur google, ok. Mais ça ne confirme pas que c'est bel et bien ce jeu là. Il y a des jeux qui se ressemblent quand même pas mal.

Donc merci de préciser le nom du jeu à chaque fois, c'tout !  ::(:

----------


## Erkin_

Je les attends ces putains de zombies.  :Cigare:

----------


## Morgoth

Ça va, tu joues à un jeu en accord avec ton OS. :D

----------


## Genchou

> La guirlande (+2 contre les créatures), l'arme ultime pour dézinguer du Zerg.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f59...95e7b77727.jpg


C'est marrant, les zergs sont pas des espèces d'insectoïdes ? Si c'est le cas, moi j'aurais plutôt imaginé un squelette extérieur chitineux.

----------


## Okxyd

:^_^: 



 :Cigare:

----------


## Olipro

> Je les attends ces putains de zombies. 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9dc...0c2fb33328.jpg


Terrible !
Fais des aqueducs aussi, et des passerelles, plein !  :Bave:

----------


## Clear_strelok

*Hachday Time.*

----------


## Morgoth

Arfhhgniii gngn hihihi zzjzjzqkqkqkalla psqfqsfjqsf  :Bave:

----------


## Marty

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/90f...b414c6f191.jpg


Faut quand même être sacrément con pour regarder un escalier de si prés.

----------


## Clear_strelok

En fait le mec avait un Bug de pathfinding vu que le mod A.I addition l'empêche de " pousser " d'autres PNJ ou le joueur.  ::):

----------


## Dark Fread

> Faut quand même être sacrément con pour regarder un escalier de si prés.


Ben non, il contrôle que la HD, c'est pas du pipeau.

----------


## Marty

> Ben non, il contrôle que la HD, c'est pas du pipeau.


 :^_^: 
J'attends son rapport "Qualité et aspect graphique de l'escalier rouillé" avec impatience.

----------


## Apokteino

> *Hachday Time.* 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/52d...3238a0d5ff.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4d6...afc42a0d60.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/acb...46d8ecb6f0.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c23...086a6ca264.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a19...4f7b7f258b.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cd3...7307f7b555.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/90f...b414c6f191.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/db9...846f370159.jpg


SoC, CS, Cop ? Quel mod ? 

C'est beau.  :Bave: 




> Je les attends ces putains de zombies. 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9dc...0c2fb33328.jpg


On peut le choper à combien ce petit jeu (éou), à moins qu'il ne soit gratuit ?

----------


## Elidjah

Chaudement recommandé aux fans de RPG teutons (Risen et consorts quoi)

----------


## Marty

> SoC, CS, Cop ? Quel mod ? 
> 
> C'est beau.


Ca n'engage que moi mais les cailloux sur la dernière, je les trouves très moche.  ::O: 
Mais le reste est super classe, surtout les intérieurs.

----------


## Slayertom

> Faut quand même être sacrément con pour regarder un escalier de si prés.


Tu a pas compris, il attend qu'un gars descende et il lui chope les pieds !

----------


## KaMy

> On peut le choper à combien ce petit jeu (éou), à moins qu'il ne soit gratuit ?


C'est 10 euroboules et par ici.

----------


## Erkin_

> On peut le choper à combien ce petit jeu (éou), à moins qu'il ne soit gratuit ?


Ce n'est pas un petit jeu, c'est un grand jeu !  :Bave: 
Comme dit Kamy, il est a 10 euro tant qu'il est en alpha, il risque de passer en beta dans moins de 3 semaines et donc passer à 15 euro.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Faut quand même être sacrément con pour regarder un escalier de si prés.


Il boude.

----------


## Wiltjay

> Ce n'est pas un petit jeu, c'est un grand jeu ! 
> Comme dit Kamy, il est a 10 euro tant qu'il est en alpha, il risque de passer en beta dans moins de 3 semaines et donc passer à 15 euro.



J'ai cru lire qu'on avait un "50% off" avec l'alpha, j'en ai déduit qu'il passerait donc à 20 à un moment donné (mais peut être que je me trompe^^).

Sinon super ton Blockhaus Erkin, impressionant! (on sont les cannons de 88?  ::P:  )

----------


## Lassal

> Pirates of the Burning Sea (mmorpg + pirates dans google)
> Age of Conan (barbare + poitrine + bug + mmorpg dans google)
> EvE Online (espace + mmorpg)
> StarCraft II (site:http://forum.canardpc.com topic screenshots + espace + marine + bonhommes)


Merci pour les précision et désolé de ne pas l'avoir fait moi même.
Et oui je confirme mrFish a tout bon.

----------


## Acteon

> J'ai cru lire qu'on avait un "50% off" avec l'alpha, j'en ai déduit qu'il passerait donc à 20 à un moment donné (mais peut être que je me trompe^^).
> 
> Sinon super ton Blockhaus Erkin, impressionant! (on sont les cannons de 88?  )


Ouais 15 a la beta et 20 a la release.

----------


## Valenco

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/022...f8e4a5e3fc.jpg[/url]
> 
> Chaudement recommandé aux fans de RPG teutons (Risen et consorts quoi)


 ::wub::

----------


## Okxyd

Minecraft la première nuit !

Coup de cul je tombe directement sur un bon spot ! ( ça n'est pas un expression, je tombe vraiment  ::sad:: ).


Je construis mon repere au dessus de ce lac de lave mais je me fais ataquer par un salopard de squelette, heureusement le con se jette dans la lave ! (notez qu'il ne me reste qu'un seul coeur).



Construction de mon escalier me ramenant à la surface.

----------


## Dorakz

Je crois que je vais céder à l'achat de Minecraft, merci  ::sad::

----------


## gimiz

Pareil  ::cry::

----------


## Ivan Joukov

C'est une épidémie  ::O:

----------


## Okxyd

Bah avec le survival multi qui s'annonce vous ne le regretterez pas  :;):  !

----------


## Ormindo

J'ai testé Minecraft sur leur site... J'en ai presque pleuré. C'est super et ça marche sur mon ordi, MIRAAAACLE. Il me le faut, c'est excellent !

----------


## gimiz

> Pareil


Bon ben ça y est je l'ai acheté; j'ai bien fait de me faire un compte paypal y'a peu  :;):

----------


## Hereticus

J'ai testé un peu la démo browser de minecraft , je comprends pas votre addiction .. c'est marrant 5 minutes mais bon .. 10$ pour faire des constructions de bloques j'aime autant m'acheter gothic 2 sur steam.

----------


## Okxyd

> J'ai testé un peu la démo browser de minecraft , je comprends pas votre addiction .. c'est marrant 5 minutes mais bon .. 10$ pour faire des constructions de bloques j'aime autant m'acheter gothic 2 sur steam.


C'est parce que t'as autant de créativité qu'une moule cuite et que t'as pas testé le survival manant !

----------


## Hereticus

> C'est parce que t'as autant de créativité qu'une moule cuite et que t'as pas testé le survival manant !


Il est testable gratuitement le survival ?

----------


## Apokteino

Minecraft, le concept à la foi simple et puissant !

HS

Première difficulté, j'ai pas trouver dans le menu principal du jeu l'option pour crée son monde, le mode éditorial quoi.

HS/

----------


## jef_13

Allez petite contribution avec un jeu qui n'a jamais du passer ici.

Crash time 3 , soit l'adaptation en jeu d'alerte cobra.

Testé dans cpc avec un petit 8/10 c'est un jeu de caisse sympa a la gta mais avec aucune phase a pied. 
Le petit truc c'est la ville plus typé européenne avec rond point etc.. plus sympa que les artères longilignes d'un gta.


[IMG][/IMG]








Voila comment on arrête les voleurs, en les bloquant. Y a aussi des missions courses classiques, d'autres où faut récupérer des caisses pour des voleurs.
Il est aussi possible de tirer en conduisant aussi , faut que je fasse un screen de ca d'ailleurs.
Bon petit jeu sympa a pas cher.

----------


## Pelomar

Ca a l'air cool en effet.
La conduite est bien ? Y a beaucoup de bagnoles dispo ?

----------


## gripoil

> Ca a l'air cool en effet.
> La conduite est bien ? Y a beaucoup de bagnoles dispo ?


Le jeu me tentais alors j'ai testé la démo mais quelque chose m'a vachement bloqué. Peut être la conduite, mais surtout un côté très cheap dans l'enchainement des choses. J'captais pas trop ce que j'foutais, mais j'ai testé le truc à la va vite.

En tous cas les screens de me donne envie de réessayer.

----------


## Ormindo

Mes premiers bidules :

Une maison


Dans cette maison, un escalier vers le sous-sol


Dans ce sous-sol, un lit et un puits


Dans ce puits, un passage secret...


Hors du passage secret, un escalier...


Et voilà, je suis sortit de cette petite colline faite-maison.

----------


## Frigok

Nice cabane  ::ninja::

----------


## Ormindo

Je sais, ça merdouille un peu. Patience.

Edit : C'est bon, merci d'aller une page en arrière pour voir plein de cubes.

----------


## Morgoth

> Mes premiers bidules :
> 
> Une maison
> http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/8255/housezc.png
> 
> Dans cette maison, un escalier vers le sous-sol
> http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/258/stairs.png
> 
> Dans ce sous-sol, un lit et un puits
> ...


Je vois que ce jeu tourne sous Win98. Bien, je commençais à désespérer.  ::sad::

----------


## Erkin_

> J'ai testé Minecraft sur leur site... J'en ai presque pleuré. C'est super et ça marche sur mon ordi, MIRAAAACLE. Il me le faut, c'est excellent !


Attention, le mode survival pompe bien plus que le mode classic.

----------


## Manu Le Troll

Ceci dit ça tourne très bien sur mon laptop pourri.

----------


## Ormindo

Non, c'est XP. J'utilise juste un logiciel pour utiliser le moins de ressources possibles (graphismes de base, etc...)

----------


## Morgoth

Bon, faut croire que j'ai semblé trop sérieux.  ::ninja::

----------


## jef_13

> Ca a l'air cool en effet.
> La conduite est bien ? Y a beaucoup de bagnoles dispo ?


Franchement j'adore la conduite, c'est nettement plus crédible qu'un gta 4, du niveau d'un midnight club los angeles qui est pas mal. Assez arcade ce qu'il faut, moi qui fait beaucoup de simu auto c'est le genre de jeu qui me détend tout en restant "crédible".

Niveau caisse faut les débloquer avec les missions ou les missions de vols mais y a du beau monde avec quelques porsches aux sons mélodieux.  ::wub:: 

je l'ai choppé y a quelques mois sur steam a 15€, doit y avoir moyen de le trouver pour moins encore.

----------


## Hereticus

Et ça consiste en quoi le mode survival de minecraft par rapport au classic ?

----------


## Sao

T'auras tes réponses là : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=37861

----------


## DarzgL

Des environnements colorés :


Du backstab :



Du sniping :


Et enfin et surtout, Grande Bonté, la cité covenante :

----------


## Marty

::o: 
Alors là par contre, c'était vraiment plus beau dans mon souvenir (Xbox) !
Sans titre, j'aurais dit que c'était le 1, et encore...

----------


## Sylvine

Ah, le plus mauvais des 3!
(bon, j'ai pas testé ODST encore)




> Alors là par contre, c'était vraiment plus beau dans mon souvenir (Xbox) !
> Sans titre, j'aurais dit que c'était le 1, et encore...


Ba sur un écran de télé les défauts sautent moins aux yeux, mais même pour l'époque et pour la console, il était pas forcément super beau.


Mais par contre c'est dingue, je reconnais rien du tout.

----------


## DarzgL

> Alors là par contre, c'était vraiment plus beau dans mon souvenir (Xbox) !
> Sans titre, j'aurais dit que c'était le 1, et encore...


Nos magnifiques écrans de PC révèlent nombre de défauts que nos vieilles tévés cathodiques cachaient.

---------- Post ajouté à 17h12 ----------




> Ah, le plus mauvais des 3!
> (bon, j'ai pas testé ODST encore)


Il serait temps qu'il sorte sur PC ce Halo 3  :tired: 
Ce sera sans doute moche, mais dans Halo c'est l'histoire qui est importante  ::ninja:: 
non mais c'est vrai en plus.

----------


## Marty

> Nos magnifiques écrans de PC révèlent nombre de défauts que nos vieilles tévés cathodiques cachaient.





> Ba sur un écran de télé les défauts sautent moins aux yeux, mais même pour l'époque et pour la console, il était pas forcément super beau.
> 
> 
> Mais par contre c'est dingue, je reconnais rien du tout.


Ok.
J'y ai pas jouer depuis 2004 (année de sa sortie) mais je crois me souvenir assez bien du passage sur les premiers screens. On suit en chemin dans les rocailles et on arrive ensuite à l'ascenseur pour monter dans le vaisseau mère non ?

----------


## DarzgL

> Ok.
> J'y ai pas jouer depuis 2004 (année de sa sortie) mais je crois me souvenir assez bien du passage sur les premiers screens. On suit en chemin dans les rocailles et on arrive ensuite à l'ascenseur pour monter dans le vaisseau mère non ?


Je crois que tu mélanges le 1 et le 2, ce dont tu parles doit être le niveau du Truth and Reconciliation dans le 1. :mecquiarefait5foishalo1pc:

----------


## Sylvine

Ouais, le 1 je m'en souviens parfaitement, en détail.
Là je reconnais pas du tout les niveaux.
Faut dire que les screens sont pris dans des endroits assez exigus, on voit pas grand chose (oui, c'est un reproche!).

----------


## clence

> Allez petite contribution avec un jeu qui n'a jamais du passer ici.
> 
> Crash time 3 , soit l'adaptation en jeu d'alerte cobra.
> 
> Testé dans cpc avec un petit 8/10 c'est un jeu de caisse sympa a la gta mais avec aucune phase a pied. 
> Le petit truc c'est la ville plus typé européenne avec rond point etc.. plus sympa que les artères longilignes d'un gta.
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f52...c9045a6e61.jpg
> ...


Marrant quand j'ai vu les deux premiers screens je me suis dit "tain ça fait trop banlieue est-allemande réhabilitée" et effectivement en googlant le nom du jeu j'ai appris que la série dont est adaptée le jeu se passe à Berlin  :^_^: 

Il me faut ce jeu. J'espère qu'il y a des voitures vertes marquées POLIZEI  :tired:

----------


## Okxyd

Punaise je commence à trouver ça beau, c'est grave docteur ? 


Bon après un peu d'exploration dehors je tombe sur cette grotte 




L'entrée, bon déjà c'est profond ça commence bien 



Un riviere souterraine, oh oui ça commence très très bien  :Bave:  !



Un embranchement, apparemment ça descend super profond.



Un deuxieme riviere souterraine... bon je sens que je vais m'installer ici !


En plus la devanture de la grotte est plutôt pas mal

----------


## grouf

C'est quand même assez incroyable Minecraft.. D'un côté c'est complètement à la rue graphiquement (sisi, des gros blocs carrés avec des textures de 10 pixels, dites pas que c'est "trop next-gen que même ma PS3 elle galère a le faire tourner)"
Et d'un autre côté: purée qu'est ce que c'est classe! *_*

Je crois que je vais finir par craquer... genre dans pas longtemps... genre maintenant...

----------


## Sylvine

Y'a une démo de Mincraft, que je puisse tester et me rendre compte que j'aime pas?

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Bah pas avec le mode "je découvre un monde vide avec plein de trucs classes générés procéduralement et j'y fais ma vie" qui est en train de tous nous faire sortir la CB.

 Je me retiens encore mais je sais pas si ça va durer  ::P: 

EDIT : ça aura duré 20 minutes  ::P:

----------


## grouf

Je me suis dit exactement la même chose... et j'ai aimé ^^'

http://minecraft.net/
Le Minecraft Classic est jouable gratuitement directement dans le navigateur, aussi bien en solo qu'en multi.
Minecraft Alpha, faut payer... (mais là, on a accès à beaucoup plus de choses)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Il serait temps qu'il sorte sur PC ce Halo 3 
> Ce sera sans doute moche, mais dans Halo c'est l'histoire qui est importante 
> non mais c'est vrai en plus.


Halo 3 n'est pas moche et est nettement plus jolie qu'Halo 2 et heureusement. ODST est encore mieux foutu. Par contre, le gameplay est un poil molasson bien que super nerveux en fonction des persos qu'on incarne.

----------


## Okxyd

Il y la version creative sur le site qui est gratos, il y a également un serveur coincoin (toutes les infos sur le thread en question), là c'est l'alpha solo du mode surival qui est payante (10 euros).

Sinon mon escalier en cours de création:

----------


## Morgoth

Ça me laisse complétement froid.

Pourtant je me laisse facilement tenter par tout et n'importe-quoi mais là, j'ai beau chercher je vois pas trop.  :tired:

----------


## Killiox

Pourquoi MineCraft me fais beaucoup penser au jeu de Motion-Twin: "Kube" ?

----------


## jujupatate

Moi j'ai pas le temps de jouer à Minecraft   :Emo: 

Sinon :







*Censuré*




Même pas peur (enfin presque)

----------


## Okxyd

> Ça me laisse complétement froid.
> 
> Pourtant je me laisse facilement tenter par tout et n'importe-quoi mais là, j'ai beau chercher je vois pas trop.


Je me suis dis exactement la même chose il y a 4 jours...

----------


## Morgoth

Condemned.  :Bave: 

Quel pied ce jeu.

Y'a toujours le bug des ombres avec les nvidia ?

Faudrait que je le finisse.  ::P: 

---------- Post ajouté à 19h41 ----------




> Je me suis dis exactement la même chose il y a 4 jours...


C'est pas gourmand ?

Je suis limité niveau PC...  ::siffle:: 

Si oui je te donne une réponse dans 4 jours.

----------


## Erkin_

> Punaise je commence à trouver ça beau, c'est grave docteur ?


Bah c'est beau ! C'est un des rares jeux où je m'arrête pour contempler le paysage généré, regarder le soleil se coucher, etc.
Il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir des textures détaillées et des effets top kikoo pour bien être immergé dans un jeu, d'ailleurs les zombies me font bien peur.




> Allez petite contribution avec un jeu qui n'a jamais du passer ici.
> 
> Crash time 3 , soit l'adaptation en jeu d'alerte cobra.
> 
> Testé dans cpc avec un petit 8/10 c'est un jeu de caisse sympa a la gta mais avec aucune phase a pied. 
> Le petit truc c'est la ville plus typé européenne avec rond point etc.. plus sympa que les artères longilignes d'un gta.


Faut que je teste !  :Bave:

----------


## Tien 12

Je viens de tester vite fait... Mouais... C'est cool, y a un mode analyphe 3D... Youpi...

(Je parle de Minecraft...)

----------


## Okxyd

Bon allez dernier après j'arrête de spammer les screens de Minecraft.


Mon escalier enfin fini  :B): .

----------


## valval

Minecraft

Mon chez moi dans un endroit de rève.


Avec une vue magnifique.



Cliquez pour voir en plus grand  ::love::

----------


## Dark Fread

> Je viens de tester vite fait... Mouais... C'est cool, y a un mode analyphe 3D... Youpi...


Tu rigoles, mais il est pas mal du tout le rendu anaglyphe en plus  ::wub::

----------


## Tien 12

J'ai jamais dis le contraire, le rendu est bien... lui... re- ::sad:: .

----------


## Say hello

Je serais curieux de voir une adaptation de final fantasy 1 dans minecraf, pour la beauté du geste.  ::):

----------


## Arseur

Bon on redoutait la déferlante de screens de Starcraft, à une syllabe près on y était  ::o:

----------


## Olipro

Et on y gagne infiniment plus au change  ::love::

----------


## Clear_strelok

Pas pour les yeux  ::ninja::   ( oui le design du Minecraft est une réussite mais c'est moche techniquement désolé )

----------


## Acteon

> Bon allez dernier après j'arrête de spammer les screens de Minecraft.
> 
> 
> Mon escalier enfin fini .
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/698ccdc...db96c09bea.jpg


Ouais mais la faut sauter pour monter, alors qu'avec les dalles (craft de 3 blocs de pierre) tu montes sans sauter \o/

----------


## touriste

J'ai peur  :Emo:  

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Okxyd

> Ouais mais la faut sauter pour monter, alors qu'avec les dalles (craft de 3 blocs de pierre) tu montes sans sauter \o/ 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/369...e1c97957ec.jpg


Non c'est des vrais escaliers ! Tu peux les faire en bois ou en pierre avec une configuration des blocs comme celle ci (e wiki est en panne):

----------


## touriste

Là, j'ai pas capté. A la nuit tombée, les bêtes du coin sont visiblement venus se planquer chez moi. Je me demande si on peut faire des enclos..



edit: Sinon pour le craft, j'ai trouvé ce lien http://www.echidnatribe.org/Minecraf...ing.php#mining

----------


## Acteon

> Non c'est des vrais escaliers ! Tu peux les faire en bois ou en pierre avec une configuration des blocs comme celle ci (e wiki est en panne):
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/87b3a9d...5cdb2a6d1a.jpg


Ah oui autant pour moi, j'arrive jamais a les placer correctement  ::sad::

----------


## Erkin_

> J'ai peur  
> 
> http://<a href="http://tof.canardpc....22.jpg</a></a>


Ahah, pauvre toi, des squelettes blanc sur de la neige. Bonne nuit :D


Une mine bouillante


Et hop, une cascade ! J'ai balancé une poule de là haut, et quand je suis arrivé en bas, je l'ai vu débarquer devant moi, tout lentement au milieu de la cascade en battant des ailes  ::): 


Vision plus éloignée, en partant à la recherche de mon bateau qui a mystérieusement disparu alors qu'il était bloqué.
Encore une mauvaise blague des cochons.

----------


## Okxyd

Rah ces salopards de cochons ! D'ailleurs quelqu'un sait si ils ont des relations sexuelles ? Nan car j'en ferais volontiers un élevage, ça m'éviterait de courir la plaine lorsque je n'ai plus beaucoup de coeurs  ::|: .

----------


## touriste

Maintenant, c'est les vaches qui s'installent chez moi la nuit !






ps: Je cherche de l'eau pour ma piscine et du sable pour vitrifier mes fenetres mais je suis dans un monde de neige. Je crois que c'est foutu  :tired:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Ahah, pauvre toi, des squelettes blanc sur de la neige. Bonne nuit :D
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/452...8272220ba4.jpg
> Une mine bouillante
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8d6...62a5836d39.jpg
> Et hop, une cascade ! J'ai balancé une poule de là haut, et quand je suis arrivé en bas, je l'ai vu débarquer devant moi, tout lentement au milieu de la cascade en battant des ailes 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1b1...572639a384.jpg
> ...


Y'a une démo de vot' daube?

----------


## KaMy

> Y'a une démo de vot' daube?


http://www.minecraft.net/survivaltest/

Daysolay hs.

----------


## Jean Pale

Alliance of Valiant Arms  ::ninja:: 

Moment de repos.


Match de foot.


Et pour finir une session de prison break §

----------


## Froyok

*A*lien *V*ersus *A*lien ?  :tired:

----------


## Dark Fread

UncleBrix (nom perso), aussi connu sous le nom de UltraMassiveRavioli  :Cigare:  (nom plus ou moins généré par le jeu en attendant la validation de l'autre) est prêt pour l'aventure :



Par contre vous aurez rien d'autre, NDA toussa  :tired:

----------


## --Lourd--

Bratatatatatatatatata, 30mm dans ta gueule.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Bratatatatatatatatata, 30mm dans ta gueule.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/364...33a93ba741.jpg


Ben tu vois il est pas si mal le Ka-50 russe...  ::ninja:: 

 :^_^:

----------


## --Lourd--

> Ben tu vois il est pas si mal le Ka-50 russe...



Mais j'aime les Russes (surtout les filles, ah Elisa  ::wub:: )

Pardon je m'égare  ::P: h34r:

----------


## DarzgL

> Faut dire que les screens sont pris dans des endroits assez exigus, on voit pas grand chose (oui, c'est un reproche!).


Ben y'a pas tellement de possibilités à ce niveau, tous les endroits sont exigus, limitations techniques inside. Par ailleurs il y a toujours l'arme qui cache 1/4 de l'écran.

---------- Post ajouté à 13h19 ----------




> Alliance of Valiant Arms 
> 
> Moment de repos.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/945...2ea62b7933.jpg
> 
> Match de foot.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/418...c40912b577.jpg
> 
> Et pour finir une session de prison break §
> ...


Il marche chez toi ? Moi ça fait des semaines que j'ai des "invalid game version" au lancement, pourtant le jeu semble s'updater correctement.

----------


## KiwiX

> J'ai testé un peu la démo browser de minecraft , je comprends pas votre addiction .. c'est marrant 5 minutes mais bon .. 10$ pour faire des constructions de bloques j'aime autant m'acheter gothic 2 sur steam.


Je ne comprends pas le rapport entre Minecraft et Gothic 2. Les graphismes de chie dans les deux cas, peut-être ?

----------


## Okxyd

Pfff Crytek se la raconte avec sa gestion du feu, Minecraft le fait aussi:

----------


## Kenji-32

> Pfff Crytek se la raconte avec sa gestion du feu, Minecraft le fait aussi:


Ils jouent pas dans la même cour  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Marty

> Pfff Crytek se la raconte avec sa gestion du feu, Minecraft le fait aussi:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/c490c5c...1d4edd1989.jpg


On dirait presque un champignon atomique.  :B):

----------


## --Lourd--

pouet pouet

----------


## Ormindo

Je suis sur Minecraft depuis 9h du matin. Je fais une pause bouffe, je vois des cubes de partout...

----------


## Sylvine

> On dirait presque un champignon atomique.


En fait les graphismes sont tellement... tellement, qu'on verrait pas la différence.

----------


## Genchou

> Je suis sur Minecraft depuis 9h du matin. Je fais une pause bouffe, je vois des cubes de partout...


J'ai eu le même genre d'effet le jour où j'ai acheté Beat Hazard. En allant me coucher j'ai fait un "demi-rêve" super chelou où tout clignotait frénétiquement.

----------


## Dorak

Ouais ça arrive. Tu joues tellement à un truc, que tu te met à avoir de vieux délires, limite comme si t'avais une grosse fièvre.

----------


## Okxyd

Non ça n'arrive qu'à vous, personnelement hier soir j'ai trop joué à Minecraft (style 4-5h d'affilé) et j'ai rêvé que mon chien était pris en otage au fin fond de mon jardin par un taliban avec un couteau, et ça n'avait aucun rapport avec un sandbox à base de briques.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Bah.


Je me rappelle, une semaine après la sortie du premier L4D, alors que je passait toutes mes soirées et une bonne partie de mes nuits dessus avec les canards.

Un matin ma copine qui me dit :"J'ai super mal dormi, t'as pas arrêté de gueuler _Hunter! Hunter!_ en dormant"


 ::ninja::

----------


## Apokteino

> Bah.
> 
> 
> Je me rappelle, une semaine après la sortie du premier L4D, alors que je passait toutes mes soirées et une bonne partie de mes nuits dessus avec les canards.
> 
> Un matin ma copine qui me dit :"J'ai super mal dormi, t'as pas arrêté de gueuler _Hunter! Hunter!_ en dormant"



C'est ennuyeux ça !  ::):

----------


## Say hello

Ça aurait pu être pire, il aurait pu crier "Zoey! Zoey!".  ::ninja::

----------


## Okxyd

> Ça aurait pu être pire, il aurait pu crier "Zoey! Zoey!".


 :^_^:

----------


## Ethyls

Bordel, bande de...

Minecraft, j'avais jamais essayé. Je trouvais ça un peu trop moche pour que l'aspect "construction" puisse me séduire.

Et puis j'ai lancé le jeu.

Et puis bah, avec la musique sympa et la gueule que ça a une fois en mouvement (c'est quand même dix fois plus beau comme ça).... j'aime.

Je vous hais.

Cordialement.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Ça aurait pu être pire, il aurait pu crier "Zoey! Zoey!".


Il aurait surtout pu sauter sur sa copine en hurlant comme un dément.

----------


## Nightwrath

> pouet pouet 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c5f...a419a68046.jpg


Woah , t'as eu comment la ferrari ?

----------


## --Lourd--

> Woah , t'as eu comment la ferrari ?


http://www.nogripracing.com/forum/sh...d.php?t=209094

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Il aurait surtout pu sauter sur sa copine en hurlant comme un dément.


Elle m'aurait pris pour un Smoker  :Cigare: .

----------


## Nightwrath

> http://www.nogripracing.com/forum/sh...d.php?t=209094


Cool merci  :;):

----------


## Le Glaude

> Elle m'aurait pris pour un Smoker .


Tant que c'est pas un boomer.  ::ninja::

----------


## Apokteino

> Tant que c'est pas un boomer.


Ou un tendre et adorable Tank  ::ninja::

----------


## M.Rick75

*Sam & Max saison 2*







C'est marrant, je suis assez de ton avis, Flint.

----------


## schnak

C'est quoi cet espèce d'emo elfe de sang en arrière plan de ton 2nd screen ?!  :tired: 

J'imagine que c'est un clin d'oeil gras pour se foutre de WOW nan ?  ::P:

----------


## Strife

Non c'est juste un vampire dans le coup.

----------


## Dolcinni

Je me lance dans Alpha Protocol.
Plutôt que l'infiltration ou de foncer dans le tas, j'ai choisi un méthode d'approche bien particulière... LA DANSE !

----------


## Ashlook



----------


## Okxyd

Jean Pale est pas très bon.

----------


## Algent

La réplique  :^_^: :


Tychus review le thor:


Alma ?  ::sad:: :

(j'ai loupé le timing on voit des yeux rouges partout derrière l'enfant)

----------


## Lezardo

Half Life 2:



 


 
Cartel Auto une équipe motivé disponible 24/24:

----------


## Sylvine

Au premier plan, le chevalier des temps modernes et sa monture (qui commence à rendre l'âme).
A l'arrière plan, les vestiges des sociétés occidentales modernes trop cupides pour voir arriver leur propre destruction. Regardez, maintenant ils ont les pieds dans l'eau et ils sont texturés façon première Xbox.





Ce jeu oscille constamment entre le franchement beau et le carrément moche.

----------


## Jean Pale

Adrenaline Gamer 2.

Le retour de la meilleure arme du monde.


Décidément, manque plus que Dust2 et on a le triple combo.

----------


## Morgoth

Je me trompe ou la première image on dirait une carte d'UT99 ?

Sinon c'est le moteur Source ?

Parce que c'est super laid quand même.  :^_^:

----------


## Jean Pale

UT (tous) et Quake 3.

Oui c'est source, tu peux pas test j'imite mon idole.  :B):

----------


## Okxyd

> Parce que c'est super laid quand même.


De la part de quelqu'un qui nous asphixie avec des screens tout moches d'un jeu d'avion de 2001 (en low) je trouve la réflexion douteuse  :tired: .

----------


## Froyok

Non mais il a raison pour un fois : c'est vraiment laid.

----------


## Jean Pale

Tss tss que nenni. Vous êtes superficiels.  :Cigare:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Le retour de la meilleure arme du monde.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/4e2...0e3c4a0044.jpg


J'ai toujours trouvé que ce flingue ressemblait étrangement au Gravity Gun.  :tired:

----------


## Morgoth

> De la part de quelqu'un qui nous asphixie avec des screens tout moches d'un jeu d'avion de 2001 (en low) je trouve la réflexion douteuse .


Médium.

Et moi y'a pas d'effets d'escalier.

Et puis faut me comprendre, avec mon écran CRT ça rend bien (réellement, d'ailleurs ça me fait un choc quand je vois mes images avec un LCD).  :^_^:

----------


## Olipro

Partie d'Arrowhead entre canards, mission ravitaillement en nourriture de villages à travers un pays en guerre. On a rencontré des choses étranges en chemin

----------


## Canard WC

Le Topic des screen shoots, lol !
On a un screen par page au plus !

----------


## Morgoth

La tête à l'envers et l'envers à l'endroit :



Bien réussi mon coup là :



Ratage :



KF avant :



Et après :



Idem :





Pour vous, ma plus belle image de KF, prise au bon moment 8) :

----------


## Jean Pale

Et ça critique mes screen alors que ça joue à aliasing simulator.  :tired:

----------


## Morgoth

Ha je critiquais parce que je trouvais ça super laid pour du Source. Pas les images en elles-mêmes.

Et dans IL-2 y'a pas d'aliasing.  :Cigare:

----------


## Okxyd

Sur tes screens de KF on dirait un jeu avec une modélisation de 2004 accompagné de textures made in 1996  ::O: .

----------


## Nightwrath

Boah laissez le il joue sur un p2 350 et une ati rage pro  :tired:

----------


## Morgoth

Ouais. Alors que je faisais tourner le Mod à fond. Les deux-trois améliorations graphiques sont un poil abusées niveau ressources demandées...

Surtout qu'au final j'ai la version payante au minimum qui est effectivement supra moche tandis que le Mod tourne mieux en étant bien plus beau.  ::lol:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 18h01 ----------




> Boah laissez le il joue sur un p2 350 et une ati rage pro


Quand même pas.

----------


## Say hello

> Contrairement à certains je n'ai pas papa et maman, qui, après un lourd et long caprice plein de larmes, m'achètent une config qui le fait tourner à fond.


Ah j'ai connu ça, puis j'ai connu manger 2 repas sur 3 et bouffer de pâtes tout ça combiné à un job saisonnier, et le résultat est sensationnel.  :B): 











100v100  :Bave: 
(15fps jusqu'à ce que ça soit 50v50)


Par contre j'admire à moitié morgoth, vu que IL-2 ne monte pas à plus de 1400*1050 sur mon 22" 16:10 j'y suis allergique.

----------


## Silver

Après trois semaines de vacances, on retourne défendre une Cause Juste 2...

- Un scooter, un bazooka, c'est bon on est paré !


- On apprécie la vue après un circuit aérien bien corsé.


- Visite d'une sorte de grosse scierie.


- Oui, j'ai un bazooka mais j'aime travailler à l'explosif.


- Sur le toit du monde, le point le plus haut du jeu.


- Des airs d'Apocalypse Now.

----------


## Morgoth

> Par contre j'admire à moitié morgoth, vu que IL-2 ne monte pas à plus de 1400*1050 sur mon 22" 16:10 j'y suis allergique.


On peut régler manuellement la résolution dans le .ini du répertoire principal.

En même temps, quelle idée d'avoir des écrans aux résolutions farfelues.  ::ninja::

----------


## Say hello

1680*1050 c'est pas farfelues.  :tired:

----------


## Okxyd

> Après trois semaines de vacances, on retourne défendre une Cause Juste 2...
> 
> - Un scooter, un bazooka, c'est bon on est paré !
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0ff...51cdbb9392.jpg
> 
> - On apprécie la vue après un circuit aérien bien corsé.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/83f...3010e873fa.jpg
> 
> - Visite d'une sorte de grosse scierie.
> ...


La compression rend pas justice au jeu, j'ai été carrément bluffé en tout cas par la profondeur de champs et les paysages, par contre le gameplay mou et la physique en carton le rendent vite lassant.

----------


## Killy

> La compression rend pas justice au jeu, j'ai été carrément bluffé en tout cas par la profondeur de champs et les paysages, par contre le gameplay mou et la physique en carton le rendent vite lassant.


Je me disais "comment peut-il avoir une réputation de jeu aussi chiant avec des images aussi belles."
Tu viens de répondre  :Emo:

----------


## Setzer

> 1680*1050 c'est pas farfelues.



Non et c'est effectivement la résolution que j'utilise sur il-2.

----------


## La Mimolette

Hier soir j'étais en boite de nuits, je m'enmerdais sec avec mon déguisement de Stalker que personne n'a reconnu.
Heuresement cette rousse est venue me parler...


Puis gros trou noir...
Je me réveille le lendemain matin avec une affreuse geule de bois et des douleurs au zizi, l'endroit était désert...


Enfin presque. La fête à visiblement mal tourné pour ma copine Capucine, elle a du encore coller sa main au cul du mec d'une nana un peu violente et jalouse...

Cassos!

La suite asap!

----------


## Morgoth

> 1680*1050 c'est pas farfelues.


Pour moi qui suis habitué aux bons vieux écrans 4:3 (5:4 tout au plus) si.  ::P:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Tiens la page sixsixsix.

Je propose de ne mettre que des screens maléfiques.





*Overlord 2.*

----------


## tim987

C'est bien Overlord 2 ? Pas trop répétitif ? Ca me tente bien mais je ne sais pas trop à quoi m'attendre.

----------


## Okxyd

> C'est quoi le principe en fait? C'est celui qui est le plus pauvre et qui a le plus raté sa vie qui gagne c'est ça?


Toutafay, bienvenu dans le monde réel, tout le monde sait que les pauvres sont des idiots fainéants et les riches sont tous travailleurs et intelligents ! Bon si on passait à autre chose ?

Voici une grotte non illuminée dans Minecraft:

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> Toutafay, bienvenu dans le monde réel, tout le monde sait que les pauvres sont des idiots fainéants et les riches sont tous travailleurs et intelligents ! Bon si on passait à autre chose ?


Toi t'as tout compris :tired:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> C'est bien Overlord 2 ? Pas trop répétitif ? Ca me tente bien mais je ne sais pas trop à quoi m'attendre.


Très rigolo, mais ouais c'est un peu le même gameplay.
Mais très rigolo.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Tiens la page sixsixsix.
> 
> Je propose de ne mettre que des screens maléfiques.

----------


## Olipro

Il y a simplement des gens qui osent poster des images de jeux en graphismes moyens ou faibles.
Mon dieu, quelle horreur, les salauds !

----------


## Nicouse

Doom 3

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Levé de soleil vu du sommet du phare surplombant la crique dans laquelle mon repaire est niché. (Minecraft - best game ever).

----------


## tim987

Avec des avions sous un ciel maléfique.  ::ninja::

----------


## Genchou

Fut un temps, je faisait des aoe maléfiques :


Et un représentant de la meilleure guilde au monde :


Et puis une sorte de Cthulhu :


Qu'est-ce que c'est lol de fouiller ses vieux dossiers de screens.  ::ninja::

----------


## ziltoïd

Ne met pas le nom de chtulhu sur cette horreur, merci...
wait... :tired:

----------


## Say hello

> Fut un temps, je faisait des aoe maléfiques :
> http://uppix.net/e/c/7/d479ae49dba5c...8b2f9aactt.jpg
> 
> Et un représentant de la meilleure guilde au monde :
> http://uppix.net/a/8/3/853d6dd382111...637ad340tt.jpg
> 
> Et puis une sorte de Cthulhu :
> http://uppix.net/6/3/7/7342db1db3a7e...fb22186ctt.jpg
> 
> Qu'est-ce que c'est lol de fouiller ses vieux dossiers de screens.


Des gens ont été sacrifié à Satan pour moins que ça.  :tired: 

Mon perso maléfique dans The Guild 2, et sa femme maléfique aussi.

C'pas dur "d'orienter" un procès quand mon dit bonhomme est maire de la ville, accuse un ennemie de la famille et... oh quel hasard, la femme est le magistrat de la ville et préside le procès, et en plus juste avant elle a décidé de durcir la loi. Pauvre accusé.  ::cry:: 
Héhéhé..

Je serais le seul vendeur de brioche de cette ville, fallait pas me chier dans les bottes.

----------


## Tyler Durden

*Le nom du jeu*

----------


## Az'

*LE NOM DU JEU BORDEL § 

*( ::rolleyes:: )

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Levé de soleil vu du sommet du phare surplombant la crique dans laquelle mon repaire est niché. (Minecraft - best game ever).
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/561...dc1e58b625.jpg


Phallus géant spotted.




> *Le nom du jeu*
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...3-27-34-58.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...0-03-46-81.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...2-22-50-24.jpg
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...3-27-39-34.jpg


Ca manque de maléfique tout ça.


@Say : ça vaut son prix The Guild 2 ?

----------


## Sk-flown

J'ai commencé une partie hier de Mount & blade:Warband et j'aurai pas dû, encore un putain de concept brut de décoffrage typiquement PC, hautement dangereux par l'addiction que ça procure.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je n'aurai pas dit mieux, c'est exactement ça.

----------


## Anonyme7383

Emo trip: poster dans la page 666 du topic des screens

Les émissions, ça fay peur mais c'est beau  ::wub::

----------


## Fyl

Michael scofield ?












Je n'en suis qu'au début, mais pour le moment, j'adore !

----------


## Lassal

> Hier soir j'étais en boite de nuits, je m'enmerdais sec avec mon déguisement de Stalker que personne n'a reconnu.
> Heuresement cette rousse est venue me parler...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/eb35...eb575cfa6c.jpg
> 
> Puis gros trou noir...
> Je me réveille le lendemain matin avec une affreuse geule de bois et des douleurs au zizi, l'endroit était désert...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/f91f...12d35ad323.jpg
> 
> Enfin presque. La fête à visiblement mal tourné pour ma copine Capucine, elle a du encore coller sa main au cul du mec d'une nana un peu violente et jalouse...
> ...


C'est moi ou ils ont grandement amélioré l'aspect visuel du jeu?

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est moi ou ils ont grandement l'aspect visuel du jeu?


Oui, ils l'ont grandement.

----------


## Lassal

Oups désolé manquait un mot dans la phrase. ^^

----------


## Say hello

> @Say : ça vaut son prix The Guild 2 ?


Pas plus que ce qu'il vallait pendant la promo steam.

C'est vite répétitif.. non! Redondant!

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Okay merci.

Et au passage merci à celui qui a supprimé des posts, ça a tout décalé la page sixsixsix et les screens maléfiques.

BIEN JOUÉ N00B !

----------


## Sk-flown

> Okay merci.
> 
> Et au passage merci à celui qui a supprimé des posts, ça a tout décalé la page sixsixsix et les screens maléfiques.
> 
> BIEN JOUÉ N00B !


Oué il y a du sabotage dans l'air "Mille sabords" ou alors c'est l'oeuvre du malin et là tout se recoupe finalement... :tired:

----------


## Say hello

Y'a des posts d'olipro et de dorak qui ont disparu, je me demande si on tient pas les coupables.  :tired: 


AU BÛCHER!!

----------


## Olipro

666
:trop dark:

----------


## Dorak

Un vieux screen de Medal of Honor, la beta. C'est tellement de la merde dégueulasse ce jeu, que ça en devient maléfique.

----------


## Darkath

Borderlands

Le flingue maléfique qui vous arrache les membres

----------


## Marty

Psycho Mantis, il est maléfique ?

----------


## silverragout

TF2


Je m'auto-assiste, c'est maléfique.


Je vois des chats bleus partout, c'est maléfique.

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG.

----------


## Okxyd

> Psycho Mantis, il est maléfique ?
> 
> http://uppix.net/6/2/5/f3fbff7e97f8e...a829c10att.jpg


 :Emo:

----------


## vindhler

Sam & Max : Reality 2.0


Vous avez dit maléfique?

----------


## M.Rick75

Mince je crois que je suis à la bourre pour mes screens maléfiques...
(viiiite viiite)

Edit: Ouf, ouf, on est bien à la bonne page...


...Pour retrouver la Freelance Police complètement démoniaque.

*Sam & Max saison 2* What's new Beelzebub

Mouahahahahaahaha

----------


## KiwiX

> Idem :
> 
> http://uppix.net/3/5/7/b1d2cea609229...e175527ftt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/f/b/8/ef9456db9344f...20068798tt.jpg


Hey mais c'est bien la partie à laquelle je pense ? Où on disait que t'allais mal finir à force de rusher demoman tout seul et dans les 5 secondes _*BouM* *Morgoth has auto blew-up*_...  ::huh::

----------


## Morgoth

Je ne vois pas du tout de quoi tu parles.  :tired: 


































 ::siffle::

----------


## Nelfe

> Fut un temps, je faisait des aoe maléfiques :
> http://uppix.net/e/c/7/d479ae49dba5c...8b2f9aactt.jpg
> 
> Et un représentant de la meilleure guilde au monde :
> http://uppix.net/a/8/3/853d6dd382111...637ad340tt.jpg
> 
> Et puis une sorte de Cthulhu :
> http://uppix.net/6/3/7/7342db1db3a7e...fb22186ctt.jpg
> 
> Qu'est-ce que c'est lol de fouiller ses vieux dossiers de screens.


C'est quelle instance le dernier screen ?

----------


## skyblazer

Le cthulhu de WoW c'est ça:

Un gros truc nommé C'Thun et de la race "Dieux Anciens"

----------


## Genchou

> C'est quelle instance le dernier screen ?


Pas une instance, c'était dans une grotte, dans la zone de la couronne de glace (ou quelque chose comme ça), un endroit de quête journalière.
N'empêche revoir ces screens de wow, ça m'suffit pour arrêter toute envie de reprendre un abo. A part faire coucou à la guilde, y'a rien à sauver dans ce jeu.

----------


## Okxyd

> Le cthulhu de WoW c'est ça:
> http://uppix.net/a/c/1/11c7d72d246e6...d6f12d6e54.jpg
> Un gros truc nommé C'Thun et de la race "Dieux Anciens"


Surtout le boss le plus cheat du jeu qui n'est jamais tombé avant d'avoir été nerf... Ah l'époque où les les raids c'était encore dur.

----------


## Olipro

Mont-joye
Medieval 2 Deus Lo vult

Des fois, je me laisse aller à des méthodes pas subtiles du tout.

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Olipro

Rah, minecraft est tellement beau. Vivement le multi

----------


## Morgoth

Faudrait pas exagérer. A côté mes images c'est limite Crysis.

----------


## Dark Fread

Premiers (et très modestes) pas dans *Minecraft*.

Montons sur un point en hauteur histoire de repérer les lieux. 


Il me faudrait un pied-à-terre dans le coin. Voyons voir.


Ok, c'est pas Versailles...


... mais ça ira pour la nuit.


*G*argantuesque *T*artine d'*A*rtichaut *IV*.


Las Venturas §§§


Spoiler : le Master Chief s'appelle Dick. 


Humph, sûrement de l'art contemporain.

----------


## terciperix

Mon petit port, notez qu'il n'y a pas encore de navires.



La cour de mon petit fort, avec la réserve de nourriture sur patte



Mon batiment "atelier", avec les fours et l'établi pour construire toute sortes de matériaux



La salle de stockage des matériaux, fini ou non



L'armurerie, il manque encore la dynamite mais ça va venir !



La bibliothèque, les livres ne sont pas encore là, mais le marchand ne devrait pas tarder. 



La chambre du seigneur, là aussi il manque des livres (cultivé le seigneur)



Le balcon du seigneur avec vue sur les terres alentours.

----------


## terciperix

Comme promis la suite !



Le tunnel d'accès a ma mine.



Ma plantation de roseau, en cas d'attaque c'est au sous-sol comme ça pas de risque



Ma réserve de magma, tout juste découverte



Le début d'un long réseau de galerie. (je mettrais d'autres screen plus tard)



La carrière que j'ai creusé spécialement pour construire mon fort, et oui toute la pierre vient d'ici.



Mon fort vu de la nuit, bien éclairé c'est important pour le voir de loin même la nuit.

----------


## Froyok

Il flotte dans le ciel ton fort ?  ::O:

----------


## Say hello

Y'a moyen de recréer Arx Fatalis dans ce machin?

----------


## terciperix

> Il flotte dans le ciel ton fort ?


Non, comme il fait nuit on le voit peut être moins bien, il est posé sur des fondation bien solide et ancré dans le sol.
En revanche pour les plus rêveurs il est possible de créer dans le ciel, comme sous la terre. Tous les "blocs" ne sont pas affecté par la gravité.







> Y'a moyen de recréer Arx Fatalis dans ce machin?


On peut tout faire avec minecraft  :;):

----------


## Erkin_

Help §§




Brulez !


En pleine construction de mon nouveau bâtiment, je peux admirer ma montagne fortifiée.

----------


## war-p

La chute des couteaux :

----------


## Morgoth

En fait Minecraft utilise le moteur de Daggerfall, tout s'explique.

----------


## Olipro

Photo de famille sur Swat 4 entre canards

----------


## Genchou

Ah oui en effet en scrollant j'ai cru à une nouvelle screen de Minecraft.

----------


## war-p

> En fait Minecraft utilise le moteur de Daggerfall, tout s'explique.


En fait je voulais pas trop faire tache avec des screens trop beaux!

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> En pleine construction de mon nouveau bâtiment, je peux admirer ma montagne fortifiée.
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/7/e/0/7/0/th...1ac2eb6bd7.jpg


C'est la falaise qu'essaie d'atteindre le papy dans UP!  ::o:

----------


## terciperix

> En fait je voulais pas trop faire tache avec des screens trop beaux!


Poste des screen de fallout 2/ starcraft 2 c'est le même niveau graphique, ça fera pas tâche comme ça.

----------


## raven33.be

Monde en conflit: Attaque soviétique


Ma triple bombe nucléaire dans ta tete t'entend ??!

----------


## Dorak

> Surtout le boss le plus cheat du jeu qui n'est jamais tombé avant d'avoir été nerf... Ah l'époque où les les raids c'était encore dur.


Molten Core  ::sad::  , BWL  ::sad::  , Naxxrammas vanilla (  ::wub::  )  ::sad::  . 

Putain WoW c'était quand même quelque chose avant ces foutus ajouts en cartons.  ::sad::

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Faudrait pas exagérer. A côté mes images c'est limite Crysis.


Non mais crois pas, en mouvement c'est étonnement beau. Une sorte de beauté hypnotique.

----------


## mrFish

C'est aussi beau que DF.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Okay merci.
> 
> Et au passage merci à celui qui a supprimé des posts, ça a tout décalé la page sixsixsix et les screens maléfiques.
> 
> BIEN JOUÉ N00B !



C'est moi et remercie moi de pas avoir plutot collé des points de façon systématiques aux floodeurs. Vu que j'avais 6 pages de retard ça aurait été sanglant.
A moins que tu ne me reproches justement de pas l'avoir fait...? :reversepsychologie:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Vu que je suis pas compris dedans je vois pas pourquoi ça m'aurait emmerdé que tu le fasses.
Et puis comme on avait tous lu ou scrollé les posts inutiles, y avait plus besoin de tout effacer, SURTOUT SI C'ÉTAIT POUR TOUT DECALLER §

Et puis le flood c'est plus facile à scroller que les tartines de Minecraft alors qu'il y a déjà un topic dédié au jeu.

----------


## EndyDune

> Et puis le flood c'est plus facile à scroller que les tartines de Minecraft alors qu'il y a déjà un topic dédié au jeu.


Je découvre ce topic et je cherche un peu à comprendre à quoi ça sert toutes ces photos d'écran de minecraft (jeu dont j'ignorais jusqu'à l'existence il y a 3 minutes)... J'attends avec impatience les photos d'écran de sims 2 : mon salon avec l'écran plasma, mon jardin avec l'appareil de muscu, ma femme en string, etc...

En même temps, un topic avec Clayderman dans le titre, j'aurais dû me méfier.

----------


## touriste

C'était ça ou six pages de Starcraft 2  ::ninja::

----------


## EndyDune

Ouais, du coup j'hésite...

----------


## Jasoncarthes

screen de circonstance :





> flood incoming!!!

----------


## Darkath

> C'était ça ou six pages de Starcraft 2


Starcraft 2 tu peux difficilement prendre des screens en même temps :

Si tu prends des screens de la campagne, tu spoile, si tu prend des screens du multi ... ben c'est pas très intéressant.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Vu que je suis pas compris dedans je vois pas pourquoi ça m'aurait emmerdé que tu le fasses.
> Et puis comme on avait tous lu ou scrollé les posts inutiles, y avait plus besoin de tout effacer, SURTOUT SI C'ÉTAIT POUR TOUT DECALLER §
> 
> Et puis le flood c'est plus facile à scroller que les tartines de Minecraft alors qu'il y a déjà un topic dédié au jeu.


C'est pas parce qu'un jeu t'intéresse pas qu'ils ont pas le droit de poster ici pour partager leurs trips. Et franchement y a du Minecraft mais pas que, on est loin de la période Dragon Age ou Mass Effect 2. 
Et ça reste tellement moins lourd que le flood et les pages avec deux screens et du blabla useless.
Je vais tenter de maintenir un peu de salubrité ici... C'est pas franchement facile mais bon.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Disons que j'ai rien contre Minecraft, et quelques screens ne me dérangent pas outre mesure, mais là je crois qu'on commence à quitter le but du topic à savoir :




> Il s’agissait d’un topic dédié aux screenshoots (Jeux vidéo exclusivement, PC ou consoles). On y trouvait de tout : situations cocasses, bug à pleurer, graphismes magnifiques à base de config de goret, prouesses en réseau, easter eggs….


Je conçois aisément qu'il doit s'agir d'un jeu qui déchire sa race par son concept, son originalité, et ses graphismes atypiques qui font que tu vois c'est la beauté intérieure qui compte et que tous ceux qui ne jurent que par de l'AA x12 ne comprennent rien aux JV, mais j'ai quand même la légère impression qu'on tombe dans la surenchère où chacun n'a plus pour but de montrer le jeu à ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore vu mais plutôt d'exhiber aux autres joueurs de Minecraft leur terrain de jeu.

Un peu comme un partage de stratégies sur un topic RTS, d'écriture sur un topic RPG, ou de technique de high skillz sur un topic FPS.

Bref, que le mouvement initial qui était de dire "regardez mon jeu Minecraft, c'est sympa on peut faire ça et ça vous devriez essayer d'ailleurs y a une version gratuite ici" qui était plutôt cool, s'est transformé en "regardez, moi j'ai cette grotte là, cet arbre ici, j'ai créé ça, et vous les autres joueurs de Minecraft (qui avez un topic dédié au jeu) vous avez quoi de mieux ?"

Les seuls screens sur lesquels je me suis arrêté étaient ceux où y avait des animaux qui migraient chez un canard parce que c'était cocasse et donc lol.

Le reste c'est long à charger et chiant à scroller.

----------


## Sylvine

> Disons que j'ai rien contre Minecraft, et quelques screens ne me dérangent pas outre mesure, mais là je crois qu'on commence à quitter le but du topic à savoir :


Laisse tomber, tu te lance dans un combat long et épuisant, avec aucune chance de gagner...  ::|: 




Chérie? Je crois que les voisins déménagent.
(Fuel)

----------


## Jean Pale

Proun.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Proun.


Lis la charte, pas de "proun" ici.

----------


## Jean Pale

Dice a dit pareil pour Bad Company 2.  ::sad::

----------


## Entropie

parce que moi aussi je joue à des jeux moches.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Bref, que le mouvement initial qui était de dire "regardez mon jeu Minecraft, c'est sympa on peut faire ça et ça vous devriez essayer d'ailleurs y a une version gratuite ici" qui était plutôt cool, s'est transformé en "regardez, moi j'ai cette grotte là, cet arbre ici, j'ai créé ça, et vous les autres joueurs de Minecraft (qui avez un topic dédié au jeu) vous avez quoi de mieux ?"


Ca m'a franchement pas choqué en terme de volume. Et pourtant je joue pas à Minecraft et les screens minecraft me font pas particulièrement baver.




> Le reste c'est long à charger et chiant à scroller.


Comme tous les screens pourris, sans intérêt, d'un jeu dont on se branle, et j'en passe. Mais bon, il faut de tout ma bonne Suzanne. Et puis de toute façon dans le débat "screen qui sert à rien" vs "flood", je vote screen.

----------


## touriste

Proun, un remake de Wipeout ?

----------


## Erkin_

Bon sang que ça devient lourd, quand on poste du Mass Effect ou Stalker on se bouffe "olol on connait déjà le jeu avec vos screens" et quand on poste des screens de Minecraft (uniques pour chaque joueur, vu que ce jeu affiche des mondes générés aléatoirement et diverses constructions qui sortent uniquement de l'imagination des joueurs) on se bouffe aussi des réflexions (et des remarques merdiques cf . EndyDune)
Vous voulez quoi à la fin ? Que je sache, histoire de lancer un jeu uniquement pour prendre des screens.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Pas des réflexions, des avis.

Les screens de Minecraft ne me parlent pas, pare que je n'y joue pas.
Les 1° étaient intéressants à voir parce que c'est plutôt atypique comme jeu et que c'est sympa de découvrir par ce biais, mais la pelletée qui a suivie, désolé mais pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas essayé (et n'a pas envie) ce sera toujours un monde de cubes avec des montagnes, des grottes, de l'eau et des mecs qui disent "woaaaah, trop beau !".

Au début je regardais, maintenant j'ai vu et je scrolle, en espérant intérieurement que les joueurs de Minecraft continueront leurs échanges d'univers entre eux, et que le jour où je (ou quelqu'un d'autre) serais intéressé, j'irais admirer vos merveilles dans le topic idoine, un peu à la manière des gars de STALKER et ARMA.

Mais ceci dit, je ne vais pas jusqu'à dire "cassez-vous avec vos screens, vous me gonfler", ni à vous envoyer des pm d'insultes, ni à faire livrer des pizzas chez vous.

Par contre à partir du moment où toi, Erkin_, ou n'importe quel utilisateur du topic, admettez que vos screens intéressent des personnes ici bas, acceptez en retour que certains ne partagent pas le même avis.

Et pour coller à l'ambiance déconnade du topic : SWAT 4

----------


## Jean Pale

> Proun, un remake de Wipeout ?


Un remake de quoi ?

Ah, ça ?  ::ninja:: 

 

Non, ça n'a rien à voir. Malheureusement.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Moi ce que j'en pense, c'est qu'il faut que chacun se limite pour ne pas poster 50 screens à la suite, quelque soit le jeu.
Perso je m'en fous de voir des screens de vieux jeux déjà vus, au contraire, on vient ici pour voir des images. Mais par contre quand on se tape une page d'un même jeu posté par le même gars, là ça fait trop, et c'est ce qui s'est passé avec Minecraft.

----------


## Sylvine

Cherchez pas, ça fait 50 fois qu'on dit que c'est pas Minecraft ou Stalker qui est en cause, juste que c'est reloux de se taper 30 pages avec le même jeu, et puis après passer sur 30 autres pages sur un autre jeu.
Faudrait instaurer des quotas.
C'est stupide mais les gens savent pas se réguler tout seul.


C'est aussi chiant qu'un long briefing.

(MoH Airborn)

----------


## Sao

Tsss, bande de râleurs.

On trouve plusieurs sortes de gens sur ce topic :
- Ceux qui postent des tonnes d'images du même jeu durant une petite période.
- Ceux qui subissent les posts massifs du premier type de personnes et qui s'en plaignent et qui du coup postent eux aussi des screens du même jeu pendant une courte période, emmerdant du même coup ce premier type de personnes et l'histoire se répète.
- Ceux qui râlent parce que l'Internet c'est trop cool on peut faire plein de trucs dessus mais surtout râler parce que râler c'est cool.
- Ceux qui sont amusés par cette guéguerre et qui se demandent "Attends mec, chuis bien sur le topic des screens dans lequel y'a le nom des jeux de temps en temps, des traductions foireuses et des commentaires dérivants tous les trois posts? Ha, 40 screens du même jeu en une page, 72 messages de râleurs, c'est bon, j'me suis pas trompé d'adresse."
Et je crois qu'on fait tous partie de toutes les catégories à un moment ou à un autre. Sauf Sylvine mais il est rigolo, il râle tout le temps.

Le topic des screenz, tu l'aimes ou tu le quittes.

----------


## Sylvine

> Sauf Sylvine mais il est rigolo, il râle tout le temps.


Oui, mais t'as noté, maintenant contrairement à toi je fais l'effort de mettre un screen à chaque message.

D'ailleurs tu peux pas savoir à quel point c'est chiant de lancer un jeu au pif et de prendre une capture n'importe où.
 ::ninja:: 


Mais tout ça est aussi gonflant que faire la pression des pneus.
(Dirt 2)

----------


## Say hello

> Ca m'a franchement pas choqué en terme de volume. Et pourtant je joue pas à Minecraft et les screens minecraft me font pas particulièrement baver.



Regarde cette page attentivement de haut en bas à la molette: http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...23076&page=667
Y'a moyen de faire 20+ tour de molette complet sans quitter minecraft.

Avec un superbe combo de 19 screens successif, et je suis d'accord avec greenthumb que c'est pas des screen pour montrer un instant "lol", un bug, ou un truc particulièrement trouant le cul, mais du sims cubique avec "j'ai mis un arbre dans la galerie là, on sait jamais. et là je met un couloir, mais j'hesite sur la couleur" en sachant que sur les 2-3 pages précédente on a bien assimilé le minecraft.  ::|: 

À part des trucs à la con dans le jeu y'a pas tellement de truc à montrer (tu as vu une falaise ensoleillée tu les as toutes vu), y'a un superbe exemple de screen à la con fait par olipro sur la même page, avec toute une armée entassée sur un pont, ça c'est bon esprit.

Mais bon pour l'histoire des râleurs, y'a ceux qui râlent parce qu'ils voient 20 screens sans élément particulier les distinguant vraiment des autres, et ceux qui râlent parce qu'ils sont pas contents qu'on ne veuille pas qu'ils nous floodent la gueule sur 20 pages pour faire la même chose que dans leur topic et pas content qu'on ne trouve pas le jeux aussi génial qu'eux le trouvent.

Si c'est "pas grave" à ce point, je vais coller en 50 screens successif une visite des maps de tf2, en disant "là c'est le point de captures, il faut aller dessus mais des fois l'équipe est molle" ou "là c'est un robinet, c'est génial le robinet mais à 800poly ils consomme un peu sur le cpu" voir finir avec un "là c'est le spawn, c'est pas bien de tuer à la réapparition et de rager excessivement.."..

----------


## gripoil

J'ai une connexion de merde et a part quand des fous postent du bitmap ou du png en 1920x1200 je scroll ce qui ne m'intéresse pas et ça passe tout seul.

Mais bon oui c'est vrai que ça perd un peu de sens le topic si on poste des screens qui n'ont rien de plus (Rien a voir, jeu banal, jeu déjà vu sur les 36 pages précedentes même s'il est pas banal, etc.) bref si tout l'monde scroll sans regarder quoi.

Pour la peine voilà un screen comme vous n'en n'avez jamais vu.  :B):

----------


## Ezechiel

Moi vos argumentaires ça m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre. Flood sur le topic des screens = 3 points, comme au basket. Et pi c'est tout.

----------


## Say hello

> Moi vos argumentaires ça m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre. Flood sur le topic des screens = 3 points, comme au basket. Et pi c'est tout.


Et le flood de screen?  :tired: 
Parce qu'avec le multi-upload d'uppix, mon répertoire de screen tf2 et la limite de 8 images par post ça va monter vite, mais comme ça sera des screen, bien que du même jeu et de trucs inintéressant, même si ça fait râler "que 2-3 personnes" ça sera pas du flood, en accord avec le fait de mettre des screen plutôt que blablater en HS du moment que je dépasse pas le seuil atteint avec minecraft sur les dernières pages j'ai rien à craindre.  :tired: 


D'ailleurs avec cette histoire de coucher de soleil.


Boule de feu.  :Bave: 
(Quel jeu chiant en fait, rien à faire à part tuer ses croyants)

----------


## Morgoth

Bon, je continue dans le banal (cela dit avec moi l'on sait à quoi s'attendre, c'est déjà ça de pris ) (IL-2 quoi) :

Appelez-moi David Champ de Cuivre je vous prie :



Je cherche encore à comprendre en fait :



On continue avec les approximations du moteur physique :





Et pourtant...



Au moins ça fait de bonnes images (sur CRT uniquement, qualité non garantie si visionnage depuis un LCD) :

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> bla bla [screens d'avions moches] bla bla


Moin moin! Morgoth il fait rien qu'à poster des screenshots d'avions, si je te dis que j'ai jamais déballé mon IL2 de l'emballage tu me tapes? Pourtant j'ai un joystick et tout mais j'ai vraiment peur de galérer. Mon dernier jeu d'avion je crois que c'était Crimson Skies.

Non sérieux sinon, pour le super n00b que je suis ça vaut le coup de brancher mon vieux joystick poussiéreux?

----------


## Morgoth

Oui, largement. Ça vient vite. Donne-toi deux-trois aides dans les options pour ce qui est le plus chiant (vrille, décrochage, mélange, pas d'hélice) et tu vas te faire plaisir rapidement.

----------


## Say hello

D'ailleurs c'est une impression où tout les avions n'ont pas systématiquement de frein au décollage?
Parce que entre un messerschmitt à reacteur et un vieux truc russe à hélice qui.. portait des avions  ::O: , j'ai du chercher le bind du frein.

----------


## Morgoth

Pourquoi mettre du frein au décollage ?  :tired: 

A l'atterrissage je comprends mais là...

----------


## Say hello

Bah il était mis par défaut.
Sur le coup je me suis dit "le temps que l'hélice soit à pleine rotation" mais sur un avion à réaction...  :tired:

----------


## Morgoth

Ha, peut-être les cales non ? "X" quoi.

----------


## Say hello

Non c'était pas des cales, c'était plus vers la touche "," ou "n" je crois.

Mais bon je préfère X3:TC au final, en plus avec une manette play1 analogique ça fait 2 joystick c'est fort pratique pour les manoeuvres d'urgence:
]
Sans risquer de décrocher.  ::ninja:: 

Mais je devrais peut être prendre la peine de rebinder IL-2.

----------


## Jean Pale

> Mais je devrais peut être prendre la peine de rebinder IL-2.


Rebinder ? Y'a rien à binder sur IL-2, c'est pas comme Lock On et consors.

Morgoth j'awive §

----------


## Zaraf

> Pourquoi mettre du frein au décollage ? 
> 
> A l'atterrissage je comprends mais là...



Ca sert aux décollages en groupe, non ? Pour rester immobilisé avec un gros régime moteur, le temps que l'IA de devant se soit suffisamment éloignée pour partir plein pot.

----------


## touriste

> Regarde cette page attentivement de haut en bas à la molette: http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...23076&page=667
> Y'a moyen de faire 20+ tour de molette complet sans quitter minecraft.
> 
> Avec un superbe combo de 19 screens successif, et je suis d'accord avec greenthumb que c'est pas des screen pour montrer un instant "lol", un bug, ou un truc particulièrement trouant le cul, mais du sims cubique avec "j'ai mis un arbre dans la galerie là, on sait jamais. et là je met un couloir, mais j'hesite sur la couleur" en sachant que sur les 2-3 pages précédente on a bien assimilé le minecraft.


Je voudrais pas faire ma mauvaise langue mais terciperix compte à lui seul 14 screens sur 2 posts consécutifs  ::ninja:: .

Après ça a déjà été dit 100 fois : voir 6 pages d'un même jeu c'est chiant. Mais ce que je trouve de plus relou, c'est les mecs qui foutent plus de 3-4 screens d'un même jeu dans un post.

----------


## Morgoth

> Ca sert aux décollages en groupe, non ? Pour rester immobilisé avec un gros régime moteur, le temps que l'IA de devant se soit suffisamment éloignée pour partir plein pot.


 Y'a les cales pour ça.  ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

*La guerre ça me fait bander*

----------


## Morgoth

C'est bien M&B ?

Facile d'accès ?

Plus je vois des images plus ça me tente.  ::ninja::

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Jolie charge mais gaffe à ne pas te faire encercler !

---------- Post ajouté à 17h39 ----------




> C'est bien M&B ?
> 
> Facile d'accès ?
> 
> Plus je vois des images plus ça me tente.


Y a un tutoriel bien fait mais t'es un peu largué à poil après (mais les canards peuvent t'aider sur le thread* consacré).

Par contre le jeu est testable gratuitement jusqu'au niveau 8.

_*fil de discussion_

----------


## Zaraf

> Y'a les cales pour ça.


Ah bah oui c'est peut-être ça qu'il faut utiliser en fait... n'empêche qu'avec les freins, ça marche très bien  :tired: 



Sinon oui M&B, ça poutre  :;):

----------


## Okxyd

> C'est bien M&B ?
> 
> Facile d'accès ?
> 
> Plus je vois des images plus ça me tente.


Quoi !? T'as jamais joué à M&B  ::o: !? Fonce !

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> C'est bien M&B ?
> 
> Facile d'accès ?
> 
> Plus je vois des images plus ça me tente.


J'ai joué qu'au 1er un peu moddé et c'est extraordinaire comme jeu. Exigeant, qui prend pas le joueur pour un con, ludique tout en te laissant tout à fait libre et jouissif dans les batailles. Alors j'imagine que Warband doit être encore meilleur. Ca fait partie des jeux qui m'ont marqué en tout cas.

Tyler: le rendu que tu as c'est celui de Warband nu ou alors t'as moddé?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Tyler: le rendu que tu as c'est celui de Warband nu ou alors t'as moddé?


Moddé avec le Polished Landscape.

----------


## Ozburne

> Monde en conflit: Attaque soviétique
> 
> http://uppix.net/6/e/c/4a15c832763bf...7f3f6112tt.jpg
> Ma triple bombe nucléaire dans ta tete t'entend ??!


Pas mal pas mal ....

Mais le tout est aussi de savoir trouver le point de vue pour une belle photo souvenir :




> _Welt in Konflikt_ :
> 
> Promenade avec découvertes de champignons ...

----------


## Morgoth

Oh il a eu peur !  ::o:  (ou est-ce moi ..?) :



Finalement ça passe (mais pas en entier certes) :



Ce jeu est une éternelle source de satisfaction à faire n'importe-quoi.  ::siffle::

----------


## Caparzo

Je ne sais pas à quoi jouer, alors je ressors Fallout 3  ::o:  L'ambiance est quand même bien sympa. Vivement New Vegas.

----------


## Le Glaude

> Je ne sais pas à quoi jouer, alors je ressors Fallout 3  L'ambiance est quand même bien sympa. Vivement New Vegas.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/390...5882a09a01.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d8b...e5af04b39e.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ede...fbe64ebc08.jpg


En fait quand j'y repense, The Pitt avait une ambiance pas trop dégueulasse par rapport au reste du jeu (et des autres DLC).

----------


## Clear_strelok

Grosse fournée de Fallout 3 auquel j'ai toujours pas finis d'ajouter des mods...le guide du Modpack ultime pour bientôt x)

*Attention, Hachday Time.*






- " Ceci est un Magnum 44. Le plus puissant révolver du monde. Il  pourrait vous arracher la tête comme le vent vous enlève votre chapeau.  Vous vous sentez à votre aise ?"


*La crypte de shanty traduit en Francais, un combat bien Hardcore, un nouveau lieu que l'on peut habiter, des objets vachement sympa, bref c'est bien.*

----------


## Froyok

Je suis en train de me dire que F3 est plutôt joli.
Je vais aller m'allonger...

----------


## Clear_strelok

Suite:






" We are the badass! "



Varions un peu avec Dawn of war II:


Ramenez vous !




Surprise !

----------


## Clear_strelok

Suite et fin:


Tarkus, il faut le soigner, le bichonner et si vous faites grimper suffisamment ses points de santé ses hommes deviennent de vrais Badass avec du bel équipement ( je ai même vu avec un Hâche et un pistolet laser ).


Le niveau des détails des équipements quoi...


Les Gars prennent la pose avant le carnage.

Et pour finir un zouli screen " g la plus groce LOL "

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Oh il a eu peur !  (ou est-ce moi ..?) :
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/2/6/aeb44efa3b746...39f50787tt.jpg
> 
> Finalement ça passe (mais pas en entier certes) :
> 
> http://uppix.net/1/8/c/3b3e755cd1a99...97637edctt.jpg
> 
> Ce jeu est une éternelle source de satisfaction à faire n'importe-quoi.


'tain, t'as tout cassé le beau I-185!  ::O: 

Salaw!  ::o:

----------


## Le Glaude

> - " Ceci est un Magnum 44. Le plus puissant révolver du monde. Il  pourrait vous arracher la tête comme le vent vous enlève votre chapeau.  Vous vous sentez à votre aise ?"


« Hin hin ! Je sais ce que tu penses : "C'est six  fois qu'il a tiré ou c'est cinq seulement ?". Si tu veux savoir, dans  tout ce bordel j'ai pas très bien compté non plus. Mais c'est un .44  Magnum, le plus puissant soufflant qu'il y ait au monde, un calibre à  vous arracher toute la cervelle. Tu dois te poser qu'une question :  "Est-ce que je tente ma chance ?" Vas-y, tu la tentes ou pas ? ».

 :tired:

----------


## Jean Pale

> Je vais la tuer avec un révolver un magnum 44. Avec un magnum 44, oui. Je vais la tuer avec cette arme.
> Vous avez déjà vu le visage d'une femme après un coup de 44? C'est.. Ca lui bousille la gueule. Voilà ce que je lui réserve à son visage. Et vous avez déjà vu ce que ça fait si on lui met dans le con ? Faut le voir! Un coup de magnum 44 dans le con d'une femme faut le voir !


 ::ninja:: 

Pour en revenir au sujet, IL2 n'est pas si moche que ça finalement, pour son âge.


@Morgoth : Ben si. Mais l'aa du jeu, pas celui des pilotes. Et toi aussi t'en as §

----------


## Morgoth

Même pas d'AA ? Ni d'AF ?  :tired:

----------


## DarzgL

C'est quoi vos délires de Magnum 44 ? Ca m'a l'air bien naze en tout cas.

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est quoi vos délires de Magnum 44 ? Ca m'a l'air bien naze en tout cas.

----------


## MessMouss

> http://www.granitegrok.com/pix/DirtyHarry_1.jpg



Make my day punk...

----------


## Keep

> C'est bien M&B ?
> 
> Facile d'accès ?
> 
> Plus je vois des images plus ça me tente.


Un peu de motivation, screens en vrac :

















Native + Polished Landscape + Narf's Transitional Armor Pack + Morgh's Warband mod tool (pour éditer les troupes) + more metal sound (des sons + + mieux) + face "biduletruckikoolollesnanasressemblentadesdoll  s" (a enlever des que j'aurais deux secondes) + banners pack de la communauté multi (avec ma perso "cool" dedans, fleurs de lys + hermines qui était celle d'Anne de Bretagne, mais tout un tas de pas top)

- Keep -

----------


## Shub Lasouris

Putain c'est bô. Dès que j'ai fini Borderlands, je m'y mets à Warband.

----------


## tim987

Bon, j'ai craqué et franchement, malgrès le gameplay console et le côté un peu répétitif, c'est un petit bijou d'humour qui, jusque dans l'apparence des mignons, me rappel Gremlins. Et rien que pour ça, je vais me le faire jusqu'au bout. Pour une fois qu'un jeu me fait sourire, c'est plutôt rare.



C'est le soir de Noël, le garde du village ne veut pas me laisser entrer dans le village, moi et mes mignons pour délit de faciès. 



Sachant le garde légèrement imbibé d'un alcool de pommes (enfin surtout de pommes), je dépouille les enfants du village de leur vêtements histoire de rentrer incognito avec mes mignons.



L'arbre de Noël de la place me répugne. Mes mignons entonnent un chant de Noël arrangé à leur façon. J'hésite entre vomir ou faire crâmer le sapin.



Evidemment, j'ai choisis la deuxième solution, autrement plus marrante.



A ce moment, les Romains décident d'attaquer le village, exigeant que leur soit remis un être doté d'un pouvoir magique. 



Et devinez qui fût choisis...



Lâchement abandonné, seul face à l'adversité.



Heureusement que mes mignons sont là pour me pretter main forte.

----------


## Projet 154

> Monde en conflit: Attaque soviétique
> 
> http://uppix.net/6/e/c/4a15c832763bf...7f3f6112tt.jpg
> Ma triple bombe nucléaire dans ta tete t'entend ??!


 ::wub::  

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. : Call of Prypiat (Screen saveur vanille, sur fond de DirectX 9.0c  ::ninja:: ) 

J'aime me balader dans Zaton à 2h30 du mat sous une pluie battante accompagnée d'orages et armé d'un gros flingue pour aller accomplir une mission. Toujours. Manque juste quelques mutants. (J'ai lancé une nouvelle partie.)

----------


## GrAmS

Un embouteillage ? non l'avant course.


(aucune Mazda 3 n'a été tuée pendant la prise de vue - ne reproduisez pas ça chez vous)

Messieurs les policiers il serait de bon ton de nous laisser faire nos courses sauvages tranquillement, sinon ça pourrait déraper


Oups, j'ai été repéré je crois


*signe de croix*

----------


## Keep

> Putain c'est bô. Dès que j'ai fini Borderlands, je m'y mets à Warband.


Le Polished landscape et les armures de Narf y sont pour beaucoup, en prenant le temps de bien faire les choses : modification du fichier .ini, pas compliqué mais faire gaffe à bien suivre les instructions d'installations, et l'édition des troupes pour les équiper des nouvelles armures, qui nécessite de connaître un minimum le jeu pour par déséquilibrer le gameplay. Rajouter à ça de nouveaux effets sonores et ça rend le jeu encore plus immersif. Si tu as des soucis à installer les mods, n'hésites pas à venir sur le fofo français de Talesworld ou à envoyer un MP (pseudo : Lion)

J'en remet une couche, Warband c'est bon, mangez-y :







- Keep -

----------


## Setzer

N'en déplaise aux ayatollah de la vo, l'adaptation française de Starcraft II est quand même franchement excellente  ::wub::

----------


## --Lourd--

Excellent !

----------


## Pierrinator

Je le savais, je suis a la mission ou ce panneau est, mais je l'avais pas encore vu. Au moins maintenant je sais a quoi il ressemble.  ::):

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> N'en déplaise aux ayatollah de la vo, l'adaptation française de Starcraft II est quand même franchement excellente 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/31b...ef1561e9cb.jpg


Mon dieu c'est génial ::wub:: 
Il faudrait savoir ce qui est écrit en VO maintenant, je suis sur que c'est moins drôle.

----------


## Kamasa

Blizzard Europe a toujours bien bosser sur les traductions de leurs jeux (bon, à part cette manie de toujours vouloir traduire les noms propres…).

Dans WoW c'est bourré de de références bien françaises dans sa VF.

----------


## tim987

Y'a aussi les pilotes de Goliaths (je crois) qui disent "c'est pas faux". Je sais pas si c'est la même référence ou un hasard.

----------


## Nicouse

Je dois être un peu con  ::(: 

C'est quoi le jeu de mots sur la pancarte de SC2 là ?

----------


## [dT] Moustik

"C'est pas faux"

perceville -> perceval

----------


## Pierrinator

Perceval, un personnage de la série Kaamelott, a pour botte secrète de dire "C'est pas faux" lorsqu'il ne comprends pas, donnant lieu a de bonnes grosses situations.

Regarde l'episode : http://www.wideo.fr/video/iLyROoaftm63.html
(légal, site appartenant a M6)

----------


## schnak

> Je dois être un peu con 
> 
> C'est quoi le jeu de mots sur la pancarte de SC2 là ?




Voilà !  ::P:

----------


## Olipro

Thief 2, fan mission King's Story, remake du chateau de Neuschwanstein en Bavière

----------


## JulLeBarge

Quelques screens d'AO de ces derniers jours :

Du côté d'Angkor Vat:


Petite partie avec deux autres compères, ça fait du monde !


Je lévite ? Non, un bug de la caméra  ::P: 


Taraka, un boss lvl 55 dont j'ai anéanti la garde avant de le finir. Il a eu le temps d'achever ma healeuse

----------


## Nicouse

> "C'est pas faux"
> 
> perceville -> perceval
> 
> http://ninije.n.i.pic.centerblog.net/nud4phep.jpg


Ok merci pour la précision  :;): 

Par contre, je peux oublier maintenant vu la référence que c'est  ::P:

----------


## sun tzu

Me suis lancé dans mafia, à l'époque j'avais pas pu jouer ça ramait trop  ::sad:: 

Première surprise, arrêté par la police pour excès de vitesse.  ::O: 

Toujours éviter de laisser traîner les cadavres .

Je trouve les missions bien scénarisé, la mise en scène est au poil.
Jamais dire ça .

Le temps de s'en griller une :

Je te l'avais dit :

Je prends les choses en main :

----------


## sun tzu

Infiltration :

Avant :

Apres :

Marcel contre costard :

Jamais chercher un mec habillé en blanc :

----------


## Az'

> (bon, à part cette manie de toujours vouloir traduire les noms propres…).


Ils ont eu cette manie après WoW, en 2005/2006 je crois. Tout francisé, d'un coup, c'était flippant.

----------


## Tyler Durden

J'trouve qu'il vieilli plutôt bien le Mafia.

----------


## gripoil

Mafia !
J'pourrais vivre avec ce seul et unique jeu.  :Bave: 
Ouais ... un ordi qui fait tourner le Mafia et un boxset du Parrain.

Par contre les traductions blizzard moi je trouve ça bof (Starcraft 2 je sais pas). C'est pas parcequ'ils disent des trucs marrants que c'est bien. Les doublages sont franchement nazes dans starcraft 1 par exemple. "Roque haine rolle!"

----------


## Carpette@LLN

> Grosse fournée de Fallout 3 auquel j'ai toujours pas finis d'ajouter des mods...le guide du Modpack ultime pour bientôt x)
> 
> *Attention, Hachday Time.*


Comme souvent je vais me risquer à poser une bête question, qui m'était déjà venue en voyant des screens de STALKER CoP : pourquoi "HD" ?

Parce que t'as mis tes textures en haute définition ?

Parce que tu as installé un mod qui embellit les textures ?

Mais, en tous les cas, c'est vachement joli, dis donc !  ::o: 

Mais bon...sur mon core2Duo avec ma 8800GTX, c'est pas vraiment gagné pour essayer d'obtenir le même rendu. J'attendrai d'être revenu d'Afrique (faudrait d'abord que j'y sois parti, mais c'est pour bientôt) pour m'acheter ça... dans un an, il y aura surement des pc de fou qui feront tourner tous les jeux en HD sous même gémir !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Marty

> N'en déplaise aux ayatollah de la vo, l'adaptation française de Starcraft II est quand même franchement excellente 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/31b...ef1561e9cb.jpg


 ::o: 
 ::XD:: 

Et pour pas flooder, je recycle mes screens d'Anno 1701 :





C'est que j'en suis fier de mon château.  ::ninja:: 
Si cela vous parait plus moche que dans vos souvenirs, c'est normal, mon PC ne le fait pas tourner au max.

----------


## Darkath

> Ils ont eu cette manie après WoW, en 2005/2006 je crois. Tout francisé, d'un coup, c'était flippant.


Y'a quand même eu de long débats sur les forums traductions, je me souviens, et puis comme la décision venait de tout en haut (donc indépendante du bon vouloir des traducteurs), après ils ont fait en sorte que les traductions soient le moins pire possible. Dans starcraft au moins y'a pas trop ce genre de problème car les noms propres de veulent rien dire et donc ne peuvent pas être traduits.

----------


## Setzer

> Par contre les traductions blizzard moi je trouve ça bof (Starcraft 2 je sais pas). C'est pas parcequ'ils disent des trucs marrants que c'est bien. Les doublages sont franchement nazes dans starcraft 1 par exemple. "Roque haine rolle!"


C'est pour ca que je ne parle pas de traduction mais d'adaptation, après, très clairement, le travail tant niveau doublage qu'adaptation est sans comparaison entre starcraft I et II

Quand je vois que la moindre mention est mise en français que ce soit sur les cartes ID ou dans les salles du lobby, ben je dit chapeau surtout que c'est très bien intégré, ca ne fait pas "rajout" du tout.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Mafia !
> J'pourrais vivre avec ce seul et unique jeu. 
> Ouais ... un ordi qui fait tourner le Mafia et un boxset du Parrain.
> 
> Par contre les traductions blizzard moi je trouve ça bof (Starcraft 2 je sais pas). C'est pas parcequ'ils disent des trucs marrants que c'est bien. Les doublages sont franchement nazes dans starcraft 1 par exemple. "Roque haine rolle!"


Ah que c'était bien Mafia, beau et une super ambiance, mais une fois le scénario principal terminé, c'était pas vraiment super intéressant.

----------


## Lassal

Pirates Of The Burning Sea

Un de mes 1ers bateaux




Superbe bateau, mais assez fragile et très grand donc en fait une cible facile




Une p'tite viré entre potes


D'là gonzesse


Le théâtre du conflit


Hum... On fait avec ce qu'on a

----------


## Euklif

*Red Orchestra*

----------


## GrAmS

Classes tes screens Euklif !
 :B):

----------


## Dorak

Il a pris de l'âge n'empêche, Red Orchestra. J'espère que le second volet sera pas trop dégueulasse, du haut de son UE3. C'est tout ce qu'on peut lui souhaiter.

----------


## Caparzo

De nouveau du Fallout 3, mais après The Pitt, Point Lookout. C'est fou le nombre de bug quand même. Je viens de me refaire du Oblivion et c'est nettement plus propre. Dans Fallout 3 le pathfinding est pourri.

----------


## jujupatate

> 


Il lui manque qu'un joli chapeau  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

Ouais, ou alors une petite fille à qui montrer sa bite...

----------


## DarzgL

> De nouveau du Fallout 3, mais après The Pitt, Point Lookout. C'est fou le nombre de bug quand même. Je viens de me refaire du Oblivion et c'est nettement plus propre. Dans Fallout 3 le pathfinding est pourri.


Il est plus buggé qu'Oblivion ?
 ::O:

----------


## Caparzo

J'ai peut être pas de chance mais je me traîne une ribambelle de bug derrière moi sur Fallout 3. Sur Oblivion je n'ai eu qu'un bug, et pas des moindres c'est vrai puisque il y a eu une erreur de script dans la quête principale. Il m'a activé la quête suivant (l'armure du Roi) alors que je n'avais fini la quête précédente. Au final je me suis retrouvé avec ma quête active de terminer (Alliés pour Bruma) et aucune traçe de la nouvelle quête dans la journal, ce qui n'a pas empêché Martin de me demander ou j'en été avec cette armure  :tired:  Bref, ma quête principale s'arrête là.

Sur Fallout 3 j'ai également eu un bug sur la quête principale, le robot à la fin était coincé à cause d'un caillou, toujours au même endroit. Par précaution j'avais des sauvegardes bien plus vieille mais au final il faisait là même chose. J'ai vite abandonné et ce n'est que quelques mois plus tard que j'ai utilisé la console pour le faire avancer manuellement, et il trouvait encore le moyen de ce coincé chaque 5m. J'ai pu finir la quête principale mais j'ai plein d'autre quête qui ne marche pas, j'ai des retours sous windows fréquent. Enfin le foutoir quoi.

Bon un peu sans intérêt ce message, vite des screenshots ! Quelques créations de personnages sur Dragon Age :

----------


## Morgoth

Les scientifiques ont récemment découvert en plein milieu de l'océan Pacifique une espèce jusque-là inconnue de poisson volant qu'il ont dénommé "baignoire volante". Il s'agirait d'une être fait de métal ayant une forme cylindrique allongée ayant tendance à s’élever au-dessus de la surface avant de replonger vers les abysses abyssales. Une photo en gros plan permet de voir que des êtres microscopiques profitent de cet écosystème pour s'y baigner et faire les cons en position ventrale. Qui sont-ils ? Nul ne le sait. Mais place aux photos.









Plouf :

----------


## tim987

En effet, c'est un gros exocet.

----------


## war-p

> Les scientifiques ont récemment découvert en plein milieu de l'océan Pacifique une espèce jusque-là inconnue de poisson volant qu'il ont dénommé "baignoire volante". Il s'agirait d'une être fait de métal ayant une forme cylindrique allongée ayant tendance à s’élever au-dessus de la surface avant de replonger vers les abysses abyssales. Une photo en gros plan permet de voir que des êtres microscopiques profitent de cet écosystème pour s'y baigner et faire les cons en position ventrale. Qui sont-ils ? Nul ne le sait. Mais place aux photos.
> 
> http://uppix.net/0/e/2/a6ce2f775586c...ca7ce6bett.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/6/d/8/6dca7f43acc2d...572db8a4tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/e/1/4/71e2c05ef5a2e...26af7362tt.jpg
> 
> http://uppix.net/7/c/d/278bb755e20b7...2d434ed5tt.jpg
> ...


T'avais épuisé ton stock de tallboy?

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

D'enfer vos screens Caparzo et Morgoth.

GTA 4.

Découverte du Native Trainer.



Alors si j'appuie sur "r" ça fait quoi ?

Call of Duty : World at War.



Ils se sont tirés dessus à bout portant pendant 10 secondes...



Ça tire à la guerre.

----------


## Breakfire

De vieux screen du seigneur des anneaux online.

----------


## DarzgL

Tiens, Uppix est down.

----------


## Projet 154

Oups! Erreur! Me suis trompé de topic...

----------


## Froyok

> Tiens, Uppix est down.


Ouip, confirmé par :
-Moi
-http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://uppix.net/

----------


## Dolcinni

What has been seen...

----------


## Caparzo

Il faut voir quoi ?

----------


## Okxyd

> Il faut voir quoi ?


Le ridicule de son personnage sans doute  :^_^: .

----------


## Chedaa

Une fournée Age of Conan : 

Y a du dx9 et du dx10 dans le tas, mais je sais plus lesquelles

Tortage



Un Chaman taré dans la première zone de l'extension Rise of the godslayer



Les plages de paikang avec la citadelle de jade en fond ( donjon raid le plus dur du jeu ( le dernier tier quoi )



Vu sur Khemi capitale stygienne :



Ma Dark Templar khitane



 ::siffle::   ::ninja:: 



(comment on met les screens en colonnes plutot qu'a la suite ?)

----------


## Okxyd

> Un Chaman taré dans la première zone de l'extension Rise of the godslayer
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/f3e...1b5d47d1fe.jpg



Effectivement, parlons d'autre chose  :^_^:  !

----------


## Aghora

Ca a l'air pas mal les films diffusés dans ce ciné...

----------


## Lassal

> Vu sur Khemi capitale stygienne :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ad3...ea013911a8.jpg


Rah !!! Khemiii !!!
Cette ville est définitivement superbe.
La musique y est aussi superbe.

----------


## skyblazer

> Le ridicule de son personnage sans doute .


J'aurais plutôt tenté le fait qu'il mette une visée point rouge en plus d'une jumelle.

Ou alors éventuellement le fait qu'il ai un petit air de John Mullins en colombie.

----------


## sun tzu

*Mafia* .
Cool Guys Don't Look At  Explosions :

Y a un problème ? :

----------


## Caparzo

> J'aurais plutôt tenté le fait qu'il mette une visée point rouge en plus d'une jumelle.


Le montage Acog + Red Dot se fait en dans la réalité. C'est rare et l'utilité n'est pas forcément évidente, mais ça se fait.

----------


## DarzgL

> Une fournée Age of Conan : 
> 
> Y a du dx9 et du dx10 dans le tas, mais je sais plus lesquelles
> 
> Tortage
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/1d9...77b2f698e8.jpg
> 
> Un Chaman taré dans la première zone de l'extension Rise of the godslayer
> ...


C'est moins beau que Morrowind  :tired:

----------


## Woulfo

> C'est moins beau que Morrowind


Ouai mais le jeu est le plus beau des MMOs. ::(:

----------


## BrandonHeat

Je trouve étonnant qu'il n'y ait pas encore de screens de Red dead redemption version PC.Je pensais qu'il était attendu.
Je vais y remédier.

----------


## Pluton

Alors ce Gothic, t'en penses quoi ?
Edit : C'est quoi ton jeu de Western ?

----------


## Jasoncarthes

gné? rdr sur pc?

----------


## DarzgL

Cheat  :tired:

----------


## Lt Anderson

*Z'avez vu, j'ai mis le nom du jeu...*

Personnellement je ne comprends toujours pas ce besoin compulsif de moder ce jeu.  :tired: 


 :^_^:

----------


## Shapa

> gné? rdr sur pc?


Red Dead tout court.

----------


## Nicouse

C'est pas Desperados 2 ou un truc du style ?

----------


## --Lourd--

> Le montage Acog + Red Dot se fait en dans la réalité. C'est rare et l'utilité n'est pas forcément évidente, mais ça se fait.


En réalité, le montage te permets soit d'utiliser le red dot seul,pour la courte portée, soit de faire pivoter une lunette de grossissement placée derrière le red dot, la combinaison des deux te donnes un acog.

----------


## Setzer

> Alors ce Gothic, t'en penses quoi ?


Je sais que la question ne m'a pas été posée à moi mais j'ai également commencé le jeu récemment et je dois dire que c'est très sympa, l'ambiance est vraiment bonne, par contre c'est sans concession et faut vraiment se démerder pour le quête.

Pour le coup on a vraiment l'impression de n'être qu'une merde lâchée dans une fosse à salopards et ou les rares bonnes âmes sont des oasis dans un océan de cupidité et d'égoïsme.

Par contre je suis déjà bloqué sur plusieurs quête et y'a un soucis de résolution qui fait qu'il est très difficile de s'orienter sur la carte et quand on sait qu'égarement est ici synonyme de mort rapide et douloureuse, c'est un peu frustrant.

----------


## Robix66

> C'est pas Desperados 2 ou un truc du style ?


Ça y ressemble plus qu'énormément, mais dans mes souvenirs c'est pas la même interface... Mais ça ne peut être que ça... ou un jeu qui a piqué les icônes du premier Desperados.

----------


## BrandonHeat

> Alors ce Gothic, t'en penses quoi ?


La même chose depuis 5 ans,que du bien.C'est,de mon point de vue perso,le le meilleur JDR action sur PC,après le 2 que je préfère tout de même. 




> Edit : C'est quoi ton jeu de Western ?


Helldorado.D'ailleurs développé par l'équipe qui s'occupe de cette très probable future merde que sera Gothic 4:GrosCaCania l'usurpateur.
Cela dit,Helldorado est très sympa,bien que je ne sois pas grand connaisseur de ce genre de jeu.

----------


## Robix66

> Helldorado.D'ailleurs développé par l'équipe qui s'occupe de cette très probable future merde que sera Gothic 4:GrosCaCania l'usurpateur.
> Cela dit,Helldorado est très sympa,bien que je ne sois pas grand connaisseur de ce genre de jeu.


Apparemment, c'est Desperados 3 (problème de droits pour le nom ?).

Je n'ai pas testé celui-là, mais j'ai touché un peu au 2 et c'était vraiment mauvais... Par contre le premier !  ::wub::

----------


## mamuro

The Longest Journey:





Syberia:

----------


## clemphenix

> The Longest Journey:
> 
> http://uppix.net/2/d/a/60310e8b945d4...8cff276c6a.png
> 
> http://uppix.net/d/c/4/37079971e7a80...22961c8a82.png
> 
> Syberia:
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/9/d/03b0a740070fd...6d1591bf7f.png
> ...


Syberia, que de souvenirs, la musique, les décors, l'intrigue.  ::cry::

----------


## Sk-flown

> The Longest Journey:
> 
> http://uppix.net/2/d/a/60310e8b945d4...8cff276c6a.png
> 
> http://uppix.net/d/c/4/37079971e7a80...22961c8a82.png
> 
> Syberia:
> 
> http://uppix.net/5/9/d/03b0a740070fd...6d1591bf7f.png
> ...


Vl'a les jeux de dépressif, joue pas a ça si t'as déjà des idées noires surtout Longest journey.

----------


## Hereticus

> Syberia, que de souvenirs, la musique, les décors, l'intrigue.


Ohlala syberia , je m'en souviens s'était vraiment le pied .. tiens d'ailleurs ça me donne envie de le refaire  ::P: .




> Vl'a les jeux de dépressif, joue pas a ça si t'as déjà des idées noires surtout Longest journey.


Et surtout surtout pas stalker ( tous ) si tu as le cafard ...

Mais syberia je vois pas pourquoi  :tired:

----------


## Raddi

Stalker je vois pas pourquoi.

----------


## Pluton

EVE c'est pas que des tableaux Excel...

----------


## M.Rick75

> EVE c'est pas que des tableaux Excel...


C'est vrai qu'à chaque fois que je vois des screens je me dis que je devrais tenter.

Sinon, un peu de screens en masse du *Façonneur d'étoile* premier du nom. Promis, il n'y en pas plus derrière en attente.

----------


## Jean Pale

What the... ?

----------


## Dorak

my mind

----------


## aggelon

Merci Aleas pour les superbes screens de Lock On... on entend toujours parler de IL2 ou FSX mais celui-là je ne connaissais pas... il a l'air sympaet peut-être d'approche plus abordable...




> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/921...2af970b148.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ba6...83a3ccdf8c.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ad3...007dc26550.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/5f6...8fd2b976e9.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8e1...9be762b881.jpg
> ...

----------


## Setzer

> et peut-être d'approche plus abordable...



Euh, lol?

Sympa oui il l'est, très même.

D'approche plus abordable je suis pas sur, même si l'avionique est simplifiée (mais finalement pas plus que sur il-2 qui ne gère pas non plus le process de démarrage de façon réaliste) sur la plupart des modèles (sauf le pied de crapaud soviet') le nombre de commande a binder et à retenir est quand même impressionnant et varie selon les avions, donc abordable oui, après une bonne période d'apprentissage, comme les deux autres finalement  ::P:

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

GTA 4.

Test de l'ENB Series.

 

C'est un concept.  :tired: 



Téléphone maison.

----------


## Raddi

GTA 4... Le jeu que j'ai acheté à sa sortie sur Steam et que je n'ai jamais réussi à faire tourner sur ma machine. Saleté de Vista 64.

----------


## FB74

De vieux screenshots de *Grid* que j'avais faits à l'époque, images ingame, avec des options légèrement supérieures aux réglages maxi qu'on pouvait obtenir par les options du jeu.





(Cliquez pour agrandir)

----------


## Rikimaru

*WoW*

----------


## Caparzo

> *WoW*
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/741...cc0d455526.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e5e...dda0fb003f.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6a2...a662f232d1.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d77...b1f44da686.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c9c...927252d4bd.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/713...6660c5c1ec.jpg


C'est chatoyant... :Emo:

----------


## Shapa

> C'est pas Desperados 2 ou un truc du style ?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Dead_Revolver, donc RDR, correct  ::P:

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> *WoW*
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/741...cc0d455526.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e5e...dda0fb003f.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6a2...a662f232d1.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d77...b1f44da686.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c9c...927252d4bd.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/713...6660c5c1ec.jpg


♪♫ How can we look, while our eyes are burning ♫♪

----------


## Say hello

Dans Wow y'a autant de polygones pour faire le terrain d'une région que sur le visage d'un seul perso dans FFXIV.  :tired: 

Et le pire c'est que c'est aussi fluide l'un que l'autre, alors que le 2nd est en beta.

----------


## Rikimaru

> Dans Wow y'a autant de polygones pour faire le terrain d'une région que sur le visage d'un seul perso dans FFXIV. 
> 
> Et le pire c'est que c'est aussi fluide l'un que l'autre, alors que le 2nd est en beta.


C'est vrais que de base FFXIV à un style cartoon :tired:

----------


## Okxyd

> Dans Wow y'a autant de polygones pour faire le terrain d'une région que sur le visage d'un seul perso dans FFXIV. 
> 
> Et le pire c'est que c'est aussi fluide l'un que l'autre, alors que le 2nd est en beta.


Tais toi   :tired:  ! Les graphismes de wow ils sont biengs ! 10x meilleurs que toutes ce saloperies de MMO coréens, tous des clones avec leurs tronches androgynes et leurs boobs plus gros que la tête de la Boule dans Fort-Boyaux.

Par contre Rikimaru il clique et c'est mal de cliquer, très très très très mal.

----------


## Morgoth

> GTA 4... Le jeu que j'ai acheté à sa sortie sur Steam et que je n'ai jamais réussi à faire tourner sur ma machine. Saleté de Vista 64.


A mon avis le jeu est bien plus à blâmer que Vista.

Vista ça marche très bien désormais (depuis un petit bout de temps en fait)...

----------


## Grokararma

> A mon avis le jeu est bien plus à blâmer que Vista.
> 
> Vista ça marche très bien désormais (depuis un petit bout de temps en fait)...


Sans relancer les complaintes du topic GTAIV, en neffet, sous XP ce fut une vraie galère de le faire tourner chez moi. 
Tente avec les derniers patchs et passe sur le topic de GTA, ça serai con de passer à coté du jeu.

Voilà voilà, et j'ai pas de screenshot sous la main... ::ninja::

----------


## Say hello

> C'est vrais que de base FFXIV à un style cartoon


Nan mais le terme cartoon c'est un prétexte pour justifier un retard graphique, même si le jeu date, ils en profitent de rabâcher ça pour ni améliorer la modélisation (TF2, style "cartoon" et pourtant les modèles sont bien détaillés) ni optimiser le moteur, et apparemment ça marche t'y crois vraiment que c'est totalement un choix artistique de mettre des textures de basse définition.

Un rendu cartoon c'est fait par les texture, le rendu colorimétrique et potentiellement le rendu des ombres (exemple du cell shading, qui donne un rendu BD par l'intermédiaire du rendu des ombres)

Exemple de rendu cartoon avec une modèlisation un minimum détaillé, même si les texture restent basse (c'est un jeu wii)


D'autre exemple:






C'est juste la section marketing qui se moque des joueurs.

La bonne réponse était "c'est un style kikoulol"

----------


## Nicouse

> Ohlala syberia , je m'en souviens s'était vraiment le pied .. tiens d'ailleurs ça me donne envie de le refaire .
> 
> 
> 
> Et surtout surtout pas stalker ( tous ) si tu as le cafard ...
> 
> Mais syberia je vois pas pourquoi


Syberia c'est surtout mélancoloque.

----------


## hommedumatch

*Starcraft II*
Je passe mon temps sur le galaxy editor au lieu de terminer la campagne terran.


Punaise, c'est beau.

----------


## Dorak

> Nan mais le terme cartoon c'est un prétexte pour justifier un retard graphique, même si le jeu date, ils en profitent de rabâcher ça pour ni améliorer la modélisation (TF2, style "cartoon" et pourtant les modèles sont bien détaillés) ni optimiser le moteur, et apparemment ça marche t'y crois vraiment que c'est totalement un choix artistique de mettre des textures de basse définition.
> 
> Un rendu cartoon c'est fait par les texture, le rendu colorimétrique et potentiellement le rendu des ombres (exemple du cell shading, qui donne un rendu BD par l'intermédiaire du rendu des ombres)
> 
> Exemple de rendu cartoon avec une modèlisation un minimum détaillé, même si les texture restent basse (c'est un jeu wii)
> http://img.jeuxvideo.fr/01382308-pho...aber-duels.jpg
> 
> D'autre exemple:
> http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/...5053150813.jpg
> ...


Ouais mais là on parle d'un *MMO* non-instancié mec. Mine de rien ça fait une différence à prendre en compte.

----------


## Say hello

> Ouais mais là on parle d'un *MMO* non-instancié mec. Mine de rien ça fait une différence à prendre en compte.


Héhé pas tellement, justement le pc ne gère pas de physique, juste une modélisation, tu peux donc balancer plus de puissance de calculs sur le calculs de polygone, mis à part la communication réseau, le client n'a à gérer que l'affichage.
Le monde ouvert et à chargement continu n'est pas l'exception d'un MMO, les jeux snes le faisait déjà, et les jeux comme gta 3/vc/sa/4 gère à la fois un monde ouvert à chargement continu, avec en plus la physique, l'IA, le pathfinding...

Sur un MMO instancié, surtout un MMO sans gestion de physique, le pathfinding, l'IA, les bases de données/inventaires et les scripts sont gérés côté serveur, autant de puissance de calcul libéré côté client.

Donc justement, en plus c'est un MMO, donc ça devrait être plus simple. (surtout un MMO à 30-35€ par sortie d'extension + 12-15€ par mois -> moyen de développement)

----------


## Euklif

A ma grande surprise, ma femme aime me regarder jouant à RO. Et la map Danzig (c'est petit et il s'y passe pratiquement toujours quelque chose). Sauf qu'elle a beaucoup de mal à lire l'action sans hud. Et du coup, sur une partie, un joli tableau de frag s'est affiché. Oui voila, tout ça pour un screen où je me la pète (parce que je pense pas que ça m'arrive souvent ce genre d'action remplit de grâce (en tout cas, je peux pas screener)) :


Spoiler Alert! 


Oui, j'affiche quand même pas tout, faut pas déconner. Même si j'entends parfois des trucs comme "mais pourquoi t'avance plus alors que t'es encerclé?"




Bon, et d'autres, tant qu'à faire (j'ai un gros répertoire fraps...)

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## Tyler Durden

*Warband*
Je suis enfin le vassal du Roi Ragnar.

Né simple brigand illettré, j'ai maintenant 110 hommes sous mon commandement. Je suis à l'aube de ma gloire.

----------


## La Mimolette

J'ai connus ton époque, mais la guerre m'a fait perdre mon charisme à force de captivité et de défaites, de mes 110 hommes seuls 110 veuves en reste...

Magnifique le deuxième screen!

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Woah, c'est bô.  :Emo:

----------


## NaPoJuNioR

*Oblivion

*

----------


## Morgoth

Serions-nous en présence d'un double de MetalDestroyer ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Je... je... euh...

----------


## Darkath

@Metal, pendant que t'y es tu devrais remplacer les fausses copies de bagnoles, par les vrais modèles, ça a quand même beaucoup plus de classe (et des modèles de meilleure qualité accessoirement)

Par contre quand on doit les mettre une par une avec sparkIV c'est assez rébarbatif (mais rouler dans une vraie lamborghini, ou une vraie mustang, c'est quand même mieux  ::):

----------


## --Lourd--

> Serions-nous en présence d'un double de MetalDestroyer ?


Sans nul doute.

----------


## Pluton

> *Oblivion
> 
> *http://screenshot.xfire.com/s/100359931-3.jpg


Mmmh  :tired:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Serions-nous en présence d'un double de MetalDestroyer ?


 J'allais le dire.  :tired:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> @Metal, pendant que t'y es tu devrais remplacer les fausses copies de bagnoles, par les vrais modèles, ça a quand même beaucoup plus de classe (et des modèles de meilleure qualité accessoirement)
> 
> Par contre quand on doit les mettre une par une avec sparkIV c'est assez rébarbatif (mais rouler dans une vraie lamborghini, ou une vraie mustang, c'est quand même mieux


Ouais je sais, je l'ai fait sur GTA 4 mais pas sur EFLC. Je le ferai plus tard une fois la campagne terminé ou alors, en prenant du temps avec Sparkle IV pour ne pas remplacer les voitures 5 portes par des 3 portes.  ::): 

Juste dommage que la version 0.081 de l'ENB Series n'apporte ni l'AA, ni le SSAO, ni le Color Correction et ni les Ombres.  ::(:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> *Oblivion
> 
> *http://screenshot.xfire.com/s/100359931-3.jpg

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Serions-nous en présence d'un double de MetalDestroyer ?


Voué super! Deux fois plus de beaufitude!

---------- Post ajouté à 23h11 ----------




> *Oblivion
> 
> *http://screenshot.xfire.com/s/100359931-3.jpg


Si elle est penchée en avant, la pauvre, c'est pour supporter le poids démentiel de mamelles nourricières trop grosses, pour un esprit trop pauvre?  :tired:

----------


## Erkin_

Hinhin.

----------


## tim987

> <A href="http://pix.wefrag.com/pages/see.php?i=19704" target=_blank>
>  
> Hinhin.


Je dois avoir l'esprit un peu tordu.  ::O:   :tired:

----------


## eolan

> Je dois avoir l'esprit un peu tordu.


Idem  ::sad::  .

----------


## Lezardo

> Je dois avoir l'esprit un peu tordu.


Tout pareil  :^_^: 

Red Orchestra
La guerre c'est moche:


Achtung nous zomme da la place:


Neeed taaank  :zombie:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Idem  .


Non vous avez tous raisons c'est belle et bien une magnifique épée!  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Non vous avez tous raisons c'est belle et bien une magnifique épée!


Le plus intriguant c'est qu'il s'est coupé la bite avec pour pointer une direction.

----------


## Froyok

> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/c/5/0/d/e/th...47a1d2b5d4.jpg
> 
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/6/2/e/0/b/th...96d14ad2eb.jpg
> 
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/f/5/f/d/5/th...028aeeb9c1.jpg
> 
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/e/1/c/9/b/th...0212f28759.jpg
> 
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/1/8/8/5/a/th...8157c7af73.jpg
> ...


Classe, tu montes ton propre pays avec dictature à la clé ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Erkin_

Vous souillez mon oeuvre avec vos insinuations douteuses  :tired: 

Froyok : Ouais, la populace s'est rassemblée au pied de ma statut pour admirer sa construction.

----------


## Agathia

Hop, une petite fournée de Age of Conan, ça faisait longtemps!

Quelques screens de Paikang, aux abords de la citadelle de Jade, instance de raid où personne ne met les pieds pour le moment, ils ont la trouille!







Le Khitaï abrite un paquet de gens étranges, mais celui-là n'est définitivement pas humain (petit spoil de la quête des milles bornes, si on peut appeller ça un spoil...)



Une instance où l'on combat un démon de la Terre.





Une petite image de Kara Korum du haut du plus grand arbre de la région.



Et pour finir, une image d'un raid... Le leader conseille aux gens de virer les particules pour éviter de planter ou de devenir épileptique vu comment ça clignote dans tous les sens.

----------


## Rikimaru

*Bad Compagny 2 & WoW*











_Non mais ca va pas_ 


*Boulet*

----------


## Rikimaru

*Wow*

----------


## Apokteino

> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/c/5/0/d/e/th...47a1d2b5d4.jpg
> 
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/6/2/e/0/b/th...96d14ad2eb.jpg
> 
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/f/5/f/d/5/th...028aeeb9c1.jpg
> 
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/e/1/c/9/b/th...0212f28759.jpg
> 
> http://pix.wefrag.com/i/1/8/8/5/a/th...8157c7af73.jpg
> ...


Quelques petites questions ?

Tu veux faire une deuxième statue à coté pour faire comme dans S. des A. (1er film) ?

Comment faire une cascade, plus exactement comment t'arrive à mettre de la flotte à cette altitude ?

Il existe un moyen de pré-concevoir une carte avec une forme (montagne, eau etc.) déjà plus ou moins voulu ?

Merci !

----------


## Erkin_

> Quelques petites questions ?
> 
> Tu veux faire une deuxième statue à coté pour faire comme dans S. des A. (1er film) ?


*Non.*




> Comment faire une cascade, plus exactement comment t'arrive à mettre de la flotte à cette altitude ?


Un sceau d'eau et tu vides de l'eau d'en haut sur un cube proche du vide  ::): 




> Il existe un moyen de pré-concevoir une carte avec une forme (montagne, eau etc.) déjà plus ou moins voulu ?
> 
> Merci !


Nop, tout est généré aléatoirement et cela même durant ta partie (le monde se crée au fur et a mesure que tu avances).
Ça serait marrant qu'il implémente une bibliothèque de constructions des joueurs dans laquelle le jeu pourrait puiser des éléments lors de la génération de cartes.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> *Oblivion
> 
> *http://screenshot.xfire.com/s/100359931-3.jpg


Mon âme d'otak veut te demander* "ou trouve t-on les mods ? "* mais en tant que personne presque équilibrée mentalement...

----------


## Az'

> *Oblivion
> 
> *http://screenshot.xfire.com/s/100359931-3.jpg

----------


## DarzgL

Bah, j'ai déjà vu pire pour Oblivion.

----------


## silverragout

Ça fait beaucoup de flood là quand même.

----------


## Euklif

> Ça fait beaucoup de flood là quand même.


Oui. Surtout que perso, j'aime bien  ::ninja:: 


 

 

Et quand on atteint un skill tel que le mien ( ::ninja:: ), on finit par devenir Dieu lui même! Ou Néo, je sais plus...


"Yo!"

----------


## raven33.be

Arma 2 OA
Fin de mission de l'ONU au Takistan


Stalker CoP

Lever du jour sur la zone

----------


## MetalDestroyer



----------


## MetalDestroyer

Quelques images sur l'un des Destroyers de Blue Planet (rendu in-game)

----------


## KiwiX

Enfin un très bon RPG. Bon, le système de fight est un peu foireux mais néanmoins exigeant, c'est pas mal.

----------


## sun tzu

J'ai trouvé le dernier tiers du jeu totalement foiré et j'ai abandonné . ::|:

----------


## Ozburne

C'est moi où ça manque de navions ici ?

*FC 2.0*





Livré avec combinaison, casque et sac à vomi:

----------


## war-p

Youhou, largage de bombe à l'ancienne!

----------


## Froyok

Je serais pas resté longtemps sur cette île, fait trop froid.


"Haha, même pas peur !" dit-il, perché à 54 cases au dessus du niveau du sol.


J'ai commencé mon rempart, purée ça va être long...


Magnifique clair de lune...


Toujours au boulot, on peut voir que j'ai entamé l'étage en bois sur mon rempart.


"Il me faut du bois, du boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis !!"

----------


## valval

Après plus d'un 1 mois de farm, hier ding lvl 20 de guild et on se donne rendez-vous chez le concessionnaire :

Petite pause devant la vitrine.


Joie et félicité.


Remake de titanic avec le nain.


Plaisir ultime du nain s’asseoir sur la tête d'une elfe.


VOUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!  (imaginez le bruit du vent fait à la bouche.)






Merci a tout les canetons qui on participez à ce magnifique projet, Evil_Overlord, Skiant, Orochi, Akoana, 

Spoiler Alert! 


Elbreth

, 

Spoiler Alert! 


Isokino

 et moi.






Et aussi bucheron ::ninja:: .
Si vous n’êtes pas cité c'est que j'ai jamais vu votre cul en jeu ou sur mumble, et que vous avez participer en gagnant de la renommé de guilde signalez vous.

----------


## M.Rick75

*Taarcraff 2*

"Dis moi, il reste encoure beaucoup de parsecs à faire avant Hiigara, Karan?
- ...
- Et si tu trouves une spatio-station service sur le chemin, saches que je ferais bien une pause vidange."

----------


## La Mimolette

C'est l'été, l'heure de reprendre DAO après l'avoir fini 2 fois déjà il y a quelques mois.

----------


## La Mimolette



----------


## bixente

> "Dis moi, il reste encoure beaucoup de parsecs à faire avant Hiigara, Karan?


J'ai pensé la même chose : mais que vient faire le commandant du vaisseau mère d'Homeworld dans Starcraft 2  ::huh:: .

----------


## Froyok

> J'ai pensé la même chose : mais que vient faire le commandant du vaisseau mère d'Homeworld dans Starcraft 2 .


Merci pour l'éclaircissement, j'avais rien capté.

----------


## kayl257

> 


On dirait Boba Fett..
.

----------


## Darkath

> J'ai pensé la même chose : mais que vient faire le commandant du vaisseau mère d'Homeworld dans Starcraft 2 .


Ils ont toujours été là :

http://starcraft.wikia.com/wiki/Adjutant

----------


## Morgoth

Un peu d'IL-2 (ça manquait d'images moches) :

Que se passe-t-il quand votre coéquipier largue ses bombes au-dessus de vous ?



Le coupage de fuselage, une valeur refuge en ces temps de crise :



Chez nous, on cultive la moustache de père en... euh wut?



Rase-moquette, et tondeuse intégrée, le B-25 fait tout et plus si affinités :



Michael Bay approves this :

----------


## Slayertom

Putain, ils ont osé ...  ::|:

----------


## Darkath

Lulz.

----------


## Meuhoua

> Putain, ils ont osé ... 
> 
> http://media.curse.com/Curse.Project.../WoS_Login.png
> 
> http://media.curse.com/Curse.Project...ll_Tooltip.png
> 
> http://media.curse.com/Curse.Project...WoS_Target.png


Y'a pas a dire, le worldedit de Starcraft est foutrement maleable, faudrait vraiment que je m'y mette, histoire d'essayer de developper les concepts que j'avais en tête sur War3 mais que les limites de l'éditeur rendait difficile à retranscrire.

----------


## Khalimerot

L'apocalypse sur le serveur...un malin a foutu le feu au spawn...
heureusement ya un backup en cours...

----------


## Ozburne

> Un peu d'IL-2 (ça manquait *d'images moches*) :


Les screens de Valval sont pas mal dans le genre  :^_^:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Quelques images sur l'un des Destroyers de Blue Planet (rendu in-game)


Grâce à quelques fan forcené, Freespace tiens toujours la route.  ::O:

----------


## tim987

> Grâce à quelques fan forcené, Freespace tiens toujours la route.


Oui, c'est très jolie graphiquement, les rendus ne rendent absolument pas justice au jeu en mouvement qui paraît bien moins sombre. Sans compter les campagnes _fan-made._

----------


## Wobak

On ferme ! 20219 réponses, un scandale !

----------

